# NBA Discussion Thread



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Saying it again. About time. Silly bastards. Game Day will be sweet.


----------



## JM

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Can't wait for Bargnani's first fadeaway brick of the season.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Christmas day as the opener will be pretty awesome. Better get all my kings stuff ready.:side:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

opening day will include: celtics/knicks, mavs/heat...and then the MAIN EVENT of bulls/lakers.


----------



## Myers

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Time to get that trophy ready for the Los Angeles Kobe's


----------



## Pillzmayn

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



Myers said:


> Time to get that trophy ready for the Los Angeles Kobe's


Sadly, I think they are done.


----------



## Magic

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

If Gasol doesn't play like a role player and actually does what he is suppose to do then we're set.

BYNUM SUSPENSION. LOSE LIKE A CHAMPION.


----------



## Joel

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Can't wait for my D. Rose fix!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Ahhh...maybe the last year of the Big 4 let's go out with a bang motherfuckers!!


----------



## JM

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

I will lol if they end up trolling everyone and don't get a majority vote.

66 games is still a solid season though. 

Going to have to look to see who all is stuck on their new foreign teams and can't come back.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Not as excited as I thought I would be. The lockout killed my enthusiasm for basketball. If we get back to the finals then maybe I'll get a bit more excited. 

Hopefully the Mavs receiving their rings right in our faces should fuel us though.


----------



## antoniomare007

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

woke up to this news, soooo glad we are gonna have a season.



Mikey Damage said:


> opening day will include: celtics/knicks, mavs/heat...and then the MAIN EVENT of bulls/lakers.


----------



## Schmidty94

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Let's see who the Bucks can pick up in free agency now we're not paying Michael Redd 18 million dollars.


----------



## JM

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

I'm not sure that there's a long list of guys looking to play in Milwaukee.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Season saved? YES

KNICKS :mark:. Opening day sounds great.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



JM said:


> I will lol if they end up trolling everyone and don't get a majority vote.
> 
> 66 games is still a solid season though.
> 
> Going to have to look to see who all is stuck on their new foreign teams and can't come back.


Those guys would be:
J.R. Smith
Wilson Chandler
Kenyon Martin
Aaron Brooks
Sonny Weems
Brian Scalabrine and a few others


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

damn it. i was so excited for the wizards to head into the new year without a loss.

i thought smith got hurt? i know some player did.


----------



## Champ

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

though it took them a while, I always knew both sides would be able to deliver and reach a deal.

i'm cool with the raps tanking again this season, this year's draft class is loaded.


----------



## JM

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



notorious_187 said:


> Those guys would be:
> J.R. Smith
> Wilson Chandler
> Kenyon Martin
> Aaron Brooks
> Sonny Weems
> Brian Scalabrine and a few others


d-Will?


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Can't wait for Monta's first rap video cameo of the season  Crashing mopeds is street cred, yo.


----------



## Champ

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

d-will signed a flexible contract that will allow him to return


----------



## JM

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

What about lawson and Felton, I swear there was a point guard that handcuffed themselves.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



JM said:


> What about lawson and Felton, I swear there was a point guard that handcuffed themselves.


That point guard would be Aaron Brooks.

Nene to the Pacers please!!


----------



## JM

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Yeah I saw Brooks, doesn't ring a bell as the guy I'm talking about though. Maybe it was just a rumour that ended up being false.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

I remember at first people thought Lawson didn't have an out clause but it was proven that he had one.


----------



## JM

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

That's probably it then.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Can't believe people are saying that Celtics/Knicks are a rivalry.

We went 8-0 against them last season including playoffs.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

YES! About time both sides got their shit together



Rockhead said:


> Season saved? YES
> 
> KNICKS :mark:. Opening day sounds great.


:agree:


----------



## JM

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



notorious_187 said:


> Can't believe people are saying that Celtics/Knicks are a rivalry.
> 
> We went 8-0 against them last season including playoffs.


The rivalry was built years ago. Boston's obviously been on a different level the last number of years.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

I don't think its a rivalry. Just because you were rivals at one point in time doesn't mean you always will be.

How many people still call the Pacers & Knicks rivals?


----------



## Dub

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

LLLLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS! Can't fucking wait!!!!!


----------



## JM

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



notorious_187 said:


> I don't think its a rivalry. Just because you were rivals at one point in time doesn't mean you always will be.
> 
> How many people still call the Pacers & Knicks rivals?


Knicks are Pacers are prestigious franchises, Pacers really aren't.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Being a prestigious franchise has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Schmidty94

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Who are the top free agents??


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

BULLS and KNICKS all day! fuck lebron


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

both teams can't touch the wizards. i'm going to go refresh myself on who is on the roster since i actually blocked everything nba related out my mind.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

:lmao at the Heat playing the Mavs on their ring night.



Schmidty94 said:


> Who are the top free agents??


Nene
Marc Gasol
Jamal Crawford
Caron Butler
Jason Richardson
Tyson Chandler
Tayshaun Prince
Shane Battier

Guys who are overseas
Wilson Chandler
J.R. Smith
Kenyon Martin
Aaron Brooks


----------



## JM

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



notorious_187 said:


> Being a prestigious franchise has nothing to do with it.


Sure it does. Knicks and Celtics get national coverage even when they suck. Pacers don't. These rivalries are often strongly influenced by the media.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Lopez and D-Will gonna dominate with Lopez having a Breakout season and D-Will taking us to the Play-offs while Brooks is in there helping also.


----------



## JM

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

I wonder if Lopez learned how to rebound and play with more heart during the lockout.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

i didn't know k-mart was international


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

*So do we know any details of the deal? Has there been anything said about the age limit?*


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Only thing that has been said is the penalties of luxury tax are harsher.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

I'm excited about opening day and everything...just not happy that the first NBA basketball I see this season will be on ABC. Ah well. Bring on Doris Burke and Eva Longoria... December 26th will be a glorious day.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Boston had a great offseason last year. We really built a championship caliber team. Unfortunately we couldn't live up to our potential due to injuries.

I'm hoping for another one, but we really, really, need a center. J.O. should not be a starter and Krstic is gone. I really hope we get Samuel Dalembert. But I expect him to get snatched first by Miami or New York. But then again, we did outbid them for Troy Murphy so who knows.


----------



## tlk23

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

http://splicd.com/XBp4n8loOiQ/325/463

- 10 days ago, The Sports Lounge made their predictions on when the NBA lockout would end.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Laker time !
I'm still mad at those ******* , but god damn it they just bought me flowers


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Who do you guys think will get amnestied?

My predictions:
Atlanta - Marvin Williams
Miami - Mike Miller
Orlando - Gilbert Arenas
Portland - Brandon Roy


----------



## Champ

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

j rich, crawford, or shannon brown to chicago

t.j. ford, nene or dalembert to miami

david west to orlando

imo.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Nene's not going to Miami. He's not a MLE player.

I can see David West going to New Jersey before he goes to New Orleans.


----------



## Champ

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

he'd be a better fit in orlando. bass is decent but west would make them legit contenders.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Orlando doesn't have David West money anyway. Only way they can obtain him is if they amnesty Gilbert Arenas and try to ship Hedo off. But I do agree, he would be a good fit.


----------



## EMMAlution

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

This is the best Christmas present I could ever get. I can NOT WAIT for the season to start next month. Hope my Twolves and my man Mike Beasley do big things this year. I'm optimistic.


----------



## Don Draper

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

After months of hearing Chris Broussard and other ESPN reporters saying there won't be a season I'm really excited that there will be one now. I can't wait to watch the Knicks.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

For those of you who were asking what was in the agreement, here's some stuff:

-Share of BRI - The players will receive between 49 and 51 percent of revenues, depending on annual growth.

-Luxury Tax will remain the same in years 1 & 2, with the tax increasing in year 3 as follows:
$0M-$5M over the Tax Level = $1.50 for $1
$5M-$10M over the Tax Level - $1.75 for $1
$10M-$15M over the Tax Level - $2.50 for $1
$15M-$20M over the Tax Level - $3.25 for $1
Tax rates increase by $0.50 for each additional $5M above the Tax level.
Tax rates for teams that are taxpayers in at least 4 out of any 5 seasons (starting in 2011-12) increase by $1 at each increment.

-Extend & Trade Deals are allowed (the Carmelo Anthony Rule).

- Sign & Trades are not permitted for teams whose salaries exceed the Luxury Tax by $4M or if the result of said transaction causes team salaries to exceed $4M of the Luxury Tax.

-Full MLE - Teams above the salary cap and no more than $4M over the luxury tax (including MLE) will be able to offer four-year mid-level exception contracts to free agents each season. Additionally, teams that use MLE are not permitted to sign free agents (except via the Vet Min) if total team salaries will exceed $4M of Luxury Tax.

Mini MLE - Teams that at any point exceed the Luxury Tax by $4M can not use the Full MLE, but will be allowed a "Mini MLE" worth $3M and up to 3 years in length.

-Bi-Annual exception can only be used by non-taxpayers.

-Cap Room MLE - A new $2.5 million exception will be available to teams that go blow the salary cap, then use all of their cap room to sign free agents. Once they are back above the cap, they will be able to use the new exception instead of being limited to filling out their rosters with players on minimum contracts.

-Rookie salary scale and veteran minimum salaries will stay the same as they were last season.

-Rookie max extensions are increased to 1st year salary of 30% of salary cap.

-Qualifying offers to restricted free agents will become “significantly” improved. The time for a team to match an offer to a restricted free agent is reduced from 7 days to 3.

-Both sides will have the option to opt out of the 10-year deal after six years.

-Team salary minimum is 85% in first two years, increasing to 90% in third year through 10th year.


----------



## Magic

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

......s would put an opt out deal in place.


And notorious it doesnt matter how a team has sucked for if they were once considered a huge rivals. I'm sure the first thing that went through people's heads when Celtics got their big three and Lakers got Gasol was THEE RIVALRY, and the Celtics had sucked for like 18 years at that point.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

First off, Celtics vs. Lakers is the greatest rivalry in NBA history so of course people would say that. That's a natural rivalry.

Secondly, we weren't a bad team for 18 years prior that, we were a good team during the Reggie Lewis days before he died and we were also a pretty good team during the early 2000's during the Pierce & Walker era, even went to the Conference Finals.


----------



## Magic

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

You were pretty bad for 18 years, for a team that has won the most champions, not winning one since the retirement of Bird was basically being bad.

Knicks/Celtics are one of those natural rivalries, especially since they're in the same division.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

It's not a rivalry if one team never wins.

Just googled it, the Knicks record against us since the NBA was created is 197-307. It isn't as bad as I expected it would be.


----------



## JM

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Wut? So because the Knicks lost every game against them last year it effectively killed the rivalry? One season does not = never.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Yeah, Orlando can't sign West. Maybe a sign and trade for Hedo & a pick.

This thread title is pretty horrible, tbh. I think of Snooki every time I see it.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

:lmao

Anyway, JM we'll just have to agree to disagree. I don't believe it's a rivalry if it's been one-sided for years, one team winning 98% of the time isn't a rivalry in my eyes.

As for WWF, I don't think anyone wants to take Hedo's contract. Sucks for Orlando that you can only amnesty one person.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

If only Otis Smith wasn't a fucking moron...


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

just wait until he trades Howard to the Bulls. 8*D


----------



## JM

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Do you have any stats to support 98% of the time? That's not really important though. They are a rivalry by default, it was built before any of were born. It doesn't have anything to do with the games they play against each other today.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

I'm sure Adidas would love that.

*Edit:* @ Mikey


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

I'd love it more.

As for the thread title, it's not my fault you watch/ed Jersey Shore. That's your own damn fault!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



JM said:


> Do you have any stats to support 98% of the time? That's not really important though. They are a rivalry by default, it was built before any of were born. It doesn't have anything to do with the games they play against each other today.


Just because the Knicks & Celtics were rivals when Willis Reed & Dave Cowens played for them doesn't mean they're still rivals.

Honestly though Mikey, the Bulls do have the best offer. The Nets don't really have a great offer, the Celtics don't, the Lakers don't, the Bulls on the other hand...


----------



## Magic

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

what is the bulls offer?

WWF, looks like your Magic are actually going to be worse than the Panthers. Didn't even know that was possible. 

Lakers should get rid of Fisher, I don't care what he has done, he has a contract bad contract and I no longer wish for him to be on our team. We need that money so we can get Brown back, even though he tries way hard to play like Kobe when he jacks up threes and does fade aways.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

The Bulls could offer a combination of Joakim Noah & Boozer plus filler or Joakim Noah & Gibson plus filler which is a whole lot better than what the majority of teams could offer for D12.

Anyway, UDK this next quote should make you Laker fans very happy and a Celtic fan like me worried about our reign having the most titles.



Stephen A. Smith said:


> I'm hearing Kobe is jumping out of the gym, going between legs, jamming on people, he looks younger.


But then again, T-Mac has said that he is 100% healthy and will play like he did in Orlando, so....and Mikey, T-Mac also said that he really wants to join the Bulls, what do you Bulls fans think?


----------



## Magic

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Kobe is always fresh in the beginning of the season, he was destroying people last year at the start of the season, he needs to handle his minutes though so he stays fresh for the playoffs.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

From what ESPN is reporting Miami is most likely gonna amnesty waive Mike Miller, however there's a slight chance they might keep him to see if the offseason helped him heal and he's back to the "top shooter" he was before. Dude just went cold last year. He got his shit together in the Bulls series but that's it. I can see Orlando picking him up since they love those 3 point shooters though.


----------



## Brye

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Christmas game lineup looks awesome.

So fucking happy. (Y)


----------



## Magic

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



notorious_187 said:


> From what ESPN is reporting Miami is most likely gonna amnesty waive Mike Miller, however there's a slight chance they might keep him to see if the offseason helped him heal and he's back to the "top shooter" he was before. Dude just went cold last year. He got his shit together in the Bulls series but that's it. I can see Orlando picking him up since they love those 3 point shooters though.


they should use it on Chris Bosh and get D12 in the offseason. It would be the biggest troll move ever, its not possible, but hilarious to think about.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

The outrage that would come if that happened would be so hilarious to watch.

LeBron, Wade & Dwight would be treated like Hitler, Stalin, & Mussolini.


----------



## Magic

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

it would be even better if they lost in finals again with that team.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*










I'm glad the Lockout is over now and is ready for NBA basketball. I know the Kings won't make big strides but at least its time to be excited and have hope for them. I want to see how Jimmer Fredette plays with Tyreke Evans. Other than that, I'm waiting to see how the labor rules of the new CBA will be and how it affects player movement and all that good stuff.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

I honestly think that the Kings do have a good young core but maybe they should tank just one more time so they can add one last piece.

Maybe a Terrence Jones or a Harrison Barnes?


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

The building blocks are there. But I do believe that they are one more player from being a playoff team. I'm still not sure what position Tyreke should stick with. He's a great ball handler and playmaker but his shooting still needs work. Jimmer is a shooter straight up. Demarcus Cousins is pretty good too but still immature but I'm sure he will improve big time.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Idc much about the Pistons, but since they're the local team I'll follow along. Probably another shit year coming, hopefully they stop fucking around with all of the coaching changes though. Lawrence Frank should be given a minimum of 4 years to make these guys back into a decent contender. He has Monroe, Knight, and Daye as good core players, but we still gotta get rid of guys like Rip who checked out of here a while ago.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Austin Daye? Good core player?


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Him or Jerebko. I forget. They're both built like Tayshaun.

And I shouldn't say core, more like possible role player. They're busy burning money on Ben Gordon and Charlie V though, who probably don't even know how to spell defense, let alone play it. Stuckey I guess could be an alright PG for now as well, but he thinks score first too much for his own good.

Monroe had a promising rookie year and, if Knight is as advertised, we'll have 2/5s of the roster complete. Find another decent player as a shooter (not named Ben Gordon) and they could sneak their way into the playoffs. Although tanking probably would be for the best.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Well good news, with the amnesty clause you guys are able to get rid of either Villanueva or Gordon. Me personally, I would get rid of Villanueva.

I'm interested to see what Jonas Jerebko does this year, considering he missed his whole entire second year. I remember watching the preseason game that he got hurt in, I didn't think he would be out that long. But then again, it always seems like the injuries that I don't think are that serious are always the keep someone out for an extended period of time. See the Kendrick Perkins Finals game 6 injury.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Ah it was Jerebko. I knew it was the guy that didn't play last year that had some potential, but I didn't pay enough attention since the Pistons are just so uninteresting to watch. With Knight and Monroe at least there'll be some rookies/young guys I can look out for.

And yeah, Charlie V's more worthless. Gordon at least could be a hot shooter off the bench (although he'll probably be played as a starter). Villanueva is a big man that doesn't have big man moves or the shooting ability of a player he wants to be.

EDIT: They could do away with Rip instead, since he's been a pain in the ass there since they've gone in the toilet. Although hopefully they just trade him away to someone that needs a SG off the bench that can give them 15-20 minutes of hard ball. He can still play if he cared.


----------



## Schmidty94

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

I'm actually excited and interested about the Bucks this year. Bogut had extra time to rest his body and when he's 100% he's probably the #2 center in the NBA. I have no idea what Jennings is gonna do this year but I hope he's better defensively, can raise his shooting percentage and attack the rim. Stephen Jackson should be interesting but I trust Scott Skiles to keep his head focused on the team. Love Beno Udrih is our 6th man and I really hope either Luc Mbah a Moute or Larry Sanders take Drew Gooden's spot as our starting PF but I doubt it'll happen. I see us getting the 5th seed in the East.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

You guys do have a good roster. I think if healthy this can be Bogut's breakout season.

5th seed in the East however, I dunno.

The first 4 are pretty much a given with Miami, Chicago, Boston, and New York. Depends on how the offseason goes really.


----------



## Magic

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



notorious_187 said:


> I honestly think that the Kings do have a good young core but maybe they should tank just one more time so they can add one last piece.
> 
> Maybe a Terrence Jones or a Harrison Barnes?


Tyreke, Cousins, Barnes? That would be unfair, but would make lovely championship games against the Thunder.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Ahh, the Thunder.

I'm gonna make a bold prediction and say the Thunder win 60+ games, Durant wins scoring champ and MVP, Ibaka wins DPOY and James Harden either wins 6th Man or he finally gets to start and wins MIP.


----------



## Schmidty94

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



notorious_187 said:


> You guys do have a good roster. I think if healthy this can be Bogut's breakout season.
> 
> 5th seed in the East however, I dunno.
> 
> The first 4 are pretty much a given with Miami, Chicago, Boston, and New York. Depends on how the offseason goes really.


I forgot about the Amnesty Clause.. I really hope we use that on Gooden and pick up Carl Landry to be our PF.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

During the offseason, Landry expressed interested in playing for Boston and Portland, but I'm sure he would turn both down to start on a potential playoff team.

BJ's gotta shot at least 40% though man. That 37% FG shit is...fpalm worthy.



Los Angeles Times said:


> The Lakers will monitor "amnesty" situations to add to their team.
> 
> Both Baron Davis and Rashard Lewis are candidates that they would be interested in signing that may get waived by their current clubs.


Baron Davis
Kobe Bryant
Rashard Lewis
Pau Gasol
Andrew Bynum

That's a good enough starting lineup to lose to the Grizzlies or Thunder on their path of destruction this year. Face facts people, the Western Conference Finals will feature the rematch between the Grizzlies & Thunder.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

You think the Thunder are gonna go (at worst) 60-6? I'm gonna assume you forgot they lost 16 games to work with.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Yeah, I totally forgot that it's 66 games instead of 82.


----------



## Schmidty94

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



notorious_187 said:


> During the offseason, Landry expressed interested in playing for Boston and Portland, but I'm sure he would turn both down to start on a potential playoff team.
> 
> BJ's gotta shot at least 40% though man. That 37% FG shit is...fpalm worthy.


Landry is a Milwaukee native and he said in the offseason that he's looking at perhaps coming back home to Milwaukee.


----------



## Magic

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



notorious_187 said:


> During the offseason, Landry expressed interested in playing for Boston and Portland, but I'm sure he would turn both down to start on a potential playoff team.
> 
> BJ's gotta shot at least 40% though man. That 37% FG shit is...fpalm worthy.
> 
> 
> 
> Baron Davis
> Kobe Bryant
> Rashard Lewis
> Pau Gasol
> Andrew Bynum
> 
> That's a good enough starting lineup to lose to the Grizzlies or Thunder on their path of destruction this year. Face facts people, the Western Conference Finals will feature the rematch between the Grizzlies & Thunder.


I think you should realize KOBE IS MAD AND YOU SHOULDNT MAKE THE MAMBA MAD. And Lewis would never start over WORLD PEACE. WE HAVE FUCKING WORLD PEACE ON OUR SIDE.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Even though he is THE Metta World Peace, time to face facts. This is not 2009, Artest is worthless.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



notorious_187 said:


> Ahh, the Thunder.
> 
> I'm gonna make a bold prediction and say the Thunder win 60+ games, Durant wins scoring champ and MVP, Ibaka wins DPOY and James Harden either wins 6th Man or he finally gets to start and wins MIP.


60+ wins?

psst. they're only going to play 66 games.

edit: didn't see this page. see that this was already addressed.

anyone who gets 50+ wins will be a damn good team this year.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Yeah despite my confusing of the games of the season, everything else I said still stands.

OKC finishes with the #1 record, Durant wins scoring title & MVP, Ibaka wins DPOY, & Harden either wins 6th Man or if he starts MIP. I think this is their year.

With 66 games, I would think winning at least 55 games is equal to 60 games in a regular season I guess.


----------



## Magic

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Lakers win 60+, I'll say around 64.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

UDK how many games Bynum's gonna miss to injury this year?

I say he plays a max of 31 games this year since he's suspended for 5 games.


----------



## Magic

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

he's going to play every game, he didn't get injured last year after coming back iirc, so I hope that continues. Can't wait until the Lakers beat the Sixers in the finals, it will be like 2000 all over again.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

wizards 66-0. everyone should get on the wagon.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> he's going to play every game, he didn't get injured last year after coming back iirc, so I hope that continues. Can't wait until the Lakers beat the Sixers in the finals, it will be like 2000 all over again.


Why the Sixers?


----------



## Magic

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

idk, I was avoiding all the teams that have fans on this site. I forgot Rawlin is a fan of the Sixers though, but that doesn't matter.


----------



## Champ

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

evan turner would need to break out first


----------



## Magic

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

EVAN TURNER, THE FUTURE ALLEN IVERSON.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

I think the best team that doesn't have any fans on here is the Thunder. I don't remember any Thunder fans.


----------



## Magic

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Pretty sure we all mutually like the Thunder, no one seems to hate them and kinda has a soft spot for them. I wanted them to win once the Lakers were out last year, worst thing about them is that Seattle got screwed out of them.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

the thunder is the only team i'll watch in the nba playoffs. that is until the wizards go cray in the finals.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

*Now that the Mavs have won a championship I'm free to do as I wish.  

So I'm hoping on the Heat bandwaggon because I like heels! Bring it! 





Nah, I just love Lebron plus he's a Kentucky/Calipari fan. He attends some of the games because of Cal. So yeah. GO HEAT!

So what do you all think about the 20 year old age limit? Will it go through? If so do you like it?

Personally I love it but purely due to selfish Kentucky reasons.

Hate me if you must. *


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

I cheered for Dallas to win it all last year in the West once the Grizz were gone. I wanted Kidd & Peja to get their ring badly.

It will be Celtics vs. Grizzlies in the Finals! BOOK IT!


----------



## Magic

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Croft you just made me hate you. :side:


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

*haha and I love you for that UDK! *


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

i'm interested on how espn covers jimmer. if he hits a game winning shot anytime during the year he'll shutdown the network for a day.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

BTW, before I forget, RICKY RUBIO FOR ROY!!!

I'm not a Rubio fan but I just wanna see history be made. 3 ROY's from the same draft class.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Mannn...I'm not gonna go on a long rant on how the players have no backbone and should've fought harder..I promise I won't

Soooo..I guess I'll make some early predictions..

ECF: Heat & Celtics
WCF: Spurs & Thunder
Finals: Heat & Thunder Winner: Heat


----------



## Brye

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



LadyCroft said:


> *Now that the Mavs have won a championship I'm free to do as I wish.
> 
> So I'm hoping on the Heat bandwaggon because I like heels! Bring it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I just love Lebron plus he's a Kentucky/Calipari fan. He attends some of the games because of Cal. So yeah. GO HEAT!
> 
> So what do you all think about the 20 year old age limit? Will it go through? If so do you like it?
> 
> Personally I love it but purely due to selfish Kentucky reasons.
> 
> Hate me if you must. *


You follow Kentucky b-ball? There's a kid named Sam Malone on their team this year that played against my High School. I guess his dad is friends with Calipari which might explain some things because he wasn't even the best player on their team (other kid is in prep school atm tho).

As for NBA, MVP season for Gallo plz.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

I'm not gonna make any predictions until after F.A. and the teams are pretty much set.

The only prediction I can make is the Celtics are going 66-0 and the Grizzlies are going 64-2.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

This is going to be the most painful month of my life.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



notorious_187 said:


> I'm not gonna make any predictions until after F.A. and the teams are pretty much set.
> 
> The only prediction I can make is the Celtics are going 66-0 and the Grizzlies are going 64-2.


Man..So little time between now & start of the season, I expect players to just sign to any team out of desperation to get in camp in time..


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



Brye said:


> You follow Kentucky b-ball? There's a kid named Sam Malone on their team this year that played against my High School. I guess his dad is friends with Calipari which might explain some things because he wasn't even the best player on their team (other kid is in prep school atm tho).
> 
> As for NBA, MVP season for Gallo plz.


There's this guy at Duke this season that played against my high school. You might know him, his name is Austin Rivers...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

There's guy that I went to high school with who plays for the Charlotte Bobcats. His name is D.J. Augustin.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

There's a guy who I went to High School with who is an Olympic gold medalist. His name is Ryan Lochte.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

All my high school has is Samalki Walker & Keiwan Ratliff....


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

I went to two different high schools, one has only D.J. Augustin, the other has Kevin Matthews and Kip Wells. Yeah my high schools alumni aren't that prestigious.

Anybody got any family members in the NBA? All I've got is Paul George, who is my cousin.

Calvin Murphy, isn't my blood family member, but his family & mine are extremely close dating back before I was born, he's like an uncle to me.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Kings 2012 world champs. BELIEVE IT.


----------



## Magic

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

There is a guy I watch on tv that I have no relationship whatsoever with named Kobe Bryant and he is better than your favorite player.


----------



## Brye

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

My school isn't one to pump out athletes, neither are most of the ones we face so it's a bit surprising to me when I see one make it somewhere. :side:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

My school has a Miss USA so I guess that counts for something right?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

oh and durant all day


----------



## Oracle

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Bogut went to my school


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Some NBA CBA details: five year max years (contracts) with Bird Rights, four years if non-Bird. Max salary, one level, 30% of cap. No hard cap. Amnesty clause is very likely (the ability to waive one player, no matter the contract length or amount). Sign and trades are still a go for all teams in the NBA, no matter the cap situation, at least for the first two years of the CBA. Tougher luxury tax penalty implemented after the first two seasons of the new agreement. No reduction on rookie scale or minimum contracts. All-Star Weekend will still be held in Orlando, and won't be canceled. Season goes 66 games, starts Christmas. Yeah buddy.

Interesting storylines, to say the least. Aging teams have 16 less games to play, and they have had more time to heal their injuries and rest. Doesn't seem like much, but those 16 games are significant...nearly two months missed, if you also include the preseason.

The newer teams (new coaches and personnel, or new teammates) won't have much time to adjust to their offensive sets and defensive strategies, which means vets will need to step up for the first few weeks of the season, at least.

If there is indeed an amnesty clause, there can be up to 30 decent to good NBA players available via free agency. Players like Rashard Lewis, who aren't worth the big money they are making today, BUT are worth a little more than the MLE.

Getting the NBA back is the best news I've heard all year long.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Oden probably won't be back for the start of the season. When he does return he'll most certainly come off the bench with limited minutes.

I don't think Brandon Roy will get amnestied this year either.

Best case scenario for my team: Oden comes off the bench, dominates defensively and Brandon Roy overcomes the knee problems and starts to dominate again. Otherwise, 37 wins max.


----------



## Magic

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

I thought Oden wasn't getting resigned? Where is he going?


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I thought Oden wasn't getting resigned? Where is he going?


wat, Blazers offered him 8.8 million.


----------



## Magic

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

really? wtf, why. I guess they saw some crazy potential in those 82 out of 328 games that he played.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

What are the chances the Mavs repeat?


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



Brye said:


> You follow Kentucky b-ball? There's a kid named Sam Malone on their team this year that played against my High School. I guess his dad is friends with Calipari which might explain some things because he wasn't even the best player on their team (other kid is in prep school atm tho).
> 
> As for NBA, MVP season for Gallo plz.


*Do I follow Kentucky basketball? Sheeeeeit ninja fucking please! It's a religion where I'm from. Of course I do. It's all that matters. 

Malone is a bench warmer that gets to come on late in blowouts. The crowd absolutely loves the kid, btw. *


----------



## Magic

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Depends what kind of effect this lockout had the players, some might be out of shape and what not. Some chemistry is probably ruined, but the Mavs chances are very low to repeat.

You should just be happy that Dirk and the Mavs finally got over that hump, I don't see it happening again though. I'll kind of relate the Cardinals Superbowl run with Kurt Warner, obviously Mavs have been a better team in the regular season and a consistently great team throughout the years unlike the Cards, but it was just the magical playoff run that you don't expect to see again.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> really? wtf, why. I guess they saw some crazy potential in those 82 out of 328 games that he played.


This is it for Oden. This is his last shot with the Blazers.

You don't just throw away a #1 pick that could have been Kevin Durant for nothing. They have to resign him, and dammit I am willing to give the man one more year before I give up on him.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Depends what kind of effect this lockout had the players, some might be out of shape and what not. Some chemistry is probably ruined, but the Mavs chances are very low to repeat.
> 
> You should just be happy that Dirk and the Mavs finally got over that hump, I don't see it happening again though. I'll kind of relate the Cardinals Superbowl run with Kurt Warner, obviously Mavs have been a better team in the regular season and a consistently great team throughout the years unlike the Cards, but it was just the magical playoff run that you don't expect to see again.


Yeah that Mavs title is one more than I thought they'd ever get. I'm good for the rest of my life as far as that goes, especially the way it went down. REVENGE


----------



## Magic

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Ghetto who is your team anyways? The blazers I'm guessing from that comment, but I don't recall you posting last year so I never saw. 

COULDA HAD DURENT, COULDA HAD JORDAN. Blazers are basically a laughing stock when it comes to their top picks, LETS GO FOR THE CENTER, only the Timberwolves are worse because there is never a good reason to draft 3 PGs in one draft and trading away the best one.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Ghetto who is your team anyways? The blazers I'm guessing from that comment, but I don't recall you posting last year so I never saw.
> 
> COULDA HAD DURENT, COULDA HAD JORDAN. Blazers are basically a laughing stock when it comes to their top picks, LETS GO FOR THE CENTER, only the Timberwolves are worse because there is never a good reason to draft 3 PGs in one draft and trading away the best one.


yea I like Portland.


----------



## PRODIGY

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Time to ball Thunder.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



Ghetto Anthony said:


> wat, Blazers offered him 8.8 million.


Qualifying offer of $8.8 million. If a team signs him to an offer sheet, and Portland decides not to match, Oden is playing elsewhere for the upcoming season. May not happen, though, because teams will be scared to take a chance on him.

Could be a bit different now...because there's going to be an amnesty clause available.

However, assuming no team signs him to an offer sheet and the Blazers decline to match...this makes Oden an unrestricted free agent in the summer of 2012.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



Real Deal said:


> Qualifying offer of $8.8 million. If a team signs him to an offer sheet, and Portland decides not to match, Oden is playing elsewhere for the upcoming season. May not happen, though, because teams will be scared to take a chance on him.
> 
> Could be a bit different now...because there's going to be an amnesty clause available.
> 
> However, assuming no team signs him to an offer sheet and the Blazers decline to match...this makes Oden an unrestricted free agent in the summer of 2012.


I understand the offer/implications. Was merely trying to keep it simple for UDK.

No other team is going to offer more than 8.8 for Greg Oden, lol.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



Ghetto Anthony said:


> I understand the offer/implications. Was merely trying to keep it simple for UDK.
> 
> No other team is going to offer more than 8.8 for Greg Oden, lol.


Yeah, I actually feel bad for him. I'm all Los Angeles Lakers, so I'm supposed to hate everything about Portland...but the basketball fan inside of me can't disrespect the sport and say that Oden is some loser. Same with Roy. Both are two of my favorite players in the game. Oden was putting up similar defensive numbers (allowed FG% and defensive ratings) to Dwight Howard, even though they were in limited games. Roy was probably the most complete two-guard outside of Kobe and Wade.

It just sucks seeing him on and off the court so many times.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Hopefully the Lakers pull their heads outta their asses and actually play like they want to win a championship.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Only thing a team should offer Oden is a seat near the coaches on the bench...


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



CMB23 said:


> Hopefully the Lakers pull their heads outta their asses and actually play like they want to win a championship.


It'll be tough, even if they want it badly. Mike Brown will force the team to play a more effective modified zone defense that, well, benefits the older players (such as Fisher) who struggle keeping up. That's probably the best thing about Brown, bringing that knowledge over that he gained from Popovich in San Antonio.

However, our offensive strategy is a big question left unanswered. No triangle offense, only the second season Kobe will be playing outside of it since becoming a staple in this team's success in 2000 (that first season being during Rudy Tomjanovich's short spurt as our coach in 2004-05). Our assistants (Snyder, Person and Kuester) will be vital in that regard.

Should be interesting, to say the least. Kobe's knee is better than it has been in recent years, and that's a big deal in Los Angeles. It puts teams in a position to have to defend him tighter, more doubles, and gives Gasol more room to operate and not choke in the playoffs.


----------



## Magic

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



Ghetto Anthony said:


> I understand the offer/implications. Was merely trying to keep it simple for UDK.
> 
> No other team is going to offer more than 8.8 for Greg Oden, lol.


I prefer it simple, though I do understand how contracts work all that. I also agree that no team will offer more 8.8 mil, in fact I think that is far too much.



Real Deal said:


> It'll be tough, even if they want it badly. Mike Brown will force the team to play a more effective modified zone defense that, well, benefits the older players (such as Fisher) who struggle keeping up. That's probably the best thing about Brown, bringing that knowledge over that he gained from Popovich in San Antonio.
> 
> However, our offensive strategy is a big question left unanswered. No triangle offense, only the second season Kobe will be playing outside of it since becoming a staple in this team's success in 2000 (that first season being during Rudy Tomjanovich's short spurt as our coach in 2004-05). Our assistants (Snyder, Person and Kuester) will be vital in that regard.
> 
> Should be interesting, to say the least. Kobe's knee is better than it has been in recent years, and that's a big deal in Los Angeles. It puts teams in a position to have to defend him tighter, more doubles, and gives Gasol more room to operate and not choke in the playoffs.



Our defense will steal be in scrambles, we won't be able to guard the other team's PG unless Kobe does it but then the SG won't be guarded well.

Our offense will play through Kobe, he will handle the ball most times and basically be the facilitator.

I also don't like other Laker fans, so it be best if you left this thread forever.

Not really, its nice to see other Laker fans that aren't retarded.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

If Oden averages 10/8 with 2 blocks per game I think he's worth the #1 pick.


----------



## Magic

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

he'll never be worth that pick since they passed up on Durant, mostly because they had Roy who is now on their bench.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Even if I had the knowledge that I have today about Durant and his success in the NBA, I'd still take Oden in 2007.

A healthy Oden *is the most dominate Center in the NBA*. Just look at his per 36 minutes stats.

I have not given up on him yet. This year is the year that will decide if he's a bust or not. If he goes down with another injury...I... I don't even know what to say. I have faith.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Our defense will steal be in scrambles, we won't be able to guard the other team's PG unless Kobe does it but then the SG won't be guarded well.
> 
> Our offense will play through Kobe, he will handle the ball most times and basically be the facilitator.
> 
> I also don't like other Laker fans, so it be best if you left this thread forever.
> 
> Not really, its nice to see other Laker fans that aren't retarded.


Well, the best part of having a defensive-minded coach is that we'll be able to adjust, depending on the team we play. Last year, we did the same thing as far as adjusting goes (ex. Fisher defended Ray Allen, Kobe on Rondo), but our defensive strategy was a funneling system that was put into play by Chuck Person, instead of Kurt Rambis. Bad news for us, as it only tired Gasol and depended a lot on an injured Bryant's help defense.

Our best defensive games were when Drew was playing as a legitimate anchor, but unfortunately, Bynum isn't a 40 MPG player, and a lot of that is due to us needing him as that anchor. He gets into foul trouble as quick as anyone on the roster.

Yes, our offense will always play through Bryant, until he is done. Even with Drew's post presence at an all-time high, Kobe is the facilitator and the primary scoring option until the wheels fall off. The thing I was pointing at was our offensive game plan. We drafted a PG that can someday be the jack of all trades, and a two-guard that was arguably the best three-point shooter in college basketball last year. Ron is one-dimensional on offense. Gasol does not play deep enough in the post. Drew is a black hole once he gets the ball...very rarely passes back out, which is unfortunate. Fisher is still clutch, but a liability for most of the time he's on the court. Odom is a mismatch nightmare for teams, but with that comes the fact that he needs the ball to be effective.

The triangle hid those weaknesses. It was and always has been an offense that promotes the 12-15 feet of spacing, five able-bodied passers on the court at all times, decent-to-good shooting, ball and player movement, and versatility...quite possibly the most complex offense in basketball, and maybe the toughest to figure out.

I'm curious as to what changes we'll make, and how Gasol and Drew will play a role in these different offensive sets. Brown's assistant back in Cleveland was Kuester, at one point...and we saw how heavily he relied on LeBron, something we won't be able to do with Bryant because, sadly, Kobe's athleticism has taken a drastic hit. Can he still play ball? Most definitely, top three in the NBA, most complete players not named Michael Jordan...but asking Bryant to facilitate out of the post is going to be tough when we'll have two seven-footers taking up space down there.

Should be fun.

And yes, I know what you mean when you are talking about other Lakers fans. I'll leave it at that. I love the Lakers, and Kobe is my dude, but I started watching the sport before anything else. Basketball always comes before any team, and I can never let my bias for a particular team cloud my opinions on other teams and players.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



Ghetto Anthony said:


> Even if I had the knowledge that I have today about Durant and his success in the NBA, I'd still take Oden in 2007.
> 
> A healthy Oden *is the most dominate Center in the NBA*. Just look at his per 36 minutes stats.
> 
> I have not given up on him yet. This year is the year that will decide if he's a bust or not. If he goes down with another injury...I... I don't even know what to say. I have faith.


The bad thing about the 36-minute stats is that Oden can't play 36 minutes per game for a full season, so we don't know if he can truly sustain those numbers. Sustaining your play for a full season, and many seasons beyond that, creates that dominant player.

The fact is, Oden never averaged 24 minutes per game, in any season. Since he was drafted in 2007, he has played a total of 82 games...which is one full season, and an average of just 22 MPG, far from the 36 you're looking at.

Dwight Howard is the most dominant center in the league, and it's not even close. In fact, Howard is the most dominant defensive big man since Ben Wallace. With Howard, the Magic are a top five defensive team in the league. Without him, they are dead last. That is utterly amazing, to say the least.

The difference is that Howard can play 40+ minutes, be the primary scoring option, be the only defensive player on the team, and STILL put up incredible, MVP-like numbers. Plus, he is super durable, despite the constant doubles down low, the physical play, and heavy minutes.

Oden is awesome, and if he was fully healthy, he'd be a top three center in the NBA, no doubt in my mind...but Dwight is far and away the best, and most dominant, center in the league.


----------



## Magic

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



Ghetto Anthony said:


> Even if I had the knowledge that I have today about Durant and his success in the NBA, I'd still take Oden in 2007.
> 
> A healthy Oden *is the most dominate Center in the NBA*. Just look at his per 36 minutes stats.
> 
> I have not given up on him yet. This year is the year that will decide if he's a bust or not. If he goes down with another injury...I... I don't even know what to say. I have faith.


:lmao Come on Ghetto, you can't be serious.

Sure that is impressive, 15 points with 2.3 blocks, and 12.5 boards. But I take it you didn't see another key stat, *6.4 fouls in 36 minutes.* That's ridiculous. He would probably be around the top, but Dwight and Bynum would still be better than him.



Real Deal said:


> Well, the best part of having a defensive-minded coach is that we'll be able to adjust, depending on the team we play. Last year, we did the same thing as far as adjusting goes (ex. Fisher defended Ray Allen, Kobe on Rondo), but our defensive strategy was a funneling system that was put into play by Chuck Person, instead of Kurt Rambis. Bad news for us, as it only tired Gasol and depended a lot on an injured Bryant's help defense.
> 
> Our best defensive games were when Drew was playing as a legitimate anchor, but unfortunately, Bynum isn't a 40 MPG player, and a lot of that is due to us needing him as that anchor. He gets into foul trouble as quick as anyone on the roster.
> 
> Yes, our offense will always play through Bryant, until he is done. Even with Drew's post presence at an all-time high, Kobe is the facilitator and the primary scoring option until the wheels fall off. The thing I was pointing at was our offensive game plan. We drafted a PG that can someday be the jack of all trades, and a two-guard that was arguably the best three-point shooter in college basketball last year. Ron is one-dimensional on offense. Gasol does not play deep enough in the post. Drew is a black hole once he gets the ball...very rarely passes back out, which is unfortunate. Fisher is still clutch, but a liability for most of the time he's on the court. Odom is a mismatch nightmare for teams, but with that comes the fact that he needs the ball to be effective.
> 
> The triangle hid those weaknesses. It was and always has been an offense that promotes the 12-15 feet of spacing, five able-bodied passers on the court at all times, decent-to-good shooting, ball and player movement, and versatility...quite possibly the most complex offense in basketball, and maybe the toughest to figure out.
> 
> I'm curious as to what changes we'll make, and how Gasol and Drew will play a role in these different offensive sets. Brown's assistant back in Cleveland was Kuester, at one point...and we saw how heavily he relied on LeBron, something we won't be able to do with Bryant because, sadly, Kobe's athleticism has taken a drastic hit. Can he still play ball? Most definitely, top three in the NBA, most complete players not named Michael Jordan...but asking Bryant to facilitate out of the post is going to be tough when we'll have two seven-footers taking up space down there.
> 
> Should be fun.
> 
> And yes, I know what you mean when you are talking about other Lakers fans. I'll leave it at that. I love the Lakers, and Kobe is my dude, but I started watching the sport before anything else. Basketball always comes before any team, and I can never let my bias for a particular team cloud my opinions on other teams and players.


Bryant's legs last year was the reason is help defense was spotty, he wasn't able to close in on people fast enough and the other team would get easy buckets. Fisher, once again, needs to go. We need to get rid of him and get Brown back, since he was/is the best possible way of limiting Bryant's minutes.

I hope Kobe can facilitate without getting too greedy though, he has a tendancy of losing faith in his teammates very quickly if they aren't producing at a level that he wants. I have no idea who our draft picks are, I'll see them if they get any playing time and judge from that. Ron makes himself one dimensional, I remember when we played the Rockets in the playoffs against Ron Ron and he was scoring against us at will, he was driving, he was shooting, he was doing everything. The way I see him now makes me gringe, he doesn't even look like he can dribble properly. I saw Drew make some plays last year, the thing is, he usually scores when he has the play, or at least draws a foul.

Jordan was never the ranged shooter Kobe is, hopefully that allows him to give space for his teammates and opens stuff up. If he has a bad year again with his threes then expect teams not to play as aggressively when it comes to guarding him deep which could lead to turnovers and bad passes in general.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



Ghetto Anthony said:


> If Oden averages 10/8 with 2 blocks per game I think he's worth the #1 pick.


Honestly, any lottery pick that has a career average of 10 & 8 is likely to be labeled a bust & considering what the guy drafted 2nd averages, there is nothing on god's green earth that Oden can do that will justify being drafted #1...He's not even the best big man on his own team..Just gotta let it go & accept he'll never be a dominate force..His goal right now is to just become a servicable big man


----------



## Magic

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Heatwave go back to your old avy, idk what it was, but I don't recognize your posts without it and it annoys me.

As for Oden, he can explode and just be the best big man this year and no longer be considered a bust. But he would probably have to average 20/20/3 for that to ever happen, and Durent would have to not average 33 points with 10ish rebounds and not have a 50/40/90 year which is what I think he will do this year.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

It's about time these sons of bitches got an agreement. How long will the season be this year though?


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



Real Deal said:


> The bad thing about the 36-minute stats is that Oden can't play 36 minutes per game for a full season, so we don't know if he can truly sustain those numbers. Sustaining your play for a full season, and many seasons beyond that, creates that dominant player.
> 
> The fact is, Oden never averaged 24 minutes per game, in any season. Since he was drafted in 2007, he has played a total of 82 games...which is one full season, and an average of just 22 MPG, far from the 36 you're looking at.
> 
> Dwight Howard is the most dominant center in the league, and it's not even close. In fact, Howard is the most dominant defensive big man since Ben Wallace. With Howard, the Magic are a top five defensive team in the league. Without him, they are dead last. That is utterly amazing, to say the least.
> 
> The difference is that Howard can play 40+ minutes, be the primary scoring option, be the only defensive player on the team, and STILL put up incredible, MVP-like numbers. Plus, he is super durable, despite the constant doubles down low, the physical play, and heavy minutes.
> 
> Oden is awesome, and if he was fully healthy, he'd be a top three center in the NBA, no doubt in my mind...but Dwight is far and away the best, and most dominant, center in the league.


We're speculating here, but the point I was making is IF he averaged 36 minutes per game he'd likely be pulling 15/12 and 2.5-3 blocks per game with similar/better percentages than Dwight. And he'd be bringing something that doesn't usually show up in the boxscore, unmatched defense.



> Come on Ghetto, you can't be serious.
> 
> Sure that is impressive, 15 points with 2.3 blocks, and 12.5 boards. But I take it you didn't see another key stat, 6.4 fouls in 36 minutes. That's ridiculous. He would probably be around the top, but Dwight and Bynum would still be better than him.


Huh? I'm serious.

He's young, he'll get the foul situation under control. He just has to figure out how to be aggressive without being overly aggressive I suppose...the fact that he only gets 24 minutes per game really doesn't give him reason to worry about his fouls. Then again we're looking at projections here, and Real Deal was right, per 36 unfortunately isn't much more than speculation for Oden at least.



> Honestly, any lottery pick that has a career average of 10 & 8 is likely to be labeled a bust & considering what the guy drafted 2nd averages, there is nothing on god's green earth that Oden can do that will justify being drafted #1...He's not even the best big man on his own team..Just gotta let it go & accept he'll never be a dominate force..His goal right now is to just become a servicable big man


Depends on what he brings to the paint. I'd be more than satisfied with the pick if he brought some tough interior D.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



JCarbo04 said:


> It's about time these sons of bitches got an agreement. How long will the season be this year though?


Season will be 66 games, starts Christmas.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



Ghetto Anthony said:


> We're speculating here, but the point I was making is IF he averaged 36 minutes per game he'd likely be pulling 15/12 and 2.5-3 blocks per game with similar/better percentages than Dwight. And he'd be bringing something that doesn't usually show up in the boxscore, unmatched defense.


Well, technically, I'm not doing much speculating...looking at his actual numbers, not what he averages in 36. He hasn't given me a reason to say he would be the best center in the NBA, mainly because when he was healthy, he wasn't even close to the player Howard was, so it's really that simple for me.

I'm not even looking at the injured Oden, I'm talking about the very, very small window we've been looking through...the 82 career games. There's nothing, at all, that tells me he's better than Howard, offensively OR defensively.

Unmatched defense? 

1) Howard
2) Oden
3) Chandler

All at full health, defensive anchors at the center position only. While Oden can put up similar defensive numbers, he should be, considering the fact that guys like Roy and Batum are very good defenders (Roy was). However, Howard is reaching Ben Wallace, Dennis Rodman, and Alonzo Mourning status...and, unlike they were doing, leading a team of some of the worst defensive players in the NBA to a top five defensive team, all while holding his OWN guy in the process.

I've watched basketball since the Jordan, Magic and Bird era...and there aren't many guys who have changed a team, defensively, like Howard has. Give me an MVP award to hand out last year, and it goes to him, for the simple fact that he was miles ahead of anyone on defense, was one of the most efficient offensive players in the NBA, had very little help on either side of the ball, and still won 50+ with a Magic team that was dysfunctional and broken. Rose did great, but he had a defensive anchor in Noah, one of the best defensive SF's in the NBA (Deng held LeBron better than anyone else when he was in the game), and arguably the best defensive mind in the game in Tom Thibodeau coaching him (yes, defense is the theme here).

Saying Oden's strength on that side of the court is unmatched is a huge slap in the face to Dwight. If Greg was asked to score 22-23+ PPG on around 60% FG, asked to be the only rebounder on his team, AND had to not only defend his man by himself, but also catch a guard or forward driving to the rim on EVERY play? Oden wouldn't last 20 minutes a night, even if his knees were replaced with metal caps and hinges.

Again, this is not my attempt to bash the guy, because he would be one of my favorite centers in the NBA. I loved what he did at Ohio State, played left-handed and was really a first-round, top two pick. Was he a legit #1? At that time, yes he was. Unfortunately, things didn't work out, and may never work out...but, even if they did, Oden would never contribute like Howard.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



Real Deal said:


> Well, technically, I'm not doing much speculating. He hasn't given me a reason to say he would be the best center in the NBA, mainly because when he was healthy, he wasn't even close to the player Howard was, so it's really that simple for me.
> 
> I'm not even looking at the injured Oden, I'm talking about the very, very small window we've been looking through...the 82 career games. There's nothing, at all, that tells me he's better than Howard, offensively OR defensively.
> 
> Unmatched defense?
> 
> 1) Howard
> 2) Oden
> 3) Chandler
> 
> All at full health, defensive anchors at the center position only. While Oden can put up similar defensive numbers, he should be, considering the fact that guys like Roy and Batum are very good defenders (Roy was). However, Howard is reaching Ben Wallace, Dennis Rodman, and Alonzo Mourning status...and, unlike they were doing, leading a team of some of the worst defensive players in the NBA to a top five defensive team, all while holding his OWN guy in the process.
> 
> I've watched basketball since the Jordan, Magic and Bird era...and there aren't many guys who have changed a team, defensively, like Howard has. Give me an MVP award to hand out last year, and it goes to him, for the simple fact that he was miles ahead of anyone on defense, was one of the most efficient offensive players in the NBA, had very little help on either side of the ball, and still won 50+ with a Magic team that was dysfunctional and broken. Rose did great, but he had a defensive anchor in Noah, one of the best defensive SF's in the NBA (Deng held LeBron better than anyone else when he was in the game), and arguably the best defensive mind in the game in Tom Thibodeau coaching him (yes, defense is the theme here).
> 
> Saying Oden's strength on that side of the court is unmatched is a huge slap in the face to Dwight. If Greg was asked to score 22-23+ PPG on around 60% FG, asked to be the only rebounder on his team, AND had to not only defend his man by himself, but also catch a guard or forward driving to the rim on EVERY play? Oden wouldn't last 20 minutes a night, even if his knees were replaced with metal caps and hinges.
> 
> Again, this is not my attempt to bash the guy, because he would be one of my favorite centers in the NBA. I loved what he did at Ohio State, played left-handed and was really a first-round, top two pick. Was he a legit #1? At that time, yes he was. Unfortunately, things didn't work out, and may never work out...but, even if they did, Oden would never contribute like Howard.


I don't get how you can say he could never contribute defensively like Howard if healthy. I think a healthy Oden from the start of his career would be arguably the best defensive center in the league. Arguably mind you.

I mean at the end of the day I guess it's easy to use the :lmao smiley and call me an idiot for going out on the limb, but this is just how I see it. At least we've got ourselves a discussion here.


Also wtf r u doing up at 4am, son. Go to bed like normal people. I'm not normal that's why I'm awake.


----------



## Magic

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

I only laughed since we have no actually basis to go off of, except from those 82 games where he has only played half the minutes of a full game. Once he plays a full season with a good amount of minutes I'll judge how good he is and how good he would have been if his knees weren't absolute shit.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



Ghetto Anthony said:


> I don't get how you can say he could never contribute defensively like Howard if healthy. I think a healthy Oden from the start of his career would be arguably the best defensive center in the league. Arguably mind you.
> 
> I mean at the end of the day I guess it's easy to use the :lmao smiley and call me an idiot for going out on the limb, but this is just how I see it. At least we've got ourselves a discussion here.


I tend not to call anyone an idiot, as long as they are giving me a reason to debate and respecting anyone opposing their views. I own an NBA message board, have since 2005, so I've been talking with 30 different fanbases about their teams for almost seven years now, haha.



> Also wtf r u doing up at 4am, son. Go to bed like normal people. I'm not normal that's why I'm awake.


I do a lot of my work early morning, get 5-7 hours of sleep and jump on the computer and code sites, or do repairs. I'm actually installing Windows 7 on a couple of computers on the floor next to me, so I have nothing better to do right now. Already finished up my workout, just thinking about how it sucks having to pay my rent in three days.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



Real Deal said:


> I do a lot of my work early morning, get 5-7 hours of sleep and jump on the computer and code sites, or do repairs. I'm actually installing Windows 7 on a couple of computers on the floor next to me, so I have nothing better to do right now. Already finished up my workout, just thinking about how it sucks having to pay my rent in three days.


Where you located? Lawrence here.


----------



## Doddsy_V1

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

So pumped for Ball to be back.......cant wait!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

What the hell? Where are all these Laker fans coming from? Well, at least I've got Brye.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



Ghetto Anthony said:


> Where you located? Lawrence here.


I live in Southeast Kansas, in Coffeyville. 

Safe to say you're a Jayhawk, or will be?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

I'm gonna rank the top 5 players at each position going into this season, I wonder if it's gonna change throughout the season:
Point Guards
1. Chris Paul
2. Deron Williams
3. Derrick Rose
4. Rajon Rondo
5. Russell Westbrook

Shooting Guards
1. Dwyane Wade
2. Kobe Bryant
3. Manu Ginobili
4. Joe Johnson
5. Eric Gordon

Small Forwards
1. LeBron James
2. Kevin Durant
3. Carmelo Anthony
4. Rudy Gay
5. Paul Pierce

Power Forwards
1. Dirk Nowitzki
2. Amar'e Stoudemire
3. Chris Bosh
4. Pau Gasol
5. Zach Randolph

Centers
1. Dwight Howard
2. Andrew Bogut
3. Al Horford
4. Joakim Noah
5. Andrew Bynum


----------



## Champ

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

granger > pierce.

also think nash and parker are better than rondo because they can actually shoot efficiently. solid list though.


----------



## antoniomare007

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



Myers said:


> Time to get that trophy ready for the Los Angeles Kobe's


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



Champ said:


> granger > pierce.
> 
> also think nash and parker are better than rondo because they can actually shoot efficiently. solid list though.


Nah bro, Pierce is better than Granger. I'd put Granger at #6 though.

You can make an argument for Nash but I believe Rondo > Parker.

Looked up their head to head stats,
Parker: 19.0 PPG, 6.5 APG, 4.1 RPG, 1.5 SPG, 53% FG, 25% 3P, 75% FT
Rondo: 11.8 PPG, 11.6 APG, 6.9 RPG, 2.5 SPG, 44% FG, 0% 3P, 57% FT

Interesting, I'd still put Rondo ahead of him though.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

A healthy Oden probably would be the best defensive Center in the NBA. Dwight's man-on-man, post defense is overrated. I mean, it's still great, but overrated. Slightly.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

There's no point in having this discussion, because we will probably never see healthy Greg Oden.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Taking a look at the Celtics current roster:
Rondo/Avery Bradley
Ray Allen/E'Twaun Moore
Paul Pierce
Kevin Garnett/JaJuan Johnson
Jermaine O'Neal

All signs are pointing to us resigning Jeff Green & Delonte West. I wonder how we're gonna fill out the rest of the roster.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

That's a pretty horrible bench.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Yep, Danny usually has great offseasons so we'll see how the opening night roster.


----------



## JM

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

You really think Green is that willing to not start? Maybe he is, haven't really heard anything about him.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Danny wants to bring him back and about 2 weeks ago he said in an interview that he wants to remain in Boston. He's probably gonna be our #1 target once free agency starts. Plus he knows he's gonna get more minutes, Doc and Danny are even thinking about starting him and bringing in Paul Pierce as the 6th man. I don't support that, but it's not like I have a say in it.


----------



## Aid

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Now that NBA is back, I think it'll be time to pull out my Bulls hoodie. Just in time for the holidays too.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

The only clothing I have Boston Celtic related, is a Paul Pierce jersey and a shirt from their 2008 championship win.

I have a bunch of Patriots stuff though.


----------



## JM

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

I have a Garnett Timberwolves Jersey, a Raptors Carter Jersey, an Orlando T-Mac Jersey and a Bulls Jordan jersey. 

Really no point getting a Raptors jersey right now :lmao. Only guys I really like are DeRozan and Bayless. Bayless will probably be gone soon enough. Really don't think the Raptors see as much in him as they should. Will probably have to watch another full season of Calderon at the point.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

I could go all day on my jersey collection. It's weird that I only have 1 Celtics jersey though.


----------



## JM

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Yeah those are just my basketball jerseys.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

So who does everyone expect to be the top 4 in the East and West?

East
1. Miami
2. Boston (A shorter season will help them alot)
3. Chicago
4. Orlando

West
1. Lakers (A short season also helps them alot)
2. Mavericks
3. Thunder
4. San Antonio

I guess that's really the same 4 as last year just in a different order. Oh well, who you guys got?


----------



## JM

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

I honestly couldn't predict that till we see what happens with Free Agency. We are looking at the league way too blindly right now. Aren't those the exact top 4 in each conf. from last year? With a different order.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



JM said:


> I wonder if Lopez learned how to rebound and play with more heart during the lockout.


Can't get any worse, he had Mono last season and hopefully he gained some pounds, with Williams he should play better and much more motivated. Hump should stay as long as we don't overpay him.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



JM said:


> I honestly couldn't predict that till we see what happens with Free Agency. We are looking at the league way too blindly right now. Aren't those the exact top 4 in each conf. from last year? With a different order.


It is. But you're right. With this lockout going so long I forgot all about free agency to be honest.


----------



## JM

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



Xile44 said:


> Can't get any worse, he had Mono last season and hopefully he gained some pounds, with Williams he should play better and much more motivated. Hump should stay as long as we don't overpay him.


He's been a terrible rebounder all the way back to Stanford as far as I know. You really shouldn't have to support a 7 footer with a guy to do the rebounding (Heart Broken Humphries). The guy is good no doubt but he'd be a whole lot better if he played up to his size. 



JCarbo04 said:


> It is. But you're right. With this lockout going so long I forgot all about free agency to be honest.


Yep, rosters are all incomplete right now. Lots of big things could go down.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

I don't watch much basketball but i get to wear my superman 12 Jersey, this year (Y)


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Speaking of Kris Humphries, anyone think that he'll average a double-double again or was it just a typical contract year fluke?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

I definitely think he will. When he got some playing time at the end of the season before last, he was racking up the rebounds every game. I don't think it's a fluke.


----------



## JM

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

If he's left to be the primary support for Lopez it wouldn't be surprised if he did. No one really plays harder than him on the floor. His starts/48 minutes have always been good anyway.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



JM said:


> He's been a terrible rebounder all the way back to Stanford as far as I know. You really shouldn't have to support a 7 footer with a guy to do the rebounding (Heart Broken Humphries). The guy is good no doubt but he'd be a whole lot better if he played up to his size.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, rosters are all incomplete right now. Lots of big things could go down.


He can still improve on that aspect though, he still has potential that has not been elevated yet, 6 RPG is horrible for a 7 foot center and that is true, but he is not at the point of his career where he can't improve no more.

With Deron, I expect him to play much better.


----------



## JM

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

I know the feeling though, Toronto has probably (definitely as far as I'm concerned) the worst rebounding 7 footer in the league.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Heatwave go back to your old avy, idk what it was, but I don't recognize your posts without it and it annoys me.


I honestly don't remember what my avi was last time I entered a NBA thread either..Come Christmas, I'll break out a NBA avi...

Training camps haven't started yet either..Man, the 1st couple months of the season will be ugly..Alot of injuries, lack of team chemistry, sloppy play that will hurt alot of title contenders..


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Wasn't it Sean Taylor?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Nope..I have had a Griffey avi & a few Michigan related ones..I don't have a fave NBA squad so the basketball one I pick will be one not to be taken seriously..


----------



## JM

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Still no favourite team Heatwave. COME ON. You need emotional investment.


----------



## Schmidty94

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Let's try to predict our favorite team's roster and their final record/place in the standings and see how close we get at the end of the season. My team is the Milwaukee Bucks.

PG: Jennings/Udrih/Livingston
SG: Bell/Brown/Darrington Hobson
SF: Jackson/Harris/Mbah a Moute
PF: Milsap/Moute/ Sanders/Jon Leuer
C: Bogut/Pryzbilla/Sanders

Trade 2012 1st, Delfino, Ersan, Dooling, Brockman to Utah for Paul Milsap and Raja Bell
Sign Shannon Brown to a 3 yr/11 million contract
Sign Joel Pryzbilla to a 2 yr/6 million contract
I see Milwaukee finishing 40-26 and being 5th in the East.


----------



## Magic

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Blake/Odom
Bryant/Odom
METTA WORLD PEACE/Odom
Pau Gasol/Odom
Bynum/Odom

Seems like a championship team to me. 

Are there any actual Heat fans in this thread? I know Heatwave, Champ, and some others do somewhat support them since they like Lebron, and probably Wade, but I don't think I've seen any actual fans.

Oh wait, I forgot the Heat are one of Canadian's 30 teams.


----------



## Alim

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Someone help me pick a team so I can get back into basketball. I used to enjoy watching the Nugs, but Melo got traded and he's my favorite player. I hate the Knicks because their jerseys suck and I don't want to cheer for Denver anymore because my favorite player doesn't play for them anymore.


----------



## Magic

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Alim go for the Grizzles. Use to be Vancouver Grizzles and they are a fun team to watch. Or the Raptors since if they draft well they will be a good team(probably will fuck up somehow) in years to come.


----------



## Schmidty94

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



Alim said:


> Someone help me pick a team so I can get back into basketball. I used to enjoy watching the Nugs, but Melo got traded and he's my favorite player. I hate the Knicks because their jerseys suck and I don't want to cheer for Denver anymore because my favorite player doesn't play for them anymore.


You can be a Bucks fan  we need to build more of a fan base.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



JM said:


> Still no favourite team Heatwave. COME ON. You need emotional investment.


If it makes you feel any better, I've been using the Pacers & Thunder on NBA2k for the past 2 years lol

@Alim Stick with the Nuggets, they're better now without Melo..Or be a Thunder fan since they knocked the Nuggets out the playoffs


----------



## JM

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Just ask Canadian if you can have one of his favourite teams. He can afford to lose 7 or 8. You too Alim.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



Alim said:


> Someone help me pick a team so I can get back into basketball. I used to enjoy watching the Nugs, but Melo got traded and he's my favorite player. I hate the Knicks because their jerseys suck and I don't want to cheer for Denver anymore because my favorite player doesn't play for them anymore.


Become a Celtics fan. We're the winningest franchise in NBA history, we have a great team, a great up and coming PG in Rajon Rondo, we have good coaching. And we have Kevin motherfucking Garnett!

Oh yeah and there's not that many Boston fans on here so the more the merrier.


----------



## Magic

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

:lmao at notorious.

They have a good team for another year, MAYBE two, and then will continue to do shit for a long time.

One player, that absolutely hated Boston, won 11 of those championships as well. So its not like they're constantly getting into the playoffs with deep runs like the Lakers.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

lakers and boston are both awful.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> :lmao at notorious.
> 
> They have a good team for another year, MAYBE two, and then will continue to do shit for a long time.
> 
> One player, that absolutely hated Boston, won 11 of those championships as well. So its not like they're constantly getting into the playoffs with deep runs like the Lakers.


The Lakers are career losers in the Finals. You guys Finals record is 16-15, how shitty and then 9 of those losses are to Boston.

And you Celtic haters talk like it's a stone cold fact that once the Big 3 disbands, we'll be a shitty team. You never know. People like to talk about how we were bad after Larry Bird retired, but we were still a good team in the early 90's until Reggie Lewis died, and they also like to forget about Len Bias. I think we'll still be a good team.


----------



## Magic

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



notorious_187 said:


> The Lakers are career losers in the Finals. You guys Finals record is 16-15, how shitty and then 9 of those losses are to Boston.
> 
> And you Celtic haters talk like it's a stone cold fact that once the Big 3 disbands, we'll be a shitty team. You never know. People like to talk about how we were bad after Larry Bird retired, but we were still a good team in the early 90's until Reggie Lewis died, and they also like to forget about Len Bias. I think we'll still be a good team.


Career losers? We've won 16 as well so don't act as if we don't win. ( of those were from Boston, 7 or 8 were from Russell. Without Russell Boston is nothing, and he hated Boston which is why I'm upset that he never left.

:lmao, please. Don't like Boston will win with RONDO, who can't shoot whatsoever and has to pass to the big three for his great assists. We'll see how good he truly is once he doesn't have three HOFs on his team.

You guys won't be shit.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Who cares if he hated Boston? He still went out and played, didn't force his way out, and won us fucking championships.

But who's to say Rondo will be our star player? How do you know that we won't acquire another player? How do you know that we don't draft someone else? You can't sit up here trying to talk about how we'll be a bad team as if it's fact. It's not. It's just something you and other Celtic haters want to assume will happen.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Where is Rock Bottom at? This isn't a NBA thread without him...

You can argue that Celtics future is brighter because of the young talent they have surrounding the Big 3, but West will be open for the taking due to so many stars steady going east & other stars declining that LA will have a chance every year..But if I had to bet, both of them hitting mediocrity in the next year or 2 seems more likely than seeing either win another title..


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Rock Bottom is here, his username is Champ now.

People love to bring up how the Celtics will be just like they were after Bird, McHale, & Chief left but they're forgetting the fact that our 2 rising stars died. No other franchise has had that happen to them.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

two fans arguing about two declining sack of crap teams. wizards are going gorilla this season. celtics are retirement of home while the lakers are an have an assembled supporting cast of mediocrity.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



IMPULSE said:


> two fans arguing about two declining sack of crap teams. wizards are going gorilla this season. celtics are retirement of home while the lakers are an have an assembled supporting cast of mediocrity.


Ahh, I love it when people call us a retirement home. Especially when the Lakers, Spurs & Heat were all older than us last year.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

i already stated my foolish opinion on kobe and friends. i'm fond of the spurs, and i don't care about teams that go mia in the heat of action.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



IMPULSE said:


> i already stated my foolish opinion on kobe and friends. i'm fond of the spurs, *and i don't care about teams that go mia in the heat of action.*


----------



## Magic

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



notorious_187 said:


> Who cares if he hated Boston? He still went out and played, didn't force his way out, and won us fucking championships.
> 
> But who's to say Rondo will be our star player? How do you know that we won't acquire another player? How do you know that we don't draft someone else? You can't sit up here trying to talk about how we'll be a bad team as if it's fact. It's not. It's just something you and other Celtic haters want to assume will happen.


I'm about 90% sure they will suck. Until I see something that shows me otherwise there is no reason why I shouldn't think they won't suck.

They also aren't like the Lakers, getting superstar after superstar.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

You're 90% sure? How? How are you 90% sure about what's gonna happen 2 or 3 years from now?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



JM said:


> Just ask Canadian if you can have one of his favourite teams. He can afford to lose 7 or 8. You too Alim.


No more gag order on slander of Canadian's fave teams since its a new season?


----------



## Magic

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

I'm sure because Celtics have done nothing so far to prepare for the future. I haven't seen their younger players get much minutes and with their limited minutes they have done nothing to impress me. They traded one of their best defenders, that took some pressure off of KG, to Thunder for Greene who doesn't play PF or SF very well. i can't predict who they will sign and draft, so until I know that 10% remains, plus Rondo will be their main star which is LOL when he won't have any HOF players with him to bail him out on offense.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I'm sure because Celtics have done nothing so far to prepare for the future. I haven't seen their younger players get much minutes and with their limited minutes they have done nothing to impress me. They traded one of their best defenders, that took some pressure off of KG, to Thunder for Greene who doesn't play PF or SF very well. i can't predict who they will sign and draft, so until I know that 10% remains, plus Rondo will be their main star which is LOL when he won't have any HOF players with him to bail him out on offense.


1st off, Jeff Green is better than any SF on the Lakers.
Secondly, we have prepared for the future. Doc & Danny have been meeting up every week during the lockout making plans on who they're gonna go after, how they're gonna do it, etc. Just because we're not in a total rebuild doesn't mean we're not preparing for the future.
3. We had to trade Perkins. He wanted too much money and was gonna walk, so we traded him for Jeff Green a guy who was a better upside than him anyway. Plus being mentored by the Big 3 will help him tremendously.
4. But can you predict who any team can sign & draft?
5. For the last time, how do you guys know Rondo will be the main star? Just because he's the 4th best player after the Big 3 now, doesn't mean he will be the star player in 3 years.


----------



## Magic

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



notorious_187 said:


> 1st off, Jeff Green is better than any SF on the Lakers.
> Secondly, we have prepared for the future. Doc & Danny have been meeting up every week during the lockout making plans on who they're gonna go after, how they're gonna do it, etc. Just because we're not in a total rebuild doesn't mean we're not preparing for the future.
> 3. We had to trade Perkins. He wanted too much money and was gonna walk, so we traded him for Jeff Green a guy who was a better upside than him anyway. Plus being mentored by the Big 3 will help him tremendously.
> 4. But can you predict who any team can sign & draft?
> 5. For the last time, how do you guys know Rondo will be the main star? Just because he's the 4th best player after the Big 3 now, doesn't mean he will be the star player in 3 years.


:lmao at Green being better than Ron Ron. How you can compare a poor offensive player to a defensive star is beyond me.

He wanted 33 million for 5 years, Greene's upside is suspect since he hasn't actually shown all that much to say he will one day be an all star type of player, his defense is atrocious as well.

Lakers will draft a superstar after Kobe leaves because that's what the Lakers do.

How exactly will the Celtics acquire a better play than Rondo? The best free agents will be gone after this year's FA and then what will Boston settle for?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> :lmao at Green being better than Ron Ron. How you can compare a poor offensive player to a defensive star is beyond me.
> 
> He wanted 33 million for 5 years, Greene's upside is suspect since he hasn't actually shown all that much to say he will one day be an all star type of player, his defense is atrocious as well.
> 
> Lakers will draft a superstar after Kobe leaves because that's what the Lakers do.
> 
> How exactly will the Celtics acquire a better play than Rondo? The best free agents will be gone after this year's FA and then what will Boston settle for?


1. Yes Jeff Green is better than Ron Artest. Jeff Green is not a poor offensive player, you can say he's a poor defensive player but he's far from a poor offensive player. :lmao at Ron Artest being a defensive star. This is not 2004, this is not 2008. Ron Artest is not a fucking defensive star. Ron Artest is a shell of his former self. The guy is horrible on offense, I mean, who consistently blows wide open layups & dunks? His defense is average nowadays. I mean, Peja Stojakovic lit his ass up like fireworks on New Year's Eve (bad simile, I know) during that 2nd round series.

2. I'm not sure if that's the contract he was asking for but I'm gonna die of laughter in 2 years when he's referred to as Kendrick Perkins' contract and is another Gilbert Arenas/Charlie Villanueva.

3. Oh please, the Lakers haven't drafted a superstar in over 30 years.

4. Ummm, free agency isn't the only way to acquire a player? There's the draft, there's trading also.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

i need to prep myself for nba games. especially thunder games where jeff van gundy expresses his hard on for harden. you think the guy was the thunder's star the way he rides for him.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Harden's a beast man. They need to start him, I've got nothing against Sefolosha but Harden is a way better fit for the starting lineup and the +/- agrees with me.


----------



## Terry Gyimah

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Celtics we're taking it this year


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

^ This guy knows what's up.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



notorious_187 said:


> Harden's a beast man. They need to start him, I've got nothing against Sefolosha but Harden is a way better fit for the starting lineup and the +/- agrees with me.


Can't start Harden..No firepower off the bench if he starts


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

^ Yeah you've got a point. Maybe they can acquire someone to fill that void during the offseason. I can imagine a lot of people want to play for the Thunder considering they're one of the top championship contenders.

I wonder if we're gonna bring in Larry Brown to be the new assistant coach. I remember him saying he wanted the job but that's probably because he wants to follow in Thib & Lawrence Frank's footsteps and get a head coaching job somewhere.


----------



## Magic

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



notorious_187 said:


> 1. Yes Jeff Green is better than Ron Artest. Jeff Green is not a poor offensive player, you can say he's a poor defensive player but he's far from a poor offensive player. :lmao at Ron Artest being a defensive star. This is not 2004, this is not 2008. Ron Artest is not a fucking defensive star. Ron Artest is a shell of his former self. The guy is horrible on offense, I mean, who consistently blows wide open layups & dunks? His defense is average nowadays. I mean, Peja Stojakovic lit his ass up like fireworks on New Year's Eve (bad simile, I know) during that 2nd round series.
> 
> 2. I'm not sure if that's the contract he was asking for but I'm gonna die of laughter in 2 years when he's referred to as Kendrick Perkins' contract and is another Gilbert Arenas/Charlie Villanueva.
> 
> 3. Oh please, the Lakers haven't drafted a superstar in over 30 years.
> 
> 4. Ummm, free agency isn't the only way to acquire a player? There's the draft, there's trading also.


:lmao we'll see how good Artest is, you clearly don't watch enough Laker games if you think he is a shell of his former self. The guy is still a stud on defense. And Greene is a efficient offensive player, just because he scores 18 points on 20 shots doesn't mean he is any good.

That contract wasn't nearly as bad you make it out to be, it's actually pretty good considering they have two good players in their paint now on defense.

3. You know nothing about Lakers' history. To say that we haven't drafted a superstar in thirty years is just ignorance. You probably don't consider Bynum a star, which he is because when he plays it chances how effective our defense is and his offense is good too inside of the paint. Even if you don't count Bynum we were the ones that drafted Kobe, we told the Hornets to draft him because the trade was already in place and we were the ones to tell them who we wanted. So I guess a megastar isn't good enough drafting for you?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



notorious_187 said:


> ^ Yeah you've got a point. Maybe they can acquire someone to fill that void during the offseason. I can imagine a lot of people want to play for the Thunder considering they're one of the top championship contenders.
> 
> I wonder if we're gonna bring in Larry Brown to be the new assistant coach. I remember him saying he wanted the job but that's probably because he wants to follow in Thib & Lawrence Frank's footsteps and get a head coaching job somewhere.


OKC market isn't an attractive one for many big name FA, but Durant has been recruiting Battier over twitter..Same with LeBron & Nash

Thought Brown/Celtics deal was done right after the playoffs?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> :lmao we'll see how good Artest is, you clearly don't watch enough Laker games if you think he is a shell of his former self. The guy is still a stud on defense. And Greene is a efficient offensive player, just because he scores 18 points on 20 shots doesn't mean he is any good.
> 
> That contract wasn't nearly as bad you make it out to be, it's actually pretty good considering they have two good players in their paint now on defense.
> 
> 3. You know nothing about Lakers' history. To say that we haven't drafted a superstar in thirty years is just ignorance. You probably don't consider Bynum a star, which he is because when he plays it chances how effective our defense is and his offense is good too inside of the paint. Even if you don't count Bynum we were the ones that drafted Kobe, we told the Hornets to draft him because the trade was already in place and we were the ones to tell them who we wanted. So I guess a megastar isn't good enough drafting for you?


Ok whatever, if you really think Ron Artest is still a defensive stud. Dude's not even a top 5 defensive wing anymore how the hell is he a defensive star? Umm if you're efficient on offense and shooting 90% you're GOOD on that end of the floor.

Umm, the last superstar you guys drafted was James Worthy. Kobe was drafted by the Hornets, Shaq was drafted by Orlando, Gasol by the Hawks, etc. Bynum is not a superstar, he's a good player but he's not a superstar. There is only one center in the NBA who is a superstar and his name is Dwight Howard. Ok I'll give you Kobe, I always thought the Hornets drafted him and then later on that night traded him. But in THIS CENTURY, tell me what good players have the Lakers drafted? The Lakers have Bynum and who? Jordan Farmar? Ronny Turiaf? :lmao

The Celtics have Rondo, Al Jefferson, Joe Johnson, Jeff Green, Delonte West & Tony Allen. You guys have Bynum and that's it.


----------



## Magic

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

I never said Bynum is a superstar, but he is a star and one of the top centers in the NBA. The guy chances our defense for the better and clogs the paint. He brings that toughness that Gasol doesn't and does a good job of stopping players that driving in.

Notorious you realize we've only gotten a lottery pick I believe FIVE TIMES in our history. Sorry we don't draft superstars when we can't earn top picks. We have had the best management in the history of the game, that is basically a fact just with our consistency and the point I brought up earlier with us only missing a lottery pick 5 times.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I never said Bynum is a superstar, but he is a star and one of the top centers in the NBA. The guy chances our defense for the better and clogs the paint. He brings that toughness that Gasol doesn't and does a good job of stopping players that driving in.
> 
> Notorious you realize we've only gotten a lottery pick I believe FIVE TIMES in our history. Sorry we don't draft superstars when we can't earn top picks. We have had the best management in the history of the game, that is basically a fact just with our consistency and the point I brought up earlier with us only missing a lottery pick 5 times.


Being a top center in the NBA in this time period isn't something to brag about considering this is the weakest the position has ever been but I guess so. The gap between Dwight Howard and Bynum and the rest is huge as shit.

Well it's not our fault that we had a shitty decade resulting in no playoff appearances pretty much the whole 10 years due to our star players dying due to a drug overdose and a heart attack respectively. Take that away and we'd have pretty much the same amount of lottery appearances as you guys have. But yes you guys have had good management. But not every team gets giftwrapped superstars like you guys do. Not every franchise has had the honor of receiving an All-Star power forward for a guy who wasn't even in the league, not every franchise has had rookies in the draft refuse to play for any team but them, but hey, more power to you.


----------



## Magic

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Celtics have the same honor of getting giftwrapped superstars as us, don't act as if we aren't in the same league when it comes to that stuff. Does Marc Gasol for Pau Gasol really seem that bad now that Marc Gasol is actually pretty damn good and I'd say the better of the two when it comes to defense? What rookies refused to play for other teams and came to us?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Magic Johnson & Kobe Bryant.


----------



## Magic

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Kobe Bryant never said shit about refusing to go to any other team except for the Lakers. We had the Hornets' pick and drafted him, no one else even bothered so don't act as if he fell 13 spots because he wouldn't play for anyone else. I'm also pretty sure Kobe wanted to be a Bulls player more than a Laker.

As for Magic Johnson we had the first overall pick so I really don't know what your point is because he was going to the Lakers no matter what.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

You guys are arguing semantics. We all know that......

BIG TIME PLAYERS, MAKE BIG TIME PLAYS. STOP IT, D-Rose! Don't do it to em'.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Kobe Bryant never said shit about refusing to go to any other team except for the Lakers. We had the Hornets' pick and drafted him, no one else even bothered so don't act as if he fell 13 spots because he wouldn't play for anyone else. I'm also pretty sure Kobe wanted to be a Bulls player more than a Laker.
> 
> As for Magic Johnson we had the first overall pick so I really don't know what your point is because he was going to the Lakers no matter what.





> Magic Johnson would have returned to Michigan State rather than play for the Chicago Bulls.
> 
> "I'd have stayed in school," he said here Tuesday, standing alone outside Gate 3 1/2 of Chicago Stadium, the house that could have been his. "A coin toss changed the course of my whole life."
> 
> Johnson signed with the Lakers after his sophomore year of college and proceeded to win five championships. The Bulls picked second, took UCLA's David Greenwood and have won no championships.
> 
> "I wouldn't have played here," Johnson said on the eve of Game 2 of the NBA finals between his team and the team that could have been his. "The only reason I came out was to play with Kareem and the Lakers.





> In 1997, Duncan couldn’t wait to fit into the low-key life of San Antonio as a willing apprentice to David Robinson, with only titles on his mind. From the beginning, Duncan foreshadowed his greatness.
> 
> Bryant foreshadowed his gall. In 1996, Bryant, a teenager exiting high school for the N.B.A., was not the first pick, but he exuded self-importance when he refused to play anywhere but Hollywood.
> 
> With the 13th selection, with a deal to trade Bryant to Los Angeles in pocket, Charlotte chose him. But there was a point where it looked as if the Lakers’ Vlade Divac would retire rather than take part in a trade that would send him to Charlotte for Bryant.
> 
> Couldn’t Bryant be a Hornet? Could he grow to love Southern sweet tea?
> 
> “That is an impossibility,” Bryant’s agent, Arn Tellem, said at the time. “There are no ifs. It would not happen. He is going to be a Laker, and that’s the only team he’s playing for.”
> 
> Bryant got what he wanted. Always has in Los Angeles. Now the address has lost its luster with losing. He wants out of the place he once demanded for his arrival.
> 
> For weeks, Bryant has been crying for a trade when he is actually screaming for relevance.


Yep, yep, yep.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Kobe told Charlotte he wouldn't sign with them if they drafted him, Lakers knew & proposed deal with Charlotte to draft him & send him to LA..Basically the NBA version of the Eli Manning situation


----------



## Magic

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

So that really doesn't even matter since we had the first pick anyways and wouldn't have gotten him the year after anyways since we wouldn't have had that high of a pick?

:lmao at that other quote. How credible to you actually think that is? That just seems like it was posted by an absolute Kobe hater, "he cried if he didn't get what he wanted", lol really? Kobe would prides himself and would have loved to been the top pick over the 13th pick. That shit is also a lie because we had acquired the pick beforehand and not during the draft, like it said the deal was already in place, we just told the Hornets who to draft.



> However, Bill Branch, the Hornets' head scout at the time,said that the Hornets agreed to trade their draft selection to the Lakers before picking Bryant.


I'll take that quote over yours. Bryant did say he would never play for the Hornets, but I'm sure he wouldn't have "cried" had he gone to the Bulls, Celtics, and any other team that wasn't irrelevant.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

The quote you posted disputes nothing in the quote I posted. All your quote says is that the Hornets agreed to trade their draft pick to the Lakers.

That's like only saying "The Cavaliers received a trade exception from the Miami Heat after they signed LeBron James." but leaving out the rest of the information about what went on.


----------



## Magic

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

My quote says that trade was in place before they selecting Kobe, which means him not wanting to play at the Hornets meant nothing since the trade was already going to happen. Your quote also says that Kobe would refuse to play anywhere but the Lakers, which I find the joke.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

But that doesn't mean what was in my quote wasn't true, all that means was the Hornets agreed to trade their pick to the Lakers before David Stern went up to the podium and said "With the 13th pick in the NBA Draft, the Charlotte Hornets select Kobe Bryant."

I don't see how you find that so unbelievable but I digress.


----------



## Magic

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Give me your source. I find it high unlikely that Kobe, mr arrogance and pride, wouldn't want to be a first overall pick or as high of a pick as possible. To say that he would only want to play in Hollywood is ridiculous consider he wanted to leave in 2004 and one of his first choices was the Bulls as to where he wanted to go.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

The New York Times.

And also how do you know that Kobe really wanted out or it was just a bluff to get them to bring over more talent quicker? Somewhat like the Cavaliers situation but not really. Not saying that Kobe was lying about wanting out, he may have.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Note on Jeff Green: He's not good at any one thing, but he's not bad at any one thing. With that said, would I want him on my team? Hell no. I'd take Metta World Peace over him any day.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

So which teams who were bottom feeders last year do good this season?
The Bucks-if healthy should have a good season
The Nets,-Deron Williams+Lopez
Clippers- When Healthy they can be a play-off team, if they can get a nice sf they should make some noise
Pacers may do better

any else ?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Like I said, I'm not making any of those type of predictions until free agency starts and we have a good look for their roster for the season.

It's too early. The rosters right now are currently the same as last season except for the couple of draft-day trades (Stephen Jackson to Bucks, Raymond Felton to Blazers, Rudy Fernandez to Mavs, George Hill to Pacers, etc.)


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

The Nets will continue to spend their money on garbage players (Outlaw, Farmar) as a cop-out because nobody wants to play there. Highly doubt they'll sign anyone worthwhile. NJ will still be a completely mediocre team.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



notorious_187 said:


> Like I said, I'm not making any of those type of predictions until free agency starts and we have a good look for their roster for the season.
> 
> It's too early. The rosters right now are currently the same as last season except for the couple of draft-day trades (Stephen Jackson to Bucks, Raymond Felton to Blazers, Rudy Fernandez to Mavs, George Hill to Pacers, etc.)


Totally forgot about the FA, its been a long while.
With the right players and Deron taking charge can the Nets be that bad ? In the east well if they add some pieces in FA. Deron+Lopez is a nice combo. Though it may not be enough, but let's see in FA, and plus isn't that amnesty clause in effect? Can't it be used on someone like Outlaw?

Also, sure nobody wants to play in Jersey, but Brooklyn is damn compelling!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Yes but with the amnesty clause, you still have to pay them their contract it just won't affect your salary cap. Teams will probably on use it to clear cap space, get from over the luxury tax, etc. You're not just gonna see amnesties left and right.

With that said, I think if Outlaw has a lackluster season again this year he will be amnestied. Especially because I think NJ will be in the race for Dwight.


----------



## Magic

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

How long do you have the amnesty clause for?


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

This short season favor the Heats


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

For those of you who don't know what the amnesty clause is, this is basically it:



> The NBA amnesty clause agreed to in the lockout deal reached Saturday is even crazier than once believed. Sam Amick of SI.com published the memo officially outlining the deal for teams, and Cowbell Kingdom's James Ham noticed something in the amnesty rundown previously undisclosed.
> 
> A modified waiver process will be utilized for players waived pursuant to the Amnesty rule, under which teams with Room under the Cap can submit competing offers to assume some but not all of the player's remaining contract. If a player's contract is claimed in this manner, the remaining portion of the player's salary will continue to be paid by the team that waived him.
> 
> What that seems to mean: if the Portland Trail Blazers waived Brandon Roy, teams with cap space -- like the Sacramento Kings and Indiana Pacers -- could put in silent bids to take over a portion of Roy's contract, with the biggest bid getting his services. The entire contract would be wiped off Portland's cap sheet, and the Blazers would be responsible from the difference in Roy's contract and the winning bid in actual salary paid out. The bid amount (say it's 50 percent for the Pacers) would then be paid by the winning bidder, and that amount would also go on that team's cap sheet.
> 
> This is a pretty incredible wrinkle for everyone involved. These things could turn out like blind baseball trades.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

If any of you wanna know how the schedule will be, here ya go:

2011-12 NBA Schedule Breakdown

Regular Season Start Date: December 25, 2011

Regular Season End Date: April 26, 2012

Playoffs Start Date: April 28, 2012

Last Possible Finals Date: June 26, 2012
Individual Team Schedule Breakdown

Conference Games: 48

• Play 6 teams 4 times (2 home, 2 away)

• Play 4 teams 3 times (2 home, 1 away)

• Play 4 teams 3 times (1 home, 2 away)

Non-Conference Games: 18

• Play 3 teams 2 times (1 home, 1 away)

• Play 6 teams 1 time at home

• Play 6 teams 1 time away

Back to Back to Backs: All teams with at least 1; no more than 3

Playoff Back to Backs: Possible in second round


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

no more rashard lewis would be amen. he's the only reason why i won't tell people i'm a wizards fan. lewis is one of those players who turn me off from an entire team.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

*Any word on the age limit?*


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Hopefully I'm able to go to the All-Star game...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

I don't know, last I heard they were still discussing it but it wasn't really a major issue that'll hold anything up. It's suspected though that it'll remain the same.



WWF said:


> Hopefully I'm able to go to the All-Star game...


It's still on. I can't wait for 2013 so I can go back to the ASG.

The All-Star starters will probably be the same for the East in Rose/Wade/LeBron/Amare'/D12. West starters will probably be CP3/Kobe/Durant/Dirk or Griffin/Bynum.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

I know it's still on, I just don't know if I'll be able to attend. Hope so.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Wow. Just going to respond to a few things in the topic that I've missed out on.

1) Perkins wasn't going to walk, and may have taken a bit less. He wanted to stay in Boston, but the Celtics didn't want to pay that kind of money, which is just ignorant in today's game...and they didn't take enough time to sit him down and try to convince him to stay. Having a defensive-minded center will win you games, and ultimately, championships. Green is not a better fit, upside or not, because Perkins was putting up similar defensive numbers as an anchor WITHOUT Garnett, as Garnett was doing without Perkins...and that wasn't something many people paid attention to.

Under Thibodeau, who was the biggest reason for the Celtics' 2008 championship, Perkins was recognized as a defensive anchor. Once Thibs walked to Chicago, the Celtics changed direction, and they made the wrong move by dealing Perkins and going with a very weak Nenad Krstic, a very old Shaquille O'Neal, and a very broken Jermaine O'Neal.

2) Ron Artest is a one-dimensional player, and even worse, that one dimension (his defense) is also one-dimensional, if that makes sense. Ron can defend any small forward or two-guard that doesn't blow past him, OR that has trouble with physical defense.

Durant is a great example. Pierce has trouble with physical defenders nowadays as well.

LeBron? He eats Ron alive. So does Carmelo. Ron can't defend Wade. He can't stay in front of any young point guard in the NBA. He has trouble defending any power forward.

The quick hands (some of the quickest in the NBA) only work when he's physically draining his opposition, and when he knocks them out of position and has them backing away.

Is he an overall better player than Green? No way. Is he more valuable? Yes, because we may have to go through Durant in the playoffs, and no player has defended him better, statistically, than Ron has in the last three years.

3) Kobe to LA was in place before the pick was made. In fact, the Lakers were sure they were bringing in Shaq, and they worked the deal to dish out their starting center, Divac, and had it planned from the get-go, to pair O'Neal and Bryant. It was Jerry West who was amazed at the way Kobe was destroying Eddie Jones and Jerry Stackhouse in one-on-one matchups before he was drafted, and West was the only GM that saw a superstar that night.

Word was that the Hornets were wanting to trade up to get Marcus Camby, but Toronto was dead set on him with their second pick. Matt Geiger wasn't doing it for them, and was starting to suffer from back spasms, and Charlotte knew that Dampier and Potapenko weren't going to work for them. Vlade Divac was what they were looking for, as a passing center (arguably the best passing center in the NBA at that time), and West made sure that no other team was going to select Bryant. Many didn't care to bring him in for workouts, and it was etched in stone once the Nets selected Kerry Kittles. Calipari wanted Bryant, but was basically overruled by management.



LadyCroft said:


> *Any word on the age limit?*


It will stay the same for the first two years of the new CBA. After that, they could move it up to 20 years old or two years of college ball, but it's unlikely right now.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Yeah it's a really fun event, I've been three times.

More amnesty news, the Knicks are reportedly expected to amnesty Renaldo Balkman. Talk about a non-factor.


----------



## Magic

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Who the fuck is Balkman.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

inb4 Otis uses the amnesty on someone other than Gilbert Arenas (too much bro love).


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

A scrub for the Knicks who came from Denver with Carmelo and Chauncey.

Here's the only highlight of his career:






WWF, I'm not even a Magic fan but I'd be pissed if Otis used the amnesty on anyone not named Gilbert Arenas.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Hedo's contract is bad, but Gil makes literally twice as much money as Hedo, and a couple million more than Dwight.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

I wonder if the Wizards will amnesty Rashard.

I mean he is the highest paid player in the league not named Kobe Bean Bryant.


----------



## Magic

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



WWF said:


> inb4 Otis uses the amnesty on someone other than Gilbert Arenas (too much bro love).


have you played the 2k series for basketball? Last year he was rated 81 and after all the roster updates they did not change his rating, I think he was rated as good as Kevin Love. This year they made him 76, I don't know what the fuck they've been watching, but Gilbert is absolute shit these days and isn't even that good of a backup PG.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Honestly wouldn't mind Rashard back in Orlando on a $3-4 Million/Year deal.



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> have you played the 2k series for basketball? Last year he was rated 81 and after all the roster updates they did not change his rating, I think he was rated as good as Kevin Love. This year they made him 76, I don't know what the fuck they've been watching, but Gilbert is absolute shit these days and isn't even that good of a backup PG.


Yeah, it's pretty sad. There's probably literally 50 other PGs in the NBA better than he. Hopefully he's healthy, though. He's decent when he is.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Balkman came out of South Carolina...the guy that Isiah Thomas thought would be the next Dennis Rodman (he actually said this). The Knicks actually drafted him, and at the time, Balkman wasn't even a projected second round pick. He did show off during his workouts, but only because he would hustle and work his ass off. 

When the smoke cleared, Balkman became a defensive-minded player that didn't practice team defense. He thought he was good enough to play on-ball defense on anyone, and he forgot he was in the NBA and up against bigger, badder athletes.

As a result, he never hit the gym hard enough to be able to use his strength or weight to play physical defense, and because all he did was work on his hands and lateral quickness, he put too little focus on his offensive game, and in layman's terms, he couldn't keep up with the players around him.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> have you played the 2k series for basketball? Last year he was rated 81 and after all the roster updates they did not change his rating, I think he was rated as good as Kevin Love. This year they made him 76, I don't know what the fuck they've been watching, but Gilbert is absolute shit these days and isn't even that good of a backup PG.


In 2K11 at first he was rated higher than John Wall and then at like the end of November they raised him down like 2 points just so John Wall would be higher and they kept him there until the end of season like you said.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

I love John Wall. Love 'im.


----------



## Schmidty94

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

I'll probably attend the 2013 All-Star game because I might have media credentials and I'll be out of high school so I won't have to worry about missing days.


----------



## Magic

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



notorious_187 said:


> In 2K11 at first he was rated higher than John Wall and then at like the end of November they *raised him down* like 2 points just so John Wall would be higher and they kept him there until the end of season like you said.


:lmao I don't know why, but that really made me laugh.

Derek Fisher and Steve Blake were rated 67 at the start of last year, at first I was appalled that they weren't even at 70, and then I finally understood that they're complete shit.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Yeah I think him and Jordan Crawford will put up great numbers this year. However, I still think Andray Blatche & JaVale McGee are fucking idiots.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



WWF said:


> I love John Wall. Love 'im.


he's crap. he's another reason why i don't tell go around parading being a fan of the wizards. b/c people assume i'm a fan of him, and some would call me out of my opinion of him when he was at kentucky.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

going back to that Jeff Green vs Ron Artest dicussion...I have nerd stats.

PER: Player Efficiency Rating is the overall rating of a player's per-minute statistical production. The league average is 15.00 every season.

Jeff Green: 12.92
Metta World Peace: 11.26

Below league average, they both aren't good. But Green is better.

Nerd stats are awesome.


----------



## Schmidty94

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



notorious_187 said:


> Yeah I think him and Jordan Crawford will put up great numbers this year. However, I still think Andray Blatche & JaVale McGee are fucking idiots.


McGee could be a great player because he's extremely athletic but he has the mind of a 5th grader.


----------



## Magic

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



Mikey Damage said:


> going back to that Jeff Green vs Ron Artest dicussion...I have nerd stats.
> 
> PER: Player Efficiency Rating is the overall rating of a player's per-minute statistical production. The league average is 15.00 every season.
> 
> Jeff Green: 12.92
> Metta World Peace: 11.26
> 
> Below league average, they both aren't good. But Green is better.
> 
> Nerd stats are awesome.


your nerd stats are flawed because they don't show the overall defense someone brings. So World Peace>Greene.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

So, will his jersey say World Peace or Artest?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

It's no secret Artest is better on D, but when it comes to offense, let's just say Jeff Green isn't the one airballing wide open layups.

Is his name even legally changed yet?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

it equates steals and blocks. 

dont you dare insult my nerd stats. but you do have a point...


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

the wizards have way too many guards. i already miss the lockout b/c this year is going to be bad.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Well Artest has a higher defensive rating and has a higher defensive win share.

Those stats are for the stat freaks, I'm too lazy figure that shit out.

@IMPULSE: If anything they have too many forwards, they make up over half the team.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

expanding on the nerd stats.

world peace's VALUE-ADDED is 8 points higher than Green, and his ESTIMATED-WINS-TOTAL is .03 higher than Green.

So I guess his defensively contributions are substantial. Which we all pretty much knew. 

Trying to find a more encompassing nerd stat that reflects defensive output...

edit: @ notorious, i like nerd stats for the added info on players, but yeah, after awhile my head hurts looking at the formulas and the numbers. it's a lot to take in.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Mikey they don't like it being called nerd stats. They prefer "statistical analysis".


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

screw that.

nerd stats!


----------



## Magic

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

notorious wins added means how many wins they add to their team each year. I bothered learning about the stats but don't look too much into them.

Mostly because Lebron has the highest nerd stats, but how many rings have those added to?

But I think Jordan has the highest nerd stats of all of time, which means it was the nerd stats that won him the 6 championships. :hmm:


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

PER, and many other statistics, don't take into account many things not logged on a statsheet...and that's the major gripe.

For instance, Steve Nash is arguably one of the best passing point guards in league history. Why? It has a lot to do with the system. Nash is very dependent on a pick and roll heavy offense, or a seven-second offense, both that allow him to facilitate three different areas of the floor (the perimeter, the low post, and the high post). Because he's a product of his own system, he is an efficient shooter...which is something you don't see much of from guards today. By doing what he does best (finding the open man), he is essentially spreading the floor, which breaks apart the defense and creates open shots for himself.

How would a stat representing him be misleading? He's not dropping 20+ PPG, or grabbing many rebounds, but he is simply running an offense that has found 50+ wins for multiple years, even when he was in Dallas, and that's the reason why he was named a two-time MVP (although I believe the award's definition needs to change, but that's a different discussion). Nash's PER doesn't necessarily tell anyone how he makes the game much easier for the players around him...and it also doesn't tell you just how much Nash benefits from Amare's screens, or Marion's fast breaks (when they were in Phoenix).

Defensive numbers work the same way. If you look at defensive ratings, you'll see that they, too, can be misleading. On a poor defensive team, a very good defender can show a poor rating. Raja Bell and Shawn Marion are two great examples, as I'll go ahead and stick to the Suns discussion for a moment. Nash is probably one of the worst defensive starting PG's in the NBA, and having Amare struggling as well, Matrix and Bell were asked to play extensive help defense, sometimes drifting them away from their own assignments.

Letting their own assignments shoot open threes, and helping in the post or on the drive, won them games...but looked bad at the end of the night when those assignments were racking up 15-20 points on easy buckets. That would eventually show like a sore thumb.

People talk about Dwight not being able to defend his own man. Truth is, his defensive numbers (on-ball defense) are among the best in the league, if not the best...and, to be honest, that's a surprise. Howard is constantly leaving his man to help out on blown defensive assignments, but because he is super athletic and quick for his size and position, his recovery is top-notch, and he gets back to the rim in time to disrupt a dunk or hook.

Most of the time, you can use stats to prove a player can score, or can rebound the ball. However, if you're going to analyze a player's overall game, it also helps if you can explain the pros and cons, if you can dissect his entire game and explain the basic AND advanced stats, and if you can relate his overall play to his winning (or losing) ways, just by using observation.


----------



## Magic

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

if anyone didn't know, Laker fans especially hate advanced stats, nerd stats, because they shit on Kobe. :side:

Like RealDeal said, they don't tell the whole story, the best possible way to know how good a player is is by watching him play, otherwise you're going off flawed statistics.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



Real Deal said:


> PER, and many other statistics, don't take into account many things not logged on a statsheet...and that's the major gripe.
> 
> For instance, Steve Nash is arguably one of the best passing point guards in league history. Why? It has a lot to do with the system. Nash is very dependent on a pick and roll heavy offense, or a seven-second offense, both that allow him to facilitate three different areas of the floor (the perimeter, the low post, and the high post). Because he's a product of his own system, he is an efficient shooter...which is something you don't see much of from guards today. By doing what he does best (finding the open man), he is essentially spreading the floor, which breaks apart the defense and creates open shots for himself.
> 
> How would a stat representing him be misleading? He's not dropping 20+ PPG, or grabbing many rebounds, but he is simply running an offense that has found 50+ wins for multiple years, even when he was in Dallas, and that's the reason why he was named a two-time MVP (although I believe the award's definition needs to change, but that's a different discussion). Nash's PER doesn't necessarily tell anyone how he makes the game much easier for the players around him...and it also doesn't tell you just how much Nash benefits from Amare's screens, or Marion's fast breaks (when they were in Phoenix).
> 
> Defensive numbers work the same way. If you look at defensive ratings, you'll see that they, too, can be misleading. On a poor defensive team, a very good defender can show a poor rating. Raja Bell and Shawn Marion are two great examples, as I'll go ahead and stick to the Suns discussion for a moment. Nash is probably one of the worst defensive starting PG's in the NBA, and having Amare struggling as well, Matrix and Bell were asked to play extensive help defense, sometimes drifting them away from their own assignments.
> 
> Letting their own assignments shoot open threes, and helping in the post or on the drive, won them games...but looked bad at the end of the night when those assignments were racking up 15-20 points on easy buckets. That would eventually show like a sore thumb.
> 
> People talk about Dwight not being able to defend his own man. Truth is, his defensive numbers (on-ball defense) are among the best in the league, if not the best...and, to be honest, that's a surprise. Howard is constantly leaving his man to help out on blown defensive assignments, but because he is super athletic and quick for his size and position, his recovery is top-notch, and he gets back to the rim in time to disrupt a dunk or hook.
> 
> Most of the time, you can use stats to prove a player can score, or can rebound the ball. However, if you're going to analyze a player's overall game, it also helps if you can explain the pros and cons, if you can dissect his entire game and explain the basic AND advanced stats, and if you can relate his overall play to his winning (or losing) ways, just by using observation.


Don't plan on getting into a basketball-related argument w/ this guy ^


----------



## Magic

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

hey Orlando sucks WWF, thoughts?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Thoughts? I think the front office sucks, and SVG has rubbed me the wrong way for a bit. They don't suck, though. Well, without Dwight...

I'd honestly cry if Dwight decided to leave. I can't stand being a fan of the Panthers (mediocre), Hurricanes (mediocre), Dwight-less Magic (mediocre) and Rays (surprisingly good).


----------



## Magic

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Well the Magic should get Dwight to make his decision now, the best draft class since 03 is coming up and if he is leaving then picks and doing bad this year will help them greatly for a short rebuilding peroid. Otherwise you guys might just lose him through FA. Speaking of trades, will the deadline be changed this year?

And Colts dead last in the NFl, not even going to win a game, Ducks second last in the NHL, and the Lakers time is coming to an end. At least you have something to look forward to with your teams.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

I dunno what will happen. The front office will stay loyal to him, but I'm unsure as to if he will do the same to Orlando. They won't trade him. I hope he sees that the front office has been willing ant trying to build a championship team around him, but the pieces haven't fallen into place. If Otis can bamboozle some team into a trade to get an upper caliber player/consistent scorer and Orlando makes it to the ECF, I think he'll at least give it another year.

With that said, that is a shit load of work.


----------



## Magic

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

I feel really sorry for the Orlando fans that were watching when Shaq was around and had to watch him leave and then go and win championships with the Lakers, this must suck for those people even more having to deal with it twice. Having the best Center in the league, by a long shot when all the others are no where close to him, must really suck because the guy is nearly irreplaceable.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

I wish I was a fan of Orlando when T-Mac was here. I've seen all of the highlights and shit, but seeing him live would've been amazing. I hadn't really gotten into any sports until 6 or so years ago. Dwight is all I've really known for Orlando, and seeing the team without him would be tragic. He's ridiculously active in the community, too. Like, probably more than any other player. His loss would be felt off of the court just as much as on it.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



WWF said:


> Don't plan on getting into a basketball-related argument w/ this guy ^


Haha, thanks. I actually welcome everyone's opinions, though. If I'm not talking (well, typing), I'm not learning much more about the game, nor would I be helping others understand it better.



WWF said:


> Thoughts? I think the front office sucks, and SVG has rubbed me the wrong way for a bit. They don't suck, though. Well, without Dwight...
> 
> I'd honestly cry if Dwight decided to leave. I can't stand being a fan of the Panthers (mediocre), Hurricanes (mediocre), Dwight-less Magic (mediocre) and Rays (surprisingly good).


Otis Smith left me puzzled. I never understood the big roster changes. I also didn't understand him taking in Hedo and Gilbert (their contracts). Yes, Orlando needed change...but they were a piece or two away from winning the East again.

Orlando relied too heavily on the three ball, and last season, the concept was to hold for an open shot, swing the ball around and just wait it out. Perhaps that was why they took less shot attempts than all but maybe 3-4 teams in the NBA, and why they were top of the ladder in three point attempts and makes.

The issue, though, are the assists coming off of those shots (okay...the lack of assists). Obviously, they were taking less shots for the reason above, plus the fact that they were turning the ball over far too many times AND going to the line quite a bit (top five in frees). However, there were so many missed opportunities, so many missed shots, that Orlando could NOT keep up with these elite teams because, quite frankly, they were not trying to score enough, not shooting a high percentage (even on threes), and were having to rely on Dwight much more than anything else.

Once the Magic went to Howard, teams knew exactly what do to. Nelson is not a true point. Hedo is aging quickly, and lingering injuries have prevented him from running the point as a point-forward. Arenas is done as a point guard. Other than Howard, who faces double teams every single time he reaches five feet from the rim, there was no other that could draw defensive attention AND make a play out of it. The logical thing to do is to let the rest of the Magic shoot.

That idea works for these other teams. Orlando may win games here and there, but against teams that can play defense AND score the ball, the Magic become a one-trick pony.

Not that this would ever happen, but Orlando needs a Lamar Odom at the four. He's a rebounder (one of the best in the league at sneaking in and grabbing boards) that is versatile enough to play three different positions. He can take the ball out to 23 feet and make a play, pulling defensive anchors like Garnett out of the post. He can post up and force Dirk to defend under the rim.

They also need a capable defender at the three. He doesn't necessarily have to be a good offensive player, but he needs to be there to defend LeBron and Melo, Durant and even Kobe. Shane Battier will work, even though he has lost a step. Among all defenders from the SF to PG, Battier utilizes hot spots and defensive anchors the best...and it's not even close. A Howard/Battier combination would be fire on that end of the court.

Jameer isn't going to work as a championship point guard. Sure, CP3 will...but realistically, Orlando can pick up a decent ball distributor that can also play defense. Kirk Hinrich gets it done at this spot, and doesn't it feel like he's a bit underrated these days? Hinrich is a very good post-entry passer, which is vital for Howard, and he can also hit open jumpers (and threes) and can defend two, sometimes three positions on the floor.

Hell, bring JR Smith in as a two-guard. Pay the man. Doesn't matter at that point. Smith can defend, and with the setup above, he won't need to score 20 a game. Orlando will be an elite defensive team, possibly the best in the league, while being able to knock down shots AND work directly off of Howard. Smith's attitude will have to change, but that will be possible with a coaching adjustment...

C - Howard
PF - Odom (realistic option? Kirilenko sign and trade)
SF - Battier
SG - JR Smith
PG - Hinrich

Of course, Odom isn't going to be there, but any player similar would work. Looking at the five, you wouldn't think the team would dig for an ECF championship match-up, but they would. Howard would have help on the glass, the team would have a true point, capable defenders at four of five positions, a mismatch at two positions (C and PF, possibly PG), and above everything else, it gives Howard a reason to stay.

Fire Stan Van Gundy, and seek Larry Brown or Jeff Van Gundy, two guys that will install a defensive system that Howard needs, set Smith straight, and maximize Hinrich's potential.

Less responsibilities on Howard, more energy he has to be a destructive force on offense.

If adding CP3 or any other all-star is a realistic possibility for the Magic, so is this scenario. Honestly, I don't think a superstar, or starting all-star, will find their way to the Magic, so building a complete team is the only way to go.

Two year plan, though. I'm not sure if Dwight has the patience to go another season.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Talk is Blazers plan on waiving Roy & Timberwolves are waiting to pick him up...Interesting


----------



## Rawlin

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

o shit, we back in action. excited already.

no surprise about Roy. weren't they trying to make him retire or some shit :lmao


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



HeatWave said:


> Talk is Blazers plan on waiving Roy & Timberwolves are waiting to pick him up...Interesting


Source?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Wes Matthews is better than him at this point, anyway.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Using the amnesty clause on Roy wouldn't surprise me one bit. Portland has Roy for a few more years, probably four if I recall correctly, and he'll be making up to $18-19 million if he takes his player option (and he will, no doubt about that). That's a huge annual paycheck for a player that may never return to his all-star self.

Minnesota would be glad to pick him up. They are in need of a two-guard, as Wesley Johnson isn't exactly blooming into the player they thought he would right out of the gates, and Martell Webster is getting absolutely roasted by opposing two-guards back on defense, and his offensive production isn't large enough to make up for it.

Best to take a chance. A cheap one, possibly.


----------



## Magic

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Real deal you know that the Magic are way over the cap and even with getting rid of Gilbert's contract they will still be over the cap meaning that they won't be able to get any of those players in likely situations.

Ghetto do you really need a source? They asked him to retire last season to help them, I highly doubt they want his bad knees on the team much longer, especially since they believe in Batum and Matthews.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Real deal you know that the Magic are way over the cap and even with getting rid of Gilbert's contract they will still be over the cap meaning that they won't be able to get any of those players in likely situations.


The bigger luxury tax penalties aren't going to take effect for another two years of the new CBA, so Orlando can go out on a limb and work the sign and trades to get it done. Denver will deal with them, probably showing interest in Bass and Redick, given their current roster state. That would work just fine for Smith's potential signing.

To get Kirilenko, simply throw Nelson out there to the Jazz. Harris can move up and play the two. Something tells me they (Utah) are after a PG to begin with, or else they would've jumped up in the draft to take Jimmer where they were rumored to take him. The Jazz can now afford to lose AK, drafting a true big man in Kanter, having Millsap and Jefferson on the roster, and not forgetting about Favors.

Atlanta wants to save money, so they can deal Hinrich for Turkoglu, then use the amnesty on Turk.

There are many other ways it can work out for the Magic...but it just takes a desperate front office, and one that is willing to wheel and deal right out of the gates, knowing it's now or never.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Ghetto do you really need a source? They asked him to retire last season to help them, I highly doubt they want his bad knees on the team much longer, especially since they believe in Batum and Matthews.


Yes. I'd like to know who's reporting that that Blazers are planning on amnestying him because I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Magic

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

http://www.blazersedge.com/2011/11/...y-and-the-amnesty-clause-sunday-night-chatter

god, dem black people can't even use google right.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*



Ghetto Anthony said:


> Yes. I'd like to know who's reporting that that Blazers are planning on amnestying him because I can't find it anywhere.


https://twitter.com/#!/espnsteinline



> Amnesty Clause Rumble of the Day: Blazer coaches have been advised that using provision to waive Brandon Roy is strong possibility. And new Minnesota coach Rick Adelman, I'm told, would have level of interest in signing Roy after knee fears led to Wolves' Roy/R. Foye draft swap
> 
> Releasing Roy wouldn't net cap room for Blazers. If Allen can eat $60-plus mil left on Roy deal, full mid-level exception usage AND re-signing of Oden easier to pull off for GM-less Blazers.
> 
> Ability teams have to pocket this amnesty clause for down-the-road usage, as Howard Beck noted, means we might not see many 2011 Amnestys
> 
> So it must also be said that B-Roy, if soon on open market, will have lotta teams calling ... all thanks to Game 4 fourth quarter vs. Dallas


I believe that's what he was referring to.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

Ah, some random ESPN reporter. ESPN is awful. I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'm not sure who I'd want the Bulls to use the amnesty clause on. On the surface, Carlos Boozer looks like the guy...but he's more valuable than probably perceived nationally. Even though I don't like him, I see his value. Not sure that Bulls could find a suitable replacement. Unless they think Taj Gibson can step up his game tenfold.

Wouldn't mind seeing the amnesty be used on Kyle Korver. Nice shooter, but goodness, his defensive inefficiencies are enough to make baby Jesus cry.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

http://espn.go.com/nba/bracket

ESPN = Shit


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Ghetto Anthony said:


> http://espn.go.com/nba/bracket
> 
> ESPN = Shit


Haha...just default values from the database. That would've been hilarious if that was someone's prediction, though.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Some news for you guys.



> Marc Gasol is a restricted free agent this offseason and is one of its most coveted commodities.
> 
> But people with knowledge of owner Michael Heisley's thinking believe the Grizzlies will match any offer sheet Gasol signs with another team.
> 
> Memphis would have three days to match under the proposed collective bargaining agreement.





> Many players were reluctant to sign in China after a rule was established that there would be no provision to allow them to opt out if the NBA lockout was resolved.
> 
> Kenyon Martin, Wilson Chandler and J.R. Smith are amongst the players who signed in China and there appears to be no willingness on the part of their teams to release them from their contact, according to sources.





> As per sources close to situation, Andrei Kirilenko will leave CSKA Moscow and try to sign a multi-year deal with the Nets, Jazz, Clippers or Lakers. He has said that his dream has always been to live in L.A.





> It’s likely that the Heat have come to the conclusion that they’re still probably going to have to use the amnesty clause on Mike Miller and release him.
> 
> For months the Heat had believed this was inevitable knowing they badly needed to use their mid-level exception to help out some holes on the roster. This information made it to Miller’s ears, he put his house on the market. This was with the understanding that teams paying the luxury tax, which the Heat will, wouldn’t be permitted to use an entire mid-level exception of $5 million.
> 
> A de facto hard salary cap is probably going to force the Heat to release Mike Miller. Cutting Mike Miller won't be an easy pill to swallow, but here's why the Heat may have little choice.
> 
> The most important item is that any team that uses its $5 million mid-level exception and goes over the luxury tax line cannot exceed the $4 million apron for the entire season. In layman’s terms, it means that if the Heat use the mid-level exception they cannot spend over $74.3 million this season. In effect, this is a hard salary cap even though neither the union or the league sold it that way. Simply, the Heat need to add some free agents and they can’t keep themselves under that threshold with Miller’s $5.4 million on their books.


THERE IS A BASKETBALL GOD!


> From what I'm told, the Celts are happy about the whole sign-and-trade issue for tax teams, because that's the plan with Big Baby Davis. Though Davis declined to specify where beyond the Celtics he might be looking, two league sources confirmed that his camp targeted New Jersey, Orlando, Denver, Atlanta, Detroit and possibly New Orleans.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Memphis has made a couple of mistakes already, handing bigger contracts over to Conley and Gay. However, it's time they do the right thing: they need to pay Gasol. If there is anyone on that team they cannot afford to lose right now, someone that will impact their present and future, it's Marc. I would expect Memphis to match any team's offer sheet.

Regarding those that signed binding contracts overseas, I don't feel sorry for them. They knew better. K-Mart is still going downhill, career-wise, and guys like Wilson Chandler and Aaron Brooks weren't going to get paid big bucks this upcoming season (no matter where they signed), but JR Smith could've gotten a large contract, just because the guy has a lot of potential. If the right team came along, with a disciplinary coach that will beat his ass when he's doing bad, Smith can be a permanent starter and snag what may have been a contract too big for his own good.

Kirilenko to LA would be nice, but the Jazz would have to work with us in a sign-and-trade. AK isn't going to take a massive pay cut, and I don't think the Jazz care enough to help us. Utah would show interest in Kobe, Drew, Gasol, or Odom. None of those are going for JUST Kirilenko. We'd probably show interest in Favors or Millsap, but Utah isn't ignorant...they wouldn't trade AK47 and one of them for just Lamar, and we know the other three Lakers are too valuable for anyone in Utah.

Mike Miller is a waste. Injuries have limited him to being a spot-up shooter, and an inconsistent one at that. I can't see why the Heat wouldn't cut him, forced or not.

Finally, Boston should be happy about the sign-and-trades they can make. If that option was depleted, they would be screwed, and forced to trade Ray Allen and Jermaine O'Neal in order to patch up the holes in their roster.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

what is the sign and trade issue with tax teams?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

IIRC, a part of the new CBA is that teams that are over the luxury tax can't perform sign and trades.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> what is the sign and trade issue with tax teams?


There isn't really an issue now, but there was talk that they would be ineligible to participate in sign and trades.

The original idea was to either have the hard cap, or to do everything to resemble one. Preventing the luxury tax teams from signing and trading players would assist in lowering overall payroll, and also encourage teams to sign and trade future or current stars to teams like the Bucks, who needed them more than the Lakers or Mavericks.

It fell through, though...because a sign-and-trade works in two ways: a team can receive, or can trade. In a way, eliminating all tax teams could penalize the smaller markets that would rather send a player off and receive a disgruntled, max-money star in the process, coming from one of those teams (just an example, there are plenty more). Also, this means the players had less of a chance to make max money in a sign-and-trade, given that not all 30 teams could be eligible.

There were a lot of roadblocks, and the best thing to do (right now) was to stick with the previous CBA's written rules, and instead, alter the MLE's, contract years for Bird and non-Bird rights, add an exception, use exceptions for certain teams with a hard-cap-like penalty, and see how things work themselves out over the next two years.

EDIT: See the post below for a better explanation of what will happen after these first two seasons of the new CBA.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> IIRC, a part of the new CBA is that teams that are over the luxury tax can't perform sign and trades.


According to Ken Berger, that was not true...but I'll have to go back and re-read a few things. Maybe so.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

For the first two seasons, the previous CBA rules will be implemented.

After that, teams that are over the tax threshold by $4 million will not be allowed to ACQUIRE a free agent using a sign-and-trade.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

From what I'm reading, the Rockets are expected to go all out to try to sign Nene.

I never thought of it before, but that's a great signing for the Rockets. Hayes would make a great backup if he comes back, if he doesn't, then I guess they'll sign someone else or keep Thabeet. Either way, I think they could contend for the #8 seed.

But it doesn't matter because Indiana's gonna sign him...I hope.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

^^^Who's the coach for the Rockets?

Broussard on twitter reporting CP3's 1st choice is to sign with Knicks next season but is interested in the Clippers..He also says Clippers 1st option is to do whatever to get Dwight Howard to play alongside Blake..Interesting


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

hmm. gordon and kaman for howard...

if the clippers get serious about landing both CP3 and Howard, Gordon has to go. 

CP3, Griffin, Howard would be something fierce.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

mikey why did you give us such a shitty title? everyone else gets cool/funny titles.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> ^^^Who's the coach for the Rockets?


Kevin McHale.



Mikey Damage said:


> hmm. gordon and kaman for howard...
> 
> if the clippers get serious about landing both CP3 and Howard, Gordon has to go.
> 
> CP3, Griffin, Howard would be something fierce.


That would work. Then, the Clippers could give Mo Williams the amnesty cut, clear room for a CP3 signing in the offseason.

The only confusing part is, the Clippers want DeAndre Jordan to stick around, and the guy is no backup center. Howard plays far too many minutes a night for DeAndre to log any behind him.

I wonder if they'd be willing to deal him for a capable two-guard, if they were sure to get Howard.

They COULD throw Jordan in the mix, sweeten the pot a bit, and ask for Redick with Dwight.

C - Howard
PF - Griffin
SF - Aminu
SG - Redick
PG - Paul

Championship contender, easily.

The only thing that would make this incredible plan fall through, though...is that the Orlando Magic will more than likely try and package Arenas OR Turkoglu (whichever, so they can use the amnesty clause on the other) with Howard, in any trade.

That makes this trade much more difficult to pull off, and while the Clippers could amnesty whoever they get in return, they would still have Mo Williams, and would need to find a team to absorb his contract (possibly for a pick), before offering the max to CP3.

A real brain buster.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> mikey why did you give us such a shitty title? everyone else gets cool/funny titles.


I have no material to work with.

I liked this title. Simple. Less is more, sometimes.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I guess we'll just have to wait until Boozer breaks his toe at home again. :hmm:

Would anyone else laugh/be surprised if the Hawks used their amnesty claus on Joe? The guy is clearly overpaid, and even if he is good, he still doesn't even deserve half that money per year. He also didn't even seem to try last year and truly was horrible.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

They just might. He's not a bad player by any means, but that deal is just absurd. If I was Hawks, I'd strongly consider it. 

Try to find someone else to be that added piece to Horford/Teague. OJ Mayo is available. Maybe they could workout something with the Grizzles.


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Unless the Clippers get a new owner, I'll never believe they are players in the star market.


----------



## 100%Caborn

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I think I literally wet my pants when I heard the season was back up. 

Why does everyone want to play for the Knicks? Is it because they over pay their players? I don't get it. If I were an NBA star, I would hate to play for that organization.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

New York City. Self-proclaimed world's most famous arena. Huge endorsement opportunities. Lots of spotlight, locally and nationally. ESPN favoritism. 

The last one may or may not be real. Depending on who you ask.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Don't worry, in 6 years don't the line the Lakers will have Barnes, Drummond, and Rivers on their team. All three of those players will realize their team is going no where and create a new era for the Lakers. :side:


----------



## Rawlin

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> New York City. Self-proclaimed world's most famous arena. Huge endorsement opportunities. Lots of spotlight, locally and nationally. ESPN favoritism.
> 
> The last one may or may not be real. Depending on who you ask.


all of this, plus with Carmelo and Amare, you'd be like the second most covered team compared to the Heat. you'd also be a top tier Eastern Conference playoff team, although you'd need some sort of defense to go along with it.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

pretty sure the Lakers and Celtics are still the top two covered teams in the NBA. Heat were probably bigger last year, but that will likely die down this year because the first season is over and now we know that Bosh sucks ass so it really is just the big two.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

if the knicks turn into a great team, or a dream team, they'll be the king of the east coast media.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

they would never win a championship, and I mean never, since they weren't be able to guard other teams.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I really hope indy go after David West. A starting five of Collison, George, Granger, West, Hibbert with Stephenson, Hill and Hansbrough coming off the bench is a scary rotation imo


----------



## 100%Caborn

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> New York City. Self-proclaimed world's most famous arena. Huge endorsement opportunities. Lots of spotlight, locally and nationally. ESPN favoritism.
> 
> The last one may or may not be real. Depending on who you ask.


Hmmm, I guess. 

Sigh. What happened to players wanting to win? I never had respect for Amare or Carmelo, but if CP3 joins the Knick-sh.thole, I hate him for life. 

I agree that the Knicks' defense is terrible. It's pathetic.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'd lol if the Knicks got CP3 to join just to shit on the whole competitive balance that this new CBA was suppose to be aiming for.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

*I wouldn't. Competitive balance is a good thing. 



GO HEAT!



*


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Competitive balance...Heat...a good thing? :hmm:

And I can't believe you closed the thread where I was trying to be racist towards white people, you ruin all the racism fun. :side:


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

*lol UDK, your racism had no part in my decision. I don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing for you. 





And at least one person got my joke in this thread.



GO HEAT!*


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Hawks are not gonna amnesty Joe, he just had a disappointing year, if I remember he was out a couple weeks with injuries too. Plus, he's their star player.

From what's being reported, if the Hawks amnesty anyone it'll be Marvin Williams.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

If I'm the Hawks, I'd consider waiving Josh Smith over Joe Johnson...Joe Johnson cannot be "The Guy" and thats the only thing hurting him in Atlanta imo..Smith on the other hand just isn't improving enough for me to believe he'll ever reach his full potential which makes me think Atlanta needs to cut ties with him sooner than later..


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Horford>Joe

And Josh Smith is one of, if not the best, all around defender one on one in the NBA.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Who gives a damn if he ever reaches his fullest potential? He's still a great player. Amnestying Williams or Hinrich would make complete sense.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I doubt Atlanta uses it on anyone aside from Marvin Williams (and they probably won't choose him, either). Johnson and Smith are both good enough to bring the Hawks something in a trade...entirely different from cutting Arenas or Turkoglu, who are both overpaid AND completely out of their primes.

Not every team will use the amnesty clause. Some speculate that maybe just half, or even less, will choose to do so. 

Also, I'm reading that you can't use the amnesty clause on a player you just acquired in a trade, so that makes things much more difficult for teams like the Magic, who could really use that option. Now, it will be tougher to deal Turkoglu, as teams will have to wait until the end of the season to cut him.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



WWF said:


> Who gives a damn if he ever reaches his fullest potential? He's still a great player. Amnestying Williams or Hinrich would make complete sense.


I think Atlanta cares if he ever reaches his potential..and no, he's not a great player


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Hawks probably could've beat the Bulls or at least took them to 7 if Smith wasn't in full ballhog chucker mode during that series. You know its pathetic when the crowd is screaming "NO" everytime you shoot.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Smith is a guy that has tried to take his game too far. The offence should always be going through Johnson and Horford with Smith getting his buckets on the fast break, back doors, garbage tip ins and what not. He's certainly not a guy that should have plays called for him.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> I think Atlanta cares if he ever reaches his potential..and no, he's not a great player


once again, probably the best defender in the NBA. that alone makes him a greatish player in my eyes.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> The Hawks probably could've beat the Bulls or at least took them to 7 if Smith wasn't in full ballhog chucker mode during that series. You know its pathetic when the crowd is screaming "NO" everytime you shoot.


Longest running joke of the playoffs...Josh Smith has the talent/athletic ability to be in the same class as LeBron but he doesn't deliver...He's a 2nd/3rd tier player in the NBA and he shouldn't be...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



> The Celtics have been discussing trading Rajon Rondo for Chris Paul, according to sources. But the Hornets don't appear interested in a two-team deal.
> 
> Danny Ainge has been searching for a third team that would give the Hornets young pieces that would help Dell Demps in his rebuilding plan.
> 
> It is also unclear whether Paul would agree to an extension, something Ainge would need to execute a trade.


SHIT. JUST. GOT. REAL.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I hope its true and the trade doesnt go through and Rondo leaves Boston because of it. You should appreciate your stars.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

That's as likely as Dwight going to the Lakers for Bynum and a 1st.



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I hope its true and the trade doesnt go through and Rondo leaves Boston because of it. You should appreciate your stars.


I hope it happens, Paul leaves after the season and signs with New York.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

how about two firsts? :side:


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> SHIT. JUST. GOT. REAL.


Chris Palmer sums my opinion up: 



> The Celtics scenario makes little to no sense for Chris Paul. The C's are on the brink of a total rebuild


CP3 is not going to Boston unless it's a guarantee another star (or 2) is landing in Beantown...


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> how about two firsts? :side:


Considering with Dwight there, those would essentially be worthless picks in the 30's...No.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Oh please UDK. Danny has made it clear time and time again that nobody on the team is protected and if there is a good deal on the table that he feels will benefit the team, he will trade them. There's a reason no one on the team has a no-trade clause.

In the 2009-10 season, he was shopping Ray Allen, did he bolt in the 2010 offseason? It's not the first time he's shopped Rondo.

And also if you read the article, it basically says that if Paul doesn't agree to an extension than Danny won't do the deal. Kind of like Carmelo to the Nets.

@HeatWave: Well Dwight's coming in 2012. :side:


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

But the difference is, he could go to the Knicks and be in contention for AT LEAST 5 years, or Boston and be in contention for 1 or 2.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

He has a better chance of winning a title in Boston in those 2 years than in New York in those 5.

We do something on the court that they don't, if you know what I mean. :side:


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

3 dead and gone former superstars chucking?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I was referring to playing defense, something the Knicks know nothing about and will never win a championship as long as D'Antoni is the coach because of.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

loldefense


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

they should all just come to Lakers, it would make everything better.

I would never want to play for the Celtics then Notorious, if I knew I had a chance to be traded to a shit team while I was still a good talent I'd rather avoid that team altogether.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Don't forget, the NBA owns the Hornets, so if a trade does go down Stern will have just as much input as to where CP3 goes...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> they should all just come to Lakers, it would make everything better.
> 
> I would never want to play for the Celtics then Notorious, if I knew I had a chance to be traded to a shit team while I was still a good talent I'd rather avoid that team altogether.


Ok so you're telling me we're the only team that thinks this way?

That's with any team. If there is a deal on the table that the GM feels will benefit the team, he's gonna accept it. As far as I know, there's only one player in the league with a no trade clause and that's Kobe Bean Bryant.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

someone else does too, im pretty sure, forgot who it is though.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The other guy is Dirk.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Dirk is the other I think..Probably wrong though


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

In other news, the NBA is adding 2 more games to the Christmas Day schedule.

There will be one on TNT, and two on ESPN and ABC.

I can't wait to see TNT with Charles, Shaq, Jet, & Ernie. I know it's gonna be so entertaining.

Also, Besiktas aka Deron William's Turkish team has retired his number as a result of his departure because the lockout is ending. Watched the video on YT, and I really wish American fans could be as passionate as the ones from overseas.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Chris Broussard: Boston offered Rondo & Jeff Green to OKC for Westbrook & KPerkins after last season's playoffs. OKC was not interested, sources say.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

lolol


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

WHAT THE FUCK??

:lmao at trying to get Perkins back after we traded him. Danny you've gotta be smarter than that.

I would never want Westbrook on the Celtics. Never. Even if Shaun Livingston was our starter.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

^^^Did you see the excerpts from Shaq's book about how the vets viewed Rondo?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Westbrook>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Rondo, way more upside too.

What did Shaq say?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Westbrook>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Rondo, way more upside too.
> 
> What did Shaq say?


Basically how Rondo's play gained vets respect but at the same time, we're very annoyed by him.They loved when Rivers got on him..Him & Rivers got into it alot because Rondo is very stubborn


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Josh Smith is one of the most overrated on-ball defenders in the NBA. His allowed PER, and his allowed eFG%, are both higher than they should be for an elite defensive player...and while he's a decent help defender, that doesn't make up for him losing his man often, and not being able to recover. His defensive IQ isn't as high as someone like Rondo's, or Howard's, and it has showed many times, even aside from the numbers telling just half of the story.

If you want to see the best perimeter defender, look at Luol Deng. Compare his numbers to Smith's.

Allowed PER: Smith 17.2, Deng 11.3
Allowed eFG%: Smith .535, Deng .445

Compare that to Kobe's 11.8/.464, LeBron's 11.9/.452, and Howard's INCREDIBLE 11.8/.450 (yes, that's a center), and Smith pales in comparison.

Smith isn't even the best defender on the Hawks. That title goes to their anchor, Horford.


----------



## Rawlin

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Iguodala is a better on-ball defender too. Iggy would be one of my first choices for a perimeter defender. dude has one of the lowest PPGs allowed against LeBron, which speaks volumes. 

Westbrook > Rondo, don't even know why this would be an issue. Westbrook has the upside to be the best point guard in the league not named Derrick Rose.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Tbf, Westbrook and Rose's game is very similar. They like to drive to the hoop, they both draw fouls, and their shooting is improving. Westbrook just fucks up a lot more on his drives which ends up as turnovers or a forced layup.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

aww yeah rajon rondo to indy baby
http://basketball.realgm.com/wiretap/216862/Pacers_Exploring_Trade_For_Rondo


----------



## Rawlin

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Tbf, Westbrook and Rose's game is very similar. They like to drive to the hoop, they both draw fouls, and their shooting is improving. Westbrook just fucks up a lot more on his drives which ends up as turnovers or a forced layup.


for sure. westbrook and rose have a lot of similarities, and if they hit their possible peaks, they'll be damn near unstoppable. Rose is a smarter player at least for now, Westbrook is more stubborn. but Rose has always been more humble than most, and Westbrook is still young and has a lot of time to let his game develop. hopefully he handles it in a good way, so we don't end up with stephon marbury v.2.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Marc Stein is reporting Nets are prepping an offer for Dwight Howard..It's basically Lopez & two 1st round picks for Howard & Turkoglu..Nets willing to take on Hedo's contract may soften Magic up to the trade imo..Still be shocked if they deal him in December

@ Real Deal I think some may tend to associate his highlight blocks as making him a top notch defender


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Chris Broussard: Let all the CP3-to-Boston chatter cease. CP wont sign long-term ext with Celtics, according to source close to situation


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Lopez for Howard is worse than Bynum for Howard, I guess the picks would be better, but not by much. Lopez might be the only 7 footer that cant rebound.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

If I'm Orlando, I'd take the Nets deal..Lopez might of had a down season last year, but I like him over the long haul..


----------



## Xist2inspire

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I don't understand all this Rajon Rondo trade nonsense. No matter what the Celts get in return, it's still the same situation for them: An old team with little future upside and few young talents to build around.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Do people know that Lopez had a Calcium Deposit in his arm last year? Try playing with that, im sure he can improve his rebound to at-least 8 which is not as bad. Also Bynum is injury prone while Lopez has never missed a game, though when Bynum is healthy he can be a beast on many aspects. But can you count on him being healthy all the time?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> Marc Stein is reporting Nets are prepping an offer for Dwight Howard..It's basically Lopez & two 1st round picks for Howard & Turkoglu..Nets willing to take on Hedo's contract may soften Magic up to the trade imo..Still be shocked if they deal him in December
> 
> @ Real Deal I think some may tend to associate his highlight blocks as making him a top notch defender


Turk isn't even relevant in any of this. Any team that trades for Dwight will have to take on Turk, anyway.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Thunder are reportedly gonna buy out Nate Robinson.

Calling it. Nate will become the Heats starting PG. *end sarcasm*

And :lmao at Rondo to Indiana. Also, lol at Westbrook being better than Rondo. Besides score, what can he do better than Rondo?


----------



## Rawlin

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

he actually forces someone to guard him, which is nice. how sad it must be being a point guard in the NBA and your defender is at the foul line while you're at the three point line.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

So? You could say the same thing about Goran Dragic but that doesn't make him better.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Real Deal said:


> Josh Smith is one of the most overrated on-ball defenders in the NBA. His allowed PER, and his allowed eFG%, are both higher than they should be for an elite defensive player...and while he's a decent help defender, that doesn't make up for him losing his man often, and not being able to recover. His defensive IQ isn't as high as someone like Rondo's, or Howard's, and it has showed many times, even aside from the numbers telling just half of the story.
> 
> If you want to see the best perimeter defender, look at Luol Deng. Compare his numbers to Smith's.
> 
> Allowed PER: Smith 17.2, Deng 11.3
> Allowed eFG%: Smith .535, Deng .445
> 
> Compare that to Kobe's 11.8/.464, LeBron's 11.9/.452, and Howard's INCREDIBLE 11.8/.450 (yes, that's a center), and Smith pales in comparison.
> 
> Smith isn't even the best defender on the Hawks. That title goes to their anchor, Horford.


Deng is tremendous defensively.

Plus, he's the guy who gets the other team's best perimeter player. Like your LBJ, Durant, Melo, Johnson, Granger, etc.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



WWF said:


> Turk isn't even relevant in any of this. Any team that trades for Dwight will have to take on Turk, anyway.


Well, not exactly..Depends who Orlando uses its amnesty on & the team with the best trade pieces


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

In case you guys didn't know, the preseason will be from December 17-24. Each team will play two games against the same opponent, one home and one away. Their opponent will be the team closest in location. So my prediction for the schedule is:

76ers/Wizards
Blazers/Nuggets
Bobcats/Hawks
Bucks/T'Wolves
Bulls/Pacers
Clippers/Lakers
Grizzlies/Hornets
Heat/Magic
Jazz/Suns
Kings/Warriors
Knicks/Nets
Mavericks/Thunder
Rockets/Spurs

The last 4 Cavaliers, Celtics, Pistons, Raptors. I'm guessing it would be Cavaliers/Pistons & Celtics/Raptors?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

So basically most franchises will have about 1 week to form a team before pre-season starts...NBA will be a train wreck for the first few months


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

^ Yep. Teams will have 8 days to form a team before the preseason starts, some teams will have more than 8 because not every team will play on the 17th. Also sucks that training camp opens the same day free agency starts. It will be a clusterfuck.

I was only 11 years old during the first reduced season and I wasn't that into the NBA but from people who were watching back then, they said the quality of games was so horrible.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

yes because some players will have to play themselves in shape, new coaches have little time to implement their style/playbook, and new players will cause a lack of chemistry and cohesion....Injuries, turnovers, and overall sloppy play will come from this..If NBA wasnt so concerned with having games on Christmas day to rake in money, they should just have December as preseason and start the regular season in January


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I don't buy into this, too much. 

I'm sure players (the smart ones, at least) have been holding offseason workouts with and without their teammates all through the lockout. As long as a team keeps its core together, and doesn't have huge roster turnover...the play should be adequate. 

Players can report to the team's practice center tomorrow to begin workouts. So, it's not like they have to wait until December 9th to practice.

I imagine by the 2nd/3rd week of January, the NBA product will be normal.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The only teams I remember reading having workouts have been the Grizzlies, Pacers, & Spurs. I think the Knicks & Celtics might've had some too.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'm sure not everything has been reported.

As long as the team has it's core together, it'll be fine. Looking at the Bulls...I doubt that Rose/Deng/Noah/Boozer forgot how to play with each other.

Rose and Noah have been working out all offseason. Rose has been working on his post-game. Heard it looks good. 8*D


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Speaking of post game, I wonder if LeBron has worked on his. If it's anything like it was in that Philly vs. Team Carmelo exhibition, then :lmao


----------



## Xile44

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Don't have the link,(Gonna look for it) but I have read somewhere, Billy King (Manager of the Nets), may be looking to sign Tyson Chandler to a Max Deal, to throw Tyson in the Howard Trade proposal.
Thoughts?

Not sure if this makes sense though for Orlando, If Nets plan on including Tyson in a deal with Lopez


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao at Tyson Chandler getting a max contract.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> The Thunder are reportedly gonna buy out Nate Robinson.
> 
> Calling it. Nate will become the Heats starting PG. *end sarcasm*
> 
> And :lmao at Rondo to Indiana. Also, lol at Westbrook being better than Rondo. Besides score, what can he do better than Rondo?


They're around the same defensively, yes I do think Westbrook is a great guard on defense, and like Rawlin said, actually provides offense.

What the fuck will Rondo do when he has no more HOF level players to pass to?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

What the fuck will Westbrook do when he doesn't have Durant to bail him out when he's chucking 40 shots a game?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao, please tell me you're not serious. Westbrook is still improving, obviously has a poor shot selection, but he can still is impressive for a 22 year old that will only get far better as he gets older. So much upside for him, and the Thunder as a whole, that its scary.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I know this a couple posts back but they are not the same defensively. There's a reason Rondo has been the runner up for DPOY the last 2 seasons.

Rondo improves every year too FYI.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Ya, I realize Rondo is better, I was just too lazy to say that Westbrook holds his own on defense and is quite good, unlike Rondo with his offense.

Rondo still can't shoot, that is one of the biggest improvements he needs.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao at Rondo being horrible on offense. Shooting isn't the only part of offense, he's one of the most skilled passers in the league, has great court vision, can attack the rim, has good handles, etc.. You can say he can't shoot all day, but to say that he sucks on offense is laughable. Westbrook's jumper isn't all that either. Poor man's Derrick Rose if you ask me.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Westbrook jumper>>>>>way over Rondo, and he actually hit it consistently at times when he gets hot.

Offense is all about scoring at the end of the day and Rondo has the most difficulties scoring. Being able to dribble is fine and so is being able to finish at the rim, but teams can back off of him so much that it makes him hard to even do that. His "great passing" and court vision will only be determined when the three HOFers leave because its not too hard to pass to Allen, who can score at will from the three, KG, that he beats his opponents with ease, and Pierce who can also take the jumper after getting passed to. Nash could probably get 20+ assists on that team, no joke, because teams would actually have to defend him.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Everyone consistently hits their jumper when they're hot, even Rondo so that argument has no merit. And just because Westbrook has a better jumper than Rondo doesn't make it good.

Yeah it would be nice having Nash on the Celtics racking up 20 assists a game, and then not playing a lick of defense. And then we wonder why he has no ring.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao you guys would have won just as many championships you have now with him, celtics D has a lot to do with help defense and making sure no one has an open shot, the Celts would have been able to cover his weakness.

And who did you play that has a great PG that would actually cause the Celtics to lose? The Heat? The Magic? The Lakers? Yeah, that great PG defense really helped you out with those teams.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Umm, if we would had Steve Nash our record wouldn't have been the same so there's no guarantee we wouldn't even played Miami in the playoffs. Also during our regular season games against Miami, Rondo was able to switch over and guard Wade & LeBron, let's see Nash do that.

And that PG would be Derrick fucking Rose. If Rondo has trouble guarding him, what makes you think Steve Nash could? Rose would eat him alive.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

So Rose would eat you alive no matter what, he won't drop 60 on you though and your whole offense would become 2x more efficient with PG that can actually shoot from anywhere, set others up by driving in, and has the best court vision in basketball.

Once again, I'll give Rondo is fair share of credit once the big three leaves and he still continue to succeed at what he does, until then he was just the guy that passed to great players and played great defense in a great team defense.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Rose averages a little over 20 PPG shooting 45% from the field when going against Rondo. Against Nash he averages over 25 PPG on 54% shooting. Big difference.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

5 point difference it looks like with a higher FG percentage but still only a 5 point difference. Suns as a whole are a bad defensive team, if Nash went to the Celtics they would cover up his defensive flaws like I said before. He would add a lot more than 5 points to their offense, you can be damn sure about that.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

It'll be much harder to cover up Nash's defensive flaws than it is Rondo's.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

that's not true at all. Rondo has no offense, remove the big three and those flaws are going to become so exposed that the Celtics would be fun to laugh at again. Hell, they were exposed by the Lakers when they were played them in the 2010 finals, Rondo literally did nothing on offense other than pass so Kobe just played help defense the whole time. He was always at the free throw line and Rondo didn't dare to try a jumper and it was just hilarious to watch.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Once again, shooting ≠ offense. If that's the case almost every center to ever play in the NBA had horrible offense.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'll just wait until one or two years, when the both of us are still in this thread, and we'll see who ended up right.

And comparing a PG and C? really? PGs are suppose to be able to score, or at least allow their teammates to get open by making the other team commit to them, Rondo does none of the above and waits for Pierce or Allen to get themselves open.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Well you're the guy saying that if you can't shoot you're horrible at offense. And for the record Paul & Ray don't get themselves open, they have the greatest fucking screen setter in the NBA for that.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'm saying his offense will be exposed once the big three leaves, he already can't shoot and then he won't be able to set up his teammates. You're saying he is good at offense because he racks up assists, I'm saying he isn't the one setting them up, like you said its KG, and it isn't extremely hard to pass to someone wide open. But this won't ever get us anywhere, any argument involving Lakers or Celtics won't since we're both very stubborn and won't stop defending our team.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'm not saying he's good on offense because he can rack up assists, I'm saying you can't call him bad on offense just because he doesn't have a consistent jumper.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Difference between Rondo being a all-star and a superstar is his jumper...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Now that I agree with.


----------



## Xist2inspire

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The thing about Rondo, and I'm sure it'll continue to show even after the big three's departure, is that he's a slasher/passer on offense who does all the little intangibles on both offense and defense that really help out a team. He's an Upgraded JJ Barea/Early Years D-Wade combo. Asking him to be the de facto leader and go-to guy of a team is a bit much (he lacks the shooting for that), but he is a solid floor general. 

Trading Rondo, even for a (allegedly) better player, will be a mistake on other other levels besides the court. Yes, Rondo has his limitations, but he's still controlled the point for two Finals (and one Championship) teams. After trading away Perkins, it'd be wise for Celts management to avoid pissing off the fanbase again. You don't just trade away a key cog in a finals squad without a guarantee that you'll get something vastly better in return.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Grizzlies & Warriors are discussing a trade centered around a Monta Ellis/Rudy Gay swap.

Memphis, fpalm. You just had the best season in franchise history and you're fucking up. If it ain't broke don't fix it. This will be even more tragic for them if Battier doesn't return.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Memphis believes that after making their run without him that makes him now a tradable asset...Ellis is someone I would trade for If Im a team who is a additional backcourt scoring threat away from doing major damage in the playoffs..At the moment I can't think of a team in that position but there are some out there that need to make an offer for Ellis


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

If the Grizzles believe that then they're stupid. They made a run to the second round, with Rudy who knows how far they could have gone. Rudy was/is their best player in my opinion, ZBo is obviously close, but Rudy was doing some great things before the injury.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Well according to the article one of the main reasons they're shopping him is financial wise. If the Grizz resign Gasol & Battier, I don't think it will be as bad. But I have a bad feeling that Battier doesn't return. However, if they were able to go to the 2nd round with Sam Young as the starting SF, Lord knows how far they could've gone with Rudy playing.

If anything, I thought there was gonna be a Ellis/Iguodala swap.


----------



## Schmidty94

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

If its a financial problem, why would they want Ellis of all players?? That's like saying your broke and hiring a pornstar to wash your car. Just doesnt make sense.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Battier is gone..He's not going back to Memphis


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Greg Oden injured again


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Memphis shaking hands on an Ellis/Gay swap would be for financial reasons only. Probably a good reason, also...because Monta has three years, $33 million left on his contract. Rudy Gay? Four years, $68-69 million, which is ridiculous.

Gay, Conley and Allen (Tony) are really the only three they have locked up past this season. I believe Allen has two years left. They gave Conley far too many years.

If the Grizzlies want to keep Gasol and Randolph, and be near or below the cap, they need to deal Gay.

It's a bit puzzling, though...because Tony Allen is a capable starting two-guard, and above all, one of the best defensive SG's in the NBA. Conley is the permanent starter at the point, unless they trade him (they didn't sign him to sit the bench). Ellis can't play the three, and Allen is far too undersized as well.

Iguodala makes sense, but he's going to be making around $28 million these next two seasons, player option (that he'll most definitely take) for $16 million in the third season. I'm not exactly sure what Memphis is shooting for right now, but it feels like they're trying to steer away from that big tax penalty in three years, hoping that Zach will go two years and, with Gay gone, Gasol takes his check to the bank.

Interesting trade rumor, but if it goes down, it's a move to dodge the luxury tax penalty and to offer Gasol his deal.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Hypnotiq said:


> Greg Oden injured again


:lmao you can't be serious. link/source?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

LOLODENSAMBOWIE


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

LOLODENSAMBOWIEOVERDURANTJORDANLOL


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

How did he injure himself again? I wasn't aware he could play these first few games to begin with. He was supposed to be out until January or February of 2012.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Rondo is pretty average if you ask me. You can win with him, you can win without him.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Statistically, Rondo is a better defender than Westbrook, but a fraction of that has to do with Garnett anchoring the defense. When the Celtics lost Thibodeau to the Bulls, Rivers did what he could to keep the defensive system into place, but losing Perkins didn't help at all. Jermaine has lost a step (maybe two) on that end of the court, and while Shaq took up space, teams were eating him up on the pick and roll, and that has been his biggest weakness for years (aside from free throw shooting, expected from many big men)...so, really, you have to credit Rondo as much as you do KG.

If we're looking at things from an offensive standpoint, Westbrook is slightly better, but I'm not going to give him too much of a push here because Rondo makes far better decisions. Russ will take terrible shots, make bad decisions on the break, miss layups only because he's trying too hard to draw contact, and pass up an open Durant (who could be on fire at the time, it never matters). Rondo is more of a facilitating guard, one that uses penetration to collapse a defense...and I get it, he has Garnett, Pierce and Allen to dish the ball to. If you stop looking at their names, pay attention to how open they get from Rondo's playmaking abilities.

Rajon Rondo is a better overall player than Westbrook. However, Westbrook can probably do more by himself, mainly because he's a scoring PG.

If I want a championship-caliber PG to run my offense and defer, I'm taking Rondo.

If I want a championship-caliber scoring combo guard that can bring the ball up and score, I'll take Westbrook.

It's really all about the road you've paved for your team, in regards to the offensive and defensive strategies. A fast-breaking Knicks team could definitely use a Russell Westbrook. A half-court, veteran Lakers squad could use Rondo.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Rondo doesn't get them open and neither does him driving in since the defender is already backing way off of him meaning no one really needs to bring help. Rondo's passing is great, but he is still a liability on offense, and Westbrook's decision making will improve as he gets older and more intelligent on the court. Rondo is 25 or 26 and still can't shoot, you learn how to shoot when you're 7 years old, come on now.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yeah, Westbrook > Rondo. I respect your analysis and opinion but we will agree to disagree here. Rondo reminds me a lot of the NBA's version of Tim Tebow. Don't know if that's a fair analogy but I see a lot of similarities in strengths and deficiencies.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Rondo doesn't get them open and neither does him driving in since the defender is already backing way off of him meaning no one really needs to bring help.


So you would've been okay if Fisher defended Rondo in 2010? Rondo gets to the rim if the opposing defender isn't that talented on that end of the court, which is why Rambis elected Kobe (well, Kobe basically raised his own hand in the process).

Boston covers the perimeter, the low post, and the high post/elbow on the offensive end, and their spacing (and the amount of screens they use, regardless of who is setting them) gives Rondo the green light to drive to the rim.

If Rondo wasn't that effective, LeBron and Kobe would not be defending him...but they do, because while big names help get you rings, a facilitated offense creates easy buckets for those big names.



> Rondo's passing is great, but he is still a liability on offense, and Westbrook's decision making will improve as he gets older and more intelligent on the court.


What proof do you have of that? You can name a few players who have "contained" their bad decision-making throughout their careers. I won't name them...I'm sure many can. Westbrook is on the fence. He's a "backup all-star" point guard that can boost his game to starting all-star. Because of that, he's making terrible decisions.

I got to watch the Thunder for all 82 games last season (they are always on my TV, since I'm basically on the border of Oklahoma), and he never did give me any indication he'll change. In fact, as the season progressed, and as the Thunder found themselves on the losing end in the playoffs, he was only getting worse, in that regard...to the point where local TV sports analysts (and ESPN analysts, no coincidence) were asking if he should be dealt.



> Rondo is 25 or 26 and still can't shoot, you learn how to shoot when you're 7 years old, come on now.


Rondo has big hands, just as Shaq does. I believe his hands are bigger than any other PG's in the NBA, and larger than MJ's (which was rumored to be MJ's problem on his range for so many years).

Doesn't matter if he can or can't shoot the ball, as long as his efficiency is up...and it is, higher than many PG's. He takes less than one three-point attempt a game. He gets to the rim and takes smart shots.

Point guards can be successful in the league without being able to shoot. Allen Iverson basically did it all by himself on the offensive end in 2001. That season, he shot just 42% and turned the ball over as much as Rondo, but I didn't hear anyone talking about how much of a liability he was on offense, despite all of that AND throwing less assists.

Big numbers are overrated. Rondo has proven he can get it done, that he can know his role and win a ring facilitating an offense and defending some of the best backcourt players in the league. Westbrook hasn't done it yet, and because of that, I'm not going to quickly assume he can.

Just an FYI - last season, Westbrook averaged more turnovers, and shot 44% with nearly 18 FGA/G, which was far more "liability-worthy" than an injured Rajon Rondo, who was still shooting 47% and attempting 10-11 FGA/G (50+ percent when he's healthy).


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The most important thing? Westbrook should not be shooting just 44% (which is actually his career best) with Durant attracting so much defensive attention as arguably the best offensive player in the NBA. No way. This is the same thing we were wondering about Fisher and Blake, and even Ron, who all have low shooting percentages, despite being open far too many times.

Even worse, not only is Westbrook missing open shots, but he's also one of the best slashing guards in the NBA...until he's trying to finish, which also lowers his percentage.

I can't sit here and praise a guy who is doing that. Maybe for other parts of his game, but I can't ignore what all Rondo does on the court for his veteran teammates, all three being out of their primes.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Real Deal said:


> So you would've been okay if Fisher defended Rondo in 2010? Rondo gets to the rim if the opposing defender isn't that talented on that end of the court, which is why Rambis elected Kobe (well, Kobe basically raised his own hand in the process).
> 
> Boston covers the perimeter, the low post, and the high post/elbow on the offensive end, and their spacing (and the amount of screens they use, regardless of who is setting them) gives Rondo the green light to drive to the rim.
> 
> If Rondo wasn't that effective, LeBron and Kobe would not be defending him...but they do, because while big names help get you rings, a facilitated offense creates easy buckets for those big names.
> 
> 
> What proof do you have of that? You can name a few players who have "contained" their bad decision-making throughout their careers. I won't name them...I'm sure many can. Westbrook is on the fence. He's a "backup all-star" point guard that can boost his game to starting all-star. Because of that, he's making terrible decisions.
> 
> I got to watch the Thunder for all 82 games last season (they are always on my TV, since I'm basically on the border of Oklahoma), and he never did give me any indication he'll change. In fact, as the season progressed, and as the Thunder found themselves on the losing end in the playoffs, he was only getting worse, in that regard...to the point where local TV sports analysts (and ESPN analysts, no coincidence) were asking if he should be dealt.
> 
> 
> Rondo has big hands, just as Shaq does. I believe his hands are bigger than any other PG's in the NBA, and larger than MJ's (which was rumored to be MJ's problem on his range for so many years).
> 
> Doesn't matter if he can or can't shoot the ball, as long as his efficiency is up...and it is, higher than many PG's. He takes less than one three-point attempt a game. He gets to the rim and takes smart shots.
> 
> Point guards can be successful in the league without being able to shoot. Allen Iverson basically did it all by himself on the offensive end in 2001. That season, he shot just 42% and turned the ball over as much as Rondo, but I didn't hear anyone talking about how much of a liability he was on offense, despite all of that AND throwing less assists.
> 
> Big numbers are overrated. Rondo has proven he can get it done, that he can know his role and win a ring facilitating an offense and defending some of the best backcourt players in the league. Westbrook hasn't done it yet, and because of that, I'm not going to quickly assume he can.
> 
> Just an FYI - last season, Westbrook averaged more turnovers, and shot 44% with nearly 18 FGA/G, which was far more "liability-worthy" than an injured Rajon Rondo, who was still shooting 47% and attempting 10-11 FGA/G (50+ percent when he's healthy).


I would hardly call what Kobe did guarding. He was providing help D because Rondo was a liability and sagged off him every time down the court daring him to beat him or take a jumper, which rarely happened.

Rondo may be a good slasher, but he is also a good guy to guard when you want to provide help defense, like I said before, guarding him allows Lebron and Kobe close in on the open shooters that Boston gets with screens, not because they view him as a huge threat that needs the best opposing defender on him.


Kobe use to make atrocious decisions on the court, wouldn't like to pass and ballhogged like crazy, even with his immense talent that was bad, he eventually learned how to run in the triangle offense and was better off because of it. Of course he was a great finisher when he was young, still not the best shooter like Westbrook isn't now, but he improved his game all around. Obviously I don't expect Westbrook to do that because Kobe has the best work ethic ever seen, but I do believe if he watches enough tape, he learn from his mistakes and improve on them.

I never understood the big hand excuse, why would that screw up your shot? I understand its harder to get in a certain hand formation for your shot, but you gotta love how to develop your shot in high school, if you don't practice enough then you won't be able to make baskets that should be made in the NBA. 

He averaged like 10 PPG, like I said before, he will be defended a lot better and exposed once he no longer has those other great offensive players on the court with him.

Westbrook is 22 on one of the youngest teams in the league, he's been in the league 3 years, you gotta give him more of a chance to prove himself and I do think he and the Thunder will win multiple rings if Westbrook and Durant can form a great chemistry together.

Stats don't tell the whole story here though, Westbrook is the second option and is depended on to score. He is the second biggest threat on the court and teams are aware that he must be defended well and to force him into those mistakes. Once again, he is young, I can see him developing into a Rose like player as he gets older, his decision making might never change but if he improves as a player and finishing on his drives then that won't really matter since he knows how to get to the rim at will. Rondo is the fourth option, maybe even fifth, teams aren't looking to stop him and his 10 PPG are hardly anything to marvel at even if he is shooting 50%.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I would hardly call what Kobe did guarding. He was providing help D because Rondo was a liability and sagged off him every time down the court daring him to beat him or take a jumper, which rarely happened.
> 
> Rondo may be a good slasher, but he is also a good guy to guard when you want to provide help defense, like I said before, guarding him allows Lebron and Kobe close in on the open shooters that Boston gets with screens, not because they view him as a huge threat that needs the best opposing defender on him.


You took the bait. Guess who else Kobe defended, the same exact way? Russell Westbrook.

In fact, it was Games 5 and 6 in the first round of the playoffs, when Fisher was getting annihilated. If you don't want to check Westbrook's shooting percentages, I'll just tell you: both were under 40%, after dominating the first four games.

It wasn't for Kobe to roam and help on the defensive end, it was because he has a high defensive IQ and knows how to play angles almost as good as Shane Battier (who is the best in the league at using help to his advantage, hands down). Kobe has been a roaming defender for years...nothing would've changed, but trying to help Fisher, he was getting there too late (or not at all). He defended Rondo the same way he did Russ.




> Kobe use to make atrocious decisions on the court, wouldn't like to pass and ballhogged like crazy, even with his immense talent that was bad, he eventually learned how to run in the triangle offense and was better off because of it. Of course he was a great finisher when he was young, still not the best shooter like Westbrook isn't now, but he improved his game all around. Obviously I don't expect Westbrook to do that because Kobe has the best work ethic ever seen, but I do believe if he watches enough tape, he learn from his mistakes and improve on them.


The triangle offense was put into play in 1999-00, when Kobe was running it alone and didn't need to learn it, and it was also the Lakers' first championship season. Bryant was making plays in his third season, while Del Harris was still coaching the team.

In fact, Kobe was a very good playmaker back in Philly, which is why he was wanted so badly at Duke...a guy that set the state record in scoring, yet could get his teammates involved.

Kobe's ballhogging was after the third championship, three years after he was running the triangle offense. It was said to be the main reason why they lost in pursuit of their fourth ring, Kobe and Shaq both wanting the spotlight.



> I never understood the big hand excuse, why would that screw up your shot? I understand its harder to get in a certain hand formation for your shot, but you gotta love how to develop your shot in high school, if you don't practice enough then you won't be able to make baskets that should be made in the NBA.


Timing. The longer distance it takes a ball to roll off your fingers, the more it has to alter your shot.

Yes, it's that short of time, that short of distance. Shoot a basketball into a rim, free throw. Then, try it with a volleyball. Finally, try it with a softball. 

The bigger your hands are, the smaller the ball is (relating to your hands), and the harder it is to shoot up to a certain point.



> He averaged like 10 PPG, like I said before, he will be defended a lot better and exposed once he no longer has those other great offensive players on the court with him.


He averaged 14 PPG on 51% FG just two years ago. He took the exact same amount of shots per game as Garnett (11.2) and exactly one shot less than Pierce (12.2) and Allen (12.2) that season.

He was a threat on the court that year, just as much as the others...the difference was, he also had the ball in his hands more than any other Celtic.

This stuff we're saying about Rondo...does it apply to Kobe? Doesn't Bryant have Gasol, Drew, and Odom? Or, maybe Drew isn't one of the best centers in the NBA yet?

*You know, they said this same stuff about this other PG I know, named Jason Kidd...yes, the guy that could never shoot. He facilitated the Mavericks to an NBA championship, and because of what Jason Kidd has done on the court, he is arguably a top five PG of all-time, in overall play.

Actually, Kidd is arguably the greatest defender at that position not named Gary Payton, one of the best passers in the NBA, a triple-threat who can also rebound and use his size on opponents, but was highly criticized for his inability to shoot.

Sounds a lot like this Rondo guy, the one that can't shoot, but does everything else well on the floor.*



> Westbrook is 22 on one of the youngest teams in the league, he's been in the league 3 years, you gotta give him more of a chance to prove himself and I do think he and the Thunder will win multiple rings if Westbrook and Durant can form a great chemistry together.
> 
> Stats don't tell the whole story here though, Westbrook is the second option and is depended on to score. He is the second biggest threat on the court and teams are aware that he must be defended well and to force him into those mistakes. Once again, he is young, I can see him developing into a Rose like player as he gets older, his decision making might never change but if he improves as a player and finishing on his drives then that won't really matter since he knows how to get to the rim at will. Rondo is the fourth option, maybe even fifth, teams aren't looking to stop him and his 10 PPG are hardly anything to marvel at even if he is shooting 50%.


Well, I gave you Rondo's shot attempts just two seasons ago, so I'm not so sure he's the fifth option. Ray has been a catch-and-shoot for Boston the entire time. Pierce and Garnett are first and second. Rondo and Ray, probably third and fourth, when everyone is healthy.

If Rondo is a third option behind two veterans that are out of their primes, and Westbrook is a second option (his choice) behind arguably the best scorer in the NBA...well, I'm not seeing much of a difference in the way you defend the two, as one creates for everyone else on the court, and the other is simply a slasher who likes to chuck.

Easy answer, if you ask which one I want to defend. I'll defend Mr. Reckless, the one that doesn't crash the boards as much, the one that will more than likely put up a shot attempt out of his range, the one that gets too frustrated and turns the ball over.

Until he changes, Westbrook is just not a better overall player. What he could do, and what he will do, remains to be seen...and I'll take a prime J-Kidd over a prime Derrick Rose any day of the week.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Good debate, tbh.

I really don't have much to add. Like, at all. It'd really depend on the team I'd have with regards to wanting Rondo or Westbrook.

But I will I am very happy to have Derrick Martell Rose.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I would hardly call it a debate, I just got annihilated. I sort of concede, I have no doubt in my mind in a couple of years that Westbrook will be the better player, but as of right now I guess you've convinced me.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I would hardly call it a debate, I just got annihilated. I sort of concede, I have no doubt in my mind in a couple of years that Westbrook will be the better player, but as of right now I guess you've convinced me.


I come with a lot of ammo, that's all. :gun:

On a serious note, of course, it's all a matter of statistics and observation, as I pointed out in one of my first posts in the topic. I mean, you and I can't phone Westbrook and Rondo and ask them to play each other, one-on-one, and that's why I enjoy all debates. It's fun to speculate.

I can argue for Westbrook having more potential, actually. I just don't know if he'll tap into that or not, but the one thing you'll find out about me is that I'm not so quick to make an assumption like that.

Sometimes, over at my place, I'll argue a side just to get discussion going. I can argue that Kobe is the best player in the NBA, and I can turn around and give arguments that he's the third or fourth, maybe fifth if I really need discussion. More than likely, I won't do that here...but it's always fun, because while I like to sway opinions and try to make sense of everything I believe in, I also learn from other people as well, and I gain knowledge just by looking up statistics, history, etc. 

I registered here for the wrestling talk, but I mean...it's very difficult to steer away from the NBA and college basketball scene. I've played, coached, and watched it all my life...write articles, cover events, run a site for it...so I dive into these debates like a kamikaze, no matter the team or player being discussed, haha.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Heat, Bulls, Lakers, Mavericks, Blazers, Hornets, Suns and Nets have all contacted Jamal Crawford.

Leaving the money aside for a bit (because Crawford can be acquired through sign-and-trade), Crawford could be fool's gold to the Bulls. While I like Chicago getting a guy that can rain buckets, it makes me wonder if his offensive production will make up for the defensive liabilities he'll be dealing them. When the dust clears, Chicago could be going nose-to-nose with the Heat, and Crawford is the last guy you want to put on Dwyane Wade.

Fortunately, as long as Rose is improving his on-ball defense, you could always stick him on D-Wade, but even then, Miami is very good at exposing the mismatches, and eventually, Crawford would get toasted.

It would be interesting to see Arron Afflalo arrive in the Windy City. I think the guy can be a decent 15 PPG scorer on a team with a nearly-unstoppable scoring option, a wing that can do his thing, and a decent post scorer in Boozer (the guy is so on and off anymore, it's hard to pinpoint just how good -- or bad -- he is). Afflalo is a stud defender, also...which smears a grin across the face of Thibodeau.

If JR Smith wasn't locked up overseas, he'd be an option. Nick Young and Marcus Tornton are two others to consider, regardless of their defensive lapses.

Should be an interesting free agency period for the Bulls.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Deal where do you think Brown will end up? As a Laker fan I do want him to come back because he was putting in some good time off the bench and giving Kobe some rest, but his shot selection and overall play got worse as the season went by. He started off very hot with his shooting last year and I hope he can do that again this year and hopefully maintain it this time.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Deal where do you think Brown will end up? As a Laker fan I do want him to come back because he was putting in some good time off the bench and giving Kobe some rest, but his shot selection and overall play got worse as the season went by. He started off very hot with his shooting last year and I hope he can do that again this year and hopefully maintain it this time.


It's amazing how quickly he fell, huh? The guy was a 50/40/90 player early in the season, and suddenly, he fell off a cliff.

I think Brown wants Chicago, just like he did a few years back, but I'm not too sure Shannon is on their radar...at least right now. Plus, he probably wants too much money (again), and the Bulls aren't going to dish out the cash for an inconsistent player.

It may sound like I'm trashing him a bit too much, so I'll bow out of that and say that, yes...I wouldn't mind seeing him back on the Lakers. The biggest reason? We have no athleticism. Kobe, Gasol, Odom, Bynum, Ron, Fisher, Blake, Barnes...these guys are grounded. Morris isn't as athletic as people are saying. He doesn't possess any outstanding athletic qualities. Goudelock is strictly a shooter...not very athletic, and is undersized at the two. Ebanks...not even sure if he'll be getting minutes again. Who really knows.

Brown gives us a fast break option. He has to play better, though. His defense is still suspect...love the come-from-behind blocks every now and then, but his lateral quickness isn't there, and his awareness is low against a half-court set.

I'd like to see the Lakers give him more screens to play off of. I think that, if he were to lose his man just slightly, and pick up a big, he would be off to the races. While most big men (and LeBron, who I will put in his own category) can come from behind and swat those shots at the rim, Shannon finishes above it.

To be honest, it's a big question mark. I think he ends up sticking around, but it all depends on how much teams want to pay. I'd put my money on the Lakers or Bulls. He could start in Chicago, but will Chicago pay him (or will he take less)? That's tough to say.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Jamal Crawford, no thanks.

I'd rather have Marcus Thornton or Aaron Affalo. Though, I'm not quite sure the difference between Bogans and Affalo is going to be worth the money difference in their contracts.

Bogans was rather spectacular from behind the arc in the 2nd half of the season. 

McGrady's name is being thrown around a lot as well...but I think that talk is coming from his agent. I do not believe the Bulls are very interested.

edit: I've been following the blogs, twitters, and sports radio. I have yet to hear Shannon Brown's name, FWIW.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> Jamal Crawford, no thanks.
> 
> I'd rather have Marcus Thornton or Aaron Affalo. Though, I'm not quite sure the difference between Bogans and Affalo is going to be worth the money difference in their contracts.
> 
> Bogans was rather spectacular from behind the arc in the 2nd half of the season.
> 
> McGrady's name is being thrown around a lot as well...but I think that talk is coming from his agent. I do not believe the Bulls are very interested.
> 
> edit: I've been following the blogs, twitters, and sports radio. I have yet to hear Shannon Brown's name, FWIW.


Yeah...I believe McGrady was brought into a workout last year, in Chicago, and he wasn't impressive. Chicago shouldn't be looking to sign him simply because the guy is done, unfortunately...and they need a contributing starter.

McGrady is a small forward anyway. His two-guard days are long gone. Ray Allen would probably blow by him, and that's depressing...but McGrady has never been a solid defender, mainly because he just never worked on his defense.

I wouldn't hold your breath with Brown. I would think him and his agent would come to Chicago, rather than the Bulls make contact with them. Brown may be on their list, but nowhere near the top. I'm sure I can name more two-guards that Chicago will most likely look into, including Brandon Roy. Could be low risk, high reward with him.

It's obvious to me that the Bulls (scratch that...Rose) needs help scoring the ball. Give him the old Ben Gordon. Anyone that can put up points in a hurry, and do it without Rose creating for them each possession...that's who Chicago needs to hunt down.

Now, where that player fits in defensively? That's the million dollar question (or, multi-million dollar question). There are so many options, but will Thibodeau trust in his defensive system to bring in a one-sided player? Noah and Deng are excellent help, and that modified zone defense is pretty...but look at the Korver situation. Look at how well the Bulls played with Taj Gibson's effort and hustle (and he's five times the defender Boozer is). Hard to say.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Didn't McGrady say he thinks he can play like he did in Orlando again? I'm not sure his legs agree.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Thornton or Afflalo would do for me. Brown, McGrady, JR Smith, and Crawford would drive Thibs' crazy.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

McGrady in the right situation for the right price could end up being a steal for someone this year. I just don't see being a starting SG with big expectations as the right situation.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Jamal Crawford is not a starter on a title contending team, he's the guy that keeps the offense going off the bench, not someone who you want finishing games off the bench like JET.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Any chance the Pistons use their amnesty on Ben Gordon? 

I'd love to have BG7 back in Chicago.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Anyone interested in playing in a fantasy basketball keeper league check out the fantasy thread.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

From what's being reported, Chris Paul is about to go the Melo route to get to the New York Knicks.

Honestly, I'm sick of this shit. These superstars teaming up because they can't win as the top dog.

People like to say Boston started this, we didn't start shit. Danny Ainge teamed us up. K.G., Pierce, & Allen didn't get together and plan this shit. And then what makes it even funnier is that these teams aren't even prepared, they have 3 superstars but scrubs and has-beens as the supporting cast.

Have fun Miami & New York, when real teams that have been put together like Chicago, OKC, & Memphis whoop you guys asses every year.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> From what's being reported, Chris Paul is about to go the Melo route to get the New York.


What are the Knicks gonna give up this time? The Statue of Liberty? Honestly, Knicks screwed themselves in a way..If they would've just let Melo play out lats year in Denver then sign him, they'd have the pieces to give NO for CP3 and possibly ORL for Howard as well..Best Knicks can do is pray that another team is dumb enough to involve themselves in a 3 team trade which I doubt..Nobody is gonna help the Knicks and because the NBA owns the Hornets, I highly doubt coming off the lockout Stern would let CP3 Knick this year..

oh, and honestly, call me crazy, but I'd take Ellis over Westbrook..Maybe even Ellis over Rondo..


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'd take Ellis over Westbrook too, I don't know about Rondo though.

And why should Stern care? The lockout already fucked up the NBA's image and everyone sees them as greedy millionaires & billionaires, it's not like this can make it any worse.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> From what's being reported, Chris Paul is about to go the Melo route to get the New York.


Even worse, actually. If reports are true, he just came out and told them that he's not signing an extension, that he wants dealt to NY. No flip-flopping, no waiting, no warnings.

Bad news for the Heat, by the way. The Knicks will still have trouble defensively, but any offensive team of THAT caliber can knock them off. If the Suns, Kings and Mavericks were able to find their way into the WCF with less superstar power, you know the Knicks can. Plus, with a defensive PG, it will be a bit easier on Amare and [insert permanent center here], not having to drop out of position and stop penetration.

I'm interested to see what the Hornets will take in return, though. Looking at the Knicks' roster, it's going to be fun speculating. Billups will be a part of that, no doubt...but New Orleans doesn't have much of a choice to bring in a productive player. Maybe Fields...and that young rook, Shumpert, who could actually be decent.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Who wants to predict the Knicks starting lineup? Me first.

PG: Chris Paul
SG: Andy Rautins
SF: Carmelo Anthony
PF: Amar'e Stoudemire
C: Brian Skinner


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

As a Warriors fan, I'd take Rondo and Westbrook over Ellis, but that depends on team need I guess. I've grown tired of his moped crashing ways.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> Nobody is gonna help the Knicks and because the NBA owns the Hornets, I highly doubt coming off the lockout Stern would let CP3 Knick this year..


I don't know. The NBA is supposedly losing money, so why wouldn't he deal CP3 for Billups' $14 million expiring contract? In the process, the Hornets would get back Shumpert and Fields, two guys who will be playing on their rookie contracts.

It's obviously not a fair trade, at all...but if you're looking at it through Stern's glasses:

1) this is an opportunity to free up cap space for New Orleans
2) the Hornets can take in expiring contracts, which negate a massive extension (S&T) for CP3
3) it's New York

Plus, CP3 really has the leverage here...although, if I were the Hornets (and I actually owned them), I would just be pissed off at the idea, keep him the entire season, and lose him for nothing. He would have to take less money to go to the Knicks, because I'd refuse a sign-and-trade. I wouldn't mind Shumpert and Fields, but let's be honest...these guys won't alter the course that much. New Orleans will still struggle, win a few games and may not be the worst team in the NBA (close though), won't get a top 2-3 pick, and will get screwed in the end. Might as well go for broke.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Who wants to predict the Knicks starting lineup? Me first.
> 
> PG: Chris Paul
> SG: Andy Rautins
> SF: Carmelo Anthony
> PF: Amar'e Stoudemire
> C: Brian Skinner


PG: Chris Paul
SG: Michael Redd
SF: Carmelo Anthony
PF: Amar'e Stoudemire
C: Kwame Brown


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Michael Redd is pretty much equal to Andy Rautins, and Kwame won't leave Michael. Those two will forever be together.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Andy Rautins is nothing. I feel like T-Mac could be an option there, as well.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Real Deal said:


> I don't know. The NBA is supposedly losing money, so why wouldn't he deal CP3 for Billups' $14 million expiring contract? In the process, the Hornets would get back Shumpert and Fields, two guys who will be playing on their rookie contracts.
> 
> It's obviously not a fair trade, at all...but if you're looking at it through Stern's glasses:
> 
> 1) this is an opportunity to free up cap space for New Orleans
> 2) the Hornets can take in expiring contracts, which negate a massive extension (S&T) for CP3
> 3) it's New York
> 
> Plus, CP3 really has the leverage here...although, if I were the Hornets (and I actually owned them), I would just be pissed off at the idea, keep him the entire season, and lose him for nothing. He would have to take less money to go to the Knicks, because I'd refuse a sign-and-trade. I wouldn't mind Shumpert and Fields, but let's be honest...these guys won't alter the course that much. New Orleans will still struggle, win a few games and may not be the worst team in the NBA (close though), won't get a top 2-3 pick, and will get screwed in the end. Might as well go for broke.



But one of the main fighting struggles in the during the lockout was that small market owners wanted more leverage with its star players to keep them there..From a PR standpoint, CP3 leaving NO for NY is a bad PR hit for the Owners and Stern..


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Nick Young to the Bulls? Hmm. Bulls have reached out to his agent. Very interesting.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'm a Nick Young fan. I think he has a lot of upside. I don't know how good he is defensively but that doesn't matter because if you can't play good D under Thib I don't what to tell you.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Nick Young's fucking awesome.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Blazers insider:


> Blazers open practice facility, only Steve Blake shows up.


:lmao


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

intredasting.jpg

NY can fill it up for sure. Him and Jordan Crawford did the majority of the Wizards' damage on the scoreboard last year. I remember Arenas has been praising him for close to three years now. From what I remember, Young was also a lethargic defensive player who lacked interest or maybe that fooled me and disguised simply how poor he is on that end of the floor.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> But one of the main fighting struggles in the during the lockout was that small market owners wanted more leverage with its star players to keep them there..From a PR standpoint, CP3 leaving NO for NY is a bad PR hit for the Owners and Stern..


Yeah, that's true. It depends on what Stern thinks will benefit the NBA the most, though. The lockout, itself, was put into play because the owners and the NBA were losing money. The truth is, the NBA does not want to own the Hornets, and if there's a disgruntled CP3 on the team, no owner will want to pick them up.

The cheaper the team becomes, the easier they will be to sell.

Not only that, but Stern has been snooping around and looking for a team to move. New Orleans was one he would consider, along with Sacramento (who are now going to be okay, more than likely) and Memphis, who gave a good team a scare deep in the playoffs.

As of today, CP3 is already gone. He's going to be traded, or he's going to walk come the end of the season. If Stern has a chance to send him to New York, I don't see why he wouldn't take it.

In addition to that, the small-market situation will be taken care of, somewhat, in two years. Right now, Stern knows that CP3 is gone, and he knows that Dwight Howard can go wherever he wants, essentially. The league didn't bring in the hard cap, and they didn't eliminate sign-and-trades entirely (and didn't touch the rule for these next two years), so their hands are still tied.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Deron Williams supposedly said he's not going to sign an extension with the Nets, and that he will play out the season and become a free agent. Wow.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Worst trade ever for NJ.

They traded away a guy with so much potential in Derrick Favors, Devin Harris, and I believe someone else just for a rental of Deron Williams. NJ stay losing, but before I forget.

LOLNETS.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Can't stay I'm surprised by this. DWill will be courted by several teams, I'm sure. Keep your options open.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Caron Butler says his main choices to sign as a FA are the Bulls & Clippers.

1. What is up with everyone wanting to go to the Clippers now? Is it because of Blake?
2. Can he still play SG?


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Honestly the NBA would be better off if they contracted a few teams. Most of these teams that have superstars don't wanna stay there and it's the hardest sport to win without a superstar. Cutting 3-4 teams down probably wouldn't be the worst since the product wouldn't be as watered down and the superteams wouldn't be as bad for the league.

EDIT: Clippers are a fun team. They have a nice core with Griffin, Gordon, and Jordan. They're still probably a year or two away but I wouldn't be surprised if they got the 7 or 8 seed this year.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Fuck no I don't want them to get the 7th or 8th seed. I want them to get the #11 pick in the draft next year because the Celtics have their pick but it's top 10 protected.

In other news in case you guys don't know, the players have voted to re-form the union, the minor issues in the CBA should be done fairly quickly and it is expected to be ratified sometime next week.


----------



## Xist2inspire

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Word is that Tyson Chandler may not be a Maverick this season. Think it's legit? I can't imagine the Mavs letting him walk after being such a big factor in their title run last year.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The nba would be a whole lot more exciting if the lakers and clippers had a competitive rivalry ie. both teams being near the top of the west.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Xist2inspire said:


> Word is that Tyson Chandler may not be a Maverick this season. Think it's legit? I can't imagine the Mavs letting him walk after being such a big factor in their title run last year.


Yep Chandler says he doesn't expect to return, he's also pissed because they didn't try to extend his contract before the lockout started. I think we talked about it a couple pages back.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'd be ecstatic if the raptors dumped bargnani and put chandler at centre.


----------



## Xist2inspire

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

^Maybe, but who do the Raps have to build around? Chandler isn't exactly a franchise guy, just a good cog.

Damn, I would've liked to see the Mavs go for another title, doesn't look likely if Caron and Tyson leave.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Bayless and derozan. Ed Davis and Amir Johnson combo at the 4.


----------



## Xist2inspire

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

That might be good enough to get them in the mix for the 8th or 7th seed.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Well it's not that hard to get the 8th seed in the East. You don't even have to have a winning record.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Not likely. Team right now is no better though. I'd just rather not see another season of bargnani's blaring proficiencies ie. complete lack of heart. A 7 footer who plays like he's 5'8". Fadeaway bricks ftw.


----------



## Xist2inspire

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Bargnani's a poor man's Dirk Nowitzki. He has all of the flaws Dirk had early in his career and very little of the positives. If he'd just get some drive and passion in his game, he could develop into something.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



JM said:


> Not likely. Team right now is no better though. I'd just rather not see another season of bargnani's blaring proficiencies ie. complete lack of heart. A 7 footer who plays like he's 5'8". Fadeaway bricks ftw.


Ha...Andrea Nowitzki, yet so, so far away from Dirk in every aspect of the game.

Toronto just isn't in a good place right now. They are around $48 million in payroll, which could kill any chance they have at Chandler without them using the amnesty clause. Then, if they do use it, it will be on Bargs or Amir (unless they are just really, really sick of Calderon and they ignore the two longest contracts on the team), and you get this feeling that they are still going to be hesitant to trade Bargnani, let alone just waive the guy. No reason to get rid of Amir, other than money.

Teams can do quite well without superstar power. The Denver Nuggets executed their offense, and even played better defense, without Melo. That's not saying they were a better team without him, because Denver was just in the WCF a few years ago, but nonetheless, they did come together and had a nice run to end last season (being one of the better teams in the NBA in the second half, actually).

I'd argue that Bargnani and Calderon are the two biggest problems in Toronto, if we're omitting ownership and coaching. I know some still like Jose, but good God, could he be any worse on the defensive end? 

I'm a fan of Ed Davis and DeMar DeRozan. I actually like Weems...he just needs to acquire better control of his game, become more of a team player, and have better offensive awareness. Back when Weems was in college, at Fort Smith JC, he came to my hometown and put me on SportsCenter. It was pretty cool...had a nasty dunk against my JC team, a top two play on ESPN. Ever since then, I've been a fan just because he can jump out of the building (kind of the same way James White reeled me in).

The Raptors can do something special someday...but they need to let go of Bargs. It may have been an unpopular decision to give up on your top draft pick earlier in his career, but now, it's time to move on.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



JM said:


> The nba would be a whole lot more exciting if the lakers and clippers had a competitive rivalry ie. both teams being near the top of the west.


Don't expect it, Lakers will start rebuilding when Kobe retires, that isn't too far away, and that's when the Clips will finally become good.

Raps *need* to get rid of fadeaway brick.


----------



## Champ

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

heard andrea was putting in some serious work at the gym recently :side:


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Champ, be a champ and join our fantasy basketball keeper league.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Andrea ain't a champ though, he just isn't. Maybe he can join the bulls and be their SG. :side:


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Real Deal said:


> Ha...Andrea Nowitzki, yet so, so far away from Dirk in every aspect of the game.
> 
> Toronto just isn't in a good place right now. They are around $48 million in payroll, which could kill any chance they have at Chandler without them using the amnesty clause. Then, if they do use it, it will be on Bargs or Amir (unless they are just really, really sick of Calderon and they ignore the two longest contracts on the team), and you get this feeling that they are still going to be hesitant to trade Bargnani, let alone just waive the guy. No reason to get rid of Amir, other than money.
> 
> Teams can do quite well without superstar power. The Denver Nuggets executed their offense, and even played better defense, without Melo. That's not saying they were a better team without him, because Denver was just in the WCF a few years ago, but nonetheless, they did come together and had a nice run to end last season (being one of the better teams in the NBA in the second half, actually).
> 
> *I'd argue that Bargnani and Calderon are the two biggest problems in Toronto*, if we're omitting ownership and coaching. I know some still like Jose, but good God, could he be any worse on the defensive end?
> 
> I'm a fan of Ed Davis and DeMar DeRozan. I actually like Weems...he just needs to acquire better control of his game, become more of a team player, and have better offensive awareness. Back when Weems was in college, at Fort Smith JC, he came to my hometown and put me on SportsCenter. It was pretty cool...had a nasty dunk against my JC team, a top two play on ESPN. Ever since then, I've been a fan just because he can jump out of the building (kind of the same way James White reeled me in).
> 
> The Raptors can do something special someday...but they need to let go of Bargs. It may have been an unpopular decision to give up on your top draft pick earlier in his career, but now, it's time to move on.


Exactly yes. I don't even mind Calderon. I think he's a solid point guard and could help a contender in a reserve role. I never minded when he led Toronto's second unit either. I just really don't like him as a starter of our team right now, mainly because I think it's Bayless's time. Bargnani on the other hand I hate pretty much his entire game, top to bottom. 

I don't even care if they do well as I don't think they will not matter what they do this season. I just want to at least enjoy watching my team and Bargnani just makes me angry watching him. Amnesty all day on that guy PLEASE. Don't even give him the respect of being traded.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



> WALTHAM, Mass. -- The Boston Celtics have no intentions of trading point guard Rajon Rondo, president of basketball operations Danny Ainge said Thursday, adding he wasn't sure where the rumors insinuating he wanted to acquire New Orleans star Chris Paul originated this week.
> 
> After noting that he wanted to keep his core together -- and later identifying that core as the team's four All-Stars (Rondo, Paul Pierce, Ray Allen and Kevin Garnett) -- Ainge was asked point-blank if he was planning to trade Rondo.
> 
> "I'm not, no," Ainge said during a news conference with coach Doc Rivers to discuss the team's post-lockout agenda.
> 
> More on the Celtics
> 
> Keep on top of the Green throughout the year with ESPNBoston.com's Chris Forsberg. Blog
> 
> • Send Chris a question
> 
> "I'll talk to Rondo," he added. "But I won't tell you what I'll say to him. Rondo will be fine, Rondo knows that we love him. He knows that we like him. He's excited to come back and play basketball, in my opinion. He gets a lot of attention. He's a great player. There's a lot of people that call me and ask me about Rondo. So, how these rumors get out, it's unfortunate, but we didn't leak those rumors out."
> 
> Earlier this week, sources told ESPN The Magazine's Chris Broussard that the Celtics were eying a Rondo-for-Paul swap. Other reports indicated the Celtics might be shopping the point guard to other teams, with the goal of obtaining the necessary pieces to facilitate a swap with New Orleans for Paul.
> 
> On Wednesday, sources told Broussard that Paul wouldn't sign a long-term extension with Boston, throwing cold water on any potential deal.
> 
> Ainge said the lockout has exacerbated matters because he hasn't been able to correspond directly with Rondo.
> 
> "Usually, I'm around [the players] when these [trade rumors] happen," Ainge said. "This is a unique situation in that it's happened now. I will talk to the players and share with them the truth about rumors and everything else. I don't like to discuss them with the media -- the truth or validity of rumors. But I do discuss them with players."
> 
> Some will wonder if it's simply spin control, but Ainge went so far as to suggest Rondo's name being mentioned in such a deal is quite the compliment for the 25-year-old.
> 
> "Trade rumors are part of the world we live in," Ainge said. "It's a media circus out there and everybody's name has been in trade rumors. And everybody's name will be. If you're worth your salt, you'll be mentioned in a trade somewhere along the line. That's just a part of the business that players have to learn to deal with as well.
> 
> "We love our players and I think our players know that. They know that we really like them. There may be sensitive feelings here and there, but I think those will be addressed. I'm not worried about that at all."
> 
> Echoed Rivers: "The veterans, obviously, are used to it. The younger guys will get used to it. Danny's right -- if you're a good player, it's very likely at some point that you're going to be mentioned in a rumor. That doesn't mean any of them are true."
> 
> Asked specifically about Rondo, Rivers offered high praise.
> 
> "I'm not going to compare him to the other guys, but I think he's one of the top point guards in the NBA," he said. "I think Rondo has established that. There's a reason that, whenever this thing leaked out, that it was all over the news. It's because the players they are talking about are both really good. That's why. Rondo has established that through his play. Listen, he's a great basketball player and he does so many things for our team. He should be flattered in a lot of ways that this is news."


Even though it gets rough sometimes,
IN. DANNY. WE. TRUST.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

According to NBA TV schedule, 2011-12 NBA regular-season 66-game schedule will be released Dec. 6 on TV special at 7 p.m. ET.

Tomorrow morning, NBA.com and NBATV are also expected to return back to normal aka pre-lockout form.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

anyone ever done NBA TV broadbrand, i.e, for the computer?

Thinking about this year. Just curious if it's worth the price. Which isn't even posted since it's going to be a reduced price for 66-games.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I had it last season, only thing I didn't like was that it blacked out national & regional games. I can understand doing that on T.V., but why on the internet?

And another thing I didn't like was how long it took the videos to load. But Mikey maybe you should just use the 2 week free trial when the season starts to see if you like it and then decide if you want to purchase it.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

i cancelled my cable so i wont nearly as much access to the Bulls as before. the blackout of local games is a dagger since i'm still in the bulls market.

shit. i'll try the trial and hope for the best. thanks.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Caron Butler says his main choices to sign as a FA are the Bulls & Clippers.
> 
> 1. What is up with everyone wanting to go to the Clippers now? Is it because of Blake?
> 2. Can he still play SG?


Blake + cap space...Going to the Bulls means he's willing to take a significant pay cut which makes no sense for someone of his stature imo

Afflalo is also on the Lakers/Bulls lists I heard..


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

HeatWave join the fantasy basketball keeper league.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I love Afflalo, I think he's one of those guys who might not be on the highlight videos but could make a huge impact on a team. I also couldn't think of a more perfect fit for the Bulls. He can score, he can defend, just what they need. I hope they keep Ronnie Brewer as a backup though.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Steve Blake in Portland isn't the only one. From what's being reported Ray Allen was the only person in Boston working out. Not a surprise considering Ray Allen has a better work ethic than 95% of players in the league.

You guys shouldn't expect a lot of players in the training facilities until this weekend. Not everyone lives around their team's cities. I think Blake lives in Portland and Ray lives pretty close to Boston as well.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Derrick Rose was in the Berto Center today, working on his game. And I hope we keep Brewer, too. Serviceable player.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



JM said:


> HeatWave join the fantasy basketball keeper league.


Let me talk to my agent then I'll get back at you..How long do I have to join?





notorious_187 said:


> Steve Blake in Portland isn't the only one. From what's being reported Ray Allen was the only person in Boston working out. Not a surprise considering Ray Allen has a better work ethic than 95% of players in the league.
> 
> You guys shouldn't expect a lot of players in the training facilities until this weekend. Not everyone lives around their team's cities. I think Blake lives in Portland and Ray lives pretty close to Boston as well.


Not like the players didn't know when it would open up... Considering the lack of time the teams have to get some chemistry together among other things, I'd expect more players especially younger guys at the gyms the 1st day...Personally caught me off guard


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I expect Lakers to get off a very slow start considering the coaching change. Not only a slow start but a very up and down year as a whole. Mike Brown's offense is pee wee basketball compared to the triangle...I still don't really understand the hiring.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> Let me talk to my agent then I'll get back at you..How long do I have to join?


The league's going to have a maximum of 12 and there's already 10. I've asked a few guys and it's just going to be first come first serve for the last 2 spots. As long as their people we can trust to be active that is.


----------



## Champ

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

so what will new york offer for paul? shumpert/douglas/fields/turiaf + picks?


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Pretty much anyone not named Carmelo or Amare I'm guessing.


----------



## Rawlin

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

they already sent most of their attractive pieces to Denver, don't see much left actually worth a trade for paul.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Christmas Day schedule is out.
*All times are Eastern*
12:30 PM: Celtics vs. Knicks (TNT)
2:30 PM: Heat vs. Mavericks (ABC)
5:00 PM: Bulls vs. Lakers (ABC)
8:00 PM: Magic vs. Thunder (ESPN)
10:30 PM: Clippers vs. Warriors (ESPN)

I would have much rather watched Grizzlies vs. Thunder than Magic vs. Thunder. The only reason Orlando is on TV is because they don't wanna leave Dwight out.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Sweet, the only time my Warriors will have a nationally televised game all season.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Interest btween Pacers and J Crawford is mutual. Crawford and G Hill 2gether in the backcourt w Granger for scoring options late n games.

meh larry said he wanted good bench players crawford is okay i guess depends how much he wants


----------



## Myst

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Christmas Day schedule is out.
> *All times are Eastern*
> 12:30 PM: Celtics vs. Knicks (TNT)
> 2:30 PM: Heat vs. Mavericks (ABC)
> 5:00 PM: Bulls vs. Lakers (ABC)
> 8:00 PM: Magic vs. Thunder (ESPN)
> 10:30 PM: Clippers vs. Warriors (ESPN)
> 
> *I would have much rather watched Grizzlies vs. Thunder than Magic vs. Thunder. The only reason Orlando is on TV is because they don't wanna leave Dwight out.*


Totally agree with that, I love watching the Grizzlies play and the 7-game series they had last year was probably my favorite of the 2011 Playoffs. But yeah, hella hyped for the Christmas Day games!


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

No BIG OPENER for my Raptors. This is an outrage :side:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Epic.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

TNT only gets 1 game? Boooo..I wanna see the crew all day..I NEED my laughs!!!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

It's been reported that the C's have reached out to Reggie Evans agent about bringing him in. Now he averaged over 11 rebounds in a little over 26 minutes last year and that's exactly what we need, a defensive guy who can get stops and rebounds.

Now JM and Champ, or are any other Raptor fans what do you guys think of him? Is he a good player or are stats just deceiving?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

He was a good rebounder but he played with no other really good rebounders, Andrea was his only real competition for those boards, nonetheless he is a guy that puts a lot of effort in those rebounds and that's a good thing to have.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Ok I've been hearing good stuff. Reggie says he's honored that the Celtics have reached out to him so maybe that's a really good sign.

Another thing I'm interested in this season is how the Lakers will do with no triangle offense. A week to adjust no playing with the triangle offense, man.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yeah he always plays with 100% effort. Good on the glass but apart from that, not much else going for him. I'd talk more to Rawlin though, pretty sure he missed over half the year both years in Toronto.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

We definitely don't need another injure prone big.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Dallas repeat, anyone?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Ok I've been hearing good stuff. Reggie says he's honored that the Celtics have reached out to him so maybe that's a really good sign.
> 
> Another thing I'm interested in this season is how the Lakers will do with no triangle offense. A week to adjust no playing with the triangle offense, man.


I would believe its easier to go from the triangle to a simple offensive game plan and no doubt you'll see the players do some stuff from the triangle even if it isn't on the gameplan since they're so use to it.

no, a very low chance for Dallas to repeat.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> no, a very low chance for Dallas to repeat.


...and why is that?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Ghetto Anthony said:


> Dallas repeat, anyone?


Don't think Butler & Chandler will be wearing Mavs jerseys again..So my answer is no

Plus I don't trust Dirk when him or Dallas is the hunted in the west...They're better as the hunter


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

because to expect Dirk to have another performance in the playoffs like that isn't likely. Its like Thomas' performance in the Stanely Cup playoffs last year, they aren't going to get another superhuman effort.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



> because to expect Dirk to have another performance in the playoffs like that isn't likely. Its like Thomas' performance in the Stanely Cup playoffs last year, they aren't going to get another superhuman effort.


Bullshit.



HeatWave said:


> Don't think Butler & Chandler will be wearing Mavs jerseys again..So my answer is no
> 
> Plus I don't trust Dirk when him or Dallas in the hunted in the west...They're better as the hunter


o i c. Haven't been keeping up on free agency rumors.

Still always bet on the champs.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

bullshit? lol, you don't expect teams to make gameplans to stop him this time around? his offense will be looked at by every playoff team and broken down and teams will learn to stop him. dirk doesn't do well, then Dallas will fail.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> bullshit? lol, you don't expect teams to make gameplans to stop him this time around? his offense will be looked at by every playoff team and broken down and teams will learn to stop him. dirk doesn't do well, then Dallas will fail.


LOL LOL

LOL
Nope. Couldn't stop him all year, couldn't stop him in the playoffs. Can't be stopped.

LOLLOL


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

With no Chandler and Butler, plus like UDK said Dallas being the hunted, I find it highly unlikely.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

couldn't stop him when no one cared about dallas because no one had faith in them. Everyone will be paying attention this time around and they will more than likely will be stopped.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Exactly. No one expected this from Dallas this past season. Do you know how many people expected them to lose to Portland? No one believe in Dallas this year.

This season these guys are the hunted. I expect them to finish 3 or 4th in the West and 2nd in their division (Memphis is #1 if they bring back Marc & Battier).


----------



## jaw2929

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Anyone else hear about the rumors of possibly Allen Iverson taking a bench role in Boston? As a long-time Celtics fan, I'd LOVE to see this.... If only because AI is still a helluva player and Boston's bench is the shits.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

AI was a "helluva player" 5 years ago, keep up with the times. The chances of him still being that good is really really slim, but I would still enjoy watching him play even if it was in a Boston uniform.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

He'd probably look a lot better playing against team's second units.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

*I think if AI was still a hell of a player he would have a job. He's far from a hell of a player. 

That being said, I wouldn't mind seeing him play again.*


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Eh, I've read a lot of stuff about why he was the way he was the last time he was in the NBA. His kid was apparently very sick which was keeping his head away from the game. I wouldn't write the guy off.


----------



## Champ

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

iverson's solid. his attitude was the reason why teams stayed away a couple years ago.

@notorious always enjoyed watching the guy play, he had the biggest heart on the team. in the words of chuck you can't fake rebounds. all the better for your team if he tags along.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

It was sad really. His return to Philly almost seemed like destiny.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I do not want A.I. on the Celtics. Not that my opinion matters though. The guy has nothing left, I'd rather have Von Wafer over him.


----------



## jaw2929

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Nah, I don't think it's fair of you to say that Iverson has "nothing left". I think if his attitude is right, he can be a helluva lot more productive and beneficial to the C's than Starbury was a coupla years ago!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Starbury averaged 3.8 PPG on 34% shooting. It's not that hard to play better than he did.


----------



## jaw2929

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

This is what I am saying. AI has a helluva lot more to offer than Marbury. But Iverson's in the same place Marbury was a coupla years ago. Similar situation, but Iverson's the far better player.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

They're equal to me. A.I. is garbage. He's absolutely useless. I'm sick of all these washed up has-beens.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Paul Pierce? Ray Allen? Kevin Garnett?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

He would score more than Rondo. :side:


----------



## jaw2929

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> He would score more than Rondo. :side:


For AI, that wouldn't be too hard to do. Besides, Rondo is NOT Boston's #1 scoring option anyway.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

GTFO if you think A.I. could average even 5 points a game, let alone outscore Rondo.

And WWF, they may be out of their prime but at least they're still top 10 at their respective positions and all just made ASG appearances. Wouldn't call that being a has-been.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I think he could easily score 10 PPG, I don't know how bad you think AI is, but he can still score and I don't think he will ever not be able to score.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yeah, he's still probably a better scorer than well over half of the league.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Well let him go play for the Lakers then. I'll take Shannon Brown over him anyday.

And :lmao at how much you guys are overrating this no defense playing, inefficient has been.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I don't see how you're underrating him so much? He's was scoring fine when he was at Philly, the can score and will always be able to.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'm rating him how he should be.

You guys saying he's a better scorer than the majority of the league. :lmao


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

In your convoluted mind. If he wasn't such an idiot/egomaniac, he'd be a great bench player for some team.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

What are you rating him on? You're just saying he's a has been and can't play anymore when that obviously isn't the case. The last time he played in the NBA he was still a good role player, not a has been.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'll laugh as another year goes by and Iverson fails to get a contract again and then we see what excuses his fans make.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

What excuses? We aren't making any excuses. If he doesn't get signed it's because of his ego and personality, not because of how well he can play.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

According to sources, Nene, Chandler and Gasol all set their early asking prices in the neighborhood of maximum-contract territory, starting at $14.8 million for Gasol, $17.7 annually for Nene, and $20.7 million for Chandler. 

Read more: http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2011/writers/sam_amick/12/02/free-agency/index.html#ixzz1fRwkOWTo

:lmao at chandler dude is clueless


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yeah ok.

Ive got a feeling someone gives Nene a huge contract that will deeply regret.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao, Gasol>the other two so there is no way they should be paid that much. Chandler knows he was a defensive anchor for that team though with Dirk as his partner in the paint and carried them, but there is no way he is going to get paid that much. :lmao wtf is Nene thinking.

I love Marc Gasol though, guy is way tougher than his brother and stays strong in the paint against other defenders.

Notorious, what makes you think that he can't play? Honestly, I have no idea why you think he won't be able to help a team either on the bench or has a role player in the starting lineup.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Well for one he's the worst defensive SG in the league.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

And Ray Allen is just so good right? You were also saying he could not score more than 5 PPG, that is ridiculous.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Ray Allen is miles ahead of A.I. on defense. I think J.J. Redick has better defense.

I said he couldn't score more than 5 with Boston.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

It's not like Redick's a horrible defender. He's pretty average, though. As is Ray.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> *GTFO if you think A.I. could average even 5 points a game*, let alone outscore Rondo.
> 
> And WWF, they may be out of their prime but at least they're still top 10 at their respective positions and all just made ASG appearances. Wouldn't call that being a has-been.


You just said he couldn't score 5 PPG, even if it was with Boston he could still manage easily above 5 PPG unless they didn't play him at all.

I don't see why you seem to hate him so much, everyone loves AI SWAG.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Andre Iguodala swag? Yeah. Iggy's one of my top 5 players.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I don't see why we're discussing this. He wont get picked up.

I don't love A.I. swag. Never have and never will.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

If guys like AI & T-Mac can embrace being the "other other guy" they'll be a steal for whoever picks them up..But their ego's likely won't let them so I expect them to keep fiddling around with subpar teams..Sad


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

It wasn't just the attitude with Iverson (part of it was, though). Both Conley and Stuckey were lighting him up when he was in Detroit and Memphis (during practice), which is somewhat understandable given his history AND his aging knees. He has lost a lot of lateral quickness over the years.

Didn't talk to anyone from Philly, anyone that actually reported from practices (during his second stint), so I don't know about that situation...but, you'd have to assume the same. Jrue and Louis would be tough for Iverson to contain.

As far as him contributing on the offensive end, he'd be able to...just not in the 20 PPG range, unless coaches were looking for inefficient shooting. He could give you 15 a night, around 42+ percent shooting, if he had other teammates to take the focus off of him.

Iverson would be perfect for a sixth-man two-guard role, on a team with a defensive anchor. Once you reach a certain age, you do lose it...maybe not your shot as much as anything else, but Iverson has never been a good shooter, and his forte was always getting to the rim.

Iverson could back up Allen, but I think Boston needs to start looking younger. If backup roster spots are being taken up by vets...well, in due time, there won't be any vets to tutor the new blood, and instead of a young team with gained experience, they will be a young, inexperienced team...simple as that.

I would like to see Iverson working with Monta Ellis. The thing is, Ellis has that Iverson feel, a combo guard that can score whenever he likes, yet he's also a physical defender...whenever he wants. He's got a better build, which helps on that end of the court. Had Iverson been a bit over the six feet he claimed to be, and maybe more than just the 160 pounds, he would've been a better defensive player. Great timing on his steals, but because he couldn't take a body in a post-up situation, and because he had trouble fighting through screens and taking a stand against physical drives to the rim, he gambled far too often.

------------

As far as the Mavericks go, they don't win again without Chandler, or a legit anchor down low. Having Caron back won't get it done, and it could make it worse for a team that relied heavily on their defense. While Butler improved his defense since joining the league, Marion has (and will always be) the better defensive player, and thank God he was part of the unit stopping LeBron in the Finals.

Dirk can most definitely make another Finals run similar to last season's. He didn't bust walls. The guy struggled shooting the rock against a Portland team in the first round (45%), and against the Heat, he shot just under 42% for the series. Perkins, Ibaka and Collison threw him around on the glass, held him to under six boards a night in that run...and the Thunder also forced him into a LOT of turnovers; he had seven in Game 3, where he also shot around 30-33%.

What Dirk did the best was taking over in the clutch, and honestly, that's not going to be hard to do if you're 1) pacing yourself effectively, and 2) are a natural-born clutch player. He scored over 30 in six of those 21 games, didn't have to go "2006 Kobe" in any of them aside from that first game of the Thunder series (where he had 48, one of his two 40's in the playoff run).

Because he racks up most of his points shooting the ball (from jumpers, three or the free-throw line), and because he uses his length (not his athleticism) to get his shots off...Dirk can have more playoff runs such as the one he had last season, no doubt about it. Same can be said for Kobe, just as it was said for MJ, and even guys like Ray Allen and Paul Pierce, who have become especially dangerous shooting jumpers (Ray's threes and Paul's elbow jumpers).


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> If guys like AI & T-Mac can embrace being the "other other guy" they'll be a steal for whoever picks them up..But their ego's likely won't let them so I expect them to keep fiddling around with subpar teams..Sad


That's what I said yesterday. For the right price they can be steals in the right situation.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Marc Stein reports the Raptors are interested in Marc Gasol & Tyson Chandler but prefer to not use amnesty on a player and rather just save cap space for next year :lmao


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Really tough to be a fan right now. Bargnani needs to go. Calderon too. Trade Bargnani and Amnesty Calderon. Pleeeeeeease.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

They're saving their cap space for Dwight Howard. Or some other big FA that will never sign there.


----------



## Champ

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

let the kids play under casey for a year. draft then go for free agents next year.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Their starting 5 this year should be: 

Bayless, Derozan, Johnson, Johnson/Davis, Chandler.

Sign Chandler for a year and trade him to a contender at the deadline. 

Dream world, I know. Bargnani needs to go. Strong draft next year. They aren't going to be good regardless so might as well get a good draft pick.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

What about Valanciunas? When is he coming over?


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Not till next year.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I think when he does come, Bargnani has to be gone by then.

But a better question is, does anybody want Bargnani?


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Interest is going down by the day that's for sure. Maybe Boston should take him as their starting Centre!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Fuck no. We're already one of the worst rebounding teams in the league.

Bargnani wouldn't least two weeks in Boston anyway. He doesn't play defense, doesn't rebound, definitely can't set screens, Danny & Doc will have him out quickly. We'll take Jonas though.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'm sure the Knicks would love Bargnani. D'Antoni is all about having scorers who can't defend.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

That may be D'Antoni's dream center.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

So in the past 2 days, Rondo & Avery Bradley have been the only players to work out. The total number of players who have worked out at the facility has been 3, Ray Allen worked out on the first day.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

According to Stein, Raptors plan was to have one of those big guys play along side Bargani


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I can totally see Toronto or some other struggling team give Nene, Marc, or Chandler a huge ass contract that they will REALLY regret.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Toronto is retarded, this is why I've always found it hard to even joy for them a little, because their management is so fucking bad and doesn't know what they're doing. Trade Andrea if you can, amnesty Caldron like JM said, have the worst team of the first, and then have the best possible chance of getting the first overall pick, likely Barnes or they could even go with Drummond and have him and Jonas but I think they're both centers so that might not work, and at the very least have a top 3 draft pick.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



> While Chris Paul's first choice may be the Knicks, sources say he is also open to being traded to the Magic and Clippers.
> 
> Paul can opt out of his contract after the coming season to become a free agent and the Hornets are considering trading him to help in their rebuilding process.


Please go to the Clippers! I can't wait for the day the Clippers are better then the Lakers.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Paul? To Clippers??? It's Shaun Livingston their PG of the future :side:

I assume Bledsoe would go to the Hornets? I do't think they'd need Mo, Bledsoe and Paul. Not sure why I'm talking about this. Don't see it happening.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

It would probably be Mo, Kaman, and filler for Paul and maybe a scrub or two.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

They already have the veteran point guard in Jarret Jack. If they were choosing for the purposes of rebuilding it should be Bledsoe but ya.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I agree with you, but I just can't see the Clippers having CP3 & Mo, I doubt they would be able to afford it either.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

They can amnesty Mo if it came to that. I don't know, I don't think it matters. I can't see him on the Clippers.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

If they amnesty Mo then who's gonna be the backup? Willie Warren? :lmao

I think there's a better chance of CP3 being traded to the Clippers than the Knicks because at least the Clippers have some assets.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

They'll just sign someone? idk. I don't think that'll be a reason for them to not do the trade. They'll realize they'll have Paul and Blake and they'll cream.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

oh god, do they have any chance of getting dwight as well next offseason? Blake is on his rookie contract, they can amnesty their biggest contract, and then they will have a true dream team. And holy fuck at just thinking about Dwight/Blake/CP3. ALLEY HOOPS.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Clippers will do whatever it takes to team up Griffin and CP3. Sterling doesn't care. They would offer Eric Gordon and Kaman's expiring contract.

The trio of CP3, Griffin and DeAndre Jordan would be enough for the organization to run with, and because it's Los Angeles, they could be big names in free agency for a few years during that run.

Bledsoe isn't that bad of a point guard, really. He has potential to be a legit starter, obviously nothing more...but if the Clippers could get away with dealing Griffin, Gordon AND Jordan...my jaw would drop.

Assuming the trade is for Gordon and Kaman, they could amnesty Mo Williams, make a play for one of the available SG's (won't be hard to snag one with a trio like that), have Bledsoe as the backup PG, and fill the rest of the holes with smaller signings (and an extra player or two they can get from the Hornets).

I mean, it's not out of the question...the Knicks can offer Landry and Shumpert, and future picks which may amount to nothing...so, really, the Hornets would find a better offer in LA.

Plus, for the NBA, they will make money...CP3 in NY or LA. Not a bad thing for the league, and it may be better to stick him in Los Angeles, to make the Clippers more relevant than they are already (despite not winning 50 games, the Clippers are getting more attention these days).

Interesting scenario, to say the least, because if the Clippers fail to get CP3 before the season starts (or the deadline), they have a chance at Deron this offseason.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> oh god, do they have any chance of getting dwight as well next offseason? Blake is on his rookie contract, they can amnesty their biggest contract, and then they will have a true dream team. And holy fuck at just thinking about Dwight/Blake/CP3. ALLEY HOOPS.


Most definitely. As of right now, I believe the Clippers will have about $30+ million free for next summer. If you consider what happened in Miami, all the Clippers would need to do is drop Mo Williams and do something with DeAndre. It's that contract for Jordan that will make a difference.

But, with that said, the Clippers will more than likely re-sign Jordan for this season, and they could just use him in a sign-and-trade to acquire Dwight, even if it takes trading him and Gordon to Orlando, for Howard and Redick (assuming they just don't care about CP3, or can get Paul without dealing Gordon, which would be tough).

A lot of possibilities for an owner that really doesn't deserve it.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

CP3 isn't the Clips 1st choice though..To get Dwight, they'd have to offer Jordan, Aminu & Gordon..Possibly a draft pick as well


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Dwight should be the first option, then to get either Deron or CP3 next FA.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Otis Smith could redeem himself and solidify his job in one swift move...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Woj is reporting that the Heat are closing in on signing Shane Battier.

Go ahead Miami, spend your full MLE on a backup instead of addressing your real problems aka PG & C.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

They should have space after they amnesty Miller.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

*Go Miami!


Miami doesn't need anyone other than Lebron and Wade... Ninja please.*

sarcasm duly noted I hope.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Kobe going for his destiny this season.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

You're kidding yourself if you think the Lakers will win the championship.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

you're kidding yourself if you don't think we're a top contender. Who else has the best chance? The heat? Thunder, if they get their shit together and actually have chemistry have a chance if Ron Ron doesn't shut Durant down again.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Battier to the Heat isn't going to do too much for them, unless they plan on playing LeBron a little more at the PF (he barely logs minutes at that position, but he is big enough). Otherwise, LeBron is going to eat up 40 minutes a night, and Battier can still play 30. 

Could move him to the two, giving Wade rest...but that would be a mistake, unless you have a defensive anchor. The real reason why Battier is such a good defender is not due to speed or physicality, but the way he plays off his man, the angles he gives them, and leading his man to cold spots on the floor. The way he studies tape on that end of the floor is impressive.

So, putting him on quicker two-guards, and not having a true defensive anchor, is going to spell trouble for the Heat. 

Perhaps they are looking at all of the contenders in the East, realizing that none of them have those speedy, and very dangerous, scoring SG's (Ray Allen, Toney Douglas, Keith Bogans, JJ Redick (or J-Rich))...so they may be thinking they can afford to play him up to 20 minutes a night.

Quite frankly, I'm not so sure the Heat need a new starting PG. I think Chalmers is fine (no, this isn't my KU bias kicking in, I'm supposed to hate Chalmers now that he's on the Heat). He defends okay, doesn't try and do too much with the ball, and he can hit open threes at a decent rate. The guy isn't a top ten PG, nonetheless...but I think Miami can win a championship with him in the starting five.

The center position is the biggest question mark, followed by the backup PG. Miami needs a defensive-minded center that can play a little offense. While Joel Anthony is no scrub on the defensive end, he is a train wreck on offense, and the Heat are forced to play 4-on-5, half the time, when he's out there with them.

Chandler and Nene aren't going to Miami. Chandler thinks he's a max-deal player now, and Nene will find the money he wants. DeAndre Jordan will most likely be matched by the Clips. Memphis isn't going to let go of Gasol.

Joel Przybilla makes sense if he wasn't ready to retire (due to the knee problems). He can barely jump now. Kwame can actually defend well, despite what people have said about him...but his lack of skills with the ball in his hands makes him as much of a liability as Anthony. Chuck Hayes is an excellent defender, but he'll get paid playing the four for someone else.

Sammy Dalembert is really their only realistic option, and the Heat's front office will need to pay the man...only, more in length of his contract, rather than a certain amount of money in a shorter deal. Will Miami do that, given just how much the CBA will penalize tax-busting owners for in a couple seasons? Probably so.

As for the backup PG position, that won't be too hard to fill, as long as they aren't dumb enough to think that someone like Bibby could play defense.


----------



## wwetnashow

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Bargnani's only worth a DP, now. He puts up points but with his lack of D and his big contract, I can't see him going to any team for a legit player.


----------



## jaw2929

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

LA and Miami won't win the Championship this year. It'll be Dallas or possibly Chicago.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Dallas is not repeating.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Chicago isn't winning anything if they're counting on Boozer. Didn't work in Utah, not gonna work now.


----------



## jaw2929

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Dallas is not repeating.


We'll see about that.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Dice Darwin said:


> Chicago isn't winning anything if they're counting on Boozer. Didn't work in Utah, not gonna work now.


IIRC he was hurt last year, I don't expect him to perform like that this season.



jaw2929 said:


> We'll see about that.


Ok. Please explain to me why Dallas will repeat.


----------



## jaw2929

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Ok. Please explain to me why Dallas will repeat.


The same reason they won in the first place? I mean, it doesn't matter what reasons I give you. You'll shoot 'em down and we'll go back and forth and it'll ultimately be pointless anyway. So think what you want, I'll think what I want, and we'll see who wins in June.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The reasons they won in the first place...

1)No one saw it coming and it was an unexpected run. When this happens teams aren't fully prepared for you and caught off guard, especially with their performance. That won't be the case this year and you can expect them to be the hunted team.
2)Chandler's defense. He shut down that paint area and without him they are legit fucked because Dirk can't do shit on defense.
3)Dirk's amazing clutch performances, I said this last year when no one else really was on here and I'll say it again, Dirk is the clutchiest player in the NBA. But to expect those types of performances again this year would be ridiculous because of reason 1.
4))Great bench production. Barea fucked shit up, Terry fucked shit up, and so the other bench players. If Barea does come back, look for teams to cut him off when he drives to the paint and shut him down and they'll do their best to contain Terry too.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Chicago will never win a ring as long as Rose is the end all be all..Heat have a better chance of winning it all than Lakers/Mavs/Bulls/Knicks...Heat made it last year despite a dissapointing regular season..They're gonna improve & even with the slightest improvement, they're the class of the east imo

OKC has the west in the palm of their hand..Just gotta handle the expectations & hope all the chemistry issues are settled then they'll be ok..They can run through the west with just as much dominance as the Mavs last year..


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> IIRC he was hurt last year, I don't expect him to perform like that this season.


I don't either. I expect him to perform like he did in Utah. And fail like he did in Utah. He's a good player. Not good enough to be the #2 guy on a championship team.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Chandler played a great factor for the Mavs, and he is not returning to Dallas.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Pacers will shock the east this year by being a top 5 seed...They will also get a "big name" FA...West, Nene or Chandler


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I still think Nene's going to the Pacers.

Hibbert/FA
Nene/Hansbrough
Granger/FA
George/Rush?
Collison/Hill

I think they've got a shot.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Many sources are saying Nets are gonna throw a Max Contract at Nene.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Wouldn't take it if I were him.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Xile44 said:


> Chandler played a great factor for the Mavs, and he is not returning to Dallas.


Correct. He's going to go to Miami. 

But where is Dwight going? My money is on some how, some way, the Lakers.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Those are both horrible predictions.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Miami doesn't have Chandler money neither does L.A. have Dwight money.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



JCarbo04 said:


> Correct. He's going to go to Miami.
> 
> But where is Dwight going? My money is on some how, some way, the Lakers.


Chandler is not going to Miami, he is leaving Dallas not to just take a paycut to join Miami, Chandler is reportedly gonna meet with the GSW, Nets and I think Houston and Pacers,

As for Howard, Reports are saying he does not want to sign with the Clippers, As a fan wishful thinking would be Dwight Joining Deron in Brooklyn. He also seems to have his eyes set on the Lakers.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Lakers can't sign him outright in Free Agency and can't put together a package as attractive as other teams can.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

If I'm Dallas, if Dwight Howard really is interested in Dallas as Ric Bucher says he is, resign Butler & Chandler & send them to Orlando


----------



## Xile44

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



WWF said:


> Wouldn't take it if I were him.


You would not take A Max Contract?


----------



## Xile44

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> If I'm Dallas, if Dwight Howard really is interested in Dallas as Ric Bucher says he is, *resign Butler & Chandler & send them to Orland*o


I Highly doubt Otis would want that package for Dwight.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Xile44 said:


> You would not take A Max Contract?


Not to play for the Nets, who have nobody outside of Deron, who isn't staying after this season (Unless they get Dwight).


----------



## Xile44

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



WWF said:


> Not to play for the Nets, who have nobody outside of Deron, who isn't staying after this season (Unless they get Dwight).


Though Deron can easily attract FA, The Nets SG Rotation is good, AK-47 has said he would not mind playing for the Nets, Thad. Young and Prince are also FA Targets to sign who could fill in the SF hole we have. If we throw Nene the Max, he is taking it.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Xile44 said:


> I Highly doubt Otis would want that package for Dwight.


Best package: Mavs Chandler/Butler, Clips Gordon/Aminu/Jordan, Lakers Bynum/Odom, Nets Lopez/????


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The SG rotation is good?

The Nets have two SG's who play no defense in Morrow and Marshon Brooks.

AK-47 is a shell of his former self. Thad's not leaving Philly, Prince is most likely gonna go to a contender. If you guys would be dumb enough to give Nene the max, yeah he would come.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

NJ just needs to be patient. If Dwight doesn't re-sign in Orlando or wherever he's traded, the Nets will be one of the very few teams that could offer him a max contract.



HeatWave said:


> Best package: Mavs Chandler/Butler, Clips Gordon/Aminu/Jordan, Lakers Bynum/Odom, Nets Lopez/????


Clippers, pretty easily. They'd offer good picks as well.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Who really thinks Butler and Chandler are a good Package for Dwight?
Morrow has bad defense but you can't over look his shooting ability, he is a Dead Eye Sniper. MarShon was forced to carry the Offensive load back in college and was told to not focus much on defense.
The SG Rotation may not be as good but its fine, we need to fill in the SF and PF Holes more than anything. 

Clippers easily has the best package for Howard and CP3.

Can the Nets afford to be patient though, we need to win now with Deron, if Dwight does not land here and this team is mediocre Deron is not staying.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

you really think Nene, who isn't worth a max contract, will make Deron stay?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Aminu & Gordon can leave Orlando in a year or 2


----------



## Xile44

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



WWF said:


> you really think Nene, who isn't worth a max contract, will make Deron stay?


Never said that, nor did I intend to. The point is, can the Nets afford to sit back and make simple changes to this team and go into the season with basically the same roster as last year? Or prove to Deron we are serious about winning. Dwight may not want to play for the Nets. You think Deron would stay with the roster we have now, unlikely, but building for a competable (If that is a word) roster is not necessarily a bad thing. Or we could sit back and pray for Howard to play for the Nets, not thinking he may have other choices.
how good do you think our chances are with Dwight?

Deron also reportedly wants Nene and/or Chandler.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

If he wanted to stay I doubt he would've opted out of his contract.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



WWF said:


> The Lakers can't sign him outright in Free Agency and can't put together a package as attractive as other teams can.


That won't matter if he demands to go to the Lakers. If he refuses to go to any other teams then they will be forced to trade with the Lakers or let him walk for free.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'd rather he go for nothing. I have no interest whatsoever in Andrew Bynum. Being in the lottery and getting great picks for a couple years and clearing the books of big contracts would be exponentially better than being in Pacers/Rockets territory, being stuck in perpetual mediocrity.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



WWF said:


> I'd rather he go for nothing. I have no interest whatsoever in Andrew Bynum. Being in the lottery and getting great picks for a couple years and clearing the books of big contracts would be exponentially better than being in Pacers/Rockets territory, being stuck in perpetual mediocrity.


 Your an Orlando fan right? Where would you trade Howard.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yeah. I'd trade him to the Clippers preferably. Chicago could put together a decent package as well, I suppose. If I could choose any team, I'd ship he and Hedo to Atlanta.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



WWF said:


> Yeah. I'd trade him to the Clippers preferably. Chicago could put together a decent package as well, I suppose. If I could choose any team, I'd ship he and Hedo to Atlanta.


Clippers definitely have good assets, Im not to high on Noah and Loul Deng IMO, Plus Boozer's contract is tedious. You can ship him to ATL for the right pieces but im not sure if he would resign there.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Ideally, he'd stay in Orlando, of course. I don't see why everyone's not counting that as a possibility. It's more likely that him going to the Lakers, which is where the Media is trying to drive him.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



WWF said:


> Ideally, he'd stay in Orlando, of course. I don't see why everyone's not counting that as a possibility. It's more likely that him going to the Lakers, which is where the Media is trying to drive him.


Did you read the report saying CP3 is open to being traded to the Clippers and Magic?
Though the Magic do not have assets.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yeah, I saw that. I think it's possible. Otis isn't afraid to make bold moves, as we've seen. Not sure if Jameer/Anderson/Orton/Picks/Money would be enough, but I hope it would be. Redick would probably be thrown in too, but not sure how much interest they have in him.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Another game in the schedule.

December 27: Boston at Miami.

If you want me to be honest, we'll probably lose one of the games against either N.Y. or Miami, most likely Miami.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Also, Vince Carter is expected to be waived by the Suns once the offseason starts.

Who do you think picks him up?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Honestly have no clue. Otis will probably troll everybody and add him for part of the MLE.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Also, Vince Carter is expected to be waived by the Suns once the offseason starts.
> 
> Who do you think picks him up?


If the Bulls can't land certain SG's, they may settle for VC, which won't be bad IMO.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

If we lose Brown I'd love to have VC has a backup in the Lakers.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Mamba wants A.I. to be the backup.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yeah, yeah, yeah. I hear all of you and your reasons why these 2 moves won't happen. Let me say again, and as Skip Bayless would say, book it. Chandler to the Heat. Howard to the Lakers. It's going to happen.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Ok. If you say so. 5 days till free agency starts. GET SHIT DONE DANNY!


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Chandler can't go to the Heat. It is literally impossible. The guy wants a max contract, the Heat could off him like 5 million a year.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The most Miami could offer Chandler is the full MLE. Chandler wants a MAX contract. If Chandler was willing to take that the full MLE, don't you think he'd be staying in Dallas and try to help them repeat?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Oh and to answer you guys question.

Tyson Chandler is set to meet with the Warriors, Rockets, & Nets this week. I wouldn't be surprised if the Rockets gave him that max contract.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Maybe Vince will come back to Toronto and pull an Iverson and cry. #NOTLIKELY


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Chris Palmer of ESPN says its basically down to Warrior & Nets for Tyson Chandler


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

They already gave David Lee an 80 mil contract, they don't need another horrible one. Also if Golden State signs Chandler does that mean Biedrins is gone? I hope he does sign with the Warriors.

Curry/Lin
Ellis/Thompson
Wright/Williams
Lee/Udoh
Chandler/Biedrins

I think they can make the playoffs.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> Chris Palmer of ESPN says its basically down to Warrior & Nets for Tyson Chandler


Why are Nets interested in Chandler, I could understand Deron probably wants him but, Lopez or Chandler can't play PF.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> They already gave David Lee an 80 mil contract, they don't need another horrible one. Also if Golden State signs Chandler does that mean Biedrins is gone? I hope he does sign with the Warriors.
> 
> Curry/Lin
> Ellis/Thompson
> Wright/Williams
> Lee/Udoh
> Chandler/Biedrins
> 
> I think they can make the playoffs.


Yea, they can definitely be a playoff team.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Lopez _might_ be able to. But probably not.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Gotta bank on Golden St playing defense first...and Mark Jackson being a good coach


----------



## Xile44

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> Gotta bank on Golden St playing defense first...and Mark Jackson being a good coach


Well Chandler will definitely help them improve on Defense.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Not on the perimeter though...That's always been their biggest problem..


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yep you've got a point. They've gotta be at least top 5 worst perimeter defenses.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> They already gave David Lee an 80 mil contract, they don't need another horrible one. Also if Golden State signs Chandler does that mean Biedrins is gone? I hope he does sign with the Warriors.
> 
> Curry/Lin
> Ellis/Thompson
> Wright/Williams
> Lee/Udoh
> Chandler/Biedrins
> 
> I think they can make the playoffs.


Mavs
Lakers
Grizz
Thunder
Nuggets
Spurs
Clippers 
Blazers
And possibly suns and houston are better than them.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Mavs
> Lakers
> Grizz
> Thunder
> Nuggets
> Spurs
> Clippers
> Blazers
> And possibly suns and houston are better than them.


 Wilson Chandler, J.R Smith and Kenyon Martin are stuck in China.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Nuggets are not making the playoffs this year. They'll probably be a 30-35 win team at best.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The west has alot of decent-subpar teams 1-10..No real NBA overall dominant team


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

You don't consider the Mavs, Lakers, Thunder, and Spurs dominant? What conference are you watching? 

Nugs will make the playoffs, lol at you guys thinking otherwise. All they need to do is sign Nene back, that is a must.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

And what happens if Nene walks?

I'm pretty sure Ty Lawson & Gallinari aren't gonna lead a team to the playoffs in the West.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> You don't consider the Mavs, Lakers, Thunder, and Spurs dominant?


Not this year...I think OKC is the best in the west & can go through the west pretty easily, but its not because I seem them as a dominant team but because either certain teams are really young or other teams are trending down...

Memphis is intriguing but I dont know how they will handle coming off a successful season last year...


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Dallas will be a legit contender this season but they are an old team and they don't exactly have a great future and will most likely fall apart once Dirk starts declining in about two to three years. Tyson Chandler has already been disgustingly overpaid throughout his career and now that he's reached his prime and found a home it's pretty sad that he's going to sell his soul for money. He was the number one pick and 29 year old who has been on four different teams already. He had the best season of his career which was obviously the best fit so I don't understand any reason for him not to take a paycut with Dallas other than greed. Having said that, like I said Dallas does not really have the brightest future in the world so I'm sure he will not be paying the price too much in terms of team success down the road. I just think as much money as he already has made in his career with all the struggles he's had in terms of building a bond and connect with a team, he really has to take advantage of the situation.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Tyson Chandler wasn't the #1 pick, he was #2. Kwame Brown was the #1 pick that year.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Oh yes how did I forget about my boy...I stand corrected. Still a massive underachiever in his career up until he got in the perfect situation and his one hit wonder with Hornets.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

How will Dallas contend without Chandler & Butler? Don't think Peja, Marion & Haywood will hold it down this season like they did in May & June...


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Marion proved he still got it. The guy can obviously hold the position.

HeatWave how do you think that the Thunder can go easily through the Lakers when they have proved otherwise so far with Durant? Artest is a Durant killer and their bigs can't score on our bigs.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Artest is done...Durant's development will surpass whatever Artest has left in the tank which isn't much. Perkins can limit Bynum or whatever big man he is guarding and Westbrook is murder for the Lakers..If LA & OKC were in a playoff series I'd go with OKC in 5-6


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Marc Stein reports that other than the Suns, the Bulls & Knicks have also talked to Grant Hill about an offer


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

http://www.nypost.com/p/sports/knicks/knicks_eye_foster_i3uXxIxh1d7D783KgchKjK?CMP=OTC-rss&FEEDNAME=

will be shattered if jeff goes to NY


----------



## AvonBarksdale

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

It is just great that there will be ball being played on Christmas. 

I am betting on the Heat to win the ring pending whatever role players they add I just do not see who will beat them this year maybe OKC but no. Can't talk myself into the Bulls, Lakers, or Celts and I just can't see the Mavs doing that again.


----------



## Myst

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> Artest is done...Durant's development will surpass whatever Artest has left in the tank which isn't much. Perkins can limit Bynum or whatever big man he is guarding and Westbrook is murder for the Lakers..If LA & OKC were in a playoff series I'd go with OKC in 5-6


Artest might not be able to stop Durant but he typically plays him well. Limiting Durant would be enough, honestly. Thabo will probably do the same to Kobe, so Kobe and Durant will cancel out for the most part. As for Westbrook, Kobe can play him like he does Rondo. If those two struggle to score, Thunder won't do much. They don't have anyone capable of consistently scoring inside either. And I highly doubt Pau will play like a little girl like he did in last season's Playoff. 

I can easily see the series going 7 games with either team being capable of winning that game 7.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Warriors are interest in Tyson Chandler.....

What are they morons? yes..yes they are. I'm not sure what type of impact Chandler would have on a young rebuilding team like them. It will just have the same result of when he was playing for bobcats.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Ken Berger said:


> Thaddeus Young and the Nuggets spoke on Monday and have more conversations planned, according to a source.
> 
> Denver's interest in signing Young could be an indication that the team is preparing for the departure of Nene.


I want him to stay with Philly but I could see him as either the starting SF or 6th man for Denver. They still won't make the playoffs though.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Their starting Center...Timofey Mozgov?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Their starting center would most likely be Birdman.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Forgot about him. Still, he's not very good.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Well yeah. He would probably average 7 points, 7 rebounds, and 2 blocks. I'm being generous with that.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Samuel Dalmbert = Tyson Chandler

These two should be paid basically the same as they are both in very similar points and there careers and also bring similar assets to a team. If anything, Dalembert is overall more valuable because he's capable of slightly more offensively. I don't really see Kings resigning Dalembert with Hickson, Cousins, Thompson and also Hassan Whiteside perhaps getting his feet wet this season and developing hopefully into a Dalembert\Chandler type eventually down the road.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I've said it before and I'll say it again, since the 2012 draft has the potential to be the best draft since 2003, they should just tank and add one more significant piece and take the league by storm.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Nuggets drafted Faried the rebounding machine out of Morehead state so he may turn some heads...Size wise, Nuggets have two 7 footers on the roster...Ya never know


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

At least Birdman can block shots. Mozgov is useless.

I agree with you about Faried. Happy I got him in the fantasy draft before Mikey & WWF could.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again, since the 2012 draft has the potential to be the best draft since 2003, they should just tank and add one more significant piece and take the league by storm.


It could be bigger. 2003 draft produced three superstars, two of them are two top 3 players today, and then Melo as well. Oh and it also had Bosh. These draft could see a number of superstars and some solid role players as well coming from last years' draft.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Ehh, you do have a point. The 2003 Draft's top 5 players are LeBron, D. Wade, Melo, Bosh, & David West.

The big task will be being able to find 3 guys to either be at least close to equal or better than the 2003 draft's top 3 best players.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



> The Lakers won’t wait long for a dreaded back-to-back-to-back situation.
> 
> They are scheduled to play three games over the first three days of the season: Dec. 25 at home against Chicago, Dec. 26 at Sacramento and Dec. 27 at home against Utah.
> 
> Ho-ho-ho?
> 
> The NBA schedule has not been publicly released, but details have been obtained by The Times, including the Lakers’ frantic start.
> 
> Teams haven’t played three games in three nights since the last lockout-shortened season in 1999, but every team has at least one sequence in the upcoming 66-game season. Some teams will have two or three sets of terrible threes.
> 
> The Lakers have no other sets of back-to-back-to-backs as of now, though there might still be changes to the schedule, which will be finalized and released Tuesday by the NBA.
> 
> Adding to the Lakers’ early challenge: Andrew Bynum will serve a five-game suspension for body-slamming Dallas guard J.J. Barea in last season’s playoffs.
> 
> Christmas isn’t the only holiday on which the Lakers play. They are scheduled to travel to Denver on Jan. 1 and also play the afternoon of Dec. 31 against an unknown opponent.
> 
> The Lakers will not visit every NBA city because they play only 18 games against Eastern Conference teams this season. They will not play at Chicago, New Jersey, Charlotte, Indianapolis, Atlanta and one other team.
> 
> The Lakers travel to Boston, Miami and Orlando but don’t play the Magic at Staples Center.
> 
> They face every West team three or four times.


I guess this the NBA's form of punishment on Derek Fisher. Tragic. Start off the season on a back-to-back-to-back.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The only person I know of, since I don't really pay too much attention to college ball, that could equal or get close to LBJ and Wade is Barnes. But Jones, Drummond, Rivers, Gillichrist(sp?),P.Jones, and few others are also big names.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The majority of the insiders are expecting Austin Rivers to stay another year, plus me personally, I think he needs to stay another year to improve his game. Here's a list of players though:

http://www.nbadraft.net/2012mock_draft


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

So from my limited knowledge, the first 13ish picks are pretty damn solid, as in all have potential to become great or at least a solid role player? And I thought Barnes was the most talented player in the draft this year? Why isn't he projected to go first. Then again, Center=Drummond=Bowie=Oden= LOL.

Oh and Kings should tank for Barnes

PG-Evans
SG-Thorton
SF-Barnes
PF-Hickson
C-Cousins

HOLY SHIT FUTURE.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

No. Most people have Andre Drummond or Anthony Davis going #1.

I agree with you about tanking for Harrison Barnes though.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

So who, would you say, is the most talented though? Teams always go for the bigs first, that's no surprise and Drummond is suppose to be a beast, but I've had enough of teams picking big guys thinking they're going to be great just because they're big and do great in college/high school where the competition at Center, and even PF, isn't nearly as tough and its easier to post impressive rebound/blocking numbers.

For some reason I also love Perry Jones, I really hope he doesn't go the Celtics. Whose pick do they have anyways?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

In my opinion, Anthony Davis is the most talented. He can score, he can defend, he can rebound, he can block. The only thing I would think he would really need to improve on to play center in the NBA is his size. He's tall, I believe 7 feet, but he's skinny, he needs to bulk up.

We have the Clippers pick, but it's top 10 protected.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Harrison Barnes is the next Luol Deng. Good player. Not worth tanking for.


----------



## Champ

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

what anthony davis needs to do is shave his unibrow and get plastic surgery


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I wouldn't tank specifically for Harrison Barnes, I was just saying the Kings should tank for a good pick.

Who cares about looks? He's a fucking monster. The Raptors would take his ass in a heartbeat to replace the joke of a center.

Everyone talks about LeBron's receding hairline but yet he's the best basketball player in the world.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*










WWF's just mad about the FUTURE.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yep, yep, yep.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*










That's the real future.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

*Inb4PaulPierceWheelchairPicture*

Oh yeah and in June 2012, expect a lil something like this:


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

that's the past. here's some more past history lessons.

Jerry West and Wilt to Magic and Kareem to Kobe and Shaq to Pau and Kobe. WE REPLACE SUPERSTARS WITH SUPERSTARS and end up with...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Bill & Houdini busting Jerry & Wilt's ass on the regular, to John Havlicek & Dave Cowens swag to Larry Legend swag to Big 3 swag.

Now who mad?










Funny how me and UDK are the only guys in this thread who can boast about almost half a century of success. Tragic.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'm not mad since you guys haven't been at all, or even close, to being better than us since Russell and that's a fact. I have a lot of respect for Bill, which is why I can say he was the definition of a winner. It wasn't MJ, and people shouldn't even argue it was, not Kobe, not Magic, not Bird, not even West. RUSSELl WAS A WINNER. HE WAS TEBOWING BEFORE GOD EVEN BLESSED TEBOW THE POWER TO TEBOW.

Dice aren't you a Cavs fan? Don't make me and notorious start posting pictures of Clevelands' failure to have success.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

We're 2-3 against you guys in the Finals since Russell left and every series went to 6 or 7 games so we have to be somewhat close.

But yes Bill was a winner.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I know we've been close when it has come to actually finals matchups against each other, but I was talking about overall success after the Russell era. We started to dominate and are now only one championship behind now. WE'RE COMING FOR THAT 17th CHAMPIONSHIP. Kobe's destiny will be fulfilled.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Well of course you guys have killed us since Russell left in overall dominance, especially due to the 90's and mid 00's mediocrity.

Cleveland sports :lmao :lmao

The Cavaliers don't even belong in the same breath as the Celtics & Lakers when it comes to legacy. But that's not a knock to Cleveland, because no team does or probably ever will.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

We were pretty awful after Magic left as well tbf...until SHAQ and KOBE SWAG COMBINED proving to be too much swag for one team to handle, but enough swag for three championships.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

We had really poor management (Ex. Trading Joe Johnson in his rookie year for fucking Tony Delk) and bad luck (Ex. The deaths of Len Bias & Reggie Lewis).


----------



## Dragon 316

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> We had really poor management (Ex. Trading Joe Johnson in his rookie year for fucking Tony Delk) and bad luck (Ex. The deaths of Len Bias & Reggie Lewis).


The death of Bias really hurt. He would've helped Boston win multiple championships.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Tbf, he seemed great and all, but you never know how good he would have turned out. Losing a second overall pick like that does hurt a lot though. 

At best, he could have helped them to another championship against the Lakers in 87, but that's a lot to ask out of a rookie and I don't think he would have gotten them those two extra wins. Maybethe following year he could have gone against the Lakers again with Bird, but I still think Magic Johnson in his prime with Kareem and our great supporting cast was still too much to overcome. After that is the bad boys and I'm 99% sure he wouldn't have been beating the Bulls in the 90s.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Knew they wouldn't amnesty Brandon Roy right away...


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Dwight Howard/Deron Williams pick & role sounds more deadly the more I think about it..If D-Will can make Boozer look THAT good I can just imagine what he'll do with Dwight


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> Dwight Howard/Deron Williams pick & role sounds more deadly the more I think about it..If D-Will can make Boozer look THAT good I can just imagine what he'll do with Dwight


Dwight doesn't excel in the pick and roll so probably nothing...


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

anyone know when All-Star game tickets go on sale?

*Edit:* Dwight owns the P&R


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Father Flex said:


> Dwight doesn't excel in the pick and roll so probably nothing...


Pick & Roll is the only thing Orlando runs in games lol


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Jesus Christ, the cheapest tickets for the ASG are $550? Fuck that.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Larry has flown over to denver to meet nene smh he is gonna want way to much


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao Lakers are trying to acquire both CP3 and Dwight and willing to trade anyone on the roster to do so. That would be the biggest big three tbh, but one with the worst supporting cast.


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

It was also reported by Chris Broussard, meaning the report is 100% BS


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Link

I doubt they get both. But like I said a few days ago, and all of you were saying no way. Dwight will go to the Lakers. Book it.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again, since the 2012 draft has the potential to be the best draft since 2003, they should just tank and add one more significant piece and take the league by storm.


I've never been a huge fan of rebuilding and don't believe in it as a reliable strategy for success. Kings have Tyreke Evans and Demarcus Cousins who both have realistic chances of taking the team over the hump and perhaps making a push for the postseason. With a little veteran talent help from a guy like Nene who they could realistically pick up I think tanking is so two years ago for them and not really something they should be looking at with all the young talent on there roster.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> :lmao Lakers are trying to acquire both CP3 and Dwight and willing to trade anyone on the roster to do so. That would be the biggest big three tbh, but one with the worst supporting cast.


They're not getting both, Highly doubt that.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

So, Magic CEO Bob Vander Weide resigned today, days after reportedly making a late-night call to Dwight Howard, in which Vander Weide was intoxicated. If he fucked this up, I'll be eternally pissed the fuck off.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

LOLMagic if that's true.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Peter_PNBA The True NBA Source 
@johnhollinger Talks about the Magic offering Jameer Nelson, 2012 1st rounder + get another team involved to send Deron Williams to Magic


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

^ You want that to happen?

Oh yeah and the Pacers are meeting with Nene today. GET SHIT DONE!


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

lolwut

Otis will pull an Otis and somehow manage to trade Jameer & the 1st to New Jersey for Travis Outlaw and a doughnut.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I never understand Otis. One thing I never will understand is how the offseason after you guys make it to the championship. He gets rid of 3 of the 5 starters that brought you guys there.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> ^ You want that to happen?
> 
> Oh yeah and the Pacers are meeting with Nene today. GET SHIT DONE!


LOL Hell no, just thought i'd share some news.
Looks like Otis is intoxicated to.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

My excuse is that he's black.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Well since it's usually what I do. I'll give you guys some updates.



> On the first day NBA teams could contact players directly, Danny Ainge made clear his desire to keep his own house in order.
> 
> With a clear and critical need to bring in new talent, one of the first calls the Celtics president made was to one of his own free agents, Glen Davis.
> 
> “It’s my understanding that Danny called Glen early this morning and expressed his desire to have Glen back,” said John Hamilton, Davis’ representative.
> 
> Hamilton wouldn’t say much beyond that, but the sides have been talking for several days about what it will take to retain Big Baby.


:sad:



> The Clippers have offered DeAndre Jordan a five-year, $40 million offer, according to sources.
> 
> Jordan, a restricted free agent, may still sign an offer sheet with a higher dollar amount that forces the Clippers to match.





> The Rockets are the front-runners for free agent Samuel Dalembert.


I'll LOL if they give him a ridiculous contract.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

interesting that everyone went to meet nene. Vogel, Larry, Morway and shaw

nene must be our number one target


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

He should be. Like I said, this team has a good chance at the 4th or 5th seed in the East:

Collison/Hill
George/Rush or FA
Granger/Dunleavy or FA
Nene/Hansbrough
Hibbert/FA


----------



## jaw2929

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



> On the first day NBA teams could contact players directly, Danny Ainge made clear his desire to keep his own house in order.
> 
> With a clear and critical need to bring in new talent, one of the first calls the Celtics president made was to one of his own free agents, Glen Davis.
> 
> “It’s my understanding that Danny called Glen early this morning and expressed his desire to have Glen back,” said John Hamilton, Davis’ representative.
> 
> Hamilton wouldn’t say much beyond that, but the sides have been talking for several days about what it will take to retain Big Baby.


Good! With the exception of his disappearing act last year in the Playoffs, I like Davis. I think Danny should re-sign him to another 2-3 year contract. He can really be beneficial to the team, when he WANTS to be. Let's see how this turns out....


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Well he play different this year if he really was just playing selfish ball like that in his contract year. We'll see, I think he'll be back but from what I've read, Detroit is gonna make a push for him they've been wanting to bring him in since his rookie year.


----------



## Xist2inspire

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Xile44 said:


> Peter_PNBA The True NBA Source
> @johnhollinger Talks about the Magic offering Jameer Nelson, 2012 1st rounder + get another team involved to send Deron Williams to Magic


Wait, what?

I just don't get the Magic sometimes. Didn't it get out that the Magic were on CP3's short list of teams he'd want to play for? Don't Josh Smith and Dwight have a bit of a history? Why aren't they going after those guys? Same with NO, they're not even trying to convince CP3 to stay, and I heard that Jamal Crawford had them high on his list of teams he'd like to play for.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Well before the lockout ended, the Josh Smith to Orlando was the move that was all over the rumor mill but it apparently fell out. And I don't know, maybe Orlando thinks Deron's better than CP3? A lot of people think that.

Anyway for those that care, at 6PM Central NBATV will be hosting a special for the schedule.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Orlando's probably in panic mode. That's why you're hearing such rumours. If they can get D-Will for Nelson and a first though that's a steal.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Wish I could find a NBA TV stream SOMEWHERE on the internet...sigh.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

NBA.com has a live stream going.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Chris Paul has added Golden State to his list of teams as long as they sign a free agent. Probably to replace Biedrins as you know, he's terrible. Holy shit at the thought of that back court though.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ba...construct-a-billboard-begging?urn=nba-wp11377


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

If CP3 and Dwight really want a championship while getting paid, while being in the spotlight, and joining a team with great team history then they should both demand a trade to the Lakers. :side:

They would win one guranteed.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I beleive Chris Paul would have serious serious chances of winning a title with Lakers, Magic, Celtics. I think he probally has just as good of a chance on all teams considering what everybody would have to give up for the guy. If he goes to Magic he probally has the best future since that would be a new beginning of a crushing combo with him and Dwight for years. Celtics and Lakers would probally give him a title but say goodbye to his future and he's just going to end up in the same situation he's in now...especially with the Celtics. Give KG one more season and he's done. Ray Allen will still probally maintain two more solid years because of his excellent condition and I expect Pierce to start declining this season or the season afterwards (not that he already hasn't) but significant declining. Lakers on the other hand have there own issues with Kobe Bryant declining and they are more than likely going to have to get rid of there bright future prospect (Bynum).


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I agree with you, I believe either this season or next season is his last.

Ray Allen's arguably the most in-shape player in the league. I can see him pushing 40 still playing completely healthy if he wants to, but it can get tiring being on the road all the time and as you get older you wanna spend more time with family.

Paul Pierce has got about 3 or 4 years left.


----------



## 99FELONIEZ

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

i really hope both howard & paul get traded to the lakers. but if it has to be one, im fine with either one of them


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I will be sad when Ray Allen retires .


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Pierce doesnt have that long left, he will start declining either season or the next.

I will be sad if Allen retires with the Celtics.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The full schedule has been released, here's the rankings for teams with the most national TV games.

1. 29 (L.A. Lakers)
2. 27 (Miami, New York)
4. 26 (Chicago, Dallas)
6. 24 (Boston, Oklahoma City, Orlando)
9. 23 (L.A. Clippers)
10. 18 (Portland)
11. 17 (Golden State)
12. 16 (Phoenix)
13. 14 (Denver, San Antonio)
15. 13 (Atlanta)
16. 12 (Utah Jazz)
17. 10 (Memphis, Philly)
19. 9 (New Orleans, Sacramento)
21. 7 (Houston)
22. 6 (Minnesota, Washington)
24. 5 (Milwaukee)
25. 4 (Charlotte, Indiana, New Jersey)
28. 2 (Detroit)
29. 1 (Cleveland, Toronto)


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Pierce doesnt have that long left, he will start declining either season or the next.
> 
> I will be sad if Allen retires with the Celtics.


Well I never said Pierce would play 3 more all-star level years. At the end of his career he'll probably be somewhat like Grant Hill is now. He'd be a good 3rd or 4th option as a starter or as a 6th man/role player off the bench.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Toronto: 1 lol


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'll get ALL 82 GAMES of the incredble, the best, the soon to be champions...THE RAPTORS.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yep and it's on NBATV in like the last 1 or 2 weeks of the season.

I guess David didn't want the fans watching those FADEAWAY BRICKS.

I knew the Clippers would have a lot of national games, but I didn't expect them to have that many, also would've expected the Grizzlies to have more.

And you know what makes it even more crazy? Those national games aren't even factoring in the Tuesday night games where NBATV lets you vote for who plays in it. So the Lakers, Heat, Celtics, Knicks, & Bulls might end up with over half of their games on national TV.

Doesn't matter to me though, I'm most likely gonna get LP. And if I don't, I still get every Rockets, Mavericks, Spurs, & Bulls game.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yeah, I get every Orlando game. Normally a good thing, but could be heartbreaking this year.


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Blake Griffin, Chris Paul, and Dwight Howard all in LA together will give LA two power teams


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yeah I don't think there will ever be a day when both the Lakers & Clippers are elite. But then again, I doubt there will ever be a day when the Clippers are elite in general.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



> The Hornets have narrowed down their list of possible trade partners for Chris Paul to the Clippers, Warriors and Celtics, according to sources.
> 
> The Lakers, Mavericks and Rockets are also pushing for a trade, but are on the second tier.
> 
> According to sources, Golden State is offering Stephen Curry, Klay Thompson and Ekpe Udoh. The team would also amnesty Andris Biedrins in order to create cap space to reunite Paul with Tyson Chandler.


If the Warriors do this trade, amnesty Biedrins, sign Chandler and do the Ellis/Iguodala swap they become instant contenders.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I don't really like that trade for Golden State personally.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Wouldn't they have like no depth? That just means they would fail really, really hard.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Sam Amick said:


> Sources said their offer includes point guard Rajon Rondo, a 2012 top-10 protected first-round pick from the Clippers, second-year guard Avery Bradley and rookie guard E'Twaun Moore for Chris Paul, Trevor Ariza, and other filler. Another source said restricted free agent Jeff Green would likely be part of that deal as well.


I'll just repost what I posted in another forum:

I really don't want this trade to happen if he's not coming over with an extension.

Fuck the bullshit, I'm not giving up an All-Star PG plus 3 other players and a valuable Clippers draft pick in the deepest draft since 2003 to rent a superstar for a season and "try" to convince him to stay. Fuck that.

If we're trading for Paul, we're making sure he's coming over with an extension. I'm not for us getting Paul and him leaving us high and dry and it's the 90's all of over again and we're building from square fucking one. Not for it. In Danny I trust, but something's gotta give. I just can't see why he'd want to take such a huge risk like that.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

But you get Trevor Ariza!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

No. We saw what Ariza was with the Rockets when he was their #1 option. Well, he was supposed to be. And he ended up being the #3 option.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Why can't Chris Paul be a good little boy and just resign with New Orleans and leave the shift of power for another day. That team is going to be some kind of embarrassing this year without West and Paul. Looks like the offence will be going through Emeka Okafor lolololol. Could you imagine Rondo trying to get assists out of that line up. Obviously not accounting for whoever they get back in return. Them (Charlotte Hornets) and Orlando (SHAQ BABY) were the teams I cheered for as a small child before the Raptors came to be. Forever will have a bit of a soft spot for them.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Well originally the Celtics/Hornets were trying to get the Warriors involved and wanted to send Steph Curry to N.O., Rondo to Golden State and CP3 to Boston but the Warriors rejected.

Not saying they should've accepted the deal, but I don't think Curry/Ellis is a good mix, I think Golden State's gonna have to get rid of one.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Personal question here:

Does no one think anything about team loyalty anymore? Like where do you all stand on it? With the rash of big names ending up on new teams the past number of years how do you feel about the guys that stick it out and remain with their team through and through. Do you have hold these guys to a higher level of respect? I don't really know what I'm asking but ya. 

Even with baseball we have Pujols who could end up on a new team in the very near future.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Depends. If they go to a super-team, I lose some respect for 'em. If they just decide to move on, I don't give a shit.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'm split on it. Sometimes you can be too loyal, like Kevin Garnett for example. He spent all of his prime in Minnesota and was too loyal to leave and when he finally left and got put in a good situation, he won a championship and has declined every year since, resulting in his team not being able to become the dynasty they were expected to. K.G.'s even said himself that if he wasn't too loyal, he would've left Minnesota earlier looking back now. And lots of players including LeBron, CP3, Dwight among others have said that what happened with K.G. played a role in why they wanted to get out of bad situations and not spend their prime careers on a team not headed in a positive direction due to loyalty and I'm all for that.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

It just seems to me that hardly anyone stays on the same team for their entire career anymore. There was a time when superstars stayed on the same team for their entire careers.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I beleive in team loyalty as long as the team is doing their best effort to surround their talent with the proper talent.

Kobe was going to leave, except they did their best to get good players so he would stay, and once they proved to him they could do that he stayed. KG had team loyalty on a shitty team and it got him nowhere. And it really depends what these players are aiming for, its clealy not all about the money otherwise they would be signing with their original teams and it shows they want a championship which I want to see. What I don't want to see is these players planning this shit beforehand and not giving their teams a proper chance to surround, it isn't as easy as they may think because of how these talented players instantly improve the team around and don't allow them to more picks like them. 

Melo leaving the Nuggets annoyed me because they were a good team that did all they could to get good players and they did that, but since he wasn't good enough to get them over that hump he decided to leave and just play with another superstar. Pathetic. CP3's team sucks ass, I don't blame him for leaving and I like how he said he would accept going to some other teams other than the Knicks like the warriors and other teams like that. Howard also is stuck with the dumbest management I've ever seen.

I could go on, but I think I got my point across, even if its in a confusing manner.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Derrick Rose should be the poster-boy for the NBA. Loyal, humble, hard-working, hates losing, etc,. He has a laundry list of endearing qualities... (no nuthugger)

That GS trade would be sick for the Hornets. Klay Thompson is a bonafied scorer.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

He already is/will be by the end of the season.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yeah if that offer is on the table I'm really not sure why New Orleans hasn't accepted yet. Curry is a stud scorer and will only get better in the areas he struggles with, Udoh will be a defensive juggernaut I think, who can probably guard the 3, 4 or 5 as he's pretty quick but still quite strong.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

ppl mad about how left Cleveland, but Chris Paul is telling teams he'll sign an extension with them if they sign Chandler..smh


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

What's the big deal about Chandler? Does Paul feel sorry for the fact that such a strong defender/rebounder has played for so many teams? What if he goes to a team that already has a legit centre.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> ppl mad about how left Cleveland, but Chris Paul is telling teams he'll sign an extension with them if they sign Chandler..smh


LBJ-Does a live show to announce his decision, doesn't tell owners of Cleveland beforehand, gives those fans hope saying Cavs have a strong chance of resigning him, plans to team up with DWade and Bosh for years, and starts this whole "leave your team and join with a super team" shit. Not only that, but his retarded agency is ruining the league, NBA needs to end that shit and say no more because that will be a huge problem in the near future. Or at least make it so that LBJ isn't so closely associated with the agency and his friends don't basically run it, which means he basically runs it.

CP3-I'll give any team a chance as long as they give me a player that makes me think we'll have a chance at a championship.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

You guys think this Paul trade talk is just off-season hype or do you see him seriously getting traded in the next couple of weeks?


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Ghetto Anthony said:


> You guys think this Paul trade talk is just off-season hype or do you see him seriously getting traded in the next couple of weeks?


he is 100% gone there is no way in hell he will stay a hornet after whats happened the past week


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

yeah, they won't be letting him go for free so I expect a trade soon. 

I don't see why teams that are losing a star player want a star player in the same position in return, why not just a player at a different position that is a star?


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yeah if I were Hornets I'd ship his ass as soon as possibile. I hate how teams wait and wait and than you have the season actually starting and there's still no solution and it actually ends up being bigger than the actual teams success or lack of success. Huge distraction and the more it gets out in the media the bigger distaction it's more than likely going to end up being. Hornets need to stop being greedy and quickly figure out the best solution, the quicker you start rebuilding the quicker it ends and they are just backpeddling the more this gets dragged out. I don't mind it at this point because it's still very early and perhaps there still exploring all there options but once the season begins I believe it's not only bad for the hornets but it's bad for the NBA in general and takes away from the actual game. You can say the same thing for Dwight Howard and Orlando but I think they will actually have success this season if they don't trade Dwight while Hornets will most likely develope into an embarassment.

Speaking of the hornets...where do you guys end up seeing David West go? I'm not a huge fan of the guy but he's only 31 years old so he still has perhaps two to three good years left in him considering his playing style that relies heavilly on skill. I can see the guy being productive as a role player years from now but right now I wouldn't be surprised if he makes a strong comeback and establishes himself as a solid starting PF because he comes off as the type of guy who has played with a chip on his shoulder his whole career so I'm sure he's going to be motivated after his season ending knee injury. Like I said, he's the type of player who relies on his skill with his shooting and scoring so his age will not hit him nearly as much. I wouldn't give the guy a bigger contract than the full MLE but it will still be interesting to see him this upcoming season.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

West to the Pacers..


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

My pick is the Nets or Bucks.


----------



## Terry Gyimah

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Paul I can see him getting traded to the Lakers, to be very honest

If not, then to New York Knicks for sure


----------



## Xist2inspire

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Hornets have already proven that they don't want to improve with Paul, so I guess they'll try to do it without him. Kinda makes them look stupid for dumping both Thornton and Collison last year........

West will be the consolation prize for whoever misses out on Tyson and Nene, since he'll likely come at a bargain price compared to those two. Hey JM, think Toronto should make a run at him?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

No, and they shouldn't. Raptors shouldn't sign anyone and just continue to suck this year to get the best draft pick next year.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Raptors don't need a Power Forward and shouldn't anyway. I'm fine with them signing Chandler though as long as Bargnani is gone. Turns out the Raptors are trying to get Jonas out of Lithuania for this year too and very well could get him seeing as his team there is essentially bankrupt.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

A lot of updates for you guys.

- ESPN is reporting that T-Mac is set to sign with the Hawks for the vets minimum.
- Tyson Chandler, Caron Butler, & J.J. Barea are all not expected to return to the Mavericks.
- The Warriors are reportedly leading the race to sign Tyson Chandler.
- The Hornets are most interested in getting either Steph Curry or Eric Gordon for CP3. Sorry Danny.
- Grant Hill is leaning towards signing with the Knicks.
- The Heat are pursuing Shannon Brown, as well as Kwame Brown.
- The Rockets are leading the race for Samuel Dalembert.
- The Celtics are negotiating with Reggie Evans.
- The Spurs plan to amnesty Richard Jefferson, they also lead the race to sign Caron Butler.

Here's my take:
1. By signing T-Mac, does that basically confirm that Crawford is gone?
2. It came out earlier that they're gonna try to go after Deron in 2012, is this the first step?
3. If it does happen, I love the signing for GS, I just hope they don't give him a ridiculous contract.
4. Ehh, like I said I'm split on whether or not I wanted Rondo to go. From NO's standpoint, I'd take Curry.
5. I love the Grant Hill signing for N.Y. Sucks from a Boston perspective.
6. I don't see how Shannon fits with Miami, Kwame is an upgrade from Joel Anthony but it isn't much to celebrate.
7. So if they sign Dalembert? What happens with the Chuckwagon? He's one of my favorite players I hope wherever he goes he starts.
8. Like I said earlier in this thread, Reggie is exactly what we need.
9. I love this for San Antonio, they could be a sleeper team this year.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

@gdickerson_csn
celts working pacers hard to be part of 3 team deal to land paul


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Danny needs to just give it up. The Hornets do not want Rondo and they definitely don't want Collison because if they did they wouldn't have got rid of him in the first place.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Lakers are saying who needs Chris Paul or Dwight Howard? Friday they're set to sign Jason Kapono to a one year, vet's min. deal.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

WILT THE STILT-Joined the lakers after failing to win anywhere else after being the most dominant center and won a championship with the Lakers.

KAREEM-Joined the Lakers after winning only one championship with the Bucks, most dominant center in his prime, and then won 5 more championships with the Lakers.

SHAQ- Wanted to go big time and win championships, most dominant center in his prime, joined the Lakers and then won 3 championships with the Lakers.

Anyone see a pattern here or is it just me? :side:


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I love how yahoo has a headline about Kris Humphries trying to move on past his brief marriage with Kim Kardashian. You know, instead of like making the main point of the headline about how he is seeking a contract to play in the league. 

Curry is apparently "safe and secure" with Warriors according to team executives. I assume that's wishy washy standard diplomatical response for he'll be traded.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Nah, they've actually been very resilient in trading him, even to NO for CP3.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Crawford to the Blazers imo which imo make them the 2nd best team in the west behind OKC, even with Center issues


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

From what I've heard, Atlanta and Chicago are discussing a S&T trade involving Crawford.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Blazers aren't second best, they proved last year even with all that depth and stuff that they still weren't good enough to go against the top teams. Heatwave you're not giving enough credit to the older teams; Mavs, Spurs, and Lakers are still the top teams in the west until something is done to prove otherwise. I'll have to actually see the Thunder beat those teams in the playoffs, or I guess regular season, to make me think they're now the best. Talent and youth isn't everything, their chemistry is shit and they don't play as a team, Westbrook goes for his and Durant does the same for himself.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> From what I've heard, Atlanta and Chicago are discussing a S&T trade involving Crawford.


For who? Deng? Don't see much Bulls can give back in return.. I'm surprised they're not worrying to find suitors for Smith since he said he wants out...


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

they will once cp3 goes down the dominoes will fall kaman smith etc


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



> Talks slow, but California teams leading race for All-Star Paul
> 
> No decision has been made by New Orleans about where to send point guard Chris Paul, but a source with a good read on the talks puts the list of leaders for his services as such: the Lakers, Clippers and Warriors. There are other teams making a push, among them Dallas and Houston, but there are no indications that they're being seriously considered by Hornets general manager Dell Demps.
> 
> But the situation doesn't begin and end with the Hornets' intentions, since Paul's perspective on where he might agree to stay long-term is a major factor. The Celtics, for example, have the assets (Rajon Rondo) and the incentive, but sources close to Paul says he has no interest in a long-term future in Boston and that reality might have moved the Celtics to the back of this pack.
> 
> Other things are slowing the discussions as well, including the Warriors' possible addition of his friend and former teammate, free-agent center Tyson Chandler. And while the Hornets are certainly working on the situation almost around the clock, the possibility remains that they bypass the many opportunities before them and enter training camp with Paul in tow.
> 
> Here's a look at the top contenders for Paul right now:
> Lakers
> 
> No matter how badly Paul wants to join forces with Carmelo Anthony and Amar'e Stoudemire, it seems clear that he realizes he can't get to New York via trade this season. As a result, his new favorite destination, I'm told, is the Lakers.
> 
> But what it would take to get him there remains to be seen. Lakers center Andrew Bynum is the prized piece because of his age (24) and, when healthy, his two-way impact, but he's not a good fit with incumbent center Emeka Okafor. The Hornets' veteran is owed a combined $40.4 million over the next three years and might have to be sent out (possibly to a third team) in such a deal.
> 
> Forward Pau Gasol is also believed to be in play, but the 31-year-old whose playoff performance raised questions about his game wouldn't fit as nicely into a rebuilding effort. Still, he's a four-time All-Star with good years left who has no shortage of value.
> 
> In much the same way as I was told "everyone but Dirk" is being made available by the Mavericks for Paul, the Lakers could find themselves discussing everyone on their roster not named Kobe.
> Clippers
> 
> While there was conflicting information about the Clippers' offer, the bottom line for the Hornets is this: They want the 2012 unprotected first-round pick that came from Minnesota. Of all the assets in play here, that pick is atop the Hornets' wish list, alongside Golden State guard Stephen Curry.
> 
> Next year's draft is being billed as one of the NBA's best in years. Kentucky forward Anthony Davis, Connecticut center Andre Drummond and North Carolina small forward Harrison Barnes are among the many players who could do wonders for the Hornets' rebuilding effort. And while the Timberwolves are expected to improve under new coach Rick Adelman, the Hornets would be rooting all season long for a terrible showing that would lead to a high pick.
> 
> The question then becomes who would head the Hornets' way in such a deal. Giving up too much (as in shooting guard Eric Gordon and/or center DeAndre Jordan in a sign-and-trade) could affect Paul's willingness to stay there long-term. Nonetheless, two sources close to Paul say he is open to the idea of playing and staying in Los Angeles (either with Blake Griffin or Kobe ).
> 
> But because the new collective bargaining agreement makes it more lucrative for a player in Paul's position to re-sign in the summer as opposed to signing an extension now, Paul may have to find a new way to show he's willing to stay beyond this season. One likely idea, as was suggested to me recently, would be for Paul to pick up his player option for next season ($17.7 million) as a sign of good faith commitment. While a new deal would eventually be agreed upon, picking up the option would assure the team that they had his contractual rights in the interim and allow the blood pressure of the respective GM to stop rising.
> Warriors
> 
> A source confirmed an ESPN.com report that talks between the Warriors and Hornets regarding Paul slowed on Wednesday, but I'm told not to read too much into it. I can't see Golden State giving up its young core of second-year guard Stephen Curry, rookie guard Klay Thompson and second-year forward Ekpe Udoh without assurances that Paul will stay beyond this season, and that is only likely to happen if they land Chandler.
> 
> It made sense then that the Warriors turned their attention to Chandler on Tuesday night, when they met with him in L.A. after having discussions with his representatives the week before. What's more, it behooved the Warriors to start handling the Chandler/Paul components separately even though they might be linked, as their players arrived in town this week and the possibility for ruffled feathers increased.
> 
> Right on cue, Curry told local media on Wednesday that he was informed by general manager Larry Riley and new coach Mark Jackson that he was "safe and secure" before elaborating on his view of the situation.
> 
> "Obviously, there's the business of basketball and there are things that may happen with a GM having to make a decision for the best interest of the team," Curry told reporters. "When you have a guy like Chris Paul, who is a franchise player, that's something you really have to think about with anybody on the roster. I understand that. I'm not going to be upset if they entertained that."
> 
> The Warriors might have the toughest sales job of this bunch, but there are additional reasons for cautious optimism among those fans who want this trade. As was the hope when owners Joe Lacob and Peter Guber hired Jackson, I'm told Paul is among the many players who respect the former New York point guard and TNT analyst and see him adding credibility to their situation.
> 
> The addition of lead assistant Michael Malone shouldn't be overlooked, either: He was second-in-command on the Hornets' staff last season when they were the most-improved defensive team in the league under first-year coach Monty Williams.


I knew it. I knew Paul didn't wanna come here.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Nothing but smoke screens..He'll be a Knick next season & some team will rent him to make one (last) title run


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I really like the Spurs chances this season if they are able to pickup Caron Butler. He's exactly what they need at the moment and is without question an upgrade over Richard Jefferson in my view. They also have an excellent draft pick in Kawhi Leonard who I think is a wonderful prospect that can turn into a Ron Artest type player. The lockout short season benefits teams like Celtics and Spurs in a way but it also hurts them with the back to back to backs so as long as Spurs manage Duncan and Ginobli's minutes I wouldn't be surprised to see them holding up the first seed all season long. Last season was a nightmare matchup for them in the playoffs but they are a veteran savvy playoff experience team so I expect them to have a big run.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Kings source confirms Sacramento has offered four-year deal at midlevel exception ($20 million) to Chuck Hayes and optimistic he'll accept

hmmm


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> I really like the Spurs chances this season if they are able to pickup Caron Butler. He's exactly what they need at the moment and is without question an upgrade over Richard Jefferson in my view. They also have an excellent draft pick in Kawhi Leonard who I think is a wonderful prospect that can turn into a Ron Artest type player. The lockout short season benefits teams like Celtics and Spurs in a way but it also hurts them with the back to back to backs so as long as Spurs manage Duncan and Ginobli's minutes I wouldn't be surprised to see them holding up the first seed all season long. Last season was a nightmare matchup for them in the playoffs but they are a veteran savvy playoff experience team so I expect them to have a big run.


I predicted the Spurs to be in the WCF vs OKC because but it will come down to them keeping their momentum..With a shortened season last year the Spurs may have made it further..


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Hypnotiq said:


> Kings source confirms Sacramento has offered four-year deal at midlevel exception ($20 million) to Chuck Hayes and optimistic he'll accept
> 
> hmmm


YES!! I'm loving the Kings direction. Give them a year or two, they'll be an elite team once again.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

that prediction isn't accurate as of right now Notorious. evans got worse last year, cousins was terribly immature, and Thorton was their best thing going last season. We'll see how they do this year.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Thornton. ThorNton. THORNTON!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Tyreke was hurt last year. Yes DeMarcus is immature but all he need is good leadership. I agree with you about Thornton.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

@ShaneBattier
Hmmm, I may have some interesting news tomorrow. But I need a full nights sleep first..........good night!

verbal agreements will start to happen tomorrow


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I've got a feeling he joins Miami.

I wanted him to stay with the Grizz.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Tyreke was hurt last year. Yes DeMarcus is immature but all he need is good leadership. I agree with you about Thornton.


he had an ankle injury and yet he played as if he was suffering from a head injury. Terrible decisions with the ball, not finishing his drives, and his jump shot didnt get any better.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> I've got a feeling he joins Miami.
> 
> I wanted him to stay with the Grizz.


I say OKC..He thrives in small markets & non flashy teams ..Seems OKC is his kind of team/place


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

NBA teams allowed to spend 500k to buy out a player from China now.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I guess the Nuggets season is saved.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

its not OKC battier narrowed his list down to griz pacers miami and toronto
i rekon he signed with the griz again


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Well it's definitely not Toronto, doubt it's Indiana.

It's gotta be either Miami or Memphis.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Hypnotiq said:


> its not OKC battier narrowed his list down to griz pacers miami and toronto


He said he wants to go to a contender so why would he cut OKC off his list but keep Toronto/Indiana? He must know something we dont


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> He said he wants to go to a contender so why would he cut OKC off his list but keep Toronto/Indiana?


http://hangtime.blogs.nba.com/2011/12/04/battier-narrows-it-to-handful-of-teams/


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Someone needs to ask him about Toronto/ Indiana...period


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

roger mason is joining the wizards. his 3 points are going to push them over the top. wizards are going to be pulling hat tricks like their counterpart and win the title this year.


----------



## jeremya3690

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

This is going to be a weird season. Whoever can get off to a hot start will have a shot at winning it since the season will be so short. I wouldn't be suprised if some random team like clippers, warriors or wizards make a run at it.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Battier is more than likely going to San Antonio. He was wanting to win a ring before he retires, and he thinks he can be that Bruce Bowen.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Real Deal said:


> Battier is more than likely going to San Antonio. He was wanting to win a ring before he retires, and he thinks he can be that Bruce Bowen.


I personally thought Spurs were a dark horse for CP3's services..Grab him & go for one last run..Give Hornets Parker & a few other pieces


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Hearing that Shane Battier is bound for the Miami Heat. Not strong enough to write a news story but no league talk of him going elsewhere.

whoever said miami before you are correct

also will battier take up there full MLE ?


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

MLE? Only if they amnesty Miller.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

LOLHeat. We don't have any good centers and need a PG, lets get a backup for two guys that play 40 minutes each anyways and don't really need a good backup. BRILLIANT.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Nice pickup for Heat because of Battier's outside shooting but did they really need a primary defensive wing player? Miami was already one of top defensive teams in the league...Probably should've went after Afflalo or Crawford imo, but still, nice pickup


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

they should have gone for a big, maybe two, that can bring some sort of offense and also some sort of defense.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Kings are absolute morons and cheap assholes for offering that type of deal to Chuck Hayes. It's just an excuse not to go after a more pricy free agent like Chandler or Nene or even OVERPAY Dalembert. This is the last solution I was hoping for and I'm preying it does not fall through. Hayes is an undersized big that is absolutely worthless on offense and is too small to guard a lot of bigs on defense. I would rather have JJ Hickson than him for god sakes.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Hayes is actually a great defender, don't underestimate him. Just because he is undersized doesn't mean he doesn't stop the opposing big.

Overpaying someone old would also be stupid for them since they're all young and are planning to work on Cousins.


----------



## Rawlin

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Cousins needs to do more than mature, he needs to adopt an actual offensive game. he's not like dwight howard, he can't just muscle his way for points. and that fadeaway shot is EMBARRASSING.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Sacramento is soon going to turn into a mess..They drafted Evans to run point then basically placed Evans failure to on Martin so they shipped him to Houston now they draft another non true point in Ferdette..and why did they sign Chuck Hayes? Are they saying they've given up on Thompson? Overall, Kings have been pretty horrible in moves/picks they've made over the past few years & I don't really see them turning the corner anytime soon


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Evans has great potential, and could be great very soon, he averaged 20,5,5 in his rookie season. If he can get that production again and improve on his decision making then he will be a top SG in the league, or PG, or whatever the fuck they play on playing him as. Cousins also has potential, he just needs to stop being a bitch and accept others' advice on how he can improve himself. They recently also got Hickson, I haven't seen much of him at all since I don't watch Cavs games, so I'll have to judge when I see him.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Agreed, Heatwave. Seems like a very reactionary front office.

Patience can go a long way, sometimes.


----------



## Rawlin

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

lolHIckson. 

Hickson was like the best player on NBA 2k11. think i had him at like a 95 after a few years, and he was so easy to play with. also to trade, because cleveland never wanted him :lmao


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Hayes is actually a great defender, don't underestimate him. Just because he is undersized doesn't mean he doesn't stop the opposing big.
> 
> Overpaying someone old would also be stupid for them since they're all young and are planning to work on Cousins.


I might have been a little harsh on the guy but it was for good reason. I wouldn't call him a great defender but he's a strong defender with great hustle and knack for the ball. His size hurts him from even being close to a great defender but that wasn't really my point in the first place. He's not exactly a guy that's going to mentor Cousins or a guy that Cousins is really going to look up to for advice. If anything Cousins will think he's above the undrafted undersized veteran who really hasn't accomplished anything in the league besides working off pure hustle. The Kings simply don't need the guy and they completely wasted there money. If you are going to waste money than go out big by overpaying a potential impact player like Nene or Tyson Chandler. If those two didn't pan out than the worst case scenario is resigning Dalembert and overpaying him. There obviously not going to resign Dalembert now because they decided to throw 20 million at a guy who's basically your averge hustler\defender role player. They are being cheap and just used this as a suckout signing and that's what is frustrating. I'm a kings fan so I guess I have the right to call them out on it.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Rawlin said:


> Cousins needs to do more than mature, he needs to adopt an actual offensive game. he's not like dwight howard, he can't just muscle his way for points. and that fadeaway shot is EMBARRASSING.


Cousins is an excellent rebounder, good soft touch on his midrange jumpshot, reasonable back 2 the basket game, EXCELLENT passer, good creativity around the basket against quicker and more athletic defenders. If you watched him on a consistent basis than you would see what I'm talking about. He has an unbelieveable feel for the game on offense and it showed by how well he played the last 20 games or so when he was averging a double double. The only problems Cousins has is his fouling issues (led the league) and must control his emotions. I really don't think Cousins is as big of a nutcase as people make him out to be but he does have his immature reactions to certain things. There's no question however that Cousins has every single quality you can ask for in becoming a star big man in terms of skill and talent. I expect him to averge something around 16 & 10 this season and continue to make significant improvements before he soldifies himself as an allstar.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> Agreed, Heatwave. Seems like a very reactionary front office.
> 
> Patience can go a long way, sometimes.


Maybe I'm wrong, but didn't the Knicks stock pile on same position players in the mid 2000s the same way the Kings are doing now? I honestly have no idea what direction the Kings are trying to go...


----------



## Rawlin

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> Cousins is an excellent rebounder, good soft touch on his midrange jumpshot, reasonable back 2 the basket game, EXCELLENT passer, good creativity around the basket against quicker and more athletic defenders. If you watched him on a consistent basis than you would see what I'm talking about. He has an unbelieveable feel for the game on offense and it showed by how well he played the last 20 games or so when he was averging a double double. The only problems Cousins has is his fouling issues (led the league) and must control his emotions. I really don't think Cousins is as big of a nutcase as people make him out to be but he does have his immature reactions to certain things. There's no question however that Cousins has every single quality you can ask for in becoming a star big man in terms of skill and talent. I expect him to averge something around 16 & 10 this season and continue to make significant improvements before he soldifies himself as an allstar.


i watched plenty of games with Cousins. why is it whenever someone doesn't share someone else's view that means they don't watch those games? if i didn't watch a lot of cousins games, i wouldn't have said shit at all. he's carnal energy, which often creates buckets, but it was more pure athletic ability creating these buckets than an actual, realized back 2 basket game. and that's ok, because he's young and there's still plenty of time to develop, and when you have that much potential you're good to go. but he has a complete lack of finesse that he could really stand to develop ASAP. 

this is one of the main reasons, besides just being young, that his game was so inconsistent over the course of the season. sometimes that energy brings production, but if it didn't, he had nothing to fall back on really. 

and i'm not hating on the guy (although i'm not particularly a fan), if he matures, develops, like most would expect, he'll be tremendous. i'm just stating the obvious at this point, really.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Rawlin said:


> i watched plenty of games with Cousins. why is it whenever someone doesn't share someone else's view that means they don't watch those games? if i didn't watch a lot of cousins games, i wouldn't have said shit at all. he's carnal energy, which often creates buckets, but it was more pure athletic ability creating these buckets than an actual, realized back 2 basket game. and that's ok, because he's young and there's still plenty of time to develop, and when you have that much potential you're good to go. but he has a complete lack of finesse that he could really stand to develop ASAP.
> 
> this is one of the main reasons, besides just being young, that his game was so inconsistent over the course of the season. sometimes that energy brings production, but if it didn't, he had nothing to fall back on really.
> 
> and i'm not hating on the guy (although i'm not particularly a fan), if he matures, develops, like most would expect, he'll be tremendous. i'm just stating the obvious at this point, really.


I agree that he has a huge amount of energy that results in offensive rebounds and freethrows leading to points. I don't really believe Cousins is a good athlete though and that has always been one of his weaknesses and a reason his back to the basket game isn't nearly as strong as it should be. He is huge physically but lacks the athleticism to be able to leap over defenders or outquick them to the basket, it's a problem he's suffered since college and now faces an even rougher time playing with the best athletes in the world. That's fair enough and I can see where you are saying from a general standpoint I just don't think you are giving him enough credit for his skill and ability. That's the reason people thought so highly of him despite his immature issues heading into the draft. He has a very soft touch with a nice midrange jumpshot and also an impressive dribbler for his size and outstanding passer. It's not like he's just some huge guy physically lacking in the skill\talent department because it's all there he just needs to keep his emotions maintained and continue to make strides and start acting more unselfish. He's destined to be a star in this league or at the very least a boarderline one.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Report is Knicks are working on huge offer for Chandler..Report is if they can sign him, they'll use amnesty on Billups or trade him..Interesting

and Grant Hill is down to Bulls, Spurs, Knicks & Suns...I say Suns


----------



## theDJK

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> Report is Knicks are working on huge offer for Chandler..Report is if they can sign him, they'll use amnesty on Billups or trade him..Interesting
> 
> and Grant Hill is down to Bulls, Spurs, Knicks & Suns...I say Suns


Ha ha kind sir, but the stronger rumor out there is Chanlder to the Clippers to make a more sweetened offer for paul, but wouldn't mind seeing Tyson go to the Knicks, i would love to see that.

And hell...let Hill go there too...that dude can still play at his age. It's the Suns loss to let him go.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yahoo is reporting now that GSW are basically no longer pursuing Chandler as they feel he's going to sign with Knicks which = No CP3 for the Knicks...Crazy if true


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Seeing reports the GSW is chasing D. Jordan now.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Prince re-signs with Pistons..Eh

Knicks/Mavs likely to do sign & trade where Billups ends up with Mavs..For Amare's sake, I hope he doesn't end up in NO..It's possible & quite sad


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Huge things going on with the Lakers right now. LA, Houston and New Orleans are talking a three-team trade. CP3 to the Lakers, Gasol to the Rockets, and I'm not sure who would be going to New Orleans just yet...but, those are legitimate talks right now.

If that happens, the Lakers will take Drew, offer him to Orlando, take back Howard and Hedo's contract, and run with Howard, Odom, Artest, Kobe and CP3.

This has been the bigger picture all along, I feel. If the Rockets make this work for us (no idea why they would, but they want Gasol now that they have lost Chandler and Nene), this flips the switch and gives us the green light to get Howard, teaming him up with Kobe and CP3.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

has anyone else lost any respect for cp3 ?
i know i have

also lol at denver offering nene a max contract


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Not really sure why Detroit chose to resign Prince, Daye is pretty much the same player.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Names talked about in CP3 3-way are: CP to Lakers, Gasol to HOU & Kevin Martin & Luis Scola and possible picks to Hornets, 

i dont know if i can take new orleans serious anymore why the hell would u want martin and scola for CP3 

:lmao


----------



## Epididymis

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Hypnotiq said:


> Names talked about in CP3 3-way are: CP to Lakers, Gasol to HOU & Kevin Martin & Luis Scola and possible picks to Hornets,
> 
> i dont know if i can take new orleans serious anymore why the hell would u want martin and scola for CP3
> 
> :lmao


They need them draft picks.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Good pieces imo, DUMB move by Rockets..Not only do they give LA CP3, but they gain Gasol & lose all of their talent in Scola, Martin & Budinger + draft picks...Just plain dumb on Houston's part but good move by NO


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Shannon Brown to the Suns.


----------



## theDJK

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Latest news on the NYK. Rumors saying that after Tyson signs with NYK, that front office is talking about sending Amar'e away for CP3.

Let's hope that the front office doesn't do this, even then, I hope that this article I'm reading is just a load of horse shit!


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

That rumor of Amare for CP3 is rampant right now.

Caron butler to Clippers for 3/24.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Gar Forman... make a damn move for a sidekick for Rose. Christ!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Tayshaun fpalm

Why Tayshaun why?


----------



## jeremya3690

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Amare for Chris Paul sounds stupid to me. The knicks should keep amare and try to sign a good free agent point guard


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

If I were Amar'e and I got traded to the Hornets, I'd be so fucking pissed.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

indiana has signed jeff pendergraph for a 2 year deal
i mean really here's our new 15th man


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

In other news, I like the T.J. Ford to the Spurs signing. I think it's a good pickup. It's a shame Indy was playing T.J. Ford behind A.J. Price.


----------



## Epididymis

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> In other news, I like the T.J. Ford to the Spurs signing. I think it's a good pickup. It's a shame Indy was playing T.J. Ford behind A.J. Price.


Damn that just means my boy Cory Joseph ain't getting playing time. That's if he gets signed though.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

No reason for Clips to sign Caron when they still have Aminu unless they believe Dwight or CP3 trade is going to happen for them..Also makes me wonder how they will treat GSW pursuit of Jordan..Odd stuff by Clips


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Umm Caron > Aminu. Every day of the week. Aminu is a bust.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Aminu has only been in the league for like a year or 2...Too early to give up on him


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

He hasn't shown any hope he'll even reach the talent that Butler has right now. Just cause you're a high draft pick doesn't mean you'll be good.

No one said give up on him, but it would be awfully stupid for the Clippers not to sign Butler, who would be the 3rd best player on their team btw just because they have a rookie who doesn't even start I might add, that also plays SF.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

They're not going to trade Amar'e for Paul, so just stop. The latest rumor is Paul going to the Lakers, Gasol going to Houston and Scola and Martin to New Orleans. A great haul for NO, imo.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yeah it's great for N.O. & LAL but :lmao Houston.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Chandler to the Knicks it is. 4 years/$58 million.

The Knicks will reportedly amnesty Chauncey Billups and try to get rid of Ronny Turiaf so they can sign him.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

"Hey, who wants this over priced PF with a bad heart?"


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

What if Miami picks up Chauncey?

I swear it's game over if that happens.

Btw, where the fuck have Chicago & Boston been? All I've heard between the two teams is Boston bringing Marquis Daniels back.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> He hasn't shown any hope he'll even reach the talent that Butler has right now. Just cause you're a high draft pick doesn't mean you'll be good.
> 
> No one said give up on him, but it would be awfully stupid for the Clippers not to sign Butler, who would be the 3rd best player on their team btw just because they have a rookie who doesn't even start I might add, that also plays SF.


He's only been in the league for one year..In this microwave era of you must produce NOW, sometimes you gotta let a guy develop first


----------



## Epididymis

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Chandler to the Knicks it is. 4 years/$58 million.
> 
> The Knicks will reportedly amnesty Chauncey Billups and try to get rid of Ronny Turiaf so they can sign him.


And the owners are the ones complaining about players being paid too much when they're the ones offering players like Chandler this kind of money.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Ok but for you say to why would the Clippers sign Caron Butler, a guy who is top 10 at his position, just because their 3rd string SF has "potential" to be great is stupid.

It's funny actually. Because the Knicks have been spending money like that, signing ridiculous high-priced contracts for the last 10 years and it's led to *0* playoff wins.


----------



## Xist2inspire

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Damn, a lot's gone on lately.

.I like the Chandler/NY pairing. Won't help them with CP3, but NY'll have a sick frontcourt.

.Battier/Heat......sounds good on the surface, but I dunno. Might not turn out well if he ends up being their biggest signee.

.I hope Houston realizes they're getting hustled in the CP3 deal before it's too late.

.Meh to Caron/Clips. It's similar to the Battier/Heat situation. 

.Tayshaun re-signed? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO........


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I feel you man. I was so sure Tayshaun was gonna leave Detroit. He must really love the Pistons. It's not like he has to get ring-chasing either, because he won one in his prime so good luck to Tayshaun.


----------



## Epididymis

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Battier is one of the smartest signs that the Heat has made. Battier is soooo underrated. Too bad this sign only cancels out the terrible reported signing of Eddy Curry.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Riley has been trying to sign Eddy Curry ever since N.Y. dropped him when the Melo trade happened. He worked out with the Heat during the lockout (I think he was able to do that since technically he wasn't a member of the players union).



> Free agent Grant Hill is expected to choose a team this afternoon, according to a league source. The source said Hill will decide between the team where he has played the past four years, the Phoenix Suns, and a newly emerged contender: the San Antonio Spurs.
> 
> One thing the source ruled out: “It won’t be New York.”
> 
> The Knicks had been a rumored destination for Hill, but now they are now attempting to shed salary, not add it, so they can pursue Tyson Chandler.
> 
> The Spurs are apparently willing to give the 39-year-old Hill a second year on his contract, which the Suns would not. If Hill, a small forward, were to sign with the Spurs it would presumably coincide with San Antonio using the amnesty provision to waive small forward Richard Jefferson, who has three years and $30 million remaining on his contract.


I hope he goes to the Spurs. Like I said earlier, I can see them being the darkhorse top contenders. I honestly think they have the best front office in the game. Boy, I would love to see the reaction if they won another title coming off a lockout. If they sign Hill, this is what their roster will look like:

Parker/Ford/Joseph
Ginobili/Neal
Hill/Leonard (They plan to amnesty Jefferson)
Duncan/Bonner/Splitter
Blair/McDyess

These guys can compete seriously.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

WojYahooNBA Adrian Wojnarowski
The Hornets have started to inform teams that they're sending Chris Paul to the Lakers for Bynum and Odom, league sources tell Y! Sports.

i hate you now CP3


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

My god, I hate it when UDK is right.


----------



## Xist2inspire

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Bynum & Odom? Guess they don't want Howard this year then. I can't see Orlando swapping Dwight for Pau. And dumping Odom is a bad move anyway.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

yeah theres no way they will get howard now


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

DANNY WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU DOING? WE NEED TO MAKE SOME MOVES DANNY!!!!

Woj just corrected himself. He said it's Gasol & Odom for CP3.

I guess they're gonna try to ship Bynum off for Dwight.


----------



## Myst

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Apparently, the trade is Pau + Odom for CP3...

Might still have a shot at Dwight in the future then.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Seriously I wish I could just make our Big 3's age go back 3 years so we could compete for real. This is fucking bullshit. Bull fucking shit. It can't be a league of superteams without Boston & L.A. at the top.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

if lakers get dwight aswell

i think ill stop watching nba will just turn in to a lakers and miami joke every year


----------



## Xist2inspire

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

As a Hornets fan, many tears are being shed on this day. Pau & Odom? Really? Funny how we'll now have 3/5 of that Lakers finals squad. As a CP3 fan, good job. Hornets mangement wasn't going to get you any help, so I'm A-OK with you leaving. 

@ notorious, yeah the Celts need to get on the ball. I wanted them to go after Tayshaun, but nuts to that........who do you think they should target now that the smoke's cleared a little?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'm not a conspiracy theorist, not at all. But isn't a little weird that the NBA (Who own the Hornets) would accept the Lakers deal of Gasol & Odom who are both old and out of their prime, but yet they claimed that the Hornets wanted to rebuild. Isn't it a little weird that a team that wanted to "rebuild" accepted a deal for two old and out of their prime players, but yet turned down an offer from Boston for a perennial All-Star PG plus young players & draft picks, a future elite SG in Eric Gordon plus young players & draft picks, a top PG prospect in Stephen Curry plus young players & draft picks, but yet the "rebuilding team" accepts a deal for two old out of their prime players.



> If rest of deal goes through as proposed, sources tell ESPN that HOU would send Kevin Martin, Luis Scola and Goran Dragic to N.O. for Gasol


Ok now it makes a little bit more sense.


----------



## Xist2inspire

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yeah, I find this deal a bit odd too. The Houston deal was way better, why didn't the Hornets just go for that? Sheesh, are there even any draft picks in the deal?


----------



## Xist2inspire

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Word is the Spurs are going to amnesty Richard Jefferson.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Nope.

The deal now is supposedly CP3 to LA; K-Mart, Odom, Scola, & Dragic to NO; Gasol to HOU.

Something seems fishy. That's not a trade a rebuilding team makes.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Christmas came early for LeBron.

He said he no longer wanted to be the villain, well he got his wish.

I just thought of this. What if the Rockets made this trade for Pau and then turn around tomorrow and sign Marc?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

They'll be 10x better this season with all of the talent they're getting for Paul than they were the past couple seasons with him.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

We'll see, not everyone will be the Denver Nuggets ya know.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Those are all better players than who Denver got for 'Melo.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

So the LakeShow is getting CP3, which I did not think would happen. They also did without giving up Bynum. Which they will use to get Howard, which I've been saying and everyone here wanted to say no. It's going to happen. LeBron, that choking piece of shit, started this trend. Now all it's going to do is get worse. 3-4 Super teams, and nothing but scrub teams all around it.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

They're not getting Dwight for Bynum, you fucktard.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yes but Denver had better players *ALREADY* in Denver than New Orleans has.

I'm sorry but L.A.'s getting Dwight. There's no reason as to why I can see them making this deal without giving Bynum but for trading for Dwight.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The people thinking the LAL aren't getting Howard are naive IMO... listen....

If the Lakers couldn't get Dwight Howard for Bynum, they'd have been in on Bynum for Paul

If the Hornets could get Bynum for Paul, they would've taken that

The Lakers were not offering Bynum for Paul because they already have a Howard deal lined up

Minnesota, LAC, and Toronto's GMs are insanely dumb and would do this

Game over...


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

When Lakers do trades, they tend to seem suspect...What on Gods green earth is Houston thinking?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> I'm sorry but L.A.'s getting Dwight. There's no reason as to why I can see them making this deal without giving Bynum but for trading for Dwight.


Tell me WHY would they trade the greatest big man in the NBA, no contest, to the Lakers of all teams, for an average player who will average 50 games per season for his entire career? People haven't forgotten about Shaq going to the Lakers, and I doubt Orlando would trade him there, especially with there being much better packages on the table.

With that said, I will bet money that Dwight Howard (Happy Birthday) will stay in Orlando. I will sign fucking contract.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Doesn't compute for Houston, imo. Makes sense for NOLA.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

SAVE US D. ROSE!!!!!!

SAVE US DURANTULA!!!!!

YOU'RE OUR ONLY HOPE!!

I swear man, this has the same feeling around the basketball world as the Ray Allen trade just on a 10x grander scale. I just have a feeling that L.A.'s not done yet.  I loved having the most championships in NBA history. It was good while it lasted.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> SAVE US D. ROSE!!!!!!


Way to join the team, notorious. You've finally seen the light.


----------



## Dragon 316

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

If I'm Orlando why would I want Bynum? He's proved to be very immature and he's knees are pretty much shot already. Wouldn't surprise me if he's retired by age 30 because of that.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Rose? He was supposed to be on a super-team, but Chicago just failed in doing so.



Dragon 316 said:


> If I'm Orlando why would I want Bynum? He's proved to be very immature and he's knees are pretty much shot already. Wouldn't surprise me if he's retired by age 30 because of that.


QFT


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I hope I'm wrong and L.A. doesn't get Dwight but I just can't see them fucking up their frontcourt without another plan lined up.

Anyway, according to I believe it was Berg, Dwight has said that he's not ready to leave Orlando and he wants to give them another chance this year and that he's given them a short-list of players he wants Otis to acquire. The list top 3 guys are Josh Smith, Andre Iguodala, & Monta Ellis.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

So lotttsss of "signings" today. as well as a big trade.


----------



## Xist2inspire

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yeah, Dwight's going to LA. If a Brook Lopez + Draft picks trade was talked about seriously, then a Bynum deal with the added incentive of playing with KB24 and CP3 should be easy.

Let this be a lesson to owners around the league: If you want your team to win, then get off your lazy asses and get shit done. The "superteam" era of today wouldn't have existed if Cleveland had gotten a legit second option behind LeBron, Orlando's management gave a shit, New Orleans' management gave a shit, etc. What separates the winning franchises from the mediocre and losing ones is management that sees what they want and need, and go out and get it. Boston did it. San Antonio did it. Miami did it. LA's done it all throughout the 2000's. That's what's bringing these teams together.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Hey the Celtics aren't worried about CP3.

We've signed Keyon Dooling.

I hope this doesn't mean Delonte is gone. 

Seriously fuck the NBA man.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yeah, man. Larry Hughes was invited to Magic camp. We on top.



Xist2inspire said:


> Yeah, Dwight's going to LA. If a Brook Lopez + Draft picks trade was talked about seriously, then a Bynum deal with the added incentive of playing with KB24 and CP3 should be easy.
> 
> Let this be a lesson to owners around the league: If you want your team to win, then get off your lazy asses and get shit done. The "superteam" era of today wouldn't have existed if Cleveland had gotten a legit second option behind LeBron, Orlando's management gave a shit, New Orleans' management gave a shit, etc. What separates the winning franchises from the mediocre and losing ones is management that sees what they want and need, and go out and get it. Boston did it. San Antonio did it. Miami did it. LA's done it all throughout the 2000's. That's what's bringing these teams together.


Lopez + Picks HASN'T been discussed seriously. Nothing has. And why would Dwight playing w/ Kobe and Paul be an added incentive for Orlando to trade him to Los Angeles? Because it's impossible for them to get Dwight if he's not traded to them.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



WWF said:


> They're not getting Dwight for Bynum, you fucktard.


Hasty, hasty! I know that's your team, and the Shaq deal still probably hurts, but get real. Dwight is going to LA. I don't like it either myself. Why would they trade Dwight for Bynum? Actually that is a great question as I don't think Bynum is all that great and is super fragile. But everyone seems to love him. So Orlando would rather get that then nothing like Cleveland did when LeChoke left. If Orlando doesn't trade him then Howard leaves when his contract is up and Orlando gets 0. Sucks, but it's reality. The Lakers WILL get Dwight.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

According to Stephen A. Smith, Lamar Odom is in shock and crying right now. Any of you guys think NO buys him out?


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> According to Stephen A. Smith, Lamar Odom is in shock and crying right now. Any of you guys think NO buys him out?


LOL! I bet that's Kris Jenner and Khloe you hear crying. OMGZ! He can't be on our staged reality show if he's not a kewl Laker!!! Ryan Seacrest, help us!!


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



JCarbo04 said:


> Hasty, hasty! I know that's your team, and the Shaq deal still probably hurts, but get real. Dwight is going to LA. I don't like it either myself. Why would they trade Dwight for Bynum? Actually that is a great question as I don't think Bynum is all that great and is super fragile. But everyone seems to love him. So Orlando would rather get that then nothing like Cleveland did when LeChoke left. If Orlando doesn't trade him then Howard leaves when his contract is up and Orlando gets 0. Sucks, but it's reality. The Lakers WILL get Dwight.


I don't give a shit about the Shaq ordeal, it was before my time. Realistically, if Orlando announces that they'll be trading Dwight, teams will come out with much better offers than Andrew fucking Bynum, an average, injury-prone, immature seven-foot vagina.


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The NBA run Hornets traded the best PG in the NBA for Lamar Odom. Awesome.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Even though it looks like Lakers are going to land Chris Paul and have by far the most dangerous backcourt in the NBA, I feel like there overall team has been downgraded by losing Gasol (who is still one of the elite bigs) and Odom (coming off best season of career). I'm not sure what they were thinking with this deal and a Paul\Kobe\Bynum trio isn't nearly as dangerous as Kobe\Gasol\Odom\Bynum to me personally. Bynum is injury prone and never has played with the intensity to be the big man you can build your team off and it seems like that's what they are trying to fall back on. Not to mention he's not even close to as skilled as Gasol is but I guess we will see how the team pans out. I still expect them to win 50+ games but in the playoffs they are going to struggle to find the inside presence that they need. If they traded Bynum and still kept Gasol with a Paul\Kobe\Gasol trio I would be a lot more worried about the Lakers but this trade does not really put them over the top at least for me personally. Thoughts???


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Pretty glad there's no Lakers bandwagoners in here...Yet.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



WWF said:


> I don't give a shit about the Shaq ordeal, it was before my time. Realistically, if Orlando announces that they'll be trading Dwight, teams will come out with much better offers than Andrew fucking Bynum, an average, injury-prone, immature seven-foot vagina.


I agree with your Bynum assessment. Thing is though, league GM's and analyst love this guy and think he's got all this 'potential'. I don't get it either. But I guarantee Orlando jumps on this.



DanTheMan07 said:


> The NBA run Hornets traded the best PG in the NBA for Lamar Odom. Awesome.


Well, did you expect anything else? The league would do anything for their Lakers.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



WWF said:


> Pretty glad there's no Lakers bandwagoners in here...Yet.


Canadian's gonna make his return.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Stern to remove his hood & get on the mic and say "IT WAS ME!!!...IT WAS ME ALL ALONG"


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



JCarbo04 said:


> I agree with your Bynum assessment. Thing is though, league GM's and analyst love this guy and think he's got all this 'potential'. I don't get it either. But I guarantee Orlando jumps on this.


Dwight's giving Orlando a chance. He wants a combination of Monta, Iggy and/or Smoove. If Otis can finesse this current roster into Iguodala and Josh Smith, I'd be ecstatic, as would Dwight, and would likely sign for at least a couple years. I mean, if getting them is possible while keeping Jameer, they'd be a great team. Not SVG's style, but he can fuck himself. He's rubbed Dwight the wrong way, anyway.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

J-Smoov was close to being traded to Orlando before the lockout, maybe a similar deal can be reached.


----------



## Dragon 316

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



JCarbo04 said:


> Well, did you expect anything else? The league would do anything for their Lakers.


We all know that's true.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I would be shaking in my boots if Lakers somehow landed Dwight Howard but landing Chris Paul does not scare me as much because of what they had to giveup in terms of there inside presence. Ever since acquiring Paul Gasol he has been there second best player winning two championships and appearing in 2\3 NBA Finals. I'm just kind of shocked of there lack of patience and all that success just being dumped in the trash just because of one bad playoff round.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'm not knocking the Lakers because they are set for the next decade with one of if not THE BEST pg in the league. I'm just speaking from a short term point of view and what they are going to be able to accomplish this season. I don't really see them getting very deep in the postseason without Gasol and Odom, especially Gasol.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Dragon 316 said:


> We all know that's true.


I almost think the main reason the league took over N.O. was to give up CP3 to the Lakers or Knicks eventually.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

FUCK YES AND FUCK YOU ALL(not really, except WWF TROLOLOL.)

oh and inb4 WWF calls me a bandwagoner, or someone else.

Bynum isn't an average C either, he's a great defender, that rebounds, and scores. What is exactly average about that?

Oh and inb4 this trade fails since Kobe likes to dominate the ball and so does CP3. Now we need to amnesty Fisher and get rid of his old ass, sign up a backup SG and a big.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

i hope bynum get injured again then they gotta play 2 scrub bigs


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Oh, right. I forgot. There is one Lakers _fan_...


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Bynum getting injured would be fucking perfect. Stop all of the bullshit Dwight-for-Bynum talk. But, knowing the media, they'd predict Orlando trade Dwight for Shannon Brown and Luke Walton.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Celtics championship window is officially closed.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I have Sky in my bedroom now, meaning I can watch the NBA effortlessly, plan on watching it a fair bit. Someone give me a team to follow, I don't enjoy sports unless I have a team to follow.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Y'all want dude to get hurt? Man...Y'all are a TOUGH crowd


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Bulls


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Go w/ the Milwaukee Bucks. Mike Dunleavy is beast.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



WWF said:


> Oh, right. I forgot. There is one Lakers _fan_...


I really don't care if you don't believe I'm a fan. I have no reason to lie about who I cheer for, especially on an internet forum. I don't just blindy follow them either, I know what their faults are and will say when they're bad but not stop cheering for them.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> The Celtics championship window is officially closed.


So why wouldn't CP3 sign an extension with the Celtics? I was stunned to read that. I think they could of had a good 2 seasons of being a contender with that team adding CP3. Boston is a historic NBA franchise and in a big market. I don't get it. Ainge has proven himself to make big moves to try to win. It's not like he'd let CP3 rot on a horrid team after KG/Ray/Pierce are gone.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Normally I would've suggested the Celtics but I'd imagine you'd want to watch a team that will make the playoffs.

I'd recommend the Oklahoma City Thunder. They're a young up-and-coming team who are getting better every year, they're led by 2x scoring champion Kevin Durant and his sidekick all-star Russell Westbrook. They also have good role players around them such as James Harden, Serge Ibaka, & Kendrick Perkins.



> So why wouldn't CP3 sign an extension with the Celtics? I was stunned to read that. I think they could of had a good 2 seasons of being a contender with that team adding CP3. Boston is a historic NBA franchise and in a big market. I don't get it. Ainge has proven himself to make big moves to try to win. It's not like he'd let CP3 rot on a horrid team after KG/Ray/Pierce are gone.


Because nobody wants to come to Boston. All of these players nowadays want to go to either L.A., N.Y., or Miami.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

inb4 Derrick Rose breaks CP3's ankles, resulting in another knee injury on Christmas day.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

i dunno wont be long before durant bolts from OKC


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I am stating that right now. December 8, 2011. 6:38 PM. I am officially jumping on the Derrick Rose/Chicago Bulls bandwagon.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I really don't care if you don't believe I'm a fan. I have no reason to lie about who I cheer for, especially on an internet forum. I don't just blindy follow them either, I know what their faults are and will say when they're bad but not stop cheering for them.


Keep tellin' yourself that.



JCarbo04 said:


> So why wouldn't CP3 sign an extension with the Celtics? I was stunned to read that. I think they could of had a good 2 seasons of being a contender with that team adding CP3. Boston is a historic NBA franchise and in a big market. I don't get it. Ainge has proven himself to make big moves to try to win. It's not like he'd let CP3 rot on a horrid team after KG/Ray/Pierce are gone.


Ainge is on Otis Smith level, so he probably would let CP3 rot.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Kobe and Paul are probally two of the most competitive guys in the whole entire league so they are not going to go down easilly. Kobe just does not have what it takes to put a team on his shoulders anymore. If Chris Paul was going to be paired up with a prime Kobe Bryant than I would say they have serious serious chances of winning a title but this Kobe Bryant and a major lack of inside presence is what's going to ultimately put them down. Bynum isn't an averge Center I guess but he's not an elite big man that you can build your offense around or can count on to put up big numbers in big playoff games. Not only that but Bynum has been heavilly injury prone throughout his career.


----------



## Dragon 316

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Did Paul sign an extension to go to the Lakers? If not I assume he's there one year and then gone to the Knicks.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

oh WWF. Why you gotta be so mad? Oh god I support the Lakers...as well as a team that is currently winless in the NFL and the second worst team in the NHL. What a great group of teams. I also started watching basketball before you so unless I've been bandwagoning for 10+ years, I have no idea what you're on about.

:lmao Durant won't leave the Thunder. They have surrounded him with so much talent it is ridiculous. Westbrook, Perkins, Ibaka, and Harden. He won't have it better anywhere else.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> I am stating that right now. December 8, 2011. 6:38 PM. I am officially jumping on the Derrick Rose/Chicago Bulls bandwagon.


FUCK YES. I argued semantics with you all of last year. This is going in my sig.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I find it impossible to bare watching a team with both Joakim Noah and Carlos Boozer.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I wouldn't exactly call James Harden a role player anymore after his breakout in the Dallas Series. He looks like he has what it takes to be a star and could be the difference for them due to Westbrook's ability to jackup 25 shots instead of setting up the offense like a normal PG. Harden seems like an all around talent with PG skills so he will be able to play a point foward type role for them that they were desperate for during the series with Grizzles.


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

D12 to Chicago please.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> oh WWF. Why you gotta be so mad? Oh god I support the Lakers...as well as a team that is currently winless in the NFL and the second worst team in the NHL. What a great group of teams. I also started watching basketball before you so unless I've been bandwagoning for 10+ years, I have no idea what you're on about.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao @ this thread now


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

NBA Teams On The Verge

ESPN's hoop experts discuss which three teams are on the verge of going to the NBA Finals.Tags: Chris Broussard, Magic Johnson, Jon Barry, Michael Wilbon, Phil Jackson



> The Los Angeles Lakers have agreed to surrender Pau Gasol and Lamar Odom in a trade for New Orleans Hornets point guard Chris Paul, sources tell ESPN.com's Marc Stein.
> Sources close to the process tell Stein that the Houston Rockets remain part of the talks and are trying to complete a deal that would send Gasol to Houston and the Rockets' Luis Scola, Kevin Martin and Goran Dragic to New Orleans, along with Odom.
> In Paul, the Lakers would be getting an All-Star and U.S. Olympic Team member who has averaged 37.1 minutes, 18.7 points and 9.9 assists a game in his six seasons.
> Paul can opt out of his current contract with New Orleans after this season, and the Hornets have been fielding trade offers in an effort to acquire new players for the star guard rather than letting him walk in free agency.
> Paul averaged 15.8 points and 9.8 assists last season.
> The Rockets, who lost Yao Ming to retirement, covet Gasol, while the Hornets do not, increasing the likelihood Gasol won't stay in New Orleans, a source told ESPN The Magazine's Ric Bucher.
> Furthermore, the Rockets have young talent the rebuilding pieces Hornets general manager Dell Demps wanted in a trade for Paul, namely, young talent such as Martin and a protected future first-round pick Houston acquired from the New York Knicks. The Hornets would look to acquire that pick as part of the proposed deal, the source told Bucher.
> Speaking earlier Thursday, Hornets president Hugh Weber said the franchise has been preparing for months for the possibility that Paul would resist signing an extension in New Orleans, a move that would all but force a trade.
> "We've been preparing for this moment for over a year and it's not like we were surprised or caught flat-footed," Weber said. "This is not a surprise. This is not something where we've been sitting around waiting to see what would happen. We've been managing this and taking control of the situation as best we can and we're going to have a team that we believe achieves that objective of making this community proud."
> While he never said publicly that he wanted to play in a larger market, he did say before last season that he wants to play for a team that has a chance to contend for a title right away -- something he should get when he joins Kobe Bryant and the Lakers.
> The Hornets have been owned by the NBA since last December, when the league bought the club from founder George Shinn.
> Despite the lockout and uncertainty over Paul's future, fan support has been building in New Orleans, where the team has advertised their season-ticket drive as an effort to lure a permanent local buyer who is committed to keeping the team in Louisiana.
> The Hornets have increased their season ticket base from a little more than 6,000 last season to just over 10,019 as of Thursday afternoon.
> Owners and players ratified a new collective bargaining agreement Thursday, the final step to ending the five-month lockout and paving the way for training camps and free agency to open Friday.
> There was hope in small markets like New Orleans that after the lockout it would be easier for teams to hold on to their biggest stars. However, that apparently is not the case.
> If this deal is approved one of the NBA's biggest stars from the league-owned small-market Hornets will be moving to one of the NBA's largest, richest markets.
> Paul was drafted by the Hornets fourth overall out of Wake Forest in 2005.



Lakers looking good, but now the Lakers are small Power Forward and Small Forward...


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I hate when people troll me. :side:

But I hate being called a bandwagoner more so I'll defend myself regardless. 

Can't wait until we have Dwight so I can countertroll.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Thanks for the suggestions fellas, don't want to make a rash decision so I'm gonna sleep on it. On that note I'm going to sleep on it! Night guys.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Perfect. Last year it was Mikey and I alone on this wagon - just added notorious. Next up, UDK. Soon to follow after:

-Heatwave
-WWF
-JM


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I find Boozer too simultaneously soft, mediocre and laughable to be a fan of Chicago.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

We'll see what you say next week when you're stuck with Hedo, JJ, and Ryan Anderson... with no Howard to speak of.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'll support Bulls in the East, not really being a fan, but I hate the Heat, Celtics, and Knicks so much that I'd rather have Bulls make it to the finals.

Also we need to beat the Bulls for our 6th ring, its only right that Kobe gets his sixth against the Jordan's team.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Father Flex said:


> We'll see what you say next week when you're stuck with Hedo, JJ, and Ryan Anderson... with no Howard to speak of.


Hahahahaha. Sucker. At least I'll still have the Big 4. AND DERRICK "TOO BIG TOO FAST TOO STRONG JUST TOO GOOD" ROSE!!!!


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Bulls are going to destroy Lakers frontcourt on Christmas day.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Father Flex said:


> Perfect. Last year it was Mikey and I alone on this wagon - just added notorious. Next up, UDK. Soon to follow after:
> 
> -Heatwave
> -WWF
> -JM


:side:

All I do on here is make predictions, give my thoughts on NBA related topics and kick you all when you're down because your team lost...No bandwagoning


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Father Flex said:


> We'll see what you say next week when you're stuck with Hedo, JJ, and Ryan Anderson... with no Howard to speak of.


Nah, bro. Hedo's being traded wherever Dwight is. loldumbass


----------



## RKO_THUG

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Its bulls and Mavericks>>>>


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



WWF said:


> Nah, bro. Hedo's being traded wherever Dwight is. loldumbass


So Gilbert, J.J., & Anderson?


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Derrick Rose will never win an NBA Championship.

Sucks playing in the age of the super team, eh.


----------



## Xist2inspire

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Chicago needs a legit second scoring option or they won't be going anywhere. JRich or/and Jamal Crawford (oh the irony) are good choices, but neither are long-term options.

Chicago is the new Detroit.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

AMNESTY



Ghetto Anthony said:


> Derrick Rose will never win an NBA Championship.
> 
> Sucks playing in the age of the super team, eh.


Actually, I don't doubt this.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

how funny would it be if cp3 didnt sign an extension at the lakers now after all this 

:lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

@Xist2inspire I love that Bulls-04 Pistons comparison. I could totally see them ending up like that.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

As long as Wade, Lebron, Bosh are breathing in Miami they are holding up the eastern conference during postseason. Chicago does not stand a chance and will continue to take eliminations in the playoffs against them for the next decade due to matchups and Chicago just not having enough firepower overall outside of Rose. Rose better kiss his MVPS every night before he sleeps because he wont be seeing a ring anytime soon.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I find myself wondering why people think Orlando would do a Dwight for Bynum trade, straight up, especially after the Hornets got a package 10x better for a slightly worse player at an easier position to fill.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Flex I have a soft spot for Chicago because in high school I used to listen to ESPN radio 1000 as it came in at night when my radio was pointing a certain direction. Can never call myself a fan though. 

Raptors will be the death of me but I am here to stay.


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



WWF said:


> I find myself wondering why people think Orlando would do a Dwight for Bynum trade, straight up, especially after the Hornets got a package 10x better for a slightly worse player at an easier position to fill.


Lamar Odom and a bunch of non valuable role players is not a better deal then Bynum


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Larry **** on ESPN710 discussing the possibility of Scola going to L.A. instead of N.O.

If that's the truth, fuck you David Stern.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Ghetto Anthony said:


> Derrick Rose will never win an NBA Championship.
> 
> Sucks playing in the age of the super team, eh.


You think this is ther super team era? Go look back at the rosters Celtics, Lakers, and Pistons had in the 80s. I'd take those teams any day over the current super teams, each had at least 3 stars with the best supporting casts in the league.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



DanTheMan07 said:


> Lamar Odom and a bunch of non valuable role players is not a better deal then Bynum


You're a moron, then. Scola is a great talent, Martin is a fantastic scorer and Odom is one of the most versatile players in the NBA.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> You think this is ther super team era? Go look back at the rosters Celtics, Lakers, and Pistons had in the 80s. I'd take those teams any day over the current super teams, each had at least 3 stars with the best supporting casts in the league.


Is this not a super team era as well?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Anybody else find it ironic Kevin Martin is shipped out of Houston the day after the new rule on shooting fouls that targets one of his main offensive moves is created?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Celtics could get anyone they want to if they had anyone good to trade trololol. Its not like we didnt give up a lot for CP3. we lost our PF, who could either have rebounded this season or failed again and I really don't care we lost Pau, but I loved Odom and I'm very upset we lost someone that puts that much effort off the bench, never complains, and takes great shots.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

You can go weep with the Kardashians, UDK.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

WWF, you seem quite angry this evening.

I wonder what Chloe's thoughts are on New Orleans.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Father Flex said:


> You can go weep with the Kardashians, UDK.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Kris Jenner is probably having an anxiety attack.


----------



## Xist2inspire

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

@notorious Actually, I was thinking more of the late 80s/early 90s Pistons, with Rose = Isaiah. The '04 Pistons were a hard working "sum of their parts" team, with no real leader or de facto scoring option (which made them more lethal, since anyone could step up and hurt you). The Bulls have their leader in Rose and their Laimbeer/Salley/Mahorn/Rodman-esque combo in Noah/Gibson/Boozer, now they just need to get some Dumars/Vinnie Johnson-esque side scorers to go alongside Rose.

(Also, the "trapped between superteams" analogy fits better.)

Bulls: Miami, NY, LA
80s/90s Pistons: Boston & LA (80s), Bulls(90s)


----------



## RKO_THUG

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Who's going to win between bulls and lakers since bynum is suspended 5 games?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Shaq should tell Dwight to go to Lakers. Tell him about those three championships and what a dumb Orlando is compared to LA and how much his life would better if he was a Laker.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Heat may go from villains to heroes...


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

It's not fair if the Lakers get Paul! No way!!!!! I know that they are giving up their size but dang, this just continues to show that the higher-market teams will succeed and the lower-market in Sacramento, Milwaukee, Indiana, and others won't get good players. It's not fair!!! The only player I heard that might sign with Sac is Chuck Hayes. Lol...He's only 6'6 and not the ideal starter for Center.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> Heat may go from villains to heroes...


The only team that went from villains to heroes today was the team that plays in the United Center.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



RKO_THUG said:


> Who's going to win between bulls and lakers since bynum is suspended 5 games?


Well if Noah and Boozer can produce any type of offense then they should be able to, if not then we will be destroying them all day. CP3 and Kobe will have to adjust to each very quickly for us to do well in the beginning of the season

Lakers haters coming back full strength, I'm glad that Kobe loves the hate opposed to Lebron that is a bitch about it.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Going to be a blast watching Rose dunk over Paul's baby ass. Might even incorporate Kobe in a poster, too.


----------



## RKO_THUG

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Watch a lot of players get hurt in this 66 game season though.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I wonder if Phil Jackson now gone and no triangle offense influenced them to trade Gasol and Odom? Both men fit perfectly in that offense and the triangle has never been a PG oriented offensive so maybe things would of worked out differently. It will be interesting to see how Kobe and Paul mesh with Mike Brown's new offense. Kobe has never played with a ball dominant PG so it might be a slow process that I'm sure the media is going to be all over in the beginning of the season.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Father Flex said:


> Going to be a blast watching Rose dunk over Paul's baby ass. Might even incorporate Kobe in a poster, too.


I'm predicting Keith Bogans scores 6 points. You know what happens when Bogans score 6 points right...


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> The only team that went from villains to heroes today was the team that plays in the United Center.


They werent villains to begin with


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Father Flex said:


> Going to be a blast watching Rose dunk over Paul's baby ass. Might even incorporate Kobe in a poster, too.


Yeah, it will be a psoter of Kobe blocking the fuck outta Rose.

Now that I started thinking about it, the Thunder should make a push for Howard. Give them Hardin, Perkins, and maybe even Ibaka or just Westbrook and Ibaka or something. With Dwight they would be near impossible to beat. The best offensive player going witih the best defensive player is a scary thought.


----------



## RKO_THUG

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> I'm predicting Keith Bogans scores 6 points. You know what happens when Bogans score 6 points right...


If we have bogans still there he a free agent or whatever and I read somewhere bulls really didn't need him if they got someone better. I like Bogans tho.


----------



## Xist2inspire

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

EDIT: Double post, sorry


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> They werent villains to begin with


I was referring to the teams I hated.

I still hate the Heat but I definitely the Lakers more now and will be cheering for Miami over L.A.


----------



## RKO_THUG

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yeah all the hatered towards LeBron kind of fell off since the Lakers got CP3 and all these people out of no where shouting lakers all day.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Notorious...what was it that I told you that would come true...it was something along the lines of replpacing one superstar with another superstar.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Technically Pau wasn't a superstar.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I didnt mean that at all. When one of our superstars gets old or is about to retire, we get a new superstar and then continue to dominate. Just how the Lakers work. Kobe is old and not far from retirement so we added CP3, so when Kobe does retire and takes 30 mil of the cap when he's finally done we'll probably get a FA to join with CP3 as well.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> I wonder if Phil Jackson now gone and no triangle offense influenced them to trade Gasol and Odom? Both men fit perfectly in that offense and the triangle has never been a PG oriented offensive so maybe things would of worked out differently. It will be interesting to see how Kobe and Paul mesh with Mike Brown's new offense. Kobe has never played with a ball dominant PG so it might be a slow process that I'm sure the media is going to be all over in the beginning of the season.


Doubt that, considering Brown planned on using a Twin Towers-style offense w/ Gason and Bynum anyway.


----------



## Xist2inspire

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

If I'm the Clippers, I'd be going after Dwight with a vengeance. Like, "Oh hell no, Lakers. You're not overshadowing us this time."


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Dwight for Gordon, Bledsoe, Jordan, Aminu & 2 1st-round Picks

Alright


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

That would be an absolute retarded trade for the Clippers. This is Dwight Howard, not Jesus.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I bet they would do that trade not including the picks and Aminu too, it would be a good move for them since next year they can pick up Deron and have the scariest super team. Any team that picks up Dwight will basically be the best super team, well, except for the Knicks.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



JM said:


> That would be an absolute retarded trade for the Clippers. This is Dwight Howard, not Jesus.


Sorry, forgot we weren't talking about Tebow.


----------



## Xist2inspire

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



WWF said:


> Dwight for Gordon, Bledsoe, Jordan, Aminu & 2 1st-round Picks
> 
> Alright


I'd think that the Clips would like to hold on to either Gordon or Jordan. They'd definitely part with one, but probably not both.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Magic should hurry up and get a good deal, they aren't doing themselves any favors by waiting it out. Howard isn't coming back. If they trade him away for some good picks/young players and do bad this season then maybe they could get Drummond and potentially have another superstar center.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



WWF said:


> Dwight for Gordon, Bledsoe, Jordan, Aminu & 2 1st-round Picks
> 
> Alright


If Houston is dumb enough to do what they did, then certainly the Clippers are even dumber, though Dolan may try to prove me wrong if he overheard me saying this


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

WojYahooNBA Adrian Wojnarowski
NBA owners have pushed commissioner David Stern to kill the deal sending Chris Paul to the Los Angeles Lakers, sources tell Y! Sports.

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

and CP3 is to report to Hornets camp tomorrow..what the heck is going on


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

That what happens when you're owned by the NBA I guess.
/
I thought Stern called all the shots but apparently this can happen. I don't think this have ever happened before.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao what a day.

can Lakers not sue the league or something because of this? This is the GM's decision to make, it shouldn't be changed by the league. If this continues then CP3 won't be going anywhere, this was honestly the best the Hornets would have gotten.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Oh. My. God. :lmao


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Shit hitting the fan now.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

No they can't sue. The Hornets are owned by the NBA, therefore they have the power to make these decisions. If people don't like it, then someone come and buy the Hornets.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Welp, Heat still most hated...LeBron is cringing as we speak


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'm laughing from a good healthy place right now.

BTW Flex, nothing has changed. IT'S STILL D. ROSE STILL I FUCKING DIE!!!!


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> No they can't sue. The Hornets are owned by the NBA, therefore they have the power to make these decisions. If people don't like it, then someone come and buy the Hornets.


The NBA has to approve every trade, anyway.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Report is the deal is off...man


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Didn't think the NBA had the balls.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao what the fuck, Stern has got to pull his head out of his ass and tell these teams to fuck off. They shouldn't control shit and I bet CP3 is the most pissed off player in the world right now knowing that he won't be able to leave because the league will veto nearly every trade. He can't go the Knicks, he can't go to any other great team, he'll have to settle for the Warriors sadly, if that is even possible.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Maybe the owners should go on strike again but this time against Stern..


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> :lmao what the fuck, Stern has got to pull his head out of his ass and tell these teams to fuck off. They shouldn't control shit and I bet CP3 is the most pissed off player in the world right now knowing that he won't be able to leave because the league will veto nearly every trade. He can't go the Knicks, he can't go to any other great team, he'll have to settle for the Warriors sadly, if that is even possible.


_*ORLANDO MAGIC*_


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

well that just made my day


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yeah, good point WWF. We'll get Howard instead. They'll probably accept the deal except change Pau to Bynum and the Magic sending us Hedo and the Rockets Gilbert.

I'm not very pissed about us not getting Paul, since we still have Pau and Odom and our team is still great, but now I'm more pissed the league did nothing about the Heat coming together. Be fair about this shit and make the Heat pay a shit load of money for their obvious tampering.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

This day has just been a clusterfuck.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Lamar Odom's the happiest motherfucker on the planet right now.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Now all those Hornets fans that burned their CP3 jerseys & season tickets gotta think of a plan B now


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Khloe Kardashian probably ran to the post office to get those divorce papers and then on the way back home called Caron Butler to cancel their date.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yo if you got ESPN LA radio tune to it right now...Stephen A Smith's guest: Lamar Odom :lmao


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



WWF said:


> Lamar Odom's the happiest motherfucker on the planet right now.


Nah, Chloe is.

Knicks and Lakers are likely the maddest teams right now though, well they should be, because their chance of getting CP3 just went great to basically nothing.

So who do you guys think can actually get CP3 now? I'd say Rockets, Warriors, and maybe the Clippers(they might get vetoed too, I would just because I hate their cheap owner)


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Chris Paul just tweeted : WOW


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

This day should be forever known as "The Small Market's Revenge"


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

hahahahah lamar is crying :lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

WTF is going on?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I could see CP3 trying to get the player's association involved in this. He will be made that his options just got limited. :lmao

LOCKOUT 2.0, well at least they got that contract signed before this shit went down.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Lamar Odom is basically saying he's not down with leaving the city of LA..He sounds like he's at a funeral


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> I'm laughing from a good healthy place right now.
> 
> BTW Flex, nothing has changed. IT'S STILL D. ROSE STILL I FUCKING DIE!!!!


DID YOU NOT GET THE MEMO?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> Lamar Odom is basically saying he's not down with leaving the city of LA


Is he mad? Hopefully this shit doesn't affect our chemistry because that's the last thing we need in a day we got fucked out of CP3 due to some bullshit from Stern.


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Yeah, good point WWF. We'll get Howard instead. They'll probably accept the deal except change Pau to Bynum and the Magic sending us Hedo and the Rockets Gilbert.
> 
> I'm not very pissed about us not getting Paul, since we still have Pau and Odom and our team is still great, but now I'm more pissed the league did nothing about the Heat coming together. Be fair about this shit and make the Heat pay a shit load of money for their obvious tampering.


this is different since the Hornets are own by the NBA. The other nba owners get their rights to decide.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Is he mad? Hopefully this shit doesn't affect our chemistry because that's the last thing we need in a day we got fucked out of CP3 due to some bullshit from Stern.


He just sounds like his dog died..He still must think he's NO bound


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Father Flex said:


> DID YOU NOT GET THE MEMO?


I guess D. Rose will just have to settle for a poster on Fisher.

Lamar probably knows that he won't be in L.A. much longer anyway that's why. He knows his days are limited.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Sarcasm1 said:


> this is different since the Hornets are own by the NBA. The other nba owners get their rights to decide.


The doesn't make any sense in a trade though. Stern should not have to listen to the owners when it comes to what's best for the team, which was this trade with the amount of talent they were getting instead, the team will likely get nothing out of this since teams will veto the trade every single time due to them not wanting CP3 going to another team and wanting their own chance at getting him.

Stern needs stand up to the owners, they're being selfish right now, and this isn't because I'm a lakers fan, but Hornets are getting screwed. They made it clear they didn't want to let CP3 go for nothing and that's whats going to happen now.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Now reporters are saying that teams like Boston, Golden State, & LA Clippers are back in the mix. :lmao :lmao :lmao

So everyone except the Lakers, Miami, and Knicks can trade for CP3? :lmao lmao


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The owner of the Hornets vetoed the trade..Well that's what Bill Simmons is reporting that he heard


Hold up, Stern owns the Hornets...smh


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

You're a fool if you think teams will let the Celitcs get CP3. If they don't allow the other teams with championship chances then there is no way the Celtics will. Not only that, but the Hornets out right rejected them before because it was a terrible offer.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> The doesn't make any sense in a trade though. Stern should not have to listen to the owners when it comes to what's best for the team, which was this trade with the amount of talent they were getting instead, the team will likely get nothing out of this since teams will veto the trade every single time due to them not wanting CP3 going to another team and wanting their own chance at getting him.
> 
> Stern needs stand up to the owners, they're being selfish right now, and t*his isn't because I'm a lakers fan, but Hornets are getting screwed*. They made it clear they didn't want to let CP3 go for nothing and that's whats going to happen now.


You're saying you're more concerned about New Orleans here than Los Angeles? :lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I never said the Celtics were gonna get CP3, because honestly at this point I don't care anymore.

I was just naming the teams that the reporters listed. And btw, since most people believe Boston barely has a championship window and they won't be contenders much longer, I doubt they would veto it.


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> The doesn't make any sense in a trade though. Stern should not have to listen to the owners when it comes to what's best for the team, which was this trade with the amount of talent they were getting instead, the team will likely get nothing out of this since teams will veto the trade every single time due to them not wanting CP3 going to another team and wanting their own chance at getting him.
> 
> Stern needs stand up to the owners, they're being selfish right now, and this isn't because I'm a lakers fan, but Hornets are getting screwed. They made it clear they didn't want to let CP3 go for nothing and that's whats going to happen now.


David Stern works for the owners. He isn't the boss of them. Small market teams unite.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

^^^:lmao it wasn't small market teams that were worried, it was every single team in the league that no longer want to see the Lakers as the team team. It was actually most likely top teams vetoing it than small market ones. And I was just making a point that Stern should do what's best for the team, not, what's best for the owners. This team needs to get sold. 

no, I'm not happy that we didn't get CP3, but I'm just saying Hornets are getting the most fucked over by this because they won't be able to trade with the teams that could potentially offer them the most.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Oh please.

The Clippers offer >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> The Lakers offer.



Bill Simmons said:


> This is crazy: Hearing the NBA (owner of New Orleans) vetoed the CP3 trade because it wasn't in the best interests in the league.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

They do have a point though. I mean, we just came out of a lockout that was supposed to be about "parity" and "competitive balance" and we have the best PG in the league forcing his way to L.A.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

CP3 to the Clippers or Golden St now is what im thinking, or he'll play the year out in NO then dip...


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'm pretty sure most of the owners figure out this deal wasn't just for CP3 but Howard in the future as well. They don't want LA to have a superteam.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Kurt Helin of PBT said:


> We just had five months of a lockout where I could swear I remember NBA Deputy Commissioner Adam Silver droning on and on about the system needing to change so small market owners had a chance.
> 
> Then the league-owned team trades its superstar to the Lakers, the 800-pound gorilla of large markets? You had to know owner backlash was coming.


Indeed.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Oh please.
> 
> The Clippers offer >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> The Lakers offer.
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> They do have a point though. I mean, we just came out of a lockout that was supposed to be about "parity" and "competitive balance" and we have the best PG in the league forcing his way to L.A.


If that was the case then they would have accepted that offer. So obviously that wasn't the case.


Inb4 CP3 walks because he won't get to go where he wants and then the Hornets end up with nothing meaning no one will want to buy them because they wont have any talent, West is gone, and Okafor is going to be their best player without any real supporting cast. Nice competitive balance for the Hornets.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I don't see why people misunderstand this.

If you're the GM of a regular team you can accept a trade and then have your owner say "Eff that" and refuse to sign off on it. See: MJ cockblocking the Tyson Chandler to Toronto trade last year

This is the exact same situation. I believe 29 owners have the same rights as 1 if I'm not mistaken. They BOUGHT THE TEAM. They PAY THE BILLS. This is a legitimate ownership group. For the same reason a team like the Toronto Raptors aren't near owned by one guy (Maple Leafs Sports Entertainment is huge), the only difference between this and a situation like that is it's other team owners who own it. But just as all of MLSE could theoeretically veto a deal, these guys can too and THEY did.

Get the fuck over it.


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> If that was the case then they would have accepted that offer. So obviously that wasn't the case.
> 
> 
> Inb4 CP3 walks because he won't get to go where he wants and then the Hornets end up with nothing meaning no one will want to buy them because they wont have any talent, West is gone, and Okafor is going to be their best player without any real supporting cast. Nice competitive balance for the Hornets.


C'mon man. You know in reality the Hornets would still suck regardless if this trade goes down or not. The trade helps the Lakers more than the Hornets.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

obviously I'm not getting over something that screwed my team up royally. Imagine if the celtics were in the same situation. you would be pissed.

You know what the difference between having an owner and having those 29 owners is? Those 29 owners aren't doing what's best for that one team, they're doing what's best for their own team which is why I hate that this happened.

I'm just hoping that Pau and Odom won't be pissed about almost being traded.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Paul to the Bulls.

PG: Paul
SG: Rose
SF: Deng
PF: Boozer, Taj
C: Noah, Asik, BIG SEXY


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I don't know why all these Laker fans are trying to front like they care so much about the Hornets and their best interests. They're just pissed because they couldn't get CP3 and are stuck with Fisher, and are trying to cover it up like that.

Like you said UDK, it's nothing for you guys to replace superstars without superstars, so therefore you don't need Chris Paul.

BTW, Lamar Odom is pissed and sad at the same time, he was just on SAS's show.


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> You know what the difference between having an owner and having those 29 owners is? Those 29 owners aren't doing what's best for that one team, they're doing what's best for their own team which is why I hate that this happened.


Well you would do the same too. For example if I own Microsoft and have a share of Apple would I want to help improve Apple more that would hurt my own company?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

You can't just have a lockout and say we're partially doing this so we can stop this super team thing from trending..We saw what happened in Miami and we don't want it to happen again...You can't go from THAT to sending CP3 to Lakers a few months later...Small market owners called Stern out on it and he had no choice but to stop the trade but he's probably already lost some of the owners trust by having the trade go through initially


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> I don't know why all these Laker fans are trying to front like they care so much about the Hornets and their best interests. They're just pissed because they couldn't get CP3 and are stuck with Fisher, and are trying to cover it up like that.
> 
> Like you said UDK, it's nothing for you guys to replace superstars without superstars, so therefore you don't need Chris Paul.
> 
> BTW, Lamar Odom is pissed and sad at the same time, he was just on SAS's show.


:lmao am I not allowed to feel bad for a team that also got screwed by the league? I already said that I'm not happy that the Lakers got fucked over by this, but so did the Hornets and their fans so I do feel sorry for them, especially if they can't get something for CP3.

Oh don't worry, we will, but I'll still make a point of this.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'm happy for the Hornets. Now they can trade CP3 to the Clippers and get a deal that will actually HELP THEM REBUILD.

I don't know why you guys make it seem as if CP3 can't be traded. He's just not gonna be traded to form a super team.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

inb4 Clippers get vetoed.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

If you really think the owners would veto a trade to probably the worst team in the past 20 years.


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Clippers won't get CP3 and even if they do he won't stay there with Sterling as the owner.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I think it's pretty clear if CP3 is getting traded, majority will have to feel its a fair deal, meaning a star of his caliber or soon to be is going to NO AND the team getting him is actually giving something up..I mean, Houston gave up entirely TOO much while the Lakers gave up just a lil when they were the ones getting the main prize..Seemed like Houston was trying to help the Lakers more than themselves


oh and reports out now that Gasol wasn't down with going to Houston's empty cupboard...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Exactly. The Rockets gave up the same amount as player as the Lakers & Hornets combined.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

what do they care? Do you really think they care if they have sucked for 20 years? Any team with a chance of getting CP3 will veto it, Lakers will veto it, everyone in their division will veto it due to the competition, and other playoff teams might also veto it.



> Some owners pushed Stern to demand the trade be nullified, *and the Hornets be made to keep Paul on the roster for the foreseeable future,* sources said. A chorus of owners were irate with the belief that the five-month lockout had happened largely to stop big-market teams from leveraging small-market teams for star players pending free agency.


:lmao yeah.\

Heatwave we gave up one of the best PFs in the league and our sixth man that is a capable starter and can put up some great numbers. You can hardly say we gave up nothing.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'm just saying they won't be as quick to veto the Clippers as it would be to veto the Lakers.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I think the Lakers should do the same trade but for Howard. I honestly think they would accept too since the Magic are retarded and would likely also be able to get rid of Hedo AND Gilbert.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

This Joel Anthony poster was probably my favorite Derrick Rose play of the 2010-2011 year.






http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=e04uyfgVgjY


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Even the Knicks gave up more for Melo than the Lakers were for CP3..


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I loved this play.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> Even the Knicks gave up more for Melo than the Lakers were for CP3..


that's because they're retarded. they gave up way too much when they could have just waited it out until his contract expired and got him in this off season.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Actually no they couldn't because Denver would've traded him to NJ and Melo came out and said during the lockout that if he would've been traded to NJ he would've signed an extension.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I think the Lakers should do the same trade but for Howard. I honestly think they would accept too since the Magic are retarded and would likely also be able to get rid of Hedo AND Gilbert.


Calling Orlando retarded but taking in Gilbert Arenas and Hedo Turkoglu? lolu


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao did no one else realize that CP3 has already stated that he won't sign an extension with Clippers or the warriors? So basically no one can have him now. :lmao

it wouldn't be the worst deal they could do, but Otis Smith is retarded.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Only thing Knicks are stupid for are not waiting, but in terms of trading purposes, nothing about it you can say was a bit "fishy"...Technically the Lakers were giving Hornets a 6th man for CP3 while Houston gave NO all the pieces for him..For as much as Houston gave up, they should've been getting CP3


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> I loved this play.


Honorable mention. He got up so high on that one. His hand reached over the white square on the backboard...

Rose had a couple of ridiculous one handed oops' that were unbelievable as well.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

This is up there too.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Odom is a starter on basically any team without a superstar that is already currently in place. I already said he is a great player too, he can easily average around 18-10-5 and shoot from the three as well. And we also gave up Pau as well to the Rockets, just because Hornets don't get him doesn't mean we aren't giving up in a three way deal.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

He'll sign an extension in ORLANDO, THE CITY BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Odom doesn't even start on the majority of teams in the league. I agree with HeatWave, if anything CP3 should've gone to Houston. They gave up 3 players to NO, you guys gave them your 6th man.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

On ESPN they're saying Chris Paul is mad and will not report to Hornets training camp.

He will seek legal action by going to the players' union.

I don't see what the big deal is. I didn't see Tyson Chandler trying to sue MJ when he vetoed the trade of him.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

seriously what a sook you have a contract go and finish it


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Odom doesn't even start on the majority of teams in the league. I agree with HeatWave, if anything CP3 should've gone to Houston. They gave up 3 players to NO, you guys gave them your 6th man.


Pretty sure the Rockets are happy with Lowry. lol at you thinking Odom isn't a good enough starter, the guy was averaging around 19-14 when he was starting for us last year.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Odom doesn't even start on the majority of teams in the league. I agree with HeatWave, if anything CP3 should've gone to Houston. They gave up 3 players to NO, you guys gave them your 6th man.


3 players & 2 draft picks...For 1 player that didn't even come from NO..


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> On ESPN they're saying Chris Paul is mad and will not report to Hornets training camp.
> 
> He will seek legal action by going to the players' union.
> 
> I don't see what the big deal is. I didn't see Tyson Chandler trying to sue MJ when he vetoed the trade of him.


:lmao called it.


And I already explained this shit is completely different. MJ wants to do whatever is best for him and his team, the Bobcats, those 29 owners are doing what's best for their team and not the Hornets. That's what the big deal is and CP3 knows he is getting screwed.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

are knick fans celebrating again?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Pretty sure the Rockets are happy with Lowry. lol at you thinking Odom isn't a good enough starter, the guy was averaging around 19-14 when he was starting for us last year.


:lmao If you think the Rockets would rather have Kyle Lowry over Chris Paul. I bet the only reason they wanted Pau was because they wanted to team him and Marc up. I didn't say he was a horrible starter, I was just pointing out that he wouldn't be a starter on the majority of teams in the NBA.



HeatWave said:


> 3 players & 2 draft picks...For 1 player that didn't even come from NO..


Daryl Morey is an idiot. He'd better be happy that the owners saved his ass.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

CP3 wouldn't have to take legal action if him & the players held out longer during the lockout, but instead took the bad CBA deal from the owners that was partially created to give small market owners more leverage to keep their franchise players from heading to bigger markets to create super teams


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'm turning into one of the best trolls in this thread. Time to stop with all the Derrick Rose homage for tonight. There will be other days...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao :lmao I could've sworn just last week, CP3 said his heart was in New Orleans.

And now he's suing because the owners rejected a trade that made him leave New Orleans? Yeah ok Chris.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

are you okay udfk? i wish some savior would have blocked the wizards in all of their awful trades.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> :lmao :lmao I could've sworn just last week, CP3 said his heart was in New Orleans.
> 
> And now he's suing because the owners rejected a trade that made him leave New Orleans? Yeah ok Chris.


You know he has the same PR team or whatever as LeBron right? So you know his off court image is gonna take a major hit...That team sucks


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> :lmao If you think the Rockets would rather have Kyle Lowry over Chris Paul. I bet the only reason they wanted Pau was because they wanted to team him and Marc up. I didn't say he was a horrible starter, I was just pointing out that he wouldn't be a starter on the majority of teams in the NBA.
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Morey is an idiot. He'd better be happy that the owners saved his ass.


there is also the fact that he would never have signed there, any team that doesn't have a superstar PF would start Odom, too bad a lot of teams seem to have great PFs.

this has nothing to do with the lockout or the leverage gained by small market teams, the Hornets GM is also upset because the trade didn't go through and is probably pissed it was vetoed by the other teams.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Of course he's gonna be upset, they rejected the trade he created. I think anyone in that position would be upset, so that really doesn't mean anything.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

you can always wait for the magic to give up on howard udfk


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

that's what I'm waiting for IMP. it will probably be better too since Kobe can still dominate the ball and our inside defense would be destroyed.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

It has everything to do with the lockout because that's why this trade didn't happen...Other small market owners saw the hypocrisy in this whole thing..Hornets GM doesn't care because he's in good hands because Stern is with him he's just mad that he was publicly undermined..Not THAT many small market owners would send their star player to the Lakers after this past offseason..


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

It's put up or shut up time for Orlando.

Dwight's giving them one last chance. Otis better not fuck it up.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Of course he's gonna be upset, they rejected the trade he created. I think anyone in that position would be upset, so that really doesn't mean anything.


it means the only person trying to do whats best for the Hornets is upset. What doesn't mean anything is the other 27 owners that are only upset because the Lakers will continue being better than them.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

"League source on killed deal: "...(Stern) wasn't going to let Chris Paul dictate where he wanted to go.""


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

that's bullshit and a half. :lmao everyone knows it. he's just in damage control mode now since no matter what, CP3 is going where he wants to go.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

maybe some team might take the gamble the nets did with deron. i really don't know what i'm talking about i just came in here to see udfk cope. it's been a bad year for him concerning sports so far.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Tonight has been nothing more than a epic fail...and further reason why I don't buy NBA jerseys no more


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



IMPULSE said:


> maybe some team might take the gamble the nets did with deron. i really don't know what i'm talking about i just came in here to see udfk cope. it's been a bad year for him concerning sports so far.


COLTS 0-16
DUCKS SECOND WORST TEAM IN THE LEAGUE
LAKERS CHAMPIONSHIP BOUND NO MATTER WHAT


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

So CP3 doesn't want to be a Laker? That surprises me in a good way.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



JCarbo04 said:


> So CP3 doesn't want to be a Laker? That surprises me in a good way.


You've been misinformed


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> COLTS 0-16
> DUCKS SECOND WORST TEAM IN THE LEAGUE
> LAKERS CHAMPIONSHIP BOUND NO MATTER WHAT


odom and gasol are in glee though so be happy for them. odom was probably crying eating ice cream with his wife while she tried to figure out how to make the nola work for her show.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

A few of my Laker fan friends from high school are pretty much having a stroke over this :lmao

All the rich celebs should just pool together their funds and buy the hornets so this trade can go through. Oh wait, they're just there to get photographed and don't actually give a shit.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> You've been misinformed


Inform me. I've been watching the Steeler game. But I came in this thread and saw a bunch of posts about CP3 being upset, complaining, or whatever. What happened?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



JCarbo04 said:


> Inform me. I've been watching the Steeler game. But I came in this thread and saw a bunch of posts about CP3 being upset, complaining, or whatever. What happened?


CP3 was traded to Lakers in a 3 team trade, small market owners had a fit so deal was vetoed by Stern and now he's mad


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Owners bitched, Stern vetoed the trade. Lakers fans and CP3 cried.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



JCarbo04 said:


> Inform me. I've been watching the Steeler game. But I came in this thread and saw a bunch of posts about CP3 being upset, complaining, or whatever. What happened?


*He was traded to the Lakers but the league owners vetoed it.*


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

It's been reported that the owners didn't veto the trade after all. It was the league offices.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



JM said:


> A few of my Laker fan friends from high school are pretty much having a stroke over this :lmao
> 
> All the rich celebs should just pool together their funds and buy the hornets so this trade can go through. Oh wait, they're just there to get photographed and don't actually give a shit.


JACK does, he should buy them and do the trade but do it for Fisher and Artest instead of all the other pieces to get revenge.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'm not a Laker fan, but that pisses me off. Fuck those tight wad small market owners. I'm not a fan of super teams, but I think whatever team makes the deals and makes the effort to get better should be allowed too.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

if it isn't the owner then udfk should occupynba. there has to be some conspiracy against the lakers.

title should reflect laker fans misery. i know some knick fans who felt like they died when this trade happened.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

IMP I'm fine. we'll likely get CP3 at some or Dwight, if not then we'll win with our current team. It could be worse, we could have a rapist like Big ben on our team....oh fuck.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



> @RealLamarOdom: When a team trades u and it doesn't go down? Now what?


:lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Well you guys have a recovering psychotic.

LO, K-Mart, Scola, Dragic, & Pau should ask O.J. Mayo & Josh McRoberts how it feels when a team trades you and it doesn't go through and you have to report to practice.

There's some reports that Rondo's upset too. But shit, at least we didn't trade him.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Paul will sign with the Knicks as a FA after the season anyways.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Lakers' window w/ current team is damn near closed.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Paul will sign with the Knicks as a FA after the season anyways.


You know they're signing Chandler right? Unless they stop with the deal they offered.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Paul will sign with the Knicks as a FA after the season anyways.


Don't have the cap space after they signed Chandler..Best they can do is Nash next year for the mid level


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

e is probably sending camera crews to odom's home. he's probably having a breakdown.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Are they still gonna amnesty Chauncey?

Reports are they he's home in Denver, not gonna show up to training camp. If he's amnestied, Miami is expected to go after him.

If Miami gets Chauncey...watch out NBA.

Billups/Chalmers
Wade/Miller
James/Battier
Bosh/Haslem
Whatever C

That's a championship caliber team.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I bet it was Kris Jenner and Ryan Seacrest that got the league to cancel the CP3 deal. We can't have Lamar not on the Kardashian show now can we? I wonder how Gasol and Odom will play for the Lakers this season though if they are not traded somewhere after this.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Are they still gonna amnesty Chauncey?
> 
> Reports are they he's home in Denver, not gonna show up to training camp. If he's amnestied, Miami is expected to go after him.
> 
> If Miami gets Chauncey...watch out NBA.
> 
> Billups/Chalmers
> Wade/Miller
> James/Battier
> Bosh/Haslem
> Whatever C
> 
> That's a championship caliber team.


They're getting rid of Miller and won't have the cap to sign him.

Though him signing for min just out of spite against the Knicks/Melo would be great.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

kim divorced humpries or w/e b/c they realized he wasn't going to be back in the new york market. they probably traded sex for a trade block.

did miami really sign eddy curry? was he that guy that was paid to stay home or not play?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

No they're not amnestying Miller. At least not yet. They have no reason to. It's not like they're over the cap. He was hurt last year, maybe it'll be different this year.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yeah it seems Chauncey will get the amnesty unless someone is willing to to a sign & trade which nobody thinks will happen..He said he's going to a contender only so does that mean Indiana & Toronto is on his list?


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Amare's done in NYK with Chandler there, that'll free up cap space.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> No they're not amnestying Miller. At least not yet. They have no reason to. It's not like they're over the cap. He was hurt last year, maybe it'll be different this year.


that's what all the rumors were saying and I do think they're going to do with their signing of Battier.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> that's what all the rumors were saying and I do think they're going to do with their signing of Battier.


They're not. http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports....s-not-going-to-amnesty-mike-miller-this-year/


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Amare's done in NYK with Chandler there, that'll free up cap space.


Where do you think Amare will land? Its a shame if he does get moved because he was the guy who decided to bring NY back into relevance after LeBron snubbed them & then they bring in Melo without his input and stuff...So dumb


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> Where do you think Amare will land? Its a shame if he does get moved because he was the guy who decided to bring NY back into relevance after LeBron snubbed them & then they bring in Melo without his input and stuff...So dumb


Did I miss something?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> Where do you think Amare will land? Its a shame if he does get moved because he was the guy who decided to bring NY back into relevance after LeBron snubbed them & then they bring in Melo without his input and stuff...So dumb


Funny, you know Denver has a Carmelo size trade exemption, and Cleveland a Lebron sized trade exemption, all of which could just be GIVEN Amare for nothing.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



WWF said:


> Did I miss something?


He thinks Amare will be moved so I'm asking him where


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

CP3 Chris Paul
WoW
51 minutes ago 



ReggieEvans30 ReggieEvans30
@CP3 lol
48 minutes ago 


trololololololo


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



> RT @RealLamarOdom as soon a player says or admits its just 4 the $ they are dead wrong!?!? When it's all biz w/ us we shellfish..



:sad:


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

reggie evans trolling hard.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

*:lmao @ reggie evans :lmao*


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



> Via a Kevin Ding article from December 29th, 2010, here’s Phil Jackson on the troubles the league-owned Hornets might run into:
> 
> The [Hornets] were recently bought by the NBA, which prompted Jackson to say: “Not happy about that.”
> 
> Jackson put forth a scenario where Hornets star Chris Paul might revive his demand for a trade, and Jackson wondered how the league could manage being the one deciding which other franchise would get Paul.
> 
> “Who’s going to pull the button on it?” Jackson asked. “When Chris says he has to be traded, how’s that going to go? … Someone’s going to have to make a very nonjudgmental decision on that part that’s not going to irritate anyone else in the league.”


I guess Phil is the one person who wasn't caught off-guard when this happened.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

This gif explains it all.....








What an evil commissioner.. :lmao


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> I guess Phil is the one person who wasn't caught off-guard when this happened.


is he ever caught off guard?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Well you've got a point, he is the Zen Master after all.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

looks like other GMs were impressed with the Hornets getting that much for CP3...ya, it really wasn't a fair trade, was it. 

we need a new commish, Stern is now just a pushover to the owners.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

sheridanhoops Chris Sheridan
I'm told there is a school of thought in informed circles that Stern vetoed C.Paul trade because a D.Howard-to-LA trade was coming up next.

Ok so the L.A. Times are reporting that Lamar Odom is not gonna show up for training camp.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I see Odom decided to be a bitch and cry about instead of realizing its a business and that's all the Lakers were thinking about.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



> “We were all told by the league he was a trade-able player, and now they’re saying that Dell doesn’t have the authority to make the trade?” said an NBA executive who had periodic talks with New Orleans throughout the process. “Now, they’re saying that Dell is an idiot, that he can’t do it his job. [Expletive] this whole thing. David’s drunk on power, and he doesn’t give a [expletive] about the players, and he doesn’t give a [expletive] about the hundreds of hours the teams put into make that deal.
> 
> “How do the Lakers explain this to Odom? How does Houston deal with the guys it just tried to trade? Scola and Martin are going to be pissed at them, and who knows how long that takes to get over? Explain to me how the league kills this Pau Gasol deal, but allows Kwame Brown for Pau Gasol?
> 
> “To me, this makes the league feel like it’s rigged, that Stern just does whatever Stern wants to do. He’s messed up the competitive balance of this league a lot worse by killing the deal, because you’ve completely destroyed the planning that New Orleans, Houston did and left them in shambles over this. I’ve never been so discouraged about this league, never so down.
> 
> “I mean, come on: Chris Paul is leaving New Orleans in 66 games. He’s gone. And what’s Dell Demps, and that franchise, going to have to show for it?”


This is a perfect description.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

why is everyone acting like a little girl its business if u get traded you get traded why cry about it for


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

b/c crying and then claiming your twitter was hacked is more fun


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Gasol trade wouldn't have been allowed if it was done by a league owned team. Get your panties out of a bunch Lakers fans. They have jurisdiction over their own team. Owners can reject deals GM's make, it happens.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Umm Pau wanted out and was getting traded no matter what and its not like theGrizzles didn't get a greatish player out of it by getting Marc Gasol.

Did you see the reasons as to why Stern didn't allow for the trade? "because he doesn't want players dedicating where they go" obviously he is going to be dedicating it no matter what, whether its via trade or FA because he'll just refuse to resign with a bad team if he is traded there.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

So the Hornets let him walk, or the team he's traded to does, and someone signs him. No big deal. This is a new league with a new deal, that was the old league, no more _dictating_ where you are traded.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao ok stax

too bad they wanted the trade and would have gotten a lot of pieces and a pick out of it which is better than walking for nothing which is what they said they didnt want to happen


----------



## Myst

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



> To me, this makes the league feel like it’s rigged, that Stern just does whatever Stern wants to do. He’s messed up the competitive balance of this league a lot worse by killing the deal, because you’ve completely destroyed the planning that New Orleans, Houston did and left them in shambles over this. I’ve never been so discouraged about this league, never so down.
> 
> “I mean, come on: Chris Paul is leaving New Orleans in 66 games. He’s gone. And what’s Dell Demps, and that franchise, going to have to show for it?”


-Woj

Totally agree with that.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I thought that was a pretty fair trade. New Orleans got back quite a bit.


----------



## Myst

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> I thought that was a pretty fair trade. New Orleans got back quite a bit.


Agreed. The only ones that were getting royally screwed were the Houston Rockets. No idea why they even wanted to get rid of all that just for Pau or whatever.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

wow. 344 posts in 24 hours.

Now I have to read all those pages. You guys suck.

I imagine with free agency opening tomorrow, it'll be another active day.


----------



## Doddsy_V1

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

This is absolute horseshit, isn't it conflict of interest on Sterns part?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

fucking Cavs Owner Gilbert, still butthurt that Lebron left for nothing and so he decided to send a fucking email to the Stern complaining like a bitch.


----------



## Doddsy_V1

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



> Commissioner,
> 
> It would be a travesty to allow the Lakers to acquire Chris Paul in the apparent trade being discussed.
> 
> This trade should go to a vote of the 29 owners of the Hornets.
> 
> Over the next three seasons this deal would save the Lakers approximately $20 million in salaries and approximately $21 million in luxury taxes. That $21 million goes to non-taxpaying teams and to fund revenue sharing.
> 
> I cannot remember ever seeing a trade where a team got by far the best player in the trade and saved over $40 million in the process. And it doesn’t appear that they would give up any draft picks, which might allow to later make a trade for Dwight Howard. (They would also get a large trade exception that would help them improve their team and/or eventually trade for Howard.) When the Lakers got Pau Gasol (at the time considered an extremely lopsided trade) they took on tens of millions in additional salary and luxury tax and they gave up a number of prospects (one in Marc Gasol who may become a max-salary player).
> I just don’t see how we can allow this trade to happen.
> 
> I know the vast majority of owners feel the same way that I do.
> 
> When will we just change the name of 25 of the 30 teams to the Washington Generals?
> 
> Please advise….
> 
> Dan G.


What a joke


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Wait so his his e-mail has gone viral? :lmao

He should have said this impedes my team's ability to win a championship before LBJ.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Dwight Howard to request trade to NJ Nets. May not report to camp.

Chris_Broussard Chris Broussard 
Nets have emerged as No. 1 choice for Dwight Howard, multiple sources say. D12 is expected to ask Magic to trade him to NJ.

Chris_Broussard Chris Broussard 
Nets still pursuing Nene in case deal for Howard falls through. NJ offering Brook Lopez & 2 1st rnd picks, as @ESPNSteinLine wrote last wk


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Sources just informed that David Stern may retire and step down as commissioner within the next 48 hrs.

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Has anything come out about why New Jersey? At this point we are pretty much left to believe it's because he's a fan of Jay-Z. I guess he likes the thought of him and D-Will working together? idk.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

hey i know espn is shit with reporting as is no real source broussard but how does the news about the nets make you feel udfk. 

i hope that trade happens tomorrow. i like to see laker fans mad.


----------



## Doddsy_V1

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The NBA better step in and stop Dwight going to the nets, Dwight and Deron is just as much a super team as Kobe and CP3


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I dont really mind. If thats where he wants to go then thats that. we had a chance to get him like any other team, Nets have the better pieces(Lopez and idk what else) so I guess they win. Not really mad about that, I was just trying to troll WWF.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

You've done an overall pretty bad job at trolling tonight UDFK.

Super team really has nothing to do with it Dodsy but ya. From what is being released owners thought it was unfair that a team could get the best player in a trade yet still cut over $20 million off the books, give up no draft picks to at least account for this shift in funds and also free up room as well as preserve the picks (more importantly) to bring in Dwight too. I'm not saying I agree or disagree, you just aren't saying what's being said.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

what do you mean? oh the nfl thread, I was just taking out my CP3 frustrations out on Steeler fans, didnt seem to work this week even though they were really pathetic on offense tonight(being srs here btw, they completely sucked on offense except for that late game pass and their first drive.)


we're only losing 20 mil because we're giving up two players, it not like we're trading away Hedo or anything and just freeing up space, losing Odom will really hurt our weak bench.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I understand what the Lakers are giving up, Odom is immensely underrated when looking at why the Lakers are successful. From an outside perspective though the other owners are going to see that cash savings and are going to expect draft picks being dealt to account for it. If nothing else Houston should have been receiving the picks in this deal possibly via a side trade with New Orleans but regardless, they for all intensive purposes Houston was getting ass raped in this trade.


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Its pretty annoying that not many players honor their contracts anymore. At least there are still some loyal players like Tayshaun Prince.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

They honor their contract, its not like they'll hold out, but if a player like CP3 isn't going to resign, or Dwight, then you might as well get as much as possible out of trading them.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

David Stern did his best Vince McMahon impression and vetoed the trade. Lol....Now Training Camp is going to be awkward on Friday. I'm not a fan either of the teams that did the trade so I have no feeling about it. But, I don't want to see more "Super Friends" teams forming and do not want to keep seeing big market teams gain the popular players.


----------



## Epididymis

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Lol and now Chris Paul is going to sue.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Hypnotiq said:


> Sources just informed that David Stern may retire and step down as commissioner within the next 48 hrs.
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA


source?

I got a question, when is New Jersey gonna move to Brooklyn? I remember hearing that was one of the reasons big time players would want to go to the Nets even when they sucked.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Dwight howard going to ask magic to trade him to the nets! that would be the best birthday gift ever


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

it was some guy named Faddle that said Stern may be retiring in the next 48 hours. I hope CP3 sues, wins, and becomes a Laker. Odom is mad and hurt and I don't think he will go his hardest this season because of this trade being agreed to but then stopped, Pau may be the same, so Paul better get shit done with the PA.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

it's going to suck when CP3 and D12 join KB24 in LA.

:side:


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

dwight howard is going to brooklyn


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Can someone explain to me why Paul is filing a lawsuit? They didn't block him from signing an extension, they blocked a trade.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

they stopped a trade that was agreed to because owners were bitching and CP3 wants out of the Hornets. If he finds it unfair that they would just stop his trade like that and that the owners completely fucked him over.

I wonder what the league will have to say if D12 forces his way to the Nets, because the reason Stern cited as to why he stopped that Lakers trade was because CP3 was directing where he wanted to go.


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

If he wants out of New Orleans so badly, then don't back them in a corner and force a trade to one team so they can actually get something done that is fair, unlike the shit that happened.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

i mean melo forced a trade too


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

it's pretty much bullshit from the NBA.

they're basically catering to the small markets teams.


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Considering the Small Markets are at an extreme disadvantage, that's not a bad thing.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



DanTheMan07 said:


> If he wants out of New Orleans so badly, then don't back them in a corner and force a trade to one team so they can actually get something done that is fair, unlike the shit that happened.


you're acting as if the trade was bad. It was an amazing trade for the Hornets. I'm pretty sure they were getting 3(or four cant remember) starters and a draft pick for Paul.

hey dan did you know that the Spurs are considered a small market team, when is the last time they were at a disadvantage? Sure they dont get all the great FAs, but by having a good management that drafts well and picks up good pieces they managed to be one of the best teams in the NBA the last decade and a half.


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> you're acting as if the trade was bad. It was an amazing trade for the Hornets. I'm pretty sure they were getting 3(or four cant remember) starters and a draft pick for Paul.


Amazing? Odom and Scola are both over 30, and Kevin Martin is a chucker.. This would put them into 8th-6th seed contention, which is not where you want to be in the NBA. You have to get really bad, to get good, unless you're the Lakers, because the NBA usually caters to you. It's a superstar driven league, not a role player lineup driven league. That draft pick was the Knicks 2012 1st rounder, which would be a useless pick in the 20s.

edit: The Spurs got lucky with Tim Duncan. Not everyday you get a superstar who is willing to stay in a small market his entire career. It appears the Thunder are sitting pretty with Durant as well, who is just fine there. But it's rare.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

here is the alternative for the hornets without trading CP3. they will get...







yeah. the trade was good.


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> here is the alternative for the hornets without trading CP3. they will get...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah. the trade was good.


Here's the alternative:

He walks, they become one of the worst teams in the league, they get a top pick in the draft few drafts , netting them a potential stars, instead of getting Lamar Odom, Luis Scola, Kevin Martin and go no where.

The Cavs lost LeBron for nothing and ended up drafting Kyrie Irving and Tristan Thompson. I would much rather go forward with those 2 pieces and another high pick in the draft coming up this year, then Odom, Scola and Martin.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

you play to win the game. not to win lottery balls.

ridiculous approach. especially with the uncertainty of where you'll land in the draft order, and the draft prospects themselves. letting CP3 walk sends quite the message to the fanbase (however small it might be), we don't care about winning.

which is why that trade was accepted. no GM is that naive. At least no GM that values his job.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



DanTheMan07 said:


> Amazing? Odom and Scola are both over 30, and Kevin Martin is a chucker.. This would put them into 8th-6th seed contention, which is not where you want to be in the NBA. You have to get really bad, to get good, unless you're the Lakers, because the NBA usually caters to you. It's a superstar driven league, not a role player lineup driven league. That draft pick was the Knicks 2012 1st rounder, which would be a useless pick in the 20s.
> 
> edit: The Spurs got lucky with Tim Duncan. Not everyday you get a superstar who is willing to stay in a small market his entire career. It appears the Thunder are sitting pretty with Durant as well, who is just fine there. But it's rare.


again with catering to the Lakers. :lmao Most people seem more concerned that the lakers didnt get the trade then what actually happened. Stern, the commish, who is suppose to be impartial, fucked up a trade that would have benefitted the Hornets so to make his labor deal look good. That shit is ridiculous and had this trade been to the Clippers and this happened a lot more people would be upset about this. Because its the Lakers, people just shrug their shoulder and smile because the Lakers have managed to stay on top for most of the franchise's history because we have a good management copared to the shit ones that other teasm have, namely the Cavs with their whining bitch of an owner.

This year's draft is the one with the many potential great players in it, Hornets could have tanked this year without Paul and landed a great player that already has a great supporting cast. Instead, with your idea, they will get a great player in a year, he'll improve the team so they will no longer be a top 5 pick type team and then this same situation will repeat because the player wont want to stay after failing for many years. You're just asking for a never ending cycle.


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> you play to win the game. not to win lottery balls.
> 
> ridiculous approach. especially with the uncertainty of where you'll land in the draft order, and the draft prospects themselves. letting CP3 walk sends quite the message to the fanbase (however small it might be), we don't care about winning.
> 
> which is why that trade was accepted. no GM is that naive. At least no GM that values his job.


Ridiculous approach? You have to get bad to get good, it's a basic concept.. I find it more ridiculous trying to win with Lamar Odom and Luis Scola as your two best players.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

an approach that is working well for the Clippers, T'Wolves, and Kings.

It's not guaranteed success. Bring in some cheaper contracts, and try to add solid free agents around them. A team of non-superstars can win.


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> again with catering to the Lakers. :lmao Most people seem more concerned that the lakers didnt get the trade then what actually happened. Stern, the commish, who is suppose to be impartial, fucked up a trade that would have benefitted the Hornets so to make his labor deal look good. That shit is ridiculous and had this trade been to the Clippers and this happened a lot more people would be upset about this. Because its the Lakers, people just shrug their shoulder and smile because the Lakers have managed to stay on top for most of the franchise's history because we have a good management copared to the shit ones that other teasm have, namely the Cavs with their whining bitch of an owner.
> 
> This year's draft is the one with the many potential great players in it, Hornets could have tanked this year without Paul and landed a great player that already has a great supporting cast. Instead, with your idea, they will get a great player in a year, he'll improve the team so they will no longer be a top 5 pick type team and then this same situation will repeat because the player wont want to stay after failing for many years. You're just asking for a never ending cycle.


He is impartial, except when the majority of the owners (who all own a part of the Hornets) have a problem with the deal, which they did. 

If the Clippers had made the trade, they would have actually given the Hornets something that has value to a rebuilding team. Eric Gordon, Aminu, DeAndre Jordan, Minnesota's 2012 first round pick, etc.. They have young pieces that are valuable to teams like the Hornets, not fucking Luis Scola and Lamar Odom. The Lakers stay on top because people want to play in LA. 

I don't know if you understand this or not, but the team they would have had, would compete for a low playoff spot, not for a top lottery pick. It's a never ending cycle of mediocre play. You don't get top picks, you don't improve. You just stay as the 8th-6th seed.


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> an approach that is working well for the Clippers, T'Wolves, and Kings.
> 
> It's not guaranteed success. Bring in some cheaper contracts, and try to add solid free agents around them. A team of non-superstars can win.


Well obviously you can still fail with bad management but the point is, you need stars, and the only way to get them is to be a big market team or to draft them.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



DanTheMan07 said:


> He is impartial, except when the majority of the owners (who all own a part of the Hornets) have a problem with the deal, which they did.
> 
> If the Clippers had made they trade, they would have actually given the Hornets something that has value to a rebuilding team. Eric Gordon, Aminu, DeAndre Jordan, Minnesota's 2012 first round pick, etc.. They have young pieces that are valuable to teams like the Hornets, not fucking Luis Scola and Lamar Odom. The Lakers stay on top because people want to play in LA.
> 
> I don't know if you understand this or not, but the team they would have had, would compete for a low playoff spot, not for a top lottery pick. It's a never ending cycle of mediocre play. You don't get top picks, you don't improve. You just stay as the 8th-6th seed.


We dont know who vetoed the trade or not since Stern hasn't released that info, he said he did it himself for basketball reasons so that is what I will go with.

The clippers never offered that and never would have, get your head of your ass and think, with that nixed deal, which was the best one out there, no other team will have to offer a better one and teams can now lowball as well since they know CP3 wont just sign with anyone. The Hornets would have likely offered eric gordon and Amminu, I highly doubt they're willing to give up a top 5 pick in this years' deep draft as well as two very young and good players just for CP3.

You can always tank and you actually don't know how good they would have done, if they suck as much as you say then they would be a lottery team and you never know what you'll win when you're in the lottery.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

if dan gilbert's email is indicative of the rest of the owners...they just want the lakers to have to pay more in the luxury taxes.


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> We dont know who vetoed the trade or not since Stern hasn't released that info, he said he did it himself for basketball reasons so that is what I will go with.
> 
> The clippers never offered that and never would have, get your head of your ass and think, with that nixed deal, which was the best one out there, no other team will have to offer a better one and teams can now lowball as well since they know CP3 wont just sign with anyone. The Hornets would have likely offered eric gordon and Amminu, I highly doubt they're willing to give up a top 5 pick in this years' deep draft as well as two very young and good players just for CP3.
> 
> You can always tank and you actually don't know how good they would have done, if they suck as much as you say then they would be a lottery team and you never know what you'll win when you're in the lottery.


A majority had a problem, there is no way Stern would nix a deal because of one owner. I doubt Stern did it on his own either, because he was probably foaming at the mouth with the idea of CP3 playing in LA, one of the biggest markets in the NBA. That would have been good business overall for the league. 

I never said the Clippers offered all that, I was just naming the assets they did have.. Most more valuable to a team like the Hornets, then what the Lakers and Rockets had to offer. 

I never said the team would suck, they would be mediocre, and they would be stuck being mediocre for a while.. Look at how bad some teams are around the league, a team with Odom, Scola and Martin isn't going to compete for titles, but they certainly aren't as bad as teams who were in the lotto last year.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

You realize that if they go with your route then the Hornets will NEVER(or at least for a very long time) not be sold because they will literally have no future, no playoff hopes, and no fans supporting them. It is in all honesty that worst thing that could happen to the franchise.


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> You realize that if they go with your route then the Hornets will NEVER(or at least for a very long time) not be sold because they will literally have no future, no playoff hopes, and no fans supporting them. It is in all honesty that worst thing that could happen to the franchise.


As opposed to Lamar Odom and Luis Scola being their future? I would have stayed in talks with the Clippers until I got something done. Get a few young pieces and then move on. 

You lose your star player, move on (hopefully with a couple young pieces from a trade) and get as many ping pong balls that you can so you can try to pick up another star in the draft.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

you realize that CP3 said he wouldnt sign an extension with the Clippers making any deal with them impossible anyways?


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

It wasn't stopping the Clippers from pursuing him in a trade.. Pretty sure I saw reports that he would be fine with the Clippers, and would more then likely accept a deal had he got traded there. The Golden State rumors were unrealistic though, he would never re-up with them.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

It's very obvious David Stern flipped the switch based on Cuban, Gilbert, and a few other owners' moaning and crying. It's simple:

1) Other than saving money, the owners have always wanted to figure out how to keep superstar players from leaving their parent team.
2) Everyone and their mothers knew that Dwight Howard was going to LA, once CP3 was in place. Chris Sheridan reported the same thing a bit ago. The Lakers had the pieces to get Howard AND take in Hedo's contract, trading Bynum, Blake and Walton.

Here's the thing: Stern can veto any trade, regardless of the teams involved, as he sees fit. All owners agree to this before purchasing their team. 

However, there's a problem: the league not only allowed Demps (the Hornets GM) to shop CP3 and negotiate trades with other GM's, they also answered "yes" to a few anonymous GM's that had called and asked if Demps had the authority to trade him.

Demps was also assigned as GM before the league bought the Hornets from Shinn.

Even then, there are two more things devastating to the league's case. One, they were telling GM's that CP3 was already dealt to the Lakers. Then came Dan Gilbert's letter to Stern, and others reporting that Mark Cuban was verbally involved in this mess.

Collusion. It's certainly what Chris Paul and Billy Hunter will dive into tomorrow. It's a scary thought for David Stern, and I'm wondering if we're seeing a man nearing his end in the NBA.

In the meantime, you have claims that Dwight will request a trade to New Jersey. If Stern lets it go, the league will be turned upside down, flipped inside-out, and devastated by the basketball media...if it hasn't already.

Quite frankly, while I'm upset at the league, the pathetic owners that complained, and David Stern...I'm happy to see the MANY reporters and players trashing the NBA for what they have done.

Either we'll get CP3 tomorrow (or before Christmas), or we won't get him OR Howard, and neither will any other team in the NBA until they are free agents.

That is, unless David Stern wants to lose his job, and become one of the biggest hypocrites in sports history. 

The funny part is...a lot of the small-market team owners were against IMPROVING a small-market team. Odom, Martin, Scola, Dragic, and two first-round picks for CP3?

Guess what the Heat gave the Cleveland Cavaliers for LeBron James?

2011 2nd round draft pick (Milan Macvan)
Future 1st
Future 1st
Future 2nd

Those first-rounders will be late first. Macvan...hilarious. A future 2nd will probably never taste the Heat's Gatorade, during a game or in practice. 

Hunter and Paul, and possibly the Lakers and Rockets as well (from what I've heard), will be going after the league tomorrow, taking legal action. They may have found quite a bit to complain about. Conflict of interest, collusion, etc.

In addition to that, you have the probability that a lot of players won't show up for camp tomorrow. Many are tweeting about it right now, including Brandon Jennings, because apparently, there are some that are asking if they can re-vote on the new CBA (tossing it out the door and going back into the lockout, due to the deception by Stern and the owners).

Honestly, if I pretend to care less about the Lakers and their roster, I absolutely love seeing the players, the media, and even some NBA executives going haywire. It's bringing Stern closer and closer to resigning, and additionally, it makes a lot of teams (such as the Cavaliers) look insecure and unstable, all due to the way their respective owners have responded.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> you're acting as if the trade was bad. It was an amazing trade for the Hornets. I'm pretty sure they were getting 3(or four cant remember) starters and a draft pick for Paul.
> 
> hey dan did you know that the Spurs are considered a small market team, when is the last time they were at a disadvantage? Sure they dont get all the great FAs, but by having a good management that drafts well and picks up good pieces they managed to be one of the best teams in the NBA the last decade and a half.


It helps when you tank with an injured star (david robinson) and than magically land the number one pick to select the greatest PF of all time. Spurs have made excellent decisions along the way but without that unbelieveable LUCK they would have never won a championship PERIOD.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> It helps when you tank with an injured star (david robinson) and than magically land the number one pick to select the greatest PF of all time. Spurs have made excellent decisions along the way but without that unbelieveable LUCK they would have never won a championship PERIOD.


While Duncan was the cornerstone, he doesn't touch four rings without Tony Parker, Manu Ginobili, and Bruce Bowen...two being the Spurs' prize possessions sought after by arguably the best international scout in years, one being Miami's "trash" that they just threw to the side...and Stephen Jackson, who first showed glimpses of how much of a defensive bad ass he could be when the Spurs picked him up in free agency, 2001.

Give him one ring, since Robinson and Duncan were the true twin towers during the shortened season, but I doubt the Spurs take out Los Angeles in 2003 if they don't have Parker/Jax/Manu, they definitely don't beat the 2005 Pistons in the Finals, and they more than likely lose to that Suns team in 2007.

Small-market teams win by not paying big superstars to come play for them, but by paying for excellent head coaches, assistants, and scouts. They hire a genius General Manager, and bring in the best trainers.

The only disadvantage a small-market team should have is that they aren't an attractive city for superstar free agents, but I can give numerous results of teams that don't need to sign free agents to win. 

Miami Heat, who drafted Wade and traded for Shaq, would be one team in 2006. 

The Dallas Mavericks traded for Dirk on draft day, and traded pieces to acquire Chandler, Kidd, Marion AND Terry. Because of this, they weren't stacked with superstars...they were the most complete team in the league.

The 2008 Boston Celtics won it all, and they traded their young guys to get it done (before the guys could bolt). Pierce was drafted by Boston. Garnett, Allen traded. Rondo traded to Boston.

Surprisingly, a lot of those players were traded for much lesser talent, expiring contracts, draft picks, or a combination of all three. Why? It wasn't because of their cities, it was because of smart management, advanced planning, and basically, GM's taking advantage of teams that were dumb with their money.

In the same light, the NY Knicks haven't been relevant since the Ewing days...because of poor money management and not having the scouts to select the best players available in the draft. New York, of all places. Now, finally, they are back in the discussion, and while they did get Amare through free agency, they traded almost everything they had to accomplish that, plus traded those pieces to Denver for Melo.

Same with the Clippers, who are in Los Angeles and, unfortunately, seem to fail to contend every year of their existence. Big market, bad management.

Winning is dependent on team and money management, before anything else. If a team is poorly ran, no important free agents will sign. You'll get your high draft pick, and because you don't spend your money on people that know the difference between a college player and a streetballer, you'll more than likely pick a bust. To make the fans happy, you'll spend a bit too much signing guys like Corey Maggette, then you'll slip into irrelevancy and will wait far too long trying to trade your potential bust, until it's too late.

What happens to a team that can fix what's wrong? They don't wait 10 years to rebuild, and they start from the ground up.

That's exactly what's wrong with the NBA. That's why we were in a lockout, and that's why we'll be in another one in six years, when the players and owners opt out of the new CBA.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I agree with partially of what you said and Spurs are a first class organization that do everything there own way and manage everything correctly within management and coaching decisions. You always need a supporting cast to win a Champion even if you are Michael Jordan but the fact of a matter is none of those supporting cast players would of ever mattered if it wasn't for them landing Tim Duncan. Parker, Ginobli, and ESPECIALLY Stephen Jackson all talent but they benefited by far the most from being around Duncan and his presence and certainly not the other way around. As you can see Stephen Jackson has always showed flashes of great talent and ability but has never seemed to have his head on straight and be able to focus besides one year with GS and when he was around Tim Duncan. Tim Duncan gave the Spurs two titles before Ginobli and Parker were even very strongly developed. Ginobli and Parker were not even around for there first Championship and both of them had major struggles coming into the NBA and slowly developed due to being around Tim Duncan's presence. There's no question that there talent and hardwork is what put them in the position they are today but I have a very hard time believing both of them develope into the players they are today without Tim Duncan and Spurs getting extremely lucky to land him in the first place. 

It wasn't until there third championship in which Parker and Manu truely came into there own as stars. Parker was a second year player in there 2nd championship and Ginobli was a ROOKIE averging 7PPG and still adjusting himself to the NBA environment. Who knows if he ever would have without being put in the best possibile situation you can ask for. Tim Duncan had a triple double I believe in eliminating Nets in the NBA Finals that year and carried David Robinson's old ass to a title. It was Stephen Jackson that was there second best player but that's not even the point I'm trying to make. Tim Duncan is where it begins and ends for the Spurs and without him David Robinson would have retired ringless and I have a hard time believing a 56th pick from Argentina and a 28th overall pick that nobody wanted from France would be the players they are today if it wasn't for one *lucky* pick. As weird as that all may sound...luck turns into greatness sometimes but Tim Duncan was destined to be great from the very beginning and is what paved the way for the whole entire franchise in general.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> I agree with partially of what you said and Spurs are a first class organization that do everything there own way and manage everything correctly within management and coaching decisions. You always need a supporting cast to win a Champion even if you are Michael Jordan but the fact of a matter is none of those supporting cast players would of ever mattered if it wasn't for them landing Tim Duncan. Parker, Ginobli, and ESPECIALLY Stephen Jackson all talent but they benefited by far the most from being around Duncan and his presence and certainly not the other way around. As you can see Stephen Jackson has always showed flashes of great talent and ability but has never seemed to have his head on straight and be able to focus besides one year with GS and when he was around Tim Duncan. Tim Duncan gave the Spurs two titles before Ginobli and Parker were even very strongly developed. Ginobli and Parker were not even around for there first Championship and both of them had major struggles coming into the NBA and slowly developed due to being around Tim Duncan's presence. There's no question that there talent and hardwork is what put them in the position they are today but I have a very hard time believing both of them develope into the players they are today without Tim Duncan and Spurs getting extremely lucky to land him in the first place.
> 
> It wasn't until there third championship in which Parker and Manu truely came into there own as stars. Parker was a second year player in there 2nd championship and Ginobli was a ROOKIE averging 7PPG and still adjusting himself to the NBA environment. Who knows if he ever would have without being put in the best possibile situation you can ask for. Tim Duncan had a triple double I believe in eliminating Nets in the NBA Finals that year and carried David Robinson's old ass to a title. It was Stephen Jackson that was there second best player but that's not even the point I'm trying to make. Tim Duncan is where it begins and ends for the Spurs and without him David Robinson would have retired ringless and I have a hard time believing a 56th pick from Argentina and a 28th overall pick that nobody wanted from France would be the players they are today if it wasn't for one *lucky* pick. As weird as that all may sound...luck turns into greatness sometimes but Tim Duncan was destined to be great from the very beginning and is what paved the way for the whole entire franchise in general.


I appreciate the background, but that was a given, and most of that should be known by all NBA fans. However, Parker was the second scoring option during Duncan's second ring, so to say he didn't contribute as much until the third ring is inaccurate.

Plus, if we're diving into specifics, while Duncan was an excellent player at Wake Forest, his transition to the NBA was smooth because of Gregg Popovich and David Robinson, and he'll be the first one to admit that, and has said this frequently. Popovich is a product of good management, and Robinson was drafted by the Spurs.

Either way, the point was dodged. Teams win by being smart with their money, not by residing in Los Angeles, New York, or Miami. I could cite many more examples of this, outside of those I did in my previous post, but most everyone in here paid attention to basketball last decade, some in the 90's, so it should be embedded into those minds already.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Real Deal said:


> I appreciate the background, but that was a given, and most of that should be known by all NBA fans. However, Parker was the second scoring option during Duncan's second ring, so to say he didn't contribute as much until the third ring is inaccurate.
> 
> Plus, if we're diving into specifics, while Duncan was an excellent player at Wake Forest, his transition to the NBA was smooth because of Gregg Popovich and David Robinson, and he'll be the first one to admit that, and has said this frequently. Popovich is a product of good management, and Robinson was drafted by the Spurs.
> 
> Either way, the point was dodged. Teams win by being smart with their money, not by residing in Los Angeles, New York, or Miami. I could cite many more examples of this, outside of those I did in my previous post, but most everyone in here paid attention to basketball last decade, some in the 90's, so it should be embedded into those minds already.


Great players are what makes great organizations despite the size of the market. Tim Duncan is a once in a life time player that any organization would have benefitted significantly from. I've always been a firm believer that Popavich is a good solid coach that became a great coach working with Tim Duncan and the players that benefited from Tim Duncan. Great organizations begin and end with there best player and Tim Duncan was the best of the best over his career and that is the biggest reason why Spurs have been so successful more than anything. I'm not going to take away what the management has done because they obviously have a very unique feel for scouting particularly internationally but would everything been put in place piece by piece so perfectly if it wasn't for Duncan? HELL NO. That's the point I was trying to get around to and it's really as simple as that. This is a players league and as much as people want to rant about how big a market is or how good there coaching\training staff it's ultimately irrelevant. You quoted me off the point I was trying to make with Duncan and how they got extremely lucky in getting him and he's by FAR the biggest reason they are one of the few small market franchies that have been consistently successful and that's because it's a players league. Draft Tim Duncan to another small market organization and I'm sure they have a large amount of success and there draft picks benefit from his presence perhaps not as much as Ginobli & Parker (nice finds) but still significantly.


----------



## theDJK

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Hold up...did I just read that article right...???? TMac just went to the Hawks?

And I thought Richard Jefferson getting waived was weird...geez

Hey RJ go to New York, we'd take you too ^_^


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

As long as its not lopsided, I expect Dwight to be with Nets..and for LA to get CP3, they can't have a 3rd team take bullet for them


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

"As for Dan Gilbert email obtained by Y! Sports, timestamp shows he didn't send to Stern until after 10 PM ET. Trade already had been killed."

Well...


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Another problem for Stern...



> So why is Gilbert acting as if his opinion matters? Why does his opinion matter? Why should any of the 29 owners have any role in the operations of the Hornets? Buying a 1/29th share of a business, last I checked, doesn't give you a whole lot of sway in board meetings. I don't know a lot of folks who hold 3.4 percent of a company's stock and legitimately expect a voice at the table. Last November when Stern decided to bail out Hornets' owner George Shinn, the owners voted to buy the franchise and give Stern authority to run it. And when Stern took that authority, he made perfectly clear who would be calling the shots: not him.
> 
> Here's a transcript from Stern's December 6, 2010, media call discussing the Hornets' arrangement in response to a question about who will approve the team's proposed trades and free agent signings. You can hear the quotes for yourself at the Hornets' website. (Scroll down to the December 6 file.)
> 
> Take it away, 2010 Stern:
> 
> "As far as we're concerned there have been while this process has been going on, there have been two significant transactions. And our response to both of them was, 'You guys are management, you understand your budget and your instructions, just go ahead, because we've got Jac Sperling, Hugh Weber here, and if they recommend it, then we're going to be approving it.'"
> 
> Unless, you know, Dan Gilbert and his pack of wolves have a problem with it.


http://www.sbnation.com/2011-nba-fr...-la-lakers-david-stern-owners-hook/in/2386043

With what happened, he's making it more of a case of collusion, and that's going to hurt him, badly. CP3 could have something to hang him with.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Phil Jackson is great. He predicated this fiasco http://sports.espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/news/story?id=5968288


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Would it shock you if I said this was part of the NBA's plan to bring basketball back to Seattle?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Would it shock you if I said this was part of the NBA's plan to bring basketball back to Seattle?


Hornets to Seattle? I dont think Seattle wouldn take a team other than OKC..They want the whats theirs


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Seattle's getting a team, and OKC isn't going anywhere. Seattle got the Browns deal, they retain the Sonics history and name until they get a team again.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

So what...The team they had was Durant & Westbrook..Gonna be tough to top that by essentially starting back over with a bottom dweller..Either get OKC back or have no team at all...No point in starting over..Same with Charlotte


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Im sure the fans in Seatle dissagree, they want a team no matter what, they would prefer OKC, but they would love any team in the league.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Give them the Hornets starting next season and I bet they wouldn't sell out more than 15 games..


Brandon Roy to retire..Tough luck


----------



## theDJK

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Wait..roy is going to retire???? Huh please explain. I do hope seattle gets another team...they need it. All they have to cheer for is the storm of the wnba because lord knows the seahawks ain't doing anything.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Would it shock you if I said this was part of the NBA's plan to bring basketball back to Seattle?


How much truth is there in this?


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

So the Raptors land Jamal Magloire (lol) and trade for Michael Pietrus. The trade is essentially them just taking on his salary though because the second round pick going back in protected till pick 51 and Toronto sure as hell will be picking in the first 2/3s of the draft lol.

Meh really. Magloire sucks but I'm sure he won't be playing much, just another case of a bad team giving a guy money that could be used elsewhere to sit on the bench. BUT think of the sentiment people! Our first ever Canadian playing on CANADA'S TEAM. Pietrus I'm ok with I guess. He's a strong defender and will challenge James Johnson for the starting spot this year. It's not like we have anything going at SF for this year anyway.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Magloire still plays? (dead serious)

And yeah, Roy is forced to file for medical retirement, will be like Portland got two amnesties because that's how medical retirements work.

Oh shit, Nets got caught tampering with Dwight.


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> "As for Dan Gilbert email obtained by Y! Sports, timestamp shows he didn't send to Stern until after 10 PM ET. Trade already had been killed."
> 
> Well...


That doesn't matter, the damage has already been done, and he's being painted again like a villain. Which is actually what the media wants.


----------



## Champ

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



> RealLamarOdom LAMAR ODOM
> Gotta change code twitter jacked


I laughed

@udk durant's here to stay


----------



## theDJK

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Magloire still plays? (dead serious)
> 
> *And yeah, Roy is forced to file for medical retirement, will be like Portland got two amnesties because that's how medical retirements work.*
> Oh shit, Nets got caught tampering with Dwight.


IS there any legitamacy on this? Not a huge fan of him, just feel a little bad for him to have to cut his career short.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

the rockets apparently tampered w/ dwight but the magic don't care. they are mad about the nets though.


----------



## Myst

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Feel really bad for Roy. He played with a lot of heart and was one of the best 2 guards in the league prior to the knee injuries. Definitely will miss watching prime Roy go to work. Dude had a ton of skill.


----------



## theDJK

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The nets deserve whatever is coming to them. They shoud've just waited like everyone else. I wouldn't put it past Howard to blame for the nets talking to him so early too.


----------



## Myst

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



@SpearsNBAYahoo said:


> New Orlando Magic forward Glen Davis getting a four-year deal paying in $26 million range, source tells @YahooSports.


- Marc Spears

No way that is enough to keep Dwight in Orlando.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Apparently Nets did not tamper with the Magic, good gave me quite a scare. 
*NYDNInterNets Stefan Bondy
"League source says report about meeting in Miami between Prokhorov, King and Dwight Howard is not correct."*

Also Nets closing in on Nene.
But damn for 65 Mill for 4 years? Really?
http://www.netsdaily.com/2011/12/9/2623906/bondy-nets-closing-in-on-nene


----------



## Xist2inspire

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Damn, Boston. Hope you've got something big up your sleeve, Danny........


----------



## jaw2929

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

God damn it, I really wanted to see Davis re-sign with the Celtics. Fuck. I agree Xist, Ainge better have something pending for the bench, because Boston pretty much doesn't have one. Nor do they have a center.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Brandon Bass is useful.


----------



## theDJK

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Celtics are fucked beyond belief man!


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I like the pickup by NY and they have a dangerous inside presence offensively and defensively with Amare and Chandler. Who will run there offense is something that's still up in the air and will hold them back from being an elite team. Celtics should consider signing Chauncy Billups before Miami does.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I approve of Orlando trading Bass for Davis and _definitely_ approve of amnestying Arenas. Keep it up, Otis.



Myst said:


> - Marc Spears
> 
> No way that is enough to keep Dwight in Orlando.


No shit. It's one move for a probable backup PF. There's more moves coming.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

lolOrlando.

Glen Davis is awful.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Bass fits in Boston more than Big Baby does in Orl...and if that Iggy deal to Orl is true then that's even funnier because Orlando still wouldn't be a top 4 team in the east & Dwight still may be gone soon


----------



## jaw2929

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Isn't Bass with Dallas right now? Or what team was he on last year?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> Bass fits in Boston more than Big Baby does in Orl...and if that Iggy deal to Orl is true then that's even funnier because Orlando still wouldn't be a top 4 team in the east & Dwight still may be gone soon


Otis is trying to please Dwight.



jaw2929 said:


> Isn't Bass with Dallas right now? Or what team was he on last year?


He's been in Orlando for the past 2 years...


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Bass was with Magic for the past few years..Now a Celtic


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

YES YES YES YES 

FAT ASS IS GONE! BYE YOU FAT SON OF A BITCH! BYE YOU FAT FUCK!


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

...But you get Brandon 'Black Hole' Bass.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Have fun with Glen Davis. A fat ass who thinks he's a good offensive player when he's the exact opposite.

Bye the way Doc Rivers is no Stan Van Gundy. He doesn't play that shit. Brandon Bass is gonna know his role.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Even Phil Jackson wouldn't be able to make Brandon Bass pass the rock.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

PHIL JACKSON IS NOT KEVIN MOTHERFUCKING GARNETT!!!

Btw, will Fat Ass be you guy's starting PF or will it be Anderson?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

It saddens me to see Brandon Roy retire, he was one of my favorite players. Game 4 against Dallas will forever be one of my favorite games of all-time.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Remains to be seen. Anderson is a fantastic spark off of the bench, though.


----------



## Xist2inspire

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Trading Big Baby is going to come back and bite the Celtics in the end, just like dealing Powe and T-Allen. Bass is decent, but I'm willing to bet that he owes a lot of his improvement to playing alongside Dwight.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

What are you talking about? We didn't trade Leon Powe. He left on his own. He knees were too banged up anyway, he was never gonna return to the 2008 form.

We didn't trade Tony Allen either, Memphis offered him more money so he walked.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

He plays no defense whatsoever. Might as well have him pull a Rasheed Wallace and stay at the other end of the court when on D.

*Edit:* In reference to Bass.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Glen Davis is horrible on defense too btw.

And he also tends to put his foot in his mouth a lot as well.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

So basically Orlando just traded a pile of shit for another pile of shit which really got them no where.


----------



## Myst

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



WWF said:


> I approve of Orlando trading Bass for Davis and _definitely_ approve of amnestying Arenas. Keep it up, Otis.
> 
> 
> 
> No shit. It's one move for a probable backup PF. There's more moves coming.


You Magic fans better hope there are more moves coming, or at least some bigger ones. Last time a team tried to please their superstar with minor moves (Cavs), it didn't really turn out too well for them.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

At least he tries all the time, though. Bass seems like a corpse at times, a jet at others.

All I know is, Big Baby better not knock down any more of the Magic's courtside fans.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'd :lmao if Orlando managed to put together a good team and Dwight still walked.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Myst said:


> You Magic fans better hope there are more moves coming, or at least some bigger ones. Last time a team tried to please their superstar with minor moves (Cavs), it didn't really turn out too well for them.


If you know anything about Otis Smith, it's that he isn't afraid of making bold moves.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

replace bold with stupid and that is spot on WWF.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Otis isn't afraid to make bold moves alright. He's the same guy who gets rid of 3 of the 5 starters that brought his team to the NBA Finals for the first time since Penny & Shaq.


----------



## Xist2inspire

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> What are you talking about? We didn't trade Leon Powe. He left on his own. He knees were too banged up anyway, he was never gonna return to the 2008 form.
> 
> We didn't trade Tony Allen either, Memphis offered him more money so he walked.


Sorry, wrong choice of words. I mean letting them leave. Powe, you've got a point, but they probably could've convinced Allen to stay. I'm a bit leery of the Celts now, they seem to be letting key pieces slip away. Glen had his faults, but he provided energy off the bench if nothing else. You really think Brandon Bass can give you that? I'm not so sure. He's a gumshoe player, a stopgap not meant to do much at all.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

At the end of the day, I don't really care.

We'll probably be 5th or 6th seed this year, likely a 1st round exit, will get lucky to make it past the 1st.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Otis isn't afraid to make bold moves alright. He's the same guy who gets rid of 3 of the 5 starters that brought his team to the NBA Finals for the first time since Penny & Shaq.


Hedo left on his own, and yeah, I wish we kept Lee. If you think getting rid of Alston was a bad move, you're a moron. Jameer's exponentially better than he.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

why are you so negative this year Notorious?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

NEW SIGNING!

Brandan Wright to the Mavs.

UDK what is there to be positive about?

@WWF: Rafer Alston > Jason Williams, Anthony Johnson, and whichever other PG's not named Jameer he chose to keep.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

who the hell is brandon wright must be a scrub


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Jason Williams is definitely better than Alston.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

He played for the Warriors as a backup from 2007 to last season, he was traded and was the backup for Kris Humphries last season. I guess now he'll be Dirk's backup.

Prior to the 2009-10 season, which I what I was referring to, Rafer Alston > Jason Williams.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Have any rookies been signed yet?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Not that I've heard.

Orlando needs to get Justin Harper over here.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Danny needs to get JJJ in training camp. I don't really care about E'twuan though.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yeah. Harper's in Europe, though. Not sure if he has an out in his contract.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> NEW SIGNING!
> 
> Brandan Wright to the Mavs.
> 
> UDK what is there to be positive about?
> 
> @WWF: Rafer Alston > Jason Williams, Anthony Johnson, and whichever other PG's not named Jameer he chose to keep.


If I can remain positive about the Colts while they're going 0-16, you should be able to positive about a contender.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

You have a reason to be positive. You guys are getting fucking Andrew Luck.

We'll have like the #18 draft pick.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Have any rookies been signed yet?


Marshon Brooks and Jordon Williams


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Ok thanks.

I wonder if Avery can get Marshon to play defense?

:lmao :lmao CP3 talked all that shit but he showed up to training camp.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> You have a reason to be positive. You guys are getting fucking Andrew Luck.
> 
> We'll have like the #18 draft pick.


Yeah, and we're also potentially losing Manning and going into rebuilding mode.

You guys have the Clippers pick don't you? I expect them to have another ba year if they dont manage to trade for another great player.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Clippers pick is top 10 protected and I expect the Clippers to be in the top 10. Best case scenario is that they're the #11 pick.

Also :lmao at Orlando giving Davis over 6 million a year.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

That's probably around what he'd get on the open market...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



> The Raptors are close to signing Gary Forbes to a two-year contract with a team option for a third season, according to sources.
> 
> The UMass product bounced around the D-League and overseas before emerging last season with the Nuggets.
> 
> Denver extended their qualifying offer to Forbes before the start of the lockout.
> 
> Via Adrian Wojnarowski/Yahoo! Sports (via Twitter)


I guess this is Sonny Weems's replacement.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Ok thanks.
> 
> *I wonder if Avery can get Marshon to play defense?
> *
> :lmao :lmao CP3 talked all that shit but he showed up to training camp.


Brooks first Priority in Providence College was to carry the Offensive load. He was told by his coaches and staff not to focus on defense as much, im not saying he is a good defender, but you should manner the other factors into the situation, im certainly not saying he is a good defender , let's see how he transitions in the NBA.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Barring injuries the Clippers are gonna be a good team. They managed to get Caron Butler he is a good SF, who fills a huge Hole that was once at the Clips SF Slot.
PG- Mo Will
SG- Eric Gordon
SF- Caron Butler
PF- Blake Griffin
C- Deandre Jordan

That is a good line-up, they also have Minny's Lotto protected pick.
There in good shape.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

This is the Celtics roster as of right now.

Rondo/Dooling/Bradley
Allen/Daniels/Moore
Pierce/Green (?)
K.G./Bass/JJJ
J.O.

Let's see how we fill these last spots.

Could Minny be the sleeper team this year? I've got a feeling Rick Adelman leads these guys to shock us all.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

The Magic have signed.............LARRY HUGHES!!!!

Dwight just made a phone call to Jersey.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Deandre Jordan isn't a lock to re-up with the Clips


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

From what I've heard, Golden State is making a strong push for DeAndre. He's not a lock to stay in LAC.

I can see him choosing them over LAC.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

cp3 only showed up to camp b/c the hornets have like 5 players on their roster.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

SMH at Otis...


----------



## Xile44

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> From what I've heard, Golden State is making a strong push for DeAndre. He's not a lock to stay in LAC.
> 
> I can see him choosing them over LAC.


Clips are gonna match, no worries.


----------



## Rawlin

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao larry hughes

terrible shot selection. decent slasher but not helpful anyway else really.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Houston/LA/NO looking for another way to do the trade..Why is Houston so persistent to get raped?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Lakers to trade less so that they don't lose as much money because that's why Gilbert was so upset. They'll give up a pick instead of Odom, that's what the owners wanted right, for them to give up useless picks. :lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

My only guess is they're hoping for:
A. Team up Pau with Marc.
B. Team up Pau with Nene.
C. Are desperate to get rid of Kevin Martin, thanks to the new FT rule.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Why though? Kevin Martin is an upper echelon scorer regardless. Makes no sense.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

what's the new ft rule?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Marc and Pau would be pretty awesome tbh, they could do some major damage in the paint on both sides.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> My only guess is they're hoping for:
> A. Team up Pau with Marc.
> B. Team up Pau with Nene.
> C. Are desperate to get rid of Kevin Martin, thanks to the new FT rule.


Despite the rule, Martin is still a threat imo to put up 35-40 on any given night..Only Rocket capable of that..and if I'm Houston, they better get a guard out of this deal unless they're fine with avg 75 pts a game


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Pistons have waived Rip Hamilton. Is he Chicago bound?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Pistons waive Rip Van Winkle...I say Boston or Miami bound


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

*Basically the NBA is just trying to get rid of the continuation part with the new FT rule?*


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yeah basically LC, and IIRC when players pump fake and then jump into players too.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

they changed the rule so people that throw their arms at a defender is no longer a shooting foul, just a normal foul instead, so there wont be more FTs for those players that do it.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Thaddeus Young re-signs with Philly on a 5 yr/42 mil deal.

Is that too much? I think it's a good deal, but idk.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'd call it more of the Kevin Durant rule than Kevin Martin but both benefited, ppl just hated Durant's calls more


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



> The NBPA has informed the NBA that they need to find a suitable trade for Chris Paul by Monday, according to sources.
> 
> If a deal is not reached, the union will pursue other options including litigation.
> 
> On Thursday, the Lakers agreed to acquire Paul in exchange for Pau Gasol and Lamar Odom. Houston would acquire for Gasol while sending Kevin Martin, Luis Scola, Goran Dragic and a first round pick. The Hornets would receive Odom, along with Martin, Scola, Dragic and the first round pick.
> 
> But the NBA killed the deal later in the evening.


fpalm. Stern just let them send CP3 to Hollywood!


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

what is litigation? too lazy to look it up, either way, looks like Stern is screwed.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Basically a lawsuit.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

LOCKOUT 2.0

I read somewhere from a players' quote that the players could take back their vote on the CBA and change it. So basically, Stern should allow the trade to happen and then step down for being a retard that is ruining the NBA with his power trip.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

CP3 is a little bitch. What happens in 2-3 years when Kobe, Gasol and Odom are long gone and they're stuck in mediocrity? Is he going to whine like a bitch then to get out of LA?

Seriously I respect LeBron, Wade, & Bosh more. At least they fulfilled their contract. These guys like Melo, CP3, & Dwight are fucking bitches. CP3 & the Union are basically saying trade him or we sue.

And UDK, I doubt that more than 225 players are willing to ruin their season and lose their paychecks just so CP3 can play in Hollywood.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao Bosh, Wade, and LBJ fulfilled their contract so they could end up together, no other reason. 

Its not like any of these players wont fulfill their contract, if the team refuses to trade them then they'll play until the end of the season and leave, but I'd bet that these teams would rather get something out of their superstar rather than ending up like Cleveland. CP3 is saying his trade was complete and he was got screwed by the league.


we'll have another superstar by then Notorious. Or Bynum will finally develop if he can stay healthy.


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

BROY NOOOOO!!


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

CP3 won't sign an extension this season no matter where he goes..He can get traded to LA & still sign with the Knicks if they trade Amare which he is banking on


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> :lmao Bosh, Wade, and LBJ fulfilled their contract so they could end up together, no other reason.


I think it's way better to fulfill your contract and then team up, then to force your team to trade you just because you don't like playing there. As if everyone on the T'Wolves dreamed to play in Minnesota one day.



> Its not like any of these players wont fulfill their contract, if the team refuses to trade them then they'll play until the end of the season and leave, but I'd bet that these teams would rather get something out of their superstar rather than ending up like Cleveland.


And look at that. Cleveland has a brighter future than both Denver and what New Orleans will have after their trade.



> we'll have another superstar by then Notorious. Or Bynum will finally develop if he can stay healthy.


Yeah ok. Bynum will never be healthy. So that's out the window.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Knicks are fucking bitches for that.

Amar'e made New York relevant in the basketball world again and they'd do him like that.

From what I'm hearing, Jamal Crawford has been traded to the Bulls for Keith Bogans in a S&T.

Daequan Cook has also re-signed with the Thunder, 2 years/7.5 mil.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Nuggets would have had a great future had half their players not gone to China and gotten stuck there.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Bogans for Crawford? This isn't life


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> I think it's way better to fulfill your contract and then team up, then to force your team to trade you just because you don't like playing there. As if everyone on the T'Wolves dreamed to play in Minnesota one day.
> 
> 
> 
> *And look at that. Cleveland has a brighter future than both Denver and what New Orleans will have after their trade.*
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah ok. Bynum will never be healthy. So that's out the window.


A point I've been trying to make.. Would you rather build your team around Kyrie Irving and Tristan Thompson, or Luis Scola and Lamar Odom? Really easy answer..


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> CP3 won't sign an extension this season no matter where he goes..He can get traded to LA & still sign with the Knicks if they trade Amare which he is banking on


You realize that doesnt make any sense...whatsoever, right? He doesnt get traded to Lakers, if he didnt want an extension there then he would never have gone to the PA and complainined and done all this shit and would probably just have accepted that it got blocked.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'm not sold on Tristan yet, but I think he lots of potential.

@UDK: The only players they lost overseas were J.R., K-Mart, & Wilson Chandler. J.R. & K-Mart were leaving anyway and I doubt they would've brought Chandler back either.

CP3's a bitch, btw. He's my new most hated player. Congratulations LeBitch you're #2.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Why doesn't it make sense? He's not signing an extension this year..Deron Williams isn't either..They get more money next year if they sign a deal than this year due to design of CBA


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'm going to miss Bogans 6 ppg.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> I'm not sold on Tristan yet, but I think he lots of potential.
> 
> @UDK: The only players they lost overseas were J.R., K-Mart, & Wilson Chandler. J.R. & K-Mart were leaving anyway and I doubt they would've brought Chandler back either.
> 
> CP3's a bitch, btw. He's my new most hated player. Congratulations LeBitch you're #2.


They could have brought back KMart, I never heard anything about him saying he was gone for good. Same with Chandler.

I also don't see why you're hating CP3 so much. He's suing because his trade was blocked by Stern, that isn't right and there seems to be quite a bit of players that agree. Its not like he had a decision over this and acted as if he had a chance of staying with the Hornets, he was honest if them and told them he wasnt resigning. That is basically the best thing a superstar can do for his team if they're going to leave, he isn't giving them false hope.



HeatWave said:


> Why doesn't it make sense? He's not signing an extension this year..Deron Williams isn't either..They get more money next year if they sign a deal than this year due to design of CBA


I highly doubt Lakers are agreeing to this if its a rental, CP3 probably mentioned that he would resign with them if he was traded there.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

He's basically saying either you trade me to Hollywood or I'm suing. That's a bitch move.

Danny must have something up his sleeve. There's no other reason he could see him signing E'Twaun Moore before he signs JJJ.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

CP3 told teams to sign Chandler & he'll sign an extension with them...He rather spend 1 year in LA than 1 more minute in NO..Only reason LA is in the hunt is because the Knicks have no trade assets


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

No, he's saying I got traded and you guys fucked me over, so I'm suing. There is a difference, its not like demanded to get traded to the Lakers and them only and if Hornets didnt make the deal he would have sued. He was 100% traded, with the deal done, Demp happy, and the league vetoed it.

Once again Heatwave, Lakers arent going for a rental. CP3 will sign an extension at some point with the Lakers and Knicks have no cap space to sign him anyways.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Why is it that Kevin Martin, Luis Scola, Goran Dragic, Pau Gasol, & Lamar Odom aren't pushing to sue then?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

CP3 won't sign extension with LA unless he knows for sure Amare will stay a Knick..LA is #2 and always been #2..NY is #1 to him & still is


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

because they never wanted to be traded. hell, the Rockets and Lakers should sue as well, we got fucked over because now Odom is pissed and doesn't seem to want to be a Laker anymore and I highly doubt any of the Rocket players are happy either.

they would have to trade Amare for nothing for them to get CP3 then because there is no other way for him not to be a Knick


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Amare for draft picks or players in last years of their contract..It's doable


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Rockets players don't care, because these exact words came out of Kevin Martin & Luis Scola's mouth "It's a business."

If the players are so upset about the trade, then why is Chris Paul the only guy involved in the trade pushing to sue?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I already explained, multiple times notorious, if you're not getting why a player that wants out having his trade done and then rejected by a guy that should have nothing to do with it(which is what he said himself last year when he acquired the team) is a huge piss off.

Odom is upset, the spark of our bench, the guy who now thinks he isn't worth anything to the Lakers, the one that will now likely not try this year, and the one that didn't show up our camp today. Pau, who already had his confidence shaken in the playoffs won't get any of that back now that he thinks the Lakers dont believe in him anymore. If the league was going to not let this trade happen in the first place then they should have made that clear, my team got fucked more than any other so obviously I'm going to be pissed.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

So you're admitting that CP3 has a mindset of Hollywood or lawsuit.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

fpalm

he was traded to hollywood, that is one of the places he wanted to go, AND HE WAS GOING THERE UNTIL THE LEAGUE/STERN FUCKED THAT UP FOR HIM. he told the hornets some teams he wanted to go to, the Hornets managed a good deal out of it and had the deal in place and ready to go and then someone that shouldn't done anything stopped the trade from happening. the lawsuit is happening because of this, had the hornets refused to trade him there he would NOT have tried to sue at all because that would be no case to do so.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao :lmao at the Hornets getting a good deal.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Hornets did get a good deal, but it was from the Rockets though..


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

They're the fucking idiots. They should be the ones getting CP3 not the fucking Lakers. Daryl Morey can't be this stupid.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

hey Notorious, you know who knows more than the both of us? The GMs that said that the Demps managed a great deal considering the situation he was in, so yeah, I would say it was a good deal since it was a short list of teams and they managed four players and a pick out of it.

I swear you guys think that them losing CP3 for nothing would be better because they get a potential good pick out of it that could lead to a potentially good player that could potentially help them get to them playoffs is the near future. Oh wait, there is a lot of potential there, but we never know if anything will ever fulfill its potential. What we do know is tha the hornets need to be sold and that wont happen if Hornets get nothing at the end of this.

fpalm. you guys are being really this disappointing re ight now. CP3 would not resign with them, which is what they know, so obviously they wouldn't even both with him and instead get a great player in Pau and possibly match him up with his brother.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Stern wouldn't have blocked the trade if CP3 went to Houston..Owners wouldn't have complained either


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

CP3 wouldnt have resigned though.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Kings resign Thornton..4 yrs $31-33 mil..Isn't he a SG?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yeah whatever UDK. Because if this was Miami getting CP3, you would be right here alongside HeatWave and myself.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'd be laughing at them for sure, but I would still hold the same opinion that Stern shouldn't have this type of power and shouldnt intervene when he said he wouldnt. 

If this wasnt the Lakers, and say the Clippers instead, you would be up in arms notorious, so you have no room to judge either.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

No I wouldn't, because I'd still have the same opinion about Chris Paul being a whiny bitch. And I'd still have the same opinion that the Rockets are fucking idiots for trading the most players but not getting the main prize.


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

This is a horrible trade for the Lakers if they are not going to get Howard first, Now you have a point guard, but no power forward/center and small forward/power forward..

Knicks need to forget about CP3 , If we can send Melo for Howard do it..


----------



## Dragon 316

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

As a Celtic fan, I'm a tad worried that they don't seem to be worried about doing anything.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

boston added the sweet man to the training camp roster he alone will bring you a ring


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

He's been on the training camp roster for like the last 2 or 3 seasons.


----------



## Dragon 316

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Are they counting on Jermaine O'Neal to start at center? Or am I forgetting someone?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

jwquick Jason Quick
Breaking: Blazers determine center Greg Oden has suffered setback, and restructure his one-year deal for a lesser amount. Oden on Thursday was examined by Dr. Steadman in Vail, and said he was given the nod to expand his activity, indicating he had made progress. But the Blazers, who didn't comment Thursday after his appointment, determined that he is less likely to return to the court this season

LOL.

That is all.



Dragon 316 said:


> Are they counting on Jermaine O'Neal to start at center? Or am I forgetting someone?


Yep J.O.'s the starting center as of now. This is the team's roster as of now
Rondo/Dooling/Bradley
Allen/Daniels/Moore
Pierce
Garnett/Bass
J.O.


----------



## Dragon 316

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Yep J.O.'s the starting center as of now. This is the team's roster as of now
> Rondo/Dooling/Bradley
> Allen/Daniels/Moore
> Pierce
> Garnett/Bass
> J.O.


Man, I hope Pierce, KG, and Allen stay healthy all year, because there's not a lot after that.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Steve Kerr said that there's a good chance that us as well as San Antonio may sit out our Big 3 on some of those long road trips to keep them well-rested.

We still have to sign Green & JJJ. Delonte's probably gone.

Golden State has waived Jeremy Lin so they can have more cap space to offer DeAndre Jordan.


----------



## Dragon 316

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Man, I really like Delonte. And I thought he played well when he was healthy.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

He's still considering coming back, I hope he does. But reportedly the Suns, Lakers, & Mavericks are all going after him too. I can see him going to Dallas to replace J.J. Barea or Phoenix to replace Aaron Brooks.


----------



## Dragon 316

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yeah, Dallas or Phoenix does make sense for him. But I'll hold out hope he comes back.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I hope he comes back but I'm not holding out any hope.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Curry to the Heat & Hughes to the Magic..Does the state of Florida think its 2004 or something?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Curry wasn't good in 2004 either. At least Hughes was ok.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

greg oden has to retire the guy is injury plagued for life


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Jeff Foster has re-signed with the Pacers on a 1 yr/vet's min deal.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

good was hoping he would return


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Why? Let him go and have Psycho T play backup center & give PF role to West


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

West should come to the Lakers so he can finally win that championship.


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Dragon 316 said:


> As a Celtic fan, I'm a tad worried that they don't seem to be worried about doing anything.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Or you could just let Josh McRoberts walk and bring Psycho T off the bench.

Fuck no to Vince Carter as a Celtic.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



> First Roy's retirement. Next is LaMarcus Aldridge's heart being retested for mumor discovered a few years back. And now Greg @#@)ing Oden is out for another year in what's being called a "setback" by the Blazers. All this happened today...


From another board I'm on :lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



> The Knicks will acquire Tyson Chandler from Dallas via a sign-and-trade.
> 
> The Mavericks will acquire a sizable trade exception in the process. The first year of Chandler's deal with the Knicks will be more than $12 million.
> 
> Dallas intends to be players in the 2012 free agency market and this acquisition will give them an extra asset.
> 
> The Mavericks will also receive a low-salaried player from the Knicks.


Who's the low salary player? Andy Rautins?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The C's have signed Chris Wilcox to a 1 yr/vet's min deal I guess to be the back-up for J.O.

Yeah, that was better than I expected. I was expecting Robert Swift.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> From another board I'm on :lmao


Insidehoops.com?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

And there it goes. Danny has re-signed Jeff Green using his 1 year qualifying offer. So this is the update Celtics roster:

Rondo/Dooling/Bradley
Allen/Daniels/Moore
Pierce/Green
Garnett/Bass/JJJ
J.O./Wilcox

I've gotta say, Danny's done a heck of a job thus far and to make it even better. We haven't even used the MLE yet.

Jeff Green for 6th Man of the Year!!!!


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

As I've said before..It's something in the water in Portland


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'd LOL if they lose in 6 games in the 1st round for the 4th year in a row.



> Sources tell ESPN that Mavs closing in on signing of Vince Carter and could have deal to reunite VC w/Jason Kidd done as early as Saturday


Interesting.

So their roster is looking like:

Kidd/Beaubois
Carter/Terry/Fernandez
Marion/Jones
Dirk/Wright
Haywood/Mahinmi



> While the Warriors’ offer sheet wasn’t finalized, one source said the team is prepared to begin Jordan’s contract at $10 million next season.


WTF? fpalm


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Vince to the Mavs...Only one ball


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I like Wilcox in Boston and carter in limited time in Dallas.

And nah, it was from a Nevada Wolf Pack board.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Chauncey Billups' agent is saying that if a team picks him up off waivers that he doesn't want to play for, he'll most likely retire.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'm sure Billups would be interested in Celtics or Miami if they offered. Billups is just about done but he's still an upgrade over Avery Bradley who is just in his 2nd year and not really a guy you can trust in big playoffs games. If I were Celtics I'd go after him without question as they will need more scoring off there bench when Rondo is struggling anyway.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Avery Bradley's 3rd string PG. Keyon Dooling is the backup. And I doubt Danny goes after Chauncey.

The team I think should sign Chauncey is Miami.

I like the Chauncey/Chalmers combination.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Chaun-ceeeeeeey... B-B-Billllllllllupppps!


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Bulls are in deep negotiations with Rip Hamilton.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> The Bulls are in deep negotiations with Rip Hamilton.


Rip would be a great fit.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Bibby & the Knicks?!?!...hmmmm


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Who was Bibby on last season? Thought he was done. Did he get traded in the Heinrich deal?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Bibby was the starting PG for the Heat last year for the second half of the season but he lost his starting job to Mario Chalmers in the Finals. He was traded for Kirk Hinrich at the trade deadline, played one game for Washington and then they bought him out and he signed with Miami.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

He went from Hawks to Wizards to Heat..I think he is still a good spot up shooter


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I can't with Shawn Marion and this blonde hair.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> I can't with Shawn Marion and this blonde hair.


Picture please


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Danny hasn't used our MLE yet.

According to Doc Rivers, he's gonna try to use it on the best player available that will take it.



HeatWave said:


> Picture please


There's not really a good picture on Google but I was watching NBA GameTime and they showed him and his hair is blonde with what looks like a little mohawk in it somewhere.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Shelton Benjamin style?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yeah basically.


----------



## Ruck_Fules

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Is there a site that keeps up with all the signing, who is speaking to who, rumors, etc? ESPN isn't too big into it if it is not Lakers/Heat/Knicks centered. I didn't even know the Jazz signed two players and the rookies till after I watched the news tonight and I was on ESPN all day at work.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

RealGM is the site that I use.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

RealGM, but I also keep an eye on RotoWorld. It's a fantasy sport site, but the player news section is excellent. http://rotoworld.com/playernews/nba/basketball


----------



## Ruck_Fules

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Jazz should shop around Al Jefferson to the league, mainly Houston. The Paul trade was Houston's attempt at getting a big man to replace Yao, and Jefferson would fit in nicely, I think. Plus the Jazz are stacked as it is with big men and drafting Kanter doesn't help matters any.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Al Jefferson is not a guy you build around, he's not a 1st option. He's more like a 2nd or 3rd option.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I wouldn't mind Rip Hamilton getting a year in Chicago.


----------



## Ruck_Fules

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Al Jefferson is not a guy you build around, he's not a 1st option. He's more like a 2nd or 3rd option.


Sadly we brought him in to try and make D Will happen. When we saw the writing on the wall that he was done almost two years left on his contract, he shipped him away and got stuck with Jefferson.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

David Alderidge is reporting David West to the Celtics...WOW


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

That's a solid signing by Boston, West is a solid player, just coming off an injury.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

OH FUCK YES!!



> A source briefed on discussions Friday evening said that the Boston Celtics are close to a deal with free agent power forward David West, who has been with the New Orleans Hornets since being drafted in 2003.
> 
> West, 31, was expected to be one of the top free agents in this year's class, but he is coming off of a torn ACL suffered late last season in a game against Utah. West has diligently rehabbed his injury in North Carolina last summer, but teams have been slow to make significant offers to him.
> 
> A two-time All-Star, West has averaged 16.4 points and 7.3 rebounds in his eight NBA seasons. If healthy, West would be a boon whether starting or coming off the bench for the Celtics, who acquired Brandon Bass earlier Friday from Orlando for forward Glen "Big Baby" Davis.


But this could mean we could be trading JJJ for him because we haven't signed him yet. I'd much rather have J3 over Wilcox & Bass but eh...

What if these guys got David confused with Delonte?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Celtics still lacking a legit center presence but still, this is a real good pick IF (Use this for all the Celtics really) he stays healthy...Still need a backup for Pierce though


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> The Magic have signed.............LARRY HUGHES!!!!
> 
> Dwight just made a phone call to Jersey.


Probably just for camp, you moron. Also signed Gabe Pruitt and the team's draft selections, Justin Harper & DeAndre Liggins.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

K.G. would probably move to C. We just couldn't call him a center, since he's sensitive.

But what if us Celtic fans are getting trolled and it's really Delonte?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Are the Celtics not over the cap, or damn near it? And why does Boston want _another_ PF? Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

West is a solid pickup, but this makes getting Bass look really retarded for them. Should have just let Davis walk free wherever he wanted to go.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

So it's
Rondo/Dooling/Bradley
Allen/Daniels/Moore
Pierce/Green
K.G./West/Bass/JJJ
J.O./Wilcox

We have too many PF's (Wow feels good to say that). I think it might be a JJJ/West S&T or a Bass/West S&T.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Fuck. There goes my 14 / 8 from KG in fantasy. This must mean Garnett will be sitting out a handful of back to backs and will be limited to 28-30 minutes a night up until the playoffs.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

^ Well that was gonna happen either way.

Woj is saying it's a S&T and Celtic Life is saying J.O. or Ray might be possibilities. Please don't be Ray. Please.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

They're trading Jermaine in the deal, apparently. It's a S&T.

*Edit: *lulz


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Celtics giving Hornets O'Neal & who else will be big & telling


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

If it's Ray I'll go into a rage.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I really hope it's Ray.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Hollinger says West trade kills CP3 3 team trade now..Hornets don't have cap flexibility now


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'm praying that Jesus Shuttlesworth will still be wearing Celtic Green.

LOL at people saying we'll have no center. His name is Kevin Garnett.


----------



## Ruck_Fules

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Well the Celtics don't get Paul to screw the Lakers so they do the next best thing, screw the Hornets so Paul can't be traded in turn screwing the Lakers.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I think we should all bow down to the greatness that is Danny Ainge. I didn't see In Danny I Trust for no reason bruh.

Otis take notes!!


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao you ppl kill me..


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

They're readjusting that trade anyways. Probably going to include more draft picks and they'll take out Dragic for whatever they're taking in with ONeal.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Take notes on trading for an average PF, realizing he sucks, then trading for another PF while getting rid of your only decent C in the process? Take notes on manufacturing a team where 3 of its main players are all at least 33 years old and up?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Danny's way > Otis' way. We see who's about to lose his star player after another 1st round exit.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

wait. hold the fuck up. Stern allows this shit to happen, take in extra money and what not for an old ass player that is injury prone and they already have Okafor, but he told the Rockets/Lakers that there wasn't enough young talent going into their trade? WTF.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

They didn't manufacture the team today, WWF. This was years ago, to Ainge's credit. Hater.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Haters gonna hate UDK.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Father Flex said:


> They didn't manufacture the team today, WWF. This was years ago, to Ainge's credit. Hater.


No shit.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

What if the Hornets make this trade and send J.O. to L.A. in the reconstructed CP3 trade?

SherrodbCSN A. Sherrod Blakely
Spoke with a source close to #Celtics Jermaine O'Neal who said if he were to be traded to the #Hornets, JO would "never make it there."

I hope this doesn't mess things up.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

then I'd lol. We could play him at the PF and we would be even better off. If anyone should get him it would be the Rockets since they would be given them a backup/potentially starter, depending on who they get, for their team along with Pau.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

They weren't 33 or 34 4 years ago, *******.

@ WWF


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

@UDK: Silly, silly boy. J.O. can not play PF anymore.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

^^^he could better than whoever the fuck we would play at PF. Charcter? LOL.

flex and notorious should stop supporting each/and their teams, this thread was better when it was a free for all with everyone hating each others' team.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Father Flex said:


> They weren't 33 or 34 4 years ago, *******.
> 
> @ WWF


Okay, they were all 30+ year olds out of their primes, still.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

sweet looks like indiana is gonna land sweet FA

congrats larry


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I've seen the Derrick Rose light and there's no turning back.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> ^^^he could better than whoever the fuck we would play at PF. Charcter? LOL.
> 
> flex and notorious should stop supporting each/and their teams, this thread was better when it was a free for all with everyone hating each others' team.


I used to resent notorious. Good to have sewn or relationship and mend the hostility. It's a full blown bromance now.



notorious_187 said:


> I've seen the Derrick Rose light and there's no turning back.


BIG TIME PLAYERS, MAKE BIG TIME PLAYS.

Top 10 Stacey King Calls


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Stacey is the 2nd best announcer in the league. Second to only the great unbiased Tommy Heinsohn.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Father Flex said:


> I used to resent notorious. Good to have sewn or relationship and mend the hostility. It's a full blown bromance now.
> 
> 
> 
> BIG TIME PLAYERS, MAKE BIG TIME PLAYS.
> 
> Top 10 Stacey King Calls


you use to hate me as well sending me red reps to die. No idea why either which is why I thought it was funny because I never remember talking to you before the sports section. :lmao


Who are the other notable FAs notorious, you know all this shit.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Nene, Marc Gasol, Jamal Crawford, & J.J. Barea are all still there.

Sherrod Blakely is reporting that J.O. says if he's traded to the Hornets, he'll request to be waived and then he'll sign with Miami.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Stacey is the 2nd best announcer in the league. Second to only the great unbiased Tommy Heinsohn.


lol. I can agree with that. Heisohn is a notch/peg above Stacey.



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> you use to hate me as well sending me red reps to die. No idea why either which is why I thought it was funny because I never remember talking to you before the sports section. :lmao
> 
> 
> Who are the other notable FAs notorious, you know all this shit.


I remember that. I think it's when we ran across each other in rants or the anything section. Come at me, bro.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Damn, Celtics. They just make me hate them more. First they screw up with their JO trade and now they're giving him to the Heat basically.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Don't forget how this trade completely fucks up you guys CP3 deal.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

ESPN are such assholes, lol. On SC, they were going to commercial and said "See who the Celtics are on the verge of adding. Here's a hint: He's been an All-Star in New Orleans before."

Everyone's gonna thing they're talking about CP3. :lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Ken Berger is reporting that there's a good chance that the Mavs will use their Tyson Chandler trade exception in a S&T for Samuel Dalembert.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Dalembert is a good alternative to Chandler. Same skills, same versatility. Lengthy, good help defenders, above average post defenders, lots of energy.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

AK-47 is also a FA.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

This has got to be one of the craziest 2 day periods in NBA history.

Anyway, Celtic roster update.

Rondo/Dooling/Bradley
Allen/Daniels/Moore
Pierce/Green
West/Bass/JJJ
K.G./Wilcox


----------



## Xile44

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Dwight's agent Apparently said, the Magic gave Howard permission to talk with 3 teams.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Nets are one of 'em.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Bucher Article
*Magic general manager Otis Smith confirmed to ESPN the Magazine on Friday night that he granted permission to Fegan to speak to the Nets about a deal involving Howard*
Im confused as F*ck.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I swear I get pissed every time I see Derek Fisher on my TV screen.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

In more Magic/Celtics news, Orlando is going to acquire Von Wafre from Boston in a S&T deal for 3 years. Could mean that Orlando's trading Redick.



notorious_187 said:


> I swear I get pissed every time I see Derek Fisher on my TV screen.


We all do.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Fuck no. Keep Redick in Orlando.

Wafer was added to the BBD/Bass trade.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Not to Boston, you dumbass. Didn't really think about it when I posted that, but he'll probably back up Redick.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Oh lol. Surprised to see Wafer get a 3 year deal.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Oh god, the Celtics are building the future BIG THREE.

JJ-RAY RAY
GREENE-PIERCE
WEST-KG
+
LOLRONDO-EVENWORSELOLRONDO

why has WWF been so aggressive lately? Why you so mad, son?

Edit: Aww, I thought JJ was heading to Boston to form the new big three.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

NBA should veto this trade. Big Baby is just too good; it's lopsided.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

id be suprised if they kept all of west green and bass

i think one of them will get traded


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

If any one gets traded, it'll be Bass.

I think we may have the best bench since our 2008 championship team, maybe even better.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

WWF what are your thoughts now that there is no chance at all that Dwight will resign with the Magic and suck for years until getting another good player. Glen Davis is now your best player.


----------



## B-Dawg

Pretty awesome.



Evan Dunlap said:


> This is a total mess. Dwight agent says he has permission to talk to 3 teams. Magic CEO denies. Magic GM confirms.


:hmm:


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*










These two now have even more in common.


:lmao The Magic continue to fail in so many ways.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Broussard is saying that Delonte & Miami are close on a deal.

*inb4thelebronmamajokes*


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

the 3 teams dwight are talking to are
mavs lakers and nj 

so bascially nj and lakers because mavs have nothing at all to trade with


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

so basically if the nets do indeed sign Nene then Lakers get him as well as CP3? :lmao COMPETITIVE BALANCE FTW.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

sac town is making a play for a big name player so ive heard


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

im already sick of the off season, I WANT THE SEASON ON MY TV.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



> Warriors reserve guard Charlie Bell spent hours in custody Thursday after showing up to court legally drunk for a hearing on his drunken driving case, according to the ABC affiliate in Flint, Mich.
> 
> Bell was held, in a district court holding cell, on a bond violation until he sobered up. He's expected back in court Friday, which marks the start of Warriors training camp for the rest of his teammates. [...]
> 
> That case was set to be resolved Thursday morning, until Bell blew a reported .09 during a pre-scheduled alcohol assessment.The legal limit is .08.


http://ca.sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog...=Ah4exOZVavZ3ymhFDHTbqW3qbwM6?urn=nba-wp11632


:lmao Bell is such a fucking idiot.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

DWIGHT HOWARD MAAAAAAN


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

yeah, him coming to the Lakers will be great GD. I'm glad you can't wait for this trade to happen either. :side:


I don't know whether to feel bad for the Blazers or laugh at them, obviously I feel bad for all the players because no one deserves to go through what they're going through, but Oden is thought to be out for the year(just after signing a 9 mil deal for this year) and Roy is retired() and Aldridge is even out with his terrible condition.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Dwight & Hedo for Lopez, Brooks & 2 1st round picks

(Convinced Dwight's gone, btw)


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Oden got hurt again?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

you were just convinced? I guess I sort of understand that as a fan of the team you had to have some hope, but he was gone after they got beat by the Hawks, of all teams, in the playoffs.

those picks wont mean a lot once Dwight and DWill are there wrecking shit, but hey, at least you go from the center that averages the most rebounds to the second worst rebounding center that doesn't even try while being 7 feet tall.


----------



## Myst

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



@MikedupRadiocom said:


> Breaking: The 3 way deal is a done deal. Deal will be announced tomorrow morning. Too late for a press conference tonight. #Lakers


- @MikedupRadiocom

Don't know if the guy is credible or anything but it was posted on LakersGround. So yeah, take it for what it's worth.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

i think thats a troll twitter acc 
anyway soon find out


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Nets have agreed to a one year deal with Shelden Williams. I'm assuming it's for the vet's min.

So this is their roster as of now.

D. Williams/Farmar/Gaines
Brooks/Morrow
Outlaw/James
J. Williams/S. Williams
Lopez/Petro

Yeah...unless they get Dwight, they're not tasting the playoffs.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I heard on the radio that the other guy rumored to be going to NO with J.O. is Delonte West and they'll both be flipped to L.A. as a part of the CP3 trade.


----------



## Ruck_Fules

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Keyon Dooling has officially signed with the Celtics.

The Celtics also get a protected second-round pick in 2012, while sending Milwaukee the rights to Albert Miralles (simply a place-holder in the deal). Dooling slots into the backup PG role and is another short-term, cheap addition to the Celtics' bench.

Source: rotoworld.com and Milwaukee Journal-Sentinel


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> I heard on the radio that the other guy rumored to be going to NO with J.O. is Delonte West and they'll both be flipped to L.A. as a part of the CP3 trade.


So in the end, Stern postponed the trade so LA can get more players back in return?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yeah basically. One of the complaints was that they didn't feel as if the Lakers took in enough salary.



> The Bulls are zeroing in on signing veteran guard Richard Hamilton, according to league sources.
> 
> The Pistons are finalizing a buyout of Hamilton, who has averaged 17.7 points per game over his 12-year career and helped the Pistons win the 2004 NBA championship as part of six straight conference finals appearances.
> 
> Hamilton, 33, is coming off a season in which he averaged 14.1 points, his lowest output since his rookie season with the Wizards.
> 
> "Rip is a winner," Derrick Rose said. "I can't say anything bad about him. He has a championship. He knows how to win."


I wonder who picks up Crawford. With Roy retiring and hearing that Portland had interest in him, that's probably where he goes.



> If Mikhail Prokhorov broke the rules and met with Dwight Howard, then it’s not just that Howard will never be a Net, even if that idea was something of a stretch to begin with.
> 
> If Prokhorov met with Orlando’s superstar big man in Miami the other night and the NBA has a watertight case of tampering against the Nets owner, then he probably just killed any chance of re-signing Deron Williams.
> 
> Williams is saying all the right things about staying long-term with the Nets. But if the team is penalized because its owner and GM brazenly flouted the rules by meeting with a player who currently is property of another team, then the Nets are looking at losing several No. 1 draft picks, at the very least.


LOLNETS if true.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> So in the end, Stern postponed the trade so LA can get more players back in return?


Get rid of more salary without giving up Okafor? Yeah.


----------



## Ruck_Fules

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

That is funny about the Nets. Though I wouldn't be suprised anytime soon to see AK-47 signed with them. Last I heard, the only teams that he was interested in was Jazz, Lakers and Nets. 

Lakers don't seem to have a need for him and Jazz haven't really talked with him since the end of the season.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Rip to Derrick Rose? What a combo? Better than Stockton to Malone!













Notsrs


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I could swear Andrei was playing for his former Moscow team, he have an out clause?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

fpalm. The Nets are offering Nene a 4 yr/$70 million deal. These centers are really getting overpaid this year eh?


----------



## Xile44

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> LOLNETS if true.


The rumored meeting already has been confirmed not true.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Nets admitted it when they offered Nene.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Nets admitted it when they offered Nene.


Nets admitted they had a meeting? Link?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Magic want to hit Nets with tampering charges only to tell Howard he's allowed to talk to them the next day...Someone already called ORL out on their bull..Different ppl in management had conflicting stories..smh


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Nets/Pacers also in Crawford race...Nets may not need Dwight


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Well if they get Crawford + Nene, they have a really good chance to make the playoffs.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Xile44 said:


> Nets admitted they had a meeting? Link?


I meant the fact that they offered Nene such a large contract means that they know they won't get Howard.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> I meant the fact that they offered Nene such a large contract means that they know they won't get Howard.


Oh ok.
So if No Howard, Nets may have
Deron-Farmar-Gaines
Jamal-Morrow-Brooks
?-James-Outlol
Nene- J-Will
Lopez-Sheldon

I really don't want Jamal.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Dalembert to Mavs in sign & trade..


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I wonder who they're gonna replace Barea with.

I've got a feeling it's Delonte.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> I meant the fact that they offered Nene such a large contract means that they know they won't get Howard.


Does not necessarily mean they won't get Howard, could just be a back up plan in case they dont land Howard.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I don't know how the fuck you can pay $17.5 million a year to a guy who's never even been an All-Star before.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> I wonder who they're gonna replace Barea with.
> 
> I've got a feeling it's Delonte.


Maybe just stick with Bobouis this year & go for Nash next yr? Kidd retired right?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

No Kidd's still here. I could see them just sticking with Roddy B though.

Marc Stein is reporting that it may be a Dalembert/Barea S&T.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Raptors have signed Rasual Butler.

This is what their roster looks like now:
Calderon/Bayless
DeRozan/Barbosa
J. Johnson/Kleiza/Butler
A. Johnson/Davis
Bargnani/Alabi/Magloire


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



> ESPNSteinLine Marc Stein
> Just filed to ESPN w/@Chris_Broussard: New trade framework of original three-team CP3 deal has been submitted to league office for approval
> 
> ESPNSteinLine Marc Stein
> Details of specific changes made to original 3-team framework not immediately known but NBA insisting Hornets get more youth/picks this time


Oh boy, here we go.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I hope a trade doesn't happen soon as it'll overshadow the Raptors big signing of "the other Butler".


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Stern needs to juts let them trade CP3 to L.A. so we can move past this. People have made a big deal about this and over-exaggerated the situation and he should just let CP3 go to L.A.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Also, trade exemptions that expired during the lock out have been extended to 12/16.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Spurs are trying to bring Josh Howard in, I guess to replace Richard Jefferson once they amnesty him.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Spurs must have really been banking on Grant Hill I take it.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Howard met with the Jazz today or yesterday


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Lakers get Okafor in new proposed deal


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Spurs were looking to sign Grant Hill *AND* Josh Howard but Hill re-signed so I guess Howard will back-up Kawhi Leonard or vice versa.

This new proposal has Dwight Howard written all over it. I mean come on. Okafor & Bynum on the same team? If you seriously think that's what L.A.'s gonna go with, you're sadly mistaken.

And the Lakers are keeping Odom too?!!!

If any trade should be shut down, it should be this one.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Hollinger said Bynum may replace Odom in the deal..Lakers also sending Ebanks & Character to NO...Houston still only getting Gasol in return despite giving all of that up


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Rockets are fucking idiots. I guess they really think they're getting Marc because Pau damn sure can't carry a team. He couldn't do it in his prime with Memphis, he definitely wouldn't be able to do it now.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Hollinger is saying that the Lakers are gonna give up Gasol & Bynum + filler like Ebanks & Caracter for CP3, Okafor, & maybe Ariza.

:lmao :lmao :lmao The Lakers are basically gonna be the Hornets with Kobe at SG.

That also means no D12!! Please let Stern pass it!!!


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Wake up man..Stern, Rockets GM, Lakers = Corporate Ministry


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Why the fuck is it that these teams always go out of their way to giftwrap L.A. these stars when everyone else has to trade almost half their team for a superstar?

The Knicks have officially amnestied Chauncey Billups. Wouldn't surprise me if the Hornets pick him up just to say "ZOMG WE HAVE CHAUNCEY KEVIN MARTIN SCOLA AND LAMAR ODOM WE'RE GONNA MAKE THE PLAYOFFS YALL"


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Hornets must still think they're in the East if that's a playoff team Notorious.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

This trade needs to hurry up & go through..CP3 is tired of sitting on his "Thx NO for the memories, wished it could've workout" statement


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Knicks officially push Amnesty button on Billups


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'm still saying Chauncey to Miami. He says he'll retire if he goes to a non-contender.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Nuggets giving Luc Richard Bah Moute (However you spell it) $19 mil


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

WTF? That seems like too much.


----------



## Xist2inspire

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Hollinger is saying that the Lakers are gonna give up Gasol & Bynum + filler like Ebanks & Caracter for CP3, Okafor, & maybe Ariza.
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao The Lakers are basically gonna be the Hornets with Kobe at SG.
> 
> That also means no D12!! Please let Stern pass it!!!


WTF? That's more lopsided than the last deal.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Pietrus to the Raptors deal is off according to his agent.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Xist2inspire said:


> WTF? That's more lopsided than the last deal.


Nah, they wanted the Lakers to take on more salary, and Houston is still tossing all of their pieces at the Hornets too. Hornets just keep getting richer, getting rid of all it's bad salaries.


----------



## Xist2inspire

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Nah, they wanted the Lakers to take on more salary, and Houston is still tossing all of their pieces at the Hornets too. Hornets just keep getting richer, getting rid of all it's bad salaries.


That's what I meant. Houston's still getting raped, and LA's still one good frontcourt player away from dominating the West. Nothing's really been changed, only magnified.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> Nuggets giving Luc Richard Bah Moute (However you spell it) $19 mil


Bucks matching the offer.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Bucks matching the offer.


:lmao Get me Stern's number, I want a GM position


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Raptors have signed Anthony Carter.

They've also unveiled their new jerseys for the 2011-12 season.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Sweet threads.


----------



## Champ

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

legit thought there were new jerseys for a second

go fuck yourself notorious


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Why the fuck is it that these teams always go out of their way to giftwrap L.A. these stars when everyone else has to trade almost half their team for a superstar?
> 
> The Knicks have officially amnestied Chauncey Billups. Wouldn't surprise me if the Hornets pick him up just to say "ZOMG WE HAVE CHAUNCEY KEVIN MARTIN SCOLA AND LAMAR ODOM WE'RE GONNA MAKE THE PLAYOFFS YALL"


we're giving up bynum and Pau? If you think that's gift wrapping CP3 to us then you're a moron, I'm sorry, because that is our second and third best players right there.

then again, we will now have a center and PF to still play with as well as Ariza, backup SG I suppose, so I guess I can see where you're coming from.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I was just a little angry that you guys are trading 2 players to the Hornets and getting the best PG in the league while the Celtics traded almost their whole damn team to get K.G. & Ray Allen, the Knicks traded half their roster to get Carmelo, the Heat traded 6 players I believe to get Shaq, so on and so forth.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



> Chris_Broussard Chris Broussard
> Initially, Hou part of deal was same - Scola, Martin & pick going to NO & Pau to Hou. Now, at NBA/NO's request, Hou sending out more players


:lmao NOH is raping everyone in this deal, sending out even more bad contracts, and getting more picks and players.

Houston getting ass raped.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

"Rockets will have changes to their part of proposed 3-way deal, league sources tell Y! Sports. They'd be sending more players to Hornets.”

amazing


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

The Rockets are so damn dumb.

Btw the Lakers are only giving up Gasol & Odom and maybe Ebanks or Caracter but yet the Rockets have already given up 5 players, plus they have to add more. I dare a Laker fan to tell me they aren't getting giftwrapped another superstar.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> I was just a little angry that you guys are trading 2 players to the Hornets and getting the best PG in the league while the Celtics traded almost their whole damn team to get K.G. & Ray Allen, the Knicks traded half their roster to get Carmelo, the Heat traded 6 players I believe to get Shaq, so on and so forth.


We got three players and a pick for Shaq. Odom, Caron Butler, and Brian Grant. Now that's shit and we should have complained considering how incredible Shaq was back then(although he was old.)

Al Jefferson and that fifth pick were the only good things that the Celtics traded for those players, and hey, they ended up with Greene anyways.



We're trading our second and third best player, one that has been amazing barring last year's playoffs and could be a 25ish 10 guy without Kobe there(even more rebounds actually since he had tough competition here with Odom and Bynum) and we're also losing a guy that was going to be key in our future and had a lot of potential.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Bynum isn't in the trade from what I read..Still Odom & Gasol..Bynum was just a rumor


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

if we aren't giving up Bynum then it is pretty giftwrapped, but Notorious has no room to complain because he got KG and Ray giftwrapped to them for pretty damn cheap considering how good they still were.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

We traded 9 players and 2 draft picks for K.G. & Ray Allen.

You guys are trading 2 past their prime players for the best PG in the league. Daryl Morey needs his ass whipped.

I'm kinda split on it though. Because if the deal doesn't go through, we don't get David West.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

only person that has a right to complain is me. i'm sure i support the worst team out of anyone that posts in here. still the wizards going ball this year. the team would be perfect w/o wall and lewis.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

No the Wizards are way better than the Raptors who might be the worst team in the league, but hey at least they'll get Anthony Davis out of it.

What's the word on Nick Young? Is he re-signing with Washington?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

If I was a Rockets fan, I'd petition for my own team to be contracted...No reason to gut your squad like this..Huge blow to that city because they had a nice squad, just needed to add a piece in the middle to replace Yao..


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> We traded 9 players and 2 draft picks for K.G. & Ray Allen.
> 
> You guys are trading 2 past their prime players for the best PG in the league. Daryl Morey needs his ass whipped.
> 
> I'm kinda split on it though. Because if the deal doesn't go through, we don't get David West.


Pau is only 31 and still plays great. I've already stated what I think his numbers will be, he is no longer a franchise superstar player that he was with the Grizzles, but still great.

DRose is the best PG in the league, I thought we established that last year. :hmm:


Al for KG and an expiring contract, the rest were bums and incredibly bad and just prospects. AKA GIFT WRAPPED

Looking back on the trade, I kinda regained some respect for KG that I've lost over the years because of how unwilling he was to get traded and wanted to remain loyal through all this shit and in the end it was TWolves disloyalty to him that finally got him to agree with trade.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Per Ken Berger, L.A. apparently doesn't want to trade Bynum because they're gonna use him to trade for Dwight Howard. Also, the main piece right now from the Lakers that Dell Demps wants is...Devin Ebanks.

THE ROCKETS ARE TRADING THEIR WHOLE DAMN TEAM SO YOU GUYS CAN GET DWIGHT HOWARD!!!!! HOW ARE YOU SAYING THAT YOU GUYS AREN'T GETTING GIFTWRAPPED CP3! THE ROCKETS ARE DOING ALL THE WORK!

I refuse to argue against Derrick Rose.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

that isnt being giftwrapped then is it? Rockets are being retarded because they want Pau, that isn't our fault. Its clear that Hornets are getting a shit load for CP3, so its not like they're giftwrapping them either. The only one that is being retarded here is the Rockets.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Kings are reportedly targeting Andrei Kirilenko.

They said yesterday they were going after a big name. Didn't know they meant it literally.

The Rockets are giving up the most, but you guys are getting the main prize. You guys are refusing to give up Devin Ebanks FFS.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

the rockets are giving up a hell of a lot for a 31 year old pau gasol 

not sure what there thinking here


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Rockets are gonna try and sign Marc Gasol. Marc's a RFA and I'd really laugh from a good healthy place if the Grizzlies match.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



> Dwight Howard has told the Orlando Magic that he wants to be traded, Magic General Manager Otis Smith told the Orlando Sentinel Saturday afternoon.
> 
> Smith said Howard has made the request twice in separate conversations since Monday.
> 
> Dan Fegan, Howard’s agent, didn’t immediately return a phone message for comment.
> 
> Smith emphasized that the Magic want to keep Howard long-term, and he added that Howard and his camp haven’t told the team that he definitely will not remain with the franchise. Indeed, Smith repeated what Magic officials have said for days: that the team will make every effort to keep the All-NBA First Team center.
> 
> “We wouldn’t be who we are if we don’t take a look around all 29 teams and try to make the best deal for the Orlando Magic,” Smith said.
> 
> “He can have his list of teams that he would like to go to, and we’ve probably got a few on our list of teams that we would like. But at the end of the day, we want him here and we want him in a Magic uniform for his career. With that said, we’re going to make the best possible deal that we can make if we have to trade him.”
> 
> On Friday, Smith gave Howard’s camp permission to have contact with officials from three teams — the Dallas Mavericks, the Los Angeles Lakers and the New Jersey Nets — and seek a trade.
> 
> After the Magic completed their first training-camp practice Friday, Howard was asked what his long-term plans are. He mostly evaded the questions.
> 
> Asked if he can see himself staying with the Magic for the entire 2011-12 season, he responded: “As of right now, I’m here. Like I’ve said, that’s the only thing that matters, and that’s it.”
> 
> Howard is participating today in the Magic's second training-camp practice, which started at 4 p.m.
> 
> Smith said he hasn’t decided for certain that he will trade Howard before the March 15 trade deadline, but keeping Howard past that point has an enormous risk that could set the Magic back for years and would evoke memories of how Shaquille O’Neal left the Magic for the Lakers after the 1995-96 season.
> 
> If he remains with the Magic after the deadline, Howard would have no incentive to agree to a sign-and-trade deal, and if he were to depart as an unrestricted free agent, the Magic would be left with no compensation for one of the top players in the sport.
> 
> Smith also said he could trade Howard to a team not on Howard’s list. But any team not on Howard’s list would be taking a risk that Howard would not re-sign there long-term; that risk likely will limit the quality of those teams’ offers.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Fat Mamba is their best player now.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

that still isnt giftwrapped Notorious. Giftwrapped is what Grizzles did, though it worked out for them, when they gave us Pau for Marc and some other bums. Hornets are getting around 6 players or something and a pick, They arent giftwrapping him to us, the Rockets are just being stupid.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Well expect the Bynum/Dwight swap in 48 hours.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

if dwight goes to la im done with nba 

its a fucking joke


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Nah, I would love that, but the nba fan inside of me doesnt want it, but the Laker fan in me does. Obviously I would have no objections, but it wouldnt be good for the league.

On another note, I'd expect them to trade with the Nets, better picks and Lopez isnt injury prone, though absolutely useless when to comes to boards. Maybe even the Clippers, which Dwight should really consider and then Clips should try to get DWill in FA by getting rid of their biggest contracts.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Rockets are planning on offering Nene a deal after CP3 trade is completed


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

So they're gonna offer more than 4 yrs/$70 mil (the Nets offer)?

fpalm


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

David Alderidge : "Knicks, Wolves both in strong pursuit of J.J. Barea, who feels "betrayed" that Mavs only offered 1 yr deal."


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

J.J. already said he wants to play in a big market so he likely signs with NY.

But if he does what do they do with all these PG's? They'll have Barea, Toney Douglas, Bibby, & Iman Shumpert.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Hypnotiq said:


> if dwight goes to la im done with nba
> 
> its a fucking joke


I'm with you, brother.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

WWF what happened with your Dwight sig and avatar?

Gotta love how Dwight's career is going down pretty much the exact same path as Shaq's. Make a bunch of ASG's, toted as the league's most dominant center, make it to the Finals and lose quickly, then bolt to Hollywood.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Bro, really not in the mood for trolling right now. I just finished getting rid of a shitload of fucking malware, which took me all day, and the first thing I saw when I got on the internet was that Dwight requested a trade.

Suicide imminent.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> J.J. already said he wants to play in a big market so he likely signs with NY.
> 
> But if he does what do they do with all these PG's? They'll have Barea, Toney Douglas, Bibby, & Iman Shumpert.


See how they play & shop em for expiring contracts so Knicks can be a player in free agency next year would be my guess


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Isn't Shumpert a combo guard?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

i think WWF just mad that what I've been saying all along is likely going to come true. Dwight wants to be a champion and knows he can't get that done with the Magic who just like to trade for bad contracts instead of good players.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

When is Dwight gonna admit that Shaq is his daddy? Following in his daddy's footsteps & everything

And the only thing I know about Shumpert is he played at GT & he's black


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> WWF what happened with your Dwight sig and avatar?
> 
> Gotta love how Dwight's career is going down pretty much the exact same path as Shaq's. Make a bunch of ASG's, toted as the league's most dominant center, make it to the Finals and lose quickly, then bolt to Hollywood.


Well played. :lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Given how big Shaq's ego is, he's gotta be loving how Dwight's almost EXACTLY following in his footsteps.

Hey guys! When do you think Dwight's Kazaam remake is coming out?


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> The Kings are reportedly targeting Andrei Kirilenko.
> 
> They said yesterday they were going after a big name. Didn't know they meant it literally.
> 
> The Rockets are giving up the most, but you guys are getting the main prize. You guys are refusing to give up Devin Ebanks FFS.


Wonder if the Kings will trade Evans for him. We got a log jam at SG with Thorton,Jimmer amd Evans.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

#DwightCoward


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

there is still hope he requested the trade to the nets

FUCK YES


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

And there was also talk the Kings would sign and trade Dalembert for JJ barea


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'm split on it. I don't want him to go team-up in L.A. but I don't want to have to compete against N.Y. and against Deron & Dwight in one division.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yeah, thankfully he's requested to be traded to NJ.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

thankfully Nets have a made offer to Nene.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Guess he didn't get the part for Kazaam 2.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'm not tryin to hear Dwight rap


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Dwight to Chicago. Rose, Deng, Rip, Taj, Dwight.


omfgcream


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

After Dwight wins a title with the Nets: "Yo Orlando Tell Me How My Ass Tastes?"


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao

Deron will make Dwight look better than he's ever been..Ask Boozer


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Deron's gotta be ecstatic.

What if this is a hoax to get the league to think he won't go to L.A. so they can pass the CP3 trade and then after it passes, he has a change of heart and requests a trade to Hollywood?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Jameer Nelson/Chris Duhon/Gabe Pruitt
JJ Redick/Von Wafer/DeAndre Liggins
Quentin Richardson/Larry Hughes
Glen Davis/Ryan Anderson/Justin Harper
Brook Lopez/Daniel Orton


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Fuck Derron.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

So what will the Magic's lineup look like?

Jameer
JJ
Richardson?
FATASS
Bynum or Lopez


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> So what will the Magic's lineup look like?
> 
> Jameer
> JJ
> Richardson?
> FATASS
> Bynum or Lopez


Just posted it, moron.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I doubt it's Brook for D12 straight up, you'll get at least 3 players.

Nah UDK, Richardson's definitely not coming back.

Umm Flex, we've got a situation...


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The rumor for weeks has been Dwight & Hedo for Lopez and a couple 1sts


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



WWF said:


> Just posted it, moron.


we posted around the same type, moron, so I obviously didnt see your post.



Orlando is going to average around 20 boards a game.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> I doubt it's Brook for D12 straight up, you'll get at least 3 players.
> 
> Nah UDK, Richardson's definitely not coming back.
> 
> Umm Flex, we've got a situation...


Quentin Richardson, not Jason. Q's contract may be up too though, idk.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Brook Lopez & Glen Davis has got to be the worst PF/C rebounding combination in the league or at least tied with Toronto's Johnson/Bargnani.

So we've got the first 6 spots of the playoffs in the East locked up.

(In no particular order)
Heat
Bulls
Celtics
Knicks
Hawks
Nets


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> So what will the Magic's lineup look like?
> 
> Jameer
> JJ
> Richardson?
> *FATASS*
> Bynum or Lopez


This sums up WWF's life right now:






DONKEY


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Brook will get around 5, Fatass will get about 5(if he can jump high enough to get them), Richardson and the bench will get the other 10. LOL

Orlando will get Drummond and we will witness the exact same situation in 7 years with him.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Prokorhov (Close right?) likely had ppl put the word out they were gonna sign Nene to put pressure on Dwight(and Lakers) to quickly come to a decision


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Gonna take out my frustrations by killing people online.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> I doubt it's Brook for D12 straight up, you'll get at least 3 players.
> 
> Nah UDK, Richardson's definitely not coming back.
> 
> Umm Flex, we've got a situation...


Oh shoot! A challenger appears...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Father Flex said:


> This sums up WWF's life right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DONKEY


:lmao :lmao :lmao I'm dying.

And what makes it even worse is Nate Robinson is the guy that gets the stop, not Baby.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Father Flex said:


> This sums up WWF's life right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DONKEY


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

*Easy with the flaming guys.  *


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*










:lmao :lmao


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

this situation with Orlando is perfect for me since WWF has been making fun of my Colts all year long and now he's left with no good teams at all that are all failing together. maybe cam can come play basketball after the football season and be the only good player on the magic as well as the Panthers.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



LadyCroft said:


> *Easy with the flaming guys.  *


Ban 'em all.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao

This thread is so much better than it was last year. WWF: good night sweet prince


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

this thread is a shitfest this year, everyone's just mad that Lakers are the going to the best again and you're just trolling with your DRose videos ignoring every other discussion. :lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

In all honesty, I hope Dwight goes to Dallas.

Dirk/Dwight to form the best frontcourt of all times!

@UDK: Flex is getting you prepared for the season. D. Rose shitting on everybody making BIG TIME PLAYS CAUSE THAT'S WHAT BIG TIME PLAYERS DO! WHY? CAUSE HE'S TOO STRONG TOO BIG TOO FAST JUST TOO GOOD!


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Actually Griffin/Dwight would be the best frontcourt of all time. I said it earlier, DWill+Griffin+Dwight=ALLEY OOP FEST


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Is this trade confirmed? Or, still preliminary discussion?

And, yeah. I'm done trolling' with my DRose stuff for awhile. Need to be a constructive poster again.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I honestly don't know what's going on. All I know is the Rockets are desperately trying to pair up Pau & Nene so they're adding more players.

Would LOL if the Hornets knock the Lakers out of the playoffs.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The off season crammed in to one week is too much insanity :lmao


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

So, all this despair for WWF and nobody has even heard of a trade? Classic.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



LadyCroft said:


> *Easy with the flaming guys.  *


Anytime you are in a non collegiate thread while Kentucky is playing, I know you're serious


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

All I know is these guys need to get this CP3 deal done so David West can pick what locker he wants in the Garden.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

All-Star game is going to be weird as hell.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> All I know is these guys need to get this CP3 deal done so David West can pick what locker he wants in the Garden.


Closest one to the trainers


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

@HeatWave: Sorry that one's reserved for K.G.

Here's some more info on Dwight.



Woj said:


> Howard is willing to sign a five-year, $109 million extension with New Jersey makes it likely that the Nets can be the most aggressive in offering an attractive package
> 
> ...several factors have pushed him toward the Nets over the Lakers. Howard has a strong relationship with Deron Williams, and has also resisted following the same career path as Shaquille O’Neal, who left the Magic for the Lakers two decades ago.
> 
> 
> Howard has determined that he wants to be the centerpiece of the new Brooklyn arena, and pair up with All-Star guard Deron Williams when the Nets to move to New York next season.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

WILT 

KAREEM

SHAQ

You can be next DWIGHT. FOLLOW THE PATH OF THE MOST DOMINANT CENTERS.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Wilt's worst career numbers were in L.A. Just saying. I prefer Kareem in Milwaukee to L.A. too but it's debatable.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Dwight also wants touches..Kobe will only let Dwight touch the ball by the way of rebounding Kobe's missed shots..


----------



## Xile44

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> WILT
> 
> KAREEM
> 
> SHAQ
> 
> You can be next DWIGHT. FOLLOW THE PATH OF THE MOST DOMINANT CENTERS.


Or make your own path in Brooklyn.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> All I know is these guys need to get this CP3 deal done so David West can pick what locker he wants in the Garden.


What plans would you have with West in terms of the lineup? I don't really see him fitting in because KG's old body wouldn't be able to holdup as starting C and West is too small to start at that position as well.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Something like this HeatWave?


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> Anytime you are in a non collegiate thread while Kentucky is playing, I know you're serious


Or that Kentucky is losing 8*D


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> What plans would you have with West in terms of the lineup? I don't really see him fitting in because KG's old body wouldn't be able to holdup as starting C and West is too small to start at that position as well.


K.G. is capable of playing C, tbh he'd be better off playing C than PF. K.G.'s not gonna play that much this season anyway. He's gonna get a lot of rest. Unless we sign someone else, Chris Wilcox will probably be our starting C for the games K.G.'s gone. Doc said today after practice that he told Danny to sign a lot of PF's because K.G.'s gonna get a ton of rest this year. Doubtful that he plays 30 minutes a game.

Right now I'm thinking the starting lineup will be Rondo/Allen/Pierce/West/K.G.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao was the music really needed?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao And to make it worse the song had absolutely NOTHING to do with the video.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> WILT
> 
> KAREEM
> 
> SHAQ
> 
> You can be next DWIGHT. FOLLOW THE PATH OF THE MOST DOMINANT CENTERS.


No Mikan? the guy who made the position center?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

He's referring to guys who left other teams to come to L.A.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Why did the Knicks sign Bibby? Why does anyone keep employing Bibby?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I honestly don't know. All Bibby can do is hit 3's nowadays, nothing more, nothing less. And he's not even consistent with his 3's.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> Dwight also wants touches..Kobe will only let Dwight touch the ball by the way of rebounding Kobe's missed shots..


Umm, Kobe lobes passing to his post players, a lot. That's where he always passes and has always passed in his career.



notorious_187 said:


> Wilt's worst career numbers were in L.A. Just saying. I prefer Kareem in Milwaukee to L.A. too but it's debatable.


Wilt was at the backhand of his career when he joined, so obviously they werent going to be as great as his 50 PPG and 20 RPG. He was also put in a team environment and made sacrifices to his stats to win that championship.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

He probably could have had more titles if he wasn't Mr. Russell's bitch in the 60's.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I take back what I said before.

Russell/Wilt best frontcourt ever. They would have won a title every year(which would be basically two more for Russell lol.) Best defender with the best scorer=HOLY FUCKING SHIT.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Knicks need spot up shooters to keep double teams away from Amare & Melo, which Bibby can still do to a degree..Not to mention if he can still pick n' pop, him & Amare will become close friends


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Orlando re-signed Jason Richardson. He makes less that Glen Davis. Let that sink in.

An option could be to build around Dwight, regardless of whether or not he wants to get traded, play the season out and if it all goes well, he may re-sign.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Fucking WWF beat me again. Anyways, it was a 4 year 25 million dollar deal.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



ESPN said:


> The Magic have had talks with the Nets and the Lakers about a potential trade, but talks with the Lakers have fizzled recently, sources said.
> 
> Orlando believes the Nets' package of Brook Lopez, two first-round picks and a willingness to take back Hedo Turkoglu's three-year, $34 million contract is not enough compensation for Howard.



Who are the other potential teams willing to trade with the Magic? They dont seem like they have many teams to potentially trade with and are either going to end up with Bynum or Lopez and basically useless picks either way.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Hence the desire to dump salary then.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

At least Orlando would be under the cap for the 1st time in years. That's dumping $30 million in salary this season between Hedo & Dwight, along with the $20 million that was taken off of the cap when Gilbert was amnestied.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Problem with that is you're waiting for the next generation of superstars down the line. Although ORL's hands are kind of tied.


----------



## Doddsy_V1

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

New Chris Paul trade is as follows



> The Hornets, Lakers and Rockets have delivered a restructured Chris Paul to the NBA for their approval, according to sources.
> 
> Los Angeles would receive Paul, along with free agents Jason Smith and Marcus Banks in sign-and-trade agreements.
> 
> Houston would send Kevin Martin, Luis Scola, a 2012 first round pick and possibly additional young players of picks.
> 
> The Lakers would send Lamar Odom to the Hornets and Pau Gasol to the Rockets, while they are also pursuing a first round pick to send to the Hornets.
> 
> “It’s in David Stern’s hands now,” one source said. “He’ll decide on the trade.”


Via Adrian Wojnarowski/Yahoo! Sports


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Dwight: "Just because I've asked to be traded doesn't mean I don't like where I'm at."

:lmao buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuullshit


----------



## Ruck_Fules

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Jazz signed Jamaal Tinsley, Keith McLeod and Trey Gilder today.

PG: Devin Harris/Jamaal Tinsley/Earl Watson/Ronnie Price/Keith McLeod/Jamaal Tinsley
SG: Gordon Hayward/Raja Bell/Alec Burks
SF: CJ Miles/Trey Gilder
PF: Paul Millsap/Derrick Favors/Jeremy Evans
C: Al Jefferson/Enes Kanter/Mehmet Okur

Sounds like the sounds of it, they were brought in just to meet numbers for training camp.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

*I'm looking forward to seeing how good Enes Kanter is going to be. *


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I hear he was an all american caliber practice body at kentucky :lmao


----------



## Ruck_Fules

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I hope the kid becomes a stud and starts wrecking havoc on the court. That way we can ship Jefferson out of here.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

That's a log-jam up front. They should trade big Al, Milsap, or Okur. Perhaps, all three.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Not immediately, of course. I think Favors is still very green.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> I hear he was an all american caliber practice body at kentucky :lmao


*Hell yeah! He's the only reason Jorts made the NBA or at least got drafted lol. *


----------



## Ruck_Fules

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I say Big Al for sure. 75-80% sure that Millsap needs to go. I leave Okur though. Could be a nice "mentor" to Kanter. I would love to bring an athletic shooter at SF but not sure who is available for trade that would want Al or Millsap.

Though I did hear that Pacers came calling for Millsap.

Edit: Call again Pacers, I will give you Jefferson and Millsap for Granger.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

http://espn.go.com/new-york/nba/story/_/id/7338517/chauncey-billups-waived-new-york-knicks-using-amnesty-clause. Strong comments from Billups about Knicks


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



WWF said:


> Orlando re-signed Jason Richardson. He makes less that Glen Davis. Let that sink in.
> 
> An option could be to build around Dwight, regardless of whether or not he wants to get traded, play the season out and if it all goes well, he may re-sign.


I'm sorry but Orlando fans should stop thinking that there is a chance Dwight resigns there. Magic have no cap-space, a lot of awful contracts (they got rid of one) that will haunt their caproom for the next few years, no promising young talent and their second best player is Jameer Nelson. It'd be better off for the Magic to trade their best piece right now and start the rebuilding like OKC did when they traded Ray Allen. I'd hate for this franchise to be the same way as Cleveland. 

Same goes for the Hornets. Trading away CP3 and getting all those nice assets back was the best possible scenario for them. If they think that unlike the Magic, they are gonna have cap-space next year , guess what, the crop of free agents aren't exactly game-changing unless you expect an even older Kevin Garnett and Chris Paul to be legitimate title contenders.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao fpalm at Mike D'Antoni comparing the Knicks to the 80's Celtics. You know the one's who won 3 championships.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

if Orlando wanted to keep him and have a chance at a championship this year then they should have tried getting Grant and pushed as hard as possible for him at the mid level. 

Jameer
JRich
Grant
Davis(lol)
Howard

doesnt exactly look that bad and is championship caliber imo with Hedo, Richardson, Wafer as backups for the other positios.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Hey Flex, the Bulls are now in the race for Dwight.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Bulls were always there. I actually forgot about them. THey have the best deal tbh.

Noah, Deng, and picks for Dwight. Or Noah, Boozer(stock up on the position like the Jazz) and picks. Or Noah, their 7 SGs, and picks for Dwight.

notorious can you find out for me when the CP3 deal will be blocked or allowed by the league? I cant find it anywhere and you're good at this stuff.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

ESPN reported that the teams resubmitted their offer in the 3-team Chris Paul trade. Only Houston made a few adjustments by adding a few more assets I believe.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Players union gave the league until Monday to rearrange a trade before looking at the legal options UDK, only deadline I've heard.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I know those two things, but thanks anyways.

I guess it will tomorrow when they announce it.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Bulls were always there. I actually forgot about them. THey have the best deal tbh.
> 
> Noah, Deng, and picks for Dwight. Or Noah, Boozer(stock up on the position like the Jazz) and picks. Or Noah, their 7 SGs, and picks for Dwight.
> 
> notorious can you find out for me when the CP3 deal will be blocked or allowed by the league? I cant find it anywhere and you're good at this stuff.


I've got nothing man. The only thing I know about it is that the Rockets added more players and that it's been submitted to the league. Stern hasn't given his answer yet.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Anyone else hearing the David West to celtics rumors? I can't see Garnett, especially at this age, playing center position. Maybe Bill Simmons isn't that crazy for saying that the Celtics would amnesty Garnett.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

West is going to the Celtics if the Lakers trade goes through.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I don't know why you guys think K.G. can't play C. And K.G.'s playing will be extremely limited this year anyway, Danny & Doc have already said that hence why Danny is signing so many bigs, we just need one more center though IMO.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

you guys wont finish that good this year at all then Notorious. Your bigs suck other than KG and possibly West. Your C will be brutal.


----------



## Ruck_Fules

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



> The Lakers contacted the Warriors with a potential trade offer including Pau Gasol, and in exchange they asked for Stephen Curry and some combination of Dorell Wright, Klay Thompson, and Ekpe Udoh.
> 
> Curry and others would then be sent to the Hornets in the Chris Paul deal. The Warriors source leaking the report called the offer laughable, and while it's a lot we're not so sure it's as laughable as that source thinks. Curry is a great player in fantasy and reality, but he has plenty of warts that we could pick at. The rest of the deal consists of question marks, even if Wright had a great year. Regardless, unless public laughing was intended to procure a better offer this sounds like a dead issue.
> 
> Source: Contra Costa Times


LOL Warriors working on the new "Mega Deal"


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Ehh, we'll see how things go.



> The Warriors are poised to sign center DeAndre Jordan to an offer sheet worth approximately $40 million over four years, according to multiple sources. The offer is expected to come Sunday.
> 
> Jordan, 23, has played the past three seasons for the Los Angeles Clippers and last year averaged 7.1 points, 7.2 rebounds and 1.8 blocks in 25.6 minutes per game.
> 
> The Clippers will have three days to decide whether or not to match the offer for Jordan, a restricted free agent, or allow him to go to the Warriors.
> 
> It is unknown whether or not the Clippers will match the offer. Jordan reportedly already has received an offer from Los Angeles worth five years, $40 million.


If you ask me, I think they're really overpaying him.


----------



## Ruck_Fules

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Seems like all big man are getting over paid, when teams like the Jazz, Hawks, Bobcats, Wizards have plenty to offer with existing contracts that might be more manageable.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> I don't know why you guys think K.G. can't play C. And K.G.'s playing will be extremely limited this year anyway, Danny & Doc have already said that hence why Danny is signing so many bigs, we just need one more center though IMO.


Kevin Garnett was never a center unless you count the times the Celtics played small to end the game, in which case Dirk can also "play" center



Ruck_Fules said:


> Seems like all big man are getting over paid, when teams like the Jazz, Hawks, Bobcats, Wizards have plenty to offer with existing contracts that might be more manageable.


Big men are always going to get overpaid. Fact is there isn't enough big men to even fill the needs of the playoff teams.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

So what if he was never a center?

I'd take K.G. at center over J.O. at center anyday of the week.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I was never really advocating for JO to be the center lol


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

UH-OH Marc Stein reporting Lakers have pulled out of CP3 trade


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

It's been reported that the Lakers have pulled out of the CP3 trade.

I guess they're gonna go for Dwight now.

The Lakers are trading Lamar Odom to the Mavs for the Tyson Chandler trade exception.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Odom to the Mavs :lmao


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Lakers :lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Looks like the Lakers are gonna after just Dwight.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

But Dwight said just because he's requested to be traded, that DOES NOT mean he wants to be traded..It just means he's requested to be traded..So I wouldn't be so confident about him in a Lakers uniform


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

How the fuck do you request to be traded but not want to be traded?

Anyone think J-Rich will be S&T to L.A. as part of Dwight deal?


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

hahaha i hope cp3 is angry as hell right now


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

CP3 gotta throw his Thx for the memories NO paper in the trash now..Amare is now on the clock..smh


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Hypnotiq said:


> hahaha i hope cp3 is angry as hell right now


I feel sorry for Hornet's fans. This trade would give their team a lot of assets to work with. If CP3 doesn't get traded, Hornets are gonna end up like the Cavs fpalm. Anyone thinking that Chris Paul is gonna have a change of heart and resign there needs to stop dreaming



HeatWave said:


> Odom to the Mavs :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

We better get ready for the Kazaam remake.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Anyone think J-Rich will be S&T to L.A. as part of Dwight deal?


What sense would that make? Give the Lakers an even MORE lopsided deal? The TPE is to take in Hedo.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

ESPNSteinLine Marc Stein
Lakers have clearly made decision to focus on trying to acquire Dwight Howard. Lining up rest of their assets to duel New Jersey for DH12


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Odom better man up..Dont be crying when Jason Kidd comes around

But back to Dwight "Im making a request that my request not be made" Howard...No way Magic take Bynum for Howard straight up..Either Houston will attempt to be successfully raped again or Lakers will throw Gasol in too


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Mark Cuban's a genius. He's helping L.A. so they can get Dwight, and that way Deron will walk and they can sign him.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

It's gotta be Bynum and Gasol. No way Otis is stupid enough to take Bynum for Dwight and Hedo. I actually wouldn't mind Bynum and Gasol. 

Jameer/Duhon
Richardson/Redick/Wafer
Richardson (Not a typo)
Gasol/Anderson
Bynum/Davis

Actually, not too bad.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Still think Howard is Nets bound..But this Orlando's last shot at a miracle by getting CP3 somehow


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Hollinger just said Lakers still don't have enough space to take Hedo as well...


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> Odom better man up..Dont be crying when Jason Kidd comes around
> 
> But back to Dwight "Im making a request that my request not be made" Howard...No way Magic take Bynum for Howard straight up..Either Houston will attempt to be successfully raped again or Lakers will throw Gasol in too


How did Houston get raped?
Seeing as how Dwight would only sign with the Lakers, Mavs or Nets. Bulls are temporarily out of the picture until Dwight changes his mind on them because they aren't giving up Noah unless Dwight resigns. Mavs are out of the picture by default (no assets). Its either Brook Lopez or Andrew Bynum and by the looks of it, trading Bynum for Howard is starting to be pretty good. Unless Magic fans are deluded to thinking that Howard is resigning in which case we will have another Cavs situation.



notorious_187 said:


> Mark Cuban's a genius. He's helping L.A. so they can get Dwight, and that way Deron will walk and they can sign him.


Do the mavs have cap-space? I still don't see it even if they amnesty Jason Terry.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Houston was gonna get raped by offering what they did & supposedly going to offer even more just for Gasol...Made no sense whatsoever


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> Houston was gonna get raped by offering what they did & supposedly going to offer even more just for Gasol...Made no sense whatsoever


Houston was supposedly offering Scola, Kevin Martin and a late first round pick for a top-11 player in Pau Gasol


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

well at least we dont have to deal with power hungry commish.

WWF there is no way you guys get both Bynum and Pau just for Dwight, you'll likely have to throw in another player if that was the case.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



WWF said:


> It's gotta be Bynum and Gasol. No way Otis is stupid enough to take Bynum for Dwight and Hedo. I actually wouldn't mind Bynum and Gasol.


Dwight is letting it known that this is a 2-team bidding war: Nets and Lakers. The Lakers only have to offer a better package than what the Nets are giving. The question is: How good is trade piece is Brook Lopez?


----------



## Doddsy_V1

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

If we have to give up Bynum, Gasol and essentially Odom for Dwight we are getting fucked over


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Lopez is overrated since he's all about offense. I dont understand why we traded odom for basically nothing, I wold rather have taken CP3 and seen if we could have gotten Dwight with just Bynum and some picks.


----------



## Myst

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> Houston was gonna get raped by offering what they did & supposedly going to offer even more just for Gasol...Made no sense whatsoever


Guessing they want Pau because of McHale?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> well at least we dont have to deal with power hungry commish.
> 
> WWF there is no way you guys get both Bynum and Pau just for Dwight, you'll likely have to throw in another player if that was the case.


You're getting Hedo, too.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Lopez is overrated since he's all about offense.


We have a winner :hb . I could very well see Dwight for Bynum straight up then.



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I dont understand why we traded odom for basically nothing, I wold rather have taken CP3 and seen if we could have gotten Dwight with just Bynum and some picks.


Mavs really got a very good deal here. If you want to define rape here it is : Lamar Odom for cap space. I'd still prefer last year's mavs team with a true center. I don't see Brendan Haywood locking up the paint.


----------



## Myst

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Odom trade is just straight up salary dump. Wow.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Nah, they get 2 more draft picks in it.


----------



## Myst

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Nah, they get 2 more draft picks in it.


Those picks aren't gonna be worth much. Only use they have is if they're added into the possible Dwight Howard deal.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

we should see if we can get that trade done still with CP3 by trading what we were before except without Odom and more prospects from us and the Rockets. That's what the league wanted right?


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Myst said:


> Those picks aren't gonna be worth much. Only use they have is if they're added into the possible Dwight Howard deal.


Agree. I still don't get why Lakers would give up Odom like that. Why not give him to Orlando to sweeten the deal if they're just gonna dump him anyways. Orlando can then do some trades with Houston to exchange assets


----------



## Myst

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



LarryCoon said:


> Agree. I still don't get why Lakers would give up Odom like that. Why not give him to Orlando to sweeten the deal if they're just gonna dump him anyways. Orlando can then do some trades with Houston to exchange assets


I'm lost on the Odom trade. The TPE Lakers got isn't even enough to pick up the Hedo contract in the case of a Bynum/TPE trade for Dwight/Hedo. I think Jameer Nelson works with the TPE but I can't see the Magic giving him up instead of Hedo.

edit: 



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> we should see if we can get that trade done still with CP3 by trading what we were before except without Odom and more prospects from us and the Rockets. That's what the league wanted right?


I think the Lakers are flat out done dealing with Stern/NBA/Hornets. Clearly, Stern doesn't want to trade CP3 to the Lakers no matter what. They were getting enough assets but still refused.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Lakers still don't have enough cap space to take on Hedo's contract though..Nets do


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Myst said:


> I'm lost on the Odom trade. The TPE Lakers got isn't even enough to pick up the Hedo contract in the case of a Bynum/TPE trade for Dwight/Hedo. I think Jameer Nelson works with the TPE but I can't see the Magic giving him up instead of Hedo.


No. The only reason Orlando is trading Hedo is because of his contract. Jameer's the best player on the team, outside of Dwight.


----------



## Myst

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



WWF said:


> No. The only reason Orlando is trading Hedo is because of his contract. *Jameer's the best player on the team, outside of Dwight.*


Yeah, that's why I said I can't see the Magic giving up Nelson instead of Hedo. It's why I'm completely baffled by the Odom trade. Doesn't do much aside from saving money.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Myst said:


> I'm lost on the Odom trade. The TPE Lakers got isn't even enough to pick up the Hedo contract in the case of a Bynum/TPE trade for Dwight/Hedo. I think Jameer Nelson works with the TPE but I can't see the Magic giving him up instead of Hedo.
> 
> edit: I think the Lakers are flat out done dealing with Stern/NBA/Hornets. Clearly, Stern doesn't want to trade CP3 to Laker no matter what. They were getting enough assets but still refused.


I don't think it was Stern, he's lost control of this league. It was probably a bunch of butt-hurt owners complaining (Dan Gilbert anyone?) and whining to Stern. 

Anyways John Hollinger wrote an article about how Chris Paul and Kobe wouldn't exactly be the dream scenario everyone is dreaming about. Kobe is a clutch performer who needs the ball, yet Chris Paul has led the league in creating the most efficient shot in less than 2 minutes. In that regard, Laker fans should focus on Howard, not Paul. Fans are gonna realize how damn good Howard is in covering up for the other Magic player's defensive inefficiencies. 



HeatWave said:


> Lakers still don't have enough cap space to take on Hedo's contract though..Nets do


What if the Lakers were to add Odom to the trade to Orlando?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Still wouldn't be enough.


----------



## Myst

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

As of right now, the only thing I'm truly certain of is that Mark Cuban is a freaking mastermind.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

WWF doesnt understand that is team has basically has two trading options and that it wont take much more than Bynum or Lopez to get a deal done with them since thats the only two trading option.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



WWF said:


> Still wouldn't be enough.


The trade machines approves it. Unless you'd rather have Brook Lopez? I'd really prefer Bynum, despite the history


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



LarryCoon said:


> The trade machines approves it. Unless you'd rather have Brook Lopez? I'd really prefer Bynum, despite the history


Combined salary of Dwight Howard and Hedo Turkoglu: $29,107,620
Combined salary of Andrew Bynum and Lamar Odom: $23,800,000

Doesn't equate.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao I cant wait until CP3 leaves for nothing in the off season and then Stern cant sell the Hornets at all because they will literally have nothing going for them for years to come.


----------



## Myst

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> :lmao I cant wait until CP3 leaves for nothing in the off season and then Stern cant sell the Hornets at all because they will literally have nothing going for them for years to come.


I'm praying this happens.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



WWF said:


> Combined salary of Dwight Howard and Hedo Turkoglu: $29,107,620
> Combined salary of Andrew Bynum and Lamar Odom: $23,800,000
> 
> Doesn't equate.


23,800,00x1.25 + 100,000 = Lakers can acquire up to 29,850,000 in salaries since they are a tax-paying team

Actually it does equate:
Trade rules

• 2005 CBA: Teams over the cap can acquire no more than 125 percent plus $100,000 of the salaries they trade away. A team can receive up to $3 million cash in any trade.

• 2011 CBA: Taxpaying teams can acquire no more than 125 percent plus $100,000 of the salaries they trade away (same as 2005 CBA). Non-taxpaying teams (based on their post-trade salary level) can acquire up to the lesser of 150 percent plus $100,000, or 100 percent plus $5 million of the salaries they trade away. The cash a team pays or receives in trade is limited to $3 million annually.

Source:
http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/page/CBA-111128/how-new-nba-deal-compares-last-one


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Aye. Well, too late, eh?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Ric Bucher says Clips are in driver seat to land CP3 & may not have to give up Gordon but instead Minny's 1st round draft pick


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Any word on Stern's interest in it? lol


----------



## 100%Caborn

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

League says no to Chris Paul trade, again. Man.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Shit, LA has 2 TPE. The one from the Odom trade and one from Vujacic. So, I believe they could absorb Hedo.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Well Hornet's fans, have fun with David West and Chris Paul leaving the team.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Hope Indiana swoops in and takes West, like reports are saying they could.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

hope Stern vetos it lol.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



WWF said:


> Shit, LA has 2 TPE. The one from the Odom trade and one from Vujacic. So, I believe they could absorb Hedo.


Can't double them up in a trade...

I think right now West would rather get that move to Boston than Indiana..With Jordan possibly GS bound, I think Clips would take O'Neal

Stern won't veto Clips trade since they have young pieces & valuable draft picks to offer


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

the league better hope this deal gets done by tomorrow otherwise there is a lawsuit coming. Is there any way to get Stern fired or something? Guy shold not be running the league anymore.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

can only pray that dwight comes to brooklyn


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I doubt Clips/Hornets can work out deal, send it to Stern & have him approve it all in one day..Monday will be telling though


----------



## 100%Caborn

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Seriously? Trading Odom to DALLAS? Mitch you better do work now.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



100%Caborn said:


> Seriously? Trading Odom to DALLAS? Mitch you better do work now.


People speculating that they might spend that cap space on Deron Williams or David West. Hard to buy that, but then its harder to buy Mitch trading away Odom for cap space


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Well reportedly Odom wanted out & Lakers wanted to free up tax/cap space so they were looking for the first team with cap space to take him off their hands


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Find it hilarious the best player the Hornets were receiving in this so called "good deal" was just traded to the team that smacked LA in the playoffs for cap relief..


----------



## 100%Caborn

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

F.ck Jerry/Jim Buss.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



DanTheMan07 said:


> Find it hilarious the best player the Hornets were receiving in this so called "good deal" was just traded to the team that smacked LA in the playoffs for cap relief..


Gasol was the best player the Lakers were giving up. The only reason the Hornets didn't receive Gasol was because they traded it to Houston for a bunch of stuff: Luis Scola, Kevin Martin, couple of 1st round picks




HeatWave said:


> Well reportedly Odom wanted out & Lakers wanted to free up tax/cap space so they were looking for the first team with cap space to take him off their hands


NBA doesn't start until Dec 25. Lakers could've given Odom to the Magic unless they were looking to sign a certain free agent.


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



LarryCoon said:


> Gasol was the best player the Lakers were giving up. The only reason the Hornets didn't receive Gasol was because they traded it to Houston for a bunch of stuff: Luis Scola, Kevin Martin, couple of 1st round picks


By a bunch of stuff you mean, a role player (Luis Scola), a chucker who plays no defense (Kevin Martin), and a late first round pick from the Knicks. That deal was horrendous and does not help a team that should be rebuilding. Odom was the best player they received.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



DanTheMan07 said:


> By a bunch of stuff you mean, a role player (Luis Scola), a chucker who plays no defense (Kevin Martin), and a late first round pick from the Knicks. That deal was horrendous and does not help a team that should be rebuilding. Odom was the best player they received.


I suppose you would rather let Chris Paul walk? Warriors were reportedly not willing to part with Stephen Curry and Clippers the same with Eric Gordon. The season is starting on Dec 25 and if the Hornets do not sort things out, it will be the same fiasco as Denver experienced last year.

They could wait until the end of the year and not trade him. That seemed like a good idea for Toronto and Cleveland.


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



LarryCoon said:


> I suppose you would rather let Chris Paul walk? Warriors were reportedly not willing to part with Stephen Curry and Clippers the same with Eric Gordon. The season is starting on Dec 25 and if the Hornets do not sort things out, it will be the same fiasco as Denver experienced last year.
> 
> They could wait until the end of the year and not trade him. That seemed like a good idea for Toronto and Cleveland.


I explained my rational earlier in the thread.. The Cavs let LeBron walk and then made an easy, smart decision in a trade with the Clippers and ended up getting Kyrie Irving and Tristan Thompson because they lost LeBron. Who would you rather build your franchise around, Kyrie and Tristan or Lamar Odom and Luis Scola?

But anyway, the Clippers will cave and give up Eric Gordon or Minnesota's 2012 first round pick.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

he thinks its better if they rebuild through the draft but doesnt realize the Hornets need to be sold and wont ever be sold if they take years to rebuild.

I wouldnt be surprised if the Lakers got CP3 at the trade deadline somehow, like they did with Pau.


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> he thinks its better if they rebuild through the draft but doesnt realize the Hornets need to be sold and wont ever be sold if they take years to rebuild.
> 
> I wouldnt be surprised if the Lakers got CP3 at the trade deadline somehow, like they did with Pau.


Lamar Odom isn't exactly going to entice a buyer for the Hornets, either.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



DanTheMan07 said:


> I explained my rational earlier in the thread.. The Cavs let LeBron walk and then made an easy, smart decision in a trade with the Clippers and ended up getting Kyrie Irving and Tristan Thompson because they lost LeBron. Who would you rather build your franchise around, Kyrie and Tristan or Lamar Odom and Luis Scola?
> 
> But anyway, the Clippers will cave and give up Eric Gordon or Minnesota's 2012 first round pick.


Err, the cavs actually got that pick (Irving) from the clippers because the Cavs had a fire sale after they realized Lebron would actually leave. I have no idea why you bring it up since it only serves my argument. They would've gotten a hell lot more if they included Lebron in their firesale. 

For the record, I would actually like to have Lamar Odom, Luis Scola, Kevin Martin + Houston's pick + New Orlean's own pick >>>> New Orlean's own pick + Chris Paul leaving as a free agent




DanTheMan07 said:


> Lamar Odom isn't exactly going to entice a buyer for the Hornets, either.


New Oreans roster w/o Chris Paul + Lamar Odom + Luis Scola + Kevin Martin + Houston's pick + NO's Pick >>>>>> New Orleans roster w/o Chris Paul + NO's Pick


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



LarryCoon said:


> Err, the cavs actually got that pick (Irving) from the clippers because the Cavs had a fire sale after they realized Lebron would actually leave. I have no idea why you bring it up since it only serves my argument. They would've gotten a hell lot more if they included Lebron in their firesale.
> 
> For the record, I would actually like to have Lamar Odom, Luis Scola, Kevin Martin + Houston's pick + New Orlean's own pick >>>> New Orlean's own pick + Chris Paul leaving as a free agent


The trade with the Clippers happened near last years trade deadline, so I have no idea what you're even talking about.. Kyrie Irving is a lot better then anything the Cavs would have gotten offered in a trade for LeBron, knowing he was leaving.

The pick was the Knicks 2012 first, stop saying Houston's pick.. And you're off base anyway. Without Chris Paul, the Hornets are probably the worst team in the league, and Minnesota is in the running as well. You've got two potential top 5 picks in the most stacked draft since 2003. That's A LOT better then Scola, Odom and Martin. And even without Minnesota's first, I'd rather just have Anthony Davis or Andre Drummond to build around then 3 role players.

But the proposed 3 way trade is a great way to keep your team mediocre and compete for the 8th seed every year, instead of picking up potential stars in the draft.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



DanTheMan07 said:


> The trade with the Clippers happened near last years trade deadline, so I have no idea what you're even talking about.. Kyrie Irving is a lot better then anything the Cavs would have gotten offered in a trade for LeBron, knowing he was leaving.
> 
> The pick was the Knicks 2012 first, stop saying Houston's pick.. And you're off base anyway. Without Chris Paul, the Hornets are probably the worst team in the league, and Minnesota is in the running as well. You've got two potential top 5 picks in the most stacked draft since 2003. That's A LOT better then Scola, Odom and Martin. And even without Minnesota's first, I'd rather have Anthony Davis or Andre Drummond then 3 role players.


First off, your WHOLE argument is based off of New Orleans winning the lottery which is not advisable in any way shape or form. Second, Cavs would still have the same chance of getting Kyrie Irving even if they traded Lebron at the beginning of the year.(REMEMBER: It was the Clipper's low percentage pick that got them the no1 pick, not the cav's own 25% pick) So Cavs would have Kyrie Irving, Tristan Thompson + Lebron's traded pieces in return.

Since your whole argument is getting the worst record and having a high draft pick (which is purely based on chance), I suggest getting Luis Scola, Lamar Odom and Kevin Martin and tanking. Win, Win, Win (except for the Hornet's record)


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



LarryCoon said:


> First off, your WHOLE argument is based off of New Orleans winning the lottery which is not advisable in any way shape or form. Second, Cavs would still have the same chance of getting Kyrie Irving even if they traded Lebron at the beginning of the year.(REMEMBER: It was the Clipper's low percentage pick that got them the no1 pick, not the cav's own 25% pick) So Cavs would have Kyrie Irving, Tristan Thompson + Lebron's traded pieces in return.


My whole argument is they would have potential top 5 picks, not the #1 pick.. 

The only reason they did the trade with the Clippers was because they lost LeBron and weren't a competitive team. LeBron's "trade pieces" likely would have made the Cavs a mediocre team, competing for a low playoff seed, much like the Hornets would have been. Thus, the Cavs more then likely would not have traded their stating PG to gain a lottery pick in the middle of the year.

Lamar Odom, Luis Scola, Kevin Martin and Emeka Okafor would compete for a low playoff seed, they would not be one of the 5 worst teams in the league.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



DanTheMan07 said:


> My whole argument is they would have potential top 5 picks, not the #1 pick..
> 
> The only reason they did the trade with the Clippers was because they lost LeBron and weren't a competitive team. LeBron's "trade pieces" likely would have made the Cavs a mediocre team, competing for a low playoff seed, much like the Hornets would have been. Thus, the Cavs more then likely would not have traded their stating PG to gain a lottery pick in the middle of the year.
> 
> Lamar Odom, Luis Scola, Kevin Martin and Emeka Okafor would compete for a low playoff seed, they would not be one of the 5 worst teams in the league.


Who says that the Hornets have to stop trading? Fire sale!!! (btw, I know about the despairs of the mediocre 40-win team)

On another note, Hornets need to make this team a whole lot more attractive to get a buyer and what better way to do it than to gather a lot of good assets and horde as much? And then do the further wheeling and dealing after a new owner has bought this "more" attractive team
(Don't say to keep CP3 instead because everyone not living under a rock knows that he's good as gone)


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The odds of getting anything significant for Odom, Scola or Martin are not good. Odom and Scola are over 30 years old and Martin is not attractive to winning teams. 

Like I said, I'd keep pushing the Clippers to get a deal with them. They will cave and give some of their assets. They aren't going to get CP3 through free agency, this is their chance to get a superstar next to Blake. They can't blow it.

The Hornets are not an attractive team to buy, and nothing they do this off-season is going to change it. They just need to do what's best to help the team in the long term, which is not trading for Odom, Scola and Martin.


----------



## 100%Caborn

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> he thinks its better if they rebuild through the draft but doesnt realize the Hornets need to be sold and wont ever be sold if they take years to rebuild.





LarryCoon said:


> Lamar Odom, Luis Scola, Kevin Martin and Emeka Okafor would compete for a low playoff seed, they would not be one of the 5 worst teams in the league.
> 
> On another note, Hornets need to make this team a whole lot more attractive to get a buyer and what better way to do it than to gather a lot of good assets and horde as much? And then do the further wheeling and dealing after a new owner has bought this "more" attractive team
> (Don't say to keep CP3 instead because everyone not living under a rock knows that he's good as gone)


^^Good points. 

...

So the Lakers just wanted to dump Odom's salary eh. We lost Phil, Shannon, now Odom. And Kobe is another year older. :no:

There better be more moves coming.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

CP3 has to agree to sign with them first before the clippers are gonna give up any assets more than Chris Kaman. Hence, Chris Paul's leverage to steer the deal to either New York or the Lakers. And trust me, CP3 does not intend to let it go that easily


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



100%Caborn said:


> ^^Good points.
> 
> ...
> 
> So the Lakers just wanted to dump Odom's salary eh. We lost Phil, Shannon, now Odom. And Kobe is another year older. :no:
> 
> There better be more moves coming.


I've seen mitch do a lot of deals and I will give him the benefit of the doubt on this.


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



LarryCoon said:


> CP3 has to agree to sign with them first before the clippers are gonna give up any assets more than Chris Kaman. Hence, Chris Paul's leverage to steer the deal to either New York or the Lakers. And trust me, CP3 does not intend to let it go that easily


I'm fairly confident he would re-sign with the Clips.. You're in a big market (even though it's not the Lakers in LA), and you're playing next to the biggest rising star in the league. That's an attractive destination, despite having Donald Sterling as an owner.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



DanTheMan07 said:


> I'm fairly confident he would re-sign with the Clips.. You're in a big market (even though it's not the Lakers in LA), and you're playing next to the biggest rising star in the league. That's an attractive destination, despite having Donald Sterling as an owner.


Now, I'm not stating anything as fact yet since its still not over but: CP3 is gonna do what he can to leverage the offers so that he either ends up in New York or the Lakers. Nobody wants to play for sterling. Has any important free agent signed with him ever? Elton Brand for petes sake threw Sterling's money away! And that was when the Clippers were good!!!

If CP3 set his mind to only signing an extension with the Lakers and Knicks, what choice do the Hornets have?
What if the Clippers don't bite? 

A. Not trade him
- this would just coincide with your argument about being barely good enough to barely make the playoffs with a little exception: a media firestorm surrounding your practices and post game conferences and a lost asset by the end of the year. Zilch

B. Trade him to Knicks or LA Lakers
- you won't get 90cents on the dollar, but Odom, Scola and Martin could be "liquified" into draft picks and young talent. Plus, it makes the team much more attractive to a buyer. Don't forget this team NEEDS TO BE SOLD. If you want high draft picks (which is purely by chance) you can always tank -_-

C. Trade him to another team (Bulls, Clippers, Warriors)
- Similar to the Deron Williams situation except: Right now, there is no owner with similar excitement from novelty of his new toy like Prokhorov who would gut their entire team just to take a chance on Chris Paul
(Al-Farouq Aminu sounds enough for you?)


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Mikey Damage/JM give this thread a new title. Or give me the power to do so. :side:


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Ric Bucher: "For those asking: Minn's unprotected 1st > by lots than NYK protected 1st. Kaman/Aminu/Bledsoe + Minn 1st > than rejected LAL/Hou offer.”


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



LarryCoon said:


> Now, I'm not stating anything as fact yet since its still not over but: CP3 is gonna do what he can to leverage the offers so that he either ends up in New York or the Lakers. Nobody wants to play for sterling. Has any important free agent signed with him ever? Elton Brand for petes sake threw Sterling's money away! And that was when the Clippers were good!!!
> 
> If CP3 set his mind to only signing an extension with the Lakers and Knicks, what choice do the Hornets have?
> What if the Clippers don't bite?
> 
> A. Not trade him
> - this would just coincide with your argument about being barely good enough to barely make the playoffs with a little exception: a media firestorm surrounding your practices and post game conferences and a lost asset by the end of the year. Zilch
> 
> B. Trade him to Knicks or LA Lakers
> - you won't get 90cents on the dollar, but Odom, Scola and Martin could be "liquified" into draft picks and young talent. Plus, it makes the team much more attractive to a buyer. Don't forget this team NEEDS TO BE SOLD. If you want high draft picks (which is purely by chance) you can always tank -_-
> 
> C. Trade him to another team (Bulls, Clippers, Warriors)
> - Similar to the Deron Williams situation except: Right now, there is no owner with similar excitement from novelty of his new toy like Prokhorov who would gut their entire team just to take a chance on Chris Paul
> (Al-Farouq Aminu sounds enough for you?)


Important free agent's haven't signed with Sterling, that's why it's important to complete the trade, so you'd be re-signing CP3. 

Well, first of all, the Knicks threw themselves out of the running once they sign Tyson Chandler. Unless CP3 is willing to accept the Mid Level exception, and I'd put the likelihood on that under 0%. The Lakers are still somewhat of a possibility in the off-season, if they dump Bynum, but I don't see them doing that. 

If the Lakers want him, they have to trade for him and it's not going to happen anymore. 

The Clippers have already expressed deep interest in acquiring Paul, and early reports said there would be a good chance Paul would sign an extension with the Clippers. 

I'd be more interested in Bledsoe, Aminu, Kaman's expiring contract and the Wolves '12 first than Odom, Scola and Martin.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



DanTheMan07 said:


> Important free agent's haven't signed with Sterling, that's why it's important to complete the trade, so you'd be re-signing CP3.
> 
> Well, first of all, the Knicks threw themselves out of the running once they sign Tyson Chandler. Unless CP3 is willing to accept the Mid Level exception, and I'd put the likelihood on that under 0%. The Lakers are still somewhat of a possibility in the off-season, if they dump Bynum, but I don't see them doing that.
> 
> If the Lakers want him, they have to trade for him and it's not going to happen anymore.
> 
> The Clippers have already expressed deep interest in acquiring Paul, and early reports said there would be a good chance Paul would sign an extension with the Clippers.
> 
> I'd be more interested in Bledsoe, Aminu, Kaman's expiring contract and the Wolves '12 first than Odom, Scola and Martin.


First point: If Chris Paul isn't signing with the clippers, even though they traded for him, Chris Paul is still not signing with the Clippers.
See heres the thing: I agree with you on that aspect. The clipper's offer is much much better than what the Lakers are gonna give them. 

But the clippers don't put any of that good stuff on the table unless CP3 resigns today. 

Chris Paul resigning = Bledsoe, Aminu, Kaman, Minny's 1st round pick
No Chris Paul resigning = Kaman, Aminu

In which case, I'd actually rather have Odom, Scola, Kevin Martin and NY's pick


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> Ric Bucher: "For those asking: Minn's unprotected 1st > by lots than NYK protected 1st. Kaman/Aminu/Bledsoe + Minn 1st > than rejected LAL/Hou offer.”


And that's what came to my mind in my post above before I read this, haha


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> Ric Bucher: "For those asking: Minn's unprotected 1st > by lots than NYK protected 1st. Kaman/Aminu/Bledsoe + Minn 1st > than rejected LAL/Hou offer.”


Sounds about right. Too bad it means jacksh*t if Chris Paul doesn't willingly resign with the Clippers (no offense to HeatWave or anyone here)


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Whoever gets CP3 will be going by his word anyways..Regardless who he goes to he will not sign an extension this year..He'll lose out on money he can make by signing next offseason which is why the Knicks aren't out of it..He can easily get traded & say he'll sign with a team but Knicks trade Amare & a guard to free up cap space then throw an offer CP3's way next offseason & he'll take it...CP3 is a one yr risk that a team will have to take..Clips willing to take it because they believe playing with Blake & Gordon will eventually keep him put, but they can easily not fair well this season & CP3 go to NY


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

If thats the clipper's mentality I would seriously suggest them to keep Minny's unprotected pick and their own. Build through the draft. Most championships were built through the draft


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Clips are choosing to give up the pick rather than Gordon..They can afford to lose that pick, Aminu & Kaman(If Jordan re-signs)


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Bad choice imo.

Pick>Gordon(lol that sounds weird)

That pick is likely to be top 5, that pick could get them Drummond or even Barnes(two guys that could be future superstars) while I dont think Gordon can ever be that good.

hey larry, most of the Celtics and Lakers championships aren't through the draft, so I'd suggest trying to be like them over those other teams.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Am I crazy for thinking Clippers should tank this season, pray to get two picks in the top 6 or 7. Sign an above average free agent next year. Then build their team up with Griffin, Jordan, Aminu, Gordon, Bledsoe, Mo Williams, and possibly Drummond and Barnes. Yikes


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

2003 draft had 2 megastars, a superstar, and an all star(lol Bosh)

This draft's top 15 players might end up being good. I'm completely serious, this draft might be the best ever depth wise.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Clips have a bad draft history...Don't know if they really wanna press their luck by trading away one of the few lottery bright spots for them
in Gordon for a player they hope can be better than him..Sticking with Gordon is safer


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

their draft history isnt that bad, its just the players they draft always end up getting the worst types of injuries that ruin their careers.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Now that Mavs have aquired Lamar Odom I'm sold on them having a legit chance to repeat. It's funny because I was just about to post earlier today that I don't really like there chances but an addition like Odom can change a whole lot especially with the experience on the team. I'm confused on why Lakers picked MAVS the team that is in the same conference and just bounced them out of the playoffs to make trade partners with and trade one of there most valuable assets. Out of all teams they finally came to the conclusion that they are going to give an already frustrated Lamar Odom to a legit contender that they will probally have to go through in the playoffs.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Well David West said he's willing to take less to play for a winner. If we can't get this S&T done, the most we could offer him is the MLE.

Also, the Bulls are closing in on signing Rip Hamilton. The deal is reportedly 2 yr/10 mil.

We've also got our first "Shawn Kemp." Ron Artest/Metta World Peace reportedly showed up to practice overweight and out of shape.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Did he show up with 2 extra children too?


----------



## WWE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I heard Brandon Roy had to retire, wtf?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Clippers will reportedly match the Warriors offer sheet for DeAndre Jordan.

[@NYPost_Berman
Told #Knicks and Hawks working on 3-team deal for Jamal Crawford with Douglas involved in one scenario.

Another one of D'Antoni's wet dreams. A guy who plays one end of the court.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Alright so what have I missed here as I've been studying my ass off for stupid exams.

Paul to Lakers talk is off (lol). Odom is traded to Dallas for cash and a pick or something. Lakers now strongly pursuing Howard...

Anything else that can be said? All the details folks!

And the Raptors didn't actually get Pietrus but "The Other Butler" instead. I was fine with "The Other Butler" with Pietrus but in a one or the other situation I'd definitely rather have Pietrus for his perimeter defence.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Bulls & Nets are also in the Dwight Howard race.
Jason Richardson re-signed with Orlando, Rip Hamilton signed with Chicago.
The Celtics & Hornets are working on a David West S&T.
The Clippers matched the Warriors offer for DeAndre Jordan.
The Knicks, Hawks, & Warriors are working on a trade that would send Jamal Crawford to the Knicks.

That's all I can think of.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Idk about you guys, but I died laughing when I saw this for some reason:


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Many thanks. 

So Chicago got their Shooting Guard. Not a bad move for this year. They'll look to improve on it by next year I'm sure, possibly even by trade this year.

Jamal Crawford mehhh, another team, another chance at the 6th man award I'm sure.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Crawford is just a chucker who doesn't play any defense in my eyes.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

He will still come off the bench and put up stats worthy of 6th man consideration is what I was getting at. Not a fan of his personally always saw him as someone who was kinda lazy. 25+ minutes and 13 to 15 points with some assists and scattered boards and steals. My post seems very fantasy basketballesque but I wasn't meaning it to.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Trail Blazers have signed Kurt Thomas to a two year deal.

Just to think, if Greg Oden could be healthy this signing wouldn't even be happening.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



> Apparently he would not. The Tribune's K.C. Johnson writes Sunday, "A confidante of Howard's, though, expressed hesitation he'd sign a long-term extension with a team beyond his preferred destinations". Johnson did not specify which players the Bulls might offer the Magic. The Bulls would probably be willing to offer anyone on their roster for Howard, except Derrick Rose. But as ESPN Chicago notes, it's unlikely the Bulls would include Joakim Noah without a guarantee Howard would sign an extension.


Apparently, Chicago won't give up Noah without a guaranteed contract, and apparently Dwight does not want to sign there.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> The Trail Blazers have signed Kurt Thomas to a two year deal.
> 
> Just to think, if Greg Oden could be healthy this signing wouldn't even be happening.


The fact that it's a 2 year deal is even more telling. I don't think they have much faith that he'll ever play again.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Been playing since 2007 and he's only played 82 games, and he's expected to miss this whole season too.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Xile44 said:


> Apparently, Chicago won't give up Noah without a guaranteed contract, and apparently Dwight does not want to sign there.


Obviously, which is why as of right now, Nets and Lakers are the only two viable options, unless you think Rodrigue Beabouis is worth much more than Brook Lopez or Andrew Bynum


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

please go to NY crawford 
that means indy will revist the OJ mayo trade from last year

please go


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-lakers-odom 

So the Lakers haven't traded Odom to the Mavs yet.... Is there another deal that comes with it (maybe David West signing or Nene) or has Mitch just lost his mind?


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

@ notorious 

d west to boston deal just fell through


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

lolainge


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

It's not Ainge's fault.

Fuck you David Stern.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Dan Gilbert strikes again


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Grizzlies & Pacers are discussing that O.J. Mayo/Josh McRoberts swap again, maybe Danny can offer them Brandon Bass for him.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



JM said:


> Alright so what have I missed here as I've been studying my ass off for stupid exams.
> 
> Paul to Lakers talk is off (lol). Odom is traded to Dallas for cash and a pick or something. Lakers now strongly pursuing Howard...
> 
> Anything else that can be said? All the details folks!
> 
> And the Raptors didn't actually get Pietrus but "The Other Butler" instead. I was fine with "The Other Butler" with Pietrus but in a one or the other situation I'd definitely rather have Pietrus for his perimeter defence.


you have to change our title. :hmm:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The title should have something to do with David Stern and the quote "Basketball Reasons."


----------



## Xist2inspire

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

A lot of hesitation & stalling this offseason.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Rockets & T'Wolves are reportedly discussing a trade package involving Kevin Martin.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Dan Gilbert has become one of the worst things to ever happen to the NBA.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The reason the David West/Celtics deal died was because with the NBA vetoing the CP3 trade, there was no one for the Hornets to flip J.O. too. They were reportedly gonna flip J.O. to the Lakers.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

what did Gilbert do now?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Because of Gilbert convincing the other owners to veto the CP3 trade, the Celtics can't get David West and West is likely to sign with the Pacers.

All that confidence I had for this season is gone. Our center rotation will probably now be Jermaine O'Neal & Erick Dampier. Well, it's back to me being an emo Celtics fan.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

fuck yeah 

d west for 2 years 20 mil im happy with that


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

you lost West and we lost CP3 and now have upset players. no idea why lakers dont sue as well.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

i'm laughing at all these teams. at least my team hasn't put me on an emotional rollercoaster. the wizards can't do anything to excite me this offseason other than trade lewis/wall. 

go pacers. i hope they grab all the players that they can. howard to the nets would make a perfect offseason.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Pacers are also on their way to getting O.J. Mayo by trading Josh McRoberts, the deal that was done at the trade deadline but was vetoed because time ran out. So this is the what the Pacers roster would look like:

Collison/Hill
Mayo/George
Granger/Jones?
West/Hansbrough
Hibbert/Foster

Well shit. That's a pretty good team.

@UDK: That's the reason Odom got traded. He was pissed at you guys for trading him, so he requested a trade. Rondo was pissed at us before, he says he got over it, I hope so.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Because of Gilbert convincing the other owners to veto the CP3 trade, the Celtics can't get David West and West is likely to sign with the Pacers.
> 
> All that confidence I had for this season is gone. Our center rotation will probably now be Jermaine O'Neal & Erick Dampier. Well, it's back to me being an emo Celtics fan.


Even if David West signed there, you'd still have the same center rotation right?


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

why flirt with the hornet's nest if you know their filled with pests? i'm amused how stern stung two of the nba's best franchises.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



LarryCoon said:


> Even if David West signed there, you'd still have the same center rotation right?


No. Our center rotation would've been K.G. and either Chris Wilcox or a center we picked using the MMLE.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> The Pacers are also on their way to getting O.J. Mayo by trading Josh McRoberts, the deal that was done at the trade deadline but was vetoed because time ran out. So this is the what the Pacers roster would look like:
> 
> Collison/Hill
> Mayo/George
> Granger/Jones?
> West/Hansbrough
> Hibbert/Foster
> 
> Well shit. That's a pretty good team.
> 
> @UDK: That's the reason Odom got traded. He was pissed at you guys for trading him, so he requested a trade. Rondo was pissed at us before, he says he got over it, I hope so.


ans that's why im mad and i want the lakers to sue. the league completely fucked us over and Stern needs to be removed.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

if larry gets mayo for mcbob 

ill call him god from now on


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> ans that's why im mad and i want the lakers to sue. the league completely fucked us over and Stern needs to be removed.


i already covered this in my last post. this was nature's course. stern saved the rockets and i thank him for doing so.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

What is the Grizzlies organization thinking? McRoberts is a perennial scrub.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



IMPULSE said:


> i already covered this in my last post. this was nature's course. stern saved the rockets and i thank him for doing so.


You know nature's next course? A lawsuit by the lakers.

Saved the Rockets from what? Getting a top-11 player as ranked by ESPN? This was their chance to turn some of their pieces into an all-star. Rockets still have a lot of pieces after that.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Mayo/McRoberts trade already happened at the trade deadline. They just couldn't get it through in time so the deal was off. They're doing it again, so it's most likely a done deal. I doubt it doesn't get done.

Btw, if Larry pulls of the OJ trade, he's Exec. of the Year so far.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



LarryCoon said:


> You know nature's next course? A lawsuit by the lakers.
> 
> Saved the Rockets from what? Getting a top-11 player as ranked by ESPN? This was their chance to turn some of their pieces into an all-star. Rockets still have a lot of pieces after that.


general consensus was the rockets lost. i actually don't care i just want the wizards to win the title already.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

LOL at Gasol being a top 11 player.


----------



## Xist2inspire

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

This thread should be titled: Revenge of the Small Markets, lol.

Lakers and Celtics are taking major hits this year, losing role players only to get cock-blocked by the league from signing big names (D-West, CP3, Dwight). Meanwhile, teams like Indiana, LA Clips, NJ, etc. are getting their chances to improve. On the other side, Orlando and NO are headed for a disaster of Cleveland/Toronto-esque proportions, and in Orlando's case, are doing it to themselves. In other news, the team that started it all, Miami, is sneakily and silently improving, along with their apprentice NY and their rival Chicago. I think that sums up the offseason so far.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> LOL at Gasol being a top 11 player.


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/7100076/nba-player-rankings-11-15 

I'd take a bunch of ESPN analysts watching all the games and being inside the workouts, training camps and working around the industry any day of the week


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

where would you put him Notorious?

Wade
Lebron
Kobe
Dwight
CP3
DWill
DRose
KD

Those guys are a lock, but afterwards its all debatable.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'd rank him like 15 or 16.

Pau is good, but he's not good enough where I'm trading half my team *just* for him and nothing else.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

espn lists mean very little to me. then again i hate espn. espnu is a great channel though. the 3 players behind gasol on that crap are better than him and i could debate some of the others behind him. i would put him ahead griffin though.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'd rather have Pau than Marc, Blake, and many other big men, tbh. Better than Amare... He's still very good.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> I'd rank him like 15 or 16.
> 
> Pau is good, but he's not good enough where I'm trading half my team *just* for him and nothing else.


name those players that are better. You wont be able to do it

And I will literally laugh my ass off if you put Amare and even Melo in there when they only play one side of the ball and dont do anything on the other end, especially in Amare's case where he sucks at rebounding as well.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'd take Dirk, Amar'e, & Bosh over Pau.

I rank him as the 4th best PF in the league.

@UDK:
1. LeBron
2. Wade
3. Dwight
4. Durant
5. Dirk
6. CP3
7. Deron
8. Rose
9. Kobe
10. Melo
11. Amar'e
12. Bosh
13. Rondo
14. Manu
15. Rudy


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Amare down is not better than Pau. Not even close. especially Rudy Gay and Manu and Rondo.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

That's fine. That's your opinion, these lists are all opinion based anyway. I just find Pau overrated.

Anyway, in other Gasol news. The Rockets are offering Marc Gasol a max offer sheet. I hope Memphis matches. They can't let Gasol walk.

Also Orlando says the only way L.A. gets Dwight is if they give up both Gasol and Bynum, although it's reported the L.A. refuses to give them both.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Why is Rose so low on your list, notorious?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

$20 Million for 12 PPG and 7 RPG? Alright.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I believe CP3 & Deron are better than him. Although I expect that to change this season and him to become the consensus #1 PG.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao at Rondo being better than Westbrook .

Actually, that ESPN list is based on the composite evaluation of 91 experts some of whom have actual coaching experiences in the NBA or NCAA. So I wouldn't expect to see a bias toward any sort of team, either that or the bias is much much lower, almost statistically insignificant than any single person's list.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> That's fine. That's your opinion, these lists are all opinion based anyway. I just find Pau overrated.
> 
> Anyway, in other Gasol news. The Rockets are offering Marc Gasol a max offer sheet. I hope Memphis matches. They can't let Gasol walk.
> 
> Also Orlando says the only way L.A. gets Dwight is if they give up both Gasol and Bynum, although it's reported the L.A. refuses to give them both.


well Pau plays both sides of the ball and contributes greatly on both sides as well, when the last 6 players on your list dont do that.


As for Orlando they know they arent getting both and we wont offer them both, they are just trying to get as much as posssible for Dwight when its not happening because their only other offer is Lopez for Dwight.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



LarryCoon said:


> :lmao at Rondo being better than Westbrook .
> 
> Actually, that ESPN list is based on the composite evaluation of 91 experts some of whom have actual coaching experiences in the NBA or NCAA. So I wouldn't expect to see a bias toward any sort of team, either that or the bias is much much lower, almost statistically insignificant than any single person's list.


Please tell me what Westbrook does better than Rondo besides score?

Don't worry, I'll wait.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

He's a better rebounder, ya surprising isn't it, but they're about the same and they're around the same amount of steals. Stats wise, Rondo only has assists on Westbrook and FG%.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Rondo vs. Westbrook head to head stats:

Rondo: 10.8 PPG, 9.5 APG, 3.8 RPG, 2.7 SPG, 3.0 TO, 65% FG, 0% 3P (Only 2 ATT)
Westbrook: 19.8 PPG, 5.5 APG, 3.5 RPG, 1.3 SPG, 4.3 TO, 42% FG, 40% 3P


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'd say Westbrook is a better perimeter defender at times. Just like Rose, Russel will be uninspired and have some lapses at the defensive end, too, which really is why he isn't considered a good defender. His athleticism allows him to lock guys down when he wants to.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

where the fuck did you get those stats from? They are completely, and I mean completely, wrong. Pretty sure those are preseason numbers for westbrook.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Umm no, the stats aren't wrong. Those are the stats from when Rondo & Westbrook play each other.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

oh, head to head stats lol. Well I'm talking about season averages, not head to head.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

...lol


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Rondo's stat line
10.6 points, 4.4reb, 11.2assist, 56.8% FT, 47.5% FG, 3.4TO, 2.3steals

Westbrook's stat line
21.9 points, 8.2assist, 4.6rebounds, 84.2%Ft,44.2% FG, 3.9TO, 1.9steals

Rondo's got the assist and steals lead slightly, but Westbrook's scoring and FT% are far away muc better.
Rondo's PER: 17.11, Westbrook's PER:23.63
PER - The player efficiency rating (PER) is a rating of a player's per-minute productivity.
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=hollinger_john&id=2850240 


Rondo and Westbrook's respective teams have near similar records in the regular season and their playoff teams both lost to the final contenders. Except Rondo had 3 other all stars with him, while Westbrook only had one. Also, this season was marked with Westbrook taking the ball and running the team. He was the primary option (partly due to him developing a ball-hogging attitude) on his team and Kevin Durant's role was slightly reduced to that of a spot-up shooter or cutting to the basket.

Why would you use head to head stats? Is the NBA season composed of one on one games? Is the playoffs a game of 21??


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



JM said:


> ...lol


where is our new thread title JM.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

So you'd rather use Rondo and Westbrook's stats when they play the fucking Timberwolves & Bobcats than their stats when they play each other and are guarded by each other pretty much the whole game?


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I only do thread titles for the NHL thread.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

notorious were those head to head stats from last year or career? Either way that isn't enough games to go by, which would be at max 6, which is why season averages is better for this argument. Also, Rondo plays in an easier conference in an absolutely terrible division. Westbrook plays in what could be called the best division in the harder conference, so if any of those season stats are inflated it would be Rondo's, not Westbrook's.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'm just saying, if you're trying to compare players wouldn't it be more logical to use the stats from when play each other?

I bet if Westbrook had the better head to head stats, I wouldn't hear this argument.

Westbrook plays in the Southwest Division?


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

No, because 95% of NBA games played aren't against each other. You are going to use a stat that has little to no use in a realistic setting. Also like UDK said, didn't the Boston Celtics and Thunder play only 2 times last year? So either you included prior years to that statistic, which basically renders it meaningless since we are talking about this year or you are seriously considering using a TWO GAME SAMPLE SIZE to back up your argument.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I don't really think that's the best comparison, no. With such a small window one bad game would completely throw off those stats. How you do against every team in the league collectively is what matters. Like I was actually floored that you used that as your argument. I'm not even saying who's better here, your argument just made me legit lol at how useless it was considering how little they play against each other.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

That was their career head to head.

Look, I've already had a big argument about this once in this thread already. I'm not gonna be doing this shit all season. I think Rondo's better, you guys think Westbrook's better. I'm not gonna change my opinion, you guys aren't gonna change yours. So leave it at that. I'm not doing this shit the whole year.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

lol for some reason I thought he did play in the Southwest. Still, last year the Northwest was a pretty solid division and a lot better than the Atlantic.

No, you would hear this argument because they havent played enough games against each other for that arugment to be solid.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Ok well the Atlantic will be better than the Northwest this year, so we'll see.

Celtics, Knicks, 76ers, hell even the Nets > Thunder, Blazers, Jazz, LOLNuggets. Won't even mention Toronto or Minnesota.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Notorious half the people here didn't even state who was better, just that your argument doesn't have much ground to walk on.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Actually, its not my opinion since I too, like most people here, am guilty of bias towards a certain team. Its ESPN's opinion composed of a bunch of experts whose credibility far exceeds any of us.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

So if ESPN says it, it's fact in your eyes. Ok.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> So if ESPN says it, it's fact in your eyes. Ok.


Its much more accurate than if a forum poster says it 

ESPN + all the stats back it up, I think that should say something


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

notorious I think he is saying that their list is more accurate since it doesn't have a huge bias towards their argument. 

You're a Celtics fan and love Rondo, I hate him, while they probably have their teams, but overall there is a bunch of them and it likely isnt filled with bias towards either of them.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I didn't say my opinion was more credible than ESPN's.

I've just never seen someone think so highly of ESPN's opinion on things.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I understand your concern, but since the list is a composite average of the highly educated and knowledgable OPINIONs of 91 NBA experts who have legitimate experience in various avenues such as coaching in the NBA, NCAA, working in the industry, I would certainly value their opinion much higher. Plus like UDK said, the fact that every single team has a couple of relatively unbiased experts representing them, I think that the list would certainly be much safer (although not completely) from any sort of biases.

edit: I hope I didn't offend anyone here (notorious), but seriously, the difference in credibility and unbiased diagnostics between this composite Espn list and any single fan's is enormous. If you think Rondo's still better, I respect your opinion though.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Sources say deal in closing stages that would send Josh McRoberts to Grizzlies and O.J. Mayo to Pacers.

larry you are god


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

He's definitely Exec. of the Year so far.

He's put together a hell of a roster.

The team they've got can compete for at least the 4th-6th seeds in the East. I don't know what the fuck Memphis is doing though. I don't know what they see in McRoberts, they already have Darrell Arthur.


----------



## Myst

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Hypnotiq said:


> Sources say deal in closing stages that would send Josh McRoberts to Grizzlies and O.J. Mayo to Pacers.
> 
> larry you are god


Great deal for the Pacers if it goes through THIS time. They can become the Memphis Grizzlies of the Eastern Conference.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao at West signing with the Pacers over Celtics


----------



## CJ Punk

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Really disappointed that we traded Odom away for the garbage in return and you can say it's to free up space for Howard or whatever but what if we don't get him, then what? If we trade both Bynum and Gasol I will fucking riot on that front office.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> :lmao at West signing with the Pacers over Celtics


The only reason with the Pacers was because we couldn't do the S&T with N.O. anymore cause of the league shutting down the CP3 trade. That was the only way we could get him. If the league approves the CP3 trade, David West would be on a flight to Boston right now.

From what I'm hearing, the Lakers may get J.J. Barea back in the Lamar Odom trade. I don't think it really impacts Dallas though, seeing as they have his replacement in Roddy B who I think is way better than Barea.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Golden State used their amnesty on Charlie Bell. Yeah, Charlie Bell, a guy who's in the final year of a $4 million contract. Not Biedrins, who makes $9 Million over the next 3 years.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

fpalm

Only reason I could see them amnestying Charlie Bell is because of his court incident, I don't know why they wouldn't use it on Biedrins.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

It's nice to see Kings locked up Marcus Thorton even though it might have been premature I still believe he's going to play into that contract and maybe even surpass it. It will be interesting to see how him and Jimmer fit together considering they have similar styles.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The C's have re-signed Sasha Pavlovic. Yippie ki-yay.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> I'd take Dirk, Amar'e, & Bosh over Pau.
> 
> I rank him as the 4th best PF in the league.
> 
> @UDK:
> 1. LeBron
> 2. Wade
> 3. Dwight
> 4. Durant
> 5. Dirk
> 6. CP3
> 7. Deron
> 8. Rose
> 9. Kobe
> 10. Melo
> 11. Amar'e
> 12. Bosh
> 13. Rondo
> 14. Manu
> 15. Rudy


Wow...Bosh may be a bit too high for my liking, and I personally think Deron is the best PG in the game...besides that, I don't have no issues with your list...Oh, maybe Pierce being on it


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

There is absolutely no way that Lebron is currently better than Wade. Absolutely none. I dont care what stats you bring up or any of that shit but he just isnt. The playoffs/finals prove that. Stats are only half the story.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

LeBron performed better than Wade all year except for the final 6 games.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

LeBron was the reason Miami made it to the finals....Wade played like Larry Hughes vs the Bulls & Celtics


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

then neither of them are the because Lebron cant be the best. Literally. No "best" player gets 8 points in a playoff game. EVER. no best player shys away from the finals and lets his teammates carry him.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Then there is no best player in the league then


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

thats fine with me. Regular season should never make you the best player in anyone's mind. He can average a triple double this season, but if he goes into the playoffs and his numbers drop and he chokes another series away then it will have all meant absolutely nothing. No excuses anymore, he has Wade and Bosh on his team, he has no one left to blame.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> Then there is no best player in the league then


This.

Who's the best player in the league in your eyes UDK?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

well we could go by one thing that is always great to determine which great players are better than one another. 

Lebron championships-0 Wade Championships-1

damn. Is the only reason that you think that Lebron is better because his stats are slighty better? When I look at LBJ I just see wasted potential, he should have a post game by now, he should have his jump shot by now, he should be able to play multiple positions with his size and strength, but yet he cant do any of these things.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao at Kobe in this picture.










@UDK: If rings are the way to determine who's the better player: Jim Loscutoff > Michael Jordan. Rings are a team accomplishment.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

If that's the case then Manu is in the top 5 in the league...and so is Duncan


Anyways, I laughed when I read this on ESPN.com



> Howard said he made suggestions on trades/signings for years that were ignored. Said he currently has no relationship w/ GM Otis Smith.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

That's not surprising.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



> If he can't land with the Los Angeles Lakers or New York Knicks, Chris Paul's preference is to be traded by the league-owned New Orleans Hornets to the Los Angeles Clippers to play alongside Blake Griffin, according to sources close to the situation.
> 
> The Clippers know that Paul is unlikely to sign an extension with any team that trades for him because the rules in place in the NBA's new labor agreement make it more advantageous for top stars to play the season out and then sign a longer deal in free agency, even if they're staying with the same team. But sources told ESPN.com that the Clippers merely want Paul to pick up the 2012-13 option in his contract at the time of the trade -- thus delaying his free agency by one year -- if they're going to give up one of their two most prized trade assets for Paul: Eric Gordon or Minnesota's unprotected No. 1 pick in 2012.
> 
> One source close to the situation said Sunday that New Orleans has asked the Clippers for Gordon, Chris Kaman, Eric Bledsoe, Al-Farouq Aminu and at least two future first-round picks in exchange for Paul.
> 
> Sources say that the Clippers, meanwhile, are quietly confident that having Paul for the next two seasons will ultimately lead to a long-term arrangement, especially if L.A. manages to sign Griffin to an extension next summer. ESPN.com reported earlier this week that Gordon and the Warriors' Stephen Curry are the players most coveted by New Orleans in a potential Paul deal, but the Warriors have been pessimistic about getting the assurances about the future they need from Paul to surrender Curry.
> 
> The Clippers, at least, remain a very plausible trade partner for Paul, given all the young assets possessed by the Lakers' Staples Center co-tenants. Sources say that Aminu, Bledsoe and the expiring contract of Kaman are among the pieces that have been made available to New Orleans this week.
> 
> Paul has known from the start that a trade to the Knicks was virtually impossible because of New York's limited trade assets beyond star forwards Carmelo Anthony and Amare Stoudemire. The recent arrival of Tyson Chandler in free agency has enabled New York to offer a package centered around Stoudemire for Paul, but sources say that the league-owned Hornets have no interest in taking such a risk, given the fact that Stoudemire's massive contract signed last summer with the Knicks could not be fully insured because of his longstanding knee troubles.



well...


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Wade disappeared in the finals against Chicago or Boston. I should remember vividly since I'm a Bulls' fan but can't, for some reason. Regardless, I believe Wade averaged like 11-13 PPG that series and LeBron along with Bosh went bizerk. I want to say that was against the Bulls.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yep that was against Chicago because Bosh was a non-factor against Boston, and Wade was too to an extent.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Father Flex said:


> Wade disappeared in the finals against Chicago or Boston. I should remember vividly since I'm a Bulls' fan but can't, for some reason. Regardless, I believe Wade averaged like 11-13 PPG that series and LeBron along with Bosh went bizerk. I want to say that was against the Bulls.


That's why I say as much of a non existent brick that LeBron was in the finals, it was his play that got them that far..He carried Wade this far against imo tougher defensive opponents in Boston & Chicago & Wade couldn't shoulder the load against Dallas..I just expected that if LeBron falters, Wade would still pull Miami through the same way LeBron pulled them through previously...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

^ That's what I was thinking too.

Before the playoffs started I was like "If Wade has a bad series, I'm sure LeBron can carry the load or vice versa." Crazy how LeBron could carry Wade but he couldn't carry LeBron.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

If the Heat won the finals despite LeBron contributing, I'd say Wade is the best player in the league...I personally still have some reservations about the heat's title with Shaq & Wade..Shaq wasnt the Shaq he was the 1st year he was with the Heat, but Wade wouldn't have had the series he did vs. Mavs without the threat of Shaq...Shaq still put up monster numbers that yr in the playoffs..I believe he had a 30-20 game against the Pistons in the ECF that year too


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

both of you should learn to read. I said rings are a good way of determining which *greater* player is better. Not bums or role players, but good try anyways. Rings tell a huge story, LBJ doesnt have any, therefore Wade>LBJ.

LBJ had Terry on him. :lmao I really d0nt see how you can defend him when he has a bad defender on him and still cant do shit at times.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

So is James Worthy > Karl Malone. I mean, he has more rings than him.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Manu & Duncan aren't bums or role players..


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

They also arent in their primes. Obviously I'm talking about superstars and you guys are trying to go into specfics and diminish the argument by pointing out role players that were once great.

Oh and he wasnt non existent against Boston, he averaged around 27 PPG with 50 FG%, he did great against them and so did LBJ. Those two destroyed Boston together. He did terrible in the Chicago series, but still tried and wanted to try and score. LBJ shyed away from the ball in the Dallas series which show show pathetic he is in the biggest series of the playoffs. It honestly doesnt matter if he got them there if he's just going to disappear once he gets there.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

one ring doesnt determine greatness, multiple rings do


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

How can you say Lebron is brick in the fourth quarter? What the hell happened then vs Chicago and Celtics? Those games count equally too. I'm a lakers fan, but I'm glad the ESPN experts aren't a bunch of Lebron-hating youtube commenters. Really puts credibility on the list IMO.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I never saw Jordan carry his team to the finals and then say "your turn". I never saw Shaq or Kobe take turns in their playoff performances, sure one of them would have an off game(usually Kobe), but they were both expected to do good in all games and that's how they won championships.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

People are constantly bashing LeBron for being anti-clutch, I do too. But why does Wade get a pass when he did just the same this season? And the times where he was "clutch" LeBron was right there along with him.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> People are constantly bashing LeBron for being anti-clutch, I do too. But why does Wade get a pass when he did just the same this season? And the times where he was "clutch" LeBron was right there along with him.


nobody will forget his performance against the mavericks in the finals a few years ago. thats why


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Because people call him the best, if he is suppose to be the best then he has to pull those performances out. The best player can't be utterly worthless on that final shot, which LBJ was this past season.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Wade was worthless too. Why does a Wade get a pass?

LOL No one picked up Arenas off amnesty waivers. He's officially a free agent. If no one picks up Chauncey by I believe 4:00 PM Eastern tomorrow, he'll become a free agent too. If he does make it, I'm still predicting him either going to Miami or becoming a Laker.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Kobe sucks, if you're trying to insinuate that he's one of the best players in the NBA because he's 'clutch'


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

In terms of the finals ~ you are expecting a team without a decent PG or Center (Chris Bosh? Are you kidding me? Hence Gasol>Bosh) to immediately win the title in 1 season without even a preseason for them to jell together. Lebron and Wade in their first year together were two wins away from a championship. So then should be just trade away Derrick Rose? If Lebron was garbage for going all the way to the finals without a decent center and PG, then Rose must be dog-sh*t, same goes for Rondo ~ he's a steaming pile of horse manure because those two had a complete team around them (with 3 other allstars for Rondo) and yet they failed to even reach Lebron's garbage level.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

kobe sucks? then who do you define as a great player wwf.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The top 3 on Notorious' list.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Crazy part about LeBron's brick he laid in the finals is he avg. 18-7-7....


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Wade was worthless too. Why does a Wade get a pass?
> 
> LOL No one picked up Arenas off amnesty waivers. He's officially a free agent. If no one picks up Chauncey by I believe 4:00 PM Eastern tomorrow, he'll become a free agent too. If he does make it, I'm still predicting him either going to Miami or becoming a Laker.


Somewhat surprised by that, considering they barely had to bid anything to get him. The vet minimum, I believe. He might end up back in Orlando, given he and Otis' relationship.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

IIRC Wade averaged about 27/7/5, something close to that.

@WWF: He says he wants to go play wherever Dwight ends up. According to a "source", Miami is his 2nd option, but I would expect they'd go after Chauncey before him.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Apparently Dwight didn't want him to be cut. What a fucking moron.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

You can't blame him. That's his old planking buddy, they go way back.

Some of these superstars do have crazy suggestions sometimes. I remember reading somewhere that LeBron asked I wanna say Cleveland but I'm not sure it may be Miami, to sign his old high school teammate.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Its official: Odom traded to the mavs for cap space. I await the pending court legislation


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Well Odom requested a trade. At least he got traded to a contender.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Full Dwight Howard story on why he wants out is up http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/7343330/dwight-howard-orlando-magic-cites-poor-relationship-gm-reason-trade-demand


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I really don't find it that hard to believe that him & Otis have little to no relationship at all.


----------



## Schmidty94

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I liked Charlie when he was in Milwaukee but he really did have a bad contract that should've been amnesty'd. By the way this has to be the theme song for the 2011-12 NBA season.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Oh I don't think its the Odom-Mavs trade that is going to be the center of evidence used by the prosecution. It will mostly involve another certain trade that was vetoed.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

There's no use in taking it to court, it'll just be a waste of time.

And :lmao :lmao Kidd should've performed that at the Mavs championship parade or he should at least come out with the 2011 remix.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

If the Lakers don't land Howard, I'm sure theres gonna be plenty of time. David Stern gets fired, I'd say job well done


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

What's the point of suing? There was nothing illegal done. The NBA owns the Hornets they have the right to veto a trade if they want to.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao @ WWF for drawing a random conclusion. Kobe is past his prime, if he was in his prime I would take him over both Wade and LBJ because they both suck, there is a reason after all they joined each other.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

They could use abuse of power as a defense. Or misuse of the veto powers. You're telling me that if Stern forced Garnett, Pierce and Allen to immediately retire due to "basketball reasons", you don't have an argument? By the way he does have that power, I have a book about basketball. I'm a sports nut I know


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Him forcing guys to retire is something you sue for. Him vetoing a trade involving a team that he owns? No.

In other Chris Paul news,

stevekylerNBA Steve Kyler
Clips not asking Paul for long term deal, simply agreeing to one year beyond this and they'd include Eric Gordon & the unprotected Min pick. @RicBucher reporting Paul would agree to those terms... so we'll see if the NBA likes a Clipper deal better than a Laker deal...


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

CP3 will take it...Gets out of NO & worst case scenario, only stuck in LA for 2 years..Can still head to NY


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

And even better, he's got Blake to throw lobs to every night while he's in L.A. so that's gotta be enjoyable.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao @ people saying kobe, lebron, and d-wade suck


some people need to shut up


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



GD said:


> :lmao @ people saying kobe, lebron, and d-wade suck
> 
> 
> some people need to shut up


Durant sucks too...





notorious_187 said:


> And even better, he's got Blake to throw lobs to every night while he's in L.A. so that's gotta be enjoyable.


CP3's knee has about 3 good years left in it imo


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Hmm, I guess CP3 to Clippers is now getting to be a real possibility.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

yo jordan sucks too man


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Kobe's an over-the-hill ballhog and a chucker who plays average defense.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



WWF said:


> Kobe's an over-the-hill ballhog and a chucker who plays average defense.


No No No, you don't get it...We're supposed to make sarcastic statements, not true ones :lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Mamba not too happy.



> I don't like it," Bryant said Sunday, the third day of training camp. "I've known Lamar for a long time, and for the team itself, he's meant a lot in terms of his versatility, his personality. He's a big presence for us in the locker room, just from a team chemistry standpoint. He's great at bringing guys together and things of that nature.
> 
> "I trust management knows what they're doing. I let them do their jobs, I never get in the way but it's tough. You're talking about sixth man of the year last year. He played lights out."
> 
> Bryant didn't like that Odom was sent to the Mavericks, who eliminated the Lakers last season with a sweep in the Western Conference semifinals.
> 
> "Especially to them," Bryant said. "We were supposed to come back and get them back, know what I mean?"


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> No No No, you don't get it...We're supposed to make sarcastic statements, not true ones :lmao



Hey, did you guys know that Kobe has more rings than Miami's big three and Boston's big three combined?

Oh and Kobe is soon going to be better than all of Magic players combined...x2.

That's how shitty they are.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

There is no Boston Big 3. It's a Big 4 bro.

For the record, I didn't bash Kobe.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Okay.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I have a feeling Orlando has a chance of going winless this year that's how bad they are, I guess they'll have to hope for a 40 point performance.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

They can't go winless, they play the Raptors this season.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Hey, did you guys know that Kobe has more rings than Miami's big three and Boston's big three combined?
> 
> Oh and Kobe is soon going to be better than all of Magic players combined...x2.
> 
> That's how shitty they are.


Ok....


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Hey, did you guys know that Kobe has more rape victims than the entire NBA combined?


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I was expecting better from people on this forum. First, bashing Pau, then Lebron, now Kobe?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Well what did you expect??


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Well, I did come to these forums to get away from the moronic youtube commenters (who are probably 30 years old)


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



LarryCoon said:


> I was expecting better from people on this forum. First, bashing Pau, then Lebron, now Kobe?


We need a daily updated hit list..You should do the honors


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Why did everyone ignore me when I was slandering Wade & Duncan last postseason


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

pfft, you should know better larry. when we get bored we just bash superstars. ill get at durant tomorrow for not using his size has more of an advantage against opponents and him not being able to post up and score against smaller defenders which is really lulz worthy.


----------



## Doddsy_V1

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



WWF said:


> Hey, did you guys know that Kobe has more rape victims than the entire NBA combined?


Hey, did you guys know Kobe has more rings then the entire Orlando Magic Organisation?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Australian Lakers bandwagoner. NICE!


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Well come on now, Magic is such a shit organization that they wasted two of the best centers in the league in 2 decades, how could any player win a ring with them.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

At least they get _something_ in return for players they trade. :lmao


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Speaking of which, Laker fans, any ideas of how Mitch could do something creative with that Odom trade?

Maybe D-will signing next year? (his starting salary could be 9mil)


----------



## Doddsy_V1

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



WWF said:


> At least they get _something_ in return for players they trade. :lmao


What did you get for Shaq??? Oh that's right, NOTHING!

And just because I don't live in LA I'm a bandwagoner? I should be going for the Australian team shouldn't I? Oh wait......


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Honestly don't give a shit about what happened with Shaq. I was an infant when all of that shit happened. 

Yes, you are a bandwagoner. Don't even deny it. I remember you randomly began posting in the NBA thread a year or so ago sporting a Kobe banner.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

doddsy are you brothers with doddsy?

lol its ok if you missed it WWF, its happening all over again.


----------



## Doddsy_V1

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

You actually remember when someone started posting in a thread? Someone needs to get a life

And I hardly ever visit the forums anymore, I post once in a blue moon so pretty much all my posts are 'random'

Yeah, he's my little brother, he goes for Orlando


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

So, because I have a vague recollection of you beginning to post, I'm a stalker? Alright. Are you a Yankees and Steelers fan, as well? 



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> doddsy are you brothers with doddsy?
> 
> lol its ok if you missed it WWF, its happening all over again.


Is it? I was unaware.


----------



## Doddsy_V1

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I don't watch baseball or football


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

> Dwight complains about not having enough say in personnel decisions
> Dwight opposes amnestying Arenas

Umm...


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

he's just trolling you btw, anything to get over the fact that his all his teams suck and Cam is going to leave once he can because the Panthers aren't good enough for him.

they shouldnt have tbh, they should have tried to dump him on LA or the Nets as well in a trade.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Um, why? With his $20 million contract along with Dwight's $18 million and Hedo's $11 million, a trade would be damn near impossible to complete.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



WWF said:


> > Dwight complains about not having enough say in personnel decisions
> > Dwight opposes amnestying Arenas
> 
> Umm...


Exactly why I laugh at people believing everything their star player says. Dwight 12-months ago: I have no problem here and I would love to retire as a Magic

Rose and Durant, we comin for u.......


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Durant isnt leaving, if he does then he is a pile of shit for not winning with his current team that is stacked with talent. He has no excuse.

Rose needs his Pippen(LOLBULLSJORDANREFERENCE) if he wants to win a championship in his soon to be stacked conference with the Knicks/Heat/possibly Nets.


----------



## jeremya3690

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I forgot about the Thunder. They could have a great run through the playoffs if Durant stays hot and Westbrook can get on his game.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I think Durant's overrated, and this isn't me trolling or anything. I honestly believe Westbrook is a better player than he.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Durant's still the better overall player, but Westbrook took the leader role and did majority of the offense this year.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

This thread moves awful fast...I was responding to the Westbrook discussion a page or so ago.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> well looks like the celtic pick is now useless notorious lol.
> 
> Hornets need to finish last place. No joke. Trade away Kaman and Okafor, get some more picks, and draft Drummond AND DAVIS. Fuck anything else, that would be the front court of the future.
> 
> Anyone else think that Clippers might make a move for Dwight now?


Eric Gordon for Dwight Howard? Not the best trade, but if it comes with an extension, I'd take it if I were the clips.

By the way, did CP3 sign an extension with the Clippers? just checking


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



LarryCoon said:


> Chris Paul wasn't willing to sign an extension with the Clippers before the Laker deal exploded. No Chris Paul extension = no Minny's unprotected first round pick


Well then the league was absolutely right to void the previous deal.. They needed young talent and cap relief, and now they're getting it.


----------



## Myst

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



LarryCoon said:


> Eric Gordon for Dwight Howard? Not the best trade, but if it comes with an extension, I'd take it if I were the clips.
> 
> By the way, did CP3 sign an extension with the Clippers? just checking


He's going to sign on to the option for 12/13 season. Clippers weren't offering the 1st Round pick otherwise.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



WWF said:


> Frontcourt defense isn't everything, UDFK.


Look at the last say decade of champions


Dallas-Chandler
Lakers-Bynum/Pau/Shaq
Celtics-KG and Perkins
Pistons-Ben/Rasheed
Heat-Shaq
Spurs-Duncan(Robinson)

Hell, I didnt watch during the Jordan era and dont really know much of their frontcourt role players, but I'm sure they played defense pretty well.

Before that? Showtime, Larry's Legends, Rockets, Bad boys, every single one of them had front court defense. Go back 50 years ago and Russell brought that front court defense.



It would actually be something like Gordon and Jordan and some Clipper draft picks for Dwight. Its showtime...FOR THE CLIPPErs.

FRONT COURT DEFENSE LEADS TO CHAMPIONSHIPS. They just need Bledsoe to develop fast and greatly and having PG with two amazing front court players would be deadly.


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Frontcourt defense isn't everything, but Davis and Drummond are the two best players in the draft, so you take them


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



DanTheMan07 said:


> Well then the league was absolutely right to void the previous deal.. They needed young talent and cap relief, and now they're getting it.


Umm, Stern didn't void the deal because he knew about this deal. The deal was voided because Dan Gilbert whined about star players going to bigger markets.


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



LarryCoon said:


> Umm, Stern didn't void the deal because he knew about this deal. The deal was voided because Dan Gilbert whined about star players going to bigger markets.


Gilbert's email was sent after the deal was already vetoed... But without looking into it Adrian Wojnarowski reported the email just to have it first. But that's how journalists are now.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

wouldnt be suprised if the trade is vetoed coz gordon isnt in it


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



DanTheMan07 said:


> Gilbert's email was sent after the deal was already vetoed... But without looking into it Adrian Wojnarowski reported the email just to have it first. But that's how journalists are now.


Lol you actually think that email was the first thing he did? He probably cried and bitched to Stern day and night the minute he saw rumors of the deal. Email was just the icing on the cake. Anyways, I'm happy with this NO-Clippers deal, works well for both teams.


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



LarryCoon said:


> Lol you actually think that email was the first thing he did? He probably cried and bitched to Stern day and night the minute he saw rumors of the deal. Email was just the icing on the cake. Anyways, I'm happy with this NO-Clippers deal, works well for both teams.


That's what the media wants you to believe, and I guess you'll believe anything you read. Bitter Laker fans are bitter


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Look at the last say decade of champions
> 
> 
> Dallas-Dirk
> Lakers-Bynum/Pau/Shaq
> Celtics-KG and Perkins
> Pistons-Ben/Rasheed
> Heat-Shaq
> Spurs-Duncan(Robinson)
> 
> Hell, I didnt watch during the Jordan era and dont really know much of their frontcourt role players, but I'm sure they played defense pretty well.
> 
> Before that? Showtime, Larry's Legends, Rockets, Bad boys, every single one of them had front court defense. Go back 50 years ago and Russell brought that front court defense.
> 
> 
> 
> It would actually be something like Gordon and Jordan and some Clipper draft picks for Dwight. Its showtime...FOR THE CLIPPErs.
> 
> FRONT COURT DEFENSE LEADS TO CHAMPIONSHIPS. They just need Bledsoe to develop fast and greatly and having PG with two amazing front court players would be deadly.


Front court defense or front court players in general isn't as key as it was years ago. The game today is evolving and developing into a guards game. Dirk is a very averge defender at best and plays like a guard. I'm not saying you don't need great team defense because you do and the Mavs certainly did when it counted the most. Just based off what I've been seing the last couple of years with Rose, Westbrook, Williams, Paul, Rondo having skilled guards with excellent athleticism and footspeed is more crucial than frontcourt defenders, especially the way the game is called now a days as well.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



DanTheMan07 said:


> That's what the media wants you to believe, and I guess you'll believe anything you read. Bitter Laker fans are bitter


Well actually, the media didn't report this. This is just me (based on Gilbert's previous whining, and moaning and bitching) inferring what Dan Gilbert probably did. I might be wrong, but I'll bet money that I was right.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

dwight to jersey lets do it


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



LarryCoon said:


> Well actually, the media didn't report this. This is just me (based on Gilbert's previous whining, and moaning and bitching) inferring what Dan Gilbert probably did. I might be wrong, but I'll bet money that I was right.


By previous whining to you mean reacting strongly to LeBron leaving his team on National TV? Every small market owner was against that deal and the idea of superstars joining together, not just Gilbert.. Mark Cuban went on radio and blasted the deal, why aren't you complaining about him? Because the media doesn't portray him in an evil fashion such as Gilbert.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



DanTheMan07 said:


> By previous whining to you mean reacting strongly to LeBron leaving his team on National TV? Every small market owner was against that deal and the idea of superstars joining together, not just Gilbert.. Mark Cuban went on radio and blasted the deal, why aren't you complaining about him? Because the media doesn't portray him in an evil fashion such as Gilbert.


I didn't say it was only Gilbert, but I have a vague idea on who else was whining and bitching so I'd rather not go there as of right now. As for "reacting strongly", you mean writing a ridiculous comic sans letter that was probably written by some hormonal 13 year old who was distraught over a breakup except he/she actually posted his/her email to the internet along with their genitals?

^my what a mouthful (no pun intended)


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



LarryCoon said:


> I didn't say it was only Gilbert, but I have a vague idea on who else was whining and bitching so I'd rather not go there as of right now. As for "reacting strongly", you mean writing a ridiculous comic sans letter that was probably written by some hormonal 13 year old who was distraught over a breakup except he/she actually posted his/her email to the internet along with their genitals?
> 
> ^my what a mouthful (no pun intended)


I'm still looking for a reason why you aren't blasting Mark Cuban, or portraying him as the devil in your sig, since he's the only owner to go on the record public, that the deal was terrible.

The letter was written to rally Cavs fans around him, which worked, everyone in that city loves him.


----------



## Rawlin

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

loldavidstern

lollakers


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> Front court defense or front court players in general isn't as key as it was years ago. The game today is evolving and developing into a guards game. Dirk is a very averge defender at best and plays like a guard. I'm not saying you don't need great team defense because you do and the Mavs certainly did when it counted the most. Just based off what I've been seing the last couple of years with Rose, Westbrook, Williams, Paul, Rondo having skilled guards with excellent athleticism and footspeed is more crucial than frontcourt defenders, especially the way the game is called now a days as well.


I meant Chandler instead of Dirk

Who is the last elite guard that won the championship? Rondo wasnt even close to an allstar on Boston's title run, so he doesnt count. I'll give you some time to think about this one until you realize it was Magic Johnson in the 80s. Billups is great, but he was no elite or superstar during that 05 run.


----------



## Rawlin

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

i'd say Billups was their best player though, that's just me.


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Thabeet biggest bust in a while. He got the amnesty waive on his rookie contract lol.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



DanTheMan07 said:


> I'm still looking for a reason why you aren't blasting Mark Cuban, or portraying him as the devil in your sig, since he's the only owner to go on the record public, that the deal was terrible.
> 
> The letter was written to rally Cavs fans around him, which worked, everyone in that city loves him.


Actually I didn't make my previous sig. I got it from a blog that I frequent and Dan Gilbert happened to be on it. 
So you want me to blast Cuban? : Cuban is a whiny bitch who probably did some nasty things with Stern to get this traded vetoed for basketball reasons (like talk to him on the telephone and plot this). 

The letter was written to rally the cavs, but then Lebron, Wade and Bosh dancing on the stage was meant to rally the heat fans. They didn't broadcast their "concert", some media outlets got hold of it. Now they are getting tons of hate, with people reasoning that it was because they were dancing on the stage (I'm looking at you Barkley)


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

On offense he was, but that team was all around, it was no one player winning that championship. And of course, the anchor, the men with literally no offensive skills, BEN WALLACE was amazing too.

I guess a case could be made for Tony Parker, but still, front court will likely always be key to championships, especially with the current league that doesn't have many of those amazing centers anymore.


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I meant Chandler instead of Dirk
> 
> *Who is the last elite guard that won the championship?* Rondo wasnt even close to an allstar on Boston's title run, so he doesnt count. I'll give you some time to think about this one until you realize it was Magic Johnson in the 80s. Billups is great, but he was no elite or superstar during that 05 run.


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



LarryCoon said:


> Actually I didn't make my previous sig. I got it from a blog that I frequent and Dan Gilbert happened to be on it.
> So you want me to blast Cuban? : Cuban is a whiny bitch who probably did some nasty things with Stern to get this traded vetoed for basketball reasons (like talk to him on the telephone and plot this).
> 
> The letter was written to rally the cavs, but then Lebron, Wade and Bosh dancing on the stage was meant to rally the heat fans. They didn't broadcast their "concert", some media outlets got hold of it. Now they are getting tons of hate, with people reasoning that it was because they were dancing on the stage (I'm looking at you Barkley)


Thanks, that's what I was looking for.

I didn't have a problem with their rally, it was a pretty significant moment in the Heat's history. But it was being broadcasted live on ESPN News


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I meant point guard lol, not guards in general, sorry.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Tony Parker


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yeah, I mentioned him. He had a good run in the playoffs, but I don't think he's ever been considered elite by any standards. Also, he had the front court defense of TIM DUNCAN.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

In other news: Chris Paul makes history today, the first person to request a trade to the LA Clippers


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

So WWF how would you feel about the Clippers' deal? Jordan, Gordon, and picks for Dwight?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Whats up with Vince to Mavs


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I meant Chandler instead of Dirk
> 
> Who is the last elite guard that won the championship? Rondo wasnt even close to an allstar on Boston's title run, so he doesnt count. I'll give you some time to think about this one until you realize it was Magic Johnson in the 80s. Billups is great, but he was no elite or superstar during that 05 run.


The league has had a history of dominating big men usually getting all the rings but that wasn't my point. I think the league is changing and you'll find out once Miami starts piling up the rings. It's a guards game now and both teams in the finals last season proved that considering most of there production came from the wing. As far as big men are concerned I have always felt that inside presence offensively was more valuable than inside presence defensively and Mavs proved they didn't need it and Lakers were not exactly the best defensive team on there second title run either. Lakers first title I believe Bynum was injured throughout most of the playoffs and didn't even play in the finals against the best defensive big in the league and Lakers still beat them quite easilly and Pau Gasol isn't better than an averge defensive big. And I do think Billups was one of the elite PGs in the league by 05 due to all of the intangibles he brought to the game but that's another story.


----------



## Doddsy_V1

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Can't wait to get my WORLD PEACE jersey


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Isaiah Thomas was the last PG to lead team in scoring & win a title...Which is exactly why Bulls will likely never win one is Rose's prime...


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> So WWF how would you feel about the Clippers' deal? Jordan, Gordon, and picks for Dwight?


Eh, it's alright.



Doddsy_V1 said:


> Can't wait to get my WORLD PIECE jersey


lolwut


----------



## Doddsy_V1

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



WWF said:


> lolwut


Surely you know Ron Artest has changed his name to Metta World Peace, love to get his jersey, would be funny to have plus I love Ron......or Metta


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Peace man...Peace

Anyways, from what Im gathering, initially the whole reason Knicks signed Chandler was because they were under the impression they would ship Amare to the Hornets for CP3 but weren't denied by Hornets/Stern until after Knicks agreed to deal with Chandler which then gave LA the green light to work on that 3 team trade...So in a way, Knicks getting burned initially has caused this domino effect


----------



## Champ

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*


----------



## theDJK

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Billiups waived, Bibby signed, Crawford in talks, and still pursuing Barea.

Seems like a pretty good set up for NYK. Can't wait for the season to start...


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Due to Minnesota's desperate need of a PG, they have signed JJ Barea..

Oh and Stern has asked the Clippers to add an additional draft pick to the deal since they won't give up Gordon :lmao


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Clippers should trade the entire team minus Griffin, RFA Jordan, and Gordan for Paul.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

So do the Clippers still have to give Gordon?


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Clippers are trying to give Bledsoe and extra picks to keep Gordon.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

fpalm So they are supposedly giving up the Minny 1st round pick AND Eric Gordon? Geez. Wake up Sterling, Hornets have ZERO leverage. Even without Gordon, that was the best deal they were gonna get


----------



## theDJK

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> Due to Minnesota's desperate need of a PG, they have signed JJ Barea..
> 
> Oh and Stern has asked the Clippers to add an additional draft pick to the deal since they won't give up Gordon :lmao


*WHAT!!!!* NO JJ NO!!!!!


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

No, they are offering one or the other.


----------



## Xist2inspire

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Wait, _Minnesota_ signed Barea? The same Minnesota who's had legions of guards ever since KG left? The same Minnesota with Luke Ridnour and Ricky Rubio on their roster? :lmao

EDIT: Oh yeah, CP3 needs to tell Stern to buzz off.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

if i was new orleans after the trade id walk away silently and laugh 
that is way to much for cp3


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> No, they are offering one or the other.


Oh, you were saying extra picks so I assumed that the Minny pick was included regardless. That plus its Donald Sterling

You know what, if I were the clips, I might start thinking about yanking Aminu away from the deal, trade him to another team for a pick. This is by far the best offer the Hornets are gonna get.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Clips said take the Minnesota pick or Gordon, can't have both(Eventhough Stern/Hornets asked for both) & they prefer not to offer Gordon after seeing how the Odom situation played out..So Stern is trying to get Clips to add an additional draft pick in the deal


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Ha! I hope the Clippers don't do it. Hornets are just bluffing right now. This is far better than the Lakers/Rockets deal. Call me greddy  but I might just start taking out Aminu or Bledsoe if the Hornets don't accept it within the next few hours


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



> "It's a great opportunity for me to join a young team & be closer to my family in the North Pole." - JJ Barea


"and get as far away from the playoffs as humanly possible." - J.J. Barea


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

i think they took bledsoe out


----------



## theDJK

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Just heard that the Clippers just sent off a new deal over to the NBA, and awaiting Sterns decision. This pack actually has Gordon.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

so indy has just anmested posey which is baffling tbh he has a 6.9 m contract and it was expiring this year


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Clippers will regret this in 5 years..But hey, a move like this will get ppl talking in the present, & that's what this move is about..The present


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Uh-oh, Clips are about to kill the deal...


----------



## Xist2inspire

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> Uh-oh, Clips are about to kill the deal...


At this point, they probably should. Stern's asking too much for Paul.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Orlando is leaning towards not trading Dwight..Feel they can improve as a team & convince him to stay...


----------



## Champ

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> Due to Minnesota's desperate need of a PG, they have signed JJ Barea..


what about rubio?


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Would Orlando sell tickets w/o Dwight? Maybe the Clippers realized Paul would actually jet after the two years there. IIRC they want Paul to pick up the option for another year. 

If he wants to leave let him leave. Orlando's idea of fixing things is Agent Zero and that gamble shot them in the ass. If Dwight isn't in LA then I'm fine with it.

the wolves have to have some pg fetish. do they think if you collect pg's like pokemon you can breed a great one or something. someone in the organization must have a man crush on the position or a predator. wolves should just go small and play 5 point guards.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Rip Hamilton?!

I wanted Nick Young.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

T'Wolves don't just a PG fetish. They have a PF fetish too. I wouldn't be surprised if they tried to start Love, Beasley, and Derrick Williams with Barea and Rubio.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

LarryCoon Larry **** 
NBA announced the implementation of a new concussion policy. This is a very good thing. Brains take way longer to recover from concussions than people think, and it's too tempting to come back & play before it is safe.

I like this proactive move.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

orlando is stupid if they don't want to trade him. i cannot see the guy staying after this year. just let him walk away through free agency :lmao

oh and stern needs to go


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

CP3 just can't get to LA:lmao


----------



## theDJK

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

CP3 on the Clips would be very interesting to see in my opioion....


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Sarcasm1 said:


> CP3 just can't get to LA:lmao


Welcome to the NOLA. That was too easy.

Young can stay in Washington. Everyone should stay in Washington or want to go there. Except John Wall, Rashard Lewis, or anyone from Kentucky.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao Poor Hornets and Magic fans.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Dwight Howard is lobbying for Otis to sign Chauncey Billups. From what's been reported, it's down to Orlando, Miami, & Charlotte as to who's gonna sign Chauncey. I don't know why MJ is even trying, Chauncey already said he'll retire if he got picked up by a non-contender.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

So that means Chauncey is either retiring or signing with the heat then.


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Hornets only have six players on the roster.


----------



## WWE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I hear Lamar Odom got signed to the Mavericks and Vince Carter is going to sign to the Mav's this week after being waived by the Suns on the 9th

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

LOs a good pickup, Carter sucks now though.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> LarryCoon Larry ****
> NBA announced the implementation of a new concussion policy. This is a very good thing. Brains take way longer to recover from concussions than people think, and it's too tempting to come back & play before it is safe.
> 
> I like this proactive move.


this isnt a good move at all because of how much impact one player has in the playoffs. basketball isnt that physical, but say they make you sit out a week for your concussion during the playoffs because of the rule then your team could lose 3 games because of it. This is the one sport that doesnt need a concussion policy.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Billups is now a Clipper...So will he retire now or what?


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

if he retires hes a moron


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I don't think so. I think it was a "scare tactic" I would expect they would amnesty Mo.

Billups/Bledsoe
Gordon/Foye
Butler/Aminu
Griffin
Jordan/Kaman

Solid team.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

so CP3 is now for sure going to sue because Stern has fucked up two good trades, one was fucking amazing, and is likely going to be a hornet for the season.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

There's no point in suing, the NBA didn't do anything illegal.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Doesnt want to trade CP3 until team is sold...Makes sense now, but made this weekend pointless


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> There's no point in suing, the NBA didn't do anything illegal.


yeah, there is a point in suing and he would have a case. Stern is making it impossible to trade with anyone even after Demps have made great deals and turning them down for no reason.

It also doesnt make sense to think the Hornets will be easier to sell with CP3 there when everyone knows that he is leaving. It would have been better to either have the Clippers deal and very young talent or the Rockets deal and have had at least playoff talent. Right now, they have nothing except CP3 and he will be gone after this season.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'd much rather have a team starting over from scratch like Cleveland did then have a team stuck in mediocrity hell like the Hornets would've been had they accepted the Laker's deal.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I was just saying that they would have had a better chance at getting sold with either of those deals than with CP3 because everyone knows that he is leaving. I think the only reason Stern actually said no was so no one thought he was dedicating where CP3 was going by saying yes to one team and no to another.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I think they have just the same chance of getting sold with a roster built from scratch like Cleveland as with a mediocre 35-40 win team with Kevin Martin as the star.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

CP3 should just play his contract out, then say deuces and keep it moving. Then Stern won't have any say. Season isn't gonna be that long anyway.


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Remember when Sam Cassell played for the Clippers that made it to the playoffs? Billups could play that role. The problem is Del ***** is the coach.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Clippers have a very solid roster, I think they can get it done. I can see them being anywhere from 6th to 8th seed.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

With CP3 they may have been a top 4 team in the West, but they do have more of a bench now which is good. They need to hire PHIL JACKSON.

Blake is the perfect big, literally perfect, for thee triangle offense, and he could make Gordon into the next Jordan/Bryant SG(dont take this too seriously). But since he is retired they should do what the Lakers were too stupid to do and hire Shaw.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

^ Brian Shaw is the lead assistant coach for the Pacers.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

lolPacers. I dont pay attention to many off season moves, even by own teams, I find it too much trouble to keep up with and instead just learn about the moves my teams made during the actualy season.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> I don't think so. I think it was a "scare tactic" I would expect they would amnesty Mo.
> 
> Billups/Bledsoe
> Gordon/Foye
> Butler/Aminu
> Griffin
> Jordan/Kaman
> 
> Solid team.


Did they amnesty Mo Williams?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

No but I was assuming if they did. Speaking of amnesties, the Rockets have amnestied their only center, Hasheem Thabeet. Considering Hasheem was on his rookie deal, that's pretty tragic.

Also, just like I've been calling. The Mavericks have signed Delonte West to a one year deal according to John Schumann.

Kidd/Delonte/Roddy
Terry/Carter/Fernandez
Marion/Lamar/Brewer
Dirk/Lamar/Wright
Haywood/Mahimi

Shit. Dallas is looking legit.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

smh lakers, if you were going to trade Lamar, at least trade him to a team that wont completely fuck you over.

whatever, they've really just added more chokers to their team.

Carter=choker, Fernedaz=choker(whenever he got a chance he fucked it up), Lamar(a little whiny and cry bitch so...)=choker, West=choker(he played on the Cavs with Lebron, so he must be a choker)


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Chris Broussard said:


> Trade talks involving Chris Paul between the Clippers and Hornets are back on, according to sources.
> 
> The Clippers are offering Chris Kaman, Al-Farouq Aminu and the Hornets' choice between Eric Gordon and the 2012 first round pick from the Wolves.
> 
> After the Clippers walked away from talks, sources said the NBA was trying to salvage the discussions.


Well then what's the point of signing Chauncey?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

so the Lakers or Heat dont get him. Teams in all sports have always been about not allowing other teams get better, which is why Cuban complained like the bitch he is when the Lakers were going to get CP3 because he didnt want them to get better.

he was probably also insurance in case they didnt get CP3.


----------



## jeremya3690

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Is Delonte West the new journeyman of the nba, he just plays at random times for a year or two


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Dallas looks worse than last year. They don't have a defensive big anymore. Brendan Haywood? Ha!


----------



## Myst

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



LarryCoon said:


> Dallas looks worse than last year. They don't have a defensive big anymore. Brendan Haywood? Ha!


Dalembert?

Or is he going somewhere else?


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

http://espn.go.com/blog/chicago/bulls/post/_/id/6124/rose-feeling-slighted-by-the-pundits

*Rose feeling slighted by the pundits:*



ESPNChicago.com said:


> DEERFIELD, Ill. -- Chicago Bulls point guard Derrick Rose wondered aloud during last season's media day if he could become the league's MVP. This year, he has a different goal in mind.
> 
> "Our goal is to win a championship," Rose said on Sunday afternoon. "And I think that we have a decent shot with the guys that we have coming back. We don't know what else is going on, but I know that the front office is doing a great job with getting whoever or whatever and I have a lot of belief in my teammates. And I know that they have a lot of belief in me and a lot of confidence in me as a player and that's all we need."
> 
> Rose, who at 22 became the NBA's youngest MVP last season, is confident he can earn the Bulls' seventh championship, despite the fact that some skeptics across the country aren't sure the Bulls can repeat the success they had a year ago.
> 
> "We hear everything," he said. "We're just like [the media]. We hear and see everything. And I know that's just going to push us. We had the number one record in the NBA last year, I guess people forgot that. But if anything, I know that it's going to make us go out there and play even harder."
> 
> Rose said the motivation he gained from winning the MVP award last season, pushed him to train even more than usual over the summer.
> 
> "If anything, it made me work even harder," he said. "Just knowing that I want to be better as a player. You want to get back to that level where you want to compete against the best. You want everybody showing up to your games. The goal is to win in the championship. And if it takes me being in the gym for numerous hours, I'm willing to do it. I think that's what pushed me this summer really working on my conditioning."
> 
> One thing that Rose continues to say he won't do is recruit potential free agents to come to Chicago. Rose understands that other stars around the league spend time trying to bring fellow players to their teams, but Rose doesn't want to get into that process.
> 
> "It's just me, man," Rose explained. "Where just being younger, I remember doing stuff because I wanted to do it. Just like the same thing here, where if it's not coming from the front office or anything, you're not going to hear me say anything about recruiting anyone. I think the city speaks for itself. It's a great marketing place like I said. If you want to come here, do whatever you want to do here, you can. Opportunities are here. The front office is great. Our fans are the best in the world, and I think Chicago just speaks for itself, especially with basketball."


come the fuck at me, D-Rose haters.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Myst said:


> Dalembert?
> 
> Or is he going somewhere else?


Houston, Denver I think. He hasn't signed anywhere yet.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Haywood was a fucking beast a couple years ago. If they can get that out of him again, which I doubt they can, they'll be fine.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

hey flex can DRose overcome that terrifying shadow of the Chicago Bulls that haunts all the great players that play there?


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Myst said:


> Dalembert?
> 
> Or is he going somewhere else?


They only want a one year deal from Dalembert, and another part of the rumored S&T was Barea, so doubt that's happening.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> hey flex can DRose overcome that terrifying shadow of the Chicago Bulls that haunts all the great players that play there?


I think he already has individually. Collectively, who knows? By far the greatest talent to play in Chicago since 1998.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Billups to Clippers. Retirement?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Clips also matched GS' offer for DeAndre Jordan, and Delonte West signed w/ the Mavs for one year. Celtics' bench is ass.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The C's still have a top 5 best bench in the NBA.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Jeff Green really isn't that good.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

He's not that good but if he went to Orlando he'd be the second best player.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Rose can talk about feeling slighted all he wants, the fact is he won MVP last year & Bulls got the #1 seed due to LeBron leaving Cleveland...That's not penalizing him, it's just the truth...Did the Bulls play well against Celtics & Heat last year? Yes, but alot of his success came from the top player in the league leaving the division for Rose to take over


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> He's not that good but if he went to Orlando he'd be the second best player.


Whatever helps you sleep at night, my friend.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

now howard is backing off trade talks, pussy


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



WWF said:


> Whatever helps you sleep at night, my friend.


:lmao You know I'm right. He's better than Turkoglu, Q-Rich, BBD, J-Rich, Jameer, Wafer, Duhon, and whatever other scrubs are on the team.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> Rose can talk about feeling slighted all he wants, the fact is he won MVP last year & Bulls got the #1 seed due to LeBron leaving Cleveland...That's not penalizing him, it's just the truth...Did the Bulls play well against Celtics & Heat last year? Yes, but alot of his success came from the top player in the league leaving the division for Rose to take over


Wade was never in his division so I don't see how the top player ever left it. :side:


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> :lmao You know I'm right. He's better than Turkoglu, Q-Rich, BBD, J-Rich, Jameer, Wafer, Duhon, and whatever other scrubs are on the team.


You're a pretty big moron then, eh?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

If I'm a big moron for stating the truth then I guess so.

For any of you that care (I doubt any of you do), the Warriors open practice is being streamed on NBA.com

http://www.nba.com/live1/


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> He's not that good but if he went to Orlando he'd be the second best player.


Jameer Nelson and Jason Richardson are better than Jeff Green


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Jameer Nelson is overrated, you can make a case for J-Rich.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

How is he overrated? Nobody even talks about him. Hedo's better than Green, as well. Only thing Green is better at is rebounding.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Hedo's so good that he played on 4 teams in 2 years.

Jameer Nelson's had one above average season in the NBA as a starter, I doubt he's even a top 15 PG.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Jeff Green is so good that he sucks not only at one position, but two.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> If I'm a big moron for stating the truth then I guess so.
> 
> For any of you that care (I doubt any of you do), the Warriors open practice is being streamed on NBA.com
> 
> http://www.nba.com/live1/


If Mark Jackson isn't there having them perform defensive drills then it doesn't really matter


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Hedo's so good that he played on 4 teams in 2 years.
> 
> Jameer Nelson's had one above average season in the NBA as a starter, I doubt he's even a top 15 PG.


I think Jameer is nice..But Orlando is not the spot for him...Not the kind of offense he needs to be in


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Jeff Green is so good that he sucks not only at one position, but two.


Considering he's never played a full season as a SF in the NBA, you can't really make that judgment.

@HeatWave: I'm just waiting for the inevitable "Hand Down, Man Down."


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Oh yeah Hedo too.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao Hand Down Man Down will be the biggest running gag on the west this year


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao Hedo Turkoglu, as if he's any good either. I don't blame Dwight for wanting to leave Orlando, I'd get the hell out of there too....and fast.

Anyone else hearing a rumor that Baron Davis will be waived and then he'll sign with the Knicks?


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Argument isn't if Hedo is a good player, argument was who are Magic players better than Jeff Green.

Dwight is leaving Orlando peroid. Awful contracts that will run for 2 more years. 2nd best player is Jameer Nelson. No decent picks, no promising young talent, no cap space.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

If Knicks get Davis then what will they do with Douglas & Bibby? Davis would make much more sense in Miami imo...


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Bibby's next to useless. Douglas is a good prospect, but you can't always depend on him in big situations


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

HeatWave, I told you he looked a damn mess.


----------



## Near™

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



LarryCoon said:


> Bibby's next to useless. Douglas is a good prospect, but you can't always depend on him in big situations


True about Bibby, but a case could be argued that he was picked up for little to nothing and it did improve on a few things. Miami doesn't need a 'true' point guard as they have two leaders on the floor and LeBron can facilitate; I wouldn't mind seeing a scoring PG in the line up.


----------



## Myst

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> HeatWave, I told you he looked a damn mess.


Shawn Marion with his Chris Brown impression. Smh.

:no:


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



NearSamcro™ said:


> True about Bibby, but a case could be argued that he was picked up for little to nothing and it did improve on a few things. Miami doesn't need a 'true' point guard as they have two leaders on the floor and LeBron can facilitate; I wouldn't mind seeing a scoring PG in the line up.


My point was in reply to having both of them in New York, but I agree with yours anyways


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Now I have a reason to hate Shawn Marion..smh


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Heard Kobe on Jim Rome today, awesome interview. I agree with Rome though, there is no way Lakers are ready for the season after this fiasco and not even completing the trade with Orlando or NO


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*










Baby actually looks pretty fit...


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I barely recognized him until I saw his name.

:lmao looks like Shaq


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I heard Kobe is going into Mamba mode this season, be afraid VERY AFRAID.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I heard Kobe is going into Mamba mode this season, be afraid VERY AFRAID.


Can't tell if you are being sarcastic. Lakers need to sign someone though with that cap space. Deron Williams is a long shot but its possible to work a deal where he gets 9mil as a starting salary next year


----------



## Rawlin

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

is he gonna bite jj barea? he's about the only laker left to take a shot.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



LarryCoon said:


> Can't tell if you are being sarcastic. Lakers need to sign someone though with that cap space. Deron Williams is a long shot but its possible to work a deal where he gets 9mil as a starting salary next year


You scared of the Mamba? Lets start my own video campaign.







He's returning to form, BE AFRAID.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Marc Gasol re-signs with Grizz


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Kobe will only continue to decline more and more and more as the years go on. He needs to go back to his post game and use that as his main asset instead of jacking up his retarded 3 pointers. His athleticism will never be the same again obviously so he's going to have to tweak his game in order to stay at a reasonable scoring paste while still maintaining good shot selection with efficency.


----------



## Doddsy_V1

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> Kobe will only continue to decline more and more and more as the years go on. He needs to go back to his post game and use that as his main asset instead of jacking up his retarded 3 pointers. His athleticism will never be the same again obviously so he's going to have to tweak his game in order to stay at a reasonable scoring paste while still maintaining good shot selection with efficency.


Watch Kobe much mate?

He barely ever shoots 3's anymore

EDIT: In the 2010-2011 season Kobe averaged 4.3 attempts per game, roughly 1.1 a quarter...... Thats not that many


----------



## Champ

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

that's more attempts than kyle korver and about the same as ray allen


----------



## theDJK

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

It seems the CP3 talks have started again...only after a few hours ago it was reported that the talks were dead. Geez...we just need a friggin solution already.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

GSW signed kwame Brown to a one year deal as a hold over to next season :|


----------



## theDJK

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Delonte West and Vince Carter are now apart of the Mavs...hum this is getting interesting!


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> GSW signed kwame Brown to a one year deal as a hold over to next season :|


For a NBA punchline, he's done well for himself(made $58 mil now in his career)


----------



## Near™

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



LarryCoon said:


> My point was in reply to having both of them in New York, but I agree with yours anyways


Sorry, I seemed to have overread that; I was rather tired when I posted last night.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> For a NBA punchline, he's done well for himself(made $58 mil now in his career)


He fits what GSW wanted in Chandler and Jordan, brings that defensive presence in the middle. It's a one year trial run, holding out hope that Dwight hits FA, or Javale McGee I guess as a RFA, he can run and defend.


----------



## WWE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

So where the fuck is Dwight Howard going? 

The season needs to start so I can update my NBA2K12 roster


----------



## Near™

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Cycloneon said:


> So where the fuck is Dwight Howard going?
> 
> The season needs to start so I can update my NBA2K12 roster


He is flip flopping like crazy. Early in the weekend he had his mind set on wanting to be traded to the New Jersey/Brooklyn Nets; then he said it was all about Orlando and he wasn't going anywhere; now ESPN Radio is reporting some possibility of a deal with the Lakers is being discussed (quoted from an NBA Insider on ESPN Radio), but we know how that will end up.

Speaking of NBA2k12: I did the exact trade that was purposed to get Chris Paul to the Lakers...


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Dwight said he'll sign am extension with Orl,LA,NJ,Dal only...Orl wants to keep him this year & hope he re-signs in offseason..Dwight says he'll stay if Orl amps up the roster

and why don't you just download the updated NBA roster Christmas day?


----------



## theDJK

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Actually I know it's kind of off topic...but I checked my rosters last night and all the rookies were on there, majority of the new trades and releses were there...hell Meta World Peace has officially made his debute. So go check your rosters man.


----------



## Near™

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> Dwight said he'll sign am extension with Orl,LA,NJ,Dal only...Orl wants to keep him this year & hope he re-signs in offseason..Dwight says he'll stay if Orl amps up the roster
> 
> and why don't you just download the updated NBA roster Christmas day?


I completely forgot about the Mavericks. They seemed pretty serious about that too. 

It is definitely going to be interesting. The unrestricted free agents that could have possibly brought some intensity to the team are mostly signed, and to be fair, I don't know what type of trades they could make to do this.

We will see. Waiting is a bitch, but it is half the fun.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

They were serious, why they wanted Dalembert on just a one year contract.


----------



## Near™

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> They were serious, why they wanted Dalembert on just a one year contract.


I was under the impression that was to fill the void of Chandler regardless of Howard coming in. I wouldn't sign him for more than a year, either, his salary is ridiculous.

As long as the Mavericks find something to fill the Chandler void I think they will be okay. They certainly won't be better and definitely won't be getting younger, but hey.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I have a hard time seeing Dwight go for the Mavs. What trade pieces do they have that is even comparable to Bynum or Brook Lopez?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



theDJK said:


> Actually I know it's kind of off topic...but I checked my rosters last night and all the rookies were on there, majority of the new trades and releses were there...hell Meta World Peace has officially made his debute. So go check your rosters man.


If thats the case thats good news. I heard that 2k was going to add in the rookies once the season started back up. Good to see them on top of their shit. Gonna make the game much more fun to play with it updated. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*






MVP has got nothing on Bryant, WHAT BAD KNEES.


----------



## Near™

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Speaking of bad knees, it sucks Brandon Roy was forced into early retirement to a Degenerative Knee complication.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Pretty sure Portland's had at least the last two injury retirements between Roy and Darius Miles.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yeah pretty sad. I remember the game against Dallas in the playoffs. He was on fire with that comeback.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Phoenix should've traded for Portland's misfortunes. Those trainers did wonders to Steve Nash and Grant Hill


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Bill Simmon's theories as to why Stern sabotaged the Paul-Clippers deal:

THEORY NO. 1: Stern didn't want a screwed-up franchise (the Clippers) with a screwed-up owner (Donald Sterling) to acquire one of his signature players (Paul).

THEORY NO. 2: Stern wanted someone to make a 30 for 30 documentary about him and worried about a dramatic hook, so he started acting like Vince McMahon right after the Montreal Screwjob to sway a celebrity filmmaker like Jason Reitman to make December 8, 2011: The Day the NBA Died.

THEORY NO. 3: There's no conspiracy at all — the real problem is that Stern is relying on the NBA's executive vice president of operations, Stu Jackson, to advise him on the "fairness" of every trade offer for Paul.

THEORY NO. 4: The league has a mystery Hornets buyer lined up and doesn't want to jeopardize the sale by not getting enough value for Chris Paul.

THEORY NO. 5: That same mystery buyer is either blocking these trades himself (because he has an irrational idea of Chris Paul's value), or believes he can convince Paul to sign an extension with the Hornets (equally irrational).

THEORY NO. 6: Stern made a bet with a buddy that he could keep humiliating and neutering Hornets GM Dell Demps until a frustrated Demps finally resigned.3

THEORY NO. 7: Stern eked out only 16 "yes" votes for the latest labor agreement by promising the naysayers that he'd address the whole big-market/small-market disparity as well as the whole stars-jumping-teams issue. Now they're making Paul an unfortunate litmus test — by NOT caving unless it's for a Godfather offer, the league is practicing what it preached.

THEORY NO. 8: The league believed it would find a Hornets buyer before the season; that never happened; and now it's ill equipped to handle the inevitable conflict of interest issues that accompany any Chris Paul trade … so it would rather bury him in New Orleans for the season until the team gets sold than allow him to file for free agency next summer. And if it screwed over CAA's Leon Rose and William "Worldwide Wes" Wesley (who were prominently involved with The Decision and Carmelo's saga last season), even better.

THEORY NO. 9: The league is trying to destroy the Hornets so it can contract the franchise in June.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Jeff Green is so good that he failed a physical due to stress!


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Is Chris Paul willing to take 20million off his next deal for a chance to play in MSG and possibly compete for a title? Jalen Rose explained that Chris Paul could sign outright with the Knicks next year, but its gonna cost him that much.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Would be epic if this was 2004.


----------



## Near™

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



LarryCoon said:


> Is Chris Paul willing to take 20million off his next deal for a chance to play in MSG and possibly compete for a title? Jalen Rose explained that Chris Paul could sign outright with the Knicks next year, but its gonna cost him that much.


Chris Paul can sign with whomever he wants after this season. The public knows, the reporters know, the owners know and David Stern damn sure knows that he wanted to be traded and if this bullshit didn't happen, it wouldn't of mattered, Chris Paul wanted to contend for a ring.

But if he doesn't get traded this year, New Orleans will get nothing for him. 

As far as 20 million of his deal if he wants to go to the Knicks, I am not aware of the terms, so it may not be a big deal. Bosh, Wayne and LeBron all took a pay cut to put together a 'championship' team. 

If I recall correctly, Lebron took a 33 Million Dollar pay cut.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Marc Stein is reporting that Rudy Fernandez will be dealt to Denver for cash considerations. He also says that the trade may be expanded to include Corey Brewer.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Just purchased League Pass Broadband so I can watch all 30-teams (minus the Denver Nuggets and possibly the Oklahoma City Thunder) this season. 

169 dollars down the drain.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



NearSamcro™;10729807 said:


> Chris Paul can sign with whomever he wants after this season. The public knows, the reporters know, the owners know and David Stern damn sure knows that he wanted to be traded and if this bullshit didn't happen, it wouldn't of mattered, Chris Paul wanted to contend for a ring.
> 
> But if he doesn't get traded this year, New Orleans will get nothing for him.
> 
> As far as 20 million of his deal if he wants to go to the Knicks, I am not aware of the terms, so it may not be a big deal. Bosh, Wayne and LeBron all took a pay cut to put together a 'championship' team.
> 
> If I recall correctly, Lebron took a 33 Million Dollar pay cut.


33 million? I guess Chris Paul might be willing to take a cut of 20 million then to sign with New York as a free agent next year. He could make up for it with endorsements. Its better this way for New York, no need to give up Fields or draft picks or Amare.

:lmao David Stern/Dan Gilbert think they are foiling the Lakers, but its the Hornet's fans who are going to be screwed the most


----------



## Champ

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Ghetto Anthony said:


> Just purchased League Pass Broadband so I can watch all 30-teams (minus the Denver Nuggets and possibly the Oklahoma City Thunder) this season.
> 
> 169 dollars down the drain.


not a fan of online streams?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I purchased my League Pass for the TV.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I get paid in gum  No money for a league pass


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Champ said:


> not a fan of online streams?


Dude if I wanted to I could just go to warez-bb and download every game after they happen, and I probably will with games that are blacked out, but I'm paying for the convenience of having all of my stuff in one place. It'll just make things easier for me.

Online streams are also unreliable, and you can't watch online streams of the Clippers/Bucks game at 4 in the morning if you want to.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

That's funny because last year I could.

You could replay the game as many times as you wanted for 24 hours after the game was over IIRC.

Btw, the Lakers have replaced Lamar Odom. They've signed Josh McRoberts.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Josh McRoberts....The Future...I hope


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

That's the spirit.

The Lakers have also replaced Shannon Brown. His replacement's name is the legendary...Gerald Green.


----------



## WWE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Would be epic if this was 2004.



I smell repeat!


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> That's the spirit.
> 
> The Lakers have also replaced Shannon Brown. His replacement's name is the legendary...Gerald Green.


No Cylconeon, IT IS I, who smell repeat for the Lakers





being ousted in round 2 again. Or maybe not


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

MikeWellsNBA Mike Wells
Jamal Crawford has turned down the Pacers 2 yr, $10 million down offer, according to a source

Not surprising. Considering the payday that Marcus Thornton got, not surprising he wants more. He's still an overrated no defense playing chucker in my eyes.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Jazz to meet with Josh Howard


SALT LAKE CITY (AP)—A person with knowledge of the situation says Utah Jazz officials are meeting with free-agent small forward Josh Howard in North Carolina.

ESPN first reported the Jazz were meeting with Howard.

The person, who spoke Tuesday on condition of anonymity because no deal has been finalized, says Howard is hoping to decide where to sign early this week.

The Jazz made adding an athletic shooter their top priority in free agency after re-signing backup point guard Earl Watson.

Howard was a key player for Dallas from 2003-10 and helped the Mavs in their run to the NBA Finals in 2006. He averaged a career-high 19.9 points in 2007-08.

The 31-year-old Howard was traded to Washington in February 2010 but tore his anterior cruciate ligament the following month.

He only appeared in 18 games for Washington last season and averaged 8.4 points.





I'd rather develop Gordon Hayward and CJ Miles to be honest


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I still think Josh Howard signs with the Spurs.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Agreed on Crawford Notorious, loved him in Golden State, but he should not be starting, or playing crunch minutes on a high seed caliber team.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> I still think Josh Howard signs with the Spurs.


That would make much much more sense than to screw up the minutes of the young Jazz wing players



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Agreed on Crawford Notorious, loved him in Golden State, but he should not be starting, or playing crunch minutes on a high seed caliber team.


I think Crawford's gonna be what he has always been the past few years, 6th man role.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

josh howard had enough sense not to come back to the wizard's dysfunctional offense. it still makes me mad to a degree.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Corey Brewer(I think, maybe Ronnie?) and Rudy Fernandez traded by Dallas to Denver for a future 2nd rounder to free up some cap space for 1 year vets, they are in win now mode.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yeah it's Corey. I think he's good bench player, he's a good defender, passer, & slasher only problem is just like Rondo his main flaw is his jumper.

As for Rudy. He'll whine about minutes and then threaten to bolt to Spain, he may go, he may not.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Friday is the beginning of the preseason schedule. NBA TV is going to have games on pretty much every day. Basketball is almost here.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Anyone have links of sites streaming those? Need to get my fantasy on.

I used to have NBA TV but now I don't


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I used this site last year before I got LP.

http://nbaliveonline.com/streaming/


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Hmm I might just cave in and buy a league pass.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> I used this site last year before I got LP.
> 
> http://nbaliveonline.com/streaming/


Thats a good one. Firstrowsports is also good as well as chanfeed.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

David Alderidge says Mavs are lining up to go after Howard & Deron Williams next year..They'll have the cap space + a owner most players love + no state tax

Also find it kinda interesting that David West would sign with Indiana but Crawford would turn down the Pacers offer..


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yep, Dallas will have it's amnesty for Marion or Haywood next offseason.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Crawford wants more than 5 mil a year. That's why.

D. West chose the Pacers because with us not being able to do the S&T we had to offer him less money than Indy, and he chose the money (Even though he said he wanted to play for a winner).


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> David Alderidge says Mavs are lining up to go after Howard & Deron Williams next year..They'll have the cap space + a owner most players love + no state tax
> 
> Also find it kinda interesting that David West would sign with Indiana but Crawford would turn down the Pacers offer..


If that happens it should be stopped by Stern simply because it wouldnt be fair and it would be bad for the league and especially right after the lockout. That was what Cuban was complaining about when he was going against the Lakers trade right?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Stern can't veto a team from signing someone.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I know that, but I find it ironic and hypocritical that he would dare say that the Lakers trade was unfair if he is planning to pickup Howard and DWill. I also didnt see him complaining that the Odom coming to them was unfair. I've lost all my respect for Cuban, already lost it for Gilbert last year, but his bitching was uncalled for because he has a big market team that will signing the superstars of other teams or at least trying to this coming season.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

crawford is a moron anyway watch kahn overpay for him

he would have left after next year anyway there was some out clause in his contract next year if he signed so he is a moron


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Crawford wants more than 5 mil a year. That's why.
> 
> D. West chose the Pacers because with us not being able to do the S&T we had to offer him less money than Indy, and he chose the money (Even though he said he wanted to play for a winner).


What playoff team or possible contender will give him the kind of money he wants though? He'll be on the outside looking in come playoff time if he's looking for the highest bidder


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Minnesota would have a good team if they signed Crawford off the bench as the 3rd guard, but he wants higher pay than what that role should be paid.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I don't blame Cuban, I would've done the same. Prevent L.A. from getting both CP3 & D12, then turn around and sign Deron & D12. Call it hypocritical, but it's smart.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I know that, but I find it ironic and hypocritical that he would dare say that the Lakers trade was unfair if he is planning to pickup Howard and DWill. I also didnt see him complaining that the Odom coming to them was unfair. I've lost all my respect for Cuban, already lost it for Gilbert last year, but his bitching was uncalled for because he has a big market team that will signing the superstars of other teams or at least trying to this coming season.


Cuban isn't gonna whine and bitch to Stern about that.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

You Laker fans need to just let it go.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Cuban helped prevent the trade? If he did, then the Lakers are even dumber for making a deal with Dallas then..


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> You Laker fans need to just let it go.


I won't. I'm gonna rally Dan Gilbert next year to do what he does best: whine, bitch and complain to Stern or whoever is in charge. Go Gilbert!!!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> Cuban helped prevent the trade? If he did, then the Lakers are even dumber for making a deal with Dallas then..


Exactly. Laker fans didn't have a problem with unfair deals when you swapped Kwame Brown for Pau Gasol.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Exactly. Laker fans didn't have a problem with unfair deals when you swapped Kwame Brown for Pau Gasol.


Cmon notorious, all fans are hypocrites. Dallas fans didn't have a problem with getting Lamar Odom for cap-space. Cuban is suddenly gonna stop bitching to Stern next year I'll bet when they make a run at Deron.

Cavs fans cry about Lebron dancing on stage but rally around a stupid letter written by an equally intelligent Dan Gilbert


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

There's nothing wrong with him trying to sign a free agent PG so why would he bitch in the first place?


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> There's nothing wrong with him trying to sign a free agent PG so why would he bitch in the first place?


Theres also nothing wrong with LAL trading for CP3


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

There's something wrong when the Lakers only give the Hornets 1 player for him while the Rockets give up 5 and were gonna add even more players before the Lakers killed the deal.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

1 player? Lakers gave up Odom and Gasol. NO then decided they'd rather get Scola an Martin by doing a mini-trade with houston. The clippers weren't in the running because before the deal exploded, CP3 wasn't resigning there (which meant no EG or Minny's no1 pick)


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Broussard says Crawford has narrowed it down to Portland, Sacramento & the Knicks..


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

How dumb do you have to be to not see the difference between a signing and a trade? They have nothing to do with each other, having enough cap space to sign them is different than trading for them.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I said they gave up 1 players to the *Hornets*. If the Lakers are the guys getting the main prize, why does Houston have to give up half their damn team? They were gonna get giftwrapped another superstar and I don't blame Cuban.

@HaystacksCalhoun: It's nothing but these butthurt Laker fans who can't get over it. You guys aren't the first team that was close to acquiring a superstar and the deal got killed and you won't be the last. So get over it.

@HeatWave: Sacramento really doesn't need him. I hope they don't sign him. They already have question mark guards on defense in Jimmer, Tyreke, & Thornton. They don't need to add more. Of that list, I think most likely is Portland.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Not dumb enough to fail to see the fact that the only reason the trade was vetoed was due to some owners bitching and not the fact that a better clippers trade was out there (it wasn't until LAL was officially out of the picture)



notorious_187 said:


> I said they gave up 1 players to the *Hornets*. If the Lakers are the guys getting the main prize, why does Houston have to give up half their damn team? They were gonna get giftwrapped another superstar and I don't blame Cuban.


I don't think the Lakers care who they sent Gasol and Odom to. It was the New Orleans who wanted Houston to come in. 

"Giftwrap"? Lol, I don't think giving up a top-11 player and Lamar Odom for a top-4 player who is 100% going to leave merits that comment


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Lakers were about to give up a max of 5 players (Only one all-star) for the best PG & C in the league. Can't get any worse than that. Once again, I don't blame Cuban.

And don't act like if you were in Cuban's shoes you wouldn't have done the same thing.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Stern turned down the Knicks trade, vetoed the Lakers trade and basically forced the Clippers to lose interest...To me, I think that says that it's more than just some small market owners being angry, it's about what the team being awarded CP3 is willing to give up..If Houston was the team giving up 1 player & LA was giving up 3-4 players plus draft picks to the Hornets, you wouldn't have heard the complaints..Only problem is Stern or whoever initially signed off on the 3 team deal..between the Clippers offer, Lakers & Knicks, Clippers had the best offer and that wasnt good enough, so if anyone has the right to complain, it's the Clippers..


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

So top-11 player in Pau Gasol + 6thman of the year Lamar Odom for Chris Paul (who is likely going to leave) giftwrapping?

Andrew Bynum for Dwight Howard is unfair I agree, but thats called leverage. You know whats more unfair than that? Brook Lopez for Dwight Howard, how about Terry's expiring contract + Rodrigue Beabouis for Dwight Howard.

So in that case, Lakers were being the "most" fair. It could've been worse if Howard was traded to the Nets or Dallas


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> You Laker fans need to just let it go.


when your whole team gets completely fucked over by the league and have their championship hopes get fucked over you would complain too and wouldnt let it go after 5 days, this is absurd and someone needs to get Stern fired



notorious_187 said:


> Exactly. Laker fans didn't have a problem with unfair deals when you swapped Kwame Brown for Pau Gasol.



Yeah, act as if Marc gasol wasn't apart of that deal.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

At least Brook Lopez is gonna play at least 75% of the games in the season unlike that guy in L.A. And lol if you think that Orlando would've accepted Jason Terry and Roddy B for Dwight.

@UDK: So if Toronto traded Amir Johnson, Linas Kleiza, & Anthony Carter to the Lakers along with the rights to Jonas Valanciunas for Andrew Bynum, you wouldn't have a problem with it and think that's a fair deal?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

if we were rebuilding, needed to be sold, and had high hopes that he could develop into a star then yeah, probably.


----------



## WWE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Dwight Howard better join the Mav's

C: Dwight Howard
PF: Dirk Nowitzki
SF: Shawn Marion
SG: Vince Carter
PG: Jason Kidd/Jason Terry

OMG


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> At least Brook Lopez is gonna play at least 75% of the games in the season unlike that guy in L.A. And lol if you think that Orlando would've accepted Jason Terry and Roddy B for Dwight.
> 
> @UDK: So if Toronto traded Amir Johnson, Linas Kleiza, & Anthony Carter to the Lakers along with the rights to Jonas Valanciunas for Andrew Bynum, you wouldn't have a problem with it and think that's a fair deal?


Brook Lopez over Andrew Bynum? Mike Miller got more rebounds than Brook Lopez, and he had as much time off as Andrew Bynum last year!



I can actually answer your second question notorious, if I knew that Bynum was gonna leave 100% next year, and the Lakers aren't competing for a title this year, that is a relatively fair deal.

Keep em coming, those people who disagree with me. I can adress any points you have. NEXT!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Bullshit.

But then again that trade offer is way better than what the Lakers gave the Grizzlies.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I didn't say the Lakers deal with Memphis was fair. A lot of people bitched about that.

I have as much right as other people to bitch and whine when I see something that isn't fair, and I think I see some hypocrite signing Deron Williams next year


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I was talking to UDK.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

So was I


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Planning years ahead to have cap space to possibly sign someone = hypocrite.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao at planning years ahead. Jazz and Magic were good just two years ago and no one would have known that they would both be losing their star this season. Cuban saw what's happening and is now going to exploit the situation because he has a big market, a recent championship, and another star for them to join and he saw the Lakers making a hell of a deal and yet bitched about that even though he will also be taking advantage of his big market.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

All three teams - Blazers, Kings and Knicks - are offering Crawford a one-year deal. He wants to test free agency again next summer.

there you go crawford is a moron


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Planning years ahead to have cap space to possibly sign someone = hypocrite.


Oh sorry, I got to clarify my points: Whining to Stern to complaining about a relatively fair deal (considering this was the most the Hornets were gonna get at the time) because he doesn't want the Lakers to get a certain player while using the argument that they just had this CBA and now a star player is going to a big market team, and then in the following year sign a star to a big market team

^now thats a hypocrite


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I asked this earlier and you guys ignored it.

If you were in the same position and had the opportunity to stop a team from potentially acquiring a player you wanted, would you do it?

@Hypnotiq: From what I just read, the Blazers are offering him the same deal that Indy offered and he's "considering" it.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> I asked this earlier and you guys ignored it.
> 
> If you were in the same position and had the opportunity to stop a team from potentially acquiring a player you wanted, would you do it?
> 
> @Hypnotiq: From what I just read, the Blazers are offering him the same deal that Indy offered and he's "considering" it.


Not sure if you were talking to UDK, but I love these types of questions:

I would, and you know why? Because I'm a hypocrite. Laker fans are hypocrites. Celtic fans are hypocrites. All fans are hypocrites. Mark Cuban just proved that he is a hypocrite.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

lol not sure what crawford is trying to achieve here


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Hypnotiq said:


> lol not sure what crawford is trying to achieve here


More money?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> I asked this earlier and you guys ignored it.
> 
> If you were in the same position and had the opportunity to stop a team from potentially acquiring a player you wanted, would you do it?


But that's the problem...Dwight needs to make A decision..He's giving a list of 3-4 teams, why? Just say name the place you want to play and that's it..Teams wouldn't even attempt to step in the way..Carmelo made it known it was New York only, so no other team could step in the way because Nets tried but Melo turned them down...So as much as everyone wants to blame upper management, players can be blamed as well..CP# named like 5-6 teams he wouldn't mind playing for..Come on now


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> But that's the problem...Dwight needs to make A decision..He's giving a list of 3-4 teams, why? Just say name the place you want to play and that's it..Teams wouldn't even attempt to step in the way..Carmelo made it known it was New York only, so no other team could step in the way because Nets tried but Melo turned them down...So as much as everyone wants to blame upper management, players can be blamed as well..CP# named like 5-6 teams he wouldn't mind playing for..Come on now


Thats what you do if you want to give leverage to your new team and limit the amount of assets that your desired destination is gonna give up for you


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

but all the teams interested in him are over the cap bar sac town and im not even sure why sac town would want him they have heaps of guards

dont make sense to me


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



LarryCoon said:


> Thats what you do if you want to give leverage to your new team and limit the amount of assets that your desired destination is gonna give up for you


and it makes sense because the last thing you want to do is go to a team that will basically lose many of the players that made that team good..

Dwight Howard is going around saying stupid things & CP3 isn't saying much except he said he'd sign an extension with whatever team would sign Tyson Chandler


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Hypnotiq said:


> but all the teams interested in him are over the cap bar sac town and im not even sure why sac town would want him they have heaps of guards
> 
> dont make sense to me


He's still weighting his options. Some of them are probably speculation created by his agent to artificially increase his value. I don't hear Sacramento in the running though


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

HUGE MOVE THAT WILL CHANGE THE NBA FOREVER!!!!!

The T'Wolves have traded Lazar Hayward for a 2012 2nd round pick, a future 2nd round pick, and Robert Vaden (who was immediately waived after the trade was completed).


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



DeMarcus Cousins said:


> "I'm not taking jabs at anybody or anything like that," said the Kings second-year center, "but to me, that's all part of being a competitor, of being a part of this sport. If you're the star player of that team, you should want to continue.
> 
> "I mean, trying to join another - I mean, I'm not taking jabs at anybody - but to me that's kind of like taking the coward's way out. At the same time I respect you because you want to be a winner. But, me, being the type of person I am, I am wanting to lead my team. I want to stay with the group of guys I came in (into the league) with. I'm going to do what I gotta do to help my team win.


We'll see what happens in his contract year if the Sacs are still a lottery team.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Demarcus gotta realize NBA isn't a family, its a business


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

If he reaches superstar level and the Kings are still a bad team, we'll see what happens.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

RT @Chris_Broussard: Jamal Crawford has limited his choices to Portland, Sacramento and NYK, source says.

I say Portland


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

SamAmick

The Knicks expect to sign either Jamal Crawford or Shawne Williams to their $2.5 million room extension.

Crawford is also considering the Blazers and Kings.


----------



## Myst

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Oh dear...



Marc Stein said:


> ESPN sources: Lakers continue to express serious interest in Paul, w/package built around Pau, but search for third team on to supply youth


- Marc Stein via Twitter


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

They need to just give it up.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

fpalm Traded away Odom for nothing and now they're back at it


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Two new updates:
RT @ESPNSteinLine: ESPN sources: Nene and Nuggets reach terms on five-year, $67 million deal.

RT @ ESPNSteinLine Two new names in Tuesday's talks between Clippers and league officials representing Hornets: Mo Williams to Hornets and Trevor Ariza to LA


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I can't wait to see the huge contract the Rockets are gonna throw at Dalembert.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao I think the Lakers are actually trying to fuck with the Clippers since they are trying to lower their deal because there is no other competition.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

RT @johnhollinger: IMHO 95% chance the league pulled the Lakers back in for leverage with Clips. :lmao

I knew it! John Hollinger never lies


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Clips signed Billups so Stern doesn't have enough leverage to make Clips give pick & Gordon..They have a PG now..


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



LarryCoon said:


> RT @johnhollinger: IMHO 95% chance the league pulled the Lakers back in for leverage with Clips. :lmao
> 
> I knew it! John Hollinger never lies


 johnhollinger John Hollinger 



How to put this gently ... I can understand Minnesota wanting to trade Lazar Hayward more than I can understand OKC wanting to acquire him


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Kwame Brown = 7 Million


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

who yall got in fridays games? http://www.nba.com/gameline/20111216/

Pacers beat the Bulls
Wiz beat the 76ers
Pistons beat the Cavs
Hornets beat the Grizz

srs business


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Ghetto Anthony said:


> who yall got in fridays games? http://www.nba.com/gameline/20111216/
> 
> Pacers beat the Bulls
> Wiz beat the 76ers
> Pistons beat the Cavs
> Hornets beat the Grizz
> 
> srs business


Pacers over Bulls (upset special)
76ers over Wizards
Pistons over Cavs
Grizzlies over Hornets


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

lolPRESEASON.

Im waiting until the 25th so all the true joy can rush into me. 

Oh and :lmao at the NBA being total fucking tools to their fans and highering the league pass price WITH a shortened season.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> lolPRESEASON.
> 
> Im waiting until the 25th so all the true joy can rush into me.
> 
> Oh and :lmao at the NBA being total fucking tools to their fans and highering the league pass price WITH a shortened season.


hey it's basketball rite. D Rose is prob gonna play 10-20 mins. That's worth a look at least.

worth every penny. Plus it looks like they've upgraded it so it isn't so terrible this year.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Pacers beat the Bulls - D west to beast it 
76ers beat wiz
cavs beat pistons
griz beat hornets


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

GA, I just dont want to ruin all the joy that will come from me watching the Lakers on the 25th by watching a preseason game.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Forgot about D West to the pacers


----------



## Rawlin

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

76ers clearly on a warpath this year. we gonna take it all, JRUE HOLIDAY putting dat team on his back.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

CP3 will be a Clipper before Christmas...


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Reportedly the Blazers plan is if they sign Crawford, expect Wallace to be traded to the Magic with Brook Lopez, draft picks go to Portland & Nets get Dwight & Turkoglu


----------



## Rawlin

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

thought getting Wallace was one of their better moves last year. they definitely need some more offensive firepower, i won't dispute that, but Wallace is a real quality player. Crawford isn't worth that kind of effort, unless they're getting something amazing rom the magic or something.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

lehgo nets


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Rawlin said:


> thought getting Wallace was one of their better moves last year. they definitely need some more offensive firepower, i won't dispute that, but Wallace is a real quality player. Crawford isn't worth that kind of effort, unless they're getting something amazing rom the magic or something.


They have Batum though, a younger and possibly more promising SF. If they can get a good value for Wallace I'd say Portland should do it.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

RT @larrycoon
Interesting dynamic to Chris Paul saga -- right now NOH has 7 guys under contract. 1st exh. game is Friday. What if Lakes/Clips stall?


Lol Clips/Lakers, what a devious plan!


----------



## Near™

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> CP3 will be a Clipper before Christmas...


It sure would be interesting to see how the Clippers would play as Gordon is a scoring PG and CP3 is a traditionalist.



LarryCoon said:


> RT @larrycoon
> Interesting dynamic to Chris Paul saga -- right now NOH has 7 guys under contract. 1st exh. game is Friday. What if Lakes/Clips stall?Lol Clips/Lakers, what a devious plan!


7 players? A Doc Rivers fantasy with his 7 man rotation. But yeah, the 'collective' was banking on CP3 putting asses into seats and they didn't want to shell out the money to sign contracts, they just wanted enough players so CP3 could go out onto the floor.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

EG is a shooting guard. Plus he can shoot the 3 pretty good and cut to the basket so I see no problems there


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

NOH are gonna have to get d-league scrubs


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Jalen Rose: You can't legislate competitive balance. This is not fifth grade where one team loses and since they're all crying you have to give the losing team trophies also


:lmao


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



LarryCoon said:


> RT @larrycoon
> Interesting dynamic to Chris Paul saga -- right now NOH has 7 guys under contract. 1st exh. game is Friday. What if Lakes/Clips stall?
> 
> 
> Lol Clips/Lakers, what a devious plan!


It won't...Like I said, Hornets don't have much leverage...Clippers do plus they have the best offer on the table even though Hornets want more..Push comes to shove, CP3 will be a Clippers imo


Kendrick Perkins & Eddy Curry both shown up to their respective camps 30 pounds lighter..wow


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

d12 off the trade block, FUCK


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



GD said:


> d12 off the trade block, FUCK


Orlando believes they can improve the team...Let them be..They'll realize soon enough that history does indeed repeat itself..May take longer than last time to recover


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

And here I was hoping Wallace got traded to ORL


----------



## Xile44

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



GD said:


> lehgo nets


Im with you broh


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



GD said:


> d12 off the trade block, FUCK


Poor Magic Fans


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

There's a debate going on on another forum I post on. The topic is which team has the best SF/PF/C combination in the league. I just wanted to see what you guys thought. Here's how I'd rank em.

1. Gay/Randolph/Gasol
2. Anthony/Stoudemire/Chandler
3. Deng/Boozer/Noah
4. James/Bosh/Anthony
5. Butler/Griffin/Jordan
6. Pierce/Garnett/O'Neal
7. Granger/West/Hibbert
8. Durant/Ibaka/Perkins
9. Wallace/Aldridge/Camby
10. World Peace/Gasol/Bynum
Honorable Mention: Williams/Smith/Horford & Beasley/Love/Milicic


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

u get my pm notorious_187


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I've got LP on my TV this year, no broadband. Sorry man, I wish I could help.


----------



## Rawlin

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

i'd agree with gay/randolph/gasol being at the top. most well-rounded threesome up there. would definitely put Artest/Gasol/Bynum up at least one or two spots though.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

That was my list that I posted.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> I've got LP on my TV this year, no broadband. Sorry man, I wish I could help.


dont you get broadband included with LP

Anyone buy LP Broadband? I need some help


----------



## Rawlin

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> That was my list that I posted.


YOU TOO SLOW, I'VE ALREADY GHOST EDITED THAT STATEMENT.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> There's a debate going on on another forum I post on. The topic is which team has the best SF/PF/C combination in the league. I just wanted to see what you guys thought. Here's how I'd rank em.
> 
> 1. Gay/Randolph/Gasol
> 2. Anthony/Stoudemire/Chandler
> 3. Deng/Boozer/Noah
> 4. James/Bosh/Anthony
> 5. Butler/Griffin/Jordan
> 6. Pierce/Garnett/O'Neal
> 7. Granger/West/Hibbert
> 8. Durant/Ibaka/Perkins
> 9. Wallace/Aldridge/Camby
> 10. World Peace/Gasol/Bynum
> Honorable Mention: Williams/Smith/Horford & Beasley/Love/Milicic


I think Portland's trio should be much higher & Bulls/Clippers trio be much lower..I'd also have Knicks @ #1..Besides that I pretty much agree


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Jamaal Crawford has scratched off the Knicks..Down to Kings & Blazers..I have no idea what his thought process/motivating decision factor is


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

From what I've heard, Portland has promised him the starting spot. That's who I'm predicting he signs with.



WojYahooNBA said:


> Dwight Howard told the Magic again on Wednesday that he wanted a trade, a league source said.
> 
> “Dwight’s not a happy camper,” one league source told Y! Sports.


I'll be happy when it's all over.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

If Portland signs him, they now got Gerald Wallace, Nic Batum, Wes Matthews, Jamal Crawford, Luke Babbitt and Elliot Williams as their wings. Isn't that a bit over crowded?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

No.

They'd have 3 SG's and 3 SF's. Babbitt is an injury reserve, Elliot Williams is an 11th or 12th man. They'll most likely only have Wallace, Crawford, Batum, & Matthews in the rotation.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Wallace, Batum, Matthew, Crawford as wings, two of those players better be fine with playing under 20 minutes per game


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

They had Matthews/Roy and Wallace/Batum last year and they all played 20+ minutes a game IIRC and there was no problem. Portland's main problem is being healthy.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

ESPNSteinLine Marc Stein 
by NBAonESPN
Sources confirm Yahoo! report that Magic has taken Dwight Howard off trade market and ceased all talks with Nets and other interested teams

:lmao Dwight really wants to follow Shaq's footsteps doesn't he? First he calls himself superman, now he's gonna leave via free agency and not leave and Magic a single damn thing.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> They had Matthews/Roy and Wallace/Batum last year and they all played 20+ minutes a game IIRC and there was no problem. Portland's main problem is being healthy.


Brandon Roy missed half the season with an injury and Wallace wasn't there up until March. That was how they got to all play high twenties minutes


----------



## Rawlin

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

didn't they play wallace at the 4 numerous times last season? he definitely doesn't always have to be a wing, guys' a solid post defender, and is a good rebounder for his size. not sure if he played 4 though, cuz i know the bang-ups down low were dangerous due to his concussions.


----------



## Rawlin

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

wtf, 7 minute double post? epic.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

He played the 4 when Portland goes small. I don't know, I still see Crawford complaining at the middle of the season if he doesn't get at least 30 minutes


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

They won't need Gerald Wallace to play the 4, they can just move Big Sexy there.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Kevin Nash?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Nah bruh, don't ever confuse Kevin Nash with a legend like Kurt Thomas.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Kurt Thomas is in Portland? Forgot about that.

chadfordinsider Chad Ford 
by NBAonESPN
Nets offered everything they could for Howard: Brook Lopez + FIVE 1st Rd picks. Theirs in 2012, 2014, 2016, 2018 + Rockets 2012 pick.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Otis, you worthless *****.

I've got zero interest in Gerald Wallace, though. Good player, but definitely not what the team needs. Not without Dwight, at least.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

CP3 should just say he refuses to sign or accept his option with anyone other than the Lakers. Now that would fuck over Stern.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Well he can wait till he's a free agent then.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Marc Stein said:


> ESPN sources say NBA approval to be issued by night's end to seal CP3 and 2 future 2nd-rounders to Clips for Gordon/Kaman/Aminu/Sota first


Um, alright. What do they do w/ Billups now? CP3/Billups/Williams is a crowded position for them, and all are capable starters.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Do they even have a SG to start now? Foye?


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

cp3 deal done
minni pick gordon kaman aminu to NOLA


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I suppose it's Foye. They may run Mo Williams there, though. I forgot they kept Bledsoe, so that makes their PG spot ridiculously heavy.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Nah bruh, don't ever confuse Kevin Nash with a legend like Kurt Thomas.


Stacey King: "Give to me, sexxxxxxy!"


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Wait they gave Gordon and the first round pick? Are the Clippers literally retarded? "They have no leverage, we have by far the best offer, and we can delay this trade as long as we want because they will just continue to lose leverage. OH WELL, lets give them a better offer."


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Well, they get two of New Orleans' 1st rounders back in the deal, too.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Sterlings gonna Sterl


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

no, its two future 2 round picks.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

mo williams gonna get amnestied now for sure


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> no, its two future 2 round picks.


I said that...


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

WWF, you better be praying Otis Smith offers up Howard for even 3/4 of that deal


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

ESPN sources say NBA approval to be issued by night's end to seal CP3 *and 2 future 2nd-rounders* to Clips for Gordon/Kaman/Aminu/Sota first



WWF said:


> Well, they get two of *New Orleans' 1st rounders back* in the deal, too.





WWF said:


> I said that...


SECOND ROUND. so, no, that doesn't make the trade better at all because those picks are essentially useless.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'm praying Otis satisfies Dwight's demands.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

What a terrible trade for the Clippers...


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

If I get Eric Gordon, Minny's no1 overall pick, a few second rounders, Aminu, Kaman's expiring for Howard, I'll live


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

tbh, they should have just made it Jordan and Ammunu, and Bledsoe for CP3. They literally had all the leverage.

pretty sure that would leave them enough cap space for Howard in the off season as well AND Barnes in FA.


Cp3/Gordon/Barnes/Griffin/Howard

of course a lot of stuff would have to go right like Howard going to FA and them getting a high enough pick for Barnes but holy fuck is that one hell of a team.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Donald Sterling freaking out on his GM? He's not exactly the brightest owner


The Los Angeles Clippers have agreed to a deal in principle with the league-owned New Orleans Hornets to acquire guard Chris Paul, according to sources close to the process.

The Clippers, sources said, will send guard Eric Gordon, center Chris Kaman, forward Al-Farouq Aminu and Minnesota's unprotected 2012 first-round pick to the Hornets for Paul.

The Clippers will also receive two future second-round picks, according to sources.

The deal is expected to be approved by the league Wednesday night, sources said.


----------



## WWE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Dwight better go to Dallas

C: Howard
PF: Nowitzki
SF: Marion
SG: Carter
PG: Kidd

Orgasm worthy, and worthy of a second posting


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> tbh, they should have just made it Jordan and Ammunu, and Bledsoe for CP3. They literally had all the leverage.
> 
> pretty sure that would leave them enough cap space for Howard in the off season as well AND Barnes in FA.
> 
> 
> Cp3/Gordon/Barnes/Griffin/Howard
> 
> of course a lot of stuff would have to go right like Howard going to FA and them getting a high enough pick for Barnes but holy fuck is that one hell of a team.


Are you talking about Barnes from the Lakers? Didn't he pick up his option for this season? Oh yea I would put Butler there instead.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Cycloneon said:


> Dwight better go to Dallas
> 
> C: Howard
> PF: Nowitzki
> SF: Marion
> SG: Carter
> PG: Kidd
> 
> Orgasm worthy, and worthy of a second posting


notsureifsrs


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Cycloneon said:


> Dwight better go to Dallas
> 
> C: Howard
> PF: Nowitzki
> SF: Marion
> SG: Carter
> PG: Kidd
> 
> Orgasm worthy, and worthy of a second posting


They've got literally zero trade assets.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Not sure if Dwight would rather play with a 34 year old Dirk rather than Deron Williams


----------



## RKO_THUG

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



WWF said:


> They've got literally zero trade assets.


Thats why we signed all them dudes for one year. 
We going after williams and howard next season and I have a strong feeling we are getting at least one of them.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Via Woj

The Clippers and Hornets have reached an agreement on Chris Paul.

Eric Gordon, Chris Kaman, Al-Farouq Aminu and Minnesota's first round pick in 2012 will be sent to the Hornets.

The Lakers also actively pursued Paul and even had an agreement in principle with the Hornets on multiple occasions.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I honestly can't wait for the day that the Clippers are better than the Lakers.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Clippers got Clipped...Had leverage & threw it away..But thing is Billups played at the 2 in the World Championship games so they'll play him at the 2 there


----------



## Myst

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

That's a lot for Chris Paul... Possible #1 pick, Gordon, and filler? Dayum, Stern knew exactly what he was doing.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



RKO_THUG said:


> Thats why we signed all them dudes for one year.
> We going after williams and howard next season and I have a strong feeling we are getting at least one of them.


You wouldn't think that Howard and Williams would want to play together in Brooklyn? Under Russian Mark Cuban?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I honestly can't wait for the day the Knicks are better than the Celtics. Oh, wait...


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> I honestly can't wait for the day that the Clippers are better than the Lakers.


They were in the 2005-2006 season.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yeah just because they got Tyson Chandler we're supposed to forget they went 0-8 against us last season.

@Sarcasm1: Didn't the Lakers eliminate them in the playoffs that year?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Are you talking about Barnes from the Lakers? Didn't he pick up his option for this season? Oh yea I would put Butler there instead.


Harrison Barnes. He's expected to be a top 5 player in this draft, I still think he will turn out better than Drummond and Davis, but I dont watch much college basketball. Bigs usually never develop nearly as good as SFs and guards though. Look at Oden and Durant.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Lol Notorious, Lakers are always gonna get the last laugh vs the Clippers as long as Sterling is around


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yeah I know, but one can hope.

Wait, I'm pissed now. The C's have the Clippers draft pick this year but it's top 10 protected. There's no way they get the #11 pick with Chris Paul, Blake Griffin, Caron, & Chauncey.


----------



## RKO_THUG

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



LarryCoon said:


> You wouldn't think that Howard and Williams would want to play together in Brooklyn? Under Russian Mark Cuban?


You wouldn't think they would want to play with dirk? Yeah hes in his 30s but he still a scoring machine. Lebron and bosh went to heat to play with wade so why not williams and howard?

And people saying clippers got clipped are stupid. They have two stars now and they always been under lakers shawdow. They took a risk and people say blake will leave now but how you know he was going to leave before because of the team he had previous?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

you're a moron if you think that Wade and Dirk are at all comparable or if you think Clippers didnt get fucked over by their trade. Do you not know what leverage means in the NBA and what you should do with it when you actually have it? You don't improve your previous deal, that was already a hell of a deal and should have been not as good, when the other team has got absolutely no better offers to take. Like I said before, it should have been Jordan, Bledsoe, and Aminu and maybe their 2013 pick, not their 2012 pick.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

What Stern pulled off for the Hornets here is about 10 times what the Nuggets did last year...This isn't life


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



RKO_THUG said:


> You wouldn't think they would want to play with dirk? Yeah hes in his 30s but he still a scoring machine. Lebron and bosh went to heat to play with wade so why not williams and howard?
> 
> And people saying clippers got clipped are stupid. They have two stars now and they always been under lakers shawdow. They took a risk and people say blake will leave now but how you know he was going to leave before because of the team he had previous?


I think they'd rather play in Brooklyn. Dallas is a good second choice.

Clips got clipped. They gave up too much. They had leverage, CP3 was leaving, Clippers had by far the best deal, but Sterling finally pissed his pants and freaked out on his own GM.

Well played Stern, well played.


----------



## RKO_THUG

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yeah but with chris paul's ability of making stars like he did out of david west whos teaming up with an already star in a dunking machine is scary. 

I'm reading even though magic took the trades off Dwight said trade me or at the end of the season I'm leaving while you guys end up with nothing


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Why would I pay $50 for a cheeseburger when I can wait a few weeks and pay $5 and still has cheeseburger?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

because your retarded dad that has ruined your life for years is shouting at you to pay for that cheeseburger now even though he as been incredibly cheap in the past.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

@SHowardCooper
Gordon was on a bus with Clips season-ticket holders, going to fan stops, when he got the news. "Awkward," one says. Another: "Looked sad."

It's alright EG. In 2013, you can sign in Boston and play with Rondo, Jeff Green, & JaJuan Johnson (LOL at that Big 3), or you go home and play with Larry Legend's Pacers. Either way I'd be pleased.

The Cavaliers have officially amnestied Baron Davis. It's down to 3 teams IMO. He's either going to the Lakers, Knicks, or Heat in my eyes.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao


@notorious

Looked sad? lol


----------



## RKO_THUG

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The absence of evidence is always the evidence of absence.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

So Clips lineup will look something like CP3/Billups/Butler/Griffin/Jordan correct? They now lost the talent depth they had though


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

RKO Thug I dont even know what you're aruging. The trade was terrible for the Clippers any way you look at it, just because they earned a huge star doesn't mean they didn't give up way too much for him.


----------



## RKO_THUG

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Cavs just let go of baron davis clippers can pick him up.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



RKO_THUG said:


> Cavs just let go of baron davis clippers can pick him up.


You mean Heat/Knicks?


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> RKO Thug I dont even know what you're aruging. The trade was terrible for the Clippers any way you look at it, just because they earned a huge star doesn't mean they didn't give up way too much for him.


I think he's saying to ignore any leverage that the Clippers had because they have a chance to get Paul?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

LOL. The Clippers already have CP3, Chauncey, Mo Williams, & Eric Bledsoe. They're not picking up Baron Davis.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Mo Williams to Baron Davis.... upgrade or downgrade?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

ChrisMannixSI Chris Mannix
Nets are engaged in serious talks with free agent forward Andrei Kirilenko, league source told SI


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Why would Clippers pick up Davis again? So the owner can heckle him some more?


----------



## RKO_THUG

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'm a just shut up I'm making an ass out of myself.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Nah its cool RKO_thug


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



RKO_THUG said:


> I'm a just shut up I'm making an ass out of myself.


You're a Clippers fan or just defending them tonight? If the latter, who is your team?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Dwight Howard told teammates Tuesday he thought his move to the Nets was a "done deal" :lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

LOLOrlando.

Just stay losing.

Having a big 3 of Rondo, Jeff Green, & JaJuan Johnson > A big 3 of Glen Davis, J.J. Redick, & Jameer Nelson.


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

David Stern is a better GM then Dell Demps. That has been proven tonight.


----------



## RKO_THUG

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Jaylin rose or however you spell his name said cp3 n griffen is now the best pg/pf and will make the playoffs.

I'm from illinois so of course I'm a bulls fan but I'm also a mavericks fan and have been since 2003 before we even got jason terry. Call me a bandwagon if you want I just don't consider myself one...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I don't think there's anything wrong with being a fan of two teams. Now when you're like a poster on WF who will not be named, and have a team for each division then that's a little too much. I think someone should have no more than two "teams".


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Never, ever underestimate Donald Sterling


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Cavs traded Mo Williams and Jamario Moon for Kyrie Irving and half a year of Baron Davis' cap hit. Solid deal.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

For any of you that care (I don't tbh), the Bucks open practice is streaming on NBA.com

http://www.nba.com/live1/

I hope Friday NBA.com streams the Celtics open practice.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Nice^


----------



## RKO_THUG

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I wouldn't even dislike the lakers and heat if it wasn't for their fans though >=/


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> I don't think there's anything wrong with being a fan of two teams. Now when you're like a poster on WF who will not be named, and have a team for each division then that's a little too much. I think someone should have no more than two "teams".


:lmao Gag order still in effect?


----------



## Xist2inspire

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Thank god CP3 escaped NO. As a Hornets fan I'm sad, but as a CP3 fan, thank goodness I don't have to watch him suffer on a subpar team anymore. The Clips were the team I wanted him to go to, so great.

Lol @ Sterling for caving in to Stern's demands though. Trading Gordon instead of Blesdoe was not a wise move. Hornets got greedy and the Clippers bit, though I wouldn't be surprised if Stern didn't put some extra pressure on Clips management to get that deal done.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Championship contenders make championship moves. The Bobcats today signed Melvin Ely & Reggie Williams.

Who do you guys think is tanking better so far? Toronto or Charlotte?

*Charlotte*
Walker/Augustin
Henderson/Williams
McGuire/Brown
Thomas/Diaw
Diop/Ely

*Raptors*
Calderon/Bayless
DeRozan/Barbosa
Forbes/J. Johnson
A. Johnson/Davis
Bargnani/Magloire


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Whoever has Bismack Biyombo


----------



## RKO_THUG

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Micheal Jordan as a owner <<
and 
Just raptors period<<<


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



LarryCoon said:


> Whoever has Bismack Biyombo


Biyombo's not in the NBA yet, they're still trying to work out a deal to let his team buy him out.


----------



## Ruck_Fules

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Raptors > Bobcats

I would bet Raptors end up with better record.


----------



## Xist2inspire

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Jordan's a horrible front-office guy. It's amazing just how bad he is.

Notorious, I think the Raps signed Aaron Grey to help out at center too (not like it matters)


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

If you really wanna know why the Raptors signed Aaron Gray, scroll to the bottom of this page: http://www.nba.com/playerfile/aaron_gray/career_stats.html


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Clippers tickets are all sold out for the season..amazing


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Because his best game was 4 years ago?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

BECAUSE HES DAH TORONTO KILLA!!!


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

If you can't beat him, sign him.


----------



## Xist2inspire

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao 
If you can't beat 'em, sign 'em.

EDIT: Damn, beat me to it


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Dwight's a fucking moron. Quit being a little bitch and just come out and say that you do not want to be in Orlando and demand a trade. His antics are fucking ridiculous. He said "There's no place I would rather be than here in Orlando," two days ago, and requested another fucking trade yesterday. I'm the biggest Dwight Howard fan on this forum, and probably will still be regardless of his decision, but until then, he needs to fuck off. Either keep his mouth shut or say he's out.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



WWF said:


> Dwight's a fucking moron. Quit being a little bitch and just come out and say that you do not want to be in Orlando and demand a trade. His antics are fucking ridiculous. He said "There's no place I would rather be than here in Orlando," two days ago, and requested another fucking trade yesterday. I'm the biggest Dwight Howard fan on this forum, and probably will still be regardless of his decision, but until then, he needs to fuck off. Either keep his mouth shut or say he's out.


He already did. He told teammates yesterday he expected to be Net.. Orlando didn't like Nets deal and decided to keep him..Magic are just in denial..


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

So where's Mo Williams getting traded now? Expiring contract in the 4th PG role in LAC, they can't cut Billups or trade him until July I believe.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

A Mo for Mike Miller swap?


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

amnestied the writing is on the wall


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao WWF don't get your panties in a bunch. Players cant request or discuss being traded to the team nor can they say they want out otherwise they will face a suspension. he has made it clear to the organization that he wants out and they should get their shit together and just do it because there is very low chance he resigns in the summer because it would require a championship and also they would have to prove to him that they will continue to be a contender in the future.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Hypnotiq said:


> amnestied the writing is on the wall


Not so fast, they can get talent for him and keep that for later.

Simmons seems to think a deal can be built around Mo Williams for Mehmet Okur.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> A Mo for Mike Miller swap?


Does LeBron like playing w/ Mo?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> So where's Mo Williams getting traded now? Expiring contract in the 4th PG role in LAC, they can't cut Billups or trade him until July I believe.


Hopefully Mo gets amnestied, leaves the league & never comes back again...and I hope his twitter account gets permanently deleted..


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



WWF said:


> Does LeBron like playing w/ Mo?


Idk. I'm sure he'd rather play with Mo as his #4 option on the floor then as his #2 option. Besides Mo > Chalmers. The Heat could easily waive Eddie House or trade him for a draft pick or cash or something.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

And it's Mo, not Delonte West :side:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Speaking of Delonte, anybody hear about how he worked as a stock boy at a furniture store during the lockout because he couldn't go overseas because of his legal issues.

Either he just wanted to do something to keep himself busy during the lockout or he blew all his money. I'm hoping it's the former, because as well know, Delonte isn't right in the head.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Shotguns are expensive.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

lol i wouldnt trust anything simmons says the moron is deadset clueless


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Speaking of Delonte, anybody hear about how he worked as a stock boy at a furniture store during the lockout because he couldn't go overseas because of his legal issues.
> 
> Either he just wanted to do something to keep himself busy during the lockout or he blew all his money. I'm hoping it's the former, because as well know, Delonte isn't right in the head.


:lmao didn't someone post his application in the old thread?


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*










New Heat alternates. Not a fan of 'em.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Spurs?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Oh, yeah. Does look like San Antonio's, lol.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I like those. I hate the red road alternates. But the Kings have the best new jerseys by far.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Damn, those look awesome.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I actually like the Heat's jersey, they should have red on it though since that is their main colour. King's look nice as well.


----------



## PRODIGY

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



WWF said:


> New Heat alternates. Not a fan of 'em.


I like 'em. Think it's time to upgrade my DWade jersey.


----------



## BallinGid

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> If you really wanna know why the Raptors signed Aaron Gray, scroll to the bottom of this page: http://www.nba.com/playerfile/aaron_gray/career_stats.html


lmaoo all his career highs are against the raptors


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Spurs 2012<Spurs 11
lakers 12<lakers 11
mavs 12< mavs 11
nugs 12< nugs 11
blazers 12< blazers 11
grizz 12=grizz 11
lolhornets
THUNDER 12> THUNDER 11

:hmm:


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

IDK BRO. I like the Mavs this year.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

This season is back to normal for the Mavs. Stacking a bunch of talent and then exiting in the 1st or 2nd round.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Ghetto Anthony said:


> IDK BRO. I like the Mavs this year.


there is no doubt they have gotten a lot better than when I laughed at the thought of them repeating as champions, but they still lost a great defensive presence in Chandler, Bulter(who was great while there, but not needed for that championship), and Barea, who had some great games in the post season. 

point is, other than the Lakers, I hope I see Thunder/Bulls in the finals this year to see the battle of the future.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

OK DUDE. THEY LOST CHANDLER. 

They have Haywood rite. Any cap room? Can they grab another C? There is still time. plz no Miami championship.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

dw GA, I'm sure someone(maybe the Knicks or Bulls) will stop the Heat. 


And no, they wont be getting another C, well highly unlikely, this season because they want as much cap for next year as possible.


----------



## RKO_THUG

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

We got haywood, Ian Mahimni, and Dirk could play center. Could Lamar play center? 
I know its not a lot but its the dallas mavericks we gonna score!


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Did CP3 do a sign and trade or is the Blake Griffin 2014 sweepstakes still on?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

he accepted his option for next year.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'll give Blake Griffin about 2 years to realize he's gotta get out of there, which happens to be around when his rookie contract is up


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

he wont be leaving LA...if you know what I mean. :side:


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*


----------



## Near™

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Clippers ended up getting Chris Paul.

ESPN Link

But we will see what happens.



GhettoAnthony said:


> OK DUDE. THEY LOST CHANDLER.
> 
> They have Haywood rite. Any cap room? Can they grab another C? There is still time. plz no Miami championship


Where did you hear this? He haf already signed and I can't find a trace on the Internet.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

CP3 will be a Knick in 2 yrs if his knee holds up..Blake is still up for debate..I say don't count out OKC


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Dallas will sign another C to a one year deal, should have signed Kwame. He's an elite defensive center.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Wow, Los Angeles sure has an awesome team now. I'm talking about the Los Angeles Clippers. Haha...Chris Paul running the point, Chauncey and Randy Foye to play SG, Caron Butler as the SF, and Blake Griffen as the PF to dunk over people. This sounds dangerous. The Hornets got a good deal too as Eric Gordon was a pretty good scorer last year before his injury. Man, these trades are so crazy in the NBA.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Check back with the Clips in 2 years chrono, right after Sterling works his magic


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Eric Gordon is the only SG under 30 worth having.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Clippers certainly have a must see team so I'm glad I got league pass, but they aren't competitive yet.


----------



## Near™

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



chronoxiong said:


> Wow, Los Angeles sure has an awesome team now. I'm talking about the Los Angeles Clippers. Haha...Chris Paul running the point, Chauncey and Randy Foye to play SG, Caron Butler as the SF, and Blake Griffen as the PF to dunk over people. This sounds dangerous. The Hornets got a good deal too as Eric Gordon was a pretty good scorer last year before his injury. Man, these trades are so crazy in the NBA.


Billups is a natural point guard, so they may go with a PG, PG, PF, SF, C starting line up as they do in some college. I don't know much about Randy Foye, so I won't comment on that.

We will see when it all comes to.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

http://www.foxsportswest.com/12/14/...ding_clippers.html?blockID=626930&feedID=3661

LOL they dont give a shit gordon left


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

hey if d12 just becomes a free agent and signs with the nets ill be down with that too


----------



## Epididymis

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Hornets definitely got the better end of the deal. The Clippers gave up too much for Paul and Foye. The Clippers were already a great team with Billups. Well in the end, the Clippers are still making the playoffs but not sure how far they'll go.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I still think they will be exciting to watch. Paul loved his alley-hoop passes to Tyson Chandler back then so he's going to love lobbing it up to Griffin.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

lol "I'm going to church sunday"


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Damn, we really should have made a 12 days until the NBA song. :side:

Can't fucking wait.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I would have gutted the team, and traded draft picks post Griffin in 2014 and Bledsoe before trading Gordon. Refused to trade Gordon.

Paul, Gordon, Butler, Griffin, Jordan, Billups, big acquired for Mo Williams expiring contract, cheap vets, is a championship caliber rotation.


----------



## theDJK

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



chronoxiong said:


> I still think they will be exciting to watch. Paul loved his alley-hoop passes to Tyson Chandler back then so he's going to love lobbing it up to Griffin.


Come on...it's Blake "fucking" Griffen. A fan from the nose bleeds can lob it to him, and no matter where Blake is, well come up and dunk it. That's just how he rolls.


----------



## Rawlin

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

DAMN. Kaman, Aminou, Gordon, AND the 1st round pick for paul? 

will be interesting i guess, to see how that actually works out for them. Paul/Griffin will be fun for sure, but they definitely gave a lot away here.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I wonder what the Magic will receive for Dwight lulz.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Magic aren't dealing with Sterling so probably a lot less


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Crawford to Portland.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I really hope it wasn't true and that Portland really isn't gonna start him over Wes Matthews.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

As a big Babbitt fan, I hope it doesn't get Matthews some time at SF with Batum and Wallace.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Richard.... RIIIIIIIIIIIIIP, HAMILTON!


----------



## Chismo

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Geee, I'm getting late for this season, will anyone post the most significant trades/buys for next season? Last thing I heard is Carter and Odom to Dallas, and Chris Paul to Clippers. Damn, why not Lakers, Chris?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Man I'm praying for Jeff Green that the issues surrounding his heart aren't that serious. They're doing some more tests and the results will come in tomorrow. Hoping that he's doing ok.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Matthews isn't playing the 3, he more in between PG-SG, rather than SG-SF


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

jeff green is a career disappointment if your counting on him your team should run


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'm not counting on him, but who wants to see a guy have to end his career or potentially die because of a heart problem?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

So amnesty news. In order to sign Jamal Crawford, the Blazers have amnestied Brandon Roy. Also, the Nets have amnestied Travis Outlaw. So here's the updated amnesty list:

Cleveland - Baron Davis
Golden State - Charlie Bell
New Jersey - Travis Outlaw
New York - Chauncey Billups
Orlando - Gilbert Arenas
Portland - Brandon Roy


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

And Baron Davis is one uping Billups' threat to retire by claiming injury that will keep him out two months.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Shaquille O'Neal said:


> I'm intrigued by the Orlando situation, I waiting to see if they make the same mistake twice. #magic


I'm assuming he means either A. letting Dwight walk or B. Not trying to put enough talent around him or C. Shaq's just blabbering and doesn't know what he's talking about.


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> And Baron Davis is one uping Billups' threat to retire by claiming injury that will keep him out two months.


He's had the back injury since day 1 of training camp, before he was amnestyd


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> So amnesty news. In order to sign Jamal Crawford, the Blazers have amnestied Brandon Roy. Also, the Nets have amnestied Travis Outlaw. So here's the updated amnesty list:
> 
> Cleveland - Baron Davis
> Golden State - Charlie Bell
> New Jersey - Travis Outlaw
> New York - Chauncey Billups
> Orlando - Gilbert Arenas
> Portland - Brandon Roy


:lmao Travis Outlaw! This guy was just signed this past season


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



JoeRulz said:


> Geee, I'm getting late for this season, will anyone post the most significant trades/buys for next season? Last thing I heard is Carter and Odom to Dallas, and Chris Paul to Clippers. Damn, why not Lakers, Chris?


http://espn.go.com/nba/transactions


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Bulls re-signed Scalabrine. How the fuck does he still have a job in the NBA?


----------



## RKO_THUG

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



WWF said:


> The Bulls re-signed Scalabrine. How the fuck does he still have a job in the NBA?


Are you serious? The white mama is the reason why we even made it too the playoffs last year!


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Great attitude, and basketball intelligence. His worth comes from the bench and locker room.

Very smart who knows what the coaching staff. He's practically a coach himself.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Bonzi Wells signed? :lmao Blast to the past


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Jamaal Tinsley & Larry Hughes signed too. Is this the year of the comeback for the role players of the mid 2000's?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Would be some shit if Robert Horry came out of retirement...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'm sure he'd probably still be the clutchest player in the league.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

You'd know something is up if Latrell Sprewell came back :lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao would probably break any rules possible and veto any team from signing him.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Somebody better sign Adam Morrison. I don't care what anybody says. He's still the next Larry Bird.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

That ship has sailed.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> So amnesty news. In order to sign Jamal Crawford, the Blazers have amnestied Brandon Roy. Also, the Nets have amnestied Travis Outlaw. So here's the updated amnesty list:
> 
> Cleveland - Baron Davis
> Golden State - Charlie Bell
> New Jersey - Travis Outlaw
> New York - Chauncey Billups
> Orlando - Gilbert Arenas
> Portland - Brandon Roy


why amnesty a person that has to retire?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Because they would still have to pay him until April 2012 because the rules are IIRC something along the lines of if you have a medical retirement, the team must continue to pay you until you haven't played for a year. They did it so they could have cap space to sign Jamal Crawford.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

that is the dumbest thing I've heard, well other than the Clippers trade. Waste a great thing that you can keep for a number years to sign Crawford, who you really dont need.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

jesus christ michael redd was in indy today meeting with larry 

dont do it son fpalm


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Michael Redd is still a great spot up shooter, you just can't expect the old Michael Redd from him. That being said, I hope Danny doesn't sign him.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I don't think Redd is gonna get a big contract. Larry might just give him the MLE or a minimum


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Can't believe I'm saying this, but I'm excited to see the Cavaliers/Pistons game tomorrow. Not that I'm a fan of either team, I'm just happy the NBA is back. But I do wanna see Kyrie Irving & Brandon Knight in their first NBA "game".


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Jazz have signed Josh Howard I guess to replace Kirilenko.

For those of you that care, Chris Paul's first press conference as a Clipper is being streamed on NBA.com right now.

http://www.nba.com/live1/


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I got slow internet right now, anything interesting about the conference?


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

they really need to fire vinny he is an awful coach


----------



## RKO_THUG

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

They said "I'm glad chris paul is here to bring a championship to the clippers." 

I'm not a fan of the clippers but I can't wait to watch them.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

d12 now saying his trade request still stands wtf


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Heat may have found their PG in Norris Cole..ESPN guys on twitter says he's been most impressive player tonight outside of the big 3...Stat line so far is 19 pts 3 assists 5 rebs 3 stls...I know it's earl and stuff but it's still good for the Heat if they can find someone showing something right now at that position before they go out and sign someone


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Howard is just a big skitzo.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

no its not good for the heat i dont care about miami


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Howard isn't skitzo, the guy wants to be traded, anyone that thinks otherwise is in denial or stupid.


----------



## RKO_THUG

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Even though the trade was pulled off Howard told orlando trade me or I leave you guys while you have nothing. I think Howard's being pretty fair.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

But it can be debated is he really being fair? Guys like CP3, Melo & dwight can be praised for saying I don't want tob e here so trade me now & get something in return, but on the otherside they are forcing the team's hand by not playing out their contract..While LeBron can be looked at negatively for what went down, he did played out his entire contract and did give the team one last chance to improve the team and make a run..So regarding it being fair, there's two ways to look at it so I understand both sides whether you think Dwight is right or if he's doing wrong...


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao, LBJ didn't want to be traded so that he could make sure he could join Wade. Don't fool yourself, he had this shit planned out way before. There was absolutely no effort in the playoffs from him, at all, he wasn't giving them one last chance, he was just waiting until the off season so he could "decide" where he wanted to go. If anything, he was just giving the Cavs false hope of resigning him when it was never going to happen.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

It's not just Jeff Green. It's been reported that Chuck Hayes also failed his stress echo test and that the Kings are conducting tests on him because he may have an abnormality.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> The Heat may have found their PG in Norris Cole..ESPN guys on twitter says he's been most impressive player tonight outside of the big 3...Stat line so far is 19 pts 3 assists 5 rebs 3 stls...I know it's earl and stuff but it's still good for the Heat if they can find someone showing something right now at that position before they go out and sign someone


Is there a replay I can watch? I heard Lebron's been showing off some post moves.


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> The Heat may have found their PG in Norris Cole..ESPN guys on twitter says he's been most impressive player tonight outside of the big 3...Stat line so far is 19 pts 3 assists 5 rebs 3 stls...I know it's earl and stuff but it's still good for the Heat if they can find someone showing something right now at that position before they go out and sign someone


I watched most of his games at Cleveland State, he's better then Chalmers already. Would have gone much higher in the draft had he not gone to a mid-major. Really talented player.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

d12 to the nets at the trade deadline thats my call


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

:hmm: I would think the Magic would not want that media circus following them around all year, I guess not


----------



## Rawlin

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> It's not just Jeff Green. It's been reported that Chuck Hayes also failed his stress echo test and that the Kings are conducting tests on him because he may have an abnormality.


anyone who watches Hayes shoot free throws could have told us that. 

*hopes there's nothing wrong with him so that joke doesn't go south*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



LarryCoon said:


> :hmm: I would think the Magic would not want that media circus following them around all year, I guess not


if magic traded d12 to the nets now theyd obviously have a better record and the magic would have a lower pick in the draft

if they waited it out and traded if at the deadline, the nets will probably have a pretty shitty record so the magic will get a higher draft pick in the draft


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I feel pretty certain that D12 is moving at the deadline, as well.

No real need for the Magic to make a move now. Wait, and see the market hits a fever pitch for him. See if the price can be driven up.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



GD said:


> if magic traded d12 to the nets now theyd obviously have a better record and the magic would have a lower pick in the draft
> 
> if they waited it out and traded if at the deadline, the nets will probably have a pretty shitty record so the magic will get a higher draft pick in the draft


But then the Magic themselves would have a better record with Howard. Plus, why does everyone keep discounting this media firestorm thing. Didn't we see it in Denver last year?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Howard is going to the Lakers, GD is in denial. If we can't get Dwight with just Bynum and some add ons, then we'll trade Pau to the Rockets, like them, for some of their players(or another team willing to trade for him) get the necessary players and trade to them while keeping another couple of players on our team.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

lakers fans never cease to amaze me


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

brah you aint getting Dwight. Your 5 draft picks wont be worth a lot once you have Howard and DWill, and the Magic know that.


----------



## Rawlin

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

bet those players that they pick would play more games in a season than bynum


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*











I bet those players could get more boards than Brook without benig 7 feet tall.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

hows kobe bryant doing lately


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I bet those players could get more boards than Brook without benig 7 feet tall.


Damn that looks nice


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Remember when Kevin Garnett got traded to the Lakers? Neither do I.

Lakers get a lot of guys, but ya'll don't get everyone..


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

remember when we got Wilt? then Kareem? then Shaq? Then Pau?

DO YOU SEE A TREND. And guess what all of their arrivals resulted in?


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Dwight is going to get traded, and the Nets deal of offering Brook Lopez and 5 firsts is better then Andrew Bynum's knee replacements. (I'm exaggerating on the 5 firsts)

But management had signed off on a deal to the Nets, until the owner turned it down. Once we get near the deadline and the Nets offer more, he'll prob end up there.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Those 5 picks are all worthless since none of them will be even slighty good.

Bynum>Brook

That is all that needs to be said.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

guess you havent heard that kobe wants to demand a trade


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



GD said:


> guess you havent heard that kobe wants to demand a trade


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I love Brook's knees better than Andrew's. But I don't know about Brook, I mean, Mike Miller got more rebounds than him last year. 

By the way, sorta off topic: anyone watched youtube clips of Brook Lopez? Every single highlight of him was doing a right hookshot. I went to other videos and every single go-to move was a hookshot going to the right.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Brah this isn't four years ago.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

what will lakers fans do when they cant get d12 and kobe wants to leave


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Acting as if Bynum and Gasol aren't one of, if not, the best front court in the NBA...

If Bynum stays healthy this year, then I'm sure Nets would want him over Brook "makes Kris Humphries look like a great rebounder" Lopez.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

IF

who wouldnt rather have a guy that is consistent and healthy then a man with 1/2 a knee


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Wait a year more for the Blake Griffin sweepstakes?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

lamar odom


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

You act like the gap between Lopez and Bynum is large, which it isn't. Lopez is a much better scorer, Bynum is a much better rebounder. Lopez + FIVE FIRST ROUND PICKS is better than an injury-plagued Andrew Bynum.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

so yeah lets get rid of GASOL AND BYNUM LAKERS ON THREE


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Bynum seemed fine last year to me, was playing great too.


Bynum would be a way better scorer if he didn't have Kobe and Pau on his team WWF. He is getting better in the paint and I've heard he has worked on his mid range shot like Pau does so that's good to hear. Brook is unwilling to rebound, rebounding is about effort and sure does have the height for it so he doesn't have any good excuse. Would you rather have a competitor like Bynum, that wanted to be a bigger focal point in the offense when the Lakers were struggling last year, or Brook a guy that has a lot of talent but is unwilling to go for those rebounds. And we could offer 5 picks too, it would be the exact same thing except they get the Rockets pick in their trade.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

yo i also hear brook lopez is working on his rebounding and i hear he is like teboew reincarnated


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Nets are the Nets, so they'll still find a way to suck even with Howard and Williams.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Or Dwight will walk for nothing and him and DWill will join the Mavs trolololol.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Dwight is not walking away for nothing.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

yeah and then you can watch the mavs shit all over 1/2 knee bynum


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> Dwight is not walking away for nothing.


Because Orlando's gonna trade him soon? Or did you mean the same thing as Lebron and Bosh didn't walk away for nothing since Toronto and Cleveland got Miami's 1st round picks?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

11ers pft


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Chris Paul trade stained NBA’s credibility
By Adrian Wojnarowski

The coincidence was uncanny: Blind bidding on the amnesty waiver wire, several teams with a chance to claim Chauncey Billups, and somehow the Los Angeles Clippers made the highest offer. All these years owner Donald Sterling was the bane of the commissioner’s existence, and now David Stern needed him in the worst way. All the times Stern let the creep slide on professional and personal indiscretions, the NBA knew the Clippers were the final, most legitimate suitor still standing to bail the league out of its own self-created Chris Paul debacle.


Chris Paul's initial trade to the Lakers was vetoed by David Stern after rival owners complained to the league office.
(NBAE/Getty Images)
So, yes, the Clippers bid just north of $2 million on Billups, and the NBA has left everyone justified to wonder about the purity of that process. No one blinked. No one voiced a grievance. Nevertheless, this is the fairest question of the post-lockout NBA: From Stern to deputies Adam Silver, Joel Litvin and Stu Jackson, how can anyone ever be sure – despite denials to the contrary – that someone didn’t tip Clippers management to make sure they placed the highest bid?


----------



## Rawlin

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

like how everyone makes fun of lopez' rebounding (deserved), but no one ever mentions his defense.

and by his defense, i mean his lack of it. dude is a ********* on the defensive end. he's far too slow, and seems to get pushed around way too easily. i find that more concerning than his rebounding.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

hes TIM TEBOW


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Rawlin said:


> like how everyone makes fun of lopez' rebounding (deserved), but no one ever mentions his defense.
> 
> and by his defense, i mean his lack of it. dude is a ********* on the defensive end. he's far too slow, and seems to get pushed around way too easily. i find that more concerning than his rebounding.


I dont watch and haven't watched many Nets games so I really couldn't comment on his defense, but if it is as bad as his rebounding then there really should be no debate whether Magic should get Bynum or him. Bynum healthy, as the main scorer and rebounded could probably average around 18 and 12ish for the year. I cant really comment on the full extent of his offensive game because he is usually by the basket on th Lakers' offense, but he does do some good things in the paint.

oh and the Nets/Raptors games in England last year were amazing, just thought I'd randomly mention tbat.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Pretty pumped for tomorrow. Don't even care that it's preseason.


----------



## Doddsy_V1

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Marc Spears of Yahoo! Sports said Thursday night that Kobe Bryant "is healthy and his hops are back."

Spears wrote, "Word is he dunked very hard on rookie forward Malcolm Thomas at Thursday's Lakers practice." Bryant underwent a somewhat experimental procedure on his chronic, albeit mostly minor knee injury, and the early returns suggest it worked.

Source: Marc Spears on Twitter Dec 16 - 4:54 AM

FUCK YEAH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



WWF said:


> Pretty pumped for tomorrow. Don't even care that it's preseason.


Me too.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Fuckers, all I got to look forward to this season is some actual post defense in Kwame fucking Brown, and a hopeful trade to jettison the garbage that is Monta Ellis.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

1/2 knee bynum to the rescue


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

If Kyrie aint the starter over Ramon Sessions I might go insane..


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'll laugh my ass of if Ramon is the starter, he deserves it.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Well since the pre-season starts today, and there's most likely not any major moves left, here's my predictions for this year.

*East*
1. Miami
2. Chicago
3. Boston
4. New York
5. Indiana
6. Philadelphia
7. Atlanta
8. Milwaukee
9. New Jersey
10. Orlando (I expect Dwight to get traded at the deadline)
11. Cleveland
12. Washington
13. Detroit
14. Charlotte
15. Toronto
*West*
1. Oklahoma City
2. Dallas
3. Memphis
4. L.A. Lakers
5. San Antonio
6. L.A. Clippers
7. Portland
8. Golden State
9. Utah
10. Phoenix
11. Minnesota
12. Houston
13. Denver
14. Sacramento
15. New Orleans

*MVP:* Kevin Durant
*ROY:* Kemba Walker
*DPOY:* Serge Ibaka
*6th Man:* George Hill
*MIP:* Eric Gordon
*COY:* Doug Collins


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

MEMPHIS MAKE MOVES GET PAID


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

MVP: Rose
ROY: Udoh
DPOY: Dwight
6th Man: Odom
MIP: Wall
COY:Jackson

East: Chicago, New York, Miami, Orlando, Indiana, Philly, Atlanta, Milwaukee, Boston, Washington, Toronto, New jersey, Charlotte, Detroit, Cleveland

West: Oklahoma City, Memphis, Dallas, Clippers, Blazers, Spurs, Lakers, Jazz, GSW, Houston, Kings, Suns, T-Wolves, Nuggets, Hornets


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Ekpe Udoh isn't a rookie.

Also in other news, Mike Brown is planning to bring Metta World Peace off the bench so I'm guessing Matt Barnes will be the new starter.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Damn, i have no idea who rookies are, was gonna say Jimmer, but changed it.

I don't think vet heavy teams will do very well this year, aside from Dallas' depth. The Celtics, Lakers, Spurs will suffer.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I think veteran teams will benefit from the lockout. Old guys don't need training camp as much. And the shorter season will keep them from burning out before the playoffs.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Veterans are gonna be forced to play 3 back to back to back games a couple of times unless they want to risk not going to the playoffs. Remember what happened in 1999?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Majority of teams only have one want back to back to back.

And veteran teams like the Celtics & Spurs have already came out and said that they're vets play will be limited and they won't be participating in the full long road trips or the full back to back to backs.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Hence, risking their playoff hopes


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I really like Philly this year. I can see True Holliday taking the next step to becoming a D-Rose type of guard, so long as Doug allows him some slack to shoot the ball more.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Jrue Holiday's in my top 10 favorite players, I'm hoping he has a breakout season this year. I love the tandem of Holiday/Lou-Will.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'm hoping Evan Turner can give them something too.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Or Meeks will just be awesome and drain 200+ 3's.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'm interested to see how Paul George does this year. He grew over the summer and he's now 6'10, I don't think I've ever seen a 6'10 or taller SG. And no Raptor fans, Bargnani doesn't count.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yeah, not sure how he grows 2 inches over the summer. I'm interested to see how he does, as well. I'm a big fan of athletic players like he, Iguodala, LeBron, Terrence Williams, etc...


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

So will Eric Gordon actually play better on the Hornets? Guy can create his own shots & he's the best player on the team, hands down.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I hated Paul George in college, he's a beast.

Wasn't Wally Z a SG? Or was he only playing that in All-Star games?
Apparently he was only 6'7, despite the fact I specifically remember in the 2002 all star game the announcers saying the West had 4 players of 6'10 or more on the floor at once.


----------



## Near™

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> I hated Paul George in college, he's a beast.
> 
> Wasn't Wally Z a SG? Or was he only playing that in All-Star games?
> Apparently he was only 6'7, despite the fact I specifically remember in the 2002 all star game the announcers saying the West had 4 players of 6'10 or more on the floor at once.


Wally Z is a forward, so yes, he must have been playing SG for the All-Star game. All-Star game is basically 5 on 5, screw the positions have fun and rack up points.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

*East*
1. Miami
2. Chicago
3. New York
4. Boston
5. Indiana
6. Atlanta
7. Philly
8. New Jersey
9. Orlando - Dwight will get traded by deadline
10. Milwaukee
11. Detroit
12. Washington
13. Cleveland
14. Charlotte
15. Toronto
*West*
1. Oklahoma City
2. Memphis
3. Dallas
4. Lakers
5. Clippers
6. San Antonio
7. Portland
8. Houston
9. Golden State
10. Utah
11. Phoenix
12. Denver
13. Minny
14. Sacramento
15. New Orleans

*MVP:* Kevin Durant
*ROY:* Derrick Williams
*DPOY:* Dwight Howard
*6th Man:* Jamal Crawford
*MIP:* Deandre Jordan
*COY:* Rick Carisle


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

d west and even pendergraph aint playing tonight


----------



## Xile44

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Brando Knight vs Kyrie Irving tonight


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Paul George did a pretty good job stopping Rose in the playoffs at 6'8. I wonder how he'll do at 6'10?


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

who's playing SG for the bulls tonight
they waived keeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeef bogans and no rip yet ?

korver ?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Pretty good job is used kinda loosely. The sprained ankle slowed him down more than any Pacers defender. 

Bogans is out, Rip is signed and ready to go. Not sure he'll play tonight, but he'll be the starting 2-guard vs LALakers.

Forgot that the Bulls game is tonight. Excited to see some basketball, even if it is preseason.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

wizards bout to go gorilla and take the will out the sixers. if you want to see the future at work watch the dysfunctional wizards.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I love how so many people think the Knicks are better than the C's now.

We have the better backcourt.
We are better defensively.
We have more depth and are more balanced.
We're proven winners.
We have better coaching.
I mean come on, the Knicks only have 2 good defensive players in their starting lineup.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

you have jeff green that's an automatic loss. why do you let knick fans get to you? you can't let them be excited and think the sky is the limit. i don't need to constantly to reassure myself to know both teams aren't going to to finals this year.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

1. Heat
2. Knicks
3. Bulls
4. Celtics


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> I love how so many people think the Knicks are better than the C's now.
> 
> We have the better backcourt.
> We are better defensively.
> We have more depth and are more balanced.
> We're proven winners.
> We have better coaching.
> I mean come on, the Knicks only have 2 good defensive players in their starting lineup.


plus amare's knees are just as bad as KG's


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Not really... it was his back that caused a problem much of last year.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Father Flex said:


> 1. Heat
> 2. Knicks
> 3. Bulls
> 4. Celtics


Nah. We're 2nd best.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I can't see it going anywhere close to as well as it did last year. We are overachievers.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I fear that as well, however, I think that Boozer and Noah both have something to prove this season. If they can play at a higher level, I think it all balances out. 

My biggest concern is staying healthy. Deng has never been more lucky with injuries than he was last season. That is a major concern. Bulls need him. 

And of course, that Rose guy...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Ray Allen has said he wants to sign an extension with the C's after this season. He says he won't go to another team he's either coming back to Boston or retiring. I'm all for it but he'll have to take a pay cut. Ray could play till he's 40 if he wanted to.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Ray needs to go a good team, he should join the Knicks.


----------



## Champ

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

think notorious is forgetting the single most important factor:

age

ny > boston


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Epic.

http://www.nba.com/live1/

@Champ: The T'Wolves & Cavs are the two youngest teams in the league so I guess they're better than the C's too right?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Word is, Jeff Green could miss the whole season with his heart issue.

Yep the C's are fucked. This offseason gets worse and worse by the day.


----------



## Champ

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

the cavs and wolves don't have melo/amare/chandler


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

but...but...but THE FUTURE...but he was on my fantasy team. 


Hope this isnt too serious and get this resolved. that Perkins trade just gets more awful every time you think about it.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Tyson Chandler might be the most overrated center in the league.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Anyone have a Cavs stream?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Cavs game doesn't start for 5 more minutes plus it's on TV?

You don't have NBATV?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

why dont I have the Bulls game? I really need league pass, but could never convince my parents/brother that we should get it and I dont want to waste my own 170 dollars on it tbh.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Cavs game doesn't start for 5 more minutes plus it's on TV?
> 
> You don't have NBATV?


Nope. None of that stuff. Just the Bulls plus ESPN or the TNT games is all I get.

I found streams to all the games, if anyone wants it...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yo PM it to me Flex, because my LP got delayed because of my stupid ass parents.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Flex just post it in here brah, would love it.


Seatle needs a team, I use to get all their games as well as Grizzle games. I get all the Seahawks' game, but that is basically useless with TJax there.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Thanks Flex.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Yo PM it to me Flex, because my LP got delayed because of my stupid ass parents.


Sent.



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Flex just post it in here brah, would love it.
> 
> 
> Seatle needs a team, I use to get all their games as well as Grizzle games. I get all the Seahawks' game, but that is basically useless with TJax there.


I will send it to the *P*rime *M*inister. Not sure if streams are allowed on WF....


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Oh boy, oh boy. Excited to see Kyrie. Never seen a whole lot of him.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

So did C.J. change his number so Rip could have 32?


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> So did C.J. change his number so Rip could have 32?


Yep. 10K


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

why is sessions starting? Are the Cavs retarded?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Just because he's starting tonight doesn't mean he's the permanent starter.

I mean, how often has the #1 pick ever came off the bench?

LOL at Charlie Villanueva airballing a layup. Why has Detroit yet to amnesty him?


----------



## WWE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Damn, so many empty seats for the pistons/cav's game.. but thats expected since its pre-season

I got Pistons for this game, they dont need rip


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Jimmy Butler is playing some great ball.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Imma need to get Greg Monroe in my next fantasy draft. I had him last year and he was fantastic, no clue how I forgot about him.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

JM's got Greg I think.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

In my _next one. _The one I truly care about.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

pfft, what other league could you possibly care about, WF league is where it's at. :side:


If I only my friends cared about fantasy basketball, its hard enough to find people that actually like the sport, finding people that are interested in fantasy here is nearly impossible. I have two hockey keeper leagues though, that shit takes a second to find people for.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

So when are Kyrie & Brandon gonna start playing? I mean because they're the reason people are watching. Not Ramon Sessions & Will Bynum.

@UDK: I'm sure my friends would be interested in playing fantasy basketball but I probably couldn't trust them to be active.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

dahntay jones is a fkn scrub


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Lol'd at 0 to 2 in the first 5 minutes of the Cavs/Pistons game. Why am I watching this shit?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

He's not a scrub in 2K12 though.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Im about to switch the channel if Kyrie doesn't get in this game fast.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

BRANDON KNIGHT'S IN!!!


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Boozer still sucks. Nothing has changed here, boys.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Kyrie's in.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Boozer has been playing ? cant say ive noticed him


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Rose really fell in love with his jump shot this offseason. Might be too early to gauge if it paid off but doesn't look any more improved than it was last year.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Wow. Washington is down 35-56 against Philly.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

that quater was downright embarrassing


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Damn how do you get blown out in a preseason game?


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

*This Knight/Irving battle is fun in Detroit.*


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'll never forget the moment when JaVale McGee was in the midst of his triple double V. Chicago last year. They were down by 40 and at that point, McGee had 9 pts and double digit blocks and rebounds. Wall found him wide open under the basket, nobody from the Bulls second string contested him, and McGee dunked the ball and did a "SPYDER" type of pose like the dude from And 1.

:lmao

Immediately after, Flip Saunders shook his head in disbelief as McGee continued cheering down court, despite the 40 point margin, vindicated by his dunk to solidify his triple double.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Knight has looked better so far tbh, by a lot.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Knight looking good


----------



## Xile44

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Did you guys see this?



> I have no expectation that he'll play this year. None. Hope I'm wrong. Don't think I am. @flatlander_1 News on Jeff Green?
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/SeanGrandePBP...18467112914945


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

^^yeah, notorious already posted it.



Anyways, Flex I remember last year when the Wizards were getting blown out and it was garbage time and McGee got the ball on a fast break and tried a free throw dunk. The look on his coach's face was priceless. :lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yeah and I remember when they were getting blown out by Miami and he tried to dunk over James Jones, he had no chance of making it because he was so far back, he almost killed Jones.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> ^^yeah, notorious already posted it.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, Flex I remember last year when the Wizards were getting blown out and it was garbage time and McGee got the ball on a fast break and tried a free throw dunk. The look on his coach's face was priceless. :lmao


Don't get me started on McGee, I had two years of front row seats to that in college. Better botching dunks than chucking 3's, which is what his favorite thing to do for scouts was.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Trollin' used to mean something, JaVale McGee....


This Cavalier supporting cast is awful. Feel bad for Kyrie and Thompson to have to play with these guys.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Tristan Thompson isn't that good either. I just feel bad for Kyrie.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I still dont know why they got Thompson over Jonas whatever, dont even know if that is his first name, but that would have been way better for them in the long term. Kyrie, Jonas, Hickson and another top 5 player from this year's draft. Instead they got Thompson and I don't even know what they got for Hickson from the Kings.


Edit: Holy shit, great move by them, except Thompson still, but the trade of Hickson got them King's first. Which means they could get two top 5 picks this year which would be great for them.


----------



## theDJK

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I know he's playing a little slow, but I'm liking Irving a lot right now. Knight, he's doing his thing, but I'm calling Irving's going to turn it up in the 2nd half.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Thompson reminds me of Tyrus Thomas. I am way too familiar with Tyrus, unfortunately.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Can't wait until Blazers open practice starts...


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Boozer is useless


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

@UDK: The Kings pick is lottery protected.


----------



## theDJK

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

All I'm seeing right now with Thmopson is a tall skinny black kid that's playing basketball...so nothing special...nothing new..

Wait...and I just saw horrible passing from Eyenga.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



theDJK said:


> I know he's playing a little slow, but I'm liking Irving a lot right now. Knight, he's doing his thing, but I'm calling Irving's going to turn it up in the 2nd half.


Kyrie is ballin' out right now. 15 points or so... Started off slow but we can all tell this kid is special.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> @UDK: The Kings pick is lottery protected.


so Im back to thinking they're retarded.


Do they reallyt think Kyrie, Thompson, whoever>Kyrie, Hickson, Jonas, and whoever.

Personally, I really can't figure out what the fuck they were thinking.


Also I'm curious as to what happens if the pick does make the lottery? Does the team just lose the pick and not gain anything or what happens?


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Thompson has to improve but I'd rather have him then Jonas.. Jonas is beyond terrible on defense. Tristan at worst is going to be a really good defender.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

They get the pick the following year.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Forgot how good the Bulls bench is. They are dynamite. Jimmy Butler looks like a future baller.

Pacers have a lot of talent. But they desperately need a facilitator. That 2nd quarter was hideous. No team play, just an assload of isolation exuberance. However, if they can put it together, I see them taking the 5th seed ahead of Orlando, and Atlanta.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Pacers need Sessions Mikey.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

George Hill > Sessions.


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

You don't want Sessions.. His numbers are hollow, and hes a bad defender.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Ugh, Kobe is getting a divorce. Hope shit works out for him and it doesn't bother him this season. He also doesn't have a prenup apparently which means that she will get half, I fucking hate this shit. They should never get half, the court should decide how much they get, but she doesn't deserve half, if anything she should get around 60k a year as that would seem a lot more fair because that's how much she would likely be earning if she hadn't been married to a celebrity. But that is not basketball related so whatever.


----------



## theDJK

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Argh...don't get me started on Sessions' spotty numbers.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Been reading that MJ suits up regularly for Bobcats practices. Not in an attempt to come back or anything, but regardless, saw that he dunked, vert style, at 48. Anyone buy Jordan being able to contribute as a rotation player, even at this age?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

no flex, he doesn't have the endurance or stamina even as a rotation player. I've also heard during those practices if he goes too long he has ice on his knees, the guy is too old and shouldn't even attempt to come back for his sake.


----------



## theDJK

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Ugh, Kobe is getting a divorce. Hope shit works out for him and it doesn't bother him this season. He also doesn't have a prenup apparently which means that she will get half, I fucking hate this shit. They should never get half, the court should decide how much they get, but she doesn't deserve half, if anything she should get around 60k a year as that would seem a lot more fair because that's how much she would likely be earning if she hadn't been married to a celebrity. But that is not basketball related so whatever.


Just want to say that 1. Bitch don't deserve what she's obviously going to get, but what do you expect from a fucked up American court system.

2. I'm fapped to many dirty thoughts of the things i would do to Kobe's future ex-wife. Damn she's fine.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Doesn't shock me he's getting divorced, but does shock me it's not happening until now. After what the Lakers have done in recent weeks, surprised he's not leaving the team, too.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Well according to Stephen A., Kobe is pissed at the Lakers management and don't be surprised if he requests a trade at or by the end of the season.

The Pacers and these even numbered quarters.


----------



## theDJK

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Doesn't Kobe have a no trade clause on his contract?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

that honestly doesn't make sense. Couples should have to sign for a thing if they are going to split everything afterwards. How the fuck does she, deserve anything, if it was a normal couple and the woman was taking care of the kids at home and raising them then that's one thing, but this bitch probably has people do everything for her, clean the house, and any and all other house work or at least the perosn should have to do something to warrent the divorce(aka not irreconcilable differences since that is complete shit.)

Flatlands was so right about women. :hmm:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Stephen A's words not mine.

@UDK: Shaq just did the same thing with Hoopz, no pre-nup, and I think Lamar did it with Khloe.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Well according to Stephen A., Kobe is pissed at the Lakers management and don't be surprised if he requests a trade at or by the end of the season.
> 
> The Pacers and these even numbered quarters.


That's ironic; Stephen A is about as smart as some of those managers out there...

Trading Lamar to a team that's defending Champs anyway, & for no players?! Talk is they're ready to toss Gasol for about the same, & maybe Bynum, too.

I'm waiting for wrestlers making WWE films to be the biggest stars in LA at this point.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Well according to Mark Cuban, Lamar requested the Mavs.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Stephen A's words not mine.
> 
> @UDK: Shaq just did the same thing with Hoopz, no pre-nup, and I think Lamar did it with Khloe.


Doesn't Khloe make more than Lamar?

Bitches are nothing but hoes and tricks out for money. :side:


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Well according to Mark Cuban, Lamar requested the Mavs.


I'd only buy what Cuban says if I had his kind of $ sitting around... Besides, Lamar told "PTI" he knew they were going to trade him anyway after the Paul deal fell thru.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Doesn't Khloe make more than Lamar?


Mainly from guys who pay her for her sisters' numbers. But she did reintro- him to his father.


----------



## theDJK

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Doesn't Khloe make more than Lamar?
> 
> Bitches are nothing but hoes and tricks out for money. :side:


Every female is not like this, but they all have the ability to become this...which they understand that they have this power, which makes women way more dangerous and powerful than they need to be.

It's a sad shame.

But I still love my bitches! ^_^


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I just cant stand the fact she is going to get 180 million just because was married for 10 years, absolutely no skill, probably no college education, nothing, and she gets that. This is as bad as KFed getting Britney's money, except they were both at least talentless hacks.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Paul George with 15 points and 10 rebounds. The first double-double of his "career". I said "career" because people usually don't count pre-season games.

Guy's gonna be a beast when he reaches his potential.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I just cant stand the fact she is going to get 180 million just because was married for 10 years, absolutely no skill, probably no college education, nothing, and she gets that. This is as bad as KFed getting Britney's money, except they were both at least talentless hacks.


"Assuming facts not in evidence".

I understand the Kobe love, & even preference, but no reason to rip on her like this, especially assuming lack of a degree & things you have no clue about.

Should remove such people from the discussions.

Back on topic, maybe?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Why shouldn't I rip on her? At best she would have made 60k a year, and that is if she had a university education or at least got a good job, but she likely doesn't have a post high school education because she was marrying a basketball superstar that was going to make all the moeny, so why should get get half of 360 million dollars? Why should this talentless person make more than 99% of the world? Because was married to 10 years to guy that earned all the money?

lol Kobe Bryant has something to do with basketball and I'm discussing him, his personal life might affect his play, as I mentioned before, and I'm not that isn't the case. I highly doubt JM would remove me from the discussion for discussing a player on my team.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Why shouldn't I rip on her? At best she would have made 60k a year, and that is if she had a university education or at least got a good job, but she likely doesn't have a post high school education because she was marrying a basketball superstar that was going to make all the moeny, so why should get get half of 360 million dollars? Why should this talentless person make more than 99% of the world? Because was married to 10 years to guy that earned all the money?
> 
> lol Kobe Bryant has something to do with basketball and I'm discussing him, his personal life might affect his play, as I mentioned before, and I'm not that isn't the case. I highly doubt JM would remove me from the discussion for discussing a player on my team.


Go ahead & discuss him & even his off-court life... But getting a little too much about her & not about him/them, especially to make claims you have no clue about & state them as though they are facts.

I wouldn't expect he would do that either, but if they only did things for reasons that made sense, I'd still be in the NFL discussion.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

That was a sweet play by Knight & Gordon. That's one of my favorite plays in basketball: Drive in to the paint attract the defenders and then pass it out to a wide open player for three.


----------



## theDJK

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Tristan Thompson...looks so fucking awkward out there...but I'm enjoying his play!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

He should've stayed in college longer. He's not ready.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

lol watching the hornets fielding a team of unknowns


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'm not even gonna bother.


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Tristan gets to the free throw line a lot, gonna have to get some air under that shot though.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

^ What do you think of him? You're a Cavs fan right? He's killing Charlie Villanueva.


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I like him. He's obviously a project on offense but his athleticism and his ability to draw fouls should make him a capable offensive player. But obviously his strength (and the reason he was drafted) was for his defense and rebounding. Not your normal #4 pick because of the weak class but I think he'll be a solid player.

I was definitely in favor of taking him over Jonas.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Rose Garden is PACKED. True passionate fans in Portland. Meanwhile Miami barely fills out half their stadium. :lmao


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Samardo with 16 FT attempts, good lord.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

They don't have to fill up their home arena, they fill up all the road ones. Hence the nickname "The Heatles."

This Cavs/Pistons game has actually been good. The Pistons will definitely get some 2K12 time. I love the combination of Knight & Gordon.


----------



## theDJK

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yea this game is pretty damn good actually. I'm already giving my Cavs the time on 2k12.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Tragic turnover by Greg Monroe. They should've given it to Ben G.

Come on Detroit, you can't give up that many FT's. They've given up damn near 50.

LOL at Charlie V airballing the wide open 3. Those two girls in the crowd doing all that screaming are really fucking annoying, it's like those Jeff Hardy fangirls at a TNA show.


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Really hope Jamison gets traded.. Samardo and Tristan need minutes.


----------



## theDJK

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

LOL that's what Daye gets...thought he was going to get an easy shot...but NO Samuels out of no where...Awesome!


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

if anybody witnessed the massacre the philly cats put on those dc kids. i'm going to let you know that the wiz were obviously playing possum and will unleash their awesome on the nets who better not have dwight at that time.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

LOLGrizzlies.

I don't give a shit if it is the preseason, how in the hell do you lose to the Hornets without Gordon, Kaman, & Aminu?


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

i could have sworn the hornets had only like 10 players. so that's bad. they had 7 before the trade so i guess they have filled rosters spots b/c you need 8 to dress iirc.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Blazers looking pretty shitty in their open scrimmage.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



IMPULSE said:


> i could have sworn the hornets had only like 10 players. so that's bad. they had 7 before the trade so i guess they have filled rosters spots b/c you need 8 to dress iirc.


They filled the roster with D-Leaguers.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Kobe's wife files for Divorce:

ORANGE, Calif. (AP)—Kobe Bryant’s wife, who stood by her husband when he was charged with sexual assault in 2003, filed for divorce on Friday from the Los Angeles Lakers star, citing irreconcilable differences after a decade of marriage.

Vanessa Bryant signed the papers on Dec. 1. Kobe Bryant signed his response on Dec. 7 and it was filed Friday, according to the documents.

“The Bryants have resolved all issues incident to their divorce privately with the assistance of counsel and a judgment dissolving their marital status will be entered in 2012,” according to a statement from a representative for the couple.

In the filing, Vanessa Bryant asked for joint legal and physical custody of the couple’s two daughters, Natalia, 8, and Gianna, 5. Kobe Bryant asked for the same in his response. Vanessa Bryant also requested spousal support.

The Bryants “ask that in the interest of our young children and in light of the upcoming holiday season the public respect our privacy during this difficult time,” according to the statement.

Bryant met his future wife in 1999 on a music video shoot when Vanessa Laine was 18 years old. Six months later, she and the then-21-year-old Bryant became engaged. They married on April 18, 2001.

The Bryants have been through trying times together.

Vanessa Bryant appeared at a news conference with her husband when he was charged with sexually assaulting a 19-year-old woman who worked at the exclusive Lodge & Spa at Cordillera near Vail, Colo., in 2003. She held his hand and stroked it tenderly as the NBA star admitted he was guilty of adultery—but nothing else. Earlier she had issued her own statement to the media, vowing to stand by her husband.

“I know that my husband has made a mistake—the mistake of adultery,” she said in the statement at the time. “He and I will have to deal with that within our marriage, and we will do so. He is not a criminal.”

A year later, prosecutors dropped the criminal charge against Kobe Bryant because the woman did not want to go ahead with a trial.

Last year, Kobe and Vanessa Bryant settled litigation with a former maid who accused the NBA star’s wife of harassment. The Bryants countersued Maria Jimenez for violating a confidentiality agreement by talking to reporters about the family.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

That divorce is long overdue as I don't understand why she didn't divorce him as soon as she found out he cheated on her while sexually assaulting a girl.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Nice pickup by the Bulls in Richard Hamilton. It gives them a nice advantage against teams like Celtics and Heat in the playoffs to tire out Wade and of course Ray Allen's old legs. I think it perhaps could put them slightly ahead of Celtics but still not on Miami's level.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

he may have cheated, but the girl had 7 semen samples inside of her and some on her panties the day of the examanation, I highly doubt anyone would need to rape a girl like that.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'm so nervous for today.

Danny & Doc are scheduled to tell us about Jeff Green's health and what's going on. I hope the rumors aren't true and he won't miss the whole season.

If he does have to miss the whole season and we have to void his contract, then the only free agent SF's that are left IIRC are Travis Outlaw and James Posey. I'd much rather have Posey since I find Outlaw god awful.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

WojYahooNBA Adrian Wojnarowski
After an aortic aneurysm was discovered, forward Jeff Green will have surgery and miss the 2011-'12 season, Celtics say.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Diamonds are forever. Money talks. And that rock Kobe bought for her bought him some more time.

BRB - never marrying a girl without a prenup
BRB - bitches these days


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Wow. I'm speechless.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I stayed up to watch Pau Gasol on "Craig Ferguson" last night, & he never appeared; Wasn't even mentioned. I checked a site for Craig's fans, & they announced that afternoon that "A previously scheduled guest, professional basketball player Pau Gasol has other things on his mind after the NBA voided a deal that would have sent the LA Lakers star to play for the Houston Rockets. He may be rescheduled at a later date."


----------



## Xile44

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



> Stefan Bondy @NYDNInterNets 1m Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Shawne Williams out with flu like symptoms


Oh well, good thing it's pre-season


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Is he the Nets starting SF or is it Damion James?


----------



## Xile44

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Is he the Nets starting SF or is it Damion James?


James


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I don't know how I missed the news of Nene getting that deal with Denver but I'M MARKING OUT BRO!

 at Jeff Green though.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I hope Danny brings in Al Thornton, he's basically a younger, more athletic version of James Posey.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao These guys look so unenthusiastic. Kaman looks like he's ready to commit murder.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Future of the Celtics they said.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> :lmao These guys look so unenthusiastic. Kaman looks like he's ready to commit murder.


Nah, he's out after this season, it's Aminu who looks expressionless like one of those mass murdering African dictators to look out for/


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Is this the first time players have been upset about leaving the Clippers?


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> :lmao These guys look so unenthusiastic. Kaman looks like he's ready to commit murder.


:lmao I feel Eric Gordon's gonna bolt after his contract expires. Probably to the Celtics or Mavs


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

And that's them smiling for the camera. Wonder how they really feel.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Fact. I literally laugh out loud every time I look at Chris Kaman in that picture.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

lol at pic i wouldnt want to play for the hornets either atm


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*










LOL looks like his about to kill the media


----------



## RKO_THUG

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

He looks like big foot off of them beef jerky commericals


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

At least Hornets get to keep Andre Drummond or Anthony Davis for 4 years


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Kings have claimed Travis Outlaw off amnesty waivers.

Jimmer
Thomas
Tyreke
Salmons
Thornton
Honeycutt
Garcia
Greene
Outlaw

fpalm.

The Lakers have also signed Troy Murphy, this is their update roster.
Fisher/Blake/Goudelock
Bryant/Morris
Barnes/World Peace/Ebanks/Walton
Gasol/McRoberts/Murphy
Bynum/Caracter

Yeah things ain't looking too good.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

DAT BENCH

Murphy will almost certainly play C, bro.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I have no idea who Morris is. :S

better hope we get some type of trade done in the near future or at least that this current group can do great together, I have a feeling if Bynum is healthy we will still be legit contenders, but we need to get a SG, I was actually hopinh for VC/TMac/and now AI. We need someone who can score off that bench.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yeah, who's Morris? Kapono's going to be the backup 2.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Darius Morris, he's the other rookie besides Goudelock.

Rockets already up on the Spurs 18-6. But to be fair, Duncan & Parker aren't playing.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

lol only at minni can you make dunleavy look like a star


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Where is Kapono and Gerald Green?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I forgot about Kapono and I thought Green was just a training camp signing?


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

rubio been pretty good so far kid can pass the rock


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yeah he's good at passing but what else?


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Green was only for training camp? That sucks.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

He's horrible anyway, the only and I mean *ONLY* thing he can do is dunk. He's atrocious. This is coming from a Celtic fan remember, he was bad back when he was in Boston I can only imagine how horrible he is now.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Excited for GS/Sac-Town tonight.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

^ Me too, I expect it to be entertaining. Can't wait to watch Klay, hoping he has a good year. Also wanna see how Jimmer looks because he looked horrible in the Kings open practice 2 days ago.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'll be monitoring Klay myself. I can see him stealing Dorrell Wright's SF spot this year.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Didnt Wright have a career year last year as well as being their best 3 point shooter, which is saying something with Curry and Monta on the team, I doubt he gets replaced unless he does terrible this year.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

His career year was considerably mediocre, however. Put an asterisk next to career year. Klay Thompson can fill it up. Think of Brandon Roy with a more accurate stroke from the three point line.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Actually, I don't even think that is fair to Thompson. Roy was never the scorer this kid is.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Well last year was the first he got minutes as a starter. If he can continue improving his defense and even his 3 pointer than there is no way he gets replaced as a starter. He brought some good scoring, but the Warriors really need a defensive backcourt player.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

oh god

kevin love is going to repeat his 20/15 season.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

They'll trade Curry soon, I would imagine.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Ghetto Anthony said:


> oh god
> 
> kevin love is going to repeat his 20/15 season.


what made you think any different? He has no competition. Milicic isn't a good boarder and neither is Beasly, and Love goes hard for those boards so it shouldn't be a huge surprise. Very underrated player, no idea why, he just needs to get better as a defender and he'll be a superstar in my eyes.


Curry shouldn't be the one they should trade, he is younger than Monta and has a good future ahead, Monta needs to be traded.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I totally agree. Curry is a more efficient player, a more willing passer, and a less egotistical superstar. There is real love for Monta across the Golden State fan base there so I can't see them dealing him before trying to rectify the problems with him still included on the team.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

They gotta trade Monta instead of Curry


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Dunleavy is nailing a ton of threes in this Mil/Min game, for anyone looking at a possible 3pt specialist for fantasy.


----------



## RKO_THUG

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

You guys think curry from duke has a future in the nba?


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Rubio has an aura to him... Steve Nash like. Keeps his dribble alive when trapped, weaves around, spectacular passing, and an uncanny feel for the game. Is anyone else watching this game? Playing great in the 3rd quarter here...


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

playing call of duty with paul george 

aww yeah


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Since when has Bill Laimbeer been a NBATV analyst?


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

From my understanding Flex, Curry is beloved in Oakland and Monta is the one people want traded.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Klay > Jimmer.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

jesus jimmer cannot play D to save his life


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

You're just finding that out?

Jimmer might be the worst defensive starting PG.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Jimmer needs to be released/traded/waived whatever, doesn't belong on this team and he won't be helping them in the future. They have their scorer who can hit threes, Thorton, Jimmer is just a liability.


OH GOD. White, probably Christian, plays the game in a college way instead of a pros way, excels at one thing on offense...HE'S THE NEXT TEBOW.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I have no idea who you are talking about.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

talking about Jimmer.

where is cousins? trade him to the Lakers please Kings, you clearly dont want him.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I've been thinking about this a bit, & I think maybe Kobe's wife filing has very little to do with the season beginning, & more to do with what happened during the lockout time.

Think about it: Now he'll be traveling a lot, & gone a lot, but she's used to that by now. However, if there wasn't a season going on, & he was thinking about touring (as some of the players were) or playing overseas, that would affect things. If he instead decided to stay home not-playing & wasn't earning anywhere near his usual paycheck, that would also affect things with his wife.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> what made you think any different? He has no competition. Milicic isn't a good boarder and neither is Beasly, and Love goes hard for those boards so it shouldn't be a huge surprise. Very underrated player, no idea why, he just needs to get better as a defender and he'll be a superstar in my eyes.
> 
> 
> Curry shouldn't be the one they should trade, he is younger than Monta and has a good future ahead, Monta needs to be traded.


dat 500 word response when I never said he wouldn't


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

You seemed surprised GA, that's all. 

I also see Evans going back to 20 PPG this year along with 7 assists and 5/6 boards a game. Hopefully he gets his full playing time since no one on that team deserves to take minutes away from him.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Rodney Stuckey is returning to the Pistons.

Detroit announced Saturday that the restricted free agent signed a new contract. A person familiar with the deal told The Associated Press it is worth $25 million over three years. The person spoke on condition of anonymity because the team did not announce contract terms.


Trade piece? Good.
Building block? not with Brandon Knight and Will Bynum as back-up


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Why hasnt Honeycutt played yet?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Idk, he's probably hurt or something.

Tyreke looks sloppy as hell.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Iman Shumpert looked great against D-will


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Oh theres honeycutt. Entering the game with 24 seconds left...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Definitely gonna be watching a lot of Minny games this year. I also might actually play with them in 2K for the first time since Kevin Garnett left.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yeah they looked good. Damn, Kevin Love looks very very thin though.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Rubio/Barea/Ridnour
Johnson/Lee
Beasley/Webster
Love/Williams/Randolph
Milicic/Miller

Is this a playoff team?


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

In the west... hell no


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I can see them winning between 25-35 games this year, which is almost the equivalent to 35-45 games in a regular NBA schedule.


----------



## RKO_THUG

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I don't believe in what I'm watching during the preseason never do and never will. Some players look super good in the pre season but then look super sloppy in the regular season and its the other way around as well. Some nba players look super sloopy in the preseason but end up being good in the regular season.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> I can see them winning between 25-35 games this year, which is almost the equivalent to 35-45 games in a regular NBA schedule.


They will be the second worst team, Hornets the first, and they will end up with Drummond and Davis to hopefully replicate the twin towers. :side:

Though I don't think Drummond is a great defender is he?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I have yet to see Drummond play.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I saw one of his games, I didnt realize I was watching him play though until the commentator mentioned his name lol. He seemed pretty good from what I saw.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Gotta congratulate Jimmer on scoring 21, did pretty good especially with all the pressure on him. I'm sure they'll pressure him about slightly improving his defense.

West is proving to be very interesting to watch. I'm hoping Warriors trade Monta soon time for some good defenders. Clippers and Wolves will be interesting too. Mavs look pretty good as well.

I hope Warriors make playoffs this year lol.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Was Jimmer their point or SG? I wasn't paying real close attention to everyone's position since they have like 10 players on their team that are suppose to be SGs. If he is their SG he better pray that Kobe doesn't hit him alive when they play, if he is point then he is going to be destroy all year round by all the good PGs currently in the league.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

http://www.ibabuzz.com/warriors/2011/12/17/warriors-trade-amundson-for-brandon-rush/

b rush has been traded for lou amundson good coz we needed another big


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Minnesota is pretty damn interesting. Granted, they faced one of the most unequipped offensive teams in the NBA last night (Milwaukee), but evidently, they improved over the offseason. Rubio controlled the game in a way so few PG's in the NBA do, Williams is a bonafide scorer who can step behind the three-point line, and Barea adds a dimension of rugged play.

Too small of a sample to venture to say they'll be a playoff team. Need to see more.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

And adding to that, Minny finally has a great coach.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

That is very important as well. Adelman and Terry Porter are making those kids get after it defensively.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

how many point guards do the wovles have? i understand their philosophy of more point guards is more wins.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

3... but they play two PG's a lot of the time.


----------



## Champ

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

jimmer is going to be hyped like tebow this season


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I still think Jimmer is overhyped and will be a bust.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

LESS THAN 20 MINUTES TILL CELTIC TIME!!


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I think Barea is a good pickup for the Wolves. Guy is a tough player.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Pretty pumped for Orlando tonight. Can't wait to see Justin Harper and DeAndre Liggins, Orlando's rookies. It's been a few years since there's been any to be excited about. Interested to see Lolarry Hughes, too. Baby oughta be interesting, too.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Happy to see a healthy Jermaine O'Neal, hopefully he keeps it this way. I doubt it though.

Also, the Raptors new court is sick.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

They got a new court? Know where I can see it?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

It's not really a new court but it has some type of 3D effect to it.

I guess you can see it by watching the Raps/Celtics game.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

That shit on the baseline is pretty interesting...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

We really need a scorer on our bench. Sucks that Jeff had to get hurt. 

Rondo is still f'ng amazing on defense.

RONDO HIT A PULL UP JUMPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

You really think Green would've been a good scorer off of the bench? 


Apparently Wafer was the 2nd best guy in practice yesterday, behind Dwight. I wonder if he could replicate his career year in Houston this season in Orlando.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

He would've been the best scorer on the bench for sure.

And as for Wafer, I really liked him, I hope we would bring him back. Every time he got a chance to get big minutes in Boston he always got hurt, especially when Quis went down, we were playing Delonte as Ray's backup and Von as Pierce's backup but he got hurt. I think Wafer should get more PT than Redick for sure.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I honestly don't see a spot for him in the rotation, until Hedo is traded at least. He might beat out Q as the backup 3, though. Doubt it, because Q's defense off of the bench is very valuable.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

He probably won't get a spot in the rotation, but I still think he's better than Redick.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

According to Mark Stein, the Knicks have signed Baron Davis.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Why not wait until he's healthy? Nobody else is going to sign his fat ass.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

So they really think surrounding a bunch of horrible defensive players around a good defender in Tyson Chandler will make them a good defensive team?

More power to em.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Works for Orlando!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I can't tell if that's sarcasm or not. I'm just gonna assume it is.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Not really. It does work for Orlando. Without Dwight, this team is bottom-five defensively.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

But Chandler is no Dwight.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

You're right. He's better.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'm loving Brandon Bass's play so far. He's playing much better than BBD did last season, but then again, it is the Raptors.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'm dying laughing at the Raptors commentary marking out at Bargnani grabbing a rebound.


----------



## WWE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I know right? Acting as if they did something magical.

And why the hell are the star players on the bench? Rondo, Garnett too tired to play or something?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao at the Celtics 3rd stringers beating the Raptors starters.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yeah baby Greg Stiemsma with the game winner!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Stiemsma may have just got his contract with that gamewinner, knowing how Doc & Danny are.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Time for Battlefield for a couple hours until the Magic game...


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

That was honestly a terrible game from both teams, but the commentary sure as hell made up for it. DeRozan found his 3 point shot from what I could see, definitely expecting great things from him this season. The Raptors made too much stupid plays tbh, I think if they improve off that, they could become a lot more effective, hoping they do good this season.


----------



## RKO_THUG

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I honestly forgot players get seriously injured. I have a feeling I big nba star this year will get hurt.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



RKO_THUG said:


> I honestly forgot players get seriously injured. I have a feeling I big nba star this year will get hurt.


:lmao


good one captain obvious. i also have a prediction. i predict that one big nba star will be playing in the playoffs


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



RKO_THUG said:


> I honestly forgot players get seriously injured. I have a feeling I big nba star this year will get hurt.


I thought you were going to stop embarassing yourself? :lmao


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

You guys are being harsh, but I guess forgetting that players are human is pretty inexcusable.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

It's MAGIC TIME!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Is it me or have the top 3 predicted teams heading into this year made little to no changes from last season?

*Thunder:* Swapped Nate Robinson & Robert Vaden with Reggie Jackson & Lazar Hayward.
*Bulls:* Swapped Keith Bogans & Rasual Butler with Rip Hamilton & Jimmy Butler. Also lost Kurt Thomas.
*Heat:* Swapped Mike Bibby, Jamaal Magloire, & Erick Dampier with Norris Cole, Eddy Curry, & Shane Battier.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao at LeBron airballing on his first post move attempt. So much for working with Hakeem.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

GIVE THE BALL TO BABY


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

To be honest I am happy to see Baby get a chance to start, I know there's not a single player in the NBA that wouldn't want to start on a playoff team.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Dwight's in full-on 'Pass me the ball so I can miss while being defended by 3 guys in the post' mode.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Did Hedo get hurt? Because all I caught was the tail-end when the commentator said "We hope for the best for Hedo."



> The Xinjiang Flying Tigers in China are giving strong consideration to releasing star forward Kenyon Martin, according to sources close to the situation.
> 
> If Xinjiang goes through with the move, it would be the test case for established NBA players who signed in China during the lockout to possibly return to the NBA sooner than expected.
> 
> Sources told ESPN.com that only the threat of serious sanctions from Chinese league officials for releasing a player of Martin's stature in-season, including the potential forfeiture of games, has stopped Xinjiang from making the move already.


If it happens, who picks K-Mart up? The Clippers maybe?


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

when do the clippers play ?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Tomorrow.

Hawks at Bobcats
Jazz at Blazers
Clippers at Lakers


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Did Hedo get hurt? Because all I caught was the tail-end when the commentator said "We hope for the best for Hedo."
> 
> 
> 
> If it happens, who picks K-Mart up? The Clippers maybe?


why would the clippers pick up Martin? he would cost far too much for a bench player. I could really only see him signing back to the Nuggets if he wants money


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Speaking of Nuggets, what's going on with Afflalo?

And not even him, Kris Humphries & Samuel Dalembert too?


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Dalembert tried to hold out for a big pay day from one team and no team is going to thats why he is taking so long


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

It's been reported that Darrell Arthur has suffered a torn achilles tendon and will be out for the season. They only have 2 bigs now: Zach Randolph & Marc Gasol but yet they've got 4 point guards.

I can see them signing Reggie Evans & Hamed Haddadi to fill up the spots or maybe trade O.J. for a PF.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> :lmao at LeBron airballing on his first post move attempt. So much for working with Hakeem.


Lebron's 8/11 even counting that airball. Pretty good game if you ask me


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I stopped watching at halftime. I'm watching Thunder/Mavs now and Delonte is not having a good game. At all.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

You guys gotta take it easy on some people.



RKO_THUG said:


> I honestly forgot players get seriously injured. I have a feeling I big nba star this year will get hurt.


On the topic of injuries, I got a great trade idea: 

* PHX trades Marcin Gortat, Grant Hill and Steve Nash for Greg Oden, Raymond Felton, 1st round pick, Nicolas Batum *

Miracle PHX suns staff will revive Oden to semi-allstar status. Portland gains an actual reliable center. (Marcus Camby :lmao)
Portland is as close as Steve Nash is to his hometown, plus he gets a chance to legit win the title. 
Portland saves their face picking Greg Oden since they gain Steve Nash in this whole trade.
Portland has an overload of wings anyways with Crawford, Gerald Wallace and Grant Hill coming in so losing Batum isn't gonna hurt as much. 
PHX gets a lot of young assets both proven and unproven.
PHX gets to sooth the fans in getting the mythical Greg Oden back.

Makes perfect sense for both teams. Somebody got an argument against this?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I always hear people talking about it, but exactly what is so special about the Phoenix Suns medical staff?


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> I always hear people talking about it, but exactly what is so special about the Phoenix Suns medical staff?


Steve Nash still plays at an allstar level, it revived Grant Hill from retirement, it revitalized Shaq. I hear they mostly just do a lot of stretching before and after training but hey if it works, why not Phoenix give it a shot instead of losing Nash next year to either another team or to father time.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Oh I see now.

And I'm not overreacting or over-exaggerating when I say this next thing. But I honestly think Daniel Orton is by far the worst player in the NBA and maybe in NBA history.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

So, this is the girl Kobe Bryant was cheating on his wife with:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yeah I'd hit it. She looks better than Kobe's wife too.

From what I read, she used to sit courtside at the Laker games and they'd been having an affair for 2 or 3 years.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I don't understand why people with hot wives must cheat, then again, I don't understand why people who make so much money, and are clearly going to be unfaithful, marry in the first place.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I really don't understand that either. Especially the dummies that marry rappers. But that's life. The girl Kobe cheated on Vanessa with is much hotter than her though.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Geeez. I just provided a blockbuster trade that could change the fortunes of two ailing franchises and people would rather talk about cheating wives?


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Cycloneon said:


> And why the hell are the star players on the bench? Rondo, Garnett too tired to play or something?


In a word, yes. Not sure about Rondo, but KG for sure.

That's one of the upsides of living near Cleveland or Pittsburgh (in baseball season); No shot at winning Titles, but usually "god seats still available" when the good teams come to town.

I remember seeing the Celtics here a few years back; On the way home, every radio station was talking about KG & the like, but I was talking Dad's ear off about this guy "Rondo" that was killer amazing.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

TJChurch what's your favorite team?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Father Flex said:


> So, this is the girl Kobe Bryant was cheating on his wife with:


she's hot so I thought she deserved to be on another page.

Kobe should have at least been smart enough to get a prenup. well, he was 18, maybe he thought he would be faithful. :lmao


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Apparently she's a playboy playmate.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

That's shocking.

/endsarcasm


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Mavs are doing a turrible job at finishing these fastbreaks.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Didn't know Kings drafted Isiah Thomas as well..They have an overkill at the PF & G position


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The only PF's they have are J.J. Hickson & Jason Thompson.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> The only PF's they have are J.J. Hickson & Jason Thompson.


I honestly consider Cousins & Greene PF's as well, they just use them at different positions..Sort of like Amare being a PF but playing Center


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Father Flex said:


> Apparently she's a playboy playmate.


Find those pictures, ASAP!


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> she's hot so I thought she deserved to be on another page.


She does... Perhaps "Celebrities" section, or the one for "Anything irrelevant to other forums...".


----------



## Champ

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao at the Celtics 3rd stringers beating the Raptors starters.


garnett, allen, and rondo all played over 24 minutes.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I was referring to the final 4 or 5 minutes when the game was back and forth and went down to the last shot.


----------



## Champ

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

it's the preseason though


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Doesn't matter. There should be no reason that a team's 3rd string group of players should be able to beat another team's starting lineup.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

it's the raptors one of the worst team in the nba but if you want to keep on reassuring yourself the celtics will be alright that's ok with me. i would panic too with the future out and the big 3 being ancient.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Celtics will still be one of the top teams in the East, will still be a top 4 seed. I've accepted that they'll most likely have a 2nd round exit courtesy of Miami or Chicago. However, I'm still gonna talk shit because, come on, it's boring being a humble sports fan.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

join the wizards. they going ball w/ a bunch of people who would rather play streetball 1 on 1.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Its funny listening to Raptor bloggers/ radio hosts. They actually think Bargnani/Derozan are a championship core.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

they obviously don't and are just trying to hype the team for the ignorant fans. They're not going to bash the team and get people not to watch their show/buy tickets.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Um DeRozan actually is amazing believe it or not. Considering he's found his 3 point shot this year, he'll definitely be one to look out for. Celtics being in the top 4 this year is highly debatable, top 3 is definitely looking to be Miami, Chicago and New York in the East.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Top 4 will be Miami,Chicago, NY & Boston..That's pretty much a given..Those back to back & back to back to back will hurt Boston & NY though..Still other than Indy, I see no other team coming close to being a threat to cracking the top 4 & replacing one of those teams


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

CANADIAN'S BACK!

How the fuck is Derozan amazing? Dwight, LeBron, Wade, Durant, and others are considered amazing. Derozan is nowhere near their level.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

magic should just trade Dwight already, the guy cleary doesn't want to be there. no idea why they're bothering keeping him around instead of just tanking this season and getting their next future center in drummond and repeating this process 7 years from now.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

How about the great ANDREA BARGNANI with 9 rebounds? Come at me, UDK.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

UDK thinks that Orlando would be the worst team in the NBA without Dwight Howard. They'd still have Lopez or Bynum, and they'd be picking in the bottom of the top 10, in all likeliness. I'd cream if Orlando for Perry Jones III.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> magic should just trade Dwight already, the guy cleary doesn't want to be there. no idea why they're bothering keeping him around instead of just tanking this season and getting their next future center in drummond and repeating this process 7 years from now.


Better keeping somewhere he don't want to be than tossing him to a team in your conference who are defending Champs anyway!!! (I'm still not over the Odom thing.)


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Well Odom requested to be traded to Dallas.

Nick Young has re-signed with the Wizards for the 3.7 mil qualifying offer.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

:mark: more dysfunctional offense in washington.

apparently kobe teammates snitched him onto his wife. karma bit the mamba with dat venom









by the way odom was balling but all dem cuts to that creature he mates with made me listen to the game while he was on the floor. khloe got tha medusa glare.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

1] Odom was on ESPN last week, & he mentioned nothing about such requests. I'll believe him over you.
2] No amount of talent or anything else would make me listen to Khloe. Anyone have an idea where Kris is playing now?


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Think it's time for Philly to trade Iguodala. He doesn't really fit in there anymore on the offensive end. The future is Holiday and Turner for a long time to come. T. Young is talented and a match-up nightmare himself. Why not part ways with Iguodala and get a big man or a first round pick? Hawes and Elton Brand wont get it done.

I'm impressed with the direction the Philly franchise is heading.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



TJChurch said:


> 1] Odom was on ESPN last week, & he mentioned nothing about such requests. I'll believe him over you.
> 2] No amount of talent or anything else would make me listen to Khloe. Anyone have an idea where Kris is playing now?


Just because he didn't mention it doesn't mean it isn't true.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Just because he didn't mention it doesn't mean it isn't true.


Just because you say it is doesn't mean it is... In fact, that almost guarantees it isn't.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

It's not like it's something I made up, it came straight out of Mark Cuban's mouth that Lamar requested Dallas.

Isn't it crazy how last year many people said the Lakers had the best bench and now they have arguably the worst bench in the league.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> It's not like it's something I made up, it came straight out of Mark Cuban's mouth that Lamar requested Dallas.


If Cuban came out today & claimed that Santa existed & killed Kim Jong Il in front of his face, would you believe it?

Of course Cuban's gonna say that, b/c that's a positive statement about his team. Does not in any way make it a true statement.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'll believe Mark Cuban over you.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Don't feed the troll, notorious.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

kobe is racking up l's this year. this year can't end fast enough for him. the only thing that would fix this year is the magic who happen to be addicts to dwight. they can't quit their fix and accept the reality of the situation.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Wow the Thunder have just ruined their championship hopes.

They've traded Byron Mullens to the Bobcats for a future second round pick.

Is that the Bobcats new thing? Trading for all the failed Thunder big men?


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

*Well if he's a "failed big man" how did the Thunder kill their chances of winning a championship by trading him?*


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The first sentence was sarcasm.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Wow the Thunder have just ruined their championship hopes.
> 
> They've traded Byron Mullens to the Bobcats for a future second round pick.
> 
> Is that the Bobcats new thing? Trading for all the failed Thunder big men?


Thunder aren't relying on Byron Mullens that much to begin with. Its actually Westbrook's future contract that will more or less determine the Thunder's championship hopes. Its all peaceful right now with Durant, but then these sort of troubles all of the sudden surface when the time comes. I smell alpha dog issues 



TJChurch said:


> Just because you say it is doesn't mean it is... In fact, that almost guarantees it isn't.


This is different from a compiled list of 91-nba experts' opinion on ESPN on who the top player is. This is just some guy who probably had obvious motives to say such inaccurate things.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Bismack Biyombo has reached a buyout with his Spanish league team.

That helps my fantasy teams out a lot.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

i hope cp3 is playing tonight


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Westbrook will have to decide whether he wants championships or be the next Marbury. Hopefully he picks right.



TJChurch said:


> 1] Odom was on ESPN last week, & he mentioned nothing about such requests. I'll believe him over you.
> 2] No amount of talent or anything else would make me listen to Khloe. Anyone have an idea where Kris is playing now?




You can't talk about trade requests to the media without getting fined heavily by the NBA. He obviously wanted out and the Lakers knew he would be disgruntled if he sstayed.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Father Flex said:


> Think it's time for Philly to trade Iguodala. He doesn't really fit in there anymore on the offensive end. The future is Holiday and Turner for a long time to come. T. Young is talented and a match-up nightmare himself. Why not part ways with Iguodala and get a big man or a first round pick? Hawes and Elton Brand wont get it done.
> 
> I'm impressed with the direction the Philly franchise is heading.


If Evan Turner is the future then the city of Philly better keep concentrating on the Eagles & Phillies


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

wow j smoove looks tiny as now


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> He obviously wanted out and the Lakers knew he would be disgruntled if he sstayed.


I highly doubt they knew any such thing; Regardless, you certainly didn't. Please, in the future, don't mark your speculations as facts.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Some news from around the league.

- The Mavs have signed Sean Williams. He's been in the D-League for the past 2 or 3 seasons, he played with the Nets in his first 2 seasons, made the All-Rookie 1st Team thanks to Jason Kidd. I think it's a good pickup, I was hoping Boston would get him. He's a very good defender and a great finisher at the rim.
- The Nets are close to signing Andrei Kirilenko. I'll say this one thing: Anything's an upgrade from Travis Outlaw.
- Chuck Hayes failed his physical due to an abnormality in his heart resulting in his contract being voided. I hope he gets that taken care of and is back to being able to play. It's very unfortunate that he finally was getting his big pay-day and this had to happen to him. I'll keep him in my prayers.

@TJChurch: If UnDeFeatedKing is wrong then why was Lamar Odom playing in Dallas Mavericks jersey yesterday?


----------



## Xile44

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Some news from around the league.
> 
> - The Mavs have signed Sean Williams. He's been in the D-League for the past 2 or 3 seasons, he played with the Nets in his first 2 seasons, made the All-Rookie 1st Team thanks to Jason Kidd. I think it's a good pickup, I was hoping Boston would get him. He's a very good defender and a great finisher at the rim.
> - The Nets are close to signing Andrei Kirilenko. I'll say this one thing: Anything's an upgrade from Travis Outlaw.
> - Chuck Hayes failed his physical due to an abnormality in his heart resulting in his contract being voided. I hope he gets that taken care of and is back to being able to play. It's very unfortunate that he finally was getting his big pay-day and this had to happen to him. I'll keep him in my prayers.
> 
> @TJChurch: If UnDeFeatedKing is wrong then why was Lamar Odom playing in Dallas Mavericks jersey yesterday?


 Sac may go for Humpries and offer him a multi year deal.
Also, the reports of Andrei signing with the Nets have been shut down



> Sam Amick @sam_amick 27s Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> The agent for Andrei Kirilenko, Marc Fleisher, tells SI.com that there have been “no negotiations with (the Nets) at all to date.”
> 
> sam_amick Sam Amick
> Told of report that AK is about to leave CSKA to join the Nets, he says "untrue." Nets and Sacramento were widely known to be interested.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

They already have Hickson & Thompson, and Cousins is basically a PF too, why do they want Humphries?

Also, Peja Stojakovic is set to retire. One of my favorite players of all-time.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> They already have Hickson & Thompson, and Cousins is basically a PF too, why do they want Humphries?
> 
> Also, Peja Stojakovic is set to retire. One of my favorite players of all-time.


Never mind, totally forgot about them :no:


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



TJChurch said:


> I highly doubt they knew any such thing; Regardless, you certainly didn't. Please, in the future, don't mark your speculations as facts.


This is the NFL charity mess all over again, this isn't speculation. Odom was upset and had made that clear to many people, and also said it on his twitter, he felt betrayed, and the failed trade likely caused him to want out because he felt they didnt appreciate what he had done for them over the years. To think that the Lakers just traded him away because they didnt want him anymore or any other reason is ridiculous, think logically.



notorious_187 said:


> They already have Hickson & Thompson, and Cousins is basically a PF too, why do they want Humphries?
> 
> Also, Peja Stojakovic is set to retire. One of my favorite players of all-time.


Cousins is a center, that's his position and I highly doubt to see him at PF.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

LOL at Taylor Griffin almost hitting a putback dunk and for a second I thought it was Blake. Dumb moment, I know.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> They already have Hickson & Thompson, and Cousins is basically a PF too, why do they want Humphries?
> 
> Also, Peja Stojakovic is set to retire. One of my favorite players of all-time.


Were those Kings the best team(s) ever to not play in the NBA Finals?


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

looks like him


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> Were those Kings the best team(s) ever to not play in the NBA Finals?


In my opinion yes.



Hypnotiq said:


> looks like him


I know they're brothers, but are they twins?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

NBATV is reporting that the Nuggets have agreed to a 5 yr/$43 mil deal with Arron Afflalo. I knew it would happen sooner or later.

Is it me or does Boris Diaw look extremely out of shape?


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Nah not twins


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Afflalo got paid 8mil per year for 5 years? Afflalo is one of those underrated people good at defense who slowly got better in his offense, but that is a little bit too much.


----------



## WWE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

So did Dwight Howard sign with the Mavericks yet?


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

He's not signing with the Mavericks. He said he wanted to play either in LA or Brooklyn. Plus, Dallas has no assets to trade for him.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Mavs are on Howard's list...


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Kemba walker just won the game for the bobcats in the last minute


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

KEMBA


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The guy is so clutch.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-radio-host-predicts-dwight-howard-to-nets-tuesday/2011/12/19/

this guy thinks DH12 will get traded to NJ tomorrow


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

the magic just dont want a guy with 1/2 a knee


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

1/2 knee>1/2 a player.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

bet you brooke lopez plays a longer career than half knee over there


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

bet you Bynum has a better career than Bargnani 2.0.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

cant have a better career if you only play half a season every year


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

like I said, Lopez is only half a player, in half a season bynum would probably end up with more boards.

And in the last two seasons he been pretty good with his injuries too, sure he missed the start of last season but after that he played nearly every game. Same with the 09-10 season. If he is healthy he is far and away better than Lopez, and so far he has shown to be fine with his injuries the last couple of years.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

yeah but from a gm standpoint, his history with injuries is not promising at all. you have 0 idea if his injuries are going to get worse as the years go on. its too much of a gamble


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Brook Lopez is the best skilled center in the league imo....Dwight is just raw power & athleticism and Orlando can't replace that..Bynum gives you strength & size but I'd say less offensively skilled than Dwight...If I'm Orlando, I'd feel more comfortable going forward with Brook Lopez..What can Bynum do under Ewing that he didn't under Kareem? It's basically what you se is what you get with Bynum but Ewing can actually improve Lopez imo


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Lopez doesn't go for boards and has horrible defense. His offensive game is also limited just like Dwight and Bynum, his mid range isn't that great, so I don't see how you can say he is the most skilled.

If we're going with most skilled than I'd rather have Marc, who is all around and has been improving a lot recently, is never injured, and has been improving his mid range like his brother.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao at Mike Brown bringing an ironing board to Staples Center to iron his suit.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

battle of LA has become.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Shout out to L.A. for being the first team to have a crowd that isn't dead.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

was Billups just booed? Looks like we still own LA...for now.

Bryant's goatee is awesome. Billups seems to be running the team right now.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

OMG @ DeAndre Jordan's dunk.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

that dunk was boss


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I know it's the pre-season but Mamba is not bullshitting right now.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

he's losing half, aka 180 mil, he lost Odom, and he's pissed off that CP3 isn't on his team. He won't be bullshitting all year round.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

the tempo of this game is quick as hell


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

This is my favorite game of the pre-season so far and it's only been 8 minutes.

That was a sick oop to McRoberts.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

MY GOD! LOVING THE LAKERS.

SHOWTIME, is right.

Morris and McRoberts are looking good.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

who is morris was he a draft pick or some Free agent


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I can't even lie when I saw that Bryant/McRoberts alleyoop and the Kobe/McRoberts/Gasol play I immediately thought of Showtime.

McRoberts has impressed me.

@Hypnotiq: Darius Morris was a late 2nd round draft pick.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

lol get out morris that some flukey shit there


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

My god I just saw Bynum take the rebound while being boxed out. This guy is a beast.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

CAN U REBOUND MORONS


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Josh McRoberts is putting in work. Might be my 3rd favorite on the Lakers now after Kobe & Metta World Peace.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Lol McRoberts c*ckblocked Blake Griffin from getting a put-back dunk


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

notorious you actually like Kobe? That's surprising. 

Morris still looking good, hope he can provide wlel off the bench.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yeah I like Kobe when he's not playing Boston. I have no problem with Kobe, I just hate his fanboys that make it seem like he has no faults.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

world peace stinking up staples


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I told you guys he was horrible but for some reason I find him entertaining.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*






DJ Dunk


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

That was quick.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Yeah I like Kobe when he's not playing Boston. I have no problem with Kobe, I just hate his fanboys that make it seem like he has no faults.


he has no cartilage, that's his biggest fault. :side:

Nah, he has his faults like everyone does, but the biggest has to do with the way he plays and not his actual skills. The guy loses faith in his teammates too easily, likely because of that stretch between 05-07 when he couldn't trust anyone. his shot selection is also suspect a lot, but that has more to do with what he is able to do at times so he assumes he can do it all the time. The guy is old, has regressed, and obviously isnt as good as he once was. His defense is still good, but no where as good as it once was.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Luke Walton why try to block it?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

OH GOD. lol @ Billups looking back to see Griffin coming.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

BLAKE GRIFFIN SUCK ME DRY


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

LOB CITY!!!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Mikey you've gotta change the thread title to have something to do with Lob City.

FUCK YOU BYNUM FOR RUINING THE HIGHLIGHT!


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

SHOWTIME IS EVERYWHERE IN LA RIGHT NOW.

the title has to be changed to SHOWTIME meets LOB CITY.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

lol LAKERS OWN ALL UR OOPS


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

fuck the clippers are so fun to watch


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Hypnotiq said:


> fuck the clippers are so fun to watch


2 years ago I would've never thought that could be used in a sentence.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Can't wait for the clippers to tear down the league


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

klipz need another big though this hubbard dude is a scrub


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

NBA TV commercial: "For Kyrie Irving, going to Cleveland was a dream come true" :lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

It was LeBron's dream come true too. :side:

Anybody else enjoy Open Court? I like the show, I get some good laughs and find out some interesting stuff about the players.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Actually, I think Lebron was trying to follow Rock's advice


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

yeah i watch it tis quite good


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

So from today's game I learned that SHOWTIME v. LOB CITY will have the best games.

And Favors really needs to start. Guy is filled with potential, just needs the playing time which no one will give him.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Man Dr. J was amazing.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Whos is Dr. J?


Going from what they're talking about, the commentators, I'm proud of Pau for not being a bitch like Odom. Pau is a far bigger star and far better than Odom and yet he wasnt complaining about almost getting traded or even after all that shit he took after the playoffs.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

refs feeling sorry for kobe


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

^^^ I have a feeling we got one of those "REFS ARE RIGGED AND HELPING LAKERS WIN IN DA PRESEASON" type people in here.


PAU WITH THE THREE.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Whos is Dr. J?


You can't be serious, I'm gonna assume it's sarcasm.

If it's not, Dr. J is Julius Erving.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

oh lol, I thought you were referring to a current player as that was quite the random comment.

Then again I probably missed something since I switched to the football game.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

TROY MURPHY SIGHTING!!!

@UDK: While we were waiting for the 3rd quarter to start NBATV played Dr. J's top 10 dunks.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I love how some people (notorious in this post for instance) edit their posts to ask me questions, & then I look worse for not answering a question that wasn't there when I made my next post. (I'll answer it now: He was in a Mavs jersey b/c it was after the trade!)

Then UDK goes on & try to make comparisons to the NFL charity mess, mainly to bring your attention to anything other than what an idiot he is on some topics. But the best part may be when he says, "To think that the Lakers just traded him away because they didnt want him anymore or any other reason is ridiculous, think logically." A dictionary is the only place where you will find both Lakers & logical thinking.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

udk was trolling when he said he didn't know doctor j right?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Answer this question for me: If the Lamar didn't request a trade, why did the Lakers trade him?


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Answer this question for me: If the Lamar didn't request a trade, why did the Lakers trade him?


B/c Mark Cuban said he did.

As I said in my last post, you can't assume the true answer(s) make any logical sense. Besides, none of us necessarily know the real reason(s).


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

LOB CITY SWAG!!!!


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



TJChurch said:


> I love how some people (notorious in this post for instance) edit their posts to ask me questions, & then I look worse for not answering a question that wasn't there when I made my next post. (I'll answer it now: He was in a Mavs jersey b/c it was after the trade!)
> 
> Then UDK goes on & try to make comparisons to the NFL charity mess, mainly to bring your attention to anything other than what an idiot he is on some topics. But the best part may be when he says, "To think that the Lakers just traded him away because they didnt want him anymore or any other reason is ridiculous, think logically." A dictionary is the only place where you will find both Lakers & logical thinking.


:lmao pretty sure you're the idiot for getting yourself banned from the thread because of that mess.

If the Lakers were illogical they wouldn't be the most successful franchise, in terms of playoffs and trips to the finals, in the history of the basketball, and I think all sports. They know what they're doing and Odom wanted out, like I want you out of this thread as well.



IMPULSE said:


> udk was trolling when he said he didn't know doctor j right?


yeah, shit slipped my mind. I thought he was making a reference to something in another game or something since I didn't see the highlights and wouldn't expect him to make a random statement like that.


----------



## Myst

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Chris Paul is a nightmare for the Lakers... proved that in the playoffs last season.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Lamar didn't publicly admit that he asked for a trade but he obviously did. Motives- no need to explain that, I'm sure theres plenty. Also, Lamar was reported to have gone into the Laker's front office during the first practice session and came out rather angry. He was late that time and I don't think he ever practiced. Days later, he was traded to the Mavs. Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

DJ GET OUTTA HERE


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Well it looks like Rondo won't lead the league in assists this season. That honor goes to Christopher Paul.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I hope brown actually restores our defense because that was the only reason he was brought in. It is only the first preseason game so I expect things to improve, and CP3 and Billups will be very dangerous this whole year with their range, along with Bulter, so they will be deadly from 3 point land. Griffin hasn't impressed me thus far, disappointing really, but Jordan has and he also has a bright future on both defense and inside the paint as a center.

Expecting CP3 to have an MVP type season. Can likely average around 20 and 15, wouldn't surprise me at all, along with 2 or 3 steals like he was doing before. he is a BEAST.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Blake Griffin is overrated, he has a limited offense and is no different then Amar'e on defense except Amar'e can at least block shots. He's a good rebounder though I'll give him that.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> :lmao pretty sure you're the idiot for getting yourself banned from the thread because of that mess.


I did nothing to get myself banned; If that were the case, I wouldn't have sent a PM to someone asking why I got banned, & while awaiting a response, was then able suddenly to read & post in the thread again...

Long story short, I think differently than the majority of you, but the same can be said for most people who like me think at all.



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> If the Lakers were illogical they wouldn't be the most successful franchise, in terms of playoffs and trips to the finals, in the history of the basketball, and I think all sports.


That might be true if what was supposed to happen always did, but even in things with pre-determined outcomes, we know that is not the case. (Some call it "Murphy's Law", though it could be named after you almost as easily.)



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> They know what they're doing and Odom wanted out, like I want you out of this thread as well.


You can't always get what you want... But here's hoping you eventually get all that you deserve.

Oh, & 1 more thing:


UnDeFeatedKing said:


> yeah, shit slipped my mind.


Understandable; That's all that was in it to begin with.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I love how #LobCity & #ClipperNation are two of the top trending topics on Twitter. I see the Clippers bandwagon didn't take too long to fill up.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

You have a huge problem with accepting your wrong. You were wrong about the NFL/Charities, and now you're wrong about this, but yet you refuse to accept it.


Notorious I wouldn't say he is overrated, he is just raw but shows a lot of potential. He did nothing against Pau tonight that was impressive, Pau is a good defender, but shouldn't shut you down like that. All his points shouldnt have to come from alley oops.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Ok he's raw, I'll agree with that but since you didn't mention it, I'm assuming you agree with the points I made about him having a limited offense and being a bad defender?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

yes I do. He's obviously trying to develop that mid range game since I've seen him try to shoot from there last year and in this game, but nothing consistent as of yet. He's terrible on defense, hopefully Jordan can carry him on that end, but that was one of the reasons I thought they should just have tried getting CP3 and Dwight. Its slim now since they traded both Gordon and the pick, but you never know with the other two offers not being much better.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Damn, when Lamarcus comes back, there won't be enough minutes to go through Wallace, Batum, Crawford, Matthews, Babbit, Craig Smith. Paul Allen, get your head out of your ass and propose this already: Gortat, Nash, Grant Hill, Dudley for Batum,1st round pick, Raymond Felton, Greg Oden


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Craig Smith & Luke Babbitt won't get PT with or without LMA there.

You have Wallace & Batum as your SF's in the rotation and Crawford & Matthews as your SG's.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

MWP 0-8 FG, 0-5 3P

well done ron


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Have the Lakers played any of their training camp scrubs?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

our 3 point defense needs to vastly improve. everything else is fine, except P&R defense but that isnt nearly as big of problem.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

why doesnt blake start as pg i reckon he is better than fish tbh ?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

What the hell is Mike Brown doing?

There's less than 5 minutes remaining in a blowout pre-season game and he's still playing Kobe, Pau & Bynum.


----------



## jaw2929

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Hypnotiq said:


> MWP 0-8 FG, 0-5 3P
> 
> well done ron



Does the back of his jersey read "World Peace" or "Peace"? 

What a fucking joke he is.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Fisher is the leader and co-captain of the team. Plus Blake's not really that much better than Fisher.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The back of his jersey says World Peace.

I'm expecting the World Peace jerseys to be one of the best sellers this season.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> What the hell is Mike Brown doing?
> 
> There's less than 5 minutes remaining in a blowout pre-season game and he's still playing Kobe, Pau & Bynum.


probably making sure they have some chemistry together since Bynum will miss the first week of the season and he wants to see how they will be playing together.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Kobe's 7 turnovers were no match for the Clippers 11


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I don't want to dive into this too much, but I probably will. I'm not looking at the loss, but how we run our offense and execute our defense.

*1) The Lakers are TRYING to run what the Spurs used to back when Mike Brown was assistant under Pop.* It's a "four out, one in" offense (there are multiple names for it), and I don't think it's going to work. Popovich worked the opposing teams with a Duncan/Robinson duo, one being the greatest PF of all time, the other an incredibly underrated center that is one of the best we were watching in the 90's.

Let me put it this way: now we know why we signed Kapono and Murphy, and why we drafted Goudelock.

My gripe with it all is...Bynum is not an effective passer out of the post. You can tell him over and over again (Phil did), and it won't register. He will not create out of the post. He's not Hakeem, not Shaq, and he never will be. Sure, if you took Gasol's mentality (someone who wants to create) and mixed it with the aggressive low post play of Bynum, we'd have the perfect center...but that's not how it works. Gasol is not a low post player, and Drew is not a low post facilitator.

This also seems to take the ball out of Kobe's hands more often, which is okay...except, when he does get the ball, despite being at his "sweet spots" (as Brown noted he wanted to see happen), the defense doesn't have much of a problem doubling him because they are not worried about our three-point shooters. When Kobe catches at the elbow, for example, his positioning makes it easy for a perimeter defender to leave his man and double...and what man would he leave? Ron? He would gladly do it. Gasol? Sure thing. 

We aren't going to get very far with this offense. Something has to give. I would not be surprised to see changes very early in the season.

*2) Our defense isn't impressive, and not because of the system, but because of our players.* At some point, even Brown's system will look bad. Our defensive transitions are terrible. Aside from McRoberts, I didn't see much weak side help. Recovering and contesting outside shots...didn't see much of it, and it's not always about effort, but our players are getting worked because the Clippers (who are a new team) used spacing to pull our defense apart, and when a defense feels disconnected, it tends to collapse inward, and that's where we let shooters drift to the outside, far too open for us to contest.

Half of our guys don't have the legs to cover that kind of ground for all 48 minutes, and this will get worse as we progress through an 82-game season (well...66 this year).

*3) We will have no depth on our roster.* I'm actually fine with Ebanks and Morris starting, but both will be eaten alive many times throughout the season. What does that matter, though, when I can say the same about Artest and Fisher/Blake? Artest will only be good for us defending Paul Pierce (can't say he'll be effective against Durant, as I've seen KD in practices, and he has been focusing on eliminating his problems against physical defenders...won't get into it, because I'll type forever, but you'll see this season). In other words, Ron shouldn't see much time on the court. His contract, and now his play, is a detriment to our game. I like the guy, but I have to be honest. Same with Fisher and Blake. I know just how bad Fisher will play this season, so I didn't need to see him...but Blake does not rake in enough defensive attention to create for anyone, and a simple post-entry pass every time down the court doesn't make him any more valuable than Darius Morris.

Outside of McRoberts, who will be a pretty good sixth man for us, we won't have much. Barnes isn't the same player we saw in his early years with other teams...just too many minor injuries stacking up and changing his game. Goudelock could be fine, but the verdict is still out on him. Walton is done. Fisher is done for 95% of the minutes he will play (I'll give him the green light to shoot a clutch shot at the end of the game, but that doesn't make up for his bad play for the other 20 minutes or so).

I'd like to see us do something with that TPE, even if it means getting a starting PG or SF...but looking at other rosters, I'm not sure what would be available right now, aside from dealing Drew and the TPE to Orlando, which I would do in a heartbeat.

--------

Again, this isn't about us losing. I expected the loss, as long as the Clippers were going to play Griffin, CP3 and their starting unit for a significant amount of time. As I said in another topic, the Clippers put together a team of guys that compliment each other well.

The fact is, our team of guys only compliment each other in the triangle offense, and when Kobe is able to dominate. Rewrite the script, and expect more out of our post...we don't make it. Gasol is not a low post player, and Drew is not THAT big of a threat under the rim (and if he was, he would still decline to pass the ball). Brown needs to understand that this is NOT Tim Duncan and David Robinson. An offense that asks for our bigs to facilitate for Kobe? That hasn't happened since Shaq, and that was really only in the early stages of the dynasty.

Tonight, the Clippers ran through the motions. They played off of open shooters, took what was given to them. When we play them again (twice), in January...especially the late January game...they could be rolling, and I wouldn't be shocked to see them roll completely over us. Giving them a month to learn how to pick and roll with CP3, drawing up fast break plays with Griffin and Jordan running the sidelines...they didn't do that tonight, but they will soon. We were out there to win, not to experiment, and what we saw from our guys duplicated what we saw from them against the Dallas Mavericks, minus better play from Kobe...and that tells me nothing will change, because all of that was based on teams exploiting our many weaknesses, something that isn't hard to do against a team led by a 16-year veteran that needs his teammates to hit open shots, take the low post and attract defenders, and create a few shots of their own as he plays off the ball a bit.

In short, don't expect to see much improvement from last season. A healthy Kobe would've still seen a loss to an elite Dallas Mavericks team. The difference is, now, we have trashed an offense that led to five championship rings, and has been the staple in Kobe's career. We may see more athleticism on the defensive end, as guys like Ebanks, McRoberts and Morris will see time on the floor...but our defensive awareness will still suffer, and above everything else, our offense will be a thorn in our side, unless Brown realizes what he truly has in the frontcourt, and adjusts accordingly.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yeah, it really is the lack of athleticism or awareness that will totally fuck us over this season. Either our guys are too slow to close out-Kobe, Artest, Blake, Fisher, etc-or they lack awareness to do so. Two years ago these guys still had enough to close out on their guys, Artest wanted that ring, Kobe was still fresh enough, and they were great on the defensive end. Now? Not so much. 

As for our offense, it was totally lost and I really don't see what system can work for this team on the offensive side. We have the tools, but I really can't see any other offense than the triangle working, and that showed today horribly when our offense was completely lost.


And everyone agrees that Fisher needs to go, more than anyone else, he literally has no up side. At all. Far too old to defend, not consistent enough anywhere on offense to be taken as a threat, too slow, needs too much help on defense, the list is endless. He really should just retire.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

It's crazy how good Chris Paul is gonna make DeAndre Jordan look this season.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Deandre was looking good last season without Chris Paul. Warriors were going to give him 40mil.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

He's still gonna be significantly better though.


----------



## jaw2929

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Real Deal said:


> In short, don't expect to see much improvement from last season. A healthy Kobe would've still seen a loss to an elite Dallas Mavericks team. The difference is, now, we have trashed an offense that led to five championship rings, and has been the staple in Kobe's career. We may see more athleticism on the defensive end, as guys like Ebanks, McRoberts and Morris will see time on the floor...but our defensive awareness will still suffer, and above everything else, our offense will be a thorn in our side, unless Brown realizes what he truly has in the frontcourt, and adjusts accordingly.



I think it's probably safe to say that the Lakers won't be winning another Championship anytime soon, boss.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Word is Paul Pierce might miss the first the game of the season with his heel injury. Doc also says that he won't start Marquis Daniels because he likes him coming off the bench better, I hope this means we're signing Al Thornton.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

First time I've seen anyone say that they hope their team signs Al Thornton.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

We'll he's the best free agent SF out there.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

You want Hedo? ;D


----------



## jaw2929

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> We'll he's the best free agent SF out there.


If it wasn't for David West's love of money over wanting to win a Championship, we wouldn't have to worry about something like this.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

^^^lol

AK47 should totally go to the Lakers, he can be the new Odom. :side:


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

anybody seen the power rankings ?

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/20...r.rankings/index.html?eref=sihp&sct=hp_t12_a2

Denver at 5 is way to high


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

LOL at the Nuggets being #5. They must not realize their star players are Nene and Arron Afflalo.

:lmao :lmao


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> LOL at the Nuggets being #5. They must not realize their star players are Nene and Arron Afflalo.
> 
> :lmao :lmao


I think SI believes that China will let the Nugget players out of their contract and they will return since that is the rumor & if they do and are able to re-sign K-Mart & JR, then Denver can be a top 5 team


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> LOL at the Nuggets being #5. They must not realize their star players are Nene and Arron Afflalo.
> 
> :lmao :lmao


They went 18-7 after the Carmelo trade last season, one of the best teams in the league (arguably the best in that second half, really).

That record is the equivalent of winning 59-60 games, and would have been the third best record in the NBA last season.

One could argue that Denver is one of the most complete teams in the league.

Now, losing Smith, Chandler and K-Mart could change that a bit...but then again, it only means an increased role for Afflalo, who is a hell of a player, and rookies Kenneth Faried and Jordan Hamilton, two that could produce decent numbers off the bench...not to mention Rudy Fernandez.

It's not always about the superstar players. There's usually a team out there, every few seasons, that finds a way to get their 50+ wins without the big name(s) slotted on their roster sheet.


----------



## jaw2929

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> ^^^lol


What's funny about that?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Its funny because he wanted to go to the Celtics but couldnt because the Hornets trade with the Lakers fell through and then so did the Celtics trade with the Hornets. I was just laughing at your ignorance.


----------



## jaw2929

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Its funny because he wanted to go to the Celtics but couldnt because the Hornets trade with the Lakers fell through and then so did the Celtics trade with the Hornets. I was just laughing at your ignorance.


That's cute. You're a pretty fucking funny guy there Undy.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Its funny because he wanted to go to the Celtics but couldnt because the Hornets trade with the Lakers fell through and then so did the Celtics trade with the Hornets. I was just laughing at your ignorance.


It all worked out great though because now we've got LOB CITY!!!!


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

nah, it will never be good for a Lakers' fan until Stern steps down and retires. There is another thing that could happen but I dont wish that on anyone, especially over a team.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Tonight marks the debut of RIP.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I wonder if Rip's still got it, I watched two Detroit games last season (The game against Boston when Shaq came back from injury only to get re-injured and the game against Miami where they almost won but Austin Daye missed the game winning tip in).

But I thought Chicago was looking for someone who could create their own shot?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

He's got something left..But not enough to put Chicago over the top


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I have no idea why they didnt get Young or Affalo, two much younger guards that can score as well as RIP and also have a bright future. Maybe they were asking for too much, but it still surprises me a lot that they didnt at least attempt to go for them.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Nick young wanted like 9 mil or someshit that why he accepted his QO nobody will pay him 9 mil

why are so many nba players morons


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The screens and movement create his shots. Rip has always been decisive and quick with his moves which serves this offense well. It wont stagnate with somebody else dominating the ball other than Rose. Great fit. Afflalo would have been, too. I like Rip, however.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Hypnotiq said:


> Nick young wanted like 9 mil or someshit that why he accepted his QO nobody will pay him 9 mil
> 
> why are so many nba players morons


He said earlier today in an interview that he's gonna take his "frustrations" out on the league with his play. He's disappointed that his inefficient 17 PPG on one of the worst teams in the league didn't get him a contract paying 9 or 10 mil a year.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

i can kinda see where he is coming from


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

How did Young score that much with John Wall holding the ball the whole game? lol


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Washington is a joke. They're not propelling anywhere of stature soon.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> He said earlier today in an interview that he's gonna take his "frustrations" out on the league with his play. He's disappointed that his inefficient 17 PPG on one of the worst teams in the league didn't get him a contract paying 9 or 10 mil a year.


It wasn't really inefficient. .441 isn't that bad of a FG percentage and he shot well from behind the arc. The guy is a pretty good scorer, and it doesnt matter if it was on one of the worst teams because that just means he's one of the only threats on offense that the defense actually thinks about.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Scoring a lot of points on a horrible team isn't impressive. See Corey Maggette.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

so since LBJ was on a terrible team, without him, in Cleveland his stats aren't impressive? What about Kobe back in 05-07? What about Durant on the Thunder when they were sucking shit? Just because they aren't a good team doesn't make it any less impressive.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'm not talking about all-star players, I'm talking about guys who are average or mediocre players but score a lot of points on bad teams.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The amount of disrespect for the Washington Wizards in this thread is disgusting. Nick Young is a decent scorer and Notorious would be singing a different tune if he was on the Celtics. He's one of those fans who can sell himself on just about everything.

The ballhawk wizards are going ham this year, fuck a team when everyone wants to create for themselves. It's that new gameplan and innovative play that is going to have the whole eastern conference shook.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

So, if Vanessa receives 3 of Kobe's 5 championship rings in the divorce settlement, that leaves Kobe Bean Bryant with 2 rings left, which is still 2x as many as LeBron.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

That's just my opinion. Scoring a bunch of points on a horrible team doesn't mean anything to me.

I'm not alone on that opinion either. Charles Barkley mentions it a lot on TNT.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Derrick Rose has agreed to a 5 year contract extension with the Bulls.

Stacey King jumps for joy on that one.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> That's just my opinion. Scoring a bunch of points on a horrible team doesn't mean anything to me.
> 
> I'm not alone on that opinion either. Charles Barkley mentions it a lot on TNT.


I actually agree with the general idea.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Good on him hope he stays with the Bulls his whole career (Y)


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

What a gracious God we have! Allowing us, the city of Chicago, to be lucky enough to witness the special career of Derrick Rose unfold in front of our unkempt eyes. The rest of the city and I may rejoice and reminisce through all the incredibly magnificent times by indulging in an exhilirating, naked swim in Lake Michigan. I shall go organize this right now!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Throw it down, D-Rose, throw it down.

*Bill Walton voice.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Their game is about to start soon, why NBATV is showing this Sixers/Wizards game instead of D. ROSE AND FRIENDS, I don't know.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Boozer to do nothing again he must hate playing against hansbrough


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yes, sir. I have it on now as we type back and forth. Looks like the Bulls outlawed Rip from wearing his mask. They are still allowing his headband, which does not abide by typical Chicago Bulls' in-game apparel regulations.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I was about to say Tyler Hansbrough is the Carlos Boozer killer but it seems like everyone as of late has been.

Hansbrough will probably come off the bench tonight, I would expect David West would finally play.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

How can you outlaw Rip to wear his facemask if he said one more broken nose & it's a wrap?


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

nah westy is only playing like 15 mins tonight vogel said shame


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> How can you outlaw Rip to wear his facemask if he said one more broken nose & it's a wrap?


He's wearing his mask.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> He's wearing his mask.


So what's Father Flex talking about?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> So what's Father Flex talking about?


He didn't put on his mask till they were about to tip off so I guess he thought he wouldn't be able to wear it.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

da hell is granger doing


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

No offense but I don't see the Pacers making any significant noise as long as Danny Granger's the #1 option. He's just not a #1 option type of player to me. He's a better fit as the #2 or 3 guy on a championship contending team, David West too.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

My mistake. Rip wasn't rocking it in practice at the Berto or during warm-ups. Gar Forman said he would have to look into it. Regardless, the Bulls look damn good right now. They are hitting the Pacers all over the place.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Anyone see Boozer completely muscle Hibbert underneath the rim for an easy baby hook? Hibbert needs to hit the weights. Mouse in the house.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

everyone is playing like shit 

wtf is granger doing


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The C's have officially voided Jeff Green's contract, however next year he'll be a restricted free agent and we'll own the rights to him.

I hope we sign Al Thornton or even James Posey or hell even Joey Graham. Just anybody except this Gilbert Brown kid on the training camp roster.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

hansbro is a fkn beast


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Their game is about to start soon, why NBATV is showing this Sixers/Wizards game instead of D. ROSE AND FRIENDS, I don't know.


future eastern conference finals > some mvp.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Father Flex said:


> My mistake. Rip wasn't rocking it in practice at the Berto or during warm-ups. Gar Forman said he would have to look into it. Regardless, the Bulls look damn good right now. They are hitting the Pacers all over the place.


Ok cool..Gotcha




IMPULSE said:


> future eastern conference finals > some mvp.


:ns


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Wonder how the Wizards fans are gonna feel when John Wall bolts.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Probably encouraged. They can finally build a franchise around a capable point guard when Wall leaves...


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I bet majority of Wizards fans wish they didn't draft Wall if they had to do it over again


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Wonder how the Wizards fans are gonna feel when John Wall bolts.


i'll rejoice. he's the worst thing to happen to the wizards since kwame brown, the rip hamilton trade, i could go on. i really don't like john wall and almost stopped watching the wizards off of him. calipari ruins players for me.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

the bulls announcers are the worst in the NBA


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Don't ever disrespect Stacey King like that.

The Clippers are set to sign Reggie Evans. I guess they forgot to tell him that Chris Kaman had been traded. I'll tell you what though, they're the best ballhandling team in the league for sure now.

I thought Wizards fans loved John Wall? Obviously not I see.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Wow, lots of people here seem to hate Wall.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Stacey King is offended by those outlandish remarks.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Just saw this on twitter: "Sixers open up with a 5-game west coast road trip. Home opener not until Jan.6"

That is cold blooded..


----------



## Kames

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> Just saw this on twitter: "Sixers open up with a 5-game west coast road trip. Home opener not until Jan.6"
> 
> That is cold blooded..


That's brutal. In my opinion, Sixers could finish in the top 6 teams of the east this year.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/F...assment-122011

A former employee of the Golden State Warriors is suing the team and guard Monta Ellis for sexual harassment.

According to an email from lawyer Burt Boltuch, the suit will be filed Wednesday morning in Oakland, Calif., at the Superior Court of Alameda County and a press conference will be held afterward to discuss the allegations, the Contra Costa Times reported.

The suit accuses Ellis of sending "dozens of pictures" of "flagrant sexual contact," to a female who was employed by the Warriors, between Nov. 2010 and Jan. 2011.

Boltuch said the accuser had photographic evidence of the harassment. He said both the accuser and the photos will be revealed at the press conference.

"You will be shocked when you see it," Boltuch said. "It's pretty disgusting and graphic."

The Warriors are being accused of covering for Ellis, with Boltuch claiming the plaintiff was let go because the team "wanted to cover it up."

Boltuch also claims the Warriors have refused to resolve the matter previously.

A Warriors spokesman said neither the team nor Ellis had a comment and they had not received the lawsuit, Yahoo! Sports reported.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

She saved the pics huh?....hmmm


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Is that K.G. in your avatar HeatWave?


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'm sorry; I was a few pages behind when I logged-in, but a few things made me laugh.

1] The post about people agreeing Fisher needs to go. As someone who's been a Laker fan a while, there are a few players I would let go before Fisher. Odom would not have been on that list (guess that ship has sailed), but point is he would not be near the top of my "Leave" list.

2] Something I read (forget it now) about Lebron's numbers in Cleveland... As a lifelong Ohioan who saw Cavs home games during the Marc Price days as well as Lebron's, I can tell you I was never a fan of "King". (I was also a subscriber to "Sports Ill." for a stretch, & hated when his face would grace the cover in my mail.)


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Isiah Thomas of the Sacramento Kings made a nice buzzer-beater layup to end the first half against the Warriors. It was impressive as he had to run full speed to beat the defenders.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Is that K.G. in your avatar HeatWave?


Yes sir


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

just got League pass for the whole season 7 bucks 

jelly ?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



TJChurch said:


> I'm sorry; I was a few pages behind when I logged-in, but a few things made me laugh.
> 
> 1] The post about people agreeing Fisher needs to go. As someone who's been a Laker fan a while, there are a few players I would let go before Fisher. Odom would not have been on that list (guess that ship has sailed), but point is he would not be near the top of my "Leave" list.
> 
> 2] Something I read (forget it now) about Lebron's numbers in Cleveland... As a lifelong Ohioan who saw Cavs home games during the Marc Price days as well as Lebron's, I can tell you I was never a fan of "King". (I was also a subscriber to "Sports Ill." for a stretch, & hated when his face would grace the cover in my mail.)


What does Fisher bring to the lakers that is good in any quantity? He isn't good at anything anymore and is a liability on both offense and defense.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Here we go.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> What does Fisher bring to the lakers that is good in any quantity? He isn't good at anything anymore and is a liability on both offense and defense.


He is not Kobe-level amazing, but he is far from a liability. He is a role-player, much as he has often been, & those too are important.

Want proof? When thw Lakers keep Fisher, & still win another Title before Paul or Lebron get one with their current teams, that's all the proof you need.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Is Al Harrington or Timofey Mozgov starting for the Nuggets?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Nuggets starting lineup today was Andre Miller, Ty Lawson, Danilo Gallinari, Nene, & Timofey Mozgov.

My prediction for the starting lineup in the season is Ty Lawson, Arron Afflalo, Danilo Gallinari, Kenneth Faried, & Nene.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Damn, time to drop Harrington


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yeah I doubt Al Harrington is the starter in the season.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



TJChurch said:


> He is not Kobe-level amazing, but he is far from a liability. He is a role-player, much as he has often been, & those too are important.
> 
> Want proof? When thw Lakers keep Fisher, & still win another Title before Paul or Lebron get one with their current teams, that's all the proof you need.


He wasn't a liability three years ago when we won our first championship with Pau, but now he is. He is old and far too slow to guard anyone on the floor. He can't hit his threes on a consistent basis and doesn't do anything else offensively. On defense he doesn't close in on his assignment fast enough when he tries to help others. He also needs a lot of help with his assignment since they're able to drive by him. he has no upside, you named absolutely none except saying they've won championships with him before which means absolutely nothing since he was the 6th, maybe 7 best player on the team.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Surprised Sacramento took one off Warriors.

So who do you guys think is probably the worst team in each conference this year? Sadly for east, I'd have to say it's the Raptors. Eh, west is probably Utah.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Cavs and Hornets.

Hornets have one scorer, and a very young that hasn't been the main and only scoring option yet.

Cavs only have one player, and he's a rookie, and they traded away their best player for practically nothing even though he was a proven talent unlike Thompson


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Cavs & Jazz...Utah needs to find a coach quick


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Hornets and Pistons.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Bucks


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Don't ever disrespect Stacey King like that.
> 
> The Clippers are set to sign Reggie Evans. I guess they forgot to tell him that Chris Kaman had been traded. I'll tell you what though, they're the best ballhandling team in the league for sure now.
> 
> I thought Wizards fans loved John Wall? Obviously not I see.


didn't like him in college. then again i didn't like the kentucky team he was on, but i'm neutral to those other players now. he was a good draft pick and all but i'm just not fond of him at all.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I think the worst will be the Hornets & Raptors.

The Jazz will probably finish 11th or 12th.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I think the Lakers are doing it wrong. We need to see the return of an elite player personnel package, such as:

PG: Smush Parker
SG: Kobe Bryant
SF: Be Easy
PF: Slava Medvedenko
C: Kwame Brown
6th Man: Michael Olowokandi

If Kupcheck and Buss put together a team like this, look out, Western Conference.


----------



## Champ

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

charlotte and minnesota


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Minny's not gonna have the worst record unless something totally goes wrong. I can see them finishing 10th or 11th in the West.

Charlotte has a good chance but I think Kemba can lead them to a few more wins than the Raptors.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Charlotte and Toronto are going to have the worst records. Minny is probably going to have the same record as the Rockets


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

From what I've been reading, Samuel Dalembert is set to re-sign with the Kings and DeShawn Stevenson is set to sign with the Nets.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao Otis Smith still biding his time hoping that some team will get desperate. Dwight is gonna sign with Brooklyn along with D-will and Brook Lopez (trade piece). Magic is going to get stuck with the contracts of JJ Redick, Nelson and Hedo


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

damn Rip Hamilton looked good last night. Such an upgrade over Bogans.

Bulls are going to do work, and take the 1 seed again. *

* Assuming they stay healthy.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Considering they had the #1 seed last year with both Noah & Boozer missing 25+ games, I think they'll do even better this year.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Considering they had the #1 seed last year with both Noah & Boozer missing 25+ games, I think they'll do even better this year.


Over a more confident Miami team who now has more chemistry & Knicks?


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> Over a more confident Miami team who now has more chemistry & Knicks?


strong username to post bias correlation


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> Over a more confident Miami team who now has more chemistry & Knicks?


Yay Miami has a lot of chemistry now. Guess what? Chicago has great chemistry too, better defense and their offense isn't too bad either.

And the Knicks :lmao. They might end up having regular season success but they won't do shit in the playoffs. Why? Offense doesn't win championships, defense does and signing a great defender doesn't all of a sudden make everyone else on the team great defenders.


----------



## Myst

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Kobe is day to day with a torn ligament in his wrist. Fantastic. Amazing start to the season for the Lakers. 


:sad:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

It's just a day to day injury so it's no biggie.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Heat? Absolutely.

The Knicks? Wat.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

with his age and all, i expect the injury to be a lot more serious and seriously effect his play

bulls > knicks

and knicks fans are becoming worse than jets fans


----------



## Champ

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

notorious your opinion doesn't change the fact that they got trounced in the east finals


----------



## jaw2929

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

My "Pimp Bill Clinton" basketball-related RT's of the day:

I'm looking for a LeBron James sort of relationship. No ring and I can disappear when you really need me.

and

Admit it, you laughed when you heard Kobe injured his wrist, just a few days after his wife files for divorce.


----------



## Myst

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> It's just a day to day injury so it's no biggie.


It can become worse if he plays through it, which he probably will. It's also disheartening since this was the first time Kobe was completely healthy in a LONG time. Lakers just can't catch a break with Bynum out the first 5 games, new coaching staff, no triangle leading to offensive issues, trade issues, and now Kobe's wrist injury... Ugh.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Champ said:


> notorious your opinion doesn't change the fact that they got trounced in the east finals


Your point?


----------



## RKO_THUG

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The day to day injury hasn't been looked at by the doctor they said he could be gone for 3 to 4 weeks.


----------



## Champ

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

that your point about their d is irrelevant when miami's better


----------



## RKO_THUG

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

As a bulls fan theirs no point of trying to brag about our new line up. Every heat fan is like so we eliminated you last year. We say Mavericks eliminated heat last year and they be like so that won't happen this year.. Whats the logic in that? How you know heat going to do that to the bulls again this year? We didn't even have Noah or boozer healthy the whole season last year.. So what if we are 100 percent healty huh? What if Lebron or Wade with all them injuries he gets has a serious one this year? huh'[email protected]@!?!?!? Yeah heat fans im mad bro... im mad with your we are unstoppable cause we won the champisonship already attuides.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Champ said:


> that your point about their d is irrelevant when miami's better


Last time I checked they haven't played each other yet so we don't know who's better. The Jazz were better than the Clippers last year but we see this year it's not the case, just cause Miami eliminated Chicago doesn't make them automatically better.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Samuel Dalembert has signed with the Rockets on a 2 year deal.

I just wanna know what happens with Chuck Hayes man. He's probably my favorite center in the league I hope everything ends up alright for him.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

*Quick question. How does an NBA player shoot an airball on a free throw? I seriously don't understand how that can happen. *


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

My condolences to Chuck Hayes and his family, you really never want to see something like that happened especially to a hardworking blue collar guy like Chuck Hayes. From a fan standpoint, I'm actually quite satisfied that his contract was denied because he simply wasn't worth the price. The Kings now can go out and get somebody more valuable to them from top to bottom or just have patience and wait it out. I thought it was quite possibile that they would of went out and signed Dalembert to a two year deal similar to the one he just signed with Rockets which would of benefitted both sides. Dalembert taking forever to make his decision and ultimately ending up with a two year deal with Rockets shows to me that he wanted more than what he was actually worth. In today's NBA I actually do believe that he should be around nine or ten million a season worth considering how good of a season he had, being in his prime, and the lack of overall quality bigs in the NBA today. I think he wanted a similar deal to what Tyson Chandler received and I certainly wouldn't be happy if Kings gave him that but at the same time the Kings will dearly miss everything he brought to the table last season.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

bynum out games? sounds familiar udk, doesnt it?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

He's injured? :lmao :lmao :lmao

What a joy it is to hear the great unbiased Tommy Heinsohn on commentary again.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

J.O. and K.G. blocking every shot in the paint, Rondo hitting jumpers. I would be excited if he we weren't playing the worst team in the league.

The Knicks have claimed Steve Novak off waivers. They just keep on getting all these one dimensional offensive players huh? But, but, they've got Tyson Chandler so they'll still be a force on defense too.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*






You can't make videos like this with any other sport. Basketball is superior.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Did you see that on RealGM?


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yes.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Kenyon Martin is the first player in the Chinese league that has been bought out.

Who picks him up?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yeah, Von Wafer owns.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



RKO_THUG said:


> As a bulls fan theirs no point of trying to brag about our new line up. Every heat fan is like so we eliminated you last year. We say Mavericks eliminated heat last year and they be like so that won't happen this year.. Whats the logic in that? How you know heat going to do that to the bulls again this year? We didn't even have Noah or boozer healthy the whole season last year.. So what if we are 100 percent healty huh? What if Lebron or Wade with all them injuries he gets has a serious one this year? huh'[email protected]@!?!?!? Yeah heat fans im mad bro... im mad with your we are unstoppable cause we won the champisonship already attuides.


The Heat went to the finals even though Lebron and Wade for just playing around. They never had a complete preseason and practice together. They have no center, and their PG rotation was Chalmers and Bibby. Haslem and Mike Miller contributed almost nothing. 

I'm scared to think how good this team will be in the playoffs when Haslem gets healthy and could actually guard Dirk like in 06. Norris Cole looks better than Chalmers. Shane Battier can and will lock down any Bulls player not named Rose.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Number 54 for the celtics doing work dunno who he is


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Greg Stiesmsa.

I hope Danny signs him, he can be our Harangody for this year.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Weren't the Heat up by 20+ in the 2nd quarter?

I know I'm hard on him a lot but I can't help but smile watching Baby do this thing against Miami.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

*Daniel Orton hitting a couple of jumpers for the Magic. I hope that kid does well.*


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

He's still the worst player in the league in my opinion.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

no way lebron still plays


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao

I was expecting you or WWF would say Kobe.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

i am a fan of kobe, but lakers fans are the gayest people ever


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Of coures they would be happy. They've won 16 championships and have the 2nd best player in NBA history


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

and no i dont mean happy

good comeback tho


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

LarryCoon I thought you were a Laker fan.

And 2nd best player in NBA history?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

So apparently Kris Humphries has been voted as the most hated NBA player.

Why? Just because of that Kim Kardashian BS? There had to have been a lot of women with little knowledge to vote.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Who the hell would hate Kris for that? He was truly in love and Kim used him.


----------



## 100%Caborn

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Laker fans are gay? How about Heat fans. Ugh. 

[email protected] being voted the most hated player in the NBA.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Like I said there had to have been a lot of women to vote on this poll because I doubt that many men would hate a guy for breaking up with Kim Kardashian.

Although apparently at the Knicks game tonight when Humphries checked in the fans started a loud chant of "Kim Kardashian!" Not surprising.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

BIG BABY w/ 18 points on 7/8 shooting. FUCK OFF, DWIGHT. THIS IS BABY'S TOWN.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

humphries got duped, the whole marriage was a scam just to get kim ratings and make money. if a bitch doesnt wanna take my last name, she may as well gimme that ring back


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I thought Baron Davis was gonna be out for 8-10 weeks with a back injury? He was dressed out tonight for the Knicks, I don't know if he played.

On NBA GameTime they just showed the clip of Kris Humphries entering the game and the guy got massive boos but then again it is a New York crowd. I doubt he'll go to Milwaukee and hear boo's, LeBron on the other hand...


----------



## Xile44

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> I thought Baron Davis was gonna be out for 8-10 weeks with a back injury? He was dressed out tonight for the Knicks, I don't know if he played.
> 
> On NBA GameTime they just showed the clip of Kris Humphries entering the game and the guy got massive boos but then again it is a New York crowd. I doubt he'll go to Milwaukee and hear boo's, LeBron on the other hand...


It was weird, later they were chanting "WE WANT HUMPRHRIES".


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



WWF said:


> BIG BABY w/ 18 points on 7/8 shooting. FUCK OFF, DWIGHT. THIS IS BABY'S TOWN.


Yeah fuck off Dwight. You don't deserve to be traded for Bynum, you get traded for Metta World Peace you overrated piece of junk.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Kris Humphries should just go heel and accept the hate while he's still relevant. Fuck people up on the court, and talk shit about them when it's over. And get a hotter wife in his spare time.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'm laughing thinking about all of you earlier in this thread that swore me down that A.I. "still had it", he's not washed up, he can still give a team 10-15 PPG but yet Larry Hughes & Bonzi Wells can get signed. Matter of fact, A.I. hasn't had a team invite for a tryout since his last stint with Philly. I love it when I'm right.


----------



## Champ

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I recall saying it had to do with his attitude


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Artest is useless play ebanks he is finished


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Anyone think it's ironic that right after he changes his name to World Peace he becomes a horrible shooter?


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Anyone think it's ironic that right after he changes his name to World Peace he becomes a horrible shooter?


Not hardly; Makes perfect sense to me. Whether he's perfect or horrible, everyone agrees on it, ergo no fights.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Dunk of the year so far:


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I bet Lebron is happy to hear that he is no longer the biggest heel in the NBA now that Kris Humphries has taken that mantle. Kris needs to embrace it and give in to hate. Something John Cena needs to do before his bout with The Rock.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Check out the top 10, after the jump, along with the percentage of respondents who found each player unlikable (stats via EOB).
1. Kris Humphries (50 percent dislike)
2. LeBron James (48 percent)
3. Kobe Bryant (45 percent)
4. Tony Parker (37 percent)
5. Metta World Peace (36 percent)
6. Chris Bosh (34 percent)
7. Carmelo Anthony (27 percent)
8. Paul Pierce (25 percent)
9. Dwyane Wade (23 percent)
10. Lamar Odom (21 percent)

Paul Pierce and his wheelchair antics at number 8!


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

LOL at people mad at Lamar Odom. His Kardashian hasn't even divorced him yet.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Xile44 said:


> It was weird, later they were chanting "WE WANT HUMPRHRIES".


*Of course they chanted that. They wanted Humphries to get back in the game so they could boo him again. lol New York fans are like that. *


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Blake is the man


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



LadyCroft said:


> *Of course they chanted that. They wanted Humphries to get back in the game so they could boo him again. lol New York fans are like that. *


I suspect it was more that they want to see him more than anyone wants to see Kim... Kinda funny, since I read somewhere she was looking to date an athlete that played in the area due to the premiere of her show.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

she completely fucked him over so its whatever. he def should embrace the hatred and stay relevant


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Reggie Bush said he'll take back Kim on the condition that he is excluded from any reality show.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Father Flex said:


> strong username to post bias correlation


Never noticed my username until last year huh?



notorious_187 said:


> Yay Miami has a lot of chemistry now. Guess what? Chicago has great chemistry too, better defense and their offense isn't too bad either.
> 
> And the Knicks :lmao. They might end up having regular season success but they won't do shit in the playoffs. Why? Offense doesn't win championships, defense does and signing a great defender doesn't all of a sudden make everyone else on the team great defenders.


I'm not talking about the playoffs I'm just strictly talking about grabbing the top seed..I think it may come down to the Heat & Knicks


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



GD said:


> he def should embrace the hatred and stay relevant


You act like those two things are related, which I don't feel they are.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Well if you're the most hated player in the league you're automatically relevant.

The Nets have signed DeShawn Stevenson so this is what their team looks like now:
D-Will/Farmar/Gaines
Stevenson/Brooks/Morrow
Sha. Williams/James/Graham
Humphries/She. Williams/J. Williams
Lopez/Petro

I think that's a good enough team to get the 8th seed. Remember you don't have to have a winning record to get the 8th seed in the East.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Andrei Kirilenko rumored to go to the Nets


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Well if you're the most hated player in the league you're automatically relevant.


That is also an opinion, & (not that you care, but) one I disagree with.



notorious_187 said:


> Remember you don't have to have a winning record to get the 8th seed in the East.


Too true. reminds me of several years ago during "NBA on NBC" coverage. The people in the studio were debating the best team in the East. When ex-Cavs coach Fratello gave his choice, Bob Costas asked him if they were good enough to beat the best in the West, & Fratello laughed so hard, I thought he might fall of the chair.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

If you're irrelevant people wouldn't care about you, so if you're the most hated you're obviously relevant.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> If you're irrelevant people wouldn't care about you, so if you're the most hated you're obviously relevant.


From Webster's online dictionary:

a : having significant and demonstrable bearing on the matter at hand
b : affording evidence tending to prove or disprove the matter at issue or under discussion <relevant testimony>
c : having social relevance 

I was far from Kim Jong Il's biggest fan, which is part of the reason that before he died, I can't tell you the last time I thought about him. (Same with Hussein & Bin Laden). They also had little effect on my life, let alone any of the discussions I was taking part in.

Earlier today, I was watching a show where they were showing tape of Kris being booed, & discussing possible reasons, not to mention the fact it had little-if-anything to do with his play.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Someone said Brook Lopez broke his foot..If true then I really do see Dwight staying in Orlando for the whole season now


----------



## Xile44

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> Someone said Brook Lopez broke his foot..If true then I really do see Dwight staying in Orlando for the whole season now


It's true :sad:


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yeah, Brooklyn should just sign Dwight Howard outright and trade Lopez for a good wing player.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



LarryCoon said:


> Yeah, Brooklyn should just sign Dwight Howard outright and trade Lopez for a good wing player.


Though what if Orl trades him?


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

You are only competing against the Lakers. If they trade him to some other team, then Dwight still becomes a free agent. And it looks like Otis Smith is taking the Cleveland/Toronto route :lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Big Baby's MVP year will convince Dwight to stay.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



LarryCoon said:


> You are only competing against the Lakers. If they trade him to some other team, then Dwight still becomes a free agent. And it looks like Otis Smith is taking the Cleveland/Toronto route :lmao


Otis, has mentioned he wanted Pau and Bynum, I won't rule the Lakers out.
Though Otis has been indicating he wont trade Howard, he may just walk out on FA


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

So how long is Brook Lopez out?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Same injury Gasol had & he was out 3 months.. So I'm guessing the same amount of time but we'll see


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Xile44 said:


> Otis, has mentioned he wanted Pau and Bynum, I won't rule the Lakers out.
> Though Otis has been indicating he wont trade Howard, he may just walk out on FA


Seems like Otis needs to learn the meaning of leverage


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

A team like Utah is intriguing if Nets still looking to do a 3 team..Utah can send one of their bigs to Orlando, while the Nets still give up draft picks..Don't know if that's enough to entice Otis but Nets will have to work harder now obviously if they still want him this season


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Actually Otis, please don't trade Dwight. Brooklyn Nets is starting to become my guilty pleasure team. Dwight signs there straight up, trade Lopez to either Portland or Denver for a few of the secretly good wing players (Afflalo, Wesley Matthews, Wilson Chandler).

At this point, I don't think Otis is thinking outside the box anymore. He knows he's about to get fired by the end of the year, and now he just doesn't want to be remembered as the guy who traded away Dwight Howard.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> A team like Utah is intriguing if Nets still looking to do a 3 team..Utah can send one of their bigs to Orlando, while the Nets still give up draft picks..Don't know if that's enough to entice Otis but Nets will have to work harder now obviously if they still want him this season


Yeah, Our GM Billy King is a Master at pulling out 3-4 team trades.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Conseco Fieldhouse has been renamed to Bankers Life Fieldhouse

fucking clowns


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Chuck Hayes has been cleared to play and is back on the market. I wonder if he'll just re-sign with the Kings.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Chuck Hayes has been cleared to play and is back on the market. I wonder if he'll just re-sign with the Kings.


Dalembert just signed with the Rockets the other day so I wouldn't be surprised if he signs with us. Although I wouldn't be surprised if he signs with a different team too.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I love the signing of Willie Green by the Hawks. He's no Jamal Crawford but he's a good energy scorer off the bench plus he's a better defender than Crawford. I guess they can move T-Mac to backup SF behind Marvin Williams or possibly start him.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Some transactions news.

- The Suns have waived Mickael Pietrus (I hope Boston picks him up).
- The Jazz have traded Mehmet Okur to the Nets for a 2015 second round pick. (I think Memo is worth more than that but w/e. Also, LOL at the Nets trying to surround D-Will around his former teammates thinking that's gonna get him to stay).


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Okur has been traded to the Nets..Guess they want to become the Jazz?

Celtics also looking at grabbing Pietrus off waivers...


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Steal imo


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Now that Kings have lossed out on Chuck Hayes and Dalembert they went from having a pretty deep big man depth chart to a very weak one. Jason Thompson and JJ Hickson are reasonable but I don't really consider them consistent solid starters. Perhaps JJ Hickson can develope into one and will thrive playing next to Cousins but Thompson has showed time and time again that he doesn't have what it takes to be dependable as a starter and has an annoying foul trouble issue as well. You don't need two guys (Thompson & Cousins) starting with one another having such a high tendency in fouls. 

I would of loved to have seen Kings aggressively try to sign Kris Humphries. Despite all the 'issues' he's having outside the court he still managed to have a very solid season last year averging a double double and being a nice compliment to Brook Lopez. I'm sure if he can work with a guy like Lopez he would do just fine working off Cousins as well and they would make for a very strong rebounding combo. Instead they went for Chuck Hayes but now he's gone and there's nobody really left at the moment...I certainly don't want Chuck Hayes back especially on the original type of deal HELL NO. AK47 is another option I wouldn't mind Kings going after as they could use a guy like him for his veteran presence and also the skillset that he has compliments Tyreke, Jimmer, and Marcus Thornton very nicely if you ask me. Should be an interesting season and I can't wait...


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

brook lopez fucking up trying to be like bynum i see


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Kings don't need another PF...They need direction & a identity...They're a good example of a franchise who drafts the best player on the board instead drafting a player that they need at a specific position


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

They failed at this year's draft. They moved down in the draft to get Jimmer because they thought they couldn't draft Kemba or Brandon but it turns out they could've. :lmao

HeatWave this year they did draft their need. Beno Udrih was not gonna cut it at PG.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> Kings don't need another PF...They need direction & a identity...They're a good example of a franchise who drafts the best player on the board instead drafting a player that they need at a specific position


I don't really believe in labeling players by positions as that's a totally overrated aspect of the game. I do agree that they are a franchise that needs direction and identity but that's what you expect out of a team that's still rebuilding and most of the roster is in there second or third years...


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> They failed at this year's draft. They moved down in the draft to get Jimmer because they thought they couldn't draft Kemba or Brandon but it turns out they could've. :lmao
> 
> HeatWave this year they did draft their need. Beno Udrih was not gonna cut it at PG.


I'll be honest, I didn't want Jimmer at draft night and totally would of preferred Kemba or Brandon at the same but I've changed my mind since. Jimmer looks excellent so far to start the season and I honestly wouldn't be surprised if he ends up being a nice fit with Kings and also manages to have a better career than Kemba and Brandon Knight.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Jimmer & Evans are both 2 guards imo..They've already admitted that Evans cannot play the point so they draft Jimmer who also really isn't a PG, just scoring 2 guard..If they're trying to mold their backcourt into GSW then whatever but I think Evans, Jimmer & Thornton will be fighting for shots..


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Jimmer, Tyreke, Thornton, Salmons, Outlaw...we may have our biggest chucking backcourt in the league.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> Jimmer & Evans are both 2 guards imo..They've already admitted that Evans cannot play the point so they draft Jimmer who also really isn't a PG, just scoring 2 guard..If they're trying to mold their backcourt into GSW then whatever but I think Evans, Jimmer & Thornton will be fighting for shots..


I do see your point but I don't really see it being that big of an issue if Thornton comes off the bench and plays a Bobby Jackson 6th man type of role which he is fully capable of. Jimmer and Tyreke can share the ball handling and switch on playing off the ball in the backcourt. I think Jimmer can compliment Tyreke well considering all the attention Tyreke had last season with his penetration and not being able to kick out to as much shooters\scorers as Kings would have liked which is probally a strong reason why they went out and drafted Jimmer. The guy who starts at SF is going to be critical because he's going to have to have the size, length, defense, and passing to be able to compliment Jimmer and Tyreke's weaknesses. AK47 would be a nice fit in my view and I heard Kings were in talks with him but it doesn't look like they are going to come to a conclusion anytime soon.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Kings are fine. Watch Evans have a monster year. The driving ability Reke' has draws so much attention from perimeter defenders that he's going to kick to Jimmer and Thornton all night. Those two are potent from the outside, even though Thornton is more of a gifted slasher than a three point specialist.

They need somebody who can block shots and protect the paint defensively but I guess they'll have to outscore everyone. 8th seed this year.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Call me crazy but I think the Hornets really aren't that bad, I think they can surprise everyone and make a run for the 8th seed.

I also think Eric Gordon will end up with a better career than Blake Griffin.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Sorry, fellas'. Memphis is not duplicating the success they had last year.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Only one spot in the west up for grabs this year (Hornets)..Clippers will take that..Every other spot is pretty close to locked


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

lol if the hornets make the playoffs gordon will have to carry that team like no man has carried before


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Father Flex said:


> Sorry, fellas'. Memphis is not duplicating the success they had last year.


Sadly I agree. They've had a horrific offseason too.

They lost Shane Battier, Darrell Arthur's out for the season. Plus on top of that Zach Randolph and Marc Gasol have no backups, none at all. Every player on their team is a PG-SF except for Z-Bo & Gasol. The season starts in 3 days btw.

I think they finish 6th or 7th in the West and are out first round.

@HeatWave: There's two playoff spots open if you ask me. The Hornets & the Nuggets from last year. The Nuggets will be horrible this year, and if they end up being pretty good I'll eat crow but I just don't see a team led by Nene & Danilo Gallinari being a playoff team in the West.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Call me crazy but I think the Hornets really aren't that bad, I think they can surprise everyone and make a run for the 8th seed.
> 
> I also think Eric Gordon will end up with a better career than Blake Griffin.


They won't. Chris Paul is just that good. 

A lot of fanboys gave ESPN a hard time for ranking Chris Paul at 4 ahead of Dirk, Durant, Rose and Kobe. I hate the Hornets, but I will have to agree with the cumulative scores of ESPN.

He is the best pure point guard in the league. This guy is second in PG defense only to Rondo. He is the best passer.

This guy is rated number one by Hollinger as the most efficient play-maker/scorer in the last two minutes of the game.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Paul seems like he's an old 26 or 27 years old, however. I fear for whoever commits a 5-7 year contract to him.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Just listened to some Raptors blogger, he states " Raptors didn't sign Magloire to tank the season. In fact, they shouldn't tank the season. This year's draft is similar to 2006. There is no consensus number 1 pick. We should strive to win games. The real treasures of the draft are in the late first round.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Father Flex said:


> Paul seems like he's an old 26 or 27 years old, however. I fear for whoever commits a 5-7 year contract to him.


The ESPN Nba Rankings are based on the top players based on the previous year. If age was included, then Rose or Durant would probably be ranked 1 and 2


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

CP3 wont even be a top 5 PG in 2 years...


----------



## Xile44

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> Okur has been traded to the Nets..Guess they want to become the Jazz?
> 
> Celtics also looking at grabbing Pietrus off waivers...


Nice, just when im thinking we'd be stuck with a Center rotation of Petro and Sheldon, BK Makes a nice trade, Okur is an expirer (Expirers are good to use for trades), who has played well with Deron before, averaging 13 points in 5 years with the Jazz.
Great trade Billy. And Thanks Jazz, good deal for both teams.
I Still believe we have a chance to slide in the Play-offs and grab the 8th seed.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

It's not like it's that hard to get the 8th seed in the East. I mean, when was the last time a team with an over .500 record was the 8th seed in the East? Don't worry, I'll wait.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> It's not like it's that hard to get the 8th seed in the East. I mean, when was the last time a team with an over .500 record was the 8th seed in the East? Don't worry, I'll wait.


Do you think nets have a chance ?
I Like our offensive potential, though our defense is another story.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I think you guys have a good chance.

The top 4 in the East is Miami, Chicago, Boston, & New York. And then you've got Atlanta, Indiana, & Orlando who will all make the playoffs (Barring a Dwight Howard trade), I'd say your competition to get into the playoffs will be Philly & Milwaukee.

If a Dwight Howard trade doesn't go down and he plays the whole year with Orlando it's down to you guys & Philly and I'll give them the edge. However if a trade does go down, I don't see Orlando making the playoffs and I think you guys have a legit shot.

But then again, if a Dwight Howard trade does go down, he's probably going to the Nets so...basically I'd say you guys have a good chance to make the playoffs.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> I think you guys have a good chance.
> 
> The top 4 in the East is Miami, Chicago, Boston, & New York. And then you've got Atlanta, Indiana, & Orlando who will all make the playoffs (Barring a Dwight Howard trade), I'd say your competition to get into the playoffs will be Philly & Milwaukee.


Alright, thanks for the indsight


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Notorious... You have PS3?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yeah buddy.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Yeah buddy.


PM your tag. I'm gonna' have to whoop you in some 2K after Christmas.


----------



## Alco

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

2K11?


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I do have 11. I would dust that one off but I was speaking more about 2K12.

We should do a tournament for 2k12 or madden. Like, a huge bracket, double loss tourny in the video games section.


----------



## Alco

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

awh shucks. don't have 12 (yet? :hmm


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

do it im in


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yeah I'm down for 2K and Madden. But I'd probably get out 1st round in Madden tbh.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Alright. I'll create a thread in the video games section no earlier than Sunday. I'll notify you guys when it happens. Would be a gay ole' time. (no ****)


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Alright I call dibs on the Celtics and Patriots if we do one for Madden.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Doc says no Pierce vs Knicks...Wow


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

has ESPN's "expert" predictions been discussed? 30 experts on the panel..

long story short: majority (like 25 out of the 30) predicted Thunder vs Heat in the Finals.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> Doc says no Pierce vs Knicks...Wow


I'm happy he made that decision. I don't want Paul to come back till he's 100%.

In the meantime I guess Quis or Sasha gets the start or maybe Pietrus if he signs here like he's expected to.


----------



## Near™

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Father Flex said:


> Alright. I'll create a thread in the video games section no earlier than Sunday. I'll notify you guys when it happens. Would be a gay ole' time. (no ****)



Count me in as well. 

2K12 and if you're doing a Madden one too, hell, I will go down swinging.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> has ESPN's "expert" predictions been discussed? 30 experts on the panel..
> 
> long story short: majority (like 25 out of the 30) predicted Thunder vs Heat in the Finals.


I agree with that pick...But Westbrook is the wildcard though...


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

It's official. Chuck Hayes has signed with the Sacramento Kings....again. This time, he will pass his physical and his contract is a 4-year $22.4 million deal. The Kings and Rockets basically traded each other's Centers for one another. Lol...


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> has ESPN's "expert" predictions been discussed? 30 experts on the panel..
> 
> long story short: majority (like 25 out of the 30) predicted Thunder vs Heat in the Finals.


Sounds about right. Miami Heat over the Thunder in 5 games.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Bynum has had suspension reduced to 4 games.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

So Chuck Hayes fails a physical and they decide it would be in the best interest of the team to not only sign him back but give him an even bigger deal than before. I like the way they do business... :gun:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> Bynum has had suspension reduced to 4 games.


Why?


----------



## Near™

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Why?


'Due to the shorter length of the season'.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Is it bad that I'm looking forward more to being able watch a new NBA season than to spend time with my family on Christmas? Nah, didn't think so. Anyway, here's my predictions:

Celtics over Knicks: 99-95. I say we barely squeak out a win, if we do win I think by no more than 5.
Heat over Mavs: 110-95. I think the Heat will come out extremely focused and pull out the W.
Bulls over Lakers: 103-84. Kobe's hurt, the Lakers are having issues, the Bulls should win this easily.
Thunder over Magic: 108-96. I think Westbrook, Harden, & Durant will have huge games.
Warriors over Clippers: 102-96. Every night there's an upset and I think this will be the one.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

think the upset will either be knicks beating celtics or mavs beating heat


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Well the Knicks beating the Celtics wouldn't really be an upset since Paul Pierce won't be playing.

I think that game will go either way since PP won't be playing.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The upset is Magic beating the Thunder. Heat are gonna be pissed about the Mavs and beat them senseless. Knicks/Celtics are a wash. Bulls are gonna beat Lakers without Kobe. Clippers are gonna dominate Warriors.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Is Kobe out on Christmas? I hope so, because it'll be fuckin' hilarious. 

PG - Derek Fisher
SG - Shannon Brown
SF - Devin Ebanks
PF - Josh Mcroberts
C - Pau Gasol

:lmao:lmao


----------



## JBLoser

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



WWF said:


> Is Kobe out on Christmas? I hope so, because it'll be fuckin' hilarious.
> 
> PG - Derek Fisher
> SG - Shannon Brown
> SF - Devin Ebanks
> PF - Josh Mcroberts
> C - Pau Gasol
> 
> :lmao:lmao


Shannon Brown's not even on the Lakers, lol


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Oh, right. Forgot he's in Phoenix now. That means they'll have Jason Kapono start, then, which makes it 10x more funny. 

PG - Derek Fisher
SG - Jason Kapono
SF - Devin Ebanks
PF - Josh Mcroberts
C - Pau Gasol

Even better! :lmao


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



NearSamcro™ said:


> 'Due to the shorter length of the season'.


As a Laker fan of a while, I wonder not why it was shortened (didn't even know one happened), but why at all? He never plays much, if I recall right.

Watched CP3 on "Leno" last night. Like most Laker fans, I am upset he didn't come to us, but I also don't think it changes which is LA's top team.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

wow the bobcats could give that laker team a run for there money


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'm looking forward to seeing Lob City 2.0 with Fisher and McRoberts. The Bulls won't have any answer for it. Noah will be too busy getting shitted on by Gasol, so Boozer will be the one getting dunked on in McRoberts' highlights.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Nah, that team has a top-11 player Pau Gasol. Bobcats and Toronto have jackshit


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Pau couldn't carry a team anywhere. How far did Memphis go again with Pau? Oh that's right 0 playoff wins.

That is fact. Pau is the only "top 11" player in the league who has won 0 playoff games as the best player on the team.

I'm not counting Blake because this is just his 2nd year.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I was comparing Lakers without Kobe and Bynum to Bobcats.

By the way, Pau could carry a team with the * same talent * much better than any of the players ranked *below him.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

^^ Not better than Dwight or Lebron. And maybe Rose. But better than anyone else.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

LOL at the 2nd part, you can't honestly believe that.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Dice Darwin said:


> ^^ Not better than Dwight or Lebron. And maybe Rose. But better than anyone else.


That is exactly what I meant. Pau Gasol can carry a team much better than those ranked lower than him. Dwight, Lebron, Rose, Durant, Griffin are all ranked higher than Gasol, ergo, they are better cornerstones for a playoff team.

Maybe the wording threw some people off lol. I edited my posts.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

No sir. Melo & Amar'e both can carry a team better than Pau can.

Pau is not #1 option material.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Players aren't ranked solely on offense. I also don't think if you put Melo or Amare in that Memphis team that they would even make the playoffs


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Depends on the talent on the team. If you put Rose on the Warriors, they'd still be shit because guard isn't their problem. Put Gasol on that team, they'd be a lot better.

But if the Bulls traded Gasol for Rose, they would get worse.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I was only defending Gasol (ranked 11) to those ranked 12th and higher such as Carmelo Anthony, Amare Stoudemire and Russel Westbrook. I really think Rose would be a much better fit in 90% of the teams. 

Heres a link to my bible 
http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/7116977/nba-player-rankings-1


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

*BTW, I'd just like to say that I'm very happy for Chuck Hayes. What a great worker and what a great guy. *


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Pau Gasol = Joe Johnson..Really good #2 guys but can't be the #1 option on a legit contender


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Pau is not even close to being a number ONE option. He even had his ups and downs to (at the time) playing next to the best player in the league Kobe Bryant. He benefited from being in the triangle so he maximized his success without question.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Umm Melo and Amar'e could've brought those Grizzly teams to the playoffs and actually won a game.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

But, Amar'e is a JEW. A NIGRAJEW.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Melo and Amare alone? I don't know about that one lol.

And I'm not saying Pau can carry a team by his own, I'm saying he's a better overall player than Amare and Carmelo. Melo needed Chauncey Billups to get swept by the Celtics. Pau never even had a player near Chauncey's caliber in Memphis.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



LarryCoon said:


> Melo and Amare alone? I don't know about that one lol.
> 
> And I'm not saying Pau can carry a team by his own, I'm saying he's a better overall player than Amare and Carmelo. Melo needed Chauncey Billups to get swept by the Celtics. Pau never even had a player near Chauncey's caliber in Memphis.


If you're not saying Pau can carry a team then why are you mentioning the who Melo played with when the Knicks got swept? Lakers got swept too


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> If you're not saying Pau can carry a team then why are you mentioning the who Melo played with when the Knicks got swept? Lakers got swept too


Two things: First, Lakers got swept by the defending champions. New York was swept by the Celtics who were handily defeated by Lebron and Wade. Also, Lakers had Kobe, Bynum and Odom on their team. It wasn't a matter of Pau not being able to carry it since Kobe was the best player. There were obviously more problems rather than simply a lack of talent. They were fatigued from coming off 4 consecutive finals appearances.

I'm only saying that Pau can carry a team * better* than Melo can. Both those guys alone (without Amare, Kobe, Billups) won't win you much playoff games.

edit: Before anyone mentions Melo's nuggets in the years past. Think for a second. Are you seriously comparing Camby, Kenyon Martin, Andre Miller, Nene and JR Smith to Mike Miller, Battier, Kyle Lowry? Pau Gasol actually managed to put those scrubs in the playoffs

I hope that clears things up.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Kevin Durant-referee tag team has split up, or at least weakened. By the way, this play happened with Luol Deng waved his arms around from under Paul George. He was in the act of shooting, but the referees and commentators stated that the intent was not, so he was not given freethrows.

* New Rule in Officiating *
Getting fouled in the act of shooting, such as waving the arms under the defender, are no longer counted as shooting fouls since even though it is in the act of shooting, the intent was not to shoot.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Kobe revisits German doctor for ankle sprain

Kobe Bryant traveled to Germany in October to undergo an innovative procedure on his left ankle, the Los Angeles Times reported Saturday.

It was Bryant's second such trip during the offseason. The Los Angeles Lakers guard underwent an experimental but increasingly popular procedure in Germany in July in an attempt to help heal his oft-injured right knee, a source told ESPNLosAngeles.com at that time.




Secret fountain of youth of the Lakers or Dirk's secret weapon against the Lakers?


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

*:lmao at the conversation still being about Pau Gasol. :lmao*


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



LarryCoon said:


> The Kevin Durant-referee tag team has split up, or at least weakened. By the way, this play happened with Luol Deng waved his arms around from under Paul George. He was in the act of shooting, but the referees and commentators stated that the intent was not, so he was not given freethrows.
> 
> * New Rule in Officiating *
> Getting fouled in the act of shooting, such as waving the arms under the defender, are no longer counted as shooting fouls since even though it is in the act of shooting, the intent was not to shoot.


But Wade diving into people, then crashing to the floor will still be called a foul on the defense. So the refs are still on somebody's side, just not Durant's.


----------



## Myst

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Dice Darwin said:


> But Wade diving into people, then crashing to the floor will still be called a foul on the defense. So the refs are still on somebody's side, just not Durant's.


Hate it when players play for the call and drive recklessly into the paint/defenders. Annoys the hell outta me.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Looking foward to all the games tomorrow. Heat\Mavs, Celtics\Knicks, Clippers\Warriors are all very interesting games for me personally. Does anybody know who's expected to replace that goof Mark Jackson in commentary? or are they just going to go with Breen\JVG?


----------



## jaw2929

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Breen/Van Gundy would suffice for me. I'm SO glad I won't have to hear Mark Jackson use the term "the cup" in reference to the hoop again! Jesus that irritated the SHIT outta me!


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Only 1 game on TNT = Travesty...I need TNT to throw some money ESPN/ABC's way so they can get the finals


----------



## jaw2929

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> Only 1 game on TNT = Travesty...I need TNT to throw some money ESPN/ABC's way so they can get the finals


I wouldn't mind seeing the Finals on TNT either. That'd be kinda cool, actually.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Actually, Wade will be hit pretty hard to. His pumpfakes are now considered regular fouls instead of shooting ones. I'm not sure how long this rule will last, like the very harsh technical foul rule at the beginning of last year.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

My picks for today:

Knicks
Heat
Bulls
Thunder
Clippers

All chalk, I know. Sue me.


----------



## WWE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Dirk is going to go crazy tonight


----------



## Mexxecutioner

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Anyone else having problems with the league pass? The site won't open! :-(


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Perfect Poster said:


> My picks for today:
> 
> Knicks
> Heat
> Bulls
> Thunder
> Clippers
> 
> All chalk, I know. Sue me.


Thats pretty good. I got Orlando over OKC as my upset special.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Not liking Bostons play outside of Rondo.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Boston look pretty lost


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Boston usually gets it together in the playoffs. They'll be a different team by then, although they will eventually lose to the Bulls or Heat in the 2nd round


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

what is allen doing ?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

brandon bass having a game! :side:


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

level now, after Boston were 10 points behind at half time.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Rajon Rondo says HOLD MY DICK!!


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Oh New York how you must frustrate your fans.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

can't wait til the Bulls get crushed


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Bass is a machine off the bench


----------



## Champ

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

knew the magic were fools to trade bass. guy was clearly growing into something big.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The only thing he'll grow into is being a serviceable starting NBA PF.


----------



## WWE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

How the hell was that a technical by Sasha Pavlovic? wtf


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

KG is the craziest motherphucker ever.



scrilla said:


> can't wait til the Bulls get crushed


Ha!


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



WWF said:


> The only thing he'll grow into is being a serviceable starting NBA PF.


Not sure you can say the same about the guy he was traded for.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Bass is clearly over-performing today. He had similar type game against the Bulls last season.

Cannot wait to see who tries to pick him up this week. I know someone will....


----------



## RKO920

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Not happy that the Knicks blew the big lead, but I will take the win.


----------



## WWE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Should of given it to Allen... lol


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Much respect to NY, they played a great game.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

knicks still suck. melo isos are not gonna win in the playoffs! by the way refs suck a T on pavlovich for nothing and then marquis getting all ball and malo gets 2 freethrows.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Knicks give up 114 to a Boston team without Pierce? Not good...Ray should've taken both of the last shots but whatever...KG may get suspended though for his Sprewell-Carlisemo revival move he pulled on Waklker


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

104 points. And Celtics had Rondo and Bass play above their level


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Walker deserved it, he's a massive douche.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Out of the way JT, let James Jones show you how to shoot back to back threes


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Looks like we are going to get pissed Lebron. Dallas has no chance.


----------



## WWE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Dallas' starting line-up are over the age of 30, their getting older

Jason Kidd is almost in his 40's
Dirk is in his thirties
Shawn Marion in his thirties
Vince Carter in his mid thirties
Jason Terry is in his thirties
Even Haywood and Lamar are in their thirties

Miami's big 3 are in their mid to late 20's, their more energetic than the Mavericks. I saw on twitter that someone predicted that the Mavs are never going to have the season they had last year again


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Fell asleep cause I was so bored. Looks as if I didn't miss much. 29% FG PCTG for Dallas? GREAT product, NBA.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Heat were putting on phenomenal plays. I don't see that boring


----------



## WWE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

watching the highlights... I feel that Carmelo Anthony was tryna show off lol


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

lol Jon Barry! Putting a championship banner down :lmao


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

JUST GIVE THEM THE TITLE NOW. This was well worth the wait. Best christmas game in a long time. Congrats to the Miami Heat. Lakers are gonna comeback next year with Dwight Howard hopefully.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Virtually all the pundits on the espn site predicted Miami to win the Championship.


----------



## WWE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Remember how the Dallas Mavericks embarrassed the Lakers on game 4 this past season?

The Miami Heat is doing that to the Mavericks on this game. Lol


----------



## Dub

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



steamed hams said:


> Virtually all the pundits on the espn site predicted Miami to win the Championship.


Yeah, With the way Heat are playing its a sure thing, then again its still early.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

There's obviously a significant difference between being blown out on game 4 of the 2nd round and being blown out the first game of the season. The Mavs were bad today and really FUCKING bad but I still like there additions with Carter, Delonte, and Odom. I think they are going to be a brilliant offensive team once they put it all together but I don't see this team ever making it to the level of last year team's defensively.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

save_us Derrick Rose


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

this game better end before tip... :side:


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Nah, this game is too much fun to end


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Miami must win the title this year...It's all or nothing..Experiment worked or it failed..It begins this year imo..They overachieved in my eyes last year


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Kobe seems lacking so far.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Kobe is a ballhog. Even when he's hurt, he can't resist.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

LOL at you guys saying give Miami the title already, swore I heard the same last year.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

A. I wasn't saying it last year. I'm saying it just this year

B. They were two games away from a title. People who predicted them to win last year weren't far off. Nothing outrageous about last year's statements


----------



## Dub

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Dice Darwin said:


> Kobe is a ballhog. Even when he's hurt, he can't resist.


Seriously, Fun game so far.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

bulls still have the best bench in the NBA. 

love it. :agree:


----------



## Doddsy_V1

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Anyone know if Steph Curry is playing today?

Kobe looking pretty good apart from his turnovers, can't wait for Bynum to get bak


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I started him on my fantasy squad this week but I'm not sure. From what I read if he's not 100% he won't play.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Derrick Rose took a while to get going but his 3 point shot looked significantly improved and impressive. Other then that though, I haven't really been very impressed by either team, especially Lakers. Bulls have a potentially great starting lineup Rose\Rip\Deng\Boozer\Noah. They just have to find balance overall with there offense a lot more compared to last season or they will not stand a chance against Miami and probally even be outclassed by Celtics\Knicks as well. I love there lineup though and it kind of reminds me of the old Pistons teams in there title run days but Rose is going to have to step up his defense for them to go deep in the playoffs because that looks as if it will be there main strength and identity.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



LarryCoon said:


> A. I wasn't saying it last year. I'm saying it just this year
> 
> B. They were two games away from a title. People who predicted them to win last year weren't far off. Nothing outrageous about last year's statements


It's outrageous that you're saying give Miami the title already after ONE fucking game.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Do we see why this kid from Chicago is the reigning MVP?


----------



## Dub

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Rose is unreal.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Idk Flex, there's this guy from Kentucky who's gonna win MVP for this year. :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

JFC, the Bulls cannot buy a shot this half.

Defense is fine. Offense is horrid.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Touche, notorious. Astonishing performance by Rondo earlier. Never seen somebody with such a limited offensive game capable of taking over like that. With no jumper, it's unbelievable how often Rondo manages to get in the lane and dictate the outcome of games.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yuck Chicago are gonna lose


----------



## Dub

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

That looked horrible.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

CHICAGO'S FINEST BREWERY. THE BREW CREW.

Glad to see Deng on Kobe. Best perimeter defender on our team.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Mike Brown looks like he's Kobe's assistant coach.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Maybe it's just my stream but I thought that should have been a Bulls ball, lol

I wish the refs used video replays in soccer.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Should have been a foul, not Lakers' ball.

Anyway, Bulls have to be shooting near 25% in the 2nd half. Can't win like that.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Definite foul there, don't know what Kobe was moaning about. Had a feeling they were going to foul him when he picked up the ball lol


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

ROSE


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

lol. come at me, UDK.


----------



## Dub

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

FUCK!!


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Arrive.

Play like shit.

Win anyway.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Kobe just had to get the ball the last two possessions, didn't he? I guess he overruled Assistant Coach Brown, just like Lebron used to.


----------



## jaw2929

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Whatta game between Chicago & LA! Excellent win for the Bulls tonight. Thibodeu's defensive coaching influence was really seen in that final play with 3 guys swarming Bryant, and the final block. Good stuff!


----------



## Nuski

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> Arrive.
> 
> Play like shit.
> 
> Win anyway.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> It's outrageous that you're saying give Miami the title already after ONE fucking game.


Actually I've been saying that even before the game  . Probably going to get burned.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Dice Darwin said:


> Kobe just had to get the ball the last two possessions, didn't he? I guess he overruled Assistant Coach Brown, just like Lebron used to.


It's pretty standard for a team's franchise player to get the ball when the game's on the line. That's why they get paid what they do. We're you in the huddle to hear all this overruling go down?


----------



## Myst

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

That was a great game. Thought Kobe should've pulled up for ta jumper there but it's whatever. Rose's 3s look WET tho.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Agree. Without Bynum and Odom, the Bulls defenders are able to focus more on Kobe for him to try and do a drive.

OKC is looking very very good. Lol at the look on Howard's face when he realized Ryan Anderson fouled Harden on the 3pt line


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Right... because Odom and Bynum space the floor.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Wow D. Rose might give Rondo a run for his money in Rondo's MVP race. :side:


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

No they don't. Bynum is however a lob option and Odom is and has able to perform and shoot in clutch situations better than the ones out there.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Is it weird that I don't hate Miami as much this year? It just seems a bit old for me.

Also a bit bummed that my favorite Knick, Iman Shumpert is out for 2-4 weeks with that injury, I wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I got over hating Miami when they started the season last year and started to just look forward to good basketball


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

It just seems pointless now. I mean, I'm not rooting for them or anything but I guess it's because I have defended LeBron so much since the Finals because of all the blind hate he's been receiving.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Same here. I hated Lebron when he was in Cleveland due to the whole Lebron/Kobe rivalry. But now all this irrational hate and ignorant opinions of people on Lebron has me smh


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I didn't hate LeBron in Cleveland but I didn't like him either. I hated him last season but now it's back to how it was in Cleveland. My new player that I hate the most is Bill Walker.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I didn't see who started the fight so I don't have an opinion on that yet


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

It came down to the final possession and Mike Brown ran his typical '1 on 5' play he loved drawing up in Cleveland and the first game of the season Kobe now looks like Lebron...a suspect of bad execuation down the stretch. What the hell kind of play was that? Pau was wide open under the basket and Kobe decided to take it to the hoop with three guys SWORMING all over him. Bulls didn't exactly play well either and they stole this game. I guess you can expect sloppyness the first real game out of a long layoff lockout but that didn't stop Miami. I expect Lakers to have a loooongg season without Lamar Odom and Phil Jackson. Both of them were kind of 'glue' guys for them in a way.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Well it's been reported that K.G. & Walker have had beef with each other since Walker played for Boston from 08-10.

So K.G. went for the game winning jumper with Walker guarding him and he missed it obviously. After he missed Walker got in his face talking trash and that's when K.G., I guess grabbed his throat and pushed him away. Walker backed up at first and then when people started holding him back that's when he got all hype and acted like he was gonna fight him.

I've hated Walker longer than this though. That's just me, I hate scrubs who are huge shit talkers and always start conflicts.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

OKC cruising again now after a burst of 8 points without reply from Orlando cut the lead down to 10.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

lol Bill Walker is a scrub


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

He looks like a crack addict with those dreads he has now.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

This game is boring as shit.

I WANT LOB CITY!!!

LOL even the commentators are talking about how they can't wait to watch the Clippers game.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

ABC/ESPN has been given the green light to mention MARK JACKSON at every chance they get. Michael Cole level shit right here. Sure love this station.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Every team I support of gets called boring. :frustrate


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

TNT > ESPN/ABC.

Not even close. I'll take Marv Albert & Steve Kerr with Jet, Charles, Shaq, & EJ doing halftime over Mike Breen & JVG with Wilbon, Broussard, Magic, and random person any day of the week.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I liked the guys that broadcasted the Bulls/Lakers game a lot. They were excellent.

They actually called the game and had great chemistry. Need more of them, plz.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Westbrook: 10 points on 13 attempts with 6 TO's. Gotta love it.

@GA: I didn't watch the Bulls/Lakers game who was it?


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The black guy and I want to say the other guys name was Hubie Brown

Mike Breen/JVG combo gives me a headache.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Ghetto Anthony said:


> I liked the guys that broadcasted the Bulls/Lakers game a lot. They were excellent.
> 
> They actually called the game and had great chemistry. Need more of them, plz.


I'm not sure if I had the same announcers but I remember them talking about some other shit when a couple of big moments happened in that game. Like Sunday Night Heat commentators talking about bigger names.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Is the black guy Mike Tirico?


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

ya that's right. They're good.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

It was Tirico. I love seeing him call Bulls' games. He's always on Chicago Sports radio with Waddle & Silvy. Nothing like some Chi-town bias in Bristol.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yeah they're decent, amazing compared to Breen & JVG. But I'd take Breen & JVG over Doris Burke as a commentator every day of the week. She's horrid.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Jeff Van Gundy is always awesome


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I like JVG but Breen is so awful and he does the majority of the talking.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'd take any combination of Marv, Kevin Harlan, Kerr & anyone else on the TNT set over those guys..Just bigger big game callers imo..Games feel bigger when Marv or Harlan is caing it


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Marv, Kerr & Reggie > Breen, JVG & whoever.


----------



## UltraPanda Black

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



steamed hams said:


> Every team I support of gets called boring. :frustrate


No worries - I'm a bay area supporter and almost no I know supports teams from that area.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

IT'S LOB CITY TIME!

What's the over/under on the lobs tonight?


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

6.5

Over or under?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I say we get no more than 5.

Is it me or in the preseason did it seem like Chauncey & Blake had better chemistry while CP3 & DeAndre had better chemistry? It might be me just looking into things too much.


----------



## UltraPanda Black

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Lets go Golden State Warriors!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

DAT BIEDRINS SWAG!!!

Btw I'm fully standing by my pick of Golden State winning.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Jordan is such a monster. Wait till his growth halts.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

bulls and knicks games were real fun to watch


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Think this will be a fun game.

Feels great to have basketball back.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Lob(ster) City!!!....

Interesting that they put a lineup on the floor where Billups played the 3 spot


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

JVG did the Miami\Dallas game and then flew all the way to Oakland to do that game as well. This guy is pretty annoying as it is...I don't think anybody wants to see him do commentary for two games in one fucking day, let alone Christmas. I would much rather listen to the Warriors commentary even if they are a little biased...what do you expect? Jim Barnett does a terrific job and is always interesting and insightful listening too.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Beat LA chants? I love it.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I don't like the idea of Billups starting with Chris Paul. Paul must control the tempo and dominate the ball at all times to be at his most effective and I think Billups would be much better suited just to me in and do his best to run the offense giving Paul some rest. I don't even think it was necessary for Clippers to sign aquire Billups after they already had Mo Williams. Now they have a longjam at PG but I can see Mo Williams playing off Chris Paul nicely but not Billups.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Then trade Mo Williams or use him off the bench. Billups is a better player/defender/shooter than those other guards.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Lack of Inside Depth will hurt the Clips in the long run..Unless they can convince K-Mart to sign when he gets back or trade Mo for a big guy


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

they got reggie evans


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Game of the day Knicks/Celtics or Bulls/Lakers?

I liked watching Melo go off, so that's my vote.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Knicks / Celtics game was better


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

And there we have it: the weakness of Lob City.... HACK A JORDAN! 

(hack a griffin is plan B)


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

GSW will probably lose this. Weird they had to resort to the hacking game in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

^one of the reasons I hated San Antonio and Popovich


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

*David Lee is pretty good. 


*


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Mark Jackson during time outs
"Everyone remember, hands down, man down"


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Ghetto Anthony said:


> Mark Jackson during time outs
> "Everyone remember, hands down, man down"


I love this quote. Its also one of my favorite taunts to opposing players


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

*The Warriors are clearly missing Kelenna Azubuike.*


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Hypnotiq said:


> they got reggie evans


Eh...Dude is about the same height as Caron Butler though


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Going back to the announcer discussion, Hubie Brown is pretty tremendous. He might be the best basketball mind that serves as an analyst. At least on the national tv level.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

David Lee really stepped it up tonight, good on him. Klay Thompson is interesting and pretty decent, has a lot of potential to him. Curry was extremely OFF tonight, if it wasn't for that, I'm sure they could've won this game. Their defence isn't great but it's definitely better than last year. Their problem is the "freestyle" offence that Mark was talking about, it clearly needs some fixing to be less sloppy.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

That's what happens when you don't have a true PG...


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I think everyone’s sleeping on the Spurs. They were bundled out last year after having the best record in the West. The shortened season will aid tiring legs. This could be their final shot. Parker, Ginobili, Duncan and Jefferson can get it done, and I think Blair can give them the energy that they need down low. Depth could be an issue, but no one works better with what’s on hand than Popovich. If they do what I’m suggesting, Parker will be in MVP contention. Heat will probably find their way out of the East, and will again go down to a classier team.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



LadyCroft said:


> *The Warriors are clearly missing Kelenna Azubuike.*


His legs are so fucked up. I'll be surprised if he ever plays again.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



eyebrowmorroco said:


> I think everyone’s sleeping on the Spurs. They were bundled out last year after having the best record in the West. The shortened season will aid tiring legs. This could be their final shot. Parker, Ginobili, Duncan and Jefferson can get it done, and I think Blair can give them the energy that they need down low. Depth could be an issue, but no one works better with what’s on hand than Popovich. If they do what I’m suggesting, Parker will be in MVP contention. Heat will probably find their way out of the East, and will again go down to a classier team.


I predicted them to be in the WCF...But I think that it's Ginobli's team now


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I have Rose for 40 points tonight against GS.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> I predicted them to be in the WCF...But I think that it's Ginobli's team now


Ginobili is by far the best player on the Spurs now.

Also, the C's have officially signed Mickael Pietrus. He will make his Celtics debut Friday at home against Detroit.

Speaking of which if the following things happen:
A. Paul Pierce isn't able to play.
B. K.G. gets suspended for the scuffle with Bill Walker
C. Mickael Pietrus won't be able to play (Now confirmed he won't play)

We have 0, and I mean 0 chance of beating Miami. If we lost by 30 I'd say we did good.


----------



## Dub

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Lakers to bounce back tonight, cant wait!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

They're the playing the Kings so it's not like it's tough.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Pray to god that the Raptors can at the least get a W over the frikken Cavaliers. 

I'm curious to see how Minny does tonight, they're looking really interesting this year, and a match up against OKC should be very good. I can't wait to see my boy Jimmer play his first game of the actual NBA season, hopefully somebody gets Jimmered *cough* Kobe LOL, I'd love to see that.

If Curry gets his act together and David Lee and Andris Biedrins can perform as well as they did yesterday, I can see us picking up a W here.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

1. The Raptors are the worst team in the league.
2. Jimmer sucks.
3. You know the Warriors are playing Chicago right?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Can the Bulls score enough? Didn't even hit 90 on the Lakers...GS doesn't understand the hand down man down concept yet, but still..


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Upset today is GS beating the Bulls. Steph Curry's defense has greatly improved after what I saw last night against Billups and Paul.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yeah they can. D. Rose will kill Steph Curry.

But Joakim Noah is no match for the great Andris Biedrins. DAT BIEDRINS SWAG!


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> 1. The Raptors are the worst team in the league.
> 2. Jimmer sucks.
> 3. You know the Warriors are playing Chicago right?


1. I'm well aware of that which is why I said I pray to god they can atleast beat last years worst team in the league
2. Um, no, that's a stupid and ignorant statement.
3. So what am I supposed to do, say they have no chance what so ever? Every team loses now and then.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Yeah they can. D. Rose will kill Steph Curry.
> 
> But Joakim Noah is no match for the great Andris Biedrins. DAT BIEDRINS SWAG!


Check out Drose's scoring last night against Derek Fisher of all people. He'll still score, but Curry will do a much better job against him.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

RIP can't guard Ellis..If anyone does score 40 in that game, my money is on Ellis


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> RIP can't guard Ellis..If anyone does score 40 in that game, my money is on Ellis


Seconded


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Canadian said:


> 1. I'm well aware of that which is why I said I pray to god they can atleast beat last years worst team in the league
> 2. Um, no, that's a stupid and ignorant statement.
> 3. So what am I supposed to do, say they have no chance what so ever? Every team loses now and then.


1. The T'Wolves were the worst team last year.
2. Well how do you think Jimmer's gonna do his rookie year?
3. You don't have to say they have no chance but something sports fan could you use every once in a while: Reality.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

How you guys feel about the Sixers.Young team with some great talent, solid defensive players.After teams like Chicago, Heat, Celtics, the Sixers are the top 5 and possibly with the best chance to really do some damage due to their fresh legs and the chemistry they have.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Bookmarked the hate. Will neg all of you when Rose scores 40.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



ho ho inc said:


> How you guys feel about the Sixers.Young team with some great talent, solid defensive players.After teams like Chicago, Heat, Celtics, the Sixers are the top 5 and possibly with the best chance to really do some damage due to their fresh legs and the chemistry they have.


It all depends on Evan Turner. If he turns out to be an all-star stud, I'd say to continue building this team because they will make the playoffs and Turner would give them the chance to get past the first and second round.

If Turner doesn't work out, Sixers have zero chance with this current roster against the Bulls or Heat. I wouldn't even put them past the Knicks. I'd say to trade Iguodala for picks and young assets. Amnesty Elton Brand, tank this year and hopefully draft a big man.




Father Flex said:


> Bookmarked the hate. Will neg all of you when Rose scores 40.


:lmao What do we get if he doesn't score 40?


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

It's not in the nature of the Sixers to tank.Turner is our six man and he we need Brand's experience.Iggy is so respected by the team and organization I doubt they would trade him for picks especially many of the talent they have shining are 1st rounds picks.Still the team will surprise the league this year I feel it.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



ho ho inc said:


> How you guys feel about the Sixers.Young team with some great talent, solid defensive players.After teams like Chicago, Heat, Celtics, the Sixers are the top 5 and possibly with the best chance to really do some damage due to their fresh legs and the chemistry they have.


I like Philly, I hope they do good but I'm disappointed with their offseason. They have basically the same roster as last year, they didn't make any significant upgrades, they're the same 41 win team. The only new players on the team this year are Nikola Vucevic & Lavoy Allen who will most likely only play in garbage time anyway.

The Sixers are not a top 5 team in the East. No the top 5 IMO is Miami, Chicago, Boston, New York, and Indiana/Atlanta (Take your pick).

Like I said I hope they do great though but I have a bad feeling they really overachieved last season and they won't make the playoffs this season.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

*I don't see any downside with Turner. I guess more talented players have been busts but Turner seems like his head is in the right place. I'd be shocked if he fails.*


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Honestly antaylst think that keep the team together from last year is perfect due to shortened season, and teams dealing with old players and with trades.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



ho ho inc said:


> It's not in the nature of the Sixers to tank.Turner is our six man and he we need Brand's experience.Iggy is so respected by the team and organization I doubt they would trade him for picks especially many of the talent they have shining are 1st rounds picks.Still the team will surprise the league this year I feel it.


Iguodala's name has been floating around since 2 years ago. If there was a good deal, he would've been traded by now. He's not untouchable. Sixers still lack one superstar. Iguodala as the best player will never reach past the second round. Evan Turner should've been the guy, we'll see how he goes this season. They have good talent all around, but I don't see them signing Deron Williams or Dwight Howard. The draft is the only realistic place I see them getting that superstar to build around. Unfortunately, I don't see them getting a high draft pick unless they tank.

If you look at the history of teams that make the finals, they have at least one superstar, usually two or three. Detroit 2004 didn't have a Kobe or Jordan but they had 4 allstars on their team.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Iggy should have been traded 2 years ago, if not more. I love the way the guy plays but he's not a franchise player. His best days were when he complimented Iverson. Get as much as you can for him, start Thad Young (he'd start on a good chunk of the teams in this league).


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> 1. The T'Wolves were the worst team last year.
> 2. Well how do you think Jimmer's gonna do his rookie year?
> 3. You don't have to say they have no chance but something sports fan could you use every once in a while: Reality.


I honestly think the Wolves were well ahead of the Cavs last year. Eh, I think Jimmer can average around 14-15 ppg. I think he'll also have nights where he's completely on fire from long range. I don't think he'll be a bust, he's just a natural shooter. Also a way far out prediction, but he's already my pick for winning this seasons 3 Point Shooting contest. In reality, Derrick Rose isn't a god.



ho ho inc said:


> How you guys feel about the Sixers.Young team with some great talent, solid defensive players.After teams like Chicago, Heat, Celtics, the Sixers are the top 5 and possibly with the best chance to really do some damage due to their fresh legs and the chemistry they have.


I think they're alright. I think Evan Turner was way too disappointing in his rookie year though, they need a bit more to them, someone needs to step it up. They're surely a contender for a lower playoff seed in the East but that's not really saying much.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Canadian said:


> I honestly think the Wolves were well ahead of the Cavs last year. Eh, I think Jimmer can average around 14-15 ppg. I think he'll also have nights where he's completely on fire from long range. I don't think he'll be a bust, he's just a natural shooter. Also a way far out prediction, but he's already my pick for winning this seasons 3 Point Shooting contest. *In reality, Derrick Rose isn't a god.*
> 
> 
> 
> I think they're alright. I think Evan Turner was way too disappointing in his rookie year though, they need a bit more to them, someone needs to step it up. They're surely a contender for a lower playoff seed in the East but that's not really saying much.


Blasphemous! Yes, he is.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

D. Rose isn't a god but if the Warriors couldn't score against the Clippers what makes you think they can score against the best defensive team in the league? Adding to the fact that they have an average defense.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> D. Rose isn't a god but if the Warriors couldn't score against the Clippers what makes you think they can score against the best defensive team in the league? Adding to the fact that they have an average defense.


I don't think there is much difference between the Clipper's defense than the Bulls. Chris Paul and Billups are far better perimeter defenders than any of the guards the bulls have. David Lee and Boozer are a wash, Deandre gets you more blocks while Noah is a better one on one defender. Luol Deng is a bit better than Caron. Mo Williams and Randy Foye are much better than the backup guards of the Bulls while Taj and Omer are better than the Clipper's backup big men


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Ronnie Brewer is a better defender than any guard on the Clippers.
Luol Deng is a better defender than any wing on the Clippers.
Joakim Noah is a better defender than any big on the Clippers.

DeAndre Jordan is not a good defender, btw. All he does is get blocks.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Don't forget about Taj.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Can't forget about him or Asik.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Asik is very unheralded. Often times, he's better than Noah defensively.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Ronnie Brewer is a better defender than any guard on the Clippers.
> Luol Deng is a better defender than any wing on the Clippers.
> Joakim Noah is a better defender than any big on the Clippers.
> 
> DeAndre Jordan is not a good defender, btw. All he does is get blocks.


Chris Paul and Billups are better defenders than Ronnie Brewer. CP3 is hands down the best guard defender (after Rondo), hence being ranked fourth.

Joakim Noah is a better one on one defender, and in defending pick and rolls, but Deandre and Noah are a wash in help defense, with Jordan getting the edge in blocked shots. Griffin is a better defender than Boozer. 

For the rest, I did agree with you.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

He's my 2nd favorite player on the Bulls after Scalabrine.

Blake Griffin might be the worst defensive PF in the league. He is absolutely horrible. Tbh, the only good things he does period is dunk and rebound. He is average or horrible at everything else.

And CP3 & Billups are not better defenders than Ronnie Brewer. And there are tons of guards who are better defensively than CP3 not named Ronnie Brewer. CP3 is not the 2nd best after Rondo.

DeAndre isn't that good on anything on defense other than blocking shots. He's not good at help defense, post defending, etc.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yes he is. Also Billups. Look at their defense against Kobe, Ellis, Steph Curry the last few games. Those two guards were able to make it hard for them to score. Kobe and Lebron easily scores points over Brewer and Deng, opposing allstar PG and SG however have a tough time scoring over CP3 this year and two years ago (he was injured last year). I'd still put CP3 over Westbrook due to the fact that Westbrook makes defensive mistakes from time to time. CP3, Wade, Rondo, Tony Allen are probably tied for the best PG and SG defensive players which is why they are voted by coaches as the all NBA defensive teams.

Don't kid yourselves, Ronnie Brewer is great, but he ain't special. He's just as good as guys like Battier, Tayshaun Prince, Metta World Peace, Grant Hill.

Hell, even Iguodala and Shawn Marion are better than Ronnie Brewer


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Kobe easily scores over Deng?

What happened on Kobe's game winning attempt yesterday?


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Let us ignore the 28 points he had and focus on the last shot. Actually, that last possession was mostly Kobe's fault rather than Deng's block. Kobe had space to pull up and shoot like he always does, but instead he probably wanted to prove to people that he still has explosiveness, which backfired. Also, I never said Deng and Brewer weren't good defenders. They aren't the NBA's most elite defenders, but they are excellent defenders.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Considering ignoring Larry ****. He is illogical.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Chris Paul was in the second NBA all defensive team last year even though he was walking with one leg. He did a good job against Monta Ellis and Steph Curry. Now you people are proposing that Ronnie Brewer is better than CP3 on defense? fpalm And now I'm getting called illogical?

And wait wait theres more, you know the guy who called me illogical? Well he had some interesting/logical things said:


Father Flex said:


> Bookmarked the hate. Will neg all of you when Rose scores 40.


I will get a neg rep because I played the field on whether or not Rose scores 40.
And he just admitted that Derrick Rose is God. :lmao
Yes, I now believe that I am illogical due to the fact that I for one do not believe Derrick Rose is God


My god(I mean, My Rose!), I expected people to at least subside their fandom a little in this forum when discussing basketball.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Since we wanna talk about role players who are better than CP3 on defense...


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I would give Tony Allen that benefit of the doubt. But I was comparing CP3 to Ronnie Brewer or anyone on the Bulls. Tony Allen signed with the bulls last night? Oh God (Oh Derrick! I meant to say Oh Derrick!) I guess I have to retract my statement then.....


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Since we're talking about anyone on the Bulls. Omer Asik > CP3 on defense.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Can you really compare a centre and a point guard at defence?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Well he said Bulls player, not a specific position. If I look at the Bulls & Clippers roster and select the best defender, I'm picking Omer Asik.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao I don't think so, but maybe I'll pretend to say yes for now due to the number of bulls fanatics here


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I do. The guy is great at defending bigs and during the Bulls/Heat series last year when the Heat ran pick & rolls he was able to effectively switch over and guard LeBron & Wade effectively. He's an awesome defender.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Why exactly are we comparing the bulls and the clippers anyway? I don't' feel like reading back.

If we want to do that though:

Rose < Paul
Brewer > Billups
Deng > Butler
Boozer < Griffin
Noah > Jordan


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> D. Rose isn't a god but if the Warriors couldn't score against the Clippers what makes you think they can score against the best defensive team in the league? Adding to the fact that they have an average defense.


Lmao Warriors had no problem finding open shots that game. Lee and Biedrins were killing it in the paint. Curry was just off, Thompson was still getting his first feel of the NBA, Wright had some good shots, Ellis was great as well. Warriors are a highly underestimated team, they have amazing scorers, their biggest problem wasn't their defense surprisingly but their sloppy offense.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Because of me and Canadian's debate because he said the Warriors were gonna beat the Bulls today, and I said if the Warriors couldn't score against the Clippers average defense then how could he score against the best defense in the league. I think LarryCoon responded and that's how this all started.

@Canadian: They lost because of both their offense AND defense.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



LarryCoon said:


> Chris Paul was in the second NBA all defensive team last year even though he was walking with one leg. He did a good job against Monta Ellis and Steph Curry. Now you people are proposing that Ronnie Brewer is better than CP3 on defense? fpalm And now I'm getting called illogical?
> 
> And wait wait theres more, you know the guy who called me illogical? Well he had some interesting/logical things said:
> 
> I will get a neg rep because I played the field on whether or not Rose scores 40.
> And he just admitted that Derrick Rose is God. :lmao
> Yes, I now believe that I am illogical due to the fact that I for one do not believe Derrick Rose is God
> 
> 
> My god(I mean, My Rose!), I expected people to at least subside their fandom a little in this forum when discussing basketball.


Relax. I'm only joking around and pushing your buttons. I did it to UFO and notorious last year. Here for the lolz.

Edit : meant udk not UFO lol


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Wait, did he really think you legit thought Rose was God?

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Also so happy that KG won't be suspended for tomorrow's game against Miami. Now all we need is for Pierce to be able to play and we'll only lose by 10.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Because of me and Canadian's debate because he said the Warriors were gonna beat the Bulls today, and I said if the Warriors couldn't score against the Clippers average defense then how could he score against the best defense in the league. I think LarryCoon responded and that's how this all started.
> 
> @Canadian: They lost because of both their offense AND defense.


Okay I never said they were going to win, I want them to and hope they do. Their chances are low but far from impossible.

Yeah I know their defense wasn't amazing but you can't deny it sure was a hell of a lot better than before.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

For the record, I responded that Rose wouldn't score 40 and that it was my *upset pick* for Warriors to beat the Bulls. Then we got a load of Bulls fanatics calling me illogical and then it got crazy.

edit:

Thank God (Thank Rose) what I got was someone trolling me, if that was a real serious convo, I would've smh all night long.

I assume notorious is also trolling me about Omer being better than CP3 right?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Canadian said:


> Okay I never said they were going to win, I want them to and hope they do. Their chances are low but far from impossible.
> 
> *Yeah I know their defense wasn't amazing but you can't deny it sure was a hell of a lot better than before.*


That we do agree on.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Flex is the only Bulls fan in this thread currently LarryCoon lulz. 

Canadian do you still have 9 favourite teams? I hope not.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yeah I'm just a Bulls bandwagoner since the Celtics aren't winning the championship.

Nah Omer wasn't trolling. I'm dead serious. I think he's a better defender than CP3.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

LOL at people who said the NBA would lose popularity when it returned.



> The five Christmas games Sunday attracted large audiences, with the Bulls-Lakers matchup drawing the third-highest preliminary rating for a regular-season game on ABC. The 6.5 overnight rating trailed only a 7.3 for last year's highly anticipated Heat-Lakers showdown and a 7.9 for another meeting between Miami and LA in 2004.
> 
> Chris Paul's Clippers debut in the nightcap against the Warriors earned a 2.3 overnight, up 77 percent over last year's Portland-Golden State telecast. It was ESPN's highest-rated Christmas prime-time game.
> 
> The earlier night game on ESPN - Magic-Thunder - drew a 1.9 overnight, up 36 percent from to last year's Denver-Oklahoma City matchup. The afternoon's finals rematch on ABC, the Heat's rout of the Mavericks, earned a 5.6 overnight, up 6 percent from Boston-Orlando last year. The Celtics-Knicks game on TNT to open the day drew a 4.1 overnight. The early game on ESPN last year, Bulls-Knicks, had a 2.7 on ESPN.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

http://www.firstrowsports.tv/sport/basketball.html

Streams of all the games tonight. Enjoy, fellas'. If not permitted, I can edit this post.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Thanks but I won't be using it. My cable has the 2 week free trial of LP.

Fuck my parents for not letting me get LP even though I was paying for it.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

It's cool. Maybe other people will make use of it...

Currently watching Cavs/Raptors for awhile before switching to ORL/HOU.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Humphries getting booed in Washington. Maybe he is the most hated.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Bargnani hitting the outside shot well. Kyrie not making much of an impact in his first 7 minutes. No points, 0/2, 2 assists, 2 rebounds.

Might check out Minnesota/OKC later just to see Rubio and Derrick Williams. See how they fair...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

One thing is for sure. Kris Humphries is still that guy on the boards.

I'm also so happy to see Terrence Williams getting some minutes this season. I hope for the best for him.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Lowry has been very impressive.


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Tristan Thompson is lookin nice


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Father Flex said:


> Lowry has been very impressive.


Might be the most underrated PG in the league.

Those are horrible fouls being called on Jeff Adrien. Also very hilarious to see Bass have a career game yesterday and Davis playing like he was for Boston in the playoffs last year.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Bogut 11 points for me in my fantasy team and we are only the 2nd quarter.He's a monster, racking up rebounds and points like crazy.Check this I have Bogut and Brooke Lopez, beastly team huh?


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

NJ fucking suck there getting embarrassed


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Well considering Lopez is gonna miss almost half the season it really isn't at "beastly" as it should.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

LOL. Real beastly, ho ho. You sure you haven't been drinking that gin you left out for Santa?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Pretty glad to see Wafer being the backup 3 over Q-Rich. Now, if only Stan would let Larry play point in place of lolDuhon...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Can't wait for the OKC/Minnesota game.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Flex I am striaght edge, but also since Lopez is hurt, I have Al Horford also.Also have Wade, funny first time doing fantasy Basketball and these guys draft picks were horrible.What games are you guys watching, waiting for Trailblazers vs Sixers, meh 10 pm...


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



JM said:


> Flex is the only Bulls fan in this thread currently LarryCoon lulz.
> 
> Canadian do you still have 9 favourite teams? I hope not.


Heat, Raptors, Warriors. If I had to pick one, it'd be Golden State.

Raptors playing tremendous defense right now. I feel we could've had a much bigger lead right now but after Bargnani scored the first 5 pts, the tempo kind of died.

LMAO @ WIZARDS/NET SCORE


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Pistons need someone who can box out. They've gotten on a run but the Pacers are getting too many second and third chances. Ben Gordon's been playing like ass too.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

LOL. Fat Mamba still playing like shit just a different uniform.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Gotta' say Sessions appears to be the superior PG on Cleveland's roster at this point. That entire Cleveland roster is horrid. Thompson is doing work. Still don't know why Toronto is playing up on him and allowing him to drive for hammer time. Good job, Davis and Bargnani.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

It's weird seeing a sell-out crowd at a Minnesota game without Kevin Garnett wearing a T'Wolves uni.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yeah I hear ya, but he so loyal to the team and organization to the end.The Ownership never really tried to compete at a level where Garnett wanted.I feel like that sometimes seeing time past when Iverson was still in the league..


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

LOLWestbrook.

If this OKC team never wins a title, he'll be the reason why.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Stephen Jackson 5 fouls in the 3rd quarter, LOL.That's aggressive defense there, street ball..


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Why would Beasley even try to dunk on IBLOCKA?


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Pistons seem very intent on letting Gordon and Stuckey jack it up whenever they want... gonna be a long season.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Calderon is murdering Irving right now. I haven't seen what all you Canadians have been raving about in Bayless' game.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

How bad is it? Someone on another forum said he's having arguably the worst game for a #1 pick ever.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

It's been a pretty piss-poor performance for Kyrie in every way imaginable. Lapses defensively, anemic shooting, not creating off the screen and role, allowing Calderon to get wherever he wants, etc,.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Monroe has 5 fouls before halfway through 3rd, rest of big men suck. Just let Knight do work the last 18 minutes.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Humphries is looking good man.

He's gonna shine without Brook.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Gooden closelined the hell of a Henderson for the bucks, he should wrestle, just got ejected for it Gooden did,lol.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Rubio, on the other hand, pretty good feel for the game. Irving hasn't show that so far. I know it's only one game so we can reserve judgement for awhile. Just analyzing the two.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I love watching Ricky Rubio play.

Crazy how me and Flex both posted about Rubio at the same time.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Ricky's game reminds me of an early Rajon Rondo in his first couple of years. Not nearly as good as Rondo but impacts the game in the same way.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I am stating that right now. December 26, 2011. 7:59 PM. I am officially jumping on the Ricky Rubio bandwagon.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

free preview of NBA League Pass, FTW!

Rubio looked very good. Williams looked good too, but he seemed nervous. Pleased with my player (Williams).


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Oh my god Westbrook just crossed up Ridnour and Ridnour fucking flew! :lmao :lmao


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Irving finishes 2/12, 3 rebounds, 7 assists, 6 points.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Mediocre but it's his first game. He'll get better with more experience.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Oh my god the Raptors have a winning record.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Still don't see who Toronto's go-to-guy is. DeRozan? Nah. Bargnani? Jump shooter. They need Jonas ASAP.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Father Flex said:


> I have Rose for 40 points tonight against GS.


I hope so, but the Bulls seem to struggle in Oakland for some reason. Been that way for what seems like forever. I know we lost last season there. Plus, the whole back-to-back thing.



HeatWave said:


> Can the Bulls score enough? Didn't even hit 90 on the Lakers...GS doesn't understand the hand down man down concept yet, but still..


Meh. One game. Bulls had great looks, just shot like shit. At one point, they were shooting 18% in the 2nd half (during the 4th quarter). As it stands, last night will be an aberration to the normal play. Bulls will light shit up this season.



Father Flex said:


> Asik is very unheralded. Often times, he's better than Noah defensively.


Asik is very good defensively. Kinda does that reckless foul sometimes, but I think that is because of his mentality. He knows he has six fouls, so he'll use them. I think they're both very good, and could be the best Starting-Backup Center defensive duo in the NBA.



LarryCoon said:


> Yes he is. Also Billups. Look at their defense against Kobe, Ellis, Steph Curry the last few games. Those two guards were able to make it hard for them to score. Kobe and Lebron easily scores points over Brewer and Deng, opposing allstar PG and SG however have a tough time scoring over CP3 this year and two years ago (he was injured last year). I'd still put CP3 over Westbrook due to the fact that Westbrook makes defensive mistakes from time to time. CP3, Wade, Rondo, Tony Allen are probably tied for the best PG and SG defensive players which is why they are voted by coaches as the all NBA defensive teams.
> 
> Don't kid yourselves, Ronnie Brewer is great, but he ain't special. He's just as good as guys like Battier, Tayshaun Prince, Metta World Peace, Grant Hill.
> 
> Hell, even Iguodala and Shawn Marion are better than Ronnie Brewer





LarryCoon said:


> Let us ignore the 28 points he had and focus on the last shot. Actually, that last possession was mostly Kobe's fault rather than Deng's block. Kobe had space to pull up and shoot like he always does, but instead he probably wanted to prove to people that he still has explosiveness, which backfired. Also, I never said Deng and Brewer weren't good defenders. They aren't the NBA's most elite defenders, but they are excellent defenders.


small nit: Hamilton was covering Kobe for the majority of the game. Once Deng went on him, he wasn't doing as well.

For the record, Deng has to be in the top 3 as far as Small Forwards go defensively. He is immensely talented, and is always asked to cover the better shooting guard/small forward. Which is usually a pretty talented opposing player. 

As for Brewer, I think he's pretty good. Not really that great, though. 

Anyway, Bulls will work the Clippers later this week. 8*D


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Denver is in the process of dismantling and demoralizing the Mavs for the second night in a row.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

jesus how did washington lose that 21 point lead 

shit trucks


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Nuggets are completely shitting on the Mavs.


----------



## Dub

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

lolMavs


----------



## Champ

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

very impressed with amir's performance tonight.

go-to guy is (or at least should be) derozan. they're just all getting used to casey's system.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

DaLOLas.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Is that the new thread title or something?

Why in the hell is Mozgov starting instead of Faried? Such bullshit.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Philly time for 30 minutes before the Bulls put in work.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

FUCKING RUBIO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jaw2929

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Jesus fucking hell Dallas! What the fuck's wrong with you guys? Prove you're the defending NBA Champions FFS!


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

lol tolliver


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Mavs will be the first team to go from champions to lottery team.

/endsarcasm


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

aw shit, OKC game is close now.


----------



## Dub

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Someone forgot to tell Mavs that the lock out is over, they can play now.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

It's been close pretty much the whole game.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Rubio is a baller.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

fml Timberwolves lead


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Nuggets dropping 97 in 3 quarters. (Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

get the f*** in there


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Minny robbed


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Good to see the 2011-2012 debut of Stacey King and Neil Funk!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Ricky will learn not to pass it to Beasley in the clutch.


----------



## Dub

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Kings/Lakers is hella fun


----------



## Champ

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

agreed w/ dalolas as thread title btw


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

This might be Ty Lawson's breakout year, I think he's Denver's best player.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Those King unis are legit.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

high-octane start from the Bulls and Warriors. 

Rose has blown by Curry once so far.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

This Bulls/Warriors game has a fast pace to it. Smooth flow from both teams. Shooting 63% with 4 minutes left in the 1st. 

Turner looks inspired for Philly. Setting up the Philly's offense better than Holiday so far.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

december 26th, 2011

a star is born: kris humphries


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> This might be Ty Lawson's breakout year, I think he's Denver's best player.


If it wasn't for Danilo "The Great Italian Stallion" Gallinari, I'd agree. :argh:


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Why the hell was Isiah Thomas guarding Kobe earlier? Kobe just posted him up easily because it was an obvious mismatch. Kings are looking good so far though.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Spencer Hawes already has six assists. WTF?


----------



## jaw2929

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> The Mavs will be the first team to go from champions to lottery team.
> 
> /endsarcasm



Right? Do a complete opposite of what Boston did 4 years ago! Yay!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Laker fans get ready for the 0-4 start. :lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Canadian, I'm just gonna eat my crow about what I said earlier.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Laker fans get ready for the 0-4 start. :lmao


(Y) would be perfect


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

fucking A, Bulls are not bossing right now.

Ugly, ugly 2nd quarter thus far.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

With all these steals, are we finally seeing the "Hand Down, Man Down" defensive scheme?


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

inb4 the Bulls storm back and Rose hits another game-winning jumper. TAKE OVER, DERRICK.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

ermm wtf is chicago doing


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Just out of curiosity, looked at ESPN's schedule history. They go back to 2002-03 season.

Bulls are 2-7 at Golden State. History, not on the Bulls side.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

7 straight points for Rose in 2:32. Atta' boy.

intredasting, Mikey. That doesn't bode well...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Father Flex said:


> inb4 the Bulls storm back and Rose hits another game-winning jumper. TAKE OVER, DERRICK.


I'd mark.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Hoping for a Bulls win, with a huge game from David Lee.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

tyreke is a boss


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I don't want to overreact and blindly say Boozer is as bad as Shaq was at defending the pick n roll, but it is close, folks. Psycho T killed him last year in the playoffs and GS is doing it tonight.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I saw the Rose GW..Why in the world is everyone calling that a jumper?

Oh, Dallas is proving everyone right..They are who we thought they were

Lakers are making me second guess if they will be a top 6 seed..


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Read a few pages, skipped a few more. Better that than read the stupid crap a lot of you say, proving you are just as retarded as you pretend I am. Anyway,...

1] I like TNT's commentators more than ABC's for the most part, with the exception of Shaq & Charles, who were great players but have no business even getting a mic now.

2] I was upset about yesterday's Laker game, but better to lose early so we surprise late in the season than set-up predictions/expectations we can't live up to.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao What the hell is Omer doing? This guy is supposed to be a better defensive player than Chris Paul?

I wish I placed 50 bucks on Rose not scoring 40 against Curry


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Eric gordon just won the game for the hornets


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



TJChurch said:


> Read a few pages, skipped a few more. Better that than read the stupid crap a lot of you say, proving you are just as retarded as you pretend I am. Anyway,...


People who have active warnings for insulting other members probably refrain from using those type of statements toward others.

Meaning...

STFU before I ban you, fool.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> I saw the Rose GW..Why in the world is everyone calling that a jumper?
> 
> Oh, Dallas is proving everyone right..They are who we thought they were
> 
> Lakers are making me second guess if they will be a top 6 seed..


I wasn't referring to last night. Rose has hit game-winning jumpers before. Yes, jumpers - plural.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> People who have active warnings for insulting other members probably refrain from using those type of statements toward others.
> 
> Meaning...
> 
> STFU before I ban you, fool.


That (like the "active" warning) might matter... If it weren't an insult sometimes just to be involved in a discussion with some of you.

A ban from this place would be like a vacation for me; I am sort of the Jane Goodall of this place, though her dumbest chimp looks like an Einstein compared to this group.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Not you, everyone else everywhere is calling it a jumper..EVERYONE..I just didn't get it


Saw that the Spurs exercised their demons tonight..Good for them..Rudy is the x-factor for the Grizz..Dont know if he can handle that


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



LarryCoon said:


> :lmao What the hell is Omer doing? This guy is supposed to be a better defensive player than Chris Paul?
> 
> I wish I placed 50 bucks on Rose not scoring 40 against Curry


So far so good for your side of the bet. Much too early to put it past Rose. Kind of felt his way through the first half against the Lakers then came out in the 3rd quarter and went bizerk from the 3pt line. 

Most stunning stat: 0 FT attempts for Rose in the first half. Shooting 42% from the field.

EDIT:

Fair enough, heatwave.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



TJChurch said:


> That (like the "active" warning) might matter... If it weren't an insult sometimes just to be involved in a discussion with some of you.
> 
> A ban from this place would be like a vacation for me; I am sort of the Jane Goodall of this place, though her dumbest chimp looks like an Einstein compared to this group.


Hey idiot! If you hate this place so much then why the hell are you posting here? Dumb ass.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I can't rag on Rose too much, although I have to give enough credit to GSW's defense based on a one game sample.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

how does luke walton still play in the NBA?


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

They're doing a great job containing him. I'm utterly surprised.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



LarryCoon said:


> I can't rag on Rose too much, although I have to give enough credit to GSW's defense based on a one game sample.


They struggled with the Clips, Bulls just can't score imo


----------



## UltraPanda Black

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Lets go Golden State! Playing a solid game all around. Hope we can continue this.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> They struggled with the Clips, Bulls just can't score imo


Clippers are one of the top * regular * season teams this season IMO based on their offense, perimeter defense and star power. 



Hypnotiq said:


> how does luke walton still play in the NBA?


He's got a long contract based off of a 1/2 good season



Father Flex said:


> They're doing a great job containing him. I'm utterly surprised.


After what I saw last night against the Clips, I'm not surprised


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

LarryCoon who's your favorite team?


----------



## UltraPanda Black

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Kwame Brown having a great game against the Bulls. Never thought that would be the case.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Lakers


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

C'mon Kings! Don't blow this lead!!! Chuck Hayes blocked Pau Gasol too. Good stuff.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Whats up with Dallas getting blown out twice in their home openers?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

MT23 has got a future in this league.

Anyway, I really hope the media doesn't try to use Mike Brown as a scapegoat for the Lakers bad start.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

whats with the lakers losing to the kings


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Hypnotiq said:


> how does luke walton still play in the NBA?


The same way Cody Rhodes still wrestles.

As for ****'s question, I posted about it before; Like the Lakers, they don't want to set-up expectations, & prefer to be a surprise later.


----------



## JBLoser

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



LarryCoon said:


> Whats up with Dallas getting blown out twice in their home openers?


Older, lockout rust, lost their best defensive player are what I'm thinking.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Lakers 0-2 

LOVE IT


----------



## Dub

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Lakers:no:


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

*BIG CUZ FTW! *


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Kings have a lot of talent. If they don't make the playoffs, I'll be surprised.


----------



## UltraPanda Black

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Dice Darwin said:


> The Kings have a lot of talent. If they don't make the playoffs, I'll be surprised.


I feel the same way about the Warriors.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Wow the West is just too stacked.


----------



## Myst

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Sick of Derek Fisher. Can't believe he's still our starting PG. I'd rather have Steve Blake start at this point.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

So Shawn Marion, you still wondering why nobody talking about the Mavs this season?

*edit: Spencer Hawes was one assist from a triple double???


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

yeah fisher should just retire he provides nothing zero 

he sucks


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Me & HeatWave have been saying since the lockout ended that the Mavs have never been that good when they were the hunted or the team to beat.


----------



## UltraPanda Black

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Stephen Curry just came up limp again! Oh god =(


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Curry just did his ankle


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The hanging on the rim technical is so fucking stupid.

It may be the absolute dumbest rule Stern has ever created.


----------



## Dub

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Fisher was just fpalm worthy.


----------



## UltraPanda Black

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Brandon Rush with an amazing block on Rose. Rose haven't been able to get anything going all night.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Burger Flipper said:


> Fisher was just fpalm worthy.


I love how the facepalm is Laker yellow. It's fitting.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

*I don't mind the hanging on the rim T... as long as it's used conservatively by the refs. There's really no need to hang on the rim other than to show off. If you hang on it to protect yourself then there's not going to be a call anyway so I have no problem with it.*


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Tobikan Judan said:


> Brandon Rush with an amazing block on Rose. Rose haven't been able to get anything going all night.


That was C.J. Watson that got blocked.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

That was also CJ Watson who got pick pocketed by Kwame Brown


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Rose had more FG attempts than points

Omer Asik 8 minutes, 3 fouls, +/- is -12. I highly doubt this guy is worthy of NBA all defensive team like CP3 is


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao @ gif


----------



## Dub

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao


----------



## JBLoser

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

That .gif is golden.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

fuck the wizards. they made me so mad. 

rubio was >. he made up for the wizards being so fucking bad. the wizards will go 65-1 i guess.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

This just in: Jason Terry got another tatoo: a lottery ball


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Shit night. Thank goodness we only have to go to GSW once a year.


----------



## Myst

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



chronoxiong said:


>


OMG! The Queens just won the NBA Championsh... wait what? Oh, they just beat the Lakers in their season opener.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



chronoxiong said:


>


LMFAOOOOOOOOOO.

What a great night, Kings, Raptors and Golden State all picking up W's.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Great win by the Kjngs tonight. Solid game mostly. gotta hit those free throws though, we missed a ton of those. Jimmer looked star struck a couple time when he was watched up on Kobe. Or even by him.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

ha ha I thought the Lakers were going to walk over the Kings based on what some people were saying.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I told you guys this was true.



> Courtney Lee points to Orlando's decision to break up the team that went to the 2009 NBA Finals as the starting point in Dwight Howard's discontent that has led to a trade request.
> 
> Lee returned to Orlando as a member of the Rockets on Monday. After the Finals, Lee was traded to the Nets in a deal for Vince Carter.
> 
> “I’m not surprised (Dwight requested a trade),” said Lee. ”When they broke up the team in 2009, you could just see the frustration in Dwight’s face. We talked about it a couple of times and you could tell he was upset about it.
> 
> ”Most franchise players are involved in the decision-making,” Lee added, “and Dwight’s feeling like he’s not involved. If you’re going to build around a player, you should communicate with that player and see who he’d like around him.”
> 
> The Lakers defeated the Magic in five games, but Lee missed a layup in Game 2 that would evened the series at one.
> 
> “It’s not like we got slaughtered in the Finals,” Lee said. “You’d have thought a team that went to the Finals would have stayed together. We got that far in 2009 and the next season we would have had another year’s worth of experience and playing together.”


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Gotta say Deng was the only starter who showed up last night. Noteworthy contributions from Taj, Korver, and CJ. Hamilton was lolly-gagging and his effort wasn't there. Boozer was exploited and did a shit job sealing of in the post on three occasions. Not much else to say. There will be better nights.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'll say this, Luol Deng is becoming one of my favorite players in the NBA. I just love his play. He's a great defender (Who's very underrated IMO), plus he's not too bad on offense either.

Oh yeah and Boozer is awful, wouldn't be surprised if he gets amnestied by Chicago in the 2012 offseason.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

They shouldn't have traded Courtney Lee. At this point, I would rather have Lee/Redick as my shooting guards.

Anyway, Otis you better be making phonecalls and getting the best possible deal for Dwight. Don't let Dwight walk all the way to Brooklyn and then bitch about small and big market teams.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

My predictions for tonight:
Nets vs. *Hawks*
Heat vs. *Celtics* (I know we'll lose but it's the homer in me)
Bucks vs. *T'Wolves*
*Blazers* vs. Kings
Lakers vs. *Jazz*


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Heat/Celtics is a very interesting game..Heat letting up vs Mavs concerns me..They must kill Celtics spirit tonight in the 4th if they get a big lead..Another up by 20, win by 5 kind of game will be very damaging imo..Also want to see if Celtics have enough depth to hang with Miami. Before the season I thought either Boston or NY would be the 2nd best team in the east when it's all said & done..Came away more impressed with Boston than NY on Sunday..Another great effort by the Celtics will have me a bit more confident in them


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Still no word if The Truth will play today against Miami.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Doubt it..This isn't the team to test his heel/foot out on


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Luckily for us we have an easy schedule for the next 5 games. @ New Orleans, Detroit, @ Washington, Washington, New Jersey.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I predict he'll come back for the Detroit game..But a 0-2 start may cause him to rush himself back a game early


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I don't think the Boston staff will let him come back early.

Remember what happened when we rushed Shaq back for the Detroit game close to the end of the season?


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> My predictions for tonight:
> Nets vs. *Hawks*
> Heat vs. *Celtics* (I know we'll lose but it's the homer in me)
> Bucks vs. *T'Wolves*
> *Blazers* vs. Kings
> Lakers vs. *Jazz*


I think the Kings will beat the Blazers.

As much as I hated the Lakers, I think they'll beat the Jazz. Jazz is probably the worst team in the Western Conference right now.


----------



## Champ

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

elaborate on the utah statement


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Honestly Canadian I'm split on the Blazers/Kings game I went with the Blazers because I think LMA & Wallace will have great games.

Also I agree with Champ, elaborate on the statement about the Jazz. I wanna hear why you think they're the worst in the West. Because if you ask me, the worst team in the West is either the Hornets.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Ever since they got rid of DWill they've been going completely downhill in my opinion. Picking up Kanter and Burks in the draft was great, but let's see if they can produce. They don't have a big time scorer on that team who's consistent and when I look at that time I don't see one name that can lead them anywhere right now. They're obviously hoping that Favors becomes that big time guy for them but what if he doesn't? They're screwed. And at this point in time, he won't lead them anywhere. Defensively I think they're good though, so that's a plus.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

So you think the Hornets & Suns will be better than them?

The first NBATV Tuesday Night Fans Choice game poll is up for next Tuesday. The options are:
Bobcats at Cavaliers
Hawks at Bulls
Kings at Grizzlies
Trail Blazers at Thunder
Rockets at Lakers

It was a hard choice but I picked Blazers/Thunder, however Hawks/Bulls is the leading vote-getter.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

*Casually walks by and throws 2 cents in* Utah isn't Utah without Sloan...Combine that questions at the 2 & 3 and I think you have a team that is one of if the the worst in the west..Josh Howard isn't the same guy he was 5 yrs ago; Devin Harris imo is ok but nothing special; Frontcout is good but not strong enough to carry them to 30+ wins imo, and I have no idea what is on their bench..


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> So you think the Hornets & Suns will be better than them?
> 
> The first NBATV Tuesday Night Fans Choice game poll is up for next Tuesday. The options are:
> Bobcats at Cavaliers
> Hawks at Bulls
> Kings at Grizzlies
> Trail Blazers at Thunder
> Rockets at Lakers
> 
> It was a hard choice but I picked Blazers/Thunder, however Hawks/Bulls is the leading vote-getter.


Hornets definitely, Suns eh, more or less neither the Suns or the Jazz are anywhere close to a playoff team this season.

I'm going to go with Kings/Grizzlies.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

So we're all in agreement the bottom 3 in the West will be the Jazz, Hornets, & Suns?


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> So we're all in agreement the bottom 3 in the West will be the Jazz, Hornets, & Suns?


Hornets are a maybe, but that sounds about right. The competition for the seeds in the west will be tough this year.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

No doubt about it. I feel bad because teams like the Kings, Rockets, & Nuggets are good teams but they probably won't make the playoffs because of how tough the West is but yet if they were in the East they would easily make the playoffs.


----------



## Dub

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Hopefully Lakers can avoid a third loss, Celtics/Heat and Lakers/Jazz back to back? Great night ahead in my book.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Hoping the Lakers lose again just for the lulz.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Hoping the Lakers lose again just for the lulz.


Ditto. As for the Nuggets, I think they actually have a really great chance at capturing a playoff seed.

Anyone else think Lakers will barely clinch a playoff seed, hell does anyone think there's a possibility they won't clinch one at all?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Lakers will make the playoffs. They'll be fine once Bynum gets back. I'm predicting then anywhere between 3-5 seeds.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Lakers are like the Celtics, Spurs and Mavs. They only need to barely reach the playoffs and avoid OKC, Bulls and Heat in the first round and second rounds hopefully. Anything can happen after that.

Also, were any of you actually alive and literate during the lockout season? You know how it goes with this season. Weird playoff spots. 8th seeds beating the one seed (other than the Dallas chokejob against GSW)


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'll be watching the Kings tonight. Looking forward to getting my first glimpse at their revamped squad.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Drew Gooden has been suspended one game for his flagrant foul on Gerald Henderson in yesterday's Bucks-Bobcats game.

So now Kevin Love beasts on Larry Sanders tonight instead of him.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*






ill just leave this here


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Worst starter in the league.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Mozgov says hi


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I doubt he starts the whole year, Faried will take that spot.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

So anyone think Kyrie Irving is going to be a major bust? I think the Cavs screwed up drafting him first overall. I also don't like Tristan Thompson that much, I expected more from a fourth overall pick.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

He's only played one game, I expect him to improve with more experience.


----------



## UltraPanda Black

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> He's only played one game, I expect him to improve with more experience.


This. 

Kinda hard to call him a bust after one game.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

True, guess I'll have to see how he does against Detroit. Hopefully he does something because I have him on my fantasy team -.-


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

ESPN says Pierce will miss next two games


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

That's good, I hope he doesn't come back till he's 100%.

LOL at the "We Love Humphries" chant in New Jersey.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I was trying to tell everybody that Lakers were going to struggle this year with the current roster. I wonder how long it will take until people start pointing fingers at Mike Brown. Lakers looked OLD as hell and lacked that chemistry that they have had over the years. Losing Lamar Odom and Phil Jackson can explain that perfectly as those two were the backbone and kept everything together over there Championship run. I still believe with Andrew Bynum returning and playing at a very high level they will still be a top three or four seed but this is still the worst Lakers team overall I've seen since they acquired Pau Gasol. They lost to the Bulls on there home opener and don't get me started on the Bulls because they haven't been impressing me one bit, especially with there embarassing loss to the WARRIORS. Jerry Reynolds was spot on in commentary last night 'these are two teams in transition...transitioning in opposite directions.'

I was sticking up for Kings despite there questionable moves (Hayes & Jimmer) but Jimmer has a unique talent and Chuck Hayes brings something to the Kings that they have lacked for years. I'm not saying Kings are going to be instantly rising to the top or anything like that but they are the youngest team in the NBA and are slowly progressing. Tyreke impressed me a lot with his ball handling and how active he was compared to last year and Marcus Thornton was the player of the game and showed he's worth every penny.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Chuck Hayes is top 10 one of my favorite players in the league. He's a defensive stud and a great leader, I think he'll truly make the Kings so much better.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

i remember when yao ming was a walking bust punchline for how long it took him to score points. people need to practice patience when it comes to evaluating players, the draft last year was weak anyway. irving was selected first and he played like a 1/3 of the college season.

I'm going to take advantage of the pass while it's hear and watch as much rubio as possible. i love watching bounce pass swag on the court i don't love however he's just there.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> LOL at the "We Love Humphries" chant in New Jersey.


I still don't understand why this guy gets so much heat from the crowds. Is it because he banged Kim Kardashian? That's really not a reason to be 'the most hated man in the nba' it really isn't. Unless perhaps they are giving him shit for being on a reality show but that was Kardashians and he was banging her out so what was he expected to do?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> I still don't understand why this guy gets so much heat from the crowds. Is it because he banged Kim Kardashian? That's really not a reason to be 'the most hated man in the nba' it really isn't. Unless perhaps they are giving him shit for being on a reality show but that was Kardashians and he was banging her out so what was he expected to do?


I still think everyone is just copying the NY crowd from the pre-season.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

he's a walking punchline, you can't expect people to ignore an easy target.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I legit feel bad for Deron Williams.


----------



## WWE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Why?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

He has to play with all those pathetic scrubs in New Jersey. The only non-scrubs he has on that team are Kris Humphries & DeShawn Stevenson.


----------



## Dub

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Heat are a joy to watch.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Rondo for MVP. #ThatsAll


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Celtics have 3 FT attempts while Miami has like 37 this is such fucking bullshit.

NBA ref's never allow anyone to get physical with Miami.


----------



## WWE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Damn Im starting to mark for Miami. 


Lol Wade got up for that block


----------



## BallinGid

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

D-wade got his own block party tho


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

THIS IS FUCKING BULLSHIT!!!!

WE CAN'T GET A FUCKING FOUL TO SAVE OUR FUCKING LIVES! FUCK YOU DANNY CRAWFORD YOU OLD FUCK DICK BAVETTA AND WHOEVER THE OTHER REF IS!


----------



## UltraPanda Black

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

James Jones all day.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'd love to see James Jones hit a contested three. Doubt he's ever done it in his career.

I love how Ray is matching him 3 for 3, except Ray's threes are actually contested.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Rondo with a jumpshot = Best PG in the league


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

69 points in a half. It's almost impossible to play defense because everything is a foul. It's basically come down to either let them score, or play defense and get called for fouls. There's no way to stop this shit.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I despise Miami.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Father Flex said:


> I despise Miami.


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Father Flex again.

I tried to do the whole "I'm not gonna hate Miami thing" but it just totally went out the window.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

2 concerns about Miami: Half court offense is still suspect & Can they put the nail in the coffin or will Boston keep fighting back..


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The C's main problems have been fouls and turnovers. We've gotta reduce those in the 2nd half.

I can't wait till Paul Pierce & Mickael Pietrus are cleared to play.


----------



## BallinGid

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Damn tho im the only heat fan here lol


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



BallinGid said:


> Damn tho im the only heat fan here lol


Nah, they're one of Canadian's favorite teams.


----------



## BallinGid

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Nah, they're one of Canadian's favorite teams.


o wuddup not alone lol


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

But they're like his 3rd favorite team so you pretty much are alone.

And with guys like me and UnDeFeatedKing, strong Heat haters you better be prepared for some wars.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

RONDO HIT A 3!!!!!


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



BallinGid said:


> Damn tho im the only heat fan here lol


prepare your angus...


----------



## BallinGid

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

this should be fun then haha


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

well the lopez injury may not kill the howard trade. the nets are gonna have an awful record once the deadline comes around and lopez will be healthy, so those draft picks will have much more value


----------



## UltraPanda Black

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

It's not too late for Celtics to come back but Miami is shooting as if they can't miss right now.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

It's going to be one of those year where the Celtics will beat up on few weaker teams and get their asses handed them them against younger teams like the Heat, Bulls, Pacers, and Sixers. Danny held on to these guys way too long. Watching this team this year is going to be like watching a 63 year old man with a bad toupee trying to pick up a 26 year old at a party.


----------



## UltraPanda Black

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I might be the only one really looking forward to see Golden State Warriors take it to New York Knicks tomorrow.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Saw this on twitter "Celtics are shooting 54% from field, 69% from 3-pt & 75% at line & are down 14"

Impressive stats by Boston, even more impressive for Miami


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I hope they do.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao Miami is still shit against the zone.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Miami still can't figure out zone..That is NOT good for them..That is a BIG problem for them going forward


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I wish Bass would've hit that free throw but oh well, we still get the ball first in the 4th.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'm not even gonna get excited thinking we have hope in the 4th because Wade & Bosh sat out a LONG time. More concerned about Wade than Bosh though.

Oh and btw, Chuck Hayes > Your favorite player.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Heat's zone issues is a blessing in disguise for teams like the Knicks & Thunder.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Tobikan Judan said:


> I might be the only one really looking forward to see Golden State Warriors take it to New York Knicks tomorrow.


Nah, I definitely am, GSW is my fave team.


----------



## BallinGid

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Norris Cole is awesome


----------



## UltraPanda Black

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Interesting to see all the calls go Miami ways.


----------



## UltraPanda Black

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Canadian said:


> Nah, I definitely am, GSW is my fave team.


Oh sweet - Glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I am infatuated with the Kings so far. Lots of young talent. Hickson looks better than he did in Cleveland but I'm sure his spirits had something to do with it.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Dick Bavetta is so old that he already looks mummified.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'll never forget he and Charles Barkely racing at the all-star game festivities a couple of years back.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Has Ray Allen ever had a jumper blocked?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Isn't that when they kissed?


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Isn't that when they kissed?


yep.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

This is fucking bullshit. Horrible call after horrible call.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Keyon Dooling about to beat the Heat. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## BallinGid

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Not Wade Not Lebron Not Bosh....But Norris Cole?!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Wow. We were down by 20 and one point against Miami and New York and we managed to take the two games down to the last minute. Without Paul Pierce and Mickael Pietrus. Say we're not legit, I dare ya bitch ass.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Hah I'm so happy I picked up Norris Cole today for fantasy.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Mario Chalmers is crying himself to sleep.


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Norris Cole MVP MVP MVP


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I give props to Norris Cole. It's gotta be a huge feeling as a rookie who was a late 1st round pick coming from a small college to take over a primetime game against an elite team and get MVP chants while playing with Dwyane Wade & LeBron James.

Also pretty fucking pathetic that LeBron & Wade are that horrible in the clutch that a rookie has to do the work.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I don't feel as good as I once did about Miami..Feel much better about Boston though..I'm starting to think the Knicks can beat the Heat


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

C's with Pierce and Peitrus will be fine... but until then they are gonna keep losing


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'm getting pissed because we'd be 2-0 if we had Pierce & Pietrus.

And shout out to Keyon Dooling, what he did today Delonte West would've never done.

@StarzNBarz: Have you seen our next 5 games? We play the Hornets, Pistons, Wizards twice and then the Nets.

Plus PP will be back for the Pistons game and Pietrus will be back for either the second game against Washington or the NJ game.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

yeah but KG, Rondo, Jermaine, and others have looked so tired. i dont get it the season just started!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

J.O. shouldn't be tired considering how shitty he is.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Because if you ask me, the worst team in the West is either the Hornets.


"...Either the Hornets..." or...?

Read the other pages, & a few things make me laugh.

1] Anyone who seems to hate (not just dislike, but truly HATE) Fisher. Must be raised on too much star/name guys, & expect all that or nothing. He is fine.

2] On a related note, forget whose comment it was, but someone said they were wondering how long it would be before someone blamed the Lakers' troubles on Coach Brown. What would be wrong with that? As A lifelong Ohioan, I can tell you it seems he is doing the same sort of things now with Kobe he did here with Lebron. As Dr. Phil would say, "How'd that work out for him?" He got fired. So why repeat the action & expect new results?

3] I don't know how well the Lakers will do overall, especially with the 0-2 start to go by, but a major part of my family is involved in the local sports. I have always told him the season seems to sometimes not matter; Some make post- & some do not, but for those that do, records go back to 0-0. That's all they need.


----------



## Dub

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Jesus fuck, that was sloppy


----------



## Champ

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

cole is miami's '07 rondo


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

07 Rondo could never do what Cole did today. Hell, current prime Rondo couldn't do that.


----------



## Champ

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

utah/la is a cluster


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Utah stink 

didnt realise they were this bad


----------



## Champ

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

canadian actually has a point


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Champ said:


> canadian actually has a point


8*D

Man I hope Sacramento can make a comeback, they were doing so well up until the end of the 2nd. AND JIMMER WHY ARE YOU 0-3 FROM 3 POINT LINE.........

edit: okay 1-4 now but whatever, I EXPECT MORE JIMMER, GIMME MOREEEE


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Al Jeff stinks


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I don't know why Utah didn't see Minnesota's mistake.

Al Jefferson is not a guy you build around. He's not a #1 option player. He is a #3 option on a contender at best.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I don't know why they subbed off Favors, put him back on -.-


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Al jeff 2-14

:lmao


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Jimmer sucks, Canadian.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

play in the heat but it's a cole world. wizards should trade wall for him, then again i would trade wall for pancakes.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

*Well the Jazz are as bad as we thought they were.*


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



IMPULSE said:


> play in the heat but it's a cole world. wizards should trade wall for him, then again i would trade wall for pancakes.


Wall would be perfect for Miami. They could really be the cocky douchebags...and Shane Battier.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Boston put up a pretty good fight. I thought Miami would blow them out


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

the jazz can't hit the right note. they need to hit the right chord and that'll be a key to improvement on a small scale. right now they just seem flat and unwilling to play into the media's laker armageddon narrative.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Wall would be perfect for Miami. They could really be the cocky douchebags...and Shane Battier.


Boston isn't really in a position to call other teams out on that when they have Paul Pierce, Kevin Garnett and Rondo.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Damn, just watched the Heat-Celtics highlights. Did Lebron actually just outrun Rajon Rondo for the dunk with neither of them back pedalling?


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

who cares. cole heating up like the leftover lasagna. cole under pressure what that make? diamonds. get mvp chants while the big 2 and pet gusher soft raptor witness in envy. 

mvp chants in 2nd game swag > them other players.


----------



## Basel

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Nice to see us playing this well given the circumstances. Utah fucking sucks.


----------



## Basel

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Blake
Kapono
World Peace
McRoberts
Murphy

I never thought I'd ever see that as a lineup for the Lakers.


----------



## Dub

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

METTA


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

veterans fall back like lebron's hairline. so coach call timeout and shit he be rapping while drawing up the gameplan.

Hey, Cole World, make way for the chosen one
what is now hear is putting fear in all the older ones
down played me to downgrade me (the fuck is a chalmers) like they don’t notice son
your shoes too big too fill bron? I can barely squeeze my toes in ‘em
being clutch in the 4th, you play like kwame's son
this that basketball norris, scratch that, MJ and Leslie's son
ice the game cold, shots deadly like a loaded gun
never say I’m more clutch than bron, but he know it son
the fourth quarter is coming what, I’m supposed to run?
the game is getting tight, ain’t I supposed to cum?
got skill that’ll blow your knees out, put a O in won
now bron outside staring at the title, fronting like he'll get one


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Norris Cole was a beast in college. Especially his senior year. But nobody knew, because he was at Cleveland State.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

i hope the pet raptor is assured by batman and robin that cole world won't take his spot in the trinity. i should have said batman and superman telling wonder woman she can still be the bottom bitch. it just seems like bosh confidence is more fragile then the trailblazer's health.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Marcin Gortat and Channing Frye to Miami for Chris Bosh. Awful trade or miracle fix?


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

bosh would drown himself in tears. first jurassic park ends and you suggest he go mia w/ the heat. bosh spice would rear it's head again.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Kobe has been pretty phenomenal so far this season all things considered. From what we've seen so far he's probably going to need to be around this scoring pace (High 20s instead of mid 20s) for them to be successful.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

He said he can score 28 in his sleep so he better...


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Both Coles are trolling us now... Norris and Michael.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



StarzNBarz said:


> Both Coles are trolling us now... Norris and Michael.


Norris ain't trolling, he's bossing.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

How about people be fair? Let's treat Norris Cole like we treat Rondo.

Therefore, Norris Cole's stats don't count because he plays with the Big 3. Without them he'd be one of the worst players in the league.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

That's not true. Since last year, Rondo's been the best player out of the 4 Celtic all stars. He's even ranked 17th


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

It was a shot at Rondo haters (Trust me he has a LOT), who always say that but yet they're not giving Norris Cole the same treatment.

So Greg Ostertag (Remember him, the guy from the Utah Jazz in the early 2000's who used to block a lot of shots) has signed with the Texas Legends of the D-League. So what's with all these former players making comebacks this year?

We've got Ostertag, Larry Hughes, Jamaal Tinsley, Antoine Walker, Bonzi Wells, Jerry Stackhouse and I feel like I'm missing some people. But still...nobody wants Iverson. :lmao :lmao :lmao



> According to sources close to the situation, the Magic will not hold out for youth and draft picks in a potential deal for Dwight Howard.
> 
> The Magic would instead prefer to acquire several established players who can keep the team competitive.
> 
> Owner Rick De Vos, 85, is believed to have little interest in rebuilding in the wake of Howard's departure.
> 
> Dan Fegan, Howard's agent, has formal permission to discuss trade possibilities with the Nets, Lakers, and Mavericks.


Yeah Otis! That's a failure of an idea because you guys won't be competitive after Dwight.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

fpalm fpalm fpalm. Wake up Otis! Trade Dwight this week. Trade Jameer Nelson too. Gather draft picks and assets. Who cares if its Bynum or Lopez just get them. Tank the season. Draft Andre Drummond next year.

Don't pretend you are going to beat the Bulls and Heat and get a late first rounder because of that.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Bulls and Heat? Shit...they won't even be able to beat the Pacers & Sixers.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Trade him & Turkoglu to Portland for LaMarcus, Wallace, Oden, Felton & a 1st.

PG: Jameer/Felton (Trade him)/Duhon
SG: Richardson/Redick
SF: Wallace/Wafer/Richardson
PF: Aldridge/Anderson
C: Davis/Orton/Oden (GET HEALTHY)

They will never do it, but GO!

*Edit: *Why trade Jameer? He's the only other consistent player on the team besides Dwight.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I think Portland has a better team now than what they would have after that trade.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I dunno, man.

Turkoglu
Matthews/Crawford
Batum 
IDK
Dwight

Pretty fantastic


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'd take:
Felton/Smith
Matthews/Crawford
Wallace/Batum
Aldridge/Smith
Camby/C. Johnson (Should be Oden but he's never healthy)

over
Smith/A. Johnson
Matthews/Crawford
Turkoglu/Batum
Smith/C. Johnson
Howard/Camby


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Well that knocks Nets & Lakers out of the Dwight Howard sweepstakes...Who is deep enough to give Orlando a big name/attraction in return for Dwight & still be a title contender?

Miami?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'd take Bosh, Norris Cole & a couple firsts for Dwight. I'm sure Bosh would commit suicide promptly after, though.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

He'd have a fairly lengthy cry, that's for sure.

That trade would be asinine for Portland, ftr.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I've had it with Noah and Boozer. Amnesty Boozer, trade a package of anything (besides Deng and Rose) for Dwight. END THREAD.

And Jameer Nelson is garbage.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

My predictions for tonight:
*Pacers* at Raptors
*Heat* at Bobcats
Wizards at *Hawks*
*Cavaliers* at Pistons
Thunder at *Grizzlies*
*Celtics* at Hornets
Clippers at *Spurs*
Jazz at *Nuggets*
*76ers* at Suns
Knicks at *Warriors*

@FatherFlex: You can only amnesty someone in the offseason.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Jameer is a good PG in a bad system..He is a playmaking PG that has been forced into a role of throw it inside to Dwight & if he gets doubled, knock down the 3...He was never that type of player, even in college..It would be best for Nelson's career if he were traded


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I think SVG is a horrible coach with a horrible system. Orlando should've canned him years ago.

I knew his numbers won't stay like this but it's great looking at Rondo's statline and seeing this:
26.5 PPG, 12.5 APG, 6.5 RPG, 2.5 SPG, 53% FG.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Jameer is a mouse in the house. Liability defensively, just average offensively on most nights.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I hope Steph Curry is able to play tonight. I have full confidence that GS can beat the Knicks as long as they continue to play the "Hand Down, Man Down" defense. We saw how successful it was against Chicago.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Bulls don't have the weapons the Knicks have..I'm taking the Knicks regardless if Curry plays..


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Bobcats are gonna go 2-0 and beat the heat tonight!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

^ That's the spirit!!

Although I'd LOL if they did beat the Heat.


----------



## UltraPanda Black

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

To give you guys a heads up, Steam has NBA 2K12 on sale for only $15. =)


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Thanks but I got 2K12 the first day it came out.


----------



## UltraPanda Black

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

My picks =)

*Pacers* at Raptors
*Heat* at Bobcats
Wizards at* Hawks*
Cavaliers at *Pistons*
Thunder at *Grizzlies*
*Celtics *at Hornets
*Clippers* at Spurs
Jazz at *Nuggets*
76ers at *Suns*
Knicks at *Warriors*


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Looks like we agree on everything except Clippers/Spurs and Sixers/Suns.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

2K12 pisses me off so much. It's nearly fucking impossible to drive to the basket. 



HeatWave said:


> Jameer is a good PG in a bad system..He is a playmaking PG that has been forced into a role of throw it inside to Dwight & if he gets doubled, knock down the 3...He was never that type of player, even in college..It would be best for Nelson's career if he were traded


Indeed, he's great at driving into the paint but is rarely allowed the chance to with Dwight there. He's a great shooter, too. I'd love to see what he can do on a team with an open offense like New York.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Steph Curry is good to go tonight.

#SWAG.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'm gonna try to watch EVERY SINGLE game this year. So far I haven't missed one. I was gonna go some where but i saw Pacers - Raptors in like 10 mins so I decided to stay home.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yeah I doubt you end up watching every single game the whole season.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

BARGNANI time. I'll probably watch the first half of this game, catch a glimpse of Kyrie against Detroit, and end with San Antonio/Clippers tonight.



StarzNBarz said:


> I'm gonna try to watch EVERY SINGLE game this year. So far I haven't missed one. I was gonna go some where but i saw Pacers - Raptors in like 10 mins so I decided to stay home.


strong life.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yahoo has a new article up on T-Mac speaking on Dwight Howard and what he should do..Says he expects him & D-Will in Dallas next yr


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Well I usually watch two games at a time.

So most likely I'll watch Pacers/Raptors and then Heat/Bobcats until Cavs/Pistons starts and then once 7:00 CT hits I'll be watching Thunder/Grizzlies and Celtics/Hornets. And then I'll cap off the night with Knicks/Warriors.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Sounds good. I'll watch Clips and Spurs though.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Raptors are hell-bent on breaking the record for most moving screens in a quarter.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I know it doesnt matter, but i dont like the new fox sports scoreboards. I much perfer the old one.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

its a barn burner. 5-4 half way through the 1st quarter


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

LOL at the Raptors commentators saying "Paul George grew two inches over the summer. He's now 6'8."

No buddy, he was 6'8 and now he's 6'10. Still hoping he has a great year, he could've been All-Rookie 1st team instead of 2nd last year if the Pacers didn't have Jim O'Brien the first half of the season who was an idiot and would rather play James Posey or Dahntay Jones over him.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

the raps annoucers are morons they just called him paul jones aswell

lolol


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

matt devlin sucks.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Just a thought. Why wasn't Magloire this active on the court and hustling this much for Miami last year?

Also is it me or does this season the players talking on the court seem louder? Like watching the games so far this year, I never remember hearing the players conversation on the court this loud and clearly. Maybe it's me.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

loled at the airball free throw from magloire


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

People called Dirk soft but Andrea takes that notion to a whole nother level. Starting to fill it up now. 9 points in the span of 5 minutes.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

A lot of people compare him to Dirk but other than being a 7 foot European who can shoot I don't see any similarities.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I concur. He's still pretty talented and caused problems for defenders. Guy is never out of shooting range. 6/7 so far and 90% of those shots have to be 18-27 ft. from the basket. Usually, Bargnani isn't efficient but if he can become efficient, I'd say he's definitely starter material.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Kemba's playing his first elite team. Hoping he puts up some great numbers (And not just because he's on my fantasy squad)

Also, Mario Chalmers is still Miami's starting PG? Why? Norris Cole won Miami the game yesterday and Chalmers is the reason why Boston got back in it.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Bobcats leading Miami 9-0.

So much for the greatest team of all-timez.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

told you cats will beat the heat


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'll be shocked if they win but I'll enjoy them leading while it lasts.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

bobcats are ballin outta control.

by the way i love dj augustin


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Still love the Detroit Pistons announcer more than anyone elses in the entire NBA (the guy who introduces them, that is).


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Isn't this Miami's third game in three consecutive nights?


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

no they didnt play on monday the day after christmas


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Oh. I'd really be surprised to see if the Bobcats actually win this one.

As for the Orlando trade mentioned earlier, the POR-ORL trade would work if Dwight would resign. 

Now let's talk reality. Trade Dwight for either Bynum or Brook Lopez (you could trade these guys for picks). Trade Jameer too. I know he's a good player, but you are trying to tank the season to get an even better pick. You won't be good for a couple of years so you would be doing Jameer a service in a way.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

CHRIS BOSH, BISMACK BIYOMBO SAYS HOLD MY DICK!


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Still only 6 minutes into the game but Kyrie is off to a much faster start against Detroit.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Can't believe had the nerve to call him a bust after one game.

Like I said, more experience the better he'll play.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yeah, that wasn't me. I simply said he underperformed.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Well it's game two and this Raptors team is frustrating me already. Fighting over defensive rebounds only for neither of them to get it and knock it into Indiana's hands...running around on defence.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Miami crushing Mavs at Dallas was impressive but not overly impressive considering it was the first game of the season and they have the excuse of still adjusting to Lamar Odom and Vince Carter trying to fit in and find there identity with the team. Beating Celtics at Miami without Paul Pierce? That aint impressing me one bit.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I laugh at people who say D.J. Augustin isn't the Bobcats best player.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Granger is so clutch


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Raptors lose by 5. Alright performance. Much like last year, still not liking their rotation. 



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> Miami crushing Mavs at Dallas was impressive but not overly impressive considering it was the first game of the season and they have the excuse of still adjusting to Lamar Odom and Vince Carter trying to fit in and find there identity with the team. Beating Celtics at Miami without Paul Pierce? That aint impressing me one bit.


What impresses the great JBL_Wrestling_God?


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

JM, whats your thoughts about Bargnani? Should he have gotten that contract or should Raptors have let him go?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Pacers will be in the ECF within 2 yrs if Hibbert continues to improve...

Heat likely are having a letdown tonight after putting all their effort & focus into Mavs & Celtics


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Kyrie is clowning the Pistons right now.

Was great to see Norris Cole play so well last night as well.. Last 4 years I was watching him in person with only about 2000 people in attendance lol. I knew he'd be a good one in the NBA.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Dwade was out in the early part but now James has taken the team on his back and cut the lead to one.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Celtics are the worst team in the league.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

i swear the wizards rosters is full of hawks. as soon as they go down everyone goes into streetball mode.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'm still laughing at the post a few pages back that said about Ostertag. I remember him... Every time I see Whoopi Goldberg. "Ivan make basket."


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

most obvious travel from KG ever


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The moral of today's game is...if Rondo's not having a good game + plus we don't have Paul Pierce, we have no chance.

But GREG MOTHERFUCKING STIEMSMA has been the truth. He's so much better than J.O.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Kyrie is ballin' out right now...


----------



## Dub

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

oh wow at the Heat/Bobcats game


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Heat climb all the way back up to win, despite Henderson hitting a clutch 3


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao 

Charlotte deserved that game


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Bobcats would've won if they gave the ball to Kemba.


----------



## BallinGid

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

How does the heat destroy dallas. have a 20 point lead on boston at a point.....then almost lose to bobcats lool.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

chalmers gave his life for those 15 points. he had bosh spice confidence and and his job depending on it. then again bosh spice actually showed up,


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



BallinGid said:


> How does the heat destroy dallas. have a 20 point lead on boston at a point.....then almost lose to bobcats lool.


Its this thing we call an emotional letdown


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

OKC up 5 at half time, hopefully they can go 3-0.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Brandon Knight lighting it up pretty nicely. Too bad most of his teammates suck.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Greg Stiemsma is the shit. Why Jermaine O'Neal starts over him? I don't know. Most Celtic fans agree with me too.

He's a little raw on offense with more experience he'll get better, but the guy is a defensive stud. He's the best frontcourt defender on our team.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Oh god Pistons heading for top 5 pick lol.

EDIT: Knight - 23 points (10/13) 6 assists; fuck off Stuckey, time to ride the pine.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Well the Celtics start off 0-3. The game's not over, but uh...yeah it's over.

It's the mid 2000's all over again. What good times.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

hmm seems ive underrated the Hornets or Boston are finished.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Celtics are done. They're a shitty ass team. We won't make the playoffs. Go Derrick Rose!

fpalm We have the worst record in the league.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Cook sinks a 3 pointer and laughs at the Grizzlies bench


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Always think half glass full. Celtics will soon have the same record as the defending NBA champs!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

The Celtics suck. We're the worst team in the fucking league. This is pathetic. This is a disgrace. It's all your fault Danny. You're pulling a Joe Dumars. You held on too long. You should've blown it up after the 2010 Finals loss but no...you had to listen to the players & Doc Rivers.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Celtics are fine...Doc knows what he's doing..It's all about getting into the playoffs not about position necessarily..They're obviously tired from running up in down with the Heat then flying to NO overnight and playing this game..Tough for the older guys and even some of the younger ones


----------



## Champ

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

notorious heel turn = ratings


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Doc doesn't know shit. He's a dumbass coach with horrible rotations, who doesn't know shit about coaching defense. He's getting exposed now that Thib and Lawrence Frank aren't here to cover up for his dumb ass. He's pretty much equal to D'Antoni.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Looks like someone has finally jumped off the cliff..Only took the 3rd game of the season :lmao


----------



## Champ

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

did they really beat you without gordon?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Westbrook getting greedy again like in the play-offs last year. Well not to that extent but he is totally out of the zone in this game, needs to pass to Durant when possible.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

We've lost our identity. We were a defensive powerhouse.

We could've still had T.A. but we'd much rather sign Nate fucking Robinson.
We could've still had Perk but we'd much rather have Jeff fucking Green.
We could've still had Delonte but we'd much rather have Keyon fucking Dooling.
Even though we lost Thib & Lawrence Frank, we could've had Larry fucking Brown as the assistant coach but Danny would much rather have some dumbass assistant coach with no fucking experience whatsoever.

This is bullshit. In 3 years, we'll have a new coach giving a speech saying "Kevin Garnett is not about to walk through that door. Ray Allen is not about to walk through that door. Paul Pierce is not about to walk through that door." All because of this team not wanting to let the past go.

Now we get blown out by the Hornets without the only player on their team worth a damn. I can't wait till K.G., Pierce, & Allen retire, Doc is canned, and Rondo is traded to the Suns for Zabian Dowdell.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

So....is Boston going to make the playoffs? 8*D


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Fuck you. I hope we go 0-66, traded the big 4 for draft picks to the other horrible teams and start from scratch with a new roster. Yeah...I can dig that.

Jeremy Lamb
Brad Beal
Harrison Barnes
Andre Drummond
Anthony Davis

We're starting the fuck over.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'm disappointed that the Bulls are catching shit, yet the Celtics are 0-3 are being relatively untouched. 

I guess the expectations are higher for the Bulls. :side:


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

How do you watch NBA games online during free league pass?


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Notorious, calm down man. 63 games to go.

Meanwhile in Denver...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> I'm disappointed that the Bulls are catching shit, yet the Celtics are 0-3 are being relatively untouched.
> 
> I guess the expectations are higher for the Bulls. :side:


Yeah the Bulls are actually going to the playoffs unlike that one team in Massachusetts.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> How do you watch NBA games online during free league pass?


Tried to figure that out earlier, didn't get it.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I don't have the league pass so when the Bulls aren't airing, I catch what I can when I'm not busy.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Get in there, win for the Thunder. Grizzlies were 4 points down with 4 secs left and still got a 3 lol, were really digging in at the end.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Clippers getting beat by 20+ to the Spurs...Can't just beat teams with pure athleticism

OKC beat Grizz despite Westbrook going 0-13...wow


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Russell Westbrook had arguably the worst game of his career against 2 rookies. I think the Grizz win if Conley doesn't get hurt 24 seconds into the game.

Wow 6 blowouts today. At least the Celtics aren't the only team that sucks ass.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Durant, Cook and Harden all had good games. Well Durant was great as usual. Ten 3 pointers sunk vs just the two for Memphis.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

PHX losing 94-66...Bye Nash


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Danny should trade Rondo for him since Danny loves old fucks.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Perfect Poster said:


> Oh god Pistons heading for top 5 pick lol.
> 
> EDIT: Knight - 23 points (10/13) 6 assists; fuck off Stuckey, time to ride the pine.


Didn't the Pistons come out and say that Stuckey would move to SG this year anyway? I guess that hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I think this thread needs a new title. Something to do with the worst team in the NBA atm possibly?...:hmm:

EDIT: JM I wouldn't really know as I didn't pay much attention to the Pistons in the 'offseason', but the ESPN boxscore has Stuckey listed as the PG. Knight had more assists + points in less minutes and shot better then 33%. If you really wanna have these young guys grow he better be given that starting job no later then game 10-11. Stuckey can lead the #2 team where he can jack up all those shots.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Detroit should have let Prince walk as well. Daye is a tad bit better than Tayshaun at this stage of their respective careers.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I'm not sold on Daye but I guess Detroit couldn't get any worse (Well they could get Boston Celtics horrible).

I was so sure Tayshaun was gonna go sign to a contender this year. Gotta admit, I was legit disappointed when he didn't.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Daye is pretty much the EXACT same player only younger and cheaper. That move baffled the hell out of me too. Both for Prince (why the hell would he want to stay in Detroit) and for Detroit.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

I like Daye's versatility. Jack of all trades, master of none.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Ish Smith is killing New York's mediocre defense.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

Yeah they have 3 guys that are the same type of mould with Prince, Daye, and Jerebko. Would be nice if they could get a big that can actually fill out his jersey.

And Dumars is a pretty crappy GM, he still thinks its 04-05 and Wallace and Prince can be key contributors to a team in rebuild mode.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



Perfect Poster said:


> I think this thread needs a new title. Something to do with the worst team in the NBA atm possibly?...:hmm:
> 
> EDIT: JM I wouldn't really know as I didn't pay much attention to the Pistons in the 'offseason', but the ESPN boxscore has Stuckey listed as the PG. Knight had more assists + points in less minutes and shot better then 33%. If you really wanna have these young guys grow he better be given that starting job no later then game 10-11. Stuckey can lead the #2 team where he can jack up all those shots.


From my understanding Knight was going to start at PG and Stuckey would move to SG with Gordon being the guard off the bench. This actually made sense to me as Gordon has always performed better in his career in the 6th man role. As far as I know Knight has come off the bench both games this year though so who really knows.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

JM that's how I had my roster in 2K because that's what I heard too. It was gonna Knight/Stuckey with Gordon off the bench.

I have a better question. How can Detroit recover from the hole Joe Dumars has dug them into?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*

LOLBOSTON
LOLMAVS
LOLLAKERS
LOLWESTBROOK


Fuck the Heat, Cats almost had it today.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

8*D


----------



## Alco

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

To the person asking about the free preview League Pass:

I'm using that right now to watch my NBA. Just register (you don't even need to confirm via e-mail, it's hilariously simple and quick) and go to nba.tv. Here, you'll have a menu saying MY PACKAGES, where the NBA League Pass preview will be listed. Launch NBA.TV and you're set to go.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Well at least some good came out of that blowout.

Avery Bradley is out of the rotation, E'Twaun Moore will take his place. Now if we get lucky, J.O. gets kicked out of the rotation and Greg Stiemsma takes his place.


----------



## Champ

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

nice thread title. guess notorious won't be phased when I decide to say boston sucks again.


----------



## JM

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Maybe with Boston being so shitty Ray Allen will get traded to a squeak in 8th seed Raptors team! 

We can all dream . 

Top 5 favourite player of all time right there.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Isn't it a bit stupid to reward the teams that do badly with the better draft picks


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



JM said:


> From my understanding Knight was going to start at PG and Stuckey would move to SG with Gordon being the guard off the bench. This actually made sense to me as Gordon has always performed better in his career in the 6th man role. As far as I know Knight has come off the bench both games this year though so who really knows.


Knight came off the bench and had his minutes increased between the two games. I have no doubt he'll be in the starting lineup before long, once he gets his legs under himself. And Gordon would probably benefit coming off the bench, but I think I'd take him late in the game instead of Stuckey.



notorious_187 said:


> JM that's how I had my roster in 2K because that's what I heard too. It was gonna Knight/Stuckey with Gordon off the bench.
> 
> I have a better question. How can Detroit recover from the hole Joe Dumars has dug them into?


They have two guys the they can try to build around - Knight and Monroe. Other then that, Daye and Jerebko are probably better suited as role players, Stuckey isn't the answer, Wallace is old, Prince would be better suited to be traded to a contender, and Gordon/Villanueva don't know what D is. Joe D really has put us in a hole, for sure. Hopefully we tank and get a good player out of this heavily talked about draft.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Love the title btw.

Still hoping we get the worst record (Cause face it we're horrible so we don't have to tank), and then we trade the Big 4 to the other 4 teams for their draft picks and we rape that fucking greatest draft ever!

So since Kobe sucks now, I guess the Boston fans will chant MVP for Durant.


----------



## Champ

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



JM said:


> Maybe with Boston being so shitty Ray Allen will get traded to a squeak in 8th seed Raptors team!


all about kabongo, barnes, or drummond for the raps this summer.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Sorry Champ, Andre Drummond's gonna shake Stern's hand in June with a Celtic cap on.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

the wizards are worse than boston. i consistently fool myself into thinking they can be a fringe team. washington needs the number 1.


----------



## JM

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Yeah I followed that with we can all dream. I guess I should have clarified as the Raptors squeaking in close to the playoffs would be a nightmare as I want them being all over the lottery with the depth of next years draft and the dream part was getting Ray Ray.

notorious how long is this Celtics are the worst team thing going to last?


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

3 games in to the season and the celtics are the worst team? Cmon have some faith, the season just started!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

@JM: As long as we have the worst record in the NBA.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



Alcoholic said:


> To the person asking about the free preview League Pass:
> 
> I'm using that right now to watch my NBA. Just register (you don't even need to confirm via e-mail, it's hilariously simple and quick) and go to nba.tv. Here, you'll have a menu saying MY PACKAGES, where the NBA League Pass preview will be listed. Launch NBA.TV and you're set to go.


It tells me to contact my cable provider to place an order...


Nevermind, I got it..How? i don't know lol


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

you can't just flip through channels i do that then i again have directv. stuff like that should start and stop themselves. if the game is blacked out on a channel flip to another. which annoys me b/c i hate hearing certain team announcers.


----------



## Alco

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> It tells me to contact my cable provider to place an order...
> 
> 
> Nevermind, I got it..How? i don't know lol


Well, I'm glad you got it now. I guess I helped out....actually not at all, but whatever. 8*D


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



Alcoholic said:


> To the person asking about the free preview League Pass:
> 
> I'm using that right now to watch my NBA. Just register (you don't even need to confirm via e-mail, it's hilariously simple and quick) and go to nba.tv. Here, you'll have a menu saying MY PACKAGES, where the NBA League Pass preview will be listed. Launch NBA.TV and you're set to go.


went to nba.tv but i'm not seeing anywhere on there the my packages menu. sad panda.


----------



## Alco

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> went to nba.tv but i'm not seeing anywhere on there the my packages menu. sad panda.












I don't really know how I can help, since it all went so easy for me :$


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

thanks for the help but unfortunately, it is "unavailable in my area".


----------



## Brye

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Nene making it look easy tonight, imo.

Still love how all my friends said Denver was going to be a joke when Melo left.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Well I've already ate my crow.

George Karl is probably so happy he got rid of his 3 knuckleheads in Melo, K-Mart, & J.R. More so K-Mart & J.R. than Melo.

Also crazy considering when the Chinese season ends in March, they've got the restricted rights to Wilson Chandler.


----------



## Brye

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I don't think anyone has even touched J.R. in free agency.


----------



## JM

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

He's stuck in China.


----------



## JBLoser

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Damn Knicks. fpalm


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I told you guys once the "Hand Down, Man Down" defense came into play the Knicks stood no chance.


----------



## JBLoser

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Seems like you were on point.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

The Brandon Rush/Louis Amundson swap has really payed off for the Warriors.


----------



## JBLoser

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Yeah Rush really looked good out there tonight.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Rush is good just not in indy just takes a new scene for some people


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Great week to be a Warriors fan, sure we lost to the Clippers but we beat the Bulls and the Knicks which more then makes up for it.


----------



## JM

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Canadian do you consider the Warriors to be your favourite team?


----------



## Brye

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Why are the Wizards starting Jordan Crawford over Nick Young? Seems kinda silly to me.


----------



## JM

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Crawford is less of a one dimensional player and has more upside. Young is about as good as he's capable of being.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



Brye said:


> Why are the Wizards starting Jordan Crawford over Nick Young? Seems kinda silly to me.


It was something about Young missing the majority of training camp and them wanting to ease him in.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Love the title btw.
> 
> Still hoping we get the worst record (Cause face it we're horrible so we don't have to tank), and then we trade the Big 4 to the other 4 teams for their draft picks and we rape that fucking greatest draft ever!
> 
> *So since Kobe sucks now, I guess the Boston fans will chant MVP for Durant.*


MVP ROSE!

And meh, Kobe isn't doing all that terrible, mostly just struggling with the turnovers which is pissing me off but I'm sure he can get that shit together.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



JM said:


> Canadian do you consider the Warriors to be your favourite team?


Yep for sure.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

ESPN is reporting that there was an altercation between Westbrook & Durant in which they had to be separated...Sad


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Durant needs to baby powder a bitch.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Something has to be done so that those two will be able to stay together in the future and win championships. Something also has to be done about Westbrook going 0-13.

edit: nvm, just read the article. Didn't actually seem that bad since it was just Westbrook being a little bitch about getting Sefo the ball when he was open and him not shooting.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Wow, why did I have to get stuck with Westbrook in fantasy.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I see Notorious is being a shitty Boston fan and freaking out because his team is 0-3. Out of 66 games, they're 0-3.

OH NO!


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> ESPN is reporting that there was an altercation between Westbrook & Durant in which they had to be separated...Sad


:lmao I've been saying this since last year, but nobody wanted to say anything bad about the choir boys of the NBA.

By the way last year, Durant was the better talent but Westbrook carried more games.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

@WWF: How am I supposed to be positive about the way we've been playing?

I think the argument was no big deal. Westbrick had a right to be heated, I saw that play.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> @WWF: How am I supposed to be positive about the way we've been playing?
> 
> I think the argument was no big deal. Westbrick had a right to be heated, I saw that play.


It could be much worse. At least you don't have to suffer through the agony of being a Magic fan.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

At least I don't have to watch the softest front line in the NBA every night.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Yeah we probably do have the softest frontline in the NBA. J.O. is awful, K.G. is softer than Bosh now.

No one wants J.O., so I hope K.G. is moved at the trade deadline. Ray, PP, & Rondo are at least still useful.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Isn't it ironic that the biggest star of those three, KG, is the first too truly start breaking down? I expected Pierce to be the first but KG looks really worn out. To think back five years ago when he was producing 25 PPG, 12-15 RBPG, 2 BPG, and 4-5 Assists seems unbelievable.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Yeah we probably do have the softest frontline in the NBA. J.O. is awful, K.G. is softer than Bosh now.
> 
> No one wants J.O., so I hope K.G. is moved at the trade deadline. Ray, PP, & Rondo are at least still useful.


lol, I was talking about Chicago.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



Father Flex said:


> Isn't it ironic that the biggest star of those three, KG, is the first too truly start breaking down? I expected Pierce to be the first but KG looks really worn out. To think back five years ago when he was producing 25 PPG, 12-15 RBPG, 2 BPG, and 4-5 Assists seems unbelievable.


No it isn't, I expected this. Ray is arguably the most in-shape player in the NBA, Truth doesn't really rely on athleticism with his game, but with K.G.'s weak knees and the fact him having more years than they the other two, no it's not surprising.

I've got Shaq's book and he his book he says last season K.G. was exhausted out there. He said K.G. at one point wanted to retire after last season. I think this is his last season. I think now he's just playing for paychecks. K.G. always said, when he retired he wanted to go out when he was still a good player, he didn't wanna be one of those guys where the fans are talking about him saying "Man he's washed up, he needs to go retire."


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Interesting perspective there. As an outsider, I never expected any of that. Good stuff.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

K.G. should've went to Germany with Kobe. We see how it helped the Lakers so much. :side:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

My predictions for tonight's games:
Nets vs. *Magic*
*Spurs* vs. Rockets
Mavericks vs. *Thunder*
*Nuggets* vs. Trail Blazers
*Bulls* vs. Kings
*Knicks* vs. Lakers


----------



## TKOK

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> No it isn't, I expected this. Ray is arguably the most in-shape player in the NBA, Truth doesn't really rely on athleticism with his game, but with K.G.'s weak knees and the fact him having more years than they the other two, no it's not surprising.
> 
> I've got Shaq's book and he his book he says last season K.G. was exhausted out there. He said K.G. at one point wanted to retire after last season. I think this is his last season. I think now he's just playing for paychecks. K.G. always said, when he retired he wanted to go out when he was still a good player, he didn't wanna be one of those guys where the fans are talking about him saying "Man he's washed up, he needs to go retire."


Also big men seem to breakdown earlier than smaller/middle sized players.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Well yes but for the most part, big men & PG's tend to have the longest careers.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

http://blog.newsok.com/thunderrumblings/2011/12/29/thunder-98-grizzlies-95/

Read the article on the Westbrook/Durant situation where ppl said it did almost come to blows but were separated and after the TO, Durant went over to pat Westbrook on the head but the interesting thing about that situation is the reporter in the article say in the 4th, defensively the spat had Westbrook playing with a different mindset as if he was out there trying to prove something..He gambled on every play instead of just playing in front of his man which caused him to get beat alot..Also Durant wasn't the only one during the Westbrook/Sefo thing that tried to calm Westbrook down, Perkins and someone was over there too which makes me wonder what did Durant do that ticked Westbrook off to make him go at Durant only


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Westbrook's attitude may be the reason why this OKC team never wins a title.


----------



## GOON

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

They should of traded him for Chris Paul. The Paul-Durant combo would of been nasty.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Chris Paul didn't want to play in Oklahoma City.

He wanted to play in L.A. or New York.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I guess I'll put up my predictions for tonight as well.

New Jersey/*Orlando*
*San Antonio*/Houston
OKC/*Dallas* _I wanna put OKC but I think if Westbrook is still being a little bitch, then they're not winning_
Chicago/*Sacramento* _JIMMER_
*Denver*/Portland
*New York*/LA Lakers _Knicks had one terrible night, where Melo and Amare had terrible games, I can't see it happening 2 nights straight, redemption for sure._


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I can't believe there was some people who were writing San Antonio off. Manu was playing with a broken elbow in the playoffs plus Memphis was a bad matchup for them. The Grizz knew this, which is why they tanked the last game of the season so that New Orleans would have a better record and they could face the Spurs.

I think the Spurs still have enough left in the tank for one last run at a title.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

all thabo had to do was shoot. i know someone suggested thabo might have shaky confidence in his offensive game so maybe durant felt yelling at him was the wrong way to go. 

i hope dallas shows up.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I love stories like these.

http://www.nba.com/2011/news/features/john_schuhmann/12/29/nets-horner/index.html?ls=iref:nbahpt1


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

looking at the Celtics' schedule I wouldn't be surprised if they didn't make the playoffs. 10 back to backs after the all star game will be tough as hell, especially since they're already struggling a lot.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

We're tanking for Drummond.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

you won't even get close; there is too much pride on the team for them to lose that much.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

We have horrible coaching, only 4 good players (Rondo, Pierce, Stiemsma, and Allen & Bass get .5's)


----------



## Brye

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Ray Allen doesn't get a .5. He gets a full goddamn point, imo.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Other than shooting, Ray doesn't really have that much use anymore. I cringe every time he puts the ball on the floor, he's slow on defense...Ray is basically a role player now.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

they'll be fine. they'll make it.

not sure they'll be a top 3 seed, though.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> I love stories like these.
> 
> http://www.nba.com/2011/news/features/john_schuhmann/12/29/nets-horner/index.html?ls=iref:nbahpt1


Me too. That's why Jamario Moon has always been one of my favorite players... but no one want to sign him now


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Dwight almost has a double double in the first quarter, that is impressive shit right there.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

You guys keep saying they'll be fine, but I haven't seen a damn thing that makes think everything will be fine.

You guys all think that once Pierce & Pietrus get back it'll all be peaches and cream but I don't think so. Hopefully I'm wrong.

@StarzNBarz: He'll probably get picked up sometime as the season progresses.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*










IN DANNY WE BELIEVE.



EDIT: Oh shit, ESPNC is showing Dallas against Heat game 6 again. I'm glad I can enjoy the Heat losing all over again.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

That ship has sailed.

I think I've seen Dallas/Miami game 6 10 times.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Why are you al reassuring him? Let him drown I his own sorrows.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I'm not reassuring anyone, if there is one team I want to fail badly this season it would be the Celtics, just not badly enough for a high pick.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

We're gonna have the first 5 picks in the greatest draft ever in 2012. So we'll always be an elite team.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

One ring-25 years

LOLCELTICS.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

We would've won 6 rings with Len & Reggie.

They were supposed to be the original Jordan & Pippen dynasty.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

lol no. Bulls owned the 90s and you guys would have likely only had one more, and that's being generous.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Nah bruh.

Len Bias would've shitted on Jordan in the pros just like he did in college.

No point in debating about it though, Len had to let his friends convince him into doing cocaine at that party. Peer pressure man.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



> Jerry Colangelo expects there will be comparisons next summer between the Dream Team and the 2012 Olympic basketball team.
> 
> He says to bring them on.
> 
> "I think it will be a fair comparison with the Dream Team," Colangelo said. "Look at the progress our players have made since (winning Olympic gold in) 2008. We have some of the greatest players of all time.
> 
> "You're hearing Kobe (Bryant) right up there with the greatest of all time. Dwayne Wade and LeBron (James) are right up there. You've got to add up the names, and you look at the young guys like (Kevin) Durant as an example and (Derrick) Rose as an example. There's so many. There's only been one Dream Team, and that's the way I think it should be. But there's no question our team will be much stronger than we had in 2008. They're more mature, more experienced and we've got more talent."


I can't wait till August of next year. So we can rape all these other weak ass countries.

CP3/Rose/D-Will
Kobe/Wade
KD/Melo
LeBron/Amar'e/Love
Dwight/Bosh


----------



## Dub

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Nah bruh.
> 
> Len Bias would've shitted on Jordan in the pros just like he did in college.
> 
> No point in debating about it though, Len had to let his friends convince him into doing cocaine at that party. Peer pressure man.


Its crazy that his younger brother was killed too.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

^ So tragic.

Just saw Larry Hughes on the Magic bench, if he doesn't get in the game we riot.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Hopefully Kyrie will play for Aus


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> ^ So tragic.
> 
> Just saw Larry Hughes on the Magic bench, if he doesn't get in the game we riot.


I agree.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Westbrick getting started early.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I saw an interesting conversation between Stephen Smith and Skip Bayless on the espn site about Durant and Westbrook. Got pretty heated.

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/7...-kevin-durant-russell-westbrook-clash-timeout


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Marshon Brooks just banked in a buzzer beater from a few feet inside the half-court line.

LARRY HUGHES is in the game, btw.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

It's about time SVG put him in.

Larry > Duhon.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Kevin Durant you beautiful man.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Duhon's player very well the past 2 games, especially tonight with Jameer not playing much of the game.

Hughes' first two plays: Chucks (and misses) a horrible 3, called for offensive goaltending a couple possessions later.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Ian Mahinmi just dunked on Durant.

Earlier, Sean Williams dunked on Ibaka.

Is this Dallas scrubs dunk on OKC night?


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

the confrontation between durant/westbrook was softer than greg oden's resilience

okc is always awful against dallas.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

OKC is raping Dallas, if it wasn't for Westbrook forcing bad passes and causing a bunch of turnovers this would likely be a blowout.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Harden playing really well again.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

DWIGHT is getting it done. 24 REBOUNDS for my fantasy team.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

24 boards and still losing by 25 boards. :lmao

LOLODOM. Glad he is being a bum now, deserves it for being a little bitch.

IBAKA. Getting everything done.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

If it was anybody else, I would have smeared them on the glass. It's a shame Kevin Love averages got damn 20 boards a game.


























(not srs)


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Me and you are tied for 3rd best rebounding team, Flex after Mikey & JM.

Btw, who is the 2nd owner for Mikey's team, is it Ghetto Anthony?


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Ugh Westbrooks killing me here in fantasy, this guy is just not producing the stats I need him to ugh, thankfully I have Ibaka too.

NJN getting destroyed.. AGAIN, not much of a surprise there. KMarts having a hell of a game too, damn. I don't see the Spurs winning this one anymore.

Mavs are probably going to go 0-3 so that puts them there with the Celtics. I'm loving the start of the season already, it's so unpredictable.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I hope Dallas does lose so we won't be the worst team in the league anymore. We'll be the 29th best team in the league.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Me and you are tied for 3rd best rebounding team, Flex after Mikey & JM.
> 
> Btw, who is the 2nd owner for Mikey's team, is it Ghetto Anthony?


Oh...

And yeah, GA is.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I'm Danny Ainge

http://espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=ctb6zue


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

The Thunder would never, ever, ever, ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever accept that.

If Danny would pull that off he deserves GM of the century.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

GM of the century? For trading for a player he traded away for nothing?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Not GM of the century for acquiring Perkins, but for getting OKC to accept a trade sending the corpse of J.O. (Who is arguably the worst starting C in the league) and Avery Bradley (A bust who came to the NBA way too early) for a top defensive center in his prime in the best shape of his career.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Westbrook throws it up and a Dallas player knocks it in, looked like a charge too.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



steamed hams said:


> Westbrook throws it up and a Dallas player knocks it in, looked like a charge too.


Yeah that was definitely a charge. Westbrook is just playing like shit right now.

Waiting for the Kings game to start, hoping for an upset or atleast a good game from Jimmer.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Damn Ian Mahinmi is really gonna play alot of minutes this season huh?


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Let's go, D-Rose!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I hate the Thunder with their stupid three pointers.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Daequan Cook isnt a good shooter, hes a GREAT shooter.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> I hate the Thunder with their stupid three pointers.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

The Bulls off to a quick start? Speechless...


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Love is the best PF in the league imo..


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

3 point play from Westbrook, that's more like it.

Also, I always think there's barely any room outside the court when a player's momentum carries them and they trip over a box of popcorn or whatever.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

F*** you Dirk

edit- then he's called out for an offensive foul lol


----------



## JM

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Looks like Westrbook is starting to find his game.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

FUCKIN' WESTBROOK


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

About time.

Nah, chuffed for him 8*D


----------



## GOON

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*










^Even the fans are catching onto Skip Bayless' nickname for Russell Westbrook.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

FUCK


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

VINSANITY


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

YEAHHHHHH

KEVIN DURANT


----------



## Champ

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

durant~!


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

OMG that was beautiful


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

You guys take a good look at your next MVP.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*










:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## UltraPanda Black

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I went crazy in my room by myself after that Durant shot. I'm glad the government aren't watching me or else I would have looked silly... or are they?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I hope the Knicks/Lakers goes down to the wire...just so Kobe can miss another gamewinner. :lmao :lmao


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

SWEET FUCKING CHRIST DURANT!!!

Yess! Thank god Westbrook started finding it again late in the 4th.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I wonder who has the higher shooting percentage between Westbrook and Brandon Jennings. Either way it'll be a lulz-fest.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Westbrook had 7 TO's though..He needs to get that fixed


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I wonder if you people here still think he's better than Rondo.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> I hope the Knicks/Lakers goes down to the wire...just so Kobe can miss another gamewinner. :lmao :lmao


Missing and getting blocked aren't exactly the same thing, especially when the whole team collapses on you. At least our best player isn't ome bum named Rondo.

Durant's three was sick, but he has to work on getting closer when shooting those clutch shots because he went really far out.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Who acts like a bigger bitch: Westbrook or Rondo?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> I wonder if you people here still think he's better than Rondo.


Well, if someone said they think Westbrook is better, I honestly think that's a good question of who's better between the two

btw my top 5 PG's in no order are Rondo, D-Will, CP3, Westbrook, Rose, Ellis


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Ok despite a not-so-great start to the season, Westbrook is still better than Rondo.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Westbrook is about 100% from the free throw line this season, he's still good to me dammit.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I don't even remember if I was one of the people saying Westbrook is better than Rondo a while back, but he's clearly not.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Missing and getting blocked aren't exactly the same thing, especially when the whole team collapses on you. At least our best player isn't ome bum named Rondo.


It was a joke man calm down. And bum? 2x All-Star, 2x runner up for DPOY, 3x All-Defensive selection, 2x league leader in steals, 2nd place in assists last year. More accomplishments in 2 years than the majority of the Lakers starting lineup.



WWF said:


> Who acts like a bigger bitch: Westbrook or Rondo?


Westbrook. Especially considering Westbrook isn't even the best player on his team.



Canadian said:


> Ok despite a not-so-great start to the season, Westbrook is still better than Rondo.


Rondo has done everything better than Westbrook so far this year except for FT shooting.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Why are the Knicks losing? smh


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

The Vince Carter curse continued tonight.

Ever since he joined the Magic, every time he hit a big time clutch shot that was thought to be the game-winner, the other team always came right after him and hit a buzzer beater.

Anyone who wants to see the shot again.


----------



## Brye

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Holy shit NBA League Pass is free on FIOS for like 10 days. 

Just found out now.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Knicks giving up 60+ in the 1st half to the rec league Lakers is a head scratcher..


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

The Knicks defense sucks. Don't see what's so confusing about that. In case you forgot, Mike D'Antoni is still their coach.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

But their defense shouldn't be getting scorched like that vs LA...LA is does not have an potent offense


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Exactly Dice Darwin.

You know your defense is pathetic when you're getting killed by a Mike Brown offense.

In the meantime, the Nuggets & Blazers have a good little game going on. Don't think it can top OKC/Dallas though. Speaking of OKC & Dallas, do you guys consider them rivals? I do.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Bill Simmons: "Sacramento needs to change its name this year to the Sacramento Black Holes. Every Kings assist is an accident. Strangely fun to watch"

:lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

:lmao :lmao

Shockingly, I'm not surprised at that. You know it's a shame when your team leader in assists averages 3 a game.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

The Knicks are 1-2. All three teams they faced were missing a key player: Celtics were missing Paul Pierce, Warriors were missing Stephen Curry, and the Lakers were missing Andrew Bynum. And top it all off, they didn't look impressive in any one of those games.

I'm still not sold on these guys being contenders.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> The Knicks are 1-2. All three teams they faced were missing a key player: Celtics were missing Paul Pierce, Warriors were missing Stephen Curry, and the Lakers were missing Andrew Bynum. And top it all off, they didn't look impressive in any one of those games.
> 
> I'm still not sold on these guys being contenders.


There was too much hype surrounding Chandler coming from Dallas which made them sound a lot better than they actually were.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Well I knew that and I think he's overpaid and will return to his Charlotte type of play now that it isn't a contract year.

You guys gotta learn. Those players having those "breakout" years during their contract year are not the ones you give that big contract too. There's a reason why they didn't "breakout" until it was their contract year.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Chandler seems to be better as a team defender. On the Knicks he's the only one who is a good defender. So all those blocks and good defensive plays Chandler had as a Mav were due to his team mates and defensive philosophy. Opposing teams playing against the Knicks get into the lane far too easy and then can dump the pass off to the big man when Chandler comes over to help. That's why Chandler isn't going to be a good fit for the Knicks. Also, for the second game in a row Carmelo and the Knicks struggled in the 4th quarter, even though in the first game of the season Melo had 17 in the 4th. What up with that??


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Fact. Chandler has never put up good numbers without an elite PG. The only good numbers of his career came in New Orleans with Chris Paul and Dallas with Jason Kidd. And you can say Jason Kidd isn't elite anymore but the fact is, he's a top 10 greatest PG of all-time (Top 5 IMO). He had average numbers in Chicago with Kirk Hinrich running the point and his play was so unimpressive in Charlotte with Raymond Felton running the point that they traded him for Jose Calderon till Michael Jordan stepped in and voided the traded.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

the knicks were never contenders 

there pretenders


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Chris Bosh just owned Shaq


----------



## Dub

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Isnt Shaq always criticizing Bosh?


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Pretty sure Shaq called him a drag queen once.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

shaqs rings > bosh crying after losses


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

we had a good game tonight. I was :lmao when Knicks got like two techs early on when they were the ones that got the foul in their favor.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Kniicks have no PG to run D'Antoni's system right now..They're asking a 2nd yr converted shooting guard to do so which is hurting the flow of their offense at times..Also, Amare is turning more European by the game..Stop taking 3's & go inside..His greatest strength(s) is his quickness & athleticism which he just doesn't use around the basket anymore..I don't know if that's because the pick n roll hasn't been effective in NY or what..Also he needs to get more than 2 boards


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I'm enjoying Brown's defensive improvement upon our team but we still can't stop threes whatsoever. This is just two years after we were the best in the league at stopping the three which makes it even more disappointing. We also fouled too much today which was frustrating, but luckily we shut them down when we didn't foul, well except for Melo but that is to be expected. Our offense needs an improvement though, we can only go so far with just going through Kobe, its also leading to a lot of turnovers by Kobe.


----------



## UltraPanda Black

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

What are everyone's thoughts on Shaq so far in his new job?


----------



## Oracle

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Terrible i cant even understand what he's saying


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I think Shaq's doing a good job. The show will be better by the mid point of the season once EJ, Jet, & Charles develop their chemistry with Shaq.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

LOL at Kendrick Perkins getting mad at Chris Webber criticizing him so he gets on Twitter and says this:









Perk you were the 5th best member of our starting lineup while C-Webb was the #1 option on many championship level Sacramento King teams, even one where he was blatantly screwed by the refs. Perk isn't even 1/4 the player C-Webb was. Oh and how about Perk learn how to catch a ball properly or hit a 5 foot jumper before he puts C-Webb's name in his mouth.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I'm enjoying Brown's defensive improvement upon our team but we still can't stop threes whatsoever. This is just two years after we were the best in the league at stopping the three which makes it even more disappointing. We also fouled too much today which was frustrating, but luckily we shut them down when we didn't foul, well except for Melo but that is to be expected. Our offense needs an improvement though, we can only go so far with just going through Kobe, its also leading to a lot of turnovers by Kobe.


Perimeter defense has always been a problem, even during the championship years. 

When Bynum comes back, he'll provide some offense when Gasol/Kobe are on the bench.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

The Celtics are ranked 29th in team defense...much better than I expected.


----------



## JM

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

lolol notorious how many wins will it take in a row for you to start riding the Celtics dick again?

I think that's even more tolerable than this emo my team is the worst stuff.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

We're gonna have to get at least 5 games over .500. Anyway, my predictions for tonight's games:
*Magic* at Bobcats
Cavaliers at *Pacers*
*Pistons* at Celtics
Nets at *Hawks*
Rockets at *Grizzlies*
Suns at *Hornets*
*Heat* at T'Wolves
Wizards at *Bucks*
Raptors at *Mavericks*
*76ers* at Jazz
*Bulls* at Clippers


----------



## Alco

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

yes the "my team is the worst" schtick is quite annoying.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Well it's not like I'm making up a lie.

We have the worst record in the league, 29th ranked defense in the league, poor coaching, the offense is horrible without Rondo in the game, one of the softest frontcourts in the league, arguably the worst starting C in the league, we get blown out by a team who's best player is Jarrett fucking Jack. The only bright spots of this season has been Rondo & Greg Stiemsma's play (Your league leaders in assists & blocks per game I might add).


----------



## Brye

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Really? Pistons over Celts? C'MON MAN. ~___~

Notorious, I was a Panthers fan last year. Trust me, it can get worse. Calm down and watch the goddamn season progress.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> We're gonna have to get at least 5 games over .500. Anyway, my predictions for tonight's games:
> *Magic* at Bobcats
> Cavaliers at *Pacers*
> *Pistons* at Celtics
> Nets at *Hawks*
> Rockets at *Grizzlies*
> Suns at *Hornets*
> *Heat* at T'Wolves
> Wizards at *Bucks*
> Raptors at *Mavericks*
> *76ers* at Jazz
> *Bulls* at Clippers


My picks
Magic > Bobcats
Pacers > Cavs
Celtics > Pistons
Hawks > Nets
Grizzlies > Rockets
Hornets > Suns
Heat > Wolves
Bucks > Wizards
Raptors > Mavericks (upset special)
76ers > Jazz
Clippers > Bulls


----------



## JM

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Dallas is 0-3 too. Are Dallas and Boston going to be the two teams with the best shot at the number one pick come season's end?

Are the Wizards better than Boston too? How about Utah?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

That's my pick until Paul Pierce & Mickael Pietrus are confirmed to be playing.

The Celtics are 0-3 when they should be 3-0, the Wizards & Jazz are 0-3 when they should be 0-3 which is why I consider the Celtics worst. At least the Wizards & Jazz are performing to their abilities. :side:

Oh great, Danny said that Mickael Pietrus is out until mid-January which basically means Pietrus is out till April and PP is a gametime decision.

Yeah we'll take the L to Detroit and just tank for Drummond.


----------



## JM

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Is your strategy to talk so negatively about your team in hopes that others will be forced to in some way praise them to argue what you're saying?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

No, not at all.

I have no choice but to talk negative about the Celtics since there's barely anything positive to talk about.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Relax, Celtics didn't have their captain Pierce in the first few games. It could be worse, you could be Dallas who lost on a a buzzerbeater against Durant and might very well follow the Heat's championship hangover in 2007. Dirk, Carter, Terry, Kidd, Marion lasting this compressed schedule? I don't think so.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I think the Raptors are gonna beat them tonight tbh.

The Raptors are well-rested plus Dwane Casey knows the Mavs like the back of his hand.


----------



## UltraPanda Black

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

*Magic *at Bobcats
Cavaliers at *Pacers*
Pistons at *Celtics*
Nets at *Hawks*
Rockets at *Grizzlies*
* Suns* at Hornets
*Heat* at T'Wolves
Wizards at *Bucks*
Raptors at *Mavericks*
*76ers *at Jazz
*Bulls* at Clippers


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



JM said:


> Is your strategy to talk so negatively about your team in hopes that others will be forced to in some way praise them to argue what you're saying?


The minute ppl start using Jedi mind tricks in this thread is when someone should consider closing this thread..


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Notorious, you shouldn't give up faith in your team no matter how bad they're doing. The Warriors nor Raptors even made playoffs last year, so it sucked that I couldn't support my favourite team or my home team in the off-season. Doesn't change the fact I still enjoyed watching them try to make it to the off-season and work their asses off. There's always the draft, there's always trades, there's always a next season.

Predictions for tonight:
Magic at *Bobcats* _After their impressive performance against the Heat, I think they'll come clutch_
Cavaliers at *Pacers* _Pacers are just much better overall, unless Kyrie and others step up big time_
Pistons at *Celtics*
Nets at *Hawks*
*Rockets* at Grizzlies
Suns at *Hornets*
*Heat* at T'Wolves _This should be a intense game regardless_
*Wizards* at Bucks
*Raptors* at Mavericks _It's a longshot, but I hope._
*76ers* at Jazz
*Bulls* at Clippers _Oh god as much as I want to say the Clippers, I just see the Bulls going off in this one._


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I don't think the Raptors beating the Mavs is a longshot. The Mavs gonna be in a back-to-back facing off against a well-rested Raptor team who are coached by the Mavs former assistant coach of over 3 years. I think the Raptors have a good chance to win.

And sorry Canadian, I can't "enjoy" watching my team when we're losing more than winning.

I am looking forward to tonight though, cause I hope tonight that Rondo & Stiemsma hold their spots as the league leaders in points and blocks. I know Steamer won't have Chris Kaman to make his bitch tonight, but maybe he can settle for Jonas Jerebko.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Bargnani vs. Dirk should be fun. Unless you like defense or rebounding.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

:lmao

They'll be guarding each other too since Bargnani plays PF now.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

canadian do you still support every team in the nba


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



GD said:


> canadian do you still support every team in the nba


Warriors & Raptors. LeBron & Jimmer are my fave players so I like watching their teams play.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

im surprised you arent a clippers fan yet


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

My thoughts (again) on the last few pages' worth:

1] Saying lacking Bynum is being without a "key player" is laughable... But I don't know the last time he played all that much of a season.

2] I also kinda laugh at people talking about playing "through Kobe", or whatever the phrase used was. I remember a few years back, on my way to see Lakers @ Cavs, the locla sports-talk radio station was calling Kobe a "game-time decision". I thought nothing much of the decision, & more out of how big a deal they (& the team it seems) were making out of it.)

3] I'm not that disappointed in Coach Brown yet, though I think that has something to do with the fact I haven't seen much of any one game yet this year.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



GD said:


> im surprised you arent a clippers fan yet


Um in case you don't remember, I was a Blake fan wayyyyyy last year.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



TJChurch said:


> My thoughts (again) on the last few pages' worth:
> 
> *1] Saying lacking Bynum is being without a "key player" is laughable... But I don't know the last time he played all that much of a season.*
> 
> 2] I also kinda laugh at people talking about playing "through Kobe", or whatever the phrase used was. I remember a few years back, on my way to see Lakers @ Cavs, the locla sports-talk radio station was calling Kobe a "game-time decision". I thought nothing much of the decision, & more out of how big a deal they (& the team it seems) were making out of it.)
> 
> 3] I'm not that disappointed in Coach Brown yet, though I think that has something to do with the fact I haven't seen much of any one game yet this year.


He's the 3rd best player on the team, a top 5 center in the league and arguably the best center in the Western conference. Andrew Bynum is a key player.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

all the shots at the wizards have me leaned. my goal is to be able to tolerate john wall by the end of the season. i'll just have to wait his contract out and hope he honestly doesn't believe he can make washington a destination. i'm also washington learns how top spell team since their offense is if you catch the inbound your it aka the primary scoring option.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



Canadian said:


> Um in case you don't remember, I was a Blake fan wayyyyyy last year.


:lmao

i actually do remember that. are you also a dwight, durant, rose, bryant, james, paul, nowitzki, anthony fan too?


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Canadian offering advice on how to stay loyal to a team through thick and thin? SWERVE~!


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Are there any games on ESPN tonight?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Bowl games, son.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

if d12 went to the nets no doubt hed be a nets fan too


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Guess I'm viewing the games through streams again tonight.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

T-Mac knows whats up, New Jersey wouldn't win shit with Dwight & Deron alone.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

What's everybody watching tonight?

I'm gonna watch Cavaliers/Pacers until the Celtics game starts and then once that's over I'll watch Miami/Minnesota until Chicago/Lob City starts.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I'll probably watch the first quarter of ORL/CHA then switch over to Minnesota/Miami. Toronto/DAL for sure before Chicago/LAC. Might not make it through the Bulls game tonight. I have to be up at the crack of dawn tomorrow morning.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I'll watch the Orlando game for half an hour before I go out to actually play basketball.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I'm on vacation from work for another week, so I'll enjoy the late games while I can.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

The Bobcats have Diaw starting @ CENTER? :lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

They have no C since Kwame left them for the Warriors. I think Tyrus Thomas is their starting C but Boris is just starting there because Tyrus got hurt in the preseason. Either way it's still horrible. LOLCATS


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



WWF said:


> T-Mac knows whats up, New Jersey wouldn't win shit with Dwight & Deron alone.


i didnt say they would win. itd be a move in the right direction however


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Notorious you have no right to complain about the Celtics. My team was 0-13 through the first 13 weeks in the NFL and I tried my best not to complain since everyone does get annoyed by it after awhile. Your team will be fine and stop saying you dont have good coaching when you obviously do with Doc Rivers. Shit, just do what I did and bash the most liked team on this forum, I have no idea who that is though in this thread, lol it might be the Raptors.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

It's about time Stan posted J-Rich up more. He's pretty solid in the post.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Notorious you have no right to complain about the Celtics. My team was 0-13 through the first 13 weeks in the NFL and I tried my best not to complain since everyone does get annoyed by it after awhile. Your team will be fine and stop saying you dont have good coaching when you obviously do with Doc Rivers. Shit, just do what I did and bash the most liked team on this forum, I have no idea who that is though in this thread, lol it might be the Raptors.


I'm being completely honest, Doc isn't that good of a defensive coach, he's average at best. Hence why he's always had a Tom Thibodeau or Lawrence Frank to coach the defense for him.


----------



## JM

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

UDFK are you saying the Steelers are the most liked team on this forum? I'm not at all sure about that.

You can say what you want Notorious but you're still over reacting. That's it really.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

The Steelers have the largest fanbase on WF for sure (That is football teams).

The team with the largest NBA fanbase is the Lakers I think.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

excited for DRose vs CP3.

IIRC, Rose seems to own him. Might drop 40!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Well they've only played each other 4 times but if anything, CP3 has the upperhand.

http://www.basketball-reference.com/play-index/h2h_finder.cgi?request=1&p1=paulch01&p2=rosede01


----------



## JM

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I don't really know how you could possibly know that. You have to look beyond who posts in the NFL thread but even still I know of 5 people including myself.

I don't want to take this thread off topic though so I will leave it at that. 

What teams are you guys liking early? For me it's gotta be the Nuggets and Blazers. Much like the end of last year. I'd include OKC as well but I don't like some of the things I've seen, particularly Westbrook's discipline. They are obviously a great team though.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Well they've only played each other 4 times but if anything, CP3 has the upperhand.
> 
> http://www.basketball-reference.com/play-index/h2h_finder.cgi?request=1&p1=paulch01&p2=rosede01


If CP3's knees are close to a 100%, he'll limit Rose to around 20 points.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

OKC & Miami are the clear cut favorites so far IMO.

Also impressed by Denver as well.


----------



## JM

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Yeah, I meant looking beyond the obvious top teams .


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I think the Hornets will have a good chance at the 8th seed. No one believes me, but they have good defense, they have a good #1 option (Who will have his breakout year), the 8th seed in the West is up for grabs IMO and I think they can snatch it.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

anyone that laughed at me when I said Denver would be good and a playoff team should apologize. :side:

Never knew Lawson would be this good though.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

And then to top it all off they've got Wilson Chandler waiting in March.

Rondo is a 50% 3P shooter for the season. WTF is going on? 

Jk, we've been great at three pointers this year. We're shooting a league-leading 51% thus far in the season, we've got 3 guys in Rondo, Allen, & Dooling all shooting 50+%, I know Truth will just add to it.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Either the Pacers are having an off night, or the Cavs are better than I thought.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

The Pacers are fouling too much, that's why they're not winning.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Hmm. I confused CP3 with Deron Williams.

Rose owns Deron Williams.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

No we just suck if we played against miami or a decent team we would be getting shat on right now


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Brandon Bass > Glen Davis.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

agreed. bass is a more much reliable player.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

This is the best we've looked on offense and defense so far this season, also individual players also stepping it up. J.O., Jesus & Bass have had good games so far.

I hate Rondo's pick & roll defense sometimes when once he gets hit with the pick he tries to go for a steal and ends up letting his man blow all the way to the basket for an easy layup/dunk.

Also, Detroit is awful. We'd be winning by double digits if it wasn't for Greg Monroe. He's single handedly keeping Detroit in this game.


----------



## JM

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

That trade SHOULD end up being a steal for Boston. I really can't see Davis getting much better than he is right now.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I agree with you.

Orlando fans were saying that he wasn't that good and called him the Black Hole, but I haven't seen it thus far. He's been our most consistent player not named Rajon Rondo or Jesus Shuttlesworth.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Rubio hit his first three!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

That young fella Derrick Williams thought he was gonna dunk on Juwan ImABoss Howard.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Cole is shooting hot right now


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Cole World. Norris to cold with shot and too hot for the wolves. Mario on the bench depressed counting the minutes till he gets to continue his audition to keep his job.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



Father Flex said:


> Rubio hit his first three!


You mean last three.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Wayne Ellington has been killing Miami.

LOL at the Minny commentators saying he's been clutch for them. It's the 2nd quarter bruh.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

*Boston is exponentially better when Pierce plays. I really see very little wrong with this team. I still don't put them ahead of the Bulls or the Heat but they aren't nearly as bad as people were acting like they are.*


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Charlotte might not win a game this year. They're atrocious on both ends of the floor. Dwight is going bonkers again. 18 boards, 4 blocks with 8 and a half minutes left in the 4th.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Miami's so pathetic the only way they can stop Rubio's passing is by kicking the ball.

Flex, Charlotte won their first game of the season.

The only winless teams are the Jazz, Wizards, Pistons, Suns, & Mavericks.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

PRETTY RICKY


----------



## JM

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Sabrina, it's just Notorious, not people lol.

Give it a week though, Boston will be over 500 and he'll be saying they're a contender again. Disregard. 

Toronto needs to keep this close tonight and I can see them pulling it out in the 4th. 

Carter still looks like he has a shoot first demeanour. I find that funny.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

:lmao Tommy Heinsohn giving shout outs to Bob Cousy instead of calling the game.


----------



## JM

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Bayless .


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Did he get hurt?


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Calderon > Bayless anyways...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Most Toronto fans I've talked to prefer Bayless over Calderon.

C's up by 22 heading into the 4th, Brandon Bass with 15 off the bench, J.O. with 17, Ray & Pierce having big games, Rondo & K.G. didn't too bad either. Yeah I'll take this W. We finally look like contenders again 8*D


----------



## JM

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Calderon is immensely overrated. He wouldn't start on most of the teams in this league. He should be a back up on a contender.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

so what does everyone think of Minny? They're winless, and will probably remain that way in this game, but have managed to keep themselves close and fight hard against both the Thunder and the Heat now.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Iggy is really stroking it this year. Must have worked hard on his jumper in the offseason.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

JASON MAXIELL! GREG STIEMSMA SAYS HOLD MY DICK!


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

*Too bad Lebron can't embrace being the bad guy.... he could be so much more entertaining by doing so.*


----------



## JM

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Minny will be better than last year. JJB will help, Love will be a more athletic scorer this year with the weight loss. In a few years when D-Will side develops they could be a strong team with him, Love and RUBIO.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I don't think Minny makes the playoffs this year but they make it next year.

Kinda like the Thunder when they first got Westbrook and Scott Brooks.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

FUCK cavs and pacers game gone to OT


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Irving with a sick crossover but the lay up was off.. Bummer


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Minny is just too young right now.

But they're definitely following OKC and Memphis footsteps. Should be a playoff team soon enough.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



LadyCroft said:


> *Too bad Lebron can't embrace being the bad guy.... he could be so much more entertaining by doing so.*


Lebron's inherently a good guy


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

*So what do you think about the new NBA foul rules? You like it or what?

I like the non continuation rules... but I'm a college fan so I naturally like it.

Yeah ****, he is. And that's why he'll never embrace it. I think it would be more entertaining if he could though. *


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

in the 3-4 games I've watched so, they're still allowing continuation.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



GD said:


> :lmao
> 
> i actually do remember that. are you also a dwight, durant, rose, bryant, james, paul, nowitzki, anthony fan too?


I already said LeBrons my favourite -.- no to the rest.



Father Flex said:


> Canadian offering advice on how to stay loyal to a team through thick and thin? SWERVE~!


Funny.

I heard how Bayless chooses not to start? Which sounds pretty stupid to me. I'm unsure if that's true though.

Toronto can take this, omg I'd love for Toronto to put Dallas at 0-4


----------



## JM

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I've definitely never heard that.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

LOLWashington.

I wonder what IMPULSE is thinking.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

LOL at Ricky Rubio + 4 Minnesota scrubs going on a 9-0 run on Miami.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Don't sleep on Rubio, hater. My next mission is to get you to come around on him.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Rubio is singlehandedly leading the scrubs to tie Miami


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



Father Flex said:


> Don't sleep on Rubio, hater. My next mission is to get you to come around on him.


I'm a Rubio hater? You might wanna read back a couple pages buddy.

I hoped on the Rubio train in his debut game (Which was the first game I saw him from him).


----------



## JM

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Why are people hating on Rubio already? Does he not get 10 or so games to get comfortable? He's put together a pretty good game today.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I don't think there's any Rubio haters here JM.

Look at how good he is in his 3rd game, I'm telling you guys, wait till next season when Rubio will be even better, D-Will7 will be better, Love will still be Love, plus they'll probably add some more key pieces through free agency or draft. They're playoff bound next season, if they make it this year I think they'd just really be overachieving.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

People hate overexposure


----------



## Oracle

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

well dallas stink now there losing to toronto


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

We waited 4 games for a LeBron 3 and when we got it, he delivered just as we expected. A miss.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

This kid is special. I've been raving about his game when people said it wouldn't translate overseas here. Carrying the TWolves to prominence.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Lebron should just post up


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Lebron Clutch And-1


----------



## JM

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Gah, James Johnson why are you fouling a guy shooting a 3.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I knew Miami was gonna win.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

That was a damn good game.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I don't consider Minny 0-3 the same as Washington's 0-3. All of their games except one IIRC came down to the final shot and they played the two best teams in the league in OKC & Miami.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Lebron redeeming himself after that awful TO with a clutch pass to Wade for the win.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

What would LeBron do if he didn't have Wade carry him to these clutch wins.


----------



## BallinGid

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

dwyaaaaaaaaaaaaaane waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaade


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Fuck Wade and Lebron, that was a perfect play drawn up by Spo, actually surprised me that he could come up with something like that considering his usual offensive game plan.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

The refs handed Miami this game. That bullshit 007 Wade flop and then LeBron literally lowering his shoulder and trucking Anthony Tolliver but yet it's called for a blocking foul.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Tolliver handed this win to the Heat. Not heating FTs is a killer. No idea why he was even out there if they could just foul him and watch him miss FTs.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

If Wade's action film stuntman flop wasn't called and if LeBron's trucking on Tolliver was called a charge like it was supposed to then he would've never been in that situation. So once again, the refs handed Miami this game.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

wow. i completely forgot that vinny del ***** was the head coach of the clippers.

they should fire him and get a real coach.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

LOLNoah.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> What would LeBron do if he didn't have Wade carry him to these clutch wins.


Are you kidding me? Cmon, this forum is better than the irrational Lebron hate. Lebron just drove all the way to the basket for an and-1 to give Miami the go ahead lead the previous play.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Bullshit that was a charge


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

That was a charge. Since when you are allowed to lower your shoulder and run a player over intentionally?


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

notoriuos better eat crow. JO looked great and led the celtics to victory!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I'm not eating shit.

*To the tune of Rack City by Tyga* LOB CITY BITCH LOB LOB CITY BITCH!

Oh yeah...and Boozer sucks.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Admit JO is a championship caliber center


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

JO isn't even a rec league caliber center.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Nick Young and Jordan Crawford annoy me. They start and it's Brick City, when one of them come off the bench they ball. You think someone who wants more than 3 milli can score more than 3 points.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Off-topic but since I can't watch the CLips-Bulls game....


A picture of what the Magic will ultimately expect in a swap for their defensive anchor has indeed begun to emerge, with sources briefed on Orlando's thinking telling ESPN.com this week that the Magic do not plan to hold out for youth and draft picks as the league-owned New Orleans Hornets were ordered to do in the Chris Paul sweepstakes. The Magic, sources say, would instead prefer to bring back multiple established veterans who can keep the team competitive. ESPN.com


LOL! Either some people in the Magic org are misleading reporters for a master plan or Otis is going down with the sinking ship.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Multiple established veterans huh?

You know Boston has a couple of those.

Edit: I think either me or HeatWave posted something like that about 3 days ago but yeah I think it's incredibly stupid.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

just take Bynum, Blake, Barnes, Fisher, and Luke Walton Magic. Gives you plently of championship experience.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I think analysts are purposely trying to be retarded or annoying this year. One game in they said Miami is 100% going to win it this year. Now after barely beating two of the worst teams last year they are even more confident in their predictions. Having the game go to the last shot with TWolves and LOLCATS isn't a good thing.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Ryan Anderson is a fucking BEAST.


----------



## Champ

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

picked him up in a couple leagues just in time.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I keep on saying this, finally someone else sees it.

People keep saying Miami is unbeatable, and no one else stands a chance. But to be honest, I don't see a difference between this season and last season except the difference is this season they didn't have a wait till the end to find their chemistry.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

the magic smh


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



Champ said:


> picked him up in a couple leagues just in time.


I drafted him late in the league on here, and he's been money.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

So NBA TV games don't come with the free league pass package? So what exactly is the point of of the package then if some of the best games are on NBA Tv and you don't get to see them with the package?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

They're not apart of League Pass if you buy it.

All national games (ESPN, TNT, ABC & NBATV) are blacked out and all regional games are blacked out.

Does anyone know if League Pass Broadband payment changed. Because last year I had to pay monthly, but I heard I can just pay it all at one point this year.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

That means it's probably blacked out and you would have to find the regional channel of the teams playing those game. I have NBATV but none of the games that came on tonight interested me.

Hey UDK the Wolves were playing the Thunder tight too. People say the Thunder will win the West.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I think the Thunder will have the #1 record in the West during the regular season but they won't go to the Finals, I think Westbrook ruins it.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

CP3 clearly wasn't trying last year which is scary. You can just tell by his play this year that last year he wanted out and didnt feel like going 100%(until the playoffs.) He is actively going for his shot and making some great plays, last year he hardly tried to score and was just setting up others. 

Watching him and Rose go at it is great.

IMP I never said it was a good thing for them either. Westbrook did terrile that game and almost cost them, going 0-13 really fucked it up for them and he had a bunch of turnovers as well. If he fixes his game then they are my favorites for this year since the guy is a beast when he gets his shit right during a game.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

The Raptors are awful.

They gave up 19 points to Ian Mahinmi. :lmao fpalm


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> They're not apart of League Pass if you buy it.
> 
> All national games (ESPN, TNT, ABC & NBATV) are blacked out and all regional games are blacked out.


Seems odd since NBAtv is apart of NBA.com which has the league pass..Why blackout it's own televised game(s)?



IMPULSE said:


> That means it's probably blacked out and you would have to find the regional channel of the teams playing those game. I have NBATV but none of the games that came on tonight interested me.


Don't believe Bulls/Clips are on their regional stations..Just NBA tv


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

They're blacked out because the NBA wants ratings for NBA.TV.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I have the game on two channels. NBA TV and WGN. I don't know if you have WGN, but if you do did you try that?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

^ Me too. I might flip it to WGN just to laugh at Stacey King.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Do you guys think that less teams should get into the play-offs, say 4 from each conference rather than 8? I think it would attach more importance to regular league games in general and make the season as a whole more exciting. Potential home court advantage (if you make the latter stages of the play-offs) doesn't seem like a huge thing to play if you have already secured a play-off place.

I follow football (soccer) and it would seem weird if the top 10 teams from 20 at the end of the league season all went into a little knockout thing at the end to decide the overall winner. There are separate KO comps in football here though.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



IMPULSE said:


> I have the game on two channels. NBA TV and WGN. I don't know if you have WGN, but if you do did you try that?


hmmm..I gotta see..usually they only air Bulls WGN games if they're home games, but I'll check

Ah it's on there..good looks man..i'm dumb


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

That will never happen. I loved the playoffs when the first round was best of 5.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



steamed hams said:


> Do you guys think that less teams should get into the play-offs, say 4 from each conference rather than 8? I think it would attach more importance to regular league games in general and make the season as a whole more exciting. Potential home court advantage (if you make the latter stages of the play-offs) doesn't seem like a huge thing to play if you have already secured a play-off place.
> 
> I follow football (soccer) and it would seem weird if the top 10 teams from 20 at the end of the league season all went into a little knockout thing at the end to decide the overall winner. There are separate KO comps in football here though.


I think 8 is just fine.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



steamed hams said:


> Do you guys think that less teams should get into the play-offs, say 4 from each conference rather than 8? I think it would attach more importance to regular league games in general and make the season as a whole more exciting. Potential home court advantage (if you make the latter stages of the play-offs) doesn't seem like a huge thing to play if you have already secured a play-off place.
> 
> I follow football (soccer) and it would seem weird if the top 10 teams from 20 at the end of the league season all went into a little knockout thing at the end to decide the overall winner. There are separate KO comps in football here though.


4 is too little imo and we would be missing some great first round series over the years if that was the case. People also love their upsets which would disappear if they did 4 from each conference since each team is pretty evenly matched. Something should be done to get rid of the bad teams in the East though that don't even have more wins than losses and get into the playoffs.


CP3 just owned Rose.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Fair enough, I know that's the traditional way of doing it in American sports. Just saw there was some criticism of having that many teams go through on the wikipedia page and thought it was an interesting point.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Hamilton has been huge for the Bulls tonight.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Clippers need a defensive minded coach that will help them get championships. Vinny won't work. I don't know any though in the market right now that they could use, except a guy that is very good at winning championships, the best in fact, the one that has always had a great guard, and could capitalize Griffin's passing ability. Too bad he retired, they should have gotten Shaw when they had the chance, now they gotta wait.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

What about Larry Brown? I don't think he'd be the type that would like all the flashy stuff though. He doesn't seem like a good fit with the Clippers.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I think playoffs should be just the overall top 16 teams, not the best team in the East and West, it's not as fair lol.

Omg, did the Utah Jazz actually win a game? Wow, I'm amazed.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Then what's the point of having East & West teams if it's just the top 16 overall teams?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

then whats the point of having two conferences..


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Refs giving Bulls the game right here. Ruining the game big time.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Listening to Stacy King, makes me hate the NBA


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

:lmao

I think Stacey's hilarious, he's kind of the like the goofy version of Tommy Heinsohn.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

:lmao at the Clippers fans chanting MVP for Derrick Rose. At least when the Boston fans did it for Kobe we were the worst team in the league.

Rose finishes with 29/16/8...not bad Mr. MVP.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Clippers and Bulls also aren't lifetime rivals that have the most history among them in any sport. They know who beat them tonight.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Touché.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

CP3 shouldn't be anywhere near 40 minutes in a regular season game unless it has playoff implications..He was dead for most of the 4th..


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

If Beldsoe isn't hurt then they have no reason to play him that much. They were 3 deep tonight, rest him and if they get too far ahead then live to fight another day.t More teams should do what Pop did against Houston.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

BULLS


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

When people say who's the best PG in the NBA I often hear CP3, DWill etc. I don't think so. Rose is easily the best. He has improved his jumper more than anyone to the point where you have to guard him all the way out to the 3 point line, which at that point he will just cross you over and lay it up or make a floater. His MVP season wasn't a fluke and if you were to take Rose off the Bulls they would struggle to make the playoffs I think. There is no other player in the league who means more to their team than D-Rose. He had an awesome game agianst the Clips and owned CP3.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

CP3 still the best. Rose outplayed him last night though, even if both of them had good games.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I'll let Rose's play do the talking last night... Nuff said. Come at me!


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Rose is catching up, I'd say he will be the best by the end of the year if not earlier after seeing his improved 3pt shot


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Bulls wouldn't struggle to make the playoffs without Rose..The Central division is awful...Paces are the only real competition now..

I'd still go with Deron Williams as the best, eventhough his head is clearly not where it should be right now..Playing like a guy who is already defeated..Plus, as I said before, if Rondo can develop a jumper, he'd be the best PG in the league..CP3 imo is on a very slow decline..Not the same CP3 that had that great Hornets run a few yrs back..In 2 yrs, he won't even be a top 5 PG imo


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Well Rondo is a 50% three point shooter now. :side:


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Rondo's best shooting performance I ever saw was that game of horse vs Durant...I felt bamboozled


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

He's 3/6 from three so far this year and is shooting 43% from mid-range, but the thing I've noticed this year is that he's not afraid to take the shots, he has much for confidence. His mid-range percentage is low because him always having to chuck a shot when the shot clock is winding down but now that PP's back I doubt that'll happen as much.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> Bulls wouldn't struggle to make the playoffs without Rose..The Central division is awful...Paces are the only real competition now..
> 
> I'd still go with Deron Williams as the best, eventhough his head is clearly not where it should be right now..Playing like a guy who is already defeated..Plus, as I said before, if Rondo can develop a jumper, he'd be the best PG in the league..CP3 imo is on a very slow decline..Not the same CP3 that had that great Hornets run a few yrs back..In 2 yrs, he won't even be a top 5 PG imo


Your joking, right? Trying to irritate me on New Years? 

Lots of if's there. Just give Rose his props already, dammit. Best PG alive today.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



StarzNBarz said:


> When people say who's the best PG in the NBA I often hear CP3, DWill etc. I don't think so. Rose is easily the best. He has improved his jumper more than anyone to the point where you have to guard him all the way out to the 3 point line, which at that point he will just cross you over and lay it up or make a floater. His MVP season wasn't a fluke and if you were to take Rose off the Bulls they would struggle to make the playoffs I think. There is no other player in the league who means more to their team than D-Rose. He had an awesome game agianst the Clips and owned CP3.


I don't know anyone who picks Paul or Williams over Rose. Rose is easily the best Point Guard in the NBA right now, no questions asked.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Rose is trapped in the same situation Lebron was in. He'll win MVPs, because he's a star carrying a team full of glorified role players, and they win a lot. But he wont win a title this way. Because one player can only carry his team so far. 

Lebron couldn't beat the Celtics' big 3. Rose won't beat the Heat's. And it's a shame, because I like Rose.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Rose has Noah and Boozer who are more than capable of being all stars if they remain injury free and Deng who is very underrated along with a great bench. He has a way better team than Lebron had.

Rose needs to stop turning the ball over and then I'll give him the nudge over CP3. CP3 is still easily the better passer and playmaker though, no doubt at all from me, and is the better long range shooter as well.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

CP3 is the best as of right now and 91 ESPN experts who each have watched more basketball than any of the guys here in their lifetime agree with me. I think this year, Rose will be able to surpass him though, especially after seeing his improved 3point shot.


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Rose will win MVP again, but he ain't getting past the finals.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



LarryCoon said:


> CP3 is the best as of right now and *91 ESPN experts who each have watched more basketball than any of the guys here in their lifetime agree with me.* I think this year, Rose will be able to surpass him though, especially after seeing his improved 3point shot.


You don't know that. And I have no doubt in my mind some people here are more intelligent than they are when it comes to some of these things. These same people think that Griffin is a top 10 player when he obviously isn't. That can't even be argued and none of them could present any reasoning that could justify that ranking.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Noah can't score, and isn't the shut down defender he's made out to be. Boozer can't defend, and isn't the great scorer he's made out to be. They rebound well and they play their roles well. That's about it.

There's a reason why Asik and Gibson play so much. It's not because they're great either. It's because there's not much drop off in talent.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Actually a lot of them do. You can go read their profiles or even tweet at them to ask. Its not like I am blindly following what the composite list says. I've watched Chris Paul and Rose play a lot last year and Chris Paul is a much better defender, a much better passer, gets a much much better shot the last five minutes. All the advanced statistics such as team FG% during the clutch as argue in favor of Chris Paul. There is a website called Synergy Sports. You have to pay for it but it has almost every type of statistic available.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

there is also the head to head stat in which Rose is 5-0 against CP3.

Also are you going to explain to me why these "experts" would put Griffin in the top 10 when he shouldn't even be close considering how many flaws are apart of his games?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



Father Flex said:


> Your joking, right? Trying to irritate me on New Years?
> 
> Lots of if's there. Just give Rose his props already, dammit. Best PG alive today.


A. No joke
B. Only 1 if, if Rondo develops a jumper because honestly I think that's the only thing Rose has Rondo beat at that he's a better shooter


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Like I said, I don't necessarily agree with everything on that list (CP3 yes). I personally would have put Griffin behind guys like Pau Gasol. There is an article written in defense of Griffin's ranking, again, its not my word but here it is anyways: http://espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/post/_/id/32526/in-defense-of-blake-griffins-top-10-ranking

I wouldn't use head to head rankings. CP3 in New Orleans against Rose with a loaded Bulls team and arguably the best bench squad isn't a fair comparison.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Well last night the Clips had a hell of a team but the game wasn't even close in the end with Rose taking over.

3 years ago, when Rose got two of his wins, the Hornets were superior to the Bulls and yet Rose still beat him. 5 games against each other still isn't much to judge from, but yesterday Rose clearly wanted to prove something and I think he did a good job of that by having an all around better game and a near triple double.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Rose did convince me yesterday that he is going to surpass Chris Paul by the end of this year


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

My predictions for today's games:

Nuggets vs. *Lakers* _Bynum is back. Nuff said._
*Pacers* vs. Pistons _Both teams are gonna be on a back to back but I'll give the Pacers this one since the Pistons are so awful._
*Hawks *vs. Rockets _Every Hawks win so far this season has been a blowout, I don't think they continue that streak but I think they still pick up the W._
Suns vs. *Thunder* _OKC continues their reign of dominance. Plus, the Suns are gonna be on a back to back while OKC is well-rested and I expect Russell Westbrick to have a big game due to the fact that Steve Nash isn't fast enough to guard him._
Knicks vs. *Kings* _I don't think Amar'e is playing, plus I think the Kings will be a great home team this year._
Jazz vs. *Spurs* _LOLUtah. Although they could get the upset if Al Jefferson doesn't play again._
*Sixers* vs. Warriors _Monta Ellis isn't playing because of his grandmother's funeral, no word yet on if Steph Curry is playing but even if he does play, I think Philly wins this._


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Bynum continuing to show why he is so useful.


----------



## Kames

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Lakers next 8 games are Denver, Houston, Portland, Golden State, Memphis, Phoenix, Utah, and Cleveland. 8 very winnable ball games.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



Kames said:


> Lakers next 8 games are Denver, Houston, Portland, Golden State, Memphis, Phoenix, Utah, and Cleveland. 8 very winnable ball games.


Denver and Golden State are not very winnable lol, neither is Memphis that much.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> A. No joke
> B. Only 1 if, if Rondo develops a jumper because honestly I think that's the only thing Rose has Rondo beat at that he's a better shooter


*I love Rondo, Kentucky guy  But I don't think he's ever going to develop a consistent jump shot..at least not as good as Rose's.

That being said I don't think that is necessary to be the best point guard. Rondo is right up there as one of the best as far as I'm concerned, but I'm slightly biased. *


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Golden State is very winable, and we will likely win, the Grizz, Blazers, and Nugs might give us some trouble.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Golden State is very winable, and we will likely win, the Grizz, Blazers, and Nugs might give us some trouble.


Considering the fact that they just came off big wins against the Bulls and the Knicks, nah..


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

As a Warriors fan, they're borderline playoff at best. Lakers should win that game, not the other way around. I'd call it a 2 to 1 Lakers vs Warriors split if they played however many games, Lakers win 66%.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

As long as the Warriors use their "Hand Down, Man Down" defense effectively, they're incredibly hard to beat. Especially if they're playing at home.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

World Peace is really costing us the game on offense right now. Gotta learn to stop chucking and to start passing more effectively.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

One thing I loved about this season is it seems as if there aren't as many technicals for arguing calls. The only referee I've seen call those has been Joey Crawford.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Kobe deserved one. Argued all the way up the court and while going to the bench.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Arron Afflalo should come to Boston to replace Jesus once he retires.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

lol I doubt that will happen, Nuggets will likely want to keep him and make him, Lawson, and Gallo(or Chandler) their core.

Bynum is a beast, no idea why Magic are even considering Lopez over him. Oh yeah, injuries, well look who is out right now.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

*Kobe T'ed up again. *


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> lol I doubt that will happen, Nuggets will likely want to keep him and make him, Lawson, and Gallo(or Chandler) their core.
> 
> Bynum is a beast, no idea why Magic are even considering Lopez over him. Oh yeah, injuries, well look who is out right now.


Yeah I know it won't happen but he reminds me of a young Ray Allen so much. And yeah, I think Denver's pretty much a lock to sign Chandler once he gets back in March especially since he'll be a RFA.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Nene just put a poster on Matt Barnes.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I hate all these fouls in the last 5 minutes. Just let them fucking play, they aren't even that bad.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

So why isn't Arron Afflalo in the game? George Karl fpalm


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

GALLO YOURE KILLING MY FANTASY TEAM BUT I COULDNT BE HAPPIER


----------



## Oracle

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Gallo choked


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

If George Karl doesn't give Arron Afflalo the last shot then I don't know what to tell him.

Afflalo is the only clutch player in Denver.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

*Despite all the blunders, Denver still has a shot to tie it here with a second to go.*


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> If George Karl doesn't give Arron Afflalo the last shot then I don't know what to tell him.
> 
> Afflalo is the only clutch player in Denver.


Lawson, and even Harrington should get it first in this game.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Why the fuck didn't they give Afflalo the ball?

The Lakers lucked out to win this game.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

It's not why the fuck they didn't give him the ball, it's that it should've never been a last second shot in the first place. Denver should've either had the W or the OT, they fucked up, kept hitting nothing basically the entire last 2 minutes.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

So they only put Afflalo in for the last play? smh should've put him in way earlier...Nuggets choke job this game was pretty epic


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> So they only put Afflalo in for the last play? smh should've put him in way earlier...Nuggets choke job this game was pretty epic


Finally someone sees the light. The guy is clutch.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

lol at this comment after the game:


"Hello, Mitch... We'll throw in Orlando's first round pick too." - Otis.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Why the fuck didn't they give Afflalo the ball?
> 
> The Lakers lucked out to win this game.


sometimes you need luck to win, just ask the Bulls, but it also has to do with the other team just playing badly. They weren't hitting anything, including their FTs, and Gallo missing wasn't luck, it was his fault for choking and not finishing. Missing the basket was completely on him and I'm glad he fucked it up.

I expect better tomorrow, Kobe had a bad game with a lot of fouls tonight and I'm expecting a rebound game from him and hopefully our bigs continue to dominate like we all know they can.


notorious you are giving Affalo way too much credit, he also had a bad game today. Giving Harrington the ball was the right choice considering how hot he was.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Bynum looked great today, I think in a couple years he'll be better than Dwight.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Bynum looked great today, I think in a couple years he'll be better than Dwight.


LOL


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I don't see what's so funny about it.

Dwight has peaked, he's not gonna get any better while Bynum is improving more and more every year.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

doubt it dwight carries orlando alot could bynum i doubt it


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

How has he peaked? He's still only 26 and needs to work on his footwork in the post, post moves, passing, ballhandling in the post, free throws & mid-range game.

Anyway, gonna watch Pacers/Pistons for a bit. I've got David West on my fantasy team, and acquired Granger yesterday.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

^^^LOL, so he basically needs to work on everything on offense and has only improved slighty in the last 7 years. He isn't going to become a offensive stud anytime soon, his FTs will always be terrible, and LOL at him ever getting a mid range game.

That's because Bynum doesn't have to carry the Lakers, though he did today, while Dwight does. If the trade doesn't go through and Bynum stays healthy then I'll be content. Howard's offensive game is terrible, and yes Bynum's is better WWF, he goes hard for offensive boards and grabs a lot of them, and is also a good anchor on defense.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

He's got better post moves, yes. But how is his offense horrible? It's not attractive, but his lefty spin hook is damn near unstoppable.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Exactly UDK and yeah I'm gonna watch Pacers/Pistons since I don't have shit to do until later on tonight.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> I don't see what's so funny about it.
> 
> Dwight has peaked, he's not gonna get any better while Bynum is improving more and more every year.


I think you mean Bynum has more space to grow and I would agree. I don't think he'll reach Howard's level but he could easily be the 2nd best center in the NBA especially since his main competitor for the slot is Al Horford


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Al Horford's not a center. He's a PF being forced to play out of position at center because the Hawks management is too lazy to go sign a decent center.

The frontcourt the Hawks really want is Smith at 3, Horford at 4, and a decent center at 5. They tried that last year with Jason Collins but the only he's good at is drawing charges.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Dwight's got three point range too, which is something Bynum lacks.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Yep Dwight's got 1 career 3 to Bynum's tragic 0.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*






LOOK AT THAT STROKE.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

WWF, I bet you can't wait to buy this jersey.










:lmao I just noticed that that's the Dallas crowd and that's J.J. Barea on the ground after he laid him out.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

You got your Jermaine Lolneal jersey yet?


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

his knee looks like it's breaking there. :side:

Hopefully Bynum continues to dominate so the Magic lose even more leverage in their stupid attempts to get him and Pau. Who do they think we are, THE CLIPPERS?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



WWF said:


> You got your Jermaine Lolneal jersey yet?


Does the Pacers one count?


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

*Is there usually this few fans at a Detroit game? Or is it because of this being New Years Eve?
2*


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

It's because the Pistons are awful and they have arguably the worst F.O. in the league and the team seems to be headed nowhere. The last time I saw a sellout Pistons crowd was the night they retired Dennis Rodman's number and Joe Dumars got booed out the building when they introduced him.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*










THE HORROR.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I've probably seen about 10 different photoshops of that picture with different team jerseys.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*










THE HORROR?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Juwanna Mann?


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*










RUPAUL! :lmao

Pacers are getting owned here. They should stop giving the ball to Granger, he was doing bad yesterday and is continuing to struggle.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Bynum at his peak = Current Dwight

Dwight at his peak = Shaq plus some


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Dwight wishes he could be peak Shaq. :lmao Even trying to go down the exact same career path.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Don't even compare Dwight to Shaq until Dwight gets some offensive game. Shaq was a monster and Dwight just isn't at all a monster on the offensive end. To say that is his peak when he hasn't shown the slight possibility of even getting that far is ridiculous, especially on a team that has no other inside presense.

Bynum's peak would likely be better than Dwight because it would include a better offensive game, they're both monsters on the board, both get a ton of blocks, and Dwight is obviously the better defender but its not like Bynum doesn't dominate there as well.


Edit: :lmao looking at their stats, Shaq had a better rookie year than Dwight has had his whole career. Not even a close to the same, especially since Shaq could have been so much more.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

You mean Shaq had a better rookie career right? If so I agree. Given how the center position is arguably the weakest it's ever been, I don't even wanna imagine just how dominate Shaq would be in today's era.

Edit: How late do you have to wait be inducted into the HOF? It's 5 years after you've retired right? If so, that means Shaq's gonna get inducted at earliest in 2016. He'll probably be the main inductee. My favorite player of all-time.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Yeah, I meant that Shaq's rookie season was better than any season Dwight has had thus far, which is pathetic tbh considering the lack of competition of other centers and his team overall isn't that strong which means he should be able to carry the offensive load by now.

Shaq is first ballot no doubt, it still disappoints me how little effort he put into improving his game. Kinda like Randy Moss, was so amazingly talented and great, but with a better work ethic and trying harder than they did, they both could have been GOATs.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I agree with you. The thing that disappointed me the most was his FT's, I don't know about you but I'd be embarrassed to get the Hack-A-Shaq treatment. Looking at DeAndre Jordan against the Clippers when they were hacking him and he was missing all those FT's, the guy looked humiliated.

Oh and LOL at Atlanta losing by double digits now that they're finally playing a decent team in the Rockets.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

:lmao I recall a couple years ago in the playoffs the Celtics were doing it to Dwight but at one point they got confused with the number of fouls each player had, to make sure they didn't foul out, and Allen had to sprint at him from the otherside just get a foul on him. That's the shit you have to deal with if you never improve your FT though, something you should practice everyday and perfect tbh.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Yeah that was in 2010 against Orlando in the ECF. We would start hacking him in the 3rd quarter.

What do you guys think about this trade offer: Mo Williams & Ryan Gomes for Jason Thompson & Francisco Garcia. Me personally, I think it helps both teams.


----------



## Commander Sheppard

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Not a great slate of games tonight. Probably just watch the Oklahoma game tonight with the free trial of NBA TV. I have Westbrook on my fantasy team and the Thunder are a fun team to watch.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I don't find the Thunder fun to watch anymore. Too many foul calls.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

If Clips were to trade with the Kings then they should go for one of their 5 SGs(Thorton, Evans, Jimmer, Salmons, and Outlaw) that are all better than that offer you gave. I dont think the Kings want to give up Thorton though, because of how good he has become, but I don't see how they plan on having him and Evans long term. Evans is a good all around SG, just because he is able to get some assists doesn't mean he should be their PG.


I love Thunder games, I love them even more when Westbrook is actually having a good game so I don't just have to watch Durant shoot all day.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

:lmao I swear Clutch is the funniest mascot in the NBA. Well he's the only one I pay attention to, but still.


----------



## Champ

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

raps mascot > all


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Nah Champ, Clutch > All.

The Kings sucking it up so far.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Yi's signed a one year deal with the mavs according to Stein.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I'll seriously LOL if Yi gets voted in as a starter since the Chinese citizens can't vote Yao in every year anymore.

Oh and the Kings suck. They're getting killed by Jorts and the other Knick scrubs. And nice to see Mike Bibby still getting cheered in Sacramento, they should really retire his number.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Ugh, Thunder are great, but I want them to add a player like Harden to their team to run the second unit because Harden is far too good to be a bench player. I dont want him to be like Terry and Odom who have made their careers on the bench, this guy is young and very capable and will make the starting unit a lot better if joins with his passing and is ability to space the floor.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Well to be fair, Terry didn't start coming off the bench until he was about 6 or 7 years into his career and Odom didn't start coming off the bench till Pau came to L.A. but I get your point.

I hope Harden does start before the season is over though, but I doubt it. The problem is, OKC doesn't have any other energy guy to come off their bench. Eric Maynor? No. Daequan Cook is just a spot up shooter, Nick Collison is a no. Nazr Mohammed :lmao


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Lowry is a BEAST.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

2 points and 17 assists, that's a Jason Kidd stat line.

But yeah, he's the league leader in assists so that isn't surprising. Hopefully he can make the ASG this year. You've already got Paul & Westbrook as 2 locks for PG's, maybe they can put him in as a 3rd.

Epic:


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

2 points, 6 rebounds, 18 assists, 2 steals, 1 block

RAPE


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

The Rockets did good on their back-to-back-to-back going 2-1 considering they played San Antonio, @ Memphis and then Atlanta.


----------



## UltraPanda Black

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Watch out Sixers, Golden State is coming for you tonight! WAR Curry.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Nash needs to be traded. Watching him tonight I can see that he is still easily the best playermaker and passer, not CP3, and just needs a team that can hit shots. No idea why he rarely shoots even though he gets by his defender every time. TIME TO GO TO THE LAKERS NASH. Honestly though, if Suns care at all about what Hill and Nash have done for them through the years then they will trade them to a conteder this year.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Calling it. Hill to the Knicks, Nash to the Lakers. Lakers trade either their TPE or the 2 rookies or both, Knicks trade their TPE (I think they have one), or they probably trade some scrubs and cash.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Phoenix has said time and time again that they won't trade Nash, and if they did, why would they trade him to the Lakers for essentially nothing? That's fucking stupid.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

It doesn't matter anyway. Nash is a free agent this upcoming offseason so he'll just choose to play wherever he wants.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Pretty surprised the pacers lost to the pistons.
Not surprised that the rockets beat the hawks.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



WWF said:


> Phoenix has said time and time again that they won't trade Nash, and if they did, why would they trade him to the Lakers for essentially nothing? That's fucking stupid.


Giving your star player that has carried your team for years a chance to win a championship could be the reason. Another reason would because they aren't getting anything for Nash anyways. He is 37, no non-contender will want him and most teams that would want him, Heat, Knicks, Lakers, don't have much to trade in the first place.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

So the only winless teams left are the Wizards and T'Wolves. And tbh, the Wolves shouldn't be winless they've just had a tough schedule. The Wizards on the other hand...


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> The Wizards on the other hand...


....Will probably beat the Celtics tomorrow.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Lolwut, why would the C's lose to the Wizards?

The guys on their team make Glen Davis BBIQ seem like Grant Hill's.

We should blow them out.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I don't know. I'm a pessimist when it comes to the Celtics.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

No matter how bad we play, we'll always be better than the Wizards.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I would be negative about my team as well if they sucked as bad as the Celtics. DLeague C, bad knees PF, wheelchair Paul, old man that just shoots, and man child that can't shoot.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Well I would rather have those players than a prima donna, rapist, bad teammate, ass hole like Kobe.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I'd rather have 5 rings than one. I think everyone can agree on that one.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Sixers winning by 8 over Golden States, hope they keep it.They gave away the game last night against Utah dammit!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I would be negative about my team as well if they sucked as bad as the Celtics. DLeague C, bad knees PF, wheelchair Paul, old man that just shoots, and man child that can't shoot.


That D-League C is #2 in the league in blocked shots though.

Bad knees PF, that's fine. He should've went to Germany with Mamba. :side:

Wheelchair Paul > Every SF on the Lakers combined. Matter of fact, Wheelchair Paul > every SF that has played for the Lakers not named Elgin Baylor.

Old man that just shoots, hey at least he's clutch. How about Kobe? When was the last time he won a game in the clutch for L.A.? Oh ok.

Man child that can't shoot > Every Lakers PG in their history not named Magic Johnson.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

My adjusted trade 

Nash, Grant Hill, Jared Dudley, Marcin Gortat for Greg Oden Nic Batum, Wesley Matthews, Raymond Felton and 2 future first round picks


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Portland rejects that, bad trade for Portland.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Jazz might not only be the worst team in the west, but in the entire NBA. They suck!


----------



## HoHo

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Sixers doubling Curry and he doesn't know what to do.The rest of the team is not stepping up sad..


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



StarzNBarz said:


> Jazz might not only be the worst team in the west, but in the entire NBA. They suck!


The Jazz > The Wizards.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

The Jazz are solid, I like Haywood he has some ball skills.He sets up players well.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

ONeal has 5 blocks. That isn't second in the league because I already know that Dwight has 12 and Ibaka has 11 so I have no idea where you're getting that from.

Wheelchair Paul wasn't a DOP.

You remember when 4 players on the Bulls all went to Kobe on his drive? Its not because he isnt clutch.

Well Fisher can shoot, and even at the age of 37 when he can barely move on the court he can still manage on a better shot than Rondo. And LOL at Jerry West not being able to shoot.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> ONeal has 5 blocks. That isn't second in the league because I already know that Dwight has 12 and Ibaka has 11 so I have no idea where you're getting that from.


I thought you were referring to Greg Stiemsma, since he spent the whole season last year in the D-League.



> Wheelchair Paul wasn't a DOP.


Your point? And what the hell is a DOP anyway, I'm assuming you mean Defensive Player of the Year.



> You remember when 4 players on the Bulls all went to Kobe on his drive? Its not because he isnt clutch.


Like that's the only time Kobe's failed in the clutch in the last 2 seasons. :lmao



> Well Fisher can shoot, and even at the age of 37 when he can barely move on the court he can still manage on a better shot than Rondo. And LOL at Jerry West not being able to shoot.


1. Jerry West was a SG.
2. I wasn't talking about just shooting, I was talking about overall game. I'd take a guy that's great at everything except shooting over a guy that can only shoot but is shit at everything else any day of the week. Oh and btw, Rondo has a better FG%, 3P% & FT% than Fisher.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Portland rejects that, bad trade for Portland.


Take out the two first round picks?

Take out Wesley Matthews for Dudley swap?

Portland 5: Steve Nash, Wesley Matthews, Gerald Wallace, Lamarcus Aldridge, Marcin Gortat

Phoenix rebuilding phase 5: Raymond Felton, Jared Dudley, Nic Batum, Markieff Morris, Greg Oden/Robin Lopez


----------



## HoHo

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Stephen Curry looks like he's 16,lol.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

My point is that if I had choose between the two in their prime that I'd take Artest. I'd also probably take Big Shot Rob over Pierce since former knows how to win championships and act like a bitch.

You were making it out to be that he isn't clutch, he only fails in the clutch know because EVERYONE on the other team is watching him and trying to stop him. If he wasn't clutch then the other team wouldn't guard him and watch him as tightly as they do because he would just be another option on the team to shoot it.

Jerry West played both guard positions in his career, I'd consider him either.


Boston has played four games in the season, we'll see how well his percentages keep up if he continues shooting threes instead of being scared to do anything other than drive.



But this argument doesn't matter, Celtics are done and the Lakers are superior to them. We aren't as good as we once were, but we are still contenders in the West if we stay healthy.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> My point is that if I had choose between the two in their prime that I'd take Artest. I'd also probably take Big Shot Rob over Pierce since former knows how to win championships and act like a bitch.


That's your opinion, that's fine but I'll take prime Paul Pierce over prime Ron Artest any day of the week.



> Boston has played four games in the season, we'll see how well his percentages keep up if he continues shooting threes instead of being scared to do anything other than drive.


What? He shoots plenty of jumpers during games. Not to mention all of his 3's were rushed 3's while the shot clock was expiring.



> But this argument doesn't matter, Celtics are done and the Lakers are superior to them. We aren't as good as we once were, but we are still contenders in the West if we stay healthy.


The Celtics are done? We'll see about that. We're still equal to or better than the Lakers IMO. We have a better starting lineup, a better bench and better coaching.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

What exactly is equal to us? There was a reason after all that you were bitching and complaining so much just a couple of days ago. Our defense is great so far and will just continue to get better with Bynum back and learning more about Brown's system. I also expect our offense to improve after they get use to playing without the triangle as much. Our bench also looks pretty good thus far as long as Artest doesn't ruin everything with poor shot selection.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

You guys have a better defense but we have a better offense.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

The same offense that couldn't beat the Hornets? You guys didn't have Pierce, but they didnt have Gordon, and yet you guys let Jack dismantle you.

And what was that that you said earlier? What wins championships again? I don't recall you saying it was offense. 8*D


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Your great defense couldn't beat the Kings. What about how Marcus Thornton dismantled you guys?

Did I ever say we were gonna win the championship?


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

He's a streaky shooter and was red hot against us. That isn't an excuse or anything, we did terrible against them and that's unacceptable against a bad team, but it is what it is. We also weren't blown out.


You said the Celtics weren't done, that is implying you think your team has a chance of a championship, if they don't then you think they're done.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

We do have a chance at a championship, but we're only 4 games into the season so I expect our defense to improve.

Yeah you guys weren't blown out but let's see how you guys would do if you were missing Kobe and his backup like we were, and then on top of that on a back to back traveling across 3 states, a day after a fast paced game against the best team in the league that came down to the last minute. I'm sure you guys would've won by 45.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Back to back. Check
Game that game down to the last shot. Check
Against the best team in the regular season last year. Check.
With a key player(Bynum) missing. Check

Well holy shit it looks like we were in the same boat Notorious.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Back to back traveling across 3 states? Celtics? Check. Lakers? No.
Game that came down to the last shot against the #1 offense in the league and two best players in the league? Celtics? Check. Lakers? No.
Against the runner-up to the championship last season and best team this season? Celtics? Check. Lakers? No.
Missing a key player and his backup? Celtics? Check. Lakers? No.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

You're just making excuses now. I said we had no good reason to lose to the Kings because they're an awful team, you should think the same for the Celtics.

And how was the Celtics/Heat game to the last shot when they won by 8? Did they somehow manage 8 points in the last? Answer? No.

Oh and you forgot another great one.

Clippers adjusting to a new team while losing their best player(Gordon) and yet still blowing the Celtics out. Check. Lakers. no.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> You're just making excuses now. I said we had no good reason to lose to the Kings because they're an awful team, you should think the same for the Celtics.


I'm making excuses now? Why? Because I actually posted something correct instead of something that benefits the Lakers?



> And how was the Celtics/Heat game to the last shot when they won by 8? Did they somehow manage 8 points in the last? Answer? No.


I meant to put last minute, well it really came down to the last 30 seconds. You can't talk though because when was the last time the Lakers beat a team with LeBron in it?



> Oh and you forgot another great one.
> 
> Clippers adjusting to a new team while losing their best player(Gordon) and yet still blowing the Celtics out. Check. Lakers. no.


Sorry we didn't play the Clippers but if you're referring to the Hornets, yes they did blow us out. Big deal.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

You posted a bunch of stuff that shouldn't have resulted in you losing to the Hornets. What I said doesn't benefit the Lakers at all, we lost to a team we shouldn't have lost to and played poorly. How exactly is that benefitting the Lakers in any way.

Idk and idrc when the last time we beat Lebron was since he never beat us when it counts. Would he have last year and this year? Possibly, but we'll just have to wait and find out if it ever comes to us against them in the finals.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

You posted this:
Back to back. Check
Game that game down to the last shot. Check
Against the best team in the regular season last year. Check.
With a key player(Bynum) missing. Check

And I posted the more accurate scenarios, so once you realized that I made a valid point that you couldn't say the Lakers also did against the Kings, you retreated to the classic "Stop making excuses" statement.

He's never played you guys when it counted, and the Lakers won't make it out the West so you won't be playing LeBron in the playoffs.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> *He's a streaky shooter and was red hot against us. That isn't an excuse or anything, we did terrible against them and that's unacceptable against a bad team, but it is what it is.* We also weren't blown out.
> 
> 
> You said the Celtics weren't done, that is implying you think your team has a chance of a championship, if they don't then you think they're done.


That's me saying that there are no good excuses to losing to a bad team.



notorious_187 said:


> We do have a chance at a championship, but we're only 4 games into the season so I expect our defense to improve.
> 
> *Yeah you guys weren't blown out but let's see how you guys would do if you were missing Kobe and his backup like we were, and then on top of that on a back to back traveling across 3 states, a day after a fast paced game against the best team in the league that came down to the last minute.* I'm sure you guys would've won by 45.


That right there is you making a bunch of excuses.



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Back to back. Check
> Game that game down to the last shot. Check
> Against the best team in the regular season last year. Check.
> With a key player(Bynum) missing. Check
> 
> Well holy shit it looks like we were in the same boat Notorious.


^ That is me saying we went through the same shit that you went through, trying to say that your excuses are weak and aren't good reasons as to why you were blown out by a bad team.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

You keep trying to say the Celtics & Lakers were in the same situation but we weren't. Our situation was way worse than you guy's but yet you can't get that through your head.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Dwight wishes he could be peak Shaq. :lmao Even trying to go down the exact same career path.


Shaq never reached his peak so we don't know what Shaq could've been..Dwight likely won't either, but the best Bynum can do is one day be what Dwight is right now, while Dwight is at the point where he is & needs to become something much greater than he is right now, and that starts on the offensive end..


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> Shaq never reached his peak so we don't know what Shaq could've been..Dwight likely won't either, but the best Bynum can do is one day be what Dwight is right now, while Dwight is at the point where he is & needs to become something much greater than he is right now, and that starts on the offensive end..


2 questions:

1] How do you know we never saw Shaq at his peak? Since you claim "we don't know what (he) could've been", how do you know we didn't see it?

2] Dwight is where he is "& needs to become something much greater" in order to achieve what? We'll never know, as he'll never do it.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



TJChurch said:


> 2 questions:
> 
> 1] How do you know we never saw Shaq at his peak? Since you claim "we don't know what (he) could've been", how do you know we didn't see it?
> 
> 2] Dwight is where he is "& needs to become something much greater" in order to achieve what? We'll never know, as he'll never do it.


Well, Shaq's best season's were when he was not in top condition & 100% healthy, but Shaq never truly developed a legit post up game...Shaq's game was most off of sheer brute force..Imagine Shaq being able to stay in shape his entire career, have a legit post up game, & you combine that with his passing abilities & his raw power? He'd be a freakin Apocalypse on the floor & average something like 25 pts 20 rebs 5 ast

Dwight's offensive game has weaknesses that can be exploited & over the years have been to the point where guys like Perkins & Big Baby would play him one on one & dare him to perform a move & he doesn't have a go to move..It was to the point where if you seen Dwight make 2 or more hook shots in a game, it amazed ppl..His game & Blake Griffin's game are pretty similar..You think that eventually with Ewing by his side, Dwight's game will expand & be enhanced(or possibly working with other HOF big men), and if it does, he'll dominate the NBA the same way Olujawon did during Houston's back to back titles, but for much longer..I'm not guaranteeing him rings, but his dominance on both ends will be equally impressive because to this day, teams still can find ways to contain him, and it will certainly enhance his chances of winning multiple rings..Oljuwaon during his run wasn't containable


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> Well, Shaq's best season's were when he was not in top condition & 100% healthy, but Shaq never truly developed a legit post up game...Shaq's game was most off of sheer brute force..Imagine Shaq being able to stay in shape his entire career, have a legit post up game, & you combine that with his passing abilities & his raw power? He'd be a freakin Apocalypse on the floor & average something like 25 pts 20 rebs 5 ast
> 
> Dwight's offensive game has weaknesses that can be exploited & over the years have been to the point where guys like Perkins & Big Baby would play him one on one & dare him to perform a move & he doesn't have a go to move..It was to the point where if you seen Dwight make 2 or more hook shots in a game, it amazed ppl..His game & Blake Griffin's game are pretty similar..You think that eventually with Ewing by his side, Dwight's game will expand & be enhanced(or possibly working with other HOF big men), and if it does, he'll dominate the NBA the same way Olujawon did during Houston's back to back titles, but for much longer..I'm not guaranteeing him rings, but his dominance on both ends will be equally impressive because to this day, teams still can find ways to contain him, and it will certainly enhance his chances of winning multiple rings..Oljuwaon during his run wasn't containable


We can only speculate at either... Perhaps Shaq's "condition", while never being "top", was the best he could hope for. You can also imagine that he could have a great condition & possess those great abilities, but not be able to work them to their highest possible use; Saying he'd be an "apocalypse" is assuming that he'd not only have those abilities, but have them at great health, & be able to use them to their full advantage.

As for Howard, it seems you are again making assumptions to a certain point. How are we to know he could get better than he is? That being said, many players now are not as good at his position as he is. Think of one of them; I'm sure they'd love to be in his position even if he remains at this level for the next decade.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Once again, Heatwave is underestimating the subject he is talking about. That may have been Dwight two years ago. News flash - he has game on the offensive end now.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Dwight has only been in the league for about 5-6 years..Considering what he has done so far, it's hard for me to imagine he wouldn't get better with some improvement in certain areas..Same with LeBron

Regarding Shaq, as I said, his best years came when he wasn't in the best shape or his best shape..I don't think Shaq scratched the surface of how dominant he could've been..As dominant as he was, he had alot of condition plagued injuries & no legit low post game..All-time leading scorer, 5+ titles & many more accolades but his weight always fluctuated, had an okay turn around hook shot, but mostly depended on his power because the lack of post offense, & body wore down many times...Saw how dominant other big men were in the past but Shaq was a different breed never seen that couldn't keep going


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Dwight been in the league 7 yrs...wow...Sure don't seem like it


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Listening to Skip Bayless compare Lebron and Wade to Batman and Robin. Skip said that even though Lebron did most of the work, Wade was still the one to make the final closing arrest.

So wouldn't that make Lebron batman and Wade the police guard?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

My predictions for tonight's games:
*Celtics* vs. Wizards. _It's the LOLWizards._
Raptors vs. *Magic* _I don't see how the Raptors will stop Dwight. He'll probably get a 20/20_
Bobcats vs. *Heat* _This game will not be as close as the last one, Heat win in blow out._
Nets vs. *Cavaliers* _Once again, Deron doesn't have enough help, I think Cleveland wins._
Mavericks vs. *T'Wolves* _These guys have had the toughest schedule so far IMO, but I think they squeak out this win. I expect Kevin Love to have a monster game and hopefully Beasley can stay out of foul trouble._
Grizzlies vs. *Bulls* _It's their home opener. Nuff said._
Lakers vs. *Nuggets* _These guys are a great home team, I expect them to bounce back from this loss and get the W._
*Hornets* vs. Kings _I'm assuming the Hornets are getting Eric Gordon back if so, I think Gordon drops at least 30 and the Hornets get an 8-10 point win._
*Trail Blazers* vs. Clippers _Portland continues their undefeated streak at the expense of the Lob City._


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

wizards bout to ball on the celtics. the all star rec team vs. retirement home activity team. 

the only teams i've actually watched this year is thunder and rubio. i'm a wizards fan but it takes a lot for me to watch their games. considering i don't care for half the roster and their a bore.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Rubio is a slut.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Alright Celtics, could do with a win after the past few days of results in sport.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> You keep trying to say the Celtics & Lakers were in the same situation but we weren't. Our situation was way worse than you guy's but yet you can't get that through your head.


WE WERE.

Ok, we both played fast paced games that went on to the very end. 

We were both missing key players. It doesn't matter that you were missnig the backup, that's some shitty fucking excuse to try to make your problem to look worse when your backup sucked anyways.

It was back to backs for both of us, if fatigue is already an issue for your team then the Celtics are done and might as well quit now so dont even bother bringing this up again.

And as for you playing the better team, that really doesn't matter when to comes to you guys getting blown out by the Hornets. Those two things have nothing to do with each other.

You're trying to make your situation seem like it was destiny for you guys to lose to the Hornets because of the night before when it wasn't. Losing to the Kings and Hornets this early in the season was bad for both teams and looking for excuses as to why it happened is pathetic so stop it.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Whatever man this argument is going nowhere because I'm not gonna change my opinion and you won't change yours so let's just leave it at that.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I think the Raptors will be able to pull away with a win here tonight. We just need Bargnani to have another big game and for DeRozan to have one as well. Johnson and Davis need to keep up the great blocking work in the backcourt.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Canadian who is gonna stop Dwight?

The NY Post is reporting that after the Chris Paul trade died, the Lakers tried to trade Pau Gasol to the T'Wolves for Kevin Love.

LOLLakers, you really think the T'Wolves are giving up their franchise player? Who is better than Gasol I might add.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



WWF said:


> Rubio is a slut.


he loves to give it up

why do people be arguing with udk? he trolls half the time? he's also a blind fan, you don't argue with brick walls.

@ notorious that can't be true. some laker fan spent a while trying to convince everyone pau was top 10, so the lakers have to think the same thing. he cited 118 espn experts or something.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

That ESPN poll was no different from asking 118 guys on a forum who they thought were the top 50 players in the NBA, only difference is those guys get paid to talk about sports and people on forums don't.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Canadian who is gonna stop Dwight?
> 
> The NY Post is reporting that after the Chris Paul trade died, the Lakers tried to trade Pau Gasol to the T'Wolves for Kevin Love.
> 
> LOLLakers, you really think the T'Wolves are giving up their franchise player? Who is better than Gasol I might add.


lol I think we tried the same thing last year. Love aint better though since Love brings nothing on the defensive end and doesn't have a really good post game yet. Obviously has way more potential though and will be better shortly.




IMPULSE said:


> he loves to give it up
> 
> why do people be arguing with udk? he trolls half the time? he's also a blind fan, you don't argue with brick walls.
> 
> @ notorious that can't be true. some laker fan spent a while trying to convince everyone pau was top 10, so the lakers have to think the same thing. he cited 118 espn experts or something.


Hardly a blind fan and I was saying the Lakers had an awful game and played terribly, is that something a blind fan admits to?


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

epsn is the worldwide leader in sports, stop hating. 

i wish the nba lottery didn't exist so the wizards could just tank. the players they have are never going anywhere. i hope the wizards get a team in the near future.

your blind in general. i actually didn't read what you said b/c the lakers are nyquil to me.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I'm not a fan of the lottery. They added the rule so teams won't tank, but if the team chooses to tank then that's on them. The draft lottery is stupid.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

you're*

And hardly. I only troll in the NFL thread and am hardly blind about any of my teams. I admit most of them suck and all of their weaknesses, what exactly am I blind about? Its not like I go around claiming that the Colts will the superbowl next year or the Lakers are favorites this year. You're just mad that I constantly troll on the Steelers, it must get to you.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

if you said that last year you would be considered insensitive

nyquil posting is going on. if you want me to engage bash the wizards.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



IMPULSE said:


> he loves to give it up
> 
> why do people be arguing with udk? he trolls half the time? he's also a blind fan, you don't argue with brick walls.
> 
> @ notorious that can't be true. some laker fan spent a while trying to convince everyone pau was top 10, so the lakers have to think the same thing. he cited 118 espn experts or something.


Yes there is. These guys spend the whole week watching basketball games, watching training camps, talking to scouts, talking to coaches and a lot of them use Synergy Sports as a reference point for their statistics. How the hell does this forum member^ know much more about basketball? Are you an NBA scout or something? I hardly believe you have enough time to watch half the games and practices those guys watch. If you do have the time/resources/inside scoop on things related to NBA basketball, then would you mind telling me what your job is? I am very interested and would like to know more about it from you  

If you don't, you probably just have a different, more inaccurate interpretation of the facts then you are probably discrediting the ESPN experts as a way to defend against Pau being top-11

What those experts say aren't set in stone obviously, but the rankings are the null hypothesis, until proven otherwise of course. I haven't heard a decent argument against Pau not being top-11


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I've never seen a guy like you, it's like you don't even have your own opinion you just got by whatever ESPN says.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I have my opinions on a lot of things, but in matters such as who the better player is, facts are much more important. Even if I dislike a particular player, I always try to keep an objective view


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I don't think they watch as much as you claim them to watch. They don't spend 1000 of hours just watching basketball. Like us, they were just fans at one point that wanted to become analysts because they probably wanted a career to do with it, that doesn't mean they know more about the sport than us because they decided to write articles about it.

If they are right, which you assume they are, then why is their number 1 ranked player not taking the final shots in games. The best player is suppose to be the team's best player, but that doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

But the ESPN list isn't facts. It's just a bunch of "experts" opinions and them all voting on who they think are the top players in the NBA.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

if the lakers were trading the number 11 player for the number 16 then they don't feel he's top 11 or that being number is any better than the guy at 16. but espn had him at 11 so this trade can't possibly have happened.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

This isn't the first time there have been talks of the Lakers trying to do a Gasol/Love swap, there were rumors of this trade before the lockout started.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

espn experts never reported the trade did they? if not then it didn't happen. i thought you knew these thing notorious.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I don't think they watch as much as you claim them to watch. They don't spend 1000 of hours just watching basketball. Like us, they were just fans at one point that wanted to become analysts because they probably wanted a career to do with it, that doesn't mean they know more about the sport than us because they decided to write articles about it.
> 
> If they are right, which you assume they are, then why is their number 1 ranked player not taking the final shots in games. The best player is suppose to be the team's best player, but that doesn't seem to be the case.


They watch much more basketball than we do. Its their job. Go read their profiles, go tweet at them. Its their job to go to training camps, talk to head coaches, assistant coaches, use Synergy Sports, talk to the players, analyze games, to be the first scoop. Maybe several of them watch as much games as us, but most of them watch much much more.



notorious_187 said:


> But the ESPN list isn't facts. It's just a bunch of "experts" opinions and them all voting on who they think are the top players in the NBA.


You are absolutely right. Which is why the rankings are merely the null hypothesis. If you have a good argument to counter it, by all means use it. I didn't agree with the Blake Griffin being #10, but I totally agreed with Gasol's spot




IMPULSE said:


> if the lakers were trading the number 11 player for the number 16 then they don't feel he's top 11 or that being number is any better than the guy at 16. but espn had him at 11 so this trade can't possibly have happened.


The player rankings are only based on performance on the 2010-2011 season. Age, salary, off-season do not affect the rankings.
Really??? You are supposed to be better/equal with 118 ESPN experts?

Gasol was in the MVP race for 1/2 of the season


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



IMPULSE said:


> if the lakers were trading the number 11 player for the number 16 then they don't feel he's top 11 or that being number is any better than the guy at 16. but espn had him at 11 so this trade can't possibly have happened.


:lmao what a dumb post.

Did you ever think its because one player is 31 while the other is 23 with a lot more potential?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



IMPULSE said:


> espn experts never reported the trade did they? if not then it didn't happen. i thought you knew these thing notorious.


Well Chad Ford works for ESPN so....

UDK, IMPULSE is trollin'.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Well Chad Ford works for ESPN so....
> 
> UDK, IMPULSE is trollin'.


Well there we have. I'm 2/2 for wins. I'm also 2/2 for falling into troll traps


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Oh well, I'm just waiting for the Wizards/Celtics game to start. Tebow vs. Orton has me bored since they both suck. Maybe I should watch the Raptors game to see what Bargnani does against Howard


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

lebron james is only good for the first three quarters and he's considered the best player in the game so i guess i can see how that half the season logic works. it's still hilarious. 

TEBOW lost his magic?


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Canadian who is gonna stop Dwight?
> 
> The NY Post is reporting that after the Chris Paul trade died, the Lakers tried to trade Pau Gasol to the T'Wolves for Kevin Love.
> 
> LOLLakers, you really think the T'Wolves are giving up their franchise player? Who is better than Gasol I might add.


Ed freakinnn Davis 8*D


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Oh well, I'm just waiting for the Wizards/Celtics game to start. Tebow vs. Orton has me bored since they both suck. Maybe I should watch the Raptors game to see what Bargnani does against Howard


Bargnani doesn't play center anymore. Dwane Casey moved him to PF and has Amir Johnson playing center.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Lebron proposed, looks like he gave his soon to be wife something he still doesn't have. 8*D


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I hope he learned from Kobe, MJ & Shaq's mistakes.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Probably not.

HeatWave are you the HeatWave on NBA.com?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Lob City is ranked 30th in the league in defense. Should've expected that, Vinny Del ***** is a horrible coach.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

GETTING READY FOR TIP OFF, LETS GO RAPS

Johnsons gonna destroy Dwight 8*D

EDIT: LMAO Richardson got rim stuffed on an easy dunk, great start for the Raps 12-5


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



IMPULSE said:


> epsn is the worldwide leader in sports, stop hating.


B/c they never talk about other things, not b/c they know what they're saying.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

i don't like disney's network. i was joking with notorious.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Probably not.
> 
> HeatWave are you the HeatWave on NBA.com?


No


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

lol big baby.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

That was a foul.. don't see how he could've possibly "lost control" on that :/ but DeRozan is playing like crap though.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

DeMarcus Cousins has asked to be traded lolololol a 2nd year player the guy is a moron


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Al Jefferson for Cousins doesn't seem like a bad offer.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

so because he sucks and goes 1-10 basically every game that is the team's fault? Is it their fault he does stupid fouls or commits dumb turnovers? I don't see what team will want to take him now as he is obvioulsy a distraction and looks like a player that will never reach his potential.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

He should go to the Wizards. He's probably the only player that could make their BBIQ even lower. :lmao

Oh and remember this DeMarcus, you just said this 3 weeks ago:


> "I'm not taking jabs at anybody or anything like that," said the Kings second-year center, "but to me, that's all part of being a competitor, of being a part of this sport. If you're the star player of that team, you should want to continue.
> 
> "I mean, trying to join another - I mean, I'm not taking jabs at anybody - but to me that's kind of like taking the coward's way out. At the same time I respect you because you want to be a winner. But, me, being the type of person I am, I am wanting to lead my team. I want to stay with the group of guys I came in (into the league) with. I'm going to do what I gotta do to help my team win.


Oh and UDK, other than the Knicks game last night where he got schooled by Jorts, he's actually been having a good season, he was averaging a double-double before last night.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

i'd love cousins. more me,me, me is all the wizards need. cousin can join the fam.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/demarcus_cousins/game_by_game_stats.html

go look at that. Terrible games all around except for rebounding. He rebounds well but has terrible shot selection, and was terrible all last year too in that regard.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

How does a center have a 32% FG.

Oh my god, that is horrible. I didn't know it was that bad.

From what I heard, Joe Dumars loves Cousins. :lmao I bet he'd give up Detroit's draft pick this year for him.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Evans
Thorton
Barnes
Hickson
DRUMMOND

FUTURE. So sad, I had high hopes for Cousins too.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I'll say it again..No direction in Sacramento what so ever..


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

because they need to fire everyone on their personnal, then start rebuilding. They also need to decide between Evans and Thorton, Evans is solid all around but is NOT a PG and never will be.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I felt bad for the Kings in the draft for this season. They had the #7 pick and traded down in the draft because they thought both Brandon Knight and Kemba Walker would both be gone by then and acquired the #10 pick to select Jimmer. Then the draft starts and Knight is picked 8th and Kemba picked 9th. :lmao


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Should have just let the Kings move to Anaheim, what a horribly run franchise.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Bargnani is a fucking scoring MACHINE.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

yeah, only against bad teams. :lmao


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Derrick Rose has signed a 10 year $180 million contract with Adidas. GETTING PAID.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

javale mcgee has a double double. he has 14 points and is washington's leader scorer at this point. that's bad on so many levels.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



IMPULSE said:


> lebron james is only good for the first three quarters and he's considered the best player in the game so i guess i can see how that half the season logic works. it's still hilarious.


Another good troll post. I'll clarify it since a lot of people might read it and be falsely misled. Lebron took most of the big shots against the Celtics and Bulls last year. Lebron was the one who pulled the Heat to within striking distance against CHA and MIN in the last 2 minutes (which are considered the clutch). D-wade put the finishing touches with Lebron's help. Dwade was awful against MIN apart from his final shot and was injured for most of the quarters against CHA.

Am I the only one who got over with Lebron's dancing?


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

DeMarcus to Minnesota could potentially be beneficial or fatal for the direction of Minnesota's franchise. On paper, if not a malcontent, look at this lineup in the future:

PG: Rubio
SG: Wes Johnson / Beasley / Ellington
SF: Derrick Williams
PF: Love
C: Cousins

CREAM


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

^^^I thought of that as well Flex, but he would probably whine and bitch there as well.

Most of the games with Boston weren't close, I think a lot of their wins were like 10 point victories, some with the Bulls series. I just checked the series with the Celtics and they were all 8+ point victories.

The man isn't clutch and will have to prove he is to change my opinion. Passing Wade the ball on well drawn play when no one is close to him doesn't count as being clutch.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



LarryCoon said:


> Another good troll post. I'll clarify it since a lot of people might read it and be falsely misled. Lebron took most of the big shots against the Celtics and Bulls last year. Lebron was the one who pulled the Heat to within striking distance against CHA and MIN in the last 2 minutes (which are considered the clutch). D-wade put the finishing touches with Lebron's help. Dwade was awful against MIN apart from his final shot and was injured for most of the quarters against CHA.
> 
> Am I the only one who got over with Lebron's dancing?


what does that have to do with you justifying someone player ranking by a fraction of a season?

those games you mentioned aren't the nba finals. lebron has always been good until the game has the word finals attached. lebron would need the nba to implement the placebo effect just for him to be effective when it matters. your point about wade is okay, that's just lebron rubbing off on his teammates. it doesn't matter b/c they have cole world and he's great. 

every year there's some team or player who shines in every sport and we don't sit here and justify how good they are with a portion of the season.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

@UDK
Getting the ball the possession before, putting his head down, and driving all the way to the basket for an And-1 play is. Besides, Wade is a better clutch player than Lebron and Lebron is the better passer so why not?




IMPULSE said:


> what does that have to do with you justifying someone player ranking by a fraction of a season?
> 
> those games you mentioned aren't the nba finals. lebron has always been good until the game has the word finals attached. lebron would need the nba to implement the placebo effect just for him to be effective when it matters. your point about wade is okay, that's just lebron rubbing off on his teammates. it doesn't matter b/c they have cole world and he's great.
> 
> every year there's some team or player who shines in every sport and we don't sit here and justify how good they are with a portion of the season.


The fact that the finals are a much more pressure situation does not take away from the fact that Eastern conference finals are also a pressure situation. Lebron made a lot of shots in the final 2 minutes of both those series. Lebron did choke in the finals but it doesn't take away the fact that he leads Wade in a lot more categories than not. 

I am only using the MIN and CHA situation is because we do not have much of a sample size this season. And I'm sure that people's selective memory will soon forget how Lebron did most of the work against those two teams and will simply credit Wade for the win.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

That was a charge, putting your head down and driving your shoulder into somebody is an offensive foul. So, no, that was not clutch at all, in fact, if the right call was made, that was anti clutch. He also got the ball in the Wolves game and decided to throw it away to Haslem for no reason when all he had to do was hold onto to it and get fouled. The guy is bad in the clutch, you should just accept it as it is.


----------



## JM

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> yeah, only against bad teams. :lmao


13 against Cleveland
25 against Indiana
30 against Dallas 


:hmm:


----------



## Oracle

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

vgoodwill Vincent Goodwill 
I believe with the #Pistons are monitoring the DeMarcus Cousins situation very closely...

vgoodwill Vincent Goodwill 
The #Pistons kept close tabs on Cousins last year and no, they aren't scared off by his so-called "issues"...

Oh joe


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

rashard lewis is so useless. wizards should have amnestied him when they had the chance. i can't believe someone w/ influence thought he would find his shot or offensive game. if you play for the wizards and you're struggling the only way you'll find yourself is if you get a change of scenery.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



Hypnotiq said:


> vgoodwill Vincent Goodwill
> I believe with the #Pistons are monitoring the DeMarcus Cousins situation very closely...
> 
> vgoodwill Vincent Goodwill
> The #Pistons kept close tabs on Cousins last year and no, they aren't scared off by his so-called "issues"...
> 
> Oh joe


I called it, look at the page before this.

RONDO WITH THE TRIPLE DOUBLE!!!


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Dumb Raptors are dumb. Anderson gets the ball behind the 3, he's surrounded by 3 Raptors and they all walk away. Ryno nails the shot. 



IMPULSE said:


> rashard lewis is so useless. wizards should have amnestied him when they had the chance. i can't believe someone w/ influence thought he would find his shot or offensive game. if you play for the wizards and you're struggling the only way you'll find yourself is if you get a change of scenery.


Pretty happy he's gone. Anderson's played better thus far this season than 'Shard ever did in Orlando.


----------



## JM

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



IMPULSE said:


> rashard lewis is so useless. wizards should have amnestied him when they had the chance. i can't believe someone w/ influence thought he would find his shot or offensive game. if you play for the wizards and you're struggling the only way you'll find yourself is if you get a change of scenery.


I believe if they amnestied him they would have been way below the minimum salary. Probably would have had to overpay someone else anyway just to get back to min.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> That was a charge, putting your head down and driving your shoulder into somebody is an offensive foul. So, no, that was not clutch at all, in fact, if the right call was made, that was anti clutch. He also got the ball in the Wolves game and decided to throw it away to Haslem for no reason when all he had to do was hold onto to it and get fouled. The guy is bad in the clutch, you should just accept it as it is.


I wouldn't say he's bad in the clutch. I'm going to look at the good and the bad games. Lebron was able to perform and carry the team against Boston and Chicago last year, but then he choked in the finals. You could say that Wade and Kobe are better than Lebron in the clutch though.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



WWF said:


> Dumb Raptors are dumb. Anderson gets the ball behind the 3, he's surrounded by 3 Raptors and they all walk away. Ryno nails the shot.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty happy he's gone. Anderson's played better thus far this season than 'Shard ever did in Orlando.


Ryan Anderson's definitely the MIP so far. He's been amazing for Orlando.

Isn't it crazy how the BBD/Bass trade ended up working out for both teams? Bass' play this year has tremendously better than any of Big Baby's in all 4 seasons he was here. And now that Bass is gone, Ryan Anderson finally got a chance to start and he's shining.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Every time Barbosa touches the ball, I get scared.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



JM said:


> I believe if they amnestied him they would have been way below the minimum salary. Probably would have had to overpay someone else anyway just to get back to min.


nba should create a rule where if your below the limit you forfeit the season. it's a win on so many levels, i don't have to watch rashard lewis, and i won't have to watch the wizards lose, which is the main reason why i enjoyed the lockout so much. 

i think the wizards best chance of winning is against toronto. that's too far away for my patience.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

TURK

Chucks a three trying to draw a foul, he makes it. RYNO just made a tough one too. Toronto should be contracted after this choke job.


----------



## JM

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Only the Raptors would lose the lead and immediately go down and have Anthony Carter of all people chuck one up. Gah.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Rondo is the 2nd best PG in the league. Behind Rose. But still Rondo is incredible and I wouldn't trade him!


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Clutch D from Doowhite. 



StarzNBarz said:


> Rondo is the 2nd best PG in the league. Behind Rose. But still Rondo is incredible and I wouldn't trade him!


You wouldn't trade him, but Danny Ainge would.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

With Rondo getting the triple double tonight, is he the first to do it this season?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I believe so. Lowry & LeBron have come close a couple times.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



WWF said:


> Clutch D from Doowhite.
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't trade him, but Danny Ainge would.


he would then try to get him back in a trade less than a season later.

cole world froze the charlotte bobcats. he needs to play more.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Redick is a basketball GOD.


----------



## JM

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

As far as I know that's the first Triple Double. 

Kobe was an assist shy last night. Lowry had a close one the other day too.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Z-Bo


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Glen Davis reacts to Toronto's choke job:












notorious_187 said:


> Z-Bo


What happened?


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Randolph probably just tore multiple ligaments in his knee against Chicago. Peace out, Memphis. There goes their season.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

O.J. Mayo went for a layup and missed and while Z-Bo was boxing someone out, Mayo fell back onto his leg and looks like either a knee or ankle injury.

They've lost Z-Bo and Darrell Arthur, the starter is now Dante Cunningham. They've also lost Mike Conley. Yeah Memphis is fucked. Marc, Rudy & O.J. have to be huge now. Not to mention though that (I know this might sound cliche as hell, they got a real steal in the draft with Jeremy Pargo at PG).


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Shit's hilarious. In one of my fantasy leagues, I just traded away Z-Bo (amongst others) the other day and got Granger, Lowry & Marc Gasol. That same guy traded away Scola and other and took in Cousins. Really feel bad for him. :lmao


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Rubio comes in and turns the tide. Why does Ridnour even start? Pathetic


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

LOLODOM. What a pathetic player. :side:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

He's been shit this season. He's shooting like 20% on the year.

RUBIO WITH THE THREE!!!!!


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

he's actually shot like .13 percent or something. Guy is awful, he came in out of shape and then left like a bitch, him getting involved with the Kardashians has ruined him.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Good to see Boozer still plays in Chicago. Zach gets carried off the court, Gasol needs a rest, and BOOZER explodes for 11 points in 8 minutes!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

My fantasy team enjoys that Boozer performance.


----------



## Joel

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

BOOZER is on tonight.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Amnesty Ridnour


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I don't think Minny stands a chance in crunch time against Dallas.


----------



## Dub

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

what a horrible first half for Lakers, Kobe is 1 for 10


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Kobe 1-10.

Its called benching a player, Brown, or at least calling a timeout and laying it into them. We dont need your pussy pushover shit here, stand up for yourself and tell Kobe to stop taking those terrible shots and Kobe himself needs to smarten up and at least try to drive the lane instead of being a laying shit out there and just chucking up shots and hoping he gets them.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

54-28 Chicago. Wanna' forefeit, Memphis?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

The DaLOLas Mavericks.

Mikey that's gotta be the new thread title, the C's aren't the worst team in the league anymore.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> I don't think Minny stands a chance in crunch time against Dallas.


Rubio and Love care to differ


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Well technically it never got to crunch time. Minny started their run with like 5 or 6 minutes left in the game.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

You have to be more creative than that Notorious if you want a new thread title.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

The DaLOLas Mavericks: From champions to lottery team?

Shit idk.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

The Toronto Raptors: Where losing a 13 point lead to JJ Redick, Hedo Turkoglu & Ryan Anderson happens.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Dallas is probably trying to trade Odom back to the Lakers.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

History will be made this year.

The 2009 draft class will have 3 rookie of the year winners: Tyreke Evans, Blake Griffin & Ricky Rubio.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Too bad Tyreke is garbage now.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

He's not garbage, it's just...Tyreke is not a PG. But the Kings keep forcing him to start there because Jimmer sucks.


----------



## Joel

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Will Memphis get over 50pts tonight?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Bulls are clowning the Grizzles. 74-32 with 5 minutes left in the 3rd.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

The Heat won by 39, let's see if Chicago tops that.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Bynum is so fucking good. 17 minutes, 16 points and 13 boards. 30 Minutes yesterday with 29 points and 15 boards I think. Orlando would be stupid to even consider anyone else if they want a good center in return.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Otis is shipping Dwight to the Shanghai Sharks in exchange for Yao Ming, Mike Harris & Tseng Wen-Ting.


----------



## Joel

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

OMER FUCKING ASIK!!!!~!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

:lmao :lmao Tseng Wen-Ting is a real person. I thought you were just joking around.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> :lmao :lmao Tseng Wen-Ting is a real person. I thought you were just joking around.


Nah man, I do my research. Maybe we could get Wu Tang Yang, too.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Kurt Thomas sighting! 8*D


----------



## Commander Sheppard

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

SCALABRINE THREAT LEVEL: DARK SCARLETT HOT


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

WHITE MAMBA WITH THE EPIC TOUCH PASS!

Seems like Scalabrine is a fan-favorite no matter what team he plays for. He was even a fan favorite overseas.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Fucking lol @ Stacey King. 

"OH BEAUTIFUL PLAY BY THE WHITE MAMBA. DON'T SLEEP ON THE WHITE MAMBA'S PASSING, FUNK!"


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

"The fans want Scalabrine to shoot but Scalabrine wants to be the assist man! We needa get him some shots!"

:lmao

They get Scalabrine the ball literally every opportunity they can, makes one touch pass and the place erupts.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Scal needs to stop playing with my emotions and take the shot.


----------



## Commander Sheppard

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



Father Flex said:


> Fucking lol @ Stacey King.
> 
> "OH BEAUTIFUL PLAY BY THE WHITE MAMBA. DON'T SLEEP ON THE WHITE MAMBA'S PASSING, FUNK!"


Stacey King is the 2nd best thing about Bull's games. What a dominating performance by the Bulls tonight. Starters were able to get plenty of rest; everyone was involved. After an anemic start by the Bulls this season, they look like ready to take their rightful crown this year.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

fucking Kobe lost us this game all by himself. Stop chucking you moron and start passing on a bad night of shooting. Especially late in the game. :no:

Ugh, such a disappointing lose since we outplayed them all except for Kobe who would shoot at the start of the clock.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I'm one of the few Stacey King fans that isn't a Bulls fan, hell, I might be the only one.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Clips getting ahead of Portland


----------



## Myst

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Kobe is so stubborn. Absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Dub

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> fucking Kobe lost us this game all by himself. Stop chucking you moron and start passing on a bad night of shooting. Especially late in the game. :no:
> 
> Ugh, such a disappointing lose since we outplayed them all except for Kobe who would shoot at the start of the clock.


No kidding.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Laker fans turning on Kobe? 

What the hell?

Edit: Looked at the box score and uhh...yeah...well, :lmao


----------



## Dub

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

If you saw the way he played, you'd understand.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I hate the Hornets commentators with a fucking passion man I swear.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I hate the Raptor commentators. They talked more about hockey than they did about the other team.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

All the Hornets commentators do is talk shit about the opposing team for the majority of the game.

Every time the Celtics play the Hornets, they spend pretty much the whole game talking shit about Rondo.

They were just talking shit about the Kings in tonight's game, saying they do everything wrong but yet now the Kings are beating them by double digits.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



Father Flex said:


> Derrick Rose has signed a 10 year $180 million contract with Adidas. GETTING PAID.


As much as he's getting paid, you'd think his shoes would be real big sellers..But they're not..Adidas is bugging


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Reportedly, he's a huge seller overseas. He's outselling every NBA player's signature shoe line in Asia except for Kobe.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Asia is where the marketing and business opportunities are at and everybody should recognize that. This isn't the same America.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Rose's shoes only outsell Durant & Wall according to Darren Rovell


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Great source.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Rose is 3rd behind Kobe & LeBron in terms of active(Jordan #1)..Rose is at 25 mil & I think Wall was at 10 mil & Durant at 7


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

addidas is lazy anyway. i'm pretty sure they came out with a shoe, changed the colors and said team colors equates to addidas athlete. 

the wizards need to start drafting according to shoe contract money. you can only go up with this organization.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

:lmao I love IMP's negativity for his favorite teams.

Wizards should draft Drummond or Davis to play at PF. They have enough scorers as it is, as in their whole starting lineup seems to just play offense and forget about D.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

i'm still waiting for the blatche project to fail. he's an underwhelming cunt, wall actually needs talent to be great so he's a second tier point guard. young will be gone, crawford appears to be bad. i can't even keep track between the european players, one doesn't play and jan is hurt. wizards need team not a whole bunch of projects with projects, and some monta ellis lite shooters. 

i miss the days when lebron take the wizards out by himself. that was the playoff run years.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Addidas is just throwing loads of money at Rose just to keep him happy..I bet if Converse threw that kind of money to Wade, he would've never signed to Jordan...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Waiting for the Blatche project to fail? I thought it already did.

I miss the LeBron vs. DeShawn Stevenson rivalry. The Cavs used to always beat the Wizards but I guess DeShawn got the last laugh in June 2011:


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

all wade did was transition in the same company. 

i'm just going to be hyped about the terps win streak. while the wizards get blown out again. well blatche is still around and is apparently is a captain. so he's an influential, propped up failure, which means he succeeded at some level.

lebron should get jay z to throw more shots at stevenson.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Well Stevenson is Jay-Z's employee now.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Kurt Thomas just fouled the shit out of Blake Griffin but I bet he won't dare try to do something to Big Sexy himself.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

strangely enough there's the Jordan brand & soon the LeBron which will rival that..Supposedly there are already some guys in the league that wear LeBrons..Didn't some player ban all his teammates from wearing LeBrons in a playoff series once? lol


----------



## Xile44

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Im embarrassed as a Nets fan :no .
Avery is horrible, why did he bench Brooks the 2nd half when we need offense the most?, what a way to crush his spirit and momentum. Deron playing garbage with the rest of the team.
We had a chance at the Cavs and we blew it.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> strangely enough there's the Jordan brand & soon the LeBron which will rival that..Supposedly there are already some guys in the league that wear LeBrons..Didn't some player ban all his teammates from wearing LeBrons in a playoff series once? lol


LeBron's are nice though, they're much better than the new Jordan's that come out.

Jordan brand's new releases are shit, really their only releases that sell are the re-released retro's.

I'll buy a pair of LeBron's over any of the 2011/12 new Jordan's.

These Amar'e are legit though:










:lmao, Sorry I got into a little sneaker-head rant.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

New Jersey is going to be hilarious next season without Deron or Dwight.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Well Stevenson is Jay-Z's employee now.


Jay-z neglects his employees all the time, and most of the shots he throw are subtle.

The Nets could go 0-82 and I look at you like this shit gravy. That's ether right there.

Has anyone been trampled over Lebron other than Cleavend? No, then his shoes haven't made it yet.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



WWF said:


> New Jersey is going to be hilarious next season without Deron or Dwight.


And the fucked up part is, that they could've signed a bunch of guys this year but turned them down because they were convinced they were gonna get Dwight.

LOLNets.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

When do they have their next pick? Is next season because they're really going to want it now.

If they weren't so retarded they would likely have Favors, Lopez, Knight(Walker) and another great pick this year going into next rebuilding properly. Instead they trade everything for DWill and are now likely to fail. Too bad Jazz are retarded as well with like 8 Cs and PFs.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I'm convinced that Utah's getting rid of either Jefferson or Millsap at the trade deadline just like the Clippers will shop Mo at the trade deadline and the Wolves shop Beasley.

Calling it.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



IMPULSE said:


> *i'm still waiting for the blatche project to fail. he's an underwhelming cunt*, wall actually needs talent to be great so he's a second tier point guard. young will be gone, crawford appears to be bad. i can't even keep track between the european players, one doesn't play and jan is hurt. wizards need team not a whole bunch of projects with projects, and some monta ellis lite shooters.
> 
> i miss the days when lebron take the wizards out by himself. that was the playoff run years.


lolblatche. I'll never forget the game when he was doing everything he could to get that last rebound for a triple double, even as far as asking Jianlian to let him get the offensive rebound on the ft attempt. what a headcase.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

^^^Wasn't he the idiot that missed on his own rim to get a rebound? 

All those guys should go to the Lakers for LUKE, our trade thing, WORLD PEACE, and Fisher.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Is Usher still part owner of the Cavs or did he leave once he got word LeBron was moving on?


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

why would he ask that guy when his translator isn't around? smh blatche need to smarten up, and you can't ask for the ball on the wizards. you just have to hope to obtain it, these guys probably think the word assist is lost in translation to wizard's speak.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> ^^^Wasn't he the idiot that missed on his own rim to get a rebound?
> 
> All those guys should go to the Lakers for LUKE, our trade thing, WORLD PEACE, and Fisher.


Nope. That would be the great Ricky Davis.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> *^^^Wasn't he the idiot that missed on his own rim to get a rebound?
> *
> All those guys should go to the Lakers for LUKE, our trade thing, WORLD PEACE, and Fisher.


yup lol


----------



## TKOK

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I was having a good day until I heard Demarcus Cousins demanded a trade. fuck.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

DeMarcus is a hypocrite.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



TKOK! said:


> I was having a good day until I heard Demarcus Cousins demanded a trade. fuck.


that's not gonna happen. They'd fire Westphal before they do that. When two of you're best players are complain about the coach, he's gonna be toast


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



TKOK! said:


> I was having a good day until I heard Demarcus Cousins demanded a trade. fuck.


I agree. The 49ers are the #2 seed in the NFC and I was happy and then I heard that this immature prick demanded a trade. What an idiot. I have no idea why he thinks he's too good for this team or something. He's still so young and has much to learn.

This is my reaction to Demarcus Cousins:


----------



## TKOK

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



abrown0718 said:


> that's not gonna happen. They'd fire Westphal before they do that. When two of you're best players are complain about the coach, he's gonna be toast


I'm not sure whether I like Westphal or not. I like him more than our last couple coaches But I have yet to see a lot of improvement. I know the team is young, but you would expect to see something. 


Who was the other guy who complained?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



TKOK! said:


> I was having a good day until I heard Demarcus Cousins demanded a trade. fuck.


You should feel good knowing that there are alot of smart GM's in the league that won't take a chance on a guy like him...oh wait:no:


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I've been reading the last few pages again. (E-mail link sends me to pages I've already replied to.) A few things made me laugh.

1] The talk of trading Bynum anywhere; He's a decent player when he's on the court, but that's not enough frequency.

2] The talk of Kobe's horrible play, shoot-first stuff, & Brown bowing to him. That's the way he's always been, & the same way Brown was with Lebron in OH. (Look where that got him.) The difference? Kobe has several NBA rings, Lebron may get 1 from his fiancee.

3] Right now, I'm watching Steven Tyler on TV & reading an NBA thread; Makes me think "Celtics".


----------



## ABrown

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



TKOK! said:


> I'm not sure whether I like Westphal or not. I like him more than our last couple coaches But I have yet to see a lot of improvement. I know the team is young, but you would expect to see something.
> 
> 
> Who was the other guy who complained?


Evans. After the Knicks game, they were both throwing Westphal under the bus, saying they didn't know what they were doing out there, that there weren't really running any sets, and that they weren't happy with the the coaches playcalling.

Westphal isn't a bad coach. I think it's the pieces has has more than anything


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

http://ca.sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog...=Aj70WPe_kWehJ7U4Xht3iHTqbwM6?urn=nba-wp12692



> The NBA bad boy dreamed up the team after hearing that rival strip joint Rick's Cabaret launched a league with former Atlanta Hawk Spud Webb, who runs the Texas Legends, an NBA Development League team.
> 
> Rodman even is challenging Rick's Cabaret's topless team to a charity game.
> 
> "I don't know too many men that don't like a good-looking woman running up and down around the court," Rodman said.


I almost died laughing. :lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Worm is always doing something outrageous.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Notorious what would you think of Cousins the Celtics for whatever you guys can offer them that doesn't include Rondo?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

We offer JaJuan Johnson, Avery Bradley, our 1st round pick and the Clippers 1st round pick and then yeah I'm down.

That's the highest I go though, I don't give up any of the Big 4 or Brandon Bass/Jeff Green for a mentally unstable unproven immature kid who probably has bipolar disorder. He's like the Ndamukong Suh of the NBA.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Pfft, don't compare him to Suh. Suh is at least a beast and already one of the best, Cousins is just immature and thinks he is better than he actually is.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Yeah you're right. Cousins really rubbed the wrong way. Not only is he a bipolar immature hypocrite, but who the hell does he think he is to request a trade 5 games into his sophomore season?

Last time I checked, you are no Blake Griffin. You are no John Wall. Hell you are no Landry Fields, you finished 4th in ROY voting in arguably the weakest rookie class in the last 10 years. You're a C shooting below 40% and got killed 2 days ago against the Knicks by Josh fucking Harrellson but yet you wanna request a trade because you don't like your team? Sit the fuck down.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Didn't Boston void Jeff Green's contract a little while ago? 

I don't think you can completely credit Cousins w/ his mediocre shooting, because apparently Sacramento doesn't have an offensive set. If he was on a team where he could do the pick & roll/pop frequently and get the ball in the post more often, it'd surely increase.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Cousins and Salmons for Bass, Rasheed's contract and 1st round pick


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Brandon Marshall is the NFL comparison you're looking for with Cousins.

And yeah, the C's voided Green's contract, because he'll be a RFA after the season anyways and they can just resign him regardless.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



LarryCoon said:


> Cousins and Salmons for Bass, Rasheed's contract and 1st round pick


The last thing Sacramento needs is another average PF. Cousins/Hayes/Hickson/Jason Thompson/Bass? Bleh.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Did Hayes heart test ever come back well? Remember he had raised a cause for concern preseason.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

He went to some legit hospital and they said that he has no heart issue so the Kings re-signed him after previously voiding his contract.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Its a rebuilding move. Sacramento to draft a center. Meanwhile, Chuck Hayes and Jason Thompson will be the C. Too many headcases in Sacramento to make it work.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



LarryCoon said:


> Cousins and Salmons for Bass, Rasheed's contract and 1st round pick


No way Sac trades two players for Bass. And doesn't Salmons have a horrible contract?


----------



## TKOK

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Unless i'm mistaken I don't the has a horrible contract. But I don't want Bass. What we need is a good pg. Tyreke's a good player sure but he's not a pg. neither is Thorton or Jimmer.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I think Danny should play the vets limited minutes today. Let the vets start off the game but play no more than maybe 25 minutes.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

5/39 for Salmons. I think the Kings should try swapping Salmons for Mo Williams straight up. cut 3 years off the length.

Cleveland has plenty of solid PG's in Sessions and Boobie, could try swapping Salmons (they have no SG) and Cosuins and some more front court depth and maybe take back Jamison's expiring contract.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



> Petrie made it clear that the decision to publicly announce Cousins' trade demand was an attempt to send a strong message to the 21-year-old with the hope that he changes his ways. It wasn't, Petrie insisted, a sign that Cousins is now on the trading block.
> 
> "I think in the larger picture of things he's just got to find a way to swallow those things and learn to grow up," Petrie said. "Learn to be more professional, learn to put in the effort and time, grow as a player. Help him help himself and help the team."
> 
> I've known him since '09 when he was going into his freshman year [at Kentucky]," Chuck Hayes said. "He's a tremendous talent. Maybe it takes a couple more years for him to get it or for him to figure out this game and how he can best dominate this game.
> 
> "But right now, the guy -- as good as he is talented, that's how much he is emotional. He'll show everything. And in this game, you have to have short-term memory. Learn to forget about it and move on. ... I've talked to [Cousins] so many times on the practice court, in the games, during the middle of the game, just so he doesn't have an outburst, just so his mood and his spirits will stay up and he'll see the brighter picture."
> 
> "The way you take it is, obviously he's a good talent, but you don't want the situation to be a distraction," Jason Thompson said. "I don't want to say the word of 'cancer-like situations' -- I'm not saying he is that but it's those types of situations. You don't want those bad situations to keep occurring, because it has a bad effect on the team.
> 
> "Obviously guys have maturing to worry about and as you grow into the league, you learn that you can't do the same stuff that you used to do when you're in high school and college. Hopefully when you have building blocks like that, you can learn from it. It can't keep happening [if you're going to be] successful."


Interesting.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

so just when i thought the wizards couldn't be any more dysfunctional, i out of boredom watch nba tv. they show this flashback to a previous game, where the coaches take a bigger L than the players. this idiotic staff puts roger mason jr. in the game and he scores. he then gets ejected seconds later for not being on the active roster. 

coaches don't even take time to know whose playing on the wizards. can this season end already.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> We offer JaJuan Johnson, Avery Bradley, our 1st round pick and the Clippers 1st round pick and then yeah I'm down.
> 
> That's the highest I go though, *I don't give up any of the Big 4 or Brandon Bass*/Jeff Green for a mentally unstable unproven immature kid who probably has bipolar disorder. He's like the Ndamukong Suh of the NBA.


you wouldn't give up a backup pf for a starting center, who only 21? Yeah dude is a headcase,but he's exactly what the Celtics need, and with the vets there and Doc, they can reign his ass in if he gets out of line.



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> 5/39 for Salmons. I think the Kings should try swapping Salmons for Mo Williams straight up. cut 3 years off the length.
> 
> *Cleveland has plenty of solid PG's in Sessions and Boobie*, could try swapping Salmons (they have no SG) and Cosuins and some more front court depth and maybe take back Jamison's expiring contract.


Sessions, yes. Gibson, no. If I were Cleveland, I wouldn't trade for Cousins. I think part of the reason he acts up, is the losing, and he'd be going into another losing situation



notorious_187 said:


> Interesting.


like I said, they'd fire Westphal before they trade him. He's too young, with too much potential to give up on already. They need to send this kid to World Peace's therapist already



IMPULSE said:


> so just when i thought the wizards couldn't be any more dysfunctional, i out of boredom watch nba tv. they show this flashback to a previous game, where the coaches take a bigger L than the players. this idiotic staff puts roger mason jr. in the game and he scores. he then gets ejected seconds later for not being on the active roster.
> 
> coaches don't even take time to know whose playing on the wizards. can this season end already.


:lmao


----------



## TKOK

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



IMPULSE said:


> so just when i thought the wizards couldn't be any more dysfunctional, i out of boredom watch nba tv. they show this flashback to a previous game, where the coaches take a bigger L than the players. this idiotic staff puts roger mason jr. in the game and he scores. he then gets ejected seconds later for not being on the active roster.
> 
> coaches don't even take time to know whose playing on the wizards. can this season end already.


The hell?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



abrown0718 said:


> you wouldn't give up a backup pf for a starting center, who only 21? Yeah dude is a headcase,but he's exactly what the Celtics need, and with the vets there and Doc, they can reign his ass in if he gets out of line.


We don't want any more headcases or goofballs which is why we got an entirely new supporting cast for the Big 4.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

A hilarious Cousins trade idea is a swap with Detroit for Monroe, Kings get rid of the headache, Pistons get more unstable because Dumars has a Cosuins boner.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

That'd be a great trade for the Kings considering Monroe is the better player and isn't an immature bi-polar locker room problem. If there was any young big I'd want Boston to go after, it would be Monroe instead of Cousins.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> No way Sac trades two players for Bass. And doesn't Salmons have a horrible contract?


Sacramento actually wants to get rid of the Salmons contract for a shorter one.



TKOK! said:


> Unless i'm mistaken I don't the has a horrible contract. But I don't want Bass. What we need is a good pg. Tyreke's a good player sure but he's not a pg. neither is Thorton or Jimmer.


Tyreke Evans for Kyle Lowry?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Kyle Lowry is the Rockets future franchise player, I don't think they're gonna give him up. IIRC he was the only player the Rockets weren't willing to give up in the NO/LA/HOU trade.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I know. I'm thinking Sacramento should add a couple of picks/assets to make it work. Tyreke has proven he is a 2 guard not 1. Jimmer is a combo guard. Marcus Thornton is playing very well as the shooting guard. They also have Garcia.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

My predictions for today:
*Warriors* vs. Suns _They'll have Monta back, so I expect them to get back on track with a win._
Wizards vs. *Celtics* _LOLWizards._
*Pacers* vs. Nets _The Pacers are gonna be to much, Deron can't do it by himself._
Raptors vs. *Knicks* _LOLRaptors._
Hawks vs. *Heat* _I have a feeling the Hawks could pull off the upset but I don't think the Hawks offense is consistent enough to get the W._
*Magic *vs. Pistons _LOLPistons._
*Spurs* vs. T'Wolves _I'll root for them, but I'll be shocked if the Wolves win. The Spurs are well-rested and I'm predicting Manu to have a huge game. Manu might be the most underrated player in the NBA._
*Thunder* vs. Mavericks _DaLOLas._
Bucks vs. *Nuggets* _I think this one will be close but I think the Nuggets get away with a 7-9 point victory._
Hornets vs. *Jazz* _Utah's at home, they have one of the best home crowds in the NBA, plus I don't think Gordon will be back. Utah wins this one easily._


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Just about every player on the Kings is immature..Just like Chuck always says, every team needs at least one old guy..One vet at least..Most teams definition of a vet now is someone in there late 20's


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

That's because Boston, San Antonio & Dallas are hogging all the vets.

/endsarcasm


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Not enough Bulls talk in this thread...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Fuck the Bulls for not giving White Mamba enough shots last night. I just wanted to see him make one


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Dallas reminds me of the Heat the year after they won it all..This can get real ugly for them...At least the homie Carlisle finley got a ring

and what Love did to them last night? man...Dude just gets it done & everyone would be crowning him as the best PF & a top 10 player if he played on a better team


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

no they wouldnt because he is poor on the defensive side. People look far too much at his stats and just claim him to be the best. He is getting there, but just like Griffin, they both need to improve a lot on that side of the ball.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Markieff Morris > Marcus Morris.

Phoenix finally made the right decision when it comes to brothers, now if only they would've gotten it right the other times: Taylor Griffin, Robin Lopez, Marcus Landry and there's another one that I'm forgetting.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

they never made the wrong choice for any of the brothers, its not like they ever had a chance to get the other brothers.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I know but it's still hilarious knowing that they pretty much always get the inferior brother.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

*Warriors* vs. Suns 
Wizards vs. *Celtics*
*Pacers* vs. Nets
*Raptors* vs. Knicks 
Hawks vs. *Heat* 
*Magic* vs. Pistons 
Spurs vs. *T'Wolves* 
*Thunder* vs. Mavericks 
Bucks vs. *Nuggets* 
*Hornets* vs. Jazz


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

If LBJ wins MVP with Wade on his team then this league is a joke.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

True words spoken by UnDeFeatedKing.

Kevin Durant is pretty much a lock to win this award in my eyes.

LBJ won't get it as long as Wade is on his team.
I don't think Rose repeats.
His only competition is Rondo and I highly doubt that Rondo could beat him.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Rose will repeat if his team gets the equalivent of 60+ wins again this year(like 55 or something.)

I could honestly see the Thunder getting 60+ wins though, they are 5-0 with Westbrook being absolutely awful, he can't really play much worse than this.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Don't understand the problem with LeBron winning with Wade on his team but whatever...


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Markieff Morris > Marcus Morris.


How would anyone know? Marcus gets basically no time in Houston, while Markieff plays like 20 minutes per game.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> Don't understand the problem with LeBron winning with Wade on his team but whatever...


Most *valuable* player
Most* VALUABLE *player
*VALUABLE*


You can't award one player the MVP if he has another player on his team that is just as good and valuable as him. That doesn't make any sense. It was the same reason I was pissed off that Nash won back to backs when Kobe was carrying his team to the playoffs. He had Amare and Marion(in his prime) with him, which means he wasn't the most valuable player since each player was as valuable as the other


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

What the hell are you guys talking about, you're acting as if LeBron barely has to score or put work into winning. LeBron has already had 3/5 games where he's scored over 30. LeBron is definitely a candidate for MVP, it doesn't matter who else is on his team. Are you saying anyone with another good player on their team doesn't deserve MVP? Do you understand how incredibly stupid that sounds?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

The #1 player in the league with the #2 player in the league on his team?

Yeah I doubt he wins MVP.

Yeah Phoenix has got this, I would've changed my prediction if I would've known that David Lee wasn't playing. Markieff Morris has got the potential to be an All-Star in a couple of years.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I still don't think people understand the most valuable concept, not even the voters themselves. the award shouldn't go the best player, it should go to the player that was the most valuable to their team and helped them win the most(and no, I don't not mean go by that stupid stat "wins added") which this season would likely either by Rose or Durant or another dark horse like Rose was last year.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> The #1 player in the league with the #2 player in the league on his team?
> 
> Yeah I doubt he wins MVP.
> 
> Yeah Phoenix has got this, I would've changed my prediction if I would've known that David Lee wasn't playing. Markieff Morris has got the potential to be an All-Star in a couple of years.


Yeah why exactly isn't he playing?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Wade ahead of Durant?


----------



## Champ

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

if the heat finish with the best record in the league and lbj leads the team in ppg he'll win mvp. it's been the clinching criteria from the start and always will be.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



Canadian said:


> Yeah why exactly isn't he playing?


He had the flu.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



Champ said:


> if the heat finish with the best record in the league and lbj leads the team in ppg he'll win mvp. it's been the criteria from the start and always will be.


Oh rly?

Paul Pierce didn't win MVP in 2008.
Chauncey Billups didn't win MVP in 2006.
Amar'e Stoudemire didn't win MVP in 2005.
What about Jermaine O'Neal in 2004?

I could keep going but point is, your post is completely untrue.

Watching NBATV and what if Michael Redd's career is revived with the Phoenix medical staff? :lmao


----------



## Champ

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

there are years when there's an exception ie lbj completely outshining pierce all year in 08


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

The GOAT didn't win in 1997.

There are far too many exceptions Champ. Nash wasn't the leading scorer both years he won it.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



Canadian said:


> What the hell are you guys talking about, you're acting as if LeBron barely has to score or put work into winning. LeBron has already had 3/5 games where he's scored over 30. LeBron is definitely a candidate for MVP, it doesn't matter who else is on his team. Are you saying anyone with another good player on their team doesn't deserve MVP? Do you understand how incredibly stupid that sounds?


Exactly, plus take Wade and/or Bosh off of Miami & Heat still win because we've seen LeBron do it in Cleveland..Heat would slip to some degree without LeBron so it would be hard for me to say LeBron's value is hurt because who he plays with...I honestly thought KG should've got it his 1st yr with Boston regardless of who he played with because his impact imo was the biggest for that team & conference..But it will be hard for anyone on the Heat to win MVP because they all take votes from each other


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Ummm, Kobe won MVP in 2008, and he deserved it tbh, (Even though I think K.G. should've won)

And HeatWave that is such bullshit. LeBron wouldn't shit on that Heat team without Bosh & Wade.
You really think he would be successful with this starting lineup?
Mario Chalmers/Mike Miller/LeBron James/Udonis Haslem/Joel Anthony.

That team makes the 07 Cavs look like the Showtime Lakers.


----------



## Champ

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

thought he won that year but yeah

kobe outshined pierce all year hence the exception


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

But what you're saying is completely untrue.

The leading scorer on the team with the #1 record in the league doesn't win MVP every year.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Lebron's Cavs teams weren't that bad, people just make them out to be worse than they actually were because after Lebron left and the got rid of some key pieces and lost Varejo(sp?) they did terrible last season.

If you want to see a bad team that got completely carried then look at Bryant's team from 05-07 or Jordans' team before Pippen got there.


----------



## Champ

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

bottom line is he deserves it if he averages 30 a game and finishes with the best record in the league regardless of wade's numbers


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

So say Durant averages 30 and 7/8 rebounds with around the same record. Who would you think deserves it more, Lebron with Wade on his team or Durant with Westbrook(although good, no where near Wade's level.)

The point is without Lebron on that team they would still be one of the best teams with Bosh and Wade, same goes for without Wade they would still be one of the best, but without Durant the Thunder would be middle of pack in the West and one of the lower seeded playoffs if not a lot worse with the way Westbrook is playing right now.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

But he won't average 30 a game for the whole season so this discussion is meaningless.

We're a week into the season.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Ummm, Kobe won MVP in 2008, and he deserved it tbh, (Even though I think K.G. should've won)
> 
> And HeatWave that is such bullshit. LeBron wouldn't shit on that Heat team without Bosh & Wade.
> You really think he would be successful with this starting lineup?
> Mario Chalmers/Mike Miller/LeBron James/Udonis Haslem/Joel Anthony.
> 
> That team makes the 07 Cavs look like the Showtime Lakers.


LeBron won 60 games with guys like Jamario Moon, Varaejo, Boobie Gibson...Why couldn't LeBron win with Haslem, Mike Miller & Chalmers? LeBron knows what it's like not to win with all-star caliber talent around him...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> LeBron won 60 games with guys like Jamario Moon, Varaejo, Boobie Gibson...Why couldn't LeBron win with Haslem, Mike Miller & Chalmers? LeBron knows what it's like not to win with all-star caliber talent around him...


Guess what? Boobie Gibson was a backup, Varejao was a backup, Jamario Moon was a backup.

Mo Williams > Mario Chalmers
Anthony Parker > Mike Miller
Antawn Jamison > Udonis Haslem
Zydrunas Ilgauskas > Joel Anthony

Then he had guys like Delonte, Varejao, J.J. Hickson, Jamario Moon, Boobie Gibson, etc. all coming off the bench.

You guys are really underrating LeBron's supporting cast. They didn't win 19 games because LeBron left them, he wasn't the only person who left. LeBron left, Delonte left, Shaq left, Big Z left. These guys were the 7th seed in the East in December, but then Varejao got injured for the season, a month later Antawn Jamison gets injured for the season and then on top of that Mo Williams gets injured for an extended period of time which resulted in the 26 game losing streak. Then right after the trade deadline, Baron Davis is injured for about 3 weeks. It wasn't just LeBron.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> Wade ahead of Durant?


not in my eyes



notorious_187 said:


> Oh rly?
> 
> Paul Pierce didn't win MVP in 2008.
> Chauncey Billups didn't win MVP in 2006.
> Amar'e Stoudemire didn't win MVP in 2005.
> What about Jermaine O'Neal in 2004?
> 
> I could keep going but point is, your post is completely untrue.
> 
> *Watching NBATV and what if Michael Redd's career is revived with the Phoenix medical staff? :lmao*


why not? Nash and Hill seem to never age and they've kept Hill pretty much injury free, not to mention Amare'. I remember when he first got here, he was talking about "checking his levels" and he was doing all of these weird stretches that he learned form the Phoenix staff. Those guys are the best in the biz


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Antwan & Mo came in when Cavs were already rolling..Jamison only played with LeBron for like 3 months & Mo only played like 1-2 yrs with LeBron..Naming Anthony Parker further proves my point, and yeah, Big Z's rejuvenation was due to LeBron


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> Antwan & Mo came in when Cavs were already rolling..Jamison only played with LeBron for like 3 months & Mo only played like 1-2 yrs with LeBron..Naming Anthony Parker further proves my point, and yeah, Big Z's rejuvenation was due to LeBron


LeBron only had two 60 win seasons and Mo was there for both of them. LeBron really only had two years of success in Cleveland, the rest were like Atlanta Hawks seasons. Only reason he made it to the Finals in 07 was because he went into god mode against Detroit, the greatest series ever has and ever will play and that showed against San Antonio.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Two 60 win & two 50 win seasons surrounded with subpar talent...He could do the same thing in Miami, New York or wherever he went...


----------



## Champ

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

why wouldn't lebron be able to average 30 a game?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

He could probably win 50 with the Miami supporting cast without Bosh & Wade but not 60. No sir.

A poor coach plus a poor supporting cast, no fucking way. And if you think so, you are delusional as hell.

@Champ: I'm not saying LeBron couldn't do it, I was just saying I doubt it'll happen. And if I were betting money on it, I'd bet against him averaging 30.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Never said he'd win 60, I just said they wouldnt slip as far...

Why is Spoelstra a poor coach? and what's the difference between Miami's supporting cast & the ones LeBron had?


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

For starters if you put the Cavs in the West they would never have won 60 games in a season. Secondly he played in the second worst division in those 60+ win years, and the only reason they were the second worst is because the Atlantic division was absolutely awful. Third, his team wasn't that bad, you're trying to make it seem far worse than it actually was, if he had a starting group of Luke Walton, Smush Parker, Lamor Odom, and Kwame Brown and managed 60 wins then I would give him credit.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> Never said he'd win 60, I just said they wouldnt slip as far...
> 
> Why is Spoelstra a poor coach? and what's the difference between Miami's supporting cast & the ones LeBron had?


So you think Spoelstra is a good coach? First person I've ever heard say that.

LeBron's 2nd best player in Cleveland was Mo Williams, his 2nd best player in that Miami team would be Udonis Haslem.
LeBron's 3rd best player in Cleveland was Zydrunas Ilgauskas, his 3rd best player in that Miami team would be Norris Cole.

Delonte West is better than any guard on that Heat team and he was a backup, Anderson Varejao is better than any big on that Miami team and he was a backup.

How can you say they're equal?


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Mo Williams never deserved an All-star berth. Mo Williams is basically the Laker's and Celtic's fifth best player in their respective championship run


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Spoelstra is not a poor coach, ppl just expect him to know how to manage 3 stars which he's never done before & only dealt with Wade for one year...He's young and needs time but so far he's done pretty good as far as I'm concerned even before LeBron & Bosh joined..

and as far as I'm concerned, Haslem is better than any role player LeBron played with in Cleveland...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

That's not the point. We're comparing LeBron's supporting cast in Cleveland to the one in Miami without Wade and Bosh.

The only thing Haslem is good for is drawing charges and rebounding.

Mo Williams > Haslem.
Big Z > Haslem.
Antawn > Haslem.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Ronny Turiaf broken hand, more time for McGee!


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

:lmao how can you say Spo is a good coach when he actually hasn't done anything good. He is a figurehead at best for Riley. The guy needs to be released and they need to find a better coach to run this team, one that could take advantage of Wade and Lebron's defensive skills and also utlize and offensive scheme, or anything for that matter because I don't even think Spo has one.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

It's also funny how people were giving Spo credit for creating that play to beat Minnesota but yet he stole that play from Doc Rivers.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> That's not the point. We're comparing LeBron's supporting cast in Cleveland to the one in Miami without Wade and Bosh.
> 
> The only thing Haslem is good for is drawing charges and rebounding.
> 
> Mo Williams > Haslem.
> Big Z > Haslem.
> Antawn > Haslem.


Them 3 better than Haslem? wow....wow....wow


----------



## ABrown

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> It's also funny how people were giving Spo credit for creating that play to beat Minnesota but yet he stole that play from Doc Rivers.


During the game, the Heat broadcasters even said that :lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> Them 3 better than Haslem? wow....wow....wow


Yes. What makes Haslem so much better? All he can do is draw charges and rebound. He can't score for shit, he shoots barely above 30%.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Yes. What makes Haslem so much better? All he can do is draw charges and rebound. He can't score for shit, he shoots barely above 30%.


It's been five fucking games. He's a career 49.8 % shooter with range out to near the three point line.


----------



## JM

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

This year...sure...

He's a 50% shooter for his career and actually has decent range.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I forgot about Dwight possibly being MVP if he can start scoring like he was in playoffs again.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Who cares about what he did years ago?

This is 2012, not 2006.

So do you guys think a team could win 50 games with current Udonis Haslem as the #2 option?

Hell fucking no. And HeatWave if you really think that, you're really sipping the LeBron kool-aid.


----------



## JM

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I don't care about any of that hypothetical nonsense. All I say is Haslem is clearly better than you make him out to be.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Who cares about what he did years ago?
> 
> This is 2012, not 2006.
> 
> So do you guys think a team could win 50 games with current Udonis Haslem as the #2 option?
> 
> Hell fucking no. And HeatWave if you really think that, you're really sipping the LeBron kool-aid.


The fuck are you talking about? He's never even had a FG% below 45%.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



JM said:


> I don't care about any of that hypothetical nonsense. All I say is Haslem is clearly better than you make him out to be.


Well that's what this whole discussion is about. HeatWave is claiming that a team with Udonis Haslem as the #2 option could win 50 games.

Yeah he has a decent jumper, but fact is fact and right now he's shooting barely above 30%. I don't give a damn what he did 3 years ago.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

The fuck are you talking about 3 years ago? Quit being a moron. Last season he shot 51.2 percent for fucks sakes.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

he's only taken 30 shots notorious.


and no, Haslem is not good enough to be a second option, third or fourth, he is a good bench player, that is all. His best scoring year was 11 points, that isn't good enough to be the second option.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Who cares how many shots he's taken? You guys have judged other players based on the 5 games played so far this season so why is it so different for Udonis Haslem?


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Nah, if Haslem is the no#2 option, even being paired with the best player today (Lebron James) they wouldn't reach 50 games unless options 3,4 and 5 are as good as Haslem was in 06


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Well hypothetically the 3, 4 & 5 options would be Mike Miller, Mario Chalmers & Joel Anthony.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

rudygay22 Rudy Gay
I think Ima go to WWE Raw tonight, who else is going?

It begins = Rudy Gay



notorious_187 said:


> Well hypothetically the 3, 4 & 5 options would be Mike Miller, Mario Chalmers & Joel Anthony.


Then no


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Never said how many games Miami would win, just that Miami wouldn't slip that far without Wade & Bosh based on what LeBron has done in Cleveland..To me, Haslem as a #2 is better than what LeBron had in Cleveland..As far as I'm concerned, this convo died when I saw Big Z, Mo & Antawn > Haslem


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



LarryCoon said:


> rudygay22 Rudy Gay
> I think Ima go to WWE Raw tonight, who else is going?
> 
> It begins = Rudy Gay


LMFAOOOO!

Ugh I hope since Warriors lost, the Raptors could beat the Knicks at least, would make my night.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> Never said how many games Miami would win, just that Miami wouldn't slip that far without Wade & Bosh based on what LeBron has done in Cleveland..To me, Haslem as a #2 is better than what LeBron had in Cleveland..As far as I'm concerned, this convo died when I saw Big Z, Mo & Antawn > Haslem


Thank god you're not a GM if you'd rather have Udonis Haslem as a #2 option before Mo Williams.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I think this argument died when you said Haslem was better than Jamison and Mo. There is no way he is even remotely close to either of those two. The guy averages like 10 and 8 as a starter, he is nothing special whatsoever and would do shit all. The team would do as good as Wade was doing with them before, which was around 42 wins.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

THE STEAMER!!!

Flip Saunders ejected after a minute and half. :lmao

Tommy Heinsohn: "Flip has just Flipped out." :lmao


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I have a feeling Greg will be taking over that starting role in Boston, or at least he should.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Majority of Boston fans want Greg to start.

Also I'm dying laughing at Tommy Heinsohn comparing him to Bill Russell. :lmao

Him and Stacey King are pretty much alike except Tommy's quieter and is always arguing the referee's calls.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

dont forget laker fans they pick him up immediately in fantasy leagues. :side:

LETS GO GREG, YOU GOT THIS SHIT.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

That's alright Steamer. John Wall dunked on you but at least you tried to block it unlike some people wearing the jersey number 5. :side:

But that's ok, because Jason Maxiell dunked on him Friday...he tried it again a quarter later and got shat on by Steamer.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Wizards just won a quarter. I'm so glad they hit this milestone tonight. Maybe five or six games from now they can attempt to win a half.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Avery Bradley is an amazing defender too bad he might be the worst offensive point guard in the league.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

The Raptors always do so well until the 4th, I hope that's not the case tonight. Bargnani is performing amazingly well and has been basically every other game this season, I'm beyond impressed.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

good, hopefully he can keep that up until the trading deadline and then be shiped off with Jose.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Isn't Bargnani being guarded by Jorts?

Cause last time I checked Amar'e wasn't playing (Not that Amar'e is any good either).


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> good, hopefully he can keep that up until the trading deadline and then be shiped off with Jose.


What? I would not want Bargnani to leave. I actually think Bargnani is going to make the all-star team this year.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

:lmao why wouldn't you want fadeaway brick to leave? He is the cancer of the team. Just because he scores doesn't mean he should stay and doesn't mean he should be apart of the futre.

The future should include Bayless, DeRozan, the white Euro guy that is coming from wherever, and Barnes/Drummond/Davis.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I've been reading people arguing that the Raptors got the best player in the draft last year.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

LOLKNICKS.

The Celtics will still probably win the Atlantic. :lmao


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> :lmao why wouldn't you want fadeaway brick to leave? He is the cancer of the team. Just because he scores doesn't mean he should stay and doesn't mean he should be apart of the futre.
> 
> The future should include Bayless, DeRozan, the white Euro guy that is coming from wherever, and Barnes/Drummond/Davis.


Are you stupid? Bargnani is wet, he's far from the cancer of the team. The only person who's been hitting brick and air way more then he should be lately is DeRozan.



LarryCoon said:


> I've been reading people arguing that the Raptors got the best player in the draft last year.


Seriously? I heard he sucks lol


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Jonas Valanciunas is a stud, he dominated EuroBasket last year, he's the Raptors best draft pick since Chris Bosh.

So Canadian, you'd rather keep Bargnani over DeRozan?


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

wizards won a half, they need to take baby steps and win 3/4 of the game like lebron.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Bargs is wet today. Did he miss yet?

@Canadian
I haven't seen him play but I think he'll be good. The reason he dropped to fifth is because he isn't going to play in the NBA yet for a couple of years.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Last Year stats for Andrea
MPG-35.7
FG%-0.448
3%-0.345
FT%-0.820
OReb-1.1
DReb-4.1
Reb-5.2
Assists-1.8
Steals-0.5
Blocks-0.7
PPG-21.4

Those are not at all good numbers for a center. Those are numbers for a SG, and if he was a SG then those numbers would actually be pretty good, too bad he is a 7 foot PF/C that can't even get 6 boards a game. He needs to go and they need to rebuild with their future talent that actually have potential.

**** he is coming next year. For sure, in fact he might come this year if his team goes bankrupt.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

That was a sick reverse alleyoop by Ricky and D-Will.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Can't wait to see Jonas then.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

What about the other guy that was stuck overseas that said he was better than Dwight? He was drafted by Minny and then they traded him to the Rockets for Brad Miller and like a 2nd round pick.

Edit: His name is Donatas Motiejunas. :lmao The guy sounded like a supreme douche.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Jonas Valanciunas is a stud, he dominated EuroBasket last year, he's the Raptors best draft pick since Chris Bosh.
> 
> So Canadian, you'd rather keep Bargnani over DeRozan?


As of right now, yes, no questions asked. Bargnani is much more developed and still isn't even at his peak. DeRozan has a long way to go.



LarryCoon said:


> Bargs is wet today. Did he miss yet?
> 
> @Canadian
> I haven't seen him play but I think he'll be good. The reason he dropped to fifth is because he isn't going to play in the NBA yet for a couple of years.


I don't think he has. Oh seriously? Well I'm excited to see him play next year, maybe if the Raptors pick up another nice acquisition this year, then we'll have a pretty good team next year.



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Last Year stats for Andrea
> MPG-35.7
> FG%-0.448
> 3%-0.345
> FT%-0.820
> OReb-1.1
> DReb-4.1
> Reb-5.2
> Assists-1.8
> Steals-0.5
> Blocks-0.7
> PPG-21.4
> 
> Those are not at all good numbers for a center. Those are numbers for a SG, and if he was a SG then those numbers would actually be pretty good, too bad he is a 7 foot PF/C that can't even get 6 boards a game. He needs to go and they need to rebuild with their future talent that actually have potential.
> 
> **** he is coming next year. For sure, in fact he might come this year if his team goes bankrupt.


Okay clearly he wasn't playing his role of a C last year, he was playing as if he was a PF/SG, which is where he's far better off and new coach D Casey is definitely doing the right thing now putting him at the Forward position more so then a Center. He also played poorly defensively this year, ever since Casey started initiating his players to play better defense, Bargnanis entire game has changed greatly for the better.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

If Bargnani is the future of the Raptors, you guys might as well contract from the NBA. You guys will never make the playoffs as long as he's the star player.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

So..the C's now have a C that plays defense, jumps, rebounds, blocks shots, makes FT's and hits 15 ft jumpers? I'm in love..


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I think he has officially got the starting role and will average 36 MPG and have around 6 BPG. WE CAN ALL DREAM RIGHT NOTORIOUS?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

We've got our starting lineup for the future:
PG - Rajon Rondo
SG - Arron Afflalo
SF - Jeff Green
PF - JaJuan Johnson
C - Greg Stiemsma

DYNASTY.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

the wizards won 3 quarters of the game. them short term goals seem to be working. maybe it's just flip being gone.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Bargnani is a pretty good player. Not quite a franchise player but Andrea would make for a nice compliment to a star.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

He really isn't. I've seen him a lot since he was drafted and he just isn't good. scoring 20 PPG is not that impressive when he shoots as much as he does and has poor shot selection. His defense is terrible, his post offense is terrible, his post defense is terrible, and he rebonds terribly, also doesn't block.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I don't know what you're talking about. Bargnani can score as effectively as any big man in the NBA. He's shooting more than 50% this season and averages 17-18 shots a game. High FT%, stretches the floor, etc,. Post offense isn't elite but he has some go-to moves. Thing is, Bargnani is a finesse player. He's a top 15 - top 20 scorer in the NBA. To say he is terrible is overdoing it.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I hope the Hawks get this W.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Jesus Shuttlesworth has been amazing this year, he's playing at an All-Star level.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



Father Flex said:


> I don't know what you're talking about. Bargnani can score as effectively as any big man in the NBA. He's shooting more than 50% this season and averages 17-18 shots a game. High FT%, stretches the floor, etc,. Post offense isn't elite but he has some go-to moves. Thing is, Bargnani is a finesse player. He's a top 15 - top 20 scorer in the NBA. To say he is terrible is overdoing it.


Please don't tell me you're going off five games. He is .450% FG scorer, that 50% will start falling soon enough. Stretching the floor is nice, but so is getting offensive rebounds or rebounds in general which he never does. His FT% is nice, it would be niceif he got to the line more.

He is terrible without a doubt, you don't want a one dimensional scoring center in the current league. If you consider him a PF that would just make him worse considering how many great PFs are currently in the league. He needs to be traded, there is no way around it, and should not be apart of the future whatsoever unless he proves over the course of a WHOLE season that he can do more than just score.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

T-Mac just beat the greatest team of all-time.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Lol. Okay...


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Honestly dont see why teams have so little interest in TMac, Bulls should have signed him last year tbh. For a bench player he is pretty productive all around. I guess his attitude is still holding him back.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Brewer is exponentially better than TMAC. He's been the best all around player on the Bulls next to Deng this year.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

The Hawks and Magic are now discussing a Dwight Howard trade.

I would expect the Magic would probably get Horford, Hinrich and probably some other filler back. I don't think Smith would be involved in the trade since Dwight has been requesting for the Magic to acquire him adding to the fact that they are best friends and Josh would probably be a reason Dwight would want to play there.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Dwight was raised in Atlanta, if I'm not mistaking...


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

when did the NBA become the "lets go play with our friends league"? Just because you're playing a child's game doesn't mean you should go places just to play with your friends.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Yeah that's another reason.

UDK mad cause Dwight ain't goin to Hollywood!


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

he wasnt coming anyways.

But seriously, its one thing to want to go somewhere because you want to win championships and you think you have a better chance (LBJ/Wade) its another if all you want to do is go play with your friends in your hometown and you'll have a less of a chance at a championship (Amare/Melo.) Unless Knicks had a pass first PG and more defensive players they dont have a chance at a championship and the Hawks would be giving up a lot more than just Horford and Hinrich for Howard and their chances might decrease as well.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Well I did say Horford, Hinrich and other filler and draft picks.

Miami, New York, Atlanta & Lob City need to take some tips from Danny Ainge on how to team up superstars and put a great supporting cast around them in a couple months.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Why would they take Hinrich? It likely be Teague instead of him because at least Teague is young and seems to have some good potential.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Tbh at the moment Hinrich is better than Teague, plus Otis already said that he wants veterans that can help Orlando win now not prospects.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

:lmao I'd bet that if Otis proposed a trade getting them some average old players instead of prospects like Teague the trade would be vetoed by the owner and then he would follow by firing him. Tbh though, I think he only said that so other teams would offer them some trades as well so they can gain some leverage on the small list of teams that Howard gave them.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I wouldn't put it past Otis. Remember he got the Finals and got rid of 3 of the 5 starters that got Orlando there. And that was the first straw that made Dwight want to leave.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

My recap of a bit...

1] Yes, those guys (& several others) are better than Haslem.
2] I wouldn't rule out Dwight coming to LA; I'd be worried what we'd toss to get him after our pre-season that we had.
3] I think, regardless of how Lebron plays (if at all), the players around him get under-rated; It happened in Cleveland for sure, & seems to happen in Florida too.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

TWolves look like they'll be a playoff team this year. Two good wins in a row and two close loses to the two best teams in the league. Very bright future, they just need a center. Oh and just realized they have three second overall picks on their team and like 6 guys in total that were drafted in the top 5 :lmao


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

And Ricky Rubio is fun as shit to watch.

Lamar Odom didn't look like a fat load for the first time this season last night. I was wondering if he forgot he was playing in the NBA for a minute there.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I still haven't seen Rubio play.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Damn you don't know what you're missing.

He's like a young Steve Nash just without the great jumper, his jumper is decent but nowhere near Nash's level.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Nash doesn't get as many turnovers. His no looks are pretty nice, and his passing is also solid, but no one is comparable to Nash in that regard. Hell, Nash would have been a great scorer too if he ever decided to take shots when he managed to get into the lane at will nearly every possession.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> when did the NBA become the "lets go play with our friends league"? Just because you're playing a child's game doesn't mean you should go places just to play with your friends.


Ever since stars didn't have multiple hall of famers to help them

ala James Worthy and Kareem helping Magic

Pippen and Rodman to Jordan

and Robert Parish and Kevin Mchale to Bird


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

thay doesnt mean go team up with a subpar all-star Josh Smith who looks like he is getting worse every year.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I'm not really sure if Dwight is resigning there. If atlanta gives up Horford, it would be the same crappy salary structure except with a bit more talented players


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



LarryCoon said:


> Ever since stars didn't have multiple hall of famers to help them
> 
> ala James Worthy and Kareem helping Magic
> 
> and Robert Parish and Kevin Mchale to Bird


Well to be fair, there were less teams then. There were 23 teams when Magic got drafted to join Kareem and then later they traded for the Cavs pick and ended up getting the chance to draft James Worthy.

Same with Boston, they drafted Bird and then traded their pick (#1 overall) and another 1st round pick to Golden State for Robert Parish and the #3 pick who they ended up selecting Kevin McHale.

Along with less teams, back then the GM's were much, much, much smarter.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

:lmao I believe we also got Magic Johnson with the Cavs pick that we got before. The Cavs basically made the Hollywood Lakers for us.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

LOLCLEVELANDSPORTS


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Well to be fair, there were less teams then. There were 23 teams when Magic got drafted to join Kareem and then later they traded for the Cavs pick and ended up getting the chance to draft James Worthy.
> 
> Same with Boston, they drafted Bird and then traded their pick (#1 overall) and another 1st round pick to Golden State for Robert Parish and the #3 pick who they ended up selecting Kevin McHale.
> 
> Along with less teams, back then the GM's were much, much, much smarter.


Less teams or not, its been proven time and time again that you almost always need multiple hall of famers plus a lot of decent role players to win a championship.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

:hmm: Is Pau Gasol a future HoF?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

The 2008/09 & 2009/10 Lakers only had 1 HOF though.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Oh and just realized the new CBA has completely fucked the Thunder in terms managing their two stars. Durant's salary is now the max, lucky bastard will be receiving Kobe like deals in no time with getting this shit two years earlier, and Westbrook will be eligible by next as well(well unless he keeps playing like a bum, then they'll get lucky and won't have to pay him the max.) Which means unless Thunder start getting paid big time, it's going to cost them a lot to keep Westbrook and Durant around, not to mention Harden is clearly a star in the making and Ibaka is a defensive stud and young as well which are two more players they will have to pay.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Tyson Chandler has been such a bust for the Knicks. Kept telling you guys he was overrated and isn't shit without an elite PG.

LOL at all the Knicks hype anyway. It's like you guys thought all of a sudden signing Tyson Chandler would make them a good defensive team as if one good defender can turn all the shitty ones around him into decent defenders.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I dont recall anyone saying Knicks were great and I seriously dont think one person said they were a good defensive team. And lol at calling a 38 year old even close to an elite PG, he wasn't close last year, just a smart vet that knows his role. He's also not a bust, Knicks are a bust as a whole. Melo and Amare's defenses are terrible, their role players are terrible, and Chandler can't literally anchor a WHOLE defense by himself, that is asking far too much. 

Knicks fucked up last year when I, and many others, repeatedly said they were retarded for trading for Melo instead of just signing him during FA. They would have kept all their great role players, with bright futures and great potential, like Chandler, Gallo, and all the rest, but instead got greedy and retarded and settled for Melo and chauncy. And another thing they accept Billup's option and then released him with the amnesty clause. Are they honestly that fucking stupid and without a direction that they can't even get that right?d They need to fire their whole management and start over from there, but that won't happen because their owner is inlove with their president(Walsh i think) when he is a complete fucking moron.

Just like I said the Clippers were retarded for doing their trade that will cost their heavily in the long run, they might be champions, but they would have been a lot more had they kept Gordon.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

What if the Knicks don't try to get Melo in February and the Nuggets say fuck it and trade him to New Jersey? Carmelo even said that the Knicks were his first choice but if he got traded to the Nets, he probably would've signed an extension.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

You do realize players are smart enough to say that to ensure the team they really want to go to makes the trade right away and as fast as possible. Melo might be the biggest idiot of them all for fucking everything up by getting the trade done so early instead of just waiting it out. Knicks wont ever get their championship because they fucked everything up.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I agree with you. The Knicks management fucked everything up.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

My predictions for tonight:
Bobcats vs. *Cavaliers*
Hawks vs. *Bulls*
Kings vs. *Grizzlies*
Trail Blazers vs. *Thunder*
Bucks vs. *Jazz*
Rockets vs. *Lakers*


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> The 2008/09 & 2009/10 Lakers only had 1 HOF though.


Tells you a lot about Kobe



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> :hmm: Is Pau Gasol a future HoF?


Lakers had a lot of talent though.


----------



## Commander Sheppard

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Bulls beat the Hawks tonight, they have to be considered the best in the East. Bulls are really starting to roll and their offense is finally becoming cohesive. Also, Luol Deng


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



Commander Sheppard said:


> Bulls beat the Hawks tonight, they have to be considered the best in the East. Bulls are really starting to roll and their offense is finally becoming cohesive. *Also, Luol Deng*


Travelling cunt.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



Commander Sheppard said:


> Bulls beat the Hawks tonight, they have to be considered the best in the East. Bulls are really starting to roll and their offense is finally becoming cohesive. Also, Luol Deng


In a world without the Heat, yes. Besides, that logic is backwards. Raptors led by Vince Carter once beat Jordan's Bulls. Does that mean Raptors were better than the Bulls?


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



Commander Sheppard said:


> Bulls beat the Hawks tonight, they have to be considered the best in the East. Bulls are really starting to roll and their offense is finally becoming cohesive. Also, Luol Deng


Umm no, the Heat would still remain the best in the East.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Until the Heat can beat the zone, they're not the best in the East in my eyes.

IMO, the East is still up for grabs.


----------



## Commander Sheppard

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Hawks are one of the most underrated teams in the East, in my opinion. I'm a Bulls homer, to be fair. Still, I don't think the Heat have the defensive ability or bench to beat the Bulls. Just think the Bulls are looking fantastic. Also, Luol Deng.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

lets think for a moment. The Heat ran over the Bulls and Celtics last year in the playoffs, easily beating both teams and only struggling in one game in each series. I'd take them over any other team in the East right now, unless the Bulls prove to be better than them. Hawks always disappoint in the playoffs, I expect no different this year.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

1. The Bulls & Celtics were both injured, Miami was not.
2. The Bulls & Celtics did not play zone against Miami, because at that time it wasn't known that that was their weakness. However, Dallas exposed them in the Finals with their weakness against the zone and the Celtics let it be known last week that the Heat still are shit against the zone. And what I'm speaking is completely fact about the zone, the Heat ranked at 30th in points per 100 possessions when played against the zone.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

1.:lmao Rondo wouldn't have beat them even if he was healthy. Who was hurt on the Bulls? 
2. Completely wrong. Last season some teams played zone against them and it was shown then that the zone worked, if Bulls/Celtics weren't smart enough to see that then its their own fault and not every team can run a good zone because it is harder than man to man defense.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

1. Rondo had a dislocated elbow, Paul Pierce had the injured heel which carried over into this season, and Ray Allen had issues with his chest. Derrick Rose was playing with a sprained ankle, Boozer had the turf toe and Noah was still hurt from his sprained ankle which didn't heal until the EuroBasket Tournament in July.
2. Ok not every team can run a good zone but I'll tell you this, Boston & Chicago are more than capable of running an effective zone against Miami, and Atlanta proved that they can too.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

If your team is riddled with injury-prone players or really old players then you can expect them to be injured, Boston will likely have injuries again and so will Bulls. Heat, for the most, are really durable because Lebron is a beast and Bosh isn't really someone that puts his body through too much. Wade, on the other hand, has potential to get injured and that would really fuck them up, he isn't going to last for more than 4 years sadly. I don't mean he will retire, but he is 30 and puts his body through a lot each year and has already had some previous injuries.

Boston certainly cannot run a good zone because they wouldn't be quick enough.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

December 27, 2011 begs to differ.

Only reason we lost is because Norris Cole played out of his mind and bailed them out, and I highly doubt he's gonna put up performances like that all throughout the playoffs.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> If your team is riddled with injury-prone players or really old players then you can expect them to be injured, Boston will likely have injuries again and so will Bulls. Heat, for the most, are really durable because Lebron is a beast and Bosh isn't really someone that puts his body through too much. Wade, on the other hand, has potential to get injured and that would really fuck them up, he isn't going to last for more than 4 years sadly. I don't mean he will retire, but he is 30 and puts his body through a lot each year and has already had some previous injuries.
> 
> Boston certainly cannot run a good zone because they wouldn't be quick enough.


Completely agree with everything said here.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> December 27, 2011 begs to differ.
> 
> Only reason we lost is because Norris Cole played out of his mind and bailed them out, and I highly doubt he's gonna put up performances like that all throughout the playoffs.


Cole had 20 points, but Dooling had 18. Neither will do much of that in the playoffs, and sure, you'll have Pierce back, but the big three were super effective on you in game as well. Allen also won't give you almost 30 consistently in the playoffs. As far as I'm concerned, the Celtics and Lakers have little to no chance against the Heat until I see something that shows me otherwise.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Cole had 20 points, but Dooling had 18. Neither will do much of that in the playoffs, and sure, you'll have Pierce back, but the big three were super effective on you in game as well. Allen also won't give you almost 30 consistently in the playoffs. As far as I'm concerned, the Celtics and Lakers have little to no chance against the Heat until I see something that shows me otherwise.


The C's have little to no chance? Please elaborate seeing as the Heat have *NEVER* beaten the Celtics with our healthy starting 5, adding to the fact that we have proven we can run an effective zone on them, their biggest weakness adding to the fact that we are the better team in the clutch. Sure Ray won't score 30 every night but that's what we have Pierce for and as seen earlier this season, Rondo has no problem having a 20/10 every night when he chooses to attack the basket.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

please, and I'm begging you and every other Celtics fan, to shutup about your starting 5. If you're starting 5 was ever healthy enough to play a whole season and fucking series then maybe they would have been beaten by now. BUT NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo, every fucking year they're injured, and the Celtic fans go to the same excuse the very next year. 

Hey did you know the Celtics never beat the Lakers starting 5 in the 2008 finals? Did you know Kobe's been hurt for the last 5 years with a bunch of injuries which he refuses to sit out and heal, which means no one has beaten the Lakers healthy starting 5? I guess the Lakers are unbeatable then since our starting 5 always seems to be hurt so clearly if we were fully healthy we would just be unstoppable like the Celtics.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

The Heat had an injured Haslem and injured Miller last year. Wade, Lebron and Bosh never had a training camp/preseason together due to injuries. This team was just hastily put together last year. Lebron can choke in the finals all he wants, he still beat the Bulls and Celtics while guarding the best offensive players on those teams. Miami Heat have way more excuses than both Celtics and Bulls.

The east is not up for grabs, the east is for Miami to lose and nothing else. It is the west that is up for grabs. fpalm at Bulls fans

Seriously, Bulls fans are starting to replace Lakers/Heat fans for being the most annoying and ignorant fans in basketball

edit: notorious, I will have to disagree on your point about the Miami/Bulls


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Can you guys please tell me how Miami is so unbeatable? Can you please give me a logical reason why no one stands a chance against Miami, and provide stats please and actual facts not just LEBRON IS DA BEST PLAYER OF ALL TIMEZ NO ONE CAN BEAT HIM AND WADE!


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Dumb bitches in here thinking Miami doesn't own the NBA.



notorious_187 said:


> Can you guys please tell me how Miami is so unbeatable? Can you please give me a logical reason why no one stands a chance against Miami?


1. Dwyane Wade
2. LeBron James
3. Eddy Curry


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Can you guys please tell me how Miami is so unbeatable? Can you please give me a logical reason why no one stands a chance against Miami, and provide stats please and actual facts not just LEBRON IS DA BEST PLAYER OF ALL TIMEZ NO ONE CAN BEAT HIM AND WADE!


I never said they're unbeatable, I expect them to lose again in the finals this year, but in the easy they might as well be unbeatable.

NBA PLAYOFFS- Heat win series against Celtics 4-1
/ Heat win series against Bulls 4-1

Had only one bad and close game in each series. No one cares if your team was injured, it happens a lot with the players you have, get over it.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Can you guys please tell me how Miami is so unbeatable? Can you please give me a logical reason why no one stands a chance against Miami, and provide stats please and actual facts not just LEBRON IS DA BEST PLAYER OF ALL TIMEZ NO ONE CAN BEAT HIM AND WADE!


I see OKC possibly beating Miami in the finals.

Until Durant/Westbrook explodes harder than Shaq/Kobe


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I never said they're unbeatable, I expect them to lose again in the finals this year, but in the easy they might as well be unbeatable.
> 
> NBA PLAYOFFS- Heat win series against Celtics 4-1
> / Heat win series against Bulls 4-1
> 
> Had only one bad and close game in each series. No one cares if your team was injured, it happens a lot with the players you have, get over it.


So because they beat Boston & Chicago last year, they're unbeatable this year?

Exactly the response I expected.

Only bad game and one close game in each series? The Miami/Boston series came down to the last 2 minutes every game except for the blowout in Boston.

The Miami/Chicago series every game came down to the last 2 minutes except for the blowout in Chicago.

Box scores can be deceiving bruh.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Did Celtics improve in any way that would allow them to win this year? Oh wait, they got worse because they regressed because they have a bunch of 34+ year olds that regress every year and are out of their prime.

I liked it better when you thought you guys would be the worst team in the league, celtics aren't getting past the Heat this year. 

You asked for facts and stats and I gave you all that you should have needed. Tell me why I should expect the Bulls or Celtics(LOL) to beat them. Where are you facts and stats that should tell me otherwise?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Did Celtics improve in any way that would allow them to win this year? Oh wait, they got worse because they regressed because they have a bunch of 34+ year olds that regress every year and are out of their prime.
> 
> I liked it better when you thought you guys would be the worst team in the league, celtics aren't getting past the Heat this year.


Actually yes we did and lol at 34 year olds regressing every year. You do realize Ray & Paul are coming off the most efficient seasons in their careers right? The only member of the Big 3 regressing is K.G.

Also, we have a great bench unlike last year.

Unlike you and the other posters in here, I'm not a Miami dickrider who thinks the only way a team could beat them is if they teamed up the whole entire Eastern All-Star team minus Wade & LeBron.

So basically UDK you're admitting that you have no stats or facts to back up that Miami is unbeatable so you're trying to turn the tables on me because you have no response.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

You were just crying about how terrible Bawlston was and how there's no optimism or hope for the Celtics like last week, you fucking hypocrite.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

That was so last year.

Oh and shout out to my boy Nate Robinson for signing with the Golden State Warriors!


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

wtf I should you all the playoff series, what more do you need? Celtics aren't better from last year, but if you want to think they are then you go ahead and be disappointed. 

And Miami dickrider? PLEASE. I'm by far the bigger hater of Miami and have brought up their faults again and again and have shown the most hatred for Lebron. I'm being realistic, so far this season all you've done is gone from being stupidly pessimistic to stupidly optmistic when it comes to the Celtics. Bulls have a chance if the Heat don't shut Rose down again, but they'll need an all around effort from their starting five on the offensive end to get it done.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

WHO CARES WHAT MIAMI DID IN THE PLAYOFFS LAST YEAR?

This is 2012. Are you telling me Dallas is gonna can beat Miami, OKC, the Lakers & Portland in the playoffs this year too?


----------



## Commander Sheppard

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Bulls and Miami were even last year (record-wise) including postseason and regular season. Each game was close and Miami did not steamroll over the Bulls. Every game was competitive. In fact, Chicago was the only team to have a blowout against the Heat if I remember correctly. Anyway, there isn't anything conclusive to say Miami is definitively better than Chicago.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Celtics should trade Rondo for rebuilding pieces, something like Evans and Cousins or something.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

:lmao :lmao

Danny is not trading Rondo unless we're getting a superstar or All-Star back.

Tyreke and Cousins are neither.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Ainge isn't going to do shit to rebuild while KG/Allen/Pierce are still around.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> WHO CARES WHAT MIAMI DID IN THE PLAYOFFS LAST YEAR?
> 
> This is 2012. Are you telling me Dallas is gonna can beat Miami, OKC, the Lakers & Portland in the playoffs this year too?


so what stats and facts did you want me to bring up exactly? Miami hasn't even played the bulls in 2012. stop being an idiot, all three teams(Heat, Cs, Bulls) are relatively unchanged from last year. heat added Shane, Bulls added Rip, and Celtics added more bums to their bench, but I don't expect any of them to make a series altering difference to their team this year. 

lol at you trying to bring Dallas up when they completely changed their team from last year to this year, obviously when a team drops a bunch of key pieces they aren't expected to have the same success as they had before.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Sadly, I have to agree with what WWF said.

But hey at least we're losing K.G. after this season.

@UDK: I wanted you to bring up stats and facts about how Miami is so unbeatable this year. And lol at the C's adding more scrubs to the bench coming from the guys whose a fan who's second string is Steve Blake, Jason Kapono, Metta World Peace, Josh McRoberts and Troy Murphy.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Cuban bitching again on the Nba:
"I figured I'd do it myself since the league wasn't smart enough to figure it out. How can you be that stupid? All you've got to do is when you're putting in the scheduling software, say Dallas at Washington, yes."

:lmao You are lucky that banner wasn't taken down after you got blown out by a choke artist


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

If the Raptors win the title do they meet with the U.S. President or the Prime Minister?

Too bad we'll never know.
















JK Raptor fans


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Bass and Greg were the only good additions to your bench, and Greg might as well be the starter with ONeal on the bench as another scrub.

So everyone, which bench is better.

Chris Wilcox or Artest
Bass........ McRoberts
Danials ........... Kapono
Stiemsa .......... Murphy
Bradly ........... Blake

I think we win, not that either bench is actually really good.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Bass and Greg were the only good additions to your bench, and Greg might as well be the starter with ONeal on the bench as another scrub.
> 
> So everyone, which bench is better.
> 
> Chris WilCox or Artest
> Bass........ McRoberts
> Danials ........... Kapono
> Stiemsa .......... Murphy
> Bradly ........... Blake
> 
> I think we win, not that either bench is actually really good.


How about you do it correct.

Keyon Dooling or Steve Blake
Marquis Daniels or Jason Kapono
Mickael Pietrus or Metta World Peace
Brandon Bass or Josh McRoberts
Greg Stiemsma or Troy Murphy

Btw, Steamer is averaging 3 blocks a game.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Redick & Big Baby give Orlando the best bench, bros.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I just put some names in there that I saw in the boxscore. 

inb4 Pietrus and Danials get injured...again.

Notorious are you really this confident because your team has managed to win three in a row, and two of them coming against the worst team in the league? I guess beating the Wizards and Pistons means you're going to the Finals this year and can beat the Heat.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Winning 3 in a row has nothing to do with it, I just have faith in my team. You'll enjoy the sport a lot better thinking that way.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Notorious is such a typical fucking Boston fan, and he's from Houston.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



LarryCoon said:


> Tells you a lot about Kobe


If it were true, yes.



LarryCoon said:


> Lakers had a lot of talent though.


Still do, which will be proven when we give some of the talent we had to the Defending Champs, & (regardless) contend in the West which is better than any in the East anyway.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE Association. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> The Celtics championship window is officially closed.





notorious_187 said:


> We've lost our identity. We were a defensive powerhouse.
> 
> We could've still had T.A. but we'd much rather sign Nate fucking Robinson.
> We could've still had Perk but we'd much rather have Jeff fucking Green.
> We could've still had Delonte but we'd much rather have Keyon fucking Dooling.
> Even though we lost Thib & Lawrence Frank, we could've had Larry fucking Brown as the assistant coach but Danny would much rather have some dumbass assistant coach with no fucking experience whatsoever.
> 
> This is bullshit. In 3 years, we'll have a new coach giving a speech saying "Kevin Garnett is not about to walk through that door. Ray Allen is not about to walk through that door. Paul Pierce is not about to walk through that door." All because of this team not wanting to let the past go.
> 
> Now we get blown out by the Hornets without the only player on their team worth a damn. I can't wait till K.G., Pierce, & Allen retire, Doc is canned, and Rondo is traded to the Suns for Zabian Dowdell.





notorious_187 said:


> Fuck you. I hope we go 0-66, traded the big 4 for draft picks to the other horrible teams and start from scratch with a new roster. Yeah...I can dig that.
> 
> Jeremy Lamb
> Brad Beal
> Harrison Barnes
> Andre Drummond
> Anthony Davis
> 
> We're starting the fuck over.





notorious_187 said:


> Danny should trade Rondo for him since Danny loves old fucks.





notorious_187 said:


> Well the Celtics start off 0-3. The game's not over, but uh...yeah it's over.
> 
> It's the mid 2000's all over again. What good times.





notorious_187 said:


> The Celtics are done. They're a shitty ass team. We won't make the playoffs. Go Derrick Rose!
> 
> fpalm We have the worst record in the league.





notorious_187 said:


> The Celtics suck. We're the worst team in the fucking league. This is pathetic. This is a disgrace. It's all your fault Danny. You're pulling a Joe Dumars. You held on too long. You should've blown it up after the 2010 Finals loss but no...you had to listen to the players & Doc Rivers.





notorious_187 said:


> Doc doesn't know shit. He's a dumbass coach with horrible rotations, who doesn't know shit about coaching defense. He's getting exposed now that Thib and Lawrence Frank aren't here to cover up for his dumb ass. He's pretty much equal to D'Antoni.





notorious_187 said:


> The Celtics are the worst team in the league.


glad you agree notorious that boston sucks ass.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

The Cavs should play Hack-A-Biyombo if they wanna take the lead back. :side:

And lol UDK. All of the comments following the Hornets game was just me pissed off and the rest was just me bullshitting around.

But if it makes you feel better I really and truly in my heart think the C's will have the worst record in the league.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

^ Was going to do that, but I didn't feel like going through his posts. Too lazy. Plus, the hypocrisy pisses me off.

*Edit:* @ UDK


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Admit it, you're just a terrible fan.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Yeah I'm a terrible fan.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I wouldn't say he's a bad fan, then again I'm pretty sure you think notorious and I are just bandwagoners that are supporting the two teams with the best history, but him going from extremely negative to extremely optimistic about his team has pissed me off as well. There is a fine line between the two notorious. :side:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I apologize for pissing off my fellow Wrestling Forum NBA Thread users.

I hope I never bring you guys this much disappointment ever again. Ever.

Signed, notorious_187.


----------



## Dub

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Don't let me down tonight Kobe.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

BITCHES BE BANDWAGONIN'



Wrestling > Cena said:


> Don't let me down tonight Kobe.


Oh, he will.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

That Bobcats/Cavaliers game was scrubtastic.

Seeing DeSagana Diop, D.J. White, Matt Carroll, Samardo Samuels, Alonzo Gee & Christian Eyenga all on the floor at the same time was a thrill to see. And no. It wasn't a D-League game.


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Samardo Samuels is a decent bench big, and Christian Eyenga hasn't even been on the floor once this year so I don't know how you saw him.

Alonzo Gee is off to a decent start as well this year.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I could've sworn Eyenga was on the floor, my mistake.

Yeah I was kidding around, Samardo Samuels is actually a decent backup big, however Alonzo Gee is scrubtastic.


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Byron Mullens is strokin it tho


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I wonder if Atlanta could go back in time, knowing what they know now, would they still give Joe that $119 million contract.

Also, Marvin Williams has had a good start to the season.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

OMG OMG OMG OMG

HARDEN WITH THE START

Sefo is out though.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Yes Harden is starting!

After the shitty start yesterday, my fantasy team could use this.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Tyson Chandler has been such a bust for the Knicks. Kept telling you guys he was overrated and isn't shit without an elite PG.
> 
> LOL at all the Knicks hype anyway. It's like you guys thought all of a sudden signing Tyson Chandler would make them a good defensive team as if one good defender can turn all the shitty ones around him into decent defenders.


I don't know who was saying that, but I wasn't one of them. Melo's never been a good defender and Amare is a doorman. I'm not ready to say Chandler is a bust yet. He's had his moments so far this season, and if he stops picking up those bubblehead fouls, he can stay on the court long enough to make a difference. Plus, we've had Douglas :no: and the corpse of Bibby  running point. I'm praying it can turn around when B Diddy gets healthy.



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I dont recall anyone saying Knicks were great and I seriously dont think one person said they were a good defensive team. And lol at calling a 38 year old even close to an elite PG, he wasn't close last year, just a smart vet that knows his role. He's also not a bust, Knicks are a bust as a whole. Melo and Amare's defenses are terrible, their role players are terrible, and Chandler can't literally anchor a WHOLE defense by himself, that is asking far too much.
> 
> *Knicks fucked up last year when I, and many others, repeatedly said they were retarded for trading for Melo instead of just signing him during FA. They would have kept all their great role players, with bright futures and great potential, like Chandler, Gallo, and all the rest, but instead got greedy and retarded and settled for Melo and chauncy. And another thing they accept Billup's option and then released him with the amnesty clause. Are they honestly that fucking stupid and without a direction that they can't even get that right?d They need to fire their whole management and start over from there, but that won't happen because their owner is inlove with their president(Walsh i think) when he is a complete fucking moron.
> *
> Just like I said the Clippers were retarded for doing their trade that will cost their heavily in the long run, they might be champions, but they would have been a lot more had they kept Gordon.


One, I wasn't in favor of the trade. I was willing to call his bluff and if he wanted to waste two seasons playing in the swamp with the Nets (lol), go right ahead. I wanted to keep our core (well, Chandler would have to have been non-tendered) and sign him in the offseason.

Two, they didn't accept Billup's option just to amnesty him. He was our starting pg, and he was also a huge expiring that could be flipped in a deal. They only ammenstied him when it became apparent we had no shot at CP3, so they went after Chandler

Three, lol @ Walsh being a moron. The guy got all those albatross contracts off our books so we could have a shot at LBJ and all the other max FA, and he wasn't even the one who brokered the Melo deal. Melo met with Dolan rolleyes during All-Star weekend and basicaly told him to make the deal happen, or he's going to the Nets, and the idiot he is, Dolan folded. The draft (Shump has looked good so far before getting hurt and Jorts has been solid) was the last thing Walsh did . He wasn't responsible for anything that happened after the draft. That would be the current idiot in charge, Glen Grunwald, who I agree, needs to get axed



WWF said:


> Dumb bitches in here thinking Miami doesn't own the NBA.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Dwyane Wade
> 2. LeBron James
> 3. *Eddy Curry*


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Walsh is the smart one that gets ignored right? I know Knicks have a really smart guy in their management, but the owner continues to ignore him for whatever reason and instead pulls of some retarded moves.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

JOHN LUCAS SIGHTING IN THE 1ST QUARTER?

WTF IS THIS SHIT?


----------



## ABrown

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Walsh is the smart one that gets ignored right? I know Knicks have a really smart guy in their management, but the owner continues to ignore him for whatever reason and instead pulls of some retarded moves.


Yup, he and Dolan didn't get along because our moronic owner would rather take advice from Isiah Thomas :no: instead someone who actually knows what the fuck he's doing, and now Walsh isn't around anymore


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Why does no one ever shit on Durant when he is doing terrible?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Well I'm not watching it but I'll probably turn it on now since this Hawks/Bulls game has been a bore.

J.R. at the Thunder game. YEP! YEP! YEP!

I'd love to hear him call a Thunder game just one time.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

oh shit! good ole' JR at the OKC game :lmao


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Chicago has some major injury issues. Need to get healthy so Rose and Deng don't break down. We might need the mamba tonight! Paging Scal' now...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

J.R. saying Nick Collison is a government mule. :lmao


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Lmao at Jim Ross commentating the Thunder game, feels like I'm watching wrestling and ball at the same time.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Well I'm not watching it but I'll probably turn it on now since this Hawks/Bulls game has been a bore.
> 
> J.R. at the Thunder game. YEP! YEP! YEP!
> 
> I'd love to hear him call a Thunder game just one time.


Him calling KD's game winner last week would've been amazing.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I miss J.R. 

J.R. comparing the WWE & NBA refs was so full of win.


----------



## Joel

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



Father Flex said:


> Chicago has some major injury issues. Need to get healthy so Rose and Deng don't break down. We might need the mamba tonight! Paging Scal' now...


CJ is a big loss.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I don't even wanna watch this OKC game anymore now that J.R. left.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Truth. He might be the key to the success of the second unit. CJ ignites the offense.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

so Cousins demanded to be traded, gets sent home, misses one game, and is back tonight off the bench.

reality must have set in for this fool.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Well according to the Kings, they were never trying to trade him, they were just "teaching him a lesson."


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

watching the worst game of the season so far. smh the bulls and hawks are playing pathetic right now.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Wow. Everybody aside from Rose, Korver, and Deng are reluctant to shoot. Great set up by Korver to Noah, refuses to pull the trigger from eight feet from the hoop. Brewer has a wide open shot from the free throw line, looks to pass before even glancing at the basket. 

Need RIP and CJ back ASAP.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



> MINNEAPOLIS — Spurs scoring leader Manu Ginobili on Monday suffered a broken bone in his left hand with 2:38 remaining in the Spurs’ game against the Timberwolves at Target Center here.
> 
> Ginobili, who is left-handed, appeared to suffer the injury reaching in an attempt to strip the ball from Timberwolves forward Anthony Tolliver as Tolliver went up for a shot near the 3-point line.
> 
> The two-time All-Star immediately grimaced in pain and clutched the left hand with his right, Spurs head athletic trainer Will Sevening sprinting to his aid.
> 
> Spurs officials reported the injury was a fractured fifth metacarpal. It will be examined Tuesday when he returns to San Antonio.
> 
> X-rays taken at the arena revealed the broken bone.


HUGE blow for the Spurs.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

:lmao Bulls 1-17 in the quarter. Just pure garbage so far from them, luckily for them, the Hawks have been just as bad.


----------



## Joel

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



Father Flex said:


> Truth. He might be the key to the success of the second unit. CJ ignites the offense.


Yeah man. He's been playing with so much confidence this season, that giving Rose extra minutes to take a breather wasn't a big risk.

Hope he's back soon


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

This Bulls/Hawks game is horrible.

And I've been talking all this shit about Miami and their issues with the zone, and that's the type of defense the Hawks are playing against the Bulls.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Hey, Derrick... We need you to play the rest of the game - no rest for the wicked, brah. PANIC MODE.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I don't even think the Bobcats try to compete. They make the playoffs for the first time in franchise history in 2009-10. By the end of the next season, only 1 of the 5 starters from that team remains (I'm not counting S-Jax since he got traded as soon as the season ended).


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Luke Harangody is gonna be the next Scal.. The Celtics were foolish to trade away Luke.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Sorry we've got our new token white guy. His name is Greg "Steamer" Stiemsma. And he's better than Scalabrine and Harangody combined and has much more SWAG.

I still laugh every time I see Luke shoot though.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Nobody has more swag than Scalabrine.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

GASOL
MCROBERTS
MURPHY
KAPONO
BLAKE

WHITE GUY SWAG.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

DAT STEAMER SWAG


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Nice red x, notorious. Point proven!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Scalabrine don't get the bitches like Steamer.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Durant is DuBrick tonight 8*D


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Fact. I cringe every time Josh Smith shoots a jumper.

@Canadian: That's cause he's being guarded by Gerald "Crash" Wallace.

I swear I to start hate James Harden the more I watch him play, the guy has got to be top 5 biggest floppers in the league.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

LOLROSE
LOLDENG
LOLNOAH
BLOLLOLZER
LOLBULLS


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Durant shooting 6-17.

One of his biggest weaknesses is being exposed tonight. He's still useless against very physical defenders, Laker fans and Metta World Peace rejoice.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

:lmao this Bulls crowd is hilarious, every jumpshot they get their hopes up and then they're letdown.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Will the Bulls even score 60 tonight?


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

My god, you gotta love the Bulls crowd, worst game of the year and yet they still manage to stay into to it.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Of course they will. It's D-Rose time.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

LOLAtlanta.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

COME THE FUCK AT ME! DROSE BITCHES.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

ZAZA YOU FUCKING SUCK. :lmao

First he refuses to shoot with the shot clock at 2 and then passes. Then he tries a pump fake, no one falls for it and then tries a bad pass and gets it stripped.

:lmao Even more funny that Flex is happy that the starting group of Bulls are taking care of the bench of the Hawks. We'll see how the rest plays out.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Okay, notorious... no problem. Bring J-Soft into the game.

BRB - Dunking over him in 3 minutes from now. Watch!


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

:lmao it took 2 and half minutes in the fourth for Bulls to get more points then their secord quarter. This game is so bad that I honestly can't stop laughing

:lmao Bulls flopping everywhere.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Stacey King is too much right now.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



Father Flex said:


> Okay, notorious... no problem. Bring J-Soft into the game.
> 
> BRB - Dunking over him in 3 minutes from now. Watch!


Stuffed by J-Smooth.  

Three pointer thereafter makes up for it.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

JOSH SMITH HIT A JUMPER!!!!


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Stacey King is too much right now.


I CAN FEEL IT, COMING IN THE AIR TONIGHT... hoooooold on!


Thibs is so into his job. He came onto the court and interfered in Teague's off the ball cut to the basket. :lmao


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

6 minutes into the fourth and the Bulls have their highest scoring quarter. :lmao


This is usually why I watch bad teams, the patheticness is usually hilarious, but this is even better because its two good teams.


OH and I realize the Clips are Lob City now, but I wish to remind everyone that they ruined streak vs. streak last year by losing to the CAVS. I SHALL NEVER FORGIVE.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Deng should consider putting a halt to all this flopping he is doing tonight.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Deng is far too tired, Thib has to learn how to manage his and Rose's minutes. They are playing far too much and it is showing.


Same goes for Durant.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

The Hawks should take out Marvin Williams and put in T-Mac. After all he did beat the Heat in the 4th quarter yesterday.

Also this is complete bullshit that Boozer and Noah are sitting out during crunch time. I need my fantasy points 

Shout out to Marc Gasol and James Harden though for putting in work.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Take out Joe for taking bad shots, Marvin is stepping up this year.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Gotta' love the versatility of Taj. See him as the primary defender on Joe Johnson?



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Deng is far too tired, Thib has to learn how to manage his and Rose's minutes. They are playing far too much and it is showing.
> 
> 
> Same goes for Durant.


It is a bit worrisome. Luol has logged 41 minutes with 3 minutes left. WTF, THIBS?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

The fixtures do seem to be too be crammed together.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

My boy LMA about to smash Perkins. Perkins don't want the hands.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Player of the game, aside from Rose, has to be Asik. I actually think he's a better player than Noah (srs).

TIME FOR A ROSE GAME-WINNER. inb4


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Oh my god Teague, choking at the free throws like your little brother.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I'd say Williams is the play of the game, great hustle all night and getting baskets when no one else was. Rose did most of his scoring early in the fourth against the Hawks' bench, obviously if he scores the final basket that changes everything.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

*The Bulls color commentator is fucking annoying... and not in a good way.*


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Why so nasty, Derrick? umad UDK and notorious? 19 pt lead, 40-45 pts through 3 quarters, bout' to win this game anyways. 



yeah u jelly


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

The Hawks should've put T-Mac in.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

why would I be jealous. Terrible game for everyone on the court and your team is tired as shit. If they lose this then it will be even worse because their starters will be very tired. If they go into overtime then the win won't even be worth tbh.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Did you perform Kobe's "German procedure", UDK?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I wouldn't be proud of winning this horrible, sloppy game.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

what?


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> I wouldn't be proud of winning this horrible, sloppy game.


A win is a win. 



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> what?


Did you perform that procedure on Kobe's knee this offseason? It seemed to have no affect on him so I thought maybe you were the lead surgeon.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Chicago Roses win again. Rose killing it, Deng solid, Noah and Boozer being mediocre and fighting their mediocre backups for minutes. Typical game for Chicago.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Rose killing it? Deng solid? Wow someone didnt watch the whole game. :lmao

It was a bad game for everyone, Rose did a good job in the fourth, but his game was terrible for most of the game. Deng missed the most open layups I've ever seen in a game.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Rose didn't shoot well, but he got shit done when they needed it. Deng was solid for the roleplayer that he is. Maybe it's expectations, but I don't expect Deng to play like an all-star.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

UDK you should know I will be cheering for the Lakers tonight. Only two teams I hate more than L.A. are the Rockets & Miami.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I'm dying.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I'll cheer Bynum so he can continue showing that he is a superstar and the second best center in the league.

Oh and I think flex said Asik is better than Noah, I also think Gibson is better than Boozer.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> I'm dying.


:lmao :lmao :lmao @ dude on the left turning away from him.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Troy Murphy's a bitch. Any other players you guys can think of that went from Celtics to Lakers or Lakers to Celtics right after playing for one.

Samuel Dalembert with the sick facial on Pau.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Shaq going to the Celtics after being a superstar of the Lakers was sickening.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Well that was 6 years between the stints. I'm talking about player playing for the Celtics or Lakers in 2010-11 and then joining the Lakers or Celtics in 2011-12.

I hate the Rockets commentators. They're the only commentator team I know that celebrates when their player flops, get mad when the refs don't call a foul when a Rockets player flops and get mad when the opposing team flops. So fucking stupid.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Shaq going to the Celtics after being a superstar of the Lakers was sickening.


Lakers won Titles without him; He won them without LA too, but not in Beantown... That's what I thought.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I know it was, but it was still sickening. You would never seen Kareem, Magic, Kobe, Jerry, and any other superstar do what he did.

Lowry with the sick moves.


----------



## Dub

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Blake!


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I think Bynum wants to prove he is better than Dwight this year so he isn't trade, I'd say he is doing a good job so far.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Well he's got a double-double at halftime.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

In three games, including this one, Bynum is basically averaging the exact same stats as Dwight(6 more PPG) while playing 10 minutes less. KEEP IT UP BYNUM. He needs to block more though, but I think he is trying to keep his fouls down this year so he can stay on the court longer.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Derek Fisher is awful.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

is this news notorious? we dont all plead him to retire for no reason.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

LOL at Metta World Peace getting into an altercation.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

He was upholding the PEACE. Budinger looks so fucking weird I can't get used to his eyebrows.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

If Love, Aldridge and Lowry don't make the all star then fans should lose their votes.


Hey Flex you were saying something Kobe's knee earlier while trying to brag about Rose's game? How about KOBE and his fourth quarter.

:lmao Kobe tries fucking the crowd over by turning the ball over at the last second.


----------



## The CrucifiXioN

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

If you replaced the Boston Celtics with the Phoenix Suns in the thread title, then I'd be happy. We are a team in desperate need of some talent and some hope for the future, and the #1 pick (or a top pick in general) would certainly be a great way to start.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Nah, we gotta talk about the best center in the league...ANDREW BYNUM.


----------



## Dub

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Kobe trolling in the final seconds:lmao. Good game tonight, glad to hear that that Lee's injury isnt serious. BYNUM is the man.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

*How about them Trailblazers? huh?


WHAT?*


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



LadyCroft said:


> *How about them Trailblazers? huh?
> 
> 
> WHAT?*


Pretty darn impressive, I don't see them as anything more then a 1st round playoff team though.

Omg how the Hawks even let the Bulls win tonight.. I don't even know.. That was the worst performance of any teams this year thus far.

Gr, I don't know if I want the Toronto Raptors gunning for the 8th seed of the playoffs or not, like it'd be spectacular to be able to just go to a playoff game and support them but then again I want them to have a good pick in the draft so that next year they get two amazing rookies when they get this years pick and Jonas Valincuanas.


----------



## The CrucifiXioN

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



LadyCroft said:


> *How about them Trailblazers? huh?
> 
> 
> WHAT?*


The Trailblazers are a respectively good team this year. Gerald Wallace did a commendable job guarding Durant tonight, who went 8-26 from the field. Jamal Crawford was a nice acquisition for them.

It's still a shame what has happened to Roy. He was one of my favorite players when he was healthy. They seem to be doing just fine without him, though. Aldridge is a beast.



Canadian said:


> Gr, I don't know if I want the Toronto Raptors gunning for the 8th seed of the playoffs or not, like it'd be spectacular to be able to just go to a playoff game and support them but then again I want them to have a good pick in the draft so that next year they get two amazing rookies when they get this years pick and Jonas Valincuanas.


Yeah, I share the same sentiments for my Suns; they would greatly benefit from the draft. Making the playoffs as the 8th seed and ultimately losing in the first round would do absolutely nothing for them.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Missed the game tonight, but glad to see the Bulls rallied back.

It's good to win the ugly ones.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Lowry is GOD.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Cavs/*Raptors* _Cavs are getting hot with Kyrie finally showing something, but I think the Raptors will be able to get another W off them, we're fresh off a win against the Knicks and well rested._
Wizards/*Magic*
*Celtics*/Nets
Bobcats/*Knicks*
Pacers/*Heat*
*Bulls*/Pistons _Can't see the Bulls having 2 lackluster games.._
Hornets/*Sixers* _Unless Eric Gordon comes back.._
Grizzlies/*TWolves* _These guys are making a run for playoffs in my mind._
Suns/*Mavs*
*Warriors*/Spurs _They don't have Ginobli, if we get Lee back, we got this._
Kings/*Nuggets*
*Clippers*/Rockets _LOB CITY~!_


----------



## Joel

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> If Love, Aldridge and Lowry don't make the all star then fans should lose their votes.
> 
> 
> Hey Flex you were saying something Kobe's knee earlier while trying to brag about Rose's game? How about KOBE and his fourth quarter.
> 
> :lmao Kobe tries fucking the crowd over by turning the ball over at the last second.


Weren't you cussin' Kobe a few days ago?


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Nah, we gotta talk about the best center in the league...ANDREW BYNUM.


trollolololololol.


You and I both know Bynum doesn't impact the game the way Dwight does.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Bynum is great, for the 60% of the season he plays.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Superior than Dwight? GTFO.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



Joel said:


> Weren't you cussin' Kobe a few days ago?


yeah when he shot for 6-28. Was I suppose to say that was a great and amazing game and praise him even though he caused us to lose that one?

Bynum>Dwight on the offensive end, Bynum actually has some moves, or maybe its just the fact he actually tries to score while Dwight doesnt really seem to care all that much. Bynum does just sit the paint though, he needs to get out so we dont get more 3 in the key calls.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

He was awful in the Denver game. Couldn't shoot for shit, kept turning the ball over...he'd be cussing HIMSELF. He was not awful last night, however. It's gonna suck when Bynum gets injured before January is over. BEAST.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Agreed Bynum has a better offensive game than Dwight, not saying he's better as a whole though.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Dwight is still the best center. Offensively, I'm not sure which way to lean on Bynum vs Dwight. Dwight consistently has to get double teamed.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I might be trying to convince myself, but I honestly dont think Bynum gets injured again this year. He looked great last year and he has worked on his body a great deal to get stronger and toughen it up as a whole. I think he can last, if he does go out for the season again though he is basically done, not Oden done, but he'll never get by his injuries,


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*










Poor Baron Davis.




Z-Bo out up to 8 weeks now, Griz trade for Speights from the Sixers sounds like in a 3 team deal with NOH. Sixers getting picks, NOH Xavier Henry.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Deron, Hump and Lopez are all injured for the Nets for this game against the Celtics, and we are gonna get massacred, though MarShon has a nice chance at having a breakout game.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

A 3 way trade is been done.

Memphis receives Marreese Speights.
New Orleans receives Xavier Henry.
Philly receives a 2012 2nd round pick and a future 2nd round pick as well.

These are the following players on this year's All Star Ballot:


> Atlanta (4): Joe Johnson, Al Horford, Jeff Teague, Josh Smith
> 
> Boston (5): Rajon Rondo, Ray Allen, Paul Pierce, Kevin Garnett, Brandon Bass
> 
> Charlotte (4): D.J. Augustin, Kemba Walker, Boris Diaw, Corey Maggette
> 
> Chicago (5): Derrick Rose, Joakim Noah, Carlos Boozer, Luol Deng, Richard Hamilton
> 
> Cleveland (3): Kyrie Irving, Antwan Jamison, Anderson Varejao
> 
> Dallas (5): Dirk Nowitzki, Lamar Odom, Shawn Marion, Jason Kidd, Jason Terry
> 
> Denver (5): Ty Lawson, Arron Afflalo, Andre Miller, Nene, Danilo Gallinari
> 
> Detroit (4): Greg Monroe, Rodney Stuckey, Jonas Jerebko, Tayshaun Prince
> 
> Golden State (3): Stephen Curry, Monta Ellis, David Lee
> 
> Houston (4): Kyle Lowry, Kevin Martin, Luis Scola, Samuel Dalembert
> 
> Indiana (6): David West, Danny Granger, Tyler Hansbrough, Roy Hibbert, Paul George, Darren Collison
> 
> L.A. Clippers (4): Blake Griffin, Chris Paul, Chauncey Billups, DeAndre Jordan
> 
> L.A. Lakers (4): Kobe Bryant, Pau Gasol, Andrew Bynum, Metta World Peace
> 
> Memphis (4): Zach Randolph, Marc Gasol, Rudy Gay, Mike Conley
> 
> Miami (4): LeBron James, Dwyane Wade, Chris Bosh, Joel Anthony
> 
> Milwaukee (3): Andrew Bogut, Brandon Jennings, Stephen Jackson
> 
> Minnesota (3): Kevin Love, Michael Beasley, Ricky Rubio
> 
> New Jersey (3): Deron Williams, Kris Humphries, Anthony Morrow
> 
> New Orleans (4): Eric Gordon, Carl Landry, Chris Kaman, Emeka Okafor
> 
> New York (3): Carmelo Anthony, Amar’e Stoudemire, Tyson Chandler
> 
> Oklahoma City (5): Kevin Durant, Russell Westbrook, James Harden, Serge Ibaka, Kendrick Perkins
> 
> Orlando (4): Dwight Howard, Jameer Nelson, Jason Richardson, Hedo Turkoglu
> 
> Philadelphia (5): Jrue Holiday, Thaddeus Young, Andre Iguodala, Elton Brand, Spencer Hawes
> 
> Phoenix (3): Steve Nash, Grant Hill, Marcin Gortat
> 
> Portland: LaMarcus Aldridge, Wesley Matthews, Raymond Felton, Gerald Wallace, Marcus Camby, Nicolas Batum
> 
> Sacramento (3): Tyreke Evans, DeMarcus Cousins, Marcus Thornton
> 
> San Antonio (3): Tim Duncan, Tony Parker, Manu Ginobili
> 
> Toronto (3): Andrea Bargnani, DeMar DeRozan, Jose Calderon
> 
> Utah (4): Derrick Favors, Al Jefferson, Paul Millsap, Devin Harris
> 
> Washington (4): John Wall, Nick Young, JaVale McGee, Andray Blatche


I voted for East: The Big 4 & Dwight Howard.
I voted for West: Ricky Rubio, Eric Gordon, Rudy Gay, LaMarcus Aldridge & Andrew Bynum.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I voted for,

*EAST:* Andrea Bargnani, LeBron James, DeMar DeRozan, Dwayne Wade, JaVale McGee
*WEST:* Kevin Love, Blake Griffin, Russel Westbrook, Stephen Curry, Nene


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

:lmao McGee is not an all-star, he's changed 0 from college, just a 7 foot tall child on the floor.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Both of those ballots are atrocious, especially Canadian's.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Mine wasn't a serious ballot, I'm not gonna vote for guys like Wade, Kobe, LeBron & Melo because they're a lock to get voted in anyway.

This is what most likely is gonna end up being the starters:
Derrick Rose, Dwyane Wade, LeBron James, Carmelo Anthony & Dwight Howard
Chris Paul, Kobe Bryant, Kevin Durant, Blake Griffin & Andrew Bynum.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I'm sick of the Lakers winning all the fan night votes, they're leading the one for next week and they're playing the fucking Suns. Mind you, they're up against Chicago/Minnesota, OKC/Memphis, Heat/Warriors & Clippers/Blazers.


----------



## Myst

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

OKC/Memphis sounds like it could be good, even without ZBo.


----------



## Champ

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

^ And that's exactly what most casual fans will vote for. Here's what I think the East teams will/should be:

*East*
Rose/D-Will/Rondo
Wade/Jesus
LeBron/Pierce
Melo/STAT/Bosh
Howard/Horford
*West*
CP3/Westbrook
Kobe/Gordon/Ellis
Durant/Gay
Griffin/Dirk/Love
Bynum/LMA


----------



## Champ

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

voted for them because they're going to provide the most entertainment. that's what the asg is all about.

that being said, lowry, love, and aldridge all deserve to make it in and start for their conference.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

If I were voting for entertainment, I would vote DeAndre Jordan over Bynum every day of the week, but I'm not for entertainment. I just vote for guys I know won't win.

But tbh, those starters are perfect because that's who actually deserves to start.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

On "Around The Horn" today, one of the panelists pointed-out that the last time Brown let a star run "willy-nilly", he got fired. I believe I said the same thing at least once in this thread.

Also on ESPN, someone said that watching Cavs games while Brown was there, it often looked like Brown was on the outside & LBJ was coaching the team. I agree, & think that's why LBJ needs a wife to get a ring. I also think that is what is happening in LA now, & why both shows ("ATH" & "PTI") asked today if Kobe was shooting too much.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

inb4 Yao somehow manages to get the most allstar votes again for center.

Notorious why do you have Gordon there when he has done nothing so far?

CP3/Lowry/Lawson
Kobe/Monta
Durant/Gay
Pau/Love/Dirk/LA Then again Griffin will get in by stats alone even though he plays as much defense as Nate Robinson
Bynum

East

Rose/Rondo/DWill
Wade/Iggy no idea why Iggy gets robbed every year by a player like Allen
LBJ/Melo
Amare/Horford/Amare
Dwight/Monroe


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

LOLMonroe.
LOLLawson.
And you have STAT twice.

Sorry, you'd rather have Ty Lawson than Eric Gordon? And btw, Gordon hasn't had a bad year considering he's only played one game due to injury and makes his return tonight.

And sadly, even though we hope it doesn't happen, Westbrook will get in just because the NBA won't want to leave him out. Trust me, I want to see Lowry in the ASG more than Westbrook but it just doesn't work like that sadly. I mean look at last year, Kevin Love was averaging 20/15 but yet the NBA still put Tim Duncan in the ASG over him just because they didn't want leave Duncan out. Yeah Love still made the ASG, but the only reason that happened is because of Yao's injury, what if Yao wasn't hurt (Which is a stupid question since he always is), but if Yao wasn't hurt than Love doesn't even get in the ASG, which is sad. And then on top of that, at first David Stern wasn't even gonna put Love in as Yao's replacement, Stern was gonna put Steve Nash in till after all the fan outrage over Love being snubbed, he decided to add Love in.

And I know you have your little Celtic bias, but do you really think Ray Allen isn't having an All-Star worthy season so far?


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

so when should I start laughing at you for laughing at the beast that is Lawson?

And I kinda just put Monroe in there since I prefer having two of each position. The only reason I didnt give two for the west because I honestly dont know any other all star or even very good starters in the West. I was going to put Marc over Pau, but I decided not to since Pau can be a center as well. Dont really care as long as Tim Duncan doesnt get in, ever again.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Didn't say he was a bad player, I think Lawson is a good player and will be an All-Star in the future but I don't think he gets in this year.

Same for Greg Monroe. He's one of my favorite up and coming big men, he has a bright future, IMO is already better than and will continue to be better than DeBitch Cousins (Yeah the nickname is a work in progress) and John "Turnover King" Wall and will really be the star of the 2010 Draft.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Well you're still wrong sadly since Lawson is already by far the best player on the Nuggets, and if Coach Karl and the Nuggets would just let him be the proper starter and stop getting starting caliber backup PGs and gave him his minutes then his numbers would be even more impressive. The guy is legit.

Westbrook has a chance to rebound well after his first 5 terrible games, I wouldnt be surprised if he started putting up all star numbers in the upcoming games. He has been pretty good the last two games, while Durant has been pretty shit.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Well that's fine you have a right to your opinion, I never said Ty wasn't be the best player on the Nuggets, all I said was I think he's a future All-Star but doesn't get in this year.

So with Perk & LMA's altercation yesterday in the Portland/OKC game, Raymond Felton's comments basically dissing Westbrook, the two teams being conference rivals, both teams likely to compete over the top spot in the division over the season, both teams having strong fanbases at home, etc. Do you guys think Portland/OKC can become legit rivals? Because honestly the West needs a fresh new rivalry.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> :lmao McGee is not an all-star, he's changed 0 from college, just a 7 foot tall child on the floor.


come at the wizards the wrong way i might murk you.

his dunk contest performance > the rest of his nba career. wizards bout to smite dwight tonight. 

where's the irving = bust sentiment? iirc he was called that after his first game.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Oddly excited for this game against the Wizards. Good to see Sweet Lew playing in Orlando for the first time since he was traded (I've got a soft spot for him), McGee's hilariously bad, and I love Wall.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

So am I the only one thinking Dirk might not get voted in the allstar game? Griffin is going to win the fan vote and coaches might vote for LA and Love over Dirk. Those two guys have better statistics and better team records than the Mavs.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Wall embarrassed on his first 3 shots.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



LarryCoon said:


> So am I the only one thinking Dirk might not get voted in the allstar game? Griffin is going to win the fan vote and coaches might vote for LA and Love over Dirk. Those two guys have better statistics and better team records than the Mavs.


All 4 can play, LMA spends a lot of time playing center so he'll could be in as Bynum's backup.

Dirk's not gonna miss the ASG, he's gonna get in just because of his reputation.

Also I watched the Raptors game for a little bit but why in the world is Rasual Butler a starter?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Why even bother asking questions about why Toronto is fucked up?


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



WWF said:


> Oddly excited for this game against the Wizards. Good to see Sweet Lew playing in Orlando for the first time since he was traded (I've got a soft spot for him), McGee's hilariously bad, and I love Wall.


this post is softer than big baby.

i only agree with one thing and that's about all star ballot mcgee being bad. everything else is awful and what you expect from a temporary stable magic fan.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Washington gets a rebound, drops it and 4 Wizards watch it roll out of bounds before Blatche decides to slip and slide for the ball, which he doesn't get. Then, Lewis dribbles off his own foot. lolwiz



IMPULSE said:


> this post is softer than big baby.
> 
> i only agree with one thing and that's about all star ballot mcgee being bad. everything else is awful and what you expect from a temporary stable magic fan.


wut


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



WWF said:


> Why even bother asking questions about why Toronto is fucked up?


Good point.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

@ WWF

i don't like your post so i said it's softer than big baby. big baby had a video of him doing a feminine dougie and joe budden slaughtered him on twitter. i only remember b/c of the quotable that were amusing.

i also expect you to be depressed once dwight leaves.

liking lewis and wall is a sin in my book.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Apparently Wade's out tonight with a foot injury. That might be old news, IDK, but I was too busy being depressed by my own shitty sports teams (minus BYNUM) to notice anything else.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Jesus Christ, Wall's 0-6. Good for the Magic, bad for my main fantasy team. I've also got Lowry and Calderon, so I'm honestly considering trading him solely on his fucking horrible percentages.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> All 4 can play, LMA spends a lot of time playing center so he'll could be in as Bynum's backup.
> 
> Dirk's not gonna miss the ASG, he's gonna get in just because of his reputation.
> 
> Also I watched the Raptors game for a little bit but why in the world is Rasual Butler a starter?


So which one is not getting in:
Lamarcus Aldridge 22/7.4/2.4 POR (4-1)
Kevin Love 25.4/15/2.4 MIN (2-3)
Dirk Nowitzki 22.5ppg 5.5 rpg 2.3 apg DAL (2-4)


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

@ WWF; why would anyone keep Wall on a one year team?

Lakers have been fine MWP. Pau has been pretty solid so far and I'm actually liking our bench play far more than last years. MWP's shot selection and Kobe like moves have been hilarious to watch though I must say.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Lakers have been fine MWP. Pau has been pretty solid so far and I'm actually liking our bench play far more than last years. MWP's shot selection and Kobe like moves have been hilarious to watch though I must say.


Yeah, "BYNUM" basically meant "Lakers." I pretty much agree with all of that.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Jordan Crawford makes me laugh every time he touches the ball. Washington's literally full of chuckers.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



LarryCoon said:


> So which one is not getting in:
> Lamarcus Aldridge 22/7.4/2.4 POR (4-1)
> Kevin Love 25.4/15/2.4 MIN (2-3)
> Dirk Nowitzki 22.5ppg 5.5 rpg 2.3 apg DAL (2-4)


None have to get snubbed. Let's say hypothetically this is the team:

CP3/Westbrook
Kobe/Ellis
Durant/Gay
Griffin/Dirk/Love
Bynum/LMA
*And then add Gordon or Lowry.

See, all 3 could be able to get in.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

No Deron, Brook or Humphries.

The Nets starting lineup is Sundiata Gaines, Marshon Brooks, Damion James, Shelden Williams & Mehmet Okur.

The Russian guy, Jay-Z and Mr. King should be ashamed and of putting together a team like this, literally 0 depth at all.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I really don't know how a team is that horrible.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Griffin doesn't deserve to be in there, NBA should stop being ......s and take his name off the ballot so deserving players get in.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Griffin's averaging 26/10 on 55% FG. Yes he's not that good of a defender, but if you're gonna snub guys for not being good defenders then take out Kevin Durant & Carmelo too.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Melo is good when he wants to be, aka he actually tries against LBJ and usually does a better job than most, and Durant is average. I might not hate Griffin getting in so much if he wasn't just scoring on dunks and he actually looked like he tried on defense.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Well Blake did have a 47 point game last season with only 2 dunks IIRC.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



WWF said:


> Both of those ballots are atrocious, especially Canadian's.


Isn't the point to pick players you want to see, I want to see them 8*D



notorious_187 said:


> I'm sick of the Lakers winning all the fan night votes, they're leading the one for next week and they're playing the fucking Suns. Mind you, they're up against Chicago/Minnesota, OKC/Memphis, Heat/Warriors & Clippers/Blazers.


Wtf, Chicago/TWolves sounds amazing, as does Clippers/Blazers. Heat/Warriors out of favouritism too..



IMPULSE said:


> come at the wizards the wrong way i might murk you.
> 
> his dunk contest performance > the rest of his nba career. wizards bout to smite dwight tonight.
> 
> where's the irving = bust sentiment? iirc he was called that after his first game.


Kyrie still hasn't proved much, performing well like twice out of all the other games on a team that
solely would be much more terrible without him is nothing to be proud of.



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Griffin doesn't deserve to be in there, NBA should stop being ......s and take his name off the ballot so deserving players get in.


Yes he does solely for the fact that he is arguably the most entertaining player to watch in the NBA.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Speaking of rookies not doing shit, Jimmer's had a very lackluster start, not that that shocks me.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

*I'm not sure Washington will win a game this year.*


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

How bad did the Nets start off 09? Was it 0-19? The Wizards are 0-6 and counting, doesn't help that they are by far the dumbest NBA team.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Canadian its not about voting for players you want to see, its about players that actually deserve it and that have put in the hard work and effort to have a good season and improve their game. this is why fans shouldnt vote and NBA players should, with Coaches still voting for the backups.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I agree with you so much UDK. But if the NBA still wants to let the fans have some sort of involvement, then they should go with the idea that you said and then let the fans vote for the 12th man for each team.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Speaking of rookies not doing shit, Jimmer's had a very lackluster start, not that that shocks me.


Shocks me, his shooting percentages are too low and he's having a hard time problem fitting in with the Kings. I watched a breakdown video of the rookies on NBA.com and they said something about how it's probably the environment of the lockerroom in Sacramento. I also heard how they're restricting his range because they don't think it's smart. He has added to his arsenal though and doing things he's never done in the NCAA, he's passing more and he's running the pick and roll.

DEMAR DEROZAN 3-3 FROM THE 3 POINT LINE 8*D


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

To be honest, Jimmer does not fit in with the other Kings players. At all.

This Celtics/Nets game makes the first 3 quarters of the Bulls/Hawks game look like the greatest game of all-time.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Taj may have hurt his hand on the last play there...

Rip looks a little weary tonight.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

DEROZAN 4-4 FROM 3 POINT LAND 8*D

I think Raptors have a really good chance at running for 7th/8th seed this year.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

its the cavs brah, dont get your hopes up.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Are you off the Warriors bandwagon?


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> its the cavs brah, dont get your hopes up.


We beat the Knicks last time, should've beat the Magic as well but choked 4th quarter.



Father Flex said:


> Are you off the Warriors bandwagon?


Um I'm not a Warriors bandwagon, I've been a fan for a while. I'm from Toronto, I don't see how you expect me not to be happy for my home team..


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

lolKnicks, dont be too happy about beating them, they're horrible right now.

Choking is not something playoff teams do.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

The Celtics are just cruising, assuming they will just get the W in the fourth.

This is why this team never gets up 30 and a chance for the rooks to play and the vets to rest.

And it's so fucking annoying how Rondo really only plays hard against the higher ranked teams, he plays so lifeless and as if he doesn't go care when we play shitty teams. I guess he doesn't realize that this team only goes as far as he takes us, whenever Rondo has an off game...the Celtics as a whole usually have an off game.

/endrant


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> lolKnicks, dont be too happy about beating them, they're horrible right now.
> 
> Choking is not something playoff teams do.


Lakers choked big time last year.. LeBron 4th quarter.. 'nuff said. 8*D


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

i dont recall us choking, I do remember us getting dominated, but that was not us choking, that was our coaching and defense being terrible.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> i dont recall us choking, I do remember us getting dominated, but that was not us choking, that was our coaching and defense being terrible.


NAH BRUH THAT WAS A CHOKE .


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Funny how you talk about chokers with a LeBron James sig and avatar. Pot calling kettle black.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



Canadian said:


> We beat the Knicks last time, should've beat the Magic as well but choked 4th quarter.


That choke job was fucking hilarious.


----------



## Champ

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

glad derozan's become a threat from long range. this is his break-out year.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Funny how you talk about chokers with a LeBron James sig and avatar. Pot calling kettle black.


You know why that's not funny? Because I already pointed out he choked.



WWF said:


> That choke job was fucking hilarious.


Yeah it was still LOL, but it was such a huge annoyance at first.



Champ said:


> glad derozan's become a threat from long range. this is his break-out year.


Yep for sure, I'm surprised though, the start of the season he was airballing from short range, these practices Casey runs must be really effective, I see improvement and effort from everyone.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Bargnani is 11/15 for 31 points tonight, UDK. Want to rip on his efficiency some more? No signs of slowing down.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



Father Flex said:


> Bargnani is 11/15 for 31 points tonight, UDK. Want to rip on his efficiency some more? No signs of slowing down.


Bargnani is so clutch, not only is he averaging better than he was last season, he's taking way less shots than he was last season. Bargnani deserves to be on the All-Star team this year.

DeRozan having 25 points is a nice touch as well.


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Does Demar DeRozan even have 5 3's in his career? Not to mention the amount of prayer 3's they've hit at the shot clock buzzer in this game.. It's not sustainable.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Who's guarding Bargnani tonight? Antawn Jamison? :lmao
How many rebounds does Bargnani have tonight to go along with that 31 points? 3?


And before I forget...LOLKNICKS.

Oh and another thing...thank you Otis for giftwrapping us Brandon Bass, I hope you're enjoying the skills of Glen Davis.


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Byron Mullens, ballin


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



Father Flex said:


> Bargnani is 11/15 for 31 points tonight, UDK. Want to rip on his efficiency some more? No signs of slowing down.


against the cavs he can go ahead and put up those numbers. :lmao

his rebounds were still poor against a poor rebounding team, I can't wait until 30 games in and his shooting percentage drops and I can bring it up against you.

:lmao never call Bargnani clutch Canadian, he has choked so many games away its not even funny. I remember last year when they had him taking the final shot and he would try to make the defender think he may drive and yet no defender ever fell for it and he would shoot the fadeaway brick.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Have you watched the Raptors this year, UDK? Scored all over ORL, NY, DAL... Had 21 against Indiana. These aren't elite defensive teams but they're certainly no slouches.

EDIT: Bargnani that is !_!


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Who's guarding Bargnani tonight? Antawn Jamison? :lmao
> How many rebounds does Bargnani have tonight to go along with that 31 points? 3?
> 
> 
> And before I forget...LOLKNICKS.
> 
> Oh and another thing...thank you Otis for giftwrapping us Brandon Bass, I hope you're enjoying the skills of Glen Davis.


7


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Who's guarding Bargnani tonight? Antawn Jamison? :lmao
> How many rebounds does Bargnani have tonight to go along with that 31 points? 3?
> 
> 
> And before I forget...LOLKNICKS.
> 
> Oh and another thing...thank you Otis for giftwrapping us Brandon Bass, I hope you're enjoying the skills of Glen Davis.


Anderson's miles better than Bass is, that's why he was shipped out. Probably could've gotten a better package for Bass, but meh.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

the only good defensive team you mentioned, literally the other two are some of the worst in the league, was Orlando and the only good defender on that team probably wasn't even defending him. Your case is moot.

Look what he did against a good defensive team, Boston, in the preseason. The guy was terrible and useless.

I watched like 50 of the raptor games last year, I think I know enough about Bargnani to have a good enough opinion on him. I also watched both his Cleveland games this year, nothing special was seen.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Preseason is the metric for worth? We have reached an all-time low. We'll see who is right at the end of the season.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> The Russian guy, Jay-Z and Mr. King should be ashamed and of putting together a team like this, literally 0 depth at all.


I always thought "depth" was defined as something below surface; I don't even see a surface there. Then again, Russian dude has Cuban-like $, so he doesn't need to make anything off ticket sales.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



WWF said:


> Anderson's miles better than Bass is, that's why he was shipped out. Probably could've gotten a better package for Bass, but meh.


Well that we can agree on. Shame that he got snubbed from being on the All-Star ballot, he wouldn't have won but it's just the fact that he's putting up great numbers and is the leading candidate for MIP in my eyes.



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> the only good defensive team you mentioned, literally the other two are some of the worst in the league, was Orlando and the only good defender on that team probably wasn't even defending him. Your case is moot.
> *
> Look what he did against a good defensive team, Boston, in the preseason. The guy was terrible and useless.*
> 
> I watched like 50 of the raptor games last year, I think I know enough about Bargnani to have a good enough opinion on him. I also watched both his Cleveland games this year, nothing special was seen.


Those don't count because no one tries in the pre-season, they play as if it's one of those Rucker Park summer leagues.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



Father Flex said:


> Preseason is the metric for worth? We have reached an all-time low. We'll see who is right at the end of the season.


Its as good of a measure as 6 games against 6 bad defensive teams, beyond terrible actually, some of the worst, except Orlando which has one good player that didnt guard Bargnani.


Preseason was also different this year, short training camp and everything made players actually try this year and teams to see what they had going for the actual season. Teams wanted to see how good they are and what they had to improve on. No one just shoots terribly because its a preseason game.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Those don't count because no one tries in the pre-season, they play as if it's one of those Rucker Park summer leagues.


Sounds like the same people that say nobody plays hard in the Pro Bowl, etc... Meet Matt Forte.

Or perhaps you don't truly believe it & are saying that due to how bad he made them look.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Alright Doc. We're up by 20 with 5 minutes left, you can take K.G., Pierce & Rondo out now.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



TJChurch said:


> Sounds like the same people that say nobody plays hard in the Pro Bowl, etc... Meet Matt Forte.
> 
> Or perhaps you don't truly believe it & are saying that due to how bad he made them look.


Nah bro, I was being completely sarcastic.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Its as good of a measure as 6 games against 6 bad defensive teams, beyond terrible actually, some of the worst, except Orlando which has one good player that didnt guard Bargnani.
> 
> 
> Preseason was also different this year, short training camp and everything made players actually try this year and teams to see what they had going for the actual season. Teams wanted to see how good they are and what they had to improve on. No one just shoots terribly because its a preseason game.


Do you think it is an easy task to average 25 PPG in the NBA?


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

did you not read the part about 6 games against bad defensive teams with terrible defenders on him? I guess not. he's a good SG, not a good big man.

I'd rather be wrong about him and have him great midway through the season so the Raps can trade him for a good.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> No Deron, Brook or Humphries.
> 
> The Nets starting lineup is Sundiata Gaines, Marshon Brooks, Damion James, Shelden Williams & Mehmet Okur.
> 
> The Russian guy, Jay-Z and Mr. King should be ashamed and of putting together a team like this, literally 0 depth at all.


MarShon left the game after falling on his ankle ( Hopefully its just a Sprain )and Damion James did to, Our whole starting line-up is injured :no: :cussin:


----------



## Oracle

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Predict the date Mike D'antoni will get fired

i think sometime this month


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Nah bro, I was being completely sarcastic.





NearSamcro™ said:


> Sarcasm doesn't always travel that well across the World Wide Web and depending on the member, here as well. My recommendation, be yourself.


Why do members hate me so much (rhetorical) if you could solve each other's problems?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Guess who Bargnani's averaged that 25 PPG against? Guess who's guarded him?

Antawn Jamison (twice), David West, Dirk Nowitzki, Ryan Anderson & Josh Harrellson.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Ryno's fucking awesome.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

LeBron's just being a stat sheet stuffer at this point. The Heat are up by 35 but yet LeBron is still in the game. I guess he wants his triple double, he's only two rebounds away.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Lebron stat stuffing? NAH. That isn't believable AT ALL.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Kevin Love has now become the first player since Kareem Abdul-Jabbar in 1975 to record 20+ points and 12+ rebounds in each of his team's first 6 games.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

MarShon Brooks picked at 25# Making case for best rookie of the year ( SO FAR ), leads all rookies in PPG, and FG%.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Dwight getting 20+Points/20 rebounds again like its nothing.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Nah bro, Iman Shumpert is god, he's a lock for ROY. Just ask Knick fans.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

There goes Curry, hurt again.

RicBucher Ric Bucher
Steph Curry appears to have a glass ankle. Stepped wrong dribbling up court and had to hobble off. Never seen anything quite like this.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



Xile44 said:


> MarShon Brooks picked at 25# Making case for best rookie of the year ( SO FAR ), leads all rookies in PPG, and FG%.


actually Rubio is leading the rookies in FG% then since he is like over 500%. he is also averaging 9 points, 7 assists and 3.5 boards. I'd say he is the ROY so far.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

"If New York's Big 3 is Melo, Amare and Chandler, then Charlotte's Big 3 is Boris and his boobs."

BIll Simmons retweeted this

:lmao


----------



## Xile44

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Nah bro, Iman Shumpert is god, he's a lock for ROY. Just ask Knick fans.


Sarcastic?
Though he has been playing good.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> actually Rubio is leading the rookies in FG% then since he is like over 500%. he is also averaging 9 points, 7 assists and 3.5 boards. I'd say he is the ROY so far.


Oh, yeah, Brooks was leading 2 days ago, forgot to check the recent ones.
This Rookie class is not looking as bad.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

technically Rubio is the 2009 rookie class, that already has 2 ROY winners, TIME FOR A THIRD.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> technically Rubio is the 2009 rookie class, that already has 2 ROY winners, TIME FOR A THIRD.


Yeah, but this is his first season in the NBA, so ill consider him a 2011 rookie.

Anyways, Lottery looking good for the Nets.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Yeah you guys better pray you get a top 5 pick in this year's draft cause D-Will is gone.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

they dont have their pick, 90% sure on this might be wrong, the Jazz do.

edit: nevermind, they gave the warriors' pick for this year's draft, not theirs.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Oh yeah that's right, the Jazz do.

LOLNETS

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Edit: Looked it up. Apparently, the Nets had the Warriors 2012 draft pick, but they traded it to Utah and the pick is top 7 protected.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Oh yeah that's right, the Jazz do.
> 
> LOLNETS
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Edit: Looked it up. Apparently, the Nets had the Warriors 2012 draft pick, but they traded it to Utah and the pick is top 7 protected.


I Anit even Mad, Brooks will become a beast :flip. Lopez will breakout and our Lotto pick will be a stud, way better than having just Deron and Howard anyways pshh. 

Nah jk, but Deron and Howard are not out of reach yet


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



Xile44 said:


> MarShon Brooks picked at 25# Making case for best rookie of the year ( SO FAR ), leads all rookies in PPG, and FG%.


Pleasant surprise..Been the best player on the Nets, 6-7(?) games into the season imo


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



Xile44 said:


> I Anit even Mad, Brooks will become a beast :flip. Lopez will breakout and our Lotto pick will be a stud, way better than having just Deron and Howard anyways pshh.
> 
> Nah jk, but Deron and Howard are not out of reach yet


Howard may as well be. The only thing Nets had on the Lakers, and that GD love to put Bynum down for, was that Lopez had not missed a game and never got hurt, that all changed and Bynum has shown how superior he is to Lopez.


----------



## Brye

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Nuggets just wrecked the Kings. 

And thanks to Faried the city of Denver gets 4 tacos for a dollar tomorrow between 4-6 PM at all participating Taco Bells. :side:


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

But Bynum is only worth 3/4 of Bynum, because that's all he ever plays of the season.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

You can keep cracking jokes, but since he came back last year he has looked great and hasn't shown any sign of reinjuring his knees. The fact he got his body in better shape is also a great sign.

So when do the Clips fire Vinny? Before I thought they had bad defensive players along with a bad defensive caoch, then I realized they had Chauncy, Jordan, CP3, and Bulter. Those guys are all great, the only one that isn't great is Griffin and he won't get better with Vinny coaching him. He has to be fouled asap.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



Brye said:


> Nuggets just wrecked the Kings.
> 
> And thanks to Faried the city of Denver gets 4 tacos for a dollar tomorrow between 4-6 PM at all participating Taco Bells. :side:


That reminds me of Taco Dennis.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I'm so disappointed at the Kings. Each game they have lost so far, its been in a blowout. They are not competitive at all. I'm not even keeping up with the team as much as I planned either but it's hard to when there isn't much bright spots to look at now. I think Paul Westphal needs to get fired. Looks like there is no offense that is being run and the players don't even look like they enjoy playing for him. So sad...


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

The Pacific division outside of LA is so fun to laugh at.

The kings have 6 SGs, no direction, don't respect the coach, and Cousins is really upset and demanded a trade. 

LOLCurry can't walk without hurting his ankle.

The Suns are just used for players to recover from their injuries and they refused to trade Nash for far too long, there is little value in him now.


----------



## Dub

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Portland are going down!! :side:


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

That's 4 in a row... I think its time to change the title of the thread.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

change it to will washington ever win a game


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

The Wizards couldn't use magic to stop sucking this bad.

how bout that? 8*D


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

"Bullets Should Put the Wizards Out of Their Misery"

Dirk vs LA vs Love pick two, I think Love gets left out, no one pays attention to Minnesota.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



StarzNBarz said:


> That's 4 in a row... I think its time to change the title of the thread.


once you beat a good team then it should be considered.

unless of course its going to be changed to be about superman bynum. 8*D


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

how about everyone stop the wizard bashing. i can sense the jealousy in an all of these pots. everyone is made b/c they get to watch a team, i on the other hand get to watch a collection of individuals just shoot. if more teams had the philosophy of open shot, i think i'm good shot, turnover b/c i don't want him to get my shot, and pass b/c we have to try sometimes, then everyone else teams would be more interesting. i like that everyone on the wizards seems to think they can take over a game. at least the franchise is consistent.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Warriors fans know all about that :side: We invented it.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

ESPN Poll: Andrew Bynum vs Paul Gasol

Andrew 43%
Pau 57%


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Warriors fans know all about that :side: We invented it.


but their offense could put up points. the wizards have two average shooters, an decent power forward chucking shots. the franchise player has his own category b/c john wall trying to shoot is an abomination.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Derrick Rose's shot was pretty shitty too...still hopeful Wall takes off.


----------



## Myst

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



Adrian Wojnarowski said:


> Paul Westphal is out as Kings coach.


- @WojYahooNBA via Twitter


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

WojYahooNBA Adrian Wojnarowski 
Kings will keep changing coaches until someone reaches DeMarcus Cousins, or they give up on him. Westphal won't be last to go down there. 

Assistant Keith Smart will coach Kings tonight. Amazing how many times Golden State and Sacramento have swapped coaches.

One GM floated Larry Brown to me recently to deal with Cousins. "He will love him. He will rip him. He will confuse kid into playing well."


----------



## Xile44

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> *Howard may as well be.* The only thing Nets had on the Lakers, and that GD love to put Bynum down for, was that Lopez had not missed a game and never got hurt, that all changed and Bynum has shown how superior he is to Lopez.


No he may as-well not. I do think Bynum is better than Lopez, but its not by a long shot. Lopez has just gotten hurt, while Bynum is not Healthy him self and has had a bigger injury Prone career.

MarShon Brooks is a stud, can score from anywhere making tough baskets look easy, and he can only get better. His effort is great and hi wing span is amazing.

Nets are bad this year, which means they are likely to get a lottery pick.

Brook Lopez
MarShon Brooks
Lottery Pick
and Expirers are not bad at all.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> WojYahooNBA Adrian Wojnarowski
> Kings will keep changing coaches until someone reaches DeMarcus Cousins, or they give up on him. Westphal won't be last to go down there.
> 
> Assistant Keith Smart will coach Kings tonight. Amazing how many times Golden State and Sacramento have swapped coaches.
> 
> One GM floated Larry Brown to me recently to deal with Cousins. "He will love him. He will rip him. He will confuse kid into playing well."


Doesn't Larry Brown have a history of turning shit teams into decent teams?


Can't say as a Kings fan i didn't see this coming eventually.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



Xile44 said:


> No he may as-well not. I do think Bynum is better than Lopez, but its not by a long shot. Lopez has just gotten hurt, while Bynum is not Healthy him self and has had a bigger injury Prone career.
> 
> MarShon Brooks is a stud, can score from anywhere making tough baskets look easy, and he can only get better. His effort is great and hi wing span is amazing.
> 
> Nets are bad this year, which means they are likely to get a lottery pick.
> 
> Brook Lopez
> MarShon Brooks
> Lottery Pick
> and Expirers are not bad at all.


Not by a long shot? You mean if you take into consideration Bynum's injured past. If both of them are 100%, Bynum is by far the better player and defensively, its not even a contest


----------



## Xile44

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



LarryCoon said:


> Not by a long shot? You mean if you take into consideration Bynum's injured past. If both of them are 100%, Bynum is by far the better player and defensively, its not even a contest


I wouldn't say Bynum is 10 X superior to Lopez, I need to see more of him through out the season instead of him missing many games.
You could pull the if Bynum is 100%, but he has never been 100%
Bynum no doubt is better defensively. Offensively Lopez is just as good.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

:lmao Kings front office.

Firing a coach 10 days into the season. What a joke. I feel bad for King fans.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



Xile44 said:


> No he may as-well not. I do think Bynum is better than Lopez, but its not by a long shot. Lopez has just gotten hurt, while Bynum is not Healthy him self and has had a bigger injury Prone career.
> 
> MarShon Brooks is a stud, can score from anywhere making tough baskets look easy, and he can only get better. His effort is great and hi wing span is amazing.
> 
> Nets are bad this year, which means they are likely to get a lottery pick.
> 
> Brook Lopez
> MarShon Brooks
> Lottery Pick
> and Expirers are not bad at all.


What is Bynum not better at than Lopez? Better post moves, stronger in the post, better at scoring off his first step or no step at all, his defense>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Brook Lopez, and he shows far more potential than Lopez as well. Lopez had injuries over him, now he's out with a foot injury of his own which could impact him as badly as Bynum knee problems did to him in the past.

If that his your package then that is awful since once Dwight gets there the Nets will automatically be better and would make the playoffs. Brooks would just give them another scorer, something they dont need, they need a player that would carry them defensively and rebound and that is something Bynum would do. 

And Bynum was 100% healthy last year and has been so far this year.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



Xile44 said:


> I wouldn't say Bynum is 10 X superior to Lopez, I need to see more of him through out the season instead of him missing many games.
> You could pull the if Bynum is 100%, but he has never been 100%
> Bynum no doubt is better defensively. Offensively Lopez is just as good.


I just think that injury risk is the only reason other centers such as Joakim Noah, Horford and Lopez are even being compared to Bynum


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



> As the Orlando Magic consider deals for Dwight Howard, the Golden State Warriors have emerged as aggressive suitors for the NBA’s best center, league sources told Yahoo! Sports.
> 
> Golden State management is willing to take Howard as a one-season “rental,” with the hope of selling him on signing a long-term deal before he enters free agency this summer. Like most teams, Golden State has inquired with Orlando Magic general manager Otis Smith, but the Magic have yet to commit to aggressively pursuing a trade of Howard.
> 
> For the Magic to become intrigued with package, two things would likely have to appeal to them: rebuilding around young point guard Stephen Curry; and the Warriors’ salary-cap space to absorb the three years and $34 million left on Hedo Turkoglu’s contract. The possibility of the pursuit could be complicated by questions about the sturdiness of Curry’s surgically repaired right ankle. The Warriors are willing to part with either of their two guards – Curry or Monta Ellis – but teams clearly will watch how Curry recovers from his recurring ankle sprains.


LOL at trading to rent Dwight. Go ahead Golden State. Become just like the Nets and trade away your future for a rental of a superstar and then surround him around a shittier team than he had before.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Curry & Lee

GOGOGO


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

WWF you really want glass ankle on your team? The guy sprains it everyone game just by running down the court.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

My predictions for tonight:
*Heat* vs. Hawks
Mavericks vs. *Spurs*
Bucks vs. *Kings*
Lakers vs. *Trail Blazers*


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> WWF you really want glass ankle on your team? The guy sprains it everyone game just by running down the court.


Flip him to NJ for Lopez


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Hawks
Mavs(unless Tim Duncan actually can play like he once could like he sorta showed last game)
Bucks
Lakers


----------



## Xile44

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



WWF said:


> Flip him to NJ for Lopez


Why would we trade Lopez for Curry?


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> Derrick Rose's shot was pretty shitty too...still hopeful Wall takes off.


i prefer if he leaves. the wizards have no number one scoring option, and wall will struggle to even score 20 unless he has an halfway decent night from the field. 

the leading scorer on the wizards averages about 14 ppg. this team is just dreadful.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

You're the Nets...either way you'll suck.

But in all honesty, who would you not? Curry is already better than Lopez and has way more potential than Lopez.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> LOL at trading to rent Dwight. Go ahead Golden State. Become just like the Nets and trade away your future for a rental of a superstar and then surround him around a shittier team than he had before.


If this happens Nets have a great shot at getting him.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> You're the Nets...either way you'll suck.
> 
> But in all honesty, who would you not? Curry is already better than Lopez and has way more potential than Lopez.


Eh, I would not like this trade at all. As much as people look at Lopez's rebounding and Defense, he score's well for us and still has potential, his offense is good and his footwork is great and has been improving for years, will be a bad trade for the Nets. Curry has potential, but re-occurring ankle issues have been setting him back, I rather much invest in Lopez. Im sure the Nets staff and fans would agree with me. Would be great for Orlando but bad For Jersey, unless we somehow trade Lopez and drat Andre Drummomd, but other-wise, I'd be upset.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> What is Bynum not better at than Lopez? Better post moves, stronger in the post, better at scoring off his first step or no step at all, his defense>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Brook Lopez, and he shows far more potential than Lopez as well. Lopez had injuries over him, now he's out with a foot injury of his own which could impact him as badly as Bynum knee problems did to him in the past.
> 
> If that his your package then that is awful since once Dwight gets there the Nets will automatically be better and would make the playoffs. Brooks would just give them another scorer, something they dont need, they need a player that would carry them defensively and rebound and that is something Bynum would do.
> 
> And Bynum was 100% healthy last year and has been so far this year.


Ehh 1 season and 6 games proves he is 100% and back to his full health?
You could make a list on saying his post. moves are better, stronger in the post, blah blah, I could name things Lopez is better at then Bynum also, look im not saying Lopez is better than Bynum I know, but in this Lopez is made to look like a scrub, Lopez is not bad at all. Sure his rebound was awful last year, he had Mono, Clacium Deposit in his Right arm ( Try playing with that  ). He was never a good re bounder, but he can average 8 for sure instead of six, though that's still not good, its not bad. He is not a good defender, but with a length like his he can Block shots and his foot work is tremendously good.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



Xile44 said:


> If this happens Nets have a great shot at getting him.


you realize if Deron and Dwight end up in FA they would probably choose Dallas(if they make it possible) over the Nets right?


----------



## Xile44

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> you realize if Deron and Dwight end up in FA they would probably choose Dallas(if they make it possible) over the Nets right?


No, Dwight already has said Nets are first choice, Deron wont be leaving the Nets and Brooklyn while he can stay with Dwight.
Deron already stated if Dwight comes to the Nets, no doubt he would sign. Come on bro


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

All that was said if he was traded there during the season, not if they end up in FA, and DWill obviously isn't going to outright say that he wont resign with the Nets. Deron is from Dallas, they have a better chance to win with Dallas as well, and Dirk/DWill/Dwight>DWill and Dwight.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> All that was said if he was traded there during the season, not if they end up in FA, and DWill obviously isn't going to outright say that he wont resign with the Nets. Deron is from Dallas, they have a better chance to win with Dallas as well, and Dirk/DWill/Dwight>DWill and Dwight.


Deron has already been adjusting to city life, and has stated he is getting use to it. He is not gonna leave the Nets when they have a chance to get Howard and headline Brooklyn.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> LOL at trading to rent Dwight. Go ahead Golden State. Become just like the Nets and trade away your future for a rental of a superstar and then surround him around a shittier team than he had before.


The team needs to be gutted anyways, if they can get rid of Monta, Biedrins, Lee, an oft injured Curry, would be better off reloading through the draft and trying again.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

You know what I'll never understand, why people believe kobe is faking his injuries for attention. That literally has no logic behind it whatsoever. The guy never brings up his injuries as excuses after he has a bad game, he never tells the full details of his injuries when discussing them, and it seems like he even tries to make the injury isnt effecting him at all. The only one that ever bring up the injuries as excuses for him are his fans and sometimes teammates. I try not to myself since I find it sttupid at times that he is completely unwilling to let the injury heal. Obviously we'll never know the the true impact that the injuriees have had on his game, but I'll never doubt that he's actually hurt.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> :lmao Kings front office.
> 
> Firing a coach 10 days into the season. What a joke. I feel bad for King fans.


I feel bad as well man. It's just horrible to see how this franchise has become. Rick Adelman was the best coach they ever had. I wonder if they will ever find a Coach like him again. The players looked like they didn't enjoy playing for Westphal so let's see how they play for Keith Smart.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Nah bro, Iman Shumpert is god, he's a lock for ROY. Just ask Knick fans.


I guess if it was up to you it would be Stiemsma, right?  In the two games Shump's played in, he's been impressive. I don't think he'll win it (Rubio imo), but don't act like its some blind homerism from Knick fans and that he's got no business being in the discussion.



Myst said:


> - @WojYahooNBA via Twitter





Haystacks Calhoun said:


> WojYahooNBA Adrian Wojnarowski
> Kings will keep changing coaches until someone reaches DeMarcus Cousins, or they give up on him. Westphal won't be last to go down there.
> 
> Assistant Keith Smart will coach Kings tonight. Amazing how many times Golden State and Sacramento have swapped coaches.
> 
> One GM floated Larry Brown to me recently to deal with Cousins. "He will love him. He will rip him. He will confuse kid into playing well."


knew it was gonna happen



picks for tonight

MIA/*ATL* (edit - had picked heat until found out LBJ now limping, on top of Wade being out)
*DAL*/SAS (no Manu, although I would have picked DAL even if he was playing)
MIL/*SAC* (no Bogut/Westphal gone)
LAL/*POR*


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

ATL (no james or wade?), DAL, MIL (Smart isn't... smart...), Lakers.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Spo said that D. Wade is unlikely to play tonight and one of the Heat's writers Ira Winderman just said that LeBron is limping and looking "miserable."

IT'S NORRIS COLE TIME!!!!!


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I have to say that I am not surprised Bynum losing the poll to Gasol; Kind of ironic, since I can't recall the last time Lakers fans got 100% of Gasol for very long, which is probably a major reason Pau is beating him in the poll.

Someone in this thread made the claim that AB was 100% last year... And you see where that got the team.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I just noticed this but Golden State Warriors picked up Nate Robinson. Great pick up, but the only problem is the teams already short enough LOL


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

It's a great pickup considering Steph is gonna sprain his ankle every 2 games.

Oh and the Kings have signed Keith Smart to a 2 year deal, so he's officially their new head coach.

I don't know much about him but from what I hear from Warriors fans, he's not that good of a coach. Sac should've tried to get Larry Brown to come.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

With Lee, our C is often 6'8 in some sets, so what does height matter?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I was a little surprised Lebron even continued last night, at least for as long as he did. When they showed the replay it didn't necessarily look as bad as people probably thought initially (myself included), but as soon as you release the pressure and take off your shoe/socks/padding/whatever afterwards, that shit'll start to balloon. The ligaments in my right ankle are pretty much torn to pieces after years of basketball injuries exactly like that. 

Has it been confirmed he won't play at all tonight? I mean, I wouldn't really be surprised if he played limited minutes ("limited" compared to the minutes he normally plays, anyway), but at the same time, those injuries fucking hurt and are risky to play on. Not that the Heat staff don't already know that.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Forget limited minutes, let it heal and let the heat bench step up and show what they're made of and prove that they can be good without LeBron or Wade.

James Jones going to come CLUTCH today.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

LeBron & Wade are both out.

The starting lineup for Miami is set to be Mario Chalmers, James Jones, Shane Battier, Chris Bosh & Joel Anthony.

Via Twitter.

@Canadian: You cannot be serious. For one, their bench sucks. Secondly, James Jones is overrated. Yes he's a good three point shooter but majority of his shots are wide-open, he's useless when his shots are contested.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Hollinger says they are both out. And Battier will be limited minutes.

Kings gave Keith Smart a 2 year deal???? Pretty sure we fired him after two.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



Canadian said:


> Forget limited minutes, let it heal and let the heat bench step up and show what they're made of and prove that they can be good without LeBron or Wade.
> 
> James Jones going to come CLUTCH today.


Jones was great in the first half last night. I don't think Battier even scored a point, but he was launching himself around the court for loose balls and shit. Gettin' DIRTY. 

FWIW, I'd let it heal if I were him. I never did and now I'm a cripple. I also wasn't being paid a trillion dollars. 

Let Bosh and Chalmers fuck them up.

EDIT: Okay, so it's basically official that he's out, then. Probably smart.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*










*NOW IT'S MY TIME TO SHINE*


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

The Hawks should not lose this. Hoping Cole & Williams get me some nice stats tonight for fantasy.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I hope Horford and Smith fucking bend Bosh over and rape his ass.


----------



## Champ

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

:lmao @ chuck ranting on the hawks on commentary


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

TNT's commentary is really pissing me off.

This game is supposed to be called impartial but yet all they've done is bash the Hawks the whole entire time. This is pathetic.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

It's fucking Barkley, I'm surprised he graduated high school, let alone is allowed to commentate.


----------



## Champ

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

they deserve it though. miller's right when he says they're playing like it's an exhibition.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Chuck should just stick to the halftime show.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

No one deserves to be bashed for an entire game in what's supposed to be an impartial game.

The Miami Heat commentators are more impartial than TNT's FFS.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

God, Charles is really getting annoying. Michael Cole-esque. He should really just stick to the half-time show. I might just turn my volume off.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



LarryCoon said:


> God, Charles is really getting annoying. Michael Cole-esque. He should really just stick to the half-time show. I might just turn my volume off.


Great comparison. I would've much rather had them put Jet on commentary but they can't do that since he's TNT's best half-time analyst.


----------



## WWE

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Mavericks... the fuck


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Who in the hell is Ivan Johnson?


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Who in the hell is Ivan Johnson?


Well, according to Barkley, this guy should be starting over Josh Smith


----------



## WWE

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Lol I watched only like 3-4 minutes of this game.. and omg its like WWE commentary, barely paying attention to whats going on and their rambling on about other shit.

Did you guys know Charles Barkley is a big fan of the Big Bang Theory?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Oh my god the commentators are talking about the NFL playoffs.

:lmao :lmao


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Charles Barkley, annoying?? Waaaaat


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

On commentary, yes. Charles is annoying as fuck.


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I don't even mind when they ramble on and go off-topic. I'm not watching games to listen to announcers tell me exactly what's in front of my eyes.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

T-Mac is so clutch. Always has been.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Barkly said something right, fans dont deserve to vote for allstars, thier lack of appreciation for Ivan shows how shitty the Atlanta crowd is overall too. Hate their fans.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



DanTheMan07 said:


> I don't even mind when they ramble on and go off-topic. I'm not watching games to listen to announcers tell me exactly what's in front of my eyes.


You sound like a candidate for a Michael Cole fan then. Nothing wrong with that, Cole is the most talented wwe commentator right now, but he's not really might type.

Barkley on commentary = Michael Cole on commentary


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

:lmao RUPUL CLUTCH THREE WHAT A CHAMPION.

:lmao this means that Bosh should take the clutch three more often then Lebron, Lebron might as well be the last option on his team for that final shot.


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



LarryCoon said:


> You sound like a candidate for a Michael Cole fan then. Nothing wrong with that, Cole is the most talented wwe commentator right now, but he's not really might type.
> 
> Barkley on commentary = Michael Cole on commentary


I am. Off-topic to the NBA obviously, but him trolling is incredibly entertaining to me.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



DanTheMan07 said:


> I am. Off-topic to the NBA obviously, but him trolling is incredibly entertaining to me.


I prefer JVG on commentary. He goes off topic from time to time but he uses a style that I describe as controlled-chaos, its off-topic but at the same time it is not off-topic since he only changes the topic only to weave it all together back to the game. Charles just goes on rambling for no reason.


btw CHRIS BOSH TORONTO FLASHBACKS AGAINST THE HAWKS!!!!


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

wtf is this shit, I want to watch the Lakers game, not this pathetic excuse of a game. hurry the fuck up.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> wtf is this shit, I want to watch the Lakers game, not this pathetic excuse of a game. hurry the fuck up.


:lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I love how everyone screamed "NO!" when Josh Smith shot but then started cheering when he made it.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Metta World Peace treatment.

FUCK OFF at double overtime.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

It's always delightful to see a Chicago Bulls home game on the road in Atlanta. Nothing like a home court advantage away from home.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> I love how everyone screamed "NO!" when Josh Smith shot but then started cheering when he made it.


Did that to Javale McGee in college, he damn near cried it looked like.


----------



## WWE

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Atlanta cant even beat an extremely weakened Miami Heat team.. the fuck?


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Atlanta can beat Wade and Lebron though. Therefore Bosh and a bunch of scrubs>Wade and Lebron doing everything.


----------



## WWE

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Charles Barkley: Man Ivan Johnson is such a good player, he's everywhere on the court

*Sees replay of the offensive foul charge from Mario Chalmers to Ivan

Charles Barkley: Oh that wasn't a good call.

#Barkleybeingbarkley


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

if this goes to triple OT Imma kill a ...... GET LEBRON IN THERE TO CHOKE THIS SHIT AWAY ALREADY.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

The Hawks need to just let T-Mac win this game for them and stop bullshitting.

I wanna see Blazers whip the Lakers ass in Portland like they always do.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Pau-4/4
SUPERMAN-5/5
Kobe-5/8

THEY AINT EVEN GUARDING US.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Pau-4/4
> SUPERMAN-5/5
> Kobe-5/8
> 
> THEY AINT EVEN GUARDING *US*.


Location: BC, Canada


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

THIS IS FUCKING BULLSHIT!

The NBA is trolling the shit out of us. Is T-Mac fouled out?


----------



## WWE

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Can Dwayne Wade just suit up and come into the game saying he wasn't inured at all and frikken win the game? lol


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I think TSN is trolling me right now, fuck your shit, you guys aren't even airing anything on the main program except your shitty sports center.

Cant one team just give up or something, who wants to go in triple overtime in this type of schedule?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

This is on some Buffalo Wild Wings type shit. People who've seen the commercials get what I'm saying.


----------



## WWE

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> This is on some Buffalo Wild Wings type shit. People who've seen the commercials get what I'm saying.


lulz


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> THIS IS FUCKING BULLSHIT!
> 
> The NBA is trolling the shit out of us. Is T-Mac fouled out?


Get in there Stackhouse! 8*D


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Get in there Stackhouse! 8*D


I'd mark.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

GET THE FUCK IN THERE LEBRON AND WADE. SUIT THE FUCK UP.


----------



## WWE

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

It could be over here.. They're up by five


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

good time to end it, right at halftime for the other game.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



Cycloneon said:


> Can Dwayne Wade just suit up and come into the game saying he wasn't inured at all and frikken win the game? lol


Lebron and Wade can come in. They are merely listed as not dressed. No need for them though.


----------



## WWE

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Its ova, their up by 7


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

lol Miami trolled the Hawks the last game to get their confidence up so that they could humiliate them today.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

TNT/TSN can only make up for this by not doing any ads at all in the Lakers/Blazers game, no one wanted to see this game in the first place, but instead they had to go into three overtimes just to fuck with everyone even more.


----------



## WWE

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Damn. A hell of a lot of Laker fans in the Portland arena


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Let's make this comeback Kings!!!!


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Wallace is killing us.

edit: Sorry flex, not us, the Lakers


----------



## will94

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



LarryCoon said:


> lol Miami trolled the Hawks the last game to get their confidence up so that they could humiliate them today.


Pretty sure taking it to 3OTs before losing is far from "humiliation", but you call 'em like you see 'em.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

"Portland needs someone who can help them create something out of nothing to be an elite team"

"Jamal Crawford gives you the ability to create something out of nothing"

Oh TNT. You so crazy.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Imagine how good the Blazers could be if they weren't riddled with injury prone players. Insert Roy and Oden on that team and they are by far the best team in the league.


Someone watch the Kings game? Somehow they managed a come back and I really want to know how since they seemed to get 6 points in 2 seconds.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

The comeback was completed! Kings win and Tyreke Evans was clutch in the 4th! I'm also liking Marcus Thornton more and more now. He's a very underrated SG in the league. I noticed Keith Smart put in a small ball lineup for most of the 4th quarter as well.

PG Evans
SG Fredette
SF Thornton
PF Salmons
C Cousins


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

they should never think about that lineup again. Bogut was out, otherwise that lineup would have been terrorized and destroyed.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Felton/Nolan Smith
Roy/Matthews
Wallace/Batum
Aldridge
Camby/Oden

tru tru


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

:lmao fucking Ebanks man.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I like Crawford tho. Just missing Oden man. Just missing Oden.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> they should never think about that lineup again. Bogut was out, otherwise that lineup would have been terrorized and destroyed.


They played great D with that lineup though. Then Cousins fouled out and then Jason Thompson took over at Center. I don't mind seeing it again but maybe not too much. Lol...


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Benched sucked major balls tonight, they were also terrible with our help leaving the wrong guys, LA, open every time. 

They got lucky with Matthews and Crawford though, such streaky shooters and they got hot at the right times.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

tru totally lucky fluke game

edit: sternball. Gotta keep da lakers in it doe. don't worry.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

not at all what I said bro. Wallace and LA destroyed, both on offense and defense, but streaky shooters are just that, streaky. MWP needs to be replaced and soon, our bench lacks scoring and Blake has been terrible this game, him and MWP combined for 2/14, we just can't have that if we want to win with the Blazers playing red hot.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

tru without those damn lucky streaky shooters the blazers wouldn't stand a chance

what a fluke


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Ugh GA, I didnt mean they were lucky with their socring, I was saying they got lucky with when they got hot as Crawford was struggling early in the game while Matthews was hot and when Matthews cooled off Crawford got hot. It wasn't a fluke, it was a good win


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Kobe hits Kurt Thomas in the face then slams the ball down and screams "FUCK" as loud as he can.

No technical. Sternball in full effect.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Slamming the ball was the only thing that could have resulted in a tech there, since it was kinda away from the ref. Swearing has nothing to do with fucks because if it did then players would be getting thrown out of games from two techs all the time. Hell, KG and Kobe would make it past the first Q.

And lol at Sternball, funny how people still dare to say that when I dont see CP3 on the court right now.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Screaming fuck in anger at a call. I dunno man.

If Jason Kapono did the same shit he'd be T'd up don't you think?

o well doesn't matter. Lucky win blazers.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

you dont get techs for being mad about a tech and screaming fuck. If he ran around complaining to each ref with his hands up and screaming at everyone like Rasheed use to then yeah, that would be a tech.


GA stop taking me out of context with the lucky part of my sentence, never even said the game or win was lucky, said they got lucky with when Crawford/Matthews got hot, not lucky that they both made an impact and actually managed to score points which is expected out of both.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

In case you missed it.






-:lmao-


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> you dont get techs for being mad about a tech and screaming fuck. If he ran around complaining to each ref with his hands up and screaming at everyone like Rasheed use to then yeah, that would be a tech.
> 
> 
> GA stop taking me out of context with the lucky part of my sentence, never even said the game or win was lucky, said they got lucky with when Crawford/Matthews got hot, not lucky that they both made an impact and actually managed to score points which is expected out of both.


just fuckin with u


lol at dat video


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

LMAO DAT VIDEO .


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



> If you've noticed something unusual about the Los Angeles Lakers' roster this season, well, the players have, too.
> 
> "It's ... different to walk in the locker room and see four or five other white guys in there," Luke Walton said.
> 
> Amid a long-term decline in the number of American-born white players in the NBA, the Lakers have accumulated five on this season's team: Walton, Steve Blake, Jason Kapono, Josh McRoberts and Troy Murphy. Flipping through the pages of the Lakers' media guide shows this is the most white American players the team has had since the 1977-78 squad had Tom Abernethy, Brad Davis, Ernie DiGregorio, Don Ford and Dave Robisch.
> 
> "We joke about it," Blake said. "It's all fun and games."
> 
> Whatever one-liners you might think up, Blake has already beat you to it:
> 
> "There was a bunch of white guys [on the court], I said, 'Man, we should be having more backdoor cuts.'"
> 
> Or: "When we're all out there, we're the slowest team in the NBA."
> 
> They haven't been all out there yet. But the sight of Blake, Kapono, McRoberts and Murphy on the court with Metta World Peace during a nationally televised game was enough to set Twitter afire and eventually led to a #TheLakersAreSoWhite hashtag that had people of all races chiming in with jokes such as, "#TheLakersAreSoWhite they warm up to Dancing Queen."


:no:

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/7424646/los-angeles-lakers-new-look




StarzNBarz said:


> In case you missed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -:lmao-


I love Sir Charles


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

That ESPN report might just be the funniest thing I've seen or read all year thus far.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



METTA WORLD PEACE said:


> Let Bosh and Chalmers fuck them up.


Called it. Pay me, motherfucker.

Barkley talking about Weight Watchers before seguing right into "Man, this Atlanta Hawks team is so bad" was awesome.

When was the last time the Lakers won in Portland? Feels like...a long fucking time. When I read Bynum went out of the game with an ankle injury I thought someone was fucking with me.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

it was before half he got the injury, but it wasn't anything serious since he came back afterwards and was fine.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Yeah, I knew he wound up coming back. I never saw the game (wasn't on until 4am over here), just read about the injury and naturally prepared for the worst. Checked earlier and saw that he was fine.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

The Knicks are playing the Wizards tonight. The worst teams of their respective divisions, oh how fun.


----------



## Myst

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I can see the Wizards getting their first win tonight... First team to play defense wins?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

:lmao


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Gonna fucking RAPE the Bulls tonight. I wonder how long it takes until Rose is out with an injury. I'll give him until 3 minutes left in the 1st.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

1] Barkley should not be left to just halftime; He is like halftime @ a game in that he should not be on TV.
2] Kills me they asked Walton about the Laker locker room. I used to call him "White-Boy Walton" when I watched games, but watched the other day, & that don't work any more.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Yes! My channel's got Tommy & Mike on commentary.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

lol @ boston fans booing west 

stay classy


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

DWill is fucking awful.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



WWF said:


> Gonna fucking RAPE the Bulls tonight. I wonder how long it takes until Rose is out with an injury. I'll give him until 3 minutes left in the 1st.


DUMB BISH. lol, stupid troll.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Howard is unstoppable.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

sheesh, 25 points in the 1st half. good thing the pacers only managed 33.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

lol Gibson has such an unlikable face


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Horrible officiating tonight but our horrible rebounding played a major factor in our loss.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Excellent screen by big baby


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Good to see Thibs stretching Rose out to another 42 minute game. Mister MVP will be exhausted in the playoffs for the second straight year.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

notorious what exactly was so bad about it? you guys were given more FTs and they had more fouls. your team just played awful. One player going 3/17 is never good.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I was moreso talking about fouls that weren't called and the Pacers traveled their asses but only had one call.

We lost mainly because of Pierce's play, the officiating, the rebounding (they were +20), and their bench outplaying ours.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

bahh, I've always hated playing against Nate Robinson.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

The Warriors have 4 PG's (Steph, Nate, Ish Smith & Charles Jenkins). 3 is a good number for PG depth since Steph will injure his ankle every other game.


----------



## Dub

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

What a horrible game so far.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Metta World Peace has to replaced or released or anything really. Love the guy for his personality, but he his a killer on offense.


----------



## Demandred

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Metta World Peace has to replaced or released or anything really. *Love the guy for his personality*, but he his a killer on offense.




You have to be the first person ever to have said that


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

he's a fun loving, entertaining guy, I enjoy him, but he is no longer good at anything or even average at anything on the offensive end.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Metta World Peace is my favorite Laker. Sometimes when I watch a Laker game, I'll just watch him the whole time he's on the court and just laugh. For some reason, I find the guy insanely funny.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

:lmao Kobe really has no faith left in his free throws or something because in the last couple of years he would only do that when he knew it was off or something was wrong with his free throw, he literally has done it on every FT this year that I've seen so far.


why must Pau always miss clutch FTs? He did it in the Bulls game and it caused us to lose. He needs to hit them.


----------



## Dub

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Lakers came alive in the 3rd quarter, props to barnes.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

wizards came within 4 points of an w. dat progression. 8-58 here they come. that's my generous estimate.

people need to stop hating on the nba's best collection of players aka the wizards. they aren't a team but they have players who just be on the court and ball in a limited cooperative fashion.


----------



## Rawlin

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

76ers are first in the division.

would just like to ask notorious if he is jelly.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



Rawlin said:


> 76ers are first in the division.
> 
> would just like to ask notorious if he is jelly.


It's not going to last for long.

I'm in shock that the Raptors managed to lose to the Nets, like what happened there? Hoping they redeem themselves today against Philly. Golden State needs to snap this 4 game losing streak too, Utah should be where they start that tonight.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



Rawlin said:


> 76ers are first in the division.
> 
> would just like to ask notorious if he is jelly.


Nope. As long as its not the Knicks.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Luol Deng is a travelling cunt and Jeff Van Gundy can shut the fuck up about him any day now, but man, he was fucking good last night. Ryan Anderson was also awesome. At being invisible.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Anderson's a better scorer than everyone on the Lakers, other than Kobe.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I wasn't saying he's a bad player. He's not. He was basically invisible last night, though.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Team USA is set to announce it's 18 finalists for the Olympic team later this month. Four players from the Redeem Team (Carlos Boozer, Michael Redd, Tayshaun Prince & Jason Kidd) will not be apart of the team. It is also said that Blake Griffin is most likely the only player that wasn't apart of the 2008 Olympic or 2010 FIBA team that will be a finalist. So that basically means no Bynum, no LMA, no Amar'e, no Z-Bo, etc. Although Amar'e still may have a chance considering he was originally on the 2010 team but had to pull out because the Knicks didn't want him to play.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Also, I've updated my top 5 at each position list:
*Point Guards*
1. Chris Paul
2. Derrick Rose (Prev. 3)
3. Deron Williams (Prev. 2)
4. Rajon Rondo
5. Russell Westbrook
*Shooting Guards*
1. Dwyane Wade
2. Kobe Bryant
3. Manu Ginobili
4. Eric Gordon (Prev. 5)
5. Monta Ellis (Prev. 6)
*Small Forwards*
1. LeBron James
2. Kevin Durant
3. Carmelo Anthony
4. Rudy Gay
5. Paul Pierce
*Power Forwards*
1. Dirk Nowitzki
2. LaMarcus Aldridge (Prev. 7)
3. Chris Bosh
4. Amar'e Stoudemire (Prev. 2)
5. Kevin Love (Prev. 6)
*Centers*
1. Dwight Howard
2. Andrew Bynum (Prev. 5)
3. Andrew Bogut (Prev. 2)
4. Al Horford (Prev. 3)
5. Marc Gasol (Prev. 6)


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Was I the only one that thought Paul looked like he had lost a step when they played Chicago? Granted, I only saw the highlights, but it felt like Rose was burning him more often than not. And there's always the fact it's Rose and he'll burn pretty much anybody (not named Derrick Fisher, obv). Eh, I'm probably full of shit and need to actually watch a Clippers game.

Switch Pierce out for METTA WORLD PEACE. Although #5 might be underrating him. Nobody can blow a lay-up like the artist formerly known as Ron Artest. 

Demarcus Cousins should be there somewhere for the fact he's probably crazier than Artest/METTA at this point. "I don't want to be in Sacramento. Trade me. Actually, fire the head coach. Then trade me. Because I'm a fucking psychopath." 

I'd probably have LMA above Dirk at this point, although I don't like Dirk or Dallas so I'm biased. But Aldridge is fucking awesome either way. I'd have Love above Amar'e as well since Amar'e has pretty much been a passenger since Melo came. Before that he was playing like he was Amar'e Stoudemire.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> he's a fun loving, entertaining guy, I enjoy him, but he is no longer good at anything or even average at anything on the offensive end.


That implies that he ever was.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Watching the Lakers game from last night and...does this shit get any better in the second half? I mean, I already know the result; I see no reason to continue torturing myself for nothing.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I've thought Dirk is overrated for a while now. He's an excellent scorer, and I'll give him that, but when else does he do?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Are we all in agreement that if LMA doesn't get named to the All-Star team we riot?


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Love or LMA, both won;t make it over Dirk.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

There's gonna be at least 3 PF's, maybe 4 since there will only be one center representing the West.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Assuming Griffin and Bynum are starters, Dirk will make the team, Duncan will probably make it as back up C, leaves one spot.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

If Duncan makes the team, it'll be completely on his reputation and them not wanting to leave him out. They did that last year so I doubt they do it two years in a row.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

LaMarcus has been one of my favorite players for years. If he doesn't get in, I will indeed riot.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Lol. Funny how you go off on Dirk and criticize him for being one dimensional, to praising LaMarcus, who is one dimensional himself. Watch basketball sometime, queer.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

He's a better rebounder and defender, .......


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

No, he is not a better rebounder. Aldridge is soft.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I never even praised LaMarcus, you moron. I said he's one of my favorite players, which he is.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



WWF said:


> I never even praised LaMarcus, you moron. I said he's one of my favorite players, which he is.


So you either prefer bad players (EDIT: Deleted this comment so not warned again for the insult you made against yourself), or admit one of your favorite players isn't very good. Either way, doesn't make much sense.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Agreed with the red guy for the first time in the past six months.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Lamarcus better get that Center spot instead of Duncan.

Bynum/Lamarcus
Griffin/Love

Should be the bigs.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

oh please Flex. They're both absolutely terrible rebounders, neither is better than the other really, but at least Alridge has competition with his rebounds since Camby and Wallace are both good rebounders that usually get quite a few of them. Who does Dirk have to compete with? Marion and Haywood?

Also LA's defense is superior to Dirk's, they may both be a little soft, since neither really like to play against those post players, but I have LA's defense better.

Dirk only really has scoring on the guy. And so far, in this short season, Dirk has not even been close to an all star player, hell he has basically become Bargnani so far from last year. Around 20 points, 5 boards, and poor defense with his team not winning.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Bullshit that these dumb ass NBA.com fans voted for Suns/Lakers as the Fan Night game over Thunder/Grizzlies, Bulls/Wolves, Clippers/Blazers & Heat/Warriors.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

"BYNUM worked hard on his conditioning, strengthened his knee and lower body and shows no hints of going down with an injury again. Best center in the league, more post moves than Dwight, more effective, AWESOME GUY."

_Later that day..._

SPRAINED ANKLE.

Come at me, Nostradamus.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I'd rather have a sprained ankle over him destroying his knee for the 1000th time. He will probably sit out the next game against the Griz, which won't be too bad since they dont have ZBo so it will likely be Pau against Mark which is always fun to watch.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Bullshit that these dumb ass NBA.com fans voted for Suns/Lakers as the Fan Night game over Thunder/Grizzlies, Bulls/Wolves, Clippers/Blazers & Heat/Warriors.


Bulls/Wolves for me, just to see Rubio.

:lmao at Bulls/Atlanta game

Heat Scrubs > Atlanta > Atlanta's third game in three nights > Bulls

Just rest Lebron and Wade until the playoffs


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Actually wrong.

Heat Scrubs>Bulls>Atlanta>Heat>tired Atlanta>tired Bulls


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

That was Atlanta's third game in a row against Bull's second game in a row. If you play basketball you would know how your legs get on the third straight day. I do.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I believe Bulls have played a bunch of games this past week as well. They're both tired and I play basketball as well, if your playing games in bunches then one day off won't just restore you physically.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

One day of rest helps a lot in the recovery of your legs.


Bargs has improved a lot offensively. He's actually a go-to scorer now.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Maybe getting the 8th seed in the East is a good thing?

In the last 5 seasons, every team to get the 8th seed in the East other than the Detroit Pistons has finished the next season as a top 4 seed in the East. Orlando in 07, Atlanta in 08, Chicago in 10 and while the season isn't over yet there's a still a very big possibility that the Pacers could finish as a top 4 seed. Interesting.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Oh my god Raptors.. just oh my god


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

OKC coming back spearheaded by Russel Westbrook taking command of the offense. Same as last year.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

:lmao BARGNANI HAS 11 BOARDS but they get blown out.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

LOLRaptors. Still can't believe Philly has the best record in the Atlantic Division, who would've thought. I know it won't last though...I hope. But like I said earlier, anyone other than the Knicks.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Boston still hasn't beat a good team notorious, Philly is likely better than they are.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

What good team has Philly beat?


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Westbrook and Nazi deserve all the credit for this win, KD sucked shit all night and did come through in the end, but Westbrook and Nazi got them back into it and were the ones that played great tonight.

Idk, but Boston has looked less than impressive against all the good teams they've played.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

We've only played 2 good teams in Miami and Indy, and 3 if you wanna count the Knicks. Indy was a bad game no doubt about it, against Miami we came back from being down 20 and almost won if it wasn't for Norris Cole catching fire towards the end. Against the Knicks we lost by two points, and against NY & Miami we were missing our #1 option.

The best teams Philly has played are the Blazers & Jazz, coincidentally the two teams they lost to.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

lol Jazz aren't a good team at all, not even close.

Looking at their schedule the Blazers was their only good team they played and they lost by four. Every other team, except the Jazz which was a really close game that Jazz came back at the end in if iirc, was blowout win for them.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Point is, they've yet to beat a team with a winning record just like us. As a matter of fact the only team in the Atlantic Division that has beaten a team with a winning record is the Raptors, who beat the Cavs twice.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

i'm going to score the last 13 points for my team and have everyone remember when i sucked shit. it must be a tough year for laker and colts fans. thunder are fucked w/ maynor being out. 

i hope the wizards get a win before i get bored with the nba.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Jordan Crawford isolations will get Washington a win eventually.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

i wish someone would trade that cunt. i think i read a joke on a basketball site about trying to get him to work at point.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



IMPULSE said:


> i'm going to score the last 13 points for my team and have everyone remember when i sucked shit. it must be a tough year for laker and colts fans. thunder are fucked w/ maynor being out.
> 
> i hope the wizards get a win before i get bored with the nba.


Yeah, only thing that would make it worse is if you were a Ducks fan....oh wait...fuck.

Lakers are fine though, only thing that would make the season a lost cause is if Bynum misses it all.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



IMPULSE said:


> i wish someone would trade that cunt. i think i read a joke on a basketball site about trying to get him to work at point.


He's honestly like a shittier John Wall, offensively.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

lol @ NBA.com. Put up an article whether or not Kobe shoots too much the day after he took over by shooting too much and allowing us to win the game. 3 straight games of great scoring on a high percentage isn't good enough for them I guess.


----------



## Roger Sterling

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Warriors interested in a Howard rental? Saw it on RealGM and A Woj on Yahoo wrote about it as well.

We give up Curry and other young guys, and keep Monta/Lee....could be a dangerous team!

But it won't happen, TANK 11-12 CONTINUES.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Warriors need to trade Ellis away for a pick or prospects. 

Same with Jazz. Burks/Favors/Kanter will be a solid core and if they tank for another player, like Barnes or something then they could be scarey.

PG-Harris
SG-Burks
SF-Barnes
PF-Favors
C-Kanter

or maybe they would turn into the new Hawks. :side:


----------



## Roger Sterling

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

We had a chance to get OJ Mayo/Thabeet for Ellis a while back and we passed on it.

Klay is the future SG for us, that is if we don't deal him away for a superstar rental.

I'm more worried about dumping Lee's contract, amnesty clause redo please?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



> "That was my young fella," Kwame Brown bragged of Bynum. "I taught him everything he knows. ... I'm one of the better defenders in the league and we played against each other every day in practice. I told him if you can score against me, you can score on anyone."


I don't know why but I just found this hilarious saying that he taught him everything he knows. But you know what they say, the bench players and scrubs are usually end up being the best coaches.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

wizards are so useless. the only time they shoot is when players draw guns over bets and shit. they can't score and they can't play defense. where do you go with a team that can't play either side of the court. 

iirc some nba player said the worse thing about being 7 feet is that people ask him if he's haseem thabeet.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

that was Roy Hibbert. He said people sometimes came up to him thinking he was Thabeet and he would get pissed off because they look nothing alike(or play anything like for that matter)


----------



## Champ

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

had the grizzlies drafted evans, curry, harden, or derozan a few years ago they'd be the team to beat in the west today.


----------



## Champ

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

double post

raps = future


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Well there's mistakes every year in the draft.

What if the Hawks draft Chris Paul or Deron Williams over Marvin Williams?
What if the Wolves don't trade Ray Allen for Stephon Marbury on draft night in 96?
What if the Blazers pick Durant over Oden?
What if the Wolves don't trade Brandon Roy on draft night?
What if the Pistons pick Wade, Melo or Bosh over Darko?
What if the Bulls pick Amar'e over Jay Williams?

The draft is nothing but a huge gamble.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

had Portland selected Durant over Oden then they would be the best team in the NBA this year, last year, basically every year.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Kevin Love trade for OJ Mayo


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Andre Drummond has said he is most likely gonna stay in college for another year and not enter the draft following this season. Well...this fucks up the greatest draft ever.

And before I forget, LOLWIZARDS.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

LOL. He should enter though, if he is projected as the number 1 pick then it should be a no brainer unless he wishes to continue his education, in which case good for him.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Sacramento's a bad matchup for Orlando.

These fastbreaks are killing Orlando w/o Dwight.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

delonte west so ball hard he's banned from the white house according to him. what's worse is dc is his hometown.


----------



## Champ

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

still a lot of talent in that draft class regardless. besides, college basketball players often change their minds around the summer.


----------



## Dub

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Good first half for Lakers, loving Barnes.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

MVP CHANTS FOR BYNUM. AWWWW YEAH.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

That Mamba guy is a great sidekick for Andrew Bynum.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

that MAMBA guy just DUNKED. Then Fisher dunked.


Oh and I just LOLed at Kobe putting his hand up while he was in the paint and Allen was at the three. Allen missed, but no idea why he did that.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Jerry Sloan has said that he would consider a return to coaching if "the right situation" came along.

Calling it now. Sloan to New York, he'll recreate Stockton & Malone except win championships this time with Shumpert & Stoudemire. :side:


----------



## Dub

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Jesus, 27 turnovers.Yikes!


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



Champ said:


> had the grizzlies drafted evans, curry, harden, or derozan a few years ago they'd be the team to beat in the west today.


Youn don't like Mayo at the 2? I think they need a PG more than anything


----------



## Champ

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

you don't like conley?


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Can we just admit that Grizzles are the Hawks of the West? They have no superstar(Gay is their closest like Joe is Hawks' best), but a bunch of good role players/average all stars.


----------



## Champ

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

define superstar


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Wade, LBJ, Kobe, Dwight, CP3, Durant, etc.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Wade, LBJ, Kobe, Dwight, CP3, Durant, etc.


You're neglectfully missing somebody very important in that class...


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I said etc.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

That's not good enough - too vague. Needs some clarity.


----------



## GuruOfMarkness

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

I finally get my basketball back, and MSG takes away my Knicks. What a depressing year. And I'm hearing we're now 4-4. Fire Mike Dantoni please.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Wade, LBJ, Kobe, Dwight, CP3, Durant, etc.


Damn good list. As for some poster's question, guys like these are considered superstars.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



Champ said:


> you don't like conley?


Nah...Not really...Don't watch much Memphis basketball but it seems Conley isn't that great at creating open shots for everyone else as most thought he would by now eventhough he's improved especially on offense..Seemed they ran their offense through Randolph or Gay..Correct me if I'm wrong about that

I just think that that team would really excel if they acquired someone like Nash who could get guys open looks in their spots in rhythym much easier instead having to go one on one


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

When Mayo was drafted I REALLY thought he was the next great scorer in this league. After his rookie season, coming close to winning rookie of the year and averaging almost 20 ppg during the whole season, i felt pretty confident in my prediction. These past couple years have been tough. being a huge mayo fan seeing him get suspended, struggle mightily in his 2nd and 3rd years, and fall behind tony allen in the rotation. I honestly believe that if he leaves at the end of the season and becomes a free agent he can get back to 20ppg. who ever signs him though needs to start him and play him 30 or more mins a game!


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Hah Boguts going to be back tmr, was smart enough to pick him back up in Fantasy.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Messy season so far. Even the Heat and Thunder, the two best teams in the league, are making basic mistakes on the court. Not having much of a training camp (or offseason, for that matter) sure does change things up. This season looks almost identical to the 1998-99 lockout year.


----------



## Dub

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



Real Deal said:


> Messy season so far. Even the Heat and Thunder, the two best teams in the league, are making basic mistakes on the court. Not having much of a training camp (or offseason, for that matter) sure does change things up. This season looks almost identical to the 1998-99 lockout year.


Meh its gonna happen, teams are playing back to back games and fatigue sets in.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



StarzNBarz said:


> When Mayo was drafted I REALLY thought he was the next great scorer in this league. After his rookie season, coming close to winning rookie of the year and averaging almost 20 ppg during the whole season, i felt pretty confident in my prediction. These past couple years have been tough. being a huge mayo fan seeing him get suspended, struggle mightily in his 2nd and 3rd years, and fall behind tony allen in the rotation. I honestly believe that if he leaves at the end of the season and becomes a free agent he can get back to 20ppg. who ever signs him though needs to start him and play him 30 or more mins a game!


the guy is still pretty damn good, could be a lot better, if the fucking Grizzles actually played him. He started off badly last year so the dumbass Grizzle decide to bench him and well, this is where we are now. He should be starting, or at least playing Harden minutes, but Grizzles apparently dont realize that guy still shows potential.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

OJ Mayo needs relocated. There's no way Memphis should start him over Tony Allen, no matter how good of an offensive player Mayo seems to be at times. Allen is arguably the best perimeter defender in the league (with Deng, Wade and LeBron), and he's also getting much smarter on the offensive end of the court.


----------



## Magic

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*

Since the Grizz are basically trying to trade him for nothing, look at the Pacers' trade offers that were almost accepted, I dont see why more teams dont try to acquire him.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Since the Grizz are basically trying to trade him for nothing, look at the Pacers' trade offers that were almost accepted, I dont see why more teams dont try to acquire him.


I don't know. I've talked with a couple of guys that told me the Grizz weren't going to accept anything other than Granger or Hansbrough, in any deal with the Pacers. The few negative things we know about Allen are that he is injury-prone, tires quickly (due to his physical play on the defensive end), and he does foul quite a bit in limited minutes of play. The Grizzlies had stuck Mayo on the block, but the talks with Indiana were never serious. People just like to run with anything they hear.

As someone who has owned a basketball site since 2005, I could probably go on Twitter and post some bogus rumor that would spread like wildfire...and maybe, if I take a legit one and switch it up a bit (throw in an extra player headed to another team), it would be picked up by major media outlets, eventually. That's just how things go.

The asking price for Mayo has been too high. Now, will that change? It could, because Quincy Pondexter is looking like a solid backup, and he's a high-IQ player that leaves it all out on the floor. He's super-efficient and is a decent rebounder, so that really puts a lot of pressure on Mayo to stay consistent in his role.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



Father Flex said:


> That's not good enough - too vague. Needs some clarity.


These haters. They like to hate.



Flex, what's your assessment of the Bulls so far? 


I think they've been playing rather poor, but they still win so that's a huge plus. Though, the game the other night was lame. Hawks couldn't miss at all.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

lol this video


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Mikey you do know that Westbrook has been huge for the Thunder lately right? maybe not fantasy wise for you, but when Durant struggles, Westbrook has taken the offense over and carried them. Has also gotten less turnovers and is doing a better job with his passing.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

not really. he had two good games.

he's been inconsistent. and he's not meeting his production from last year.

and it's fucking costing me in fantasy so fuck the bastard. until he's back to his top-10 player status, he can fuck off.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> not really. he had two good games.
> 
> he's been inconsistent. and he's not meeting his production from last year.
> 
> and it's fucking costing me in fantasy so fuck the bastard. until he's back to his top-10 player status, he can fuck off.


When has Russ ever been considered a top 10 player?


----------



## Xile44

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Knicks have a pretty easy schedule.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: With the 1st pick in the 2012 draft, the Boston Celtics select... (NBA Thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> These haters. They like to hate.
> 
> 
> 
> Flex, what's your assessment of the Bulls so far?
> 
> 
> I think they've been playing rather poor, but they still win so that's a huge plus. Though, the game the other night was lame. Hawks couldn't miss at all.


I think they're better than last year, with the exceptions being Noah and Boozer. Rose is too passive in the first quarter of games, especially when they are struggling to find a rhythym. Brewer has exceeded expectations, Korver found his stroke (and his defense and rebounding is better than it was last year). I love Asik. 

I want Thibs to rest Deng more. Here comes our three games, in three days stretch. These are some mediocre teams coming up -- even Boston. Hard to analyze now. Tough to tell with the demanding schedule.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*



Xile44 said:


> When has Russ ever been considered a top 10 player?


speaking in terms of fantasy.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> speaking in terms of fantasy.


Oh ok, my bad


----------



## Myst

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Good to see I feel the same way about Mayo as some others do here. He's been one of my favorite players ever since he came into the league. It's sad to see him ride the Grizzlies bench despite being so talented, really hope he gets traded soon and put into a situation where he can excel. He's pretty much the only reason why I even like the Grizzlies.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

O.J. Mayo said in an interview he wanted to play with Rondo and he's a free agent after this season so...


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

ahahah i say we get him now. Chris Wilcox and a 1st? That good enough?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

I'd much rather get him now but if he somehow makes it past the trade deadline into the offseason, with everyone except for Rondo, Pierce, Bass (If he accepts PO), Avery & the rooks coming off the books we have more than enough cap space to go after O.J.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

My predictions for tonight:
*T'Wolves* vs. Raptors
*Pacers* vs. 76ers
*Hawks* vs. Nets
*Bobcats* vs. Knicks
Pistons vs. *Bulls*
Hornets vs. *Nuggets*


----------



## Oracle

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

might wanna change the pacers 

granger not playing and george hill game time decision


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

It's being reported that Dwyane Wade might potentially have plantar fasciitis.

Hello LeBron's MVP.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

What's the timetable he will be out, since I have Wade on one of my fantasy teams, any report on that?


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

This Pistons/Bulls game should not even be close tonight. Chicago didn't lose back-to-back games at all last year. The other night, Atlanta destroyed them. I'm sure Thibs unleashed a fury of jabs at his team. I'm expecting a 15 point win, with the score not indicating how overwhelmed Detroit will be. No Stuckey, no Villanueva for Detroit (not that they aren't marginal at best).

Deng and Rose get a nice rest tonight.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Imma lawl when Pistons when and Flex is in shock.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Stacey King just referred to Jerebko as "Casper the Ghost". :lmao


----------



## Xile44

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Deron, playing garbage as usual this season 
While Brooks is playing like our best player.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Brooks 19 points and 10 rebounds.

Deron can go. Brooks-Barnes/Or Davis-Hump- Lopez not a bad core


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Yeah Brooks is a good offensive player. Too bad he's probably the worst defensive player of his draft class.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Yeah Brooks is a good offensive player. Too bad he's probably the worst defensive player of his draft class.


No he's really not as bad as his providence career insist, why don't you watch his NBA games for you make a claim. He's not bad at all defensively, in providence he was forced to carry the offensive load and the coaches told him to lay off defensively. Avery has been hard on him defensively so far and Brooks has not looked bad defensively at all. He has actually shown defensive potential rather than poor co-ordinance. He has picked pockets and his length has carried out through he Nba.

If your gonna base this off of his providence days, fine just make sure you have seen Marshon play recently in an NBA game. He also has a motor and does not seem to wear out. If he is the worst defender in the class, then this class is must be a good defensive one, besides one game guarding Johnson, I haven't seen anything poor defense


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

WHITE MAMBA TIME


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*



Xile44 said:


> No he's really not as bad as his providence career insist, why don't you watch his NBA games for you make a claim. He's not bad at all defensively, in providence he was forced to carry the offensive load and the coaches told him to lay off defensively. Avery has been hard on him defensively so far and Brooks has not looked bad defensively at all. He has actually shown defensive potential rather than poor co-ordinance. He has picked pockets and his length has carried out through he Nba.
> 
> If your gonna base this off of his providence days, fine just make sure you have seen Marshon play recently in an NBA game. He also has a motor and does not seem to wear out. If he is the worst defender in the class, then this class is must be a good defensive one, besides one game guarding Johnson, I haven't seen anything poor defense


Well he's played against shitty SG's for the most part. The only good SG he's played this season is Joe Johnson.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Well he's played against shitty SG's for the most part. The only good SG he's played this season is Joe Johnson.


Ok, we'll see how he fares against other's. Don't think he is a great defender but he certainly is not bad as you pointed out ( So far)


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

We'll see once he faces better competition.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

What did Boston gain from trading Brooks for Jajuan Johnson?
Does Ainge not like playing rookies or?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

I hate having to explain this so many times. We never picked Marshon Brooks for us. The Nets wanted Marshon Brooks and suspected he would be gone by the 27th pick, the Celtics originally were gonna pick Reggie Jackson but once the Thunder picked him up, their next guy was JaJuan Johnson. We negotiated a deal with the Nets and we picked Marshon for them and they agreed to pick JaJuan for us. We didn't pick Marshon up and then decide "Oh we'd rather have JaJuan." because if that was the case, don't you think we would've just picked JaJuan in the first place? I'd much rather have Marshon than JaJuan btw.

And yeah Doc does not like playing rookies. It's like he has no faith in them . E'Twaun Moore is way better than Avery Bradley and pretty much every Boston fan wants him to get minutes over Avery but Doc won't play him because he's a rookie.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> I hate having to explain this so many times. We never picked Marshon Brooks for us. The Nets wanted Marshon Brooks and suspected he would be gone by the 27th pick, the Celtics originally were gonna pick Reggie Jackson but once the Thunder picked him up, their next guy was JaJuan Johnson. We negotiated a deal with the Nets and we picked Marshon for them and they agreed to pick JaJuan for us. We didn't pick Marshon up and then decide "Oh we'd rather have JaJuan." because if that was the case, don't you think we would've just picked JaJuan in the first place? I'd much rather have Marshon than JaJuan btw.
> 
> And yeah Doc does not like playing rookies. It's like he has no faith in them . E'Twaun Moore is way better than Avery Bradley and pretty much every Boston fan wants him to get minutes over Avery but Doc won't play him because he's a rookie.


Oh alright, thanks for the favor, speaking of Favor's, I want Favors and our 2 first rounders back.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*



Xile44 said:


> Deron, playing garbage as usual this season
> While Brooks is playing like our best player.


Deron needs better teammates to pass to for him to be more efficient. His best player is Marshon Brooks nuff said.



notorious_187 said:


> It's being reported that Dwyane Wade might potentially have plantar fasciitis.
> 
> Hello LeBron's MVP.


Not so sure about that. Voter fatigue/media bias might still be in effect or else Lebron would've won the last 3 MVPs. Also, I think Kevin Durant is the adorable baby this year and with Westbrook playing awful, he might win it.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*



LarryCoon said:


> Not so sure about that. Voter fatigue/media bias might still be in effect or else Lebron would've won the last 3 MVPs.


I think you misunderstand a key piece of info on the idea of an MVP... The winners should be a person that makes their team a lot better, which he is. However, he has moments of also being a person who makes the team worse.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*



TJChurch said:


> I think you misunderstand a key piece of info on the idea of an MVP... The winners should be a person that makes their team a lot better, which he is. However, he has moments of also being a person who makes the team worse.


We are talking about regular season right? I can make the argument for every single candidate too.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*



LarryCoon said:


> We are talking about regular season right? I can make the argument for every single candidate too.


I don't know what you're talking about, same as you don't know what I'm talking about.

That was part of my point, ironically; The argument can be made for lots of great candidates, especially this early in the "season", but it should be weighed against their negative points before we hand them anything.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*



TJChurch said:


> I don't know what you're talking about, same as you don't know what I'm talking about.
> 
> That was part of my point, ironically; The argument can be made for lots of great candidates, especially this early in the "season", but it should be weighed against their negative points before we hand them anything.


I was talking about last year. This year's is still too early to tell although I have a feeling Durant is going to win.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*



LarryCoon said:


> I was talking about last year. This year's is still too early to tell although I have a feeling Durant is going to win.


I dare you to find me a clock that has the ability to say "too early"...

That's what I thought; People, especially those on "the beat"/ESPN/etc. make predictions on teams & individuals before a season ever begins.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*



TJChurch said:


> I dare you to find me a clock that has the ability to say "too early"...
> 
> That's what I thought; People, especially those on "the beat"/ESPN/etc. make predictions on teams & individuals before a season ever begins.


I don't get your point. Are you saying Durant deserves it after playing 2 weeks or are you saying he doesn't deserve it and its too early to tell?

By the way, those people on ESPN make predictions because it is their job to write up article and because of the demand of fans for content of such nature.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*



LarryCoon said:


> I don't get your point. Are you saying Durant deserves it after playing 2 weeks or are you saying he doesn't deserve it and its too early to tell?
> 
> By the way, those people on ESPN make predictions because it is their job to write up article and because of the demand of fans for content of such nature.


You ask what I'm saying, & give me two options, neither of which is true. (What I said was not specific to any 1 player.)

By the way, unless you have some kind of telepathic powers, you have no clue why anyone else does anything. (On a side-note, I watch a lot of ESPN, & am not sure the last time I saw anyone on the channel write anything.)


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*



TJChurch said:


> You ask what I'm saying, & give me two options, neither of which is true. (What I said was not specific to any 1 player.)
> 
> By the way, unless you have some kind of telepathic powers, you have no clue why anyone else does anything. (On a side-note, I watch a lot of ESPN, & am not sure the last time I saw anyone on the channel write anything.)


So what are you saying then?

:lmao Are you trolling me now on the ESPN thing?


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*



LarryCoon said:


> So what are you saying then?
> 
> :lmao Are you trolling me now on the ESPN thing?


What I'm saying, I feel, was pretty self-explanatory (if it in fact needed explanation). I am not now, nor have I ever been a troll, though many members here have said that & far worse about me.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

The MVP of the league is a top 5-6 player in the NBA that leads his team to a 50+ win season with little to no help (in regards to all-star/superstar teammates go). Of course, that's more a "Most Valuable Teammate Partially Based On What He Has Around Him" award, rather than asking who is the most valuable player over the entire 450+ roster in the NBA...but that's how it has been for decades.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Former Hornet Jamal Mashburn Wants To Own New Orleans Franchise http://t.co/mpJJQilv


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*



Real Deal said:


> The MVP of the league is a top 5-6 player in the NBA that leads his team to a 50+ win season with little to no help (in regards to all-star/superstar teammates go). Of course, that's more a "Most Valuable Teammate Partially Based On What He Has Around Him" award, rather than asking who is the most valuable player over the entire 450+ roster in the NBA...but that's how it has been for decades.


Not really true. Magic/Bird, Nash, Timmy D, and plenty of others had a ton of help during their MVP campaigns. I do agree though that it rarely goes to the most* valuable *player.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Jerry Sloan has said that he would consider a return to coaching if "the right situation" came along.
> 
> Calling it now. Sloan to New York, he'll recreate Stockton & Malone except win championships this time with Shumpert & Stoudemire. :side:


I thought Shumpert wasn't that good 



Xile44 said:


> Knicks have a pretty easy schedule.


lolwut? Philly (who always plays us tough), Memphis, OKC, and Orlando are our next 4


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

In more important news, LOLKNICKS, Khan's picks haven't really been that bad.

He got Love over Mayo, He got Rubio, traded for Beasly(for nothing basically), and drafted Williams.

In all fairness to the 2009 draft, it was a stacked guard draft, he should have traded the picks, but whatever, Lawson was a great pick as well, they should never have traded him and traded Flynn instead. Wes might have been another mistake, he's a defensive guard and he isn't really much else, drafting Cousins would probably been the better option for them, even though he is highly unstable. Brewer over Noah was also stupid.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*



abrown0718 said:


> I thought Shumpert wasn't that good
> 
> 
> 
> lolwut? Philly (who always plays us tough), Memphis, OKC, and Orlando are our next 4


At the moment, they did.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

LOLKNICKS have been rumored trying to get Dwight with their main trading piece being Amare. This should be a lesson to all future players that go to the Knicks, don't go. Amare made them relevant, and now they're trying to trade him away for the second time.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

I feel so bad for Amar'e. He resurrected the Knicks from 10 year irrelevancy and this is how they treat him. Classless.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Maybe it's because they figured out they're retarded for giving Amare a guranteed contract, he's far too injury prone.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

A bigger question is. If they do trade Amar'e, what the hell are they gonna do with Chandler? Include him too?


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Chandler should just be shipped anywhere that would take him. Who in the fuck gives him a max contract. 8-9 million dollar player at max, not a fucking max contract. I swear to god I could have ran the Knicks a lot better these past two years than they have.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Chicago/Minny later. Time for Ricky Rubio to shine yet again hopefully




UnDeFeatedKing said:


> LOLKNICKS have been rumored trying to get Dwight with their main trading piece being Amare. This should be a lesson to all future players that go to the Knicks, don't go. Amare made them relevant, and now they're trying to trade him away for the second time.


TBF, Knicks were the only one willing to give Amare 100Mil uninsured contract. It wasn't like Amare took less money like Lebron and Bosh did.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Who couldn't have ran the Knicks better?

It's so hilarious how the two New York teams front office make the stupidest decisions. I'll also LOL if March comes and when the players stuck overseas are available and the Knicks don't end up cleaning house like people expect and still end up with the same shitty bench.

So happy next week's fan night game doesn't involve a Lakers game. The nominees are:
Bobcats/Magic
Warriors/Cavaliers
Spurs/Heat
Suns/Bulls
Nuggets/Bucks

My vote went to Spurs/Heat.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Chandler and Smith are not going to New York. They have enough scocers. Magic should try with all their might to get Chandler to sign there somehow, he could easily be their centerpiece on offense and if they prove good enough with him it could actually be enough to get Dwight to stay.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Chandler's a RFA, he's going back to Denver.

I don't know where J.R., Aaron Brooks & CDR end up. Kenyon Martin is a toss-up too.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

who is CDR? 

The fuck are Nuggets planning to do with both Gallo and Chandler? Unless they plan to make one of them SGs.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Chris Douglas-Roberts. Would be a pretty good swingman to come off the bench for most teams. He'd be a good pickup for the Lakers to backup Kobe.

The Nuggets can keep him for the future. Rudy Fernandez is leaving after this season to go back to Spain, Corey Brewer is a free agent too IIRC, that leaves Afflalo, Gallo & Jordan Hamilton. Besides, they were loaded at the wing spot last season with Gallo, Chandler, Afflalo, Smith & Forbes.

And besides, I'd take Chandler over Gallinari any day of the week.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Chris Douglas Roberts. Rose's mate in Memphis. Hopped on DROSE'S BACK to the national championship game.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Heh, one writer said DRose has Kobe syndrome. No, that has nothing to do with Rose himself, it has to do with his teammates and their lack of ability to score. AKA BULLS AINT WINNING SHIT FLEX.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Knicks should trade Melo for Dwight straight up. Let Amare and Dwight beast inside, like Duncan and Robinson.

Edit: And I thought Boozer was supposed to be a scorer for the Bulls? He didn't get a huge contract for his defense.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

I'd mark for a Finals feature the Nuggets or Blazers vs. Pacers or Sixers.

Too bad there's a 0% chance that happens.

@DiceDarwin: That's a horrible trade for the Magic. And also it's too bad that prime Duncan is way better than Amar'e ever will be and Admiral is way better than Dwight.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Heh, one writer said DRose has Kobe syndrome. No, that has nothing to do with Rose himself, it has to do with his teammates and their lack of ability to score. AKA BULLS AINT WINNING SHIT FLEX.


I don't answer to you from here on out. I'm appalled by your negligence in creating a list of franchise players without mentioning the reigning MVP.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

OKC-HEAT is the most probable one. Good thing I'm marking out for that one.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Can't wait for the OKC/Heat Finals so we can debate about who's playing shittier: Westbrick or LeBrick?


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

^^^it will actually probably be DEBRICK. I honestly could see Westbrook doing great against the Heat with Durant struggling a lot.



Father Flex said:


> I don't answer to you from here on out. I'm appalled by your negligence in creating a list of franchise players without mentioning the reigning MVP.


My bad. How could I forget Dirk. FINALS MVP.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Negged on recharge, UDK.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Father Flex- lawls. i'm becoming the best troll in this NBA thread. 

Looks like you're looking at the best troll in the NBA thread, and NFL thread, and even NHL thread. 8*D


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Flex don't worry about UDK. He's just jealous that his team's token white scrub is Jason Kapono instead of guys like Brian "White Mamba" Scalabrine and Greg "Steamer" Stiemsma.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Luke Walton?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

You see that. You guys scrub is so horrible that people forgot he existed.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFT. You guys never, EVER, had a player as great as the one, the only, TWO RINGS BETTER THAN LEBRON, ADAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM MORRISON.

Or DJ MEMBGA(LOL can't spell his name at all)


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Atrocious attempt at spelling... 


MBENGA


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

what's that MORRISON and MBENGA? You both have more rings than all the players on the Bulls and as many rings as Boston's Old Four? Amazing how much more talented you are than those scrubs.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

And by the way, I believe his name is Didier Illunga-Mbenga.

And UDK's scrubs are so pathetic he has live in the past and use the ones who haven't worn a Lakers uniform in 2 years. :lmao


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Is anybody really trying to dispute the fact Adam Morrison would've been an all-star by now if he didn't tear his ACL and have a horrendously shitty moustache and awful hair and look like Hector Guerrero?


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> And by the way, I believe his name is Didier Illunga-Mbenga.
> 
> And UDK's scrubs are so pathetic he has live in the past and use the ones who haven't worn a Lakers uniform in 2 years. :lmao


Pretty sure we have the biggest scrub of all...............................................................


METTA....................................................................................................................................


WORLD......................................................................................................................................................................................................

............................................................................................PEACE..........................................................................


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Well your scrub takes the award for best name.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Anyways, I just read that Kobe's injury would take a surgery and 3 month off period before he could come back and tbh, I'd rather take that than him possibly injuring it further that would leave lingering effects on his shot and possibly take him out for the season.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Anyways, I just read that Kobe's injury would take a surgery and 3 month off period before he could come back and tbh, I'd rather take that than him possibly injuring it further that would leave lingering effects on his shot and possibly take him out for the season.


I agree with all of this. On other matters,...

1] Morrison is a fine player, as I've been a fan since his college days. He's not an All-Star partly b/c of those he's surrounded with during a given season. It has absolutley nothing to do with the 'stache or his hair. (And I never again want to see anything about him mentioning the family of Chavo.)

There was more I wanted to say, but forgot.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Dammit where is Rubio? He is why people watch this game.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

There's a not a single of piece of humanity in sports that I hate more than Joey Crawford.

The Bulls are gonna blow these Minnesota fucks out.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

The 19-man roster for Team USA has been set. Here's the list:



> LaMarcus Aldridge
> 
> Carmelo Anthony
> 
> Chauncey Billups
> 
> Chris Bosh
> 
> Kobe Bryant
> 
> Tyson Chandler
> 
> Kevin Durant
> 
> Eric Gordon
> 
> Blake Griffin
> 
> Dwight Howard
> 
> Andre Iguodala
> 
> LeBron James
> 
> Kevin Love
> 
> Lamar Odom
> 
> Chris Paul
> 
> Derrick Rose
> 
> Dwyane Wade
> 
> Russell Westbrook
> 
> Deron Williams


Of those 19, my picks for the final roster:

CP3/Rose/D-Will
Kobe/Wade
Durant/Melo
LeBron/Bosh/Love
Howard/LMA


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

C'mon Kings. They're getting whooped again. Are the Sixers really this good? They sure could use some more crowd support.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Daaaaaa Bulls


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

DWill/DRose/CP3
Kobe/Wade/Iggy
Durant/Melo
Lebron/Love/Odom
Howard

Odom, Love, and Lebron would provide the perfect outside range to match up with the European bigs and also be able to guard them. Iggy is legit the perfect team player there is so I think he should make it.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Fuck! Rose is hurt. :sad:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*



chronoxiong said:


> C'mon Kings. They're getting whooped again. Are the Sixers really this good? They sure could use some more crowd support.


Nah bro, Philly is legit. Their fans will come.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*



Father Flex said:


> Fuck! Rose is hurt. :sad:


Probably could rest him for the rest of the game and still win by a blow out. Timberwolves have been God damn awful, while Bulls are in machine mode.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

RUBIOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

I think the thread should be changed to "Russell Westbrook-How do you like me now Mikey?", so far, another good night from him.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Down 24, now to down 6. Rubio is the man. Getting Anthony Randolph involved!


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao at Raptors being so bad. Only they can get blown out by a winless team.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

LOLRAPTORS.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> LOLKNICKS have been rumored trying to get Dwight with their main trading piece being Amare. This should be a lesson to all future players that go to the Knicks, don't go. Amare made them relevant, and now they're trying to trade him away for the second time.


First, who is your source? Second, :lmao @ your source. Dwight was never rumored in any Knicks deals. The rumor was Amare to NO for Paul ALMOST A MONTH AGO, and management already told Amare and the press that that was never in the works. It's bad enough your info is old, but it's also inaccurate too.



notorious_187 said:


> I feel so bad for Amar'e. He resurrected the Knicks from 10 year irrelevancy and this is how they treat him. Classless.


see above



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Chandler should just be shipped anywhere that would take him. Who in the fuck gives him a max contract. 8-9 million dollar player at max, not a fucking max contract. I swear to god I could have ran the Knicks a lot better these past two years than they have.


 since when did max contracts drop down to a 14 mil? lol @ getting a quality big for 8-9 mil. Seeing as though Kwame fucking Brown is making 7, I'll take Tyson for 14



notorious_187 said:


> Who couldn't have ran the Knicks better?
> 
> It's so hilarious how the two New York teams front office make the stupidest decisions. I'll also LOL if March comes and when the players stuck overseas are available and the Knicks don't end up cleaning house like people expect and still end up with the same shitty bench.


what are you even talking about? Clean house for who? Chandler (whos restricted)? JR Smith (do not want)? Martin?

lol son, yeah ok


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

I don't see what's funny. The Knicks have the worst bench in the league so trying to nab some guys coming back from overseas would be a smart move.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Fine, if they want to grab Martin, then so be it, but lol at having to clear house


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*



abrown0718 said:


> First, who is your source? Second, :lmao @ your source. Dwight was never rumored in any Knicks deals. The rumor was Amare to NO for Paul ALMOST A MONTH AGO, and management already told Amare and the press that that was never in the works. It's bad enough your info is old, but it's also inaccurate too.
> 
> 
> see above
> 
> 
> since when did max contracts drop down to a 14 mil? lol @ getting a quality big for 8-9 mil. Seeing as though Kwame fucking Brown is making 7, I'll take Tyson for 14
> 
> 
> what are you even talking about? Clean house for who? Chandler (whos restricted)? JR Smith (do not want)? Martin?
> 
> lol son, yeah ok


The rumor was from today, and it was likely true. Management lie to their stars all the time to make sure their moral doesn't get low and they stop trying. Remember when Clips told Gordon that he wasnt going to get traded? Yeah, that lasted a day. LOL at a Knicks fan trusting their terrible management though.

You realize all different max contracts are different depending on long the player has been on the team and in the league right? From what I remember, he got a max contract. Tyson doesn't deserve 14, just like Kwame doesn't deserve close to 7. That decision to pay him that much is ridiculous. And what a difference he has made, they're now 5-4.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

You're telling me this is a championship caliber bench?
Toney Douglas
Iman Shumpert
Bill Walker
Renaldo Balkman
Jared Jeffries
Josh Harrellson

@UDK: Or how about Danny Ainge lying and saying he wasn't shopping Rondo he was just trying to CP3, despite the fact that he also tried to trade Rondo to Indiana and at to OKC for Westbrook.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Looks like Stoudemire for Dwight isn't happening. The Magic reportedly don't want to take in Amar'e's contract.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

lol who would, he's 100 million dollar contract that is guranteed. Not worth the risk at all.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> The rumor was from today, and it was likely true. Management lie to their stars all the time to make sure their moral doesn't get low and they stop trying. Remember when Clips told Gordon that he wasnt going to get traded? Yeah, that lasted a day. LOL at a Knicks fan trusting their terrible management though.
> 
> You realize all different max contracts are different depending on long the player has been on the team and in the league right? From what I remember, he got a max contract. Tyson doesn't deserve 14, just like Kwame doesn't deserve close to 7. That decision to pay him that much is ridiculous. And what a difference he has made, they're now 5-4.


Like I said, where's your source, because I don't see it anywhere on espn, or any local news sources. In fact, the only team rumored with Dwight in the last week was GS, and now Dwight is even thinking of opting in next year.

Chandler is a 10 year vet, and DAL was gonna give him 20 mil for one year, and there were teams that were gonna give him more than the Knicks did. You can think it's ridiculous all you want, but size gets paid in the NBA. Plus, he's been playing better ever since Shumpert, who's more of a pg than douglas ever will be, took over as starter, as evident from his 20/13 last night


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

They've finally learned their lesson after Rashard, Gilbert & Hedo.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> You're telling me this is a championship caliber bench?
> Toney Douglas
> Iman Shumpert
> Bill Walker
> Renaldo Balkman
> Jared Jeffries
> Josh Harrellson
> 
> @UDK: Or how about Danny Ainge lying and saying he wasn't shopping Rondo he was just trying to CP3, despite the fact that he also tried to trade Rondo to Indiana and at to OKC for Westbrook.


who said they were? Apparently, Martin wants to come to NY when he gets out of China, so I'd take him, but where are these game changers coming from overseas?


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao @ Bulls. Rubio/Wolves have erased this 24-point lead


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Kenyon Martin
Wilson Chandler
J.R. Smith
Aaron Brooks
Chris Douglas-Roberts are the top 5 guys coming from overseas and all 5 guys are better than anyone on you guys bench, except I'd put Shumpert ahead of CDR.

You Knick fans are really delusional if you think the Knicks shouldn't take advantage of signing some guys for overseas with a bench like they have.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

^with what money? The Knicks are over the cap. You really think guys like Aaron Brooks and J.R Smith are gonna take minimum deals? And how are we getting Chandler when he's *restricted*? He's going back to the Nugs.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

lol at Deng and Rose having to play 40 minutes basically each night.

Rose can't guard Rubio. And Rubio really needs to start, the guy is already playing at a near all star level and will easily win ROY if he gets the start.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*



abrown0718 said:


> ^with what money? The Knicks are over the cap. You really think guys like Aaron Brooks and J.R Smith are gonna take minimum deals? And how are we getting Chandler when he's *restricted*? He's going back to the Nugs.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

The Knicks are over the cap with that roster?


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Chandler, max contract, enough said.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

The Heat have 3 max contracts and still aren't over the cap and they have a much better supporting cast than the Knicks.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Strong Bulls haters ITT.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Heat aren't max contracts, Lebron and Wade both took a couple million less and I think Bosh took some off as well. Melo got a max contract and so did Melo because both are greedy idiots that didnt realize they would screw themselves this way.


@ Flex-Bulls up 24-Rubio comes in-game becomes close and Deng and Rose play 40. LOLOLOLBULLS.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> *The Heat have 3 max contracts and still aren't over the cap *and they have a much better supporting cast than the Knicks.


 I wish kids would learn the cap before they talk out of their ass. The heat ARE over the cap and are much higher than the Knicks. Of course the Heat would have a better bench when they put their stars together LAST season and guys took a paycut to ring chase. Not to mention that they had both their full mid level exception and mini level exception this offseason, while the Knicks had to amnesty Billups to get Chandler and in the process went under the cap, losing their full mle.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Just get a decent coach and some decent players and you'll be alright.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

So do you Knick fans really think you have a championship caliber team?


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

KOBE SHOOTS TOO MUCH BLAH BLAH BLAH

Oh shit...he's making every singe reporter/fan/and anyone that doubted him shit right now after what looks like is going to be his fifth impressive scoring game in a row with a FUCKED UP WRIST.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Kobe's gonna beat by his career high tonight. :side:


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> So do you Knick fans really think you have a championship caliber team?


I don't and I know a lot who think the same. I think we're a year away.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Captain jax scoring 34 :lmao Fucking Bucks so unpredictable at the 3.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*



abrown0718 said:


> I don't and I know a lot who think the same. I think we're a year away.


its never happening, the Knicks will never beat the Bulls or Heat.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*



abrown0718 said:


> I don't and I know a lot who think the same. I think we're a year away.


You mean a Chris Paul away?


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> its never happening, the Knicks will never beat the Bulls or Heat.


ok, I'll take your word for it 


LarryCoon said:


> You mean a Chris Paul away?


Paul ain't coming, he already promised LAC he'd opt in next year


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

I'm sorry but I really don't see how this current Knicks team can come close to a championship unless they add Deron Williams, or Dwight Howard or Chris Paul.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

lol at you thinking you would somehow beat either of those teams. Your team is pathetic right now and there isn't much you could add to make Amare/Melo/Chandler play well together. maybe if Melo and Amare suddenly got good at D then they would have a shot, but sadly that won't be happening.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Nash/Gortat pick and roll perfection


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*



LarryCoon said:


> I'm sorry but I really don't see how this current Knicks team can come close to a championship unless they add Deron Williams, or Dwight Howard or Chris Paul.


We don't need to go out and add another star, what we need is good role players. A backup big, a wing defender, a good pnr pg, add a couple of ring chasers and we should be fine.




UnDeFeatedKing said:


> lol at you thinking you would somehow beat either of those teams. Your team is pathetic right now and there isn't much you could add to make Amare/Melo/Chandler play well together. maybe if Melo and Amare suddenly got good at D then they would have a shot, but sadly that won't be happening.


reading is fundamental. where did I say now? I said we're a year away. When the season ends we'll have both of our mle's and we can go address our needs.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

you cant address chemistry or a whole lack of defensive players(other than Chandler) with a MLE.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> you cant address chemistry or a whole lack of defensive players(other than Chandler) with a MLE.


 and how do you build chemistry? By playing together, which this group has done for 9 GAMES. Melo and Chandler are building chemistry, Shump and Amare are builiding chemistry, and so are Chandler and Shump, who've been feeding each other alot these past 3 games, and it'll only get better.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

KOBE REVERSING TIME


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

LOB CITY, and I'm talking about the one that is going to win tonight. KOBE LOOKING LIKE HE'S 22 OUT THERE.


----------



## Dub

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

KOBE


----------



## Myst

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

MAMBA almost got 50! Them Germans did a damn good job on that knee too. Can you say LOB ANGELES?


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

HEAT GAVE UP A 15 POINT LEAD TO THE WARRIORS. :lmao


Seriously, nothing has changed from last year to this year except Lebron wants to win MVP again.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Warriors and Heat going into OT. What the hell? Nate Robinson plays for the Warriors now? Man, he sure became a journeyman.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

WRIGHT!!!!!!!


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

wizards got the w. that shit cray.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

WARRIORS. LEBRICK. WRIGHT. OMG OMG OMG OMG.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

lebrick again lol


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

this thread is a wizards spell w appreciation now. i can realistically hold out hope for a 10 win season now.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

NBA tidbits
http://www.cbssports.com/nba/story/16737029/postups-how-will-the-howard-saga-end


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

wizards first win in 9 months and people don't celebrate.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Can someone explain to me why Dallas is on Howard's wishlist but not the Bulls? Or even why Howard would want to play with Deron over Rose, even though Deron is the superior P&R player.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

He wants to be the man, and Kobe and Dirk are aging vets, Deron Williams is nothing to Rose? He's intimidated that Rose would be the go to guy. Not so much with the others. Just a thought.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Howard isnt even the go to the guy on his team, I highly doubt he would care if Rose was. And if you go into LA or even Dall, there is no way that anyone would be even close to the main man than Kobe and Dirk, obviously that would change after a couple of years, but the point remains.

Rose also passes. Plus, Chicago would finally have a superstar. :side: (heh Flex)


edit


> :“Not bad for the seventh-best player in the league,” Bryant said, referring to an online ranking of the NBA’s top 500 players.


:lmao Love that from Bryant after he scored 48 points. Even better is the fact that the "best player", still find this hilarious that people find him the best, had 1 point in the fourth quarter and 2 points in overtime while letting his team lose and forcing Wade, with an injury, to try to carry the team.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

I can't even believe people are still comparin any PG to Rose. Derron better in the pick n roll? Did we forget how Rose does majority of his damage? Notsureifsrs...


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Deron was taught by Sloan, the master of pick n roll, sure Rose can get to rim with his pick and rolls but so can Deron and he can also set up his teammates(if he had any good ones.) I'm sorry Flex, but sadly Rose isn't the best at everything, his name is Kobe Bryant after all.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Thanks to an accidental whack to the eye from Andre Iguodala Monday night, I introduce to you, the new and improved Tyler Hansbrough:


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Hipster basketball players?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Predictions for tonight:

*Kings* vs. Raptors.
Hawks vs. *Pacers*
*Sixers* vs. Knicks
Mavericks vs. *Celtics*
Wizards vs. *Bulls*
*Thunder* vs. Hornets
Rockets vs. *Spurs*
Nets vs. *Nuggets*
*Lakers* vs. Jazz
Magic vs. *Trail Blazers*
Heat vs. *Clippers*


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Who? Mike James! Bulls sign him from NBA-DL FA pool.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Kobe'll score 60 and the Lakers will still lose on the road.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Who? Mike James! Bulls sign him from NBA-DL FA pool.


Stacks you ain't shit for putting that Delonte gif in my rep box. :lmao


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

John Lucas III has been pretty superb. Don't know why we need James.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Predictions for tonight:

Kings vs. *Raptors.*
*Hawks* vs. Pacers
*Sixers* vs. Knicks
Mavericks vs. *Celtics*
Wizards vs. *Bulls*
*Thunder* vs. Hornets
Rockets vs. *Spurs*
Nets vs. *Nuggets*
Lakers vs. *Jazz*
Magic vs. *Trail Blazers*
*Heat* vs. Clippers


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Amare Hansbrough!


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Ugh, Clippers/Heat or Jazz/Lakers or Magic/Blazers or Celtics/Mavs(somehow both teams will manage to get blown out, dont ask me how.)


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*



LarryCoon said:


> Amare Hansbrough!


I prefer Kareem Abdul-Hansbrough.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Raptors really need to shop Bargnani right now and trade him ASAP. His trade value will not get any higher, just trade him for any good pick that you can possibly get.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Raptors really need to shop Bargnani right now and trade him ASAP. His trade value will not get any higher, just trade him for any good pick that you can possibly get.


Why? Bargs' is the only noteworthy piece on Toronto team.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Derozan, Amir, Bayless, Jonas(I think that his name) should be future of this team. Bargnani won't get much better, his defense seems to have gotten better in Casey's system, but not good enough to keep and he is a good asset at this point. If they want Bargnani to be their star then they will never get out of the first round in the playoffs.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Never get out of the first round? Will they make it to the playoffs at all with Bargnani as the #1 option?


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Meh, I was going to say if they ever make the playoffs but was too lazy to structure my sentence that way. DeRozan will likely become the top option by next time I would assume and they might also get someone like Perry Jones that would be a good second or even first option on their team.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

You say some asinine things. What else can he prove this season? Rebounding is at an all time high, scoring is among the league's best, more efficient FG%, takes over in the 4th quarter, is a matchup nightmare for C's...

Bayless and Amir Johnson as the future of the team? They're both outcasts who could not cut it in the places they were drafted. Sometimes a change of scenery helps but your hatred for Bargnani must really stem deep.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

I can't believe you guys think Bargnani is a franchise player.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

^^^I dont think he's even close to a franchise player, he's a role player.

:lmao takes over in the fourth? How many Raptor games have you watched this season? No one for the Raptors takes over in the fourth which is why they've given up huge leads in the fourth and lost games.

But you're right, 6.2 rebounds is such a great career high for him.

And the fact that Salmons/Hickson are guarding him fine right is prove that all you really need to do against him is put a smaller defender on him since he wont and cant post up.

If he averages 24ish and 8 rebounds for the season then he can stay because even if his scoring is great there is far more to games then just scoring a lot. If not then he has no reason to stay, but hate for him is because what little help he will be for the future of this organization. I may not be a huge fan of the Raptors, but seeing them do well is not something I'm against and I would probably enjoy seeing as I get all their games.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Do you know how many people average 24 and 8 a season? The guy is an all-star, whether you like it or not. If you aren't impressed with what he has shown this year, you never will be. I'm not saying he's a franchise player but Andrea fits into the team's future. LOL @ Bayless and Amir being the future. You've lost your damn mind.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Andrea Bargnani is not an All-Star. :lmao at the thought. I'd puke if I saw him in an All-Star jersey.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Blatant disrespect from you two. First, not mentioning Rose as a franchise player and now calling Bargnani less of a piece than AMIR JOHNSON. Wow.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Not many, and I realize those are Dirk like numbers, but what you're such a mismatch, as you keep saying, and dont provide a lot on the defensive end, then I damn well expect a lot on the offensive end.

Amir isn't great by any standard, but he is a good energy type player that gets boards and does his fair share on the defensive end. He would make a solid role player. Bayless doesn't get any minutes, he is hurt right now which is even worse, but Calderon should at least split time with him, he is 30 and obviously the Raps wont be winning enough games for the playoffs this year, so the least they could do is get their yonger players some time on the court so they can improve and help them grow.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*



Father Flex said:


> Blatant disrespect from you two. First, not mentioning Rose as a franchise player and now calling Bargnani less of a piece than AMIR JOHNSON. Wow.


I never said Rose wasn't a franchise player.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

No Rose tonight for Chicago.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*



Father Flex said:


> No Rose tonight for Chicago.


Only tuned in when they were saying he's not playing. Is he injured?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

He got hurt last night against Minny in like the 2nd quarter but he continued to play.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*



Joel said:


> Only tuned in when they were saying he's not playing. Is he injured?


Nothing cautioning but yes, Derrick is nicked up. Sprained his ankle a week or so ago and last night he went down with a turf toe injury. Returned to finish the game and close Minnesota out but evidently he's a no-go tonight.

Good for Thibs'. It's a marathon. There's no point in exhausting these guys for home-court advantage. Every championship team has to win on the road at some point.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Id laugh if the Wizards blew Chicago out. Then again, Im expecting a lot of iso. I dont see why Wizards just dont start taking turns going up the court 1 on 5 so they have as much room as possible to screw themselves up and then at least the other people will already be on D. :side:


----------



## Joel

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Saw the knock he took last night, but the way he continued I thought he was fine.

I guess not even God can avoid a few bruises from time to time


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Tonight will be interesting. The Lakers have yet to win on the road and the Jazz have yet to lose at home.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Danny should've blown this team up. We look like a bunch of old fucks out there.

We're missing a lot of wide open shots that we should make. Hopefully we play better int he 2nd half.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Notorious why is every Celtics game literally awful to watch? Do they try to have the worst offensive games ever or do they just turn out that way?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

That's what happens when a team only runs plays for one player (Ray Allen). But to be honest, our games usually aren't this boring.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

The C's backcourt is playing good and has been our bright spot tonight but the frontcourt has been atrocious.

DOC NEEDS TO PLAY THE STEAMER MORE! Him blocking Dirk would be my moment of the year.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao I almost fell over my chair when I saw Clips/Heat finals preview.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

I fucking hate Jermaine O'Neal. Greg Stiemsma should be our starting C with Chris Wilcox playing backup.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao @ the Rondo story.

what a fucking baby.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

I guess no one on the Boston Celtics team learned how to box out and grab a defensive rebound.

Exact reason why we're losing.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

MIKE JAMES! WHO? MIKE JAMES!

hopefully rose's turf toe won't be a lingering injury. should still have enough talent to beat the lonely wizards.

westbrook had a nice game last night. clearly was motivated by my title.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Yeah nice shot there Celtics' commentators, Kobe doesn't have a 3 point shot since his wrist is fucked and I doubt he can even shoot that far properly. Which is why he has slowly stopped shooting as much from there, usually he would be stubborn and try to keep shooting from there until he did better, but he probably realize he wont be able to do it with his wrist.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Rondo's gotta break that career high tonight.

Also LOLing at Jason Terry commentating on the Celtics being old as if he's a young guy.

Also is it bad that me and my fellow Celtic fans are celebrating that Jermaine O'Neal is hurt?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

john wall is no bueno. 

dude needs to put in some work, seriously.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Kings defeated the Raptors 98-91. Demarcus Cousins had a career night with 21 points and 19 rebounds. I wished he was able to grab one more board and get that 20/20. Isaiah Thomas also had a career high with 20 points. Isaiah impressed me during last year's March Madness so I'm glad he got more playing time tonight.


----------



## Myst

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Kobe's game is en fuego right now, everyone else needs to pick it up though.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

I seriously hope Pierce, Allen, and KG make the all star game. None of them deserve it just like Timmy D last year. Coaches please make the right decision and let the players that deserve it make it.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Allen deserves it. He's just having a bad game tonight.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

LMAO @ Wallace airballing a layup when he was standing under the basket uncontested.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Allen deserves it. He's just having a bad game tonight.


Allen over Iggy? Allen is scoring great, like always, but Iggy literally does everything on the court Such an underrated player.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

I never said he deserved it more than Iggy.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

awful bulls win. horrendous does it no justice. john lucas jacked up 28 shots.

that said... a win is a win.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

We fought hard man, I'm not even mad. Besides, we lose to the Mavs every year.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Kickin' Portland's ass.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Delonte killed us. Good thing we didnt resign him.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Deron, good job quitting and getting Kick'd out the game


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

But Laker fans swear Kobe's clutch.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

^^are you joking? Please tell me you are. I guess clutch players are never suppose to miss or mess up catching a pass and allowing it to go out of of bounds.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Yeah how often does Ray Allen drop a poorly thrown pass in crunch time and it goes out of bounds?

Now how often does Kobe miss game winners?

Oh and Canadian, get ready to eat crow about the Jazz being the worst team in the league.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

You're being stupid notorious, beyond that in fact, honestly, to say that Kobe isn't clutch is just foolish by any means.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

The last time Kobe was clutch LeBron was wearing a Cavaliers uniform.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao

I guess if you're definition of clutch is only hitting game winners. I'm not even going to bother arguing with this stupidity.

Bad call by the ref, it was a reach in, but I agree with the commentators that you should let them play.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

No it's not only hitting game-winners, that's just the ultimate sign of being clutch. The last 2 minutes is clutch in my eyes.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Kobe had a bad overtime, Bynum got it done. Good tip in and then good block.

LOL I've seen Kobe get in done within the last two minutes this season. He's missed two game winners, one this game and the one against the Bulls where the whole team collasped onto him. If he wasn't clutch then coaches and players wouldn't worry about him making that last shot. Every player and coach knows he's clutch, players call him the best in the world for a reason.


----------



## Dub

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Awesome game, Bynum getting shit done.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Well of course players are gonna guard him and worry if he makes the last shot, you're not gonna leave the guy wide open. LeBron isn't clutch but do players just leave him wide open and don't worry about whether or not he'll make it?

Players call him the best in the world because they can't get over the past and realize this isn't 2006, Kobe isn't the best anymore.


----------



## Dub

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

yet he has the most points in the league.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Oh so the leading scorer is automatically the best player in the league?

I guess Kevin Durant was the best player in the league the last two seasons huh?


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao please notorious. Kobe is doubled a lot in the clutch, he is the most watched on the in bound, and he is known for making the last shot.

I'm done with this debate though, I don't care whether or not you think he's clutch, as a fan I know we can count on him in the clutch and he performs in the clutch.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Kobe back to back 40 points. Bynum with a clutch block.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> :lmao please notorious. Kobe is doubled a lot in the clutch, he is the most watched on the in bound, and he is known for making the last shot.
> 
> I'm done with this debate though, I don't care whether or not you think he's clutch, as a fan I know we can count on him in the clutch and he performs in the clutch.


When was the last time Kobe came through for the Lakers in the clutch and carried you guys to a win with his clutch play?


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

the Suns game. I really dont know what the fuck you're even thinking, you must really hate the Lakers/Kobe to make such a stupid statement as Kobe isnt clutch when it is widely accepted that he is.

At least I was kidding with my Rose comments.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Yeah Kobe led the Lakers to such a clutch victory considering you guys won by 16. Especially considering during that game, the last time it was a 5 point or below game there was over 5 minutes left in the 4th.

Kobe is not clutch anymore, sorry. The guy was 1-5 in OT tonight.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

one point lead, 5 and half minutes left. Kobe comes in, takes over completely, and wins the game.

Nuggets game can be one where he won in the end, the first game obviously. Clutchness really doesn't go away, it isn't something that you lose, its basically your confidence late in games and your ability to perform. Hating late free throws even goes into clutch performance since some players find it very difficult to hit them in crunch time. It is accepted by players, majority of fans, and coaches that Kobe is clutch. I hardly care what a Celtics fan, that hates the Lakers, thinks. Considering you have use to brag about your clutch players, Allen and Pierce, your team certainly doesnt win late in games. You also didnt believe me last year when I said Dirk was the clutchest player in the game, so I think its a safe bet to just ignore your opinion on this subject.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Kobe may go down in history as the second best player of all time. Yes, I said it.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Well my team loses more than we win in general.

Oh please, Kobe isn't even top 5 GOAT, maybe not top 10.


----------



## Demandred

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Celtics are just looking old this year 






Headliner said:


> Kobe may go down in history as the second best player of all time. Yes, I said it.




Kobe isn't even a top 2 Laker of all time. He might be top 10.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

notorious you really aren't a kobe fan, never claim that again like you did earlier this season. I'd say he is already a top 10 player and can be argued for top 5 and even second place but I wouldn't go that far since others were so great and its hard to compare players when they play in completely different eras(80s and 00s are basically different leagues.

I also think Magic is the best player of all time. 5 rings, 12 seasons, and he was dominant in the 80s against true competition unlike Jordan who played in the 90s and not against teams like the Pistons, Lakers, and Celtics when they were at their best.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

KOBE IS GOD


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*



TMPRKO said:


> Kobe isn't even a top 2 Laker of all time. He might be top 10.


If I was forced to pick one Laker for a starting five I'd go with Kobe. 


UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I also think Magic is the best player of all time. 5 rings, 12 seasons, and he was dominant in the 80s against true competition unlike Jordan who played in the 90s and not against teams like the Pistons, Lakers, and Celtics when they were at their best.


You can argue the quality of teams, but I don't think you can argue the quality of players he had to go through. Kareem, Magic, Bird, Drexler, Barkley, Ewing, Reggie Miller, Shaq, Penny, Kemp, Malone. The list goes on. The real test would of been if he didn't retire after the end of the 3rd championship. I'm confident that he would of left the game in 98 with 8 straight championships.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*



TMPRKO said:


> Kobe isn't even a top 2 Laker of all time. He might be top 10.


fpalm

Name 9 other players better than Kobe.

Kobe being top 2 (behind Michael Jordan of course) is debatable. I'd debate anyone in this forum on it.

As for Magic, great player, but how many Hall of Fame players did Kobe play with? What about Magic? Thought so.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*



Headliner said:


> If I was forced to pick one Laker for a starting five I'd go with Kobe.
> 
> You can argue the quality of teams, but I don't think you can argue the quality of players he had to go through. Kareem, Magic, Bird, Drexler, Barkley, Ewing, Reggie Miller, Shaq, Penny, Kemp, Malone. The list goes on. The real test would of been if he didn't retire after the end of the 3rd championship. I'm confident that he would of left the game in 98 with 8 straight championships.


He never went through Kareem and only went through Magic on his last year when Lakers were missing Worthy and a couple of other key players on their roster.

That may be true, but you have to account fatigue in there since 8 straight runs would be incredibly difficult and those Rocket teams were really good.

I'm also confident had that Bulls team been in their 90s form in the 80s they would not have won 6 championships. I just cant see them beating the Celtics/Lakers/Pistons/Sixers and others every year like they did in the 90s to other teams.


Magic Johnson could play ANY position on the court and he could be GREAT at it. Who else could say that ever in the league? The amount of talent he had was ridiculous.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Miami deserves to lose this game based on their pathetic freethrows.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

:lmao Billups makes free throws look incredibly easy while the Heat make them look like the hardest thing in the world. How can two guys that can go crazy amount of guys and throw in crazy lay ups not hit an uncontested free throw?


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Lebrick is honestly so bad. It cant even be understated how bad this guy is in the clutch. Honestly. How many chances do you need to get the lead and win the game?


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

All three of the Heat's allstars are fcking up their freethrows, not just Lebron. They deserve to lose.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Wade and Bosh didnt have 17 attempts and they also didnt have 4 chances in the last minute to win it. They fucked up their free throws, but Lebron missing 2/4 in 30 is unacceptable.

refs just fucked up, but they had lost anyways so I don't really care.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

All three of them were unacceptable. The only reason Lebron's is magnified is because he was the only one who could draw fouls.

Btw, I agree with Hubie Brown, Chris Paul and Deandre Jordan = big 2.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

umm no, the reason I'm magnifying his misses is because he did it in the last 30 seconds. They had a chance to win it and Lebron fucked it up, twice, and especially after Wade made a great save after Lebron's free throw. Wade can draw fouls as easily as Lebron, but that meant nothing tonight as Lebron had the opportunities and failed big time. He isn't just not clutch, he can't even make baskets in the fourth, two nights in a row.

And its more like Griffin/CP3/Jordan make the big two since Jordan and Griffin only play one side of the ball. :side:


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Wade and Bosh couldn't draw fouls tonight like Lebron could. They were prone to turning the ball over (which they did) in the last minute.

Also, Griffin was a non-factor the last few minutes. It was CP3 (the most efficient player and still the best PG right now) and Deandre Jordan on the defensive end.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

What is your point? Drawing the fouls means ABSOLUTELY NOTHING if you dont hit them. Who was prone to turning the ball over? Wade and Bosh combined for 5 turnovers while Lebron had 6. Honestly, I was upset watching Kobe in the clutch today, but luckily Lechoke came in and managed to suck far worse.

Well that was tonight, but there is no way Jordan is a better player than Griffin.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

My point is Lebron's FT mishaps were magnified compared to an equally horrible Wade and Bosh performance due to the fact that Lebron was the only one who could draw fouls in the last 3 minutes. I'm not saying Lebron was great. I'm saying all three of them equally sucked and the only reason Lebron hurt your fantasy team a lot more is because he was the only one who could draw fouls.

Just for tonight, Deandre Jordan was the better player. Talk about disappearing acts, I hardly noticed Blake Griffin in the last few minutes other than getting in Haslem's face.


----------



## Myst

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*



LarryCoon said:


> My point is Lebron's FT mishaps were magnified compared to an equally horrible Wade and Bosh performance due to the fact that Lebron was the only one who could draw fouls in the last 3 minutes. I'm not saying Lebron was great. I'm saying all three of them equally sucked and the only reason Lebron hurt your fantasy team a lot more is because he was the only one who could draw fouls.
> 
> Just for tonight, Deandre Jordan was the better player. Talk about disappearing acts, I hardly noticed Blake Griffin in the last few minutes other than getting in Haslem's face.


LeBJ's free throws are magnified because he could've won the game for his team had he made his. Wade and Bosh combined for 5 missed free throws on 13 attempts. Yeah, 8/13 is bad, but 9/17 (in game-winning situations) is way worse. All three of them did suck horribly though, no denying that. 

And tbh, it was wiser for VDN to let CP3/Blliups/Butler handle OT and the last few minutes of the game. Blake is a great player but he's still in only his second year. He can grow into a 'closer' and a late game option over time.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*



Myst said:


> LeBJ's free throws are magnified because he could've won the game for his team had he made his. Wade and Bosh combined for 5 missed free throws on 13 attempts. Yeah, 8/13 is bad, but 9/17 (in game-winning situations) is way worse. All three of them did suck horribly though, no denying that.
> 
> And tbh, it was wiser for VDN to let CP3/Blliups/Butler handle OT and the last few minutes of the game. Blake is a great player but he's still in only his second year. He can grow into a 'closer' and a late game option over time.


Its like blaming Deron Williams for having a poor FG% this year when the reason behind it is he has nobody to pass to and he has to bail the Nets out.

Lebron was the ONLY one who could draw a foul, which is why he got the brunt of the terrible stats. Bosh went for 1/2, Wade went for 1/2 twice. Equally terrible for all three.

My point still stands. Blake Griffin disappeared in the 4th quarter. Deandre Jordan was the better player tonight. It was the CP3 show for the Clippers.


----------



## Myst

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*



LarryCoon said:


> Its like blaming Deron Williams for having a poor FG% this year when the reason behind it is he has nobody to pass to and he has to bail the Nets out.
> 
> Lebron was the ONLY one who could draw a foul, which is why he got the brunt of the terrible stats. Bosh went for 1/2, Wade went for 1/2 twice. Equally terrible for all three.
> 
> My point still stands. Blake Griffin disappeared in the 4th quarter. Deandre Jordan was the better player tonight. It was the CP3 show for the Clippers.


I think everyone can agree that all 3 of them sucked late in the game, LeBJ just sucked more cause he missed 2 of the 4 most important free throws of the game. On that note, LeBron missed a routine lay up (for him at least) while getting fouled and he fouled Billups on a 3 pt shot which gave the Clippers the lead in regulation. I don't get the 'drawing a foul' argument though. They should be playing to make the bucket not to get bailed out by calls.

I haven't watched the Nets so I can't judge DWill's poor shooting (could be poor shot selection, Idk). He doesn't have much talent around him but he does have some nice 3 pt shooters though, from looking at tonight's stats. 

It's just smarter to let your veterans make the plays though. And Blake's a poor FT shooter so, that doesn't help too much either. Only more reason to let CP3/Billups/Butler take care of the offense. And yeah, Jordan made some terrific blocks, Blake is/was infinitely better on offense however.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

So UDK just because I'm not a Kobe dickrider it means I don't like the guy.

Oh yeah and LOL at the team you guys said was so unbeatable losing to the worst defensive team in the NBA.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

I hate to defend the dingleberry known as UDK, but I would say Kobe is still the most clutch player in the NBA today. Something like this:

1. Kobe
2. Wade
3. Rose
4. Durant
5. Gay


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*



Father Flex said:


> I hate to defend the dingleberry known as UDK, but I would say Kobe is still the most clutch player in the NBA today. Something like this:
> 
> 1. Kobe
> 2. Wade
> 3. Rose
> 4. Durant
> 5. Gay


Melo not in the top 5? Gay more clutch than Melo? No way, Flex


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Forgot about Melo. Good point. I didn't mean to do that intentionally. I would put Melo above Durant or Rose and slide the other two down.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Kobe isnt first, I still think Dirk is first, but to say Kobe isnt clutch at all is ridiculously naive.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Dirk is averaging career lows across the board.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

I saw the Celtics/Mavs game yesterday. Dirk was not even trying. He was lazy playing help defense or even defending his own man. Countless times, his team needed an offense and he just stood on the corner along with Garnett not even trying to get open. It was only on the last play which Dirk finally made a play. The Mavs should've won this game in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

Lebron has to be the most UNclutch athlete of all time

When he retires he should open a chain of sports bars where the TV's cut off in the 4th qtr


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*

New hats coming this spring


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

that missed travel last night was atrocious. it was so bad, i felt sickened.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*



WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Lebron has to be the most UNclutch athlete of all time
> 
> When he retires he should open a chain of sports bars where the TV's cut off in the 4th qtr


Wrong.

It wasn't about clutch or unclutch last night. Lebron was going hard to the basket. Last night was a pathetic and unforgivable showing of poor freethrow execution. Even in the first three quarters, Lebron, Wade and Bosh were missing more than half of their FT attempts. They deserve to lose this game.

If you wanna talk about specifically disappearing acts in the fourth quarter, Blake Griffin is your man. Each and every time, it was CP3 doing his thing. The Heat sagged off Blake and everytime Blake got the ball he would just give it back to CP3 (mainly due to his lack of abilities and not him succumbing to pressure).


----------



## Magic

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*



Father Flex said:


> Dirk is averaging career lows across the board.


that has nothing to do with being clutch. he hit the game winning shot yesterday, he is still clutch, and once again, clutchness is not something that goes away. it is a mindset.

****, Lebron is not clutch, no idea why you are trying argue he is. Two nights in a row he has done nothing in the fourth, and no, drawing fouls does not count when he misses them. Wade has proven that he can get it done in the clutch, he has hit clutch shots, and already has two game winners. He disappears in the fourth, just face it.

CP3 was 1-5 in the fourth yesterday, he was shit as well, stop saying Griffin was bad and CP3 was good when Paul was just as bad in the fourth. Lebron sucks in the clutch and in the fourth and in pressure moments, no idea why you think otherwise or are even trying to argue otherwise.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

*If Lebron were an alcoholic he'd only need 8 steps to get over it. *


----------



## cornelius121

*Re: We're back, bitches. NBA thread!*

i realy thinking is that real picture . and you first disgin this wall papaers than share there? kinlyy tell me..


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: Missing: Russ Westbrook's game. If found, please return to OK City. (NBA Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> that has nothing to do with being clutch. he hit the game winning shot yesterday, he is still clutch, and once again, clutchness is not something that goes away. it is a mindset.
> 
> ****, Lebron is not clutch, no idea why you are trying argue he is. Two nights in a row he has done nothing in the fourth, and no, drawing fouls does not count when he misses them. Wade has proven that he can get it done in the clutch, he has hit clutch shots, and already has two game winners. He disappears in the fourth, just face it.
> 
> CP3 was 1-5 in the fourth yesterday, he was shit as well, stop saying Griffin was bad and CP3 was good when Paul was just as bad in the fourth. Lebron sucks in the clutch and in the fourth and in pressure moments, no idea why you think otherwise or are even trying to argue otherwise.


Are you kidding me :lmao? CP3 was the only one who was breaking down the Miami defense in the fourth. Did you watch the game? Clutch doesn't only mean hitting the shot, it also means running an efficient offense, which CP3 did. Every single shot the clippers had was because of CP3 breaking down the defense, using the pick n roll to lure Lebron into helping out, then passing to an open Caron Butler on the corner. Blake was a liability in the fourth. Bosh would sag off him and (unlike Caron Butler) Blake would just pass up the ball and would not make Bosh pay for helping out in the pick n roll defense.

Like John Hollinger said, best PG in the nba today and the most efficient player in the fourth quarter, bar none today.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

What about Rose? He would have hit that game winning shot.

As for running the offense, Billups could have done the same. CP3 was just doing what good PGs do, which is run an offense, but he was missing make-able shots and thats always a minus.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

No, Billups would not have run that offense that beautifully or else he would've done it and save CP3's energy to guard Wade. Did you see shot after shot after shot that CP3 did with a hand up in his face in the final minutes? Not only does this guy pass at the right moment for the perfect shot (Caron Butler), he is also able to take anyone.

CP3 does it the best that is my point, especially in the fourth quarter. What if Rose would've done it? It seems people already forgot last year's Eastern Conference Finals.

I really need to get a tape of last night's game. A lot of people seem to forget what exactly happened.

CP3 11-27, game high 27 points, game high 11 assists, game high +13, game high 3 steals

People are obsessed with walk-off shots. When Wade tipped the ball off Deandre's body, that was a clutch play. When Deandre blocked Shane's shot, that was a clutch play, when CP3 did a motion pick and roll offense in order to get Caron Butler open, that was a clutch play, when CP3 ran all the way to the basket after a Heat miss and pass to Deandre for the dunk, that was a clutch play.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I recall the game just fine. You know what else I saw today? Clips were 5/17 in the fourth. For such a beautifully run offense, they sure didnt do very well producing.

Rose also doesnt have the weapons CP3 has, so that really isnt comparable.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

In the fourth quarter or as many people prefer to call it "clutch", I'd take Luol Deng over Blake any day for this year. You fail to credit the Miami heat defense. They weren't ranked number one in defense in the NBA for nothing. Also, I didn't mean the whole team, I meant CP3's offense.

Best pure PG - Chris Paul
Best scoring PG - Derrick Rose


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Griffin is in the second year of his career, is still developing his game, and still has a long way to go. No one called him clutch or said he did good last night in the second half. You're calling Lebron clutch, which he is the farthest thing from, and saying CP3 did a great job when he had his bad plays as well. There was a lot of time they would dribble out the clock and take a bad shot late in the clock because of CP3 running the offense.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I called the act of Lebron drawing the foul clutch, not necessarily his overall game last night. He had a terrible showing last night. I'm glad the Heat lost based on their FTs. But don't pretend like he was doing fine in freethrows the first three quarters and then suddenly became paralyzed with fear in the fourth quarter. He was awful on FTs the whole game and so was Wade and Bosh. 

If I played in the NBA and I sucked for 3 quarters, had zero points and then in the fourth quarter I still can't get any shots. Its not because I'm not clutch, its because I plain suck. Thats what Lebron's freethrows were the entire game.

Yeah CP3 did bad plays as well, but no one plays perfect the whole quarter, let alone the whole game. CP3 did enough however to showcase why he is the most efficient player. Name one Derrick Rose or Kobe Bryant game wherein you would describe them as clutch and I would find a dozen horrible plays made by them in that game.

I'm merely calling Blake's disappearing act out since people seem to have a fascination with clutch performances or the lack thereof.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

FIRST ALLSTAR RETURN BALLOTS ARE IN

LOS ANGELES -- The NBA All-Star Game was held in Los Angeles last year, but it could have a distinctly greater Los Angeles feel this year in Orlando.

The NBA released the first returns of the NBA All-Star balloting Thursday and four of the five starters for the Western Conference are from Los Angeles.

Los Angeles Lakers guard Kobe Bryant led all players in the West with 690,613 votes (only Orlando Magic center Dwight Howard with 754,737 votes had more overall) and would start in the backcourt alongside Los Angeles Clippers guard Chris Paul, who had more than four times the number of votes as the next West guard.

Bryant and Paul, of course, were supposed to form the backcourt of the Lakers this season before Paul's trade to the Lakers was nixed by the NBA and he was later dealt to the Clippers.

Lakers center Andrew Bynum, who is averaging 17.1 points and 13.9 rebounds this season, appears to be a lock to make and start his first All-Star Game, garnering 496,597 votes. The closest center in the West is Clippers center DeAndre Jordan, who is leading the league with 3.38 blocks per game and has 134,961 votes.

Clippers forward Blake Griffin garnered 394,264 votes and looks like he will start his first All-Star Game after making his All-Star debut in Los Angeles last year. He would start alongside Oklahoma City Thunder forward Kevin Durant, who has 633,538 votes and would be the lone non-Los Angeles starter if voting ended today.

The starters for the Eastern Conference would be Chicago Bulls guard Derrick Rose, Miami Heat guard Dwyane Wade, Heat forward LeBron James, New York Knicks forward Carmelo Anthony and Howard.



Is there anyway to have Pau Gasol start over Kevin Durant


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

The All Star starters are exactly what I expected.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Al Horford out with a shoulder injury for 3-4 months.

Quick Zaza Pachulia or Vladimir Radmanovic?


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Please, please, change the all star votes to players next year. Griffin getting in before others is a joke.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Yeah a guy averaging 23/10 on 53% shooting on one of the top teams in the league doesn't deserve to make the All-Star game.


----------



## WWE

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

IMO, Vince Carter deserves to be up there with the most clutch players


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



notorious_187 said:


> Yeah a guy averaging 23/10 on 53% shooting on one of the top teams in the league doesn't deserve to make the All-Star game.


Over Love and Alridge? Blake is great, no doubt about it, but those other twos are the stars of their teams and are doing great tbh.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

The Wolves are doing great? They've yet to touch the .500 mark.

Love & LMA will get in regardless unless the NBA decides to put Pau or Duncan in because they don't wanna leave them out.

Someone on another forum posted this idea which I think isn't too bad, his idea is that the coaches select the whole entire All-Star team and then the fans vote for who starts.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

All-Star Balloting Presented By Sprint | Eastern Conference

Forwards: LeBron James (Mia) 640,789; Carmelo Anthony (NYK) 496,351; Amar'e Stoudemire (NYK) 178,797; Kevin Garnett (Bos) 173,161; Chris Bosh (Mia) 140,601; Paul Pierce (Bos) 94,071; Luol Deng (Chi) 85,086; Andrea Bargnani (Tor) 54,739; Carlos Boozer (Chi) 53,477; Hedo Turkoglu (Orl) 43,154.
Guards: Derrick Rose (Chi) 640,476; Dwyane Wade (Mia) 637,912; Rajon Rondo (Bos) 253,969; Ray Allen (Bos) 174,934; Deron Williams (NJN) 89,128; Jose Calderon (Tor) 42,929; John Wall (Was) 38,025; Richard Hamilton (Chi) 36,418; Kyrie Irving (Cle) 27,713; Joe Johnson (Atl) 23,384.
Centers: Dwight Howard (Orl) 754,737; Joakim Noah (Chi) 75,038; Tyson Chandler (NYK) 61,774; Joel Anthony (Mia) 41,832; JaVale McGee (Was) 24,713; Al Horford (Atl) 23,546.

All-Star Balloting Presented By Sprint | Western Conference

Forwards: Kevin Durant (OKC) 633,538; Blake Griffin (LAC) 394,264; Dirk Nowitzki (Dal) 231,832; Pau Gasol (LAL) 185,428; Kevin Love (Min) 143,814; LaMarcus Aldridge (Por) 118,268; Tim Duncan (SA) 81,783; Lamar Odom (Dal) 59,686; Metta World Peace (LAL) 39,006; Danilo Gallinari (Den) 34,438.
Guards: Kobe Bryant (LAL) 690,613; Chris Paul (LAC) 540,173; Ricky Rubio (Min) 133,520; Steve Nash (Pho) 118,922; Russell Westbrook (OKC) 107,197; Kyle Lowry (Hou) 90,725; Monta Ellis (GS) 63,696; Manu Ginobili (SA) 50,765; Jason Kidd (Dal) 49,596; Chauncey Billups (LAC) 42,657.
Centers: Andrew Bynum (LAL) 496,597; DeAndre Jordan (LAC) 134,961; Marc Gasol (Mem) 102,116; Nenê (Den) 94,167; Marcin Gortat (Pho) 62,631; Kendrick Perkins (OKC) 41,579.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Shocked to see Rondo & Ray Allen having more votes than Deron. Also surprising to see that many votes for Joel Anthony.

I also love how Ricky Rubio has more votes than Westbrick.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I forgot an and in there. And they are doing great.

I still think the players should get to pick the starters with the coaches picking the bench.

Pau has had pretty good this season, its not he's having a bad season.

Didnt everyone say that Love and Alridge would get in last year and yet they were both snubbed of it and Love only got in because Stern put him in there? Yeah, that was the case. Blazers are second in the west, and LA is the star of the team, I believe he should get the start in over Griffin.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Were the Blazers a top 3 seed in the West last year?

Fact is, every team who is a top 3 seed in either conference is guaranteed to have at least one All-Star.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Last year Roy was out, Oden was out, and LA was carrying the team. His snub was terrible, especially since Griffin got in last year over him as well and his team was shit, and Duncan got in over him.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Duncan got in for reputation and Griffin deserved to get in more than LMA last year.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

No, he really didnt. You're going after stats when you really shouldnt be. Once again, LA stepped up last year with the Blazers full of injuries and kept them in the playoff race and kept them winning. Griffin was just dunking and getting boards, not winning, just stat stuffing. That shouldnt get him in as an allstar.

Oh and just looked at the standings and Boston is 0-5 against teams over .500 :lmao, only other two teams without a win against a team over 500 are the Wizards and Cleveland.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

All he does is score points and grab rebounds huh? Didn't you say Kevin Love deserved to make the All-Star game last year?

Griffin had a better season last year than LMA. You're acting as if the Blazers weren't one of the deepest teams in the NBA last year.

Actually we're 0-4, the Hornets were over .500 when they beat us but aren't anymore. And I honestly don't care, we aren't going to the championship, we're a second round exit at best, and we're about to enter the rebuilding stage after this season, I hope Danny blows it up at the trade deadline. Our run as an elite team is over.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Love defends better than Griffin, well, at least from what I've seen. He can also score from anywhere on the court, he has some post moves, and has range, Griffin mostly dunked and did some jumpers. ANd they were both on shitty teams and Love had the better stats so why did Griffin get picked over him?

Deepest teams?

Miller, Matthews(who was still adjusting), Batum, LA, and Camby was the team that LA was leading to wins. LA had the better year, lead his teams to win, and was playing better than Griffin.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Funny how you say Love had better stats when the only thing he did better in the stat sheet than Blake was rebound, shoot FT's, & three's.

No LMA didn't have a better year than Griffin, he just had a better supporting cast and better coaching which led to more victories.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

fpalm ok. 

I guess Davis, Gordon, Aminu, and Kaman aren't good enough even though that is very similar to Miller, Matthews, Batum, and Camby. LA did everything on the court for the Blazers, even though his defense isn't great, its still better than Griffin's, and was the main piece for the as a winning playoff team. Griffin's team was losing and not a playoff team, so why exactly should Griffin have gotten in over LA other than the fact Griffin was putting up more highlights. Winning, and rebounds for Grififn, are the biggest difference between them last year leading up to the all star game, LA had them and Griffin did not.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Baron Davis was only there half of the season, Eric Gordon missed the entire 2nd half of the season, Al-Farouq Aminu is horrible and Chris Kaman only played 32 games last year.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Baron Davis was there for the first half of the season, aka leading up to the all star game, same for Gordon. Jordan is comparable to Camby seeing as they're both just defensive bigs anyways. Aminu wasnt the starter, but I have no idea who was, nonetheless, Batum isnt really that great himself.

this argument is going nowhere, like most of our debates, so I'll just stop it now and intead continue to laugh at LECHOKE.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

This is dragging on a longer than it needs to be. You wanna know the real reason Blake made it in over LMA?

Blake was the most talked about rookie since LeBron, he had the best rookie season of any player since LeBron, Blake made it in because he made a bigger impact in the NBA than LMA did. I'm not talking about team success, I'm talking about success a player by himself. Blake had a bigger impact in the NBA in that half of a season that LMA has had his whole career.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Evans had the exact same stats, well basically, as Lebron. Why didnt he make the allstar team in his first year?

Evans-PPG:20.1 FG% .458 FT:.748 Assists: 5.3 Rebounds: 5.8 Steals: 1.5 TOs:3
James-PPG:20.9 FG% .417 FT:.744 Assists: 5.4 Rebounds: 5.9 Steals: 1.6 TOs:3.5

Griffin was overhyped and got in for that reason. Same reason he won the dunk contest even though DeRozan had better dunks(only one that didnt use a shit ton of props) and McGee's dunks were more entertaining and harder imo.

But once again. Lets just stop, this isnt going anywhere.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Lebron might wanna get his gag reflex checked. It's not normal to choke so often.

Edit: All-star game is about the biggest stars, not isn't about who deserves it more. Yao, T-Mac, and AI proved that. There's no point in arguing it. All-NBA team is usually more legit.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

*Until it's no longer a popularity contest, all-star games are a joke and for pure entertainment value. The same holds true for MLB and the NFL as well.*


----------



## Oracle

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Lol at joel anthony having that many votes all star games a joke


----------



## JM

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I wonder if Yao will get voted in to start again this year and make a Magicesque return.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

^^^I was hoping that would be the case JM. Sadly, I guess they decided not to show the fact Yao probably already has 2 million votes.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I have no problem with the All-Star game. Are there players who are named to the team who don't deserve it? Yeah there are. But there's no possible way to come up with a system that would only put players who "deserve" to be in the ASG in it, and even then people would still complain because X player didn't make it.


----------



## JM

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Yes, there clearly is a way to put the players there that deserve to be there...

Why would you say there isn't?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

What's the way to put only players who deserve to be in the All-Star game in there? Don't say eliminate fan voting completely because that won't change anything, there will still be players who don't deserve to be in, getting in.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

how about the people that pick all nba teams? Their lists aren't perfect, but its generally better and more accurate.

or once again, player/coaching voting.


----------



## JM

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

You're saying its impossible, it certainly is not impossible for a bunch of experts to put their heads together and agree on the 12 guys who most deserve to represent their respective conferences at the all-star game. Hell we could even come up with 12 deserving all-stars in this thread if we talked it out enough. There's many methods beyond that to come up with _more_ deserving allstars even if it's not perfect. Fan voting is crap but it's how the NBA sells the all-star game so it's obviously not going anywhere. It is what it is.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

You talking about the same coaches that voted in Tim Duncan over Kevin Love & LaMarcus Aldridge last season?

UDK, that could probably be the only way to at least try but the NBA won't do it.

@JM: I'm not saying it's impossible to make a team with 12 deserving All-Stars, I'm saying the NBA will never do it.


----------



## JM

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Ok, then we agree...

Coaches are idiots when it comes to all-star games. The east last year was the starters and a bench of Boston Celtics. It's stupid.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I laughed at KG getting in. He is by far the biggest bum out of the big three now, he's regressed so rapidly its incredible.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Last season of the Eastern All-Stars, only 3 of them weren't a member of the Heat, Celtics or Hawks (Dwight Howard, Derrick Rose & Amar'e).

Also last season out West, the coaches voted Tim Duncan in the ASG over Kevin Love & LaMarcus Aldridge.

And let's not forget how the coaches didn't vote Deron Williams into the ASG until 2010.

@UDK: Well he wasn't gonna be a great player forever, of course he's gonna age. Everyone does.


----------



## JM

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I've accepted the fact that the NBA has the stupidest all-star game of all the pro sports. It is what it is and I've accepted it. It just means I'm never upset if I miss the whole thing.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Umm the pro bowl? First of all, they made it so now no Superbowl pro bowlers can even play in it and another thing is that most of the players just drop out of it anyways since they dont really care about playing in it and we usually get a ton of players that truly dont deserve to be in there.

Hell, I hate the NHL more than the NBA one as well since the lack of trying is more obvious than the NBA one.


----------



## JM

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I was mainly referring to the section process. The NFL usually does a decent job with the selection process it's just the fact that half of them don't actually end up playing in it.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Isn't the Pro Bowl a total fan vote though?


----------



## JM

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

1/3 coach votes, 1/3 players and 1/3 fan votes.

Traditionally I find the NHL all-star game more exciting than the NBA all-star game but hey that's just me.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

The NBA should try that system for a season and see how it goes. Too bad they won't though.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



JM said:


> 1/3 coach votes, 1/3 players and 1/3 fan votes.
> 
> Traditionally I find the NHL all-star game more exciting than the NBA all-star game but hey that's just me.


Canadians generally do. :side:

The lack of effort on defense and trying really puts me off, there is always some great goals each year, but other than that I just like the skills competitions. I know players just view these games as nothing, but as fans there would be nothing better than a competitive all star game.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Speaking of All-Star games, the MLB has the worst. Not that actual game but the fact that the winner receives homefield in the World Series is so stupid to me.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Hey ****, watch this.






Great job drawing a foul, it only took him a travel to do so like the title suggests.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

LeBron travels every game, but I've only seen him called for a travel once in my life.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I know he does, but **** was endlessly praising him for drawing fouls earlier on in the last 2 minutes and I was just showing him why. The guy travels so much its incredible, then again, I hear Jordan use to do the same.


----------



## JM

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Canadians generally do. :side:
> 
> The lack of effort on defense and trying really puts me off, there is always some great goals each year, but other than that I just like the skills competitions. I know players just view these games as nothing, but as fans there would be nothing better than a competitive all star game.


You could have been describing the NBA or NHL all-star game there really...


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I know, they dont really try in NBA either. No hard fouls, but they still foul, unlike the NHL where a hit would be so frowned about its ridiculous. All star games are usually a joke though, so its not that they matter in any sport. And the last bit of my post was suppose to go for all sports, a competitive game in any all star game would be a great sight to see.


----------



## JM

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

MLB was on the right track trying to make the game competitive. The stipulation they chose is stupid though. Cost the Rangers the world series.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

at Tony Allen airballing that wide open layup. Iman Shumpert is now in the starting lineup, the Knicks finally did something right.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I know nothing about baseball so could you explain to me exactly how their stipulation works? Is the game between two teams or something and whoever wins gets home field advantage or...?

Edit: Or is it something like the west vs. the east and whoever wins between the two conferences will get the HFA for the team that makes it to the world series?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

No defense and even worse offense for the Knicks thus far. At least they don't have Mareese Speights chucking for them too, though.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

@UDK: It's the National League All-Stars vs. The American League All-Stars. Whichever side wins, the team that represents the conference in the World Series receives home-field advantage in the series.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Did Melo just get injured while dribbling?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Yeah I think he ran into Tyson Chandler when he was setting the screen.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Umm...? Are these commentators joking right now? Gay was the main option last year before getting hurt and actually was playing great. If 20 PPG player is their third option, behind lol Marc Gasol who averages 10, then the Grizzles would be getting laughed at. Gay is a main option type of guy, had ZBo not gotten hurt and Gay could get going again like he was last year then they would have been a scary team.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I know he does, but **** was endlessly praising him for drawing fouls earlier on in the last 2 minutes and I was just showing him why. The guy travels so much its incredible, then again, I hear Jordan use to do the same.


That was a travel, but the others were not.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Chris Broussard said something like that last night. He was like "The Grizzlies are 3-6, maybe it's because they're worst with Rudy Gay." I was like, Hey Dumbass! They're missing Z-Bo!


----------



## ABrown

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



notorious_187 said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> at Tony Allen airballing that wide open layup. Iman Shumpert is now in the starting lineup, the Knicks finally did something right.


He's been the starter for 3 games now.

Knicks playing like shit right now. They look like the sixers last night, but at least the sixers played d



notorious_187 said:


> Chris Broussard said something like that last night. He was like "The Grizzlies are 3-6, maybe it's because they're worst with Rudy Gay." I was like, Hey Dumbass! They're missing Z-Bo!


Broussard is the biggest idiot working for ESPN


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Iman was a great pickup for the Knicks, they've drafted great the last two years.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Iman is a shoot first guy on a team full of shoot first guys. Why haven't they gotten a pass first PG yet?

And also, Knicks have drafted well for years, Chandler, Gallo, and others were great picks, too bad they were traded away a great future core for Melo.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



notorious_187 said:


> Iman was a great pickup for the Knicks, they've drafted great the last two years.


I'm dreading the draft now that Walsh is gone and the iic Grunwald is running the show.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Well tbh, I think he's a better SG than PG.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I love everything about Shump but his shot selection.


notorious_187 said:


> Well tbh, I think he's a better SG than PG.


he's not a pg


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

So they got a SG that can just shoot even though Fields does the exact same thing?


----------



## ABrown

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> So they got a SG that can just shoot even though Fields does the exact same thing?


no, they got a defender that can guard the 1,2, and 3. The jumpshooting is a product of Dantoni :no:


----------



## ABrown

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Miller was dead on about the Knicks and their iso ball


----------



## Xile44

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

So Melo has hurt his Back, Ankle and Wrist.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Michael Redd with 8 points in the 1st quarter in his debut game in Phoenix.

I'm starting to believe the hype about the Phoenix medical staff.

It's also sad to see that Pistons attendance is the lowest it's ever been since 1982. I don't blame the fans, If I were a Pistons fan I wouldn't go to a game until Joe Dumars is fired. But things will hopefully turn out work, history shows that when the team is decent they're usually top 5 in attendance.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Conly=Teague/Hinrich
Allen=Williams-Allen is better defensively but whatever
Gay=Johnson
ZBo=Smith
Gasol=Horford
OJ Mayo=TMac(Crawford would have been a perfect comparison but he left so TMac will have to do)

The Grizzles are the Hawks of the West.


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Iman Shumpert getting hot to start his career was the worst thing that could happen to him. He's never going to stop shooting now.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Marreese Speights is awful.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



notorious_187 said:


> *Michael Redd with 8 points in the 1st quarter in his debut game in Phoenix.
> 
> I'm starting to believe the hype about the Phoenix medical staff.*
> 
> It's also sad to see that Pistons attendance is the lowest it's ever been since 1982. I don't blame the fans, If I were a Pistons fan I wouldn't go to a game until Joe Dumars is fired. But things will hopefully turn out work, history shows that when the team is decent they're usually top 5 in attendance.


They're the best around. Nash and Hill don't age, They've done wonders for Amare and now Redd. They've got a lazarus pit or something


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

On the bright side, Brandon Knight has showed glimpses of brilliance with Stuckey and Gordon both missing games here and there.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Maybe the Phoenix medical staff has found the Fountain of Youth?


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Lakers should trade Gasol for Nash and Suns' medical staff. :side:

Could you imagine a healthy Kobe, Bynum, and Nash on the same team. :mark:


----------



## gladdyontherise

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



notorious_187 said:


> It's also sad to see that Pistons attendance is the lowest it's ever been since 1982. I don't blame the fans, If I were a Pistons fan I wouldn't go to a game until Joe Dumars is fired. But things will hopefully turn out work, history shows that when the team is decent they're usually top 5 in attendance.


I'm a Pistons fan and what Dumars has done is ridiculous. In a span of 4 years they went from being one of the better teams in the league to now one of the 3 worst teams.

Tayshaun Prince looks like he needs to be in a wheelchair but he just got a 4 year contract fpalm

Stuckey throws up Bricks all day but good thing he got a 3 year extension! 

Gordon is a shell of himself, Villanueva stinks. Jason Maxiell is to undersized to play any position, Jerebko is to undersized to be a PF. Austin Daye sucks, Will Bynum is garbage. It's ridiculous to be honest.

Only players worth keeping are Monroe/Knight

I wanted them to tank to get better (like OKC did), but it's impossible to do that when Dumars is throwing contract extensions to everyone.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

^ Until Dumars is fired, Greg Monroe and Brandon Knight are you guys only hope of rising from mediocrity.

@UDK:If Ray Allen had the Phoenix Suns medical staff he'd play till he was 50.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I know that feel bro. I went through the same agony throughout much of the 2000's decade. Tony Kukoc was our best player for awhile until the arrival of RON MERCER. 

Elton Brand wasn't too shabby before he sold out. I hate to wish a catastrophic injury on somebody, but Brand deserved his for TURNING on Chicago.


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Holy shit Kyrie


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I know I shouldnt really complain, since Lakers haven't really ever been terribly bad, but that stretch of years where it was Kobe-huge drop off-Odom-and then DLeague scrubs was hard to watch. Not only was Kobe's prime years being wasted, but he was carrying the Lakers to wins and they couldnt even really rebuild because of it.


----------



## gladdyontherise

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Pistons had a fantastic run and a championship which I can't complain about but I could root for the team if they tanked because they had a bunch of young guys, but they just stink. No size and they have a punch of SGs and PFs.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I wasn't a C's fan in the 90's (Was in elementary, didn't become a C's fan until junior high), but I can only imagine what it was like for the Celtic fans during that time, it's something I hope we never have to relive.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

guys are comparing shitty periods for their franchises?

Knicks - 2001 to 2010

yeah...


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

The funny thing is the fans that are complaing are the ones that:

Celtics-most NBA titles
Lakers-most finals appearances and least amount of lottery picks
Bulls-had the GOAT and 6 titles.

But Knicks use to be good too, luckily there is no Clippers(true fans, not front runners) and Cavs(well Dice is I think) fans in here because they would probably shit on us for complaining. :lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

The gap between title 16 and 17 for Boston though...22 years...that's a long time.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Holy shit. Diaw is so overweight.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

thank God. the pain is over


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Greg Monroe with 32/16 tonight, good shit bro.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

This beginning is literally the complete opposite from last night.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Damn, Mayo had a beast game. That's what I like to see OJ! Although I did hear that he was traded for Anthony Morrow, this true?


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

:lmao gotta love Shaq shitting on Dwight for not being a better scorer. He is right though, averaging 18-14 isn't good enough for Dwight. He needs to be a great scorer.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Dwight was last year. His average would be 2.3 PPG higher if he didn't have that 5 PG against Sacramento when he was in foul trouble all game. But, even at that 20-21 PPG, that's not enough. A guy with his stature and raw ability should have put it together by now offensively.

Still, nobody in the NBA (with the exception being LeBron) is more valuable than Dwight, imo.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Wait, did Flex just put players ahead of Rose. Unbelievable. I would put Rose and Durant in that conversation though since they add a lot to their teams and are both really young.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Yeah, I did (inb4 is this real life?). Those guys don't impact the game the way Dwight does. LBJ is the only other guy who can claim to dominant the game on both ends like Dwight does. Durant, Rose, and Wade are all close to that level but not quite near.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Rasheed Wallace considering returning to the NBA


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

If he does, probably to the Bulls. But word is he's not in NBA shape, and it would be a challenge to get him in NBA shape.

As far as the East goes it's the Bulls, Heat, and then everyone else.

Pretty sure that the Knicks are showing they're not ready to be on that top tier. Boston could make a comeback though, if they get their 2nd wing at some point.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Von Wafer.............


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Didn't watch the Warriors game but saw Dwight's freethrow stat. Did Marc Jackson do hack-a-Dwight? Lol and Miami didn't do that on Deandre?


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



StarzNBarz said:


> Damn, Mayo had a beast game. That's what I like to see OJ! Although I did hear that he was traded for Anthony Morrow, this true?


Saw they were discussing it, but there was no chance of it happening.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



LarryCoon said:


> Didn't watch the Warriors game but saw Dwight's freethrow stat. Did Marc Jackson do hack-a-Dwight? Lol and Miami didn't do that on Deandre?


They were doing the hack-a-Dwight in the 1st quarter...the 1st quarter


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

They should've done it the whole game. Dwight was awful from FTs. Every team in the playoffs should do it to Dwight and Deandre.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Considering Dwight had a career high and they still scored a ton of points I dont think it was the best idea, even though they had to with Kwame out. No other team should just foul him if they dont have to.

DeAndre wont get the ball enough for this to be utilized against him.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Popovich didn't need Shaq to get the ball. When you're that bad a ft shooter, I am risking clay's fouls


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Klay, not Clay.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Hacking Dwight just makes him pissed, score more and get more rebounds.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Funny how LeBron is comparing himself to Tim Tebow.

Other than both of you being hated a lot, there's no comparison.

1. LeBron is more skilled at his sport.
2. LeBron is great for the first 3 quarters and shit in the 4th, Tebow is shit for the first 3 quarters and then great in the 4th.


----------



## Alco

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Tebow is hated? :hmm:

I guess I can't judge from here in Belgium.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Yes Tebow may not be as hated by LeBron by the general public, but in the NFL, he's no lower than top 5 most hated players.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Isn't Tebow mostly hated because of the fans constantly doing the whole TEBOWMANIA bullshit, though? 

That's different from Lebron being hated because of the whole "6 championships, 7 championships" thing and generally being considered a sell-out. And Cleveland fans hating him because...well, that's pretty obvious.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Tebow's hated for many reasons. A lot of non-believers and certain religious type people don't like him, the people who are annoyed at TEBOWMANIA, there's a lot people that don't like him because they don't think he's very good and is overrated.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Kinda pissed Thibs' is playing Rose tonight.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



notorious_187 said:


> Tebow's hated for many reasons. A lot of non-believers and certain religious type people don't like him, the people who are annoyed at TEBOWMANIA, there's a lot people that don't like him because they don't think he's very good and is overrated.


The TEBOWMANIA shit is the really the only thing that annoys me about the guy, and even then it's mostly because it's coming from two Broncos "fans" I know, and well, as a Chargers fan...you know.

Then again, I don't hate Lebron, either. But I like the Heat so...yeah.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



Father Flex said:


> Kinda pissed Thibs' is playing Rose tonight.


Rondo needs to step on his toe multiple times tonight.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

My predictions for tonight:
Wizards vs. *Sixers*
*Pacers* vs. Raptors
*Pistons* vs. Bobcats
*Bulls* vs. Celtics
*T'Wolves* vs. Hornets
*Kings* vs. Rockets
Bucks vs. *Mavericks*
*Trail Blazers* vs. Spurs
Nets vs. *Suns*
Heat vs. *Nuggets*
*Cavaliers* vs. Lakers

#1 reason why fans shouldn't vote for players in the ASG: a poll on NBA.com asks should Ricky Rubio be an All-Star this year: 53% of NBA fans believe he should. fpalm


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

notorious you do know that tebow was voted most liked player in sports in america last month right?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Thanks for the info, I wasn't aware of that.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

LOL at the Raptors killing the Pacers without Bargnani.

Not saying they'll win, but this game proves that the Raptors don't need Bargnani. They can get rid of him, promote Ed Davis to starting PF and then next year have Jonas come over and join.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

granger is ass i hope we trade him


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Bass is starting, but he was a good scorer off the bench I think that was the wrong move, they should have started that one guy that blocks.

:lmao notorious I just saw that you put Cavs over Lakers. You serious?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Pretty solid double header on ESPN tonight.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

My predictions for tonight:
Wizards vs. *Sixers*
*Pacers* vs. Raptors
*Pistons* vs. Bobcats
*Bulls* vs. Celtics
*T'Wolves* vs. Hornets
Kings vs. *Rockets*
Bucks vs. *Mavericks*
*Trail Blazers* vs. Spurs
*Nets* vs. Suns- Nash and Hill are both out
Heat vs. *Nuggets*
Cavaliers vs. *Lakers*


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

:lmao Grangers gets himself tossed with a taunt.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I find myself rooting for the Celtics tonight. Which is odd.

Brandon 'Black Hole' Bass with his first terrible shot of the night. More to come.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Rubio receiving his first start in Minnesota. Flipping over there during commercial breaks. Thibs' came out during the weak and was rather animated about voicing his opinion on Noah this year. When asked why $140 million is constantly sitting on the bench in the fourth (referring to Asik and Taj playing over Booz and Joakim), Thibs' said I owe the team the best chance to win (after saying Noah is not rebounding effectively).


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

lol I find it hilarious that they are playing Asik and Taj is so much. They need to play Noah more and get him more involved otherwise that is a huge waste of money right there.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

The Celtics have to lead the league in missed wide open shots.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Black Hole Bass. What'd I tell you?


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> lol I find it hilarious that they are playing Asik and Taj is so much. They need to play Noah more and get him more involved otherwise that is a huge waste of money right there.


From what Nick Friedell has been reporting, the lockerroom gets annoyed at Thibedeau regularly beause he pushes too hard. The only reason it's still working is because they're getting the results desired. If Derrick Rose had a different type of demeanor, a more selfish attitude that is, Thibedeau would have been out of town already. But because #1 has bought in and is the hardest worker on the team while being the franchise player, everyone else seems to not care as much a they otherwise would and consequently, they're forced to buy in.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Luol Deng - possibly the 3rd Best SF in the East


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



WWF said:


> Black Hole Bass. What'd I tell you?


He's still playing better than Glen Davis did last season.

It's so sad that Rajon Rondo is the Celtics best rebounder...and he's a PG.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



LarryCoon said:


> Luol Deng - possibly the 3rd Best SF in the East


Haha, no.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Never thought there would be a day I'd say this as long as the Big 3 was here but...Rondo needs some help man.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



Father Flex said:


> From what Nick Friedell has been reporting, the lockerroom gets annoyed at Thibedeau regularly beause he pushes too hard. The only reason it's still working is because they're getting the results desired. If Derrick Rose had a different type of demeanor, a more selfish attitude that is, Thibedeau would have been out of town already. But because #1 has bought in and is the hardest worker on the team while being the franchise player, everyone else seems to not care as much a they otherwise would and consequently, they're forced to buy in.


Rose has to buy in, he was a shit defender before Thib came in and now the whole defense is improved. Thib has helped the team immensely in that regard, but someone else on the team should manage the rotation because not only do Rose and Deng play way too much, Noah and Boozer dont play enough.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



notorious_187 said:


> Never thought there would be a day I'd say this as long as the Big 3 was here but...Rondo needs some help man.


Stiemsma?


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Rondo sounds like such a cancer in the lockerroom.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



WWF said:


> Haha, no.


* Possibly *

Either way I'd take him over Pierce and Granger for this year.

Celtics fans now booing their team.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Rose has to buy in, he was a shit defender before Thib came in and now the whole defense is improved. Thib has helped the team immensely in that regard, but someone else on the team should manage the rotation because not only do Rose and Deng play way too much, Noah and Boozer dont play enough.


I agree, for the most part. There's times you can push Rose and Deng. In a couple of years, Deng will break down to the point that he isn't in the upper echelon of wing players in the NBA. I still think you can push Rose every once in awhile. He's only 24. This year, it's a luxury to have the depth they do.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



LarryCoon said:


> * Possibly *
> 
> Either way I'd take him over Pierce and Granger for this year.
> 
> Celtics fans now booing their team.


I'd still take Granger over him. He's been ass, but he's got a much higher skill level. Pierce, when he gets into his groove, is better as well. Iggy's much better than Deng.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I can't wait to see what this team looks like in March. I already know Danny's gonna blow this team the fuck up at the trade deadline. He tried to do it after the 2010 Finals but Doc and the Big 3 talked him out of it, it's a done deal now.

Can't wait to start the rebuilding process, just hopes it doesn't take 15 years again before we're a contender.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Deng is one of the most skilled players in the NBA...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Luol Deng is so underrated. I'd take him over Granger any day of the week.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

uh oh, we're going back to emo notorious.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Boston with Rondo and some random players after the trade deadline would be better than this shit team. I wonder if Ainge has the balls to trade Pierce.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

It's not emo notorious. I've just already accepted that our season is done, trust me I won't act like I did earlier it's just depressing to watch bro, you don't understand.

@WWF: Trust me, there is no player in Boston that Danny wouldn't trade. Ray is gone trade deadline, a lot of teams would want Ray, I think K.G. & J.O. are gone too, Pierce will probably stay.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

There is no way they will be able to trade KG since his contract is too big.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

He's an expiring, some team might take him on if they wanna clear cap space for the offseason.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



WWF said:


> I'd still take Granger over him. He's been ass, but he's got a much higher skill level. Pierce, when he gets into his groove, is better as well. Iggy's much better than Deng.


Danny Granger - I'd take Deng as right now

Paul Pierce - He still needs to prove he's still got it just like Kobe did with a back to back 40 point game

Andre Iguodala - He's primarily a SG


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Remember when the Bulls almost got passed the Celtics but just couldn't get over the hurdle in Rose's first two seasons..? With Hinrich, Gordon, and Salmons? That was frustrating. Good to see the growth first hand.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

You know what's crazy? The Celtics are shooting below 20% and it's not because of the Bulls defense, we're bricking wide open looks shot after shot.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

STFU AND STOP TALKING ABOUT LEBRON.

my fucking god, there is a game going, talk about the players in the game please. There is no reason for them to talk about him for that long.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

LMFAO UDK, it's ESPN what do you expect? They have a section on their website just for the Heat. No other NBA team but the Heat.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I agree with what JVG says. Funny thing is, Bulls are going to get worse next year. I don't think they will be able to keep Omer and Taj.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> STFU AND STOP TALKING ABOUT LEBRON.
> 
> my fucking god, there is a game going, talk about the players in the game please. There is no reason for them to talk about him for that long.


I concur. Time would be better spent worshipping the reigning MVP.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

GTFO Rondo. You flopped earlier against Rose. I'd say its even now.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

If you're gonna punish Rondo for flopping then you gotta punish those other ......s like LeBron & Wade, the entire Oklahoma City Thunder, Manu, etc.

And LarryCoon it's funny how you've constantly praised LeBron for flopping in late game situations earlier in this thread but now you wanna come at Rondo? GTFO.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Rondo was a little bitch about it. No need to get that upset about the call, unless he is just really upset about how badly they're getting their ass kicked.


----------



## Dub

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

There is a strong chance of me going to the Clipper/Laker game tomorrow, hopefully my friend comes through.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

When did Lebron flop? If he did flop once in that game, I wouldn't praise that particular move. Most of his drives though were legit and I could even see Mo Williams, Caron Butler and Deandre Jordan immediately raising their hands as admission for the foul.




WHITE BOY said:


> There is a strong chance of me going to the Clipper/Laker game tomorrow, hopefully my friend comes through.


Are you going to boo the Clips?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

The Minny game, the Warriors game, blatant travels in the Clippers game.

And UDK you have no room to talk about players whining like little bitches at the referee, Kobe does it more than Rondo.


----------



## Dub

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



LarryCoon said:


> Are you going to boo the Clips?


Yes.....yes I am.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

**** why dont you shit on Lebron for his travels then? He doesnt flop that much, but he is constantly traveling.

btw, last the Wiz/Philly games were battles, I watched three of them. They were great games. This year? A blow out for Philly.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

LeBron flops either as much or more than Wade. The playoffs proved that.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I didn't and would never praise anyone for flopping. Blatant travels? Well, I was praising Lebron for the 4 hard cuts he made to the basket in the final 2 minutes, legitimately earning a foul call with the said Clipper players raising their hand as admission.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Splendid half-time interview by Derrick Rose. Charismatic enigma, I tell ya'. I've never seen somebody so graciously answer to idiots who ask dumb questions. What a hero that kid is.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



LarryCoon said:


> I didn't and would never praise anyone for flopping. Blatant travels? Well, I was praising Lebron for the 4 hard cuts he made to the basket in the final 2 minutes, legitimately earning a foul call with the said Clipper players raising their hand as admission.


So this isn't a travel to you?


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



notorious_187 said:


> The Minny game, the Warriors game, blatant travels in the Clippers game.
> 
> And UDK you have no room to talk about players whining like little bitches at the referee, Kobe does it more than Rondo.


yeah, Kobe does it a lot. But he doesnt chase down the ref and start bitching and then throw a hard pass to him out of spite.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

That was a travel. It wasn't one of the 4 hard drives off the Haslem/Bosh pick that I was referring to though


----------



## Myst

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I still can't get over JVG saying Asik is on par with Dwight defensively.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

LOL at Kobe doesn't chase down the ref and start bitching. And yeah Kobe doesn't throw the ball at ref but he does call the refs all types of homophobic slurs.

Michael Wilbon and ESPN are saying Father Time is undefeated, I guess they decided to forget about the Phoenix Suns medical staff.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Does Rubio remind you more of a very young Steve Nash or a Rajon Rondo who could get a triple double on any night? Or both?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

More of Nash.

He's nowhere near as good of a defender as Rondo, can't attack the basket like Rondo, doesn't have the speed of Rondo, and isn't as good of a rebounder as Rondo.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

He's averaging 4 boards a game with the best rebounder in the league on his team? He's as good or better than Rondo at rebounding.

He also attacks the basket very well too.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

That doesn't make him a better rebounder than Rondo. Rondo averaged 10 rebounds a game for an entire playoff run and he wasn't even in his prime yet.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Pretty sure he was praised as a good defender in Spain, as well.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

lol what does prime have to do with rebounds? 

Rubio and Kyrie both need to be playing 36 minutes per game so we can all see their great stats. I looked at Kyrie's per 36 minute stats today and it would be like 8 assists with 22 PPG and 4 boards per game. Overall theey were good numbers.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

fpalm at saying "What does prime have to do with rebounds?"


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Rebounding is not something you become vastly better at when you hit your prime. It has more to do with effort and positioning than anything. To say that Rondo wasn't in his prime and therefore his rebounding wasnt as good as it could have been just sounds stupid.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I don't get it either. He's on the worst rebounding team in the NBA. It's not like when he's in his prime he'll jump higher or try harder to get rebounds. I see bigs being better rebounders in their prime, but a PG doesn't really work on his rebounding.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Why am I wasting my time arguing about Rondo on this board anyway, since the majority of you on here are blind haters who never give him credit for anything.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I've begun to like Rondo, man. Bitchy Celtics fans like you (at least what you just exhibited in that post) is what makes me dislike them, though.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

What's wrong baby, Wondo'? You trip over your own two feet? lawls


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Same old shit. We make a big run from being down double digits, get back in the game and then go on to lose by 5-8 points.


----------



## Champ

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

beautiful tank execution from the raps tonight


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Thank God for Mickael Pietrus. He's played better than Pierce tonight.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



notorious_187 said:


> Why am I wasting my time arguing about Rondo on this board anyway, since the majority of you on here are blind haters who never give him credit for anything.


I like \rondo more than any other Celtic, wouldnt call myself a fan, but I so like him.

Isnt the other board you post on a celtics' forum? Do you think youre going to see a unbias view on Rondo there?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Actually it's an NBA forum but every team has their own section. And Rondo is arguably the most hated player on that whole forum.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

CASH MONEY DROSE


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Same old shit. And why are these guys giving Paul Pierce the ball? He fucking sucks, he shouldn't even be playing, he's not healthy, he's still injured.

Shout out to Paul Pierce for giving the Bulls the game.


----------



## WWE

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Pierce stop making stupid ass shots


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Too big... too strong...


----------



## WWE

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Noah.. that shot looked so half-assed

EDIT: STOP GIVING PIERCE THE FUCKING BALL


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Impressed by Noah's defensive effort tonight. Message received from the coaching staff it seems.

EDIT: ^^ Negged for talking bad about Noah.


----------



## WWE

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Why lol that shot he made just looked so stupid :lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Yeah, this quarter especially, Noah decided to become a wall and not let anything past him in the paint. Props to him.

Hopefully Bulls see out these last few minutes now.



Cycloneon said:


> Why lol that shot he made just looked so stupid :lmao


That's his shooting style...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Chicago won this game because of Paul Pierce. Nice going Doc. Seriously what the fuck do you think? We cut a 20 point lead down to 1, and what do you do Doc? You choose to start doing the same things offensively that gave the Bulls the 20 point lead in the first place. I really hate Doc Rivers and I really hope he's fired soon.

STOP GIVING PAUL PIERCE THE FUCKING BALL! Good god are you guys idiots? How much logic does it make to return to playing the same fucking basketball that got you down 20 and just made you lose the game?

I hope the Pats go deep into the playoffs so it can take my mind off of this.


----------



## Joel

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

WHITE MAMBA


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

The fat lady has sung. SCALABRINE!!!!

EDIT: Why u do dis? Don't dunk on the Mamba, Moore?


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Rose sounded like Tebow there, thanking god and what not for everything, looks like this is a preview of tomorrow.


----------



## Brye

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Marked hard for Scal.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

y u do dis, Moore? No need to dunk on the Mamba and attempt to humiliate him.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

It's the Bruins turn to be the top team of Boston.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



Father Flex said:


> Impressed by Noah's defensive effort tonight. Message received from the coaching staff it seems.
> 
> EDIT: ^^ Negged for talking bad about Noah.


I just called Deng the third best SF in the east. Do I get a positive rep  ?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



Father Flex said:


> y u do dis, Moore? No need to dunk on the Mamba and attempt to humiliate him.


That was JaJuan Johnson who did that.

Speaking of rookies, has Jimmy Butler played yet?


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



LarryCoon said:


> I just called Deng the third best SF in the east. Do I get a positive rep  ?


----------



## JM

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Laughed pretty hard at how bad Casey coached the last few minutes of the Raptors game. WHY ON EARTH WOULD YOU HAVE MAGLOIRE ON THE FLOOR WHEN YOU'RE DOWN 3 WITH 14 SECONDS LEFT WITH INDIANA IN THE PENALTY. It was good of Jamal to at least hit the rim with the second free throw. Seems Dwayne is embracing project tank now too.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

My boy Arron Afflalo aka Jesus Shuttlesworth 2.0 aka Future Celtic gonna drop 40 tonight on that scrub Dwyane Wade.


----------



## Champ

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

:lmao

That's epic.


----------



## Dub

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Bit of a scared there for Bynum.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Ty Lawson is amazing. Now I realize what Denver fans were telling me about how Chauncey being in Denver was holding him back.


----------



## Nuski

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



notorious_187 said:


> Ty Lawson is amazing. Now I realize what Denver fans were telling me about how Chauncey being in Denver was holding him back.


He is EXTREMELY underrated, for sure.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Mike Brown-Kobe is serious minded :kobe2 Lebron is youthful :bron3


----------



## Xile44

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Deron this is exactly what we need, you to Swag. Our offense has been good the last 3 games but we suck hard defensively.


----------



## Dub

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

KOBE!


----------



## Myers

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Looks like it'll be another 40 point night


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

notorious you want to take back what you said about Kobe earlier this season? You know, that it isn't 2006 and he isn't that good anymore. Is what he is doing right now not good enough for you?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

He's still not a top 5 player.

And who's he being guarded by tonight? Anthony Parker? :lmao


----------



## Xile44

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



notorious_187 said:


> He's still not a top 5 player.
> 
> And who's he being guarded by tonight? Anthony Parker? :lmao


Ok, whatever you say.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

MarShon really has not been bad as people may think defensively, today he had 3 steals and got in there and continues to rebound well.

And what the hell is up with this Rubio fathom?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I'm just saying. Once he starts dropping 35+ on contenders then I'll consider putting him in the top 5.

NBA.com poll: Who would you rather have on your team?
A. John Wall (24%)
B. Ricky Rubio (52%)
C. Kyrie Irving (15%)
D. Brandon Jennings (9%)

I didn't know that many people liked Rubio, I mean agree, but still.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



notorious_187 said:


> I'm just saying. Once he starts dropping 35+ on contenders then I'll consider putting him in the top 5.
> 
> NBA.com poll: Who would you rather have on your team?
> A. John Wall (24%)
> B. Ricky Rubio (52%)
> C. Kyrie Irving (15%)
> D. Brandon Jennings (9%)
> 
> I didn't know that many people liked Rubio, I mean agree, but still.


Yeah Rubio has been playing good and all, but he has been becoming severely over rated by the fans :no:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Rubio annoys me sometimes when he tries too hard to be fancy.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



notorious_187 said:


> Rubio annoys me sometimes when he tries too hard to be fancy.


He is becoming over-hyped and does try to be flashy. 

How is his defense by the way?


----------



## Evilerk

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

this just in.. Lebron is on the phone with Tebow ..getting some pointers on how to close a game...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I really don't like Chris Broussard.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Man, I'm so glad Barnes is starting. I was sort of wanting it last year and thinking it was a good idea this year and I'm glad he's done a good job of starting. Also glad MWP is on the bench.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



notorious_187 said:


> I really don't like Chris Broussard.


I never did.

Morrow hit a Dagger 3 and him and Deron Chest bumped and he states Nets celebrating like they made the play-offs. SMH.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

All Chris Broussard does is dickride Miami and now all of a sudden this year he's this loyal Clippers fan.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

ESPN Shitting on the Nets. :flip


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

LeBron gets blocked by Rudy Fernandez, but once again the refs bail him out with a foul. But it's ok though, cause he missed both of the free throws anyway. :lmao


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

It was by Gallinari and he hit him on the elbow


----------



## Nuski

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Hoping for a Nuggets win


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I've been getting Fernandez and Gallo confused all night.


----------



## Nuski

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Ty freakin' Lawson


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Kobe headed for 40 for a third straight game. Wow. That's amazing, I think he's got a good case for MVP. I know I've given him a hard time but you can't deny the work he's put in this season. I think Kobe is one of those players that really won't get appreciated till he's gone.

And holy shit LeBron got called for a travel.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Kobe will slow down, maybe :side:, but his shooting and offense seems to be a lot better without the triangle. He has to become a better playmaker though, if he do that he would literally be unstoppable, and dont get me wrong, he has great court vision and passing ability, he just doenst use it.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Kobe Bryant in 2001: 28.5 PPG, 5.9 RPG, 5.0 APG on 46.4% shooting.
Kobe Bryant in 2012: 30.3 PPG, 5.9 RPG, 5.7 APG on 45.9% shooting.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Lakers' bench has 4 points. Pathetic. :no:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I swear Dwyane Wade complains more than any other NBA player when he doesn't get a foul called in his favor or a mistake he makes isn't bailed out by a foul.


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



notorious_187 said:


> I swear Dwyane Wade complains more than any other NBA player when he doesn't get a foul called in his favor or a mistake he makes isn't bailed out by a foul.


Blake Griffin is an up and comer in that department.


----------



## Brye

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

NUGGETS


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Man D. Wade can't catch a break.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

uh oh, that looks bad for Wade


----------



## Brye

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

That looked fuckin' rough. D-Wade is really the only guy I like on the Heat too.


----------



## Nuski

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



MegaHeat said:


> Ty freakin' Lawson


This AGAIN


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Bosh is my favorite on the Heat by far.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Rupul grew on me when he won that game in overtime and proved he was far more clutch than Lechoke.


----------



## Brye

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Nene's rebounds are looking damn good tonight.

Passing has been fantastic.


----------



## Nuski

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

James always traveling.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

LeBron called for traveling twice in one game that's a new record.

This game needs a Kenneth Faried appearance.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Irving is ROY and no one is even close tbh. On the worst team, by far the best player on his team, and his stats are damn impressive.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

The Cavs aren't the worst team in the league but I agree on your other points.


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Irving is ROY and no one is even close tbh. *On the worst team*, by far the best player on his team, and his stats are damn impressive.


What? Go watch a Nets, Hornets, Pistons, Wizards, and Bobcats game. You'll be shocked.


----------



## Brye

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Love the way the Nuggets team/rotation is set up.

Good shit Denver. (Y)


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I guess Cats, Wiz, and Pistons are worse. The others have a ton of injuries, otherwise they would be better.

But Kyrie has made this team is better, this was the worst team last year.


----------



## Dub

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Another 40 for Kobe, awesome. Sucks to hear about blake.


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I guess Cats, Wiz, and Pistons are worse. The others have a ton of injuries, otherwise they would be better.
> 
> But Kyrie has made this team is better, this was the worst team last year.


Kyrie has definitley made the Cavs a lot better, you can see the star potential in him. He's just a dynamic player but Anderson Varejao back healthy this year is also big. Defense has improved with the subtraction of Hickson and the addition of TT.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Someone has to make a GIF of the face LeBron was just making.


----------



## Nuski

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Nuggets win


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

The Bulls are 7-2 on the road, Thunder are also 5-1. Looks like we know which teams are benefiting from the shorten seasoned so far.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

The Bucks are 4-0 at home, 0-7 on the road.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> The Bulls are 7-2 on the road, Thunder are also 5-1. Looks like we know which teams are benefiting from the shorten seasoned so far.


these two teams were obvious. their teams have been together and know the system and were already good, so this was a simple conclusion. them struggling would be a huge surprise. shit can change later on in the season, especially since maynor is out. maynor being out means more westbrook and you don't know which one will show up.

i wonder if the nba played on ice and had skates would the wizards be a better team


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

In the final 24 seconds of a game when the game is tied or the Lakers are down by 2, Kobe is 36/115.

But he's so clutch,


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Who the fuck saw KEMBA break Brandon Knight's ankles last night? WHO SAW THAT?

Bobcats for Finals. BANK. ON. THAT. 

Glad Kobe is stepping up and dropping 40 a game now that METTA WORLD PEACE is unable to. Kobe might have to be considered the star of this team now that METTA is starting to lose a step. He's blown more open lay-ups this season than usual. We should probably trade him for Dwight. Not sure it'd be the best deal for us in the long term, but Orlando need some PEACE of mind. Don't want another Shaquation. We'll hook y'all up. 

I could be a starter for the Wizards and I'm a borderline cripple.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Did anyone take in the fact that the Sixers are currently seeded *second* in the Eastern conference!?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

The top 4 are Chicago, Indiana, Philadelphia and Orlando. Don't expect that to stay the same, buddy.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



notorious_187 said:


> Someone has to make a GIF of the face LeBron was just making.


Here it is


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



WWF said:


> The top 4 are Chicago, Indiana, Philadelphia and Orlando. Don't expect that to stay the same, buddy.


I'd take the Pacers off that before I Philly. Doug Collins doing good work.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Deron getting booed in Utah


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Boston is so awful its amazing. They're about to be 0-7 against teams over 500 and this game seems like another blow out for them.

Talking about terrible teams, Knicks are as well. 70 points given up in a half is pathetic.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I really don't give a shit about the Celtics tonight, its Bradys time.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Lakers still own this city.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Because Bryant is far more loved than any of the Clipper players, once he retires it will be very different.

Man, watching CP3 just makes me mad that he is in the wrong jersey. Stern still needs to get fired/retired/or be caught for fraud or something so that he loses everything.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Seriously, still no hack-a-Jordan? That guy just proved that he can't get a freethrow to save his life. Remember how Lebron's awful awful FT performance cost the Heat the game? THAT is Deandre's normal day.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

You cant just foul him unless he has the ball. So unless they just leave him wide open and get him to catch and then foul him right away there is no real way to do a hack a Jordan.

Bad lose tonight, it was our defense that really cost us tonight. We were leaving people wide open and they made us pay. CP3 also did a great job at destroying our pathetic point guards.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

If you are over the limit, it doesn't matter. The only penalty you get for fouling a person immediately is getting freethrows. Lakers and any team for that matter, should begin using it when they are near the penalty. Deandre doesn't even get 1/2. He usually misses both freethrows. Most teams are probably saving it for the playoffs though since the regular season is meant to familiarize with plays and general defense.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Man, kobe is going to lose his trust in his teammates if this shit keeps up, but he also cant just not pass to them and expect them to do something afterwards.

This announcer is also hilarious, you dont count preseason games in a streak, but if you want to be that pathetic you can go ahead and do that.


----------



## Demandred

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

The horrible moves and GM leadership over the past 2 years has finally caught up to the Celtics. Its sad. They look old and beat down and have the depth of a sheet of paper.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Howard has a "sore wrist", which may have appeared after shooting so many free-throws. Dwight was in enough pain to miss Saturday's practice. :lmao


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



LarryCoon said:


> Lakers still own this city.


did you really need to be assured about that?

oh man we own the city. the other team has been relevant for little over a month. too bad the lakers took the l.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Any time the Lakers play a team with a half decent point guard I go in expecting them to take the L. Every team in the league/universe has a better PG than the Lakers, so that's my mindset 100% of the time.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I honestly think Lob City is better than the Lakers anyway.

The Nets are now offering Jordan Farmar, cash, a draft pick and Anthony Morrow (Only If the Grizz want him) for O.J. Mayo.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

They should lose the name lob city for being god awful at it. Billups fucked up so many alley oops yesterday that it became pathetic.

As for them being than us, I dont think. We lost because we gave up like 20 offensive boards, fucking Reggie Evans, and because Kobe took over, he did great but our big man should have gotten the ball way more because how superior they are, and it was a tough lose. 

We also need to fix our bench, I realize that there has been a ton of injuries to it(literally everyone on the bench has missed at least one game), but that's no reason to score dick all points.

And I recall hearing that Brown focuses like 30% of practices on offense and most of it on defense. Well that seems to be completely fucking stupid seeeing as we dont have an offense right now and he has basically made us the Cavs. Don't get me wrong, I'm not turning on him for one lose, but Kobe dominating the ball wont win us the Finals. We need to get a system that involves our big three. We had one going earlier in the season where Kobe was going from mid range and would also post up, Pau would run the pick and pop and get open for easy mid range buckets, and Bynum would destroy in the post. We really need to go back to that.


The bright side of it all is that it could be a lot worse, we could be the Celtics. :kobe


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

We're tanking for Anthony Davis. :side:


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Celtics need to blow up their roster before the trade deadline, even if they get fuck all from it. Tanking right now would be their best option, also playing their rookies that look far superior than their starters.

Hell, I think I'd rather take a starting group that featured:

Rondo, Allen, Green(I know he's injured), Bass, and Greg> Rondo, Allen, Pierce, KG, and ONeal.

but yeah, Celtics are done. So far in the season it wouldn't even be a debatable topic because of how bad they have been against teams with a winning record. Beating the Wizards, Pistons, and that other team isn't very impressive.



But look on the bright side notorious, it could be worse, you could be the New Jersey Nets. :bron2


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Yep, I honestly think the 2010 playoff run was the worst thing to happen to us. Danny said his plan was to rebuild during the following offseason but that run caused him to think they still had something left in the tank.

And yeah Doc is a fucking idiot. He refuses to play the rookies. He used to play Steamer but not anymore. He only plays Moore and JJJ in garbage time.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

beating the wizards is impressive.people be acting like the wizards ballhawks ain't cray w/ that selfishness. if basketball was like bk these bums would be throwing up 40 shots a game for each player.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Where is xile? I was going to tell him it could be worse than the nets and say they could be as bad as the Wizards. :jay




and then tell IMP that it couldn't really be worse and he should stop watching basketball. :jordan


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Didn't they put Blatche on the block but no one wants him?

:lmao


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

The fact they benched him made me laugh pretty hard. Idk how big of a contract they gave him, but signing him was retarded in the first place. You know your team is god awful when even the PF and C on ballhogs that shoot too much and have poor shot selection.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

That team is chucker heaven.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Where is xile? I was going to tell him it could be worse than the nets and say they could be as bad as the Wizards. :jay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then tell IMP that it couldn't really be worse and he should stop watching basketball. :jordan


I ain't even mad


----------



## Dub

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

:lmao at clippers fans at the game yesterday, acting as if they won the finals.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



WHITE BOY said:


> :lmao at clippers fans at the game yesterday, acting as if they won the finals.


*Cut 'em some slack. Beating the Lakers in a season series is their equivalent. They are up a game : *


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

everyone needs to stop the wizards hate. they'll be good in like a decade and you'll look back feeling stupid.

a lot of laker fans are salty about that clippers L. if you beat the team that plays in the same town or arena of course it's going to be a big deal.


----------



## Dub

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

It was pretty intense and a fight broke out in the parking lot. Win a couple champions and then come bragging.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

doesn't sound like anything special. shit like that happens all the time in sporting events. people take game seriously especially with teams in competing markets, sounds like you just want the fans to not be fans. i guess they can't be happy that they beat the lakers. it's no big deal.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

*Little Brother beat Big Brother, it should absolutely be celebrated. *


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

you have to win championships to brag about a win

i guess cuban has to drop a couple more checks before he can start bragging


----------



## Dub

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



LadyCroft said:


> *Little Brother beat Big Brother, it should absolutely be celebrated. *


Big Brother gonna call his mama :kobe2


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I'd take Marc over Pau, tbh.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

He wouldn't be a good fit for the Lakers at all. We need an offensive PF like Pau that can also carry his own on D, Marc is a defensive C like Bynum.

Also Marc going 0/9 against the Lakers isn't exactly an impressive thing.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



WWF said:


> I'd take Marc over Pau, tbh.


he's not a top 11 player

i rather have the wizards swap their roster w/ the kentucky wildcats


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Pretty sure the Wildcats are a lot better than the Wizards. Idk, Wizards so fucking awful I could see them just getting owned by them because Davis would probably get 30 blocks in the game.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Anthony Davis would be the best player on the Wizards and the guy is still in college.

Anyway, apparently there's a good possibility that Kyrie Irving will play for Australia during the 2012 Olympics. They still won't win but I enjoy the watching the games more when there's players I know of.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Pretty sure the Wildcats are a lot better than the Wizards. Idk, Wizards so fucking awful I could see them just getting owned by them because Davis would probably get 30 blocks in the game.


wizards have the colts swag going on except no one player could make them competitive


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

The Blazers went from #1 in the West to #8 in the span of a week.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Considering its the start of the season that doesn't really matter that much. Its not like they had a 10 game losing streak or something, the standings will probably change a lot until the all star game when we will have a clear picture of things will go down for the most part.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Jon Barry's list of the best PGs thus far this season not including Lowry @ Rondo is terrible. They've both been better than Westbrook, Deron and CP3.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Westbrick and Deron have both been awful this year.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I don't even know how Deron managed to get his assists up over 8. He began terribly.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Deron's second best player is Kris or Brooks. That's how fucking awful the Nets are. He's still a great PG imo, just needs any type of help on that god awful team.

Westbrook has been doing fine the last couple of weeks, people need to stop hating. Only really defending him because I like the guy, but he has been doing fine since those string of awful games.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

That's cause Deron has MARSWAG Brooks. :side:


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Deron got several 12+ assist games this year


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

They've all got nothing on Kyle fuckin' Lowry, though.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Doris Burke on commentary <<<<<<<<


----------



## HoHo

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Lowry from where...VILLANOVA! Didn't he get about 30 a couple of days ago.Waiting for Sixers vs Bucks, going for 10-3, can't wait for how the Sixers do against the Lakers, Clippers, Bulls and Orlando.Plenty of the hard match-ups are at Home, woo!


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Magic going 3-0 on their Back³.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

The Sixers are a second round exit at best, but still that's they've been since like 2002.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



notorious_187 said:


> That's cause Deron has MARSWAG Brooks. :side:


Brooks creates for him self, which is nice.

Everyone can blame Deron's teammates for him playing poorly, but that is no excuse for shooting 35%


----------



## Xile44

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Spoken like a leader. 



> In a series of tweets late Monday morning, Stefan Bondy writes about how angry MarShon Brooks was following the Jazz game Saturday night.
> 
> "After the ugly Utah loss: MarShon Brooks sat in front of his locker and didn’t move. His teammates had already left for the bus, but Brooks was in full uniform, fuming.
> 
> "He told me, 'They’re not that good. ... We made them look a lot better than what they are. If we don’t come out and play with energy ... We’re not a good enough team to come out and play 60 percent. We’re not going to win games like that..
> 
> "Finally, he said, 'I'm not going to let myself get used to this.'


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Kendrick Perkins seems like the most optimistic Celtics fan.



> "They’re going to be good," he said. "They’re going to make the playoffs and whatever team they got to face I feel sorry for that team because you’ll see it. I think they’ll hit their stride by late February into April. You’ll see them run off about 10, 11 games in a row and sneak into the seventh, sixth spot and make some noise in the playoffs. That’s what I believe."


And LOL at Marreese Speights owning Noah and Boozer.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



WWF said:


> Jon Barry's list of the best PGs thus far this season not including Lowry @ Rondo is terrible. They've both been better than Westbrook, Deron and CP3.


Paul has been really good since the Chicago game where Rose was making him look older than Nash with knees like Shawn Michaels. Him and DeAndre Jordan basically beat the Heat by themselves after Blake disappeared in the second half (Miami not being able to make a free throw helps as well).

Westbrook started like a freight train of horseshit, but he's been better recently.

Still, I'm all for Kyle Lowry being mentioned. And Rondo has been one of the only guys on his team that's been worth a shit any time I've watched them this season (like, 4 games, so take that for what it's worth). 

Derek Fisher > all of them, though. Obviously.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I was about to crack a joke about the Lakers having the worst starting PG in the league but the Celtics have the worst starting center.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

The cats were starting Diaw at starting C when Thomas was hurt which was a huge LOL.

We have four PGs and they all suck. FUCK YOU DAVID STERN AND GAY VETOING.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I'm with you, we get David West if the trade doesn't get vetoed.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

That would at least mean that KG would probably be getting shopped hard right now since both Bass and West would be better than him.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

How I wish K.G. would've really retired instead of just "think about it" after last season.

Also for the first time since 2006, there will only be one player representing Boston in the ASG.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

It's time for another "Good idea, bad idea."









Paying Gibson and Asik a combined 3 million this year.












Paying Boozer and Noah a combined 23 million this year.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

john wall goes off and i can't hate except the wizards still took an l


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Gibson and Asik are gonna ask for a lot after this year. I would keep Omer tbh


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Taj looked promising before they signed boozer, so I have no idea why they signed Boozer. Noah is also a bum, I guess him looking half decent on defense was the reason he got resigned, too bad Thib can make anyone look as good as him on defense and now he really isn't needed. Should use him, Taj, and other young players to try to get Howard tbh.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Bulls got teched today. Didn't get a chance to see it because of work but I see that Rose didn't play today.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Fuck Deron, he does not deserve to make the All-Star team. Brooks carried this team to a 20 point deficit, then Deron makes silly turn-overs, continues to chuck and misses freethrows. 

Would the C's trade Rondo For Deron?


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

why would they do it? for deron to get traded you would think he'd have to sign an extension. why would anyone want to play for boston?


----------



## JM

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Yeah Deron isn't going anywhere again without a guaranteed extension. BIG LOL at New Jersey for trading for a guy they could never keep and doesn't even try while he'd there.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

lol I hope Deron leaves in the offseason, taking Dwight with him, and has a career year. I wonder how mad that would make Xile.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



JM said:


> Yeah Deron isn't going anywhere again without a guaranteed extension. BIG LOL at New Jersey for trading for a guy they could never keep and doesn't even try while he'd there.


moving to brooklyn is supposed to make them a destination. i never knew a makeover could make an nba team more appealing than what they were.

i'll just laugh at all the teams in the new york area. it's so great to see all the loud knick fans be quiet when they realize their team isn't elite yet.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

He owes the Nets more than this ,they basically mortgaged everything to get him.
He needs to go harder.


At this point I hope he is gone, Nets can offer him the most money, but he does not deserve that shit, he is a bad influence on our guys and continued to play like a joke while our rookie is more motivated and trying his hardest to win. Lets try to get a stud in the draft like Davis, Barnes or Gil-Christ. Build around our young 3 than focus on drafting a PG next year. Hope he sign's with Dallas and has fun.


----------



## JM

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

The Nets should just make Humphries their number one option on offence. That type of confidence will help with his depression too.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



Xile44 said:


> He owes the Nets more than this ,they basically mortgaged everything to get him.
> He needs to go harder.
> 
> 
> At this point I hope he is gone, Nets can offer him the most money, but he does not deserve that shit, he is a bad influence on our guys and continued to play like a joke while our rookie is more motivated and trying his hardest to win. Lets try to get a stud in the draft like Davis, Barnes or Gil-Christ.* Build around our young 3 than focus on drafting a PG next year.* Hope he sign's with Dallas and has fun.


Oh, you mean what they should have done in the first place?

Favors, Lopez, Brooks, and Knight/Kemba(or just stick with Harris) would have been a lot better than their current shit of a group they have.


----------



## JM

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Once Deron leaves that should go down as one of the stupidest trades in history.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Rondo > Deron.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Idk, trading Felton, Gallo(a future star), Chandler(already a scoring machine and future star), and MOZGOV for Melo was pretty bad because A) Amare got worst because he had to play with another scorer that didnt spread the floor like they were doing before the trade, B) they lost a great PG for the Knicks' offensive system, C)Chandler and Gallo combined are better than Melo alone, D) They're going to be terrible for years now until those three leave aka Kidd, Carter, and Jefferson.


----------



## JM

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Jury is still out on that one as New York new at the time of the trade that they were still one player away.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

And JM what would you think of Toronto trading Bargs? Do you want it to happen or you actually want them to keep him for some unknown reason?


----------



## Dub

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Lakers/Mavericks tonight, cant wait!


----------



## JM

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I wanted them to amnesty him so that should express my feelings on him being traded quite nicely.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Well I'm glad I'm not the only one. This is honestly the best time with him having a career year and some teams needing another scorer(LOLNETS YOU WANT ANOTHER NO REBOUNDING SCORING BIG) and him looking like he isn't totally lost on defense.


----------



## JM

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Are there actually rumours? I've heard nothing.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Nah, but we can always hope. :side:

Seriously, they should trying looking for some teams to trade him to for basically anything.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Monroe is beasting this season


----------



## JM

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

That team needs a bright spot after a few years of turmoil. Knight and Monroe gives them a future anyway. Resigning Prince was idiotic though.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Apparently Dwight would re-sign if traded to the Clippers. He's trolling Clipper fans hard.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

If they still had Gordon or the pick then that trade wouldn't be too bad Like I said when the trade went down they traded far too much, if they hadn't they could have gotten Howard. Jordan, Gordon, and someone else for Dwight is a pretty damn good deal and better than the other two offers.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

WTF? The Celtics are actually being competitive against a good team?


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I wonder how many loses to +500 teams it will take to trade the old four away.


----------



## Myst

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



notorious_187 said:


> WTF? The Celtics are actually being competitive against a good team?


Yeah, I bet the Celtics are shocked themselves.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

We'll probably have to continue to be struggling around the ASG.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I wonder how good the Thunder would have been had they gotten Rose instead of Westbrook in that draft. Can't even imagine that.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Would they be able to pay both of them though? I'd imagine they'd have a shitty supporting cast.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

???

It would be the same team except Rose instead of Westbrook. I'm talking about them getting Rose in the 08 draft instead of Westbrook.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

It wouldn't be the same team.

For one, the Thunder would make the playoffs in 08-09 instead of missing and that right puts Harden and Maynor out of the window. Also if that happens, who's to say the Celtics would still trade Perk for Jeff Green? There's so many hypotheticals. The only players on the team right now that would be a lock to still be on the team had they picked Rose in 08 would be Durant and Ibaka.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

fpalm Durant is just standing there at the 3pt line forcing Nick Collison to post up at 20 feet


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

So in Orlando did SVG teach Bass that when he's playing defense when the opposing player shoots a jumper you jump on them and try to do like a fucking GORE! GORE! GORE! on them or something?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Kevin Garnett is awful. Fucking awful.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



notorious_187 said:


> It wouldn't be the same team.
> 
> For one, the Thunder would make the playoffs in 08-09 instead of missing and that right puts Harden and Maynor out of the window. Also if that happens, who's to say the Celtics would still trade Perk for Jeff Green? There's so many hypotheticals. The only players on the team right now that would be a lock to still be on the team had they picked Rose in 08 would be Durant and Ibaka.


I dont see why the Perkins/Green trade wouldn't have gone through. Green probably wouldn't score as much but he would probably have still scored and showes potential and the celtics still would have had 3 old and bad Cs that they consider more valuable than Perkins for some lulz reason.

As for Harden not being there, that is also debateable. Rose and Westbrook have had similar stats for most of their careers and the only thing really different about their rookie stats is that Rose had a better FG%. If that better FG% would make them a playoff team then the combination of Rose/Durant would have had to been one of the best young tandems of all time because I still think they would have been too young and immature to do that well(and Westbrook was/is a better defender than Rose which would be lost as well.) They may not have gotten Harden, but I still think they would have had a great pick.


And the Celtics at least made this game competitive for most of the game until Westbrook went clutch and nailed two dagger threes.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I just don't see a team with Rose and Durant missing the playoffs, even if it's in their rookie year.

Well we've got the Raptors, Suns and Wizards next. We'll probably win all 3 of those games and then lose twice to the Magic since we can't beat a team over .500.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

The 12-man roster and alternates for the Olympics will be chosen from the new player pool in June.

Returning from the team that won gold in Beijing are: Kobe Bryant, LeBron James, Dwyane Wade, Chris Bosh, Carmelo Anthony, Dwight Howard, Chris Paul and Deron Williams. Back from the reigning world champions are: Kevin Durant, Derrick Rose, Tyson Chandler, Eric Gordon, Rudy Gay, Kevin Love, Lamar Odom, Chauncey Billups, Russell Westbrook and Andre Iguodala.

ESPN


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Kobe, Lebron, Wade, Dwight, Melo Durant, CP3, and even Deron are all already locks which means there is basically 4 spots left.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Those 4 spots go to Rose, Love, Griffin and the 4th spot is up for grabs.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I honestly cant even believe how bad Dirk is.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Gotta get IGGY in there somehow. And why isn't Ryan Anderson on the list?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

We should bring Anderson along, he could be the Christian Laettner of the team.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

You want threes and offensive rebounds? He's your guy!


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Only allowed one token white guy. Love has that spot.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

did anyone catch the self alley oop mcgee gave himself. wizards be losing in style while the celtics take a L while their fans cheer for perkins.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



WWF said:


> Gotta get IGGY in there somehow. And why isn't Ryan Anderson on the list?


Iggy does deserve to be in there. Would probably be the best team player out of all of those players and a player that can literally do everything. He can score, shoot threes, defend, rebound, pass, and does it pretty effectively.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

if you oop yourself like mcgee did do you get an assist?


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

No, Kobe has done it a lot in his career. I think you may get credited for a miss. Unless you mean he threw it up in the air and then caught it and scored in which case I think that is offensive interference or traveling if he caught it in the ground, but I never saw what he did.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Maybe if JaVale McGee put as much time in his play and training to become smarter about the game of a basketball and not stupid uninteresting meaningless of the backboard self alleyoops than he might not be one of the worst starting center's in the league.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

http://eye-on-basketball.blogs.cbssports.com/mcc/blogs/entry/22748484/34428126

he did that udk. 

i kept holding out hope that the celtics wasted comeback efforts would turn into something but westbrook was too busy doing transformer like celebrations after shooting threes. he actually looked like a pokemon evolving, he might have became a point guard if it went through.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

that's weak. At least Kobe does it when he's getting doubled or something.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

IMPULSE, I guess I'll admit. I'm jealous of the Wizards. They're tanking so much better than the Celtics. I mean we all know they're losing games on purpose just to get Anthony Davis, they're really one of the top teams in the league.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I think Wizards should tank every year until they have a starting 5 that consists of all WildCat players. Maybe then all the stupid shit Wall does will work.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Well the Wildcats only have 1 Final Four appearance in the last 10 years and no national titles to show for it so if it doesn't work in college I highly doubt it'll work in the NBA.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



notorious_187 said:


> IMPULSE, I guess I'll admit. I'm jealous of the Wizards. They're tanking so much better than the Celtics. I mean we all know they're losing games on purpose just to get Anthony Davis, they're really one of the top teams in the league.


wizards can't win the lottery unless they find someone to represent them that's either homeless or them winning the lottery is an individual's dying wish. both will never happen, and i don't know why i try to turn this thread into a discussion about a team i hardly watch. i've seen more thunder games then i have wizards.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Wizards should no longer be considered a team, instead 12 individuals that have come together to play iso on the court and add their points together trying to beat other teams. That could also explain why their defense is so bad as well.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

the faster the other team score the more scoring opportunities you get. i'm pretty sure they treat flip like a substitute teacher with halftimes and time outs being detention.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

this game is worse than Hawks/Heat without Wade and LBJ.


----------



## Dub

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

What a horrible game.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

7 point quarter, only losing by 5 points. :lmao

Kobe alone had more points in one game so far this season than Lakers have had so far in three quarters. :lol


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

DEREK FISHER- 5/6 bum 1/6 AMAZINGLY CLUTCH

EDIT: DEREK FISHER 5/6 AMAZINGLY CLUTCH 1/6 BUM


----------



## slassar136

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Derek Fisher won Lakers the game.


----------



## Dub

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

:lmao awesome


----------



## Headliner

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Why did Vince Carter take the last shot for Dallas and not Dirk or Jason Terry?


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Carter is somewhat clutch and can hit those big time shots and Terry couldnt get open and they probably thought they would collapse on Dirk.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Vince pulls out that "I was the man 10 years ago" magic once in a blue moon. Not sure if that's someone you should rely on.


----------



## JM

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

He missed the shot and injured his foot on the play. A day in the life for the soon to be 35 year old Vince Carter.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



IMPULSE said:


> john wall goes off and i can't hate except the wizards still took an l


How does that happen? Well, I know how it's happens (it's the Wizards), but still, 38 wasn't too shabby. 



IMPULSE said:


> http://eye-on-basketball.blogs.cbssports.com/mcc/blogs/entry/22748484/34428126
> 
> he did that udk.
> 
> i kept holding out hope that the celtics wasted comeback efforts would turn into something but westbrook was too busy doing transformer like celebrations after shooting threes. he actually looked like a pokemon evolving, he might have became a point guard if it went through.


His celebrations were awful, but that was some CLUTCH shit. 

Although not as CLUTCH as old man Fish aka Best Point Guard in the League aka METTA WORLD CLUTCH.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*









They better live up to this Howard Hype, if not I would :gun: :cussin:


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



METTA WORLD PEACE said:


> How does that happen? Well, I know how it's happens (it's the Wizards), but still, 38 wasn't too shabby.
> 
> 
> 
> His celebrations were awful, but that was some CLUTCH shit.
> 
> Although not as CLUTCH as old man Fish aka Best Point Guard in the League aka METTA WORLD CLUTCH.


the wizards as a collective can only stumble into wins unlike a team which can earn them.

i was shocked. i know some people were like it's a bad shot until he made them, thabo having an offensive game was more shocking. i say that b/c harden was useless. 

blake griffin switched hands mid air dunk and posterized humphries. shit happend so fast probably reminded kris of his marriage. it was like kris needed help taking the ring off and griffin was like let me put this down freed one hand and then bam. 

net fans should just join the wizards fans in just universal disappointment to all things nba.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I honestly dont even know why Howard would want to go to the Nets when he has seen how awful they really are. They actually have by far the worst bench in the league and their starters aren't even that good. You know the team is terrible when the best player is Deron and then a gigantic drop off to Brooks. And actually, I'm sure the Magic would demand Brooks in any trade with the Nets now as well since Lopez is clearly not enough.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Dwight would be out of his mind to want to go to the Nets. Why would you want to do that? Fuck sake, even current Nets players don't want to play for the Nets. 



IMPULSE said:


> the wizards as a collective can only stumble into wins unlike a team which can earn them.
> 
> i was shocked. i know some people were like it's a bad shot until he made them, thabo having an offensive game was more shocking. i say that b/c harden was useless.
> 
> blake griffin switched hands mid air dunk and posterized humphries. shit happend so fast probably reminded kris of his marriage. it was like kris needed help taking the ring off and griffin was like let me put this down freed one hand and then bam.
> 
> net fans should just join the wizards fans in just universal disappointment to all things nba.


Oh if he never made them he'd be getting a truckload of shit for throwing up contested threes again and again (because he probably would've continued to try them even if he kept missing). Harden looked so lethargic for stretches. Turning the ball over on sloppy shit, seeming to give up on playing D at points...wasn't his best night. 

I had practice when the Clippers game was on, but I caught the last 7 or 8 minutes. Never saw the dunk, but Humphries went to throw one down and Blake came up with this spectacular block. Got called for a foul (it wasn't), but it looked real nice and shit regardless.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Actually, Brook Lopez and Kris Humphries are much better overall players. Deron, Brooks, Kris Humphries, Dwight Howard + Trade Piece acquired from Brook Lopez doesn't look that bad to me.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

How is Lopez a better overall player? He doesn't rebound, he can't defend, and even has limited moves on offense which he uses effectively.

Brooks would be traded with Lopez, no way he isn't because of his current season and the fact Lopez is not good enough for Dwight alone.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

And it begins. Teams are reportedly blowing up Danny's phone wanting to know if the Celtics are about to blow it up at the trade deadline, teams especially want Paul Pierce.

I could never imagine Truth wearing another uniform, that's just a sight I don't wanna see.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I could picture him in Dallas. I dunno why.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

People want wheelchair Pierce lol? Looks like there are some really desperate teams out there.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Pierce is still a good player.

He's been struggling so far but he's still not healed from his injury plus he only has one practice under his belt, he's still not at top game shape.

Also pissing me off that Cavs/Heat is winning the Fan Night vote for next week so far. Umm Hello People! Cavs/Heat is only interesting if they're playing in Cleveland, just because the Cavs and fans treat that as if it's the NBA Finals.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

What team could he take him the hump though. 

And I just had the worst possible but the most funny thought of my lifetime and that's if he was traded to the Lakers. :lol


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

The Celtics & Lakers have traded with each other 3 times. The best player that was ever involved in one of those trades is 2004 Gary Payton. Although we did get a steal from you guys in that same trade. It was a 2006 first round draft pick who turned out to be Rajon Rondo. Thanks Mitch.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

its not like we would have drafted that bum anyways, Phil doesn't believe in PGs.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Kyrie has been playing really good as of lately, if he keeps it up he should be ROY.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*










I love how his ankle hurts, once he realizes he missed the shot :lmao

Apparently he is in Crutches though.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Going to miss my second straight Bulls game. 

Here's to hoping it's on Comcast so I can catch the re-run of the game late night after class.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

My predictions for tonight:
Bobcats at *Magic*
Warriors at *Cavaliers*
*Spurs* at Heat.
Suns at *Bulls*
*Nuggets* at Bucks
Pistons at *Rockets*
Clippers at *Jazz*

If the Jazz make the playoffs, Tyrone Corbin should win COY for bringing a team with Al Jefferson as the #1 option to the playoffs.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

They haven't gotten there yet. Doug deserves it as well if he manages to continue this way with the Sixers. Popovich deserves for making this old team continue their dominant ways even without Manu. How the fuck hasnt he won yet I don't know, but he'll be robbed again.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

If the Rockets make the Play-offs, their pick they gave to the Nets will be a top protected pick in the draft. Another nice asset. Though I don't think they will go.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Pop won one in 2003.

If you're thinking about the great coach who never got a COY, that would be Jerry Sloan.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Don't see the 'Nam vets, who are winless and about as bad as the Lakers on the road, walking into Miami and getting their first win away from home. Although Miami are Wade-less again...

If the Heat are getting blown out, Spo should pull a Pop/Duncan and bench Lebron for the second half. Let Bosh and Chalmers take over again.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Redick/Turk/Anderson

The white three. Better than Boston's black big three. Overcoming the odds.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

McRoberts, Blake, Walton, Murphy, and Kapono, the whitest bench you'll ever see.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Byron Mullens defending Dwight Howard? Alright. Good luck with that. 

Starting Augustin and Kemba at PG & SG will be interesting.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Greg Stiemsma > All of the Magic & Lakers white players.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

He albino?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Nah, the Boston Steamer is not albino.

He's got 6 blocks in a game this season, more than any white guy in NBA history.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

WHAT THE FUCK, MAN.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

It's just a 7 point lead.


----------



## Myst

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> McRoberts, Blake, Walton, Murphy, and Kapono, the whitest bench you'll ever see.


Brown should put them all in at once and see how that goes... #blownout


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



notorious_187 said:


> It's just a 7 point lead.


Shit was spiraling out of control for a few minutes.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I don't know why but putting Blake, Kapono, Murphy & McRoberts with Metta World Peace playing SF just sounds hilarious to me.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

DEM MIAMI TURNOVERS!!!

*Checks to see if I have any Heat players on my fantasy team*


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I LBJ and Bosh on one of my fantasy teams. Needless to say I always lose turnovers and FTs, that might also be because I have Howard as well :side:, but I win everything else. It is honestly the most dominant team I've ever seen, and I'm not just patting myself on the back for getting nearly all the sleepers. 8*D

Chalmers>Big Three.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

My team in my 2nd league is great. Rondo, KD, LMA, Bynum, Lawson, Deng, Harden, Lou-Will, Joe Johnson, and some others.

And DeJuan Blair is taking Bosh spice to school and OH MY FUCKING GOD LEBRON GETS AWAY WITH ANOTHER TRAVEL!


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

So many empty seats. Unbelievable. They should easily have the best attendance in the league.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Miami fans are horrible. They were cheering Dallas in game 6.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



notorious_187 said:


> My team in my 2nd league is great. Rondo, KD, LMA, Bynum, Lawson, Deng, Harden, Lou-Will, Joe Johnson, and some others.
> 
> And DeJuan Blair is taking Bosh spice to school and OH MY FUCKING GOD LEBRON GETS AWAY WITH ANOTHER TRAVEL!


That shit a 4 person league?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Nah it's a 10 person league.

2 of my friends were picking based on favorites and the other one is an idiot who kept on picking players he didn't mean to pick such as for example, in the 2nd or 3rd round accidentally picking Jermaine O'Neal.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I have Collison, Iggy, Lawson, Paul George, Varejao, Kaman, Okafor, Howard, LBJ, Bosh Batum, Harden, Jefferson. I fully expect to win that league, but I'm kind of upset that I traded for James since I traded Rondo and Griffin and both of them are doing great this season, didnt really expect this season out of Rondo though.

Also just realized that Bosh, James, and Richardson are on my bench because I apparently didnt set my shit up for today. Which means I hope James does as bad as possible.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

That Dwight/Big Baby CPR And1 celebration was full of win. :lmao

Someone needs to make a gif of that.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Yeah, you gotta give Orlando props, they may not win a championship with their current group, but at least they gave their star player one of his good friends to play with while he tries to get out. :side:

Please tell me people are just late getting back from buying stuff because looking at those seats are embarrassing.


----------



## Champ

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



notorious_187 said:


> Miami fans are horrible. They were cheering Dallas in game 6.


those were mavs fans


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



notorious_187 said:


> That Dwight/Big Baby CPR And1 celebration was full of win. :lmao
> 
> Someone needs to make a gif of that.


It's their routine, it seems. They've done it before. 



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Yeah, you gotta give Orlando props, they may not win a championship with their current group, but at least they gave their star player one of his good friends to play with while he tries to get out. :side:
> 
> Please tell me people are just late getting back from buying stuff because looking at those seats are embarrassing.


Orlando kicks ass, bro.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

inb4 Orlando goes into the playoffs and all their players get cold at once in one round and they lose the series horribly. Happens evey year.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

You're funny. We've got Von Wafer now, asshole.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

LOLSPURS.

LeBron is such a streaky inconsistent shooter.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Miami Heat blowing another lead...wait...that's Heat coming back...against the Spurs...LOL.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Dwight looks so happy out there. I'm so confused, man.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

WHAT THE FUCK. The one day I bench LBJ and Bosh and they just go off and actually hit threes. Fuck you Lebron.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I really think Dwight's trolling us all and will stay in Orlando.


----------



## Champ

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

you benched lbj?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Sure hope so, buddy.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

In another league I play in I set my lineups for a week at the beginning and I guess I forgot to do it for today and Bosh, Jefferson, and LBj are on my bench.

There is about 0% chance Dwight stays with the Magic, you know because it would take a championship to stay with them and well I already said what the chance of them doing that is.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

LOL. The Atlantic Division only has one team with a .500 record, the worst division in the league LOL.

You never know UDK, you just NEVER KNOW!


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> In another league I play in I set my lineups for a week at the beginning and I guess I forgot to do it for today and Bosh, Jefferson, and LBj are on my bench.
> 
> There is about 0% chance Dwight stays with the Magic, you know because it would take a championship to stay with them and well I already said what the chance of them doing that is.


'bout the same odds as the Lakers then, eh?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*










Win.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Whatever you want to think WWF. You know as well as I do that Magic have no shot at all.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I dunno, man. They're clearly better than people expected and will likely finish ahead of shit teams such as New York and Boston. There's a chance, my man. 

Meanwhile, the Lakers have an offensive system that is about feeding Kobe the ball every possession, Gasol roaming around the perimeter and Matt Barnes threes.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I never said the Lakers have a huge chance. I'm not that much of a homer. I already said on that other forum that Kobe can only keep this 40 point games so long until Brown actually has to develop a system. Kobe isn't 24 like James was, he isn't athletic, he can still score 40 obviously, but that won't win us a championship. You would think developing a system wouldn't be that hard when you have the best combo of big men in the league and three different guys that draw double teams on your offense, but I guess it's a lot harder than it appears.


----------



## Champ

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

did webber just say hamuel jackson?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Heat bandwagoners might be the most annoying people on the planet.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Lakers need Larry Brown.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

The Heat blowing someone out but yet LeBron is still playing.

The guy is such a stat sheet stuffer.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

CJ WAAAAAAATSON~!~

Good to see him healthy.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

:lmao :lol :lmao :lol

JM/Champ please tell me you were watching Score and watched that Bargnani Power video.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Wow Lob City.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Jazz w/o Deron>Jazz with Deron.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Funny how you could say the same about the Nuggets and Carmelo.

Also funny how the Jazz & Nuggets are both better than the Nets & Knicks.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I said that last when the trade happened, I've said that all along about the Nuggets. You were the one that thought they would be shit this year with Gallo/Lawson being their main guys, I KNOW THIS SHIT, except the Jazz that really claim out of nowhere.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Well I've already ate crow on that and admitted I was wrong.

George Karl is happy too, I saw him an interview with him the other day and he says he prefers to be coaching a good team without a superstar than a team that is dependent on a superstar.


----------



## Champ

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

was it a new primo pasta commercial of his :side:


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

It obviously included that, how can you have any commercial with Bargnani without pasta, but no, it was all star package for him with them altering the song Power to talk about him and pasta.


----------



## Champ

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

:lmao


----------



## JM

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Il Mago loves his Primo pasta and sauce.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

http://...............com/articles/1027865-andrea-bargnani-video-watch-raptors-stars-all-star-anthem

GREATNESS.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Wondering if anyone else read this:

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nba-ball-dont-lie/michael-jordan-thinks-only-kobe-bryant-deserves-comparisons-222702003.html

Also, so wishing I could've been here to comment last night as Fisher was hitting the game-winner against the defending Champs!!


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I read it and laughed since he has no right to say who should be compared to him or not. If he thinks Magic, Bird, Kareem, Wilt, and Russell aren't in the same breath as him then his arrogance is far bigger than I thought. I dont think there is anything with arrogance, I actually love it, but not even I can handle his, I don't care whether he is the GOAT or not, even Kobe respects other greats and so does nearly every other player.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I read it and laughed since he has no right to say who should be compared to him or not. *If he thinks Magic, Bird, Kareem, Wilt, and Russell aren't in the same breath as him *then his arrogance is far bigger than I thought. I dont think there is anything with arrogance, I actually love it, but not even I can handle his, I don't care whether he is the GOAT or not, even Kobe respects other greats and so does nearly every other player.


They're not.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I read it and laughed since he has no right to say who should be compared to him or not. If he thinks Magic, Bird, Kareem, Wilt, and Russell aren't in the same breath as him then his arrogance is far bigger than I thought. I dont think there is anything with arrogance, I actually love it, but not even I can handle his, I don't care whether he is the GOAT or not, even Kobe respects other greats and so does nearly every other player.


I'd say he has as much right as anyone else (if not more-so), especially since he lived "LIVE" thru every moment of every game.

The most-important part of it, perhaps, is there is one person he doesn't say deserves it, if I read correctly... The one currently named in the thread title.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Yet Kobe is?

Iirc, Jordan never beat any of those guys in their prime, he beat an injured Lakers roster in his first championship run and never had to really deal with those mighty 80superteams.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Yet Kobe is.


Edited for accuracy.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Yet Kobe is?
> 
> Iirc, Jordan never beat any of those guys in their prime, he beat an injured Lakers roster in his first championship run and never had to really deal with those mighty 80superteams.


BRB. Bird's back is suddenly broken when Jordan is in the league and owns the Eastern conference. Scared, white boy?
BRB. Magic retires because he's intimidated. Jordan bangs a girl, then Magic tries for sloppy seconds and gets HIV.
BRB. Kareem doesn't count.
BRB. Wilt was facing 6'5 guys.
BRB. Russel? Wasn't anywhere near the offensive player Jordan was from what I've seen in the archives. Played on (arguably) the best dynasty in sporting history, meaning his supporting cast was second to none.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I wasn't saying Kobe isn't, but to say those guys I mentioned aren't also comparable to Jordan is ridiculous. I realize he's the GOAT, but he isn't some far away GOD type player that is untouchable by anyone's standards. I'm almost sure he could have been beat in the Finals by the Showtime Lakers or beat by the 80s Celtics.

BRB Jordan played for the greatest coach of all time
BRB Jordan played with one of the greatest defensive players of all time
BRB Jordan did nothing without either of those two guys


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I wasn't saying Kobe isn't, but to say those guys I mentioned aren't also comparable to Jordan is ridiculous. I realize he's the GOAT, but he isn't some far away GOD type player that is untouchable by anyone's standards. *I'm almost sure he could have been beat in the Finals by the Showtime Lakers or beat by the 80s Celtics.*


Purely speculation by a man who (unlike Jordan) was never (that I'm aware) on the court against Jordan, or against/with Jordan himself.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

It is speculation, but it would be speculation to say he could beat them as well. It's an opinion, nothing more, and a what if situation.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

The 85-86 Celtics are the greatest team of all-time, no team could beat them in a 7 game series. They had everything: Size, speed, rebounding, scoring, defense, a good bench. They had it all, they were almost flawless.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> It is speculation, but it would be speculation to say he could beat them as well. It's an opinion, nothing more, and a what if situation.


True; Either is an opinion... I realize that, clearly, but the way of stating it makes it seem otherwise, or at the least that you believe otherwise.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*






:lmao Thats it, I'm voting for Andrea. Goodbye Kris Kardashian.


----------



## WWE

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I went asleep and the Miami Heat was getting destroyed.

I wake up and watch the highlights... The fuck?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

deron williams must contemplate suicide at least 3 times a day


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

The Wolves are planning to offer Kevin Love a contract for 4 years/$60 million. I'm sorry but they are underpaying this guy and it also pisses me off that Westbrick is about get an 80 mil contract extension but yet the Wolves are gonna offer this BS to Love.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Low-balling Love for sure. I still don't think he's the best PF but no point in arguing about that.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

lol Love deserves a max contract, but Westbrook deserves what he is getting to.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Cleveland Friday, Charlotte Saturday, NJ on Monday...

Afte that, Indiana - Milwaukee - Miami - Washington. Rose should be rested through at least next Monday, if not longer. These are the bottom-feeders on the schedule and they should easily win 5 of the next 7 games without Rose. If the staff rests him for all 7 games, that's a solid two weeks of rest for his toe/foot and sinus infection.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I wasn't saying Westbrook doesn't deserve his contract but I was just saying that Love is so much better than Westbrook and it's a shame for them to offer him $60M when Westbrook is getting $80M and it's not like the Wolves don't have cap space and pretty much their whole roster is on rookie contracts, they have the youngest team in the league.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Anyway, my predictions for tonight:
*Nuggets* vs. Sixers
*Thunder* vs. Wizards
*Spurs* vs. Magic
Raptors vs. *Celtics*
*Warriors* vs. Nets
*Suns* vs. Knicks
*Trail Blazers* vs. Hawks
*Grizzlies* vs. Hornets
Pistons vs. *T'Wolves*
*Pacers* vs. Kings
*Mavericks* vs. Clippers


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Love isn't "so much better" than Westbrook. You really aren't giving Westbrook enough credit. He can credit his own shot, has the ability to setup for his teammates(when he actually uses his head), is an elite defender, and is developing every part of his game. I'd say in the long run, Westbrook is going to be better than Love, he could even be better than Durant.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Westbrook is this generation's Stephon Marbury. And I'm sorry, he's not an elite defender.

I may have exaggerated on the "so much better" part but Love there's no doubt in my mind he'll have a better career than Westbrook.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Have you seen this guy play? He plays with passion, tries getting better at every point, wants to be the leader(even though this isn't the best thing it clearly shows that he wants to be one of the best), and yes, he is a great defender. A guy with a questionable shot selection, shows a lot of passion, wants to be the best even though he has another elite player on his team, and plays great defense. That doesn't remind me of Marbury, instead a player that has 5 championships.

Have you seen him play? How can you say he isn't a great/elite defender, he plays great one on one defense, provides good help, gets steals, and pressures ball handlers.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

No Hedo or J-Rich? 3rd game in a row? Playing San Antonio?

RECIPE FOR A WIN.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Have you seen this guy play? He plays with passion, tries getting better at every point, wants to be the leader(even though this isn't the best thing it clearly shows that he wants to be one of the best), and yes, he is a great defender. A guy with a questionable shot selection, shows a lot of passion, wants to be the best even though he has another elite player on his team, and plays great defense. That doesn't remind me of Marbury, instead a player that has 5 championships.
> 
> Have you seen him play? How can you say he isn't a great/elite defender, he plays great one on one defense, provides good help, gets steals, and pressures ball handlers.


You're comparing Westbrook to Kobe?

Really?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Dude, Von Wafer kicks ass.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I liked Von Wafer. Doc never gave him any minutes though and when he finally cracked the rotation he fucked it up and got hurt and then a couple weeks later the Jeff Green trade happened.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



notorious_187 said:


> You're comparing Westbrook to Kobe?
> 
> Really?


I'm not exactly saying Westbrook will be the future Kobe talent wise or have the same success. But for a guy that is uncoachable, a terrible teammate, selfish, has terrible shot selection, immautre, doesn't pass enough, etc he sure did turned out fine.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Von Wafer needs more playing time when Hedo & Richardson are back. He's pretty fantastic. Great shooter and yesterday, he was driving into the lane like it was nothing. It was against Charlotte, but still. He kicks major ass.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Dominating bad teams, losing to good teams. Same old shit in Boston.

And Jamaal Magloire is the worst offensive player in the NBA. By far. Makes Joel Anthony look like prime Kareem.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Wouldn't happen if you had Wafer.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Wow, Celtics are up by 14... don't wanna jinx anything, but, we're player better than I expected!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Fact. The Celtics are only beating the Raptors because the GOAT Andrea Bargnani isn't playing.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I think this should just solidfy his all star appearance. JUST LOOK AT HOW BAD THEY ARE WITHOUT HIM. :side:

If that happens Manning better win MVP in NFL. Danny should be pissed, winning isn't what the Celtics need right now, how do they expect to get a good pick if they do?


----------



## Xile44

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Deron is useless. Brooks is nifty as hell, just grabbed 2 offensive rebounds back to back off of Deron's misses


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

So this is that Black Hole, Orlando fans speak of.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Bass chuckin' for you guys?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Yep, this is really the first game I can say he's been the blackhole in. Two airballs already and isn't even halftime.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Raptors with the comeback. :mark:

I really have watched too many raptor games this season, but they're just so damn entertaining, and not in the good way.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

The C's would probably be undefeated if Rondo played 48 minutes a game, we're awful without him in the game.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Avery Bradley is good, man.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

:lmao :lol :lmao :lol

In all seriousness, Avery's a good defender and might be the worst offensive PG in the league.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

KenBerger
Aaaaaaand … Glen Davis just got a tech for pulling his shorts down. I’m sorry to have to report this.

Is this true, lol?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

That has to happen the minute I go to get a fucking drink? C'mon, man. 



notorious_187 said:


> :lmao :lol :lmao :lol
> 
> In all seriousness, Avery's a good defender and might be the worst offensive PG in the league.


:jay2


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I swear you liked Bradly last year Notorious, when he wasn't getting any playing time, and you were praising him a lot. Looks like thins change fast when a guy finally starts playing. :side:

lol wtf at Glen. :bron2


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

lol @ the offense running through Von Wafer. He's probably the best scorer on the floor, but it's just odd.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

No I don't recall ever praising Avery Bradley because I had never seen him play in anything that wasn't garbage minutes.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Baby better stop misbehaving before K.G. has to come down to Orlando and yell at him and we know what it's like when that happens:


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Sad thing is, Glen is a better player than Garnett is now.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Wasn't Wafer suppose to be just like a throw in in that trade? Looks the black hole Baby was the throw to just make Dwight happy while Wafer is playing solid.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



WWF said:


> Sad thing is, Glen is a better player than Garnett is now.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Wasn't Wafer suppose to be just like a throw in in that trade? Looks the black hole Baby was the throw to just make Dwight happy while Wafer is playing solid.


Pretty much.

I love how after that one game at New York where Bass played well, Boston fans were like 'OMG THANKS ORLANDO LOL DUMBASSES' when now he's been as effective as Baby was there.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Well that one game against the Knicks is better than any game Fat Ass has played in Orlando thus far.

And for the record, Bass has still played better than Davis did last season. You just don't know how awful Baby was.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

TONY PARKER IS JESUS. OH MY FUCKING GOD.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I swear, nets are playing much better with Deron on the bench.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



notorious_187 said:


> Well that one game against the Knicks is better than any game Fat Ass has played in Orlando thus far.
> 
> And for the record, Bass has still played better than Davis did last season. You just don't know how awful Baby was.


Statistically, they're basically equivalent.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Stats can be deceiving.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Who else is watching the Wizards actually play good for the second time of the season? No one? Well that isn't surprising, but from what I've seen, only the fourth, they've looked good, even though their offensive game plan still sucks ass.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Redick is CLUTCH


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Westbrook had a big game today, Durant got off to a slow start but he seems to have picked it up too.

The Wizards are like a And1 Streetball team, a bunch of me first players who play no defense.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Neither Westbrook or Durant have played well in the fourth. Their bench also gave up a huge lead in the third. And Wizards have just taken bad threes and made them somehow lol, yet Nick Young missed two that were wide open that would have got the lead to 8 and likely won the game.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Andre Miller proving he still deserves to start in the NBA. Ridiculous tonight.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Lol, did I just hear over rated chants when Deron was shooting free throws? I think so


----------



## Oracle

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

yuck okc just lost to Washington


----------



## Xile44

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Yep, Newark is chanting Over rated at Deron


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Deron really needs to get the hell out of that place. Has one hell of a game and their fans are still complaining, he has literally D-League talent around him, honestly what do you expect out of him when everytime considers him the only true threat on the team(yeah Brooks aren't on many teams radar either.)


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Go ahead Nets fans.

Run Deron out of town.

Have fun being horrible for many more years.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Here is baby getting a tech for pulling down his pants :lmao :lmao
http://yfrog.com/nksspz


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

:lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Xile44

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Some one needed to wake Deron up, but not like this. 
And Brooks is not on any one's radar? He has been constantly getting double teamed, and now has 22 points 8 rebounds ( including a huge offensive rebound with 20 seconds left) and 6 assist no doubt he is a stud, Hump also has 18 points 15 rebounds and 4 blocks


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

OH MY GOD.

Redick drilled the three after the horn, which would've won the game. That was his 3rd shot clock violation because of unnecessary dribbles or pump fakes. Ugh...


----------



## Champ

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

redick should've shot right away there


----------



## Xile44

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Deron, Brooks, and Hump won the game for us, if we can get consistent play from all 3 of them at once that'd be nice


----------



## Xile44

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Knicks lost to Phoenix.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Celtics start out 4-8 and we still have a chance to win the Atlantic because of the LOLKnicks and Philly will drop in the standings IMO because they had the easiest schedule in the league to start the season, IIRC they played 3 teams over .500 (Portland, Utah & Denver) and lost to all three.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Did you see the Philly game? At least they are competitive against +500 teams and they are WAY, and I mean WAY, better than the Celtics from what I've seen.

Refs were also beyond terrible in the Nuggets game, they should have won tbh.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

So we weren't competitive against the Heat? Or Bulls? Or Mavs? Or Thunder?

Even though we lost, all of those games went down to at least the final 2 minutes. Miami went down to the last time, Chicago went down to the last 2 minutes, Dallas under 10 seconds and the Thunder to the last 30 seconds.

The top 4 best teams the Sixers have played are the Blazers, Nuggets, Jazz & Knicks (Who they all lost to).
The top 4 best teams the C's have played are the Heat, Thunder, Bulls & Pacers (Who we all lost to).

All of the Sixers wins are against under .500 teams, all of the Celtics wins are against under .500 teams.

Philly has one win against an over .500 team and that's a win over the Pacers but the Pacers were missing their star player Danny Granger and their 6th man George Hill. Hence why I didn't include them in the top 4 teams list.

The Celtics have played 6 teams that are under .500 and 7 that are over .500.
The Sixers have played 10 teams that are under .500 and 4 that over .500.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

This thread needs more Swag


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Danny Granger has not been that good this season so them missing him isn't really a big deal.

I recall the Celtics had to come back against the Thunder and in the end the game was pretty much over, Bulls also easily beat the Celtics in the end. In those last two minutes against the Heat, the Heat took firm control of the game and won.

and lol @ Melo and Amare going 12/44.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

But you said we weren't competitive in the game, just because those teams had the upperhand in the final 2 minutes of the game doesn't automatically mean that the game wasn't competitive.

And what are you talking about with the Thunder? It was a 4 point game with 30 seconds left.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Brooks is on NBA TV, the first time Nets get talked about since 05


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Ehh whatever, we'll see how it goes. You posted that Boston has played more games against +500 teams, but that also mean Philly hasn't had as many opportunites to win games against those types of teams.

cant we all just laugh at the Knicks more?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

And Philly has lost every game they have played against a +.500 team. The Pacer team doesn't count for obvious reasons.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

:lmao what do you mean the Pacers game doesn't count. That is biggest bullshit ever. Hibbert is their best player this season, Granger has been one of their worst players, not even kidding. Dont be stupid notorious.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

He hasn't had a good start but that doesn't change the fact that Danny Granger is the Pacers #1 option (And leading scorer I might add) and George Hill is their top bench player. The Pacers without them isn't a playoff team.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

:lmao 15 points on .333% shooting is something they can win without, and Hill has been good, but he is just a bench player and they should also be able to win without him. Pacers are an all around team, they have no one star, their playing collectively and that's how they're winning. The win was fine, but I guess this is coming from a Celtics fan and we know how much they that love to bring up that no one ever beating their starting 5 in the playoffs.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

So you're telling me that this is a playoff team:
Darren Collison/A.J. Price
Dahntay Jones/Lance Stephenson
Paul George
David West/Tyler Hansbrough
Roy Hibbert/Jeff Foster

:lmao You can't be serious.

In an 82 game season, they're at 35 win team at best.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

You can't be serious to actually be aruging this. IT IS HONESTLY THE DUMBEST THING OF ALL TIME TO SAY A WIN DOESNT COUNT BECAUSE A PLAYER MISSED A GAME.

Actually fine. Lakers championship run doesn't count because Perkins missed two games. Celtics championship doesnt count because Lakers were missing Bynum in the whole series. Bulls' first title doesn't count because the Lakers' had multiple injuries to key players. 

No one has beat the Trailblazers unless Oden is playing, so only 82 games have gotten for which a team could get a real win against them.

Oh and best of all, Celtics playoff sweep against the Knicks last season doesn't count because Amare and Billups were injured.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

wizards won. if they were in the west coast they be elite and get to smash on the lakers more often.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Dwight is a monster. 24 points, 25 boards, 4 blocks, 9/15 from the field. FUARKKK


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> You can't be serious to actually be aruging this. IT IS HONESTLY THE DUMBEST THING OF ALL TIME TO SAY A WIN DOESNT COUNT BECAUSE A PLAYER MISSED A GAME.
> 
> Actually fine. Lakers championship run doesn't count because Perkins missed two games. Celtics championship doesnt count because Lakers were missing Bynum in the whole series. Bulls' first title doesn't count because the Lakers' had multiple injuries to key players.
> 
> No one has beat the Trailblazers unless Oden is playing, so only 82 games have gotten for which a team could get a real win against them.
> 
> Oh and best of all, Celtics playoff sweep against the Knicks last season doesn't count because Amare and Billups were injured.


I was saying the Indiana Pacers team they played (Without Granger and George Hill), isn't a playoff team and so therefore I'm not gonna count them as a playoff team.

Answer the question and quit avoiding it. Is this team a playoff team:
Darren Collison/A.J. Price
Dahntay Jones/Lance Stephenson
Paul George
David West/Tyler Hansbrough
Roy Hibbert/Jeff Foster

You're overreacting.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

No, I just find it ridiculous that you would even dare to say that a win doesn't count because a team is missing two player even though that team has not depended on one player all season and the player you mentioned has been absolute shit.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I wasn't saying scratch the win out of the record books, the Sixers are 9-4 instead of 10-4 because of that game. Once again, I was saying the Pacers team they played without two key players isn't a playoff team and I'm not gonna put them in the list with the other playoff teams the Sixers faced.


----------



## Olympus

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

All of Philly's losses have have been by 6 points or less and we shouldn't have even lost tonight.

Edit: And Philly _is_ 10-4.

Oh and we didn't have Spencer Hawes tonight by that logic tonight's loss didn't really count.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Spencer Hawes isn't even one of Philly's top 5 best players. Granger and Hill are two of Indy's top 5 players.

And for probably the 5th time, I was saying the Indiana team that Philly played is *NOT* a playoff team. Jesus fucking christ is it that hard to comprehend?


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

This season is a season of sloppy play. It's an attritional battle. Players are dropping like flies. If you make it to the playoffs with a healthy roster, then it sounds like you've accomplished your goal as a team.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Darrion Collison, Hibbert, David West, George, and Granger are the Pacers top 5 players. Granger probably being the fifthso far this season since he has been complete shit like I said before. They should have been able to win without him and every team suffers injuries that they have to overcome and still win with, that's what playoffs teams do and the Pacers are a playoff team that should have been able to win without those two.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Whatever. I'm over it. Like I said before, the Atlantic Division is wide open and despite the Knicks & Celtics both being under .500 while the Sixers started off 10-4, and the Celtics & Knicks both still have a good chance to win the division and if I were betting on it, I'd bet any money that either Boston or New York will win the division and Philly will finish somewhere between 6-8 seeds.


----------



## Olympus

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



notorious_187 said:


> Spencer Hawes isn't even one of Philly's top 5 best players. Granger and Hill are two of Indy's top 5 players.
> 
> And for probably the 5th time, I was saying the Indiana team that Philly played is *NOT* a playoff team. Jesus fucking christ is it that hard to comprehend?


Not top 5? I'd place him top 3. You clearly haven't seen the man play.

And calm down. I read maybe two of your posts on the last page and simply made the comparison of Granger and Hawes being of similar significance to each of their respective teams.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I'd say in terms of importance for Philly:

1. Andre Iguodala
2. Jrue Holiday
3. Lou Williams
4. Spencer Hawes
5. T. Young or Evan Turner (actually turning into a more productive player than Young off the bench)


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Thaddeus Young > Spencer Hawes.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Not this year. Hawes has been excellent thus far. In all honesty, Hawes is the only true, valuable big man the 76ers have. I don't care much for Young because he's more of a tweener who isn't great at any one thing but hey, to each their own.

Dirk looks complacent. I think he said he went two months without touching a basketball after the championship win. Eh.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Brand has been doing pretty well so far this season as well considering he isn't really getting all that many minutes.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

A couple of random things.

Andre Miller put in work today, 2 rebounds away from the triple-dub.

And Kevin Durant pisses me off so much when he takes those deep three pointers with the game on the line.

The original 2010-11 New York Knicks team > The clusterfuck in New York currently.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I dont think anyone is disagreeing with you on that last one.

My question is why Brooks doesn't try giving someone else that clutch shot and using Durant as a decoy. When you have a bunch of three point shooters on your bench, Westbrook, and Harden, surely you could get a three out of them when Durant is struggling from deep.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I still like their main three players in Carmello, Amare, and Tyson. They should be able to compliment one another nicely but the problem is obviously in not having a distributor on the team. Nash would be perfect. It will be interesting to see how B. Diddy plays, as he has always been more of a shoot first PG. That hasn't worked up to this point with Shumpert, Toney Douglas, and Bibby. They all can't create. Carmello has a nact for scoring and can create for himself. The problem is in creating shots for others.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Chandler and Amare dont work at all together. Chandler being the paint all the time makes Amare go into the midrange area and he is terrible from there compared to his inside game. 

There is literally only one coach that could make the current Knicks work, you know, one that never needed a passing PG or any of that and had an offense that was all about moving the ball between shooters with a center in the middle and a passing big as well. :side:


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Since the playoff series against Boston last year, Amare has played like an old, worn out basketball player. That should make the front office a bit worried.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

The Knicks have some big problems.
- Not a good defensive team.
- Aren't balanced.
- No depth.
- Poor coaching.
- Poor play from their guards.
- I think they overpaid Tyson Chandler. A lot of people disagree with me on it though.
- I don't think Melo & Amar'e are a good fit together.

And Felton/Fields/W. Chandler/Amare/T. Chandler w/Gallo as 6th man > Baron/Fields/Melo/Amare/Chandler w/ Shumpert as 6th man.

And I've been having a feeling that one of these three coaches will come and coach the Knicks: Phil Jackson, Jerry Sloan, Larry Brown. Larry Brown is at the top of the list, followed by Phil and Sloan last just because I can't imagine him coaching anywhere but Utah but it's still in the back of my mind.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Do NBA games have a 3 seconds or so delay? I was watching the game on my tv while looking at the box score on my fantasy team and Griffin's FT stats were updating before he shot them.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Doesn't every live show/game no matter the genre have a (blank) second delay?


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I never knew sports games did. ESPN is ruining the game for me by updating too fast.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

im so fucking prepared to trade granger im over his shit


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

I thought small guys dont work on Dirk anymore? They are working pretty good right now for them.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

*I love seeing the Clippers actually competitive...and not just competitive but a threat this year. :*


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Is there a particular reason why Toronto didn’t re-sign Reggie Evans? With the modest contracts they have, they could have upgraded his. He hits the boards hard and brings infectious energy; he just needs to stay healthy. They should have used him at 5.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Because Evans is a union man obviously. Teams don't like to keep around players union officers too long.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

The Thunder have signed Russell Westbrook to a 5 year, $78 million contract.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

he took less for his team apparently. good for him and the thunder.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

The Wolves have also changed their mind and are set to offer Kevin Love a max contract extension.

Also hearing that there's a good chance the Nets won't offer Brook Lopez an extension and let him become a free agent.

Danny Ainge has also come out and said that he is open to trading the Big 3 for younger players that can help them compete as they transition into a new era.

The second return for All-Stars ballots is out and with 12 days left to vote, the starters are pretty much set.
*East*
Derrick Rose - 3rd ASG (1,040,210 votes)
Dwyane Wade - 8th ASG (972,015 votes)
LeBron James - 8th ASG (972,580 votes)
Carmelo Anthony - 5th ASG (779,954 votes)
Dwight Howard - 6th ASG (1,161,797 votes)
*West*
Chris Paul - 5th ASG (835,026 votes)
Kobe Bryant - 14th ASG (1,110,379 votes)
Kevin Durant - 3rd ASG (973,152 votes)
Blake Griffin - 2nd ASG (619,913 votes)
Andrew Bynum - 1st ASG (777,365 votes)


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Rose better rest for another two weeks. That would allow him three weeks of no strenuous activity.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



notorious_187 said:


> A couple of random things.
> 
> Andre Miller put in work today, 2 rebounds away from the triple-dub.
> 
> And Kevin Durant pisses me off so much when he takes those deep three pointers with the game on the line.
> 
> *The original 2010-11 New York Knicks team > The clusterfuck in New York currently.*


From a talent standpoint, fuck no. From a team aspect, I agree



Father Flex said:


> I still like their main three players in Carmello, Amare, and Tyson. They should be able to compliment one another nicely but the problem is obviously in not having a distributor on the team. Nash would be perfect. It will be interesting to see how B. Diddy plays, as he has always been more of a shoot first PG. That hasn't worked up to this point with Shumpert, Toney Douglas, and Bibby. They all can't create. Carmello has a nact for scoring and can create for himself. The problem is in creating shots for others.


Melo can create shots for others, he just doesn't do it enough. 

I don't believe Diddy is the savior, but he'll def be a big help. I'm gonna hold off judging the team until he gets healthy and has a few games under his belt. Yeah he's a scorer, but he can also run the pnr well, which is the best part of both Amare's and Chandler's game, and is>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>better than the bullshit iso ball we've been running.



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> *Chandler and Amare dont work at all together. Chandler being the paint all the time makes Amare go into the midrange area and he is terrible from there compared to his inside game. *
> 
> 
> There is literally only one coach that could make the current Knicks work, you know, one that never needed a passing PG or any of that and had an offense that was all about moving the ball between shooters with a center in the middle and a passing big as well. :side:


False. Amare was wet from midrange last year. I don't know why (maybe the extra muscle he put on over the summer?), but his shot is off right now. If he could get that going, he and Chandler would be fine.



notorious_187 said:


> The Knicks have some big problems.
> - Not a good defensive team.
> - Aren't balanced.
> - No depth.
> - Poor coaching.
> - Poor play from their guards.
> - I think they overpaid Tyson Chandler. A lot of people disagree with me on it though.
> - I don't think Melo & Amar'e are a good fit together.
> 
> And Felton/Fields/W. Chandler/Amare/T. Chandler w/Gallo as 6th man > Baron/Fields/Melo/Amare/Chandler w/ Shumpert as 6th man.
> 
> And I've been having a feeling that one of these three coaches will come and coach the Knicks: Phil Jackson, Jerry Sloan, Larry Brown. Larry Brown is at the top of the list, followed by Phil and Sloan last just because I can't imagine him coaching anywhere but Utah but it's still in the back of my mind.


I can't dispute most of that list. Even though we've added 2 really good defensive pieces (3 if you count Jorts who's been really solid), Amare and Melo still look lost on d, and Fields tries, but he's too slow to guard twos. Balance and depth are management's fault. There were plenty of better free agents available during the offseason and the best they could do is Bibby? There are still free agent vets that could be had for cheap like Bogans and they've done nothing. I want Grunwald fired. Coaching (see management). 

Chandler isn't overpaid. He's had monster games this season. Just had 17 boards last night, and the game before that held Dwight to 8 points. He's earned his money so far, and when we get a real pg (hopefully Diddy), his ppg will go up too.

Melo and Amare, I'm still waiting on. Like Flex said, they need someone to run the offense, and hopefully Diddy can be that guy.

PJax is the only guy on that list that could/would realistically come here. Sloan would piss alot of people off here, and if he can't make it work with D Will, he ain't gonna work with Melo and :lmao @ Larry Brown. He's not coming back here after all the shit that happened, and with his health issues, I wouldn't want him back


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Keith Bogans started all 82 games for the team with the #1 record in the NBA last season and he's current unemployed and I don't know why. I'd drop Marquis Daniels or Sasha Pavlovic for him in a heartbeat.

I love those all black Heat jerseys and Mario Chalmers is just so wet from three.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

8-5
game over we win


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Keith Bogans is garbage.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

He's not garbage.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*



notorious_187 said:


> He's not garbage.


i mean he's not literally a balled up piece of paper or thrown out left overs ..... but ...he's garbage


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

He's a garbage starter but as a guy coming off the bench solely for defense and the occasional three point shot, the guy is not garbage.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

:lmao did the Heat crowd just cheer for WORLD PEACE?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Who wouldn't cheer for WORLD PEACE?

EDDY CURRY SIGHTING!

And LOL Pau is a better three point shooter than MWP.


----------



## Champ

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

world peace actually made a three pointer


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

CURRY!


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

so did Pau, he is probably our second best three point shooter sadly.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron - Take 8 steps. Get bailed out with a foul. It's good to be the king. (NB*

Shane Battier is playing great D on Kobe. Always been one of my favorite players, I love those scrappy defensive guys.

The Celtics were originally gonna get Shane Battier at the trade deadline last year, the Rockets wanted a young center and we were gonna give them Semih Erden but then Memphis offered Hasheem Thabeet and they preferred him over Semih so the deal fell through.

But also, if we would've gotten Battier, there's a good chance we wouldn't have made the Perk trade.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Eddy Curry. :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Kevin Martin is going for 50 tonight. 23 in 1 & 1/3 quarters.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

are you kidding me Mikey? WORLD PEACE MAKES A THREE and you are talking about Curry's return? HE HIT A THREE DAMN IT.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

I want to see Curry fail


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

:lmao Bosh on Bynum.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

This new version of Eddie Curry wont last

He's gained 14lbs since checking into the game


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

:lmao

Not fat enough, imo.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Refs, I usually dont complain, but if you're going to call a foul everytime Lebron does anything on a drive then you better damn foul out every Heat big that can't guard Bynum, which is all of them, since there is no way there is no contact going.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Oh please. Bosh is getting hacked every time he takes a shot and there's no call.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Norris Cole is going to rape bitches in 2 or 3 years.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

This is the first time in 2 years that I'm cheering for the Miami Heat in an NBA game.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*



notorious_187 said:


> Oh please. Bosh is getting hacked every time he takes a shot and there's no call.


On all his fadeaways and mid range shots?


I dont even understand why I watch the Lakers vs. any Lebron team, we always get raped. He isn't even doing much and we're getting raped.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Joel Anthony growing some hair makes his head look even bigger. DAT FIVEHEAD


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

DEM HEAT BE SMASHIN!!!


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

:lmao see Lebron, until you win a ring no one important will ever you give credit for being the better player than an old and worn out Kobe that is 15 years into his career with an half injured body.

Beating the Lakers in the regular season isn't enough.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Give him some time to get his ring. Unfortunately for him, he didn't have the liberty of playing with prime Shaq for the first 8 years of his career and then for 5 of those 8 years getting to play with some of the most stacked teams in NBA history. Instead, he was carrying a Cleveland Cavaliers team.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

The only way Lebron is getting a ring is if he opens a Cash for Gold store in Miami


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Oh shut up notorious, that is no excuse and he had absolutely no excuse for not winning last year. ABSOLUTELY NONE.

Fisher, Kobe, Ariza/Artest, Gasol, and Bynum isn't stacked. And Bynum missed one of those years.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

I was referring to the Shaq & Kobe Laker teams.

Ok, he lost. He played bad, Dallas obviously wanted it more. But damn man, it's like I can't even watch a game with LeBron in it without hearing "ZOMG KOBE HAS 5 RINGS LEBRON HAS NO RINGS!"

I honestly can't wait till LeBron wins his ring so you guys can just shutup with all that.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

I'm not getting into this debate but ...

LOL stacked?
ur right ...with people like Devean George , Lindsey Hunter , Mark Madsen , Luke Walton, Jordan Farmar having key roles IDK how the Lakers have lost a single game the last 10 years. They should be 820-0

When Shaq was in foul trouble ...which was often ... Kobe had to carry the hot dog vender that came in to replace him and Rick Fox


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

So you're really saying LeBron & Kobe have played on similar teams and that Kobe's teams were not more stacked than LeBron?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Kobe also had to go through a more stacked conference with FAR better teams and more competition. What is your point? His team wasn't stacked, but last one it was incredibly stacked and he didnt get SHIT done.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

LeBron's on court vision & passing is amazing..and he has slightly gotten better in the post..Gonna take another yr or 2 of post work though..


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

I'm not about to get into a Kobe/LeBron debate.

In conclusion, give LeBron time his ring will come.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Kobe also had to go through a more stacked conference with FAR better teams and more competition. What is your point? His team wasn't stacked, but last one it was incredibly stacked and he didnt get SHIT done.


This times a million
The west has been digusting 1seed-8th
Since Jordan retired the east has been complete trash except the last 3 years or so. Even now it is insanely top heavy.

Lebron's Cav teams had other all-stars but weren't very good ... I'm just saying Kobe's teams have never been stacked. Yes he had Shaq , but other than Shaq they had a bunch of guys from the local YMCA.

Lebron is on a team from someones fucking video game and couldnt win last year.
I mean seriously , Wade on any given night can be the best player in the league and when Bosh isn't on his period he's a complete BEAST. Kobe has never had a team like the Heat. Kobe would probably give his left nut for Mike Miller or Battier
but now I'm done. Good day to you sirs.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

LeBron was on a team from a video game?

Yeah the guys who create superteams on 2K12 definitely have Mario Chalmers and Joel Anthony as starters.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Yeah, Mike Brown, you've still got a chance at this game. Keep the starters in so Orlando has an even better chance to rape you tomorrow!


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Amazing to see Curry on the floor when he weighed around 400 lbs a year or two ago


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

LeBron debuting a runner/floater? Interesting


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

LeBron now leads his all-time regular season series with Kobe 10-2.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*



HeatWave said:


> LeBron debuting a runner/floater? Interesting


haha the 1st time he did it ... i was like wtf was that a floater
the next one in the lane vs Bynum was beautiful


The reason the Lakers lost was because Eddie Curry
You can't just throw Eddie Curry out there. That's not okay. David Stern can't allow just randomly allowing Eddie Curry into games. That had to mess with LA's focus


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Lakers are garbage.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

lol Sheik's breakdown of the game...


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*



notorious_187 said:


> LeBron now leads his all-time regular season series with Kobe 10-2.


I dont recall regular season games meaning much to Kobe or the Lakers because, you know, we pride ourseleves on something that is far more meaningful.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

I was just stating a fact.

And besides the regular season should start meaning much to Kobe since he won't have any postseason success anytime soon.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Maybe, but at least we won't be bad for another 21 years.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

You will be if you lose two star players to death.

C.J. MILES WIT DA POSTER :mark:


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*



WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> The only way Lebron is getting a ring is if he opens a Cash for Gold store in Miami


fpalm These lame jokes still going on? This forum was getting better without these people polluting it.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Laker's lack of depth was really exposed. Once Bynum got 2 fouls, Lakers had to rely on Troy/McRoberts/World Peace for rebounds. I was hoping for Bynum to have a field day against the Heat. Also, Pau Gasol is now shooting 3s???


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Exactly bro, those jokes are just getting old to me. LeBron has only been in the league 9 years. Not everybody wins their ring in a short period of time.

It took Dirk 13 years.
Jason Kidd 17 years.
Paul Pierce 10 years.
Ray Allen 12 years.
Kevin Garnett 13 years.
Gary Payton 16 years.
David Robinson 12 years.
Hakeem Olajuwon 10 years.
Clyde Drexler 12 years.

I could keep going, but you guys get the point.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Yeah, but how many of those people get overrated and called "the best" of their generation and all that shit that Lebron gets? If he's going to be the best of anything HE HAS to win a ring.


notorious you are the biggest hypocrite in this whole damn thread. It wasn't long ago that you said the Heat aren't locks to win it and to stop dickriding Lebron/Wade.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

People stopped calling Lebron possibly the best of all time since 2 years ago. He's the best player today only because of Kobe's age.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

He's going to win a ring, so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Yeah, but how many of those people get overrated and called "the best" of their generation and all that shit that Lebron gets? If he's going to be the best of anything HE HAS to win a ring.
> 
> 
> notorious you are the biggest hypocrite in this whole damn thread. It wasn't long ago that you said the Heat aren't locks to win it and to stop dickriding Lebron/Wade.


Hold on, I'm confused. When did I say the Heat were locks to win a ring this year? All I said was by the time LeBron retires, he'll get his ring. So no you're wrong right there.

I'm not dickriding LeBron & Wade, I'm just taking up for him. Forgive me for not being a blind hater.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Only person in the league I would can argue that deserves to be in the "greatest ever" convo is Duncan..Guy never lost in the finals..That being said, LeBron has a long way to go and I don't see why he can't end his career as a top 10-15 player ever..Will it sort of be a disappointment considering many had higher expectations? Of course, but he's still gonna rewrite alot of history books and win rings..


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

^^^He also only went to the finals 4 times compared to Kobe's 6. I also think the Lakers/Kobe have had a better overall record against the Spurs in series against one another.

Im not a blind hater otherwise I wouldn't have defended the Heat this year when you thought they weren't favorites and had the best chance to destroy everyone in the East. until you have a ring, your career simply doesn't compare to others in terms of success and greatness.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

I never said the Heat weren't the favorites, I just said they weren't as unbeatable as you and the media is were making them out to be.

So correct if I'm wrong, because Tim Duncan has a ring and Karl Malone & Charles Barkley don't, those guys shouldn't even be mentioned in the same breath as him when we're comparing the greatest PF's of all time right?

And since we're discussing rings, you do realize that less than 20% percent of players inducted into the Hall of Fame won a ring as a player right? The majority of HOF's, don't have a ring.


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Steve Nash , Ray Allen Dwight Howard, Andrew Bynum, Raja Bell, Monta Ellis, Amar'e Stoudemire , and O.J. Mayo will be in different teams next months (trading deadline is next month right?)


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

No the trade deadline got moved back to the end of March.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*



SpeedStick said:


> Steve Nash , Ray Allen Dwight Howard, Andrew Bynum, Raja Bell, Monta Ellis, Amar'e Stoudemire , and O.J. Mayo will be in different teams next months (trading deadline is next month right?)


Nash? No
Allen? Possibly, but I doubt it, for some reason
Dwight? Possibly
Bynum? Doubtfully
Bell? Um, why?
Ellis? Possibly
Stoudemire? No
Mayo? Yes


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Only way I see Bynum/Dwight moving is if it's for each other.

I wouldnt be surprised if the knicks tried shopping Amare more to get a true point guard once against fatass comes back and shows he isn't good enough.


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*



LarryCoon said:


> People stopped calling Lebron possibly the best of all time since 2 years ago. He's the best player today only because of Kobe's age.


rings aside he's been the best in the world for years now.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

lol no^. Rings count, whether you or anyone else likes it, and so does the fourth quarter and the amount of failures Lebron has had in his career in critical moments makes it impossible for him to be the best. 

Being the best and the most talented are totally different things, Lebron has been the most talented for years, but the best, not at all.


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Lakers are overrated. Mike Brown is a horrible coach, he piggybacked LeBron to all those wins and padded his resume.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*



Killswitch said:


> Lakers are overrated. Mike Brown is a horrible coach, he piggybacked LeBron to all those wins and padded his resume.


As a long time Laker fan ... I wasn't excited to get Mike Brown and I'm still not. 

I have no clue how you could say LA is overrated. No one is picking them to do anything this year. They are actually underdogs for the 1st time in a long time


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*



Champ said:


> rings aside he's been the best in the world for years now.


For at least the past 2 years imo..Debatable before then because the yr Boston won, many declared Pierce as the best


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Lebron has 0 rings and he calls himself "KING". King of what? He embarrassed his home state on national television. He is the only athlete that felt the need to have his own 1 hour special to embarrass his old team and their fans. Yeah real class act...


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*



HeatWave said:


> For at least the past 2 years imo..Debatable before then because the yr Boston won, many declared Pierce as the best


If Pierce was ever, considered by anyone, the best in the sport they are absolutely insane and ignorant. Not only was KG the best player on the Celtics during the championship run, but there were at least about 10 guys ahead of Pierce in the league.


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

I'm a C's fan and think highly of Paul Pierce and what's he done for the Boston Celtics, but I must say I agree with UDK KG is the reason why the Celtics were glorious that season. We already seen Pierce as the man guy with A. Walker and they weren't able to get it done.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Yeah Pierce has never been a top 3 guy. He's been a consistent top 10-15 player his entire career , but at no point would I have ever said he's the best in the game. Maybe a couple of delusional Boston fans would argue but in reality ...no

And for everyone ready to say James is the best player right now.... I started saying last year ... Kevin Durrant > James. Kevin is a little soft of D but the only reason people are so quick to say Lebron is a good defender is cause he gets those highlight blocks. Durrant holds his own on D , can do pretty much everything Lebron can offensively AND has range from out of the gym.
I may even put Rose ahead of James. Durrant and Rose FINISH GAMES. James gives you a great 3 quarters , but in a league where there aren't a ton of blow outs ... I want my guy to be able to finish games.
And IMO Kobe is still the best 1 on 1 player in basketball. There is no spot on the court he can't score from. Lebron may be more versatile and athletic but Kobe has a higher bball IQ. And I can't remember the last time Kobe was 100% healthy. It's been YEARS , literally YEARS. I couldn't imagine how he would of dominated basketball even more than he has if he had been even 95% healthy.
I'm also giving Kobe the ball 100 out of 100 times vs giving Lebron the ball 0/100 when there games on the line. I'm sorry but that's just fact even for the biggest Lebron nuthuggers. The guy is not clutch and is borderline pathetic the last 5mins of any game.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Rings count only when you are nearing the end of your career. I'd give Lebron this and next year.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Big Z back in Cleveland as an assistant to the GM


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Kobe isn't the best no more, and he sadly never gets any one on one basketball so that has basically become useless for him.

As for Lebron's D, he is in fact one of the better defenders, he can't defend post players which he should be able to do because of his size, but he is great out there on the perimeter and is pretty good lockdown guy.

Durant also doesn't have the passing skills and court vision as Lebron, and Lebron is probably the fourth best player at getting himself to the basket only behind Wade, Rose, and Westbrook imo(well, Nash too but he never actually shoots when he gets there so I won't count him).


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Oh lord here comes ignorance again. Lebron shut down countless stars in the season and the playoffs. Highlight blocks merely add flair to his already solid defense. Lebron is the best wing defender today bar none. Kevin Durant wasn't even the one cresting openings last year.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Umm no, Lebron is not the best wing defender bar none. Tony Allen, Battier, Sefo, and others are better wing defenders.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Battier and Sefo aren't even on the same level. I'd give Tony Allen the same regard as I did to Lebron.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*



LarryCoon said:


> Oh lord here comes ignorance again. Lebron shut down countless stars in the season and the playoffs. Highlight blocks merely add flair to his already solid defense. *Lebron is the best wing defender today bar none*. Kevin Durant wasn't even the one cresting openings last year.


LOLLLLL just LOLLLLLLLLL

I'm officially skipping over your comments for now on


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Looks like someone forgot to watch the playoffs last year and last night's game. Not surprising really for him to be biased. He's still making those yearold jokes. Shame really, this forum was starting to be filled with insightful discussion.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*



LarryCoon said:


> Battier and Sefo aren't even on the same level. I'd give Tony Allen the same regard as I did to Lebron.


If Lebron was better than Battier why was he the one on Kobe for the most of the night even though he was playing the three and Lebron was the 2?


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> If Lebron was better than Battier why was he the one on Kobe for the most of the night even though he was playing the three and Lebron was the 2?


Good question. Its a move that coaches have used since forever. Firstly, you obviously have to save Lebron's energy for the offensive end. Shane was doing a good enough job defending Kobe too and they were winning so it really was not necessary. Hoewever, during the playoffs particularly the east finals, we saw Lebron having to guard Rose (effectively) when it was needed.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

That's a good way of trying to come up with a reason, but it's not true. Lebron isn't someone that gets tired, if they were worried about how tired he was then he wouldn't be playing at the end of blowouts and playing 40 minutes a game, Battier is the better defender which is why he was on him.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*



HeatWave said:


> Big Z back in Cleveland as an assistant to the GM


that's cool
I always mark for people getting hired by their team after their career


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

No its not. Wait until the playoffs. Lebron will be given the task of defending the best players just as he has already done last year.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Nets GM unlikely to offer Brook Lopez an extension. The deadline is Jan 25.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Repost brah


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Apparently, the Jazz are shopping Devin Harris. Wouldn't be surprised to see Devin traded to Sacramento for Jimmer and a first round pick. Or maybe trade him in a 3 way with Sacramento & Memphis.

The Jazz receive O.J. Mayo and the Grizzlies 2012 1st round draft pick.
The Grizz receive Jason Thompson, Donte Greene and the Jazz 2012 2nd round pick and 2013 1st round draft pick.
The Kings receive Devin Harris, Dante Cunningham & Sam Young.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Javale McGee is still a mama's boy, his mother is so irritating.



> "He is not a knucklehead. JaVale is a good kid. My son is special. He has gifts you can't teach: hands, height, and heart. If I'm the Wizards and I'm really trying to build a franchise, really committed to rebuilding and developing, I would nurture that talent. I would help a kid like JaVale the best I could."


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

LOL at Battier or Thabo being in the same defensive class as LeBron. There's nobody better in the NBA in perimeter defense than LBJ. Battier is savy, Allen is aggressive, Thabo is good but not great. LeBron can lock anyone down.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

As usual, reading over the last few pages. Now, time to respond.

1] I, too, like seeing players get hired by their former teams... Except that the Cavs have been my closest home team for almost 30 years. I remember going to games, & the big "Z"s would show up on the Jumbotron. That was fans' signal to start falling asleep.

2] While discussing former Cavaliers, let's talk about Lebron. He may be "King" or "The King" to some people, but not me, not now, not ever. He was not the King last week, or any of the last season, or any of the time he played in Ohio... Whether you are referring to the time in Cleveland or Akron before he went pro. I actually have a close relative who worked high school sports in the area for many years (& continues to somewhat), so I know of what I speak.

It just so happens I meant to watch the end of the Lakers-Heat game on TV, but I missed it. I checked with my go-to sports-score group, & was upset when I heard we lost, especially after we had defeated the defending Champs. However, I was then reminded what happens now is all about getting to the postseason, where history will repeat itself. It may take great players years to get a Championship, but if Lebron wants a Title ring, he'll have to try EBay.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Yeah LeBron is #1 in my eyes too. He can guard every position except for the center and he might be able to guard some centers in the NBA too.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Tony Allen and Dwayne Wade are the close ones to Lebron but I don't see them giving anywhere near the help defense that Lebron does.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Chris Broussard is reporting that supposedly Deron Williams is saying that if the Nets don't get Dwight Howard, he's leaving. His wishlist of teams to go to if things don't work out with the Nets, features the Mavericks, Lakers & Knicks.

My prediction is that he signs with Dallas. Cuban can offer him more than the other teams can, plus it's his hometown.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Lol if anybody actually takes Broutard's reports seriously. 
It's just logical thinking were Deron wants to play, sure lets say the Champions and Knicks and Lakers, Rinse and repeat. 

Well, anybody could have said were Deron wants to go, and logical thinking will name those teams. I dont believe it, not saying Deron is not thinking about other choices, he would have said it himself, tomorrow or even today I expect an interview, and wont believe it until Deron say's it himself. 

No doubt Deron will toy with the idea of Brooklyn ( Dont forget we can offer him the most money) and if we dont get Howard we still have Deron-Brooks-Lopez and we will get a Lottery pick in a deep draft plus tons of cap-space to sign good talent. Brooklyn-Deron and $$$$ will no doubt gain interest to Free Agents. Its still to early to say Deron is leaving, give the Nets a chance, they can still make other moves.

Looking forward to seeing reporters ask Deron this tomorrow if its true he stated this.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

The Lakers are in desperate need of perimeter speed
CP3 was supposed to fix that ..... but I'll take Williams


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*



notorious_187 said:


> Yeah LeBron is #1 in my eyes too. He can guard every position except for the center and he might be able to guard some centers in the NBA too.


He can't guard centers LOL. Are you kidding me? He isn't a post defender, the best he can do is try to strip them and hope it works otherwise he will be beat everytime. As for PFs, how well did he guard Dirk? He can't guard anyone in the post and no big mans, and there really is no evidence he can.


DWill already said he wants to go to the Mavs before. It's his hometown. And he isn't staying without Dwight there, dont fool yourself.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*



WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> The Lakers are in desperate need of perimeter speed
> CP3 was supposed to fix that ..... but I'll take Williams


Its to bad Lakers have no one to give for Deron. And no Gasol won't cut it.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Yeah I don't see Deron to L.A. happening unless there's a 3 team trade.

There's no one they can trade to the Nets and they can't sign him outright from FA.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

lol at us getting Deron, never happening. I think we should just offer picks and trade exp. to the Jazz for Harris. The guy isn't really worth that much, hell they can take two out of four our pgs(two of them being young and showing some potential to get better), or even Ebanks who I liked during his starts but MWP still gets the time over him which I hate when he was doing good attacking the rim.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

i wasn't saying in a trade .... I was refering to him straight up leaving and getting him as a FA


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

It's selfish to rule the Nets out as a possibility for Deron to not sign with them, even Deron know's this. Its ignorant to rule them out considering they can make move's in free agency and more. Like I said Deron-Brooks-Lopez and a nice lottery pick plus cap space Brooklyn-New Arena-Rich owner an the chance at signing good talent. Yes that sounds awful  Plus if he leaves he would leave 25 mill on the table. Believe it or not, its not a guarantee he leaves 

This team has good opportunities to get better players, but sure let's just rule them out forgetting thing's such as trades, free agency and cap space, young studs to build better talent.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*



WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> i wasn't saying in a trade .... I was refering to him straight up leaving and getting him as a FA


Except for the fact that Lakers will have no Cap Space to sign him.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*



WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> i wasn't saying in a trade .... I was refering to him straight up leaving and getting him as a FA


The Lakers have literally zero cap for a player like Deron.


In other news, Kobe gave up 75 million and his three mansions to his wife. Once again, these guys should never get married, their wives are nothing more than gold-diggers. And how is he only worth 150 mil? I heard he was worth around 350 million according to a couple of sites.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Deron isn't going to the Lakers unless the LA gives up either Gasol or Bynum sadly. I could really see Deron in Dallas if Dwight doesn't go to Brooklyn as a free agent though.

Its all Stern's fault. Lakers practically had to give away Odom for nothing.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*



Xile44 said:


> It's selfish to rule the Nets out as a possibility for Deron to not sign with them, even Deron know's this. Its ignorant to rule them out considering they can make move's in free agency and more. Like I said Deron-Brooks-Lopez and a nice lottery pick plus cap space Brooklyn-New Arena-Rich owner an the chance at signing good talent. Yes that sounds awful  Plus if he leaves he would leave 25 mill on the table. Believe it or not, its not a guarantee he leaves
> 
> This team has good opportunities to get better players, but sure let's just rule them out forgetting thing's such as trades, free agency and cap space, young studs to build better talent.


If Dwight Howard doesn't sign with the Nets, I don't see how Deron stays. Deron is in his prime right now and he won't waste it with only Brook Lopez. Don't forget that Deron never signed with the Nets, he was traded to them.

For what its worth, I could see Dwight and Deron in Brooklyn a bigger possibility than in Dallas.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

My predictions for tonight:
*Trail Blazers* vs. Raptors
*Hawks* vs. Sixers
*Nuggets* vs. Wizards
Suns vs. *Celtics*
*Bucks* vs. Knicks
*Grizzlies *vs. Pistons
*Bulls* vs. Cavaliers
Lakers vs. *Magic*
Kings vs. *Spurs*
*T'Wolves *vs. Clippers
Pacers vs. *Warriors*


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

*Trail Blazers* vs. Raptors
Hawks vs. *Sixers*
*Nuggets* vs. Wizards
*Suns* vs. Celtics
*Bucks* vs. Knicks
*Grizzlies *vs. Pistons
*Bulls* vs. Cavaliers
*Lakers* vs. Magic
Kings vs. *Spurs*
*T'Wolves *vs. Clippers
Pacers vs. *Warriors*


----------



## diestra408

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

My predictions for tonight:
*Trail Blazers* vs. Raptors
*Hawks* vs. Sixers
*Nuggets* vs. Wizards
Suns vs. *Celtics*
*Bucks* vs. Knicks
Grizzlies vs. *Pistons*
*Bulls* vs. Cavaliers
Lakers vs. *Magic*
Kings vs. *Spurs*
*T'Wolves *vs. Clippers
*Pacers* vs. Warriors


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*



LarryCoon said:


> If Dwight Howard doesn't sign with the Nets, I don't see how Deron stays. Deron is in his prime right now and he won't waste it with only Brook Lopez. Don't forget that Deron never signed with the Nets, he was traded to them.
> 
> For what its worth, I could see Dwight and Deron in Brooklyn a bigger possibility than in Dallas.


Your right, why would Deron want to play with Just Lopez. But every one forgets that there are opportunities to get other player's and this year's draft is very Deep. We can go into Free Agency with Deron-Brooks-Lopez and a Lottery pick in a deep Draft such as Barnes, Gilchrist- Davis etc. Then with tons of cap space you can sign the right player's to help this team. Its not done if Howard leaves. 

There still are possibilities of making the right moves. Its not Howard is to the Lakers, Nets are done. They can still make moves, he will leave if Nets do nothing, but why would they?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

That's a win in the future team, not a win now team. Deron wants to win now, and that team would not get it done.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*



Xile44 said:


> Your right, why would Deron want to play with Just Lopez. But every one forgets that there are opportunities to get other player's and this year's draft is very Deep. We can go into Free Agency with Deron-Brooks-Lopez and a Lottery pick in a deep Draft such as Barnes, Gilchrist- Davis etc. Then with tons of cap space you can sign the right player's to help this team. Its not done if Howard leaves.
> 
> There still are possibilities of making the right moves. Its not Howard is to the Lakers, Nets are done. They can still make moves, he will leave if Nets do nothing, but why would they?


Unless if you are suggesting that they trade their first round pick for someone like Granger or Iguodala, it will take them a few years to build a good team. Rookies take a few years before developing. Deron is already 27 years old. Plus, I don't see anyone on the caliber of Derrick Rose in next year's class who is able to be a viable mvp candidate in 3 years.

If I were the Nets and I'm not getting Howard, I would trade Deron in a sign&trade, gather assets and move forward with a Lopez-Marshon-Anthony Davis core.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Just read a very good article on the possible USA Olympics candidates:


THE LONDON LOCKS

And they are: Chris Paul, Derrick Rose and Deron Williams at point guard; Kobe Bryant and Dwyane Wade at shooting guard; Carmelo Anthony, Kevin Durant and LeBron James at forward; Dwight Howard at center.


THE NEXT-IN-LINERS

Kevin Love joins Bosh and Griffin in this group
Colangelo and Krzyzewski know they're going to need frontcourt depth in this tournament, given the switch from the international trapezoid to the NBA lane as well as the size that Spain in particular possesses thanks to the Gasol brothers and Serge Ibaka. This particular trio, in support of Howard, would give Coach K every conceivable kind of big man: Bosh as the international vet with a good face-up game who has grown quite accustomed to, uh, blending in with big names at his day job; Love as the rebound machine who has legit 3-point range; Griffin as the superfreak athlete who figures to be a cornerstone of the 2016 team and thus would benefit greatly from being drafted into the program ASAP.


THE EXTRA LENGTH

Aldridge and Tyson Chandler.


We repeat: The appeal of Aldridge, as with Love, is his mobility and ability to stretch the floor, which always matters in the international game. Chandler, meanwhile, is the only other true center in the 20-man pool and makes sense for several reasons, not only because of what he'd provide positionally and as a master of capitalizing on international rules when it comes to snatching the ball off the rim ... but because he'd be so vocal and positive as a 12th man. Which is very valuable, too, because chemistry is huge on a star-filled squad like this.


THE LONG SHOTS
How excruciating? There are six more players who haven't even been mentioned yet: Chauncey Billups, Rudy Gay, Eric Gordon, Andre Iguodala, Lamar Odom and Russell Westbrook.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

If Deron does not go to Dallas, I can see him staying.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Jon Barry's top 5 PF this season

1. Love
2. Griffin
3. Aldridge
4. Millsap
5. Anderson


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

No Rondo tonight. :sad: Avery Bradley starts. fpalm


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*



WWF said:


> Jon Barry's top 5 PF this season
> 
> 1. Love
> 2. Griffin
> 3. Aldridge
> 4. Millsap
> 5. Anderson


I guess Pau isn't good enough for him. :side:

Dirk I can understand because from what I've seen of him, he has been absolutely terrible, but that just might be early season struggles from him not practicing enough in the offseason.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Avery Bradley w/ 20/5/10 tonight.


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Alright... Cavs are pissing me off with all these threes now...


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

I get to see Rubio for the first time tonight, which I'm rather excited about.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

lol what loser hasn't seen Rubio. WHat kind of fan are you WWF, come on man.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

I'm a Magic fan and have seen probably 10 of the games this season, not counting tonight. Never really cared to watch Minnesota, man. 

lmao @ Shaq's bitch ass still talking shit about Dwight.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Q's the best bench motivator in the league, man. He plays defense even when he's not in the game: http://vimeo.com/35333698

Dwight owning Bynum early.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

:lol The Celtics are making Marcin Gortat look like prime Kareem Abdul-Jabbar.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

I miss the Polish Hammer, man.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

sigh
lakers look like balls so far


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Paul Pierce, Kevin Garnett, Ray Allen, Grant Hill & Steve Nash all on the court together in the year 2012.

Who would've thought.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

And they're all still pretty good, aside from KG.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

I never thought Grant Hill would of made it to 2005


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Yep. Sad how washed up the guy is.

@WutChagoNAdoBrothA: It's the Phoenix Suns medical staff. You don't age as long as they're your trainers.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Lakers are playing poorly right now. Odom trade really hurt them since he was the insurance to Bynum's injuries/foul problems


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

10 point quarter for the Lakers. That's a season high for them, right?


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*



WWF said:


> 10 point quarter for the Lakers. That's a season high for them, right?


As a Laker fan, I just gotta go ahead and take this. There is really nothing more to be said about them


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Yo, Magic, you know its never too late to come out of retirement. :side:

The fact he would be better than all our PGs by far is sad. Then again, he probably still be the best passer and have the best court vision in the league if he came back and he cant be any worse than Fisher at defense(aka nonexistment), WHICH MEANS, save.us.MAGIC.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Chris Duhon driving into the paint for the and-1. CHRIS DUHON! :lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

The Lakers were getting blown out, Mike Brown knew they had a game the next night against a very good and well-rested Orlando Magic team. What does he do? He plays the starters the whole 4th quarter.

Hey WWF, do you think this game will have a Larry Hughes appearance?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Yea I love Fisher but holyyyy shit he hasn't been able to guard ANYONE in years.
I know Morris is a rookie but he looks like he doesn't have a clue what he's doing.
Blake was at least soon well before he got hurt

god damn it David Stern taking away CP pisses me off more and more daily


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*



notorious_187 said:


> The Lakers were getting blown out, Mike Brown knew they had a game the next night against a very good and well-rested Orlando Magic team. What does he do? He plays the starters the whole 4th quarter.
> 
> Hey WWF, do you think this game will have a Larry Hughes appearance?


He might, can't say for sure. He played the previous game against San Antonio, primarily to defend Tony Parker after he got (get a bigger body on him), but J-Rich and Hedo were both out that game. Jason's back this game, so we'll see.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Von Wafer? fpalm This is just embarrassing.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Damn, Wafer's got a wicked crossover. He did the same to San Antonio, Larry. He's not some bum, he's a very good offensive player.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

He is a good offensive player but he's just breaking down the Lakers defense with ease


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Yeah Von Wafer can put up some good numbers if he gets some PT, which he obviously only got in Houston but it looks like he'll get some in Orlando.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Von Wafer has now resembled the player I knew. Anyways, this is just pathetic. Cut your losses, rest Kobe, Gasol and Bynum and recharge for the next game.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

lol at how bad we're playing. Kobe only has so much will power.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Mickael Pietrus was such a great pickup.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

this shit is hard to watch


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Try being a Celtics fan.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*



notorious_187 said:


> Mickael Pietrus was such a great pickup.


Yeah, I loved him in Orlando. Great defender and shooter.


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

aldridge is a beast


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*



notorious_187 said:


> Try being a Celtics fan.


Yeah, agreed, winning 17 championship's was dreadful and painful to watch as Celtic fan.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

I'm talking about current times you idiot.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

There is gonna be moment's like this were you need to be patient ^^^

And wow Knicks wtf is up with them


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*



Xile44 said:


> Yeah, agreed, winning 17 championship's was dreadful and painful to watch as a Celtic fan.
> 
> And wow Knicks wtf is up with them


*

lol how old do you think he is? *


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*



LadyCroft said:


> *
> 
> lol how old do you think he is? *


Lol, im just jealous how many title's they have, that's just legendary. I'd kill for one


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*



Xile44 said:


> There is gonna be moment's like this were you need to be patient ^^^
> 
> And wow Knicks wtf is up with them


THE CELTICS SUCK!

I've watched every fucking game this season. It's over. It's over. We look sad, old, slow and pathetic out there. You non-Celtic fans keep saying "Oh you're being impatient, oh they'll turn it, you have no faith." You're not watching these games. We suck, we're not making the playoffs. We need to blow this shit up trade the big 3 and J.O. and move on to the future. And Doc Rivers is such a fucking idiot, he refuses to play our rookies when JaJuan Johnson & Greg Stiemsma are better than the corpses of K.G. and J.O. Ray Allen is nothing more than a spot up shooter and Pierce is useless.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

yeah they won most of those titles in like the 1800's


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Yeah being a celtics fan in 60s must have been great, too bad notorious is probably only in his early 20s.

Dwight is a offensive bum man, come on. Too bad lakers are full of them, otherwise we wouldn't be losing to this team.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

LOLBOSTON.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

LOLLAKERS. Kobe has been apart of 31 points out of our 49 points, including his assists. THIS SUM BULLSHIT MAN.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

LOL Mickael Pietrus is the Celtics 2nd best player after Rondo.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

holy shit, just noticed they were limited to 71 points against the Suns. That is absolutely awful, whether Rondo is out or not, you should not be that bad against one of the worst defensive teams in the league. Honestly, blow them up Ainge, while they're worth anything.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

UDK I've never agreed with you more.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

How bad is Rondo's injury Notorious ?

Dayum Cavs getting spanked by 40 to a Rose-less Bull team


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

It's a sore wrist, day-to-day. 

Jennings dropped 36 on the Knicks, Bucks beating them by 15 with less than two minutes left. I take back what I said earlier this week, this is the Sixers division to lose.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

this thread will be depressing as shit in two years. Lakers will be completely done, same with Celtics, Nets, Orlando, and basically every other team that anyone seems to support in here except the Bulls.


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*



notorious_187 said:


> LOLBOSTON.





UnDeFeatedKing said:


> LOLLAKERS.


GOGOGOGO BULLS.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Can you get rid of the pic? The size is annoying.

couldn't agree with the commentators more about the injury thing. If you're playing no excuses should be made, hell if Bryant doesn't make excuses for himself because of the injuries then no one should.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Nah UDK, I'm gonna find a team to bandwagon while the C's rebuild. So far I'm leaning towards the Wolves.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

ABUSING DAT SPANISH PUSSY


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> this thread will be depressing as shit in two years. Lakers will be completely done, same with Celtics, Nets, Orlando, and basically every other team that anyone seems to support in here except the Bulls.


That may actually be true :lmao

Though if not Deron, I will have Brooks-Lopez-Davis/Barnes and a another Lotto pick to look forward to. Calling it now Brooks will be a 26 PPG type of guy.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*



notorious_187 said:


> Nah UDK, I'm gonna find a team to bandwagon while the C's rebuild. So far I'm leaning towards the Wolves.


I can't do that. When the Colts were losing, the whole season felt like shit for me, same with the Ducks. I'll probably just starting trolling some fans like the NFL thread, aka Bulls fans, because it's the only way Ill be able to keep myself entertained. Then again, LAKERS REPLACE SUPERSTARS WITH SUPERSTARS. Well, as long as Stern doesn't veto it.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Correct if I'm wrong but I could've sworn the Nets didn't have their draft pick this year.

@UDK: To be honest, I'm much happier watching a rebuilding team that isn't supposed to be a good team than an old, slow, out of shape over the hill team.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*



notorious_187 said:


> Correct if I'm wrong but I could've sworn the Nets didn't have their draft pick this year.


Your Wrong. Nets gave up their 2011 first rounder and GSW 2012 First Rounder. We still have our 2012 1st rounder and we get Houston's top protected pick, if they make the play-offs. 

Which is why im optimistic about Brooks-Lopez Lotto Picks


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

I love how the Celtics & Knicks are both horrible and the Sixers will probably win the Atlantic by a landslide when no one predicted that.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*



notorious_187 said:


> Correct if I'm wrong but I could've sworn the Nets didn't have their draft pick this year.


:lmao Sorry Xile


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Just yesterday you said they were probably going to finish as the 8th seed or 7th and Boston or New York would take the lead.


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

or boston and new york bounce back after the all star week


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

:lmao @ Big Baby holding off the Lakers


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*



LarryCoon said:


> :lmao Sorry Xile


Guys, learn your stuff please. Nets gave up their 2011 1st rounder, and GSW 2012 first rounder. We still have our 2012 first rounder and Houston's top protected pick if they make the play-offs.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Just yesterday you said they were probably going to finish as the 8th seed or 7th and Boston or New York would take the lead.


I'm sorry, I have no faith in Boston or New York, they both suck. The way I see it now, this is Philly's division to lose.



Champ said:


> or boston and new york bounce back after the all star week


Boston is done. DONE.

The Knicks have a whole laundry list of problems that I highly doubt will get worked out in a month's time.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

- Let Lakers within single digits
- RAPE TIME


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

ryan anderson for mip


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*



Xile44 said:


> Guys, learn your stuff please. Nets gave up their 2011 1st rounder, and GSW 2012 first rounder. We still have our 2012 first rounder and Houston's top protected pick if they make the play-offs.


Well good, I felt really sorry for the Nets for a short amount of time.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Who wouldn't want to play with a guy like Ryan Anderson?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Bench the starters Brown you fucking moron, this team isn't built for big comebacks.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*



Champ said:


> ryan anderson for mip


Greg Monroe


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

What about Lowry? Dont recall his stats last year, but this season he has been a beast.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Lowry's numbers are up in every single stat.

*Kyle Lowry in 2010-11:* 13.5 PPG, 6.7 APG, 4.1 RPG, 1.4 SPG, 0.3 BPG, 43% FG, 38% 3P, 77% FT
*Kyle Lowry in 2011-12:* 16.7 PPG, 8.6 APG, 6.8 RPG, 2.2 SPG, 0.4 BPG, 43% FG, 41% 3P, 91% FT


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Carlos Boozer for MIP.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Ryan Anderson is my pick.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

No Flex, you can't win MIP 10 years into your career.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

can someone fire Mike Brown already? 42 minutes for Bryant in another blow out. Wtf is up this guy? Hire a real head coach and make him like a defensive assistant or something.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*



notorious_187 said:


> No Flex, you can't win MIP 10 years into your career.


It was more of a subtle dig at Boozer, more than anything else. In all seriousness, he's played strongly with Rose out but this is the weak part of the schedule.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Dwight thinks he's slick.

He's stacking up all these 20-20 games in his contract year. :side:

But since he's on my fantasy team, I don't mind. :jay2


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Mike Brown is the best thing that's happened for everybody who doesn't like the Lakers in the past decade +.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*



notorious_187 said:


> Dwight thinks he's slick.
> 
> He's stacking up all these 20-20 games in his contract year. :side:
> 
> But since he's on my fantasy team, I don't mind. :jay2


He will be missed. 

Well, except for shooting 50% on 40 FT attempts in one game. You'll never win FT% but damn, Dwight is good. 6 out of the 13 games I had him... he went for 20 rebounds.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Ricky Rubio about to make his primetime debut (And no I don't count that NBATV BS).


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

It's a shame no one get's to see MarShon Brook's on Espn or TNT.

Cant wait when I get to call him StarShon Brooks in the near future.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Darko Milicic shitting on DeAndre Jordan. Epic.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

This is why Darko is drafted over Dwayne Wade dammit!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Is Eric Bledsoe out for the season or something?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

I'm really starting to dislike Blake Griffin.

The guy is such a flopper.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

he also complains about every call and usually costs his team by arguing with the ref instead of running back to defense.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

I think he may be Stern's new golden boy.

And LOL at Darko destroying DeAndre Jordan. Darko has 19 :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

*Minnesota is not that far away from being a threat.*


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

I think they miss the playoffs this year and then make it next year.


----------



## Alco

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

@Notorious If I'm not mistaken I saw Bledsoe earlier in training gear on the court in a twitter picture posted by the Clippers. So I don't think he's injured. Lord knows why he gets ZERO minutes.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

he is injured Alco, he has been injured since the start of the season, I don't remember what it is, but it sads that he isn't going to be used whatsoever even when he comes back.


----------



## Alco

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Well I looked it up quickly:

http://yfrog.com/esegjkj
LAClippers 3 hours 57 mins ago Twitter
Clippers youngsters Courtney Fortson, Travis Leslie, Eric Bledsoe, Trey Thompkins pregame


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Yeah UDK, I really like Eric Bledsoe but I have a bad feeling he's out of the rotation.

The Clippers have to do something at the trade deadline, they have too many point guards/combo guards. Paul, Billups, Mo, Bledsoe & Foye...there's no way all of them can be in the rotation someone's gotta go. My prediction is either Bledsoe or Mo, I hope it's Bledsoe.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

george hill wat a finish


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

That was a bad call from the refs but that was a stupid decision by Mo. He knows the Clippers need him if they wanna win this game and he already had one technical. Sometimes you just gotta let it go.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

This game is awesome


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

DARKO MILICIC SAYS HOLD MY DICK!!!

SAY RICKY RUBIO AIN'T CLUTCH! SAY RICKY RUBIO AIN'T CLUTCH!


----------



## Oracle

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

rubio is boss


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Rubio and Love would look beautiful in purple and gold
jussss sayn


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Rubio's celebration after hitting the game tying 3 >


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

clutch D too


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

KEVIN LOVE!!!!

SOME BOSS ASS SHIT!!!

KEVIN LOVE SAYS HOLD MY DICK!!!!!!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

lol god damn I love Kevin Love

i follow that mofo on twitter


----------



## Oracle

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

KEVING FUCKING LOVE


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NBA Thread: Eddy Curry says come at me, NBA. The great one has returned.*

Ricky Rubio!

Kevin Love!

Holy crap. Great finish.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I'M STILL FUCKING HYPED!!!

I'm about to go and buy a Darko Milicic jersey, already got Rubio and Love ones.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

:lmao did anyone else notice that Kings beat the Spurs?


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> :lmao did anyone else notice that Kings beat the Spurs?


*BIG KAT!*


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Yeah lol and that was the Spurs first home loss.

I'm going to the Spurs-Rockets game tomorrow, they'll probably lose that.


----------



## Myst

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Love and Rubio - HOLY CRAP, CLUTCH! TWolves are fun to watch, gonna be even more fun when/if Derrick Williams gets going.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Kevin Love actually had a subpar game..Still think he's the best PF in the league..By the end of the season, I think he'll be a top 5 player in the league


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

People focus on stats far too much when looking at player like Love because he is a stat stuffer, I still like him a lot though. Love won't be close to top 5 imo, if you consider his overall game it still is weak in many areas, including post offense/defense and defense in general. He isn't terrible on defense, but he's not great either,and to be one of the best you should have to be able to get it done on both ends.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

KEVIN LOVE!!!!!!1111111111


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*






This one's for you, notorious.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> People focus on stats far too much when looking at player like Love because he is a stat stuffer, I still like him a lot though. Love won't be close to top 5 imo, if you consider his overall game it still is weak in many areas, including post offense/defense and defense in general. He isn't terrible on defense, but he's not great either,*and to be one of the best you should have to be able to get it done on both ends.*


Well then why is Kevin Durant considered one of the best?


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Durant isn't the best. He seriously needs a lot of improving in his passing and defensive skills to even match Lebron. Durant doesn't affect and control the game the way Dwight Howard, Derrick Rose and Lebron James does. Maybe in a year or two, but not today. Durant also disappears for stretches during a game even though the Thunder needed a bucket from him. Last week, there were two or three plays wherein Durant just stood there at the 3pt line doing nothing while Nick Collison was struggling to pass the ball to whomever so he was forced to make an ugly post move TWENTY FEET FROM THE BASKET. Watch the games, don't jump onto bandwagons.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Ive watched plenty of their games(I honestly think I've seen all but three of their games), and even though you are somewhat right, he never disappears. The guy is the second best scorer in the league, only behind Melo because he has a postup game while Durant does not, he is improving on the defensive end. People don't just blow by him as much as they use to and he has gotten better at putting his hands up and actually contesting the shot with jump shooters. Durant isn't the best passer, he does make some nice passers from to time, but he will never be on Lebron's level in the playmaking area because the guy is a scorer.

That being said, you can't say Durant disappears from games and act as if Lebron doesn't.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Durant disappears during stretches in the first 3 quarters, Lebron disappears during the 4th Quarter (although Lebron showed up for all 5 games ever since Wade got injured). Which begs me to ask the question whether Lebron is scared of the 4th quarter or does he have a problem of deferring too much to Wade? 

But see, Lebron is in the top tier in perimeter defensive players. In fact, I'm more impressed of his defensive instincts more so than his offensive ones. Take the Lakers game. Once Gasol had a hint of trouble handling the ball, Lebron swoops in, steals it from both Gasol and Barnes, and then races of for the foul. During the Clippers game, Lebron took over guarding the best player in Chris Paul and did a good job of it (1-6 FG). Durant can't guard the quicker players. I'm not saying Durant is a bad defender, because I think he'll be in the NBA all-defensive team in a few years, but you can't really compare his defensive skills to that of Lebron. Durant's advantages in the offensive end are nowhere near Lebron's advantages on the defensive end.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I'm pretty sure it's not Wade's fault he blows nutsack in the fourth when it matters, because he wasn't doing badly before he joined the Heat as well. And the last two games have been blowouts, he wasn't even really that good in the fourth yesterday, but yeah, it's not like he was in a pressure situation when he was up ahead by 20 points. Before that, he was awful against the Nuggets in the fourth, Clips in the fourth, and Warriors in the fourth.

And I really don't see how you can say Durant disappears, he doesn't do great in all the quarters, but no player scores 10 points each quarter, that's just insane. He usually comes through if his team needs some points, unless he is having a terrible game completely which he has a couple of so far this season. But I do agree that Lebron's defense superiority is far more of that than Durant's offensive superiority.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

when durant dissapears it's usually b/c okc bench go ham which they do less w/o maynor. harden takes over b/c some games he gets to the line at will or westbrook goes through i can shoot until i find my shot or i'm hot so why stop shooting. when your considered the best scorer of course you would be considered one of the best. love isn't that he's just good. 

the thunder are also an average team when it gets to the 4th quarter and are young have many mental lapses which are too be expected. 

gasol isn't looking top 11 this year. i'm still laughing at the L's the lakers are taking and boston retaining to mediocrity.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

When I say Durant disappears, I mean that he just stands on the 3point line for several possessions without touching the ball, doing a V-cut or backdoor cut, setting screens or anything. He just becomes passive a lot of times even when Westbrook isn't hogging the ball. A lot of Durant's points are coming from Westbrook doing everything he can to draw in the defense. Now, Westbrook might have something to do with it just like Wade does with Lebron. 


No, Gasol isn't a top-11 player this year, not by a long shot. I was hoping for Gasol to be an early MVP candidate like he was at the start of last season seeing as how his best games are during the first few months.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Gasol has been great. It's not like he's been shooting that badly for the most part, but when you have a coach that can't come up with a good game plan even though he has the best front court in the league then you're in trouble no matter who you are.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



LarryCoon said:


> When I say Durant disappears, I mean that he just stands on the 3point line for several possessions without touching the ball, doing a V-cut or backdoor cut, setting screens or anything. He just becomes passive a lot of times even when Westbrook isn't hogging the ball. A lot of Durant's points are coming from Westbrook doing everything he can to draw in the defense. Now, Westbrook might have something to do with it just like Wade does with Lebron.
> 
> 
> No, Gasol isn't a top-11 player this year, not by a long shot. I was hoping for Gasol to be an early MVP candidate like he was at the start of last season seeing as how his best games are during the first few months.


westbrook also shoots the ball way too early in possessions at times. almost every player has times in the game where they come out passive but why complain since it's working for OKC. even thabo is contributing offense wise.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Westbrook has been great lately, people gotta stop hating.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

he has been and he's very unselfish he could have pushed for the rose rule and make more money but he took less for the team. all he had to do was make a second team all nba and that would be what 15 more million dollars on his contract. thunder have 3 years to win a title with this group before ibaka or harden might have to go.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Durant should have also taken less money tbh, you gotta not be a coward to your superstars and explain to them shit like this. They aren't a big market team and they could have asked him to have the same type of contract as Westbrook which would have given them enough cap for at least Harden.

I honestly think they're not playing Ibaka a lot since they dont want him to be put great numbers which would then allow him to ask for a great contract.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I think they can keep Harden but not Ibaka because someone will offer him a big contract. However, I think they'll find someone suitable enough to replace him.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Ehh, who knows, if Thunder get any major contract then they could probably afford these players.

After watching NBATV and watching Hakeem, I just hate that we don't get anyone like that and we're stuck with these centers that are garbage offensively. No one wonder Shaq is always shitting on Dwight, he just wants to be entertained by these big men offensively and yet we rarely are.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Prime Hakeem would be the best player in the NBA in current times.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

That can be said about any top 10 player ever though.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I think Dwight is an average starting C in the 90's.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

He would be good on defense still, but the guy would probably average like like 12 points and would get fouled out of games very early. He would honestly be shit on constantly by the better centers.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

There was nobody quite like him in the 90's, though. He's such a physical presence, and his strength and ability to sky for rebounds/alley-oops/etc would've been unprecedented back then. Same for a guy like LeBron, they're just so much more physically dominating than the vast majority of the players then.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Umm Shaq? He could do everything that you just named.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Dwight would foul out every damn game against any good center, which there was a lot of back then. He also sucks at offense now, so you can only imagine him against someone great. And there was Shaq back then, and don't even try to compare those two offensively since it isn't evenclose.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Shaq was never even close to what Dwight is physically.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Shaq was never close? Are you serious bro?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

:lmao really WWF? You're better than this. There is a reason why Shaq was called superman afterall.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

No, man. Shaq's been a fatass all of his career. Dwight THE BIGGEST, BADDEST player in NBA history.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Shaq wasn't really fat until he was a couple of years into in his Lakers tenure.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Shaq flops, too. He's a pussy.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

He's trolling notorious.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I realize that now.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



WWF said:


> No, man. Shaq's been a fatass all of his career. *Dwight THE BIGGEST, BADDEST player in NBA history*.


I thought it was obvious right about here. :side:

Anyway, New York and Denver today, looking forward to it.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Denvers gonna blow them out. Its unfortunate Denver won't get to play the Knicks at home this season. I won't be able to watch since I'll be at the Rockets game tonight

Oh and speaking of Denver, if any of you remember The Association documentary series from last season with the Celtics, this season the team its following is the Nuggets. It was originally supposed to be the Knicks but MSG wouldn't allow the cameras.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

the one two years ago was the best, not just because it was about the amazing Lakers. :side:


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Oh shit Brooks with the facial on Perkins and a sick behind the back pass to The Incredible Hump.
Brooks with the nasty Block on the Durant, though Swag got himself cut up, for leaping like that and getting tripped in mid air.


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

nuggets and knicks going to overtime thanks to a clutch shot from melo


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Damn our big 3 shot 17-53 combined and we shot 2-22 from 3. F*cking Horrible


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

nuggets win in double overtime

harrington and gallo are clutch


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Amare really needs to be traded because he no longer fits with that team at all.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Was that 3pointer Amare's only FG made in the 4th? He barely got the ball the whole quarter.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

He got like no shots in the 22 minutes of fourth, OT, OT2, it really is pathetic watching him play with Melo.

Maybe Nets should try to make a package for him, would increase their chance a lot of getting Dwight in the offseason and him with DWill will ensure that he at least gets opportunities even with Dwight there as well.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Grizzilies laid the smackdown on the Kings.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Nets might be the only team willing to trade for that uninsured contract


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> He got like no shots in the 22 minutes of fourth, OT, OT2, it really is pathetic watching him play with Melo.
> 
> Maybe Nets should try to make a package for him, would increase their chance a lot of getting Dwight in the offseason and him with DWill will ensure that he at least gets opportunities even with Dwight there as well.


Why would we trade for Amar'e, that would damage our cap, and aside from Deron, we have no assets to get him


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Because your current team is absolute shit and it looks like Dwight isn't going to get traded.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Is it sad that the #10 team in the West has a winning record, while the lowest seeded team with a winning record in the East is 6th?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

The East has already been sad and Western conference has been competitive like this for the last 13 or so years.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

The West is deeper however when it comes to top tier teams, the East is superior IMO.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Bulls and Heat, yes, the rest are basically right there with the West since they get to play inferior competition as well in the East thet gets to pad on to their records. At least it's not like two years ago when the East was complete shit compared to the West and basically had only one or two teams that would actually stand a chance against a West team in the finals.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Other than OKC, is there a team on the west playing better than Philly?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Nope.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

notorious I honestly hate how fast and how big you changed your stance on the Sixers from like two days ago. 

Denver is playing as good as the Sixers.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Well I was about to say Denver is playing better than Philly but Philly beat them so...

Edit: Nvm, Denver won that game so therefore yes Denver is playing better than Philly.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Denver actually beat them, but Philly should have won that game, the refs were absolutely awful.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Good news. Wyc Grousbeck and co. have given Danny Ainge the go ahead that he can trade the Big 3 if he wants.

I already consider Ray Allen gone. Pierce has got a good chance of going too since teams are already calling about him. The tricky part is getting rid of that bum named Kevin Garnett.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Allen to the Lakers, please please please please please. :mark:

Come on Celtics, put the past behind us, we can be good friends if you just let it be.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Isn't KG's deal expiring? He'll be desirable just because of that.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Because your current team is absolute shit and it looks like Dwight isn't going to get traded.


We have nothing to give first of all. Second he would cripple our Cap, he makes so fucking much and it may affect many things. Stupid thought any ways.

And if Dwight is not traded, that's better for us. Its stupid to even try to rebuttal that.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

The Nuggets are 31-16 since the Melo trade, the Knicks are 20-28.

I wonder who won that trade :hmm:


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

wizards are playing better than philly. it's not about the wins it's about the self created isolations.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

IMP did you know that Knicks have done more isos than the Knicks this year?


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

i know carmelo is awful when he does them he's shooting 27%


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Only if the Knicks never alienated Amare...


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



notorious_187 said:


> The Nuggets are 31-16 since the Melo trade, the Knicks are 20-28.
> 
> I wonder who won that trade :hmm:


Ever since that trade happened, I knew the Nuggets won that trade.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

My predictions for today:
Celtics vs. *Wizards* _(No Rondo, no chance.)_
*Raptors* vs. Clippers _(I'm sensing an upset.)_
Bobcats vs. *Nets* _(The Nets should be able to win this one if Deron and Marswag come to play.)_
Bucks vs. *Heat* _(I think the Bucks might keep it close for about 3.5 quarters but Miami pulls away and blows them out.)_
*Pacers* vs. Lakers _(LOLLakers offense. Pacers have the #1 defense in the league IIRC, if they can get Granger going and Collison or George has a big game I see them beating the Lakers a strong possibility.)_


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



notorious_187 said:


> My predictions for today:
> Celtics vs. *Wizards* _(No Rondo, no chance.)_
> *Raptors* vs. Clippers _(I'm sensing an upset.)_
> Bobcats vs. *Nets* _(The Nets should be able to win this one if Deron and Marswag come to play.)_
> Bucks vs. *Heat* _(I think the Bucks might keep it close for about 3.5 quarters but Miami pulls away and blows them out.)_
> *Pacers* vs. Lakers _(LOLLakers offense. Pacers have the #1 defense in the league IIRC, if they can get Granger going and Collison or George has a big game I see them beating the Lakers a strong possibility.)_


 Did you hear what D-Wont Said? 
He does not like the Newark Arena, nice scapegoat for shooting like a bum 

“I don’t like this arena one bit. It’s a good thing it’s not our arena next year,” he said matter-of-factly after shooting 5-of-18 in an 84-74 loss to the Thunder Saturday night.

Read more: http://www.insidehoops.com/blog/?p=9106#ixzz1kD9dzVBv

There was no need for that basically throwing Jerseyians under the bus, especially when you play like a scrub and you have the audacity to say shit like this, Oh well


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Shit, even if there's a setback and the Nets have to stay in Newark for an extra year, it still won't be Deron's home arena next season.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Good one WWF.

Anyway, from what's being reported if Kevin Love makes it to the offseason still a free agent, Danny Ainge will reportedly offer him a max contract. There's no point Danny, Minny will match whatever we offer.

However in my dreamland, we sign Kevin Love which convinces Dwight to come and we sign him as well. Then we sign O.J. Mayo and trade Paul Pierce for a lottery pick and select Michael Kidd-Gilchrist to backup Jeff Green. OMGFUTURE, too bad it won't happen.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



WWF said:


> Shit, even if there's a setback and the Nets have to stay in Newark for an extra year, it still won't be Deron's home arena next season.


Your right it'll be his Arena!!


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



Xile44 said:


> Your right it'll be his Arena!!


What would like to see your Nets do in the next 6 months or so?


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



HeatWave said:


> What would like to see your Nets do in the next 6 months or so?


Trade for Howard but I rather have Orlando keep him and lose him in free agency.
I would like to keep Deron and sign Kidd, who said he would like to play his last stint with the Nets and be back up for Deron. 
Then keep Brooks and Morrow and re-sign Stevenson for Vets. Minumum 
Draft Barnes or Gil-Christ and try to sign Barbosa
Re-Sign Hump
Sign Howard, let Lopez go

PG- Deron-Kidd
SG- Swag-Morrow-Stevenson
Sf- Ak47-Barnes or Gil-Christ/ Barbosa
PF-Hump-S.Will 
C- Howard-Petro 

Though if we dont get Howard and lose Deron. 
Sign a guy like Hinrich or Dragic, keep Lopez and draft Davis, if not Barnes or Gil-Christ and build a young core with Lopez-Brooks and Davis-or-Barnes-or Gil-Christ


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Pierce is playing very well today by the way.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Leandro Barbosa plans to go to play basketball in Brazil once his NBA contract expires. At least, that's what he said during the lockout.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



notorious_187 said:


> Leandro Barbosa plans to go to play basketball in Brazil once his NBA contract expires. At least, that's what he said during the lockout.


Oh, ok not a loss anyway's. 
Though if Howard hits Free Agency I would be so fucking ecstatic


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



Xile44 said:


> Trade for Howard but I rather have Orlando keep him and lose him in free agency.
> I would like to keep Deron and sign Kidd, who said he would like to play his last stint with the Nets and be back up for Deron.
> Then keep Brooks and Morrow and re-sign Stevenson for Vets. Minumum
> Draft Barnes or Gil-Christ and try to sign Barbosa
> Re-Sign Hump
> Sign Howard, let Lopez go
> 
> PG- Deron-Kidd
> SG- Swag-Morrow-Stevenson
> Sf- Ak47-Barnes or Gil-Christ/ Barbosa
> PF-HUm-S.Will
> C- Howard-Petro
> 
> Though if we dont get Howard and lose Deron.
> Sign a guy like Hinrich or Dragic, keep Lopez and draft Davis, if not Barnes or Gil-Christ and build a young core with Lopez-Brooks and Davis-or-Barnes-or Gil-Christ


Interesting stuff..How would you feel about a offseason sign and trade with Lopez & Nets pick(Likely high lottery one) for Dwight? Deal would seem more enticing for Magic closer to draft time & Howard knows Williams has semi packed it in because he's not there & Lopez hurt..

Also, how would you feel about Nets trading Williams away before the deadline?


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



HeatWave said:


> Interesting stuff..How would you feel about a offseason sign and trade with Lopez & Nets pick(Likely high lottery one) for Dwight? Deal would seem more enticing for Magic closer to draft time & Howard knows Williams has semi packed it in because he's not there & Lopez hurt..
> 
> Also, how would you feel about Nets trading Williams away before the deadline?


Any trade involving Howard would make me feel good.
we send Lopez-Brooks( Though i dont want to let him go) and our draft pick plus Rockets top protected 1-14 pick in the draft.

Lopez
Brooks
and 2 lottery picks in a deep draft is not a bad deal.

Plus we can take Hedo off of there hand's and give them expirers.

Eh I dont think we would have any good options to trade Deron for. Deron will likely want to play in a place like Dallas and L.A, and they have nothing to trade us. So im not excited at exploring options. I rather risk him in free agency which is the likely scenario. Unless he openly says he wont sign, I'd gamble on FA. Not like we'd get anything in return anyways if we trade him unless. The only good that would come for a Deron trade and could work would be Deron for Melo swap, though I doubt NYK would do that

TBH im confident we get Howard


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Apparently on ESPN 1050 Magic want Chandler and Amar'e WTF?
Just a Tactic to get Lakers to trade Gasol and Bynum


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

:lmao they aren't getting Pau and Gasol no matter what they do. I highly doubt Dwight would even want to come if Gasol was gone.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Dwight doesn't want to go to the Lakers anyway. From what's been reported, Dwight doesn't want to be a 2nd option to Kobe.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

:lmao that is 100% bullshit, the guy is hardly the first option on the Magic. He is basically the playmaker for their three point shooters and I hardly think he cares if he is the number one option or not.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Nobody wants to go to a team that is coached by Mike Brown.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

^^^That is true sadly.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Mike Brown is the Egg McMuffin of coaches.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

:lmao, Glad I'm not the only one that hates that ad.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

The Celtics are the #7 seed in the East now.

Meh.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Doc Rivers is probably regretting his decision to come back to the Celtics.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

They also barely beat the Wizards and have about a 1% chance to win the finals and that 1% is only true if Lebron/Wade/Rose/Dwight/the whole Pacers' team/Iggy/even Bosh go down with season ending injuries.

Just blow up the team and stop pretending Ainge.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Well to be fair, we were missing Rondo and Ray Allen.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Dwight to Brooklyn then? Lakers should not give up both Gasol and Bynum by the way. Otis is just bluffing hard because he knows he is fired after this season.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Dwight to Brooklyn is more probable than Dwight to the Lakers.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Not really, unless you include FA. Bynum is by far better than Lopez, if they do it at the trade deadline though and the Nets are god awful then Lopez/Brooks/a pck wouldn't be too bad I guess. They are stacked at the guard position though.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I feel really bad for Jameer in all of this. He's probably my favorite player on the team, and all of this talk about Dwight wanting to play with superior PGs (Deron/CP3/etc) is really getting to him.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Yeah but that should motivate Jameer.

I like Jameer too, and to be honest I don't think he fits with the Orlando system.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Mike Brown has always implemented a stout defensive system, wherever he has been.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

The possibility of Dwight, Jameer & Hedo being gone after this season honestly blows my mind. They have been the centerpieces of this team since '04.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

If Dwight isn't going to the Lakers, then Brooklyn should just stay put and sign Dwight Howard straight up. Trade Lopez for a good SF like Iguodala or Danny Granger. Why bother giving Orlando anything in return when the Lakers are the only legit competition.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

yeah, that doesn't really matter when the team can't even score 90 points because of his zero offensive coaching abilities.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Mike Brown would make a great defensive assistant coach, but nobody was or will ever be a better defensive assistant coach than Tom Thibodeau.

I miss Thib.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

He doesn't have much to work with, UDK.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Without somebody like LeBron to run the offense, it really is terrible.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I hate how coaches are always the scapegoats when the players are playing shitty.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

^^^Have you seen us play? Yeah, some are playing shitty, but it is on the coach to improve things and to at least show that we have an offensive system which we don't.

Are you kidding me Flex? I guess the best front court in the NBA isn't enough.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

LeBron isos led to two consecutive 60 win seasons and a Finals appearance.

How are those Kobe isos going?

*Inb4lebronhasnoring*


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Are you kidding me Flex? I guess the best front court in the NBA isn't enough.


They're not the Bulls...

And I wouldn't say there's much talent on that team at all, aside from the major superstars (Kobe, Pau, Bynum). Even then, a post player will never be able to average what he should with Kobe distributing the ball. Having Kobe is a double-edged sword in many ways.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



notorious_187 said:


> LeBron isos led to two consecutive 60 win seasons and a Finals appearance.
> 
> How are those Kobe isos going?
> 
> *Inb4lebronhasnoring*


Kobe is 33 and way out of his prime. Lebron was 23/24. And actually Kobe's isos are doing fine if you look at his numbers.


lol at Bulls' having the best front court, just because your starters aren't as good as your bench players doesn't mean they're the best. They have good depth, but there is no single great player that have.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Boozer has been better than Pau this year. Career lows across the board for Gasol...


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Gasol-More points, same FG%, more boards, more blocks, and he plays a lot better D than Boozer. How exactly has Boozer been playing better? You could argue that he's playing less minutes so less stats, but he is only playing less minutes because Taj is playing defense and therefore taking away his minutes.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

The Bulls have more frontcourt depth than the Lakers and yes Boozer has played better than Pau. I'm guessing Boozer is finally healthy.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Statistics are often times diluted. You can't compare two players with glaring differences. The only thing they have in common is they both play the same position.

Boozer is healthy, notorious. That will last until he trips over a phone book and breaks his hand again.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Boozer is being benched at the end of the games. That should not happen to a starter that is suppose to be good. He is still awful at defense, something Pau is good at.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Not recently. Noah still is, but not Boozer. Sheik' and Booz typically finish the games now. Boozer has been a monster since Rose has gone down, on both ends of the floor. I know it's only been like 10 days but rumor is Rose will sit the next two weeks.

No point in arguing. To each their own.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Speaking of Taj Gibson, isn't this his contract year?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Rose it out for two weeks? Damn, if Watson remains playing well then he will probably want to go to a team to start soon.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

What do you guys think about Lopez playing PF next to Howard? Im not sure if he would work out as a Pf though, he did play PF in Stanford but obviously College is much different than NBA.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



notorious_187 said:


> Speaking of Taj Gibson, isn't this his contract year?


Tis' is.



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Rose it out for two weeks? Damn, if Watson remains playing well then he will probably want to go to a team to start soon.


Well, rumored - not yet confirmed. He's got turf toe and a rather injured sole of his foot. After the Boston game on ESPN, they rested him. Rose came out this week and told the media he regrets playing against Boston and wish he didn't push himself the way he has. He sounded discouraged and implied that he reaggravated his foot injury. The turf toe will be a season long injury that he will have to deal with regardless. With the easy schedule coming up (with the exception with a Miami and Indiana game over the next two weeks), Thibs has talked about resting him. That would give Rose a total of three weeks of rest.

Watson could probably start elsewhere. Him and Lucas III can both score.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Can Chicago afford to keep Taj?

Or better yet will Taj stay? Because there's plenty of teams Taj can start on that could potentially sign him away.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I feel like they should amnesty either Noah or Boozer. Asik and Taj are both good enough to start and wouldn't take such big contracts.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I doubt they can afford him. They have some heavy money tied up to Rose, Boozer, Deng, and Noah. Hurts to say this, but there's better opportunities out there for Gibson that he should consider.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

That team that surprised the most by not using the amnesty was the Lakers.

I was so sure Luke Walton was gone.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

this is his last year I believe.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Well damn Melo.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I was laughing pretty hard when he tried to take them 3 on 1. That is just pathetic. Even Kobe would pass in that situation.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Bulls can't afford to keep Taj and Omer. Omer would likely be asking for Brandon Bass money if not more since he is a legit center


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



Xile44 said:


> What do you guys think about Lopez playing PF next to Howard? Im not sure if he would work out as a Pf though, he did play PF in Stanford but obviously College is much different than NBA.


I could not see that working out too well. But then again, my knowledge on the Nets is extremely limited. I haven't watched much of them since Kidd was there.

Lopez is not too nimble. I could see people facing him up and Brook getting torched.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Bulls should really be aggressive to get Howard. Noah, Taj, picks, Watson, and others could get the job done tbh. Hell, they could throw Asik in there too even necessary. Howard likely resign since they would likely win a championship tbh.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



Xile44 said:


> What do you guys think about Lopez playing PF next to Howard? Im not sure if he would work out as a Pf though, he did play PF in Stanford but obviously College is much different than NBA.


Like a Robinson/Duncan thing? It could work, but 10 yrs ago, PF weren't as athletic & didn't play as far away from the hoop as they do now. Would give Lopez issues. I rather just have him come off bench


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I heard from a radio program that the main reason why Howard isn't doing the obviously best basketball decision and signing with the Bulls is because Adidas wants him to sign with another big market town. Adidas already has Derrick Rose locking up the Chicago market and since Dwight is their second biggest star, they want him to sign with the Knicks or Brooklyn or Lakers. Dwight's deal with Adidas is coming up this year.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Bulls should really be aggressive to get Howard. Noah, Taj, picks, Watson, and others could get the job done tbh. Hell, they could throw Asik in there too even necessary. Howard likely resign since they would likely win a championship tbh.


Why would Orlando trade their star player for a backup PF, backup PG, an average C and terrible picks? That is honestly THE worst proposal I've seen, and I've seen some horrible ones.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Taj isn't bad that's why, he might be a backup but he shows a lot of potentiall to be great and better than Boozer. Same with Watson, he is pretty solid. And what competition do they have? Bynum for Howard, we couldn't even take on Hedo either. An injured Lopez, Brooks, and a possible lottery pick(which it wont be with Howard and because of how awful the East is.) You guys aren't getting what the Clippers or Nuggets caught, no matter what you do you'll end up with a shit package unless Lakers decide to be retarded and give up both Bynum and Pau.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

So would you pick Chicago's package, Andrew Bynum, Brook Lopez, or let Howard walk this year with and rebuild starting with the #22 pick in the 2012 draft?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I don't think anyone will top Denver unless Otis gets Pau and Bynum.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

What exactly is Denver offering for a 2 month rental of Dwight?


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Taj isn't bad that's why, he might be a backup but he shows a lot of potentiall to be great and better than Boozer. Same with Watson, he is pretty solid. And what competition do they have? Bynum for Howard, we couldn't even take on Hedo either. An injured Lopez, Brooks, and a possible lottery pick(which it wont be with Howard and because of how awful the East is.) You guys aren't getting what the Clippers or Nuggets caught, no matter what you do you'll end up with a shit package unless Lakers decide to be retarded and give up both Bynum and Pau.


How good do you expect Deron Dwight and scrubs to do? We will still have a top pick at this rate and we also have Rockets top protected pick 1-14.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

They aren't offering anything, he was referring to what they got for Melo.

Melo might be the most overrated player ever to be traded, fucking traded a team for a guy that scores 25-30 points and no doesn't play defense.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



LarryCoon said:


> What exactly is Denver offering for a 2 month rental of Dwight?


I was talking about what Denver got in return for Melo. I was saying no one will top Denver in talent brought in from the trade.

Denver's already one of the top teams in the league and they've got Wilson Chandler waiting in March just in case they need to make a late push for the #1 seed.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I see.

I will repeat this question then : So would you pick Chicago's package, Andrew Bynum, Brook Lopez, or let Howard walk this year with and rebuild starting with the #22 pick in the 2012 draft?

Andrew Bynum straight up for Howard is looking better and better now


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Never would I ever swap Dwight for Bynum straight up.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I dunno, bro. Packages will get better as the deadline approaches and competition for Dwight heats up.



notorious_187 said:


> Never would I ever swap Dwight for Bynum straight up.


Neither would I.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

It wouldnt just be Lopez, it would be their pick, Brooks, Lopez, and hell they could ask for Okur too.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I'd take Lopez & the pick(s)


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

1. Nets (Lopez, Brooks, picks, Okur)
2. Bulls (Taj, Noah, Watson, picks)
3. Knicks (Chandler & Amar'e + filler)
4. Lakers (Bynum)


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

3 is the most attractive for obvious reasons, but it's also the riskiest.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Bulls aren't offering that much for a 2 month rental. Dwight isn't signing with the Bulls for the Adidas reason. Brooklyn wins!


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

inb4 Knicks trade away the rest of their team for Dwight in a trade that is-Chandler, Amare, Iman, Douglas, Fields for Dwight and Hedo. 

Dwight is like WTF and leaves after the season. Hedo goes to a strip joint. And Baron eats donuts. This leaves Melo next season going iso 99% of the plays and scpres 30 points on 100 shots and that's all the points they get the whole game while giving up 120+.


If started winning championships with the Bulls his and Rose is stock would skyrocket meanning he would reisgn.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

UDK I actually think they would include Iman and Fields.

The Knicks starting lineup would be Baron, Walker, Melo, Hedo, & Dwight. You know MDA loves playing SF's at PF.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Why the fuck would Orlando want them? That'd leave 6 fucking SG on the roster. Richardson/Redick/Shumpert/Fields/Liggins/Hughes


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Because then Otis would trade do a three way trade in which he would acquire Gilbert, Hedo, and Lewis back on the team.

The team would then be

PG-Hedo
SG-Gilbert
SF-Lewis
PF-Amare
C-Chandler.

The Wizards lineup:

PG-Wall
SG-Iman
SF-Young
PF-Crawford
C-McGee


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

By Crawford, do you mean Jordan Crawford at PF? :lmao :lmao

At :lmao at putting Hedo at PG even though you have Agent Zero.

Btw, I know you're joking.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

LOL if Orlando takes Chandler and Amar'e


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Yes its the bobcats but we are up 16 at the half


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

You ain't got shit to laugh at, son.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Do you guys think they will add 15 new teams in this coming off season?

The John Walls
The Nick Youngs
The Jordan Crawfords
The Javele McGees
The Andrea Blatchs
The Rashard Lewises
etc.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

The Big Babies?


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



WWF said:


> You ain't got shit to laugh at, son.


I Will soon


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

What? Your rotation being: Farmar/Brooks/Stevenson/Williams/Petro?


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



WWF said:


> What? Your rotation being: Farmar/Brooks/Stevenson/Williams/Petro?


2 of our starters are fucking injured and you do realize, we saved most of our Cap Space for your guy Howard right?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Good luck with that, my friend.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

LOL, it will be so hilarious if the Nets fail to get Dwight and Deron walks.

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Might break that 9-73 record.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Cant wait to see how you guys react if we get Howard :flip


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

It's boom or bust for the Nets, and it's looking more like a bust right now.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



WWF said:


> It's boom or bust for the Nets, and it's looking more like a bust right now.


 Our only competition is the Lakers


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Dallas. I honestly dont think you realize that Deron would rather play in his hometown that New York, he was never those types of players that wants to play in a huge marktet like New York just because it's New York.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Exactly. I'm predicting we see Deron go to Dallas, and Dwight stay in Orlando.

I'm one of the few people who thinks Dwight is trolling us all and stays in Orlando.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Dwight will go with Deron. The only way, and I mean this is the only way, they keep Dwight is if they win a championship this season.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Dallas. I honestly dont think you realize that Deron would rather play in his hometown that New York, he was never those types of players that wants to play in a huge marktet like New York just because it's New York.


No. If he has a chance to stay on the Nets with Howard, he is gonna stay, there is no point of denying that. He already like's the idea of Brooklyn, Deron has been persuading Howard to come here for a reason


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

@UDK: I think if they make it to the championship, he'll stay. Remember Dwight said if Orlando shows him that they've improved and are legit championship contenders for the future he'll stay.

This whole Dwight to New York stuff is reminding me how so many people thought LeBron going to the Knicks to team with another superstar was so destined to happen.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



notorious_187 said:


> @UDK: I think if they make it to the championship, he'll stay. Remember Dwight said if Orlando shows him that they've improved and are legit championship contenders for the future he'll stay.
> 
> *This whole Dwight to New York stuff is reminding me how so many people thought LeBron going to the Knicks to team with another superstar was so destined to happen.*


Except Howard has openly said he wants to play for Brooklyn.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



Xile44 said:


> No. If he has a chance to stay on the Nets with Howard, he is gonna stay, there is no point of denying that. He already like's the idea of Brooklyn, Deron has been persuading Howard to come here for a reason


Deron is a nice guy, he doesn't just want to leave an organization that traded everything for him like retards so he is giving them a chance. Make no mistake though, given the choice of Dallas with Dirk or the Nets and he'll choose Dallas. He's not like Lebron, he wants to play for his hometown.

He also said he wants to play for Dallas Xile.

Notorious do you really think Magic can beat Bulls, Heat, or even the Hawks? Their team is full of streaky shooters, ever year they go cold at the wrong time during a round and they get easily beat.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

@Xile44: When? Post a video link too.

@UDK: I don't think it can happen, but you never know. If the streaky shooters get hot in the playoffs...


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Deron is a nice guy, he doesn't just want to leave an organization that traded everything for him like retards so he is giving them a chance. Make no mistake though, given the choice of Dallas with Dirk or the Nets and he'll choose Dallas. He's not like Lebron, he wants to play for his hometown.
> 
> He also said he wants to play for Dallas Xile.
> 
> Notorious do you really think Magic can beat Bulls, Heat, or even the Hawks? Their team is full of streaky shooters, ever year they go cold at the wrong time during a round and they get easily beat.


He is not gonna leave Brooklyn and 25 Million just to play in Dallas, he can get the most money here, headline Brooklyn and still play with Howard, Brooks, Gilchrist etc. 

And yes Dwight list is Nets, Mavs and Lakers in that specific order


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Come on Notorious, its no secret. Dwight's agent listed his choices Nets, Mavs and Lakers. And otis gave Howard permission to talk with those 3 teams for a reason 

Brooks is on fire by the way


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Did you talk to Deron last night?

You sound so sure about what decision he's gonna make.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



notorious_187 said:


> Exactly. I'm predicting we see Deron go to Dallas, and Dwight stay in Orlando.
> 
> I'm one of the few people who thinks Dwight is trolling us all and stays in Orlando.


Not if Adidas has something to say about it


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

You guys are just gonna leave Brooklyn, 25 million on the table, Howard and nice player's just to go to your Hometown and play with an aging Dirk? 

Why the fuck am I even arguing this.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

And what if Howard doesn't come? You still think he'll stay in Brooklyn?

You're talking as if it's pretty much a lock that Dwight will go to Jersey. I swear you're reminding me so much of people who talked the same about LeBron and the Knicks.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



notorious_187 said:


> And what if Howard doesn't come? You still think he'll stay in Brooklyn?
> 
> You're talking as if it's pretty much a lock that Dwight will go to Jersey. I swear you're reminding me so much of people who talked the same about LeBron and the Knicks.


When did I say that Deron would stay if Howard does not come? Im speaking as if Howard goes to the Nets.

I would not argue Deron going to Dallas if we dont have Dwight, the whole point of this Deron is not gonna leave if we could get Howard

And I never said Howard is locked, I said Lakers are our competition


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Dwight and the city of Orlando is, hypothetically, a perfect match. That city suits him well.



LarryCoon said:


> Not if Adidas has something to say about it


Please quit with that shit.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

if shoe companies had anything to do with where superstars go then Lebron would have been all over New York.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Clippers moved above Lakers on Howard's list...


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

You just wait.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



HeatWave said:


> Clippers moved above Lakers on Howard's list...


They have no assets unfortunately for them.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Clippers aren't on Dwight's list.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

LAC has a few noticeable assets. Jordan is starting to emerge, Butler is a good player, and Bledsoe has a promising future if coached well. Middle of the pack first round pick? Not bad compared to others' packages.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



Xile44 said:


> They have no assets unfortunately for them.


They can put together a deal around DeAndre Jordan..


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

jordan, williams, foye + picks


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Morrow with the Dagger 3


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



Champ said:


> jordan, williams, foye + picks


That's it?

There are much better deal's than what the Clips can offer


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

as wwf pointed out jordan has alot of upside


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I keep on saying this but Clippers fucked up the CP3 trade by giving up FAR too much considering they had ZERO competition.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



Champ said:


> as wwf pointed out jordan has alot of upside


It's gonna take more than Jordan


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

WWF actually hates Jordan.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Clippers have good picks? Williams, Foye and Butler aren't really considered assets to a rebuilding team in any way.


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

but he knows he has upside


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I keep on saying this but Clippers fucked up the CP3 trade by giving up FAR too much considering they had ZERO competition.


Exactly.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Jordan is garbage.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Xile that is as good as the Nets deal.

Jordan has more upside than Brook, he already outclasses him by far on defense and rebounding which teams really need from their centers and he would fit better with the current Magic than Lopez. Bledsoe has a bright future like Brooks. And whoever else they give up would be good as well.

CP3, Billups, Bulter, Griffin, and Howard? SHOWTIME? It would be even more entertaining than the current Clippers just because of Howard's fun personality.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Ironically, Jordan was compared to Dwight Howard by scouts in almost every way possible


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Xile that is as good as the Nets deal.
> 
> Jordan has more upside than Brook, he already outclasses him by far on defense and rebounding which teams really need from their centers and he would fit better with the current Magic than Lopez. Bledsoe has a bright future like Brooks. And whoever else they give up would be good as well.
> 
> CP3, Billups, Bulter, Griffin, and Howard? SHOWTIME? It would be even more entertaining than the current Clippers just because of Howard's fun personality.


No its not, Lopez, Brooks ( Who had 2o points t0day btw), 2 lottery picks and expirers to give, plus the ability to take on Hedo's contract is better than Jordan


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Magic dont need a SG, like WWF already said. Have you seen their team?


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Magic dont need a SG, like WWF already said. Have you seen their team?


Brooks who is a scoring machine can also rotate and play SF with his height, And is only gonna get better and you can easily flip Brooks for a nice Asset in a trade.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

DeAndre Jordan is not a good defensive center UDK. At all. The guy let Darko Milicic drop 21 on him. All Jordan is good for is dunking, rebounding, and blocks. Everything else he is shit at.

Xile44, so will you be happy when the Nets have Deron, Dwight and random veteran's minimum scrubs around? Because that surely is not a championship caliber team.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Whoa, now. I'd love to have Brooks. Getting a couple garbage guards from the Knicks is stupid, though. Brooks is Vince Carter reincarnate.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

He was in foul trouble notorious.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



WWF said:


> Whoa, now. I'd love to have Brooks. Getting a couple garbage guards from the Knicks is stupid, though. Brooks is Vince Carter reincarnate.


No he is Kobe Re-incarnated, Yes I said it :shocked:


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

milwaukee beats miami


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



notorious_187 said:


> DeAndre Jordan is not a good defensive center UDK. At all. The guy let Darko Milicic drop 21 on him. All Jordan is good for is dunking, rebounding, and blocks. Everything else he is shit at.
> 
> Xile44, so will you be happy when the Nets have Deron, Dwight and random veteran's minimum scrubs around? Because that surely is not a championship caliber team.


Vet Min Scrubs? We'd still have cap to sign other guys like AK, etc


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Chris Bosh 8 Turnovers fpalm


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



Xile44 said:


> No he is Kobe Re-incarnated, Yes I said it :shocked:


:lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :kobe



Oh and judging from Lebron's stats, he probably choked agani. He started off great and it looks like he finished badly. bucks>lakers.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :kobe
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and judging from Lebron's stats, he probably choked agani. He started off great and it looks like he finished badly. bucks>lakers.











:jay


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



Xile44 said:


> Vet Min Scrubs? We'd still have cap to sign other guys like AK, etc


Andrei Kirilenko is useless nowadays.

If that's the best you guys can afford if you sign Deron and trade for Dwight than what I said at first stands. That isn't a championship caliber team.

Oh and LOLMIAMI.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Nah, Lebron was driving to the basket a couple of times. It was really Chalmer's TO and flagrant foul on Brandon Jennings which lost the game for Miami


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



notorious_187 said:


> Andrei Kirilenko is useless nowadays.
> 
> If that's the best you guys can afford if you sign Deron and trade for Dwight than what I said at first stands. That isn't a championship caliber team.
> 
> Oh and LOLMIAMI.


He was just off the top of my head, we have a lot of Cap, it wont be to the point it's Deron and Dwight, then we can only gte player's for Vet Min.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

John Wall has been balling last 5 games


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

**** you liar, James did choke today. 1-4 in the fourth and barely any points. That's choking.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Do the Heat have a killer/clutch instinct?

I'm not sold on those two Wade gamewinners on *completely* inferior teams.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

hypothetically, if Bryant keeps up what he is doing and Lakers are top 3 in the Western conference do you guys think he could win another MVP?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Nah, he'll probably be in the race but I think no matter what Durant will win the MVP.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Ehh, that is probably what will happen because they will probably have the best record, but Westbrook is playing pretty damn good this season as well and he has more talent on his team than anyone other candiate.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

It's Dwight's year, son.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I wouldn't be opposed to Dwight either, obviously he'll be a Laker at that time so either way a Laker will win. :jordan2


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Nah bruh, this is Rondo's year. He's gonna lead the Celtics on a 30 game win streak averaging 35/19/10 straight up boss style. :jay2


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



LarryCoon said:


> Nah, Lebron was driving to the basket a couple of times. It was really Chalmer's TO and flagrant foul on Brandon Jennings which lost the game for Miami


I'd say it was the fact that it was their 4th game in 6 days which likely had an impact or their 22 turnovers and lack of scoring from players other than Bosh & LeBron...At least they were all at home


and the Spurs are 5th in the league in scoring which I find highly impressive..Also noticing how Pop is sitting certain guys especially Duncan..He sat Duncan for the Rockets game and a didn't play much late in the Kings game...He's pretty much hit rock bottom, but still impressed by Spurs


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Inb4 Kobe has to shoot the three and bricks it because his wrist has completely fucked up his 3 point shot this seaosn.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

The Pacers get the W. I think they're the 2nd seed.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

2g roy is the man


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Pacers match up well with anyone imo..I'd take them over Bulls..Can take Heat to 7 possibly beat them in 6


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Roy is having a career year.
Collison is having a career year(or at least being good enough as the Point)
George has been amazing
West was a great addition and a leader
Hill is a great sixth man
GRANGER STOP FUCKING SO MUCH.

If Granger picks up his game then they'll probably be one of if not the best in the east just because of how they're built.


----------



## Myst

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Roy is having a career year.
> Collison is having a career year(or at least being good enough as the Point)
> George has been amazing
> West was a great addition and a leader
> Hill is a great sixth man
> GRANGER STOP FUCKING SO MUCH.
> 
> If Granger picks up his game then they'll probably be one of if not the best in the east just because of how they're built.


Yeah, Pacers are a great team. They can be contenders if Granger picks up his play. He's been shooting like shit this year.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

:lmao I forgot the word sucking. He is clearly fucking too much as well I guess. :side:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I still think Paul George is the Pacers future star player along with Collison. I'm not sold on Hibbert.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



notorious_187 said:


> I still think Paul George is the Pacers future star player along with Collison. I'm not sold on Hibbert.


are you serious ? hibbert is our best player now


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Hibbert just abused Bynum on the post with his fast release hook shot.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Hibbert is a few yrs away from reaching his potential..Still pretty raw...Started playing ball pretty late compared to the avg NBA guy if I remember correctly

+1 for his appearances on Parks & Rec though


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

*John Wall needs help.*


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

he needs to be traded. for all the ballhawks the wizards have you at least think they be an entertaining mess but their extremely boring on offense. mcgee's knucklehead moments are classic though.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I always watch Wizards highlights to see if JaVale does something nutty. 

Wizards should find a way to trade for METTA WORLD PEACE and DeMarcus Cousins. They'd have three of the craziest motherfuckers in the league.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Dwight only needs 26 points tonight to become Orlando's all-time leading scorer. They're playing the Celtics, so I think he'll be able to get it rather easily. Who knows, though.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Fuck Dwight, Baby will got for 40. Tonight is his night, bank on it.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*









LMAO


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



IMPULSE said:


> he needs to be traded. for all the ballhawks the wizards have you at least think they be an entertaining mess but their extremely boring on offense. mcgee's knucklehead moments are classic though.


you're desperate for drummond aren't you?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



Xile44 said:


> LMAO


I was laughing while watching that because the guy was getting completely ignored.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Sixers playing the Wizards tonight, no Hawes or Vucevic and they probably will still blow up the Wiz.After these five games, ooh what a stretch, Bulls, Lakers, Clippers, Heat, Orlando.I believe some of them are home, but if the Sixers go 4-3 after this next 5 games, we will be in great shape.Damn Sixers need another big man, as I saw the Sixers helpless against the Heat.Hawes should of been defending Bosh if he played, Brand with Anthony, I wonder if the Sixers will make a trade down the line?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



Hypnotiq said:


> are you serious ? hibbert is our best player now


Darren Collison > Roy Hibbert.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

My predictions for tonight:
Wizards vs. *76ers*
*Magic* vs. Celtics
Nets vs. *Bulls*
*Hawks* vs. Bucks
*Spurs* vs. Hornets
Pistons vs. *Thunder*
Rockets vs. *Timberwolves*
Suns vs. *Mavericks*
Kings vs. *Trail Blazers*
*Grizzlies* vs. Warriors


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Rondo playing tonight?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Gametime decision.

Keyon Dooling is out till Thursday, when Ray Allen was asked if he was playing today he shrugged his shoulders.

I didn't mean to pick the Celtics, I think the Magic get the W.

And in other news, the San Antonio Spurs are set to retire the jersey number of Bruce Bowen in March. That's well deserved for him, we usually don't see role players get their number retired but he deserves it. He was the best defender of the 2000's hands down and has a strong case for the best wing defender of all-time, it's a shame he didn't get a DPOY.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

This oughta be fun.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Rose is expected to play tonight.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Also, here's who is out or doubtful tonight for Chicago:

Luol Deng, Taj Gibson, John Lucas, Ronnie Brewer

Joakim Noah and Rose both are expected to play. If all four are out, that leaves this squad:

PG: Rose, Watson, James
SG: Rip, Korver
SF: Jimmy Butler
PF: Boozer, Mamba
C: Noah, Asik


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



notorious_187 said:


> Darren Collison > Roy Hibbert.


that's the dumbest player you could have said. Collison isn't even that good, he's kinda like Jameer. He get's some assists, knows how to score, but isn't a very good playmaker.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> that's the dumbest player you could have said. Collison isn't even that good, he's kinda like Jameer. He get's some assists, knows how to score, but isn't a very good playmaker.


Well everyone has weaknesses.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

He has quite a few. What exactly is Hibbert's weakness since you seem like he won't ever become a good center. He defends quite well, he scores well, he blocks well, and he rebounds well. And he is still very young and has made a lot of progress from when he was rookie.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I never said he won't be a good starting center, I just don't think Hibbert is a franchise player or will become one.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Fair enough, I think he will become a great center.

As for the Bulls, have they lost yet without Rose? If not that ruins Rose's chance at winning MVP.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Yep, they lost on MLK Day to the Grizz.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Rip is gonna get Swagged on.

We always play good against the Bulls, but we had Lopez who always played good against Noah, we don't have that presence no more.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

No Rondo, Allen, Dooling, Pietrus, or Wilcox.

Jesus fucking Christ.

This is our team for tonight:
Bradley/Moore
Daniels
Pierce/Pavlovic
Garnett/Bass/JJJ
O'Neal/Stiemsma

Please go easy on us tonight Dwight.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Sup with Amare and Melo?

Not getting along? Sounds like the same shit from when Amare was in Phoenix.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Melo doesn't know how to play in a team. What else is new?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



notorious_187 said:


> No Rondo, Allen, Dooling, Pietrus, or Wilcox.
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ.
> 
> This is our team for tonight:
> Bradley/Moore
> Daniels
> Pierce/Pavlovic
> Garnett/Bass/JJJ
> O'Neal/Stiemsma
> 
> Please go easy on us tonight Dwight.


I'm slightly nervous about this.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Why??


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

:lmao wow, Jameer is a complete bum.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Noo, Brooky of they Year is out for tonight's game with a sore Achilles :sad:, hurt it yesterday swagging to hard, and felt the effects today. 3 Back to back to back's hurt.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



notorious_187 said:


> Why??


I have no clue. Could be some epic uprising of shitty players who come together to get a win or something.



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> :lmao wow, Jameer is a complete bum.


What happened?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

nothing, I just saw his numbers for the first time this season. he's averaging around what Steve Blake is, which is very, very sad.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

UDK why you lie?

You know no PG on the Lakers is averaging over 5 assists a game.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> nothing, I just saw his numbers for the first time this season. he's averaging around what Steve Blake is, which is very, very sad.


Their numbers aren't even comparable 

He's just gotten off to a slow start scoring-wise. Everything else is basically on par with what he normally gets.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

He has like 3 assists per game with like 5 less minutes. He would probably have more if Kobe didn't trouble for 20 seconds before shooting. Fisher has like 4.6 or something, THAT'S CLOSE ENOUGH.

Other than assists, everything is comparable. Look at their per 36 statistics.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Oh, Hedo's back. We got this. I'll be disappointed if Orlando wins by less than 30.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Ok seriously what the fuck is going on? The Celtics aren't starting the game off playing like complete and utter shit.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Okay, here we go. 

LMAO @ that Pierce 3. Terrible shot.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I think they're complete and utter shit now notorious.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

This is the Celtics play I was expecting.

Glad to see we're back to normal. If we're gonna tank, we gotta do shit right.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Yeah, Dwight's taking the record tonight.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

It isn't much a record considering how the shit the franchise has been.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Better than the Lakers now, which is all that matters.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

STOP FOULING DWIGHT!!!!

He's on my fantasy team.

Btw it's such an honor to listen to Tommy Heinsohn on commentary.

STEAMER SIGHTING!!!!!


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



WWF said:


> Better than the Lakers now, which is all that matters.


it will never, ever, even remotely be considered as good of a franchise as Lakers. They could win a championship and still wouldn't be as good of a franchise. And whether it is two months or 6, they'll be once again once of the worst franchises in the league without a superstar.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

:lmao @ Black Hole Bass


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Big Baby 0-3 so far.

Glad to see things haven't changed since the move.

LOLOrlando. How the hell do you let the Rondo/Jesusless Celtics lead after the first quarter?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Goes the same both ways, my friend. At least Wafer kicks ass.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

The Magic should go all out trying to keep Howard, even change their name to the Orlando Howard+11 bums.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

It's not our fault everytime Wafer cracked the rotation something happened to fuck it up for him.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

This game actually needs Wafer. Take Q out.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Notorious do you think if Green was still around that Pierce would have already been traded?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Holy shit Glen Davis hit a jumper.

@UDK: No. But if Jeff was here we probably wouldn't have had to rush Paul back from injury and gave him more time to get into shape so Pierce probably would've gotten off to a better start. Also if we signed Green, I believe we still could've signed Pietrus.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

RIP being the assist man today. Finding Brewer off these screen curls on two separate ocassions. LOL @ Humphries garnering such heat when he's one of the most irrelevant starters in the NBA.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Humphries is a solid player and one of the best rebounders in the NBA, man.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

That wasn't my point.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

He's better than Boozer.

:lmao @ Bass passing out of a post-up situation against Jameer.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Scalabrine citing in the 1st quarter? YES.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Dwight Howard is 5/5 from the FT line tonight.

WTF?

Ok he just missed one.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Bout' time. Went 2-11 one night for me and as soon as I trade him, 5-6? WTF, man?!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

LOLORLANDO.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



WWF said:


>


.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

So you first post a red square and then quote yourself?

I wonder if Howard has put his house on sale yet.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

The Sixers were beating the Wizards by 30 at halftime.

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Oh yeah and K.G. has made Ryan Anderson a total non-factor.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

LMAO. Scalabrine, Korver, and Asik are destroying this Nets defense. Rip's just sitting in the corner; Watson isn't doing much. This is downright comedic.

Don't sleep on the white mamba.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

WWF remember when I said all the Magic shooters get cold at once during the playoffs? Yeah, this is a preview.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

^ Bro, I was just thinking about that.

And this has been a blessing in disguise for the C's. Avery Bradley has been very good in his role as a starter. He plays amazing defense and he's starting to become more confident on offense as well.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Notorious is bi-polar with his opinions on things. :side:

Anyways, notorious is it actually true that the Celtics will have two max contracts possible this upcoming offseason? I swear that's what the announcers said.

:lmao who in their right mind goes after Howard? You gotta be a fucking retard.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Yep it's true UDK.

Reportedly the plan is that we sign Kevin Love to try and lure Dwight here to play with Love, Rondo & Pierce.

I don't think it happens though.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Ehh, that could be possible if it wasn't possible because TWolves will just match whatever Love gets.

WWF remember when I said Jameer is a bum and comparable to Blake? Yeah, Blake>Jameer.


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

lol @ the pistons


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

It's Joe Dumars fault on why the Pistons are shit with no direction in sight. He killed that team.

And Dwight's offensive game is meh. It's average at best. The only thing he's above average at is dunking.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Jameer is so bad he can't even get to half court without turning it over. THis is his second time. This guy is worse than Fisher.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Nah UDK, Avery Bradley is putting that defense on his ass. Avery is in his head.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

No, Jameer really just sucks. Actually Orlando sucks as whole. This is why they will never win a championship with Howard. Ever.

Hey WWF remember when you made fun of the Lakers' offense, on this site and the other site, well look whose team only has 5 points in the quarter so far and 41 overall.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

This is Celtics basketball. The defense is outstanding. Team showing a lot of heart.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

That doesn't even matter. Celtics are missing Rondo and Allen and two other players. They have two bench players starting, and outperforming the Magic starting backcourt, and they are blowing the Magic out.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Rip is such a nice fit for this Chicago team.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

We're missing our starting PG, backup PG, starting SG, backup SF, and backup C.

We've held the Magic to under 50 points. Player of the game assuming we hold on and win, is the best defensive player on the team, Avery Bradley.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

lol @ UDK trying to troll me when I'm not even in in the thread. Playing 2K atm anyway.



WWF said:


> I'm slightly nervous about this.


Yeah.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Im actually not trolling you whatsoever.

Magic wont win a championship, 0% chance, Jameer DOES suck, Magic always go cold all at once which always eliminates them in the playoffs. Yeah, I'm just speaking the truth here.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Humphries botched a picture perfect 'oop' from D-Will and Stacey King says, "that ball hit Kris in the wrong body part - his hands".

:lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

And UDK to go along with what you said, some of Orlando shooters *cough* Anderson *cough* Redick, are useless against good defense.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Deng hurting his wrist is a blessing in disguise. It's a minor injury that allows him to rest without Thibodeau running him into the ground.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Anderson is extremely streaky. He's done this against San Antonio and Charlotte recently, as well. Redick has only attempted 2 shots, so I'm not sure what you're getting at there.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

GOOD WIN C's!!!!

And holy shit on that poster by JJJ.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Vintage Tim Duncan in the clutch against New Orleans.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

tony parker with 17 assists lol?


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

They rode Hamilton tonight. 42 minutes was Rip's highest minute total dating back three years now. Player of the game for sure. I feel bad for D-Will. His teammates are literally some of the least talented players in the NBA.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

KYLE FUCKING LOWRY with a TRIPLE FUCKING DOUBLE.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

:lmao 

My god if Knicks trade either Melo or Amare, especially Melo, then that whole Nuggets trade was the worst thing that ever happened to them. For a team that drafted so well for years, and still has, to trade away all those great picks for a one side of ball superstar would all be meaningless.


edit: And they will NEVER get Phil, so they should just leave that thought out of their head. He had enough of basketball, he doesn't want to deal with anymore superstars like Jordan/Kobe/Melo. He is done and they will have to find another coach to fix all their shit.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

It took us a month but we finally beat a +.500 team.

And did anyone else see Avery Bradley's interview on NBATV? He said that Jameer told him to stop pressuring him so much, and that Jameer didn't even wanna bring the ball up the court and wanted Hedo to bring the ball up. :lmao That's pathetic Jameer. No wonder Dwight wants an upgrade.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

:lmao before today, the Wizards, at 2-14, were only 4.5 games back out of the 8th spot in the East.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> :lmao
> 
> My god if Knicks trade either Melo or Amare, especially Melo, then that whole Nuggets trade was the worst thing that ever happened to them. For a team that drafted so well for years, and still has, to trade away all those great picks for a one side of ball superstar would all be meaningless.
> 
> 
> edit: And they will NEVER get Phil, so they should just leave that thought out of their head. He had enough of basketball, he doesn't want to deal with anymore superstars like Jordan/Kobe/Melo. He is done and they will have to find another coach to fix all their shit.


we're not trading Melo. It would be Amare who goes, if anything :no:. As I've said many times, Grunwald is Lucifer.

:lmao @ thinking we'd never get Phil. If this trade were to go through and we got D12, he'd def consider it. Plus, Dolan would throw so much cash at him and he'd get to coach the team he won a title with.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

You guys still wouldn't be championship contenders regardless.

Melo is one dimensional, Dwight has an offensive game that's average at best plus he's mentally weak. Adding to the fact that the Knicks would have an absolutely horrible supporting cast.

And Phil is retired for good. Have fun with Pringles.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



notorious_187 said:


> You guys still wouldn't be championship contenders regardless.
> 
> Melo is one dimensional, Dwight has an offensive game that's average at best plus he's mentally weak. Adding to the fact that the Knicks would have an absolutely horrible supporting cast.
> 
> And Phil is retired for good. Have fun with Pringles.


so we can't ever upgrade our supporting cast? 

Pringles is gone regardless, so...yeah


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

It'll take a little while since knowing how stupid the Knicks management is you'll probably trade any decent pieces you have for Dwight just like you did for that overrated one-dimensional guy named Carmelo.

I'd say you guys trade Amar'e, Chandler, Fields, Shumpert, Jorts and some draft picks for Dwight, Hedo, Wafer and Earl Clark.

:lmao


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> edit: And they will NEVER get Phil, so they should just leave that thought out of their head. He had enough of basketball, he doesn't want to deal with anymore superstars like Jordan/Kobe/Melo.


I agree; Good thing NY has no players like that. I also don't see them gettng one unless they ge a Phil-level coach first.



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> He is done and they will have to find another coach to fix all their shit.


Phil & Riley along with their own identical twins could not successfully accomplish that... In the words of new Dad Jay-Z, "99 Problems".


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



notorious_187 said:


> You guys still wouldn't be championship contenders regardless.
> 
> Melo is one dimensional, Dwight has an offensive game that's average at best plus *he's mentally weak.* Adding to the fact that the Knicks would have an absolutely horrible supporting cast.
> 
> And Phil is retired for good. Have fun with Pringles.


lolwut


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

idk what he meant by that but he could mean that he cries at every foul call(whether it's on him or if he is the one fouling.)


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

He must've run some tests on Dwight and withheld the results from everyone else on the planet.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Kevin Love = Just a boss.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

people still talk about what stephen a smith has to say?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Wait.

Lakers need a G.
One that can drive and get the defensive's attention.
One that can score at will
One that can shoot threes
A former MVP?
A former scoring leader?

Should we play the guess who game?


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

*How do you not score at least 60 points in an NBA game?*


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Flip Saunders has been fired this morning by the Wizards.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Flip has been awful. The Wizards offense and defense are erratic. Too many TOs


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

My predictions for tonight:
Knicks vs. *Bobcats*
Magic vs. *Pacers*
Cavaliers vs. *Heat*
Raptors vs. *Suns*
*Grizzlies* vs. Trail Blazers


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

If Knicks lose tonight. LOL


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Deng tore a ligament in his left wrist and will out be for awhile. Kobe tears a ligament in his shooting hand and hasn't missed a game. :kobe

Though I do wish Kobe had had surgery, I still think we would have been an 8th seed team while he was out, but then at least we would have a healthy, well as healthy as he ever gets, Kobe going into the end of the season.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Deng will be fine.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Am I the only one that doesn't understand why Cavs aren't playing Irving more? Are they actually that scared he will become too goo and have another Lebron situation? His per 36 numbers are better than Lebron himself in his rookie season. He's only playing 28 minutes and when he is on the court the Cavs are way better, but yet he still is on the bench for long stretches of the game. The only reason they should even consider him playing only this much is if they want to tank for another top player so they have a core to build from. If that is the case then they should start trading the few remaining assets they have, Varejo, Sessions, and Jaminson, and start building for the future.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

*Knicks* vs. Bobcats
Magic vs. *Pacers*
Cavaliers vs. *Heat*
Raptors vs. *Suns*
*Grizzlies* vs. Trail Blazers


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



LarryCoon said:


> *Knicks* vs. Bobcats
> Magic vs. *Pacers*
> Cavaliers vs. *Heat*
> Raptors vs. *Suns*
> Grizzlies vs. *Trail Blazers*


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't understand why Cavs aren't playing Irving more? Are they actually that scared he will become too goo and have another Lebron situation? His per 36 numbers are better than Lebron himself in his rookie season. He's only playing 28 minutes and when he is on the court the Cavs are way better, but yet he still is on the bench for long stretches of the game. The only reason they should even consider him playing only this much is if they want to tank for another top player so they have a core to build from. If that is the case then they should start trading the few remaining assets they have, Varejo, Sessions, and Jaminson, and start building for the future.


Byron Scott says Kyrie's minutes won't increase until he sees a better defensive effort.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

*Knicks* vs. LOLcats
Magic vs. *Pacers*
Cavaliers vs. *Heat*
Raptors vs. S*uns*
*Grizzlies* vs. Trail Blazers


----------



## Myst

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



notorious_187 said:


> Byron Scott says Kyrie's minutes won't increase until he sees a better defensive effort.


Didn't know that. I thought they just wanted to tank this year and playing Kyrie more = more wins.


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

No Celts or Nuggets tonight. A little disappointed.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



notorious_187 said:


> Byron Scott says Kyrie's minutes won't increase until he sees a better defensive effort.


I haven't watched much of any Cavs game this year but wow, Kyrie must be really bad defensively. He's been putting up good stats, a high FG% and doesn't TO the ball much for a rookie PG.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I cant imagine Kyrie is much worse than Sessions on defense, they are clearly tanking as best they can because otherwise this doesn't make sense.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Why the fuck do you give the ball to Baby with less than 5 seconds left on the shot clock? It's happened twice this quarter.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Dwight just 2 points away from taking the record.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Irving defending James at the end of the half and James only has 7 points. Looks like the fourth quarter came early today. :kobe3


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Kevin Love agrees to a 4 year, 62 million dollar deal.

Deserved, but he deserved the max that Rose/Durant got. Great nonetheless, I'm assuming that Rubio will get their 5 year deal or maybe they will convince their core that everyone has to take less to maintain their championship core ala Thunder.

Rubio/Wes/Williams/Love/??? doesn't seem too bad tbh. Wes will be a great defender in the near future, I don't see him ever becoming too great on offense.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

_Fantastic_ bounce back win for Orlando, giving Indiana their first loss at home. They got RAPED.

Ryan Anderson owns again.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Does the Bobcats management even want them to be good?

I think they tank the best because they're so horrible, it's like they're not tanking, they're just playing to their abilities.

LOL LeBron is single handedly keeping Cleveland in this game.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

1 point for Melo and they win. That's who you should trade right there. Deron Williams or any great PG with Amare/Chandler would just be complete rape. Melo=no championship

:lmao the only reason he got a point was because of a tech.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I bet you Cleveland could probably have the lead if Byron wasn't being a bitch and played Kyrie starter minutes as if he was the best player on the team.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

@ESPNSteinLine

Two sources close to process tell ESPN com that Kevin Love has NOT yet agreed to contract extension and that talks are still "ongoing"


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

notorious you know how you asked if anyone on the heat has killer instinct? well If I were to pick one I'd actually say it was Bosh, he's hit some clutch, he lead them to victory against the Hawks, he is destroying today, and he really isn't afraid of that last shot as you've seen with his three atempts.

I'd say it would go

1.Wade
2.Bosh
3.Chalmers
4.Rest of the team
5.Lebron

in terms of clutchness.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

1. Bosh
2. Wade
3. Chalmers
4. Cole
5. Battier
6. Rest of team
15. LeBron

Edit: LOLLEBRON!


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I would put Battier above Cole, Cole really hasn't proven much yet.

lol @ Lechoke keeping Cavs in the game. If it wasn't for Bosh getting the one rebound and getting fouled, they would probably be tied.

LOL @ Lebron having to inbound to ensure that he isn't the one on the line.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

i forgot about cole world he must have hit a wall or something.

wizards job is so attractive. they get rid of arenas and have a arena full of idiots that take his place. 

melo won't get traded the owner would want him more and it's clear the knicks lost for having two player who can't play together.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Yeah now that I think about it I'd put Battier over Cole.

It's also a shame that Miami's two best three point shooters don't have a single clutch bone in their body.

And if it wasn't for Bosh coming through in the clutch, LeChoke would've gave this game to Cleveland.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I wonder if benching Lebron in the fourth would ever happen. He IS a liability, there is no question about it, he has been so bad in the clutch it is ridiculous and teams WANT him to have the ball in the end.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

And it's even more pathetic that the Heat have to have LeBron inbound the ball because they don't want Cleveland to put him at the free throw line.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I wonder how **** will try to defend Lebron's fourth quarter failures this time. :bron3


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

He passed it to Bosh. Remember if you make the pass that makes you clutch.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

he also missed that jumper and Bosh got the rebound. Him missing=lead to points from Bosh=CLUTCH.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Is it me or does Raymond Felton look kinda fat?


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I'd rather he make a good pass then force up a poor shot.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Lopez is on pace to be back by the 10th of Feb. We fucking need him badly.

In B4 rebounding jokes.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

he does force bad shots, he missed two late in the game, both very forced. One was rebounded by Bosh and the other by the Cavs that lead to three on the other end.

When he said good pass, he meant that all he did was inbound the ball, aka he was just being sarcastic.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I'm not going to defend Lebron's awful FT performance again tonight. It makes sense though for Lebron to inbound the ball since he's the best passer and he has been terrible in the FT line (1-4).


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

LMA is lighting Marc's ass up.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

So Mark Cuban has made some "controversial" statements. He says the NBA is stupid for letting the NBA players go play in the Olympics for free and let the Olympics make millions of dollars off of it.

My take on it is if the players want to go represent their country for free, then goddamn it let them represent their country. I think Mark's just butthurt because Dirk played for the German national team during the lockout and Dirk said that's a reason he isn't playing good because he's fatigued.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Has anyone else noticed, how bad Blake G. has been flopping all season along with the rest of the team or is it just me?


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Barg's is playing really well this year.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

So what else is new about Cuban?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Anyone else watching Raptors tank right now, this is how it is done.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Did they wear the jerseys tonight?










Fuck these pussies aren't tanking right.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

they tried their best to tank, then Nash missed and they were all confused and stuff. 

I have no honestly no idea why teams dont go for threes in that instance. You always hear commentators talking about the quick two, but 99% of the time the quick two just ends up wasting time as the other team hits their free throws. You`re within four, hit two threes and it`s a tie game no matter what. If they miss one of their free throws then you only have to take a two in the next possession.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



Xile44 said:


> Has anyone else noticed, how bad Blake G. has been flopping all season along with the rest of the team or is it just me?


I've noticed it too. CP3 has done it in the past though even with the Hornets.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I laugh at people discussing Lebron's lack of clutch, b/c it reminds me of a few years back. I went to a Cavs game when the Lakers came to town. (Dad used to get tix when my fave team @ the time came.) Game was tied with about 10 seconds left, Cavs ball. Lebron gets the ball w/about half that time left. Held onto it to take a shot literally at the buzzer from inside the paint, & bricked it. Lakers won in OT. All our way home, sports-talk guys argue: Some upset @ Lebron for delaying, others saying he's the team's star.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

tanking in the nba has no benefit. the team with the best storyline representative wins the lottery.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



LarryCoon said:


> I'm not going to defend Lebron's awful FT performance again tonight. It makes sense though for Lebron to inbound the ball since he's the best passer and he has been terrible in the FT line (1-4).


He's never been a great FT shooter though..Always been high 70% low 80% FT shooter..So him going 9-10 would be more of a surprise I'd think

Always thought his shooting form had something to do with that but could be wrong..Always fades away on every shot he takes even though he's gotten better at straightening it out..Probably feels weird at the FT line because he can't really fade away


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



notorious_187 said:


> Is it me or does Raymond Felton look kinda fat?


Yes

Best fat player since Sir Charles


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



HeatWave said:


> He's never been a great FT shooter though..Always been high 70% low 80% FT shooter..So him going 9-10 would be more of a surprise I'd think
> 
> Always thought his shooting form had something to do with that but could be wrong..Always fades away on every shot he takes even though he's gotten better at straightening it out..Probably feels weird at the FT line because he can't really fade away


He's been pretty awful though the last few games, much more than usual.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Lebron likely has huge hands, I'm assuming his hands area as big as a C or PF, which probably has something to do with his FTs sucking ass. But who am I to make excuses for him, no one should suck at the free line, you learn how to shoot them as a kid and if you don't have right by the NBA then you truly do deserve to get shit on.


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Can you guess which PF is #1 in PER in the NBA? It ain't Kevin Love. It ain't Blake Griffin. 



It's Mr. Underrated Paul Millsap


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

PER is something created by ESPN right? Like their QB rating or whatever that they introduced last fall?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

this luol deng injury news is awful. ligament damage in his wrist.

he could get surgery, but he's out for 3 months. and probably be useless during the playoffs.

or he will just have to play through it.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



HeatWave said:


> PER is something created by ESPN right? Like their QB rating or whatever that they introduced last fall?


Yeah John Hollinger created it.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



cactus_jack22 said:


> Can you guess which PF is #1 in PER in the NBA? It ain't Kevin Love. It ain't Blake Griffin.
> 
> 
> 
> It's Mr. Underrated Paul Millsap


It certainly ain't Blake Griffin. He TOs the ball and has poor FT. Kevin Love's got a lot of 5-19 games so that hurted him too. Paul Millsap has been very good this year.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Gallo got a four year, 42 million dollar extension. That is likely what Harden will be looking for next year.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Ya so I'll be doing the vbookie for NBA now, if you guys want any particular games added tell me and I'll add them, otherwise I'll try to get the best matchup of the day. 

So instead of putting your useless predictions in here, go do it in the VBookie section and earn some credits and stuff. :side:


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

UDFK taking that mafia mod path.

Wolves are stupid. I think Kahn has some ego issue, where he doesn't want Love to stay b/c he didn't draft him apparently. Love does win b/c he can be a free agent right around the next CBA comes around and could potentially make more money.

Wizards going to ball tonight. New coach, same players, but different results will happen. If I say it enough it has to happen.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Didn't know you had it in you, kid. Atta' boy. Way to be a team player.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

The Mavs are getting their rings tonight. It's about damn time.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



IMPULSE said:


> UDFK taking that mafia mod path.
> 
> Wolves are stupid. I think Kahn has some ego issue, where he doesn't want Love to stay b/c he didn't draft him apparently. Love does win b/c he can be a free agent right around the next CBA comes around and could potentially make more money.
> 
> Wizards going to ball tonight. New coach, same players, but different results will happen. If I say it enough it has to happen.


Actually I just wanted to be a premium. Really, really hated my username.

I think they are actually saving their 5 year extension for Rubio, which is pretty ridiculous because they don't know whether or not Rubio will even be worth that sort of extension while Love already is.


I think Wizards need to rebuild on their rebuilding project, otherwise they will likely add Austin "Chucker" Rivers to their team and complete destroy their hopes for the next 15 years.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I hate my name too but I don't have PayPal so I can't get a premium.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

that's ridiculous. it's basically a three year contract and love can op out. the wolves were being cheap. it's like daring someone who wanted to stay to leave. let's haggle our franchise player b/c we need to continue our operation of continual stupidity.

a lot of vbookie seems to be mafia players. hey udk you hear about the colts new coach.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

it has a player option on the last year? Well that changes everything, they better hope they can get their shit together by then otherwise I highly doubt he is going to stay.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

K. Love must really like Minneapolis, because he can get WAY more money from another team.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

they better kiss his ass or it's 3 and out


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

isn't he still getting around 15 mil a year? Pretty sure that is the max, they just didnt give him max years because the TWolves will forever be failures.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Kevin Love is probably going to give Rubio a chance. Then he opts out if it doesn't work


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Rubio/Love/Williams is a good core, but they will need to find a better center than Darko if they want to start winning and want to have any hopes of keeping him.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Love wanted max so they gave him a yr & 18 mil less...Minnesota loves being on bottom


and for a star player, Melo scoring 1 point is beyond unacceptable


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Kevin Love is the greatest white American player in NBA history.



notorious_187 said:


> I hate my name too but I don't have PayPal so I can't get a premium.


I traded credits to someone for them to buy me a premium membership a couple years ago when credits were somewhat relevant.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



HeatWave said:


> Love wanted max so they gave him a yr & 18 mil less...Minnesota loves being on bottom
> 
> 
> and for a star player, Melo scoring 1 point is beyond unacceptable


I heard his excuse was he had some nagging pain in his hand and he wanted to be more of a facilitator during that game.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

He didnt really get many assists though did he? He had like 5. Maybe he's finally learning that he can't win games himself and he should involve his big men. Kobe, it's your turn to realize the same thing.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Eric Gordon close to agreeing to a max extension with NOLA.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

LOL Eric Gordon is not a max player.

Now he could become one, without a doubt. But he's so injury prone that there's a chance his career will never reach it's full potential because of injuries a la Brandon Roy.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

well it's not like they can't offer him nothing, he would go to FA and get a max contract from someone anyways and they would have to match it. They need to secure their future, which includes Gordon, or else no one will ever buy them.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Cant catch a break can we?
Lopez out till Feb. our starting Sf is done for the season and possibly his career ( sadly for him). Now Brooks will miss his 2nd game and is a game time decision Friday.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



LarryCoon said:


> I heard his excuse was he had some nagging pain in his hand and he wanted to be more of a facilitator during that game.


It was his non shooting hand though


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

My predictions:
Nets vs. *Sixers*
Bobcats vs. *Wizards*
Knicks vs. *Cavaliers*
*Heat* vs. Pistons
Pacers vs. *Bulls*
*Bucks* vs. Rockets
Hornets vs. *Thunder*
*T'Wolves* vs. Mavericks
*Hawks* vs. Spurs
Raptors vs. *Jazz*
*Nuggets *vs. Kings
*Clippers* vs. Lakers
*Trail Blazers* vs. Warriors


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Forbes has come out with a list naming the most valuable NBA teams.

1. Lakers (900 mil)
2. Knicks (780 mil)
3. Bulls (600 mil)
4. Mavericks (497 mil)
5. Celtics (482 mil)
6. Heat (457 mil)
7. Rockets (453 mil)
8. Warriors (450 mil)
9. Spurs (418 mil)
10. Suns (395 mil)
11. Magic (385 mil)
12. Raptors (382 mil)
13. Blazers (370 mil)
14. Nets (357 mil)
15. Thunder (348 mil)
16. Jazz (335 mil)
17. Pistons (332 mil)
18. Cavaliers (329 mil)
19. Wizards (328 mil)
20. Clippers (324 mil)
21. Nuggets (316 mil)
22. Sixers (314 mil)
23. Kings (300 mil)
24. Hornets (285 mil)
25. Pacers (283 mil)
26. Bobcats (277 mil)
27. T'Wolves (272 mil)
28. Hawks (270 mil)
29. Grizzlies (269 mil)
30. Bucks (268 mil)


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



Xile44 said:


> Cant catch a break can we?
> Lopez out till Feb. our starting Sf is done for the season and possibly his career ( sadly for him). Now Brooks will miss his 2nd game and is a game time decision Friday.


Who possibly ended their career? Stevenson? James?


----------



## Dub

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

That televison deal with Time Warner help them alot.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

LOLCATS.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



WWF said:


> Who possibly ended their career? Stevenson? James?


Sophmore Damion James. His foot has been killing him since last season, he is done this year and and in his first 2 years combined he would have played only 32 games. We are not gonna renew him, sadly he is done and that foot will never be the same, basically stone feet. He was very energetic, solid defender and good rebounder and hustle type of guy, who could be a nice role-player on teams, but with his foot haunting him, he may not have much. ( Yes it's that bad)


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Wow, that's terrible. If it happened to a veteran who got a full career it wouldn't be as major, but for it to happen to such a young guy must be devastating for him.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



WWF said:


> Wow, that's terrible. If it happened to a veteran who got a full career it wouldn't be as major, but for it to happen to such a young guy must be devastating for him.


Definitely. Sad to see guy's go down like this.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Cant wait when we wear our classic retro Jersey's they look sweet.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I remember he kicked ass in 2K and had high potential, so he'd turn into a baller in that game.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



WWF said:


> I remember he kicked ass in 2K and had high potential, so he'd turn into a baller in that game.


Yeah, he was pretty explosive and athletic.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Hump is good, why the fuck did no one try to even sign him?
To worried about him being distracted by Kim?


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

wolves are so dumb b/c their basically playing a waiting game and saying we're think williams or rubio will turn out to be worth more than you.

wizards getting win number 3 seems likely. they gave the new coach a gimme for his first game.


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

D ROSE's swag is too much.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



Xile44 said:


> Hump is good, why the fuck did no one try to even sign him?
> To worried about him being distracted by Kim?


People were mostly talking about Chris Paul and Dwight Howard during the preseason that they barely talked about Humphries not being signed yet. I was wondering that too.

@heatwave

I was only reiterating what ESPN reported.


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Craptors are crap


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Wow, what a win against the atlantic division leader's.

Deron pulled through with 34 and 11 assist with many clutch shot's, Hump with 19 rebounds.

I wish this team was healthy. Deron and Hump pulling through :gun:

Im not one to make fun of any team but what a joke, Knicks seriously? What a huge disappointment they have been


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

:lmao at the Knicks


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

who else is watching Lechoke and the chokers choke again?


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Didn't even realize they were playing tonight.

They are up by 3 with 9 seconds left. Detroit is gonna miss their final shot. Lebron escapes with 32 points and POTG


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

TAKE OVER, D-ROSE


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> who else is watching Lechoke and the chokers choke again?


I saw Lechoke choke those freethrows in.

13-14 FT attempts, good to see he got out of his slump


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I understand this is the wrong topic but fuck the NXT section.

OMG NXT is so garbage wtf Titus cant even get a decent heel reaction and whats with this rapping song he and Percy have? Jesus Fucking Christ


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

SCLABRINE!? FUCK.


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



BOSS said:


> SCLABRINE!? FUCK.


My thoughts exactly 

3rd quarter was an abortion.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Bulls are going to struggle without Deng. 

But whatever. Homecourt in teh NBA is overrated. Just gotta get in, and we're ready to go.

Hopefully Deng can somehow return in a few weeks.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

The moment was too big for the mamba tonight.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



LarryCoon said:


> I saw Lechoke choke those freethrows in.
> 
> 13-14 FT attempts, good to see he got out of his slump


Is it true he threw in a inbounds pass from behind his back? That sounds somewhat impossible to me lol


----------



## Oracle

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

what a win


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

word on teh street is that deng will be back for the heat. :mark:


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



BOSS said:


> Bulls are going to struggle without Deng.
> 
> But whatever. Homecourt in teh NBA is overrated. Just gotta get in, and we're ready to go.
> 
> Hopefully Deng can somehow return in a few weeks.


Deng is important, but Brewer replaced him well tonight. Bulls lost because of an awful 3rd quarter performance, that I wouldn't expect to see again.

CJ didn't really look interested tonight, Asik was far from his best and Boozer was totally meh.

How long is BIG TAJ out for?



Father Flex said:


> The moment was too big for the mamba tonight.


Indeed :sad:


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Taj should be back Sunday. He has a high ankle sprain.

Boozer was awful on defense tonight - almost a complete reincarnation of his defense against Indiana last year in the playoffs. MOVE YOUR FEET on defense. It seems so elementary.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Boozer is always awful on defense.

West is way too good for him.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

LOLKnicks.

And Xile44 I know I give you hard time sometimes, but considering how weak the bottom of the East is, the Nets would be at least in the running for 7th or 8th seed if they had a healthy Brook.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

It's not even West solely. Psycho T seemingly has a career night every game when facing Boozer. It's embarassing. Nobody can convince me that Tyler is incredibly quicker or shiftier than Boozer, which is why he can't stay in front of him. That sets up a quick catch and shoot jumper or a jab-step jumper with Boozer playing off of Hansborough.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

First of all, :lmao at the Heat being talked about only if they lose. 



HeatWave said:


> Is it true he threw in a inbounds pass from behind his back? That sounds somewhat impossible to me lol


Didn't seem like it. Are you referring to the one to Bosh for the and-1?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Didn't watch the game, someone from ESPN on twitter said LeBron threw one..

So based on this thread's book of clutch, Rose failed tonight right? smh


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

do you want me to insult the heat letting the Pistons, one of the worst teams in the league, come back and keep the game close all throughout the fourth? If you honestly expect anyone to praise the Heat for beating the Pistons whatsoever then you're kidding yourself, it shouldn't have been this close.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



HeatWave said:


> Didn't watch the game, someone from ESPN on twitter said LeBron threw one..
> 
> So based on this thread's book of clutch, Rose failed tonight right? smh


Exactly, its just a bunch of personal definitions of clutch and it seems like people are actually looking out for ways to criticize Lebron. Nothing surprising really, ever since the decision. Rose lost today without Deng, nobody talks about it. If Lebron were to lose today without Wade, different story.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



notorious_187 said:


> LOLKnicks.
> 
> And Xile44 I know I give you hard time sometimes, but considering how weak the bottom of the East is, the Nets would be at least in the running for 7th or 8th seed if they had a healthy Brook.


I hope we can steal some games and get some more wins, so when Lopez comes back we try to make a push. But I see us getting 9th seed at this moment. IMO Knicks will get better and Celtics will get the 8th seed. Lopez may be rusty coming off an injury

Our inside presence is awful. We are a jump shooting team with out Lopez, he is missed badly.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



HeatWave said:


> Didn't watch the game, someone from ESPN on twitter said LeBron threw one..
> 
> So based on this thread's book of clutch, Rose failed tonight right? smh





LarryCoon said:


> Exactly, its just a bunch of personal definitions of clutch and it seems like people are actually looking out for ways to criticize Lebron. Nothing surprising really, ever since the decision. Rose lost today without Deng, nobody talks about it. If Lebron were to lose today without Wade, different story.


If either of you think Lebron is clutch whatsoever then your opinions on people's clutchness is absolutely worthless and should be ignored. The guy is not clutch, every single analyst and former player agrees, he doesn't get it done when he should.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



LarryCoon said:


> Exactly, its just a bunch of personal definitions of clutch and it seems like people are actually looking out for ways to criticize Lebron. Nothing surprising really, ever since the decision. Rose lost today without Deng, nobody talks about it. If Lebron were to lose today without Wade, different story.


The Pacers bench is better than the Pistons entire team so of course people would talk more if LeBron lost today than if the Bulls lost.

LarryCoon this wouldn't be a discussion if you would just admit LeBron isn't clutch.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

How did Rose fail? Made the right play. Annihilated two defenders, Hibbert came with help, and Rose made the right last second play and swung the ball. I don't know what you guy are debating but even Jordan didn't win them all.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Denver is playing pretty beastly tonight.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Spurs scored 105...Impressive


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

LOL I can't take Pau trying to fight someone seriously.

And LMAO at Metta World Peace calling out Reggie Evans as the game headed to commercial. I thought you were advocating World Peace?


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



notorious_187 said:


> The Pacers bench is better than the Pistons entire team so of course people would talk more if LeBron lost today than if the Bulls lost.
> 
> LarryCoon this wouldn't be a discussion if you would just admit LeBron isn't clutch.


There is no way you can compare a loaded Bulls team losing Luol Deng to a very top-heavy team in Miami losing Dwayne Wade. It is not even close.

Lebron's body of work has shown that he could be clutch but he's also got games where he choked. During the finals, I can say that Lebron choked but I wouldn't outright say that he has no ability to be clutch because he has proven that he could be. Have people forgotten how he carried his cavs team against Detroit, possibly the best team at the time in the playoffs? What about against the Bulls and Celtics?

For almost a decade, people called Dirk soft and a choker. Dirk was punked by the Miami Heat in 2006 and the next year his team lost to an 8th seed in the Warriors. Now suddenly he's got ice in his veins?

The only way for Lebron to "win" per se is to average a 30/10/10 in the finals, win finals MVP, successfully shut down the other team's best offensive wing, have Wade & Bosh play like shit and hit the game winner at least 3 times. Not even Jordan did that. 



Father Flex said:


> How did Rose fail? Made the right play. Annihilated two defenders, Hibbert came with help, and Rose made the right last second play and swung the ball. I don't know what you guy are debating but even Jordan didn't win them all.


See thats the thing. Even though Rose lost to an inferior team, I don't think he failed. Rose made some clutch plays but it just wasn't falling from his teammates. Rose has also proven in other games that he is clutch so I wouldn't suddenly change my entire opinion on Rose just for losing to the Pacers


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Yes. LeBron has had clutch moments but I wouldn't call him a clutch player. Everyone has moments.

The Bulls also lost Taj Gibson, their best bench player.

Injured D-Rose/Watson
Hamilton/Brewer
Korver/Butler
Boozer/Scalabrine
Noah/Asik

Chalmers/Cole
Battier/Miller
LeBron/Jones
Bosh/Haslem
Anthony/Curry

Looks pretty even to me.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I recon it looks even to you because there is a very good player named Lebron on the Heat's team? Other than that, there is no way that looks even. And no, Omer Asik is the better bench player


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

And there's a very good player named Chris Bosh who's better than any frontcourt player on the Chicago Bulls.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Cavs are now above the Knicks in the standings by 0.5 and currently rest in the 8th spot for the playoffs :lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I hope the Knicks extend Pringles just for the lulz.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



notorious_187 said:


> And there's a very good player named Chris Bosh who's better than any frontcourt player on the Chicago Bulls.


Bosh is a bit better than Boozer. As for Noah/Omer vs Joel/Curry, there is no comparison. Joakim Noah is a centerpiece for a Dwight Howard trade. Joel Anthony and Curry are minimum players.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Haha, Noah is trash.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

he isn't a very good centerpiece and that trade was never proposed or thought of. I just suggested a possible package that Bulls could offer, they would need far more than just Noah since he only plays one side of ball and he isn't even really incredibly great on that end.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Bosh is a bit better than Boozer?

Guess you didn't watch the Chicago series last year.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Weren't you comparing this year's (today's) roster notorious?



WWF said:


> Haha, Noah is trash.


You wouldn't want to get Noah in return?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

And Bosh is still better than Boozer this year. Bosh is a top 5 PF, Boozer is potentially top 10, but maybe not.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



LarryCoon said:


> You wouldn't want to get Noah in return?


Not at all, my friend. I don't want anyone on the Bulls.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Love, Pau, Dirk, Alridge, and Amare are all better than Bosh. Bosh is no doubt better than Boozer though.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

lolpau

I'd take bosh over him


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I wouldn't, Pau plays better defense than Bosh which is the only real reason. Their offensive games are basically identical, honestly they do the exact same stuff on offense.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Love, Pau, Dirk, Alridge, and Amare are all better than Bosh. Bosh is no doubt better than Boozer though.


I think Bosh is better than LMA and Pau but that's just my opinion.

What the fuck Toronto? You're not tanking right. You need to just lose this game in OT against Utah.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I agree w/ Mr. Notorious. I'd probably take him over Dirk too, but that's just a personal preference, and nothing more. He's probably not better.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Ehh, I suppose. I lost a lot I use to like about Bosh last year when he was the biggest crying bitch in sports, but he's regained some of my respect this year with his performances without Wade there. Showing that he is the clutchest player on the Heat without Wade there.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

The Hornets and David Stern failed to reach a deal with Eric Gordon on an extension. Gordon will be an RFA this offseason. David Stern has really ruined that organization, and I think relocation will come in the next 5 years.

However back on to Gordon...come on Danny, work your magic.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I think a lot of people underrate Bosh because he's viewed as the 3rd wheel on the Heat and people have forgotten how truly fantastic he was when it was just him in Toronto.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

No way is Bosh better than LMA. Bosh is the beneficiary of Lebron's passes, Lamarcus has to carry Portland each and every night.

I wish Lakers would just beat the Clippers already. Clipper's ego gets bigger and bigger


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

**** you realize that Bosh was a 24/12 guy in Toronto right? Playing with Wade and LBJ just made him look worse than he actually is.

Before you stated that you dont even think he's worth a max or a franchise player, a max contract is likely the only way you guys could ever potentially get him.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



LarryCoon said:


> No way is Bosh better than LMA. Bosh is the beneficiary of Lebron's passes, Lamarcus has to carry Portland each and every night.


The fuck you think Bosh did in Toronto? He was amazing then.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> **** you realize that Bosh was a 24/12 guy in Toronto right? Playing with Wade and LBJ just made him look worse than he actually is.
> 
> Before you stated that you dont even think he's worth a max or a franchise player, a max contract is likely the only way you guys could ever potentially get him.


IIRC I said his current play isn't worth a max contract but he has the potential to become a max contract type player if injuries don't get in the way. Offering him a max contract is very risky. It could either turn out really good or really bad.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Sign him to a max contract, Danny. Do it, PUSSY.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Like I said before, that is the only way they are getting him because David Stern will be a pussy about it and not offer him that much.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

WWF what do you think about Otis not giving Ryan Anderson an extension?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Harris missed four free throws in double overtime. BUM.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I'd assume he would've given him a max contract, sort of a 'last hurrah' before he's fired, so I'm fine with it. I like him a lot, but he's really not that good and will likely get a bloated contract in the off-season, whether it's with the Magic or somewhere else.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

What are you guys talking about? I said Bosh is better than Boozer, but not Lamarcus.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Oh my bad Larry. But Bosh and LMA is really close.

And this Lakers/Clippers game is getting intense. Even the guy promoting World Peace is getting physical out there. I think DeAndre would've wrecked him though.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

You said LA carries his team and Bosh benefits from LBJ when that isn't the case since when Bosh was alone with the Raps he was ripping shit up and had way better stats than LA does now with a way worse team.

I still feel LA is better now, but Bosh was way better when he was with the Raps. He's become passive.

MWP would wreck everyone.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

You said LaMarcus carries the load in Portland while Bosh is the beneficiary of LeBron & Wade. I retort, by saying that Bosh had less talent around him in Toronto than Aldridge has in Portland, thus carrying a larger load, which can be seen through his superior statistics.

*Edit: *So, this post is a more complex and intellectually gripping version of what UDK said.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Boozer also had those monster stats in Jazz. I put less stock in putting numbers up in a bad team. There was a game this week where Bosh was carrying the team and creating the shots when Lebron disappeared in the 4th but most nights, Bosh gets his shots from double teams/ aggressive help on Lebron and Wade.

Well yeah WWF and UDK, I was referring to this year though.. with Bosh in Miami and Lamarcus without Roy


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

WWF is a failure with his post.

Fisher is just a flopper that it sickens me.

LA games are better than every other rivalary in basketball because of the crowd and intensity of the two teams. Maybe if Celtics were still relevant(LOL) they would be the best, but sadly they suck.


----------



## slassar136

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

McRoberts just got ejected.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

how are Clippers only winning by 2 I have no idea. We are fucking sucking ass this game.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

MWP MVP MWP MVP.

What a guy. What a game.


----------



## slassar136

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Ah fuck, looks like I'm going to lose all my credits


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I can't believe the Clippers blew their lead. What a collapse this was.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Who bets against the Lakers?

WE HAVE WORLD PEACE ON OUR SIDE. Bynum was also great. Kobe had an off game, but was alright in the fourth.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*


----------



## Dub

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Gasol was great tonight and lol at him touching paul's head, I need a gif of that. Props to goudelock as well, I want to see more of him.


----------



## Myst

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

The Lob Angeles showdown was intense! Really enjoyed the game and Pau's effort tonight. That last bit between him, Kobe and Paul was hilarious too. Wish I knew what they were saying to each other.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Dirk on commentary is priceless. TAKE DIT WISH YOU!~!~

SHUT IT DOWN, LET'S GO HOOOOME.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

My predictions for tonight:
Celtics vs. *Magic*
*Grizzlies* vs. Clippers

Rondo, Ray Allen & J.O. are all out for the Celtics. Mickael Pietrus, Keyon Dooling and Chris Wilcox are expected to play.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I'll take Boston. I'm still scarred from the last loss.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I'd expect Orlando would play their asses off to try to get revenge for that embarrassing loss which is why I picked them.


----------



## Myst

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I'm excited for the Grizzlies vs Clippers game. Hope it's a good one, with Memphis pulling out the win.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

So apparently the Bulls are upset and can't wait to play the Pacers again because of how much the Pacers were celebrating like they just won the Larry O'Brien after they beat them.

I love this Bulls-Pacers rivalry, moreso because majority of the time their games deliver.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I wouldn't call it a rivalary yet, the seeds have been planeted though and hopefully it can be good for years.

That is why I hate the Lakers/Clippers, that would have probably been the most intense rivalary since Boston/Lakers in the 80s, share the same court, share the same fans, and share the city. Not only that, but CP3 was suppose to be a Laker, but he ended up a Clipper which kind of just adds to it as well as the fact Pau was being traded for CP3 which probably means he isn't too happy about it. Too bad the Lakers are done in about 2 years completely and will have to start rebuilding while the Clippers have a pretty young core in CP3/Jordan/Griffin


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Yep. Bulls/Pacers, Thunder/Grizzlies and Wolves/Clippers IMO will be the top 3 rivalries of the next 4-6 years.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Wolves/Clippers?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

The Wolves will be contenders in a minimum 2 seasons from now, the Clippers will be an elite team probably by next season and I think Love/Griffin will constantly be compared to each other as they will be hands down the two best PF's, I also think they will make some very interesting playoff series. That's why.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Love will probably be best hands down PF while Griffin either becomes the Vince Carter of SGs or develops more of his game so that he doesn't depend on his athletism.

Anthony Davis will obv. be the best PF btw.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I'll wait till Davis gets to the NBA but he does have the potential to be. Even though he's in college he's already a better defender than Griffin and Love, is more athletic and a better shot blocker.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Quick question.

Anyone else find it interesting that Wyc Grousbeck (The Celtics majority owner) happened to be a guest commentator for the 1st half in the Celtics-Magic game on Monday with Dwight in town. Also in this game, multiple times he mentioned that the Celtics will have the ability to sign two max contract players under certain circumstances. And now it comes out that Dwight is interested in the Celtics.

:hmm:


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Where is it said that Dwight is interested in the Celtics?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Heads up for anyone that hasn't voted yet....

Just 5 more days to get your All-Star votes in


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Where is it said that Dwight is interested in the Celtics?


I guess I used the wrong word with interested, but he's considering the Celtics.

http://www.bostonherald.com/sports/...8&format=&page=1&listingType=celt#articleFull


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*










:lmao

Surprised CP did not flop after that flagrant rub


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



Xile44 said:


> :lmao
> 
> Surprised CP did not flop after that flagrant rub


:lmao


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

DUDE DON'T TOUCH THE HAIR.


----------



## Dub

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



Xile44 said:


> :lmao
> 
> Surprised CP did not flop after that flagrant rub


Such a funny moment.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Doc should really consider starting Pietrus and bring Ray off the bench.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Points scored all of last game: 56
Points scored in the 1st quarter tonight: 32


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

That just goes to show how bad the Magic team will be in the playoffs. Inconsistent and unreliable.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

It was the worst game in Magic history, you *******.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Magic are just bad.

Speakng of which, lol at Magic doing better without Howard on the floor.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Lakers are just atrocious.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

What does this mean to you WWF: 4-1?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Nothing, considering that was 3 years ago. It has no bearing right now.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Nothing eh?

Magic win that championship and there would be doubt whether or not Howard would be staying right now. Instead, he is as good as gone and Lakers will remain better than the LOLMagic.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Can't wait.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



WWF said:


> Lakers are just atrocious.


 Nick Van Exel isn't walking through that door..


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Wait, did Eric Gordon turn down a max contract extension from the Hornets?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Basically..He should be moved by trade deadline


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Why the fuck would they move him?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

They didn't offer him a max, it was like a 4 year deal worth 40 mil or something.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Ah ok, from what I heard they were offering him a max contract earlier in the week.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



WWF said:


> Why the fuck would they move him?


Get someone back with a longer deal because he's not staying imo


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

he's a restricted FA, he's staying no matter what.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Few teams (Pacers) will likely swoop up Gordon


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

If he doesn't come to Boston, then I hope he goes to Indy.

Gordon, Granger, Hibbert, West, Hansbrough, George, Collison, Hill...

OMGFUTURE.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Why would be be staying no matter what?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

he's not going anywhere, honestly, without Gordon the Hornets wouldn't even be able to sell.

@JM why would they let him leave? It doesn't make sense to make sure he is in the trade offer from the Clippers if they are just going to let him walk.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

The Hornets can still get sold.

There was a guy wanting to buy them during the lockout but the NBA won't let him because he wants to move them to IIRC either St. Louis or Kansas City.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

The Pacers' size is that team's advantage. 6'8 Granger at SG, 6'10 SF, 6'9 PF, 7'1 C? That even gave the Bulls trouble, depleted or not, and they have arguably the best collection of frontcourt players in the NBA.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

They're going to match whatever he signs, in all likeliness. You don't let a player like him walk away.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

If they aren't willing to sign him to a max extension there's no total guarantee they'd match one either.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



Father Flex said:


> The Pacers' size is that team's advantage. 6'8 Granger at SG, 6'10 SF, 6'9 PF, 7'1 C? That even gave the Bulls trouble, depleted or not, and they have arguably the best collection of frontcourt players in the NBA.


Hibbert is 7'2", that one inch matters.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

It's so cool how Dwight Howard doesn't have to leave the paint after 3 seconds unlike all other players.

Flex, Granger is SF and George is the 6'10 SG. I think they're one of the few teams to have their SG be the second tallest player on the starting lineup.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Hibbert is still a jobber. We've manhandled him every game, other than last night, over the last three years.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Hibbert is no longer a jobber, people that fail to realize how he has gotten better annoys me. He isn't going to stay a bum at center forever, I'd say he is probably their best player this season.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Hibbert is fantastic, bro.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Which trade do you guys think is better?

Eric Gordon for Paul George, some filler players, draft picks and cash.
Eric Gordon for DeMar DeRozan, Ed Davis, Amir Johnson and a draft pick.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

He can go to Indiana.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Paul George is Indiana's best player; not Hibbert. People fail to realize how weak he is in the post. Can't hold position at all. Granger is a better low post player than Hibbert.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Paul George? Are you fucking kidding?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

notorious, Gordon isn't getting traded. He is staying with the Hornets, 99% likely.

George is not their best player. Hibbert plays some defense and can score, he showed as much against Bynum which I found impressive.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Oh, excuse me. I forgot the srs tag.

*
SRS*


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Paul George is Indy's best defensive player, that's for sure.

And he's a good offensive player too, he just needs a little improvement at his shot selection.

UDK, if the Hornets refuse to sign Gordon to a max contract extension, what makes you think that if someone offers him a max contract they'll match it? Especially considering they're gonna draft their star player for the future in the offseason.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Celtics can easily be this years version of post lockout Knicks..

If Hornets not gonna offer him a max, might as well get something for him before he's gone..Pointless to wait till offseason


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Well if we are then I want to actually win the title.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



notorious_187 said:


> Paul George is Indy's best defensive player, that's for sure.
> 
> And he's a good offensive player too, he just needs a little improvement at his shot selection.
> 
> UDK, if the Hornets refuse to sign Gordon to a max contract extension, what makes you think that if someone offers him a max contract they'll match it? Especially considering they're gonna draft their star player for the future in the offseason.


they probably thought they could get him for less or wanted to give him less, but if someone offers him max then they will for sure match it, they won't just let him walk.

You need a core of great young players, not just one, they don't want to be like the Cavs/Heat that draft an amazing player, but one that is too amazing so they can't be bad for another year to get another great player. A core of Gordon and Davis/Drummond(or whoever) and another player lottery pick in the draft would make the Hornets actually sellable.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

LOLORLANDO.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*








They're back


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Howard is -17, they would be better off without him.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

"I'm not a real doctor, I'm Doc Rivers"

:lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

E'TWAUN MOORE!!!!

What a steal with the #55 pick.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Oh, and it appears UDFK is a Magic fan now. :kane


----------



## Alco

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



WWF said:


> "I'm not a real doctor, I'm Doc Rivers"
> 
> :lmao


:lmao

Hilarious


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

lol at the thought of that. Magic as in the guy that was actually good and won championships.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Make your name Ervin 'Magic' Johnson, then. Specificity is the key.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Orlando Magic are irrelevant so that really isn't necessary.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Good to know Glen Davis is still a Celtic at heart.

Thanks for putting us back in the game.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

He was bitching the other day about his role. He can fuck off.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

You know what they say.

You live by the three....

Well you guys know the rest.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Boston is one of if not the mentally toughest team in the league..


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

A little question here that a few of my friends are discussing...

Players to lead their team in scoring, rebounding and 3PM? 

I figured Rasheed did one year at least but apparently not. Closest he got was 8.2 boards to Dale Davis's 8.8. Ideas anyone?

All stemming of course from what Love is doing this year.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Dirk?

A lol at Jameer getting owned in consecutive games by Boston's 3rd string and 4th string PG's respectively.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Pretty sure Love is doing it this year. Probably last year, too.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

why are Magic so tragic even with Howard?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Gotta give it to Boston. No clue how they do it, but Orlando can't beat 'em.

lmao @ Doc hugging Jameer as he was walking to Orlando's bench.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

LeBron? Kidd?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Those Grizzly throwback jerseys are atrocious.

Clippers ones are full of win though.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Mo Williams led the Cavs in 3s in his super season where he lead in all 5 major categories I do believe. Kidd idk.

Dirk seems likely. I'm guessing 2001 or 2002 before Terry arrived.

Love is doing it WWF, that's what this is stemming from I said.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

PG: Hedo/Nelson
SG: Richardson/Redick
SF: Wafer/Q. Rich
PF: Anderson/Clark
C: Howard

Do it, Stan.
*
Edit:* Didn't even see that line, JM.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Oilers vs Packers


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

You left off Glen Davis WWF. Are you cruel or something? He's giving his all.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I'd rather have Daniel Orton out there.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Last guesses: Melo, Gerald Wallace, Rudy Gay?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Last guesses about what?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

JM asking about players to lead team in scoring, Rebs & 3 pointers made


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Oh. Wallace may actually have done it now that I think about it, he used to play the SF/PF a lot and was a good rebounded and scorer but I think Jackson got more threes and I think he scored more as well.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I can confirm that DIRK did it in 02-03. Nash led them in 3s in 01-02.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I doubt Gerald Wallace did it with Okafor on the team, maybe in 09-10.

What about Shawn Marion before Nash came?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Griffin is going for blocks...:mark:


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



notorious_187 said:


> Good to know Glen Davis is still a Celtic at heart.
> 
> Thanks for putting us back in the game.


:lmao


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

javale mcgee think he's a near max player. that logic at work. you get the knuckleheads develop them and then they want out of your price range.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Wait IMPULSE are you joking or are you serious?

Does McGee really think he's worth a max contract?


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

i heard it on the espn show. but espn is awful with their reporting. so i checked it out on more credible sources. they say the wizards are comfortable about retaining him b/c he'll be running back like nick young. i still don't know why you would want him back, but that makes much more sense. i could see mcgee thinking he's worth more than offered.

same show indicated that gordon think he's top tier player. like real superstar level and wants a max not sidekick status.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

"The Memphis Microwave" OJ Mayo!


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Charles Barkley on the Wizards: I call them the Bullets because I wanna shoot them

:lmao


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

So I take everyone has seen that article about James possibly wanting to go back to the Cavs in 2014 because he doesn't Riley's practices. I don't exactly think that is true, but I do think Lebron may leave once his contract is done. Not because of Riley or a wanting to go back to the Cavs, but because Wade won't last much longer after their contracts expire because of the way Wade plays. So if Wade does retire at an early age, which I fully expect because of his injuries and lack of durability, do you guys think that Lebron would jump ship to somewhere else?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I never thought they'd win a title their 1st year together for chemistry/ego/age reasons, but thought the 2nd year was a must win because they came together to start a dynasty and if they came into their 3rd year of a 4-5 yr guaranteed deal together looking for a title then doubt has crept in that this just won't work & it will snowball from there. That's why I thought they had the early opt out just because of that..Do I see LeBron back in Cleveland? Nah because Dan Gilbert won't let bygones be bygones . Also don't think LeBron would join up with 2 other all-stars again either but I do believe LeBron would be gone & probably Wade too because I think he's had issues with Riley in the past as well & wouldn't have stayed if LeBron didn't join up. I can see Bosh staying regardless


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I watched all the open court vids and this week's halftime shows. I really think there is legit heat between Shaq and Charles


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



HeatWave said:


> I never thought they'd win a title their 1st year together for chemistry/ego/age reasons, but thought the 2nd year was a must win because they came together to start a dynasty and if they came into their 3rd year of a 4-5 yr guaranteed deal together looking for a title then doubt has crept in that this just won't work & it will snowball from there. That's why I thought they had the early opt out just because of that..Do I see LeBron back in Cleveland? Nah because Dan Gilbert won't let bygones be bygones . Also don't think LeBron would join up with 2 other all-stars again either but I do believe LeBron would be gone & probably Wade too because I think he's had issues with Riley in the past as well & wouldn't have stayed if LeBron didn't join up. I can see Bosh staying regardless


I agree. If they fail to win a title or even manage only one title then I can see this being the end of the retarded "big three era". Throwing away all your future stars and failing to be incredibly successful because of lack of bench will probably scare teams in the future, or at least I hope that is the case.

So far look at the teams

The Heat: They are likely to get a title, maybe even a couple, but if they fail to win a title then they will ultimately been seen as the team that made the biggest move that turned out to be the biggest failure in the history of basketball

The Knicks: LOLKnicks. They threw away so much potential for a one dimensional player and has ultimately made them far WORSE than they were before. Not only do they not have a good future now, getting rid of their young talent, but they also will have to be bad for years again to be good.

The Nets: LOLNETS. They traded future picks and talent for a RENTAL of a player. Now they are either going to have to get Howard in FA or be left without some great players that they could have otherwise had and already have had a solid core of young players established.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Pop quiz.

What's funnier?
a) Orlando choking away on a 27 point lead to lose to a short-handed Celtics team at home?
b) Orlando Magic fans taking a whole month to realize what every Celtic fan knows - Big Baby sucks.
c) Orlando Magic being stuck with Baby for 3 more seasons after this year.
d) All of the above.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I personally like Big Baby..His issues are just mental imo like Artest's was...Keep him focused and you got something special. Hard to keep a guy like Big Baby focused imo because of so much success he's had at such a young age..Right ppl around him can change that as he gets older..Maybe not now, but in 5 yrs


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

He's useless, fat, and arrogant in his own abilities which he really doesn't possess. If he doesn't learn his role, which is a bench player(not a sixth man, but just a bench player) then he will forever fail.

Ron Artest had talent, and lots of it, obviously he has become a lot worse than before he came to the Lakers, but he was once a great player to have. I still remember him against the Lakers with the Rockets in the playoffs, the guy was great, so sad to see what he has become.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Just a little thought. Even though I think he's an idiot, Flip Saunders said that K.G. started his career as a SF, spent his prime as a PF, and will end his career as a center. He's been playing All-Defensive 1st team worthy defense as a late including superb defense against Dwight, his mid-range jumper is still almost automatic, maybe he can be a center in this league.

Anyway, on to my predictions:
*Hawks* vs. Pistons
Nets vs. *Cavaliers*
Knicks vs. *Heat*
Bucks vs. *Bulls*
Magic vs. *Hornets*
*Wizards* vs. Rockets
Spurs vs. *T'Wolves*
*Jazz* vs. Mavericks
Raptors vs. *Nuggets*
Suns vs. *Trail Blazers*
*Thunder* vs. Warriors


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

How is Flip an idiot?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I didn't want to make my last post too long so I decided to put this in it's own post.

Here's my winners of the NBA awards thus far in the season:

*Most Valuable Player:* Kevin Durant
*Rookie of the Year:* Kyrie Irving
*Defensive Player of the Year:* LeBron James
*Sixth Man of the Year:* James Harden
*Most Improved Player:* Kyle Lowry
*Coach of the Year:* Frank Vogel or George Karl. Take your pick, I'm split on it.
*Executive of the Year:* Larry Bird
*All-NBA 1st Team:* Derrick Rose, Kobe Bryant, LeBron James, Kevin Durant, Dwight Howard
*All-Defensive 1st Team:* Rajon Rondo, Tony Allen, LeBron James, Kevin Garnett, Dwight Howard
*All-Rookie 1st Team:* Kyrie Irving, Ricky Rubio, Marshon Brooks, Kawhi Leonard, Derrick Williams

Flip is a horrible coach and don't bring up those Pistons teams because Adrian Dantley could've coached those guys to an NBA Finals that's how good they were.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

What makes him a horrible coach, the fact he couldn't coach the worst team in possibly the history of basketball? Not in terms of talent obviously, but in terms of basketball IQ and the ability to play as a team they are among one of the worst I've ever seen.

Durant isn't winning MVP, Westbrook has become too good for them to allow that to happen. He can carry them just as well as Durant when Durant is struggling. Howard will likely be the MVP this season if he stays with the Magic.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

That didn't stop Shaq from winning MVP over Kobe, Jordan over Pippen or Magic over Kareem.

Just because he has a great second option doesn't mean anything.

And this year's Wizards aren't the worst team in the history of basketball, that honor goes to the 2009-10 Nets who only didn't finish with the worst record in NBA history because they got to play the Knicks and Wizards 4 times each.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

That is true, but then they might as well give Lebron the MVP. Westbrook is proving that Durant isn't much better than him at all, so I really don't see him winning it this year.

Kareem was old in those years, Kobe wasn't as good as Shaq in his early years, and Jordan was scoring like 33 PPG as well as being a defensive stud, and efficiency machine.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

From what ESPN is reporting, 5 teams are in pursuit of Kenyon Martin. Those teams are the Heat, Spurs, Clippers, Hawks and Knicks.

It is speculated by most that Kenyon will sign with the Knicks, however the Clippers have the most to offer. Who doesn't want to play for Miami? K-Mart is guaranteed to get tons of minutes with Horford out for the season and he'd probably start with the Spurs.

I'm still predicting Knicks.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



notorious_187 said:


> That didn't stop Shaq from winning MVP over Kobe, Jordan over Pippen or Magic over Kareem.
> 
> Just because he has a great second option doesn't mean anything.
> 
> And this year's Wizards aren't the worst team in the history of basketball, that honor goes to the 2009-10 Nets who only didn't finish with the worst record in NBA history because they got to play the Knicks and Wizards 4 times each.


To be fair, that Nets team was hampered with many injuries all season.

Oh, and Injuries continue to haunt us this season, Brooks is out again and Okur will have to go through an MRI.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Andrew Bogut is so injury prone he makes Andrew Bynum look like Robert Parish.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I predict that Durant will win it too although I could name 3-4 players who deserve it more


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Wade is playing tonight.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Interesting that the 5 teams interested in K Mart are all set at PF..Tells me someone will get moved to create room for him


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Kenyon Martin has a very good chance to start with the Spurs. I doubt DeJuan Blair starts over him.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

You guys are putting a lot of stock into a guy that wasn't even that good last year.


----------



## Dub

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*





:lmao love this interview. "You looking good tonight dog"


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

The Lakers should pick him up. He's a big upgrade over McRoberts and Murphy. But I doubt the Lakers have any cap space.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Is there a team more beat up and injury-riddled than the Bulls right now? Hamilton reaggravated his groin injury now and might be out for a week. To recap:

-Rose turf toe.
-Gibson high ankle sprain.
-Deng torn ligament in wrist.
-Hamilton groin.
-CJ Watson had a dislocated elbow and missed 3-4 weeks.
-John Lucas was hurt after Watson came back and prior to Rose returning.
-Noah sprained his ankle and missed 2 games.

MIND IS FULL OF FUCK.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

lol Bulls, what a pathetic team. Just falling down to injuries left and right.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Bulls, pathetic? Heh.

LeBron goin' off tonight...abused Bill Walker in the first but this lil' kiddie's reaction stole the show:


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Strong username to post content relation.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Good ole' D-Money taking over the game again. What else is new? Jimmy Butler time!


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I flipped a coin between this and Rony Seikaly.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Welp, the C's are back to .500.

Won 4 in a row without Rondo and Ray. Our offense was much better without Ray and all those screens and shit. I think Doc should seriously consider starting Pietrus and bringing Ray off the bench.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I have no idea what Thibs is doing. Brewer has played 37 minutes with 7 to go, Korver 36, Boozer at 35. I get that he doesn't trust rookies but these guys are overworked. All criticism of his management is warranted, imo.

Asik has played 5, Taj 12. Jimmy Butler 7.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Irving no doubt is rookie of the year so far.

Nice to see us win and compete short handed and to see us fighting through this schedule, especially considering how many injuries have been and still are plaguing this team. 

Deron keep it up, along with Hump and Morrow.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Do the Knicks shoot anything other than three's?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Fuck Orlando, seriously. I haven't seen any of tonight's game (just got home), but I just turned the game on and Orlando is losing to New Orleans by 24? This is unacceptable. It makes no sense how one of the best offensive teams in the NBA with the best big man in the NBA can be this bad recently. I don't even know what to say.

Orlando sucks so much that Daniel Orton is making his NBA debut right now.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I've gotta watch the Orlando game now.

I've waited over a year and a half for the debut of Daniel Orton.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I'm honestly embarrassed by this team.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Don't know who, but I've got a feeling by the end of this weekend there will be a transaction made by the Magic.

And speaking of the transactions, the Hornets have benched Chris Kaman and put him on the trading block. Monty Williams says the reason why is "Kaman can't get any minutes with all the young bigs on the team." To translate that for you guys, Monty is basically saying "We're tanking." I mean come on. How dumb does he think we are? Does he really believe we believe him saying that he has no room in the rotation for Chris Kaman because he has to play Jason Smith, Gustavo Ayon & DaJuan Summers?


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Seriously Otis, just trade Howard already. Get a high draft pick in this year's loaded draft.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Look at this shit tonight: J-Rich had 2 points, Jameer had 2 points, Turkoglu had 3 points, Glen had 4 points. That's the scoring for the starters, outside of Howard who scored 28. They scored a combined 11 points on 21% shooting. 



LarryCoon said:


> Seriously Otis, just trade Howard already. Get a high draft pick in this year's loaded draft.


I agree.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Lose by 31 to the Celtics without Rondo and Ray Allen.
Win by 20 against the Pacers.
Blow a 27 point lead to the Celtics without their starting PG, SG and Center.
Lose by 20+ to the team tied for worst record in the league.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Interesting how they rape the best team on that list, get raped by a mediocre Celtics team and the terrible Hornets.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I wonder how long it will take before WWF accepts what I've been saying this whole time about the Magic. They are filled with streaky shooters that ALWAYS go COLD at the exact same TIME.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

i want kaman anything is better than lou black hole amundson


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Well Lou barely played before Foster went down right?


----------



## Oracle

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

correct foster is injured 99% percent of the time tho backs stuffed


----------



## Oracle

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Hornets are sitting Kaman until they find a new home for him..Gordon is next imo


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I have no idea why you think they're getting rid of Gordon Heatwave.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

just saying i think gordon is the next michael redd


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Are the Celtics franchise killers?

After the C's shut down LeBron, and made him quit on the court 2 years ago in the Playoffs, he left the Cavs. Now, it looks like we have also destroyed the Magic.

Orlando looked like a very strong team about a week ago...But, after two meltdowns against the C's it looks like they are now done. I mean, they got blasted by the fucking LOLNAWLINS Hornets tonight.

And now there's story that's been released by the Orlando Sentinel where Dwight's saying that he questions his teammates desire. Stick a fork in it folks, Dwight's gone.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

no, LBJ and Dwight were leaving anyways. Celtics also got blown out by the hornets.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Gordon hasn't resigned with the Hornets even though he was offered a contract.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

because he probably didnt think it was enough and thought he could get more in the open market.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

The Lakers are reportedly pursuing Gilbert Arenas.

Oh and look at this vid of Nate crossing the shit out of Reggie Jackson.


----------



## Alco

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Do the Lakers even have cap space for Arenas?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

They must if they're pursuing him. Besides, he's a vet's minimum player now.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Hornets holding Kaman out of games to trade him.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Adding to the Chris Kaman story, from what's being reported the Hornets say what they want in return for him in a trade is an unprotected 1st round pick this year and a young player.

Also from what's being reported, Boston will pursue Kaman but only if he's bought out.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



notorious_187 said:


> Are the Celtics franchise killers?
> 
> After the C's shut down LeBron, and made him quit on the court 2 years ago in the Playoffs, he left the Cavs. Now, it looks like we have also destroyed the Magic.
> 
> Orlando looked like a very strong team about a week ago...But, after two meltdowns against the C's it looks like they are now done. I mean, they got blasted by the fucking LOLNAWLINS Hornets tonight.
> 
> And now there's story that's been released by the Orlando Sentinel where Dwight's saying that he questions his teammates desire. Stick a fork in it folks, Dwight's gone.


Are you a member on BasketballForum or do you just use it when you have nothing to post? 

http://www.basketballforum.com/6744097-post15.html

:jordan

just kidding with you.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Nah I don't post on Basketball Forum, it was just a coincidence.

I do post on another forum though.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Pretty weird. 



Not sure who'd want to trade anything of worth for Kaman. A lot of the teams who need a big man, don't have the salaries to match.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

If no one offers any trades and New Orleans is forced to buy him out than from what's being reported Boston and Miami are expected to go after him.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Brandon Bass has said that he wants to play for the Celtics for the rest of his career. “I want to finish my career in Boston, if I can,” Bass said. “I want to be here for many, many years. You just want to be a part of something like this. This is history. I want to be a part of this team’s history. I want to make somewhere my home rather than playing somewhere for two years and then leaving.”

Funny how people say no one wants to play for the Celtics but yet every player who comes here loves the city and organization and hates to leave. Don't believe me, ask Kendrick Perkins, Glen Davis and Tony Allen if they would love to be back in Boston and wanted to leave. The answer is no, majority of players who play here love this organization.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Nets are undefeated when Deron scores more than 24. 
We also won 4 of our last 6 games, we play Raptor's next, let's keep it up.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Deron should avg 24 a night..Great player & best PG imo, but dude does seem for the most part as if he's playing for nothing...no incentive/motivation


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

The Celtics are on a 4 game winning streak, 3 of which are against +.500 teams. Paul Pierce's averages during the streak is 26.3 points, 7.3 rebounds and 8.8 assists. He's still got it, just had to get himself into shape.

I also think he's got a very good case for Eastern Conference player of the week.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

hey notorious bill russell never wanted to stay in Boston. He hated Boston.

As for those players, they're all role players so they hardly matter. Glen is bum, Allen is an elite defender but nothing else, and Perkins is a clog in the middle but not much else.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

He hated the city but he loved the organization.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

pretty sure he didnt give two fucks about the organization either. he loved his team, but dont be fooled, he just wanted to win, that's all that mattered to him. if the team was god awful he would have likely left.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

The team wasn't god awful mainly because of him, he was the best player in the league by far. Trust me, wherever Bill Russell would've gone he would've won championships.

The only reason he hated Boston back then was because of racism. You have to remember he the majority of his career was in the 60's which is when white and black racial tension was at it's peak. He doesn't hate the city anymore, because he says he believes the city has changed.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Wilt was actually the best in the league, I dont think anyone even really questions this, Celtics had the best team. Wilt is still considered by most better than Russell, but forever a failure in the finals because he couldn't get it done until he joined the Lakers.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Wilt was also a selfish primadonna and a locker room cancer.

Bill was a better defender and a much better team player and it's ironic considering when Wilt changed his game style a bit more like Bill's, is when he started winning championships.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

BRB - arguing about players I've never seen play.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I've seen them play. You realize there is old footage you can watch of players right?


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Doubt it.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

well we could talk about how fragile the Bulls are if you would prefer that?

Anyways, I hope the Grizz can get their shit together when Randolph comes back. They seem to struggle with both Gay and ZBo, but if they can learn to play with both of them tearing shit apart then they can actually become legit contenders.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

A month until the ASG and here's my new predictions/wants, the starters are already pretty much set.

*East*
Derrick Rose/Deron Williams/Rajon Rondo
Dwyane Wade/Andre Iguodala
LeBron James/Paul Pierce
Carmelo Anthony/Amar'e Stoudemire/Chris Bosh
Dwight Howard/Roy Hibbert
*West*
Chris Paul/Russell Westbrook/Kyle Lowry
Kobe Bryant/Monta Ellis
Kevin Durant/Rudy Gay
Blake Griffin/Kevin Love/Dirk Nowitzki
Andrew Bynum/LaMarcus Aldridge


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I hope you're not serious with Dirk. He has been awful this, beyond awful, no idea why he would get in other than his past accomplishments.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I don't want Dirk to get in, but it's inevitable he will get in because of his reputation.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Dirk and Hibbert absolutely do not deserve to be an allstar. Hibbert has been good at times but mediocre just as much. Dirk has been garbage everywhere. I've watched a lot of his games because I have him on my fantasy team and I'm pretty sure he has as many airballs this season as Kwame did three years ago.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I'll be really mad if Amare gets in too. Coaches would be letting everyone down if they indeed allowed that to happen.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Amar'e will get in because of reputation too.

And as for Hibbert, it was either him or Josh Smith and I figured someone from the Pacers should make it.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Look harder. Theres gotta be someone else


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Boozer?

Or maybe K.G 8*D


----------



## Oracle

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



LarryCoon said:


> Dirk and Hibbert absolutely do not deserve to be an allstar. Hibbert has been good at times but mediocre just as much. Dirk has been garbage everywhere. I've watched a lot of his games because I have him on my fantasy team and I'm pretty sure he has as many airballs this season as Kwame did three years ago.


hibbert will be in the all star game the only other dude close is noah and hes playing better than noah


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

When the hell did Jared Jeffries get a three point shot?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I'm going to be completely honest that I didn't even know there were games on today. :hmm:

For some reason I thought it was Friday and saw that next games were on Saturday and was completely confused as to why there wasn't games but didnt really bother thinking about it.

Nice to see that the Lakers are losing. :kobe2


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Bucks would actually have a chance tonight if Bogut was healthy...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

The Knicks have the same record as the Nets.

:lmao

Boy oh boy, meanwhile the Denver Nuggets have the 3rd best record in the league and their best player won't play his first game with the team this season until March.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Bucks are going to win, what are you talking about? They actually may have been worse with Bogut since without him Gooden got his minutes and is proving that he can score and defend.

Pau really needs to start stepping up. :no:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

What's wrong with the Lakers?

Kobe is playing great, Bynum is having the best season of his career but yet they're 10th in the West.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Pau Gasol doesn't know how to play consistently and our bench is god awful. It really isn't some type of mystery notorious. Oh and Fisher shouldn't be starting.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

I hope the Jazz make the playoffs this year.

And I'm worried for Memphis. I'm starting to think they may not make the playoffs this year, especially with Z-Bo out for another 2 months.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Whats wrong with the Lakers? Imagine OKC except that they need to have 2x Thabo Sefoloshas who aren't as good defensively playing at all times.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

There's nothing wrong with the Lakers..There's something wrong with the high expectations for them

Did Bucks lose Bogut before or after they beat the Heat?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

After.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



> According to a league source, the Sixers have inquired about Stoudemire, though it was categorized as “due diligence.” Nothing is said to be imminent or even in the early stages other than just talk, the source said. Nevertheless, in past seasons the Sixers were reportedly discussing trade scenarios with the Phoenix Suns in order to acquire Stoudemire. Whether or not the Sixers can afford Stoudemire, of course, is an issue too.


I know it says they haven't entered talks yet but I think is a bad idea.


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

he'd be an upgrade from brand


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Yeah he's an upgrade over Brand but the Knicks aren't swapping Brand for Amar'e straight up. The Knicks would probably want Thad Young or Lou or Turner and I wouldn't trade them. Plus I don't think Amar'e is a good fit for Philly, Philly is a fast paced, defensive minded team.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Knicks would want Meeks back too, he's a legit D-Antoni 2 guard.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

My prediction for today's games:
*Bulls* vs. Heat
Cavaliers vs. *Celtics*
Raptors vs. *Nets*
*Pacers* vs. Magic
*Spurs* vs. Mavericks
*Hawks* vs. Hornets
Lakers vs. *T'Wolves*
Clippers vs. *Nuggets*


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

heat will win today. comfortably, in fact.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*

Bulls vs. *Heat*
Cavaliers vs. *Celtics*
Raptors vs. *Nets*
*Pacers* vs. Magic
*Spurs* vs. Mavericks
*Hawks* vs. Hornets
*Lakers* vs. T'Wolves
Clippers vs. *Nuggets*


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

What if the Bulls somehow could pull off a way to acquire Eric Gordon next year? If, and we know "if" is the operative word, Gordon can stay healthy, he would be the perfect compliment to Rose. Probably out of our price range but throwing it out there. I believe Deng comes off the books in 2013/2014. Use the amnesty on Noah or something, keep Asik. Gibson comes off the books in 2013/2014, too.

All our money is tied up but we're still one player away; even with Rip.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

Bulls vs. *Heat* _Rose to get stuffed by LeBron_
*Cavaliers* vs. Celtics
*Raptors* vs. Nets
*Pacers* vs. Magic
Spurs vs. *Mavericks*
*Hawks* vs. Hornets
Lakers vs. *T'Wolves*
*Clippers* vs. Nuggets


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

Heat won't take Bulls serious until they give them a reason to..Today may help...maybe


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

The Lakers should sign Gilbert Arenas.

They can't get much worse at PG. :lmao

I just remembered Boozer is guarding Bosh.

*Inb4Boshdrops40*


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

we should sign Iverson since he's better and can still score unlike Gilbert.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

Smush Parker > All


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

:lmao Iverson sucks.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

Does Deron Williams & Jerry Sloan get 10% each of Boozer, Brewer & Korver's contracts? If not, they should


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

blowout coming.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

As soon as the Bulls start playing zone the Heat start struggling.

Ironic huh?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

first time the bulls have went zone in a long time. possibly under thibs.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

JVG said it's the first time he's seen Chi do it under Thibs.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

The zone strikes again :lmao

Heat = NWO
Zone = Sting


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA Thread: Kevin Love. Just a BOSS.*



BOSS said:


> heat will win today. comfortably, in fact.


You need to get that Arsenal attitude away from your Bulls loyalty!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*



HeatWave said:


> The zone strikes again :lmao
> 
> Heat = NWO
> Zone = Sting


:lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

if boozer cannot make his mid-range jumpshot...then put him on the bench.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

Korver is useless.

Is there any other white guy who does nothing but hit three's out there that's better than Korver?

Edit: And right after I say this he hits two threes in a row.


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

I lol everytime they say Boozer is an all star.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

Yeah that's BS.

They should say it for Jermaine O'Neal too. He was a perennial All-Star back in the day too.

I LOL when those ESPN analysts say stuff like LeBron has a postgame now. Lies, lies, lies. LeBron posts up against PG and SG's that are like 4 inches shorter than him.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*



Canadian said:


> Bulls vs. *Heat* _Rose to get stuffed by LeBron_


Negged for disrespecting the dear leader.



HeatWave said:


> Does Deron Williams & Jerry Sloan get 10% each of Boozer, Brewer & Korver's contracts? If not, they should


Can you outplay any of those three?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*



notorious_187 said:


> Yeah that's BS.
> 
> They should say it for Jermaine O'Neal too. He was a perennial All-Star back in the day too.
> 
> I LOL when those ESPN analysts say stuff like LeBron has a postgame now. Lies, lies, lies. LeBron posts up against PG and SG's that are like 4 inches shorter than him.


well Kobe posts up against those guys too. He obviously does it to SFs and SGs as well, but posting up against bigger people will probably just get him blocked.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*



Father Flex said:


> Can you outplay any of those three?


I know where this is going so let me end it right here: No I do not want to play for the Bulls no matter how much you or they are offering


----------



## Myst

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*



notorious_187 said:


> Yeah that's BS.
> 
> They should say it for Jermaine O'Neal too. He was a perennial All-Star back in the day too.
> 
> I LOL when those ESPN analysts say stuff like LeBron has a postgame now. Lies, lies, lies. LeBron posts up against PG and SG's that are like 4 inches shorter than him.



I thought that's what you were supposed to do - post up against smaller guys.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

You negative repped me for dissing Boozer, Brewer & Korver? ...Newsflash: I diss everyone


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

I guess so, I always thought a true post game was being able to post up against guys your size.


----------



## Myst

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*



notorious_187 said:


> I guess so, I always thought a true post game was being able to post up against guys your size.


Well, LeBron's faster than guys his size so he doesn't really need to post them up. He won't have to do it until later in his career when he loses that first step/athleticism.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

Does Bosh miss anything anymore? FUARK.



HeatWave said:


> You negative repped me for dissing Boozer, Brewer & Korver? ...Newsflash: I diss everyone


Will get you again on recharge.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

Is there a doubt these are the two best teams in the East?

That said, really hoping we don't draw the Pacers again... :|


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

Me and my friend discusses this today, do you guys think James Harden can make the ASG?

He's having a great season and it's not like he'd be the first player to make the ASG that isn't a starter on his team.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

I think the Pacers are the 2nd best team..Just me though


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

The Pacers scare me. We'd still be the prohibitive favorites but they're not far away anymore. LOL @ LBJ's interview about Rose. He must be thinking how he was the same guy (except for the humility) just five years ago.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*



notorious_187 said:


> Me and my friend discusses this today, do you guys think James Harden can make the ASG?
> 
> He's having a great season and it's not like he'd be the first player to make the ASG that isn't a starter on his team.


No and he doesn't deserve to be.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

Thibs might play Rose for 45 minutes this game.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

I love how Ronnie Brewer screamed out at the top of his lungs "AND 1!" and then when he got fouled he got up like he was pissed.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

:lmao at Boozer's kids cheering for the Heat


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

What makes it even funnier is that Boozer's kids have on Bulls jerseys but they're cheering for the Heat. :lmao


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

Rose is carrying these phaggots. 

Miami: it's time to go ONE... on... five? WITH THE GREAT ONE.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

Is Larry Hughes gonna help Bosh & LeBron this game or what?


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

Anyone who says Lebron isn't the best perimeter defender should just stfu. Guarding Derrick Rose in the 4th, scaring Hamilton away from an easy lay up while 3 feet away, forcing a Noah dunk into a TO


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

Bulls/Heat isn't a rivalry IMO.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

Who exactly has LeBron shut down tonight? He hasn't guarded Rose much of the time...

I do still support, and have supported your opinion of that when UDK was arguing with you over it.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

The only wing defenders that come close to LeBron IMO are Luol Deng and Tony Allen. I feel like I'm missing someone though.

CLUTCH LEBRON OH HE'S SO CLUTCH!


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

LBJ didn't guard Kobe, HE SCARED.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

Lebron only started to guard Rose in the second half of the fourth and I don't think Rose has scored ever since. 

By the way, Rose should just get the ball and drive. He wasn't even involved in the last 2 plays up until the and1 play. Boozer and Rip aren't doing the job done


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*



HeatWave said:


> Is Larry Hughes gonna help Bosh & LeBron this game or what?


Larry Hughes still has a job?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

LBJ CHOKING. HE CHOKING THE GAME AWAY.

ROSE IS A BUM. CHOKED THE GAME AWAY.

Flex you have no argument now.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

Fuck D. Rose is at the FT line in crunch time.

That never ends well.


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

LMAO he missed both


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

FUCKING D-MONEY. What was that?


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

lol lebron missed both too.


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

Yo WTF? Lebron stop choking!


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

LBJ CHOKING THE GAME AWAY AGAIN. WHO IS THE BIGGER CHOKER, LECHOKE OR DCHOKE?


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*



Magic said:


> LBJ CHOKING. HE CHOKING THE GAME AWAY.
> 
> ROSE IS A BUM. CHOKED THE GAME AWAY.
> 
> Flex you have no argument now.


Bro, keep me out of your arguments. I never entered that one. That was you and others. I got involved by saying I don't understand some of your's logic.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

argument about what? I just recall you saying Rose is really clutch and I was referring to him missing the clutch FTs.

Bad whistle by the refs, since when did this turn into the NFL?


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

HAHAHA Is Boozer an undercover Heat player?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

LEBRON IS SO CLUTCH. GUY MAKES REGGIE MILLER MICHAEL JORDAN DIRK RAY ALLEN EVEN KOBE JEALOUS.


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

Korver is in, their gonna make him shoot

I am wrong :/, lol at Haslem, Bosh and James smiling


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

that was a bad possesion to end the game.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*



Magic said:


> argument about what? I just recall you saying Rose is really clutch and I was referring to him missing the clutch FTs.
> 
> Bad whistle by the refs, since when did this turn into the NFL?


He still is clutch. My same argument for LeBron applies to this situation. You were the one arguing elsewise.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

This is most pathetic clutch performance I've ever seen by two elite teams.


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

WTF Chicago? They should of given it back to Scalabrine so he can win the game with his vintage hail-mary three.

DAFUQ?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*



TKOK! said:


> Larry Hughes still has a job?


Wade's alter-ego


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*



Father Flex said:


> He still is clutch. My same argument for LeBron applies to this situation. You were the one arguing elsewise.


Wait, you think LBJ is cltuch? Please tell me that isn't what you were getting at. :lmao


Why is Bosh not the Heat's FT shooter? LBJ really should not get the ball at the end of the games, maybe teams should try hack a james.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

Good game by the shorthanded Bulls. Lebron really needs to work on the consistency of his FTs. Rose gets a pass on this game because he singlehandedly brought the Bulls back. Dwayne Wade was awful. 

UDK, who do you think carried the Bulls and the Heat in this game?


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

He gets a bum rap for one awful series in the finals. He was money in the 2 rounds prior when Wade was playing like crap.


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

:lmao at thinking Wade is better than Lebron


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

The MVP Kevin Durant would've hit his free throws. #ImJustSayin


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*



LarryCoon said:


> Good game by the shorthanded Bulls. Lebron really needs to work on the consistency of his FTs. Rose gets a pass on this game because he singlehandedly brought the Bulls back. Dwayne Wade was awful.
> 
> UDK, who do you think carried the Bulls and the Heat in this game?


the same two players that choked in the end? I honestly do not know why you think Lebron is at all choke. You haven't ever explained your reasoning. Rose has made some clutch shots, I was just messing with Flex since he fucked up this game, but Lebron fails on a nightly basis in the clutch.

Lebron missed two FTs and two shots in the last two minutes. That is usually what he normally does, the guy just isn't clutch.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*



Magic said:


> Wait, you think LBJ is cltuch? Please tell me that isn't what you were getting at. :lmao
> 
> 
> Why is Bosh not the Heat's FT shooter? LBJ really should not get the ball at the end of the games, maybe teams should try hack a james.


Except you can't pull the hack-a-shaq tactic with under two minutes left in the quarter. Such a wise guy like you should know the rules, right?

And I'm not even remotely thinking about engaging in a debate with you. I've learned my lesson from the thread last year. TROLLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

I know you can't intentional foul in the last two minutes, I meant in the fourth in general, you know, when he starts to fail. Well, actually you could hack him, since he always has the ball and always does bad drives to the hoop so you can just make sure he can't get a good shot off then.


Come on Flex, please try to explain to me how LBJ is clutch.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*



Magic said:


> the same two players that choked in the end? I honestly do not know why you think Lebron is at all choke. You haven't ever explained your reasoning. Rose has made some clutch shots, I was just messing with Flex since he fucked up this game, but Lebron fails on a nightly basis in the clutch.
> 
> Lebron missed two FTs and two shots in the last two minutes. That is usually what he normally does, the guy just isn't clutch.


The FTs were a chokejob obviously but Lebron was the only one who kept the Heat in the game. Wade? hahaha I don't think so.

By the way UDK are you subscribed to Synergy Sports? Check out Lebron's clutch (last 2 minutes) stats against Kobe's. You will be surprised.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

Yeah he kept the Heat in the game and he's also the reason why the Bulls made the game close at the end.

I've never seen this shit. I've never seen someone be a monster for the first 3.75 quarters of a game and then just be awful in the clutch.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

Not my argument. As much as I resent the Heat (and LBJ), my objectivity allows me to side with ****'. Have an argument with him if you want. I will not.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

He didn't keep the Heat in the game, he successfully lead them to a big lead and basically controlled the game. Then, in the fourth like always, he started to fail, missed shots he usually makes, became passive, and let the Bulls back in the game.

Wade had an off game, but he also just came back from injury.


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

I have no words for what I just witnessed. This represents it well though:


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

Considering LeBron basically shut out Rose most of the 4th when he guarded him, I'd say he had a great game regardless of the missed FT...Same with Rose, but I know this thread's book of clutch has different standards..Only player who should be criticized is Wade imo


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*



LarryCoon said:


> By the way UDK are you subscribed to Synergy Sports? Check out Lebron's clutch (last 2 minutes) stats against Kobe's. You will be surprised.


I don't so could you shed some light on this?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

LarryCoon, you don't have to tell me about unclutch Kobe. I already know.

HeatWave what do you mean by this thread's "book of clutch"? Are you saying what LeBron did today was clutch? Or that LeBron is clutch in general?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

Hedo's probably one of the top three most clutch players in the NBA.

With that said, labeling one player as clutch and another an the opposite is stupid.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*



Perfect Poster said:


> I don't so could you shed some light on this?


ESPN has an article providing the key stats so you don't have to pay for it.

Here you go: http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/trueh...t=haberstroh_tom&page=KobeLeBronclutch-101222

I'm not saying Kobe isn't clutch. The article can clarify it a bit more.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

No Jameer tonight. Larry Hughes will likely log around 20 minutes!


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

I honestly don't care who is considered clutch and who isn't except Dirk is clutch and Lebron is not. People trying to defend him without actually giving any reasoning is funny. Yes, I know LBJ had two of his best rounds last year in the playoffs. I also know that was the worst performance in HISTORY by the so called "best player in the league" in the finals. I also know two years ago he quit on his team against the Celtics. This guy hasn't proven anything.


and Kobe is also usually doubled or tripled in the last minute to make sure the ball is out of his hands. If teams didn't think he was clutch or incapable of being clutch then there would be more one on one like LBJ gets.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*



Magic said:


> I honestly don't care who is considered clutch and who isn't except Dirk is clutch and Lebron is not. People trying to defend him without actually giving any reasoning is funny. Yes, I know LBJ had two of his best rounds last year in the playoffs. I also know that was the worst performance in HISTORY by the so called "best player in the league" in the finals. I also know two years ago he quit on his team against the Celtics. This guy hasn't proven anything.
> 
> 
> and Kobe is also usually doubled or tripled in the last minute to make sure the ball is out of his hands. If teams didn't think he was clutch or incapable of being clutch then there would be more one on one like LBJ gets.


Kobe does have teammates. Sometimes being clutch is finding the open guy and not forcing up a contested shot that's double teamed when there's a better shot out there. Teams will go 1 on 1 with LBJ more b/c they know he will pass up a contested poor shot if he can find an open guy. That's not being afraid of the moment, that's making the smart play and trying to help his team win.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

I've seen Kobe pass in clutch moments, but I've also seen those same teammates fail time and time again. Only guys I ever trusted other than Kobe in those moments is Fish and Odom, Odom is gone and Fisher has become nearly useless. He still sometimes hits, but not enough.

I agree that the Heat have a lot of teammates that can now hit those gamewinners(ok not really, it's basically only Wade and Bosh), but teams are fine with Lebron taking the shot over other players because they know pressure moments get to him.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

I call it the thread's book of clutch because ppl in here limit clutch to one thing: do you score late?...Clutch is so so so so much more..But not in this thread..Maybe it's designed that way because of LeBron..Don't know..


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

LeBron isn't clutch when it comes to scoring.

But he's a very clutch defender, I'll give him that.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

I really feel like pulling a notorious_187 right now. If Orlando loses to Washington or Cleveland, I'll murder Rich DeVos, Otis Smith & Stan Van Gundy.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

*TRAGIC*


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

LeBron was great in the final two minutes.

Turnover, missed shot, missed shot, missed free throw, missed free throw. BUT he did win a jump ball.

Unfortunately, Rose wasn't much better. :side:


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

Holy shit this Spurs/Mavs game is crazy.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*



LarryCoon said:


> Anyone who says Lebron isn't the best perimeter defender should just stfu. Guarding Derrick Rose in the 4th, scaring Hamilton away from an easy lay up while 3 feet away, forcing a Noah dunk into a TO


That was impressive. He is a force. I fear whenever he guards Rose.



notorious_187 said:


> Bulls/Heat isn't a rivalry IMO.


 Not sure how you can deduct that. They played last season 8 times, and it was split 4-4. And today's game was obviously a close affair. 



LarryCoon said:


> Lebron only started to guard Rose in the second half of the fourth and I don't think Rose has scored ever since.
> 
> By the way, Rose should just get the ball and drive. He wasn't even involved in the last 2 plays up until the and1 play. Boozer and Rip aren't doing the job done


Rip Hamilton was especially awful. Missed lay-ups, and horrible errant passes. Not a good game offensively...but he put Hughes in his pocket (relatively speaking).



Magic said:


> argument about what? I just recall you saying Rose is really clutch and I was referring to him missing the clutch FTs.
> 
> Bad whistle by the refs, since when did this turn into the NFL?


I was about to kill you for speaking of Rose's lack of clutchness, but I see you just were trying to get a rise out of the Bulls fans. HAhaha..good one. :kobe



WWF said:


> Hedo's probably one of the top three most clutch players in the NBA.
> 
> With that said, labeling one player as clutch and another an the opposite is stupid.


Agreed. It's ridiculous discussion.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

Dallas is playing Spurs bench and the bench is killing them.

Spurs might be the deepest team in the league, unbelievable.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

Damn I wish my squad was healthy so we can fight for that 8th seed.

And damn Kyrie is fucking good


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

Another classic Mavs/Spurs game wow what a rivalry. 

Glad my Mavs pulled it out,losing that game to the Spurs bench would have been an epic fail especially after blowing an 18 point lead,but it was a rivalry game so crazy stuff like that is expected.

Its really sad to see Dirk struggling so bad,after his legendary run in the playoffs I was expecting him to continue his dominance this season, but he along with Odom is terribly out of shape.

What a day for the NBA two awesome televised games from 4 teams with alot of hatred towards each other.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*



Magic said:


> I've seen Kobe pass in clutch moments, but I've also seen those same teammates fail time and time again. Only guys I ever trusted other than Kobe in those moments is Fish and Odom, Odom is gone and Fisher has become nearly useless. He still sometimes hits, but not enough.


Tell Kobe Odom is gone, & he;ll honestly deny involvement. Tell him Fisher has become useless, & he'll ask, "Who?"

Seriously, I watched "PTI" last week, & they said they would be joined by the Lakers coach. I turned to the screen, & waited the rest of the show to see Kobe.



Magic said:


> I agree that the Heat have a lot of teammates that can now hit those gamewinners(ok not really, it's basically only Wade and Bosh), but teams are fine with Lebron taking the shot over other players because they know pressure moments get to him.


My sister's child knows that, & it's not due for a month. I agree with the earlier-stated facts about Kobe getting multi-teamed in clutch situations. (Wasn't it 2012 when this thread was filled with discussion about Lebron not being clutch at all?!)


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*



VAN DAMINATOR said:


> Its really sad to see Dirk struggling so bad,after his legendary run in the playoffs I was expecting him to continue his dominance this season, but he along with Odom is terribly out of shape.


Believe it or not, this was one of Dirk's best games this season. Struggling is an understatement.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

do you mean scoring wise? If so, not even close. If you mean overall, I gotta say, it might be considering how awful he has been rebounding the ball, but he was still awful shooting today.

Duncan, KG, and Dirk all need to retire in the offseason, well Dirk can stay if he gets together, the other two are complete shells of their former selves. Duncan is one of the best PFs of all time so it is kind of hard to watch him play now.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

Everything. I watched a couple of Mavs games and this guy did not even bother going back on D, helping out on D, or playing D. He hides in the corner for most possessions, doesn't participate in a lot of plays, doesn't even bother to get open and has airballed numerous wide open jumpshots. 

This was one of Dirk's best games this season imo


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

Are you kidding me? 



> Nets PR Dept. @Nets_PR
> 
> MarShon Brooks has a broken little toe on his right foot. No timetable for his return.


I hope we are just using this as an excuse to protect him, he was playing fine yesterday, and his other Achilles injury came out of the blue this season also. Its is a fing toe, you can no doubt play through it, I dont see were this injury came from. Though that is just wish-ful thinking.



So who gets injured next ? 

More update's for injuries. so fuck it lets stop trying to win regardless if we suck and go for a top pick



> Nets PR Dept. @Nets_PR Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> DeShawn Stevenson, sore right knee, will not travel to Indiana for the game on 1/31. Mehmet Okur, sore lower back, will also be out.


Apparently Dwight is already working with Nets management? 



> Dwight interested in playing with Stephen Jackson in Jersey/Brooklyn


From Broutard, last thing I want is Howard hand picking guys like Jackson.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

Why would he want Stephen Jackson when he has Marshon?

And I'm not being sarcastic.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

Because Cap'n Jack can play SF, and play it well. Deron/Marshon/Jackson/________/Howard would be great.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*



notorious_187 said:


> Why would he want Stephen Jackson when he has Marshon?
> 
> And I'm not being sarcastic.


No clue, wasn't it Howard who wanted Big Baby also, which lead to the trade?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

Yep and thank God for that.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

Sorry Gilbert Arenas but according to Woj the Lakers are in talks with the Cavs to try and acquire Ramon Sessions.

From what Woj is reporting the Cavs plan for this year is to stock up on draft picks so they may trade Sessions for the Lakers draft pick.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

Good move for Cleveland.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

Flex. What was up with the Bulls yesterday. They were so close to winning it was frustrating. No stopping Lebron. Too bad Rose has to handle a lot of the weight himself. Oh well. There's still plenty of time left in the season.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

They're still a player away from doing anything, imo. Rip hurt himself in the second quarter and played through it so he gets a pass. I assume he will be more effective when needed.

Boozer sucks. Noah was able to bottle up his emotion and actually played well in a big game. Besides that, not much else can be said. The difference between Miami and Chicago is that Chicago has one person who can create and score at all times - Miami has the luxury of having three of those type of players.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

Yeah it's a good move for the Cavs considering the Lakers draft pick won't be in the 20's. :side:

Or they could just trade him for Lamar's TPE but the Lakers would be awfully stupid to do that considering it's a $9M trade exception and Ramon only makes $4.5M a year.

It's bullshit that Paul Pierce didn't win player of the week, they gave it to LeBron but LeBron only played one time last week that was an over .500 team. Paul on the other hand almost averaged a triple double on efficient shooting and led the Celtics to some big wins over Indy and Orlando. But I guess LeBron dropping 30 on the Pistons is more impressive.

And LeBron's dunk over John Lucas is seriously getting overrated. Yes it was a nice dunk and probably dunk of the year so far but there's people comparing it to Vince's dunk in the Olympics over that 7+ footer fpalm. I mean come on really? Vince dunked over someone almost a foot taller than him while LeBron dunked over someone almost a foot shooter than him.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

Sessions. :mark:


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

Yeah. Miami's big three is a tough group to face. Bulls do need one more star player to pull them together. Perhaps Hamilton can be that guy once he's healthy.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

The Magic have to stay in Cincinnati for their game against the Pacers because the NBA's scheduling department are morons and there are no hotels available in Indianapolis.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

LOL NBA scheduling, I guess they didn't realize it was Super Bowl week.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

I don't even want Dwight. He doesn't bring much that we don't have already. Dwight, unfortunately, can't take over down the stretch. I would propose amnestying' Boozer over the offseason and signing Eric Gordon. Maybe picking up somebody to fill in as a backup PF to Taj - someone like Hickson, Mahinmi, Diaw, Daye, etc,.

That would change the roster to something like this:

PG: Rose, Watson
SG: Gordon, Hamilton, Brewer
SF: Deng, Korver
PF: Taj, BACKUP
C: Noah, BACKUP


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

I'd love for the Bulls to sign Boris Diaw.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

It wouldn't happen but obviously Thibs' would want a vet to backup Taj. I don't even know what they need to do but they have to cut their losses with Boozer.

They're cap is tied up, too. Noah, Deng, Boozer are all locked in until 2014.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

Noah is a bum. Trade him and Boozer for some bums and clear up some cap so when Deng's contract comes off the board they can actually get someone great.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

I still like Noah personally. Pretty good defender, great rebounder, great energy. I don't know who else you can go after. Dwight? Derron? Nah. They don't fill any needs.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

My predictions for tonight:
Magic vs. *Sixers*
*Bulls* vs. Wizards
Hornets vs. *Heat*
Pistons vs. *Bucks*
Spurs vs. *Grizzlies*
T'Wolves vs. *Rockets*
Trail Blazers vs. *Jazz*
*Mavericks* vs. Suns
*Thunder* vs. Clippers


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

three minutes left in the fourth and the magic don't even have fifty points

lolorlando


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

:lmao

You guys can say bye to Dwight.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

Orlando's chemistry is becoming weaker and weaker every day, they need to trade Howard now.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

Funny how no one, especially WWF, didnt believe me when I said Orlando goes cold all at once.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

The Magic have 32 seconds to get to 60 points, all they need is one point. Let's see if they make it.

Edit: THEY DID IT!!! BY GOLLY THEY DID IT!


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

Drive home safely, Wizards' fans. BEEP BEEP!


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

OKC is starting to look like last year. A Westbrook centered offense.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*



Magic said:


> Sessions. :mark:


I fucking know :mark: If only you still had Phil, he's the perfect Triangle PG.

Love my boy ramon.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

doesn't even matter if we have a triangle or not. Ramon would probably help the Lakers a lot at point, even if he has been struggling this year, and can create for others and himself. too bad something gay will happen or Gilbert will veto it for the lulz.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

I've lived with Cleveland as my home teams my entire life, so I know there is no such thing as a "good move for" the Cavs. The question is never if, but WHEN, they will screw it up.

I remember playing a lot of outdated basketball video games, & Dad told me all the former Cavs on the rosters I used... Could've made All-Star squads out of their "alumni".

(Still recall all the stuff Lawler said about the city the night of the Terri Tag Ladder match... All funny & true.)


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

When does Baseball start?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

This is how you limit Kevin Love to single digit rebounding:


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*



notorious_187 said:


> You have a point. Cleveland just may be the most unluckiest sports city.


I'd agree, except I go to many WWE events (& watch most "Raw" eps) with my Dad, who has been a Bengals fan my whole life.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

Nicolas Batum goes out with a bad injury in today's game.

My god Portland just can't catch a break.

LaMarcus Aldridge needs to request a trade before his knees explode in the middle of a game.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*



notorious_187 said:


> Nicolas Batum goes out with a bad injury in today's game.
> 
> My god Portland just can't catch a break.
> 
> LaMarcus Aldridge needs to request a trade before his *knees explode in the middle of a game.*


The mental picture this gave was amazing. Thank you, Notorious.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

Clippers had three PGs out and a Bulter and Evans. Three point rape. Thunder aren't even able to score inside.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

Umm...you're welcome I guess.

Russell Westbrook might have the worst body language of any player in the league.


----------



## MoveMent

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

LOL OKC LOL

that is all.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*



notorious_187 said:


> Umm...you're welcome I guess.
> 
> Russell Westbrook might have the worst body language of any player in the league.


Kobe likes to twist and bend when he shoots a FT. I'd say that is pretty bad considering he does it on every FT.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

The Wolves are 5-4 on the road so far this season.

They were 5-36 on the road last season.

@Magic: I was talking about more attitude wise.

And wow Westbrook has 5 TO's in just the first half.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

I'd still he has the worst, or at least one of the worst, attitude to calls made by the refs. I always hated how he likes to go for contact on shots instead of just trying to get a good easy shot and socre like that.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

He could be like Wade who flops on every shot attempt that isn't a dunk.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

he doesn't really flop, well not to the extent of others, but he bitches far too much about calls that don't go his way.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

Holy shit Blake just murdered Perk.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

so I bought NBA League Pass Broadband for $169.99 and I haven't watched it since opening week...uhhhh... Does anyone want to buy my account for lets say $40? I'll give you complete access to the account (I'll never log-in and interrupt your viewing I mean) and if you're still not convinced I think I can change the e-mail of my NBA Access Account and give you complete control over the account itself. 

Not fucking around though, you'll know my name and address, and I'll even give admins here permission to disable my account here at WF if I scam you. But why would I...it's 40 fuckin' dollars.

Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

I think its safe to say CP3 is back to being the best PG, easily the best playmaker(ok maybe Nash), has great range, can score at will, plays great defense, gets steals, and gets his teammates going.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

This didn't take long.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

it's amazing how much Harden struggles whenever he starts. He proves he's good enough when coming off the bench but then just absolutely shits the bed when starting.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

My fantasy team agrees with you. I hope Sefo is back in the next game.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

CP3 wouldn't be a bad shout for MVP. I know he has star level players on his team, but Griffin and Jordan haven't reach their prime and aren't superstars and Bulter/Billups are basically role players now.

We also saw how much they struggled without CP3.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

MVP is wide open this year to me.

There's 4 players I could see winning it: LeBron, Durant, CP3, Love. Don't think Rose will repeat.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

No Kobe? REALLY MAN?

Love isn't getting anywhere near it this year. His team isn't good enough.


----------



## Myst

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

That Blake Griffin dunk on Perkins was NASTY! Better than the spinning fastbreak dunk on Gallinari and the 'dunk' on Mosgov in the same game last year.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*

apparently z-bo wont play again this season


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

ridiculous dunk.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Sunday Showdown in South Beach!*



Hypnotiq said:


> apparently z-bo wont play again this season


I still think Memphis would've done that Gasol trade in retrospect. Now Gerald Wallace for Dante Cunnigham and late first round pick.......... :no:

Sucks for Zbo and Memphis. I really wanted to see them play together in the playoffs. BTW, where are you getting this from?


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*










To quote Booker T: "Oh mah goodness!"


----------



## Dub

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

My God that was awesome.


----------



## S-Mac

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

That was insane.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Wasn't even a dunk..less than 24 hrs in and it has already broken the overrated meter


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Marked for Van Gundy owning the media.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Stan owns.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

From what ESPN is reporting, Dwight will likely opt out even if he's traded to the Lakers.

I guess Deron & Dwight is really gonna go down. I'm really starting to dislike Dwight.

And here's an article from Woj that's got me thinking:
http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=aw-wojnarowski_dwight_howard_magic_nba_013112


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Yeah, he's annoying. He has no right to call out his teammates when he doesn't even give a shit about the team.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I love this part of Woj's article:

"He couldn’t dominate the 76ers, even with the only man to cover George Mikan and Dwight Howard – Tony Battie – defending him for most of the night."


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I honestly don't see why Howard would go to the Mavs instead of Brooklyn. Dirk has gotten fat and out of shape and at 33? I don't think he'll ever get back to what he was last year. I don't even think Dirk is that much better than Rashard Lewis today. Brooklyn on the other hand, has Kris Humphries, Marshon Brooks and Brook Lopez who is a very good trade piece. Plus, its Brooklyn!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I LOL'd at you saying Kris Humphries as if superstars all over the NBA would dream about playing with him.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Dwight probably won't even play w/ him in Brooklyn. I doubt he's resigned by them if Dwight is brought to the Nets.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I was just comparing the Mavs situation with that of Brooklyns. Also, Humphries is a top 10 rebounder and has performed very well last year and this year.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Otis needs to just trade Dwight. I'd say there's a 2% chance Dwight comes back and I'm being generous. He's stupid if he'd rather just let Dwight walk than trade him at least get some good pieces back in return.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

lol @ Kendrick Perkins deleting his Twitter because of the dunk. Though im sure getting bugged about it on there 24/7 must be something else.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

No he deleted his Twitter before the game, just saw it on Twitter, they said it was a "false alarm."


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Yeah I saw that not too long ago.


----------



## Olympus

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



WWF said:


> Yeah, he's annoying. He has no right to call out his teammates when he doesn't even give a shit about the team.


He had every right to shit on his team. They lost to the NEW ORLEANS HORNETS by 30pts, THIRTY POINTS, despite having 30 points of his own because NONE of his teammates could get into double figures. You can't reach double figures against the Hornets? Really?

Meanwhile the Magic have done nothing to bring anyone in to help him. He's just frustrated and rightfully so.


----------



## MoveMent

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I hope Dwight goes to The Knicks so we can watch Carmelo not pass the ball to him all the way through the season.

And Griffen did do a dunk. He touched the rim and slammed the ball down regardless if he barely touched the rim. If it wasn't a dunk what was it? It damn sure wasn't a layup.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

nets are stupid is they trade for him gut there whole team just wait dwight will come look at the knicks they gutted there entire team just for melo


----------



## Myst

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Hypnotiq said:


> nets are stupid is they trade for him gut there whole team just wait dwight will come look at the knicks they gutted there entire team just for melo


DWill and Dwight are a much better fit though but yeah, he'll probably sign with the Nets in free agency if he doesn't get traded.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Dwight, Dwill, Humphries, Morrow, Marhson Brookes, Brook Lopez trade piece, first round pick. Nets could be creative in trading their young assets for Danny Granger or Iguodala.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Anderson Varejao's one of those players who I hate to play against but would love to have on my team.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

DON'T DO IT TO EM DERON!!!


----------



## Oracle

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Paul george just topped that dunk was sick


----------



## Oracle

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*






there


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Man these past few days the amount of sick dunks has been amazing.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



notorious_187 said:


> Anderson Varejao's one of those players who I hate to play against but would love to have on my team.


Same goes for Joakim Noah?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I dont mind my team playing Noah at all and wouldn't really want him on my team either.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Varejao brings more energy and hustle. I know the Celtics are a horrible rebounding team but the way Varejao was playing with energy and hustling for the boards tonight I can't remember the last time I've seen that from Joakim.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

You guys haven't been watching him recently. Near triple double last night, 6 straight double-doubles... HATERS


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Noah is an overpaid bum, no one wants him Flex. :side:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Bro, Varejao had a 20-20 tonight. When was the last time Joakim got one of those?

:lol The C's are only 1.5 games behind Orlando for the 6th seed. I say we have it by next week.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Were making a nice comeback and the ref's cant make the right calls, ridiculous.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Are you trying to say Andy is better than Joe'?


NEG CANNON loading...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I'm not saying Andy is better, I'm just saying they're not that much different.

However, I think Andy is a better fit for Boston.


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Varejao came into the league as a flopper, because he was very raw and couldn't do much else to start his career but now he is one of the more underrated players in the league.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Morrow gets mugged from the 3 point line, no call, SMH.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Morrow and Deron combined for 62 point's ( They scored all of the Nets 4th Q points). Cant be upset considering we are a depleted team and still competed, went on a 16-1 run but was to late and that 3rd q fcked us over. Games like this show why we are hurting without Lopez. And Swag is expected to be back mid feb. ouch. 
We play pretty good on the road, but at Home we are fucking .


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I've lost all respect for the Celtics after letting Varejao have a 20-20 game..Robert Parish is rolling over in his grave


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Robert Parish isn't dead.

And I wish we did have a guy like prime Robert Parish on our team considering he'd be the best center in the NBA.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

The whole point of the rolling over in his grave joke is to use living ppl...After tonight, someone may need to check KG & Jermaine's pulse


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



HeatWave said:


> I've lost all respect for the Celtics after letting Varejao have a 20-20 game..Robert Parish is rolling over in his grave


It's not like Varejao is some bum.. Averages 10/11 and plays pretty good defense.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

:lmao @ another brilliant Heatwave series of posts. 
































notsrs


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Fun fact. The Bobcats are the only team not named the Boston Celtics to have an all-time winning record against the Lakers from Los Angeles.

They have history on their side. I have faith in you Kemba. You too Boris. Can't forget about Byron Mullens.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Varejao has historically done well against the Celtics. Celtics big man aren't really fit to face a talented hustle guy like Anderson


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

fpalm

Denver continues to fail because they won't give Arron Afflalo the ball to win the game for them. WTF is Andre Miller gonna do?


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Andre? He'll pass it.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Everyday is Dre Day


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

That damn Kobe!


----------



## Myst

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

This is the best Lakers have looked in a while. Too bad it doesn't mean much since it's the Bobcats. Kobe and 'Drew beastin though.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Am I supposed to be impressed because the Lakers are blowing out the worst team in the NBA?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

The Boston Celitcs, giving Cavs a huge comeback game win one last night and then doing the same thing tonight but barely holding on.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Your point? A win is a win bruh.

You wanna talk about embarrassing losses?

What about losing to the Milwaukee Bucks without Andrew Bogut and Stephen Jackson? Losing to a starting lineup consisting of Brandon Jennings, Shaun Livingston, Carlos Delfino, Luc Mbah a Moute and Drew Gooden.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

the heat lost to the same team, so idrc, and Bogut is a bum now a days anyways, injuries have fucked him.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Actually Bogut and Jackson played against Miami. Try again.

And UDK how do you think the Lakers are gonna do on their upcoming 6 game road trip? Considering the only teams worst than them on the road are the 4 worst teams in the league.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Notorious, you really have no room to talk considering how bad the Celtics are. And once again, Bogut isn't anything special anymore, and Jackson sucks. There is literally nothing special about either of those two so it's not like it matters. We should haven't lost to them, but Bogut/Jackson wouldn't have made a huge difference.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Just because we're a bad team doesn't change the fact that the Lakers are overrated and overhyped as if they're contenders when they're not.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

who is overrating them and hyping them as top contenders? No one? That's what I thought.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

1] Lakers are not over-anything'ed that comes to mind right now.

2] I have been in the building to see Anderson play against Boston. He has great games against them & many others, & he IS better than the other guy you were comparing him to. (I remember they used to call him "Wild Thing". I, along with my Dad & many fans, left our AV wigs on the floor the night that was the give-away.)

3] Anyone who talks about living folks rolling in their grave needs to stop doing it & get a clue.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Lakers win Lakers win


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Bogut is fantastic when he's healthy, bro. Top 5 C in the league.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

top 5 C means nothing in the league, especially when the best center is Dwight.


----------



## Olympus

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Dwight isn't even a true center though. Most "centers" in the league today are power forwards.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

TNT crew does a rolling over in his grave joke every week..Thought this was common knowledge


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

rolling over a grave isn't a joke, it is used when someone is ACTUALLY dead and someone or a team or something does something really embarrassing that that dead person would never have allowed or have been able to do himself.

nah, PF has changed a lot this last decade. Players like Pau, Dirk, Amare, Griffin, etc are the new breed of PFs, which are more finesse rather than aggressive.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

They never use dead ppl as apart of the joke..and yes it's a joke..They're not trying to hurt feelings..smh


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

it's not a joke at all, I don't think you're getting this. it's a saying.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

You guys still talking about that phrase?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Because some are taking it the wrong way, I was trying to inform them that it's something light hearted that the guys on Inside the NBA use..that's it


In other news, I think to a degree it will be a major PR blow if Knicks trade Amare considering he was the only guy willing to come there during the "biggest free agent summer ever"..Knicks brass gotta find a way to make Amare feel good about being a Knick again though I think that ship has set sail & he's low key ready to get shipped


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Listening to Max & Marcellus, the reason for the issue between Gasol & CP3 issue started from CP3 calling Gasol "Soft"..I guess it can be seen on video from what they say..The rumored part is when Kobe steps in..Kobe supposedly stepped in after CP3 said to Gasol something along the lines of "Even Kobe called you soft"


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



HeatWave said:


> Because some are taking it the wrong way, I was trying to inform them that it's something light hearted that the guys on Inside the NBA use..that's it
> 
> 
> In other news, I think to a degree it will be a major PR blow if Knicks trade Amare considering he was the only guy willing to come there during the "biggest free agent summer ever"..Knicks brass gotta find a way to make Amare feel good about being a Knick again though I think that ship has set sail & he's low key ready to get shipped


We get that but you're using it in the wrong context. Stop being uneducated.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I don't know about Amare. I mean, no team was really clamoring for a 100mil uninsured contract to give to him


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

A team like Memphis could go after him..Possibly the Sixers..One of those teams that is on the cusp of being a legit contender & is one dynamic piece away..Likely have to give Knicks a PG in return but they'd get the pre-Melo Amare which imo certainly boosts a teams chances at a title


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Big game for my Mavs tonight!! Were hosting OKC, hope Dirk and the boys can pull it off against the best in the league(record wise).Should be a great game!!


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Net's signed Keith Bogan's to the Vet;s min today, good pick up considering our injuries and such. Solid defender who can knock the down the 3.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

^Speaking of a big game tonight, Bulls vs Sixers.Sixers frustrated the Orlando Magic, including Howard, making him work twice as hard to get a shot or dunk.Hopefully Hawes or Vucevic plays but Battie and Allen have been doing well.I smell Noah being defended by Brand, but it the Sixers win tonight like I think they will, close but win with the crowd hyping for help, then I you could really consider them as contenders.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

*Bulls* vs. Sixers
*Wizards *vs. Magic
Raptors vs. *Celtics*
Pistons vs. *Nets*
*Heat* vs. Bucks
Suns vs. *Hornets*
*Thunder* vs. Mavericks
Pacers vs. *T'Wolves*
Rockets vs. *Spurs*
Bobcats vs. *Trail Blazers*
Clippers vs. *Jazz*


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



ho ho inc said:


> ^Speaking of a big game tonight, Bulls vs Sixers.Sixers frustrated the Orlando Magic, including Howard, making him work twice as hard to get a shot or dunk.Hopefully Hawes or Vucevic plays but Battie and Allen have been doing well.I smell Noah being defended by Brand, but it the Sixers win tonight like I think they will, close but win with the crowd hyping for help, then I you could really consider them as contenders.



Philly might have the worst gate attendance in the entire NBA this year.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Nah, they're 23rd. The Pacers are 28 which is beyond horrible. Here's the full list:
http://espn.go.com/nba/attendance


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Damn, Petro is now injured, not that he was good but now are only bigs are Hump, J-Will ( Who is Raw) and Shelden ( Who is already playing with a shoulder injury).
Stevenson is now at for 2 weeks, Brooks and Lopez are expected back around the same time.

Roster was not good to begin with, now we only have nine player's to suit up and that includes Keith Bogan's.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

No team is safe from this strenuous NBA schedule which is kinda why I'm surprised many teams still play their main guys 37-40 minutes a night


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

*Cough* Doc Rivers *Cough*

That shit's gonna catch up with the C's later in the season. He does a decent job managing KG & JO's minutes but he plays Ray & Pierce 36+ minutes every game.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Damn, not that you guys care but now Morrow is injured so that is James, Brooks, Lopez, Okur, Stevenson, Petro and Morrow all out tonight.

Poor Deron


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Deron gonna cry in the car 

Hey..I'm guessing you watch every Nets game so do you know if Jay-Z has been attending Nets games this season?


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



HeatWave said:


> Deron gonna cry in the car
> 
> Hey..I'm guessing you watch every Nets game so do you know if Jay-Z has been attending Nets games this season?


He attended the opener, but since his daughter was born, he has not shown up.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

There's no way he's in a box with the fam jam?


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



JM said:


> There's no way he's in a box with the fam jam?


Nope, we would of caught that.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

? 

Who is we?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

his daughter was already born? wtf.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Ivy Blue/Blue Ivy came out the womb and was featured on a Jay-Z track the next day..How dare Hov not let her sing the national anthem at a home game


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



JM said:


> ?
> 
> Who is we?


The Nets Crew, our Yes Network always show's him and he always sits next to the team


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Well I'm aware of that. But seeing as he has a child now maybe he's moved to a box. Probably don't want a new born down there.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

No, their would of been report's.

LOL at Deron playing SF


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I see. Well you would know more than I.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Sixers are clowning the Bulls right now. Clowning.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

LET'S GO WIZARDS!!!!


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Remember last year when the battle of the losing streaks (Washington road losing streak against Cleveland overall losing streak) was ruined? I just recalled that and got angry.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

It's all the Clippers fault.


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Pissed me right off.


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

save_us.ld9


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

LeBron with 24 points in the first quarter. Good god man.


----------



## Myst

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Well, LeBJ just outscored the Bucks 24-23 in the 1st quarter...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

LOL at Delonte driving to the basket and doing the same move on Ibaka twice on two different possessions and getting blocked both times.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

24 in the 1st quarter? What!?!? lol


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

LeBron always has big games in Milwaukee. I mean who can forget this:


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Lebron 24 Bucks 23. Is this familiar to any Mavs fans?


----------



## Oracle

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

wow philly are the real deal this year


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



LarryCoon said:


> Lebron 24 Bucks 23. Is this familiar to any Mavs fans?


Huge Mavs fan here,but Im confused??


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Is it true Wall scored 0 tonight?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Nah he's got 2 points, he's 1-11.

The Celtics being the Raptors by 31, I hope Linas Kleiza gets in the game and someone gives him a season ending injury.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I love how Doc Rivers only plays JaJuan Johnson in garbage minutes but every time is JJJ on the floor he produces. It seems like everyone notices this except Doc.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



HeatWave said:


> Is it true Wall scored 0 tonight?


*No. Last I heard he had two.*


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



VAN DAMINATOR said:


> Huge Mavs fan here,but Im confused??


Kobe outscored the Mavs 62-61 a few years back. This isn't as impressive but I haven't seen anything like it since Kobe did it.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I bet there is going to be a fight in the next 12 minutes in this Pacers Wolves game.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Why is that?


----------



## Oracle

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

martell webster and beaseley vs granger


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

So did a fight happen?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Please let the Bucks play the Heat in the first round.

Brandon Jennings is in beast mode. He has 7 three pointers.

LeBron scored 24 in the 1st quarter, since then he's scored 10 points and has a total of 1 point in the 4th quarter.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

no vogel had to get on the court to take danny away though


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Stop giving the ball to Nowitzki ffs. He is like 3-468456749236526


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

happy notorious, Heat lost, once again, to the Bucks, and this time without Bogut.


----------



## Myst

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

The hell happened in the Heat-Bucks game? Brandon Jennings should just shoot three's from now on though. Dude is money from deep.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

The Celtics are over .500


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Congratulations?


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Cycloneon said:


> Stop giving the ball to Nowitzki ffs. He is like 3-468456749236526


He's awful and I don't understand it has to be that knee really bothering him.

Sucks that we lost even without Kidd,Odom,Haywood,and a crappy Dirk we had a chance to beat the top team in the league it was tied with two mins left in the game. 

Nice to see the Heat lose though I hate those guys.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Haters gonna hate.

Predicting we're gonna pass up Orlando by next week for the 6th seed.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

The fuck you want me to say? You went from below average to average. Good for you.

I don't doubt that. Boston's got a pretty soft schedule the next 5, while Orlando plays Cleveland/Iniana/Clippers/Miami/Atlanta.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

LOL at all of the Clippers baskets being lobs.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

loblobloblobloblobloblob


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I bet NBA.com has a top 10 Clipper plays just for this game like they did for Miami against the Knicks.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I finally saw the Blake Griffen dunk. That's easily one of the best dunks i've seen in the past few years.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

lol @ Ibaka getting a double double of 11 rebounds and 10 blocks.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

That's a Bill Russell stat line.

And good god the Bobcats are awful. Does MJ even try to put together a team that can compete? The year he finally had one he broke up that whole team up the following season.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Clippers have 5 different players that average 15 or more points(Mo is at 14.5, but I rounded up for him ) that's incredible.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



notorious_187 said:


> That's a Bill Russell stat line.
> 
> And good god the Bobcats are awful. Does MJ even try to put together a team that can compete? The year he finally had one he broke up that whole team up the following season.


What are you saying? Is Gerald Wallace for Dante Cunningham and Tobias Harris not a good trade?


----------



## Oracle

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Knicks shopping Amare hard, but his non-insured contract is a major issue

lulz


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Jennings be having bug scoring nights vs Heat yet terrible efficiency vs them..He was 9-25 both games..

Milwaukee slapping around the Heat twice in 10 days though..impressive 

I'm guessing Love questioned Pacers toughness because Granger responded to it on twitter about his Pacers being tough when they need to..He didn't @ Love though..bummer


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



notorious_187 said:


> That's a Bill Russell stat line.
> 
> And good god the Bobcats are awful. Does MJ even try to put together a team that can compete? The year he finally had one he broke up that whole team up the following season.


There were some major beat downs today. Raptors got blown out too.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Yeah I wonder if Michael Jordan is happy to see his team get whooped like there's no tomorrow this season. He broke up the best team the Bobcats ever had just to clear up salary cap for salary cap space and potential free agent signings. The thing is, who would want to play there when the team is so crappy? I can only name two players on the current squad and that's Boris Diaw and Kemba Walker. Wait, I remember Diop just shot an air ball on the free-throw line a few days ago.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

When you're Jordan, you think anyone will want to play for you simply because you're Michael Jordan


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Kemba, Henderson & Davis wouldn't be a bad team to build on but MJ will find a way to fuck it to


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



chronoxiong said:


> Yeah I wonder if Michael Jordan is happy to see his team get whooped like there's no tomorrow this season. He broke up the best team the Bobcats ever had just to clear up salary cap for salary cap space and potential free agent signings. The thing is, who would want to play there when the team is so crappy? I can only name two players on the current squad and that's Boris Diaw and Kemba Walker. Wait, I remember Diop just shot an air ball on the free-throw line a few days ago.


Jordan did the right move in breaking that team up. That team was going nowhere at least now they are terrible so they get high draft picks. The only problem is Jordan got zilch for trading away the pieces its pathetic.


----------



## peep4life

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

No one is going to come and play for Jordan if he is sporting a Hitler mustache. As a Blazer fan I was happy for that beatdown, but you can't really take anything from it cause the Bobcats are a joke


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Kenyon Martin is officially an unrestricted free agent and can sign with any NBA team whenever he wants.

According to sources, the Clippers are in the lead to get him.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

All star game gear..looks a tad familiar http://thewellversed.com/2012/02/02/freshness-adidas-unveils-uniforms-sneakers-for-nba-all-star-2012/


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Why is that?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Looks a bit similar to last years..Well the front of them do


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Contrary to popular belief, The Knicks aren't really in pursuit of Kenyon Martin but are expected to go hard for J.R. Smith once he's able to sign in the NBA.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Hypnotiq said:


> wow philly are the real deal this year


Yeah they are. I was never really much of an NBA fan and when the season started there was all this talk of how great the Knicks were going to be. I moved to Philly for school and told my friends I was getting off the Knicks bandwagon and becoming a 76ers fan. 

I was at the game last night, paid $15 for a cheap ticket, and had a blast watching the 76ers dominate. They just messed the Bulls up in the first 3 quarters and then both teams just played a lot of bench players.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Will be a crime if Iggy doesn't make the ASG this year.

This is NBA.com's prediction for ASG teams.
*East*
Rose/Rondo/Jennings
Wade/Johnson
James/Pierce/Iguodala
Melo/Bosh
Dwight/Hibbert
*West*
Paul/Westbrook/Nash/Lawson
Bryant
Durant
Griffin/Love/Aldridge/Millsap
Bynum/Marc


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

How good were the seats?


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Deron will make it instead of Jennings.


----------



## Myst

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Xile44 said:


> Deron will make it instead of Jennings.


I'd rather have Deron in instead of Joe Johnson. I'd love to see BJ get in.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Myst said:


> I'd rather have Deron in instead of Joe Johnson. I'd love to see BJ get in.


Well, that work's to, Deron IMO is more deserving of JJ and BJ, he was off to an awful start but has picked up dramatically.


----------



## Myst

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Xile44 said:


> Well, that work's to, Deron IMO is more deserving of JJ and BJ, he was off to an awful start but has picked up dramatically.


Agreed. He's too good to not be an All Star. Still think it's a shame he's only a two-time All Star.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



HeatWave said:


> How good were the seats?


Nose bleeds but the you could still see everything. I was in the 14th row in the corner section.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



notorious_187 said:


> Will be a crime if Iggy doesn't make the ASG this year.
> 
> This is NBA.com's prediction for ASG teams.
> *East*
> Rose/Rondo/Jennings
> Wade/Johnson
> James/Pierce/Iguodala
> Melo/Bosh
> Dwight/Hibbert
> *West*
> Paul/Westbrook/Nash/Lawson
> Bryant
> Durant
> Griffin/Love/Aldridge/Millsap
> Bynum/Marc


Jennings doesn't make it(for good reason) and Joe likely doesn't either. Replace those two with DWill and Josh Smith. I dont know Pierce's stats, but I don't think he makes it either.

Nash for sure doesn't make it, I think they replace him with Rudy Gay.


Oh and my favorite part of last year's all star game was when they went with four guards on the court and Love at C(Clippers basically did that this year with Mo, CP3, Billups, Bulter, and Evans) and they dominated. Westbrook+Deron+CP3 was just far too much speed for the East to handle.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Pierce has finally gotten into shape and has been putting up great numbers since he's gotten into shape. Since Rondo's gone out he's been averaging 25-7-7 esque numbers, he definitely deserves to make it, he's the reason the Celtics have finally turned the corner and started winning for a change.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Nash had heck of game last night..30 pts in 29 minutes, 1 TO & 10 assists..He deserves one last run at a title..But can his body hold up under another medical staff?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Shaq thinks Mo Williams, DeAndre Jordan and Tyreke Evans should be All-Stars and Charles thinks Al Harrington should be an All-Star.

Good god.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

So who does Shaq take away from the allstar game then?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

They were selecting who they think should be reserves.

Now Shaq is saying that Kevin Love shouldn't be an All-Star because the Wolves don't have a winning record but yet he thinks Tyreke Evans should be an All-Star who is on a team that has a worse record than Minny and is not putting up as good of numbers as K. Love is putting up. He also selected Mo Williams over Russell Westbrook.

Get this goofball off the show. Demote him to NBATV.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

kris humphires for all star


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Kyle Korver three point raping the LOLKNICKS.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

WHERE'S THE HOT SAUCE AT, NEIL FUNK?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Melo & Bynum though? Should just put a PF in the center position..Someone is gonna get left out..Likely Alderidge as usual


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

How long till Melo gets fed up with assiting and ignores everyone on his team, leading to an easy Bulls win?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



HeatWave said:


> Melo & Bynum though? Should just put a PF in the center position..Someone is gonna get left out..Likely Alderidge as usual


Aldridge & Love can both make the ASG. The West doesn't have to have a center on the bench because last year they didn't have one.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Noah has been playing out of his mind lately, with the exception of last night.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



notorious_187 said:


> Aldridge & Love can both make the ASG. The West doesn't have to have a center on the bench because last year they didn't have one.


Nah..Don't see them leaving Pau & Dirk off..


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Next 2 additions to my jersey collection...



















Not exactly these as these are just google image search pics but those are the jerseys none the less.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Who else is apart of your jersey collection?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Good pickups JM, I picked up the Michael Jordan 03 ASG jersey about 2 weeks ago but other than that I haven't bought any in about 2 months. Looks like this:


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I want one of those, but Penny or Nick Anderson.

*Edit:* @ JM's Orlando jersey


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Those jerseys are awesome.

Only old school one I have is a Vince Carter Raptors. I love it though.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Those black Orlando jerseys (Like the one JM pictured) are some of the GOATs IMO.

The 90's had the best jerseys in general IMO.

Speaking of Raptors jerseys, I love theses jerseys (I actually have this Stoudamire one):


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Magic said:


> Who else is apart of your jersey collection?


A mitchell and ness Michael Jordan MVP jersey is my pride and joy.

If we're talking basketball Jerseys here I have a black T-Wolves Garnett Jersey, Magic Blue T-Mac Jersey. Vince Carter Raptors purple jersey. Charlotte Hornets Muggsy Bogues teal jersey.

Most current jerseys suck ass. Retro's are far better. Looking at Phoenix for example.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Melo gets too much flack from you phaggots.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Yeah new jerseys suck ass. Only current jerseys I like are C's and Blazers.

I just started collecting football jerseys.

So far only got Dan Marino and Jerry Rice jerseys.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Melo is garbage. He doesn't get too much hate at all, it is all warrented.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

He's not a franchise player?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I don't think Melo will ever win a ring as long as he's the #1 option.

Ok, I take that back. I don't think Melo will ever win a ring as long as he only plays one end of the floor. And don't give me that "Oh he's a good defender he just doesn't try" BS that I've heard from his supporters, because good defenders don't take night offs cause they don't feel like playing defense.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

That's not the problem. The problem is you can't have two or multiple liabilities defensively. And NY has that in Amare and Melo.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Hmmm not sure Shaq and Orlando Magic are a perfect fit for a jersey to bring back.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

exactly, Melo is a liability and therefore his hate is warrented. Not only that, but he has shot terribly and doesn't pass enough, so really, he is doing terrible on both ends of the court.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I hope we beat the shit out of these New York fucks tomorrow night. Plus Rojan Rando will be back.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Offensive numbers are down universally in the NBA so it's not just Melo. That Heat/Bulls game was probably the only close, competitive game I've seen all year. You know what Melo will give you. 25-30PPG, 5-6 boards, 3-5 assists, a bonafide scorer, and someone who will play defense once in awhile. He wont flee too much from that production.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

He is shooting 40% from the field, that is inexcuseable. And what other superstar is struggling? LBJ, Dwight, Kobe, Durant, Love, CP3, and others are actually all having some of the their better years in scoring and shooting percentage.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I know Durant isn't averaging what he was last year. I think Love's numbers are down but I would have to check that.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Charles Barkley clowning LeBron's hairline/headband is hilarious.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Father Flex said:


> I know Durant isn't averaging what he was last year. I think Love's numbers are down but I would have to check that.


Durant is scoring less but shooting at a better percentage I believe, at least he was a couple games ago and I think he still is.

Love also had a rough stretch of games, but I don't believe his percentage is too much lower than what it was last year.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

IIRC Love is averaging 25+ points a game.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Okay, well you get my point. Scoring is down everywhere in the NBA.

Heck, Rose doesn't have the statistics he did last year but he is playing more efficiently.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

And yes, it's inexcusable the way the Knicks have played and Melo not being able to catalyze the offense. Just needs to be cut some slack, imo.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Yeah, but Melo isn't playing more efficiently, he's been absolutely awful and all the hate is warrented since the Knicks basically traded away a great future for him and he has disappointed. I realize a lot of players this year are struggling, but mostly all the other superstars are not and have continued playing the way they usually do.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

LeBron slander extra rough tonight


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Fair enough, UDK.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



HeatWave said:


> LeBron slander extra rough tonight


Yeah it was funny at first but they've overdone it.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



LarryCoon said:


> Hmmm not sure Shaq and Orlando Magic are a perfect fit for a jersey to bring back.


I can't think of a better fit.


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Bryant - 30.0 PPG
L. James - 29.7 PPG
K. Durant - 26.6 PPG
K. Love - 25.3 PPG
C. Anthony - 23.7


I remember when Lebron was #1.. But that was the first couple of weeks


----------



## Armor King

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



notorious_187 said:


> Charles Barkley clowning LeBron's hairline/headband is hilarious.


----------



## MoveMent

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Magic said:


> Melo is garbage. He doesn't get too much hate at all, it is all warrented.


Garbage is the hugest overstatement I've heard in a while.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



JM said:


> I can't think of a better fit.


Lebron and the Cleveland Cavaliers Jersey


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



MoveMent said:


> Garbage is the hugest overstatement I've heard in a while.


Is it though? Rebounds is the only thing he is doing well. Scoring 23 points means absolutely nothing if you shoot like shit to get those points. He turns over the ball a lot. Doesn't pass enough and run the offense well for someone who is the one expected to. And is suppose to be the leader and yet is failing them in that regard as well. The team before Melo was better, which also goes against his case.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Wow. Looking at what the Celtics could've had but instead chose to pick Antoine Walker trips me out. This doesn't even look right, and no it's not photoshop:


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

12 teams could have had him. THEY DIDNT BELIEVE.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I thought Kobe's agent said he would play in Italy if they drafted him?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

It worked out well for us I guess, if we would've picked Kobe most likely we wouldn't have ended up picking Pierce and being able to form our Big 3.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Magic said:


> Is it though? Rebounds is the only thing he is doing well. Scoring 23 points means absolutely nothing if you shoot like shit to get those points. He turns over the ball a lot. Doesn't pass enough and run the offense well for someone who is the one expected to. And is suppose to be the leader and yet is failing them in that regard as well. The team before Melo was better, which also goes against his case.


Melo isn't a point guard. He's trying to adapt but as they say, adapt or perish. They'll have to seek out a PG next year. You act like 23 points is easy to get. That whole team tosses him the ball, expecting him to create since nobody else can, and then stand around watching like a deer in the headlights.

Not really fair to Carmelo. What happened last year when Amare and Billups went out? 30/10, 45/10 games against Boston.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Chicago has been horrid lately at containing penetration. Philly had 46 points in the paint last night in three quarters. Not a good sign.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

HE'S TOO BIG TOO FAST TOO STRONG JUST TOO GOOD!!!!


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

This is a serious question...

Is there a better closer in the 4th quarter than Derrick Rose?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Those FT's though...


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Father Flex said:


> This is a serious question...
> 
> Is there a better closer in the 4th quarter than Derrick Rose?


Dirk.

I wouldn't say Rose is the best yet, really haven't seen that much clutchness in the past from him, at least not enough to prove that he is the clutchest in the league. I'd put Melo above him as well.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

True that. Which is a bit of an anomoly seeing as he's close to a 90% FT shooter but choked at the Final Four and again against Miami on prime-time this season.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Depends. Last second shot? I don't think anyone gets a cleaner look. Last 2-3 minutes? Chris Paul


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Well finally Amar'e decides to stop playing like shit. Easily his best game of this season.

Although this might be the Carlos Boozer effect.


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I nearly shit myself when Rose missed that first FT.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

You had some flashbacks huh?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

The Derick Rose interview slander will surpass the LeBron edge up slander within the next 6 months


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



notorious_187 said:


> You had some flashbacks huh?


Yes  

I should have known not to doubt the great man though.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Will neg you again, Heatwave. I will not tolerate disrespect from the Western culture towards the dear leader.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I don't see how the Clippers can manage with CP3, Billups, Mo, Foye and Bledsoe. Bledsoe's such a good prospect, I'd rather see him get traded than be on the Clippers riding the pine.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

:lmao I like how I was constantly speaking badly of Rose in the beginning of the season and yet never got negged. :O

CLips are far too stacked at PG, I agree with Bledsoe too Notorious. No idea why they dont trade him since they wont play him.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Magic said:


> *:lmao I like how I was constantly speaking badly of Rose in the beginning of the season and yet never got negged. :O*
> 
> CLips are far too stacked at PG, I agree with Bledsoe too Notorious. No idea why they dont trade him since they wont play him.



oh, i did something way worse than neg-reeping. i got you a spot on the vbookie team.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I would never have joined the vBookie if it wasn't for the membership, it isn't like JM forced me to lol.

Kobe has far more swag than Rose which will always put him above. Remember last year at the all star game when Kobe ran past Rose and then dunked it. GOOD TIMES.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

:lmao

You just used the all-star game as a gleamingly bright showcase to display Kobe's superiority over Rose. Little absurd? I will concede, however. Kobe is more decorated. Let's recognize that Kobe wasn't this good in his first three-four years. D-Money was the youngest MVP for a reason, dammit.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I'm intrigued to see how good of a stat line Gallo ends up with tonight. Pretty sure this is the first time he's had a really good first half and Denver hasn't been up by a lot. He should get to play in the 4th quarter.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Rondo will be better than both of them when he gets that jumper.

He will.


I hope.



Nah he won't.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

C'mon Kings. Keep this lead. The Blazers whooped them the last time they played each other.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Father Flex said:


> :lmao
> 
> You just used the all-star game as a gleamingly bright showcase to display Kobe's superiority over Rose. Little absurd? I will concede, however. Kobe is more decorated. Let's recognize that Kobe wasn't this good in his first three-four years. D-Money was the youngest MVP for a reason, dammit.


I was trolling, but you agreed anyways. Wut?

Kobe didn't start until his third year I think, Kobe was better at the same age though.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Blake tried to dunk on Mozgov but Mozgov fouled the shit out of him. I guess he's learned.

:lmao Griffin just airballed a free throw. You would think how much the Clippers flop they would at least be a top 3 FT shooting team.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I believe the correct term now a days is Blake Griffin McGloire'd a free-throw.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Watching a Denver game on national TV is so annoying because all the announcers do is talk about how the Nuggets have "no star".


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Holy shit Gallo.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Mozgov never forgets


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

DeAndre Jordan is an awful defensive player.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Magic said:


> :lmao I like how I was constantly speaking badly of Rose in the beginning of the season and yet never got negged. :O
> 
> .


You're not saying the right (or wrong) things if you're not getting hit.. Or he's just on a troll


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

well ive made fun of nearly every single bull, including every starter, except for Deng because Deng is awesome and I cannot speak badly about him.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

:lmao Flop city living up to its name


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Joakim Noah is awesome and deserves your praise.

Did discussion occur in this thread regarding the all-star starters? I wasn't maying much attention earlier today.

One of the first times in recent memory that the voted starters are NOT THAT BAD of choices.

Love should be there instead of Griffin but it's hard when Blake is the more fan appealing player. Anthony probably shouldn't be there but ya.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Why is Wade there? Missed like 10 games and has been pretty awful this season compared to his normal stats. Then again, his normal stats are usually fantistic and he still is averaging like 20, 5, and 5.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

There really isn't a shooting guard in the easy with a better statistical season.

I would have put Iggy there but he'll never get any recognition for his complete play.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I was about to say Iggy should probably be there instead of him. I also think Joe Johnson actually has better stats than wade.

Nah, nevermind, but he is basically averaging the same except one less assist and point, but he has taken a leadership role and helped the Hawks with Horford out.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Iggy should be there instead of Anthony if anything.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

All I said on starters was Melo shouldn't be on and a PF (Love or Alderidge) should have Bynum's spot..I think one of them will get left off unfortunately..Wade shouldn't be on the roster either..


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Name another guy worthy though besides Iggy? Like logically he's missed too much time for consideration but there really isn't anyone. SG is weak right now. Howard, James, Iggy, Wade, Rose would have been fine. Anthony is playing like garbage. Wade wasn't.

Bynum's played well enough for the role. Just be happy they didn't vote Yao out of retirement.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I understand the lack of 2 guard play in the eàst but at least reward someone who has played majority of games..Add an extra PG or SF instead if need be


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Wade has actually played badly compared to his regular numbers. JJ should have been let in because he lead the team with Horford out and the Hawks have been winning. Wade also only has played 13 games.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

His numbers are down but they aren't Anthony bad lol. But I do I agree there's probably guys more worthy if they ignore positional restrictions.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Can someone who's not blindly hating on Carmelo explain to me how 23.7 PPG, 6.6 REB, 4.4 AST & 1.2 STL is a terrible stat line? His percentages are down, but that's all.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

The number of shots he takes, anyone should be able to score 23.7 PPG. That's low considering how much he makes the offence about himself. What is he doing that's that impressive really? If he was shooting a decent percentage he'd be scoring over 30 PPG and ya, he'd be worthy of such acclaim. New York would likely have a much better record as well. 

Beyond that, it's more than just about the stats. He's killing the team with his complete inability to play within the team. Just watch him play. He is not playing like an all-star.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

The guy is the point guard of his team, and even though he has to adapt like Flex said, he has yet to show he is actually really capable of this and is having a lot of trouble running that offense. 4.4 assists means nothing when you have the ball for the majority of the clock on each possession. 23.7 PPG hurts the team more than it helps if he is shooting badly, like JM said and I said earlier, it's also more than just about stats.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



notorious_187 said:


> Blake tried to dunk on Mozgov but Mozgov fouled the shit out of him. I guess he's learned.
> 
> :lmao Griffin just airballed a free throw. You would think how much the Clippers flop they would at least be a top 3 FT shooting team.


Lol JJ Hickson did the exact same thing in the Kings game. I had to replay it just so i wasn't seeing things.

anyway good win by the Kings. Blazers looked like they were going to pull away, but the kings rallied. Thought Thorton was hurt really bad when he got clobbered by Wallace, but he came back pretty quickly.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



notorious_187 said:


> Blake tried to dunk on Mozgov but Mozgov fouled the shit out of him. I guess he's learned.
> 
> :lmao Griffin just airballed a free throw. You would think how much the Clippers flop they would at least be a top 3 FT shooting team.


Flop city isn't really about the FTs. Its about the choreographed flopping.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Kenyon Martin to the Clippers it is.

Also Blake Griffin will not return to defend his title in the Dunk Contest (Which makes me think last year was rigged even more). DeAndre Jordan is expected to take his place.

It's also come out that the Nets are the heavy favorites to sign Dwight Howard.


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

it was rigged since the year nate robinson beat iguodala


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Blake said dunk contests aren't his thing aka Kia said chill

Dwight should come back for one last go around in Orlando..Have a feeling the star power will be low


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

You know what trips me out. Blake jumped over the hood of a Kia car and the media hyped it up like it was the greatest shit ever. But if he would've jumped over Earl Boykins it would've been crickets and Earl is taller than the hood of the car.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

All of a sudden many Journalist and beat writer's are predicting Howard to the Net's.

Here's more new's regarding Howard and L.A ( Srry if already posted before)




> The drum beat goes on supposedly Lakers told Howard won't sign extension
> The Lakers have already been informed that Howard won’t sign a long-term deal in Los Angeles, according to sources close to the situation. If the Lakers were to trade for Howard, he would opt out and test free agency. Howard’s interest in Los Angeles has always been overstated, mainly because he doesn’t want to follow in Shaquille O’Neal’s footsteps and he doesn’t want to go through another rebuilding process anytime soon. With Kobe Bryant and Pau Gasol is their thirties, Howard would be reaching his prime just as his All-Star teammates are declining.
> 
> Multiple sources believe Howard will force his way to the Nets and he certainly has leverage, just like Carmelo Anthony did last year when he would only agree to sign an extension with the New York Knicks. Howard wants to team up with Deron Williams, loves the idea of playing in Brooklyn and knows that the front office will involve him in the decision-making process.





> @AlexKennedyNBA: If Dwight Howard is traded to the Los Angeles Lakers, he’ll opt out and test free agency. He’s zeroing in on the Nets: http://t.co/5IHc8R1Q @


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Howard's an idiot so it hardly matters anymore, if he goes to Nets and has any decision making power in the front office(I mean even the smallest thing like suggestions) then the Nets will become the worst team in the NBA. The guy should stick to play instead of trying to help the front office with things, he wanted Gilbert and he wanted Davis. The guy is a fuckhead when it comes to other players.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Magic said:


> Howard's an idiot so it hardly matters anymore, if he goes to Nets and has any decision making power in the front office(I mean even the smallest thing like suggestions) then the Nets will become the worst team in the NBA. The guy should stick to play instead of trying to help the front office with things, he wanted Gilbert and he wanted Davis. The guy is a fuckhead when it comes to other players.


That is what scare's me a bit, S.Jax? Really, Why would be want him, he is not exactly cheap.


----------



## Myst

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Yup. Screw Dwight.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Yeah IIRC Orlando asked Dwight what players he wanted them to acquire and he said Glen Davis, Stephen Jackson, Anthony Morrow, Gilbert Arenas among others.

He's an idiot.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



notorious_187 said:


> Yeah IIRC Orlando asked Dwight what players he wanted them to acquire and he said Glen Davis, Stephen Jackson, Anthony Morrow, Gilbert Arenas among others.
> 
> He's an idiot.


Well, Anthony Morrow is an under-rated player in this league, but yeah I dont want him handpicking guy's. Deron though, I'd trust him with that more than Howard.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Dwight seems like he just wants to play with his friends.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

more competitors, less friends please.

That is what was better with the league bfeore, players weren't friends, they were enemies. Ask Tim Duncan, KG, and Kobe if they care about "friends" being on their team and they would probably laugh at you. Some want to win and have that drive, and others don't.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Celtic's vs Knick's should be interesting.

Go Boston, don't let the Knick's pull out a win, it keep's are play-off chance's in better condition.

Tonight is Rubio vs Deron.
We are a bad home team, so we may lose this, 2 good re-bounder's going at it. Hump Smash!
Go Nets


----------



## 100%Caborn

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Magic said:


> more competitors, less friends please.
> 
> That is what was better with the league bfeore, players weren't friends, they were enemies. Ask Tim Duncan, KG, and Kobe if they care about "friends" being on their team and they would probably laugh at you. Some want to win and have that drive, and others don't.


Haha, agreed.


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Xile44 said:


> Celtic's vs Knick's should be interesting.
> 
> Go Boston, don't let the Knick's pull out a win, it keep's are play-off chance's in better condition.
> 
> Tonight is Rubio vs Deron.
> We are a bad home team, so we may lose this, 2 good re-bounder's going at it. Hump Smash!
> Go Nets


whats with the apostrophes before each s


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

^What about Sixers vs Heat...Sixers feeling good after beating Orlando and Chicago, if the Sixers win tonight, the crowd hyped and full to raptors, then..no more doubts from the analysis about the team..


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Glen Davis :lmao :lmao :lmao

If that's why he's in Orlando now then I lol at that whole operation.

If only every star player wanted to be surrounded by mediocre role players. Think of the team the raptors could put together.

Anthony Morrow is the only name on that list Orlando should have listened to and didn't of course.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Champ said:


> whats with the apostrophes before each s


Just a habit


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Davis got suspended for having an outburst at shoot around. LOL


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I think the C's can get the W tonight.

We've playing great ball lately plus Rondo is expected to be back.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

How a scale of 10 on good are the Magic:

10
9
8
7
6
5
4
3
2
1
0 aka TRAGIC


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Let's just say I think the Cavs pick up the W.

I already consider Dwight gone, IMO he gets traded after the ASG because Orlando obviously wants to keep him for that.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

If we're being real here, if Miami and Chicago get 10s no one in the east really deserves to be any higher than say a 6...or 5.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I was going to make a list of the worst teams in history and put them each beside a number and still put Tragic at the bottom, but that would have required far too much work.

Pacers and Sixers are pretty high up there, they just don't have that star power that the Bulls/Heat do.

And if we're being real, if the Heat are at 10 then that just means the Buck are at 11. :side:


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

FredKerber Fred Kerber 
Is someone psychic in NBA scheduling? Last Nets game B4 All-Star Game: home vs. Orlando; Nets first game after trading deadline: at Orlando

The thing that get's me is why should we gut our Roster, if we are the only team he really want's?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

because New York teams, or New York bound teams, are completely retarded.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

If Miami and Bulls are a 10 half the teams in the east are in the negative.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

You'd have to ask the Knicks if you should gut your roster to get a guy that only wants to play in one city. I'm sure they have some knowledge to share.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Magic said:


> because New York teams, or New York bound teams, are completely retarded.


You Jelly bruh?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Ranking the East:
10 - Heat, Bulls
8 - Pacers, Sixers
7 - Hawks, Celtics
6 - Magic
5 - Bucks, Knicks
4 - Cavs, Nets
3 - Raptors
1 - Wizards, Pistons, Bobcats

Ranking the West:
10 - Thunder
9 - Clippers, Nuggets
8 - Spurs, Mavs
7 - Jazz, Blazers, Lakers, Grizzlies
6 - Wolves, Rockets
5 - Warriors
4 - Suns
3 - Kings
1 - Hornets


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



notorious_187 said:


> Ranking the East:
> 10 - Heat, Bulls
> 8 - Pacers, Sixers
> 7 - Hawks, Celtics
> 6 - Magic
> 5 - Bucks, Knicks
> 4 - Cavs, Nets
> 3 - Raptors
> 1 - Wizards, Pistons, Bobcats
> 
> Ranking the West:
> 10 - Thunder
> 9 - Clippers, Nuggets
> 8 - Spurs, Mavs
> 7 - Jazz, Blazers, Lakers, Grizzlies
> 6 - Wolves, Rockets
> 5 - Warriors
> 4 - Suns
> 3 - Kings
> 1 - Hornets


A healthy Net's squad is up there with the Buck's and the Knick's (Not that that is a good thing), and I'd put the Magic with the Hawk's and celtic's but beside's that I agree.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

You're way too nice Notorious. The Heat are only twice as good as the Bucks? Really? If you're doing it relative no one in the east deserves above a 6.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

^^^The Bucks are twice as good as the Heat.



Xile44 said:


> You Jelly bruh?


Nah, because if the Lakers were in this situation they would still have had Favors, Brook, all their picks, Harris, their pick from last year whoever they would have selected, and would have ended up signing both Deron and Dwight this upcoming year and then traded their young guys for other players/stars/whatever. Nets/Knicks are two of the dumbest franchises that have mad some of the worst decisions in recent memory.




notorious_187 said:


> Ranking the East:
> 10 - Heat, Bulls
> 8 - Pacers, Sixers
> 7 - Hawks, Celtics
> 6 - Magic
> 5 - Bucks, Knicks
> 4 - Cavs, Nets
> 3 - Raptors
> 1 - Wizards, Pistons, Bobcats
> 
> Ranking the West:
> 10 - Thunder
> 9 - Clippers, Nuggets
> 8 - Spurs, Mavs
> 7 - Jazz, Blazers, Lakers, Grizzlies
> 6 - Wolves, Rockets
> 5 - Warriors
> 4 - Suns
> 3 - Kings
> 1 - Hornets


:lmao at Mavs being 8 and Celtics being 7 with the Hawks. Lakers are probably too high as well considering the teams you put them with.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

wizards can only be a one if their number one. stop the hating. people stay mad their teams can't ball like the wiz. fuck a win, it's all about stats and highlights.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I don't know what's so laughable about the Celtics.

We've improved and will most likely have the 6th seed by next week. We're 7-3 in our last 10 including impressive wins over the Magic twice and against the Pacers, Truth and KG have finally gotten into game shape, Ray is shooting lights out including 56% from 3PT, Rondo will finally be back in the lineup which will make it even better, we finally have good rookies, our bench has been productive despite not being healthy, our team has great chemistry right now way better than we had at any point last year. It's crazy to think how deeper we could've been if Jeff didn't get hurt.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Magic said:


> ^^^The Bucks are twice as good as the Heat.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, because if the Lakers were in this situation they would still have had Favors, Brook, all their picks, Harris, their pick from last year whoever they would have selected, and would have ended up signing both Deron and Dwight this upcoming year and then traded their young guys for other players/stars/whatever. Nets/Knicks are two of the dumbest franchises that have mad some of the worst decisions in recent memory.


Yeah, Trading Marbury for Kidd was awful, trading for Dr. J was bad, getting Petrovic, RJ and VC, I could continue. All of a sudden that trade for Williams is bad? Deron gave us a shot at Howard, Deron as a free agency could of easily went to the Dallas, or should we have waited and hoped they come in Free Agency like we hoped Wade, Bron, Bosh, Amar'e etc would come?

Come on your gonna say trading Favor's, Haris, Kanter and a Pick is bad, even though it give's us a heavily great chance at Howard/Deron?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



notorious_187 said:


> I don't know what's so laughable about the Celtics.
> 
> We've improved and will most likely have the 6th seed by next week. We're 7-3 in our last 10 including impressive wins over the Magic twice and against the Pacers, Truth and KG have finally gotten into game shape, Ray is shooting lights out including 56% from 3PT, Rondo will finally be back in the lineup which will make it even better, we finally have good rookies, our bench has been productive despite not being healthy, our team has great chemistry right now way better than we had at any point last year. It's crazy to think how deeper we could've been if Jeff didn't get hurt.


they're still 3-8 against +500 teams, two of them coming against the struggling and terrible Magic. Mavs are 6-7 against +500 teams as well, they've just been playing really shitty teams lately and they were barely able to beat the Spurs' bench. Lakers can't win on the road.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I loved those Nets teams with Kidd, K-Mart, Van Horn, RJ, Kittles and then later on the teams with Kidd, Carter, RJ, Krstic (Who was a very good player before his knee injury).

They were my bandwagon team back then.

@UDK: In the last 2 weeks we've played three +.500 teams and we've beaten them all without Ray or Rondo. Like I said, we've improved vastly over the last few weeks. And it's funny how you're calling the Magic terrible but they blew the Lakers out 3 days before they played us the first time.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

One week doesn't change a lot, continue to play like this for a month and we'll see. Right now, the Celtics still haven't proven enough to be ranked as high as you ranked them and neither are the Mavs or Lakers. All teams have a lot to prove, especially the Mavs that can't count on Vince Carter and West playing the way they are for the whole season.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Yeah whatever.

Anyway on to other things, I hope Doc gives JJJ some burn tonight, the kid needs a chance to play more than just garbage minutes. And I know they're garbage minutes but JJJ has played about 40 minutes this season and has 28 points, 7 rebounds and 3 blocks on efficient shooting. Not putting too much stock on that but those are very good numbers, especially for a rookie.

Although Doc did say that if K.G. gets hurt or he decides to rest him then he's gonna start JJJ because he likes Bass better coming off the bench as the 6th man.

Also hoping that the top defensive PG duo in the league, Rondo and Honey Badger shut down the Knicks PG's completely tonight.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

:lmao Mavs are not better than the Lakers


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Since your opinion seems to change every second day, I can't wait until you have the Celtics at 2.

And who the fuck is Honey Badger, that is one fucking awesome name. :lol


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Avery Bradley.

I wouldn't say my opinion changes everyday but I have a habit of getting pissed and saying a lot of things I don't mean or I don't actually believe.


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Magic said:


> And who the fuck is Honey Badger, that is one fucking awesome name. :lol


tyrann mathieu. newest addition to the celts.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Fuck Tyrann.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Stan Van Gundy coaching the east pretty much seals it for the West correct?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Thib will probably coach the East and Scott Brooks will probably coach the West.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I swear Morrow gets fouled once every game from the 3 point line.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Someone already said Gundy was coaching East..Makes sense since its in Orlando I guess


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

They must have changed the rules for coaches then because every year the coach whose team has the best record in their respective conference is the one selected, however a coach can't be selected for the ASG two years in a row. Coaches will most likely be Tom Thibodeau or Erik Spoelstra and Scott Brooks.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

If SVG coached the East then we would probably see Rose, Rondo, Wade, LBJ, Bosh, other PF, and basically the whole team except Dwight standing on three point line and chucking threes.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Reportedly Van Gundy was asked about putting Irving on the team as a reserve and he said he'll think about it


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Well he's a coach and coaches vote on the reserves. That doesn't mean he's the coach of the All-Star team.

As for SVG voting for him...meh, I don't think Kyrie should be an All-Star.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Nice, we just went on a 23-5 run


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

KG WITH THE THREE!!!!!


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

watching the raps/wizards game and wondering how impulse stays sane watching his team play


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Absolutely fantastic game from Anthony Morrow today. 42 points, that's gotta be his career high.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

THANK YOU DERON, YOU REALLY HELPED US TONIGHT :no:

But on the other hand, while Deron did not show up and costed us the game...

Morrow on the other hand 42 point's 13-20 from the field 8-11 from 3 and got fouled 3 time's at the 3 point line and hit a clutch 4 point play, meanwhile Deron 5-18 and 5 turnover's, whatever, you would think if Morrow has 42 we would win right?


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

^Loved that he scored 42 points for my two fantasy teams with him on it...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

And to make it even more impressive, Morrow had 42 points in 29 minutes.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



notorious_187 said:


> And to make it even more impressive, Morrow had 42 points in 29 minutes.


He was on fire, they fouled him 3 time's from the perimeter, you would think they learn there lesson right? Nope. Morrow with the clutch 4 point play, but we end up losing.

Tough game to lose, especially when you Star play's like crap


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

The Nets have a very nice SG rotation with Morrow, Brooks, & Stevenson. However, no disrespect to Keith Bogans but I think NJ would've been better off signing Jamario Moon or Joey Graham (The best free agent SF's I can think of), because that's really their need.

Btw, when are Brook & Marswag coming back?


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



notorious_187 said:


> The Nets have a very nice SG rotation with Morrow, Brooks, & Stevenson. However, no disrespect to Keith Bogans but I think NJ would've been better off signing Jamario Moon or Joey Graham (The best free agent SF's I can think of), because that's really their need.
> 
> Btw, when are Brook & Marswag coming back?


Brooks may be back by mid Feb, Lopez should be back by All_Star weekened also. 
I don't like using excuses but I wish we were healthy, Lopez would add ton;s of needed depth like post presence which we dont have.

Knicks and Bucks need to start losing more 


> ESPNStatsInfo ESPN Stats & Info
> Who looks out of place – Kobe, Dwight Howard, LeBron, Anthony Morrow? With 42 points tonight, Morrow is 4th NBA player with 40+ this season


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I'd like to see Marshon play the 3 when he comes back. He's long enough to guard most SF out there


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Who clocked Rondo?


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Lol at the Knicks. Now down by 3 and I just kept seeing them shoot jumpers. No one even wants to play in the post.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Allen with some nice shot's


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

TRY TO GO TOE TO TOE WITH JESUS AND TRUTH IN THE CLUTCH!!

TRY!!!

@HeatWave: Iman Shumpert in the 1st quarter.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Paul George
28 points , 7 threes, 5 steals ,5 rebs, 4 assists, 1 block so far


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

BIG TIME PLAYERS MAKE BIG TIME PLAYS!


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Xile44 said:


> Paul George
> 28 points , 7 threes, 5 steals ,5 rebs, 4 assists, 1 block so far


His emergence is gonna make Granger sweat it out near the trade deadline imo..


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Thank god the Knicks were so unclutch today.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Yo Novak, New York didn't get rid off all of those players and pay you all of that money to throw up a shot like that..Come on man


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

This is Mychel Thompson from the Cavaliers (Klay Thompson's brother)'s statline tonight:

30 minutes, 0 points, 0 rebounds, 0 steals, 0 blocks, 1 assist, 1 foul, 1 turnover.

He had such an impact on that game.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Champ said:


> watching the raps/wizards game and wondering how impulse stays sane watching his team play


wizards are bunch of and 1 players and since they don't come on espn anymore the wiz are a suitable replacemnt. 

the wizards are basically full of streetball players who are nice in an indviudal team setting but can't play organized basketball to save their life. it's also the biggest collective of idiots in basektball and the equivalent of the oakland raiders at the moment. but without the history.

hey notorious isn't funny how you were arguing over the knicks and the celtics before the season started. sure your team is better now but their both struggling. i guess find it amusing. espicially when people were pretending their teams were contender which i do yearly with the orioles, terps, and wizards.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

We're 8-2 in our last 10, I wouldn't call that struggling.

The Knicks on the other hand....

I don't know about them. I could blame it on D'Antoni but the guy doesn't have much to work with anyway looking at that roster, it's a shame how the Knicks management ruined that team when they could've just signed Melo in the offseason.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I actually said the Knicks would be a top 4 seed this year...I mean, I dislike the Knicks so I guess im happy but at the same time, I like being right plus Im a Amare fan lol


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I knew the Knicks were overrated/overhyped prior to this season but I never expected them to be this bad.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Champ said:


>


KOZLOV!?!?!?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Big Baby is a fucking loser. Cut him, please.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

What did he do?

All I saw was he was suspended 2 games for "conduct detrimental to the team."


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I heard he got in an argument with Van Gundy.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



HeatWave said:


> His emergence is gonna make Granger sweat it out near the trade deadline imo..


Why? George can play the 2 and granger the 3.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

But the Pacers can sign Eric Gordon and they can easily ship Granger off and move George to SF.

Al Harrington has been such a boss this season.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

So trade granger now for a Point Guard (?) play collison as a back up and have no 2 guard until the offseason and MAYBE gordon will sign, not a sure thing? no thanks id rather keep granger.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

They offer Gordon a max and he's theirs...They can ship Granger for someone like Monte Ellis or even have Nuggets do a sign and trade with Wilson Chandler or even go after Affalo. But a lineup of Ellis-Gordon-George-West-Hibbert would be pretty dynamic..


----------



## Dub

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Man there was some shit calls tonight but Lakers came through. Fuck Rudy Fernández.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

id try and get deron id ship granger and our bench players hill hansbro and draft picks 

D will - gordon - george - west - hibbert

good dream


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



notorious_187 said:


> We're 8-2 in our last 10, I wouldn't call that struggling.
> 
> The Knicks on the other hand....
> 
> I don't know about them. I could blame it on D'Antoni but the guy doesn't have much to work with anyway looking at that roster, it's a shame how the Knicks management ruined that team when they could've just signed Melo in the offseason.


two games over 500 doesn't seem like much when you somehow thought they were contending before everything went to crap. the celtics will return to mediocricy soon enough. i need new teams to laugh at.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

We got off to a bad start, but we've picked it up. No matter how much you guys try to downplay it, 8-2 in the last 10 games is not struggling.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

The last one should have been Nuggets ball but it doesn't matter since Nene clearly hacked Bynum's arm so it works out in the end.

Greg Miller calls out Karl Malone:
A war of words has erupted between the owner and CEO of the Utah Jazz and the first-ballot Hall of Famer who fueled the team's golden era.

The latest salvo came Friday night in a blog post written by Greg Miller in which he called Karl Malone "too unreliable and too unstable" to help the team as an assistant coach and claimed the 14-time All-Star and two-time NBA MVP lied to a newspaper about having to use a scalper to purchase tickets to a Jazz game.

Jazz owner Greg Miller calls Karl Malone "too unreliable and too unstable" to help the team as an assistant coach and says the Hall of Famer lied in an interview with a Salt Lake City newspaper.
"Hey Karl - you're lying," Miller wrote on Twitter. "You have my number. Next time you need a seat to a Jazz game, call me. You can have mine.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Nets @ Knicks, one of us will move up the ranking's go Net's. 
Deron we really need you tonight.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Utah has treated Malone wrong ever since he went to the Lakers..Remember that video they played before the game his first time back I believe where they mocked his accent and stuff? Not to mention Malone spoke out in defense of Sloan and how they treated him..I'm siding with Malone on this one


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Just found out that in 2000 before David Robinson convinced Tim Duncan to re-sign with San Antonio instead of signing with Orlando, that this is the starting lineup the Magic were gonna have:
Chauncey Billups
Tracy McGrady
Grant Hill
Tim Duncan
Ben Wallace

Lakers dynasty doesn't happen with this squad, especially if they're healthy.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

DROSE time in t-minus two hours.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

My predictions for tonight:
*Clippers* vs. Wizards
Sixers vs. *Hawks*
Magic vs. *Pacers*
*Nets* vs. Knicks
Hornets vs. *Pistons*
*Mavericks* vs. Cavaliers
Rockets vs. *Wolves*
Bulls vs. *Bucks*
*Thunder* vs. Spurs
Lakers vs. *Jazz*
Bobcats vs. *Suns*
*Warriors* vs. Kings
*Nuggets* vs. Trail Blazers


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

My predictions for tonight:
*Clippers* vs. Wizards
*Sixers* vs. Hawks
Magic vs. *Pacers*
Nets vs. *Knicks*
Hornets vs. *Pistons*
*Mavericks* vs. Cavaliers
*Rockets* vs. Wolves
*Bulls* vs. Bucks
*Thunder* vs. Spurs
Lakers vs. *Jazz*
Bobcats vs. *Suns*
*Warriors* vs. Kings
*Nuggets* vs. Trail Blazers


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Billups & Wallace wouldn't have became what they were if they didn't go to Detroit..


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



notorious_187 said:


> Just found out that in 2000 before David Robinson convinced Tim Duncan to re-sign with San Antonio instead of signing with Orlando, that this is the starting lineup the Magic were gonna have:
> Chauncey Billups
> Tracy McGrady
> Grant Hill
> Tim Duncan
> Ben Wallace
> 
> Lakers dynasty doesn't happen with this squad, especially if they're healthy.


I'm not sure they would have signed all those guys. Certainly don't think they would have signed McGrady, Hill and Duncan all in one off-season. Didn't Billups never even play a game for Orlando. I think I recall him being traded there and never coming off the IR.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Well I don't know about the Billups and Wallace part but Hill & T-Mac were already signed to Orlando and Duncan was gonna sign too and right when he was about to David Robinson called him and convinced him to come back to San Antonio.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Ben and Billlups would never been apart of that team and Duncan, Grant, and TMac wouldn't have ended shit for the Lakers.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

You're right they wouldn't have ended it, because the dynasty would've never started.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I'm far from convinced of that.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I'd take T-mac and a healthy Hill over Kobe & whoever was the SF back then for the Lakers..Fox or Rice..Duncan would dominate his matchup and Shaq would dominate his, it was just come down to Hill & T-Mac over Kobe and whoever else which I'd give that edge to Orlando but Hill would have to be healthy hypothetically speaking


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

It's a commonly debated topic around basketball forums about the Big 3 that was supposed to be vs. Kobe/Shaq Lakers, who would've dominated, etc. All I know is I'd take those teams meeting every year of the Lakers crushing inferior Sixers and Nets teams.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

tbf, nearly every team was inferior to the Lakers in those years, I suppose thinking of hypothetical teams that could possibly beat them is the only way a team could have possibly have beaten them. :side:

I still think of how great a team with a prime Shaq/Kobe would have been, or any other star player with Kobe in his prime years.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I wish I could've seen a team with big 4 all in their primes.

Better yet, the 2010-11 Celtics in their prime. :bron2


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

After they won the championship in 99/00 they added a lot of veteran depth for each of the 00/01 and 01/02 seasons, iirc. The teams were primarily the Shaq/Kobe show obviously but they had a lot of balance and consistency on the bench.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Big Shot Rob was by far my favorite player on that team.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

One of the clutchest players in NBA history.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



notorious_187 said:


> I wish I could've seen a team with big 4 all in their primes.
> 
> Better yet, the 2010-11 Celtics in their prime. :bron2


too bad that wouldn't even be possible...unless they all met at the olympics and decided that they would sign short contracts and then all sign to the same team 3 years later . :bron2


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Hawes is back, and he is picking up where he left off, as Turner with the sweet pass, helps himself with 3 assists now.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Danny Granger has to learn to keep his cool. I know Quentin Richardson started it but sometimes you have to just bite the bullet.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

That feel when Derrick Rose comes out and murks the Bucks. 5/5, 3/3 from the 3 pt line. 13-4, Derrick Rose is beating the Bucks.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Didnt LBJ do the same thing and the Heat lost? inb4 it happens to the Bulls as well.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Negs are coming, ****. Don't ever compare the royal highneiss to Queen James.

Just had another three point play from an up-and-under from 17 ft. THIS IS AWESOME.

EDIT: Missed his first shot.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Negs better not be coming. :side:

I'm just saying, team effort>single player dominating. I think a Laker fan would know this best.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

The Bucks are the only team in the NBA to beat the Heat twice. Fact.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Magic said:


> Negs better not be coming. :side:
> 
> I'm just saying, team effort>single player dominating. I think a Laker fan would know this best.


They wont be. I no longer neg you and notorious. Exempt from my negs.

It's the truth. I just try to troll by posting about my fascination with Rose. They were only up 6 until Deng and Noah just became involved. Your point is/was valid.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Deng is back?

My fantasy team's reaction:


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Good to know, I was on your neg list for far too long. :side:

the point is valid unless of course a player is so dominant that they can score 81 points in a single game or outscore a whole team by himself three quarters in. :kobe


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

It's not impressive if Kwame Brown, Luke Walton and Smush Parker are starters.

































notsrs


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I love Deng's swag. Such an awesome attitude for a noteworthy star-esq type of player. Never see this guy show-boat at all. He expects to win.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Paul George with the ever so late all star push..smh

Nice to see the Wizards showing life after players wanted Flip gone :/


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

So happy for him, I always knew he would do big things in the NBA.

Represent the fam PG.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

ive watched three minutes of this pacers/magic game and it has been absolutely terrible. Literally no one is doing anything on offense other than COMPLETE and utter chucking. There is no plays being run, everyone is just taking turns shooting on both teams. Terrible. And fuck Granger and Collison, they managed to miss like 5 shots in 30 seconds and fucked over my fantasy team.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Paul George is the Pacers best player.

He's proving it more and more as the season goes by.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

As a guy who is with the Pacers on my player mode in 2k12, I'm all too used to these 3 for 13 nights from Granger


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



notorious_187 said:


> Paul George is the Pacers best player.
> 
> He's proving it more and more as the season goes by.


I said that two weeks ago and people laughed.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

George hasn't even done that good this game tbh, why you guys tripping so much? Late all star push? Nothing but his three point percentage has been all star worthy so far this season.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Like I said yesterday, Indy needs to try to trade Granger and so they can sign either Eric Gordon or OJ Mayo during the offseason and move PG to the SF.

@FatherFlex: I didn't, I agreed with you and said he's their future. The others laughed and said Roy Hibbert was...sadly mistaken.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I'm pretty sure UDFK is the only guy that's said anything good about Hibbert all year :lmao

George is well known in my group of friends for being THE FUTURE. I've been trying to trade for him pretty much all year in my other fantasy league with no luck.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Magic said:


> George hasn't even done that good this game tbh, why you guys tripping so much? Late all star push? Nothing but his three point percentage has been all star worthy so far this season.


I wont go that far but he's on the brink of greatness. He's an all-NBA first team defender in my view.



notorious_187 said:


> Like I said yesterday, Indy needs to try to trade Granger and so they can sign either Eric Gordon or OJ Mayo during the offseason and move PG to the SF.
> 
> @FatherFlex: I didn't, I agreed with you and said he's their future. The others laughed and said Roy Hibbert was...sadly mistaken.


My mistake. I do recall WWF, UDK, **** and others getting on me for that. FUARK YOU


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Nothing about Paul George makes him the best, unless you guys explain to me what makes the guy so good other than his percentages, his defense is also good but he towers over his matchups which helps.

JM, 14 points, 10 boards, 2 assists, 2 blocks in 30 minutes isn't impressive to you?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Now that I think of it, I think UDK was the only person saying Hibbert is their future.

The only thing I'd say Paul needs to work on is his handles. He improved his jumper tremendously over the lockout and hopefully next season he can improve his ballhandling skills.

Granger is awful.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

People said Collison was better than George. WWF refeerred to Granger as being more valuable than George. 

George grew two inches over the summer, too. lolz. Monster.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Flex it's WWF and UDK who are the PG24 haters.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Granger is just a chucker now. He used to be explosive but injuries made him soft.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

because you guys are calling him the star player even though he's done shit all except shoot well from the arc. My bad, Ryan Anderson he is clearly the best on the Magic, Dwight does everything, but Anderson hits those threes. :no:


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

We should run a neg train on WWF.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Yeah he's shoots threes but he's also the Pacers best defender, he had the best game of any Pacer so far this season last night, he's also the most athletic Pacer and he has more upside and potential than any other Pacer.

If he isn't now, by the end of next season he will be the Pacers unanimous best player.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

UDFK he does more than shoot 3s. How many Pacer games have you watched this year? lulz

It's more what he's going to do than what he is doing anyway. HE'S ON THE BRINK.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

LOL at Jeremy Lin raping the Nets with 17-5-5.

Lin > Williams.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

WHY THE FUCK IS LIN DESTROYING DERON? Fuck it put BJ and Joe Johnson over Deron in the all star game.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Lin with 25/7/7

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Deron back to shit form fpalm


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Deron back to shit form fpalm


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Here's to hoping Thibodeau rests Rose and Deng the rest of the game.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Pistons are on a 2 game winning streak. That's some rare shit.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Wow, Love just stomped on Luis Scola's face. That's dirty 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwUuU6Ltw9o&context=C31f5289ADOEgsToPDskLAHONm4YchfhFZ7psZ4HU0


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

He's getting payback for Scola throwing the ball at his balls last week.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Love deserve's a suspension for that oh and did I forget to mention fuck D-Wont? Farmar and Lin outplaying Deron by a long-shot.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Well look on the bright side, Devin Harris isn't playing too much better.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Xile I'm sorry, but if all Nets' fans are like you then you guys really don't deserve Dwight or Deron and I hope they both leave. You don't hesitate on turning on your star player which is really sad of a fan to do. It's one thing to critcize a guy, but another to do what Nets' fans do by treating DWIll like complete shit.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Guy on twitter is mad a D' Antoni for just now playing Lin..There's a reason why this guy has been floating around the league, let's not get too carried away


But D-Will CANNOT let what happened tonight happen..come on son


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



notorious_187 said:


> Well look on the bright side, Devin Harris isn't playing too much better.


Yeah but how many losses, can we afford before we realize it is to late to make a play-off push, there are many winnable game's we have played like tonight, but no Deron cant stop Jeremy Fucking Lin and Deron decide's 6-19 :frustrate.

Gonna play some RE4 to get my mind off this.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Especially considering the Nets franchise has been shit for the last 5 years. You guys treat Marshon & Morrow better than you treat Deron.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



HeatWave said:


> Guy on twitter is mad a D' Antoni for just now playing Lin..There's a reason why this guy has been floating around the league, let's not get too carried away
> 
> 
> But D-Will CANNOT let what happened tonight happen..come on son


floating around the league? He's been apart of the league for two years, this being his second.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

2nd go around with Knicks I believe and also played for Warriors


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Corey Brewer is so damn goofy.

Everytime I look at him he's either got a big ass kool-aid smile or he's laughing hysterically.

@HeatWave: Last season was Lin's rookie year he spent the entire season with the Warriors. This past offseason the Warriors waived him so they could sign DeAndre Jordan to an offer sheet and then he signed with the Rockets in the pre-season and they waived him so they could sign Dalembert and then right before the season started he signed with the Knicks.

So technically in regular season play, Lin has only played with the Warriors and the Knicks.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



notorious_187 said:


> Especially considering the Nets franchise has been shit for the last 5 years. You guys treat Marshon & Morrow better than you treat Deron.


Well considering what we gave up for Deron to rent him 1 year and to see him playing horribly what do you want us to do? We put the franchise on the line just to get him, While we know Brooks is locked up for our future and finding way's to play great 

And I don't get why Morrow was being isolated tonight, we never got him going instead we got Deron shooting the game away from us.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Apparently Rubio and Love did the DX chop in today's game.

I need that GIF now.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Xile when you have D League talent around you then you cant expect a star to do great because they will be focused by every team. Teamsa er basically saying we'll let anyone but DWill beat us because they aren't scared of guys like Morrow and Brooks, these guys aren't that good, DWill is.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Something's got into Tony Parker tonight.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Tony Parker has 40 with 8 minutes left in the 4th. Oh and btw, the Wolves are at .500 with a 12-12 record. This is a long time coming for them, I'm so happy for the city of Minneapolis.

@JM: Parker is underrated, he's been playing great ball this season, he's been hands-down the best Spur. He should make the ASG as a backup along with Westbrook tbh.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Could've swore that fool was with the Knicks before..eh..Either way, no reason to criticize D 'Antoni for just now playing him


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Magic said:


> Xile when you have D League talent around you then you cant expect a star to do great because they will be focused by every team. Teamsa er basically saying we'll let anyone but DWill beat us because they aren't scared of guys like Morrow and Brooks, these guys aren't that good, DWill is.


 Half the roster is injured, and no matter who is around you, what excuse do you have for shooting 30 %?

Last night, Morrow drop's 42, last possession Deron throw's the ball to the T-Wolves, tonight Deron let's Lin Destroy him. Look I like the guy. But im tired of hearing that his team suck's clearly when he is playing like rubber along with them.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

The excuse is that the other teams consider him the only real threat. Teams aren't scared of Brooks or Morrow, you can be damn sure that once they consider them offensive threats, they will gameplan for them and they won't do nearly as good. Letting Lin do that well against him was bad, but fans shouldn't treat their stars like shit.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Deron has made the players around him better there's no doubt. He brings a lot of attention to himself and it allows guys that aren't that good, such as Morrow (he's decent but certainly not as good as his stats suggest some nights) to go off for 42 points because as long as Deron isn't beating you, there's a good chance you're going to win. Brooks is having the rookie year he is because of Deron. If Deron was going at full with a good attitude I think this team would be a hell of a lot better but he sadly doesn't care. If Lopez was playing and knew how to rebound this team would be a whole lot better as well. As soon as Deron arrived it made the lives easier for every other player on that team because they finally had a star to garner a lot of attention from defences.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Magic said:


> The excuse is that the other teams consider him the only real threat. Teams aren't scared of Brooks or Morrow, you can be damn sure that once they consider them offensive threats, they will gameplan for them and they won't do nearly as good. Letting Lin do that well against him was bad, but fans shouldn't treat their stars like shit.


Frustration occur's often with me, im just upset seeing how close we are in game's and then see that Deron is shooting 35%. I hate hearing his team is garbage (though it is) and he is getting bailed out when in most losses he is the problem , If our team was healthy and Deron is shooting more than 44 % we are a 8th seed in the east.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



JM said:


> Deron has made the players around him better there's no doubt. He brings a lot of attention to himself and it allows guys that aren't that good, such as Morrow (he's decent but certainly not as good as his stats suggest some nights) to go off for 42 points because as long as Deron isn't beating you, there's a good chance you're going to win. *Brooks is having the rookie year he is because of Deron.* If Deron was going at full with a good attitude I think this team would be a hell of a lot better but he sadly doesn't care. If Lopez was playing and knew how to rebound this team would be a whole lot better as well. As soon as Deron arrived it made the lives easier for every other player on that team because they finally had a star to garner a lot of attention from defences.


Stop reading here
And Morrow Hump are the same player's they were last year, nothing against Deron, he is known for making guy's look good, this just is not his year.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Think what you want but if teams were gearing down on Brooks instead of Deron he wouldn't be putting up nearly what he is.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Brooks is having the rookie season he has had because of DWill. WIthout DWill on the team, teams would shut him down every time down the court and make him take terrible shots.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Deron is also having a bit of an off year imo because Lopez isn't there


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Lopez would obviously help a lot. If you really think Brooks would be able to score as much as he has without Deron then you clearly don't understand the role star players play in freeing up space for other players by sucking the defence in on them.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

:lmao Mike Brown. fucker just gave them two tech shots. NBA needs to fix their refs, they're complete shit.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

If you guy's wanna go that route, that can be said for many other player's.
Brooks does not need a play maker to excel, he is an isolation type of guy and he usually get's more burn when Deron sit's anyway's.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Xile you're missing the point. It has nothing to do with play making. It has to do with defensive game plans. Do you think team's approach the Nets thinking they need to shut down Brooks? Nah, they focus on Deron and Lopez (when he's not hurt). Brooks is the beneficiary of that.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

every ref in this Lakers/Utah game needs to be fired, actually no, every ref in the NBA needs to be fired and replaced. Not blaming us losing because of them, but they have really impacted the game in the fourth and this is just ridiculous.

Dont think I've seen refing this bad since the boston/Lakers finals series in 2010 where they were just fucking up every call for both teams and were calling phantom fouls.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



JM said:


> Xile you're missing the point. It has nothing to do with play making. It has to do with defensive game plans. Do you think team's approach the Nets thinking they need to shut down Brooks? Nah, they focus on Deron and Lopez (when he's not hurt). Brooks is the beneficiary of that.


OK, I get what your saying it make's the job easier for these other guy's. 
Still no excuse for shooting like a bum and getting torched by Lin though.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

fpalm, the Lin thing is inexcuseable, but we just went through why he is shooting badly this year. Teams are game planning for him and him alone.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Magic said:


> fpalm, the Lin thing is inexcuseable, but we just went through why he is shooting badly this year. Teams are game planning for him and him alone.


Eh, I don't like that excuse, are you implying the defense only focus's on him?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Umm yeah.

Before games do you think coaches are saying "Ok we need to make sure we shut down Marshon Brooks or Anthony Morrow if we want to win this game." Or do you think they're talking about Deron Williams and when healthy, Brook Lopez?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

If Deron wasn't in Jersey, Brooks could easily be averaging 20 PPG right now.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



> Colin Stephenson @Ledger_Nets
> Anthony Morrow is leaving for home tomorrow to attend his grandmother’s funeral Monday. He’ll be back Tuesday. Will miss Bulls game.
> Colin Stephenson @Ledger_Nets
> Morrow’s other grandmother passed on during last season, and he said it’s the third year in a row he’s had to go home for a funeral.


Tough for Morrow.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

@ WWF: lol?


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



JM said:


> @ WWF: lol?


How is that funny? He already is getting 15.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Xile44 said:


> Tough for Morrow.


*Yeah that's gotta be tough to deal with.  I'm sure he'll come through okay. *


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

You don't think that without Deron, Brooks would get more touches, resulting in him taking 4 or 5 more shots per game, and averaging around 20 PPG?


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

His percentages would go down. Defences would have long since geared in on him. If anything Morrow would see the biggest reward from it as he'd end up open when they close in on Brooks driving and Morrow would be left open for 3. He really isn't that good...come on now.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



> More Love, on Scola: "I got kind of tripped up. ... It happened to be his face, just like in Houston where it happened to be my groin."


Come on love, your better than that.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



JM said:


> His percentages would go down. Defences would have long since geared in on him. If anything Morrow would see the biggest reward from it as he'd end up open when they close in on Brooks driving and Morrow would be left open for 3. He really isn't that good...come on now.


Why is putting up 20 on a horrible team unrealistic? 
Dude can flat-out score, he is definitely gonna be a 20-24 PPG type of guy in this league


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I would've done the same if this happened to me:


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



notorious_187 said:


> I would've done the same if this happened to me:


Come on, Scola did his best to save their possession. Not like he threw it their on purpose to hurt him.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Doesn't matter. That shit hurts like hell, I bet Love had a hell of a stomach ache.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



notorious_187 said:


> Doesn't matter. That shit hurts like hell, I bet Love had a hell of a stomach ache.


Fine if you wanna let your emotion's get to you go ahead and stomp some one's face out.

And damn wtf happened with Harris?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

He sucks, he's on the same level of starting PG's as Fisher.

He's officially been benched on my fantasy team. Congratulations OJ Mayo.

The Jazz are just lucky that Earl Watson has been such a boss this season and even Jamaal Tinsley stepped in the last game and had a double-double.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



notorious_187 said:


> He sucks, he's on the same level of starting PG's as Fisher.
> 
> He's officially been benched on my fantasy team. Congratulations OJ Mayo.


I remember when he broke out on the Nets and was a top PG, then he let injuries, motivation and such get to him.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

http://i.imgur.com/65IIO.png

Dont want to show the pic because it is huge, click it, its an epic Jeremy Lin we are witnesses pic


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Xile44 said:


> Why is putting up 20 on a horrible team unrealistic?
> Dude can flat-out score, he is definitely gonna be a 20-24 PPG type of guy in this league


If anyone on that team scored 20 this season if Deron wasn't there it would have been Morrow.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



JM said:


> If anyone on that team scored 20 this season if Deron wasn't there it would have been Morrow.


No Morrow is not consistent enough, I don't get were this nonsense is coming from, but Brooks is gonna be a good scorer in this league.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Xile44 said:


> http://i.imgur.com/65IIO.png
> 
> Dont want to show the pic because it is huge, click it, its an epic Jeremy Lin we are witnesses pic


Talk about getting carried away. Don't worry, it'll be funny when Knick fans realize he's shitty and turn on him.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Xile44 said:


> Come on love, your better than that.


:lmao quote of the year by love


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



notorious_187 said:


> Talk about getting carried away. Don't worry, it'll be funny when Knick fans realize he's shitty and turn on him.


He is the already new version of Tebow to them Knick fans :no:


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Xile44 said:


> No Morrow is not consistent enough, I don't get were this nonsense is coming from, but Brooks is gonna be a good scorer in this league.


Brooks would not be consistent in his rookie season as the primary scorer on a team garnering the most attention of the defence. 

I'm sure he's going to be a great player, but as a rookie, he's not going to be a top 15 scorer in the NBA.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



JM said:


> Brooks would not be consistent in his rookie season as the primary scorer on a team garnering the most attention of the defence.
> 
> I'm sure he's going to be a great player, but as a rookie, he's not going to be a top 15 scorer in the NBA.


Oh that's another story sort of, of course he wont be a top 15 scorer in this league as a rookie, But I thought you meant career wise and such that he wont be able to be a 20+ scorer.

I think he can still hover around there as a rookie though, because let's be real, are team's gonna put their whole defensive plan on a kid because they are scared he is gonna single handedly destroy them?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Yo did Kobe really try to recruit Dwight by telling him he'd be the 3rd option on the team and be his "Tyson Chandler"? or is that just rumor?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



JM said:


> His percentages would go down. Defences would have long since geared in on him. If anything Morrow would see the biggest reward from it as he'd end up open when they close in on Brooks driving and Morrow would be left open for 3. He really isn't that good...come on now.


I don't see how averaging 5 more PPG if he's taking more shots and more FT attempts is unrealistic. Brandon Jennings isn't very good, isn't very efficient and averages 21.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Brandon Jennings is a good player, problem is he's just inconsistent.

@HeatWave: I heard it earlier but I don't believe it, if it is true, Kobe's a fucking idiot.

OH SHIT WE'VE GOT A KENNETH FARIED SIGHTING!!!!


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Xile44 said:


> Oh that's another story, of course he wont be a top 15 scorer in this league as a rookie, But I thought you meant career wise and such that he wont be able to be a 20+ scorer


Well scoring 20 a game this year would be him being a top 15 scorer. I can't see him scoring over 20 consistently. Again, someday, sure. Not as a rookie.



WWF said:


> I don't see how averaging 5 more PPG if he's taking more shots and more FT attempts is unrealistic. Brandon Jennings isn't very good, isn't very efficient and averages 21.


Milwaukee has far more scoring options than New Jersey. Jennings just has to be the best one. If they only focussed on him others would carry a heavier load.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

It's on SI's website..I have a hard time believing it but if so then wow


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



HeatWave said:


> Yo did Kobe really try to recruit Dwight by telling him he'd be the 3rd option on the team and be his "Tyson Chandler"? or is that just rumor?


Though there have been report's of Howard swaying way from L.A I that Doubt that bit is true


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

BatOOOOOOm hit 9 triples today.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Who would be the second option? Pau "Passively aggressive" Gasol? I hardly doubt that would be a line Kobe would use to recruit someone, but Dwight would never be the first option and shouldn't be on any team because he isn't good offensively.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Well it came out about 2 weeks ago that Dwight didn't want to come to LA because Dwight doesn't want to be Kobe's 2nd option, Dwight wants to be the #1 option.

Unfortunately, I don't think Dwight can be a #1 option on a championship team.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Dwight will go to LA then demand that Kobe get traded for Glen Davis.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

btw, since we are talking about Dwight, which team has a worse IQ and is just filled with complete dumbasses? The Wizards or the Magic. 

The Wizards at least have the excuse that they're young and don't really have any vets on the team, but Magic are honestly one of the dumbest teams in the NBA. They complain about every call, EVERY call, whether it goes their way or not. Today they got two techs in the fourth after the ref called a foul on the other team. Dwight Howard is the king of techs. Their offense is consisted of a bunch of chuckers, just like Wiz, that depend on their threes to stay consistent and don't really know what to do if it isn't going down except continue chucking. Today when they had the lead late in the fourth, instead of holding onto the ball for the majority of the clock, they would basically take 6 seconds and shoot a brick instead of holding onto the ball. And they Davis and he might be the dumbest player in the NBA, all around, whether it is bball IQ or just normal IQ this guy just seems retarded.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

How the fuck are you talking shit about a team's offense? Yours consists of Kobe being the biggest chucker in the NBA.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I love the how every single Magic loss came when they had a less FG% than the opposing team. Only other team to have that record is the Jazz.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



WWF said:


> How the fuck are you talking shit about a team's offense? Yours consists of Kobe being the biggest chucker in the NBA.


I'd rather have one chucker then 14 of them+Dwight. Your team has a terrible offensive gameplan that fails them every year in the playoffs, I'll talk all the shit I want.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Eh, I'm actually not going to argue on this subject. I hate the offense. I love Stan, but I don't understand him that much.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I still don't understand the Glen Davis trade from an Orlando perspective. I mean yeah I understand Dwight wanted him but if Baby was unhappy backing up K.G., what in the hell makes Otis think he'll be happy backing up Ryan Anderson?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I don't understand why they would pay a bad bench player like 6-8 mil a year or whatever it is. The guy is a scrub that deserves around 2-3 mil at most, but that is the beauty of bad contracts done by Otis Smith.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

:lmao :lmao

I just saw the Mike Brown technicals/ejection, Mike was very angry :lmao.

I'm sorry, I just can't take that guy seriously. I laugh at whatever he does.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

If Stan would give Wafer more minutes, then the trade would easily be even, if not more in favor of Orlando. He could average 10-15 off of the bench.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Bass > Wafer.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Sure, buddy.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

lol at the Timberwolves doing the DX crotch chop. i had to rewind that just to make sure i saw what i saw.

Anyway good win by the Kings. They had a great 3rd qtr followed by a awful 4th and then a great overtime.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



TKOK! said:


> lol at the Timberwolves doing the DX crotch chop. i had to rewind that just to make sure i saw what i saw.
> 
> Anyway good win by the Kings. They had a great 3rd qtr followed by a awful 4th and then a great overtime.


Lol seriously? I wanna see a video of that..


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

:lmao











:lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Great win for the C's today, blowing out the Grizz.

With Brandon Bass out, Doc finally played JaJuan Johnson who had a pretty good game with 10 points and 4 rebounds, especially considering this was his first game not playing garbage blowout minutes.

The C's improve to 13-10, won 8 of our last 9 games.

1 down, 1 to go. LET'S GO PATS!!!!


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

THE CELTICS ARE BACK AND ARE CONTENDERS AGAIN.


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

And here was I thinking the Raps actually had a chance..


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

LeBron's 25-5-5 streak is over..Was about 2-3 games away from tying Oscar Roberston's record


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Shout out to the Raptors for losing by only 6 points, you fought harder than I expected.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Notorious do you actually think the Cs are contenders now?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I don't expect us to win the championship but I do think we have a good chance to win the Atlantic.

And who knows, we've been playing some great basketball lately. We've finally gotten into shape and gotten our chemistry together.


----------



## Myst

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

So, does anyone think KLove is gonna get suspended for stomping on Scola? I think he should get at least 2 games. Looked like he did it on purpose.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

He'll probably just get fined.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Instead of being suspended, Stern should send him to the Hornets for "Basketball reasons"


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Just saw espn's Power Rankings and they have Sixers top four, but the Bulls are ahead of them, sure 3 more wins, but the Sixers smashed them.It should be Heat 1, Sixers 2, Bulls 3, Portland 4, who comes out with these rankings?


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

People that don't weight power rankings on the results of one game...


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Oh I know, but look at the run with the Sixers lately, beating Bulls, beating Atlanta twice, and a win against Orlando, they should be at least 3.Hawes and Vucevic is back too, and killed the Hawks, fear us now Miami.You know from that game against Miami, they use Bosh way too much.When Wade and James are on the bench, he's out there, tiring himself out.The big three should be getting rest at the same time..


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

So the Kings should be ahead of the Lakers and Spurs since they beat them?


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

No one game doesn't equal success, but the Sixers are consistenly kicking the crap outta the teams they face, especially the great ones lately, only losing to the Heat.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Atlanta and Orlando are not great teams. The win over Chicago was impressive though.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Let me ask you guys this, how do you feel about the Sixers?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I think they're gonna be a first round exit.

*Prepares to be flamed*


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Pretenders


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I'd have Pacers behind Heat and Thunder, Nuggets & Spurs behind Pacers..

Philly may be the new Hawks for the next 3-4 yrs


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

No flaming brother, I see them as the second best team overall in the East, especially if Hawes and Vucevic are playing like they are.The Sixers lacked production from their PF besides Brand, now with Hawes and Vucevic, who can shoot outside the paint, it opens up the lanes for the others to work, which will be advantages for them, against teams like the Celtics who will want to get physical, and get into the paint all the time.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

The Celtics are a jumpshooting team.

And no Philly is not better than the Bulls. It's arguable that Indy may be better than them.

Btw, I think you're overrating Hawes and Vucevic a bit.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Maybe...but things will be answered soon, not sure if the Celtics and Sixers play against at one least once this year.I mean with the Sixers, their bench can kill a team with a blink of a eye, not sure if anyone in the East has a better bench.In the playoffs, you have to have a solid bench, especially in tights games, when your team's starters go out, do you trust the back-ups?


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Not sure if troll...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Just because you have a good bench doesn't mean you'll have playoff success.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I heard a report that Sixers had the third easiest schedule so far, so I wouldn't put them past the Bulls yet. I have to see how they do in the next three: Lakers, Spurs, CLippers


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

lol benches are so overrated in the playoffs. Last time I checked, most good starters play like 40 minutes a game in the playoffs, teams usually aren't resting anyone and relying on the bench at all.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Well the Bulls and Thunder are tied for playing the most below .500 teams.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Tell that to the Mav's Jason Terry who killed the Heat from the Bench in last year's playoffs,lol.I believe the Lakers, Clippers and Spurs are all at home.I expect the Sixers to go 2-1 there, maybe edge past the Lakers, lose to the Spurs but beat the Clippers.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Jason Terry plays starter minutes.

And I don't see the Sixers beating the Clippers.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Jason Terry is essentially a starter that comes off the bench. He plays starter minutes.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

The tone in your post must mean that you're serious. Which, in this case, makes me more enraged than you trolling.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I kinda thought he was trolling when he started talking about how teams would be afraid to drive in the paint with Hawes and Vucevic there.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Well it's a little true, I'm sure they would try but the age of big man who can score and defend is dead.You are either score, with a horrible defense skills, or you'll a great defender, that rarely scores.I know the Lakers will be a good game, but about that Clippers why do you think the Sixers won't beat them?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I don't think anyone on the Sixers can stop Blake Griffin.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Not many teams can stop that guy, but hey he will get his 15 to 20 points, Paul is the one who can kill the Sixers.Jrue vs Paul should be great to watch.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I believe Lakers usually do a great job stopping the guy. You just dont let him get to the hoop.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Celtics better make sure they dont lose a playoff series to the Knicks this year otherwise Boston will just be a laughstock.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

LOLKNICKS.

Owned these guys the entire existence of the NBA.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

just like Eli has owned the Pats since his existence?

Knicks going to do it this year.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Yeah ok whatever, that's if they even make it to the playoffs.

Yeah Eli's owned the Pats just like he owns his ******* brother.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Nah, Peyton is 2-0 against Eli, just like Eli is 2-0 against the Pats in the SUPERBOWL LOLOLOL.


Celtics will have added pressure now after what happened, too bad their old knees will probably collaspe from that pressure.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Funny how you call us old, but the Lakers are older than us.

Yeah but guess what? At the end of the day, Tom Brady has more SB rings than Peyton has SB appearances.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



notorious_187 said:


> Yeah but guess what? At the end of the day, Tom Brady has more SB rings than Peyton has SB appearances.


Typical LA-Fan/Kobe lover response is now used in NFL format by Patriot fan in a NBA thread?


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



notorious_187 said:


> :lmao :lmao
> 
> I'm sorry, I just can't take that guy seriously. I laugh at whatever he does.


That used to kill me going to Cavs games... They were the home team, & rarely won, but I don't recall ever going to a game where I was rooting for them.

Regardless, I enjoyed watching him.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Ok get your crappy NFL talk out of the NBA thread, thanks.

JEREMY LIN WILL TAKE THE KNICKS TO THE PLAYOFFS!!!


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Some updates for you guys:
- Kevin Love has been suspended two games because of the Luis Scola incident.
- Mike Brown has also been suspended for one game because of his ejection in the game against Utah.
- My thoughts and prayers go out to the family of Amar'e Stoudemire. Amar'e's older brother died in a car accident last night. Amar'e has taken a leave of absence from the NBA.
- Paul Pierce and Tony Parker have been named Players of the Week for their respective conferences. Shout out the old vets for getting it done.
- Jeremy Lin has officially been named the starting PG for the Knicks. Also, Baron Davis has suffered a setback in his rehab and is expected to not make his season debut until at least after the ASG.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*










Love these jersey's (Y)


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Yeah when I was a little kid I used to have a Dr. J jersey like that.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Prepare your angus, Xile.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



notorious_187 said:


> Yeah when I was a little kid I used to have a Dr. J jersey like that.


Nice, Im thinking about getting one, but how weird would it be to get a Williams one, knowing there's no given his is gonna stay.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I had a friend who never bought a Deron Williams jersey, he just used his Terrence Williams NJ jersey and pretend like it was Deron's.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Father Flex said:


> Prepare your angus, Xile.


We only have 9 active player's tonight, im not expecting shit from us, just wanna see Deron go at Rose and guy's like Hump play good.

Bogan's bout to go ham :gun:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

My predictions for tonight's games:
Lakers at *Sixers*
*Raptors* at Wizards
*Clippers* at Magic
*Bulls* at Nets
*Jazz* at Knicks
Suns at *Hawks*
*Spurs* at Grizzlies
*Kings* at Hornets
Rockets at *Nuggets*
Thunder at *Trail Blazers*


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



notorious_187 said:


> I had a friend who never bought a Deron Williams jersey, he just used his Terrence Williams NJ jersey and pretend like it was Deron's.


What's up with T-Will by the way? Dude had sick potential, now is just a head case being wasted on the bench.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

inb4 Rose goes off for 40 tonight.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Father Flex said:


> inb4 Rose goes off for 40 tonight.


Sure, if Deron and the Net's play like they did against the Jeremy Lin why not.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Xile44 said:


> What's up with T-Will by the way? Dude had sick potential, now is just a head case being wasted on the bench.


From what I heard he has immaturity issues.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Has Notorious ever picked Orlando to win a game?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Yeah when you guys played the Lakers.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Love's suspension is pretty silly as far as I'm concerned. The events leading up to it should have caused the league to use a bit of discretion. A fine would have been more than enough I'd say but ya.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Yeah it's BS especially considering that a guy like Danny Granger starts an altercation in every other game and nothing happens to him.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

There's no way the NBA can prove his intentions anyway. Sure it looks pretty conclusive but the fact is Scola was on the floor and Love's path of travel was getting back in the play. He didn't go out of his way to step on him. 

At the very least they should have at least had some sympathy for him having taken a ball to the junk. Not to mention he had just been gang raped at the other end of the court.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

If you're gonna suspend Love for a "stomp" that didn't even hurt Scola in the slighest, then why don't they suspend players who start altercations?

Or at least give fines to players who throw the ball intentionally at another player which is what Scola did to Love.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

There is nothing wrong with throwing a ball at another player to have it bounce off of him to save a play as long as it is not a harmful area like the groan or head, and if that's the case it should be some type of penalty for doing that like they get the ball instead or an offensive foul?.

Love still deserve's a fine, not a suspension but a fine would be acceptable.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Ya people do what Scola did all the time and you can't really blame him for hitting the junk as it likely was an accident but you could sympathize with Love at least. Love was in far more pain than Scola was.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

when i want to state my love for someone i just stomp where their heart breathes. that way they keep me close to their chest and let's face it that's some heartbreaking action.

i wanted to do something. but the execution failed like the wizards going out and sticking to a effective gameplan.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



HeatWave said:


> Typical LA-Fan/Kobe lover response is now used in NFL format by Patriot fan in a NBA thread?


Did you ever explain your hatred, and don't act like you don't hate Kobe/Lakers, for Kobe?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

IMPULSE you should be happy, the Wizards are 14th in the East.

Kobe needs 24 points tonight for 5th all-time in scoring. Amazing player with an amazing career. I'm gonna miss him when he's gone, like I said before, he's one of those players that truly won't be appreciated for how great he is until he's gone.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I'm going to miss those incredibly difficult fallaway shots. 

No but seriously, I love watching him get hot and hitting those shots, because no other player in the league actually does that. No one posts up like him and gets those shots to fall, and plays like him at all. I've always hated how he tries drawing contact on every player(because that honestly fucks over him more than it helps since he takes a terrible shot), but other that, I will really miss the way he plays.

Melo kinda plays like him, LOL TWO BALLHOGS, where he just goes at whoever is defending him and has a variety of moves that he is able to use on the guy to score. There are players like Wade, Rose, Westbrook, etc that just go to the hoop and score with an impressive layup, but they never really do much else and their jump shots are usually poor. There is also players like Durant and Monta that have unlimited range but very little moves and can be stopped rather easily with an aggressive defender, Durant especially because he can't even post up small guys.


Hopefully we get another person that just copies everyone that came before him like Kobe did. :side:


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Props notorious for that avy and sig

Wonder how "The Dragon" will do tonight?










Cant believe we made him this hyped up savior fpalm

I like him though, it's always great having player's like him get a chance and hype up the crowd the way he did


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

That person is Marswag Brooks.

He's wearing #9, him and Deron & Dwight or both will threepeat, then Deron & Dwight are gonna leave, and Marswag's gonna change his number to #25 and than a couple years later Anthony Davis will get traded to the Nets and he'll win 2 more titles.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I dont think Anthony Davis is a passive, jumping Euro type player. What you meant to say was that Perry Jones will be traded to the Nets.

And Kobe needs to get that sixth ring, damn it Kobe, GET ER DONE.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Nah, I think I meant Jonas Valanciunas. He's not a PF, but he'll have to do.

But he doesn't seem soft like Pau. I guess Jan Vesely is a better fit.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Will be interesting to see if soon the Net's could be better than the Celtic's, Laker's and Magic


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

if Nets aren't better than the Lakers/Celtics soon they may as well move to the D-League since the Lakers/Celtics will be rebuilding soon.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Nah bruh.

The big 5 of Rondo, O.J. Mayo, Jeff Green, Brandon Bass and Greg Stiemsma will have the whole league intimidated.

The Lakers will still be good because they'll have their re-united big 4 of Smush Parker, Kobe, Luke Walton and Kwame Brown.

LOLORLANDO.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Really excited for this game against the Clippers. Oughta be interesting.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*








Deron in those throw back's cant fucking wait (No ****)


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Carmelo averaging 23 points barely shooting 40% is so hilarious to me.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

You're right, Xile. Deron will look fashionable in that uniform when Rose dunks on his baby ASS!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Umm Flex...


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

We've been through this before, notorious. I would rebuke with Rose stuffing Williams in two different youtube videos.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Beautiful start to the game for Orlando.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

My fantasy team approves of Dwight's play thus far.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Game time, Deron gonna shit on Rose


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Boozer looking like a prime Steve Nash out here...


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Sixers bench points difference 23-2 to the Lakers,lol.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

It's not impressive to be outscoring the Lakers bench like that.

As a matter of fact, outscoring like that should be expected.

Edit: Congratulations Bean. Kobe passes Shaq to officially become the number 5 all-time leading scorer in NBA history. Good shit Mamba. Btw, how many records has he broken this year?


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Kobe is killing us though, playing great defense, but the great ones create their own shots in trafic.C'mon SIXERS!


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Kobe Bean Bryant passes Shaq on the scoring list.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

7 minutes into the game and I'm already calling Scalabrine's name.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Kobe with 24 for points and 4 3PM so far in 2 quarters. Really impressive against a great D.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Congrats to him, he might be all time scoring leader, time to pack it in Kobe, you already past Shaq Diesel,lol.


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

You get Rose a quick two fouls, the last thing you want is Watson scoring early in his entry, as that sumbitch will continue to score and make great plays.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Blue collar working Sixers playing hard now, Meeks with the dive to get a loose ball..


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

The way you're talking I thought the Sixers were winning.

And LOLNETS.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

This is painful to watch.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Has White Mamba appeared yet?


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

4 points difference at the half, Kobe will get tired, someone will have to step up and score for him, and help him win the game.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

:lmao Kobe getting tired.

Mamba never gets tired. He's probably dropping 40+ tonight.

Gotta tell you guys, I never in a million years expected Kobe to be the NBA's leading scorer.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

No appearance from the White Mamba yet.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

ho ho inc, do you really expect a guy that has played with a fucked up knee, fucked fingers, no cartilage in his fingers and I think wrist, and now a torn ligament in his writst to get tired and stop playing at a high level?


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Ho Ho isn't all there at times. Illogical thinking is illogical.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Well, in his early years it was flying Kobe with dunks, then with Shaq arrived, he was open alot, then people thought this guy is a beast, but that time he had developed his game into one of the best of all time, truely a great Basketball player.Aren't we all with our teams are players, will stick to our guns to the end...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

What are you talking about?


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

:lmao

FLYING KOBE


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I hate when people use this comparison but watching Jeremy Lin feels like I'm watching the NBA's version of Tim Tebow.

I feel like I'm being trolled the whole time.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

The early years of Kobe, he was flying and dunking all the time, until Coach Phil made him become a complete player geez..


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Rose heads back to the lockerroom after reaggravating his toe injury. Stepped on Petro's foot.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Rose is so fragile...just like a flower. 8*D


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I would of said, stay the hell out of my way you tree, I'm working here,lol.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

What are you guy's loling?
Did you expect this team with out Swag,Lopez,Morrow,James,Okur,Stevenson to play good?, All these guy's are injured. All of them were either starting or replacing the guy's starting spot who was injured, and aside from Deron and Hump these were our top player's. Im not even mad considering how depleted are team is.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Correction: Kendall Gill and the post-game crew are reporting the problem with Rose as back spasms, not the toe. Stacey King originally said it looked like his toe.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Flex why would you take Stacey King seriously?


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Because his journalistic practices are top notch!


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Hell of a game with the Sixers and Lakers, one point lead stick together brothas!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

LOL at whoever in this thread (At least I think it was) said Kobe would pass up Kareem. I doubt Kobe scores 10,000 more points.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

umm... I don't think anyone said that.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Well I said it may not have been someone in this thread.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

He has a chance to get close, but no cigar...Damn you Bynum you,lol!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Only the Kings could get blown out by the Hornets without Eric Gordon, Jarrett Jack and Carl Landry.


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

lolakers


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Welcome back, Jameer.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Man Kobe fell apart after getting to the record. He really needs to pick his shots better. 8/12 to 10/26 is unacceptable, he did absolutely terrible in the second half. Everyone else was garbage as well, except for Bynum.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

This 4th quarter has been amazing.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

The Jazz have had multiple chances to take control of this game but they always fuck it up without stupid mistakes. Don't know how many times they've been one basket away from taking the lead just to be called for traveling.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Any idea when Amare will be back? I'm guessing he's gone at least 2 weeks


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Big Baby stealing the ball on 2 consecutive possessions from Griffin in OT :lmao

Games like this remind me why I love the Magic.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

What the fuck is this shit?

Jeremy Lin with 26 points and 8 assists.

But he also had 8 TO's but that will be neglected.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Only decent Asian player in the NBA?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

YI


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Knicks won without Amare and Melo today? lol, one of them really need to get traded, Knicks clearly don't need both of them and by "dont need" I mean with both of them they are absolutely terrible.

:lmao Lin just thanked his lord and savior jesus. TEBOW 2.0


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

NYK would probably trade Melo first but looking at the big numbers Amar'e was putting up before Melo came...I don't know, I'm split on it.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Dwight for 'Melo & Lin!


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



WWF said:


> Only decent Asian player in the NBA?


His home country will run him down like they did Yao soon enough..If he plays for them


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

LINNING.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



WWF said:


> Dwight for 'Melo & Lin!


umm, that's a terrible deal for the Knicks, why would the trade a top 2 PG(only behind Baron Davis) to the Magic. Melo also makes that deal worse.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

He is already the most over rated player in the league.
But congrats's to the kid, nice to see player's like him take a role that help's the team and hype's up the crowd like he does.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Man, ever since the retirement of Yao Ming, I've been wondering if we will ever see another Asian baller ball up and make an impact. I'm still waiting for Yi Jianlian to do that but at least Jeremy Lin came through again tonight! Lol...This is very cool to see. The Harvard graduate is doing things that I usually only see on the street basketball courts when I go play. I hope he continues to start because what do the Knicks have to lose since they're still below .500?


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Holy crap Demarcus Cousins had 28 points and 19 rebounds. That's a pretty good day at the arena right there.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

"I just want to thank Jesus Christ, my Lord and savior."

WTF? Is Tebow channeling himself through a Chinese avatar?

:lmao:lmao


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Everyone knows Cousins is a great talent, too bad the guy is a whiny bitch and far too immature. If he can mature and become a team player then he will likely be a great player to have and one of the best centers in the league.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I still think at the end of the day, Greg Monroe will end up with the better career. But that's an argument for another day.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



notorious_187 said:


> I still think at the end of the day, Greg Monroe will end up with the better career. But that's an argument for another day.


I think so too, unless Cousins went to a Popovich


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

From what's being reported Chauncey Billups looks to be out with a torn achilles, could potentially end his season.

A lot of insiders are saying the Clippers are the favorites to get J.R. Smith, this just makes it even more likely.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*









:lmao:lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

I'm dying for real man.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Is that McGee running? :lmao Man, poor Wizards....


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

You guys should stop laughing, really, that is the first time ever that a Washington Wizard actually ran back to defense, too bad they weren't actually on defense. :side:


I've heard a lot of rumors saying Smith wants to go to the Lakers. I feel bad for Chauncey though, guy was a leader and wanted to win. Mo likely will start in his place though which should be good for them considering how great he has been.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I think there's a better chance they start Randy Foye but Mo will probably play starter minutes.

If they fail to get JR, I can see them trading Bledsoe for a SG.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Clippers are in trouble now..Billups will be missed come playoff time..Especially to give CP3 a bit of rest..That knee is & will continue to play heavy minutes


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

:lmao IBLOCKYA GTFO OUT OF HIS HOUSE.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

That was a stupid shot by Crawford. It's a 3 on 1 on Ibaka and you're the smallest guy involved and you try to go heads up against him.

Why in the hell does Scott Brooks have Perkins guarding LMA?


----------



## Oracle

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*










:lmao


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

3 easy dunks for Westbrook in like 2 minutes.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*










fuck some sense. these highlights are incredible. idiocy of the self alley oop, the selfishness of his feeble triple double attempt, and the awareness display here. the future is bright. mcgee will have enough bonehead play to fill his own not top 10 plays segment one day on sportsceneter.

gif missed him asking for the oop and wall being off by a lot.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

JEREMY LIN has to be in our new title.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Wow, nobody in the world would've thought that he'd outdo himself, 2 career highs in 2 straight nights, amazing.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Hey Impulse, does this pretty much sum up McGee's career for the Wizards or what?


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

^^ He stupid. But I can't knock his hustle on that play.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

that hustle shows a complete lack of court awareness. that's a loss and him missing the alley and falling is a loss. mcgee can never win. it's just a fact of life. i think he was running with his eyes closed. it would explain a lot.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

McGee needs something to teach him to how to be a solid Center in the NBA.I know Patrick Ewing is with the Magic, and I know he's taught Howard plenty of things, I wonder if someone like that could be make him better? He is a freak though, tall, fast, just needs to put all his skills together.Still reeling after that great Sixers win last night, 28 points for Kobe, only 8 points in the second half, what a game.I might need ten bottles of Advil by the end of this Sixers's season.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

An All-Star Weekend event is changing. The Rookie Challenge which originally featured Rookies vs. Sophomores has now been scrapped and replaced with the Rising Stars Challenge. In the Rising Stars challenge, there will be a pool of rookies and sophomores with Charles Barkley and Shaq selecting teams and going head to head against each other.

This should be interesting.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



notorious_187 said:


> An All-Star Weekend event is changing. The Rookie Challenge which originally featured Rookies vs. Sophomores has now been scrapped and replaced with the Rising Stars Challenge. In the Rising Stars challenge, there will be a pool of rookies and sophomores with Charles Barkley and Shaq selecting teams and going head to head against each other.
> 
> This should be interesting.


Agree... Except if I were Vegas, I'd start odds on how long before whoever wins turns Michael Cole & spends half their on-camera time in the rest of the season bringing it up.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

It's so awkward with Charles and Shaq on TNT.

It's like they're competing with each other to see who's smarter sometimes or just straight up trying to outdo each other in everything.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Sir Charles tells it like it is, Shaq Diesel would be great to hear and see again.Charles would have no fear telling a star that a terrible shot, and I love that about him.Anyone think Charles could be a solid Coach in the NBA?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

No.

Hell no.

Fuck no.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Why not? Sir Charles hater? I mean one of the best PF's that could defend and rush his ass up the court, he could easily teach the young kids, like maybe Blake Griffin to be a complete player...


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Normally guys that were the top players don't pan out as coaches/GMs. Normally.

Plus Charles is too good on TNT.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Charles is an idiot, he does make a couple good points but the guy is an idiot. If anyone on the TNT team should become a coach it should be Jet.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

NO ONE on TNT should be a coach.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Well yeah but if I had to pick one I'd pick Kenny.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Didn't Sir Charles pick Allen Iverson first in the fantasy draft last year? 
Oh god!!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

This draft will be hilarious.

You have one guy who thinks DeAndre Jordan, Mo Williams and Tyreke Evans are All-Stars and Kevin Love, Chris Bosh and Russell Westbrook aren't.

And the other guy picked Allen Iverson #1 overall in an all-time draft.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



notorious_187 said:


> This draft will be hilarious.
> 
> You have one guy who thinks DeAndre Jordan, Mo Williams and Tyreke Evans are All-Stars and Kevin Love, Chris Bosh and Russell Westbrook aren't.
> 
> And the other guy picked Allen Iverson #1 overall in an all-time draft.


I like the idea just not Charles and Shaq picking.

In before Swag get's snubbed, Morrow get's snubbed from the 3 pt contest and Deron get's snubbed from the all star game


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Deron's making the ASG just because he's Deron.

Morrow should make the 3 point contest but it doesn't matter because I think James Jones will repeat, the guy is probably the best three point shooter as long as he isn't being defended, never seen him miss wide open.

Swag won't be healthy so how could he get snubbed?

I'll be surprised if Blake Griffin plays and I'll LOL if Jeremy Lin is the 1st pick.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



notorious_187 said:


> Deron's making the ASG just because he's Deron.
> 
> Morrow should make the 3 point contest but it doesn't matter because I think James Jones will repeat, the guy is probably the best three point shooter as long as he isn't being defended, never seen him miss wide open.
> 
> Swag won't be healthy so how could he get snubbed?
> 
> I'll be surprised if Blake Griffin plays and I'll LOL if Jeremy Lin is the 1st pick.


He is expected to be back after the next 3 game's and has had a good rookie season before injury, and is expected back next week . He should make the list


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Chauncey Billups is out 8 months with a torn achilles.

I wouldn't be surprised if he just retires.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

So many injuries this season, IMO the Final's may be unpredictable because of that.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Celtics vs. Spurs in the Finals. Book it. :side:


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

hey guys, you should all do me a real solid and put maderas in your sig just for today. come on, do it for the NBA THREAD.

oh and Lakers need to fix their road problems, this shit is getting out of hand.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

What is maderas?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

it's part of this game im playing in the mafia section. trying help my team win, notorious just put it in sig for today, doesn't have to be big or anything. come on man, we've carried this thread with our posts. 8*D


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Ok.....


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

don't do it and don't attach survivor to mafia. it's strange. hey i play a text version of a reality game show. i push logs every two minutes a lot. 

i only did it b/c i had 5 lovely suitors court me. anyway ballers going to ball tonight and blazer fans are still salty about that loss last night.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

So pumped for tonight's game against the Bobcats.

Not because I'm excited to play to the Bobcats but Paul Pierce needs 11 points to pass up Larry Bird and become the #2 all-time leading scorer in Celtics history. And if he passes him up tonight then he gets honored before the game against the LOLLAKERS. Although, that may not be good considering the last time a Celtics player got honored for breaking a record at a game against the Lakers we lost.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

who is number 1 on the Celtics list?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

John Havlicek.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Not liking the way the Celtics are playing thus far tonight.

Too many TO's and the offense seems to be worried about getting Paul to break the record.

Congratulations Truth.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

:lmao my god, players have awful games when they're going for a milestone.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Magic said:


> hey guys, you should all do me a real solid and put maderas in your sig just for today. come on, do it for the NBA THREAD.
> 
> oh and Lakers need to fix their road problems, this shit is getting out of hand.


Define a "real solid"...


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I'll jump on MVPROSEGOAT bandwagon.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Maderas? Why should I...

I love Roy Hibbert. Good player, and seems like a really cool dude.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

WWF come on, you know you love. We both support MAGIC. :side:


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I don't like people with AIDS.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Sig is updated.


----------



## jaw2929

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Extremely disappointed Mr. Bigshot Chauncey Billups is out for the season.... Least the Clips got Mo Williams and CP3 still.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

With Chauncey out I consider the Clippers the heavy favorites to sign J.R. Smith (They already are the favs by most insiders)

Also with Chauncey out maybe Eric Bledsoe can get some minutes and won't be out of the rotation.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

The Kings sure like to start off slow. Finally they are catching up the T Wolves. Please win this one and make it 4 straight wins!!!!


----------



## Oracle

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

how good is nikola pekovic


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



WWF said:


> I don't like people with AIDS.


Neither do I, luckily he only has HIV 8*D And we both enjoy trolling DH, that has to be mean something. 


Was the Cavs/Heat game in Cleveland today? If so how was the crowd?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

It's in Miami.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

If the Heat beat the Magic tomorrow then the Celtics are the 6th seed in the East. 8*D

My god, it's been a long time since the Celtics were fighting for the 6th seed.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Monta Ellis has 30 at halftime.

Good god.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Father Flex said:


> Sig is updated.


Which is Not Basketball-related At-all.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Ellis is going off 
40 points


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Refs indeed do suck, this shit has to stop with the Thunder and the Heat. Driving in wildly at the net should no longer get you free throws, it's a terrible way to play and the contact is usually very little. Bring back the 90s/80s rules where you could do actually touch the offensive player.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Magic said:


> Refs indeed do suck, this shit has to stop with the Thunder and the Heat. Driving in wildly at the net should no longer get you free throws, it's a terrible way to play and the contact is usually very little. Bring back the 90s/80s rules where you could do actually touch the offensive player.


LOL coming from a Kobe fan


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*






:lmao I've said some of these same things


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

*double post*

Looks like the celtics may be interested in Rondo for Gasol. It's hoopsworld so take it for what it is



> Additionally, sources have told HOOSPWORLD that the Boston Celtics do have interest in Gasol for their All-Star point guard.
> 
> The Celtics have the potential for sizable cap room this summer but there is no true sense that Dwight Howard or Deron Williams would be within their reach.
> 
> The list of options after the top two stars is not especially impressive. The Celtics have almost no one inside to play next to Kevin Garnett, who is in the last year of his contract.
> 
> Jermaine O’Neal still starts for the team but is not exactly high impact and might be the salary ballast to make a Laker/Celtics trade possible. To be fair, Brandon Bass has had a solid year as a Celtic, but Boston is looking for a more significant inside player.
> 
> Gasol has two years on his deal after this season which happens to line up when Paul Pierce’s is set to expire.
> 
> The Celtics have shopped Rondo on a number of occasions. For a number of reasons, sources say Boston does not intend to rebuild their roster around Rondo.
> 
> The drop off from Rajon to second-year player Avery Bradley (a capable defender but not as experienced as a playmaker) may not be as significant to the Celtics as the void in the middle that Gasol would fill.
> 
> Boston could consider bringing back veterans Ray Allen and Garnett, while using their remaining spending power to improve at the point. Alternatively, they could renounce the rights to their free agents and come up with at least $11 million in cap space.


http://www.hoopsworld.com/nba-2-rondo-for-gasol-a-possiblity


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



abrown0718 said:


> Looks like the celtics may be interested in Rondo for Gasol. It's hoopsworld so take it for what it is


...Which is total crap, for anyone West of the "Big River".

Just thought of this: Is it just me, or does it seem to anyone else like this is sort of a Presidential move? Trying to get rid of a ton of the "old guard", prove he can do as well as Phil with a not-as-great roster? Odom, now maybe Gasol, etc... Who's taking bets he shops Bryant in the off-season?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

The pool of players in the Rising Stars Challenge that Shaq and Charles can choose from has been released. Here's the list:
*Sophomores*
DeMarcus Cousins
Landry Fields
Paul George
Blake Griffin
Gordon Hayward
Greg Monroe
Tiago Splitter
Evan Turner
John Wall
*Rookies*
Marshon Brooks
Kyrie Irving
Brandon Knight
Kawhi Leonard
Markieff Morris
Ricky Rubio
Tristan Thompson
Kemba Walker
Derrick Williams


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



notorious_187 said:


> The pool of players in the Rising Stars Challenge that Shaq and Charles can choose from has been released. Here's the list:
> *Sophomores*
> DeMarcus Cousins
> Landry Fields
> Paul George
> Blake Griffin
> Gordon Hayward
> Greg Monroe
> Tiago Splitter
> Evan Turner
> John Wall
> *Rookies*
> Marshon Brooks
> Kyrie Irving
> Brandon Knight
> Kawhi Leonard
> Markieff Morris
> Ricky Rubio
> Tristan Thompson
> Kemba Walker
> Derrick Williams


Not bad, but both of these classes look weak compared to other year's.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



notorious_187 said:


> The pool of players in the Rising Stars Challenge that Shaq and Charles can choose from has been released. Here's the list:
> *Sophomores*
> DeMarcus Cousins
> Landry Fields
> Paul George
> Blake Griffin
> Gordon Hayward
> Greg Monroe
> Tiago Splitter
> Evan Turner
> John Wall
> *Rookies*
> Marshon Brooks
> Kyrie Irving
> Brandon Knight
> Kawhi Leonard
> Markieff Morris
> Ricky Rubio
> Tristan Thompson
> Kemba Walker
> Derrick Williams


Not bad, but both of these classes look weak compared to other year's.

The 2013 All-Star game will take place in Houston next year, dam texas and Cali get it a lot, would not be surprised if Brooklyn get's it 2014 considering it's a new arena and NBA love's that. , and lol at thinking the Celtics would even consider Trading Rondo for Gasol


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Xile44 said:


> Not bad, but both of these classes look weak compared to other year's.


True, but is that really surprising? If you have players that stand out, it will be rather obvious to all who each might select. This way, there will be lots of discussion on social media, etc., which is what I think they might be going for.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Yeah that Rondo/Gasol shit is so untrue it's hilarious, I didn't even bother posting it.

Well, everyone remembers that Blake Griffin poster on Kendrick Perkins right? Well if some of you remember after it happened LeBron talked about it on Twitter and said that his dunk moves on to the #2 spot, yada, yada, ya. Well Perk responded to that today saying this:
“You don’t see Kobe tweeting, you don’t see Michael Jordan tweeting. If you’re an elite player, plays like that don’t excite you. At the end of the day, the guys who are playing for the right reasons who are trying to win championships are not worrying about one play. They also are not tweeting about themselves talking about going down to No. 2. I just feel LeBron is always looking for attention and he wants the world to like him.”


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



notorious_187 said:


> Yeah that Rondo/Gasol shit is so untrue it's hilarious, I didn't even bother posting it.
> 
> Well, everyone remembers that Blake Griffin poster on Kendrick Perkins right? Well if some of you remember after it happened LeBron talked about it on Twitter and said that his dunk moves on to the #2 spot, yada, yada, ya. Well Perk responded to that today saying this:
> “You don’t see Kobe tweeting, you don’t see Michael Jordan tweeting. If you’re an elite player, plays like that don’t excite you. At the end of the day, the guys who are playing for the right reasons who are trying to win championships are not worrying about one play. They also are not tweeting about themselves talking about going down to No. 2. *I just feel LeBron is always looking for attention and he wants the world to like him*.”


1] I doubted a lot of Internet rumors, especially the ones I think are laughable, until they happen.

2] As for Lebron, I bold-faced the key part of that. Since I live in Ohio, when I read that, I checked to see where someone put my time machine; I could've told you that *LONG* ago!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Was LeBron liked around your area during his Cleveland days?

Because I wonder sometimes from the way you talk.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



notorious_187 said:


> Was LeBron liked around your area during his Cleveland days?
> 
> Because I wonder sometimes from the way you talk.


Very much so. In fact, my Dad (who I watch much of "Raw" with) was somewhat of a local sports authority my whole life, & knows a guy who wrote a book about Lebron.

He was liked a LOT... But never by me. (I thought I mentioned before I went to a ton of Cavs games, but don't remember ever wanting them to win.)


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Pau and Rondo is going to happen and Notorious is likely going to go find Ainge and shoot him. :side:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Can the Magic just fucking lose already?

Damn it.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

:lmao it is official, the Knicks should trade away either Melo or Amare since both suck together and Lin destroys.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

LOL at the Clippers losing to the Cavs without Kyrie Irving.

Edit: Nevermind, thought the game was over.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

School is in Sessions for the Clippers, 24 and 13 for Ramon, the best back up PG in the league.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

i used to enjoy laughing at the knicks and the wizards go ruin that by losing.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Did JaVale McGee play? I don't remember seeing him.

From what's being reported, when they're eligible, Wilson Chandler will most likely re-sign with the Nuggets and J.R. Smith is reportedly leaning towards signing with the Lakers because "He wants to play with Kobe."


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I already told you that notorious, stop telling us old news. Everyone should want to play with kobe.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Magic said:


> I already told you that notorious, stop telling us old news.


He occasionally does to repeat his opinions.



Magic said:


> Everyone should want to play with kobe.


True, unless they want to touch the ball.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

don't play with kobe if you engage infidelity ask shaq


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I don't know why someone would want to play with a 33 year old chucker with a soft pussy Spanish PF, an injury prone C, two deranged SF's, the worst PG rotation in the league and an idiotic coach. But then again, that sounds like a perfect situation for J.R. :side:




notsrsbytheway....wellsrsaboutsomeofit


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

jr should go with the wiz their only a couple of ballhawks away. i figure if you get a good one then you can take the next to step.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

J.R. and JaVale McGee would have a great time with their alleyoops and senseless windmills and 360s.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

McGee had his standard 8/9/3 game in 19 minutes of play.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

wizards also have a lottery pick whose game seems to be revolved around dunking. the only thing memorable about jan is that he's from europe.

stacks whose your team so i can shit on them. i just like doing that.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

This is a pretty good game in Houston/Portland.

Sucks to see Kyle Lowry get hurt, that elbow injury didn't look too good. I say he misses at least a week and a half.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Warriors and Mr Glass Ankles Steph Curry and Mr Crashed my Moped Monta Ellis.

Oh, our center went 8 months between making free throws last season, yep, and people wonder how we haven't traded Biedrins.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

i think the centers for that shit collective had like one rebound in 29 minutes. it was some awful stat hands down man down talked about during his conference after that loss destroyed his soul. i'm still trying to figure out how they lost to OKC.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Jeremy Lin is only on a one year deal, will be a free agent this upcoming offseason.

OMG IT'LL BE 2010 ALL OVER AGAIN!!


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

:lmao inb4 max contract for Lin.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

lin needs to join the wizards.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Clips, just like last year, lost to the Cavs. Except this time it wasn't a game ending streak that ruined the great streak vs streak match in the history of sports. NEVER FORGET.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Did anybody hear what the Hornets announcing team was saying during the Bulls introductions?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I believe they called Jack a future rodeo clown. :lmao They probably introduced all the players like that.


Oh and Larry Bird, a Celtic, one of the great celtics of all time, a player that hated the the Lakers, beat the lakers in the finals, lost the lakers in the finals, etc would rather play with Kobe Bryant(one of the lakers biggest superstars ever) than Lebron. Owned.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*










Jeremy Lin is just Linning right now. Damns that crossover and dunk he did on John Wall was sick. Got the crowd roaring for him. Please Carmelo and Amare, let him do what he has to do to help the team win and not hog the ball so much. unk2

Edit: Also, he's the first player to score 20 + points, 8 + assists in each of his two career starts since...........Lebron James. Now that's ballin!


----------



## Dub

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



chronoxiong said:


> Jeremy Lin is just Linning right now. Damns that crossover and dunk he did on John Wall was sick. Got the crowd roaring for him. Please Carmelo and Amare, let him do what he has to do to help the team win and not hog the ball so much. unk2
> 
> Edit: Also, he's the first player to score 20 + points, 8 + assists in each of his two career starts since...........Lebron James. Now that's ballin!


:lmao :lmao that is awesome


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Magic said:


> I believe they called Jack a future rodeo clown. :lmao They probably introduced all the players like that.


Yeah I think they did it for the whole team. They said Rose's favorite move was the notebook.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Blame LeBron Brigade


----------



## Oracle

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



chronoxiong said:


> Jeremy Lin is just Linning right now. Damns that crossover and dunk he did on John Wall was sick. Got the crowd roaring for him. Please Carmelo and Amare, let him do what he has to do to help the team win and not hog the ball so much. unk2
> 
> Edit: Also, he's the first player to score 20 + points, 8 + assists in each of his two career starts since...........Lebron James. Now that's ballin!


i await lin's decision


----------



## Oracle

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*










:lmao


----------



## C-Cool

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

^ ^ ^ That pic is awesome, if I do say so myself.

Jeremy Lin is doing great for the Knicks. Lets hope the two stars (Melo and Amare) currently out right now notice this... and incorporate him to the offense when they do come back. You know, so that the offense doesn't look as bad as it does when they're on the court together.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

wut

1 + 7 = 8. loldumbasses


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

My predictions for tonight:
Lakers vs. *Celtics*
*Warriors* vs. Nuggets
Rockets vs. *Suns*
*Thunder* vs. Kings


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

After all of 5 games with the Nets, Keith Bogans has suffered a complete tear of his deltoid ligament as well as a fractured left ankle. He's out for the season.

He joins:
D.James - out for the season with a foot injury
Lopez - out with a broken foot (but about to resume practice)
Brooks - broken small toe (back in about a week)
Okur - back spasms, out indefinitely
Stevenson - out indefinitely with a knee injury

Only Nets player to play every game this season is Shelden Williams.

I present to you guys, the Curse of Jerry Sloan.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Lettuce be real tea...

Sucky Nets suck. They wouldn't have improved much with those jobbers being healthy anyways. Still a bottom-feeder.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Father Flex said:


> Lettuce be real tea...
> 
> Sucky Nets suck. They wouldn't have improved much with those jobbers being healthy anyways. Still a bottom-feeder.


To be fair, if all those guy's were healthy with Brook Lopez we will be competing for the 8th seed. 
Lopez will add so much depth, it's not even funny, we are last in point's in the paint which force's us to becoming a 3 pt shooting team, ala living and dying by the 3 ball. No one on our team can post up, not even Hump. Lopez add's so much variety to this team. People can talk about his defense but without him we have been worse, we are last in point's in the paint and bottom bottom 3 in point's allowed in paint team's are destroying us offensively for a reason, we just dont have the length and such. Lopez was not a great defender but he still provided length and foot work.

Deron-Brooks-Stevenson-Hump-Lopez is not a bad line-up, add Morrow who is one of the best pure shooters, Farmar who can get quick point's off the bench and Jame's who can rebound defend and run the fast break and even Okur who can knock down the 3, there gonna compete for the 8th spot in the lowly east.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

They'd still be swept against any of the top 4 teams in the East.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Father Flex said:


> They'd still be swept against any of the top 4 teams in the East.


Of course, though if we would trade for Howard we may snatch a game


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

To be honest, this is the worst NBA season I've watched in the last ten years. There's only two or three legitimate contenders. Everyone else is either mediocre or atrocious. (I.E. - Washington, Charlotte, NOLA, NJ, Detroit)

There's 12 teams under .500. There has not been many competitive games. There HAS been sloppy basketball. There has been a lot of injuries. And overall, it's been a very anti-climatic, not so entertaining regular season.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Father Flex said:


> To be honest, this is the worst NBA season I've watched in the last ten years. There's only two or three legitimate contenders. Everyone else is either mediocre or atrocious. (I.E. - Washington, Charlotte, NOLA, NJ, Detroit)
> 
> There's 12 teams under .500. There has not been many competitive games. There HAS been sloppy basketball. There has been a lot of injuries. And overall, it's been a very anti-climatic, not so entertaining regular season.


Well 3 out of 4 of those team's you listed are dealing with key injuries.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Father Flex said:


> To be honest, this is the worst NBA season I've watched in the last ten years. There's only two or three legitimate contenders. Everyone else is either mediocre or atrocious. (I.E. - Washington, Charlotte, NOLA, NJ, Detroit)
> 
> There's 12 teams under .500. There has not been many competitive games. There HAS been sloppy basketball. There has been a lot of injuries. And overall, it's been a very anti-climatic, not so entertaining regular season.


watch some linsanity he's making it fun for me


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Here's the point.




<--->

^
That's your head.









You're missing the point.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I don't see your argument about there being 12 teams under .500 a reason why the season isn't good.

Last year is considered by many to be one of the best seasons in recent memory but there were 13 teams that were under .500.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

People talk about parity but there is none. There's only a handful of perennial contenders. It's boring. The level of play, as a whole, has been downright awful. You have teams resting their starters in the second half on a back-to-back away game because coaches know they have to play again in two days. Competitively, there has not been much competition this year. The NBA is a rather underwhelming product right now.


----------



## Myst

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Father Flex said:


> To be honest, this is the worst NBA season I've watched in the last ten years. There's only two or three legitimate contenders. Everyone else is either mediocre or atrocious. (I.E. - Washington, Charlotte, NOLA, NJ, Detroit)
> 
> There's 12 teams under .500. There has not been many competitive games. There HAS been sloppy basketball. There has been a lot of injuries. And overall, it's been a very anti-climatic, not so entertaining regular season.


Watch the Western Conference (except for the Hornets)?


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I agree with Flex, this season is dreadful to watch outside of very few team's


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Looks like im wrong and Alderidge made the squad and Pau did not..Good

Rondo not making the team..bad


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

when has there have been more than 4 legit contenders? Sure, people have tried to make it seem like there has been more in the past years, but really there wasn't more than just a handful.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Absolute BS that Rondo didn't make it.

HOW THE FUCK DID DIRK MAKE IT!

I don't know why I'm tripping, I said Dirk would make it cause of his reputation.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

:lmao @ dirk making it. I've changed my mind, there should be no all star game since fans/coaches are all retarded apparently. Letting Dirk was a bigger mistake than letting Duncan in last year because at least the Spurs were raping everyone last year while Dallas has been underwhelming this year.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Deron Willams made the team :lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

The NBA should use the Pro Bowl method of voting or let the guys who vote for the All-NBA team.

So these are the final teams
*West*
CP3/Westbrook/Parker/Nash
Kobe
Durant
Griffin/Love/LMA/Dirk
Bynum/Marc
*East*
Rose/D-Will
Wade/Johnson/Iggy
LeBron/Pierce/Deng
Melo/Bosh
Dwight/Hibbert


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Eh, just start the playoffs already. March Madness first though. I'm an awful Mavs fan. I have no clue how they're doing. Even a championship didn't get me to care more or less.

All Star games are often popularity contests based on reputation. This is nothing new. I would've voted for Dirk if I knew voting was going on.:side:


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Has anyone heard of Lowry's status for tonight?


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Celebrity Game > All Star Game


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

*inb4rondohasatripledubtonightcausehespissedhegotsnubbedfromtheasg*


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Ughh I knew we would have that lame-ass write in at least once per year. I would have put in Paul Millsap instead of Dirk


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

inb4kobescores60pointsbecauseit'sthecelticsanthelakershavebeensuckingandhedoesn'twanttolosetothelakersrivalsbutyetwe'llstilllosewithhimdoingthatgood


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Joe Johnson and Dirk should not have made it.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

can someone explain to me the lack of wizards on the all star roster. i'm seriously puzzled. nba needs to implement mlb all star rules.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Xile44 said:


> Joe Johnson and Dirk should not have made it.


Why shouldn't have Joe made it? He has nearly identical stats to Wade, has played more games, and has carried the Hawks with Horford out.


DWill shouldn't have made it.


----------



## BallinGid

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Brandon Jennings and Monta not making the all star team is sad


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Jennings shouldn't have made it, but I agree Monta should've made it over Nash.

It's a shame because Monta gets voted as the West's biggest All-Star snub every year in the pool the NBA conducts.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Magic said:


> Why shouldn't have Joe made it? He has nearly identical stats to Wade, has played more games, and has carried the Hawks with Horford out.
> 
> 
> DWill shouldn't have made it.


To be fair you are right about Joe Johnson, I do think Smith should have made it in their though.

Why shouldn't Deron make it? Unless you want to look at the team's record and forget how horrible and injury plagued his team and teammate's are


----------



## BallinGid

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



notorious_187 said:


> Jennings shouldn't have made it, but I agree Monta should've made it over Nash.
> 
> It's a shame because Monta gets voted as the West's biggest All-Star snub every year in the pool the NBA conducts.


Its because the warriors suck. Which is ironic since D-will made it. Why not Jennings tho?


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Bout time the Deng bang received the accolades he rightfully deserves.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Adande with the Magic & Worthy are rolling over in their graves tweet ftw


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

my god heatwave. :fpalm


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

That lucky shit by Bynum.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

lucky shit? It was a nice and one play, you should be more mad they fouled him there.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Him making the shot was luck, even Bynum was shocked he made that.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Apparently Love is gonna compete in the 3 Pt shootout ,eh, Lemme try to get the link.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

JO WIT DA FACIAL!!!!!


----------



## Myers

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Celtics...bunch of old bitches!


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

KG what team you on because I know what team you were helping tonight. :kobe2

Fisher and Blake were shit, but Bynum and Pau dominated. :kobe

Kobe missed some shots in the end, but I aint mad, because we won. :kobe3

oh and Allen got blocked like a bitch by someone we shouldnt call a bitch. :gasol


----------



## scrilla

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

:gasol'd


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Meh, we'll probably beat you guys in LA like the season series has went for the last 2 or 3 seasons.

We didn't deserve to win that game. KG was god awful and our offense was very piss poor with awful decision making.

Oh yeah and CLUTCH KOBE was in full effect tonight, he hit so many clutch shots for the Lakers. Oh wait...


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Clutch Kobe drew three guys off your team, stop being an idiot notorious, he did miss some makeable(well for him) shots against Allen one on one, but none were easy. I was impressed by Allen's defense today, I was also impressed by Kobe's defense(or lack thereof) on Rondo, made me chuckle.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Isn't it sad that Rondo scored more points than all 3 of the Laker PG's who played combined?

Oh please. Majority of the shots clutch Kobe missed were one on one's on Ray Allen but if you want to believe those shots were him being doubled and tripled, be my guest.

Regardless though, a win is a win. Sloppy game IMO from both teams but the Celtics were obviously sloppier.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

that wasnt a sloppy game from the lakers, sadly, that is a normal game for us.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

It can't be that bad.

Also why in the hell does Fisher still start and why doesn't Ebanks get any PT?


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I caught a lot of the game, & loved what I saw. That said, Magic must be still mad about Shaq leaving them for the Lakers. Why? 1 main reason:

1] Fisher is never.. What was the word he used? Oh, yeah... KG, who by the way always helps the opponents since he went to Beantown.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



notorious_187 said:


> Fisher can't be that bad.


Edited for accuracy.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I wish we had the Chuckwagon in Boston. At least he knows how to box out.


----------



## Myst

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



notorious_187 said:


> It can't be that bad.
> 
> Also why in the hell does Fisher still start and why doesn't Ebanks get any PT?


Ebanks is too tentative. He needs to get more time with the bench, he seems nervous when he's out there with the starters. And I have no clue why Fisher even gets as much play time as he does, let alone start for us. Goudelock and Blake are both WAY better than him.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

FISHER: 5 rings=playing time. :no:

Please retire.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Highlight of the night for me was MWP's leg "exercise" before he checked into the game.

That was my first time noticing.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Magic said:


> FISHER: 5 rings=playing time. :no:
> 
> Please retire.


Here's a deal we can make...

Fisher has 5 rings, & has gotten significant playing time for those years, so he has earned more years.

On the other hand, Lebron has lots of playing time over years, & plenty of coverage in many different types of media, but no rings. HE should retire.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Kind of random but I love how the West All-Star team is nothing but big men and PG's, there's only 2 players on the team that aren't a PG or a big man.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*




























BOX THE FUCK OUT AND REBOUND THE FUCKIN BALL!!


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

:gasol was like TIP IN and then :gasol was like BLOCK and then :kobe was like :kobe3 even though before kobe was always :kobe2 at :gasol but I think he impressed him today and notorious was like :bron3.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Memphis, Houston & Denver should be represented in the ASG..Take off Nash, Dirk & Bynum..smh


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Cmon Kings! Almost there.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



HeatWave said:


> Memphis, Houston & Denver should be represented in the ASG..Take off Nash, Dirk & Bynum..smh


17 points, 2 blocks, 12 rebounds and you think he should be left off? Are you kidding me. :lmao

And didnt Marc Gasol make it?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

3 assists 6 TO's...Westbrook gotta get others involved..sheesh


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Just wanted to say weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Lakers

fuck Paul Perice right in his horseface


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Paul Pierce and his wheel chair comeback fell short today thanks to Gasol's timely block on Ray Allen. Also, FUCK Dirk and anyone who voted him over Paul Millsap.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

That dunk by westbrook was crazy. Great win by the kings tonight.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

LOL at people still talking about the wheelchair. That was 4 years ago, get over it.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I watch that video every morning and tell myself to try and be less like Paul Pierce every day.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



TKOK! said:


> That dunk by westbrook was crazy. Great win by the kings tonight.


I wish the Kings would play every game as if it's sold out at the Power Balance Pavilion. They play hard and tough when it's like that. Anyways, I got to close at work tonight so I won't get to see the Lakers play against "Linsanity". I hope Lin can continue to keep producing his recent string of numbers and maybe get the win.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Please rest Rose tonight, THIBBY tubby.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



notorious_187 said:


> LOL at people still talking about the wheelchair. That was 4 years ago, get over it.


It goes down as one of the most pathetic things to happen in ALL OF SPORTS HISTORY, the guy will forever be a tool for what he did that game.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

http://ca.sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nb...352377.html;_ylt=AgWInMAwUGw.EfEVH6Eq4dLqbwM6

Awesome.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Since it happened against a team I hate I thought it was hilarious. Sure it's pathetic, but it's also awesome at the same time. If that makes any sense.

Edit- For some reason I didn't realizer that was Ferrel,Odd since I'm a big fan of the guy.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

You people act as if if Pierce didn't do that then the Celtics wouldn't have won the title.

And it's not like Pierce asked for the wheelchair, our head trainer was the one who wanted to bring out the wheelchair.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Rondo's making PROJECT TANK very difficult the way he just keeps giving them the ball.


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

as of now project thomas robinson has been working nicely for the raps


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

LOLBOSTON.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Champ said:


> as of now project thomas robinson has been working nicely for the raps


If the Wizard's do snatch up Mcgee Jr. (Anthony Davis) then I'm guessing you rather take Robinson over Perry or you just think the Raptors rather take Robinson?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

they should take Drummond to replace fadeaway brick or Barnes.

I actually know very little of the college players, I know the top prospects but not much about them, but in any case, they should replace Bargs.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Anthony Davis > Andre Drummond.

A DeRozan/Davis/Valanciunas rebuilding core: OMGFUTURE.

But somehow knowing it's the Raptors, they'll find a way to fuck it up.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

yo Showtime I'm stalkin u bro

get at me


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

they actually dont fuck much up, it's more like the superstars leave them.

How is Davis>Drummond? Ive heard Drummond can hold his own on the defensive end, gets blocks and stuff, and he is a great scorer as well while Davis blows on offense.


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

imo he's the best all around prospect in that class. he's definitely got more upside than perry jones the third even though he'd be a good fit himself.

barnes/sullinger would be other viable options. i'll take anyone but lamb and mcgee jr as you pointed out.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

If you ask me, Michael Kidd-Gilchrist is the best SF in the draft. However, he's my favorite college player so I might be a little biased.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Champ said:


> imo he's the best all around prospect in that class. he's definitely got more upside than perry jones the third even though he'd be a good fit himself.
> 
> barnes/sullinger would be other viable options. i'll take anyone but lamb and mcgee jr as you pointed out.


Love Barnes but at the same time, he appears too smooth and too cool at times. He just seems like a guy that rather wait to takeover a game when the team is down 12-15 rather then when they're down 6 and sometimes it may be too late..

I got nothing nice to sya about Sullinger..He's Big Baby without a jumpshot imo..Not skilled enough to get around bigger NBA PF's and doesn't have enough range


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I don't like Sullinger. At all.

OH MY GOD HE'S LINNING!!!


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

cant even be mad, because he's LIN.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Melo needs to be traded ASAP, before he ruins Lin.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Dwight Howard with the putback to tie the game with 1.3 seconds left. 

DIS NICKUH


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Magic said:


> they should take Drummond to replace fadeaway brick or Barnes.
> 
> I actually know very little of the college players, I know the top prospects but not much about them, but in any case, they should replace Bargs.


Yet you still offer your expertise on the situation.


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Lol I cant wait for when Carmelo Anthony returns from injury.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Father Flex said:


> Yet you still offer your expertise on the situation.


i was sorta of joking since that situation has been brought up a lot lately with Lin's emergance. I still think Melo or Amare should be traded, and if one were to be traded it should be Melo since Amare is the perfect pick n roll player to pair with Lin. Of course this only means anything if Lin can consistently play like this, but Melo/Amare/Chandler still weren't working beforehand.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Anthony Davis is pretty much THE #1 pick.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

You all should really give up hope on Melo moving elsewhere. It's not happening.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

WHY go for three? Dumbfucks.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



WWF said:


> Anthony Davis is pretty much THE #1 pick.


Exactly. Especially since it's came out that there's scouts who are saying he's the consensus #1 pick. And to the people who say he has a poor offensive game and compare him to JaVale McGee, you need to watch some more Kentucky games. The kid is already better than McGee IMO.



Father Flex said:


> You all should really give up hope on Melo moving elsewhere. It's not happening.


This. If any Knick is moving, it's Amar'e.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



notorious_187 said:


> Exactly. Especially since it's came out that there's scouts who are saying he's the consensus #1 pick. And to the people who say he has a poor offensive game and compare him to JaVale McGee, you need to watch some more Kentucky games. The kid is already better than McGee IMO..


Yeah, but can he throw it off the backboard and then catch it and drop it in the basket! Can he???? CAN HE????


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Yeah he can.

Although he can't do it when his team is trailing by double digits because it's rare that Kentucky is ever trailing by double digits.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Vintage JaVele McGee right here...


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

No one will trade for Amare though because of his contract.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Rondo will never be a superstar, not only because of his jumper but because of how mentally weak he is.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

he will once he is a laker.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Yes Ginobili returns tomorrow.

My fantasy team (Other league) enjoys this.

To address the Rondo situation, here's how I feel:
I am not jumping off the Rondo bandwagon. I will always support whoever plays for this team. I support the name on the front, not on the back of the jersey. I have defended him since he was a rookie and he became one of my favorite players during the 2010 playoff run, but he is having more and more games like tonight against Toronto, which I think he does on purpose.

I hate to bring this up, but something snapped in his head last year when Perk was traded. Ever since that day I feel Rondo has been on the fence about what he really wants to be for this franchise. Now he doesn't make the All-Star team, and he pulls out one of the worst performances of his career the next day. Most other All-Stars/superstars, when criticized, usually play their asses off to try to prove the critics wrong. Rondo does the exact opposite.

I have been against trading Rondo openly, but inside I have been on the fence myself about how long I can really defend what he does. As of right now, I hope Danny is on the phone and listening for the best offer we can get honestly.

Faith is starting to diminish for this guy in my eyes. Either way it goes I'll still support him.


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Jeremy Lin.... Dafuq?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Jeremy. Fucking. Lin

What a stud


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Lmao he is getting MVP chants now. Damn Melo is gonna ruin everything


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Cycloneon said:


> Lmao he is getting MVP chants now. Damn Melo is gonna ruin everything


The Garden has gone Linsane


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Bryant = 34
Lin = 38

Bryant ain't going down without a fight


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Lin has also been efficient as fuck while Bryant is like 10-30 shooting


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Kobe fell. Lol whoops.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Such a humble guy too. He refuses to take credit for anything

<3


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

And to think, Kobe was only an assist away from a career high


----------



## C-Cool

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

What in the world is going to happen to the Knicks when Carmelo comes back?

Nice work, Mr. Lin.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I can't imagine the Linsanity to keep happening with Anthony and Stoudemire back in the lineup. Lin's assists might increase with them back though.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

You mean when they go up against a really good team? They're gonna have issues


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Aid180 said:


> I can't imagine the Linsanity to keep happening with Anthony and Stoudemire back in the lineup. Lin's assists might increase with them back though.


Amare can run sick pick and roles with Lin.. Carmelo needs to just gtfo


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



HeatWave said:


> You mean when they go up against a really good team? They're gonna have issues


There is only one 'really good team' in the NBA, and the Heat will win the title. Everyone else is just hanging out playing basketball. Let us enjoy this new Linsation


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

:lmao Heatwave's hate for the Lakers is hilarious. He may not be a fan of team but he certainly has his biases.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Your hate for the Knicks is equally appalling.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Jeremy Lin was 9-15 from beyond 5 feet today. He was 7-24 from beyond 5 feet in the 3 games prior to that (not whole season, as noted prior). 38 points tonight was his most in any game, Harvard or pro. His high at Harvard was 30.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Father Flex said:


> Your hate for the Knicks is equally appalling.


I dont hate the Knicks whatsoever. 


Amare/Melo doesn't work whatsoever though, we've seen that from last season and this season which is why I think they have to trade one of them.


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*










^See that guy?


Ok, he's going to ruin Super LINtendo.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Dolph'sZiggler said:


> There is only one 'really good team' in the NBA, and the Heat will win the title. Everyone else is just hanging out playing basketball. Let us enjoy this new Linsation


I disagree..But enjoy, with that system he'll still have good games but just limit expectations when they go against good teams like Philly, Miami & Chicago..That's when he'll be looking to Amare & Melo to bail him out..But he'll be able to pick apart mediocre squads


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



HeatWave said:


> I disagree..But enjoy, with that system he'll still have good games but just limit expectations when they go against good teams like Philly, Miami & Chicago..That's when he'll be looking to Amare & Melo to bail him out..But he'll be able to pick apart mediocre squads


I'm not even a Knicks fan, but you are clearly just a hater


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

That's not hating. Jeremy Lin has had good games against the LOLNETS, LOLWIZARDS, the soft Jazz frontcourt and being guarded by the worst PG rotation in the league against the Lakers.

We've yet to see him really have a true challenge.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

The Lakers are a good defensive team bro. If any team should have been able to slow down what he's been doing it would be LA with Bynum/Gasol clogging the lane.. but he proved tonight he can make jump shots. I understand your skepticism, but you seem to be rooting for the guy to fail just for the sake of doing so

LA is tied for the league lead in defensive FG% and top 5 in Points allowed per game. 

OH MAN SUCH AN EASY TEAM TO DROP 38 ON


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

that is true, however there is things such as help defense and the way he has been able to get to the rim which has been impressive. he's shown he has talent, now lets see if he succeeds or Tebows.


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



notorious_187 said:


> That's not hating. Jeremy Lin has had good games against the LOLNETS, LOLWIZARDS, the soft Jazz frontcourt and being guarded by the worst PG rotation in the league against the Lakers.
> 
> We've yet to see him really have a true challenge.


Now I wanna see him go against Miami Heat..

..Wow this is their schedule

Feb 11 - Minnesota
Feb 14 - Toronto
Feb 15 - Sacramento
Feb 17 - New Orleans
Feb 19 - Dallas
Feb 20 - New Jersey
Feb 22 - Atlanta
*Feb 23* Miami
Feb 29 - Cleveland


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Lin vs Rubio tommorow night will be intriguing..


But he's got a confidence building schedule for the next week


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

@Dolph'sZiggler: I don't know why you keep on saying I'm hating on Lin. I'm not, why would I want to see the guy fail? I have nothing against Lin. Just because I'm saying I'm not sold on him doesn't make me a hater.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



notorious_187 said:


> @Dolph'sZiggler: I don't know why you keep on saying I'm hating on Lin. I'm not, why would I want to see the guy fail? I have nothing against Lin. Just because I'm saying I'm not sold on him doesn't make me a hater.


My post was more for Heatwave. The fact that you act like the Lakers are some horrible defensive team and you seem to refuse to give Lin credit does make you seem like a hater though tbh


----------



## Myst

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Super Lintendo. Wow.

I don't think he can continue to produce like the way he is right now but he's definitely proven to be the best PG on the Knicks. No clue how him, Amare, and Melo are gonna mesh when they all play together. I can see Amare excelling but Melo might cause some problems.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I've given Lin credit, he's played great since he's taken over the starting role but I'm not gonna jump to conclusions based off a 4 game sample of him playing without Melo or Amar'e.

I hate the term hater with a passion. Just because you don't praise everything someone does, doesn't make you a hater.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



notorious_187 said:


> I've given Lin credit, he's played great since he's taken over the starting role but I'm not gonna jump to conclusions based off a 4 game sample of him playing without Melo or Amar'e.
> 
> I hate the term hater with a passion. Just because you don't praise everything someone does, doesn't make you a hater.


Look at this dude.. Total hater of the term hater :troll


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Dolph'sZiggler said:


> There is only one 'really good team' in the NBA, and the Heat will win the title. Everyone else is just hanging out playing basketball.


I have little doubt the Heat will win several titles,... But not the Championship. I understand what you mean about others "just hanging out playing basketball", but Miami is doing something worse: Playing hard until the time when it really counts.

On other matters:

1] Bynum fully deserves to be on the AS Team, so long as he is medically cleared to play.

2] As someone who was in the live crowd to see Rondo play against the Cavs when they had Lebron, I say he has yet to see the respect & fanbase he is due.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



TJChurch said:


> I have little doubt the Heat will win several titles,... But not the Championship. I understand what you mean about others "just hanging out playing basketball", but Miami is doing something worse: Playing hard until the time when it really counts.


They will win the championship this year. Who's going to stop them?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Miami isn't as unbeatable as the media hypes them up to be.

Remember when they were unbeatable last year?

Or how people claimed they were gonna storm through the NBA this year.

The Heat still have the same problems they had last year.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Dolph'sZiggler said:


> They will win the championship this year. Who's going to stop them?


I prefer not to make predictions like that... But considering what happened last season, I feel safe they will not win the Finals, if they get there again.


----------



## Myst

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Dolph'sZiggler said:


> They will win the championship this year. Who's going to stop them?


There are only two teams capable of stopping the Heat this year. Thunder and (primarily) Bulls. Can't see any other team stopping them from winning it all. Of course, barring another inhumane playoff run/dominance from Dirk or something like that.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Myst said:


> There are only two teams capable of stopping the Heat this year. Thunder and (primarily) Bulls. Can't see any other team stopping them from winning it all. Of course, barring another inhumane playoff run/dominance from Dirk or something like that.


Can't see it. They already steam rolled the Bulls last year, and once they put LeBron on Rose defensively the Bulls can't score against them.

I said before the season the Thunder/Heat would be in the finals, with Miami winning in 4 or 5 games. OKC turns the ball over too much, which leads to easy transition for the Heat. They only have 3 guys who can score, and they will be defended by Chalmers, Wade, and LB. LBJ is the perfect defensive player to put on Durant, and same goes for Wade on Westbrook.

The Heat didn't even play well together last year and still would have won it all if the Mavs weren't shooting lights out in the post season last year. This year they are by far the best defensive team in the league, cause the most turnovers, and are unstoppable in transition. 

All just IMO of course, and I'll gladly eat crow if I'm wrong because I hate LeBron, but I can't see anything happening besides them winning the Finals


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

The Heat didn't lost last year because of the Mavs play. The Heat lost last year in the Finals because of LeChoke. Only reason.

And to all the people saying it will be Heat/Thunder Finals. It won't. The Finals are usually never the two teams predicted prior to the season starts.

In 2010-11, majority of people said it would be Heat vs. Lakers in the Finals. The previous two seasons the majority of people said it would be Cavs. Lakers. I can't remember what it was in 07-08 but I'm sure not that many people picked the Lakers to go to the Finals before the Pau trade.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



notorious_187 said:


> The Heat didn't lost last year because of the Mavs play. The Heat lost last year in the Finals because of LeChoke. Only reason.
> 
> And to all the people saying it will be Heat/Thunder Finals. It won't. The Finals are usually never the two teams predicted prior to the season starts.
> 
> In 2010-11, majority of people said it would be Heat vs. Lakers in the Finals. The previous two seasons the majority of people said it would be Cavs. Lakers. I can't remember what it was in 07-08 but I'm sure not that many people picked the Lakers to go to the Finals before the Pau trade.


LeBron played as bad as he can play in last year's finals, and most of the games were still down to the wire. D-Wade wasn't his usual self either. If LeBron can play even below average instead of horrible and Wade is his normal clutch self, they'll be fine. 

Whether it's the Thunder, Clippers, Lakers, Spurs, or whoever, the Heat will win it all.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

LeBron has to play like LeBron for the Heat to win it all.

These were his stats in the Finals: 17.8 PPG, 7.2 RPG, 6.8 APG, 1.7 SPG, 0.5 BPG, 48% FG, 32% 3P, 60% FT.

I'd say those stats are average, LeBron has to play like he did the first three rounds for the Heat to win it.

But I love how overly confident you people are in the Heat, keep on crowning them early.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



notorious_187 said:


> LeBron has to play like LeBron for the Heat to win it all.
> 
> These were his stats in the Finals: 17.8 PPG, 7.2 RPG, 6.8 APG, 1.7 SPG, 0.5 BPG, 48% FG, 32% 3P, 60% FT.
> 
> I'd say those stats are average, LeBron has to play like he did the first three rounds for the Heat to win it.
> 
> But I love how overly confident you people are in the Heat, keep on crowning them early.


He had like 18 points combined in the 4th quarter. He had the largest drop off in scoring from the regular season to the Finals in NBA history. None of this is average, that is god awful

D-Wade carried a broken down Shaq and Antoine Walker to a title, he can carry prime LBJ to a title


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

D-Wade didn't carry anything, he had 3 guys helping him. Referee one, two and three.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Don't get me started on the officiating in that series. There were tons of awful calls, but Wade was still balling out of control

I see you are a Celtics fan.. it seems to me you are hoping against hope that the Heat don't win it all.. it's inevitable that Wade and LB will hang banners together, sorry man


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

If I say that I think only the Pacers & a healthy Celtics team can stop the Heat from winning the east, will I still be plagued as a Lin hater for not mentioning the Knicks?


----------



## RKO920

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

JEREMY LIN. I am kinda worried that Carmelo and Amare are coming back because it might mess up the team chemistry.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



HeatWave said:


> If I say that I think only the Pacers & a healthy Celtics team can stop the Heat from winning the east, will I still be plagued as a Lin hater for not mentioning the Knicks?


No, I would just laugh at you. Boston's window is way closed

As far as Indiana, I view them a lot like Philly. Well coached, good defensively, and balanced offensively, but they aren't built to win in the playoffs.



RKO920 said:


> JEREMY LIN. I am kinda worried that Carmelo and Amare are coming back because it might mess up the team chemistry.


Lin and Amare are a match made in heaven. Carmelo is the one that I'd be worried about if I were a Knicks fan


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

LOL at you guys acting clueless about why Miami won't win the East.

Their only chance to make it out is if they avoid the Bucks.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



notorious_187 said:


> LOL at you guys acting clueless about why Miami won't win the East.
> 
> Their only chance to make it out is if they avoid the Bucks.


Now you're just trolling. And yes, I know Miami has two losses against Milwaukee this season.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

You never know what's gonna happen. Which is why I laugh at you people who crown teams prematurely.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

It's just a prediction, no need to take it to heart if you disagree with me.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Lin didn't score 38 points vs the Lakers for ppl to be crowning the Heat champs


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Seeing the success of Jeremy Lin this week is so inspiring. I'm not a Knicks fan but I am now interested in their games and want to see how they will do for the rest of the season. I'm sure Lin will play well with Stoudemire but the big question is, will it work with the ball-hogging Carmelo? We shall find out soon.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



chronoxiong said:


> Seeing the success of Jeremy Lin this week is so inspiring. I'm not a Knicks fan but I am now interested in their games and want to see how they will do for the rest of the season. I'm sure Lin will play well with Stoudemire but the big question is, will it work with the ball-hogging Carmelo? We shall find out soon.


Lin is a great passing PG too so he could get tons of assists instead of scoring points.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I don't know what to think of Lin yet. Watched him for a bit tonight. Lots of sloppy passes, lots of dribbling, lots of turnovers. But excellent percentages thus far and dat penetration.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

i think melo and amare will fuck it right back up tbh


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Also keep in mind Raymond Felton rejuvenated his career last year through D'Antoni's system. Now look at him.


----------



## HullKogan

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

I'm Linsane in the membrane.


----------



## RKO920

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*



Dolph'sZiggler said:


> No, I would just laugh at you. Boston's window is way closed
> 
> As far as Indiana, I view them a lot like Philly. Well coached, good defensively, and balanced offensively, but they aren't built to win in the playoffs.
> 
> 
> Lin and Amare are a match made in heaven. Carmelo is the one that I'd be worried about if I were a Knicks fan


Lin to Amare will be amazing swishing and dishing lmao. I am just worried about Melo not adjusting and shooting 40 random shots per game.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Lin has put the Knicks on a 4 game winning streak. 8*D

RICKY RUBIO CAN'T HANDLE JEREMY LIN


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

Lin vs Rubio is going to be fun to watch.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Looking forward to seeing the Bulls beat Boston again.

Sunday showdown!


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

ALMOST LIN VS RUBIO TIME

HYPE HYPE HYPE HYPE


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*












Ghetto Anthony said:


> Also keep in mind Raymond Felton rejuvenated his career last year through D'Antoni's system. Now look at him.


except Lin stays in great shape and has more court vision than Felton could ever dream of. Even if his scoring comes down, he'll still be effective getting guys the ball


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Why the Raymond Felton hate? He's still a productive guy in Portland, getting close to 7 dimes a game. I don't think anyone thought he was going to continue scoring 17 PPG outside of NY, but he's an effective PG IMO


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*



Magic said:


> *I dont hate the Knicks whatsoever. *
> 
> 
> Amare/Melo doesn't work whatsoever though, we've seen that from last season and this season which is why I think they have to trade one of them.


:kobe



Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Why the Raymond Felton hate? He's still a productive guy in Portland, getting close to 7 dimes a game. I don't think anyone thought he was going to continue scoring 17 PPG outside of NY, but he's an effective PG IMO


I don't hate Felton at all. He was one of my favorites at the beginning of last season, but his conditioning has always been an issue, and he just doesn't have the vision Lin has


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*



abrown0718 said:


> :kobe
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hate Felton at all. He was one of my favorites at the beginning of last season, but his conditioning has always been an issue, and he just doesn't have the vision Lin has


more a question for the guy who was acting like Felton was a scrub outside of Dantoni's system


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Sick cross and step back for Lin


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*



abrown0718 said:


> :kobe



I dont, but anyone who thinks knicks didnt lose their trade with the Nuggets is either a homer or thinks far too highly of Melo.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

The Melo trade was bad for New York. If they could have Gallo back (let alone Chandler, Mazgov, and everyone else from the deal) they'd be much better off 

Gallo could help spread the floor for Lin/Amare pick and rolls

looking like another good game for Linsanity

9 pts 3 dimes after 1 quarter. Rubio basically non existent


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Lin with 38 points against the Lakers last night. Lin looks like a veteran out there on the court. Great poise for a young player. It's looking like a good pickup for the Knicks. The interesting part will be when Melo returns to the lineup.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

15 pts
7/10 shooting at HT

but the Knicks are down 8


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

New York definitely made the right move in "wanting" Carmelo but they gave up way too much for him. Melo was leaving Denver anyways and New York would still have the promising Danilo Gallinari if the trade didn't happen. New York should've just traded Gallo and a salary dump straight up for Carmelo.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

LIN NEEDS TO GET IN THE 20'S TO MAINTAIN HIS GREATNESS!!


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

It's all Love...It's all Love..32 & 21


----------



## HullKogan

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

All he does is Lin.


----------



## C-Cool

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

And the Knicks win a close one, with a bit of mistakes all over the place. 

But considering Kevin Love put up a 32/21 game, not to mention Rubio had 8 assists (but a costly turnover), that's a-ok by me.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

"Mistakes"... Like people make in here.

1] The Lin overrating.

2] The over-loving of anyone living in Florida (not done since my Grandfather came north)


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Lin needs to chill on those turnovers though...


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Lin just continues to Lin. I do agree that he needs to keep the turnovers down. Hope that changes as time goes by.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Wolves(RUBIO) choked big time tonight. Rubio is still the better point guard, don't care what the Linheads say. It's going to be funny seeing how the Knicks play once their two SUPAHHHSTARZ return. Lin will ultimately have to play more of a facilitator because there is no way he's going to be getting to shoot as much as he has once Carmelo especially gets back. Big win for the Knicks either way, it was an exciting finish to a game that the Wolves controlled throughout. 

K-Love is still THE BEST PF in the league. I envy Minnesota fans because they've got something really special on the horizon.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Hope Love learned from what Minnesota did last time they had a great PF..


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Kings game was dissapointing. They weren't hitting anything, and whenever they drove the Suns just converged and made them take awful shots. Didn't help that more then a few times they passed up open shots.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

J-RICH carrying the Magic with 31 points, 9-11 from three. 81%, son.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*



WWF said:


> J-RICH carrying the Magic with 31 points, 9-11 from three. 81%, son.


Hell yea, my fantasy team thanks him for finally doing something to help it out 

he's played well since returning from the knee injury, hopefully he will continue to play at a high level


----------



## jaw2929

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Kevin Love needs to get the fuck outta Minny ASAP. I think he recently signed a new 5 yr deal with them too.... He'll go nowhere just like KG did there. Then he'll wait till the prime of his career was wasted there, before jumping to a contender and winning that way.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

he signed a four year deal with an opt out after year three and he wanted to stay longer.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

White man loves it in Minnesota? Go figure. Next thing you know, he'll demand a trade to the Pacers.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

J.R. Smith is free to return to the NBA this week. I think he signs with the Clippers or Knicks.

LOL at the Lakers wanting Iverson. Their bench can't get much worse.


----------



## jaw2929

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*



IMPULSE said:


> he signed a four year deal with an opt out after year three and he wanted to stay longer.


I don't get it. He must really love it there.... Because the team is the shits. I'm sure the addition of Rubio probably influenced his decision on staying, but still... They're never going beyond the 2nd round of the post-season, if they even manage to get there in the next 3 years anyway....


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Minnesota is a beautiful state. (srs)


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

The reason why KG in Minny failed is because of the front office failing to put a contending team around him. The only year Minny had a real championship contending team was 2003-04 and injuries ruined that team.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Rose is checking in with a back specialist tomorrow.


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

If Raptors beat Lakers...


#DAMNKOBE


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*



Father Flex said:


> Rose is checking in with a back specialist tomorrow.


His injuries are becoming a worry. I hope he won't have to change his style of play due to them.


----------



## Myst

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Kobe with the gamewinner! Even though he was the reason Lakers were down in the 4th. And wow, don't think I've ever seen the 5-second violation rule called in a situation like that.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

concerned with Rose's injury. Hopefully it's just a minor thing. 

Though, I'd rather he sit out during the regular season than the playoffs.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Jesus Christ, Dwight is a little bitch. He was bitching yesterday, after a WIN, about not getting the ball enough in the 4th. He wanted his teammates to step up, and they definitely did yesterday (Especially J-Rich), and then he whines about touches after Jason was draining EVERYTHING from deep? I respect him for going hard on the court still, but please shut the fuck up until you're anywhere else but Orlando.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*



notorious_187 said:


> J.R. Smith is free to return to the NBA this week. I think he signs with the Clippers or Knicks.
> 
> LOL at the Lakers wanting Iverson. Their bench can't get much worse.


:lmao why would he sign with the Knicks? I dont even think Ive read anywhere that he is willing to sign with them and I dont why he should. That would be the worst signing in a long time.

He is either going to the Lakers or Clippers.

And I hope Iverson comes back and makes you look bad by still showing he can score.


What's up with the best PGs always having injury problems, first CP3, now Rose, WHOSE NEXT?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Andrew Goudelock is next.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> White man loves it in Minnesota? Go figure. Next thing you know, he'll demand a trade to the Pacers.


:lmao


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*



Joel said:


> His injuries are becoming a worry. I hope he won't have to change his style of play due to them.





BOSS said:


> concerned with Rose's injury. Hopefully it's just a minor thing.
> 
> Though, I'd rather he sit out during the regular season than the playoffs.


Michael Wilbon wrote a telling column a week or so ago. In a nutshell, the column looked at the minutes of other superstars this season and compared it to Rose's minutes, mainly due to the constant bickering of us Chicago fans who want Thibodeau to rest him. Guys like Durant, Westbrook, LeBron, an older Kobe Bryant and a handful of others that I'm remissfully forgetting to mention all have averaged at least two+ minutes more a game than Rose has this year. 

Another revealing part of that column was Wilbon's take on Rose's stature. He said that Jordan went through many of these same ailments in the 98' season for the Bulls (sprained toe, back problems, broken finger) but Phil still played him and Pippen 39-40 MPG. *His conclusion* was that Rose is every bit as good and conditioned as the other superstars in the league but at 6'2 and 20-30 lbs less than Jordan, he can't handle the same amount of stress on his body that those other guys can

It was actually really insightful. Rose is averaging 2 less MPG this year than he did last year and has already missed 3x as many games. The part Wilbon failed to mention was how special of an exception this year's NBA schedule is.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

When is Rondo gonna sell his soul to the devil to get a jumpshot?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Celtics are so pathetic, barely beating the Bulls without Rose.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Rondo with the 9th triple double of his career. Also a new career high in points with 32.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

He did a good job taking advantage of John Lucas.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

That Rondo guy needs to be on the all star team..Someway somehow


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

How Deron Williams made it over Rondo is beyond me. Anyone on a horrible team unless they're putting up amazing numbers all-around like Kevin Love was last season, shouldn't make the ASG.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Maybe it's because he was constantly snubbed earlier in his career. I guess now he is snubbing others. :side:


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

2 rules should be sort of stated: Gotta be a top 3 seed to have more than one player on the squad and player on losing team can only be elgible if he's in top 3 in at least 2 of the 3 (pts/rebs/ast)..Think it would limit snubs


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

HeatWave using your rules we'd have the exact same rosters except Deron wouldn't have made it and probably would've been replaced by Brandon Jennings since Rondo wouldn't be eligible because of Pierce making it.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Bynum also wouldnt have made it which would have basically been a snub and Spurs dont really have more than one player that deserved to be in it anyways.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

No because Bynum was voted in.

HeatWave is talking about rules for picking the reserves. Also a top 3 seed wouldn't have to have two players in the ASG.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

oh, that is sort of fine then. 


Dallas being fourth in the conference is disgusting considering how terrible they are. :side:


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

wizards bout to collect another W. they'll probably collapse and lose but if i wait i'll probably won't get the chance to type W and wizards in a sentence for a while.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*



notorious_187 said:


> How Deron Williams made it over Rondo is beyond me. Anyone on a horrible team unless they're putting up amazing numbers all-around like Kevin Love was last season, shouldn't make the ASG.


The All -Star Game has always been a popularity contest.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

yao should have made it. it's only right.

oh and I hope Rose enjoyed his two all star starts because LIN will be starting the all star game for the rest of his career.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

I think you meant Dwyane Wade better enjoy his final ASG start.

Because there's no doubt in my mind that Rose can outvote Wade.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Wade shouldnt have even be a starter this year. Give it JJ at least he is trying to justify his ridiculous contract.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

So NBA.com has a poll asking what young PG you would want leading your team in the future. Here's the results:
Ricky Rubio - 30%
Kyrie Irving - 13%
John Wall - 9%
Jeremy Lin - 47%

:lmao Jeremy Lin might be the 4th best player of the group, also funny because Kyrie is better than all three of those guys.

Oh yeah and this should be the last season for this current Hawks core. Johnson is pretty much untradeable but it just disturbs because not only are they hands down the most boring NBA team with a winning record, but also it just seems like they're comfortable being a middle of the East team never getting past the 2nd round. And their offensive system is horrible, how in the hell is the ballhander gonna be a shoot-first player?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

:lmao I'm hoping Wall can turn around this pathetic season and actually look as good as everyone thought he could be. He's been incredibly bad thus far, but the Wizards really need to tear apart everyone on that team except for Wall and McGee I suppose.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Yeah but I do think Lin is being overrated a little bit.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

He's overrated a lot and if he didnt play in New york you could damn well bet that he wouldn't be this hyped up, but I do think he will continue to have success and improve, especially in the PnR with Amare. Too bad Melo will ruin him.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

I think at best he could be an 18/8 player, at best.

He still won't be able to save the Knicks from their inevitable first round exit. But hopefully he can win them a game in the playoffs. They haven't done that since Allan Houston, Latrell Sprewell and Marcus Camby were playing for them.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

He'll never get 18 points with Melo around, seriously. I have no clue why some of you think so highly of Melo here, but I do think Knicks would be off getting rid of him for another star, even if that star is not nearly as good as him. Or ship him and Chandler off for Dwight and try to get him to stay. Melo only signed a three year extension right? Well at worst, he'll only be around for three years and if this current big three fails(like I think it will) they can at least do what they should have been doing from the start and that's rebuilding properly.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

:lmao Jeremy Lin getting 47%. Dirk is in the allstar game. What next?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

UDK may be right. We may be stuck with Jeremy Lin as an ASG starter for at least the next 5 years.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

5 years? Make that 10+ years, good season or not, completely injured or not, hell he may get voted in once he retires. :side:

Im sure yao had probably three million votes this year but the NBA just didnt count them.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

I was shocked when Yi wasn't voted in.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

I could've sworn Yao wasn't playing anymore.

Also, I got here due to neg rep on a post I made about Lin being overrated. Continue reading... Pages more of it happening.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

I was watching open court and Kenny brought up an interesting point, has there have been a great center(like Shaq, Hakeem, etc) that was on a bad team? There are great guards on bad teams, there are great PFs on bad teams, but there never seems to be a great center that is on a bad team.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*



Magic said:


> I was watching open court and Kenny brought up an interesting point, has there have been a great center(like Shaq, Hakeem, etc) that was on a bad team? There are great guards on bad teams, there are great PFs on bad teams, but there never seems to be a great center that is on a bad team.


I would say that's near-impossible, & downright oxymoronic. Many of the centers (such as the ones you mentioned) are seen (or even expected) to be the leaders. Hence, there being only one on the floor at a time per team (unlike the other positions).


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

That is interesting, I really can't think of one.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*



notorious_187 said:


> HeatWave using your rules we'd have the exact same rosters except Deron wouldn't have made it and probably would've been replaced by Brandon Jennings since Rondo wouldn't be eligible because of Pierce making it.


I have no idea why they chose Pierce over Rondo


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*



notorious_187 said:


> HeatWave using your rules we'd have the exact same rosters except Deron wouldn't have made it and probably would've been replaced by Brandon Jennings since Rondo wouldn't be eligible because of Pierce making it.


I'm saying that the pool of players ppl can vote on should be based on that.Name cannot be on ballot unless it matches the criteria which would eliminate most snubs imo because I think right now popular players on bad teams have better chances than non household names on good squads putting up decent numbers.

I'm not speaking based specifically on this years squads, just in general


----------



## kobra860

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*



Magic said:


> yao should have made it. it's only right.
> 
> oh and I hope Rose enjoyed his two all star starts because LIN will be starting the all star game for the rest of his career.


Sadly that rings true which is why they need to change the voting process. I remember when Yao Ming kept getting voted in when he didn't do anything notable the whole year. Plus I got tired of old ass Vince Carter getting in every year when he hadn't done anything in years.



Magic said:


> :lmao I'm hoping Wall can turn around this pathetic season and actually look as good as everyone thought he could be. He's been incredibly bad thus far, but the Wizards really need to tear apart everyone on that team except for Wall and McGee I suppose.


The Wizards are so bad this year. They've looked the same for about 3 years with no progression at all. I wouldn't blame Wall if he left after his contract expired.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

then you're idea is bad once again since Bynum gets snubbed and either Joe or Smith still get snubbed which would be terrible.

No team should have more than 2 all stars though, that is overkill.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Wouldn't bother me if Bynum & one of the Hawks didn't make it considering nobody from the Rockets & Nuggets did..


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

so instead of Bynum you would rather the West team to have 5/6 PGs?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Don't mind as long as they give fair/realistic shot..If they're that worried about matchups then they should just publicly say so and get Bynum and Perkins then hack Dwight every time down court


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

http://hypervocal.com/news/2012/mimic-headband-photos-from-jeremy-lins-chinkballa88-xanga-page-in-2004/


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Apparently the Bulls allow Rose to make the decisions of whether or not he'll play through his injuries. When does the organization step in and tell this 23 year old kid, who would play 365 days a year if it was up to him, to go home and rest up? Rose is a tireless worker and if he continues to be allowed to make these decisions, he'll run himself into the ground.

Reinsdorf forced Jordan to take a year off because of an injury. I'd like to see somebody intervene in this situation and force him to sit for awhile. Rumor is that Derrick, while becoming aware of how his body works, wants to play in the All-Star game. For the love of God, enjoy those four days off. It would be so valuable.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Poor Rose, so fragile. 8*D

I don't see why any player, obviously not named Kobe Bryant, gets to choice when they play or not, that should be up to the doctors. If the doctors say someone shouldnt play then the team should enforce what those doctors are saying.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*



Magic said:


> then you're idea is bad once again since Bynum gets snubbed and either Joe or Smith still get snubbed which would be terrible.
> 
> No team should have more than 2 all stars though, that is overkill.


Except the Heat. Bosh played great this year


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Just noticed the Bulls have a first rounder from Charlotte. 
That's great for them

Edit: Never mind, they will likely get it in 2016


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Morrow has been invited to the 3 point contest, so far the player's competing in the contest are Love, R. Anderson, and Morrow.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

James Jones is my pick if he returns to defend his title.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*



notorious_187 said:


> James Jones is my pick if he returns to defend his title.


Not with Morrow getting open look's


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

3 point contest isnt like a normal shoot around with open looks. YOu have to adjust your shot to match the speed of it and it's usually just harder for most players. unless of course you're LARRY LEGEND.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*



Magic said:


> 3 point contest isnt like a normal shoot around with open looks. YOu have to adjust your shot to match the speed of it and it's usually just harder for most players. unless of course you're LARRY LEGEND.


Hopefully we don't see know Durant performance's at this shootout.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

I can't wait for the ultimate swerve and Rondo wins the three point shootout.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

I just found ESPN is doing a documentary on Magic Johnson and his HIV announcement. Looks like it it will be pretty good.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

I wonder if they'll talk about how he got the cure because of how great he was. :side:


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

How have you been able to live with it for 20 years without getting aids.Magic "Cause I'm the man"


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

:lmao


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

:lmao


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nba-b...ckler-butt-gotta-problem-tough-153104602.html



> NBC Washington's Sarah Kogod reported over the weekend that LeBron James told a heckling fan that he wanted to kick his tail all over the beltway, and if anyone has a problem with LeBron saying as much to that fan they can just take their heckles somewhere else.
> In the fourth quarter of Miami's win over Washington, James was reportedly accosted by Bob Moore, who made mention of that years-old urban legend regarding former James teammate Delonte West, and James' mother Gloria. Something tells me that Moore did quite a bit more than "made mention," actually. Here's the story, from Kogod's Twitter timeline:
> LeBron was waiting alone in the backcourt when fan Bob Moore made a comment to LeBron about Delonte West and LeBron's mom…
> ...Accrding to Moore, LeBron said "The only reason you talk [expletive] is because you know I can't come off the court right now and beat your ass"...
> ...Also according to Moore, LeBron continued "But if I had a free pass, I'd kick your ass right now."…
> ...Moore replied "I'm right here baby. Let's go" before security stepped in.
> And? Kogod is well within her rights, as she pointed out on her Twitter feed the next day, to state that she believes that "it's not acceptable for ANY athlete to engage a heckling fan in this way," but I could not disagree more.
> Is falling back on the tired "I'm going to whup your ass"-retort kind of disappointing? Sure. But Moore wasn't yelling at a TV. He made the choice to engage with someone verbally -- about the dude's mom, no less -- and he's going to have to deal with the middling verbal consequences in response.
> James, no pun intended, brings quite a bit of heat on himself. He's made himself a target for years because of his curious choices off the court, and the addendum to the Delonte West rumor are the whispers that "helpers" inside of James' camp actually started that nonsense in a moronic attempt to divert some criticism away from LeBron following his poor showing in the 2010 Eastern Conference semifinals.
> Short of laying a hand on a heckler, though? It's all fair game. I'd say this about Kobe Bryant, and I'd say this about Keith Bogans. Whether the heckler brings up a rumor, an actual conviction and/or failing, or just a lame observation with no merit lodged in reality ("YOU SUCK, BOSH!").
> You want to put on your tough guy pants and lob things at athletes just because you paid for a ticket? You're going to have to hear back from them. LeBron, and no other athlete, is under any obligation to offer a meek "thank you for your comment and your continued patronage" as a reply.
> He's not managing a Denny's. He's dropping your favorite team's record to 5-22.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

I don't blame LeBron. LeBron didn't do anything wrong in my eyes.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Good thing he didn't say that about Metta World Peace's mom. Shit would have gotten ugly.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Lebron is certainly not in the wrong there.


There is honestly no NBA player that I would ever make fun of because I know most of them could likely whoop my ass.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

So Michael Beasley isn't a starter anymore?

I guess he's really in Rick Adelman's doghouse.

I know he's played like ass this season but I don't think Martell Webster can do any better.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*



Magic said:


> Lebron is certainly not in the wrong there.
> 
> 
> There is honestly no NBA player that I would ever make fun of because I know most of them could likely whoop my ass.


I bet I could take Steve Nash. Dudes pretty skinny for a nba player.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

I think I could take Jason Kapono.

LOL at the Orlando crowd booing Big Baby.

Also Ben Wallace has announced that this will be his last season, he's retiring after. One of my favorites of all-time, he's a lock for the HOF IMO. Also Detroit should retire the number 3.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*



TKOK! said:


> I bet I could take Steve Nash. Dudes pretty skinny for a nba player.


pretty sure he is still built like a beast, though he is 38. I would consider pissing off Lebron though, the guy would kill me. Same with Dwight. The only guy I know I could beat is Greg Oden because he would probably fuck up his knee walking toward me.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Isn't Rubio like 170 soaking wet? That guys fucking tiny.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

I guess Miami has finally conquered their fear and beat the Milwaukee Bucks.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

pretty sure they're just letting the Heat get a good lead so that this win would be even better than their other ones.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Delfino blowing up :lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Floyd Mayweather on Jeremy Lin: "Jeremy Lin is a good player but all the hype is because he's Asian. Black players do what he does every night and don't get the same praise."

I might get bashed but I do agree with him on the first sentence. The second sentence is meh, he just trying turn it into the typical "Blacks are being held down" which coming from a black person, is so fucking annoying.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

:lmao it's not because he's asian. are people really this dumb? He's in one of the biggest markets in the world and New York players are always going to get mad attention when one of their players do something good, especially when the Knicks were struggling as much as they were.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Well yeah that plays a role too but him being Asian is the main reason why it's become this big.

If Toney Douglas went through the same situation and started putting up the exact same numbers as Jeremy Lin, he wouldn't get as much attention as Lin is getting.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

According to Bill Simmons, Deron Williams to Dallas this offseason is a lock.

I would believe it but if NJ gets Dwight then I just don't see Deron leaving. Although if he did I wouldn't feel one bit bad for Dwight.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

I already told Xile this multiple times, he better hope that both Dwight and DWill dont end up in FA because they wont be signing with the Nets. DWill will(8*D) go to Dallas because it's his hometown and Dwight will follow him.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

I feel like a lot of Net fans are indenial.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*



notorious_187 said:


> According to Bill Simmons, Deron Williams to Dallas this offseason is a lock.


I hope so J Kidd can still contribute somewhat but he's basically done,and with big D being D Wills hometown it makes sense.

Speaking of, my Mavs are balling right now currently 4th in the west, 4 game winning streak with a nice win over the clips tonight.:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Considering how banged up he's been this year, I highly doubt J. Kidd returns for another year. This is his last year IMO.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*



Magic said:


> :lmao it's not because he's asian. are people really this dumb? He's in one of the biggest markets in the world and New York players are always going to get mad attention when one of their players do something good, especially when the Knicks were struggling as much as they were.


Lin has scored more points in his first 4 starts than any player since the merger... come on he deserves the praise

unrelated note.. my Warriors have played a helluva 2nd half against Phoenix (on NBA TV) and are up 7 in the 4th. Hope they don't blow it in the last 5 minutes


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

@187 Agreed.I think he should have called it quits after last season and went out on top,but oh well he's still a legend and the best pg of my era.(Y)


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

3 wins in a row for Golden State!!

only 2 games under .500!!

#babysteps


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*



VAN DAMINATOR said:


> @187 Agreed.I think he should have called it quits after last season and went out on top,but oh well he's still a legend and the best pg of my era.(Y)


I agree, he's my favorite PG of all-time.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Interesting note from Bill Simmon's interview with Larry Bird:

Kobe is his favorite player ever since he retired and if he got to choose 1 teammate, it would be him

Lebron is by far the best player today


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

I didnt see him call LBJ by far the best player today?


----------



## kobra860

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Kobe is still the best player today.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

It was a podcast


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

yeah there was a written version of it as well. I saw he said that Lebron would be the player you would have the most fun with, but I never saw him say LBJ is by far the best. I could be wrong.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

You got it wrong. Kobe was the guy he said he wished he could play with and would've been the most fun to be with on the court due to his intensity. "Lebron is the best player in the league by far" is the other quote.

Pretty surprising for the greatest Celtic to have Kobe as his favorite player but its understandable.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*



> "Well, probably Kobe, because of the fact that ... well, of course he wouldn't have been shooting as much as he does now ... but his desire to win, his dedication, to always get better, uh, and he's just, he's just tough," Bird said. "He's just a tough cat.
> 
> "But, if you want to have fun, like I did with Bill Walton, play with LeBron. It would have probably been more fun to play with LeBron, but if you want to win and win and win, it's Kobe. Not that LeBron's not a winner, just that (Bryant's) mindset is to go into every practice, every game, to get better."



That is what he said. He never said LBJ was the best in the league by far and he said that he is the guy to have fun with.

Edit: Yeah, I've checked a bunch of different articles and nowhere did he say that Lebron is the best. Don't make stuff up ****. :kobe


----------



## Oracle

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Big Bad Ben said he was retiring today.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Did you listen to the podcast with Bill Simmons? I JUST said around FIVE MINUTES ago that I got it from a podcast and not an article. A podcast is a pre-recorded audio track. No idea, why you were looking for articles. 

http://www.grantland.com/podcasts 

Bill Simmons with Larry Bird
30:57 minute mark


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*



Hypnotiq said:


> Big Bad Ben said he was retiring today.


Yeah, & I believe the guy in your sig said he'd never wrestle for WWE again. Give it a week, & see which one(s) followed-through.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Big Ben still plays? 






Foolish ass.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*



notorious_187 said:


> James Jones is my pick if he returns to defend his title.


PUT JIMMER FREDETTE IN THE 3 POINT CONTEST, DO IT!


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Ryan Anderson is going to rape the 3 point contest.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*



LarryCoon said:


> Did you listen to the podcast with Bill Simmons? I JUST said around FIVE MINUTES ago that I got it from a podcast and not an article. A podcast is a pre-recorded audio track. No idea, why you were looking for articles.
> 
> http://www.grantland.com/podcasts
> 
> Bill Simmons with Larry Bird
> 30:57 minute mark


Or even simpler, just watch the youtube video thats like 1:30 long:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

So the Raptors almost pulled a Anthony Carter for Jeremy Lin swap obviously before Lin broke out. Wow that would've been a steal for the Raps.

I'm also so happy that Z-Bo has been cleared for basketball related activity. I think with him back Memphis will make a playoff push and finish the 4th-6th seed.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*



Perfect Poster said:


> Or even simpler, just watch the youtube video thats like 1:30 long:


And there you have it. Glad to hear Larry Bird got over being butthurt about the decision


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*



notorious_187 said:


> So the Raptors almost pulled a Anthony Carter for Jeremy Lin swap obviously before Lin broke out. Wow that would've been a steal for the Raps.
> 
> I'm also so happy that Z-Bo has been cleared for basketball related activity. I think with him back Memphis will make a playoff push and finish the 4th-6th seed.


I read that article earlier. Makes me sad in a way but we probably wouldn't have gotten to see what we're seeing now if the deal did happen.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

LOL at Chris Paul trying to call Dirk Nowitzki out for flopping in last night's game (In which the Mavs beat the Clippers). Paul is arguably the biggest flopper in the league.

But anyways, my predictions for tonight:
Knicks vs. *Raptors*
Heat vs. *Pacers*
*Spurs* vs. Pistons
Kings vs. *Bulls*
Rockets vs. *Grizzlies*
Jazz vs. *Thunder*
Suns vs. *Nuggets*
Wizards vs. *Trail Blazers*
Hawks vs. *Lakers*


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Tyson Chandler isn't even trying


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*



notorious_187 said:


> Heat vs. *Pacers*


Good call. Pacers are down 30 in the first half


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

i write an article about how much i like the Pacers and this is how they repay me? By losing 4 straight!?


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Hahaha @ Pacers being picked. They've lost like 4 out of 5. This is the third in a row for Miami so that isn't the dumbest pick ever. But c'mon now.

Lin with his usual 5+ turnover game and it's not even halftime.

He's got to have some sort of turnover record for the first five starts of a guy's career to go along with all the good stuff he's done as well.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Ok I picked the Pacers and they're losing. Not the first time me or anyone has ever picked a team to win a game and they lost.

Oh and LOL at the GOAT Jeremy Lin having 5 TO's in the first half alone.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*



Joel Anthony said:


> Hahaha @ Pacers being picked. They've lost like 4 out of 5. This is the third in a row for Miami so that isn't the dumbest pick ever. But c'mon now.
> 
> Lin with his usual 5+ turnover game and it's not even halftime.
> 
> He's got to have some sort of turnover record for the first five starts of a guy's career to go along with all the good stuff he's done as well.


I traded him for Paul George in fantasy. His turnovers singlehandedly lose you that category, and he won't continue putting up the same numbers once Melo gets back

notorious they aren't just losing. They are getting their doors blown off. They don't belong on the same court as Miami. You are just a MIA hater, which is fine.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

How does that make me a hater just because I said that the Pacers are losing? That makes no sense.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

No, you are a Miami hater because you act like they don't have a chance to win the title this year


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

I never said they didn't have a chance. Please show me a quote where I said they didn't have a chance.

All I said and I've said it this whole season is that you guys keep crowning them the champions early and hyping them up as they're this unbeatable team and I don't think that's true.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Knicks will probably come back and win and all the Linheads will rejoice.

Interested in that Kings/Bulls game tonight a bit. Especially with Rose out. Kings should be able to pull it out even on the road. 3 outta 4 since that thriller vs. OKC last Thursday. With a Heat win and Bulls loss, Spo is in as E.C. HC for the All Star. If Bulls win, Thibs is in. That doesn't matter to me really though.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Wizards/Blazers is the game they are showing in the 2nd half of the NBA TV double header?

fail harder NBA tv goddamn


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

I've always enjoyed watching the shitty teams in the NBA over every other sport. Mainly because I am a huge college fan and like to track the status of how guys do -- mainly ACC/Big East/Big 10'ers.

Wizards have my boy Chris Singleton(FSU) [he's not off to a hot career start] and Trevor Booker (Clemson) who has shown some signs of being a decent player so far. 

Blazers are up and down this year, but they've always been like a 2nd favorite team to me. Especially in the early 2000's when the Heat sucked ass, I liked to pick whoever Lakers went against in the playoffs and it was usually them and Sacremento.

Isn't it fan night on NBA TV? Lol they should have voted for the Lakers/Hawks if anything.

*Danny Grangier out for the rest of the game, sprained ankle. Ouch.*


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Lakers/Hawks wasn't an option.

Which is why I don't understand Fan Night, how can it really be a Fan Night if you only let the fans choose from the option of 5 games when there's 8 games. IIRC Spurs/Pistons and Suns/Nuggets were options but Lakers/Hawks and Rockets/Grizzlies weren't.

I can understand the NBA not wanting the same teams on there every week but come on, don't call it a fan night if we can't vote for any game we want to.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Yeah that's pretty lame. Guess there's always streams for backup when shitty games are on.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

I'd much rather see Sun/Nuggets, Grizzlies/Rockets, or Lakers/Hawks


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

I wonder how many Triple Doubles LeBron has left on the table in his career both Miami and in Cleaveland with all the blowouts his teams have had over the years. 23 pts, 9 rebounds, 7 assists and still 9 minutes but just sat and more than likely won't come back in with a 28 point lead.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

I think when it's all said and done he'll be the all-time leader in triple doubles.

I think Rondo has more all-time than any other PG in the NBA except Kidd.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

:lmao that is honestly the dumbest thing I've seen in awhile notorious. In 8 years he has 29, if he gets one today that is 30, Oscar had 181 TDs. He likely won't even get close.


CP3 and Baron Davis also has more than Rondo.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

I knew he was the leader but I didn't know Oscar had that many.

Oops.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Baron only has one more than him, I think Rondo will pass him up before the year is over.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

The criticism of Lin's sloppiness is unfair. The guy is getting close to 40 MPG from virtually not playing at all prior to his emergence. On top of that, with Melo and Amare out, there's next to nobody on that team who can create penetration or any offense for that team.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

There's no excuse for 8 turnovers in a game.

Lin deserves to be bashed for it just like any other player.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

It would be unfair if people would just taking random shots, but if someone gets this much praise, then they also deserve just as much criticism. I believe the night he got 28 or 25 he also had 8 turnovers and that went without mention which is pathetic, this is why I hate the Lin hype. The guy has just started and even with his impressive start, he has always showed many faults in his game.


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

lin does it again

and 1 

game tied


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

The praise isn't related to him being an MVP caliber player. The praisal comes from his meteoric rise from the depths of scrubdom'. There's a great degree in difficulty in what he has accomplished so far. Lin is a role player who, as D'Antoni has said, will be their "Secretarian" until Melo returns.


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

LIN DID IT!


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

clutch jumper from lin. knicks win.

this kid is amazing.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

LIN JUST SCORED THE GAME WINNER and showed DAT SWAG. it's impossible to hate this kid when actually watching him. 


Flex Melo shouldn't come back, that's the problem, no need for that bum when you have Lin. Lin has lead them to 6 wins in a row, Melo lead them to the bottom of the league. #Linning


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Lmao Raptors got robbed again


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Lin just did it again! Oh mah goodness!


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

DeMarcus Cousins is awesome. This kid will be a star. 

SRS


----------



## Myst

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

LINvincible!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

I really don't like Jeremy Lin.

He reminds me of Tim Tebow. Which therefore means I don't like him.


----------



## STUFF

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

:lmao this is unbelievable


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

This is unbelievable. They were down by almost 20 at one point


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*



Father Flex said:


> DeMarcus Cousins is awesome. This kid will be a star.
> 
> SRS


Everyone knows the kid is immensely talented and has potential to be a superstar. It's his matureity issues that is setting him back and may prevent him from ever reaching that potential.


Lin actually has talent though Notorious and doesnt depend on his defense to bail him out.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

He's fucking torching the Bulls. Just had a pretty clean block on a Noah drive to the basket and he freaked out and got benched. lawls


----------



## C-Cool

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Jeremy Lin: Turnovers all over the place, but still wins in the last second.

This is going to be a looooong season, especially when Carmelo comes back.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Shout out to Big Ben Wallace for setting the record for most games played by an undrafted player.

Also shout out to him for hitting his 7th three pointer of his 16 year career tonight.


----------



## RKO920

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

I am speechless. So happy to be a Knicks fan right now. This is unreal.


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Carmelo is gonna ruin everything lmao


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

:lmao that is sad RKO to say you're happy to be a Knicks fan right now. That is actually just how terrible the Knicks were/will be again. Maybe they'll reach 500 at least and it wont be the most disappointing season ever considering how hyped they were.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Taj goes off for 3 baskets in a two minute stretch then pulls an ab muscle. DA BULLS


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

beautiful tank job really. well scripted by casey.


----------



## Myst

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

#LINNING!


----------



## RKO920

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

When going to games and watching Marbury / Francis / Curry / Isiah, and etc for years, you take what you can get. I like what I'm seeing right now. When you have players like Steve Novak being a +10 things are going well.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Lin is the Anti-LeBron. So well loved.
Knicks/Heat HAVE to meet up in the playoffs.
So LeBron can give 'em the ole D-Rose treatment.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

NY is my alternate team. Don't get why UDK hates on them. They have a better constructed team than the Lakers ATM.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

The Knicks are a horribly constructed team.

A bunch of "good" games from Jeremy Lin doesn't change that. They're still a first round exit at best.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Just watch, phaggots. They'll beat Atlanta, Boston, Philly, or Indiana in the 1st round.


----------



## RKO920

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

As long as Bill Walker is cut.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Silly Flex.

The Knicks only options in the playoffs will be the Bulls or Heat.

They're not getting higher than the 7th seed (And that's if Orlando trades Dwight).


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*



Father Flex said:


> NY is my alternate team. Don't get why UDK hates on them. They have a better constructed team than the Lakers ATM.


I dont hate them, criticism is not a form of hate. I hate the Celtics and the Heat, everything else comes down to me either trolling or me just pointing out the faults a team has.

New York has a lot of faults. A LOT. Mainly that it's "superstar" trio failed together in the beginning of the season, Amare and Melo play horribly together, terrible defensively, too many shooters and not enough playmakers, they produce a lot of turnovers, and now they are somehow going to have to make an offensive scheme that incorporate Melo/Lin/Amare because their previous scheme was not at all working.

And no, the Knicks are by far the worst structured team in the NBA.


----------



## RKO920

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Amazing how Dantoni's system can look good if it's not ran by Chris Duhon or Toney Douglas..


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

What happens when Baron gets back?


----------



## RKO920

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Cut Bibby who has done nothing, and rotate him in with Lin and Shumpert.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*


----------



## Headliner

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

I'm going to impregnate an Asian bitch ASAP. Brb.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*



Magic said:


> :lmao that is sad RKO to say you're happy to be a Knicks fan right now. That is actually just how terrible the Knicks were/will be again. Maybe they'll reach 500 at least and it wont be the most disappointing season ever considering how hyped they were.


What's sad about it?? Sorry we didn't all choose to root for the almighty Lakers. no need to be a dick


----------



## Bogey

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*



Magic said:


> :lmao that is sad RKO to say you're happy to be a Knicks fan right now. That is actually just how terrible the Knicks were/will be again. Maybe they'll reach 500 at least and it wont be the most disappointing season ever considering how hyped they were.


No need to laugh. It's what people do when they don't follow bandwagon teams.


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

I wanna see this LINNING stream continue until they face the heat next week. Lebron gon` shut people up


----------



## RKO920

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Thank god I'm a Yankees fan. Rooting for the Jets, Knicks, & Islanders is heartbreaking.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*



RKO920 said:


> Thank god I'm a Yankees fan. Rooting for the Jets, Knicks, & Islanders is heartbreaking.


Try being an Oakland sports fan. Raiders, A's, Warriors...

...



...




...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

You know what I find funny about all this Lin stuff?

He's the most talked about NBA player right now but his team doesn't even have a winning record and hasn't had one since opening night.

But this is David Stern's wet dream, the media talking nonstop about a player in New York.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*


----------



## Bogey

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*



RKO920 said:


> Thank god I'm a Yankees fan. Rooting for the Jets, Knicks, & Islanders is heartbreaking.


I'm a Mets fan.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*



Dolph'sZiggler said:


> What's sad about it?? Sorry we didn't all choose to root for the almighty Lakers. no need to be a dick


If I were Knicks fan I would still be disappointed. At this point in the season they weren't expecting to be a game under 500 with some random breakout player leading them instead of Melo/Amare. This is not the season knicks' fans had in mind.




Bogey said:


> No need to laugh. It's what people do when they don't follow bandwagon teams.


You caught me, I'm a bandwagoner. I don't support my hometown team because they suck and the Lakers are so good, I'll be a true fan and just support the Vancouver....oh shit, I guess I shouldn't be allowed to have a team because my province doesn't have one therefore I'm a bandwagoner no matter who I root for. 

Btw, I dont support the Canucks either, one of the best teams in the NHL, I support the Ducks that are the third worst team in the league. Guess I should stop bandwagoning them as well. 

I guess supporting a team over a decade means nothing if you don't live in the same city in they play in.


----------



## RKO920

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*



notorious_187 said:


> You know what I find funny about all this Lin stuff?
> 
> He's the most talked about NBA player right now but his team doesn't even have a winning record and hasn't had one since opening night.
> 
> But this is David Stern's wet dream, the media talking nonstop about a player in New York.


Really? If that was the case, why did he allow Isiah to ruin the Knicks for years?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

It's not like he could force the Knicks owner to fire Isiah.

And to be honest, the Knicks management is just as shitty as it was in the Isiah era as it is now. A scrub breaking out doesn't change that.


----------



## RKO920

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Could of vetoed some of the idiotic deals.


----------



## Bogey

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*



Magic said:


> If I were Knicks fan I would still be disappointed. At this point in the season they weren't expecting to be a game under 500 with some random breakout player leading them instead of Melo/Amare. This is not the season knicks' fans had in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You caught me, I'm a bandwagoner. I don't support my hometown team because they suck and the Lakers are so good, I'll be a true fan and just support the Vancouver....oh shit, I guess I shouldn't be allowed to have a team because my province doesn't have one therefore I'm a bandwagoner no matter who I root for.
> 
> Btw, I dont support the Canucks either, one of the best teams in the NHL, I support the Ducks that are the third worst team in the league. Guess I should stop bandwagoning them as well.
> 
> I guess supporting a team over a decade means nothing if you don't live in the same city in they play in.


You could've just followed the Grizzlies from Memphis. BTW how did you get to be a Colts fan?


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*



Magic said:


> :lmao that is sad RKO to say you're happy to be a Knicks fan right now. That is actually just how terrible the Knicks were/will be again. Maybe they'll reach 500 at least and it wont be the most disappointing season ever considering how hyped they were.





Magic said:


> *I dont hate the Knicks whatsoever. *
> 
> 
> Amare/Melo doesn't work whatsoever though, we've seen that from last season and this season which is why I think they have to trade one of them.


:kobe


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

David Stern just can't veto any deals he wants.

And to the other guy, just because UDK doesn't support his hometown teams doesn't make him a bandwagoner. My hometown teams are my least favorite teams in every sport.

And why is this much attention being given to the Knicks in this thread? Shouldn't we be talking about teams with winning records?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

By watching them and enjoying them play? Just like the Lakers and the Ducks. I'm sorry that when I started watching the sport I decided to pick the team I most enjoy watching, not necessariay because of their success and championships, to be the team I support. If it was based on that I'm pretty sure my teams would be Lakers, Redwings, and Patriots.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

What's Joakim Noah doing with 22 points?


----------



## RKO920

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*



notorious_187 said:


> David Stern just can't veto any deals he wants.
> 
> And to the other guy, just because UDK doesn't support his hometown teams doesn't make him a bandwagoner. My hometown teams are my least favorite teams in every sport.
> 
> And why is this much attention being given to the Knicks in this thread? Shouldn't we be talking about teams with winning records?


The wonderful Steve Francis and Jerome James deals would of been nice.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

David Stern can't veto anything he wants.

The only reason he was able to veto the CP3 trade was because the Hornets are owned by the NBA.

If the Magic traded Dwight Howard to the Raptors for Solomon Alabi, Rasual Butler and Anthony Carter, David Stern couldn't veto that trade. However, if the Hornets front office traded Eric Gordon to the Raptors for the same deal, he could.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*



notorious_187 said:


> You know what I find funny about all this Lin stuff?
> 
> He's the most talked about NBA player right now but his team doesn't even have a winning record and hasn't had one since opening night.
> 
> But this is David Stern's wet dream, the media talking nonstop about a player in New York.





notorious_187 said:


> David Stern just can't veto any deals he wants.
> 
> And to the other guy, just because UDK doesn't support his hometown teams doesn't make him a bandwagoner. My hometown teams are my least favorite teams in every sport.
> *
> And why is this much attention being given to the Knicks in this thread? Shouldn't we be talking about teams with winning records?*












stay salty, homey


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Why would I be salty about a team with a losing record?

I'm so jealous. I wish my favorite team had a losing record.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Cant we just agree that the Nets suck and move on guys. Come on now, we can all hate the Nets together.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*



abrown0718 said:


> stay salty, homey


this


----------



## RKO920

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

I would still give my left nut for Deron Williams.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

The Nets don't suck UDK. They're gonna go on a 32 game win streak once this guy comes back:










And :lmao how you guys call me and UDK salty about the Knicks when the team doesn't even have a winning record, I mean we're so jealous of the Knickerbockers.


----------



## RKO920

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Brooke Lopez is one ugly dude.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

who said anything about their record?

you already let it be know that you're not happy the Knicks are getting attention while no one gives a shit about the celtics

NaCl


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

someone needs to make a Lin/Melo poster saying "there can only be one", it honestly couldn't be more true. :side:

NY teams always get attention this isn't new to anyone, most of it is unwarranted though but that's what happens when a team is in a big market.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

That's fine the Knicks get more attention than the Celtics. But at the end of the day we're the better team.


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*



notorious_187 said:


> And :lmao how you guys call me and UDK salty about the Knicks when the team doesn't even have a winning record, I mean we're so jealous of the Knickerbockers.


That's because you are. For some reason you're jealous or angry that Lin is getting all this hype, which is pretty damn stupid. Here's a kid who came out of no where, wasn't expected to amount to anything and he has taken a struggling team to win it's last what? 6 games or so. The kid isn't even a dickhead, or an arrogant cunt, he's humble and is just enjoying playing the game. This is a brilliant advert for basketball.

But instead of being happy about it, or at least ignore it, you're continuously whining like a bitch about the kid. "Oh he has x amount of turnovers", "Oh he's playing weak teams", "Oh he's playing in a -.500 team". Newsflash; no one gives a fuck, because this isn't something that happens everyday in the sport.

I haven't been following basketball for a long time and I have no affinity towards the Knicks, but it's easy to see this is a brilliant moment in the sport after all the lockout bullshit.

On the Bulls game tonight; great effort from Kings. Cousins really is a great talent with a lot of potential. As noted, guy still has some maturing to do, but it's still early days for him.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

"Shouldn't we be talking about teams with winning records?"

Sure, so let's not talk about the biggest story in the NBA.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

I'm not jealous that he's getting all the hype, he has a nice come-up story about going from a scrub who was on 3 teams different teams this offseason to a guy putting up very good numbers.

My problem isn't with Lin, it's with the fans that are overrating him.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

tbf, Irving has had a monster season and absolutely wrecked shit and yet gets nearly no attention. Why? Because he isn't in New York. Better talents get ignored in favor of who's fun to watch. This has always been the case though, so I guess I shouldn't be surprised. 

Lin deserves his praise, but he also deserves to be critiqued otherwise you end up with a player that becomes full of himself and thinks of himself to be better than he actually. Like how someone needs to sit him down and tell him his defense was terrible today, giving up that many points to Jose is being Fisher level bad, 8 turnovers is atrocious, there might not have been a need for a gaming winning shot if he didn't have so many, etc. People can't just look at the positives and forget about the negatives because he's a good story.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*



notorious_187 said:


> I'm not jealous that he's getting all the hype, he has a nice come-up story about going from a scrub who was on 3 teams different teams this offseason to a guy putting up very good numbers.
> 
> My problem isn't with Lin, it's with the fans that are overrating him.


Tell me, who the hell is overrating him? Nobody has compared him to Kobe, said he's as good as Nash or Paul, or anything of the sort. So, since he's getting a ton of media coverage, he's overrated?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

:lmao :lmao










I've heard a lot of shit including people saying he's a top point guard, the Knicks should trade him for Nash, I have actually heard him compared to Kobe.

The main reason I think he's overrated is because of his race.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

:lmao AI is bankrupt even after making 154+ million dollars just from contracts in the NBA and probably double that with endorsements. What a guy. TOO MUCH SWAG TO HANDLE.


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*



notorious_187 said:


> I'm not jealous that he's getting all the hype, he has a nice come-up story about going from a scrub who was on 3 teams different teams this offseason to a guy putting up very good numbers.
> 
> My problem isn't with Lin, it's with the fans that are overrating him.


I see your point, but the overrating is being generated by excitement. It's still a fresh story, so the hype is still going to be around.



Magic said:


> tbf, Irving has had a monster season and absolutely wrecked shit and yet gets nearly no attention. Why? Because he isn't in New York. Better talents get ignored in favor of who's fun to watch. This has always been the case though, so I guess I shouldn't be surprised.


You're missing the point. Irving has expectations on him. He was a #1 draft pick. People expect him to amount to something. No one expected Lin to play 20 minutes...



Magic said:


> Lin deserves his praise, but he also deserves to be critiqued otherwise you end up with a player that becomes full of himself and thinks of himself to be better than he actually. Like how someone needs to sit him down and tell him his defense was terrible today, giving up that many points to Jose is being Fisher level bad, 8 turnovers is atrocious, there might not have been a need for a gaming winning shot if he didn't have so many, etc. People can't just look at the positives and forget about the negatives because he's a good story.


That's fair enough and it will come once the novelty wears off. It happens to all. I'm just saying that it does seem that you and notorious are bitter towards him, due to focusing heavily on the negatives and rarely giving the kid his due. 

Each to their own and all of that.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

LOLPORTLAND.

They need Greg Oden. :side:

Oh and :lmao


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*



notorious_187 said:


> *I really don't like Jeremy Lin.*
> 
> He reminds me of Tim Tebow. Which therefore means I don't like him.





notorious_187 said:


> *I'm not jealous that he's getting all the hype*, he has a nice come-up story about going from a scrub who was on 3 teams different teams this offseason to a guy putting up very good numbers.
> 
> *My problem isn't with Lin*, it's with the fans that are overrating him.


:kobe


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

I read a headline about him hitting a game-winner, & knew there'd be pages of overrating & things here, so I skipped reading a lot of it.

I have tossed "Linsanity" & changed it to "Lin a Title & we'll talk".


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

I was joking with the Tim Tebow quote.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*



notorious_187 said:


> :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard a lot of shit including people saying he's a top point guard, the Knicks should trade him for Nash, I have actually heard him compared to Kobe.
> 
> The main reason I think he's overrated is because of his race.


Anybody seriously comparing him to them is a idiot though. Sure saying some of the stuff he does is like those players is fine. But those guys have done it for years and years. He's done it for a little over a week or so.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

LOL @ some of you clowns in here. Kid puts together 6 great games and both fans of the team and fans of the story are excited about it and that means they're overrating him.

When Magic Johnson, Steve Nash, and Jerry West all say this kid is legit and is a big time player, I'm more inclined to believe them than some of the "talent evaluators" on here.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Tempted to go back into my negging UDK and notorious habits for being condescending trolls.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Flex. He was clowning MJ in the chatbox the other day. Get 'em.

Also, I love this Jeremy Lin story. It is awesome. Hopefully it lasts for awhile.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*



abrown0718 said:


> LOL @ some of you clowns in here. Kid puts together 6 great games and both fans of the team and fans of the story are excited about it and that means they're overrating him.
> 
> When Magic Johnson, Steve Nash, and Jerry West all say this kid is legit and is a big time player, I'm more inclined to believe them than some of the "talent evaluators" on here.


I don't believe myself to be any sort of "talent evaluator" or anything of the sort. However, I know myself to be a reasonably-intelligent individual & a fan of many sports with a knowledge of how to play them.

All those people you mentioned are surely all of those things as well. However, they are each one person with one opinion, & will only say each thing one time to each person that asks... Not what is being done here.


----------



## Notorious

I feel bad for Melo in all of this.

All of these people saying he's gonna ruin Lin's shine but yet they don't realize that if it wasn't for Melo suggesting to D'Antoni that he play Lin then none of this would've happened.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*



abrown0718 said:


> LOL @ some of you clowns in here. Kid puts together 6 great games and both fans of the team and fans of the story are excited about it and that means they're overrating him.
> 
> When Magic Johnson, Steve Nash, and Jerry West all say this kid is legit and is a big time player, I'm more inclined to believe them than some of the "talent evaluators" on here.


If any of them said he's legit after 6 games then they're they've all lost their minds. It's six fucking games. 


I'm not trolling, nothing I've said has been of troll nature Flex. Although I have been trying to get back on your neg list so that I could work my way back to your green list. However, I have no idea how to do this so I've kind of given up. LOLROSESUCKSBTW.


----------



## Notorious

abrown0718, classic appeal to authority bro.


----------



## Magic

done. :jordan2


I think hawks have been apart of the worst games this season and are having another terrible one with the Lakers.


----------



## Notorious

The Hawks are most boring team with a winning record in the NBA.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*



Magic said:


> If any of them said he's legit after 6 games then they're they've all lost their minds. It's six fucking games.
> 
> 
> I'm not trolling, nothing I've said has been of troll nature Flex. Although I have been trying to get back on your neg list so that I could work my way back to your green list. However, I have no idea how to do this so I've kind of given up. LOLROSESUCKSBTW.


come at me.

just wasted a Heatwave neg on you. your wish is my command.


----------



## Magic

how do the hawks even manage to win games? Every time I see them they shit the bad and have a terrible night. Bulls, heat, Celtics, and now Lakers. IMPRESS ME FUCKERS.


----------



## Notorious

It's like they're comfortable being a perennial second round exit. Although, I think they won't get that far.

At least they've got some pretty good prospects for the future in Teague and Ivan Johnson.


----------



## Mikey Damage

flex. i'ma ban magic.

he just said that kobe > mj

i laughed. and laughed.


----------



## HullKogan

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

Jeremy Lin is a great basketball story. Here's a kid who wasn't really looked at coming out of college, bounced around practice squads and D league teams, and on the verge of being cut by the Knicks, he goes out wins six straight games and scores more points in his first five starts than Jordan, Kobe, Shaq, and LeBron. Am I comparing Lin's legacy over six games to the legacies of those players? Am I in any way saying Lin is better than those guys were? Hell no. I'm merely stating an unbelievable fact. 

Absolutely he has things he needs to work on. The turnovers are concerning. The shot selection is questionable at times. But those are things that can be coached and improved on. Lin's excellent court-vision and quick first step-you can't teach that.

And no, I don't think we're hearing all this talk just because he's Asian. It may be great for other Asian basketball fans, but that's not why he's all over ESPN. If you go from sitting on the furthest end of the bench during the day, and sleeping on your teammate's couch at night, to leading the New York Knicks to six straight wins while rewriting the record books-you're going to be talked about. It doesn't matter if he was black, white, brown, or purple.

Also, I don't get the Tebow comparison. Tebow won the Heisman, won a college football title, and was a #1 draft pick. Tebow fans and his doubters alike all expected him to be the Broncos quarterback at some point. _Nobody_ expected Jeremy Lin.


----------



## Magic

^^^ see, that is a respectable fan.


BOSS said:


> flex. i'ma ban magic.
> 
> he just said that kobe > mj
> 
> i laughed. and laughed.


My bad, I meant Magic>MJ. Finals nearly every year, 131 triple doubles, was great at all five positions, and he BEAT HIV. :kobe


----------



## Magic

btw, I would like to double post and say this same "story" happened with Iman and Fields. They didnt exactly turn out to be the superstars that NY needed.


----------



## Dub

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*



HullKogan said:


> Jeremy Lin is a great basketball story. Here's a kid who wasn't really looked at coming out of college, bounced around practice squads and D league teams, and on the verge of being cut by the Knicks, he goes out wins six straight games and scores more points in his first five starts than Jordan, Kobe, Shaq, and LeBron. Am I comparing Lin's legacy over six games to the legacies of those players? Am I in any way saying Lin is better than those guys were? Hell no. I'm merely stating an unbelievable fact.
> 
> Absolutely he has things he needs to work on. The turnovers are concerning. The shot selection is questionable at times. But those are things that can be coached and improved on. Lin's excellent court-vision and quick first step-you can't teach that.
> 
> And no, I don't think we're hearing all this talk just because he's Asian. It may be great for other Asian basketball fans, but that's not why he's all over ESPN. If you go from sitting on the furthest end of the bench during the day, and sleeping on your teammate's couch at night, to leading the New York Knicks to six straight wins while rewriting the record books-you're going to be talked about. It doesn't matter if he was black, white, brown, or purple.
> 
> Also, I don't get the Tebow comparison. Tebow won the Heisman, won a college football title, and was a #1 draft pick. Tebow fans and his doubters alike all expected him to be the Broncos quarterback at some point. _Nobody_ expected Jeremy Lin.


I heard the tebow comparison too, mainly from a religious stand point. Lin has a great story but fuck I dont need to hear it all the damn time.


----------



## HullKogan

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*



DubC said:


> Lin has a great story but fuck I dont need to hear it all the damn time.


YES YOU DO!!! Lol but I get it. I'd be annoyed too if he played for any other team :jay2


----------



## kobra860

Lin is the truth. And once again Mayweather looks like a fool.



HullKogan said:


> Also, I don't get the Tebow comparison. Tebow won the Heisman, won a college football title, and was a #1 draft pick. Tebow fans and his doubters alike all expected him to be the Broncos quarterback at some point. _Nobody_ expected Jeremy Lin.


Tebow wasn't a #1 draft pick. Most people doubted Tebow because he was a glorified running back who could throw.


----------



## Dice Darwin

^^ He was the Broncos's #1 pick.


----------



## HullKogan

kobra860 said:


> Tebow wasn't a #1 draft pick.



Well maybe not a #1, but he was still a first rounder.



Dice Darwin said:


> ^^ He was the Broncos's #1 pick.


Nah, Demaryius Thomas was. Tebow was picked 2nd by Denver after Thomas. I forgot that too.


----------



## kobra860

Dice Darwin said:


> ^^ He was the Broncos's #1 pick.


He was taken in the 1st round but he wasn't #1 overall. Their first pick in the first round was Demaryius Thomas.


----------



## Dice Darwin

I stand corrected.


----------



## StarzNBarz

Its cause he's asian. You think if Ben Uzoh had the week that Lin had he would be treated the same? NO!


----------



## Bogey

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*



Magic said:


> *If I were Knicks fan I would still be disappointed. At this point in the season they weren't expecting to be a game under 500 with some random breakout player leading them instead of Melo/Amare. This is not the season knicks' fans had in mind.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> You caught me, I'm a bandwagoner. I don't support my hometown team because they suck and the Lakers are so good, I'll be a true fan and just support the Vancouver....oh shit, I guess I shouldn't be allowed to have a team because my province doesn't have one therefore I'm a bandwagoner no matter who I root for.
> 
> Btw, I dont support the Canucks either, one of the best teams in the NHL, I support the Ducks that are the third worst team in the league. Guess I should stop bandwagoning them as well.
> 
> *I guess supporting a team over a decade means nothing if you don't live in the same city in they play in.*


I wasn't expecting more from the Knicks than a 6 or 7 seed really. And yeah most people support at least one team that plays nearby. 


notorious_187 said:


> David Stern just can't veto any deals he wants.
> 
> *And to the other guy, just because UDK doesn't support his hometown teams doesn't make him a bandwagoner. My hometown teams are my least favorite teams in every sport.*
> 
> And why is this much attention being given to the Knicks in this thread? Shouldn't we be talking about teams with winning records?


Fair enough. There's just no need to look down on others who support teams that don't win every year.


----------



## Notorious

StarzNBarz said:


> Its cause he's asian. You think if Ben Uzoh had the week that Lin had he would be treated the same? NO!


Agreed.


----------



## ABrown

notorious_187 said:


> abrown0718, classic appeal to authority bro.











> No one has more affection for D'Antoni than Nash -- the two orchestrated one of the most potent offenses in league history from 2004 to 2008 -- but he said the credit in this case should go to the player himself.
> 
> "Every team in the league runs pick-and-rolls, so I don't see why you would discredit what he's done or qualify it," Nash said of Lin, who is averaging 26.8 points and eight assists during New York's five-game winning streak. "I think he's been outstanding regardless."
> 
> Read more: http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/20...eremy.lin.steve.nash/index.html#ixzz1mSUnSQrP


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2012/writers/sam_amick/02/11/jeremy.lin.steve.nash/index.html


> If you know Jerry West, you know he loves great basketball, and he especially loves the players who create those moments and shake up the sports world.
> 
> If you know West, you know he has to love Jeremy Lin, right?
> 
> "My God, he's a tremendous player," West said Sunday of the New York Knicks guard, by way of Palo Alto High, Harvard, the Warriors and Houston Rockets.
> 
> "I thought he was a very good player," West said of Lin, "but as I've watched him, it's like a Cinderella story.
> 
> "Really a feel-good story, how hard he's worked, how dedicated he's been. Obviously his parents have been very supportive of him. ... I watched him play last night (in a victory over Minnesota). I said to myself, 'Where'd this guy come from?'"
> 
> West said he met Lin only briefly, years ago, and that he didn't scout Lin's college career at Harvard.
> 
> But watching Lin play with the Knicks in five memorable games -- and just four starts -- West said it's safe to conclude that Lin already has proved himself on the NBA level.
> 
> "He's just so clever," West said. "He doesn't overwhelm you with athleticism. But he's plenty athletic. He's just so clever, a little subtle change of direction.
> 
> "If you watch, Chris Paul looks like he's out there going to sleep playing basketball, just
> little subtle shifts and maneuvers with the ball.
> 
> "(Lin)'s not as gifted with the ball as Paul, but he's really a very clever player. He's hard to read defensively; teams are putting different defensive players on him, and he just goes by them.


http://www.mercurynews.com/sports/ci_19949910


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

and this is why i hate espn


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*



Bogey said:


> I wasn't expecting more from the Knicks than a 6 or 7 seed really. And yeah most people support at least one team that plays nearby.
> 
> Fair enough. There's just no need to look down on others who support teams that don't win every year.


I support a team that I enjoy watching and have developed an emotional interest in. And there really is no team that is close to me, and dont tell me to support the Raptors just because they're a Canadian team, that is a terrible reason to support a team. Supporting a team that's close by to me doesn't make any sense, the Canucks are in my province but they don't interest me whatsoever and so I don't support them. It's the same thing with the Grizzles, however I was a child back then and usually watched basketball with my brother who also supports the Lakers and that is basically the only games I saw growing up.


----------



## Notorious

abrown0718 said:


> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2012/writers/sam_amick/02/11/jeremy.lin.steve.nash/index.html
> 
> http://www.mercurynews.com/sports/ci_19949910


I never said they didn't say those things.

However, you appealed to authority. You're saying that just because Magic Johnson, Steve Nash and Jerry West said it it's true. So if all three of those guys said Derek Fisher was the best PG in the league would you say that's true too?

Anyway, no KG, Bass or JO tonight and Pietrus is a game-time decision.

Happy that JJJ and Wilcox will get a lot of minutes tonight. Rondo plays better with those guys than he does with KG and JO because they can actually run with him.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*



Magic said:


> I support a team that I enjoy watching and have developed an emotional interest in. And there really is no team that is close to me, and dont tell me to support the Raptors just because they're a Canadian team, that is a terrible reason to support a team. Supporting a team that's close by to me doesn't make any sense, the Canucks are in my province but they don't interest me whatsoever and so I don't support them. It's the same thing with the Grizzles, however I was a child back then and usually watched basketball with my brother who also supports the Lakers and that is basically the only games I saw growing up.


Trail Blazers are closer to you than the Lakers. The Super Sonics were right next door for years. But no you chose the Lakers.


----------



## Bogey

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*



Magic said:


> I support a team that I enjoy watching and have developed an emotional interest in. And there really is no team that is close to me, and dont tell me to support the Raptors just because they're a Canadian team, that is a terrible reason to support a team. Supporting a team that's close by to me doesn't make any sense, the Canucks are in my province but they don't interest me whatsoever and so I don't support them. It's the same thing with the Grizzles, however I was a child back then and usually watched basketball with my brother who also supports the Lakers and that is basically the only games I saw growing up.


The Raptors have never been that good so I wouldn't expect you to. Hell I forgot they were in the league until Kobe beat them a couple days ago.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Top 5 players - 1) Jeremy Lin 2) who cares?*

^^^It's not about the winning though. Supporting a team has to do with having an emotional investment. 



MrMister said:


> Trail Blazers are closer to you than the Lakers. The Super Sonics were right next door for years. But no you chose the Lakers.


Reading the rest of the post would have been nice.

If you guys want to think of me as a bandwagoner that's fine with me. I don't really care anymore. The fact I know I'm more loyal than most LA fans is enough for me not to give a shit about this argument.


----------



## Notorious

I think it's stupid to say he's a bandwagoner just because he doesn't support his hometown teams or teams close to his city.


----------



## MrMister

I read your whole post. What next?

Of course you don't notorious_187 you bandwagon the Celtics and Patriots.


----------



## Notorious

Considering I've been a Celtics fan for 11 years and they've only been a contender for about 4 of those 11 years, yeah I'm a bandwagoner. As for the Pats, been a loyal fan 10 years strong.

But I guess just because I'm not supporting a franchise that's in Texas I'm a bandwagoner right?


----------



## MrMister

You're a traitor actually.:side:

Nah, I'm just messin with ya. I don't actually care who likes what team and why.


----------



## Champ

lol at you people explaining your lives


----------



## Notorious

MrMister said:


> You're a traitor actually.:side:
> 
> Nah, I'm just messin with ya. I don't actually care who likes what team and why.


I'm not a traitor, I still support the Longhorns.


----------



## MrMister

notorious_187 said:


> I'm not a traitor, I still support the Longhorns.


Do not think you can escape them, night til early in the morn. The Eyes of Texas are upon you til Gabriel blows his horn.


So yeah saw that Lin hit a 3 pointer ftw. Greatest PG of all time now?


----------



## Magic

I just find the whole argument stupid. There are more fans that are bandwagoners in their own city than there are in other cities, a lot of people only "support" the hometown team when they're winning.

This whole thing also only comes up when the team is successful, I don't see anyone calling me a bandwagoner of the Ducks or even the Colts, but since the Lakers are incredibly successful I have to be a bandwagon fan.


----------



## Notorious

Can we stop arguing about Jeremy Lin and bandwagoners? On to much better stuff.

The contestants for the three point shootout have officially been announced. They are:
James Jones (Defending champion)
Joe Johnson
Kevin Love
Mario Chalmers
Ryan Anderson
Anthony Morrow

JAMES JONES BOUT TO REPEAT!!!


----------



## MrMister

You go from Lin to the 3 point contest? What about the MAVS?


----------



## Notorious

Come on MrMr. We all know the Mavs gonna repeat. :side:


----------



## Xile44

notorious_187 said:


> Can we stop arguing about Jeremy Lin and bandwagoners? On to much better stuff.
> 
> The contestants for the three point shootout have officially been announced. They are:
> James Jones (Defending champion)
> Joe Johnson
> Kevin Love
> Mario Chalmers
> Ryan Anderson
> Anthony Morrow
> 
> JAMES JONES BOUT TO REPEAT!!!


Ehh, Aside from Jones and Anderson im not worried. Morrow got this!


----------



## MrMister

I'm still in disbelief they actually won the title.

As for that 3 point contest, I don't even know who any of those players are save Mario Chalmers.


----------



## Xile44

MrMister said:


> I'm still in disbelief they actually won the title.
> 
> As for that 3 point contest, I don't even know who any of those players are save Mario Chalmers.


You dont know K.Love? 
Ryan Andersen who has been on of the most improved player's this year 
Joe Johnson who is a multiple superstar?

And James Jones won it last year and play's with the Heat so you should know him.

I understand Morrow ( Even though he is only 24 and is 2nd in all time 3 Pt shooting %), cause he is on the Net's and we get no exposure.


----------



## MrMister

I'm a casual fan at best. I only show up after the Super Bowl and pay little attention until the playoffs start. I find the NBA regular season to be almost unwatchable.


----------



## Champ

brandon rush deserved a spot in that contest.


----------



## Notorious

That's understandable.

I wouldn't expect a casual fan to know any of the players in the three point shootout except for Joe Johnson and Kevin Love and maybe Mario Chalmers just because he's a starter for the Heat. James Jones plays for the Heat but he doesn't get big minutes off the bench and doesn't even play every game, this is Ryan Anderson's breakout season and he's doing it on a team where anyone not named Dwight Howard gets little to no attention (No disrespect Orlando fans) and I didn't know who Anthony Morrow was until last season and the kid's been in the league since 08.

I agree Champ, Brandon Rush should've been in. He's the league leader in 3P% FFS. If not him, then at least Klay Thompson. The Warriors are the #1 three point shooting team in the NBA, they deserved to be represented in the event. Although, after that piss-poor performance from Dorell Wright last year, maybe that's why they didn't get a spot.


----------



## Xile44

2 player's on one team should not be allowed in the contest.
Also two PF are in this, why is Johnson there? Inb4 he has a durant-esque performance.
Korver could of been on that list also.


----------



## Notorious

Mario Chalmers and Johnson should be replaced with Jodie Meeks and Brandon Rush.


----------



## Xile44

Look's like Dwight, Deron and Morrow can order dinner in Orlando while Brooks serves them


----------



## ABrown

notorious_187 said:


> I never said they didn't say those things.
> 
> However, you appealed to authority. You're saying that just because Magic Johnson, Steve Nash and Jerry West said it it's true. So if all three of those guys said Derek Fisher was the best PG in the league would you say that's true too?


No, I believed Lin was the real deal based off what I saw. It's when guys come on here and call him overrated and try to pick apart his game that I bring up HOFers that have played the position and why wouldn't I. They obviously know what it takes be a successful pg, not these keyboard GMs. You're acting like I just pulled 3 names out of a hat. If some random celebrity said Lin was a great pg I wouldn't even care

oh, and nice straw man with Fisher


----------



## Magic

JOSE
FISHER
WALL
RUBIO
HARRIS

Are 5 of the 6 PGs he faced and beat this past week. Do you know what they all have in common? They fucking suck on defense, 6 games doesn't make anyone legit, no matter what any HoF say.


Oh and LOL @ you for saying that HoF are better judges of players than fans. West is for sure, but the GOAT is one of the worst GMs/Presidents/Owner EVER. Being talented doesn't make you a better judge of talent, their opinion as good as ours.

Lin has been great, a great story, but has a lot of faults in his game and is getting overhyped and overrated by the media. What he has done is remarkable, but to say he isn't getting overrated by a lot of people is foolish.


----------



## Notorious

You guys ask why I get so irritated with the Lin hype, here's another example. NBA.com has a poll asking which PG will finish with the better statistics at the end of the season, here's the results:

John Wall - 3%
Kyrie Irving - 3%
Russell Westbrook - 31%
Jeremy Lin - 62%

fpalm


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

notorious_187 said:


> That's understandable.
> 
> I wouldn't expect a casual fan to know any of the players in the three point shootout except for Joe Johnson and Kevin Love and maybe Mario Chalmers just because he's a starter for the Heat. James Jones plays for the Heat but he doesn't get big minutes off the bench and doesn't even play every game, this is Ryan Anderson's breakout season and he's doing it on a team where anyone not named Dwight Howard gets little to no attention (No disrespect Orlando fans) and I didn't know who Anthony Morrow was until last season and the kid's been in the league since 08.
> 
> I agree Champ, Brandon Rush should've been in. He's the league leader in 3P% FFS. If not him, then at least Klay Thompson. The Warriors are the #1 three point shooting team in the NBA, they deserved to be represented in the event. Although, after that piss-poor performance from Dorell Wright last year, maybe that's why they didn't get a spot.



I love Klay and Rush, but if Steph were in this shit the rest of the field would stand no chance


----------



## LarryCoon

Lol how the hell is Blake Griffin 9th in MVP voting?


----------



## Notorious

Shouldn't Steph be back to defend his title in the Skills Challenge this year?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

notorious_187 said:


> Shouldn't Steph be back to defend his title in the Skills Challenge this year?


Idk, I find the Skills Challenge boring as hell.


----------



## Magic

he might break his ankle.

**** there is no MVP voting, what are you talking about.


----------



## Notorious

LeBron's gonna win MVP anyway so not like it matters.

Bron's been playing his ass of though, he deserves it. It's also scary how LeBron finally has a good post-game. Working with Hakeem pays off, maybe Blake should work with during the offseason but Blake may be too busy filming Kia commercials.


----------



## Xile44

> “I’m ecstatic. Got a little surprise for @netsbasketball fans; a good way to honor the tradition.”-3pt Shootout Contestant @BlackBoiPachino


Bring out the Petrovic Jersey ( I'd Mark )


----------



## Xile44

So the 3 point contest happened early in Orlando tonight.


----------



## LarryCoon

ESPN's MVP ranking as of now. Some of the lesser ESPN folks with nothing to do get on it.


----------



## B-Dawg

Xile44 said:


> So the 3 point contest happened early in Orlando tonight.


Yeah, Ryan Anderson won.


----------



## Xile44

WWF said:


> Yeah, Ryan Anderson won.


Im actually talking about tonight's game against Philly


----------



## B-Dawg

...So am I.


----------



## Xile44

WWF said:


> ...So am I.


............


----------



## chronoxiong

I'm ready to watch the Kings go against Linsanity. I'll be rooting for both teams. Lol...


----------



## B-Dawg

(Ryan's raping everything from three tonight)


----------



## Notorious

Every time I've rooted for the Kings this year I've gotten my heart broken...except for opening night against the Lakers. I'll never forget this gif:


----------



## Notorious

Rondo has 13 points through one quarter.

inb440points


----------



## chronoxiong

Kings are not doing good so far. Also, the Garden fans need to stop booing Isaiah Thomas. He's not related to that guy that ruined the franchise at all. Poor Isaiah.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Lin only 1 TO to 8 assists in the first half!!!


----------



## Notorious

*inb4lingetsevenmoreoverhypedbecausetheknicksbeatthelolkings*


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

inaftertheresidentLinhater


----------



## Notorious

Tony Parker's having an amazing game tonight.

30 points with 14 assists, he's been the Spurs hands-down best player this season.

Rondo has 29 points with 6 minutes left in the 3rd quarter. Come on Rondo! Get to 40! This is your time to shine, prove all the haters wrong.

And these Memphis Grizzlies ABA/Green Bay Packer jerseys are so horrible. Worst jerseys I've ever seen worn in an NBA game.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Who are the Rondo haters? He gets his due around the league


----------



## Magic

Notorious you said Rondo will never be a superstar because he can't get a jump shot and isn't mentally capable of it, do you still hold on that opinion?


----------



## kobra860

This always cracks me up. It doesn't even look like he was hurt.


----------



## Notorious

That's the only thing holding him back from being a superstar IMO.

I don't recall ever saying he doesn't have the mental capacity to do so.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA Thread: Blake Griffin. DONT DO 'EM LIKE THAT!*

if only you're opinion ever remained consistent



notorious_187 said:


> Rondo will never be a superstar, not only because of his jumper but because of how mentally weak he is.


----------



## Notorious

I never said that Rondo wouldn't get jumper because of how mentally weak he is.

What I was saying was Rondo won't be a superstar because he's mentally weak and doesn't handle criticism well.

UDK, FoxSports and other places are reporting that Minny and the Lakers are discussing a Pau Gasol swap. Minny wants Pau because they want a veteran and they want to pair him with Rubio, the Lakers would get Derrick Williams, a draft pick and whatever else they wanted...just not Love or Rubio.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Lin only 4 turnovers or 5 rebounds away from a triple double!


----------



## Notorious

I think the TO's is more likely.

The Spurs are on a 9 game win streak, longer than any win streak thus far in the NBA this season. Me and HeatWave told you guys the Spurs were still gonna be at top of the West.


----------



## Magic

notorious_187 said:


> I never said that Rondo wouldn't get jumper because of how mentally weak he is.
> 
> What I was saying was Rondo won't be a superstar because he's mentally weak and doesn't handle criticism well.
> 
> UDK, FoxSports and other places are reporting that Minny and the Lakers are discussing a Pau Gasol swap. Minny wants Pau because they want a veteran and they want to pair him with Rubio, the Lakers would get Derrick Williams, a draft pick and whatever else they wanted...just not Love or Rubio.


That's actually what I meant, but I suppose I did word it weird.


idc, we might as well rebuild. Williams and Bynum would be a good future, we should also get Barea off them if possible sicne he's barely used and would help us a lot with his driving ability.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Spurs are the biggest threat to OKC in the West IMO


----------



## Notorious

A lot of people may disagree with me but I don't care. I think the Spurs are the best team in the West.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I'd give the nod to OKC, even though I don't really feel like they are built to win in the playoffs


----------



## Magic

Spurs are shit. They have a great bench but their front court is horribly weak inside the paint. They wll sadly fail again in the playoffs, I wouldn't be too surprised if they were gone in the first round again.


----------



## Notorious

Ben Gordon is raping the Celtics. Flashbacks of the 2009 playoffs.


----------



## Notorious

I hope Ray Allen is fucking traded.

I'm dead serious. He is awful, all he does is hit fucking three's and he's inconsistent at that, nothing else, nothing more.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I doubt he has much trade value, if any. Maybe if his contract is expiring


----------



## Notorious

His contract is expiring.

Now I see where Rondo is coming from when he gets pissed because Doc plays favorites with the vets. Ben Gordon is lighting Ray Allen's ass up, what does Doc do in the timeout following that? He blames Avery Bradley for it and doesn't say shit to Ray.

I can see why Rondo's pissed.

Rondo and Wilcox, hats off to ya. You guys played your asses off. JO and JJJ had decent games. Everyone else can suck a dick. Paul Pierce was playing like he just couldn't wait for the game to be over so he could catch a flight to Chicago, stupid fuck was even smiling after the loss.

We had no defensive intensity without KG there, and we missed Bass's production on offense as well.


----------



## Magic

:lmao at the posts above ^^^

I'd take Allen, especially if he came cheap. You guys gotta be kidding.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Well in that case he might be able to net you a little something. Rondo is really the only guy on your roster who has any real trade value though IMO

Warriors game about to start. Going for 4 in a row against Portland without Aldridge


----------



## Notorious

Magic said:


> :lmao at the posts above ^^^
> 
> I'd take Allen, especially if he came cheap. You guys gotta be kidding.


You really don't know what you're getting yourself into. He's nothing more than a spot-up three point shooter at this point in his career. He can't do anything else on offense, I cringe every time he puts the ball on the floor or tries to create his own shot. He's also an absolute defensive liability.


----------



## Oracle

so tomorrow there's gonna be a press conference to announce a new arena in Seattle 

Seattle Hornets


----------



## Magic

^^^they would go back to the SuperSonics.

so basically Ron Artest/Derek Fisher except he can shoot? We have by far the best one on one basketball player in the game, with Allen on the team it would be possible for him to get into those one on one situations instead of getting doubled.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Hypnotiq said:


> so tomorrow there's gonna be a press conference to announce a new arena in Seattle
> 
> Seattle Hornets


Let's hope so. New Orleans can't support the franchise and Seattle is a great hoops city


----------



## Notorious

Magic said:


> ^^^they would go back to the SuperSonics.
> 
> so basically Ron Artest/Derek Fisher except he can shoot? We have by far the best one on one basketball player in the game, with Allen on the team it would be possible for him to get into those one on one situations instead of getting doubled.


Yeah basically.


----------



## Magic

Maybe we can do Rondo and Allen for Pau, Ebanks, Blank, and Goudelock. :mark: MAKE IT HAPPEN MIKE.


----------



## Notorious

No.

But we can do a Allen & Pavlovic for Pau & Ebanks swap. :side:


----------



## Magic

it's going to happen and Rondo is going to develop a jump shot and the world will be right as the Lakers, with RONDO as their PG win another championship.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I love Little Nate off the bench. in fact we have a really good bench overall. Thompson, Rush, Udoh, Nate.. too bad Kwame tore his pec

if we can get a legitimate NBA starting center we'd be dangerous


----------



## Dub

Magic said:


> it's going to happen and Rondo is going to develop a jump shot and the world will be right as the Lakers, with RONDO as their PG win another championship.


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Nate's on FIYA


----------



## Notorious

Imagine if the Warriors drafted Monroe instead of Udoh. :mark:


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

notorious_187 said:


> Imagine if the Warriors drafted Monroe instead of Udoh. :mark:


or if the clippers hadn't matched our offer sheet for DeAndre. or if Tyson Chandler had signed with us instead of New York

idk why the fuck we amnestied Charlie Bell instead of Biedrins. Beans is the most overpaid dude in the league


----------



## Notorious

Silly boy. We all know Rashard Lewis is the most overpaid player in the league.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Yea you're right, but Beans is up there


----------



## Notorious

:lmao

The Bill Walton Trip @NotBillWalton

Out of Brett Favre's 336 INTs, ESPN only aired 8. ESPN has yet to air 1 Jeremy Lin turnover despite many to choose from. Move over, Brett.


I'll probably get a lot of heat for posting that but oh well.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

ESPN has always been horrible and will always be horrible...

Dubs down 3 after a back and forth first half. Need to learn how to fucking rebound


----------



## Notorious

Watching the Warriors/Blazers game on ESPN.

I'm sorry but the halftime show just pissed me off. ESPN has the nerve to say the Clippers and Knicks are hottest teams in the NBA but neglect to mention to that the Spurs on a 9 game winning streak, with 5 of those wins coming on +.500 teams and 5 of those wins being by double digits.

I know it's nothing new, the Spurs always get overlooked but stuff like that just really irritates me.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Warriors 7-0 run to start the 2nd half.. now we'll give up a 10-0 run

Don't be irritated by it notorious, just ignore it. You really expect better out of Stu Fucking Scott?? dude is a clueless moron


----------



## Notorious

Who was the white guy that was with Stuart Scott during the halftime show?

Is he a former player or something?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

notorious_187 said:


> Who was the white guy that was with Stuart Scott during the halftime show?
> 
> Is he a former player or something?


Yes

http://www.basketball-reference.com/players/l/legleti01.html


----------



## TJChurch

notorious_187 said:


> LeBron's gonna win MVP anyway so not like it matters.


Right... The man who falls flat when the Title is on the line?!

If the Lakers swap Pau out & keep Bynum starting, I will be open to suggestions on what team to back instead... Especially if it's for Williams/Allen.


----------



## Notorious

Oh wow. I've never heard of him in my life until now.

It looks Jeremy Lin may actually be competing in the Rising Stars challenge. Word is that Kenny Smith is requesting that Shaq and Charles each get to pick one playerthat isn't in the pool of 18 players they can draft from and it's expected that one of them will pick Lin.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I love the new dynamic for what used to be the rookies/sophomores game. Used to be horrible with the rookies getting blown out every year. Now I may actually tune in

my God this is pathetic. FUck you Biedrins

shout out to Steve Nash who dropped 22 & 16 dimes in a losing effort tonight against Atlanta. Shouldn't he be regressing at his age? Such a stud


----------



## TJChurch

Just found this on Twitter, from the account of "Coach D'Antoni", re-Tweeted by "Hurricane" Helms:

"Floyd Mayweather thinks Jeremy Lin is overrated, which is funny because Jeremy Lin has managed to be undefeated without ducking anybody."


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

TJChurch said:


> Just found this on Twitter, from the account of "Coach D'Antoni", re-Tweeted by "Hurricane" Helms:
> 
> "Floyd Mayweather thinks Jeremy Lin is overrated, which is funny because Jeremy Lin has managed to be undefeated without ducking anybody."


Got em


----------



## Notorious

That's not a real D'Antoni account, that's a parody account but yeah that was a good comeback.

And Dolph'sZiggler, the sophomores haven't beaten the rookies since 2009.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

This game has turned ugly

we need to feed Lee in the post and work inside-out. We are getting horrible looks


----------



## RKO920

Finally back to 500.


----------



## Notorious

Nate Robinson is so underrated. The Thunder should've never cut him. He's better than Eric Maynor and Reggie Jackson.

And I'm getting irritated with the Warriors. Their crowd was so amazing in the 2007 playoffs, I'm getting a little impatient waiting for them to get back into the playoffs. Their crowd is amazing.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I love going to games at Oracle

Nate doin' work

I wonder if Monta is hurt?? He's hardly played in the 2nd half


----------



## LarryCoon

TJChurch said:


> Right... The man who falls flat when the Title is on the line?!
> 
> If the Lakers swap Pau out & keep Bynum starting, I will be open to suggestions on what team to back instead... Especially if it's for Williams/Allen.


Lol what kind of logic is that. First of all, MVP is a regular season award, second, applying your logic means that only Dirk and Jason Terry are eligible MVP candidates.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Jesus Fucking Christ

I think Wallace has hit more 3s tonight than he has all season. Fuck


----------



## Notorious

GERALD WALLACE PUTTIN DAH TEAM ON HIS BACK!!!!


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Stupid ass shots fuck

do any of these idiots know how the fuck to rebound????????????????


----------



## TJChurch

LarryCoon said:


> Lol what kind of logic is that.


It's not any, but since when is it right to apply logic to anything the NBA does? 



LarryCoon said:


> First of all, MVP is a regular season award,


Also, what is the point of even considering him a candidate for MVP, when he is the level of player they can count on to get there, but not to win it after the fact? (Not to mention they have D-Wade & others, so he is not the sole reason they get there.)



LarryCoon said:


> second, applying your logic means that only Dirk and Jason Terry are eligible MVP candidates.


No... I am also (in Lebron's case) taking into account he did nothing for them while playing in Cleveland.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

fuck


----------



## Notorious

That was a big shot by Crawford, it should've been a 4 point play.

Mark Jackson is an idiot, Monta should be in the game right now.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Monta looks fucking pissed... whyyyyyyyyyyyyyy is he riding the pine?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Nice fucking defense McGuire you bum. If you can't get us a stop why are you even on the roster


----------



## MrMister

Mavs have won 5 in a row, and I think 3 in a row since I've been paying attention.

Of course the f'n Spurs have won 9 in a row. Hate you SA.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

WHAT THE FUCK REFS?? why did it take 4 seconds to grant Jackson the time out??? Now we don't get to advance the ball

bulllll shit


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Nate Robinson = go to guy now??/

pull your head out of your ass jackson FUCK. So many losses this season by choking. SO frustrating


----------



## jaw2929

Sorely disappointed Boston dropped a game to fucking Detroit earlier tonight... Hello?!?! Where the FUCK are you PP34? Rondo scores 35 points, a career high for him and it's still not enough. Fuckin' horse-shit!


----------



## LarryCoon

TJChurch said:


> It's not any, but since when is it right to apply logic to anything the NBA does?


What are you talking about? The NBA is not TNA wrestling. 



TJChurch said:


> Also, what is the point of even considering him a candidate for MVP, when he is the level of player they can count on to get there, but not to win it after the fact? (Not to mention they have D-Wade & others, so he is not the sole reason they get there.)


Its simple. When a player has clearly performed overall (offensively and defensively) head and shoulders above the rest of the league, leading his team to one of the top 5 best win/loss record.



TJChurch said:


> No... I am also (in Lebron's case) taking into account he did nothing for them while playing in Cleveland.


What does that have to do with this season? Lebron played like crap in the finals so he didn't deserve a finals mvp trophy. This is the 2011-2012 regular season. Lebron is top-2 in statistical dominance, he lead the heat to an impressive win/loss record and he is currently the best perimeter defender around.

Let me just ask you a simpler question, who do you think deserves to be MVP this season?


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

MrMister said:


> Mavs have won 5 in a row, and I think 3 in a row since I've been paying attention.
> 
> Of course the f'n Spurs have won 9 in a row. Hate you SA.


Fuck the Spurs!!!!

Impressive blowout of the Nuggets tonight considering Jet,and Roddy were out,also Delonte left the game dislocating his finger they say his bone was sticking out of his finger, he's gonna be out for a while (which fucking sucks).

Next up at Philly on friday,then we can calm down some of this "linsanity" sunday!:avit:


----------



## HullKogan

Everyday I'm hustle-Lin....


----------



## JM

jaw2929 said:


> Sorely disappointed Boston dropped a game to fucking Detroit earlier tonight... Hello?!?! Where the FUCK are you PP34? Rondo scores 35 points, a career high for him and it's still not enough. Fuckin' horse-shit!


PP34? What? He's THE TRUTH. Just ask Shaq. 

It's pretty funny that Boston rests Garnett against Detroit and they end up losing. Now he will probably play today against Chicago and they'll lose again. I would have played him against the easier team to try to win one of the double header.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Who you guys got in the dunk contest?

Paul George, Iman Shumpert, Derrick Williams, and Chase Budinger

I'll go with Shumpert


----------



## B-Dawg

Paul George or Shumpert. Probably George.

Also, lol @ your posts from last night.


----------



## Myst

Hoping Paul George wins. Wouldn't be surprised to see Derrick Williams win though.


----------



## Notorious

PG is winning the dunk contest. Hope he represents the fam well.

The Slam Dunk Contest rules have changed this year. It's now a one round contest where each competitor does three dunks and then the fans vote for the winner.

Also the Knicks are closing in on signing J.R. Smith, this is kinda predictable but I was expecting him to sign with the Clippers.


----------



## HullKogan

Nice. It would be amazing to see Melo, Amar'e, Linsanity, Chandler, and Earl all take the court. On paper, that's one hell of a lineup.


----------



## Notorious

The signing of JR makes the Knicks scary.

If Lin can keep up production like this with Melo back, imagine this lineup:
Lin/Fields/Melo/Amar'e/Chandler with J.R., B-Diddy (Especially if he plays motivated like last season in Cleveland), Shumpert, Jeffries and Jorts off the bench.

That's a really good squad (Although I doubt UDK will give them credit).


----------



## HullKogan

That's a damn good squad.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

I hope he signs with NY,if he does I like the Knicks chances to come out the east.


----------



## Notorious

VAN DAMINATOR said:


> I hope he signs with NY,if he does I like the Knicks chances to come out the east.


That's a little too far.

I don't think they can beat Miami or a healthy Bulls squad in the playoffs.


----------



## Myst

Knicks can be pretty good if they play together. Their main problem is that Shumpert and Chandler (maybe Fields?) are pretty much the only guys on the team that plays a lick of defense.


----------



## Xile44

Eh Shump in the contest? Stern making it possible for Lin to be showcased in the all star game.


----------



## Notorious

Yeah Fields is a good defender. Jeffries is too.

@Xile44: I don't think that really mattered. Kenny Smith has already pushed for Shaq/Charles to add one more player that wasn't on the draft pool to the Rising Stars Challenge so Lin could get picked (And I think they're doing it), plus I heard that Lin is gonna represent the Knicks in the Shooting Stars competition.


----------



## Xile44

Oh alright, I still think they have many better option's than Shump and even Chase


----------



## WWE

NY should have no problem going through The Hornets. Their next challenge is with the Mavericks


----------



## HullKogan

Cycloneon said:


> Their next challenge is with the Mavericks


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

notorious_187 said:


> That's a little too far.
> 
> I don't think they can beat Miami or a healthy Bulls squad in the playoffs.


Nah NY matches up nicely with either one of those teams.

They have size upfront,and now have two guys that can takeover a game at anytime. Adding JR would be huge he can go off for 30+ on any given night (Melo/lin). 

Though I think the Bulls would be a more difficult matchup for them. I just dont believe in the heat,their practically still the same team from last season,and Lechoke just cant get it done when it really counts.Not saying Melo has, but this is his best supporting cast imo.



Cycloneon said:


> Their next challenge is with the Mavericks


Looking forward to this!


----------



## JM

Chase doesn't have many highlights in the NBA. His showing in the McDonalds All American Dunk contest was pretty good though.


----------



## Notorious

LeBron can get it done in the first 3 rounds there's no doubt about that.

It's just the Finals where he's questionable.

Oh and :lmao


----------



## TJChurch

LarryCoon said:


> What are you talking about? The NBA is not TNA wrestling.


Clearly true, but the similarities are eerie: Lots of stars, with no clue how to use them properly. 



LarryCoon said:


> Its simple. When a player has clearly performed overall (offensively and defensively) head and shoulders above the rest of the league, leading his team to one of the top 5 best win/loss record.


If it's so simple, & the answer so obvious, why is there this much discussion for such a long period of time?



LarryCoon said:


> What does that have to do with this season? Lebron played like crap in the finals so he didn't deserve a finals mvp trophy. This is the 2011-2012 regular season. Lebron is top-2 in statistical dominance, he lead the heat to an impressive win/loss record and he is currently the best perimeter defender around.


It has to do with this season the same thing it does with every season. My whole life (grew up around sports), "MVP" has stood for "Most VALUABLE Player". They got there & won) the Title before he came (if I recall right), whereas they got there with him, & no Title. How does negative value make him the most valuable in Florida, let alone the league? (Or are we only dealing with numbers like "Absolute zero", no pos or negs?)



LarryCoon said:


> Let me just ask you a simpler question, who do you think deserves to be MVP this season?


To be honest, I haven't paid much attention to the league since play started. But even if I had, I can think of 2 or 3 players that would NOT be on the list.


----------



## LarryCoon

TJChurch said:


> Clearly true, but the similarities are eerie: Lots of stars, with no clue how to use them properly.


I think the NBA for the most part has been great. Most of the biggest stars aren't knuckleheads unlike back in the 90s. 



TJChurch said:


> If it's so simple, & the answer so obvious, why is there this much discussion for such a long period of time?


Because it is entertaining to analyze it. By the way, ESPN have Lebron ranked number 1 in MVP rankings each and every week so the discussion this year has been unanimous for the most part. 



TJChurch said:


> It has to do with this season the same thing it does with every season. My whole life (grew up around sports), "MVP" has stood for "Most VALUABLE Player". They got there & won) the Title before he came (if I recall right), whereas they got there with him, & no Title. How does negative value make him the most valuable in Florida, let alone the league? (Or are we only dealing with numbers like "Absolute zero", no pos or negs?)
> 
> To be honest, I haven't paid much attention to the league since play started. But even if I had, I can think of 2 or 3 players that would NOT be on the list.


You still haven't given me any names who are better candidates than Lebron.


----------



## TJChurch

LarryCoon said:


> I think the NBA for the most part has been great. Most of the biggest stars aren't knuckleheads unlike back in the 90s.


You have a right to your opinion, & I have a right to disagree. Regardless, neither here nor there in this discussion. 



LarryCoon said:


> Because it is entertaining to analyze it.


If that's so entertaining, why so much $ spent on TV, movies, & sporting/PPV events?



LarryCoon said:


> By the way, ESPN have Lebron ranked number 1 in MVP rankings each and every week so the discussion this year has been unanimous for the most part.


Among those they've asked. I have little doubt that their have been other names mentioned, & I can tell you for a fact I know a lot of people they have yet to ask.



LarryCoon said:


> You still haven't given me any names who are better candidates than Lebron.


I don't recall saying I would. Ever played Hide-&-Seek? You know the person is out there, but it is far less fun if someone outright tells you where they are.


----------



## Notorious

The Rookie/Sophomore draft is finished.

*Team Shaq*
Blake Griffin
Jeremy Lin
Ricky Rubio
Greg Monroe
Markieff Morris
Kemba Walker
Landry Fields
Norris Cole
Brandon Knight
Tristan Thompson
*Team Charles*
Kyrie Irving
DeMarcus Cousins
Paul George
Derrick Williams
Marshon Brooks
John Wall
Gordon Hayward
Tiago Splitter
Kawhi Leonard
Evan Turner


----------



## LarryCoon

TJChurch said:


> I don't recall saying I would. Ever played Hide-&-Seek? You know the person is out there, but it is far less fun if someone outright tells you where they are.


lol Are you serious? Dammit, I was really interested to know who is a better candidate right now.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

notorious_187 said:


> The Rookie/Sophomore draft is finished.
> 
> *Team Shaq*
> Blake Griffin
> Jeremy Lin
> Ricky Rubio
> Greg Monroe
> Markieff Morris
> Kemba Walker
> Landry Fields
> Norris Cole
> Brandon Knight
> Tristan Thompson
> *Team Charles*
> Kyrie Irving
> DeMarcus Cousins
> Paul George
> Derrick Williams
> Marshon Brooks
> John Wall
> Gordon Hayward
> Tiago Splitter
> Kawhi Leonard
> Evan Turner


Good God, Chuck got taken to school. Lin to Blake lobs all day


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

LarryCoon said:


> lol Are you serious? Dammit, I was really interested to know who is a better candidate right now.


LeBron is the clear MVP this season. I'd put Durant 2, and probably CP3 3

honorable mention for K-Love. Dude is ballin' out


----------



## Notorious

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Good God, Chuck got taken to school. *Rubio* to Blake lobs all day


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

notorious_187 said:


> Fixed it for ya.


Lin already whooped dat ass

Lin's hit list:


----------



## Notorious

So just because Lin had a better game than him he's better?

I guess you think Lin is better than Deron Williams too right?


----------



## Magic

can anyone that is talking about who the mvp is and declaring who the winner is or who it won't be please be quiet? Nothing more retarded than saying so and so will win the MVP when half the games haven't even been played.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Calm down, Jesus. Time will tell who is better. He certainly has a better jump shot.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Magic said:


> can anyone that is talking about who the mvp is and declaring who the winner is or who it won't be please be quiet? Nothing more retarded than saying so and so will win the MVP when half the games haven't even been played.


Are you ever not a butt hurt little bitch? Lebron is going to win MVP barring injury, deal with it.


----------



## Bogey

Magic said:


> can anyone that is talking about who the mvp is and declaring who the winner is or who it won't be please be quiet? Nothing more retarded than saying so and so will win the MVP when half the games haven't even been played.


I always thought it was pretty stupid that they announced the MVP while the playoffs are going on.


----------



## El Conquistador

notorious_187 said:


> So just because Lin had a better game than him he's better?
> 
> I guess you think Lin is better than Deron Williams too right?


----------



## Notorious

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Calm down, Jesus. Time will tell who is better. He certainly has a better jump shot.


Jannero Pargo has a better jumpshot than Rondo.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

notorious_187 said:


> Jannero Pargo has a better jumpshot than Rondo.


How relevant. 

You buying into Rubio hype is no better than others buying into Lin hype. I never said Lin was better than anyone, but you feel the need to go out of your way to start hating on him again.


----------



## Notorious

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> How relevant.
> 
> You buying into Rubio hype is no better than others buying into Lin hype. I never said Lin was better than anyone, but you feel the need to go out of your way to start hating on him again.


Actually no because at least the Rubio hype has lasted longer than 7 games, and I'm not overrating Rubio's skills based on a 7 game sample.

And all I said was that I felt Rubio/Griffin would have more lobs than Lin/Griffin.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

notorious_187 said:


> Actually no because at least the Rubio hype has lasted longer than 2 weeks.
> 
> And all I said was that I felt Rubio/Griffin would have moer lobs than Lin/Griffin, you're the guy who started comparing their skills as players.


All I said was Lin won head to head and posted a picture with a joke. Get the stick out of your ass about Lin already. Do you think it's a coincidence that you end up bashing the kid in an argument every single night ITT?


----------



## Magic

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Are you ever not a butt hurt little bitch? Lebron is going to win MVP barring injury, deal with it.


What have I ever been butthurt about. :lmao


I would have just called you guys straight up retarded, but I thought I'd just say the discussion taking place was retarded. To say a player is going to win the MVP half way through the season is completely idiotic and ignorant. Half the games Lebron has played were without Wade, so once Wade starts picking up his game Lebron's numbers will drop. If they Heat don't have the best record this season, and say the Thunder do, then that hurts his case even more since winning has always been apart of who wins the MVP. Durant could easily overthrow him as could CP3 if they get their teams to the top of the league.


----------



## Notorious

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> All I said was Lin won head to head and posted a picture with a joke. Get the stick out of your ass about Lin already. Do you think it's a coincidence that you end up bashing the kid in an argument every single night ITT?


I'm not the one who turned it into a Lin argument, you did.

I'm sorry...Rubio will have more lobs to Griffin than any other PG on Shaq's team. Is that better?

And these ESPN/TNT crews annoy me so much about the Celtics age.

We lost to the Pistons without KG or Brandon Bass but yet they blame it on our age. Did they blame it on the Pacers age when they lost to the Pistons?

FFS it's pathetic how every time we struggle or lose a game they blame it on our age (When we're not even the oldest team in the league) but no other team gets treated like that. The Mavs and Hawks are both older than us and I don't hear them going on and on about how they're old whenever they lose.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Magic said:


> What have I ever been butthurt about. :lmao
> 
> 
> I would have just called you guys straight up retarded, but I thought I'd just say the discussion taking place was retarded. To say a player is going to win the MVP half way through the season is completely idiotic and ignorant. Half the games Lebron has played were without Wade, so once Wade starts picking up his game Lebron's numbers will drop. If they Heat don't have the best record this season, and say the Thunder do, then that hurts his case even more since winning has always been apart of who wins the MVP. Durant could easily overthrow him as could CP3 if they get their teams to the top of the league.


That's fine, but I strongly believe LB will win MVP. There is nothing retarded about discussing league MVP at any point in the season. You act like something negative will stem from this.. it's just friendly banter in a thread designed for such until you roll up with your panties in a bunch


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

notorious_187 said:


> I'm not the one who turned it into a Lin argument, you did.
> 
> I'm sorry...Rubio will have more lobs to Griffin than any other PG on Shaq's team. Is that better?


I didn't turn it into a Lin argument at all. I posted a picture and a joke and you said OH YOU THINK LIN'S BETTER? THINK HE'S BETTER THAN D-WILL?? 

Stop being such a dip shit dude

seriously, you seem like a cool guy and well educated NBA fan until the slightest mention of Lin is made and then you go full retard


----------



## Magic

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> That's fine, but I strongly believe LB will win MVP. There is nothing retarded about discussing league MVP at any point in the season. You act like something negative will stem from this.. it's just friendly banter in a thread designed for such until you roll up with your panties in a bunch


You called him a lock, if you don't understand why that's retarded then I guess I'll just let you continue with your delusional thoughts.

And once again I don't think I've been butthurt at all in this thread once about anything basketball related.


----------



## HullKogan




----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Magic said:


> You called him a lock, if you don't understand why that's retarded then I guess I'll just let you continue with your delusional thoughts.
> 
> And once again I don't think I've been butthurt at all in this thread once about anything basketball related.


It's my opinion, and I said barring injury. When LBJ wins MVP will you understand why it wasn't retarded?


----------



## Notorious

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> I didn't turn it into a Lin argument at all. I posted a picture and a joke and you said OH YOU THINK LIN'S BETTER? THINK HE'S BETTER THAN D-WILL??
> 
> Stop being such a dip shit dude
> 
> seriously, you seem like a cool guy and well educated NBA fan until the slightest mention of Lin is made and then you go full retard


Yeah I can get that it may seem excessive with my Lin "hate". It may because I get annoyed because all I hear at work is "Lin this, Lin that", I hear constantly people overrating him, I go on Twitter it's the same thing, I go on a basketball forum, same thing. I was a fan at first but I've gotten tired and annoyed by him. Adding to the fact that I fucking hate the Knicks 

I'll try my best to cool down about it.


And UDK, LeBron is winning MVP this year. Accept it, the guy has played his ass off and earned it.

Rose doesn't deserve to repeat. SORRYFLEX.
Love's team isn't good enough.
Westbrook has arguably had a better season than Durant.

The only guys I see winning are LeBron or CP3. It makes LeBron's case even better that Dwyane Wade, Bosh and Spoelstra have all come out and said that LeBron is better than Wade and is the best player in the league.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Canadians should stick to talking about hockey IMHO


----------



## Magic

^^^:lmao, I know far more about basketball than you.



Dolph'sZiggler said:


> It's my opinion, and I said barring injury. When LBJ wins MVP will you understand why it wasn't retarded?


Present your opinion as an opinion then instead of a fact. When you say something is a lock you're stating it as if it's a fact. And you're doing it once again:"when LBJ wins...". Don't be so deluded in your thought that you can't comprehend why it's entirely possible for anyone else to win it.


----------



## Xile44

Shaqs Team

PG:Rubio/Brandon Knight/Norris Cole/Kemba Walker
SG-Jeremy Lin
SF-Landry Fields
PF-Blake Griffin/Tristan Thompson
C-Greg Monroe/Markieff Morris

Chucks Team
PG-Irving/John Wall
SG-MarSwag Brooks/Evan Turner
SF-Paul George/Gordan Haywood
PF-Derrick Williams/Kawhi Leonard
C-Demarcus Cousins/Thiago Splitter


Shaq picked 5 PG's LMAO

I think Chuck's team has more depth and balance and a good defensive group ( To bad defense is never played in these game's)


----------



## El Conquistador

Why can't the MAMBA win it?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Magic said:


> ^^^:lmao, I know far more about basketball than you.
> 
> 
> 
> Present your opinion as an opinion then instead of a fact. When you say something is a lock you're stating it as if it's a fact. And you're doing it once again:"when LBJ wins...". Don't be so deluded in your thought that you can't comprehend why it's entirely possible for anyone else to win it.


Sorry I don't feel the need to tip toe around and qualify everything I say. 'Well gee wiz, if the heat have the best record and LBJ keeps up his current play, I sure think he has a good shot at winning the NBA's most valuable player award'

fuck that.

and please. I've forgotten more about basketball than your bandwagoning ass will ever know


----------



## StarzNBarz

Anybody seen Boozer's fake hair?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

lol @ Pietrus' face after banking that in on accident

I loved that dude while he was here in Oakland


----------



## Magic

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Sorry I don't feel the need to tip toe around and qualify everything I say. 'Well gee wiz, if the heat have the best record and LBJ keeps up his current play, I sure think he has a good shot at winning the NBA's most valuable player award'
> 
> fuck that.
> 
> and please. I've forgotten more about basketball than your bandwagoning ass will ever know


Ok, I'm sure you do. After all, MVPs are decided half way through a season.


----------



## Xile44

So you can get in the Rising Star's and shooting skill's challenge by only playing one good week of basketball?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Xile44 said:


> So you can get in the Rising Star's and shooting skill's challenge by only playing one good week of basketball?


-It's going on 2 weeks now
-You say that as if he was playing bad basketball before, which obviously isn't the case, he just hadn't gotten his chance.


----------



## Notorious

He's the most talked about guy in sports, even though I'm not a fan, David Stern would be a dumbass to leave him off of All-Star Weekend, it would be a bad business decision.

Although I do think the only reason Shumpert was put in the Dunk Contest was so Lin could assist him.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Seriously. The All Star weekend is for the fans, and fans want to see Lin as much or more than anyone else in the league right now


----------



## MrMister

StarzNBarz said:


> Anybody seen Boozer's fake hair?


This is part of why I don't like the NBA sometimes. Maybe I should just flip it and it should be a reason to love it.


----------



## Notorious

Love watching Avery Bradley.

The kid is an elite defender and should make the All-Defensive 1st Team.

OH MY GOD! We've got a MrMister appearance in the NBA Thread for 2 consecutive days. 2012 really is the end of the world.


----------



## MrMister

I'm in it to win it notorious. MAVS ARE REPEATING. THAT'S A FACT.


----------



## Notorious

They have to since the Rangers pissed me off and didn't the World Series, some Texas team not from Houston has to win a title.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

MrMister said:


> I'm in it to win it notorious. MAVS ARE REPEATING. THAT'S A FACT.


inb4thebutthurtlakersfan


----------



## Notorious

Does Carlos Boozer have to yell so damn much during games?


----------



## Xile44

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> -It's going on 2 weeks now
> -You say that as if he was playing bad basketball before, which obviously isn't the case, he just hadn't gotten his chance.


It's 7 game's, why not reward guy;s who have been playing a whole season and not badly like Klay Thompson. But it's business, mine as-well throw Lin in as a replacement for Melo in the All Star Game ( If still hurt).


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Xile44 said:


> It's 7 game's, why not reward guy;s who have been playing a whole season and not badly like Klay Thompson. But it's business, mine as-well throw Lin in as a replacement for Melo in the All Star Game ( If still hurt).


I'm a Warriors fan and even I don't mind Klay being left off for Lin


----------



## Magic

My god you really are a dense cunt aren't you. :lmao


The Bulls really need Rose back, they can easily get in the playoffs without him, but they've yet to have a healthy roster for a long time and really need to build some chemistry with that starting group.


----------



## Notorious

Xile, Lin has had a bigger cultural/social impact than any other player in the NBA this season.

He's averaging 13/5 this whole season, that's including all of his games playing garbage minutes. Klay is averaging 8 points a game. Adding to the fact that Lin wasn't selected over Klay in the game, Norris Cole was.

If I were in David Stern's shoes, I wouldn't have hesitated to add Lin to ASW.


@UDK: On TNT they just said that the Bulls healthy starters have only played 5 games together. That's bad.

Oh and btw, these refs in the Boston/Chicago game are horrible, I'm not gonna be biased just because the Celtics are benefiting from the calls.


----------



## Xile44

notorious_187 said:


> Xile, Lin has had a bigger cultural/social impact than any other player in the NBA this season.
> 
> He's averaging 13/5 this whole season, that's including all of his games playing garbage minutes. Klay is averaging 8 points a game. Adding to the fact that Lin wasn't selected over Klay in the game, Norris Cole was.
> 
> If I were in David Stern's shoes, I wouldn't have hesitated to add Lin to ASW.
> 
> 
> @UDK: On TNT they just said that the Bulls healthy starters have only played 5 games together. That's bad.
> 
> Oh and btw, these refs in the Boston/Chicago game are horrible, I'm not gonna be biased just because the Celtics are benefiting from the calls.


You wouldn't be mad considering Rondo did not make it but Lin did? Business wise and financial opportunities I get it, im just not a fan of that, some one else said it best, if Ben Uzoh was doing what he he was doing I doubt he would get as much recognition as Lin. 
Enough with Linsanity, it's a rehash of Vinsanity, give him another name.


----------



## Notorious

Oh hell no, I'm not talking about the actual ASG.

However, the other events, why would I be mad about Lin making it? Once again, from a business perspective, how could you not put him in?

I agree with you Xile about the Ben Uzoh stuff, but speaking from a business perspective and how much recognition he's gotten the NBA, there's no way you leave this out. The Ben Uzoh stuff is all hypothetical, however in reality, whether it's Ben Uzoh, Jeremy Lin or Shelvin Mack...anyone who's had the impact off the court that Lin has had, there's no way you leave him off of ASG. No way. Too much money to be made with him there.


----------



## LarryCoon

Magic said:


> can anyone that is talking about who the mvp is and declaring who the winner is or who it won't be please be quiet? Nothing more retarded than saying so and so will win the MVP when half the games haven't even been played.


All I said was based on the games played, he deserves to be MVP as of now. Nothing wrong with that, if things change the next few weeks, then we might see a new front runner.

At least you were wise in not giving out an alternative frontrunning candidate.


----------



## Joel

Yeah, Rip has been dead or something, Rose has been in and out and Deng had that long layoff.

Just hope all get healthy soon


----------



## StarzNBarz

notorious_187 said:


> Does Carlos Boozer have to yell so damn much during games?


Just like Gasol


----------



## Notorious

Absolutely horrible second quarter from Boston.

Ray Allen is awful btw.


----------



## LarryCoon

Anyone else think Lin will be the starting PG for the east allstars or are we overestimating the Chinese voters?


----------



## chronoxiong

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QCYys449FA&feature=player_embedded

This chick has the hots for this "Jerry Linn" guy. The last "Jerry Linn" I ever heard of is Jerry Lynn from ECW. Lol...What a dumbass. But them tits...:ass


----------



## El Conquistador

umad NOAH > your entire front court, notorious? GET EM.


----------



## Notorious

Flex what big can't dominate our frontcourt? That isn't even impressive anymore.


----------



## El Conquistador

Noah should have made the all-star team. He dominates Hibbert 90% of the time. Guy has been a machine with Deng, Rose, and Rip all out for extended periods of time. Started off slow, but playing out of his mind now.


----------



## Notorious

The Bulls aren't gonna have three all-stars.


----------



## El Conquistador

They should have.


----------



## Joel

Fucking hell, Boozer. You're a fucking PF.


----------



## JM

Noah's been in beast mode lately no doubt. I think he was really out of shape at the start of the season but seems to be in top top form now.


----------



## Mikey Damage

This is a fucking awful 3rd quarter.


----------



## Notorious

Don't be surprised guys.

The Celtics are the #1 ranked defense in the NBA.


----------



## Oracle

Father Flex said:


> Noah should have made the all-star team. He dominates Hibbert 90% of the time. Guy has been a machine with Deng, Rose, and Rip all out for extended periods of time. Started off slow, but playing out of his mind now.


notsureifsrs.gif


----------



## TJChurch

I have to apologize to anyone who has posted in the last 5/6 pages, but I haven't been able to give any post my full attention since DZ talked about the "friendly banter" regarding MVP... My memory sucks (I've said as much before), but wasn't he one of the ones referring to Lebron winning it as a lock?! (While we're on the subject, his family in Ohio has been going WILD since people started calling him "LB" when his initials are _clearly_ "LJ".)

On the other hand, I have to agree that he might win "barring injury" or the awful play he is so often capable of, never mind (as someone else mentioned) the effect Wade playing more/better will have.

Oh, & if discussing that is "retarded", discussing which team will win the Title is... I'm not sure there's a word for how dumb &/or wasteful that is.


----------



## B-Dawg

lolnoah

Such a soft piece of shit.


----------



## Mikey Damage

DENGBANG.

dat all-star.


----------



## JM

Hypnotiq said:


> notsureifsrs.gif


There's really no reason to not be serious. Have you seen how well he's been playing the last 15 or so games?


----------



## Notorious

The Celtics offense sucks ass.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Don't be surprised. Bulls have the number 3 defense. 

Luol Deng is a BOSS.


----------



## Notorious

Bulls didn't win this game because of their defense, the Celtics offense is shitty whether it's Chicago or Detroit.


----------



## Magic

:lmao my god Celtics just blow it up already. This is not a contending team.


----------



## JM

Garnett should have played yesterday and rested his hip today. It's always bad when teams rest their guys against lesser opponents and they end up losing.


----------



## Notorious

Magic said:


> :lmao my god Celtics just blow it up already. This is not a contending team.


Who said they were?


----------



## B-Dawg

Bawlston


----------



## JM

Nick BatOOOOOm is a pretty good basketball player.


----------



## Notorious

I don't like the fact that Noah and Batum have been putting up their best numbers of the season after I traded them.


----------



## Champ

it's official.



> @TheRealJRSmith: New York Knicks It Is!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

Happy Bday Michael Jordan

GOAT


----------



## HullKogan

> @TheRealJRSmith: New York Knicks It Is!


----------



## B-Dawg

Who can take more shitty shots: JR Smith or Carmelo Anthony?

He isn't going to work out well for New York at all.


----------



## Xile44

WWF said:


> Who can take more shitty shots: JR Smith or Carmelo Anthony?
> 
> He isn't going to work out well for New York at all.


+1


----------



## Mikey Damage

Poor Tyson Chandler. Another teammate who doesn't play defense.


----------



## Myst

BOSS said:


> Poor Tyson Chandler. Another teammate who doesn't play defense.


This.


----------



## TJChurch

notorious_187 said:


> Bulls didn't win this game because of their defense, the Celtics offense is shitty whether it's Chicago or Detroit.


Not sure I've ever been that far West, but Chicago is known as "the Windy City", & I'd think that much wind would make it harder to suck.


----------



## Notorious

The contestants in the Haier Shooting Stars competition have been announced.

Representing New York: Landry Fields, Cappie Pondexter and Allan Houston.
Representing Texas: Chandler Parsons, Sophia Young and Kenny Smith.
Representing Atlanta: Joe Johnson, Lindsey Harding and Steve Smith.
Representing Florida: Jameer Nelson, Marie Ferdinand-Harris and Dennis Scott.

The only competition yet to be announced is the Skills Challenge.


----------



## Oracle

jeez stern must be gay for joe johnson or something that guys in everything


----------



## JM

Allan Houston!


----------



## Notorious

JM said:


> Allan Houston!


I know right? He's my second favorite Knick of all-time, only one before him is Walt Frazier.


----------



## JM

I wish he was in the celeb game instead.


----------



## Notorious

My predictions for tonight:
Bucks vs. *Magic*
Bobcats vs. *Raptors*
*Heat* vs. Cavaliers
Kings vs. *Pistons*
*Mavericks* vs. 76ers
T'Wolves vs. *Rockets*
Hornets vs. *Knicks*
Warriors vs. *Thunder*
Nuggets vs. *Grizzlies*
Wizards vs. *Jazz*
Suns vs. *Lakers*


----------



## Notorious

Anyone else find it funny that ESPN was originally supposed to show the Hornets/Knicks game tonight but when the Knicks started slumping and the Sixers went on that hot streak they switched it to Mavs/Sixers, but now I bet any money if ESPN knew what they knew now they would've never done that. THEM JEREMY LIN RATINGS!!!


----------



## TJChurch

notorious_187 said:


> Anyone else find it funny that ESPN was originally supposed to show the Hornets/Knicks game tonight but when the Knicks started slumping and the Sixers went on that hot streak they switched it to Mavs/Sixers, but now I bet any money if ESPN knew what they knew now they would've never done that. THEM JEREMY LIN RATINGS!!!


"THEM JEREMY LIN RATINGS!!!"... would mean almost nothing. Surely, some love him to the point they can't get enough, but others have certainly heard/seen/read more than enough. As for me, I am actually in a third proverbial boat: The one that waits until after "Leno" starts tonight, at which point I'll turn-on "Sportscenter" or even just come on this site & YouTube, & see all I need.


----------



## Notorious

The score in the Miami/Cleveland game with 5 minutes to go in 1st quarter.

Miami - 21
Cleveland - 2

:lmao


----------



## Chrome

Knicks down 4 at the half. That's not Linning.


----------



## Notorious

You wanna know what's really not Linning?

8 TO's in one half. Come on Linsanity, you only need 6 more in the 2nd half to break the record...it's your turn to make some more history.


----------



## Chrome

Speaking of Lin, lulz at this video:


----------



## Notorious

Nikola Pekovic is averaging 17/10 on 61% shooting in the last 10 games.

At last, at last. The Wolves have finally got a legit starting center.

Russell Westbrook collapsed on the court without any contact during OKC's game, he's now in the back. I hope he's fine.


----------



## TJChurch

notorious_187 said:


> The score in the Miami/Cleveland game with 5 minutes to go in 1st quarter.
> 
> Miami - 21
> Cleveland - 2
> 
> :lmao


I'm betting that has/had a lot to do with this story I heard while getting online last night:

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2012/basketball/nba/02/16/lebron.james.cavaliers.ap/index.html

And I'm betting that was the plan when he said it.

On behalf of the state of Ohio, let me remind "King Lames" that Florida is where most go to RETIRE!


----------



## HullKogan

If anything, tonight's game highlights the need for guys like Anthony and Smitty.


----------



## Notorious

OMGRUBIO!!!!







An amazing game from Dirk tonight. The Mavs trailed Philly by 14 at halftime. In the 2nd half, Philly scored 24 points. Dirk scored 24 points. Great win from the Mavs.


----------



## Hajduk1911

Rubio is awesome

now that the Knicks finally lost I hope this Lin story somewhat goes away, doesn't help MSG will have a whole interview dedicated to him and it will be an hour special. Not that I'm rooting against him, but I have a feeling the league will find him out soon


----------



## Notorious

I think that Lin starting off so ridiculously hot was the best thing and worst thing to ever happen to him. Instead of him just being a young inexperienced player learning his way, the media has hyped him like he is the MVP of the league.

So now he is getting attention from the media and quite frankly, all other teams in the league and its definitely affecting him. The fact that he was hero the last 7 games, the really bad turnovers were basically ignored by all media. Now people are slowly seeing how actually critically bad his turnovers are and now this is a loss, its now going to be a major sticking point. But for Lin, he cant ever go back to being just a regular 2nd year player finding his way. The expectations now are that he is Steve Nash, Chris Paul or any other MVP type of player. Which is totally unfair but that's when happens when you're the media's golden boy.


In other news, Stephen Jackson wants out of Milwaukee. His team of choice is to play for the Magic...Captain Jax was on Dwight's list of players he wanted Otis to acquire...Dwight gets his wish.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Funny. Semi-Pro was on back to back tonight on Bravo. The same night the Heat played the Cleveland Cavaliers. #IRONY


----------



## Xile44

Fuck Yeah, Brook Lopez is likely to play tonight in limited minute's.


----------



## MrMister

notorious_187 said:


> I think that Lin starting off so ridiculously hot was the best thing and worst thing to ever happen to him. Instead of him just being a young inexperienced player learning his way, the media has hyped him like he is the MVP of the league.
> 
> So now he is getting attention from the media and quite frankly, all other teams in the league and its definitely affecting him. The fact that he was hero the last 7 games, the really bad turnovers were basically ignored by all media. Now people are slowly seeing how actually critically bad his turnovers are and now this is a loss, its now going to be a major sticking point. But for Lin, he cant ever go back to being just a regular 2nd year player finding his way. The expectations now are that he is Steve Nash, Chris Paul or any other MVP type of player. Which is totally unfair but that's when happens when you're the media's golden boy.
> 
> 
> In other news, Stephen Jackson wants out of Milwaukee. His team of choice is to play for the Magic...Captain Jax was on Dwight's list of players he wanted Otis to acquire...Dwight gets his wish.


No one thinks Lin is Nash or Paul or fucking John Stockton.

For the last time, Lin was/is hyped to the stratosphere because he's a New York Knick. It's also the fact that the media always overrates a single player for wins. Wins are a team statistic, not an individual one. This reality is clearly contrary to the media's narrative.


----------



## TJChurch

MrMister said:


> No one thinks Lin is Nash or Paul or fucking John Stockton.


Speak for yourself... You don't, & I certainly don't, but some seem to act/talk that way. (On the side, try watching a Gonzaga college game some time; They talk about Stockton like his best days are still happening.)



MrMister said:


> For the last time, Lin was/is hyped to the stratosphere because he's a New York Knick.


This is the biggest bull outside of Chicago or Pamplona.


----------



## MrMister

Nope, no one is saying he's Chris Paul. If they are, they're idiots and not worth listening to. If he's compared to Paul it's hyperbolic dramatic effect. It's said to get a reaction. It's not serious.

New York Knick could be Chicago Bull or Boston Celtic or LA Laker. It's about him being in a huge market city. If he was a Portland Trail Blazer he wouldn't get this same hype.


----------



## Notorious

I haven't heard any Paul or Stockton comparisons but all I hear is Lin/Nash comparison.

Hell, last night in the Suns/Lakers and also during the Hornets/Knicks game the commentators must've compared those guys at the minimum 5 different times in each game.


----------



## TJChurch

MrMister said:


> New York Knick could be Chicago Bull or Boston Celtic or LA Laker. It's about him being in a huge market city. If he was a Portland Trail Blazer he wouldn't get this same hype.


Purely speculative.. But as we all have a right to do that, I will as well, & say I disagree. For one, if he were in Chicago, he'd probably get compared (visually or otherwise) to Rose, or overshadowed by him, etc... Same with Kobe in LA, etc.


----------



## MrMister

notorious_187 said:


> I haven't heard any Paul or Stockton comparisons but all I hear is Lin/Nash comparison.
> 
> Hell, last night in the Suns/Lakers and also during the Hornets/Knicks game the commentators must've compared those guys at the minimum 5 different times in each game.


During games it's kinda more excusable. Most of their stuff is stream of consciousness improvisation. Comparisons are pretty normal. But saying he's as good as the best PGs right now is ridiculous.

Obviously I don't watch as much NBA coverage as you do, so you do have a better feel for it than I do. I just wonder if your rage hate for this story sways your perception. That's all.


----------



## Notorious

Lin is decent, he has some potential. He obviously needs to work on his TO's because he leads the league in them by a landslide. He's also from what I've seen, not a good defender.

Although I don't think he'll keep up putting up the numbers he is now.

I'd say Lin is a top 25-30 PG in the NBA.


----------



## StarzNBarz

HA.. ESPN said "***** in the armor" after the knicks lost to the Hornets.

http://www.chicagotribune.com/sns-rt-nba-linespnl2e8di0nm-20120218,0,141317.story


----------



## Xile44

> Avery Johnson told beat writers late Saturday that Brook Lopez will not play Saturday vs. the Bulls, but will start Sunday vs. the Bucks, then miss the Knick game Monday before returning to the lineup Wednesday vs. the Magic and Dwight Howard. The Nets, said Johnson, want to avoid back-to-backs for Lopez..


Cant wait to see him, he is going to be rusty though.


----------



## Notorious

So wait ESPN called Lin a *****???


----------



## Xile44

:LMAO


----------



## Xile44

Net's leading Bulls 19-3 is this real life?


----------



## Notorious

Even though majority of us have guessed it, Kobe has come out and said that all the trade rumors are affecting Pau's play.

Zach Randolph is expected to make his return in about 2 to 3 weeks from his MCL injury, the Grizzlies are gonna be such a good team, my hope is that they finish with a seed where they can have home-court in the 1st round but it's doubtful.


----------



## Xile44

Hump 24 point's- 18 Reb- 5 Assist- 2 Block's on 10-15 shooting

Deron 29 Point's and 8 Assist

Brooks with 19 


Even if we don't get Howard, Deron you can have a line-up of Deron-Brooks-Gil-Christ-Hump-Lopez :gun:


----------



## Notorious

Xile, you're sadly mistaken.

The C's are gonna draft Gilchrist when we trade Paul Pierce to whichever team drafts him.

Anyway in other news, John Wall is offended at being drafted 12th overall in the Rising Stars challenge draft and I don't blame him. I don't think Lin, Williams, Morris, Marswag or Kemba are better than him. Wall should've been at lowest the 7th or 8th pick.


----------



## Magic

Potential does not make you better than anyone, if Wall wanted to be drafted higher then he should have had a better season.


----------



## Xile44

notorious_187 said:


> Xile, you're sadly mistaken.
> 
> The C's are gonna draft Gilchrist when we trade Paul Pierce to whichever team drafts him.
> 
> Anyway in other news, John Wall is offended at being drafted 12th overall in the Rising Stars challenge draft and I don't blame him. I don't think Lin, Williams, Morris, Marswag or Kemba are better than him. Wall should've been at lowest the 7th or 8th pick.


Wall was a steal for Chuck.


----------



## Mikey Damage

alright. who changed the title?


----------



## Notorious

Magic said:


> Potential does not make you better than anyone, if Wall wanted to be drafted higher then he should have had a better season.


So you're telling me that Derrick Williams, Markieff Morris, Marshon Brooks, Kemba Walker and Jeremy Lin have all had better seasons than John Wall?

Wall hasn't had a spectacular season but Wall is better than all of those guys and none of them have had better seasons than Wall. And no Lin hasn't had a better season, one week ≠ a season.


----------



## Magic

he's having an inefficient season on a bad team. His stats mean nothing when the Wizards are as bad as they are.

Whether you like to admit it or not, Lin lead a team without its stars, except Chandler, to as many wins in 2 weeks as the Wizards have had all season. Lin deserved to be picked ahead of Wall for the simple reason.


----------



## Notorious

The majority of players selected are on bad teams and aren't put up efficient numbers so that argument is invalid.

I could see your point using Lin's wins compared to Wall's but wins shouldn't matter in an event like this because the majority of players in the game are on bad teams.


----------



## StarzNBarz

what the hell is this, Jeremy Lins greatest hits on NBATV.. take this shit off


----------



## Notorious

StarzNBarz said:


> what the hell is this, Jeremy Lins greatest hits on NBATV.. take this shit off


And people wonder why I'm not a Lin fan.


----------



## kobra860

notorious_187 said:


> Xile, you're sadly mistaken.
> 
> The C's are gonna draft Gilchrist when we trade Paul Pierce to whichever team drafts him.
> 
> Anyway in other news, John Wall is offended at being drafted 12th overall in the Rising Stars challenge draft and I don't blame him. I don't think Lin, Williams, Morris, Marswag or Kemba are better than him. Wall should've been at lowest the 7th or 8th pick.


The Wizards have looked so bad this year that it has negatively affected everyone's perception of Wall's impact on the team.


----------



## JM

Steph Curry is a pretty good basketball player.


----------



## LarryCoon

Xile44 said:


> Net's leading Bulls 19-3 is this real life?


No Derrick Rose and MarShon Brooks is back. That kid is pretty good.


----------



## Xile44

LarryCoon said:


> No Derrick Rose and MarShon Brooks is back. That kid is pretty good.


No Brook Lopez and no Damion James. Bulls were 18-1 at home and the only below .500 team they have lost to are the GSW.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

JM said:


> Steph Curry is a pretty good basketball player.


Steph- 36 and 6 assists
Monta- 33 and 6 assists

still lost by 1 to Memphis


----------



## StarzNBarz

:shocked: I didn't know Jeremy Lin was a big drinker!


----------



## Dub

http://ll-media.tmz.com/2012/02/18/0218-jeremy-lin-*****-1.jpg
:lmao :lmao ESPN


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

DubC said:


> http://ll-media.tmz.com/2012/02/18/0218-jeremy-lin-*****-1.jpg
> :lmao :lmao ESPN


Racism is cool ESPN :no:


----------



## Magic

it's not racist, go looking up the saying if you don't already know it. Although the guy will probably be fired for it which kind of sucks.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Magic said:


> it's not racist, go looking up the saying if you don't already know it. Although the guy will probably be fired for it which kind of sucks.


I know what a ***** in the armor means, just like ESPN knew what they were doing by making that headline with the obvious double entendre


----------



## Notorious

I looked at the headline at first and the word ***** never occurred to me as a racial slur (I knew it was I just didn't notice) until I went on Yahoo to check my e-mail and saw the headline.

Somebody's getting fired.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

notorious_187 said:


> I looked at the headline at first and the word ***** never occurred to me as a racial slur (I knew it was I just didn't notice) until I went on Yahoo to check my e-mail and saw the headline.
> 
> Somebody's getting fired.


Pretty much. Does it surprise me that some writer would pull this out to try and get noticed? Not really. But it's borderline shocking that any editor would give this the okay


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Speaking of things getting by editors/producers.. how does this little snippet make it to the final cut?

http://www.nba.com/video/games/lakers/2012/02/17/0021100455_phx_lal_recap.nba/

skip to 42 seconds in


----------



## Notorious

All he says is "Gortat drives to the bucket"

I don't see what's so wrong with that.


----------



## StarzNBarz

And he drives to the fuck it! :lmao


----------



## B-Dawg

Yeah, I clearly hear "FUCK IT!"

Good stuff.


----------



## mavsfan41

mavs gonna take down linsanity today!!!!


----------



## JM

He's already lost. What's the point of doing something if you don't do it first?


----------



## Notorious

My predictions for today's games:
*Mavs* vs. Knicks
Magic vs. *Heat*
*Celtics* vs. Pistons
*Kings* vs. Cavaliers
Bobcats vs. *Pacers*
Bucks vs. *Nets*
Jazz vs. *Rockets*
Sixers vs. *Wolves*
*Nuggets* vs. Thunder
*Lakers* vs. Suns


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

notorious_187 said:


> My predictions for today's games:
> *Mavs* vs. Knicks
> Magic vs. *Heat*
> *Celtics* vs. Pistons
> *Kings* vs. Cavaliers
> Bobcats vs. *Pacers*
> Bucks vs. *Nets*
> Jazz vs. *Rockets*
> Sixers vs. *Wolves*
> *Nuggets* vs. Thunder
> *Lakers* vs. Suns


I'll play along:

Mavs
Heat
Celtics
Cavs
Pacers
Bucks
Rockets
Sixers
Thunder
Suns

Mavs/Knicks should be entertaining at least. Wish Melo were returning

lmao @ dirk hating on that guys breath


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Shumpert on Dirk??? My God Dantoni is a retard


----------



## Notorious

D'Antoni has Shumpert guarding Dirk.

Yes Amar'e is that awful defensively.

Although I like the idea of putting Marion on Lin.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

notorious_187 said:


> D'Antoni has Shumpert guarding Dirk.
> 
> Yes Amar'e is that awful defensively.
> 
> Although I like the idea of putting Marion on Lin.


Matrix + they are running Dirk at him a lot of the time. Looks like another 6+ TO game for Linsanity

here comes Earl


----------



## JM

Has he had a game w/o 6 Turnovers? lulz


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

JM said:


> Has he had a game w/o 6 Turnovers? lulz


Maybe 1. He's had like 6 more turnovers than anyone in history through his first 7 starts


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

FLagrant foul????

what a weak ass call


----------



## Notorious

J.R.'s off to a great start.

Hope he plays like this next week when he's starting on my fantasy team.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I considered picking Earl up but the Knicks have too many guys once Melo comes back for me to really like his value. 

Lin 0 TOs 10 minutes into the game. A new personal record, no doubt.


----------



## Notorious

J.R. is gonna be the 6th man DZ.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Holy fuck the Knicks are on fire

and yea, he'll get some looks, but my league isn't that deep and I don't really have anyone to drop for him. can't see him getting more than 10-12 PPG and probably 1.5 3PT and maybe a steal wrapped up with a bad FG%.


----------



## Notorious

Well I have to choose between him, OJ Mayo and Devin Harris to start at one of my guard spots. I'll gladly start JR over those two.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Yea Devin Harris has been beyond awful. I'd have dumped him weeks ago if he were on my team


----------



## Notorious

That was a super travel by Lin.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

nice outlet pass Dirk


----------



## Notorious

I don't even bat an eye when Dallas goes down by double digits early cause I already know they're gonna come back. See Philly game.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Yea Dallas always does that, plus the Knicks might be the most prone team in the league to giving up runs with their defense and streaky offense


----------



## Notorious

It's so clear who these ESPN commentators (Mostly Tirico) want to win.

Dirk hits a three. Tirico: Ehh Dirk hits a three.
J.R. or Fields hit a three: OMG JR SMITH WIT DAH THREE THIS IS WHAT THE NBA IS ALL ABOUT!!!

The Knicks regular commentators are more un-biased and intelligent than the national TV commentators. They actually have one of the best crews if you ask me.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Frazier is hilarious.

I have a ton of respect for Hubie Brown and think he is a great color guy.. but Mike Breen is 10 X the play by play guy that Tirico is. Tirico is horrible calling football or basketball. I can't stand the MNF booth of Tirico and Jon 'everybody is great' Gruden


----------



## WWE

Jeremy Lin actually went an entire half without a turnove-


..o wait.


----------



## B-Dawg

Is ESPN.com down for you guys?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Cycloneon said:


> Jeremy Lin actually went an entire half without a turnove-
> 
> 
> ..o wait.


12 pts 6 dimes and only the 1 TO

good half, even the haters have to admit it


----------



## Notorious

The Lakers have signed Gilbert Arenas.

He's set to make his debut tomorrow.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

notorious_187 said:


> The Lakers have signed Gilbert Arenas.
> 
> He's set to make his debut tomorrow.


source? I can't find anything that confirms this


----------



## WWE

http://...............com/articles/...-arenas-not-the-answer-for-los-angeles-lakers

I was wondering why he's been on FA for a long time


----------



## Notorious

I saw it on the RealGM forums.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

notorious_187 said:


> I saw it on the RealGM forums.


And what was their source? lol. Anyone can post something on a forum but it doesn't mean much without a source


----------



## Notorious

Ok it isn't official yet, as of now it's only rumored.

Only an idiot like D'Antoni has 6'4 guys guard Dirk.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Knicks defense has been appalling in the 3rd quarter


----------



## WWE

Lamar go back to Los Angeles


----------



## Notorious

ESPN is so racist.

Everytime Jeremy Lin has a highlight they switch it to a feed at the Hong Kong restaurant in NYC.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Racism is the ***** in ESPN's armor


----------



## Notorious

Yahoo Sports is saying that the Lakers are gonna announce the signings of Gilbert Arenas and Allen Iverson on the same day, Darius Morris will be waived.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

notorious_187 said:


> Yahoo Sports is saying that the Lakers are gonna announce the signings of Gilbert Arenas and Allen Iverson on the same day, Darius Morris will be waived.


Talk about raping whatever team chemistry they had. Let's sign two over the hill chuckers who still think they are 20 point per night scorers

also, we were right about someone losing a job for that racist headline http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-knicks-linheadline


----------



## Notorious

Exactly. Iverson/Arenas are both Fisher level bad.

Iverson is below Fisher level bad IMO.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I used to love me some Hibachi, but he just sucks now. He shot like 25% from 3 playing in Orlando, where Dwight makes every shooter more effective... if that isn't a tell tale sign that he shouldn't be on an NBA roster anymore then I don't know what is


----------



## Notorious

Lamar Odom is awful.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I love Steve Novak


----------



## JM

Might as well see how it works with Iverson and Arenas before writing it off. Both the 2000 and 2001 Laker championship teams had over the hill vets playing roles off the bench so it is possible it could help them. Those teams obviously had a much better Fisher and Shaq in his prime but ya, wait and see ya?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

JM said:


> Might as well see how it works with Iverson and Arenas before writing it off. Both the 2000 and 2001 Laker championship teams had over the hill vets playing roles off the bench so it is possible it could help them. Those teams obviously had a much better Fisher and Shaq in his prime but ya, wait and see ya?


Arenas and Iverson don't have the mentalities that guys like Horry and Rick Fox had


----------



## JM

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Arenas and Iverson don't have the mentalities that guys like Horry and Rick Fox had


We're not talking Horry or Fox here or even that big of a role. Ron Harper...Horrace Grant...Brian Shaw...


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

You think AI and Hibachi will be content to ride the bench and play 10-15 minutes a game? I don't

They are both guys who can't play off the ball. The only thing they can possibly add to your team is scoring while dominating the ball. How is that going to work when Kobe is already putting up 6 more shots per game than any other player in the league this season?


----------



## Notorious

Can Mike Tirico be any more biased?

You're a NATIONAL commentator, not a New York Knicks commentator.


----------



## JM

Who knows how it will work but they don't have much choice but to play whatever role their given as the alternative is unemployment. It's not like the phone's ringing for either of them. Iverson is BROKE. Arenas is a gimp that is lucky to have a job anywhere. Neither are in a position to be picky.


----------



## Notorious

Ok so apparently it was a parody account and the Lakers are not signing Iverson.

However the Arenas signing is still a rumor and very likely.


----------



## Magic

Maybe notorious and DZ should wait and see what their roles will be with the team before saying it is doomed before even seeing it.


awww, MWP+AI+Arenas would have lead to gun fight with the crowd. GREATNESS would have been upon us. 8*D


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

notorious_187 said:


> Can Mike Tirico be any more biased?
> 
> You're a NATIONAL commentator, not a New York Knicks commentator.


It's horrible


JM said:


> Who knows how it will work but they don't have much choice but to play whatever role their given as the alternative is unemployment. It's not like the phone's ringing for either of them.


Even if there is a 10% chance they both have somehow seen the light and become great team players and contribute while being model citizens, there is a 90% chance it blows up in the Lakers face if they really go down this road

the only thing I see about Iverson though is that he's rumored to be joining the D Leauge soon lol http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/NBA-s...834288.html;_ylt=AvEhe0m1zSorwSu3FseyiUS8vLYF


----------



## JM

90% chance of what? If it doesn't work out they don't play. I don't understand how the Lakers can lose in this situation.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

You don't see how having volatile personalities like Arenas and Iverson in your locker room bitching about their role could hurt a team's chemistry? You already have Artest and Mike Brown going after each other. It's going to be nothing but distractions and the Lakers will be a circus act instead of a basketball team.

but again, I'm seeing rumors of Iverson to the D League and Venezuela, not the Lakers.


----------



## Notorious

Horrible loose ball foul called on Dirk.

That call probably seals the game for the Knicks.


----------



## JM

Not really, no. If Kobe was disgruntled then sure.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

The risk/reward just isn't there. Neither guy has been a productive NBA player in years, and they are both divas.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

The ball was still in Amare's hand when the shot clock ran out


----------



## JM

If it doesn't work they send them home. There is no risk at all. Don't make something out of nothing.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

JM said:


> If it doesn't work they send them home. There is no risk at all. Don't make something out of nothing.


I disagree, so we'll see what happens. Again though, I seriously doubt they sign Iverson, and have my doubts that they would bother with Arenas either.


----------



## Notorious

Does it annoy anyone else that every time Lin scores or makes a nice pass ESPN always cuts to an Asian in the crowd cheering?

I mean seriously...


----------



## TheRealThing

notorious_187 said:


> Does it annoy anyone else that every time Lin scores or makes a nice pass ESPN always cuts to an Asian in the crowd cheering?
> 
> I mean seriously...


I believe that's his family.


----------



## Notorious

It's not always his family though, I think that was the only time they showed his family.


----------



## MrMister

I got my first good look at Lin. He deserves the hype. Those Novak 3s are what killed the Mavs though. Lin capped them with a 3 of his own.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Miami rocking their NWO unis

ah man J-Rich isn't playing? : (


----------



## Notorious

Alright guys I'm sold.

Lin is fucking legit.


----------



## Magic

he'll be legit until Melo comes and ruins him with his isos, ballhogging, and everything else he does that ruins offenses.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

over/under 1 quarter before this gets out of hand


----------



## Notorious

The Heat should do the "white hot heat" thing like they do in the playoffs every home game so they can hide all the empty seats.


----------



## Magic

Some analyst should calculate how many travels LBJ gets away with in a season. I think it would be very telling of how much the refs favor star players.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Yea Miami is a miserable sports town. Well, basically the entire state of Florida. Too many transplants from other states who have no attachment to the home town teams 

it's stupid that the state has 2-3 teams in every major sport


----------



## C-Cool

Great game between the Knicks and Mavericks.

As for Lin, he's going to be as legit as Carmelo lets him be. Lets hope this is just the beginning for Lin, and not the high point of his career.


----------



## Notorious

A lot of you may disagree with me and say I'm "hating" but Lin should enjoy all this love he gets now. Because of how hyped he is and how much ESPN hypes him up, hell the whole game they were commentating as if they were the Knicks regional announcers and not national un-biased commentators...the fans will turn on him. That's one of the main reasons Miami was so hated last season because of how much ESPN and other sports media outlets hyped these guys as if they were the Dream Team reincarnated.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I think Miami was hated last year for 3 reasons. 1.) LBJ's 'the decision' 2.) The introduction of LB and Bosh that felt more like a championship celebration and 3.) LBJ's not 5, not 6, not 7....

what a fucking shot by Wade


----------



## Notorious

Which media outlet aired The Decision?
Which media outlet aired the introduction of the Big 3?
Which media outlet has a section of their website devoted just for the Heat, no other NBA team but the Heat?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

You can't blame ESPN for the decision or the introduction. They couldn't have aired either of them if the Heat players hadn't agreed to do them in the first place


----------



## Perfect Poster

Lin came out of nowhere though. An undrafted 2nd year player out of Harvard. Lebron was the best in the world that left his hometown for a chance at a title. Completely different situations.


----------



## Magic

JVG is talking directly about Rose right now. :side:

Now he said he actually is using him as an example. :kobe


----------



## Notorious

DISCOUNT DOUBLE CHECK!


----------



## chronoxiong

I'm glad Linsanity came through today. Lin's turnovers need to be down but he has shown me that he is a legit PG. He's definitely better than many backup PGs in the league right now. Definitely starter material.


----------



## Magic

MAGIC JOHNSON, WHAT A GUY.


----------



## HullKogan

Smith was a good pickup.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Bill Clinton is a boss


----------



## Bogey

notorious_187 said:


> A lot of you may disagree with me and say I'm "hating" but Lin should enjoy all this love he gets now. Because of how hyped he is and how much ESPN hypes him up, hell the whole game they were commentating as if they were the Knicks regional announcers and not national un-biased commentators...the fans will turn on him. That's one of the main reasons Miami was so hated last season because of how much ESPN and other sports media outlets hyped these guys as if they were the Dream Team reincarnated.


I'm enjoying how the Knicks have been playing and believe that without a doubt Jeremy Lin has earned his way into being a starter. ESPN's been talking about him way too much however. 

It might be because there's absolutely nothing else to talk about in February. But that network exists to build players and teams up and then tear them down with glee. 

I've also never understood the Tebow comparisons they've been trying to push.


----------



## Notorious

There shouldn't be a Tebow comparison.

Tebow would suck the whole game except for the last 5 minutes and win the game, Lin is usually good the whole game.


Also, LeBron is the best defender in the league. He can literally guard every position. If he doesn't win DPOY, that award has no credibility.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

The only comparison to Tebow is the media coverage. Any other parallels people are trying to draw are retarded


----------



## Notorious

:lmao


----------



## Magic

notorious_187 said:


> There shouldn't be a Tebow comparison.
> 
> Tebow would suck the whole game except for the last 5 minutes and win the game, Lin is usually good the whole game.
> 
> 
> Also, LeBron is the best defender in the league. He can literally guard every position. If he doesn't win DPOY, that award has no credibility.


Dwight is going to win and rightfully so. He carries that defense and makes it top 5 every year, without him it would be bottom five.


----------



## Xile44

Morrow will be wearing Drazen Petrovic Jersey to pay tribute, Sweet.


----------



## Xile44

We actually have a center now, cant wait to see Lopez


----------



## StarzNBarz

notorious_187 said:


> :lmao


woah


----------



## LarryCoon

I think Lebron is theoretically the best defender in the league, but Howard's position naturally grants him a better ability to protect the basket (by being a taller shot-blocker and the center position being mostly positioned on the low post close to the basket). Without the handchecking rule and increased athleticism than ever before, quick perimeter players are just much harder to shut down nowadays. 

I have no problem with either of those two winning DPOY they both deserve it.


----------



## Notorious

I thought we were back but it's over, we suck.

Danny blow it up at the deadline.


----------



## Magic

Why wait until the deadline? The faster you do it, the better the pick you will have at the end of the year.


----------



## Notorious

I'm in favor of blowing it up now but apparently Danny wants to give it a "couple more weeks" before he makes his final decision.

He's already said that we're not contenders and he's ready to blow it up at any minute but the big 3 & Doc are saying that they like the team and the team is good so he's giving them a couple weeks to prove themselves I guess. They're not doing a good job btw.


----------



## MrMister

notorious_187 said:


> I thought we were back but it's over, we suck.
> 
> Danny blow it up at the deadline.


Hasn't been the best sports year for you has it. I can relate. F'n Cowboys.


----------



## Notorious

Not really.

The pain of losing in the big game and now the Celtics are done.


----------



## Magic

he's far too negative with his teams...and bipolar. Look on the bright side of things Notorious.


----------



## Notorious

I'm just speaking the truth about the Celtics. We're not contenders, and we aren't playing good basketball. The LOLKnicks will probably pass us up in the standings by Wednesday.

We started playing good basketball and we were rolling (We won 10 of 11) and now it's just...back to the same old ish that it was before we started rolling.

On the bright side of the things, our young guys have a lot of potential. Rondo is Rondo, Bass has been great for us this season. Avery Bradley is already an elite defender IMO and arguably the best defensive PG in the league. JaJuan Johnson & E'Twaun Moore have so much potential, E'Twaun really stepped it up as the backup PG when Rondo & Dooling were out. Steamer has potential too but he never stays in the game long because he's a fouling machine. I can't wait till we get "THE FUTURE" Jeff Green back.


----------



## Magic

I remember in 2010 when Colts lost in the superbowl and then Lakers were in game 7 against the Celtics and it was looking bad at one point. I was about to break my TV at that point, it would have probably been the worst year in my life regarding sports.


----------



## Notorious

2008 would've been great if it wasn't for David fucking Tyree.


----------



## B-Dawg

notorious_187 said:


> I'm just speaking the truth about the Celtics. We're not contenders, and we aren't playing good basketball. The LOLKnicks will probably pass us up in the standings by Wednesday.
> 
> We started playing good basketball and we were rolling (We won 10 of 11) and now it's just...back to the same old ish that it was before we started rolling.
> 
> On the bright side of the things, our young guys have a lot of potential. Rondo is Rondo, Bass has been great for us this season. Avery Bradley is already an elite defender IMO and arguably the best defensive PG in the league. JaJuan Johnson & E'Twaun Moore have so much potential, E'Twaun really stepped it up as the backup PG when Rondo & Dooling were out. Steamer has potential too but he never stays in the game long because he's a fouling machine. I can't wait till we get "THE FUTURE" Jeff Green back.


Why are you so confident you'll get Green back?


----------



## Notorious

Him saying he wants to come back, Danny wanting to bring him back.

Plus he's traveled with the team on some road trips this season, Danny has went to some of his doctor visits with him, I think Danny even helped pay for his surgery. It's almost as if he's a member of the team.

I don't think he's a lock to re-sign with us, however we're the heavy favorites.


----------



## El Conquistador

Rumors circulating about Rose wanting the Bulls to acquire Pau Gasol.


----------



## Magic

no thank you to anyone on the Bulls.


----------



## El Conquistador

I find Derrick actually being assertive like that unlikely. Quiet, reserved kid who placed all the blame for the loss against the Heat on himself. Plus, is Gasol a drastic upgrade over Boozer? IDK about that.


----------



## Xile44

Holy Shit!! KD and Westbrook combine for 91 point's, KD with 50 and Westbrook with 40, Iblocka with a trip dub also.


----------



## Magic

42 of 46 FGs, 105 out of 124 points from Ibaka, Westbrook, and Durant. They NEED to keep Ibaka for their future, even if it means trading that bum known as Perkins.


----------



## MrMister

First time I watched OKC this year. Holy shit this team is good. Obviously they won't play that well every night but this is a scary team.

A triple double with 10+ blocks is the fucking hard way. Ibaka ftw.


----------



## Myst

Holy crap @ Durant, Westbrook, and Ibaka! Ridiculous game from all three of them!


----------



## Notorious

When was the last time a team had two players score 40+? Don't worry I'll wait.

Amazing performance from OKC tonight. Durant with 51, Westbrook with 40, Ibaka with the triple dub, the only thing to make it complete is if Harden had 20+ off the bench.

Nonetheless, great performance from those three guys.

But I get on Twitter and I see what's trending and I find out that ESPN is comparing Jeremy Lin to Magic fucking Johnson. fpalm


----------



## B-Dawg

Westbrook and Durant combining for 91 is ridiculous. Those two alone could've beaten most teams.


----------



## Magic

notorious_187 said:


> When was the last time a team had two players score 40+? Don't worry I'll wait.
> 
> Amazing performance from OKC tonight. Durant with 51, Westbrook with 40, Ibaka with the triple dub, the only thing to make it complete is if Harden had 20+ off the bench.
> 
> Nonetheless, great performance from those three guys.
> 
> But I get on Twitter and I see what's trending and I find out that ESPN is comparing Jeremy Lin to Magic fucking Johnson. fpalm


Last year, Wade and Lebron. Pretty sure they combined for more points too.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

Showtime thinks he's the shit yo


----------



## Notorious

Westbrook and Durant combined tonight outscored 7 teams who played.

And despite Westbrook, Durant and Iblocka's monster games not to be overlooked is Ersan Ilyasova who had a 29 point, 25 rebound game tonight.



Magic said:


> Last year, Wade and Lebron. Pretty sure they combined for more points too.


I don't recall LeBron and Wade both dropping 40 in the same game last season.

I do remember LeBron, Wade and Bosh all having 30 points in one game against the Rockets last year though.


----------



## MrMister

Magic and Lin seems totally reasonable at this point.

Oh yeah, is everyone else really annoyed by Steve Broussard? I think that's his name.

edit: It's Chris Broussard.


----------



## Notorious

Magic is the greatest PG of all-time. Lin isn't even a sure-fire top 10 PG currently in the NBA.


----------



## MrMister

LOL you thought I was serious. Come on.


----------



## Magic

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Showtime thinks he's the shit yo


who is this showtime you speak of? DO YOU SEE ANYONE NAMED SHOWTIME? that's what I thought.


----------



## Notorious

MrMister said:


> LOL you thought I was serious. Come on.


:nas


----------



## Notorious

Damn, Westbrook gets no love.


----------



## Magic

:lmao Ryan


----------



## Notorious

Kobe just put Lakers management on point with postgame statements to trade Pau Gasol or say they're not going to trade him.


Kobe said he'd prefer Lakers don't trade Pau but said a decision needs to be made for Gasol to put his "whole heart" into game.

Pau Gasol: "I'm not trying to force things; I'm not trying to force the team if they want to trade me to trade me tomorrow."

Kobe knew what he was doing by talking about it, half-smiling when he was done: "You got some bulletin news for your story?"

Pau: "It would be nice to know one way or the other for my mind's sake, but I don't know if I'm in a position to really demand that at all


----------



## Magic

RONDO for Pau, fuck yeah. :side:


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Trade Pau to Houston for Lowry and Scola


----------



## Magic

if only they would give us Lowry, that would be wonderful.


----------



## Myst

Durant and Westbrook outscored 7 teams that played today and had the same # of points as Philly. Crazy.


----------



## Dub

Myst said:


> Durant and Westbrook outscored 7 teams that played today and had the same # of points as Philly. Crazy.


Who cares, Lin won today


----------



## Notorious

Ersan Ilyasova was also one point and 5 rebounds away from a 30-30 game.

A lot of players had some big nights today.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Magic said:


> if only they would give us Lowry, that would be wonderful.


Throw in a first round pick or two


----------



## LarryCoon

Boston will never do Rondo for Pau. Boston would have to add on around 7 million in salary just to make things match up. Rondo for 11 million a year is much better than Pau for 18 million a year.


----------



## Notorious

The C's are not trading Rondo unless we get a superstar or at least an All-Star that can lead a team to deep playoff runs or a championship. Pau is not that guy.


----------



## Magic

You guys are underestimate the power of the Lakers and the stupidity of Ainge.


----------



## Notorious

The stupidity of Ainge?

Please elaborate.


----------



## Magic

Perkins and Nate for Green. BRILLIANT.


----------



## Notorious

Perkins is overrated, I'd take Jeff Green over him any day.

Perk is a product of KG, in actuality there isn't much of a difference between him and JO's play this season.


----------



## B-Dawg

Their starting C and good bench player for a player who isn't good at anything, has a fucked heart and may not return to the team. Nice.


----------



## Notorious

The reason Nate was traded was because he was breaking the locker room rules and according to Shaq in his book, Danny & Doc felt all Nate wanted to do was play around and worry about Twitter.

And once again, there really hasn't been a difference in Perk & J.O.'s play this season. Perk is a product of Kevin Garnett.

Jeff doesn't have a fucked heart, he had something in his heart which has been removed and he'll be fine once he's done with rehab. And as posted earlier the Celtics are the heavy favorites to re-sign him this season.


----------



## Magic

You said the same thing about West this past offseason. Whoever gives him the best contract, most playing minutes, and better role will sign him. Celtics either trade Pierce now or likely loss Green in the offseason because I doubt he wants to be a bench player.


----------



## B-Dawg

How is Perkins a product of Garnett? By that logic, wouldn't he be better playing against one of the top defenders in the NBA in Ibaka?


----------



## Notorious

Magic said:


> You said the same thing about West this past offseason. Whoever gives him the best contract, most playing minutes, and better role will sign him. Celtics either trade Pierce now or likely loss Green in the offseason because I doubt he wants to be a bench player.


Actually no I didn't. We were set to sign West in a sign and trade but once the CP3 deal with the Lakers fell through the Hornets didn't want to do the S&T anymore so we couldn't offer the same amount of money and the Pacers could offer more. And West would've been starting for the C's if we signed him.

@WWF: LOL at comparing Ibaka to prime KG for the most part. And even to this day, KG is still an elite defender, something Ibaka is not. The Celtics are the #1 defense in the NBA because of KG, he is our defensive anchor. Ibaka is just a good shot blocker.


----------



## peep4life

Ive been saying this to my friends since his rookie year, Green is garbage. Can't shoot, too small to play power forward. He's the reason they didn't beat the Lakers two years ago, guy missed so many open shots it was ridiculous


----------



## Magic

notorious_187 said:


> Actually no I didn't. We were set to sign West in a sign and trade but once the CP3 deal with the Lakers fell through the Hornets didn't want to do the S&T anymore so we couldn't offer the same amount of money and the Pacers could offer more. And West would've been starting for the C's if we signed him.


I meant Delonte, not David.


----------



## Notorious

Magic said:


> I meant Delonte, not David.


As for Delonte, we offered him the same amount of money as Dallas offered. Yes he's a starter for Dallas but he doesn't play starter minutes, Delonte would probably be playing the same amount of minutes that he's playing for Dallas in Boston this season as Allen's backup and at backup PG at times.


----------



## Magic

but that wasn't my point. You said he was going to resign with the Cs because all the reports and everything indicated that he would but instead he went with a better team and one where he would likely get a better shot at the championship. Green will likely do the same, he isn't exactly young, but I doubt he wants to go through a rebuilding process.


----------



## Notorious

Well actually I figured we weren't bringing Delonte back when we signed Keyon Dooling.

And you earlier you talked about Green wanting to be a starter and now you talk about him wanting to go to a team contending for a championship...tell me what contending teams would Jeff start on?


----------



## Magic

No I said Green would likely want to go where to a team where he would get a bigger role, more money, etc. If he wants a backup role, which he would likely have if the Cs dont trade Pierce, then he would likely go to a team contending team over being the sixth man on the Celtics.


----------



## Notorious

Not that it matters but before the season started, Danny and Doc were saying that they were gonna start Jeff Green and bring Paul Pierce off the bench. Now if they were willing to do this in 2011, I think they'd be willing to do it in 2012.

But whatever, even if Jeff doesn't come back my only hope is that the rebuilding doesn't take as long as it did last time.


----------



## Xile44

Can't believe we started this Linsation. Now we me chrush him. INB4 Deron redeem's himself against Lin.


----------



## Notorious

Some good news (Well to me is it since he's one of my favorites). Wilson Chandler is supposedly meeting with the Denver Nugget front office today to negotiate a contract. Hopefully all goes well, they need him in the worst way now since they've been really struggling since Gallo went down.


----------



## Xile44

NBA @NBA Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
2012 #AllStar – Taco Bell Skills Challenge Participants: @StephenCurry30 @RussWest44 @tp9network @KyrieIrving @John_Wall @DeronWilliams


----------



## Xile44

Deron and Curry previously won the contest

2008
Deron Williams Breezes To Skills Title
Deron Williams shook off some jitters in the first round and was flawless in the finals (no missed shots, every pass through the hoops) to edge Chris Paul for the 2008 Playstation Skills Challenge title. Williams’ final time of 25.5 seconds was just one tick off the all-time mark set by Steve Nash in the first round in 2005.

GO Deron!!


----------



## Notorious

Jason Terry on Jeremy Lin: "His success is 95% because of D'Antoni's system. If you play 46 minutes a game in this league, you have an opportunity to put up some nice numbers. Again, it is what it is. He’ll have to maintain this pace. It’s going to be tough. Ask anybody: Give them an opportunity, ball in their hands, 20-plus shots and you better do something.


----------



## Bogey

notorious_187 said:


> Jason Terry on Jeremy Lin: "His success is 95% because of D'Antoni's system. If you play 46 minutes a game in this league, you have an opportunity to put up some nice numbers. Again, it is what it is. He’ll have to maintain this pace. It’s going to be tough. Ask anybody: Give them an opportunity, ball in their hands, 20-plus shots and you better do something.


LOL Someone's mad. I guess Steve Nash is a nobody because he played under Mike D'Antoni and had Amare Stoudamire on his team too.


----------



## Notorious

The Suns still to this day run pretty much the same offense as D'Antoni did, only difference is they changed coaches.


----------



## B-Dawg

Why is there a game on right now? Really awkward time, for a Monday.


----------



## MrMister

I think it's President's Day, but don't quote me.


----------



## El Conquistador

Welcome back, MR. MVP.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Of course asshole D Rose comes back to play meaningless games the week before the AS break because I'm playing him in the shortened 4 day fantasy week


----------



## El Conquistador

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> *Of course asshole D Rose* comes back to play meaningless games the week before the AS break because I'm playing him in the shortened 4 day fantasy week


Watch your language, dumb *******.


----------



## RKO920

We better wipe the floor with the Nets.


----------



## Notorious

Father Flex said:


> Watch your language, dumb *******.


:lmao

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Father Flex again.

I'm not even gonna bother watching the Bulls game. Why? Because they're playing the Hawks, the most boring team in the NBA.


----------



## Stax Classic

Hey, HEY, *HEY!!!* Don't you talk about Josh Smith like that!


----------



## Joel

Thibs really doesn't believe in resting Deng


----------



## Notorious

Rondo is suspended 2 games for throwing the ball at a referee last night because he felt he got fouled on a layup.

Our next two games are against the Mavs and Thunder.

Losing record city here we come.


----------



## B-Dawg

You said Nate was traded for being essentially a dumbass. Rondo's a bigger one.


----------



## Notorious

Nate's issues were off the court.

For example, Nate posting a video on Twitter of him, Shaq, KG and Big Baby all dancing in the locker room on Halloween to Waka Flocka. Danny and Doc made a rule that these guys can't post videos of team members playing around in the locker room but Nate did it anyway.


----------



## HullKogan

notorious_187 said:


> Jason Terry on Jeremy Lin: "His success is 95% because of D'Antoni's system. If you play 46 minutes a game in this league, you have an opportunity to put up some nice numbers. Again, it is what it is. He’ll have to maintain this pace. It’s going to be tough. Ask anybody: Give them an opportunity, ball in their hands, 20-plus shots and you better do something.



Magic Johnson on Jeremy Lin: "His basketball IQ, his ability to know what play to run, what pass to make, how to run the pick-and-roll or a stutter-step to hold the defense, that's stuff you can't teach....He's also got that swagger and that confidence that you need to be successful on the basketball court." 







I think Magic's opinion might carry _a bit_ more clout. :busta


----------



## Notorious

Not saying Magic is wrong because he very well may be right, but he is an idiot who changes his opinion daily.

One day he says Lin isn't for real, next day Lin is the future.
One day he thinks LeBron is the best, next day LeBron's overrated.
One day he thinks Kobe is the best, next day he changes his opinion.


----------



## MrMister

Terry isn't wrong. I'm sure his 95% is hyperbolic even if he doesn't understand hyperbole. What he doesn't say and should is that Lln has totally taken advantage of his opportunity.


----------



## Notorious

I'll LOL if the Celtics win these next two games without Rondo.

It'll probably be because Honey Badger gets extended minutes.

The moment everyone's been waiting for is here: Carmelo is set to make his return tonight and Baron Davis may even make his debut.


----------



## B-Dawg

Tyrann Mathieu doesn't play for the Celtics.


----------



## Notorious

Avery Bradley > Tyrann Mathieu.


----------



## TJChurch

Seems not all the stars are happy in Hollywood for Oscar season:

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-lakersdiscontent

You get nothing for Odom to the defending Champs. Now, you upset Bryant by (constantly) maybe trading Gasol. (Though you did give Kobe a coach known for bowing to star players.) Goodbye, Title chances.


----------



## Magic

notorious_187 said:


> Not saying Magic is wrong because he very well may be right, *but he is an idiot who changes his opinion daily.*
> 
> One day he says Lin isn't for real, next day Lin is the future.
> One day he thinks LeBron is the best, next day LeBron's overrated.
> One day he thinks Kobe is the best, next day he changes his opinion.


Sounds like someone else I know...............8*D


----------



## Notorious

Apparently Floyd Mayweather is betting 900,000 dollars that the Nets will beat the Knicks tonight.

Great boxer but he's an idiot. He's doing a great job of blowing his money, he better hope he doesn't end up like Tyson did.


----------



## Xile44

notorious_187 said:


> Apparently Floyd Mayweather is betting 900,000 dollars that the Nets will beat the Knicks tonight.
> 
> Great boxer but he's an idiot. He's doing a great job of blowing his money, he better hope he doesn't end up like Tyson did.


He clearly hate's Lin, after all he was the guy who said if Jeremy was black he would not be getting attention as much as he is.


----------



## TJChurch

Xile44 said:


> He clearly hate's Lin, after all he was the guy who said if Jeremy was black he would not be getting attention as much as he is.


In the words of the late Benoit, "Prove (him) wrong!"


----------



## Notorious

I could not see myself betting $900,000 on a meaningless basketball game just because I dislike one of the players.


----------



## El Conquistador

Great start for the Knicks. I told you guys to take them seriously but nah, easy first round match-up for the higher seeds.


----------



## Magic

No one is going to take them seriously until the team proves it can play with that offensive killer known as Melo. They still will be an easy first round out though.


----------



## El Conquistador

Sig bet, UDK. If the Knicks win their first round match-up, I pick your sig and you wear it for two weeks.


----------



## Magic

that's fine with me Flex. Better ask Shady to make me a personnel one.


----------



## El Conquistador

Ha. You're going to be embarrassed. Vice versa. You can occupy my sig' if I lose my side of the bet.


----------



## Magic

orly? I wonder how a Bulls fan is going to stomach a sig proclaiming Kobe as the GOAT.


----------



## Notorious

J.R. Smith's haircut is awful.


----------



## B-Dawg

notorious_187 said:


> J.R. Smith's haircut is awful.


I thought I was the only one who noticed it yesterday, but then Ball Don't Lie had a full story on it.


----------



## Notorious

Yesterday during the game I thought it was it was like 2Pac's haircut in Juice but in today's game they showed interview with him where had his head down the whole time and his hair looks so ridiculous. I can't even put it into words.


----------



## JM

From what I heard it's apparently meant to be a shot on Lebron's hairline.


----------



## Dub

JM said:


> From what I heard it's apparently meant to be a shot on Lebron's hairline.


:lmao


----------



## Notorious

Shawn Marion has to lead the league in missed layups.


----------



## B-Dawg

That honor likely goes to Big Baby Davis.


----------



## Notorious

Usually about 3 times a game, Marion will miss a layup and then get the offensive rebound put it back up and miss again. He's got to lead the league in missed layups.

I feel bad for Orlando with the Glen Davis thing. I know Brandon Bass was a "black hole" in Orlando (He hasn't really been one in Boston), but every game I watch Glen Davis looks awful.


----------



## B-Dawg

Weren't the Celtics supposed to have passed Orlando in the standings by now, Notorious?


----------



## Notorious

Orlando stopped sucking and we started sucking...again.



Marswag, y u got so much swag?


----------



## B-Dawg

FUCK YOU, LARRY SANDERS. DWIGHT WAS TAKING A THREE AND YOUR BLACK ASS BLOCKS IT?


----------



## TJChurch

WWF said:


> Weren't the Celtics supposed to have passed Orlando in the standings by now, Notorious?


He said that, I think, but changes opinions more than my clock changes the time.


----------



## Notorious

I predicted that the Celtics would pass up Orlando, that's not an opinion that's a prediction. Not all predictions come true though (Although I wish this one would've).


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

Go Mavs!


----------



## RKO920

I love Lin, but I'd take Deron any day. If you put Deron on the Knicks, it's a championship team.


----------



## Notorious

The Nets out there shitting on the Knicks.

Lin's also been a non-factor for the most part.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

Its gonna look soooooo bad on Melo if NY goes down tonight to NJ lol.


----------



## chronoxiong

Kris Humphries is perhaps the #1 heel in the NBA right now. More than Lebron. That crowd sure was booing him hard.


----------



## Notorious

Deron Williams is in god mode.

32 points, 8 three pointers, he's hit 4 in 4 consecutive possessions including a 4 point play and the 3rd isn't even over yet.


----------



## El Conquistador

How can you blame this loss on Melo? The guy hasn't had the ball at all or dominated any possessions yet. If they lose, that is...


----------



## Notorious

You blame this loss on Deron Williams and the Knicks poor defense.

Also adding to the fact that the Nets shut Jeremy Lin down.

But of course it isn't over yet...


----------



## C-Cool

Deron Williams just wasn't having that tonight.

Meanwhile... The Knicks chemistry is now officially a Work-In-Progress. And their defense gets exposed.


----------



## LarryCoon

chronoxiong said:


> Kris Humphries is perhaps the #1 heel in the NBA right now. More than Lebron. That crowd sure was booing him hard.


I don't get it. Didn't Humphries divorce Kim? Shouldn't Odom be the number one heel?

At least people stopped being butthurt about a 1 hour ESPN special.


----------



## Notorious

The LeBron hate has cooled down, I mean I don't even hate him as much this season. In fact, Miami isn't even the team I hate the most this season, they're not even top 5 anymore.

I have no problem with Miami except for when people try to hype them up as if they're this unbeatable team that's already got the championship won.


----------



## B-Dawg

Poor Bucks just can't beat the Magic, even when they should have. Ryno's just too good.


----------



## Zen

Racist ESPN cunts lol

http://copcop.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/54390218-jeremy-lin-*****-1.jpg


----------



## Xile44

Daeron 38 point's, Swag with 18 and 5 assist, Hump with 14-14, with a healthy Lopez we got a nice core, and throw in Harrison Barnes or Gil-Christ. Great Core if Howard fails.


----------



## Notorious

Xile, if the Nets fail to get Howard...I don't think Deron stays.

So apparently J.O. wants the Celtics to have a players-only meeting but Pierce refuses. In the game against Dallas today, I heard at one point the commentators talking about a rift in the locker room and I can only assume once again it's Rondo and the young guys vs. the vets.


----------



## B-Dawg

lolceltics


----------



## HullKogan

AssholeKnicks.


----------



## Xile44

notorious_187 said:


> Xile, if the Nets fail to get Howard...I don't think Deron stays.
> 
> So apparently J.O. wants the Celtics to have a players-only meeting but Pierce refuses. In the game against Dallas today, I heard at one point the commentators talking about a rift in the locker room and I can only assume once again it's Rondo and the young guys vs. the vets.


Outside of Dallas, there aren't really much option's, it's between Brooklyn and Mav's and I love how he is automatically leaving Brooklyn, 30 Million and a young core just to play with an aging Dirk.
To be fair Nets have just as good of a chance as any team to sign if not better.


----------



## Notorious

WWF said:


> lolceltics


I agree. I hope Pierce, J.O. & Allen are all traded at the deadline (Since it's clear we're blowing it up at the deadline).

I want K.G. to stay and he probably will just because I doubt any team wants to take on his contract, he's still an elite defender and he can still hit the jumper, and he got off to a bad start but he's been playing his ass off. Ray "I can only shoot 3's but I'm inconsistent at that" Allen and Paul "Chucker" Pierce can keep it moving. It's bullshit that Pierce made the ASG over Rondo just because Pierce put up great numbers for 2 weeks.





*inb4notoriouschangeshisopinioneveryday*


----------



## B-Dawg

Damn man, you change your opinion every day.


----------



## Notorious

WWF said:


> Damn man, you change your opinion every day.


I KNOW!


----------



## StarzNBarz

just pathetic...


----------



## Dub

What a first half for lakers, keep it up!!!!


----------



## Notorious

The Blazers aren't making the playoffs.

Denver lost Ty Lawson to injury tonight. So now they're without Lawson, Nene and Gallo. Uh-oh.


----------



## Magic

Why did no one mention the offensive killer aka Melo. Guys I need some ideas for what Flex's sig is going to be when the Knicks ultimately lose in the first round. :hmm:


----------



## MrMister

Knicks really do need to get up around the 5 spot to have a chance. At 7 or 8 they're one and done.


----------



## TJChurch

Magic said:


> Why did no one mention the offensive killer aka Melo. Guys I need some ideas for what Flex's sig is going to be when the Knicks ultimately lose in the first round. :hmm:


Speaking of offensive killers, you CANNOT make this up:

http://fox411.blogs.foxnews.com/post/17714405115/is-kim-kardashian-angling-to-become-kim


----------



## Dub

TJChurch said:


> Speaking of offensive killers, you CANNOT make this up:
> 
> http://fox411.blogs.foxnews.com/post/17714405115/is-kim-kardashian-angling-to-become-kim


fpalm


----------



## HullKogan

TJChurch said:


> Speaking of offensive killers, you CANNOT make this up:
> 
> http://fox411.blogs.foxnews.com/post/17714405115/is-kim-kardashian-angling-to-become-kim


Wtf Jeremy Lin doesn't have a black penis, how can this be?


----------



## Myst

Kim Kardashian seems so desperate, it's pathetic. First Tebow declined dat ass and I'm guessing Linsanity will too.


----------



## TJChurch

Myst said:


> Kim Kardashian seems so desperate, it's pathetic. First Tebow declined dat ass and I'm guessing Linsanity will too.


I have a feeling TT declines all of them without even looking at pics. As for Lin, if not, I think we can officially alter definitions, & call him "Linsane".


----------



## peep4life

Portland will probably sneak is an the 8th seed. I don't see Denver being able to sustain the lead with all these injuries, also expect Houston to fall off as well.


----------



## Xile44

> Marc J. Spears @SpearsNBAYahoo Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Hawks Joe Johnson is returning to ATL to have MRI on injured knee and will miss next 2 games. Looks like an AllStar no go probably now.


Replacement? J.Smoove deserves it.

Shump may not participate in the dunk contest 
He's resting right now for the Knicks due to some tendinitis, and Alan Hahn mentioned last night on the pregame show that it seems like a likely option for Shumpert to sit the festivities out to get 100%


----------



## MrMister

Greg Oden just had ANOTHER micro fracture surgery. He's done yet again and probably this time for good. Hopefully for him he took care of his money.


----------



## Notorious

J-Smoov or Rondo should replace Johnson, preferably Josh.

Some updates for you guys:
- Manu Ginobili and Tiago Splitter are out for 2 weeks with their respective injuries.
- Marvin Williams is requesting a trade from the Hawks.
- The Cavs have signed Manny Harris to a 10-day contract.
- The Lakers are interested in acquiring Michael Beasley.
- If the Lakers can't acquire Ramon Sessions, then they will sign Gilbert Arenas.


----------



## WWE

Lol. I know that Knicks lost during the Lin era and before Melo retured against the Hornets.. But come on. You have Melo, Stoudamire, I'll even throw in Chandler and Lin. And you still lose, to New Jersey? IN MADISON SQUARE GARDEN?

Their next two games are against Hawks and Heat I think. This ain't good if they can't play along together. They are going into the highlight factory and if they dont straighten up accordingly they are gonna but butt fucked by Miami


----------



## Arya Dark

*Interesting quote from Charles Oakley via Jim Rome 

"KG's not a tough guy. He's one of the weakest guys ever to play the game at his position." 

http://www.jimrome.com/junglehighlights?uri=channels/465575/1608723

*


----------



## Notorious

Everyone's weak compared to Charles Oakley.

But anyway, Frank Isola (Who's a beatwriter for the Knicks), is reporting that he talked to Brian Scalabrine and Scal said that Dwight to the Nets is pretty much a done deal and that the majority of players in the league already know this. Frank goes on to say that he's talked to some players from the Magic and that they agree with Brian, that it's pretty much a done deal. The players are comparing the feeling of Dwight going to Brooklyn to Carmelo going to the Knicks, everyone knew it was inevitable.

Interesting...at least for Orlando's sake, they better try to at least get Marswag back in return.


----------



## Xile44

notorious_187 said:


> Everyone's weak compared to Charles Oakley.
> 
> But anyway, Frank Isola (Who's a beatwriter for the Knicks), is reporting that he talked to Brian Scalabrine and Scal said that Dwight to the Nets is pretty much a done deal and that the majority of players in the league already know this. Frank goes on to say that he's talked to some players from the Magic and that they agree with Brian, that it's pretty much a done deal. The players are comparing the feeling of Dwight going to Brooklyn to Carmelo going to the Knicks, everyone knew it was inevitable.
> 
> Interesting...at least for Orlando's sake, they better try to at least get Marswag back in return.


Dont wanna see a gutted roster but damn watch it happen. We are going to have to take back Hedo and even Duhon (Fuck) Orl would be stupid to not get Swag in return along with Lopez, Picks.

If we are the only team he will resign with, we should have leverage. If we take back Hedo we are keeping either are a pick or Swag. 

Nelson-Swag-GilChrist-Anderson-Lopez could be their line-up, then they go from there and build a young core with more lottery picks the following year.


----------



## Xile44

Cycloneon said:


> Lol. I know that Knicks lost during the Lin era and before Melo retured against the Hornets.. But come on. You have Melo, Stoudamire, I'll even throw in Chandler and Lin. * And you still lose, to New Jersey? IN MADISON SQUARE GARDEN?*
> 
> Their next two games are against Hawks and Heat I think. This ain't good if they can't play along together. They are going into the highlight factory and if they dont straighten up accordingly they are gonna but butt fucked by Miami


----------



## Notorious

Kris Humphries played the perfect heel last night.

Was legit laughing when the Nets would miss a shot and he would come out of nowhere and fly in and get the offensive rebound and the fans would all start booing the shit out of him.

I find this picture of the 3 Knicks all talking shit to Humphries while he walks away and ignores him hilarious:


----------



## Xile44

notorious_187 said:


> Kris Humphries played the perfect heel last night.
> 
> Was legit laughing when the Nets would miss a shot and he would come out of nowhere and fly in and get the offensive rebound and the fans would all start booing the shit out of him.
> 
> I find this picture of the 3 Knicks all talking shit to Humphries while he walks away and ignores him hilarious:


When the crowd was chanting you suck, and he made the free throw then shhh'd the crowd that was funny. Melo got a tech for tripping Hump, then Chandler got ejected for walking up to Hump when the Net's were in there Huddle. Would love to keep him if we get Howard, but damn are teams really afraid to sign him? I was shocked to see we were able to re sign him to a 1 year 7 Mill deal while no other team locked him up.


----------



## Oracle

So Marvin Williams wants out of the NBA ?

nobody will want him he's badly overpaid aswell


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Williams seemed destined to be a stud coming out of UNC


----------



## Notorious

Hypnotiq said:


> So Marvin Williams wants out of the NBA ?
> 
> nobody will want him he's badly overpaid aswell


The Hawks can always amnesty him so that way teams won't have to pay him that contract.



Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Williams seemed destined to be a stud coming out of UNC


He could've been but he doesn't have a good work ethic. When the Hawks are missing their star players and they need him to come through he usually does and puts up strong numbers and shows off his potential but he's lazy and when the Hawks have Joe, J-Smoov and Horford he has no problem just deferring to them and cruising on by.



I'm digging the Team USA jerseys for the Olympics this year:


----------



## JM

The amnesty window has closed.


----------



## Oracle

JM said:


> The amnesty window has closed.


For this year ? or for good ?


----------



## Notorious

Well if that's true then that sucks but Marvin Williams is still a good player, like I said he's just lazy. There's one team that will accept any player you try to trade to them because they love being horrible...and that's the LOLCATS.


----------



## JM

You can only amnesty someone in the off-season of a new CBA.


----------



## Notorious

Los predictions for the night:
*Pistons* vs. Cavaliers: _The Pistons are on a roll, they're 7-3 in their last 10...dare I say it, they're actually playing some good basketball. Lawrence Frank has been doing a fantastic job the last couple of weeks. Greg Monroe has been playing his ass off, as well as Brandon Knight, Stuckey and BG. _

Hornets vs. *Pacers:* _This is a game the struggling Pacers should win but don't let their record fool you, the Hornets aren't a slouch of a team. However, the Pacers should win this._

Kings vs. *Heat: * _Blowout city is my prediction but wouldn't be surprised if the Kings of Sacramento kept it close. OT: I think in the future, Isaiah Thomas & DeMarcus Cousins has the potential to be one of the best PG/C combinations in the league. If Tyreke Evans get back to level of the play he was at his rookie year and the Kings draft Harrison Barnes or Michael Kidd-Gilchrist, these guys are for real._

Sixers vs. *Grizzlies:* _This is my prediction for game of the night, I think it may potentially go to overtime however the Grizzlies edge this one out. OT: I can't wait till Z-Bo comes back in a few weeks._

*Spurs* vs. Blazers: _The Blazers have really been struggling, Nate McMillan has been getting outcoached on a consistent basis and these guys can't close out games to save their lives. Did I forget to mention Tony Parker is playing at an MVP level and the Spurs have won 11 straight?_


----------



## Magic

^^^No, teams still have their ammnesty avialable to them if they have not used it.


----------



## Notorious

That's what I thought UDK that teams could still use their amnesty if they hadn't used it yet, it just had to be on contracts that were signed in the previous CBA. Because I remember reading articles when the amnesty clause when the analysts were saying that some teams were waiting to see how this season goes before they decide who they should amnesty.


----------



## JM

Well yes it goes till 2015 or something but you can only do it in the off-season so (for now I should have said) the window is closed.


----------



## LarryCoon

Fans booing Humphries who is now an enemy of Kim Kardashian, which means fans are indirectly cheering Kim. Pathetic. Go boo Odom for gods sake


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

Lamar should have stayed in LA,he is awful and just doesn't fit with our team.I liked the idea initially mainly due to the fact he had a great season last year winning the sixth man of the year award,but I want him gone he sucks so bad.


----------



## Notorious

Apparently Derrick Favors will replace the injured Tiago Splitter in the Rising Stars Challenge and Jeremy Evans will replace the injured Iman Shumpert in the dunk contest.


----------



## RKO920




----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

notorious_187 said:


> Apparently Derrick Favors will replace the injured Tiago Splitter in the Rising Stars Challenge and Jeremy Evans will replace the injured Iman Shumpert in the dunk contest.


I consider myself a pretty hardcore NBA fan and I had to google Jeremy Evans to find out who he is


----------



## Notorious

Jeremy Evans has got mad hops.


----------



## JM




----------



## Notorious

He's a sick dunker but Paul George is still my pick to win it.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Larry Bird said PG has a dunk that's never been seen before. He's my pick as well since Shumpert is out


----------



## Notorious

Yeah now that Shumpert is out (Which means no Lin), PG is my pick to win it.


----------



## Oracle

I was reading something last week that Paul is trying to get Larry Bird to do something with him at the dunk contest


----------



## Notorious

If he does, he wins hands down.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

Holy shit Portland snapped the Spurs 11 game win streak with a 40 point beatdown lmao thank god!!

EDIT: Didn't know TP,or Duncan sat out, but still wow!


----------



## LarryCoon

Not too high on the Spurs. They were the no1 seed last year and got punked by Memphis without Rudy Gay. Its over for that squad.


----------



## Magic

last year is over, this is a completely new year and their young bench has only gotten better. not to mention that they didnt have Duncan, Manu, and Parker today, how many teams won't get blown out with their top stars?


----------



## LarryCoon

Their bench isn't the problem, their stars were the problem. Duncan was bullied by Marc Gasol in every rebound. Tony Parker and Ginobli couldn't score consistently on Mike Conley and Tony Allen. They can't depend on Tiago Splitter on the playoffs. Now Grizzlies got Rudy Gay back.


----------



## Magic

Wasnt Manu hurt? Or Parker? One of the two were hurt. Either way, Grizzles were a terrible matchup for them, there was a reason the Grizzles wanted to play them after all. I think they would have beaten nearly any other team in the playoffs had they not lost to the grizzles.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

la needs to get their shit together and i don't think that's happening any time soon with that idiot offensively inept coach mike brown, a center who can't beat double teams after 6 years, the worst starting PG of the last 10 years and a SF who can't space the floor for shit and has a poor handle. even kobe hasn't been that good this season but he's had too much of a load to carry and their halfcourt offense is struggling too much so he ends up forcing shots with the clock winding down. i blame this on mike brown more than anything. cleveland had the same problem with this guy in the playoffs. the only play they ran was lebron high screen and roll or iso at the top of the key.



LarryCoon said:


> Their bench isn't the problem, their stars were the problem. Duncan was bullied by Marc Gasol in every rebound. Tony Parker and Ginobli couldn't score consistently on Mike Conley and Tony Allen. They can't depend on Tiago Splitter on the playoffs. Now Grizzlies got Rudy Gay back.


this. spurs have no bigs at all to help duncan who has declined so much defensively (no lateral movement to cover face up PFs, worse help defense). guys like splitter and undersized guys like blair as tenacious as they may be can't guard the bigger guys in the league. a team with a good frontline could have their way with them. i'm not high on la but i have no doubt they could beat the spurs. they're just not good enough and have weaknesses a lot of teams can exploit. their backcourt is still amazing though when manu's healthy and parker's having a great year. still gets to the rim at will.


----------



## B-Dawg

http://twitter.com/#!/andy_vasquez/status/172351733064933376/photo/1



> Nets appear to be setting up a special pregame pyrotechnic show, with Dwight Howard in town. What a coincidence.


lolnets. They're desperate.


----------



## Xile44

WWF said:


> http://twitter.com/#!/andy_vasquez/status/172351733064933376/photo/1
> 
> 
> 
> lolnets. They're desperate.











Some group of fans decided to put Howard's face on this stick. 

Also, SVG say's Brooks can develop into a great scorer and Brooks already has moved up to the number 3 spot on rookie rankings after sustaining injury. If we trade with you guy's, is there anyway we keep him?

Hump and Farmar are out tonight while Shawne is done for the season. Watch Howard shit on our weak front court.


----------



## Magic

lol no way you guys keep Brooks.


----------



## Xile44

Dwight should really come in free agency, but whatever.


----------



## Xile44

Also Rondo is gonna replace JJ in the All star game, J-Smoove got robbed again.


----------



## Xile44

Not only is our SF position the worst, we lead the league in SF season ending injuries with 3. All of them are foot injuries also.









If the 2014 All-Star game ain't in Brooklyn then fuck the NBA.


----------



## Notorious

FUCK YES!!!!!

Fuck Josh Smith, Rondo should've originally made the ASG. Josh Smith should have Paul Pierce's spot.


----------



## Oracle

Wilson Chandler is in Toronto 

interesting


----------



## Notorious

Swerve.


----------



## B-Dawg

He'd kill his career there.


----------



## JM

Interesting indeed. I'm not sure how much Denver is willing to match, I'm sure it's a lot though.


----------



## Notorious

The predictions for the night:
Hornets vs. *Cavaliers*
Celtics vs. *Thunder*
*Kings* vs. Wizards
*Pistons* vs. Raptors
Magic vs. *Nets*
Hawks vs. *Knicks*
Bucks vs. *Bulls*
Sixers vs. *Rockets*
Jazz vs. *Wolves*
Warriors vs. *Suns*
Lakers vs. *Mavericks*
Nuggets vs. *Clippers*


----------



## Notorious

Absolute BS that Kevin Durant is Joe Johnson's replacement in the three point shootout.

He finished last place in the contest last year hitting only 6 three pointers but yet they want him back?

The Warriors are the #1 three point shooting team in the league but yet they have no representation in the contest. Brandon Rush or Klay Thompson > Kevin Durant.


----------



## Magic

Josh Smith>Rondo's all star bid, but Rose is out so he should get spot. 


WWF he would do better with the Raps with their building core than the Nuggets which already have their star SF in Gallo. Gallo and Chandler are basically the same thing, can they really afford to keep them both long term?


----------



## Notorious

Umm how about no?

Rondo should've originally been an All-Star over Pierce so the coaches are just making up for their mistake.

Besides, Josh Smith probably could've been named the replacement by Stern if he didn't go crying to the media and criticizing the NBA.


----------



## Brye

Why is Redick never in the 3 contest?


----------



## Notorious

Have no clue.

J.J. Redick would've been a better option than Ryan Anderson IMO.


----------



## Magic

Cs have two allstars even though they are under 500, that is complete bullshit.


----------



## Oracle

i feel sorry for boston


----------



## JM

Steph Curry should be in the 3 point contest. He's been lights out, especially the last couple weeks.


----------



## Notorious

Magic said:


> Cs have two allstars even though they are under 500, that is complete bullshit.


Pierce shouldn't be an All-Star. And if I get my wish he won't be a Celtic tomorrow.



Hypnotiq said:


> i feel sorry for boston


Don't. I want us to lose so Danny can blow it up.


Also LOL at ESPN playing highlights from the Hawks/Knicks game and they were all Knick highlights but the Hawks were winning.


----------



## Magic

:lmao


----------



## RKO920

Some Knick fans are treating Carmelo like he's Eddy Curry. Stop sucking Lin's dick. I love Lin, but Melo is a top 10 player. Pathetic.


----------



## Magic

Melo is not a top 10 player, not this season at least, not even close.


----------



## RKO920

He's been injured. When healthy, absolutely.


----------



## Magic

he wasnt injured at the start of the season.

Durant
Lebron
Rose
Kobe
Wade
CP3
Dwight
Westbrook
DWill
Dirk

are 10 guys that are better than him. I could probably name more. He isn't a complete player, he plays one side of the ball, and if he isn't playing well on offense than his value is basically nothing.


----------



## RKO920

Carmelo's not the problem. If they're going to trade anyone, it should be Amare. Dude's knees are shot. Knick fans want to get rid of the guy they were dieing for last year...


----------



## Magic

Amare gets traded and it will be a long time before any superstar signs with Knicks again, especially with Nets coming into town. You don't trade the superstar that revived your franchise, if you do then you're just thought of as a completely shit team with a bad reputation, agents dont like that kind of stuff. 

Not only that but no one would trade for Amare.


----------



## RKO920

I'm aware of that. They have to be loyal for Amare. But, the Knicks won't win anything with Amare imo.


----------



## Notorious

Amar'e was doing just fine before Melo came.

Just saying.


----------



## RKO920

The Knicks had a better overall team with him. I wish they kept Gallinari instead of Fields. He is/ going to be a nice player.


----------



## Xile44

Deron in god mode


----------



## Magic

I bet the Knicks wish they never traded for Melo. One of the worst trades in recent history, including the DWill trade, because they gave up SO MUCH for a guy they could have had in the offseason. Also Chandler/Gallo together are better to have than Melo alone. They fucked up big time, now they just have to live their bad decision.


----------



## Notorious

Hubie Brown seems to be the only ESPN guy who isn't just a Lin/Knicks dickrider.


----------



## RKO920

Melo is streaky. He either is hot or cold. I regret losing Chandler & Gallo, but you have to give to receive I suppose. I wish we traded for D-will and got Howard though instead lol.


----------



## Xile44

Great game from Brooks 24 points on 10/14 shooting, SO much Swag


----------



## Notorious

Great tanking from the C's tonight. That's probably cause I've taken the role as commander.


----------



## TJChurch

VAN DAMINATOR said:


> Lamar should have stayed in LA,he is awful and just doesn't fit with our team.I liked the idea initially mainly due to the fact he had a great season last year winning the sixth man of the year award,but I want him gone he sucks so bad.


Nobody can win with this... My thought is that maybe Odom is playing bad intentionally... So the Mavs will want rid of him, &/or realize he doesn't want to be there.

That said, any team that considers going for him will look at tapes of his play, see him playing badly as part of Dallas, & not go for him.

THAT said, we all know "Coach" Brown does whatever King Kobe/Boss Bryant tells him, so if Kobe says the right thing, maybe LA will bring him right back where he belongs.


----------



## Notorious

:lmao

7:39 Metta World Peace misses layup 12-5
7:37 Metta World Peace offensive rebound 12-5
7:37 Metta World Peace misses tip shot 12-5
7:33 Metta World Peace offensive rebound 12-5
7:33 Metta World Peace 3 second 12-5
7:33 Metta World Peace delay of game 12-5

My new favorite player:


----------



## RKO920

Brian Scalabrine all day.


----------



## Notorious

I can't figure out who's more unintentionally funny: Metta World Peace or JaVale McGee?

They're both hilarious though. I watch Laker & Wizard games just to laugh at those two guys.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## El Conquistador

It's not worth even chiming in on the discussion you delusional Melo haters are having.


----------



## Notorious

I have nothing against Melo. I just don't think him and Amar'e are a good fit together.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

Xile44 said:


> Great game from Brooks 24 points on 10/14 shooting, SO much Swag


another step closer..


----------



## El Conquistador

Why does Melo have a bad reputation defensively? He's a very good defender. Not a lockdown guy like Shumpert but much better than his contemporaries at his position. If there's one guy who is abysmal defensively, it is Amare. His poor picknroll defense is approaching Shaq's level of inability to defend the pick.

Loyalty in sports? Nah. Kraus forced Phil out of the head coaching position in Chicago after the sixth championship, Montana got traded from the 49ers, Peyton is on the verge of being cut by the Colts, KG was never surrounded by a supporting cast despite his loyalty to the organization, etc, etc,. It's a business. When you can't perform or make foolish business decisions as a player, you're gone.


----------



## LarryCoon

Lets see how Melo, Amare and Lin share the ball in the games to come


----------



## El Conquistador

Let me make one more point. I don't think D'Antoni's system suits Melo. He's not a spot up shooter. Carmelo is one of the most potent isolation players in the NBA. Does that mean he can't create for others? No. But running the offense through Lin and having Melo sit on the wing waiting for the ball isn't an effective way for Melo to thrive in NY.


----------



## Aid

I think Melo can help the Knicks and Lin. Melo gets a lot of hate, some deserved, some not, however, he doesn't get the publicity that he gets if he wasn't good. Melo, A'mare, Lin, and a little help from Chandler can get the Knicks in the playoffs and possibly into the second round. It just takes a little time to become a team.


----------



## Notorious

Only bright spot of tonight's game.


----------



## LarryCoon

fpalm You are the last person I expect to be choking freethrows. Why now?


----------



## Notorious

CLUTCH KOBE!!!


----------



## Magic

we clearly we're giving them a chance, we had it in the bag the whole time. :side:

oh and for notorious, since he loves hating kobe in the clutch, CLUTCH DIRK.


----------



## Notorious

Dirk didn't miss two free throws.


----------



## TJChurch

I agree with "Clutch Kobe", but I was reading other parts of this forum when the commentator said something about key shots hit by Fisher.


----------



## Magic

notorious_187 said:


> Dirk didn't miss two free throws.


yea he did, around the it was between 2-4 minutes and he missed both, so yeah, CLUTCH DIRK.


----------



## LarryCoon

A lot of Laker fans in the crowd


----------



## Notorious

CLUTCH KOBE is shooting 28% this year with 5 minutes left in the game or in overtime and the game has no more than a 5 point lead.

Anyway, some other Laker news. ESPN Insider is reporting that the Lakers are interested in acquiring Beasley and the Wolves would rather get some draft picks back than players. The Lakers have two 2012 1st round draft picks: Theirs and the Mavs pick. They also still have the Odom TPE.


----------



## Magic

why not just trade Pau for half their team because they would be dumb and desperate enough to do it.


----------



## Notorious

The Wolves apparently are slowly backing away from the Pau talks because they don't think they have enough to get him.

Anyway, Steph Curry injured his foot last night. Surprise, surprise.


----------



## LarryCoon

Love for Pau do it Kahn.


----------



## Notorious

lolwut?

I don't even think Kahn is that stupid.


----------



## RKO920

So pumped for the Knicks vs Heat game tonight. Got to play physical D and knock down all the open shots to beat the Heat.


----------



## LarryCoon

Maybe offer him a bunch of young PGs too


----------



## Notorious

RKO920 said:


> So pumped for the *Knicks* vs Heat game tonight. Got to *play* *physical D* and knock down all the open shots to beat the Heat.





RKO920 said:


> So pumped for the *Knicks* vs Heat game tonight. Got to *play* *physical D*and knock down all the open shots to beat the Heat.





RKO920 said:


> So pumped for the *Knicks* vs Heat game tonight. Got to *play* *physical D* and knock down all the open shots to beat the Heat.


:shaq


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Knicks/Heat & Lakers/Thunder

Great double header. Looking forward to Lin getting punked by either Bron or D Wade, whoever decides to guard him. I'm guessing Wade will be on him with LeBron taking Melo, Chalmers can handle whoever the Knicks have at the 2 be it Smith or Fields


----------



## RKO920

notorious_187 said:


> :shaq


Chandler is great at D. He needs to influence the rest of them lmao.


----------



## Notorious

Chandler's a great defender and Fields & Jeffries are good too.

But that's where it ends for the Knicks.


----------



## LarryCoon

I think Knicks should just try to outscore the Heat lol.


----------



## RKO920

NOTHING makes me happier than Lebron leaving the court pissed.


----------



## LarryCoon

RKO920 said:


> NOTHING makes me happier than Lebron leaving the court pissed.


Because you voluntarily chose to watch a 1 hour special on ESPN? Or have you hated him even on his Cleveland days?

I sure hope its the second one.


----------



## RKO920

LarryCoon said:


> Because you voluntarily chose to watch a 1 hour special on ESPN? Or have you hated him even on his Cleveland days?
> 
> I sure hope its the second one.


Teasing New York for years, screwing over Cleveland on national tv, quitting on Cleveland in the playoffs, and his whole demeanor.


----------



## LarryCoon

RKO920 said:


> Teasing New York for years, screwing over Cleveland on national tv, quitting on Cleveland in the playoffs, and his whole demeanor.


I would've screwed Cleveland and that cock-sucking Dan Gilbert on national TV tbf


----------



## Bogey

notorious_187 said:


> Chandler's a great defender and Fields & Jeffries are good too.
> 
> But that's where it ends for the Knicks.


You have a vendetta against the Knicks? You seem fine filling this thread about the Celtics who the Knicks are currently better than.


----------



## Notorious

Despite how crappy we are I still think the Celtics could beat the Knicks in a 7 game series.

The Knicks are a horrible defensive team, am I supposed to lie and say they are a good defensive team?


----------



## HullKogan

Melo is something like 10-4 in head to head match-ups versus LeBron. Should be a great game.


----------



## Notorious

The predictions for the night:
Knicks vs. *Heat:* _I think it will be a good game and the Knicks will keep it close for maybe 3.5 quarters and then the Heat take over._
*Magic* vs. Hawks: _The Magic are rolling, they should defeat the struggling and injured Hawks with no problem._
Spurs vs. *Nuggets:* _I don't think the Spurs vets will play so this should be a winnable game for the Nuggets. They need this victory in the worst way._
Lakers vs. *Thunder:* _My prediction for game of the night, I think it will come down to the final minute but the Durantula will out-clutch CLUTCH KOBE._


----------



## LarryCoon

Clutch Durant choked on 3 easy gamewinners against the Grizzlies


----------



## IMPULSE

why would you say something that would easily be a segue into that awful fg% stat of kobe in crunch time this year

now let's talk about shit that actually matter. the GOAT goaltender on the GOAT team. the thunder matter, the lakers are just a soap opera at the moment. 









other teams be doing regular blocks. wizards stay ahead of the curve with that volleyball block in their repertoire of boneheaded team basketball.


----------



## Notorious

JaVale McGee tried to falcon punch the basketball. :lol

*inb4javalesmomdefendshimandsayshesnotanidiot*


----------



## Bogey

notorious_187 said:


> Despite how crappy we are I still think the Celtics could beat the Knicks in a 7 game series.
> 
> The Knicks are a horrible defensive team, am I supposed to lie and say they are a good defensive team?


You seem to put them down an awful lot regardless. The Celtics still would probably beat them. The Knicks have been winning lately but they're not quite a solidified team in my eyes.


----------



## Magic

He did it out of anger since Evans had done a really hard foul to him beforehand. He wasnt trying to get a block or anything, just letting out his frustrations.


----------



## Notorious

Bogey said:


> You seem to put them down an awful lot regardless. The Celtics still would probably beat them. The Knicks have been winning lately but they're not quite a solidified team in my eyes.


I put them down just as I do any other team and if they do something good I give them their props just like any other team.

Off the top of my head in this thread I can remember complimenting the Knicks for being a good drafting team, having a good bench and for getting a steal in Jeremy Lin.

However, contrary to the belief by ESPN and other national media outlets, these guys are not contenders and are an average team and when I disagree with something or think they're not particularly good at something, I'll speak on it.


----------



## Oracle

Javale Mcgee the gift that keeps on giving


----------



## Notorious

Hypnotiq said:


> Javale Mcgee the gift that keeps on giving


JaVale McGee: The GIF that keeps on giving.


----------



## Magic

Knicks are probably THE best drafting team. Constantly getting steals in late picks and drafting players that show a lot of upside. Too bad they're fucking retarded when it comes to everything else, such as trading for Melo instead of signing him. Did they really think he would go somewhere else and even if he did they really thing it would have mattered the much with all the talent they had. Not only that, but considering how many guys they traded, it should have been for the MUCH, MUCH better CP3 and not Melo.


----------



## Notorious

Yeah the Knicks have a very good track record during drafts.
2011: Iman Shumpert
2010: Landry Fields
2008: Danilo Gallinari
2007: Wilson Chandler
2005: David Lee & Nate Robinson
2004: Trevor Ariza

Unfortunately though the only players from the list still there are their two most recent picks.

They chose to have Melo over both Gallo & Chandler, signed Amar'e over David Lee, traded Nate Robinson for Eddie House so they could clear cap space to sign Amar'e, and traded Trevor Ariza after only one year.


----------



## Bogey

This is a good article about when it started to go horribly wrong for the Knicks.

http://http://sports.espn.go.com/new-york/nba/columns/story?columnist=powell_shaun&id=5122661

I had no idea the Knicks drafted Ariza. The Knicks bit it big time on Carmelo. I think it was a box office move by the Dolans more than anything. I'm sure Donnie Walsh wouldn't have made that trade on his own.


----------



## chronoxiong

Man the Heat are playing tough already. C'mon Lin. Got to beat Mario Chalmers. He's playing tight D on him.


----------



## Notorious

Amar'e's such a defensive liability he has to guard Joel.

lulz.


----------



## MrMister

notorious_187 said:


> Amar'e's such a defensive liability he has to guard Joel.
> 
> lulz.


He's shit on offense right now too.


----------



## El Conquistador

People are pointing the finger at the wrong person. Amare's game has to elevate more than Melo's right now.


----------



## Magic

flex I saw you said before that melo was an alright defender and is just criticized more because more is expected out of him. That is completely untrue, he is a *bad* defender, as bad as Amare, and the Nuggets improved on a lot on defense without him. Other superstars usually have huge nights when he is guarding them and he just does a poor job overall on defense.


----------



## Notorious

The excuse I've heard from some Melo fans is "He's a good defender, he just doesn't try all the time."

Good defenders always give an effort on that end of the floor.

Happy for Steve Novak, he's making the most out of his opportunity, he might not get that much PT when Jorts gets back.


----------



## Notorious

Jeremy Lin has been a non-factor in this game.

The Knicks were playing much better with Baron Davis running the point.


----------



## Magic

who cares, this one of the most entertaining games this season.


----------



## Notorious

Just an observation.


----------



## El Conquistador

Magic said:


> flex I saw you said before that melo was an alright defender and is just criticized more because more is expected out of him. That is completely untrue, he is a *bad* defender, as bad as Amare, and the Nuggets improved on a lot on defense without him. Other superstars usually have huge nights when he is guarding them and he just does a poor job overall on defense.


Nah. He's pretty good. He'll have lapses defensively like Rose did last year but he's not a liability. 

You think Galinari is a better defender than Melo? C'mon, man.


----------



## LarryCoon

Welcome to the Miami Heat defense, Jeremy Lin

:lmao I've Fal-Lin and I can't get up tagline


----------



## Notorious

Flex, Carmelo is not a pretty good defender. He's a mediocre defender but he has his moments. Everyone does.


----------



## Xile44

The Last Pick in the draft, Isiah Thomas has been playing great and really good. But he does not play for the Knick's or Laker's so nothing to notice here/


----------



## Magic

or maybe it's because Nets are absolutely dreadful? If the Kings were winning he might more attention because he has played well, but they've lost four straight games.


----------



## Xile44

Magic said:


> or maybe it's because Nets are absolutely dreadful? If the Kings were winning he might more attention because he has played well, but they've lost four straight games.


Either way a last pick in the draft who has been playing incredible, should get some type of recognition, not on the level of Lin,( Even though Lin should not get the hype he is getting). Even if the King's won four in a row, your gonna tell me, there is gonna be Isiah Thomas pun's, espn headline's, over-reacting every minute?


----------



## Notorious

It irritates how Chuck and the rest of the TNT crew are saying that Lin has had too much pressure put on to be this magnificent player, but yet you guys, ESPN and the rest of the national media are the main ones who have put Lin on this pedestal and have been the ringleaders of all this Linsanity hype. I hate when people don't want to take claim for something they've done.

D. Wade has been great tonight, been the game's best player by far.


----------



## CAT IN THE HAT

Miami Defense is on point tonight.


----------



## LarryCoon

notorious_187 said:


> It irritates how Chuck and the rest of the TNT crew are saying that Lin has had too much pressure put on to be this magnificent player, but yet you guys, ESPN and the rest of the national media are the main ones who have put Lin on this pedestal and have been the ringleaders of all this Linsanity hype. I hate when people don't want to take claim for something they've done.
> 
> D. Wade has been great tonight, been the game's best player by far.


Cycle of life


----------



## Notorious

JOEL ANTHONY SAYS GET THAT SHIT OUTTA HERE!!!!

NOT IN HIS HOUSE!!!!


Joel has 5 blocks, he's been amazing on defense in general tonight.


----------



## Magic

notorious_187 said:


> It irritates how Chuck and the rest of the TNT crew are saying that Lin has had too much pressure put on to be this magnificent player, but yet you guys, ESPN and the rest of the national media are the main ones who have put Lin on this pedestal and have been the ringleaders of all this Linsanity hype. I hate when people don't want to take claim for something they've done.
> 
> D. Wade has been great tonight, been the game's best player by far.


I didnt hear Chuck say pressure, pretty sure Chuck said he's probably tired because of huge amount of minutes he's played these past three weeks. It's very hard to go from nothing to 40 minutes per night.


----------



## Notorious

Magic said:


> I didnt hear Chuck say pressure, pretty sure Chuck said he's probably tired because of huge amount of minutes he's played these past three weeks. It's very hard to go from nothing to 40 minutes per night.


Chuck didn't but the other guys did.

Reggie and Marv have said it over and over.


----------



## LarryCoon

Shane Battier = Jeremy Lin stopper


----------



## Notorious

Looks like my pre-game prediction for this game is coming true.


----------



## LarryCoon

Knicks have just stopped bothering to play


----------



## Notorious

Jeremy Lin and Baron Davis are a combined 1-14.

Is it Toney Douglas & Mike Bibby time?


----------



## TJChurch

1] Yes; The Lakers are basically a soap opera, but lots of soaps get steady watchers & even fans. Thunder is only exciting briefly.

2] I had to laugh a little at the talk of Lebron "quitting on" Cleveland. I've made no secret of the fact I didn't even care much for him when he played for the closest I have to a "home team"... But can we really say when he "quit on" someone, or when really just ain't that good?!

3] I've been thinking this the last few days, so I must type it: Who wants to start our YouTube Channel? First show: "Notorious' Hourly Opinion".


----------



## Joel Anthony

notorious_187 said:


> JOEL ANTHONY SAYS GET THAT SHIT OUTTA HERE!!!!
> 
> NOT IN HIS HOUSE!!!!
> 
> 
> Joel has 5 blocks, he's been amazing on defense in general tonight.


----------



## Notorious

Can someone please explain to me these opinions that I change daily that you guys speak of?


----------



## TJChurch

notorious_187 said:


> Can someone please explain to me these opinions that I change daily that you guys speak of?


Well, I am not sure I'd have a problem or have mentioned them if they were daily; Even I know I do that. (Some show/movie/athlete looks bad, but you actually see it/them, & change your mind.) It appears to be moreso.

That said, I've heard it said "The first step to fixing a problem is admitting you have one." Many of us seem to admit that; Now, it's up to you.


----------



## Magic

you do it a lot notorious, im not going back to proof it to you, I have before though.


----------



## RKO920

Now the media will finally jump off Lin's cock and let him play.


----------



## Bogey

That'll be really refreshing. I hate seeing Rachel Nichols on my screen. Bimbo. I think this all-star break is really needed for the league as a whole. This schedule's been crazy.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Chris Webber:

"If I could be a fly on that ground while they're talking"

"You can't double team the ball when it's in the hoop"

Back to back beatdowns on TNT as the Lakers take a lump.


----------



## Magic

Thunder going to rape until the WCF, I think they got it this year, time for a new dynasty.


----------



## LarryCoon

Clutch Durant? Nah he won't win the championship this year


----------



## Magic

so who will? superduper clutch lebron. :bron3


----------



## Joel Anthony

Damn right kid.


----------



## LarryCoon

Clutch Lebron > Clutch Durant so yup.


----------



## Magic

:lmao clutch lebron doesn't exist. literally, it's been 3+ years since there was any sort of clutchness by lebron.


----------



## TJChurch

Magic said:


> so who will? superduper clutch lebron. :bron3


I look at this page, & choose "None of the above".


----------



## LarryCoon

Forgot to DVR the East finals and semis? 

I didn't forget to watch Durant and OKC fail against the Mavs though.


----------



## Magic

nearly none of those games were close, whatsoever, he did great in them, but that's basically they usually had big leads going into the fourth.


----------



## LarryCoon

No they didn't :lmao Bulls were up 13 in the 4th and Lebron got them back. He did the same thing against a road game vs the Celtics

I can't say the same for Durant who choked 2 wide-open shots and an easy drive all the way to the basket within a span of 7 seconds last week though...

At least when Lebron chokes, somebody is guarding him


----------



## Joel Anthony

Remember when LeBron blocked the shit outt'a D-Rose and guarded the MVP and shut him down? 

For those with the benefit of flash photography










I wish he could do these things in the NBA Finals...but still....#KindaClutch


----------



## Magic

^^^this is possibly my favorite heat fan ever.


----------



## Notorious

Chris Paul is exercising his option and will remain a Clipper past this season.

Also Sports Illustrated is reporting that the Nets are currently working on a multi-team trade scenario to acquire Dwight.


----------



## LarryCoon

Aligning his contract to expire along with Blake Griffin in 2013/2014. Good thinking.


----------



## JM

Clutch is discussed WAY too much in this thread. It's a team game. Don't forget it people. Durant or Bron alone are not going to win their teams the championship.


----------



## MrMister

JM said:


> Clutch is discussed WAY too much in this thread. It's a team game. Don't forget it people. Durant or Bron alone are not going to win their teams the championship.


Yeah people here and in the NFL thread dwell way too much on clutch and choke.


----------



## Notorious

A. Sherrod Blakely (Celtics beatwriter who is very credible) is saying that is Rasheed Wallace is set to sign with the Lakers.

Last time I checked he didn't play PG or SF. But this signing is a definition of no risk, no reward.


----------



## LarryCoon

JM said:


> Clutch is discussed WAY too much in this thread. It's a team game. Don't forget it people. Durant or Bron alone are not going to win their teams the championship.


I was merely ridiculing its use here. I agree though. It is a team game and clutch is pretty much misused here


----------



## Notorious

Does it disturb anyone else that the Pacers are the 3rd seed in the East, 6th overall but 29th in attendance.


----------



## JM

I'm not talking to anyone in particular but just in general. It comes up in this thread way too much and when people start saying a certain team isn't going to win a championship because so and so isn't clutch enough it has gone beyond overboard. Lebron's shooting percentage in games in the last minute when the score is tied doesn't much matter if the Heat are winning by 13. Same with Kobe's, Durant's, Rose's etc.


----------



## MrMister

notorious_187 said:


> Does it disturb anyone else that the Pacers are the 3rd seed in the East, 6th overall but 29th in attendance.


That's pretty surprising considering Indiana is a big basketball state.


----------



## JM

People care more about College sports in that state. Plus they haven't had a great season since 03-04.


----------



## Notorious

They had a good season in 04-05, IMO I think they would've won the title if it wasn't for the Malice in the Palace.


----------



## JM

Considering they won 60+ games the year previous it wasn't as good of a year and they didn't get as far in the playoffs and thus, the decline started. They need another good playoff run and a player that people can rally behind (Miller). I don't think Granger cut it in that regard. Hopefully George will.


----------



## Notorious

With Eric Gordon saying that he would like to play in Indy (His hometown team), it wouldn't surprise me to see Granger traded to N.O for him in a S&T.


----------



## Myst

notorious_187 said:


> With Eric Gordon saying that he would like to play in Indy (His hometown team), it wouldn't surprise me to see Granger traded to N.O for him in a S&T.


Sounds like the perfect trade for the Pacers. Paul George can slide over to the 3 and Eric Gordon can start at the 2 and be the scorer that Granger isn't.


----------



## JM

I used to really like Granger, still don't mind him but he's never screamed franchise player and injuries have made him complacent and soft. He used to be high energy and exciting. Not really at all anymore.


----------



## Oracle

its because we have been an absolute rabble of a team the last 5 or so years


----------



## El Conquistador

What are the chances Gordon turns into Brandon Roy and is forced to retire early with these knee problems? I'm weary of that.


----------



## Notorious

He has been having some knee problems but I think he'll be able to heal.


----------



## B-Dawg

Rasheed Wallace to the lolakers? :lmao


----------



## Oracle

Can anyone tell me the celebrity's in the all star game ?


----------



## B-Dawg

Ne-Yo (R&B/pop) 
Common (Just Wright)
J.B. Smoove (Curb Your Enthusiasm)
Vinny Guadagnino (Jersey Shore)
Kevin Hart (Laugh At My Pain)
Javier Colon (The Voice)
Drew and Jonathan Scott (Property Brothers)
Jesse Williams (Grey's Anatomy)
Mitch Richmond (six-time NBA All-Star)
Penny Hardaway (four-time NBA All-Star)
Nick Anderson (NBA legend)
Tamika Catchings (WNBA, Indiana Fever)
Doug Gottlieb (ESPN, The Doug Gottlieb Show)

They'll have a draft or some shit. Nick & Penny on the same team, plz. Vinny's gonna own, as well.


----------



## Notorious

Edit: I see WWF has already posted it.

Anyway: Metta World Peace, Rasheed Wallace, Matt Barnes, Andrew Bynum, moreso the first three...what a team!!


----------



## Oracle

now all the need is gilbert arenas


----------



## TJChurch

1] I agree it is more about team game than clutch... But 'Bron & many of those others seem to get the most ball for much of the game, so...

2] Sheed coming to LAL is high risk, no reward.


----------



## JM

Chris Nihm would really put it all together I'd say.


----------



## LarryCoon

Vinny gonna play or is he gonna go after the WNBA players?


----------



## B-Dawg

Go after the WNBA players? He's not gay.


----------



## Myst

Ugh, Jim Buss. Smh.

:shaq


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

WWF said:


> Ne-Yo (R&B/pop)
> Common (Just Wright)
> J.B. Smoove (Curb Your Enthusiasm)
> Vinny Guadagnino (Jersey Shore)
> Kevin Hart (Laugh At My Pain)
> Javier Colon (The Voice)
> Drew and Jonathan Scott (Property Brothers)
> Jesse Williams (Grey's Anatomy)
> Mitch Richmond (six-time NBA All-Star)
> Penny Hardaway (four-time NBA All-Star)
> Nick Anderson (NBA legend)
> Tamika Catchings (WNBA, Indiana Fever)
> Doug Gottlieb (ESPN, The Doug Gottlieb Show)
> 
> They'll have a draft or some shit. Nick & Penny on the same team, plz. Vinny's gonna own, as well.


lmfao @ Vinny. I hate Jersey Shore, but have to admit that will be funny to see


----------



## WWE

Vinny? lmao


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

Lakers and Rasheed Wallace. Random.


----------



## Notorious

The NBA has voted and they're permanently allowing teams to dress a maximum of 13 players for games, this was only a temporary rule for the lockout shortened season.


----------



## TJChurch

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Lakers and Rasheed Wallace. Random.


Accent on the *dumb*.


----------



## LarryCoon

Can Vinny actually play?

btw what a lowblow by WWF


----------



## Notorious

J. Cole gonna win that MVP in this celebrity all-star game.

COLE WORLD, COLE LIFE, COLE BLOODED


----------



## Arya Dark

*Common survived the first season of Hell on Wheels, my money is on him.

And my god NBA arena announcers are so fucking annoying.*


----------



## LarryCoon

BAHAHAHAHA Vinny already has his legs wrapped around Tamina even before the game starts


----------



## B-Dawg

West doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## B-Dawg

Doug Gottlieb oughta be playing in the Association. I know he spent years in Europe playing.


----------



## Notorious

Gottlieb is better than Fisher.


----------



## B-Dawg

Who knew the MVPs of this would be a radio announcer and the secretary of education?


----------



## MrMister

Gottlieb is a total ringer.:side:


----------



## Notorious

Arne Duncan and Gottlieb have higher BBIQ's than the entire Wizards roster combined. lulz.


----------



## WWE

Wait, Dwight Howard is the head coach?


----------



## Notorious

COLE WORLD MAKE WAY FOR THE CHOSEN ONE!


----------



## WWE

best. speech. EVAR.


----------



## LarryCoon

Durant sucks as a coach. Get someone with a personality like Metta World Peace in there


----------



## LarryCoon

These NBA analysts are fucking stupid. Orlando will never beat Miami or Chicago. Of course you have to trade Howard now so that you can get a better shot at the lottery instead of getting the 25th pick in a loaded 2012 draft.


----------



## Xile44

Turner starting over Brooks? WTF!!


----------



## Notorious

I find the Rookie games to be more entertaining than the All-Star games. Might be in the minority about that.


----------



## Magic

guys I got a fun little game we should play. everyone tell me who is in the dunk contest and 3 point contest and then make up some odds for each of the players and their chances of winning. come on, everyone join in. :side:


----------



## Notorious

Slam Dunk Contest - Paul George, Derrick Williams, Chase Budinger, Jeremy Evans
Three Point Shootout - James Jones, Mario Chalmers, Anthony Morrow, Ryan Anderson, Kevin Love, Kevin Durant


----------



## Magic

I need odds man. give me some odds.


----------



## Xile44

LOL goat assist by Brooks, windmill pass








The funny thing is Brooks said, that was play went down just as planned. Has there even been a windmill pass before?


----------



## TJChurch

notorious_187 said:


> Gottlieb is better than Fisher.


Correction: Gottlieb < Duncan < Fisher. By the way, I watched the first half; Did most celebrities not get introduced until the second?! (I never heard of most of them before. Gottlieb?! If he didn't work for ESPN, he wouldn't have been able to even get tickets on name alone!)


----------



## Notorious

So before he got hurt, the original plan was Landry Fields was gonna push out a coach and Lin would pretend to be sleeping on the couch and then throw it up and Shumpert would windmill it over the couch.

That would've been fucking sick. Kinda pissed Iman got hurt.


----------



## Xile44

notorious_187 said:


> So before he got hurt, the original plan was Landry Fields was gonna push out a coach and Lin would pretend to be sleeping on the couch and then throw it up and Shumpert would windmill it over the couch.
> 
> That would've been fucking sick. Kinda pissed Iman got hurt.


Thank God, he is out, im so sick of seeing Prop's like last year's over rated KIA Dunk.


----------



## JM

Maybe next year. By that time Linamania will have worn off so it won't be as exciting but ya.


----------



## Notorious

Xile44 said:


> Thank God, he is out, im so sick of seeing Prop's like last year's over rated KIA Dunk.


I don't know how you could compare it to last year.

Last year's contest was rigged for a commercial. The Iman dunk was something original and to be honest would've been sick.


----------



## Oracle

nvm


----------



## TJChurch

JM said:


> By that time Linamania will have worn off so it won't be as exciting but ya.


I think that would make it excite me _more_. This year, expectations would be too high.


----------



## Xile44




----------



## JM

Owned.


----------



## Notorious

Greg Monroe's heel turn.


----------



## Magic

btw, Turner haas been solid this year. He should hopefully be starting again next year.


----------



## HeatWave

Xile44 said:


>


I loved that..Also liked watching Brooks play tonight..Hope Nets don't offer him to the Magic


----------



## LarryCoon

Greg Monroe pissed me off


----------



## chronoxiong

Man that's a huge HATE maneuver Monroe did. Lol....


----------



## Notorious

Now take it for what it's worth, this Spanish site named Elnuveodia (Site who have leaked multiple transactions among the Spanish NBA players before they happened, most recently J.J. Barea to Minny) is reporting that there's a three-team trade that's gonna happen.

Wolves get Pau Gasol
Lakers get Dwight Howard, Michael Beasley & J.J. Barea
Magic get Andrew Bynum & Derrick Williams

If it's true, it's a great trade for the Lakers & Wolves. The Lakers become contenders again, the Wolves become infinitely better, the Magic I think would still be a playoff team. However if true, it sucks for the Nets fans, because if Dwight doesn't come, Deron is gone.


----------



## El Conquistador

That's a smart trade for all three parties, tbh.


----------



## Xile44

We are going to hear a lot of trade talks until Mar. 15th, I still think we are in best position to land Dwight. Though if we miss out, I don't think Deron is automatically gone just to go play with an aging Dirk in Dallas. Brooklyn will still be an option.


----------



## B-Dawg

I'd infinitely prefer to have Brooks over Williams.


----------



## Xile44

WWF said:


> I'd infinitely prefer to have Brooks over Williams.


Not only that, but you get to get rid of Hedo, and if Orlando want's to they can possibly throw in Duhon.


----------



## B-Dawg

It'd allow Orlando to trade Redick or Richardson, as well. Dump their sizable contracts and get picks or players back. Too bad Chicago got Rip, they signed Redick but Orlando matched their offer. Don't think they'd be interested in him.


----------



## JM

WWF said:


> I'd infinitely prefer to have Brooks over Williams.


Do you want Lopez over Bynum as well?


----------



## B-Dawg

No, but I wasn't talking about that.


----------



## JM

So do you prefer Lopez/Brooks or Bynum/D-Will?


----------



## B-Dawg

Dwight Howard


----------



## JM

This was implying that wasn't an option, but I assume you realized that.

Best of luck with keeping Dwight though lol.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

notorious_187 said:


> Now take it for what it's worth, this Spanish site named Elnuveodia (Site who have leaked multiple transactions among the Spanish NBA players before they happened, most recently J.J. Barea to Minny) is reporting that there's a three-team trade that's gonna happen.
> 
> Wolves get Pau Gasol
> Lakers get Dwight Howard, Michael Beasley & J.J. Barea
> Magic get Andrew Bynum & Derrick Williams
> 
> If it's true, it's a great trade for the Lakers & Wolves. The Lakers become contenders again, the Wolves become infinitely better, the Magic I think would still be a playoff team. However if true, it sucks for the Nets fans, because if Dwight doesn't come, Deron is gone.


This seems like a win-win-win.

Although I'm not sure who plays the 5 between Love/Gasol, that's a good front line either way. I'm sure Rubio would love to play with Pau as well since he's been playing with him on the Spanish National Team since he was a kid.

LA goes from a Western Conference dark horse to the favorite in my book. Any time you can acquire a top 5-6 player, you go for it. 

Orlando is going to lose Dwight for nothing if they don't make a move, and Bynum is absolutely the best thing they can hope to get IMO. Derrick Williams + Bynum would be a great front line for years to come


----------



## Xile44

Orlnado would be dumb to not force any team to take on Hedo, and if they want even Duhon.


----------



## LarryCoon

No, that trade is a robbery for the Wolves, a very very good trade for the Magic and a questionable one for the Lakers. The only way that trade is good for the Lakers is on the assumption that Michael Beasley is going to fulfill his potential


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

LarryCoon said:


> No, that trade is a robbery for the Wolves, a very very good trade for the Magic and a questionable one for the Lakers. The only way that trade is good for the Lakers is on the assumption that Michael Beasley is going to fulfill his potential


Pau Gasol is old and on the decline. And no way it's questionable for the Lakers. Rule #1 of trading in my book: get the best player in the deal. The Lakers pairing Kobe with Dwight for this year instantly makes them a legitimate contender, and gives them Dwight to build around for the post-Kobe era.


----------



## JM

I'm not sure I wouldn't rather have a younger Bynum and Pau over Dwight for the short term.


----------



## LarryCoon

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Pau Gasol is old and on the decline. And no way it's questionable for the Lakers. Rule #1 of trading in my book: get the best player in the deal. The Lakers pairing Kobe with Dwight for this year instantly makes them a legitimate contender, and gives them Dwight to build around for the post-Kobe era.


Lakers give up Gasol AND Bynum for Dwight Howard, a knuckle head and a backup PG. Lakers are getting the best player in the deal, but they are giving up way too much. Lakers basically depleted their whole frontcourt. Its going to be Dwight, Troy, McRoberts and that knucklehead. This is probably a worse Orlando roster.

I'd rather have Bynum and Gasol like JM said.


----------



## Myst

I don't really like that 3-way trade for the Lakers. They lose both bigs for what could essentially become a Dwight Howard rental. He said he isn't a 100% sure he'll re-sign long-term with Lakers. Beasley would also have to pan out like the he was meant to when he was drafted. So yeah, not a good trade for LA.

It's a decent trade for the T'Wolves, they can potentially be a contender by next year.

Magic win this trade, if Bynum can remain remotely healthy for the rest of his career. Considering that Dwight can just walk at the end of he season.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

LarryCoon said:


> Lakers give up Gasol AND Bynum for Dwight Howard, a knuckle head and a backup PG. Lakers are getting the best player in the deal, but they are giving up way too much. Lakers basically depleted their whole frontcourt. Its going to be Dwight, Troy, McRoberts and that knucklehead. *This is probably a worse Orlando roster.
> *
> I'd rather have Bynum and Gasol like JM said.


Kobe fell off the face of the Earth in this scenario? No way the Lakers with Dwight is worse than Orlando's current roster



Myst said:


> I don't really like that 3-way trade for the Lakers. They lose both bigs for what could essentially become a Dwight Howard rental. .


I doubt the deal happens without Howard agreeing to an extension. Also why wouldn't he want to be with the Lakers long term? I thought he wanted to be like Shaq and go Hollywood? I can't imagine where else he would want to go


----------



## LarryCoon

Other than Kobe, this is a very mediocre squad. Jameer Nelson, Jason Richardson, Hedo Turkoglu, Ryan Anderson, JJ Redick, Glen Davis are much better players than anyone on the Lakers. Unless this deal was made for the future, which would mean that Lakers have lost all hope in Kobe, this deal makes no sense for the Lakers.


----------



## JM

Long term this could be a good trade for LA, I just don't think it does any instant "catapulting" this year. I really don't think a front court of Dwight and McBOB is better than Bynum and Gasol for this year. Gasol of all those guys has the best offensive skill set. He's old and declining yes but he's still a smart player. Bynum isn't really that much less of an intimidator in the paint compared to Howard either.


----------



## B-Dawg

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Kobe fell off the face of the Earth in this scenario? No way the Lakers with Dwight is worse than Orlando's current roster
> 
> 
> I doubt the deal happens without Howard agreeing to an extension. Also why wouldn't he want to be with the Lakers long term? I thought he wanted to be like Shaq and go Hollywood? I can't imagine where else he would want to go


He's said he doesn't want to follow in Shaq's footsteps...


----------



## Notorious

The Wolves would be the winner of this trade IMO. Although I think they should try to get a wing back from Orlando or the Lakers because that's where they're the weakest at. They could at least try to get Ebanks or Wafer back.


----------



## scrilla

notorious_187 said:


> Slam Dunk Contest - Paul George, Derrick Williams, Chase Budinger, Jeremy Evans
> Three Point Shootout - James Jones, Mario Chalmers, Anthony Morrow, Ryan Anderson, Kevin Love, Kevin Durant


who?


:troll


----------



## LarryCoon

notorious_187 said:


> The Wolves would be the winner of this trade IMO. Although I think they should try to get a wing back from Orlando or the Lakers because that's where they're the weakest at. They could at least try to get Ebanks or Wafer back.


LOL you expect the Wolves who are already raping the other teams on the trade to ask for more?


----------



## Notorious

LarryCoon said:


> LOL you expect the Wolves who are already raping the other teams on the trade to ask for more?


Ebanks gets no PT whatsoever with the Lakers and Wafer's like the 3rd string SG so it's not like they're acting for something significant.

Kind of off-topic but if the Lakers want a PG, why don't they just sign Aaron Brooks when he gets out of China?


----------



## B-Dawg

I don't even care if they trade Dwight, but Wafer? C'mon now...


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

JM said:


> Long term this could be a good trade for LA, I just don't think it does any instant "catapulting" this year. I really don't think a front court of Dwight and McBOB is better than Bynum and Gasol for this year. Gasol of all those guys has the best offensive skill set. He's old and declining yes but he's still a smart player. *Bynum isn't really that much less of an intimidator in the paint compared to Howard either.*


I definitely disagree there. Bynum is a good shot blocker and defensive center, but Dwight is the best defensive player of this generation. He takes a team with no good defenders outside of himself and puts them in the top 5 in defense year in year out. Bynum can't have that type of impact on a team on that end of the court. With Kobe, Barnes, and Ron (when he decides to try on defense) the addition of Dwight can put them almost on Miami's level defensively, and Miami is one of the better defensive teams we've seen in the league in the last 15-20 years


----------



## JM

I would still say the Magic are winning this trade as they are getting something for a guy they could have potentially got nothing for. 

Minny is tough as I think they are making a move they are not ready for. Only thing that would really make this a success is if they win a championship before Pau retires which isn't exactly likely.


----------



## scrilla

also I don't like the trade at all. shouldn't give up Pau and Bynum for Dwight. Beasley is erratic and Barea is a nice piece, but still not worth both bigs imo.


----------



## LarryCoon

notorious_187 said:


> Ebanks gets no PT whatsoever with the Lakers and Wafer's like the 3rd string SG so it's not like they're acting for something significant.
> 
> Kind of off-topic but if the Lakers want a PG, why don't they just sign Aaron Brooks when he gets out of China?


No, but if you're the Wolves, your number one priority right now is that the Lakers don't figure out you are raping them in the ass.

I think Brooks is stuck in China right now and there is going to be a bidding war against him when he comes out.


----------



## Notorious

One reason I don't like this for Minny is because Nikola Pekovic has been killing it since he was named starter. He's averaging 17 and 10 since he was named a starter and I would hate to see him have to go to the bench.

And why is the D-League dunk contest better than the NBA's?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

JM said:


> I would still say the Magic are winning this trade as they are getting something for a guy they could have potentially got nothing for.
> 
> *Minny is tough as I think they are making a move they are not ready for*. Only thing that would really make this a success is if they win a championship before Pau retires which isn't exactly likely.


I agree on both points, especially the bold. Yea, Pau makes that team better, but it's not enough to get them over the hump, and he is on the decline while the rest of the team is on the rise. Williams has a ton of potential, I almost think they are better off holding on to him. And Orlando definitely makes out like bandits if they get Williams + Bynum for a guy who is so obviously walking after this season if they can't deal him. But I still like the deal for LA, even though I seem to be in the minority.From my perspective (a Warriors fan) the Lakers with Dwight scare me a lot more than the Lakers team as currently assembled


----------



## B-Dawg

RE: Aaron Brooks - He's a RFA, so he's likely not leaving Phoenix.


----------



## JM

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> I definitely disagree there. Bynum is a good shot blocker and defensive center, but Dwight is the best defensive player of this generation. He takes a team with no good defenders outside of himself and puts them in the top 5 in defense year in year out. Bynum can't have that type of impact on a team on that end of the court. With Kobe, Barnes, and Ron (when he decides to try on defense) the addition of Dwight can put them almost on Miami's level defensively, and Miami is one of the better defensive teams we've seen in the league in the last 15-20 years


I agree that Dwight is the best defensive centre and all that but Bynum probably isn't that far off of second and can still get a lot better. I dunno, it's iffy.


----------



## B-Dawg

Derrick Williams looks like an inbred alien; I don't want him.


----------



## Notorious

WWF said:


> Derrick Williams looks like an inbred alien; I don't want him.


Huh?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

WWF said:


> Derrick Williams looks like an inbred alien; I don't want him.


lmao










I mean, he's not the best looking guy but come on.. he's no Sam Cassell


----------



## MrMister

The Mavs of the mid/late 90s were almost all aliens. Sam Cassell, Jamal Mashburn, Jason Kidd, Shawn Bradley etc.


----------



## JM

notorious_187 said:


> And why is the D-League dunk contest better than the NBA's?


Probably because they want to prove something.


----------



## Notorious

JM said:


> Probably because they want to prove something.


It's better than the NBA's every year tbh.

It's probably because a lot of guys in the D-League are mainly just good dunkers and not really that good at anything else.


----------



## JM

Pretty much. 

I just mean D-League guys are willing to take more risks as they aren't at the top level and want to be. It's not like anyone in the NBA dunk contest will lose a spot on his team because of a less than stellar showing in the dunk contest.


----------



## El Conquistador

COME AT HIM


----------



## Xile44




----------



## Magic

For whatever it's worth I don't like that trade either tbh.


However, I would love to get those pieces from the TWolves, especially DWill. If we could somehow get DWill, Beasley, and that new C that has been raping shit for them I think we would be a beter team than the current one we have. Actually, that's probably a stretch, but for the future that team would be greaet and it really is time to start thinking for the future because we aren't winning this year.


----------



## B-Dawg

Magic said:


> For whatever it's worth I don't like that trade either tbh.
> 
> 
> However, I would love to get those pieces from the TWolves, especially DWill. If we could somehow get DWill, Beasley, and that new C that has been raping shit for them I think we would be a beter team than the current one we have. Actually, that's probably a stretch, but for the future that team would be greaet and it really is time to start thinking for the future because we aren't winning this year.


You realize how stupid this sounds?


----------



## Notorious

So UDK you'd rather have Derrick Williams, Michael Beasley and Nikola Pekovic than Dwight Howard, Michael Beasley & J.J. Barea?

I've gotta say I think the latter deal is better.


----------



## Xile44




----------



## JM

He's talking about if the Magic aren't involved. ie. they keep Bynum.


----------



## Notorious

Oh ok.

I still would rather have Pau and Bynum than D-Will & Bynum or in the suspected trade's case Troy Murphy/McRoberts & Bynum.


----------



## Magic

^^^I was saying we would have Pelovic and Bynum.



WWF said:


> You realize how stupid this sounds?


How exactly does it sound stupid? We keep a top 3 center and gain 3 young players that have a ton of potential.


----------



## Magic

Notorious how trustworthy is that story? Considering how big of a deal that would be I haven't see it on an articles. I have seen Beasley for our trade exception though, LOLOLOLBeasley. I wouldn't mind his craziness as long as he can be that offensive machine he has proven to be before and not just turn into a shell like Artest.


----------



## JM

If you type in the 3 teams involved you get some google results. Most of which are for forums that are discussing the same article Notorious is referring to on the spanish news site. The only strong evidence one could consider is that the sides seem pretty even, but that's about it. Will have to wait and see.


----------



## Notorious

I said take it for what it's worth, I don't think the story is true because the trade looks like it could benefit all three teams. And that's never how it works out in the NBA.


----------



## Magic

Never how it works when the Lakers are involved*** Fixed. 8*D


I honestly can't wait for the playoffs this year. The West and East have never looked so competitive. I'm well aware it will likely be Bulls/Heat in ECF, but the first round will probably be one of the best in years.


----------



## Notorious

The West is so wide-open this year.

I'm still betting that the team representing the West in the Finals will be from Texas.


----------



## B-Dawg

Rockets to the Finals? Fuck yeah.


----------



## JM

I would be so happy for my man, Kyle Lowry.


----------



## B-Dawg

Houston would probably be my 2nd favorite team if I had to pick, so I'd be delighted.


----------



## Notorious

I would love if they won the title so I could go to the championship parade. Haven't been to a Houston championship parade in 16 years (I don't support the Dynamo, I don't fucking watch soccer).


----------



## B-Dawg

Shaq's such a fucking hater.


----------



## WWE

If Budinger wins this I will lol


----------



## B-Dawg

Because he's white, you racist piece of shit?


----------



## WWE

Actually yes its because he's white. When was the last time a white man one the slam dunk contest?


----------



## Oracle

Cycloneon said:


> Actually yes its because he's white. When was the last time a white man one the slam dunk contest?


Last year 

lol


----------



## WWE

Oh yeah... Fuck lol

Wait why the fuck isn't Blake in the contest this year?


----------



## B-Dawg

Yeah, Blake Griffin is white. [email protected]


----------



## Magic

Griffin is half black and that contest was rigged anyways. Griffin was terrible and overhyped.


----------



## B-Dawg

Why is it every time I see Russell Westbrook, I think of the Ninja Turtles?


----------



## WWE

I want to punch his face.


----------



## Magic

Because you're retarded and there is something wrong with you? I thought you would have figured that out already.


----------



## StarzNBarz

oh yea and griffin did win last year. not full white though. Budinger has a shot though, i think.


----------



## B-Dawg

Magic said:


> Because you're a retarded and there is something wrong with you? I thought you would have figured that out already.


I'm a retarded? Sounds like something a retard would type.


----------



## StarzNBarz

ok 5 mins get my predictions in here:

Team Texas
Rondo
Morrow
Evans
East wins LeBron MVP


----------



## B-Dawg

Team Orlando
John Wall
Ryan Anderson
Paul George


----------



## Magic

Kobe wins MVP and becomes the sole owner of the record. :kobe3


----------



## El Conquistador

Kyrie
Durant
George

you heard it here first.


----------



## Magic

Curry
Morrow
Evans


----------



## WWE

Magic said:


> Kobe wins MVP and becomes the sole owner of the record. :kobe3


That damn Kobe!


----------



## B-Dawg

I ♥ Paul Porter.


----------



## Notorious

*inb4thelakerssignallanhouston*


----------



## StarzNBarz

0-2 so far....


----------



## WWE

Congrats to Parkaaah.


----------



## Notorious

0-2 so far.

Anthony Morrow better win. (I know I picked James Jones initially but I changed my pick).


----------



## B-Dawg

Fuck them other bitches, Ryno's got THE MILITARY.


----------



## Notorious

:lmao


----------



## B-Dawg

Serge Ibaka's in some nice clothes. Who knew some niguh from the Congo could dress so well?


----------



## Notorious

It's because he hangs with James Harden.

I picked James Jones for the record. :side:


----------



## B-Dawg

Must be. Can't wait till he grows a hobo beard.


----------



## Notorious

FUCK I'M 0-3!!!

Come on PG24. DO THIS FOR ME!


----------



## Dice Darwin

The revolution will be televised, Diddy. But not on TNT.


----------



## Notorious

This year's dunk contest was ass.


----------



## Armor King

This might be the worst dunk contest ever.


----------



## MrMister

I haven't watched the dunk contest in about a decade. I won't be watching one ever again.

I can't even remember any dunks from the guy who won it.


----------



## Oracle

fuking lol this is so bad


----------



## Mikey Damage

horrendous. end it.


----------



## StarzNBarz

Not the worst dunk contest in history (See 2010)
But none the less that was pretty horrendous.


----------



## Notorious

It's funny how this was really the first dunk contest with players who weren't well known and it failed.

And Paul George should've won. Jeremy Evans jumps over 5'2 Kevin Hart and dunks with two balls...PG does a 360 windmill in the dark and jumps over 7'2 Roy Hibbert and loses. Bullshit.


----------



## Armor King

I don't think there is anything that could bring excitement back to the dunk contest because everything has been done before.


----------



## Notorious

Let's be honest. Jeremy Evans won because the fans in Asia who don't know any better thought he was Jeremy Lin.


----------



## Oracle

Jeremey evans deadset sucked his first dunk was so bad it wasnt even funny if i was there i would have got up and left straight away that shit was awful


----------



## Notorious

Andre Iguodala on Twitter: "I almost got back in it in my suit."


----------



## Magic

Evans won because his dunks were better. George could still see the hoop in that darkness, didnt jump over Hibbert since he ducked and it wasn't even close to a clean dunk, and his other dunk took like 10 tries.


----------



## slassar136

Chase Budinger could totally see through that blindfold.


----------



## Notorious

Magic said:


> Evans won because his dunks were better. George could still see the hoop in that darkness, didnt jump over Hibbert since he ducked and it wasn't even close to a clean dunk, and his other dunk took like 10 tries.


Jeremy Evans 1st dunk was top 5 one of the worst dunks in dunk contest history. His 2nd was good, his 3rd dunk he dunked over Kevin fucking Hart who is shorter than Spud Webb (Mind you that Jeremy Evans is about 6'9 or 6'10).


----------



## Magic

You mean the shot that got to close to the rim but he still managed to dunk it in? yeah, that isn't even close to bottom 5. 

Burdinger may have had the worst dunk contest in the history of the game, literally. His first dunk was awful, his second dunk was awful, and his third dunk was only great if he actually couldn't see through that blindfold.


----------



## Notorious

NBA players on Twitter are agreeing with me saying that Evans shouldn't have won because he had the worst dunk in the dunk contest.

Paul George had harder dunks than everyone else in the contest, adding to the fact that the glow in the dark 360 windmill was more creative than anything else in the contest.


Andre Iguodala's reaction to Jeremy Evans' 1st dunk:


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

I picked Love and Evans


am I a wizard ?


----------



## Magic

How can Evans have the worst Dunk when that clearly goes to DWill? They actually had to stop the clock for him just so he could get a dunk in.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

Magic said:


> How can Evans have the worst Dunk when that clearly goes to DWill? They actually had to stop the clock for him just so he could get a dunk in.


David Stern's booking has been in question ever since he put the Mavs over


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

What’s with the geeky glasses look? Durant, Howard and James all are doing it. Do these guys even need prescription glasses? It works for guys like Simon Baker and Gary Oldman etc... but these guys, you know, need them! And they’re a fair bit older, too.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

Magic said:


> Burdinger may have had the worst dunk contest in the history of the game, literally. His first dunk was awful, his second dunk was awful, and his third dunk was only great if he actually couldn't see through that blindfold.


It's because he's white isn't it?? :suarez1


Seriously though, I thought George had it with the glow in the dark 360 but the double dunk was pretty good.


----------



## Magic

Next year I hope to see DeRozan, Harden, Westbrook, and Wall. Now that will be some serious fucking entertainment. Enough of these big men, that is exactly what is wrong with these last few slam dunk contestants I thinnk, guards usually create far more entertaining dunks.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

I did the Shaq/ Barkley draft as Barkley, based on the selection criteria and who I think Shaq would have selected with each leading pick. My picks were not at all influenced by the way these players performed in the teams they were selected to partake.

I would have had a starting five of:

PG- Jeremy Lin
SG- John Wall
SF- Kawhi Leonard
PF- DeMarcus Cousins
C- Greg Monroe

Bench (arranged on probable minutes given):

Tiago Splitter
Landry Fields
Brandon Knight

The two randoms:

Gordon Hayward (replacement 'X' in place of Leonard)
Evan Turner

I’d have felt pretty good about that. I’ve gone with size, good rebounders and team combinations. Obviously, they’re different dynamics here for Lin. He’d be the focal point of the team, with Wall having free rein to keep the score ticking over. These two get major minutes, with Wall being the preferred option at point for when Lin rests.


----------



## Oracle

eyebrowmorroco said:


> What’s with the geeky glasses look? Durant, Howard and James all are doing it. Do these guys even need prescription glasses? It works for guys like Simon Baker and Gary Oldman etc... but these guys, you know, need them! And they’re a fair bit older, too.


tell me about it durant and howards are prescription though im pretty sure


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

Hypnotiq said:


> tell me about it durant and howards are prescription though im pretty sure


 This faux prescription glasses craze is utterly ridiculous and embarrassing. Seriously, I know these guys aren’t the easiest to dress, but surely they could put together decent garb with their means. They could get nice, fitted bespoke suits (I’d go navy, don't go the ubiquitous three-piece). Nice fine gentlemanly shoes (I’d go brown suede). Get a textured tie (knit, shantung, cashmere etc.), and grab a complimentary pocket square bringing out something in the tie (never matching). It’s fairly basic. Do the opposite of Craig Sager. That muppet could consistently be the best dressed man on TV; instead he opts for vulgar attire screaming delayed midlife crisis.


----------



## Notorious

You guys worry too much about how another guy dresses, I prefer them dressing like this than that shit from the early 2000's (T-Shirts 3 sizes too big, Timberland boots, Air Force 1's, Baggy Pants, Big ass throwback jerseys).

Anyway, John Wall was the winner of this weekend's slam dunk contest.


----------



## scrilla

next year someone needs to dunk over a pit of fire. that's the only thing there is left to do.


----------



## Notorious

The New York Post is reporting that the Magic aren't interested in a Bynum/Dwight swap.

But they're also reporting that the Knicks have inquired to Orlando about Dwight, they say they don't know who the Knicks offered but it could've been anyone excluding Lin, who the Knicks don't plan on trading.


----------



## B-Dawg

Melo and Chandler

Let's go, son.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

If Otis Smith doesn't get a deal done before the deadline and Howard walks as expected he should lose his job.


----------



## Xile44

Dwight want's to play with Amar'e and Lin? Yeah, right, he'd be better off in Orlando


----------



## Notorious

It would be LOLworthy.


----------



## B-Dawg

If I'm bored enough, I may go through every team and type up my dream Dwight Howard trade scenario for those teams.


----------



## Xile44

If i had to make a list of the top 5 team's Dwight has a chance of playing with it will be ( In no Order)
Nets
Laker's
Magic

2nd options to consider will be
Dallas 
Boston


----------



## LarryCoon

As long as the Lakers don't do that BS trade, I'm fine with where Dwight goes. If I were Dwight I'd go to the Nets do. Did you see that $200million shoe deal Rose got?


----------



## Magic

If I was him I'd be asking to go to the Bulls. That would be the smartest possible move for him. Him, Rip, Deng, Boozer, and ROSE would dominate. They like would have a very weak bench but that is easily a dynasty type team and a team that very much reminds of the Lakers early 2000 dynasty.


----------



## Xile44

http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-rumors-dwight-howard-lakers-deal-rumored-for-march-1/2012/02/26/


> This morning we reported that the Magic had turned down a deal for Dwight Howard that centered around Andrew Bynum.
> 
> Now, John Cherwa of the L.A. Times is reporting that the teams are working on a restructured deal that will still send Howard to the Lakers, but will cost them both of their All-Star big men.
> 
> The Magic send Howard, Hedo Turkoglu and Jameer Nelson to the Lakers for Pau Gasol and Andrew Bynum. The Toronto Raptors are also part of the rumor sending Jose Calderon to Orlando, although no one is quite sure what would complete that part of the trade.
> 
> The rumor also has all this happening on March 1.
> 
> This could help the Lakers in a variety of ways, including their troubles at the point guard position. Still, giving up both Gasol and Bynum is something the team has been previously unwilling to do.


Dwight want's to be the first option by the way, he wont get that playing next to Rose


----------



## LarryCoon

fpalm solidify the PG position, create an even bigger hole at PF position

Ryan Anderson should be included in the deal


----------



## Notorious

Whatchu talkin bout LarryCoon?

Rasheed Wallace IS THE SAVIOR!!!


Btw, if that rumored trade does happen, the Magic are the winners.


----------



## B-Dawg

Calderon? I know he's better than Jameer, but to go from having 0 Spanish pussies to 2, that'd be terrible. 



LarryCoon said:


> fpalm solidify the PG position, create an even bigger hole at PF position
> 
> Ryan Anderson should be included in the deal


:lmao

Why would Orlando throw in their 2nd best player and best trade chip?


----------



## Notorious

I would love for that trade to go down. Orlando rapes the Lakers.


----------



## Magic

All this talk about getting Dwight is terrible. I don't want him if we are giving up this much. If he was Shaq good then yeah, I'd be fine with it, but he's a bum on offense so that isn't the case.


----------



## JM

Calderon traded!!! I'd mark.


----------



## B-Dawg

On those days where Kobe misses everything, he'll be there for you for all of them putbacks.


----------



## Magic

Bynum does that himself. I'd also say Bynum is the better rebounder since he actually has competition with Pau for the boards unlike Dwight who has always had a bum three point shooter as his PF counterpart.


Bynum, in four less minutes, averages only 4 points and 2 boards less than Dwight. PLEASE DONT TRADE FOR DWIGHT. It's either Bynum/Dwight swap or nothing, the guy is not worth it.


----------



## LarryCoon

If Ryan Anderson isn't in the trade, then Lakers shouldn't do it


----------



## B-Dawg

Dwight's got 8 twenty rebound games this season, Bynum has 2. Dwight gets 34.4% of defensive rebounds available, Bynum gets 28.6 percent. Your argument is irrelevant.


----------



## JM

LarryCoon check your PMs...



WWF said:


> Dwight's got 8 twenty rebound games this season, Bynum has 2. Dwight gets 34.4% of defensive rebounds available, Bynum gets 28.6 percent. Your argument is irrelevant.


That doesn't really prove UDFK wrong in what he's saying.


----------



## Magic

WWF said:


> Dwight's got 8 twenty rebound games this season, Bynum has 2. Dwight gets 34.4% of defensive rebounds available, Bynum gets 28.6 percent. Your argument is irrelevant.


Did you not see the part where I said that Bynum has always had competition with his boards with Pau while Dwight has a three point shooting PF that hardly goes for boards? Your argument and stats are irrelevant, Bynum is just as good if not better than Howard at rebounds.


----------



## B-Dawg

Hardly goes for boards? Ryan Anderson is one of the best offensive rebounders in the NBA...


----------



## Notorious

I'm jealous that there's a guy on you guys teams that can get 20 rebounds.

For a Celtic fan, it's a joy to see a 10 rebound game.

Anyway on-topic, the Lakers shouldn't give up both Bynum and Gasol for Dwight but if they do then....LOL!


----------



## Magic

I'd also guess he is one of the worst defensive boarders for starting PFs.

Anderson gets 7 boards while Pau gets nearly 11. Pau is 7th in the league in rebounds while Anderson is 40th.


----------



## B-Dawg

But, Gasol plays 6 more minutes than Anderson and only gets 3 more rebounds!


----------



## Magic

You have no argument and you know it. Anderson is a horrid defensive rebounder and Bynum actually has competition for those boards while Dwight does not. Bynum+Pau>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Dwight. No idea what the Lakers are thinking tbh. Maybe they think Dwight/Kobe would be like Shaq/Kobe even though that wouldn't even be close to the case.


----------



## B-Dawg

How do I have no argument when I just used the same dumbass logic as you, by saying that more minutes = more rebounds?


----------



## Magic

That wasn't my main argument, I just threw that in there. If you were paying attention I was saying that Bynum has more competition for rebounds than Dwight does since the Lakers have far and away better rebounders. Even Troy use to average 10 boards a game so it's not like it gets any easier for Bynum when Pau is off either. Who are the Magic's backup for Anderson? LOLBABY?


----------



## Notorious

I heard Nicki Minaj is performing at halftime.

Fuck my life. Will definitely put that deformed retarded bitch on mute.


----------



## B-Dawg

Oh man, Troy Murphy averaged 10 rebounds 3 years ago. That has a HUGE impact, especially considering his current 3.5 rebounds per game average.


----------



## Magic

umad Dwight *clearly* isn't the best rebounder?


----------



## Dub

notorious_187 said:


> I heard Nicki Minaj is performing at halftime.
> 
> Fuck my life. Will definitely put that deformed retarded bitch on mute.


ugh that is horrible news.


----------



## B-Dawg

Magic said:


> umad Dwight *clearly* isn't the best rebounder?


umad Jim Buss is going to kill the Lakers?


----------



## Magic

umad that the Magic are never going to be good?


----------



## Notorious

RealGM is reporting that Orlando is gonna try to go after Steve Nash at the deadline.


----------



## Xile44

Who care's about Bynum and and Ryan Anderson rebounding. We have the Incredible Hump


----------



## Notorious

Lil Wayne really pissed me off.

I can't deal with that fuckery on my TV screen.

And to make it even worse, I've still got Nicki Minaj to look forward to fpalm

I wish the YMCMB plane would've disappeared on it's way to Orlando.


----------



## Xile44

notorious_187 said:


> Lil Wayne really pissed me off.
> 
> I can't deal with that fuckery on my TV screen.
> 
> And to make it even worse, I've still got Nicki Minaj to look forward to fpalm
> 
> I wish the YMCMB plane would've disappeared on it's way to Orlando.


WTF was he high? Im sick of these clown's ruining Hip-Hop


----------



## Notorious

Xile44 said:


> WTF was he high? Im sick of these clown's ruining Hip-Hop


He's always high. I don't know why his probation officer lets him get away with that shit.


----------



## Xile44

notorious_187 said:


> He's always high. I don't know why his probation officer lets him get away with that shit.


I rather here Shaq perform a song than him 

Anyway's: Prediction's for tonight: 
East win's/ LeBron MVP


----------



## Magic

LA Wins, Durant MVP.


----------



## StarzNBarz

oh my lord forget halftime, this bitch is here pre game! noooooooo!!!!


----------



## B-Dawg

Why does Nicki Minaj insist on making herself look ugly? Normally she's not bad, but Jesus Christ...


----------



## Notorious

I HATE NICKI MINAJ!!!

How could like this bitch's music?


----------



## StarzNBarz

Honestly what the hell is this? Half naked dudes dancing around an umpa lumpa with terrible music being played in the background?


----------



## Joel

Yeah. This is very shit. Really tempting me to watch the Oscars instead.

Edit: D Rose couldn't be anymore different to the rest :lmao


----------



## StarzNBarz

Another song?


----------



## Notorious

SOMEONE KILL THIS BITCH!!!


----------



## LarryCoon

Who the fuck is the announcer? Fire his ass already. I've never been less interested in an Allstar intro.


----------



## B-Dawg

It got worse than Nicki Minaj :lmao



LarryCoon said:


> Who the fuck is the announcer? Fire his ass already. I've never been less interested in an Allstar intro.


I agree. Orlando's PA Anoouncer is 100x better than this loser.


----------



## Notorious

Mary J. Blige got a louder reaction than any of the players introduced.


----------



## WWE

They should get Justin Bieber for All-Star Weekend 2013 in Houston.


----------



## StarzNBarz

I hear Tupac is supposed to be back in 2014. He should perform at halftime for the all star game.


----------



## Notorious

Cycloneon said:


> They should get Justin Bieber for All-Star Weekend 2013 in Houston.


I'd rather have him performing than Nicki Minaj tbh.


----------



## Notorious

This guy really doesn't help himself:


----------



## Freeloader

LarryCoon said:


> Who the fuck is the announcer? Fire his ass already. I've never been less interested in an Allstar intro.


Yeah he sucks. 

Shame that Kobe will surpass MJ in all star game scoring. He doesn't deserve the honor.


----------



## WWE

Kobe tied with Oscar Robertson with 246

He passed him


----------



## Notorious

Kobe playing his ass off because he wants to pass up MJ on the ASG scoring list.


----------



## StarzNBarz

notorious_187 said:


> This guy really doesn't help himself:



i love bosh.


----------



## JM

notorious_187 said:


> This guy really doesn't help himself:


What else is there for a third wheel to do?


----------



## Joel

StarzNBarz said:


> i love bosh.


I'm sure Bosh would welcome this comment.

I don't know if I can deal with All Star games. I get it's suppose to be entertaining, but I'm more into competition.


----------



## Notorious

Luol Deng seems nervous.


----------



## Xile44

Where the fuck is Deron? :frustrate


----------



## Freeloader

Stop the soft D - that shit killed the Pro Bowl. At least look semi interested in playing D, jesus. Don't move to clear a path.


----------



## WWE

Lol East stop playing shit defense.


----------



## Alicenchains

Great defensive performance, just wow.


----------



## Notorious

This is the All-Star game, defense is rarely ever played.

The only way you can get defense played in the ASG is if you would put a million on the line and give every player on the winning team a million dollars.


----------



## MrMister

notorious_187 said:


> This is the All-Star game, defense is rarely ever played.
> 
> The only way you can get defense played in the ASG is if you would put a million on the line and give every player on the winning team a million dollars.


Exactly. Defense takes effort and this is supposed be a break for these guys. Especially with this condensed season, lack of defense should be totally excused.

This is why I don't like All Star games. They're just not for me.


----------



## Alicenchains

Which is why they should get rid of the all star game, you already have first, second, and third all nba teams for the best players that year, rendering the all star game pointless.


----------



## kobra860

Did Chris Brown ever give back the phone that he took?


----------



## Notorious

The ASG is something for the fans. I doubt the casual fans care if there's actual defense being played.


----------



## Bogey

notorious_187 said:


> This is the All-Star game, defense is rarely ever played.
> 
> The only way you can get defense played in the ASG is if you would put a million on the line and give every player on the winning team a million dollars.


Probably not even in that case. The NBA all-star game is the best of the other major sports. Even if it means the final score is 150-145. 

I kind of miss the oddness that came when each player wore their individual team jerseys. It made the game at least visually interesting.


----------



## Notorious

D. Wade just told it like it is.

"You can tell who going for MVP on the West. You got Westbrook, Durant & Kobe"


----------



## Magic

They finally started playing defense. Usually they start in the fourth but looks like east doesn't want to be down anymore.


----------



## Notorious

LOLNETS.

Them signing Gerald Green to replace Marswag once they ship him off to Orlando.

yes i know dwight isn't going to the nets and gerald green sucks ass


----------



## chronoxiong

Congrats for Kobe. He's now the all-time leading scorer in All-Star Game history.


----------



## Notorious

Kevin Durant is pathetic. He's played more minutes than any other player in this game and is 4 shots away from breaking the record for field goal attempts. Just so he can get the meaningless All-Star Game MVP award.


----------



## CAT IN THE HAT

notorious_187 said:


> Kevin Durant is pathetic. He's played more minutes than any other player in this game and is 4 shots away from breaking the record for field goal attempts. Just so he can get the meaningless All-Star Game MVP award.


This. Stop reading my mind


----------



## Notorious

CLUTCH KOBE!!!


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

lmao. Lebron even chokes in the clutch during AS Games


----------



## Notorious

LeBron didn't choke shit. He's the reason the East got back in the game.


----------



## Magic

:lmao OH MY GOD, LBJ UNWILLING TO TAKE THE FINAL SHOT IN A MEANINGLESS GAME. :lol

inb4 **** tries defending this.


----------



## Notorious

Who cares? LeBron led this team to comeback from a 21 point deficit, if Deron doesn't airball that three pointer then this conversation isn't even happening. Or what about Wade dropping that wide open pass with like a minute left?

Besides this is a meaningless game so it doesn't matter anyway, nothing worth arguing about.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

notorious_187 said:


> LeBron didn't choke shit. He's the reason the East got back in the game.


He got the ball with 6 seconds left down two and he made a retarded pass right to Blake Griffin

choke


----------



## StarzNBarz

Dwight played like shit. I know the all star game is a guard game but damn Howard was invisible.

And yea without LeBron the East wouldntve even came back. Still dont know why he didnt attempt the last shot though. Why was he taking the ball out!?!


----------



## Notorious

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> He got the ball with 6 seconds left down two and he made a retarded pass right to Blake Griffin
> 
> choke


If Deron Williams didn't airball the three pointer LeBron would have never been in that situation.

Why doesn't Dwyane Wade get called a choker for dropping that wide open pass with a minute left in the game?

It's the ASG FFS, it's not that serious. If it wasn't for LeBron the final score would've been 152-132.


----------



## CAT IN THE HAT

notorious_187 said:


> If Deron Williams didn't airball the three pointer LeBron would have never been in that situation.
> 
> Why doesn't Dwyane Wade get called a choker for dropping that wide open pass with a minute left in the game?
> 
> It's the ASG FFS, it's not that serious. If it wasn't for LeBron the final score would've been 152-132.


It wasn't a airball. The ball hit the rim


----------



## Xile44

The hate for LeBron is ridiculous


----------



## Magic

:lmao @ notorious. First he makes funny of Kobe for missing a free throw in an apparent meaningless game and basically calling him unclutch then defends Lebron. You know why people are making fun of him? BECAUSE DIDNT EVEN TRY. He passed it away even though there was no time for that. Don't be stupid, it has nothing to do with anything else, he fucked up and didn't want to miss.


----------



## Joel

notorious_187 said:


> *If Deron Williams didn't airball the three pointer LeBron would have never been in that situation.*
> 
> Why doesn't Dwyane Wade get called a choker for dropping that wide open pass with a minute left in the game?
> 
> It's the ASG FFS, it's not that serious. If it wasn't for LeBron the final score would've been 152-132.


But he was in that situation...

If he took the shot and missed, people would have gone on about how he's not clutch. But what he did was cowardice. He does not have the mentality of a winner.


----------



## LarryCoon

:lmao UDK trying to make something out of an Allstar game


----------



## CAT IN THE HAT

Skip Bayless is gonna rip lebron apart tomorrow morning.


----------



## Notorious

Magic said:


> :lmao @ notorious. First he makes funny of Kobe for missing a free throw in an apparent meaningless game and basically calling him unclutch then defends Lebron. You know why people are making fun of him? BECAUSE DIDNT EVEN TRY. He passed it away even though there was no time for that. Don't be stupid, it has nothing to do with anything else, he fucked up and didn't want to miss.


I make fun of Kobe because of how sensitive the die-hard Kobe fans are, I'm joking.

No matter what LeBron did he would've been scrutinized. He passes the ball "He's a coward", he shoots the ball and misses "He's unclutch", he hits the three pointer then you haters would probably go "Oh wow, LeBron can hit the clutch shot in an ASG but not in a real game."

LeBron is damned if he does and damned if he doesn't. *BOTTOM LINE* If it wasn't for LeBron this game would've been a blow out that right there says it all.

And to the guy who said LeBron doesn't have the mentality of a winner, come on. We're judging these things based off ASG's? If that's the case then Derrick Rose doesn't have the mentality of winner because he just sat his ass on the bench and didn't even try to win the game for his team.


----------



## JM

This is why I don't watch the NBA all-star game. If I did I'd probably feel compelled to participate in this discussion. Sadly I did watch All-star saturday night and that was certainly worth missing as well except for 2 dunks.


----------



## Magic

LarryCoon said:


> :lmao UDK trying to make something out of an Allstar game


lol it's fairly obvious this is something. He's a coward and refused to even shoot in a game that had no real meaning on anything. He did not want to miss that final shot so instead he passed it.


----------



## MrMister

notorious_187 said:


> I make fun of Kobe because of how sensitive the die-hard Kobe fans are, I'm joking.
> 
> No matter what LeBron did he would've been scrutinized. He passes the ball "He's a coward", he shoots the ball and misses "He's unclutch", he hits the three pointer then you haters would probably go "Oh wow, LeBron can hit the clutch shot in an ASG but not in a real game."
> 
> LeBron is damned if he does and damned if he doesn't. *BOTTOM LINE* If it wasn't for LeBron this game would've been a blow out that right there says it all.


These are all good points, but he inbounded that ball on the final play. James needs to be decoy or the final shooter in that situation.


----------



## LarryCoon

Magic said:


> lol it's fairly obvious this is something. He's a coward and refused to even shoot in a game that had no real meaning on anything. He did not want to miss that final shot so instead he passed it.


:lmao Try harder


----------



## B-Dawg

UDK, stop embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Notorious

MrMister said:


> These are all good points, but he inbounded that ball on the final play. James needs to be decoy or the final shooter in that situation.


Thibs drew up the play for Wade and wanted LeBron to be the inbounder. Could LeBron have said that he wanted the shot? Yeah, he could've. But he decided to go with what the coach drew up.

UDK you're really reaching, I'm not a die-hard LeBron fan but come on. You sound desperate.


----------



## Joel

notorious_187 said:


> And to the guy who said LeBron doesn't have the mentality of a winner, come on. We're judging these things based off ASG's? If that's the case then Derrick Rose doesn't have the mentality of winner because he just sat his ass on the bench and didn't even try to win the game for his team.


We're judging things based on one's actions. It doesn't matter if it is an All Star game, if it is the NBA finals, or if it is a game of street ball; a winner is a winner. LeBron passed the opportunity away.

Your last point is ridiculous. But what I can say is that if he was in that position, Derrick Rose wouldn't have passed that ball, because he is a winner.


----------



## Magic

How am I embarrassing myself? Someone explain to me what someone would be thinking to PASS the ball in the final 4 seconds? That is the time to shoot it. And no, I wouldn't have said anything if he missed since it would have been a difficult shot, but there is no logical reason for him to have passed it there.

Honestly, you guys have nothing. Yeah, he brought them back into the game, but that does not change the fact he also fucked them over by being a coward and passing it when he should have shot.


----------



## Magic

and by the way, this isn't the first time he had something like this. In another game he had the ball with less than 24 seconds left and the Heat were leading, the game was close and instead of getting fouled and taking free throws he did a cross court pass and caused a turnover giving the other team a chance.


----------



## Notorious

It's so ironic that you have a Kobe avatar when LeBron has led his team to more crunch time victories than Kobe has in the last year.


----------



## Magic

this season? I'm pretty sure Lebron has zero game winning shots and his choking has gotten a lot worse and more noted. No idea what you're talking about.

Kobe has been terrible as well in the clutch, but not worse than Lebron. The guy has done nothing in the fourth.


----------



## JM

Are we seriously talking about who's more clutch again.


----------



## B-Dawg

JM said:


> Are we seriously talking about who's more clutch again.


I lol'd


----------



## Notorious

Magic said:


> this season? I'm pretty sure Lebron has zero game winning shots and his choking has gotten a lot worse and more noted. No idea what you're talking about.
> 
> Kobe has been terrible as well in the clutch, but not worse than Lebron. The guy has done nothing in the fourth.


In the last year means from February 2011 to February 2012.

I just find it funny that you devote so much time to whether LeBron is clutch or not but yet you're a Kobe dickrider.


----------



## JM

And the all-star game of all things lead to this.


----------



## LarryCoon

JM said:


> Are we seriously talking about who's more clutch again.


UDK tends to go that direction from time to time.


----------



## Magic

notorious_187 said:


> In the last year means from February 2011 to February 2012.
> 
> I just find it funny that you devote so much time to whether LeBron is clutch or not but yet you're a Kobe dickrider.


How am I Kobe dickrider? I don't praise him every sentence, I don't think he's the GOAT, and I blame him when he fucks us over in a loss. You saying he's not clutch is retarded which is why I defend him when you say it.


----------



## Magic

LarryCoon said:


> UDK tends to go that direction from time to time.


Give me a reason, a logical one that isn't completely retarded, as to why he passed in the final 4 seconds and I'll concede.


----------



## Notorious

Magic said:


> How am I Kobe dickrider? I don't praise him every sentence, I don't think he's the GOAT, and I blame him when he fucks us over in a loss. You saying he's not clutch is retarded which is why I defend him when you say it.


Kobe is a career 36/115 in shots in the final 24 seconds of a game when the lead is by 3 or less.

He's also 16/55 in shots in the final 5 seconds of a game going for the gamewinner or tie.

And this is his regular season stats, his playoff stats aren't even worse.


----------



## LarryCoon

Did you not read JM's post about clutch? Several East allstars players choked in the clutch which placed them in that position. You only want to focus on Lebron, who was ironically the guy who lead the East squad back.


----------



## Bogey

Cos it's an all-star game and no one cares. LeBron could've made that shot tonight then missed a clutch shot the next night and everyone would still question his clutchness.


----------



## Magic

I'm focusing on Lebron not because he choked but because he CHOSE not to SHOOT because he was SCARED of FAILING. Deron failed and missed a shot alright, Wade mishandled a pass and let it go out of bounds, but they at least TRIED. Lebron not shooting is why I'm bringing him up, it's not even the turnover itself, but him deciding not to shoot in a situation where that was the only logical option.


----------



## Notorious

But if Dwyane Wade doesn't drop that pass or Deron Williams doesn't airball, LeBron is never in that situation am I right?

Why is LeBron the only person getting the blame?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

that wasn't a choke. kobe was high up on him, wade was open near the corner and griffin made a good read stepping into the passing lane. it's not like he had a lot of time to create and get a good shot off on his own.


----------



## LarryCoon

notorious_187 said:


> But if Dwyane Wade doesn't drop that pass or Deron Williams doesn't airball, LeBron is never in that situation am I right?
> 
> Why is LeBron the only person getting the blame?


Cause UDK only likes to focus on Lebron's shortcomings.


----------



## Magic

notorious_187 said:


> But if Dwyane Wade doesn't drop that pass or Deron Williams doesn't airball, LeBron is never in that situation am I right?
> 
> Why is LeBron the only person getting the blame?


I'm not blaming him for anything. You really aren't getting what I'm saying at all are you? It wasn't the turnover which is why I'm calling him a choker, it's the fact he didn't shoot in a must shoot situation. Yeah it was a tough shot, but there really wasn't time for a pass and yet he did it anyways.


----------



## Bogey

Absolutely no one is going to remember, nor should they care about what happened in the last seconds of the all-star game beyond today. Unfortunately I see ESPN running with this all day.


----------



## Notorious

So let me get this straight, UDK you would rather have LeBron take a deep three pointer while being pretty much triple-teamed than try to pass it to his teammate Dwyane Wade, who was wide open at that point in time?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Magic said:


> I'm not blaming him for anything. You really aren't getting what I'm saying at all are you? It wasn't the turnover which is why I'm calling him a choker, it's the fact he didn't shoot in a must shoot situation. Yeah it was a tough shot, but there really wasn't time for a pass and yet he did it anyways.


it wasn't a must shoot situation though. if that pass had hit wade, wade would've had a better look than lebron could've ever got in that situation. a must shoot would've been with 2-3 seconds left on the clock. i'm pretty sure there were more.


----------



## Magic

^^^there was 3-4 seconds left on the clock.

Triple teamed? Only Kobe was on him. There wasn't enough time for a pass and a good shot anyways, so yes, him shooting was the better option. Not only that but he was incredibly hot so why the fuck not?


----------



## Joel Anthony

LeBron should have taken that shot either way, he had the hot hand. Not a big deal though. LeBron single handidly made that game interesting at the end.


----------



## Notorious

No Kobe wasn't the only person on him. Kobe was initially the only person on him, then Westbrook and I think Durant (Might've been CP3), rotated over and that's when LeBron passed it out to Wade, who like BrosOfDestruction said had a much better look then LeBron would've had.

But you're a Kobe fan so of course taking a deep three pointer while being triple teamed is the better thing to do than pass it to an open teammate.


----------



## JM

It's the all-star game, seriously who the fuck cares. If anyone is seriously trying to analyze a player based on what they do in the all-star game they seriously need to give their head a shake.


----------



## Magic

It's not just based on this game JM, it's based on his history.


Notorious Durant and Westbrook were nowhere near him, only Kobe would have been able to contest that shot.


----------



## JM

But what started this current conversation was a play in the all-star game which that alone is ridiculous. 

This is a weekly conversation in this thread and it never goes anywhere. Has it ever lead to anyone believing anything that they didn't believe before? No. Which means you're really just typing because you like reading your own words. It's a waste of time.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

Yes it was a meaningless game but that Lebron turnover is the reason why he gets the lechocke label, he was great through the whole game just like he was great through the entire regular season and playoffs last year until the pressure was really on.I mean that was a copout, Kobe even got on his case for not shooting the ball and why is that? Well Kobe is a freaking killer their is no way in hell he would have passed that ball in that situation and I have never been a Kobe fan and never will its just the truth.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

ok, i just saw the play again. lebron reacted on instinct because i think he thought he was too deep to get a good shot off and durant was looking to shade him so he might've thought he was going to get trapped hard. i wouldn't say he made that pass out of fear, it was the right play in that situation.


----------



## Notorious

Yeah Kobe wouldn't have passed the ball and he would've missed the shot too.

But I agree with JM, it's just an All-Star Game. If you ask me, neither LeBron or Kobe are clutch shooters, however LeBron is arguably the best perimeter defender in the clutch. But it doesn't matter because like JM said this argument has happened at least 10 times since this thread has existed and it goes nowhere every time so I'm moving along.

Ok so I was wrong about LeBron being triple teamed, I'll admit that.


----------



## Magic

TRIPLE TEAM RIGHT THERE. OMG YOU SEE ALL THOSE GUYS ON HIM? :lmao

lol notorious I love how you always bring Kobe up in these conversations.


----------



## Notorious

You know what's a bigger joke? You analyzing an All-Star Game as if it were game 7 of the NBA Finals.


----------



## Bogey

Stupid turnover but the defense was all over him. There was no separation and he would've been blocked.


----------



## LarryCoon

Wow, UDK's argument just fell down the drain with that clip. Lebron was 50feet away from the basket


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

it's far from a triple but look closely, durant is shading/playing free safety right around the time lebron makes the pass. you never know what can happen in that situation because if lebron had taken time to create on his own, durant would've went for a hard double team. 

so you have a tough shot over a double team or a possible open, spot up jumper? easy choice if you ask me. it was the right play and i can't stand the guy FWIW.


----------



## Notorious

:lmao fpalm Big Baby


----------



## Magic

umm no ****. I'm not going to bother arguing with you about htis anymore. Lebron isn't clutch, it has been proven over and over and over and over. YOu have never proved how he is clutch. 

Btw, he was running at the basketball, he was also in range to make a goodish attempt. Also like how you didnt note that he passed into a crowd of people, that wasn't exactly a hard pass for Griffin to steal, it's not like he did something amazing.


----------



## LarryCoon

:lmao At this point, I don't take any of UDK's arguments against Lebron seriously. He's proven to be biased against Lebron. I will take clutch arguments against Lebron, just not UDK's arguments against him.

I mean seriously. Thats the argument? 50 feet away from the basket? Durant shading him, Westbrook helping out off the drive. His head turned against the clock.


----------



## Magic

You realize last year in this thread these arguments never occured right and no one ever argued that was Lebron was clutch? You have no argument ****, so I guess I can't even say that I won't take yours' seriously.


----------



## JM

The sad part is Lebron can't even win a championship to get the haters off his back, he's going to have to hit 16 game winning shots in the playoff run.


----------



## B-Dawg

notorious_187 said:


> :lmao fpalm Big Baby


That's why he was brought in to the Magic. Not to play basketball, but to provide some comedic relief.


----------



## Notorious

WWF said:


> That's why he was brought in to the Magic. Not to play basketball, but to provide some comedic relief.


Nothing will top what he did in Boston, which also got Nate Robinson fined and traded:


----------



## Bogey

JM said:


> The sad part is Lebron can't even win a championship to get the haters off his back, he's going to have to hit 16 game winning shots in the playoff run.


I see the Heat becoming the Buffalo Bills of this decade. :bron2


----------



## Magic

LarryCoon said:


> :lmao At this point, I don't take any of UDK's arguments against Lebron seriously. He's proven to be biased against Lebron. I will take clutch arguments against Lebron, just not UDK's arguments against him.
> 
> I mean seriously. Thats the argument? 50 feet away from the basket? Durant shading him, Westbrook helping out off the drive. His head turned against the clock.


fpalm. Westbrook was nowhere close to him. He was looking directly at the clock. And you realize 50 feet is behind the halfcourt lien right? This is why I can't take your arguments seriously, do you the biggest hyperboles and you also called Lebron clutched earlier this year when all he did was inbound the ball;.


----------



## Joel Anthony

JM said:


> The sad part is Lebron can't even win a championship to get the haters off his back, he's going to have to hit 16 game winning shots in the playoff run.


Ha.


----------



## LarryCoon

Nah, Lebron played pathetic in the finals. He choked on the finals. I was only saying that he's been proven to be clutch in the past and that he could do it just as Dirk bounced back from getting punked in 2006 and getting kicked out of the first round in 2007.

You however, proved with this argument today that you are on a path to criticize every single thing Lebron does. Despite the fact that he led the East in scoring, he lead the East team back in the game and that there were several players who choked.


----------



## Notorious

Bogey said:


> I see the Heat becoming the Buffalo Bills of this decade. :bron2


Are they gonna lose to teams in the Southwest Division every year just like the Bills lost to teams in the NFC East every year?


----------



## Magic

****, I've said this about 5 times, it was never about the turnover. It was the fact he passed instead of shot in a must shot situation. He didn't which is why im criticizing him.



JM said:


> The sad part is Lebron can't even win a championship to get the haters off his back, he's going to have to hit 16 game winning shots in the playoff run.


If he had won last year everyone would have just laughed at how Wade carried him. He would have to be the star of the finals to get the haters off his back, not the sidekick.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

even though, he did nothing wrong today, still funny.


----------



## LarryCoon

You realize that his shot was getting blocked by Durant? And he was 90 degrees away from the basket? And he could not see the clock?

Lebron brought the team back, yet you choose to ignore it. A lot of East players choked with TOs and airballs yet you only focus on the guy who brought this team back in the position in the first place. 

You've got to be kidding me with this bias.


----------



## RKO920

I hate Lebron, but I kind of feel bad for him right now. People are getting at him for the all star game LOL. If he had 50 points and went 25/26 in game 7 of the finals and the Heat won, he would be crucified for missing one shot. All in all, the guy imo beside Durant is the best player in the NBA.


----------



## Notorious

I laugh at the people who say Kris Humphries is more hated than LeBron.

Tonight proves who's the most hated, smh I agree RKO.

Anyway, can we move past this. I'd much rather talk about the 2362 Dwight Howard trade scenarios then go back and forth about LeBron being clutch based off a fucking All-Star Game.


----------



## scrilla

the lebron whiteknighting in this thread is disgusting.


----------



## RKO920

Where did the Dwight to the Lakers rumor tonight come from?


----------



## Joel Anthony

notorious_187 said:


> Anyway, can we move past this. I'd much rather talk about the 2362 Dwight Howard trade scenarios then go back and forth about LeBron being clutch based off a fucking All-Star Game.


IF anything -- I want to talk about Chase Budinger getting robbed in the Dunk Contest. But ya'll probably already did that.


----------



## Notorious

RKO920 said:


> Where did the Dwight to the Lakers rumor tonight come from?


The L.A. Times, who mentioned the Orlando Sentinel as a source in the article.

However, tonight the Magic denied that a trade of Dwight to the Lakers was imminent.

I'm just ready for it all to be over. I'm hoping next season there's no more of this shit that's happened with Melo, CP3 and Dwight.

@Joel Anthony: No doubt in my mind Chase could see through that blindfold. Paul George got robbed. Jeremy Evans only won because of that one dunk (Him dunking the two balls) which is why the fan voting for the whole contest thing was stupid because casual fans voted for Evans based off that one dunk.


----------



## TJChurch

I skipped a few pages (been up too late anyway due to Oscars, mainly), but glad to see there's denial of Dwight coming to LA like that trade rumor says. I have nothing against DH, but ridding of Gasol & Bynum? Already tossed Odom... Wanna get rid of Kobe & the Hollywood sign while you're at it, LA?! How about tossing anyone who created (or especially any who backed) this deal?


----------



## LarryCoon

Either include Ryan Anderson or don't do the trade at all. We'll gladly include Ebanks and Gouldelock.


----------



## B-Dawg

Those two are terrible, though.


----------



## LarryCoon

Yeah, I figured there wouldn't be a way for that. Otis might be smarter than I thought if this trade goes through.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

Damn Laker fans are mad as fuck right now. 

lol :kobe3


----------



## StarzNBarz

Rondo for Gasol rumors are still going, and getting more attention. Don't know why the Celtics would do that though.


----------



## Dub

Apparently Kobe suffered a broken nose.


----------



## MrMister

His nose is made of paper mache then.


----------



## Xile44

> John Denton
> Just heard this from very reliable souce: NJ Nets officials seriously doubt that the #Magic will trade @Dwighthoward before trade deadline.





> The Magic figure logic is on their side, and they also can do a sign-and-trade so Howard doesn’t leave $25-30 million on the table by accepting a four-year deal to play elsewhere.


I would love to keep Swag and our lottery pick, but there is no way I can take another 4 months of this. Magic would be dumb as fuck to not trade him.



> Fred Kerber
> Additionally, the Lakers are fading as a viable trade option because of Andrew Bynum’s knee issues. The 24-year-old center could not make it through the All-Star Game.


----------



## Notorious

I think it's BS that the NBA might fine Luol Deng for wearing a shirt with Africa on it during player introductions. Absolute bullshit.

Oh and LOLORLANDO if they don't trade Dwight at the deadline. It's not like he's coming back. But it's ok because Ryan Anderson is the future.


----------



## WWE

Did East's bench even get decent playing time? lol


----------



## scrilla

MrMister said:


> His nose is made of paper mache then.


he's no frankie edgar

also fuck @Bynum having knee issues.


----------



## Notorious

The NBA and Sacramento have agreed on a framework for a new arena.

That's good for the city. I think this is their only professional sports team, they have a good fanbase, and most importantly: I prefer the Sacramento Kings over the Anaheim Royals.


----------



## Notorious

Chris Manning is reporting that Lamar Odom's contract could be bought out by the Mavs and he may retire.

However, I wouldn't be surprised if he pulled a Derek Fisher (You know, when Derek asked to be released by the Jazz so he could retire for personal reasons and then turn right around and sign with the Lakers).


----------



## Magic

:lmao, he's such a bum and a cry baby. I liked him last year, but after he got traded and acted like a bitch because of it I lost a lot of respect for him. I would lose even more if he pretended to retire just to come back to the Lakers.

I also don't recall Fisher saying he was going to retire, he said he wanted to be closer to where his daughter was being treated.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

I say good riddance.The guy sucks really bad.


----------



## Magic

Notorious why can I never find these articles you speak of? I usually just type in the player's name and expect it to come up since it is usually is a pretty big thing but shit like never comes up. :side:

I honestly feel bad for the guy though, he has lost a bunch of people and now his dad is ill as well.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

if we cant get d12 at the deadline, gotta try it at free agency. gonna be very interesting few months for my nets


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

scrilla said:


> next year someone needs to dunk over a pit of fire. that's the only thing there is left to do.


 Helicopter dunk over a helicopter?



Xile44 said:


> If i had to make a list of the top 5 team's Dwight has a chance of playing with it will be ( In no Order)
> Nets
> Laker's
> Magic
> 
> 2nd options to consider will be
> Dallas
> Boston


 No disrespect, I know you’re in NJ, but the mind boggles why Howard would care to play for the Nets. If I’m Dwight, I stay in Orlando or play for the Lakers. Howard should be persuaded to stay in Orlando, and be a pivotal part in recruitment/retention. Basically, give him the team he wants (while observing salary cap restrictions)

Lol at the Bynum/Howard comparison. Shaq is a freakin’ moron. Lakers should happily throw Gasol and Bynum for Howard.

Quick question: If you’re starting a new franchise, is anyone’s ideal first pick someone other than Howard?


----------



## Magic

Dwight is nowhere, and I mean absolutely nowhere, close to being worth both Pau and Bynum. He doesn`t do enough on the offensive end to warrent both of them.


If Ì`m starting a new franchise I would probably think of taking Rose or Durant first tbh, if it`s win now then I`d take Lebron and Dwight.


----------



## chronoxiong

Sorry I've been away from my comp all day but I am glad to hear that the Kings are staying in Sacramento! 









I just wonder how much the city is going to pay to finance it. I used to live in Sacramento so I will be curious to see which area of the city they will build it in. It's either downtown or the Arden area.


----------



## Oracle

id take durant all day if i was building a team


----------



## LarryCoon

:lmao Lakers should not give Gasol and Bynum for Howard. Lakers will now have 3 holes in their starting 5 if that happens. Terrible trade for the Lakers on its own and downright laughable considering the situation with Howard in Orlando.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

Magic said:


> Dwight is nowhere, and I mean absolutely nowhere, close to being worth both Pau and Bynum. He doesn`t do enough on the offensive end to warrent both of them.
> 
> 
> If Ì`m starting a new franchise I would probably think of taking Rose or *Durant* first tbh, if it`s win now then I`d take Lebron and Dwight.





Hypnotiq said:


> id take durant all day if i was building a team


 I guess D goes out the door? Howard immediately gives you a monster at 5 that can block, rebound and anchor the team defensively. You’re set. Durant will need to find another run and gun star like Westbrook. It’s easier said than done when you’re new on the block.


----------



## Notorious

Magic said:


> Notorious why can I never find these articles you speak of? I usually just type in the player's name and expect it to come up since it is usually is a pretty big thing but shit like never comes up. :side:
> 
> I honestly feel bad for the guy though, he has lost a bunch of people and now his dad is ill as well.


Some of the "news" that I post comes from Twitter.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Magic said:


> Notorious why can I never find these articles you speak of? I usually just type in the player's name and expect it to come up since it is usually is a pretty big thing but shit like never comes up. :side:
> 
> I honestly feel bad for the guy though, he has lost a bunch of people and now his dad is ill as well.


yeah, i feel really bad for the guy. apparently, he's been shook ever since witnessing that car crash where a 15 year old died and he's had lots of family issues too. he probably needs some time off because he's clearly not mentally into it.


----------



## Notorious

Notorious here with some updates for you guys.

1. The NY Post is reporting a rumored 3-team trade. In the trade: Nets get Dwight, Warriors get Brook Lopez, Magic get Monta Ellis. Of course there's other filler add but those are the three main pieces.
2. Sam Smith from NBA.com is also reporting a rumored trade: Pau Gasol to the Rockets for Kyle Lowry & Luis Scola.
3. John Ireland was on ESPN radio today and he said that Dwight is not going to the Lakers because Dwight does not want to sign an extension.
4. Brandon Roy said in an interview that he is considering making a comeback to the NBA. He says his retirement was all health related, there were some other issues.
5. Wilson Chandler has until Thursday to sign an offer sheet from a rival team, if he doesn't then the only team he can sign with is the Denver Nuggets. It's very realistic he could sign with an Italian League team.

Here's my take on them:
1. It seems realistic, the Warriors want a C, there's been talks of trading Monta since last year, obviously the Nets want Dwight, I guess Orlando does ok. I would assume they'd also absorb Biedrins contract and maybe dish out Hedo to NJ
2. The Rockets are dumbasses if they trade Kyle Lowry. The Lakers get another bullshit one-sided trade deal. That's all.
3. Not surprising, I think WWF said it a couple pages ago that Dwight doesn't want to go to L.A. because he doesn't want to follow in Shaq's footsteps.
4. I've been calling that to happen, I still think he's a good player, he just need to take some time off. If/when he does comeback, I hope he doesn't go back to Portland. He should go to Phoenix tbh.
5. I just have the feeling that Chandler doesn't want to play for the Nuggets, they could always wait till this offseason and just do a sign and trade somewhere.


----------



## Magic

Pau Gasol for Lowry isn't as onesided as you make it out to be. It's not like he's some megastar like CP3. You guys don't give Pau nearly enough credit.


----------



## Notorious

That trade benefits the Lakers more than it does the Rockets.

Fact. Pau has never won a playoff game while he was the #1 option on a team.


----------



## Magic

Maybe because the rest of the team was absolutely shit?


----------



## Oracle

Pau Gasol is probably worth Lowry alone and you get Scola aswell.


----------



## Notorious

Magic said:


> Maybe because the rest of the team was absolutely shit?


They weren't, and how many players can you say led their team to 3 consecutive playoff appearances and were swept all three years? Don't worry, I'll wait.


----------



## Magic

TMac?

Martin would also still be the first option and yes, those Grizzle teams were pretty shit.


----------



## B-Dawg

I'd do that deal in a heartbeat if I were the Lakers. Daryl Morey is desperate for a star and they seem to think Gasol could be that star, so I don't think it's too farfetched for the Rockets, either.


----------



## Magic

Trade for Lowry. Then trade for Beasley with our trade exception and we actually have a real competitive team that may stand a chance. Actually, they would a pretty damn good chance. All they would have to do afterwards is amnesty Artest.


----------



## Notorious

Magic said:


> TMac?
> 
> Martin would also still be the first option and yes, those Grizzle teams were pretty shit.


T-Mac's first two times he won one game and his 3rd time the series went to 7.

The Rockets without Lowry and Scola really aren't much better. They're pretty comparable actually.


----------



## Magic

actually notorious, you really need to stop telling me about these deals. Most of them are probably really unlikely and I don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## B-Dawg

Houston has a knack for having their PGs step up and be really good, so they'd probably end up having Dragic or Flynn produce very well without Lowry. They traded Skip to Orlando, then Brooks stepped up. Traded Brooks to Phoenix, and Lowry stepped up. That was all under Adelman, though.


----------



## Notorious

Well I clearly said "rumored" before I said any details.

At least you have rumored trades for your team, I don't know what the fuck to except from Danny at the trade deadline.

@WWF: Brooks and Lowry were both already better than Rafer & Brooks when they were traded respectively IMO. Lowry took Brooks starting spot and Brooks was preferred by the majority of Rocket fans over Skip. Dragic isn't really that bad though, I think he'd do good. The Rockets have always been a team with a good PG rotation.


----------



## B-Dawg

http://espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=86l2wfe

GO GO GADGET TRADE MACHINE!


----------



## Magic

I still wouldnt do that trade but the fact you raped the Celtics in it made me lol.


----------



## Notorious

Boston says no. Hell no at that.


----------



## B-Dawg

Everybody else says no, but Ainge says YES. You know he's got a crush on Pau.


----------



## Notorious

Why would he have a crush on a Spanish *******?

Besides Danny says no to the deal because it would result in us having 5 non-black guys. Our team allows no more than 2.


----------



## Magic

And the last time your team was actually really successful was with a white guy leading it.


----------



## B-Dawg

Magic said:


> http://espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine
> 
> now that's a good trade.
> 
> And the last time your team was actually really successful was with a white guy leading it.


You've got to go to save trade, then copy that url.


----------



## Notorious

Magic said:


> And the last time your team was actually really successful was with a white guy leading it.


I didn't know Kevin Garnett was white 2 years ago.

Anywho, the point still stands. 2 white guy limit, or at least that's what Danny's been doing since he took over as GM.


----------



## Magic

Damn WWF, you're fast, I left that up for like 30 seconds. Anyways it was just a stupid trade between the Lakers and Magic where we trade all our bad contracts for Howard.


Magic said:


> And the last time your team was actually *really successful* was with a white guy leading it.



By really succesful notorious, I meant multiple championships. We all know Celtics just got lucky when they won.


----------



## LarryCoon

Does Orlando trade Monta Ellis for picks then?


----------



## Notorious

@Magic:


----------



## Magic

you ever buy this jersey notorious?


----------



## B-Dawg

LarryCoon said:


> Does Orlando trade Monta Ellis for picks then?


Doubt it...


----------



## Notorious

Magic said:


> you ever buy this jersey notorious?


We still won the series.

Not like if he wouldn't have done that the Lakers would've magically won the series.


----------



## LarryCoon

I don't see why Orlando would want Monta Ellis instead of Lopez or Bynum.


----------



## Notorious

I'd assume the Magic would also acquire Biedrins along with Ellis.


----------



## B-Dawg

This is by-far the worst rumor I've heard.


----------



## El Conquistador

It's best for Golden State to break up that tandem of Curry and Ellis. For Brooke Lopez though, I wouldn't do that.


----------



## Magic

notorious_187 said:


> We still won the series.
> 
> Not like if he wouldn't have done that the Lakers would've magically won the series.


yeah, but you guys NEVER beat our starting five. :troll


----------



## Notorious

The C's offense has been great thus far in this game, which has really been our problem.

Also I'm dying laughing at Tommy Heinsohn repeatedly calling Omri Casspi "Crispy".


----------



## TJChurch

I don't know about Ainge's feelings for anyone, but have yet to see a deal I want to lose Pau for.


----------



## Xile44

Nets and and Celtic's spark interest in Beasley, while Wolves are aggressively shopping him.
Apparently Wolves are high on Morrow.

Wolves get the shooter they need at the 2 guard spot, im just not sure about Beasley on the Nets, though we fill the SF spot, the position we need to fill in miserably. The thing is if we get Howard, Morrow would be a huge complimentary player next to him. I'd only do this trade if we keep Brooks but that is doubtful.


----------



## Notorious

Yeah Xile I was hearing about a potential Beasley/Morrow swap.

Morrow is definitely an upgrade over Wes Johnson.


----------



## Magic

I haven't watched a ton of Wolves' game the past two years, but from what I have seen Johnson has been a great defender. It's a shame he has struggled so much on offense.


----------



## Notorious

The Wolves weakness is their wings.

Beasley has been lackluster this year, he really excelled last year in the triangle offense plus he's been in Adelman's doghouse. Beasley doesn't even start anymore, Martell Webster does.

Wes has potential but he's been awful on offense this season, he doesn't start anymore either, Luke Ridnour starts over him.

Anyway, C's pick up the win tonight, Ray Allen & KG held it down for us, Rondo and Pierce were awful. Rondo was like 0-7 with 5 turnovers, Pierce was awful too. We definitely have to work on the turnovers. But a win is a win.


----------



## Xile44

notorious_187 said:


> Yeah Xile I was hearing about a potential Beasley/Morrow swap.
> 
> Morrow is definitely an upgrade over Wes Johnson.


Do you like it for the Nets?

D-Will-Swag-Beas-Hump-Lopez is a well balanced line-up and a good one. Like I said if we get Howard, I rather have Morrow, but Beas is not bad, just rather have the shooter Morrow is with Howard. ( Morrow on fire right now and Lopez with 21 points in the first half so far)

The team is looking good with Lopez spreading the floor and adding a tall low post presence


----------



## LarryCoon

Wolve's biggest weakness is the center spot too. Before Pekovic, they were relying on Darko and Tolliver.


----------



## IMPULSE

i dislike jan vesely so much. wizards should have forfeited the fit. back to back lottery picks that i can't stand. 

chris singleton found an offensive game for once in his life.


----------



## Xile44

LarryCoon said:


> Wolve's biggest weakness is the center spot too. Before Pekovic, they were relying on Darko and Tolliver.


Now with Pek wrecking Havoc, he has been playing so good lately. The Wolves C spot is not that bad with Pek improving ( MIP?) 

Also, Derons younger brother Jones is taking classes next year in NJ, so Deron can catch some games.

MKG is also apparently staying 4 years in college, WTF?


----------



## Notorious

Xile44 said:


> Now with Pek wrecking Havoc, he has been playing so good lately. The Wolves C spot is not that bad with Pek improving ( MIP?)
> 
> Also, Derons younger brother Jones is taking classes next year in NJ, so Deron can catch some games.
> 
> *MKG is also apparently staying 4 years in college, WTF?*


By that time the Celtics should be a lottery team.


----------



## Xile44

notorious_187 said:


> By that time the Celtics should be a lottery team.


He'd be a great piece for any team. HE can still change his mind though.
Deron-Brooks-MKG-Hump-Lopez with Beasly and our other top 14 protected pick from Houston. Not a bad 7-8th seed

Kidd by the way said he is gonna back up Deron where ever he play's. Would be nice to have him back good way to retire with the team your thrived in


----------



## Xile44

Deron chucking the game away from us, go back to Lopez


----------



## B-Dawg

I don't see why the Lakers don't send some random garbage to Utah for Devin Harris.


----------



## JM

Why does Kidd think any team would be willing to bring him in to back up Deron. That being said, I'm sure Dallas is when they bring in Deron.


----------



## Notorious

WWF said:


> I don't see why the Lakers don't send some random garbage to Utah for Devin Harris.


Devin Harris is pretty much on the same level as Derek Fisher.

Utah plays better with Earl Watson running the point.


And he's my favorite PG of all-time but J. Kidd should retire after this season, to be honest he should've retired after the Mavs won the championship.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

Good one going on between nets/mavs right now going down to the wire..


----------



## Xile44

Great win. Lopez with 38 Point's. Team looking much better with a healthy Lopez so far.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

Wow bad loss at home to a subpar team.Pretty silly to go to J Kidd for the final shot of the game should have been Dirk smh.


----------



## Xile44

The crazy thing is, we have a better chance at upsetting a good team on the road then winning against a bad team at home


----------



## Notorious

Back in last season's thread me and Flex were discussing how Kyrie will be better than Wall when they both hit their prime but to be honest, Kyrie is better than Wall is now and I doubt Wall will pass him up.

The kid is amazing, he is the ROY without a doubt, I rank him as a top 10 PG already and I think by the end of next season he'll be a top 5 PG. The Cavs really got themselves a great player, unfortunately for them though, they drafted a little bit too good. Now it's doubtful that they'll get a high lottery pick to stack more young players, realistically they'll probably get a pick from 10-14.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

Irving>>Wall and this coming from a huge True Blue Fan.


----------



## JM

Any point guard that comes in to the league already possessing a great shot from pretty much anywhere has a huge leg up. Wall isn't half the shooter Irving is and he plays like a complete fool with the rest of his Wiz space men half the time. Pretty much unlimited potential but next to no basketball IQ. God knows how the Wiz ended up with all these idiots.


----------



## LarryCoon

Flop city flops down to Minny. Beasely and D-Williams with monster stats missing only 5 shots between the two of them


----------



## IMPULSE

so when the wizards fans already establishes that wall is awful and his only redeeming quality is that he can run everyone wants to debate how he stacks up against a great rookie. 

wall is the equivalent of every workout warrior the raiders have ever drafted. wizards drafting strategy is very simple. is he fast? can he dunk? does he like to shoot? does his athletic prowess outweigh his on court production? wizards like projects, which is idiotic when you have no stability or anyone to develop the projects.


----------



## chronoxiong

I'm glad the Kings got the win tonight. This was the perfect way to celebrate the other victory of the team staying in Sacramento. Isaiah Thomas continues to impress for being the last pick of this past year's Draft. He's making more of a difference than Jimmer Fredette.


----------



## LarryCoon

I really think Wizards have a dysfunctional environment and that if Wall were in any other team, not necessarily the Bulls or Spurs, he would be greatly improved as a player today


----------



## IMPULSE

no he wouldn't. he would take less shots which might make him appear as a better shooter though. but stats tend to go up when you play on shitty team especially when your the best player on the shitty team. wall would be winning and no one would be shitting on him though.


----------



## LarryCoon

I disagree. Wall's got the athleticism, he's got the offensive AND defensive potential. He can pass. He can score. He can steal and block shots. All he needs is focus, maturity and a good coach. His jumpshot needs work but a lot of sophomores such as Rose and Westbrook didn't have a reliable jumpshot when they were a sophomore.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

dwight to the nets i can only pray


----------



## Xile44

GD said:


> dwight to the nets i can only pray


 Would be a huge day for the franchise and the league. I've been optimistic lately and confident. Soon we are gonna know. 


> a report by Lakers play-by-play announcer and local sports reporter that Dwight Howard's agent told the Lakers over All-Star Weekend that Howard won't sign an extension with Los Angeles if the Magic trade him out west. Here's what John Ireland told Colin Cowherd.
> 
> "What i have been told is that Dwight Howard's agent, Dan Fegan, has told the Lakers that he and his client will not sign an extension. So if the Lakers trade him, they're getting him for six weeks. They would have six weeks to convince him to stay for a long term deal. Now that's an incredible risk to take and as you know, the owner of the Lakers is a poker player. but I think it's too big of a risk."
> Know when to hold them, know when to fold them, Dr. Buss. Ireland, of course, famously predicted a Howard trade to the Nets back in December, but he's not alone on Howard's feelings. Larry **** and Fred Kerber have both been given strong hints in the past that Howard doesn't want the Lakers...and this scenario has always been the Nets' favored one: no competition for the big guy.


Apparently Odom wants a buyout to play for the Celtics or the Nets.

Woah all of a sudden player's want to play for the Net's? Were where they before!

How much would Odom ask for? Dont want him unless it's cheap which I doubt.
Im sure he wants to be a Clipper though and go back to L.A


----------



## Notorious

I'd love if the Celtics got Odom and he played like he did when he was 6th man of the year with the Lakers. Too bad it won't happen.


----------



## Xile44

> Deron Williams
> ‎"I’ve said it all season: When we get him back we become a different team. And you saw that a lot tonight. We could just throw the ball to him, watch him go to work." – Deron on Brook Lopez’s 38-point night.


Deron shot 3-15 (SMH), we have a option to go to now when Deron Struggle's besides MarShon.
I wish he was healthy the beginning of the season :sad:

G Green also gave us a huge spark off the bench. If he can keep it up and Morrow can get streaky with Farmar lighting up I dont mind our bench as much.

Last three wins have been against the Bulls, Knicks, and Mavericks. All on the road. Very impressive. They need to find a way to win at home.


----------



## Notorious

From what Sam Amico is reporting, the Celtics are "close" to landing Michael Beasley. According to him, word is that the C's would send Jermaine O'Neal to the Wolves for Beasley.

I doubt it's just J.O. but boy that would be a steal for us.


----------



## Oracle

no way its probably boston 1st round pick + Jo for beasley


----------



## Notorious

Also ESPN is reporting that the Lakers rejected a trade offer from the Wolves which was: Beasley for a 1st round pick. If the Lakers would've accepted the trade, they would've had to pay over $14 million dollars in luxury tax fines (New CBA coming into place).


----------



## El Conquistador

One less guy to steal minutes from Derrick Williams. Smart move for Minnesota if it happens.


----------



## Notorious

Steal minutes? Beasley's better than Williams and Beasley doesn't even play the same position as Williams so I don't see how he's stealing minutes away from Williams.


----------



## Magic

DO THE TRADE, PLEASE. :bron3


----------



## Notorious

@Magic: Are you referring to the Lakers trade?

Chris Broussard is reporting that Dwight prefers to sign with the Nets during the offseason rather than be traded there.

He's also reporting that in December the C's discussed a Rondo/Curry trade but the Warriors ended up backing out of it. He says the C's have been shopping Rondo aggressively since the lockout ended.


----------



## Magic

yes. If we can do that trade and then that Pau trade with the Rockets or do one with the Celtics for Rondo then we will be legit contenders imo.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

notorious_187 said:


> @Magic: Are you referring to the Lakers trade?
> 
> Chris Broussard is reporting that Dwight prefers to sign with the Nets during the offseason rather than be traded there.
> 
> He's also reporting that in December the C's discussed a Rondo/Curry trade but the Warriors ended up backing out of it. He says the C's have been shopping Rondo aggressively since the lockout ended.


Interesting. Considering Curry's ankle issues and lack of defensive capabilities I'm not sure how opposed to that I would have been. I'd prefer to deal Monta for a big man and move on with the team that way, though. I heard Utah might be interested in a Monta/Al Jefferson deal.


----------



## Xile44

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Interesting. Considering Curry's ankle issues and lack of defensive capabilities I'm not sure how opposed to that I would have been. I'd prefer to deal Monta for a big man and move on with the team that way, though. I heard Utah might be interested in a Monta/Al Jefferson deal.


Apparently Warrior's and Nets are discussing a possible trade involving Ellis and Lopez.
May not happen if a Howard/Nets deal is done but if Howard comes to Brooklyn via free agency. Dont want Ellis.


----------



## Notorious

There has been talks of Chicago trying to acquire Pau Gasol but according to Chris Broussard, it's not happening because the Lakers would want to include Deng and Chicago doesn't want to.


----------



## IMPULSE

LarryCoon said:


> I disagree. Wall's got the athleticism, he's got the offensive AND defensive potential. He can pass. He can score. He can steal and block shots. All he needs is focus, maturity and a good coach. His jumpshot needs work but a lot of sophomores such as Rose and Westbrook didn't have a reliable jumpshot when they were a sophomore.


he would be on a better team but his numbers would be around the same. he's absolutely awful shooting. when you play on bad teams your numbers go up. 

everyone expected him to make some jump and be around that 20 and 9 range. he hasn't gotten there yet. he'd be a good sidekick for another team though, he's proven he's good enough for that.


----------



## Notorious

Rondo will probably never get another foul call unless he's bleeding. What an idiot.


----------



## magusnova

DJ Augustin will be avail to any team in need of a PG. Boris Diaw is on the block too if you can feed him.


----------



## magusnova

notorious_187 said:


> Rondo will probably never get another foul call unless he's bleeding. What an idiot.


What did he do?


----------



## Notorious

magusnova said:


> What did he do?


A little under 2 weeks ago he got mad because he got hacked going for a layup and the refs didn't call a foul so he threw the ball at one of the referees.


----------



## magusnova

That must be why Rondo gave me his best JKidd impersonation last night. 11asts 0points...


----------



## Notorious

Epic choke by the 76ers of Philadelphia.

Go scoreless in the last 5 minutes of the 4th quarter and the Thunder come from behind and get the W.

Apparently the Magic and the Warriors are in talks about a trade centered around Monta Ellis, nothing is imminent but they're in talks. The Warriors have been trying to get rid of Monta and the Magic are trying to get this trade done so they can get Dwight some more help. However, I would assume that there would be a third team involved because the Warriors have clearly specified that they wanted to receive a big man in return for Monta. Maybe Kaman or maybe the rumored deal from a couple days ago with Brook going to the Warriors?


----------



## IMPULSE

bayless is going to tear into westbrick even though he sealed the game. perkins and durant were trying to give philly the heimlich maneuver. 

laughing at wall going off and the wizards still losing. i can't wait till he gets off this team.


----------



## Notorious

Derrick Rose just hurt his knee in the 1st quarter against the Spurs.

Man Chicago just can't catch a break.


----------



## Magic

it wasnt anything major. just knee on knee and he went down because he's fragile.


----------



## Notorious

Rondo with his league-leading 3rd triple double in the season tonight, 15 points, 11 rebounds, 10 assists with only 2 TO's.

Also I might get some heat for this but I give 0 fucks. Kevin Garnett is one of the most underrated players in the NBA this season.


----------



## magusnova

Wow, Rondo with the triple double.


----------



## LarryCoon

Time to pick up CJ Watson


----------



## chronoxiong

Linsanity ain't over! Man, the Cavs folded badly though.


----------



## Notorious

chronoxiong said:


> Linsanity ain't over! Man, the Cavs folded badly though.


The Linsanity hype ended against the Heat IMO.


----------



## Brye

Nuggets are looking good. (Y)


----------



## RKO920

Great team win by the Knicks tonight. Lin once again did work.


----------



## C-Cool

RKO920 said:


> Great team win by the Knicks tonight. Lin once again did work.


Indeed. Good return game for them.


----------



## IMPULSE

thunder are undefeated since skip's crusade against westbrook shot attempts. 6-0. i wonder when russel will play point guard again though.


----------



## Aid

Lin with 19 points, 13 assists, 5 rebounds, and only 1 turnover. That's a good turn around from his poor game against the Heat.


----------



## Notorious

I'm LOLing thinking about how back when LeBron was in Cleveland, the Cavs refused to trade J.J. Hickson for Amar'e. I bet they regret that now.


----------



## B-Dawg

I'd be willing to send Ryan Anderson to Golden State in a deal for Monta, but Jesus...Big Baby starting? That's terrifying.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

WWF said:


> I'd be willing to send Ryan Anderson to Golden State in a deal for Monta, but Jesus...Big Baby starting? That's terrifying.


Otis Smith would get laughed off the phone with Jerry West & company if you offered Anderson for Monta


----------



## El Conquistador

http://www.nesn.com/2012/02/report-l...s-or-nets.html



> Lamar Odom might not even make it through an entire season with the Dallas Mavericks.
> 
> Once a key piece in the Los Angeles Lakers' failed attempt at trading for point guard Chris Paul, Odom was eventually shipped off to the defending NBA champion Dallas Mavericks. After spending a tumultuous 32 games with the Mavericks, in which he started four games, Odom struggled to find an identity with the team.
> 
> Odom is having his worst statistical season of his career after winning Sixth Man of the Year with Los Angeles in 2010-11, shooting just 35 percent from the field, 57 percent from the free throw line, while averaging 7.7 points per game.
> 
> Featured Story: Orlando Must Pull Trigger on Dwight Howard Before it's Too Late
> 
> As a result, Odom may now be searching for his second home in less than a year.
> 
> After speaking with a league executive Tuesday night, Hoops Authority has learned that Odom is seeking a buyout from the Mavericks, with his focus set on taking his talents to the Boston Celtics or New Jersey Nets.
> 
> Mavericks owner Mark Cuban has vehemently denied a previous report by ESPNDallas.com documenting Odom's request, but we have confirmed that such a request has been made.
> 
> Both the Celtics and Nets are intriguing options for the 12-year veteran forward.
> 
> The Celtics currently hold the final playoff spot in the East and are one of the most undersized and unathletic teams in the conference. Boston boasts an aging front court of Jermaine O'Neal and Kevin Garnett followed by Chris Wilcox off the bench. Odom, who spent his previous seven years with the Lakers, would receive a warm welcome from the Celtics who desperately need size and athleticism.
> 
> Featured Story: If the Celtics Plan to Make a Move, No Time is Better Than Now
> 
> The Nets are welcoming center Brook Lopez back from a broken foot and need depth behind him as Memhet Okur recovers from back spasms. The move would also make it a family reunion of sorts, pushing Odom into the same locker room as Kris Humphries, whose infamous 72-day wedding to Kim Kardashian disrupted the seven-year veteran's professional career and NBA fandom.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I like Odom, but my god he has acted like a gigantic pussy lately. Come on LO, try to show a shred of professionalism ffs


----------



## B-Dawg

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Otis Smith would get laughed off the phone with Jerry West & company if you offered Anderson for Monta


I meant as a part of the deal, not straight up.


----------



## Magic

LOLODOM. Celtics or Nets? Guy has really low standards and I don't see why he thinks he'll do any better there with a much worse team.


----------



## Notorious

So apparently Odom is gonna go play in the D-League before he returns to the Mavs.

Oh how far one can fall. A year ago at this time he was a championship caliber sixth man.


----------



## Magic

Come back to the Lakers please...of course for minimum salary.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

WWF said:


> I meant as a part of the deal, not straight up.


I see. I really like Anderson (went to UC Berkeley who I root for) but I can't see where he would help our team. We need a big body to play the 5, and I don't think Anderson would compliment Lee very well, particularly on the defensive end.


----------



## Notorious

The Warriors need Daniel Orton to make a fair swap for Monta. 8*D


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

notorious_187 said:


> The Warriors need Daniel Orton to make a fair swap for Monta. 8*D


8*D is right :gun:


----------



## Notorious

I tried to check Daniel Orton's per 36 stats just for the lulz and then I get there and he's only played 6 minutes the 2 years he's been in the NBA. :cuss:

Anyway, my predictions for tonight:
*Thunder* vs. Magic
*Wolves* vs. Suns
Clippers vs. *Kings*
*Heat* vs. Blazers


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

notorious_187 said:


> I tried to check Daniel Orton's per 36 stats just for the lulz and then I get there and he's only played 6 minutes the 2 years he's been in the NBA. :cuss:
> 
> Anyway, my predictions for tonight:
> *Thunder* vs. Magic
> *Wolves* vs. Suns
> Clippers vs. *Kings*
> *Heat* vs. Blazers


I had to double check that to see it for my own eyes.. that is crazy. 1000% FT shooter though :rofl

I think the Thunder might have some trouble in Orlando tonight, but will probably pull it out. They looked pretty shitty against Philly last night. Also think Phoenix will take Minny at home, this is their first game back since the break so the old guys should be well rested.


----------



## B-Dawg

notorious_187 said:


> I tried to check Daniel Orton's per 36 stats just for the lulz and then I get there and he's only played 6 minutes the 2 years he's been in the NBA. :cuss:
> 
> Anyway, my predictions for tonight:
> *Thunder* vs. Magic
> *Wolves* vs. Suns
> Clippers vs. *Kings*
> *Heat* vs. Blazers


Those 6 minutes were a few weeks ago against the Hornets.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

My man J-Rich is stroking it. Magic up 3 through 1


----------



## Magic

I sort of agree with Shaq, "babying" Dwight wont get him better and he is clearly not good enough yet to be a first option on a team.


----------



## TJChurch

I watched Khloe Odom on "Leno" the other night, hoping she would hint where he might end up next. I was never a fan of them sending him to Dallas. (Might have been OK losing him in a Paul deal, but for basically nothing?! Not cool, Zeus.) Would love to see him back with the Lakers, but don't blame him for not returning after they tossed him like that.

Also, had to laugh at writing of the Cavs "folding badly". Like there is another way? Or they know how to do anything else?

If the Lakers trade anything major for Beasley & the like, or Pau at all, people in other countries may see the fire when I burn my team stuff.


----------



## Pokensmoke

Going to lose it if OKC don't cover +5.5


----------



## Notorious

Glen Davis is awful. The Orlando crowd should scream "NO!" every time he touches the ball.


----------



## JM

But that's Superman's Boiiiii.


----------



## Magic

LOLORLANDO. What a terrible team.


----------



## B-Dawg

This is some bullshit, man.


----------



## TJChurch

Magic said:


> LOLORLANDO. What a terrible team.


I kinda wondered; Missed the actual All-Star game, but hearing the reaction for Penny & the others during that game, wondered who the last star they had was.


----------



## Notorious




----------



## Magic

Never seen a team so obsessed with the three. "DONT TAKE A TWO, NO, WASTE 40 SECONDS TRYING TO GET A THREE AND STILL FAIL".


----------



## B-Dawg

TJChurch said:


> I kinda wondered; Missed the actual All-Star game, but hearing the reaction for Penny & the others during that game, wondered who the last star they had was.


Prior to Dwight? McGrady.


----------



## TJChurch

WWF said:


> Prior to Dwight? McGrady.


Question remains.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Steve Nash 15 assists through 3 quarters


----------



## rbhayek

My Lakers are having a Jeckll and Hyde season...great at home, horrible on the road.


----------



## Notorious

Anyone else notice that every time the Heat get on the fastbreak on the road and throw down a sick alleyoop or LeBron has a crazy dunk the opposing team always calls timeout.

I don't know why that just dawned on me.


----------



## Magic

It gets the crowd sort of out of it when the other team's player throws down dunks like that. That and the fact they usually happen on fastbreaks and most coaches would want to prevent such things.


----------



## El Conquistador

LeBron is a bad, bad man. He's leaps beyond the player he was last year. Unbelievable how good LBJ is.


----------



## Notorious

I just noticed that Joel Przybilla is out there for the Blazers.

And to think 4 years ago if you asked me what the Blazers would look like now I would've told you that they would be an elite team with Roy, LMA and Oden leading the way. I hate injuries.


----------



## JM

At least they have Nick Batum.


----------



## Magic

I hardly doubt you would have even mentioned LA, he was suppose to be the weakest member of those three. If only injuries didn't ruin teams like this, the Blazers would probably be the best team in the league right now if they ever had a fully healthy squad.


----------



## Notorious

I'd take B. Roy, LMA and healthy Greg Oden with over 3 years of NBA experience over Batum.

@Magic: I've always been a LMA supporter, I always said that he had potential to be a top player.

And Elliott Williams is the Blazers future starting SG, kid has got potential and is slowly starting to get more PT.


----------



## JM

I was trying to be positive, negative nancy :side:


----------



## Magic

Hell, at the very least it could have been LA and Durant leading them, but then again, those weak knees on that center are just so luring to the Blazers.


----------



## Notorious

@JM: Well yeah Batum is still a good player.


Joel Przybilla is bringing the energy tonight, he's been very active, I see him out there scrapping for pretty much every board, he's been a very good presence down low.


----------



## El Conquistador

LOL @ the Blazers for trading us Tyrus Thomas for LaMarcus. Must suck knowing that draft day trade panned out for the Bulls.


----------



## Joel Anthony

This is the Haslem that Miami fans all know and love and want to see back. Seven rebounds in ten minutes, block to boot. His shooting has been way down for a guy who's a career 50%'er, needs to get that 17 footer on autopilot again.


----------



## TKOK

Tyreke really needs to stop fading away on every shot.


----------



## LarryCoon

:lmao Turns out Odom is going to the Mav's D-league. Hopefully, he gets the extension, Mavs become desperate to buy him out to clear caproom and the Lakers can sign him for the minimum.


----------



## TJChurch

Father Flex said:


> LeBron is a bad, bad man. He's leaps beyond the player he was last year. Unbelievable how good LBJ is.


That's one theory... Another being that he was heavily overrated several previous times, & is finally approachng living up to it now.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

LarryCoon said:


> :lmao Turns out Odom is going to the Mav's D-league. Hopefully, he gets the extension, Mavs become desperate to buy him out to clear caproom and the Lakers can sign him for the minimum.


Yea this is some funny stuff right here. Lamar has really fallin off bad,as a long time Mavs fan it is really frustrating knowing his potential.


----------



## Bogey

I read the D-League is only a rehab stint. Still things aren't looking good for Odom right now. He put himself in this position though.


----------



## Magic

*Cry because of a business move.
*Demand a trade
*Join team and struggle
*Have career lows in nearly everything

Deserves all of it.


----------



## HeatWave

WWF said:


> Prior to Dwight? McGrady.


Francis wasn't bad...until he hit Orlando, but if I recall, Magic fans were excited about him coming in correct?


----------



## Myst

Lamar had a tough off-season but the way he's going on about things is totally unprofessional. I can understand some of the issues but he definitely needs to get his shit together.


----------



## Notorious

HeatWave said:


> Francis wasn't bad...until he hit Orlando, but if I recall, Magic fans were excited about him coming in correct?


Franchise was good in Orlando until they traded his BFF away. All he wanted was to play with Cuttino.

So I just realized that the Sixers and Warriors are playing each other on national TV because today's the 50th anniversary of Wilt's 100 point game and those were the first two teams he played for. It just dawned on me all of a sudden.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Heat getting cooked, still early though.. really like Derrick Favors and this Enes Kanter kid. Favors looks like he's going to be a stud one day, Kanter just works hard. Al Jefferson having a solid year, 18 and 9. Still weird as hell not seeing Jerry Sloan patrolling the bench.


----------



## Notorious

Joel Anthony said:


> Heat getting cooked, still early though.. really like Derrick Favors and this Enes Kanter kid. Favors looks like he's going to be a stud one day, Kanter just works hard. Al Jefferson having a solid year, 18 and 9. *Still weird as hell not seeing Jerry Sloan patrolling the bench.*


Will never forgive Deron Williams for that.


----------



## Joel Anthony

TJChurch said:


> That's one theory... Another being that he was heavily overrated several previous times, & is finally approachng living up to it now.


The only big changes LeBron has made this year is he is finally posting up more, a lot more. He's not taking the three pointers as much. And he's got the best FG% in his career. The only thing he needs to do is help his team win a ring and that's it. There is no vastly improving for this guy, he has shown what he can do his entire career and has done it consistently. It's time to join the greats and grab that 'chip now.


----------



## Joel Anthony

notorious_187 said:


> Will never forgive Deron Williams for that.


I think it was bigger than Deron seeing as Deron was traded just weeks after. For sure Williams sparked the whole thing though.


----------



## Notorious

LOL at the Mavs losing to the Hornets without 4 of their 5 starters.


----------



## Joel Anthony

And my man Greivis Vasquez didn't even do shit? Damn. Chris Kaman ain't no joke though. Underrated as hell, he's a dope mid-carder.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Notorious 187, why did you take all of the Celtics stuff outta' your sig? Or is that someone else?


----------



## Notorious

I still think Kaman's gonna end up with Miami and when he does it's game over. They are even more of the favorites to win the titles if that happens. However, I still wouldn't crown them champions like most do know.

Watching the Nuggets/Rockets game and Kenneth Faried is a beast. I think Denver would be better with a starting frontcourt of him and Nene but I understand that Nene is undersized for center so they'd rather have Mozgov out there.

@Joel Anthony: The only Celtic thing I took out was a line saying that I was the tank commander. I haven't had all Celtic stuff since the pre-season.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Faried has beast capability. I love doing damage with him in 2k12.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Magic said:


> *Cry because of a business move.
> *Demand a trade
> *Join team and struggle
> *Have career lows in nearly everything
> 
> Deserves all of it.


Love your sig, my dude. But you got AI in a Grizzlies uni, that's a no-no.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

So Lebron passes up the last shot again huh? lol smh.


----------



## Joel Anthony

LeBron hits Haslem with the most wide open shot of his career and he clanks it.. tough one. Udonis is having his worst year shooting I just don't understand that call. Hate to say it but my man D-Wade really blew that game late, two dumb fouls, and one big miss from the FT line. Fun game though.


----------



## Oracle

LeBron chokes


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

Lebron was awesome tonight though,i'll give em that. Although him passing up the game winning shot again is going to cause twitter and espn to give him hell.


----------



## Notorious

LeBron did have a clutch shot but this is an argument waiting to happen.

Good win by the Jazz.

Btw, is it a coincidence that Rondo wears the headband for the first time since the 2010 Finals and has a 14/13 game against Deron where the majority of his points came off jumpers?


----------



## MrMister

Lebron just needed that to be James Worthy he was passing to.


----------



## TJChurch

Joel Anthony said:


> The only big changes LeBron has made this year is he is finally posting up more, a lot more. He's not taking the three pointers as much. And he's got the best FG% in his career. The only thing he needs to do is help his team win a ring and that's it. There is no vastly improving for this guy, he has shown what he can do his entire career and has done it consistently. It's time to join the greats and grab that 'chip now.


...Or fail to do so. I went to more Cavs games than I care to count. (Same goes for "Dolph Ziggler", according to an interview I recently found snippets of.) I know what he could do, & what he may never be able to.

Also, I agree passing up the shot may get Twitter going, but not as much as the one at the game I went to a few years back... Held the ball until the final 2/3 seconds, & bricked it... Lost the game.


----------



## Magic

lol he passed away the ball again? **** TO COME TO THE DEFENSE. Although he did rape them tonight he just doesn't have that winning mentality and never will.


----------



## MrMister

Eh, it was the right play. Wide open nobody is better than double teamed under pressure Lebron.


----------



## Magic

oh, I didnt see the play, it makes sense if he doubled depending on who he passed it to.


----------



## MrMister

I don't know the guy's name but he was wide open when Lebron got him the ball. He had the perfect look at the basket.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Some people really are blinded by hate. Their hate has them disrespecting their common sense.


----------



## Notorious

MrMister said:


> I don't know the guy's name but he was wide open when Lebron got him the ball. He had the perfect look at the basket.


It was Udonis Haslem.


----------



## MrMister

notorious_187 said:


> It was Udonis Haslem.


Never heard of him. Is he a guy that should be taking the final shot? Either way he really did have a great look at the basket. It's hard to expect someone to make that final pressure shot.

Also I'm kinda shocked to see Grant Hill playing. then again it doesn't look like he's aged since the last time I've seen him.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Haslem is the guy who owned the Bulls last year in the playoffs and changed the series.






Watching these for the next few minutes..... pretending.













God my man should'a never cut the braids..he's seen better days for sure, not sure why he's so off on that 17-20 footer he used to be so AUTOMATIC on.


----------



## Notorious

MrMister said:


> Never heard of him. Is he a guy that should be taking the final shot? Either way he really did have a great look at the basket. It's hard to expect someone to make that final pressure shot.
> 
> Also I'm kinda shocked to see Grant Hill playing. then again it doesn't look like he's aged since the last time I've seen him.


He was the Heat's starting PF from 2004 until 2010 when Bosh came, he's basically the 6th man now. His entire career he's been a very efficient jump shooter until this year, he's been ice cold but given his history of being that efficient shooter it's not surprising that LeBron would be willing to pass to him.

As for Grant Hill, it's the Phoenix Suns medical staff, they're the best in the biz. It's like Nash and Hill never age.


----------



## MrMister

Ok then, yeah I definitely see Lebron as making the right play there at the end. No question now.


----------



## TJChurch

Joel Anthony said:


> Some people really are blinded by hate. Their hate has them disrespecting their common sense.


I would say "Speak for yourself", but think maybe you were.

Right now, those who are blinded don't need that explanation; We call them "Linsane".


----------



## MrMister

Maybe this is an off night but the Clippers seem like a pretty garbage team. Maybe it's my bias of knowing nothing but suck from them forever.


----------



## Joel Anthony

TJChurch said:


> I would say "Speak for yourself", but think maybe you were.



'Splain.


----------



## TJChurch

Joel Anthony said:


> 'Splain.


"...As the nose on your face."


----------



## B-Dawg

Blake needs to stop taking mid-range shots. I don't feel like looking up the stats, but he probably shoots like 15% from there.


----------



## Joel Anthony

TJChurch said:


> "...As the nose on your face."


That's what you came with? Question remains: Explain how I have hated on anyone in the NBA other than pointing out Lin turns the ball over too much an doesn't have any D.


----------



## TJChurch

Joel Anthony said:


> That's what you came with? Question remains: Explain how I have hated on anyone in the NBA other than pointing out Lin turns the ball over too much an doesn't have any D.


I didn't "come" with anything. (Cue immature jokes.) You need to go...Ask that of someone who has specifically attacked you, as I have not.


----------



## Joel Anthony

You're a weirdo.

This Clippers/Suns game is getting good.


----------



## LarryCoon

lol UDK baiting me once again. We give Dirk a pass for choking in the finals and choking again in the first round after that. Now suddenly he's magically got ice cold veins. I'm not gonna argue with you specifically on this topic until either Lebron chokes on 2 more finals series or Lebron chokes on the first round, whichever comes first. Its the same standard as Dirk. Until that happens, its just going to waste both our times arguing the same topic over and over again that JM discouraged.


----------



## Magic

Passing to Haslem was not the correct call. He was wide open for a reason, he's an effective shooter at times indeed, but he's streaky with his midrange and is known for his slashing. Should have passed it to Wade or one of the other three point shooters, but it doesn't really matter.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

LarryCoon said:


> lol UDK baiting me once again. We give Dirk a pass for choking in the finals and choking again in the first round after that. Now suddenly he's magically got ice cold veins. I'm not gonna argue with you specifically on this topic until either Lebron chokes on 2 more finals series or Lebron chokes on the first round, whichever comes first. Its the same standard as Dirk. Until that happens, its just going to waste both our times arguing the same topic over and over again that JM discouraged.





Lebron was swept in his first trip to the finals and choked on his second chance.

Dirk choked the first time and would not be denied the second time around.


----------



## LarryCoon

Dirk went to the finals in a good team. Lebron was playing with a bunch of scrubs in a team who never had the right to go there anyways. As far as I'm concerned, using the Dirk standard, Lebron's got one more pass at 2x finals appearances or a first round exit. Whichever comes first. JM has discouraged arguing about this topic over and over again and until a big development like that happens, I'm going to follow his advice.


----------



## Joel Anthony

How racist that a "Monk-E-Maker" ad is displayed in this thread.


----------



## MrMister

Magic said:


> Passing to Haslem was not the correct call. He was wide open for a reason, he's an effective shooter at times indeed, but he's streaky with his midrange and is known for his slashing. Should have passed it to Wade or one of the other three point shooters, but it doesn't really matter.


He had a clearest shot of everyone on the court. Perhaps the Jazz left him alone for the reasons you state, but faulting Lebron is just wrong, in this situation at least. Supposedly Wade made some bonehead fouls late in the game. I didn't watch the game so I don't know. 

I would kinda agree that since James was on fire in that final Q, he maybe could've and should've created his own shot, but I don't fault him for passing to a wide open guy at all.

But yeah, it's hard for me care about a random regular season game, so I don't think it matters either.


----------



## Magic

Not faulting him for passing, but he passed to the wrong guy.

LOL AT HAVING FINAL PASSES. LOLOLOLOL.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Magic said:


> Not faulting him for passing, but he passed to the wrong guy.
> 
> LOL AT HAVING FINAL PASSES. LOLOLOLOL.


Location: BC, Canada

Opinion: Invalid

Go talk hockey, bruah.


----------



## TJChurch

Magic said:


> Passing to Haslem was not the correct call.


When I first read this, was not sure I could agree with it.



Magic said:


> He was wide open for a reason,


HAD to agree with this.

As my father (who accompanies me to all WWE events & has officiated high school sports in Ohio for perhaps Lebron's whole life) says, "Let him shoot that shot all night."

On re-reading, realized you were questioning who he passed *to*, & not that he decided to pass as opposed to taking the shot... Never-mind.


----------



## Joel Anthony

^^you're weird as hell.


----------



## Notorious

LarryCoon has a point.

Dirk had a repeated as a soft choker for years and ever since he won the title people act as if that never happened and he's now the clutchest player in the NBA apparently.

Anyway, LeBron on tonight's loss:


----------



## Magic

Joel Anthony said:


> Location: BC, Canada
> 
> Opinion: Invalid
> 
> Go talk hockey, bruah.


Yeah, like location means anything.


----------



## TJChurch

Joel Anthony said:


> ^^you're weird as hell.


It's kinda like a double-negative; Being called "weird" by a weirdo makes me downright normal, & perhaps even humdrum.

In the future, leave this out of the discussions of other things.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

LeBron haters crack me up.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Oh boy... Sportscenter already has a whole segment on this. Only the Heat can win 9 in a row and then get castrated for a 1 point loss.


----------



## MrMister

Joel Anthony said:


> Oh boy... Sportscenter already has a whole segment on this.


There was no way they wouldn't.


----------



## Notorious

Skip Bayless can't wait for Monday to come so he can talk shit about LeBron.

The funniest thing is that Skip claims that he's not a LeBron hater but he spends the majority of his time when he's talking about basketball bashing LeBron.


----------



## StarzNBarz

Celtics are looking gooooooodd.. (Doesn't give a shit that its the Cavs, Bucks, and Nets.)


----------



## Notorious

J.O. might be out for the season which means for the foreseeable future, our starting frontcourt is Brandon Bass at PF and Kevin Garnett at C. :mark:

It's about damn time K.G. was moved to center.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Boston is looking to trade everyone on the team. Celtics fans can't be THAT happy can they? I mean I think they should be MUCH BETTER than they are.. but still...


----------



## HeatWave

That's Haslem's shot...That's his spot on the floor..He just missed it

Never would've came to that if Wade didn't implode the last minute or so..2 bad fouls on Devin Harris and a missed FT..Still, if you give Miami that same situation again, they'll usually come through 9 times out of 10 no matter if it's Bosh or Haslem shooting that shot..They're wide open and that's their spot....and they're wide open


----------



## Notorious

Joel Anthony said:


> Boston is looking to trade everyone on the team. Celtics fans can't be THAT happy can they? I mean I think they should be MUCH BETTER than they are.. but still...


lolwut? Where did you hear that from?

The C's aren't shopping anyone really, if anyone is it's Pierce & Ray.

Doc and Danny have already said that Rondo isn't going anywhere and K.G. is pretty much untradeable because of his contract.


----------



## Magic

umm there are plenty of people and sources reporting that Rondo is being ACTIVELY shopped and has been for the whole season.


----------



## Notorious

Magic said:


> umm there are plenty of people and sources reporting that Rondo is being ACTIVELY shopped and has been for the whole season.


I'll take Doc and Danny, you know the guys who make all the trades word over some Chris Broussard or Ric Bucher.

They said he's not being traded, at least not during this season. Now what goes on in the offseason is another story.


----------



## Magic

How often do GMs or coaches come out and say they're not trading their guy? It would take a completely retarded coach(aka Kings' former coach) to admit the team is shopping a guy and looking to trade him. Ruins chemistry, the moral of team goes down, and some players don't play as hard. Mitch said the same thing about Pau but I can guarantee that they are trying to look for a great offer for him.


----------



## Brye

Nuggets are looking good after the much needed rest of the All Star break. (Y)

Faried has had two really solid games.


----------



## Notorious

Magic said:


> How often do GMs or coaches come out and say they're not trading their guy? It would take a completely retarded coach(aka Kings' former coach) to admit the team is shopping a guy and looking to trade him. Ruins chemistry, the moral of team goes down, and some players don't play as hard. Mitch said the same thing about Pau but I can guarantee that they are trying to look for a great offer for him.


Give me some examples of some guys that their coach, GM as well as players in the locker room said wasn't being traded and still got traded.


----------



## Magic

KAREEM. Do I win? I'm not going to research, but coaches/GM won't just admit to shopping a player. Rondo already has lockerroom problems and that would make it even worse.


----------



## Joel Anthony

You feel me though if I believe Chris Broussard over Notorious 187 right?


----------



## Notorious

Magic said:


> KAREEM. Do I win? I'm not going to research, but coaches/GM won't just admit to shopping a player. Rondo already has lockerroom problems and that would make it even worse.


You do know that Kareem requested a trade out of Milwaukee because he wanted to play in a bigger market right?



> Joel Anthony said:
> 
> 
> 
> You feel me though if I believe Chris Broussard over Notorious 187 right?
> 
> 
> 
> You feel me though if I believe the Celtics GM and coach over some ESPN analyst right?
Click to expand...


----------



## Magic

notorious_187 said:


> Give me some examples of some guys that their coach, GM as well as players in the locker room said wasn't being traded and still got traded.


You realize this is the question you asked and that I answered right?


----------



## Notorious

Magic said:


> You realize this is the question you asked and that I answered right?


Yeah because Rondo is requesting a trade out of Boston right?

I guess I'll have to rephrase my question. Give me some examples of some guys who didn't request a trade that their coach, GM as well as players in the locker room said wasn't being traded and still got traded.


----------



## Magic

ERIC GORDON.


----------



## Joel Anthony

notorious_187 said:


> You feel me though if I believe the Celtics GM and coach over some ESPN analyst right?


Yeah because no one wants the old ass Celtics players / Rondo who won't get what lil' Danny wants. I bet he tried damn hard though.


----------



## Notorious

Magic said:


> ERIC GORDON.


They tried to trade him, the Hornets rejected the trade, the Clippers GM and coach then assumed the CP3 trade was off so they told the players this was the team they were gonna have for the season and the following day the Hornets called back and wanted to do the trade again.

Kinda different from a situation Rondo is in.



> Yeah because no one wants the old ass Celtics players / Rondo who won't get what lil' Danny wants. I bet he tried damn hard though.




Yeah it's not like multiple teams have called for Pierce & Allen. I forgot there's an age limit when you're trying to trade for a player.


----------



## HeatWave

Thought Allen was the main guy teams want out of the big3...


----------



## Joel

I haven't read the stories or anything, but surely notorious can't be this naive?

A GM is hardly ever going to admit they are trading one of their star players, unless there's an agreement between him and the player. All it would do it create a bad atmosphere while the player is still there and if the trade didn't go through.


----------



## Notorious

Speaking of trades, the C's need to work out a deal to get Kenneth Faried here.

Rondo to Faried alleyoops. :mark:


----------



## IMPULSE

3 point foul. Mcgee does it again. He actually doesn't understand why he was benched.


----------



## Notorious

:lmao


----------



## Chrome

:lmao at the coach's facial expression.


----------



## Notorious

> With the Celtics hovering around .500 heading into March, they have been engulfed in trade rumors involving a number of their marquee players. Rajon Rondo has been the most common centerpiece of speculation, but Kevin Garnett and Paul Pierce haven’t avoided being mentioned as well.
> 
> Rondo has been included in a number of rumored proposals recently, one of which had him going to the Lakers for Pau Gasol. It surfaced earlier this week that Boston was “shopping” him to other clubs.
> 
> Doc Rivers sounded off on Friday night, admitting frustration over how trade rumors gain momentum in the NBA.
> 
> “I don’t mind any rumors that are true,” said Rivers. “I do get upset when they are not true. In my opinion, sometimes news is created and then people report on the news that they created. When that happens, I’m not too happy with it. With the Gasol case, that’s two already this year, I haven’t been real happy because there’s no truth to that. The Gasol rumor was crazy. That was just ridiculous. I don’t even know where it came from. When that kind of stuff happens it bothers me because it’s being created by somebody outside and you can’t do anything about it.”
> 
> Rivers realizes rumors will spread, especially around this time, which he refers to as “Silly Season,” but rumors of Rondo’s supposed lack of a future with Boston have spiraled out of control.
> 
> “The shopping rumors, those bothered me.”
> 
> The Rondo talks have sparked speculation that Rondo is frustrated and that his relationship with Rivers has soured. The coach squashed the notion of any issues.
> 
> “For anybody outside of the locker room, it’s easy to say there are issues. Everybody has issues, but to me it’s called ‘human relationships.’ You’re probably going to have some issues sometimes, it’s never going to be just vanilla,” said Rivers.
> 
> Shortly after the story broke on Tuesday that the Celtics were shopping Rondo, he exploded for a triple-double in a win over the Bucks.
> 
> “If anything, I hope he gets angry,” Rivers said of Rondo. “But I don’t think it’s done anything, I think it’s happened too many times to him and Ray [Allen], like two years in a row.”
> 
> When asked about a rumored proposal of Kevin Garnett for Josh Smith of the Hawks, Rivers laughed and said: “I’m going to put it like this, this is the first time I’ve heard it.”
> 
> Rivers added that the rumors that pop up around the trade deadline are more troublesome this season because of the condensed schedule. What may have only bothered a team for three or four games over a week or 10 days might bridge seven or eight games this year.


I always knew the Rondo/Gasol shit wasn't true. Rondo would be a horrible fit on the Lakers anyway.


----------



## WWE

How the hell did Chamberlain manage to average 50 points a game? oh my gaaaaaawd


----------



## LarryCoon

Greater inequalities in talent difference between players. Lesser competition. Faster game pace. Less elite teams.


----------



## Notorious

Cycloneon said:


> How the hell did Chamberlain manage to average 50 points a game? oh my gaaaaaawd


There was only one person in the NBA who could guard him effectively at that time.

I'll give you a hint, he played for the Celtics.

Speaking of that, one of the greatest photos in NBA history IMO:


----------



## MrMister

Bill Russell GOAT


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

notorious_187 said:


> There was only one person in the NBA who could guard him effectively at that time.
> 
> I'll give you a hint, he played for the Celtics.
> 
> Speaking of that, one of the greatest photos in NBA history IMO:


Giving up 28 & 28 is guarding him effectively? 

Chamberlain averaged exactly 28.7 points and 28.7 rebounds a game during those 142 games, the point totals brought down a bit by his late-in-career transformation from relentless scoring machine to more well-rounded player. In the early years Wilt scored 50 or more points seven times against Russell, including a high of 62 on January 14, 1962.

http://hoopedia.nba.com/index.php?title=Russell_vs._Wilt


----------



## MrMister

Considering Wilt's insane numbers, yeah 28.7 is guarding him effectively. We're talking about the greatest offensive center of all time here.


----------



## Notorious

Wilt is the most dominant center of all-time, holding peak Chamberlain to those numbers is the best anyone threw at him.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Peak Chamberlain dropped 50 on his head 7 times.


----------



## MrMister

They played 142 times right? That's pretty good considering we're talking about WILT CHAMBERLAIN.

Looks like Wilt also had 55 rebounds against Russell. :lmao Wilt was a fucking monster.

This isn't really knocking Russell though. They brought greatness out in each other.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Wilt probably fucked Russell's mom, sister, and girlfriend as well.


----------



## Notorious

It's funny actually because Wilt didn't start winning championships until he changed his playing style to somewhat like Bill Russell's. Being the defensive anchor and more team-oriented on offense.


----------



## Magic

Still makes me mad that Shaq could have taken that "most dominant center in the game" title from him if he wasn't so fucking lazy in his career and just had better work ethics. TMac, AI, and Shaq basically were extremely talented players that didn't want to take that next step.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

All three guys you listed took the next step and made the most out of their potential. They just didn't sustain it due to injuries or egos not allowing them to give their max effort or adjusting to their situation. 

Shaq could've never possibly had a better year than 2000. Same for McGrady in 2003 and Iverson in 2001.


----------



## MrMister

Magic said:


> Still makes me mad that Shaq could have taken that "most dominant center in the game" title from him if he wasn't so fucking lazy in his career and just had better work ethics. TMac, AI, and Shaq basically were extremely talented players that didn't want to take that next step.


Do you put Shaq clearly ahead of Hakeem?


----------



## Notorious

The reason McGrady wasn't elite for a long time wasn't because of work ethic it was because of injuries.

Shaq had a great career however he wasn't as dominant as Wilt.

You can say what you want about A.I.'s work ethic but look at his accomplishments in a 14 year NBA career: 1x MVP, ROY, 11x All-Star, 2x ASG MVP, 7x All-NBA Selection, 4x Scoring Champion. Career averages of 26.7 PPG, 6.2 APG, & 2.2 SPG. He's a first ballot HOFer, no doubt about it. IMO all three of those guys are.

@MrMister: Shaq is not ahead of Hakeem in my books. When ranking the greatest centers of all-time I put it like this:
1. Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
2. Bill Russell
3. Wilt Chamberlain
4. Hakeem Olajuwon
5. Shaquille O'Neal


----------



## Magic

^^^You forgot Dwight :troll

And I realize all three guys were great. I just think they could have been a lot better. They had all the talent in the world, but just didn't utilize it all. All three kind of remind of LBJ. The guy may be one of the most talented players of all time but clearly isn't living up to his talents.



MrMister said:


> Do you put Shaq clearly ahead of Hakeem?


No.


----------



## Magic

1. Kareem
2. Hakeem
3/4. Wilt/Russell(Russell always beat Wilt, but he always had the better team. Wilt was more talented imo, but Russell was a WINNER.)
5. Shaq


And if Dwight ever wants to become an amazing offensive weapon, then all he has to do is change his name so it ends with "EEM"


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

If you mean their longevity would have been better, than I'd agree for sure. But those guys peaked and couldn't have possibly played a higher level than they already did. Shaq during the 3 peat was getting called the best center ever. I remember those debates on ESPN. There were a lot of guys from the 60s that said they had never quite seen anything like him and how he was better than either Wilt or Russell. McGrady's back and knees killed him and he quit on the Rockets in 2008-09. Iverson's ego is the reason he can't get a job. Ever since he refused to come off the bench for Detroit, it was downhill for him. Those quick little guys like him never last that long anyway. Isiah fell off pretty hard in his early 30s IIRC.

That said, they did have their issues though (AI practice, Shaq defense).


----------



## Magic

Basically. I think Shaq could have stayed more dominant for a longer time and the Lakers then could have had that fourth ring with him still around and I also his defense would have been amazing had he put more effort in improving that side of the ball. That goes for all three players. None of them were ever great defenders and that is something they could have improved with practice. AI could have been a much better playmaker and TMac could have developed a better shot selection and expanded his moveset(this goes for AI, but I realize they didnt have many options around them).

I know I'm asking for a lot, but these are some of my favorite players and I wish I could have seen them at a even higher level.


----------



## Notorious

Magic said:


> 1. Kareem
> 2. Hakeem
> 3/4. Wilt/Russell(Russell always beat Wilt, but he always had the better team. Wilt was more talented imo, but Russell was a WINNER.)
> 5. Shaq


It was tough for me to decide who to rank between Hakeem/Wilt/Russell but we agree that Kareem is the best center of all-time and Shaq is 5th.



> And if Dwight ever wants to become an amazing offensive weapon, then all he has to do is change his name so it ends with "EEM"


Or he could win 10+ championships or he could average over 30 points and 20 rebounds throughout his career or he could be the most dominant player of his era including winning MVP, Finals MVP and All-Star Game MVP in the same season (You can't lie, that's impressive).


----------



## MrMister

I can't really say who was better between Wilt, Russell, and Jabbar. I never saw them play. They're top 3 with Wilt at the very top.

Then it's Hakeem. Then it's Shaq. I actually got to see both of these guys play. I've never seen anyone like Hakeem. He was incredibly nimble for his size and he actually could make a shot from several feet out. That baseline shot was awesome. He was also a great defender. Shaq was just a brute who used his size to dominate. Nothing wrong with that, but I do agree with Magic that he could've worked harder to elevate his game.


----------



## Notorious

I was able to see Wilt, Russell and Kareem through watching classic games on TV and on YouTube.

It's a shame really to have a discussion about great centers like Wilt, Russell, Kareem, Hakeem, Shaq, Ewing, Zo, etc. and then look at current NBA and see how far it's fallen.

But I guess it's because of the NBA style nowadays, it's more of a guard league now.


----------



## Magic

I put Hakeem higher simply because I've seen him more. It' hard to judge on players like Wilt/Russell because of the limited footage they have of them. Plus, watching Hakeem makes me hate watching current centers, the guy's footwork was mind blowing amazing.


Dwight needs to win a finals series, maybe two, for me to actually consider worthy of even being mentioned with those other great centers. He really has no excuses since no center in the nba should even be able to handle him one on one and he should be able to average 30/15 considering the lack of competition.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Magic said:


> Basically. I think Shaq could have stayed more dominant for a longer time and the Lakers then could have had that fourth ring with him still around and I also his defense would have been amazing had he put more effort in improving that side of the ball. That goes for all three players. None of them were ever great defenders and that is something they could have improved with practice. AI could have been a much better playmaker and TMac could have developed a better shot selection and expanded his moveset(this goes for AI, but I realize they didnt have many options around them).
> 
> I know I'm asking for a lot, but these are some of my favorite players and I wish I could have seen them at a even higher level.


Agreed about Shaq. 

AI was never a natural passer though. That's a little unrealistic. It was never his game, he was always a score first, pass second guy. I've seen a good number of his games from Georgetown and he's looking to score first and that's how he gets assists. He puts pressure on the defense, draws defenders towards him and kickouts to the shooters or finds guys in the paint. He's not like Kidd or Nash who are such good decision makers and have great court vision. I can say he slacked he off on defense too much. In Georgetown, he won a couple of DPoYs. He put a lot of ball pressure on opposing PGs and often got clean steals. 

Agreed about McGrady's shot selection. Too many pull-up 3s early in the clock but dude's jumper was smooth. I don't think his moveset was an issue though. He was as complete of an offensive player there was. Post up, slash, solid jumpshooter, can operate from the triple threat, great footwork and great handles for his size. Very versatile so I don't see any issue with his moveset.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

I don't really rank any guy before the 90s but I'd take Hakeem over Shaq by a litte especially mid 90s Hakeem. For a few years (1993, 1994 and 1995), he was like MJ playing center. I wish they matched up in the playoffs. That would've been sweet. Bulls always said they had trouble with those Rockets.


----------



## TKOK

I was thinking the other day that there are maybe 3 centers that i would say are good right now.


----------



## IMPULSE

i judge if a center good by the number of quality gifs they provide. mcgee takes the cake. that absent minded trait was probably a goldmine when the scouts first saw him play.


----------



## Magic

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Agreed about Shaq.
> 
> AI was never a natural passer though. That's a little unrealistic. It was never his game, he was always a score first, pass second guy. I've seen a good number of his games from Georgetown and he's looking to score first and that's how he gets assists. He puts pressure on the defense, draws defenders towards him and kickouts to the shooters or finds guys in the paint. He's not like Kidd or Nash who are such good decision makers and have great court vision. I can say he slacked he off on defense too much. In Georgetown, he won a couple of DPoYs. He put a lot of ball pressure on opposing PGs and often got clean steals.
> 
> Agreed about McGrady's shot selection. Too many pull-up 3s early in the clock but dude's jumper was smooth. I don't think his moveset was an issue though. He was as complete of an offensive player there was. Post up, slash, solid jumpshooter, can operate from the triple threat, great footwork and great handles for his size. Very versatile so I don't see any issue with his moveset.


I realize he was a score first type of guy but that's why I kind of wanted him to expand that and turn into a guy that can not only get himself easily to the rim, but also his teammates. It may have helped him as well since he had a pretty horrid FG% for most of his career because he was forced to carry his Sixers team, I feel if he could have gotten them good looks and make the D think about not sending others to help so easily then it would have made him even better.


When I say I wish he improved his moveset I mean like how Kobe is always adding to his. It keeps defenders guessing and makes him even harder to guard. then again, TMac's biggest problem came when he didn't want to play with his cousin. Carter+TMac would have probably been a team that could have made the final, if AI can do it alone then those two together plus Oakley could have done it.


----------



## Notorious

TKOK! said:


> I was thinking the other day that there are maybe 3 centers that i would say are good right now.


I rank em like this:

1. Dwight Howard


2. Andrew Bynum
3. Marc Gasol


4. Al Horford (I know he's really a PF but he's been the Hawks starting C for 5 years)
5. Al Jefferson


The premier positions nowadays in the NBA are PG & PF, those two IMO have the best players.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Bogut is a top 3 center when healthy, imo. 



Magic said:


> I realize he was a score first type of guy but that's why I kind of wanted him to expand that and turn into a guy that can not only get himself easily to the rim, but also his teammates. It may have helped him as well since he had a pretty horrid FG% for most of his career because he was forced to carry his Sixers team, I feel if he could have gotten them good looks and make the D think about not sending others to help so easily then it would have made him even better.
> 
> 
> When I say I wish he improved his moveset I mean like how Kobe is always adding to his. It keeps defenders guessing and makes him even harder to guard. then again, TMac's biggest problem came when he didn't want to play with his brother. Carter+TMac would have probably been a team that could have made the final, if AI can do it alone then those two together plus Oakley could have done it.


A lot of that has to do with teammates though. Those early 00s Sixers teams had terrible offense outside of Iverson which hurts his FG%. I remember Eric Snow, Aaron McKie, Hill and those guys offered no spacing on the floor so it was easy to load up on Iverson when he was isolating. They had a tendency to pass up shots with no confidence in their jumper. Snow especially who was a lol-worthy shooter. They also had a slow, half court offense so Iverson had to jack up a lot of shots with the clock running down since they couldn't get any good looks in their set offense. His FG% was fine with Denver when he had good offensive players around him. 

T-Mac/VC would've been a beastly team in the East. They would've probably faced LA back to back in 2001 and 2002 had T-Mac stayed there.


----------



## Magic

Thunder need to start utilizing both Durant and Westbrook in the clutch. Durant's clutchness as been very overrated this season, yes he has hit big shots but he's also taken a lot and failed at times as well. Westbrook is very capable of hitting those down the stretch shots as well and has proven so. Instead of the two taking turns late, they need to how to use each other so they can get the best possible shot instead of Durant taking threes from way too far or Westbrook driving to the hoop and taking a terrible shot. Create open shots for each other and use Harden as well and they will be far better in these late game situations.


----------



## Notorious

Durant has horrible shot selection at crunch time.

Westbrook IMO is the better player down the stretch in crunch time but if it was down to one shot Durant is better.


DON'T DO IT TO EM J-SMOOVE!


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

KD not impressed.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

What the hell happened to Devin Harris? Ever since that kid beat him on the streets, he hasn’t been the same.


----------



## Notorious

My predictions for today's games:
Knicks vs. *Celtics*
*Heat* vs. Lakers
*Warriors* vs. Raptors
*Nets* vs. Bobcats
*Bulls* vs. Sixers
*Clippers* vs. Rockets
Kings vs. *Suns*
Nuggets vs. *Spurs*


----------



## IMPULSE

Magic said:


> Thunder need to start utilizing both Durant and Westbrook in the clutch. Durant's clutchness as been very overrated this season, yes he has hit big shots but he's also taken a lot and failed at times as well. Westbrook is very capable of hitting those down the stretch shots as well and has proven so. Instead of the two taking turns late, they need to how to use each other so they can get the best possible shot instead of Durant taking threes from way too far or Westbrook driving to the hoop and taking a terrible shot. Create open shots for each other and use Harden as well and they will be far better in these late game situations.


you do realize this is the second game where they didn't utilize westbrook that much. he's normally there getting shots in crunch time. their offense was just different tonight and they played bad the whole game. 

kobe be missing too. of course they only talk about the made ones. it's the media, what your saying isn't a revelation. but everyone clutch is compared to lebron. so it isn't hard to look good.

there were some stats that showed harden for a stretch isn't that effective in the 4th. iirc he plays better with only one of them on the floor. that seems like a logical conclusion though. 

whole post is overblown considering the thunder last two wins before this game was late game situations. where they beat two quality teams in the 76ers and the magic. stick to the lakers magic.


----------



## Champ

rondo/lin should be entertaining


----------



## Magic

I'm not overblowing it at all considering Ive seen him play plenty of games and he has terrible shot selection in the fourth. 

Kobe misses a lot in the clutch, but he also doesn't have a bunch of other players that can hit big time shots. Who exactly is he going to pass it to? MWP? Please. Durant has Westbrook and Harden and all those other three point shooters that can hit a three at any time. He has no excuse for taking terrible threes way behind the line like he ALWAYS does. The one he had against Dallas earlier in the season was great, but he was a terrible shot and he could have gotten a way better one, those are ones he usually misses. I remember in the playoffs against the Grizzles, he continued taking incredible far away threes at the end of the fourth and overtimes and kept extending the game. 

The only time Westbrook gets a lot of those crunch time shots is when he takes it up himself and doesn't pass to anyone. There is no real strategy between the two of them like there should be, instead they just take turns shooting. It was one of the reasons they lost to Dallas last year. They had no late game offense and struggled a lot and the same thing will happen this year if they continue doing what they're doing.


----------



## IMPULSE

i mean over blowing the thunder crunch time set. it was successful in 2/3 last games. i don't care about durant clutch thing.


they also don't normally take as many terrible threes but the team is young and that comes with lapses. now we're saying one of the most efficient teams in the league offensively has no strategy.


----------



## Magic

Have you seen the amount of assists this team gets? They are the second worst team in the league in assists, BEHIND WASHINGTON and only ahead of the Kings who have no PG. That doesn't work in the playoffs, you can't simply get away with playing one on one offense like they tend to do late in games, teams start gameplanning and they'll get stuck in traps, doubles, etc. and won't be able to execute. Obviously they're one of the best teams this season, but everything changes in the playoffs in a competitive conference.


----------



## IMPULSE

Magic said:


> Have you seen the amount of assists this team gets? They are the second worst team in the league in assists, BEHIND WASHINGTON and only ahead of the Kings who have no PG. That doesn't work in the playoffs, you can't simply get away with playing one on one offense like they tend to do late in games, teams start gameplanning and they'll get stuck in traps, doubles, etc. and won't be able to execute. Obviously they're one of the best teams this season, but everything changes in the playoffs in a competitive conference.


westbrook taking one shot in the final 5 minutes has only happened last night. you were acting like this happened in the regular basis.

the team doesn't have a lot of assist b/c two of their players make up over 50% of their scoring. something works in the playoff considering they've been to the WCF. will most likely get there again. one bad night doesn't signal the end of the world. you take things out of proportion.

i can show stats in any sport that features the worst teams and have the best teams thrown into some odd company.

here i am again arguing with you about something i really don't care about it.


----------



## Magic

A team that doesn't get a lot of assists doesn't fair well in the playoffs. Westbrook was a far better playoff maker last year than he has been this year, which is surprising, and was doing a better job of setting up his teammates. They beat the Nuggets and Grizzle last year, both of those teams are better this year and the only conference is as well. They got beat rather easily against Dallas, mostly because Durant isn't able to post up so the Mavs had an easy time putting a small defender on him and fucking him up and Westbrook was being idiotic self.

I'm not calling them bad, but just because the team is great in the regular season doesn't mean that will translate well into the playoffs(i.e. Hawks, Suns, Dallas before last year, etc.).


----------



## Notorious

Jeff Green is sitting on the Boston bench with the players.

Also this is this game 2 of the return of Rondo's headband.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Magic said:


> A team that doesn't get a lot of assists doesn't fair well in the playoffs. Westbrook was a far better playoff maker last year than he has been this year, which is surprising, and was doing a better job of setting up his teammates. They beat the Nuggets and Grizzle last year, both of those teams are better this year and the only conference is as well. They got beat rather easily against Dallas, mostly because Durant isn't able to post up so the Mavs had an easy time putting a small defender on him and fucking him up and Westbrook was being idiotic self.
> 
> I'm not calling them bad, but just because the team is great in the regular season doesn't mean that will translate well into the playoffs(i.e. Hawks, Suns, Dallas before last year, etc.).


This. Chuckwell Westbrick isn't the type of guy I'd wanting leading a playoff offense.


----------



## Notorious

LOL at the Warriors saying they'll only trade Monta to the Magic if they get Howard back. As if Ellis is that good.


----------



## Magic

That isn't what I'm saying. I love Westbrook, more than Durant, but him and Durant take turns when they shouldn't. People say that Westbrook should always just pass to Durant because of how good he is, but all he is is a jumpshooter, and you can't rely on that every time down the floor in crunch. Westbrook either does a bad jumper or drives intending on shooting and doesn't even think about passing out was the defense collaspes. When the game slows down in the playoffs and the gameplanning becomes more intense, they will get shut down by any good defensive team. LBJ and Wade would kill those two if they tried their regular shit on them.


----------



## Notorious

Bass should of been starting at PF while KG started at center since the season began.


----------



## Champ

lin does it again


----------



## WWE

Lin, go away


----------



## kobra860

That shot by Pierce was ridiculous.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

The 4th quarter of this game has been amazing. back and forth with the lead for the final 3-4 minutes


----------



## Notorious

The C's probably could've won this game in regulation if Rondo didn't miss like 8 layups.

Overtime here we go.


----------



## B-Dawg

Go ahead, Ainge. Trade Rondo. Do it.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

17 17 and 20 dimes for Rondo

Why the fuck did we not deal Steph for his ass


----------



## Notorious

Rondo has 18 points, 20 assists and 17 rebounds.

Headband Rondo FTW!


----------



## Magic

Why did I have watch two shitty teams play in overtime instead of Kobe raping the Heat? Da fuck is this shit.


----------



## Notorious

:lmao


----------



## Magic

Lakers aren't getting blown out yet. Amazing. :kobe3


----------



## WWE

Kobe with 18/19 already (don't know if that was a three or not)


----------



## Notorious

It would be a shame if LeBron doesn't win DPOY.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

notorious_187 said:


> It would be a shame if LeBron doesn't win DPOY.


He and Dwight are head and shoulders above the rest of the league as defensive players IMO. I think Dwight will get it again just because he manages to keep the Orlando defense respectable, even when he is more or less the only Magic player who puts in the effort on that end of the floor.

But yea, LeBron is one of the better perimeter defenders I've ever seen. A PF's body, the footwork of a PG, plays the lanes, always active hands, the blocked shots.. he's amazing. His defense is the main reason why he will win the MVP over guys like Durant and Paul


----------



## Joel Anthony

It would be a shame if these refs keep calling the game like this..


----------



## LarryCoon

Trade Wade for Howard already


----------



## Notorious

LeBron can guard every position effectively, no other player in the NBA can do that.

He's just been a monster on that end of the floor, I'm fine with anyone winning but Dwight really. I prefer it to be LeBron but I just don't think Dwight should be the first player in NBA history to win 4 consecutive DPOY's.


----------



## Magic

****, I agree, the Heat should trade for Dwight. Of course they should trade LBJ though since they actually want to win the finals, not just get there. :troll

Dwight>Lebron. You clearly don't realize how much he improves that Orlando defense. They go from top 3 to bottom 3 without Dwight.

Halftime and the Lakers aren't getting blown out...:kobe3

Another thing of note, if LBJ and Wade are suppose to be the two best wing defenders in the NBA than why aren't either of them guarding Bryant? Really? The guy has been dominating but yet neither guards him.



And if LBJ hits a game winning shot this game ON Bryant then I'll shut up until about his late game failures...until the playoffs come around.


----------



## LarryCoon

After Lebron chokes on 2x more finals appearances or a first round exit (whichever comes first), the Dirk standard. I'll shut up too about basic basketball plays and concede.


----------



## Magic

2 more? Dirk only failed once in the finals, and that was with Wade playing out of his mind. LBJ already failed last year and got swept in 2007.


----------



## LarryCoon

Dirk failed in the finals once and lost in the first round against an 8th seed the next year. Just getting to the finals is a great accomplishment. Lebron choked in the finals only once last year. 2007 didn't count since the Cavs weren't supposed to be even there if not for Lebron scoring 25 of the last 27 Cavs points.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

notorious_187 said:


> I just don't think Dwight should be the first player in NBA history to win 4 consecutive DPOY's.


Even though he has clearly been the best defensive player in the league over those 4 years? I don't understand why his previous 3 wins should have any influence on who wins it this year.


----------



## Magic

:lmao you can't make up these rules. It does count because he DID get there and they DID get swept and hardly even put up a fight. I'm not saying they should have own or anything, but they got dominated by the Spurs.

And Dirk isn't the standard for great players. Maybe if LBJ was getting compared to Dirk, but he gets compared to players like MJ, Kobe, Magic, etc. So your point is moot anyways, guy doesn't get anymore chances, if he fails again he'll just become a complete failure in my eyes unless he goes on to win 5+ rings.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Magic said:


> :lmao you can't make up these rules. It does count because he DID get there and they DID get swept and hardly even put up a fight. I'm not saying they should have own or anything, but they got dominated by the Spurs.
> 
> And Dirk isn't the standard for great players. Maybe if LBJ was getting compared to Dirk, but he gets compared to players like MJ, Kobe, Magic, etc. So your point is moot anyways, guy doesn't get anymore chances, if he fails again *he'll just become a complete failure in my eyes* unless he goes on to win 5+ rings.


Oh no!! How will LeBron sleep at night knowing he's a failure in the eyes of the least informed poster in an NBA thread on a wrestling website! He will probably off himself!


----------



## Magic

I doubt he'll be sleeping too well at all, not because of me, but because he would have lost yet another final series. If you ask him do you really think he's going to say he would be fine losing yet another final series? I doubt it.


----------



## LarryCoon

:lmao these "rules" aren't for Lebron or Dirk. These rules are for overreactors like UDK to keep them from overreacting to a guy's entire career based on a series. Like I said, we still have to wait and see how Lebron's career goes before we tag him as such. Lebron's proven he was clutch in the past.


----------



## MrMister

Jesus Christ, this is a team game. JM should ban people that blame one person for a loss or give credit to one person for a win.

One player can influence this game more than most team sports though, but they can't single handedly win or lose a series.


----------



## Magic

^^^Umm, when your team is made up of mostly three guys contributions and one of them doeesn't live up to his usual standards then of course it will be their fault.



> After Lebron chokes on 2x more finals appearances or a first round exit (whichever comes first), the Dirk standard. I'll shut up too about basic basketball plays and concede.


Pretty sure these rules are for the both of them because you just said they were.


----------



## MrMister

It's all Bosh's fault then.


----------



## LarryCoon

Yeah, to keep overreactors at bay. Rules are about Bron/Dirk, but they are for fans who overreact


----------



## Notorious

Not this argument again. fpalm

Why do you guys waste your time? UDK and **** you guys argue over this every week and it goes nowhere each time you should just give it a rest.


----------



## MrMister

It's a really dumb argument too. If it had any substance to it I wouldn't care.


----------



## LarryCoon

:lmao UDK done a great job baiting me

I'll stop on this now.


----------



## Magic

**** how exactly am I overreacting? Saying a guy as talented as Lebron should be allowed to fail over and over doesn't make sense. He's one of the most talented players ever and yet is unable to get it done. Of course that could change this year, next year, or whatever, but he's been in the league for a long time so you would expect him to have one. People say that he only gets this much hate because he's Lebron and that is exactly the reason. He is fucking Lebron, one of the most talented players to ever play the game, he has the size, strength, quickness, playmaking, and scoring ability to do anything and he has yet to get it done.

And I never baited you, all I said is that if he gets it done this game then he would shut me up competely and make me respect him more. And no Ziggler, I don't think he cares if he has my respect or not, I'm just saying. You then said your bullshit about the "Dirk Standard".



MrMister said:


> It's all Bosh's fault then.


Why?


----------



## MrMister

I laughed that you even asked why.


----------



## Magic

MrMister said:


> I laughed that you even asked why.


No seriously why. He had one bad game iirc and he's their third option. He didn't even have a bad series either.


----------



## chronoxiong

What a pass from Alex Smith to Metta World Peace. Wait, I mean Steve Blake to World Piece. Lol...Blake looks like Alex Smith.


----------



## Notorious

Pau better sit his soft ass down.

LeBron & Haslem would wreck his ass.


----------



## Magic

:gasol GO HARD PAU. STAND UP FOR YOUR FELLOW WHITE TEAMMATE.


----------



## LarryCoon

Which is why I brought up Dirk. Besides, if Lebron was winning titles, he be top 10 top5 GOAT.


----------



## MrMister

Magic said:


> No seriously why. He had one bad game iirc and he's their third option. He didn't even have a bad series either.


He should've stepped up and played beyond his normal capabilities. What a failure. You have to have a good series to win a championship. He was pretty much a non factor.

There is no real answer Magic. I was mocking you for blaming one guy for a loss. It's really dumb and you should stop.


----------



## Magic

MrMister said:


> He should've stepped up and played beyond his normal capabilities. What a failure. You have to have a good series to win a championship. He was pretty much a non factor.
> 
> There is no real answer Magic. I was mocking you for blaming one guy for a loss. It's really dumb and you should stop.


This isn't football, LBJ was the reason they lost. Literally, a guy like Lebron changes the whole series. The two games they won, he played up to his usual standard. When he failed to do what he normally does they lost. I'm not saying Lebron should have gone crazy and gone above and beyond, but just met his usual performance. Pretty sure he had the biggest drop of form regular season PPG to Finals PPG in NBA history, which was like 11 PPG. If you don't think that made a huge difference you clearly don't know basketball.


----------



## IMPULSE

magic and **** don't know basketball. well the latter has his opinions verified by espn talking heads, the former is just a lost cause. 

JaVale McGee on understanding message Wittman is sending with benching: "I can’t say I do, but I’m sure I’ll figure it out sooner or later."

I asked McGee what was better: His Suit Game or his Game Game.

"I mean, I got a lot of suits so it's kind of hard to live up to my suit game."

that quotable > lakers, heat, mavericks and anything else you all could argue about.


----------



## MrMister

Magic said:


> This isn't football, LBJ was the reason they lost. Literally, a guy like Lebron changes the whole series. The two games they won, he played up to his usual standard. When he failed to do what he normally does they lost. I'm not saying Lebron should have gone crazy and gone above and beyond, but just met his usual performance. Pretty sure he had the biggest drop of form regular season PPG to Finals PPG in NBA history, which was like 11 PPG. If you don't think that made a huge difference you clearly don't know basketball.


I definitely don't know basketball, but you clearly don't either.


----------



## Notorious

UDK why do you care so much if LeBron gets a ring or whether he's clutch or not?


----------



## Magic

So you don't think a MVP type player doesn't cause a team to win or lose a series when he doesn't play well? My hate for Lebron may go overboard at times, but he was the reason they lost that series, hell even **** admits that he choked in that series.


----------



## LarryCoon

I appreciate Impulse's trolling to change the topic. 

Just drop it UDK its not going to end.


----------



## MrMister

Magic said:


> So you don't think a MVP type player doesn't cause a team to win or lose a series when he doesn't play well? My hate for Lebron may go overboard at times, but he was the reason they lost that series, hell even **** admits that he choked in that series.


In all seriousness, Lebron was a reason they lost. There is no question. He's not the only reason. That's my only point.


----------



## IMPULSE

**** says that b/c espn backs up that thought process. c'mon magic you have to do better than that.

here i go again. interjecting myself into something i don't care about. the most clutch guy in the nba is derek fisher. he be giving kobes tip and stuff.


----------



## MrMister

IMPULSE said:


> **** says that b/c espn backs up that thought process. c'mon magic you have to do better than that.
> 
> *here i go again. interjecting myself into something i don't care about.* the most clutch guy in the nba is derek fisher. he be giving kobes tip and stuff.


:lmao I'm doing the same thing.


----------



## LarryCoon

ESPN is actually bashing Bron for the allstar game and jazz. Nice trolling there Impulse but I'm done on that topic so no need for that anymore.


----------



## B-Dawg

Magic




Is




A




Fucking




Good Guy!


----------



## Magic

Lakers need to trade Pau to the Timberwolves for some of their young pieces. Even if we manage to somehow get to the Finals I don't think we could get beat the Heat in a 7 game series so I don't see the point of holding onto Pau's terrible contract longer than we need to. Better to just start our somewhat rebuilding process now.


----------



## IMPULSE

LarryCoon said:


> ESPN is actually bashing Bron for the allstar game and jazz. Nice trolling there Impulse but I'm done on that topic so no need for that anymore.


if i was trolling i bring up gasol. 

i'm just taking my time to laugh at celtic fans. you have those who delude themselves into thinking the team has a run left and want them to make a run. then you have those who want them to tank and they can't even do that successfully.


----------



## LarryCoon

Lebron is channeling his inner Magic Johnson guarding Gasol. Wade is terrible though so Lakers are going to win anyways.


----------



## Notorious

I wish Bosh was playing so the Lakers could be getting blown out right now.


----------



## Magic

Wade being terrible+Bosh being out=Lakers win. We wouldn't get this lucky in a final series with them so I don't see the point of being like the Celtics and thinking we stand any chance.


----------



## Notorious

UDK I know why you're saying you couldn't beat the Heat in Finals series cause the Lakers would never face them. You guys can't beat OKC and I don't think they can beat the Grizz once they get Z-Bo back (He's coming back in like a week)


----------



## Joel Anthony

Bynum swinging elbows like Masato Tanaka RIGHT IN FRONT OF THE REF... sums this one up pretty much.


----------



## Magic

We actually match up well with the Grizz and have never had much trouble beating them, of course that could be different now with Marc's emergence but I still think we could beat them. We still have the DURANTULA KILLER so we could be beat the Thunder. :side: I don't think we could beat the Spurs or Mavs though, I'd be fine with any other team. But yeah, I was just pointing out that the Heat are likely going to be in the Finals again this year and if we can't beat them then why not try getting some great pieces will like DWill and Beasley to establish a young core with Bynum.


----------



## Notorious

The Bulls don't stand a chance to beat Miami.

Their offense is still too dependent on Rose. The same reasons they couldn't beat Miami with HCA last year are the same reasons they won't beat Miami with or without HCA this year.


Deron Williams has got 53 points and he's still going, that's the record for this season.


Last week Roland Lazenby (A sportswriter) reported that the Lakers were interested in Raymond Felton. And now CSNNW (The Blazers home channel that plays their games) is reporting that the Lakers and Blazers are discussing a Felton for Blake swap. Take it for what it's worth.


----------



## Magic

notorious I think you're right. Teams just WANT to give us players for next to nothing. :side:

Felton has dropped off this year, but he's still a lot better than Blake.


----------



## Notorious

I know I was right.

Believe me, when I found out that the Wolves offered Beasley for a Lakers 1st round pick, which is typically in the mid to late 20's, my jaw dropped. If the trade wouldn't have put the Lakers too far over the luxury tax Michael Beasley would've already been wearing a Lakers jersey.


----------



## Xile44

Holy shit the best pure point guard in the NBA Deron Williams single handedly destroyed the Cats with 57 Points. That is a new Nets Franchise Record and NBA Season record


----------



## Magic

^^^ The fact he had that many points and the game was still close just goes to show bad the Nets are. Deron cant do it alone and they either get Dwight or he's gone.

:lmao all the rumors are heavily in our favor except anything involving Dwight.

Barea/Beasley/DWill for Pau
Beasley for first round pick
Beasley for trade exception
Pau for Lowry/Scola
Pau for Rondo(this is probably complete bullshit but still)
Blake for Felton

I think there may be more but I just find this absolutely hilarious.


----------



## HeatWave

He scored 57 and the team won by 3 vs the Bobcats...That's a scary sign


----------



## Notorious

The Beasley for draft pick one wasn't a rumor though, that was a fact, it was really offered.
And Danny & Doc confirmed that Pau for Rondo was BS, Danny said he would never trade Rondo for Pau and Doc started laughing hysterically when someone mentioned it.


Shout out to D-Will for going off for 57 points. Shout out to his teammates for not doing a damn thing to contribute to the game alongside D-Will.


----------



## Magic

I honestly cant believe they declined a trade for tax reasons. Ffs, Lakers make enough money that they can handle his contract.


----------



## Xile44

Deron's teammates suck, but the second highest shot attempts were 7 today with Deron taking 29 shots (Rightfully so)

He has been under the radar in NJ.


----------



## Notorious

Magic said:


> I honestly cant believe they declined a trade for tax reasons. Ffs, Lakers make enough money that they can handle his contract.


They would've had to pay IIRC $14 million dollars in luxury tax (Don't quote me on that number, all I remember was it was somewhere in that range).

Edit: The Lakers without the Beasley trade have to pay $18 million in luxury tax, Beasley makes 6.2 million, with the new luxury tax rules the Lakers would've had to pay 12.4 million in luxury tax fines. So if the Lakers accepted the trade they would've had to pay 32.4 million dollars worth of luxury tax, which IMO is way too much so I can see why they rejected it.


----------



## HeatWave

IMPULSE said:


> if i was trolling i bring up gasol.
> 
> i'm just taking my time to laugh at celtic fans. you have those who delude themselves into thinking the team has a run left and want them to make a run. then you have those who want them to tank and they can't even do that successfully.


Shortened season, anyone can make a run, you just need a player that can get you there..


----------



## Notorious

Can anyone tell me why the Warriors are so determined to trade Monta Ellis?

I don't think it's solely because they want to build around Steph Curry (Which I think is a bad idea because he's not good enough to be the #1 option on a playoff team, let alone a championship caliber team and he's injury prone).


----------



## Magic

Bulls are so bad outside of Rose in the clutch. I could see Sixers possibly upsetting them in a playoff series if they met in the second round or something.


Edit: Noah is just so bad in general. :lmao


----------



## Notorious

What a horrible shot by Iguodala, that's Philly's problem too Magic.

They're horrible at closing out close games.


----------



## El Conquistador

I'll reiterate my jargon over the past year and a half... Is there anybody more clutch than Derrick Rose? Statistics and his body of work now back up my claims. Empirical data suggests he's top 5 in the NBA behind Kobe, KD, Melo and Pierce. D-MONEY

I don't think his shelf life will extend 18+ years like most. Rose might have another 6-8 years before he declines steadily.


----------



## Notorious

Derrick Rose is clutch unless you have LeBron guarding him or you put him at the free throw line.


----------



## El Conquistador

Kryptonite, perhaps. I still would take a bet of him closing out a game at the foul-line more times than not. We've seen 2 or 3 occasions now of him not being able to seal the deal at the line, including the National Championship game.


----------



## Notorious

I really don't like Blake Griffin.



Father Flex said:


> Kryptonite, perhaps. I still would take a bet of him closing out a game at the foul-line more times than not. We've seen 2 or 3 occasions now of him not being able to seal the deal at the line, including the National Championship game.


It seems as if Rose only chokes at the FT line in the big games. The only times I can recall are the National Championship, game 5 against Miami in the ECF last season and the game against Miami earlier this year (Which has been the most watched game in the season thus far).


----------



## Magic

Why? What did he do now?


----------



## Notorious

Magic said:


> Why? What did he do now?


Was watching the Rockets game and his ego and demeanor really pissed me off and the fact he was talking shit after CP3 would do all the work while all he would do is just stand there.

The NBA tries to hype him up as if he's this superstar when it's far from the truth, he's a good player who has a lot of potential though. The only things you could say Blake is good at however, is dunking and rebounding. He's not a good shotblocker, he's not a good defender, his mid-range game is average at best, his postgame is ass, he's a horrific free throw shooter.


ZOMG TIMMY D JUST POSTERED THE SHIT OUT OF BIRDMAN!


----------



## Magic

He's also a pretty good passer, but I do agree with you. The guy is very overrated because of his highlights, he is going to have to expand his game beyond just his athleticism if he wants to become a superstar, he's also going to have to become a good shotblocker since there is no reason he shouldn't be.


----------



## Notorious

The NBA/ESPN/media tries to hype Blake up as if he's the future top PF but there's a guy named Kevin Love that I think is already better than Blake and will continue to be.

I agree about the shot-blocking part, last season I assumed since I saw him getting so high throw all these dunks down and the fact that he has a lot of strength I assumed he would be a good shot blocker but apparently that wasn't the case.


----------



## StarzNBarz

Sorry, I still like Pacers wayyy more than the 76ers. 6ers are alright but I think the Pacers will be a team to watch in the playoffs if they can get and stay healthy.


----------



## Brye

Nuggets win! 

Big win for them, beating the Spurs in their house.


----------



## IMPULSE

HeatWave said:


> Shortened season, anyone can make a run, you just need a player that can get you there..


wizards can't make a run. so don't make statements like that, it sparks foolish optimism.


----------



## Magic

Very fun game to watch, and they call the Spurs boring. :no:



Does anyone think that the Clippers have gotten much worse with Chauncey going down? They've gone 5-5 in their last 10 and have been struggling as whole to get points and space the floor. I honestly didn't think him getting hurt would have had this big of an impact on them.


----------



## Myst

notorious_187 said:


> The NBA/ESPN/media tries to hype Blake up as if he's the future top PF but there's a guy named Kevin Love that I think is already better than Blake and will continue to be.
> 
> I agree about the shot-blocking part, last season I assumed since I saw him getting so high throw all these dunks down and the fact that he has a lot of strength I assumed he would be a good shot blocker but apparently that wasn't the case.


Blake has t-rex arms so he can't really be much of a shot blocker despite his ridiculous ups. I think he actually has the shortest wingspan out of all the young PFs in the league, or something to that extent.


----------



## PGSucks

What's everyone's opinion on Marcin Gortat? Are us Suns fans the only ones who think he's any good? 

(I know Steve Nash assists him on a LOT of his scores, but still...)


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

PGSucks said:


> What's everyone's opinion on Marcin Gortat? Are us Suns fans the only ones who think he's any good?
> 
> (I know Steve Nash assists him on a LOT of his scores, but still...)


My fantasy team thinks he is pretty damn good


----------



## Brye

I love Gortat. Think he's a really solid player and I thought so even when he was backing up Dwight.


----------



## kobra860

I think it's hilarious that Deron Williams got 57 points and his team only won by 3 points over the worst team in the league.


----------



## Notorious

My predictions for tonight:
*Magic* vs. Raptors
*Warriors* vs. Wizards
Jazz vs. *Cavaliers*
Pacers vs. *Bulls*
*76ers* vs. Bucks
Mavericks vs. *Thunder*
Clippers vs. *Wolves*
Kings vs. *Nuggets*
Hornets vs. *Trail Blazers*


----------



## El Conquistador

Pacers celebrate in the United Center. Collison bumps into Rose as Derrick is walking away. You might as well pissed on his grandma's grave, Indiana.


inb4 Rose goes for 40 tonight.


----------



## MrMister

notorious_187 said:


> My predictions for tonight:
> *Magic* vs. Raptors
> *Warriors* vs. Wizards
> Jazz vs. *Cavaliers*
> Pacers vs. *Bulls*
> *76ers* vs. Bucks
> Mavericks vs. *Thunder*
> Clippers vs. *Wolves*
> Kings vs. *Nuggets*
> Hornets vs. *Trail Blazers*


All of these will be wrong.:side:


----------



## Xile44

We are cursed!! Fuck!!!


----------



## Notorious

Xile44 said:


> We are cursed!! Fuck!!!


:lmao

I find it even funnier that Brook was averaging under 4 rebounds a game before he got hurt. How pathetic.


----------



## Joel

I'm worried. I don't want to see Bulls lose to Pacers again


----------



## Notorious

Joel said:


> I'm worried. I don't want to see Bulls lose to Pacers again


Considering how Derrick Rose was after the Pacers excessive celebration after they beat the Bulls at home earlier in the season, I doubt Indy wins this one.

I agree with Flex, inb4rosedrops40.


----------



## Joel

Omg. Rip is fragile as fuck.


----------



## Notorious

Doug Collins is finally making Evan Turner the Sixers starting SG, he's moving Meeks to the bench.

It's about damn time Doug. ET has been great off the bench this season, I hope he shines now that he's finally gotten his chance. He's really not the "bust" some people make him out to be.


----------



## El Conquistador

Indiana and Chicago know each other so well. This stimy defense makes these games hard to watch.


----------



## Notorious

I love the Indy/Chicago games, they always are great. I love this rivalry.


----------



## IMPULSE

0/6 westbrick. i feel sorry for the teammates who will be forced to watch him find his shot.


----------



## Notorious

I feel so bad for John Wall.

I don't usually advise this, but if I were Wall I would request a trade. He deserves better than this (His dumbass teammates).

Brandon Jennings has 19 in the 1st quarter, wouldn't be surprised if he chucked his way to 50 tonight.


----------



## IMPULSE

it's actually the other way around. washington deserves so much better. can't wait till he bolts, he's one of the few who will be able to escape. him and mcgee everyone else will probably be stuck like young learned last year.


----------



## Magic

Xile44 said:


> We are cursed!! Fuck!!!


Blame GD, he and the rest of you Nets fans were saying Dwight for Bynum would be terrible since Bynum is injury prone and wouldn't last. Now Brooks is injured and Bynum is destroying everyone. :kobe3


----------



## Joel Anthony

I hope that D-Rose scoring 40 wasn't a prop bet or anything.


----------



## El Conquistador

Boozer has been embraced with boo's after every unsuccessful shot he attempts at the UC.


----------



## Joel

Father Flex said:


> Boozer has been embraced with boo's after every unsuccessful shot he attempts at the UC.


I don't condone booing your own player, but Boozer kinda deserves it. Guy needs to step up in the big games.


----------



## Joel

Christ... Bulls turned on RAPE MODE in this third. D-ROSE and DENG hitting pocket 3's for fun.


----------



## El Conquistador

It would be nice if the bench mob can put them away in the first 6 minutes of the 4th.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

Magic said:


> Blame GD, he and the rest of you Nets fans were saying Dwight for Bynum would be terrible since Bynum is injury prone and wouldn't last. Now Brooks is injured and Bynum is destroying everyone. :kobe3


it sucks, but lopez wasnt injury prone until this season. sorry i cannot predict the future like you lakers fans


----------



## Notorious

Lopez can still be traded despite being injured.

Kendrick Perkins was last season, Baron Davis too.


----------



## Magic

LOL Clippers w/o Billups aren't a threat.


----------



## kobra860

IMPULSE said:


> it's actually the other way around. washington deserves so much better. can't wait till he bolts, he's one of the few who will be able to escape. him and mcgee everyone else will probably be stuck like young learned last year.


If the Wizards didn't have Wall, they would be even worse (which I'm not sure is possible).

There are so many bums on the team. Lewis, Blatche, Mason, and some other inconsistent scrubs.


----------



## Notorious

Magic said:


> LOL Clippers w/o Billups aren't a threat.


I've come to this realization too. I seriously underrated Billups value to that team.


----------



## Magic

I massively underrated him as well. I legit thought they didn't really need him at one point and could have just traded him to another contender for a pick or something so CP3 could run the offense alone, but his veteran experience and big play ability near the end of games is what the Clippers are missing right now. Also he could handle the ball and create for others, but now it's basically just CP3 that can do that and only Mo is able to create for himself.


----------



## Joel Anthony

kobra860 said:


> If the Wizards didn't have Wall, they would be even worse (which I'm not sure is possible).
> 
> There are so many bums on the team. Lewis, Blatche, Mason, and some other inconsistent scrubs.


I like their young players [of course Wall] but namely Booker and Singleton. Singleton has been rough shooting the ball but he can be a good defender in this league. Booker will average a double double next year for sure. If McGee wasn't such a fucking putz, he'd be much better. He needs to focus more on the game and not whatever else it is he thinks about. Jan Vesely is straight outta' the Czech, good sized PF, missed the beginning of the year. Remember there was no training camp, teams haven't been practicing at all this year. This is one of the youngest teams in the league and their young guns need all the practice they can get. They need a good kick in the ass in a real off season camp. Horrible vets on the team, but if they bring in one or two respectable vets who can drop knowledge on these kids, I say they can be a playoff team in the near future. For now though they are a laughing stock.


----------



## kobra860

Joel Anthony said:


> I like their young players [of course Wall] but namely Booker and Singleton. Singleton has been rough shooting the ball but he can be a good defender in this league. Booker will average a double double next year for sure. If McGee wasn't such a fucking putz, he'd be much better. He needs to focus more on the game and not whatever else it is he thinks about. Jan Vesely is straight outta' the Czech, good sized PF, missed the beginning of the year. Remember there was no training camp, teams haven't been practicing at all this year. This is one of the youngest teams in the league and their young guns need all the practice they can get. They need a good kick in the ass in a real off season camp. Horrible vets on the team, but if they bring in one or two respectable vets who can drop knowledge on these kids, I say they can be a playoff team in the near future. For now though they are a laughing stock.


I've tried to be optimistic with the Wizards but they've been rebuilding for 3 years with no progress. Singleton is a great defender but he has to score some points.

I thought Blatche had a lot of potential but he's gotten complacent and lazy. They need to get rid of Grunfeld because he's made a lot of bad roster moves.


----------



## Magic

3 years isnt exactly a long rebuilding period tbh, it usually takes 5ish years to build a solid team through the draft unless your the Thunder and make 4 amazing selecions in three years.


----------



## Joel Anthony

I know Singleton has been rough shooting the ball, but if you can get points from Wall and Young on the perimeter + Wall driving an dishing, Booker and McGee down low, then Singleton can be that shutdown defender who really doesn't need to score. With this lockout season, realistically you gotta take the bumps this year, but next year should tell a lot. I can see this team becoming a perennial playoff team [not a top seed or anything..] again within the next two years with the potential they have. Potential doesn't mean shit if the guys don't work hard though.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Magic said:


> 3 years isnt exactly a long rebuilding period tbh, it usually takes 5ish years to build a solid team through the draft unless your the Thunder and make 4 amazing selecions in three years.


Agreed. Remember also that you guys will be getting another lotto pick this year. Who knows where you land in the draft, you may end up getting that kid from Kentucky.


----------



## IMPULSE

great. we have another wizards fan. makes me like the team less. i don't like john wall. he won't be here for the long while, no one in there right mind would extend here unless they have no where else to go. joel stop being so nice. the wizards won't be able to function. the core isn't mentally stable. young and mcgee have lapse galore. crawford just throws shit up. wall is alright most of the time but he has them nights where he shouldn't be allowed to shoot. 

the thunder are 11-3 in two possession games apparently. but they can't function in crunch time according to magic. men lie, women lie, numbers don't. i just found that stat interesting.


----------



## LarryCoon

I didn't like that call on CP3 in the end


----------



## IMPULSE

who cares he choked

durant and harden stay choking too and leave westbrick to pick up their trash.


----------



## Joel Anthony

I'm interested in players I like from college, so I'm rooting for them to find success. I'm a big Singleton fan being he's a Nole, and Booker's a Tiger and he always gave us trouble in college so I know he can ball. I could care less about the Wizards elsewhere, other than they're fun to play with on 2k12. I know you're trying to be the anti-homer, that's cool. You're the disgruntled fan. I get it. The Wizards suck and should sell the team for a washing machine.


----------



## Joel Anthony

LarryCoon said:


> I didn't like that call on CP3 in the end


That's the NBA for you. Never know what you're gonna get from the refs.


----------



## Magic

IMPULSE said:


> great. we have another wizards fan. makes me like the team less. i don't like john wall. he won't be here for the long while, no one in there right mind would extend here unless they have no where else to go. joel stop being so nice. the wizards won't be able to function. the core isn't mentally stable. young and mcgee have lapse galore. crawford just throws shit up. wall is alright most of the time but he has them nights where he shouldn't be allowed to shoot.
> 
> the thunder are 11-3 in two possession games apparently. but they can't function in crunch time according to magic. men lie, women lie, numbers don't. i just found that stat interesting.


They can't function as a team is what I was getting at. Durant takes threes from way too far, Westbrook drives at the hoop without thinking, and Harden sits in the corner and does nothing unless he gets the ball.


----------



## Notorious

Yep. Love had 39/17 on the Blake Show.

Arron Afflalo is so clutch, I kept telling you guys he should've been Denver's closer a while ago. He finally got his chance tonight. Has scored the last 7 points of the second half of the Nuggets and just hit 3 clutch free throws after he was fouled on a three point at the buzzer. OT here we go!

Danny needs to acquire him.


----------



## IMPULSE

did you see me before the season. i literally thought the wizards were going to be a playoff team. the finals boast was hyperbole, but i've successfully fooled myself for the last two seasons that the 8th seed was attainable. i can only delude myself so much and have to accept that the wizards are spiraling into orioles status. another team who i will buy into once they go on their annual streak of looking good. i just realize this team can't go anywhere as constructed. the front office won't help the team, could have just cleared that sack a crap lewis w/ amnesty. none of the projects are really panning out. some seems to be regressing others are nauseating. i can't think of who they can get to take this job. then you have to realize the wizard aren't the owners top priority.


----------



## Notorious

Tyreke Evans is owning the Nuggets in OT.

Edit: I take that back. Kenneth Faried is owning the Kings, Tyreke needs to get a jumper ASAP.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Damn. Ty's Law. 

Garcia needs to take this three.


----------



## Notorious

Edit: Never mind.

Great win for the Nuggets. Arron Afflalo, Ty Lawson and Kenneth Faried are legit.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Haha I come from the Spoelstra school of last second shots.


----------



## StarzNBarz

2 reasons why the Clippers won't win in the playoffs.

1. No Billups
2. Can't make a FREAKING freethrow.


----------



## Dub

Love the screenshot NBA.com used :lmao


----------



## Notorious

The C's are 1.5 games back from taking the division lead. 8*D

Too bad we'll fuck it up somehow.


----------



## Oracle

Kyrie turned down the offer to play for Australia at the Olympics :no:


----------



## Magic

Wow, looking at records against 500+ teams for West teams is very telling of which teams are actually the best.


----------



## Xile44

So our Road record is 9-13 but our home record is 3-13 WTF.


----------



## LarryCoon

Hypnotiq said:


> Kyrie turned down the offer to play for Australia at the Olympics :no:


He wants to play for his Duke coach in the next olympics


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

Indiana runs such a good organization. Lots of talent on the team and there is still 14.5 million in cap space. Crazy.


----------



## LarryCoon

Its Bird who turned this franchise around


----------



## Notorious

The Magic are looking to finally sign Fran Vasquez, they drafted him in 2005 with the 11th pick. His overseas contract expires this summer so I guess they're gonna try to finally get him to come to the NBA.

Also word is the Celtics may waive Jermaine O'Neal. If you guys don't already know the story, Jermaine injured his wrist before the All-Star break, he has two options. One he has a minor procedure, plays the rest of the season but will likely have wrist problems for the rest of his life. Or two, he has surgery that will end his season and more than likely his career as well but it will heal his wrist. As for who we sign with the vet's min, the three names being tossed around (If their respective teams buy them out) are Lamar Odom, Chris Kaman and Boris Diaw, but nothing's for certain.

And shout out to Rick Carlisle and Jason Kidd for speaking on how OKC gets so many favorable calls from the refs.


----------



## Oracle

notorious_187 said:


> The Magic are looking to finally sign Fran Vasquez, they drafted him in 2005 with the 11th pick. His overseas contract expires this summer so I guess they're gonna try to finally get him to come to the NBA.


Lol that dude is never coming just another failed otis mistake.


----------



## Oracle

LarryCoon said:


> He wants to play for his Duke coach in the next olympics


meh stuff him


----------



## Notorious

Hypnotiq said:


> Lol that dude is never coming just another failed otis mistake.


I have a feeling he'll finally come now.



Hypnotiq said:


> meh stuff him


You can't mad because he chose that he'd rather play for the country he was raised and has spent the majority of his life in.


----------



## Oracle

im not mad just disappointed but whatever good luck to him


----------



## Notorious

Are you from Australia? I'm just curious.


----------



## LarryCoon

lol did Kidd just say give us the benefit of the calls because we were the defending champions? (and immediately backtracked off that statement)

I don't know which one to side on this because Durant does get the most calls in the NBA


----------



## Oracle

Yes


----------



## Notorious

LarryCoon said:


> lol did Kidd just say give us the benefit of the calls because we were the defending champions? (and immediately backtracked off that statement)
> 
> I don't know which one to side on this because Durant does get the most calls in the NBA


Harden is a huge flopper, the Thunder are 2nd place behind the Clippers as biggest floppers IMO but they don't get called out for it nearly as much as the Clippers do.


----------



## Magic

Thunder don't flop that much from what I've seen, and I've seen a lot. Harden and Collison are pretty big floppers but I still see it a lot more from other teams, including the Celtics and Lakers.


----------



## Notorious

The only floppers on the C's are Pierce and Rondo. And Rondo doesn't get calls anymore because of the incident so our only flopper is Pierce.


----------



## LarryCoon

Flop city being flop city?


----------



## Notorious

The Clippers are douches for doing that man like that.

For starters, they should be remained a loyal fan longer than a year.


----------



## Xile44

Dwight continues to imply that Orlando has a shot at retaining him. So Deron stop trying to score 57 points and lets get that top pick preferably Davis


----------



## JM

I enjoyed ABC analyzing the 3 ways players sell calls in the NBA these days. You got the head whipping back (Derek Rose's signature), the legs kicking out (Kobe's personal favourite) in random directions. I don't remember the third.


----------



## Notorious

Wasn't the third falling down?


----------



## B-Dawg

The fucking Bobcats are shooting like 90% on mid-range jumpers. This makes no sense, man.


----------



## Notorious

Bismack Biyombo has 13 rebounds and 6 blocks in 25 minutes.

Future DPOY.


----------



## Brye

Fucking christ Rondo. :lmao


----------



## Notorious

Fuck Rondo.


----------



## Myst

Kobe sends it to OT after shooting us outta the game.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

KOBE.


----------



## Notorious

I'll give the devil his due. When it's a shot at the buzzer, there's not a single player in the NBA I'd take over Kobe. He hits those shots with ease.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Him and Melo. 

The big guys have been really good for LA. If they could get this production on a consistent basis, things would be a lot better.


----------



## Brye

Not gonna lie, I'm a big fan of Goran Dragic. He was doing nice tonight.

Fucking you can't let Dalembert get 17 boards. Hoping the Celts can pull this out though.


----------



## Myst

Rodney Stuckey with a career night. Thank you Derek Fisher.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

INB4 a KOBE 3.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Fuck.


----------



## Myst

The fuck kinda shot was that by Kobe?


----------



## Brye

Celts pulled out the win after what looked like an attempted loss.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Myst said:


> The fuck kinda shot was that by Kobe?


I think he thought he was going to get intentionally fouled so he just shot it right away for a possible 4 pt play. Catch and shoot wasn't necessary in that situation.


----------



## Notorious

Rodney Stuckey played his ass off tonight, he's my MVP for the day.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

No doubt, Stuckey was great today. 

Somebody get a GIF of that Stuckey crossover on Kobe. Dude's ankles got busted.


----------



## JM

Myst said:


> Rodney Stuckey with a career night. Thank you Derek Fisher.


He has no steals, 1 rebound and one assist. Not really a career night.


----------



## Notorious

Myst said:


> Rodney Stuckey with a career night. Thank you Derek Fisher.


Stuck plays SG though.


----------



## Myst

notorious_187 said:


> Stuck plays SG though.


Ben Gordon was playing SG for the most part. Fish might not have been on Stuckey the whole game but him being incapable of staying in front of his man is the reason why Lakers have to put Kobe or the 3's on them. Dude is a liability on D.

Bench play overall though is the main reason for the loss. 



JM said:


> He has no steals, 1 rebound and one assist. Not really a career night.


Well, he's averaging 15 ppg this season, so 34 pts has to be pretty close.


----------



## StarzNBarz

:lmao The way Kobe shot the ball I think he thought that there was 0.6 seconds left not 6.0... Stupid kobe.


----------



## Magic

By the way Flex, I know you dislike me and all now, but I hope that doesn't mean you're backing out of the sig bet.

Notorious you should quote this so he sees it. :side:

Can't wait for this trade deadline, will probably be the most intersting one in years. :mark:


----------



## JM

Myst said:


> Well, he's averaging 15 ppg this season, so 34 pts has to be pretty close.


Best shooting game of the season I'll give ya but he's had much better statistical games in his career.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Kobe, dial up ankle insurance, bro.


----------



## IMPULSE

lakers won't be able to win in the playoffs with the way they play down the stretch. they need an offense not kobe trading shots with different versions of himself. that was fun. 

hopefully the wiz go cray on this awful lakers team.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

IMPULSE said:


> lakers won't be able to win in the playoffs with the way they play down the stretch. they need an offense not kobe trading shots with different versions of himself. that was fun.
> 
> *hopefully the wiz go cray on this awful lakers team.*


The Wiz?!?


----------



## kobra860

IMPULSE said:


> hopefully the wiz go cray on this awful lakers team.


LMAO. That's not happening.


----------



## IMPULSE

http://dimemag.com/2012/01/top-5-javale-mcgee-nba-dunk-fails/

this link alone shows the prowess of the future of the nba he was named that by his mother. so i can't argue with that and he's going to go ham on the lakers. this guy does hook shot dunks for fun.


----------



## LarryCoon

Wizards will probably not win against the Lakers


----------



## Xile44

It's starting to gain measure that Howard is not gonna be traded at the deadline. 
Let's shut down Lopez for the whole year and Deron stop trying to core 50 against these bad teams. We are tied with the Raptors and the Kings for 3rd worst record. Imagine if we get the Anthony Davis to go along Deron and Howard :jay2

Stern you no you want to see A NY Rivalry so forget the Hornets and give us Davis 8*D

Block City...


----------



## Magic

Yeah, you guys deserve that top pick because you'll be left with nothing once DWill and Dwight go to Dallas. :busta


----------



## Xile44

Magic said:


> Yeah, you guys deserve that top pick because you'll be left with nothing once DWill and Dwight go to Dallas. :busta


Not Likely unk2


----------



## Magic

It's actually very likely. I hope you're not trying to delude yourself into thinking that it's a lock that you get both Dwight/Deron this offseason.

I will say a lineup of Williams, Brooks, Barnes, Lopez, and Dwight would be legendary.


----------



## Xile44

Magic said:


> It's actually very likely. I hope you're not trying to delude yourself into thinking that it's a lock that you get both Dwight/Deron this offseason.
> 
> I will say a lineup of Williams, Brooks, Barnes, Lopez, and Dwight would be legendary.


Actually no its not very likely that is the funny part. To be fair, it is possible at best. No, I don't think Howard to Nets is a lock, just noting Dallas Big 3 really is not as likely as people are pointing out. Tired of writing paragraph's on every forum explaining why it is unlikely. 

Deron to Dallas is another story ( If we dont get Howard), but both, nope just not as likely as you guys point out


----------



## Magic

Well if Deron goes to Dallas then so does Dwight, which is what I'm getting at. I don't see why you don't think it's likely.


----------



## Notorious

Gonna be so hilarious when Dwight walks and the Magic are left with Ryan Anderson as their best player.

:lmao


----------



## Magic

Magic are honestly the dumbest organization in the NBA only behind the Knicks and Bobcats I would say. Instead of dropping a shit load of bad contracts with Dwight, they instead continue to think they have a "chance", of course I realize the owner is old and wants a title but it just isnt happening.


----------



## Notorious

The sad part is a lot of Magic fans I know have already accepted the fact that Dwight is gone, some want him traded right now but yet the front office still think they have a chance.

I wouldn't bet any type of money on Dwight staying in Orlando.


----------



## Xile44

Magic said:


> Well if Deron goes to Dallas then so does Dwight, which is what I'm getting at. I don't see why you don't think it's likely.


There's a thing called Cap Space. As of now they cant afford Deron and Dwight. 

They will need to Buyout Odom and find a place for Vince Carter, Rodridge, and Dominique Jones.
Then they have to Amnesty Haywood which can easily be done, no problem. 

Oh wait what about Marion? Yep, they have to get rid of his daunting contract and at the same time not take back salary. 

They have to clear out every non-expiring contract on the team. No doubt, that doing this is a near impossible task. Let's say for whatever insane reason The Mavericks get this done. 
Deron and Dwight will have to take a significant pay-cut to play in Dallas. 

Ok, now Dallas some-how in a near impossible way have Dirk who is 34, Deron and Dwight sign to deal's. Whoa, what about everyone else? Oh, yeah the rest had to be traded with out taking salary back to get these 3 stars. So now you have to fill out the rest of Dallas's roster with Minimum Wage player's .

Sorry because I logically dont see Dallas as there likely destination, excuse my ignorance.


----------



## Magic

Actually they only need to get rid of Odom, Haywood, and Marion. That will give them enough cap space to sign those two leaving them with that rest of the players which would be a fine supporting cast. Getting rid of Marion's contract will be the only hard part of the whole thing or they could try to get rid of Haywood to a team like the Warriors who would probably take anyone right now and then amnesty Marion.


----------



## Xile44

Magic said:


> Actually they only need to get rid of Odom, Haywood, and Marion. That will give them enough cap space to sign those two leaving them with that rest of the players which would be a fine supporting cast. Getting rid of Marion's contract will be the only hard part of the whole thing or they could try to get rid of Haywood to a team like the Warriors who would probably take anyone right now and then amnesty Marion.


So your implying Howard and Deron are going to take a significant pay-cut just to play in Dallas with an aging Dirk when they both can get Max Contract's in NJ ( Plus Deron get's his bird right's which is 30 Million), play in a New arena in the biggest market in Brooklyn, get endless endorsement's, have the option to be the main guy's in Brooklyn where Dallas would still be Dirk's team, they can dictate who they want on the team, have a potential better supporting cast with guy's like Brooks, Barnes,Morrow, Lopez or whoever they trade for him.

No, Dallas is not a huge threat, its possible but to say it is very likely is irrational and ridiculous.


----------



## Magic

Tell me, do you really think Deron and Dwight(two very, very humble guys) care about the big spotlights in New York? I'm not saying Nets aren't the favorites, but don't think that Deron won't heavily consider his hometown.


----------



## Xile44

Magic said:


> Tell me, do you really think Deron and Dwight(two very, very humble guys) care about the big spotlights in New York? I'm not saying Nets aren't the favorites, but don't think that Deron won't heavily consider his hometown.


We all know, including my self Deron has been thinking about Dallas, mainly while in Utah. But if Free Agency hit's are you serious about Dallas being the most likely Destination for Deron and Howard over Brooklyn? Dallas has a chance its just not a likely one


----------



## Notorious

UDK what are you talking about?

If Dwight cares a hell of a lot about the spotlight. Why do you think he wants to play in New York so badly?


----------



## IMPULSE

LarryCoon said:


> Wizards will probably not win against the Lakers


did espn tell you that. but you honestly took all of that seriously to make that safe observation.

dallas is a huge threat for grabbing deron. deron and dwight is a stretch.

magic stay taking l's in conversations. that's why he changed his name. just joking but still the conversation he's involved in is crap.

i hope something amazing happens tonight. anything to take the attention off of manning TV.


----------



## MrMister

Cuban could make it happen, but Stern would probably veto it somehow, even if it was a FA signing lol.


----------



## LarryCoon

IMPULSE said:


> did espn tell you that. but you honestly took all of that seriously to make that safe observation.
> 
> dallas is a huge threat for grabbing deron. deron and dwight is a stretch.
> 
> magic stay taking l's in conversations. that's why he changed his name. just joking but still the conversation he's involved in is crap.
> 
> i hope something amazing happens tonight. anything to take the attention off of manning TV.


:lmao No I said it as diplomatically as I could to the Wizards fans here. If you wanted me to be harsher on the terrible franchise known as the Wizards then I'll be sure to work on that


----------



## Xile44

So the Hornet's, Nets and the Jazz all have 2 picks currently in the top 15 slot's. That's great for them.


----------



## LarryCoon

Which is the other Net's pick?


----------



## Xile44

LarryCoon said:


> Which is the other Net's pick?


Houston's 1-14 protected pick, if we kept the GSW's pick we would have 3 lottery picks. That's cray


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Great deal of elderly abuse going to take place tonight with Wall going up against Fisher.


----------



## Xile44

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Great deal of elderly abuse going to take place tonight with Wall going up against Fisher.


So how Hard is Wall gonna penetrate the Fish today?


----------



## Magic

Houston's pick isn't top 15.


----------



## Xile44

Magic said:


> Houston's pick isn't top 15.


Yeah it is, if the Rockets make the play-offs it is a protected 1-14 pick that is ours.
Though it is not guarantee they make the play-offs but as of now they are in it.


----------



## Notorious

If the Celtics win tonight, we'll take the division lead from Philly. Let's get it done. I guess I have no choice but to pretend we're gonna go to the Finals since Danny's not trading any of the big 3. This is as good a time as any to take the division lead. Both the Knicks (Lost 4 of their last 5 or something like that) and Sixers (2-8 in their last 10) are struggling while we've won 5 in a row. Come on #CelticNation


----------



## Magic

Speaking of teams being stupid and not doing anything, wtf are the Jazz doing? They have four guys in their frontcourt that could start and yet they haven't made any moves. Two are third overall picks and the other two are solid starters, but the thing is the Jazz are rebuilding so I don't really see the point of them keeping Millsap and Jefferson. They should just trade for some more picks, in fact, I don't see why the Rockets don't do a deal with them instead of overpaying for Gasol(but please do anyways) since they really want some solid big men.


----------



## Notorious

Well Millsap is their best player so...

UDK who says they have to trade one of those guys?

They have a very good frontcourt rotation, top 5 in the NBA. That's one of their strengths.


----------



## Magic

Because it doesn't make sense to draft two guys third overall and make them ride the bench when they could potentially become better than the two guys that are starting. The Jazz are rebuilding, well at least I think they are, so I don't see why they would keep Millsap or Jefferson. Neither Millsap or Jefferson are old either so they could potentially get a lot for both of them from teams that need a big, and there a couple.


----------



## Notorious

I don't see why they should trade their 2 best players who aren't old at all just because they drafted two bigs high in the draft in recent years. And the Jazz didn't draft Favors, they didn't get him till the middle of his rookie year.


----------



## RKO920

Shumpert is starting tonight. Thank the lord.


----------



## Notorious

RKO920 said:


> Shumpert is starting tonight. Thank the lord.


Over who? Landry?


----------



## JM

Something I was just thinking about, how awesome has Garnett been this year? Sure he's no where near what he used to be but he's put a pretty damn good statistical season.


----------



## Notorious

I acknowledged that about a week in this thread but got no response lulz.

He's averaging 15/8 IIRC, he's got like 8 consecutive 10+ rebound games, plus he's still an elite defender.

He's been arguably the best player in the Big 3 this season, definitely the most consistent.


----------



## Magic

:lmao @ the Celtics.

Evan Turner is proving his worth and showing that he can be a capable starter and even star of the team one day. Hopefully this shows teams that even thougha rookie may struggle, it doesn't automatically make them a bust. Actually, most teams are probably well aware of that, fans aren't though.


----------



## RKO920

notorious_187 said:


> Over who? Landry?


Yessir.


----------



## JM

notorious_187 said:


> I acknowledged that about a week in this thread but got no response lulz.
> 
> He's averaging 15/8 IIRC, he's got like 8 consecutive 10+ rebound games, plus he's still an elite defender.
> 
> He's been arguably the best player in the Big 3 this season, definitely the most consistent.


Certainly better than people projected for this year. He's certainly been a fantasy steal.


----------



## Notorious

I even surprised myself on the fact that I actually like the Heat this year.

I've found myself cheering for them a lot as of late in their recent games.


----------



## Magic

That's because you've noticed that the Celtics completely suck so you've jumped to the next big three bandwagon. 8*D


----------



## Notorious

Heh, nice try but I've already picked my next bandwagon.

WOLVES FAN 4 LIFE!!!!!


----------



## Magic

pfft, I'm way ahead of you. GRIZZLES ARE THE BEST. THEY MAY HAVE MOVED FROM VANCOUVER, BUT THEY WILL FOREVER REMAIN IN MY HEART. :side:


----------



## Joel

Gooden :mark:

I played this match on 2k12 earlier today and Gooden has started exactly how he started against me.


----------



## El Conquistador

Boozer is garbage. Put Taj in.


----------



## Notorious

Drew Gooden dropped 16 on Boozer in the 1st quarter.

LOLBOOZER.

JK, Drew Gooden has been playing some good b-ball since Bogut went out IIRC.

Meanwhile in Philadelphia, Evan Turner has the same amount of rebounds as the C's starting PF and C combined.


----------



## LarryCoon

Evan Turner is blowing out the Celtics...


----------



## JM

I'd say we should be on Iggy triple double watch but he'll probably spend the entire 4th on the bench.


----------



## Notorious

The C's are getting blown out, I should watch the OKC game apparently this girl is there:


----------



## Joel

notorious_187 said:


> Drew Gooden dropped 16 on Boozer in the 1st quarter.
> 
> LOLBOOZER.
> 
> JK, Drew Gooden has been playing some good b-ball since Bogut went out IIRC.
> 
> Meanwhile in Philadelphia, Evan Turner has the same amount of rebounds as the C's starting PF and C combined.


He is still LOLBOOZER anyway.

I rather Bulls play Kevin Hart at PF at this point.


----------



## Notorious

Can the Bulls amnesty Boozer or have they already used their amnesty clause?


----------



## El Conquistador

They can amnesty Boozer. I'm praying they do this offseason and give the reigns to Taj then draft or seek out a back-up PF.

Bulls are coasting now. I expect them to come out in the 3rd quarter and put this game to bed.


----------



## El Conquistador

Rose doesn't garner a lot of credit for his defense. He's improved vastly from last year. Locking down Jennings tonight. I don't think people understand how good he is becoming on both ends.


----------



## Magic

Kobe killing the Lakers tonights in a row. Please don't lose this game as well.


----------



## El Conquistador

Holy crap at Boston.


----------



## Notorious

The Celtics must've heard me say we were doing a shitty job tanking. 

Miami's losing to the Hawks without Joe Johnson, Al Horford, T-Mac or Willie Green.


----------



## Xile44

Woah, Swag putting on a Clinic. MarShon on Fire!!!!!!!


----------



## Notorious

LET'S GO WIZARDS!!!!

You can do it!!!


----------



## Xile44

J.R Smith hasn't his a shot since his debut on the Knicks, just another chucker they added to their arsenal


----------



## Magic

Kobe jumped away from a foul. :no:


----------



## Notorious

:lol at Kobe having 30 points on 30 shots.


----------



## Magic

LOL at Celtics having 71 points on 80 shots. :busta


Man, too many offensive boards. Good win by the Wiz


----------



## Magic

Bynum 7 turnovers with only 5 boards and Kobe being absolutely awful killed us. We're suppose to have the two best big combination in the league and yet we just got bullied by the Wizards? Really?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Steve Nash 13 assists at halftime, like fine wine.


----------



## IMPULSE

young prophet on the forum. i predicted wizards go cray on la. shit was easy. wasn't la up by a bunch? going to laugh at everyone who laughed at my predictions. people going to need to have more faith.

wall stay awful. hey i scored 2 points but i'll try to go and close the game. with a jump shot when i can't shoot.

you have a gif for the wiz win? @ bros


----------



## El Conquistador

Chicago would be facing New York if the playoffs started today. That matchup frightens me a bit.

Randy Foye with 17 shots in 2 quarters. GET EM' UP, BIG MAN.


----------



## Notorious

Kobe shot 9-31.

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

IMPULSE said:


> young prophet on the forum. i predicted wizards go cray on la. shit was easy. wasn't la up by a bunch? going to laugh at everyone who laughed at my predictions. people going to need to have more faith.
> 
> wall stay awful. hey i scored 2 points but i'll try to go and close the game. with a jump shot when i can't shoot.
> 
> *you have a gif for the wiz win? @ bros*












There you go, sir. Eating crow at the moment.


----------



## IMPULSE

notorious_187 said:


> Kobe shot 9-31.
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


was vanessa in the gym?

it could explain so much. kobe bryant and wall were shooting bricks like crazy.


----------



## Bogey

notorious_187 said:


> Kobe shot 9-31.
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


Kobe system at work.


----------



## Notorious

So happy Linsanity is over.

Back to normal for the Knicks of New York. Yikes at that game in San Antonio. Tony Parker dropped 23 in the first half on Lin.


----------



## Magic

Melo should be traded, he ruined everything and is officially a bum. :side:


----------



## Bogey

It's been over. Defenses have been focusing on him and he's not attacking the basket anymore. The trio of Stoudamire/Anthony/Chandler have been underachieving massively. Baron Davis is pissing me off as well. It's embarrassing a player at the NBA can miss as many threes as he does.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Further proof that Sunday's game was horribly officiated, the Lakeshow loses back to back at Detroit and then the Wizards. ROFL...

Can Trevor Booker start getting some love? 18 and 17.

What the fuck up is with Singleton? Is he playing good defense at least?

DAMn, BOSTON GOT GOLLYWOMPED!! -28 +/- for Rondo?!


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Lin is a stand-by with Melo back because Melo needs his touches and he ends up stagnating the offense. I've noticed this in the couple of games they've been in recently. Lin is also way too conservative possibly because of his high turnover rate and hesitates to make high risk passes. He'd still be doing pretty well had Melo not come back because the plays run through him more and he can create for himself and the team. More screen and roll opportunities. He's not the type of guy who works well off-ball by coming off screens and utilizing his jumper like Terry Porter for example. A team with Melo/Amare/Lin with a dunce coach is simply not going to have a good offense despite the talent because there's no real scheme and set offense out there.


----------



## Notorious

Booker's a lot better than Blatche.

He was the Wizards 2nd best player tonight, only behind Kobe.


----------



## B-Dawg

LOLakers are absolute garbage. Vintage Kobe, chucking his team to another loss.


----------



## IMPULSE

i think kobe has gone paranoid. he believed he couldn't pass the ball and some shit. probably thinking teammates/coaches stay scheming. so every time teammates were open he just throw it up like bitch you wasn't with me shooting in the gym.

kobe wasn't garbage guys. people just be losing when i be prophesying.


----------



## Joel Anthony




----------



## Notorious

Kobe has 30 points on 31 shots.

Bynum & Gasol have 38 points on 20 shots.


----------



## Xile44

IMPULSE said:


> i think kobe has gone paranoid. he believed he couldn't pass the ball and some shit. probably thinking teammates/coaches stay scheming. so every time teammates were open he just throw it up like bitch you wasn't with me shooting in the gym.
> 
> kobe wasn't garbage guys. people just be losing when i be prophesying.


:lol:lol


----------



## Bogey

IMPULSE said:


> *i think kobe has gone paranoid. he believed he couldn't pass the ball and some shit. probably thinking teammates/coaches stay scheming. so every time teammates were open he just throw it up like bitch you wasn't with me shooting in the gym.*
> 
> kobe wasn't garbage guys. people just be losing when i be prophesying.


Wasn't that Kobe pretty much from 2004-06?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

notorious_187 said:


> Kobe has 30 points on 31 shots.
> 
> Bynum & Gasol have 38 points on 20 shots.


----------



## IMPULSE

i don't understand why kobe's nickname is a snake. you think that would be his supporting cast cause he stay not trusting them. you would think they were venomous the way he plays 1 on 5. kobe was probably the kid who wouldn't let anyone do anything for him, cause he was afraid someone else would fuck stuff up.

@ bogey he's going through a rough patch. vanessa going to take half his money. so he's probably thinking she wasn't shooting with me in the gym. he's carrying that over to the court where he feels no one can take anything from him. like he gets all the credit if the lakers win or lose b/c he can go up to multiple teammates and check them like bitch you wasn't shooting with me on the court. 

this is one big joke. before laker fans start catching feelings.


----------



## Bogey

I'd say he had a rougher patch when he was almost convicted of rape.


----------



## Notorious

BENO UDRIH PUTTIN DAH TEAM ON HIS BACK!!!!


WHY'D YOU BAIL THAT ...... DERRICK ROSE OUT!! Jennings didn't even touch him man.


----------



## IMPULSE

he was shooting for freedom then and now for his sanity. espn should run segments that are psychoanalysis of his ever increasing shot production. sounds like something they would do to run along with their what if manning segments. 

how in the world does okc get away w/ playing like crap for 3 quarters and taking control of the game in the fourth? it just confuses me. it's like teams can't extend their lead on them and then they just start scoring.


----------



## Notorious

D. ROSE AT THE BUZZER!!!!


----------



## Joel

D FUCKING ROSE

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Notorious

Flex is probably running down a random street right now screaming "D. ROSE!"


----------



## IMPULSE

wasn't someone in here questioning his clutch gene within the last couple of days?

IBAKA has 18 points. favorite player scoring points is a good thing. 

westbrook has 10 assist. harden has 30 off the bench. OKC going crazy on the suns.


----------



## Notorious

I think I might have taken a shot at Derrick hitting free throws to troll Flex but other than I don't think so.

If I had a guess to the user questioning one's clutch genes, I think we know who that would be.


----------



## Aid

Kobe goes 9-for-31, missing 22 shots; tied for the most missed shots in an NBA game this season. He tied himself.

Also, D. Rose FTW!


----------



## El Conquistador

BIG TIME PLAYERS MAKE THE CLUTCH PLAYS


----------



## Notorious

Aid180 said:


> *Kobe goes 9-for-31, missing 22 shots; tied for the most missed shots in an NBA game this season. He tied himself.*
> 
> Also, D. Rose FTW!


:kobe3


----------



## El Conquistador

notorious_187 said:


> Flex is probably running down a random street right now screaming "D. ROSE!"


One upped you, brah! Did it down my dorm hall on campus!


----------



## Magic

Did a Heat fan actually just complain about reffing? Really?

WWF calls the Lakers garbage after losing 10+ to the Cats.

Celtics 71 points, 80 shots.

Yall GTFO. :kobe


----------



## Notorious

Westbrook has 31 points, 10 assists.
Durant has 30 points, 6 rebounds.
Harden has 30 points off the bench.
Ibaka has 18 points and 20 rebounds.


----------



## Magic

I also never questioned Rose's clutch as far as I know. I joked around with Flex in the beginning of the season, but I dont recall doing it recently.


----------



## IMPULSE

thunder only needing 5 players to beat the suns is hilarious. everyone else was on court spectators. they can go tell their fam they had the best seats in the house or the game was a like 3D experience.


----------



## Xile44

Farmar Is The Clutchiest Player In The Nba.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Aid180 said:


> Kobe goes 9-for-31, missing 22 shots; tied for the most missed shots in an NBA game this season. He tied himself.
> 
> Also, D. Rose FTW!












Kobe loves them jumpshots.


----------



## Notorious

The Wolves are now the 8th seed.





























Yeah, I'm on the bandwagon bitches.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Who's bandwagon aren't you on?


----------



## Notorious

Joel Anthony said:


> Who's bandwagon aren't you on?


The 76ers, Bobcats, Bucks, Bulls, Cavaliers, Clippers, Grizzlies, Hawks, Heat, Hornets, Jazz, Kings, Knicks, Lakers, Magic, Mavericks, Nets, Nuggets, Pacers, Pistons, Raptors, Rockets, Spurs, Suns, Thunder, Trail Blazers, Warriors, Wizards.


----------



## Magic

Where is Canadian when you need him.


----------



## Notorious

DAT SWAG.


----------



## El Conquistador

notorious_187 said:


> The 76ers, Bobcats, Bucks, Bulls, Cavaliers, Clippers, Grizzlies, Hawks, Heat, Hornets, Jazz, Kings, Knicks, Lakers, Magic, Mavericks, Nets, Nuggets, Pacers, Pistons, Raptors, Rockets, Spurs, Suns, Thunder, Trail Blazers, Warriors, Wizards.


I thought you hopped on our bandwagon? Do I have to go surf for the quote?


----------



## Notorious

Father Flex said:


> I thought you hopped on our bandwagon? Do I have to go surf for the quote?


Ruh-roh.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Yeah and just a few pages ago he said he was cheering for the Heat this year.. it may have been just today LOL.

You should change your name to "GoWithDuhFlow".


----------



## Notorious

Correction.

I said I don't hate the Heat anymore, meaning I like them, I'll cheer for them occasionally.


----------



## B-Dawg

Notorious is becoming the new Canadian.


----------



## El Conquistador

I know, notorious. I'll neg Joel Anthony for you just for good measure.

EDIT: 

Read your explanation wrong. BANDWAGONER.


----------



## Joel Anthony

You my negga, Flex. But you should wait until after the ECF's to bombard me.


----------



## B-Dawg

You a Canes fan?


----------



## El Conquistador

Can't spell SCUM without U-M.


----------



## B-Dawg

You mad that Miami historically kicks FSU's ass?


----------



## Joel Anthony

WWF said:


> You a Canes fan?


Canes/Noles. They're interchangeable for me. I got love for all Florida college teams. If a team has guys from Palm Beach or Broward I'll root for them. 

LoL, my negga Flex never fails to take a shot.


----------



## Notorious

Father Flex said:


> I know, notorious. I'll neg Joel Anthony for you just for good measure.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Read your explanation wrong. BANDWAGONER.


First off FATHER FLEX.

I will never sell my soul to the LeBron bandwagon, all I said was I'll cheer for the Heat occassionally.

Sorry, but DAT RUBIO SWAG AND DAT LOVE SWAG > DAT D. ROSE SWAG.

Don't let the record fool you bruh, Minny vs. Boston in the Finals.


----------



## B-Dawg

Interchangeable? They're rivals, man. You gotta choose a side.


----------



## El Conquistador

WWF said:


> You mad that Miami historically kicks FSU's ass?


Not this year, bish. 

Jimbo is doing a damn good job recruiting. Timmy Jernigan will be a beast. We're still a year or two away from contending nationally.


----------



## Notorious

Longhorns > Seminoles & Hurricanes.

/theend


----------



## El Conquistador

Nah. Though I can agree that 6th street and Austin, TX > Miami, FL or Tallahassee, FL. Anyone who is 21+ needs to experience Austin before they get married. The list of must's for a single-man:

1. Vegas
2. Mardi Gras
3. Austin


----------



## Notorious

Mardi Gras is the shit, I'm assuming you're talking about Nawlins and not shitty ass Galveston Mardi Gras right?


----------



## Joel Anthony

Okay, then Canes. But like I said, I don't hate FSU and I can root for all of Florida schools because it's a Florida thang. I hate the Gators though. USF, UCF, they're cool with me. FIU fuck them. They killed my man Bryan Pata I know it was someone from that team. FAU is dope. They'e on the rise. I have the Florida vs the World mindset when it comes to college. But yeah, it's all about the U.

And for the record, Noles/Canes have sucked in football for the last ten years. Their basketball and baseball rivalry is leaps and bounds better than the product they've put on the football field.


----------



## El Conquistador

Yep. New Orleans, my friend. I've been privileged enough to have gone. Complete chaos.

EDIT:

COME THE FUCK AT ME AND THE SEMINOLE NATION!


----------



## Magic

this isnt a college thread ......s


----------



## Joel Anthony

Father Flex said:


> Not this year, bish.
> 
> Jimbo is doing a damn good job recruiting. Timmy Jernigan will be a beast. We're still a year or two away from contending nationally.


FSU won't do shit until Trickett starts.


----------



## Notorious

Father Flex said:


> Yep. New Orleans, my friend. I've been privileged enough to have gone. Complete chaos.


I've never been to Vegas, is it as good as it's hyped up to be?


----------



## Joel Anthony

Father Flex said:


> Nah. Though I can agree that 6th street and Austin, TX > Miami, FL or Tallahassee, FL. Anyone who is 21+ needs to experience Austin before they get married. The list of must's for a single-man:
> 
> 1. Vegas
> 2. Mardi Gras
> 3. Austin


Please. Los Olas alone shits on all that and that's Fort Lauderdale.


----------



## Notorious

Notorious' pick for MVP of the day.


----------



## Joel Anthony

D-Rose deserves it but did you see LeBrons 360? He definitely got that DUNK OF THE DAY.


----------



## IMPULSE

no one mentioned irving just driving untouched for the game winner with like no time left. team can't even foul him he's so good.


----------



## Xile44

No Love for Farmar hitting the game winning 3 last second shot against Flop shity?
No Lob City in Newark last night 

























Farmar helped the Lakers last night more than the current PGs on their team


----------



## Notorious

Apparently despite having the best season of his career, Josh Smith is requesting a trade from the Hawks.

I think they should do it. They should blow it up, they're not going anywhere, they're just a perennial 4-6 seed in the East but never contending. They remind me of the Wizards of the mid 2000's with Arenas, Jamison & Butler. Always a 4-6 seed, were a perennial playoff team but never a contender.

I think the front office should just accept it, the Hawks have peaked. They were a 2nd round exit at best.


----------



## El Conquistador

Josh Smith to Chicago plz.


----------



## B-Dawg

Really? Trade 'em Ryno and Redick for Smith and Hinrich, man.


----------



## Notorious

Father Flex said:


> Josh Smith to Chicago plz.


You think Atlanta would accept a trade of Boozer, Asik, Jimmy Butler and a draft pick for Josh Smith, Marvin Williams (Who also requested a trade), and Jason Collins (filler)

However I think Josh Smith to Orlando could be a possibility like WWF stated.


----------



## B-Dawg

If they do trade him, they certainly won't want to get ass-raped by a contract like Boozer's.


----------



## Notorious

That's a better deal than Ryan Anderson and J.J. Redick.


----------



## Oracle

agree boozer flat out stinks for his contract


----------



## Notorious

The Jazz should try to trade Al Jefferson for Josh.

Jefferson, C.J. Miles, and throw in a draft pick or two.

Move Smoov to SF, and start Kanter.


----------



## Oracle

notorious_187 said:


> The Jazz should try to trade Al Jefferson for Josh.
> 
> Jefferson, C.J. Miles, and throw in a draft pick or two.
> 
> Move Smoov to SF, and start Kanter.


That actually makes alot of sense then Horford can move to PF and Al Jeff play C.


----------



## Notorious

Hypnotiq said:


> That actually makes alot of sense then Horford can move to PF and Al Jeff play C.


Exactly. And it goes along with what Magic and a lot of other people are saying about the Jazz needing to move either Millsap or Jefferson either Kanter or Favors can start.


----------



## Magic

Jefferson for Josh is fine, although Jefferson is truly a PF is he not, but they shouldn't throw extra picks to get him. I don't see why they would since it's not like Jefferson isn't a great talent as well.


----------



## El Conquistador

I don't see Gar and Pax making a move this year and if we don't, I don't see Chicago getting past the Heat. Boozer isn't good enough to put us over that hump. Somehow swinging a trade of Boozer + Bench Players for Josh Smith and inserting him into our #4 spot, instantly makes us 3x better than we are with Boozer currently. I'm just saying hypothetically. I know it won't happen but I can dream.


----------



## Magic

He should ask to go the Lakers, Josh Smith for Ron Artest and our trade exception. It's perfect.


----------



## Notorious

Magic said:


> He should ask to go the Lakers, Josh Smith for Ron Artest and our trade exception. It's perfect.


Who's Ron Artest?

And correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought you can only trade exceptions by themselves, you can't trade them along with another player or draft pick.

WE SO GOOD WE GOT A TV SHOW, COME AT ME BITCHES


----------



## Magic

Idk, I think trade exceptions and protected picks should be removed from the NBA altogether, especially protected picks.


----------



## Notorious

Did the Bulls really just give up a 37 point, 75% shooting 1st quarter to the Magic?

Nah, I'm daydreaming.


----------



## El Conquistador

I expected the Magic to win today but not to hit on all cylinders. Bulls come off an emotional last second buzzer beater last night; Orlando lost to a pitiful Charlotte Bobcats in their last game. We knew that Stan Van would have these guys motivated coming into today after that disgraceful performance. They're shooting the lights out right now.


----------



## B-Dawg

On pace to beat the Celtics total from last night in less than 2 quarters!


----------



## El Conquistador

These are the games when we miss CJ Watson. Asik normally thrives against Howard but with little shit John Lucas out there, I don't have much faith in this second lineup. Why they kept Lucas instead of James is beyond me.


----------



## Notorious

Didn't the Celtics hold the Magic to 56 points this season?


----------



## B-Dawg

notorious_187 said:


> Didn't the Celtics hold the Magic to 56 points this season?


Good for you, man. They were terrible in every game that week, it wasn't much of an accomplishment. They lost New Orleans that week, FFS.


----------



## Magic

And you guys lost to the Cats by 16 this week.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Bulls fans crying and they're only down 13.. plus it's the first half. They'll be the first ones shouting if they come back. #FAIRWEATHER


----------



## Joel

Beating dat buzzer again.


----------



## B-Dawg

The fuck just happened?



Magic said:


> And you guys lost to the Cats by 16 this week.


****** please, Los Angeles lost to the fuckin' Pistons and Wizards back to back.


----------



## Notorious

I knew that shot was going in.

The Bulls are gonna win this, I can feel it.


----------



## El Conquistador

Joel Anthony said:


> Bulls fans crying and they're only down 13.. plus it's the first half. They'll be the first ones shouting if they come back. #FAIRWEATHER


I hope you're not speaking about me.


----------



## Magic

WWF said:


> The fuck just happened?
> 
> 
> 
> ****** please, Los Angeles lost to the fuckin' Pistons and Wizards back to back.


Lakers also aren't about to lose their one and only star.


----------



## Notorious

There's no comeback for that.


----------



## Magic

Also I have now officially heard it all, a Heat fan calling another team's fans fair weather.


----------



## B-Dawg

We'll see in due time, my friend. In due time.


----------



## Notorious

Well not every Heat fan is a fairweather fan.

You can't really talk either considering the Lakers arguably have more bandwagon and fairweather fans than any other team in the NBA.


----------



## Magic

I never did though, I don't accuse other people of being bandwagoners, but Heat fans in general are terrible. Just watching their games and seeing all those empty seats in the beginning of the game proves that. Laker fans are terrible as well, but even the fake ones show up.


----------



## B-Dawg

Get some touch around the rim, you fucking midget.


----------



## Joel

First lead :hb:

Edit: Didn't last too long though.


----------



## IMPULSE

i forgot this gold.

someone needs to find a good quality nick young layup gif.


----------



## Notorious

Orlando might just pull this one out.


----------



## Joel Anthony

IMPULSE said:


> i forgot this gold.
> 
> someone needs to find a good quality nick young layup gif.


JAN THE MAN


----------



## StarzNBarz

Did you know that was Jan Vesely's first free throw of his career?


----------



## B-Dawg

lolasik


----------



## B-Dawg

It's like Boozer thinks he's good, or something.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Did Boozer use his magic marker hair for tonight's game since it's on Nat'l TV?


----------



## Champ

a tech for politely touching a refs shoulders


----------



## Joel

Stop trolling and hit the 3 Korver.


----------



## Magic

:lmao nice T refs, 1 point game so you decide to give a weak tech.


----------



## Champ

ryan buckets anderson


----------



## Joel

Bah. Bad shooting night. Rest up and come back on Saturday.


----------



## B-Dawg

HAHA, Orlando's better than Chicago and Miami's better than FSU.


----------



## Xile44

> Roland Lazenby ‏ @lazenby
> 
> It seems we'll soon be getting news that Gasol has been traded. No details confirmed, but he's apparently gone.


Trades begin. Not official though until it is announced, should hear something any minute.
Per twitter it looks like Houston 

False or True? Lets see later


----------



## Notorious

PLEASE LET PAU BE TRADED TO MINNY!!!!

OMGCHAMPIONSHIP


----------



## HoHo

I heard about the possible trade, for the Lakers sake if they did not trade Gasol, if they did, they better bring back a stud, or Kobe will want out of LA again.


----------



## Xile44

Laker's building Cap Space?


----------



## Notorious

Apparently Ric Bucher was on a Bay Area radio station this morning and said that he's heard rumors that the Lakers could be trading Pau, Metta, and a 1st round to pick to the Warriors for Steph Curry, Dorell Wright, Andris Biedrins, and David Lee.

If true, LOLGOLDEN STATE. Bad deal for them in my opinion.


----------



## B-Dawg

No shit, it's terrible for GS. Lee is as good as Gasol, MWP is garbage, and the 1st would be useless. Steph is a huge trade piece, and trading him to the Lakers for that garbage deal? There's much better offers to be had. Dorrell is pretty damn good, too.


----------



## Notorious

Ric Bucher is usually wrong anyways.


----------



## Xile44

> Bethlehem Shoals ‏ @freedarko Close
> Breaking: @ericnus reports that Gasol trade is for Raymond Felton and a second-round pick.


LOL, this cant be true


----------



## B-Dawg

The Lakers aren't THAT dumb.


----------



## Xile44

Wallace could be added, but yeah no way that is true.

If we dont get Davis or Barnes, I'd be fine with Thomas Robinson or Moe Harkless in this deep draft


----------



## Notorious

That guy is definitely trolling.


----------



## Oracle

if that is the real trade then wow gsw are stupid


----------



## El Conquistador

Lol. Lakers always rob teams in trades. Holy shit if that's true.


----------



## Notorious

I doubt it's true.

Now Woj is reporting that the Lakers aren't moving Gasol....at least not at this moment.


----------



## Magic

Father Flex said:


> By our standards, Boozer had his best game of the season last night. Korver fucked it up, Deng didn't play well either. Howard dominated that game. Made Deng and Noah look like impotent defenders, when they're both top 5 defenders at their respective position.


Why did you fail to mention Rose in people that fucked it up last night?



And WWF I would love you to explain what you meant by "THAT dumb" in regards to the Lakers. The team isn't dumb at all. They have been the most consistent as well as the most successful franchise in all sports basically in terms of trips to the playoffs, championships, etc.


----------



## Notorious

Hedo Turkoglu has been suspended for one game for making contact with an official./

And so apparently if Dwight goes to Brooklyn, Adidas is gonna give him a $400 million contract, which would be the largest of any player in the NBA.


----------



## B-Dawg

Adidas are a bunch of *******.


----------



## Joel Anthony

That's why everyone wants to play in New York no matter what the sport. The endorsements are CRAZY in NY and you're ten times more likely to get more of them than in any other city. I thought everyone knew Dwight was going to Brooklyn by now anyway..? Lol.


----------



## Magic

Oh my god, if I was Dwight I wouldn't even have any second thoughts. Fuck everything tbh, no one can deny that amount of money while still going to a contender. More superstars should go to Adidas imo, their contracts are far better. How many years is it Notorious? A lifetime contract or what?


----------



## Notorious

Doesn't say the years, it just says $400 million.

I don't blame Dwight, I'd take my ass to Brooklyn too, even if Deron doesn't stay.


----------



## Myst

$400 mil? Holy shit, add that to the all the other endorsements that he'd make being in Brooklyn + NBA contract. If I was Dwight, I'd force my way to the Nets even if Deron won't stay.


----------



## B-Dawg

He just got another endorsement like Monday, FFS.


----------



## Magic

He won't be getting 400 million in Orlando. HE'S GONE. You can't even blame Dwight for wanting that kind of money, no sane person would deny that contract. I don't like how endorsement companys will influence player's decision though, but what else can do you expect when they want the most out of their clients.


----------



## Xile44

Deron is out for the rest of the game Ouch. Hope he is find.


----------



## Oracle

Celtics general manager Danny Ainge offered Allen to the Pacers for Tyler Hansbrough and a first-round draft pick, but Indiana's president of basketball operations Larry Bird thought the price was too high, according to ESPN.

larry is a smart man


----------



## Magic

Well looks like Portland is probably going to blow up at the deadline as well. It's really sad to see since they could have been a legit contender and probably the top pick for the finals if they were ever completely healthy. So many people thought they would upset the Mavs last year and since then everything has just done down hill.


----------



## Dub

That has to be at least 10 years, i cant imagine it being lower.


----------



## Magic

400 million would be amazing even if it was 20 or 30 years. Maybe he'll be like Jordan and own a team one day and then be the worst owner/gm(which he would make himself) in the history of sports.

This would probably be his preferred team:

PG: Gilbert
SG: Jackson
SF: Smith
PF: Davis
C: HImself

:lmao


----------



## Notorious

Even if Dwight's adidas contract would run for 30 years, he would still make over 13 million a year from the contract.


----------



## B-Dawg

Magic said:


> 400 million would be amazing even if it was 20 or 30 years. Maybe he'll be like Jordan and own a team one day and then be the worst owner/gm(which he would make himself) in the history of sports.
> 
> This would probably be his preferred team:
> 
> PG: Gilbert
> SG: Jackson
> SF: Smith
> PF: Davis
> C: HImself
> 
> :lmao


Dan Gilbert/Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson/Will Smith/Sammie Davis Jr./Dwight Howard

Pretty beast lineup. IDK why you're laughing, fool.


----------



## Joel Anthony

notorious_187 said:


> Doesn't say the years, it just says $400 million.
> 
> I don't blame Dwight, I'd take my ass to Brooklyn too, even if Deron doesn't stay.


Deron would be an idiot if he doesn't stick around and ball with the most dominant big man today.

Dwight also has a deal with EA Sports. He has made his endorsements in Orlando so it's not fair to say he hasn't been making his side money there, but nothing like he'll see in NYC.


----------



## Magic

Im still trying to figure out why we didnt accept that Beasley, Barea, and DWIll deal. I would have done that in a heartbeat, well, I would have tried to change the deal so they would include Pekovic instead of Barea.


----------



## Xile44

No Deron, no Problem. Hump with 20 Points-15 boards-3 Blocks
We cant catch a break, Deron did not play the 2nd half today and will miss tomorrow's game. We have been playing good lately.


----------



## Magic

Anyone that doesn't watch Timberwolve games absolutely should. Every time I've seen them this season they've been highly entertaining. Pekovic seems pretty legit to me, so I have no idea why they want Gasol, but this team will be a legit thraet in the playoffs and the top seeds should consider them one.


----------



## Notorious

Magic it's too late to join the Wolves bandwagon. We're full.

Celtics vs. Wolves in the Finals aka the Kevin Garnett Bowl, the sooner you guys accept it, the easier life will be.


----------



## Magic

I've been high on them since last year during Love's emergancem, don't really support them or anything, but I love watching them. They were pretty entertaining then as well, but no one really watched them them.


----------



## Notorious

I'll admit I don't think I watched more than five Wolves game last season.

However, their first game this season just got me hooked, I think I've watched more Wolves games than any team not named the Celtics.

Oh and before I forget...

LOLKNICKS


Kyrie Irving is something special. The way he takes over games in the 4th quarter is simply amazing, especially considering he's a rookie. I think there's a chance he could be better than Rose in the future (As in when both are in their prime).


----------



## Dub

Metta :no:


----------



## Magic

So why exactly did Knicks apparently stop talking with Magic about a deal for Howard? Melo is a terrible and hasn't shown anything impressive since coming. Lin/Howard/Amare would be far better than what they have now.


----------



## Notorious

The Knicks are gonna be a 1st round exit. Again.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Nikola Pekovic, you dirty dogg.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

CP3 is so fun to watch, could do without the flopping though.


----------



## Notorious

Rubio


----------



## Joel Anthony

Rubio 'bout to hit a game winner.


----------



## Magic

Clipper games aren't really that fun to watch imo, compared to some teams. CP3 runs at his own pace so it's not like everyone thought in the beginning of the season, which was basically an incredibly fast pace. That was never going to happen, especially this season.


----------



## TJChurch

I've read the last few pages, & have yet to see a deal that would be good enough the Lakers should get rid of Pau... Never mind that if they finish the year without Pau or Lamar, kiss Kobe goodbye.


----------



## Joel

Lakers won on the road? 

isthisreallife?


----------



## Joel Anthony

Chef Boy R Beas 'bout to tie the game up if Kobe hits this second FT.

I've got the Yahoo GameChannel on since I'm watching FSU/Miami. How bad did Rubio's injury look? Knee's never good.


----------



## Magic

TJ it is literally impossible for Kobe to leave the Lakers. How exactly does a team trade for a 30 million dollar contract.


----------



## Notorious

Kobe has a no-trade clause.


----------



## Dub

Joel Anthony said:


> Chef Boy R Beas 'bout to tie the game up if Kobe hits this second FT.
> 
> I've got the Yahoo GameChannel on since I'm watching FSU/Miami. How bad did Rubio's injury look? Knee's never good.


He had to be carried out


----------



## Magic

notorious_187 said:


> Kobe has a no-trade clause.


He meant Kobe would want out and ask for a trade.


----------



## TJChurch

Magic said:


> TJ it is literally impossible for Kobe to leave the Lakers. How exactly does a team trade for a 30 million dollar contract.


You are actually a WWE-watcher ruling something out?!

Besides, the way this team has done things the past year or so, who's to say he wouldn't prefer not playing anywhere? He'd still get endorsement money, & more time to make ads, etc.


----------



## Notorious

Fuck Kobe for injuring Rubio.

Pussy punk bitch.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

notorious_187 said:


> Fuck Kobe for injuring Rubio.
> 
> Pussy punk bitch.


:lmao


----------



## TJChurch

notorious_187 said:


> Fuck Kobe for injuring Rubio.
> 
> Pussy punk bitch.


Not against him injuring anyone after the ASG incident.


----------



## Notorious

How long has Bill Walton been a commentator for the Kings?

Was surprised to hear his voice, I can't recall hearing him in any recent Kings games that I've watched.


----------



## TJChurch

notorious_187 said:


> How long has Bill Walton been a commentator for the Kings?
> 
> Was surprised to hear his voice, I can't recall hearing him in any recent Kings games that I've watched.


Not a clue... But I live for the day we see him & Luke team up again on "Wheel Of Fortune". I still remember that game.


----------



## Joel Anthony

BrosOfDestruction said:


> :lmao


RO the FUCKING FL.

That sucks though man.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

Magic said:


> Clipper games aren't really that fun to watch imo, compared to some teams. CP3 runs at his own pace so it's not like everyone thought in the beginning of the season, which was basically an incredibly fast pace. That was never going to happen, especially this season.


The Spurs game going on now seems okay, high scoring at least and San Antonio have staged a couple of comebacks.


----------



## Notorious

DeAndre Jordan had 5 fouls in 5 minutes of play tonight.

:lmao


----------



## Notorious

Rubio might have a torn ACL.

Seriously. Fuck you Kobe, you piece of shit rapist.


----------



## Near™

Magic said:


> Clipper games aren't really that fun to watch imo, compared to some teams. CP3 runs at his own pace so it's not like everyone thought in the beginning of the season, which was basically an incredibly fast pace. That was never going to happen, especially this season.


Imagine if the Clippers were coached by Westhead in a regular paced season.. 

And as far as Rubio goes, it is a damn shame with Kevin Love playing at an MVP like level. One thing I do believe it will solidify? The Knicks keeping a playoff spot if they continue the uncertainty. The Bucks were the only team left in the Eastern Conference with a honest chance of knocking off the Knicks.


----------



## Notorious

Rubio has a torn ACL, he's out for the season and is likely to miss the Olympics as well.

Fuck you Kobe. Seriously you chucking rapist piece of shit.


----------



## Joel

That sucks, man.

But they just collided. It's hardly Kobe's fault. Just one of those things that can happen.


----------



## Notorious

Kobe free-armed Rubio and pushed him down.

Kobe's now the most hated basketball player in Spain and Minnesota.


----------



## Magic

TWolves just can't catch a break, hopefully this doesn't ruin Rubio's spped and athleticism for future seasons since the guy had a bright future.


:lmao at Notorious trying to blame Kobe. Yeah, he meant to do this.


----------



## Notorious

Brb I'm being double teamed with teammates open but instead I choose to run over a player and tear his ACL.


----------



## Magic

brb, making a smart basketball play by running at the guy trying to double team me and drawing a block in the process. Rubio was going to try draw the charge, you can see that he was trying to set his feet for it, Kobe just drew the block before he set his feet. You can't seriously be blaming Kobe for this injury. This also has nothing to do with bias, no basketball player tries to intentially hurt another player, don't be stupid.


----------



## Notorious

No basketball player tries to intentionally hurt another player?

Yeah right.


----------



## Magic

I suppose there are some players, but that is usually with hard fouls on the defensive end. Bynum last year was trying to do a hard foul on Barea, so I guess I am somewhat wrong. To say that Kobe was trying to hurt Rubio there is retarded though, honestly.


----------



## Notorious

I hope the Wolves can swing a deal for Ramon Sessions, I still think they can make the playoffs. They need Beasley, Ridnour and Wes to all step it up now.

This hurts the Olympics even more. The only team that stood a chance against America is now screwed.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

notorious_187 said:


> No basketball player tries to intentionally hurt another player?
> 
> Yeah right.


nope, he is totally right. everyone likes to play fair and clean, never trying to hurt anybody intentionally!


----------



## Magic

Have you ever seen someone intentionally go for an ACL tear? Really, who the fuck tries hurting someone on offense with the ball in their hand by dribbling?


----------



## Near™

Magic said:


> I suppose there are some players, but that is usually with hard fouls on the defensive end. Bynum last year was trying to do a hard foul on Barea, so I guess I am somewhat wrong. To say that Kobe was trying to hurt Rubio there is retarded though, honestly.


I have to agree, Kobe did not intentionally injure Rubio to that extent.


----------



## Notorious

I wish it would've been Kobe getting the torn ACL over Rubio.

It's a shame really but oh well, hopefully the Wolves still make it to the playoffs.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

Magic said:


> Have you ever seen someone intentionally go for an ACL tear? Really, who the fuck tries hurting someone on offense with the ball in their hand by dribbling?


are we talking basketball or sports in general? it happens in football all the time. as for basketball, cannot really recall. but there are people that try to hurt others, i think of bynum doing what he did to barea in the playoffs.


----------



## Magic

I was talking basketball. I've seen it in Football, with people going for the ankles and knees, but in basketball I've never seen a guy go for the legs. I said I was wrong overall, noting that Bynum foul as well, but people don't just go for those types of leg injuries in basketball.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

notorious_187 said:


> No basketball player tries to intentionally hurt another player?
> 
> Yeah right.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.




----------



## BrosOfDestruction




----------



## IMPULSE

i blame notorious for everything that happens to basketball players. he taints everything he associates with. this summer it was the future jeff green and the celtics still being contenders and we all seen how that turned out. then it was the patriots and well they lost the superbowl. then he announces he's on the wolves wagon and rubio goes down like two games later. i hope notorious stays away from the teams i like b/c he's too dangerous. 

makes wolves look stupid by not giving love the full extension at this moment.


----------



## Notorious

:lmao


----------



## IMPULSE

i'm hoping washington can beat portland again. still laughing at the blazers, it's amusing seeing everyone's sleeper pick flirt with the lottery.


----------



## Joel

No Deng, no Rip, no Noah and no CJ...

Gonna be a long night.


----------



## Notorious

Rasheed Wallace had a workout with the Heat today.

Their frontcourt can't get much worse.


----------



## chronoxiong

Ricky Rubio is out for the rest of the year and won't play in the Olympics. What a way to have your season end right before a game ends too. Thanks a lot Kobe Bryant!


----------



## Notorious

:lmao

Marcus Camby would've kicked that Wizard's scrubs ass.


----------



## Magic

chronoxiong said:


> Ricky Rubio is out for the rest of the year and won't play in the Olympics. What a way to have your season end right before a game ends too. Thanks a lot Kobe Bryant!


Once again that wasn't Kobe's fault, he drew a foul before Rubio got in position for a charge. Freak injuries happen, sadly this was a terrible one since the TWolves were turning it around.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

chronoxiong said:


> Ricky Rubio is out for the rest of the year and won't play in the Olympics. What a way to have your season end right before a game ends too. Thanks a lot Kobe Bryant!


----------



## chronoxiong

It's just not the way to have your season end. He was exciting to watch too.


----------



## Notorious

The Grizzlies are 9-1 in their last 10, the hottest team in the NBA and Z-Bo is questionable for this upcoming week.

What a perfect time.


The Rubio situation would've been avoided if Kobe passed the ball instead of being of a ballhog.


----------



## Joel

SCAL :mark:


----------



## Magic

notorious_187 said:


> The Grizzlies are 9-1 in their last 10, the hottest team in the NBA and Z-Bo is questionable for this upcoming week.
> 
> What a perfect time.
> 
> 
> The Rubio situation would've been avoided if Kobe passed the ball instead of being of a ballhog.


:lmao stop being butthurt. it was a great play to draw the foul before he set his feet. THere was no reason to pass to Fisher when the doulbe wasn't there yet.


----------



## Perfect Poster

If the Pistons didn't start so piss poor they'd be in the playoff hunt. 11-6 in their last 17, and it's helped that their schedule has gotten easier.

However, it might be best off if they suck to finish off the year to get one more good pick to their core of Monroe and Knight (preferrably a center, don't know any top prospects outside of Davis, but Pistons chances of getting #1 are slim) and make a playoff run next year. Frank has them going in the right direction, though.


----------



## Notorious

Magic said:


> :lmao stop being butthurt. it was a great play to draw the foul before he set his feet. THere was no reason to pass to Fisher when the doulbe wasn't there yet.


Yeah holding your arm out and free-arming your opponent and getting bailed out with a block was a great play.

Oh did I mention he helped a player get a torn ACL in the process?

That makes his play even better.


----------



## Oracle

dahntay jones is a fucking idiot


----------



## Magic

notorious_187 said:


> Yeah holding your arm out and free-arming your opponent and getting bailed out with a block was a great play.
> 
> Oh did I mention he helped a player get a torn ACL in the process?
> 
> That makes his play even better.


:lmao you're just so butthurt. Bailed out? I DARE YOU, to watch that play again and tell me it wasn't a BLOCK. He went to DRAW a CHARGE, he FAILED, and in the proceess tore his ACL. Honestly, you trying to blame Kobe for this is just plain idiotic, it was a FREAK injury.


If that wasn't Kobe you wouldn't try pinning it against that player, but since it is Kobe you want to blame him for the injury.


----------



## Champ

lbj is clutch


----------



## Notorious

Magic said:


> :lmao you're just so butthurt. Bailed out? I DARE YOU, to watch that play again and tell me it wasn't a BLOCK. He went to DRAW a CHARGE, he FAILED, and in the proceess tore his ACL. Honestly, you trying to blame Kobe for this is just plain idiotic, it was a FREAK injury.
> 
> 
> If that wasn't Kobe you wouldn't try pinning it against that player, but since it is Kobe you want to blame him for the injury.


Doesn't matter if it was Kobe or Smush Parker.

Anyway speaking of superstars that don't tear other's ACLs: CLUTCH 3 BY LEBRON!!


----------



## Oracle

cant wait till we actually have a good Point guard collison is horse shit


----------



## Joel

Joel said:


> No Deng, no Rip, no Noah and no CJ...
> 
> Gonna be a long night.


Yet still get the blow out win. Not bad.

On to the last minute of Heat/Pacers now...

Edit: Which Wade just killed.


----------



## Notorious

What a shot by Wade.

Great win for the Heat tonight, both Wade and LBJ showed up when it mattered.


----------



## Champ

clutch shot from wade that should've been an and 1

heat win


----------



## Notorious

That Marshon to Gerald Green alleyoop is dunk of the season thus far.


----------



## Xile44

Great game by the dynamic duo of Swag and Green. Brooks with 23-5-7 and Green with 26 Points They made the team look good considering we were without Deron and Lopez
Hands down dunk of the year, still replaying it :shocked:


----------



## Notorious

I've watched it like 10 times.

Gerald had 26 points in 23 minutes off the bench, you guys really got a gem. He's really improved and gotten disciplined.

If the Nets were smart they'd bring him back in the offseason.


----------



## Xile44

notorious_187 said:


> I've watched it like 10 times.
> 
> Gerald had 26 points in 23 minutes off the bench, you guys really got a gem. He's really improved and gotten disciplined.
> 
> If the Nets were smart they'd bring him back in the offseason.


Brooks also had 23 Points with 5 Reb. and 7 Assist


----------



## Notorious

That Brooks/Green combo could be deadly if they both keep on improving.


----------



## Xile44

notorious_187 said:


> That Brooks/Green combo could be deadly if they both keep on improving.


Yeah forget a possible D-Will and Howard Combo. Swag and Green is better :side:.

Hope they both keep this up, could be huge addition's to that potential Brooklyn Super Team.

ALso, think we found our-selves a starting SF in Green


----------



## Xile44




----------



## Myst

Why wasn't MarSwag out there in the clutch minutes though? Tuned in to the Nets game in the final minute and saw Morrow chuck up 2 terrible 3's.


----------



## Notorious

Gerald Green's head was over the f'ing rim.

Amazing. Dunk of the year, hands down.


----------



## Xile44

Myst said:


> Why wasn't MarSwag out there in the clutch minutes though? Tuned in to the Nets game in the final minute and saw Morrow chuck up 2 terrible 3's.


Avery benched him for intentionally fouling a 60% FT Shooter with a 1:00 left on the clock. Avery really pisses me off, I understand that was a mistake and that happens with Rookies but Swag was playing very well and we could of used him the final minute. Great way to kill the kids confidence


----------



## Magic

It doesn't kill his confidence, it makes him realize that the mistake isn't acceptable. Doing that in the last two minutes is beyond stupid and every player knows the rules so imo he deserved to get benched, teaches him a lesson.


----------



## Xile44

Magic said:


> It doesn't kill his confidence, it makes him realize that the mistake isn't acceptable. Doing that in the last two minutes is beyond stupid and every player knows the rules so imo he deserved to get benched, teaches him a lesson.


I dont care, you don't bench your best offensive player in minutes of need. He could of taught him a lesson by calling a timeout and talking to him.


----------



## Magic

That isn't teaching him a lesson.

Maybe he's just being smart and TANKING like a boss. It's the same thing Raptors do late in games, they come back, then on the final minute just give it to Bargs and watch him fail.


----------



## Xile44

Magic said:


> That isn't teaching him a lesson.
> 
> Maybe he's just being smart and TANKING like a boss. It's the same thing Raptors do late in games, they come back, then on the final minute just give it to Bargs and watch him fail.


Were not tanking though, we are 4 games out for the playoff's and the schedule we have left is easy and relaxed and Deron wants to push for the play-off's. I rather have a top pick then get the 9th seed anyway's though, plus Houston won, and if they make the play-offs we get there 1-14 protected pick so whatever.


----------



## Notorious

Wait Steph Curry injured his ankle again?

:lmao :lmao

This can't be life. He really has glass ankles.


----------



## Magic

Nah, if he didn't hurt his ankles then this wouldn't be real life. I doubt any team will want to risk trading for him now, except Lakers if we get the unreal deal that was rumored.


----------



## Notorious

Steph Curry should just sit out the season and try to get surgery to fix his ankle problems because it's getting pathetic.


----------



## Magic

Getting pathetic? It's passed that point, earlier in the season he sprained it simply be running. That was pathetic, it's just gone downhill after that. The kid is legit, but if he isn't careful these injuries will ruin his career.


----------



## Near™

Magic said:


> It doesn't kill his confidence, it makes him realize that the mistake isn't acceptable. Doing that in the last two minutes is beyond stupid and every player knows the rules so imo he deserved to get benched, teaches him a lesson.





Xile44 said:


> I dont care, you don't bench your best offensive player in minutes of need. He could of taught him a lesson by calling a timeout and talking to him.


I have to agree with Magic on this one. Benching players has historically been the best way to fix an attitude or ignorance problem the most swiftly, especially in Basketball; every rookie goes through it at some point.


----------



## Notorious

J.R. Smith got fined $25,000 for tweeting this picture of a video vixen in his hotel room.










DAT ASS.

But anyway, it's his Twitter account, I don't think he deserved to get fined for this.


----------



## IMPULSE

joe budden snitched 

did you watch the warrior games notorious or keep tabs on it? i'm trying to figured out why he would get hurt. 

benching players doesn't work for the wizards. mcgee didn't understand why he got benched days after it started. he was like i'll figure out the point of it sooner or later.


----------



## Notorious




----------



## Notorious

LOL at the people who prematurely called Evan Turner a bust.

He's got 20 points and 12 rebounds with 4 minutes left in the 3rd. He's averaging close to 20 points and 11 rebounds since he was named a starter.

Oh and the Knicks suck.


----------



## WWE

What was Linsanity again?


----------



## Notorious

ESPN hype of a player in New York putting up good numbers against crappy teams.


----------



## WWE

Why dafuq is D'Antoni leaving Melo and Stoudemire on the bench? Come on..


----------



## Champ

fire dantoni chants in the garden


----------



## Notorious

LOLKNICKS.

If the Bucks win tonight then they'll be one game away from taking the 8th seed. Plus the Knicks play the Bulls tomorrow night.

It's not D'Antoni's fault that Melo is a chucker who doesn't play a lick of defense, Amar'e has been shit this season, Lin is a turnover machine, J.R. Smith is a chucker, Baron Davis is awful, Steve Novak can't do shit except hit three's.

It seems like Tyson Chandler is the only player on that team that cares about winning, I feel bad for him.


----------



## PGSucks

Last night's Gerald Green windmill reminded me a lot of Vince Carter in his prime.

And the Suns have been on fire lately, which means they're bound to disappoint me soon


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

notorious_187 said:


> LOLKNICKS.
> 
> If the Bucks win tonight then they'll be one game away from taking the 8th seed. Plus the Knicks play the Bulls tomorrow night.
> 
> It's not D'Antoni's fault that Melo is a chucker who doesn't play a lick of defense, Amar'e has been shit this season, Lin is a turnover machine, J.R. Smith is a chucker, Baron Davis is awful, Steve Novak can't do shit except hit three's.
> 
> It seems like Tyson Chandler is the only player on that team that cares about winning, I feel bad for him.


Wow, 18-23 and still somehow hanging on to the 8th seed. The depth in the East is so darn pathetic. Big drop off after Miami and Chicago.


----------



## Notorious

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Wow, 18-23 and still somehow hanging on to the 8th seed. The depth in the East is so darn pathetic. Big drop off after Miami and Chicago.


Actually no, the East and West are pretty evenly matched record wise as far as seeds 1-7 go. 8 and down is where the West takes a huge advantage.

It's nothing new though. The 8th seed in the East hasn't finished with an over .500 record in like 10 years.

If the Knicks lose tomorrow against the Bulls and the Bucks beat the Raptors tonight and the Nets tomorrow then the Bucks will have the 8th seed. COME ON ILYASOVA!


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

notorious_187 said:


> Actually no, the East and West are pretty evenly matched record wise as far as seeds 1-7 go. 8 and down is where the West takes a huge advantage.
> 
> It's nothing new though. The 8th seed in the East hasn't finished with an over .500 record in like 10 years.
> 
> If the Knicks lose tomorrow against the Bulls and the Bucks beat the Raptors tonight and the Nets tomorrow then the Bucks will have the 8th seed. COME ON ILYASOVA!


Just checked and I stand corrected. 

Still think West has more legit teams 1-8, though. Especially from the 3-8 range. Also, Dallas' record is pretty weak. I'm guessing they're probably suffering from the effect the lockout has on older guys.


----------



## Notorious

If they didn't get off to such a bad start the Pistons would be the 8th seed right now. They're 11-6 in their last 17, they've playing some good basketball on both ends of the floor. Lawrence Frank has them headed in the right direction. They're only 3 games back from the 8th seed, I think they can make a run for it.


----------



## Xile44

Calling it now Nets will sneak in an grab the 8th seed with their easy upcoming schedule and go on a huge run like the Warriors did and ended the season 21-6 to get the 8th seed who later knocked off the number 1 seeded Mavs :flip


----------



## TJChurch

So many things to comment on last few pages, I can't count them all, let alone actually comment... Outside of two things:

1] People blaming Kobe for that play need to get over it; I can totally see players intentionally injuring other players (bought "SI" with cover story on Saints' bounty system), but not in that play & that injury.

2] This especially goes for anyone saying the other team was starting to "turn it around", etc. That is the same as making picks for teams that will do well early in the season/before the season, with about equal chance of accuracy.

3] About ready to watch Lakers & Celtics on TV. Part of me wonders what color mask Kobe might wear, & if we will win like we did against Miami, (Before that, had been wondering if we mainly win when nobody watches & lose on national TV.)


----------



## Notorious

Bill Simmons says that Dirk is the 2nd best PF of all-time, only behind Tim Duncan.

fpalm

People have really overrated Dirk since that title run.


----------



## TJChurch

notorious_187 said:


> Bill Simmons says that Dirk is the 2nd best PF of all-time, only behind Tim Duncan.
> 
> fpalm
> 
> People have really overrated Dirk since that title run.


I perhaps see some irony in the same thing having happened to Duncan, & Lebron before his failed Title shot.


----------



## Notorious

According to his agent on Twitter, Wilson Chandler has re-signed with the Nuggets on a 4 year deal, the amount of money wasn't disclosed.


----------



## Joel

Xile44 said:


> Calling it now Nets will sneak in an grab the 8th seed with their easy upcoming schedule and go on a huge run like the Warriors did and ended the season 21-6 to get the 8th seed who later knocked off the number 1 seeded Mavs :flip


You're not knocking off Bulls/Heat. You could get the 8th seed though.

When I look at both conferences, it's embarrassing how bad the East is.


----------



## Xile44

Joel said:


> You're not knocking off Bulls/Heat. You could get the 8th seed though.
> 
> When I look at both conferences, it's embarrassing how bad the East is.


Of course not, though if we get Howard, the 8th vs 1st seed could be fun , I rather get a top 5 pick anyway's . PF Thomas Robinson next to Howard would be great. So many options in this deep draft

Celtics have a nasty road trip starting today, Wilcox is out indefinitely with heart issues. The 7th and 8th are up for grabs


----------



## Notorious

Celtics shooting 5-22.

:lmao


----------



## Xile44

MarSwag and Pierce are dead on alike, they take tough shot's and have that old school style about their play.


----------



## Myst

Oh god, Bynum has a limp...

:sad:


----------



## Notorious

Bynum went from the corner three point line to the paint without dribbling once and there was no travel called.

Kobe elbowed Ray Allen while he was trying to post him up but they called the foul on Ray Allen.

I can't. :lmao


----------



## Xile44

> InsideHoops.com ‏ @InsideHoops Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> #NBA rumors: Magic turn down Warriors offer of Monta Ellis, David Lee for Dwight Howard: insidehoops.com/nba_rumors.sht…


Thats not as bad of an offer for the Magic, though those are 2 bad contracts. It really is looking like they won trade Howard


----------



## Xile44

Bynum bruised right knee. Probable to return.

Edit: He is ok enough to start the 3rd Q


----------



## Notorious

ESPN jinxed Bynum.

They probably said like 20 times during the 1st half that Bynum has yet to get injured this season.


----------



## Xile44

notorious_187 said:


> ESPN jinxed Bynum.
> 
> They probably said like 20 times during the 1st half that Bynum has yet to get injured this season.


Bynum is fine


----------



## Champ

bynum clutched it against the celts


----------



## LarryCoon

CLUTCH BYNUM!!!


----------



## Xile44

Wait, did Kobe just say, "I told Bynum we're not gonna do this play, the ball's going to you"? So Mike Brown drew something else up, and Kobe just said f*ck that, we're doing it my way? lol


----------



## Notorious

I think Kobe's lying.

Because Mike Brown came out a couple days ago and said that he wanted to have more plays for Bynum down the stretch in close games because Phil Jackson didn't do it.

Kobe's bullshitting.


----------



## Myst

notorious_187 said:


> I think Kobe's lying.
> 
> Because Mike Brown came out a couple days ago and said that he wanted to have more plays for Bynum down the stretch in close games because Phil Jackson didn't do it.
> 
> Kobe's bullshitting.


Yes, Kobe just bullshitted on national television despite knowing his teammates/coaches will eventually see/hear his comments.


----------



## Notorious

It's not the first time a Laker player downplayed Mike Brown in public.

This game should be a sign to Danny. WE NEED A FUCKING CENTER!

K.G. is a PF being forced to play center because we have no other options.

Shout out to Bynum though, I'm starting to like his game lately. He's really improved.


----------



## Joel

You was saying how Garnett should have been moved to center a long time ago a few weeks back...


----------



## Notorious

I know because he's better than every center on our team and the fact that JO sucks and the Bass/KG combo is much better for us.

But I would much rather have KG playing next to an center that we acquire with Bass being the 6th man again. KG at center is our best option now but it doesn't have to be for the rest of the season.

I hope we can still acquire Chris Kaman but he's been putting up some good numbers since Emeka Okafor went down so the Hornets probably have a higher asking price.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

This was a good ass game. Things I liked: 

- World Peace defense on Pierce for the majority of the game. Great ball denial and timely contest on his shots. 

- Bynum getting the touches he deserves and I'm sure getting that last play gave him added confidence. He's still very uncomfortable with double teams. He just doesn't have any court awarness unless he has a man to kick out to on the strong side. 

- Kobe's play even though his stats are pretty weak. He didn't force as many shots as he normally does and tried getting the team involved more. They were focusing their attention on Kobe so somebody was either open for a spot up jumper or Bynum/Gasol could have putbacks since their man was helping out. Lakers ball movement was pretty solid in the 4th. 

- Rondo was a beast throughout the game. Adjusted well to Kobe's sagging defense hitting open jumpers and pushed the ball the moment he saw any room. 

Doc Rivers and KG reaction to Bynum's last play:


----------



## Notorious

MWP was good but what I didn't like (And it's no use complaining because there's nothing I can do), was how physical the refs allowed MWP to play Paul Pierce but yet on the other end any time a Celtic touched Kobe it was a foul.

In one instance, Kobe elbowed Ray Allen in the face and the refs called Ray Allen for the foul.

But nonetheless, it was a good game. Bynum is the Lakers future, they should start to center the offense around him more.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

notorious_187 said:


> MWP was good but what I didn't like (And it's no use complaining because there's nothing I can do), was how physical the refs allowed MWP to play Paul Pierce but yet on the other end any time a Celtic touched Kobe it was a foul.
> 
> In one instance, Kobe elbowed Ray Allen in the face and the refs called Ray Allen for the foul.
> 
> But nonetheless, it was a good game. Bynum is the Lakers future, they should start to center the offense around him more.


That one incident you pointed out was the only time I thought Kobe got a bogus call. The rest of them seemed legit. 

Bynum really needs to focus on improving his passing before they can center the offense around him. Unless, teams are throwing single coverage on him (which would be a bad move), you can't really depend on him.


----------



## Magic

Great game and sadly will be the last between these two Lakers/Celtics. We can only look forward to the next era for when these two teams matchup.


Notorious please don't tell me you're just starting to realize how great Bynum is, he's been a beast all season. This whole injury thing is bullshit since he's been fine for the whole season so far(except for that minor injury this game) and has been dominating.


----------



## Notorious

No he's been a beast all season I've acknowledged that before, but he truly is a good player and the 2nd best center in the NBA.

I don't know why Orlando doesn't want him, but if they prefer having Brook Lopez then that's on them.


----------



## Myst

notorious_187 said:


> MWP was good but what I didn't like (And it's no use complaining because there's nothing I can do), was how physical the refs allowed MWP to play Paul Pierce but yet on the other end any time a Celtic touched Kobe it was a foul.
> 
> In one instance, Kobe elbowed Ray Allen in the face and the refs called Ray Allen for the foul.
> 
> But nonetheless, it was a good game. Bynum is the Lakers future, they should start to center the offense around him more.


Kobe sees physical D like that just about every game, especially since he posts up a lot. And the only 'bogus' call he got was that elbow to Ray Allen. Every other call seemed pretty legit.

Lakers are focusing more and more on Bynum now since he has gotten better at passing overall. He's very good at passing to Pau in the low post now but still tends to make some silly passes to the perimeter guys every once in a while. His passing out of the double is what has REALLY improved considering how bad he was at it in the beginning of the season. He'll continue to get better as the season goes on.


----------



## Magic

If only this progression started 5 or 6 years ago. Could you imagine how could he would be? I could see him being better than Dwight.


----------



## Notorious

Kyrie is just so ridiculously clutch.

I mean, for a 19 year old rookie like him to come into the league and dominate and be so clutch and productive stepping his game up in the 4th quarter, that is just amazing.. Chris Paul esque.

His +/- in quarters goes something like(not exact)

1st quarter - minus 50
2nd quarter - minus 60
3rd quarter - minus 4
4th quarter - plus 60

Today again, close game, he enters the game after having a horrible night - scores 15 points in the last 4 minutes to ice the W for the Cavs.

Amazing.


----------



## Magic

Yeah the kid is legit, but this winning is not good for the Cavs since it will not allow them to rebuild at all. I honestly can't believe how stupid they are, they should have traded Andrew when they had the chance, but instead kept him, let him get injured, and now aren't going to have a high pick which could have given Kyrie another star to properly build with. 

Thompson looks good, but I don't see him being that sidekick that every superstar needs, he could be a third option at best. His defense is amazing though.


----------



## B-Dawg

http://www.orlandopinstripedpost.co...-nba-trade-rumors-chicago-bulls-carlos-boozer

FUCKTHATFUCKTHATFUCKTHATFUCKTHATFUCKTHATFUCKTHATFUCKTHATFUCKTHATFUCKTHATFUCKTHATFUCKTHATFUCKTHATFUCKTHATFUCKTHAT

_*FUCK THAT*_


----------



## Magic

Bulls should do that trade even if he doesn't commit long term, they would have a huge chance at winning a championship and making him stay that way. As well as getting rid of some bad contracts


----------



## Notorious

Why would the Bulls have both Joakim and Dwight?

Joakim can't play PF.

Wouldn't they trade Joakim before they trade Boozer?


----------



## B-Dawg

I'd honestly rather commit suicide than watch Carlos Boozer play in Orlando.


----------



## Notorious

It would be fun for me.


----------



## Magic

Taj notorious


----------



## Notorious

So Joakim off the bench?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Why would Dwight not want to commit long term with Chiacgo? Isn't his lack of supporting cast the reason he wants out in the first place? He'd be fine in Chicago with another superstar next to him + a great defensive system that would get even better with him. I'm so down for that trade though. Miami would actually have some legit competition with Dwight in there exploting their weakass big men. Floor spacing is still questonable though but it probably wouldn't matter.


----------



## B-Dawg

No. Noah @ SF.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

notorious_187 said:


> So Joakim off the bench?


Probably. Dwight/Noah isn't a good fit at all.


----------



## B-Dawg

Hedo, if used in the proper capacity, could add quite a bit to Chicago as well. Fuck.


----------



## Notorious

If I'm Dwight I refuse to go anywhere except NJ.

$400 million dollars? SHEEETTTT!!


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

WWF said:


> Hedo, if used in the proper capacity, could add quite a bit to Chicago as well. Fuck.


Offensively, yes. Another ball handler + PNR threat + shooter, all necessary when Rose gets trapped. Defensively, his perimeter defense might exposed especially vs Miami. Their team defense might cover up for that, though.


----------



## Notorious

Kyle Lowry is out 2-4 weeks with a bacterial infection.

Lowry is out, Rubio's gone for the season, Portland's playing like shit...this is the perfect opportunity for the Suns to creep up and get the 8th seed.


----------



## Joel

Really don't want to see Deng leave Bulls.


----------



## Magic

Bulls should do this no matter what. At the very worst they have a huge chance at a championship this season and get rid of two terrible contracts. Deng is good, but his contract is ridiculous.


----------



## Oracle

otis really is a deadset moron


----------



## IMPULSE

notorious_187 said:


> Kyle Lowry is out 2-4 weeks with a bacterial infection.
> 
> Lowry is out, Rubio's gone for the season, Portland's playing like shit...this is the perfect opportunity for the Suns to creep up and get the 8th seed.


you've been singing this guy praises a lot. notorious strikes again. only wizards are immune b/c their special creatures. 

isn't cleavand still in lottery contention. they get a good pick and might get a player. in the near future their only playing for 7th/8th seeds.


----------



## Notorious

If the season ended today, the Cavs would have a top 10 pick.


----------



## IMPULSE

they'll be flirting w/ that for the rest of the season. no reason to say their fucked right now. teams that continuously suck get fucked by the system. unless the wizards find a homeless person there's no way they'll win the lottery or get a pick w/ a player who can contribute automatically. \

i really hate the lottery. it's just annoying.


----------



## Xile44




----------



## Xile44

To be honest this is a deep draft and any pick through 1-17 are good regardless IMO


----------



## Notorious

:lmao

The Warriors are playing Hack-A-Jordan in the 2nd quarter.

Also it's crazy how Blake Griffin has such low stamina, for a guy as explosive as him it's surprising how tired he gets. The 2nd quarter isn't over yet in this game but how tired he's acting/looking it's as if he just ran up Mt. Everest.


----------



## Magic

Umm, no, he actually has a lot of stamina. The guy is usually forced to play a lot of minutes for long stretches. It's probably catching up to him.


----------



## Notorious

This isn't the first time this season that he's looked like he was so tired like he was about to pass out.

I do agree with the part about the long stretches, I usually hear the announcers refer to him playing long stretches as the reason why he gets so tired.


----------



## B-Dawg

Dwight Howard is an idiot. He says he wants to win. So, he decides to request a trade away from a team with the 4th best record in the NBA, and declines a trade to the team with the best record in the NBA. 

Seems legit.


----------



## Notorious

He wants the NY spotlight.


----------



## LarryCoon

notorious_187 said:


> :lmao
> 
> The Warriors are playing Hack-A-Jordan in the 2nd quarter.


And they're up by almost 20 now. Seriously, Deandre Jordan is an even worse freethrow shooter than Shaq or Dwight


----------



## PGSucks

notorious_187 said:


> Kyle Lowry is out 2-4 weeks with a bacterial infection.
> 
> Lowry is out, Rubio's gone for the season, Portland's playing like shit...this is the perfect opportunity for the Suns to creep up and get the 8th seed.


*Thumbs Up*

I personally find Hack-A-Jordan hilarious. I remember when they did that on Christmas too


----------



## TJChurch

I loved that game.

I have said for years (& did during & after this game) that if Bynum is healthy, he is amazing.

Also, Kobe is telling the truth... Nobody can tell me they're shocked Coach Brown bowed to a star player.


----------



## Notorious

So...Jeff Green's contract had to be voided because of a heart issue, Chris Wilcox is out indefinitely because of a heart issue, Jermaine O'Neal has an injured wrist: his season and career are both likely over, now Greg Stiemsma leaves the Laker game in a walking boot.

My oh my.

The basketball gods show no mercy on this team.


----------



## B-Dawg

Yeah bro, you lost 4 shitty players. Me so Sowwy.


----------



## Notorious

It's not the fact that they're shitty, it's just that this team is so damn injury prone. I think we're the only team in the NBA where every player on the team has missed at least one game due to injury.

Anyway, Notorious' MVP for the Day:


----------



## Magic

Btw, I'd like to point out that it does make sense for the Lakers to trade for Beasley with just our exception and a pick. I think it was notorious who said earlier that we would have to pay double his contract, but that doesn't start until 2014, so his contract will still come under the old luxary tax making him COMPLETELY WORTH IT. If nothing else Lakers, please get either Sessions or Beasley with our trade exception.


----------



## Notorious

According to Ken Berger, Orlando wants to accept the Chicago trade (Deng, Boozer, Asik and Charlotte 1st round pick) but Dwight's holding up the trade because he doesn't want to go to Chicago.

LOL at anyone who actually thought Dwight cared about winning. He cares about the spotlight and endorsement money (Which I don't blame him, $400 million to wear adidas shoes! SHEEETTT!!)

Also T.J. Ford has announced his retirement due to injury. It's a shame, he's another one of those cases who never got to reach his full potential due to injuries. I think he could've had a nice career as a borderline all-star if it wasn't for the spinal cord injury his rookie year.


----------



## Joel

It's probably both him and Chicago who is holding up. Bulls want a guarantee he will stay beyond the expiring contract, whilst he just doesn't want to go there.

Thing is, he's still going to get paid like a king and has a massive chance of winning a championship. Whatever. Never expected him to be a Bulls player anyway.


----------



## Notorious

Yeah Dwight doesn't want to go and Chicago doesn't want to do the deal if Dwight isn't committed to staying.


----------



## Joel

Maybe if Rose had danced like a jackass at the All Star Game, like him and LeBron, he'd be eager to come :side:


----------



## El Conquistador

Dwight is such a pussy.


----------



## Xist2inspire

Damn, been a long time since I hit this thread.

Dwight's not very bright if he'd take New Jersey/Brooklyn/whatever over Chi-town. Not only would Chicago have a championship-caliber team instantly (not that they don't already), but trade-wise, Chicago is one of the very few teams who can give Orlando what they want and still remain competitive. Plus he'd go down as the greatest Bulls center since Artis Gilmore.

I'm just waiting for somebody to call Dwight out on this BS. You'd think after the LeBron PR disaster, star players would be a bit more sensible.


----------



## Notorious

According to Chris Mannix of Sports Illustrated, Dwight would be interested in joining the Clippers or Heat but he would have to be traded there due to cap issues, however it's doubtful those happen.


----------



## Xist2inspire

The Heat. I'm a fan, but you have to be freaking kidding me. What the hell.


----------



## Joel

Just reading Dwight's words he really is full of shit and is just contradicting himself.


----------



## Notorious

So according to Jarrod Rudolph (He's one of the writers for RealGM), sources say that a Dwight Howard trade is not coming but the Magic on the verge of a "blockbuster" deal. Take for what it's worth, J-Smoov maybe?


----------



## Magic

I don't blame Dwight for going to the Nets, I would have called him an idiot before I heard about that 400 million dollar deal. At that point the money is too much to pass up. I think he cares about winning, but come the fuck on, FOUR HUNDRED MILLION dollars. THAT SHIT CRAY.


----------



## LarryCoon

I already brought the adidas thing up a few weeks ago. Its obvious that Dwight is going to the nets if he isn't traded


----------



## Joel

Fuck Dwight anyway. When he can dance like this:






Then we'll talk.


----------



## Notorious

David Aldridge is reporting that there's a chance there could be a Jamal Crawford/DJ Augustin swap.

Him and others are signing Crawford is likely to be the first "domino to fall" as far as trades go.


----------



## LarryCoon

Is Jordan the worst owner since Sterling?


----------



## Magic

Jordan is an idiot but it would be pretty hard to be worse than Sterling.


----------



## HeatWave

Lobster City working on a deal to get Crawford...Dude really must live out of a suitcase


----------



## slassar136

TJ Ford retired today.


----------



## Xile44

Deron will miss another game, Lopez is out 3 weeks because of a sprain. haha and the tanking commences, Time for the deadly combo of Swag and Green. Not like I mind, I really want Davis, Barnes or T-Rob.


----------



## Oracle

Portland talking to lakers about Felton and Blake swap 

lol dunno how anyone would take on blake's deal


----------



## Magic

If Nets get Davis the draft will be beyond rigged. I hate it as it is but I honestly wouldnt be able to handle them getting the first overall pick seriously. It would be as bad when the Bulls got Rose. I expect them to get a high pick, but I hope they dont get the first overall pick. I wish they did their lottery more like NHL, it's far better.


----------



## Oracle

Magic said:


> If Nets get Davis the draft will be beyond rigged. I hate it as it is but I honestly wouldnt be able to handle them getting the first overall pick seriously. It would be as bad when the Bulls got Rose. I expect them to get a high pick, but I hope they dont get the first overall pick. I wish they did their lottery more like NHL, it's far better.


if it's gonna be rigged it will be for naw lins


----------



## Xile44

Lol if we get Davis, we have the 4th or 5th worst, if we are 3rd or even 4th worst its not as rigged if we get Davis. Doesn't matter anyway. N.O will get the first pick. 

Barnes or T-Rob would be great regardless.


----------



## Magic

At the moment you guys have the 6th worst record. I expect you guys to finish with the 7th or 8th. So yeah, it would look pretty bad imo. Once again I hate the lottery since it just creates a lot of doubt in my mind, which is why I would prefer the NHL version, especially with David Stern as the commish.


----------



## Xile44

I think we stay put at 6th, would not mind if Deron sits out longer. We are still in position to draft a good player regardless, would be nice to move up though. Stern give us the 2nd pick at-least :ex: 

The top draftees are Davis, Drummond, Barnes, T.Robins, MKG, Sullinger, and Lamb, plenty to choose from


----------



## El Conquistador

Can't wait till nothing pans out for New Jersey and Xile stops posting ITT.

Your team isn't good, brah. SHUT UP


----------



## Notorious

So according to Ken Berger, the Blazers and Clips are discussing a Crawford for Bledsoe & Gomes swap.

I hope so.

FREE BLEDSOE!


----------



## Magic

:lmao New Jersey would have to royally fuck shit up for Howard not to go there with 400 million dollars on the table. They would be retarded not to try and trade Lopez for Smith though, Lopez is beyond terrible but he is still a center, something that would let Horford slide into the 4 where he is much more effective.


----------



## Xile44

Flex why so bitter? :nas


----------



## Xile44

Bucks get the 8th spot in the east with a win tonight and if the Knicks lose


----------



## Notorious

Tyson Chandler is the Knicks best player.


----------



## Joel

Carlos Boozer is the Bulls worst player.


----------



## Magic

Everyone already knew that notorious. He's the most consistent, carries the defense, and averages a double double.


----------



## Notorious

He also seems like the only one with a winning attitude.


----------



## Magic

Nah LIN wants to win. Melo needs to be traded, he's a CANCER.


----------



## El Conquistador

FUARK at Lin blocking Jesus himself.


----------



## B-Dawg

I've got Humphries & Gerald Green in my other fantasy league, and they're fucking RAPING EVERYBODY. 

Especially Hump. 21 points, 10 rebounds, 1 assist, 2 steals, 1 block in the 1st half.


----------



## Notorious

:lmao at Rose getting blocked by the NY point guards.


----------



## Joel

Boozer with an air ball on his trademark shot...

I officially give up on the guy.


----------



## Magic

:lmao Rose getting some bullshit call right there. Lin jumped, but he was back on the ground when Rose jumped at him, then they give the Knicks a T for getting mad over a bad call. NBA REFS, THEE BEST.


----------



## LarryCoon

Questionable calls on this Bulls/Knicks game


----------



## Magic

ROSE, 32 POINTS ON 29 SHOTS, WHAT A GUY. Two of those points came when the Knicks were just fouling to get the Bulls on the line. inb4 no laughing at him because it isn't Kobe.


----------



## El Conquistador

Missing Deng, Rip, and CJ - arguably our top secondary scorers... and Chicago still comes out and scraps out a win. Three things I saw:

-Rose is healed and as explosive as he has ever been.
-Gibson should be starting if it wasn't a matter of who has the bigger contract.
-Butler earned his stripes tonight and solidified his roster spot into the future. I could see him replacing Ronnie Brewer in the rotation when/if Brewer leaves in free agency.


----------



## Notorious

FREE ERIC BLEDSOE!


----------



## LarryCoon

FREE STEVE NASH. DAMN YOU ROBERT SARVER

lol at Texas being the only one who has the biggest difference in thinking Gasol will be traded before Howard.


----------



## Armor King

This sums up the Knicks for me


----------



## Dub

knicks on a 6 game losing streak....LINSANITY!!!!


----------



## LarryCoon

I think Lin actually did a decent job on Derrick Rose. 32 points on 29 shots is pretty terrible. Offensive rebounding by Taj and Noah is what killed New York. 22 offensive rebounds by the Bulls.


----------



## Notorious

I think it's safe to say I hate Blake Griffin more than any other player in the NBA.


----------



## Dub

notorious_187 said:


> I think it's safe to say I hate Blake Griffin more than any other player in the NBA.


He is awesome in those Kia commercials thou.


----------



## Myst

DubC said:


> He is awesome in those Kia commercials thou.


Those commercials are hilarious due to the awkwardness created by the 2nd greatest ginger to ever step foot on the court... 

Brian 'White Mamba' Scalabrine > Blake Griffin.


----------



## Magic

I've never been so happy to see the Celtics win. CP3 sucks without Billups, what a bum.


----------



## Notorious

The Clippers are now 8-10 without Chauncey.


----------



## LarryCoon

flop city loses!

Celtics lose to the Lakers. Celtics win against the Clippers. Couldn't have scripted it any better.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

Honestly comparing the Clippers losing without Billups is like Lakers losing without Bynum. No shit a team isn't going to be as good when they lose one of their key players.


----------



## Magic

Well I highly doubt Billups will resign with them next year, so they better find out a way to good without him or lob city will have faded as soon as it began. CP3's contract runs out in the 2013-2014 season so if he doesn't see them as legit he can just leave next year as well.


----------



## TJChurch

LarryCoon said:


> flop city loses!
> 
> Celtics lose to the Lakers. Celtics win against the Clippers. Couldn't have scripted it any better.


CP-- 3 people in LA care the Lakers didn't get him. (His parents.)


----------



## Magic

Don't lie, you would have loved to have CP3.


----------



## Magic

http://espn.go.com/chicago/nba/stor...-bulls-derrick-rose-lashes-referees-non-calls

:lmao DRose complaining about the calls.


----------



## Joel

A win is a win, son.


----------



## El Conquistador

LarryCoon said:


> I think Lin actually did a decent job on Derrick Rose. 32 points on 29 shots is pretty terrible. Offensive rebounding by Taj and Noah is what killed New York. 22 offensive rebounds by the Bulls.


You're kidding, right? Did you see they way the Knicks catered their defense to playing Rose? I don't think Lin is a slouch but it's not easy to score when you're trapped on the pick and roll and Tyson Chandler is cheating over to your side of the floor with help defense. It was more of a collective effort than Lin shutting Rose down.

And once again, who else would have scored out there? No Deng, no Rip, no CJ. Noah isn't an offensive player, Butler and Brewer can't create and are spot up mid-range shooters, and Boozer is too soft to take over a game against a playoff team. It was necessary for him to shoot that much, truthfully. He needs to play like Iverson until the Bulls get another scorer back.





SRS


----------



## Notorious

According to ESPN, the Magic owner is giving Dwight the power to fire Otis Smith or Stan Van Gundy if he wants to, if Dwight signs an extension.


----------



## El Conquistador

:lmao

Why would you turn your franchise over to Dwight?


----------



## Notorious

They're desperate as hell.


----------



## TJChurch

Magic said:


> Don't lie, you would have loved to have CP3.


I might've liked to have him, but not for what the reports I find say it would've cost us.


----------



## LarryCoon

Father Flex said:


> You're kidding, right? Did you see they way the Knicks catered their defense to playing Rose? I don't think Lin is a slouch but it's not easy to score when you're trapped on the pick and roll and Tyson Chandler is cheating over to your side of the floor with help defense. It was more of a collective effort than Lin shutting Rose down.


Every team caters their entire defense against Rose. I didn't say Lin shut him down by any means. 32 points on 29 shots is good for the opposing team by any standards. The 22 offensive rebound is the more concerning number which I didn't realize until I saw the boxscore after watching the game.


----------



## B-Dawg

Thursday is going to be rough. What time is the deadline?


----------



## Notorious

3 PM Eastern.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

notorious_187 said:


> According to ESPN, the Magic owner is giving Dwight the power to fire Otis Smith or Stan Van Gundy if he wants to, if Dwight signs an extension.


:lmao



Dwight is gonna be walking out of Orlando.


----------



## Myst

LOLMAGIC.


I'm a little surprised we haven't seen a single trade yet, not even a minor one. Guess everyone's waiting on what happens with Dwight and/or Pau.


----------



## Notorious

This year's deadline is expected to be quiet.

Kris Humphries has a no trade clause, smart man.


----------



## Aid

Rotoworld Report: Bulls exploring a trade for Pau Gasol


----------



## El Conquistador

Cool with me. Get rid of Boozer, CJ Watson, and a pick for Gasol.

Also, I want to hit on something that UDK talked about in the beginning of the thread. He referred to Blake Griffin as being on the verge of becoming the best PF in the NBA. I would argue that his numbers don't accurately reflect his skill level. Blake has absolutely NO low-post game. For anyone that thinks otherwise, I don't know what you are watching.


----------



## Magic

If Lakers trade do a trade with the Bulls I'll officially give up on the franchise until Jim is dead and gone.

If I said that I was completely wrong. His defense, low post offense, low post defense, perimeter offense, awareness on defense, and shot blocking are all terrible.


----------



## Aid

I do remember you saying something about him being good, but that might have been in the fantasy thread. But you were well aware of the shot blocking being bad iirc.


----------



## El Conquistador

The one thing I can say about Blake is that he's a tireless worker and his motor and raw athleticism has gotten him far. Time for some work in the offseason. No more messing around with DeAndre Jordan and practicing dunks. Improve on something that will tangibly help the team. You have good handles for a big - time to work on control and some low-post moves.


----------



## B-Dawg

Stan Van Gundy, on the rumors about Dwight having infinite power if he stays: "I really don't give a damn about getting fired." "If they want to fire me to please somebody, fire me."

Fuckin' love him.


----------



## Aid

Orlando is in some deep trouble with Howard at this point. They can trade him and get something, pay him loads of money and have him run the organisation from the court essentially, or they can let him go and get nothing.


----------



## Xile44

WWF said:


> Stan Van Gundy, on the rumors about Dwight having infinite power if he stays: "I really don't give a damn about getting fired." "If they want to fire me to please somebody, fire me."
> 
> Fuckin' love him.


Despite the Dwightmare, he has been great.


----------



## Oracle

this just proves dwight is a clown and a moron i hope he fails with the nets


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

recent update is that the magic are seeing the reality that dwight is going to be leaving and now going to try and trade him.


REEL EM IN BOYS


dwight made it known hes coming to nj


----------



## Magic

If any NJ fan actually wants the Nets to trade him in this season then they are beyond retarded and so is their organization. He is coming to them in FA, so there is no point in trading away assets for him now.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

if they have to do the trade, do it, but id prefer to get him thru free agency.


----------



## IMPULSE

Magic said:


> If any NJ fan actually wants the Nets to trade him in this season then they are beyond retarded and so is their organization. He is coming to them in FA, so there is no point in trading away assets for him now.


look at the knicks. stupid stuff always happen.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

now i see why the nets were really saying they were confident earlier. i think they made some bullshit offer with farmar and okur lol


----------



## Xile44

Apparently we low-balled the Magic, and you never know, the Magic can make a ridiculous play-off run and trade for a good player to help Howard, which is why A trade can be necessary. 

I remember saying earlier in the season we should wait till Summer to get Howard than I got blasted and some of you guys said stop acting like Knick fan's, its not a guarantee you get that player.


----------



## Magic

What? Pretty sure most of us here blasted the Knicks for their incredibly stupid deal, which was beyond retarded. At the beginning of the season Howard to the Nets wasn't a lock and there wasn't 400 million dollar contract waiting for him there.


----------



## LarryCoon

This is such a stupid deal. Lakers should not do this deal unless the Bulls include CJ Watson, Luol Deng and one of Taj or Omer.

I already said a few weeks back that there were rumors of Adidas suggesting Howard to not go to the Bulls


----------



## Bogey

Magic said:


> If any NJ fan actually wants the Nets to trade him in this season then they are beyond retarded and so is their organization. He is coming to them in FA, so there is no point in trading away assets for him now.


It'll be like the Knicks situation last year but with a way better player. I understand free agency and all but a lot of the superstar players who entered the league around 2002-present are just pussies. 

Doesn't anyone take pride anymore in truly being a superstar on their own team? 

I'm tired of all this bullshit these guys have been pulling the past couple years.


----------



## Magic

Actually it's 2003 and afterwards. The only one I feel that had a legit reason to want to leave was CP3, his team was honestly terrible, injury prone, and wasn't even close to a title contender.


How the fuck is that Bulls offer better than DWill, Beasley, and Barea? Hell, they could probably ask for Pekovic instead of Barea and still get it done since it's not like he would have a place on the team after Pau got there anyways. Unless they wanted him to go on the bench.


----------



## Bogey

Chris Paul probably handled his situation with the most class. Can someone give me a good reason why he wasn't traded to the Lakers? 

I'm just tired of seeing Dwight and his doofy self being so coy about whether he'll stay or leave the Magic. He just comes off as a dick who's holding the franchise hostage.


----------



## Xile44

Sac is open to trading T.Evans


----------



## LarryCoon

Bogey said:


> Doesn't anyone take pride anymore in truly being a superstar on their own team?


A lot of people would rather be in a big market winning games rather than in a team stuck in mediocrity. Magic and Bird and Jordan had multiple hall of fame players with them and they were in very large markets at the same time.

Also, this overdiscussion of trades and what-not is ESPN and twitter's workings more than anything else.


----------



## Notorious

Good thing is after Dwight & Deron, everyone else is already locked in for the moment. So no more of this BS.


----------



## Magic

Yeah, a 60+ win team really isn't that good right?


----------



## Notorious

I agree with you Magic about CP3 having a legitimately reason to request a trade. Dwight does too since he's on a team going nowhere, but he's acting like such a bitch.


----------



## Notorious

Wow Flopahoma City definitely flop more than the Clippers?


----------



## Xile44

> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏ @WojYahooNBA Reply Retweeted Favorite · Open
> Milwaukee and G-State are near deal to send Andrew Bogut and Stephen Jackson for Monta Ellis, Ekpe Udoh and Kwame Brown, sources tell Y!


..

Edit: It's official 


> [WOJ
> Bucks and Warriors have agreed in principle on trade to send Bogut and Jackson to Warriors for Ellis, Udoh and Brown, league source tells Y!


Warriors play Bucks on Friday Ironically 

I like the trade well mainly for the Bucks, It give's the Buck's a scorer which they needed and the GSW's get there Center they alway's needed who fill's their need's. The question is, will Bogut continue to be Injury Prone?


----------



## Notorious

WOOWW!

Milwaukee definitely got that 8th seed now.

I love this trade for the Bucks, not only do they get rid of the cancer Jax, but Ilyasova/Gooden > Bogut.

However, I'm skeptical about a Jennings/Ellis backcourt.


----------



## Xile44

notorious_187 said:


> WOOWW!
> 
> Milwaukee definitely got that 8th seed now.
> 
> I love this trade for the Bucks, not only do they get rid of the cancer Jax, but Ilyasova/Gooden > Bogut.
> 
> However, I'm skeptical about a Jennings/Ellis backcourt.


Yeah, im not sure how BJ and Monta will work together.


----------



## Notorious

So with a PG/C combo of Curry/Bogut: Where being injured happens.


----------



## Champ

better deal for golden state long term if curry/bogut remain healthy.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Can't say I'm a big fan of the deal as a Warriors fan. Bogut misses more games than he plays, and I really liked Epke Udoh's potential. We should have at least made them take Biedrins contract instead of Brown's expiring deal. 

Sort of shitty


----------



## Magic

CHUCK CITY and INJURY PRONE CITY await.


----------



## Notorious

Chuck City, I love that one.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Isn't Jennings leaving Milwaukee after this season anyway?


----------



## Notorious

I doubt it, they'll bring him back.


----------



## Stax Classic

Fucking love it, Captain Jack was always my favorite Warrior. Now if we could just bury Biedrins.

Lee and Bogut? Great front court.


----------



## Notorious

Captain Jax sucks now, he's pretty much a cancer. Who knows, maybe he just hated Scott Skiles.


----------



## Xist2inspire

.....And the first one drops.........

Lol at Jax ending up in Golden State again. Nice deal here, it benefits both teams if Bogut can stay healthy.


----------



## Xile44

> tomhaberstroh Tom Haberstroh
> Brandon Jennings and Monta Ellis have missed a combined 827 shots this season. No pair of teammates have missed more.


Lol


----------



## Notorious

RealGM is reporting that the Wolves and Magic are discussing a trade centered around Jason Richardson.


----------



## Xile44

notorious_187 said:


> RealGM is reporting that the Wolves and Magic are discussing a trade centered around Jason Richardson.


Well, the Wolves need a SG, I dont think J-Rich fits with them though


----------



## Magic

Are TWolves retarded? They have enough wing players and they really don't need JRich. They aren't a contending team yet, it's beter to wait a few years before making their big moves.


----------



## Xile44

Magic said:


> Are TWolves retarded? They have enough wing players and they really don't need JRich. They aren't a contending team yet, it's beter to wait a few years before making their big moves.


They have major hole at the 2 Guard slot


----------



## Magic

So? They aren't contending, so they shouldn't be trading for someone like JRich just because they have a hole. Wesly has been doing great lately as well, he's a great defender too, so it's not like they really need to get a scoring three point SG when they already have two at SF.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Dubs do have a top 7 protected first rounder this season..

tanks away?


----------



## Notorious

Magic said:


> So? They aren't contending, so they shouldn't be trading for someone like JRich just because they have a hole. Wesly has been doing great lately as well, he's a great defender too, so it's not like they really need to get a scoring three point SG when they already have two at SF.


Yeah Wes has stepped it up since Rubio got hurt.


----------



## Magic

KOBE HAS 5 SHOTS HALFTIME. :kobe3


----------



## El Conquistador

Jennings said he'll test the market after the season. I see him heading elsewhere.


----------



## Notorious

I have a feeling Milwaukee will overpay for him.


----------



## Magic

Wade is so clutch, I don't see why any other player, aka King of Inbounds, gets the ball in these situations when Wade is always making the big shots.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

notorious_187 said:


> I have a feeling Milwaukee will overpay for him.


I get the feeling Jennings wants the fuck out of Milwaukee and doesn't really care what they would pay him


----------



## Magic

He's restricted, so that really doesn't matter.


----------



## Notorious

The Blazers sucks


----------



## El Conquistador

It's like the two GM's for Golden State and Milwaukee said this after trading both Bogut/Jackson and Ellis to one another: "he's your problem now".


----------



## Magic

JAMEER FUCKING NELSON IS RAPING THE HEAT.

Yeah, Portland is going to have to blow their team up. Sad considering how good they looked in the beginning.


----------



## Notorious

Dwight and those free throws. Fpalm


----------



## Magic

The fact he missed 4 in a row and the Heat still couldn't do shit just proves that this team will be beatable in the playoffs. Of course it will be hard, but Lebron will probably pull his usual act which will greatly help opposing teams in the later rounds.


----------



## Notorious

I can't even defend LeBron tonight. Dwight Howard misses 4 consecutive FT's and LeBron follows it up by being unable to hit a shot.


----------



## Magic

I don't know why/when you start defending Lebron because earlier in the season you basically had the same thoughts as him as me. My question is why they never even tried going to Bosh, Lebron and Wade were chucking up threes even though they're both terrible from behind the arc and Bosh was just running around.


----------



## Champ

lbj's shooting better than ever from beyond the arc.


----------



## Notorious

Bosh was being guarded by Ryan Anderson plus he's their clutchest shooter, they should go to him more.

That's better than Wade & Bron chucking three's.


----------



## Stax Classic

I fucking hated Ellis, welcome Bogut with wide arms. Curry, Thompson, Jackson, Lee, Bogut is a good line up.


----------



## Notorious

Curry/Bogut will probably play 10 games together.

I'm not hating, I'm just being honest. This was a very risky trade for the Warriors.


----------



## Magic

I guess the Heat are pretending that that Heat/Hawks game without Lebron/Wade ever happened because Bosh carried the Heat in the clutch along with Mario.


----------



## Magic

Grizzles might be the best team in the West, seriously. If they can get Randolph properly involved in the offense the will be unstoppable on both offense and defense.


----------



## Notorious

Magic, we're all trying to forget that game happened. Worst game of the season by far.


----------



## IMPULSE

notorious_187 said:


> Wow Flopahoma City definitely flop more than the Clippers?


explain this post to me


----------



## Joel Anthony

Stan Van Gundy does not care that the Magic won.


----------



## El Conquistador

I like the trade for Golden State. Gives Klay a chance to step up and breaks up Curry and Ellis defensively.

I'd like it better if Steph could stay healthy. Yet to see that from him in the pro's.


----------



## Notorious

IMPULSE said:


> explain this post to me


The Thunder flop more than the Clippers, who are called the leagues biggest floppers.


----------



## IMPULSE

okay. don't mention the thunder. i don't want any of their player getting injured.


----------



## Magic

Bynum and Pau can fuck off defensively. I love how no one here brought up how they got destroyed by the Booker and another Washington bench player when they lost and they're doing it again tonight. Pull it together, I thought Brown was suppose to make them stronger on defense, not let bench players destroy us.


----------



## Notorious

Westbrook got lucky my boy Dragic got held back and didn't kick his ass.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Jamison had 0 rebounds in 36 minutes.


----------



## IMPULSE

dragic didn't want it with a guy named westbrick. if the guy shoots bricks you should know he throw hands with bricks. one shot would laid dragic out and shook his foundation. 

brick finally chokked. thunder stay missing free throws to close out games.


----------



## Notorious

Great win by the Rockets without Lowry and Martin.

Went on a 13-1 run to end the game, OKC choked big time tonight.


----------



## IMPULSE

they choke a lot they normally just get bailed out. you keeping flirting with the inability to ice games and you get eventually get fucked.

are you on the rocket wagon notorious?


----------



## Notorious

No I am not on the Rockets wagon.

I'm on the Goran Dragic bandwagon.


----------



## IMPULSE

he's on my injury watch list now.

i wish the wizards could just dump their whole team and go with an NBDL squad. it be amusing and i could probably watch them play. when i was watching i just saw them getting owned defensively by this one player on the mavs.


----------



## Notorious

So apparently the NBA Store is selling Dwight Howard Nets shirts.

:lmao

http://store.nba.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12458953

And then read the disclaimer:
The player's number is subject to change, and the T-shirt will not ship until the official number is issued. Get ready for the next season of the NBA with the adidas® Dwight Howard Gametime t-shirt. It displays the team's name and player's number on the chest, while both the player's name and number accentuate the upper back.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Chandler Parsons 21, 7 and 6...the force is strong in this youngster.


----------



## Notorious

Umm...


----------



## Champ

conspiracy


----------



## Notorious

The Lakers FT's tonight: 32
The Grizzlies Ft's tonight: 5


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

notorious_187 said:


> The Lakers FT's tonight: 32
> The Grizzlies Ft's tonight: 5


:no:


----------



## B-Dawg

Orlando beat Chicago and Miami in consecutive games. 

STAY DWIGHT!


----------



## El Conquistador

WWF said:


> Orlando beat Chicago and Miami in consecutive games.
> 
> STAY DWIGHT!


lolol


----------



## Magic

Yeah, it just took 30 from Jameer. I wonder if he can average that in a playoffs series. Oh wait, he can't.


----------



## B-Dawg

Magic said:


> Yeah, it just took 30 from Jameer. I wonder if he can average that in a playoffs series. Oh wait, he can't.


Orlando beat Miami last month with 12 from Jameer, dumbass.


----------



## Notorious

Orlando will probably get out first round again.

I pray that the Celtics play them in the first round.

Oh well, from what multiple guys at ESPN are reporting, Dwight wants to stay the rest of the season, he's obviously gonna sign with the Nets in free agency so the team's roster won't be gutted.


----------



## B-Dawg

Man, Stephen Jackson sure is fucked. He hated it in Charlotte, hated it in Milwaukee, and now he's going back to Golden State, where he hated it. I wouldn't be surprised to see them flip him.


----------



## Magic

So basically the Magic need Howard to have a great offensive night and one of their role players that average 20 or less to have a big night as well? That's not going to happen. Your team fails every year in the playoffs because they're inconsistent, just face it, you guys aren't going to win a championship with your current team.


----------



## Notorious

One of the Warriors beatwriters wrote on Twitter that the Dubs are looking to flip him.


----------



## TJChurch

GD said:


> :no:


I've written in this thread before how my relative is famous in local sports. He is heading back to Cleveland (where we saw "Raw" together) tomorrow to cover a local basketball game on the radio, but he is also well-known in several sports as an official.

My point? Growing up, he naturally wanted to make sure I didn't join those around me in complaining to/about the refs. So he taught me a few things... Such as "FT" in that stat refers to "FREE throws", meaning you don't have to do anything to earn them. The differential between the two teams' numbers cannot be blamed on either team.


----------



## B-Dawg

http://www.orlandopinstripedpost.co...de-rumors-magic-nets-free-agent-deadline-2012

Fuck you, man. Fuck you.


----------



## Oracle

talk about cold hearted


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

notorious_187 said:


> One of the Warriors beatwriters wrote on Twitter that the Dubs are looking to flip him.


That would be awesome but I doubt anyone wants him


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

:lmao


dwight is making moves, he wants to come to a nets team that will have all the pieces


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

GD said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> dwight is making moves, he wants to come to a nets team that will have all the pieces


Too bad D-Will is leaving for Dallas


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Too bad D-Will is leaving for Dallas


if you really think he will leave a team thats probably going to get d12 and still have all their assets and picks.


----------



## LarryCoon

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Too bad D-Will is leaving for Dallas


If Nets don't get Howard, then probably yes.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

id :lmao if nj somehow got first pick in the draft too


----------



## Myst

If the Magic FO was smart, they'd trade Dwight before the deadline. He's just gonna walk in free agency if they don't. I'd rather get something back rather than get absolutely NOTHING in return. 

There's no chance Dwight stays in Orlando, he's just gonna walk straight to that $400 million deal in Brooklyn. Only chance he stays is if they win the championship but they aren't getting passed Chicago or Miami.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

GD said:


> if you really think he will leave a team thats probably going to get d12 and still have all their assets and picks.


I think he will be a Mav regardless of what the Nets do. He grew up there and any player would love to play for Cuban


----------



## Magic

I doubt he leaves the Nets with Dwight there, it is of course possible, just not likely.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> I think he will be a Mav regardless of what the Nets do. He grew up there and any player would love to play for Cuban


id think anyone would rather play with D12 and a bunch of young players and draft picks..


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Dwight only has 1 real option, which is the Nets & even if the Magic attempted a trade, they'd inevitably end up giving up the only other assets they'll be left with & for what? Lopez? 

Just let the man walk & reconstruct your team at your leisure instead of under pressure exerted by a player that has no intention to remain with the franchise.


----------



## Notorious

According to the NY Post, as well as NY Daily News and USA Today are reporting: Carmelo is requesting a trade from the Knicks if they keep D'Antoni. Apparently there's a divide between the Knicks players: Melo's side and D'Antoni's side.


----------



## C-Cool

notorious_187 said:


> According to the NY Post, as well as NY Daily News and USA Today are reporting: Carmelo is requesting a trade from the Knicks if they keep D'Antoni. Apparently there's a divide between the Knicks players: Melo's side and D'Antoni's side.


...I think I know which side to pick on this one: NONE.

Dammit, Melo. Already? Just after you came back?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

nothing new with carmelo


----------



## Bogey

C-Cool said:


> ...I think I know which side to pick on this one: NONE.
> 
> Dammit, Melo. Already? Just after you came back?


They should both be gone tbh.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

ah, d'antoni should at least be gone. 

d12 straight up going to fuck over the magic. guys an asshole.


----------



## Xist2inspire

The holy trinity of NBA stupidity: LBJ (for starting the madness), Melo, & Dwight.


----------



## LarryCoon

Its the fans with today's add society and espn promoting it. If your must blame someone for the mentality of your own brand, Jordan started it


----------



## Notorious

I'll be so pissed if Danny doesn't make even a minor trade at the deadline.

Btw you guys need to hear Stephen A. Smith rant about the Nets & Knicks. That guy is hilarious.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

he gets annoying but still pretty entertaining nonetheless


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Nothing will ever compare to SAS rant on KWAMEH BROWN.


----------



## StarzNBarz

oh hey you guys use sbnation too? probably the best websites for sports teams ever.


----------



## Notorious

Woj is reporting that D'Antoni has resigned as the Knicks coach.


----------



## IMPULSE

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Nothing will ever compare to SAS rant on KWAMEH BROWN.


he's hit and miss but consitnetly annoying. he does perk up every time kwame is mentioned. it's hilariou b/c roy hibbert was telling a story of how kwame snubbed him for an autorgraph and stuff. all smith could say was KWAMEH.

lmao @ melo.lmao @ knicks.


----------



## Magic

TRADE MELO, MELO IS CANCER. WHY DOES NO ONE REALIZE THIS? 7-0 without Melo, Melo returns and they go 2-10. Lin tries running D'Antino's system, Melo refuses and does his own shit. THIS GUY ISN'T GOOD FOR THE TEAM. You traded a lot to get him and now it's time to get rid of him while you can.


----------



## B-Dawg

StarzNBarz said:


> oh hey you guys use sbnation too? probably the best websites for sports teams ever.


I got banned from their Magic site, Orlando Pinstriped Post. :troll


----------



## IMPULSE

they've been under 500 in games melo played. shit doesn't work. if it doesn't work with a new coach he'll want out b/c all the blame is heading his way. 38-42 iirc sicne the trade or whatever or games he played w/ them.


----------



## Aid

notorious_187 said:


> Woj is reporting that D'Antoni has resigned as the Knicks coach.


More sources are picking up on this. Melo too much to handle?


----------



## Magic

The perfect team for Melo is the Wizards, Booker seems like a team player so they should trade Melo for him.


----------



## Headliner

I wasn't expecting this so soon. Poor guy must of been feeling the heat.

Until Melo adjusts I don't see much changing. Unless they bring in a big name coach that can keep egos in check.


----------



## IMPULSE

i wouldn't like the wizards. it would make baltimore basketball fans pay attention to the wizards though. b/c no one here really cares about them.

melo and wall on the same team would make my head explode. two players i don't care for with knuckleheads.


----------



## HullKogan

Well, shit.


----------



## RKO920

Peace out No D Dantoni!


----------



## Notorious

I'll lose all respect for Phil Jackson if he comes out of retirement to coach the Knicks.


----------



## Magic

Why notorious?


----------



## Notorious

I think it would hurt his legacy.


----------



## Xist2inspire

notorious_187 said:


> I think it would hurt his legacy.


Only if they don't win.


----------



## Magic

How so? It's not like anyone would blame him if the Knicks were to continue failing because the blame would just fall on Melo, and rightfully so. There isn't much that can hurt his legacy tbh and if he somehow managed to make Knicks a contender then it would only improve his legacy since he would get all the credit.


----------



## IMPULSE

if he failed to win it would only ruin melo's legacy which isn't much since other stars have passed him buy.


----------



## Notorious

Well I guess you're right.

A couple rumors: Crawford to Minny, Beasley to Lakers, Blake to Blazers.

ESPN is saying that the Magic will trade Dwight if he doesn't commit to staying for the 2012-13 season.


----------



## IMPULSE

apparenlty his public attempt to keep the nets roster intact made them angry


----------



## RKO920

Can't wait for Melo to prove everyone wrong. Got your back Melo.


----------



## B-Dawg

> Dwight Howard reportedly told the Magic during a meeting on Wednesday that he will opt-in for the final year of his contract, keeping him with the franchise through the 2012-13 season.
> 
> The meeting, which took place in San Antonio, is being reported by an Orlando news station in conjuction with the Associated Press. It's conceivable that Howard is being completely manipulative and will opt-out anyway, but it's more likely that he's giving Orlando more time to scour the league for the best possible trade. In the meantime, he and the Magic can attempt one more championship run -- they are currently 3rd in the Eastern Conference.


bama:jordan2:jay2:busta:tyson







:hhh


----------



## IMPULSE

according to espn dwight won't opt out of his contract. not a guarantee at this point, i just wish he and this story would go away.

if he signs he fucked the nets.

we need to rename this thread as nets lost. they stay taking L's. looks like dwight signing that death note for that franchise.


----------



## Xist2inspire

Whoop-de-freaking-doo, all this does is extend the drama longer, pointing a gun to his head doesn't make him _want_ to stay. Wonder how this will affect Deron's decision.


----------



## IMPULSE

it sends him to dallas most likely. only person okay with the net's loss inside the organization is jay z, he'll look at you like this shit gravy


----------



## Myst

Dwight needs to make up his fucking mind. This dude's indecisiveness is ridiculous. I'm ready for all this Dwight talk to just go away, way more annoying than all the Melo talk last year.


----------



## Notorious

Fuck my life.

I'm ready for this Dwight drama to be over.


----------



## IMPULSE

was notorious talking about dwight. i know when he starts mentioning things they start to get injured. or go into jeopardy. now he's ruined our chances of letting this drama end.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏ @WojYahooNBA
> 
> Three Magic players tell Y! Sports (2 to @SpearsNBAYahoo) and one to me that Dwight Howard did not tell them he was opting in for next year.





> Adrian Wojnarowski‏@WojYahooNBA
> 
> one Magic player on Howard meeting: "Next year was not even mentioned in meeting...He told us he was "all-in" for this season."


Lol.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Looks like Phil isn't coaching the Knicks anytime soon.



> Mark Heisler‏@MarkHeisler
> 
> JUST IN FROM PHIL JACKSON'S PEEPS: Phil's still happy as clam in retirement. Also about to have knee surgery. NY nowhere in his thoughts.


----------



## Notorious

Woj, Berger & David Aldridge are the three most credible writers out there, hardly ever wrong.

Apparently, D'Antoni wanted to trade Carmelo for Deron Williams but the Knicks higher-ups wouldn't allow it.

Also this D'Antoni firing really fucks up Jeremy Lin. The reason for Linsanity was because of how well he ran the D'Antoni system, now with Mike Woodson as the interim head coach, his system is Carmelo's wet dreams. Mostly iso's, as seen as with Joe Johnson and the Hawks from 2006-10.


----------



## Myst

The fuck? They wouldn't do Carmelo for Deron?


----------



## Notorious

Carmelo's their golden boy. I don't know why but hey.


----------



## Myst

That's ridiculous though. Deron + Chandler and Amare is a damn good trio. They can keep their cash-cow Lin too, have him be the 6th man or have him play a little at the 2. 

Knicks are so dumb. Their first mistake was giving up SO damn much for Melo in the first place.


----------



## Notorious

The Knicks FO is full of idiots.


----------



## TJChurch

I saw about the D'Antoni thing on ESPN.

Reading the last few pages, makes me laugh... Thinking about how everyone calls the guy "Melo" & his wife's name is "LaLa"...

...Speaking of which, do yourselves a favor, & Google what a one-time Mrs. Humphries (you know who I mean) wore to their wedding!


----------



## Notorious

There are three players in the NBA with a no trade clause.

Kobe, Dirk and Kris Humphries.

Now which one just doesn't belong. :lmao


----------



## Xile44

As if the Net's will give the Knick's Deron William's :jay2


----------



## LarryCoon

notorious_187 said:


> There are three players in the NBA with a no trade clause.
> 
> Kobe, Dirk and Kris Humphries.
> 
> Now which one just doesn't belong. :lmao


Dirk is German soooo....

How the hell does Humphries have a no-trade clause? Don't you need to be with a team for almost a decade?


----------



## TJChurch

LarryCoon said:


> Dirk is German soooo....


He is the one that doesn't fit, but it has nothing to do with nationality. He is the only one with a ring that won't be taken away by his wife!


----------



## Magic

You get a no trade clause if you sign a one year unrestricted deal or something I believe, I think I saw that earlier.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Mike D'Antoni parody account on twitter: 


> Tonight I'm going to drink a massive amount of wine and watch Melo fail, so basically the same as every other night except in reverse order.


----------



## Magic

:lmao @ WWF believing that shit story. What a dumbass.


----------



## IMPULSE

Magic said:


> You get a no trade clause if you sign a one year unrestricted deal or something I believe, I think I saw that earlier.


makes sense.

knicks only mistake was the owner not waiting for the off season when melo would have been available. he just gutted the team for him now.

oh and magic why you hate on my marvel mafia performance. i was 4/6 on scum. forced mafia to kill the serial killer which they didn't want to. my only fuck up was TKOK but that was him. i posted all that and realized your trolling me, so i guess you won. 

this whole dwight thing has me on my anti espn kick again. if chris broussuard says something i normally believe the opposite.


----------



## Notorious

Magic said:


> You get a no trade clause if you sign a one year unrestricted deal or something I believe, I think I saw that earlier.


That's not the truth. There's plenty of guys on one year unrestricted deals that get traded. Rarely is there one with a no trade clause.

Just for an example, Kwame Brown was traded last night and he's on a one year unrestricted deal.


----------



## Magic

Oh, then he probably just asked for it because they signed him late and he knew they would want/need him. The guy is great though, very underrated, even by more hardcore fans.

Actually, it might be the fact that there is a certain time period between when you sign a player and when you are allowed to trade him. He was signed on like the 24th and I think the time period this year was like 3 months so he was untradeable because of that.

I'm probably just making things up though, notorious will probably find out why. 


IMP I did think you sucked up until the end, but yeah, it was TKOK not claiming right. You still suck though. :troll


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏ @WojYahooNBA
> After broader team meeting today, Dwight Howard had lunch with 3 teammates and told them he planned to opt-in for '12-13 season, source says
> 
> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏ @WojYahooNBA
> Howard called Magic CEO while sitting at table and informed him of intentions, source says. Still, Magic waiting for him to sign papers now.
> 
> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏ @WojYahooNBA
> Several sources already believe he's second-guessing that incredible change of heart, and Magic still on phones talking trades with teams.


Lol, this guy really needs to make up his mind. This thing has dragged on for far too fucking long.


----------



## Notorious

At least LeBron, Wade, CP3, Melo, etc. all had their minds made up.


----------



## Notorious

Jamal Crawford was held out of tonights game.

Trade?


----------



## Magic

Warriors might shut down Curry, TANKING ABOUT TO GO DOWN HARD. Except last night they still managed to rape shit.


----------



## Xile44

Speaking of Tank's, Deron missing another game, If Raptor's win they move ahead of us and they have a better record


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

"Paul Kennedy reports on @FSMagic that Dwight has had another change of heart and will not sign the opt-in clause. #Magic"

:kobe


----------



## B-Dawg

:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll

punk bitch


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Kobe needs to posterize the fuck out of him for the second time to knock some sense in him.


----------



## Oracle

unreal dwight is a dumb as a stump


----------



## Xile44

Dwight has made this look on Par with LeBrons Decision


----------



## Oracle

Xile44 said:


> Dwight has made this look on Par with LeBrons Decision


on par its already surpassed this lebron's level


----------



## GOON

Dude thinks he's in college with this "verbal commitment".


----------



## Notorious

I just hope it ends soon.


----------



## Xile44

Brooks getting little minutes :no:.
Avery what are you trying to pull? We are without Lopez and D-Will, you barely p;lay our best offensive weapon and our offense consist's of Hump Iso's


----------



## Notorious

Remember at the beginning of the season when we all thought the Blazers were at worst, borderline contenders?

Yeah that ship has sailed.


----------



## IMPULSE

i made that point last week in this thread.

still laughing at this magic mess. i feel sorry for the fans. their going through a death penalty and the team is doing appeals and they think they get a pardon and then he changes his mind. repeat that over and over and it's torture.


----------



## Xile44

notorious_187 said:


> Remember at the beginning of the season when we all thought the Blazers were at worst, borderline contenders?
> 
> Yeah that ship has sailed.


They should draft Kendall Marshall, the Best PG available who has potential.


----------



## El Conquistador

Golden State doesn't have their first round pick, brahs. Just FYI.

No D-Rose tonight. Aggravated groin in NY Knicks game; somebody hit him in his Bentley on the Edens this morning, too.


----------



## Magic

They do have their first round pick, it's protected top 8 though so they are going to have to suck a lot to get there.


Now it's being reported that Magic are likely to trade Howard before tomorrow. WILL THIS SHIT EVER END?


----------



## B-Dawg

PLEASE NOT TO THE BULLS

BOOZER IS GARBAGE
ASIK IS GARBAGE
Deng is a good guy


----------



## Magic

Trailblazers are such garbage. They really need to completely blow up their team. Keep Batum, LA, and Wesly and trade everyone else.


----------



## Notorious

Magic said:


> Trailblazers are such garbage. They really need to completely blow up their team. Keep Batum, LA, and Wesly and trade everyone else.


Don't forget about Gregory Oden.

HE WILL BE BACK!

Apparently the Celtics offered Pierce to the Blazers but the Blazers rejected because they didn't want to absorb his contract.


----------



## B-Dawg

Celtics are some un-loyal pieces o' garbage.


----------



## Notorious

Who gives a fuck about loyalty?

It's a business bruh.


----------



## B-Dawg

Who gives a fuck about loyalty?

Not Dwight. :troll


----------



## JM

What's got into Jameer?


----------



## Notorious

Would LOL if once Dwight leaves Jameer starts playing at an almost elite level.

But we all know that's not happening.

The NY Daily News is reporting that a three team trade with the Lakers, Blazers and Wolves is very close to being finalized. Not all details have been released but this is the main acquisitions:
Lakers get Michael Beasley
Wolves get Jamal Crawford
Blazers get Steve Blake

For what it's worth, Jamal Crawford was sat out of tonight's game.


----------



## Magic

Tbf, Dwight did say he would play out his contract. HE WANTS TO STAY LOYAL TO HIS CONTRACT. :side:

After the contract is over it really isn't that bad if you leave your team AS LONG AS YOU DO IT RIGHT imo. Players forcing trades midway through the season since they're almost fucking retarded(Melo) are the worst though. The worst thing about Lebron leaving wasn't the fact he left, it was how he left and how he handled the situation. No one really shit on Bosh for leaving.


----------



## Notorious

Bosh just wanted to play for a contender.

He said he would've gone to Cleveland if LeBron would've asked him to join him there.


----------



## JM

Basically Bosh was going wherever Lebron's coat tail went.


----------



## Notorious

Well if you want to get technical, in 2010 Bosh signed with Miami before Wade re-signed and LeBron signed.


----------



## LarryCoon

Fuck loyalty. Is this the same loyalty where Monta finds out he's been traded through ESPN Sportscenter?

Also, I will LOL if the Nets trade their valuable first round picks (possibly Harrison Barnes) to get someone who is already coming to them next year.


----------



## Notorious

Drew Gooden has a triple double after three quarters.

Andrew who?


----------



## JM

They probably went in alphabetical order for clerical convenience.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

LarryCoon said:


> Fuck loyalty. Is this the same loyalty where Monta finds out he's been traded through ESPN Sportscenter?
> 
> Also, I will LOL if the Nets trade their valuable first round picks (possibly Harrison Barnes) to get someone who is already coming to them next year.


better to be sure hes on the team then risk it at free agency.


----------



## Notorious

Mike James is so much better than John Lucas.


----------



## El Conquistador

TAJ!


----------



## Notorious

Ok I believe the hype now.

Taj Gibson really is better than Boozer.

I'm officially on the AMNESTY BOOZER bandwagon.

EDIT:
BENCH MOBBB!!!

My god the Chicago bench is amazing.


----------



## El Conquistador

These are the glaring advantages we have over Miami:

Front court.
Bench.

Asik and Gibson annihilate Bosh and Joel every game. Remember Taj dunking on Wade last year in the playoffs? Thing is... our front court advantage still isn't enough to overcome LBJ and Wade.


----------



## StarzNBarz

kobe missed another game winner...

oh well time for bynum to bail them out in OT again.


----------



## Notorious

OOOHHH OOOH!!

GET OUT THE WAY!!


----------



## Joel

Joel Anthony getting dunked on again.

He doesn't represent the "Joel" name well enough.


----------



## IMPULSE

i could have sworn there were reports that bosh rejected a sign and trade to Cleavland.


----------



## Magic

StarzNBarz said:


> kobe missed another game winner...
> 
> oh well time for bynum to bail them out in OT again.


:lmao good job failing to mention Kobe getting the game tied in the first place.


----------



## Notorious

Idk Bosh was on ESPN a little after The Decision and said that he would've went to Cleveland if LeBron wanted him to join him.

Maybe he rejected because he knew Bron was going to Miami?

JOHN LUCAS? WHYY YOU GOTTA DO EM LIKE THAT!!


----------



## Joel

Heat getting destroyed by John Lucas III.

lulz


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Kobe bailout pass to Artest results in a lucky ass Fisher jumper that gets the bounce. Artest with a nice steal and actually finishes in transition.

Yeah, game is over.


----------



## Notorious

John Lucas getting payback on LeBron for that dunk.

LeBron you THOUGHT JL3 forgot.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Pretty solid look for Ariza on the catch and shoot. I wouldn't foul if I was them right now.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

That was a dumb decision to foul regardless of the fact Fisher missed his first.


----------



## Magic

WORLD PEACE. WHAT A GUY.

Everyone fouls in that situation Destruction. 25 seconds with 22 on the shot clock? Yeah, there was no chance they would have let them run down the clock.


----------



## El Conquistador

I'll cry if we don't win the championship this year. We have the best team in the NBA.


----------



## Magic

I hope a Thunder/Bulls finals happen so Westbrook can shutdown Rose and win the Finals MVP. What a guy he is.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Magic said:


> WORLD PEACE. WHAT A GUY.
> 
> Everyone fouls in that situation Destruction. 25 seconds with 22 on the shot clock? Yeah, there was no chance they would have let them run down the clock.


I've never agreed with that line of thinking although it depends on the team too. I would live with a good defensive possession and taking a bailout 3 with 2-3 sec left instead of going the FT routine making it a 2 possession game and playing catch up. Especially against a team like LA where the two perimeter guys, Fisher and Kobe are money FT shooters.


----------



## Notorious

Mike Wilbon: Magic in your prime who would you rather play with, Dwight Howard or Andrew Bynum?
Magic Johnson: Kareem.

:agree:


----------



## Magic

:lmao that's probably the best answer he could have gave. I hope the Lakers don't trade for Dwight, I don't want to deal with his shit and Bynum is younger and improving a lot faster than Dwight has.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Wait, did he actually say that? That's hilarious.


----------



## Xile44

Never seen Deron this happy in an interview



> Williams said it’s “by far” the best relationship he’s had with a front office and “It’s a big difference” between here and Utah





> Stefan Bondy ‏ @NYDNInterNets Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> After game today, Deron Williams hailed his relationship with the Nets and the endorsement power of playing in a big market.


Deron may get sponsored with Audi next ( The power of NY)

And we are gonna try trading for Howard, you just can't risk certain thing's that can set your franchise back for another 5 year's, not now.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

LMFAO.


----------



## Magic

Nets would be 100% retarded to trade for Dwight. Legit. There is no excuse, the risk is worth the reward because otherwise the reward won't be worth what you're giving away. Deron and Dwight aren't good enough to win a championship themselves.


----------



## LarryCoon

GD said:


> better to be sure hes on the team then risk it at free agency.


I could understand trading Brook Lopez and the Rocket's pick. Dwight pretty much made it clear just like Melo that he is willing to go to a few teams and from the looks of it, Nets are the frontrunner. If Nets trade their top-6 pick that would be a bigger failure than New York's trade for Melo.


----------



## Xile44

Magic said:


> Nets would be 100% retarded to trade for Dwight. Legit. There is no excuse, the risk is worth the reward because otherwise the reward won't be worth what you're giving away. Deron and Dwight aren't good enough to win a championship themselves.


You trade for him now matter what, unless he openly say's I want only the Net's, sure he's made it clear he has intention's on playing here but that can change he can have a change of heart and you can't risk him getting wooed by some other team. 

We won 12 games 2 season's ago and now we shouldn't trade for Howard whatever blah blah, Deron and Dwight is a must, trading for Howard makes it a guarantee. 

I understand that we have nice asset's to go along with Howard and Deron but at times you gotta do what's necessary to get Deron and Howard locked up.

Now I dont wanna see a gutted roster, but I know it will be dumb in some aspect's.

And giving up Lopez, Brooks and a first rounder for Howard to go to Brooklyn with Deron is considered a failure? Lol no


----------



## B-Dawg

Orlando plays New Jersey Friday @ the Amway Center, too. Gonna be the weirdest fucking thing if Dwight gets traded to the Nets, for his first game with his new team against the Magic a day after being traded.


----------



## Magic

You guys wouldn't win shit, literally, if you did that trade. No team wins without a good supporting cast, and Nets would have the worst if they did that trade. Howard as also made it clear that he doesn't want teams that are trading for him to give up all their assets because he realizes they wouldn't win that way.


----------



## TJChurch

I watched ESPN this afternoon, & debated amongst myself which I was more interested in: Peyton or Dwight. I know my team has no shot at Peyton, & PRAY the Lakers don't aim for Dwight (or toss Pau), so my final answer may be neither.


----------



## Xile44

It would not be a be all end all situation. We still will have some left over's plus some player's flocking to play here. Give it a chance before you shut it down. Net's aren't just gonna trade for Howard and not make any signing, moves in the summer. At-least see what they could do.

Rudolph said Nets have improved their Offer dramatically as of now, Hope we are not throwing the house, but I expect a 3 team Trade.


----------



## JM

So if he can't fuck Orlando over by leaving for nothing he'd prefer they not get what they should for him and leave the team he's going to with lots of options? :lmao


----------



## B-Dawg

I'M SO PUMPED FOR DWIGHT TO LEAVE ORLANDO

WASSUP MARSHON BROOKS?


----------



## Magic

Nothing you could get would be better than your pick in this draft. Don't be dense, it's better if they don't trade for him. Risk is worth the reward.


----------



## LarryCoon

JM said:


> So if he can't fuck Orlando over by leaving for nothing he'd prefer they not get what they should for him and leave the team he's going to with lots of options? :lmao


Its not up to Dwight Howard. Magic have a right to trade him to wherever they want. Now, if Dwight resigns, Magic *theoretically can get more assets back and therein lies the compromise the Orlando Magic and Howard must agree upon or disagree upon. 

Loyalty in this sport is Monta Ellis learning he was traded by watching ESPN2 on his tv.


----------



## JM

What's got into Rodney?


----------



## Xile44

WWF said:


> I'M SO PUMPED FOR DWIGHT TO LEAVE ORLANDO
> 
> WASSUP MARSHON BROOKS?


Dont want to see him go, fuck that, I love my sig, it will be hard to let go of the Martian, The Chef, the Swag Mamba, StarShon Brooks.

I love how Nets are dumb if they trade for Howard. We won 12 games 2 season's ago with little to no hope, BK pulls a Deron trade out of his ass, we are criticized, now that we are likely to trade for Howard its bad? Yeah right, the least of our worries.

From latest report's Nets seem to be 50-50 on trading for Howard.


----------



## Magic

Yeah, that would make the Nets dumb. There is no point in getting a Deron/Dwight combo if you guys aren't likely to win a title. The Nets should want to have the best possible chance at winning a championship and that would come from not trading for him. You guys would just create a Knicks 2.0 if you were to trade for him.


----------



## B-Dawg

Imma make a better Marshon sig if he's traded to O-Town.


----------



## JM

Magic said:


> Yeah, that would make the Nets dumb. There is no point in getting a Deron/Dwight combo if you guys aren't likely to win a title. The Nets should want to have the best possible chance at winning a championship and that would come from not trading for him. You guys would just create a Knicks 2.0 if you were to trade for him.


Not really...

Deron and Dwight will at least be able to play with each other unlike the disaster we see nightly with Melo, Amare and the rest of the circus. They wouldn't be a championship team though, I agree there.


----------



## Joel

Miami switch LeBron to guard John Lucas III :lmao


----------



## El Conquistador

HERE'S JOHNNY


----------



## El Conquistador

11 points from CJ Watson, 24 points from John Lucas... Derrick Rose who?


----------



## Joel Anthony

Bulls might just be able to win a second game against the Heat in the playoffs this year.


----------



## Alicenchains

Miami sucks, jesus.


----------



## Oracle

now dwight is saying he will sign this waiver thing again 

seriously dwight has no idea what he wants to do and is as dumb as a stump


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

yeah and if dwight doesnt come to new jersey through free agency, we would lose deron williams too. great thinking there man!


----------



## Mikey Damage

Heat, lol.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

and also the amount of times d12 has changed his mind about everything, cant take what he says about coming to the nets via free agency as the total truth


----------



## Joel

> “Man, listen, you know my heart, my soul and everything I have is in Orlando,” Howard told RealGM. “I just can’t leave it behind.”
> 
> Dealing with such a big decision was new territory for Howard.
> 
> To help with the process he sought advice from people he believed had his best interest in mind. All the while, his heart remained in Orlando. While he wanted to keep his options open, Howard’s intentions were never to alienate his teammates, coaches or general manager.
> 
> The circumstances, however, spiraled out of control and turned into something he never wanted to happen. Howard was very remorseful for the situation that he created, but eager to turn it around and show everyone who has been hurt by his actions how much he appreciates them and how sorry he is for Wednesday’s events.
> 
> “I have gotten some bad advice,” Howard said. “I apologize for this circus I have caused to the fans of our city. They didn’t deserve none of this. I’m sorry from the bottom of my heart. I will do whatever I can to make this right and do what I was put in Orlando to do.”
> 
> … ”This has been a very hard time,” Howard said. “For me, my family and all of us. The fans deserve a better hero and I will make that happen. I love and appreciate my fans and this city.”


http://hangtime.blogs.nba.com/2012/...ts-in-for-2012-13-in-orlando/?ls=iref:nbahpt1

I hope he does stay and is not bullshitting.


----------



## GOON

What an indecisive moron. I have no respect for this fool.


----------



## JM

Dwight should be traded to New Jersey for every trade asset they have then sign with Orlando via free agency. I'd lol to the moon and back.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

Ellis for... Bogut? Bogut? Ja ja. The guy’s made of glass... might as well have enquired about Oden.


----------



## JM

Some rumours I'm seeing:

- Portland/Lakers/Minny trade is imminent, just sorting out if Portland will get Blake or a pick.
- Celtics interested in Kaman and Hickson
- McGee is being shopped hard by the Wiz but no one seems to want him (lol)
- Nash very likely to stay in Phoenix
- Memphis interested in signing Arenas.


----------



## kobra860

JM said:


> - McGee is being shopped hard by the Wiz but no one seems to want him (lol)


No surprise there. Plus he thinks that he's worth $14 million a year.


----------



## Notorious

So we have to go through this for another year? FML.

Well, at the beginning of the season he would end up remaining with Orlando.


----------



## JM

It would be a legendary twist of all twists if instead of being traded today, Dwight signs an extension.


----------



## Notorious

You know who's the winner in all of this?

Mark Cuban.


----------



## El Conquistador

JM said:


> Some rumours I'm seeing:
> - McGee is being shopped hard by the Wiz but no one seems to want him (lol)







:lmao


----------



## IMPULSE

new york basketball stay losing. on all levels from the i make the coach quit melo, i want to stay in orlando, and fab melo.

he's on a mini lebron status well lebron after the decision. he's just awful and childish. going to watch espn for people's rants.


----------



## Notorious

Leandro Barbosa to the Pacers for a 2nd round pick.
Sam Young to the Sixers for the draft rights of Ricky Sanchez.

The Grizzlies are also considering signing Gilbert Arenas.


----------



## IMPULSE

WWF gets his SCARED COWARD center back.


----------



## Brye

Jesus at those McGee plays. :lmao

Wouldn't mind Kaman ending up on the Celts even if he looks like he could be a serial killer.


----------



## Oracle

anthony carter coming with barbosa


----------



## Notorious

I thought the Raptors released Carter about 2 or 3 weeks ago.

Woj is reporting that Blazers and Nets are in "advanced" talks about sending Gerald Wallace to the Nets. The Blazers are apparently "open for business" and are about to start rebuilding around Aldridge and Batum.

It's official, Dwight has signed the waiver to stay for the 2012-13 season.


----------



## Oracle

delete post


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

notorious_187 said:


> You know who's the winner in all of this?
> 
> Mark Cuban.


How?


----------



## Notorious

Because with no Dwight going to the Nets, the Mavs are now pretty much the frontrunners to sign Deron.

Via Woj:


> Nets close to sending Mehmet Okur, Shawne Williams and a protected 1st round pick to Portland for Gerald Wallace


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

Oh yea they definantly are now thats awesome.(Y)

Surprised Dwight chose to stay in Orlando I was sure he was gone.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

JM said:


> Some rumours I'm seeing:
> 
> - Portland/Lakers/Minny trade is imminent, just sorting out if Portland will get Blake or a pick.
> - Celtics interested in Kaman and Hickson
> - McGee is being shopped hard by the Wiz but no one seems to want him (lol)
> - Nash very likely to stay in Phoenix
> - Memphis interested in signing Arenas.


Nash thing isn't really a rumor. He's made it clear he wants to stay there on numerous occasions and Sarver has no interest in trading him.


----------



## Notorious

It's confirmed.

Gerald Wallace to the Nets for Okur, Shawne Williams and a 1st round pick.


I think once they finally get healthy, the Nets can make a run for the 8th seed.
D-Will/Farmar
Marswag/Morrow
Wallace/Green
Humphries/Williams?
Lopez/Petro?

The frontcourt bench needs help but I think they can still get it done.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

He should give a decent boost to their D which was probably the worst in the league.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Is it confirmed Dwight's opted in? Aldridge reported it a few minutes ago.


----------



## Notorious

So apparently JO wants Danny Ainge to buy him out so he can go play for the Heat.

@BrosOfDestruction: Yeah it's confirmed.


----------



## Oracle

LOL its for a top 3 nets protected pick haha


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

ugh smfh


----------



## Oracle

Blazers have reached agreement in principle to send Gerald Wallace to Nets for 2 players and protected 2012 1st-round pick, source tells Y!

hahahahaha one of the worst trades


----------



## Notorious

So wait, the Nets traded their pick and it's only top 3 protected?

:lmao :lmao


I remember last year the Clippers traded their 1st round pick unprotected and it turned out to be the #1 pick in the draft. :lmao


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

:lmao


fuck me man


----------



## Notorious

I hope the Nets don't think acquiring Gerald Wallace will make Deron stay with them.

Sam Amico is reporting that the Cavs have traded Ramon Sessions to the Lakers.

ESPN has confirmed it:
Ramon Sessions to the Lakers for a future draft pick.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Isn't this draft class considered pretty good too? Nets shot themselves in the foot. They're delusional if they think this trade will convince Deron to stay.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

> Brian Windhorst‏@WindhorstESPN
> About to go up on ESPN.com: Lakers have agreed to a trade for Cavs point guard Ramon Sessions for a future draft pick.


Great deal for the Lakers.


----------



## Notorious

Don't they have 5 PG's now?

Fisher, Blake, Goudelock, Morris and now Sessions.


----------



## Oracle

#Cavs trade Ramon Sessions, Christian Eyenga to Lakers for Luke Walton and Lakers' #1 pick (top 14 protected) in 2012.

that trade is terrible for the cavs now they have to swallow luke walton LOL


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

LUKE!!!!!!


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

None of those four were starting caliber though. Sessions gives them a big boost taking pressure off Kobe since he can handle the ball and create unlike Fisher's corpse. That said, I don't think he can quite space the floor because of his shaky jumper.


----------



## Notorious

Why would the Cavs swallow Luke Walton?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Hypnotiq said:


> #Cavs trade Ramon Sessions, Christian Eyenga to Lakers for Luke Walton and Lakers' #1 pick (top 14 protected) in 2012.
> 
> that trade is terrible for the cavs now they have to swallow luke walton LOL


Wow, they got rid of Walton too, seems even better now.


----------



## Oracle

dan gilbert on the gear making that deal


----------



## Notorious

Well we've got our annual lopsided Lakers trade.

I don't know why the other GM's in the league always bend over for these guys. Literally every trade they make they ALWAYS get the better end of the deal.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

I wouldn't be surprised if Dan Gilbert just pulled the trigger on this trade to genuinely help the Lakers and see the Lakers to beat the Heat. Remember when he guaranteed the Cavs would win a ring before the Heat?


----------



## Notorious

Ric Bucher is reporting that the Spurs & Warriors are in talks of a Stephen Jackson/Richard Jefferson swap, it's Bucher so it's most likely false though.

And apparently the Lakers are still trying to acquire Beasley.

63 minutes left in the deadline.


----------



## Dub

> ESPNChrisPalmer chris palmer
> The only question is figuring out where the Luke Walton statue will go.


lol


----------



## Notorious

Ok I've heard nothing about the Celtics.

I'm starting to get nervous/anxious that something big is about to go down.

Mind you that the Perk trade last year didn't go down till like the last 5 minutes of the deadline.


----------



## Myst

Wow, Ramon Sessions for Luke Walton and his dumb-as-shit contract? Perfect. All that's left is waiving Kapono and trading for Beasley.


----------



## Notorious

Sam Amico is reporting that the Lakers are closing in on acquiring Michael Beasley.

Wonder how lopsided this one will be.

Jason Kapono and a 2nd round pick probably.


----------



## Myst

notorious_187 said:


> Sam Amico is reporting that the Lakers are closing in on acquiring Michael Beasley.
> 
> Wonder how lopsided this one will be.
> 
> *Jason Kapono and a 2nd round pick probably.*



(Y)



Hmm, let's hope so.


----------



## Xist2inspire

Oh, those Lakers. :troll

The Nets must've been hell-bent on making a stupid trade.


----------



## Notorious

Marc Spears is reporting Marcus Camby to the Rockets. Woj adds that the final deal is Marcus Camby for Jonny Flynn, Hasheem Thabeet and a 2nd round pick.

Richard Jefferson for Stephen Jackson is a done deal too according to Spears.

Wow Ric Bucher was actually right about something.


----------



## JM

notorious_187 said:


> I hope the Nets don't think acquiring Gerald Wallace will make Deron stay with them.
> 
> Sam Amico is reporting that the Cavs have traded Ramon Sessions to the Lakers.
> 
> ESPN has confirmed it:
> Ramon Sessions to the Lakers for a future draft pick.


Exactly what I said. Wallace is NO WHERE NEAR enough inventive. I lol at New Jersey, as per usual.


----------



## Myst

New Jersey gave away their pick for Crash? Lol.


----------



## Notorious

I cannot believe Danny Ainge failed to make a deal, not even a minor one like last year when he traded Harangody and Erden for a 2nd round pick, none at all. He made no deal whatsoever. We lost our 1st and 2nd string centers for the season and he does nothing.

I guess Larry Bird was right, Danny was being too greedy.


----------



## Xist2inspire

I actually think Jax is a good pickup for the Spurs. I mean, he can't really be any more of a non-factor than Jefferson was.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

SJax/RJ deal is official now.


----------



## JM

The deadline hasn't passed yet notorious...

Big defensive upgrade for the Spurs. That's for sure.


----------



## Notorious

Plus Jax loves Popovich and Pop don't play that bullshit, so I think there's a good chance Jax can play motivated.

Hey Myst, Kapono was apart of the Cleveland deal.

Edit: It's being reported that the Beasley to Lakers deal is collapsing. God I hope so. I can't deal with two lopsided Laker trades.


----------



## Myst

notorious_187 said:


> Plus Jax loves Popovich and Pop don't play that bullshit, so I think there's a good chance Jax can play motivated.
> 
> Hey Myst, Kapono was apart of the Cleveland deal.
> 
> Edit: It's being reported that the Beasley to Lakers deal is collapsing. God I hope so. I can't deal with two lopsided Laker trades.


Yeah, read Woj's tweet about that a little while go. I'm pleased. Hopefully this means G-Lock is officially Kobe's only back up. Hated Brown randomly putting Kapono in for Kobe when he gives us NOTHING. Can't even shoot anymore.


edit: So the Blazers now have TWO major busts at center. Wow. Flynn is a good pick up though, wouldn't surprise me if Camby retires this year.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Heh, so we didn't get Beasley but Sessions should provide us with the youth, speed, & talent we need at the point.


----------



## JM

All the players Portland got are either team options or UFAs except Shawne Williams. They'll be saving considerable dough.


----------



## Myst

Woj: Let's fix this: The Lakers have traded Derek Fisher and a 2012 first-round pick (via Dallas) for Jordan Hill, league sources tell Y!


Wow. I bet Kobe's mad about this...


----------



## B-Dawg

DWIGHT HOWARD~!

lolnets - Not getting Dwight, and trading a 1st for Gerald Wallace.


----------



## Dub

Fisher gone?


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Ah shit, Kobe's going to be pissed. Let's hope he channel this frustration into some beat 'em down games.


----------



## Dub

> This will be tough on Kobe. He'll have to find a new best friend on the team who he'll never invite to his house.


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Oracle

i think this is the part where fisher retires he's going to get bought out by houston


----------



## Genesis 1.0

DubC said:


> :lmao :lmao


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: Fucking awesome.

I'm still wary of having 2 new players at vital positions trying to acquire chemistry at this stage of a shortened season.


----------



## LarryCoon

Ramon Sessions was a very good trade for Lakers and what the hell are the Nets doing


----------



## B-Dawg

Sessions will be beast for the Lakers. I don't see Houston keeping Fisher, though they may. 3rd string PG.


----------



## JM

Fisher should be bought out and retire. He is not NBA caliber anyway.


----------



## Oracle

he cant go back to the lakers and i dont see any team wanting him chances of him retiring are very high


----------



## Myst

I hope DFish retires. His last game played should be with the Lakers.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

As of 3:15pm

RT @TheMeralcoBolts: NBA league office allowing Lakers to go past the 3pm/EST deadline for the Lakers to get the deal for Michael Beasley.


----------



## Oracle

5 trades in queue at the NBA. <--Not quite over yet. We'll see.


----------



## Myst

C'mon Mitch! Get the 'Super Cool Beas' deal done! They NEED to do TPE for Beas, can't afford to lose Blake now.


----------



## Myst

> WojYahooNBA The Clippers have traded for Washington's Nick Young as part of a three-way deal, source tells Y! Sports



Not a bad for the Clips. He's a pretty good scorer and I'm sure CP3 will minimize his dumb plays/shots.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Yeah, we could really use Beasley, my only concern is that there won't be enough shots for Kobe & Beasley, much less Pau or Bynum.


----------



## B-Dawg

How the fuck did Orlando not make a single deal?


----------



## LarryCoon

Nate Mcmillan has just been fired according to Woj

As part of three-team deal, Nene goes to the Wizards, JaVale McGee to Denver and Nick Young to Clippers, sources tell Y! Sports


----------



## Oracle

heres a move denver will be regretting for a while 

jafail


----------



## Myst

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Yeah, we could really use Beasley, my only concern is that there won't be enough shots for Kobe & Beasley, much less Pau or Bynum.


I don't think it'll be much of an issue. Kobe/Pau/Bynum probably won't be taking as many shots as they do now since they won't have to play as much as they do. I can see Beas play more with Pau than Bynum too since Pau is ridiculously unselfish. Beasley's role will be to be the main scorer off the bench and I doubt they will have much of a problem giving up shots, aside from maybe G-Lock, if he even gets playtime now.


----------



## B-Dawg

Why the fuck would Denver do that? Jesus Christ.


----------



## Xist2inspire

No way Denver's that stupid.....right?


----------



## Myst

WWF said:


> How the fuck did Orlando not make a single deal?


Too busy dealing with Dwight?


And holy shit, the fuck is wrong with Denver? Why would they trade NENE for that idiot?


----------



## Notorious

Why in the blue hell would the Nuggets do this?

Why? Why would anyone trade for JaVale fucking McGee.


----------



## LarryCoon

Playing devil's advocate here, Denver would do that trade because Javale is much younger than Nene, has much more potential and isn't injury prone like Nene is.

And LOL notorious, I told you Portland had a very crowded backcourt at the start of the year. Rumors are Felton and Jamal Crawford were frustrated with Nate McmIllan by their role and playing time.


----------



## Oracle

George karl will just love mcgee


----------



## Notorious

George Karl will absolutely JaVale McGee.

He loves those high IQ players.


----------



## Oracle

LarryCoon said:


> Playing devil's advocate here, Denver would do that trade because Javale is much younger than Nene, has much more potential and isn't injury prone like Nene is.


at least nene has a brain


----------



## Myst

Reading about DJ Augustin to OKC on RealGM...

WTF?


----------



## Notorious

Ok I figured out why Denver did it.

JaVale is an expiring, Nene has like 5 years left on his contract, they probably don't have enough to pay Wilson Chandler (Who can only play for the Nuggets now since he didn't sign an offer sheet), they sign JaVale so they can have cap room to sign Wilson.

Wilson Chandler > Nene. They drafted Kenneth Faried, Nene's replacement. Smart move from Denver.


----------



## El Conquistador

My guess is to play Faried more consistently.


----------



## Xile44

So we have the 5th worst record, Wizards and Raptor's could pass us up, oh well, Prok time to pay for those Lottery Ball's

Currently on *Suicide Watch*


----------



## El Conquistador

Xile44 said:


> So we have the 5th worst record, Wizards and Raptor's could pass us up, oh well, Prok time to pay for those Lottery Ball's
> 
> Currently on *Suicide Watch*


We all told you so before any of these revelations have happened. You were too naive and biased to see it.


----------



## Xile44

Father Flex said:


> We all told you so before any of these revelations have happened. You were too naive and biased to see it.


Because I thought we had the best chance at Howard make's me biased?

Oh well Fuck us times 10


----------



## El Conquistador

No, your bias made you blind.


----------



## B-Dawg

Yo, Xile, tell me how Dwight's ass tastes.


----------



## El Conquistador

Soon to be Deron's ass, too.


----------



## Xile44

Fuck you all.

The fact that every one thinks Dallas are front runner's is laughable. They are 1.4 games out of the 8th spot and Dirk is aging. 

Wallace certainly is not what is gonna persuade Deron to stay but it's a step and it show's the office is willing to try to surround him and that they are confident Deron is staying. 

Deron is never has gotten endorsement's he is getting now. This summer is our chance to surround him with more acquisitions, money, Brooklyn. 
Deron's brother is talking classes in NJ next year so Deron could see him play for his school instead of being far distanced.

To say Dallas is a lock is idiotic.


----------



## Notorious

Frontrunner doesn't mean lock.


----------



## B-Dawg

Trading a likely top 5 or 6 pick for a declining Gerald Wallace shows how desperate and idiotic the Nets are.


----------



## Xile44

notorious_187 said:


> Frontrunner doesn't mean lock.


Oh please you guy's are pointing it out as it is.


----------



## B-Dawg

I don't recall ever endorsing Deron to the Mavs, and I doubt it happens. I kinda want him to stay with the Nets, so at least there'll be one player in New York who's a competent basketball player.


----------



## Myst

WWF said:


> Trading a likely top 5 or 6 pick for a declining Gerald Wallace shows how desperate and idiotic the Nets are.


That has to be the dumbest trade of the deadline.


----------



## Champ

the pick is protected


----------



## Xile44

WWF said:


> Trading a likely top 5 or 6 pick for a declining Gerald Wallace shows how desperate and idiotic the Nets are.


True but who cares, Stern know's Brooklyn needs a top 3 pick, if it gets serious Proky can pay a couple Mill's for it :side:


----------



## B-Dawg

Champ said:


> the pick is protected


Only top 3 protected, where I doubt they'll pick.


----------



## Xile44

Champ said:


> the pick is protected


If its a top 3 pick the Net's keep it if its 4th and up it's Blazer's.


----------



## Champ

:lmao they could've atleast made it top 5


----------



## Xile44

Im embarrassed to be a Net fan, let's shut down Deron for the rest of the year and send Brooks to the D-league


----------



## Magic

Can someone tell me all the trades that went down and stuff? I see Orlando got Dwight back which is LOL, congrats WWF even though a title will never come your way, anything else?


----------



## Joel Anthony

Seeing Derrik Fisher in a Rocket's jersey is going to be weird as fuck.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

rough day to be a nets fan

always a great day to be a scalabrine fan however


----------



## Magic

Blazers fired McMillan? Well we know who the most sought out coach will be.


----------



## Xile44

If im a top recruit I'll be praying I don't get drafted by Portland,


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

GD said:


> rough day to be a nets fan
> 
> always a great day to be a scalabrine fan however


----------



## Magic

Really disappointed we didn't get Beasley, we didn't need Blake and Beasley would have been great off the bench.

PG:Sessions/Goudelock
SG:Bryant/Barnes
SF:MWP/Beasley
PFau/Troy Murphy/McRoberts
C:Bynum/Hill

That's much better than what we have on our bench right now. He can also space the floor, something that we're still lacking.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Magic said:


> Really disappointed we didn't get Beasley, we didn't need Blake and Beasley would have been great off the bench.
> 
> PG:Sessions/Goudelock
> SG:Bryant/Barnes
> SF:MWP/Beasley
> PFau/Troy Murphy/McRoberts
> C:Bynum/Hill
> 
> That's much better than what we have on our bench right now. He can also space the floor, something that we're still lacking.


Agreed. Sessions jumper is very shaky. He just lacks confidence shooting from long range but another ball handler and creator to take pressure off of Kobe is still a big improvement.


----------



## WWE

Father Flex said:


> :lmao



Wooooooooooooooooooooooooow :lmao


----------



## Magic

I wonder how happy IMPULSE is now that McGee is gone.


----------



## WWE

Greg Oden has just been waived by the Trail Blazers

TheScore


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

JaVale McGee is the man


----------



## IMPULSE

Magic said:


> I wonder how happy IMPULSE is now that McGee is gone.


i'm livid. like nene i'm stuck w/ him for four years. young and mcgee made the wizards entertaining. now they'll just be awful w/o the adjectives.


----------



## El Conquistador

Wall and NeNe aren't scaring anybody but at least you get rid of low IQ, selfish players and will in all likelihood, have a top 3 pick in the draft.


----------



## Xile44

Stern owe's us after not giving us Wall. Wizard's got Wall now give us a top 3 pick. 

And did Jamal Crawford stay put in Portland?


----------



## Magic

Doesn't protected mean you have to finish in the top 3 to keep your pick and cant just win it in the lottery? Either way, LOLNETS.


----------



## TJChurch

After my college team won, I flipped over to ESPN, & saw on the ticker the Lakers tossed Walton & Fisher, & got largely nothing for them.

Waiting for them to trade Gasol away for a nickel, & Kobe to express his outrage at all of it from under the mask.


----------



## Magic

Do you not even know of Sessions is? How is he nothing. He's far superior to what Fisher was giving us and what you said is basically opposite. We essentially gave up nothing for a starting PG and a solid backup.


----------



## TJChurch

Magic said:


> Do you not even know of Sessions is? How is he nothing. He's far superior to what Fisher was giving us and what you said is basically opposite. We essentially gave up nothing for a starting PG and a solid backup.


"Session"... That rings a bell to me because I read a lot of books about old bands, & it's what they called musicians used by the mainly-singing groups in the studio. I douybt he will even be worth that much to the team.

Fisher, meanwhile, made key baskets in key games & was a locker room leader. We gave up great stuff for zippo.


----------



## Notorious

Fuck Danny Ainge.

Anyway, my final trade deadline thoughts.
Winner: Spurs if they can get S-Jax to play motivated, which I think he will.
Loser: The LOLNETS.


----------



## IMPULSE

Father Flex said:


> Wall and NeNe aren't scaring anybody but at least you get rid of low IQ, selfish players and will in all likelihood, have a top 3 pick in the draft.


doesn't really mean nothing when the two players were two of the better players on the team. washington still sucks and the contract is awful 13 million for four more years. you don't win nothing your just paying a guy a milli less than what mcgee think he's worth. they also have a second rounder. wizards also don't have lottery luck they needed a top 3 pick last year.

only thing i learn is that the wiz love taking other team crap contracts.


----------



## Notorious

The Nuggets are closing in on signing Wilson Chandler.

Great timing.

Lawson, Gallo, Chandler, Afflalo, & Faried.

:mark:


----------



## IMPULSE

you forgot 14 milli a season aka McGee


----------



## Notorious

I didn't forget him.

There's a reason he wasn't named.


----------



## IMPULSE

you did forget him. players you mentioned tend to get injured. you excluded the knucklehead. i'm making sure he's not spared from your notorious jinxing. it's very simple. so i appreciated if you mentioned him.

only thing going for the clippers is that if they face the lakers in the series than nick young will play at a high level.


----------



## Notorious

IMPULSE I'm starting to believe in my curse.

I've been calling for the Celtics to blow it up all season at the deadline and they didn't make a single move today.


----------



## IMPULSE

can't wait for this time next year where we'll be discussing dwight all over again. people were basically like if he's only extending for one year he's bitch made.

WWF is probably celebrating. Or taping together all the Dwight memorabilia he shredded.


----------



## Notorious

Would be the ultimate LOL if Deron goes to Orlando and they team up there instead of Brooklyn.

But yes IMPULSE, we'll be hearing this at next year's trade deadline when Orlando once again fails to put him around a championship caliber team thanks to their fetish with three point shooters.


----------



## IMPULSE

that imaginary net fan. i refuse to believe they have fans, i think he would go crazy. but iirc orlando is in the luxury or close to it. 

GERALD WALLACE. come on down to brooklyn and watch wallace who we have and gave up a lottery pick for.


----------



## Notorious

Yeah Gerald Wallace, that one time All-Star who's nicknamed Crash, that'll for sure make Deron stay. I mean, who wouldn't want to play with Gerald Wallace?


----------



## Magic

That's impossible, Magic are so over the cap that it would possibly the greatest achievement in GM history if they managed to do it. To do so they would have to trade: Hedo, JRich, Big Baby, Jameer, and Reddick I'd assume.


----------



## B-Dawg

Sign & Trade, *****.


----------



## Magic

Yeah, that's not happening. Don't be retarded.


----------



## Joel Anthony

notorious_187 said:


> Yeah Gerald Wallace, that one time All-Star who's nicknamed Crash, that'll for sure make Deron stay. I mean, who wouldn't want to play with Gerald Wallace?


Gerald Wallace has played on shitty teams his entire career, was a pup on those great Kings teams early on with barely any playing time. Shame, because a player like him deserves much better but will probably never get to contribute his skills to a real contender as he's only getting older n older n older. Show some respect.


----------



## Notorious

Show some respect?

You're talking as if Gerald Wallace is a legend or something, he's had a career that's average at best and he's played like ass this season. As if this guy is supposed to convince Deron to stay in NJ?

Show some respect? :lmao GTFO.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Sure, Gerald Wallace isn't going to get any respect from kids like you who jump on whoever is hot at the moment's bandwagon.


----------



## B-Dawg

Joel Anthony said:


> Sure, Gerald Wallace isn't going to get any respect from kids like you who jump on whoever is hot at the moment's bandwagon.


:tyson:bron:jordan3:kobe3


----------



## Notorious

Joel Anthony said:


> Sure, Gerald Wallace isn't going to get any respect from kids like you who jump on whoever is hot at the moment's bandwagon.


Please explain to me, please explain to me how I have to show respect for Gerald Wallace?

What has he done in his career that is so impressive that I have to respect Gerald Wallace?

Why should Deron Williams stay in New Jersey just because they got Gerald fucking Wallace?

And jump on whatever's hot bandwagon? Yeah I was the main guy loving Linsanity when it happened, you can look through this thread and see it.


----------



## StarzNBarz

fuck linsanity. i knew that shit was a hoax.


----------



## Dan Rodmon

On the Lakers trades...GREAT! Anyone bashing Sessions dont really know the NBA. Hes a young athletic point guard, can play D too. Basically what the Lakers needed! Lakers didnt need a coach on the floor who is far passed his prime. Sessions stats (what teams look for in PGs, assists/points) are better than Fishers AND Blakes. Jordan Hill, another young guy and is also athletic and could produce more than Mcroberts or Walton. In with the new, out with the old. 
The whole loyalty thing on Fisher...Thats BS! Fisher, like everyone else jumped the sinking ship after shaq left...If it wasnt for his sick daughter he would be playing elsewhere anyways. Pau (the guy people wanted traded) was the savior of the Lakers, glad they realized that.


----------



## Oracle

pau actually made a video today about how he was thankful he didnt get traded or someshit 

how sad


----------



## Magic

How is that sad? Because he's happy he's still with an organization?



:lmao has everyone forgotten that Fisher went to the Jazz?


----------



## Brye

Fuck Javale McGee. I don't want that moron on the Nuggets.


----------



## IMPULSE

still mad @ the deadline. you get rid of two clowns but are still stuck with the unproductive one in blatche.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

javale mcgee is amazing :lmao


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

I lol'd at "show some respect" for Gerald Wallace.

Come on, man. Gerald fucking Wallace? Wow.

I'd show some respect to has been legends like Hakeem's corpse with the Raptors, Nique with the Spurs, Ewing with the Magic, Kidd's Mavs run right now, GP with Miami etc. But, Gerald Wallace, a guy who was never that good to begin with and someone the Nets think is actually supposed to convince Deron to stay? Nah.


----------



## LarryCoon

I respect Gerald Wallace but this trade is still the dumbest one this year unless Nets are 100% sure they are getting Dwight


----------



## Alco

Blake can block after all :kobe3


----------



## B-Dawg

Houston waived Terrence Williams. Shame, I've always liked his style of play. He's a beast in 2K as well, but that's beside the point.


----------



## Notorious

The Celtics should pick him up.

He's a lot better than Daniels or Pavlovic.


----------



## B-Dawg

I'd say Orlando should sign him, but the wing is crowded as fuck here.


----------



## Xile44

Gerald Wallace is exactly what the we needed. They needed that slasher/defender. Nets have also not done so well rebounding and definitely didn't get any from Stevenson. Outside of Davis and Barnes there is no draftee that will fill up the SF slot as well as Chrash. Let's not forget deron is still on this team. Also takes a lot of pressure off Brooks. So it's good for now. The summer.... Well see. Nice little trio of Williams Wallace Lopez to go along with Hump and MarShon for the meantime.

Lol if you guy's think Wallace is all the Nets will do in the summer and hope Williams stay's by standing pat this summer with the team we have now, no Wallace is not the one that is gonna decide if Deron stay's (Ridiculous thinking that). The F.O Must no Deron is likely staying because if not than this trade is useless, if so it's good trade. Deron want's to win now and does not want a rebuilding process with many rookies who can take a couple year's to develop. But a questionable one regardless, and don't think Deron has no input in who we trade for and sign. 

Hope we make some nice move's in the summer. We have the the Houston's Pick we can use at around the 14th slot in the draft, whether we trade it or use it. 

Deron-Farmar
Brooks-Morrow
Wallace-Green
Hump- Q Miller ( Rookie)
Lopez

Is what we have now, make some additional move's this could be a nice team. Good starting five.


----------



## Xile44

T-Will? You want him to assist Howard running out of town?
Not much point in signing him unless you have someone who can mentor him and and neutralize him


----------



## B-Dawg

I mostly want him because he's Robin to my Batman in 2K12. He's amazing. :jay2


----------



## Notorious

D-Will opted out and will become a free agent after this season. He said wherever he signs he plans to play there for the rest of his career.


----------



## Xist2inspire

Sounds like Dallas is a good bet to be the front-runner after all.


----------



## Joel

Xile really is on suicide watch now.


----------



## Notorious

The Rockets are gonna buy out Derek Fisher.

I could see the Spurs picking him up since they lost Ford.


----------



## Xile44

We already new this since last season, if he opt's out he could get more money.


----------



## Xist2inspire

notorious_187 said:


> The Rockets are gonna buy out Derek Fisher.
> 
> I could see the Spurs picking him up since they lost Ford.


The Spurs picking up Fish at the tail end of his career would be the ultimate irony, I'd love to see it happen.


----------



## Xile44

Bucks with Monta take on GSW tonight. 
Suns have a shot at the 8th seed in West with Lowry going down, Portland rebuilding, Jazz taking step;s down, and Rubio going down.

Deron, Wallace, Farmae and Lopez are not playing tonight. 
Sadly this may be how the Net's look next year without these guy's.


----------



## Notorious

Who gives a damn about Monta and the Nets?

Z-Bo returns tonight. :mark:


----------



## IMPULSE

i'm watching out for that jinx.

the ironic thing about dwight staying is that gives the imaginary nets fan some strange hope that their pg will stay. apparently he likes living in the area. i doubt he has that revelation.


----------



## Magic

He just said he's signing long term in this FA, which means it wont be the Nets since they're absolutely dreadful. Xile is just in denial right now, like Notorious use to be about the Celtics.

The funny thing is, they made the worst move possible. Instead of just giving up on Deron/Dwight and focusing on the future with this great draft coming up and them having a high pick, they traded the pick for an aging Wallace which won't help them with anything really. Trailblazers are probably incredibly happy right now since their rebuilding phase will probably go a lot faster with two lottery picks.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

billy king shit the bed on this one.


its always a great day to be a scalabrine fan however.


----------



## Dan Rodmon

Magic said:


> How is that sad? Because he's happy he's still with an organization?
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao has everyone forgotten that Fisher went to the Jazz?


Its sad cause Pau's not the problem in L.A. and hes relieved he didnt get traded (punished) I bet. 
On Fisher...thats basically what I said, he left after shaq did to let the Lakers drown, whilst Pau was basically the savior.


----------



## Doddsy_V1

Anyone know if Sessions is playing for the Lakers tonight?


----------



## Dub

Doddsy_V1 said:


> Anyone know if Sessions is playing for the Lakers tonight?


I heard they are physical evaluations today, so who knows. Blake is starting and Darius Morris has been called back up.


----------



## Dan Rodmon

Doddsy_V1 said:


> Anyone know if Sessions is playing for the Lakers tonight?


Unlikely, I hope, but expect him Sunday or next week. T-Wolves wont give us trouble though, especially with Rubio out.


----------



## Notorious

:lmao

So before the Lakers traded Derek Fisher to the Rockets, Fisher was originally apart of the deal that would've acquired the Lakers Michael Beasley. The Wolves GM agreed to it but the Wolves owner vetoed it.

:lmao


----------



## Magic

:lmao VETO POWER CONTINUES. I thought it was suppose to be Blake that we sent, which is who we should have sent.


----------



## Notorious

It was a three-team trade with the Lakers, Blazers and Wolves. The Lakers would get Beasley, the Wolves get Crawford, the Blazers would get Fisher and I think a draft pick.


----------



## Oracle

Darren Collison is the worst starting point guard in the league 

he fucking sucks


----------



## Magic

No, Fisher....................oh wait. :kobe3


----------



## Oracle

id rather fisher honestly at least he can pass the ball and get his teamates open


----------



## Notorious

The Pacers really should start George Hill.


----------



## Oracle

i agree maybe they might now we got Barbosa to provide the 2nd unit with scoring


----------



## Notorious

The Heat led by 27 at halftime. A little over 6 minutes left and the Sixers trail by 5.

An epic choke in the making, LET'S GO SIXERS!


----------



## Joel Anthony

The epic choke was at the Bucks earlier in the year.


----------



## Notorious

:lmao

He's lucky Scal didn't step in.


----------



## Oracle

good i hate boozer wish pryzbilla hooked him right in the jaw


----------



## Dan Rodmon

Sessions inc.


----------



## Myst

Sessions already got in 2 layups! That's 2 more layups than how many Blake and Fish had all season!

:no:


----------



## Champ

some shady ass reffing in this raps/grizzlies game


----------



## Magic

Our bench has 21 points with Sessions leading the way. Holy shit. :mark:


----------



## Myers

Fisher was the only point guard in the league that needed a set up lol.

Sessions is looking good so far, even if it's only been one quarter.


----------



## TJChurch

I'll have to see if I can find a Laker game on TV sometime soon. Hard to believe they could be any better without Fish & Walton though. Why not trade Kobe, Pau, & the coach, & move to a different city? (or just wait for notorious to be a fan... & then not...)

If Fisher gets free again, sign that boy up! I heard Turiaf will be waived soon, so grab him too!


----------



## Notorious

Meh, the Kings?

I had a bad feeling about this game.


----------



## LarryCoon

Spurs choking their lead pretty badly and Z-bo finally returned.


----------



## Myers

TJChurch said:


> I'll have to see if I can find a Laker game on TV sometime soon. Hard to believe they could be any better without Fish & Walton though. Why not trade Kobe, Pau, & the coach, & move to a different city? (or just wait for notorious to be a fan... & then not...)
> 
> If Fisher gets free again, sign that boy up! I heard Turiaf will be waived soon, so grab him too!


You do know that walton hasn't played in like two years right?


----------



## Notorious

I'd love to know what went through Danny Ainge's head at the trade deadline.

The Celtics frontcourt is already pretty bad, we lose our 1st and 2nd string center both for the season, but he does absolutely nothing at the trade deadline. To be honest, I'd rather have JaVale fucking McGee than have Greg Stiemsma playing 25 minutes a game.

And also what the hell is wrong with Doc Rivers? He never rests any of the vets (We're the only team with a lot of vets that do that btw: Spurs, Mavs, Hawks, Suns, etc. they all rest their vets). Adding to that, Doc has a fucking 8 man rotation. KG has been playing phenomenal, but Doc's gonna burn him out before the playoffs start. Ray Allen and Pierce too probably. Not only that but Doc refuses to play our rookies, E'Twaun Moore is better than both Keyon Dooling and Avery Bradley but he'd rather play the latter, there should be no reason why JaJuan Johnson shouldn't be apart of the rotation. I hate Doc Rivers.

I would've loved to acquire Chris Kaman at the deadline, he's been putting up some very good numbers since Okafor went down with the Hornets. Adding to the fact that the Hornets were trading him to the Warriors for Brandon Rush, Kwame Brown, and a 2nd round pick before Milwaukee appeared in the equation. (We could put together a package similar or better than that).

Danny Ainge really dropped the ball at the deadline, I'd rather him blow up the team at the deadline than do absolutely nothing.


----------



## TJChurch

Myers said:


> You do know that walton hasn't played in like two years right?


I know how this works... You ask me the question, I say I didn't know that, & you all tell me it's not really true, neg-rep me, & send this thread way off-topic laughing at me.

I'll just say I didn't know that, but neither did/do you.


----------



## Brye

notorious_187 said:


> I'd love to know what went through Danny Ainge's head at the trade deadline.
> 
> The Celtics frontcourt is already pretty bad, we lose our 1st and 2nd string center both for the season, but he does absolutely nothing at the trade deadline. To be honest, I'd rather have JaVale fucking McGee than have *Greg Stiemsma* playing 25 minutes a game.
> 
> And also what the hell is wrong with Doc Rivers? He never rests any of the vets (We're the only team with a lot of vets that do that btw: Spurs, Mavs, Hawks, Suns, etc. they all rest their vets). Adding to that, Doc has a fucking 8 man rotation. KG has been playing phenomenal, but Doc's gonna burn him out before the playoffs start. Ray Allen and Pierce too probably.


I think he has some use to him, tbh. He's nothing amazing but I don't hate him.

Agreed on the vets, the team is just so banged up right now.


----------



## chronoxiong

I'm so happy seeing the Kings beat the Celtics right now. Again, they hardly blow out their opponents so it's a rare site to see. I just wonder how Bill Walton feels about his son being traded.


----------



## Notorious

Brye said:


> I think he has some use to him, tbh. He's nothing amazing but I don't hate him.
> 
> Agreed on the vets, the team is just so banged up right now.


I don't hate Steamer either, I like him, I want to see him do good in the NBA.

But there's no way he should be getting minutes like that on a playoff team.


----------



## Myers

TJChurch said:


> I know how this works... You ask me the question, I say I didn't know that, & you all tell me it's not really true, neg-rep me, & send this thread way off-topic laughing at me.
> 
> I'll just say I didn't know that, but neither did/do you.


Well I did know that, and I don't red rep people unless they do it to me, there's no point to red rep someone for their opinion...but I'll still laugh at you.


----------



## Magic

Notorious what happen to your love of Greg?


----------



## Notorious

Magic said:


> Notorious what happen to your love of Greg?


I still am a Steamer fan but there's something called reality. And reality is, Steamer shouldn't be playing 25 minutes a game on a playoff team. He's not there yet, he has the potential to be if he cut down on his fouling and became a better rebounder. He's a good shot blocker with a decent mid-range jumper but that's it.


----------



## Magic

TJChurch said:


> I know how this works... You ask me the question, I say I didn't know that, & you all tell me it's not really true, neg-rep me, & send this thread way off-topic laughing at me.
> 
> I'll just say I didn't know that, but neither did/do you.


Walton has played sparingly over the last 2 seasons and was a waste of cap and useless to the team. Fisher was as well, he was a locker room leader but absolutely useless on the court.


----------



## LarryCoon

Westbrook carried this team back in the game, now he's taking them out of it smh


----------



## Notorious

The Thunder's late game execution is really bad.

It's basically them chucking three's (Durant) or a horrible attempt at driving to the paint (Westbrook).


Watching this Spurs game...Pop rested Manu despite playing arguably the best team in the NBA, also I remember the Spurs were on a 11 game winning streak and Pop rested both Parker & Duncan yet Doc Rivers won't rest the Celtics vets if we're playing the Bobcats with their whole starting 5 injured.


----------



## LarryCoon

Thunder has to rely on Westbrook heavily. He's been good at getting to the rim in the last few plays but there has to be more movement and he has to learn to pass out of the drive.


----------



## Magic

I said that a long time ago and said it like a month ago again and people laughed at me, in particular IMPULSE. They have no real game plan and Harden usually just stands in on the three point line not moving.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Z-Bo with 25 pts. and 9 z-bounds in his return... tightwork


----------



## Notorious

IIRC I agreed with you Magic.

Even though they lost to the Raptors tonight, I'm still sticking with my pick of the Grizzlies going to the Finals. I don't understand the Sam Young, he's a much better backup for Rudy Gay than Dante Cunningham and was a big part of the playoff run last year. Also not having Darrell Arthur hurts. A second unit lineup of Selby/Mayo/Young/Arthur/Speights would've been productive IMO.


----------



## Dan Rodmon

Loving the "new" Lakers already. 
And woo wee them Kings spanking the Celtics! While on the Kings I feel like they'll be legit contenders within 3 seasons if managed correctly. Nothing like early 2000s but hopefully get a ring.


----------



## Oracle

the kings ? there miles off the mark they only have one good young player in Cousins and he's a bit of a nutcase 
and tyreke evans wont lead them anywhere he has no position


----------



## Notorious

If Tyreke Evans develops a solid jumper over the offseason, then he's an All-Star IMO.

We already knew DeMarcus Cousins is a great player, Marcus Thornton is good in his role as the 3rd option on offense he's a gifted scorer, Jimmer is a solid backup PG, they have big men like Chuck Hayes or Jason Thompson who are intangibles players, Francisco Garcia and Donte Greene are decent backups. Keith Smart isn't a bad coach.

All in all, imagine if the Kings draft Harrison Barnes.
Thomas/Fredette
Evans/Thornton
Barnes/Garcia
Thompson/FA
Cousins/Hayes

If Cousins, Thomas and Thornton continue to improve and Evans gets that jumper, add in improvements from Jimmer plus the drafting of Barnes...I think they can sneak in the playoffs.


----------



## Notorious

Since the deadline, has passed I guess I'll make my predictions for the rest of the season.

*East*
1. Chicago
2. Miami
3. Orlando
4. Philadelphia
5. Atlanta
6. Boston
7. Indiana
8. Milwaukee
9. New York
10. Cleveland
11. Detroit
12. New Jersey
13. Toronto
14. Washington
15. Charlotte
*West*
1. Oklahoma City
2. San Antonio
3. Memphis
4. L.A. Lakers
5. L.A. Clippers
6. Denver
7. Dallas
8. Phoenix
9. Houston
10. Minnesota
11. Utah
12. Portland
13. Sacramento
14. Golden State
15. New Orleans


----------



## Dan Rodmon

Hypnotiq said:


> the kings ? there miles off the mark they only have one good young player in Cousins and he's a bit of a nutcase
> and tyreke evans wont lead them anywhere he has no position


Mark my words. The Maloofs are gonna come up with something, like I said within 3 seasons...a lot of retired big men are high on Cousins, Im sure one of em (most likely Webber) will steer him in the right direction. All but 4? of the roster are under 4 years in the NBA. Give them time to develop and learn the game (NBA style), throw in a playoff experienced veteran and expect a top notch draft pick for at least 1 more season and bam. Basically insert what Notorious said as well. (Y)


----------



## Notorious

The Kings are next young team to make the playoff push along with the Pistons.


----------



## LarryCoon

The more I watch OKC games, the more I'm convinced Durant is this close to Lebron in MVP discussion only because people were butthurt about watching a 1 hour special and that Westbrook isn't appreciated as much. Westbrook is the best creator on this team and Westbrook is the key to creating a lot of shots for Durant, Ibaka, Perkins and Cook. Westbrook's inability to pass and create a play after luring 3 defenders is also the reason why OKC is having all these problems.


----------



## Dan Rodmon

LarryCoon said:


> The more I watch OKC games, the more I'm convinced Durant is this close to Lebron in MVP discussion only because people were butthurt about watching a 1 hour special and that Westbrook isn't appreciated as much. Westbrook is the best creator on this team and Westbrook is the key to creating a lot of shots for Durant, Ibaka, Perkins and Cook. Westbrook's inability to pass and create a play after luring 3 defenders is also the reason why OKC is having all these problems.


If Nash didnt want to stay loyal to phoenix he would of made the perfect trade for westbrook. Would have benefited both teams. OKC is gonna be one of those teams that just cant win a championship (current roster) like Miami(current roster) *IMO*.


----------



## Notorious

To be honest, you could really make a strong case that Westbrook has had a better season than Durant.

If LeBron doesn't win MVP this year, the award has no credibility whatsoever IMO.


----------



## Dan Rodmon

In other news...really disappointed on the whole Fisher thing. Whether its cause hes gonna be bought out or hes just being unprofessional, I DONT want to see him back with the Lakers by some weird twist of fate. He should have been suited up right now and be there for Lakers/Rockets on Tues. and hes prolonging Hills debut with the Lakers. :flip


----------



## Notorious

LOL at the Clippers getting owned currently by the Rockets. Mind you that the Rockets starting lineup is Dragic/Lee/Budinger/Scola/Dalembert and the only players on the bench are Patrick Patterson, Marcus Morris and Courtney Fortson & Greg Smith (Two D-Leaguers).

The Clippers are 9-11 since Chauncey got hurt, were 15-7 before he got hurt.


----------



## Dan Rodmon

Used to be a hardcore Clippers fan but then they became a cocky bunch. Enjoying their little "downfall".


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Officiating was pretty weak this game (inconsistent on both ends). CP3 took over in the 4th though albeit a couple of calls he got were highly questionable. Oh, and Scola sucked ass.


----------



## Notorious

Luis Scola has quietly had a really horrible year.

I LOL at those Laker fans who thought the their offer for CP3 was better for the Hornets than the Clipper one.

The Hornets would be stuck with Luis Scola and Kevin Martin who are both having their worst seasons as starters, Lamar Odom who has been beyond awful, but hey...at least they'd have Goran Dragic.


----------



## Magic

Luis Scola isn't having a bad season at all. 

Martin is averaging what he normally does so I don't see the problem with him. He's taken less shots, but he's never really been an efficient scorer.

You're right though. I'd much rather have a terrible pick, a player that has ONLY PLAYED TWO GAMES, someone that is going to leave in FA, and Aminu.


----------



## Notorious

That player that has only played two games is better than any player the Hornets would get in the Lakers deal. Also come on now, who would've predicted when the trade was made that Gordon would only play 2 games?

Also the Hornets have the second best chance at getting the #1 pick this offseason as well as another lottery pick with the Wolves pick. If they have Scola, Martin, Dragic & Odom their chances at getting the #1 pick aren't as likely.

Btw, the current Hornets would probably be right there with the Suns, Jazz, and Blazers record-wise if it wasn't for injuries. Eric Gordon, Carl Landry, Emeka Okafor and Jarrett Jack have all missed a significant amount of time at one point. Gordon's only played 2 games, Landry and Okafor have been out since the end of January, Jack was only out for like 2 or 3 weeks, Ariza was too. At one point in February for like 2 weeks the Hornets were playing without their starting PG, SG, PF, and C.

All in all, I'd rather have Gordon, the projected #2 pick and #13 picks than have the Lakers package and be an average team stuck in the 8-12 seeds of the West.


----------



## Oracle

notorious_187 said:


> If Tyreke Evans develops a solid jumper over the offseason, then he's an All-Star IMO.
> 
> We already knew DeMarcus Cousins is a great player, Marcus Thornton is good in his role as the 3rd option on offense he's a gifted scorer, Jimmer is a solid backup PG, they have big men like Chuck Hayes or Jason Thompson who are intangibles players, Francisco Garcia and Donte Greene are decent backups. Keith Smart isn't a bad coach.
> 
> All in all, imagine if the Kings draft Harrison Barnes.
> Thomas/Fredette
> Evans/Thornton
> Barnes/Garcia
> Thompson/FA
> Cousins/Hayes
> 
> If Cousins, Thomas and Thornton continue to improve and Evans gets that jumper, add in improvements from Jimmer plus the drafting of Barnes...I think they can sneak in the playoffs.


Jimmer will be a bust mark my words he will suck


----------



## Notorious

I see Jimmer having a career like Steve Blake realistically.


----------



## Magic

the point was to make them a team that they can sell, being a playoff team(which I think they would have been with the Lakers' deal) would have made them more marketable.


----------



## El Conquistador

The Kings are all chuckers. No comradery at all.


----------



## Notorious

They would not have been a playoff team with the Lakers deal.

The current 8 teams in the playoffs for the West are all better than what the Hornets would've been after that trade.


----------



## Oracle

i can see the steve blake comparison


----------



## JM

Why is Jae Crowder projected to go as late as he is in the draft?


----------



## Joel

Omer just pulled of flop of the season. It was a foul, but he sold the hell out of it. Looked like the guy got shot :lol


----------



## El Conquistador

It took Asik awhile but he's really learned the finite details of the American basketball game well.


----------



## PGSucks

Looks like Phoenix is headed for another skid. Our next 4 games are against: Houston (whose bench has DESTROYED ours twice), Miami, Orlando, and Indiana.


----------



## Notorious

Meh, I'm not gonna rant about the Celtics today.

We did lose to a better team.


----------



## Brye

KENNETH FARIED BEAST MODE


----------



## Notorious

Brye said:


> KENNETH FARIED BEAST MODE


(Y)

He's my favorite rookie now since Rubio's done for the year. I love him on my fantasy team, I wish I could make him a keeper but hopefully I'll get him next year.

18 points on 100% FG% & FT% along with 18 rebounds.

:jordan2


----------



## TJChurch

Magic said:


> Walton has played sparingly over the last 2 seasons and was a waste of cap and useless to the team. Fisher was as well, he was a locker room leader but absolutely useless on the court.


"Sparingly" is more than not at all, though, which proves the poster who made that claim was wrong.

Would LOVE to see Fisher get bought-out or something & back where he belongs in Hollywood.


----------



## Notorious

Deron had 20 points on 24 shots tonight.

:lmao


----------



## JM

JM said:


> Why is Jae Crowder projected to go as late as he is in the draft?


I ASKED A QUESTION HERE PEOPLE.


----------



## Notorious

I honestly don't know, he should be projected as at least a first round pick. Most mock drafts I've seen have him going as an early 2nd round pick.


----------



## JM

Ya from I've seen they have him around 10th in the 2nd round. Looks easy first round to me.


----------



## Joel

WHAT A GUY!


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

How about if it was Monta Ellis for Al Horford instead of Bogut?

Warriors get their long-term big man from next season. Hawks get added scoring firepower to give it a shake this season (and next). Ellis would most likely pull 6th man duty, but he could just as easily be a candidate to start at point or shooting guard depending on the team their facing.


----------



## Perfect Poster

I know it's the MSU homer coming out of me, but a team with a late first rounder should draft Draymond Green. The guy is kinda the jack of all trades. He can shoot, he can rebound, he can run the offense, he is a leader, and I could see him as a solid first or second option off the bench. He's older so his potential might not be as high, but he's a guy that can give you a little bit of everything off the bench. And as his performance each year has improved mightily, from 6th man to starter to Big 10 POY.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

CP3 with another clutch performance once again, really carrying the Clipps right now. He didn't get much help with Butler, Mo, Nick Young and Foye all stinking up the floor. Foye did hit a couple of clutch shots though and Young seemed like he was getting ignored a bit. Don't know if it has anything to do with it being his first game. Also, Griffin was horrible on defense getting worked by Monroe, not knowing how to box out and then falling back on cheap tactics pulling his jersey and whatnot. I just hate how Paul isn't aggressive from the get-go and is looking to get his team involved in the first half and then becoming a scorer in the fourth. Some of these games probably wouldn't come down to the wire if he's more assertive throughout the game.


----------



## Notorious

Wilson Chandler has officially re-signed with the Nuggets on a four year, $37 million deal.

Good for the Nuggets. I love the Gallo/Chandler combo, although only bad thing about the signing is reduced minutes for Corey Brewer who should get minutes over Rudy Fernandez but that's not gonna happen. This is the Nuggets roster now:

Lawson/Miller/Stone
Afflalo/Fernandez
Gallo/Chandler/Brewer/Hamilton
Faried/Harrington
McGee/Mozgov/Birdman/Koufos

That's a solid roster, a lot of depth.


----------



## El Conquistador

Is it weird that I like Chris Bosh but despise the Heat?


----------



## Notorious

He's my favorite Heat player by far.


----------



## Joel

Bosh is a good guy. Loves the cock, but that doesn't make him a bad person.


----------



## drixxy

hey guys, since im new, I'd like to day, I'm a Laker Fan. (Y)


----------



## Notorious

Fuck the Lakers.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Joel said:


> Bosh is a good guy. Loves the cock, but that doesn't make him a bad person.


----------



## Myst

Joel said:


> Bosh is a good guy. Loves the cock, but that doesn't make him a bad person.


Mhmm.


----------



## Notorious

Bosh is the gayest looking/acting straight man I've ever seen.

Ball Don't Lie might be my favorite basketball quote. Made famous by the greatest anti-referee player ever.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

notorious_187 said:


> Bosh is the gayest looking/acting straight man I've ever seen.


----------



## Notorious

Chris Duhon sucks.

Glen Davis does too.

And right after I type that Glen Davis steals the ball on defense leading to a Duhon three on the other end. lulz.


----------



## Joel

Orlando's gameplan is absolutely awful...

Watch the cunts destroy Chicago tomorrow now that I have said this :no:


----------



## B-Dawg

How? They've beaten the Heat twice already w/ the same gameplan. It's just sloppy basketball this quarter. Too many TOs. They beat Chicago like last week, with Rose, btw.


----------



## Magic

:lmao it's an AWFUL, ABSOLUTELY AWFUL gameplan. Why? Because it will NEVER lead to a championship because it relies far too much on threes. Orlando proves my case every year, they will once agian this year, when they all go cold at once and lose another series.


----------



## Notorious

Bruce Bowen and his bow ties. :lmao

Still one of the greatest defenders of all-time though, and deserves to get his jersey retired by the Spurs (Which is getting retired next season I think).

The Blazers this season were such a disappointment, especially because of how hot they started off. I really can't think about a team in recent memory that started off the season like the Blazers did and mid-way through the year at the deadline had to blow the team up.


----------



## Magic

The Jazz, last year.

Lakers 7 turnovers in 6 minutes. Come the fuck on.


----------



## Joel

WWF said:


> How? They've beaten the Heat twice already w/ the same gameplan. It's just sloppy basketball this quarter. Too many TOs. They beat Chicago like last week, with Rose, btw.


Because it's too reliant on making threes. I get that Orlando has some very good three point shooters and want to make the most of that, but the shot is not going to go for them every night and when it doesn't, it usually ends up bad for Magic.

I agree that tonight, that sloppy play was a big factor to your downfall, but still, I saw some contested threes taken.


----------



## PGSucks

The current score is more bad play by the Rockets than good play by the Suns, for anyone wondering


----------



## Notorious

Magic said:


> The Jazz, last year.
> 
> Lakers 7 turnovers in 6 minutes. Come the fuck on.


The Jazz were never as high as the #2 seed last year.

Besides, they didn't blow it up at the deadline because of bad play...they blew it up because of locker room problems.


----------



## Magic

I think they were the second seed last year, right behind the Spurs, at the very least they were third seed and very close to the second seed in the beginning. They started out amazing, then started losing a lot, then the locker room problems came which caused them to blow everything up.


----------



## Dub

What an ugly 1st half.


----------



## drixxy

notorious_187 said:


> Fuck the Lakers.


fuck you! lol


----------



## B-Dawg

They're garbage.


----------



## drixxy

WWF said:


> They're garbage.


L.A?


----------



## PGSucks

So, why is Kobe shooting such a ridiculously awful percentage tonight? Is Raja Bell finally stopping him in something other than a Game 7?

EDIT: looks like Bell isn't even playing. I'm stupid. Carry on.


----------



## Notorious

Kobe 2-18 tonight.











The Suns have the 2nd best record in the NBA since the All-Star break and are now over .500. I predicted that they would take advantage of their competition for the 8th seed all having their own issues, sucks that the Suns next game is against the Heat in Miami though.


----------



## LarryCoon

Kobe had a bad game tonight. Should've stayed with Bynum-Gasol-Barnes-Sessions-Gouldelock lineup a bit more


----------



## Dan Rodmon

Bad Lakers game. 
So where does everyone think Fish will end up? My picks...
Boston
Orlando
San Antonio
Atlanta
Chicago


----------



## chronoxiong

3-20? 3-20? Are you kidding me? Steve Blake only took one shot. Metta World Peace is exclusive to the 3-point line now and only took 2 shots. Bynum and Gasol had great games and they didn't get the ball more? I hate to say this guys because Kobe is one of the greatest of all-time, but he's back to his ball hogging days. That's a horrible shooting day. Kobe had the worst +/- ratio out of the team for the game too.

I'm glad the Kings got their 2nd straight win and against the T'Wolves. Marcus Thornton lead the team in scoring again and they played without Tyreke Evans again who had to nurse his ankle injury. Continue to play hard every game guys. Not just against the Playoff teams.


----------



## Myst

Mike Brown needs to grow a pair and bench Kobe when he plays like the way he did last night. Kobe played ridiculously selfish ball and so did Bynum to an extent, it's what led to all the turnovers. Bynum never wants to kick out of the double/triple team and re-post. I get that he's trying learn how to handle double teams but to NEVER EVER pass out of them? He played really well outside of that.


----------



## Magic

:lmao you can't bench Kobe. He has to stand up to Kobe and tell him to stop and tell him to pass, but you can't bench him at this stage. Literally. The same reason you can't bench Lebron in the foruth if he's doing nothing or Durant if he's chucking long threes. These guys are unbenchable, but they are coachable. You just need to stand the fuck up to them.


----------



## drixxy

Dan Rodmon said:


> Bad Lakers game.
> So where does everyone think Fish will end up? My picks...
> Boston
> Orlando
> San Antonio
> Atlanta
> Chicago


Clippers, Thus staying in LA


----------



## JM

Myst said:


> Mike Brown needs to grow a pair and bench Kobe when he plays like the way he did last night. Kobe played ridiculously selfish ball and so did Bynum to an extent, it's what led to all the turnovers. Bynum never wants to kick out of the double/triple team and re-post. I get that he's trying learn how to handle double teams but to NEVER EVER pass out of them? He played really well outside of that.


This is kinda funny because when I watched LA play Miami last week or whenever Bynum was kicking out and reposting great. Growing pains. Hopefully he doesn't cripple himself before he develops his full potential.


----------



## Magic

Nah, JM, he does do it. He just doesn't do it on a consistent basis and sometimes just chooses to always force those difficult shots. Same with Kobe, he's inconsistent with his shot selection and it's annoying as a fan. Bynum has grown A LOT in this one year though. How good he could have been right now if it were not for those injuries is amazing to think about tbh. I do think he can still turn himself in a franchise player once Kobe retires though and can be that star that every team needs.


----------



## El Conquistador

Rose talked to Nick Friedell and mentioned that his groin hasn't gotten any better. He will miss tonight and Wednesday at the very least.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005

Anybody in the NY/NJ area interested in a couple of courtside Nets/Cavs tickets for tonights game? Asking for 350 for the pair. 

Section: Courtside 3

Row: BB

Seats: 9 and 10

Tickets will be emailed to be printed immediately by buyer.


----------



## LarryCoon

JM said:


> This is kinda funny because when I watched LA play Miami last week or whenever Bynum was kicking out and reposting great. Growing pains. Hopefully he doesn't cripple himself before he develops his full potential.


This is the third game I watched in full that I wished they would've gone to Bynum instead of Kobe. Bynum was dominating ever double team Utah was putting against him after his slow start in the first.


----------



## Notorious

The three teams that are leading to sign Derek Fisher are the Thunder, Bulls, and Heat.

I think the Thunder are most likely considering Eric Maynor is gone for the season and plus he'll be a great locker room leader for them.


----------



## El Conquistador

No thanks, Fish. We don't want you in Chicago. John Lucas III > YOU.


----------



## Notorious

The Kings have bought out J.J. Hickson.

I hope Danny picks him up.


----------



## Oracle

wow the cavs made out like bandits in that trade for him 

and he's been god awful this season


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

http://www.nba.com/lakers/video/2012/03/19/120318jazzbryant-2039161/index.html

Kobe is fucking hilarious with his dry sense of humor. These were some of the dumbest questions I've heard and it's not surprising why he responded that way. Basketball interviews in general are pretty horrific.

Interviewer: "Were you unhappy with your shot selection at all?" 
Kobe: "Are you kidding... I didn't force anything, it was all easy looks. Took only took 20 shots." :kobe3

Interviewer: "Was your confidence shaken up when you went up for the last one?"
Kobe: "Oh, extremely." :kobe

Interviewer: "Kobe, has your confidence ever been shaken in your career?"
Kobe: "All the time." :kobe2

GOAT.


----------



## Xile44




----------



## Notorious

Shocking, I know. But I have faith that he will do good this season.


----------



## Magic

:lmao Kobe is great.


----------



## B-Dawg

inb4 Orlando loses to the Bulls w/o Rose a week after beating the Bulls w/ Rose.


----------



## El Conquistador

If Boozer doesn't consistently take RYNO in the post and dominate him, we should cut him.


----------



## Notorious

Omer Asik is a good defender, which annoys me as to why he flops so much.

JL3 > Every Orlando point guard.


----------



## El Conquistador

#here'sjohnny


----------



## Joel

Lucas LOVES these teams from Florida :lmao

Edit: Fucking love Taj.


----------



## Xile44

Kyrie is clutch as hell, the way he take's over the 4th Q is unbelievable.
Tristian had 27 points and 12 Rebounds 

Crash is a huge improvement at our SF slot, wow 27 point's and 12 rebound's to go along with a block


----------



## Notorious

Joakim just slaughtered Fat Mamba.


----------



## B-Dawg

Not really. He was already dunking it then his dumbass decides to fly into him like he's jumping into one of those Velcro walls @ the carnival.


----------



## Notorious

JOHN LUCAS!!!

DON'T DO IT TO EM!!!!!

Noah hitting jumpers, :lmao :lmao.

All this game needs now is a Daniel Orton appearance.


----------



## chronoxiong

85-59? I thought that was a college basketball final score until I realized there aren't any games tonight. What a pathetic showing for the team that Dwight chose to be loyal to.

In other news, the Kings released JJ Hickson. This was the guy that was supposed to be the centerpiece of a proposed Amare Stoudemire trade back then. What the hell happened here? Petrie traded away Casspi and a protected 1st round pick for this guy? This might be one of Petrie's worst moves in the recent years.


----------



## Notorious

I wonder how stupid the Cavs feel now for refusing to trade Hickson for Amar'e.

:lmao


----------



## El Conquistador

WWF said:


> inb4 Orlando loses to the Bulls w/o Rose a week after beating the Bulls w/ Rose.


inAFTER Orlando, the 3rd best team in the East, lost to the Bulls without Rose and Rip.


----------



## B-Dawg

***** please, like not having Rip means anything. He's played in like 15 games.


----------



## El Conquistador

And a physically battered Luol Deng, who can't shoot because of an ailing wrist that has needed surgery for four weeks now.


----------



## Notorious

Fuck the Bulls and Magic, my aggin Wilson Chandler is back and looks more tatted than Birdman.


I think Cheryl Miller likes women more than Reggie.


----------



## Myst

notorious_187 said:


> Fuck the Bulls and Magic, my aggin Wilson Chandler is back and looks more tatted than Birdman.
> 
> 
> I think Cheryl Miller likes women more than Reggie.


Lol Reggie does seem a little suspect...


----------



## TJChurch

Myst said:


> Lol Reggie does seem a little suspect...


Killed me to see him doing commentary on NCAA this weekend.


----------



## Myst

BrosOfDestruction said:


> http://www.nba.com/lakers/video/2012/03/19/120318jazzbryant-2039161/index.html
> 
> Kobe is fucking hilarious with his dry sense of humor. These were some of the dumbest questions I've heard and it's not surprising why he responded that way. Basketball interviews in general are pretty horrific.
> 
> Interviewer: "Were you unhappy with your shot selection at all?"
> Kobe: "Are you kidding... I didn't force anything, it was all easy looks. Took only took 20 shots." :kobe3
> 
> Interviewer: "Was your confidence shaken up when you went up for the last one?"
> Kobe: "Oh, extremely." :kobe
> 
> Interviewer: "Kobe, has your confidence ever been shaken in your career?"
> Kobe: "All the time." :kobe2
> 
> GOAT.


:lol

Just saw the video. <3 Kobe, make your damn shots though.


----------



## Notorious

Rick Carlisle has to lead all coaches in technicals received this season.


----------



## El Dandy

Yeah I had no idea Warrior fans had such an emotional attachment to Kwame Brown.


----------



## Oracle

how slow are golden state fans? seriously booing your owner is dog monta was leading them no where and they traded him for someone that plays the most important position in the league.

real classy.


----------



## Champ

thought I was watching a wwe promo for a second

great heel work by the owner and the random dude that came in to tell the fans to show respect


----------



## Joel

Champ said:


> thought I was watching a wwe promo for a second
> 
> great heel work by the owner and the random dude that came in to *tell the fans to show respect*


Reminded me of the Heat fan demanding respect for Gerald Wallace.


----------



## Notorious

Derek Fisher is expected to sign with the Thunder once he clears waivers. That's too bad for the Lakers, he'll tell them all four of the Lakers plays.

1. Kobe iso
2. Bynum or Gasol post up
3. Lob to Bynum.
4. Kobe iso


----------



## Xile44

Deron getting accustomed to many of the opportunities he has playing in Brooklyn. 

Also Nets announced today they have a store deal with Addidas, so that's 400 Million rumor is looking real.

Chris Kaman apparently has been waived


----------



## Notorious

Chris Kaman waived?

COME ON DANNY!!!!

Edit: Wait, what's your source?

Oh and the Kings have signed Terrence Williams to a 10-day contract...never has there been a team more fitting for a player.


----------



## B-Dawg

Yeah man, maybe Kaman can prevent the Celtics from finishing under .500.

Isn't T-Will like the 8th SF on their roster?


----------



## Notorious

He's the 5th along with Garcia, Outlaw, Honeycutt and Greene.


----------



## Xile44

> Sam Amick ‏ @sam_amick
> Since someone asked,source close to New Orleans says not in team's plans to buy out center/expiring contract Chris Kaman.Re-signing possible


Never mind.


----------



## Xile44

*BREAKING NEWS: Howard out for rest of the YEAR!!!!!*










> David Locke ‏ @Lockedonsports
> 
> BREAKING NEWS -- Utah Jazz forward Josh Howard to undergo surgery on left knee out for the remainder of the season (Correction left knee)
> Retweeted by Marc J. Spears


----------



## Notorious

Predictions for tonight:
*Clippers* vs. Pacers
Raptors vs. *Knicks*
Suns vs. *Heat*
Lakers vs. *Rockets*
*Thunder* vs. Jazz
*Grizzlies* vs. Kings
*Bucks *vs. Blazers

@Xile44: Not surprising, guy has been injury prone for the last 4 or 5 seasons.


----------



## Xile44

notorious_187 said:


> Predictions for tonight:
> *Clippers* vs. Pacers
> Raptors vs. *Knicks*
> Suns vs. *Heat*
> Lakers vs. *Rockets*
> *Thunder* vs. Jazz
> *Grizzlies* vs. Kings
> *Bucks *vs. Blazers
> 
> @Xile44: Not surprising, guy has been injury prone for the last 4 or 5 seasons.


Well I put Breaking New's cause I thought you guy's would think it was Dwight, guess no one noticed :argh:


----------



## Magic

notorious_187 said:


> Derek Fisher is expected to sign with the Thunder once he clears waivers. That's too bad for the Lakers, he'll tell them all four of the Lakers plays.
> 
> 1. Kobe iso
> 2. Bynum or Gasol post up
> 3. Lob to Bynum.
> 4. Kobe iso


PFFT.

5. Kobe post up
6. Gasol 3
7. Metta iso/post up/randon drive
8. Kobe iso


----------



## Notorious

So when asked about Jeff Teague's dunk on Ray Allen last night and whether it fired up the Celtics to get the win, here's Kevin Garnett's response:

"I don't know who you talking about. That guy's a nobody."

:lmao :lmao :lmao Gotta love the Big Ticket.


----------



## Xile44

> “[The Barclays Center] is going to be state of the art, it’s going to be the best arena in the NBA hands down,” Williams said. “I’m excited to see it when it’s complete and hopefully play there.”
> 
> Read more: http://www.nypost.com/p/sports/nets...barclays_sGTBmNWxe7fmsrcJ58e3mN#ixzz1phdmmAhD
> 
> 
> “I think the Gerald Wallace signing is definitely going to help this team, help this organization. He’s a great player,” Williams said. “He’s still relatively young and can help us in the future.”
> 
> Read more: http://www.nypost.com/p/sports/nets/nets_guard_williams_says_barclays_sGTBmNWxe7fms


Sound's like Dallas is still his first choice


----------



## Notorious

What's he supposed to say? I don't want to play in that piece of shit.

And besides, he'll still play it in when he leaves when he comes to visit Brooklyn. :troll

Oh and to those who said Dirk was done...these are his numbers in the month of March so far:
25.5 PPG
6.4 RPG
50% FG
51% 3P
91% FT


----------



## TJChurch

notorious_187 said:


> So when asked about Jeff Teague's dunk on Ray Allen last night and whether it fired up the Celtics to get the win, here's Kevin Garnett's response:
> 
> "I don't know who you talking about. That guy's a nobody."
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao Gotta love the Big Ticket.


What I loved more is that every show I watched today was showing that dunk right next to his closing-seconds airball.

Also, in other news, I don't blame anyone for booing that owner guy, but you should know that might happen, & not ruin Mullin's night.

In other news, hearing Lakers will take the option on Bynum... Great idea, if he stays healthy the whole season like this one.


----------



## Notorious

I can understand that Warrior fans are upset with the owner but bad timing. Last night was for Chris Mullin, and more people are talking about the owner being booed than they are about the whole point of last night's events and that was Mullin getting his number retired.


----------



## TJChurch

notorious_187 said:


> I can understand that Warrior fans are upset with the owner but bad timing. Last night was for Chris Mullin, and more people are talking about the owner being booed than they are about the whole point of last night's events and that was Mullin getting his number retired.


I agree... But if I heard right, he has barely owned the team for a day. You don't bring in a new guy on a night like that in case it happens... Call me crazy, but this is where the WWE HOF gets it right: Have intros & things done by (perhaps) Hardaway or someone who knows the guy you likewise know the fans won't hate.


----------



## Notorious

This is just his 2nd season owning the team.

I agree about the introduction part, the Pistons did something similar for Rodman, they had his close teammates like Isiah, John Salley & Rick Mahorn give little mini-speeches and then they introduced Dennis.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Wow, who said Dirk was done?

The lockout clearly effected him and the entire Mavs team early in season causing them to be out of synch. Besides, Dirk's game doesn't really rely on a great deal of athleticism so him declining so fast shouldn't be expected.


----------



## Notorious

Dirk has finally gotten in game-shape, the only thing I think he needs to improve now is his rebounding.

Can't ever recall Dirk as a starter averaging less than 7 rebounds a game.

Oh yeah and Courtney Lee > Kevin Martin.


----------



## Oracle

never knew cp3 was such a little bitch flopping and trying to start fights.


----------



## Notorious

Wow you're late as hell.

He even has his own flop move, The Heliflopter.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Per 36, Dirk's averaging more boards this year than the last two. Dirk's rebounding has always been an issue. I can cut him slack on the offensive end since his positioning on the floor impacts his oppurtunities for offensive boards but defensively, he needs to work harder. 


Hypnotiq said:


> never knew cp3 was such a little bitch flopping and trying to start fights.












Still a big fan, though.


----------



## Notorious

^ That ladies and gentlemen, is the Heliflopter.


----------



## LarryCoon

Hypnotiq said:


> never knew cp3 was such a little bitch flopping and trying to start fights.


You've got CP3, Blake, Mo Williams, Reggie Evans, Chauncey Billups and Kenyon Martin all on one team. Flop City's finest.


----------



## Magic

inb4 Lowry gets traded in the offseason since Dragic has replaced him. This shit seems to happen a lot with the Rockets.


----------



## Notorious

Yep. Traded Mike James so Rafer Alston could start, traded Rafer so Aaron Brooks could start, traded Brooks so Lowry could start...does the cycle repeat?


----------



## Joel

Bynum is fucking stupid.


----------



## Notorious

So happy the Rockets best player Kobe Bryant is in. He's had such a big impact on their comeback.


----------



## LarryCoon

Holy shit. Kobe comes in and Lakers lose their 7 point lead in a minute. Mike Brown has to grow a pair.


----------



## Magic

it wasn't exactly all his fault, but he has been terrible lately and needs to pass to the open player when he gets doubled.


did anyone see the Suns/Heat game. Suns had the lead in the last 3 minutes, I want to know what happened. Judging by the box score it looks like BOSH went CLUTCH.


----------



## Notorious

No it was more like the Suns were awful down the stretch, Robin Lopez missed like 3 layups in a row, Steve Nash went TO crazy, it was awful...Wade was the one hitting the majority of the clutch shots for the Heat.


----------



## Notorious

I think a major factor for the Rockets win was Kobe's great defense on Ramon Sessions down the stretch.

He locked him down, it's almost as if he wasn't there, he was a complete non-factor.


----------



## HeatWave

Shooting is Kobe's drug, and he just can't leave the rock alone...dude needs rehab


----------



## TJChurch

HeatWave said:


> Shooting is Kobe's drug, and he just can't leave the rock alone...dude needs rehab


No; Dude needs roleplayers around like Pau, Bynum, & (if things went right) Fish & Walton. He also needs a coach that doesn't "cow tow Pau tow" to him, letting him do most of thr shooting even if covered.

Oh, & to the prior comment: Bynum is stupid? No, stupid is signing that extension if you're the team when he rarely stays healthy.


----------



## LarryCoon

LOL Thunder are just getting these ridiculous calls against the Jazz


----------



## Joel Anthony

Jazz are on a bit of a roll and making a push for the playoffs. 8-4 this month, wins against Miami, Lakers and now OKC. They boss up at home but need to tighten up on the road. Al Jefferson is having a helluva year. Even with Josh Howard out, they still can make the playoffs. Kanter be putting work in off the bench, nice young player there.


----------



## Joel Anthony

And also -- this girl knows her got damn shit:


----------



## Notorious

This stuff is scripted man.

I don't know what to believe, all these parents all of a sudden in these past 6 months or so, filming their kids having these emotional breakdowns about sports.

I don't know, something's fishy about it.

Nonetheless it's still hilarious. :lmao, that little must respect Gerald Wallace. :lmao


----------



## Joel

Joel Anthony said:


> And also -- this girl knows her got damn shit:


Wallace finally got the God damn respect he deserves!


----------



## Joel Anthony




----------



## chronoxiong

The Kings are on a 3-game winning streak! This hasn't happened for a long time now. Forgot how it felt. Lol...Maybe Keith Smart has found that right rotation for the team. Tyreke Evans came off the bench tonight but that was due to his ankle. Oh well, hope this keeps up!


----------



## Joel Anthony

BOOTS TO ASSES


----------



## Notorious

A couple updates.

- Derek Fisher has officially signed with the Thunder.
- The Warriors are set to sign J.J. Hickson.
- Ronny Turiaf is to set sign with the Heat.
- The Bobcats have bought out Boris Diaw
- Jeff Foster is retiring.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

notorious_187 said:


> A couple updates.
> *
> - Derek Fisher has officially signed with the Thunder.*
> - The Warriors are set to sign J.J. Hickson.
> - Ronny Turiaf is to set sign with the Heat.
> - The Bobcats have bought out Boris Diaw
> - Jeff Foster is retiring.


----------



## Notorious

The Lakers think they're slick. Odom destroyed the Mavs and now Fisher to OKC. They're infiltrating their biggest rivals one by one. Fisher is done as a professional basketball player, whether it's 5 minutes or 10 minutes a game doesn't matter.

ESPN is now campaigning for LeBron to win DPOY (Which he should any), this is great, we know what happened last year when they campaigned for a certain Bulls point guard to win MVP.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

notorious_187 said:


> *The Lakers think they're slick. Odom destroyed the Mavs and now Fisher to OKC. They're infiltrating their biggest rivals one by one.* Fisher is done as a professional basketball player, whether it's 5 minutes or 10 minutes a game doesn't matter.
> 
> ESPN is now campaigning for LeBron to win DPOY (Which he should any), this is great, we know what happened last year when they campaigned for a certain Bulls point guard to win MVP.












That's the game plan, bro.


----------



## Magic

No one, literally no one, deserves the DPOY more than Dwight. It would be fucking retarded to think there is even a close to a better candidate right now. LBJ will get another MVP, but no one this year deserves the DPOY more than dwight. He makes a defense top 5 by himself, no other player does that.


JJ Hickson was released? I thought he was going to be great just last year when he was with the Cavs.


----------



## B-Dawg

Yeah, bro. I agree w/ you for once.


----------



## Brye

Just got the NBA Channel finally. Watching The Association: Denver Nuggets and it's pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## Notorious

Fuck outta here with that bullshit.

KG makes the Celtics a top 5 defense every year too and without him the defense would be average at BEST, and it's doubtful it would even be that good but I don't hear all this crying about him being defensive player of the year.

LeBron has been the best defensive player this season, he deserves to win the award.

If you want to just award players for their team being a top 5 defense, why not give Andre Iguodala DPOY since he's the best defensive player on the #1 defense in the league? How about Luol Deng, the best defensive player on the #2 defense in the league?


----------



## WWE

The Knicks are having too much fun with this new coaching change.

EDIT:

And according to the Miami Heat's Facebook page, they're saying they have signed Ronny Turiaf..


Eh 'hem...


----------



## LarryCoon

Bill Simmon's insightful article on why the Warrior fans booed that day. Interesting read on the horrible decisions Warriors front office have made over the years and the reason why that team was in mediocrity for far too long. I have not seen such incompetence for so many years since the Clippers

http://www.grantland.com/story/_/id/7714701/how-annoy-fan-base-60-easy-steps


----------



## Magic

So they boo the new owner because the older owner was a fuck head? Yeah, that makes no sense at all and Warrior fans are retarded.


----------



## Magic

notorious_187 said:


> Fuck outta here with that bullshit.
> 
> KG makes the Celtics a top 5 defense every year too and without him the defense would be average at BEST, and it's doubtful it would even be that good but I don't hear all this crying about him being defensive player of the year.
> 
> LeBron has been the best defensive player this season, he deserves to win the award.
> 
> If you want to just award players for their team being a top 5 defense, why not give Andre Iguodala DPOY since he's the best defensive player on the #1 defense in the league? How about Luol Deng, the best defensive player on the #2 defense in the league?


None of what I said is bullshit. Howard means far more to Orlando's defense than Lebron does to the Heat. Lebron also never guarding the other team's best player also hurts his case because everyone knows he can, he only ever guards Rose and that's only in the fourth.


WWF you also agree with me, we're like one in the same. :troll


----------



## Notorious

Magic said:


> None of what I said is bullshit. Howard means far more to Orlando's defense than Lebron does to the Heat. Lebron also never guarding the other team's best player also hurts his case because everyone knows he can, he only ever guards Rose and that's only in the fourth.
> 
> 
> WWF you also agree with me, we're like one in the same. :troll


Dwight doesn't guard the other team's best player either, in fact, Dwight is usually guarding the other team's worst offensive player. And since when is it an obligation for the team's best player to guard the opposing team's best player?

And can someone supporting Dwight for DPOY please give me an argument as to why he should win other than the fact that Orlando's a top 5 defense?


----------



## Magic

If you don't know why he should win then you honestly know nothing about basketball. He doesn't just anchor that defense, HE CARRIES IT, BY HIMSELF. Jameer is a 3 point specialist, JRich is a 3 point specialist, Hedo is a 3 point specialist, Anderson is a 3 point specialist and none of these guys are good or even average(imo) on defense. He prevents the other teams best players from attacking the basket. That game they won against the Heat before the trade deadline was due to the fact that Lebron or wade couldn't drive to the basket, if they did then Dwight would have stopped them. He blocked LBJ twice in the fourth and then LBJ just stopped trying to attack and settled for jumpers, same with the rest of the team.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

notorious_187 said:


> Dwight doesn't guard the other team's best player either, in fact, Dwight is usually guarding the other team's worst offensive player. And since when is it an obligation for the team's best player to guard the opposing team's best player?
> 
> And can someone supporting Dwight for DPOY please give me an argument as to why he should win other than the fact that Orlando's a top 5 defense?


Orlando is actually the 11th rated defense. Opponent PPG is flawed because it doesn't take pace into account which effects points, turnovers etc. DRtg is better since it just shows what each team gives up per 100 possessions.

Also, an argument for Dwight is that Orlando suffers a bigger drop off with Dwight off the floor than Heat do without LeBron.


----------



## LarryCoon

Lebron has a much tougher assignment each and every night. Dwight leads in blocks and rebounds. Both of them are the two best help defenders. Dwight's positioning on the court, being a center enables him to be in position much easier to block and change shots. Lebron is by far the best perimeter defender while Dwight is the best low post defender. Unlike the MVP voting, either Dwight or Lebron could win the DPOY award and both deservingly so.


----------



## Notorious

ONCE AGAIN!!!

Give me an argument about why Dwight should win DPOY other than the fact that his teammates suck. You have yet to do that and BrosOfDestruction just showed you that Orlando isn't even a top 10 defense.


----------



## Brye

This guy deserves DPOY.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Dwight's argument right now just comes from conventional wisdom with great defensive big men being able to make a bigger impact than great perimeter defenders, like Hakeem/Robinson over Jordan/Pippen and on. 

That's generally true but it's not showing up in the results at the moment with Orlando's defense being only above average. Also, another thing I want to say is that Orlando is really a halfcourt team without much attempt to ignite the break. Check the stats, they're one of the lowest ranked teams in fastbreak points. This saves energy for defense and they also don't go for a lot of offensive boards (except for Dwight) because they tend to space the floor with 3 pt shooters. 3s usually result in longer rebounds which means they are forced to get back on defense and they end up reducing transition points for the other team. This also saves energy. Dwight also draws a lot of fouls and they're one of the league leaders in FTA which means they can set their defense in half-court. I think these are a couple of reasons why Dwight's "teammates sucking on D" is overblown and it shows in the on/off numbers because they don't actually do THAT bad when Dwight is off the floor. KG's impact on/off the floor is bigger than Dwight's in recent years. 

It sounds weird because I don't disagree Dwight's teammates are bad man defenders but it just doesn't show in the results. I think the schemes on offense (jacking up 3s with your C dominating the paint) effects that.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

I forgot to say Gortat's presence (good defender) probably effected the on/off numbers since he's a better back up than most guys out there (regardless of position). This also explains why Dwight is actually making a big impact this year in the on/off numbers.


----------



## LarryCoon

I agree. DPOY and most awards for that matter such as an allstar selection, depends on team success to a certain degree. I didn't know that Orlando isn't even a top 10 defensive team this year. There are only 30 teams which means 33% of teams are better defensively than Orlando. I think I would hedge towards Lebron if that where the case.


----------



## Notorious

Just throwing it out there. LeBron has only given up 8 made field goals in isolation situations this season.


----------



## Notorious

The Blazers have claimed J.J. Hickson off waivers (Sorry Golden State).

Good pick-up for Portland, he's definitely an upgrade over Craig Smith as LMA's back-up.


----------



## Magic

If me a good reason as to why Lebron deserves to win it? The Heat are filled with good defenders, Wade is also one of the best defenders in the league, so yeah that DOES hurt his case because the team overall is great on defense and would be even without Lebron. Without Howard the Magic would likely be bottom five. Honestly what is your case for Lebron? That he is a great, if not the best, one on one defender? Defense is much more than that.


----------



## Notorious

So are you basically admitting that you have no reason for Dwight to win DPOY other than the fact that his team is a top 5 defense (When in actuality his team isn't even top 10) because of him.


----------



## Magic

fpalm fpalm fpalm

WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU SAYING? What is Lebron's case? Because he's extremely good he should win it? That doesn't make any sense, he doesn't impact the Heat's defense nearly as much as Howard impacts the Magic. That is a FACT. He carries that defense, that is what I'm saying, I don't care if they're top 5 or not, he single handily carries that defense.


----------



## Notorious

Magic said:


> fpalm fpalm fpalm
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU SAYING? What is Lebron's case? Because he's extremely good he should win it? That doesn't make any sense, he doesn't impact the Heat's defense nearly as much as Howard impacts the Magic. That is a FACT. He carries that defense, that is what I'm saying, I don't care if they're top 5 or not, he single handily carries that defense.


So because he's the best defensive player on the #11 defense in the NBA he should get DPOY? Great logic. I'm sorry but "carrying" a team to the 11th best defense in the NBA shouldn't award you Defensive Player of the Year.

What's LeBron's case? Let's see, he's been the best one on one defender in the NBA this season. He has effectively switched over and guarded every position effectively from point guard to center, something NO ONE else in the NBA has done, he has been the most versatile defender in the NBA. Players are 8-41 against LeBron in isolation situations, in case you don't know that's under 20%. LeBron is holding players that he defends to an 8.7 PER, LeBron has also been the most consistent defender in the NBA this season.

But if LeBron never wins a DPOY it's all good, after all, the greatest wing defender in NBA history never won one.


----------



## Magic

Those are terrible stats, once again. Defense isn't about one on one numbers. And once again, Lebron rarely guards the opposing teams best player unless it's Melo, Durant, or Pierce. I've also never seen him guard a center and I really don't think he would be able to if they were a good offensive center.

And how is Lebron a more consistent defender than Howard? That doesn't even make sense, it's not like Howard is inconsistent. Dwight's team is top 5 in PPG for opponents, and yes I realize many things go into that such as pace but that is usually how a team's defense is judged.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

notorious_187 said:


> So because he's the best defensive player on the #11 defense in the NBA he should get DPOY? Great logic. I'm sorry but "carrying" a team to the 11th best defense in the NBA shouldn't award you Defensive Player of the Year.
> 
> What's LeBron's case? Let's see, he's been the best one on one defender in the NBA this season. He has effectively switched over and guarded every position effectively from point guard to center, something NO ONE else in the NBA has done, he has been the most versatile defender in the NBA. Players are 8-41 against LeBron in isolation situations, in case you don't know that's under 20%. LeBron is holding players that he defends to an 8.7 PER, LeBron has also been the most consistent defender in the NBA this season.
> 
> But if LeBron never wins a DPOY it's all good, after all, the greatest wing defender in NBA history never won one.


I actually think Dwight can be penalized for their defensive rank because their D has fallen off a lot compared to last year (top 3) without any major personnel changes. 

Honestly, KG would be a great candidate if he was logging in about 36 mpg. Boston is ranked top 3 in defense largely due to the work he's putting in. It's just that his minutes hold him back because James/Howard are playing a lot more which naturally means they're making a bigger impact unless someone is saying KG in 31 mpg makes a bigger impact than they do playing 38-39 which I don't buy. A guy like Ibaka would probably be getting more consideration too if he was playing more minutes. He's a great help defender with his shot blocking ability from the weakside and ability to alter shots in general.


----------



## Notorious

Magic said:


> Those are terrible stats, once again. Defense isn't about one on one numbers. And once again, Lebron rarely guards the opposing teams best player unless it's Melo, Durant, or Pierce.


Your point? Wasn't aware that to qualify for defensive player of the year you have to guard the best player on the opposing team each game.



> I've also never seen him guard a center and I really don't think he would be able to if they were a good offensive center.


Off the top of my head the big men LeBron has guarded are Dwight, Pau, Millsap and Camby.



> And how is Lebron a more consistent defender than Howard? That doesn't even make sense, it's not like Howard is inconsistent. Dwight's team is top 5 in PPG for opponents, and yes I realize many things go into that such as pace but that is usually how a team's defense is judged.


Ok they're top 5 in PPG for opponents, but they're #11 in defensive rating which is really the true stat to determine team defenses.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Magic said:


> Those are terrible stats, once again. Defense isn't about one on one numbers. And once again, Lebron rarely guards the opposing teams best player unless it's Melo, Durant, or Pierce. I've also never seen him guard a center and I really don't think he would be able to if they were a good offensive center.
> 
> And how is Lebron a more consistent defender than Howard? That doesn't even make sense, it's not like Howard is inconsistent. Dwight's team is top 5 in PPG for opponents, and yes I realize many things go into that such as pace but that is usually how a team's defense is judged.


Yeah but it shouldn't be that way. Opponent PPG is one of the reasons people used to say 2008 Nuggets were on one of the worst defenses in the league when they really weren't. Their uptempo style of play just resulted in a lot of high scoring games. They had some weaknesses like a midget backcourt and two lazy defenders (AI/Melo) but the rest of the team especially their interior defense made up for that. A versatile, tough interior and man defender in KMart (used to guard Kobe at times) and a guy who had just won DPoY the year before in Camby (didn't deserve it but he was a great defender nonetheless). Their DRtg (pts allowed per 100 possessions) made them top 10.

What if a bad defensive team just plays slow ball and runs an offense that results in near shot clock violations (the Fratello Cavs in the 90s ran this offense)? They're bound to have a low opponent PPG just because there won't be a lot of possessions. It wouldn't make them a great defense.


----------



## Notorious

:lmao at the Raptors jerseys. They're taking tanking just a little too serious. :lmao


Kobe is 13-47 in his last 2 games.


----------



## LarryCoon

Actually, Lebron usually plays the opposing team's best threat, be it Derrick Rose or Paul Pierce. He didn't guard Kobe at that time because MWP would just overpower Wade and Battier in the post. I've also seen Lebron guard Tyson Chandler and Pau Gasol yet I've never seen Dwight Howard guard any PG, SG, or SF even 1/10 as good as Lebron did against those big men.


----------



## Magic

Maybe because big men aren't able to guard much quicker and smaller guards? I don't see how you think a 7' can guard someone 6-10 inches smaller than him when they can easily just run by him.

Dwight dominated in the first three games against the Heat so Lebron obviously didn't do a very good job at guarding him. I didn't watch/look at their last game so maybe he did better in that game.


----------



## Notorious

Well LeBron didn't guard him the whole game but when he did guard Dwight, he did a great job.

LeBron might be the best post wing defender.

Derek Fisher just made his OKC debut, he got a huge ovation. Gotta love the OKC fanbase, too bad they don't know how awful he is.

Also Nene made his Wizards debut tonight. He's got 14/5 at halftime against the GOAT Nets.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

He doesn't guard guys like Rose or Gasol on a consistent basis. He picks them up in stretches when he's needed but not for the entire game even though he could do a good job unless he gets in foul trouble. I was pretty impressed with his defense on Gasol fronting him and denying the ball.

Pierce, he does because he's matched up with him since they both play the 3.


----------



## Notorious

Why is Fisher wearing #37?

Is that his age or something?


----------



## LarryCoon

BrosOfDestruction said:


> He doesn't guard guys like Rose or Gasol on a consistent basis. He picks them up in stretches when he's needed but not for the entire game even though he could do a good job unless he gets in foul trouble. I was pretty impressed with his defense on Gasol fronting him and denying the ball.
> 
> Pierce, he does because he's matched up with him since they both play the 3.


You can't play Lebron on those guys for 48 minutes since there are going to be mismatches on the other end and doing it for long stretches will enable the opponents to change their whole gameplan around it. For example, if Lebron was guarding Rose, Wade would be guarding Deng. The Bulls would therefore have enough time and planning to situate their whole offense around Deng posting up Wade and then passing out when the double team comes.


----------



## Notorious

The Bulls are on a 20-0 run.

DEM RAPTORS BE TANKING!


----------



## Joel

notorious_187 said:


> The Bulls are on a 20-0 run.
> 
> DEM RAPTORS BE TANKING!


Crazy game. First three quarters, Bulls didn't look like they could give a damn about the game and Toronto were leading by 8 and 9 at times.

Fourth quarter comes and JOHN LUCAS III and Korver decide to make every shot, while Toronto decide to brick all of theirs.

BENCH MOB are awesome. That can't be disputed.

Edit: JL III starting to take retarded shots though.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

LarryCoon said:


> You can't play Lebron on those guys for 48 minutes since there are going to be mismatches on the other end and doing it for long stretches will enable the opponents to change their whole gameplan around it. For example, if Lebron was guarding Rose, Wade would be guarding Deng. The Bulls would therefore have enough time and planning to situate their whole offense around Deng posting up Wade and then passing out when the double team comes.


Good point, didn't consider that.


----------



## Xile44

Ref's are a fucking Joke really? it should not take Deron and Avery to curse you guy's out for you to realize your not doing your job's right. Deron and Avery both got ejected.
This shit cray, Wallace about to get ejected if he keeps it up, Wizards getting away with travel's we are getting no call's. Basically we are this baby getting kicked by this ball and ref's aren't doing shit


----------



## Notorious

The Sixers are the worst playoff team in the league at closing out games. They'll be a first round exit for sure just because of that.

They're 0-7 in close games, I don't know the exact number of points I think it's like 3 to 5 points.


----------



## Magic

OMG. I just realized why Kobe has been doing so bad. FISHER. He gets traded and then there is no one to tell Kobe that he's playing like shit. 8*D


----------



## Oracle

Cant believe OKC picked up Fisher


----------



## Xile44

Wow, once again Kyrie take's over another game in the final minutes. This kid is special only 19 and is contributing so well, already great at closing out games.

Edit: Cavs lost in a very close game, What a Jinx


----------



## Oracle

i think vinny del fail might be gone within the next few days


----------



## Notorious

JaVale McGee had the game-winning putback dunk for the Nuggets.

THIS CAN'T BE LIFE.


----------



## Magic

inb4 Lakers choke again. :kobe3


----------



## Joel Anthony

Damn, Ben Gordon went 9-9 from 3. 13-22 overall for 45 points.

Kobe would have had 24 points had he shot the ball 22 times.


----------



## Notorious

Amazing how Lamar Odom went from Sixth Man of the Year to a complete scrub in the span of a year.


----------



## Magic

Joel Anthony said:


> Damn, Ben Gordon went 9-9 from 3. 13-22 overall for 45 points.
> 
> Kobe would have had 24 points had he shot the ball 22 times.


11/18, 30 points. :kobe3


----------



## B-Dawg

notorious_187 said:


> Why is Fisher wearing #37?
> 
> Is that his age or something?


Actually, yes. :kobe3


----------



## Joel Anthony

Magic said:


> 11/18, 30 points. :kobe3


----------



## Brye

Motherfuckin' Javale.


----------



## Near™

As far as McGee, wow, just wow. Maybe he is actually starting to play now that he isn't part of the Wizard's Fraternity.

I haven't read the topic since the Magic lost so terribly, but as a heat fan, it was a damn good to dominate one of our rivals.


----------



## Doddsy_V1

Ramon Sessions was fantastic today


----------



## IMPULSE

now everyone wants to appreciate mcgee. i remember the time when i was ahead of the curve. mcgee is so good you can only post his fails because those are the true highlights.


----------



## JM

notorious_187 said:


> :lmao at the Raptors jerseys. They're taking tanking just a little too serious. :lmao
> 
> 
> Kobe is 13-47 in his last 2 games.


Support the troops night...


----------



## IMPULSE

i never knew jerseys contributed to tanking. i'm going to look at the team that use a lot of alternates to determine the success of the upcoming season this offseason.


----------



## Notorious

I know the jerseys were for the troops, it was confirmed they were gonna wear those jerseys before the season became.

I was just joking around about the tanking part.

J'Covan Brown of the greatest college ever, the University of Texas Longhorns is entering the draft, I expect him to be a first round pick, he's a really gifted scorer.


----------



## Magic

YOU CAN DO IT HORNETS, I BELIEVE. :mark:


----------



## Dan Rodmon

NBA is officially the NFL.


----------



## Notorious

There's confetti coming down. :lmao :lmao :lmao

HEY VINNY DEL *****!!! It was nice knowing you as the Clippers coach.

*inb4mikedantoniasclipperscoach*


----------



## Magic

Nate McMillan should be their new coach. He might actually make them into the contender that everyone thought they were. Their defense really shouldn't be as bad as it is seeing as CP3, Caron, and Jordan are all good-great defenders, Billups was too and they sucked defensively even with him. If Nate could turn Griffin into a good defensive player instead of a flopper then they might actually be scarey.


----------



## Notorious

DeAndre isn't a good defender, he's just a good shot blocker.


----------



## Oracle

Jason Smith :mark:


----------



## Champ

lol at his arms after the tackle


----------



## HoHo

Get that bench bum a NFL contract,lol.I remember that cat, played for the Sixers average player.


----------



## Notorious

Austin Rivers is declaring the draft. This guy is not ready for the NBA, he should stay at least another year. He's not even a consensus lottery pick.

The Mavericks have signed Kelenna Azubuike to a two-year deal, I'm so happy for him. I hope he can make a successful comeback.


----------



## Magic

I hope the Lakers draft Rivers. I heard he's basically nothing other than a shooter, chucker if you will, and if he falls that low that would be great for us. I could also see Celtics getting him, but I don't know if a father/son partnership would be really good or really bad.


----------



## Notorious

Yeah Rivers is a chucker. He's kind of like a poor man's Monta Ellis but not as quick as Monta and maybe a slightly better shooter than Ellis.


----------



## Xile44

River's should stay in school. He is a tweener guard and some team is gonna end up picking him early . Celtic's should draft a big man.


----------



## Notorious

Jason Smith has been suspended 2 games for his flagrant foul on Blake "Overrated Pussy Flopper" Griffin.


----------



## Magic

There was no flopping on that particular hit, I think he deserves tbh but whatever.


----------



## Notorious

No Ray Allen tonight against Philly, Pietrus will start, if he plays like he did last night then I'm all for it. But for Pietrus it's both on offense and defense, he's really a hot and cold player. He's either really hot or really cold, there's no in-between.

But anyways: Forget the playoffs, forget the Atlantic division, forget the records, forget the back to back, forget everything. We have to play for our pride. These guys absolutely took our manhood last time we played them. They wiped the floor with us and humiliated us completely. This time it's about more than basketball..this time it's personal...Our guys better come to play tonight.


----------



## Notorious

Pietrus


----------



## Brye

Pietrus 

edit: holy shit


----------



## Magic

Did his head actually hit the floor? I saw it snap back, but I don't think it actually hit. His back hit in a bad position as well.


----------



## Brye

I think it's his neck possibly. From trying to hold his head up.

Fucked up though, it's not looking good.


----------



## Notorious

This team is cursed man. Pietrus is probably out for the season.

That makes Jeff Green, Jermaine O'Neal, Chris Wilcox and now Mickael Pietrus.

It's tragic man, real sad. I don't even wanna watch this game anymore.


----------



## Magic

IMPULSE is completely right about you. :side:


----------



## Brye

Disappointing as fuck. Hate to see that happen to anyone but I really like him.


----------



## Notorious

Fuck man. This game is depressing to watch.

Pietrus looked dead on that stretcher.

His injury looks worst than Quis' from last year.


----------



## Magic

:lmao wow refs, really. You did not just do that. BLOW A CALL COMPLETELY. Then call a foul on the team that you blew the call for. Then T their coach because he was rightfully mad and arguing about a terrible call. That makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## Notorious

Now Avery Bradley limps off the court.

Hopefully nothing's wrong with him.


----------



## Brye

notorious_187 said:


> Fuck man. This game is depressing to watch.
> 
> Pietrus looked dead on that stretcher.
> 
> His injury looks worst than Quis' from last year.


That 'Quis one was bad but I agree. And the weird thing was they were putting towels on him which is usually done when someone is in shock.


----------



## Notorious

Quis looked paralyzed, Pietrus looked like he was dying.

I don't know man but he's definitely gone for the year.

If the Kings don't sign him to a 2nd 10-day contract, we've gotta bring in Terrence Williams. I don't think there's a better free agent wing out there.


----------



## WWE

There goes the Knick's winning streak.

Snapped by the Raptors by double digits


----------



## Notorious

Avery Bradley suffered a sprained left ankle, he won't return for the game.

Seriously man. I can't deal with this anymore.

So now for the rest of the night, this is the team we have:
Rondo/Dooling/Moore
Daniels
Pierce/Pavlovic
Bass/JJJ
KG/Steamer/Hollins


----------



## JM

A funny story: 5 guys in my program showed up to school today wearing the jerseys of the entire starting line up of the Boston Celtics, including Jermaine O'Neil :lmao

Obviously a planned event. God I feel sorry for the guy that was stuck wearing O'Neil's jersey.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Jermaine O'Neal once finished top 3 in MVP voting. Real talk. 

Don't hate on my dude.


----------



## JM

LOVE. LOVE. LOVE. LOVE. LOVE. LOVE. LOVE. LOVE. LOVE. LOVE. LOVE. LOVE. LOVE. LOVE. LOVE. LOVE. LOVE. LOVE. LOVE. LOVE. LOVE. LOVE. LOVE. LOVE.


----------



## Champ

50 points and he's going to into another period of overtime.


----------



## Brye

TRIPLE DOUBLE FOR JJ BAREA 

Awesome game btw. Looks like OKC has it now.


----------



## IMPULSE

notorious should disown basketball until the offseason. he's jeopardizing too many teams and players at this point.

laughing at love going invisible in the OT's.


----------



## JM

Pretty amusing that a team can have a guy get a triple double and another guy score 50 points yet they still lose. That really can't have happened too many times if any in NBA history.


----------



## IMPULSE

you have to score more than 3 points in two overtimes to get the job done. it's simple math.


----------



## Myst

RAZOR RAMON SESSIONS! :mark:




Oh and DAYUM @ Wolves/Thunder game! Ridiculous stat-lines all over place in that one.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Turiaf with a solid debut with the Heat, nothing spectacular, but the effort was there. Can't wait to see where he's at in a few weeks.


----------



## Magic

:lmao the 4th-9th seed in the west is separated by .5 games.


----------



## Notorious

Mickael Pietrus is gonna be okay, he avoided a serious injury. He should be able to return before the season is over. When he returns he should become the starting SG with Ray coming off the bench, because we desperately need bench scoring and I think MP fits in very good with our starting lineup.

This is what Pietrus had to say:
"That meant a lot to me, to have the fans and players, my coaches and teammates, show they care so much about me as a person. That only makes me want to come back even stronger, and help us win games and just keep playing good basketball. For me, that was so sad last night. We really wanted that win, and were playing good basketball before I got hurt. *I know my teammates were kind of down, but we're going to be Ok. We're Celtics. We're going to be OK.*"

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Magic

celtics are one and done this year notorious, I don't see why you keep giving yourself false hope. everytime they have a chance at taking the division lead they end up fucking it up.


----------



## Notorious

We're only one and done if we play Miami or Chicago in the first round.

We didn't fuck it up this time, a freak injury happening to Pietrus really took us out of the game, both mentally and emotionally.

I still think we'll win the division. We're better than Philly but every time they play us the circumstances always end up in their favor.


----------



## Magic

Didn't they beat you by like 30 or 40 two weeks ago? Pretty sure they have the better team.


----------



## Notorious

Yeah they beat us by 30+ when we had played like 4 games in 5 nights and they were well-rested.

They're not better than us, we would've beat them last night if the Pietrus injury didn't take us out of the game mentally.

I don't care if they win the regular season series, because they can't beat us in the playoffs.


----------



## Joel

I'd hate if Chicago and Boston was the match up in the first round. Bulls are better, but Celtics are still the Celtics and that can't be looked on lightly. It would be both physically and mentally draining. For that reason - Heat/Celtics please :agree:


----------



## Notorious

The Heat would probably sweep us, against Chicago I'd say the best we could do is lose in six.


----------



## Magic

This is a good article about how right I was about the Thunders' offense:

http://hangtime.blogs.nba.com/2012/03/24/film-study-thunder-stars-do-it-alone/?ls=iref:nbahpt1

Yes I realize Kobe probably shoots a far worse percentage in the clutch than 40%, maybe not actually idk, but considering Durant shoots 50% normally, that is a terrible percentage to go down to. Westbrook shooting 50% in the last 5 minutes is surprising.


----------



## Oracle

gee melo sucks


----------



## Joel

Fuck sake, Noah :no:


----------



## El Conquistador

More scared of the Knicks than Boston. We always struggle to win decisively V. NY.


----------



## Notorious

As you should be. The Knicks are the worst realistic matchup the Bulls could get in the 1st round.


----------



## El Conquistador

Is Noah hurt, Joel?


----------



## Mikey Damage

No. Ejected.


----------



## Notorious

I guess Noah didn't learn from Rondo. :no:


----------



## El Conquistador

Thanks. I just turned the game on. Saw a combo of Boozer/Deng/Butler as the front court and said WTF aloud.


----------



## Notorious

I'm dying laughing at how much Gary Forbes looks like the R&B singer, The Weeknd.

You know I really don't think Jose Calderon's that bad. I think he's a good player, his only fault is his defense.

And Courtney Lee is better than Kevin Martin, the Rockets should trade K-Mart during the offseason or maybe execute a draft day trade.


----------



## Joel

OMG DENG :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Magic

KMart and either Lowry or Dragic need to go.


----------



## Notorious

Absolutely beautiful tanking by the Raptors.


----------



## JM

What did Noah do? Didn't watch the game.


----------



## Joel

JM said:


> What did Noah do? Didn't watch the game.


Threw the ball at the ref and then argued with him straight after. Two T's in 10 seconds.


----------



## JM

Ah well, what a guy. 

I'm thinking of ordering a Noah jersey actually. Everyone hates him so I of course, am quite a fan.


----------



## Magic

Bargnani is SO BAD. :lmao


----------



## JM

THAT'S A FORMER FIRST OVERALL DRAFT PICK YOU'RE TALKING ABOUT UDFK. SHOW SOME FUCKING RESPECT.


----------



## Joel

Joa is awesome. Such a character. His interviews about Cleveland, Garnett and PAcers celebrating were great.

Plus:


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Should have posted this one, bro.


----------



## WWE

Boozer pushed forbes, they should of called a foul >__>


----------



## Notorious

You know, it's getting harder and harder to hate LeBron.


Oklahoma City News said:


> He noticed a couple of uniformed military personnel approach the team's security person. Unbeknown to him, about a dozen helicopters were stopped there for fuel as well. There were Blackhawks and Apaches and Chinooks, all on long-distance flights. Will Rogers happened to be their refueling stop.
> 
> Just like the Heat players, the helicopter pilots were in the terminal stretching their legs. They never expected the Miami Heat to walk through the door. Some of them wanted pictures with the players, but when the crew members approached the team's security detail, they were told no. Maybe LeBron could overhear the conversation, or perhaps he could just tell by their body language what was going on. Either way, he piped up.
> 
> “Hey, hey,” he said, “any of these military guys can take a picture with us.”
> 
> He turned to his teammates. “You guys get up,” he told them.
> 
> He turned to the servicemen. “Get your camera up,” he said.
> 
> He started to wave the servicemen over but noticed that some of the players weren't yet on their feet. “Hey, everybody get up,” he said. “Get in a circle here. Anybody that wants their picture taken with us, we'll do it.”
> 
> And that's exactly what they did. Any of the four or five dozen helicopter crewmen who wanted a photo got one. Not all of them did, but LeBron and his teammates posed with each and every one of them who asked. When those pilots and crewmen walked out of the terminal and back across the tarmac, they had big ol' smiles on their faces.


----------



## LarryCoon

But he forced us to watch a 1 hour special on ESPN 

Its always good when you hear stories like this. NBA players (like Rose, Durant) this generation actually have a clue now. Less drug-abuse stories than in the 90s


----------



## TJChurch

LarryCoon said:


> But he forced us to watch a 1 hour special on ESPN


Cleveland is the closest I get to a "home team". He also played high-school ball near here... And I *STILL* know he didn't force anyone to watch anything.


----------



## Magic

Nah I find it pretty easy to hate Lebron even after he does things like that. He can be a really good guy, but his ego is just too massive to handle and then he tries being humble as well about things and it completely ruins him. You can't go around wanting to be called "KING" and wearing shirts that say "Just look at my stats" and then try to be a humble player. EMBRACE THE HATE.


----------



## Notorious

The Grizzlies need to trade either Z-Bo or Rudy Gay, because these two aren't a good fit when they're playing together.

They're 2-7 playing together this season, they had a losing record playing together last season before Rudy Gay got hurt. And in 2009-10, they had a losing record playing together.

@Magic: This season he's been quiet, you rarely hear any controversy about something LeBron has said unlike last year. And to be fair, the majority of players in the NBA have a big ego.


----------



## JM

UDFK the guy in your avatar has the biggest ego in the league.


----------



## Notorious

Hakeem Olajuwon...I mean Marcin Gortat is killing the Cavs.


----------



## PGSucks

I wish more Suns games were on TV. It's sad that some people think that Steve Nash isn't an effective point anymore

EDIT: It's also sad that no one saw us as a viable contender for the 8th spot until we almost beat Miami


----------



## Magic

JM said:


> UDFK the guy in your avatar has the biggest ego in the league.


Yeah, but he doesn't try to hide it and pretend to be humble. Same with Jordan. LBJ is trying far too hard to be the nice guy during interviews and stuff, that just annoys the fuck out of me because he clearly thinks he's better than other people. A guy that likes to be called the "King" shouldn't even try to pretend to be humble.


----------



## Notorious

It's a lose-lose situation for LeBron.

He acts like himself, this is what happens: "He's the biggest villain of the NBA, he's such a cocky douche, etc."

He keeps quiet, doesn't really cause any controversy: "He's so annoying, why doesn't he just act like himself."

Damned if he do, damned if he don't.


DON'T DO EM LIKE THAT LUKE WALTON!!!


----------



## Magic

I actually don't care if he acts like himself. Neither should he. EMBRACE THE HATE. Kobe does, TMac and Carter did, he'll be better off if he does.

But really who the fuck cares when LUKE WALTON IS GOING OFF.


----------



## PGSucks

Steve Nash has 3 more career blocks than Luke Walton


----------



## Magic

He also has 27000 more minutes, so I don't see your point.

Walton is probably better than MWP on offense, which is kind of sad.


----------



## PGSucks

It was a joke and random stat in one.

Whose everyone got for the Thunder v. Heat game?


----------



## Notorious

I think OKC's gonna win but I want Miami to win.


----------



## Magic

I expect the Heat to own them. Lebron will shut Durant down, Wade was shut Westbrook down, Bosh will BOSH, and Chalmers will shut Harden down. Of course, this will only happen if Thunder do their usual bullshit where they go one on one and not actually set each other up.


----------



## TJChurch

PGSucks said:


> It was a joke and random stat in one.
> 
> Whose everyone got for the Thunder v. Heat game?


I've got Better things to do.


----------



## JM

UDFK you make me laugh.

Lebron does a nice thing for some military dudes and suddenly he's now trying too hard.

Absurd.


----------



## PGSucks

The Suns are absolutely destroying the Cavs. We need to keep playing well, considering our next 2 are against the Spurs and Clippers


----------



## Magic

JM said:


> UDFK you make me laugh.
> 
> Lebron does a nice thing for some military dudes and suddenly he's now trying too hard.
> 
> Absurd.


I wasn't referring to that. That was just a great thing for him to do, as well as the hoodie picture in support of that kid that got shot in Florida. Hell, for all I know he could be a great guy personality wise if you got to know him. I'm talking about him as a player though, he has a massive ego but tries to act humble which fails miserably for him. It just annoys me.


----------



## Notorious

I'd rather have him try to act humble than for him to act like a cocky douche like he was last season.


----------



## JM

There is a chance he's maturing...

Basically he's deemed an egomaniac for the rest of his career and any attempts to alter that perception is just him not acting like himself and trying too hard?


----------



## Magic

You seem to think that I consider having a huge ego as a bad thing. My favorite players are egomaniacs, it makes them more interesting. I just don't like him trying to act humble because I highly doubt he really is. Maybe he is changing, that is a possibility, but considering just 6 months ago he said that: "at the end of the day you go back to your normal lifes and I'm still great", or something along those lines I find that unlikely. And I never said him doing this was a bad thing, it's great that he did this, I just don't like the way he acts as a basketball player, not as a person.


----------



## Notorious

No I'm not saying that he's an egomaniac for the rest of his career, I agree with you, he's probably maturing. He's admitted his mistakes and that he acted immature last season.

I think he said the people who were rooting for him to fail, that were his hardcore haters, at the end of the day now that he's failed to win the title nothing changes for them, they still have to go back to their normal life while he continues to live the life he lives. Something very similar to that.


----------



## JM

I was talking to UDFK, notorious. 

I have no idea if he is maturing or not but it's not out of the realm of possibility.


----------



## Notorious

Meh, I don't care. There's probably a good chance he is maturing.

If the Celtics don't go to the Finals this year lulz, I'll be cheering for the Heat. Not because I'm a die-hard LeBron fan now but I'm just so sick of hearing "OMG LEBRON HAS NO RING! HE SUCKS!!!"

I think that alone may be the reason why I'm slowly turning into a LeBron fan.


----------



## Magic

^^^ill just say how he only has one ring and got it because Wade. 8*D Just kidding, but if they win it with the way he was playing last year then yeah, I'll probably just laugh at how bad he was again.

JM why do you continue to call me UDFK, my name is Magic. :side:

ya it was that notorious.

Anyways, I can't wait until the Thunder/Heat game. :mark: I should have made a vbookie but got lazy yesterday and forgot. :side:


----------



## JM

You're UDFK. I don't care what your name is now.

Kevin Love is a pretty good basketball player.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

After tonight, there will be huge overreaction for LeBron's DPoY case. Whether it's going to be good or bad, I don't know. Hopefully, he gets lit up though.


----------



## Notorious

Great. ESPN is gonna start hyping up Heat/Thunder in the Finals last year just like they did for Heat/Lakers last year.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

LeBron's post game.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Lol @ Norris Cole, such an idiot. Wade is way too good at splitting PnRs.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

KD taking this clown to school. So much for his opponent PER.


----------



## PGSucks

Kevin Durant, you are ridiculous


----------



## Notorious

Battier has spent more time guarding Durant than LeBron.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

I swear Wade is like a fucking endangered specie in a protection program with some of the calls he gets. 

KD coldblooded 3 with the clock running down near the end of the half.


----------



## Joel

notorious_187 said:


> Battier has spent more time guarding Durant than LeBron.


LeBron hasn't done too well when he has, tbh.


----------



## Magic

Even when he's on him he can't stop him whatsoever. Great half by the Thunder, good ball movement and good passes leading to easy buckets.


----------



## Oracle

miles just lost the game for utah


----------



## PGSucks

Kevin Love >>>> Blake Griffin


----------



## Notorious

Durant's in a zone tonight, he'll probably drop 30 at worst.

@PGSucks: Kevin Love is the best PF in the NBA bruh.


----------



## Magic

Prety sure Devin Harris going 4-18 didn't help the team too much.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

kevin love >>>>


----------



## Notorious

ESPN can't be serious playing Selena Gomez for some NBA highlights.

It's bad enough they were playing Justin Bieber all day long on Christmas.


----------



## PGSucks

notorious_187 said:


> Durant's in a zone tonight, he'll probably drop 30 at worst.
> 
> @PGSucks: Kevin Love is the best PF in the NBA bruh.


Yeah, but ESPN is insistent on making us believe that Blake Griffin is not only the best in-game dunker ever (which I also think is untrue), but the best PF in the game


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Miami is helping too much. They can't just keep leaving Perkins unguarded underneath


----------



## Notorious

PGSucks said:


> Yeah, but ESPN is insistent on making us believe that Blake Griffin is not only the best in-game dunker ever (which I also think is untrue), but the best PF in the game


Blake Griffin isn't even a top 5 PF IMO.

Love, Bosh, Pau, Dirk, LMA > Blake.


----------



## Magic

Carter is pretty easily the best ingame dunker I'd say. His dunks in game were insane and easily better than most shit we get in today's planned dunk contests.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

espn picks its favorites its very annoying


----------



## Joel

SCAL is the best PF in the game.


----------



## PGSucks

I may be a huge homer, but Amar'e Stoudemire in his younger years was way more vicious than Griffin too. Check out his dunks on Olowokandi and Mutumbo


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

Joel said:


> SCAL is the best PF in the game.








the GOAT


----------



## Notorious

Vince Carter is the best in game dunker of all-time, Shawn Kemp is the best for big men.

@GD:


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

ive seen all the highlight videos already, it just goes to show the legacy he will leave


----------



## PGSucks

My personal favorite is The World's Greatest one


----------



## Oracle

lebron throwing bricks


----------



## PGSucks

Dwyane Wade shoots 18% from 3 this season. And yet he continues to splash them all over me in 2K.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

luke walton also deserves much credit


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

Scal is god!!


----------



## PGSucks

Considering Scalabrine went to USC to play basketball, he was probably pretty damn good in high school

EDIT: from the looks of his Wikipedia page, he was a beast in college


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Lol @ Westbrick. Wade needs to take over now. LeBron seems passive as hell.


----------



## Notorious

Luke Walton scored 5 points in the span of 20 seconds earlier today against the Suns.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Notorious

Russell Westbrook is like a rich man's Brandon Jennings.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

walton + scalabrine = 3 rings

d-wade + lebron + bosh = 1 ring


----------



## Magic

Why is it that Westbrook always gets shit on for a bad game but no one ever mentions his good games. He's shooting .475% this season and yet everyone acts as if he's shooting under 40%.


----------



## PGSucks

People always say that Westbrook and Rose are pretty much the same player. Well, Rose put up 30 against the Heat (yes, he choked, but still), and Westbrook is...well, yeah.


----------



## Notorious

Westbrook is a rich man's Brandon Jennings.

Magic, maybe it's because Westbrook's bad games are extremely awful?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

GD said:


> walton + scalabrine = 3 rings
> 
> d-wade + lebron + bosh = 1 ring


Need to replace Ammo with Luke but still a top quality pic.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

add morrison, they match kobe


----------



## Magic

notorious_187 said:


> Westbrook is a rich man's Brandon Jennings.
> 
> Magic, maybe it's because Westbrook's bad games are extremely awful?


Yeah, but he scored 45 against the Wolves and carried them in that last overtime both offensively and defensively and yet he got little praise. He has a bad game and people shit on him like he shouldn't be shooting at all.


----------



## Notorious

James Harden is OKC's 2nd best player.

No he didn't carry them in the last overtime, James Harden did more than Westbrook.


----------



## Champ

flash from sixty eight feet


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Magic said:


> Why is it that Westbrook always gets shit on for a bad game but no one ever mentions his good games. He's shooting .475% this season and yet everyone acts as if he's shooting under 40%.


I shit on him a lot because he literally never has a good game when I watch him. I don't watch OKC a lot but he's always taking dumb pull up jumpers, turning the ball over with questionable decision making and often gambling on D. That's why my opinion of him is so low.

Maybe I should stop.


----------



## PGSucks

Dwyane Wade making 3's as if this is 2K.

As for Westbrook, I like him a lot, and I feel as if he's often the scapegoat for Thunder losses, which is unfair for him. Oh, and in a raging moment of homerism, Steve Nash > Russell Westbrook


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

That was a GREAT shot but a huge travel.


----------



## Notorious

Russell Westbrook makes a lot of stupid decisions.

He has to lead all PG's in possessions where no other player touches the ball but him and he misses a ridiculous pull-up jumper.

I also hate the play that Westbrook, Rose, Wade, and many others make where they just go charging full-speed into the paint and just throw the ball up hoping for a foul.


----------



## PGSucks

Don't count the Heat out just yet. I mean, those f****** had a 17-0 run against us that still makes me bitter


----------



## Notorious

Somebody revive me. I've never seen something like this in my life. And yes it's real, if you don't believe me, check the box score.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

notorious_187 said:


> Somebody revive me. I've never seen something like this in my life. And yes it's real, if you don't believe me, check the box score.


:lmao


----------



## PGSucks

That last possession by Russell Westbrook literally made me facepalm


----------



## StarzNBarz

notorious_187 said:


> Somebody revive me. I've never seen something like this in my life. And yes it's real, if you don't believe me, check the box score.


:lmao oh my god go to nba.com its real! what the hell?


----------



## Magic

:lmao somebody is getting fired.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

:lmao


----------



## Champ

battier keeps chucking

he must make heat fans cringe


----------



## Joel

That's bad :lmao

See, this is the time when the "show some respect!" line is fine to use.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Forgot to say earlier that JVG should be fired for calling Westbrook the best PG in the game.


----------



## Notorious

JVG's an idiot for saying that.

I have him ranked 5th behind Rose, CP3, D-Will and Parker.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

I can see an argument over Deron especially because he was talking about this season only. Deron hasn't been at the top of his game this year but Rose and Paul are just a cut above him.


----------



## Magic

For one, he said this season. DRose should be out of all discussions since he's missed so many games, as JVG brought up. DWill has been terrible this season as well, it's not all been his fault though because his teammates have been terrible. Tony Parker is great, so he's fine. Chris Paul as well, even though his assist numbers have been disappointing considering who he is working with.


----------



## Notorious

Oh this season only, then yeah I'd rank Westbrook above Deron.

I might get a lot of heat for this but if we're judging on who has had the best season, Tony Parker has been the best PG in the league.


----------



## PGSucks

I have to be the only person on earth who still has Steve Nash in their Top 5 PG's. Homer for life


----------



## Magic

He's easily the best passing point guard out there, like no one is even close, but his defense has always been beyond terrible.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

TBH, I'd take Nash over Westbrook but two things stop me.

- He's easily exploited on defense. You have to hide him and you don't have to do that as much with the other guys. 
- He can't play enough minutes so that's a major factor. He'll probably be worn down come playoff time.

Notorious, Parker is probably up there. Once you get to the top 3 (CP3, Rose, Parker imo), it's personal preference and what have you done for me lately.


----------



## Notorious

:lmao

Did anyone else see when Tony Allen shot a jumper and instead of going up to block it, Kobe clapped and TA missed it, it bounced off the backboard and barely hit the rim.

:lmao


----------



## Magic

Yeah I was :lol when I saw that too. Jumped straight up and starting clapping. :lmao


----------



## Notorious

The Lakers go on a 15-0 run, then Mike Brown takes out Sessions and puts in Blake. The Grizzlies are currently on a 8-0 run.


----------



## PGSucks

wut?


----------



## Notorious

Grizzlies bench: 34
Lakers bench: 9

lulz.


----------



## Dan Rodmon

A little off topic and late but Lakers really should have got Adelman as their coach instead of Brown. Brown is showing little confidence with the Lakers thus far.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

they should have gotten anyone over Brown. Brown is a peon


----------



## Magic

but he benched Kobe LATE IN DA FOURTH, clearly not a pushover. maybe retarded because he was actually shooting well last night, yet he never seems to bench him when Kobe is chucking up brick after brick.


----------



## Notorious

I will laugh my ass off if the Bucks lose to the Knicks without Lin or Amar'e.

The Bulls should just sit Derrick Rose until the playoffs.


----------



## Joel

notorious_187 said:


> I will laugh my ass off if the Bucks lose to the Knicks without Lin or Amar'e.
> 
> *The Bulls should just sit Derrick Rose until the playoffs.*


:sad:

Bring him back with around 7 games or so to go in the regular season. Just to get him into the groove again. Rip needs to bring his ass back soon though. Team needs to build chemistry with him, although early signs were that he will fit in just fine.


----------



## Notorious

Mike Dunleavy has 24 points on 9-10 shooting with only 12 minutes of play and it isn't even halftime yet.

LOLMELO.

And yes Melo is guarding him.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

one dimensional player


----------



## Magic

The NBA is in a sad state, really. If all our future superstars are like Rose then we're in some serious trouble. Never seen a superstar miss so many games with injuries that don't even seem that bad, maybe the injuries are far more severe than I think they are, but his injuries seem playable from the reports of what they are.


----------



## Notorious

The Bulls are just fine without Rose, Boozer seems like he plays better and despite Rose missing a ton of games this season, the Bulls are even better than they were last season and have gotten off to their best 50 game start since 1997.

Also getting off-topic but last year, me and lot of other people claimed that last season was the year to beat Miami because that was the worst team they'd have. Well, I'm starting to think that they were better last year than they are this year. It's probably just me overreacting after the OKC loss.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

the heat dont have the heart to win it all.


----------



## Notorious

If the Heat don't win the title this year, they are the biggest bust in NBA history.


----------



## LarryCoon

I think Rose had a groin injury. It usually takes 2-4 weeks to heal.

I don't think so notorious. Haslem and Miller were injured, no Norris Cole and they had to rely on Mike Bibby.

Can't wait for Thursday when Lakers whoop OKC hopefully.


----------



## Armor King




----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

notorious_187 said:


> If the Heat don't win the title this year, they are the biggest bust in NBA history.


i honestly dont think they will win the title this year.


----------



## Joel

McGee is blocking the shit out of the Bulls.


----------



## El Conquistador

Rose has had turf toe and a torn groin. Pretty serious injuries. How dare anyone say he's embellishing.


----------



## Notorious

Remember when I told you guys the Jennings/Ellis backcourt in Milwaukee would either turn out really good or really bad?

Well tonight they were a combined 8-36 with 9 TO's.


----------



## Stax Classic

Houston signs Boykins right before game, now starting PG.


----------



## Notorious

He's now the starting PG?

Did Dragic die?


----------



## Stax Classic

Sounded like an ankle injury on twitter.


----------



## MoveMent

So is Avery Bradley's 23 point game voided because it was against the Wizards


----------



## Near™

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Houston signs Boykins right before game, now starting PG.


That is completely illogical. His PPG is 7-8 points higher, his assists are way beyond Boykins and his ball movement is much better in general. 

First they try to bring in Fisher, now they bench Dragic..


----------



## Magic

they never wanted Fisher, they just wanted to get rid of Hill's contract Im assuming and then they could just buyout FIsh.


----------



## Stax Classic

Dragic hurt his ankle vs SAC tonight.


----------



## Brye

:lmao:lmao:lmao At the Raptors fans going crazy for Pizza because they scored 100 points even though they were losing by 17.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

notorious_187 said:


> Remember when I told you guys the Jennings/Ellis backcourt in Milwaukee would either turn out really good or really bad?
> 
> Well tonight they were a combined 8-36 with 9 TO's.


I think most everyone assume it would be a crappy pairing.


----------



## Stax Classic

Don't see how Jennings is any better than Curry when healthy.


----------



## Notorious

I think Curry's better than Jennings.

They're both pretty average defenders so that leaves it to offense, and Curry is a much better and more efficient offensive player than Jennings.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Curry is a helluva lot better than Jennings IMO but I'm probably biased.


----------



## Magic

Curry's probably the best pure shooter in the league. He's the REAL Jimmer.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

93% from the line and close to 45% from three last year. I'd say he's the best shooter in the league


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Lol, it's definitely not a stretch to say he's better than Jennings. I like his game. Great shooter in all areas, underrated passer because people just look at his assists numbers and jump to conclusions but don't acknowledge Monta used to dominate the ball a good bit so he didn't have many opportunities to create plays. He's pretty good on the PnR/PnP with David Lee and can throw pinpoint passes. Only problems are with his decision making since he's a bit careless and his handle isn't that great. 

I just hope he can stay healthy.


----------



## Near™

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Lol, it's definitely not a stretch to say he's better than Jennings. I like his game. Great shooter in all areas, underrated passer because people just look at his assists numbers and jump to conclusions but don't acknowledge Monta used to dominate the ball a good bit so he didn't have many opportunities to create plays. He's pretty good on the PnR/PnP with David Lee and can throw pinpoint passes. Only problems are with his decision making since he's a bit careless and his handle isn't that great.
> 
> I just hope he can stay healthy.



When I, personally, look at assist numbers I don't just think pinpoint passes and alley-oops; I think about the spacing that the ball handler creates, the plays he runs and his basketball IQ in general, and no, just because someone doesn't have a decent amount of assists does not indicate low basketball IQ. In most cases PGs are meant to run the offense, but that isn't always how to goes.

When I look for a skilled point guard I look at a few major things: 

* Assist to turnover ratio (Paul and Calderon both lead the league with a 4.21 ratio)
* How he reacts in transition, and no, I am not talking lobs.
* High paced play. I absolutely hate PGs that sit at the top of the 3 and wait for someone to make a move. A skilled PG can create opening a lot easier than the majority of the 2,3,4 and 5's.
* Plays on the fly.
* Spacing.
* Shooting.

Of course we aren't going to get these all in one unless we turn back time and grab Jerry West (though he did take a lot of shots), Oscar Robertson or Magic. 

And just a disclaimer about the way I look at assist numbers, it doesn't apply to anyone besides Point Guards or Combo Guards. I realize LeBron can facilitate, but I haven't made a judgement on all the intangibles that come with it. Not to mention he turns the ball over so many times. 

I played a 3 guard/PF/C system in High School (we went to state championships and I never went further, so I don't have a full understanding of the SF position, but the fact that LeBron can play a one, two, three, four and on occasion a five and do it well is impressive.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Really good post, bro. I don't disagree with any point outside of assist to turnover ratio because I think, at times, the stat can be very deceptive. I used to watch the Raptors play a lot and Jose is often way too conservative and not confident enough to make those high risk, high reward passes. That's likely to result in a great assist to turnover ratio but I don't think it's beneficial to the team since he's not creating a lot of good looks. Lin is like that too since he starts being a bit unaggressive after throwing a couple of passses away. 

Also, I think Steve Nash's game fits in all the categories you brought up. I don't think he has a flaw offensively. 



> * Assist to turnover ratio.


Probably not the best but it's great and one thing to consider is that the majority of plays PHX runs are through Nash whether feeding the post, running PnR or breaking down the defense, often keeping his dribble alive and circling the paint waiting to find a hole in the defense. Also very creative and no afraid to throw risky passes so he's bound to rack up some TOs. 


> * How he reacts in transition, and no, I am not talking lobs.


This is a check for sure. Nash is deadly in transition in all areas. He understands how many people are back on defense so he can make his decisions accordingly. For example, if his team has a numbers advantage, he can pull up for 3 and have a good chance of making the shot and if he misses, it could still turn out to be a good play since his teammates can get the offensive board. He also usually gets the defender to commit to him before passing and has a good understanding of floor positioning so he knows how to space and dribble on the side of the floor opposite to the one where his teammates are. 


> * High paced play. I absolutely hate PGs that sit at the top of the 3 and wait for someone to make a move. A skilled PG can create opening a lot easier than the majority of the 2,3,4 and 5's.


Another check. Nash prefers a quicker tempo and usually initiates the plays. The biggest reason why the D'Antoni SSOL offense worked so well. 



> * Plays on the fly.


Nash is very creative and can often make something out of nothing. Terrific read of the defense and understanding of the situation whether it's how much time's left on the clock, how the defense is playing him on the PnR (going under the screen, trapping etc), whether the defense wants to turn him into a scorer or not and broken plays in general. 



> * Spacing.
> * Shooting.


Probably the best in the league and if not, he's up there with anyone else.


----------



## Magic

Nash still can't defend, if he could I would say he would probably easily be up there with Magic, West, and others.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Wasn't really considering defense there, just looking at it offensively. Secondly, I don't think defense puts him up there with Magic who was a terrible defender himself. Magic was just a walking mismatch with his size which allowed him to see the floor better and he could dominate from the post too which is an area that Nash is lacking in for obvious reasons.


----------



## Magic

I would hardly call him a terrible defender, I'd actually say he was quite good. He wasn't amazing, but he was able to defend all five positions well and was a great pick pocketer. Obviously his size was a liability on defense as much as it was an advantage on offense because he had to play a lot smaller guards which made it harder to defend them, but I'd say he was still pretty good.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Are you serious, bro? Magic couldn't guard PGs unless you're just talking about a spot up shooting scrub like Paxson like he did in the 1991 finals because only God knows what would've happened if he guarded Pippen or Jordan. Quick PGs like Hardaway, Kevin Johnson or Sleepy Floyd were licking their chops anytime they played L.A since they had nobody to guard him. Magic had to guard the swingmen and even then he struggled while Scott took the PG. I watched their 1991 finals run last summer and teams were trying to exploit him running plays for Kersey and Mullin and he couldn't really do much to stop them.

Also, he never guarded centers. Maybe a few PFs when he came back in 1996.


----------



## Magic

Like I said, he wasn't great or anything, but I wouldn't call him terrible either and like I said before, his size made it a lot tougher to guard those quicker PGs as they could run past him, but he did things well on defense such as stealing and I wouldn't call him really a liability on that end either.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

How did he get steals? Legit question because I don't know. If he was like AI, that's a negative because AI used to recklessly gamble and often focus on the ball losing sight of his man. 

I don't know, he's pretty terrible in all the games I've seen which is a good # of games on youtube and ESPN classic. All from 1990 and 1991.


----------



## Near™

I don't know why I said Magic in my earlier post, but I do not consider him a top Point Guard; Magic simply played Point Guard so he could control the game.


----------



## Notorious

Magic is the greatest PG of all-time.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Magic, is that girl doing the dougie in one of your sigs? Not bad to be honest.


----------



## Magic

BrosOfDestruction said:


> How did he get steals? Legit question because I don't know. If he was like AI, that's a negative because AI used to recklessly gamble and often focus on the ball losing sight of his man.
> 
> I don't know, he's pretty terrible in all the games I've seen which is a good # of games on youtube and ESPN classic. All from 1990 and 1991.


He wasn't reckless, he was a just good at poking the ball away. There really wasn't a lot to take away from his defense, but he could at least steal. 8*D

And yeah, that's Kate Upton doing the dougie.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Wow, I so did not realize that was Kate Upton. :lmao


----------



## TJChurch

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Wow, I so did not realize that was Kate Upton. :lmao


Likewise, I did not know (because it is not the case) that being on the cover of Sports Ilustrated made her on-topic for NBA discussion.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

OK.


----------



## Notorious

LOL at Bynum shooting a three pointer, what an idiot.

Mike Brown was right on the money in benching his ass. That shit made JaVale McGee's BBIQ look like Jason Kidd's.


----------



## B-Dawg

He made one the other day, bro. He's starting to get his stroke. Better shooter than Bargnani, son.


----------



## Myers

Lakers not showing up in the fourth again :no:, they are Miami Heat of the Western Conference.


----------



## Notorious

lulz.


----------



## StarzNBarz

He made one the other night that's why.


----------



## TJChurch

Myers said:


> Lakers not showing up in the fourth again :no:, they are Miami Heat of the Western Conference.


Which begs the question: Who wins if those are the Finals?


----------



## Magic

Probably the Heat.


----------



## TJChurch

Magic said:


> Probably the Heat.


I have to disagree. They lost to the West last time, & would do so again.


----------



## Dan Rodmon

I'd say Lakers


----------



## Magic

Holy shit, James Harden is shooting 66% inside the three point line. That is impressive.


----------



## Notorious

Eric Gordon is to set make his return from injury sometime later this week.

It's obvious as to why he's returning...IT BE DAT CONTRACT YEAR.


And also the NBA's Board of Governors is scheduled to having a meeting over whether they will allow teams to have advertisements on their jerseys, much like the soccer teams from overseas.


----------



## Brye

Advertising on the jerseys would be lame, imo. I'm sure financially it'd be a good decision though.


----------



## Notorious

I think it's lame too but from a business perspective, the NBA would be wise to do it.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

lakers arent making it to the finals


----------



## Notorious

The Celtics are. :side:

But seriously no BS, I had a dream last night that the Bulls won the championship.

*inb4impulsesaysicursedthem*


----------



## Magic

inb4 Rose isn't healthy for the playoffs. I don't understand how people think that a guy that has been hurt all year will just randomly be fine for the playoffs.


----------



## Notorious

They're doing just fine without him, they're 12-5 without him this whole season and 5-2 in this 7 game stretch they're currently on without him including wins over the #2 and #3 seeds in the East.

If I were Thibs, I'd give it a serious thought about sitting Rose for the rest of the season or maybe with a week or two left in the season but that won't happen.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

id let scalabrine start a game tbh


----------



## Notorious




----------



## BrosOfDestruction

:lmao

These Kobe memes are old but still get me everytime.


----------



## Magic

:lmao that was some funny shit.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction




----------



## Notorious

Carmelo is in beast mode, first time this season I've said that.


----------



## RKO920

I love all the Knicks fans who are sucking off Melo right now, and shit on him a week ago & wanted him traded.


----------



## Headliner

The Knicks are playing great team ball. Orlando is playing without much energy or effort. Orlando isn't really a comeback team so this could get worse.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

RKO920 said:


> I love all the Knicks fans who are sucking off Melo right now, and shit on him a week ago & wanted him traded.


its about time he took over a game. you were probably one of those fans anyway.


----------



## Headliner

:lol that's my first time seeing that Kobe thing. How old is it? Looks like 2010.

Knicks destroying these dudes.


----------



## Notorious

The Knicks are humiliating the Magic.

This is pathetic :lmao


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

This game is fun to watch LOL.


----------



## HullKogan

RKO920 said:


> I love all the Knicks fans who are sucking off Melo right now, and shit on him a week ago & wanted him traded.


It's funny. Melo is clearly our best player


----------



## RKO920

GD said:


> its about time he took over a game. you were probably one of those fans anyway.


Go through the thread before you talk shit. I've been supporting Melo all season idiot.


----------



## Notorious

This game needs a Daniel Orton appearance.


----------



## Magic

Defend Melo all season for him to finally hae a great game. Hope it was worth it. He has been terrible all season, on both ends, and has been a liability for the Knicks for a lot of the games.


----------



## RKO920

Only reason I have defended Melo this long is because I've seen him do it alone in Denver. Notice without Amare & Lin, Woodson is running the offense through Melo.


----------



## Notorious

Do what alone?

Be a perennial first round exit?

Because if it wasn't for Chauncey, Melo would have a playoff reputation just like T-Mac did.


----------



## RKO920

Melo with a established point guard (Baron) that hands the ball off to him and lets him run isos and drive to the basket and force fouls is better than a point guard trying to do it by himself. (Lin) Melo single handedly turned Denver from a joke to a playoff team.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

RKO920 said:


> Go through the thread before you talk shit. I've been supporting Melo all season idiot.


now did i say you said it in this thread? nope, i am talking about REAL LIFE DOE.


oh and look at denver POST-MELO. theyre pretty pretty pretty prettyyyy good


----------



## Notorious

:lmao at that horrible, horrible, horrible, horrible, horrible, horrible post move by Glen Davis.

We got that steal of the century trading that scrub for Bass.


----------



## RKO920

GD said:


> now did i say you said it in this thread? nope, i am talking about REAL LIFE DOE.
> 
> 
> oh and look at denver POST-MELO. theyre pretty pretty pretty prettyyyy good


In real life too kidd. That could be because they got Gallo & Chandler in the Melo trade, who are turning into really good players..


----------



## Magic

RKO920 said:


> Melo with a established point guard (Baron) that hands the ball off to him and lets him run isos and drive to the basket and force fouls is better than a point guard trying to do it by himself. (Lin) Melo single handedly turned Denver from a joke to a playoff team.


that just proves how terrible he is. He shouldn't need the ball the whole game just to do well. He needs to learn how to play off the ball and become a team player, otherwise I hope you enjoy the first round because that's as far as your team will go.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

RKO920 said:


> In real life too kidd. That could be because they got Gallo & Chandler in the Melo trade, who are turning into really good players..


knicks before melo > knicks with MELO


----------



## RKO920

GD said:


> knicks before melo > knicks with MELO


I wish they traded Fields & kept one of Chander / Gallo.


----------



## Notorious

Kevin Love had 40/19 tonight. Amazing.

Can't wait till Rubio's back next season and they add some more pieces in the offseason, playoff bound.


----------



## Magic

They would still be worse, Melo is not a good teammate and keeping another good player wouldn't ave changed that. Fields was having a great a year before Melo got there too, same with Amare, and that seemed to change pretty damn quickly once Melo once got there.


----------



## RKO920

Amares 99 year old knees and damaged back don't help either.


----------



## Notorious

Yep. Before Melo came, Fields was #2 in the ROY rankings and Amar'e was putting up amazing, MVP type numbers. He had a stretch of 9 consecutive 30+ point games, the highest of anyone last season.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

yep, something the knicks shouldve taken in consideration when it came to signing amare!


----------



## RKO920

They had to get Amare because of the Big 3. Amare was the only one left.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

Never liked Melo very overrated...


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

ESPN shit storm coming Dwight Howards way.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

RKO920 said:


> They had to get Amare because of the Big 3. Amare was the only one left.


i did not say they shouldnt of gotten him, all i am saying is the knicks shouldve considered amare's injury history before giving him all that money.


----------



## Notorious

Pissed off I didn't get my Daniel Orton appearance.


----------



## Armor King

David Stern says the NCAA is corrupt. 

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nba-b...eviscerates-ncaa-over-one-done-150142445.html


----------



## Notorious

Oh my god :lmao


----------



## Armor King

notorious_187 said:


> Oh my god :lmao


:lmao :lmao


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

^^^
Im weak.:lmao


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## El Conquistador

DA BULLS.


----------



## WWE

Kevin love is a fucking BEAST.

That is all.


----------



## Notorious

North Carolina's Harrison Barnes, Kendall Marshall and John Henson have all declared for the draft.

NBA.com is reporting that this offseason, Kobe's gonna push hard for the Lakers front office to sign both Lamar Odom and Derek Fisher, who will both be free agents.


----------



## Magic

that Kobe thing is OLD NEWS. come on notorious, you're the nba thread news reporter, you need to keep up. :side:


----------



## Notorious

It's the first time I heard it.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

lakers are going to need to get younger, not older.


----------



## Magic

I could see us trading Gasol in the offseason if we fail to win a championship for some younger pieces/picks. Hopefully we do that trade that was brought up earlier with the Timberwolves, Gasol for DWill, Beasley, and Barea. I really like DWill's potential and he could be a real superstar one day.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

BAREA BABY


----------



## Notorious

But would the Wolves still be willing to do that trade despite the emergence of Nikola Pekovic?

Pek is averaging 16/9 as a starter, he has more potential than Pau and he's already a better defender. I think that ship has sailed for that trade, if I were Minny I'd just add some more pieces in the offseason.


----------



## Magic

They are a REALLY desperate team, I think they would do it. Gasol is underrated as a defender tbh, I find him pretty damn good when he's guarding other PFs. He can't guard Cs at all though, he gets overpowered.


----------



## Notorious

He would be playing center in Minny though.

I just don't think the Minnesota front office would be smart to do it now, but hey you can never put anything past the stupidity of David Kahn.


----------



## Magic

I actually said during those discussions that I would love a deal that sent Peko, DWill, and Beasley to us for Barnes and Gasol. I honestly think they would have done it at that time as well.


----------



## HeatWave

-Spurs got me wanting to rethink predicting OKC to beat them in the conference finals...Then again, maybe the curse of the retired Bruce Bowen jersey may be born and reek havoc among San Antonio the rest of the way and they may fall a few spots and totally implode...Always disliked the Spurs and that added fuel to the fire..smh

-Brother Love can step on anyone's face as long as he keeps putting up the numbers he does

-Lin became a national story, fans start saying Knicks are now a legit title contender..Result: Knicks in the 8th spot..D'Antoni gets fired, Woodson comes in and Knicks fans believe he's what they needed all along..Result: Knicks in the 8th spot :lmao

-Still believe Dwight should've had Prokohov & Otis Smith roll cookies down their face into their mouth for Dwight's services..He's gonna regret that loyalty line when it's all said and done imo

-Mike Brown should dropkick Bynum in his knee everytime he shoots a 3

-Celtics hot eventhough there's a new player walking off the court surrounded by trainers..Sorta optimistic for them yet confused lol


----------



## Notorious

We've got three injured players under contract now, but really two...I don't consider Jermaine O'Neal a Celtic anymore.


----------



## Magic

Celtics should stay where they are. The first round would be their best chance to beat the Heat because they would still be pretty fresh.


----------



## Notorious

I'm split on that. I want us to say the 7th seed because that's our best chance to take out Miami but then again I don't want us to be a first round exit.


----------



## HeatWave

I'd think best chance to get heat would be in the later rounds specially if they have to go through Philly and or Indy..Possible 6-7 game series right there..Rather hope to go through Chicago's side of the bracket since they're already banged up and hope if they do see Miami, they'd be a little worn down..But I understand wanting to go at them in the 1st round


----------



## Magic

Wade/Lebron/Bosh are all young and conditioned very well, I doubt they would be too worn out in the later rounds and the Celtics would probably be even more worn out by then anyways.


----------



## Notorious

Steve Nash is saying that he won't re-sign with the Suns if they don't make improvements or he "sees" them trying to improve their roster.

He also said that he'd consider an offer from the Heat. (LOL How much help does LeBron need?)


----------



## Magic

He would be a TERRIBLE fit with the Heat. Wade and Lebron on two on ball guys, so is Nash, so it wouldn't really work. They also don't really have any catch and shoot guys in their starting lineup, except maybe Bosh and he would probably benefit from the most if he signed with them.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

For playoff teams, Nash makes the most sense on Orlando.


----------



## Oracle

nash wont take MLE so zero chance he will be on the heat


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

Nash should just come back home to Dallas where he belongs.

Go Mavs beat the Heat!!!!


----------



## Notorious

Seeing Dirk in beast mode against the Heat makes me think I'm in June 2011.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction




----------



## Magic

:lmao Heat crowd "refing sucks".

FTs:Heat-20
Mavs-5

I agree, refing does suck, but not for your team.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

Looks like my mavs lost fuck the heat..


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

mavs are aging, its all good cause the heat not beating the THUNDER DOE


----------



## TJChurch

notorious_187 said:


> NBA.com is reporting that this offseason, Kobe's gonna push hard for the Lakers front office to sign both Lamar Odom and Derek Fisher, who will both be free agents.


Sounds good to me... Long as they can do that, & keep Gasol.


----------



## Notorious

These are the players active for the Hornets tonight:
Greivis Vasquez
Marco Belinelli
Jason Smith
Al-Farouq Aminu
Carl Landry
Xavier Henry
Lance Thomas
Chris Johnson

That is by far the worst lineup used by a team this season and maybe the last 10 years.


----------



## Magic

From what I saw tonight I actually think we can beat the Thunder in a 7 game series. I realize it was a blow out, but little things like Westbrook only having 1 turnover, Gasol getting 3 fouls in like 2 minutes in the third, Perkins hitting jump shots(LOL), Artest shooting 11 times and hitting one shot won't happen a lot in a 7 game series. We defended really well, until Gasol had to sit in the third, our offense was actually looking good, and we didn't have a lot of turnovers.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

It's painful having to watch my Lakers get molested like this by OKC.

Gonna have to break out the courtroom doll.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

still think OKC would beat lakers in a playoff series.


----------



## Magic

it's not exactly a stretch, they would be the favorites obviously. Im just giving myself hope GD, CANT YOU LET ME HAVE HOPE. :side:


----------



## Myst

OKC can potentially sweep the Lakers since... Mike Brown is the coach.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

If Pau doesn't step his shit up & Sessions hasn't adjusted, it's a real possibility. Doesn't help when you have one of the worst benches in the League.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

just telling you what i feel magic, sorry to hear you disagree with king gd


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

The Spurs is the only team I see hanging with the Thunder in the West,they are serious.


----------



## Myst

VAN DAMINATOR said:


> The Spurs is the only team I see hanging with the Thunder in the West,they are serious.


Pop is the best coach in the NBA. Crazy how well the Spurs are playing, they better pray they don't match up with the Grizz again though. If they don't, I can see them making a run to the Finals. 

Hella excited for the Playoffs though, with the West being so open and with the eventual Heat vs Bulls matchup.


----------



## Joel Anthony




----------



## LarryCoon

inb4 Jason Kidd complains about not getting championship treatment again


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

Joel Anthony said:


>


posted a page or 2 ago, nice job!


----------



## Joel Anthony

GD said:


> posted a page or 2 ago, nice job!


Show some respect, pussy.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

Joel Anthony said:


> Show some respect, pussy.


see scalabrines ring? bow down and kiss it, bitch.


----------



## Joel Anthony

GD said:


> see scalabrines ring? bow down and kiss it, bitch.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

KG's thoughts on the T'Wolves: "As far as that franchise, I have nothing positive to say."

http://www.celticslife.com/2012/03/kg-has-no-love-for-his-original.html#more

Dude speaks the truth. Minny had the worst management I've seen during his time there making one bad move after another.


----------



## HeatWave

BrosOfDestruction said:


>


KG has done pretty well for himself..Ray as well..my goodness


----------



## Dan Rodmon

As of right now my picks to go all the way, in no particular order.

Bulls
Lakers
Spurs
Pacers


----------



## Notorious

The Pacers are gonna be a first round exit.

Kobe's shooting numbers since Feb 1:
7-23
6-16
10-26
11-24
11-29
9-23
5-18
14-25
11-24
13-26
4-15
7-24
11-23
13-24
14-23
8-26
9-31
11-26
9-20
11-25
10-23
9-20
3-20
10-27
11-18
5-17
7-15
9-24
7-25

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Dan Rodmon

Once in a while we get a surprise underdog. IF there is to be one this year I think Pacers are the ones.


----------



## Notorious

If there's gonna be any underdog in the East it'll be either the Celtics or Knicks.


----------



## Dan Rodmon

We shall see.


----------



## Notorious

Yes we will.


----------



## Oracle

really lol the celtics and the knicks have no hope they will be gone after the first round


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

notorious_187 said:


> The Pacers are gonna be a first round exit.
> 
> Kobe's shooting numbers since Feb 1:
> 7-23
> 6-16
> 10-26
> 11-24
> 11-29
> 9-23
> *5-18*
> 14-25
> 11-24
> 13-26
> *4-15*
> *7-24*
> 11-23
> 13-24
> 14-23
> *8-26*
> *9-31*
> 11-26
> 9-20
> 11-25
> 10-23
> 9-20
> *3-20*
> 10-27
> 11-18
> *5-17*
> 7-15
> *9-24
> 7-25*
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Notorious

Hypnotiq said:


> really lol the celtics and the knicks have no hope they will be gone after the first round


Funny how you say the Knicks have no hope when they blew out the Pacers two nights in a row, once in New York and once in Philly.

Btw, the Celtics are 12-5 since the All-Star break but yet people continue to say we're a struggling team. The Pacers on the other hand, are 9-8 since the All-Star break.


----------



## Oracle

Does anyone think the knicks can win a ring with carmelo and a'mare ? 

i cant see it


----------



## Notorious

No they won't.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

With the history those two have, hell no.

Anything is possible though. I thought Dirk wasn't leading flies to a trash can after I saw him vs GSW in 2007. 

This year, I'd bet anything they aren't going to make much noise and it's hard to see a door opening for them anytime soon since Bulls/Heat are set for the future.


----------



## Notorious

It's funny how people always talk about Melo and Amar'e but in all honesty, Tyson Chandler has been the Knicks best player this season.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

That's a fair statement to make. Chandler has made a huge impact on their defense.

The Knicks are the 4th best defensive team in the league. You read that correctly. Last year, they were 22nd. I find it hard to believe any of the other guys really caused that to happen.

I really liked his work for Dallas last year. He was that defensive anchor you need alongside Dirk. No surprise Dirk compared his impact to KG (laughable statement but speaks volumes of his impact). Solid rim protector though he doesn't really block shots, guards the pick and roll well hedging the guard and rotating back to his man in time, good man defender, versatile since he can switch assignments and pick up PFs and zones up areas very well. Good defensive rebounder as well.


----------



## Notorious

Iman Shumpert is a great defender as well, arguably a top 5 perimeter defender.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

True. Chandler, being a C, definitely makes a bigger impact but Shumpert has had some really good defensive games as well. He did a pretty good job on Kobe when they beat them and locked up Calderon the same week. Good man D + he's a ball hawk.

I think he might make All-D in a couple of years.


----------



## Notorious

Yeah Chandler, Shumpert and Jeffries have been their three best defensive players this season.

Even with D'Antoni, defense hasn't been the problem for the Knicks this season. Ironically, it was offense.


----------



## LarryCoon

Rose: Durant is the front runner for MVP this season.

Looks like some bad blood brewing for the MIA-CHI rivalry. Cant' wait to see them in the playoffs


----------



## Magic

or maybe that's just his honest opinion and he thinks its true.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Rose doesn't like LeBron. Proof:










Durant does have a reasonable case for MVP though.


----------



## Myst

I say just give the MVP to KLove if the TWolves make the playoffs.

Both KD and LeBJ have a superstar caliber player right next to them (& Bosh). And these two superstars (Westbrook and Wade) are practically on their level.. I mean, shouldn't that be something that penalizes their chances? Seemed like it hurt Shaq's MVP chances when he had Kobe who was a top 5-ish player at that time. 

I don't know. The criteria for that award seemingly changes every year. It's practically just a popularity/hype/storyline award now. Maybe the players themselves should vote for it instead of the media?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

That would be interesting and it used to happen before 1980 and the one major difference I see is that the players tend to go with the best player in the league more so than the "best player on the best team" or the "best story" that sportswriters usually go with.

That's how Kareem ended up with MVPs in the 70s despite being on teams hovering around .500.


----------



## Magic

It's not going to happen, Kobe willed the Lakers to playoffs for a couple of years and didn't get it MVP on his best years(with much worse teammates) so I doubt Love will get it this year even though he deserves it moreso than the Durant and Lebron.


----------



## Joel

FINALLY, Rip is back.


----------



## Notorious

Forgot he was still in the NBA.


----------



## Notorious

Thanks to Philly getting blown out by the Wizards tonight and the Celtics blowing out the Wolves...we are now leading the Atlantic division.

I know it probably won't last but let me have my moment bitches.










By the way, it will be a damn shame if K.G. doesn't make the All-NBA 3rd team after Howard & Bynum and he doesn't make the All-Defensive 1st Team.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction




----------



## BrosOfDestruction

notorious_187 said:


> Thanks to Philly getting blown out by the Wizards tonight and the Celtics blowing out the Wolves...we are now leading the Atlantic division.
> 
> I know it probably won't last but let me have my moment bitches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, it will be a damn shame if K.G. doesn't make the All-NBA 3rd team after Howard & Bynum and he doesn't make the All-Defensive 1st Team.


What happened, bro? From the box score, it looks like KG was going ham.

All-NBA 3rd is very possible since he's played a good bit at C and they'll just stick him in that slot.


----------



## Notorious

KG played great on Kevin Love, forced him to 5-18 shooting. K.G. had some great dunks tonight as well, looked like 07-08 KG out there.

I think KG will make All-NBA 3rd and All-Defensive 2nd (IMO he should be 1st, maybe even DPOY).


----------



## TJChurch

Myst said:


> OKC can potentially sweep the Lakers since... Mike Brown is the coach.


If you've spent 90% of your life in Ohio as I have, you know he was never the Coach here, & he is not the coach in LA. The names are different, but the fact he is letting the star/name player control much of things is the same.


----------



## Headliner

I couldn't believe what I was seeing from KG. It was like he stepped in the Urkel Chamber for this game.


----------



## HeatWave

Headliner said:


> I couldn't believe what I was seeing from KG. It was like he stepped in the Urkel Chamber for this game.


Off with your head for stealing my line...There is only one man in the league who uses that chamber and that's Wade when he goes against the Bulls..In goes Dwayne Wade, out comes that bum Larry Hughes


----------



## Notorious

Incredible game from Gerald Wallace tonight.

24 points, 18 rebounds, led the Nets to a comeback victory after being down 19 in the 2nd half and had the game-winning block.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

NETS


----------



## Near™

TJChurch said:


> If you've spent 90% of your life in Ohio as I have, you know he was never the Coach here, & he is not the coach in LA. The names are different, but the fact he is letting the star/name player control much of things is the same.


I don't know why they made that move besides the fact that he supposedly can control superstars, or how he lets him coach them. Hopefully he will be gone soon.



Headliner said:


> I couldn't believe what I was seeing from KG. It was like he stepped in the Urkel Chamber for this game.


K.G. squashed an approximately 12 year younger player that has major talent, I loved it.


----------



## Notorious

KG has been the Celtics best player this season to be honest.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Cousins is beast. *


----------



## StarzNBarz

Don't over look Avery Bradley. He's been doin it big since Ray went down with injury. (And even before that)


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Looks great here and the first step looks better than usual. I can't emphasize enough how smooth his handle is. Nice entry pass to Griffin at 1:53. Look at 2:19 and the way he breaks down the defense, maintains ball control and finishes at the rim. 4:25, love the way he breaks down Felton with a crossover and kickouts to Foye for a good look. The jumpshots he takes in this vid are the normal routine. I can tell he wasn't being aggressive and just settled for what the defense gave him. Only major gripe with him. 

He got away with a carry on the GW play. I know they don't really call carries but that one is pretty blatant. Still, Blazers were pretty dumb to not send help for Hickson right away. Hickson on Paul is an epic mismatch.


----------



## Notorious

I find it funny how last year Philly started the season horrible and finished great but this season they started off great and are finishing horrible.


----------



## Xile44

Wallace had
24 Points 
18 Rebounds
6 Steals
5 Assists
and 1 timely Block

With green and Wallace we went from having the worst SF position's to having Crash and and a huge spark off the bench in Green who had 20 points and D-Will with 20 assist but shot poorly, Hump did his thing as well. Petro was our only Center available last night and he is garb. Only if Lopez was Healthy all season we'd be making a run 

Green had a sick Alley oop Dunk over Rush 
http://youtu.be/DDDcXtVoOgc


----------



## Notorious

Kobe is 0-15 through three quarters.

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

LMFAO. Kobe Bryant has 0 points at the beginning of the 4th and is shooting 0-15.

WOW NOTORIOUS BEAT ME TO IT


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Lol @ Tim Hardaway 0-17.


----------



## Notorious

HE DID IT!!!

BAH GAWD HE DID IT!!!

Kobe is now 1-16.

For the record, Kobe is shooting 2-20 tonight with 3 minutes left...the rest of the Lakers are shooting 52%.


----------



## Xile44

Lol at the MVP chant's for Kobe


----------



## Notorious

Are we supposed to forget that he's 3-21 since he hit the assumed game winner?


----------



## Magic

No, but he hit when it mattered and he was 3-6 in the fourth with 10 points. That's what you call CLUTCH, notorious. :kobe3


----------



## Notorious

No that's what you call an inefficient chucker.

If Kobe wasn't 0-15 through three quarters the Lakers would've never been in this situation.

Besides let's not forget it was against the 2nd worst team in the NBA without 4 of their 5 starters and 6th man.


----------



## Magic

Nah, that's what you call YOUMAD that he CLUTCH. 

FIVE CHAMPIONSHIPS, NOTORIOUS, HATE ALL YOU WANT BECAUSE HE WILL HIT. :kobe3

A win is a WIN, whether he shoots 3-21, 0-21, or let's say SIX FOR TWENTY-FOUR, WE STILL WON.


----------



## Dub

CLUTCH KOBE!!!!MVP MVP MVP!!!!


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Lol, I knew this was going to happen.


----------



## Notorious

Magic said:


> Nah, that's what you call YOUMAD that he CLUTCH.
> 
> FIVE CHAMPIONSHIPS, NOTORIOUS, HATE ALL YOU WANT BECAUSE HE WILL HIT. :kobe3
> 
> A win is a WIN, whether he shoots 3-21, 0-21, or let's say SIX FOR TWENTY-FOUR, WE STILL WON.


Yeah that's fine Kobe went 6-24 and the Lakers still won that game.

But I prefer games that result in a 39 point beating.


----------



## Irish Jet

Dem winners, dem rings = DEM MAD HATERS

:kobe3


----------



## Champ

bryant is the ultimate troll. this is why he shouldn't be compared to mj.


----------



## Notorious

Champ said:


> bryant is the ultimate troll. this is why he shouldn't be compared to mj.


Well yeah because one, I can't recall MJ ever shooting 3-21 in a game.

MJ is also clutch in the regular season AND playoffs, something CLUTCH KOBE is not. :jordan2


----------



## Magic

:lmao please notorious, STAY MAD. Got to love people coming in here and bringing Jordan up to, for no reason at all. :kobe


----------



## Notorious

Champ brought MJ up, not me.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Champ said:


> bryant is the ultimate troll. this is why he shouldn't be compared to mj.


----------



## Perfect Poster

Kobe wouldn't have had to be clutch if he would've shot better than 10% before the game winner. Js.


----------



## Champ

had to be brought up. once he becomes the all time leading scorer the mj/kobe debate is going to return. mj doesn't go three for twenty one.


----------



## Notorious

Jeremy Lin is out for 6 weeks after an MRI revealed a small chronic meniscus tear.

BARON DAVIS GON PUT THE TEAM ON HIS BACK!!!


@Champ: I don't think Kobe will catch Kareem, he'll probably pass up MJ though.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

In other news, Bryant just passed MJ in the most missed shots for a career list.


----------



## Notorious

Wait are you serious BrosOfDestruction?

If so, Kobe missed all those shots on purpose just so he could say he beat one of MJ's records.


----------



## Xile44

Jordan is gonna sell the Cats in 3-4 years if rebuilding goes wrong. Turrible Owner


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

All time﻿ missed shots leaders:



> 1. John Havlicek: 13,417 missed shots
> 2. Elvin Hayes: 13,296 missed shots
> 3. Karl Malone: 12,682 missed shots
> 4. Kareem Abdul-Jabbar: 12,470 missed shots
> 5. Kobe Bryant: 12,350 missed shots and counting.
> 6. Michael Jordan: 12,345 missed shots
> 7. Dominique Wilkins: 11,626 missed shots
> 8. Elgin Baylor: 11,478 missed shots


^This was midway through the game.


----------



## Notorious

Xile44 said:


> Jordan is gonna sell the Cats in 3-4 years if rebuilding goes wrong. Turrible Owner


That stupid broke up the entire Bobcats team that went to the playoffs.

Only players remaining from that team are D.J. Augustin, Tyrus Thomas and Gerald Henderson. 

Tyson Chandler is gone, Raymond Felton is gone, Gerald Wallace is gone, Stephen Jackson is gone, Boris Diaw is gone, etc.


----------



## StarzNBarz

yea for the bobcats.... I have never seen a team aquire such talentless, hacks with absolutely NO potential. Its amazing looking at their roster how bad they are. There is NOBODY on the team who you can say is a future all star. maybe kemba but i doubt it. at least the kings have cousins, evans. wizards got john wall. hornets have gordon. really is amazing looking at the bobcats.


----------



## Xile44

Deron William's is the 2nd player in history to score 50+ point's and 20+ Assist in season.


----------



## bw281

StarzNBarz said:


> yea for the bobcats.... I have never seen a team aquire such talentless, hacks with absolutely NO potential. Its amazing looking at their roster how bad they are. There is NOBODY on the team who you can say is a future all star. maybe kemba but i doubt it. at least the kings have cousins, evans. wizards got john wall. hornets have gordon. really is amazing looking at the bobcats.


Agree. I'm happy they suck so bad because Jordan is a part owner. Just like the pos bet network, the past owner is all about trash as long as it pertains to the blacks.


----------



## Xile44

Well Biyombo has massive Defensive potential, Kemba seems solid, but I don't think he can be a 1st option.


----------



## StarzNBarz

Not really. He has the potential to be another Serge Ibaka. You don't really think of Ibaka as a great defender just a great shot blocker. Same with Biyombo.


----------



## JM

Kemba is a guy with no natural position. Not a good enough distributer or good enough court vision to be a PG and not a good enough shooter to be a true SG. That will limit him greatly. It doesn't necessarily mean he can't be successful but it'll be tough for him to be a great player or a first option even.


----------



## chronoxiong

3-21
7-25
9-24
5-17
10-27
3-20
11-26
9-31
8-26
7-24
4-15
5-18
9-23
11-29
10-26
7-23
8-21
7-22
6-28
6-18
10-24

Guess who's numbers those belong to? And no, those are not the Mega Millions Lottery numbers.


----------



## B-Dawg

http://www.orlandopinstripedpost.co...stan-van-gundy-quit-magic-coach-dwight-howard

I really hate all of this. I LOVE Stan's personality and his character, but his system is garbage. I'd be both happy and sad to see him gone, but whatever happens happens. If he's fired/quits and McMillan is hired, I'd be alright with that. Fire Otis and replace him w/ Donnie Walsh, too.


----------



## Myst

Lol at Kobe trolling.

:kobe










Better not be pulling this shit in the playoffs though.

:kobe2


----------



## Notorious

DeMarcus Cousins is starting to become one of my favorite players to watch.

Kid is such a beast, I think next season he'll be an All-Star and might challenge Bynum for the 2nd best center spot.


----------



## LarryCoon

I'd trade Tyreke and bring in Jeff Van Gundy


----------



## Notorious

Terrence Williams has been a good pickup for the Kings.


----------



## Magic

notorious_187 said:


> DeMarcus Cousins is starting to become one of my favorite players to watch.
> 
> Kid is such a beast, I think next season he'll be an All-Star and might challenge Bynum for the 2nd best center spot.


And yet you were calling him a cancer earlier in the season that wouldn't amount to anything due to his immaturity....even though we all were :side:


----------



## Notorious

I think he's changed or at least he has been out of trouble since the coaching change.


----------



## Xile44

Wallace is a huge difference maker, Deron has 35 assist in the last 2 game's, Morrow was hitting 3's like it was a 3 pt contest, seeing the guy's smiling and developing chemistry is nice. Lakers Next. we should have Crash guard Kobe.


----------



## StarzNBarz

No Rose again. Of course the Thunder are gonna win.

Also, Rose might turn into the next T-Mac with all these injuries.


----------



## Notorious

Joey Crawford and Dick Bavetta are referring the Celtics-Heat game.

Fuck my life.


----------



## Magic

:lmao @ Bulls and the Heat.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

I don't know the exact number but looks like the Heat always suck on the road against good teams. 

Heat have no answer for Rondo's penetration and this Avery Bradley dude looks legit. Moves really well off ball and has a nice understanding of spacing the floor.


----------



## Notorious

We clowning these weak ass Miami boys.

@BrosOfDestruction: Yeah AB is legit. I post on a Celtics forum and the majority of us want Avery to start with Ray coming off the bench, if AB can hold his own and outplay Dwyane Wade at SG then there's no doubt in my mind that he can start there for the rest of the season and playoffs. He might be the best defensive guard in the league, if not the best at least top 5. He's improved his shooting and he's a very good off-ball offensive player.

Anyway, I'm starting to think that Miami has a mindset that they'll just play lackadaisical and then just turn it on in the playoffs. Unfortunately that doesn't really work.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Meh, I was actually looking forward to 2 competitive games. So much for that.


----------



## Notorious

Rondo with his 5th triple double on the season.


----------



## Notorious

My MVP for the day has to go to the man, the myth, the legend, who did what he does best tonight:


----------



## Dub

Whoa what happen to Bynum's ankle?


----------



## Notorious

Well gotta give it to Bynum. He lasted way longer than any of us expected.

Although from what I've seen on Twitter it's just a mild ankle sprain, he might play Tuesday against the Nets.


----------



## dmanballplayer23

notorious_187 said:


> Rondo with his 5th triple double on the season.


3 of the 5 triple doubles have been on prime time ABC.


----------



## StarzNBarz

What a great day in the NBA.


----------



## TJChurch

StarzNBarz said:


> What a great day in the NBA.


That play was great, second perhaps only to the inbound-&-shoot bit in the same game.


----------



## Dan Rodmon

Lakers gotta be smart about Bynum... Minor sprain or not...Hes key for a good playoff run.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Basically, rest Bynum till he's 100% certified, don't rush this man. We lose him & we're fucked. Period.


----------



## bw281

DubC said:


> Whoa what happen to Bynum's ankle?


Bynum is trash. A little soft puss. Try working for a living, would you still get injured as frequent, haha. Better pick up Greg Oden, foolish lakers. 

Lakers will get whipped by OKC anyway.


----------



## Magic

bw281 said:


> Bynum is trash. A little soft puss. Try working for a living, would you still get injured as frequent, haha. Better pick up Greg Oden, foolish lakers.
> 
> Lakers will get whipped by OKC anyway.


:lmao this is one of the dumbest thing I've ever heard. I love how idiotic fans call players weak/soft when those same players could easily KILL those same fans just by kicking their ass.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

I lol'd.










PS: In case you don't get the joke, look closely at the controller.


----------



## Notorious

:lmao :lmao

That's funny as hell. These Kobe pics never get old.


----------



## TJChurch

I'm still laughing at what I read a few days ago. On Twitter, Adam Levine (coach of "The Voice" & leader of Maroon 5) said Kobe pulled a reverse Lebron.


----------



## Myst

TJChurch said:


> I'm still laughing at what I read a few days ago. On Twitter, Adam Levine (coach of "The Voice" & leader of Maroon 5) said Kobe pulled a reverse Lebron.


Lol he totally did that in the 3-21 game. Suck balls for 3 quarters and then own the 4th.


----------



## TJChurch

Myst said:


> Lol he totally did that in the 3-21 game. Suck balls for 3 quarters and then own the 4th.


Difference between the 2 is Kobe can afford to do it. Unlike Sheamus, Lebron may never win a Championship in Miami.


----------



## El Conquistador

Is that retard UDK still saying Drummond should be the #1 pick over Davis?


----------



## Champ

nah but he's still a tard


----------



## Notorious

Ray Allen makes his return tomorrow and he'll be starting.

:cuss:


----------



## Notorious

The Lakers have fined Andrew Bynum for "numerous infractions."



> One of the stunts that warranted the fine from the team was Bynum blowing off a meeting with Lakers general manager Mitch Kupchak.
> 
> Bynum told ESPNLosAngeles.com he was unaware of the fine before getting into his car outside the Lakers practice facility and driving away following the team's shootaround in preparation for their game against the New Jersey Nets on Tuesday.
> 
> It's been one act of pointless rebellion after another for Bynum.
> 
> Bynum's battles with immaturity are a mile long. He began the season suspended for a dirty hit on J.J. Barea during last year's playoffs and he has a lengthy list of traffic violations.


----------



## Dub

He needs to get his act together.


----------



## Magic

Champ said:


> nah but he's still a tard


and you're still bandwagoning the Heat without admitting to it.


----------



## Notorious

No Wade tonight for Miami against Philly. Bosh has got to step it up.

Also, Ronny Turiaf will be starting over Joel Anthony.


----------



## Champ

magic yumad


----------



## Magic

I'm never mad. I'm not like Flex. :kobe3


----------



## Notorious

:lmao at the Knicks owning the Pacers for the 3rd time in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## Oracle

notorious_187 said:


> :lmao at the Knicks owning the Pacers for the 3rd time in the last 2 weeks.


yep we will be a first round playoff exit to damn inconsistent


----------



## Xile44

notorious_187 said:


> :lmao at the Knicks owning the Pacers for the 3rd time in the last 2 weeks.


:lolYou really do bring a bad Aura when you speak of thing's ( Pacers are wrecking the Knicks) Please don't mention my team.


----------



## Notorious

The Nets can't get much worse.

Also not like the Knicks choking is a bad thing. :jay2


----------



## Xile44

LOL Granger doing the Rodger's Championship belt after hitting a 3. Novak occasionally does that


----------



## Notorious

I wish those ******* ass Cavaliers would've made the Spurs compete in a quadruple overtime game since the C's play them tomorrow. Oh well, we'll lose anyway since Jesus is back in the starting lineup.


----------



## El Conquistador

ITT: UDK acts like the encyclopedia of knowledge. 18 year old kid acting like he ever saw Magic Johnson play. Canadian who watches hockey acting as if he's a scout of the NCAA men's basketball talent. GJDM.


----------



## Oracle

joey crawford is such a shit ref


----------



## Notorious

:lmao at you stating the obvious.

Marc Stein is reporting that Steve Nash has no plans of slowing down and is seeking a three year contract this offseason.


----------



## Xile44

J.R Smith is such an idiot. Just threw down Barbosa and made a dumb foul with 40 seconds left.


----------



## Oracle

what a win JR smith eat shit sook


----------



## Champ

Magic said:


> I'm never mad. I'm not like Flex. :kobe3


you're clearly mad over mj shaq and lbj being better than kobe. rock outshining austin after a win in a great match with cena is another reason.


----------



## Magic

I love Shaq, so I would hardly care if he was considered better than Kobe or not. I know Jordan is better. AND LOL @ LBJ, still laughing. That was a good one champ.


----------



## Champ

so you're going to say he's a better overall player than lbj


----------



## Magic

in his career, yeah I'd take Kobe over Lebron. More talented, probably not, more dependable, hell yeah. Talent only means so much, if you can't utilize it to win then it means absolutely nothing.


----------



## Notorious

If you're talking about current times I'd rather have LeBron, however I'd take peak Kobe over peak LeBron.


----------



## Perfect Poster

Just finished watching the Pistons beat the Magic (w/o Dwight) and a few things I found:

1. Greg Monroe and Brandon Knight were good picks that are the centerpieces of the teams next playoff push.
2. They still have crap they have to get rid of - *cough* Villanueva, Wallace (even though he says he's retiring), not a big fan of Maxiell either. He's not very big and should definitely not be starting.
3. Ben Gordon isn't as bad as I imagined. He definitely didn't deserve the contract he got, but as a shooter off the bench he can be quite valuable since he's one of those irrational confidence guys.
4. Same with Jonas Jerebko. Probably nothing more than an 8th guy off the bench, which isn't a lot, but he shoots at a decent rate and can be a 2nd team guy. Another year healed from his injury will help.
5. Tayshaun should be traded to a contender. The guy can still play a little bit and won't bea factor in the teams next title run (already 32). The only problem is I don't believe his contract is all that friendly.
6. They need another big or a scorer that isn't Ben Gordon to be a playoff team. Depending on where they draft, Harrison Barnes, Jared Sullinger, or Bradley Beal could be solid options.


----------



## Notorious

Perfect Poster said:


> Just finished watching the Pistons beat the Magic (w/o Dwight) and a few things I found:
> 
> 1. Greg Monroe and Brandon Knight were good picks that are the centerpieces of the teams next playoff push.
> 2. They still have crap they have to get rid of - *cough* Villanueva, Wallace (even though he says he's retiring), not a big fan of Maxiell either. He's not very big and should definitely not be starting.
> 3. Ben Gordon isn't as bad as I imagined. He definitely didn't deserve the contract he got, but as a shooter off the bench he can be quite valuable since he's one of those irrational confidence guys.
> 4. Same with Jonas Jerebko. Probably nothing more than an 8th guy off the bench, which isn't a lot, but he shoots at a decent rate and can be a 2nd team guy. Another year healed from his injury will help.
> 5. Tayshaun should be traded to a contender. The guy can still play a little bit and won't bea factor in the teams next title run (already 32). The only problem is I don't believe his contract is all that friendly.
> 6. They need another big or a scorer that isn't Ben Gordon to be a playoff team. Depending on where they draft, Harrison Barnes, Jared Sullinger, or Bradley Beal could be solid options.


I've always had a soft spot for the Pistons, I like pretty much all of their players except for Villanueva so here's my "response" to what you posted.

1. I think the Pistons are the next team in the East to make their playoff push. They drafted their two centerpieces in Knight and Monroe, I love the idea of them drafting Jared Sullinger.
2. Big Ben is retiring, Dumars can amnesty Villanueva and as for Maxiell, meh.
3. Ben Gordon is still a gifted scorer, he dropped 45 a couple weeks ago including being 9-9 on three pointers.
5. Tayshaun should stay with the Pistons his whole career IMO, I can't imagine him with another team. Besides I think he should stay for next season when the Pistons make their playoff push (Once again IMO), every team needs that veteran presence, that locker room leader. Tayshaun is that guy.
6. Like I said earlier if the Pistons draft Sullinger they have a very convincing playoff team: Monroe, Knight, Stuckey, Gordon, Prince, Sullinger...with those six players leading the way, the Pistons should be able to make it to the playoffs. Adding to the fact that the Pistons have one of the most underrated coaches in the NBA with Lawrence Frank.


----------



## Xile44

31-10-3-1 for Big baby

Bron also had 41 points


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Xile44 said:


> *31-10-3-1 for Big baby*
> 
> Bron also had 41 points


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

notorious_187 said:


> If you're talking about current times I'd rather have LeBron, however I'd take peak Kobe over peak LeBron.


I don't know. LeBron 2009 has a solid case over any Kobe because you can't nitpick his playoff run there. I can see why people would side with Kobe though. His mentality has always been better + he's a more explosive scorer.


----------



## Perfect Poster

notorious_187 said:


> 2. Big Ben is retiring, Dumars can amnesty Villanueva and as for Maxiell, meh.


Yeah I know Ben will be retiring. Villanueva hasn't bought into Franks system I believe so amnestying him would be smart, but sometimes with Dumars you never know. and I can live with Maxiell, but he shouldn't be anything more than a guy that'll give a 3-4 minute spurt for one of the bigs off the bench. 15 minutes max.



> 3. Ben Gordon is still a gifted scorer, he dropped 45 a couple weeks ago including being 9-9 on three pointers.


I know he can score, but that's about all he can do. That's why him being on the 2nd unit as the lead guy wouldn't be so awful to me. 


> 5. Tayshaun should stay with the Pistons his whole career IMO, I can't imagine him with another team. Besides I think he should stay for next season when the Pistons make their playoff push (Once again IMO), every team needs that veteran presence, that locker room leader. Tayshaun is that guy.


I could see it both ways and do think he will retire as one (since his contract runs out after his age 35 season). However, I think it would be best by the team if they let him try to win another title while he still has time as a valuable asset. I don't know what his value would be (as in picks), but if someone offered a 1st rounder I don't think I'd look back.



> 6. Like I said earlier if the Pistons draft Sullinger they have a very convincing playoff team: Monroe, Knight, Stuckey, Gordon, Prince, Sullinger...with those six players leading the way, the Pistons should be able to make it to the playoffs. Adding to the fact that the Pistons have one of the most underrated coaches in the NBA with Lawrence Frank.


Frank has these guys trending upwards. Since starting 4-20 (which was a combination of tough schedule, lack of familiarity in the system, and not being that good), they're above .500. Another big to side with Monroe to have the starters be Knight/Stuckey/Prince/Sullinger/Monroe would be a playoff capable roster, for sure.


----------



## Notorious

Marswag about to drop 40 on Mamba.


Fuck it I bamp.


----------



## Xile44

Deron playing like shit


----------



## Dan Rodmon

McRoberts :O


----------



## Magic

McRoberts isn't. Spin around jumper at the buzzer? Yessir.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

- No comment on any of the Nets outside of how smooth Deron Williams handle is.
- Kobe is playing very well today. Surprisingly less WTF shots although there were a couple with the pull up 3 in transition with no opportunity for OREB. He got a nice look for a 3 after a great screen by McRoberts. He was drawing a lot of attention and moving the ball really well.
- Gasol beasting on their frontline using all sorts of moves. Baseline spins, spinning across the lane hitting hooks with either hand, using mid range game etc. 
- Sessions is legendary compared to Fisher. He had a couple of nice drives after a sweet change in direction and they were eventually forced to sag off of him and he still burned them with his J.


----------



## TJChurch

Kobe over Lebron any day & proverbially twice on Sundays... Especially is Sunday is televised &/or a playoff game.


----------



## LarryCoon

I don't think we've seen Lebron's peak yet. Guy's defense is scary good this year


----------



## Notorious

With them losing today and Indy winning, the Magic are now the 5th seed.

I don't expect it to last, they'll probably recover once Dwight comes back.


----------



## Myers

The lakers need to stop fucking around in the second half of their games.


----------



## TJChurch

Myers said:


> The lakers need to stop fucking around in the second half of their games.


Being good most of the game has gotten predictable. Look at the Clippers; They sucked for a long time, & then got Griffin & CP3. Now, the Lakers change it up a bit.


----------



## Clutchdaddy

If only Rubio didn't tear his ACL then the Wolves would be looking alright for the playoffs... :sad:


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Myers said:


> The lakers need to stop fucking around in the second half of their games.


----------



## LarryCoon

So according to an ESPN poll, 66% people think Heat are not the favorites. That means either most people are biased idiots butthurt about voluntarily watching a 1 hour special, or the Miami Heat are going to be underdogs if they went to the NBA finals or Eastern Conference finals


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Somehow, I bet that wouldn't be the case when ESPN's "experts" release their predictions.


----------



## Notorious

I think the fans who were on the Heat championship bandwagon jumped to the Thunder championship bandwagon. Just my opinion.

Anyway, the Boston Globe is reporting that Avery Bradley will remain the starting SG and that Ray Allen will come off the bench as the sixth man, I hope it's true. My god I hope it's true. Just a little food for thought: the C's are undefeated this season when Avery Bradley starts.


----------



## Aid

The Heat and Thunder game will be a bandwagon game tonight. Whoever wins will get all the bandwagon and casual fans on their side.


----------



## Notorious

Shout out to Doc Rivers for keeping Ray Allen as the starting SG despite the fact that we were better with Avery starting and benching Ray helps our bench out so much it's pathetic. Ray even said he's perfectly fine with coming off the bench. Doc needs to do what's best for the team.


----------



## LarryCoon

:lmao I forgot OKC and MIA are playing against one another. Winner gets to share all the bandwagon fans with the Clippers


----------



## Notorious

I usually don't make these type of jokes because I think they've gotten stale.

But yo, is it me or has LeBron's headband gotten bigger and bigger as the season has progressed.

Great start from Miami.


----------



## JM

Baldness is a global epidemic Notorious, show some respect.


----------



## Notorious

Bosh's head isn't in the game. He's been playing pretty awful since that death in his family.

And shout out to the Celtics for playing their worst defensive game of the season, ironically when Doc puts Jesus back in the starting lineup we start playing like we were before the All-Star break.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

This game is fucking intense. One of the best first halves to a regular season game I've EVER seen.


----------



## JM

http://www.businessinsider.com/form...scores-113-points-in-professional-game-2012-4

bah gawd.


----------



## Aid

JM said:


> http://www.businessinsider.com/form...scores-113-points-in-professional-game-2012-4
> 
> bah gawd.


Judging by the overall score, it appears there was no defense played at all. Not even enough to send the guy to the foul line.


----------



## JM

Well 96 of the points came from behind the arc so there probably wasn't many foul opportunities.


----------



## Brye

Pierce just looked like he was moving in slow motion. (N)


----------



## Notorious

I absolutely hate those Pierce isos to win or take the lead at the end of games. It pretty much never works nowadays.

I would've much rather had a KG pick and pop or a Ray Allen three.

Edit: Oh and did I mention Derrick Rose might be back for Chicago tomorrow?

But hey on the bright side, Philly lost. :kobe3


----------



## HardKoR

Both teams played like ass, Celtics got away with a couple no calls, but there is nothing you can do about that. 9 in a row for Los Spurs


----------



## IMPULSE

does anyone know if humphries thanked ye for making sure jay ain't drop him from the team?

that's the only thing that matters about the nba today.


----------



## Notorious

What a horrible shot by Durant. A deep, deep contested three pointer with 19 seconds left on the shot clock.

He airballed the shot btw.


----------



## IMPULSE

he did that the last game too. 

stopped watch the game during the hard foul stretch in the second. i knew the game was lost for OKC then.


----------



## Notorious

I finally realized why Miami has such a great home record.

The home-cookin' they get is ridiculous. I can remember on one play down the stretch Westbrook tried to set a screen and Wade legit stuck his arms out and pushed Westbrook down to the ground and the refs just ignored it. LeBron did the same thing a possession later on Durant.

But yeah that hard foul stretch was ridiculous...first time in my life I've seen a team called for flagrant fouls on two consecutive defensive possessions.


----------



## Notorious

:kobe3


----------



## canmewda

Celtics comeback tonight was great, bummed they couldn't get the W


----------



## B-Dawg

Big Baby's proven that he's the 2nd best C in the NBA, guys. Notorious making himself look like a FOOL with his shit talking about Glen.


----------



## Notorious

Nah I'm not a fool, he still sucks.


Blake just made Pau his bitch, that dunk (At least I think it was a dunk) was so sick.


----------



## chronoxiong

The Black Mamba struck again and got his team to win. The Clippers are just still too young. I feel bad for CP3.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Kobe still knows when to pull out the shank, it's a thing of beauty.


----------



## Bogey

notorious_187 said:


> Nah I'm not a fool, he still sucks.
> 
> 
> Blake just made Pau his bitch, that dunk (At least I think it was a dunk) was so sick.


Fuck Blake Griffin. Dunks are alright but a lot of the time he takes it to the point of dissrespect. That's why I felt no pity when Jason Smith committed a flagrant on him. That's what the NBA used to be about until it became so pussified


----------



## chronoxiong

Lol at Bynum's face in the end of the gif. Lol...


----------



## JM

lol at the guy's reaction in the front row and Bynum's reaction.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

That's like watching one of your boys get knocked out or shot down at the club.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

chronoxiong said:


> Lol at Bynum's face in the end of the gif. Lol...


lmao. I Love Bynum


----------



## Brye

Anybody else think Goran Dragic is fucking awesome?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Brye said:


> Anybody else think Goran Dragic is fucking awesome?


I've thought that since the 2010 Western Conference Semifinals. He is a beast.


----------



## PGSucks

Dragic has held a special place in my heart since that series. I'm still upset that we traded him for Aaron freaking Brooks.

However, BIG game for the Western Conference playoff picture tomorrow. Suns (1 game behind) vs. Nuggets


----------



## Brye

Was 2010 the year he dropped like 25 points in the 4th vs San Antonio? That game was unreal, same with the Nash eyepatch game. I was really pulling for the Suns to go to the finals that year.


----------



## LarryCoon

Sportscenter is now reporting that Stan Van Gundy says Dwight wanted to get him fired this morning

"I'm the coach right now, and I'm the coach until they decide I'm not the coach. It's 12:02 right now. If they want to fire me at 12:05, I'll go home and find something to do. I'll have a good day."

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/7778991/orlando-magic-stan-van-gundy-dwight-howard-wants-fired


----------



## IMPULSE

sportscenteer stay late. i found out hours ago. i thought dwight could fire anyone if he stayed. why the hesitation?


----------



## PGSucks

Brye said:


> Was 2010 the year he dropped like 25 points in the 4th vs San Antonio? That game was unreal, same with the Nash eyepatch game. I was really pulling for the Suns to go to the finals that year.


Yes, it was. That series made me extremely happy. 

However, as for the next series, I refuse to watch replays of Ron Artest's putback. I'd never felt so deflated in my life


----------



## Notorious

After this season isn't SVG being replaced with Nate McMillan anyway?


----------



## El Conquistador

Verse from Kanye's new song:



> "And I admit I fell in love with Kim ... 'Round the same time she fell in love with him ... That's cool, babygirl, do your thing ... Lucky I ain't had Jay drop him from the team."


umad beta Kris Humphries?


----------



## TJChurch

Father Flex said:


> Verse from Kanye's new song:
> 
> 
> 
> umad beta Kris Humphries?


I don't really care who she's dating or dumping; My main question is why either of them dated her (or vice-versa) in the first place?!

Part of me wonders if one of them isn't doing this for the new season of "Punk'd"!


----------



## El Conquistador

Brye said:


> Anybody else think Goran Dragic is fucking awesome?


----------



## Notorious

Hey remember at the beginning of the season when I told all of you Philly wasn't as good as their record was, they were just benefitting from having the easiest schedule in the NBA and that they would lose the division lead to the Celtics or Knicks. You guys said they were so much better than Boston or NY and that I was being a hater.

You know...I love it when I'm right.


----------



## Magic

Record against teams over .500

Boston: 11-17
Philly: 11-18

No, you're still wrong, Boston is still shit, sadly Philly has become shit as well, but injuries to Iggy and such have been hurting them. And no, no one cares if you're easily replaceable SGs continue getting injured, they aren't IGGY.


btw is Flex still being a retard by thinking the Knicks will get out the first round against the Celtics or Heat?


----------



## Notorious

15-6 since the ASG, 3rd best record since the ASG but if you guys want to continue living in January when we're a shit team then go right ahead.

Don't know many shit teams that are division leaders.

And it's funny how using the injury excuse for Philly when the Celtics have been arguably the most banged up team in the NBA this season. And btw, Iguodala has only missed 2 games this season so I don't buy that injury excuse.


----------



## Magic

Division Leaders:

Thunder: 40-14
Spurs: 38-14
Heat: 39-14
Bulls:42-13
Lakers:35-20
Celtics:30-23

Which one out of those 6 teams look shit to you? 

There are currently 5 teams in both conferences that are also ahead of the Celtics record wise and those teams don't get to play in the worst division in the NBA.


----------



## Notorious

A team 7 games over .500 is shit?

Yeah those teams have a better record than the Celtics but that doesn't make us shit.


----------



## Magic

A team that is 11-18 against teams over .500 is completely shit.

Since the All-Star break they are 3-4 against teams that are over .500(at the time that the games took place).

Yeah, pretty sure going 12-1 against teams under .500 isn't that impressive.

Edit: they might actually be 4-4, I forgot that Utah was over .500 lulz.


----------



## Notorious

Only 7 of the 16 playoff teams in the NBA have a winning record against .500 teams.

I guess the other 9 teams are all shitty teams huh?


----------



## Magic

I counted 8. Denver, Rockets, Celtics, Sixers, Grizzles, Knicks, Magic, and Hawks.

5 of 8 are in the shitty Eastern Conference, and 3 out of those 5 are in the Atlantic Division. Yeah, I'm pretty sure the Celtics are shit and a bad division leader. Those 8 are all likely first round exits too, Grizzles are probably the team with the best chance to get out of the first round and then whoever the Atlantic Division leader is because they'll be playing another team with a bad record agaisnt +.500s.

And out of all those 8 teams, the Celtics have the second worst record against teams over .500 and if they lose tonight against the Bulls then they'll be tied with Philly as the worst. YOUR TEAM IS SHIT, ADMIT IT.


----------



## Notorious

So if teams like the Celtics and Hawks are shit, then what are teams like the Bobcats and Wizards?


----------



## Magic

When I say shit I mean they won't do well in the playoffs, Celtics might make the second round again this year if they win the division, but they'll be out right after that.


----------



## Notorious

We'll most likely make it to the 2nd round, anything past that is us overachieving.

We're fucked against both the Bulls and the Heat. Our wings aren't good enough to contain Wade and Bron for a whole series and we stand no chance against Chicago solely because of rebounding.


----------



## Magic

fpalm well we just wasted our time arguing then.


----------



## Notorious

Not my fault I didn't know that you were using a different meaning of shit.


----------



## Magic

This shit annoys me in the NBA. OMG THERE IS ABOUT A MM OF WHITE ON THREE POINT, THAT MAKES IT A TWO. Fuck off.


----------



## Notorious

Doesn't matter, either way we won't win.

This next possession alone the Bulls will probably get three offensive rebounds.

I still don't think signing Rip Hamilton gives them a better chance against Miami, Miami is most likely going back to the Finals.


----------



## Magic

:lmao oh my, let's go with the worst shooter on the floor to take our three.


----------



## Notorious

He was wide open for a reason.


----------



## Notorious

The New York Post is reporting that the Magic threatened to trade Dwight to the Lakers if he didn't opt-in for the 2012-13 season, Dwight was adamant that he only wanted to go to the Nets so he signed the agreement. They also say that the Magic will ask Howard before the 2012-13 season if he's committed to staying long term because they don't want to go through another season of the Howard drama, if he's not committed they will trade him because they don't want him to bolt and they receive nothing. Also, SVG will remain coach...at least for now.

And here's DeMarcus Cousins thoughts on Blake Griffin:


> "He's babied," Cousins told SI.com after the Kings fell to the Clippers 93-85. "He's the poster child of the league. He sells tickets, but he's babied. Bottom line. The refs, the league -- period, he gets away with [everything]. He taunts players. Nothing is done. He's babied. He's in LA where actors belong, he's an actor. I guess the wind from my hand hit him in the eye, I guess he got fouled by the wind. I'm not sure.


Finally someone speaks out about this, DeMarcus has already been winning me over with his play lately but this makes me like the guy even more.

This is the flop that DMC is referring to: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ev1M1AYQR3s


----------



## Magic

gotta love Cousins for saying that. :lmao


----------



## Brye

Anybody follow Javale McGee on twitter? It's hilarious just for the amount of stupidity that goes into each of his posts.


----------



## PGSucks

A Suns win and a Rockets loss would create a three-way tie for the 8th spot. Oh boy


----------



## PRODIGY

Suns have been playing some good ball since the All-Star break.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda

Magic said:


> gotta love Cousins for saying that. :lmao


sure do. I'm starting to dislike Griffin more & more.


----------



## Notorious

LambdaLambdaLambda said:


> sure do. I'm starting to dislike Griffin more & more.


Welcome to the club.


----------



## Oracle

Blowout happening cya OKC


----------



## Joel

Good night for the Bulls and they aint even playing.


----------



## Notorious

With OKC's loss against Indy and the Spurs on their way to victory against the LOLHORNETS, the Spurs are now the 1st seed in the West and if they finish the job tonight will have their 10th consecutive win (Their 2nd 10 game win streak of the season).

I love how under the radar these guys are.


----------



## Magic

they aren't under the radar at all, EVERY single playoff team in the West is aware of them. Just because ESPN finds them boring and doesn't cover them as much as they should doesn't mean they are under the radar. I will laugh my fucking ass off if they get the top seed and get eliminated in the first round again though.


----------



## PGSucks

When Michael Redd's not hot, our bench really suffers against higher-level teams. Case in point: the Nuggets are ripping us a new one this quarter


----------



## Notorious

@Magic: I doubt it. Manu Ginobili was playing with a hyperextended elbow and the Grizzlies were a bad matchup for the Spurs anyway, hell the Grizzlies knew this that's why they tanked the last game of the season just so they could face the Spurs.

Looking at the bottom of the west, I think the Spurs can defeat the Nuggets, Rockets or Suns without a problem.


----------



## PGSucks

Man, the Nuggets are good offensively


----------



## Magic

that's why the Grizzles should tank for the 8th seed again for the lulz, many would be had too.


----------



## Notorious

The combined points for players outside of Miami's big 3 tonight: 22.

:lmao


----------



## IMPULSE

hump put up 8 points and 12 boards. it's a solid effort, but after contracting theraflu you would think he come back harder. this man is out here auditioning for his job. that statline is how you think ye for making sure jay ain't drop you from the team.

we don't mock mcgee in this thread. we appreciate, but since he's no longer a wizard he isn't worth mentioning. the wizards are a rising team in this thread, discussion wise.


----------



## Notorious

KD why you gotta do him like that?


----------



## TJChurch

Magic said:


> gotta love Cousins for saying that. :lmao


Not everyone does. Look what I just found when I was looking for the Laker game on TV.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-kings-cousinsfined


----------



## PGSucks

Markieff Morris with some great acting


----------



## HardKoR

Spurs are the definition of team. Every single spur scored tonite and 5 bench players had double figures. But then again they did play the worst team in the west :side:


----------



## Xile44

Wallace and Green are a great SF 1-2 punch 






We now have 6 player's who have had season ending injuries.

Mar-Swag played some point and had 16-6-6,D-Will had 19-13 and J-Will has really improved, shot 7-7 tonight could pan out to be a Hump like player at the rate he is playing


----------



## Xile44

Wow, LMA with the the game winner at the buzzer


----------



## Notorious

How did Chandler Parsons fall to a 2nd round pick?

LMA with the game-winning shot at the buzzer to beat Dallas, he finishes with 25/12, Felton adds in 30/8.

A rare Blazers road win. It's sad seeing how majority of us thought they would be borderline contenders because of how great they started the season.


----------



## Xile44

notorious_187 said:


> How did Chandler Parsons fall to a 2nd round pick?


He was a steal along with Isiah Thomas and Brooks


----------



## PGSucks

AARGGHGHDLFKSLGKJSKMG they keep letting the Nuggets shoot wide open 3's


----------



## Notorious

The NBA fined DeMarcus Cousins $25,000 for his comments about Blake Griffin, however their term was for publicly criticizing officials.


----------



## TJChurch

notorious_187 said:


> The NBA fined DeMarcus Cousins $25,000 for his comments about Blake Griffin, however their term was for publicly criticizing officials.


Posted a link to news on last page (Post #11548)... End of link was "cousins-fined".


----------



## Notorious

Oh my bad I didn't see you already posted it.

Wasn't expecting for him to get fined, he was criticizing Blake more than the referees. IIRC all he said about the refs is that they "baby" Blake.


----------



## Joel

By saying what he said, he is questioning the officials integrity, so a fine was obviously going to happen.


----------



## Dan Rodmon

Griffin is the sole purpose I've started to despise the Clippers. Sucks because Clippers were my first "team" and in my top 3 at the start of the season. Both them dunks (easily can be googled if you dont know what im talking about) on Pau were clearly offensive fouls (over the back and elbow) and he taunts. Also a flopper. Now its just Kings and Lakers...who shall be my new 3rd... 
Anywho, hope the Kings get some retribution tomorrow (or tonight).


----------



## Champ

IMPULSE said:


> hump put up 8 points and 12 boards. it's a solid effort, but after contracting theraflu you would think he come back harder. this man is out here auditioning for his job. that statline is how you think ye for making sure jay ain't drop you from the team.
> 
> we don't mock mcgee in this thread. we appreciate, but since he's no longer a wizard he isn't worth mentioning. the wizards are a rising team in this thread, discussion wise.


your thoughts on kevin seraphin


----------



## Notorious

Blake vs. DMC the rematch tonight.


----------



## LarryCoon

I don't usually condone flagrant fouls, but I'm waiting to see DMC throw Griffin down when he tries goes for a poster.


----------



## StarzNBarz

Listen to all you haters trying to rip my boy Blake Griffin apart. It's sickening.


----------



## IMPULSE

Champ said:


> your thoughts on kevin seraphin


he's a foreigner and he doesn't possess magic that transforms him into a superstar despite his contribution earlier this week. i had long held the the thought that a foreign player would have some latent medieval magic that would activate when in contact with a wizard's jersey. well it's false so i group them into a list of players i don't care about. 

as you can see i talked about magic when it came to him. so that tells you i forgot he was on the team.


----------



## Near™

notorious_187 said:


> The NBA fined DeMarcus Cousins $25,000 for his comments about Blake Griffin, however their term was for publicly criticizing officials.


Don't get me wrong, I really love Blake's outrageous dunks and the whole 'lob city' gimmick, but he is so far from becoming a complete player. Air balling free throws happens to almost everyone, but besides his drive, cut and underdeveloped post game, he is nothing special... Yet. I do believe he can improve on quite a few things, but he needs the correct guidance.

What are you guys thinking about the Celtics running the smaller line up and (for now) Allen coming off the bench? As far as Allen coming off the bench, Bradley has the hot hand. Ray is a veteran, he knows what is best for the team, but this won't go on for long. Though I have to say to say that it is nice to see Bradley playing his ass off on defense and still being a contributor on offense. 

When Ray returns to the starting lineup with Rondo at the 1, Pierce at the 3, Bass at the 4 and Garnett at the 5 is something I want to see them run with and see how it develops in the end of the regular season. I love the tempo, it is ideal for Rondo to take advantage of whilst managing the floor. We all know Garnett is not playing a traditional 5 right now, but they are playing with what they have and I could actually see it working out well. Though there are plenty of cons, which I won't go into all of them, that are plain as day. Is Garnett going to be able to defend a real 5? Though the only true centers in the league, in my opinion, are Bynum and Howard (though some are close to playing like a true 5)? I know he did it with the Timberwolves for a bit, but I still would like to hear some opinions. We all know Garnett is comfortable with taking mid-range jump shots and even plays to make the shot available, this may be a good thing as far as opposing defenders are concerned, but again, I want to know what you guys think. 

They have lost their past two against the Bulls and Spurs(both by close margins, which is great as they are both at the top of their respective conference). Bar the first two weeks after they lost O'Neal, they have been solid .700 team. I am not predicting they are going to challenge Miami or the Bulls in a series, but this smaller, uptempo lineup intrigues me.


----------



## Xile44

Memphis Murking the Mav;s. Grizz are looking scary.

Dallas needs to blow this up in the off-season.

If im Deron I would open up my option's more and look at team's like Indiana and Portland.

Deron on the Pacers would be scary. Apparently Blazer's want Deron and Lopez, Imagine they sign Deron and Lopez plus they will have our lotto pick ( Unless it is a top 3) and their own pick, with LMA


----------



## StarzNBarz

celtics are going to be a tough out in the playoffs. i dont care if they have to play the bulls or heat in the first round it wont be easy for either team. imagine if they had Jeff Green, Pietrus, Wilcox. Scary.


----------



## TJChurch

StarzNBarz said:


> Listen to all you haters trying to rip my boy Blake Griffin apart. It's sickening.


No; What's sickening is any NBA fan also trying to be a major fan of this guy, when half of what he does in games is bad for the NBA & vice-versa.

Isn't he the guy who jumped over the Kia at the Dunk Contest a few years back?! Laughable!


----------



## Magic

I wonder how happy Bynum was that Kobe is missing a game. 

"Kobe is gone for a game? He shoots like 22 shots right? OMG IM GOING TO SHOOT 60 TIMES THIS GAME." :kobe3


----------



## B-Dawg

Glen Davis proving this week that he's better than the old fuck he played behind for years in Boston, Kevin Garnett.


----------



## Notorious

KG at his worst > Fat Ass at his best.


----------



## StarzNBarz

WWF said:


> Glen Davis proving this week that he's better than the old fuck he played behind for years in Boston, Kevin Garnett.


what a troll.


----------



## Magic

WWF is a good guy with an honest and respectable opinion. How dare you call him a troll when he brought up a fair point. :kobe


----------



## B-Dawg

Garnett's best game this season: 24 points, 10 rebounds, 4 assists, 1 block, 2 turnovers
Davis' best game this season: 31 points, 10 rebounds, 3 steals, 1 block, 0 turnovers


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

JR Smith is way too much of chucker. Not that this needed to be said for the 35315th time.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Great double clutch 3 by Rose. Adjusted pretty nicely.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Lol @ JVG saying that Melo shot was a good shot. Dude was on the wing, dribbled right into the double team and shot a well contested jumper. You swing the ball in that situation. Also, Bulls defense is so good. They get so many transition opporutunities by creating offense from defense.


----------



## Joel

Good fight back from the Bulls. These NY scrubs need to know their role.

Hope I don't regret this post in 30mins...


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

DERRICK ROSE AND1 3. Mama, there goes that man. I miss Mark Jackson.

Joel, Bulls have this on lock now.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

JVG's point about Rose's dribble penetration drawing attention and leaving room for OREB opportunities is a great one and shows why FG% can be misleading for guys who are often great drivers and draw a lot of attention. It's why AI's FG% on the 76ers as a bit misleading too since the Sixers frontline would get so putbacks which are basically freebies when AI would throw a lay up over a shot blocker and miss it. Kobe's penetration has the same effect on Bynum/Gasol as well.

Knicks are cold now even though they're moving the ball and getting some solid looks. Great spinning drive by Melo and great defensive possession by Shumpert on Rose.


----------



## Joel

Bad choke Deng. Need so solid defense on this play now.


----------



## WWE

Deng is so clutch tonight

EDIT: Wow it went in and out

EDIT 2: Rose is also very clutch tonight

EDIT 3 LOL: MELO IS CLUTCH.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

That was a bad foul by Chandler but paid off with Deng missing both. 

DAMN THAT NOVAK 3 WAS CLOSE 

ROSE WITH THE CHOKE NOW

EDIT: MELO 3 OMGOMGOMGOMG


----------



## Joel

OMG

Edit: Deng and Rose can't be serious.


----------



## WWE

Airball by Rose.

Rose.. dafuq?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

WTF? Rose actually created a good bit of space with that stepback. That was a decent look. How do you airball that?


----------



## Myst

Wow, Rose is choking. Big time.


----------



## Headliner

I thought for sure that Rose would try to take it to the rim and draw contact.


----------



## Xile44

Unreal, Bulls making the Heat look like specialist when it comes to closing minutes of a game
Shumpert showing why he is a good defender


----------



## Myst

Why is Rose taking every single shot? Terrible execution by the Bulls.


----------



## Headliner

lol Shepard had no business taking that shot.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Didn't realize how good that Rose/Noah two man game is. Noah sets great picks freeing up Rose to do his thing and makes timely cuts to the basket. 

JR is way too on and off and doesn't help how terrible his shot selection is.


----------



## Joel

OMGANTHONY


----------



## Headliner

Mellllllllllooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Great hustle by Chandler. Melo ANOTHER PULL UP 3.


----------



## Joel

Bulls with an impressive choke job


----------



## RKO920

And that's why I continuously back Melo. What a game.


----------



## Magic

Judging by these comments it feels as though I missed the best game of the season. :side:


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Wow, these two are on pace to play in the first round. Would be a great series.


----------



## Xile44

It will be fun to see how Philly, Bucks and Knicks play to get in the Play-offs.


----------



## OML

Melo!!!!


----------



## Champ

new york is going to take the atlantic


----------



## bambelbitz

It was Rose's first game after a long period of injury (12 games in such a short season) so it was natural for him to struggle with his shot (and also his selection wasn't the best). 
Still the Knicks will have no chance of winning a series against the Bulls (if Rose can play at his usual level in the playoffs) with Amare out. Melo can't keep this level up a whole series.


----------



## Notorious

My god Philly sucks. Thanks to NY winning tonight and Philly on their way to losing to Boston, Philly's now the 8th seed. The Sixers started off the season 20-9, since then they are 9-18.

The Bucks are only a game behind from Philly.

It'll be interesting to see who makes it in in both the East and the West.


----------



## Xile44

Why are we winning, uh. 
We are 8-2 when Prok attend's games. Hopefully he has a talk with Deron tonight and bribe the shit out of him.

Also Gerald Green 32 Points.


----------



## Notorious




----------



## Mikey Damage

ugh. knicks.

really would rather not see them in the first round..


----------



## Notorious

Why do the Nets need Dwight Howard for when they move to Brooklyn when they've got Gerald Green?

32 points tonight, if the NBA had a Comeback Player of the Year Award like the NFL he would be a lock to win IMO.


Sucks that the Rockets probably won't be able to keep Goran Dragic after this season, he'll probably end up signing somewhere and becoming a starter. If I had to predict I'd say Toronto. Imagine this starting lineup:
Dragic
DeRozan
Barnes
Bargnani
Valanciunas

That's pretty good for a young up-and-coming team.


----------



## Notorious




----------



## B-Dawg

notorious_187 said:


> Why do the Nets need Dwight Howard for when they move to Brooklyn when they've got Gerald Green?
> 
> 32 points tonight, if the NBA had a Comeback Player of the Year Award like the NFL he would be a lock to win IMO.
> 
> 
> Sucks that the Rockets probably won't be able to keep Goran Dragic after this season, he'll probably end up signing somewhere and becoming a starter. If I had to predict I'd say Toronto. Imagine this starting lineup:
> Dragic
> DeRozan
> Barnes
> Bargnani
> Valanciunas
> 
> That's pretty good for a young up-and-coming team.


Why do they have the ability to shit out talented PGs? It really befuddles me.


----------



## Xile44

Rockets are my band wagon team, if they play OKC that will be a great series, this was a great game between the two, Rocket's were down by 11 with 2 minutes left and came back to beat the thunder. Dragic was about to fuck Westbrook up to. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DM-sVBDNxe8&feature=related

I hope Deron does not wait last second to make up his mind so if he leaves we can make some moves and not last second desperate one's.
I
f Deron leaves. Welcome to Brooklyn Dragic. 
Dragic
Brooks
Wallace
Henson
Lopez

Yes, that's a garbage line-up but with a lotto pick, we can get Shabazz Muhammad. Huge prospect. Dude's gonna be a star.


----------



## Notorious

I'm sure the Rockets would love to keep Dragic but he's probably gonna get offered a contract to be a starter somewhere else and I don't know very many NBA players, especially young guys that would rather come off the bench on a team for lesser money than go be a starter on another team for more money.


----------



## PGSucks

Oh, Shabazz. He haunted our defense for far too long.


----------



## B-Dawg

Dragic might actually be better than Lowry. Such a more consistent scorer than Kyle is.


----------



## Xile44

PGSucks said:


> Oh, Shabazz. He haunted our defense for far too long.


His name is fucking Awesome. Won't mind him being the star of Brooklyn 
Him and Nerlen Noel is gonna take the draft by storm


----------



## Notorious

Kyle Lowry as a starter this season: 15.9 PPG, 7.2 APG, 5.3 RPG, 1.8 SPG, 42% FG, 39% 3P, 87% FT
Goran Dragic as a starter this season: 18.1 PPG, 8.8 APG, 3.5 RPG, 1.9 SPG, 52% FG, 44% 3P, 82% FT


----------



## Champ

http://espn.go.com/dallas/nba/story/_/id/7791431/dallas-mavericks-lamar-odom-sever-ties-immediately


----------



## bambelbitz

was to be expected. Odom wasn't happy all year in Dallas, didn't really try to get in shape and didn't have a real good game all year.


----------



## WWE

Back to the Lakers for Odom lol


----------



## B-Dawg

What a piece of shit, Odom is.


----------



## bambelbitz

WWF said:


> What a piece of shit, Odom is.


I agree with you, but only if, after this season, he resigns with the Lakers.


----------



## LarryCoon

No wonder Lakers were willing to give him away


----------



## Myst

Don't really want Odom back on the Lakers considering how mentally weak he is.


----------



## Oracle

i hope he retire he's a baby


----------



## Notorious

IIRC Odom wanted to sit this season out because that car accident he got into where he saw that kid die really took a hard toll on him, he felt he wasn't gonna be in the right state of mind to play. Only reason why he didn't sit the season out is because Khloe "convinced" him not to.


----------



## El Conquistador

Rumor is that he's cheating on Khloe and their marriage is on the brink of facing divorce also.


----------



## LarryCoon

Father Flex said:


> Rumor is that he's cheating on Khloe and their marriage is on the brink of facing divorce also.


Source? Who am I kidding, I haven't found a reason to doubt this the moment I read it.


----------



## Notorious

Lamar cheating on Khloe? I would expect it would be the other way around.


----------



## Bogey

Lamar's the prettier one in the relationship so I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Magic

:lmao @ Odom.


----------



## Notorious

Didn't watch any basketball yesterday except for the Celtics game since I was busy, I watched Bulls-Knicks today and three things I noticed:
1. Iman Shumpert was a great draft pick for the Knicks, is a borderline elite defensive player. Held Derrick Rose to 8-26 shooting plus forced him to turnover the ball too many times. Although it does seems like he can be a chucker on offense at times.
2. Carmelo is back.
3. Derrick Rose still choking at the free throw line. :no:


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Fucking Odom has handled things terribly prior to the car accident, not really sure I'd even want that fucker back in the lockeroom. He'd have to be a target during a game, just let KG get in on him. Just ask Charlie Vill.


----------



## Magic

KOBE BRYANT IS SO BAD, THE BIGS WOULD CLEARLY BE BETTER OFF WITHOUT HIM. No, him missing games is just showing how much IMPACT he really has on the offense. The bigs do as well as they do because he's on the court and spreading the floor, literally by himself since we have no true shooters. Even when he does terrible he's still the one that's allowing our bigs to score by taking a lot of pressure off of them.


----------



## El Conquistador

Spreading the court? Kobe operates from the elbow, high post, or low post. If anything, he eats up that room. His 3PT % sucks balls this year. Not sure if you know what you're talking about.


----------



## bambelbitz

Father Flex said:


> Rumor is that he's cheating on Khloe and their marriage is on the brink of facing divorce also.


So drama is following Odom everywhere he goes. If he wasn't mentally ready to play this season (understandable after the accident), he should at least be man enough to go through with his decision and not let Khloe dictate what he should do.


----------



## Magic

Father Flex said:


> Spreading the court? Kobe operates from the elbow, high post, or low post. If anything, he eats up that room. His 3PT % sucks balls this year. Not sure if you know what you're talking about.


I take it you haven't watched the last two Lakers games. He still takes off pressure from the bigs and other teams still play him tight from the 3, no matter how poorly he's shooting from there. They also always send the double to him, freeing up other players that ends up giving Bynum/Pau and others open looks.

Or is there some other magical reason as to why Bynum had his worst game this season last game against the Suns(who are terrible defensively) and now the Hornets.


----------



## PGSucks

You guys already know what I'm gonna say about the game on ESPN2. As for the Warriors, well, they're pathetic.


----------



## Notorious

We're witnessing history in the making. If the Bobcats don't win another game for the rest of the season they will have the worst winning percentage of a team in a single season in NBA history aka they'll be the worst team of all-time.


----------



## TJChurch

I don't know or care about Khloe & Lamar's relationship, etc. That said,...

1] I can understand how an accident like that would affect a guy like that.

2] I still think when he is mentally OK, Lamar is a great player. Would love to see Lamar, Fisher, & perhaps others return to the Lakers.

3] I read on ESPN's ticker that Dallas will just call him "inactive" for rest of season rather than release him, which kills me. It's like saying "We don't want to play him, but are afraid of what he might be able to do against us."


----------



## Dan Rodmon

Lakes win (hardly)
Clipps lose

Good day in L.A.


----------



## HardKoR

Sad to see the Spurs drop to Utah, however with out any help from Duncan, Manu, or Parker. The bench held their own, they just need to work at setting up plays. Of course ESPN will taut the Jazz took out the Spurs streak yada yada.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Kenneth Faried - Beast Mode ... I love that guy.*


----------



## LarryCoon

Its funny how most of these homer Mavs beat writers are turning a complete 180 in their evaluation on Odom to the Mavs.


----------



## Notorious

LadyCroft said:


> *Kenneth Faried - Beast Mode ... I love that guy.*


(Y) Faried is such a beast, I was hoping he would drop in the draft so the Celtics could pick him.

Apparently Derrick Rose injured his ankle against the Knicks on Sunday and was in a walking boot yesterday, he's questionable for today.


----------



## Magic

:lmao he's SO injury prone and I love how Bulls' fans just expect him to be fine for the playoffs. If he can't get healthy now, then the Bulls are in trouble.


----------



## Notorious

They should just shut him down for the season. They've already clinched their playoff spot and would probably still finish with the top spot in the East.

He's the Chinese basketball version of MJ:
http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nba-b...bronze-statue-thanks-1-million-154039582.html


----------



## Magic

Too much green in this thread now. 8*D


----------



## MrMister

This thread is the notorious Magic show pretty much.

on topic...DIRK

or Mavs might not make the playoffs. NOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Magic

I don't see the Mavs missing the playoffs unless Dirk gets injured and misses the rest of the regular season, he just won't let that happen. They're also better than the Suns and Jazz, who struggle with consistency and have a lot of troubles on the road.


----------



## Notorious

The Suns and Jazz won't make it because the Suns are inconsistent and the Jazz are pretty awful on the road.

At worst the Mavs will get the 8th seed, only way I could see them missing the playoffs is if Dirk gets hurt like Magic said.


----------



## MrMister

I hope you're right. But being like 2 games ahead and in the 7th spot is concerning. That is one clusterfuck for the final three spots. Hopefully Dallas has the tiebreakers and I have no clue what those tiebreakers would be.

I do think if Dallas can get in, they can beat anyone in a 7 game series. Whether they do or not, well that's why the playoffs are fun.


----------



## Magic

Dallas is also pretty awful on the road, notorious. I was about to bring up that point, but checked and they're 11-16 on the road, so they actually may be in trouble.

Spurs/Mavs in the first round would be a great watch, old rivals that are past their prime going for another title.


----------



## Notorious

I don't think Dallas will get past the first round this year. I just can't see them beating OKC, San Antonio or the Lakers.

Their best bet is to make a push for the 5th seed to face the Clippers in the 1st round (And that's hoping that the Grizzlies don't pass up the Clippers in the standings).

Also LOL at Paul Millsap saying it was a slap in the face by Greg Popovich for sitting out Tim Duncan, Tony Parker and Manu Ginobili something he's done numerous times this year. And then the guys on ESPN are backing up what Millsap was saying, adding that David Stern should do something about it because people are paying to see the stars.


----------



## MrMister

lmao criticizing Pop the best coach in the league. I mean I don't like the Spurs, but Pop is a badass.

I don't like a Dallas/OKC matchup at all, but do like the Mavs chances against SA or LA.


----------



## Magic

:lmao the Spurs' young bench is more entertaining and fun to watch than the slow paced starters that are more fundamental and skillful.


----------



## Notorious

The Spurs are like the NBA's version of the old saying "One's man trash is another man's treasure."

It seems like every year there's a new player they pick up that was labeled a scrub that wouldn't be in the NBA much longer that plays for Pop and becomes at worst a serviceable role player for a contending team.

For this year, see Danny Green.


----------



## Champ

parker's still in his prime


----------



## IMPULSE

JAN caught the oop over the bobcats. the wizards are back. now next year watch them only be the third worst team in the nba.

wizards getting that one pick over mj would be ether for him.


----------



## El Conquistador

Congrats to ya boi' D-Money. Rose and his long time girlfriend are expecting their first child. Fertile sperm, Chicago brahs.


----------



## Xile44

Let's Crush Philly's play-off hope's. Crash is injured. Time to GO GREEN!!!!!!!


----------



## IMPULSE

the only thing the nets will be crushing is cuban if he accepts that kickboxing showdown


----------



## Notorious

Hey Miami!!!

It's a nice idea to try to trap or double Paul Pierce but why would you leave KG open for the mid-range jumper that's his best offensive weapon?


----------



## IMPULSE

oh shit!!!

boston must have limped themselves into relevancy again. 

i wish the draft would hurry up so i can deluded myself into buying into wizards hype again.


----------



## LarryCoon

I think it has something to do with the Spurs' development of young players and Pop's coaching staff. There is no way they keep finding gems in the 2nd round or better yet, suddenly fix a miscast player from another team.


----------



## IMPULSE

it's that organization. the guy who runs the thunder started there or worked there. look at the thunder, that's another well run organization that finds talent. 

people just jealous, their teams can't find gems. wizards stay finding them they selected the GOAT kwame brown.


----------



## Notorious

OMGRONDO
OMGSTEAMER
OMGBOSTON
OMG33POINTSIN1STQUARTER
OMG61%SHOOTING


----------



## Champ

garnett and pierce are trolling


----------



## Notorious

It's not trolling bruh, THIS IS HOW WE DO IT!


----------



## Champ

weren't you asking ainge to blow the celts up


----------



## Notorious

Yeah but we were playing horrible and were pretty much a lottery team, I'm happy he didn't, this team has completely turned around.


----------



## Champ

and I told you they/the knicks would do just that


----------



## Notorious

Yeah New York has been playing great since the coaching change, Carmelo is finally playing like Carmelo, Iman Shumpert was such a good draft pick, Tyson Chandler has been amazing for this team the whole season, Mike Woodson turned this team around.

I still don't like the Knicks and have been hard on them this whole year but I'll give them their credit.


----------



## TJChurch

MrMister said:


> I don't like a Dallas/OKC matchup at all, but do like the Mavs chances against SA or LA.


Perhaps the Clippers (who might become the Clippers we're used to in the postseason), but not the Lakers (especially if Kobe's shin heals).


----------



## IMPULSE

Kevin Seraphin and Crawford balled over the Magic. That shit cray. Magic were probably under someo voodo doll spell that the Wizards break out on special occasions. 

2 game winning streak out here. Wizards are no longer shooting blanks. The Knicks are going to catch that bullet next.


----------



## MrMister

TJChurch said:


> Perhaps the Clippers (who might become the Clippers we're used to in the postseason), but not the Lakers (especially if Kobe's shin heals).


The Lakers have owned the Mavs hard in the past, but the Lakers aren't the force they once were. Of course Dallas looks pretty old too from the games I've seen. Kobe probably doesn't appreciate getting knocked out by the Mavs last year so there's that as well. None of this even matters if the Mavs don't even make the playoffs.

I'm assuming the Clippers are one and done. I'd refer to them as LAC as well.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

I don't see the Clippers being an easy team to beat 2 games straight, I think that'll be a challenge for any and every team. Their lineup may have weakened without the presence of Billups but they're still a very deadly team to get put up against.


----------



## MrMister

It's just they're the Clippers. I assume they'll Clipper until they prove me wrong.


----------



## TJChurch

MrMister said:


> The Lakers have owned the Mavs hard in the past, but the Lakers aren't the force they once were. Of course Dallas looks pretty old too from the games I've seen. Kobe probably doesn't appreciate getting knocked out by the Mavs last year so there's that as well. None of this even matters if the Mavs don't even make the playoffs.
> 
> I'm assuming the Clippers are one and done. I'd refer to them as LAC as well.


The fact the defending Champs may have to fight to make the postseason proves how unpredictable things are.

Like it or not, the Lakers are the only "team to beat" in ANY sport in LA. They will beat the Mavs in the postseason, assuming Dallas even gets that far. (Then wait till the season ends, when we take their best player back.)


----------



## MrMister

I thought they'd beat the Mavs last year too, but wtf the Mavs swept them. It'll be the only time that happens most likely in the history of mankind. Like I said, the Lakers have owned the Mavs hard historically.


----------



## Dan Rodmon

Celtics really impressed/surprised me their last few games. Glad they beat the heat.


----------



## LarryCoon

Mark Cuban says he will bring his WWE experience with him in the fight against Prokhorov for Deron Williams


----------



## Notorious

Dwyane Wade said while he will still play in the Olympics, it would be "nice" to get paid to play in the Olympics.

Ray Allen has also said that players should get paid. The US Olympic committee has rules that if the Americans win gold they receive $25,000; silver they received $15,000 and bronze they receive $10,000.

So my question to you guys is do you think NBA players should be paid to play in the Olympics?


----------



## LarryCoon

Yes everyone should be compensated for playing in the olympics although the value I have in my mind will probably nowhere near what any NBA player makes or what Dwyane Wade or Ray Allen are expecting.


----------



## Magic

They get paid millions of dollars and have some of the biggest contracts in sports(money wise) and yet they want to get paid to play for their country? They can fuck off.


----------



## LarryCoon

I don't know if its an equality thing since olympians from other countries get compensated to spend their entire week training but the thing is, the compensation is very minimal which is why either Wade and Allen just want to have a standard set for all olympians or they're greedy and would likely puke at the small amount if the US did give them compensation.


----------



## Alco

Magic said:


> They get paid millions of dollars and have some of the biggest contracts in sports(money wise) and yet they want to get paid to play for their country? They can fuck off.


Agreed wholeheartedly


----------



## Notorious

Bill Simmons is reporting that at the deadline the Nets had to choose between Gerald Wallace and Paul Pierce as to who they were gonna trade the top 3 protected pick to...they chose Gerald Wallace of course.


----------



## TJChurch

I read several years ago (think it was in an article about pitcher Jim Abbott) that pros weren't allowed to play in Olympics. (There's even a joke on a "Friends" episode about someone maintaining amateur status in something so they can do it in the Olympics.)

Now, thy are allowed to play, but want paid for it too? Screw them, & get some NCAA kids (or something) who aren't used to getting money to play yet.


----------



## Notorious

Excited for Knicks/Bucks tonight, the winner will have possession of the 8th seed in the East, I'll definitely be rooting for Milwaukee just because I'm a big Monta Ellis fan and I want to see him play in the playoffs in his prime.

In a dream world both the Knicks & Bucks would make the playoffs with Philly dropping out, actually that's not a dream world, it's possible considering Philly's only a game ahead of those teams.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

notorious_187 said:


> Excited for Knicks/Bucks tonight, the winner will have possession of the 8th seed in the East, I'll definitely be rooting for Milwaukee just because I'm a big Monta Ellis fan and I want to see him play in the playoffs in his prime.
> 
> In a dream world both the Knicks & Bucks would make the playoffs with Philly dropping out, actually that's not a dream world, it's possible considering Philly's only a game ahead of those teams.


I think the Bucks are definitely better off at this point than Philly in the playoffs, I'm surprised Philly has even dropped so low.. they were doing so good, god only knows what happened..


----------



## Dan Rodmon

Magic said:


> They get paid millions of dollars and have some of the biggest contracts in sports(money wise) and yet they want to get paid to play for their country? They can fuck off.


(Y) Some greedy ass players out there.


----------



## Notorious

Horrible start by the Bucks, this game has been very meh so far.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

The Milwaukee crowd chanting 3...2...1 despite there being more time left on the clock and JR Smith actually falling for the bait and shooting the ball is one of the greatest things I've ever seen.

Successfully trolled.


----------



## LarryCoon

Halftime, Andrew Bynum has more rebounds (19) than the entire Spurs team (18)


----------



## Notorious

Wouldn't be surprised if he grabs 30 of em.

Nice to see Mickael Pietrus back playing for the C's.


----------



## shutupchico

another 3x2 for rondo, best pg in the nba, why is kg so awesome again?


----------



## PGSucks

These past possessions have gone like this: Shannon Brown chucks 3, Josh Childress jumps literally 4 seconds too early and gives up putback, Shannon Brown chucks 3, OJ Mayo splashes jumper.

I'd rather watch Daniel Bryan job to Sheamus than this.


----------



## Notorious

We still gotta win the game, it's gonna be hard.

No Ray, Pierce and KG are gassed.


----------



## Magic

Great win, inb4 we choke the whole lead, against the Spurs today. We really needed as a loss right now could kill us if Clippers/Grizz go on a streak. I really don't want them to play against the 5 or 4 seed.


----------



## shutupchico

i'm just praying they don't give pierce the last shot, i have 0 faith in him to deliver on one of his bs iso plays.


----------



## Notorious

It's inevitable, especially with no Ray.


----------



## PGSucks

I haven't seen us play this badly since February. Shannon Brown hit the bottom of the rim on a layup, and Marcin Gortat literally left his assignment. T.T


----------



## LarryCoon

:lmao I hope Bynum isn't benched. He still has enough rebounds to match the entire Spurs team at 25. Tim Duncan with 2 rebounds lol.


----------



## PGSucks

You ever watched your team NOT DO ANYTHING that they usually do well? Yeah, that's what's happening right now.


----------



## Notorious

FUCK!!! We're going to overtime.

I would've rather lost than go to overtime, we have a back-to-back-to-back starting on Friday. Although it's against the Nets, Raptors and Bobcats...I still want us to be rested so we can take at least 2 of 3.


----------



## HardKoR

Terrible basketball from the Spurs, Pops shouldn't have rested them especially since they had yesterday off.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

CHRIS MOTHERPHUCKING PAUL

U MAD OH YEAH UMAD


----------



## Notorious

My god Luke Babbitt sucks.


----------



## TJChurch

My onscreen guide says Magic & Bird are on "Letterman" tonight. How I wish these shows were live so they could discuss tonight's action, etc.


----------



## Xile44

notorious_187 said:


> Bill Simmons is reporting that at the deadline the Nets had to choose between Gerald Wallace and Paul Pierce as to who they were gonna trade the top 3 protected pick to...they chose Gerald Wallace of course.


Would you have wanted that trade? 
If the Nets pass the GSW and Pistons 
Only possibilities would be #1, #2, #3 for the Nets; #9, #10, #11 and #12 for the Blazers


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

nets are fucking stupid, they are my team, but they are such a joke and its quite embarrassing when the owner challenges another owner to a fight over a basketball player.


----------



## Armor King

Only Bynum


----------



## Magic

Kobe curses all the time, maybe not in interviews, but you can clearly hear him during games.


----------



## Dub

Yeah, he got in trouble for saying [email protected] once.


----------



## Zen

Armor King said:


> Only Bynum


All he said was shit?


----------



## LarryCoon




----------



## Magic

:lmao. "Shaq we're on live"
"I dont give a shit"

This is what made him so awesome.


----------



## Notorious

One of my favorite Shaq moments.

It never gets old. :lmao

Serious question: Is Chris Paul the best closer in the game?


----------



## LarryCoon

I don't know about closer since its a vague term affected by a lot of factors, but last 5 minutes, I want Chris Paul running the show.


----------



## Magic

Nah, Billups is. They struggled hard late in games after he went down and it took them about a month before they were able to finish games again.


----------



## Notorious

In a recent interview with Gilbert Arenas, Gil finally revealed what he says happened in the locker room "gun incident" with Javaris Crittenton.



> Then-Wizards center JaVale McGee had beaten Crittenton out of $1,100 in a card game. Wizards guard Earl Boykins loaned McGee $200. McGee didn't immediately pay back Boykins as he won the money and an argument blossomed. Arenas says he wasn't involved in the actual bet.
> 
> 'Pay the man his (expletive) money. You've got all my money,' " Arenas says Crittenton shouted at McGee. "So I jumped in, 'Why you talking to your teammates like this? We family.'
> "That's when (Crittenton) started coming at me, '(Expletive, racial slur), just because you got all money, this and this and this.' That's when we started going back and forth. I didn't owe him anything. It was over a $1,100 pot he just lost."
> 
> Arenas pauses and sighs when asked how the situation escalated to the point of guns.
> "Someone said they were going to shoot me. So since I'm one of those guys who says, 'I want to see this happen. I want to see you actually shoot me,' that's where that came from," says Arenas, declining to mention that someone by name. "I brought the four guns in and said (in a note), 'Pick 1, so the day you want to shoot me let me know, I'll be ready to get shot.' That's how."


----------



## Xile44

http://www.iamatrailblazersfan.com/P.../Default.aspx#
Lamarcus Aldridge To Undergo Surgery On Right Hip, Will Miss Remainder Of Season

Not a huge injury, he needed surgery and should have plenty of time to recover.


----------



## IMPULSE

arenas should play for the heat, he stay packing.


----------



## Magic

So it was McGee's fault for being a dumbass? No surprise there. 8*D


----------



## IMPULSE

so if you want to bring a weapon into arena just be an athelete. they obviously don't go through security procedures. 

arenas. brought four guns knowing he could only shoot two at best. dat logic. mcgee would've brought his own, but his mother didn't allow him to play with guns.


----------



## Xile44

Odom leaving Dallas, Lakers Championship Shirt


----------



## IMPULSE

should left with a cuban cigar. walk out the complex like i smoked that prick. would have been the only redeeming thing he done all season.

he might even have the E producers mad at him. if he produced all this drama, while they weren't shooting.


----------



## Xile44

Rose is back in the Line-up.
He will shoot 8-25 and the Bulls will lose.


----------



## Notorious

I might be in the minority but I feel bad for Odom.

I hate to see a person so depressed.


----------



## Mikey Damage

He's a professional basketball players. He's paid a lot of money to deal with. Too bad, deal with it.

If what's he being paid, I'd play in any city.

As far tonight goes...

Bulls bench is so much better than Miami's...still.


----------



## Magic

Too bad Rose is a bum. He isn't the best PG, he had one amazing year, but this team is so much better than what people give them credit for. I remember hearing "his team sucks, he carries them", he does not do that at all. Him getting these injuries and missing an extended amount of time has proved that. I'd take CP3 over him any day of the week.


----------



## El Conquistador

Strong Rose hate ITT. I'll check back in when Rose is hoisting the MVP trophy in the NBA Finals and rub it in.


----------



## LarryCoon

So apparently Wade was referring to royalties in jersey sales when he was talking about getting paid to play in the olympics and the media twisting his word around. Stay classy The Associated Press


----------



## Notorious

I actually have no problem with that idea, matter of fact I support that.


----------



## LarryCoon

Even though Miami is leading right now, I'm starting to lean towards the Bulls for the playoffs. Lebron is the only clear stud for Miami while Wade and Bosh have been suspect multiple times both offensively and defensively. I'm not sure Miami can trust those two to give enough help to Lebron in playoffs.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Damn, CJ Watson with the game tying 3. If LeBron didn't miss that FT, game would've been wrapped up.


----------



## Magic

LarryCoon said:


> Even though Miami is leading right now, I'm starting to lean towards the Bulls for the playoffs. Lebron is the only clear stud for Miami while Wade and Bosh have been suspect multiple times both offensively and defensively. I'm not sure Miami can trust those two to give enough help to Lebron in playoffs.


Wade is a top 3 player and Bosh is great as well when given opportunities, you gotta be fucking kidding me.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Wade misses the fadeaway, time for OT.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

I think he might be referring to last year's ECF since these two teams are probably bound to meet in the playoffs. Wade was pretty terrible although Bosh did a great job.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Good to see Thibs stick with the bench. They're delivering right now. Smart decision that aren't usually associated with coaches these days.

Wow, LeBron seems to be in defer mode.


----------



## LarryCoon

Magic said:


> Wade is a top 3 player and Bosh is great as well when given opportunities, you gotta be fucking kidding me.


Thats my point. The reason Miami was the favorite is because of that but Wade and Bosh haven't been consistent all season, let alone in this game. Lebron has been the most reliable player all this year and in the playoffs last year


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

BALL DONT LIE ON THAT WADE MISSED FT. That was a terrible call.

Bulls going in right now.


----------



## Myst

Miami struggles big time when they aren't getting their fastbreak ally oops. Their half court offense is a little suspect right now.


----------



## ßen1

Can someone enlighten me on what James Jones did to get no minutes, again? We can't score inside because of Asik, so we don't put our best 3 pointer shooter on the court? A guy who can just fire one in off-balance? 

And Korver with an incredible dagger. Game over. This team is so frustrating.


----------



## Mikey Damage

HOT SAUCE!

DAT BULLS BENCH!! 8*D


----------



## HardKoR

Spurs sweep the season against the Grizzlies, hope they can do the same during the playoffs. I'm glad they brought their A game tonight. I preferred they lost to the LA and beat the grizzlies instead of the other way around. Don't get me wrong I still don't like that they lost to the Lakers but after last years playoff the Spurs needed redemption.


----------



## Zen

Awesome win by Bulls!!!!


----------



## TJChurch

When I signed on to Twitter tonight, "More clutch than Lebron" was trending. Sometimes, I search to see what people are saying about trending topics. This time, I wondered, "Is there a player whose name doesn't fit?!"


----------



## Joel

BOSS said:


> HOT SAUCE!
> 
> DAT BULLS BENCH!! 8*D





















That should be #1 seed sewn up now.

Still worried about facing Heat in the potential ECF though.


----------



## Notorious

Got some good news and bad news.

Good news is that the Hornets are set to be bought by Tom Benson for $338 million.

Bad news is that the Kings new arena deal has fell through due to the Maloofs being cheap, they might re-locate.


----------



## Myst

notorious_187 said:


> Got some good news and bad news.
> 
> Good news is that the Hornets are set to be bought by Tom Benson for $338 million.
> 
> Bad news is that the Kings new arena deal has fell through due to the Maloofs being cheap, they might re-locate.


Sucks about the Kings, they have some pretty good fans. Their home crowds are pretty damn good even though they aren't winning games, kinda like the Warriors. If they do relocate, I hope they go to Seattle and rename themselves the SuperSonics.


----------



## Champ

they could return to vancouver and madgic wouldn't have to ride kobe anymore


----------



## Notorious

I hope the Kings go to Seattle if they move, would've preferred the Hornets moving to Seattle with them moving to Northwest Division and OKC moving to the Southwest Division but oh well.


----------



## Xile44

Crazy Price to buy for a team like the Hornet's im guessing the meeting went like this

Stern: I'll gift wrap you the first pick if you buy the Hornet's $$$

In before the Hornets do some bounty hunting and add Kenyon Martin, Reggie Evans and some other Goons to the team 

Also on April 30th Nets will officially be the Brooklyn Nets and will reveal new Logo and Jersey's.

Thomas Robinson also said he wants to play in New Jersey


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Anybody want to give me some fantasy NBA advice on who I should start? I really need steals & 3s, as those categories are close in my finals matchup.

I need to start 3 of these 5:

Jeff Teague @ Orl
Wesley Matthews vs Dal
Paul George vs Cleveland
Grevis Vasquez vs Utah
Jrue Holiday vs NJ

Right now I'm leaning Teague (with Dwight out Orlando's D suffers a ton), George, & Holiday. Matthews is streaky and I think if I leave him on the bench he will kill me by nailing 4 or 5 treys.


----------



## Magic

Champ said:


> they could return to vancouver and madgic wouldn't have to ride kobe anymore


Grizzles were here when I started liking the Lakers so it's not that would change anything.


----------



## Notorious

The C's start our first and only back-to-back-to-back tonight.

Luckily we play Toronto, New Jersey and Charlotte. I think we might have the easiest B2B2B of any team this season.


----------



## Xile44

notorious_187 said:


> The C's start our first and only back-to-back-to-back tonight.
> 
> Luckily we play Toronto, New Jersey and Charlotte. I think we might have the easiest B2B2B of any team this season.


Hope you guy's destroy us and Toronto wins


----------



## Notorious

Tanking to get in the top 3 in the draft huh?

:lmao


----------



## JM

*Re: 2012 Major League Baseball Discussion Thread*

Raptors starting line up today:

Alan Anderson - SF
Amir Johnson - PF
Aaron Gray - C
DeMar DeRozan - SG
Ben Uzoh - PG

:lmao


----------



## Xile44

Tanking whats that?:side:

Deron is annoying as fuck 
Dude takes shots at Nets fans pre-game and then goes out there in the super environment (maybe 9000 fans there in Phi) he was talking about and plays like garbage

Meanwhile Barkley thinks NBA will rig the Draft for the Nets bama


----------



## Xile44

*Re: 2012 Major League Baseball Discussion Thread*



JM said:


> Raptors starting line up today:
> 
> Alan Anderson - SF
> Amir Johnson - PF
> Aaron Gray - C
> DeMar DeRozan - SG
> Ben Uzoh - PG
> 
> :lmao


Now thats the proper way to tank :cool2
I remember Uzoh on the Nets last year, dude has potential


----------



## Notorious

Ryan Anderson really isn't as good as Orlando fans make him seem.


----------



## Dan Rodmon

ßen said:


> Can someone enlighten me on what *James Jones* did to get no minutes, again? We can't score inside because of Asik, so we don't put our best 3 pointer shooter on the court? A guy who can just fire one in off-balance?
> 
> And Korver with an incredible dagger. Game over. This team is so frustrating.


Jones needs to find a place where he can be used correctly. Feel bad for the guy.


----------



## Xile44

Turner and Brooks going at each other both putting on a show defensively and offensively

Also LOLCELTICS


----------



## Notorious

Doc Rivers has got to be one of the best coaches in the NBA when it comes to drawing up plays out of timeouts.


----------



## Xile44

Ugh we beat Philly, and they move down a spot 

Brooks with 22-6-4-1-1 and Green with 23 point's.

John Wall Ouch shooting 2-12 with 7 TO's


----------



## Notorious

How the fuck do we lose to this piece of shit team.

Tragic, just tragic.

No wonder Doc only plays an 8-man rotation.

Paul Pierce has been ass in crunch time this season, I trust Rondo or Doodler taking the last shot more than him.


----------



## Xile44

notorious_187 said:


> How the fuck do we lose to this piece of shit team.
> 
> Tragic, just tragic.
> 
> No wonder Doc only plays an 8-man rotation.
> 
> Paul Pierce has been ass in crunch time this season, I trust Rondo or Doodler taking the last shot more than him.


Easiest B2B2B2B :jay2


----------



## Notorious

Apparently Dwight Howard has a herniated disk and will be out for 10-15 days...basically for the rest of the season.

That is unless he chooses to play through the injury.

If he does sit out for the rest of the season, wouldn't be surprised to see the Knicks pass up the Magic in the standings.


----------



## bambelbitz

notorious_187 said:


> Apparently Dwight Howard has a herniated disk and will be out for 10-15 days...basically for the rest of the season.
> 
> That is unless he chooses to play through the injury.
> 
> If he does sit out for the rest of the season, wouldn't be surprised to see the Knicks pass up the Magic in the standings.


The way the Magic are playing right now with or without Dwight, everybody wants to face them in the first round. All other teams are harder to beat in a seven game series. Is Hedo coming back for the playoffs or is he done for the season ?


----------



## Notorious

Hedo should be back for the playoffs.


----------



## PGSucks

Go Suns (Y)


----------



## bambelbitz

notorious_187 said:


> Hedo should be back for the playoffs.


not that is of much help for the Magic in this mess they are finding themselves in right now. But it is something... but a first round exit seems to be the logical consequence.


----------



## Notorious

Mike Brown has left Staples Center for personal reasons.

Kobe will literally be coaching the Lakers tonight, he's been doing it since he got hurt though.


----------



## TJChurch

Notorious said:


> Mike Brown has left Staples Center for personal reasons.
> 
> Kobe will literally be coaching the Lakers tonight, he's been doing it since he got hurt though.


Right... But also before that.

Kobe is doing the same thing in LA Lebron did when he & Brown were in Ohio together.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

That's a good win for the Lakers, Bynum continues to progress at the right time.


----------



## Magic

It's not exactly the right time, he would have progressed like much sooner had it not been for all the injuries. I can't even imagine how great he would had he never got injured and got to play every game each season, he would likely easily be better than Dwight.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

I've always been hesitant to take it to that particular level; offensively Bynum is more talented than Dwight but defensively, Dwight has the clear edge over him. If you want to talk about a better Center, you'd really have to debate the classical sense of that position or the modern Center. I just don't think it's possible to say Bynum would have been better even without the injuries.

:lmao I'd like to say that, being a Lakers fan longer than some fans have been alive.


----------



## Magic

You never know, just look how much progress he has made over this one year. He missed the majority of about 3 seasons which really cost him a lot in his progression, I don't really think it's a long shot to say that he would be better than Dwight had he been able to play all those games.


----------



## Notorious

Apparently the new owner of the Hornets wants to change their name, as in he no longer wants them to be called the Hornets.

A perfect name for them would be the New Orleans Jazz but that can't happen for obvious reasons.


----------



## TJChurch

Notorious said:


> A perfect name for them would be the New Orleans Jazz but that can't happen for obvious reasons.


Part of me can see the reason, but part of me can't.

I remember the Lakers during the years of Magic, & I've been a fan most of Kobe's years. During neither time have I seen the reason they are/were called the Lakers.

Reminds me... Watched "Shark Tank" last night. Cuban was one of the people making offers to entrepreneurs, & a guy with some wine-based company turned-down Mark's money because Mark wouldn't guarantee him the rights to be sold in the Mavs' new stadium (which I never knew they were building).


----------



## Notorious

Well they were originally called the Minneapolis Lakers and when they changed cities they just kept the Laker name.

Kind of like the Charlotte Hornets moving to New Orleans, the New Orleans Jazz moving to Utah, San Diego Rockets moving to Houston, etc.


The Pacers clinched their playoff spot and likely the #3 seed with last night's win over the Cavs. So happy for that organization and their fans, they deserve it. The team is peaking at the right time, over the last 15 games Danny Granger is averaging 21.5 PPG, 5.3 RPG & 1.6 APG on 49% FG, 49% 3P and 94% FT.


----------



## TJChurch

Notorious said:


> Well they were originally called the Minneapolis Lakers and when they changed cities they just kept the Laker name.


I am well aware of that. (Trust me; You can't have my father & not know quite a bit more than you need to about sports.)

However, it is in my knowledge that half the time teams move, there is a large connection (if not a major reason) with the new city paying for a new stadium, or the like, etc.

Therefore, the city should keep the name, &/or the new city get a new name that is connected to it, not where the team used to be.


----------



## Notorious

Maybe they kept the Lakers name for the LA part in it (LA kers)...I don't really know but I couldn't imagine them not being called the Lakers.


----------



## TJChurch

Notorious said:


> Maybe they kept the Lakers name for the LA part in it (LA kers)...I don't really know but I couldn't imagine them not being called the Lakers.


I can, & I have to, since they seem to refuse to actually change the name.

Honestly, the connection to the city's spelling is part of the reason I hate it. Someone asks me (especially at a sporting event) who my favorite team is. If you say it quickly, almost sounds like double-talk. "Lay-Lakers".


----------



## Notorious

Hearing reports that Kobe might sit for the rest of the season.

Oh well, less Mike Brown, more COACH KOBE.

Also more of Metta World Peace channeling his inner Ron Artest.


----------



## TJChurch

Notorious said:


> Hearing reports that Kobe might sit for the rest of the season.
> 
> Oh well, less Mike Brown, more COACH KOBE.
> 
> Also more of Metta World Peace channeling his inner Ron Artest.


You can't have more of Kobe coaching than you have since Mike was signed, but perhaps more of people realizing it.

As for the other part, not a problem, as I still don't understand why he ever changed the name in the first place. (Yes, I've read the reason, but can't that be a nickname or something? "Artest" probably sold more jerseys.)


----------



## Xile44

Pierce saying he has been considering Retiring next season, IMO he is saying this because he does not want to be traded


----------



## Notorious

To be honest, since the Big 3 formed I always envisioned them to all retire together.

I don't see Pierce retiring though, he's set to make $16 million next season and $15 mil the season after. I just don't see him leaving 31 million dollars on the table.


----------



## Xile44

Notorious said:


> To be honest, since the Big 3 formed I always envisioned them to all retire together.
> 
> I don't see Pierce retiring though, he's set to make $16 million next season and $15 mil the season after. I just don't see him leaving 31 million dollars on the table.


We suck at home so you guy's winning will be nice just don't blow it lie you guy;s did in Toronto.

Also Green continues to play great, at this rate he definitely can get the 6th man of the year award next season.


----------



## Notorious

We didn't really blow a lead in Toronto. It was more like we didn't take the Raptors seriously and played to their level the first 46 minutes and then the last 2 minutest tried to "turn it on" but it was too late.


----------



## JM

Losing to a 10 day contract line up. How embarrassing.

Fuck the Raptors for not even being able to suck properly yet again though. The Raptors would be a force if they had a team with even a halfway decent amount of talent based on how much they try. This team should be a 15 win team at best.


----------



## Notorious

Mark my words, the Raptors will sign Dragic and draft Harrison Barnes.

PG - Dragic
SG - DeRozan
SF - Barnes
PF - Bargnani
C - Valanciunas

:mark:


----------



## Magic

NAH, they will win the lottery and draft DAVIS, then they can get rid of Bargnani in any way they see fit.


----------



## JM

Me and my friends have been talking all day about them signing Dragic. They gotta get rid of Calderon though, and I'd rather they draft MKG if he's still available. Probably going to need the 3rd pick.

PG - Dragic
SG - DeRozan
SF - MKG
PF - Bargnani
C - Valanciunas

6 - Bayless
7 - J. Johnson
8 - Davis

Amnesty Amir cause he sucks and his contract is awful. Hopefully a contender is interested in Calderon and is willing to give up their late first round pick for him. I'd do it even if the Raptors have to give up their second rounder.


----------



## Notorious

Magic I don't think Bargnani is that bad, he's just not a #1 option type player IMO.

And yes JM, MKG would be a better option than Barnes but it's unknown if he's entering the draft. Earlier in the season he said he's staying all 4 years in college, then a month ago "a source" said he was entering the draft, he says it isn't true, idk. We'll have to wait and see, the deadline for entering the draft is the 25th? (May be the wrong date).

Maybe you guys can S&T Dragic for Calderon.


----------



## Magic

What is Calderon's contract? I would actually love for the Lakers to trade for him.

And notorious Val would actually have to be a beast in the paint for him to carry the defensive load that would be put on him with Bargnani being at PF. Bargs has gotten better this year, but he still is a liability on defense and it's just terrible to watch his post game. He also still can't rebound.


----------



## JM

Calderon has one year left at around 10 million I believe.


----------



## Notorious

Calderon is currently on a 5 year/$45 mil deal, next season will be his last season under the contract.

@Magic: Val is a beast though, and he's a good rebounder. I seriously don't know why the Cavs drafted Tristan Thompson over him.


----------



## Magic

Because the Cavs wish to remain as stupid as possible. They should have drafted him, traded Vaj, tanked again this year, and had a great young core going into the future. Instead they have Thompson which will be a good role player at best imo.


----------



## JM

Jonas would have gone third if teams weren't scared away by the buyout situation, imo.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Another beastly game by Paul. He actually started off pretty strong in the first quarter which is rare since he usually doesn't look to score much in the first half and is passive for the most part. He was great in the 4th like usual albeit got in foul trouble for awhile. Man just had a great sense of taking over a game knowing when to set guys up, creating and exploiting mismatches and controlling the tempo.

Clippers had some defensvie issues though and VDN left the second unit in for too long and their second unit is absolutely terrible defensively especially on the perimeter. They kept getting caught up in screens, losing sight of their man, not making proper rotations and Warriors were getting great looks from 3. Their FT shooting is a pretty problem too. Defense + coaching + FT shooting are three pretty big flaws of their team that might get exposed in the playoffs.


----------



## Xile44

HAHAHA Stevenson breaking Rondo's ankle's clean and made him slip and slide. :lmao

Edit: this has quietly been one of the worst officiating games of the season. Oh well I guess the refs want us to get a top 3 pick


----------



## Xile44

T. Thompson has been very serviceable this season, very athletic and his shot blocking skills are impressive, him next to Kyrie is not as bad as you guy's point out, he can certainly be a nice starter 16-8 Rb type of player.

Sure Val is the better prospect but it's not like Thompson is showing that he has no potential, under-rated rookie


----------



## Notorious

Jonas Valanciunas has All-Star potential, Tristan Thompson has the potential to be a solid starting PF.


----------



## Xile44

Notorious said:


> Jonas Valanciunas has All-Star potential, Tristan Thompson has the potential to be a solid starting PF.


Im not arguing that, obviously the buy-out issues were a turn-off but for a guy who was expected to be taken after Val, he certainly has the Cleveland fans forgetting about it. 

In B4 Jordan draft's a bust


----------



## Magic

Well it's not like Thompson did a lot for them this year anyways, I don't see why they didn't just go after Val. They had Thompson had the bench all year, playing like 20ish minutes a game, and it's not like they were going to contend this year so I don't see why they didn't just draft Val.


----------



## Notorious

Exactly, I think it would've been smarter to draft Jonas and then be able to tank this season and pick up someone like MKG or Thomas Robinson to play alongside Kyrie & Jonas.


----------



## Xile44

Magic said:


> Well it's not like Thompson did a lot for them this year anyways, I don't see why they didn't just go after Val. They had Thompson had the bench all year, playing like 20ish minutes a game, and it's not like they were going to contend this year so I don't see why they didn't just draft Val.


Yeah, I can see where you guy's are coming from. Im a little jealous at all these teams with draft picks.


----------



## Notorious

My team has hadn't a lottery pick that we actually kept past draft night since 2001.


----------



## Magic

My team has only ever gotten 5 lottery picks...ever. :kobe3


----------



## Notorious

Lucky bastards.

I wish we could replace superstars with superstars and then more superstars. :kobe3

Doc should rest the Big 3 against Charlotte tomorrow.


----------



## Xile44

Whats worse is when you have all these pick's and then you throw them away and sacrifice your future for free agents, guy's who have no leader ship skills and can leave a year after trading for them.

We could of had Knight/Brooks/MKG/Favors/Lopez as a nice young core but no... Lets gamble on our future. Hope we suck enough next year to draft Shabbazz


----------



## Notorious

I don't understand the Gerald Wallace trade either.

And I don't think Stern will rig you guys Anthony Davis either, I think New Orleans has got that. I do think he'll rig you guys a top 3 pick though.

But in this deep draft you have to give props to the Blazers for potentially having 3 lottery picks (Theirs, NJ and the Rockets if they miss the playoffs).


----------



## Xile44

Notorious said:


> I don't understand the Gerald Wallace trade either.
> 
> And I don't think Stern will rig you guys Anthony Davis either, I think New Orleans has got that. I do think he'll rig you guys a top 3 pick though.
> 
> But in this deep draft you have to give props to the Blazers for potentially having 3 lottery picks (Theirs, NJ and the Rockets if they miss the playoffs).


Well we have the 8th worst record right now, Top 3 is looking far-fetched. Im not sure about the rigging thing because whoever wins there will be some reason to why.

After missing out on John Wall we are waiting for Stern to rig it for us, for Brooklyn.

If rockets make Playoffs that pick is our by the way


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Suns are getting destroyed. Not looking too good for them in the playoff race. I don't approve this. 

KD with 41 points. OH MA GOODNESS. 

Good way to spend the Sunday afternoon tomorrow. Knicks/Heat at 1 followed by Lakers/Mavs. Hopefully, Kobe is healthy enough to play. Although, even if he does play, he'll probably get limited minutes.


----------



## Notorious

Kobe's not playing tomorrow bruh, he'll be doing his other job:


----------



## B-Dawg

I wonder if he'd actually consider coaching once his playing career is over...


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Nah, he'll probably become a GM following in MJ's footsteps so he can finally be better at something.


----------



## LarryCoon

Anyone watched Kobe doing work? He's pretty much been doing this throughout the game even when Phil was the head coach.

Even if you aren't a Laker fan, its nice to watch it to see the little intricacies going on during a game. The communication between the players throughout each play.


----------



## Myst

LarryCoon said:


> Anyone watched Kobe doing work? He's pretty much been doing this throughout the game even when Phil was the head coach.
> 
> Even if you aren't a Laker fan, its nice to watch it to see the little intricacies going on during a game. The communication between the players throughout each play.


Saw it when it came out in '08 (or was it '07?). But yeah, Kobe might not always play like a high IQ ball player (shot selection) but he's obviously a student of the game, I know he watches a LOT of tape. He's probably one of the smartest players in the NBA. Dude can even come up with his own plays out of timeouts, like the one he made for 'Drew vs Celtics.


Wish he'd put his ridiculous bball IQ to use more often though. That's probably one of the more frustrating things about Kobe. He has incredible ball IQ up there with some of the greatest but still tends to just fuck around all the time.


----------



## Magic

He's _easily_ the player with the highest IQ in the NBA. But yeah, I wish he would use that high IQ in every game when he's shooting, although to be fair, he does take a lot of shots at the end of the shot clock when the team is unable to find a shot and those shots are nearly always bad.


----------



## Notorious

I think Jason Kidd or TD have the highest BBIQ in the game.


----------



## TJChurch

LarryCoon said:


> Anyone watched Kobe doing work? He's pretty much been doing this throughout the game even when Phil was the head coach.
> 
> Even if you aren't a Laker fan, its nice to watch it to see the little intricacies going on during a game. The communication between the players throughout each play.


That is nice to watch... Until someone tells me to open my eyes, & I see the game as it actually is.

I don't recall Kobe coaching this much when Phil was there... Maybe he tried, & just didn't get away with it, since Phil was an actual proven coach, unlike Brown.

Got about an hour until the game. Wondering how often commentators will mention Odom even though he doesn't play a single second for either team. (Khloe _or_ Lamar!)


----------



## Notorious

Andrew Bynum as the #1 option for the Lakers (AKA No Kobe), is averaging 21/17 on 42% shooting.

42% shooting is horrible for a center, that's pretty much what DeMarcus Cousins shoots and he gets bashed all the time for it.

Yes Bynum has more post moves than Dwight but I'd rather have someone who's efficient.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Mahinmi just made Bynum his bitch at the end of the quarter. Bynum's been pretty terrible so far. Hawyood pushed him away from the basket away from his sweet spots and Mavs sent quick and hard double teams. He was missing some easy shots too that he normally makes. Delonte is a very underrated player. Not just saying it because he's been great so far but he has a well rounded game. He's been using screens really well, getting around the big men on the switch, driving to the rim and taking ball handling duties from Kidd.



Notorious said:


> Andrew Bynum as the #1 option for the Lakers (AKA No Kobe), is averaging 21/17 on 42% shooting.
> 
> 42% shooting is horrible for a center, that's pretty much what DeMarcus Cousins shoots and he gets bashed all the time for it.
> 
> Yes Bynum has more post moves than Dwight but I'd rather have someone who's efficient.


I agree. I'd love to see Dwight next to Kobe having a guy who can draw attention that Dwight can feed off of (offensive rebounds, alley oops). He'd been even more efficient in that situation. He doesn't have a single guy that can take pressure off of him and is stuck next to undersized PGs like Nelson who can't make entry passes for shit. That and Bynum isn't as mobile as Dwight defensively so he isn't as good on the perimeter when it comes to trapping PnRs and recovering in time.


----------



## Notorious

DELONTE GOING HAM!

16 points already with 6 minutes left in the 2nd.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Bynum doing a much better job of reading the defense this quarter. Fighting for better position, making his move early and recognizing where the double team was coming from and turning away from it.


----------



## RKO920

This isn't me being bias, it's me being realistic. I can't see the Heat winning a championship. They have ZERO identity and were getting out hustled until the Knicks went cold in the fourth. Plus they don't have a 2nd rotation. When you have players like Turiaf & Battier, you should play them. It's stupid to me.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Getting outhustled is an issue you can easily fix. They had some terrible transition defense in the first half but it was solid in the second and I think getting outhustled by Tyson Chandler happens to just about everybody. The guy is a workhorse. And I'm sure Heat are gonna pick their intensity up a notch in the playoffs. I'm not sure they even cared about this game THAT much to be honest. 

As for their bench, 2nd rotation isn't that relevant in the playoffs. Teams shorten them up (8 man rotation usually) and a team like Miami that is so top heavy shouldn't need to rely on their bench anyway. That would be kinda sad. How much talent do you possibly need to win?


----------



## Notorious

I don't think the Heat will win the title, not because of the reasons you stated but because they just don't have the killer instinct.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Honestly, I know Dirk is a great jumpshooter and all but when you have you have a guard on a switch, there's no need to not post him up and drive to the rim. You'll force a double team and end up swinging the ball for a good shot. Terrible decision.

EDIT: Great pass from Gasol to Bynum. Nice high/low feed. 

Dallas' spacing on the floor is awesome.

Another fadeaway over Sessions by Dirk. And it was all air. fpalm


----------



## Notorious

No Pierce, KG, or Allen tonight against the Bobcats.

That means the rookies some PT tonight, which means: E'Twaun Moore.

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


Why doesn't Ebanks get regular PT (As in, when Kobe's not injured)?


----------



## TJChurch

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Teams shorten them up (8 man rotation usually) and a team like Miami that is so top heavy shouldn't need to rely on their bench anyway. That would be kinda sad. How much talent do you possibly need to win?


Clearly more than they have.


----------



## Notorious

My god Steve Blake sucks.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

TJChurch said:


> Clearly more than they have.


Not really. They're more talented now than they were last year and lack of talent wasn't the reason they lost last year. 

It's all about mental make up with this team and how the stars will perform in the playoffs.


----------



## TJChurch

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Not really. They're more talented now than they were last year and lack of talent wasn't the reason they lost last year.


Both of those are easily-debatable opinions.

We can debate all day what the reason(s) was/were why they lost last year. The fact(s) is/are many things are different. The question then becomes if it's an improvement or a downgrade. which may have yet to be seen.


----------



## Notorious

Wade and Bosh both played better last year than they have this year.

Anyway, Charles Barkley is saying that the NBA will rig the draft lottery this year and give the Nets the #1 pick.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Fucking terrible call on the first Gasol 3. Clear offensive interference. 

Dirk needs to go berserk right now.

LMAO, no foul called until .5 left on the clock. WTF?


----------



## Notorious

Typical Lakers homecooking served by the WWE, I mean NBA refs.


----------



## Magic

they weren't coming back anyways, doesn't matter when the call was.

and no, it wasn't clear offensive interference, barnes never touched the ball, although I think he touched the rim which counts as interference even though it really shouldn't if he didn't impact the ball.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Magic, he did touch the rim which is clear offensive interference (whether that rules makes sense or not is irrelevant here). 3 pt swing, it was a huge call that definitely influenced the outcome. Agreed on the last call, it wouldn't have mattered. Still a headscratcher though. Reminds me of that Melo GW vs the Mavs in the 2009 playoffs. The guy fouled him but they didn't call it and Melo just ended up hitting a uncontested 3.


----------



## Notorious

Jason Terry, this is what Coach Kobe thinks of you:


----------



## B-Dawg

Big Baby is out. Next man up? DANIEL ORTON!


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Notorious said:


> Jason Terry, this is what Coach Kobe thinks of you:


:lmao Top quality gif.

*saved*


----------



## Notorious

WWF said:


> Big Baby is out. Next man up? DANIEL ORTON!


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## LarryCoon

Basketball rim = Jason Terry's kryptonite


----------



## TJChurch

BrosOfDestruction said:


> :lmao Top quality gif.
> 
> *saved*


I waited several minutes, & saw/see nothing there.

even if it was only for 5 minutes, glad to see the analysts across the street said Kobe should've learned about the team, & that he maybe shouldn't take as many of the team's shots... But that he probably won't.


----------



## Notorious

The Raptors are supposed to be tanking but they beat the Celtics on Friday and are blowing out the Hawks in Atlanta right now.

They're about to tie Golden State in wins.


----------



## Joel

5 seconds to inbound Deng, not 10 :no:

Edit: D ROSE CLUTCH 3 to tie it up and force over time.


----------



## Notorious

Dwyane Wade is at the Yankee game sitting with Tim Tebow.

Calling it now. Tebow to join the Heat. LeBron dominates the first 3 quarters, Tebow dominates the 4th.

OMGDYNASTY


----------



## jaw2929

Happy to see Boston get the win over Charlotte, even without the Big 3. Rondo's a fucking BEAST!


----------



## B-Dawg

Rondo is nothing compared to Ish Smith...


----------



## Near™

jaw2929 said:


> Happy to see Boston get the win over Charlotte, even without the Big 3. Rondo's a fucking BEAST!


If Boston would have lost even without their top players that would have been tremendicly embarassing; Charlotte is a damn mess and we all know it. How often do we see a teams winning record lower than the team that holds the best record in the NBA losing record? 

On the topic of the Celtics, Rondo has 10+ assists in the past twenty-one consecutive games, I love it. Rondo has plenty of downsides IE: His free throw shooting, his 3-point percentage is a 21.6% and completely inconsistent and he simply cannot be depended on to close games. But to get a double-double points to assists out of him so often is such a gift. 

Imagine if Rondo had a bit of Westbrook/Rose(whomever is your favourite scoring PG for arguements sake) it would be absolutely insane. Just a bit of food for thought, but I will leave this topic on this: We wouldn't have the play maker that is Rondo today without Doc Rivers. I wouldn't go as far as saying Rondo is a Peyton Manning on the court, but like many College Basketball Analysts like to say, Rondo is an extension of Doc Rivers and in the case, to the maximum.

I can't wait to see the Playoff Tree come April 26th.


----------



## Bogey

Notorious said:


> Dwyane Wade is at the Yankee game sitting with Tim Tebow.
> 
> Calling it now. Tebow to join the Heat. LeBron dominates the first 3 quarters, Tebow dominates the 4th.
> 
> OMGDYNASTY


No wonder LeBron joined with Wade. How does a guy who grew up in Chicago become a Yankee fan? Tebow gets a pass because nobody gives a shit about the Florida teams.


----------



## Xile44

This sicken's me



> Now that the Hornets finally have an owner who isn’t every other NBA owner, it’s time for the association to pay up. The 2014 All-Star Game will be held in New Orleans, which hasn’t hosted it since all the way back in 2008.
> 
> While NO getting yet another ASG is part of Tom Benson’s deal (along with offseason renovations to the New Orleans Arena), the NBA has settled into a nice little Florida-New Orleans-Texas-Arizona-California rotation.


Stern already has Davis gift wrapped for NOH

Also nice to see Toronto catching up with us in wins 

better be in Brooklyn 2015


----------



## Bogey

The Hornets should take back their rightful name from the Jazz. The Bobcats should become the Hornets again and Utah should come up with their own name. Then all would be right in the NBA universe.


----------



## Xile44

It'd be nice to bring the Hornets back to Charlotte with the Original color's, and shit from the Alonzo,Johnson and Bogues era

Also this is some fucked up shit, Marcus Thornton hits the gamewinner and most of the team does not even celebrate and some are even looking miserable, Tanking? Yep
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3Yrjpd2aAc


----------



## Notorious

I'll say this, Playoff Rondo is the best PG in the NBA.

His 2010 playoff run alone is better than anything any top PG in the NBA has done in the playoffs.


----------



## Champ

paul in 08


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Notorious said:


> I'll say this, Playoff Rondo is the best PG in the NBA.
> 
> His 2010 playoff run alone is better than anything any top PG in the NBA has done in the playoffs.


Not sure if serious bro. 

Rondo at certain points in that run was often a liability especially in the finals when they switched Kobe onto him and he completely played off of him. He couldn't shoot which totally killed their halfcourt offense and they were having 5 minute stretches without getting a basket. You can see his FG% isn't particulary impressive vs Orlando or the Lakers since big men with length + shot blocking ability really bothered him since he had trouble finishing over them. 

He had a great series vs the Cavs though since they had nobody to guard him. He really hurt them in transition and their bigs (Shaq, Big Z lol) were too slow to help out and really bother him in the paint.

I wouldn't even say he was better than STEVE NASH in the 2010 playoffs who was closing the Spurs out with one eye let alone guys like 2008 CP3.


----------



## Notorious

Yeah Rondo's jumpshooting was a liability in that run but so was Steve Nash's defense, he's a complete defensive liability.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

I don't disagree with that but here's the thing. Part of the reason Boston lost was because of Rondo's inability to shoot. Steve Nash's defense had nothing to do with PHX losing to LA. Derek Fisher wasn't out there exploiting him. I think half of the series they had to play zone defense to pack the lane and make LA's shooters beat them since man defense wasn't going to work with how unstoppable Kobe + their bigs were.


----------



## Notorious

No the reason Boston lost was because of rebounding and horrible reffing. Mainly rebounding, we just couldn't matchup with the Lakers frontcourt with no Perk.

Also didn't help that Ray Allen went completely cold in the Finals after game 2 where he broke the record for three pointers.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

That's why I said part of the reason but Rondo's lack of jumpshot did hurt their offense for extended stretches. And agreed, rebounding plus Ray Allen played a major role as well. I thought Sheed did ok replacing Perk in game 7 although Perk would've done a better job on the boards. I remember Sheed started the game off with a couple of nice turnaround jumpers. Ray was probably just fatigued and didn't have enough energy from guarding Kobe on the other hand.


----------



## Notorious

Rasheed did a decent job of filling in for Perk but problem is during our whole playoff run, Rasheed was a fouling machine which meant more minutes for Big Baby and Big Baby just wasn't big enough to battle with Gasol and Bynum.

Ray was inconsistent that whole 2009-10 season and almost got traded at the deadline but I think from games 3-4 or 5 he went like 0-16 or something like that.


----------



## Notorious

So Marcus Thornton hit a game winner last night for the Kings, but I'm puzzled by the Kings players reactions, tanking ruined?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

True that about Big Baby. I think part of it probably came down to hunger too. Kobe especially looked hell bent on crashing the boards and that combined with the size of Gasol was too much to handle. 

Forgot about the Ray trade rumors that year. It's still a pretty bad performance all things considered. I can't really remember an ELITE shooter having that bad of a stretch after an epic game.

^LMAO @ that reaction. I'd bet Raptor fans feel the same way based on the last two games.


----------



## Notorious

:lmao

So apparently one of the Mavericks beatwriters is pissed off and is saying the Lakers have no class because they didn't acknowledge that the Mavs were the defending champs during the pre-game introductions before yesterday's game at Staples.


----------



## Xile44

Deron Williams is out tonight, David Lee is out and the whole Hornets starting line-up is out.
NBA WHERE TANKING HAPPEN's.

Nets offense looking good without Deron chucking.


----------



## Notorious

Daniel Orton with his first career start.

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Magic

http://hangtime.blogs.nba.com/2012/04/16/howard-or-bynum-for-the-future/?ls=iref:nbahpt1

SEVENTY PERCENT would rather have Bynum over Howard. And tbh, if Bynum remains healthy, I think I would take him over Howard as well.


----------



## Notorious

To be honest I might take Bynum over Howard too if he can be healthy.

Like I said earlier in this thread, Howard has already peaked while Bynum is continuously improving.

However, I think Howard is a better defender and Howard is also a more efficient offensive player not including free-throws.


Philly losing by double digits in the 4th to the Magic without Dwight, Hedo or Big Baby. :lmao


----------



## Brye

I think I'd rather Howard but not by too much.


----------



## Magic

He's more efficient because all he does is dunks or a hook shot(which he really isn't that good at), his lack of moves is terrible. I'd say he's a better passer though because he seems to find the open guy when he gets doubled.


----------



## Notorious

Well, nothing's changed I see.

Per NBA.com:
"Bulls guard Derrick Rose suffered some undisclosed injury to his right foot in the game against Detroit Sunday and is being held out of the game against the Wizards on Monday. Rose played in only his second game back from a groin injury Sunday and scored 24 points. Rose has suffered injuries to his toe, back, groin and foot this season."


----------



## Myst

Notorious said:


> Well, nothing's changed I see.
> 
> Per NBA.com:
> "Bulls guard Derrick Rose suffered some undisclosed injury to his right foot in the game against Detroit Sunday and is being held out of the game against the Wizards on Monday. Rose played in only his second game back from a groin injury Sunday and scored 24 points. Rose has suffered injuries to his toe, back, groin and foot this season."


Damn, so many injuries! Rose = TMac?


----------



## PGSucks

Derrick Rose's health (or lack thereof) is getting pretty ridiculous now.

Saying Derrick Rose is made of glass is an insult to glass's toughness


----------



## Magic

BUT HE'S THE BEST POINT GUARD IN THE LEAGUE. IT DOESN'T MATTER IF HE CAN PLAY OR NOT. AND EVERYONE KNOWS HE WILL BE HEALTHY IN THE PLAYOFFS AND MAKE THE BULLS UNSTOPPABLE, BECAUSE THE INJURIES WILL OBVIOUSLY JUST DISAPPEAR IN THE PLAYOFFS. :kobe3


----------



## PGSucks

That line of thinking, along with, "last year, the Heat beat the Bulls, so it's inevitably going to happen again" annoy me to no end.


----------



## Joel

Magic said:


> BUT HE'S THE BEST POINT GUARD IN THE LEAGUE. IT DOESN'T MATTER IF HE CAN PLAY OR NOT. AND EVERYONE KNOWS HE WILL BE HEALTHY IN THE PLAYOFFS AND MAKE THE BULLS UNSTOPPABLE, BECAUSE THE INJURIES WILL OBVIOUSLY JUST DISAPPEAR IN THE PLAYOFFS. :kobe3


When he's playing in the finals and Kobe is sitting at home, I'll remind you of this post :jordan


----------



## Magic

Let's do an interesting STAT of a day thing. Today's interesting fact is, the Lakers have by far played more +500 teams than anyone else. 

Lakers: 42 games 
Spurs:35 
Bulls: 27(LOL, big reason as to why they have the best record)
Thunder: 32
Heat: 36
Celtics: 33

Okay, so maybe it isn't by far the most, Grizzles are in second I believe with 38, but it's still quite the telling stat. The Bulls having only played 27 games against +500 teams shows that their great record doesn't exactly mean everything. They did take the series against the Heat though, which is something, but I think both of their wins had Rose playing like a bum and that won't get it done in the playoffs.


----------



## PGSucks

Which team has the most annoying TV announcers in your opinion? The Rocket announcers are pretty insufferable to me.

EDIT: Oh my lord, they're so annoying. It's like a team of 2 (face) Don Wests, only the Rockets are Amazing Red


----------



## Notorious

LeBron going apeshit on the Nets right now.

Scored the Heat's last 15 points, in a 9-0 run up 3 with 13.8 seconds left.


----------



## PGSucks

I'm actually hoping the Nuggets win. One, so Houston's announcers will shut up, and two, because I'm obviously a Suns homer


----------



## Xile44

Notorious said:


> LeBron going apeshit on the Nets right now.
> 
> Scored the Heat's last 15 points, in a 9-0 run up 3 with 13.8 seconds left.


LeBron with 17 straight in last 5 minutes
Surprised we were leading the whole game considering we were without Deron, Lopez and Crash.

MarShon with 24-7-6 and Hump wit 28-8 in 12-16 Shooting. Also it's disgusting to see some teams tank, yeah Nets gave effort but Stevenson did not inbound the ball at the 13 second mark and got a violation which he had 3 guys open to pass to.

Go houston by the way, we need their pick


----------



## Notorious

LOLROCKETS.

On a 4 game losing streak, if Phoenix wins tonight they'll have the tiebreaker for the 8th seed.

I'm kind of split.
On one side, I want the Rockets to win because I wanna go to a playoff game and I haven't been to one since 09.
But on the other hand, I want the Suns to win because I want to see Nash, Hill & Redd in the playoffs one last time.

And PGSucks I agree. The Rockets commentators are awful, only team with worse commentators are the Hornets.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

PGSucks said:


> Which team has the most annoying TV announcers in your opinion? The Rocket announcers are pretty insufferable to me.
> 
> EDIT: Oh my lord, they're so annoying. It's like a team of 2 (face) Don Wests, only the Rockets are Amazing Red


Agreed. Clyde Drexler is absolutely terrible. He said Scola was on the same level as Dirk, Wade and Durant a few weeks ago.

Notorious, why don't you root for the Rockets if you're from Houston?


----------



## StarzNBarz

PGSucks said:


> Which team has the most annoying TV announcers in your opinion? The Rocket announcers are pretty insufferable to me.
> 
> EDIT: Oh my lord, they're so annoying. It's like a team of 2 (face) Don Wests, only the Rockets are Amazing Red


Bulls announcers are the worst. Favorite is the Clippers (Ralph Lawler - Mike Smith) They got to be the most exciting, hilarious duo in the NBA. Oh me oh my. BINGO!! haha watch this one: 






oh yea raptors announcers are annoying too. Matt Devlin gets way to excited over the smallest things. OH MY!! A FREETHROW BY RAY ALLEN! WHAT A DAGGER!!


----------



## Notorious

Because I don't root for Houston sport teams.

I just want to go to a playoff game and at the game there's a 100% chance I'll cheer for whoever they're facing.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

I can dig that. I don't root for Toronto teams either but I'm not originally from here so I have an excuse. 

I like the Rockets from 1993-95 though. One of my favorite teams to watch.

Nash with DAT PLAYMAKING.


----------



## Champ

no

overtime

no

raptors win it


----------



## PGSucks

I remember early in the season, when I was pumped that we destroyed the Blazers.

Shows how far they've fallen


----------



## Notorious

CLUTCH BASED DIRK!!!

Why couldn't you do that against the Lakers *******?


----------



## TJChurch

Notorious said:


> CLUTCH BASED DIRK!!!
> 
> Why couldn't you do that against the Lakers *******?


People plan to beat the Lakers, they plan to beat the Lakers with Kobe. The team is without Kobe, they don't know what to do.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Thunder wants no part of the Clip Show... NO PART!*


----------



## LarryCoon

I wish the Mavs won. They would be a cakewalk for the Lakers in the playoffs


----------



## ReggiePunk31

My Pacers have exceeded my expectations this year. They have a good young core.


----------



## Notorious

The Kentucky Wildcat starting 5 have all declared for the draft.

In case you don't know who they are, those players are Anthony Davis, Terrence Jones, Michael Kidd-Gilchrist, Doron Lamb and Marquis Teague.

Davis is so far the consensus #1 pick, MKG is expected to be a top 3 pick, Jones is expected to be a lottery pick, Lamb & Teague are expected to be late first round picks. The last time a school had 5 players drafted in the first round was Kentucky in 2010 (John Wall, DeMarcus Cousins, Patrick Patterson, Eric Bledsoe & Daniel Orton).


----------



## Magic

Wasn't Lamb projected to be great this year? lol, too bad Davis became sucha beast I guess.


----------



## Notorious

You're confusing Doron Lamb with Jeremy Lamb from Connecticut.

Lamb underachieved compared to his preseason expectations but he's still projected to be a late lottery pick. Jeremy Lamb's problem is he folds under pressure, scouts think he's soft.


----------



## Headliner

The Knicks have been going crazy at the 3 point line:lol


----------



## HullKogan

C's can't stop the 3's...


----------



## Notorious

I could be mad but I look at the Cavs losing to the Pistons by 47 and I'm thankful it's not that bad.


----------



## Oracle

the cavs team is full of d-league call ups pretty much


----------



## HardKoR

Lame I have to watch this game on TNT, I can't stand hearing Reggie Miller stroke Kobe's cock from behind the announce table.

---

Very impressed with that Spurs run before the half, hope they can keep it up, but they've blown momentum and leads like that before. Wish I didn't have to work tomorrow to catch the rest of the game.


----------



## Notorious

Just not the Lakers night.

Tony Parker is embarrassing Sessions.


----------



## Myst

Tony Parker is going nuts on Sessions.


----------



## OML

Novak and Smith were insane from 3 last night. The whole team was. Despite the refs giving boston so many calls the knicks still won. Pierce took 18 free throws more than the knicks whole team who took 17!! Rediculous this league just loves Boston. The knicks look good Melo and Chandler are truly awesome. Hope we dont play the heat in the first round


----------



## HeatWave

Knicks hit 19 three's and the game was still in doubt with 3 minutes to go...smh


----------



## Notorious

OML said:


> Novak and Smith were insane from 3 last night. The whole team was. Despite the refs giving boston so many calls the knicks still won. Pierce took 18 free throws more than the knicks whole team who took 17!! Rediculous this league just loves Boston. The knicks look good Melo and Chandler are truly awesome. Hope we dont play the heat in the first round


Oh please. The Celtics barely ever shoot more free throws than their opponents.

Anyway, Woj is reporting that Ray Allen was almost traded to the Grizzlies for O.J. Mayo at the deadline but the deal fell apart at the deal. Oh how I wish that would've happened, O.J. is so underrated. Hopefully we can still sign him this offseason although it'll be a little tricky since he's restricted.


----------



## Notorious

Sports Illustrated conducted a players poll asking which coaches they would like to play for the most, here's the top 5 votegetters:
1. Doc Rivers
2. Mike D'Antoni
3. Gregg Popovich
4. Rick Carlisle
5. Rick Adelman

On the other hand they also conducted a poll asking coaches players least likely want to play with, here's the top votegetters:
1. Stan Van Gundy
2. Scott Skiles
3. Byron Scott
4. Flip Saunders


----------



## StarzNBarz

OML said:


> Novak and Smith were insane from 3 last night. The whole team was. Despite the refs giving boston so many calls the knicks still won. Pierce took 18 free throws more than the knicks whole team who took 17!! Rediculous this league just loves Boston. The knicks look good Melo and Chandler are truly awesome. Hope we dont play the heat in the first round


Really? Well, its kinda hard to get to the freethrow line when you take 50 threes, don't ya think?


----------



## Oracle

Byron Scott ? he's very underrated imo


----------



## Xile44

Green Making it clear he wants to return to play in Brooklyn



> uote:
> A. Sherrod Blakely of New England Cable News tried to get Gerald Green to say something nice about the Celtics, maybe that he'd consider Boston, where he got his start in 2005, in free agency. Sure, Green said, he can't rule out anything this summer, but he continues to make it quite clear that he wants to be in one place next year, and that's Brooklyn.
> 
> "This is my home," Green said of the Nets. "They're the ones that got me out of the dumpster. So I'm not really trying to go anywhere. I'm not… I'm not thinking about that. I'm thinking about finishing out the season with the Nets and be back here next year."
> 
> Green explained the Nets gave him "an opportunity of a lifetime" when no other team would. "I really can't thank the Nets enough for how much they've done for me, as far as giving me an opportunity and signing me for the rest of the year; giving me my first shot in three years that I've been dying to have. If it wasn't for this organization, I probably wouldn't be here here doing this interview with you."


http://www.netsdaily.com/2012/4/15/2...pster#comments

Green is not all about the Money and is willing to return for a discount. 



> Quote:
> In talking with Fred Kerber Wednesday, Gerald Green reiterated that he wants to stay with the Nets next season and even said he'd reward the Nets with a hometown discount during free agency this summer.
> 
> "Most definitely I would," Green said without pause when asked if he would take less money to sign with Brooklyn. "I’m about loyalty and this team was the first team to pick me up for the year. They gave me an opportunity. They gave me a shot. Look what they’re doing. Our record doesn’t speak for itself. We’re a lot better team than our record says."
> 
> Green will be an unrestricted free agent come July 1. A favorite of Mikhail Prokhorov's, Green added he is looking forward to next season. "I think this season was a season where we can kind of see where we’re at and I would love to be a part of what’s going on in the future."


http://www.netsdaily.com/2012/4/18/2...count#comments


----------



## Xile44

Melo bout to drop 80


----------



## Notorious

Not a fan of Ryan Anderson getting MIP.

He didn't really improve that much from last season tbh he just got increased playing time. His per 36 stats last season are pretty much identical to his per 36 stats this season.

If you really want to give the award to the player that improved the most, Bynum should without a doubt win the award.


----------



## B-Dawg

I haven't seen a single thing on Ryan winning MIP...?


----------



## Notorious

He hasn't been named the MIP but the guys on ESPN were talking about how he could potentially be a winner of the award.


----------



## B-Dawg

Avery Bradley for MIP :kobe2


----------



## B-Dawg

BTW, Bynum's per 36 minutes stats are more-less the same as well, except he gets 4 or so more points on a worse FG%. Less blocks, more TO, etc...


----------



## Notorious

Bynum has improved so much from last year though.

He's pretty much the consensus 2nd best center in the NBA. Last year he wasn't even a lock for top 5.


----------



## Magic

He's becoming the number one center and WWF is just mad. :kobe3


----------



## Notorious

Steamer going apeshit right now.

WELCOME TO THE BLOCK PARTY!


----------



## PGSucks

The Suns just gave up 4 points on one possession, and most of it was preventable. God, they're frustrating.

EDIT: I hate you James Harden


----------



## chronoxiong

Can someone please beat the Spurs? They just let it rip on the Kings now. *sigh*


----------



## PGSucks

If James Harden ends up being the guy that kills our playoff push...


----------



## Champ

lol @ the jazz coming out of no where to grab a potential playoff spot


----------



## Notorious

I think they'll get it too.

They only have three games left and they are all at home: Orlando, Phoenix & Portland.

Anyway, Delonte has been fined $25,000 for giving Gordon Hayward a wet willy during the Mavs/Jazz game a couple days ago. Delonte's response to the fine: "I probably won't have cable in a couple days."


----------



## Notorious

Dwight Howard has to have surgery on a herniated disk he's out for the rest of the season and the playoffs.


----------



## Oracle

Awesome were gonna have an easy beat in the playoffs now

series sweep and rest


----------



## LarryCoon

Why did Dwight pick up his player option? Anyone got a guess?


----------



## Notorious

Because the Magic threatened to trade him to the Lakers if he didn't, the only place Dwight wants to go is to Brooklyn.

LOLROCKETS. On their way to losing their 6th in a row, they're not making the playoffs. I'll be pleased with either Utah or Phoenix making it, although I'd prefer Utah since they're the better team.


----------



## Magic

and? He would only had to play one season here as well and wouldn't be forced to pick up his option.


----------



## B-Dawg

Why the fuck is Brendan Haywood allowed to get away with basically breaking Dwight's back, forcing him to get surgery and miss the playoffs and Olympics? Jesus Christ, man. Piece of shit.


----------



## Notorious

I forgot about the Olympics.

I guess with D12 and LMA now out Tyson Chandler will most likely make the team.


----------



## El Conquistador

Anthony Davis should be the starting center in the olympics. SRS


----------



## Notorious

The finalists for Team USA have already been announced, Davis wasn't apart of it.. Of the 20 announced 4 have already been eliminated due to injuries/personal problems (LMA, Chauncey, Dwight & Odom).

Leaving 16 guys that are eligible:
Carmelo Anthony (New York Knicks)
Chris Bosh (Miami Heat)
Kobe Bryant (Los Angeles Lakers) 
Tyson Chandler (New York Knicks) 
Kevin Durant (Oklahoma City Thunder) 
Rudy Gay (Memphis Grizzlies)
Eric Gordon (New Orleans Hornets) 
Blake Griffin (Los Angeles Clippers) 
Andre Iguodala (Philadelphia 76ers) 
LeBron James (Miami Heat)
Kevin Love(Minnesota Timberwolves) 
Chris Paul (Los Angeles Clippers) 
Derrick Rose (Chicago Bulls) 
Dwyane Wade (Miami Heat)
Russell Westbrook (Oklahoma City Thunder)
Deron Williams (New Jersey Nets)


----------



## B-Dawg

They can't add any more players because of the injuries? Because now Bynum could and would surely make it.


----------



## El Conquistador

Why anybody from the NBA would want to play any more basketball after this grueling season is beyond me.


----------



## B-Dawg

Represent your country, *****. I'd rather have Olympic Gold than a NBA title.


----------



## El Conquistador

I didn't know people still took pride in where they're from nowadays.


----------



## Notorious

Olympic basketball is pretty much USA vs. Spain battling over gold & silver and France & Argentina battling over bronze.

Either way, USA bout to bring home the gold...again...and again...and again. You can't stop us.

DAT SWAG.


----------



## LarryCoon

Winning an olympic gold medal is almost as good as winning an nba title, especially considering this is a global event and the olympics only come once every 4 years.

My starting 5:

Tyson
Durant
Lebron
Kobe
Chris Paul


----------



## StarzNBarz

I dont think winning a gold medal is even close to winning an nba championship.


----------



## Oracle

Blazers president Larry Miller confirms interest in Hammond, but says he has not yet asked Bucks for permission to speak with Hammond

Not sure if srs.

Hammond is a horrible GM


----------



## Notorious

Celtics resting the Big 4 & Pietrus against the Hawks tonight, possibly for the rest of the season. Meaning this is the lineup:

Doodler/E. Moore
Bradley/
Pavlovic/Daniels
Bass/Johnson/Sean Williams (Just signed him yesterday)
Steamer/Hollins


----------



## Bogey

StarzNBarz said:


> I dont think winning a gold medal is even close to winning an nba championship.


I'd definitely take an NBA championship. The NBA is the highest level of basketball in the world. This isn't the MLS which is junior league compared to a World Cup or even a championship in one of the Euro leagues.


----------



## Notorious

Well we may have lost this game but I'm proud of our bench. We didn't start off good but we came really close to winning.

Unfortunately we just didn't have a player that could go back and forth in crunch time with Joe Johnson.


----------



## Joel

I take it Celtics have locked fourth and that's the reason why they are resting the big guys now?


----------



## Notorious

Yep, clinched the division but unfortunately we probably won't have homecourt in the 1st round due to Atlanta having a better record.


----------



## Joel

You won't need homecourt to beat them. Celtics are peaking at the right time. They will be a tough opponent for Bulls or Heat. Could even get through if Bulls or Heat don't bring their A game.


----------



## Notorious

Yeah I know we don't need homecourt to beat the Hawks but it would be nice.

We have a chance to beat Miami or Chicago but I wouldn't bet on it. I don't know if we can contain LeBron & Wade for a 7 game series and the Bulls biggest strength is the Celtics biggest weakness.


----------



## LarryCoon

The bright side is, Bynum is just owning the Spurs. We gotta stop Tony Parker though


----------



## HardKoR

Wow talk about some fucking blown ass calls. Counted a 3 after the whistle wtf?! The Barnes lays out Manu, no call, then Tiago taps Barnes whistle.


----------



## Notorious

Why did Amar'e have to go back to corn rows?

fpalm

I hate that damn hairstyle.


----------



## Magic

HardKoR said:


> Wow talk about some fucking blown ass calls. Counted a 3 after the whistle wtf?! The Barnes lays out Manu, no call, then Tiago taps Barnes whistle.


The whistle was on the defense, a 3 in the key, which is why they counted the 3 instead of giving them the free throw.

A player has a right to run down the court, Manu gave him no space at all and I'm pretty sure that's the right call.


----------



## Notorious

The Spurs are so fun to watch.


----------



## Magic

That is actually true, no idea why everyone finds them boring, I love watching them play and always have when they've had Duncan. everyone has different tastes though, I suppose.

Anyways, we don't have to worry about the Spurs because they'll be out in the first round anyways. :kobe3


----------



## Champ

Notorious said:


> Yep, clinched the division but unfortunately we probably won't have homecourt in the 1st round due to Atlanta having a better record.


division winners should always lock a top 3 seed/home court advantage in the playoffs like it's done in the nhl.

lol @ the spurs wiping the floor with the lakers like the mavs did last year.


----------



## TJChurch

I enjoyed the Lakers' first half. Second? Not so much.

Also, I enjoyed watching halftime, & the highlights of the Cavs' game. (Living in this area, you don't get to enjoy those much.)

I would say Olympic gold is bigger than NBA Title. Then again, asking Kobe & Lebron to play on same team means USA may not get one. (Or Lebron get either.)


----------



## HardKoR

The Spurs just get a lot of shit because they don't have a lot of drama. Even the Tony and Eva Longoria thing fizzled quick. Every championship we have not had one riot.


----------



## Notorious

The Spurs are the best team in the NBA.


----------



## HardKoR

Notorious said:


> The Spurs are the best team in the NBA.


ESPN doesn't think so.

Good win, the bench absolutely destroyed the Lakers bench and kept Bynum from rebounding.


----------



## TJChurch

HardKoR said:


> The Spurs just get a lot of shit because they don't have a lot of drama. Even the Tony and Eva Longoria thing fizzled quick. *Every championship we have not had one riot*.


You say that like it's a bad thing!

Sorry, but watched the Spurs @ the Q a few years back, & spent (at least) half the game thinking about Tony, win or lose, eventually going back home to Eva. (This is when they were still married, so betting he did too.)


----------



## Zen

Magic said:


> That is actually true, no idea why everyone finds them boring, I love watching them play and always have when they've had Duncan. everyone has different tastes though, I suppose.
> 
> Anyways, we don't have to worry about the Spurs because they'll be out in the first round anyways. :kobe3


lol you sure about that?


----------



## HardKoR

Man this thread would be totally different had the Lakers won.


----------



## Magic

How so? I don't really brag that much myself, so it's not like I would be shitting on the Spurs and praising the Lakers over a regular season game.


----------



## Zen




----------



## IMPULSE

notorious cursed the spurs. he ruins things. i should start keeping up with this thread more so i can find more stuff to blame on him.


----------



## Notorious

Andrew Bynum has said that he will not play for Team USA in the Olympic.

Apparently he plans to have the same procedure done in Germany that Kobe did this past offseason.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

IMPULSE said:


> notorious cursed the spurs. he ruins things. i should start keeping up with this thread more so i can find more stuff to blame on him.


Does this mean USA isn't winning the gold this year?


----------



## Notorious

Nah bruh, Spain will.

Pau, Marc & IBLOCKA are gonna make Blake the Flopper, Love and Bosh look like some little bitches in London. Speaking of Blake, he will be right at home playing with Europeans during the Olympics, they can all flop together.

Now on a more serious note I don't understand why Spo is resting the Big 3 when they had a very good chance to get the #1 seed. Something seems fishy about it, either he just wants the guys to be healthy or maybe Boston has Miami shook and they'd rather face Indy in the 2nd round.


----------



## StarzNBarz

Met Ryan Gomes today... He says Clippers - Heat in the finals. haha


----------



## Notorious

How did you meet him, did you see him at an airport or something?


----------



## StarzNBarz

Naw he had an autograph signing at a kia dealership.

http://www.nba.com/clippers/promotions/ryan-gomes-appearance-kia-120421.html


----------



## Notorious

Oh that's cool, he seems like a chill guy.


----------



## StarzNBarz

Yea hes ok.. he did answer both my questions and was cool with taking like 20 pictures..


----------



## TJChurch

HardKoR said:


> Man this thread would be totally different had the Lakers won.


Who knows?! Maybe we'll see tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Notorious

Daniel Orton looks like the 7 inch taller, 70 lb heavier version of Russell Westbrook.


----------



## StarzNBarz

Daniel Orton has a small ass head for his body.


----------



## TasteOfVenom

I'm a Bulls mark.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Mmmmmkay. fpalm

The 1st step is admitting you have a problem.


----------



## TJChurch

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Mmmmmkay. fpalm
> 
> The 1st step is admitting you have a problem.


If being a "Bulls mark" is honestly a problem (especially in situations like now), tell that to the bunch of people who probably followed Jordan to the 'cats. Same with Magic & the Dodgers.


----------



## Champ

the celts take the division and the pacers get a better seed despite the fact that they're second in their division. the hawks who are second in their division don't get a higher seed but they have a better record than the celts.

wat


----------



## Notorious

And the Hawks will also have homecourt in the 1st round against Boston despite the Celtics having the higher seed.

lolnbaseeding


----------



## Bogey

They really need to do away with divisions and just go with seeding 1-8. I can't think of a sport where divisions are more meaningless.


----------



## IMPULSE

no one cares about that crap.

wizards looking the champions of the nba. wiz kids being playing a ball, after their talent went AWOL for most of the year. wall has improved himself from 0/10 to 1.5/10 status. 

notorious needs to keep IBLOCKA out his post. that's my favorite player, you can't ruin him too.


----------



## Notorious

If they keep divisions then they should do like NFL and I believe MLB do it where the division winners get the top seeds and homecourt while the non-division winners get the rest of the seeds.


----------



## Headliner

That's like the worse way to blow a game. Lose on failing to make a game winning slam.


----------



## Notorious

Even if he would've made the dunk it still wouldn't have counted.

But even though he missed the dunk shoutout to Marvin Williams, he played his ass off today.


----------



## Headliner

Really? It looked like it got off in time. Gotta check that out again.


----------



## Notorious

No they showed the replay, Marvin took one extra dribble. If he wouldn't have taken that one dribble he probably could've gotten it off in time, that's if he made it or got fouled.


----------



## Magic

Notorious said:


> If they keep divisions then they should do like NFL and I believe MLB do it where the division winners get the top seeds and homecourt while the non-division winners get the rest of the seeds.


No, that isn't neccessary. The team with the best record should get rewarded, not the team that got lucky that they were in the worst division.


----------



## Notorious

Magic said:


> No, that isn't neccessary. The team with the best record should get rewarded, not the team that got lucky that they were in the worst division.


Nothing's wrong with winning a crappy division. :side:


----------



## Magic

I hope Hill can actually develop well because he could actually be a pretty good role player in the future when Pau is gone.


----------



## Notorious

Jordan Hill needs to develop a post game.

Maybe it's just me though but I think every big man should have at least an average post game.



MWP just knocked out Harden. :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Headliner

METTA WORLD PEACE showing the Ron Artest in him.:lol


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Holy shit he crushed Harden with that elbow


----------



## Notorious

Metta who?

RON ARTEST is in Staples right now.


----------



## StarzNBarz

FUCK ARTEST OR WORLD PEACE I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHAT HE CALLS HIM SELF! KICK HIS ASS OUT OF THE LEAGUE!

WORLD PEACE OF SHIT!


----------



## LarryCoon

90s Basketball is back!!!!!!


----------



## Notorious

Iron Sheik tweets:
The World Peace the real or the harden jabroni? I don't love the dirty

:lmao

The funniest guy on Twitter.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Harden did sort of get in his face in the middle of his chest pounding after the dunk.. not saying he deserved to eat an elbow like that but you gotta know Ron is a crazy ass dude..


----------



## Headliner

StarzNBarz said:


> FUCK ARTEST OR WORLD PEACE I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHAT HE CALLS HIM SELF! KICK HIS ASS OUT OF THE LEAGUE!
> 
> WORLD PEACE OF SHIT!


Harden shouldn't of been in the way of the celebration.


----------



## StarzNBarz

celebration my ass!! what the fuck is he celebrating a fucking dunk?? fuck off artest! go to hell piece of shit.


----------



## Headliner

Players celebrate all the time. Why are you so mad?


----------



## Notorious

It was clearly intentional. MWP felt him and cocked back and swung his elbow at his direction. I don't know how people can defend this after seeing the replays.


----------



## StarzNBarz

I'm mad because hes a dirty piece of shit. If he's not suspended for a long time, im talking at least the first round of the playoffs ill be even more upset.


----------



## Notorious

StarsNBarz I think you're overreacting.

He'll probably be fined and suspended for like a game or two.


----------



## StarzNBarz

what ever.. it just pisses me off that you people call Blake Griffin a dirty player, yet condone the actions of artest and bynum last year in the playoffs.


----------



## Headliner

I'm not legit defending this. It's hilarious more than anything.


StarzNBarz said:


> I'm mad because hes a dirty piece of shit. If he's not suspended for a long time, im talking at least the first round of the playoffs ill be even more upset.


Say it to ARTEST face.


----------



## Notorious

StarzNBarz said:


> what ever.. it just pisses me off that you people call Blake Griffin a dirty player, yet condone the actions of artest and bynum last year in the playoffs.


Calm down. I'm not condoning what he did but I'm just being realistic, he's only gonna get fined and suspended for like 2 games.

But since I have his avi and sig, it's only right, James Harden:


----------



## StarzNBarz

ok i understand. but i just think it should be more. NBA stands for National BASKETBALL Association. Not National Boxing Association. Take that shit some where else.


----------



## Notorious

:hmm:


----------



## Magic

StarzNBarz said:


> what ever.. it just pisses me off that you people call Blake Griffin a dirty player, yet condone the actions of artest and bynum last year in the playoffs.


No one is condoning what they did. However, Griffin does it every game and gets away with it. There's a reason no one cares when Griffin gets hit with a hard foul, because he's constantly hitting people in the face with his forearm/elbow.


----------



## Notorious

I love when Griffin gets hard fouled or any other hardcore flopper like him for that matter.


----------



## StarzNBarz

No he doesnt. And if he ever did im positive its not to the extent of what Artest just did, what Bynum has done to Gerald Wallace TWICE and to jj barea in the playoffs and what artest has done in the past.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Notorious said:


> It was clearly intentional. MWP felt him and cocked back and swung his elbow at his direction. I don't know how people can defend this after seeing the replays.


I'm not defending the elbow, just saying Harden should know better than stepping in Artest's direction when he is amped up after yamming on Ibaka. Harden was near Artest, and decided to take one step towards him, when the right move would have been taking a step away from him.


----------



## Notorious

StarzNBarz said:


> No he doesnt. And if he ever did im positive its not to the extent of what Artest just did, what Bynum has done to Gerald Wallace TWICE and to jj barea in the playoffs and what artest has done in the past.


Aggin please. Griffin is always out there throwing forearms and elbows but when someone responds he always cries to the referees.


----------



## Magic

StarzNBarz said:


> No he doesnt. And if he ever did im positive its not to the extent of what Artest just did, what Bynum has done to Gerald Wallace TWICE and to jj barea in the playoffs and what artest has done in the past.


Umm, yeah he does. He creates a clear path to the rim by putting his forearm into the other player's face or body. I don't know how you haven't realized this yet as everyone else has.


----------



## StarzNBarz

People foul him hard because they dont wanna end up on a poster. Its simple. 

and thanks artest now harden cant play. piece of dog shit.


----------



## Notorious




----------



## Magic

StarzNBarz said:


> People foul him hard because they dont wanna end up on a poster. Its simple.
> 
> and thanks artest now harden cant play. piece of dog shit.


:lmao you can't be serious. Do you even know what an offensive foul is?


----------



## MrMister

Notorious said:


>


:lmao

What subtlety.


----------



## Chrome

^ Lol that's hilarious. :lmao


----------



## Oracle

See ya next season ron 

thug.


----------



## StarzNBarz

sheesh. durant and westbrook have been POOP! 3-22 for westbrook? WOW! and i think durant was like 11-32 as well? disgusting!


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Hypnotiq said:


> See ya next season ron
> 
> thug.


lmao. No way he is getting suspended for the rest of the year.


----------



## Notorious

Durant, Kobe and Westbrook had a contest to see who was the best chucker.

Westbrook won.


----------



## Magic

I think they also had a contest to see who was the most clutch. Guess who won, notorious. :kobe


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Amazing game. 

No denying Kobe's clutch play.


----------



## Notorious

Magic said:


> I think they also had a contest to see who was the most clutch. Guess who won, notorious. :kobe


We'll see when the playoffs come and Kobe's clutchness goes away. :bron2


----------



## Magic

Funny considering he still has 5 rings. :kobe3


----------



## Notorious

What does that have to do with what I said?


----------



## Magic

For someone that is so unclutch in the playoffs you wouldn't expect them to have 5 rings, would you?


----------



## Notorious

Ron Harper's got 5 rings I guess he was a clutch player too huh?


----------



## TJChurch

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Harden did sort of get in his face in the middle of his chest pounding after the dunk.. not saying he deserved to eat an elbow like that but you gotta know Ron is a crazy ass dude..


Got that right.

None if us will ever know, but I contend Ron. MWP didn't necessarily even know guy was there.

What really upset me was people comparing it to the guy that got in that brawl at the Pistons game a bunch of years ago; TOTALLY diferent guy, & I'm not just saying that 'cause of the game... Not to mention Harden (as in Harden-uff for ya') was basically hitting Ron all over before he got hit. Glad to see him not come back, & hope NBA gives him some punishment too.

On the other hand, refs saw we could come back (& maybe win) without Ron/MWP, so called everything they could against us for rest of regulation. Literally saw instances of us getting called for things, & OKC doing same but no call.

We win anyway, so now to see how many seasons MWP gets over-suspended for. (Expecting Saints-like punishment.)


----------



## StarzNBarz

TJChurch said:


> Got that right.
> 
> None if us will ever know, but I contend Ron. MWP didn't necessarily even know guy was there.
> 
> What really upset me was people comparing it to the guy that got in that brawl at the Pistons game a bunch of years ago; TOTALLY diferent guy, & I'm not just saying that 'cause of the game... Not to mention Harden (as in Harden-uff for ya') was basically hitting Ron all over before he got hit. Glad to see him not come back, & hope NBA gives him some punishment too.
> 
> On the other hand, refs saw we could come back (& maybe win) without Ron/MWP, so called everything they could against us for rest of regulation. Literally saw instances of us getting called for things, & OKC doing same but no call.
> 
> We win anyway, so now to see how many seasons MWP gets over-suspended for. (Expecting Saints-like punishment.)



WOW! Talk about a shame-less laker fan! My goodness!


----------



## TJChurch

StarzNBarz said:


> WOW! Talk about a shame-less laker fan! My goodness!


If you have a problem, change the facts... Not the way I state them.

Seeing recent posts, wouldn't be surprised to see him suspended for whole posteason... But I think LAL proved we can win rings regardless.


----------



## bw281

Ron Artest is back with his nigg ball play.


----------



## TJChurch

Adam Levine (maroon 5) tweeted:

People need to back off of @MettaWorldPeace. Hes just a man doin man shit. His elbow didn't even see that dude's face!


----------



## chronoxiong

What a choke job by OKC. I thought they had the game but all of a sudden, the Lakers bench kept scoring points and then Kobe made some great shots down the stretch. This was disappointing. Russell Westbrook needed to stop chucking the ball so much. I understand that he went to UCLA but pass the ball and be a real PG at times. Looks like the Spurs will get the #1 seed and I don't like that. I wanted OKC to get home court advantage throughout the Playoffs.


----------



## IMPULSE

if metta world peace elbowed griffin like that they would be performing CPR on the court. he would probably come back to the bench in crutches, just to compensate for the inability to flop while being clocked.


----------



## TJChurch

You say this...



chronoxiong said:


> What a choke job by OKC.


But then you say this...



chronoxiong said:


> the Lakers bench kept scoring points and then Kobe made some great shots down the stretch.


I find this a lot with a lot of the games I watch; When the team I like is getting beat, it's because the other team is doing well. (Even I admit we had problems on both sides of the ball this game.) But when my team starts to recover, it's due to the other team throwing it, or falling apart in some way. Whatever happened to "credit where credit's due"?


----------



## Myst

Notorious said:


> Ron Harper's got 5 rings I guess he was a clutch player too huh?


Yeah, since he was the 1st option in the 4th quarter on championship teams. Oh, wait.




RON (not MWP) ARTEST's elbow looked pretty intentional to me. That being said, he needs to get FINED. Big time. That and he should probably be suspended for the entire 1st round, regardless of the # of games played. Even if the elbow is deemed 'unintentional' and that's primarily because of the 'Malice in the Palace'.


----------



## Notorious

Myst said:


> Yeah, since he was the 1st option in the 4th quarter on championship teams. Oh, wait.


Well Kobe was only the first option on 2 of his championship teams and I'll be honest I didn't watch one game in the 2009 Finals but in the 2010 Finals in the crunch time games that the Lakers beat us in (Games 3 & 7), Kobe did not do a damn thing. But of course he got all the credit.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Notorious said:


> Well Kobe was only the first option on 2 of his championship teams and I'll be honest I didn't watch one game in the 2009 Finals but in the 2010 Finals in the crunch time games that the Lakers beat us in (Games 3 & 7), Kobe did not do a damn thing. But of course he got all the credit.


He said the #1 4th quarter option. Shaq may have been the #1 option overall, but you can't go to him down the stretch or you were risking getting hack-a-shaq'd


----------



## Magic

iirc, he was still getting the line in game 7 in crunch time. No one played a good game in that game tbh, but he still got boards and got to the free throw line.

And in game 6, an elimination game, he led us to the victory. In the series before that, against the Suns, every game we won basically was him carrying us late in the game.


----------



## Notorious

Every Laker got to the line in the 4th in game 7, the Lakers shot more FT's in the 4th than the Celtics did the whole game but I'm not gonna get into that.

He led the Lakers to victory? That game was a 22 point blowout, we're talking about leading a team to victory in crunch time.

Against the Suns? Game 1 was a blowout, game 2 was another double digit victory, game 5 he airballed the game winning shot, but I'll give him his props for game 6.


----------



## Magic

You probably want to blame the refs, but it was more of the fact that you guys were undersized and couldn't stop anyone from boarding and being aggressive in the paint.

so you're saying there isn't any pressure THROUGHOUT THE WHOLE GAME in an elimination game? really?

lol, ok, you're right, I guess THE VERY LAST SHOT in a game is the only clutch shot someone can make.


----------



## Notorious

I never said there wasn't any pressure in an elimination game.

However, we were discussing crunch time, in the clutch, down the stretch, not what happens in the 1st or 2nd quarter.


----------



## TJChurch

When Harden is done going through his battery (no pun intended) of tests, even he would say the elbow was unintentional. Nobody who sees that tape could honestly say differently.

I would not be the least bit surprised to see him fined HUGE, & suspended for the entire postseason (though I think that would be too much). In addition, would not be shocked to see officials walk into future games with an anti-LA bias due to this event.


----------



## Notorious

Reggie Evans just committed the worst flop of the season by far and the referees are giving Greivis Vasquez a flagrant foul.

This is pathetic. I fucking hate the Clippers man, someone needs to give them the 40 stitch lesson.

Edit: Ok, they changed it to just a personal but still this is absolute bullshit. I hate these flopping pieces of shit.


----------



## TJChurch

Notorious said:


> Edit: Ok, they changed it to just a personal but still this is absolute bullshit. I hate these flopping pieces of shit.


Always reminds me of these quotes from '60s TV:

1] DJ-69: Take a seat please. To preclude the variable factor inherent in the human equation, we have instituted this new electronic personnel procedure requiring...

2] Peter: What? Why do I have to talk to a machine? Why couldn't I talk to a human being?
DJ-69: Because, Nitwit, a machine avoids the human error,..."


----------



## StarzNBarz

TJChurch said:


> When Harden is done going through his battery (no pun intended) of tests, even he would say the elbow was unintentional. Nobody who sees that tape could honestly say differently.


Ok now its just laughable. NOT INTENTIONAL? Are you watching the same play EVERYONE else is??? Obviously Dog Shit elbowed Harden on purpose. Then he tries to justify his actions by saying "oh i was just pounding my chest like a gorilla." Fuck off Dog Shit.


----------



## TJChurch

StarzNBarz said:


> Ok now its just laughable. NOT INTENTIONAL? Are you watching the same play EVERYONE else is??? Obviously Dog Shit elbowed Harden on purpose. Then he tries to justify his actions by saying "oh i was just pounding my chest like a gorilla." Fuck off Dog Shit.


Yes, I am watching the same play, & saying it's intentional is only something who is anti-Lakers would do. It is OBVIOUS that Ron was celebrating the play, NOT meaning to injure anyone.


----------



## StarzNBarz

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

There are no proper words to describe how stupid some one has to be to believe that Dog Shit didn't swing his elbow on purpose.


----------



## TJChurch

StarzNBarz said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> There are no proper words to describe how stupid some one has to be to believe that Dog Shit didn't swing his elbow on purpose.


The proper words you're looking for is/are the phrase "not at all". Your name for Ron makes it obvious you have the bias against him/the team I described in the prior post.


----------



## Myst

Notorious said:


> Well Kobe was only the first option on 2 of his championship teams and I'll be honest I didn't watch one game in the 2009 Finals but in the 2010 Finals in the crunch time games that the Lakers beat us in (Games 3 & 7), Kobe did not do a damn thing. But of course he got all the credit.


Pretty sure Kobe was the guy taking over in the 4th quarter during the 3peat years when Shaq was either in foul trouble or shooting bricks on his free throws. Tough to go to a guy down the stretch when he can't make his FTs. Don't get me wrong though, Shaq was easily the clear 1st option overall on that team and at worst he was 1A.


I have no clue why you're saying Kobe got all the credit for the 2010 championship. I'm pretty sure just about all the haters were crying for Pau to win the Finals MVP since Kobe was so inefficient in game 7. Funny thing about that is I can recall some 'analysts' prior to game 7 saying that Kobe should get the Finals MVP even if Lakers don't win the series (ala Jerry West). I don't think there was anyone else in that series that even compared to him, statistically. Oh and almost NO ONE shot well in that game, Paul Pierce went 5-15, Ray Allen went 3-14, Pau Gasol was 6-16. I think only KG shot above 50%. It was a defensive game and both teams were playing their asses off on D. One more thing about that game, Kobe had 4 offensive rebounds, half as much as the ENTIRE Celtics team (8), he also had 15 total boards. Only person that was in double digit rebounds for the Celts was Paul Pierce with 10.




> *Every Laker got to the line in the 4th in game 7*, the Lakers shot more FT's in the 4th than the Celtics did the whole game but I'm not gonna get into that.


Lol, wow. 5 total Lakers got to the line, that is equivalent to the Celtics. And only 3 guys on the Lakers shot more than 2 FTs. Kobe, who was ridiculously aggressive that game, for better or for worse. Pau, who was doing work in the paint and Ron who probably had his best game as a Laker and was especially good down the stretch. Also, I'm pretty sure the Celtics were primarily a jump-shooting team. Hard to get to the line when you're only taking jumpers.




> Against the Suns? Game 1 was a blowout, game 2 was another double digit victory, game 5 he airballed the game winning shot, but I'll give him his props for game 6.


I can recall the airball but minus that, all I can remember was Kobe going OFF on the Suns. He absolutely killed them, whether by rebounding, assisting, scoring, whatever.


----------



## TJChurch

Whenever I think of Kobe & the Suns, all that comes to mind is that Raja Bell crap. Couldn't think of the name today, but ti came to mind when wondering what Ron/MWP will see after today's game.


----------



## Rush

TJChurch said:


> When Harden is done going through his battery (no pun intended) of tests, even he would say *the elbow was unintentional*. Nobody who sees that tape could honestly say differently.
> 
> I would not be the least bit surprised to see him fined HUGE, & suspended for the entire postseason (though I think that would be too much). In addition, would not be shocked to see officials walk into future games with an anti-LA bias due to this event.


Are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## TJChurch

Rush said:


> Are you fucking kidding me?


That question has been asked & answered.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

StarzNBarz said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> There are no proper words to describe how stupid some one has to be to believe that Dog Shit didn't swing his elbow on purpose.


:lmao If you're going to give the dude a nickname, at least have it in some way relate to his actual name. The fuck did you get dog shit out of Ron Artest or MWP?

Seems to me you're begging for a table leg through the heart. :hmm:


----------



## TJChurch

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Seems to me you're begging for a table leg through the heart. :hmm:


I'm no expert, but wouldn't that require them to have one?!

Tuned in to ESPN today to read up on suspension. Analysts were saying they didn't see it coming, among other things. Bayless said to give him "time off for good behavior", since he's been on one of the league's biggest stages for years, & been on hies best behavior. (I don't know about that, but another said Harden didn't see it coming & many backed it was unintentional.)


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Genesis 1.0 said:


> :lmao If you're going to give the dude a nickname, at least have it in some way relate to his actual name. The fuck did you get dog shit out of Ron Artest or MWP?
> 
> Seems to me you're begging for a table leg through the heart. :hmm:


Dog shit is probably better than something corny like Metta World War or Ron sucks Artesticles. At least it does a better job representing his actions yesterday since it was a complete bitch move.


----------



## Headliner

METTA WORLD WARRIOR is the name he should use. Lol at the people so uptight about the elbow in here. Get off your high horse.


----------



## TJChurch

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Dog shit is probably better than something corny like Metta World War or Ron sucks Artesticles. At least it does a better job representing his actions yesterday since it was a complete bitch move.


In my experience, dog feces just lays there unless cleaned-up/moved by a human. Also, I've only owned male dogs, so no clue if females do it more.

As for the move, as I said before, it was a very-public yet unintentional thing. (Not in the mood to get an infraction or anything here, or the knock on you would be obvious.)


----------



## Myst

TJChurch said:


> In my experience, dog feces just lays there unless cleaned-up/moved by a human. Also, I've only owned male dogs, so no clue if females do it more.
> 
> As for the move, as I said before, it was a very-public yet unintentional thing. (Not in the mood to get an infraction or anything here, or the knock on you would be obvious.)


I can see a _little_ bit of what you mean on the unintentional thing. Meaning, MWP didn't mean to knock Harden the fuck out and give him a concussion. He probably just wanted to give him a dirty elbow in the sense of 'get the fuck outta my way'.

Still doesn't mean what he did is right and I still think MWP should be suspended for the entire 1st round of the playoffs regardless of the # of games. Primarily due to his history.


----------



## TJChurch

Myst said:


> I can see a _little_ bit of what you mean on the unintentional thing. Meaning, MWP didn't mean to knock Harden the fuck out and give him a concussion. He probably just wanted to give him a dirty elbow in the sense of 'get the fuck outta my way'.
> 
> Still doesn't mean what he did is right and I still think MWP should be suspended for the entire 1st round of the playoffs regardless of the # of games. Primarily due to his history.


1] I still contend it's quite possible he didn't mean to hit Harden at all.

2] You can't let history play that much of a part, or you get into a cyclical situation where people with no violent history will be doing things, knowing they will be given less punishment on a first offense, but then everyone will be committing their first offense, & everyone will have a history.


----------



## Notorious

Stephen A. Smith is reporting that as soon as the Magic are eliminated from the playoffs, Dwight Howard will demand a trade from Orlando.

Also USA Today is reporting that Chris Paul is the leading candidate to be the successor for Derek Fisher, if Fisher steps down as NBPA President.


----------



## TJChurch

Notorious said:


> Stephen A. Smith is reporting that as soon as the Magic are eliminated from the playoffs, Dwight Howard will demand a trade from Orlando.
> 
> Also USA Today is reporting that Chris Paul is the leading candidate to be the successor for Derek Fisher, if Fisher steps down as NBPA President.


1] Magic will be proven to exist in Orlando outside of movie companies if DH isn't somewhere else next season.

2] Anyone else see the irony in that, considering NBA Commish vetoed a trade concerning that very player?


----------



## Notorious

With the Magic's loss yesterday, Celtics/Hawks is the first playoff series to be locked in.


----------



## Headliner

If that's true, Howard's rep is going to take another hit. He's been on a downward spiral for months.


----------



## Notorious

Dwight has handled his situation worse than LeBron IMO.


----------



## TJChurch

Notorious said:


> Dwight has handled his situation worse than LeBron IMO.


Respectfully disagree, IMO... That close to all the aforementioned entertainment companies/studios, & we have yet to see the hour-long TV special?!


----------



## Notorious

The only "negatives" you can say about what LeBron did was the TV special and him giving teams false hope when he had already knew what team he was gonna sign with for the past 2 years prior to his signing.


----------



## TJChurch

Notorious said:


> The only "negatives" you can say about what LeBron did was the TV special and him giving teams false hope when he had already knew what team he was gonna sign with for the past 2 years prior to his signing.


Perhaps... But that's already 2, & they're decent-size. (I remember places around here were discussing viewing parties like they used to have for WWE PPVs for the "Decision" special.)


----------



## Headliner

I would agree with Notorious. Constantly changing his mind/being a baby about it > Lebron's TV special. Even if Lebron didn't want to do the special, ESPN was probably going to try & force it because that's what the media likes to do.


----------



## TJChurch

It's all opinion... I don't know ESPN would've forced anything (or won't yet with Dwight), not to mention the fact of me living near Cleveland makes the Lebron thing a bigger deal here. (Not to me, but many around me.)


----------



## Notorious

This is Reggie Evans' flop that happened last night that I was so pissed about. It was originally called a flagrant 2 until the refs reviewed it and called it just a personal, but be that as it may...the refs can't be this stupid/gullible.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Evans should be suspended for that shit as should anyone that is blatantly flopping like that. Keep that shit out of the game.


----------



## Magic

:lmao Dwight probably realized he fucked up and now wants to go to the Nets again.

If teams, owners, gm, coaches really wanted this to stop then Magic could make it happen right now by simply saying no to Dwight and BENCHING him for the WHOLE YEAR. Yeah, I would love to see a player demand a trade after that if he still has a contract. The stars of their league really need to learn their place.

About the Lebron situation, he at least was a free agent, not a player that has been flip flopping the whole season and just recently signed an option.


----------



## Notorious

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Evans should be suspended for that shit as should anyone that is blatantly flopping like that. Keep that shit out of the game.


Something needs to be done about the flopping. It's only gonna get worse the more the league lets it go on.


----------



## Xile44

Last Net game in NJ, Never will forget what Kidd did for us along with the Crew.

















Also, im tired of chasing superstar's, Howard you toyed with our emotion's, I rather rebuild through the draft than sign the Coward...............Who am I kidding, just dont change your mind again.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

K-Mart was such a fucking hoss back then.


----------



## Notorious

I loved that Nets team...except for when you bastards beat us in the ECF when we had Pierce & Toine.

I cheered for you guys against the Lakers and Spurs, Jason Kidd used to be my favorite player in the NBA.

Kinda OT, but I love Slam Magazine...only magazine I'm subscribed to at the moment.


----------



## HeatWave

Who do I have to elbow in the side of the head to get some respect around here?


----------



## Notorious

The Nets final game in New Jersey...blowout loss.

Well...


----------



## HardKoR

Spurs demolish the Blazers and clinch the west's #1 seed.

OK. You can claim unintentional or not, but plain and simple him not even giving one iota of care or forgiveness after the fact shows he's a disgusting human being. I mean after the "celebration" his elbow obviously comes in contact with another player and he walks off like nothing happen ready to play on the other end. It could've been the biggest dunk on Blake Griffin to win a game, any respectable player would have stopped, assisted and apologized to the player he accidentally laid out with his celebration.


----------



## TJChurch

HardKoR said:


> ...shows he's a disgusting human being. I mean after the "celebration" his elbow obviously comes in contact with another player and he walks off like nothing happen ready to play on the other end. It could've been the biggest dunk on Blake Griffin to win a game, any respectable player would have stopped, assisted and apologized to the player he accidentally laid out with his celebration.


Thanks for your opinion. His tweets, vid on Lakers' site, etc. prove he felt differently than you claim.

I can't believe NBA has yet to come down with their decision. Now, would not be surprised to see it be very-close to our last game of season/start of post.


----------



## Notorious

Just throwing this out there. Stephen Jackson, Jermaine O'Neal, Jamaal Tinsley and other Pacers players who were on the team when the Malice in the Palace happened all said that once they got in the locker room after the incident happened, Ron/Metta asked them if they thought they would get in trouble. Ron wasn't even sure if he would be in trouble for charging in the stands and fighting fans.

The guy is mentally unstable.

Oh and speaking of elbows, tonight Tyrus Thomas was ejected in the game against the Wizards. What happened you might ask? He had the ball and swung his elbow, James Singleton wasn't even touched but he flopped and fell down. The refs gave Tyrus a flagrant 2 and ejected him (Mind you they spent like 3 or 4 minutes reviewing the play). David Stern needs to do something about this shit, it's getting out of hand.
Skip to 0:15
http://espn.go.com/video/clip?categoryId=2459789&id=7847962


----------



## B-Dawg

Xile44 said:


> Last Net game in NJ, Never will forget what Kidd did for us along with the Crew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, im tired of chasing superstar's, Howard you toyed with our emotion's, I rather rebuild through the draft than sign the Coward...............Who am I kidding, just dont change your mind again.


Bitch please. Howard toyed with Nets fans' emotions? Get the fuck out of here with that, man.


----------



## HardKoR

TJChurch said:


> Thanks for your opinion. His tweets, vid on Lakers' site, etc. prove he felt differently than you claim.
> 
> I can't believe NBA has yet to come down with their decision. Now, would not be surprised to see it be very-close to our last game of season/start of post.


Yeah like twitter isn't used by celebs to cover their screw ups, and I'm sure the Lakers would paint their own teammate with a bad light. 

Anyone can pretend they felt bad for what they did after the fact. Problem is Artest already has a track record for this kind of behavior. BTW in my many years of life and watching discovery channel, I've never seen a gorilla/ape throw them 'bows when he pounds his chest. Sorry excuse for a sorry man.


----------



## HeatWave

Of course Metta didnt mean to do it...I mean he did go over to check on the Harden sometime during the 5-10 minutes he laid on the court..Oh he didn't? Well at least he stopped by the OKC locker room after the game to check on him and apologize..Oh he didn't? Well....ummmm...regardless if he meant to do it or not, he sure didn't care about the aftermath of what he did and that's what you call being reckless


----------



## Magic

HardKoR said:


> Yeah like twitter isn't used by celebs to cover their screw ups, and I'm sure the Lakers would paint their own teammate with a bad light.
> 
> Anyone can pretend they felt bad for what they did after the fact. Problem is Artest already has a *track record* for this kind of behavior. BTW in my many years of life and watching discovery channel, I've never seen a gorilla/ape throw them 'bows when he pounds his chest. Sorry excuse for a sorry man.


Not defending his elbow, but you gotta let things go that happened years ago. He clearly tried hard to turn his life around and has, yes this is a setback but it's hilarious how people are acting like this has never happened before by other players(yes, just as badly).


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Headliner said:


> METTA WORLD WARRIOR is the name he should use. Lol at the people so uptight about the elbow in here. Get off your high horse.


Basically. I'm just laughing my fucking ass off over here, people are seriously acting as if he stole off on the man or stepped on his head or something. The fuck.


----------



## BruiserKC

Magic said:


> Not defending his elbow, but you gotta let things go that happened years ago. He clearly tried hard to turn his life around and has, yes this is a setback but it's hilarious how people are acting like this has never happened before by other players(yes, just as badly).


TNJFKARA has always been a dirty player, the fact he's unstable makes it that much worse. That elbow was premeditated, that wind-up would have made CC Sabathia or Tim Lincecum proud. If you go out of your way to get that 'bow ready the way he did, I'm sorry but that was uncalled for. I would suspend him for at least the first two series of the playoffs. 

Best line had to come from Dr. Jack Ramsay on the ESPN Radio coverage of the game..."World Peace just LEVELLED Harden with an elbow to the head!"


----------



## TasteOfVenom

He is in the wrong profession.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Basically. I'm just laughing my fucking ass off over here, people are seriously acting as if he stole off on the man or stepped on his head or something. The fuck.


Of course, you're a Lakers fan laughing his fucking ass off. Nobody saw that coming. 

I'm sure you'd react the same way if some no name scrub knocked Kobe the fuck out.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Of course, you're a Lakers fan laughing his fucking ass off. Nobody saw that coming.
> 
> I'm sure you'd react the same way if some no name scrub knocked Kobe the fuck out.


Wait, was I howling for Blake's head when he was 2 Stepping on people's heads? Is Headliner a Lakers fan as well then? 

Just stop it. :no:


----------



## Bogey

BruiserKC said:


> *TNJFKARA* has always been a dirty player, the fact he's unstable makes it that much worse. That elbow was premeditated, that wind-up would have made CC Sabathia or Tim Lincecum proud. If you go out of your way to get that 'bow ready the way he did, I'm sorry but that was uncalled for. I would suspend him for at least the first two series of the playoffs.
> 
> Best line had to come from Dr. Jack Ramsay on the ESPN Radio coverage of the game..."World Peace just LEVELLED Harden with an elbow to the head!"


:lmao He should totally be called that from now on.


----------



## Notorious

Tonight we're likely seeing the Celtics without the Big 4 & Pietrus vs. Miami without the Big 3.

This shall be interesting. I'm predicting the Celtics win, especially since we're at home.


----------



## Xile44

WWF said:


> Bitch please. Howard toyed with Nets fans' emotions? Get the fuck out of here with that, man.


Haha, there's no room for being Sarcastic in here, hence me saying rather rebuild through the draft.


----------



## HeatWave

Wonder what's taking Stern so long to hammer Artest..Waiting to see how long Harden is out? I hope not


----------



## Notorious

He's a Laker. Stern always lets them off easy.

:lmao


----------



## Magic

Karl Malone elbowed Nash in the head way back when and only got a one game suspension. Can't wait until a bunch of people get upset when his suspension is announcer and they don't think it's long enough.

And if Stern loved us so much we would have CP3 right now, so that argument is and forever will be invalid.


----------



## Magic

.


----------



## Notorious

Magic said:


> Karl Malone elbowed Nash in the head way back when and only got a one game suspension. Can't wait until a bunch of people get upset when his suspension is announcer and they don't think it's long enough.
> 
> And if Stern loved us so much we would have CP3 right now, so that argument is and forever will be invalid.


The other NBA owners such as Dan Gilbert & Mark Cuban are the main reason why the trade got vetoed.

They were all the part-owners so they have a right to veto a trade if they want to. Doesn't make it any different from MJ vetoing the Tyson Chandler to Raptors trade a couple years ago or the Wolves owner vetoing the Michael Beasley to Lakers trade.

If there was any Laker trade that an owner should've vetoed it should've been that lopsided Pau Gasol trade.


----------



## TJChurch

HeatWave said:


> Of course Metta didnt mean to do it...I mean he did go over to check on the Harden sometime during the 5-10 minutes he laid on the court..Oh he didn't? Well at least he stopped by the OKC locker room after the game to check on him and apologize..Oh he didn't? Well....ummmm...regardless if he meant to do it or not, he sure didn't care about the aftermath of what he did and that's what you call being reckless


1] Not sure what city you're in, but betting it's not OKC or LA, which means you don't know what he did or did not do after the game, etc.

2] Agree with Magic he has clearly tried o turn his life around. Also agree that others have done same or worse, & gotten little (if any) suspensions.

3] If & when Harden comes back should have no effect. The second OKC hears that, will do rest of West a favor by keeping him out rest of season & post.

4] CP3 & other situations prove Stern does not "love LA" (least not Lakers). If anything, will come down harder on Ron/MWP... Still betting he is waiting for before Lakers' last game of season or after season's over so he can maybe have larger/more effect.


----------



## bambelbitz

So here's some news : Howard wants out of Orlando following this season. 

He changed his mind again. Surprise, surprise.


----------



## TJChurch

bambelbitz said:


> So here's some news : Howard wants out of Orlando following this season.
> 
> He changed his mind again. Surprise, surprise.


Not surprised, but also not caring. Until he changes jerseys, it's not news.


----------



## HeatWave

Notorious said:


> He's a Laker. Stern always lets them off easy.
> 
> :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Notorious

Metta World Peace is suspended for 7 games without pay.

So basically he's suspended for the last game of the season and for the 1st round unless it goes to a game 7.


----------



## TasteOfVenom

Notorious said:


> Metta World Peace is suspended for 7 games without pay.
> 
> So basically he's suspended for the last game of the season and for the 1st round unless it goes to a game 7.


He got off easy, imho


----------



## Notorious

I think it's a good enough punishment.

Anyway this Celtics/Heat game is ass, I'm more psyched for Utah/Phoenix...the winner gets the 8th seed and I know the Utah crowd will be epic.


----------



## TasteOfVenom

Notorious said:


> I think it's a good enough punishment.
> 
> Anyway this Celtics/Heat game is ass, I'm more psyched for Utah/Phoenix...the winner gets the 8th seed and I know the Utah crowd will be epic.


He should just go into MMA


----------



## Myst

Notorious said:


> The other NBA owners such as Dan Gilbert & Mark Cuban are the main reason why the trade got vetoed.
> 
> They were all the part-owners so they have a right to veto a trade if they want to. Doesn't make it any different from MJ vetoing the Tyson Chandler to Raptors trade a couple years ago or the Wolves owner vetoing the Michael Beasley to Lakers trade.
> 
> *If there was any Laker trade that an owner should've vetoed it should've been that lopsided Pau Gasol trade.*



Lol, go blame the Grizzlies for that one? Never understood why people hated on the Lakers for doing the trade. If anything, people should be criticizing the Grizzlies GM/owner. Even then, the trade worked out PERFECTLY for the Grizz. 


7 games sounds right to me, it's roughly what I predicted. Can't wait to see how the OKC crowd react to MWP when/if Lakers and Thunder meet up in the 2nd round. Very excited for the playoffs. Well, the Western Conference Playoffs.


----------



## TasteOfVenom

Myst said:


> Lol, go blame the Grizzlies for that one? Never understood why people hated on the Lakers for doing the trade. If anything, people should be criticizing the Grizzlies GM/owner. Even then, the trade worked out PERFECTLY for the Grizz.
> 
> 
> 7 games sounds right to me, it's roughly what I predicted. Can't wait to see how the OKC crowd react to MWP when/if Lakers and Thunder meet up in the 2nd round. Very excited for the playoffs. Well, the Western Conference Playoffs.


Riot breakout?


----------



## HeatWave

Considering Artest/World Peace is a repeat offender, he got off kinda easy, but 7 is a respectable number I guess..


----------



## Notorious

Myst said:


> Lol, go blame the Grizzlies for that one? Never understood why people hated on the Lakers for doing the trade. If anything, people should be criticizing the Grizzlies GM/owner. Even then, the trade worked out PERFECTLY for the Grizz.


Oh please. The Grizzlies got lucky that Marc Gasol ended up being as good as he is now. Keep in mind Marc Gasol was the 48th overall pick in the 07 draft.

This is what the Lakers traded the Grizzlies for Pau: The rights to the 48th overall pick, Kwame Brown, Javaris Crittenton, Aaron McKie and two future draft picks.

So if the Spurs traded the rights to Davis Bertans (42nd overall pick from this past draft) along with Boris Diaw, Corey Joseph, James Anderson and two draft picks for Kevin Love, you would think that's a fair trade?


----------



## TasteOfVenom

Dude, got elbowed in the eye in Heats game


----------



## Magic

That still isn't the Lakers fault, Notorious. The Grizz wanted the trade and the Lakers glady accepted, no need to bitch as if it was some unfair conspiracy.


----------



## Notorious

It is the most lopsided trade in NBA history.


Tyreke Evans was supposed to be the Kings future, won ROY, had so much potential. 2 years later, he's the 3rd best player on their team after a bipolar center and the 60th overall pick in the draft. Don't get me wrong though the bipolar center and 60th overall pick draft pick are some pretty good players.


----------



## Xile44




----------



## HeatWave

The Tyreke Evans experience died when Kings found out he wasn't a natural PG..Unfortunately they found that out a few years after everyone else did...

Can't wait to see Lil Rivers in a Sactown jersey..Combo-guard central


----------



## Notorious

I think the Kings should give him one more year...I think Thomas Robinson would be a good fit next to Cousins.

Why did the Nets trade Favors? I understand that he brought them D-Will but there's a good chance D-Will will walk after this season, at least they could have Favors, Marswag and other young pieces.


----------



## BruiserKC

Bogey said:


> :lmao He should totally be called that from now on.


He will be...which BTW stands for *T*he *N*ut *J*ob *F*ormerly *K*nown *A*s *R*on *A*rtest.

And TNJFKARA got off light...I understand elbows are going to get thrown during the course of a game, but that was beyond just a regular, run-of-the-mill, going-for-the-ball-going-to-try-to-clear-the-paint 'bow.


----------



## Magic

Pretty sure they always knew he wasn't a true PG, he was a SG at the start, but they had no other PG so they tried using him there and it failed. Evans still has a lot of potential imo, Kings just know how to kill potential and careers apparently. Cousins is amazing though.


----------



## Notorious

Drafting Jimmer was a mistake. Jimmer will at best be a good three point specialist off the bench. He could be the next Steve Blake.


----------



## TJChurch

BruiserKC said:


> He will be...which BTW stands for *T*he *N*ut *J*ob *F*ormerly *K*nown *A*s *R*on *A*rtest.
> 
> And TNJFKARA got off light...I understand elbows are going to get thrown during the course of a game, but that was beyond just a regular, run-of-the-mill, going-for-the-ball-going-to-try-to-clear-the-paint 'bow.


Simply put, not sure which is worse: The nickname or the suspension.

New idea: Instead of Fisher resigning from his PA post, have suspensions decided by some kind of board/committee. That way, this kind of obvious-bias move can't happen.

EDIT: Watching "Conan" to see MWP on. Conan explains VERY FIRST THING on show that he cancelled hours before.


----------



## Notorious

Suspensions are decided by a board/committee.


----------



## kobra860

BruiserKC said:


> He will be...which BTW stands for *T*he *N*ut *J*ob *F*ormerly *K*nown *A*s *R*on *A*rtest.
> 
> And TNJFKARA got off light...I understand elbows are going to get thrown during the course of a game, but that was beyond just a regular, run-of-the-mill, going-for-the-ball-going-to-try-to-clear-the-paint 'bow.


IMO they should have banned him from the league after the infamous brawl.


----------



## TJChurch

kobra860 said:


> IMO they should have banned him from the league after the infamous brawl.


Perhaps... along with all others involved.


----------



## kobra860

TJChurch said:


> Perhaps... along with all others involved.


When he jumped into the stands and start beating up the fan that was when it really got out of control. He made things escalate even more. All the other stuff before that point was nothing.


----------



## TJChurch

kobra860 said:


> When he jumped into the stands and start beating up the fan that was when it really got out of control. He made things escalate even more. All the other stuff before that point was nothing.


Escalation takes place in different ways for different people. Also, you're not taking the obvious anti-Ron bias into account.


----------



## PGSucks

Gortat belongs in the WNBA with the way he's playing tonight


----------



## BruiserKC

TJChurch said:


> Escalation takes place in different ways for different people. Also, you're not taking the obvious anti-Ron bias into account.


I remember that night that Artest was all too eager to jump into the stands and throw down with a fan but moments before wanted no part of Ben Wallace after Wallace shoved him.


----------



## Notorious

Because he's a pussy.

MWP has this reputation as if he's some stone cold badass just because he ran in the crowd and beat a little drunk guy.

MWP always gets into altercations with people smaller than him (The fan, J.J. Barea, James Harden) or people who will likely not fight him (Paul Pierce, Kobe).


----------



## TJChurch

BruiserKC said:


> I remember that night that Artest was all too eager to jump into the stands and throw down with a fan but moments before wanted no part of Ben Wallace after Wallace shoved him.


I remember the night we all learned you were a mind-reading psychic.

Somewhere, Vernon Maxwell is laughing at this suspension.


----------



## Notorious

So what's your explanation for MWP not wanting any part of Ben Wallace who shoved him to the ground and tossed a towel and a headband at him...but yet he didn't waste any time running into the crowd to fight a drunken guy who threw a empty beer cup at him.


----------



## Magic

Pretty sure multiple coaches stopped him from going at Wallace.

But yeah, him going at Serge was because of how small Ibaka was compared to him, right?

And how many of you, HONESTLY, would not retaliate if someone threw something at your head? If you think you would be the better man and not do anything then you're a lying sack of shit.


----------



## Myst

Notorious said:


> Oh please. The Grizzlies got lucky that Marc Gasol ended up being as good as he is now. Keep in mind Marc Gasol was the 48th overall pick in the 07 draft.
> 
> This is what the Lakers traded the Grizzlies for Pau: The rights to the 48th overall pick, Kwame Brown, Javaris Crittenton, Aaron McKie and two future draft picks.


This:



Magic said:


> That still isn't the Lakers fault, Notorious. The Grizz wanted the trade and the Lakers glady accepted, no need to bitch as if it was some unfair conspiracy.


The hell you want Lakers to do? Decline the trade because it's too lopsided? I mean, I guess I'm sorry for having a good/smart GM in Mitch Kupchak? Seriously. 


Grizz did the trade so they could tank and get rid of Pau's contract. Ended up getting the 5th pick in 2008. It's a lot like the Gerald Wallace trade from last year. Bobcats traded him to the TrailBlazers for practically nothing (Pryzbilla didn't do anything for the Bobcats) in order to tank. The worst place for a small market team to be in the NBA is in the middle and that's where the Grizzlies were with Pau. You don't get a high draft pick and nor are you a contender. And I believe Chris Wallace (Grizzlies' GM) said it was the best trade offer they got while shopping Pau. I guess it's also the Lakers fault that GMs of other teams didn't make better offers? 




> So if the Spurs traded the rights to Davis Bertans (42nd overall pick from this past draft) along with Boris Diaw, Corey Joseph, James Anderson and two draft picks for Kevin Love, you would think that's a fair trade?


I don't believe I said the Pau trade was fair but rather that it worked out 'perfectly' for the Grizzlies. Obviously, no one is going to argue your hypothetical KLove trade is fair but if that is somehow the best offer available, you kind of _have_ to do it, right? Either that or you let him walk for absolutely nothing?


----------



## Notorious

I find it hard to believe that the rights to a mid 2nd round pick and 3 scrubs was the best offer the Grizzlies got for Pau.


----------



## Magic

pretty sure they wanted to rebuild and not have some other lesser player that wouldn't have led them anywhere. It's not like they would get a better player by trading Gasol, they would have likely ended up with a Hornets like deal that Lakers/Houston offered and YOU were TOTALLY against that trade. So pick one, you either think that the deal Hornets got from the Lakers/Rockets was perfectly acceptable and shouldn't have been vetoed and Grizzles got ripped off or Stern made a wise decision and so did the Grizz.


----------



## Notorious

No it was not smart for the Grizzlies to trade a perennial All-Star in his prime for a 2nd round pick and 3 scrubs, the Grizzlies just got lucky that Marc Gasol became what he is today.

And the Rockets/Lakers deal for the Hornets was terrible as well. Look at the Hornets today, do you think they would've been better with Kevin Martin (Who is not better than Eric Gordon), Luis Scola (Who's having his worst season since his rookie year), and Lamar Odom (He fell off the deep end playing for the defending champs, imagine how he would've been on the worst team in the West). The only positive coming out of that trade would've been Goran Dragic.


----------



## Magic

So you think they should have kept him and just continued failing? Even though you said earlier this year during that Lakers/Houston trade(before anyone fell off or played badly) that no team should just want to be a 7-8th seed. Grizzles weren't winning playoff series and they couldn't find a suitable sidekick for Pau so they traded him. It's better to rebuild then trade him to another team for a less all star that wouldn't have made them any better. They made the right choice, so did the Hornets, and so fourth. You're just mad because you see it as an unfair trade that Grizzles went into blindly not knowing that Marc would turn out this good, even though they weren't exactly planning on him to turn out this good, they just wanted to rebuild.


----------



## Notorious

I never said the Grizzlies shouldn't have traded him but that was a terrible trade and the only reason why people can say the Grizzlies made out of it "good" is because of how good Marc Gasol has become, and the Grizzlies got lucky because of that. Just look at the history of players selected at his draft spot.
2011 - Keith Benson (Cut during training camp)
2010 - Latavious Williams (Never played an NBA game)
2009 - Taylor Griffin (Played half a season in the NBA)
2008 - Malik Hairston (Cut during training camp)
2007 - Marc Gasol (NBA All-Star)
2006 - Vladimir Veremeenko (Never played in an NBA game)
2005 - Mickael Gelabale (Played 2 years in the NBA and hasn't returned since)
2004 - Pape Sow (Played a couple years in the NBA, hasn't played in NBA since 07)

I could keep going but I think you get the point.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Looks like the Jazz vs Spurs in R1. Was hoping Nash and company would win tonight and find a way to get the 8 spot. oh well


----------



## Myst

Notorious said:


> I find it hard to believe that the rights to a mid 2nd round pick and 3 scrubs was the best offer the Grizzlies got for Pau.


It is if you want to tank. Keeping Pau on the team or getting GOOD talent in return =/= high lottery pick. The 2008 NBA Draft had some really good talent in the top 10. Kevin Love, for example. 




> No it was not smart for the Grizzlies to trade a perennial All-Star in his prime for a 2nd round pick and 3 scrubs, the Grizzlies just got lucky that Marc Gasol became what he is today.
> 
> And the Rockets/Lakers deal for the Hornets was terrible as well. Look at the Hornets today, do you think they would've been better with Kevin Martin (Who is not better than Eric Gordon), Luis Scola (*Who's having his worst season since his rookie year*), and Lamar Odom (*He fell off the deep end playing for the defending champs, imagine how he would've been on the worst team in the West*). The only positive coming out of that trade would've been Goran Dragic.


You realize you're being hypocritical if you think the Clippers offer is > the Lakers offer for CP3, right?


What the Grizzlies did with the Pau trade is essentially what the Hornets did in the CP3 trade. They traded away their All-Star caliber player for cap space, draft picks, etc. Eric Gordon isn't staying with Hornets unless if he gets a max contract (UFA) and he's been injured for practically the whole year. Hornets didn't want to keep Kaman either so essentially, all they really got was a draft pick. Makes sense since the main goal of this is to tank for the draft.


The Lakers/Houston offer gave the Hornets PLENTY of talent for CP3, which is what you seem to think the Grizzlies should have gone for; talent. Problem with this is that it keeps them where they already were, in the middle. Not contending or getting high lottery picks. And the bolded part of your quote is not something that was known at the time of the trade so you have to throw that out, much like how you like to throw out Marc Gasol being as good as he is.


edit: Pau Gasol wasn't a _perennial_ All Star as a Grizzly. He was a one-time All Star (2006).


----------



## HeatWave

:lmao


----------



## kobra860

Magic said:


> Pretty sure multiple coaches stopped him from going at Wallace.
> 
> But yeah, him going at Serge was because of how small Ibaka was compared to him, right?
> 
> And how many of you, HONESTLY, would not retaliate if someone threw something at your head? If you think you would be the better man and not do anything then you're a lying sack of shit.


Seriously? Jumping in the stands and fighting fans from Detroit? No one would even think of doing that. Some drunken fool threw a cup at him. He should have just laughed it off.


----------



## Magic

Someone THROWS something AT YOUR HEAD and you would laugh at off? Are you serious? Pretty sure it would be an instinctive response to do something in that situation, not just laugh it off.


----------



## kobra860

It was a plastic cup. That's hardly life threatening.


----------



## Magic

I'm not saying it was right, I'm not saying he should have done it, but the guy who threw the cup shouldn't have done it either. Everyone has boundaries, the guy who threw the cup broke all boundaries.


----------



## kobra860

I agree. That guy was an idiot for throwing the cup. I bet he won't do it again now.


----------



## Notorious

Ben Wallace threw a towel and a headband at him and he did nothing. The cup didn't even hit his head it him like in the stomach.

And yeah he went at Ibaka, while there were like 5 people between them.


----------



## Xile44

Favors with 13 points, 11 rebounds, 5 blocks in 29 minutes shutting down Gortat. His potential is scary, he already is a top 5 post defender.


----------



## Bushmaster

ok i wanted to punch a couple of my co workers. im in Boston and we talk about MVP and yeah Lebron has that on lock and is winning so i had my top 5 and stuff and it ended up getting bad when he said Paul Pierce over Kevin Love. I asked who is having the better season and he says Pierce. I give him the stats, numbers EVERYTHING and he still says Pierce cuz what he sees, feels and stuff. Am i crazy or are they just stupid.

Im not even a Minn or Love fan but the guy is averaging 26 and 13. If he wasnt on such a crappy team i would say he would finish 2nd in mvp race over Durant.


----------



## Notorious

If Rubio didn't get hurt (Minny would've made the playoffs if he didn't get hurt), Love should've been the MVP.

Even then I'd still give him MVP over Pierce.


----------



## Notorious

Ric Bucher is reporting that the Rockets will offer two of either (Lowry, Dragic, Martin, Scola) for Chris Bosh this upcoming offseason.

Take for what it's worth since it's Bucher but if it is true, and that's a big if, if I were Pat Riley I'd take Lowry and Scola.


----------



## Magic

I'd take Lowry and Scola in a heart beat or Dragic and Scola. Dragic may actually be better than Lowry because he can actually score while Lowry shoots like 4-13 for something like 5 games in a row.


----------



## Notorious

Lowry seems like a better fit with the Heat though.


----------



## Bushmaster

that might ruin some of the chemistry though idk if it would work. They are doing fine with what they got why would they need to change anything though.


----------



## BruiserKC

Magic said:


> Pretty sure multiple coaches stopped him from going at Wallace.
> 
> But yeah, him going at Serge was because of how small Ibaka was compared to him, right?
> 
> And how many of you, HONESTLY, would not retaliate if someone threw something at your head? If you think you would be the better man and not do anything then you're a lying sack of shit.


Not saying I wouldn't be happy if someone threw at my head. I wouldn't go for that at all. However, you can't be stupid enough to do that. 






The fight in its entirety, from the start when Wallace shoved TNJFKARA across the floor. He had the chance to take Wallace on and decided to think better of it because he knew Wallace would have taken his head off.


----------



## Armor King

http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports....-firms/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter



> And now we see what is at the heart of the current NBA players union fight — nepotism concerns.
> 
> This is already a fight where union president Derek Fisher pushed for an audit and Executive Director Billy Hunter got the union executive committee to call off the audit and call for Fisher to resign. And now you get the feeling this is going to get worse.
> 
> The union has been spending millions of dollars to do business with companies and lawfirms tied to Hunter, reports Bloomberg in a well researched story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The National Basketball Players Association, whose business practices are being questioned by President Derek Fisher, paid almost $4.8 million to Executive Director Billy Hunter’s family members and their professional firms since 2001, according to public records…
> 
> Hunter, a former U.S. attorney who led the players through two work stoppages, has a daughter and daughter-in-law on staff at the union. Another daughter is special counsel at a law firm used by the association, and Hunter’s son is a principal at a financial planning and investment firm that last fiscal year was paid $45,526 a month to run the union’s financial awareness program and advise on investments, according to filings with the U.S. Labor Department.
> 
> “It’s not a criminal act, but it’s not something I would do,” said Marvin Miller, who led baseball players through three strikes and two lockouts as their salaries rose 12-fold between 1966 and 1982.
> 
> 
> 
> Therein lies the issue — this is not illegal. But it raises a whole lot of ethical red flags. You can make the argument that so long as the union is getting the services it pays for — quality legal representation, quality work on investments — that this is legitimate.
> 
> But you can bet that this would not be allowed — or would at least be heavily scrutinized — at a public company or government agency.
> 
> It reeks of Nepotism.
> 
> For example, Hunter’s daughter Alexis works for Steptoe & Johnson LLP, the firm the union hired during the lockout to file unfair labor practice charge against the NBA with the National Labor Relations Board during the lockout. Before that the league did business with her previous lawfirm.
> 
> The Bloomberg report details the union’s connections to a number of Hunter’s relatives. It also notes he made a $2.39 million salary in 2011.
> 
> NBPA executive committee member Mo Evans told Bloomberg that nepotism has been discussed by the committee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evans told reporters on April 20 that Fisher declined an invitation from the executive committee to defend himself on a conference call with Hunter. Nepotism at the union was among the topics discussed on the call, Evans said.
> 
> “Billy answered those questions to our satisfaction, was very open and candid with us, and we were satisfied, and again, the players were disappointed because Derek has yet to address us,” he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The executive committee released a statement asking for Fisher to step down and that he is not acting in the best interest of the players.
> 
> The executive committee is composed of Chris Paul (L.A. Clippers); Keyon Dooling (Boston Celtics); James Jones (Miami Heat); Matt Bonner (San Antonio Spurs); Roger Mason (Washington Wizards); Maurice Evans (Washington Wizards); Theo Ratliff and Etan Thomas, who aren't on rosters.
> 
> This is getting ugly, and it’s going to get worse before it gets better. And the thing is — and the reason it goes on — is that most of the players could not care less.
Click to expand...


----------



## Xile44

> itter was buzzing Wednesday with word that the Nets' new logo has been leaked. Earlier, someone calling himself ReapeatXBL said he was working at the "Nets Building" and tweeted out an image of a logo on a wall, blue tape affixed to it, and suggested this was the team's new logo. Within minutes, it was retweeted and posted on various websites including NetsDaily. The tweet was later removed.
> 
> Also in a tweet, Brett Yormark refused to comment on whether the stark black-and-white shield logo with a basketball and the letter "B" was indeed the team's new identity, saying the Nets "will not comment on what has been circulated on the internet. Our entire brand identity will be introduced by us on monday."
> 
> The logo posted on Twitter matches the shield-like outline and the black-and-white motif that the Nets #hellobrooklyn campaign has been marketing in signage and online hints since Monday night. It also matches word that it would be simple and "Yankee-like".











The guy works in the office









Eh, I really do not want black and white, it will look better if they add Blue or Gold to it, but im sure this is maybe just a mock. 

Do you guys think this could be it? Black and White has been heavily rumored for a while now by the way


----------



## Oracle

What a real unique logo you have there


----------



## Myst

I hope they add blue or at least another color. Real bland and boring otherwise.


----------



## Xile44

I think it's just a mock, but many indications are pointing toward's black and white, I wouldn't mind a Black-White-Blue or Black-White-Gold Combo. 

They would be dumb to not put Brooklyn on it and it seem's to simple. Official Logo's and Uniform;s will be revealed Monday Morning.


----------



## TJChurch

Xile44 said:


> I think it's just a mock, but many indications are pointing toward's black and white, I wouldn't mind a Black-White-Blue or Black-White-Gold Combo.
> 
> They would be dumb to not put Brooklyn on it and it seem's to simple. Official Logo's and Uniform;s will be revealed Monday Morning.


1] I don't believe that colors matter all that much, but I agree they should probably put "Brooklyn" on it somewhere. I think a ton of teams need to rethink/update their names.

2] Watched some guys on ESPN talk a bit about MWP's suspension today. Still feel it was excessive... Also, if it was to go into postseason (which seems obvious), should just pick round(s) to suspend him for, not a # of games, which could be less than 1 round, or go across several.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I bet Ron Artest doesn't return to the Lakers next season. He's gonna start going psycho when he comes back like he always does after something like this happens and wear out his welcome. Probably go to another team that "needs" his defensive skills and he'll try to hold them for money and wind up on another team stupid enough to pay him his demands.


----------



## Near™

Xile44 said:


>


That is someone's concoction, but I wouldn't mind seeing a modified B Logo as the team logo. Getting a logo like that on the jersey simply won't happen as Brooklyn and Nets will take up too much room. Perhaps they could use it as an alternate jersey; hell, some of the alternates are my favourite in the league, They, obviously, have to have a primarily white jersey for home games. In my opinion the rest of the home jersey will be highlighted with blue and the numbers will be either be solid red or blue with the other colour outlining it. 

As for Blue Away Jerseys, I would hate to see that simply because that is the synonymous with the Knicks. I will live this up to the organization as I am not as familiar with professional dress code in the NBA as I am with the NFL and NHL.


----------



## Real Deal

Haven't posted in this section in a while...haha.

Wrote an article earlier.



> Maybe it's just me, but how many are shocked to see the San Antonio Spurs climbing this mountain, once again, and sitting on top of most power rankings (not just mine)? I definitely am. When will this franchise start to fall out of place?
> 
> Raise your hand if you're amazed by the Charlotte Bobcats' play.
> 
> It's true: I've avoided a power ranking article all season long. It was always in the works, but we are all familiar with daily interference when it comes to executing those plans. However, there's no better time to do that than now, so here are your end-of-season Playoff Power Rankings.
> 
> *1) San Antonio Spurs*
> No longer playing through Tim Duncan (arguably the greatest power forward of all time), coach Gregg Popovich did the unthinkable: he decided to speed up the tempo, give Tony Parker the green light, and trust in his bench. You're now looking at a Spurs team that has found success not only playing faster, but using Duncan whenever they like, slowing the game down.
> 
> *2) Oklahoma City Thunder*
> This particular Thunder squad is a top three offense, top ten defense, and it all starts with the improved game of Russell Westbrook. OKC has no problem getting to the foul line, either, doing it better than every other team in the NBA. With Kevin Durant's MVP play, Westbrook's improvements, and the offensive production of James Harden, the Thunder can score the ball as good as anyone else, come back down the court and be sure to fill the paint with leading shot-blocker Serge Ibaka and Kendrick Perkins.
> 
> *3) Miami Heat*
> Despite the bench's inconsistencies throughout the season, the Heat have had no problem riding the back of LeBron James. Dwyane Wade and Chris Bosh have been spectacular, don't get me wrong...but James' season has been one to remember, slotting him as the leading candidate for his third MVP award. Miami has limited themselves shooting the three-ball, looking to become more efficient (47% FG) and a threat to steal the East once more.
> 
> *4) Chicago Bulls*
> It's hard to say how strong the Bulls are going to be, heading into the playoffs. Something deep down inside of me says that Derrick Rose is hurting more than advertised. If Chicago is going to tackle the Miami Heat, they will need to target LeBron James, something they failed to do in last season's series. Coach Tom Thibodeau is no stranger to this, and with Chicago's top-ranked defense, it can be done...but can the Bulls score enough points to win that series? Luol Deng has to be more efficient, and Rip Hamilton's excellent off-ball play will need to be utilized to perfection.
> 
> *5) Los Angeles Lakers*
> The Lakers are simply complicated. In their "four out, one in" offense that coach Mike Brown has brought over from his coaching days in San Antonio, Los Angeles is being forced to play with, basically, two centers. Pau Gasol's ability to create out of the post complicates what Andrew Bynum can do on the low block, and with Kobe Bryant needing to put pressure on the opposing defense, where does Ramon Sessions really fit in as a true point guard? This could be a situation where there really aren't enough basketballs on the court.
> 
> *6) Memphis Grizzlies*
> Who wants to play the Grizzlies in the Western Conference? They may not have one of the top four seeds (yet), but Memphis scared everyone by beating the top-seeded Spurs just last year. With Rudy Gay in the five, all we're doing is waiting on Zach Randolph to start playing like he was last year. If that happens, Memphis becomes a tough out for any team in the West, including the Spurs and Thunder.
> 
> *7) Los Angeles Clippers*
> Truthfully, the Clippers top the Indiana Pacers and Boston Celtics because of Chris Paul. The "other" LA team has been a top scoring machine in the league, and when they can get production from Caron Butler and Mo Williams, they are very difficult to slow down. Just ask the Thunder, who are 1-3 against them this season.
> 
> *8) Indiana Pacers*
> This is a team that likes to draw fouls, crash boards, and hit threes. All of those things have made the Pacers one of the best NBA team in the month of April, record-wise (12-3), but aside from the win against the Thunder, Indiana did not topple any contenders in those 15 games, and suffered losses to the Bulls and Celtics in the process, also losing to the Spurs right before the streak.
> 
> *9) Boston Celtics*
> Defensively, Boston is near the top of the league. Back on offense, they are quite the opposite, and that's the biggest concern. With their lack of size, the Celtics also find themselves in trouble on the glass, and simply put, if you can't find ways to score second-chance points, can't get to the line, and you're one of the worst offensive teams in the NBA, not even your elite defense will overcome a contender that plays both ends very well.
> 
> *10) New York Knicks*
> Right now, there is no better team in the East, seeded #4-8, than the Knicks, despite what the records say...and who doesn't want a Miami/New York first round series? If anyone can knock out the Heat early, it's the Knicks, who are playing far better defense than anyone expected, and that one guy, Carmelo Anthony, has turned his game up at just the right time.
> 
> *11) Denver Nuggets*
> Every casual fan likes the underdog, and you get a taste of this with this Denver Nuggets team. They currently have five players scoring double-digit points, led by Ty Lawson, who is far from your typical superstar. Denver shoots with a high efficiency, will run you to death, get to the line, and are arguably the best passing team in the league. The problem lies in their defense, which makes for an interesting series against the Lakers or Thunder.
> 
> *12) Dallas Mavericks*
> The defending NBA champions are a much different team than they were last season. Shooting percentages are down across the table, offensive rating is down significantly, and Dirk Nowitzki just doesn't seem to feel comfortable with the ball in his hands. Losing Tyson Chandler doesn't help, at all, and you get a sense that the Mavericks' magical run of 2012 will be followed by a first-round exit this season.
> 
> *13) Atlanta Hawks*
> First of all, Josh Smith was robbed of an all star spot...let's just get that out of the way, quickly. I would argue that Smith has led this Hawks team all season long, especially given the slump that Joe Johnson just broke out of against an undermanned Celtics team that, funny enough, doesn't care who has home court in the first round of their series. Why do the Celtics brush it off? It's probably because both can't score the ball, play good defense, and have loads of trouble rebounding. Should be fun.
> 
> *14) Utah Jazz*
> This team has size, and their ability to play bigger than most of their opponents has landed them a playoff spot. It's understandable that they are top three in rebounds and blocks, and top ten in FG%. If Utah can rotate better on the defensive end, and defend the pick and roll in the post-season, they can certainly roll out a couple of wins in a first round series against the Spurs. Unfortunately, Utah's perimeter defense may be their downfall.
> 
> *15) Philadelphia 76ers*
> The Sixers are a solid defensive team (top three) that has no idea who their primary scoring option is. They don't have a legitimate low post scorer to play through, Louis Williams and Jrue Holiday are both shooting 43% or less, and Andre Iguodala has taken it upon himself to create more for his teammates. Philly went from a top three seed in the East, to barely making it in, and it's hard to say they'll be an issue for the Bulls or Heat in the first round.
> 
> *16) Orlando Magic*
> The Phoenix Suns should go here, but according to the title, I'm reserving the first 16 spots for playoff teams. Honestly, the Orlando Magic would not be a playoff team if it wasn't for Dwight Howard, who you won't see for the rest of this season (herniated disc). It's possible that they can get lucky and win a game or two launching threes, but I wouldn't make any bets on a team that has lost its 21/15 guy that plays the role of "defensive anchor" better than anyone in the NBA.


http://www.otrbasketball.com/forums/topic/28799-brandon-neals-nba-playoffs-power-rankings


----------



## Oracle

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> I bet Ron Artest doesn't return to the Lakers next season. He's gonna start going psycho when he comes back like he always does after something like this happens and wear out his welcome. Probably go to another team that "needs" his defensive skills and he'll try to hold them for money and wind up on another team stupid enough to pay him his demands.


Artest will probably retire at years end he will get amnestied anyway and im pretty sure no team will want him anymore.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I don't think he cares. He'll either try to stay with the team at the meets of his demands and psychotic politics and bad attitude or he'll just try to find another team and probably will. Maybe the NBA teams will get together and black ball him for the image of the league now these days but I wouldn't put it past a NBA team to want a complete nut case. I'm pretty sure the Bobcats would cut off a arm for a Ron Artest.


----------



## Magic

Yeah, what a terrible, terrible guy. He just won the citizinship award last year because of his many contributions to charities, talking to kids about mental problems, and other things.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Man do you ever stop trolling my posts go away. And I never directly said that he was a terrible guy. Personally I like Ron Artest but you gotta admit he's bad for the image that the NBA wants and bad for the Lakers organization. He's had a troubled past on and off the court and you can't deny it. We all know how Ron Artest acts demanding more money acting a fool in the locker room.

Talking to kids doesn't mean shit. The Ice Man Richard Kaklinsky (spelling probably wrong) killed hundreds of men as a contract killer and throughout his life but loved and would never harm a woman or child.


----------



## Magic

yeah, I'm trolling you so hard in the thread I always post in. 

What are the off court problems he's had?


----------



## Xile44

Yep, so that looks to be the new logo, there's a leaked snap back photo of the Brooklyn Logo. If you want to see the snap back click the Link, its big and I dont want it ruining the page. 
http://i45.tinypic.com/208jujb.jpg
http://i45.tinypic.com/2emei5e.jpg
Anyway...
Fuck the Play-off's, the batlle for Ping-Pong Ball's is on 8*D
Nets vs Raptor's ( Both Team's are 22-43)

Nets are playing 8 players tonight.

Humphries, Wallace, and Deron Williams are out.

They're starting Gaines/Brooks/Green/Stevenson/J.Williams with Morrow/Johnson/Petro coming off the bench. 

Raptor's can you tank harder?

May the Worst team Tank !


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Magic said:


> yeah, I'm trolling you so hard in the thread I always post in.
> 
> What are the off court problems he's had?


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2789942

Ron Artest is a woman beater. What kind of man does that shit and you still defend him just to troll me and try to infuriate me. People that hurt woman need to die. None of your elementary level logic trolling can defend that.

The guy just doesn't care. Why should we give him chance after chance for talking to a bunch of kids that relish in seeing a basketball star and boosts his ego up when we all know he only did that to make himself look better in the eyes of the public and the NBA for being such a dueuch bag for all these years.

I have no problem with Ron Artest intense style of play and like it most of the time but who he is off the court and all the stupid fights he instigates on the court is what pisses me off.

Magic see your the type of guy that would make Artest crazy retarded ass out to be a innocent person while everybody else is blamed around Artest for the havoc and chaos he creates.

Same thing with the Lakers organization. It will go down in flames if they keep this idiot with the team. Ron being Ron is in full effect now.


----------



## Notorious

Not taking sides but Jason Kidd used to beat his ex-wife, even got arrested for it but people don't give him shit about it.

Anyway, Mike Brown has announced that Kobe won't play tonight in the season finale against the LOLKINGS. Which means Kevin Durant will win his third consecutive scoring title.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Notorious said:


> Not taking sides but Jason Kidd used to beat his wife, even got arrested for it but people don't give him shit about it.


He's a good player like Artest and it's a professional thing. Magic is confusing the situation anyways as his on court actions are what make him a cancer to his team mates and sets the league back years not what he does off the court as much. And you don't see Kidd elbowing other players or talking shit to every player he's ever came in contact with and acting like a sore loser fuck when ever his team gets beat getting all emotional and out of control. Kidd is a professional. Artest is a thug. Big difference.


----------



## Magic

Eh, never saw that story before. I guess that's one, but I would hardly say he needs to die because of it. People put far more weight on the negatives on someone's life than the positives, what he did to her is inexcuseable(just like all his other actions), but it's not like he hasn't tried to become a better person and help others.

VIG you're hating the fact he has a ton of passion on the court. You're right, if a player loses he shouldn't act like he cares at all about losing because he's still getting paid right? All players talk shit to others, all of them, so that's hardly anything major.


----------



## HardKoR

What's everyone's obsession with having black in their team colors. There should only be two teams with black jerseys.


----------



## Notorious

The only reason why Metta got suspended for 7 games is because of his reputation. Just like what Wilbon, Magic, Barry and Broussard said on ESPN last night (And I hate to agree with them)

MWP asked on Twitter why people didn't give Kevin Love this much heat when he stomped Luis Scola's face or Jason Smith when he committed that hard foul on Blake Griffin but those guys were both first time offenders. Ron is a repeat offender, this is like Ron's 8th suspension in his career due to an altercation.

I think if this were Ebanks that elbowed Harden he would've got the typical 2 games without pay suspension like Kevin Love or Jason Smith got.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Well he plays his own style of the game and I accept that because sports are a cut throat manly man thing so you can't fault him all the time for the way he plays but he just takes it too far with shit like the elbowing. How many players this year have elbowed a guy that hard and caused a concussion to somebody or in the past 5 years for that matter? Can't think of it ever happening. Regardless of how much it got spun out of control by ESPN and the media versus a minor story that never breaks out.

I wouldn't say he deserves to die either but what he did was wrong and he got off like nothing ever happened with people trying to defend his actions because he's a basketball player. If OJ killed Nicole I'm not going to defend OJ and say he didn't do anything wrong because he was a great running back in the NFL. Same thing with Benoit. Do I defend Benoit and say "he couldn't of done it" because he was a WWE wrestler? No. This is a minor thing but when somebody goofs just like Michael Vick did I'm going to call them out on it.


----------



## Magic

Notorious said:


> The only reason why Metta got suspended for 7 games is because of his reputation. Just like what Wilbon, Magic, Barry and Broussard said on ESPN last night (And I hate to agree with them)
> 
> MWP asked on Twitter why people didn't give Kevin Love this much heat when he stomped Luis Scola's face or Jason Smith when he committed that hard foul on Blake Griffin but those guys were both first time offenders. Ron is a repeat offender, this is like Ron's 8th suspension in his career due to an altercation.
> 
> I think if this were Ebanks that elbowed Harden he would've got the typical 2 games without pay suspension like Kevin Love or Jason Smith got.


He deserved the suspension he got. I don't like how he is trying to shift attention to others, he should just face the punishment and accept it. Althought I do hate how lightly other players get off with suspensions, 2 games is literally fucking nothing, the suspensions need to be a lot bigger and they will stop happening. When players get suspended in the NFL it's usually between 1-4 weeks, even if it's only one week that's still 1-16 of the season, not just 1 or 2 games out of 82.



ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Well he plays his own style of the game and I accept that because sports are a cut throat manly man thing so you can't fault him all the time for the way he plays but he just takes it too far with shit like the elbowing. How many players this year have elbowed a guy that hard and caused a concussion to somebody or in the past 5 years for that matter? Can't think of it ever happening. Regardless of how much it got spun out of control by ESPN and the media versus a minor story that never breaks out.
> 
> I wouldn't say he deserves to die either but what he did was wrong and he got off like nothing ever happened with people trying to defend his actions because he's a basketball player. If OJ killed Nicole I'm not going to defend OJ and say he didn't do anything wrong because he was a great running back in the NFL. Same thing with Benoit. Do I defend Benoit and say "he couldn't of done it" because he was a WWE wrestler? No. This is a minor thing but when somebody goofs just like Michael Vick did I'm going to call them out on it.


Elbows haven't happened that often, but I think stomping on a guy's face is far worse than what MWP did. Karl Malone elbowed Nash in the head before as well. Guess how many games he got as suspension? 2. MWP is getting suspended for 6 playoff games, that isn't exactly nothing.

Don't bring up Benoit as most people don't even understand the biological problems with his brain when that whole thing occured and they think he just did it because he was some evil bastard or something. Same with MWP, he has biological problems, that really isn't an excuse in this situation as it's still a violent act that he shouldn't have done, but he does have mental problems that he has no control over.


----------



## Notorious

Well a problem that goes back to his days in Indiana is that Ron doesn't think what he does is wrong sometimes.

For example what I posted a couple pages back about S-Jax, Tinsley and J.O. all saying when the Malice in the Palace happened Ron was questioning if they were gonna get in trouble. He wasn't even sure he'd get in trouble for running in the stands and beating up fans.


----------



## Magic

I heard he had like forgotten the whole incident after it happened. Like he didn't even remember.


----------



## El Conquistador

umad Derrick Rose's jersey outsold Kobe, LeBron, Lin and Durant? MVP MVP MVP MVP


----------



## Myst

HardKoR said:


> What's everyone's obsession with having black in their team colors. There should only be two teams with black jerseys.


Agreed. Same with red. Way too much red & black in the NBA.


----------



## Notorious

Magic said:


> I heard he had like forgotten the whole incident after it happened. Like he didn't even remember.


That's very possible. The people I know with anger management issues all say when they get really upset they just blank out and when they finally calm down they can't remember what they did.


----------



## Xile44

And the starting lineups are:

Sundiata Gaines
Marshon Brooks
Deshawn Stevenson
Gerald Green
Jordan Willams

vs

Ben Uzoh
Alan Anderson
James Johnson
Ed Davis
Jamal Magloire

:lmao


----------



## Notorious

LOLNETS.


----------



## Xile44

LOLRAPTORS


----------



## Joel

I feel for Boozer and Noah. Both played almost every game this season, Play Offs coming up, they still can't get a little rest. Dat Thibs.


----------



## Toronto

Xile44 said:


> And the starting lineups are:
> 
> Sundiata Gaines
> Marshon Brooks
> Deshawn Stevenson
> Gerald Green
> Jordan Willams
> 
> vs
> 
> Ben Uzoh
> Alan Anderson
> James Johnson
> Ed Davis
> Jamal Magloire
> 
> :lmao


Its been a tough season for us.... wait till next year two huge picks for us coming in


----------



## Xile44

Toronto said:


> Its been a tough season for us.... wait till next year two huge picks for us coming in


Yep, if we dont get a top 3 pick we dont have a pick at all, so im Jelly


----------



## StarzNBarz

Fuck the Mavs.


----------



## Notorious

The playoff matchups are set.

(1) Bulls vs. (8) 76ers
(4) Celtics vs. (5) Hawks. (However the Hawks will have homecourt due to a better record)
(3) Pacers vs. (6) Magic
(2) Heat vs. (7) Knicks

(1) Spurs vs. (8) Jazz
(4) Grizzlies vs. (5) Clippers
(3) Lakers vs. (6) Nuggets
(2) Thunder vs. (7) Mavericks


----------



## Joel

Bulls in 4
Celtics in 5
Pacers in 5
Heat in 5

Spurs in 4
Grizzlies in 7
Lakers in 6
Thunder in 7


----------



## Notorious

Bulls in 4
Celtics in 6
Pacers in 5
Heat in 5

Spurs in 6
Grizzlies in 5
Lakers in 5
Thunder in 7


----------



## Mikey Damage

poor sixers. finna get murked.


----------



## Notorious

Just revealed on TNT, this is the schedule for the opening weekend of the playoffs:

Saturday
(All times Eastern)
1:00 PM - Sixers vs. Bulls (TNT)
3:30 PM - Knicks vs. Heat (ABC)
7:00 PM - Magic vs. Pacers (ESPN)
9:30 PM - Mavericks vs. Thunder (ESPN)

Sunday
(All times Eastern)
1:00 PM - Jazz vs. Spurs (ESPN)
3:30 PM - Nuggets vs. Lakers (ABC)
7:00 PM - Celtics vs. Hawks (TNT)
9:30 PM - Clippers vs. Grizzlies (TNT)


----------



## Myers

Notorious said:


> Just revealed on TNT, this is the schedule for the opening weekend of the playoffs:
> 
> Saturday
> (All times Eastern)
> 1:00 PM - Sixers vs. Bulls (TNT)
> 3:30 PM - Knicks vs. Heat (ABC)
> 7:00 PM - Magic vs. Pacers (ESPN)
> 9:30 PM - Mavericks vs. Thunder (ESPN)
> 
> Sunday
> (All times Eastern)
> 1:00 PM - Jazz vs. Spurs (ESPN)
> 3:30 PM - Nuggets vs. Lakers (ABC)
> 7:00 PM - Celtics vs. Hawks (TNT)
> 9:30 PM - *Clipper*s vs. Grizzlies (TNT)


fixed


----------



## Notorious

Oops.


----------



## Toronto

Spurs in 4
Griz in 7
Lakers in 5 
Thunder in 6

Bulls in 4
Celts in 5
Pacers in 5
Miami in 5


----------



## Zen

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/basketball/nba/story/2012-04-26/Michael-Jordan-Bobcats-NBA-worst-team-ever/54570732/1

Why Michael why?


----------



## kobra860

MJ has a bad record when it comes to running teams. I'm still mad about Kwame Brown.


----------



## HeatWave

Think LeBron is the 1st active player to become a member of TNT's "Rolling in his grave" cliche...Chuck used it during Cavs/Bulls highlights

Bulls in 5
Heat in 4
Celtics in 5
Pacers in 4

Spurs in 4
Thunder in 6
Nuggets in 6
Grizz in 7


----------



## kobra860

Notorious said:


> Bulls in 4
> Celtics in 6
> Pacers in 5
> Heat in 5
> 
> Spurs in 6
> Grizzlies in 5
> Lakers in 5
> *Thunder in 7*


You really think the Mavs are going to be able to hang that long with the Thunder? I was thinking that the Thunder would win in 5 at the most.


----------



## Dan Rodmon

Spurs in 5
Thunder in 6
Lakers in 5
Grizzlies in 7

Bulls in 6
Knicks in 6
Pacers in 4
Celtics in 5


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

Spurs in 5
Thunder in 6
Nuggets in 7
Clippers in 6

Bulls in 4
Heat in 6
Pacers in 5
Celtics in 6


----------



## Champ

xile the fact that you only won 22 games with a superstar like deron williams is pathetic


----------



## Joel

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2012/basketball/nba/04/27/2012.playoff.experts.picks/

All of those predictions suck :jordan


----------



## sean901

Lets go Bulls !!!!!!!!


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

Joel said:


> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2012/basketball/nba/04/27/2012.playoff.experts.picks/
> 
> All of those predictions suck :jordan


LMAO @ LAKERS VS PACERS FINALS, um no way in hell. Lakers are not making the finals.


----------



## Xile44

Champ said:


> xile the fact that you only won 22 games with a superstar like deron williams is pathetic


fpalm


The number of games missed by key nets players,in other words players that would be in their top 8-10 in their rotation, due to injury, Over 300 games missed. Remember this a lockout season so 269 would mean 4x the number of games they would have to play this season, which is 66.

Btw, i've excluded players like larry owens, dennis horner, andre emmett, damion jones or jerry smith

We have had 5 player's with season ending injuries. and lead the league in most games missed due to injuries. 

A healthy Nets squad will definitely be fighting for a play-off spot.


----------



## Xile44

Bull in 6
Heat in 5
Celtic's in 7
Pacers in 5

Spurs in 7
Thunder in 5
Lakers in 7
Grizzlies in 7


----------



## Notorious

I can't wait for the playoffs to start.

The only series that doesn't interest me whatsoever is Pacers-Magic but I will watch to support PG and because I like watching Indy play. However, the Magic are so boring.


Oh and apparently Doc Rivers has brought in Flip Saunders as a "guest" to help the team out in the postseason, I'm guessing with our inconsistent offense. Flip will probably end up being an assistant coach for us next season.


----------



## sean901

Notorious said:


> I can't wait for the playoffs to start.
> 
> The only series that doesn't interest me whatsoever is Pacers-Magic but I will watch to support PG and because I like watching Indy play. However, the Magic are so boring.


Their gamestyle is so fucking boring that i fell to sleep almost everytime that i watched them


----------



## Xile44

My most anticipated first round math-ups are Heat-Knick's, Clips vs Memphis and Lakers vs Nug's.

Also Tyson Chandler Might miss game1 due to the flue.


----------



## Notorious

Dwyane Wade and LeBron James were both asked in interviews today if the Heat don't win the championship this season, is the Big 3 experiment a failure?

Wade says yes, LeBron says no.

Wade's take on it: "I say yes. There's only one champion. It's a failure for every other team. If you don't win a championship, you had a failed year.

LeBron's take on it: "The season won't be a failure, you put too much work into a season to automatically call it a failure, but it would be a disappointment. This is our goal. This is what we've come together for. A failure is a strong word. We commit ourselves and we dedicate our season, we work hard every day and to automatically say it's a failure, I think that's a big word. But I think it'd be a disappointment, because that's what you work hard for every day."


----------



## Bogey

I understand the mentality of LeBron but you can see why he hasn't won a championship by that statement alone. 

What separates a LeBron from the greats who won championships is that the season is a failure if the don't win. 

Kobe Bryant or even from another sport, Derek Jeter. Both have played about 16 years pro, multiple championships and both of them settle for no less than a championship.


----------



## Notorious

And to be honest if I took out the names and asked you guess which one of those guys who said the respective statement had a championship most people would probably choose Wade.


----------



## Zen

Playoffs baby!


----------



## Joel

The guy is not a winner. Said it last February. He lacks that killer mentality. Which is a damn shame, because he has all the physical tools to be ones of the GOATs.


----------



## Champ

bulls in 6
heat in 7
pacers in 4
celtics in 6

jazz in 6
mavericks in 7
lakers in 6
grizzlies in 7


----------



## Brye

Bulls in 5
Knicks in 7
Pacers in 4
Celtics in 6

Spurs in 5
Thunder in 6
Nuggets in 7
Grizzlies in 7

imo


----------



## blairo32

Bulls in 5
Heat in 6
Pacers in 6
Atlanta in 7

Spurs in 4
Thunder in 6
Lakers in 5
Clippers in 7


----------



## HeatWave

At least LeBron's not giving us lip service but at the same time, he's the same guy who locked himself in a room for 2 weeks after they lost to Dallas so it's not like the guy shrugs off losses, I just think he's trying to put things into perspective..If they lose he'll be disappointed but won't forget some of the positive moments & learning experiences from the year..That's why I assume he won't look at the year as a failure and to be honest, sometimes looking at it as win or failure does take the fun away..Many always regret later not taking it all in & enjoying the moment because they're too focused on not failing..Interesting views on both sides though..One of those things where nobody is wrong


----------



## Toronto

We lost the coin flip today to the Warriors for the 7th pick, Warriors were 3-17 in their last 20 games.


----------



## Myst

Joel said:


> The guy is not a winner. Said it last February. He lacks that killer mentality. Which is a damn shame, because he has all the physical tools to be ones of the GOATs.


He'll still go down as one of the GOATs even if he NEVER wins a championship. Hell, his floor is probably top 15'ish. And he STILL has the potential to rise above the second tier with Kobe, Duncan, Shaq, etc.

edit:

As for the playoffs:

*What I Want:*
Bulls in 6
Knicks in 7
Pacers in 4
Celtics in 6

Spurs in 7
Mavs in 7
Lakers in 5
Grizzlies in 6


*What I Expect:*
Bulls in 6
Heat in 6
Pacers in 5
Celtics in 5

Spurs in 5
Thunder in 6
Lakers in 6
Grizzlies in 7


----------



## MrMister

Oh look it's time to start paying attention. I don't like the Mavs' chances anymore. They won one more championship than I ever thought they would so I'm good with it.


----------



## StarzNBarz

MrMister said:


> *Oh look it's time to start paying attention*. I don't like the Mavs' chances anymore. They won one more championship than I ever thought they would so I'm good with it.


Make me sick...:no:


----------



## Oracle

Atlanta vs Boston will be an asbolute snozefest.

Atlanta are far and away the most boring team in the league.


----------



## TasteOfVenom

Hypnotiq said:


> Atlanta vs Boston will be an asbolute snozefest.
> 
> Atlanta are far and away the most boring team in the league.


Atlanta needs to find some fire. That or just get a new coach.


----------



## Notorious

To say I'm hyped about the playoffs is an understatement.

As far as today's games go:
GO D. ROSE!
GO LEBRON!
GO PG!
GO HARDEN!


----------



## StarzNBarz

Why would you cheer for the Bulls and Heat?


----------



## Notorious

Because I hate the Knicks and I like the Bulls more than the Sixers.


----------



## El Conquistador

FUARK. RICHARD RIIP HAMILTON


----------



## Notorious

A massive upgrade over Keith Bogans.


----------



## El Conquistador

Am I wrong for not fearing Boston or Atlanta? I literally see 9 or 10 games for the Bulls before/if they play the Heat in the two series combined, that is.


----------



## Notorious

You shouldn't fear Atlanta.

You shouldn't fear Boston either, Chicago should have no problem beating us. We have a better chance of beating Miami than beating Chicago.


----------



## Joel

I fear Boston. Definitely.

Last year these guys started out like a house on fire and then cooled down. So when it came to Play Off time, they seemed a bit cold to me. Opposite this year. These guys have peaked at the right time. And will be tough for anyone.


----------



## Notorious

I don't get why the Bulls should be mad because Philly would rather play them than play Miami.

Because I'm pretty sure the Bulls would rather play Philly in the first round instead of the Knicks.


----------



## Joel

Notorious said:


> I don't get why the Bulls should be mad because Philly would rather play them than play Miami.
> 
> Because I'm pretty sure the Bulls would rather play Philly in the first round instead of the Knicks.


It's still a slap in the face though.


----------



## Notorious

How is it a slap in the face by ET saying that the Sixers matchup better with the Bulls than the Heat and they'd have a better chance beating the Bulls than they would beating the Heat?

Maybe I'm just not getting it.


----------



## Joel

Because at the end of the day, he's saying the Bulls aren't better than the Heat, even though the Bulls finished with the best record in the league.


----------



## Notorious

Like it matters anyway. The Sixers would've gotten demolished no matter who they played between MIA and Chicago.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Joel said:


> Because at the end of the day, he's saying the Bulls aren't better than the Heat, even though the Bulls finished with the best record in the league.


The Bulls aren't better than the Heat lol. They will get demolished in 5 games just like they did last year when they had the better regular season record.


----------



## Notorious

Actually I think the Bulls can/will beat the Heat this year.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I don't see it happening.


----------



## Oracle

Philly fucking suck


----------



## Notorious

D. Rose is 8-21. I hope he doesn't shoot 40% in the playoffs like he did last season.


----------



## Joel

OMG. Play Offs over.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

If Baron can produce for the Knicks they will give Miami fits in this series IMO


----------



## StarzNBarz

Rose=T-mac. Great player derailed by injuries.


----------



## Joel

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> If Baron can produce for the Knicks they will give Miami fits in this series IMO


Yet the Bulls will be demolished by them. Awesome opinions (Y)


----------



## El Conquistador

R.I.P Chicago Bulls. :evil:



StarzNBarz said:


> Rose=T-mac. Great player derailed by injuries.


It's one year, *******. Shut up. Let his career play out before you become so judgmental.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Joel said:


> Yet the Bulls will be demolished by them. Awesome opinions (Y)


The Knicks match up well with Miami, Chicago does not.

Just my opinion of course, I realize you will disagree as a (I'm assuming) Chicago fan. I see Miami beating the Knicks in 6 or 7 hotly contested games and taking out Chicago in a much easier series. Time will tell if I'm correct or selling the Bulls short.


----------



## Notorious

LeBron got Melo shook.


----------



## Joel

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> The Knicks match up well with Miami, *Chicago does not*.


Based on what?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Joel said:


> Based on what?


The matchups, the playoff series last year. Once Miami puts LB on Rose the Bulls offense only hope is second chance points. The Bulls only have one good perimeter defender in Deng, leaving either James or Wade to do work. If the Heat match the Bulls intensity and rebounding, which I believe they can, the Bulls don't have a lot of outs to win games. 

Feel free to mock me if I'm off base on my analysis, I'll post in this thread throughout the playoffs.


----------



## El Conquistador

I agree with you, Dolph. Miami has Chicago's number. But you're misguided if you don't think Brewer or Jimmy Butler are good perimeter defenders. They can hang with Wade and LBJ if the rotations are good behind them.


----------



## -Extra-

Even though I hate to see a great player like D-Rose go down to an injury, this is the best thing possible that could've happen to Sixers other than Elton Brand finding his game. Go Sixers, lets go for another 8th spot upset!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I forgot about Brewer, but if Rip is healthy and playing he and Korver will go most of the run at the 2 won't they?


----------



## El Conquistador

That's true. I guess Korver kind of makes Brewer obsolete. We all know Thibs will play Deng 40-45 minutes a game in that series so perhaps not much playing time for Brewer.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Yea it comes down to does Thibs want the defense with Brewer or the shooting with Korver.. personally in a playoff series I would think you would want the hard nosed defender to get more minutes, but that makes it really tough on the offensive end of the floor without a shooter to stretch the defense. All that said Rip will also be getting 25-30 minutes and he isn't the best defender around, especially if you are asking him to match up with Wade. 

I love the way the Knicks are playing right now, they just aren't hitting their shots. This series is going to be a dog fight I think.


----------



## Notorious

-Extra- said:


> Even though I hate to see a great player like D-Rose go down to an injury, this is the best thing possible that could've happen to Sixers other than Elton Brand finding his game. Go Sixers, lets go for another 8th spot upset!!!!!!!!


The Sixers will probably still lose. The Bulls are still a good team without Rose.


----------



## Near™

As a fan of the game I feel for Rose, but I still think the Bulls can make a deep run into the Playoffs. The Celtics are going to be the real test with their perimeter game, but the defensive and offensive rebounds along with second chance points are going to be a huge advantage for the Bulls.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Notorious said:


> The Sixers will probably still lose. The Bulls are still a good team without Rose.


Yea Chicago doesn't need Rose to beat Philly at all. It would probably make the Boston series interesting though.


----------



## StarzNBarz

LeBron=T-Mac. Great player gonna be derailed by injuries.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

How the fuck do they call that a flagrant foul in the playoffs?


----------



## StarzNBarz

Don't fucking piss off LeBron.


----------



## Notorious

DEM KNICKS BE LOSING.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Miami's 2nd quarter defense was off the charts good. 12 turnovers caused?

And LBJ is showing why he is the best player in the world in this half.


----------



## Xile44

StarzNBarz said:


> LeBron=T-Mac. Great player gonna be derailed by injuries.


I think you mean Rose, and James is clowning on the Knick's right now


----------



## StarzNBarz

Xile44 said:


> I think you mean Rose, and James is clowning on the Knick's right now


I know I already said rose. But when LeBron got hit he acted like he was gonna miss the entire playoffs.


----------



## Huganomics

:lmao @ the bullshit officiating in this game. Holy fuck.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Way too one sided game so far, not that entertaining outside of that short spurt by James to end the half. 

Knicks have sucked offensively with Melo going cold and have had no answer to the Heat fronting Melo in the post. LeBron and Battier have had played great defense on him but he's missing shots he normally makes. JR Smith has been too out of control and I think it's clear they need to have him move without the ball instead of creating his own shot. He turns it over too much. 

That double tech earlier in the game, Battier's charge when he didn't even have his feet set, LeBron flopping out of bounds and the flagrant with acting like he got shot on the Chandler screen were all terrible calls.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Miami is unbeatable when they play like this. Not unbeatable just for the Knicks, unbeatable for any team in the world.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Shumpert just fucked his knee up. Bad news for the Knicks


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

I hope Rose is ok.

Man I cannot stand LeBron.


----------



## Xile44

> @BreakingNews: Chicago Bulls PG Derrick Rose has torn ACL and MCL in left knee, will miss remainder of playoffs – @NBCMiami


https://twitter.com/BreakingNews/status/196345525245714432

This Lock-Out season is depressing. So many grueling Injuries.


----------



## TasteOfVenom

Didn't he get hit in the knee?


----------



## Notorious

Xile I'm the NBA thread news reporter.

JK bro.

Sucks for the Bulls and I hate to be that guy, but this is great for the C's if we beat the Hawks.

@WeAreTheFallen: Nope, no contact.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

Xile44 said:


> https://twitter.com/BreakingNews/status/196345525245714432
> 
> This Lock-Out season is depressing. So many grueling Injuries.


The rest of the playoffs? You have got to be kidding me.


----------



## Magic

He has a torn MCL/ACL which means he will be out for much longer than just the playoffs.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

ACL/MCL is a career altering injury. He may or may not be able to play to start next season, but he won't be the same player until at least the 2013-14 season, if ever.


----------



## Xile44

HOLD UP HOLD UP HOLD UP


> NBC Miami ‏ @NBCMiami Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Report of Derrick Rose’s injury was premature, his status is unknown. @BreakingNews


Now there reporting that they dont know what injury it is, either way I think he should be shut down, dude is 22 and a huge part of the Bull's future.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Xile44 said:


> HOLD UP HOLD UP HOLD UP
> 
> 
> Now there reporting that they dont know what injury it is, either way I think he should be shut down, dude is 22 and a huge part of the Bull's future.


Good news. This looks like a questionable source though.


----------



## Xile44

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Good news. This looks like a questionable source though.


Yeah, your right.


----------



## TJChurch

Skipped several pages, since it seemed a lot of it was continuing argument about Artest's suspension, much of it from same people, & all of it based on the poster's feelings about Artest.

I have a few main thoughts:

1] Still believe elbow was unintentional, or at least not meant to injure someone like that.

2] Believe he got worse suspension than others might have in that situation/have in the past due to being a repeat offender... Doesn't make it right.

3] Hoping that/Wondering if some that decide suspensions, etc, might rethink things in offseason.

4] Have little doubt some teams out there would take him next season regardless.

5] Also have little doubt he'd return, especially to help defend the Title.

6] Forgot this one... Looking to see the possibility of OKC-LAL rematch in 2nd round.


----------



## Zen

Knicks	65-97	Heat!


----------



## Joel

Don't even care about the Play Offs at the moment, tbh. I just hope this isn't as serious as is expected and that it doesn't take something away from him, i.e. his speed and athleticism.


----------



## Notorious

I agree with what Magic Johnson said on ESPN.

He said that Derrick hasn't been healthy this whole season and the reason why he keeps on getting re-injured is because of his style of play and how explosive and quick he is. If Rose didn't get injured today, he probably would've gotten injured later in the series or in the playoffs.

I'm no doctor but I think it would be wise for Derrick to rest during the offseason and not even try to play in the Olympics.


----------



## El Conquistador

You guys are retards, especially Xile. Stop listening to idiots on twitter who aren't beat writers for the Bulls. Rose is up at Rush Medical Center getting an MRI as I type this.


----------



## Joel

Notorious said:


> I agree with what Magic Johnson said on ESPN.
> 
> He said that Derrick hasn't been healthy this whole season and the reason why he keeps on getting re-injured is because of his style of play and how explosive and quick he is. If Rose didn't get injured today, he probably would've gotten injured later in the series or in the playoffs.
> 
> *I'm no doctor but I think it would be wise for Derrick to rest during the offseason and not even try to play in the Olympics.*


I doubt he is going to have much choice. I can't see the injury being something you get over quickly, unfortunately


----------



## Notorious

On NBATV they're saying he has a torn ACL and he's out for the remainder of the year.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

> Chicago Bulls PR ‏ @ChicagoBulls_PR Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Rose Injury Update: Chicago Bulls guard Derrick Rose tore his Anterior Cruciate Ligament (ACL) and he's out for the remainder of the season.


https://twitter.com/#!/ChicagoBulls_PR

Damn, this sucks.


----------



## Notorious

Rose is probably out for 6-9 months.


----------



## El Conquistador

Yeah, Friedell just reported it on ESPN 1000, too. Your reports have been confirmed.


----------



## Near™

I was very happy with Miami today. Yes, the Knicks did play rather poorly, but the Heat's defense was smash mouth.


----------



## Bushmaster

Bulls can easily beat Philly without Rose but they will most likely get beat in the next round. Boozer or Deng just cant lead the team at all.


----------



## Notorious

Tyson Chandler had 7 TO's?

How in the hell does a center have 7 TO's?


----------



## Joel Anthony

Awww shucky ducky quack quack.

Looks like another easy road to the NBA Finals for DEM BOYZ.


----------



## Near™

SoupMan Prime said:


> Bulls can easily beat Philly without Rose but they will most likely get beat in the next round. Boozer or Deng just cant lead the team at all.


Hamilton may surprise you when it comes to leading. Rose isn't a vocal leader anyways, his play simply pumps up his teammates; hell, we have see Lucas III do that a few times this season. 

I don't favour the Bulls, at all. To be honest I really don't even care for them, but they still have a legitimate chance of making it to the Conference Finals.


----------



## El Conquistador

I hate my life.


----------



## Notorious

I went it through it in 2009, was not very fun. Especially to see us lose to a team in the playoffs that we could've beaten easily if KG had been healthy. We probably could've repeated as champions.


----------



## Oracle

Well these playoffs will be shit 

Miami is pretty much a lock to win the ring now


----------



## StarzNBarz

TJChurch said:


> Skipped several pages, since it seemed a lot of it was continuing argument about Artest's suspension, much of it from same people, & all of it based on the poster's feelings about Artest.
> 
> I have a few main thoughts:
> 
> 1] Still believe elbow was unintentional, or at least not meant to injure someone like that.
> 
> 2] Believe he got worse suspension than others might have in that situation/have in the past due to being a repeat offender... Doesn't make it right.
> 
> 3] Hoping that/Wondering if some that decide suspensions, etc, might rethink things in offseason.
> 
> 4] Have little doubt some teams out there would take him next season regardless.
> 
> 5] Also have little doubt he'd return, especially to help defend the Title.
> 
> 6] Forgot this one... Looking to see the possibility of OKC-LAL rematch in 2nd round.


Then stop fucking talking about it. It happened a week ago. Old News. The more you and Artest, for that matter, keep trying to prove his innocents the more it looks like hes guilty. Just shut up and stop talking about it.


----------



## Near™

Notorious said:


> I went it through it in 2009, was not very fun. Especially to see us lose to a team in the playoffs that we could've beaten easily if KG had been healthy. We probably could've repeated as champions.


It happens to the best of them. 

If we can see the Detroit RIP Hamilton (being from Michigan) I would mark.



Hypnotiq said:


> Well these playoffs will be shit
> 
> Miami is pretty much a lock to win the ring now


Are you kidding? OKC has a serious chance, Boston could knock Miami out, San Antonio and even the Lakers have a chance, in my opinion.


----------



## Notorious

Hypnotiq said:


> Well these playoffs will be shit
> 
> Miami is pretty much a lock to win the ring now


I don't think so.

I think someone out West will win.


----------



## El Conquistador

Notorious said:


> I went it through it in 2009, was not very fun. Especially to see us lose to a team in the playoffs that we could've beaten easily if KG had been healthy. We probably could've repeated as champions.


Gut wrenching feeling. The balloon is deflated. It's hard to get over how much that team put into this season and how invested they were. Good group of guys, too. After we get over that, I hope to eventually start caring for Rose's health. But for now, it's tough to get to that point when the entire city was on Derrick's shoulders.

An ACL is almost unprecedented in the NBA. Have we seen a top notch star ever have one and then come back and play at the same level he did prior to that injury?


----------



## Near™

Notorious said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> I think someone out West will win.


Even though I want Miami to win, it definitely isn't a lock.

And if it must be someone out of the West, please let it be OKC.


----------



## Oracle

OKC is the only team that can stop Miami


----------



## El Conquistador

It's a lock. BOOK IT now. Only interesting series will be San Antonio/OKC and Memphis/LAC. Setting up to be pretty anti climatic. But that's just my opinion. I still think OKC is too young.


----------



## blairo32

Derrick Rose is out with a torn ACL in left knee. Can't believe the coach had his starters still in game with under two minutes left.


----------



## StarzNBarz

Thibs don't care about any one's health, ya know? He plays people with 2 mins left of a blowout and doesn't care. He crazy.


----------



## Notorious

Maestro said:


> Gut wrenching feeling. The balloon is deflated. It's hard to get over how much that team put into this season and how invested they were. Good group of guys, too. After we get over that, I hope to eventually start caring for Rose's health. But for now, it's tough to get to that point when the entire city was on Derrick's shoulders.
> 
> An ACL is almost unprecedented in the NBA. Have we seen a top notch star ever have one and then come back and play at the same level he did prior to that injury?


The only players I can think about who've had a torn ACL are Ricky Rubio, David West, Tony Allen and Michael Redd.

It remains to be seen how Rubio will play.
David West is just starting to play at the level he was at previously, a year after the injury.
Tony Allen didn't miss a beat when he came back.
Michael Redd was already declining and it was right at the peak of when he was having injury after injury.

But all in all, I agree, I can't think of a player on Rose's level that's had a torn ACL.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Al Jefferson had a torn ACL as well and nearly maintained his level of play once he returned. Obviously not a top notch star though.


----------



## Near™

Notorious said:


> The only players I can think about who've had a torn ACL are Ricky Rubio, David West, Tony Allen and Michael Redd.
> 
> It remains to be seen how Rubio will play.
> David West is just starting to play at the level he was at previously, a year after the injury.
> Tony Allen didn't miss a beat when he came back.
> Michael Redd was already declining and it was right at the peak of when he was having injury after injury.
> 
> But all in all, I agree, I can't think of a player on Rose's level that's had a torn ACL.


He will rehab from the injury without a problem, but just like the rest of the Rose's injuries, it is going to be a mental struggle.


----------



## Magic

Bulls were never going to beat Miami anyways, so I don't see why people are acting like the playoffs are over now that Rose is out.


----------



## Notorious

The Bulls had the best chance of anyone in the East to beat Miami and very well could've defeated them.


----------



## Joel

blairo32 said:


> Derrick Rose is out with a torn ACL in left knee. Can't believe the coach had his starters still in game with under two minutes left.


Bulls were only up by 12. The game wasn't dead yet.

Rubio will be fine, as he doesn't rely on pace. Can't say the same about Rose, but I hope he'll be able to play at the same level. Sucks man.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

I forgot Tim Hardaway tore his ACL as well. He never had the same quickness but came back to finish 4th in MVP voting and lead Miami to the ECF in 97. 



Hypnotiq said:


> OKC is the only team that can stop Miami


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

According to ESPN.com the Utah Jazz have no chance in beating the San Antonio Spurs. Virtually a million to one underdogs and the same goes with the chances of the Knicks beating the Heat who have injury issues and let's not forget to mention that the Knicks have one of the highest winning percentages over the Heat since Lebron has joined the team even before all the big upgrades this year. ESPN are just idiots plain and simple.

On top of that the simulation people at ESPN have decided to make it known that they are morons by saying the Indiana Pacers have a higher chance of beating the Heat in the conference semis than the other way around. Are you kidding me? The Pacers are a very good team this year and I'd love seeing that happen but if the Pacers can just straight out beat the Heat and the Knicks have virtually zero chance at all then something is very wrong here.

After going through about 10 simulations I found that the Bulls and the Thunder tend to win the most amount of times out of any team and most of the time were matched up against each other. One time they said the Mavericks would beat them and in turn go to the Finals another time the Grizzlies wound up going to the finals but all times they lost to the Bulls in the finals. The Heat only won once on my simulations against the Lakers of all teams, like that is gonna happen.

To add to how far the love for the Pacers goes by ESPN on one simulation they actually won the NBA Finals beating the San Antonio Spurs. Ridiculous. Never would happen in a million years.

Basically Knicks > Pacers. Fuck off.

http://espn.go.com/nba/playoffs/predictions

Anyways this is how I see it playing out.

Bulls over 76ers in 7
Hawks over Celtics in 5
Knicks over Heat in 7
Magic over Pacers in 7

Spurs over Jazz in 6
Grizzlies over Clippers in 4
Thunder over Mavericks in 6
Nuggets over Lakers in 5

Hawks over Bulls in 6
Knicks over Magic in 4

Spurs over Grizzlies in 5
Thunder over Nuggets in 7

Knicks over Hawks in 4
Thunder over Spurs in 7

Knicks over Thunder in 7

Fuck Miami! We aren't scarred. Just one game.


----------



## StarzNBarz

Rose=T-Mac
Rose=T-Mac
Rose=T-Mac
Rose=T-Mac
Rose=T-Mac
Rose=T-Mac
Rose=T-Mac
Rose=T-Mac
Rose=T-Mac
Rose=T-Mac
Rose=T-Mac
Rose=T-Mac
Rose=T-Mac
Rose=T-Mac
Rose=T-Mac
Rose=T-Mac
Rose=T-Mac


----------



## Notorious

It's too early to say that.

This is Rose's first season where he was injured a lot. T-Mac had like 6 or 7. Plus a shortened season didn't help.


----------



## StarzNBarz

Ok my Pacers (Who I said was gonna get a top 3 seed before the season started!) are on. Peace out.


----------



## Xile44

Speaking of T-Mac, Will he finally get out of the first round?

Also who will replace Rose on the Olympics team?

Not Rondo...
Taken from http://www.redsarmy.com/home/2012/04...-olympics.html



> Quote:
> Rondo, who still would be young enough to play in the Games in 2016 or 2020, then was asked if he ever would have an interest in playing in the Olympics.
> 
> "No, I don't," he said. "I just don't… Wondering why? I love my summers. I'll leave it at that."


----------



## HardKoR

Dejuan Blair has no ACL's and has been doing a good job with the Spurs :shocked:


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Notorious said:


> It's too early to say that.
> 
> This is Rose's first season where he was injured a lot. T-Mac had like 6 or 7. Plus a shortened season didn't help.


It's not too early. Anytime something happens like this it's real. Until Rose overcomes in like nothing and comes back and wins a championship for Chicago again call him T-Mac all you want. 

I feel bad for Bulls fans that watched all season wondering if this would be the year.

100(something)-60(something) Heat win today and Derrek Rose tears his ACL being out for the rest of the playoffs for the Bulls having to face Celtics/Hawks next who will be equally as dangerous. Man FUCK LEBRON! He did it! It's all his fault. Serious. That bitch hexed them.


----------



## Notorious

Xile44, the PG's for the olympics will be CP3, Deron and Westbrook.

Anyway, Ray Allen's injury is starting to scare me. They're treating this just like they did Shaq last year. We need Ray.

@ViolenceisGolden: So if a player has an injury plagued season and doesn't come back and immediately win a title, then he's just like T-Mac? You can't be serious.


----------



## Xile44

Notorious said:


> Xile44, the PG's for the olympics will be CP3, Deron and Westbrook.
> 
> Anyway, Ray Allen's injury is starting to scare me. They're treating this just like they did Shaq last year. We need Ray.
> 
> @ViolenceisGolden: So if a player has an injury plagued season and doesn't come back and immediately win a title, then he's just like T-Mac? You can't be serious.


Forgot about them, but they still need an extra player right?


----------



## IMPULSE

did notorious praise the bulls lately?

i lost most of my interest in the eastern conference playoffs.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Notorious said:


> Xile44, the PG's for the olympics will be CP3, Deron and Westbrook.
> 
> Anyway, Ray Allen's injury is starting to scare me. They're treating this just like they did Shaq last year. We need Ray.
> 
> @ViolenceisGolden: So if a player has an injury plagued season and doesn't come back and immediately win a title, then he's just like T-Mac? You can't be serious.


U MAD BRO?

Look he failed. His body failed ALL season long for the most part. This was the biggest failure. His body is fragile like Mr. Kennedy in a TLC match.


----------



## Myers

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Anyways this is how I see it playing out.
> 
> Bulls over 76ers in 7
> *Hawks over Celtics in 5
> **Knicks over Heat in 7*
> *Magic over Pacers in 7*
> 
> Spurs over Jazz in 6
> Grizzlies over Clippers in 4
> Thunder over Mavericks in 6
> *Nuggets over Lakers in 5
> *
> Hawks over Bulls in 6
> Knicks over Magic in 4
> 
> Spurs over Grizzlies in 5
> Thunder over Nuggets in 7
> 
> Knicks over Hawks in 4
> Thunder over Spurs in 7
> 
> Knicks over Thunder in 7
> 
> *Fuck Miami! We aren't scarred. Just one game.*


:lmao:lmao:lmao

and :lmao at the idea of the knicks doing anything in the playoffs, I believe today was their 12th straight playoff loss.


----------



## Notorious

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> U MAD BRO?
> 
> Look he failed. His body failed ALL season long for the most part. This was the biggest failure. His body is fragile like Mr. Kennedy in a TLC match.


Yes this season was injury plagued, but this was his injury-filled season. Do you realize T-Mac had like 5 or 6 injury plagued seasons, not just one.

Hence, why I say it's too early.


----------



## Magic

Those are some of the dumbest picks I've seen yet. :lmao


----------



## Notorious

Knicks-Hawks in the ECF. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Myers said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> and :lmao at the idea of the knicks doing anything in the playoffs, I believe today was their 12th straight playoff loss.


Don't hate please. Your just talking shit about the Knicks because I told the truth about the faith of your Los Angeles Lakers. Face it Galdinardi(however you spell his name) is gonna single handedly shut down the front 4(3 now without Meta World Pussy) and I'm gonna love every minute of it like last year when a midget single handedly almost made the entire city of Los Angeles implode after 4 games of disgraceful basketball by the mighty Lakers.


----------



## Magic

You're*

and :lmao @ your spelling of Gallinari

and still :lmao @ your picks. Nuggets in 5? Hawks in 5? My god, continue being ignorant about sports.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Knicks are gonna turn it around and Hawks winning shouldn't be anything shocking. The Celtics aren't a unbeatable team. If you LOL at Hawks over Celtics like it's the most ridiculous thing ever then your absolutely insane. It's not just plausible but it will factually happen in 5 games.

TROLOLOL Magic TROLOLOL.


----------



## Myers

Nah I am talking shit about the knicks because they lost by 33 points today, Wade could have sat out today and they still would have won.


----------



## Magic

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Knicks are gonna turn it around and Hawks winning shouldn't be anything shocking. The Celtics aren't a unbeatable team. If you LOL at Hawks over Celtics like it's the most ridiculous thing ever then* your* absolutely insane. It's not just plausible but it will factually happen in 5 games.
> 
> TROLOLOL Magic TROLOLOL.


You're*

And Hawks aren't even that good of a team, which is why I loled at you saying that. They're inconsistent and rely a lot on jump shooting when they get down in games.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Myers said:


> Nah I am talking shit about the knicks because they lost by 33 points today, Wade could have sat out today and they still would have won.


Well you gotta a point there but it's just one game. If only Magic said this after calling me a ignorant sports fan. Whaaaaaaaa at that little elitist troll.


----------



## Notorious

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Knicks are gonna turn it around and Hawks winning shouldn't be anything shocking. The Celtics aren't a unbeatable team. If you LOL at Hawks over Celtics like it's the most ridiculous thing ever then your absolutely insane. It's not just plausible but it will factually happen in 5 games.
> 
> TROLOLOL Magic TROLOLOL.


How can it not be plausible but it's factual?

Even if the Hawks do beat the Celtics, I HIGHLY DOUBT they will beat us in 5.


----------



## Magic

You thought the Pistons were irrelevant and unknown until they won the title in 2004.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Notorious said:


> How can it not be plausible but it's factual?


Because it can be.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Magic said:


> You thought the Pistons were irrelevant and unknown until they won the title in 2004.


They pretty much were since the Michael Jordan championship era began. Grant Hill, a couple of failed play off appearances losing one to the Hawks by the way. Big deal. They had to go out and get Larry Brown, get a bunch of players from other teams like Rasheed Wallace to become relevant again.


----------



## Notorious

Even though they made it to the ECF the year before they won the title?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

I wouldn't favor the Nuggets over LA but I don't see what's so funny in somebody predicting Nuggets can win the series. It'll be an upset but not that farfetched. 

- MWP is out so Gallinari will have a much easier time on offense
- Kobe has struggled against Denver this season as well as last season. AA always plays him tough
- Denver can't defend the 3 but LA isn't that great at shooting the 3 so that weakness is minimized 
- They are deadly in transition where LA isn't that good and LA is in the bottom half as far as turnovers go so they could create a lot of pts off turnovers
- Lawson's speed and quickness and ability to get into the lane can cause a lot of problems. Bynum and Gasol can cause a lot of problems with their size and length though, can't really see him finishing over them. 
- They have closed out the season strong 

They have size too in guys like McGee, Mozgov and Birdman but foul trouble will probably be a big issue going up against since Gasol and Bynum. They aren't the smartest defenders out there.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I'm pretty sure the only relevant thing the Pistons were known for before they won the NBA championship was when Glen Rice and the Charlotte Hornets farted on Grant Hill a couple of time in some late 90's first round 3 out of 5 playoff series. Aside from that nobody with less time on their hands than any of you freakos gave a fuck.


----------



## Magic

^^^you honestly know nothing about about basketball. Please leave.

An upset can happen, but in 5? really?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

BrosOfDestruction said:


> I wouldn't favor the Nuggets over LA but I don't see what's so funny in somebody predicting Nuggets can win the series. It'll be an upset but not that farfetched.
> 
> - MWP is out so Gallinari will have a much easier time on offense
> - Kobe has struggled against Denver this season as well as last season. AA always plays him tough
> - Denver can't defend the 3 but LA isn't that great at shooting the 3 so that weakness is minimized
> - They are deadly in transition where LA isn't that good and LA is in the bottom half as far as turnovers go so they could create a lot of pts off turnovers
> - Lawson's speed and quickness and ability to get into the lane can cause a lot of problems. Bynum and Gasol can cause a lot of problems with their size and length though, can't really see him finishing over them.
> - They have closed out the season strong
> 
> They have size too in guys like McGee, Mozgov and Birdman but foul trouble will probably be a big issue going up against since Gasol and Bynum. They aren't the smartest defenders out there.


They're just jealous because my posts are much more entertaining than they'rs will ever be so they have to resort to arguing and bullying.


----------



## Notorious

It's kind of ironic because the Knicks are one of the most relevant teams in the NBA and haven't won a playoff game in over 10 years, have only won their division 3 times in the last 40 years and only have 2 titles.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Magic said:


> ^^^you honestly know nothing about about basketball. *Please leave.*
> 
> An upset can happen, but in 5? really?


So only baskeball nerds can stay on the basketball thread. Ahh shit I'm so scarred dawg. I might get beat up by some troll basketball elitist on the internet. Bring it bro and bring all your friends with you. I'm sick of you Mr. Magic.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Notorious said:


> It's kind of ironic because the Knicks are one of the most relevant teams in the NBA and haven't won a playoff game in over 10 years, have only won their division 3 times in the last 40 years and only have 2 titles.


You hate New York and love band wagoning for that dumb team the Celtics. We get it!


----------



## Notorious

Yeah I'm a Celtics bandwagoner.

Just like you're a Knicks bandwagoner.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Notorious said:


> Yeah I'm a Celtics bandwagoner.
> 
> Just like you're a Knicks bandwagoner.


Don't see me with a Knicks avatar in a WRESTLING Forum. Once again you completely fail at logically arguing like an adult.


----------



## Notorious

So I'm a Celtics bandwagoner because I have a Celtics avatar and this is a Wrestling Forum?

You're the one with the horrible logic.


----------



## El Conquistador

I've thought about it a little bit, and here's some injuries that I remember now:

-Blake Griffin: Microfracture surgery.
-Amare Stoudamire: Microfracture surgery.
-Chris Paul: Knee surgery.
-Adrian Peterson (NFL): Torn ACL 4 months ago. Back practicing and beating teammates in sprints, reportedly.

I guess I'm overreacting a bit. Different scenarios obviously, but Derrick can come back from this.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Are you originally from Boston or have relatives from there? Are you over 35 and saw Larry Bird win championships? If either of these answers don't apply to you then yes your a big band wagoner for the biggest band wagon elitist angry cry baby bunch of bitches in sports markets and that the Boston sports fans. Who spread there disease to other cities in the US that love sports like the bird flu.


----------



## Notorious

So correct me if I'm wrong. But to be a real Celtics fan you have to:
- Not have a Celtics avatar on WF
- Be from Boston or have relatives there.
- Saw Larry Bird and the 80's Celtics play

And if you don't meet these requirements, you're a bandwagoner.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Notorious said:


> So correct me if I'm wrong. But to be a real Celtics fan you have to:
> - Not have a Celtics avatar on WF
> - Be from Boston or have relatives there.
> - Saw Larry Bird and the 80's Celtics play
> 
> And if you don't meet these requirements, you're a bandwagoner.


Durrrrrrr. What do you think?


----------



## Notorious

Ok I gotcha. :troll


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

I just noticed not a single post in this thread has been about the Pacers/Magic game and its already halftime. 

I guess everyone is like


----------



## Bogey

That was not a good showing by the Knicks today. But man Lebron flops like crazy. They try to play some defense on him and it's a foul.


----------



## Notorious

BrosOfDestruction said:


> I just noticed not a single post in this thread has been about the Pacers/Magic game and its already halftime.
> 
> I guess everyone is like


I'm watching it, if that counts. :lmao


----------



## HeatWave

Can anyone give me an update on LeBron's health after being shot in the back of the neck by Tyson Chandler?


----------



## Notorious

He had one of the fastest recoveries from a broken freakin neck ever reported.


----------



## HeatWave

:lmao


----------



## Notorious

David West is such a good post player.


----------



## HardKoR

I know the thread has been quite comical the past few pages. I also find it hilarious that people think they can predict the entire eastern conference finals in just a few hours of basketball.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Notorious said:


> I'm watching it, if that counts. :lmao


Lol, how the hell is Orlando in the lead? Box score tells me Hibbert is beasting.


----------



## TJChurch

StarzNBarz said:


> Then stop fucking talking about it. It happened a week ago. Old News. The more you and Artest, for that matter, keep trying to prove his innocents the more it looks like hes guilty. Just shut up and stop talking about it.


And the more you try to spell innocence, the less chance you'll get it wrong next time (as many have gotten things wrong in discussing things regarding the Artest-Harden situation, etc.)

As I believe I posted, I was only discussing it again because the first several posts I read were continuing to discuss it.

Regardless, let me get back on-topic about the playoffs. I have no clue (admittedly) who will win the Title this season. What I DO know is they will be from the Western Conference.


----------



## HardKoR

HeatWave said:


> :lmao


Reminds me of


----------



## Notorious

Iman Shumpert has a torn ACL.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Bad news incoming...



> Adrian Wojnarowski‏@WojYahooNBA
> New York's Iman Shumpert has suffered a torn ACL in his left knee, league source tells Y! Sports.


https://twitter.com/#!/WojYahooNBA/status/196399097962438656

WOW NOTORIOUS BEAT ME


----------



## Notorious

I'm the NBA news reporter, it's what I do.

Magic I know I disputed this earlier in the season but I completely agree with you now, Roy Hibbert is the Pacers best player.


----------



## Magic

Pretty sure multiple people said I stupid for thinking that and he wouldn't improve a lot. Well fuck you guys. :kobe3

WWF agreed with me iirc, but no one else.


----------



## IMPULSE

it must be a humbling experience to tell magic he's right about anything. as for bad picks i have the wizards as my dark horse team for next year. 

wizards just spell success, think about it.


----------



## Notorious

I thought WWF was arguing with you that Nene was better than him?

Or was that JM?


----------



## HeatWave

Hibbert struggling, and he shouldn't be...Not a good sign for him or the Pacers


----------



## Notorious

He may be shooting horribly, but he's got 12 rebounds and 9 blocks. 2 points away from a triple double.


----------



## Xile44

IMPULSE said:


> it must be a humbling experience to tell magic he's right about anything. as for bad picks i have the wizards as my dark horse team for next year.
> 
> *wizards just spell success, think about it.*


*
*
That's a good one, Imagine Wall and Davis as building Block's along with Nene a Vet next to Davis.

Hibbert with 8-12-9. He is about to get a Trip-Dub with Blocks


----------



## IMPULSE

percentages take precedent over a complete stat line


----------



## Notorious

The Wizards actually started playing decent towards the end of the year when they got rid of Young & McGee and sent Blatche home.

I think they need to either find another SG so Crawford can go to the bench or trade him. The amount of chucking that guy does is astonishing, he single handedly loses the Wizards games with his chucking.


----------



## IMPULSE

i don't want your advice, notorious. your praise or input is like a double edged sword. i much rather have an expert like magic speak on the wizards, by name alone he would have an expert opinion on the team.


----------



## Notorious

:lmao


----------



## IMPULSE

the magic must employ voodoo dolls or the pacers are allergic to closing. one of these teams need to hurry up and take control so WWF can decide his temporary sanity.


----------



## HeatWave

I just think Hibbert should get at least 20 in his sleep based on who's guarding him..Blocks and rebounds are up to par but also expected imo


----------



## Xile44

Pacer's don't have that closer. 
Magic are likely to steal this game on the road. Davis with a major offensive rebound over Hibbert

J-Rich the most Clutch Non superstar to hit 3's in the 4th Q


----------



## IMPULSE

notorious retracted previous criticisms of hibbert, when you take that under consideration an underwhelming performance is a blessing in disguise.

someone didn't take the pins out the doll


----------



## Xile44

IMPULSE said:


> notorious retracted previous criticisms of hibbert, when you take that under consideration an underwhelming performance is a blessing in disguise.


:lmao


Clark misses two free-throws


----------



## Notorious

Doesn't matter, the Pacers won't hit the shot. They don't have a closer.


----------



## IMPULSE

like i said someone ain't take the pins out the dolls. he probably thought the game was over.


----------



## Xile44

Notorious said:


> Doesn't matter, the Pacers won't hit the shot. They don't have a closer.


Danny Fucking Granger :lol


----------



## Notorious

Did anyone else Duhon dancing when Granger traveled?

Someone needs to gif that.

:lmao


----------



## IMPULSE

all those pacer fans are going to travel home replaying that travel in their heads. talking about the travel while they travel, that's the ultimate ether.


----------



## Champ

magic win it :lmao


----------



## HeatWave

Collison & Granger gotta dress outside the locker room for what they just did..smh


----------



## IMPULSE

none of granger teammates should wish him safe travels


----------



## Xile44

Why did Frank Vogel have his 4th Best player ( Collison take a 2 pointer(When they are down by 3)) is beyond me.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Notorious said:


> Did anyone else Duhon dancing when Granger traveled?
> 
> Someone needs to gif that.
> 
> :lmao


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

This will be a better series than people think IMO. Mavs match up well, and every time they play they always give OKC fits with their zone defense.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

ESPN Typo

12 consecutibe playoff appearance lol


----------



## Notorious

BrosOfDestruction said:


>


:lmao :lmao

Best moment of the game.


----------



## IMPULSE

durant just abused a kidd


----------



## Notorious

So Joey Crawford refs the Miami game and then flies to OKC to ref their game a couple hours later.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Terry is balling out of control


----------



## Bogey

HeatWave said:


> :lmao


It looked like LeBron was in legit pain but flopped on instinct.


----------



## HeatWave

> @MettaWorldPeace Did harden run into Tyson's elbow on purpose? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGzSNsPafY0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Metta better chill :lmao


----------



## Bogey

:lmao at that jig


----------



## killacamt

Joel Anthony said:


> Awww shucky ducky quack quack.
> 
> Looks like another easy road to the NBA Finals for DEM BOYZ.


woo woo woo you know it


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

These teams are picking up where they left off in the WCF. I love watching them go at it.


----------



## TJChurch

HeatWave said:


> Metta better chill :lmao


Since when did chilling stop someone from being right?! Besides, I highly doubt anyone in NBA offices follows him on Twitter.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Terry is such a monster.


----------



## Joel Anthony

I got the Jazz beating the Spurs. Play great at home, have a good front court and solid off the bench backing them up. Al Jefferson has stepped up nicely in to the leadership role. Spurs of course get the edge in guard play, but don't sleep on Utah's own. They've been solid as a unit, without one guy being stand out. 

This Thunder/Mavs game is wussup though, can't believe how many people have slept on the defending Champs coming in to this series..


----------



## Notorious

TJChurch said:


> Since when did chilling stop someone from being right?! Besides, I highly doubt anyone in NBA offices follows him on Twitter.


Players have gotten fined for what they've written on Twitter on multiple occasions. Off the top of my head, J.R. Smith got fined earlier this season for posting a pic on some video girl in her panties in his hotel room and Patrick Patterson got fined for criticizing referees on Twitter.

However, I highly doubt Metta will get fined and he shouldn't.


----------



## TasteOfVenom

Notorious said:


> Players have gotten fined for what they've written on Twitter on multiple occasions. Off the top of my head, J.R. Smith got fined earlier this season for posting a pic on some video girl in her panties in his hotel room and Patrick Patterson got fined for criticizing referees on Twitter.
> 
> However, I highly doubt Metta will get fined and he shouldn't.


Stranger have happened.


----------



## HeatWave

Man...If Vince Carter is gonna show out in the playoffs, things may get interesting


----------



## Joel Anthony

Indeed.. he tryna pull a Clyde in '95.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Dirk doing work


----------



## HeatWave

2010-11 Dirk on deck...smh


----------



## Charmqn

Man, when the 4th quarter comes, Dirk goes into beast mode.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Ibaka's coming out party.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Dirk just got worked.

Bad shot by Durant. I personally would give Terry this clutch shot coming up, but it will prolly go to Dirk.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Dirk about to get some clutch buckets


----------



## HeatWave

Haven't seen Durant hit a shot since before the Laker game last Sunday


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Dirk delivers in the clutch. What else is new.

A stop can win it for Dallas


----------



## Near™

Kevin Durant = Mr. Mother Fucking Clutch.


----------



## Joel Anthony

If the Mavs don't win Game 2 they're done. They blew this one tonight. Big shot by Durant. Great fucking game.


----------



## HeatWave

Durant with the brick that went in...wow


----------



## Notorious

2-2 today, those phaggots in Dallas and Indiana couldn't get the job done. Better luck tomorrow.

#GOSPURS
#GONUGS
#GOCELTICS
#GOGRIZZ


----------



## Brye

#GoNugs
#GoCelts


----------



## HardKoR

Easily game of the day/night. Dallas could of had that, but KD saved OKC's ass.


----------



## Magic

That was a terrible shot, it was Harden/Ibaka that really saved them by keeping the Thunder in the game. Westbrook also played well.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Bad timeout management by the Mavs? I wasn't really locked in to the timeout situation but they were up all second half it seems like they should have had at least one more for that final shot.


----------



## Mikey Damage

man. fuck today.

rose is pretty much out until the opener of the 2013-14 season.

fuck that noise. even if he comes back next year in April, he won't be the same. 

FUCK this shit.


----------



## Joel Anthony




----------



## Mikey Damage

by the by, baron davis tore his ACL in college.

he turned out great before he got fat and lazy.


----------



## TKOK

Didn't Blake Griffen tear his ACL before his rookie season?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

TKOK! said:


> Didn't Blake Griffen tear his ACL before his rookie season?


He broke his knee cap/patella.


----------



## Tim Legend

Its ok mavs fans....sometimes that's just how the ball bounces...:troll

And that sucks for Rose and the bulls, and the nba for that matter...


----------



## kobra860

Tim Legend said:


> Its ok mavs fans....sometimes that's just how the ball bounces...:troll
> 
> And that sucks for Rose and the bulls, and the nba for that matter...


No one expected the Mavs to get out of the first round anyway.


----------



## Notorious

Both Derrick Rose and Iman Shumpert suffered torn ACL's.

Both Derrick Rose and Iman Shumpert had on adidas shoes.

:hmm:


----------



## HardKoR

On a lighter note, and probably no one give a shit about. The Austin Toro's win the D-league championship. If the Spurs win it and the Silver Stars pull it off, it would be a major accomplishment for the silver and black teams.


----------



## Notorious

New York Post reporting that there's a good chance Jeremy Lin might return to play Miami.


----------



## Near™

Notorious said:


> New York Post reporting that there's a good chance Jeremy Lin might return to play Miami.


With Shumpert out it isn't a good idea as Bibby hardly scores and rarely facilitates. Even though Miami will take New York without a doubt and Mello had a terrible Game 1, I just don't want Lin putting a dagger into Carmello's flow. He has been averaging what? Close to 30 PPG, 8-10 rebounds and an usually amount of assists. 

I can't wait for today's stretch of games. I am loving all the matchups, but I will probably just check the box score on Utah and San Antonio because The Spurs tend to bore me.


----------



## Notorious

Really?

The Spurs are one of the most entertaining teams to watch. Their offense is amazing to watch.


----------



## Near™

Notorious said:


> Really?
> 
> The Spurs are one of the most entertaining teams to watch. Their offense is amazing to watch.


I just don't find them entertaining. I do, of course, love to see some hard defense played and that aspect of their play has dropped in the past few years.


----------



## Xile44

Cant wait for today's games. The WC Playoffs are stacked with good match-up's. 
Go Jazz, Nugs, Hawks and Grizz


----------



## Near™

My personal picks for today are Utah, Los Angles Lakers and Nuggets are a toss up, Boston and the Grizzles. 

But I would love to see LAL vs LAC in the playoffs.


----------



## Xile44

Why does the 5th seeded hawks have home-court advantage over the 4th seeded Celtics? :hmm: is this something new?


----------



## Near™

Xile44 said:


> Why does the 5th seeded hawks have home-court advantage over the 4th seeded Celtics? :hmm: is this something new?
> 
> Why does the 5th seeded hawks have home-court advantage over the 4th seeded Celtics? is this something new?


Boston received the number 4 seed because they won their division. Much like in Football all you have to do is win your division to guarantee a top 4 seed in the Playoffs, but not necessarily home court. 

Just to give you an example besides this scenario say that the Bulls had a 50-16 record and they were sitting at the number four spot, but let us say for the sake of a good laugh the Bobcats had a 55-11 record, the Bulls would still be seeded above them. 

It needs to be done away with, in my opinion. Two conferences, best records determines seeding and hash it out from there.


----------



## IMPULSE

Notorious said:


> Both Derrick Rose and Iman Shumpert suffered torn ACL's.
> 
> Both Derrick Rose and Iman Shumpert had on addidas shoes.
> 
> :hmm:


some nike designer tweeted ether about rose over addidas. 

nikes make you stronger apparently.


----------



## Notorious

In basketball the top 4 seeds are the division winners and the non-division winner with the best record.

Examples from this year
West
1. Spurs (Southwest division winner)
2. Thunder (Northwest division winner)
3. Lakers (Pacific division winner)
4. Grizzlies (Non-division winner)

East
1. Bulls (Central division winner)
2. Heat (Southeast division winner)
3. Pacers (Non-division winner)
4. Celtics (Atlantic division winner)


@IMPULSE: That can't be true because Steph Curry sprained his ankle 6 times this season wearing Nikes adding to the fact that Brandon Roy and Greg Oden both wore Nikes.


----------



## Xile44

Oh ok I see, they need to get rid of that though


----------



## UknowWho

Let's see if Harris could turn back the clock against the Spurs again.


----------



## Notorious

Boris Diaw turning back the clock.


----------



## Near™

IMPULSE said:


> some nike designer tweeted ether about rose over addidas.
> 
> nikes make you stronger apparently.


I bought a pair of those adiZero Rose 2.5 and as much as I love light shoes, I did feel it did not provide proper support. But until Rose makes a statement that, that was the problem, I call bullshit. 

As far as the shoes I wear (I play PG) I either wear my CP3 Jordan's or High top LeBron's. 

Oh, and the Nike Designer also apologized for his comments http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nba-b...-derrick-rose-adidas-man-chose-040710618.html



Notorious said:


> In basketball the top 4 seeds are the division winners and the non-division winner with the best record.
> 
> Examples from this year
> West
> 1. Spurs (Southwest division winner)
> 2. Thunder (Northwest division winner)
> 3. Lakers (Pacific division winner)
> 4. Grizzlies (Non-division winner)
> 
> East
> 1. Bulls (Central division winner)
> 2. Heat (Southeast division winner)
> 3. Pacers (Non-division winner)
> 4. Celtics (Atlantic division winner)
> 
> 
> @IMPULSE: That can't be true because Steph Curry sprained his ankle 6 times this season wearing Nikes adding to the fact that Brandon Roy and Greg Oden both wore Nikes.


Nice way of putting it, Notorious.


----------



## Notorious

CAPTAIN JAX!

The Spurs have had by far the best crowd in the playoffs thus far.


----------



## Near™

Notorious said:


> CAPTAIN JAX!


(Y)

As far as the next shoe I am going to be trying out will be the Nike Zoom KD IV in one these colours, most likely the red:


----------



## Notorious

LeBron's shoes are heavy as hell. Pretty much the opposite of Rose's.

But I love LeBron's shoes. Never had a pair of Rose's, although a friend of mine has some and they are really light.


----------



## Near™

Utah is doing surprisingly well.


----------



## Notorious

MANU WITH ANOTHER SLAM!!


----------



## Near™

Notorious said:


> MANU WITH ANOTHER SLAM!!


It is amazing that he can still pull shit like that off.


----------



## HeatWave

That Nike designer is the guy behind LeBron's shoes which is who he was referring to when he said "Our guy is getting stronger"...Makes a valid point I guess since no Nike contracted player has ever had really bad lower leg injuries if I recall...Dude didn't need to apologize & doesn't deserve to get fired either


----------



## Notorious

Ray Allen is in his practice gear says he feels great and is very optimistic that he'll play tonight.

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


@HeatWave: Steph Curry is sponsored by Nike and he sprained his ankle 5 or 6 times this season.


----------



## HeatWave

Isn't Curry's shoes just some generic hyper's that Nike put his name on like they did with a few other young players? Not their actual signature shoe?


----------



## Near™

Notorious said:


> Ray Allen is in his practice gear says he feels great and is very optimistic that he'll play tonight.


I would love that. 










You want to know something funny? On NBA2K12 they made Ray Allen an All-Around Players, not a 3-point specialist and not even a damn scorer. For SG the choices are All-Around, Scoring, Defensive, Athletic, and 3-point specialist. They should have rethought that one..



HeatWave said:


> Isn't Curry's shoes just some generic hyper's that Nike put his name on like they did with a few other young players? Not their actual signature shoe?


Still a Nike Shoe and their highest sold at that.


----------



## Notorious

Steph Curry wore some shoes called Nike Brave V, I had never heard of them before I found out that's what he wore.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I don't understand why people think the Spurs are boring. This team is much more fun to watch than any of the teams they had that won titles under Pop


----------



## Notorious

Not a single word about the Spurs or Jazz during their own halftime show.

Gotta love ESPN.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I want the Spurs to make the finals because I know they are the last team ESPN/ABC want to see make it. Their finals series always have shit ratings. It's funny because casual fans who haven't even watched SA play and probably aren't watching this game complain that they are boring (based on Spurs teams from the past) when in actuality they are one of the best teams to watch play IMO.


----------



## Near™

Notorious said:


> Not a single word about the Spurs or Jazz during their own halftime show.
> 
> Gotta love ESPN.


It is because you have Magic who would rather talk about the Lakers even if it isn't relative. You have Michael Wilbon who only cares to talk about anything Chicago related, basketball or not. 

Then you have Chris Broussard who hasn't ever played in the league claiming to be 'The Senior NBA Insider For ESPN/ABC.Barry I can tolerate because he actually provides relative and usual information. 

I skip whenever they are on, but when TNT's Shaq, Chuck, Jet and Ernie Johnson Jr. keep me laughing and they provide a bit of information.

We do have to remember that they only have 14-15 and they have a shit ton of commercials.


----------



## HeatWave

NearStark™;11378796 said:


> Still a Nike Shoe and their highest sold at that.


But not a player custom designed shoe...That's what I'm getting at(and likely the designer guy too)..If generics are worn by 50 players and Curry is the only one getting hurt in them, it's hard to simply blame the shoe since it was never designed specifically for him in the first place...BUT on the other hand (cont. at bottom)



Notorious said:


> Steph Curry wore some shoes called Nike Brave V, I had never heard of them before I found out that's what he wore.


Are those the ones Curry went to Nike to get specifically designed to help his ankle problems? I think it was TNT or someone who did a story on Curry going to Nike to see if they can make him a custom shoe for his ankles..I don't know if he was able to wear them before he was ruled out for the season..If he still got hurt in the custom Nike's then that's a bigger knock to Nike than Rose/Shumpert/Adidas thing imo


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

How does the fact that Broussard never played in the league hinder his ability to be the Senior NBA Insider? I'm not a big fan of his, but that argument is so played out and retarded.


----------



## BrahmaBull12

Well the Eastern Conference playoffs are weak now, really not even caring about that at the moment though. I just hope Rose comes back and plays like he used to. Only good series is Knicks/Heat which is gonna be wack too if all the games go anything like the first one. Guess Notorious is one happy Celtic fan right about now, I got Celts in 6 vs Atlanta then over the Sixers in 5 or 6. Hope y'all beat Miami.


----------



## Magic

Spurs, Thunder, Grizzles, and Lakers are the only teams I think have a chance against the Heat this year. So basically the top four seeds in the West. 8*D


----------



## Notorious

Agreed Magic, I think the West wins a title again.

I'm dying laughing at the Spurs PA playing "Nuthin' But A G Thang" by Dr. Dre & Snoop Dogg as soon as Stephen Jackson touched the ball.


----------



## Magic

I thought Jazz would stand a good chance against the Spurs, because of their size like the Grizzles last year, but I don't see an upset happening this year. Their shooters and Parker are just far too good.

EBANKS TIME.


----------



## Near™

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> How does the fact that Broussard never played in the league hinder his ability to be the Senior NBA Insider? I'm not a big fan of his, but that argument is so played out and retarded.


There is always the beat writer vs athlete turned analyst argument and I think both types work well and work well off of each other such as a commentator and colour commentator in the WWE.

I am not here to argue that, I just simply have formed an opinion on Broussard that I don't think he is on the ball. He was guaranteeing (100%) up to the trade deadline that Howard would be staying with the Magic. We all know how he dropped the ball when it came to the Howard, Mello and LeBron situations, so I will just use these. Though he has been wrong plenty of other times. Okay, let us go back in time a bit:

* LeBron to the Bulls.
* LeBron to New York
* 5 Hours before LeBron announces he is going to Miami Chris had this to say, 'LeBron will be returning to Cleveland, signing a long-term deal and most likely finishing his career out with them.

* Carmello was going to sign an extension with the Nuggets in the summer.
* Carmello will be traded before the season starts.
* Carmello is apparently in hot pursuit of the Nets and it is expected to be signed way in advance to the deadline.
* Carmello has differences with the Nets and that organization is not a viable option.
* It looks like Houston or Dallas are going to be buying out Carmello's contract for the rest of the season.
* Prior to All-Star Weekend Carmello is meeting with the Knicks, Nets and Mavs.
* Mello signs with the Knicks on 2/22. 

Look at Adam Schefter and Chris Mortensen, they are true insiders and they are hardly ever wrong.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

NearStark™ said:


> There is always the beat writer vs athlete turned analyst argument and I think both types work well and work well off of each other such as a commentator and colour commentator in the WWE.
> 
> I am not here to argue that, I just simply have formed an opinion on Broussard that I don't think he is on the ball. He was guaranteeing (100%) up to the trade deadline that Howard would be staying with the Magic. We all know how he dropped the ball when it came to the Howard, Mello and LeBron situations, so I will just use these. Though he has been wrong plenty of other times. Okay, let us go back in time a bit:
> 
> * LeBron to the Bulls.
> * LeBron to New York
> * 5 Hours before LeBron announces he is going to Miami Chris had this to say, 'LeBron will be returning to Cleveland, signing a long-term deal and most likely finishing his career out with them.
> 
> * Carmello was going to sign an extension with the Nuggets in the summer.
> * Carmello will be traded before the season starts.
> * Carmello is apparently in hot pursuit of the Nets and it is expected to be signed way in advance to the deadline.
> * Carmello has differences with the Nets and that organization is not a viable option.
> * It looks like Houston or Dallas are going to be buying out Carmello's contract for the rest of the season.
> * Prior to All-Star Weekend Carmello is meeting with the Knicks, Nets and Mavs.
> * Mello signs with the Knicks on 2/22.
> 
> Look at Adam Schefter and Chris Mortensen, they are true insiders and they are hardly ever wrong.


Like I said I'm no fan of the guy, just think it's pointless to bash him for having not played in the league.


----------



## Near™

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Like I said I'm no fan of the guy, just think it's pointless to bash him for having not played in the league.


I am not bashing him because he wasn't in the league, I am bashing him because he doesn't have the correct contacts to be the ESPN NBA Senior Insider. He could do well as an analyst, but not an insider or Senior Insider.


----------



## HeatWave

I like how every ESPN person on twitter yesterday retweeted a NBC Miami that said Rose tore his ACL & MCL like an hour after the Bulls/Sixers game..Problem was A. Bulls didn't even get results on Rose back yet and B. Nobody from Chicago didn't even report it...Eventually NBC Miami account retracted the statement, but that shows you that even ESPN try to pull wool over people's heads..Yes we eventually found out Rose tore his ACL, but using a twitter account of a news station not even in the same state where Rose is getting his knee checked as a reliable source is a bad look for ESPN


----------



## Near™

HeatWave said:


> I like how every ESPN person on twitter yesterday retweeted a NBC Miami that said Rose tore his ACL & MCL like an hour after the Bulls/Sixers game..Problem was A. Bulls didn't even get results on Rose back yet and B. Nobody from Chicago didn't even report it...Eventually NBC Miami account retracted the statement, but that shows you that even ESPN try to pull wool over people's heads..Yes we eventually found out Rose tore his ACL, but using a twitter account of a news station not even in the same state where Rose is getting his knee checked as a reliable source is a bad look for ESPN


The people reporting our sports on a National Cycle are getting to be more popular than the athletes themselves. Skip Bayless, Stephen A, Smith, Mike and Mike, Scott Van Pelt, Dan Le Betard, etc. One person I won't stereotype as one of those media members is Dan Patrick. He is amazing at his job, he left the mothership because he has Morales and he couldn't stand by and watch that shit.

Don't get me wrong, I love ESPN and ESPN Radio, I just don't like when things are continuously inaccurate and morals are compromised when it comes to the thing we care out most, sports.


----------



## Notorious

The Nuggets have to do better on the boards, the Lakers are getting too many offensive rebounds.


----------



## UknowWho

Need to put Bynum back in they're leaving Hill for a reason.


----------



## Near™

Notorious said:


> The Nuggets have to do better on the boards, the Lakers are getting too many offensive rebounds.


I was beat to it, Bynum.


----------



## Magic

Magic said:


> I thought Jazz would stand a good chance against the Spurs, because of their size like the Grizzles last year, but I don't see an upset happening this year. Their shooters and Parker are just far too good.
> 
> *EBANKS TIME.*


I told you guys, IT'S FUCKING EBANKS TIME!


----------



## Notorious

Ebanks is a scrub.

Overachieving right now.


----------



## Magic

you're a scrub, he's a starter on the LAKERS. :kobe


----------



## Notorious

Derek Fisher was a starter on the Lakers earlier this year. Was he not a scrub?


----------



## HeatWave

Lakers only have the rebounding edge by 3, so that's one bright spot for the Nuggets


----------



## Notorious

Well what do you know, Ty Lawson finally hit a shot.

Him and Gallinari have to show up if the Nuggets want any chance in this series whatsoever.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Bynum just tied the all time record for blocks in a playoff game although blocks weren't recorded until like the 70s. 

Game was never really that close. Lakers size is a bit too much especially on the defensive end and Nuggets were never able to get their running game going. 

Excited for the next game. KG WILL TAKE COURT.


----------



## Notorious

BrosOfDestruction I'm so confused with you, you are a Lakers fan right?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

No, I don't have a team. I just like good basketball although I like/dislike certian players. Like CP3, KG, Dirk, Nash, Manu and don't really like guys like LeBron and Dwight to name a few.


----------



## Notorious

Oh I thought you said earlier that you were a Lakers fan. I guess not.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

I don't think I ever did. I've never liked the Lakers. 

Also, Ray Allen is out for tonight's game. I don't think it'll matter much for this series though.


----------



## BrahmaBull12

Xile44 said:


> Cant wait for today's games. The WC Playoffs are stacked with good match-up's.
> Go Jazz, Nugs, Hawks and Grizz


I think all four of the teams you're rooting are gonna lose, 0-2 so far. We'll see.


----------



## Notorious

BrosOfDestruction said:


> I don't think I ever did. I've never liked the Lakers.
> 
> Also, Ray Allen is out for tonight's game. I don't think it'll matter much for this series though.


We might not even need him for this series. I expect KG/Bass to do work on Atlanta's frontline especially since there will be no Horford or Zaza.


----------



## HeatWave

BrosOfDestruction said:


> No, I don't have a team. I just like good basketball although I like/dislike certian players. Like CP3, KG, Dirk, Nash, Manu and don't really like guys like LeBron and Dwight to name a few.


Yes, join the dark side


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Agree. I really hope KG's not doing that passive shit though. Bass always goes hard and asserts himself but KG is sometimes too unselfish.


----------



## Myst

Amazing defensive game from 'Drew. First triple double for the Lakers in the Playoffs since Magic in '91. Can't wait for game 2!


----------



## Notorious

You guys think I'm bullshitting but JL3 is gonna show out in the playoffs. Wait and see.


----------



## Xile44

BrahmaBull12 said:


> I think all four of the teams you're rooting are gonna lose, 0-2 so far. We'll see.


I sure Grizzlies will take care of The Clipper's in Memphis. And Hawks may pull away at home. 

I tend to go for the under-dogs a lot.


----------



## BrahmaBull12

Atlanta with the 16-4 start.


----------



## Notorious

The Hawks are hitting everything.

KG's also playing like shit.


----------



## Joel

Notorious said:


> You guys think I'm bullshitting but JL3 is gonna show out in the playoffs. Wait and see.


I got faith in him and CJ. I definitely see Bulls beating Pacers easily still. Rose is obviously crucial, but the Bulls strategy is more worked on the team than an individual. But you need those individuals when things aren't going right.

Bulls will give Boston a good run, but are definitely the underdogs now.


----------



## AK'z

Xile44 said:


> I sure Grizzlies will take care of The Clipper's in Memphis. And Hawks may pull away at home.
> 
> I tend to go for the under-dogs a lot.


I got the Clips stealing one in Memphis if CP3 is healthy.


----------



## Myst

KG is stinking it up right now.


----------



## Notorious

Joel said:


> I got faith in him and CJ. I definitely see Bulls beating Pacers easily still. Rose is obviously crucial, but the Bulls strategy is more worked on the team than an individual. But you need those individuals when things aren't going right.
> *
> Bulls will give Boston a good run, but are definitely the underdogs now.*


We have to take care of Atlanta first and we're not off to a good start.


----------



## Xile44

AK'z said:


> I got the Clips stealing one in Memphis if CP3 is healthy.


Welcome to the Board. I think the series will go to game 7. This is easily the best First Round Match-up in the Play-offs. Could go either-way but I got Grizzlies. Memphis home-crowd is amazing.

They are a deep team, Tony Allen could Guard CP3. Randolph and Marc can be Dominate against Blake and Jordan.

Nick Young need's to step up


----------



## Notorious

Tony Allen will make any SG the Clippers throw out there a non-factor.

Wouldn't be surprised to see a lot of TA guarding CP3.


----------



## AK'z

Xile44 said:


> Welcome to the Board. I think the series will go to game 7. This is easily the best First Round Match-up in the Play-offs. Could go either-way but I got Grizzlies. Memphis home-crowd is amazing.
> 
> They are a deep team, Tony Allen could Guard CP3. Randolph and Marc can be Dominate against Blake and Jordan.
> 
> Nick Young need's to step up


Thanks and agreed this should be a great series.

There is actual a tangible reason the Clippers give the Grizzlies problems yet of course the denial in the media is rampant and it will be disregarded. Clippers are extremely good at avoiding turnovers and controlling tempo.

Which is the perfect counter to the Grizzlieswho rely on steals+fastbreaks to generate their offense and get their team going. Also...the Grizzlies are bottom three 3 point shooting team in the NBA... so they can't capitalize on the Clippers biggest weakness which is defending the 3 point line.

We are great at stopping points in paint.. which just so happens to be their strength.

Caron hasn't exactly been lighting it up, so I don't think VDN would hesitate to put others in to guard the 3 spot. Nick Young could do that. I'm not worried about the Grizzlies offense, it's their defense. But if it comes down to a close game, we have the advantage. Memphis does not have a closer.


----------



## AK'z

Notorious said:


> Tony Allen will make any SG the Clippers throw out there a non-factor.
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised to see a lot of TA guarding CP3.


Maybe so, but I doubt TA could make Paul a nonfactor, Paul steps it up another gear come playoff time. In fact he has a top 3 playoff PER in the all time ranking.


----------



## Chaosblast

Boston getting trounced...


----------



## AK'z

This series is going 7. Celts aren't gonna fold just like that if they lose this one.


----------



## Xile44

AK'z said:


> Thanks and agreed this should be a great series.
> 
> There is actual a tangible reason the Clippers give the Grizzlies problems yet of course the denial in the media is rampant and it will be disregarded. Clippers are extremely good at avoiding turnovers and controlling tempo.
> 
> Which is the perfect counter to the Grizzlieswho rely on steals+fastbreaks to generate their offense and get their team going. Also...the Grizzlies are bottom three 3 point shooting team in the NBA... so they can't capitalize on the Clippers biggest weakness which is defending the 3 point line.
> 
> We are great at stopping points in paint.. which just so happens to be their strength.
> 
> Caron hasn't exactly been lighting it up, so I don't think VDN would hesitate to put others in to guard the 3 spot. Nick Young could do that. I'm not worried about the Grizzlies offense, it's their defense. But if it comes down to a close game, we have the advantage. Memphis does not have a closer.


Well I wouldn't say the Grizz don't have a guy to go-to for a clutch basket (Rudy Gay). Though if the games are close, I expect CP3 to take over. Blake Griffin is not a good defender, and while Jordan get's block's I don't find him a good one either. Though Clippers Front Court are more athletic than the Grizz front court. 

Mo William's and OJ Mayo play big role's as the 6th man so let's see who contributes more. Im not a fan VD coaching and Lionel Hollins has a huge edge over him. I think Home-Court is gonna be huge in this series. In My opinion who ever play's the best Defense will win and im not fond on the Clipper's defense.


----------



## Notorious

AK'z said:


> Maybe so, but I doubt TA could make Paul a nonfactor, Paul steps it up another gear come playoff time. In fact he has a top 3 playoff PER in the all time ranking.


I wasn't saying that TA will make CP3 a non-factor, that's almost impossible.


----------



## AK'z

Xile44 said:


> Well I wouldn't say the Grizz don't have a guy to go-to for a clutch basket (Rudy Gay). Though if the games are close, I expect CP3 to take over. Blake Griffin is not a good defender, and while Jordan get's block's I don't find him a good one either. Though Clippers Front Court are more athletic than the Grizz front court.
> 
> Mo William's and OJ Mayo play big role's as the 6th man so let's see who contributes more. Im not a fan VD coaching and Lionel Hollins has a huge edge over him. I think Home-Court is gonna be huge in this series. In My opinion who ever play's the best Defense will win and im not fond on the Clipper's defense.


Yeah, Our big key is DJ. He can't get torched by Gasol again. Box out our Bro' .Paul is going to have to find a way to set him up for something else than dunks. Blow a posession or two and let DJ post up. His footwork has improved but he has to learn to keep the ball higher. 

Memphis has a huge coaching edge, hoping the play of CP3 offsets some of that taking over games like he did agianst the Lakers last year with absolutely no cast around him.


----------



## Notorious

I hope Z-Bo shits on Griffin.


----------



## AK'z

Notorious said:


> I wasn't saying that TA will make CP3 a non-factor, that's almost impossible.


My bad.


----------



## AK'z

Notorious said:


> I hope Z-Bo shits on Griffin.


Z-bo isn't even starting and Blake has been dominant the last two games.


----------



## Notorious

I'll give Blake his props, he had a great game against the Knicks, he should've got more touches down the stretch.

However, Z-Bo's starting now. He started the last game of the season against Orlando and he'll be starting tonight.


----------



## Magic

oh hey, a Clippers' fan. Can't wait until the Grizzles bury them.


----------



## AK'z

Notorious said:


> I'll give Blake his props, he had a great game against the Knicks, he should've got more touches down the stretch.
> 
> However, Z-Bo's starting now. He started the last game of the season against Orlando and he'll be starting tonight.


Doesnt matter Z-bo hasn't been the same since his return while Blake is currently playing at elite levels. Randolph is the one who will be getting shitted on.


----------



## Notorious

He had a great game against the Knicks but he is not an elite player.


----------



## Magic

You need some sort of defense that isn't flopping to be considered elite or at least be a great all around scorer like Melo instead of just being highly athletic.


----------



## AK'z

Notorious said:


> He had a great game against the Knicks but he is not an elite player.


Never stated he was and the game before he scored 36 points shooting over 70 percent.

What has Randolph done the last two months?


----------



## AK'z

Magic said:


> You need some sort of defense that isn't flopping to be considered elite or at least be a great all around scorer like Melo instead of just being highly athletic.


Never stated he was an elite player but currently playing at that level.


----------



## Notorious

He's had a lot of double-doubles but he hasn't done anything major, Z-Bo's only averaging 26 minutes a game off the bench since he came back while Blake starts and plays 36 minutes. So obviously they won't have similar numbers.


----------



## AK'z

Notorious said:


> He's had a lot of double-doubles but he hasn't done anything major, Z-Bo's only averaging 26 minutes a game off the bench since he came back while Blake starts and plays 36 minutes. So obviously they won't have similar numbers.


Then how is Z-bo going to shit all over Blake when the guy is currently struggling to even make the starting unit?


----------



## Notorious

:lmao

Z-Bo is not struggling to make the starting unit, he came back from a MCL tear so the Grizzlies brought him off the bench because they didn't want him playing 30+ minutes. The reason why Z-Bo hasn't been starting isn't because he isn't better than Marreese Speights.

Btw I never said Z-BO WILL shit on Griffin, I said I hope he does.


----------



## AK'z

Notorious said:


> :lmao
> 
> Z-Bo is not struggling to make the starting unit, he came back from a MCL tear so the Grizzlies brought him off the bench because they didn't want him playing 30+ minutes. The reason why Z-Bo hasn't been starting isn't because he isn't better than Marreese Speights.
> 
> Btw I never said Z-BO WILL shit on Griffin, I said I hope he does.


No. Zach has been back TWO months and hasnt looked good at all that's why he couldn't crack the starting lineup


----------



## Notorious

Z-Bo came back from a MCL tear, the Grizzlies plan was to bring him off the bench which is why he never started.

They put him back in the starting lineup against Orlando on Thursday and he will start tonight. We'll see what happens with him.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

SMH @ this game. Boston needs to be aggressive and attack instead of settling for jumpshots.


----------



## Magic

I'm sure if Z-Bo can shit on the great PF of all time; then I'm sure he can handle an extremely bad defensive player like Griffin.


----------



## AK'z

Notorious said:


> Z-Bo came back from a MCL tear, the Grizzlies plan was to bring him off the bench which is why he never started.
> 
> They put him back in the starting lineup against Orlando on Thursday and he will start tonight. We'll see what happens with him.


What was his numbers in the Orlando game?


----------



## Notorious

13/12 on 50% shooting in only 26 minutes.


----------



## AK'z

Magic said:


> I'm sure if Z-Bo can shit on the great PF of all time; then I'm sure he can handle an extremely bad defensive player like Griffin.


Are you talking about shit from last year? Cause he's clearly struggled recovering from his injury this year.


----------



## AK'z

Notorious said:


> 13/12 on 50% shooting in only 26 minutes.


That's solid but agianst Orlando's big man, clearly not the best great indicator of his progress.


----------



## Notorious

In Blake's one game against Orlando all he had was 18/9 on 55% shooting. Oh and he played 19 more minutes than Z-Bo.

Like I said earlier we'll see where Z-Bo stands tonight.


----------



## AK'z

Notorious said:


> In Blake's one game against Orlando all he had was 18/9 on 55% shooting. Oh and he played 19 more minutes than Z-Bo.
> 
> Like I said earlier we'll see where Z-Bo stands tonight.


When we played Orlando they had Howard really don't need to go over his defensive presence.
Big baby and Anderson got shitted on by Hibbert last night.

Again Orlando is not the best indicator of his progress.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

LMAO. Rondo's probably going to get suspended for that bump.


----------



## Notorious

The NBA should not suspend Rondo over that. He stepped on somebody's foot and ran into him inadvertently.


----------



## Magic

Yeah right, he CLEARLY bumped his chest forward. That is not a natural reaction after a trip, he bumped him on purpose.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Wouldn't be surprised if he does with how strict the rules are.


----------



## Xile44

If Turk can get suspended for putting his hand on a Refs shoulder, Rondo will be suspended.


----------



## Notorious

Rondo does not deserve to get suspended for this.


----------



## Magic

well he has a bad reputation for these types of things so a suspension wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Notorious

Z-BO!!!

Memphis has the best playoff crowd in the NBA by far.


----------



## Magic

:lmao Z-Bo with the pushups.


----------



## Notorious

Most exciting game I've watched thus far.

Maybe because I love watching this team and the crowd has been the best of the playoffs so far.


----------



## Magic

I guess you didn't watch the Mavs/Thunder game?


----------



## Notorious

I did and it was great game as well but this crowd, the fact that I love watching the Grizzlies play and that Z-Bo is one of my favorite players makes the game so much more enjoyable.


----------



## Bushmaster

well just posted on FB you gotta be a Celtic slurper to think Rondo doesnt deserve to be suspended and guess what my coworker who is a Celtic slurper responded by saying he tripped. I saw that he tripped A LITTLE but his chest came out when he was bumping the ref. Anyone with eyes know he bumped into the ref on purpose. he wouldnt have been thrown out if he honestly tripped


----------



## Magic

Oh man, Dwight needs to get his shit together because Bynum and Marc are absolutely beastly this season and are making the best center conversation interesting again, Hibbert might join in next season as well if he continues improving like he has this season.


----------



## Notorious

Magic said:


> Oh man, Dwight needs to get his shit together because Bynum and Marc are absolutely beastly this season and are making the best center conversation interesting again, Hibbert might join in next season as well if he continues improving like he has this season.


It's about damn time that position got interesting.

Epic.


----------



## Magic

yeah, unless CP3 starts playing like he was last year against the Lakers, I don't see this being much of a series. Grizzles will probably win in 5.


----------



## StarzNBarz

YES! Rondo should be suspended.
YES! He did it on purpose.
YES! The Celtics win win the series.


----------



## Myers

lolclippers...that will be my only statement about this series.


----------



## Notorious

I'm not so sure we'll win the series StarzNBarz. We played awful today, we were looking to only lose by 8.


----------



## Magic

Tbf, if Rondo gets suspended then the Celtics are absolutely fucked. He was the only one that played well on offense today.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Yeah, outside of Rondo, their offense was pisspoor. They definitely need Ray Allen back but it's not looking good for him so far.


----------



## Notorious

Yep, Pierce was like 4-20, Bradley was like 4-14, KG was like 7-19 or something like that.

We were 0/11 from three point range. We needed Ray in this game.


----------



## Magic

I like how the Grizzle fans boo Griffin every time he touches the ball, but big leads completely destroy the fans' emotions and loudness.


----------



## El Conquistador

I've turned off nearly every game I've tried watching in the playoffs except for San Antonio and Chicago/Philly. Everything else has bored me immensely.

P.S. Didn't get to see the Dallas/OKC game. Heard that was a good one worth watching.


----------



## Notorious

Dallas/OKC was a very good game. Best game of the playoffs thus far.


----------



## Magic

probably because every game has basically been one team completely dominating while the other team struggles to come back.


----------



## Notorious

Now that I think about, Dallas/OKC was the only game where there was never a double digit lead.

Also the only game decided by 5 or less points.

Bill Simmons ‏ @sportsguy33
Clips' tentative plan for second half: change uniforms to say "HEAT" and find yesterday's refs from Heat-Knicks game.

:lmao


----------



## StarzNBarz

Notorious said:


> I'm not so sure we'll win the series StarzNBarz. We played awful *today*, we were looking to only lose by 8.


You said it. TODAY. the whole team shot like shit. The hawks made alot of 3's and Smith was actually hitting his jumper. If Rondo doesn't get suspended then we have a good chance still. Definetly need Allen though. Him off the bench would be great.


----------



## HeatWave

Rondo should've stumbled into the reporters..Would've helped his case


----------



## StarzNBarz

:lol. if LeBron bumped the ref, the ref would be suspended.


----------



## Magic

How does Z-Bo miss a COMPLETELY uncontested layup, 2 feet away from the basket. A person that's never played basketball could score that by simply hitting the backboard and watching it go in.


----------



## HeatWave

Now I gotta find that vid of when LeBron accidentally ran into the ref and the ref popped right up and LeBron laid on the ground and sold it for 10 minutes :lmao


----------



## Notorious

Magic said:


> How does Z-Bo miss a COMPLETELY uncontested layup, 2 feet away from the basket. A person that's never played basketball could score that by simply hitting the backboard and watching it go in.


He's having a shitty game but so is Griffin, they're pretty much canceling each other out.


----------



## Notorious

HeatWave said:


> Now I gotta find that vid of when LeBron accidentally ran into the ref and the ref popped right up and LeBron laid on the ground and sold it for 10 minutes :lmao


----------



## TasteOfVenom

NBA players are having a screwed up playoff run aren't they?


----------



## Magic

CONLEY and then MARC stopping CP3.


----------



## Notorious

Chris Webber: Z-Bo hasn't dunked with two hands since he went to Michigan State.

:lmao


----------



## Magic

Marc, Pau, and SERGE are going to absolutely destroy USA's bigs, especially because they won't have Bynum/Dwight.


----------



## Notorious

Bosh is great in Olympic/FIBA play though, he was our best big man in 08 and outplayed both Pau and Marc in the tournament. It's a little different now because Marc has improved and with the addition of Ibaka. Although Spain has lost of their starting PG in Rubio so that's gonna have a big effect on them.


----------



## StarzNBarz

Still got Juan Carlos Navarro.


----------



## Magic

Calderon is an amazing passer so they can live without Rubio.


----------



## Magic

Grizzlies crowd officially sucks ass. Can't believe they would chant "Beat LA" against the bad LA team.


----------



## Notorious

Yeah StarzNBarz, Juan Carlos Navarro is a beast he should've stayed in the NBA. But he's a SG.

Magic Calderon is a good passer but Rubio runs the team much better than him. Plus he's a good player off the bench.


The Clippers getting "Beat LA" chants in the playoffs, proudest moment in franchise history for them.


----------



## B-Dawg

Rondo oughta be suspended for the remainder of the playoffs. Dumb *****.


----------



## StarzNBarz

He should be suspended. Yes. But not for the remainder of the playoffs. cmon now


----------



## HeatWave

Caron Butler reportedly fractured his hand...


----------



## Zen

Mavericks would been gutted after that loss.


----------



## Notorious

Wouldn't surprise me if the Clippers ended up being the West's version of the Knicks. Get all the hype during the regular season, finish as a lower 4 seed and then have an early exit in the 1st round.


----------



## HeatWave

Spurs did not sign up to be facing Memphis again...


----------



## Notorious

Vets min Reggie Evans is better than 10 mil a year DeAndre Jordan. :lmao

Anyway I think someone mentioned it in this thread earlier but a big weakness of Memphis is these scoring droughts they go on. Lucky for them the Clippers are playing like ass and can't capitalize on it.


----------



## UknowWho

Clippers with a run.


----------



## Notorious

WTF Memphis.


----------



## JM

Memphis needs a bucket. Yeash.

Play so well for so long only to shit the bed in the 4th.


----------



## HeatWave

Notorious said:


> Anyway I think someone mentioned it in this thread earlier but a big weakness of Memphis is these scoring droughts they go on. Lucky for them the Clippers are playing like ass and can't capitalize on it.


Jinx


----------



## Myst

Wow, Nick Young just went off from 3 point land.


----------



## Notorious

HeatWave said:


> Jinx


Well I've been told that I'm a curse.


----------



## HeatWave

Clips pulling this off would be the equivalent to.....?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Clippers holy shit


----------



## Magic

did someone watch the fourth? I stopped watching at the end of the third thinking it was garbage time with Grizzles up 26, what the fuck happened.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

How do you let a team come back in the 4th from a 20+ deficit LOL HONESTLY, thank god for the Clips tho.


----------



## Myst

Why does Chris Webber think Rudy Gay is 7 ft tall? Getting kinda annoying with that.


----------



## Notorious

Magic said:


> did someone watch the fourth? I stopped watching at the end of the third thinking it was garbage time with Grizzles up 26, what the fuck happened.


The Grizzlies shots simply stopped falling and then with like 3 minutes left Nick Young hit 3 or 4 three's in a row and the Clippers got back into it. On like a 29-3 run right now.


----------



## HeatWave

Now we see why Rose stayed in the Bulls game yesterday


----------



## Notorious




----------



## Myst

Rudy Gay cost the Grizzlies the game with all his iso's in the 4th.


----------



## UknowWho

It stings me to say that this was best comeback at the opponent's home floor since game 4 of the 2008 NBA Finals.


----------



## Rush

:lmao epic from the Clippers, epic choke from Memphis


----------



## HeatWave

3 points in the last 9 minutes...my god Memphis


----------



## Notorious

With 9:12 remaining, the Grizzlies were up 95-71. The Clippers won 99-98.


----------



## Oracle

And i've heard people say Memphis are contenders.


----------



## Myst

Caron Butler in a suit is like the anti-curse. 


Him missing the entire Playoffs last year (whilst wearing suits to every game) = Mavs win the championship. He gets injured this game and changes into his suit during halftime = Clippers make a HISTORIC comeback in the 4th.


----------



## Zen

Down 27 points, go on a 28-3 run to come back and get the W.

THAT is what the NBA Playoffs are all about.


----------



## Notorious

It's Caron's lucky suit.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED OMGOMGOMG

Quit watching in the 3rd, just checked the box score and was all like


----------



## HeatWave

Gasol's last shot attempt was with 10 minutes left in the 3rd.....wow


----------



## Magic

I blame notorious.


----------



## Rush

:kobe its all the lucky suit Magic


----------



## Myst

Magic said:


> I blame notorious.


Mhmm, no doubt about it. The curse of Notorious lives on!


----------



## Notorious

Hehe.


----------



## Magic

Think about, notorious, everything just adds up to you being a curse. Look at the Celtics this season, everytime you said they suck/mocked/hated them they did well, but right when you thought they were good they would start playing like shit again. You thought the Hawks would be an easy matchup and you wouldn't even need Ray Ray, then the Celtics ended up getting owned while not hitting a single three pointer. THIS ISN'T A COINCIDENCE.


----------



## Notorious

Actually no I was fully on the Celtics bandwagon after the ASG break and we were still playing great basketball.

An 8 point loss isn't really getting owned.

Besides, you guys pick and choose. I was fully cheering for the Spurs today and they still won. The Heat demolished the Knicks yesterday and I was fully cheering for the Heat. My favorite player of all-time is KG and he's coming off his best season in years.


----------



## Magic

You guys were down by double digits for like the whole game except late in the fourth.

Well those are the obvious ones though, saying the top seeds won't own the lower seeds is expected.

AND you joined Rose's bandwagon at the beginning of the year. LOOK AT HIM NOW, JUST AT WHERE YOU GOT HIM.


----------



## Notorious

I was only on the Rose bandwagon when CP3 was a Laker.

I also joined the I Hate Dwight Howard bandwagon and he's doing just fine. Hehe.


----------



## StarzNBarz

It is the greatest comeback in NBA playoffs history!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Really, Nice job Clippers. You deserve it.


----------



## StarzNBarz

Shaq: "Wanna hear a joke? Why did the Basketball player get arrested? Cause he shot the ball"
Me: :lol :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lol

Such a childish joke but he cracks me up! hahaha


----------



## Notorious

George Karl speaks out.

Finally. Someone acknowledges how Bynum never gets called for 3 second violations. He never fucking leaves the paint and NOTHING gets called.


----------



## Notorious

There are three reasons why the Clippers came back tonight.
1. The Notorious Curse
2. Caron Butler switching to the suit at halftime.
3. Floyd Mayweather bet money on this. He never loses an NBA bet.


----------



## AK'z

This is a defining win. Still don't even want to sleep. I want to read/watch/listen to everything Clippers until I pass out!


----------



## HeatWave

Stat came out last night that said last 3 teams to blow 18+ pt leads heading into the 4th and lost has gone on to the NBA Finals and 2 won the title..There's the Grizz lone bright spot


----------



## Notorious

The Mavs did it last year against Portland when Brandon Roy had that legendary game.

I miss Brandon Roy.


----------



## Xile44

HeatWave said:


> Stat came out last night that said last 3 teams to blow 18+ pt leads heading into the 4th and lost has gone on to the NBA Finals and 2 won the title..There's the Grizz lone bright spot


And we are the ones that did not win a title. 

New Brooklyn Merchandise is sick by the way, the design's, Fitted's, Snap Backs,Shirt's, some of the sickest gear I have seen


----------



## Myst

Notorious said:


> The Mavs did it last year against Portland when Brandon Roy had that legendary game.
> 
> I miss Brandon Roy.


BRoy! Loved his game.


----------



## Xile44

Rondo Suspended 1 game, which is Game 2

https://twitter.com/?tw_e=screenname&tw_i=197056501678997505&tw_p=twee tembed#!/MDowlingWCVB


> Mike Dowling ‏ @MDowlingWCVB Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Rajon Rondo has been suspended for 1 game for bumping an official in yesterdays playoff game so he will miss tues nits gm 2 vs atlanta


Notorious, keep up mayne


----------



## Notorious

I'm not posting that bullshit.

This means we'll need a vintage performance from Pierce & KG in game 2, might even get an Allen appearance. I'm up for it.

I'm sick of this biased ass league, Carlos Boozer shoved a referee when the Bulls and Sixers got into that "scuffle" in game 1 but that shit was swept under the rug. CONSISTENCY STERN.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

If Ray doesn't play and Pierce and KG have terrible games, what are you going to say Notorious? :lmao


----------



## Notorious

The Big 3 had a nice run, let's start rebuilding.


----------



## HeatWave

Bright spot: Game 2 is in Atlanta...Atlanta wins, Boston can say Atlanta did their job..Rather go home down 0-2 than go on the road 0-2


----------



## Notorious

I just don't see us coming back from being down 0-2.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I would say a 1 game suspension was the minimum Rondo was facing considering his history of run ins with the refs ala throwing balls at them. I thought he would get 2 or 3 tbh


----------



## PRODIGY

Notorious said:


> I just don't see us coming back from being down 0-2.


I don't trust the Hawks so I can see them coming back down 0-2.


----------



## Notorious

Found out this stat earlier today, very interesting.


----------



## Bogey

Never heard of that third guy


----------



## Notorious

Eduardo Najera plays for the Bobcats. He's a scrub now, I think he was on the Mavs for like 6 years during the days of Nash/Finley/Nowitzki. I guess he was a somewhat decent role player/borderline scrub then.


----------



## Bogey

I'm surprised Tracy McGrady isn't on that list. He was in the playoffs a lot during the early 00's and always got eliminated.


----------



## HeatWave

Melo would always get swept or lose in 5


----------



## Notorious

If the Knicks lose tonight, they'll set the record for most playoff losses in a row.

:lmao


----------



## TasteOfVenom

Notorious said:


> I just don't see us coming back from being down 0-2.


Considering the Hawks tend to get their wings clipped a lot. Yeah they can.


----------



## Notorious

Apparently Lamar Odom & Khloe have put their reality show on hiatus due to LO needing to refocus on his NBA career. He plans to train this offseason to get into shape and make his NBA "comeback."

I hope he enjoyed his one year vacation from the Lakers.


----------



## Joel Anthony




----------



## HeatWave

Amare was aiming for Melo's face


----------



## Notorious

Okay, OKC's crowd is shitting on the Grizzlies crowd tonight.


----------



## HeatWave

Amare's done..I'm guessing rupture vein


----------



## Bogey

Notorious said:


> Apparently Lamar Odom & Khloe have put their reality show on hiatus due to LO needing to refocus on his NBA career. He plans to train this offseason to get into shape and make his NBA "comeback."
> 
> I hope he enjoyed his one year vacation from the Lakers.


Does it really need to come back?


----------



## RKO920

Amare is a fucking joke. All I can say.


----------



## Notorious

Yeah in the beginning of the year I said the Knicks shouldn't trade Amar'e because of how he revitalized the franchise but the guy has been awful, I'd trade him too except no one wants his shitty contract. :lmao


----------



## Myst

Lol things just keep getting worse for Amare. Dude is an idiot though.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Come on Dallas. I fucking hate OKC


----------



## HeatWave

Notorious said:


> Yeah in the beginning of the year I said the Knicks shouldn't trade Amar'e because of how he revitalized the franchise but the guy has been awful, I'd trade him too except no one wants his shitty contract. :lmao


Melo's arrival sucked the life out of him and his knee....and back....and hand


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

This crowd is dead lolollol

I love the Mavs. Dirk is the man


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Kidd is a fucking bum


----------



## Magic

I feel for Westbrook, it must suck to play with such a ballhog and chucker. Oh wait, those criticisms only seem to go one way.


----------



## Notorious

Durant has been absolutely beyond awful tonight.

And he was pretty bad in game 1 too but since he had that lucky gamewinner I guess "we're" supposed to forget about that.


----------



## Magic

I never forgot, too bad the majority of casual fans are idiots that like to think: "Thunder lose, Westbrick's fault", "Thunder win, obviously because of Durant". The shit is annoying, he hasn't even played well in the playoffs in the two years before. That isn't saying that Westbrook has, but Durant has been just as much of a failure in the playoffs.


----------



## Notorious

I feel so bad for Delonte West.

He is worth much more than these vet's min. contracts he gets every year. He is at least an MLE player.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

JASON KIDD I FUCKING HATE YOU


----------



## Notorious




----------



## BrosOfDestruction

LMAO at that gif.










EDIT: No doubt, Westbrook's been legit so far with KD being carried.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Fisher you ****


----------



## Notorious

Why is the Raptors play-by-play guy commentating on TNT?


----------



## Zen

Come on Mavericks!


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Mavs guards just suck tonight besides Delonte. Terry, Kidd, Vince can't do shit.

time for Dirk to put em on his back

FINALLY VC

COME ON

Kidd is such a dipshit. I fucking hate him

DAMN DAMN DAMN 

Can't believe Dirk missed that 3


----------



## Notorious

Are you serious?

Horrible, Horrible call.


----------



## Myst

The amount of FTs in this game is ridiculous.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

son of a bitch


----------



## Headliner

Dirk should of passed the ball. They had open men. Then again there's other times he should of passed the ball and he didn't so I'm not surprised.


----------



## Notorious

OKC has got this.


----------



## Magic

That foul on Terry wasn't a bad call. They were both going for the ball, but he did make a lot of contact.


----------



## Myst

Dirk for the 3 to send it to OT plz.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

smart play to take the two

FUCK


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

And this sums that up.


----------



## Myst

Terry... smh.


----------



## Magic

I never understood the logic behind taking the two because you're usually sending the other team's best FT shooter to the line. Why not instead try to use all that time to find a GOOD three point shot so you don't have to chuck bad ones in the end.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Magic said:


> I never understood the logic behind taking the two because you're usually sending the other team's best FT shooter to the line. Why not instead try to use all that time to find a GOOD three point shot so you don't have to chuck bad ones in the end.


They still had 15 seconds to find a good 3 point shot. The lack of time wasn't why they wound up chucking bad threes


----------



## Magic

I know they had plenty of time, I'm just saying. Some teams go for the two for like 3 times in a row, then have to take a last second three at the end to try and tie it. Every team has that great FT player that gets the ball in the end and will rarely miss, so I don't see the point of teams wasting so much time on the clock hoping that they do.


----------



## Myst

Dirk should've been the one taking the 3, not Terry. Especially not twice. Although, Dirk did miss the wide open 3 that would've given them a 4 pt lead. Was a good game though, minus the FT shooting contest.


----------



## MrMister

I was thinking Dallas would be down 0-2 to OKC so this is no surprise. Mavs had their chances too. Hope Dallas can make the plays to seal the deal get this series 2-1.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Magic said:


> I know they had plenty of time, I'm just saying. Some teams go for the two for like 3 times in a row, then have to take a last second three at the end to try and tie it. Every team has that great FT player that gets the ball in the end and will rarely miss, so I don't see the point of teams wasting so much time on the clock hoping that they do.


It's just all about extending the game and giving yourself more outs. Take a 3 and miss and it's all but over, especially if you take your time to find the 3 as you suggested. With driving to the basket you can possibly have the other team make the mistake of helping and get an easy shot that way (obviously Brooks & any coach worth a damn had instructed their team to stay on the shooters and give up the two, but still) you can get a turnover, or they can miss the free throws. It gives you more chances IMO. Especially with 26 seconds left like Dallas had. The closer you get to the end of the game.. 15, 10 seconds I might start to agree with you that you need to look for the 3

edit: It's also about taking what the defense is giving you with 20+ seconds left. Terry had a wide open lane and easy lay up


----------



## Headliner

BrosOfDestruction said:


> And this sums that up.


Dude looks just like Ashy Larry from Chappelle Show.


----------



## Zen

Pacers were solid as fuck in that 3rd quater.


----------



## chronoxiong

The Thunder and Mavs always play tight games. Man, that is crazy. The Thunder wouldn't have to be in this situation if they had kept their #1 seed that they held onto for most of the year. I think the Spurs are going to coast the 1st round while the Thunder spend too much energy in this round.

About Amare Stoudemire, the dude is an idiot. I understand you have emotions and it sucks to lose, but to hurt your hand like that is just plain stupid. Now he's out for the rest of the Playoffs with not much of a chance of the Knicks winning a game. This is what's annoying about NBA athletes. You pay them so much money (guaranteed too) and they go out and do stuff like this. While there's a guy like Jeremy Lin, who was struggling to get playing time and making the roster, play his heart out just to get that guaranteed league minimum contract. It's ridiculous.


----------



## HeatWave

Dude was frustrated..Heat of the moment clouds thinking..Not like it crossed his mind " Hey let me punch this & be out for the series"...Just a pure frustration thing..He'll learn from this


----------



## TasteOfVenom

I've punched some crazy stuff before in frustration.


----------



## Myers




----------



## Notorious

Gregg Popovich has been named Coach of the Year.

He deserves it, definite coach of the year this season.


----------



## Xile44




----------



## Notorious

:lmao :lmao :lmao

I love that movie.


----------



## HeatWave

Only If I could give you more rep for making my day with those gifs


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Xile44 said:


>


:lmao @ Wade's trolling.


----------



## Notorious

He learned that move from TAFKA Ron Artest.


----------



## HeatWave

WeAreTheFallen said:


> I've punched some crazy stuff before in frustration.


Not to mention he's likely still dealing with his brother's death..Alot of built up frustration on and off the court


----------



## Notorious

Why does Brandon Bass pass up so many open jumpers to try go in the paint and post up when he has no postgame whatsoever?

Times like that make me miss Fat Mamba.


----------



## Magic

:lmao wade's trolling there was beautiful, ran back while looking at him too.


----------



## Notorious

I don't know why Larry Drew doesn't play T-Mac more. He's been great on both ends off the bench against the C's but he really doesn't play him that much.


----------



## El Conquistador

Is Noah a top 5 center?


----------



## Magic

Bynum
Dwight
Marc
Hibbet
Nene
Jefferson
Monroe
Cousins
Chandler

are all better. Horford is as well but he's a PF playing C.


----------



## Notorious

If you're gonna count Horford as a PF playing C, then you should count Nene as one too.

And no matter what the position is, Noah is better than Nene.


----------



## Magic

Meh, Nene is pretty damn great imo, while Noah gets benched quite often which DOESN'T happen to top 5 centers.


----------



## El Conquistador

Magic said:


> Meh, Nene is pretty damn great imo, while Noah gets benched quite often which DOESN'T happen to top 5 centers.


orly? Bynum was benched in that double OT game between LAL and OKC in the 4th, *******.


----------



## Notorious

But Noah also does everything better than Nene except for scoring.

Yahoo Sports reporting that Tyson Chandler is gonna be named Defensive Player of the Year tomorrow at the Knicks practice facility.

It's well deserved, he was my pick to win it out of three players: Chandler, KG, LeBron. If either of those three won the award I'd be ok with it.


----------



## Magic

Great wasn't the right word, he's pretty good and I'd take him over Noah. I just don't find Noah that good.

It doesn't happen consistently though, flex.


----------



## Notorious

Danny Ainge decides to keep the Big 3 and not blow up the team just so we could be a first round exit.

Genius.


----------



## IMPULSE

Notorious said:


> I don't know why Larry Drew doesn't play T-Mac more. He's been great on both ends off the bench against the C's but he really doesn't play him that much.


in the words of that nike designer i would say just do it. if listen to his addidas slander than playing more t-mac sounds like an awful idea.


----------



## Brye

I have no problem with Chandler winning DPOY. Good choice, imo.


----------



## Notorious

I agree that Chandler deserves it. I mean, he made the *KNICKS* a top 5 defense. That alone should make him DPOY.


----------



## Xile44

Turner is on fire, some one call Stoudemire.


----------



## IMPULSE

amare is the DPOY. if the knicks get swept he gave them an excuse by crashing the glass. 

knicks got outed. cmon man things would have been different if amare wasn't trying to extinguish the heat.


----------



## Magic

Shump deserves a fair bit of credit as well, but it is deserved. Should have gone to IBAKA though, simply because he's IBLOCKYA.


----------



## Xile44

Josh Smith now has a left Knee sprain, the Heat bout to Cruise.


----------



## IMPULSE

Magic said:


> Shump deserves a fair bit of credit as well, but it is deserved. Should have gone to IBAKA though, simply because he's IBLOCKYA.


i can't believe the fire extinguisher cut him. amare was minding his business, cooling down after the game.


----------



## Notorious

Ball don't lie.

It's so unfair that the Heat will have by-far the easiest trip to the Finals in NBA history.


----------



## IMPULSE

let's hope the west holds up then. i don't care what happens b/c the wizards aren't extending their winning streak.


----------



## Magic

Cavs had it pretty easy in 2007 as well except for the Pistons which were the only good team in the East pretty much. lebron is just the king of easy trips to he finals.


----------



## Notorious

Magic said:


> Cavs had it pretty easy in 2007 as well except for the Pistons which were the only good team in the East pretty much. lebron is just the king of easy trips to he finals.


That Pistons team is better than anyone the Heat have to go through. The potential best team the Heat have to go through is an over-the-hill Celtics team.


----------



## Joel

Funeral for the Bulls needed asap.


----------



## Xile44

IMO KG and/or Howard should have gotten the Award.


----------



## Notorious

Hell no Howard shouldn't have gotten it.


----------



## Xile44

Notorious said:


> Hell no Howard shouldn't have gotten it.


He carries the Defense of his team on his shoulder's. This season he has been a better defender, but what ever.

Lol at Paul Pierce Tebowing the Hawks


----------



## Magic

you have a real serious problem with Howard. He is by far, not even close, the best defensive player in the NBA and if he was healthy he should have won it. the impact he has on defense is far more than what the stats tell us.


----------



## Notorious

The Magic weren't even a top 10 defense this season so I don't know why you guys keep on saying this "He's making the Magic a top defense" shit when he's obviously not.

Dwight Howard isn't even the best defender at his position. Tyson Chandler is a better defender than Dwight Howard.


----------



## Xile44

Notorious said:


> The Magic weren't even a top 10 defense this season so I don't know why you guys keep on saying this "He's making the Magic a top defense" shit when he's obviously not.
> 
> Dwight Howard isn't even the best defender at his position. *Tyson Chandler is a better defender than Dwight Howard.*


That's just not true, but to each it's own


----------



## El Conquistador

I thought you learned better than to argue with Magic, notorious.

And Derrick Rose is obviously the most overrated MVP ever and quite possibly, the most selfish chucker in the history of the NBA. His team is talented enough to win without him and they've shown it throughout the season. It's clear that Rose is garbage.

'member when you fellas' were saying that?


----------



## Magic

yeah because I argue with such nonsense. 

and nobody said that, my god. :lmao I was saying that in a joking way after he had a garbage night the day after Kobe did and no one brought up the fact that he had missed a bunch of shots while everyone was shitting on Kobe the night before.


----------



## Myst

Lakers off to a good start. Haven't allowed a FG yet, Nuggets are 0-5.


----------



## Notorious




----------



## Myst

^ Lmao, is there a bigger version of that?


Mamba is ballin out there right now.


----------



## Zen

Whos the player at the bottom?


----------



## Notorious

Ricky Rubio.


----------



## HeatWave

Notorious said:


> Ball don't lie.
> 
> It's so unfair that the Heat will have by-far the easiest trip to the Finals in NBA history.


They had an easy trip last year...5-5-5 deal..only thing easier is broom work..sweeps stakes!!!


----------



## Dub

Notorious said:


> Ricky Rubio.


Shouldnt he be limping? 8*D


----------



## Stances




----------



## IMPULSE

AMEN

the only knick man enough to extinguish the heat. he just decided to crash the glass at the wrong point of his career. 

the heat are going to have fans in redcoats if they play philly.


----------



## HeatWave

Games like tonight will be there for Denver's taking, they just gotta execute


----------



## Magic

They aren't winning this series so it doesn't matter, it's more of a learning experience for them then anything.


----------



## Oracle

Notorious said:


>


Very nice (Y)


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

HeatWave said:


> Games like tonight will be there for Denver's taking, they just gotta execute


I don't think so. LA pretty much controlled the tempo of the game which is key because of how great Nuggets are in transition. Nuggets had a few good looks from 3 that they could've converted on but they just aren't a good shooting team. 

They might win a game at home though. With a hot crowd behind them, I get the feeling that they'll finally have a high scoring game.


----------



## RKO920

LOL


----------



## Notorious

This was the final voting for Defensive Player of the Year
1. Tyson Chandler (311 points)
2. Serge Ibaka (294 points)
3. Dwight Howard (186 points)
4. LeBron James (112 points)
5. Kevin Garnett (44 points)

Serge Ibaka is such an overrated defender. I guess people don't realize just because you're a great shot-blocker, it doesn't mean you're a great defender.


----------



## HeatWave

LeBron should've won...blah


----------



## Magic

Ibaka is a pretty great defender besides shot blocking, I don't see why you think he's so bad. He's done a pretty good job on Dirk this series when he's guarded him(even though all the bigs seem to take turns on him).


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Notorious said:


> This was the final voting for Defensive Player of the Year
> 1. Tyson Chandler (311 points)
> 2. Serge Ibaka (294 points)
> 3. Dwight Howard (186 points)
> 4. LeBron James (112 points)
> 5. Kevin Garnett (44 points)
> 
> Serge Ibaka is such an overrated defender. I guess people don't realize just because you're a great shot-blocker, it doesn't mean you're a great defender.


I totally agree with you on Serge. Yes he is a freak athlete and blocks a ton of shots, but he also gets about 2-3 goal tends a game, leaves his man open trying to give unneeded help defense looking for blocks, and isn't a great one on one defender. 

Glad Chandler won it though. I would have given it to him or LB once Dwight went down.


----------



## Notorious

Magic said:


> Ibaka is a pretty great defender besides shot blocking, I don't see why you think he's so bad. He's done a pretty good job on Dirk this series when he's guarded him(even though all the bigs seem to take turns on him).


Dirk is averaging 28 on 49% shooting against OKC. Also Ibaka pretty much shares time guarding Dirk with Perkins and Nick Collison.

And yes Ibaka is an overrated defender, the only things he's good at is shot blocking and weak-side defense. He's not a good man-to-man defender, nor is he a good post defender.

Nick Collison is a better defender than Ibaka.


----------



## Magic

Only bigs will ever win the DPOY. Lebron was amazing but since he isn't a big he won't win, same with Kobe back in the day, and Jordan/Pippen could have won some more as well.


----------



## Notorious

It's a shame that Tim Duncan never won a DPOY.

I think he should've had at least one of Ben Wallace's 4.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Hyped for the Clippers/Grizzlies game 2.


----------



## HardKoR

What a blowout. Spurs did great, Utah felt like they just didn't have it.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Personally I don't see why Lionel Hollins doesn't put Tony Allen on CP3 for the entire game. Conley can handle Foye/Nick Young.


----------



## Notorious

This doesn't look like the same Grizzlies team from game 1.

It's like the Clippers took their manhood in game 1.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Grizzles are a little sloppy early. They need to get Gay going, I don't think the Clippers have an answer for him, especially with Caron out now.

What in the fuck is wrong with Lionel Hollins? PUT. ALLEN. ON. PAUL.

fuck


----------



## StarzNBarz

PLAY GOMES!


----------



## Myst

I really don't get why Lionel Hollins doesn't like to play OJ Mayo more.


----------



## Notorious

The Clippers getting Beat LA chants disturbs me, it just doesn't seem right.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I'm going to be pissed if the Grizz blow another game..


----------



## Notorious

I do think a lot of people (Including myself) overrated the Grizzlies prior the playoffs.

Or maybe it's not that, maybe we just underrated the Clippers.

Edit: OH NO NOT BLEDSOE!


----------



## Zen

I'm scared of Spurs form.


----------



## Notorious

O.J. Mayo has played excellent defense tonight, I wish he played defense like that in every game.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Notorious said:


> I do think a lot of people (Including myself) overrated the Grizzlies prior the playoffs.
> 
> Or maybe it's not that, maybe we just underrated the Clippers.
> 
> Edit: OH NO NOT BLEDSOE!


Idk man, I really think the Grizz are the better team. They seem to get complacent at times, but they are top to bottom a much more talented team in my eyes. 

I still think they take this series in 6; would have been 5 without the game 1 collapse. The Clippers without Billups and now Butler just aint all that.


----------



## Oracle

nevermind delete


----------



## Notorious




----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Notorious said:


> O.J. Mayo has played excellent defense tonight, I wish he played defense like that in every game.


Agreed. CP3 is my guy but he couldn't do anything when Mayo was on him.


----------



## LarryCoon

A little off topic, but what is barring an Evan Turner for a Favors trade? Jazz have too many bigs, 76ers have too many wings.

Also, where do you guys rank Avery Bradley on PG defense?


----------



## Notorious

AB is top 5 defensive PG at worst.


----------



## Myst

Notorious said:


> AB is top 5 defensive PG at worst.


Agreed, he's hella athletic too.


----------



## RKO920

Knicks are better off with Amare Stopafire. Lets go Knicks.


----------



## Notorious

Despite earlier saying they wouldn't add anymore candidates, with injuries to the likes of Dwight Howard, Derrick Rose, Stephen Curry, LaMarcus Aldridge & Chauncey Billups, Team USA has added Anthony Davis and James Harden to the Olympic finalists list and they will be competing for a roster spot in Team USA training camp in late June/early July.

I don't think Harden will make the final roster but I think Davis will, #THEBROWFORUSA


----------



## Magic

Notorious said:


> AB is top 5 defensive PG at worst.


Rondo
Westbrook
CP3
Conley
Parker

are guys I think are better than him, he would be sixth on my list, and considering he's a back up PG that's pretty good. Shump is really great as well on defense.


----------



## Myers

:lmao:lmao


----------



## Notorious

Magic said:


> Rondo
> Westbrook
> CP3
> Conley
> Parker
> 
> are guys I think are better than him, he would be sixth on my list, and considering he's a back up PG that's pretty good. Shump is really great as well on defense.


I could see the first four but AB is a much better defender than Parker.

Parker's a pretty average defender.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Magic said:


> Rondo
> Westbrook
> CP3
> Conley
> Parker
> 
> are guys I think are better than him, he would be sixth on my list, and considering he's a back up PG that's pretty good. Shump is really great as well on defense.


Shumpert isn't much of a PG, but if he were considered one he would IMO be the best defensive 'PG' in the league.


----------



## Joel

Tyson Chandler has to be one of the most likeable basketballers.

Melo needs to start hitting shots.


----------



## tlk23

*- This week, we have a Sports Lounge EXTRA podcast with Travis Kriens' stories about the NBA and the Charlotte Bobcats. Featured: Telly Hughes becomes a celebrity, Rajon Rondo's workout routine and 'The Suit' stays golden. *
http://chirb.it/xqbBC9

*- On this week's Sports Lounge podcast, Travis Kriens is live and in studio. We talk about the SDSU-UND kerfuffle, the NFL Draft and the NBA.*
http://chirb.it/7tJpr2


----------



## Notorious

MSG crowd has been awesome.


----------



## Dub

fuck yes.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Notorious said:


> MSG crowd has been awesome.


Are they chanting 'asshole' at LB? That's what it sounds like to me


----------



## Oracle

Well done Miami giving the Knicks some false hope.


----------



## Notorious

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Are they chanting 'asshole' at LB? That's what it sounds like to me


Yep, straight up Attitude-Era Vince McMahon style asshole chant.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

lol, gotta love MSG


----------



## PRODIGY

Notorious said:


> Yep, straight up Attitude-Era Vince McMahon style asshole chant.


And that asshole and his team are gonna sweep their team right out the first round.


----------



## Dice Darwin

LarryCoon said:


> A little off topic, but what is barring an Evan Turner for a Favors trade? Jazz have too many bigs, 76ers have too many wings.
> 
> Also, where do you guys rank Avery Bradley on PG defense?


If anything, Philly should get rid of AI.


----------



## Joel

LolBron aint having the best times out there :lmao


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I'm loving this game. Looking like a 1990s playoff game.


----------



## Joel

Ok, he's LeBron again.

Sick dunk by JR.


----------



## Notorious

Dunk of the playoffs so far by Earl.


----------



## HotSauceCharlie




----------



## Notorious

Dagger.

Good night Knickerbockers.


----------



## PRODIGY

That's some D there.


----------



## Notorious




----------



## Oracle

Sweep incoming


----------



## Notorious

With the loss tonight, the Knicks have set the record for most consecutive playoffs losses in a row with 13.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Appropriate gif for tonight. Fitting that JR Smith is handling the ball.

I remember there was a huge Melo fan on this forum I used to post on who legit thought he was dead and made a thread about it. :lmao


----------



## Notorious

Your gif doesn't work  but I'm assuming it's the gif of Melo unconscious on the court while the game continues on.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Yup. It's that one.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I'm with Carlisle. These refs are fucking pathetic.


----------



## Bushmaster

lmao always laugh my ass off watching that Melo moment. Knicks look like they are done. Miami looks to be the team that will make it to the finals. Cannot see see Boston, Philly or Indy beating them. Bosh and Wade have been up and down too. NY was a dangerous team seeing as how Melo was the hottest player in all of basketball in april. But man that smothering D has slowed him down greatly. 30 points on 23 shots now 22 points on 20 plus shots right.


----------



## Magic

:lmao Melo has shot 22/64 with 12 turnovers to 6 assists. SUPERSTAR. 

Knicks need to blow it up because this team will never win anything, especially when they have to go against a much better big three in the East.


----------



## Notorious

The Knicks could've used their amnesty on Amar'e but yet they chose to amnesty Billups when they could've just bought him out or even better, not pick up his team option only to amnesty him.

I have a feeling someone will overpay and grab Lin.


----------



## Magic

The Knicks could have built around Amare instead of trading for Melo and ruining Amare in the process. hell, it doesn't even matter if Amare would have ended up like this as fastas he did, they would at least have Chandler and Gallo to build around, instead of absolutely nothing.


----------



## Notorious

Loved when Gallo came back to NY as a Nugget and the fans cheered more for him than Carmelo.

And not just Amar'e, but Lin and Fields both play better without Carmelo.


----------



## Magic

Everyone plays better without Melo on the floor, he plays for himself, not others.


----------



## StarzNBarz

Knicks were so much better with Chandler, Felton, Mozgov, Galo. Oh well its not like im mad haha.


----------



## Notorious

I never expected the Thunder would dominate the Mavs in this series, I expected it to be a lot closer.

Oh well, I'm looking forward to OKC vs. LA Lakers, I think it'll be a great series.

Anyway, a Hornets fansite is reporting that new owner Tom Benson plans on changing the team name and right now the two leading candidates are Angels and Spirit. Me personally, I prefer New Orleans Spirit over New Orleans Angels.


----------



## Magic

The first two games were close, it just went the Thunders' way. Now the Thunder are just dominating though, probably has to do with age because the Mavs' main guys are old as fuck.


----------



## MrMister

Mavs had a good run. They won one more championship than I thought they ever would.


----------



## Magic

tbf this is what we thought would happen last year to the Mavs against Portland, then they had a huge run. Looks like they just reverted to the way they use to be in the playoffs. 8*D


----------



## MrMister

They're old and tired. A championship takes a lot out of you. Plus OKC is just plain better this year. That has a lot to do with it.

I guess I'll kinda be rotting for OKC from here on out. They do have former Longhorn great Kevin Durant after all.


----------



## PRODIGY

Maybe Terry should have gotten another trophy tattooed on his arm this year.


----------



## Joel Anthony




----------



## Magic

:lmao man I love Bosh after the game.


----------



## Oracle

The playoffs so far have been terrible the only good games have been the first two OKC and Mavs other than that complete blowouts


----------



## Notorious

Clippers/Grizzlies has been entertaining so far.

Celtics/Hawks also has been a good series.

And even though they've all been blowouts, Spurs/Jazz series has been highly entertaining.


----------



## Magic

Hawks/Celtics have been close, but I didn't find either game particularly entertaining.


----------



## Notorious

Game 2 was highly entertaining. 

GODDAMMIT WE NEED A CELTICS SMILIE!


----------



## Magic

Get a superstar and maybe that will happen. :kobe


----------



## Notorious

Well we have Greg Stiemsma, that's close enough.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Grizz/Clippers has been the best series as I expected coming in. The two games in OKC were awesome as well, but the Thunder really put a stamp on that series tonight. I had no real expectations for the first round outside of that.. I wish they would change the opening round back to 5 game series tbh.


----------



## Zen

Notorious said:


> Clippers/Grizzlies has been entertaining so far.
> 
> Celtics/Hawks also has been a good series.
> 
> And even though they've all been blowouts, Spurs/Jazz series has been highly entertaining.


Very cose to call between Clippers/Grizzlies.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Grizzles all the way


----------



## Joel

Chi/Philly has been just sad 

Expect Bulls to bounce back and win tonight though. Still think they'll have enough to get past round 1.


----------



## Notorious

Ryan Anderson to be named Most Improved Player.

Not really mad that he won, he's had a very good year but I just feel like he didn't improve from last season he just got more minutes.

I think Bynum and Lin improved more than him but that's for another day.


----------



## LarryCoon

Notorious said:


> Ryan Anderson to be named Most Improved Player.
> 
> Not really mad that he won, he's had a very good year but I just feel like he didn't improve from last season he just got more minutes.
> 
> I think Bynum and Lin improved more than him but that's for another day.


Hard to say for Ryan. He's been like that towards the end of last year. Do we count that as last year or do we take the average of what he produced the prior year?


----------



## Notorious

This is what a NY Post columnist had to say about the Brooklyn Nets.



> As long as the Nets are allowing Jay-Z to call their marketing shots — what a shock that he chose black and white as the new team colors to stress, as the Nets explained, their new “urban” home — why not have him apply the full Jay-Z treatment?
> 
> Why the Brooklyn Nets when they can be the New York N——s? The cheerleaders could be the Brooklyn B—-hes or Hoes. Team logo? A 9 mm with hollow-tip shell casings strewn beneath. Wanna be Jay-Z hip? Then go all the way!
> 
> “I guess I won’t need my color TV anymore now that the Nets will be wearing black and white,’’ writes reader John Lynch.


I hope this stupid fuck gets fired. And smh at all of this over Jay-Z & that Russian guy choosing black and white colors.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

What a dipshit. I guess that guy didn't value his job very much.


----------



## Notorious

This was the final result for the Most Improved Player voting:
1. Ryan Anderson (260 points)
2. Ersan Ilyasova (159 points)
3. Nikola Pekovic (104 points)
4. Greg Monroe & Andrew Bynum (96 points)
6. Jeremy Lin (91 points)


----------



## Magic

How Bynum didn't win after going from a role player to a superstar is mind boggling.


----------



## Xile44

As long as Lin did not get it than, find. 

If G.Green got signed earlier he would have won.


----------



## StarzNBarz

Who saw Stoudemire's hand?










look it up for a bigger image. haha it looks really bad.


----------



## Notorious

NO! Not T-Mac


----------



## Notorious

Best GIF of the season by far, nothing comes close.


----------



## Magic

:lmao


----------



## Bogey

Notorious said:


> This is what a NY Post columnist had to say about the Brooklyn Nets.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this stupid fuck gets fired. And smh at all of this over Jay-Z & that Russian guy choosing black and white colors.


That writer is definitely wrong. The Nets really could've done better with their logo but it's far from terrible. It's just that in the media world we live in today, everything gets scrutinized by everyone. 

I just don't get why Jay-Z has so much importance with the Nets outside of being Jay-Z. He gets to have his cake and eat it too by saying he owns the Nets, "designing" their logos and being their mouthpiece when he owns a whopping 1% of the team.


----------



## Notorious

The Nets logo looks better on their apparel (I've seen it in person), then it does just as a picture by itself.


----------



## kobra860

Bogey said:


> That writer is definitely wrong. The Nets really could've done better with their logo but it's far from terrible. It's just that in the media world we live in today, everything gets scrutinized by everyone.
> 
> I just don't get why Jay-Z has so much importance with the Nets outside of being Jay-Z. He gets to have his cake and eat it too by saying he owns the Nets, "designing" their logos and being their mouthpiece when he owns a whopping 1% of the team.


It makes sense. He's a famous person from Brooklyn so it would make sense to have him play a role in creating a marketable image for the team in its new location. 

The writer was stupid for his comments. We already know that Jay-Z's lyrics and song content aren't squeaky clean in any way but as a businessman he's no slouch.


----------



## Magic

I think the Celtics should consider trading Rondo again, Bradley seems like he could become better than Rondo in the long run. He has a better jumper, he can drive, he plays amazing defense as well, and he is a pretty good rebounder. The only thing he would have to imrpove on is his playmaking.


----------



## Notorious

We can keep both Rondo and Bradley.

AB is not a PG. He's a SG.

They play their best when they're playing together, they feed off of each other.


----------



## Joel

Man, Watson is choking in this series.

Noah may have just fucked his ankle. And the majority of the Sixer fans cheer for the injury. You stay classy, Philli.


----------



## Joel

These refs are fucking shit :no:


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Notorious said:


> We can keep both Rondo and Bradley.
> 
> AB is not a PG. He's a SG.
> 
> They play their best when they're playing together, they feed off of each other.


Definitely. Bradley is not a PG at all


----------



## Notorious

For the 8958591324134314th time this season Doc Rivers draws up a Paul Pierce iso for the last shot at the buzzer to either win or tie game...he misses every single time.

He should've gave the ball to Ray.


----------



## Notorious

Rondo has to lead the league in blown layups in crunch time.


----------



## Joel

Thibs sending out injured players now...

I know Joa wanted to help the team, but surely as coach Thibs could told him that he doesn't want to risk his health?


----------



## Notorious

Apparently Avery Bradley hurt his shoulder tonight.

Fuck my life.


----------



## Joel

Well that was shit. Way to choke in the 4th.


----------



## Notorious

The Nuggets are raping the Lakers and Mike Brown is laughing :lmao


----------



## Magic




----------



## Notorious

JaVale McGee has hands down the most passionate mother in the NBA. :lmao


----------



## Myst

Damn these bipolar Lakers.


----------



## HardKoR

Wow. Total meltdown by the Lakers. Their bigs are just too slow for faster paced teams, and their bench is shallow so the starters playing lots of minutes.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Yeah, Lakers weren't at the top of their game tonight. Brown made some questionable decisions too. I don't know why Ebanks got such limited time since he was pretty good the first two games. He could at least shoot the mid range jumper when they double teamed off of him. Steve Blake had no business playing the entire 4th either. 

Denver showed heart but they have abysmal bigs on offense and terrible perimeter shooting. I love Faried's hustle though, dude really gets on the offensive glass and McGee played like a BEAST. 

LA will probably take game 4, can't see them having another letdown like this.


----------



## Myst

Caron Butler is going to play tonight. Which means he won't be wearing his lucky suit... I guess we can expect a Grizzlies win today.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

JJ Redick in the building watup son


----------



## Notorious

This has been an entertaining game.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

The Pacers are massive 4th quarter choke artists

Goddamnit Jameer. I didn't want this shit in OT, now we will miss the start of Memphis/LA


----------



## Champ

overtime


----------



## Headliner

I thought this game was over. Good comeback by Orlando. Nelson should of took it to the hole instead of settling for that turn around jumper at the end.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

ESPNews here I come.

Butler is a tough bastard.

two quick buckets for Z-Bo is a great sign for Memphis


----------



## Notorious

Sorry Indy/Orlando but Clippers-Grizzlies are can't miss games.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Griffin is so scared to shoot a jumper rofl.

Z-BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Notorious

Gasol and Z-Bo are literally giving Blake Griffin room to shoot a jumper and he's scared to take the jumper.

Every single field goal he has this series has been in the paint, and only one outside of the restricted area.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Griffin is such a bitch. Z-Bo is is in his head

wtf is that Conley?


----------



## Champ

pacers take it


----------



## Notorious

Glen Davis looked like he was about to cry.


----------



## StarzNBarz

Yea. He's a very emotional player. I'm sure everyone remembers KG making him cry.


----------



## TJChurch

Notorious said:


> This is what a NY Post columnist had to say about the Brooklyn Nets.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this stupid fuck gets fired. And smh at all of this over Jay-Z & that Russian guy choosing black and white colors.


I read the same quotes on wrestlezone; Guy also wrote a lot about Benoit & other wrestling topics.

Still amazed, offhand, that the Denver Nuggets have apparently lengthened their name to the "Denver Nugget-some help from the officials".


----------



## Headliner

That's why he's Big Baby.


----------



## StarzNBarz

Now you know how the Kings felt in 2002 

No Laker fan has a right to talk about bad officiating.


----------



## TJChurch

StarzNBarz said:


> No Laker fan has a right to talk about bad officiating.


Correction: EVERY one does. If the Artest/MWP bit wasn't proof, last night had equal parts bad calls & some utter lack of calls.


----------



## Magic

Yeah Lakers' fans have no right to talk about bad officiating. we've had some unfair calls go our way over the years. Last night was a bad officiated game, oh well, we've had some go our way too.

Btw, Celtic fans also have no right to talk about bad officiating, you guys have received the same type of calls since the big three formed.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Clippers are pouring in 3's right now. Grizzles need to get their shit together.


----------



## HardKoR

TJChurch said:


> Correction: *EVERY one does.* If the Artest/MWP bit wasn't proof, last night had equal parts bad calls & some utter lack of calls.


So in turn, everyone has a bad nights of officiating. The problem with the Lakers is they just expect calls, instead of changing their attitude about the game. They didn't hustle, they just figured there would be a call and give up the play. I agreed that there was some obvious fouls last night not called. But you got to admit there are nights when you can't even sneeze or fart next to Kobe without getting a whistle.


----------



## TJChurch

HardKoR said:


> So in turn, everyone has a bad nights of officiating. The problem with the Lakers is they just expect calls, instead of changing their attitude about the game. They didn't hustle, they just figured there would be a call and give up the play. I agreed that there was some obvious fouls last night not called. But you got to admit there are nights when you can't even sneeze or fart next to Kobe without getting a whistle.


Perhaps.... But the same can be said for guys facing Lebron, or half the other "name" players in the league.

By that thought, it's a big circle: We expect them now because we got that & more during Game/Series X.

Personally, I watched a bit of ESPN earlier, & I am hoping it comes to fruition that we win this series, & face OKC in the next one.


----------



## Notorious

Blake should've gotten another tech but I understand, NBA refs don't want to eject anyone not named Paul Pierce in a playoff game.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Notorious said:


> Blake should've gotten another tech but I understand, NBA refs don't want to eject anyone not named Paul Pierce in a playoff game.


What did he do? I was making a sandwich

Speights what in the fuck is wrong with you??


----------



## Headliner

Good finish to the half by BLAKE. This crowd has been great.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Speights went full retard.

1.) Worst pass ever
2.) Why do you not HACK Griffin at the rim there? You can't just gift him that dunk when he is a god awful FT shooter

Memphis needs to run their entire offense through Gasol. Depending on who is on him he is either going to A.) Have the space to hit the mid range B.) Get to the rim C.) Get to the line and if none of those things happen, he is a great passer out of the post.


----------



## Magic

So Griffin apparently has been useless all year in the fourth (like 2.5 PPG in the fourth) and Jordan is getting benched in favor of Reggie Evans. Reggie fucking Evans. all he does is rebound, Jordan is getting paid 10 million just to sit on the bench for a guy that gets paid minimum.

And I agree with dolph, they need to run their offense through Gasol.


----------



## Oracle

Memphis is the most overrated team in the league 

1 FG in the 4th quater is unacceptable


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Another horrendous 4th quarter collapse by Memphis. 

So much talent, but poor coaching IMO. Hollins doesn't impress me in the slightest.


----------



## Oracle

wow rudy


----------



## Joel

This series is nuts.


----------



## Zen

Wow Clippers scraped through


----------



## kobra860

Hypnotiq said:


> Memphis is the most overrated team in the league
> 
> 1 FG in the 4th quater is unacceptable


I didn't know that anyone rated Memphis highly at all. On paper they don't really look like a strong team.


----------



## Champ

Hypnotiq said:


> Memphis is the most overrated team in the league
> 
> 1 FG in the 4th quater is unacceptable


how does that make sense

I saw rudy nail two triples in a minute


----------



## Dice Darwin

Grizz are the Hawks of the West. And Rudy Gay is their Joe Johnson.


----------



## Headliner

JAMES FUCKING HARDEN AND HIS FUCKING BEARD.

OKC coming hard. Not sure if Dallas can hang on.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Insane comeback by the Thunder right now.

That Grizz/Hawks comparison is great. 

I thought Grizz played pretty poorly. They made some dumb, unforced turnovers throughout the game, failed to execute fastbreak opportunities, their perimter players took too much time on the clock and didn't feed the big men enough. The game probably wouldn't have been that close had the Clippers not shot such poorly from the line. Also, this series shows what a dependable offensive threat/superstar type player can do for you down the stretch. Grizz are clearly lacking in that department while Clippers have CP3 to rely on.

EDIT: Harden is amazing right now and this is a bad call on Ibaka, not a foul.


----------



## Headliner

Good night Dallas. To the old folks home you go.:lol


----------



## Oracle

RIP Dallas 

Harden wat a machine


----------



## Magic

so happy, even though Thunder will be a much harder matchup for the Lakers. Dallas getting swept is awesome, mostly because of what they did to us last year.


----------



## JSL

Headliner said:


> Good night Dallas. To the old folks home you go.:lol


(Y)

James Harden played like a beast. Hopefully Lakers can win game 4 in Denver and end it in 5 at LA.


----------



## StarzNBarz

Looks like the Thunder found their new point guard. HARDEN!


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

The only thing that will save the Knicks today from getting swept is the miraculous return of Jeremy Lin ..and I doubt that's happening.

Anyways, Predictions for tmr are Celtics, Nuggets and Sixers to all walk away with W's.


----------



## Zen

Canadian said:


> The only thing that will save the Knicks today from getting swept is the miraculous return of Jeremy Lin ..and I doubt that's happening.
> 
> Anyways, Predictions for tmr are Celtics, Nuggets and Sixers to all walk away with W's.


Too late for even that now.


----------



## Notorious

James Harden, ladies and gentleman.

Should've been an All-Star this year.

Now ok Miami, sweep those New York Knickerbockers for the lulz.


----------



## HoHo

Time to play the game Sixers, let's go!!!


----------



## Notorious

There must be something in the water in Chicago.


----------



## HoHo

I know right, Deng was aching in pain for a moment, Sixers looking good early, but I don't get happy, cause the Bulls have the talent to come back.


----------



## Magic

Notorious said:


> James Harden, ladies and gentleman.
> 
> Should've been an All-Star this year.
> 
> Now ok Miami, sweep those New York Knickerbockers for the lulz.


And who would he have replaced?


----------



## Notorious

Nash or Dirk.


----------



## TJChurch

It's not a question of if, but when the Lakers will win the series... And then HOW "MWP" & Harden will greet each other.


----------



## Myst

Baron's knee injury looked BAD on that replay. Wow.


----------



## StarzNBarz

"Anthony missed Stoudemire cutting to the rim!"

No he didn't. he just didn't wanna pass the ball. :lol


----------



## Myst

Damn, LeBron plays the decoy again. Didn't even touch the ball on that last possession.


----------



## Notorious

LeBron should've gotten the last shot.


----------



## RKO920

Example A of why I defend Melo. Came through in the clutch today beside the free throws. I still can't wait to get rid of Stat though. Happy the playoff drought is over.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

LeBron definitely should've taken the last shot. Still can't get over that sick lay up he made adjusting in mid air finishing after contact with his off hand. Insane strength and concentration to pull it off and he hit a 3 a minute earlier too. No reason to not have the last play run for him. Wade didn't even create a good look. Amare of all people was able to play good defense on him and cut off his penetration.



RKO920 said:


> Example A of why I defend Melo. Came through in the clutch today beside the free throws. I still can't wait to get rid of Stat though. Happy the playoff drought is over.


No doubt, he was great today but you can't really excuse his game one and game three showings. He'll have his nights but he's a streaky player since he relies on isos so much. He doesn't really do much other than score although I gotta admit he plays good defense when matched up against an offensive threat like LeBron tonight.


----------



## TJChurch

If you've been to Cavs games as much as I have, you have plenty of reasons to "not have the last play run for him".


----------



## Champ

he was way more clutch than unclutch in cleveland


----------



## TJChurch

Champ said:


> he was way more clutch than unclutch in cleveland


Clearly posted by a person who doesn't live here, & yet gives a crap... Two things we don't have in common.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Great feed from Rondo to KG, Bradley making them pay for playing off of him. Crowd is hot and Boston looking great early on.


----------



## chronoxiong

Congrats to the Knicks for going on a journey through the decade before finally winning another Playoff game. It was an entertaining game too.


----------



## Notorious

Headband Rondo + Based Pierce + Doodler Doodling = Hawks Better Eat Their Vitamins and Say Their Prayers


----------



## Joel Anthony

chronoxiong said:


> Congrats to the Knicks for going on a journey through the decade before finally winning another Playoff game. It was an entertaining game too.


Truth. Born in NY, raised in S.FLA -- I could never hate on the Knicks beating us ESPECIALLY since we're going to eventually [should] wrap this up in the 5th game. Woke up figuring that we'd win a tough game instead lost a tough one. 

About the LeBron should've taken the last shot thing -- I don't mind that nearly as much as I despised seeing Battier on Carmelo late. LeBron should have been the one sticking Melo. I love what Battier's brought to the team this year, he's been tough in his older age but c'mon.. LeBron's gotta take that responsibility. :cuss:

Good to see Horford back though.

And Noah getting hurt was crazy. Rose is the MVP of that team, but Noah is right there for what he brings defensively and his passion and intensity. Tough shit.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Notorious said:


> Headband Rondo + Based Pierce + Doodler Doodling = Hawks Better Eat Their Vitamins and Say Their Prayers


Notorious at it again. Pierce gets injured few minutes later he says this.


----------



## Champ

tj you're from cleveland you're cool


----------



## Notorious

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Notorious at it again. Pierce gets injured few minutes later he says this.


Pierce is perfectly fine.


----------



## Champ

did he return perfectly normal after being carried out on a wheelchair


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Notorious said:


> Pierce is perfectly fine.


I got trolled bro. This is not fair.


----------



## Joel

Joel Anthony said:


> And Noah getting hurt was crazy. Rose is the MVP of that team, but Noah is right there for what he brings defensively and his passion and intensity. Tough shit.


This is so true. If Noah didn't get hurt, we would have won Game 3 and taken back homecourt. But what happened was Boozer didn't step up when we needed him (did the same tonight) and we're going home early. 

But whatcha gonna to do?


----------



## Notorious

That's because Pierce was never hurt, he just faked his injury like he does with every injury he has, even when he got stabbed.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Notorious said:


> That's because Pierce was never hurt, he just faked his injury like he does with every injury he has, even when he got stabbed.


----------



## Notorious

I hope you know I was being sarcastic but either way, great GIF.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Lol, I knew. This one is better but I get the feeling you aren't going to dig it as much. 8*D


----------



## Notorious




----------



## TJChurch

Champ said:


> tj you're from cleveland you're cool


Actually, I've lived about an hour from Cleveland my whole life. Even so, I am cooler than Lebron could ever hope to be. (Medically blocked from competition, or I'd be a better basketball player, too.)


----------



## Notorious

Oh my god. :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Dice Darwin

Some women can't hold their liquor. Nothing new.


----------



## Zen

Lakers are barely keeping the Nuggests at bay, almost the final minute.


----------



## Brye

Enlighten me on how that wasn't a foul on Pau?


----------



## Notorious

Better luck next year Nuggets.

I know George Karl loves the whole "No superstar" thing but the Nuggets need a superstar. They have a perfect group of role players to build around a young superstar.


----------



## Magic

Gallo should become their superstar, but he really needs to be consistent with his jumper. Lawson also seems like he has the potential to become a superstar. There is nothing wrong with the current group except they're young and inexperienced.



Brye said:


> Enlighten me on how that wasn't a foul on Pau?


he had no reason to lay there for the whole possession and act like he just got shot. Right when the timeout was called he got up and walked off and was fine. It also wasn't really that hard of a screen, the shoulder didn't really seem intentional.


----------



## Notorious

Gallo flopped on that Pau play.

He got up when the timeout was called like nothing happened.


----------



## Zen

Melo was beast that game.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

:lmao @ drunk lady

baron davis' knee looked real bad when i saw the replay of that play.


----------



## StarzNBarz

She wasn't drunk she has mental problems, guys.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

i would too if i gave birth to javale mcgee


----------



## Magic

Apparently that lady was also Kenyon Martin's stalker and was shouting at the bench asking for him. She sounds pretty fucked up, how in the world did she afford those seats.


----------



## TJChurch

Brye said:


> Enlighten me on how that wasn't a foul on Pau?


Easy; It was in Denver.

Ask Vince McMahon or the beer vendors; Nothing goes right in Denver in the postseason. That's why the Lakers will end the series in LA.


----------



## Brye

I agree he oversold it but I still felt that it was deserving of a foul. I guess I can understand it not being called. Just got caught up in the moment.


----------



## Doddsy_V1

When you flop like that you don't deserve a call


----------



## Dice Darwin

Only quality flopping should be rewarded. That wasn't quality.


----------



## StarzNBarz

^Yes. Like Reggie Evans.


----------



## TJChurch

Doddsy_V1 said:


> When you flop like that you don't deserve a call


It shouldn't take flopping like that to get that call.


----------



## Notorious

Tears.


----------



## Notorious

Also, today is the 10 year anniversary of one of the greatest moments in NBA history.


----------



## HoHo

Good times, a era in Sixers history that will be truely remembered.I rememeber watching it live, and my mouth dropping, since then the Sixers franchise have been average at best, I think will this year playoff run, the city is getting behind and supporting the Sixers strong again.


----------



## Notorious

The Sixers still are an average team, the only reason they're getting past the 2nd round is because of how banged up the Bulls are.

They just happened to get lucky with all the Bulls injuries.


----------



## HoHo

Still as a whole, I look at the Sixers and see greatness, and light at the end of the tunnel if they can keep the core together, and get another consistent scorer in the offseason.


----------



## Bogey

Notorious said:


> Gallo flopped on that Pau play.
> 
> He got up when the timeout was called like nothing happened.


It was a flop but it looked like he might have got the wind knocked out of him pretty good.


----------



## Notorious

ho ho inc said:


> Still as a whole, I look at the Sixers and see greatness, and light at the end of the tunnel if they can keep the core together, and get another consistent scorer in the offseason.


Well it's being reported that they're gonna try to trade Iggy during the offseason, preferably for a big man because they're gonna try to build around Jrue, ET and I guess Thad & Lou. But more so Jrue & ET.

They originally were in serious discussions with the Warriors before the lockout started for a Iggy/Ellis swap but the deal fell through.


----------



## Joel

ho ho inc said:


> Good times, a era in Sixers history that will be truely remembered.I rememeber watching it live, and my mouth dropping, since then the Sixers franchise have been average at best, I think will this year playoff run, the city is getting behind and supporting the Sixers strong again.


I like the Sixers and everything, but you just profited on Rose being injury prone this whole season. And if that wasn't enough, we lose our 2nd/3rd best player in Noah.

Can't see Sixers causing Celtics much of a problem.


----------



## Notorious

The Knicks have announced that yesterday Baron Davis suffered a torn ACL, torn MCL and partially torn platella. He'll be out for at least 12 months.

We might have seen the last of B-Diddy.


----------



## Magic

Didn't Celtics lose 3/4 of the games against the Sixers?


----------



## Joel

I believe so. But that was when they were still finding themselves and Philly were flying high around the 3rd and 4th seed.

A lot has changed.


----------



## Magic

I think 2 of the wins came after the all star break. Not that much has changed, I could easily see the Sixers winning a series with the Celtics.


----------



## Notorious

We played Philly 3 times and they beat us twice.

The first game was before the All-Star break when we were still playing shitty and below .500 and they blew us out.

Second game we were beating them until Pietrus had that freak injury and then Celtics just left the game mentally & emotionally and Philly proceeded to win big again.

Third game was when we were rolling and we blew Philly out.

There was never a close game but statistics show that Philly stands no chance against Boston in crunch time.


----------



## HardKoR

That was fucking intense. Spurs almost screwed that up. Refs sucked it on both sides of the court. I'll talk the sweep and the free coffee tomorrow 8*D


----------



## Notorious

Congrats to the Spurs, they better pray the Clippers beat Memphis.

Although in the back of my mind I think if they face the Grizz again they'll beat them this year. People tend to forget that probably the biggest reason why Memphis won is because of Manu having a broken arm.


----------



## HardKoR

Agreed, I'm more confident the spurs can take the clippers, but I think they should be fine against the grizzlies.

Btw the spurs bench scoring 57 is absolutely crazy.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I don't see the Spurs struggling with Memphis or LA in the 2nd round.


----------



## Notorious

Either we really overrated the Grizzlies or we really underrated the Clippers.


----------



## Zen

Notorious said:


> Either we really overrated the Grizzlies or we really underrated the Clippers.


more people underrated Clippers..not me though.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

If anything I've underrated CP3. I'm sorry but the team around him just isn't that talented, but he wills them to wins. 

Obviously I know Paul is great, but he is probably the 3rd best player in the league.


----------



## Notorious

He's a top 5 player at worst and obviously the best PG in the NBA.

I'm starting to become a believer in the Grizzlies-Hawks comparison. Now that I think about it I could very well see that happening. As in every year the Grizzlies are around the 3rd-5th seeds, and don't get past the 2nd round but they keep the same core around without making any significant improvements to help the team become serious contenders.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I've been complaining about him quite a bit in this thread, and I really think Lionel Hollins is a big part of the problem.

also not that you need me to point it out, but being a top 3-5 seed in the west is much more impressive than in the East. Memphis is a much much better team than Atlanta. I think if they would run their offense through Gasol more often they would be on their way to winning this series fairly easily.


----------



## Notorious

Can you explain to me what you mean by that?


----------



## Magic

Notorious said:


> He's a top 5 player at worst and obviously the best PG in the NBA.
> 
> I'm starting to become a believer in the Grizzlies-Hawks comparison. Now that I think about it I could very well see that happening. As in every year the Grizzlies are around the 3rd-5th seeds, and don't get past the 2nd round but they keep the same core around without making any significant improvements to help the team become serious contenders.


Grizzlies and Hawks comparison is fucking retarded. I can't stress that enough. 

What do you mean every year the Grizzlies are around the 3-5 seeds? This is the FIRST year that they've been that high. Last year they were the 8th seed. Their core is still young and improving and they have had to deal with 2 major injuries in the last 2 years that have fucked them over chemistry wise. The major difference between the Hawks/Grizzlies is that the Grizzlies have a PG and have a C(not a PF playing C). That will help them get far in the playoffs. Spurs/Lakers/Mavs on done in 2 years time; Thunder/Grizzles/Clippers(possibly Jazz) are going to be the top teams in the West very soon.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Notorious said:


> Can you explain to me what you mean by that?


What I mean by what? Why I think Hollins sucks?


----------



## Notorious

I was saying I could see that happening in the future.

@Dolph'sZiggler: Yeah about Hollins.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

His rotations always seem off to me, I don't understand why they don't involve Gasol more, I don't understand why he refuses to put his best defender (Allen) on Paul more often, his team constantly loses focus during the course of games... I just think he is crap.


----------



## Notorious

This game has had so many fouls.


----------



## TJChurch

When "Raw" was over, watched Artest make appearance he was originally going to make around time of suspension... Not bad. Among other things, accused Harden of being a guy that flops a lot when anyone hits him. Also, said he didn't know much about what happened until at least next day, & that he hasn't even tried to contact Harden in case they may have to play each other yet this year (which I am hoping for).


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Double T's for that? My God the NBA is soft as hell. These are the damn PLAYOFFS refs, get the fuck out of here.


----------



## StarzNBarz

Dang, Clips Griz another close game. All 4 games so far have been close down the stretch.


----------



## Notorious

The Grizzlies will lose if it's a close game down the stretch. They can't beat CP3 in crunch time.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Notorious said:


> The Grizzlies will lose if it's a close game down the stretch. They can't beat CP3 in crunch time.


Not to mention they have about 5 guys with 4 fouls and they will be fouling out soon with the way this game has been called.


----------



## Notorious

Is Rudy Gay like 5-30 tonight?

The 4th quarter of a playoff game and Lionel Hollins has Dante Cunningham, Hamed Haddadi and Quincy Pondexter in. WUT DA HELL?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Notorious said:


> Is Rudy Gay like 5-30 tonight?
> 
> The 4th quarter of a playoff game and Lionel Hollins has Dante Cunningham, Hamed Haddadi and Quincy Pondexter in. WUT DA HELL?


I was about to mention this. Hadabbi was in for the first 5 minutes of the quarter, and now it's the last half of the 4th and Hollins still has Dante Cunningham in. WTF IS WRONG WITH THIS MAN

also Gay is 4-20. Good God.


----------



## StarzNBarz

Nick Young for Brian Cook.

Sounds like a deal, guys?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Rudy Gay is playing like such an asshole right now. It's painful to watch.

Tony Allen on Chris Paul and he forces him into a long, contested jumper. OMG HOLLINS WHAT A BRILLIANT MOVE

HELL YEA CONLEY. Memphis always has a run in them when they go down 10-12 points. Let's see if they suck dick in crunch time like they have for the most part in the first 3 games.


----------



## StarzNBarz

Reggie Evans looks like the captain of a prison team.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

StarzNBarz said:


> Reggie Evans looks like the captain of a prison team.


lmao.

Allen is such a beast on defense.


----------



## Notorious

Maybe that's why Reggie loves Chris Kaman's balls.

Anyway, WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT LIONEL HOLLINS? Rudy Gay is 6-100,000,000 tonight and you choose to go with a Rudy iso on Kenyon Martin, arguably the Clippers best defensive player.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Lionel Hollins doesn't have an abundance of logic. I'm not sure if he has any of it tbh.

I fucking hate you so much Reggie Evans.

Griffin with a fucking BLATANT push off on Gasol to get that rebound. I hate the fuckign clippers

GTFO OF HERE YOU UGLY BASTARD. hate him so much.

Ugh. can't wait to see San Antonio beat the brakes off of these douchebags.


----------



## Oracle

Chris Paul GOD mode activated


----------



## Myst

Hollins should be fired. How has he not taught his players that CP3 loves to go to his right?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Myst said:


> Hollins should be fired.


Could not agree more.


----------



## Magic

Grizzles game one is going to haunt them.


----------



## Oracle

Well Clippers vs Spurs should be good viewing


----------



## Myst

Marc Gasol has been awful this series, well, ever since the 3rd quarter of game 1.


----------



## Myers

Props to the clippers in this series, even though I hate them and their stupid bandwagoning fans.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

I don't think Gasol has been that bad, it's more of an issue of establishing him in the offense. Playing an inside-out game instead of overdribbling and shot jacking from the perimeter. This especially holds true for Rudy Gay and their coaching was disappointing as well although VDN is just as bad as Hollins. Terrible rotations and little to no set plays. 

CP3 was great in OT, just too clutch although he messed up on the last play in regulation.

:lmao @ this flop though. Good thing he looked up to see it was a ref.


----------



## WahhWahh

I don't want to like CP3 but his clutch-ness makes it so hard.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Hypnotiq said:


> Well Clippers vs Spurs should be good viewing


If you like to see the Clippers get beat down.

Which I do, so I agree. It will be fun to see.


----------



## Zen

A lot of make or break games tomorrow.


----------



## Oracle

All finish except Boston


----------



## Notorious

Chris Paul you're the best PG in the NBA, and a top 5 player. You don't have to do stuff like this.


----------



## Myst

Notorious said:


> Chris Paul you're the best PG in the NBA, and a top 5 player. You don't have to do stuff like this.


So true. The flopping makes it so hard to like him. Sucks cause he's probably the best closer in the league along with being the best overall PG in the league.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

All of the Clippers are floppers

I loved when OJ hit Paul with a knee to the balls


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

These first round playoffs have been so one sided. I could actually see the conference semi finals being one sided as well because that just seems to be how it goes. Especially in the Eastern Conference. The only series I'm really not sure about will be Clippers/Spurs once Clippers close out the Grizzlies.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> These first round playoffs have been so one sided. I could actually see the conference semi finals being one sided as well because that just seems to be how it goes. Especially in the Eastern Conference. The only series I'm really not sure about will be Clippers/Spurs once Clippers close out the Grizzlies.


Lakers/Thunder should be good.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> These first round playoffs have been so one sided. I could actually see the conference semi finals being one sided as well because that just seems to be how it goes. Especially in the Eastern Conference. The only series I'm really not sure about will be Clippers/Spurs once Clippers close out the Grizzlies.


Really? That's a first, everybody assumes Spurs will sweep the Clippers, I don't see why they assume that.. I personally hope Clippers beat them, not only because I'm supporting them to win everything but just to shut people up as well.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Lakers/Thunder should be good.


Sure it'll be entertaining stuff but can you really see Kobe and the Lakers winning the series , I can't. Maybe it'll go 6 or 7 games but I wouldn't count out the possibility of the Thunder winning all 4 either.

Yeah and Canadian the Clippers have a very good chance at beating the Spurs. Spurs won all 4 games against the Jazz but they beat the Jazz. While the Clippers were not a scary team going into the playoffs they look as dominant as any other team right now closing out games against the Grizzlies who IMO have the tools to beat the Spurs in the second round if they were able to beat the Clippers. So yes the Clippers have a high chance to beat the Spurs but the Spurs are still the favorite because on paper somebody has to be the favorite. If the Clippers can go to San Antonio and win games then it will be deja vu all over again.


----------



## Notorious

Canadian said:


> Really? That's a first, everybody assumes Spurs will sweep the Clippers, I don't see why they assume that.. I personally hope Clippers beat them, not only because I'm supporting them to win everything but just to shut people up as well.


How will the Clippers winning shut people up?

Majority of people that hate the Clippers hate them because of their flopping. Them winning and staying in the playoffs longer isn't gonna shut people up about the main reason they hate them.


----------



## Perfect Poster

Fuck the haters. I love CP3 and Griffin and would lmao if they went deeper than the Lakers.


----------



## BrahmaBull12

I think the Thunder/Laker series all depends on Bynum and if he can have those monster games, also how well the defense on KD/Westbrook is gonna be. I sadly think Session's will be locked down by RWestbrook though.


----------



## Xile44

Doesn't look like his year.....


----------



## Oracle

Terrible coaching from Vogel


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

BrahmaBull12 said:


> I think the Thunder/Laker series all depends on Bynum and if he can have those monster games, also how well the defense on KD/Westbrook is gonna be. I sadly think Session's will be locked down by RWestbrook though.


He won't. If he has a monster quarter or half he'll get tired like he usually does in big time games. Coach Brown will start benching him or else he'll get very sloppy turning the ball over and the last thing you want is to make mistakes up against the Thunder.

By the way is Meta World Peace coming back for the Thunder? If so I could see the Thunder winning based on kharma alone.


----------



## Magic

:lmao Karma

but yeah, you're so right. Your opinion has a lot of credibility after all and you always seem to be right. Such as when you predicted Nuggets in 5, Hawks in 5, Grizzles in 4, Bulls in 7, Knicks in 7, and Magic in 7. You only mentioned to get series right, the Spurs/Thunder, and even then you thought the series would be competitive and go to 6.


----------



## Notorious

What was the point of Vogel subbing in the scrubs for 15 seconds, just to dribble the clock out?

But anyway, congrats Indy. Happy for your team.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Congrats to the Pacers but the Magic are the welcome mats of the Eastern Conference. Magic were the worst team in the entire playoffs along with the Jazz. Pacers gonna get raped now by the Heat.


----------



## Oracle

Feelsgoodman


----------



## Bogey

Notorious said:


> How will the Clippers winning shut people up?
> 
> Majority of people that hate the Clippers hate them because of their flopping. Them winning and staying in the playoffs longer isn't gonna shut people up about the main reason they hate them.


I hate Blake Griffin. He's just a fucktard to me. I hate the Lakers as well but the NBA royally fucked them over with the Chris Paul deal.


----------



## Notorious

Both deals sucked but the Clippers deal was better IMO.

The Hornets got Eric Gordon and they've got a top 3 pick in the draft as well as a top 10 pick.


----------



## Oracle

What a shit ending


----------



## Rush

:lmao Rondo you spaz.


----------



## Magic

no one cares if it was better, notorious, that Lakers got fucked over big time. I've gotten in over it, but it was still a load of shit.

Rondo couldn't get past two bigs. :lmao

I'm sure a healthy Hawks would have dismantled the Celtics. Too bad we'll never know now.


----------



## Notorious

That was great defense by Horford & Smith, quit being a blind hater.


----------



## Magic

It was a mismatch nevertheless and he couldn't take advantage. Hell, he couldn't do anything except lose the ball and turn it over.


----------



## Notorious

How is being borderline trapped by one of the top defensive players in the NBA in Josh Smith and then Al Horford who's a good defender in his own right, a mismatch?

The only complaint I have is that Rondo should've at least chucked up a bad shot, rather than nothing at all.


----------



## Myst

JaVale McGee is the god of goaltending. Dude is hilarious.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

mcgee goaltending :lmao


----------



## TJChurch

I was watching guys on ESPN discuss "flopping" this afternoon. Don't think I had heard/read the term at all in NBA discussion before this postseason. That said, I watched the whole first quarter of the Laker game, & literally forgot there were officials; Is reminding me of "Apprentice" or some reality show, where someone at the network told the officials they need this series to go longer. (Especially funny, since Kerr said one of the Nuggets told another country's paper he knew in the previous game they'd get no calls against LA.)


----------



## Zen

Bulls kee their hopes alive!


----------



## StarzNBarz

fav mcgee goaltend:


----------



## Myst

Lakers look like shit in the 3rd.


----------



## TJChurch

Myst said:


> Lakers look like shit in the 3rd.


My cable switched-over to a sitcom repeat a few minutes ago; Almost as funny as whatever game those same officials I commented on previously are watching/working.


----------



## Dice Darwin

Lakers dropping two games on purpose, so they get Metta back for game 1 against the Thunder.


----------



## TJChurch

Dice Darwin said:


> Lakers dropping two games on purpose, so they get Metta back for game 1 against the Thunder.


Makes me laugh I'm discussing this on a wrestling forum, as I often have similar thoughts watching matches... I'd agree, but _no_ team could be as bad as they're looking intentionally.

Besides, if it were only one game against them, maybe... But every series has a minimum # of games, so he will surely play them.


----------



## Notorious

Andre Miller is underrated.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

Notorious said:


> Andre Miller is underrated.


For sure, him and Jameer Nelson both.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

This is the way I was expecting Denver to play the entire series and win. Los Angeles is coming apart here. Even if they could win game 6 they have no chance against the Thunder. Just as I was saying 4 and out against Durant and Westbrook and that is if they can win games 6 and 7 here.


----------



## Notorious

MOTHERFUCKING MCGEE!!!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Lakers are like the Yankees of the NBA. When they win they win big and act like the greatest basketball organization of all time (see 2009, 2010, and early 2000's with Shaq) but when they lose they always underachieve to a more talented fundamental team and cry about it. Not trying to say they lost this series with Denver still trailing 2-3 but you gotta question what they'll be able to do if they win this series and have to face OKC.


----------



## Myst

Lol, Lakers decide to 'try' once the game is practically over.


----------



## Myst

Holy shit, KOBE!


----------



## Aid

Those Kobe 3's were gorgeous.


----------



## Notorious

Kobe did a great job getting the Lakers back in it, now let's see if he can finish the job.


----------



## Myst

Bynum's awful help D, specifically on Andre Miller pretty much cost Lakers the game. Oh and not to mention him letting JaVale McGee of all people go off. 

OMG SESSIONS!


----------



## Oracle

ughh only one game finished today i want the first round to end already


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

MCGEE!


----------



## Myst

Damn, so close to OT.


May 8th is just unlucky for the Lakers. Got swept by the Mavs on the same date last year. Unfortunately, May 8th is also my birthday. So yeah, fuck you Lakers!


----------



## chronoxiong

Does anyone here watch Inside the NBA on TNT? Basically the post game shows? I ask because I noticed that Shaq talks a little too much at times. He seems to keep iterating that he used to be a Champion, bringing up his experiences as if he's being interviewed. I hate that as he makes himself look above Charles Barkley and it's not right. I wished TNT didn't hire Shaq yet and let him learn from ESPN or another network first. Now the post game show feels awkward at times and not entertaining as it used to be.


----------



## Brye

Shit myself 14 times in the final two minutes of that game. Not that I'm cleaned up, WHAT A GAME!

Hoping Denver can pull one out at home.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

chronoxiong said:


> Does anyone here watch Inside the NBA on TNT? Basically the post game shows? I ask because I noticed that Shaq talks a little too much at times. He seems to keep iterating that he used to be a Champion, bringing up his experiences as if he's being interviewed. I hate that as he makes himself look above Charles Barkley and it's not right. I wished TNT didn't hire Shaq yet and let him learn from ESPN or another network first. Now the post game show feels awkward at times and not entertaining as it used to be.


Yeah, I agree. Shaq comes off as a very insecure guy. He doesn't really add much to the show outside of the occasional one liner that will get a chuckle out of you. Kenny and Chuck definitely know more about the game and have better chemistry. They should replace him with Payton. He was great when he was there.


----------



## Myst

chronoxiong said:


> Does anyone here watch Inside the NBA on TNT? Basically the post game shows? I ask because I noticed that Shaq talks a little too much at times. He seems to keep iterating that he used to be a Champion, bringing up his experiences as if he's being interviewed. I hate that as he makes himself look above Charles Barkley and it's not right. I wished TNT didn't hire Shaq yet and let him learn from ESPN or another network first. Now the post game show feels awkward at times and not entertaining as it used to be.


Totally agree.


Shaq has a huge ego which he tries to feed constantly by going on and on about what he accomplished in the league and how he was better than Chuck/Kenny. I liked him early on though, since he wasn't talking as much and was just observing or just commenting here & there. Now it's just irritating listening to him talk about his rings or his stats, etc. 


I think NBA/TNT should just relegate Shaq to NBATV for a year or two and just let EJ, Kenny, and Chuck do their thing. It'll help Shaq gain some experience and who knows, maybe he would then stop interjecting his accomplishments into whatever he's talking about all the time. And if they REALLY want a 4th member, just bring on Chris Webber. He's much better than Shaq and I think he has better chemistry with EJ, Kenny, and Chuck.


Aside from Shaq, I absolutely love Inside the NBA. Miles better than ESPN/ABC's crap pregame show(s).


----------



## TJChurch

Myst said:


> Aside from Shaq, I absolutely love Inside the NBA. Miles better than ESPN/ABC's crap pregame show(s).


Really?! I can't stand their pre-or-postgame shows. I keep wishing they'd play all playoff games on weekends, & give it all to Magic, Wilbon, & the other guys on ABC's shows.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

TJChurch said:


> Really?! I can't stand their pre-or-postgame shows. I keep wishing they'd play all playoff games on weekends, & give it all to Magic, Wilbon, & the other guys on ABC's shows.


Are you shitting me? Wilbon is a fucking jerkoff. I'd rather listen to Chuck talk about his diet than Wilbon talk about basketball.

Chuck & Kenny are awesome. TNT >>>>>>>> ABC


----------



## Myst

TJChurch said:


> Really?! I can't stand their pre-or-postgame shows. I keep wishing they'd play all playoff games on weekends, & give it all to Magic, Wilbon, & the other guys on ABC's shows.


I feel the exact opposite. Inside the NBA just flat out provides more entertainment. The guys on ESPN just try too hard to be professional and serious which results in an overall boring experience for me. I might be a little bit bias since I can't stand Chris 'Sources' Broussard and Jon Barry who is almost as boring his brother Brent. I don't mind Magic or Wilbon (I like PTI). I wish Magic would just let loose though, feels like he's holding back a bit of his personality due to the tone of the show.


I know the guys on Inside the NBA don't take themselves too seriously but that lighthearted tone/mood just makes the show much more enjoyable. 


I guess it's just a matter of what kinda pre/post game show you want/like.


----------



## chronoxiong

I'm glad you all feel the same way I do. They should've never pushed C-Webb down to do play-by-play as he had great chemistry with Kenny and Chuck. But then again, C-Webb does a good job on play-by-play too. Shaq should've never been added to the team though. He is really putting too much attention on himself when he speaks and it makes Kenny look bad and it makes it worst for Chuck since he's never won a Title. I hope TNT realizes this error and demotes Shaq so he can learn the proper way.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Myst said:


> I feel the exact opposite. Inside the NBA just flat out provides more entertainment. The guys on ESPN just try too hard to be professional and serious which results in an overall boring experience for me. I might be a little bit bias since I can't stand Chris 'Sources' Broussard and Jon Barry who is almost as boring his brother Brent. I don't mind Magic or Wilbon (I like PTI). I wish Magic would just let loose though, feels like he's holding back a bit of his personality due to the tone of the show.
> 
> 
> I know the guys on Inside the NBA don't take themselves too seriously but that lighthearted tone/mood just makes the show much more enjoyable.
> 
> 
> I guess it's just a matter of what kinda pre/post game show you want/like.


I find Brent on NBATV to be a lot cooler than John on ESPN/ABC.



chronoxiong said:


> I'm glad you all feel the same way I do. They should've never pushed C-Webb down to do play-by-play as he had great chemistry with Kenny and Chuck. But then again, C-Webb does a good job on play-by-play too. Shaq should've never been added to the team though. He is really putting too much attention on himself when he speaks and it makes Kenny look bad and it makes it worst for Chuck since he's never won a Title. I hope TNT realizes this error and demotes Shaq so he can learn the proper way.


Agreed on all accounts. C-Webb is pretty damn awesome. Loved him as a player, love him as an analyst. 

Also agree on Shaq. He was throw straight to the top without any experience, and he sucks, flat out. He doesn't add anything to the awesomeness that is Inside the NBA


----------



## Myst

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> I find Brent on NBATV to be a lot cooler than John on ESPN/ABC.



He's not awful or anything but his face just screams 'boring'.


----------



## Brye

I like Magic Johnson but overall I think the TNT shows are better. I find Charles awesome whether he's being serious or funny. Certainly the more comical of the two shows, imo.


----------



## Dice Darwin

TNT crew treats basketball like a game. ESPN crew treats basketball like a business.


----------



## StarzNBarz

What you talkin about? Shaq is hilarious.


----------



## WahhWahh

When did McGee get traded (and who did the Nuggets trade for him)?


----------



## Notorious

Trade deadline, Nuggets traded Nene.


----------



## HardKoR

Not a big fan of watching the games on ESPN or TNT, unfortunately FSSW won't be showing the Spurs games the rest of the season. Sean Elliot and Bill Land are hilarious, I'll take TNT over ESPN though.


----------



## Stax Classic

Notorious said:


> Trade deadline, Nuggets traded Nene.


The trade that changed the playoffs, Clippers also got Nick Young in that trade.

Also, I fucking thought Sessions had the OT sender at the buzzer there! He's pretty clutch in his own right. Had me going back at youtubing a couple of his shots, Bucks vs Wizards buzzer beater and Battle in Seattle from college which is ultimate clutch.

It's amazing to see how far Sessions and McGee have come from college. I never thought Javale would put things together like this.


----------



## Brye

Javale is still dumb as fuck but I'll admit he's playing better.


----------



## Myst

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> The trade that changed the playoffs, Clippers also got Nick Young in that trade.
> 
> Also, I fucking thought Sessions had the OT sender at the buzzer there! He's pretty clutch in his own right. Had me going back at youtubing a couple of his shots, Bucks vs Wizards buzzer beater and Battle in Seattle from college which is ultimate clutch.
> 
> It's amazing to see how far Sessions and McGee have come from college. I never thought Javale would put things together like this.


I thought the same thing! Sessions is actually a REALLY good jump shooter when he's set/spotting up. Not very good off the dribble however. I thought Sessions definitely had it after the Kobe miss. 


And you're spot on about the trades. Clippers absolutely would not have won game 1 vs Grizz if Swaggy P (Young) didn't make 3 straight three's in the 4th. I don't get why he isn't playing though, dude has been on FIRE vs Grizz. JaVale is also the difference for the Nuggets, along with Faried. I think Lakers would've won in 5 games if they didn't have JaVale go out there and own Bynum. Nene can't/wouldn't do shit against the length.


----------



## Notorious

JaVale just secured his 10 mil a year contract with this series.

If DeAndre Jordan gets paid that much, why not McGee?


----------



## Xile44

Total games missed by the whole NBA = 3,353 games all from 304 players.

One game injuries = increased by 63% from last year

Games missed due to injury or illness:

Nets- 248 (16 players)

Hornets- 218 (11 players)

Timberwolves- 180 (12 players)

Bobcats -159 (12 players)

Wizards – 155 (10 players)

Hawks – 149 (10 players)

Knicks- 144 (9 players)

Warriors – 140 (10 players)

Celtics – 134 (11 players)

Cavs – 131 (10 players)

Nuggets- 126 (9 players)


Here are some notable season ending injuries. The Nets led the league with 6 players.

Derrick Rose season ending 

Dwight Howard season ending

Ricky Rubio season ending

Jeff Green season ending

Iman Shumpert season ending

Baron Davis season ending

Brook Lopez season ending


----------



## Notorious

Rubio 
Shump 
FUTURE


----------



## StarzNBarz

Why are you so sad about Rubio and Shumpert. Jeff Green is out for the season. With a full training camp and season he wouldve improved the celtics so much more. Imagine him being out there instead of Pietrus, Pavlovich, or Daniels.


----------



## TJChurch

Myst said:


> I feel the exact opposite. Inside the NBA just flat out provides more entertainment. The guys on ESPN just try too hard to be professional and serious which results in an overall boring experience for me.


I agree the TNT guys in most cases provide a lot of entertainment. However, that is why I watch the games. When I watch a pre/post-game show or something, I want to hear a lot of news & stats; Stupid me, but that's why I thought they hired guys like Kennny or Shaq.

Also, watched "Horn" & (some of) "PTI" today. It was the first I heard about Bynum's closeout comments, but I especially enjoyed the guys on "Horn" discussing Game 7. Last I checked, there is still a Game 6 first, & the Lakers could finish the series there. The guys on ESPN had a lot of stats that made it look doubtful, but this time yesterday, I didn't think I'd be watching a Game 6.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction




----------



## RKO920

J.R. Smith needs to fall in a hole.


----------



## Notorious

StarzNBarz said:


> Why are you so sad about Rubio and Shumpert. Jeff Green is out for the season. With a full training camp and season he wouldve improved the celtics so much more. Imagine him being out there instead of Pietrus, Pavlovich, or Daniels.


I like Shump and Rubio is my favorite non-Celtic.

Pietrus still would've played if Jeff didn't get hurt. Pietrus would've likely been the backup SG, only negative to that is that AB probably would have never gotten his chance, at least not this season.


----------



## Magic

Hey flex, hey, hey, how about them Knicks getting out of the first round? Oh wait. :kobe3


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

My man Mac Gasol pepping early.

KEEP HIM INVOLVED HOLLINS YOU DIP SHIT


----------



## Bogey

TJChurch said:


> I agree the TNT guys in most cases provide a lot of entertainment. However, that is why I watch the games. When I watch a pre/post-game show or something, I want to hear a lot of news & stats; Stupid me, but that's why I thought they hired guys like Kennny or Shaq.
> 
> Also, watched "Horn" & (some of) "PTI" today. It was the first I heard about Bynum's closeout comments, but I especially enjoyed the guys on "Horn" discussing Game 7. Last I checked, there is still a Game 6 first, & the Lakers could finish the series there. The guys on ESPN had a lot of stats that made it look doubtful, but this time yesterday, I didn't think I'd be watching a Game 6.


I like Barkley and Shaq on TNT pretty much. Greg Anthony has to go. He's not on their level and doesn't offer much to that show.


BrosOfDestruction said:


>


:lmao


RKO920 said:


> J.R. Smith needs to fall in a hole.


I'll copy what I posted to my friend on FB who's a fan of Smith. "Jr Smith sucks though. He's good in spurts but he does some stupid shit".


Magic said:


> Hey flex, hey, hey, how about them Knicks getting out of the first round? Oh wait. :kobe3


I'm pretty sure no one saw the Knicks beating the Heat. It would've been utter humiliation for Miami and possibly one of the biggest upsets ever. That said I'm glad the Knicks at least showed some fight and didn't lay down and die. They need to get rid of Bibby and Smith pronto and try to get a decent point guard.


----------



## Notorious

Reggie Evans has been the Clippers 2nd best player this series.

The Celtics were so close to signing him, I wish the deal never fell through. Yeah he flops but the guy is the perfect intangibles player.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Grizzlies finally playing like the should have been all series. The only other time we've seen it was the first 3 quarters of game 1


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Grizzlies effort is top notch right now but they're actually feeding their big men which is the biggest difference. Marc and Zbo really feasted on Griffin in this quarter whose defense is comically bad.


----------



## Joel

Z-BO has initiated BEAST MODE tonight.

Marc Gasol taking care of business too.


----------



## Notorious

The Grizzlies play better when Rudy Gay doesn't shoot as much or dare I say it, when he's not playing.


----------



## Magic

Bogey said:


> I'm pretty sure no one saw the Knicks beating the Heat. It would've been utter humiliation for Miami and possibly one of the biggest upsets ever. That said I'm glad the Knicks at least showed some fight and didn't lay down and die. They need to get rid of Bibby and Smith pronto and try to get a decent point guard.


He said that they would make it past the first round. pretty sure this was when they weren't even in the top 8 in the East so he obviously expected them to do something great and they didn't. [email protected]


----------



## Joel Anthony

BrosOfDestruction said:


>


:cuss:****** BETTER SHOW SOME RESPECT.*:cuss:

Best part is after Battier whiffs, he whiffs again, and then grabs Amare's shorts to pull himself up. Amare's still furious at the Heat since Pat Riley saw he was a shell of his former self during the Summer of LeBron Free Agency 7 Rings Sweepstakes and didn't even give him a thought in signing.

Pacers should be another 5 gamer. Overall they play better team ball, better defensively, better rebounding, it could go six if they get hot at home but see no reason why we can't sweep or close in 5. Definitely can't sleep on their bench.

Would be nice to see the Grizz win these next two and force a 7. That Game 1 choke was fucking horrible. Z-Bo just went the fuck in in the 1st.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Notorious said:


> The Grizzlies play better when Rudy Gay doesn't shoot as much or dare I say it, when he's not playing.


Gay just needs to learn how to work his game within the flow of their offense.

He gets too caught up playing 1 on 1 iso ball and it's just not needed when they have 2 awesome bigs and other capable players like the Grizzlies do

EDIT: like C-Webb just said, surprise surprise, pass it out, repost, get it back and get an easy shot. Share the rock Rudy, you will be much better off for it.


----------



## Bushmaster

i made a bet that Heat will beat Indy in 5. What do you guys think.


----------



## Notorious

That's a good bet, I think the Heat will win in 5 or 6.

Back to the Grizz-Clippers game, oh Memphis...Why has Hollins kept Z-Bo out for so long?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Notorious said:


> That's a good bet, I think the Heat will win in 5 or 6.
> 
> Back to the Grizz-Clippers game, oh Memphis...Why has Hollins kept Z-Bo out for so long?


Gotta give the stud Dante Cunningham his run.. not like Memphis could ever blow a 20 point lead. right? RIGHT? GUIZ??

as far as Miami/Indiana.. I think the Heat in 5 is a pretty safe bet. I remember watching them play in a regular season game in Indiana this year and Miami absolutely throttled them.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Caron Butler is a got damn warrior.


----------



## Hajduk1911

thank God the Knicks are out, never seen a fanbase so giddy because they won one pointless playoff game, you would have thought the Knicks won the championship


----------



## Brye

I think I'll say Heat in six but if they go up 2-0 then I could see it ending in five.


----------



## Myst

Hajduk1911 said:


> thank God the Knicks are out, never seen a fanbase so giddy because they won one pointless playoff game, you would have thought the Knicks won the championship


Can't blame them all that much. I mean, they went an entire decade with out a single win in the playoffs + the Isiah Thomas era. That's tough, especially for a passionate fan base.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

:lmao Chris Paul sucks chants.

Love it. My dude making them mad.


----------



## Notorious

Blake faking an injury.

How pathetic.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

Clippers cant seem to comeback..


----------



## Notorious

DeAndre Jordan has 1 point and 0 rebounds in 18 minutes of play tonight.

Oh did I mention that he gets paid 10 mil a year?


----------



## Rush

Notorious said:


> Blake faking an injury.
> 
> How pathetic.


:kobe

Memphis are god awful at closing games out.


----------



## Zen

Dam Clippers...


----------



## chronoxiong

Amare: "Need some help man?"
Shane: "Yeah."
Amare: "Never mind. You just flopped."
Shane: "At least I didn't punch a fire extinguisher."


----------



## Dice Darwin

STAT would've blew his back out helping Battier up.


----------



## StarzNBarz

It was pathetic to hear Memphis fans booing Griffin when he was hurt. They should be ashamed of themselves. No matter how much you hate a player from an opposing team there is absolutely no reason to boo when they are hurt.


----------



## Magic

meh, I kind of expected this reaction? he went from the league's most loved player last year(well until the rigged dunk competition) to one of most hated because of his excessive flopping, offensive fouls, and whining.


----------



## Zen

The Motto


----------



## Notorious

James Harden has officially been named Sixth Man of the Year.

Congrats beard, it'll be interesting to see if OKC can find a way to keep Durant, Westbrook, Ibaka and Harden.


Also, Chris "Birdman" Andersen's home was investigated for child pornography.


----------



## WahhWahh

Why is Harden still a 6th man anyway?


----------



## Notorious

Because without Harden, the Thunder have pretty much no bench scorers.

Also adding to the fact that this season (And my fantasy teams can agree with this), Harden played much better off the bench than as a starter.


----------



## Brye

Plus Thabo is a really good defender that can shut down some of the better SGs in the league when he's in.


----------



## Notorious

Thabo isn't a really good defender Brye.

He's an excellent defender.


----------



## WahhWahh

I think they'll trade off Harden. They're so beast with Durant, Westbrook, Ibaka and Harden, one of them has to go considering Harden's stock is rapidly rising. He could probably be the #1 player for a few of the lower teams. Dat recruiting excellency of OKC.


----------



## Notorious

I think with OKC Ibaka is more likely to leave than Harden.

Some team will pay big money for Ibaka.

Although a part of me would like to see Harden leave because I think he has the potential to be a great #1 option on a playoff team.


----------



## WahhWahh

If Ibaka leaves I'll be surprised. Considering Harden and Durant play in similar roles, Westbrook is the PG so he's virtually safe but Ibaka is the best big man on the team, whereas Harden's in Durant's shadow.


----------



## Magic

They need Harden to space the floor and basically be a combination of Durant/Westbrook's strengths on offense which is good jump shooting mixed with driving and a good ability to playmake. 

They need to retain both tbh, but they probably won't be able to or won't want to pay that much money which is stupid imo.


----------



## StarzNBarz

They can pay Harden and keep everyone. They just need to sign everyone else on their bench for the league minimum.

Man, I wonder if Sam Presti regrets paying Perkins that much.


----------



## Notorious

Durant and Westbrook both have max contracts, Harden & Ibaka will probably get pretty big contracts too.

The only way possible to keep all is like you said StarzNBarz, is to have the rest of the league be minimum players.

But who knows, maybe Harden or Ibaka will take a pay cut so they can keep the same core? Also pretty sure OKC can still amnesty Perkins if they want to.


----------



## Joel

CJ gave the ball to Asik when we were one point up with 7 seconds to go... What the fuck?! WHAT THE FUCK?!


----------



## CamillePunk

Joel said:


> CJ gave the ball to Asik when we were one point up with 7 seconds to go... What the fuck?! WHAT THE FUCK?!


What was THAT? I couldn't believe that shit. Felt like the Bulls had the game won. Total bonehead mistake and it just cost them the series.


----------



## El Conquistador

I'll just say I can't remember a season in Chicago sports as somber as this one, with the exception of the 03 Cubs. So many expectations crushed when one player went down. Not to discredit the other guys but they just aren't talented enough without Derrick. Special shout out to a few guys:

Luol Deng: sacrificed so much this year. Played with a broken wrist, broken ligaments in his hand. Led the entire NBA in MPG when he could have shut himself down and collect his fat paychecks. Guy is the consummate professional.

Omer Asik: finally were able to get the glimpse of him as our starting center, albeit, not under the circumstances I would have liked. I personally am a huge fan and think he's every bit as good as Noah defensively. He gave huge minutes. For a guy like him to step up when called upon, despite only averaging 15 minutes a night and consequently being exhausted in the playoffs because of his lack of play, great job. I'm looking for big things out of Asik in the future.

Taj Gibson: my favorite Bull aside from Derrick. Glad to see Thibs' sit Boozer's worthless ass down. This guy brings a lot of heart and has a good all-around game. Hoping to see the Bulls open up more playing time for him by amnestying Boozer. This is another guy who dedicated himself to the cause. Better than the starter on his team, injures himself in the playoffs, yet keeps conforming and being a team player. Kudos, Taj.

For the bad,

Carlos Boozer: please go. Your 30/10 games against the Phoenix Suns and Milwaukee Bucks don't mean anything to us Chicago sports fans. As the moments get bigger, the Booz' gets smaller. Absolutely shameful defense and no real effort to turn that around. You aren't the scape goat and I refuse to blame everything on you.

CJ Watson: extremely disappointing playoffs for Watson. He proved how expendable he is. This guy can't be a starter every night. 2/11 shooting night in and night out? Who are you, JR Smith? Sayonara. You won't be coming back.


----------



## Aid

Joel said:


> CJ gave the ball to Asik when we were one point up with 7 seconds to go... What the fuck?! WHAT THE FUCK?!


I cried when that happened. It was so sad to see someone make such a boneheaded mistake in such a critical moment in a critical game.


----------



## Magic

the only thing that I'm really mad about is that the Bulls were the only true challenge to the Heat before Rose's injury.

im still amused by them being out in the first round though.


----------



## Oracle

Philly vs Hawks 2nd round :lmao 

would gladly scrape my eyeballs out before id watch that


----------



## Brye

Hypnotiq said:


> Philly vs Hawks 2nd round :lmao
> 
> would gladly scrape my eyeballs out before id watch that


That ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Dice Darwin

Maestro said:


> Carlos Boozer: please go. Your 30/10 games against the Phoenix Suns and Milwaukee Bucks don't mean anything to us Chicago sports fans. As the moments get bigger, the Booz' gets smaller. Absolutely shameful defense and no real effort to turn that around. You aren't the scape goat and I refuse to blame everything on you.


The Bulls will never be any better with Boozer than Utah was.


----------



## Brye

Holy shit awesome opening from Denver. If they can keep scoring like this that would be just wonderful.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Not a good night for clutch Free Throw shooting. 

Josh Smith is a fool for taking that fade a way... dude should never shoot the ball. Hawks had hella momentum after taking the lead late and squandered it all on horrific shot choices but that would be what they are all about. 

Someone tell KG he's not 26 years old anymore too.


----------



## TJChurch

I caught the TNT "Game Break" & all (thus far) of the Laker fgame.

1] Am convinced Kobe may not have ever actually been sick; Just a cover for when he doesn't play well tonight.

2] Part of me wants to see us close it tonight, but already doubting it will happen. Why not close it in front of the home fans, & maybe get MWP back for the end of the series?

3] Heard someone early in the game (commentator, I think) talk about how Denver can win tonight & the series. They may do the former, but not the latter.


----------



## Myst

Jordan Hill > Pau Gasol. 



Pau is so garbage.


----------



## TJChurch

Myst said:


> Pau is so garbage.


That claim is ironic, considering the claim itself is the true trash.


----------



## Brye

I'm thoroughly enjoying this game. Even if Denver goes down in game 7, they fought their asses off to get there.


----------



## TJChurch

I stopped watching the game at the half.

When I was watching, however, I wondered why so much anti-Laker tweeting was going on. Let us not forget the calls (or lack thereof) by officials effect the stats, as well as the overall game... Which is to say nothing of the elevation, & related differences in air & whatnot.


----------



## Keyblade

Gotta hand it to the Nuggets. They fought back and forced a game 7. Now let's see if they can go all the way.


----------



## Myst

TJChurch said:


> That claim is ironic, considering the claim itself is the true trash.


I'm guessing you didn't watch last year's playoffs then? There's a reason Lakers tried to trade him away.


----------



## TJChurch

Myst said:


> I'm guessing you didn't watch last year's playoffs then? There's a reason Lakers tried to trade him away.


Makes sense you would say that, based on your earlier post.

That said, I was not a big fan of losing Walton, Fisher, or Odom (through the various ways we did), & that may never change.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

Luke was a great benchwarmer for the lakers


----------



## TJChurch

GD said:


> Luke was a great benchwarmer for the lakers


The way he looked at the start of the game tonight, I would've said the same about Kobe.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

kwame brown former laker great


----------



## TJChurch

GD said:


> kwame brown former laker great


Wasn't he a guy Jordan played a part in drafting, who ended-up busting like Greg Oden?


----------



## Zen

Make or break for Lakers now, losing at home....not an option


----------



## TJChurch

Matador said:


> Make or break for Lakers now, losing at home....not an option


Then I guess there's not really an "or" question; Is there?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

TJChurch said:


> Wasn't he a guy Jordan played a part in drafting, who ended-up busting like Greg Oden?


scored on his own basket as a member of the lakers yes.


----------



## TJChurch

GD said:


> scored on his own basket as a member of the lakers yes.


:shocked:I was unaware he had scored _any_ pro points.


----------



## StarzNBarz

lakers suck dick fuck the lakers.


----------



## TJChurch

StarzNBarz said:


> lakers suck dick fuck the lakers.


Celtic avatar, green lettering in sig... All connects to jealousy.


----------



## StarzNBarz

Jealous of what?

CELTICS have more banners.
CELTICS have better fans.
CELTICS have more hall of famers.
CELTICS have more retired numbers.
CELTICS have a better court.
CELTICS have a better coach.
CELTICS are the greatest franchise in NBA history.


----------



## TJChurch

StarzNBarz said:


> Jealous of what?
> 
> CELTICS have more banners.
> *CELTICS have better fans.*
> CELTICS have more hall of famers.
> CELTICS have more retired numbers.
> *CELTICS have a better court.
> CELTICS have a better coach.
> CELTICS are the greatest franchise in NBA history*.


Nice to see you have no hesitation about mixing facts & opinions.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

Although he may consider them the greatest franchise in NBA history (something that I agree with), they do have more titles than the Lakers, therefor, are the better franchise.


----------



## TJChurch

GD said:


> Although he may consider them the greatest franchise in NBA history (something that I agree with), they do have more titles than the Lakers, therefor, are the better franchise.


It doesn't matter if you have 0 people agreeing with you, 50 million, or somewhere in the middle... Opinions are opinions, facts are facts, & nothing will ever switch them.


----------



## Magic

they are not a better franchise, they have more championships but that's only because one guy led to 11 of them when the league was hardly competitive.

The Lakers have been a consistent FORCE in the last 65 years. They only have FIVE lottery appearances. They have gone to far more finals than anyone, had far more playoff appearances, and had more superstars than any other franchise. They are the definition of consistency and greatness. You may consider this heavy bias, but I'm not really biased in most of opinions. They have dominated the league for a long time and that's a fact.


----------



## Magic

And the Lakers have more hall of fame players too.


----------



## Myst

GD said:


> Although he may consider them the greatest franchise in NBA history (something that I agree with), they do have more titles than the Lakers, therefor, are the better franchise.


Thanks, Bill Russell. 



Out of their 17 NBA championships, *Celtics have won just 6 in the past 40+ years and only 1 in the past 20+ years*. Most of the Celtics' "glory" have all come from the "_prehistoric_" 1960's Russell era. I don't want to discredit Russell as he is clearly the greatest winner in NBA history but seriously? Back then the NBA consisted of essentially just 10-ish teams and the league was much less competitive then it is now or was in the Magic/Jordan/Bird era.


Obviously, you can't ignore history even if it's considered 'prehistoric' but in the past 40 years, Lakers have easily been a much more dominant franchise.


----------



## Dice Darwin

This man made the Lakers greater.


----------



## Joel

StarzNBarz said:


> Jealous of what?
> 
> CELTICS have more banners.
> CELTICS have better fans.
> CELTICS have more hall of famers.
> CELTICS have more retired numbers.
> CELTICS have a better court.
> CELTICS have a better coach.
> CELTICS are the greatest franchise in NBA history.


The GOAT also played for the Celtics... GD's avi.

Watson came out and apologised for being shit. Nothing from Boozer along those lines yet :hmm:


----------



## Stax Classic

To be fair to Kwame Brown, he's a pretty good defensive center, but not much else.


----------



## Irish Jet

StarzNBarz said:


> Jealous of what?


:kobe


----------



## Notorious

The Celtics are 9-3 all time in the Finals against the Lakers.

And to the person who said they were only 10 teams so the competition was weaker, wouldn't it be the other way around? With only 10 teams wouldn't it mean there was more competition? I mean, imagine if in today's era there were only 10-12 teams instead of 30. Anyone who says the league would be more competitive with 30 teams than it would be with 10-12 is sadly mistaken.


----------



## Brye

Notorious said:


> The Celtics are 9-3 all time in the Finals against the Lakers.
> 
> And to the person who said they were only 10 teams so the competition was weaker, wouldn't it be the other way around? With only 10 teams wouldn't it mean there was more competition? I mean, imagine if in today's era there were only 10-12 teams instead of 30. Anyone who says the league would be more competitive with 30 teams than it would be with 10-12 is sadly mistaken.


I'm not too familiar with the NBA that far back but I think I remember hearing that of the 12 teams, most of the top talent were on 3 or 4 teams. Not entirely sure if that's true though. So I mean in that sense, the league would be weaker then but I agree with what you're saying if I'm wrong.


----------



## Notorious

Even then if the majority of the All-Stars were on 4 teams let's say, that means the Celtics were beating stacked teams.

I know for a fact that the Celtics beat on more than one occasion a Lakers team that had Wilt Chamberlain, Jerry West, Elgin Baylor and Gail Goodrich (I met Goodrich btw, he's a really nice guy).


----------



## Champ

http://espn.go.com/nba/playoffs/201...vogel-says-miami-heat-biggest-floppers-league

vogel probably hasn't watched the clippers play this season


----------



## Myst

Notorious said:


> The Celtics are 9-3 all time in the Finals against the Lakers.
> 
> And to the person who said they were only 10 teams so the competition was weaker, wouldn't it be the other way around? With only 10 teams wouldn't it mean there was more competition? I mean, imagine if in today's era there were only 10-12 teams instead of 30. Anyone who says the league would be more competitive with 30 teams than it would be with 10-12 is sadly mistaken.


Lakers are up 3-2 if you exclude Russell's era. Which again means in the past 40+ years, Lakers have consistently been the more dominant franchise overall.



The Finals back then were pretty much a 2 horse race, kind of like Real Madrid vs Barcelona in La Liga. The 'road' (if you can even call it that) to the Finals were much easier. Top teams like the Celtics even got byes and went straight to the conference/division Finals. So all they had to do was beat 1 team and they're in the Finals. 

Talent is also more spread out now with more teams, that way not one or two teams (like the Celtics) consist of a bunch of HoF level talent and get to the Finals just about ever year. 



Still, none of that takes away from my point of that the Lakers have been a more consistent/dominant franchise throughout the ENTIRE history of the NBA . Celtics' domination pretty much only comes from that one era.


edit:


Notorious said:


> Even then if the majority of the All-Stars were on 4 teams let's say, that means the Celtics were beating stacked teams.
> 
> I know for a fact that the Celtics beat on more than one occasion a Lakers team that had Wilt Chamberlain, Jerry West, Elgin Baylor and Gail Goodrich (I met Goodrich btw, he's a really nice guy).



Goodrich didn't join Elgin and Jerry until 1965 and he left in the 1968; when Wilt joined the team. Goodrich cameback in 1970 while Wilt was on the team. So yeah, Celtics never played the Lakers in the Finals while they had all 4 of Jerry West, Elgin Baylor, Wilt Chamberlain, and Gail Goodrich.


Most of the losses Lakers had vs Celtics came when it was just Jerry/Baylor vs Celtics.


----------



## Notorious

Why exclude Russell's era?

Last time I checked the NBA didn't start in 1980.

I don't see the problem with counting Bill Russell's rings. Laker fans have no issue counting the 4 rings they won before Russell was even drafted.

If you're taking away the Celtics most dominant era in Bill Russell's (Mid 50's through 1960's), then I guess it's only fair to take away the rings from the Lakers two most dominant decades in the 80's & 2000's.


----------



## Myst

Notorious said:


> Why exclude Russell's era?
> 
> Last time I checked the NBA didn't start in 1980.
> 
> I don't see the problem with counting Bill Russell's rings. Laker fans have no issue counting the 4 rings they won before Russell was even drafted.
> 
> If you're taking away the Celtics most dominant era in Bill Russell's (Mid 50's through 1960's), then I guess it's only fair to take away the rings from the Lakers two most dominant decades in the 80's & 2000's.


You clearly don't get the point. If you exclude that specific era, Lakers have easily been the better franchise. Lakers have dominated the NBA THROUGHOUT its history while Celtics' domination always falls back on that one specific era, Russell's era. 


1950s: *Lakers* > Celtics
1960s: Lakers < *Celtics*
1970s: Lakers = Celtics - Could go either way.
1980s: *Lakers* > Celtics
1990s: *Lakers* > Celtics
2000s: *Lakers* > Celtics.


Pretty obvious, really. Celtics have only been the better franchise in 1 decade.


----------



## Notorious

But yet we have the better Finals record as well as the better all time head to head record vs. the Lakers.


----------



## Myst

Notorious said:


> But yet we have the better Finals record as well as the better all time head to head record vs. the Lakers.





Myst said:


> Thanks, Bill Russell.



Oh and...




Myst said:


> Lakers are up 3-2 if you exclude Russell's era.



Which means Lakers have had the better record vs Celtics in the Finals from 1970-2012.


----------



## Notorious

Bill Russell only played for the Celtics for 13 years, the NBA has existed for over 60 years, so I don't see how you're using him as an excuse as to why we have a better all time head-to-head record, regular season and playoffs combined.

And last time I checked the NBA didn't start in 1970.


----------



## Myst

Notorious said:


> *Bill Russell only played for the Celtics for 13 years, the NBA has existed for over 60 years*, so I don't see how you're using him as an excuse as to why we have a better all time head-to-head record, regular season and playoffs combined.
> 
> And last time I checked the NBA didn't start in 1970.


Those 13 years were pretty much the only time period where the Celtics were better than the Lakers. That's exactly my point though, the NBA has existed over 60 years and Lakers have been better (championships) for essentially 40 or 50 of those 60.



Myst said:


> 1950s: Lakers > Celtics
> 1960s: Lakers < Celtics
> 1970s: Lakers = Celtics - Could go either way.
> 1980s: Lakers > Celtics
> 1990s: Lakers > Celtics
> 2000s: Lakers > Celtics.



I'd rather rely on what happened in the _overall_ history of the NBA instead of just one single decade (1960s) to determine the better franchise.


----------



## Notorious

The Celtics have a *better* all-time head to head record, both regular season and playoffs combined throughout the 62+ years of the NBA.

You saying that 13 years of Bill Russell is the sole reason why the Celtics have a better head to head record through over 300 games played?

GTFO.


----------



## Myst

Notorious said:


> The Celtics have a *better* all-time head to head record, both regular season and playoffs combined throughout the 62+ years of the NBA.
> 
> *You saying that 13 years of Bill Russell is the sole reason why the Celtics have a better head to head record* through over 300 games played?
> 
> GTFO.


Lol thought this was about the best franchise in NBA history and not Lakers vs Celtics head to head regular season. My bad on that. 





Don't give a shit about the regular season head to head tbh, it doesn't really even matter. However, lets look at the Finals head to head. Celtics are 9-3 overall, great (thanks, Bill Russell). 43-31 is the record in terms of games. Now, how many of those were in the Russell era (1960s)? 28 of them. That's roughly 65% of the total wins. So yeah, that's why those 13 years of Russell keep being brought up.


In case you were wondering, Celtics are 15-17 vs Lakers in the Finals without Russell.


----------



## Notorious

I was talking about combined regular season and playoff records.


----------



## TJChurch

"Regular" season is for regular people. Playoffs, finals, etc. are where it matters.

Who cares when it started? It has been said well by many why & how the Lakers are largely better.


----------



## Notorious

Finals is where it all matters right?

So why are you guys ignoring the fact that the Celtics have a better Finals record?

Who cares if we won 7 of those with Bill Russell. That doesn't fucking matter. At the end of the day we've beaten the Lakers more than they've beaten us, regular season, playoffs, Finals, it doesn't matter. Majority of the time we've won. And you guys trying to discredit that is pathetic.

Fact. The Celtics have more rings than the Lakers.
Fact. The Lakers have lost more Finals than the Celtics.
Fact. The Celtics have more 3 times as many wins in the Finals against the Lakers than vice-versa.
Fact. The Celtics have beaten the Lakers over 50 times more than the Lakers have beaten them.
Fact. The Celtics have more Hall of Famers than the Lakers.


----------



## Myst

Notorious said:


> I was talking about combined regular season and playoff records.


Okay? Regular season head to head is irrelevant. It doesn't really matter, they play in different conferences. Hell, the Bobcats have a winning head to head record vs Lakers.



edit:



Notorious said:


> Finals is where it all matters right?
> 
> So why are you guys ignoring the fact that the Celtics have a better Finals record?
> 
> Who cares if we won 7 of those with Bill Russell. That doesn't fucking matter. At the end of the day we've beaten the Lakers more than they've beaten us, regular season, playoffs, Finals, it doesn't matter. Majority of the time we've won. And you guys trying to discredit that is pathetic.
> 
> Fact. The Celtics have more rings than the Lakers.
> Fact. The Lakers have lost more Finals than the Celtics.
> Fact. The Celtics have more 3 times as many wins in the Finals against the Lakers than vice-versa.
> Fact. The Celtics have beaten the Lakers over 50 times more than the Lakers have beaten them.
> Fact. The Celtics have more Hall of Famers than the Lakers.



It's funny how you're just failing to understand that outside of the the Russell era which is roughly just one decade out of 60+ years of the NBA, the Lakers have been the better franchise. That means Lakers have been better for the majority of the history of the NBA.


----------



## Notorious

The Bobcats are 8-7 all-time against the Lakers, and they've only existed for 8 years.

The Celtics & Lakers have existed since the NBA was created over 60 years ago and have played both regular season and playoffs combined, over 350 times. The Celtics have beaten the Lakers 56% of the time they've played each other, no matter whether it's regular season or postseason.

Anyway, on to a lighter note.
LeBron is set to officially be named MVP tomorrow, that means two of my pre-season award predictions have come true.


----------



## Myst

Notorious said:


> The Bobcats are 8-7 all-time against the Lakers, and they've only existed for 8 years.
> 
> The Celtics & Lakers have existed since the NBA was created over 60 years ago and have played both regular season and playoffs combined, over 350 times. The Celtics have beaten the Lakers 56% of the time they've played each other, no matter whether it's regular season or postseason.





Myst said:


> *Okay? Regular season head to head is irrelevant. It doesn't really matter, they play in different conferences.*



Still don't get why you keep bring up the regular season head to head. 



This is pointless. I've already explained why Lakers are the best franchise in NBA history. I'd rather be dominant/better for practically the entire existence of 'something' rather than be dominant/better for 1/6 of the existence of that same 'something'.


----------



## Notorious

No all you've said is pretty much whatever the Celtics did with Bill Russell doesn't count which is such bullshit but whatever.

This argument is going nowhere.


----------



## Myers

There is no clear cut winner about this discussion, and I don't think another 50+ years will get us any closer.


----------



## Myst

Notorious said:


> No all you've said is pretty much whatever the Celtics did with Bill Russell doesn't count which is such bullshit but whatever.
> 
> This argument is going nowhere.



No. My point was Lakers have been *CLEARLY* better _outside_ of one decade, 1960s. You just keep bringing up head to head BS, most of which were done in 1960.



Myst said:


> 1950s: *Lakers* > Celtics
> 1960s: Lakers < *Celtics*
> 1970s: Lakers = Celtics - Could go either way.
> 1980s: *Lakers* > Celtics
> 1990s: *Lakers* > Celtics
> 2000s: *Lakers* > Celtics.


----------



## Notorious

The Knicks were better than the Celtics in the 50's, 70's and 90's so I guess they're a better franchise than the Celtics.


----------



## Myst

Notorious said:


> The Knicks were better than the Celtics in the 50's, 70's and 90's so I guess they're a better franchise than the Celtics.


Yes, clearly because the Knicks have 16 championships, been to the NBA Finals more than any other team, only have five total lottery appearances, and have had more top tier (top 10 GOATs) superstars than any other franchise. Oh, wait.


 





UnDeFeatedKing said:


> The Lakers have been a consistent FORCE in the last 65 years



And here I thought consistency meant something.


----------



## Notorious

The Celtics have 17 championships, have a better Finals winning percentage than the Lakers, have beaten the Lakers more than the Lakers have beaten them, and have more Hall of Famers than any other team.


----------



## Champ

best in the world wins his third mvp award


----------



## Stax Classic

Lebron as MVP tells you have shitty the race was this year, what a let down.


----------



## Notorious

LeBron's MVP was well-deserved.


----------



## Stax Classic

Arguable, he won it because there was no great seasons this year, just some very good ones.


----------



## Notorious

Well yeah I can agree with that last statement.

Although if Rubio never went down and the Wolves made the playoffs I think Love would've gotten it.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Arguable, he won it because there was no great seasons this year, just some very good ones.


Yea, not like LBJ's has the most efficient season in NBA history or anything. He put up better numbers than he did in Cleveland when people were more than happy to hand him back to back MVPs. 

Durant & Paul were both strong contenders, but LBJ had an all time great season. Give him his props

oh and sorry Notorious but Lakers > Celtics. This coming from a Golden State fan that hates all things LA

Fuck both of those discussions though, let's get some good discussion going for the 2nd half of this game. GO GRIZZ


----------



## Notorious

Meh, I don't even care anymore. They're both neck-and-neck, both sides make a lot of good points, it'll be something that will be heavily debated at least for the forseeable future.

But anyway, shout out to Ricky Rubio for signing his endorsement with adidas. 14 years, $240 mil. Makes him the third highest paid adidas player after D. Rose and Howard.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

14 years lmfao. Terrible idea for Adidas

good deal for Rubio though


----------



## Notorious

Oh wait my bad I read the article wrong, that's Derrick Rose's contract.

Rubio is signing with adidas though and his deal will be lower than Howard & Rose but more than everyone else.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Makes more sense then. This game has turned into a real grind.


----------



## Notorious

MEM TO's: 18
LAC TO's: 5

Smh.


----------



## Myst

Notorious said:


> Meh, I don't even care anymore. They're both neck-and-neck, both sides make a lot of good points, it'll be something that will be heavily debated at least for the forseeable future.


I can agree to that. One thing for sure though, Celtics and Lakers are by far 2 of the greatest franchises in the NBA.


Damn these Grizz, choking away another game in the 4th. Smh.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Did Gasol get hurt and I missed it? Why is Hadabbi getting mad 4th quarter run ONCE AGAIN? I fucking hate Hollins

NM there's Marc


----------



## Notorious

@Myst: Well yeah, it's funny because I have no clue who I could even call the 3rd best franchise.


----------



## Myst

RUDY GAY and "Who's your Haddadi" going to work!




Notorious said:


> @Myst: Well yeah, it's funny because I have no clue who I could even call the 3rd best franchise.


....uhm Bulls?


----------



## Notorious

It's either the Bulls or San Antonio. But the gap between 2 and 3 is so large, I wonder if anyone will ever catch up to the C's & LA.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

FUCK YEA Z-BO LEGGOOOOOOO

3rd is Chicago for sure, and pretty much solely from the Jordan era. NBA doesn't like parity, it's like the anti-NFL


----------



## Notorious

The only way the NBA will have parity is if they take away the series playoff format and make it a single elimination tournament like March Madness.


----------



## Myst

Notorious said:


> It's either the Bulls or San Antonio. But the gap between 2 and 3 is so large, I wonder if anyone will ever catch up to the C's & LA.


Oh yeah, always forget about the Spurs. It's probably between those two then. Agreed on the huge gap. Maybe a team can catch up but it won't be any time soon.



Go GRIZZ!


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Nah, there are other ways they could increase parity. Get rid of the stupid ass lottery system, put a hard cap in place, retract a few of the useless teams, among other things.

Plus didn't they just start revenue sharing under the new CBA? That is a huge factor in the NFL's parity.


----------



## Notorious

CPFlop.

@Dolph'sZiggler: Idk if a hard cap could work, the NBA is such a league that is dependent on superstars. I agree about getting rid of the lottery. It's pointless, if teams want to tank for the worst record to get a specific player then let them do that.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I love Paul's abilities but can't help but to hate him. Fuck the Clippers.


----------



## Myst

That was hilarious, watching CP360 flop in slow mo. Was def a foul tho.


----------



## Notorious

I'm sure Flex, Joel and the other Bulls fans would be thrilled to hear Carlos Boozer's comments on the Bulls season:

“I thought I played well, especially with the kind of season it was,” Boozer said, when asked to assess his second season in Chicago. “We had the best record again in basketball, won our division again, had the top seed again, that’s all that matters, yo.”


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Good God the Clippers fucking cry about everything.

YES! THANK YOU FOYE YOU BIG DUMMIE


----------



## Notorious

LOLFOYE.


----------



## Dice Darwin

It's a battle to see who chokes the hardest.

Also...:lmao :lmao :lmao @ Boozer. There needs to be a clock counting down to him being amnestied.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

The look Butler gave him was priceless. See you in Memphis LA Floppers


----------



## Myers

Fuck the clippers!


----------



## Myst

Lol Foye is choking all over the place. He was the Mo Williams of this game.


----------



## Dice Darwin

This was a terrible ending to a game. So much choking going on. Felt like a college game.


----------



## chronoxiong

Los Angeles teams, prepare yourself! Both of you are in Game 7's. Thank god one of them is hosting and the other is on the road. Lol....


----------



## Notorious

LOL at both LA teams blowing 3-1 leads.

:lmao

Z-Bo just told Doris Burke that the Grizzlies played trippy. WE TRIPPY MANE.


----------



## Myers

The Lakers did it on purpose :side:


----------



## Notorious

Meh, a part of me thinks they did to have Metta back for the OKC series but then again it's too risky to do that in playoffs.


----------



## Myers

Yeah I don't think the really did, but for Bynum to only take 7 shots in game 5 and Bynum/Pau to only have 14 points combined in game six makes me shake my head in confusion.


----------



## Notorious

I really don't see Pau staying with the Lakers past this offseason.


----------



## TJChurch

Notorious said:


> Meh, a part of me thinks they did to have Metta back for the OKC series but then again it's too risky to do that in playoffs.


I can see that...

Then again, do we all recall what happened during the playoffs in Denver before? There was a whole different reason for wrestling fans to talk about what happened in Denver last year since some people involved in the business had other things scheduled there.

That said, I'm still laughing a bit at the idea of the Clippers in the playoffs.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

Unbelievable, both LA teams led their series 3-1, now both LA teams are heading to game 7..


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Notorious said:


> Meh, a part of me thinks they did to have Metta back for the OKC series but then again it's too risky to do that in playoffs.


They didn't do it on purpose, but they will benefit from having Artest for the entirety of the OKC series. People will overreact to this series being extended to 7 games, but I don't see it as a huge problem. Denver was underrated coming into the playoffs, and they are always a tough out at home. If the Lakers are smart enough to feed Bynum & Pau against OKC I still think thy have a shot even though most people have written them off. 

I remember when the Big 3 were first put together in Boston & in their first playoff series Atlanta the 8 seed took them to 7 games and everyone wanted to panicked and then they went 7 with Cleveland as well.. It's not that big of a deal. Survive and advance.


----------



## Bushmaster

watching Steve whatever his last name on NBA tv saying he had Durnant as mvp by a slight edge. i wish i could just ask why. I understand many hate Lebron for minor reason or no reason at all but are you serious. Lebron could have easily won mvp last year but voters obviously hated him for the decision. Just because Durant was the scoring title does that mean mvp. What else does Durant do good. Lebron is by far the better defender, even at rebounds, better passer and had a better field goal percentage while only scoring one point less than Durant. so it wasnt like Kevin was averaging 35. He just averaged 28 while Lebron averaged 27. 

I sound like James biggest fan but im actually a D Wade guy, just dont get how some ppl just cant admit that Lebron is the best player in all of bball now and for the last couple years. He scores as much as Kobe and Druant but is top 5 in Defense and can acerage about 7 assists. Who else can do that.


----------



## Zen

Canadian said:


> Unbelievable, both LA teams led their series 3-1, now both LA teams are heading to game 7..


who woulda thought....


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I've thought all along that Memphis was the superior team to the Clippers. Even when they went down 3-1 I still thought they had a good shot at winning the series, so I'm not surprised by that at all. I'm a little surprised at Denver, but still not shocked. They have a a lot better depth than LA, and a coach who is 10 X fucking smarter than Mike herpderp Brown.


----------



## Brye

George 'Red Forman' Karl is awesome. I think he's my favorite coach since I started watching NBA basketball.


----------



## HeatWave

2nd rd predictions: Miami in 7 & Boston in 5

ps Go Denver..Me & Chuck knew you could it


----------



## Notorious

Didn't know it was possible but I'm became even more impressed by Michael Jordan. Look at his game log for the 1986-87 season:

http://www.basketball-reference.com/players/j/jordami01/gamelog/1987/


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

HeatWave said:


> 2nd rd predictions:* Miami in 7 *& Boston in 5
> 
> ps Go Denver..Me & Chuck knew you could it


lmao. No way Indiana takes that series the distance


----------



## Notorious

Not a fan of the Celtics-Sixers series starting today.

IMO the 2nd round games shouldn't start until the 1st round games are all over.

What sense does it make to have the Celtics-Sixers play game 1 tonight when there's gonna be two 1st round series that haven't finished yet.


----------



## Joel

Notorious said:


> I'm sure Flex, Joel and the other Bulls fans would be thrilled to hear Carlos Boozer's comments on the Bulls season:
> 
> “I thought I played well, especially with the kind of season it was,” Boozer said, when asked to assess his second season in Chicago. “We had the best record again in basketball, won our division again, had the top seed again, that’s all that matters, yo.”


"that's all that matters, yo"?

_ _ _ _ _ _ _

7 letters, Carlos.

Celtics and Heat in 5. Can't wait for Celtics/Heat ECF. Atmosphere should be live.


----------



## Myst

Notorious said:


> Didn't know it was possible but I'm became even more impressed by Michael Jordan. Look at his game log for the 1986-87 season:
> 
> http://www.basketball-reference.com/players/j/jordami01/gamelog/1987/



MJ was a freak. As much as I love Kobe, I never understood the Kobe > MJ arguments. Hell, even Kobe = MJ seems a little far-fetched.


----------



## Notorious

The sad thing is, a lot of people don't want to admit it but 30 years from now, MJ will be treated just like Bill Russell and Wilt Chamberlain are and new fans will be claiming some new guy is the GOAT. It's all a cycle.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Notorious said:


> The sad thing is, a lot of people don't want to admit it but 30 years from now, MJ will be treated just like Bill Russell and Wilt Chamberlain are and new fans will be claiming some new guy is the GOAT. It's all a cycle.


Idk man, MJ could stand the test of time similar to how Babe Ruth has in baseball. Ruth is still considered by many to be the GOAT baseball player, and rightfully so.


----------



## Magic

It could easily happen if someone dominates like he did while winning more rings. ALthough winning more rings in this league will probably get harder with this new CBA.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> It could easily happen if someone dominates like he did while winning more rings. ALthough winning more rings in this league will probably get harder with this new CBA.


Well if someone dominates like he did and wins 6 or 7 rings than it would be a fair assessment to say they are in the discussion for being the GOAT along with MJ lol


----------



## Dub

Notorious said:


> Not a fan of the Celtics-Sixers series starting today.
> 
> IMO the 2nd round games shouldn't start until the 1st round games are all over.
> 
> What sense does it make to have the Celtics-Sixers play game 1 tonight when there's gonna be two 1st round series that haven't finished yet.


Agree. Alot of these teams dont even get rest and the risk of injuries shoots up.


----------



## HeatWave

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> lmao. No way Indiana takes that series the distance


Believe what you want young grasshopper...


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

Lakers fans are really annoying. Scalabrine made them STFU in 08. Enough said.


----------



## Myers

Yeah! Scalabrine did one thing 4 years! Enough said.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Don't forget his CLUTCH defense on Odom in game 7 of the 2010 finals.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

Myers said:


> Yeah! Scalabrine did one thing 4 years! Enough said.


hes done more in 4 years than any of us. Respect the legend.


----------



## Notorious

Huffington Post reporting that C.J. Watson is getting death threats.

That shocked the hell out of me. I expected Boozer to be the one getting death threats.


----------



## Joel

That's poor from Bulls fans if true. CJ fucked up big time, but death threats would be fucking idiotic.


----------



## Bushmaster

how did CJ fuck up. didnt watch the series


----------



## Brye

CJ was at least apologetic. Boozer sounded like a moron.


----------



## Notorious

Boozer always sounds like a moron.


----------



## Joel

SoupMan Prime said:


> how did CJ fuck up. didnt watch the series


Bulls were up one with 7 seconds to go and CJ decided it would be wise to pass to 43% free throw shooter; Asik.



Brye said:


> CJ was at least apologetic. Boozer sounded like a moron.


Yeah. He owned up like a man. I can respect that. He has to go, but he can leave with respect.

Boozer on the other hand... Amnesty. That's all that needs to be said with Carlos.


----------



## Magic

lol @ Bulls' fans blaming the lose and basically the series all on one possession. Games aren't lost because of one possession, no matter when they take place.


----------



## Joel

You serious? If Watson holds onto the ball he goes to the line. There's no guarantee that he would have made any of the free throws, but he's in the 80% range, so it's more likely. One point would have changed the entire complex of the game.


----------



## Magic

Am I serious that games aren't won or lost because of one possession? yes, of course I am. If someone didn't something stupid earlier in the game then the end of the game would have been different as well. It was a dumb play and put the nail in the dagger, but it wasn't the sole reason they lost the game.


----------



## Joel

It was not the sole reason they lost, but it was the biggest reason they lost. The fact is they were in a situation where they had control of the game. Bulls had their own destiny in their hands and it was chucked away by a poor decision.

That was the defining moment of the game. A moment that cost Bulls the game.


----------



## Magic

It was a poor decision(it did make sense to pass to an open guy going hard at the basket which could have possibly had an easy lay up), but Asik also missed both free throws which is terrible as well(he's a poor FT shooter but there really isn't any reason why anyone should be that bad as a FT shooter, they aren't hard, I could do them when I was 7) and then the poor transition defense after the FTs. The game didn't end after the pass, the Bulls could have still won.


----------



## Magic

http://www.nba.com/2012/news/05/11/hawks-celtics-foul.ap/index.html?ls=iref:nbahpt2

:lmao this just proves how stupid Celtics' fans look when they complain about the Lakers benefiting from the refs.


----------



## Notorious

Yeah the refs made a mistake.

But just like you said about the Bulls, if the Hawks made better decisions down the stretch none of this would've happened. If Josh Smith didn't ballhog and shoot a heavily contested deep jumper with about 20 seconds left, the Hawks would've never been in this situation.

And if the referees would've made the right call, which was Horford fouling Marquis Daniels and not the other way around, none of this would've happened either.


----------



## Stax Classic

Why is round 2 starting the day before round 1 ends?


----------



## Magic

I never said they lost because of that call. They might have missed the FT for all I know. What I do know is that everytime a bad call goes the Lakers way late in a game you jump on it and say that the refs are the reason we're winning etc, while I always say that the Celtics get the same bullshit calls that go their way, this(along with a lot of other stuff) just proves that.


----------



## Notorious

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Why is round 2 starting the day before round 1 ends?


Because the NBA is fucking retarded.


----------



## Zen

Let's go Celtics!


----------



## Myers

I don't mind the eastern conference starting today, that just means I have two playoff games to watch today. 

Iguodala is owning the Celtics at the moment.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

The game theme playing lol


----------



## Notorious

I laugh at people who say Evan Turner is a bust.


----------



## Magic

No one has said that in a long time from what I've seen. He's actually one of the better players from that draft, like expected.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

Notorious said:


> I laugh at people who say Evan Turner is a bust.


Not a bust, just doesn't live up to being the 2nd overall pick.


----------



## Notorious

Believe it or not people still say it.

Turner's gonna have a solid career IMO.

I think Cousins & Monroe will be the best from that draft class.

@Canadian: That's not true, when he finally got his starting job and was allowed to play the way he normally does (Aka him running the point), he put up very good numbers, like 18 points with 7 rebounds or something along those lines.


----------



## Dice Darwin

Turner is a bad fit for them. He would be a lot better somewhere else.


----------



## Titania

Wooooo, Celtics win and another triple double for Rondo!


----------



## Brye

Nice win for the Celts.

Don't like the way Denver is playing. They're clinging to a six point deficit and that's not good. (N)


----------



## Dice Darwin

George Karl is not helping his team. They're at their best with Miller and Lawson together. So what does he do? Play them together as little as possible, till they get down by 10+. Dat dere is some smart coaching.


----------



## TJChurch

Befitting a wrestling forum, I have a three-count I'm laughing at.

1] Mike Brown being referred-to, filmed, etc. as the "Lakers coach". Every game I've gone to has been in Cleveland, so that's laughable.

2] Lebron being named the MVP. (Same reason as above.)

3] The Lakers leading at end of 1st quarter & half, but (I think) having a bigger lead now.


----------



## Brye

Dice Darwin said:


> George Karl is not helping his team. They're at their best with Miller and Lawson together. So what does he do? Play them together as little as possible, till they get down by 10+. Dat dere is some smart coaching.


I think Karl is a great coach but I do agree there. It was the same last year with Lawson/Felton.

Gallo is ice cold. (N)


----------



## Dice Darwin

Look at that. Miller and Lawson play together, they destroy the Lakers lead.


----------



## Keyblade

Lakers better hustle, running out of time here.


----------



## TJChurch

Index said:


> Lakers better hustle, running out of time here.


I grew up around a lot of sports (think I mentioned it before), & one thing I've always enjoyed is in most cases, you only need win by 1.

No hustle required.

I just hope I can find something to watch after the game; That halftime show was painful.


----------



## Oracle

Andre Miller is a gun for his age 

great player


----------



## Zen

COME ON LAKERS


----------



## Brye

Gah, really disappointing but I guess it's all I could ask for.

Great season though, even with the injuries in the middle of the year.

Gallo - Had a shit night tonight but as a whole he's been one of the best players to watch on the Nugs and he can still be a good focus for the team.

Lawson/Miller - Fucking awesome, especially together. Lawson is the present and Miller was the past. Never really seen much of Miller until this year but the guy made me a fan. Lawson on the other hand I've watched develop on Denver and he's just been amazing. Really helped lead them through the series.

Harrington - Shot like absolute shit this series for the most part but as a bench guy for the season he was awesome. Never been a big fan of him but he plays hard.

Faried - Holy fuck this guy is good. Great rebounder, plays hard as fuck, good shot blocker, solid scorer when needed, think he could be the real deal.

Javale - Still fucking hate him but I can admit he has some raw talent. He's just so fucking dumb. Made some really clutch plays but I personally don't like him.

Afflalo - Really came through as a scoring SG this year and he has a beautiful shot.

Birdman - FREE BIRDMAN. He sort of became a non-factor once Javale showed up but I still like him on the time. Hopefully he's not a pedo.

Mozgov - Plays the meanest eight minutes a game you'll see. :side:

Brewer - Solid spark off the bench. Don't really dislike him.

Fernandez - Thought he was doing a solid job off the bench until his injury.

Chandler - Never really seemed to get back on track in the NBA.

As far as contracts go, I think most of these guys are locked up for a bit. (Y) They really should try and keep Miller by all means unless he plans on retiring.


----------



## Zen

Thunder's gonna hard to beat, especially with their defense.


----------



## Brye

Thabo generally does good work on Kobe when he's in, too.

I think Ibaka will be able to neutralize Gasol a bit but I see Bynum doing well.


----------



## Notorious

OKC is gonna sweep the Lakers.

Ok, the Lakers might win one in LA.

Also it makes no sense that the Lakers two games are in Staples are gonna be on a back-to-back but yet they'll have 3 days in between games 6 and 7.


----------



## Notorious




----------



## Brye

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Headliner

This is an awful offensive game so far. It's like they had all the players in a freezer for hours before the game.


----------



## Bogey

Notorious said:


>


Did he really say that? The only time I recall series being more than 7 games is when the World Series was a 9 game series in the early 1900's.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Aside from the best defense it's all in the pass as far as making shots and being consistent goes which is going to be what it takes to go all the way. That's why I like teams like the Celtics, Spurs, Lakers, and Heat the best and if Memphis can keep it up in this game and win they're right up there with those teams in the passing/assist/distribution department. Of course defense goes together with it. It's gonna be hard for a team like Memphis or Bosotn to have their way on offense against the Heats defense for example or LA.


----------



## Notorious

Randy Foye fell for a Tony Allen jumper pump fake.

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Please retire.


----------



## TJChurch

Notorious said:


> OKC is gonna sweep the Lakers.
> 
> Ok, the Lakers might win one in LA.
> 
> Also it makes no sense that the Lakers two games are in Staples are gonna be on a back-to-back but yet they'll have 3 days in between games 6 and 7.


You end with 2 facts, but start with something that isn't true. Why?!


----------



## Myst

Smh @ Hollins. His rotations have been awful in the 4th.


----------



## Headliner

Can't believe this dude missed that easy layup. Game is over.


----------



## Myst

Grizz can't make ANYTHING now. It's over, Spurs vs Clips next round.


----------



## Notorious

I can't wait for the Spurs to shit on the Clippers.


----------



## Oracle

Lionel Hollins is'nt a good rotations coach he has no idea at all


----------



## Notorious

I blame Hollins for this loss.

There's no way in the 4th quarter of a game 7 should Hamed Haddadi, Gilbert Arenas, Dante Cunningham and Quincy Pondexter be playing.

He sat Z-Bo and Rudy Gay for far too long.


----------



## HeatWave

I'm going with OKC & Spurs in 5


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Chris Paul through to the second round and will do his best '95 Hakeem impersonation on the Spurs.


----------



## Myst

Heat are getting every single call right now, the whistles just won't stop. Pacers have 12 pfs and Heat have 4. Lol.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Yeah, Heat are definitely getting shady calls and no calls like the Wade travel early in the game but it's a good thing refs aren't falling for the flops so far. At least not with Stern there.

Indy is really good working inside and exploiting their weakness.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

heat always get calls. remember game 1 versus the knicks? its pathetic.


----------



## Brye

I'd love to see a team like Indy be able to take out Miami. I don't see it happening but it'd be wonderful to see.


----------



## Notorious

David Stern would start another lockout if we got Spurs vs. Pacers in the Finals.


----------



## Myst

Some of these calls are just BAD. I mean, I get that the Pacers are a physical team but really? I thought these were the playoffs...


----------



## Magic

HCA means nothing against the heat as they will always have the refs on their side.


----------



## HeatWave

Gonna be an intriguing series


----------



## Myst

Man, Wade falls on every single shot attempt. He's on the ground more than Pau. Pretty annoying.


----------



## Notorious

He can't even shoot a jumper without kicking his leg out to try and flop for a call or by jumping into the defender to get a call.


----------



## HeatWave

If Indiana has learned anything it's get Hibbert involved early & often..Pacers & Game 1's past 2 seasons have not mixed well imo


----------



## Notorious

You can't even make a little bit of contact with a Heat player.


----------



## Myst

Notorious said:


> You can't even make a little bit of contact with a Heat player.


Officiating was so sketchy this game. Hard to watch Heat games though, they're always FT shooting contests.


----------



## HeatWave

LeBron played like a beast today..32 & 15...Bosh out means he may need those type of numbers every game..Either way, that's how you start a series


----------



## Oracle

Congrats heat fans the championship is already decided miami will win 

Stern has rigged it


----------



## Magic

Ya, Lebron was so beast at getting touched and then a whistle. :no:

Wade doesn't even seem to try and get a proper basket;I swear to god all he does on every play is he drive recklessly at the basket and hopes to draw a foul.


----------



## HeatWave

LeBron & Wade out scored the Pacers in the 2nd half by 4...Freakin amazing


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

Notorious said:


> You can't even make a little bit of contact with a Heat player.


Granger will probably receive a foul next game just for having LeBron under contacts on his phone.


----------



## HeatWave

Granger said Vogel apologized to him after the game for not trying to get him more involved

I personally feel Granger should've been the one doing the apologizing..Totally mismatched today and seemed tentative along with Paul George..I understand they had foul trouble but LeBron & Wade made refs call fouls by going to the hoop where as Granger & George took nothing but three's and long jumpshots..They gotta be more aggressive and force refs to make calls or if they wont, still be aggressive just to give yourself an argument to make to the refs/media/etc.


----------



## Magic

Lebron/Wade made the ref call fouls due to name status alone. A lot of those calls were awful.


----------



## Notorious

ESPN is reporting that Kyrie Irving is set to be named Rookie of the Year.

Come on now...who didn't see this coming?

Only person who stood a chance was Rubio and we know what happened to him.


----------



## Perfect Poster

Yeah damn Kobe had to take out his knee.


----------



## BrahmaBull12

So Bosh may miss the rest of this series, anyone like Indy's chances on the upset?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

nope


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

LOL pacers and sixers. Only reason they're in it is because Pacers played the Magic, who are the doormats of the Eastern Conference. While the Sixers played a Chicago Bulls team with no Derek Rose that completely collapsed mentally when they found out the bad news after game 1. They have nothing on the Hawks or Knicks.


----------



## Magic

Refs will make up for Bosh's absence. :kobe


----------



## Notorious

A Grizzlies fan brought this Chris Paul poster to the game and then after the Grizzlies lost, threw it on the court. Somehow the Clippers players got a hold to it:


----------



## WahhWahh

That photo should have been of Blake, not CP.

Miami without Bosh? Still a lock for the finals at the very least.


----------



## Notorious




----------



## TJChurch

Hypnotiq said:


> Congrats heat fans the championship is already decided miami will win
> 
> Stern has rigged it


Not me, but I'm sure some people thought the same thing last year.

As for me, I can't get how he LBJ wins MVP when the most-valuable guy(s) on their teams don't even wear Heat jerseys.


----------



## Joel Anthony

The Real MVP on Miami:


----------



## Zen

Wade and Lebron, 61 points wow...


----------



## Dub

Notorious said:


>


:lmao :lmao amazing


----------



## WahhWahh

Who the hell thinks of these things? That is the best NBA meme I've ever seen (apart from the Kobe controller).


----------



## HeatWave

Calvin Klein said:


> Wade and Lebron, 61 points wow...


Bosh out & lack of bench scoring, Heat may need more from them..Highly doubt Granger will go 1-10 again..


----------



## Brye

:lmao I love that 2k controller.

lol at the ESPN poll saying that flopping should be a technical. I think that's a little too far.


----------



## Notorious




----------



## Notorious

CSN Bay Area is reporting that some of the players that will be on Team USA's Select Team are John Wall, Kyrie Irving, DeMarcus Cousins, Paul George, Jeremy Lin, Kawhi Leonard, Taj Gibson, DeMar DeRozan, Derrick Favors, Gordon Hayward, Klay Thompson and Ryan Anderson. This is all according to a "source".


----------



## steamed hams

Really want to watch the OKC game but I have to go to bed, anywhere where you can download games after they have happened?


----------



## StarzNBarz

Try this after the game is done: http://bballvideosplayoffs.blogspot.com/


----------



## Myst

Lmao, KG finally got an illegal screen called on him and it was the one that cost them the game.


----------



## Magic

maybe he will finally stop. 

now all they need to do is call travels on Lebron/Wade, techs on Kobe, and stop calling a foul every single drive and maybe I'll consider the refs legit.


----------



## Notorious

Oh please. Everyone commits illegal screens.

EVERYONE.

Why people try to single KG out as if he's the only one is beyond me.


----------



## Titania

Heartbreak in Boston. :sad:

Back to back threes by Allen and KG yet it wasn't enough. I was hoping the Celtics would sweep.


----------



## Notorious

To think, if KG would've hit that FT the game would've went to OT.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Now that the dark match is over... time for the MAIN EVENT!! The battle of who gets to face the Heat!


----------



## Notorious

Last time I checked the Spurs weren't playing in this game.


----------



## Titania

Notorious said:


> To think, if KG would've hit that FT the game would've went to OT.


Yeah, when I saw him miss that I had a bad feeling it was going to come back to haunt them and unfortunately it did.


----------



## Magic

Notorious said:


> Oh please. Everyone commits illegal screens.
> 
> EVERYONE.
> 
> Why people try to single KG out as if he's the only one is beyond me.


Because he doees it ALL THE TIME, EVERY SINGLE TIME. it's annoying and unfair, so he needs to stop.


----------



## Notorious

Everybody commits illegal screens. Why do you people single KG out as if he's the only person who does it?

Name me at least 5 players who set perfect screens without a bit of contact like they're supposed to?


----------



## Magic

they don't do it every single time. no one does, except KG. he always gets away with far too much and does far more contact than other players.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

go thunder


----------



## Joel Anthony

That's why Durant needs to put the ball on the ground and drive more..


----------



## Notorious

Wesson said:


> they don't do it every single time. no one does, except KG. he always gets away with far too much and does far more contact than other players.


There are more illegal screens set in the NBA than legal ones.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Illegal screens in the NBA is like Offensive Holding in the NFL. It can be called a helluva lot more than it is. There's calls all game on it, but to see it called late in the game like that is kind of weak.


----------



## jaw2929

Notorious said:


> There are more illegal screens set in the NBA than legal ones.


I love your avatar boss. I really hope that can be a reality this year. This is the final year for it to realistically happen, unfortunately.

If they can defeat Miami, they've got a really good shot. Because OKC or San Antonio would be easier to beat than the Heat I think.


----------



## Magic

Man how I wish the Lakers were in the East.

Celtics, Pacers, and Sixers?

I'd take that over Spurs, Clippers, and Thunder.

The huge discrepancy in terms of competition between the East and West is ridiculous.


----------



## Dice Darwin

LOLakers

At least the Mavs put up a fight while getting swept. The Lakers are gonna get blown out in every game.


----------



## Magic

I hardly doubt we get blown out every game because I doubt they'll be this consistent on jump shots every game.


----------



## scrilla

:kobe2


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

lololololol


----------



## Notorious

:lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol


----------



## Oracle

Dallas at least showed a bit of heart in there games


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

at least the nets only lost by 10 to the thunder this year?


----------



## Evolution

I'm glad KG got called for that. I'm sick of him and Pierce getting away with murder every game. Anyone (cough Sportscenter) saying it was a bad call is silly.


----------



## Notorious

Not necessarily a bad call but refs need to be consistent.

Do you know how many illegal screens never get called in the NBA? Majority of screens set are illegal but don't get called.

And then there's the people who don't watch Celtic games celebrating because KG finally got called for an illegal screen but newsflash, KG has gotten called for an illegal screen at least once every game in the playoffs this year.


----------



## TJChurch

Someone on ESPN this afternoon discussed a tech for flopping, too, & I love the idea.

Also love the idea of travels called on Lebron, Metta changing back to Ron, & officials changing to home-team uniforms. (What I've seen of tonight's Laker game is laughable, call-wise.)


----------



## Bushmaster

will OKC score 100 before the 4th quarter.


----------



## Zen

^Yes


----------



## TJChurch

SoupMan Prime said:


> will OKC score 100 before the 4th quarter.


Safe bet... With help from their friends/teammates that wear stripes (same as some other criminals).


----------



## Notorious

LOL Ebanks is pissed.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

way to represent WVU Ebanks -_-


----------



## Notorious

How do you get ejected from a 35 point blowout?

:lmao


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

we mountaineers are rachet


----------



## Derrick Rose

Team World Peace vs Team Harden Wrestlemania 29..Book It! lol


----------



## Joel Anthony

OKC vs Miami is going to be such a bad ass Finals.


----------



## HeatWave

I said OKC in 5 & I'm kinda worried now lol..This is looking like OKC picking up where Dallas left off with the Lakers last year


----------



## Joel Anthony

Dat Spurs Shook Ones 2 commercial... (Y)


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

most badass commercial ever


----------



## Stax Classic

Joel Anthony said:


> OKC vs Miami is going to be such a bad ass Finals.






 far better IMO

Damn, that's just your sig.


----------



## HeatWave

Spurs fans worldwide wondering who Mobb Deep is


----------



## Zen

Lakers just got raped.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

HeatWave said:


> Spurs fans worldwide wondering who Mobb Deep is


lmao

edit: Good God @ Westbrook at the post game press conference.. gtfo with that shit


----------



## Myst

Smh, Ebanks getting ejected and acting like Bynum vs Dallas. Hoping we don't get swept in the second round again. Ugh.



:no:


----------



## Magic

I think something seems to be going over everyone's head which is the Thunder had a week to prepare and a week of rest while the Lakers just finished a series on Saturday.


----------



## TJChurch

Wesson said:


> I think something seems to be going over everyone's head which is the Thunder had a week to prepare and a week of rest while the Lakers just finished a series on Saturday.


No doubt. Also... Metta/Ron had to make the same mistake Bynum (I think it was) did last week, & make some comments pre-game to tick-off the opponents. (I found out about these when I tuned-in to ESPN this afternoon, expecting the people on the weekday shows to discuss Saturday's game, which they didn't.)


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

Wesson said:


> I think something seems to be going over everyone's head which is the Thunder had a week to prepare and a week of rest while the Lakers just finished a series on Saturday.


its not really an advantage, thunder were well prepared and weren't rusty. with a lengthy break, most teams arent well prepared and are rusty.


----------



## TJChurch

GD said:


> its not really an advantage, thunder were well prepared and weren't rusty. with a lengthy break, most teams arent well prepared and are rusty.


1} I'd say "some", but not sure about "most".

2] If handled/used properly, it is undeniably an advantage.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Notorious said:


> How do you get ejected from a 35 point blowout?
> 
> :lmao


----------



## HeatWave

GD said:


> its not really an advantage, thunder were well prepared and weren't rusty. with a lengthy break, most teams arent well prepared and are rusty.


Don't teams with a at least a week off in the playoffs have a losing record when it comes to game 1?


----------



## Magic

GD said:


> its not really an advantage, thunder were well prepared and weren't rusty. with a lengthy break, most teams arent well prepared and are rusty.


poorly coached teams get rusty, otherwise it's a huge advantage. Lakers came off a 7 game series and were sluggish out there. 

Any team that isn't prepared after a week should have their coach fired as well, that's just bad coaching. Like in the 2010 playoffs when the Magic got swept after sweeping two teams, there was no good excuse for them to get owned that badly.

this isn't an excuse btw, we got utterly demolished tonight and there really isn't any good excuse for a performance like that. I'm just pointing out that it wasn't just that the Thunder are this super team and the Lakers can't even compare.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Two things

1.) Put Kobe on Westbrook for the entire game. Sessions on Westbrick is a recipe for disaster 
2.) The Lakers offense should be run through Bynum playing inside/out with Kobe. Pau can keep Ibaka out of everyone's way because he is a threat from mid range, but way too often Sessions or Artest would wind up jacking up a quick, longer jumper, and there is no reason for it. Perkins doesn't want to see Bynum in the paint.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Kobe was on Westbrook a lot last night and it didn't really matter. They just kept running high screen and rolls and Westbrook would use the screen to free himself up since Bynum couldn't hedge quickly enough. It's not even a matter of effort, LA just sucks at defending the pick and roll.


----------



## Notorious

Legendary.


----------



## Notorious

Derrick Rose is out for 8-12 months with his torn ACL.

So he possibly could miss the entire 2012-13 season.

If I were the Bulls GM, I'd try to sign Steve Nash.


----------



## Oracle

Why does everyone assume Nash will take MLE im pretty certain he wont 

Bulls could sign Hinrich or Andre Miller


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

bulls will be fine. SCAL


----------



## Notorious

Hypnotiq said:


> Why does everyone assume Nash will take MLE im pretty certain he wont
> 
> Bulls could sign Hinrich or Andre Miller


Because Steve Nash has been in the NBA for over 15 years, once a player has played in the NBA that long, especially one that doesn't have a ring, they usually take less to play for a contender.

I think the Bulls would be smart to add Steve Nash.


----------



## Oracle

then what he is a back up rose when he gets back?


----------



## Notorious

The earliest Rose is coming back is mid to late January. That's the earliest.

Nash is turning 39 next season, don't see what's the big deal about 39 year old Nash backing up Rose.


----------



## Oracle

Because Nash is good enough to start 

i honestly see zero sense in him going to the bulls if he wanted to ring chase join Dallas or Indiana


----------



## Notorious

Why would he go to Dallas to ring chase? They're done.

Indy would be a smarter choice than Chicago. Speaking of Indy, you hear all this talk about where Deron's gonna sign...why not Indy?

Indy can get rid of Collison and have George Hill backup Deron, that is a championship caliber team.


----------



## Oracle

I know it is a matchup made in heaven but it wont happen for stupid reasons 

big market bullshit


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

why go to the bulls and ultimately become a backup when he can probably start in New York or Miami.


----------



## Notorious

Nash would be a horrible fit in Miami.

There's a possibly of him going to the Knicks, but the Knicks plan on keeping Jeremy Lin and their plan for the offseason is to bring someone like Kirk Hinrich or Andre Miller to backup Lin.

That is unless the Raptors overpay Lin and the Knicks don't match the offer. I said the Raptors because they're reportedly the main team that will pursue Lin. As well as Nash.


----------



## Oracle

read it wrong delete post


----------



## Notorious

LOL at thinking Nash would backup Lin.

I really don't see what's so hard to believe that 39-year-old Steve Nash will backup Derrick Rose.

Jason Kidd wants to backup Deron Williams next season.
Chauncey Billups would've been Chris Paul's backup if the Clippers had a decent starting SG at that time.

What's so bad about an old guy backing up an elite PG? Especially considering Rose is gonna miss the majority of next season, maybe even the entire season.


----------



## Oracle

Nash is still elite though

none of those guys are elite anymore Kidd and Billups


----------



## Notorious

Nash isn't elite anymore.

Don't get me wrong, he's still a good PG, a definite top 10. But an elite PG IMO is a top 5 PG.

CP3
Rose
Deron
Westbrook
Rondo
Parker
Lawson
Kyrie

Are all better IMO. The last two may have been stretches but the first 6 are definitely better IMO.


----------



## Oracle

Well thats your opinion i think he still is


----------



## Joel

Nash doesn't even play that many minutes anymore. He should come and back up D. Rose (Y)


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

heat fans should never ever be allowed to complain about referees


----------



## Notorious




----------



## HardKoR

Bad calls or not, this game could have been decided if players made their damn free-throws.


----------



## Oracle

Agreed we were very lucky to win that game we choked way to much at the FT line


----------



## Magic

Heat fans complaining after they were rewarded a jump ball which lead to two points? :kobe


----------



## Titania

Lebron always seems to choke during key moments of the playoffs. Poor guy might never win a ring because of that. I'm glad Indiana stole one. I hope they'll get rid of the Heat for the Celtics.


----------



## Magic

Get rid of the Heat for the Celtics? I think you mean get rid of the Heat for the Sixers. :bron2


----------



## Titania

Wesson said:


> Get rid of the Heat for the Celtics? I think you mean get rid of the Heat for the Sixers. :bron2


:artest3 Change your username back to Magic. You're ruining Wesson's good name. :kobe3


----------



## HeatWave

Heat saying last play was called for Chalmers..Tough situation for Miami seeing as how they've shot so poorly behind the arc this series(below 10%)..Would've had ball in LeBron's hand and run pick & roll with Chalmers or someone..Pacers possibly would have double LeBron which would have Chalmers a better/clearer set shot imo


----------



## Magic

Titania said:


> :artest3 Change your username back to Magic. You're ruining Wesson's good name. :kobe3


:bron3


I doubt they would leave Chalmers open even if they sent a double; they would have probably sent someone over to ensure he wasn't open.


----------



## HeatWave

Pacers celebration after the game scares me..West tried to calm them down..Don't know


----------



## TJChurch

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Kobe was on Westbrook a lot last night and it didn't really matter. They just kept running high screen and rolls and Westbrook would use the screen to free himself up since Bynum couldn't hedge quickly enough. It's not even a matter of effort, LA just sucks at defending the pick and roll.


I simply cannot defend putting Kobe on Westbrook, or what may be problems with the Lakers' defense of anything...

It seems after the elbow, some of the shooting (if you can call it that) by Westbrook & other OKC players has gone forgotten by many.


----------



## Zen

game was decided on missed free throws basically.


----------



## Notorious

HeatWave said:


> Pacers celebration after the game scares me..West tried to calm them down..Don't know


Well to be fair, this was the biggest win of majority of the Pacers players careers.


----------



## Magic

Notorious how much do you wish the Celtics had gotten West at the beginning of the season? West is so much better than Bass it's not even funny.


----------



## Notorious

Well we would've had both West and Bass.

This is the team we hypothetically could've had:
Rondo/Bradley
Ray/Pietrus
Pierce/Green
West/Bass
KG/Wilcox

And then on top of that, there's a very good chance we could've brought back Delonte if Danny didn't sign Dooling before trying to re-sign Delonte.

 :bron3

FUCK DAVID STERN!
FUCK MARK CUBAN!
FUCK DAN GILBERT!
AND FUCK ANY OTHER OWNER WHO VETOED THAT LOPSIDED ASS CP3 TRADE!

We could've been special.


----------



## Joel Anthony

HeatWave said:


> Heat saying last play was called for Chalmers..Tough situation for Miami seeing as how they've shot so poorly behind the arc this series(below 10%)..Would've had ball in LeBron's hand and run pick & roll with Chalmers or someone..Pacers possibly would have double LeBron which would have Chalmers a better/clearer set shot imo


Spoelstra's call. Spoelstra doesn't show me much with his 'game calling', there's a divide in the fan base with those who like him [for no reason other than he's been with the seem since like 1997] and those who - like other NBA fans - see where he's just not a good coach. His playbook consists of high pick and roll, Wade/James iso and kickout to stand still shooters. There's no imagination at all from the guy. And there's PLENTY of shit he can do with the talent on this team/role players. He's living off of the talent alone. It was the same damn thing in his first few years before the Bosh/LeBron era. 

Could be a good kick in the ass though. Just glad it happened in Game 2 and not in a Game 7.


----------



## Magic

tbf, he has a bunch of spot up shooters, Lebron/Wade who NEED the ball to be really effective, and a bunch of useless bigs. His major problem is being unable to work Bosh into the offense properly so he takes more than just jump shots.


----------



## HardKoR

Good game 1 for the Spurs. A little sloppy at times, the bench screwed the pooch on too many plays. 3 pointers and Timmy really held it together.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Wesson said:


> tbf, he has a bunch of spot up shooters, Lebron/Wade who NEED the ball to be really effective, and a bunch of useless bigs. His major problem is being unable to work Bosh into the offense properly so he takes more than just jump shots.


Spo's D is on point. I like when he calls for that trap. That Miami trap. DAT Miami trap. (Y)

Offensively I don't like his stuff.. There's no way his only problem is working Bosh in to the game. Bosh gets off on most nights. If Bosh scores 15 a game, that's great considering LeBron probably has 30 and Wade has around 25. The main problem is, he doesn't utilize the bench/role players/shooters at all. And that's because he doesn't run plays for them. All of his plays are for Wade and LeBron and Bosh gets his fair share and even those are them [Wade/LeBron] just being freaks of nature athletically and doing it themselves. 

Spo's biggest play lol is the high pick and roll. That's literally the only shit you'll see this team run. It's been the same since he took over. Big sets a screen, then goes toward the hoop or stands still for the pop. It's pathetic.

And he says he wants Miller to shoot 10 3's a game.. I guess he means contested, because he barely does anything to get him open. Sometimes you need more than just a screen to get a guy going/create a good play. 

Last year Doc said he knew all of our plays and he even ran them during practice at the All Star Game. LOL. Spo still hasn't learned. We will win despite of this guy.


----------



## Magic

Clippers' bigs made Duncan look young. They should try trading him off to any team willing to give talent back. 8*D :side:


Edit: I don't consider Spo a good offensive coach, or good in general, but I think their talent is better suited for the way they play rather than them running a lot of plays. It kind of fucks them over end game, but that also has to do with the fact that Lebron chokes a lot and that neither Wade/Lebron are good long range shooters which makes getting a game tying three far harder for them as the rest of their role players are streaky shooters that can't really be relied upon for those clutch shots.


----------



## RyanPelley

Dwyane Wade should be suspended for the shoulder charge on Darren Collison. Typical asshole player with a piss poor attitude upset about not having another unwarranted call not handed to him. Of course, David Stern can't allow that to happen to the Miami Heat. Suspend Collison for getting in his way. Or suspend Dahntay Jones for playing good defense on the play that hurt Wade's feelings.


----------



## Magic

If Wade wasn't suspended for what he did to Rondo last year(which absolutely deserved a multi game suspension as those types of plays are completely unacceptable) then he won't be suspended for that.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Wesson said:


> Edit: I don't consider Spo a good offensive coach, or good in general, but I think their talent is better suited for the way they play rather than them running a lot of plays. It kind of fucks them over end game, but that also has to do with the fact that Lebron chokes a lot and that neither Wade/Lebron are good long range shooters which makes getting a game tying three far harder for them as the rest of their role players are streaky shooters that can't really be relied upon for those clutch shots.


That's my point, Spo isn't a good coach. He's good at maintaining egos I guess...or so I've been told.. 

I agree about the "TALENT" being able to get off without plays, I said that. Wade/LeBron/Bosh they don't need much if anything called for them, just just need to play ball. But sometimes you need to have a play or TWO called where you say "okay, we could use a big 3 here, or a layup, let's run this for Mike, or for Shane, or get Haslem rolling to the hoop". The Heat have the talent to win a game on the court by themselves, but there are times where I want to see some sort of offensive game calling. It's obvious that there is none, because come time for it? It sucks ass.

And yeah, I agree about Duncan made to be looking young. The Jazz dogged him too. But he's still the big Fundamental.


----------



## Myst

Wesson said:


> If Wade wasn't suspended for what he did to Rondo last year(which absolutely deserved a multi game suspension as those types of plays are completely unacceptable) then he won't be suspended for that.



It's sad but true, he should def be suspended for a game. Douche bag move simply because he didn't get a call.


----------



## kobra860

I expected better out of him. He won't get suspended though.


----------



## Oracle

Of couse not typical superstar treatment


----------



## That Guy

Just wondering if the Heat game lived up to the hype and was worth watching, I recorded it on my TV, wasn't home to watch the game live and might go and watch it now or very soon, should I get my hopes up for a classic? high expectations? or not so... try not to give spoilers please


----------



## Magic

It started off slow but it picked up in the end.

Wade should have at the very least been ejected. If the league had any standards then he would already be a repeat offender.


----------



## StarzNBarz

If there's anybody I hate more than a Laker player... its D Wade. Probably my most hated player. Really can't stand that guy.


----------



## Magic

Wade is still by far my favorite Heat player and still one of my favorite players in the league. He has a lot of heart and plays with passion which is truly an admirable trait. Of course he over does it at times, like with the Collison foul, but I still like to watch him play(as long as every single one of his drives doesn't end with a whistle).


----------



## Joel Anthony

Ya'll softeez if you think Wade should be ejected/suspended for that shit..

And the thing with Rondo wasn't nearly as bad as people make it out to be. Watch it on YouTube. They were tangled up and Wade was the one falling to the ground. Rondo is such a small thing that it seems like Wade could have easily broken him in half but it was pretty innocent.

FUCK.. SPORTS TODAY IS SO PUSSIFIED.

"OMG HE SHOULD BE SUSPENDED FOR SMACKING HIM ACROSS THE BACK OF THE HEAD"

Go watch some shit from the 90s/80s and grow a pair. Judge anything Wade has EVER done to what Artest did. Got damn some of ya'll just want this shit to be Tic Tac Toe.


----------



## That Guy

Just finished watching it, low scoring game but had it's moments. Really only did pick up in the middle of the third quarter. 

This may sound stupid, but where was Chris Bosh? I like the guy and don't remember seeing him in the match. Is he injured or something? again sorry if this is a dumb question, I live outside the states and don't get to see every match, I may have missed something.


----------



## Oracle

Yes he is injured out indefinitely with an abdominal strain


----------



## Oracle

http://newsok.com/metta-world-peace-is-a-fan-of-okc-thunder-coach-scott-brooks/article/3675797

possibly one of the most stupidest interviews i have ever heard he clearly is a screw loose


----------



## HeatWave

Wade started showing that mean streak 4-5 years ago...Many just now noticing because the Heat are good & ppl are watching..

World Peace saying Harden flopped was so ignorant..He really set himself up for a longer punishment if he does something else..It'll be hard to believe he's sorry


----------



## Notorious

He's an idiot who has a mental problem.

But in some happier news, congratulations to Larry Legend for winning Executive of the Year.


----------



## RyanPelley

It's funny. A friend of mine said Monday: "I'm still surprised Dwyane Wade hasn't tried to hurt someone in the playoffs."

I hope this just adds some fire to the Pacers. I'm getting pretty tired of the horribly biased commentary and officiating. I used to be a Lebron fan, but his attitude has really gotten me to hate him during this season. During last night's game, multiple times, Steve Kerr was talking about the Chris Bosh injury being more of a problem WHEN the Heat play Philly or Boston the next series. 

Not if, but when. And it wasn't just one or two times. Sure, the Heat are heavily favored to win, but where's the professionalism? We heard plenty of times about how the great Miami defense was keeping Indiana in check, but when Miami couldn't score, it wasn't the Pacers D... No, it was Miami missing shots, ignoring the fact that the Pacers played outstanding defense the entire game. Typical bias. I'm glad I was a kid during the Michael Jordan days or I might have puked then too.


----------



## Notorious

That's funny considering the Pacers are better than both the Sixers and Celtics.


----------



## Notorious

LOL at Dwyane Wade getting mad at the Pacers celebrating their game 2 win.

Yeah Dwyane, let's not forget how Miami acted as if they won the championship when they beat Boston in the 2nd round last year.


----------



## Oracle

yeah i was laughing when i heard that 

one of the dumber things to come out of Derrrrrrwayne's mouth


----------



## HeatWave

To be fair winning a series is different than winning game 2


----------



## Notorious

Yeah you're right but Dwyane can't get mad at another team for celebrating for how Miami acted when they beat Boston.

Hell fuck that, remember how the Heat started celebrating when they went up 15 in game 2 of the Finals, which caused the Mavs comeback?


----------



## HeatWave

Wade learned his lesson from that though




> Scott Brooks on Ron Artest trying to get him the job in Sacramento: "Maybe that's why I didn't get it."





> Brooks on Artest sayin he politicked for Brooks to get Kings job. "Appreciate it. Little does he know I was going to ask that he be traded."


:lmao


----------



## Notorious

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

TNT is slaughtering Westbrook.


----------



## TJChurch

I didn't take the link to the interview, but regardless, I cease to be surprised (or even care that much) about anything Ron/MW says. My attitude is kind of "Long as he can play well, & does so for us, I don't care."

You know... Same as the NBA "front offices" when they watch that Wade play.

I was watching a lot of scripted TV last night, so I didn't see that film until this afternoon... But the same person watched that with me that watched MWP's hit on Harden. They agreed both should be/should have been punished.


----------



## Notorious

Jason Smith got ejected and suspended 2 games for this:









Dwyane Wade did this and all he got was a flagrant one:


----------



## TJChurch

Notorious said:


> Jason Smith got ejected and suspended 2 games for this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dwyane Wade did this and all he got was a flagrant one:


Having grown up around sports, I can tell you why...

I had to watch the first one a few times before I even knew which player I was supposed to be watching, whereas anyone who watches a Heat game probably knows who Wade is.

The name on the jersey is protection from suspensions, to a point.


----------



## Notorious

I agree with you, the NBA protecting their superstars and giving them special treatment.


----------



## TJChurch

Notorious said:


> I agree with you, the NBA protecting their superstars and giving them special treatment.


Am I the only one imagining the fake commercial "Saturday Night Live" could do on such a thing? (Part of me; Another part is playing the old song "Star Collector" in my head, with the chorus re-imagined as "Star Protector".)


----------



## HeatWave

KG keeps this up & Bosh stays out, only thing keeping Celtics from another ring is LeBron at the 4 & Tim Duncan showing out


----------



## Magic

every team left in the West would likely destroy the Celtics.


----------



## Notorious

The Clippers would not destroy the Celtics, we would probably beat them.

The C's and the Spurs game are always close, we match up well with them.

While we would most likely lose to the Lakers in a series, they wouldn't "destroy" us.

The only team in the West that would "destroy" us is OKC.


----------



## TJChurch

Notorious said:


> The Clippers would not destroy the Celtics, we would probably beat them.
> 
> The C's and the Spurs game are always close, we match up well with them.
> 
> While we would most likely lose to the Lakers in a series, they wouldn't "destroy" us.
> 
> The only team in the West that would "destroy" us is OKC.


I agree Boston would beat the Celtics, but it wasn't that many years ago I would say the same thing about my alma mater.

I might enjoy watching a SA-Boston game.

I am watching the OKC-LA game as I type this; Hwever, I am quite sure that while either team would beat Boston, you have chosen the wrong one as far as which would "destroy" Beantown worse.


----------



## Magic

Spurs are BY FAR the best team in the league. heat aren't even close to them with the way they're playing right now(43 wins out of their last 50 is ridiculous considering how this season has gone). I'm pretty sure they would be able to handle the Celtics. The Celtics have struggled with bad teams so far, I doubt they would do well against the Spurs/Lakers/OKC, especially with the way Pierce is playing because those three teams would all likely do a pretty good job at slowing down KG.


----------



## Notorious

No I'm not confused.

OKC would destroy Boston.

We would be able to keep it close with LA but in the end the size would be too much, I think the majority of the games would be close. But we'll never know because neither team is getting out of their respective conference.


----------



## TJChurch

Wesson said:


> Spurs are BY FAR the best team in the league. heat aren't even close to them with the way they're playing right now(43 wins out of their last 50 is ridiculous considering how this season has gone). I'm pretty sure they would be able to handle the Celtics. The Celtics have struggled with bad teams so far, I doubt they would do well against the Spurs/Lakers/OKC, especially with the way Pierce is playing because those three teams would all likely do a pretty good job at slowing down KG.


I agree with almost all of that... Bar the first sentence.


----------



## Notorious

It's not like Paul Pierce is playing bad because he sucks, he's playing with a sprained MCL. Do you know how painful that is? Adding to the fact that in this series he's being guarded by a top 5 perimeter defender.

OKC, San Antonio and the Lakers would all most likely beat the Celtics...I just think the C's could keep the series close against the Lakers & Spurs. It hardly matters though because the Celtics aren't making it out of the East.


----------



## Notorious

OH LAWD.


----------



## TJChurch

Notorious said:


> OKC, San Antonio and the Lakers would all most likely beat the Celtics...I just think the C's could keep the series close against the Lakers & Spurs. It hardly matters though because the Celtics aren't making it out of the East.


Says the man with every post surrounded by Celtics things... "Isn't it ironic?"

Seriously, if that's the case, & even you feel that way, the point of the whole discussion was...?


----------



## Notorious

Magic is the one that brought it up.

Sorry for being honest, I guess I should be biased and act as if the Celtics are the best team in the NBA.


----------



## Magic

I never said he sucks did I? I know why he's playing bad which is why he will continue playing bad which means they don't have a chance at winning the Finals unless KG becomes like a consistent 30-15 guy somehow.

And they still could make it out of the East. I really think the Heats' weaknesses can be exposed against an elite PG.

btw, I still hold my opinion that Westbrook is better than Rondo. I recall saying this at the start of the year and remember being laughed at. Just like when I was laughed at when I said Roy Hibbert is the best player on the Pacers. And other things that came true. Maybe you guys should keep up with my greatness. :kobe3 (sarcasm for those that take everything seriously)


----------



## Notorious

You weren't laughed at.

IIRC everyone agreed with you that Westbrook was better than Rondo and I was the one who was all by himself. Of course Westbrook proved he was better than Rondo this season so pretty much no one believes that anymore.


----------



## TJChurch

Notorious said:


> Magic is the one that brought it up.
> 
> Sorry for being honest, I guess I should be biased and act as if the Celtics are the best team in the NBA.


I feel no better about such bias than I do about the previously-discussed "star protector" idea.

Regardless, who cares about passing the blame? Regardless of who digs a hole, does that make it any more/less useless?


----------



## Joel Anthony

Dedication, determination, discipline. :gun::gun::gun:


----------



## Zen

Celtics big 3 were in full flight tonight.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Dat Harden

followed by

Dat Durant DOO DOO JUMP!!


----------



## HardKoR

Joel Anthony said:


> Dedication, determination, discipline. :gun::gun::gun:


Trust me, I definitely think it's beyond stupid, but here's another.


----------



## RyanPelley

Notorious said:


> LOL at Dwyane Wade getting mad at the Pacers celebrating their game 2 win.
> 
> Yeah Dwyane, let's not forget how Miami acted as if they won the championship when they beat Boston in the 2nd round last year.


LOL, yeah, it's so ridiculous. Michelle Beadle commented on it on SportsNation today. She was like- "Wait, is there more to the celebration?" Because it was just high fives and smiles. But David West was trying to get everyone to the locker room immediately. Love that he's stepped up as the leader the team needs, while Granger is just his usual inconsistent clanker.


----------



## Notorious

Yeah I just watched that video of the guy cutting the design. The barber has skills but that's incredibly dumb. I've seen worse though.

One time I went to a liquor store and there was a guy there with a big ass red Rockets logo tattooed on the side of his head, he was bald btw.

Oh yeah and before I forget...LOLLAKERS!


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

What a pathetic choke job by the Lakers


----------



## kobra860

They gave it to Blake? Seriously? They have Artest, Kobe, Gasol, and Bynum and they decide on Blake?


----------



## Dice Darwin

LOLakers.


----------



## Notorious

The Lakers were up 75-68 on OKC with 2 minutes left.

The final score was 76-75 with OKC winning.


----------



## Oracle

Nice choke job Lakers


----------



## Dice Darwin

25 shots for 20 points. Classic Kobrick rite dere.


----------



## StarzNBarz

Hey Lakers...


----------



## Oracle

Kobe went 0-5 with 2 TOs in the last 5:31

:lmao


----------



## Myst

Damn, what a choke job. No clue why they/Kobe ran the clock down like that especially since OKC had a foul to give.


----------



## Magic

Kobe fucked us over but he also got us the lead in the first place with his shots in the fourth. Brown though...needs to be fired. Not in the offseason, but right now, before the next fucking game. He has no idea when to use timeouts(like after a 6-0 run with you only up by one) nor does he know how to draw up a fucking play that will work with three timeouts.


----------



## Dice Darwin

StarzNBarz said:


> Hey Lakers...


More like this...


----------



## Myst

Wesson said:


> Kobe fucked us over but he also got us the lead in the first place with his shots in the fourth. Brown though...needs to be fired. Not in the offseason, but right now, before the next fucking game. He has no idea when to use timeouts(like after a 6-0 run with you only up by one) nor does he know how to draw up a fucking play that will work with three timeouts.


Can the Lakers trade Mike Brown+Picks+TPE+Fries for Rick Adelman+Beasely?


:no:


Brown is an awful offensive coach.


----------



## HeatWave

LA's best & only shot...brooms are looming


----------



## Magic

Anyone that has stated that losing two games will result in a sweep is beyond ignorant. It's a tough loss, that doesn't mean we'll get swept, to imply as such is retarded.


----------



## Brye

Lakers will win at least one, potentially even two but I think that OKC will win the series.


----------



## HeatWave

Supposedly Ibaka & Durant ended the game with the same amount of shot attempts...crazy


----------



## Magic

Durant had 15 and Ibaka had 11.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Dice Darwin said:


> More like this...


----------



## Dice Darwin

Lakers put up a good fight. But this series is done. Was nice while it lasted.


----------



## Joel Anthony




----------



## HeatWave

Brye said:


> Lakers will win at least one, potentially even two but I think that OKC will win the series.


This was the one..They had everything go their way(up until last 2 minutes)..LA lured OKC to their type of game & OKC still won..OKC will likely not play this bad again, possible but I doubt it


----------



## Magic

You realize that a jump shooting team always has the potential to play this badly, right? It's not like they were missing open jumpers, although Westbrook did miss some shots that he usually hits, but the Lakers were tough and contested well. That's not going to change because we choked away a game.


----------



## HeatWave

Blake & his wife's twitter accounts are getting bombarded with death threats..yikes


----------



## Brye

HeatWave said:


> Blake & his wife's twitter accounts are getting bombarded with death threats..yikes


Fucking hate how people get like this now.


----------



## Dice Darwin

Lakers didn't choke. They got choked out. And there's nothing they can do about it.


----------



## HeatWave

No more McGee in the playoffs means the spotlight for Shaq's blooper reel belongs solely to Hollins


----------



## IMPULSE

i'm laughing at the notion that you fire a coach because he can't use timeouts. rick carlisle is bad at timeout management and he's won a ring.


----------



## Magic

He's terrible in general as well. His defensive schemes are fine, but his offensive schemes are terrible, especially the plays he draws up late.


----------



## HeatWave

Laker fans on fire tonight http://twitpic.com/9lwtqe


----------



## IMPULSE

it's not his fault that he allowed his team to watch the heat play


----------



## Rush

Yeah, losing those 2 games straight makes it clear that it will be an easy sweep. Why should the lakers even bother playing the rest of the games :kobe Anyone who thinks that Lakers are getting swept purely based on the fact they lost game 2 is a muppet.


----------



## IMPULSE

mike brown is talking some crap that his team doesn't care about and bynum interjects with his two minutes closeouts are easy comment. the teammates try to ignore this nugget of wisdom, but bynum lack of original input led to the same result, which is laker's embarrassment.


----------



## HeatWave

Game 3 & 4 back to back nights? ewww


----------



## Dice Darwin

Rush said:


> Yeah, *losing those 2 games straight makes it clear that it will be an easy sweep.* Why should the lakers even bother playing the rest of the games :kobe Anyone who thinks that Lakers are getting swept purely based on the fact they lost game 2 is a muppet.


(Y)


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Artest made the right decision on the pass to Blake. I don't think they had any timeouts left, it was nearing the 5 second violation, Kobe wasn't open, he read that Westbrook wasn't paying attention and found Blake for a good look. He just missed the shot. If anything, it's Brown's fault. 

Very enjoyable game towards the end though. I don't think Kobe choked except for that horrendous entry pass that Durant stole and resulted in a easy transition dunk. That was the only play that seemed like a mental error. That Blake pass that went off his hands was a miscommunication and the rest of the shots he missed were the typical low percentage shots he takes. 

LA played a much better overall game than game 1 and looked like the better team for the majority of the game. Their defense was much better on the pick and roll, they rotated better and packed the lane very well forcing OKC to take jumpshots. OKC wasn't as hot as they were in game 1 either. Durant should've been more aggressive. Artest played good defense on him in isolations but he should've looked for the ball more than he did. 15 shots isn't enough for him and he usually made good plays when he got the ball. 2 sick finishes around the rim. 

They're playing games 3 and 4 back to back and that might hurt the Lakers since they're the older team. If OKC wins game 3, then a sweep is definitely probable.


----------



## HeatWave

Who told Jordan Farmar to pile on & take a dig at Blake? smh


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

HeatWave said:


> Who told Jordan Farmar to pile on & take a dig at Blake? smh


What did he say?

Sessions needs to get called out too. He was terrible all game long.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

lakers fans getting at blake. smh, thats some philadelphia eagles shit


----------



## Dub

GD said:


> lakers fans getting at blake. smh, thats some philadelphia eagles shit


Oh please, every team has fans that are like that.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Yeah, Bulls fans were getting at CJ Waston just a week ago.


----------



## StarzNBarz

HeatWave said:


> Game 3 & 4 back to back nights? ewww


Its ok. They're helping the Lakers. The closer the games are to each other the faster they get swept.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

DubC said:


> Oh please, every team has fans that are like that.


you mad?


----------



## Zen

Massively dissapointed


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

HeatWave said:


> Blake & his wife's twitter accounts are getting bombarded with death threats..yikes


People like that are such fucking pieces of shit.


----------



## WahhWahh

Calling the sweep. OKC to sweep the entire West? Possibly.


----------



## Magic

:lmao, yeah they could easily sweep the Spurs. oh man, that was a good laugh.


----------



## Dub

GD said:


> you mad?


Why would I be?


----------



## MrMister

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> People like that are such fucking pieces of shit.


Yeah they're scum. Here's an idea, your team had a decent lead and let that slip away down the stretch. Play better and don't give up the lead and then some guy that isn't even very good won't have to take the final shot from beyond the arc. It's like shooting a 3 has a good percentage chance of going in (spoiler: it doesn't). Wait...didn't his 3 point shooting help the Lakers win game 7 against...shit I don't remember who they played. But yeah, fucking idiot fans blaming one guy...more than blaming him, wishing death on him. LOL


----------



## HardKoR

DubC said:


> Oh please, every team has fans that are like that.


I can almost guarantee that there are no Spurs fans like that. 4 championships and 0 riots. We respect each other and the team. Lakers just seem to attract more dumb fucks as fans than any other city, not saying they are all dumb fucks, they just have a lot more.


----------



## kobra860

HardKoR said:


> I can almost guarantee that there are no Spurs fans like that. 4 championships and 0 riots. We respect each other and the team. Lakers just seem to attract more dumb fucks as fans than any other city, not saying they are all dumb fucks, they just have a lot more.


The Spurs are a well run franchise with disciplined players and a great coach. The team rarely has players who consistently let people down so obviously you won't see too many crazy fans making threats. I guarantee that there are Spurs fans who are just as crazy as the other fans.



WahhWahh said:


> Calling the sweep. OKC to sweep the entire West? Possibly.


Sweeping the Spurs? Not happening.


----------



## TJChurch

1] I have to laugh at people saying the Lakers will be swept just b/c they are down 2-0. Honestly, a small part of my brain might have thought like that, but it was quickly corrected by the parts of my brain that saw the Nuggets series go 7.

2] I, too, thought the Lakers looked like a different team for much of Game 2 han Game 1.

3] Let us not forget, regardless of scheduling, I think the next 2 games are (I know the next 1 is) in LA. Anyone who doesn't think that makes a difference in games (crowd, as well as officiating, if not more) is denying the obvious.

4] I'm still laughing a bit at posts calling Brown a bad offensive coach... I've grown up with Cleveland being my closest home team, so I know he's never been a coach at all. (Waiting for an assistant to take over if/when he gets fired, whoever has actually been doing it all this time.)


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

MrMister said:


> Yeah they're scum. Here's an idea, your team had a decent lead and let that slip away down the stretch. Play better and don't give up the lead and then some guy that isn't even very good won't have to take the final shot from beyond the arc. It's like shooting a 3 has a good percentage chance of going in (spoiler: it doesn't). Wait...didn't his 3 point shooting help the Lakers win game 7 against...shit I don't remember who they played. But yeah, fucking idiot fans blaming one guy...more than blaming him, wishing death on him. LOL


Yea, that's what really pisses me off. Not only are they dumb enough to spend their time sending death threats because of a sporting event (and believe me I know about being fanatical, I'm as big a sports fan as they come) but if you take it to that level you need to re-examine your life.

But not only are they that stupid, but they always have it wrong. CJ Watson is why the Bulls lost the 76ers series? Gtfo. Steve Blake cost the Lakers that game? Get fucking real


----------



## RyanPelley

Three hours until game time. Wish I could be downtown for the game, but I'm sure the all gold in the stands will look badass. Go Pacers.


----------



## HeatWave

Pacers got this one tonight imo..Think they're gonna have one of those nothing will go wrong nights


----------



## RyanPelley

Let's hope so.... Granger is still playing stupid basketball. Forcing shots at the worst times and rarely, they fall. If he and Paul George can get things going, with David West and Hibbert still playing solid down low, the Pacers are a dangerous team.


----------



## Notorious

Would be to nice see both Granger and George get going, especially George.

He's gotta step it up in the playoffs, not take a step down.

:mark: :mark: :mark:

:kg1 :kg2 :kg3


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

RyanPelley said:


> Three hours until game time. Wish I could be downtown for the game, but I'm sure the all gold in the stands will look badass. Go Pacers.


Looks pretty badass.


----------



## Myst

Can't wait for this Pacers vs Heat game.



GO PAUL GEORGE! <3.


----------



## StarzNBarz

Gold-Out looks sick.

Go Pacers.


----------



## Notorious

Gold-Out always look sick.

I think this is the first time a team has done it since the We Believe Warriors.


----------



## StarzNBarz

I hate what's on the shirts though. "Gold Swagger" Thats so stupid.


----------



## Notorious

Remember when Laker fans were claiming how much Derek Fisher sucked and how Ramon Sessions was such a big upgrade? This is their numbers in the 2nd round.

Sessions: 50 mins, 4 pts, 3 asts, 2 TO's
Fisher: 40 mins, 8 pts, 3 asts, 0 TO's


----------



## HeatWave

Larry Hughes playing for the Heat tonight so it's LeBron or bust tonight for the Heat..sheesh


----------



## RyanPelley

The perimeter defense has been too tight for Granger or George to get many open looks. Keep pounding it down low with Hibbert though. And nice to see Hill getting it going. Big second half coming.


----------



## Perfect Poster

Wade has played like crap today. Chalmers and Lebron are the only ones that have done much of anything.


----------



## Irish Jet

Indiana came to play. Miami look very vulnerable in this game.


----------



## HeatWave

This series is going 7 & I'm going to love every single minute of it lol


----------



## RyanPelley

My original prediction, maybe a bit biased, but Pacers in 6. Getting ready to order Game 4 tickets. They're making the Heat look like WNBA players. Fits perfect, after how much of a bitch Dwyane Wade has been.


----------



## Oracle

Who says u need superstars ehh?

great players in a good team > superstars


----------



## Perfect Poster

smh James Jones and Shane Battier have done jack shit shooting the 3. Pathetic, really. It's crazy that losing Bosh is having this big of an effect on the Heat. Personally I'd just wave the white flag here and save it all for Game 4. No way you're coming back from 20 with only 2 and change left


----------



## RyanPelley

I can already see it. ESPN will say nothing about the Pacers dominating this second half. They'll simply say the Heat missed shots and were sloppy. How about a little credit for the team? Or a lot of credit to Paul George, who has shut Dwyane Wade down completely.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

Bosh has always been a great key to the team. Don't know why people clowned on him so much.


----------



## Headliner

So, what the hell happened to Wade this game? I missed most of the game. If the Pacers win the next game, you mise well call it a wrap on this series. I don't see Miami coming back from 3-1.


----------



## RyanPelley

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Bosh has always been a great key to the team. Don't know why people clowned on him so much.












Maybe that's why ^



Headliner said:


> So, what the hell happened to Wade this game? I missed most of the game. If the Pacers win the next game, you mise well call it a wrap on this series. I don't see Miami coming back from 3-1.


Paul George. Game 2, Wade was 1-6 when defended by Paul George, and tonight, he got shut down.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

RyanPelley said:


> Maybe that's why ^


Nah not in that sense. I mean people clowning him as a player. Bosh got them boys like.......


----------



## RyanPelley

LOL, his photobombs are hilarious. I don't know why. I've always liked Bosh, probably the only Heat player that I don't hate anymore. I've heard plenty of people call him soft, which he does have a thin frame, but he has a great shot.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

The Spurs are bad motherfuckers.


----------



## HeatWave

Heat lone bright spot: Possibly found 3rd scorer in Chalmers

But it's good to see Pacers werent satisfied with game 2, but Granger needs to chill before he sets LeBron off because last thing Indy wants is LeBron to have more 30 & 10 games


----------



## Notorious

The Heat lost this game when Wade & Spoelstra got into that fight on the bench. Took the team out of the game mentally.

Bosh is my favorite Heat player too.


----------



## HeatWave

LeBron's teams are 1-6 in series after losing back to back & Kobe is 1-7 after being down 2-0


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

One of these ESPN channels has been talking about the Heat loss basically since the game ended. Imagine what will happen when Lebron loses this series or eventually doesn't win the NBA finals.


----------



## HeatWave

> Hibbert opens his presser by sitting down and saying "How you guys doing? I'm not wearing any funky outfits tonight."


:lmao


----------



## HardKoR

I'm glad we don't do that t-shirt shit. Spurs letting that lead slip is digging at me.


----------



## Dice Darwin

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> One of these ESPN channels has been talking about the Heat loss basically since the game ended. Imagine what will happen when Lebron loses this series or eventually doesn't win the NBA finals.


Spoelstra will get fired. Would be funny if the Heat hired Stan Van Gundy to replace him.


----------



## WahhWahh

Wow, Heat is absolutely garbage outside of Lebron/Wade/Bosh. I should have known an injury to one of the big 3 would make them a bad team. Didn't think Bosh would impact this much.


----------



## HeatWave

Spurs just look light years better..Don't really see how Clips can win a game..Blake is gaining one heck of a learning experience though


----------



## Zen

was that wade's worst game ever?


----------



## HardKoR

Good game, the Clippers D can be scary, especially against the guards. I also see no confidence in Paul, and you can see Blake's knee slow him down as the game goes by. But they still have no answer to the Spurs phenominal passing and getting in the paint.

Go Spurs Go! 16 in a row!


----------



## chronoxiong

Wow at the Heat getting whooped by the Pacers. This goes to show how much they really need Bosh. Also, it shows the lack of depth they have on their roster for using all of their payroll on the Big Three. Good job Heat and good luck trying to figure out how to fill the void at PF. Lebron knows he can't play that position part-time.

Wow at Lakers fans giving hate tweets to Steve Blake and his wife on Twitter. I mean, really? You have to threaten them both just because Blake missed a wide-open 3 pointer? Who cares. The people that are giving them hate tweets need to grow up. It's a game and that's all that it is. This reminds me of when our very own Kyle Williams was getting death threats because of his boneheaded mistakes in the NFC Title Game. But at the end of the game, who cares. Just move on from it and carry on with your lives.

The Clippers have no chance to beat the Spurs too. I think they have a chance of winning one game at the least and that's it. Man, the Spurs are riding a 17 game winning streak right now. Can someone please stop them? They are the team that I fear the most at the moment. Not the Heat.


----------



## Zen

Spurs are so solid


----------



## Headliner

Clippers are so getting swept. They stand zero chance. It's great for the Spurs since the older guys will need the rest before they're running around with OKC in the West Finals. (Sorry Laker fans)


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

dont be sorry i am sure that they are still in denial


----------



## HeatWave

Solely based on depth, I would be intrigued by a Spurs/Pacers finals..But from a coaching standpoint I wanna see Doc & Pop go at it


----------



## RyanPelley

It's already started. "Bosh is out and Wade is hurt." Nothing about how well the Pacers played. And to make matters worse, the $28 seats I was eyeing for Game 4 are suddenly $68.... Fuck.


----------



## StarzNBarz

If you're a Pacer fan aren't you already used to them flying under the radar, not getting much credit, or being talked about anyway? They're one of the teams I paid close attention to during the season. A top 3 finish in the east and top 5 record in the NBA is amazing. what a TEAM they have.


Anyway $68 for a ticket? Go for it.


----------



## kobra860

RyanPelley said:


> It's already started. "Bosh is out and Wade is hurt." Nothing about how well the Pacers played. And to make matters worse, the $28 seats I was eyeing for Game 4 are suddenly $68.... Fuck.


ESPN is always biased. They care more about ratings than being objective.


----------



## Zen

http://www.hoopsworld.com/lebron-obsessed-with-winning-a-ring


----------



## RyanPelley

StarzNBarz said:


> If you're a Pacer fan aren't you already used to them flying under the radar, not getting much credit, or being talked about anyway? They're one of the teams I paid close attention to during the season. A top 3 finish in the east and top 5 record in the NBA is amazing. what a TEAM they have.
> 
> 
> Anyway $68 for a ticket? Go for it.


Well yeah, I think for the most part, going under the radar is great... But after beating down on the beloved Heat, I thought at least a little credit was due. Roy is getting his due, which is great.

I wish I could shell out the $68, but money is tight. Thinking to when I spent $60 going to a horrible Monday Night Raw last summer. Fuck me...


----------



## HeatWave

The talk is all about the Heat because many look at the Pacers as a weak team, I mean half the ppl in this thread did as well especially after Rose got hurt already providing an asterisk saying the Heat winning it all this year will be tainted...It is what is...Heat shouldn't feel embarrassed losing to the Pacers in a tough long series..They get whooped quick & decisively then yes bash the Heat but maybe it's just me. I expected this to be a tough series and honestly right now I think Boston rather face Miami than Indiana because Indiana's depth can wear down Boston in a 7 game series imo


----------



## Notorious

I'd be fine facing either Miami or Indiana.

The Celtics worst possible matchup in the East was a healthy Chicago Bulls team and we know what happened to them.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

Notorious said:


> I'd be fine facing either Miami or Indiana.
> 
> The Celtics worst possible matchup in the East was a healthy Chicago Bulls team and we know what happened to them.


You need to worry about getting past the Sixers first.


----------



## Champ

how are you tied with the sixers notorious


----------



## Notorious

This is the worst reffed game since game 1 of New York-Miami.

Can't buy a fucking call.

Let me get this straight, if a Sixers player is dribbling and they lose the ball, it's a Celtic foul?
And if a Sixer player let's say runs into a Celtic player intentionally and then throws the ball up it's a foul on the Celtics?

But when a Celtic does the same thing on the other end, it's a no-call?


----------



## Champ

you're honestly going to blame it on the refs

the sixers were beyond awful for three entire quarters


----------



## Notorious

I'm not saying the Sixers are playing awful and the only reason why they came back is because of the refs.

But the refs have played a major part in their "comeback".

There's no reason as to why in the 3rd quarter Pierce & KG were getting borderline tackled on layup attempts and there was no foul but Thad Young drives into the paint and loses his dribble and we get called for a foul or Lou Williams only three consecutive possessions runs into a Celtics player intentionally and throws the ball up and it's a shooting foul every single time.


----------



## kobra860

Canadian said:


> You need to worry about getting past the Sixers first.


They'll get past the Sixers easily.


----------



## Champ

iggy puts the sixers up five :lmao


----------



## HeatWave

Jaw dropping...my goodness


----------



## Irish Jet

:mark:


----------



## WahhWahh

ANDRE IGUODALA!

He is clutch as fuck.


----------



## Notorious

Oh well, bounce back in game 5. History backed up Philly to win this one anyway.


----------



## WahhWahh

Ray Allen airball? Seriously...?


----------



## HeatWave

Boston always does things the hard way...they despise the easy button lol


----------



## Irish Jet

Women should never be allowed to commentate. On any sport.


----------



## Notorious

I hope the Sixers get jobbed by the refs in game 5 in Boston like the Hawks in game 6.

Payback for that bullshit BS reffed, rigged 3rd quarter.


----------



## WahhWahh

So, how about dat Andre Iguodala clutch?

Lakers/OKC should be a decent game. Lakers usually bore me so this could be a snooze.


----------



## Champ




----------



## HeatWave

Don't remember the last time I seen comeback from that large of a defict in the playoffs and almost win by double digits


----------



## WahhWahh

Timeout 2 minutes in argggghhhh.

Lakers are here to play.


----------



## Zen

Start the first quater with a 20 point lead finish the 4th quarter losing by 9 points, dam Celtics.


----------



## Notorious

We never led by more than 17.

And we were only up by 12 after the 1st quarter.


----------



## StarzNBarz

Wow and I thought the Lakers choked.


----------



## HeatWave

Harden stays going to the hoop..Durant & Westbrook should take notes


----------



## Notorious

LOL at the Laker fans who overrated Ramon Sessions as if he was some savior for their PG position. :lmao

He's been putting up worse numbers than Fisher coming off the bench for OKC this series.


----------



## Myst

Notorious said:


> LOL at the Laker fans who overrated Ramon Sessions as if he was some savior for their PG position. :lmao
> 
> He's been putting up worse numbers than Fisher coming off the bench for OKC this series.


Sessions has 10 pts on 4-7 and has 4 assists at the half. He's obviously not an all-star but he's probably your average starting PG in the NBA - who isn't being utilized properly (Mike 'Potato Head' Brown). It's hell of a lot better than where we were with Fisher who was easily the worst starting PG in the league.


----------



## Notorious

Was averaging 2/2 on 20% shooting against OKC before tonight.


----------



## Dice Darwin

Sessions was doing very well in Cleveland, being coached up by Byron Scott. That carried over to the Lakers too, till they killed his swag and turned him into a generic roleplayer. Hasn't been the same since. 

Don't know if it's Coach Potato Head's fault for not using him right, or if Coach Kobrick just bullied him into giving up the ball and being more passive.


----------



## HeatWave

James Harden..smh


----------



## HeatWave

Must've been so awkward for those 2 OKC players running down the court with Westbrook..He wasn't giving that ball up


----------



## Oracle

Refs ruined this game 

just put the damn whistles away


----------



## HeatWave

Harden is better off playing defense with both hands tied behind his back lol


----------



## Myst

Dice Darwin said:


> Sessions was doing very well in Cleveland, being coached up by Byron Scott. That carried over to the Lakers too, till they killed his swag and turned him into a generic roleplayer. Hasn't been the same since.


This.





> Don't know if it's Coach Potato Head's fault for not using him right, or if Coach Kobrick just bullied him into giving up the ball and being more passive.


Kobe wants him to be aggressive but Brown wants Sessions to slow down due to the bigs/age of the team.


edit: FUCK, Durant is clutch as hell! Hate how this game is a FT shooting contest. OKC games tend to be like that though.


----------



## kobra860

Hypnotiq said:


> Refs ruined this game
> 
> just put the damn whistles away


Everyone knew that the Lakers would win in LA.


----------



## HeatWave

Credit the Lakers for making 41-42 free throws that's amazing...Credit the refs too for giving us a Lakers/Kings remake as well :lmao


----------



## HeatWave

Well the broom is still there waiting to see what Lob(ster) City does...I don't like their chances though


----------



## Myst

HeatWave said:


> Credit the Lakers for making 41-42 free throws that's amazing...*Credit the refs too for giving us a Lakers/Kings remake as well* :lmao


Lol @ a Heat fan saying something like that. Go check the boxscore for game 1 of Heat/Pacers.




Refs were awful though and ridiculously inconsistent.


----------



## Notorious

HeatWave isn't a Heat fan though.

And yes this was one of the worst officiated games of the last 5 years. There's no reason two teams should shoot almost a combined 70 FT's, also no reason a team should shoot 40 FT's.


----------



## Dice Darwin

For a minute, I forgot how bad the refs can get when superstars are involved. I remember now.


----------



## HeatWave

Speaking of Heat getting calls like crazy, how good is OKC? LA makes 40 FT & only lost by 3..Heat shot gazillion vs Knicks in that one game & Pacers gane 1 and the Knicks were throttled and Pacers were beat decisively


----------



## Myst

Notorious said:


> *HeatWave isn't a Heat fan though.*
> 
> And yes this was one of the worst officiated games of the last 5 years. There's no reason two teams should shoot almost a combined 70 FT's, also no reason a team should shoot 40 FT's.


Oh? My bad on that. 


Comment still stands on this game being compared to Heat/Pacers game 1 though (Heat had 38 FTAs). Last couple FTs were late game situations in the Lakers/OKC game. I think the main reason why the FTs *REALLY* stick out though is because of the efficiency. 67-70 combined. No doubt the officiating was pitiful though. Refs need to just let them play or at least be consistent with their calls. It's like they can't make up their mind on whether they wanna let players be physical or if they're gonna call ticky-tacky fouls.


----------



## Zen

YESSS still alive


----------



## HeatWave

Good thing about OKC/LA being stretched out is better chance of seeing a fight...it's looming


----------



## Myst

HeatWave said:


> Good thing about OKC/LA being stretched out is better chance of seeing a fight...it's looming



Pau better find a good place to hide. I can see Barnes/MWP vs Ibaka/Perkins fighting or getting close to it. I don't think anyone else would really get involved. Barnes/MWP would get murdered though.


----------



## slassar136

speaking of bad refereeing, here's a video.


----------



## Notorious

Mamba very angry.



> “I don’t give a fuck what you say,” Bryant told Yahoo! Sports late Friday. “If I go out there and miss game winners, and people say, 'Kobe choked, or Kobe is seven for whatever in pressure situations.' Well, fuck you.
> 
> “Because I don’t play for your fucking approval. I play for my own love and enjoyment of the game. And to win. That’s what I play for. Most of the time, when guys feel the pressure, they’re worried about what people might say about them. I don’t have that fear, and it enables me to forget bad plays and to take shots and play my game."
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/news/nba--kobe- ... aceta8vLYF


:kobe2

But on a serious note, gotta respect Kobe for that. He's a true competitor, one of the few we have left in the NBA.


----------



## PRODIGY

That's exactly how Lebron needs to be. He should have that same mindset, instead he's trying to get people to like him again. Just go out and say fuck the world like Kobe.


----------



## Notorious

Has anyone seen this? I loved this commercial.


----------



## Dice Darwin

Legasee said:


> That's exactly how Lebron needs to be. He should have that same mindset, instead he's trying to get people to like him again. Just go out and say fuck the world like Kobe.


I think Lebron is saying fuck the world. The world wants him to take the last shot in games, and he doesn't do that shit unless he wants to. All the whining and crying people do doesn't change Lebron's game at all.


----------



## Notorious

The Cavaliers really got a stud in Kyrie Irving. Such a great young player, in 3 years he'll be the best PG in the NBA.

Imagine if they somehow get the #1 pick again this year...but that doesn't even need to happen. If they get a top 3 pick and draft MKG that would be great. I think a Kyrie, MKG & Thompson is a great young core to build around. I don't think Tristan Thompson will ever be a perennial All-Star but I think at best he will become a borderline All-Star which in this hypothetical he would be a third option, is pretty damn good.


----------



## HeatWave

Dice Darwin said:


> I think Lebron is saying fuck the world. The world wants him to take the last shot in games, and he doesn't do that shit unless he wants to. All the whining and crying people do doesn't change Lebron's game at all.


Kinda made mention of that in his interview with SI..Think they were asking him about his lack of post up game..He said he never worked on it because everyone said he needed to..Kenny Smith I believe said once when it comes to star athletes, they never want others to be the reason why they do something so Kenny said he would trick Hakeem into believing it was Hakeem's idea not his..Only way stars will do something is if it's their idea & on their terms not someone else's


----------



## Notorious

About to start ranting here but was just thinking about how the 76ers could potentially be playing in the ECF and it's a complete joke and disgrace.

My old high school basketball coach used to say "Some people have more luck than skill." The 76ers are embodying that in the playoffs. The worst team to ever win a playoff series could be going to the ECF due to them benefiting from the teams they're facing's injuries.

Do you honestly believe that the 76ers would've beaten the Bulls with a healthy D. Rose and healthy Joakim?
Do you honestly believe that the 76ers could beat the Celtics with a healthy Pierce, Ray & Bradley? Not even taking into consideration other role players the Celtics lost for the season in Jeff Green & Chris Wilcox.

The 76ers are a joke. Now, I'm not saying that they're no better than the Charlotte Bobcats. I'm not saying that they don't have good players or a good coach but it just irritates the hell out of me to see this undeserving team potentially play in the ECF. A team that tanked the end of the season so they could avoid facing the Heat in the 1st round because they were scared of them, something that their team admitted. It just blows my mind.

I don't consider them on the same level as the other 8th seeds who've made it past the first round. You might say that the Grizzlies played the Spurs without Manu last year but they also played without Rudy Gay and took the Thunder to 7. The We Believe Warriors were a great team and completely humiliated a 67 win team with the reigning MVP. The 99 Knicks are the greatest 8th seed of all-time, made it to the NBA Finals. The 94 Nuggets were another great team and defeated a legit Sonics team headed by Payton & Kemp, came back from being down 2-0 to take the series.


----------



## StarzNBarz

Notorious said:


> The Cavaliers really got a stud in Kyrie Irving. Such a great young player,* in 3 years he'll be the best PG in the NBA.*
> 
> Imagine if they somehow get the #1 pick again this year...but that doesn't even need to happen. If they get a top 3 pick and draft MKG that would be great. I think a Kyrie, MKG & Thompson is a great young core to build around. I don't think Tristan Thompson will ever be a perennial All-Star but I think at best he will become a borderline All-Star which in this hypothetical he would be a third option, is pretty damn good.


Really?


----------



## Notorious

Yes really.


----------



## HeatWave

Just need Parker, Rose, Rondo, Westbrook, Williams & CP3 to die and he will be


----------



## Notorious

Deron & CP3 aren't getting any better.
Rondo goes as far as his jumper.
Parker will be 33 by then, he will not be a top 5 PG anymore.
Rose is a question mark if he can stay healthy.
Westbrook goes as far as his IQ takes him.

Don't see what's so hard to believe about it.


----------



## StarzNBarz

:lol exactly heatwave


----------



## Notorious

Y'all gonna learn.

Kyrie gonna make all of you believers


----------



## Champ

Notorious said:


> Deron & CP3 aren't getting any better.


silly point. they'll still be better overall players than irving in three years.


----------



## Notorious

No they won't.

Kyrie had a better rookie year than both Deron & CP3. I've never seen a rookie that's able to take over a game down the stretch like Kyrie can, he was almost a 50/40/90 player (He was 47/40/88). He will continue to get better as the years go on while CP3 & Deron will either stay the same or get worse. I think the latter is more likely.


----------



## Perfect Poster

Don't sound so bitter, man. That's how shit falls sometimes. They're just getting the benefits from them. If it was the Celtics in this situation you wouldn't be singing this tune.

EDIT: @notorious earlier post about 76ers


----------



## Champ

stephen curry had a better rookie year than dwyane wade

in three years he will be better than dwyane wade


----------



## Notorious

lolwut?

Stephen Curry led his team to the 2nd round of the playoffs in his rookie year?

@Perfect Poster: I'm not bitter, it's just that I don't understand it. I've never seen a team get this lucky where every team they face in the playoffs has significant injuries. Especially a team that almost missed the playoffs.


----------



## Champ

why are you talking about playoffs now

paul and williams had better records than irving in their rookie season


----------



## HeatWave

Spurs?????? Where's the Spurs???


----------



## HeatWave

> LeBron on Lance's choke gesture: “Lance Stephenson? You guys want a quote about Lance Stephenson? I’m not going to give him the time.”
> 
> LeBron still laughing about it as he walks away: "Lance Stephenson? Really? Come on."


:lmao I hope Lance plays


----------



## Myst

I don't know about Kyrie being the clear cut best PG in the game but I think he will be top 5 or at least hovering around there in about 3 years. He's already got a NICE 3 point game, inside game, mid range game, cross over, etc. Most of all, he's clutch/plays well late in the game. All he's lacking is elite playmaking ability (bad teammates don't help tbh) and elite athleticism which isn't really needed, just look at CP3.


He'll be up there with Rose, Westbrook, etc in the top 5 PG range in 3 years.


----------



## Notorious

Champ said:


> we're strictly talking numbers here since paul and williams both finished with better records than the cavs did this year


CP3 and Deron also had a better supporting cast.

Kyrie was playing with Antawn Jamison & Alonzo Gee his rookie year.
CP3 was playing with David West & J.R. Smith.
Deron was playing with Carlos Boozer, Andrei Kirilenko & Mehmet Okur.

But since you're strictly talking numbers:
Kyrie: 18.5 PPG, 5.4 APG, 3.7 RPG, 47% FG, 40% 3P, 88% FT
Deron: 10.8 PPG, 4.5 APG, 2.4 RPG, 42% FG, 42% 3P, 70% FT
CP3: 16.1 PPG, 7.8 APG, 5.1 RPG, 43% FG, 28% 3P, 85% FT.


----------



## Champ

and since were strictly going with that you must also believe steph will be better than dwyane


----------



## Notorious

No I don't believe that because I never said Kyrie will be better than CP3 & Deron just based on numbers from their rookie years.

And as for Wade & Curry go, fuck numbers. Wade led his team to the 2nd round of the playoffs while Curry was playing on one of the worst teams in the league. Wade also didn't have any player as good as Monta Ellis to play alongside with and he wasn't being coached by a HOFer like Steph was.


----------



## HeatWave

Deron wasn't a starter until midway through rookie year right? Thought someone else was there ahead of him


----------



## HeatWave

*waits for Spurs comeback*


----------



## HardKoR

I had a feeling the Spurs were going to chump out on this game. They have been known to pull this shit before, SMH. I hope Pop can kick some sense into them at half time.


----------



## Champ

your other point was that paul/williams will either stay the same or get worse which will be the same case for dwyane


----------



## Notorious

And last time I checked Stephen Curry is coming off his 3rd year in the NBA, not his 1st like Kyrie. Kyrie got better as this past season progressed. Steph didn't even play 10 games this year because of how injury prone he was.

And why are you comparing Curry and Wade anyway? They don't even play the same position.


----------



## Champ

we were comparing rookie seasons so his other two years are irrelevant

curry plays the 1 and 2


----------



## Notorious

So I'm supposed to pretend we're in 2010 and Curry is coming off his rookie year and I'm supposed to compare him to Wade as if we're in 2010?


----------



## PRODIGY

I expect Curry to ball out next season now that Monta is gone. That's if he can stay healthy.


----------



## HeatWave

Kyrie has the same shot as Brandon Jennings & John Wall to be the top PG in the league one day


----------



## Champ

will ricky rubio also be better than deron since he had better numbers as a rookie notorious


----------



## Notorious

Legasee said:


> I expect Curry to ball out next season now that Monta is gone. That's if he can stay healthy.


I can understand why they traded Monta so they could build around Curry but I'm not a fan of Klay Thompson. I think he'll just be the poor man's version of Kevin Martin.



HeatWave said:


> Kyrie has the same shot as Brandon Jennings & John Wall to be the top PG in the league one day


Did you watch that many Kyrie games? He's so much better than Jennings & Wall. Off-topic but I do think Wall is gonna have a breakout year next season if the Wizards can put some competent teammates around him.



Champ said:


> will ricky rubio also be better than deron since he had better numbers as a rookie notorious


Are you this dumb? I never said Kyrie will be better than CP3 & Deron solely because he a better rookie year. I was just pointing that out, that's not even a factor as to why Kyrie will be better. Kyrie is a better shooter than both of those guys, he's more athletic, he's a better scorer, he take over games down the stretch better than both of those guys. The only knocks they have on Kyrie right now is that they both are better at making their teammates better and they're both better defenders. Kyrie can easily improve on his defense and being better at running his team. He's only gonna improve as he continues playing while CP3 & Deron will only decline. 3 years from now you think it's that far-fetched that Kyrie will be better than those two?

If someone told you in 2009 that Russell Westbrook would be a top 5 PG 3 years from then would you have believed them?


----------



## HeatWave

Champ said:


> will ricky rubio also be better than deron since he had better numbers as a rookie notorious


Shoot, I think I'd take Rubio over Irving..Not that great of a scorer right now but he's as pure of a point guard as you are gonna find in the NBA in his age range for the foreseeable future imo


----------



## Notorious

That's a fair argument. I see Kyrie & Rubio being constantly compared as their careers go on, kinda like CP3 & Deron. Especially since they debuted in the league in the same year.


----------



## Champ

in your original post, these were the only two things you used to back up your point:

> rookie season numbers
> regression due to age

I mocked your logic by bringing up two examples that compared to the exact point you made


----------



## HeatWave

HeatWave said:


> *waits for Spurs comeback*


Goodbye Clippers


----------



## Notorious

I just told you why I think Kyrie will be better than CP3 & Deron in 3 years.


----------



## Notorious

Speaking of rookie PG's, HeatWave don't sleep on Isaiah Thomas from the Kings. He's gonna be a pretty good PG.


----------



## Dice Darwin

I don't see any reason why Kyrie can't be the best eventually. The things he can do are hard to teach. The things he can't do are easier to teach. And he's got a coach who's great at getting the best out of PG's. I wouldn't say he'll be the best in 3, but in 5? I could see that.


----------



## Notorious

Yeah 3 may have been a stretch, he'll most definitely be a top 5 PG in 3 years.

In 5 years I think there's a very high chance he'll be the best PG in the NBA.


----------



## HeatWave

Isiah will be better somewhere else imo staying with the Kings & land of combo guards will stunt his growth I think 


Clippers wish they had the refs from last night right now


----------



## Notorious

Did Tim Duncan and KG finally find the Fountain of Youth?

Has anyone ever been down by 20+ and then came back and won by double digits?


----------



## Champ

is it safe to say that with the exception of chris paul every clipper is one dimensional


----------



## HeatWave

Yes but we knew that already right? Clippers were only going to go as far as CP3 took them ala his Hornets

Lob(ster) city is cooked


----------



## Dice Darwin

CP3 isn't going to take them anywhere but second round losses. I seriously think most PGs are overrated and overpaid in general. When was the last time a max contract PG won a championship anyway?


----------



## Notorious

Was Parker a max player in 07?


----------



## BrahmaBull12

Notorious said:


> Did you watch that many Kyrie games? He's so much better than Jennings & Wall. Off-topic but I do think Wall is gonna have a breakout year next season if the Wizards can put some competent teammates around him.


Don't know about that. Jennings and Irving are in the same sentence, both are better than Wall. I do agree though and think Irving will be a top 5 PG within the next five years. I'm not gonna go in to the will he be better than Cp3/Dwill thing, I can't tell that just based off his rookie year, but that's just me.


----------



## Notorious

Kyrie & Wall are both better than Jennings.

Jennings is nothing more than a chucker.


----------



## HeatWave

Irving & Jennings rookie assist numbers are the same


----------



## HardKoR

Man, talk about a choke. I'm glad I was only able to watch the score on my phone here at work, probably would've had a heart attack from the first half. Coach Pop is a genius, best analogy I heard the other day was "Popovich is playing chess, while the rest are playing checkers."


----------



## Notorious

That doesn't change anything about Jennings being a chucker.


----------



## HeatWave

Dice Darwin said:


> CP3 isn't going to take them anywhere but second round losses. I seriously think most PGs are overrated and overpaid in general. When was the last time a max contract PG won a championship anyway?


Magic or Isaiah


----------



## BrahmaBull12

Well Jennings may be a chucker, but he's still a better shooter than Wall.


----------



## Zen

thats 26 out of 28 games won.


----------



## Notorious

Agreed on that.

Wall's biggest flaw is his shooting.
Jennings' on the other hand is his efficiency.

Brandon Jennings & Monta Ellis might be the most inefficient shooting starting backcourt in NBA history (Exaggerating).


----------



## HeatWave

BrahmaBull12 said:


> Well Jennings may be a chucker, but he's still a better shooter than Wall.


Jennings is the best scorer of the 3, Wall is the most athletic of the 3, Irving is the most well rounded of the 3...Agree?


----------



## Notorious

Agree.

First C.J. Watson received death threats on Twitter, then Steve Blake & his wife started receiving death threats.

Now, Dwyane Wade's girlfriend Gabrielle Union is receiving death threats on Twitter from Heat fans because they're blaming her for Wade's meltdown and poor play in this Indiana series.


----------



## BrahmaBull12

I agree. Should be fun watching these guys (others too) develop.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

CP3.









The Clippers blowing a 24 point lead and then the Spurs going on a 53-17 run.









Officiating in tonight's game.









Kobe after the win.


----------



## HeatWave

ha!


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

HeatWave said:


> ha!


----------



## WahhWahh

Game is turning into a foul fest :/

First quarter was great though.

Bryant playing like a beast. Westbrook best for the OKC.


----------



## WahhWahh

FUCK Westbrook down

Doesn't seem serious. Might miss the game.


----------



## Notorious

Fuck we don't need another injury.


----------



## Myst

Hope Westbrook is alright.



Loved seeing Kobe get by Harden and go up strong though. Do more of that please!


----------



## Notorious

The Thunder can't guard Bynum.

The Lakers need to run the offense through him.


----------



## WahhWahh

Westbrook is in full beast mode. Shame the rest of OKC are sucking. 

Bryant also having a great game. Bynum and Pau contributing like they should.

Blake and Sessions should never shoot 3's.


----------



## slassar136

that turnover may possibly have cost them the game.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

GAME OVER.


----------



## WahhWahh

Dat Kevin Durant clutch.


----------



## Oracle

KD still did a choke job at the FT line


----------



## Myst

Damn, terrible decision making all over the place for Kobe, Pau and co. I think Pau is 90-100% gone this off season. He's played like such a pussy.


----------



## Dice Darwin

Westbrook and Durant are better players than Kobrick at this point. The Lakers advantage is their big men. Stop feeding the bigs, the Lakers lose.

Also, credit to the refs for not being crooked this time.


----------



## Notorious

If the Lakers kept running their offense through their bigs like they did in the first half and 3rd quarter, they win this game.


----------



## Myst

Dice Darwin said:


> Westbrook and Durant are better players than Kobrick at this point. The Lakers advantage is their big men. Stop feeding the bigs, the Lakers lose.
> 
> Also, credit to the refs for not being crooked this time.


By big men, I hope you mean just Andrew Bynum. Pau's been weak/no show for 2 straight years now.


----------



## kobra860

Hypnotiq said:


> KD still did a choke job at the FT line


No one is going to remember that since he made the clutch 3 pointer.



Myst said:


> By big men, I hope you mean just Andrew Bynum. Pau's been weak/no show for 2 straight years now.


He's been extremely inconsistent. It's too bad that the Lakers couldn't have gotten something for him and Odom in a trade.


----------



## Dice Darwin

Myst said:


> By big men, I hope you mean just Andrew Bynum. Pau's been weak/no show for 2 straight years now.


Nope. I mean both. If Kobrick would let Bynum and Gasol both shoot more shots than him, instead of him shooting more shots than both combined, then they would be better.

Even when Gasol misses, Bynum gets the tip-in and vice versa. When Kobrick misses his useless fadeaways, those lead to fast breaks.


----------



## Myst

kobra860 said:


> *He's been extremely consistent.* It's too bad that the Lakers couldn't have gotten something from him and Odom in a trade.


In the regular season? Sure. But he's been awful in the playoffs for the past 2 years. He went from averaging roughly 18/10 on 53%+ to 13/8 on less than 45% shooting. That's a pretty big drop off.

edit: Ahh, I see you edited. Nevermind then, I agree with you.




Dice Darwin said:


> Nope. I mean both. If Kobrick would let Bynum and Gasol both shoot more shots than him, instead of him shooting more shots than both combined, then they would be better.
> 
> Even when Gasol misses, Bynum gets the tip-in and vice versa. When Kobrick misses his useless fadeaways, those lead to fast breaks.


Lol I don't know what game you were watching but Pau got the ball PLENTY but was extremely passive. He didn't want to shoot the ball, "Kobrick" can't do anything about that. In fact, he seemed furious Pau decided to pass the ball to MWP instead of taking the shot on that crucial turnover. Bynum looked too tired and was getting fronted by Perkins/Ibaka, it also takes a while to set him up in the post. "Kobrick" did take a lot of shots but quite a few were bail out shots as well. Also, the times Kobe wasn't taking the shots, we saw MWP airball, Bynum miss a hook shot, etc.


----------



## HeatWave

Durant is an assassin..Ever shot him or Ray Allen takes looks good...sheesh 


Monday night will be ugly..


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Gasol/Bynum isn't actually the best of fits since Pau has to play in the high post more and he's still good there because he can see the floor and make decisions from there like finding shooters and cutters and spacing the floor but he's at his best in the low post but that's occupied by Bynum. 

He strikes me as a bit hesitant too. On that play where he turned it over, I don't understand why he didn't shoot the ball, could've banked it in from that angle or been aggressive and put the ball on the floor.


----------



## Stax Classic

> He's been extremely inconsistent. It's too bad that the Lakers couldn't have gotten something for him and Odom in a trade.


Or you know, just kept Marc.


----------



## Myst

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Gasol/Bynum isn't actually the best of fits since Pau has to play in the high post more and he's still good there because he can see the floor and make decisions from there like finding shooters and cutters and spacing the floor but he's at his best in the low post but that's occupied by Bynum.
> 
> He strikes me as a bit hesitant too. On that play where he turned it over, I don't understand why he didn't shoot the ball, could've banked it in from that angle or been aggressive and put the ball on the floor.



(Y)

Yup. With Bynum's improvement/development this season, him and Pau together almost seem redundant. Having two 7 footers has its perks but it also has its disadvantages. Main disadvantage is the pick and roll or the switches off the screens. It's most likely why Phil usually had Pau and Odom close out games. Pau and Bynum together are just WAY to slow.


----------



## HeatWave

OKC & the Spurs..aarrrghh!!!!!!....Parker doing his Dirk world tour..CP3, Westbrook, possibly Rondo in the finals?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Definitely and that's a good point about Phil closing out with Odom and Pau. 

Lakers reporter on twitter noted Bynum was tired and couldn't contest the pick and roll as well as he did in the first half which allowed Westbrook to go off in the second half. I'm sure the back to back impacted his stamina and energy as well. 



> Mike Trudell ‏@LakersReporter
> Sign of fatigue: Bynum's been great at popping out to contest Westbrook on screen/roll, but that gets real tiring. WB 23 2nd half pts.


It's a bit amazing how LAL/OKC and LAC/SAS have to play back to back but the Eastern teams get a 2 day lay off.


----------



## HeatWave

That's what happens when there's only one arena..


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

:lmao True.


----------



## Zen

Spurs 24 in a row


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

I don't particularly care about refball but I do care about the results somewhat. I really, really want to see the Spurs take it again.


----------



## Dice Darwin

Myst said:


> Lol I don't know what game you were watching but Pau got the ball PLENTY but was extremely passive. He didn't want to shoot the ball, "Kobrick" can't do anything about that. In fact, he seemed furious Pau decided to pass the ball to MWP instead of taking the shot on that crucial turnover. Bynum looked too tired and was getting fronted by Perkins/Ibaka, it also takes a while to set him up in the post. "Kobrick" did take a lot of shots but quite a few were bail out shots as well. Also, the times Kobe wasn't taking the shots, we saw MWP airball, Bynum miss a hook shot, etc.


I was watching this game. And I saw Pau -- one of the better post players in the league -- being used for everything but posting up. Meanwhile, Kobrick was getting the ball in the post, as if he were the 7-footer with the soft touch around the rim.

It's as simple as this: Kobrick is shooting 37% from the field in this series. Pau is shooting 50%. When it comes to two guys who can create their own shot, there's no reason why a 37% shooter should be getting more twice as many plays run for him than a 50% shooter.

Kobrick's Chucking + Mike Brown's Offense = Blown Leads


----------



## WahhWahh

For 3 quarters they went the Pau/Bynum route with Kobe shooting from down the court and it worked. 4th quarter they turned to Kobe, and even though Kobe is so clutch, it's not always the best option. Those fadeaways are useless at times when you can bang the ball down to Pau or Bynum for a better % shot and the opportunity that they will get fouled (which is most likely).

You also have MWP who was shooting decently, and Sessions who can drive and potentially get the foul/bucket. Kobe's fadeaway is probably one of the worse options.


----------



## IMPULSE

lakers should have made the adjustments when bynum was getting fronted, but they couldn't. the coach apparently gave them the solution, but all the ball movement stopped when kobe got on the court. gasol tried to bring it back at the wrong moment. 

i only came here to poke fun at magic, but i don't see the point anymore.


----------



## HardKoR

I find it despicable that Bryant was quick to blame Gasol. What if he had taken the shot and missed/got blocked, I bet he still would've made a comment about it.


----------



## HeatWave

Kobe forgot what he did the last 2 minutes of Game 2...That was worse than what Gasol did last night


----------



## Notorious

Exactly HeatWave. Bitch move by Kobe IMO.

But anyway, this Pacers/Heat game should be entertaining. I think whoever wins game 4 wins the series.

The same goes for Boston-Philly game 5, whoever wins that game wins the series.


----------



## Joel

Notorious said:


> Exactly HeatWave. Bitch move by Kobe IMO.
> 
> But anyway, this Pacers/Heat game should be entertaining. *I think whoever wins game 4 wins the series.*
> 
> The same goes for Boston-Philly game 5, whoever wins that game wins the series.


Totally. Unfortunately, I think it will be the Heat.


----------



## Notorious

I too expect the Heat to win.

I think both Bron & Wade will have big games and if that happens it's over for Indy because they don't have anyone who can go back and forth with them.

LOL at these ESPN idiots saying Ibaka should've been DPOY. Smh.


----------



## HeatWave

Miami's best bet would probably be if LeBron plays angry and selfish..Need a 40 point game tonight and I believe LeBron has a better chance of doing that than Wade


Also, Juwan Howard should play today..Heat needs his toughness on the court to weather flurries Indiana will throw at Miami physically & mentally imo


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Pacer crowd is hot and energizing the team. Miami is folding with LeBron and Wade MIA.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

lol miami


----------



## HeatWave

I like LeBron's game early..Aggressive & near the hoop..Can't speak on Larry Hughes


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

HeatWave said:


> I like LeBron's game early..Aggressive & near the hoop..Can't speak on Larry Hughes


:lmao

Agree. He's been doing well in the mid-post area and is attacking. Hibbert's presence isn't having an effect on him either.

EDIT: Bron has scored or assisted on all 18 of Miami's points.


----------



## killacamt

Lebron is in a zone right now


----------



## HeatWave

Heat won't make it to the finals unless LeBron plays 45 minutes a game & averages a triple double the way they're playing


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Hibbert/West can score by putbacks since they have a size adavntage on the Heat forntline and they have a better understanding of getting position as well but they (especially Hibbert) need more touches on low block. They should exploit that advantage more instead of settling for jumpers so much.


----------



## Myst

Dice Darwin said:


> I was watching this game. And I saw Pau -- one of the better post players in the league -- being used for everything but posting up. Meanwhile, Kobrick was getting the ball in the post, as if he were the 7-footer with the soft touch around the rim.
> 
> It's as simple as this: Kobrick is shooting 37% from the field in this series. Pau is shooting 50%. When it comes to two guys who can create their own shot, there's no reason why a 37% shooter should be getting more twice as many plays run for him than a 50% shooter.
> 
> Kobrick's Chucking + Mike Brown's Offense = Blown Leads


No doubt Pau *was* among the best post players in the league but he hasn't used his post game for about a year and a half now. He shows glimpses of 2007-2010 Pau but he mostly is used in the high post. "Kobrick" was getting the ball in the post because he was being aggressive and working for his positioning. Bynum was getting fronted (most likely due to fatigue on a back to back) and Pau wasn't being aggressive. The bigs simply weren't working hard enough for post positioning. You can't get the ball in the low post if you're not sealing off the defender and/or working for the positioning. Although, there were a few instances where MWP (not Kobe) could've passed to Bynum but decided not to. 


Pau's lack of aggressiveness has nothing to do with "Kobrick". No doubt they went to Kobe too much in the 4th but they were awful even when they didn't go to Kobe. Brown should've just stuck with the bench and brought Kobe in around the 5 minute mark. Credit the Thunder for their defense and Durant for his clutch play in this series/playoffs.


----------



## HeatWave

Getting Curry & Pittman into games throughout the season would come in handy right about now I bet..

and Granger is living the life..Talking trash knowing nobody is gonna respond since David West is in his corner


----------



## Headliner

If only Lebron had help.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Wade is getting into it now, being much more assertive.


----------



## HeatWave

That pass by LeBron >>>>>>>

Pacers in trouble


----------



## killacamt

HeatWave said:


> That pass by LeBron >>>>>>>
> 
> Pacers in trouble


yeap they are, if Wade/Bron play like this in the 4th, might as well kiss the baby


----------



## Headliner

Wade showed up at the right time. If Wade keeps it up, the Pacers aren't winning this game.


----------



## HeatWave

LeBron with 28-8-8

Don't really know how Pacers can win this game now but going to Hibbert more may help..Granger & George staying behind the 3pt line again exclusively may doom them


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

I love how Wade supposedly had a knee "injury" though. What a shitty excuse to cover up his poor play through the series. A guy with a knee injury would really be showing the explosion that he's doing right now.


----------



## Oracle

Hansbro = Failure just sucks the life out of the game twice


----------



## Notorious

I feel asleep at the end of the first and just woke up.

Did I miss anything significant?


----------



## Myst

Darren Collison is balling out there!


----------



## Notorious

Cole World huh?

:lmao

Ashamed of what he did to Boston at the beginning of the year.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

DC is awesome in the open court. Very fast and goes strong to the rim. 



Notorious said:


> I feel asleep at the end of the first and just woke up.
> 
> Did I miss anything significant?


Yup. You missed LeBron/Wade taking a dump on the Pacers in the 3rd quarter and making some nice plays especially LeBron's passes.


----------



## Myers

Damn Wade/Lebron have 48 of the last 50 points of the heat.


----------



## Headliner

Lebron is tired, but he's playing his heart out. About time he got a chance to rest. Wade is unstoppable too.


----------



## Myst

Barbosa is costing Pacers this game.


----------



## HeatWave

> . LeBron with 33 pts, 9 rebs and 8 asts already. No one's hit those numbers through three quarters in last 15 playoffs.


Heat gonna run LeBron into the ground..He can't do this every game here on out and live to tell about it lol


----------



## Notorious

Notorious said:


> I too expect the Heat to win.
> 
> I think both Bron & Wade will have big games and if that happens it's over for Indy because they don't have anyone who can go back and forth with them.



I called it.

Btw, Danny Granger is a joke. He talks all that shit, gets in all those fights just to not show up for the big time. The Pacers need to get rid of that jackass ASAP in the offseason.

Well it's about damn time Danny. Now do it twice.


----------



## Headliner

Game over. Good game though. Pacers tried. Wade and James showed up. That's just a hard duo to beat.


----------



## Notorious

Poor coaching from Vogel by not putting Collison in the game when he's been the Pacers best player today.


----------



## HeatWave

38 & 17..Dang LeBron


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

^Vogel should've brought in West and Hibbert earlier in the 4th as well.

Haslem deserves props for hitting those jumpshots with Wade/Bron getting all the attention. None of the other Heat role players really contributed anything today.

EDIT: Heatwave, it was 40/18/9 bro. 

I have trouble getting that on 2K12 with adjusted sliders.


----------



## RyanPelley

I'm sick to my stomach.


----------



## HeatWave

> . LeBron finishes with 40 points, 18 rebounds and 9 assists. No one has done that in a playoff game in over 25 years.


Wow...


----------



## Notorious

He is your MVP.


----------



## RyanPelley

Notorious said:


> I called it.
> 
> Btw, Danny Granger is a joke. _He talks all that shit, gets in all those fights just to not show up for the big time._ The Pacers need to get rid of that jackass ASAP in the offseason.
> 
> Well it's about damn time Danny. Now do it twice.


Yeah, you'd think someone tried to elbow him for no reason from the way he's acted.... Wait a minute.


----------



## Oracle

Notorious said:


> Poor coaching from Vogel by not putting Collison in the game when he's been the Pacers best player today.


Agree poor 4th quater from vogel left hibbert and west on the bench far to long


----------



## Notorious

I was talking about this whole season.

Granger got into more altercations than any other player, he's constantly running his mouth during games...basically he talks all that shit but he can't back it up.


----------



## Champ

lbj best in the world and top 10 all time player right after he wins this nba title


----------



## HeatWave

Today's game confirms Wade isn't hurt physically, he's just hurt emotionally...Feelings were hurt last game


----------



## Perfect Poster

:lmao what a fucking game by Lebron. Now people can relax a bit on the 'SERIES IS OVER! OMGZ!!' after the heat only being down 1 game.


----------



## HeatWave

This series wasn't gonna be quick..ppl bugging out


BUT TONIGHT?!?!? the swiffer will be used on Lob(ster) City..Yes Sir!


----------



## PRODIGY

Yea it's over for the Clips. Spurs or just to fucking good.


----------



## Oracle

Notorious said:


> I was talking about this whole season.
> 
> Granger got into more altercations than any other player, he's constantly running his mouth during games...basically he talks all that shit but he can't back it up.


He's just showing a bit of emotion. What does it matter? 

it doesn't


----------



## Notorious

Hypnotiq said:


> He's just showing a bit of emotion. What does it matter?
> 
> it doesn't


He's nothing more than a loudmouth chucker.


----------



## HeatWave

LeBron is in the locker room icing reading Hunger Games..Now I see why ppl dislike him..I see


----------



## Notorious

Wait Jeremy Lin is getting a book?

Just saw that being advertised on the WF home page.


----------



## HeatWave

Yep..Got the book deal during his 2 weeks of relevancy


----------



## Roger Sterling

Tough to beat the Heat when Wade/James are living in the paint and hitting tough jumpers like they're nothing.

Pacers lose in Miami, but then come home and win Game 6....this series is going to 7


----------



## Champ

> ‏@RealSkipBayless
> AGAIN: LeBron will go as far as DWade carries him. LeBron filled boxscore: 40/18/9. Batman's 22-pt 2nd-half explosion THE KEY to survival.


:hmm:


----------



## Notorious

Skip is a troll, don't know why anyone pays attention to him.


----------



## Oracle

People are so stupid he gets paid to say this shit and people listen to him.


----------



## Notorious

Sad thing is there are some delusional casual fans who believe everything he says.


----------



## HeatWave

Champ said:


> :hmm:


yeah I stopped messing with Skip after the Jalen Rose incident..


----------



## Notorious

Jalen Rose ethered Skip.


----------



## Notorious

The Warriors are moving to San Francisco in 2017.

Seems like a good move although I loved the Oakland fans. Now the only hope is they change the name from Golden State.


----------



## kobra860

Notorious said:


> The Warriors are moving to San Francisco in 2017.
> 
> Seems like a good move although I loved the Oakland fans. Now the only hope is they change the name from Golden State.


Are they going to have rainbow colored jerseys? lol.


----------



## HeatWave

Golden State cant help but continue to alienate the current fanbase..and its a great fanbase imo..Moving to the hometown that many in the Oakland area considers rival area is a travesty to me


----------



## Notorious

Well they were originally in San Francisco.

But yes I agree, Oakland had the best fans in the NBA. I just hope they go to the playoffs one more time before they change locations. They've got 5 more seasons to do it.


----------



## HeatWave

Yeah but there wasnt the tension between two towns like there is now...LA radio did a great story on it last year during the shooting at the Niners/Raiders game and callers calling in talking about both towns and it being more than just a football thing, but baseball thing as well..To me, I just feel when you're gonna now have Oakland fans losing a team and basically having to go and try to claim the now SF team, it may cause issues..BUT that's another 5 years away so it may go smoothly


----------



## Notorious

I don't know how bad the rivalry between the towns are.

I didn't even know there was a shooting at a Raiders-Niners game.

So are you saying that the fans would start fighting over who's team it is?


----------



## HeatWave

I didn't know about the issues between the towns until I listened to Max & Marcellus the day after the shooting at the Niners game and they talked about the issues between the two towns as well as referenced the Dodgers/Giants parking lot beating..Supposedly bad blood has been there and it boils over when SF/Oak fans get together..

You may be right and they'll come together for the sake of rooting for the same team. I'm saying that the fact that one city is losing the team to their rival may spark some things and it may because they'll fight over whose team it is and may just be because Oak fans come to the games rocking Golden St jerseys yet they may be called SF Warriors ya know? and that may start some turf war..I don't know, It was just the first thing that came to mind when I heard about the move


----------



## Notorious

Well when they moved from San Fran to Oakland the first time they re-named them to Golden State.

I would assume they wouldn't change the name once they move them back.


----------



## HeatWave

I also wonder if SF had some interest in the Kings or not..No way Kings stay in Sac-Town and I personally have no interest in seeing them in Anaheim..and for the irrelevant news of the day, our mayor from Columbus sent a letter to Stern asking him to consider us for a team :/


----------



## Notorious

The Maloofs are determined to get the Kings in Anaheim. I think it's inevitable.

I was hoping the Hornets would be moved to Seattle and re-named the Seattle Supersonics with the Bobcats changing their name to the Charlotte Hornets.


----------



## HeatWave

Would Seattle take a team other than OKC? Seems like it would be a hard sell

New Orleans wont move since Saints owner just bought them though..


----------



## Notorious

I think so, they're already in the processing of building an arena that can host an NBA team.

IIRC if Seattle can get a deal for either a new NBA expansion team or has a current team move to Seattle before the end of next season then they can be named the Seattle Supersonics and can have the Sonics history (Kind of like the Cleveland Browns & Ravens). However, if not then the Oklahoma City Thunder will forever hold the rights for the Sonics.


----------



## HeatWave

They tore down Key Arena or are they just building a new one?


----------



## Zen

Lebron/Wade got their beast mode back.


----------



## Notorious

HeatWave said:


> They tore down Key Arena or are they just building a new one?


Key Arena is still there, that's where the Seattle Storm (WNBA team) plays. I think the Seattle University college team plays there too.

But yeah, they're building a new arena.


----------



## HardKoR

Spurs playing like shit, way too many fucking turn overs.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

skip bayless is the reason why espn needs to stop being watched and consumed. they hire morons like this to get ratings. ugh.


----------



## Bushmaster

I never understand how any nba player can be so awful at shooting free throws. Reggie Evans is awful. It's easy to practice for and it's a wide open short shot


----------



## HardKoR

Bad freethrow shooters also drive me nuts, I am not a fan of the who "hack-a-shaq" crap. Kerr mentioned that the league has done a good job to remedy that, but I think the whole thing could be avoided if you just made your damn freethrows.

Grats to the Spurs, terrible freaking game IMO, too many turn overs and missed shots, Clips put up a good fight, and could've had it. Good luck next year.


----------



## StarzNBarz

Damn. Clippers are out. They need to get some one who can create their own shot. NO ONE on the team except CP3 can and its frustrating to watch him go 1 on 1 the whole game.

My solution for them is... OJ Mayo!


----------



## Myst

Spurs are crazy good, at everything.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

CP3 was terrible at the end. He could've just pulled up for a jumper instead of looking for the refs to bail him out. Horrible mentality. 

Spurs are seriously legit and it's good they were able to close it out since Duncan and Manu need the rest.



HardKoR said:


> Bad freethrow shooters also drive me nuts, I am not a fan of the who "hack-a-shaq" crap. Kerr mentioned that the league has done a good job to remedy that, but I think the whole thing could be avoided if you just made your damn freethrows.
> 
> Grats to the Spurs, terrible freaking game IMO, too many turn overs and missed shots, Clips put up a good fight, and could've had it. Good luck next year.


Congrats. BTW, hack a shaq benefited your team tonight. I'd be a huge fan just cause of that.


----------



## HeatWave

Free throws is the hardest shot because A. You're not in the flow of the game B. It's a stand still shot, no jumping and C. Everyone is looking at you, nobody is moving

So I understand why some guys struggle


----------



## WahhWahh

It'd be pretty hard to knock down a FT when the whole stadium is screaming at you not to.


----------



## HardKoR

I believe that to be a cop out excuse. You are in the NBA! People are going to be making noise, you are going to get fouled. Plenty of guys have no problem shooting 80-90% from the line. A lot of these bad free throw shooters have terrible fucking form. I'd might give them some credit if they knew how to follow through and still missed it, but these guys bend their knees, straighten up, pause, use almost no wrist, and then clank it. The crowd can't make you have bad form. We've all played HORSE before, mostly uncontested standing shots. The Lakers and the Clippers showed how much making freethrows are important, just from opposite ends of the stick.


----------



## Bogey

GD said:


> skip bayless is the reason why espn needs to stop being watched and consumed. they hire morons like this to get ratings. ugh.


I have a personal ban going against ESPN. It feels good not watching Sportscenter with those clowns Stan Verrett and Neil Everett. I just leave my TV on the MLB network if I want to go to sleep.


----------



## HeatWave

Dwight got his wish..Stan van Gundy & Otis have been fired


----------



## HeatWave

Dwight's Reaction


----------



## Notorious

I think SVG is a good coach, I hope he gets picked up somewhere.

Wouldn't be surprised to see him become the Blazers new coach.

And yeah Otis is a dumbass. Heard Adonal Foyle might take his place.


----------



## HeatWave

Orlando is going after Donnie Walsh at GM & Brian Shaw as HC..Just 2 of the many they'll be inquiring about most likely..Gotta check with Dwight first ya know?


----------



## Myst

Bogey said:


> I have a personal ban going against ESPN. It feels good not watching Sportscenter with those clowns Stan Verrett and *Neil Everett*. I just leave my TV on the MLB network if I want to go to sleep.


Is that the guy who always says "blah blah blah *DUDE* blah"? Cuz that's fucking annoying! Don't mind the other guy though.




Stan is a good coach. I'm sure he'll find a job real quick, if he wants to. He's just not liked by NBA players though, I think he was voted in the bottom 3-5 for coaches players would least like to play for... or something along those lines.


edit: Otis Smith should never be re-hired as a GM, the guy was awful. He broke up the team that made it to the Finals in 2008 and proceeded to make awful decisions (Vince, Arenas, Big Baby, etc).


----------



## HeatWave

Press conference was hilarious..Supposedly team found out via text SVG was fired & during the press conference said SVG was the best strategic coach in the NBA but they need more than that


----------



## Oracle

I doubt Otis will get another job as a GM he was terrible


----------



## Headliner

I'd laugh if after all this Dwight still leaves.


----------



## Bogey

Myst said:


> *Is that the guy who always says "blah blah blah DUDE blah"? Cuz that's fucking annoying! Don't mind the other guy though.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Stan is a good coach. I'm sure he'll find a job real quick, if he wants to. He's just not liked by NBA players though, I think he was voted in the bottom 3-5 for coaches players would least like to play for... or something along those lines.
> 
> 
> edit: Otis Smith should never be re-hired as a GM, the guy was awful. He broke up the team that made it to the Finals in 2008 and proceeded to make awful decisions (Vince, Arenas, Big Baby, etc).


Yes. Both guys do a terrible job. They crack shitty jokes/phrases/quips way too much and always hype up being in L.A. Sportscenter is always less terrible when it's another duo.



HeatWave said:


> Press conference was hilarious..Supposedly team found out via text SVG was fired & during the press conference said SVG was the best strategic coach in the NBA but they need more than that


I saw that. What exactly are they looking for in a coach then? The real reason he was let go IMO was his attitude toward getting fired and the bombshell he dropped about Dwight going to an exec and wanting to get him fired.

I don't think Dwight factors in this much as the Magic see SVG's actions and attitude that amounted to insubordination.


----------



## HeatWave

Where has HE been?!?!?


----------



## Notorious

He looks like he's been homeless.


----------



## HeatWave

Famous mustache got lost in the shuffle I see..smh


----------



## Myst

I think he was balling in Europe somewhere. Turkey? 


Lakers need to bring him back. They're undefeated in the Finals with him!


----------



## Notorious

The Celtics don't deserve to win this series. Never seen a team that doesn't know what a fucking rebound is. It's not that hard really, it's really not that fucking hard to rebound a goddamn basketball.


----------



## HeatWave

Tough series to watch...Rough series to watch....man


----------



## Notorious

I can't take it anymore.

A part of me wants Philly to take this team out so I don't have to watch anymore of this pathetic shit.

And people wonder why we start Avery Bradley over Ray Allen :lmao. Yeah Ray is better offensively but the gap between Avery & Ray defensively is so much wider than the gap between them offensively it's not even funny. Ray Allen is a joke on defense, he's a complete defensive liability if I ever saw one.


----------



## HeatWave

Ray has a bad ankle..


----------



## Notorious

He was awful before the injury.


----------



## Magic

I enjoy the fact that Kobe is being blamed for the game 4 loss. He played terrible in the fourth, just like game 2, but in the end it is Pau's fault. Not because he didn't take that one shot, but because he really is a passive bitch. People say he's out of position when he's at 18 feet? THen ASK for the fucking ball in the post. Seriously, stop giving the guy excuses, he's been a let down all series long and he's not doing anything about it. I don't care what Kobe or anyone else did in the fourth. We lost, he played poorly, and we lost the lead and game because of it, but this series was lost because of Pau not stepping up whatsoever.

I honestly wish Kobe would just pass on every single possession and prove how stupid every single one of you are when you say he shoots too much or he needs to pass more or whatever. You don't understand how the team works and you don't understand how basketball works if you think we could just pass to Pau/Bynum every single time and end up with points.


----------



## PRODIGY

Notorious said:


> And people wonder why we start Avery Bradley over Ray Allen :lmao. Yeah Ray is better offensively but the gap between Avery & Ray defensively is so much wider than the gap between them offensively it's not even funny. Ray Allen is a joke on defense, he's a complete defensive liability if I ever saw one.


Don't talk about Jesus that way.


----------



## Notorious

I don't see Pau starting off next season as a Laker.

I think he's gone, I'll be surprised if he stays. If the Lakers were smart they'd ship Pau off to Houston for Dragic or Lowry, Scola and possibly Dalembert. Houston would be dumb enough to do it too.


----------



## Magic

I want him gone. At the start end of the season he was great and I was hoping he would keep it up in the postseason. He didn't. 

And no, I'm not being fickle either. I defended him last year when he shit the bed as well, but I've had enough of this shit and I'm tired of seeing winnable games lost. Bryant is 33 and has played 16 season, the way he has played this series by going strong early and attacking wears him out fast and will cause him to struggle later on which we have seen which means someone either needs to pick up the slack early on(which hasn't happened yet in this current game) or in the end. Bynum can't as he gets tired as well on all the pick and rolls, which means it's up to Pau to score more.


----------



## Notorious

But...but...I thought Pau was a top 11 player?


----------



## Magic

:lmao

this game is already frustrating. People wonder why Kobe has struggled late? This is exactly why right here. SOMEONE else, literally anyone, needs to make a basket. At least Pau is being aggressive, except not hitting anything.


----------



## Notorious

I agree with you on that.

Kobe needs help.

Bynum has been inconsistent and Pau is just...idk. Sessions has disappeared in the playoffs, you can't expect much from Metta, etc.


----------



## HardKoR

I actually like watching the Lakers when Kobe isn't on the floor. I see more passing and confidence in their bigs, just like they played during the season when Kobe was injured.

The Lakers actually went +8 while he was on the bench.


----------



## Magic

You realize they were playing against the Thunder's second unit, right? I'd stop watching if they weren't able to score against Nazr and Collison.


----------



## Magic

21 fouls in 19 minutes. I might not even watch a Thunder/Heat finals as it would be far worse than this in terms of calls.


----------



## Magic

Sessions passes into traffic even though he has a wide open shot.

And I'm totally done after this series. That flagrant just sealed the deal, along with two Ts. Get the fuck out refs, never have I seen a worse officiated series than this, and yes I realize the bad calls have gone both ways. HE FUCKING STRIPPED THE BALL, in what league is that deemed a flagrant.


----------



## Myers

This has been one of the worst displays of officiating in any series.


----------



## HardKoR

I'm not defending the call, but Peace could have left out that left arm. Players also know, right or wrong, arguing a call isn't going to change it.


----------



## Magic

The arm is what made it a foul. If he never pushed him then that would have just been a clean strip. That was not at all a flagrant and don't act like him pushing him should of made it one. 

And he was upset after the call, it's called emotions, everyone has them. To give OKC 4 points because of one terrible call should lead to all three of these refs to be fired. They don't deserve their fucking job. If we lose by four then I might break something)(no im not serious, this is a joke referring to all the LA riots), I honestly hate shit like this(yes, even when it goes in our favor), I want the better team to win).


----------



## Notorious

I don't see in the point in complaining about how bad the referees are.

They always have been and always will be the worst referees of any professional sport. That isn't gonna change.

I don't think that was a flagrant, I think it was a bad call but in the NBA's world the referee is always right especially with this "Respect the Game" technical. It's easy for me to say let it go since I'm not the one being affected by it but I can understand Metta being angry.

Also is it me or has Kobe dunked like 6 or 7 times tonight? I can't remember the last time I've seen him dunk this much.


----------



## Magic

You know you would be complaining as well if this was the Celtics. Hell, everyone would be complaining if that call went the Lakers way as you guys love to do.

NFL refs are still worse tbh, they were horrible these last playoffs.


----------



## HardKoR

I agree, the officials have been absolute shit this post season. I really think there needs to be a set of officials up stairs behind monitors to overturn floor officials, and for every overturned call the floor officials get points towards a suspension or docked pay.


----------



## Notorious

I didn't say you guys were wrong about complaining about the bad call. I damn sure would've been complaining if it was the Celtics.

What I was talking about is complaining about how bad the NBA refs are in general, they've always been horrible and I doubt that will change.

As for NFL refs, I love those guys. They're so nice. They even made up my favorite call, Roughing the Brady.


----------



## Champ

WESTBROOK


----------



## Notorious

:artest1


----------



## Notorious

DAT WESTBROOK.


----------



## UknowWho

Kobe's tired, if Pau and Drew don't step up they're done.


----------



## Notorious

They're done bro.

Pau and Bynum aren't stepping up.


----------



## Zen

well done Celtics


----------



## Headliner

Lakers are done. Time to make changes.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

LOLOLakers


----------



## UknowWho

Notorious said:


> They're done bro.
> 
> Pau and Bynum aren't stepping up.


Add to the fact Brown keeps Kobe on the bench even after the timeout!


----------



## Magic

Brown and Pau can both fuck off.


----------



## Myst

Bynum with a no-show. At least Pau kind of brought it.


----------



## Magic

Pau just did what Collison has done on EVERY single one of his tip ins and got called for offensive interference. The NBA needs ot fire every single ref that in this game.


----------



## Bushmaster

Lakers are done. Can Mike Brown really be fired after just one season. They wont ever be good enough to beat OKC. OKC will dominate the west for years to come as long as they have their core players.

Reggie Miller with the excuses galore as to why the Lakers will lost.


----------



## Magic

SoupMan Prime said:


> Lakers are done. Can Mike Brown really be fired after just one season. They wont ever be good enough to beat OKC. OKC will dominate the west for years to come as long as they have their core players.


We almost won game 2 and 4. This series could have been completely different had we not choked away those games. We can beat them and should have, this is a really disappointing end.


----------



## Dub

Headliner said:


> Lakers are done. Time to make changes.


getting rid of everyone and do a mass cloning using Kobe's DNA. :kg1


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

This is exactly how the Thunder will beat the Spurs.


----------



## UknowWho

Myst said:


> Bynum with a no-show. At least Pau kind of brought it.


To bad the only thing he didn't brought was his balls.


----------



## Oracle

Someone GIF mitch kupchak there


----------



## HardKoR

The Lakers as a team gave up, yeah Kobe will be Kobe but that is only going to take you so far. Maybe Brown can do some actual coaching during the summer with some good solid practices, and they can be a really scary team, if not then Brown is s joke


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

So even after the Magic got rid of Van Gundy and Otis Smith, rumor has it D12 still wants out of Orlando. :lmao

id laugh so hard if they are without D12 too. They should have traded him at this years deadline. Fucking morons.


----------



## Notorious

Goodnight LA.


----------



## Bushmaster

why do they need to make excuses like this. short season with no training camp, no 6th man in Odom, lost a Coach like Phil Jackson and got a new coach, even Reggie saying he doubt Gasol's head was in the series. If Laker didnt chock those 2 games we wouldnt hear any of these. OKC just had the better players and better team. LA had their volume scorer in Kobe taking 30+ shots to score 40.


----------



## Oracle

:lmao


----------



## StarzNBarz

Don't let the door hit ya wear the good lord split ya!

Bye Bye Lakers.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

San Antonio swept however all 4 games were close. OKC won in 5 games with all but 2 games ending close. It's easy to make excuses and talk about what could have happened but it didn't. OKC are going to the Western Conference finals now. The better team won the series taking 4 out of 5 games.


----------



## Zen

OKC/Spurs are gonna be really interesting I'm pulling for Spurs


----------



## HeatWave

No excuse for Kobe having zero assists..Game like this especially for guy of his talent, he must take iniative to get others especially big men easy buckets to get them going


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Since OKC already swept a weaker defensive Dallas team out of the playoffs I view San Antonio this year as the equivilant of Dallas last year so it's going to really say a lot about OKC if they can win this series. They'd be doing what Miami couldn't do last year in the finals beating a perfect team with veterans who've been around the game for a long time. If the Thunder can do that I don't view Celtics/Heat/Pacers capable of beating them. Just 4 or 5 games and Thunder will be champions if they can beat Spurs in 5-6-7 games.


----------



## kobra860

HeatWave said:


> No excuse for Kobe having zero assists..Game like this especially for guy of his talent, he must take iniative to get others especially big men easy buckets to get them going


If no one else is doing anything can you blame him?


----------



## Headliner

DubC said:


> getting rid of everyone and do a mass cloning using Kobe's DNA. :kg1


:kg3

Bynum doesn't care. He has more handicap parking spots to park in.


----------



## HeatWave

kobra860 said:


> If no one else is doing anything can you blame him?


I believe Kobe took 10 more shots than Gasol/Bynum combined..Hate to compare but Wade was struggling & LeBron got him a few nice layups/dunks to get him going..Lakers should rather go down force feeding their big men than Kobe force feeding himself imo


----------



## Headliner

Did anyone see how bugged out Artest's eyes looked when they first came to interview him?:lmao


----------



## HeatWave

I was too busy laughing at Bynum saying he'll play anywhere next season


----------



## IMPULSE

multiple lakers shitting on the pistons was entertaining. where's larrycoon? i also think the lakers lost the series when wesson expressed his opinion on the match up.

the wizards also got shitted on, but they deserve to be referenced in the playoffs.


----------



## kobra860

IMPULSE said:


> the wizards also got shitted on, but they deserve to be referenced in the playoffs.


Wizards have been playing like sh!t for the last 3 years.


----------



## PRODIGY

Kupchak was looking like he was about to transform into the Hulk.


----------



## Aid

I am slightly disappointed about the Lakers loss. I was hoping it would come down to game 7 between them and OKC. Oh well. I suppose I'm pulling for the Spurs for the West.


----------



## Zen

It's time....


----------



## Brye

I honestly can't see anyone beating the Spurs 4 games out of 7 in their current state.


----------



## HeatWave

When Spurs bench comes in >>>>> When OKC bench comes in

OKC's only hope is that Westbrook & Durant especially Durant dominate their matchups and Parker has been killing Westbrook this year..


----------



## Magic

HeatWave said:


> I believe Kobe took 10 more shots than Gasol/Bynum combined..Hate to compare but Wade was struggling & LeBron got him a few nice layups/dunks to get him going..Lakers should rather go down force feeding their big men than Kobe force feeding himself imo


When Wade was struggling he went 2-13. Last game he didn't struggle at whatsoever and was hitting everything, Lebron getting him easy baskets had nothing to do with that.

Kobe also isn't a playmaker, so I really have no idea what the fuck you're on about. You act as if he got the ball at the start of possession, would hold on to it the whole shot clock, and just shoot. Pau and Bynum shot 9-23, it's not like feeding them would have helped all that much.

Seriously, he shoots 18-33 and you still find a way to blame him. The team struggled and didn't get going, him passing them the ball and watching them miss wouldn't have exactly helped.


----------



## Dan Rodmon

OKC better enjoy this while they can cause Spurs gonna go to town on them.
At least my east coast team still has a chance... Pacers, who I called for the surprise. If they win game 5 they got the east.
Oh and Lakers better be rational in the off season... Gasol > Bynum imo. Id like to see a Bynum/Artest/Hill or Mcroberts for Howard/Anderson or Reddick trade happen.


----------



## Oracle

The spurs wont sweep the thunder like they have every team thus far but i do think they will win and probably win the title


----------



## El Conquistador

Bynum to the Bulls plz.


----------



## Myst

Wesson said:


> When Wade was struggling he went 2-13. Last game he didn't struggle at whatsoever and was hitting everything, Lebron getting him easy baskets had nothing to do with that.
> 
> Kobe also isn't a playmaker, so I really have no idea what the fuck you're on about. You act as if he got the ball at the start of possession, would hold on to it the whole shot clock, and just shoot. Pau and Bynum shot 9-23, it's not like feeding them would have helped all that much.
> 
> Seriously, he shoots 18-33 and you still find a way to blame him. The team struggled and didn't get going, him passing them the ball and watching them miss wouldn't have exactly helped.


Yeah, people will always find a way to hate on superstar players (prime examples are obviously Bron and Kobe).


Lakers did force feed Gasol though, or at least they tried to. Can't force feed bigs who aren't working hard enough for deep positioning though. Bynum once again was getting fronted in the low post and he's not much of a pick and roll player, all he has is his low post game. He essentially stopped being aggressive after getting into foul trouble as well. Pau's pretty good at the pick and pop but his jumper has been off the entire playoffs. Can't even remember the last time he hit a jumper. Also, Pau not being able to hit his jumper = no high-low game. Kobe actually is a good playmaker but aside from him, no one on the team is capable of consistently hitting their jumper (MWP was good last night and Blake didn't play all that much). This contributes to poor spacing. N


Kobe obviously could've done a better job at creating plays for others but last night's loss is no way in any shape or form, Kobe's fault. Game 2 and 4, in the 4th? Sure. But last night, Kobe brought his A game and had a TS of something like 58%, even with going 1-6 on threes.


edit: No doubt OKC is the better team though. Sucks that Lakers could've been 3-2 at this point but it is what it is. Durant & Westbrook's jumpers are money. They're gonna need to hit those shots if they wanna make the Finals.


----------



## Champ

Wesson said:


> We almost won game 2 and 4. This series could have been completely different had we not choked away those games. We can beat them and should have, this is a really disappointing end.


you were thoroughly outplayed throughout the entire series


----------



## HeatWave

Wesson said:


> When Wade was struggling he went 2-13. Last game he didn't struggle at whatsoever and was hitting everything, Lebron getting him easy baskets had nothing to do with that.
> 
> Kobe also isn't a playmaker, so I really have no idea what the fuck you're on about. You act as if he got the ball at the start of possession, would hold on to it the whole shot clock, and just shoot. Pau and Bynum shot 9-23, it's not like feeding them would have helped all that much.
> 
> Seriously, he shoots 18-33 and you still find a way to blame him. The team struggled and didn't get going, him passing them the ball and watching them miss wouldn't have exactly helped.


Ummm..Wade didn't struggle last game?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Hypnotiq said:


> The spurs wont sweep the thunder like they have every team thus far but i do think they will win and probably win the title


I think OKC can win one at home, but ultimately the Spurs will win in 5 or 6.


----------



## PRODIGY

I'm I the only who thinks OKC will win the series?


----------



## HeatWave

Spurs may just sweep OKC...Rather see Spurs lose game 1 and see how they respond though, but it's possible


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Legasee said:


> I'm I the only who thinks OKC will win the series?


Probably.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Wesson said:


> When Wade was struggling he went 2-13. Last game he didn't struggle at whatsoever and was hitting everything, Lebron getting him easy baskets had nothing to do with that.
> 
> Kobe also isn't a playmaker, so I really have no idea what the fuck you're on about. You act as if he got the ball at the start of possession, would hold on to it the whole shot clock, and just shoot. Pau and Bynum shot 9-23, it's not like feeding them would have helped all that much.
> 
> Seriously, he shoots 18-33 and you still find a way to blame him. The team struggled and didn't get going, him passing them the ball and watching them miss wouldn't have exactly helped.


Bron did have something to do with it because those few easy baskets which got him in rhythm. They were playing off of each other in that third quarter. There were a couple of plays, one where Wade cut baseline and Bron hit him with a nice dish for a wide open dunk and another where he threw a long pass right on the money from about half-court to Wade who was being fronted in the post and he got another bucket. 

Those type of plays give you more confidence to shoot and be more aggressive. 

I'm not saying Kobe takes the blame for last night. He's the last guy I'd blame but you can make an argument that instead of looking out to score from the get-go, he could've tried moving the ball, establishing the big men earlier and get everyone in a rhythm and involved in the flow of the game. Look at the way they were playing on offense when Kobe was on the bench early on the second and Reggie/Harlan noted Lakers were like +8 without him. The ball movement was much better and there was constant motion on the floor as opposed to Kobe scoring mostly in one on one plays and passing when he was drawing multiple defenders. 

Bynum and Gasol didn't shoot well but Bynum in particular wasn't involved the extent he should've been. You can't just go away from somebody if they miss a couple of shots instead of trying to establish them when you know you have an advantage. Feeding your big men inside also slows down the running game and OKC absolutely blasted them in transition. I do blame everyone else too since it's their responsiblity to be involved whether by crashing the glass or demanding the ball etc. 

You can say Kobe was doing his thing, scored at a high volume and high efficiency and you can OKC did break the game open when Brown benched Kobe at the 4th and I don’t disagree with that but I’m not sure if he played the right way despite having a dominant game. 

Brown should also realize that Pau/Drew don't work well together and it's basically nullifying everything he brings to the table when you have Gasol near the 3 point line. When Bynum went to the bench due to foul trouble and Gasol moved to C, he was doing extremely well which shows you he can still be a factor in the right situation.


----------



## HeatWave

^^^^ *stands and claps*


----------



## Notorious

Finally someone sees what I've been saying.


> Danny Granger has received a technical foul in each of the last three games against Miami and drew the ire of LeBron James and Dwyane Wade in their comments on Tuesday.
> 
> "Whatever he’s trying, it is not working," James said. “He’s said he’s not scared of LeBron, 'I want to let (James) know.' I guess he’s doing it for his own psyche. It’s stupid."
> 
> Granger took exception to elbows James threw in his direction in Games 2 and 3. Granger also approached Wade after he grabbed Roy Hibbert's arm.
> 
> "I’m all for standing up for your guys but certain things you just can't keep doing," Wade said. "My message to Granger was that you just can’t keep running up into people’s faces for altercations. We’re not fighting on this basketball court so let’s not act like we’re going to fight. We can be physical and do all that but certain things got to stop. Are you out here to play basketball or are you out here to be a tough guy?"


Oh and also the All-Rookie teams have been announced.
1st Team:
Kyrie Irving
Ricky Rubio
Kenneth Faried
Klay Thompson
Three way tie between Kawhi Leonard, Iman Shumpert & Brandon Knight

2nd Team:
Chandler Parsons
Isaiah Thomas
MarShon Brooks
Derrick Williams
Tristan Thompson


----------



## HeatWave

So technically there's 7 guys on the first team? Eh...man...bummer


----------



## Notorious

Yeah...

LOL at the Bobcats having two top 10 picks and neither making the All-Rookie teams.

Although when you win 7 games, I guess you don't deserve to have any player win any type of award.


----------



## Magic

Champ said:


> you were thoroughly outplayed throughout the entire series


Nah. We were thoroughly outplayed in game 1 and 5. Game 2 and 4 we gave away two games that we should have won.



HeatWave said:


> Ummm..Wade didn't struggle last game?


He didn't struggle nearly as much s in game 3 when he was 2-13. Where was Lebron then? He got him easy baskets last game, but it's stupid to say that someone that shot 13-23 was struggling.



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Bron did have something to do with it because those few easy baskets which got him in rhythm. They were playing off of each other in that third quarter. There were a couple of plays, one where Wade cut baseline and Bron hit him with a nice dish for a wide open dunk and another where he threw a long pass right on the money from about half-court to Wade who was being fronted in the post and he got another bucket.
> 
> Those type of plays give you more confidence to shoot and be more aggressive.
> 
> I'm not saying Kobe takes the blame for last night. He's the last guy I'd blame but you can make an argument that instead of looking out to score from the get-go, he could've tried moving the ball, establishing the big men earlier and get everyone in a rhythm and involved in the flow of the game. Look at the way they were playing on offense when Kobe was on the bench early on the second and Reggie/Harlan noted Lakers were like +8 without him. The ball movement was much better and there was constant motion on the floor as opposed to Kobe scoring mostly in one on one plays and passing when he was drawing multiple defenders.
> 
> Bynum and Gasol didn't shoot well but Bynum in particular wasn't involved the extent he should've been. You can't just go away from somebody if they miss a couple of shots instead of trying to establish them when you know you have an advantage. Feeding your big men inside also slows down the running game and OKC absolutely blasted them in transition. I do blame everyone else too since it's their responsiblity to be involved whether by crashing the glass or demanding the ball etc.
> 
> You can say Kobe was doing his thing, scored at a high volume and high efficiency and you can OKC did break the game open when Brown benched Kobe at the 4th and I don’t disagree with that but I’m not sure if he played the right way despite having a dominant game.
> 
> Brown should also realize that Pau/Drew don't work well together and it's basically nullifying everything he brings to the table when you have Gasol near the 3 point line. When Bynum went to the bench due to foul trouble and Gasol moved to C, he was doing extremely well which shows you he can still be a factor in the right situation.


They got each other easy baskets on the break, but Wade and other superstars hardly need easy baskets to get going. They aren't those types of players. Role players need the easy baskets as well as streaky shooters, Wade would have been able to get to the rim and score either way. The fast break points were easy baskets, but I highly doubt it raised his confidence at all because I doubt it ever fell.

He was passing to Pau, Pau had like 6 shots in the first I believe, he was just missing. Kobe can't exactly dribble around and get them open, once again, he is not a playmaker. Sessions was brought onto the team for the reason, if the big man aren't going then it's his job to get them going, except none of them got going. Bynum also had to sit early with the fouls which hurt us a lot.

Did you also note who the bigs were playing against in the second? It's much easier to score and get easy baskets against the second unit with no starters on the court for the opposing team. I said it last night as well, if they weren't scoring against those guys then they could hardly call themselves stars.

I'm not saying Kobe played a perfect game either, but those big guys have to call for the ball when they're struggling and get into better position. It's easy to say feed them the ball, but if they aren't getting into good position and scoring then what's the point? Once again, Kobe can't break down the other team's defense by driving in and causing defenders to collaspe in on him like Lebron/Wade because he isn't that young anymore and that isn't his game(although he did have some great drives where he got dunks, but that was more the defense not giving the proper help defense). He isn't the same type of player as them which is why we needed that PG so badly while they really don't need a playmaking PG because of their great playmaking ability.

I do agree that it's stupid to have Pau constantly at 18 plus feet when he's struggling with his jumpshot. Brown needed to find a way to have both bigs getting going in the paint, but I guess he lacked the ability to make that adjustment or just thought his way was better.


----------



## HeatWave

I'm guessing you only watched the 2nd half of the Heat/Pacers game, correct? Wade couldn't buy a bucket majority of the 1st half


----------



## HeatWave

Haslem won't be available next game...Winning Game 5 just got more crucial for Miami


----------



## Joel

Some absolutely retarded possessions from Pacers.


----------



## Irish Jet

What the fuck are Indiana doing?

Chuck up random 3's, forget how pass the ball. Miami are so vulnerable too it's not even funny.


----------



## Oracle

Vogel is losing me day to day 

how hard is it to tell the players to feed roy in the post.


----------



## Bushmaster

how come all of a sudden Wade is struggling at the line.

Lebron showing why he is better than Kobe. guys a great scorer and just as good of a passer to.


----------



## HeatWave

It's not Vogel's fault..Young guys just trying to play hero ball instead of exploit their advantage..shame


----------



## HeatWave

LeBron = Greatest 1-5 defender?


----------



## Notorious

Goodnight Indiana.


----------



## HeatWave

Lakers & Pacers help dig their own graves


----------



## Oracle

West and Barbosa added to the team for there playoff experience and theses two clowns have been the worst players for us.


----------



## HeatWave

West has had a trouble with LeBron & Barbosa had some moments but neither guy has that much playoff experience..Think this is the 3rd time playing in playoffs I think


----------



## Headliner

How sad. How hilariously sad. This game was really over in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Bushmaster

Barbosa played a ton of playoff games with Phoenix though. he just isnt the Brazilian Blur anymore


----------



## HeatWave

Well, it's looking like Game 6 will be the Pacers funeral..I do think this beat down will help Pacers realize that feeding their big man will do them some good but it also may be too late


----------



## Notorious

LeBron has to lead the league in borderline triple-doubles. Seems like he's always 1 or 2 assists or rebounds away from a triple double.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

Heat got in that ass tonight


----------



## HeatWave

Stephenson will never make another choke sign again, my god Pittman :lmao

Heat losing Pittman & Haslem for game 6


----------



## Bushmaster

i always wonder why ppl would take Kobe over Lebron. Who else in the nba can score over 25, grab dbl digit rebounds and barely miss 10 assists on a consistent basis. Kobe playing with 2 big men shot over 30 times and had 0 assists the whole game. I will forever lose my mind when ppl take Kobe over Lebron. you either have to be a Laker fan or Lebron hater.


they wont and shouldnt lose Haslem, was it that hard of a foul really.


----------



## HeatWave

Bruh...nobody on Indiana did nothing..NOTHING!!!!!


----------



## Bushmaster

Granger was out of the game. everyone else on Indy are pussies for sure.


----------



## Oracle

Lance could have a broken collarbone Pittman wont be playing in the NBA again for a while me thinks

stay classy miami


----------



## will94

Good ol' Ron Artest, taking the loss like a champ:
http://espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/...better-underachieved-vs-oklahoma-city-thunder



> "(We) definitely underachieved," World Peace said. "We were the best team in the NBA and lost in five (games). The best team in the NBA should be up 3-2 and playing tomorrow, but the (Oklahoma City Thunder was the) better team that took advantage of the moment, that took advantage of their time, they seized, they grabbed it and they held on to it."
> 
> Despite the seemingly lopsided series result, the Lakers squandered late leads in Games 2 and 4 and World Peace believes that his team isn't far off its championship standard.
> 
> "I like this team," World Peace said. "You look at the team, you all saw some of the amazing things we did. OKC, we had those guys beat fairly easy. Fairly easy we had those guys beat, but that's the difference between a team that's been together that added Derek Fisher, and that team has been together so they knew exactly how they're playing together in the fourth quarter, versus a team that hasn't been together."
> 
> Added World Peace: "We had them beat. Stunned. So stunned. It's stunning."


----------



## Bushmaster

Indy must be full of pussies. They play the whole series playing tough and talking the whole time and now Miami starts hitting them hard Hibbert and West are complaining bout hard fouls. WOW


----------



## HeatWave

Granger all year has been a guy of tough talk but can't back it up..Gotta respect West & LeBron for what they said about the fouls..West just shrugged off what Haslem did to Hansborough and he said he doesn't need anyone out there to protect him..Indiana is a good team but they're problem is Granger their leader is trying to be something he's not & something his team isn't about so he puts them in bad situations..Guys like Hibbert, West & Hansborough don't deserve backlash they'll get because of Stephenson & Granger's antics


----------



## HeatWave

> Larry Bird: "I can't believe my team went soft. S-O-F-T. I'm disappointed. I never thought it would happen." When asked to elaborate more, Bird said, "That's all I have to say."


Wow.....wow


----------



## Zen

When Lebron/Wade both have a good night, Heat are unstoppable


----------



## The Absolute

Just stopping by this thread to voice my disappointment for how my team (the Lakers) performed this season. If Kobe wants more rings than Jordan, he's gonna have to get off his ass and be the leader I know he can be. He's not getting any younger.

The only satisfying thing about this season for me is the feeling I'll get when the front office fires that dumbass Mike Brown.


----------



## kobra860

SoupMan Prime said:


> Indy must be full of pussies. They play the whole series playing tough and talking the whole time and now Miami starts hitting them hard Hibbert and West are complaining bout hard fouls. WOW


The Pacers can't do anything because they know that the league favors the Heat. How else can someone explain Wade turning into Ed Reed in Game 2 and not getting suspended or even ejected? The Heat have looked like punks this year. Especially with Pittman's elbow to Stephenson. What did they accomplish by attacking some benchwarmer who talked trash when the team was winning by more than 20?


----------



## HeatWave

^^^A benchwarmer attacked a benchwarmer..You make it sound like Pittman was an all-star or something. and he attacked him while up 20 because he only plays during blowouts..Obviously Pittman is just a young guy thinking if he stands up for his teammates, they'll respect him for it


----------



## Magic

And Wade? If that was any other player it would have likely been an ejection along with a multigame suspension. Wade essentially got a slap on the wrist.


----------



## Notorious

Sam Amick reporting that Deron doesn't want to sign with Dallas because he doesn't think it'll be a good move long term. He goes on to say that Deron prefers to re-sign with the Nets or be traded to the Lakers in a sign-and-trade.

Also the All-Defensive Teams have been announced.
1st Team:
Chris Paul
Tony Allen
LeBron James
Serge Ibaka
Dwight Howard

2nd Team:
Rajon Rondo
Kobe Bryant
Luol Deng
Kevin Garnett
Tyson Chandler

How in the hell can Tyson Chandler will DPOY but not make the All-Defensive 1st Team? Shit doesn't even make sense.


----------



## HeatWave

Wesson said:


> And Wade? If that was any other player it would have likely been an ejection along with a multigame suspension. Wade essentially got a slap on the wrist.


Possibly, but seeing how much went down in the Clippers/Grizzlies series, I can't really say any other player would've gotten anything..Not to mention I believe Rondo got away with it vs. the Bulls few years back I believe 




Notorious said:


> Sam Amick reporting that Deron doesn't want to sign with Dallas because he doesn't think it'll be a good move long term. He goes on to say that Deron prefers to re-sign with the Nets or be traded to the Lakers in a sign-and-trade.
> 
> Also the All-Defensive Teams have been announced.
> 1st Team:
> Chris Paul
> Tony Allen
> LeBron James
> Serge Ibaka
> Dwight Howard
> 
> 2nd Team:
> Rajon Rondo
> Kobe Bryant
> Luol Deng
> Kevin Garnett
> Tyson Chandler
> 
> How in the hell can Tyson Chandler will DPOY but not make the All-Defensive 1st Team? Shit doesn't even make sense.


Well, I personally think LeBron should've won it over him in the first place but whatever..Guess that's their way of saying they just gave it to Chandler just because

Only problems I have with those teams is Kobe, Rondo & maybe Chris Paul


----------



## Notorious

Yeah I'll agree Rondo & Kobe shouldn't have been on the All-D teams.

I would've preferred to have Iggy, Shumpert, Bradley or Sefolosha over those guys.

Me personally I think KG should've been on the 1st team instead of Ibaka and Chandler should've been on the 1st team. It's stupid to have the guy who you name the best defensive player of the entire season on the 2nd All-Defensive team.


----------



## Magic

I find hilarious that Kobe gets voted onto the all defensive team solely based on reputation when he hasn't really tried his hardest on defense since MWP came onto the team. He is easily one of the best defenders when he's going hard on D, no doubt about that, the only problem is that he doesn't actually go that hard on D anymore as he doesn't have that type of energy.

Dwight was likely going to win the DPOY if he didn't get injured, which is the only real reason I can think of as to why he made the first team over Chandler.


----------



## Notorious

Orlando wasn't even a top 10 defense before he got hurt, so why would he have won? I mean that's you guys whole argument right? That Dwight makes Orlando an elite defense right?

Tyson Chandler made the Knicks a top 5 defense, KG was the defensive anchor for the #1 defense in the NBA...why shouldn't they have won if Dwight didn't get hurt?

But anyway the only reason I could see Chandler making 2nd team despite winning DPOY is the All-D teams having different voters than DPOY.


----------



## Magic

No our argument is that he carries the defense and is the best defender in the NBA, yes including Lebron. The guy does everything and stats don't show everything. Chandler did the same this season but he also had help from guys Iman, Fields, and other alright defenders on the Knicks while Dwight literally has no help from his team as their other players are atrocious defenders.

I'm not going to bother getting into this argument again though as I would have been fine with Lebron winning DPOY as well, but you seem to hate the fact that Dwight is one of the best defenders in the league and for no other reason then he keeps winning the DPOY even though he clearly has deserved it every year.


----------



## Notorious

I never said Dwight wasn't a good defender.

But your argument is bullshit. Your argument is that Dwight should be DPOY because he made Orlando a top 15 defense is a horrible argument. Sure in the past he has deserved his DPOY's but not this year, even if he remained healthy.

Yes Tyson Chandler has Shumpert on his team but I don't see how a guy who plays under 30 minutes a game can impact a defense that much into making you a top 5 defense. Also Landry Fields is an average defender at best, don't know what games you were watching. Shumpert & Jared Jeffries are literally the only Knick players you could say are good defenders and Jeffries plays under 20 minutes a game and missed almost half of the games this season. Chandler has two other good defenders on his team in Shump & Jeffries just like Dwight has Q-Rich and Big Baby who are both underrated defenders.

Are you saying that a player should only win DPOY if he's the only good defender on the team?


----------



## Oracle

3 Games for Pittman what a joke


----------



## Notorious

3 games for Pittman, 1 game for Haslem.

It's Juwan Howard time.


----------



## StarzNBarz

That sucks for Miami that Pittman is suspended. Now the benches are gonna be cold...


----------



## Joel Anthony

WE THUGGIN

That chump Stephenson had a reason to clutch his throat last night.

Dexter Pittman said THUG - LIFE - IS - MINE.


----------



## Notorious

Avery Bradley questionable for the rest of the playoffs.

We stand no chance against Miami without AB. Wade will roast Ray Allen, at least AB can slow him down at worst. It's already bad enough LeBron will probably average 35+ against us.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Wesson said:


> They got each other easy baskets on the break, but Wade and other superstars hardly need easy baskets to get going. They aren't those types of players. Role players need the easy baskets as well as streaky shooters, Wade would have been able to get to the rim and score either way. The fast break points were easy baskets, but I highly doubt it raised his confidence at all because I doubt it ever fell.


They set each other up in the half-court as well and last night, Marv/Kerr were discusing how Bron helped Wade get in the flow of the game and Wade even said so himself the basket looking bigger and bigger once he got in rhythm. 



> He was passing to Pau, Pau had like 6 shots in the first I believe, he was just missing. Kobe can't exactly dribble around and get them open, once again, he is not a playmaker. Sessions was brought onto the team for the reason, if the big man aren't going then it's his job to get them going, except none of them got going. Bynum also had to sit early with the fouls which hurt us a lot.
> 
> Did you also note who the bigs were playing against in the second? It's much easier to score and get easy baskets against the second unit with no starters on the court for the opposing team. I said it last night as well, if they weren't scoring against those guys then they could hardly call themselves stars.


Gasol did take 6 shots in the first quarter, a couple of them were from the mid range region which I don't really blame Kobe for since that's a coaching problem trying to get him involved in the low-post more and he was also set up on a couple. What about the last three quarters especially the second half though? They didn't really try to establish him as much and this is true for Bynum even more so Gasol. Bynum is a guy with a terrible attitude. If you don't try to get him involved in the game, he's going to half ass everything he does whether it's effort on the boards, contesting shots and playing defense overall. Also, I'm not really focusing on the +/- with Kobe out as much as the way they were playing on offense with constant motion and ball movemnt. Those two things aren't dictated by the quality of the defense.


> I'm not saying Kobe played a perfect game either, but those big guys have to call for the ball when they're struggling and get into better position. It's easy to say feed them the ball, but if they aren't getting into good position and scoring then what's the point? Once again, Kobe can't break down the other team's defense by driving in and causing defenders to collaspe in on him like Lebron/Wade because he isn't that young anymore and that isn't his game(although he did have some great drives where he got dunks, but that was more the defense not giving the proper help defense). He isn't the same type of player as them which is why we needed that PG so badly while they really don't need a playmaking PG because of their great playmaking ability.
> 
> I do agree that it's stupid to have Pau constantly at 18 plus feet when he's struggling with his jumpshot. Brown needed to find a way to have both bigs getting going in the paint, but I guess he lacked the ability to make that adjustment or just thought his way was better.


I agree with you. There's definitely a greater amount of blame on Brown's coaching and the supporting cast since it's just as much their responsibility to make adjustments and get involved in the game but I feel Kobe as the leader of the team who's supposed to set the tone for the game gets a little blame as well since the one on one, scoring mindset he came out with right from the beginning wasn't the right one. It wouldn't have mattered though since they were just overmatched for most of the game. Honestly, Brown should just have Sessions should have the ball in his hands more than he usually does and Kobe should play more an off-ball role since like you said, he can't penetrate and dish as much. Kobe's pretty good coming off screens, making cuts and catching and shooting and that'll also take pressure off of him.


----------



## Headliner

Iverson still looks like he's 18 years old. Black don't crack.


----------



## Notorious

I never liked Iverson but god he was a great player to watch in his prime.


----------



## Magic

Lakers should sign Iverson. Our bench scoring can't exactly get worse. :bron4


----------



## Notorious

He'd be a great fit. Once Kobe goes to the bench, A.I. could come in and take his place and chuck just as much. :troll


----------



## Magic

Fire Brown and hire Sloan. It's the only way keeping our current big three would work as Sloan could perfect a pick and roll with Sessions/Pau and Kobe/Pau. GET ON IT LAKERS, even though I know that this will never happen.


----------



## HeatWave

Hypnotiq said:


> 3 Games for Pittman what a joke


He barely plays..They could've suspended him for the rest of the season and it wouldn't have meant much to the Heat


----------



## Notorious

These Celtic-Sixers games have been torture to watch.


----------



## HeatWave

Nothing new to a guy who lives in B10 country *puts hands behind head & kicks feet up on desk*


----------



## Joel Anthony

Igoudala rose the fuck up on Paul Pierce's old ass.


----------



## Notorious

Well this game is over, just gotta win game 7.

Oh god Miami is gonna stomp this team.


----------



## Bushmaster

do Celtics just play down to their opponents. Series should have been over by atleast 5. Or does Philly just match up against Boston. Celtics better win because if they dont i can honestly see massive changes next year.


----------



## Notorious

There will be massive changes regardless, it's over. The Big 3 era is over.

A part of me wants Philly to win game 7 because I'm sick of watching this team play. Irritates me to no end.


----------



## Magic

Ray Allen is 100% gone and his value has dimished an insane amount as well. That said, I hope the Lakers pick him up. :kobe3


----------



## Notorious

Goodbye Ray. I won't miss his bum ass.

Have fun having the SG version of Derek Fisher.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

Thank god Boston lost, Philly better take Game 7.


----------



## Bushmaster

and earlier in the year i thought Ray was the only one of the Big 3 that can play. he's just has had some injuries. im sure he can still play.


----------



## kobra860

Iverson is trying to come back again? No one will sign him. He doesn't want to come off the bench.


----------



## Notorious

SoupMan Prime said:


> and earlier in the year i thought Ray was the only one of the Big 3 that can play. he's just has had some injuries. im sure he can still play.


No he can't. He sucks. He's horrible, he is awful.

He's the worst defensive SG in the NBA, he can't dribble, he's slow, un-athletic, literally the only thing he can do is shoot three's and he's inconsistent at that.

I can't wait for him to go.


----------



## Headliner

Don't ever disrespect HE GOT GAME. He's just injured right now. Nothing he can do about it.


----------



## Notorious

This is what you guys don't realize, he was awful before he got hurt.

There's a reason why Avery Bradley starts over him. It's not just defense, he's better at Ray at everything except for shooting three's and free throw shooting. Ray Allen is a 7th or 8th man off the bench at best at this point in his career.


----------



## Bushmaster

a couple years ago he was playing lock D on Kobe i doubt he has regressed that much. He has just had some injuries this year. He was real good last year. And like i said earlier in the season he was the only big 3 guy playing good on a consistent basis.


----------



## Notorious

Earlier in the season Philly was the #2 seed in the East. Earlier in the season the Bobcats had a winning record.

Ray never in his career has ever been a lockdown defender...he never shut down Kobe on defense. Team defense made him look better than actually was.

Some of you don't want to accept what Ray has become because he's well-liked and how he was in the past but unfortunately he isn't the same anymore. Ray's career is done. I hope to God Danny doesn't bring him back next year.

We stand no chance against Miami now that Avery Bradley is out for the rest of the playoffs. It's bad enough LeBron is gonna shit on Pierce, now we have to deal with Wade playing just as good if not better. It'll be repeat of last year's playoff series although I don't think Boston will win a single game this time around. I hope Philly beats us on Saturday, because I just can't watch anymore. It's too depressing. Father time has finally won.


----------



## Bushmaster

im from Boston but i dont like the Celtics i guess i am biased as Ray is the only player on the team i really like. Im sure he still Got Game. He is on one leg so im sure its effecting his play alot. he'll most likely be gone next year with KG maybe. 

You sound like the opposite of the guys i work with who are Boston fans. If Boston was playing San Antonio or OKC or Miami they would pick Boston all the time thats why i get into heated arguments with them. one was who was having a better year when we discussed MVP. i said Kevin Love had a better year than Pierce and they all acted like i was stupid. how can you disagree with 26 and 14. top 5 in scoring and rebounding?

But if they beat Philly and they should i see thm doing good against Miami. Celtics seem to always play to the lvl of their competition. They will step it up. Watching the games it seems like KG is always open. he'll be the key to the series. Hopefully Bosh comes back though.


----------



## HeatWave

Boston doesn't like the easy way, we have seen this from them over the years..They always make thing more difficult for themselves than they have to..

That being said, I normally blame low scoring losses on Rondo because he can get any shot on the court he wants, but the problem he can't make half of those shots because he has no jumper..smh


----------



## StarzNBarz

Yeah and he always makes things 10x harder then they have to be. Instead of a simple layup, he has to try to make it a trick shot.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

sloan is eyeing the magic and bobcats job.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

> This is what you guys don't realize, he was awful before he got hurt.


lol no he wasn't. he was shooting around 50% from 3 near the all-star break when the rest of the team mostly sucked for the first half of the season. he's never been the best defender but saying he's the worst sg defender in the league is laughable. before he got hurt he was exactly what he's been since he went to boston.


----------



## HeatWave

GD said:


> sloan is eyeing the magic and bobcats job.


After his spat with D-Will why would he want to coach Dwight? and after seeing how the Bobcats chewed up & spit out Larry Brown & Paul Silas, why would he want to go there? Sloan needs to just chill for a bit a wait because some better jobs will open up soon


----------



## kobra860

HeatWave said:


> After his spat with D-Will why would he want to coach Dwight? and after seeing how the Bobcats chewed up & spit out Larry Brown & Paul Silas, why would he want to go there? Sloan needs to just chill for a bit a wait because some better jobs will open up soon


How about the Wizards? They have more potential next year than both the Magic and the Bobcats.


----------



## Bushmaster

How bout Sloan he just stay home and enjoy life. How old is Sloan anyway


----------



## Notorious

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> lol no he wasn't. he was shooting around 50% from 3 near the all-star break when the rest of the team mostly sucked for the first half of the season. he's never been the best defender but saying he's the worst sg defender in the league is laughable. before he got hurt he was exactly what he's been since he went to boston.


No he's not exactly what he's been since he went to Boston. He's a defensive liability.

While worst defensive SG may be a hyperbole, name me one SG who is a worse defender than Ray that plays 30 minutes a game.


----------



## Notorious

The All-NBA teams have been announced.
1st Team:
Chris Paul
Kobe Bryant
LeBron James
Kevin Durant
Dwight Howard

2nd Team:
Tony Parker
Russell Westbrook
Kevin Love
Blake Griffin
Andrew Bynum

3rd Team:
Rajon Rondo
Dwyane Wade
Carmelo Anthony
Dirk Nowitzki
Tyson Chandler

Absolute joke that Dirk made it over LMA & Truth and that Chandler made it over Marc Gasol & KG.
The Bulls become the first team since the 89 Pistons to have the best record in the NBA but no All-NBA player.


----------



## Zen

1st team is absolute beast.


----------



## HeatWave

Love & Parker should have been 1st team


----------



## Notorious

Chris Sheridan is reporting that the Magic are ready to trade Dwight. He says that after the draft lottery next week they will start soliciting deals.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

ugh... hope the nets secure a top 3 pick, if not, im gonna shoot our GM for wasting that pick on Wallace.


----------



## Oracle

Vogel = clown 

Sloan or die trying


----------



## Bushmaster

it fucking pisses me off when a ball goes out of bounds and they know they touch it. instead of trying to save it they point and say its their ball. just like when in football everyone fights for the ball and everyone says the ball is theirs


----------



## Headliner

It was fun while it lasted Indiana.


----------



## Notorious

Goodnight Indiana.

The East is so goddamn boring and garbage, it will be funny when the West shits on whoever makes it out of the East.

It's a shame that the Heat are gonna have the easiest trip to the Finals in NBA history.
The Knicks without Lin & Shumpert and a banged up Amar'e.
The Pacers.
Either the Celtics without Bradley and an injured Pierce or the Sixers.

They're in for a rude awakening in June.


----------



## scrilla

if Wade keeps up the tear hes been on the few games Miami MIGHT have a chance.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Well there goes all the hype behind the Pacers. Not like they were gonna be able to beat the Heat anyways. Nobody with their sanity predicted Pacers to beat the Heat and surprisingly enough it didn't happen.


----------



## Bushmaster

Notorious said:


> Goodnight Indiana.
> 
> The East is so goddamn boring and garbage, it will be funny when the West shits on whoever makes it out of the East.
> 
> It's a shame that the Heat are gonna have the easiest trip to the Finals in NBA history.
> The Knicks without Lin & Shumpert and a banged up Amar'e.
> The Pacers.
> Either the Celtics without Bradley and an injured Pierce or the Sixers.
> 
> They're in for a rude awakening in June.


The Pacers were a real good team. If Indy won this series they would have Beat Boston or Philly. ANd Amre wasnt banged up the first 2 games. didnt they lose the 1st gane by like 30 plus. And you forgetting Miami was banged up this series with there 3rd best player gone.

I can easily see Miami doing well against OKC or the Spurs. Miami is a great defensive team. i think OKC would be the tougher matchup though. Spurs are ungodly but they had an easy first series and Clippers werent that good at all. we'll see how well they play against another elite team.


----------



## Notorious

Even without Bosh, the Heat were still better than the Pacers.

Yes the Heat won by 30 in game 1 but you can't deny that this is arguably the easiest trip to the Finals ever.

The Knicks, Pacers and either Boston or Philly? That's a cake-walk.


----------



## scrilla

lol Miami is gonna need Bosh plus WADE to play GOAT status to beat the Spurs. LeBron will disappear in the finals.

they can beat OKC, but I don't see OKC getting passed San Antonio anyway.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

I bet $100 on the Spurs beating OKC. Am I gonna lose $100?


----------



## Notorious

I don't think so but the series could go either way honestly.


----------



## kobra860

scrilla said:


> lol Miami is gonna need Bosh plus WADE to play GOAT status to beat the Spurs. LeBron will disappear in the finals.
> 
> they can beat OKC, but I don't see OKC getting passed San Antonio anyway.


They're not beating the Spurs anyway. They have no one to stop Duncan.


----------



## Bushmaster

it isnt a cake walk though. Bulls lost and should have won so it made it easier but Indy and Boston are still very good teams. Spurs have had a cake walk so far but everyone acts like they are unbeatable. Jazz were awful. and Clippers just didnt match up well with the SPurs. Memphis would have given the spurs a tougher challenge. OKC had a tougher route than SPurs.


----------



## Notorious

The Jazz and the Knicks is pretty much a wash.
However, the Clippers are much better than the Pacers and OKC is 45034538543543583245345832583248358 times better than Boston or Philly.


----------



## Joel Anthony

The Demise of the Miami Heat was GREATLY EXAGGERATED.. and the Demise of the GOD D-WADE.

Bosh will be back for the Finals after we win another easy ECF in 5 games.

Yep Yep! What it do!

Heat Haters Round 1: Knicks will give Heat all they can handle.
Heat Haters Round 2: Pacers up 2-1... Heat are DONE.
Heat Haters after a 3 game dominant Heat swing: WELL.. OKC OR SAN AN WILL WHIP THEM.
Heat Haters: Just pretty much grasping at straws like always.


----------



## Magic

someone clearly thinks his team is far better than they are because they've been beating some average teams. No team in the East would have lasted West. Seriously, every team, bar the Heat, would have been destroyed by the West team in a playoff series. The level of competition is far greater in the West than it is in the East.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

> He's a defensive liability.


he's a lot less of a defensive liability then the pg on his own team who lets anyone and everyone go by him whenever they please. don't think i can watch rondo basically move to the side and pray he hits the ball on a backtap one more time. him making second team all defense shows you how much a joke those things are. if rondo is the second best starting defensive pg in the nba then the league is in bad shape. glad ppl on the radio around here have finally started burying him for it. its become a lot more obvious w/o perkins and with bass starting now tho so more people notice.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Wade 41 on 17/25.... Kobe would have had 18 points on that many shots taken.. :bron2


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

WADE probably did have his knee drained before game 4 come to think of it. He's got that explosion back, he's looking like the old D-Wade splitting through the defense and using great footwork to evade defenders. The soft touch he had on his floaters and using the glass to negate the shot blocking, that was MJ like. 

Indiana should've done a better job getting the ball out of Bron/Wade hands in the second half by sending traps and double teams before they made their move like JVG was saying. They also made a lot of turnovers and not all of them had to do with Miami's defense which was pretty good but there were a lot of ball handling errros and poor execution on simple passes. You can't make these mistakes against a team like Miami who have two excellent athletes in transition and spot up shooters as trailers.


----------



## HeatWave

So far Spurs have had easiest route to finals by beating a Jazz team that had zero advantages against any team in the west not mention Spurs & a predictable Clippers team that is basically a replica of CP3's Hornets teams..I'm not gonna totally knock Miami's route to the finals seeing that A. They faced a Pacers team that I feel was 2nd best team in the east & like every other team, lost a key player to injury & without Bosh, they still will have trouble with Brand or Garnett..You can argue this year was tougher than last year already seeing as nobody took Miami to 6(from the east) last year 

Me personally, I think the only real difference between OKC & Miami is how great of a defensive team Miami is..I'd be more interested in Miami/San Antonio than Miami:OKC because of that..I think Miami would shut down OKC's pick & roll similar to how Spurs neutralized CP3 & Clippers because OKC can't operate without it..


In short, Miami deserves more credit than they get despite who they face(Same with Spurs)


----------



## HeatWave

NBA special on ESPN2 right now..Good


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

lol @ "heat fans"


----------



## Notorious




----------



## PRODIGY

GD said:


> lol @ "heat fans"


lol @ "heat haters"


----------



## HeatWave

> Spurs GM R.C. Buford on drafting Tim Duncan: Popovich had an affinity for Scot Pollard of Kansas. We had to talk him off that ledge


Dang Pop..smh


----------



## Notorious

Scot Pollard wasn't even a lottery pick, why in the hell would Pop have wanted him to be the #1 pick?

Wow Pop. :lmao

Imagine if the Spurs did draft Pollard 1st and then the Sixers drafted Duncan with the 2nd pick. I wonder how an Iverson/Duncan duo would've done.


----------



## PRODIGY

AI would have a ship or two.


----------



## HeatWave

Pop just ruined my weekend...Pollard over Duncan? I'm not a Duncan guy but man....Buford saved that franchise


----------



## Bushmaster

just changed my avatar and sig. i suppose scrilla will hate me even more now. 

cant wait to what the Celtics do. they should blowout Philly but anything can happen seeing how Philly won in Boston earlier in the series.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Can't believe nobody posted this earlier. :lmao


----------



## Magic

:lmao

if he said that when they asked him what he was thinking when he took the three I think I would have lost it.


----------



## Notorious

Kyle Lowry saying he's unsure of his future in Houston. Looks like the Rockets are gonna repeat their cycle of trading their former starting PG because their bench PG is better.

My prediction: Rockets trade Lowry, Scola and Dalembert for Pau & Blake.


----------



## IMPULSE

notorious go praising players and now they worry about their team status. 

i heard about it earlier this week well him being bait and i thought what if notorious never praised him.


----------



## Notorious

Nah bruh I was on the Dragic bandwagon.


----------



## HeatWave

I like Lowry..Think he's really dope..Bit intrigued to see where he lands..Never thought Rockets should've have up on Brooks & I feel the same with Lowry


----------



## BruiserKC

SoupMan Prime said:


> just changed my avatar and sig. i suppose scrilla will hate me even more now.
> 
> cant wait to what the Celtics do. they should blowout Philly but anything can happen seeing how Philly won in Boston earlier in the series.


As a diehard Celtics fan, they have driven me nucking futs this entire series with the Sixers. They have been so inconsistent. Granted, the Sixers want to ugly the series up and they have done a good job of that, but Ray, KG, and Pierce can do a hell of a lot better.


----------



## Notorious

KG is having his best playoff performance since 08. We need more from Rondo, Ray & Pierce.


----------



## HeatWave

Hope a basketball game breaks out tonight...This Phillies/Red Sox series has worn out its welcome lol


----------



## Oracle

Notorious said:


> Kyle Lowry saying he's unsure of his future in Houston. Looks like the Rockets are gonna repeat their cycle of trading their former starting PG because their bench PG is better.
> 
> My prediction: Rockets trade Lowry, Scola and Dalembert for Pau & Blake.


Why on earth would houston do that? Gasol is declining fast just doesn't carry that kind of value anymore and Blake's contract is TERRIBLE.


----------



## IMPULSE

Notorious said:


> Nah bruh I was on the Dragic bandwagon.


earlier in the season you said the rockets would be dumb asses to trade lowry 

you had him for most improved player at one point

you thought he was the most underrated pg at one point 

around this time you said dragic wasn't half bad which allowed him to avoid your curse and blossom 

you said he was the future franchise player for the rockets

you wanted lowry in the ASG over westbrook 

you were on the lowry wagon b/c i think that's what kicked off my whole notorious curse or i applied it sometime after he went down. to be honest most of the posters in this thread were on his wagon at the time.


----------



## Magic

oh yeah, like I said at the start of the year, Westbrook>Rondo. :kobe3


----------



## HeatWave

Hypnotiq said:


> Why on earth would houston do that? Gasol is declining fast just doesn't carry that kind of value anymore and Blake's contract is TERRIBLE.


Because for some stupid reason, Houston holds Pau in high regard & think they can build a team around him and win..They attempted same deal last year..Houston doesn't want Scola & Martin or basically anyone Rocket that has spent extended amount of time there anymore(Which I think is a shame)


----------



## Bushmaster

games about to start. Hoping for a close great game and not a blowout. Boston has shown they can blowout Pgilly but Philly has only been able to win close games. Rondo is the key to this game and maybe Pierce.


----------



## Brye

Dem Celtics~!


I can easily see the 76ers having a huge run in the 2nd half like they have almost every game.


----------



## Bushmaster

I don't know how Philly has won any game this series it must have been cuz Boston has sucked some games. Philly looks like they struggle to get a basket on every possession. They seem to always take a jumpers. While Boston can have KG open on basically every possession oh and Rondo open at the 3 point line lol.


----------



## Magic

It's called being able to drive in and get easy buckets at the rim? Maybe you should have watched the games. Although they haven't exactly done well on offense, but they still attacked the basket a lot because of their young, athletic players. Their defense has allowed them to win the games they have.


----------



## Zen

Celtics is like 2-11 in game clinching series


----------



## Bushmaster

Garnett will always have the open jumper


----------



## Magic

:lmao KG can't even dunk. :KG2


----------



## Bushmaster

seeing shots barely hit the rim from Allen and seeing Philly do the same. It just cant be defense. 

Ray Allen misses another wide open shot. injury must be messing his shot dramatically


----------



## HeatWave

Only thing this Red Sox/Phillies game is missing is a scuffle


----------



## Bushmaster

AI should have dunked it there. dont know if he was trying to draw the foul cuz he is absolutely terrible at the line. How does someone at his position be that bad. 13 for 32 is turrible:barkley2

How stupid can Philly be. i keep seeing stupid shots and alley attempts to their point guard


----------



## Zen

Ray Allen - 3 Point King


----------



## Zen

Pierce's sixth foul, he's out


----------



## Bushmaster

game over. no way Philly is gonna score enough. Both these teams have struggled a ton to score moreso Philly.


----------



## Zen

Great performanc efrom Rondo


----------



## Oracle

it doesn't matter who won this anyway both just making up the numbers and will lose to Miami


----------



## Zen

If Bosh comes back then yea, they'll probably win,


----------



## HeatWave

I say Miami in 5 but I wouldn't be surprised if it goes longer..Bad game from LeBron = Celtics vs Sixers like game..Minimal offense
Not to mention Garnett will benefit in both sides of the ball because of no Bosh


----------



## Magic

Heat will win without Bosh. Celtics are pretty terrible.


----------



## Brye

Hoping they shoot up Bradley on the strongest painkillers they got and let him guard Wade.

plz.


----------



## Titania

Woooo, the Celtics live to fight another battle! Thank goodness for Rondo. I think they can beat the Heat. Anything can happen in the NBA.


----------



## StarzNBarz

Listen to all these Celtics haters on here. Miami won't win. GO CELTICS!!!!!!


----------



## Magic

:lmao

Not anything can happen in a 7 game series. 95% of the time the better team wins, there is a reason there is 7 game after all and not just one like NCAA.

The only chance they Celtics have is if Doc completely outcoaches Spo, and even that would make it a huge upset.


----------



## BruiserKC

Miami is still a very inconsistent team. They keep going into cruise control some of the time and think it's all going to be very easy and then have to get smacked back into reality. If the Pacers hadn't gone overboard against the Heat with their physical play, they might have actually beat Miami. Instead, Miami snapped out of it and took care of business. Miami is the favorite in this series, but Boston has a good chance to take them. 

I'm really looking forward to Spurs-Thunder. The way Westbrook and Durant are playing right now, this looks like this may just represent the changing of the guard in the West. But the Spurs just keep on doing their thing. Everyone said they were finished a couple of years ago, and now they're back.


----------



## Joel

I'm so bitter about the injuries to Rose and Noah


----------



## Notorious

You can say what you want about our chances against Miami but let this dwell for a moment...the Celtics had a losing record at All-Star break and now they're in the ECF. Never seen this happen before.


----------



## HeatWave

Best part about Boston making it is you get to see a locked in Miami..Celtics probably only team in the league or at least the east that the Heat respect..They're not going to fall asleep..If Boston beats them it's because Boston simply executed better..Won't be a fluke or anything


----------



## Brye

I laughed.


----------



## Bushmaster

Put 50 on Miami with a friend. Sounds like easy money but if Heat don't show up then they will lose, simple as that. Can't start the games off down by 10 against Boston.


----------



## HeatWave

Heat & Spurs in 5


----------



## Magic

Heat better pray that Thunder win as they would stand no chance in hell against the Spurs.


----------



## Notorious

Heat in 5.
Spurs in 6.


----------



## HeatWave

That shot by Ginobili >>>>>


----------



## HardKoR

Too many turn overs and shit three point shots. Spurs are kicking their own ass, OKC's D also contributing a lot.


----------



## WahhWahh

OKC in 6.

Can't believe people doubt this team so much. Most talented roster in the NBA.

EDIT: Miami in 6.

Splitter beast mode activated. That shot by Neal before from the 25 foot mark... Absolute stupidity.


----------



## Bushmaster

Spurs get overrated on here. They had a great year but ppl act like the heat or Boston have no chance seeing how they've played in the playoffs. Jazz were awful and Clippers didn't match up well at all against them. Memphis would have played better. OKC has played tougher teams in the playoffs so far.

Another run of stupid possessions to let the other team get a run. If your in a rut why don't these teams get their best player driving to the basket to try to pick up some calls. I'm sure Westbrook and Durant could easily do it.


----------



## WahhWahh

Could argue the fact that Spurs have had an easier run therefore have the advantage, but the OKC have the younger legs. Durant isn't gonna go down without a fight and with a supporting cast like Westbrook, Harden, Ibaka, Fisher etc. you simply can't rule out OKC. 

Tony Parker missed that free throw. Spurs have sucked at the FT line this quarter.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

OKC has played a great game in game 1 and San Antonio hasn't looked that great.. and OKC is down 6. 

Pretty much sums up these two teams. The Spurs are just better


----------



## WahhWahh

Game over. Didn't see Spurs winning this tbh. OKC had a great 3rd.

Manu Ginobli and1 seals it.


----------



## Notorious

Captain Jax has been phenomenal guarding Durant.


----------



## WahhWahh

Harden late clutch 3. OKC are back in it.

And Manu again.

God damn I love close NBA games.


----------



## Bushmaster

Harden and Westbrook shootin terribly this game. They'll have to step it up next game for sure, had the game in their hand but have played a horrendous 4th. Spurs are extremely deep though even though Parker is their most dangerous player.


----------



## WahhWahh

Harden had an awful first half but stepped it up for the second. Not up to standards if you want to beat the Spurs. Harden needs to play better next game.

Westbrook has been solid as always.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

BATMANU 


Notorious said:


> Captain Jax has been phenomenal guarding Durant.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Fact of the matter is the Thunder have no half court offense besides 1 on 1 iso ball. Durant gets a turn, Westbrook gets a turn, then Harden gets a turn. This isn't difficult for the Spurs to defend, and as long as they keep them from scoring in transition this will be an easy series for San Antonio. 

Spurs will win in 5


----------



## WahhWahh

Why is Harden hitting 3's now...?


----------



## Notorious

I've been saying all year that OKC's crunch time offense sucks.

They basically just play hero ball.


----------



## Magic

I've actually said that all year and recall pointing it out first. :kobe

but yeah, we were in agreement on that point. they really have terrible offense late.


----------



## HardKoR

Stunning 4th quarter for the Spurs, they corrected their faults from the first half. The team is so poised even when they aren't going well. Looked like OKC had the defense but Spurs had Jackson step up big on KD. Some people were already to count them out, only to see the Spurs show why they are who they are.


----------



## HeatWave

Bench scoring was 52-37 in Spurs favor

Durant only had 2 shots in the 4th..need more


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

All it will take for OKC is one win in this series. If Spurs can't sweep this series or go up 3-0 then I can see the entire momentum of this series shifting in favor to OKC. If Thunder can take the next 2 out of 3, especially game 2 in San Antonio then they'll win the series in 6 or 7 games.


----------



## HardKoR

Tony talking like a true point guards, admitting his mistakes and taking responsibility for bad play making, not like someone else I know.


----------



## HeatWave

Shaq & Kenny picked Boston in 6...wow



> . Popovich tells his Spurs to start the fourth, "I want some nasty." Afterward, Jackson said he understood. "My name is nasty," he said.


----------



## Zen

Spurs 9-0 wow.... I pick Spurs in 5


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

HeatWave said:


> Bench scoring was 52-37 in Spurs favor
> 
> Durant only had 2 shots in the 4th..need more


Durant had no answer for S-Jack getting up in his grill.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

> OKC has played a great game in game 1


im sorry what? the team that led nba in fg% shoots 42%, gets outrebounded and their second best player was arguably the worst player on the floor and that's a great game? what? if a great game from okc is their 3 best players all playing average/below average games then they would suck. the only star/borderline star player on either team that played really good/great was ginobili and his team won. can't really tell anything from this series from tonights game.


----------



## chronoxiong

Can someone please beat the Spurs??????? They haven't felt a loss since April 11.


----------



## StarzNBarz

Celtics NEED to play zone. No one can stop LeBron or Wade 1v1 so force them to shoot outside jump shots. PLEASE play zone Doc!!!!


----------



## #1 Hater

The Spurs will win the championship this year. They've won 40 of their last 42 games, 19 in a row and have swept the first 2 rounds. I don't see them losing game 2 or both games in Oklahoma. The series ends in game 5.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

:lmao


----------



## -Technique-

BrosOfDestruction said:


> :lmao


Saw this earlier he deleted it and claimed he was still "sleepy" when he tweeted that. But I hope the Celtics can beat the Heat tonight I would be ecstatic.


----------



## Titania

Lol Ron Artest is funny.



-Technique- said:


> Saw this earlier he deleted it and claimed he was still "sleepy" when he tweeted that. *But I hope the Celtics can beat the Heat tonight I would be ecstatic.*


So would I.


----------



## HeatWave

StarzNBarz said:


> Celtics NEED to play zone. No one can stop LeBron or Wade 1v1 so force them to shoot outside jump shots. PLEASE play zone Doc!!!!


If they play traditional 2-3 zone, Miami will likely murder them in 2nd chance points..Box zone may work, I doubt it but I don't think the risk with box zone is as high as with 2-3 because the risk with 2-3 is 2nd chance points & getting a struggling Heat supporting cast in a rhythm behind the arc, with the box you at least eliminate 2nd chance


----------



## OldschoolHero

As much as I hate the heat, I wouldnt mind seeing them sweep the Celtics. This story of the Cs hanging on is getting annoying. They should have traded Ray Allen for Monte Ellis when they had the shot and traded Garnett to someone for another young player.


----------



## deadman18

Well I would be more comfortable saying the Celtics would win if they had Perkins and Davis. Idk why they traded Kendrick Perkins.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## HoHo

Game 1 Heat vs Celtics is very tough to call.The Heat is more rested than the Celtics, after their 7 game battle with the Sixers.What's the update with Bosh, is their any hope he gets to play in this series, or the Playoffs in general.KG could kill the Heat now, because Anthony might be physically tough to match with Garnett, but he doesn't have the skill to match points with him.Still to me, Lebron and Wade will have Pierc and Allen with their tongues hanging at I hope, Heat wins close Game 1.


----------



## HeatWave

Supposedly all that Bosh has done so far is some light running..Heat don't expect him back for this series..Longer ECF/WCF goes, better chance of him for finals I believe


----------



## Dub

Here's hoping for an exciting series, pulling for boston simply because KG is the man.


----------



## Dr. Jones

OldschoolHero said:


> As much as I hate the heat, I wouldnt mind seeing them sweep the Celtics. This story of the Cs hanging on is getting annoying. They should have traded Ray Allen for Monte Ellis when they had the shot and traded Garnett to someone for another young player.


People have been saying the Spurs were finished years ago, look at them now.

Don't start rebuilding till you're absolutely positive that you cannot win another title with your core group intact.


----------



## Notorious

deadman18 said:


> Well I would be more comfortable saying the Celtics would win if they had Perkins and Davis. Idk why they traded Kendrick Perkins.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using VerticalSports.Com App


Bass and Big Baby is pretty much a wash. They're both undersized jump-shooting PF's, only difference is Baby is the better defender while Bass is the better offensive player. They're both idiots. Only fitting because they're childhood BFF's.

We traded Kendrick Perkins because we didn't want to pay him the contract he wanted. OKC did and now because of them giving him that contract they can't afford to re-sign both Harden & Ibaka. We also have a lot of cap room with us not giving Perk that contract. After this season the only players we'll have under contract are Rondo, Truth, Bradley, our 2 rookies and Bass if he decides to use his player option. Everyone else is a FA.


----------



## Magic

they can afford to resign both of them, they just wont because they would rather be cheap. Multiple championships would make up for anything that cap would hit them with.


----------



## Notorious

Yeah they can afford to re-sign them but that would cripple the rest of their team. Harden & Ibaka would both have to take paycuts unless OKC goes into the luxury tax.

Either way the rest of their team would have to be all vet's min players. Kind of like Miami's bench.


----------



## Magic

they pretty much already are. Maynor, Cook, Fisher, Ian etc aren't high priced players. I'm sure Nick would take the pay cut as well as Sefo(maybe, he could easily be an MLE player so I doubt it). They also already have their bird rights so they can also go over the cap with them.


----------



## IncapableNinja

Technical on Doc Rivers. :lol

Charles Barkley shouted much worse than that whilst he was calling the game.

Get into them, C's.


----------



## Dr. Jones

3 technicals already on the Cs. Yeah this is really a fair fight. Stern you scumbag


----------



## Notorious

Wesson said:


> they pretty much already are. Maynor, Cook, Fisher, Ian etc aren't high priced players. I'm sure Nick would take the pay cut as well as Sefo(maybe, he could easily be an MLE player so I doubt it). They also already have their bird rights so they can also go over the cap with them.


I'm sorry man but I just don't see the Thunder keeping Westbrook, Harden, Durant, Ibaka & Perkins without crippling the rest of their team.

Now if Cole Aldrich can become a serviceable center, the Thunder could probably amnesty Perkins and can re-sign Harden & Ibaka comfortably. Hell, fuck Aldrich...I think the Thunder amnesty Perkins they should be just fine.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Boston is only down 2 despite playing 5 on 8. 

Good news. 

Refs should take away that Anthony putback, he didn't get it off in time and all those techs on KG, Doc and Ray were horrible.


----------



## Notorious

We need to protect the paint.

Wade & LeBron can't shoot to save their lives, we have to force them to shoot.


----------



## Dr. Jones

Wow! Don't be obvious or anything refs.


----------



## WahhWahh

Heat are playing pretty flawlessly. I'm going to go out on a limb and call the sweep. I know it's unlikely, but they are playing pretty beast at the moment.


----------



## Dr. Jones

I don't know about flawless. Boston has played pretty poorly outside of Garnett. I don't even know if Pierce is at the game. Tons of missed free throws too.

Miami played well don't get me wrong. But the wheels just came off for Boston after the half.


----------



## HeatWave

At least KG showed up for Boston..Rondo/Chalmers felt like a wash which is a recipe for a sweep

LeBron doing what I thought he couldn't which is keep up his amazing numbers since Game 4 at Indy


----------



## Bushmaster

Heat takeover in the 3rd again. Great game by Lebron and very good game by Wade. Bench actually showed up which was great. Some stupid calls in the game but didnt affect the outcome really. Feel sorry for Ray Allen. not a Celtics fan but i respect Allen more than most guy is a great player and even greater person, it feels bad seeing him struggle so much. There was a time he was the only Big 3 guy to play great consistently. He just had an injury and is hurt, he can still play. him getting fouled shooting a 3 is almost always an automatic 3 points at the line. missing 2 out of 3 was hard to watch.


----------



## Stances

Feel so bad for Ray Allen. The dude is injured and playing on one good ankle. He's usually money on Free Throw's but tonight when he missed two in a row, you can tell something isn't right about him.


----------



## Notorious

Ray's shooting like 25% from three and below 60% from the FT line.


----------



## HeatWave

> . Ray Allen when asked if he was fighting himself: "It’s like a battle within myself that I have to try and win."


Bummer..


----------



## Tim Legend

:lol at people blaming refs...can't use the refs for scape goats when you get blasted by double digits...


----------



## Zen




----------



## Dr. Jones

The game was kept close by Garnett and the refs in the first half. After that, Garnett can't make up for Rondo, Pierce, and Allen having horrible games. Hell, I think Brandon Bass was their second best player tonight.

I hope the Celts can at least slow down the Heat for at least 6 games.


----------



## Dub

Apparently Gasol wants to play with the Bulls.


----------



## That Guy

I actually wouldn't mind Gasol in the Bulls, just as long as they dont trade him away for Noah, cause I like him. I am a huge Bulls fan and am fond of Gasol, I think he has quite a few above average seasons left in him, and would be fun to see him play with the Bulls.


----------



## HeatWave

Gasol rumor started a few months ago due to him & Rose(???) having the same agent


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

yes the heat did beat the celtics, but the technical called on Doc Rivers is a load of shit. I cant wait for the day to have a new commissioner honestly, even though it will probably be the same ol shit


----------



## Notorious

Bulls.com is saying that Gasol wants to come to Chicago too.

On the bright side, he's better than Boozer. But a Pau/Noah frontcourt just seems awkward.


----------



## Headliner

It would have to be a 3 team trade cause I can't see the Bulls getting Gasol without giving Noah to the Lakers.


----------



## Notorious

Why would the Lakers have both Noah & Bynum?

Also don't see the Bulls giving up Noah regardless. At least I wouldn't. Noah > Pau IMO.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Spurs offense is a thing of beauty, so much ball movement, everyone touching the ball and moving around setting picks or spacing the floor. Duncan probably went 10 years back in time for that poster. 

Spurs positioning on defense is great for OKC's one on one style of play. OKC really needs some kind of interior presence unless KD develops a post game because their bigs, aside from setting movings creens, are useless on offense. Can't spot up, post up or finish.


----------



## Notorious

One of the worst offensive frontcourts in the NBA. OKC has an average frontcourt tbh. IMO Ibaka is overrated and Perk is overpaid.

Since their bigs are useless in the P&R, at least they could try to run some with Durant but Durant is useless at setting screens, one of the worst in the NBA. He's just too thin.

The Spurs are just toying with OKC now. :lmao


----------



## Perfect Poster

I have a feeling this series won't as close as I hoped it would be. Hope I'm wrong, but the Spurs are damn good.


----------



## Notorious

Perkins got away with such a blatant travel.


----------



## Headliner

This is too fun to watch. This might be over in 5 the way things are going.


----------



## IncapableNinja

Beautiful stuff all round from the Spurs.

Pleasure to watch.


----------



## Perfect Poster

OKC just has no answer for Parker. Westbrook keeps getting torched by him.

EDIT: Durant should just keep the ball the rest of the game and shoot away. He's the only OKC player that can make a shot it seems.


----------



## Notorious

Tiago Splitter living up to his name at the FT line.


----------



## HardKoR

I don't blame Brooks doing that, I say it's all fair, easy way to avoid it is make your shots.

Edit: Spurs not playing the same, they tend to do that shit when they pick up leads like that. Turn overs a careless fouls and careless shots.


----------



## WahhWahh

OKC slowly bringing it back. Great defense and pressure in the 4th quarter so far.

Cmon OKC!


----------



## Notorious

Danny Green needs to stop shooting.

Why doesn't Pop put in Gary Neal instead of him?


----------



## PGSucks

Oh, Russell...there's just something about you and Conference Finals.


----------



## Perfect Poster

Too little too late for OKC. 

And is it just me or has Durant been quiet all quarter?


----------



## PGSucks

Being a Suns fan and a major LeBron hater, SportsCenter will be absolutely unbearable for the next month


----------



## WahhWahh

Durant has been quiet in the 4th quarter in both games. Harden has been front-running the 4th quarters, and doing a fine job, but it should be Durant that's stepping up.


----------



## HardKoR

Finally got back into their rhythm those last minutes. Better strategy for OKC to slow the pace. They still haven't figured out their Ibaka/Perkins deal, but I think they will use more Ibaka solo cause both of them out their made them slow on D.

Pop and Tony have a proper player/coach relationship, no prima donna back talk.


----------



## Zen

damn the spurs are good.. so clinical


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

Man Portland had 2 first round picks. This is awesome. #1 pick plz.


----------



## Magic

if you get number one pick with the Nets pick then they get it. And it's unlikely that you get it with your own pick. :kobe


----------



## HeatWave

Shame that the things Westbrook gets criticized for, Rose gets praised for

Shame that the things LeBron gets criticized for, Durant gets ignored


----------



## WahhWahh

Durant has hit a few game winners this year though. 

I'm not for nitpicking players like the rest of NBA fans do. Lebron, Durant, Westbrook are all elite NBA star players, they aren't perfect though. It's just a shame how much analyzing is really done on the star players of NBA.


----------



## Magic

the Rose/Westbrook thing is way worse than Durant/Lebron becuase Durant takes gamewinners and wants to step up in the fourth. He has disappeared in the last two games in the fourth though, while Lebron has done the opposite in the last 4 games.


----------



## chronoxiong

I wonder if the Spurs will ever lose a game in this Postseason. They're just on another level right now. I'm so scared just thinking about how to play and compete against them. If I was Popovich right now, I would try to chase perfection in these Playoffs. I mean, who's gonna be able to stop this team right? It's like Bill Belichick and the 2007 Patriots chasing perfection.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

Game 1, 4th quarter, Duncan extends his hands to lift both Manu and Harden up off the floor, only Manu responds. I’m starting to think Artest was doing us a favour.


----------



## Oracle

Anthony Davis will know which team he is playing for tomorrow 

ill pick the Hornets to win the lottery


----------



## WahhWahh

Can someone explain the Draft Lottery? I have literally no idea what goes down on this.


----------



## TKOK

spurs look damn near unbeatable.


----------



## 99FELONIEZ

Rootin for the spurs to go unbeaten winning it all this year, their basketball is phenomenal. I wish my lakers can ball like that, with kobe still existing, aiint gonna happen lol


----------



## Stax Classic

Who's ready to watch that ****** David Stern fuck the Warriors over again and give their draft pick to those whities in Utah?


----------



## HeatWave

WahhWahh said:


> Can someone explain the Draft Lottery? I have literally no idea what goes down on this.


Random drawing to figure out the order of the first 13 or so draft picks..NFL does their draft by record, NBA does theirs by ping pong balls


----------



## Notorious

WahhWahh said:


> Can someone explain the Draft Lottery? I have literally no idea what goes down on this.


It's basically a randomized way to pick the draft order for the first fourteen picks of the draft (aka teams that missed the playoffs). The NBA got tired of teams purposely tanking for certain players (Even though they still do it), so they decided to add the lottery. Teams with the worst records have a better chance of getting the #1 pick but the last time a team that had the worst record actually got the #1 pick was in 2004 when the Magic drafted Dwight.

Oh and speaking of Dwight, Woj is reporting that Dwight regrets opting in for the 2012-13 season and wants to be traded. Woj also says that even if the Nets win the lottery and get the #1 pick, drafting Anthony Davis won't be enough to get Deron to stay and that the only way Deron stays in Brooklyn is if the Nets acquire Dwight. He says the Nets would be willing to trade the #1 pick (Anthony Davis) for Dwight. Woj is one of the most reliable in the league but still as always, take it for what it's worth.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Who's ready to watch that black David Stern fuck the Warriors over again and give their draft pick to those whities in Utah?


lol. I hope not.


----------



## Notorious

The Warriors pick can only be 1, 2, 3 or 7, 8, 9, 10.

Sucks that it can't be 4, 5 or 6 makes Utah's chances better.


----------



## That Guy

Stupid question guys, how does the draft thing work? is it random drawings, like names from a hat, random names picked? or to the owners actually choose the names? again, I am sure it is a dumb question but I am new to NBA and this is the second season I am actually watching fully.  if someone can take the time to explain how things go and what is happening would be great.

edit. also do the teams totally start from scratch, everyone gone and they pick the rosters again or only a few names?


----------



## Notorious

Are you asking how the draft lottery works or just what the draft is?

If you're asking what the draft is, every year the NBA has a draft for the best college and international basketball players who enter their name to join the NBA. There are 2 rounds which each team getting a pick in each round, picks can be traded though. It's not like a total fantasy draft. Draft order is determined by records of the previous seasons. There are 30 picks per round, one for each team. The 2nd round and picks 15-30 of the draft are determined by the record. The first 14 picks (Non-playoff teams) are entered in the lottery.

The draft lottery was created so teams would stop losing games on purpose to get a better draft pick for a specific player (Teams still do it though). It's basically a way to randomize picks.


----------



## That Guy

I see. So it's only a draft for college rookies coming into the NBA? you're not going to see major stars getting drafted? or is that still a posibility?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

for d-will looks like its d12 or bust. lottery is going to get interesting tonight. if nets get #1, i know for a fact this shit is rigged


----------



## Notorious

College rookies and international players. No one currently in the NBA or who has ever been signed by an NBA team can enter the draft.

Now players can be traded for draft picks or players already drafted while the draft is going on but players themselves can't be selected in the draft.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Notorious said:


> The Warriors pick can only be 1, 2, 3 or 7, 8, 9, 10.
> 
> Sucks that it can't be 4, 5 or 6 makes Utah's chances better.


Why can't it be 4 or 5?

I read we have a 72% chance of getting in the top 7, but we are negotiating with Utah for a deal where we could keep it even if it's outside the top 7.

Personally I'd rather just let them have it if it's at 8 or worse.. not the deepest draft class and won't we just have to give it up next year if we keep it this year?


----------



## Notorious

Because that's the way the draft lottery is for some reason. It's not just the Warriors though, every team has limitations.

The Bobcats can't get a pick lower than 4th.
The Wizards can't get lower than 5th.
The Cavaliers can't get lower than 6th.
The Hornets can't get lower than 7th.
The Kings can only get 1-3 or 5-8.
The Nets can only get 1-3 or 6-9 (Blazers would get the pick then).
The Raptors can only get 1-3 or 8-11.

I could go on, but it's just the way the system is.


----------



## Xile44

Deron wouldn't stay in Brooklyn with Davis, Lopez as a front court, get paid an extra 28 million and a extra year? Yeah, Idiotic.

Also im tired of teams bending over backwards for their diva star ( Including us ) If Deron does not want to play with Davis than let him walk.

Lopez-Davis-Wallace-Brooks than sign Dragic or Lowry :mark over pay if we gotta)


----------



## Notorious

Me as well.

Would be a shame if the Nets ended up with no Deron, Dwight or Anthony Davis.

Actually no, it would be quite funny :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Xile44

Notorious said:


> Me as well.
> 
> Would be a shame if the Nets ended up with no Deron, Dwight or Anthony Davis.
> 
> Actually no, it would be quite funny :lmao :lmao :lmao


I dont think we will get Davis, but I ll be fine with the 2nd pick or 3rd.


----------



## Notorious

Best-case scenario if you guys don't get Davis is getting MKG or Thomas Robinson.

I think Drummond won't live up to the hype but he may surprise me.


----------



## Xile44

Notorious said:


> Best-case scenario if you guys don't get Davis is getting MKG or Thomas Robinson.
> 
> I think Drummond won't live up to the hype but he may surprise me.


I think Barnes is gonna come out the second best player in the draft, sure his NCAA tourny performance was meh, but his potential is good.


----------



## Xile44

So the Lottrery begins backwards for example they name the 16th pick first than the 15th pick and so on all the way to 1? so if that's the case if Nets/Portland arent called 6-9, we get a top 3 pick.


----------



## Notorious

Lottery begins at 14 and they go down to 1.

Picks 15-30 are already determined:
15. 76ers
16. Rockets (From Knicks)
17. Mavericks
18. Wolves (From Jazz)
19. Magic
20. Nuggets
21. Celtics
22. Celtics (From Clippers)
23. Hawks
24. Cavs (From Lakers)
25. Grizzlies
26. Pacers
27. Heat
28. Thunder
29. Bulls
30. Warriors (From Spurs)


----------



## Xile44

Notorious said:


> Lottery begins at 14 and they go down to 1.
> 
> Picks 15-30 are already determined:
> 15. 76ers
> 16. Rockets (From Knicks)
> 17. Mavericks
> 18. Wolves (From Jazz)
> 19. Magic
> 20. Nuggets
> 21. Celtics
> 22. Celtics (From Clippers)
> 23. Hawks
> 24. Cavs (From Lakers)
> 25. Grizzlies
> 26. Pacers
> 27. Heat
> 28. Thunder
> 29. Bulls
> 30. Warriors (From Spurs)


Aight, im sure we can use Proks wallet to buy a first rounder from Atlanta.


----------



## HeatWave

It may seem like Dwight or bust for Nets but I think they may go after another player to maybe entice D-Will other than Dwight..


----------



## Notorious

But who?


----------



## Alco

Ray Allen :troll


----------



## Notorious

I hope so.

Hope he doesn't come back to Boston.


----------



## Xile44

Oh really Woj ?


> Deron Williams ‏@DeronWilliams
> I would love to know who Adrian Wojnarowski source is bc he knows more about what I’m thinking then I do


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

If the Warriors can luck into a top 3 pick and get Harrison Barnes that would be ideal. If we get the 7th pick Lamb would be nice, but Klay Thompson would have to move to the 3 which isn't the best scenario. 

With the last pick of the first round hopefully Fab Mello falls because of his 'character issues' or maybe Kevin Jones out of WVU


----------



## HeatWave

Notorious said:


> But who?


Josh Smith, Iggy, Bynum, Gasol, McGee, Gay, etc..I don't think Nets will put everything into Dwight..May feel that they can get one of those others guys for less & roll with it and hope Derron stays..Not saying it will work but I'd be surprised if Nets don't have a plan B & C in place if they can't get Dwight


----------



## Charmqn

Looking at the playoffs so far,cI would actually laugh if Heat made it to the finals again, only to lose to another Texas team. Who also happen to be veterans too. Like, I wonder if the players are getting deja vu seeing another Texas team go through the WC playoffs with a clear mission.


----------



## Notorious

DAT SWAG. Got an ATM in the house, that's some boss shit.


----------



## HeatWave

Charmqn said:


> Looking at the playoffs so far,cI would actually laugh if Heat made it to the finals again, only to lose to another Texas team. Who also happen to be veterans too. Like, I wonder if the players are getting deja vu seeing another Texas team go through the WC playoffs with a clear mission.


Are you going to laugh when OKC loses as well since they also fall into the same scenario you've pointed for the Heat?

Is interesting that same scenarios as last year is popping up this year..Houston is up next to beat OKC in WCF & Heat in NBA Finals


----------



## Stax Classic

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Why can't it be 4 or 5?
> 
> I read we have a 72% chance of getting in the top 7, but we are negotiating with Utah for a deal where we could keep it even if it's outside the top 7.
> 
> Personally I'd rather just let them have it if it's at 8 or worse.. not the deepest draft class and won't we just have to give it up next year if we keep it this year?


The lottery balls only determine the 1-3 spots, so we can jump into there, stay put at 7 if only teams ahead of us move up to 1-3, or lose the pick if someone behind us gets a 1-3 pick.


----------



## Notorious

Last year Kyrie was the first rookie to ever attend the draft lottery.

This year I've already seen Harrison Barnes, Andre Drummond and Thomas Robinson. I wonder if The Brow is there.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> The lottery balls only determine the 1-3 spots, so we can jump into there, stay put at 7 if only teams ahead of us move up to 1-3, or lose the pick if someone behind us gets a 1-3 pick.


Is this new for this year? I swear it hasn't always worked this way


----------



## Xile44

Notorious said:


> Last year Kyrie was the first rookie to ever attend the draft lottery.
> 
> This year I've already seen Harrison Barnes, Andre Drummond and Thomas Robinson. I wonder if The Brow is there.


Yeah, he came in a snapback and a white tee with his unibrow swag

Whats up with all the Cavs reps wearing these urkel glasses lol


----------



## Notorious

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Is this new for this year? I swear it hasn't always worked this way


Yeah it's been like this for a while.

Would be hilarious if the Nets got the 4th pick.


----------



## Near™

They should just call this the Anthony Davis lottery, to be honest. I am curious when the draft comes around if Doc Rivers tries to get management to draft Austin.


----------



## HeatWave

My prediction: 1st-Hornets 2nd-Nets 3rd-Wizards


----------



## Notorious

I want no part of Austin Rivers.

Nothing but an undersized poor man's version of Kevin Martin.

I'd much rather have Avery Bradley.


The Maloof wife can get it.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Am I the only one who doesn't give an ounce of shit about the draft?

Oh yea, I just realized I don't root for a team.


----------



## Notorious

LOLNETS.

Haven't considered this but I think Wall/Davis would be epic.


----------



## Xile44

Fuck are you shitting me


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Notorious said:


> The Maloof wife can get it.


Hell yea I wouldn't mind being up in that


----------



## Notorious

This shit is so rigged.

Hornets get the #1 pick because they trade Chris Paul and get a new owner, the NBA probably promised the new owner the #1 pick.


----------



## B-Dawg

HAHA, fuck the Bobcats. And yeah, an ASG & the #1 pick were probably part of the sale of the Hornets.


----------



## Xile44




----------



## peep4life

Im just glad my blazers didnt lose out on brooklyns pick. 6 and 11 looks good to me.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Notorious said:


> This shit is so rigged.
> 
> Hornets get the #1 pick because they trade Chris Paul and get a new owner, the NBA probably promised the new owner the #1 pick.


Oh well. Nobody wanted to see Anthony Davis stuck in Charlotte


----------



## Stax Classic

Okafor teaching Davis the ropes? Oh shit, he's gonna be gold.


----------



## Near™

Notorious said:


> This shit is so rigged.
> 
> Hornets get the #1 pick because they trade Chris Paul and get a new owner, the NBA probably promised the new owner the #1 pick.


I am not into conspiracy theories, but this just adds to the people who think that way.


----------



## HeatWave

If you believe in God, believe in Illuminati, and follow Jay-Z all you can do is connect the dots & laugh :lmao


----------



## Ghetto Anthony




----------



## B-Dawg

So, Brooklyn is fucked, because with no 1st round pick as trade bait, they really can't get Dwight and Deron's pretty much gone.


----------



## Notorious

I'm not a conspiracy theorist but I've always had my doubts about the NBA Draft Lottery sometimes.

How ironic is it that in 2012 the Hornets trade their star player and get a new owner and then that same year they announce they're getting the ASG again and they get the #1 pick.

In 2011, how ironic is it that Dan Gilbert sent his son who has some type of liver disease to represent the Cavs who's star player abandoned them, they get nothing back in return for him and the Cavs get the #1 pick.

In 2010, how ironic is it that the Wizards send their former owner's widow to represent them and they get the #1 pick.

In 2008, how ironic is it that the Bulls who had like a 1% chance to get the top pick, magically get the #1 pick to draft their hometown hero?


Like I said, I don't completely think it's rigged but I have my doubts sometimes.


----------



## B-Dawg

Top 3 is always rigged, son. The rest is irrelevant.


----------



## Notorious

Song for the day. No Deron, no Dwight, and now no Unibrow.


----------



## Near™

Notorious said:


> I'm not a conspiracy theorist but I've always had my doubts about the NBA Draft Lottery sometimes.
> 
> How ironic is it that in 2012 the Hornets trade their star player and get a new owner and then that same year they announce they're getting the ASG again and they get the #1 pick.
> 
> In 2011, how ironic is it that Dan Gilbert sent his son who has some type of liver disease to represent the Cavs who's star player abandoned them, they get nothing back in return for him and the Cavs get the #1 pick.
> 
> In 2010, how ironic is it that the Wizards send their former owner's widow to represent them and they get the #1 pick.
> 
> In 2008, how ironic is it that the Bulls who had like a 1% chance to get the top pick, magically get the #1 pick to draft their hometown hero?
> 
> 
> Like I said, I don't completely think it's rigged but I have my doubts sometimes.


I am completely with you on all these thoughts, but just as yourself, reserve my right not to identify a conspiracy.


----------



## Oracle

well Brooklyn is fucked


----------



## Charmqn

Looks like the Mavs offseason is doing well so far: Nets lose their 6th pick to Portland. And, the Nets have no trade bait.

I would not be shocked if the Mavs made a big move to get Deron and Dwight.


----------



## Near™

Hey, Dwight is still on the lose regardless of what a piece of paper has to say; perhaps Deron will wait it out and Howard will be a Net by next mid-season.


----------



## Notorious

The Mavs can't afford Deron & Dwight plus Dirk.

Well they can but they'd be deep in the luxury tax if they want a respectable supporting cast.

Speaking of the draft lottery again, I hope Harrison Barnes can slide to the Raptors pick. I was hoping they would draft Michael Kidd-Gilchrist but he's a consensus top 5 pick.


----------



## Oracle

I think the raps will trade there pick plus davis for Rudy Gay


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

WWF said:


> Top 3 is always rigged, son. The rest is irrelevant.





Notorious said:


> I'm not a conspiracy theorist but I've always had my doubts about the NBA Draft Lottery sometimes.
> 
> How ironic is it that in 2012 the Hornets trade their star player and get a new owner and then that same year they announce they're getting the ASG again and they get the #1 pick.
> 
> In 2011, how ironic is it that Dan Gilbert sent his son who has some type of liver disease to represent the Cavs who's star player abandoned them, they get nothing back in return for him and the Cavs get the #1 pick.
> 
> In 2010, how ironic is it that the Wizards send their former owner's widow to represent them and they get the #1 pick.
> 
> In 2008, how ironic is it that the Bulls who had like a 1% chance to get the top pick, magically get the #1 pick to draft their hometown hero?
> 
> 
> Like I said, I don't completely think it's rigged but I have my doubts sometimes.


----------



## Notorious

Are you serious bro? What the fuck kinda foul was that?

Celtics in the penalty on some bullshit but the Heat have yet to have a foul called on them.

Refs suck ass. I'm begging for unbiased reffing, not saying the refs are the reason we're losing but I just want some fucking unbiased referees.

And it keeps on coming...


----------



## Dice Darwin

:lmao :lmao :lmao

LOLBobcats. That is all.


----------



## Notorious

Another foul.

Oh did I mention the Heat have still yet to be called for one?


----------



## WahhWahh

NBA likes to confuse me with things such as the Lottery Draft. Thanks for explaining.


----------



## Near™

Doubling Rondo on the Pick and Roll? Interesting. 

And damn, Boston is running one of the smallest lineups I have ever seen.


----------



## Notorious

The refs giving us some make-up calls for the first 10 minutes of the game.


----------



## Near™

Notorious said:


> The refs giving us some make-up calls for the first 10 minutes of the game.


Just like the Thunder going into the bonus like two minutes into the fourth last night?


----------



## Toronto

8th pick ugh, not a good day for us. Trade up or draft Lamb, that's all we can really do.


----------



## WahhWahh

Double teaming Wade is working a treat.


----------



## Notorious

Toronto said:


> 8th pick ugh, not a good day for us. Trade up or draft Lamb, that's all we can really do.


I'm not a fan of Lamb, I think DeRozan has more upside and potential.

What about drafting Sullinger to go next to Valanciunas?

I don't know why I'm so concerned about Toronto :lmao


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

RAJON RONDO EXCUSE ME I HAVE A MEETING WITH THE RIM


----------



## Near™

Rondo plays the passing lanes so well defensively. 

Just imagine if his jumpshot was a threat, or even respected? He is already my favourite pure point guard.


----------



## Toronto

Notorious said:


> I'm not a fan of Lamb, I think DeRozan has more upside and potential.
> 
> What about drafting Sullinger to go next to Valanciunas?


I'm not a fan of Lamb either all we can really do is hope Barnes drops to 8th which I doubt will happen. I have a feeling Sullinger's gonna be a bust and I think BC has already planned a Bargs-Val frontcourt.


----------



## Notorious

Toronto said:


> I'm not a fan of Lamb either all we can really do is hope Barnes drops to 8th which I doubt will happen. I have a feeling Sullinger's gonna be a bust and I think BC has already planned a Bargs-Val frontcourt.


Val is one of my favorite players, I think he's gonna be big for you guys.

I also don't think Bargnani is that bad, he's just not a #1 option type player. His defense improved under Dwane Casey, which is a good thing.

The Raptors are expected to go hard after Jeremy Lin, I don't think that's a bad move, Lin has shown he can put up good numbers as a starter. I just think Calderon's time in Toronto is done. If not Lin, then I think signing Dragic would be good as well. Actually, I think signing Dragic would be a better move than signing Lin.

I agree with you, my hope is that Harrison Barnes drops but I think he doesn't make it past 7 (Warriors).


----------



## Near™

Toronto said:


> I'm not a fan of Lamb either all we can really do is hope Barnes drops to 8th which I doubt will happen. I have a feeling Sullinger's gonna be a bust and I think BC has already planned a Bargs-Val frontcourt.



I agree Sullinger is either going to bust, or take a long time to develop.

Rondo with 5 15/16 foot jumpers, I feel physic.


----------



## WahhWahh

Boston shooting great. Wade's completely shut down. If Boston can keep him contained they will take this game.


----------



## Notorious

We have a long way to go in this game, only way I'll feel confident is if we go up by 20 in the 4th quarter.


----------



## HeatWave

Brian Windhorst of ESPN


> . Doc asked Ray who was guarding him. Ray said Battier. Doc called a play for Allen & he nailed jumper.


----------



## Toronto

Notorious said:


> Val is one of my favorite players, I think he's gonna be big for you guys.
> 
> I also don't think Bargnani is that bad, he's just not a #1 option type player. His defense improved under Dwane Casey, which is a good thing.
> 
> The Raptors are expected to go hard after Jeremy Lin, I don't think that's a bad move, Lin has shown he can put up good numbers as a starter. I just think Calderon's time in Toronto is done. If not Lin, then I think signing Dragic would be good as well. Actually, I think signing Dragic would be a better move than signing Lin.
> 
> I agree with you, my hope is that Harrison Barnes drops but I think he doesn't make it past 7 (Warriors).


I agree, I love Dragic and I think he would be an amazing pick up for us now that Jose's contract is expiring, he's the exact type of point guard we need. A lot of people here in Toronto are pretty angry that we picked Val because they think he's another "euro flop" but I actually see a lot of potential in him. Dwane Casey has done wonders for us and you can instantly see how much better we are defensively. Hopefully we have a good year, I'm tired of losing


----------



## HeatWave

Windhorst pre game


> The aroma of Icy Hot was so intense when I walked by the Celtics bench a second ago that it made my eyes water.No, I'm not kidding either. There was half a jar being used on Pierce's leg alone. Ask Ben Howland, he was standing there too.


----------



## Near™

WahhWahh said:


> Boston shooting great. Wade's completely shut down. If Boston can keep him contained they will take this game.


Their shooting is on fire, I think I just heard it was at 64%. As far as double teaming Wade, the _*others*_ (Shaq Tone) need to help out a bit more. Chalmers is doing pretty well, but he is guarding Rondo way too far back.


----------



## Notorious

Toronto said:


> I agree, I love Dragic and I think he would be an amazing pick up for us now that Jose's contract is expiring, he's the exact type of point guard we need. A lot of people here in Toronto are pretty angry that we picked Val because they think he's another "euro flop" but I actually see a lot of potential in him. Dwane Casey has done wonders for us and you can instantly see how much better we are defensively. Hopefully we have a good year, I'm tired of losing


Toronto's due for a playoff push, you guys have a great fanbase, management has just made some stupid decisions.

I think if you guys go into the season with this team you can make the playoffs:
Dragic or Lin/Bayless
DeRozan/FA
Barnes/Johnson
Bargnani/Davis
Valanciunas/Aaron Gray?


----------



## Toronto

Notorious said:


> Toronto's due for a playoff push, you guys have a great fanbase, management has just made some stupid decisions.
> 
> I think if you guys go into the season with this team you can make the playoffs:
> Dragic or Lin/Bayless
> DeRozan/FA
> Barnes/Johnson
> Bargnani/Davis
> Valanciunas/Aaron Gray?


That was the exact same lineup I was thinking, it get's me excited!


----------



## Notorious

It would be great if it happened but things don't always go as you hope for.

You can never put anything past Bryan Colangelo. Like signing Jamaal Magloire, Anthony Carter and Rasual Butler.


----------



## Toronto

Yeah he's had a lot of slipups in the past (Turkoglu fpalm) but last time we had the 8th pick we drafted Araujo which in my opinion was the worst pick in our franchise history. You never know what BC might do next.


----------



## WahhWahh

The best way to beat Miami is to outshoot them. Dallas did it last year, and Boston are doing it today. 

And by shutting down both Wade and Lebron in the process is a great fucking effort. 3rd quarter expect the Heat to come out guns blazing. 

Chalmers and Battier playing decently. Lebron and Wade need to step up.


----------



## WahhWahh

Rondo is in full beast mode.

That should have been a jump ball but moreso in Lebrons way, so a foul's fair.


----------



## Notorious

The Boston Celtics.

Play great defense on LeBron James and Dwyane Wade.

But get killed by Mario Chalmers.


----------



## WahhWahh

Has Pierce done anything so far?

Battier is the most average player I've ever seen, yet I really like the way he plays. He's a workhorse.

D. WADE has checked in folks.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Notorious said:


> The Boston Celtics.
> 
> Play great defense on LeBron James and Dwyane Wade.
> 
> But get killed by Mario Chalmers.


He's mostly made open shots though because they're helping out on dribble penetration and sending guys to get the ball out of Wade/Bron hands. It's not like they want to stay home on Chalmers and have Wade/Bron go one on one. That's asking for disaster.


----------



## Near™

WahhWahh said:


> Has Pierce done anything so far?
> 
> Battier is the most average player I've ever seen, yet I really like the way he plays. He's a workhorse.
> 
> D. WADE has checked in folks.


If Battier can improve his 3 point shooting and add a few things to his arsenal (nothing big) then he will be a great bench player. But he is definitely overpaid making 3 million a year considering they only spend $4 million a year on their starting point.


He was fantastic at Duke, though.


----------



## WahhWahh

Lebron James back to back 3's. What.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Here come the Heat


----------



## WahhWahh

3rd quarter we knew this would happen. 3 pointers have been a godsend for the Heat.


----------



## Notorious

This game has been so boring.

Just foul after foul after foul. I'm talking about on both ends.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

No doubt. Spurs/OKC is a lot more fun to watch.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

fuck you billy king


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I didn't catch the first half but the 3rd quarter has been entertaining IMO


----------



## Perfect Poster

Here come the Heat.


----------



## Notorious

So Doc has Ray Allen guarding Wade again?

That worked so much in game 1.

The whole game we've been doubling Wade. For some we stop doing that and take Rondo off of Wade, it's a one point game now.


----------



## WahhWahh

Game has been very entertaining IMO.

Knew the Heat would rape in the 3rd.


----------



## WahhWahh

Oh man oh man oh man. The Heat are fucking unreal when they get going.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Dwyane Wade is good at basketball


----------



## Perfect Poster

Spurs/Heat will be a fantastic matchup.


----------



## MrMister

Wait, I didn't just step into an alternate reality right? The Brooklyn Nets? This has to be really recent.


----------



## HeatWave

Celtics can't win if Chalmers/Rondo is a wash...and it's really snowballing now


----------



## Notorious

I don't even want watch this shit anymore.

Every fucking possession there's a damn foul call. The Celtics are playing pretty bad but it's fucking bullshit that everytime they miss they get bailed out with a foul call.

Every Heat possession they score, it's one of three things:
A. They hit their shot.
B. They miss their shot and score on second chance points.
C. They get bailed out with a foul call.

Oh well man, can't wait till they choke in the Finals again and get raped by the Spurs.


----------



## HeatWave

Perfect Poster said:


> Spurs/Heat will be a fantastic matchup.


Neither team has faced a team that executes as well of both sides of the floor in the playoffs like they will when they both match up


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Notorious said:


> I don't even want watch this shit anymore.
> 
> Every fucking possession there's a damn foul call. The Celtics are playing pretty bad but it's fucking bullshit that everytime they miss they get bailed out with a foul call.
> 
> Every Heat possession they score, it's one of three things:
> A. They hit their shot.
> B. They miss their shot and score on second chance points.
> C. They get bailed out with a foul call.
> 
> Oh well man, can't wait till they choke in the Finals again and get raped by the Spurs.


Is it really choking when San Antonio is clearly the better team?


----------



## Notorious

HeatWave said:


> Neither team has faced a team that executes as well of both sides of the floor in the playoffs like they will when they both match up


lolwut?

OKC is better than Miami and the Spurs are up 2-0 against them.

@Dolph'sZiggler: It'll be choking when LeBron averages 15 points a game in the Finals and Wade & LeBron can't hit a shot in crunch time.


----------



## HeatWave

I've been said I dont think OKC is better than Miami, and that's on both ends of the floor


----------



## Notorious

James Jones hit KG in the face on that foul, what the fuck do you expect him to do?

Fuck outta here. James Jones is a fucking dirty ass player. Last year in the playoffs he grabbed Paul Pierce around the neck in game 1 and caused Pierce to get ejected because of that, then he did something similar to Joakim Noah earlier in the season.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

i think the heat are better than OKC, OKC been straight up getting shit on. ill be going for the spurs for the first time ever in the finals.

btw if i ever see a heat fan on this site complaining about officials you deserve to die


----------



## Headliner

I'm glad Boston is in this. I thought Miami was going to run away with this when they went on their run.


----------



## Notorious

Mike Breen is so annoying.

I feel bad for Knick fans who have to listen to him every game.


----------



## HeatWave

Celtics are tough..but this loss(If they lose) will be on Rondo's hands despite his scoring output..Can't let Chalmers go off like he has


----------



## Magic

HeatWave said:


> Neither team has faced a team that executes as well of both sides of the floor in the playoffs like they will when they both match up


:lmao such a stupid comment considering the Spurs are facing one of, if not the second, best team in the NBA.


----------



## HeatWave

First game Miami allows 100 points?


----------



## IncapableNinja

Ray Allen...

y u not make that 3? :


----------



## Headliner

He got game. He got game. He got game.


----------



## IncapableNinja

JESUS SHUTTLESWORTH.

Pull it out, C's.


----------



## Headliner

:bron2

You know he wasn't going to hit that.


----------



## Notorious

LeBron misses two clutch shots.

Magic/UDK/Wesson just jizzed.


----------



## Perfect Poster

Oh christ now we're gonna have to hear Lebron is a choker...


----------



## WahhWahh

I knew Lebron wouldn't hit that. Overtime!

Just gives me another reason to delay my homework :/


----------



## PGSucks

I wouldn't say LeBron choked, but he'd usually make those two


----------



## Brown Hippy

LeBrick doe..


----------



## WahhWahh

I wish Lebron was clutch so people would shut the fuck up.

Just as a type this he misses 2 FT's.


----------



## HeatWave

LeBron should've put his head down & took the risk of a charge...


----------



## WahhWahh

Dem missed FT's.

RAJON FUCKING RONDO.


----------



## Notorious

I swear to god we could've won this series if Bradley was playing.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

Fun game.


----------



## Rush

Rondo getting tired from putting the team on his back this game.

wow at that noncall on Rondo there.


----------



## Notorious

Rondo gets smacked in the face on his layup attempt...no foul.

No worries though, this was to be expected. I'm surprised it's been this close in overtime.

But at least we've shut down Chalmers...now it's Haslem we have to worry about.


----------



## WahhWahh

Yeah surprised the NBA regular posters think this game is boring...?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

Dat steal


----------



## Headliner

Welp, Boston is done.


----------



## WahhWahh

D WADE 

FUCK


----------



## PGSucks

Rondo gets smacked in the face. No call.

Dwyane Wade kung fu kicks Kevin Garnett. And 1.


----------



## HeatWave

Wade karate kicked KG


----------



## Notorious

Wade uses his leg and pushes off KG for his layup and KG gets called for the foul and Wade gets away with it but Rondo gets smacked in the face on a layup attempt by Wade and it's a non-call.

NBA reffing man. Gotta love it.


----------



## PGSucks

What in the hell was that?!


----------



## WahhWahh

Pietruss, Rondo, Allen on the court and Garnett shoots the three.


----------



## Brown Hippy

It's done for :batista3


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

Yall mad.

Anyway, very fun and competitive game. Really picked up as the two teams were neck and neck in points.


----------



## PGSucks

Too little too late for Rondo


----------



## Notorious

It could've been a fun game but the referees ruined it.

Dwyane Wade should go kiss Joey Crawford's ass or whoever the hell is referring tonight. It's pathetic.

Makes it even worse because these refs ruined the best game of Rondo's career.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

lol please. This was a pretty good game.

Rondo was a beast tonight regardless. Great game for dude.


----------



## HeatWave

Rondo probably won't get to the 20 point mark again this series..smh


----------



## Rush

eh, the KG/Wade thing was pretty much 50-50 but Rondo not getting the call for getting smacked in the face was a poor call.

Lebron not doing anything to shake his choker tag.


----------



## Notorious

Sorry the game was ruined thanks to Joey Crawford and his crew robbing the game for the Celtics.

Brb Wade gonna go slap Rondo while he attempts a layup and get away with it.
Brb Wade gonna go Bruce Lee kick KG on a layup and KG gets called for a foul.

Those two referee decisions pretty much decided the game.


----------



## Bushmaster

what a game from Rondo. always said if this guy ever gets a jumpshot he will be easily the best PG playing today. Miami is so lucky to win today. Lebron shooting terribly especially from the Free throw line guy missed so many from the line. If the heat made most of there shots from the line they would have easily won. So lucky to win. Chalmers was easily the mvp of the game over Lebron and Wade. 

Still an amazing game to watch. kept me on the edge of my seats for sure. if Miami struggles from the line like this again they wont beat Spurs or OKC hell they could lose the next 2 in Boston of they shoot like this again. Boston isnt gonna start hot like that again too seo we'll see how these guys play in game 3.


----------



## BallinGid

Even tho im a heat fan nothing but respect for Rajon Rondo he didn't take a break the whole game and played great as well


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

SoupMan Prime said:


> what a game from Rondo. always said if this guy ever gets a jumpshot he will be easily the best PG playing today. Miami is so lucky to win today. Lebron shooting terribly especially from the Free throw line guy missed so many from the line. If the heat made most of there shots from the line they would have easily won. So lucky to win. Chalmers was easily the mvp of the game over Lebron and Wade.
> 
> Still an amazing game to watch. kept me on the edge of my seats for sure. if Miami struggles from the line like this again they wont beat Spurs or OKC hell they could lose the next 2 in Boston of they shoot like this again. Boston isnt gonna start hot like that again too seo we'll see how these guys play in game 3.


Agreed. Good game tonight. Not gonna moan about how a few ref bs calls apparently ruining an entire game. Overall, this was some intense stuff and loved at the end how Rondo was carrying Boston. Great player that keeps getting better. I enjoyed it and was a great way to end my night.


----------



## PGSucks

I might be the only one, but I DESPISE Haslem and Battier. Why? I hate the fact that they get a shit ton of credit for knocking down *wide open* jumpers off of dimes from 2 of the best 5 players in the world.

Slightly more on topic, Rondo deserves a ton of credit. Played every minute and kept them in the game after giving up so many runs


----------



## Notorious

Edit: Nevermind.


----------



## HeatWave

LeBron's 4th-5th straight 30 & 10 game I think..amazing


----------



## Rush

PGSucks said:


> I might be the only one, but I DESPISE Haslem and Battier. Why? I hate the fact that they get a shit ton of credit for knocking down *wide open* jumpers off of dimes from 2 of the best 5 players in the world.
> 
> Slightly more on topic, Rondo deserves a ton of credit. Played every minute and kept them in the game after giving up so many runs


still have to make your shots and as we just saw, Wade and Lebron aren't hitting any jumpshots in the 4th.


----------



## PGSucks

Rush said:


> still have to make your shots and as we just saw, Wade and Lebron aren't hitting any jumpshots in the 4th.


I agree, I'm just not impressed at all when they convert on great looks. A ton of NBA players could make shots with looks like that


----------



## Bushmaster

yeah Refs didnt ruin anythng. they missed some calls on both ends and really didnt kill the game. ppl who hate the heat will always cry refs when they win no matter what. again if Rondo develops a jumper like he did today noone will be able to stop him. and AGAIN Miami was absolutely terrible from the line. Should have won by a couple more points if they made there shots from the line.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Keep cryin', girlies.


----------



## Toronto

Wow what a game Rondo had, probably one of the greatest road performance I've seen. Some no calls by the refs but what can you do it's a human sport.


----------



## Oracle

This series is pretty much over Boston had to steal one game in miami to have a chance.


----------



## StarzNBarz

Lemme say this though. For as physical as LeBron plays I think he ended up with 2 fouls. Wade also had 2

3 Celtics fouled out. THREE! And 2 of them came off the bench.

LeBron shot 20 freethrows. Most in the playoffs so far.


----------



## HeatWave

Someone tweeted Pierce has already made it back to Boston :lmao


----------



## HeatWave

Free Throw discrepancy is something to be mad about..Heat took 18 more even though they made 31 & Boston made 26


----------



## Notorious

Celtics FTA: 29
Heat FTA: 47

And you can miss me with that whole Celtics weren't attacking the basket shit because Rondo & Pierce say otherwise. The Heat shot more jumpers tonight than Boston did.


----------



## Magic

I still want to know how Pierce got a foul for going straight up. the kick by Wade made me laugh.


----------



## StarzNBarz

Oh sorry 24 freethrows for "the king"


----------



## Titania

Rondo plays the greatest game of his LIFE and the Celtics still lose. :sad: I wonder if there is a god.

He was supposed to get free throws too. That guy hit him in the face and the refs didn't even call it. :frustrate


----------



## Notorious

That's alright though. Karma is a motherfucker.

See you in San Antonio, Miami. Bring your best players Joey and Danny Crawford, oh and even bring your GOAT Tim Donaghy out of retirement, you'll need em.


----------



## Zen

Rondo was amazing, don't see celtics coming back now.


----------



## StarzNBarz

Yallah habibi.. you speak arabic?


----------



## Joel Anthony




----------



## HeatWave

Titania said:


> Rondo plays the greatest game of his LIFE and the Celtics still lose. :sad: I wonder if there is a god.
> 
> He was supposed to get free throws too. That guy hit him in the face and the refs didn't even call it. :frustrate


Yeah that call, Pierce's 6th and the Rondo/LeBron jumpball that should've been a foul on Rondo calls were the 3 that stood out as really bad calls to me


----------



## Notorious

It's funny how people love to bitch about KG setting moving screens but LeBron was setting moving screens all game long and I didn't hear a single one of those same guys who love to rip KG speaking about someone else setting nothing but illegal screens.

Hypocrites.


----------



## Bushmaster

Celtics were shooting and knocking down jumpers all day and Miami was going inside more thats why they always get more free throws especially Lebron. James is known for driving in the basket rather than taking jumpers. Why do ppl always focus on refs win the Heat win but when they lose you hear nothing about it. refs missed a couple calls on both sides the Rondo one being the worse but ppl act like that would have put them up 10 or something. Best case is it would have tied the game. 

Its so simple ppl that drive to the basket get calls more. Kobe, Wade, Lebron all drive alot so they get to the line more than others. Game was great dont know why ppl focus on the refs and stuff. If Miami played there D and didnt give up 2 easy shots it wouldnt have even gone to overtime.


----------



## StarzNBarz

Ok so the heat shot 26 threes and the celtics shot 16 yet some how the heat were attacking the basket more..


----------



## HeatWave

> . WSzczerbiak: KG is another one who lacks the #clutchgene always has!


Shots Fired


----------



## StarzNBarz

fuck off wally. you couldnt do shit in a celtics uni. also sucked dick in the t-wolves with kg. gonna disrespect a teammate of yours like that?


----------



## Joel Anthony




----------



## HeatWave

What's with all these Heat inspiration videos :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## kobra860

lol at Wally Szczerbiak talking trash


----------



## Bushmaster

yeah if you look at the boxscore the only ppl who really shot free throws were James, Wade and Chalmers. All of those guys drove to the basket more than anyone. Wade was just shooting and missing jumpers all of the 1st half and in the second he attacked the basket. Its so easy to see but noone will see it cuz ppl hate the Heat. 

*Same reason why Rondo shot 12 free throws. Rondo was like the only Celtic who really drove to the basket on a consistent basis*. Until he stopped for a while in the 2nd cuz of the defense they put on him. KG never plays inside and Pierce was stuck shooting jumpers. PPl who attack the basket get more calls.

Listening to WEEI now eveyone who calls up and complains about the refs. Why do ppl always whine about this.


----------



## HeatWave

Only thing about majority of Rondo drives is he avoids contact..always has..actually surprised he shot that many


----------



## Magic

Notorious said:


> It's funny how people love to bitch about KG setting moving screens but LeBron was setting moving screens all game long and I didn't hear a single one of those same guys who love to rip KG speaking about someone else setting nothing but illegal screens.
> 
> Hypocrites.


he was more or less holding people, not moving, which was even more bs. on one of the last plays in the fourth, when he set a pick for Wade, he literally held his guy while Wade ran by.


----------



## Notorious

Joel Anthony said:


>


Isn't that the same song that celebrated the Heat's 2010-11 championship?

Oh wait...


----------



## Joel Anthony

Notorious said:


> Isn't that the same song that celebrated the Heat's 2010-11 championship?
> 
> Oh wait...


Weren't you giving up on the Celtics when the lost Game 1 to the ... Hawks?

Oh wait.. you became a 'fan' again tonight when they WERE up by 15.


----------



## Bushmaster

yeah Rondo shot 10 free throws in the first half but ppl keep bitching about Miami's free throws. Rondo stopped driving in the 2nd half when the Heat tried to switch up on defense for him. I thought when you were at home you get the calls? If Boston gets the calls what will everyone say then.


----------



## Notorious

HeatWave said:


> Shots Fired


Wally is another one who lacks the good at basketball gene, always has! 

Wally wasn't saying that shit when KG dragged his bum ass to the WCF.

But these guys always had problems, they even got into a fight once in practice.

Scrub...


----------



## tlk23

- Provoked by the NBA Draft Lottery, Travis Kriens talks about sports' off-field issues (too much NFL coverage, college football playoff, Minnesota Twins and other MLB notes, NBA and NHL playoffs) with Marcus Traxler in the Sports Lounge podcast.
http://chirb.it/994y8h


----------



## chronoxiong

Wow, I didn't even know that Rondo played the whole game. 53 minutes and produced a near triple double. What a beast he is. Lastly, is the Draft Lottery rigged or not? Lol...First, David Stern cockblocks the Lakers from the CP3 trade this past winter and now the..............Hornets got the #1 pick. What a coincidence right Lakers fans? Lol....I'm glad the Warriors got to keep their lottery protected 1st round pick as they landed at lucky #7. Their tanking was a success. As for the Kings, they got #5 and I wonder who they can pick at that spot.


----------



## Joel Anthony

I'm not saying Aliens but...


----------



## Zen

^insane


----------



## WahhWahh

Lol at Boston. Rondo scoring 44 points and the Celtics still lost. 

Pierce getting fouled out Game 7 of the Philly series and again today is fucking asinine. How can the Celtics' 'top scorer' keep getting himself fouled out in important game situations?

Rondo stepped up today, the rest of the Celtics didn't.


----------



## Zen

Only person to score 40+ points and 10 assists right?


----------



## Magic

Maybe because the refs are fucking retarded. Pierce went straight up and they called a foul on him. If there was a foul on that play, it was on KG, not on Pierce. What I want to know is they didn't see a blatant smack in the face by Wade and then a kick right after. At least Stern should tell the refs to not make it so incredibly fucking obvious that they're rigging the series for the Heat.


----------



## Magic

hey notorious who do you think the Celtics will take? And who do you want them to take?

the draft is actually more interesting to me right now than the playoffs, which is kind of sad.

And did someone say this draft wasn't deep? Pretty sure this is one of the deeper drafts in years. Maybe there won't be as many superstars, but there are definitely a lot of potential starters and long term players in this draft.


----------



## tlk23

- Rondo the first to have a 44 point, 10 rebound, 8 assist game in the playoffs, but it has been done 13 times since 1985 in regular season.


----------



## Magic

I think they included the fact that he played the whole game.


----------



## Notorious

Wesson said:


> hey notorious who do you think the Celtics will take? And who do you want them to take?
> 
> the draft is actually more interesting to me right now than the playoffs, which is kind of sad.
> 
> And did someone say this draft wasn't deep? Pretty sure this is one of the deeper drafts in years. Maybe there won't be as many superstars, but there are definitely a lot of potential starters and long term players in this draft.


In a perfect world we draft Meyers Leonard (7 footer from Illinois) and either Quincy Miller (Baylor SF) or Dion Waiters (Syracuse G).

I will be so disappointed if Danny trades up for Austin Rivers.


----------



## Magic

So you don't want them taking Royce White?


----------



## Notorious

He's my 4th guy.

DraftExpress has us drafting Meyers Leonard and some French player named Evan Fournier.
DraftNet has us drafting Royce White and Andrew Nicholson.


----------



## HeatWave

WahhWahh said:


> Lol at Boston. Rondo scoring 44 points and the Celtics still lost.
> 
> Pierce getting fouled out Game 7 of the Philly series and again today is fucking asinine. How can the Celtics' 'top scorer' keep getting himself fouled out in important game situations?
> 
> Rondo stepped up today, the rest of the Celtics didn't.


Lost his quickness so it's becoming harder to guard guys..Been in foul trouble quite often throughout the playoffs if I recall..Also you can see it in him offensively..Only 5 shot attempts inside 15 ft last night


----------



## Notorious

WahhWahh said:


> *Lol at Boston. Rondo scoring 44 points and the Celtics still lost.*
> 
> Pierce getting fouled out Game 7 of the Philly series and again today is fucking asinine. How can the Celtics' 'top scorer' keep getting himself fouled out in important game situations?
> 
> Rondo stepped up today, the rest of the Celtics didn't.


Your point? Michael Jordan scored 63 in a playoff game and his team still lost.



Joel Anthony said:


> Weren't you giving up on the Celtics when the lost Game 1 to the ... Hawks?
> 
> Oh wait.. you became a 'fan' again tonight when they WERE up by 15.


Umm no I wasn't, nice try though. I have criticized them for how inconsistent they are however.


Anyway, Bryan Colangelo saying that he's considering trading the Raptors draft pick (#8). Interesting...I wonder what he could get back.


----------



## Magic

he better not trade that pick without waiting to see whose left on the board in the draft when that pick comes along. we already saw that ridiculous fucking trade that the Kings made last year, in which they ended up passing two good PGs when they desperately needed them.


----------



## Notorious

The Kings situation was different though because they assumed that both Kemba and Knight would be gone by the 7th pick which turned out to be false. On the bright side though, at least they ended up getting Isaiah Thomas. I think Jimmer will be a solid backup PG, but he'll never live up to the hype he came out of college with.

I too, don't think it will be a smart idea to trade the #8 pick unless they can get a guy like Josh Smith or Rudy Gay back in return but I highly doubt Memphis is that stupid. Atlanta might if they finally realize the team is a treadmill team that's going nowhere and they decided to blow it up and build around Teague & Horford.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

tlk23 said:


> - Rondo the first to have a 44 point, 10 rebound, 8 assist game in the playoffs, but it has been done 13 times since 1985 in regular season.


Magic had 44/12/9 in the '91 playoffs so this is wrong and I despise arbitrary stats like these to make the game seem better than it actually was. 

It's like player X becomes the first player to score 40 points, get 11 boards, have 2 assists, 3 blocks, no steals, shoot 60% from the field, 30% from 3 and 87% from the line with only 1 turnover. Yeah, no shit, it's going to be easy to single out a player when you put attach several different variables next to the statline. 

Rondo played a great game. Lot of guys have had similar or better games in the playoffs though (only losing efforts). Jordan had 63/5/6, Hakeem had 49/25/6 and 43/11/5/4, Shaq had 44/20/5, Duncan had 40/15/7 and 41/15/6, Bron 49/6/8, Drexler had 42/9/12, Dirk 42/18/6, Melo, 42/17/6, Dwight had 46/19 but that's automatically disqualified because it's against the Hawks.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I would cum in my pants if this happened http://www.draftexpress.com/nba-mock-draft/2012/

I don't think it will though


----------



## Notorious

Are you talking about Harrison Barnes?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Notorious said:


> Are you talking about Harrison Barnes?


Yes

Steph
Klay
Barnes
Lee
Bogut
6th man: D. Wright

Yes please. Hopefully we re-sign Nate and hang on to Rush, they were really solid off the bench all year. Jefferson off the bench as well. Add some front line depth with the #30 pick and pray Steph/Bogut stay healthy and it would be at worst a fun season, and we could at least contend for a playoff spot with that roster.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

SoupMan Prime said:


> yeah if you look at the boxscore the only ppl who really shot free throws were James, Wade and Chalmers. All of those guys drove to the basket more than anyone. Wade was just shooting and missing jumpers all of the 1st half and in the second he attacked the basket. Its so easy to see but noone will see it cuz ppl hate the Heat.
> 
> *Same reason why Rondo shot 12 free throws. Rondo was like the only Celtic who really drove to the basket on a consistent basis*. Until he stopped for a while in the 2nd cuz of the defense they put on him. KG never plays inside and Pierce was stuck shooting jumpers. PPl who attack the basket get more calls.
> 
> Listening to WEEI now eveyone who calls up and complains about the refs. Why do ppl always whine about this.


when the first 7 fouls of the game and 11 of the last 13 fouls of the game are called on one team i don't think it's just b/c ppl hate the heat it's b/c the officiating is beyond horrid. lebron playing over 40 minutes per game and averaging under 2 fouls per game has to be one of the great stats to show why ppl hate the nba. but it's the league they(david stern really) want and it's the reason it's the worst of the 4 major pro sports in the usa.


----------



## Near™

SoupMan Prime said:


> yeah if you look at the boxscore the only ppl who really shot free throws were James, Wade and Chalmers. All of those guys drove to the basket more than anyone. Wade was just shooting and missing jumpers all of the 1st half and in the second he attacked the basket. Its so easy to see but noone will see it cuz ppl hate the Heat.
> 
> Same reason why Rondo shot 12 free throws. Rondo was like the only Celtic who really drove to the basket on a consistent basis. Until he stopped for a while in the 2nd cuz of the defense they put on him. KG never plays inside and Pierce was stuck shooting jumpers. PPl who attack the basket get more calls.
> 
> Listening to WEEI now eveyone who calls up and complains about the refs. Why do ppl always whine about this.


KG hasn't ever really been known to take it to the hoop. He thrives on high post moves and 15-18 foot jumpers, especially turn arounds. Don't get me wrong, he can bang out some low post moves, but he is getting up there in age. He is a one dribble post up player if anything.

As far as driving to the lane, Rondo is definitely doing it on the most consistent basis at the moment. Paul Pierce is about the only other Celtic who really drives the lane at this point. 

And of course you get more calls while attacking the basket, no team wants to give their opposition a easy layup or dunk.


----------



## Notorious

The Bobcats are giving the fans a gift for their worst season in NBA history.

Apparently their new sale is if you buy season tickets for the 2012-13 season, you get season tickets for the 2013-14 season free.


----------



## Near™

Notorious said:


> The Bobcats are giving the fans a gift for their worst season in NBA history.
> 
> Apparently their new sale is if you buy season tickets for the 2012-13 season, you get season tickets for the 2013-14 season free.


The Colts need to do that...

But seriously, not a bad idea.


----------



## Zen

Spurs gon win


----------



## Near™

Calvin Klein said:


> Spurs gon win


I wouldn't be 100% sure on that one. Yeah, OKC is only up 2 points at the end of the first, but you can't ever count out the Thunder.


----------



## HeatWave

Calvin Klein said:


> Spurs gon win


Obviously you forgot that the league is rigged..OKC will win due to the refs & come back to win this series so Finals ratings go through the roof with Miami vs OKC


----------



## Notorious

The Thunder have sure been a whiny bunch today.


----------



## Zen

NearStark™ said:


> I wouldn't be 100% sure on that one. Yeah, OKC is only up 2 points at the end of the first, but you can't ever count out the Thunder.


True

Still anyone's game at this point


----------



## Notorious

The Thunder have gotten so many bailout calls for missed shots tonight.

But it's homecooking. Happens to the majority of teams.


----------



## JimmyJoeJunior

Could someone send me a stream for the game please?


----------



## HeatWave

JimmyJoeJunior said:


> Could someone send me a stream for the game please?


TNT streams their own games..go to tntdrama.com


----------



## Zen

Spurs must catch up, can't let the lead get any bigger


----------



## HeatWave

Gonna end like game 1 imo


----------



## PGSucks

This reminds me of Game 1, as others have said. I wouldn't like it, but I expect the Spurs to clean everything up after halftime, get another win, and then get anything Popovich says on SportsCenter 24/7.


----------



## HardKoR

Hopefully they pull it together, I will admit when the Spurs are being outplayed but in this case it's more about them beating themselves. Too many turn overs and they aren't making any plays like they did in the other games. OKC can take this if the Spurs don't pull their head out of their ass.


----------



## Bushmaster

man i hope the Spurs lose. Tired of ppl overrating them. They swept a garbage Jazz team and swept a banged up Clippers team who didnt even match up well to them like Memphis would. They are a great team but ppl act like they are like Jordans 72 win team or the Lakers when Kobe and Shaq were in their prime. Hopefully OKC wins their home games and makes the series interesting. 

Oh and is anyone excited about the Olympics this summer. Ive always loved USA basketball. watched a ton of games from the 08 Olympics how do you guys think the team will do this year seeing how Howard, Rose and possibly Paul could be out. Bynum doesnt wanna play so who would be a center for that team.


----------



## Notorious

I think it might be legit.

The Spurs might actually lose.

You can never count out the Spurs though.


----------



## Magic

:lmao @ soup still trying to say the Spurs are overrated.


----------



## Zen

Fuck i could be wrong


----------



## Notorious

The Thunder got this.

Spurs played very sloppy today. I expect them to bounce back in game 4. However, if the Thunder manage to win both games at home, I'll be very impressed by them. My prediction was Spurs in 5.


----------



## Bushmaster

Wesson said:


> :lmao @ soup still trying to say the Spurs are overrated.


i also said they are a great team. They are great but everyone acts like they are unbeatable. You act like the Jazz and a hurt Clippers team are great teams that the Spurs ran over. I know your pissed Lakers got beat and you want the Spurs to smash Miami so i see why your in that school of Spurs are Best Team EVER:kobe


----------



## PGSucks

Or, I could just be completely wrong.


----------



## Magic

SoupMan Prime said:


> i also said they are a great team. They are great but everyone acts like they are unbeatable. You act like the Jazz and a hurt Clippers team are great teams that the Spurs ran over. I know your pissed Lakers got beat and you want the Spurs to smash Miami so i see why your in that school of Spurs are Best Team EVER:kobe


They haven't just beat the Spurs/Jazz. They've won FOURTY EIGHT OUT OF FIFTY FIVE GAMES. Does caps get the message across? There have been MANY quality teams that they've just destroyed, including the Lakers twice, and they're currently on a 20 game win streak.

Also I hate the Spurs far more than the Heat. They were actually our rivals for a decade, the Heat are basically irrelevant.


----------



## Notorious

It's funny because the Heat have had an easier playoffs than the Spurs thus far.

Jazz > Knicks without Lin, Shumpert and banged up Amar'e
Clippers > Pacers
OKC >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Boston


Watching an average defender like Serge Ibaka and mediocre defenders like JaVale McGee & DeAndre Jordan get so many blocks, not a doubt in my mind that Bill & Wilt could average at worst 6 a game.


----------



## PGSucks

The Spurs are a *GREAT* team, but they are not fucking under the radar. It bothers me to no end when analysts insist that they are.


----------



## Notorious

I hope none of you think the Spurs will make a comeback run.

The Spurs have been awful on defense tonight, cannot get consistent stops.

HEY The Weeknd...I mean Patty Mills is in the game.


----------



## HardKoR

Spurs have been absolute shit tonight, absolutely no heart whatsoever. I'm glad it's an ass kicking, they need a reality check and understand that it's proper teamwork than wins games, not this so called shit they are playing tonight.

Spurs are not overrated, the fucking clippers were overrated all season long. Give the Spurs a fucking break they haven't lost a game in 50 damn days, and still managed to win 50 games in a shorted and crammed season, can't win them all. At least now the hoopla will calm down, no more talk about a streak or sweep, just basketball.


----------



## Notorious

Edit: Never mind.


----------



## Bushmaster

Knicks were better than the Jazz easily just buy having Amare and Anthony and the Defensive player of the year. Jazz were not very good at all. And clippers were banged up in the series. You had Blake, and Paul banged up plus they didnt match up well against the Spurs. Indy was underrated all year and they had one of the best records in NBA. and of course OKC>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Boston. 


Spurs have been a roll for sure. Had the best record after the allstar break. they are the numer one seed for a reason. Its just amazing how ppl rate them cuz they swept an 8 seed and banged up Clippers. They'll lose tonight and most will say that they killed themselves with missed shots and turnovers like OKC arent good enough to beat them.


----------



## Notorious

I think the Jazz and the Knicks with a banged up Amar'e and no Lin, Shumpert or Jeffries is a wash at worst.

So if they faced each other in the playoffs who do you think would've won? The Clippers or the Pacers?


I refuse to believe Matt Bonner is better than DeJuan Blair.


----------



## Bushmaster

I think Indy could def beat the Clippers. Hibbert is a beast inside and was giving Lebron and Wade so many issues. Griffin has a weak low post game and he would struggle alot against Indy. Paul would be the factor but they'd need him to score more than he usually does. Thing about Indy is they really have no superstar cuz i dont count Granger as one but they have a ton of very good players. They are almost like the Spurs but without the likes of Parker, Duncan and Ginobli. 

And Amare was banged up game 3 and on and it really didnt affect him in game 4 much cuz i think he scored 19 or something. Everyone was healthy game 1 and they lost by 30. Living in Boston i havent really seen a ton of Jazz games but why do you think they are better than the kicks. Al Jefferson is great and Devon Harris used to be very god but who else they got. knicks had Melo who single handily wins them games, Tyson Chandler as Defensive player of the year and Amare. If they had Lin it would be a better series but not by much cuz Heat already faced a Lknicks team with Lin and beat them with no issue.


----------



## Magic

Jazz have possibly the best front court in the NBA(with 4 of them all being damn good), that's what they got.


----------



## chronoxiong

The Streak is over guys!!!!!! It has ended at 20-0. Makes me wonder about the Undertaker's streak at WM next year. Lol....


----------



## HeatWave

Spurs lose = Sign of the Apocalypse 

@SoupMan Heat lost 3 playoff games vs the East last year & have lost 3 so far this year..If they sweep Boston, would you consider this years run to the finals more impressive?


----------



## Notorious

This loss could be a blessing in disguise of the Spurs.

Here's a thought: The last time the Spurs lost a game (Before tonight of course which was also an embarrassing blowout loss), they proceeded to win 20 games in a row.


----------



## Zen

Atleast next game will be at Spurs home


----------



## Magic

no it wont.


----------



## Bushmaster

HeatWave said:


> Spurs lose = Sign of the Apocalypse
> 
> @SoupMan Heat lost 3 playoff games vs the East last year & have lost 3 so far this year..If they sweep Boston, would you consider this years run to the finals more impressive?


Maybe. Yes Chicago was out this year and they couldnt face them but everyone expected a tough series from the Knicks and it was when Melo started going off. Now playing Indy and Boston isnt as tough as Boston and Chicago last year but a year ago they were all healthy. Wade was banged up in the beginning of the Indy series and they didnt have Bosh for that series and this Boston one. So it could be either or really. Better teams last year but they are facing tough teams this year but dealing with injuries.


----------



## Notorious

The Knicks series wasn't tough.

Every game was a double digit blowout except for the Knicks win in game 4.


----------



## Bushmaster

Notorious said:


> The Knicks series wasn't tough.
> 
> Every game was a double digit blowout except for the Knicks win in game 4.


The Heat were just a better team and had Bosh and everyone healthy. i could say Jazz werent tough cuz every game was a blowout except game 4.


----------



## Notorious

I never said anything about the Knicks being a tough team or not but you said a tough series...which I assumed meant close games which is why I made the comment I made.


----------



## Bushmaster

not you but many said it was going to be a tough series. I live in Boston and where i work i deal with alot of Celtic fanatics. They predicted Knicks winning, Indy Winning and of course Boston winning. But the majority of the media said Kicks would be tough then after Heat getting blown out in game 3 many thought they would lose the series cuz Bosh's absence was very important. 

Knicks were a tough team even though the series wasnt close in terms of games won and lost. Last year Knicks got swept but could have easily won the first 2 games in Boston but lost in the closing seconds. i just think with someone like Melo, Amare and Chandler they were a tough team but the Heat were just so much better.

And Notorious i see your a die hard Celtic fan in Houston. Were you born in Boston and moved down there or just one of those fans that grew up watching and liking the celtics (depends on time period maybe though)


----------



## Notorious

I became an NBA fan during the 2001-02 season thanks to me buying NBA 2K2, the main team I used to play with on the game was the Celtics because I loved playing with Paul Pierce and Antoine Walker. And then the 2002 playoffs came and during the Celtics playoff run I fell in love with the team. Been a fan ever since.

I'm a Patriots fan too, I won't lie, I hopped on their bandwagon when they won the SB in 2002 but I've remained a loyal fan since then. But it's nothing to be ashamed about, everyone starts off as a bandwagoner.

One day I want to go to a Celtics game in Boston, I hate going to games in Houston because I just feel so awkward cheering for the road team.


----------



## Zen




----------



## Bushmaster

i started liking the heat in about 2k6 lol. Been picking them since then good team or shit team. i have a friend who is a Lebron lover and its hard facing him cuz once Bron joined the Heat he wants to pick them:no:

Im actually a bigger Wade fan than anyone just loved Flash as a nickname and how he played, i like Lebron so much cuz ppl just flat out hate him and dont give hi the credit he deserved. Who else in his position can do what he does. offense, assists, steals, blocks, overall D. Guy is an awesome teammate but everyone hates him for some reason.

Im a diehard Pats fan ever since Bledsoe, Curtis Martin and Ben Coates. And i have the biggest mancrush on Tom Brady my gf got me a jersey for Chistmas lol. Only reason i dont like Boston is because guys like Pierce and Garnett. KG is as dirty as they come but as long as he is on the team noone will care and i always remember how Pierce reacted when they got beat by Indy in the playoffs years ago. taking his jersey off and stuff. If Boston was just Ray Allens, Rondos and Doc Rivers id love them. Lebron got heat when he didnt congratulate Orlando after losing but last year Boston lost and KG, Pierce and everyone else didnt congratulate the Heat. only ppl that stayed was Rivers and Allen. Ray talking to Chalmers and probably encouraging him and giving him advise.


I need to go to a game just for fun. Only times ive been to the Garden were for Royal Rumble, and for Raw and Smackdown. And coming September Night of Champions.


----------



## WahhWahh

OKC were boss in 2k11 and I dominated online with them.

That's why I like them. Only been an NBA fan for 2 seasons now. It's rarely on TV where I live.


----------



## Magic

Soup, explain how the Knicks are a tough team? nothing about them is tough, every single one of their "superstars" is one dimensional and Chandler was hurt the whole series. Just because they have star power doesn't mean they're actually a good team. They were terrible nearly all year long and weren't really much of a threat to anyone.


----------



## Notorious

The only place the Knicks are anything close to a tough team is 2K12. And that's a stretch.


----------



## IMPULSE

lil wayne rooting for the spurs b/c he couldn't get into a game where he didn't buy a ticket is classic. the thunder need to keep wayne away for another game to even the series up.


----------



## Notorious

Wayne's such a bandwagoner.

That is kinda funny though.


----------



## IMPULSE

i want to go game without tickets. thread needs more wizards talk.


----------



## Headliner

Nice humbling experience for that dumb fuck. Can't stand him.


----------



## Notorious

R.I.P. Orlando Woolridge.


----------



## HeatWave

> Based on recent activity, I suspect Bosh could try to play now, certainly by Game 5. But Heat will see how series goes & not push it


Interesting


----------



## Notorious

Have a feeling this series will end up just like last year's.

Heat win game 1 & 2.
Celtics win game 3.
Heat win games 4 & 5.

Also sad story about Russell Westbrook, I never even noticed the wristband.


----------



## Titania

Lets Go Celtics! They can do it.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Bron is in rhythm and on fire.


----------



## Notorious

Although he was very inconsistent in the regular season, Keyon Dooling has been great for us during the playoffs. Been playing amazing defense and nice hustle plays in the minutes he gets plus he's been a great locker room presence.

I'd still rather have Delonte though.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Agree. 

Delonte gives you guys another shot creator and spark off the bench. Really like Dooling's ball pressure defense though.


----------



## HeatWave

Hey look missed calls against Miami..I knew that Stern wanted Boston in the finals..I knew it


LeBron showed up early & so did Larry Hughes..I don't know how Miami/Boston should feel about that discovery


----------



## Notorious

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Agree.
> 
> Delonte gives you guys another shot creator and spark off the bench. Really like Dooling's ball pressure defense though.


Another thing about Delonte is his defense is better than Dooling's and he's also pretty clutch. Only bad thing about re-signing Delonte is that he's injury prone and that's the last thing we need and also if we would have re-signed Delonte, I doubt Avery Bradley would've gotten his opportunity to shine like he has.

But anyway, KG is weird as fuck but I love it.

:kg3


----------



## HeatWave

> . Career blocks: Andrew Bynum 628; Dwyane Wade 611


:lmao


----------



## Notorious

Refs giving Boston some good old-fashioned homecooking and I FUCKING LOVE IT.

Payback for that bullshit game 2.


----------



## Notorious

LeBron has 3 fouls, I might cry tears of joy, I never thought this day would come.


----------



## Zen

^Finalllllllyyyyyyyy


----------



## Bushmaster

what a terrible game by the heat. They are struggling just to get a good look. Wade slow start again. Lebron has been the only person really to show up. Wish Chalmers would attack me because he has success attacking and getting in. Game isnt over but if they keep struggling to score and Boston keeps this up they may have to just sit Wade and Lebron in the middle of the 4th.


----------



## StarzNBarz

Marquis Daniels Bitches!


----------



## Magic

HeatWave said:


> :lmao


fpalm

Minutes played

Wade-22000
Bynum-10000


----------



## Zen

Finish strong Celtics!


----------



## Notorious

The Celtics are playing this 4th quarter like the Grizzlies did in game 1 against the Clippers. Just dribbling around not doing anything and then chucking a shot at the end of the shot clock.

Worried much.


----------



## Rush

Wesson said:


> fpalm
> 
> Minutes played
> 
> Wade-22000
> Bynum-10000


what do you expect from heatwave who i can only assume is a heat fan enguin

Miami's role players have been disappointing this game, but the Celtics are looking complacent. Lead down to 12, lots of time left.


----------



## IncapableNinja

Here we go again.


----------



## Bushmaster

Miller should just be in a full body cast, guy is always hurt but is jacking 3's now lol. i think Celtics will hold on cuz i see what happened last year happening again. Heat cant just no show 2nd and 3rd and expect to win. Wish Wade would just be aggressive earlier in the game rather than being hesitant and letting just Lebron attack.


----------



## Zen

Better fucking hold on!


----------



## Notorious

Boston's gonna blow this, oh my god.


----------



## Bushmaster

Notorious said:


> Boston's gonna blow this, oh my god.


they arent gonna blow it, they cant at all. Heat can score quick but they seem to like taking their time when it comes to bringing the ball up and their half court game. And i will forever worry about Allen and Pierce being open for 3 cuz Rondo can drive in anytime he wants.


----------



## Notorious

Surprise, surprise, the Heat's role players carrying Wade & LeBron in the 4th quarter again.


----------



## HeatWave

Well that's game..Bright side is they found another lineup to use :lmao


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Wade is such a pansy. I'm guessing the zebras don't consider him as endangered of a specie as themsleves anymore. Tired of the dude shot faking and initating contact just to draw a foul and then making bailout passes.


----------



## HeatWave

Miami can't win when Bosh AND Wade doesn't play...Wonder if he'll be there for Game 4


----------



## HeatWave

LeBron at the 5 >>>>


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Heatwave, how great was Larry Hughes today bro?


----------



## Bushmaster

Wade needs to start out aggressive next game for sure. He cant take the 1st half off every game. It cant be the knee right. Lebron with a great game as usual. I guess this is why they need Bosh cuz they need 2 big scorers on the team. Great game by Bostons bench for sure. Bench players play better at home but i just think they stepped up cuz they were outplayed by Miami's bench last time. 

Guess there wont be any ref talk after a Celtics win.


----------



## Zen

2-1!


----------



## Notorious

Gotta love ESPN. Miller and Chalmers were huge in that 4th quarter run, but you wouldn't know that if you watched SportsCenter. They gave all the credit to Wade and James.


----------



## HeatWave

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Heatwave, how great was Larry Hughes today bro?


He did great, he had LeBron do all the work & end up with a loss

And that hook shot/layup over the backboard?!?!? man....Larry was Larry tonight


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

Nice to see Boston get the win. Though I predicted them going down in 5 which means they might lose game 4 but I hope im wrong. Rondo is amazing btw.


----------



## IncapableNinja

Notorious said:


> Gotta love ESPN. Miller and Chalmers were huge in that 4th quarter run, but you wouldn't know that if you watched SportsCenter. They gave all the credit to Wade and James.


They probably mistook Miller and his broken back for a Celtic player.

Good stuff from Daniels tonight, hope his minutes keep on increasing into the championship finals. :woy


----------



## Notorious

LaMarcus Aldridge released a statement talking about his health, he claims that on Saturday he came down with a blood virus and almost died from it. If you want to read his full letter, here's the link:
http://blogs.trailblazers.com/PublicProfileRoot/MyBlog/tabid/99/EntryID/3932/PlayerID/1/Default.aspx

I'm starting to believe Portland is cursed.


----------



## Near™

Notorious said:


> LaMarcus Aldridge released a statement talking about his health, he claims that on Saturday he came down with a blood virus and almost died from it. If you want to read his full letter, here's the link:
> http://blogs.trailblazers.com/PublicProfileRoot/MyBlog/tabid/99/EntryID/3932/PlayerID/1/Default.aspx
> 
> I'm starting to believe Portland is cursed.


I feel terrible for Aldrige.

As far as The Heat go I am pissed and pissed, pun intended.


----------



## Champ

brandon roy is considering a return to the nba


----------



## Notorious

I hope he doesn't, I mean, it would be nice to see him play again since he's one of my favorite players of all-time but it's not worth it.

He has no cartilage in his knees, his doctors said if he would continue playing he wouldn't be able to walk in his 50's. It's not worth it. Maybe one day he'll come back as a coach or maybe an ESPN/TNT analyst.


----------



## Zen

Notorious said:


> LaMarcus Aldridge released a statement talking about his health, he claims that on Saturday he came down with a blood virus and almost died from it. If you want to read his full letter, here's the link:
> http://blogs.trailblazers.com/PublicProfileRoot/MyBlog/tabid/99/EntryID/3932/PlayerID/1/Default.aspx
> 
> I'm starting to believe Portland is cursed.


That's horrible, all the best.


----------



## Bushmaster

Damn so no Aldridge for Olympics maybe. Can the US win without dominant big men like Howard or Bynum and now probably no Aldridge. Maybe Lebron will play center like last night lol. Heat losing sucked but the way they played in the 2nd you deserve to lose. If you can't get a single basket in a 9 min stretch then you deserve to lose. Wade needs to show up in the first half. Don't know the numbers but he has been basically invisible for the 1st half since his 5 point game. Lebron still balling which is great. I can understand ppl hating but damn just admit the guy is the best playing ATM. 

Hope OKC ties up the series today, we'll see if San Antonio can bounce back. If they can then maybe the Heat could in game 4.


----------



## Brye

That's horrible. 

Wish the best for Aldridge.


----------



## Perfect Poster

Wouldn't be surprised to see THE BROW on the US team now.


----------



## Notorious

Aldridge was eliminated from Team USA contention back in April due to injuries.

And Perfect Poster the Brow is a finalist for the team, he'll compete for one of the roster spots during training camp. He's the only rookie that's a finalist.

LMA & Howard backed out because of injuries, I have no comment on Odom and Bynum declined to play because he says he wants to heal from injuries. So right now the only big men that are finalists and will be competing in training camp for a roster spot are Love, Griffin, Bosh, Chandler and Davis. We can't beat Spain (2nd best team) with an average frontcourt. Pau, Marc and Ibaka is a hell of a frontcourt to handle.


----------



## Perfect Poster

Taking a quick glance at the roster this would be my predicted team:

Paul/Deron
Kobe/Wade/Iguodala
LBJ/Durant/Harden
Love/Bosh
Chandler/Davis


----------



## Magic

Melo will probably make it even though he was shit this last season.


----------



## Notorious

CP3/Deron/Westbrook
Kobe/Wade
LeBron/Melo/Iguodala
Durant/Love
Chandler/Davis

Really our only competition is Spain. France is good on paper but always underachieve. They're like the FIBA version of the Knicks.


----------



## Zen

Pick it up spurs!


----------



## HeatWave

Danny Green bumming out like Mo Williams


----------



## Notorious

The refs are letting OKC play physical as hell.

Oh well, I just want this game to be close. I don't want another blowout.


----------



## PGSucks

I didn't think he got that off in real time


----------



## Magic

15/18 for Collison/Perkins/Ibaka
5/17 for Harden/Durant/Westbrook

Which one is the big three again? :bron


----------



## Notorious

If the Spurs lose tonight (Which they probably will) and then lose game 5, this series is over.

I have no faith in the Spurs winning in OKC. I don't think anyone can beat them in OKC.

The final four teams are Lakers fans worst nightmares.
You have their rival for the last 10+ years in the Spurs.
The team that just knocked them out of the playoffs in OKC.
The team that pretty much every Laker fan hates in Miami.
And it's pretty obvious how they feel about the Celtics.

I wonder who's the lesser of the four evils? :lmao


----------



## Joel

Notorious said:


> If the Spurs lose tonight (Which they probably will) and then lose game 5, this series is over.
> 
> I have no faith in the Spurs winning in OKC. I don't think anyone can beat them in OKC.


*awaits a Spurs win tonight*


----------



## Magic

Thunder, obviously. Then the Heat, then the Spurs, followed by the Celtics.


----------



## Notorious

In order of who I want to win the title:
1. Celtics (Obvious reasons)
2. Spurs (They're so fun to watch plus I want to see Duncan tie Kobe)
3. Thunder (Very likable team, it's been a while since a young team like them won the title)
4. Heat (I would like to see LeBron finally get his 1st ring just so that argument can end but I don't want see that stupid pussy douchebag fuck Dwyane Wade get another)


----------



## HeatWave

Did Blair spit in Coach Pop's face or something? Did he hit on his wife?


----------



## Notorious

Seriously man.

I don't know why Pop has such a hard-on for Matt Bonner. DeJuan Blair is so much better.


----------



## YES YES YES !

the Alex Ferguson of the NBA will sort this out he will find way to make the spurs win this game and win the series 4-1. the giggs and scholes of this team duncan and ginobli will win the game for them.


----------



## PGSucks

Serge Ibaka's jumper is fantastic tonight


----------



## HeatWave

Good to see that Blair apologized & Pop forgave him


----------



## PGSucks

Get that weak stuff out of here!


----------



## Myst

Ibaka is 11-11? Wow.


edit: KD is going OFF!


----------



## PGSucks

*He's on fire!*


----------



## HeatWave

I've never seen a star player get away with so many mismatches ever..Spurs sleep


----------



## WahhWahh

2-2. Great stuff from OKC. I did originally say OKC in 6 but this is going all the way to 7 and could be either team.


----------



## HardKoR

OKC/Durant carved the Spurs D up. Last game I said it was poor basketball by the spurs but today it was all the Thunder and KD.


----------



## Notorious

Does this mean my curse is dead since OKC won?


----------



## IMPULSE

no, it would have ended if the wizards won the lottery but they didn't. 

the thunder are 17-2 when westbrook takes 15 shots or less.


----------



## Notorious

DAT SWAG.


----------



## That Guy

What happened with the latest Heat/Celtics match? any interesting moments? worth me watching? 

Wasn't home the past few days.


----------



## HeatWave

Wade didn't play, LeBron played some center, Ray Allen dunked, Boston won.The End

Spurs on first 2 game losing streak of the year = Sign of the Apocalypse


----------



## Zen

The Bad Guy said:


> What happened with the latest Heat/Celtics match? any interesting moments? worth me watching?
> 
> Wasn't home the past few days.


Game 2 was good


----------



## That Guy

alright thanks guys, might check out the second game. 

by the way I found a nice article about how Michael Jordan ruined the game of Basketball, even though it was written two years ago, and probably a lot of you have read it, for those who haven't I definately recomend giving it a look. I don't agree with the writers opinion, however, I do admitt he does bring up a couple of strong points. Worth the read. 

http://...............com/articles/416335-nba-free-agency-how-michael-jordan-killed-basketball

edit/ link doesn't seem to work but if you put jordan killed the game of basketball in google it'll come up.


----------



## Notorious

CSN Chicago is reporting that the Bulls will pursue Steve Nash or Jason Kidd during free agency to upgrade their backup PG position. Rose isn't expected to be back till at least the All-Star break.

I told you guys Chicago was gonna pursue Nash. It's the best option. Sign Nash for the MLE and then when Rose comes back, Nash can back him up. Only thing is, I don't see how Nash can fit in with a defensive minded team like Chicago.


----------



## Magic

The same way that Thibs made Rose fit in. Rose was a huge defensive liability before Thibs came in but he made him work in a system that hid his flaws.


----------



## Notorious

But Rose was still young, only played 2 seasons before Thib came.

Nash has been an absolutely horrible defensive player for 16 years.


----------



## Notorious

Funniest/weirdest interview ever.


----------



## Zen

^Aww :lmao


----------



## Magic

:lmao

I liked the play by play in the beginning better but that interview was just as hilarious.


----------



## Notorious

He's the complete opposite of his dad. He smiled more in that video than his dad has his whole life.


----------



## Stax Classic

> Chris Broussard ‏@Chris_Broussard
> 
> I polled 43 NBA execs & coaches, asking which is the best Big 3 left in playoffs (Mia, SA, OKC, Bos). 27 said Heat, 8 OKC, 6 SA, 2 Bos.


Interesting thoughts :hmm: Does a never used Bosh count as big 3? 8*D


----------



## HeatWave

> LeBron's last 6 games: 34-8-5, 34-10-7, 32-13-3, 28-6-7, 30-10-8, 40-18-9


He's due for a weak game


----------



## Notorious

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Interesting thoughts :hmm: Does a never used Bosh count as big 3? 8*D


They're obviously talking about LeBron, Wade and Eddy Curry.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

"I wanna thank all the fans who came out. Fuckin' jungle was rockin' tonight! We loved it. Fuckin' loved it. Fuck it. Aiiiight"

:lmao


----------



## IMPULSE

i don't know why the game in that interview was so close. 

one team had a blow out in the game after game 3.


----------



## IncapableNinja

This is good. Incoming C's meltdown in T minus 2 quarters.

Brandon Bass has more points for Miami than DWade and Lebron combined.


----------



## Notorious

Doodlers out there Doodling.

Doodle Jumping on these Miami bitches.


----------



## Brye

Jeff Van Gundy is such a little bitch. :lmao


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Brye said:


> Jeff Van Gundy is such a little bitch. :lmao


----------



## HeatWave

I see Bosh on the sidelines in his suit, but where's Wade? He should've at least showed up & sat next to Bosh


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Wade is there. I don't know how you can miss him, he's that 6th man for Boston. 

Rondo's passes are WICKED.


----------



## Zen

15 point lead yea buddy


----------



## HeatWave

Rondo showing off his footwork


----------



## Brye

Rondo can be dumb as fuck at times. Makes up for it with his passes but still.


----------



## Alco

Doris Burke: What holes are you exploiting?

Rondo: Them complaining and crying to the refs in transition.

:kg3


----------



## Brye

:lmao


----------



## Myst

Lol Rondo is hilarious. Got some sick passes too.


----------



## HeatWave

*Patiently waits for Pittman to enter game & elbow Rondo in the throat*


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Wade just pulled an Undertaker. Clearly scripted.


----------



## Zen

Oh here we go again.


----------



## Brye

Jesus fucking Christ


----------



## PGSucks

Oh look, Battier made a WIDE OPEN 3 off a nice feed. I'll give him credit though, at least it wasn't from the corner

And just from observation, Paul Pierce's little pull-up is OFF tonight. He always makes that in 2K though


----------



## Bushmaster

why do these idiots whine and stay on the floor instead of getting right up. Haslem thinks he took a charge ok. But get bacl up right away instead of laying on ur back looking around. Leave Garnett with a wide open lay up. And that turnover by him some days i think NBA can all be scripted, your being pressured why throw that weak pass to nobody really.


----------



## PGSucks

Celtics being over the limit with 6 minutes left is BIG


----------



## Zen

Bring KG on!!!


----------



## PGSucks

I feel like Pietrus does 1 stupid thing a game. At least, he did when he was on my team

KG is having an awful offensive game


----------



## Zen

lol Bosh


----------



## Zen

BULLSHIT CALL


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

KG needs to man and be more aggressive instead of settling. He's playing great defense though. Really bothering shots with his length. 



SoupMan Prime said:


> why do these idiots whine and stay on the floor instead of getting right up. Haslem thinks he took a charge ok. But get bacl up right away instead of laying on ur back looking around. Leave Garnett with a wide open lay up. And that turnover by him some days i think NBA can all be scripted, your being pressured why throw that weak pass to nobody really.


You mad bro?


----------



## Bushmaster

wish Lebron or Wade would try to drive in more. that 3 by Wade should have went in but in and out bullshit. Hate these close games, every shot and possession matters. They better hope they dont go to overtime. Lebron has 5 fouls and i doubt Wade can carry it all on his own,


----------



## PGSucks

LeBron has showed Blake Griffin-levels of frustration with each foul. His head might explode if he commits a 6th


----------



## Zen

Gotta love Rondo


----------



## IncapableNinja

KG time coming up, needs to knock down some jumpers.

13 points, 11 rebounds and 0 push-ups for him so far.


----------



## PGSucks

The Celtics would've at least closed in if they could get a rebound


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

LBJ actually hit a clutch bucket

holy smokes


----------



## PGSucks

How was that any less of a double foul than the one before?


----------



## Brye

Horrible booking.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

lol, nice play to end regulation Miami. Good God that was terrible


----------



## PGSucks

Hmm...Udonis Haslem missing a jumper that isn't wide open or on the baseline. Am I supposed to be shocked?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Brye said:


> Horrible booking.


Spo pulled a Russo.


----------



## PGSucks

Marquis Daniels doing his best to make sure he's the goat. And I'm not using that as an acronym

EDIT: and then Rondo hits the floater


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Crowd pops huge for the heel losing the match. 

Oops.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Well that was dumb.


----------



## Zen

YESSSSSSS


----------



## Brye

FUCK YES, CELTS BROKE THE FOURTH WALL.


----------



## Alco

Those close games aren't good for the ole ticker.


----------



## Zen

What did Rondo say?


----------



## StarzNBarz

Calvin Klein said:


> What did Rondo say?


I don't know. Who cried? Who cussed? I don't know what happened?


----------



## Alco

Alcoholic said:


> Doris Burke: What holes are you exploiting?
> 
> Rondo: Them complaining and crying to the refs in transition.
> 
> :kg3


.


----------



## IncapableNinja

Heart. In. Mouth.

'Quis botched on the rebound and then guarding Wade at the buzzer but it's all good.

:KG2


----------



## chronoxiong

Man both of these Conference Finals series has been exciting to watch. Both are tied 2-2 and can go either way. This is what I love about basketball.


----------



## Zen

StarzNBarz said:


> I don't know. Who cried? Who cussed? I don't know what happened?


Apparently he took a shot at Miami at halftime, i missed it?


----------



## Myst

Wow, crazy ass game. Can't believe LeBron fouled out and Pierce fouled out AGAIN. Wtf was up with KG taking so many terrible/awkward looking shots?


----------



## Brye

Pietrus came up so clutch at the end of that game with those two rebounds.


----------



## StarzNBarz

Ok i found it


----------



## Alco

I'm still thinking either Spurs or Thunder are gonna tear either of these Eastern teams apart in the finals.


----------



## Zen

^lol that's it? Media blowing it up as always


----------



## YES YES YES !

YES YES YES ! MY hart was pounding still is why do Boston always have games like this they go up and then the let the other team come back in to game. It's not good i always can't breath when tight games are on, i think Miami will win the series 4-2 but at lest we have competed with the best. May be we are the Chelsea of the NBA playing the all concurring Miami heat who are like Barcelona who have the Lionel Messi of the NBA Lebron James. and like Chelsea not may gave us a chance to beat the heat in a series just like they did when Chelsea faced Barcelona in the champions league.


----------



## Zen

Any idea when Bosh is coming back?


----------



## StarzNBarz

haha cool comparison. 

Celtics=Chelsea. NBA Finals=Champions League.


----------



## Titania

I'm so happy that Boston won but that was way too close for comfort. The Celtics need to stay ahead when they get such big leads early on. It shouldn't have even come down to overtime. Rondo with that vision and the Celtics actually getting rebounds because of Pietrus made a difference.


----------



## Zen




----------



## Titania

Calvin Klein said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Notorious




----------



## YES YES YES !

Also maybe like Chelsea we face OKC with the series leveled at 3-3 playing In Oklahoma who are in Bayern Munich's position having home advantage and we win the NBA championship in their home court.


----------



## HeatWave

Minute LeBron fouled out it was game...LeBron takes so much Heat for passing but they needed one on that last play because Chalmers had the shot


I trust Boston more going into game 5 than OKC but both series have gotten a lot more interesting


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Epic lulz at the Bron pic and Bosh gif. 

Where them Heat fans at?


----------



## PGSucks

Both Boston and OKC would be up 3-1 if they could keep leads


----------



## HeatWave

Obviously Wade decided not to make the trip..Only plays home games here on out..I think Miami will be ok game 5..Game 6 though? LeBron must make effort to find a 2nd & 3rd scorer involved early and then take over late but this has the makings of a 7 game series now because neither team imo has clear cut advantages anymore


----------



## YES YES YES !

Erik Sopelstra is clueless and Lechoke is doing what he does best going missing in big games as always. Dwayne Wade is too greedy but even with these problems they will find away to win the series 4-2. However they will be taught a lesson in the finals because if they thought playing Dirk and the Mavs last season was bad oh boy i don't even want to think how bad this years finals will be for them when they play OKC in the finals who i belive will beat the spurs 4-2.When the Heat's big two face OKC'S big 4 OKC will crush them with ease.


----------



## WahhWahh

C'mon Lebron, pass to Haslem? Surely Haslem had no idea he would have to take the last shot.


----------



## pryme tyme

lol @ the Heat and their arrogant fans. This series is FAR from over folks!


----------



## Zen

should actually be 3-1 to Boston tbh


----------



## Notorious

It should but oh well.


----------



## pryme tyme

Calvin Klein said:


> should actually be 3-1 to Boston tbh


If the refs weren't favoring the Heat it would be 3-1 Boston. heat fans should just be happy they got a free playoff W from David Stern and friends


----------



## Magic

Please. You guys have had some TERRIBLE calls go your way the last two games, especially game 3. So many missed calls it's ridiculous in fact. And this is coming from by far the biggest heat hater on this board.


----------



## Notorious

And the Heat had terrible calls go their way in games 1 & 2. Both teams have gotten their share of homecooking.


----------



## Magic

exactly, so I'd prefer if you guys didn't act like this series would be 3-1 if it wasn't for the refs as it could easily be 3-1 for the Heat if it wasn't for the refs as well.


----------



## pryme tyme

Terrible calls going BOTH WAYS. But the Heat have benefited more from the spotty officiating. No denying that Pierce stripped and blocked Lebron but both were called fouls tonight. Lebron's last foul was also a horrible call, but most of the calls have gone Miami's way so far.


----------



## Notorious

Game 3 the refs heavily favored Boston.

But tonight it was pretty even.

Either way, no excuses, the series is 2-2. If we win to want the series, we HAVE to win game 5. We have to win in Miami, game 7 isn't an option because there's no way refs let us win. The Heat don't have to beat us in Boston to win the series.


----------



## Rush

Notorious said:


> And the Heat had terrible calls go their way in games 1 & 2. Both teams have gotten their share of homecooking.


yeah which is why blaming the refs is dumb.


----------



## Roger Sterling

If Spurs beat Thunder, they're winning it all.

I don't care who wins the East, it's over if SA is in the finals.


----------



## HeatWave

pryme tyme said:


> If the refs weren't favoring the Heat it would be 3-1 Boston. heat fans should just be happy they got a free playoff W from David Stern and friends


I'm pretty sure if Stern was fixing games he'd be more concerned with the WCF..East is a win-win situation for the league, Spurs beating OKC is not..Stop acting like Boston is Charlotte or something lol


----------



## Zen

I never said it should be 3-1 because of the refs?

This is gonna be interesting both East and West are 2-2


----------



## HeatWave

> Sources tell Brian Windhorst, Chris Bosh will play in Game 5 barring a setback.


.....


----------



## BruiserKC

I think what was hilarious this morning was listening to Colin Cowturd on ESPN Radio talk about how the media has lost all perspective and saying the Heat are in trouble. He mentions Wade's miss at the end of last night's game. He ignores the fact that Miami was 3 minutes away in reality from being down 3-1 in this series. If Boston had somehow pulled Game 2 out, South Beach would be in panic mode right now even more so than in the Indiana series. I am a Celtics fan, BTW. 

I'm more annoyed at the refs calling ticky-tack fouls. The calls that fouled out Pierce and LeBron were not really fouls that should have been called at that point. Let the players play and let them decide the game, I don't need the damn refs trying to steal the spotlight. 

If Bosh comes back, it could be a catalyst for Miami, but could very easily go the other way. Miami is in a rhythm now with everyone adjusting to new roles, and LeBron and Wade are working well together. It's going to be hard to adjust once again to roles.


----------



## Alco

HeatWave said:


> .....


Fuck.


----------



## Stax Classic

HeatWave said:


> .....


For the full on choke job.


----------



## Joel

If Boston won Game 2, it doesn't necessarily mean that they would be 3-1 up right now. One result changes the whole dynamics of the series.


----------



## Notorious

BruiserKC said:


> *If Bosh comes back, it could be a catalyst for Miami, but could very easily go the other way. Miami is in a rhythm now with everyone adjusting to new roles, and LeBron and Wade are working well together. It's going to be hard to adjust once again to roles.*


That's how I feel as well. Bosh's return could either get Miami rolling or it could hurt the Heat's chemistry and they'll have to adjust.

Oh and also apparently Michael Jordan has been watching the series and he also says that Miami gets a lot of calls.

But anyway some offseason news:
- The Mavs plan to pursue Roy Hibbert.
- The Nets are the frontrunners to sign Ersan Ilyasova. A guy who when you look back at the season, should've won MIP.


----------



## Magic

Pierce 100% deserved to foul out. Throughout the whole night the moron kept running into Battier without paying even the slightest attention at the fact that he was setting his feet each time. I think he did it a total of three times(I know it happened at least twice) on the break and then that one in the end.


----------



## Notorious

I agree. Pierce kept on running over Battier and on one of those fastbreaks I know damn well Pierce could see Battier sliding over to draw the charge.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Look at KOBE at Disneyland.


----------



## Notorious

:lmao


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

That was Wesson marking out huge. 

Wonder if there was a







moment that led to Kobe grabbing her so tightly.


----------



## Joel

BrosOfDestruction said:


> That was Wesson marking out huge.
> 
> *Wonder if there was a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moment that led to Kobe grabbing her so tightly. *
> 
> *above image*


Probably Wesson again.


----------



## Magic

:kobe


----------



## Magic

and I wouldn't bother anyone celebrity/sports' player that I like at a place like disney land. They're there to have fun like the rest of us, not to get annoyed by their fans.


----------



## Notorious

I would react just like that guy did if I saw the great Brian Scalabrine.


----------



## Notorious

Apparently game 4 of Boston/Miami was the highest rated cable playoff game since the NBA started keeping records in 2003.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Heel Bron = biggest draw of all time.

Thunder/Heat is a huge money match just for this reason. Thunder are the clearcut babyface in this situation being the underdog small market team that everyone likes watching and you have the storyline already set with the ELITE SF match up of the MVP and the runner up.


----------



## pryme tyme

Of course I want my C's to win but I think Lebron vs KD in Finals would be awesome because it's like the league's top heel going against the top babyface. Would feel like a wrestling storyline


----------



## Notorious

> Now, after a disappointing first-round exit to the Los Angeles Clippers in this year’s postseason, the likelihood of a trade involving Gay is much higher. League sources expect Memphis to shop Gay, who is owed $53,666,790 over the next three years. Gay is no longer considered untouchable, and he could be on the move in the next few months if the right offer comes along. HoopsWorld
> MEMPHIS GRIZZLIES, TRADE, RUDY GAY
> 
> 
> If Gay does become available this summer, there would be no shortage of teams interested in the 25-year-old. The Golden State Warriors, Toronto Raptors, Brooklyn Nets and Orlando Magic are among the teams who would attempt to trade for Gay, according to sources close to the situation. HoopsWorld
> GOLDEN STATE WARRIORS, MEMPHIS GRIZZLIES, BROOKLYN NETS, ORLANDO MAGIC, TORONTO RAPTORS, TRADE, RUDY GAY
> 
> 
> Several executives believe that Memphis could to move Gay in a cost-cutting move since the team wants to re-sign restricted free agents O.J. Mayo, Marreese Speights and Darrell Arthur after already giving long-term deals to Marc Gasol, Zach Randolph and Mike Conley. HoopsWorld


Now mind you, after the draft lottery it came out that Warriors wanted to trade the #7 pick for a player like a Rudy Gay, Andre Iguodala or Danny Granger. Who knows? Maybe the Raptors might get him.


----------



## Magic

Harrison Barnes/PGIII both have the potential to be better than Rudy Gay, but they have a really high bust chance, so I don't see why Grizzles would want to risk it. I think trading him is stupid altogether, they should be trying to shop Z-Bo, but oh well. On another note, the Grizzles are by far the most bi-polar team when it comes to their stars. Pretty sure Z-Bo, Gay, Mayo, Conley were all regarded as their stars at one point and also in their dog house, it's ridiculous.


----------



## Notorious

The thing I find hard to believe is that the Grizzlies would rather have O.J. Mayo, Darrell Arthur and Marreese Speights over Rudy.

I don't think O.J. is coming back to Memphis regardless, someone will overpay him and I have a feeling it will be Boston. He's already said before he wants to play with Rondo, Danny tried to trade for him this year but the deal fell through at the very last minute, he's one of the guys that Danny wants.

Darrell Arthur is a pretty good backup big, Speights is decent too but he's too inconsistent. However, the reason why the Grizzlies lost to the Clippers was 2 reasons: Lionel Hollins poor coaching and Z-Bo being unhealthy. Rudy is not the reason why they lost.


----------



## Oracle

Gay is shit he probably has negative trade value 

Glorified chucker and on a god awful contract


----------



## Notorious

Shading reffing so far.

The Spurs are already in the bonus and the game hasn't even been going on for 3 minutes.


----------



## Magic

I wonder if anyone will call out Durant's terrible shooting. Probably not. Hypocrites. :kobe


----------



## Notorious

Durant is 1-6, Westbrook is 4-11.

They're both shooting like shit.


----------



## Rush

Ginobili can fuck off  Dude can't miss right now.


----------



## Notorious

Spurs probably gonna start losing now since Pop took him out.


----------



## Notorious

Durantula taking over now, goodnight San Antonio.


*Reverse jinx*


----------



## PGSucks

Speaking of Rudy Gay, that guy is ridiculous in 2K. He's like the lovechild of LeBron, Vinsanity Vince Carter, and Reggie Miller.

Go Thunder


----------



## Notorious

The Thunder are just getting whatever they want in the paint. No paint protection from the Spurs frontcourt whatsoever.


----------



## HardKoR

Absolute shit from the Spurs, like they aren't even the same team. They are playing with no heart whatsoever. They are just going to throw this whole season in the shitter like they did last year.


----------



## Rush

Ibaka is such a beast. Thunder turning it on, too many turnovers by the Spurs.


----------



## StarzNBarz

Why is Perkins shooting from the top of the key?


----------



## PGSucks

Russell!!!!* Pass the ball*!!!!!!11


----------



## Zen

Every time Spurs get close to equaling Thunder steps it up


----------



## Notorious

If the Spurs want to win this game they have to force Russell Westbrook to shoot every possession.

It's their best chance :lmao


----------



## Rush

The flopping by the Spurs is ridiculous. In the NBA as a whole its getting ridiculous. Parker hit the deck like he'd been shot. smh.


----------



## kobra860

Thunder better not blow it.


----------



## Zen

lol now only a 4 point lead once again.


----------



## Notorious

Perkins was fouled on his layup attempt. Tim Duncan blatantly shoved him in his back.


----------



## Magic

I don't know what's worse. The foul they called on Westbrook or the fact harden passed to Westbrook when he was on the half court line.

This is getting ridiculous for the Thunder.


----------



## Notorious

Game and probably Series.

Smart decision to have Harden bring the ball up instead of Westbrook. He's been awful tonight.


----------



## Headliner

Harden with the dagger. That should be game unless they manage to screw up.


----------



## Magic

Sefo was fouled. Pretty obvious too.


----------



## Rush

As if thats not a foul. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Headliner

Starting to think DUNCAN should of took that wide open shot.


----------



## Notorious

They can't call a foul on a reviewed play, it's against the rules. They can only check to see who it went out of bounds on.

Stupid I know, but that's the NBA rules. So no, there's no conspiracy against OKC.


----------



## Zen

22 seconds 3 point!


----------



## Magic

I know that, but it was pretty blatant and clear even in real time.


----------



## Rush

Notorious said:


> They can't call a foul on a reviewed play, it's against the rules. They can only check to see who it went out of bounds on.
> 
> Stupid I know, but that's the NBA rules. So no, there's no conspiracy against OKC.


Not saying they should call a foul on review, just that it should have been called on the court. I don't think there is any ref bias towards any team, but of course there is a home court bias in every game. You nearly always get the 50-50 cals at home.


----------



## Headliner

Series possibly over. That OKC crowd will go nuts if OKC advances to the finals. Just imagine if they won the NBA finals at home too. :durant3


----------



## Notorious

Boston & Miami don't stand a chance against OKC in the Finals.

Not even talking about talent, but OKC will have homecourt and it's gonna be impossible to beat them at home. That crowd is gonna be insane.


----------



## Zen

From winning 20 in a row to losing 3 in a row


----------



## StarzNBarz

Naw, just wait till the Thunder have to play a good defense like the Celtics or Heat. They will score 85 or less every game.


----------



## HardKoR

OKC have made the Spurs looks like chumps the last 3 games. I don't see a team effort anymore on the Spurs part.


----------



## Rush

StarzNBarz said:


> Naw, just wait till the Thunder have to play a good defense like the Celtics or Heat. They will score 85 or less every game.


:durant 

Winner of the West wins the finals. Boston/Heat have nothing on them.


----------



## Notorious

Well it's no secret the East is the better defensive conference while the West is the better offensive conference.


----------



## HeatWave

Playing every other day + OKC running non stop = Death of Spurs..They're not trying to shootout with OKC


----------



## Irish Jet

StarzNBarz said:


> Naw, just wait till the Thunder have to play a good defense like the Celtics or Heat. They will score 85 or less every game.


unk2


----------



## Magic

StarzNBarz said:


> Naw, just wait till the Thunder have to play a good defense like the Celtics or Heat. They will score 85 or less every game.


They would utterly destroy the Celtics. It would be the four biggest blowouts ever. :kobe


----------



## Notorious

What an exaggeration.

OKC would definitely beat the Celtics but there's no way we get blown out by them every game.


----------



## WahhWahh

WahhWahh said:


> OKC in 6.
> 
> Can't believe people doubt this team so much. Most talented roster in the NBA.
> 
> EDIT: Miami in 6.


Could be right on both accounts. This was before both series' began and people were ruling out OKC.

Great game from James Harden. Proven himself to be pretty clutch and alongside Durant OKC probably has one of the best close-out teams in the NBA.

Miami/OKC in the finals would be great to see. James/Durant, Wade/Harden, Chalmers/Westbrook


----------



## Magic

Notorious said:


> What an exaggeration.
> 
> OKC would definitely beat the Celtics but there's no way we get blown out by them every game.


I was ensuring that point would get across. The point is that the series would hardly be close and Celtics would literally be too old to keep up with the Thunder.


----------



## WahhWahh

Celtics have done well against the Heat so I'd say they wouldn't get hammered every game and would probably take OKC to 5-6 games.

RONDO would need to play Godly for that to happen though.


----------



## Magic

The Heat are also missing Bosh and Rondo would actually have to be actively defending Westbrook compared to what he's doing right now with Chalmers(which is essentially letting him score since he's had like 3 good games).


----------



## HeatWave

Spurs trying to become first team to make it to the NBA finals after sweeping 1st two rounds(Since all series started going 7)


----------



## Zen




----------



## Basel

First 3-game losing streak of the season for the Spurs. Crazy. Not sure what Pop was doing with that final play for Manu. It was a terrible shot/look and it seemed out of the ordinary for Pop. Should've just gotten a quick two, fouled and seen what happened. But they forced it instead.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Word on the block is..










..Bosh comin'.


----------



## Notorious

Wesson said:


> The Heat are also missing Bosh and Rondo would actually have to be actively defending Westbrook compared to what he's doing right now with Chalmers(which is essentially letting him score since he's had like 3 good games).


I hope you're not saying Rondo can't defend Westbrook. If Rondo can play effective defense against guys like LeBron & Wade, and earlier this year against the Clippers he absolutely shut down Chris Paul, there's not a doubt in my mind he could guard Westbrook.

And please don't bring up the Heat are missing Bosh card. Because if we want to bring up injuries, Pierce, our #1 option is playing with a strained MCL, Ray Allen, our best shooter's ankle is fucked, we lost Avery Bradley our 2nd best defensive player, we lost our 6th man and best bench scorer in Jeff Green, and we lost our best backup big and best rebounder in Chris Wilcox.

No Bosh ≠ Injured Pierce, Injured Allen, No Bradley, No Green, No Wilcox.


----------



## Magic

Wilcox was hardly going to play. Green didn't even play so don't bother bringing him up.

And if we're talking about injuries in general then I can easily bring up the fact that Wade is hurt as well and when your team is basically three players, having two of them hurt is a big issue.

And no, I never said he can't guard him, but there's no way in hell he's going to have a great offensive series because Westbrook will tire him out on defense. Rondo has also received plenty of help against Wade/Lebrno when he has guarded them, he won't get nearly as much help D when playing the Thunder because the only person they can risk leaving open is Perkins. He's also been guarding Chalmers a lot in games and Chalmers has gone off because Rondo constantly leaves him open or lets him drive by.


----------



## Notorious

What are you talking about? Wilcox was the main backup big, he was the first person off the bench. He was going to play.
I sure as hell can bring up Jeff Green, if it wasn't for him being hurt he'd be playing in this series right now, would he not?

Rondo scored 44 being guarded by Wade & LeBron in game 2, you can miss me with him not being able to score on Westbrook. Meanwhile Westbrook is shooting 35% being guarded by Tony Parker.

Do you really think Rondo is gonna guard Westbrook the same way he guards Chalmers? He didn't even guard Jrue Holiday the same way he guards Chalmers.


----------



## Magic

This is the playoffs, Wilcox played 17 minutes in the regular season, I highly doubt he would be playing more than 10 against the Heat.

YOu haven't had Green for the WHOLE season, it's utterly retarded to bring him up as you haven't had him at all. That's like the Blazers saying they would have made the playoffs if they had Roy/Oden, well they didn't, and they haven't for the whole year so why even bother bringing it up? And judging by what he did last year against the Heat, it's not like he would have been a huge help anyways.

I never said he can't score on Westbrook, I said he won't have a great offensive series because he is going to actually have to work hard on D and try to contain Westbrook. He's going to get tired and won't be able to carry their offense like he has done this series.


----------



## Notorious

Coming from someone who's watched pretty much every Celtics game this season, Wilcox would have played.

Actually the Blazers have every right to say that, you know why? Because it's true. You're talking about injuries, why the hell can't I bring up Jeff Green? He was an important player on this team and he'd be playing right now. There's no exemption list for injuries. You can't count certain player's injuries and then not count his. If Chris Bosh was not hurt, he'd have been playing in this series. If Avery Bradley was not hurt he would've been playing in this series. If Jeff Green was not hurt, he would've been playing in this series.

And you think Westbrook will have a good offensive series? When he's shooting 35% being guarded by Tony fucking Parker, who is a damn near defensive liability.


----------



## Joel

But Jeff Green hasn't played all season. You knew that was the case before the season started, so if anything, it's your fault for not being prepared.


----------



## reDREDD

hey joel, i like basketball now

its like a sport of 5 drogbas taking in 5 eto'os

so who do i support?


----------



## Notorious

Joel said:


> But Jeff Green hasn't played all season. You knew that was the case before the season started, so if anything, it's your fault for not being prepared.


Oh I'm well aware of that, I'm not using Jeff Green as an excuse for anything. But he tried to pull the Bosh is injured card to discredit the Celtics when the Celtics are more injured than Miami. I brought up Jeff Green because if he was healthy, he'd be playing in the series right now just like if Bosh was healthy or Avery Bradley. That's fact.


----------



## Joel

redeadening said:


> hey joel, i like basketball now
> 
> its like a sport of 5 drogbas taking in 5 eto'os
> 
> so who do i support?


:lol

I support Bulls. Just watch a few games next season (different teams) and you'll come to a decision on who you like watching the most. Kinda what I did.



Notorious said:


> Oh I'm well aware of that, I'm not using Jeff Green as an excuse for anything. But he tried to pull the Bosh is injured card to discredit the Celtics when the Celtics are more injured than Miami. I brought up Jeff Green because if he was healthy, he'd be playing in the series right now just like if Bosh was healthy or Avery Bradley. That's fact.


Ok. Avery Bradley is definitely a big loss.


----------



## Notorious

:lmao


----------



## HeatWave

Joel Anthony said:


> Word on the block is..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..Bosh comin'.


:lmao

Bosh not gonna put up monster numbers & he doesn't need to..A 10 & 8 game = Miami win imo


----------



## reDREDD

celtics any good joel? or are they like the liverpool of the nba?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Notorious said:


> :lmao


The McGee one is priceless. :lmao


----------



## Rush

Pretty sure Magic is saying Rondo will have to expend more energy on D to guard Westbrook so he'll be less efficient on offense. He could hold Westbrick to shooting 20% but you still have to be on him which is more work ie Rondo wont put up the same numbers on offense. If the Celtics get past the Heat then Harden is the man they should be worrying about. Durant will always do his thing, Westbrook is hit and miss but Off the bench i can see Harden having a big impact.


----------



## Notorious

Harden would be no problem if we still had Bradley.

But most likely we're gonna lose to Miami anyway.

Can't count the Spurs out just yet. You never know, people are giving them no chance to win in OKC but you never know. Never count the vets out.


----------



## Rush

But you don't have him 8*D

Not counting Spurs out but i dont see them getting it done in OKC.


----------



## Notorious

If I were betting I wouldn't bet on the Spurs, but you never know.

Someone outside of Manu has to step up for the Spurs to win. They also have to start guarding Ibaka instead of just letting him shoot open jumper after open jumper. They should've realized after his 11/11 game that he's a good shooter. The crowd's gonna be batshit crazy though so that will help OKC a ton.

OKC have been at their best this series when Harden is the primary ballhandler, he's their best playmaker, he just gets shit done. Durant also needs more touches, he's been great in this series, Westbrook on the other hand, has been chucking his ass off.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

> I hope you're not saying Rondo can't defend Westbrook.


lol if the celtics played okc westbrook would shit on rondo. someone like evan turner was blowing by rondo everytime rondo covered him.


----------



## HeatWave

Rondo is garbage on D..Thought that was known...You can make a Rondo defense highlight tape with Pharcyde's "Passing me by" playing in the background 

Anyways, Bosh's masseuse has died today at Bosh's home


----------



## Notorious

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> lol if the celtics played okc westbrook would shit on rondo. someone like evan turner was blowing by rondo everytime rondo covered him.


The same Russell Westbrook that's shitting on Tony Parker one of the worst defensive PG's in the league?

Wait a minute...

But whatever, I don't care anymore. I'm not gonna waste my time arguing over some hypothetical Finals matchup that won't happen.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

You can't assume Rondo would get lit up by Westbrook. It's hard to say because Westbrook relies so much on the pick and roll and Boston has one of the best pick and roll defenses because of KG. In a 1 on 1 isolation set, Westbrook would beat him off the dribble pretty easily. That's not a shot at Rondo because it applies to everybody. Parker was doing pretty good yesterday applying ball pressure and really frustrating him though. I see no reason to believe Rondo can't do the same. Rondo would have to pick him up at halfcourt instead of letting him set into the offense.

A lot of Westbrook's missed shots and turnovers come from his own mistakes and decision making anyway. It's not like a defender can effect him there.


----------



## HeatWave

Only thing Boston/OKC would guarantee is the most techs after illegal screen calls in NBA Finals history..Perkins & Garnett will have me rollin


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

KG and Perk MEAN MUGGIN ALL DAY.


----------



## Magic

Westbrook had like 3 turnovers yesterday that were his fault, the others came were either players fault(like Harden passing to him while he was closely guarded on the halfcourt line) or a bad offensive foul call(well only one and that was the Parker one). He's actually been great this postseason at keeping his turnovers down. He's also still getting good looks, that midrange is usually money for him, just not hitting it this series.

And I never said Westbrook would lite Rondo up; Rush essentially explained what I said. Rondo would get tired from having to guard a player like Westbrook and also having to be guarded by his physical defense on offense.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Rondo isn't the type of player that's going to get to get tired though. For a young guard like him, stamina shouldn't come into play. It usually doesn't until you hit your 30s. Look at that 44 point game he had this series, he played the entire game and didn't seem to miss a beat.

I agree by the way. Westbrook does get good looks that defenders have no impact on like missing open shots in transition or taking a jumpshot after getting freed up by a screen.


----------



## Notorious

The Thunder really are better with Harden playing PG and doing the playmaking.

And I hate to be the guy but they also play better when Durant takes more shots than Westbrook. I believe it was IMPULSE that posted a stat I think last week that the Thunder were 17-2 when Durant takes more shots than Westbrook. I'm gonna try to look it up and see.


----------



## IMPULSE

it was when westbrook took 15 shots or less, but if he takes 15 then durant probably shoot more.


----------



## WahhWahh

Miami's pet Dinosaur is back.


----------



## Notorious

My new favorite smilie :bosh


----------



## WahhWahh

Has anybody else noticed his mouth when he screams?










NO TEETH


----------



## HeatWave

Bosh should start 2nd half & Hughes should come off the bench..Celtics in good shape(I think)...Wonder if they'll try to get Pierce going more or Rondo


----------



## Notorious

Who is Hughes? Wade?


----------



## HeatWave

Rondo really just pass the ball backcourt? :lmao

@Notorious Yes


----------



## Notorious

Rondo and Ray Allen hate each other.


----------



## IncapableNinja

C's are so hilariously stubborn. Like grass stains on white shoes. Makes me so proud. :mark:


----------



## PRODIGY

Damn you Truth.


----------



## WahhWahh

Is that Kofi Kingston or Marquis Daniels? :lmao

Paul Pierce with DAT clutch 3 pointer. Miami has to go to Wade, Lebron's been shit tonight.


----------



## StarzNBarz

fucking jizz seeing kofi in celtics uni and then that pierce 3.


----------



## Myst

That was a HUGE 3 by Paul Pierce.


----------



## WahhWahh

Miami are screwed.

Why was Rondo guarding James?

How the hell was that a foul?


----------



## Brye

Hahahahahaha 

And back to Boston.


----------



## HardKoR

Wow both the Spurs and Heat are now down by one. The conference finals are epic.


----------



## YES YES YES !

YES YES YES ! the truth has set us free whoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo hahahaha south beach bitchs lebron looks like he still won't win a ring. I cant belive we won i thought we would lose this series 4-2 but wow how good of a performance was that Miami need help maybe they should get a New coach maybe Phil Jackson would have done a great job with this heat team. When it's tough Erik can't do shit.


----------



## Notorious




----------



## IncapableNinja

Notorious said:


>


:lol

Was that a kid hanging above the entrance or Spoelstra trudging behind the Miami players?


----------



## Oracle

Boston vs OKC would be a god awful series 

OKC would beat them in a sweep or 5 games 

to fast and to young


----------



## El Conquistador

ROFL


----------



## Brye

Hypnotiq said:


> Boston vs OKC would be a god awful series
> 
> OKC would beat them in a sweep or 5 games
> 
> to fast and to young


Not if Westbrook shoots 46 times a game.


----------



## Notorious




----------



## HeatWave

Bosh got that Dejuan Blair treatment in the 4th..Sad

Welp..Seeing vintage KG is awesome & the Garden(Yes) is gonna be off the chain


----------



## Keyblade




----------



## Zen

KG and Pierce!!!!!!

3-2


----------



## That Guy

Just saw the game, I think Heat will win the next one but Celtics afterwards to move on.


----------



## Notorious




----------



## HeatWave

Don't get put in a wheelchair legitimately Paul lol..



> . Wade, LeBron and Udonis could be overheard through training room doors having a heated discussion about breakdowns.


----------



## El Conquistador

Between Pierce's reaction after hitting the three and KG's boisterous trash talking after that dunk and huge block on LBJ's lay up in the later minutes of the 4th, I was quite amused.


----------



## Notorious

Oh ESPN...











The hits just keep on coming...


----------



## PGSucks

So, I caught bits of the game (mostly 3Q) at the gym. According to ESPN.com, LeBron looked gassed in the last 8 minutes. Of course, SportsCenter wouldn't show this. Would anyone like to confirm that notion?


----------



## StarzNBarz

Notorious said:


> Oh ESPN...


after thursday they will all get red X's.


----------



## PGSucks

And judging from the highlights, Pietrus had a great game. Looks like I just came down with foot-in-mouth disease


----------



## Myst




----------



## pryme tyme

lol @ Lebron. Every single year after he fails "Next year is lebron's year, don't worry". How many excuses and "next years" is this guy gonna get? He folds in the final minutes of a game like clockwork, pierce clowned him. heat have the best player in the NBA, Another top 5 player and a better bench the Boston. NO EXCUSES, Heat are just fail.


----------



## HeatWave

PGSucks said:


> So, I caught bits of the game (mostly 3Q) at the gym. According to ESPN.com, LeBron looked gassed in the last 8 minutes. Of course, SportsCenter wouldn't show this. Would anyone like to confirm that notion?


Possibly but clearly 2nd half Miami's intentions were to get Wade going..many times LeBron just stood around..He did play majority of the 2nd half so there were times when you see him settle or not get involved & think he's getting gassed especially after all the minutes he's logged so far guarding numerous positions, but still if that is/was the case, Miami should've done better job of using timeouts..Not to mention, nobody is fresh at this stage


Celtics big 3(or 4) are 9-0 in game 5's win series tied 2-2..wow


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Bron might've been gassed but he definitely looked passive. Boston went zone quite a bit in the second half and at times, Bron would just stand in the corner and not move, cut to the rim or attack the gaps in the zone. The few times he did, good things happened but for the most part, he just didn't look aggressive in those last 8 minutes.


----------



## WahhWahh

Miami/OKC would have been my ideal Finals series. Boston are a good team, but the match up of Heat/OKC is much more appealing.

Anyway, Boston will win the next game. Heat are gone.


----------



## Magic

Rondo played all 53 minutes in game 2 and was still producing at a ridiculous rate, so I hardly see how that can be used as an excuse for Lebron.


----------



## chronoxiong

With the Thunder taking Game 5 on the road, I guess Boston had to follow suit too and take Game 5 on the road. This is shocking. I thought that Chris Bosh being back was going to help the Heat go over even more. This goes to show that Erik Spoelstra needs to make a big adjustment in Game 6 or else, the Big Three are going to fail hard in Year 2 of not 3, not 4, not 5, not 6, not 7. You know, I'm actually kinda hoping for the Heat to make the Finals. I want to see them go against the Thunder to see Lebron vs Durant. Since it seems like we won't get to see Kobe vs Lebron, this is the next best matchup.


----------



## HeatWave

Spo said he didn't play Bosh in the 4th because "it would be unfair to him"...In the end, not playing Bosh was unfair to him


----------



## Notorious

Spoelstra is an idiot.

Did you hear his interview after the 3rd quarter when the Celtics took the lead?


----------



## WahhWahh

Didn't he say something like 'We'll be all good for the 4th quarter' or something?

Nice to see he has confidence, Miami did come back but weren't strong enough to hold Boston off.


----------



## Notorious




----------



## Notorious

Here are LeBron's stats in the last 5min of each game plus overtimes this series:

Game 1: 3pts, 0asts, 2rbs, 1-2fg, 1-2ft
Game 2: 6pts, 0asts, 1rb, 0-3fg, 6-6ft
Game 2 OT: 4pts, 1ast, 3rbs, 1-1fg, 2-4ft
Game 3: 0pts, 0asts, 0rbs, 0-2fg, 0-0ft, 1 to
Game 4: 4pts, 0asts, 0rbs, 1-3fg, 1-2ft (played 4min)
Game 4 OT: 0pts, 0asts, 0rbs, 0-2fg, 0-0ft, 1to (played 3min)
Game 5: 2pts, 0asts, 1rb, 1-3fg, 0-0ft

Totals in 31min: 19pts, 1ast, 7rbs, 2tos, 4-16fg, 10-14ft. Hes hit just 4fgs in 5 games + 2 overtimes.

Wade numbers

Game 1| 4 pts,2-2 FG, 1 to
Game 2| 9 pts,2-2 FG,5-8 FT,1 reb, 1 ast
Game 3| 2 pts,1-3 FG,2 reb
Game 4| 2 pts ,1-4 FG,2 reb,2 ast, 1 to
Game 5| 6 pts,2-5 FG,2-2 FT,1 reb
Overtimes included

Total: 23 pts, 8-17 FG,7-10 FT, 6 reb, 3 ast, 2 to


----------



## WahhWahh

Who cares about his stats in the last 5 mins? Everybody's quick to blame Lebron for Heats failures when he's virtually carried the entire team on his back for the entire season. Wade has missed 2 clutch shots, one that was wide open and nobody says shit.

Lebron haters gonna hate I guess.


----------



## Notorious

I'm not blaming LeBron for the Heat's failure but who gives a damn what he does in the first 43 minutes if he's gonna shoot a combined 4-16 in the 5 most important minutes. Every game except for game 1 has been a close game that was decided in the last 5 minutes. LeBron has missed clutch shots too, don't try to act like he hasn't. The guy is not a winner, you need to just accept it. He doesn't have the killer instinct.

Anyway, some draft news:
Sam Amick is reporting that the Cavs intend to select Harrison Barnes with the 4th pick. IMO they should draft Beal but it would be interesting to see how Irving/Barnes works.


----------



## Stojy

I'm esctatic, I thought Celtics were going to fall off this year.


----------



## Aid

Game 2 sticks out to me the most. Not only did he miss a layup to win the game before overtime, but after the rebound he missed the fadeaway shot. Then game 4 had him pass out of the shot with 2 seconds left. I've been cheering for the Heat the entire series, but the Heat have had too many chances to put this series away and win it. Bosh being hurt may have a lot to do with this, but LeBron certainly should share some of the blame as well as Wade. I don't know what is going to happen tomorrow at game 6, but I would love to see a Game 7 to see if LeBron can truly handle the pressure.


----------



## Irish Jet

Seriously pissed me off how much Van Gundy was fapping over Rondo last night when he really was playing awful at times. 

Rivers owned the fuck out of the Heat last night, they had no idea what to do when he went zone. James in particular look lost out there. 

Pietrus has been a fucking demon in this series, he killed it last night. Can't see any way back for the Heat, which amuses me.


----------



## Notorious

I watched First Take this morning for the SAS/Skip Bayless lulz.

Stephen A. Smith says that the Heat should trade Wade & Bosh for Kobe & Pau.


----------



## Headliner

Wow. 

lol at the Heat's coach talking about it wasn't fair to play Bosh in the 4th when Bosh wanted to play, and could of been the reason they won the game.

Fire this fuck.


----------



## kobra860

The coach is going to be fired unless they win the Finals (which won't happen).


----------



## Notorious

Headliner said:


> Wow.
> 
> lol at the Heat's coach talking about it wasn't fair to play Bosh in the 4th when Bosh wanted to play, and could of been the reason they won the game.
> 
> Fire this fuck.


I was puzzled when he said that and then in the postgame Bosh said he was feeling great and that he was ready to play.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

I'm on the Celtics wagon if Spurs lose. Don't hate OKC but I don't like losing money.


----------



## Notorious




----------



## MrMister

Notorious said:


> I was puzzled when he said that and then in the postgame Bosh said he was feeling great and that he was ready to play.


It wouldn't have mattered. It's just an excuse. Spoelstra does come off as a moron with his comments. THIS IS SOMETHING YOU CAN BUILD ON? Dude you face elimination. Building on stuff is what you do in the regular season.

I thought the Heat would fold, but really didn't see them folding to the Celtics.


----------



## HeatWave

> So, if 94.2% of teams up 2-0 advance, it means cumulative probability of OKC-Bos Finals was 0.3% -- that's 3-in-1,000





> . Miami's non-Big 3 went 8-27. Mgmt blame should be focused on Riley for doing such a crap job of filling out roster well before Spo





> . If Thunder win, they'll have beaten West's last three champions to reach NBA Finals. Elias says that's never happened


.........


----------



## CMWit

I really hate living in Boston, all we do is win, everything lol j/k. What an awesome series this has been, PP draining that 3 over Lebron was so clutch, "you're within 1 point?" "Not no more" Lechoke can't handle the C's my boys are a T-E-A-M whereas Miami is, well it's Miami, fingers crossed for a game 6 win, I don't know who I'd rather see in the finals couple of good storylines, if the Spurs we play against the man we missed out on (Duncan, lottery passed us by) or OKC and we have the Perk coming home storyline, well let's get by Miami first


----------



## Notorious

The Garden is gonna be insane tomorrow.


----------



## PRODIGY

A thunder celtic series would be interesting although I don't see it been much of a series just the point of Perk playing in the finals against the team that traded him.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

> Seriously pissed me off how much Van Gundy was fapping over Rondo last night when he really was playing awful at times.


he dominated the game at points even while shooting 3-15, made a ton of hustle plays and made the biggest play in the game by far so i don't see why JVG praising him is that outrageous.


----------



## Notorious

:lmao

http://blogs.miaminewtimes.com/riptide/2012/06/heat_choke_away_game_5_one_los.php


----------



## JM

Apparently there's rumors of the Raptors planning to send offers for Gay, Iggy and Granger. Granger please no.

I'm worried about cost though, I've heard that they'll be willing to part with the 8th, Davis and Calderon or Bargnani. That's too much for Granger DEFINITELY. The others it's debatable. I wouldn't hate it but I wouldn't love it.

They have to get Amir off the books this off-season and hopefully Calderon as well. I'm fine with Bargnani staying as I feel Jonas will offer much better support for his weak presence than anyone they've had recently. 

Also, Ray Allen signing with the Raptors would pretty much be the greatest day of my life as a Raptors fan. Not likely tho .


----------



## Notorious

Ray Allen wants to go play for the Knicks or Heat next year. He's pissed off at Celtic management for trying to trade him and him & Rondo hate each other now, apparently it's caused a little bit of locker room tension but I guess they deal with it on the court.

As for Toronto, Golden State is trying to do the same thing they're trying to do. As in, trade their picks for a player like Gay, Iggy, Granger or Josh Smith. So it'll be interesting to see if either one of them will be able to do it. Apparently Cleveland plans to pick Harrison Barnes at the #4 pick so I guess that's why GS is trying to trade their pick.


----------



## Alco

Allen is still my second favorite player after Paul Pierce. My heart doesn't want him to leave Boston but I guess it's inevitable and also favorable for the team as a whole.


----------



## JM

Iggy, Gay, ......................................................... , Granger would be my order. Gay is younger but Iggy is just so god damn talented at every aspect of the game. 

I can't see the Knicks or Heat being able to offer any more than veteran's minimum so maybe giving him more money will sway him. Not likely though. If they have a strong off-season it could help as well (making a trade, signing Nash). He's top 5 for me, as far as my favourite's of all time. Just love watching him shoot that rock.


----------



## Notorious

Next year will probably be Ray's last year so yeah I do see him signing for a 1 year, vet's min. deal in a place like Miami, NY or LAC. He wants to go to a contending team to ringchase, which is understandable there's nothing wrong with that.

JM what about guys like Josh Smith & Nicolas Batum (Who I think will get overpaid this offseason but whatever)?


----------



## Brye

I can't stand watching Josh Smith sometimes. He just makes so many stupid shots.

Batum is awesome though.


----------



## JM

Batum is restricted so it's in Portland's court but I love his game. I'm pretty sure Portland will do as much as possible to sign him. They have 40 million or so coming off the books so they will be able to afford him.

J-Smooth idk. I think he tries to do too much sometimes/doesn't play within himself. He's not capable of leading a team. He'd probably come after Granger on my want list, tbh.


----------



## Headliner

No idea why Rondo and Allen would hate each other. Rondo seems like the type to have issues with people moreso that Allen.

If it's true, I say go to NYC and reunite with Spike Lee. HE GOT GAME II.


----------



## Notorious

They haven't been getting along this season apparently also Ray became real pissed at Rondo because Rondo was the main guy encouraging Doc to start Avery Bradley at SG instead of him.


----------



## Brye

To be fair, I think Bradley was the right guy to start at the time. I figured Ray would be more accepting for a 6th man like role.


----------



## Notorious

He was. He is.

He fit in better with the starters at this point in his career, plus him & Rondo feed off of each other. He also unlike Ray can run fastbreaks with Rondo and benefiting Rondo, AB can switch over a guard the opposing PG and allow Rondo to guard the SG or vice versa they can switch. Best example was against San Antonio, AB guarded Parker and Rondo guarded Manu.

But most importantly the reason why Rondo wanted AB to start is because Avery's his new BFF on the Celtics, he replaced Perk.


----------



## Magic

JM said:


> Apparently there's rumors of the Raptors planning to send offers for Gay, Iggy and Granger. Granger please no.
> 
> I'm worried about cost though, I've heard that they'll be willing to part with the 8th, Davis and Calderon or Bargnani. That's too much for Granger DEFINITELY. The others it's debatable. I wouldn't hate it but I wouldn't love it.
> 
> They have to get Amir off the books this off-season and hopefully Calderon as well. I'm fine with Bargnani staying as I feel Jonas will offer much better support for his weak presence than anyone they've had recently.
> 
> Also, Ray Allen signing with the Raptors would pretty much be the greatest day of my life as a Raptors fan. Not likely tho .


I'd think he would be better off with Iggy than Gay as well because they already have enough scorers and Iggy is a good playmaker/defender/everything except free throws. Although Iggy is one of my favorite players so i'd rather him go to a contender than the Raptors.

I think they would also be fine if they got PJIII as he does show immense potential imo and his length would be a huge advantage for him over other SFs just like Durant.

lol at you wanting Ray. he would be good as a scorer off the bench but nothing else, but I guess he's one of your favorite players. NASH would be the greatest thing ever as I'd have a reason to watch all the Raptors' games. :mark:


----------



## Champ

25 year old rudy > 28 year old iguodala. like the trade if it involves shipping bargnani but I can see colangelo keeping the pick. lillard is a machine and so is beal. 

stay young and build like okc did.


----------



## Magic

Gay's youth and scoring is the only thing he has over Iggy, and he doesn't really score that efficiently at times. It depends if they want a make a run at the playoffs now or going to rebuild for another year, if they want a run now then they'll probably take Iggy.

I would still support them keeping their pick too since I do think Jones would be a great fit for them if he falls to them, but whatever. Bayless should be fine at PG.


----------



## jaw2929

Why is no one talking about the Playoffs?


----------



## Aid

Bayless would be fine at PG if he could stay healthy. He had a rough 2012. Toronto should try to get something for Calderon though while they still can.


----------



## Champ

he shoots the same percentage iggy does every season but he also has the clutch gene. doubt they'd draft pj3 if that's who you're referring to. guy doesn't have a motor.

regarding the east finals, it would be a shame to see the media jump on lbj if boston wins the series. he's averaging 30-9-5. one player can only do so much.


----------



## Notorious

The media shouldn't solely blame LeBron but LeBron has to get some blame for how poor he's played in crunch time. Like I said earlier who cares what you do in the first 43 minutes if you're just gonna lose the game for your team in the last 5 minutes?


----------



## HeatWave

Champ said:


> he shoots the same percentage iggy does every season but he also has the clutch gene. doubt they'd draft pj3 if that's who you're referring to. guy doesn't have a motor.
> 
> regarding the east finals, it would be a shame to see the media jump on lbj if boston wins the series. he's averaging 30-9-5. one player can only do so much.


It's pretty much confirmed Heat cant win this series if LeBron doesn't score 45+ next 2 games & one of the reasons he left Cleveland was because he was sick of putting up 30-9-5 and it not being good enough...LeBron plus Wade's emergence late bailed Miami out game 4 vs Indiana..I'm interested in seeing if Wade & Bosh can actually give LeBron breaks during the game by taking over earlier to keep him fresh down the stretch..As of late it's been LeBron setting the tone & Wade coming on late..May need to switch the philosophy


----------



## JM

Wesson said:


> I'd think he would be better off with Iggy than Gay as well because they already have enough scorers and Iggy is a good playmaker/defender/everything except free throws. Although Iggy is one of my favorite players so i'd rather him go to a contender than the Raptors.


I don't think the Raps are that far off being at least a top 4 team in the East if they can put together a line up like Nash/Iggy/Derozan/Bargnani/JONAS. Then you have a bench of Bayless/James Johnson. I'm hoping Amir gets amnestied and then the go after a vet free agent to finish off their bench (Humphries/Jamison/etc).

A part of me wants them to go after Lowry too who is probably going to be available but not at the expense of not having the pieces to get Iggy or Gay. 



> lol at you wanting Ray. he would be good as a scorer off the bench but nothing else, but I guess he's one of your favorite players. NASH would be the greatest thing ever as I'd have a reason to watch all the Raptors' games. :mark:


Ya it's just blind love at this point. Been a fan his whole career. Always considered him a class act too.



Champ said:


> 25 year old rudy > 28 year old iguodala. like the trade if it involves shipping bargnani but I can see colangelo keeping the pick. lillard is a machine and so is beal.
> 
> stay young and build like okc did.


Age doesn't really matter to me. It's not like Iggy is old. Iggy is a complete player. Gay is a streaky scorer. Iggy has sacrificed scoring over the years but has become a fantastic all round player. I think he's more capable of being a leader on a team that could lose their leader (Calderon).


----------



## Notorious

Iggy > Rudy Gay without a doubt.

The only knock Rudy Gay has on Iggy is FT shooting and clutchness.

Their shooting is a wash, Gay is the better mid-range shooter but Iggy is the better three point shooter.
Iggy is the much better defensive player also.
Gay can also be selfish and lose games for his team with his chucking.


----------



## BrahmaBull12

Who else got the Spurs tonight?


----------



## Perfect Poster

Notorious said:


> I'm not blaming LeBron for the Heat's failure but who gives a damn what he does in the first 43 minutes if he's gonna shoot a combined 4-16 in the 5 most important minutes. Every game except for game 1 has been a close game that was decided in the last 5 minutes. LeBron has missed clutch shots too, don't try to act like he hasn't. *The guy is not a winner, you need to just accept it. He doesn't have the killer instinct.*


That's just bullshit. Lebrons got Cavs like help and Wade right now. Spo was an idiot and should've let Bosh play in the 4th. Plus some of those guys (Battier, Chalmers) have to hit their open 3's.

Spo should be canned if they get eliminated. Just isn't the right coach for this team.


----------



## Notorious

LeBron is shooting 25% in the last 5 minutes of the 4th quarter in this series. I don't see why you guys are giving him a pass for this. There's no excuse.

But anyways JM, ESPN just confirmed that the Raptors are indeed shopping the 8th pick. They've even put it on the block requesting a veteran swingman in return. Reportedly, there's a chance the Raptors could acquire Rudy Gay without trading the pick.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

MOAR LULZ.


----------



## Magic

They could because the Grizzles are shopping Gay and are probably desperate to clear some cap room.

and notorious what's up with the sudden change of heart? I recall when I said things like that you would be on ****'s side and defend him. :kobe


----------



## Notorious

He proved me wrong.

I could see the Grizzlies trading Gay along with their #25 draft pick for DeRozan, Calderon, James Johnson and some future picks.

They make that trade then they could just let O.J. Mayo walk, re-sign Darrell Arthur & Marreese Speights, and then sign a FA to play SF.
Conley/Calderon
Allen/DeRozan
FA/Johnson
Randolph/Arthur
Gasol/Speights

Or they could re-sign Mayo, make him a starter and then move TA to SF.


----------



## Notorious

Accidental double post.


----------



## Magic

If the Cavs take Barnes...then he will still be around for the 5th pick...the Kings have the 5th pick...the kings love shooting guards...KINGS WILL COMPLETE THEIR STARTING LINE FILLED WITH SHOOTING GUARDS.

PG-Beal
SG-Thorton
SF-Evans
PF-Salmons
C-JIMMER


----------



## Notorious

The Kings picking Beal would be hilarious.


----------



## kobra860

Notorious said:


> I'm not blaming LeBron for the Heat's failure but who gives a damn what he does in the first 43 minutes if he's gonna shoot a combined 4-16 in the 5 most important minutes. Every game except for game 1 has been a close game that was decided in the last 5 minutes. LeBron has missed clutch shots too, don't try to act like he hasn't. The guy is not a winner, you need to just accept it. He doesn't have the killer instinct.


LeBron is the Peyton Manning of the NBA (without the Championship win).


----------



## Magic

yeah, too bad his choking is overblown considering he started getting shit done later in his career except his defense started(well it always did but..) letting him down. Lebron has a top SG with him and a top 5 PF, he has no excuses.


----------



## Notorious

It's not that Peyton was a choker, it's just those Patriots teams that he couldn't beat were just better.

WE NEED A GRONK SMILIE.


----------



## HeatWave

At this point I kinda trust Miami more than the Spurs..We've seen Miami take an L & recover..Spurs took an L & still haven't recovered..It's like the boxer with a glass jaw..1 hit & their done..I can't believe it, Spurs gotta show something tonight..Losing tonight may be a bigger blunder than last year


----------



## HeatWave

Spurs shall not lose tonight..It's illegal...Stern *gives Stern the nod* you know what time it is


----------



## pryme tyme

Perfect Poster said:


> That's just bullshit. Lebrons got Cavs like help and Wade right now. Spo was an idiot and should've let Bosh play in the 4th. Plus some of those guys (Battier, Chalmers) have to hit their open 3's.
> 
> Spo should be canned if they get eliminated. Just isn't the right coach for this team.


It's more on Lebron and Wade then Spo. Lebron's presence hurts Wade because it makes Wade not play HIS game, but instead look to get lebron involved to appease him. Miami has a better bench the Boston, can't blame the role players. Wade and Bron can co-exist, but they don't compliment eachother and that's one of the heat's biggest problems. Lebron hasn't been good enough, point blank. Spo isn't a great fit either but he can't play for them. lebron just isn't clutch, he doesn't have a killer instict, and he doesn't want the game to be on his shoulders. The great ones like Kobe and MJ do.


Lebron going all Harlem Globetrotters and showboating up 15 in game 1 shows just how immature he still is. He doesn't conduct himself like a 3x MVP, no wonder he can't win a title.


----------



## HeatWave

This is the Spurs team that Spurs fan saw in the commercial as they cringed at the sound of Mobb Deep playing in the background


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR

I hate the Thunder and Spurs equally its nice to see them beating up on each other like this. I dont care who wins the series but I want the Spurs to take this game 6.


----------



## Notorious

Apparently the Hornets are shopping the #10 pick but the only way to acquire the pick the other team must take back either Emeka Okafor or Trevor Ariza's contract.


----------



## HeatWave

> Stephen Jackson's playing like he did in Indiana...when he shot a gun in the parking lot of a strip club while fighting a man w/ a club foot


:lmao


----------



## HeatWave

3rd quarter = AWESOME


Yo refs, stop screwing with Captain Jack!!


----------



## IncapableNinja

Technical for taunting? 

PG ARA SUX.


----------



## HardKoR

Spurs need better defense if they expect to take this home. But KD is going off doesn't help either.

I really hope they do something about flopping next year an bullshit "drawn" fouls. OKC is getting some bs calls tonight, not saying the Spurs didn't get a couple too, its just these refs in general are getting worse.


----------



## Myst

The amount of flopping in the NBA is ridiculous. At this rate, 2K is gonna have to add a slider in their games for it.


----------



## HeatWave

OKC out flipping the Spurs has caused my head to spin..I don't know what to believe anymore


----------



## PGSucks

Kendrick Perkins...

EDIT: just dunked.


----------



## WahhWahh

PERKINS WITH DAT DUNK!

YES OKC!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

lol @ Spurs fucking this one up.


----------



## HardKoR

Wtf! Gah damn refs not calling fouls all of a sudden. Spurs screwed the pooch this series, I commend the Thunder for playing great fucking basketball these last four games.


----------



## Brye

Hopefully the Eastern series continues the trend of doing the same as the Western series tomorrow.


----------



## WahhWahh

WrestlingforEverII said:


> lol @ Spurs fucking this one up.


Why is it when a team loses they 'fucked it up'? Same goes for Miami. Why are the losers shunned by NBA fans? lol


----------



## kobra860

The refs were awful in the second half. Plus Harden needs to stop flopping.


----------



## PRODIGY

And people saying I was crazy for picking OKC to win this series. Looks like that nasty wore off huh Pop.


----------



## Brye

Usually when something like flopping gets brought up so much, you'd think it's being taken out of control but I honestly don't think it is anymore. It's happening so fucking often.

It's nowhere near some of the things I've seen in Soccer (I don't think it's as often there though), but still.


----------



## WahhWahh

I called OKC in 6 before the Series even started. I am so boss.

Uhh yeah, Boston don't really stand a chance. Pulling for Miami to make the comeback. OKC/Miami so good.


----------



## PRODIGY

Fisher going for another ring.


----------



## Myst

Happy for DFish and Durantula. Harden and Westbrook? Not so much.


----------



## Brye

WahhWahh said:


> I called OKC in 6 before the Series even started. I am so boss.
> 
> Uhh yeah, Boston don't really stand a chance. Pulling for Miami to make the comeback. OKC/Miami so good.


At this point I wouldn't really count out anyone. Boston supposedly didn't have a chance against The Heat either. Obviously they'd be the underdog but I wouldn't say they don't stand a chance.

I just don't want Westbrook with a ring.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

If Boston can close out tomorrow night ESPN will forget all about OKC winning tonight and Boston winning for that matter too.


----------



## WahhWahh

Harden is a class act. In fact, I like everybody on the OKC team. Serge Ibaka is a BOSS. D Fish has proven himself a perfect fit for this team. Perkins with DAT final dunk. Durant and Westbrook dominating.

Now just gotta hope this lights a fire into Miami.


----------



## Brye

I love Perk and Harden. Durant is pretty cool too and Ibaka is entertaining. Plus I'm a huge fan of Sefolosha. But I don't like Westbrook at all.


----------



## deadman18

Congrats to the artist formerly known as the Seattle SuperSonics!:durant3


----------



## PRODIGY

What has Westbrook done for all the disliking?


----------



## WahhWahh

Durant seems like a total nice guy. Not cocky or anything.

Harden seems like a quiet, cool, calm bloke.

Westbrook is young, cocky and flashy.

Perfect trio.


----------



## Brye

Legasee said:


> What has Westbrook done for all the disliking?


Not a fan of the way he plays. It's the same reason I'm not a fan of Josh Smith. He's certainly talented as fuck, I just don't like him or the way he fucking dresses post game. :side:


----------



## Myst

Damn. OKC has some GREAT fans.


edit: I just don't like Westbrook's game, he's a 2-guard stuck in a PG body. I love Harden's game though, just don't like the excessive flopping. He's Ginobili 2.0. KD is awesome though. He's a chill/relaxed superstar (thus far), in the same mold as DRose.


----------



## kobra860

Westbrook dresses like a cross between a clown and Urkel.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Legasee said:


> What has Westbrook done for all the disliking?


People don't like Westbrook because his personality is not as "laid back" as Durant like he's "suppose to be", as if the world can tell a man to change who he is. Fake people will label you as wholesome or an asshole and because Westbrook is so good he's been painted as a on team rival to Durant and this makes him the asshole out of the two because Durant is the laid back superstar that people love to see in commercials and stuff.


----------



## jaw2929

And the team formerly known as the Sonics go back to the NBA Finals for the first time since 1996. 










Don't worry Thunder, the Celtics are going to bring it to you guys and win #18 soon!


----------



## HeatWave

The choke job Spurs pulled is freakin epic..my my my..wow


----------



## Oracle

Might aswell give them the ring now 

i dont think Boston or Miami has a hope in hell beating OKC


----------



## Brye

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> People don't like Westbrook because his personality is not as "laid back" as Durant like he's "suppose to be", as if the world can tell a man to change who he is. Fake people will label you as wholesome or an asshole and because Westbrook is so good he's been painted as a on team rival to Durant and this makes him the asshole out of the two because Durant is the laid back superstar that people love to see in commercials and stuff.


Nah, that's funny and all but I just don't like the way he plays the game and he looks like a douche. He's a good player but I don't care for him.


----------



## Alco

I just can't see this team losing in the Finals. Not even if the Heat make a spectacular comeback. OKC, in my view, has a 85% chance at winning the ring and I'm probably underestimating it.


----------



## HeatWave

Free Throws OKC: 31 Spurs: 18

Duncan is making it known & will be fined


----------



## jaw2929

Alcoholic said:


> I just can't see this team losing in the Finals. Not even if the Heat make a spectacular comeback. OKC, in my view, has a 85% chance at winning the ring and I'm probably underestimating it.


Can't wait until Boston beats 'em for the 'chip.


----------



## Alco

jaw2929 said:


> Can't wait until Boston beats 'em for the 'chip.


as a celtics fan, i would want nothing more


----------



## Brye

Shocking, Westbrook with the hipster look again. ~___~


----------



## PGSucks

Kevin Durant in a movie?! That's a mix of Like Mike and Space Jam?


----------



## Zen




----------



## HeatWave




----------



## Zen

Can't believe they lost that 17 point lead.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

I love the ESPN commercials with the quotes beside the players. I think their more like subtitles... because no one can understand what the dumbasses are saying.


----------



## CamillePunk

Calvin Klein said:


> Can't believe they lost that 17 point lead.


I can. :durant I honestly fully expected the Thunder to come back in the second half and that's exactly what happened. They weren't going to get blown out at home.


----------



## cactus_jack22

wow remember when the spurs had just won 20 games and everyone was talking about how they didn't get enough respect. Than they get routed in game 3, that's ok they'll bounce back in game 4 and get control back, nope Thunder all the sudden look unbeatable heading to the finals..congrats to them. sorry to seattle fans on what could've been.


----------



## Joel Anthony

As sickening as the last 3 games have been, there is still a chance tonight to bring it back to Miami. Bosh has got to see time in the 4th tonight, no excuses. Wade has got to drive to the hoop more, go to the line, and make his fucking FT's. LeBron needs to step up in the 4th. And for the love of God, put a body on Garnett. I hope Joel sees some PT because he's the only man capable of at least pestering KG enough to make him EARN his buckets. He won't stop him, but he'll make him work harder than he seemingly has been. 20 fucking alley oops a game is not acceptable. Make him shoot J's and post you up, anything else is just free points.

Boston's bench has stepped up, no reason why they won't tonight. Miami bench has to play within themselves, and the role players just gotta invest more on D. Tonight has to be a LeBron/Wade/Bosh night. A few buckets by the other guys will help, but just stay home on D and don't make mistakes. No open looks tonight, please. At least not late in the 4th quarter.... yea? No? Maybe?

:gun::gun: LEGGO :gun::gun: Got a 24 pack on tap for the evening and will need every 1 of 'em... fucking LOVE games/situations like these believe it or not. Should be a fun one.


----------



## Joel

It's like half time leads doesn't mean shit in basketball. You can be 100 up and it'll still be a close ending.

Happy for Durant and Ibaka, but that's about it. Don't really like the rest. Especially that flopping cunt Harden.


----------



## IncapableNinja

Joel said:


> It's like half time leads doesn't mean shit in basketball. You can be 100 up and it'll still be a close ending.
> 
> Happy for Durant and Ibaka, but that's about it. Don't really like the rest. Especially that flopping cunt Harden.


:lol

That's one of the reasons I've found myself up at stupid o'clock watching DA HOOPS so often in the last 2/3 years. Momentum is so much easier to attain in basketball than in football.

I'd add D. Fish to the list of OKC players I can tolerate. He's slightly overbearing but he's old school. Durant and Ibaka seem like two of the most amicable sportsmen of all time.



Irish Jet said:


> Anyone who hates Harden is not a man.


Not a fan of the fella' but he was the subject of some amazing commentary.






<3 Steve Kerr.


----------



## Irish Jet

Anyone who hates Harden is not a man.

Knew when Durant hit that sick 3 to end the half that the Thunder would come back. Just something special about that team.

That technical on Jackson was sickeningly bad though.


----------



## Notorious

> When the Heat walked off the floor following their Game 5 loss to the Celtics, a young boy repeated shouted "Good job! Good effort!", which was picked up by ESPN's microphones.
> 
> The video went viral via YouTube and Twitter in the hours to follow.
> 
> The Miami Herald found the boy, a nine-year-old from Coral Gables named Jack Meyer.
> 
> "For those people who thought I was being sarcastic, you're wrong," Meyer said on Wednesday. "I was being enthusiastic. I was saying the truth. I would never hurt the Heat's feelings like that."
> 
> The loss put Miami on the verge of elimination.
> 
> "Based on their expressions, they didn't seem happy being beaten by four points. I wanted to cheer them up," he said. "I really meant it."
> 
> Meyer appears to be an eternal Heat optimist.
> 
> "The Miami Heat are real winners. It doesn't matter if they win or lose. In my heart they win every single game," Meyer said. "In my heart, every year they get the championship."


This kid is awesome :lmao


----------



## Alco

To be honest, while it was hilarious at the time, I find those kinds of stories heartwarming. There are too few "positive" fans out there, who support their team no matter what. Especially in Miami.


----------



## IMPULSE

i hope KJ and HONDO show up tonight


----------



## Notorious

Jeremy Lamb is a fucking idiot.


----------



## CMWit

IMPULSE said:


> i hope KJ and HONDO show up tonight


Fucking Mumbles never fails does he?


----------



## Notorious

IMPULSE said:


> i hope KJ and HONDO show up tonight


Oh god.

At least he was only off by one letter on the names though. :lmao


----------



## IMPULSE

what did lamb do?

he's great. KJ, HONDO, and donald sterns.


----------



## Notorious

He's dumb, like Wizards level stupid.


----------



## CMWit

at least Hondo played for the C's, KJ? This isn't the 93 Phoenix Suns!!


----------



## Notorious

> The Lakers will have few options to rebuild their team outside exploring trade scenarios, something Deron Williams is cognizant of as he enters the most important offseason of his career.
> 
> "I know they don't have any money to just go out and sign me. It'll have to be some kind of [trade]," Williams said Wednesday.
> 
> The Lakers eliminated his Utah teams in the 2008, 2009 and 2010 playoffs.
> 
> "I used to hate them. They pushed us out of the playoffs three years in a row," Williams said. "We'll see."


I might puke if the Lakers get another fucking superstar. The Nets would probably be dumb enough to do a Pau/D-Will S&T.


----------



## Magic

We deserve another superstar after Stern fucked us over just so he could rig the draft and sell the team.


----------



## Notorious

The Lakers trade was shitty for the Hornets anyway. I think it's messed up he vetoed the trade if that's what the Hornets wanted to do at first but the Clippers trade has worked out perfectly for them.


----------



## CMWit

Wesson said:


> We deserve another superstar after Stern fucked us over just so he could rig the draft and sell the team.





Notorious said:


> The Lakers trade was shitty for the Hornets anyway. I think it's messed up he vetoed the trade if that's what the Hornets wanted to do at first but the Clippers trade has worked out perfectly for them.


He did not screw th e Lakers, the rest of the owners screwed the Lakers, DS wanted the trade to go though but pressure from the remaining owners felt it did them a dis-service since they all own a portion of the Hornets, he had to veto the trade or risk having the remaining owners angry and making a stink


----------



## Titania

Hopefully the Celtics will be able to close out the Heat today. Since OKC has advanced, I want this series to be over today so Boston will have more left in the tank for the Finals. I expect the Heat to be hard to kill, though.


----------



## HeatWave

> . LeBron averages 29.7 pts in elimination games. That's 4th (min. 5 games) all-time. Jordan (31.3), Chamberlain (31.1) & Iverson (29.8)





> . Doc Rivers is 11-17 (.393) in career in closeout games. 3rd lowest % among the 28 coaches in history that have 15+ chances.





> . Celtics just practiced trophy presentation ceremony in case they win tonight.


........


----------



## Snothlisberger

Series should already be over, refs gave Game 2 to the Heat. I think the fouls were something like 41 called on the Celtics and 17 called on the Heat. Refs were literally wearing Heat jerseys during game 2. But Celtics should win Game 6 and send the Heat home, hopefully

Score prediction: 92-88


----------



## Notorious

Video comparing when the Celtics big 3 came together to Miami's big 3 when they came together.

http://www.csnne.com/basketball-bos...Two-Welcome-Parti?blockID=721064&feedID=10424


----------



## Magic

:lmao nice to see how classless the Heat are compared to the Celtics. In before someone defends their ridiculous hype up concert.


----------



## Notorious

Oh and HeatWave by the way it was the Celtics arena workers that practiced the trophy presentation not the Celtics team.

Oh and also HeatWave the Celtics are 9-2 in closeout games at home in the Big 3 era. And those two losses were against the Magic in 2009 & 10.


----------



## Snothlisberger

HeatWave:

Nice job quoting random worthless statistics. Doc Rivers is 11-17 but the Celtics since the Big 3 were formed are 9-2 in close-outs game. So much for that...

LeBron may be 4th but, uh, how many of those games did his teams actually win? Mavs last year? Celtics 2 years ago? ya....

And as for the trophy celebration, well, I guess if your superstitious that means something. But in the real world it has nothing to do with anything


----------



## Notorious

Oh and HeatWave LeBron's teams are also 2-6 overall in games in which the opponent has a closeout opportunity.

See anybody can post meaningless facts.


----------



## Perfect Poster

Why was Pierce showing off his jersey in their PC when he already spent a few years on the team?


----------



## StarzNBarz

Notorious said:


> Video comparing when the Celtics big 3 came together to Miami's big 3 when they came together.
> 
> http://www.csnne.com/basketball-bos...Two-Welcome-Parti?blockID=721064&feedID=10424


Terrific video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Notorious

I guess to present them as the Big 3.


----------



## HeatWave

Only if you all was as hurt when I posted that fact about OKC going through last 3 West champs or Boston big 3 being undefeated in game 5's...only if


----------



## HeatWave

Would be sweet to see Boston win tonight, but can we PLEASE get a game 7?


----------



## Notorious

I wonder when Paul Pierce is gonna decide to show-up.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Bron is on fire and doing it in various ways.


----------



## Irish Jet

LeBron in just shit crazy good mode right now.


----------



## HeatWave

LeBron may score 50 & Miami still lose due to no Wade


----------



## Perfect Poster

Lebron might need to play this good all game just so they win by 4-6...


----------



## Irish Jet

Can't see the Celtics pulling a Thunder. If this lead gets to 20 then it's over. They don't have the offense to come back.


----------



## Myst

LeBron is gong insane. Anyone seen Wade though? I thought he was gonna play tonight. 




IF Miami loses this series, it's Wade/someone else's fault. Can't put it all on LeBron, he's been consistently good/great/unbelievable the entire playoffs.


----------



## chronoxiong

Lebron is in beast mode right now. Lord have mercy. 30 points in the first half!!!!!


----------



## HeatWave

Larry Hughes is the Iceberg & LeBron is the Titanic..


----------



## Magic

Myst said:


> LeBron is gong insane. Anyone seen Wade though? I thought he was gonna play tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF Miami loses this series, it's Wade/someone else's fault. Can't put it all on LeBron, he's been consistently good/great/unbelievable the entire playoffs.


4/16 in the last 5 minutes of the siers/overtimes combined in the series. Ya, maybe if he wasn't the biggest choker in the sport they would have already won the series. Like notorious said, you can be great for 43 minutes, but if you shit the bed in the last 5 then it all means nothing.


----------



## Notorious

A combined 7 points for the Celtics outside of Rondo, KG, & Bass.


----------



## Shazayum

Dat bass


----------



## Brye

Think Van Gundy shed tears after that technical. He's such a bitch. :lmao


----------



## Oracle

Game 7


----------



## Bushmaster

i would have thought Miami was gonna get blown out. was playing the scenario in 2k12 and i kept getting destroyed. maybe cuz the computer is fucking OP when its on Hall of Fame or maybe i suck lol. Miami finally getting a huge lead.


----------



## Notorious

Well Boston I'm proud of you for what you've done this year. We had a great year, unfortunate it had to end this way but it's all good.

Had a losing record at All-Star break but finished the season strong and made it to the ECF's. Miami just wanted it more I guess.
Rondo, continue improving and shutting all the haters up one game at a time.
Ray Allen, fuck you and I hope I never see you in a Celtics uniform again.
Paul Pierce, I hope you retire you have nothing left to give this team.
Brandon Bass, initially I hated you but you grew on me. I hope you stick around with the C's for a couple more years.
Kevin Garnett, my hats off to you man. Every one (Including me), said at the beginning of the season that you were done and you had nothing left in the tank. You turned that around by leading the Celtics to a #1 defense and being the overall best player during a deep playoff run. Thank you on this great season.
Keyon Dooling, I hated you for the entire regular season but you won me over in the playoffs. Your leadership during the playoffs was great, as well as your defense and you were a great spark off the bench.
Avery Bradley, I initially thought you were another one of Danny's draft busts but you have proven yourself to be an elite defensive player, a pretty good shooter and I hope moving forward you remain with this team in the long run.
Mickael Pietrus, you were very inconsistent on offense but I love the defense you brought to the team this season. You recovered from a really bad injury but you were a good piece for the team.
Greg Stiemsma, you have a lot of work to do this offseason. I hope you come back next year but you should never touch the rotation unless there's 12 injuries.

To conclude...fuck you Ray Allen.

You may say it's a bit premature but there's no way the Celtics win a game 7 in Miami. No way, I hope I'm wrong but there's a 0.00000000001% chance I'm wrong.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

Celtics had there chance but now it's going to be a huge STAR POWER finals with OKC\Miami.


----------



## PRODIGY

Myst said:


> IF Miami loses this series, it's Wade/someone else's fault. Can't put it all on LeBron, he's been consistently good/great/unbelievable the entire playoffs.



Know some people gonna hate you for whatever you do.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

Notorious said:


> To conclude...fuck you Ray Allen.


Can you explain this? I realize he didn't have the most impressive series but for god sakes he's 36 years old and played basically on one leg this entire series.


----------



## StarzNBarz

Fuck everything.


----------



## StarzNBarz

fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

Welp. Game 7 it is.

Great performance from James


----------



## HeatWave

LeBron's performance tonight better than Game 5 Detroit?


----------



## Notorious

JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> Can you explain this? I realized he didn't have the most impressive series but for god sakes he's 36 years old and played basically on one leg this entire series.


He was shit when he was healthy. One of the most overrated players in the NBA, can't play defense to save his life, can't dribble a basketball, can't do shit but shoot three's and hit FT's.

He's no different than James Jones, Daequan Cook, Matt Bonner, Steve Novak and all those other guys who can hit three's and do nothing else.


----------



## Oracle

Notorious said:


> Well Boston I'm proud of you for what you've done this year. We had a great year, unfortunate it had to end this way but it's all good.
> 
> Had a losing record at All-Star break but finished the season strong and made it to the ECF's. Miami just wanted it more I guess.
> Rondo, continue improving and shutting all the haters up one game at a time.
> Ray Allen, fuck you and I hope I never see you in a Celtics uniform again.
> Paul Pierce, I hope you retire you have nothing left to give this team.
> Brandon Bass, initially I hated you but you grew on me. I hope you stick around with the C's for a couple more years.
> Kevin Garnett, my hats off to you man. Every one (Including me), said at the beginning of the season that you were done and you had nothing left in the tank. You turned that around by leading the Celtics to a #1 defense and being the overall best player during a deep playoff run. Thank you on this great season.
> Keyon Dooling, I hated you for the entire regular season but you won me over in the playoffs. Your leadership during the playoffs was great, as well as your defense and you were a great spark off the bench.
> Avery Bradley, I initially thought you were another one of Danny's draft busts but you have proven yourself to be an elite defensive player, a pretty good shooter and I hope moving forward you remain with this team in the long run.
> Mickael Pietrus, you were very inconsistent on offense but I love the defense you brought to the team this season. You recovered from a really bad injury but you were a good piece for the team.
> Greg Stiemsma, you have a lot of work to do this offseason. I hope you come back next year but you should never touch the rotation unless there's 12 injuries.
> 
> To conclude...fuck you Ray Allen.
> 
> You may say it's a bit premature but there's no way the Celtics win a game 7 in Miami. No way, I hope I'm wrong but there's a 0.00000000001% chance I'm wrong.


The best parts where the Ray Allen and Paul pierce bashing


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

Notorious said:


> He was shit when he was healthy. One of the most overrated players in the NBA, can't play defense to save his life, can't dribble a basketball, can't do shit but shoot three's and hit FT's.
> 
> He's no different than James Jones, Daequan Cook, Matt Bonner, Steve Novak and all those other guys who can hit three's and do nothing else.


I assume you are talking about the old beat up 36 year old Ray Allen? Because you don't become the alltime leader in 3pointers EVER by just being one dimensional. When he was with Seattle and Bucks he had an all around game but obviously his game has been reduced due to age. He still had a couple great years for Boston. They wouldn't have went to the finals twice with Daequan Cook starting that's for damn sure.


----------



## Bushmaster

Ray Allen is a Legend. if the team were 5 Ray Allen's i would be a Celtics fan. He is up there in age. Only reason he has struggled though is cuz of the injury. He has had a healthy career really. When he was healthy he was the only member of the big 3 scoring consistently. 

Miami can still lose game 7 though. James had an epic game which saved them and Boston hasnt been playing great today at all. Anything can happen for sure especially when you have Pierce.


----------



## Svart

This is like watching a child's teeball game, with that lone parent out in the bleachers. This crowd is just out of it.


----------



## Notorious

JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> I assume you are talking about the old beat up 36 year old Ray Allen? Because you don't become the alltime leader in 3pointers EVER by just being one dimensional. When he was with Seattle and Bucks he had an all around game but obviously his game has been reduced due to age. He still had a couple great years for Boston. They wouldn't have went to the finals twice with Daequan Cook starting that's for damn sure.


I'm not talking about 2008 Ray Allen or 2004 or 1998 Ray Allen. I'm talking about 2012 Ray Allen, even when he was healthy he was shit. He is nothing more than a three point shooting role player like a Steve Kerr, Steve Novak, Daequan Cook.


----------



## Magic

NOTORIOUS-the most bipolar fan by far in this thread. :kobe


----------



## Notorious

Actually no I've hated Ray Allen for months now.

I'm being honest. The Celtics have no chance to win game 7. Even if we play good the refs will job us so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Snothlisberger

Series should already be over. Hate NBA refs.


----------



## Magic

I hope you're not referring to game 2 again because they were just as bad for the Heat in game 3.


----------



## HeatWave

BI-PO-LAR *clap clap clap* BI-PO-LAR *clap clap clap*

Game 7...Ah, we need some drama & we're getting it..


----------



## Notorious

So am I supposed to lie and pretend like the Celtics are gonna blow out the Heat by 90 points in game 7?

Fuck outta here.


----------



## HeatWave

Boston is truly frustrating....They HATE the easy way & it comes back to bite them sometimes..Blew 3-2 lead vs Lakers, 3-2 lead vs Magic & about to blow this one..sheesh


----------



## HeatWave

Someone threw a drink on LeBron..*Has Detroit Palace flashbacks*


----------



## Svart

Not a surprising game from Lebron. Anyone who followed him when he was with the Cavs should know this.


----------



## Bushmaster

well today was Lebron's lucky great game like Rondo has. Yeah Lebron has a way better jumper than Rondo but his game is driving to the basket. He wont shoot this well again unless most of his baskets are in the paint or at the line.


----------



## HeatWave

9 of LeBron's first 10 shots were in the paint so it's obvious plan is to start inside, get hot, then expand


----------



## Titania

What an amazing performance by Lebron! He's such a gifted athlete. I loved how the Celtic fans cheered for their team during the last couple of minutes of the game. Nice way to send them off to Miami even though their team was wiped out tonight. I don't like Boston's chances on Saturday but hopefully they'll somehow be able to pull out a victory. No more cold streaks, please.


----------



## Notorious

Titania said:


> What an amazing performance by Lebron! He's such a gifted athlete. *I loved how the Celtic fans cheered for their team during the last couple of minutes of the game.* Nice way to send them off to Miami even though their team was wiped out tonight. I don't like Boston's chances on Saturday but hopefully they'll somehow be able to pull out a victory. No more cold streaks, please.


Possibly my favorite moment of the season.

I felt bad for those fans, the Garden was rocking in the 1st half it's a shame this team came out with that type of effort. Especially sad considering that was likely the last time we'll ever see the Big 3 play in the Garden barring a miracle upset in Miami.


----------



## Bushmaster

when Boston gets blown out they end up having a good close game next. i dont see the Heat winning easily again though. I always thought they were the better team but havent been playing well at all. D Wade shot terribly and Bosh still isnt 100% so they can get better but so can the Celtics cuz Pierce and KG will shoot better for sure.


----------



## Notorious

Oh god, this guy :lmao

Skip Bayless ‏@RealSkipBayless

Lower expectations, Heat as "underdogs," most ppl thinking Boston big - LeBron goes off. Predictable. But NOW the pressure returns.


----------



## OML

Lebron proving he is the best in the world!!!!!


----------



## Bushmaster

Skip Bayless is the definition of hater. Maybe Lebron did something to him.

I love listening to Boston radio after a loss. ppl saying worse loss in 50 years of watching the Celtics, Pierce is done etc. I swear the other day everyone was loving Pierce. lol even saying they need a new coach.


----------



## Notorious

This is definitely the worst loss since Game 7 of the 2010 Finals.


----------



## Bushmaster

ppl are actually calling and blaming the refs and talking shit about Doc Rivers. Lebron just played a Lebron game, its why he is the best in the NBA. he doesnt need 35 shots to score 45 points but has dbl digit rebounds and 5 assists.


----------



## StarzNBarz

Doc: "They're not just going to pack for [Saturday]. They're going to bring suits for Tuesday, & they're going to bring suits for Thursday."

keep the faith. go celtics.


----------



## Titania

Notorious said:


> Possibly my favorite moment of the season.
> 
> I felt bad for those fans, the Garden was rocking in the 1st half it's a shame this team came out with that type of effort. Especially sad considering that was likely the last time we'll ever see the Big 3 play in the Garden barring a miracle upset in Miami.


I felt sorry for the crowd as well but I don't blame the Celtics for the loss because I think it was just one of those nights where nothing was going to go their way. The shots Garnet was making last game weren't going in. Rondo was off with his passes. They were missing all their 3-point shots. Their bench wasn't doing well. Sometimes that just happens. As much as I'm sure they wanted to defeat the Heat, they just couldn't make their baskets. The Big Three looked tired which isn't a surprise given their age and how hard they've had to battle to get this far. Lebron played like a King and they couldn't stop him then Wade got hot in the last quarter.


----------



## Bushmaster

man i love Stephen A Smith lol. He can go hard on Lebron just as hard as Bayless but when credit is due he delivers it for sure unlike Skip.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction




----------



## Titania

StarzNBarz said:


> Doc: "They're not just going to pack for [Saturday]. They're going to bring suits for Tuesday, & they're going to bring suits for Thursday."
> 
> keep the faith. go celtics.


This is why Doc Rivers is such a great coach.


----------



## Notorious

I love Doc having faith but I wish I could say the same. I just don't. I think it's over. Even if we play good every call will go the Heat's way, we can't beat them 5 vs. 8.


----------



## That Guy

I wasn't home last night, anyone care to fill me in what happened last night?


----------



## HeatWave

> To be fair, Dan Gilbert deserves props for being able to hit LeBron with a drink from that distance.


:lmao


----------



## HeatWave

The Bad Guy said:


> I wasn't home last night, anyone care to fill me in what happened last night?


Go to YouTube & type in LeBron ECF Game 5 vs Detroit and visualize LeBron in a Heat uniform


----------



## Magic

Can't even imagine how pissed Lebron was there. That's just classless by that fan. Do they want another malace in the palace? Fuck, if you're scared of what Ron would do to you then you would probably kill yourself before Lebron could get to you.


----------



## HeatWave

LeBron isn't about that life...He'd flop :lmao

I need to find that video of that fan walking onto the court at MSG & dapping LeBron before getting dragged out by the police


----------



## Notorious

The whole Malice in the Palace would've never happened if Ron wasn't scared of Ben Wallace.

A fan throws an empty cup at him, he's ready to charge in the stands but yet Ben Wallace shoves him on the ground, throws a headband and a towel at him (Which are both pretty much the same weight as an empty plastic cup) but he does nothing to Ben.

And LeBron would never fight a fan, just like HeatWave said that's not the type of person LeBron is. I could never see LeBron fighting a player let alone a fan. He just doesn't seem like that type of guy.


----------



## Bushmaster

cant wait for that Dream Team special on NBA tv. im so amped for US basketball and seeing how all these superstars play. Theres a 10 minute highlight vid of 08 and seeing guys like Wade, Kobe, Lebron, Howard etc play together was amazing.


----------



## Notorious

I love Team USA hoops.

My favorite sports team in the world, I'm ready to win the gold again. Have a bad feeling that LeBron & Wade are gonna pull out if the Heat lose in the Finals. But even if they do I think we'll still win gold.

Also heard this is the last year Coach K will coach the team and that he might not even coach this year and that the leading candidate to replace him is Pop.


Some more proof of how dumb Jeremy Lamb is: http://www.csnnw.com/pages/video?PID=FEeMpB-oNBfHWRqNpoz2FV65Bbj9eCVZBJRamtI


----------



## Magic

:lmao he was either joking or has never watched the NBA. there is nothing wrong with the latter, unless of course you're planning to play in the nba.


----------



## Notorious

He's not joking, if you watched the draft combine yesterday you would've saw the interview ESPN did with him, he is really dumb.

Ladies and gentlemen, I present Nick Young 2.0.


----------



## Joel Anthony

SoupMan Prime said:


> cant wait for that Dream Team special on NBA tv. im so amped for US basketball and seeing how all these superstars play. Theres a 10 minute highlight vid of 08 and seeing guys like Wade, Kobe, Lebron, Howard etc play together was amazing.


I'm not a big fan of pros in the Olympics. I like seeing the youngsters play. I can barely stand the All Star game, let alone seeing ALL of them on one team. The Dream Team was special though because it's the best "team" ever assembled. 

Back to that 08' run.. Wade was spectacular. Came off the bench and led the team in scoring, sparked big runs with key steals; great defense. Led them to victory in the Gold game. That run had me thinking for a while [and still do] that Wade would excel in a Manu type / 6th man role coming off the bench to better compliment LeBron who needs the ball in his hands every trip. Could see it down the road as Wade gets older.


----------



## Notorious

Amazing article by Bill Simmons on last night's game:


> You know what happened by now. LeBron strolled out with a creepy look on his face, a relaxed, detached expression that said … well … we didn't know. Was he pissed off? Had he checked out? Had he finally turned on his teammates? He was barely interacting with them, lost in his own little world, like he was wearing headphones we couldn't see. He was definitely playing hard, but you couldn't interpret what the overall vibe meant. Was this like a Dwight Howard thing? Like, "I'm here to do my job, and I'm going to try hard, just know that I'm here because I have to be?" Had the pressure finally broken him? Was he feuding with Wade? What was his agenda?
> 
> And then … the shots started going in. Swish. Swish. Swish. It's like Miami realized, "Oh yeah, the Celtics don't have anyone who can guard LeBron James," and more important, LeBron realized it. He stopped worrying about sharing the ball, getting teammates involved, swinging it to the open man, being liked. Maybe LeBron said to himself, "**** it, I'm playing all 48 minutes, I'm scoring at least 50 points, and if we still blow this game, nobody can blame me." Maybe he said, "Wade already has a ring, it's time to get mine." Maybe someone (Wade?) said to him, "Enough with this me-then-you-then-me crap, it's your team, hog the ball, do your thing and take us home." Maybe Game 5's embarrassing defeat, as well as the humiliating "Good Job, Good Effort" kid and 36 hours of "Should they break up the Heat?" stories pissed him off. Maybe Worldwide Wes gave him an awesome pregame speech along the lines of the chef from Vision Quest.
> 
> I don't know what happened. I just know the shots wouldn't stop going in. After about the fifth dagger in a row (he made 10 straight), the crowd started groaning on every make — shades of Philly's Andrew Toney ripping our hearts out 30 years ago. If you've ever been in the building for one of those games, you know there isn't a deadlier sound. He single-handedly murdered one of the giddiest Celtics crowds I can remember. Thirty points in the first half. Thirty! All with that blank look on his face. It was like watching surveillance video of a serial killer coldly dismembering a body and sticking the parts in the fridge. Only we were right there.
> 
> You can't imagine what this was like to witness in person. I know Michael Jordan had similarly astonishing games, and others, too, but not with stakes like that. This wasn't just an elimination game. This was LeBron James's entire career being put on trial … and it only took an hour for him to tell the jury, "Go home. I'm one of the best players ever. Stop picking me apart. Stop talking about the things I can't do. Stop holding me to standards that have never been applied to any other NBA player. Stop blaming me for an admittedly dumb decision I never should have made. Stop saying I'm weak. Stop saying that I don't want to win. Stop. Just … stop."
> 
> As a Celtics fan, I was devastated. As a basketball fan, I appreciated the performance for what it was. One of the greatest players ever was playing one of his greatest games ever. He swallowed up every other relevant story line. Needless to say, the Celtics couldn't match him — especially Pierce, who's worn down from four weeks of battling Andre Iguodala, Shane Battier and LeBron on one leg and appears to be running on fumes of his fumes' fumes at this point. The fans were so shell-shocked that many (including me and my father) filed out with three minutes remaining, not because we were lousy fans, not to beat the traffic, but because we didn't want to be there anymore. We wanted to get away from LeBron. He ruined what should have been a magical night. We never really had a chance to cheer, swing the game, rally our guys, anything. He pointed a remote control at us and pressed "MUTE." It was like being in a car accident. LeBron James ran over 18,000 people.


----------



## JSL

Lebron had a great game against the Celtics, but Game 7 is going to be a challenge. I dont think Boston is going to sit back and get destroyed again.


----------



## Joel Anthony

I wouldn't mind seeing them get destroyed again. 

LeBron will be LeBron. Wade will show his ass tonight, VINTAGE D-Wade on tap. Spo may go to Bosh early to get him going, a 15/10ish performance but don't be surprised if Bosh puts a bigger imprint on the game. Role players will feed off the crowd; big game from Chalmers, Miller and Battier in the works. James Jones could be an x-factor if he gets going. Cole has been solid. Haslem needs to hit his open looks. If Spo unleashes the God Joel.. Garnett better pray for forgiveness. Crowd better be fucking HYPED and get their asses up off their feet EARLY and OFTEN. We need a HUNGRY MIAMI crowd tonight, not that South Beach diet shit.

If we box out, clog the lanes, play Garnett tough and body him, regulate either Allen or Pierce to a minimal game and not let Rondo beat us with his amazing self... I see a beatdown. Otherwise, a close one that will fall on LeBron to be clutch late...


----------



## WahhWahh

LEBRON JAMES.

Fuck the haters. What a player.


----------



## Notorious

I'm no conspiracy theorist but like I've said before certain just looks suspicious to me.
- NBA.com is already selling OKC Beat the Heat T-shirts.
- On NBA.com's mainpage there is an article saying Pretty please, begging the "basketball gods" to let the Heat win for "true NBA fans." Saying the Celtics are "in the way".
- The referees for game 7 are Joey Crawford, Scott Foster and some other scrub.


----------



## kobra860

It's a well known fact that the NBA is rigged. Celtics aren't winning tonight no matter what.


----------



## Joel

Notorious said:


> I'm no conspiracy theorist but like I've said before certain just looks suspicious to me.
> - NBA.com is already selling OKC Beat the Heat T-shirts.
> *- On NBA.com's mainpage there is an article saying Pretty please, begging the "basketball gods" to let the Heat win for "true NBA fans." Saying the Celtics are "in the way".*
> - The referees for game 7 are Joey Crawford, Scott Foster and some other scrub.


I couldn't believe that shit was on their official homepage.


----------



## JSL

Yeah this type of stuff ruins the game, and i doubt the Celtics will got 1/14 from 3 point range again. but why is nba.com selling OKC beat Heat shirts though? I find that to be odd...


----------



## Brye

Stop breaking the fourth wall, NBA.


----------



## HeatWave

kobra860 said:


> It's a well known fact that the NBA is rigged. Celtics aren't winning tonight no matter what.


But Celtics are 10-1 in their last 11 games that Mike Callahan is a ref in. But you're right, last thing Stern wants is to give the Celtics a shot at their 18th title


----------



## Notorious

Yep and Heat-Thunder is obviously gonna make the most money.

It's the perfect storyline for Commissioner Stern. You have the big-city team that everyone loves to hate, who also happen to be by far the biggest draws in the NBA led by the biggest heel in the NBA facing off against a young, up-and-coming, small-town fan favorites led by the biggest face in the NBA.


----------



## Irish Jet

I would love to hit Stern over the face with a shovel. Just once.

Fucking game clashes with the Pacquaio fight.


----------



## Zen

Looking forward to today! Game 7 Boston/Heat and Pacman vs bradley


----------



## HeatWave

Irish Jet said:


> I would love to hit Stern over the face with a shovel. Just once.
> 
> Fucking game clashes with the Pacquaio fight.


Arum already came out and said they will not fight till game is over


----------



## IMPULSE

first take should hope lebron loses. the material would be hilarious. 

that's the only reason why espn would want the heat to lose. the heat/thunder is money and if the thunder win they get established as a draw.


----------



## Chismo

Can't fucking stand either team, but I'm rooting for Celtics tonight. I strongly dislike Heat and LeBron.


----------



## Oracle

im rooting for miami because Miami vs OKC would be much better to watch


----------



## Brye

I find it hard to trust the NBA.

Really pulling for the Celts tonight. Don't care what the chances are against OKC but at least that would mean there's a chance that LeBron and Westbrook don't get a ring. Plus as a Celts fan, it'd be wonderful to see #18. :side:


----------



## Notorious

I don't see what people see so intriguing about Miami/OKC.

Will be nothing but isos and free throws.


----------



## Perfect Poster

Maybe the fact that it's 3 of the 5 best players in the game today, it has the ultimate bad guys against the team hard to root against. It would draw huge, with only Heat/Lakers possibly topping it in ratings.


----------



## Notorious

Well I agree on that part about why it's gonna draw so many people.

But I'm talking about from a quality standpoint. If that does end up being the series, the only thing I'm looking forward to is the always amazing Oklahoma City crowd. The games will be nothing but isos and FT's just like I said.

Btw who's the third person in 3 of the 5 best players? It sure as hell isn't Wade or Westbrook.


----------



## Magic

the hype would be good, but like notorious said, it would be a game filled with free throws.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

It's KD vs Bron though. Everyone wants a match up between the two best players especially when they'll guard each other for the most part.


----------



## Notorious

I wouldn't be surprised LeBron doesn't guard Durant that much.

It'll be just like against the Knicks & Celtics with Melo & Pierce being guarded by Shane Battier. And if LeBron didn't complain about guarding David West after game 2 against Indy, Battier would've guarded Granger for the whole series.

Whether LeBron guards Durant or not boils down to two things:
A. If Spo starts Bosh & Haslem or Turiaf
B. If LeBron doesn't want to guard Ibaka when he & Battier are on the court.


----------



## Perfect Poster

Yeah Wade's still a boarderline top 5, despite his shit series.


----------



## Notorious

I put LeBron, Durant, Dwight, CP3, Rose, Deron & maybe Kobe ahead of him.


----------



## HeatWave

Game 7 & Bosh coming off the bench..Unbelievable..smh


----------



## Notorious

Spoelstras gonna Spoelstra.


----------



## Perfect Poster

Notorious said:


> I put LeBron, Durant, Dwight, CP3, Rose, Deron & maybe Kobe ahead of him.


1st 3 I agree with, CP3 I'd probably put there, Rose has more injury issues than Wade, Kobe's past his prime, and Wade is more of a complete player than Deron.


----------



## Notorious

Rose just had an injury-riddled season. Before this season, he had only missed 6 games in his 3 year career including two 81 game seasons. Wade has never had an 80 game season. I just think Rose was a victim of the condensed season.


----------



## Perfect Poster

Rose plays a similar style of game like that of Wade though, and with LBJ there Wade doesn't have to be the main facilitator anymore.


----------



## Notorious

Rose is much more explosive than I remember Wade being.

Also a much better shooter than Wade at this point in his career.

The only thing I'd give Wade over Rose is his defense and shot-blocking.


----------



## HeatWave

Don't care who wins, just want to be entertained


----------



## Zen

Who hype for this game?


----------



## Notorious

More nervous than hyped.

Game 6 took all my confidence away.


----------



## HeatWave

Wade playing tonight?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Calvin Klein said:


> Who hype for this game?


Not really. I think Miami is going to blow them out again


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Boston gonna win 104-97.

Don't book it though.


----------



## Zen

Manny Pacquiao will hold fight until after Celtics game

Manny is a Celtics fan


----------



## StarzNBarz

Well.............................................................

here we go.

Won't check in during the game but after i'll either be sad. or really happy.

Go celtics.


----------



## Chismo

Ray Allen's shot was fucking incredible. KG is doing good.


----------



## Zen

Yeaa buddy Ray!


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Celtics look good thus far. I really hope they don't win this shit.

Rondo misses more breakaway layups than anyone in history lol


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Sometimes Rondo tries to be way too crafty for his own good. It's as if he's scared of drawing contact to get to the line and ends up trying to hit lay ups from a really tough angle.


----------



## Zen

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Sometimes Rondo tries to be way too crafty for his own good. It's as if he's scared of drawing contact to get to the line and ends up trying to hit lay ups from a really tough angle.


Agree with you there.


----------



## HeatWave

JESUS SHUTTLESWORTH!!!!!!!


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Brandon Bass is one of the more underrated players in the league.


----------



## Magic

no he's not.


----------



## Alco

those early calls on KG will come to bite us in the ass.


----------



## HeatWave

KG vs Perkins Illegal Screen-a-thon may be canceled


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Wesson said:


> no he's not.


Compelling argument. Allow me to type an equally compelling retort

Yes he is.


----------



## Joel

DAT BASS :datass


----------



## Alco

Second quarter getting owned by... Bass? Like, seriously?


----------



## HeatWave

Larry Hughes playing a big role tonight I see


----------



## Zen

11 point lead come on!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

wtf? That's a foul on Pierce

now a blatant push off that they miss. come on refs


----------



## HeatWave

Ref you suck chant :lmao


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

That's just beautiful


----------



## Chismo

Those two fouls by KG were bullshit. Fucking refs.


----------



## Irish Jet

Who needs Durant vs Lebron when you have Durant vs BASS


----------



## HeatWave

JoeRulz said:


> Those two fouls by KG were bullshit. Fucking refs.


Why? Because they're not always called? They're not but when they are called its not like KG can deny it


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

The calls on KG were legit but it's the inconsistency that's the problem. That's what JVG was trying to get at. He's been that doing that for 17 years, why all of a sudden call it multiple times now?


----------



## Notorious

Miami shoots a lot of three's.


----------



## Zen

Boston gotta contain Miami nnow


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

If Miami would stop turning the ball over they've got this on lock.


----------



## HeatWave

BrosOfDestruction said:


> The calls on KG were legit but it's the inconsistency that's the problem. That's what JVG was trying to get at. He's been that doing that for 17 years, why all of a sudden call it multiple times now?


But my thing is when it is called, you can't complain because players get away with it so much..like holding in football..it's a call you can't complain about when made or not made imo


----------



## Chismo

Uh, oh... Pierce is choking...


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

Miami will win this game. Heat/Thunder draws more than Thunder/Celtics lolololol

miami fans still complaining about refs, LOL


----------



## Zen

Wha't with Lebron and Chalmers?


----------



## HeatWave

Pierce about to foul out again..smh


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

of course he is, just in time of the final minutes where miami will win


----------



## Notorious

Tie game heading into 4th quarter.

Now it's time to see who really wants it more.


----------



## Oracle

Miami will Boston's age will show here


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

Pierce will foul out and Miami will be taking multiple trips to the line.


----------



## Alco

Close games usually go Celtics' way. I am not banking on this one though. I'm glad the Celtics at least brought their A-game.


----------



## HeatWave

Too high scoring for Boston right now imo..Miami may wear them down


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

What a game


----------



## HeatWave

This is great...


----------



## HeatWave

Amazingly, LeBron doesn't have an assist...Could come back to haunt him


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

LMFAO Bosh raining treys. 

I love this game


----------



## Irish Jet

Celtics are done.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Monster shot from Bass


----------



## Rated R™

WOO! James for 3!! Game over!


----------



## Zen

Come on celticcs!!!! :/


----------



## Irish Jet

Can't get a fucking rebound


----------



## Bushmaster

I love close games and i hate close games lol.

Miami has been taking stupid shots. Last good shot they had was Battier missing the open one. Game is far from over though. Notorious might call Ray Allen garbage and such but i would always be worried about him cuz if he gets hot he is almost unstoppable cuz of all the screens they run for him.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

LeBron carrying Miami, especially in the 4th. Haters irate


----------



## Notorious

LeBron's deep three sealed this game.

Congrats Miami.

Go OKC.


----------



## HeatWave

LeBron is in dagger mode it seems


----------



## Mikey Damage

Lets go Thunder.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Like a Bosh 

Bosh coming up huge on both ends now! Glad to see it, he doesn't get the credit he deserves


----------



## Bushmaster

Bosh is fucking beasting. If he was there the whole series no way it would have went 7 games. Heat suck at holding leads lets see if they can today.


----------



## Alco

And suddenly, everything's going down for the Heat. That'll be the game. Fuck.


----------



## Oracle

Lebon vs KD 

cant wait


----------



## Irish Jet

Boston just can't keep up. 

OKC are going to blow these fuckers out of the water.


----------



## Rated R™

I don't know why Miami keeps taking 3's now, this is Boston you're playing against, play till the end and stop taking 3's on every shot.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

THUNDER BABY


----------



## Amazing_Cult




----------



## Zen

I can't watch anymore


----------



## HeatWave

When the Heat are clicking they cant be stopped..But as we have seen, they only click when a gun is pointed at their head..


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

HeatWave said:


> When the Heat are clicking they cant be stopped..But as we have seen, they only click when a gun is pointed at their head..


just like last year in the finals right?


----------



## HeatWave

Last years finals & parts of their series vs Inidana & Boston

Bosh proved tonight him not being healthy & playing much contributed to this series going 7


----------



## Bushmaster

im cutting the cake now. Celtic elimination party is underway. Why are they acting like Miami finally beat Boston? they beat the C's last year in 5 games.


----------



## Zen

Hope OKC blows them off the court.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

KG & Rondo with dat bad sportsmanship


----------



## kobra860

WrestlingforEverII said:


> KG & Rondo with dat bad sportsmanship


That's no surprise.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

NBA is the only major sport that has the most predictable fucking playoffs man. Called Spurs/OKC vs. Heat finals before the playoffs even started. What a joke this league is.

Good thing I don't actually waste my time watching games anymore. Welp congrats NBA for getting your "dream matchup" that everyone wants to see apparently. I know I don't give a fuck about LeBron vs. Durant. 

Heat in 5.


----------



## Notorious

I'll never forget the Big 3 era.

Never.

It was a hell of run, a hell of run.


----------



## Bushmaster

so the Heat haters already rooting for the Thunder. I bet the same ppl crowned San Antonio when they were on their run. The series is going to be great. What everyone forgets is the West was all about offense really and the 2 best defensive teams left were in the East. Thing is Miami is explosive to and can possibly keep up with OKC. Thunder's defense isnt even close to Boston's D. but blind haters will say Thunder easily as usual. 

Great game from Rondo. He might be young but guy is already a future hall of famer if he keeps this up. He is a triple dbl machine and if he ever got a consistent jumper he'd be better than D Rose, D Williams, Chris Paul etc.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

SoupMan Prime said:


> so the Heat haters already rooting for the Thunder. I bet the same ppl crowned San Antonio when they were on their run. The series is going to be great. What everyone forgets is the West was all about offense really and the 2 best defensive teams left were in the East. Thing is Miami is explosive to and can possibly keep up with OKC. Thunder's defense isnt even close to Boston's D. but blind haters will say Thunder easily as usual.
> 
> Great game from Rondo. He might be young but guy is already a future hall of famer if he keeps this up. He is a triple dbl machine and if he ever got a consistent jumper he'd be better than D Rose, D Williams, Chris Paul etc.


I'm done betting on this league after the Spurs/OKC atrocity, but if I were a betting guy I'd be betting on the Heat here without a doubt. Don't know what you're going on about.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

Yall mad?


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

2001-2012
RIP in peace 

Bawwwston Sports


----------



## Notorious

"Before you automatically cast LeBron as the villain, would you rather have a player leave town or an entire franchise bolt?"

- J.A. Adande

The ESPN storyline has begun.


----------



## Titania

Notorious said:


> I'll never forget the Big 3 era.
> 
> Never.
> 
> It was a hell of run, a hell of run.


Amen.

Congratulations to the Heat! They were the better team tonight. I'm not sure who I'll be cheering for in the finals.


----------



## TasteOfVenom

Notorious said:


> "Before you automatically cast LeBron as the villain, would you rather have a player leave town or an entire franchise bolt?"
> 
> - J.A. Adande
> 
> The ESPN storyline has begun.


A whole franchise bolt? What I miss?


----------



## Notorious

I'll be cheering Perk on to get his 2nd ring.



WeAreTheFallen said:


> A whole franchise bolt? What I miss?


The Thunder abandoning Seattle.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

Adande confirmed retard. Trying to paint OKC as a villainous team as if anyone of the players or coaching staff had anything to do with that.

What a moron.


----------



## Rated R™

Notorious said:


> I'll never forget the Big 3 era.
> 
> Never.
> 
> It was a hell of run, a hell of run.


How are you so sure it's over?


----------



## Bushmaster

Ghetto Anthony said:


> 2001-2012
> RIP in peace
> 
> Bawwwston Sports


i may be from beantown and dislike the celtics but as long as we have :brady the Pats will always be the most consistent franchise in Boston. and with Gronk getting a new deal we'll stay good


----------



## Oracle

Ray allen isnt going to stay


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

> J.A. Adande ‏@jadande
> 
> Folks: read my tweet and see where I ever said OKC players were bad guys. But if you want to root for dudes like Clay Bennett, have at it


Who the fuck is rooting for Clay Bennett? Who the fuck cares about Clay Bennett.

Trying to wrap my head around this mans stupidity.


----------



## Notorious

Rated R™ said:


> How are you so sure it's over?


It's over. Danny Ainge tried to blow the team up at the deadline but teams wouldn't accept the trades.

Ray Allen isn't coming back.
KG's either retiring or coming back for one more.
Pierce is still under contract.

But I think this offseason will be the first year that we start building around Rondo.


----------



## BruiserKC

The door was slammed shut on the chances of the Celtics. I don't see them re-signing Allen, and they really need to get younger if they're going to stay competitive. I'm a diehard Celtics fan and I hate to see it happen, but it's time to blow this thing up and move forward. 

There's no question I'm pulling for the Thunder. I would like to see Durant and Westbrook win it all.


----------



## StarzNBarz

go thunder. have no shame rooting for them like i root for the Celtics.


----------



## killacamt

Miami in 6


----------



## Notorious

Doc getting emotional talking about the squad, hitting me hard man.

Can't believe it's over.

The NBA will never be the same for me once KG retires. My favorite athlete ever man.

IMO the Big 3 era Celtics will always be a big What If? What If they were ever healthy?
2009 - No KG and Leon Powe
2010 - KG playing on essentially one leg, lose Perkins in game 6 of the Finals
2011 - Lose Shaq, Pierce playing with strained achilles, Rondo dislocated elbow
2012 - Losing Green & Wilcox to heart surgery, losing Bradley in the middle of the playoff run. Ray & Pierce playing hurt.


----------



## StarzNBarz

Same with Ray. I know you bash him to no end but he's easily the most classy guy in the league. Hopefully he doesnt go to the HEat next year


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

WrestlingforEverII said:


> KG & Rondo with dat bad sportsmanship


highlight of the game, pissed as a celtic fan pierce didn't do it too like he usually does.


----------



## TasteOfVenom

Notorious said:


> I'll be cheering Perk on to get his 2nd ring.
> 
> 
> 
> The Thunder abandoning Seattle.


Hornets did it and so are the nets. So meh in that retrospect.


----------



## Notorious

StarzNBarz said:


> Same with Ray. I know you bash him to no end but he's easily the most classy guy in the league. Hopefully he doesnt go to the HEat next year


He's going to either the Heat, the Knicks, OKC or Clippers.

One of those 4 teams to go ringchase. He's not coming back to Boston and tbh I don't want him back.

I'd much rather have Avery Bradley and sign a young guy like O.J. Mayo.



WeAreTheFallen said:


> Hornets did it and so are the nets. So meh in that retrospect.


What happened with Seattle was totally different. It's hard to explain, but you should do some research on it if you want to find out more.


----------



## TasteOfVenom

Atlanta could use Ray.


----------



## Notorious

Atlanta needs to blow their team up get rid of Josh Smith, try to get rid of Joe Johnson and start rebuilding around Teague & Horford.


----------



## TasteOfVenom

Notorious said:


> Atlanta needs to blow their team up get rid of Josh Smith, try to get rid of Joe Johnson and start rebuilding around Teague & Horford.


Joe has played good with Atlanta. Not say build around him but use him as a leader.


----------



## Notorious

Yeah but Joe's contract is handicapping the Hawks.


----------



## Bushmaster

heard Garnett just left the arena no post conference interview and no congrats to Miami. thats the reason i cant root for the Celtics even though i live in and was born in Boston. I love Ray Allen and Doc Rivers a ton, last year they stays and congratulated the Heat this year i was surprised Pierce stayed and chatted with lebron and congratulated him. Garnett is a sore loser for sure. Yeah he is intense and plays great but show some class sometimes. Lebron got so much heat when he does it but noone cares when a a hall of famer like KG does.


----------



## TasteOfVenom

Notorious said:


> Yeah but Joe's contract is handicapping the Hawks.


I think the Hawks need him though. He's what holds them together.


----------



## Notorious

Why do basketball fans care so much about shaking hands?

This isn't AAU, you aren't required to shake hands. If a player doesn't shake hands then so be it, it's not that big of a deal.


----------



## Rated R™

SoupMan Prime said:


> heard Garnett just left the arena no post conference interview and no congrats to Miami. thats the reason i cant root for the Celtics even though i live in and was born in Boston. I love Ray Allen and Doc Rivers a ton, last year they stays and congratulated the Heat this year i was surprised Pierce stayed and chatted with lebron and congratulated him. Garnett is a sore loser for sure. Yeah he is intense and plays great but show some class sometimes. Lebron got so much heat when he does it but noone cares when a a hall of famer like KG does.


So true, 100% agree, but tbh If anything that tells me that Lebron is in a totally different league than Garnett/Rondo, sounds rough but no one can match Lebron's popularity.

I'm not saying people don't care about Garnett/Rondo, but people don't care for them like they do James, IMO.


----------



## Bushmaster

Notorious said:


> Why do basketball fans care so much about shaking hands?
> 
> This isn't AAU, you aren't required to shake hands. If a player doesn't shake hands then so be it, it's not that big of a deal.


its sportsmanship but really i dont care at all its just when lebron didnt congratulate Orlando he got so much heat from everyone. yet KG does it 2 years in a row when the Heat beat them and it seems its no big deal. im glad Pierce stayed though. KG talks so much yet when he loses he can't man up and just say they were the better team. Rondo is young so its understandable though.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

> heard Garnett just left the arena no post conference interview and no congrats to Miami.


only thing wrong with this is not doing postgame interview. fuck congratulating a team that just knocked you out of the playoffs. lebron became one of my favorite players in the league when he did that to orlando.


----------



## TasteOfVenom

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> only thing wrong with this is not doing postgame interview. fuck congratulating a team that just knocked you out of the playoffs. lebron became one of my favorite players in the league when he did that to orlando.


What's to say though?


----------



## Notorious

LeDad.


----------



## That Guy

Anyone want to tell me what Lebron said in that gif, cant make it out.


----------



## Brye

I'd be taking this loss a bit better if the 4 people from my town that were rooting for the Heat weren't arrogant fucks.

Disappointing, but I guess I can hope for Sefolosha getting a ring now.


----------



## StarzNBarz

The Bad Guy said:


> Anyone want to tell me what Lebron said in that gif, cant make it out.


Nothing just looks like he doesnt like Chalmers.


----------



## HeatWave

I'm going with Heat in 6....Both teams will be in a bit of shock as it being for both 1st time having an opponent these playoffs just as athletic as them..Difference imo will be Miami's defense & LeBron James..I like Durant & think highly of him, but LeBron is a different animal..His ability to affect both sides of the floor will be huge


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

^^^^i hope you're right and miami wins b/c i want lebron to win a title and be the reason they do but i'd say okc in 6


----------



## Zen




----------



## HeatWave

> . Back then, in James' hometown, it was LeBron and Kevin Durant challenging each other on the court at the University of Akron.."We called it our hell week," James said Saturday night..James must now contend with Durant, that same foe from those four days of workouts in Akron. As he hunts down that elusive first championship in his third trip to the Finals, James must deal with the incredible Durant, who is four years behind James but neck-and-neck in their headlong race toward the Larry O'Brien Trophy.It's a collision that James has been thinking about since November.
> 
> "I envisioned it every day we worked out," James said. "I understood what his passion was. I understood what his drive was. We pushed each other every single day."



Did not know this..Interesting


----------



## HeatWave

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> ^^^^i hope you're right and miami wins b/c i want lebron to win a title and be the reason they do but i'd say okc in 6


OKC reminds me of that Orlando team that went to the finals in 95..I know they got a couple guys that are used to this, but I expect their core guys to be a bit rattled & overwhelmed at times like Orlando..OKC trying to be the youngest team to win it all if I recall..Gonna be tough especially with the 2-3-2 format..OKC must hold home court because last thing they want to do is go into Miami tied or down 2-0, but we'll see..Gonna be most fast paced finals ever


----------



## Rated R™

The Bad Guy said:


> Anyone want to tell me what Lebron said in that gif, cant make it out.


:lmao I'm pretty baked and just spent 10 minutes look at the gif and figure out what he's saying, wow.


----------



## That Guy

What condition is Bosh in for the series with Thunder? I remember he was out for the most part of the Celtics series and only came on for five minutes in Game 6 and pretty much the same in Game 7, I think if he can play a full quarter or even more in important games against Thunder, he will make a huge difference.


----------



## Notorious

HeatWave said:


> OKC reminds me of that Orlando team that went to the finals in 95..I know they got a couple guys that are used to this, but I expect their core guys to be a bit rattled & overwhelmed at times like Orlando..OKC trying to be the youngest team to win it all if I recall..Gonna be tough especially with the 2-3-2 format..OKC must hold home court because last thing they want to do is go into Miami tied or down 2-0, but we'll see..Gonna be most fast paced finals ever


But what if LeBron shrinks in the Finals like he did his first two times?

That's why I'm not making a prediction because Idk what LeBron I'm gonna get.

I'm also expecting Sefolosha to make Wade a non-factor.


----------



## That Guy

I may just be a Lebron mark but I think this year will be his, his last two games to finish off the Celtics were amazing, some of his best work ever and he seems extremely focused. Sure this doesn't mean anything because we have seen this before and he can just as easily choke, but I just got a feeling that this year will be his. Dwane will be a huge assistance in the games and whatever condition or minutes Bosh plays will be a major help. 

It will definately be close, but thinking it will come out with Heat on top.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

The Bad Guy said:


> I may just be a Lebron mark but I think this year will be his, his last two games to finish off the Celtics were amazing, some of his best work ever and he seems extremely focused. Sure this doesn't mean anything because we have seen this before and he can just as easily choke, but I just got a feeling that this year will be his. Dwane will be a huge assistance in the games and whatever condition or minutes Bosh plays will be a major help.
> 
> It will definately be close, but thinking it will come out with Heat on top.


I sure hope so.


----------



## Notorious

The Bad Guy said:


> I may just be a Lebron mark but I think this year will be his, his last two games to finish off the Celtics were amazing, some of his best work ever and he seems extremely focused. Sure this doesn't mean anything because we have seen this before and he can just as easily choke, but I just got a feeling that this year will be his. Dwane will be a huge assistance in the games and whatever condition or minutes Bosh plays will be a major help.
> 
> It will definately be close, but thinking it will come out with Heat on top.


LeBron did the same last year against the Celtics & Bulls and then shrunk in the Finals.

All I'm saying is, I'm gonna wait till game 1 to see which LeBron we're gonna get it.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Notorious is right. You can't base much on these past playoff series to determine how he's gonna play in the finals. He worked the Bulls and Celtics last year and did the same in 2010 before playing poor in the last 3 games of the Boston series.


----------



## HeatWave

If you want to wait & see what LeBron does then fine, but wasn't most of the talk before game 6 was him not coming through big for Miami when needed? 

Last year vs Dallas he failed even though he had decent numbers, but still expected more especially after he dominated the 1st two games..I honestly thought he just turned the switch off..This year does seem to be different imo due to his demeanor, various ways he's choosing to score & him guarding every position on the court. I did say after game 4 vs Indiana, if he had to continue playing like that he'd be dead by the time the finals came around so he may have a bad series vs OKC. I'm not expecting a 34-10-5 series from LeBron & he shouldn't have to do that again..If he does, regardless if the win it all, changes will need to be made


----------



## Notorious

I had no doubt LeBron would come through in game 6. And it wouldn't surprise me if LeBron kept up his play in the Finals.

But history shows that I can't trust LeBron in the Finals.


----------



## Near™

Notorious said:


> I had no doubt LeBron would come through in game 6. And it wouldn't surprise me if LeBron kept up his play in the Finals.
> 
> But history shows that I can't trust LeBron in the Finals.



I haven't logged onto the forums since the forums since game 6, I swear it is my bad luck charm. LeBron made me proud, I thought I was going to have to go AWOL from the forum due to my avatar. 

I can not wait until Thunder/Heat and I do favour the Heat, but I will be happy with whomever wins.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

EDIT: Just realized there's a typo lol.


----------



## HeatWave

Dear @Champ,

You was right

Sincerely,

Heatwave


----------



## Champ

btw notorious, 

miami 2
boston 0


----------



## HeatWave

For Miami: Battier guards Durant, Wade guards Harden, LeBron guards Ibaka & Chalmers guards Westbrook?
For OKC: Ibaka guards LeBron, Harden guards Battier, Sefalosha guards Wade, Durant guards Bosh?

I just confused myself


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

I think you got the Miami one right. I'm sure Bron will take Durant at some point, perhaps late in the game if he isn't in foul trouble.

I can't see Ibaka guarding Bron though. That's a huge mismatch and I think Durant will guard him for the most part unless he gets in foul trouble.


----------



## Notorious

Champ said:


> btw notorious,
> 
> miami 2
> boston 0


Really? Miami's big 3 in their prime beat the old Celtics 2 years in a row? I could've never guessed that.

It's not like I predicted Boston would win the series.


----------



## Notorious

HeatWave said:


> For Miami: Battier guards Durant, Wade guards Harden, LeBron guards Ibaka & Chalmers guards Westbrook?
> For OKC: Ibaka guards LeBron, Harden guards Battier, Sefalosha guards Wade, Durant guards Bosh?
> 
> I just confused myself


The Miami one looks right.

For OKC it'll most likely be Durant guards LeBron, Harden guards Battier, Sefolosha guards Wade and Ibaka guards Bosh.


----------



## Champ

you're the one that mocked their logo in your avatar last year


----------



## Notorious

Champ said:


> you're the one that mocked their logo in your avatar last year


Yeah I did.

Your point?


----------



## Magic

Why wouldn't Sefo guard Lebron and Westbrook guard Wade? They are their two best defenders so it only makes sense.


----------



## Notorious

Sefolosha is at his best guarding guards like Kobe, Wade, Parker, Ginobili, etc.

OT: Did anyone see the video of the Heat dancing in the locker room after the game last night? It was hilarious how everyone was in the middle of the room dancing and then Juwan Howard came in and started dancing and everyone stopped :lmao Even Bob McAdoo was dancing :lol

However the Heat's dance moment doesn't fuck with the Celtics Hard in da Paint locker room dance last year.


----------



## Champ

point is you learned your lesson didnt you


----------



## Notorious

What lesson?


----------



## Magic

Champ prediced the Heat would win it last year too. he was wrong. predictions really don't mean much.


----------



## Champ

miami > boston lesson


----------



## HeatWave

I predicted Boston to win it all last year..I learned my lesson..smh

At least Boston went out with some dignity..Spurs? Nah, I have nothing non violently explicit to say about them


----------



## Notorious

Champ said:


> miami > boston lesson


When did I say the Celtics were better?


----------



## Notorious

Hearing the Cavs might swap picks with the Blazers.

Apparently the Blazers really want Andre Drummond. The reason for them making the trade is to grab Drummond before the Kings who have the 5th pick.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Notorious said:


> Sefolosha is at his best guarding guards like Kobe, Wade, Parker, Ginobili, etc.
> 
> OT: Did anyone see the video of the Heat dancing in the locker room after the game last night? It was hilarious how everyone was in the middle of the room dancing and then Juwan Howard came in and started dancing and everyone stopped :lmao Even Bob McAdoo was dancing :lol
> 
> However the Heat's dance moment doesn't fuck with the Celtics Hard in da Paint locker room dance last year.


:lmao


----------



## M.K.

Haha that video is hilarious. Im surprise Juwan can even move like that!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

Champ said:


> miami > boston lesson


i cant wait for you to learn your lesson again. arent you the same guy that liked like 4 nba teams? :no:


----------



## HeatWave

Wrong guy


----------



## Champ

that was canadian and he liked every team in the league

wheres your love for lbj gd


----------



## cactus_jack22

Miami-OKC finals, could you ask for more? This is going to be awesome


----------



## StarzNBarz

^uhh yeah. Celtics thunder.


----------



## Notorious

Celtics-Heat did it again.

Game 7 broke Game 6's record for the most watched NBA game ever on cable television.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Dat drawing power of Hollywood Bron.


----------



## Notorious

Never gets old.


----------



## jaw2929

Notorious said:


> Celtics-Heat did it again.
> 
> Game 7 broke Game 6's record for the most watched NBA game ever on cable television.


I saw that. Still extremely disappointed with the result. I'm not going to say that the "Big 3" era has ended quite yet. Pierce, Rondo & Doc are all back next year.... KG will probably sign a short-term contract and retire with Pierce as a Celtic. The only one going anywhere next season is most likely Ray Allen, if he doesn't retire first. 

I hope OKC beats the fucking SHIT outta Miami for the Championship though.


----------



## HeatWave

Notorious said:


> Never gets old.


LeBron dancing on the sideline during the Cavs game is the funniest thing ever :lmao


----------



## Headliner

So what mental hospital will Lebron be at in a strait jacket sitting in a corner under suicide watch after OKC whoops their ass?


----------



## Joel Anthony

Pack for a week. Stay for the weather.


----------



## PRODIGY

:lmao

That's exactly how big Pacquiao head is on his body in real life. Dude is roided up.

Oh I got the Heats in 6.


----------



## Stax Classic

http://www.gq.com/sports/profiles/201207/dream-team-20th-anniversary-1992-olympics-usa-basketball

Good read on the Dream Team.


----------



## Notorious

Favorite part: 


> Wilkens: Our last scrimmage, Magic's team was dominating Michael's team. And the guys were teasing Michael, because he was playing golf every morning. Well, that did it. The whole thing turned around. Thorn: He got upset, so he started to score every time down the floor. One time he drove, and the refs called, like, a real tick-tack foul. So Magic booted the ball up to the ceiling: "This is ridiculous! Just like the NBA! He gets every call!" Hubbard: Magic was saying, "This must be what it's like playing in Chicago Stadium," because Michael was getting the calls. And Michael said, "Well, this is the '90s, not the '80s."


----------



## PRODIGY

Dat G.O.A.T Jordan.


----------



## Notorious




----------



## HeatWave

Any truth to the rumor LeBron looked completely drained at the press conference?


----------



## Notorious

Idk but I don't think it would be smart on Spo's part to play LeBron for 48 minutes every game during the Finals.


----------



## HeatWave

So what's this talk about the Grizz may be moving again?


----------



## Notorious

Nah they're not, they got sold to a new owner but he says he isn't moving them, their lease on their arena is until 2021 as well.


----------



## Bushmaster

should be a great series. same ppl crowning OKC were prob the same crowning the Spurs. i called them overrated for beating garbage and banged up teams. It wont be easy as some ppl say it will. Miami was playing without their 3rd best player an Allstar in Bosh, while OKC has been healthy for the playoffs. I never understand how ppl bring up Bradley, Allen's ankle and others but never bring up that Bosh was out for a considerable amount of time in the Indy and Celtics series. If he is back healthy he will help a ton against OKC. No way Ibaka will be inside to stop a driving Lebron or Wade cuz Bosh will help spread court like he did in game 7. IDk who is gonna win i picked OKC and the Heat to reach the finals. If Lebron shows up but more importantly if Wade shows up for the 1st half of all the games the Heat will have a great chance. 

Miami played a Celtics team who were one of the top defenses in all of basketball. I think they'll have an easier time scoring against OKC for sure. They'll have to deal with Durant and Westrbook but im sure they can slow down one of the 2 seeing how Miami also has one of the top defenses in the NBA. Game 1 will be amazing and can't wait.


----------



## Magic

You're still an delusional if you think the Spurs were overrated. seriously, just stop bringing that up because it's absolutely wrong. The Spurs got beat, they weren't the beter team, but it's not because they were overrated.


----------



## Notorious

OKC has yet to face a defense like Miami.

But Miami has yet to face an offense like OKC.

Miami was the #4 defense. They faced New York (#17 offense), Indiana (#7 offense) and Boston (#25 offense).
OKC was the #2 offense. They faced Dallas (#8 defense), Lakers (#13 defense) and San Antonio (#11 defense).

Just to add, Miami was the #8 offense and OKC was the #10 defense.


----------



## Bushmaster

so its pretty much evenly matched. i thought defense wins championships?

i dont mean overrated like they werent that good at all or something. They swept an 8th seed in a bad Jazz team, beat a banged up clippers( Paul and Griffin were hurt). They were a great team. Winning 20 games in a row is an amazing feat. They beat OKC at home twice and im sure you had some predicting sweep. Many ppl crowned the Spurs when the series wasnt even close to being done. I said OKC would be the best team they would face and they lost 4 in a row to them. we'll disagree though.


the finals should be a good series as long as everyone is healthy. most are picking OKC cuz they looked so good. and Miami hasnt but ppl dont count Bosh has been out and that in the Eastern Conference the tops teams are great on defense.


----------



## Notorious

Well yes defense wins championships but you also need a good offense.

OKC and Miami both have top 10 offenses & defenses.


----------



## HeatWave

May come down to whose coach & whose non big 3 you prefer assuming both teams big 3 cancel each other out..Do you trust Haslem, Battier, Chalmers, Miller? Do you trust Ibaka, Sefalosha, Cook, Fisher?


----------



## Notorious

Coaching I think will be a wash. I think both Spo and Brooks are both average coaches who are very similar at least IMO.

As for the supporting cast, let's see how they match up of players who will likely play:
Miami: Battier, Haslem, Chalmers, Miller, Anthony and probably some James Jones & Norris Cole
OKC: Ibaka, Perkins, Sefolosha, Collison, Fisher, Cook and probably some Nazr Mohammed.

I definitely trust OKC's supporting cast more but Miami's supporting cast really isn't that bad they're just very inconsistent and generally are awful on the road. That won't help against arguably the best home crowd in the NBA.


----------



## Magic

Brooks is far away better than Spo. the only thing he lacks is good late game plays.


----------



## Notorious

They both have faults.

Brooks is terrible in late-game situations and pretty much relies on Durant, Harden & Westbrook to bail him out while Spoelstra is terrible at adjustments during games.

If I had to pick one, I'd say Brooks will outcoach Spo in the Finals but I don't think the opposing team's coach "outcoaching" Spo will have an impact like it did against Dallas & Rick Carlisle or against Boston & Doc Rivers.

I think whichever team's players 4-12 play better, will win this series.


----------



## Notorious

Just found out that it will be LeBron that will be defending Durant primarily and not Battier. So everyone gets their wish of LeBron & Durant guarding each other.


----------



## Magic

good, Lebron actually stepping up to a challenge.


----------



## HeatWave

Jared Dudley said 80% of the NBA is rooting for OKC


----------



## Notorious

Although a lot of people don't want to admit it, the Heat are the underdogs in this series.


----------



## Zen

http://www.bostonherald.com/sports/basketball/celtics/view.bg?articleid=1061138322

Pretty sure he's leaving


----------



## Notorious

Goodbye Walter.

He was awful this year, I thank him for what he did from 2007-11 but it's time to move on.

You know what sucks though about the Celtics now? Rondo won't let us be bad enough to be a lottery team but we won't good enough to be contenders. And it'll be like there for a couple years. DAT TREADMILL LIFE.


----------



## Joel Anthony

ITS TIME, ITS. FINALS. TIME!!!

:gun::gun::gun:

We need THIS WADE for the Finals:






LEGGGGOOOOOO


----------



## PGSucks

I'll take the Thunder in 6, considering the fact that the lower-seeded teams almost never win all 3 of their home games, and that OKC has such a decisive home court advantage.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

That's a good point if OKC goes up 2-0 becuase I think they at least win one game in Miami in that case. It could work against them if Miami goes back 1-1 though.

I actually don't like the 2-3-2 format but I understand they do it so teams are fully rested and have full strength.


----------



## Joel

It'll go to 7. Who wins, I don't know. But I'll say Heat. Don't really care who wins, tbh. Can they both lose? No? Ok, then yeah, I don't care.


----------



## Magic

the 2-3-2 setup is beyond retarded. if the away team can steal a home game they will pretty much be in complete control of the series and are very likely to go up 3-2 ala Boston Celtics in 2010.


----------



## Joel

BrosOfDestruction said:


> That's a good point if OKC goes up 2-0 becuase I think they at least win one game in Miami in that case. It could work against them if Miami goes back 1-1 though.
> 
> I actually don't like the 2-3-2 format but I understand they do it so teams are fully rested and have full strength.





DeFeated Scumbag said:


> the 2-3-2 setup is beyond retarded. if the away team can steal a home game they will pretty much be in complete control of the series and are very likely to go up 3-2 ala Boston Celtics in 2010.


Yeah, it's bollocks. Don't know why they thought they had to mess with the 2-2-1-1-1 set up. It's the most fair it can be.


----------



## Notorious

Well they made the change to reduce travel.

Say for instance the series was Celtics vs. Lakers.

With a 2-2-1-1-1 format: You go from LA to Boston to LA to Boston and then back to LA.
With a 2-3-2 format: You go from LA to Boston to LA.

Now you tell me, which one is easier if you're traveling?


----------



## HeatWave

I'll go with Miami in 6..Only way I see OKC winning this series is if they win both home games...While I do agree OKC has the homecourt advantage, no way I believe that rattles Miami because just from a purist standpoint, Boston & NY is probably more intimidating arenas than OKC's..Crowd may actually energize Miami do to many times playing in Miami & having to jump through a million hoops to get a response..That being said, I'm assuming OKC wins tonight but will be a sloppy game due to both squads adjusting to facing team just as athletic & fast as them..Hope this series lives up to the hype


----------



## Notorious

OKC has arguably the best crowd in the NBA.

Only team that comes close IMO are the Warriors, those two are neck and neck, it could go either way.

I've never seen an NY or Boston crowd in recent memory get like this:








Speaking of good crowds, this is what's on the top of the Seattle Space Needle


----------



## Joel Anthony

That can't be legit. Though I did see ESPN's poll had Washington as the only non-Florida state picking Miami. LOL.


----------



## Notorious

Seattle is kinda doing with Miami what Cleveland did for Dallas last year.

Acting as if the Heat are from Seattle competing against OKC.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Oh yeah, I wonder if Cavs fans are doing that this year.


----------



## HeatWave

Seattle needs to offer up the Mariners & Seahawks for the Thunder & pray they're dumb enough to accept it

Is sad though considering Sonics saw Ray get a ring after team traded him, Rashard Lewis play in the NBA Finals after not paying him & now this...This may end that city & state once and for all


----------



## HeatWave

Joel Anthony said:


> Oh yeah, I wonder if Cavs fans are doing that this year.


They were really banking on Boston..Now it's a fearful thing..They want OKC to win, but not as confident this year


----------



## StarzNBarz

Here ya go










GO THUNDER!


----------



## Joel Anthony

Oh boy.


----------



## HeatWave

Cavs fans & Lil Wayne should get to know each other


----------



## Notorious

Lil Wayne is such a bandwagoner.

No matter if it's the NBA, NFL or MLB he jumps on the bandwagon of whatever team goes to the championship.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Jim Ross ‏@JRsBBQ

No ticket to @okcthunder vs Heat tonight. Not pulling a Little Wayne. May watch it in backyard poolside. Not a bad gig. Orlando bound Wed. :barkley2


----------



## Perfect Poster

Miami in 6. Just think they need it more.


----------



## HeatWave

JR is trying to make a bet with Rock for the finals


----------



## Chismo

I'm rooting for Oklahoma. Hard way. Can't fucking stand LeChoke and the Heat. I despise that team, and always have. Plus, the Heat plays with no passion, and the Thunder is on the roll. I reckon it's not gonna flow like we expect it to, there's gonna be a lot of isos and FTs.


----------



## Aid

I have OKC in 6. It'll be a good match up though. I guess if I had to pick who I wanted to win, I'd pick the Heat just so I don't have to hear about LeBron not having a ring on ESPN every other hour.


----------



## Joel Anthony

JoeRulz said:


> Plus, the Heat plays with no passion


:dunne


----------



## Notorious

So I've been watching ESPN clips and listening to some sports radio, and you know what I find so funny?

Miami isn't favored by anybody to win this series, people don't want to admit it but they are the underdogs in this series. And yet they are still expected to win the series or they're failures. That makes so much sense.


----------



## Aid

Notorious said:


> So I've been watching ESPN clips and listening to some sports radio, and you know what I find so funny?
> 
> Miami isn't favored by anybody to win this series, people don't want to admit it but they are the underdogs in this series. And yet they are still expected to win the series or they're failures. That makes so much sense.


I think the odds ESPN posted had the Heat winning the series at roughly 33%. You're right that it makes no sense. They need to win or they are failures but they are underdogs and most of ESPN does not expect them to win. I understand there was a lot of hype when LeBron joined Miami with the huge press conference and all, but they aren't the first team to have all stars join together and they won't be the last. The Celtics are similar in that they had a big three come together, but they only won one title since then. Circumstances are a little different though, but everyone saying Miami is a failure if they don't win this year is a little crazy. They shouldn't considering how good OKC is.


----------



## HeatWave

> . Kings are working out Damian Lillard tomorrow. Because the one thing they definitely need is more guards.


YES! YES! YES!


----------



## HeatWave

> . Steven A. Smith and Skip Bayless are like the 2 old dudes in the balcony from The Muppet Show.


:lmao


----------



## HeatWave

Bosh coming off the bench again...wow


----------



## Bushmaster

Lebron taking 2 early jumpers isn't good. He needs to drive and force fouls more.


----------



## HeatWave

LeBron on Perkins = Less pick & rolls by OKC using Perkins..Interesting move


----------



## Striker

Get Westbrooks bumb ass out of here.


----------



## HeatWave

Heat players haven't got this many open looks since they faced the Knicks


----------



## Aid

I thought it would be much closer so far. 9 points seem like a million in the championship. Still way too early though.


----------



## HeatWave

As long as OKC has Durant, game is never out of reach


----------



## Aid

That transition offense will win games. Heat have had trouble with the defense for transition all playoffs.


----------



## Myst

Heat are shooting lights out. Has a lot to do with poor OKC defense though.


----------



## HeatWave

OKC better play zone because they are giving open loos to everyone not named LeBron..


----------



## Rush

OKC in 6 for mine. :durant and







to boss


----------



## Myst

Love watching DFish be... DFish.


----------



## Dr. Jones

Westbrook is killing his team. When you're cold, give it someone who is hitting something.


----------



## Notorious

Westbrook giving Miami the game.


----------



## Bushmaster

Lebron cant hit any jumper at all. He can score as much as durant only if he plays his game and drives more. Chalmers and Battier stepping up alot. if they keep doing this the new reason Lebron wouldnt be clutch is cuz Chalmers and Battier lead the team.


----------



## HeatWave

Chalmers trying to emerge like Rondo & turn Big 3 into Big 4


----------



## Shazayum

fuck westbrook, honestly.


----------



## HeatWave

Battier tech was weak...But Westbrook turning into incredible hulk on Battier was hilarious


----------



## Magic

Dr. Jones said:


> Westbrook is killing his team. When you're cold, give it someone who is hitting something.


he has 6 assists.


----------



## Notorious

HeatWave, remember when I said one of the most important factor to win this series would be how players 4-12 would play?

Yeah.


----------



## Myst

Lol Thabo is such a poor finisher, he takes off WAY too early. Loving his effort though.


----------



## HeatWave

Notorious said:


> HeatWave, remember when I said one of the most important factor to win this series would be how players 4-12 would play?
> 
> Yeah.


Dear Notorious,

You were right


Sincerely, 

Heatwave


----------



## Aid

It's a close game now. LeBron looks near impossible to stop when he drives to the basket. Westbrook gets his 7th assist, gotta love a nice assist.


----------



## Dr. Jones

DeFeated Scumbag said:


> he has 6 assists.


He's been great a facilitating, but his shots aren't falling. He needs to realize that.


----------



## HeatWave

Why is Miami still winning? LeBron or Wade get hot, game over


----------



## Notorious

HeatWave do you think Wade is in Larry Hughes mode today or is he at least Mo Williams?


----------



## Bushmaster

why cant Lebron just drive every play. leave the jumpers to Chalmers, Bosh and Battier. Lebron needs to keep the pressure on OKC. drive to the basket more often to break them. missing jumpers give them so many chances.


----------



## HeatWave

I need to find a name for LeBron's struggles but yes Wade is in Larry Hughes mode..I shall be requesting a Wade/Hughes graphic soon


----------



## HeatWave

> . The Heat are 10-0 this postseason when they lead at end of the 3rd Q. They are 0-6 when they trail.



......


----------



## Aid

ESPN Numbers: The Heat are 10-0 this postseason when they lead at the end of the 3rd quarter. 0-6 when they trail.

Interesting. This game may be over if OKC keeps this up.


----------



## WahhWahh

Is it just me or has this game been boring? Too many timeouts and fouls. I really can't get into this at all.


----------



## Notorious

Aid180 said:


> ESPN Numbers: The Heat are 10-0 this postseason when they lead at the end of the 3rd quarter. 0-6 when they trail.
> 
> Interesting. This game may be over if OKC keeps this up.


How did Bryan get put in there?


----------



## Myst

Gotta love Durant in the 4th, he is absolutely incredible.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

WahhWahh said:


> Is it just me or has this game been boring? Too many timeouts and fouls. I really can't get into this at all.


Nah if you want a lot of entertainment just watch regular season basketball when possessions and lockdown defense don't matter as much or matter at all.


----------



## Perfect Poster

Game over. Heat only have 31 points in 2nd half. Taking too many jump shots.


----------



## WahhWahh

KD too good in the 4th.


----------



## Perfect Poster

Heat can't buy a stop late.


----------



## Perfect Poster

Wade has played awful yet again. He can't kept getting outplayed like that again if they wanna be in this series.


----------



## HeatWave

Wade isn't walking through that door...


----------



## HardKoR

Good game. What else can I say, Durant and Westbrook were phenomenal.


----------



## Magic

Lebron remains awful in the fourth. unwilling to do anything unless he has the ball in his hands, he literally just stands on the 3 point line..


----------



## Notorious

HeatWave said:


> Wade isn't walking through that door...


It's funny because LeBron will probably still get blamed for the loss when this guy is playing like a scrub.


----------



## HeatWave

Notorious said:


> It's funny because LeBron will probably still get blamed for the loss when Hughes is playing


Fixed.... "You're Welcome" (c) Kobe Bryant 

Miami is in a pickle..They don't play LeBron on Durant so he won't use pick but he'll score over Battier..Put LeBron on Durant, he'll either use pick to get mismatch or let Westbrook go off..This is a great chess match so far


----------



## Zen

Durant showed up in the fourht while Lebron faded.


----------



## Notorious

Speaking of the Big 3's:
LeBron was good except for the 4th where he turned into the LeBron we all were expecting.
Wade & Bosh were both awful.
Durant was great.
Westbrook was awful in the 1st half, but was pretty good in the 2nd half.
Harden was a non-factor tonight.


----------



## TasteOfVenom

Seems like Bron Bron is only one playing on Heat


----------



## Magic

Notorious said:


> Speaking of the Big 3's:
> LeBron was good except for the 4th where he turned into the LeBron we all were expecting.
> Wade & Bosh were both awful.
> Durant was great.
> Westbrook was awful in the 1st half, but was pretty good in the 2nd half.
> Harden was a non-factor tonight.


nevermind, you were talking about big threes. :side:


----------



## Myst

I think Westbrook was FANTASTIC. 27/8/11 is a remarkable game. He didn't shoot too well but his efficiency wasn't all that bad. OKC needs him to be aggresive, it helps take pressure/defensive focus off of Durant.



Bosh should start the next game and LeBron should guard Durant, much like how Durant guarded LeBron this game.


----------



## PGSucks

Since the link isn't working, NBA's Advanced Stats tab shows that LeBron's actually a lot worse in the clutch. 

As for tonight's game, I was expecting that run. I wouldn't have even expected the Heat beating the Spurs


----------



## Zen

OKC will probably get the next game and 4-1 overall, just my prediction.


----------



## TasteOfVenom

Notorious said:


> It's funny because LeBron will probably still get blamed for the loss when this guy is playing like a scrub.


He didn't seem like he was too interested in playing.


----------



## HeatWave

3rd straight series Miami has lost 1st road game?


----------



## TasteOfVenom

OKC is the more consistent team. Wade and Bosh tend to be non factors a lot lately and James is well James.


----------



## PGSucks

KD's definitely a better dresser than Westbrook


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Marked huge for KD's 4th quarter and his defense on Bron was perfect. He sagged off him enough to entice him to take the jumper but still had enough length to contest his shot. 

Westbrick was terrible at certain points but he made some huge shots. I gotta say his confidence is great since he always has an attacking mindset even though he fucks up a lot. 

Bron/Hughes did alright but Bron disappeared in the 4th despite scoring 7 pts. Thabo played solid defense but Bron didn't look too interested moving without the ball.


----------



## That Guy

Just hoping that this is the slap in the face, wake up call for the Heat to try and get a win or two now. 

Whens the next game? What day?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Thursday at 9 EST.

Then the next is Sunday since they get a 2 day rest for taking their talents to South Beach.


----------



## Brye

Motherfucking Thabo tearing up on D tonight. (Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## WahhWahh

DeFeated Scumbag said:


> Lebron remains awful in the fourth. unwilling to do anything unless he has the ball in his hands, he literally just stands on the 3 point line..





Notorious said:


> It's funny because LeBron will probably still get blamed for the loss when this guy is playing like a scrub.


^^

Lebron haters are the true scrubs. They ignore everything else and focus on Lebron's performance, Wade played terrible, yet all the attention is on James.


----------



## Magic

Wade played terrible but I saw more effort from him than I did from Lebron. He was passive in the fourth, which is unacceptable from a player like him.


----------



## Notorious

You know I was calling Wade the scrub right?

I wasn't saying anything negative about LeBron.


----------



## Roger Sterling

Heat are losing in 6, Big 3 is done after this year. Question is, who do they trade?


----------



## That Guy

Roger Sterling said:


> Heat are losing in 6, Big 3 is done after this year. Question is, who do they trade?


I think Heat still have a chance in this series but if they had to break up the big 3 for next year, my guess would be Wade is out.


----------



## HeatWave

In my opinion LeBron looked the same in every quarter which was a step slow & in some cases early, like he was pacing himself...Don't know but the rests he got game 1, he's not getting again this series imo..If Miami loses, it's gonna be over his dead body, literally


----------



## Roger Sterling

Spoelstra's job is on the line too, Riley is firing him if they lose this.


----------



## StarzNBarz

Hmmm.. you know why LeBron haters critisize him so much and forget about everyone else? Because he's the BEST PLAYER IN THE WORLD. He can't be stopped yet decides to just stand there in the MOST IMPORTANT QUARTER of the MOST IMPORTANT SERIES at the MOST IMPORTANT TIMES. Demand the ball Bron. At least in the 4th. For the other 3 quarters you can play passive.


----------



## HeatWave

Eh..Spo isn't going anywhere unless Miami can lure a better guy for the job & only guy comes to mind who is available at the moment is Nate McMillian. Can he handle the pressure & media scrutiny? idk

Any more coaches(NOT NAMED PHIL JACKSON OR PAT RILEY)?


----------



## StarzNBarz

Shaq! Shaq should coach the Heat.


----------



## Oracle

Roger Sterling said:


> Spoelstra's job is on the line too, Riley is firing him if they lose this.


Not sheriff srs

I dont understand the spo hate the guy is fine he has gotten them to two Finals in a row.


----------



## HeatWave

Spo is a young guy in a real tough position for a guy whose only been head coach for about 5(?) years...Would I fire him? No if he can bring in a good assistant coach that can manage the offense..Sometimes your assistants make you better than what you really are & many coaches in the NBA imo, prove that theory..Spo's only flaw to me is he hasn't been able to create a well run offense for this team & if he can't do it, just focuse on the D & hire an assistant to focus on the offense


----------



## Chismo

Good game last night, Durant and Westbrooke stepped up when needed. LeBron was lebronin'.


----------



## GOON

Wade and the Ricky Steamboat look-a-like are finished if the Heat lose this series. Pat Riley will take over and they will probably ship Wade to Brooklyn for Deron Williams. No way the Big 3 stays intact after this series if they lose. No way in hell and Wade will be the one to take the fall. He's no longer elite.


----------



## WahhWahh

Notorious said:


> You know I was calling Wade the scrub right?
> 
> I wasn't saying anything negative about LeBron.


I was agreeing with what you said.

Wade is pretty trash now. Not that I saw him in his prime, but the guy is literally good for a few shot blocks/And1's late in the game but he doesn't offer much else. Wade disappears in the first half of almost every game yet that is overlooked aswell because Lebron 'disappeared' in the 4th.

Heat obviously run a game-plan that has Wade controlling the game in the 4th. It needs to be Lebron, if not, Chalmers.

I can't see any of the Big 3 being traded, they've made it to the Finals last year and this year, which is not an easy thing to do. They've built a chemistry that they need to stick with for at least 1-2 more seasons.

Also, *Heat in 7* bitches.


----------



## IMPULSE

lil wayne who was in the front row this time was apparently treated like shit by the okc arena staff so he's rooting for the heat.


----------



## GOON

WahhWahh said:


> I was agreeing with what you said.
> 
> Wade is pretty trash now. Not that I saw him in his prime, but the guy is literally good for a few shot blocks/And1's late in the game but he doesn't offer much else. Wade disappears in the first half of almost every game yet that is overlooked aswell because Lebron 'disappeared' in the 4th.
> 
> Heat obviously run a game-plan that has Wade controlling the game in the 4th. It needs to be Lebron, if not, Chalmers.
> 
> I can't see any of the Big 3 being traded, they've made it to the Finals last year and this year, which is not an easy thing to do. They've built a chemistry that they need to stick with for at least 1-2 more seasons.
> 
> Also, *Heat in 7* bitches.


Yeah, they made it to the finals but they've failed both times (assuming they lose this series, which it looks like they will). Not to mention Wade has been regressing year after year and they should trade him while people still think he's elite. Trade a regressing Wade for someone like Deron Williams, fire Spoelstra and have Pat Riley step in and sign Ray Allen or Steve Nash in the offseason and the Heat will be fine. Wade was the problem last night and has been the main problem the entire postseason. Wade literally shot the Heat out of the game last night with his bullshit.


----------



## Notorious

Wade doesn't even deserve to be called LeBron's Pippen.


----------



## GOON

I shudder to think how bad Wade is going to be in three years time.....

LeBron was fine last night outside of the fourth. Hard to put the blame on him when Dwyane Wade played like absolute dirt and Bosh was a non-factor. When Wade and Bosh don't show up, the Heat are no better than those Cavalier teams LeBron was on.


----------



## TasteOfVenom

GOON said:


> I shudder to think how bad Wade is going to be in three years time.....
> 
> LeBron was fine last night outside of the fourth. Hard to put the blame on him when Dwyane Wade played like absolute dirt and Bosh was a non-factor. When Wade and Bosh don't show up, the Heat are no better than those Cavalier teams LeBron was on.


I think Lebron is cursed.


----------



## GOON

Like I said, LeBron was fine last night and you can't beat a team as good as the Thunder by yourself, especially when Wade and Bosh don't show up.


----------



## Chismo

Notorious said:


> Wade doesn't even deserve to be called LeBron's Pippen.


And LeBron doesn't even deserve to have his Pippen, tbh.


----------



## TasteOfVenom

I think the pressure of going straight to the NBA from high school is getting to Lebron.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

DIRK NOWITZKI gives props to KD.



> Dirk Nowitzki has paid close attention to Kevin Durant’s playoff run.
> 
> "KD," Nowitzki said, "is way ahead of my curve. He's arguably the best player in the league right now. I see a guy that really has no holes.
> 
> "He's a 6-10 guy with a 7-4 wingspan who can shoot it from the parking lot. He's posting up now. In transition he's so long that, when he gets a pass from the 3-point line, it's a layup or dunk with one step. He's got the one- or two-dribble pull-up, which you need to be a great scorer, because you can't just shoot 3s or go to the basket if you want to be a great scorer, 'cause sometimes you can't get all the way to the bucket. He can go both ways, one or two dribbles and up.
> 
> "He's way more of a 3-man than I ever was. He handles the ball way better on the break than I ever did. He's got deeper range. And he's doing all this at 23. He's won the scoring title three times in a row, so that he means he won the first one at 21. I barely got through my rookie year. When I was 21, Gary Trent was still killing me in practice."


http://basketball.realgm.com/wiretap/221506/Dirk_On_Durant_Hes_Way_Ahead_Of_My_Curve

Pretty classy thing to say by Dirk. You won't find a lot of humble stars like that.


----------



## Notorious

GOON said:


> I shudder to think how bad Wade is going to be in three years time.....
> 
> LeBron was fine last night outside of the fourth. Hard to put the blame on him when Dwyane Wade played like absolute dirt and Bosh was a non-factor. When Wade and Bosh don't show up, the Heat are no better than those Cavalier teams LeBron was on.


When Wade & Bosh don't show up, they're worse. Like that horrible Cavalier team LeBron carried to the Finals. The rest of his starters were Zydrunas Ilgauskas, Larry Hughes, Eric Snow & Drew Gooden.


----------



## HeatWave

LeBron will be slowing down in a few years too..Minutes lodged plus guarding all these different positions will eventually take its toll I think...Honestly surprised he's avoided major injuries

Anyone check that Stern/Rome interview? Priceless



> . Jim Rome Asked David Stern About the NBA Lottery Being Fixed and Stern Responded, “Have you stopped beating your wife”


----------



## GOON

I love how people think that Stern asked that question literally. It was a rhetorical question and people are getting mad lmao.


----------



## CamillePunk

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/8...r-david-stern-radio-host-jim-rome-get-lottery



> NBA commissioner David Stern got into a heated exchange with Jim Rome Wednesday when the radio host asked him if the Hornets winning the draft lottery was fixed.
> 
> "I know that you appreciate a good conspiracy theory as much as the next guy, was the fix in for the lottery?" asked Rome, who hosts a daily show on CBS Sports Network.
> 
> "I have two answers for that," Stern said. "The simple easy one, no, the second, a statement, shame on you for asking."
> 
> Rome went on to say that he thought it was his job to ask because people wonder.
> 
> "No, it's ridiculous, but that's OK," Stern said.
> 
> Rome, who used to host the show "Jim Rome is Burning" on ESPN, said he didn't think the question was ridiculous.
> 
> Stern responded: "Have you stopped beating your wife yet?"
> 
> Since Rome has no history of spousal abuse, it appears that the commissioner was using a traditional loaded question as a tool to make his point: that the question itself, in this case about the lottery, presumes guilt.
> 
> Rome responded: "I don't think that's fair."
> 
> After a little more back and forth, Rome said he hoped Stern wouldn't hold the question against him.
> 
> "I wouldn't hold it against you," Stern said. "You and I have been in more contentious talks that that. But it's good copy. You do these things for cheap thrills."
> 
> Rome took offense to that statement, and Stern changed his characterization.
> 
> "Cheap trick," he said. "You've been successful in making a career of it, and I keep coming on."
> 
> That prompted a flurry of exchanges:
> 
> Rome: "Making a career of it? Making a career of what? What? Cheap thrills?"
> 
> Stern: "Now you're getting mad. You're taking on the world and now Jim Rome is pouting."
> 
> Rome: "I'm not pouting, I'm taking offense."
> 
> Stern: "You want to hang up on me?"
> 
> Rome: "No, I'm seriously running out of time."
> 
> Stern: "Listen, I gotta go call somebody important like Stephen A. Smith back. He's next."
> 
> Rome: "OK, you go make that call and I'll go talk to somebody else too I guess. Have a nice day. I did not hang up on him, we are officially out of time."


:lmao :lmao :lmao David Stern. What a BOSS.

Stephen A Smith going over.


----------



## HeatWave

JoeRulz said:


> And LeBron doesn't even deserve to have his Pippen, tbh.


Neither did Jordan, or any top star to be honest...Point?


----------



## Notorious

Stern handled Rome like a boss.


----------



## GOON

lottery is still fixed tho.


----------



## Dr. Jones

WeAreTheFallen said:


> I think Lebron is cursed.


Or maybe his game just doesn't set up others around him to be very successful. The only person I've ever seen elevated by playing with Lebron was Anderson Varejao.

Given how special of a player Lebron is, I always found it amazing that aging vets weren't lining up to play with Lebron during the Cavs years. Shaq did and it was apparent that their relationship cooled quickly. Antawan Jamison did and played about as worse as he ever had.

A solid vet like Chauncey Billups, Ray Allen, Derek Fisher, or Steve Nash could have put the Cavs over the top. Sadly, no one of that caliber ever came.


----------



## HeatWave

They weren't coming unless traded..Nobody was & that's how it was and will be..Kinda self explanatory


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Dr. Jones said:


> Or maybe his game just doesn't set up others around him to be very successful. The only person I've ever seen elevated by playing with Lebron was Anderson Varejao.
> 
> Given how special of a player Lebron is, I always found it amazing that aging vets weren't lining up to play with Lebron during the Cavs years. Shaq did and it was apparent that their relationship cooled quickly. Antawan Jamison did and played about as worse as he ever had.
> 
> A solid vet like Chauncey Billups, Ray Allen, Derek Fisher, or Steve Nash could have put the Cavs over the top. Sadly, no one of that caliber ever came.


I don't think this is the case. If you're a great shooter who can stretch the floor or a good offensive rebounder, you'll do well next to Bron since he's very ball dominant and gets a lot of defensive attention.

Guys like Big Z, Varejao, Boobie Gibson, Pavlovic, Gooden, Mo Williams etc all did fine with him.

Jamison wasn't really bad when he was there. His numbers were worse because the offense didn't flow through him as much since he couldn't shot jack on a shit team like Washington any more. It's not like he should've been taking more shots than Bron.


----------



## GOON

BrosOfDestruction said:


> His numbers were worse because the offense didn't flow through him as much since he couldn't shot jack on a shit team like Washington any more. It's not like he should've been taking more shots than Bron.


The entire offense flowed through Gilbert Arenas during that time period, not Jamison. 

Washington was solid in that stretch too until Gilbert got the injury bug.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

You're right but I didn't say that. I said it didn't flow through him as much.


----------



## Magic

Isn't Lebron suppose to be a great playmaker? why can't he do more to setup Bosh and Wade? Surely his playmaking ability can't just be him recklessly driving in and then kick out if he fails to get an easy bucket. oh wait, that is basically all he can do. 

this isn't a knock on Lebron btw, Wade should be able to get himself going, but I just think it's ridiculous that he was always hyped up as this great playmaker when all he could ever really do was pass to open shooters after attempting drives.


----------



## Notorious

Dream Team documentary coming on in 30 minutes. :mark:


----------



## HeatWave

Gerald Wallace opts out of contract to become free agent..

Sports Gods: 46353543 
Illuminati Nets: 0


----------



## Notorious

The Nets stay losing.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

DeFeated Scumbag said:


> Isn't Lebron suppose to be a great playmaker? why can't he do more to setup Bosh and Wade? Surely his playmaking ability can't just be him recklessly driving in and then kick out if he fails to get an easy bucket. oh wait, that is basically all he can do.
> 
> this isn't a knock on Lebron btw, Wade should be able to get himself going, but I just think it's ridiculous that he was always hyped up as this great playmaker when all he could ever really do was pass to open shooters after attempting drives.


A lot of that is dependent on coaching and the system you're in too though. Only the best of the best playmakers like Nash or Magic or Kidd could do what you're saying. 

Spo pretty much uses Bosh to either set a cross screen or stretch the floor. Wade is standing still at one side of the court whenever Bron has the ball. You can't really do much in that situation outside of drive and kick. You have to get them moving without the ball and Bron will find you in that case. He's a pretty good passer off the pick and roll too but yeah, he's overrated if anybody says he's a top 5 passer or anything like that.


----------



## GOON

It's not LeBron's fault that Wade was atrocious last night.


----------



## HeatWave

Only passers I'd put ahead of LeBron is Nash, Rondo, & maybe D-Will..Deron is highly underrated as a passer imo


----------



## BruiserKC

LMAO @ Jim Rome's interview with Stern today. While Rome isn't the most sympathetic figure when it comes to talk show hosts, Stern was a bit of a dick to him when he asked if Rome was done beating his wife yet. Rome was asking about how people think the lottery process is sometimes fixed and Stern just took him to task. Best line had to be when Stern said he was going to talk to someone important, he was talking next to Stephen A.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

HeatWave said:


> Only passers I'd put ahead of LeBron is Nash, Rondo, & maybe D-Will..Deron is highly underrated as a passer imo


Are you serious bro? Chris Paul and Rubio are definitely better and you can argue a few others too.


----------



## Notorious

Rubio is top 3.

I'd say Rubio, Rondo and Nash are the three best passers in the NBA. With CP3 and someone else rounding out the top 5. LeBron is not a top 5 passer. Not a chance in hell.


----------



## Realdonnyv

Raptors will be contenders next year


----------



## CamillePunk

Recording the Dream Team documentary so please nobody tell me who wins.


----------



## Magic

Notorious said:


> Rubio is top 3.
> 
> I'd say Rubio, Rondo and Nash are the three best passers in the NBA. With CP3 and someone else rounding out the top 5. LeBron is not a top 5 passer. Not a chance in hell.


Calderon who everyone seems to ignore even though he really is a great passer imo.


----------



## GOON

Realdonnyv said:


> Raptors will be contenders next year


The Raptors will never matter.



CamillePunk said:


> Recording the Dream Team documentary so please nobody tell me who wins.


Nigeria.


----------



## HeatWave

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Are you serious bro? Chris Paul and Rubio are definitely better and you can argue a few others too.


Forgot about Rubio, yeah he's nice & better.. I dont think CP3 is a better passer than LeBron though..Maybe at throwing alley-oops but that's it imo


----------



## Notorious

LeBron a better passer than Chris Paul?

Nah...


----------



## SpeedStick




----------



## LarryCoon

OKC is winning the title. Wade is going to cost Miami the championship.


----------



## HeatWave

Wade vs Miami @ Summerslam?


----------



## Chismo

Someone said LeBron is a better passer than Chris Paul? LMAO.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

gerald wallace opting out becoming a free agent. thank you billy king for giving up a protected pick for two months of wallace. you fucking idiot.


----------



## Kames

Can't wait for game 2 tonight.. OKC doin it big this year.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

GOON said:


> The Raptors will never matter.


Hope you realize we're getting Valincuanas, and it was said if he didn't go in last years draft that he would probably be the second overall pick in this years draft. + whoever we draft this year will be beneficial to us as well.

Hopefully we can acquire a good player in the offseason as well.


----------



## HeatWave

Jameer Nelson opted out & is now a FA...

Low key, he'd be a good pickup for those who miss out on D-Will & Lowry


----------



## HeatWave

Brandon Bass too...Interesting


----------



## Notorious

Bass coming off the best season of his career, smart on his part.

I think Boston will bring him back, he'll probably get a contract around the same area of what Glen Davis got.

I liked Bass, sometimes he blanks out on defense, but I think he has some potential, he plays good with Rondo. I hope Danny can re-sign him.

My dream Celtics rotation for next season:
R. Rondo/E. Moore
A. Bradley/O. Mayo
P. Pierce/J. Green
B. Bass/R. White
K. Garnett/M. Leonard


----------



## Notorious

The Dream Team documentary was the most watched show ever on NBATV. #RESPECT


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

MJ, Magic and Bird. Three of the GOAT draws right there.


----------



## Notorious

I gained so much more respect for Charles Barkley last night.

I wish more players could be like he was to an extent. Sick of all these players with their fake humble attitudes, I wish there was a player who really told people how he felt and not kissed their ass trying to be this humble person. The only people I could think of who tell people how they actually feel are Kobe & Rondo. And KG at times.


----------



## Myst

Notorious said:


> I gained so much more respect for Charles Barkley last night.
> 
> I wish more players could be like he was to an extent. Sick of all these players with their fake humble attitudes, I wish there was a player who really told people how he felt and not kissed their ass trying to be this humble person. The only people I could think of who tell people how they actually feel are Kobe & Rondo.



Agreed, gotta respect that about Chuck, Rondo, etc. Nowadays though, superstars look at themselves as 'brands' and they don't wanna tarnish their 'brand' by speaking their mind & giving the 'wrong' answer.


----------



## Notorious

Isn't Jameer Dwight's closest friend on the Magic?


----------



## HeatWave

> . LeBron's teams are 2-9 in Finals, tied for lowest win % (.182) in history for players with 10+ games player. Other was Hot Rod Hundley



.....


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

If you guys missed the Dream team documentary, you can watch it here.






Nice way to kill time before the game starts. I kind of wish they included more practice footage from that 5 on 5 game. Lol'd when I saw Pippen creepin'.

I'm surprised NBA didn't claim copyright.


----------



## Notorious

They probably haven't noticed yet.

One of the best basketball documentaries I've ever seen. Barkley became one of my favorite players ever after watching that.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

I agree. Barkley seemed to be a real guy and gave straight up answers on any matter like calling those Pistons assholes. None of that politically correct BS. Stockton seemed like a cool dude too.


----------



## Notorious

I think Wade's gonna have a big game.


----------



## PGSucks

It seems pretty ridiculous by now that Barkley's elbow back then was such an incident (that's the impression I get, as I was negative 3 years old at the time), with Metta World Peace's elbow this season being about 1,000 times worse.

The whole thing just seems tame by now


----------



## Champ

lbj imposing in the low post


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Harden's played really well and given a huge spark to their offense and Ibaka's help defense is awesome as usual.


----------



## HeatWave

Wade is playing..wow..It's been a while..Hopefully he is asked after the game why did he take such a long break & why did he choose now to return


----------



## Champ

battier shooting the lights out


----------



## HeatWave

This starting slow & battling back will not work for OKC when they hit the road..No reason to start Games 1 & 2 the way they did being at home


----------



## Notorious

Harden needs some help.


----------



## Magic

they did it in all the other series, why can't they do it against the worst home crowd yet?


----------



## HeatWave

LeBron, Bosh & Wade all playing well = Sign of the Apocalypse


----------



## Notorious

Westbrook is killing OKC.


----------



## kobra860

This picture is amazing:


----------



## HeatWave

Harden has a big dollar sign on his back...He's making money tonight(as if he hasn't been lol)


----------



## HeatWave

Fouls galore


----------



## Notorious

Miami outplaying OKC tonight.

Would be a miracle for the Thunder to win this game.


----------



## Champ

battier will continue to knock those down if he gets wide open looks


----------



## WahhWahh

Great game by Heat. Still sticking by my prediction of Heat in 7. 

Lebron hasn't had to do too much tonight which has been good for the Heat.


----------



## Notorious

OKC can't get stops.

This game is over.


----------



## HeatWave

Dare I say Harden has bailed out Westbrook & Durant so far?


----------



## Alco

It ain't over till KD sings baby.


----------



## Brye

DA FUCK BATTIER?


----------



## StarzNBarz

Fuck off Battier. I hate that guy


----------



## Shazayum

Battier is a straight up beast. Still time for okc to take this away.


----------



## HeatWave

Durant is the one star player who is always open lol


----------



## WahhWahh

What a 4th quarter. They're going at each other like two teams in the Finals should.

Huge 3 by Battier returned by KD.


----------



## WahhWahh

Ibaka is a beast.

Durant misses a free throw?!

Wade's been good in the 4th.


----------



## Alco

My goodness, a 3-point game. Heat will be broken down mentally if they give this one up.


----------



## WahhWahh

And on cue, Lebron's gone missing. I'm done defending him, lol.

EDIT: GG Heat.


----------



## Alco

7 point game. This one's probably in the books.


----------



## HeatWave

MIAMI JUST RAN A PLAY!!!!


----------



## WahhWahh

LBJ hit a shot!


----------



## Shazayum

Over for thunder. Mia in 7


----------



## WahhWahh

KEVIN DURANT GOOD FUCKING LORD

OKC are back, and have a chance to win this. Fucking hell what a game.


----------



## Alco

oh you heat :lmao


----------



## Svart

Wow, what a sequence of events for the Thunder.


----------



## WahhWahh

Ahh shit, Durant misses his most important shot yet. And no way he was fouled.

Lebron clutch FT's.


----------



## Svart

Nice no call there.


----------



## WahhWahh

:lmao at Doris creepin' on the court as soon as the final buzzer sounds.


----------



## WahhWahh

You can tell how nervous Lebron is with his post-game interview. Must be x100 when he has the ball in the 4th.


----------



## Svart

Those missed FT's and bad calls/no calls killed the Thunder. Is it any surprise..


----------



## Joel

WahhWahh said:


> Ahh shit, Durant misses his most important shot yet. *And no way he was fouled*.
> 
> Lebron clutch FT's.


Yes he fucking was. Bollocks officiating as usual.


----------



## TasteOfVenom

Even commentators seemed confused at lack of calls, lol


----------



## Notorious

OKC has no one to blame but themselves for this loss.

Dug themselves into too deep of a hole.

Can't complain about Durant not getting the call at the end of the game, refs rarely call a foul that late in the game on a shot like that.


----------



## Alco

I still see the Thunder winning the series. How did the Heat even allow them to come back like that, seriously...


----------



## WahhWahh

Joel said:


> Yes he fucking was. Bollocks officiating as usual.


You can't call a foul like that to decide a game like this. Durant should have scored it, he scored everything else.


----------



## Joel

Notorious said:


> OKC has no one to blame but themselves for this loss.
> 
> Dug themselves into too deep of a hole.
> *
> Can't complain about Durant not getting the call at the end of the game, refs rarely call a foul that late in the game on a shot like that.*


I don't buy that crap. No matter what time it is in the gamem, first second or last second, a foul is a foul.


----------



## Champ

clutch lbj is clutch


----------



## HeatWave

Good ending..Boy did Wade's blunder almost come back to haunt them


----------



## Mikey Damage

Stern wants six games. Stern is going to get six games.


----------



## GOON

^Russell Westbrick's biggest fan showing his support.


----------



## WahhWahh

Miami should run the ball through Chalmers in the 4th quarter. Wade and Bron don't get it done.


----------



## Dr. Jones

David Stern has his prints all over that game. Thunder got jobbed like it was a game.


----------



## HeatWave

Fouls & free throws were even all game..Neither side can complain


----------



## GOON

WahhWahh said:


> Miami should run the ball through Chalmers in the 4th quarter. Wade and Bron don't get it done.


Oh God no.


----------



## StarzNBarz

Chalmers is clutch tho...


----------



## Rush

WahhWahh said:


> Ahh shit, Durant misses his most important shot yet. And no way he was fouled.
> 
> Lebron clutch FT's.


yes he was. irrespective of whether refs like to call fouls late in games that was a clear foul and a nice example of how some players gets away with everything. Durant should have already been fouled out with the refs giving a blocking foul to Battier instead of the charge on Durant so in one sense it evens out but as a ref you can't give square ups or not call something just because there's 10 seconds left and the game is on the line.



WahhWahh said:


> You can't call a foul like that to decide a game like this. Durant should have scored it, he scored everything else.





Joel said:


> I don't buy that crap. No matter what time it is in the gamem, first second or last second, a foul is a foul.


^^^


----------



## HeatWave

Chalmers should play with earplugs in his ears..Getting yelled at like that will eventually break him I'd think


----------



## Dr. Jones

HeatWave said:


> Fouls & free throws were even all game..Neither side can complain


Pretty sure KD had like 4 free throw attempts for the game. Sure buddy.


----------



## Notorious

I wonder if the shoe was on the other foot and LeBron was the one who got "fouled" by Durant on a shot attempt would people be this upset.

It's a good no-call. It's not like the refs were cheating for the Heat when both teams had pretty much the same amount of fouls and FTA's.


----------



## Dr. Jones

Notorious said:


> I wonder if the shoe was on the other foot and LeBron was the one who got "fouled" by Durant on a shot attempt would people be this upset.


That was a game deciding no call. I don't care who you are, a spade is a spade, and I'll call it as such.


----------



## Zen

1-1 shiiiiiiiiiiiiet


----------



## Magic

pretty sure the Thunder can complain considering a miss call cost them the game.


----------



## GOON

Dr. Jones said:


> That was a game deciding no call. I don't care who you are, a spade is a spade, and I'll call it as such.


The non-charge call on Kevin Durant in the 4th quarter (which would have been his sixth foul) could have been game changing as well.


----------



## Notorious

You guys can't have it both ways. You can't complain about refs calling ticky-tac fouls but then get upset if they don't call one.

But point blank period.

If the Thunder played with the same energy they played the 4th quarter with in quarters 1-3, they would've won this game.

They have no one to blame but themselves. This whole play like shit in the 1st half and then try to come back isn't going to work everytime. 1st half matters just as much as the 2nd half.

And just like GOON said, if the refs made the right call and called Durant for the charge he committed on Battier with 5 minutes left in the 4th which would've fouled him out, this conversation wouldn't be happening. Refs weren't perfect, they never are. Quit trying to act like the refs gave the game to Miami.


----------



## Joel Anthony

GOON said:


> The non-charge call on Kevin Durant in the 4th quarter (which would have been his sixth foul) could have been game changing as well.


THANK YOU.


----------



## HeatWave

Dr. Jones said:


> Pretty sure KD had like 4 free throw attempts for the game. Sure buddy.


Free throws were even..OKC shot 26 & Miami shot 25


----------



## Notorious

Ibaka/Perkins have been awful this series when they're playing together.

Perkins has just been awful in general.

Just my opinion but it seems as if OKC's most effective lineup against Miami was Westbrook/Fisher/Harden/Durant/Ibaka or Collison.


----------



## HeatWave

Ibaka & Perkins combo was bad vs Spurs too but they're great safety nets for LeBron & Wade drives


----------



## Bro

Durant didn't wanna hear shit about getting fowled or not, he just missed the shot and thats basically his reaction.

btw, wtf is up with this chess club look that Wade and Westbrook have during the post game?


----------



## Bushmaster

its so weird watching and listening to everything and i hear about the last shot by Durant that was a foul but noone brings up the obvious charge that he didnt get called on with 5 min left.


----------



## Magic

it wasn't an obvious charge until the replay. In game it looked like it could go either way. That Lebron foul, yeah, that wasn't a 50/50 call in real time.


----------



## HeatWave

OKC's big 3 outscored Miami's big 3 by 8...Miami's others have actually played ok on the road & since they're going home, expect them to play even better..Interested in seeing whose game from OKC travels or better yet shows up..Collison? Sefalosha? Ibaka? Will Cook get more minutes? Intriguing stuff


----------



## timfly

DeFeated Scumbag said:


> it wasn't an obvious charge until the replay. In game it looked like it could go either way. That Lebron foul, yeah, that wasn't a 50/50 call in real time.


Exactly. Charges are easy to see in replay, but try seeing it fullspeed. Meanwhile, a bearhug and an arm grab later are rather easy to see. OKC comes in hot to start these next games and they will come out of Miami 3-2 going back home and putting the real heat on Lebron and friends


----------



## HeatWave

SoupMan Prime said:


> its so weird watching and listening to everything and i hear about the last shot by Durant that was a foul but noone brings up the obvious charge that he didnt get called on with 5 min left.


If Durant fouls out, OKC is likely routed down the stretch...Both calls are connected so you are either mad about both or cool about both..


----------



## Rush

Charge wasn't obvious in real time, Lebron blatently fouled Durant at the end. Both are examples of the refs being poor, its part and parcel of the game. If Durant gets fouled out then Harden could have stepped up. He'd been playing well all game, Thunder comeback was already rolling its increadiably narrow minded to claim that would be the game. Of course having Durant makes it far easier to comeback but its not a guarantee. When are you going to admit you're a mark for Miami HeatWave?


----------



## That Guy

GOON said:


> ^Russell Westbrick's biggest fan showing his support.


:lmao :lmao :lmao 

I lost it. 

On topic though, good game, I only caught the final quarter but it seemed like a close game.

*edit*

amazing watch.


----------



## Perfect Poster

If OKC doesn't play like shit in the first half they don't have to worry about the refs giving them a foul at the end. There's been worse non-calls before.


----------



## Notorious

So this is what you're all complaining about that was such an obvious foul?






You guys are whining because of that? That is a no-call at this point in the game. Complaining about that little of contact?

How about you complain about Scott Brooks designing that terrible play out of the timeout.

Edit: Exactly PerfectPoster.


----------



## Kames

Whether Durant got fouled at the end of the game or not is irrelevant.. If they would have made all their free throws, they would have won this ball game.. Can't forget that Heat started out on an 18-2 run. Miami deserved to win this game. And that's coming for a diehard OKC fan.


----------



## Notorious

Some interesting numbers.

In these playoffs, in the games when the Heat are down in the series (3 games which they all won), LeBron is averaging 39/13.6/6.3. That is amazing.

Also LeBron became the 10th player to score 600+ points in a single postseason. The other nine? MJ, Kobe, Hakeem, Barkley, Bird, Wade, Shaq, AI and Dirk. Some elite company.

You don't have to like the guy but you've gotta respect him for what he's done in these playoffs. He's had an amazing run.


----------



## That Guy

just a quick question, may be dumb but after watching the dream team documentary (which I recomend to anyone who hasn't seen to watch it on youtube before they take it down), I'm just curious whats stopping them from doing a "dream team" now in the Olympics, or stop them from making a "dream team" before 92'. I mean this year you could make up some sort of an Olympic Dream Team that could just as easily dominate as well - you have massive names to make a USA team with from all of the teams in the NBA. I am pretty new to the sport but would think that with the ammount of talent that they have in the NBA, America would dominate and be undefeated every year in the Olympics. Except when watching the documentary, they go on about how it was a once in a life time thing and that they never will have another team with the best around in that era. 

I'm not comparing that team and guys like Bird, MJ, Magic and others to current guys but I hope you get what I mean. Like howcome they dont do a current dream team, or do one every year with the best of the best in the NBA teaming up, why only on that year.


----------



## Notorious

When they say once in a lifetime, they mean there will never be a team as good as the Dream Team or as dominate as the Dream Team.

I think the lowest amount of points the Dream Team won a game by was like 38 points. You're never gonna see a team with 11 HOF'ers and arguably the greatest college player of all-time playing together again. It just something that hasn't happened since and probably will never happen.

The USA team went undefeated in the 08 Olympics and undefeated in the 2010 FIBA World championships. The problem with the true 12 best players of the NBA nowadays teaming up is that some players don't want to do the Olympics. Some want to be paid to play, some want the rest to heal from injuries and some just don't care.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

The Bad Guy said:


> just a quick question, may be dumb but after watching the dream team documentary (which I recomend to anyone who hasn't seen to watch it on youtube before they take it down), I'm just curious whats stopping them from doing a "dream team" now in the Olympics, or stop them from making a "dream team" before 92'. I mean this year you could make up some sort of an Olympic Dream Team that could just as easily dominate as well - you have massive names to make a USA team with from all of the teams in the NBA. I am pretty new to the sport but would think that with the ammount of talent that they have in the NBA, America would dominate and be undefeated every year in the Olympics. Except when watching the documentary, they go on about how it was a once in a life time thing and that they never will have another team with the best around in that era.
> 
> I'm not comparing that team and guys like Bird, MJ, Magic and others to current guys but I hope you get what I mean. Like howcome they dont do a current dream team, or do one every year with the best of the best in the NBA teaming up, why only on that year.


You couldn't make a dream team before 92 since NBA players weren't allowed to compete and the teams only consisted of collegiates. It came to a point where USA started to look a bit vulnerable to international teams and then FIBA finally allowed NBA players to go through and the Dream team was formed. 

As for now, a lot of it has to do with the best players not willing to play for a variety of reasons some which Notorious stated. I remember Shaq, KG, Kobe, McGrady didn't want to play in Athens in 04since a couple of them had already won and they had security, injury issues too . It's why the 08 Redeem team was such a huge deal since pretty much all the best players like Kobe, Dwight, Bron, Wade etc decided to play since USA was doing terrible in international competition. 

There was also a great dream team in 96 but that never got enough exposure. I think they could definitely give the 92 dream team some trouble because Bird was pretty much done and Magic was past his prime too. 96 roster had all the best players in the world at that time including 5 members of the original team. Only Jordan didn't want to participate. 

Shaquille O'Neal, Hakeem Olajuwon, Charles Barkley, Scottie Pippen, Karl Malone, John Stockton, David Robinson, Gary Payton, Anfernee Hardaway, Grant Hill, Reggie Miller, Mitch Richmond (Coach: Lenny Wilkens)


----------



## Joel

Notorious said:


> So this is what you're all complaining about that was such an obvious foul?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are whining because of that? That is a no-call at this point in the game. Complaining about that little of contact?
> 
> How about you complain about Scott Brooks designing that terrible play out of the timeout.
> 
> Edit: Exactly PerfectPoster.


That is such a bullshit excuse. Why is a player not allowed to touch the opposition in that manner midway through the game, but allowed to at the end of the game?

It's an absolutely terrible excuse. Hell, say the referees missed it, but don't use such a flimsy excuse that will only set a precedent for further situations.

A foul is a foul whatever the time is.

Did OKC lose the game because of this? No. They lost it because they started of awful and deserved to lose because they didn't learn their lessons from Game 1. But don't bullshit with that awful 'it's at the end of the game so it's fine' excuse.


----------



## HeatWave

LeBron only had 2 turnovers last night which snapped NBA record of most consecutive 4+ turnover games in the finals at 6...Previous record holder was Jordan


----------



## WahhWahh

4 turnovers isn't much for someone who has the ball in almost every offensive play of the entire game tbh.

Not a good record to own though.


----------



## StarzNBarz

Joel said:


> That is such a bullshit excuse. Why is a player not allowed to touch the opposition in that manner midway through the game, but allowed to at the end of the game?
> 
> It's an absolutely terrible excuse. Hell, say the referees missed it, but don't use such a flimsy excuse that will only set a precedent for further situations.
> 
> A foul is a foul whatever the time is.
> 
> Did OKC lose the game because of this? No. They lost it because they started of awful and deserved to lose because they didn't learn their lessons from Game 1. But don't bullshit with that awful 'it's at the end of the game so it's fine' excuse.


I'm with you BUT I don't know how long you've been watching the NBA whenever its later in a close game the refs tend to swallow the whistles unless its a very obvious foul. They let the players decide the game rather then the refs.


----------



## Notorious

A weak ticky-tac foul like that shouldn't called at one point in that game.

But especially not late in the game like that.


----------



## JSL

Game 3 is a huge game for both teams, winner gets to lead the series, and if OKC wins game 3 that will be a huge confidence boost for them.


----------



## HeatWave

Yeah, if im OKC, the most important game in Miami to win is probably game 3...Want Miami to lose home court as quick as possible..

Personally I feel chances are Miami heads back to OKC up 3-2..Can't see them losing 2 of 3 at home..Certainly possible, but they have been just as good at home as OKC..Any road win in this series is huge


----------



## Champ

the great magic johnson called russ the worst point guard he's ever watched in the nba finals


----------



## HeatWave

Dude had a triple double game 1 & almost had another in game 2, not to mention he assisted on half of Durant's points in the 4th...Magic needs to chill imo


----------



## Near™

JSL said:


> Game 3 is a huge game for both teams, winner gets to lead the series, and if OKC wins game 3 that will be a huge confidence boost for them.


Not to mention if Miami wins Game 3 (assuming the confidence carries them to victories in 4 and 5) they can raise the championship in their building.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

> as dominate as the Dream Team.


except that russells olympic team was more dominate.


----------



## Near™

Who the hell said the Heat *OR* Thunder were as dominant as the dream team? That is such an overestimate. 

The 3 reserves and any two players could beat the Heat or Thunder.

Do yourself a favour and watch the re-air of the Dream Team Documentary at 10:30 EST tonight on the NBA channel, and if you don't get the channel, bootleg it.


----------



## Perfect Poster

You're taking what Magic said out of context. He said in that game Westbrook was playing the worst game by a point guard he's ever seen. Considering that was at half and Westbrook did play like balls in the first half, I'm not surprised by that distinction.


----------



## Notorious

Hollywood Bron still drawing.



> Through two games, the 2012 NBA Finals – Miami Heat vs. Oklahoma City Thunder – is the most-viewed Finals ever on ABC, averaging 16,439,000 viewers (P2+), according to Nielsen. Thursday night’s broadcast delivered the largest audience for an NBA Finals Game 2 in ABC history, averaging 16,670,000 viewers.
> Overall, The Finals is averaging a 10.1 rating, the highest since 2004 and the second highest-rated ever on ABC, through two games. The series is up 10 percent in household rating (10.1 vs. 9.2) and seven percent in viewership (16,439,000 vs. 15,349,000) compared to last year.
> Game 2 recorded a 10.4 household rating, making it the highest-rated since 2004 and the second-highest rated ever on ABC. The game was up 12 percent in household rating (10.4 vs. 9.3), seven percent in viewership (16,670,000 vs. 15,525,000) and 11 percent in household impressions (11,920,000 vs. 10,735,000) compared to last year.
> The only other NBA Finals Game 2 on ABC with a higher rating was the 2004 NBA Finals – Detroit Pistons vs. L.A. Lakers – which generated a 10.7.
> Last night’s Game 2 was the highest-rated and most-viewed program of the night, propelling ABC to win the night across all networks (broadcast and cable) in rating, viewership, household impressions and all key demos. It marks the 27th consecutive time that The Finals on ABC has won the night.


----------



## HeatWave

I'd still argue a Knicks/Lakers finals would outdraw this series


----------



## Bushmaster

bout to watch the The Dream Team movie on NBA tv soon. cant wait. im super excited bout the Olympics this summer too.

Miami needs to win game 3. They really have looked like the better team this series. They could have easily won game 1 too if they didnt have such a terrible 4th offensively and defensively. There issue is that they go into stupid moments where they dribble the ball and jack up a contested shot. I know no lead is safe in the nba but when your an elite team you shouldnt ever be losing big 15 point leads like the Heat do. If the other team is making a run give it to James or Wade to drive in and try to get a foul to get some easy points.


----------



## Notorious

I think HeatWave already said it but game 3 is the most important game for OKC to win in Miami.


----------



## Zen

Can't wait to watch THE Dream Team


----------



## Bushmaster

its playing now. guys i know most will say the Dream Team is best ever cuz there careers are done but player skill wise do you think the Redeem Team would be a challenge for the Dream Team.


----------



## HeatWave

Depends..90's rules, Redeem team has no shot..Too physical & new era isn't used to playing that physical or scoring over that physical & aggressive of defense..Today's rules? Dream team would have field day offensively, but would be limited defensively, not to mention as said in the piece Dream Team's weakness was(I won't spoil it) something Reedeem team had & could exploit with non aggressive defense


----------



## Bushmaster

then the International teams werent as good as they are today right? i dont think it being physical or not physical maters a ton though. guys like Lebron, Kobe, Howard, Wade can all play in that enviroment i think only thing is they would probably whine if there isnt a call. They take contact alot. 

Watching this is great. Seeing the relationship between Magic and Bird is amazing.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Heatwave, what was the weakness bro? Post in spoiler tags. I watched it yesterday and didn't hear anything. 

92 team would win easily against the redeem team. 

I'd lol when their bigs like Dwight, Bosh, Boozer try to guard Robinson, Ewing, Barkley and Malone. They'll all get in foul trouble and DT would end up winning because of much superior inside play and they meshed better as a team.

EDIT: Competition is a bit better today but they dominated a couple of solid teams back then. Croatia had Petrovic, Radja and Kukoc, all who were solid-really good in the NBA and Lithuania had Sabonis and Sarunas who were pretty decent though that was a past prime Sabonis.


----------



## Bushmaster

Yeah the disadvantage at Bigs is huge. Boozer and Bosh would get eaten up. I havent finished watching yet and i never really watched any of the games of the Dream team mayebe they werent really a running team. The Redeem Team's bigs are fast and reason they are picked is cuz all they wanna do is run and fast break.

bout the olympics this summer who will be playing PG. Rose is out and i dont know if Paul is healthy enough. Rondo would fit so perfectly on the team since guy is a pass first PG like Paul but i would say he is better and could penetrate to the basket more.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Those bigs were great at running the floor man. Robinson and Malone are two of the best trailers in NBA history because of how fast they ran the floor. Barkley could get up and down in transition as well. He was like a tweener forward and had a nice mix of inside/outside game. Ewing wasn't that fast but he'd hold his own. They were a great running team in general based on the few games I saw. They'd have Jordan and Pippen pressure the ball handlers, create turnovers and get the fastbreak going. The shot blocking of guys like Robinson and Ewing and long outlet passes by their bigs got the transition game going as well.

You could find a few full games on youtube and of course you can download them as well. They get boring after awhile because they're all blowouts. 

As for this year, CP3, Deron and Westbrick were the finalists and I think CP3 and Deron will definitely make it based on past experience. IDK if Westbrick makes it unless they want a 3 PG rotation but that seems unnecessary.


----------



## Bushmaster

Westbrook would be an awful choice. Guy is shoot first and i could see him trying to score 30 every game. Thats why i think Rondo would be an amazing if he wanted to play. Paul was great in 08 and im sure he will be this year. im mad excited though just to see Lebron and Durant on the same team. Thats the one thing i truly loved about the US team. Its not like the All Star game where it means nothing these superstars are all playing for something all living together. Seeing Wade pass an amazing Alley to Kobe or seeing Lebron and Kobe sharing was a sight to see.

man seeing what John Stockton did was funny as hell lol. guy is one of the greatest for sure.


----------



## Near™

Notorious said:


> Hollywood Bron still drawing.


LeBrom James istje best 0payer, but wjen work;d.


*EDIT: I think I just had an extra instance of this thread opened on my second monitor and my keys started jumping for some reason. I wasn't nearly drunk enough by 11:35.*


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

I agree. Westbrook should stay off the team but tbh, it wouldn't matter much and I don't think even he's dumb enough to shot jack on that team. 



NearStark™;11597632 said:


> LeBrom James istje best 0payer, but wjen work;d.


Damn bro, how many shots did you just take?

Seeing as your avy, I'm gonna say not 1, not 2, not 3, not 4, not 5, not 6, not 7


----------



## Bushmaster

he is dumb enough to shot jack with the best scorer as his teammate in Durant. I just seem him playing against weaker players and him thinking he can do it on his own all the time. But yeah i think Kobe, Wade, Lebron would give him an earful.


----------



## HeatWave

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Heatwave, what was the weakness bro? Post in spoiler tags. I watched it yesterday and didn't hear anything.
> 
> 92 team would win easily against the redeem team.
> 
> I'd lol when their bigs like Dwight, Bosh, Boozer try to guard Robinson, Ewing, Barkley and Malone. They'll all get in foul trouble and DT would end up winning because of much superior inside play and they meshed better as a team.
> 
> EDIT: Competition is a bit better today but they dominated a couple of solid teams back then. Croatia had Petrovic, Radja and Kukoc, all who were solid-really good in the NBA and Lithuania had Sabonis and Sarunas who were pretty decent though that was a past prime Sabonis.





Dream Team's weakness was guarding quicker point guards..It was brought up during the scrimmage vs the college kids"]


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Damn you're right. I remember that now. 

Guy like Rose and Westbrook could give them trouble in that case but it's weird they say that because I remember MJ shutting down KJ in the 93 finals and KJ was lightning quick.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

So will any of you be at all surprised if Miami takes it out in 5?


----------



## That Guy

eyebrowmorroco said:


> So will any of you be at all surprised if Miami takes it out in 5?


I wouldn't be surprised if Miami take it, in fact I want them to win, but I would be surprised if it ends in five. I have a feeling this is going to seven.


----------



## Bushmaster

I would be very surprised. Miami was an excellent home team so they could win all the games at home. Teams dont usually winthe 3 games in a row. if they win the first 2 then it could happen they just need to.play their ball and drive t the basket and not settle for jumpers.


----------



## Notorious

I think Miami will win 2 of 3.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Anyone actually have numbers on how many times a team has actually won 3 in a row at home? I remember Miami did it in 06 but I can't remember any other off the top of my head. Very unlikely and rare. 

I'm gonna say OKC takes 2 out of 3 in Miami.


----------



## HeatWave

Miami in 06 & I believe Detroit in 04 are the only two I believe


Let's just say OKC loses game 3, do you think being down 2-1 with 2 straight road games is easier than down 0-2 to the Spurs & going back to OKC, or harder? I asked that question on twitter & got mixed answers


----------



## Notorious

Brandon Roy is saying he's gonna come back next year.

I just hope he doesn't damage his knees anymore.


Much harder IMO HeatWave.


----------



## HeatWave

> . PHIL JACKSON: They never called. And I kinda appreciate that. Because if they called, it would open the door and they didn't wanna open the door.
> ANDREA KREMER They didn't wanna open the door or you didn't wanna open the door?
> PHIL JACKSON: Well, I mean, I wasn't gonna take the job, that's for sure. But…
> 
> ANDREA KREMER: You wouldn't have taken the Knick job?
> PHIL JACKSON: No. I wouldn't take…
> ANDREA KREMER: Why? This is—the ties to this job go back as far as your whole career.
> PHIL JACKSON: Yeah, it's great. It's great.
> 
> ANDREA KREMER: And you've always said New York is special to you.
> PHIL JACKSON: New York is special.
> ANDREA KREMER: Why do you dismiss it then, possibility, even?
> PHIL JACKSON: Well, it just-- there's just too much work that has to be done with that team. You know? It's just not quite-- it's clumsy. It's a little bit of a clumsy team. It's not, you know.—
> ANDREA KREMER: What's "clumsy" mean?
> 
> PHIL JACKSON: Well, they don't fit together well. (Amare) Stoudemire doesn't fit together well with Carmelo (Anthony). Stoudemire's really good player. But he's gotta play in a certain system and a way. Carmelo has to be a better passer. And the ball can't stop every time it hits his hands. They need to have someone come in that can kinda blend that group together.
> 
> ANDREA KREMER: But wouldn't you have been the perfect person to come in and blend all that talent together? You sort of have a good history of that.
> 
> PHIL JACKSON: Yeah, well. It didn't happen


boom :lmao


----------



## Notorious

Lou Williams opting out and becoming a UFA as well.

Don't blame him, just like Brandon Bass, he's coming off the best season of his career so it would be smart to get a higher contract by opting out.


----------



## That Guy

I did some research out of curiosity and the most scored game of all time was - Dec. 13, 1983: Pistons 186, Nuggets 184. And it had like three or four overtimes if I am not mistaken. 

It seems as if players from back than were machines, I actually watched the game on youtube (it's there if you want to see it) and they didn't dribble the ball on the spot to stall and take time off of the clock, they sprinted up and down non-stop, as if I am watching a game of ping-pong, thats how much I turned my head from side to side. Nowerdays it's the total opposite, they use all of the 24 second rule so the other team has less time to score afterwards. I was in awe at how they didn't look tired at all. Players back than were a lot fitter. 

Do you guys think something of that nature can happen in todays day and age? you'd be lucky to see a game get passed 110 currently.


----------



## Notorious

It's possible that it could happen but is doubtful.

Games go pass 110 very often. It's not that often you see a game get it to 130 nowadays.


----------



## That Guy

If it were going to happen which two teams do you think can pull it off in a match?


----------



## Notorious

I think Denver & Golden State would have the best chance to pull it off.

They're both young, fast-paced and two of the highest scoring teams in the league.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

All about the tempo you play at. That Suns team with D'Antoni had a lot of high scoring games with their SSOL offense. Suns Nets double OT from 5 years ago had a final score of 161-157. Suns Sonics from about 6 years ago had a final score of 149-152. Trivia: Kobe dropped 81 on the same night.











Fuck, that Suns team was great to watch.


----------



## dxbender

lol, ultimate WWE-NBA day.

Sunday Night...Heat vs (WCW) Thunder(funny how this series has games every sunday/thursday)
WWE also has No Way Out Tonight
No Way Out was the PPV where the NWO debut in WWE
The Miami Heat are often called the NWO of basketball(they even have black and white jerseys)


----------



## Notorious

Yeah BoD that Suns team was fun to watch.

The 04-05 Suns have a case for greatest team to not make it to the Finals.
Nash in his best year.
Amar'e in arguably his best season.
Prime Shawn Marion.
Joe Johnson when he was first becoming a star.
Quentin Richardson when he was a good player.
Leandro Barbosa coming off the bench.

That team was great to watch.


----------



## StarzNBarz

yea... or the kings that got robbed in 02


----------



## Notorious

:lmao


----------



## StarzNBarz

:lmao wow :lmao

westbrook smiles...and then.. the ball hits the door


----------



## HeatWave

Scott Brooks has turned down 3 year $11 mil extension from Thunder


----------



## Near™

HeatWave said:


> Scott Brooks has turned down 3 year $11 mil extension from Thunder


Here is an article if anyone wants a source or some useless information. My thoughts? Three simple theories on this one:

This is a physiological matter; even if you are up 3-0 in the Finals you don't sign an extension as a head coach. A lot of people would find it arrogant or tasteless.

He is superstitious.

The man thinks he is Phil Jackson.


----------



## HeatWave

Or he thinks he can play hardball by winning the title & asking for more money or get better offer elsewhere

Either way, OKC has a few guys that's gonna want raises soon..In other words "It's gonna be a hot summer" (c) Cam'ron


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Notorious said:


> Yeah BoD that Suns team was fun to watch.
> 
> The 04-05 Suns have a case for greatest team to not make it to the Finals.
> Nash in his best year.
> Amar'e in arguably his best season.
> Prime Shawn Marion.
> Joe Johnson when he was first becoming a star.
> Quentin Richardson when he was a good player.
> Leandro Barbosa coming off the bench.
> 
> That team was great to watch.


 Don't remind me. Still mad at Stackhouse for that hard foul on JJ. IDK if they beat the Spurs but they would've had more another guy to create his shot and a defender on Manu for the 2 games he missed.


----------



## Near™

HeatWave said:


> Or he thinks he can play hardball by winning the title & asking for more money or get better offer elsewhere
> 
> Either way, OKC has a few guys that's gonna want raises soon..In other words "It's gonna be a hot summer" (c) Cam'ron


Westbrook just received an extension/raise, Durant, Ibaka, Harden and Perkins are all signed for quite at least three years. Ibaka and Harden both deserve a couple million more a year.

Hell, even Collison is signed up (which was an genius contract). The bench already gets paid decently and I don't think they will bitch.


----------



## HeatWave

Ibaka & Harden imo will not play their contracts out next year..either get re-signed to a nice deal or traded I think


----------



## TasteOfVenom

We need some Thunder is paradise tonight.


----------



## Near™

HeatWave said:


> Ibaka & Harden imo will not play their contracts out next year..either get re-signed to a nice deal or traded I think


I would love to see what a team would offer for Harden as he would obviously end up being a starter somewhere.


----------



## HeatWave

Rumor was Bobcats were looking to break the bank on him..I don't know, but I'd think he'd get a 5 yr 50 mil type of deal from a team or in that area..Didnt Durant & Westbrook get 5 yr 80 mil deals?


----------



## HeatWave

I wanna see the discrepancy in offers Ibaka & Harden get & the offers they accept


----------



## Near™

HeatWave said:


> Rumor was Bobcats were looking to break the bank on him..I don't know, but I'd think he'd get a 5 yr 50 mil type of deal from a team or in that area..Didnt Durant & Westbrook get 5 yr 80 mil deals?





HeatWave said:


> I wanna see the discrepancy in offers Ibaka & Harden get & the offers they accept


Harden would be more valuable in the market because everyone thinks that he could start and consistently dish out what he is currently doing as a sixth man. Personally I think he is innately a sixth man and he wouldn't produce nearly as well without the tools he is so fortunate to have around him right now.

Ibaka is a defensive monster. I could see him fitting perfectly in Dallas if they end up with Williams and Howard doesn't end up there. No, he doesn't consistently produce offense, but you could hang your defensive hat on him and as Dallas proved after giving up Chandler, they need that.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Meh game so far, not very entertaining.

Bron's doing very well off-ball by making cuts and crashing the glass.


----------



## Near™

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Meh game so far, not very entertaining.
> 
> Bron's doing very well off-ball by making cuts and crashing the glass.


I agree, LeBron is getting the ball exactly where he needs it, but the Thunder are giving all of The Heat great passing and running lanes.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Yeah, OKC defense wasn't great in the 1st Q but they're doing better now forcing a bit more jumpshots which isn't Miami's strong suit. 

Bron is still beasting inside though.

EDIT: WB's decision making has been solid so far. He isn't forcing as much and he's actually exploiting the smaller guards in the post and has made a few smart bailout passes on the money. Game looks a bit sloppy when they're playing up and down since every fastbreak ends up a TO.


----------



## TasteOfVenom

Battier is going crazy with threes


----------



## HeatWave

OKC should feel good because Miami has dominated 1st half & only up 1..But also be worried that this is the 3rd game in a row Miami has came out & looked like the better team


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Battier channeling his inner Reggie Miller in this series. 

Bron was pathetic on that last play looking to get the refs to bail him out instead of taking an actual shot.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

david stern is a dirtbag. get him off the camera, guys a lie and a joke


----------



## Rush

HeatWave said:


> OKC should feel good because Miami has dominated 1st half & only up 1..But also be worried that this is the 3rd game in a row Miami has came out & looked like the better team


Miami hasn't dominated at all son. Thunder just need to keep this close in the next quarter


----------



## Notorious

DAT STERN.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Notorious said:


> DAT STERN.


Stern with the poster.


----------



## Near™

Rush said:


> Miami hasn't dominated at all son. Thunder just need to keep this close in the next quarter


I have to agree with Rush here bar the first quarter when every lane was available for pass or drive to any Heat player. OKC has forced multiple shot clock violations. Also, Battier's 3's were largerly due to Ibaka trying to protect the lane and perimeter simultaneously.

I never liked David Stern, but he should just say screw his PR and run the league. His appearances at half time and morning talk shows aren't influencing anyone.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Awesome defense by OKC in the 3rd so far and WB just did the RONDOOOO behind the back, show and go fake.


----------



## Near™

Durant in foul trouble, again...


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Awful call on KD, such little contact on the play.


----------



## Near™

Now we see the Russel Westbrook show.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

OKC's doing good without WB and KD. Frontline is way too big so Miami is forced to foul and give up offensive boards. 

Ibaka closed out way too hard on that Battier 3 but can't blame him with how deadly Batter's been.


----------



## Near™

Please turn the ball over more Miami...

I am getting pissed.


----------



## TasteOfVenom

This game is become botch fest.


----------



## TasteOfVenom

Anti-ref chants


----------



## HeatWave

If OKC can win this low scoring slugfest, I'll be shocked & their confidence will be through the roof...Feels like a Miami-ECF finals game


----------



## Dr. Jones

How a professional team can be so awful at free throws is beyond me. Thats the whole story right now.


----------



## HeatWave

LARRY HUGHES SIGHTING!!!


----------



## Near™

What a play from Sefo.

Now a 1 point game, who can guess how this may end? I, for one, would love for the Heat to actually not fuck this up.


----------



## Amazing_Cult

Russell was good, Magic?

Really?

8/18 from the FG line? 19 points and only 5 assists.

Ksure.


----------



## Bushmaster

man if Miami could have been up 3-0 if they didnt have such a bad half in game 1. Would a title win for Lebron be more impressive this year because everyone picked the west team when it was San Antonio and OKC to win the title no matter who came out of the East. And when it was officially OKC vs Miami everyone thought OKC easy. 

Lebron 1 point short of another 30. Guy is best player in the world. I never understand why ppl even say Durant. LBJ's rebounds, assist and defense are unbelievable.


----------



## HeatWave

Russell was good..Wasn't a good as 1st 2 games but good..Y'all wanted him to chill on shooting right? Took 8 less shots


----------



## Myst

Durant getting in foul trouble in the 3rd while OKC was on a run killed it for them. They had around a 10 pt lead when that happened.


----------



## GOON

D-Wade has got to stop running point.


----------



## HeatWave

But he needs to run through, preferably back on defense


----------



## SpeedStick

Even though Heat will win the title next sunday in OKC, They must make moves in the summer get a center and a better pointguard


----------



## cactus_jack22

Man I checked in late in like the 3rd quarter and Durant was putting up big stats. Than in 4th he does little to nothing. Heat's defense came up huge, survived some turnovers and late rally by OKC. Chris Bosh quietly had a big impact on this game. 

Oh and Harden was an idiot for trying to flop his way to a offensive foul, good thing the refs didn't fall for that ish.


----------



## Bushmaster

idk bout winning the title next week lol. They have looked like the better team but anything could happen. They cant keep a lead at all. But yeah they will need a big in the middle. Its amazing how they out rebound teams without a great or good big. Lebron and Bosh have stepped it up for sure down low.


----------



## Perfect Poster

G4 must win for OKC. Can't see them falling behind 3-1 and rolling off 3 in a row. 

And Harden should get quite a bit of the blame from the Thunder. shot like shit again. However the defenses dominated and had some say in that.


----------



## GOON

If D-Wade goes off in Game 4 and the rest of the team plays like they have been so far, it'll be a blowout. D-Wade has these moments of greatness and Game 4 and 5 would be ideal times for it to happen. He's been atrocious in this series and nearly gave away the game tonight.


----------



## HeatWave

2 OKC losses by total of 10 points..Missed free throws: 16

Miami took 51% of their shot attempts at the rim..Didnt even know that was possible


----------



## cactus_jack22

SpeedStick said:


> Even though Heat will win the title next sunday in OKC, They must make moves in the summer get a center and a better pointguard


Or win it all in Miami. everyone says this series will go at least 6, but from miami's perspective they got to be thinking we got 2 home games win them both and we are champions.


----------



## Rush

Amazing_Cult said:


> Russell was good, Magic?
> 
> Really?
> 
> 8/18 from the FG line? 19 points and only 5 assists.
> 
> Ksure.


He had a much better game than Durant. 



SoupMan Prime said:


> *man if Miami could have been up 3-0 if they didnt have such a bad half in game 1.* Would a title win for Lebron be more impressive this year because everyone picked the west team when it was San Antonio and OKC to win the title no matter who came out of the East. And when it was officially OKC vs Miami everyone thought OKC easy.
> 
> Lebron 1 point short of another 30. Guy is best player in the world. I never understand why ppl even say Durant. LBJ's rebounds, assist and defense are unbelievable.


nice logic, by the same token OKC could've been up 2-1 if they didn't have such a bad first quarter in game 2.

Heat fans are going to be unbearable if they do win.


----------



## Rush

.


----------



## HeatWave

As we've learned from the Knicks series, Celtics series & even the Spurs/OKC series, it's gonna be hard for Miami to hit OKC with a dagger


----------



## Rush

Amazing_Cult said:


> Russell was good, Magic?
> 
> Really?
> 
> 8/18 from the FG line? 19 points and only 5 assists.
> 
> Ksure.


He had a much better game than Durant. 



SoupMan Prime said:


> *man if Miami could have been up 3-0 if they didnt have such a bad half in game 1.* Would a title win for Lebron be more impressive this year because everyone picked the west team when it was San Antonio and OKC to win the title no matter who came out of the East. And when it was officially OKC vs Miami everyone thought OKC easy.
> 
> Lebron 1 point short of another 30. Guy is best player in the world. I never understand why ppl even say Durant. LBJ's rebounds, assist and defense are unbelievable.


nice logic, by the same token OKC could've been up 2-1 if they didn't have such a bad first quarter in game 2.

Heat fans are going to be unbearable if they do win.


----------



## HeatWave

As we've learned from the Knicks series, Celtics series & even the Spurs/OKC series, it's gonna be hard for Miami to hit OKC with a dagger


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Missed FTs really hurt OKC tonight and their offense wasn't that great in the 4th. Too much one on one and it was ineffective for the most part because the Heat were helping so well on defense especially Bosh. KD was able to get dribble penetration but the rotation really bothered him. WB had a really good look at a 3 but just missed.

I still see them winning the next two though.


----------



## HeatWave

Miami shot 20% outside the paint...OKC may feel they let one slip away because Miami may not shoot that bad outside the paint again


----------



## Perfect Poster

Idk, Miami shot poorly outside of the lane and still ended up winning. They're just getting to the hoop better and drawing more fouls. OKC's best bet is to try to steal one of these next two and try to win at home. G3 was a great opportunity for them but they had some bad turnovers late and someone has to play big with KD.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Miami isn't a good jumpshooting team though. I know they won't shoot 20% again but it won't be a lot better or a huge difference either. Bron and Wade have not been shooting all that well from mid range.

Honestly, Brooks messed up here. He should've never taken WB out of the game midway into the 3rd when KD got into foul trouble. They needed offense all the way and Harden wasn't quite able to provide that since the Heat do a great job of limiting him. I'll also argue that 4th foul on KD was BS.


----------



## Notorious

Westbrook played great today.

Harden was awful and Ibaka was irrelevant and a non-factor.

OKC lost because of poor FT shooting and their inability to defend the rim.


----------



## Zen

Gonna be tough for OKC now still got 2 games at Miami.


----------



## HeatWave

Ibaka & Harden(besides 1 half) have been invisible..Brooks gotta make some adjustments..Whats up? This the same guy who found a way to beat the Spurs 4 straight?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

I don't think Brooks can make any adjustments to help those two. Maybe bring Harden off screens and curls instead of handling the ball so much. Miami's perimeter defense is really good and they collapse and rotate pretty nicely too. It's all about whether Harden can make tough shots or not and so far, he hasn't.

Ibaka is often matched up wtih Battier and that ends up biting them in the ass because you either give up a lay up or a 3. He can't cover enough ground to disrupt both the perimeter and the paint and he doesn't give you much on offense either. I'd like to see them go small though with WB, Harden, Thabo, KD and Ibaka.


----------



## Bushmaster

Miami is the best team at attacking the basket. If they continue to play there game they could take the next 2. Was great in the beginning seeing how the first 2 games by Battier made OKC switch up which left Bosh open for some dunks. Most ppl picked OKC but i always thought it was going to be tough seeing how Miami is a great defensive team and a great offensive team. If Miami can take game 4 then i could see Westbrook and the other young guys mailing it in. Series isnt close to over now. OKC can win the next game and then game 5 will be very important for the Heat to win, pressure would be all on him.

If Lebron does in fact win the title this year idk what else ppl can say about him. lol sounds hard to believe but the heat are the underdogs and many picked OKC in 6 or 7. If they can pull out a win that would be great for him.


----------



## Perfect Poster

You're talking like the series is over. You sound like people that were saying the Heat were screwed after falling down 1-0. If OKC gets 1 then they did their job and got home court back.


----------



## That Guy

great game, if it weren't for Lebrons free throws towards the end it probably would have gone to overtime.


----------



## StarzNBarz

Perk was a beast.

But so were the refs.


----------



## HeatWave

Hughes missed 14 shots & had 5 turnovers..Bosh went 3 of 12...It just may be possible Miami can win it all with their big 3 collectively only playing like a big 3 consistently vs the Knicks...Don't know if that says how good they are or if major changes are needed


----------



## HeatWave

and Westbrook gotta stop letting criticism get to him..he may hit a wall like he did bs Dallas last year when criticism came down on him..Sucks


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

honestly as long as OKC gets one win in Miami, they will be in okay shape.


----------



## That Guy

Sorry if it already is like this, if so I am an idiot  but yeah, I personally think that if a Championship Final goes to a 7th game, it should be held in a neutral arena one that isn't one of the teams playing home feild. So the crowds can be somewhat 50/50 and they dont have a homefeild advantage. The 7th and deciding major game should be as fair as it can be and even. 

That's just my two cents, again if thats how things already are ... :lmao sorry for not noticing.


----------



## Magic

that doesn't make sense as the team with the best record earned the right to have home court advantage in that 7th game.


----------



## That Guy

I dont get it, how can one team have the better record when they are tied at 3-3 going into a deciding 7th game? 

I'm pretty new to this sport, might be a dumb question.


----------



## Rush

better record over the regular season


----------



## That Guy

Rush said:


> better record over the regular season


thanks for clearing that up


----------



## MrMister

The Bad Guy said:


> I dont get it, how can one team have the better record when they are tied at 3-3 going into a deciding 7th game?
> 
> I'm pretty new to this sport, might be a dumb question.


Home court isn't really that big of an advantage if it even is one at all.


----------



## Magic

this isn't football. :kobe

a team like OKC really benefits from their crowd and they feed off their energy in comebacks. there is also less travel and stuff like that, which does actually make a difference.


----------



## MrMister

The better team is at home usually. That's why they win.

And you don't think a football team feeds off of a crowd? lol


The only American sport where home field can give a decided advantage is in baseball.


----------



## That Guy

In every sport the team feeds off of the crowd.


----------



## Magic

In football(NFL) HCA hardly matters. I would even say that in Hockey that HCA hardly matters because you see a lot of upsets in the playoffs. Basketball is completely different to those two though, because the players clearly feed off of the crowd and role players usually play better at home.

We're talking about North American sports btw, I understand that in Football(NFL), Rugby, etc that most teams do better at home, but that isn't necessarily an advantage for all teams here.


----------



## GOON

StarzNBarz said:


> Perk was a beast.
> 
> But so were the refs.


More people blaming the refs for the thunder losing. Fantastic.

LeBron needs to start driving the lane every damn time he gets the ball. Nobody on the Thunder can stop him.


----------



## Notorious

Bulls open to trading Luol Deng for a lottery pick.

*Inb4warriors*


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

MWP on Harden's flop:










:lol some dude was like, "maybe if someone hadn't give him a concussion..."


----------



## GOON

Harden is a little shit for all the flopping he does tbh.


----------



## HeatWave

Probably a good thing refs called that foul on Harden, otherwise OKC would've been looking at a 4 on 5 situation with LeBron having a clear view to make a play at the hoop full speed or kick it to an open man..Instead, Miami got just 1 point out of it..


----------



## Notorious

Why does MWP hate Harden again?

He tries to make it seem like it's Harden's fault that he gave him a concussion.


----------



## Kames

Notorious said:


> Why does MWP hate Harden again?
> 
> He tries to make it seem like it's Harden's fault that he gave him a concussion.


It's probably just cause he hates the world. And the fact that Harden's the better player.


----------



## HeatWave

He doesn't care if Harden is the better player between the 2 of them & neither does anyone else

World Peace still believes Harden flopped on that elbow swing of death, so any time he sees Harden hit the deck in a game, you know Metta is gonna feel some sort of way


----------



## Kames

Definately wasn't a flop though.. I do think he played it off a little when he was on the ground. Probably did hurt like hell though.

But that was a stupid flop last night. Could have changed the whole game if he wouldn't have done that.


----------



## Magic

I find it incredible that Lebron is doing what he's SUPPOSED to do and he is getting literally all the praise because Wade/Bosh aren't living up to their usual standards. Yet literally no one mentions the fact that Battier is shooting 70%, including his 3s, averaging 14 PPG while playing 40 minutes and being great defensively without getting nearly enough praise. 

Lebron no doubt deserves credit for both the Heat wins, but the Heat would likely be down 2-1 or 3-0 without Battier's performances. The man has been great and if the Heat do win, then I'll be glad that he finally got his ring.


----------



## cactus_jack22

Kames said:


> It's probably just cause he hates the world. And the fact that Harden's the better player.


I don't know if he hates the World, i mean he did change it to his middle name.

He's just crazy. He's like the [insert crazy wrestler] of the NBA that would do anything at any moment.


----------



## Notorious

DeFeated Scumbag said:


> I find it incredible that Lebron is doing what he's SUPPOSED to do and he is getting literally all the praise because Wade/Bosh aren't living up to their usual standards. Yet literally no one mentions the fact that Battier is shooting 70%, including his 3s, averaging 14 PPG while playing 40 minutes and being great defensively without getting nearly enough praise.
> 
> Lebron no doubt deserves credit for both the Heat wins, but the Heat would likely be down 2-1 or 3-0 without Battier's performances. The man has been great and if the Heat do win, then I'll be glad that he finally got his ring.



Battier's play ≠ Normal play of Wade + Bosh.

Besides majority of shots Battier takes are WIDE OPEN, give any player who is a good three point shooter a WIDE OPEN look nearly every time and see what they do. It would be no different if that was Ray Allen, James Jones, J.J. Redick or any other three point specialist.


----------



## HeatWave

Battier making up for those bad shooting games he had earlier in the playoffs..Someone had to step up for the Heat..It was Chalmers vs Boston & now Battier vs OKC. Maybe LeBron & Battier should start doing press conferences together


----------



## Notorious

I don't think I've ever seen Battier do a press conference.

But anyway, Jared Sullinger has some back issue, apparently some teams have red-flagged him and he's expected to drop out of the lottery and be a mid-to-late 1st round pick.


----------



## HeatWave

Not required to do a press conference but based on what some say, he's a good interview so I wouldn't understand why not since he's playing well


----------



## Notorious

Some players are required. Obviously not Battier though.


----------



## HeatWave

Khloe & Lamar tapings delayed so Lamar can try out for USA team :lmao


----------



## Oracle

Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA
The Charlotte Observer is reporting St. John's assistant Mike Dunlap has been hired as Charlotte coach. He has an NBA background w/ Denver.


What a joke Charlotte is i cant take MJ seriously he is a horrendous Owner wont even cough up money for a good coach


----------



## Near™

DeFeated Scumbag said:


> I find it incredible that Lebron is doing what he's SUPPOSED to do and he is getting literally all the praise because Wade/Bosh aren't living up to their usual standards. Yet literally no one mentions the fact that Battier is shooting 70%, including his 3s, averaging 14 PPG while playing 40 minutes and being great defensively without getting nearly enough praise.
> 
> Lebron no doubt deserves credit for both the Heat wins, but the Heat would likely be down 2-1 or 3-0 without Battier's performances. The man has been great and if the Heat do win, then I'll be glad that he finally got his ring.


Yeah, but when LeBron drops 30 points, 8 rebounds and 8 assists every night and they lose a game, no matter the circumstances LeBron takes *all* of the blame. It will be like that even after he has a ring. The media excuses Wade when he doesn't produce with the excuse he has already earned a ring. My pedigree? When a team loses, it is a collective fault.

Also the sports media does not give Bosh enough credit. He has been a defensive rock. 

As far as Battier, I agree, he has hit some big shots and stepped up his defensive game. He is definitely a great 3 when they want to play small. Bosh is such a natural Power Forward I hate seeing him at the 5, but with LeBron getting the ball on the court exactly where he wants it I wouldn't dare messing with their starting 5 with the exception of rotating Haslem and Cole in when rest is needed.


----------



## Magic

Lebron gets most of the blame because he hides in the fourth. He didn't last game, but when you do it as often as he does then you will attract much of the blame. No one cares what happens in the first 3 quarters in a close game if you do nothing in the end.

and @ notorious, all of the guys you mentioned are defensive liabilities. Battier is a great defensive player and is now carrying a fair share on the offensive end.


----------



## HeatWave

Dunlap & Jordan have ties to one another..Only logical explanation


----------



## Near™

DeFeated Scumbag said:


> Lebron gets most of the blame because he hides in the fourth. He didn't last game, but when you do it as often as he does then you will attract much of the blame. No one cares what happens in the first 3 quarters in a close game if you do nothing in the end.
> 
> and @ notorious, all of the guys you mentioned are defensive liabilities. Battier is a great defensive player and is now carrying a fair share on the offensive end.


But the media is not going to request a news conference with Battier unless he gets a game winning shot or has the game highs.


----------



## Rush

Battier for mine has been the most impressive of the Heat players this finals series. Wade and Bosh have been average, Lebron is Lebron so playing great is expected but Battier has stepped up huge on offense and really messed with OKC's defense.


----------



## LarryCoon

:lmao at Wade almost costing Miami the game. Are people still blaming the refs?

I hope no one is arguing that Lebron isn't clutch after all these performances


----------



## Kames

Hypnotiq said:


> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA
> The Charlotte Observer is reporting St. John's assistant Mike Dunlap has been hired as Charlotte coach. He has an NBA background w/ Denver.
> 
> 
> What a joke Charlotte is i cant take MJ seriously he is a horrendous Owner wont even cough up money for a good coach


That's probably the best he could get.


----------



## Myst

Kames said:


> That's probably the best he could get.


They turned down Brian Shaw. 



MJ is cheap as hell though, he should no have bought the team if he wasn't willing to dish out the $$$.


----------



## Kames

And we already know MJ isn't good at drafting players.. Bobcats are gonna be terrible next season. But I hope just not as terrible.


----------



## Magic

LarryCoon said:


> :lmao at Wade almost costing Miami the game. Are people still blaming the refs?
> 
> I hope no one is arguing that Lebron isn't clutch after all these performances


:lmao what performances?

Did you see his clutch numbers against Boston? They were absolutely shit, 25% shooting in the last 5 minutes as well as more turnovers than assists.

Game 1 he was 2-6 with 5 or 6 points.
Game 2 I only recall him making one big shot with like 3 minutes left and then he missed a bad attempted 3 in the last minute. He also made free throws.
He did well last game, but nothing he has done so far has screamed clutch.


----------



## HeatWave

Game 3: 
Westbrook: 10 missed shots 2 turnovers / Durant: 8 missed shots 5 turnovers
Wade: 14 missed shots 5 turnovers / LeBron: 12 missed shots 4 turnovers

Found that kinda interesting given how the game played out *shrugs*


----------



## BruiserKC

I love how the apologists are ready to hand the title to Miami right now. Perhaps they forget that at this time last year Miami had a 2-1 lead and ended up dropping the next three games. I look for OKC to win tonight and even the series.


----------



## Notorious

Kames said:


> That's probably the best he could get.


His other options were one of the greatest coaches ever (Jerry Sloan), one of the best NBA coaches (Nate McMillan), a guy who is expected by many to be the next great coach (Brian Shaw), and arguably the best assistant coach in the NBA (Mike Malone).

This is obviously MJ being cheap and not wanting to pay for a good coach. But oh well, LOLCATS GONNA LOL.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Who else loves watching Skip Bayless and Stephen A Smith constantly debate basketball? It seems as if they never agree lol


----------



## Notorious

Stephen A. is the man.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Honestly, I think Westbrook should start at the 2. During FA and or the draft, the Thunder need to draft a PG. Westbrook isnt a pure PG.


----------



## Rush

This guy used to coach in the NBL, this story has as much publicity on our foxsports website as the NBA finals :lmao


----------



## LarryCoon

TomahawkJock said:


> Honestly, I think Westbrook should start at the 2. During FA and or the draft, the Thunder need to draft a PG. Westbrook isnt a pure PG.


They have an injured Eric Maynor and Reggie Jackson. 

They also run sets where James Harden is the playmaker and Westbrook plays off the ball.




DeFeated Scumbag said:


> :lmao what performances?
> 
> Did you see his clutch numbers against Boston? They were absolutely shit, 25% shooting in the last 5 minutes as well as more turnovers than assists.
> 
> Game 1 he was 2-6 with 5 or 6 points.
> Game 2 I only recall him making one big shot with like 3 minutes left and then he missed a bad attempted 3 in the last minute. He also made free throws.
> He did well last game, but nothing he has done so far has screamed clutch.


He did well in games 6 (shared it with Wade) and game 7. Two elimination games with the biggest pressure on a team in history.

They didn't have Bosh in the first few games. Boston was loading up everyone on the lane where Wade or James would drive.


----------



## GOON

LeBron has been great this postseason. Not sure what DEFEATED SCUMBAG is talking about.


----------



## Rush

In the 4th quarter in games 6 and 7 vs Boston Lebron did nothing is what he's saying. Which is correct, although he did enough in the first 3 that the 4th was irrelevant in game 6. Lebron is not a clutch closer.


----------



## GOON

Rush said:


> In the 4th quarter in games 6 and 7 vs Boston Lebron did nothing is what he's saying. Which is correct, although he did enough in the first 3 that the 4th was irrelevant in game 6. Lebron is not a clutch closer.


You're right, LeBron didn't need to do anything in the fourth quarter during Game 6 against Boston. The pressure was on him from the opening tip and he responded with 45 points, 15 rebounds, and 5 assists in route to blowing the Celtics out. In Game 7, when the pressure was on him once again from the opening tip, he responded with 31 points and 12 rebounds. In Game 4 of the series against the Pacers when momentum was on the side of the Pacers, LeBron went into Indiana and put up 40 points and 18 rebounds. 

LeBron has came through in every game where the pressure was on the Heat to win. Without LeBron, the Heat are finished against Indiana. LeBron may not be a good closer but that isn't what being a clutch player is all about. He has come through in the big games in the playoffs where the pressure was on him to perform from the opening tip, not just the 4th quarter.


----------



## Chismo

It's Do or Die for the Thunder tonight. Can't wait.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

GOON said:


> You're right, LeBron didn't need to do anything in the fourth quarter during Game 6 against Boston. The pressure was on him from the opening tip and he responded with 45 points, 15 rebounds, and 5 assists in route to blowing the Celtics out. In Game 7, when the pressure was on him once again from the opening tip, he responded with 31 points and 12 rebounds. In Game 4 of the series against the Pacers when momentum was on the side of the Pacers, LeBron went into Indiana and put up 40 points and 18 rebounds.
> 
> LeBron has came through in every game where the pressure was on the Heat to win. Without LeBron, the Heat are finished against Indiana. LeBron may not be a good closer but that isn't what being a clutch player is all about. He has come through in the big games in the playoffs where the pressure was on him to perform from the opening tip, not just the 4th quarter.


This. I don't like Bron but I gotta agree. Clutch isn't all about the 4th and the 4th Q numbers can be skewed if the game isn't particularly close towards the end.


----------



## Psycho Sid




----------



## Rush

GOON said:


> You're right, LeBron didn't need to do anything in the fourth quarter during Game 6 against Boston. The pressure was on him from the opening tip and he responded with 45 points, 15 rebounds, and 5 assists in route to blowing the Celtics out. In Game 7, when the pressure was on him once again from the opening tip, he responded with 31 points and 12 rebounds. In Game 4 of the series against the Pacers when momentum was on the side of the Pacers, LeBron went into Indiana and put up 40 points and 18 rebounds.
> 
> LeBron has came through in every game where the pressure was on the Heat to win. Without LeBron, the Heat are finished against Indiana. * LeBron may not be a good closer but that isn't what being a clutch player is all about. * He has come through in the big games in the playoffs where the pressure was on him to perform from the opening tip, not just the 4th quarter.


Never said it was. I don't dislike Lebron and want him to get a ring at some point in his career, but my biggest complaint i have about him is that he goes completely missing in late game situations. When the game is on the line Lebron would love nothing more than Wade getting the ball and trying to get the win. Earlier in the playoffs, game 4 vs Boston. Chance to win on the line but instead of taking the shot to try and win he dished off to Haslem who chucked up a rank shot to send the game into OT. Did the same thing vs the Jazz as well. He never takes that shot.


----------



## Perfect Poster

Bullshit. He was the one that made the bank shot and FTs in G2 and in G3 he made some layups late.


----------



## MrMister

Late game heroics are really overrated. Lebron's amazing play against Boston speaks for itself. Lebron has been great. He's risen to the challenge so far in these playoffs.

:lmao Skip is talking about Lebron's body and how he has the most awesome body ever in the NBA. Not gay at all.


----------



## HBKBentleyMM

BruiserKC said:


> I love how the apologists are ready to hand the title to Miami right now. Perhaps they forget that at this time last year Miami had a 2-1 lead and ended up dropping the next three games. I look for OKC to win tonight and even the series.


What's interesting is that in the last 20 finals, the team leading 2-1 has won 18 teams out of 20. 

The only 2 exceptions to the case are the Heat winning in 06 and losing last year.


----------



## HeatWave

Notorious said:


> His other options were one of the greatest coaches ever (Jerry Sloan), one of the best NBA coaches (Nate McMillan), a guy who is expected by many to be the next great coach (Brian Shaw), and arguably the best assistant coach in the NBA (Mike Malone).
> 
> This is obviously MJ being cheap and not wanting to pay for a good coach. But oh well, LOLCATS GONNA LOL.


Dunlap has ties to almost everyone in the Bobcats organization including Jordan...Not to mention Dunlap shares the same agent as Gilchrist...This is one of those more than meets the eye hires


----------



## Notorious

Ramon Sessions opting out.


----------



## Notorious

> MIAMI -- LeBron James and Serge Ibaka were both on the NBA's All-Defensive Team this season, but Ibaka is not impressed with James' skills on that end of the court.
> 
> Ibaka, the Oklahoma City Thunder's power forward, said Monday that James was "not a good defender" and that "he can play defense for two or three minutes but not 48 minutes." James responded to the comments before Tuesday's Game 4 of the NBA Finals.
> 
> “
> I don't really care what he says, he's stupid. Everyone says something to me every series, then (the media) tries to get a quote. It's stupid.
> ”
> -- LeBron James, responding to Serge Ibaka's comments
> "I don't really care what he says, he's stupid," James said. "Everyone says something to me every series, then (the media) tries to get a quote. It's stupid."
> 
> Ibaka made the comments to The Palm Beach Post.
> 
> "LeBron can't play (Kevin Durant) one-on-one. They're playing good defense like a team," Ibaka told the newspaper.
> 
> In addition to the Finals, James and Ibaka likely will face off this summer at the Olympics. Ibaka plays for the Spanish national team, expected to be the most serious challenger to Team USA's bid to repeat as gold medalists.
> 
> The Heat have been rotating defenders on Durant, who is averaging 31 points on 57 percent shooting in the series, but James was his primary defender in the fourth quarter of the Heat's 91-85 Game 3 victory on Sunday. Durant was 1-of-5 shooting in the quarter with James guarding him.
> 
> "For me as a defender, I just try to make plays and try to keep my body in front of a great player," James said. "First of all, I'm not playing 48 minutes, and Kevin's not playing 48 minutes. I'm not guarding him for 48 minutes. When I'm on him, I'm just trying to make it tough for him to make shots, which he's going to make."
> 
> In other Thunder-Heat player beef news, Heat forward Chris Bosh said there's no longer any bad blood between him and Durant. Last year Durant referred to Bosh when he said, "There are a lot of fake tough guys in this league, and he's one of them," after the two got in an exchange on the court at a game in Oklahoma City.
> 
> "We squashed that at the last All-Star Game," Bosh said Tuesday.


...


----------



## Magic

it is true that he never guards the opposing team's best player and if he does it is never for the full game. although calling him a poor defender when he can guard every position pretty well is ridiculous, he also is capable of shutting down players, which Ibaka is not.


----------



## HeatWave

You should never need extra motivation in the finals because you're already motivated, but if LeBron really puts the clamps on Durant, Westbrook, Harden or whoever he guards, ppl are going to be pointing at Ibaka's comments..

Ibaka can say whatever he wants, I just wish if someone was gonna call out LeBron about his D, It would be someone capable of getting buckets on LeBron which Ibaka really can't do


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Ibaka is just trying to faze him a bit mentally like Terry did in last years finals when he said Bron can't guard him for an entire series and it worked.


----------



## Notorious

You know people talk about how much of big draws the Heat are and the record-breaking ratings their games get but to be honest, once/if they win the title this year all that is over.

A lot of people watch them just to see them lose, and if they win a ring, well then what's the point? They'll probably still have highest ratings in the NBA but they won't be breaking viewing records like they've done their first 2 years.


----------



## HeatWave

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Ibaka is just trying to faze him a bit mentally like Terry did in last years finals when he said Bron can't guard him for an entire series and it worked.


Terry did it & backed it up by getting buckets..Ibaka isn't gonna be filling up the hoop anytime soon imo


----------



## Notorious

@NBAonESPN: RT @tomhaberstroh: The OKC Thunder have registered 95 post-up plays this postseason according to @mysynergysports. LeBron himself? 95.

The Thunder have literally no post presence. It's worse than I thought.


----------



## HeatWave

and I honestly thought Ibaka & Perkins would limit Miami's ability in the paint..best they've looked since facing the Knicks..They've gotten any & every shot they've wanted this series


----------



## Notorious

Ibaka/Perkins is one of the most overrated frontcourts in the NBA.

Perkins is overpaid and is a product of Kevin Garnett and Boston's defensive scheme.
Ibaka is an overrated defender who can only block shots but is no different than JaVale McGee & DeAndre Jordan as in falls for every pump fake.


----------



## Magic

So basically, you guys would still have lost in game 7 without Perkins because he is shit. you said it. :bron2

and Ibaka is overrated, but he is a good defender and provides good help D as well as staying on his man well.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Lol'd at the OKC post up stat. Honestly, KD should try and get in the post a bit since he has the size and length advantage over most threes. He can develop a nice turnaround in the post.


HeatWave said:


> Terry did it & backed it up by getting buckets..Ibaka isn't gonna be filling up the hoop anytime soon imo


I agree but that's a little different. Ibaka called him out for not guarding KD. IDK what truly is his motive behind it but I think they're trying to entice Bron to guard KD the entire game and thinking that can backfire if Bron gets in foul trouble as well as fatigue.


----------



## Notorious

I guess you didn't read the part where I said he is a product of Kevin Garnett of the Celtics defensive scheme.

Meaning he was a good player in that system.


----------



## GOON

LeBron mainly guarded Durant in the fourth quarter of Game 3 and Durant GEEKED it up. Not sure if Ibaka wants LeBron on Durant the rest of the series.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

It wasn't Bron that bothered him as much as the help defense though Bron did well funneling him towards the help defender.


----------



## Notorious

LeBron guarded Durant in the 4th quarters of games 1 & 2 too.

People are trying to make it seem like game 3 was the first time LeBron guarded Durant in the 4th.


----------



## Magic

if Lebron was on him the whole series he would get tired out and :bron3


----------



## HeatWave

LeBron can't guard Durant all game because he's not their only weapon & Durant would find ways to get LeBron off of him(Pick & Roll)..Better shot of getting in foul trouble guarding Westbrook & Harden imo since they attack the rim more than Durant


----------



## Notorious

Bobcats have new jerseys. They've only existed for 8 seasons and this is their 3rd different jersey.










I'm guessing Gerald Henderson is changing his number so Kemba Walker can wear #15 which was his college number but SMH at "Cats".


----------



## GOON

Will still be GEEKS on the court.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Maybe the Bobcats keep hoping if they change their jersey, good luck will spawn from it. They should just get rid of Jordan. Best player ever but he cannot run a team worth a shit.


----------



## StarzNBarz

Notorious said:


> Bobcats have new jerseys. They've only existed for 8 seasons and this is their 3rd different jersey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing Gerald Henderson is changing his number so Kemba Walker can wear #15 which was his college number but SMH at "Cats".


Kitty cats.


----------



## cactus_jack22

Notorious said:


> Bobcats have new jerseys. They've only existed for 8 seasons and this is their 3rd different jersey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing Gerald Henderson is changing his number so Kemba Walker can wear #15 which was his college number but SMH at "Cats".


Glad they ditched the pinstripes, looks better.


----------



## HeatWave

Supposedly earlier today, Wade's ex wife was charged with attempted kidnapping of her & Wade's childeren..shame


----------



## Notorious

Wow. I heard that she was crazy, that's why Wade got full custody.


----------



## Chismo

Great opening by OKC.


----------



## Chismo

Westbrook is amazing tonight. Collison too.


----------



## HeatWave

Reverse of 1st quarter of game 1 right now


OKC playing like they know it's a must win or season over..Miami playing like OKC doesn't realize what's at stake tonight


----------



## PGSucks

Great start by OKC, but it's not like the 1st quarter has mattered too much this series


----------



## Notorious

A major reason for Miami winning game 2 was their great 1st quarter.


----------



## HeatWave

OKC shouldn't take another shot outside the paint rest of the half..They gonna end up like the Spurs


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

lol bosh


----------



## Notorious

Don't hate on the Boshtrich.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

Love that guy. So much passion.


----------



## HeatWave

OKC, loses they will say Westbrook shot too much..OKC wins, they will say Durant trusted his teammates

Durant - 4 free throws
LeBron - 0 free throws

THIS GAME IS FIXED!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rush

yeah this game is fixed heatwave, look at that foul on Durant, i mean westbrook, i mean, wait who fouled? oh thats right no one :hmm: Refs looking after the heat, someone has to when Wade is playing like a rookie.


----------



## Notorious

OKC is disappointing.

But oh well, guess LeBron will finally get that ring.

There's no way OKC comes back from being down 3-1. Because the way they're playing right now, they're gonna lose this game.


----------



## HeatWave

Durant is arguably the tallest guy in the floor majority of the game & has zero rebounds...wow


----------



## Chismo

OKC losing bcuz of Harden. Get him out, ffs.


----------



## Notorious

OKC is not playing like they want it.


----------



## Chismo

Westbrook is playing the game of his life. Kudos!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

Westbrook having a "Im taking matters into my own hands" game.


----------



## kazukek

Great three by James, but I think hes going to get killed by the media for sitting out the last min.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

Chalmers is one fast dude


----------



## Bronx Bomber

Well that was pretty dumb...


----------



## kobra860

kazukek said:


> Great three by James, but I think hes going to get killed by the media for sitting out the last min.


He was hurt and he wanted to save himself for the next game.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

Great game for dude but at the same time terrible finish from Westbrook


----------



## StarzNBarz

chalmers and wade just kissed lebrons mom.


----------



## Brye

This does nothing but fuel my hate for Westbrook.

Sort of marked for LeBron using the Pierce technique.


----------



## HeatWave

The moment: 2 OKC: 0

LeBron's not in the game & Durant goes ghost..sad..smh

Westbrook can throw anyone under the bus at the podium..I don't care, I don't care..He earned it tonight


----------



## chronoxiong

What a sad lost for OKC. They wasted a big night from Westbrook. Now only one more win left for Lebron.


----------



## Oracle

Well Lebron is gonna get his ring no team has ever come back from 3-1 down 

congrats Miami


----------



## Magic

:lmao @ Brye, if you put all the blame on Westbrook. Harden won the tip but Durant couldn't get it. where is his blame? he's 5 inches taller than Battier. Come on now. One play doesn't cost you a game, it was beyond retarded, but it wasn't the sole reason they lost. And he was not even close to the reason they lost.

Brooks is also awful for not telling his whole team not to foul beforehand, Westbrook should know, but at the very least as a coach you should remind them.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

Yep but still a terrible decision from Westbrook at the end regardless.


----------



## Brye

DeFeated Scumbag said:


> :lmao @ you people if you put all the blame on Westbrook. Harden won the tip but Durant couldn't get it. where is his blame? he's 5 inches taller than Battier. Come on now. One play doesn't cost you a game, it was beyond retarded, but it wasn't the sole reason they lost. And he was not even close to the reason they lost.
> 
> Brooks is also awful for not telling his whole team not to foul beforehand, Westbrook should know, but at the very least as a coach you should remind them.


Still a boneheaded play though. Nothing justifies that, regardless of what anyone else did. Never said it was game changing but it certainly took their chance at a game tying shot away. Very little chance that shot Chalmers was about to take would be anything close.


----------



## Zen

Lebron gonna get it finally.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

Shameful fools on Twitter was hoping Bron tore his ACL. Makes me want to see Heat snatch it even more. Perfect umad moment.


----------



## Notorious

Will be happy to see LeBron, Bosh & Cole get a ring.

Everyone else on the Heat can go fuck themselves.


----------



## Bushmaster

what a game. it seems one person in Miami steps up a ton. Battier in the first 2 games, and now Chalmers. Game 5 could be a blowout but i dont see Durant going out like that. They are young and know according to history they have no chance but anything can happen. They only need one game then they are home.


----------



## Magic

Notorious said:


> Will be happy to see LeBron, Bosh & Cole get a ring.
> 
> Everyone else on the Heat can go fuck themselves.


you hated Lebron at the beginning of the series. :kobe


----------



## SpeedStick

Too bad my knicks can not do what Miami did because we have bad contracts , but maybe Brooklyn can do it and that wait for next summer and get 3 superstars like Miami did

2013 - 2014 free agent 

Chris Paul
Monta Ellis
Andre Iguodala
Josh Smith
Blake Griffin
Dwight Howard
Andrew Bynum
Tyreke Evans


----------



## HeatWave

Chalmers for Finals MVP..Then drop a book dishing out dirt on the Heat because of how bad they treated him


----------



## Notorious

DeFeated Scumbag said:


> you hated Lebron at the beginning of the series. :kobe


This whole year I've been saying I'll be happy if LeBron wins a ring because I'm sick of hearing about people whining about him not having a ring.


----------



## GOON

*WestGEEK*


----------



## HeatWave

> . I'd swear I saw [Brooks] tell his team 5 ticks on shot clock. Every player looked up at it. RW, too.


Uh-oh...


----------



## Bushmaster

with games like this i wonder why Chalmers cant do this all the time. Why sign Nash or anyone else. he'll always get open shots as long as Wade and Lebron are in Miami and the guy can drive to the basket too. he wont be as good as Rondo, Paul, Rose, or Williams but he could do very well on the Heat.


----------



## PRODIGY

One more for Bron to get that ring.


----------



## Perfect Poster

Hopefully Lebron goes off in G5 and they clinch it and he gets MVP. Don't wanna see G6 in OKC. Kill them while they're down. Don't let it get back to OKC.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Fuck Chokelohoma City Blunder.


----------



## Rush

Regardless of that last play Westbrook was the only Thunder player to play well. He was a beast, Durant was too passive, Harden was utter garbage, sefo was poor, Ibaka was average, as was Perkins.


----------



## Brye

Hoping the Nuggets give Andre Miller a couple more years. (In completely unrelated posting)

And give an extension to JAVALE. He's growing on me...slowly. :side:


----------



## GOON




----------



## HeatWave

Game 5 may get Lakers/Celtics 2008 ugly..Late in that game it looked like Harden & Durant's souls were taken


----------



## StarzNBarz

WHAT THE FUCK RANDOM MAYO!?!?


----------



## Mikey Damage

Harden is a broken man.


----------



## Notorious

BASED GOD.


----------



## StarzNBarz

Riff Raff>Lil B(itch)


----------



## HeatWave

> A player has averaged 30 PPG, 9 RPG, 5 APG in a single postseason 3 times in NBA history: Oscar in 1963, LeBron in 2009, LeBron in 2012.


.....


----------



## Brye

Notorious said:


> BASED GOD.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Heat are so good at limiting Harden. I really think they need to bring him off screens instead of handling the ball so much. They're good at throwing traps and really make it harder for him to create space.


Notorious said:


> BASED GOD.


----------



## Notorious

My prediction is the Heat will tear the Thunder apart in game 5. But you never know, the Thunder could do something the 1998 Jazz and the 1993 Suns did, which is win game 5 on the road down 3-1. Both of those teams almost won their game 6's: the Suns lost by a John Paxson three and the Jazz lost by Jordan's famous "last shot". Both of them were one play away from getting a game 7 out of a 3-1 deficit. Before you say that LeBron would never lose game 5 at home to close it out, people said the same exact thing about Jordan.


----------



## HeatWave

Harden lost some money this series (Maybe even his girl)...But hey, Bobcats will take him regardless, but you never know. May have played himself into a career 6th man for OKC


----------



## That Guy

Was out all night just got back. 

Someone want to kindly give me the summary of what happened?


----------



## Notorious

The Bad Guy said:


> Was out all night just got back.
> 
> Someone want to kindly give me the summary of what happened?


OKC got off to a hot start, went up by 17 in the 1st quarter Miami came back and won the game. LeBron almost had a triple double, he got a cramp and sat out the final 2 minutes or so. Mario Chalmers was big for Miami he pretty much closed the game out for them. Russell Westbrook was by far the best player of the game, he dropped 43 points carrying OKC but his teammates all played awful. Harden & Durant were a combined 11-29 with 36 points and 7 TO's.


----------



## HeatWave

OKC jumped out to 17 point lead behind Westbrook 20 in 1st half, Heat fight back & take lead in the 3rd..Westbrook stays hot, Durant goes ghost in 4th, LeBron leaves game late with cramps (hits 3 to give them lead & doesn't return) and Wade & Chalmers hit big shots late to seal the game..

Someone will give you a better detailed version though


----------



## That Guy

Thanks a lot guys for that. What day is the next one on? 

And am happy that Miami got the win, I think OKC will get the next but I am behind them taking the whole thing.


----------



## HeatWave

TNA night I believe :lmao


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Pretty hard to predict what game 5 will be like. On one hand, you expect them to come out with a backs to the wall mentality like Notorious said the Jazz and Suns did but at the same time, Miami just looks very composed and poised to win. Add the fact that OKC is young, inexperienced and isn't getting much production apart from WB/KD and it has all the makings of an old fashioned beatdown.


----------



## Notorious

KD and Harden looked like they checked out emotionally, much like after game 4 against Dallas in the WCF last year.


DAT SWAG.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

MARIO MUHFUKIN CHALMERS.






Wade/Rio having a 3 way along with LeGloria James as we speak.


----------



## StarzNBarz

wades such a ****.


----------



## kobra860

StarzNBarz said:


> wades such a ****.


Not as much as Bosh.


----------



## StarzNBarz

no bosh i actually like. i never had respect for wade


----------



## kobra860

I thought that you meant people with gay vibes/suspect behavior.


----------



## HeatWave

Guess I can call him Wade again..Broken clock is right twice a day


----------



## StarzNBarz

wade is a **** though. what the fuck are those glasses? dumb ass piece of shit.


----------



## GOON

StarzNBarz said:


> wades such a ****.





kobra860 said:


> Not as much as Bosh.





kobra860 said:


> I thought that you meant people with gay vibes/suspect behavior.





StarzNBarz said:


> wade is a **** though. what the fuck are those glasses? dumb ass piece of shit.


In depth analysis on Game 4 here.


----------



## Notorious

Mario Chalmers said:


> When they put KD on me, I knew I would have open shots. I kinda felt disrespected.


LOL, Durant's defense is a joke. No one respects it.


----------



## PRODIGY

StarzNBarz said:


> wades such a ****.





StarzNBarz said:


> no bosh i actually like. i never had respect for wade





StarzNBarz said:


> wade is a **** though. what the fuck are those glasses? dumb ass piece of shit.


Damn did Wade steal ya girl or sum bruh?


----------



## HeatWave

> . (David) Stern says the NBA will take time to deliberate how it will proceed in the future, but multiple league and international sources insist there's little chance the league will ever send its best players to the Summer Olympics beyond the 2012 London Games. The NBA has long wanted to best protect its financial investments in players by better controlling the medical and training staffs used in international competition.
> 
> Dallas Mavericks owner Mark Cuban told Yahoo! Sports he isn't aware of the NBA's specific intentions in possibly moving its star players to the rebranded World Cup, but says he has lobbied for much more complete control of the tournament. He sees no reason to partner with FIBA or anyone else. He wants the NBA to own, operate and profit on a global tournament using the league's stars.



That explains the Dream Team doc...


----------



## Notorious

Basically Stern wants the Olympics to only be for NBA players 23 and under and the FIBA World Championship to be re-named World Cup of Basketball and any age is eligible, like soccer I think.

For example, if Stern's Olympic rule was in place for the 2012 Olympics, the team would look something similar like:
R. Westbrook/K. Irving/J. Wall
D. Rose/E. Gordon/J. Harden
K. Durant/P. George
K. Love/B. Griffin
G. Monroe/D. Cousins

But the main reason the NBA wants to do this is to make money. That's it, only reason. If you've read articles about this you would see that the main reason Stern wants to do this is so the NBA can get a share of revenue.


----------



## PRODIGY

That's an athletic team but I would be worried that we only have one pure shooter and that's Durant.


----------



## Notorious

Kevin Love is the best shooter on that team.


----------



## That Guy

> R. Westbrook/K. Irving/J. Wall
> D. Rose/E. Gordon/J. Harden
> K. Durant/P. George
> K. Love/B. Griffin
> G. Monroe/D. Cousins


that does look like a great squad I must say.


----------



## HeatWave

Mark Cuban: "Great move by espn having steve javie on explaining calls. Have him during games. Skip bayless discussing nba....my 2 yr old knows more". 

:lmao


----------



## Notorious

We've got our first trade of the "offseason".

The Wizards trade Rashard Lewis and the 46th pick in the draft for Trevor Ariza & Emeka Okafor.

This trade is also pretty much guaranteeing that the Wizards will draft Brad Beal.

Also, New Orleans will probably buyout Rashard Lewis.

Look at what the Wizards could potentially have next year:
Wall/FA
Beal/Crawford
Ariza/Singleton
Nene/Booker
Okafor/Seraphin

Not bad.


----------



## HeatWave

See the Dunlap/Bobcats connections?

Here's one that specifically ties in to that move..Dunlap and Gilchrist have the same agent


Do wonder what Hornets are trying to do..Probably wont find out till draft night but it seems they are plotting to make a play on a big name free agent..Some said Deron Williams, I'm thinking cheaper more like Hibbert or Brook Lopez


----------



## Notorious

Don't they have to re-sign Eric Gordon?


----------



## HeatWave

Yeah..Someone mention if they do and buyout Lewis contract, their cap next year will be around 46 mil..That leaves them with 10-11 mil to use right?


----------



## Notorious

Yeah I think so.

I wonder if they'll re-sign Chris Kaman or just let him walk and try to play Davis at center.


----------



## HeatWave

Depends what they do with the 10th pick..They keep it and draft a big man, then I think that says they're going after Deron Williams and if that fails, Dragic..They draft a guard, they're going after Hibbert & Lopez, or will keep Kaman


----------



## Notorious

Reports say New Orleans is gonna keep the 10th pick.

My prediction is that the Hornets draft either Tyler Zeller or Meyers Leonard with the 10th pick.

I think the Hornets are set at PG with Jack & Greivis (Even though I think Greivis is better than Jack). I'd say the Hornets biggest weakness is the SF position. I think Nicolas Batum would be a good signing, but I don't know if they'll be able to afford him.


----------



## HeatWave

Gerald Wallace at the SF position?


----------



## Notorious

Don't see Gerald going to a team like New Orleans at this point in his career.


----------



## Chismo

I don't see OKC winning the game 5. They're too young to rise from a shit like this. Shame. What a damn shame.


----------



## Huganomics

I fucking hate inevitable and predictable ass championship wins like this. :jay 

Nice job choking OKC. :jay


----------



## BrahmaBull12

I think OKC will win game 5, but eventually go on to lose in 6.


----------



## GOON

That deal for the Wizards is absolute trash. They traded an expiring bad contract for two more bad contracts for average players. Ernie Grunfeld is the worst GM in basketball. Okafor is going to take away minutes from young players like Vessely and Seraphin and Ariza is just a complete scrub. It's deals like this why the Wizards will never matter.


----------



## StarzNBarz

Legasee said:


> Damn did Wade steal ya girl or sum bruh?



























******* bitch. There's a million more times he flops, injures, gays other people and doesn't get called for shit yet some how every time you touch the little bitch he flails and gets to the free throw line.


----------



## HeatWave

JoeRulz said:


> I don't see OKC winning the game 5. They're too young to rise from a shit like this. Shame. What a damn shame.


OKC = 95 Magic


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Penny and Shaq went hard that series. Nick Anderson was never the same after game one and 3D went on vacation a little early. 

But the DREAM was in that series so it's all good.


----------



## Notorious

GOON said:


> That deal for the Wizards is absolute trash. They traded an expiring bad contract for two more bad contracts for average players. Ernie Grunfeld is the worst GM in basketball. Okafor is going to take away minutes from young players like Vessely and Seraphin and Ariza is just a complete scrub. It's deals like this why the Wizards will never matter.


They could've just amnestied or bought Rashard out.

Looking back at it, this deal is pointless for the Wizards if they weren't getting the #10 pick back in return from New Orleans. They're essentially trading a second round pick to New Orleans for Trevor Ariza & Okafor. New Orleans is gonna buy Rashard Lewis out, and now are set to have a ton of cap space next year.

New Orleans came out and said that they were willing to trade the #10 pick as long as the other team took back either Ariza or Okafor. The dumb ass Wizards trade an expiring that will be bought out and a meaningless 2nd round pick for both of the bad contracts the Hornets were trying to get rid of and on top of that, the Hornets get to keep the 10th pick. The Hornets won the hell out of this trade. Wizards getting shitted on again.


----------



## HeatWave

Nick Anderson = James Harden
Hakeem = LeBron
Shaq = Durant
Kenny Smith = Chalmers :lmao


----------



## GOON

Notorious said:


> They could've just amnestied or bought Rashard out.
> 
> Looking back at it, this deal is pointless for the Wizards if they weren't getting the #10 pick back in return from New Orleans. They're essentially trading a second round pick to New Orleans for Trevor Ariza & Okafor. New Orleans is gonna buy Rashard Lewis out, and now are set to have a ton of cap space next year.
> 
> New Orleans came out and said that they were willing to trade the #10 pick as long as the other team took back either Ariza or Okafor. The dumb ass Wizards trade an expiring that will be bought out and a meaningless 2nd round pick for both of the bad contracts the Hornets were trying to get rid of and on top of that, the Hornets get to keep the 10th pick. The Hornets won the hell out of this trade. Wizards getting shitted on again.


Yeah, just shows Grunfeld is a complete GEEK and the only guy who might be worse at assembling a basketball team is Michael Jordan. Makes me glad I'm not a Wizards fan anymore. I mean, they try to assemble a team but really suck at it. Ted Leonsis is an awful owner as well for bringing Grunfeld back.


----------



## Alco

Kornheiser and Wilbon found it a good trade :barkley2


----------



## HeatWave

Wizards building for RIGHT NOW..and with the uncertainty of most teams in the east, they feel they have the pieces to make a playoff run


----------



## Notorious

The East is getting better every year so who knows. It may not be as easy to make it to the playoffs.

Also will LOL if Jordan trolls the Wizards and drafts Beal.


----------



## Bushmaster

watching Social Media awards. Hope its good tv. With Shaq hosting it should be.


----------



## StarzNBarz

yea but i hate rick fox so i wont watch. love shaq though.


----------



## HeatWave

LeBron cant win....even if he wins


----------



## Notorious

I think I posted this a couple days ago but in a way, LeBron winning a title could hurt the NBA money wise, because so many people watch Heat games just to watch the Heat/LeBron lose and hope they never win a ring. If they win a ring that big portion of people isn't as interested so viewership goes down.

Like I said earlier, the Heat will still be the biggest draws in the NBA but they won't be breaking viewership records left and right anymore.


----------



## PRODIGY

Lebron is the ultimate heel.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Bron will become a bigger heel bro and that'll get his drawing power back. He'll work on his mic skills this off-season and bury everybody in the press conferences after the game.



HeatWave said:


> Nick Anderson = James Harden
> Hakeem = LeBron
> Shaq = Durant
> Kenny Smith = Chalmers :lmao


:lol

Charles Jones = Juwan Howard.


----------



## HeatWave

But they're acting like 1 title = ratings killer...Or even better, Durant is less lucrative even though some say winning a title makes Durant best player in the world..Me personally, I don't get how Heat winning this year makes them less interesting to watch next year or if they won last year, would've made it less interesting this year


----------



## Notorious

One title will not make LeBron a ratings killer.

But the Heat won't be breaking ratings record left and right like they do now once they've won their title. But LeBron will still be by far the biggest draw in the NBA and it won't close.

Also, you just watch and see BrosOfDestruction. LeBron's gonna have a slow face turn. Just give it 2-4 seasons.


----------



## Magic

:lmao @ the Wizards' trade. it makes no sense, but I guess Wizards want to win as much as possible right now in order to keep Wall satisfied.


----------



## Notorious

That's my guess as well.

Don't want John Wall to get depressed and have a low morale/attitude about losing all the time. Which is understandable but at the same time, that was a horrible trade.


----------



## Stax Classic

Eh, they got rid of a single really bad contracts for a couple veteran players that can actually be leaders in the locker room that have bad contracts, but they have so much cap space, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Magic

An expiring contract is not a bad contract. he had one year left on his deal and after this year they would have been loaded for next year's FA where they could have thrown max contracts at Harden or Ibaka.


----------



## HeatWave

It's about culture turn around..getting rid of guys who were pains in the locker room for high character guys that can provide leadership to younger crop such as Wall, Crawford & Blatche *shrugs*


----------



## Magic

I don't recall hearing that Lewis was a lockerroom pain. I thought he was a pretty good locker room guy.


----------



## Stax Classic

Blatche is part of the problem and needs to go, Nene and Okafor are a solid pairing.


----------



## HeatWave

I was just assuming he was part of the problem since they're still cleaning house




> . MIAMI -- This started Saturday, the day before Game 3 of the NBA Finals. At first Dwyane Wade had no idea. He practiced with the Miami Heat late that morning, then met the media at about 12:30 p.m. With Father's Day approaching, Wade spoke about being a dad, saying it was "one of the most purest relationships and purest things that you have in life."
> 
> At that moment -- I mean, at that exact moment -- his two sons were near Chicago, engulfed in a story that soon would be detailed with chilling words. Words like abduction and ambulance, police and handcuffs. Barricade. Standoff. Children, ages 10 and 5.
> 
> Horrible stuff, and Wade didn't know. As he spoke to the media -- Wade said, among other things, that "Father's Day is special when you get to look at your kids' faces and see yourself in them, but just to see kind of what you guys have, and that's love" -- Wade had no idea what was unfolding outside Chicago at the home of his ex-wife, Siohvaughn Funches-Wade.
> 
> Their divorce and custody battle already had made headlines, with Cook County (Ill.) Circuit Court Judge Renee Goldfarb calling it "just the saddest thing" in January 2011, but this was supposed to be a routine exchange of kids between parents. Since Wade was in Miami for the NBA Finals, he sent his sister to Funches-Wade's home in South Holland, Ill. -- recently described by Forbes as Chicago's "Most Livable Metro-Area suburb" -- to pick up the boys at around noon. There was a 3 p.m. flight waiting to take Zaire, 10, and Zion, 5, to Miami.
> 
> Wade's sister went to Funches-Wade's home. No answer. Kept calling, ringing. No answer, not for hours. Given the timing of everything, Wade's sister was trying unsuccessfully to pick up his children outside Chicago at the very moment Wade was in Miami, talking to the media, calling fatherhood "one of the most special things in life."
> 
> By the time it turned ugly in that Chicago suburb, Wade knew what was going on. Police had been called. His attorney had been called. Unable to get onto Funches-Wade's property or even to see inside the house because of a 10-foot privacy fence, police officers went next door for a glimpse of what was happening inside the home of Siohvaughn Funches-Wade. Good news: Through a window, they spotted Zaire and Zion, safe and sound.
> 
> What was happening inside the head of Siohvaughn Funches-Wade? Bad news. Because she wouldn't let the police in, either. For hours they waited until Funches-Wade finally came outside, where she was placed in handcuffs before reportedly resisting arrest. A friend who was with her at the home, a 35-year-old woman named Nadgee Alarcon, reportedly got involved too -- engaging the police in a frantic game of tug-of-war, trying to pull Funches-Wade back behind the gate.
> 
> As if it couldn't get more ridiculous, Funches-Wade complained to police about asthma, and an ambulance was called to the home. The children eventually were allowed to leave with Wade's sister, but the 3 p.m. flight to Miami was missed. So Dwyane Wade arranged for a private jet. By that night, his sons were with him at home.
> 
> That was Saturday.
> 
> On Sunday, Wade played Game 3. Played well, too. He had 25 points, seven rebounds and seven assists, and the Heat won. At the time, news hadn't leaked about the custody drama involving his kids, the police, the word "abduction." We didn't know to ask, and Wade didn't offer information, though he would later put out a statement that said this was "the second time an occurrence with my boys took place on Father's Day. I am happy they are now here safely in Miami with me."
> 
> At the time, when he met the media after Game 3, Wade closed his press conference by saying, "Once again, happy Father's Day to all the fathers out there."


Yikes...


----------



## kobra860

DeFeated Scumbag said:


> I don't recall hearing that Lewis was a lockerroom pain. I thought he was a pretty good locker room guy.


The bigger problem was his huge contract and the fact that he always gets hurt.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Scott Brooks on this week in unnecssary censorship. At 0:14.


----------



## deadman18

They calling it "The Cramp Game" now but, anyways hopefully this won't be the last of KD vs King James cause I wanna see Durant get a ring or multiple rings.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

lol, what BS. He hit one three where he was given space to shoot and all of a sudden this is some sort of a legendary game. Bron groupies will be unbearable if they win tomorrow.


----------



## deadman18

BrosOfDestruction said:


> lol, what BS. He hit one three where he was given space to shoot and all of a sudden this is some sort of a legendary game. Bron groupies will be unbearable if they win tomorrow.


True, now a cramp is never good in any situation but he hit a three in the last few minutes of a game which Lebron probably would've pulled off anyway without the cramp. Michael Jordan played through a full 48 minutes with the flu.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

No doubt, he played ill throughout the game, hit the game winning three and he faced way more pressure too. That series was tied 2-2 and they were playing @ Utah in the Delta Center which is as hostile as a NBA crowd that I've seen.


----------



## LarryCoon

deadman18 said:


> True, now a cramp is never good in any situation but he hit a three in the last few minutes of a game which Lebron probably would've pulled off anyway without the cramp. Michael Jordan played through a full 48 minutes with the flu.


Playing with a cramp is much much harder than with a flu... but Lebron didn't (and couldn't) really do anything legendary in the last few minutes, nobody could with a cramp. He hit a lucky shot, and airballed the next one.


----------



## kobra860

LarryCoon said:


> Playing with a cramp is much much harder than with a flu...


According to who? There is no comparison.


----------



## Notorious

HeatWave said:


> It's about culture turn around..getting rid of guys who were pains in the locker room for high character guys that can provide leadership to younger crop such as Wall, Crawford & Blatche *shrugs*


The locker room idiots of the Wizards from what I've heard were JaVale McGee, Nick Young and Andray Blatche. They got rid of McGee & Young and IIRC they benched Blatche for pretty much the entire 2nd half of the season, like the Mavs did Odom.

Rashard Lewis is not a locker room problem. Like kobra said, Lewis had a horrible contract and is too injury prone.


----------



## Headliner

....Why has John Salley been allowed on First Take? This dude is embarrassing himself. Today and yesterday.


----------



## Notorious




----------



## HeatWave

Jordan didn't have the flu, his allergies were just messing with him


----------



## Notorious

Anyone find this extremely coincidental between the Heat & Lakers:
2002 - Los Angeles Lakers win title with Shaquille O'Neal
2006 - Miami Heat win title with Shaquille O'Neal

2 Years Later

2004 - Shaquille O'Neal leaves the Lakers, Lakers become lottery team
2008 - Shaquille O'Neal leaves the Heat, Miami become lottery team

After that:
2006, 2007 - After missing the playoffs, the Lakers have back to back 1st round exits. Their first playoff bout ends in 7, their second in 5. During this time, the team is essentially Kobe Bryant (A top-5 player) and garbage.

2009, 2010 - After missing the playoffs, the Heat have back to back 1st round exits. Their first playoff bout ends in 7, their second in 5. During this time, the team is essentially Dwayne Wade (A top-5 player) and garbage.

2008 - The Lakers' solid offseason/trade deadline allows them to become one of the best teams in the league.
2011 - The Heat's solid offseason/trade deadline allows them to become one of the best teams in the league.

2008 - The Lakers make it all the way to the Finals, without much competition, only to lose in 6 to a defensive minded team full of hungry veterans. Their star player recieves a ton of hate for his poor performance.
2011 - The Heat make it all the way to the Finals, without much competition, only to lose in 6 to a defensive minded team full of hungry veterans. Their star player recieves a ton of hate for his poor performance.

2009 - The Lakers make it back to the Finals, and get matched up against an unexperienced team featuring one of the brightest young stars in the NBA.
2012 - The Heat make it back to the Finals, and get matched up against an unexperienced team featuring one of the brightest young stars in the NBA.

2009 - The Lakers win in 5, proving all the doubters wrong
2012 - The Heat ???


----------



## TomahawkJock

Notorious said:


> Anyone find this extremely coincidental between the Heat & Lakers:
> 2002 - Los Angeles Lakers win title with Shaquille O'Neal
> 2006 - Miami Heat win title with Shaquille O'Neal
> 
> 2 Years Later
> 
> 2004 - Shaquille O'Neal leaves the Lakers, Lakers become lottery team
> 2008 - Shaquille O'Neal leaves the Heat, Miami become lottery team
> 
> After that:
> 2006, 2007 - After missing the playoffs, the Lakers have back to back 1st round exits. Their first playoff bout ends in 7, their second in 5. During this time, the team is essentially Kobe Bryant (A top-5 player) and garbage.
> 
> 2009, 2010 - After missing the playoffs, the Heat have back to back 1st round exits. Their first playoff bout ends in 7, their second in 5. During this time, the team is essentially Dwayne Wade (A top-5 player) and garbage.
> 
> 2008 - The Lakers' solid offseason/trade deadline allows them to become one of the best teams in the league.
> 2011 - The Heat's solid offseason/trade deadline allows them to become one of the best teams in the league.
> 
> 2008 - The Lakers make it all the way to the Finals, without much competition, only to lose in 6 to a defensive minded team full of hungry veterans. Their star player recieves a ton of hate for his poor performance.
> 2011 - The Heat make it all the way to the Finals, without much competition, only to lose in 6 to a defensive minded team full of hungry veterans. Their star player recieves a ton of hate for his poor performance.
> 
> 2009 - The Lakers make it back to the Finals, and get matched up against an unexperienced team featuring one of the brightest young stars in the NBA.
> 2012 - The Heat make it back to the Finals, and get matched up against an unexperienced team featuring one of the brightest young stars in the NBA.
> 
> 2009 - The Lakers win in 5, proving all the doubters wrong
> 2012 - The Heat ???


Shit man that is crazy.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Notorious said:


> Anyone find this extremely coincidental between the Heat & Lakers:
> 2002 - Los Angeles Lakers win title with Shaquille O'Neal
> 2006 - Miami Heat win title with Shaquille O'Neal
> 
> 2 Years Later
> 
> 2004 - Shaquille O'Neal leaves the Lakers, Lakers become lottery team
> 2008 - Shaquille O'Neal leaves the Heat, Miami become lottery team
> 
> After that:
> 2006, 2007 - After missing the playoffs, the Lakers have back to back 1st round exits. Their first playoff bout ends in 7, their second in 5. During this time, the team is essentially Kobe Bryant (A top-5 player) and garbage.
> 
> 2009, 2010 - After missing the playoffs, the Heat have back to back 1st round exits. Their first playoff bout ends in 7, their second in 5. During this time, the team is essentially Dwayne Wade (A top-5 player) and garbage.
> 
> 2008 - The Lakers' solid offseason/trade deadline allows them to become one of the best teams in the league.
> 2011 - The Heat's solid offseason/trade deadline allows them to become one of the best teams in the league.
> 
> 2008 - The Lakers make it all the way to the Finals, without much competition, only to lose in 6 to a defensive minded team full of hungry veterans. Their star player recieves a ton of hate for his poor performance.
> 2011 - The Heat make it all the way to the Finals, without much competition, only to lose in 6 to a defensive minded team full of hungry veterans. Their star player recieves a ton of hate for his poor performance.
> 
> 2009 - The Lakers make it back to the Finals, and get matched up against an unexperienced team featuring one of the brightest young stars in the NBA.
> 2012 - The Heat make it back to the Finals, and get matched up against an unexperienced team featuring one of the brightest young stars in the NBA.
> 
> 2009 - The Lakers win in 5, proving all the doubters wrong
> 2012 - The Heat ???


What a mindfuck. 

After I read LA winning in 5 and seeing how Heat can do the same tonight, I was all like


----------



## Bushmaster

man i hate Skip Bayless lol. I swear he just picked Miami so when if they fail he can just say that he picked them to win and Lebron became the frozen one and bla bla bla. So he picks OKC for game 5, if OKC wins today will he be picking them the next 2 games even though picking Miami to win it all. 

Wasnt Miami the underdogs this series anyway. Everyone crownded the West as the champs.


----------



## Notorious

From what I'm hearing Lamar Odom is gonna return to LA....as a Clipper.

Apparently he's had lunch with Vinny Del ***** twice this week and this is what the quote says:


> "Lamar’s agent is in talks with the Clippers. He and Khloé are thrilled that he’ll be returning to the team and that they will get to stay in L.A. and be close to their families,” a source said.
> 
> “Lamar wants to return to Los Angeles and the Clippers want him. They just need to work out finances and contractual issues.”
> 
> Khloe wants to be near her own family when she and Lamar start their family and this new job for him will make that all happen so easily. She was happy to move to Dallas and would move anywhere for Lamar, but having him on a team in LA is a dream come true,” the source says.


----------



## HeatWave

I thought Clippers learned their lesson from their last go around with him?

Supposedly, Pacers are intentionally sending out word that they are willing to trade Collison and 2 1st round picks for the Blazers 6th pick to take Lillard..Wonder who are they trying to help/scare


----------



## Notorious

Well he did have the best season of his career as a Clipper. But that was 11 years ago.


----------



## Magic

Notorious said:


>


There should be a Kobe one considering he has played the last 4 years of his careers with multiple injurier that are far worse than a simple flu or cramps. :kobe


----------



## HeatWave

Well, this has been floating around on twitter


----------



## TomahawkJock

HeatWave said:


> Well, this has been floating around on twitter


I do not see a pic?


----------



## Notorious

Skip Bayless on tonight's game:
I believe that, on verge of 1st ring in 9 NBA yrs, LeBron will try TOO hard tonite, so will teammates, rim will shrink, remains Prince James

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## HeatWave

TomahawkJock said:


> I do not see a pic?


http://twitpic.com/9z06hj


----------



## Bushmaster

Miami will get open 3's all day as long as they keep passing the ball like that. Just gotta make em but dont take a ton, dont wanna become a jump shooting team like OKC is.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

Damn Harden flopped like a motha


----------



## TomahawkJock

Lmao at the guy in TNA thread who told me a Thunder fan that the game was 31-22 and its over. He thought OKC would put up more of a fight.

I was like WTF..its the first quarter..wow.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

Damn heat balling.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Am I the only person looking forward to Skip Bayless' reaction to the Heat winning more than the Heat actually winning?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Fuck the Heat and yes, I'm mad as fuck right now.


----------



## Rated R™

TomahawkJock said:


> Am I the only person looking forward to Skip Bayless' reaction to the Heat winning more than the Heat actually winning?


I'm honestly looking forward to the celebration, Bosh is going to tear up!


----------



## HeatWave

OKC has made 17 free throws & 15 field goals in the 1st half.


----------



## deadman18

I have a feeling Skip Bayless hated too hard haha


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Rated R™ said:


> I'm honestly looking forward to the celebration, Bosh is going to tear up!


----------



## Notorious

Hey, hey.

No making fun of Bosh.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Nah bro, we gotta pick on somebody. We're probably just 24 minutes of basketball away from saying goodbye to Bron ringless jokes forever.


----------



## Notorious

Pick on someone else.

Not Boshtrich


----------



## Magic

I've been 9 years for this to finally happen. Lebron is finally going to get his ring. I couldn't be more happy right now. :kobe3


----------



## HeatWave

Yeah..The minute I got rid of my "Here Boshy" pic signaled no more Bosh slander


----------



## TomahawkJock

LeBron is gonna cry like a mofo. But man has LeBron been on a tear recently. Guy deserves the title. The reason why he has done so good is that he didnt listen to Skip Bayless. :barkley2


----------



## HeatWave

Nobody derserves a title...nobody


----------



## Magic

He doesn't just deserve it. HE EARNED IT. If only he had better teammates these past 9 years, he would already have 9.


----------



## Notorious

BOSHTRICH ABOUT TO GET A RING.
COLE WORLD GONNA GET A RING.
THE KING GONNA GET A RING.
EDDY CURRY GETTING A RING, HE WORKED SO HARD FOR IT.
JUWAN HOWARD GETTING A RING AND FILING RETIREMENT PAPERS.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Chalmers is a badass!


----------



## Notorious

Boston is rumored to have promised to draft Royce White with one of our 1st round picks.

:mark: :mark:


----------



## TomahawkJock

Notorious said:


> Boston is rumored to have promised to draft Royce White with one of our 1st round picks.
> 
> :mark: :mark:


So he can take over for Garnett? Guy is good, Mizzou had to deal with him in Big 12. Lets hope he can scream like Garnett or it just wont be the same in Boston.


----------



## Rated R™

Miami is going to be beating Boston for a couple of years if they continue to meet in the playoffs, Miami knows Celtics game that's why they eliminate them every year.


----------



## Notorious




----------



## BrosOfDestruction

BS flagrant on DFish.


----------



## TomahawkJock

BrosOfDestruction said:


> BS flagrant on DFish.


Irrelevant. Bosh is making threes. You know Miami is gonna dominate if that happens.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

Heat man Damn


----------



## TomahawkJock

Poor Chalmers. Wade and James always giving him shit. But he will be a really good PG for them. He doesnt have to be great considering who he has around him but he will be really good.


----------



## Rated R™

Notorious said:


>


This made me tear up!!


----------



## Rated R™

TomahawkJock said:


> Poor Chalmers. Wade and James always giving him shit. But he will be a really good PG for them. He doesnt have to be great considering who he has around him but he will be really good.


If they didn't give him shit all the time, Chalmers wouldn't have his "chalmer game" last game, Miami are fucking hungry, they know messing with Chalmers like that is only going to lead to him scoring more points.

Smart strategy by Wade/James.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Clippers came back from a 24 pt 4th quarter deficit earlier in the playoffs. 

Yup. I still believe.


----------



## GOON

Bomani Jones ‏@bomani_jones
[email protected] 12 mins left in the game. Y'all still gonna win that title before bron?


----------



## Bushmaster

one more quarter. Lebron needs to put the nail in the coffin here. Only has 19 points. 11 assists and 7 rebounds too but he needs to just break OKC's backs here. Game isnt over. OKC has nothing to lose, Durant can jack 3's up and the way this guy shoots he can make a ton.


----------



## Rated R™

GOON said:


> Bomani Jones ‏@bomani_jones
> [email protected] 12 mins left in the game. Y'all still gonna win that title before bron?


:lmao :lmao :lmao this is gold, can't wait for his response.


----------



## Notorious

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Clippers came back from a 24 pt 4th quarter deficit earlier in the playoffs.
> 
> Yup. I still believe.


It's over bruh, you have one quarter of LeBron ringless jokes remaining. Make the best of it bruh.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

MIKE MILLER WE COMIN FOR U


----------



## Rated R™

Miami easily has the most underated bench ever.


----------



## kobra860

This is a pitiful performance from the Thunder tonight. And don't get me started on Harden.


----------



## TomahawkJock

SoupMan Prime said:


> one more quarter. Lebron needs to put the nail in the coffin here. Only has 19 points. 11 assists and 7 rebounds too but he needs to just break OKC's backs here. Game isnt over. OKC has nothing to lose, Durant can jack 3's up and the way this guy shoots he can make a ton.


If LeBron doesnt put up more stats Skip Bayless will criticize him still! :bron3


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

kobra860 said:


> This is a pitiful performance from the Thunder tonight. And don't get me started on Harden.


or you could just give Miami the credit they deserve? They are the better team, plain and simple.


----------



## Rated R™

kobra860 said:


> This is a pitiful performance from the Thunder tonight. And don't get me started on Harden.


Harden? I can't believe OKC fans aren't calling out Durant's performance.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Notorious said:


> It's over bruh, you have one quarter of LeBron ringless jokes remaining. Make the best of it bruh.


Last shot jokes still stand though.


----------



## deadman18

As much as I don't like the Heat (Bulls fan) they deserve this, dominated the whole series IMO, at first I didn't think the Heat had a chance but wow, Miami(including the Bron) showed up.


----------



## Oracle

Ill tell you one thing 

OKC need to fuck Perkins off ASAP 

easily the most overrated Defender in the League wont get nowhere with this retard playing Center


----------



## Bushmaster

i think we all know :bron2>:durant2

Lebron is an amazing passer.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Hypnotiq said:


> Ill tell you one thing
> 
> OKC need to fuck Perkins off ASAP
> 
> easily the most overrated Defender in the League wont get nowhere with this retard playing Center


Your terrible grammar aside, they already made the finals with him, so how will they 'get nowhere' exactly?


----------



## The Hardcore Show

So Lebron gets his ring how long until the jerks at ESPN say he better then Magic & MJ combine? Also REALLY looking forward to seeing Miami go all 1992 Dream Team on the NBA the next 2-3 seasons making it look like the fucking D-league. health permitted.


----------



## kobra860

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> or you could just give Miami the credit they deserve? They are the better team, plain and simple.


I'm not denying them any credit. It's just that in a win or go home Finals game you shouldn't get blown out by 20 points.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Perk has value against bigs that primarily play with their back to basket like Bynum and to a lesser extent Duncan since he's a good post-defender. He's passable on the glass too. In a series like this, he offers nothing. Terrible offensive player in every way imaginable, poor defender in transition and on the perimeter and gets called for too many illegal screens. 



The Hardcore Show said:


> So Lebron gets his ring how long until the jerks at ESPN say he better then Magic & MJ combine? Also REALLY looking forward to seeing Miami go all 1992 Dream Team on the NBA the next 2-3 seasons making it look like the fucking D-league. health permitted.


They've been doing that for like 6 years. It's just gonna get unbearable now.


----------



## TomahawkJock

LeBron is still playing hard. All the Heat players are. Congrats to them. LeBrons intensity since Game 6 of the Eastern Conference Finals has been amazing.


----------



## HeatWave

Triple double in the clincher of the finals..LeBron did his thing


----------



## HardKoR

Sad pathetic performance from the thunder, they essentially did what the spurs did and failed to show up. Lebron can finally get the first of his 7 rings :side: and shut us haters up.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

kobra860 said:


> I'm not denying them any credit. It's just that in a win or go home Finals game you shouldn't get blown out by 20 points.


Miami has played lights out since the tip and OKC was still fighting.. only down 10 at HT, cut it to 5, went up to 11 they cut it back down.. Miami is just on fire. For the most part OKC played a good game until Miami just put their foot on their throats with all of these threes.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Perk has value against bigs that primarily play with their back to basket like Bynum and to a lesser extent Duncan since he's a good post-defender. He's passable on the glass too. In a series like this, he offers nothing. Terrible offensive player in every way imaginable, poor defender in transition and on the perimeter and gets called for too many illegal screens.
> 
> 
> 
> They've been doing that for like 6 years. It's just gonna get unbearable now.


Point is unless you are a hardcore NBA fan or have a team to root for there is no real reason to what next year because Miami is winning it all again if they stay healthy. They will run through entire league next year like Cena does in WWE.


----------



## GOON

Enjoy the coronation.


----------



## Bushmaster

can't believe its happening. I think its more special this year than if he would have won it last year. Heat faced so much adversity with Bosh going down in Indy and them looking like losing, then lebron goes off, looked bad against Boston until Bron went off and this series Bron has been amazing every game. guy has earned it for sure.


----------



## PRODIGY

Bron was fuckin focus this playoff and end it with a triple-double in the finals clinching game.


----------



## kobra860

The Hardcore Show said:


> Point is unless you are a hardcore NBA fan or have a team to root for there is no real reason to what next year because Miami is winning it all again if they stay healthy. They will run through entire league next year like Cena does in WWE.


The East doesn't look too potent next year. Rose will miss the beginning half of the season, the Celtics are old, and the Pacers might lose Hibbert and still need some work. The Knicks might be contenders but they need a good coach.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

SoupMan Prime said:


> can't believe its happening. I think its more special this year than if he would have won it last year. Heat faced so much adversity with Bosh going down in Indy and them looking like losing, then lebron goes off, looked bad against Boston until Bron went off and this series Bron has been amazing every game. guy has earned it for sure.


He did earn it but I fear for how much for a force they will be now that the first title is out of the way they just might have a choke hold on that title the next few seasons I mean who is hell is even a threat to them right now unless OKC can get to the next level the only thing that can stop them is themselves.


----------



## TomahawkJock

If there was ever one man in NBA History that deserved a Championship more..than I dont know who it is. So much adversity put on the young man. He finally delivered. Good job LeBron.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

SoupMan Prime said:


> can't believe its happening. I think its more special this year than if he would have won it last year. Heat faced so much adversity with Bosh going down in Indy and them looking like losing, then lebron goes off, looked bad against Boston until Bron went off and this series Bron has been amazing every game. guy has earned it for sure.


I'm happy for you bro and NearStark whose probably wasted down in South Beach.


----------



## Bushmaster

Melt that trophy and give bron that Golden Crown :troll not the Game of thrones one though


----------



## StarzNBarz

YOU GUYS!!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII




----------



## B-Dawg

I'm extremely happy for LeBron right now, and I don't know why. He's really gained my respect recently, and I'm even beginning to like him. 

Anyways, how fucking amazing does it feel to be Norris Cole, a rookie PG on a team that just won the title, and likely will win many more? Jesus.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

Heat will have this title on lockdown the next 2 seasons at least no other team in the NBA is really going to be much of a challenge to them if they stay healthy.


----------



## Rush

Rated R™ said:


> Harden? I can't believe OKC fans aren't calling out Durant's performance.


he got 32 points and 11 rebounds, what more do you want him to do?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

lol machine gun kelly (from Cleveland btw) said f lebron and told him to kick Rocks. UMAD BRAH


----------



## deadman18

LeBron is no longer a heel, he is a babyface. I'm happy for LeBron tho, he stepped his shit up.


----------



## Perfect Poster

Thank god LBJ got a ring. Enough of those ringless jokes now. And now Skip Bayless can suck LBJ's d. Got his trophy and Finals MVP.


----------



## B-Dawg

LeBron won MVP this year, right? Nobody can talk shit about him now, he won the 3 biggest awards in the Basketball - MVP, NBA Championship and Finals MVP.


----------



## Champ




----------



## Notorious

Dan Gilbert on suicide watch.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Bron groupies out in full force ITT. Still the most overrated ever.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Its about damn time.

Thats classic right there.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

Someone's mad


----------



## Bushmaster

Miami zombies gonna be feasting tonight. cant believe they are talking shit about Lebron cuz he didnt sign a ball in cleveland at some charity or something. haters gonna hate


----------



## OML

LEBRON HAS DONE IT!!!!


----------



## dxbender

TomahawkJock said:


> Its about damn time.
> 
> Thats classic right there.


lol(Ziggler)


----------



## The Absolute

So LeBron finally got his ring tonight. I feel like Clevelanders and haters are partially responsible for this. If we hadn't shown that man so much hate, he wouldn't be so motivated to prove us all wrong. Are his moral ethics a little questionable? Probably. But who are we to judge him? Are we any better than him because we burn his jerseys and bombard the internet with constant hatred towards him? Let the man live his life the way he wants to. If he's truly a horrible person, then he'll get what's coming to him in the end. In other words... ...STOP HATING ON LEBRON AND START SUPPORTING YOUR OWN TEAMS, PEOPLE!!

With that said, congratulations to the Heat.


----------



## Rated R™

Did Gildbert tweet anything yet?


----------



## Rush

If Cleavland wanted him they should've put a ring on it


----------



## Tim Legend

How about mike miller, that's the way to go out... Title and a record performance..

And it's time to let Lebron have his moment... You'll have to wait Til next season to start bullshittin and hating...


----------



## kobra860

Rush said:


> If Cleavland wanted him they should've put a ring on it


I don't know why but I still laughed at that.


----------



## GOON

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Bron groupies out in full force ITT. Still the most overrated ever.


You know nothing.


----------



## Champ

lbj is now officially the best in the world and one of the ten best players in the history of the league.


----------



## LarryCoon

Still waiting for Dan Gilbert's reaction :lmao


----------



## HardKoR

Haters gonna hate :troll


----------



## LarryCoon

Champ said:


> lbj is now officially the best in the world and one of the ten best players in the history of the league.


He's been the best player in the world all year.


----------



## Rated R™

LarryCoon said:


> Still waiting for Dan Gilbert's reaction :lmao


I don't think he'll say anything, low class.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

GOON said:


> You know nothing.


How does if feel knowing the Miami Heat are not just Champions this year but 2012-2013 & 2013-2014 as well because the rest of the NBA is so far behind them its not even funny. These guys don't have a true rival unless OKC learns from the this experience which suck because nothing is worse that watching one team *in the future now* cakewalk their way to championships if no one gets hurt.


----------



## HeatWave

Skip still firing shots at LeBron...shame

Dan Gilbert already tweeted, nothing to it just very PC

go here http://twitter.com/cavsdan


----------



## kobra860

Champ said:


> lbj is now officially the best in the world


I can't agree with that because he's not clutch. I still put Kobe above LeBron because Kobe is clutch.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

GOON said:


> You know nothing.


Typical Bron groupie response. 










Champ said:


> lbj is now officially the best in the world and one of the ten best players in the history of the league.


lol if you feel he's better than any of the following. 

MJ
Magic
Bird
Russell
Wilt 
Kobe
Hakeem
Kareem 
Shaq 
Duncan


----------



## kobra860

BrosOfDestruction said:


> lol if you feel he's better than any of the folliwng.
> 
> MJ
> Magic
> Bird
> Russell
> Wilt
> Kobe
> Hakeem
> Kareem
> Shaq
> Duncan


Cosign this. Let's not go crazy just because LeBron finally won a Championship.


----------



## Notorious

Champ said:


> lbj is now officially the best in the world and one of the ten best players in the history of the league.


In no particular order:
MJ
Magic
Bird
Wilt
Russell
Kareem
Hakeem
Duncan
Kobe
Shaq

LeBron is not higher than any of those guys.

Damn it, BoD beat me to it with the exact same list. :cuss:


----------



## HardKoR




----------



## Perfect Poster

Clutchness is such an arbitrary way to judge someone. Why can't someone say his games against Indiana in G4 and Boston in G6 and 7 were clutch? Because they weren't in the final minute? He had more pressure going into those games because the pressure was there the whole game instead of just in 2-3 final minutes. 

And LBJ already has 3 MVPs and a title and he's only 27. When he's 35 his gonna have one of the most decorated careers ever.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

HardKoR said:


>


Thing is that is changing unless OKC steps up next year and I don't even like the Heat point being they already can sleepwalk their way through the Eastern Conference and outside of OKC I can't see anybody in the West really pushing them.


----------



## Champ

it's not about the number of titles. it's about how dominant he is. he's just as dominant, if not more dominant than michael was as a player. his all around skill set is unmatched.


----------



## Rated R™

HeatWave said:


> Skip still firing shots at LeBron...shame
> 
> Dan Gilbert already tweeted, nothing to it just very PC
> 
> go here http://twitter.com/cavsdan


:lmao what a fucking moron, did he just congratulate Miami?


----------



## That Guy

So I take it Heat won? I recorded the game but haven't seen it yet. Might still watch it.


----------



## StarzNBarz

dan gilbert doesnt owe lebron a congrats. why the fuck should he?


----------



## HeatWave

Can LeBron get to near end of his career before we start worrying about his place all time?


----------



## MrMister

Perfect Poster said:


> Clutchness is such an arbitrary way to judge someone. Why can't someone say his games against Indiana in G4 and Boston in G6 and 7 were clutch? Because they weren't in the final minute? He had more pressure going into those games because the pressure was there the whole game instead of just in 2-3 final minutes.
> 
> And LBJ already has 3 MVPs and a title and he's only 27. When he's 35 his gonna have one of the most decorated careers ever.


Can't agree more. Last minute heroics are the most overrated thing in sports. They're dramatic and a ton of fun to watch, but they aren't the end all be all.

As for Lebron all time, come on, he's clearly one of the best to ever play the game.


----------



## deadman18

He wins 1 championship and he's a top ten all-time player? Yet Tim Duncan can win 4 titles, 2 MVPs and 3 Finals MVPs and is still not celebrated as much as LeBron. No disrespect to LeBron because LeBron is one of the best players in the NBA right now.


----------



## Tim Legend

Lebron wasnt walk off clutch but he hit some clutch ass shots in the fourth quarter... I'm no huge fan I just think guys deserve their due and he lit shit up and didn't really have 1 even bad game in the finals... I dont watch or care enough to put him on any greatest list but he was the best player in the playoffs *This* damn year that's fucking obvious.


----------



## Rated R™

The Bad Guy said:


> So I take it Heat won? I recorded the game but haven't seen it yet. Might still watch it.


Watching a game you already know the results to? Boring and dull, imo.


----------



## Notorious

Champ said:


> it's not about the number of titles. it's about how dominant he is. *he's just as dominant, if not more dominant than michael was as a player.* his all around skill set is unmatched.


GTFO you delusional homer.


----------



## Champ

duncan had one of the greatest centers and one of the greatest shooting guards the nba ever saw on his side. parker will probably end up being recognized as a top 10 all-time pg himself.

it's a shame people think he's a better pf than malone.


----------



## HeatWave

Ppl were calling Dirk top 15-20 player all time after last year though..smh


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Champ is smoking that BC kush. I know it's pretty good down there bro.

But I'm not even focusing on careers here. You're deluded if you feel he's more dominant than 90-93 MJ, 87-90 Magic, 70s Kareem, 00-02 Shaq, 93-95 Hakeem, 03 Duncan etc. I can give you Kobe though.

And did you just say Duncan isn't better than Karl Malone who was notorious for choking and disappearing in the playoffs? Duncan won in 03 when Robinson was doing Kendrick Perkins numbers and Manu was a rookie. What a stacked cast.


----------



## Notorious

Champ said:


> duncan had one of the greatest centers and one of the greatest shooting guards the nba ever saw on his side. parker will probably end up being recognized as a top 10 all-time pg himself.
> 
> it's a shame people think he's a better pf than malone.


Stockton > Parker & Ginobili.

Karl Malone also got to play with Kobe & Shaq in their prime and didn't win.

Tony Parker will not be a top 10 all-time PG. The guy isn't even a consensus top 5 PG now and he's coming off the best season of his career.

Duncan was better than David Robinson every year they played together.

Exactly BoD.


----------



## GOON

StarzNBarz said:


> dan gilbert doesnt owe lebron a congrats. why the fuck should he?


Cause he was big enough of a GEEK to say that Cleveland would win a championship before LeBron. 










^Doesn't look like the Cleveland Cavaliers.


----------



## kobra860

BrosOfDestruction said:


> But I'm not even focusing on careers here. You're deluded if you feel he's more dominant than 90-93 MJ, 87-90 Magic, 70s Kareem, 00-02 Shaq, 93-95 Hakeem, 03 Duncan etc. I can give you Kobe though.


Seriously? Kobe is way above LeBron.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

On an all time list, you're right but I was just comparing their peaks there. 

I would take 09 Bron over any Kobe but that's just my opinion.


----------



## HeatWave

I say LeBron's dominance these playoffs/finals is top 5 all time..Agree?


----------



## Perfect Poster

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Champ is smoking that BC kush. I know it's pretty good down there bro.
> 
> But I'm not even focusing on careers here. You're deluded if you feel he's more dominant than 90-93 MJ, 87-90 Magic, 70s Kareem, 00-02 Shaq, 93-95 Hakeem, 03 Duncan etc. I can give you Kobe though.


3 MVPs in 4 years. Would've won it last year too but ppl didn't wanna give it to him with Wade & Bosh alongside him. He got a title too plus the finals MVP so that can't be held against him. He's the clear cut best player in the game and I could see them rattling off a few more titles (possibly 3 peat).

His playoff run this year has been the best since Oscar Robertson was playing. You aren't respecting what he's put together this postseason. Throw out the finals last year and he's had a hell of a 2 year playoff run.


----------



## kobra860

Bosh acting suspect again.


----------



## Notorious

Oh please. Dirk's playoff run last year was arguably better than Bron's run this year.

Saying LeBron's playoff run was the best since the 60's is idiotic.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

GOON said:


> Cause he was big enough of a GEEK to say that Cleveland would win a championship before LeBron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Doesn't look like the Cleveland Cavaliers.


Their three-peating. NBA outside Miami= D-League which sucks.


----------



## Champ

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Duncan won in 03 when Robinson was doing Kendrick Perkins numbers and Manu was a rookie. What a stacked cast.


robinson played a big part in '99. ginobili was huge for his last two. parker won the '07 finals mvp.


----------



## HeatWave

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Zen

Congrats on you're first ring Lebron!!!!

Clevland fans must be hating


----------



## Rated R™

Calvin Klein said:


> Congrats on you're first ring Lebron!!!!
> 
> Clevland fans must be hating


Hating? There all on suicide watch right now.


----------



## Notorious

Champ said:


> robinson played a big part in '99. ginobili was huge for his last two. parker won the '07 finals mvp.


In 1999:
Duncan averaged 27/14 on 54% shooting.
Robinson averaged 17/12 on 42% shooting.

In 2005 yes, Ginobili played a big part.

In 2007 Parker played a better series than Duncan. Ok your point?

What about last year when LeBron set the record for lowest drop off in production from the first 3 rounds to the Finals. Do you discredit LeBron for that? I mean, you're up here trying to downplay Tim Duncan.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

Dope.


----------



## Champ

he's great. I said malone was better. you're just bitter because you look like a jackass after mocking the heat all this time. you 'pulling' for lbj in this particular series was your cop-out.


----------



## Perfect Poster

Notorious said:


> Oh please. Dirk's playoff run last year was arguably better than Bron's run this year.
> 
> Saying LeBron's playoff run was the best since the 60's is idiotic.


Dirk last year - 27/8/2, 25.2 PER, 3.6 Win shares
Lebron this year - 30/9.7/5, 30.6 PER, 5.6 Win Shares (idk if it's included todays game yet)

So yeah, Dirk was great last year, but Lebron this year still was much better any way you look at it.


----------



## dxbender

Lebron is basically the Cena of the NBA. Will always get hated and compared to the best of all time, and bashed if he doesn't come close to the greatest ever.


----------



## Notorious

Champ said:


> he's great. I said malone was better. you're just bitter because you look like a jackass after mocking the heat all this time. you 'pulling' for lbj in this particular series was your cop-out.


And I debated that Duncan was better.

No I'm not bitter. Why would I be?

Yeah I mocked the Heat last year for choking and they won the title this year. Your point? You mock the Celtics when they've won more than any other NBA team ever and you don't see me whining like a little bitch like you.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

dxbender said:


> Lebron is basically the Cena of the NBA. Will always get hated and compared to the best of all time, and bashed if he doesn't come close to the greatest ever.


Some people just don't like him or the fact that the Heat have no rival in the entire fucking league.


----------



## Notorious

Perfect Poster said:


> Dirk last year - 27/8/2, 25.2 PER, 3.6 Win shares
> Lebron this year - 30/9.7/5, 30.6 PER, 5.6 Win Shares (idk if it's included todays game yet)
> 
> So yeah, Dirk was great last year, but Lebron this year still was much better any way you look at it.


Well I did say arguably.

Now I do think LeBron arguably did have the best playoff run of maybe the last 5-10 years but to say the last 40 years is a stretch, a huge stretch IMO.

Don't feel like looking up individual years but you have to think about guys like MJ, Magic, Bird, Hakeem, Shaq, Duncan, etc.


----------



## Perfect Poster

I was just going on the averages that ESPN put up saying that 30/10/5 hasn't happened throughout a full playoffs since Robertson.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Perfect Poster said:


> 3 MVPs in 4 years. Would've won it last year too but ppl didn't wanna give it to him with Wade & Bosh alongside him. He got a title too plus the finals MVP so that can't be held against him. He's the clear cut best player in the game and I could see them rattling off a few more titles (possibly 3 peat).
> 
> His playoff run this year has been the best since Oscar Robertson was playing. You aren't respecting what he's put together this postseason. Throw out the finals last year and he's had a hell of a 2 year playoff run.


Umm no. This is a perfect example of people being caught up in the moment and no, I’m not going to throw out last year’s finals just because it fits your agenda. You know how ridiculous that sounds, just ignoring a finals performance where it matters more than anywhere else? 

Anyway, Duncan 03 had a better playoff run. He anchored both ends of the floor and made a much bigger impact on defense by virtue of being a big man which doesn't show up in the stats. He also did it with a much worse supporting cast. Bosh would be the clear-cut second best player on that team to put it into perspective. They were just a bunch of role players who leached off Duncan's dominance because Duncan drew much more defensive attention than Bron does freeing up shooters to spot up and cut across the lanes. Parker lived off Duncan’s screens when they ran screen and rolls back then. 

Shaq 00-01 had a better playoff run. I'm not even going to go into this. Guy was putting up 30/15 demanding triple teams all over the place, actually anchoring the defense (yes Shaq actually put effort on D back then). 

Hakeem 94-95. Just like Duncan, Hakeem didn’t have a good second option in 94 and had to carry his team on both ends of the floor. His team was terrible, the second option was Mad Max who shot something like 38% despite getting a lot of decent looks due to the attention he drew. He also dominated his competition to a greater degree. Hakeem embarrassed Ewing way worse than Bron did to Durant. Hell, he wasn’t even matched up with KD for the majority of the series. Hakeem also led the team in pts, rebs, asts, blks and stls in the playoffs (Bron has 4 of the 5). In 95, he led a 47 win team to a title going up against 4 of the best teams in the league (2 60 win teams and 2 others that won 55+). He embarrassed Robinson and outplayed Shaq. Put up 33/10/5 for the playoffs while being a great defender and came up clutch on every occasion like when they were down 2-1 vs Utah facing elimination and down 3-1 vs the Suns facing elimination. 

MJ 91-93. Better than Bron at damn near every aspect of the game. Guy was putting up video game numbers throughout the playoffs. 41/9/6 in the finals in 93, 31/11 in the finals in 91 and something like 35/6/6 n the finals in 92 embarrassing his competition on the biggest stage. Drexler, Barkley and Magic were his competitors there and he made sure he looked the most dominant player on the floor by far. All this with elite defense just like Bron and a much more skilled, refined game.

Also, keep in mind MJ did his thing in a much more physical era where they didn't give out free throws like freebies. Ever since 05-06 where they really made the game easier for perimeter players with rule changes, people have set various record for FTA over a series, course of a season etc.


----------



## chronoxiong

Congrats to........................Juwan Howard!!! He's finally an NBA champion! The only one out of the Fab Five to win a title. Poor Chris Webber.


----------



## Notorious

Yeah but you have to think about other stats.

What about Tim Duncan averaging 25/15/5 during a championship run?
Shaq averaged 31/15/3 during a title run.
What about the multiple years where MJ averaged 30+ points during a title run?
Bird averaging 28/11/6/2 on 52% FG shooting and 41% three point shooting.

I could go on but like I said LeBron's playoff run this year was impressive and will probably be on a lot of people's top 10 greatest ever but I don't know about greatest in the last 40 years.

Damn it BOD, if you beat me to another fucking post.


----------



## HeatWave

Shaq just crashed the ESPN set?!?!? He trying to get fired?!?!?


----------



## lic05

They should hold the victory parade on Cleveland just for the lulz.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Notorious said:


> Yeah but you have to think about other stats.
> 
> What about Tim Duncan averaging 25/15/5 during a championship run?
> Shaq averaged 31/15/3 during a title run.
> What about the multiple years where MJ averaged 30+ points during a title run?
> Bird averaging 28/11/6/2 on 52% FG shooting and 41% three point shooting.
> 
> I could go on but like I said LeBron's playoff run this year was impressive and will probably be on a lot of people's top 10 greatest ever but I don't know about greatest in the last 40 years.
> 
> Damn it BOD, if you beat me to another fucking post.


I know man. People are legit jumping the gun with this Bron GOAT playoff run talk and Bird was putting work in.


----------



## TasteOfVenom

We need a gif on Lebron James doing all the single ladies dance.


----------



## Bushmaster

why all the comparisons. Lebron had one of the greatest finals. not the greatest ever but one of the greates. When you count all the pressure he was under when they were down to Indy and Boston without Bosh. he stepped it up.


----------



## Rated R™

I don't get why people bring stats and comparison every time, why can't we just enjoy that James won? 

What really is the point of mentioning stats and saying one player is better than the other? There is no point at all, think about it.

The games are done, the season is done, Miami won, that's it, why is everyone comparing playoff runs from the past now?


----------



## Perfect Poster

This playoff run from Lebron is certainly in the company as one of the best playoff runs ever. Anyway you want to look at it he's put up monstrous numbers this year comparable to Shaq/MJ/Hakeem/Duncan. You're complaining about all the 'dick sucking' when I could easily say you've been hating on Lebron these whole finals and are biased against him, clouting your judgment.


----------



## Notorious

SoupMan Prime said:


> why all the comparisons. Lebron had one of the greatest finals. not the greatest ever but one of the greates. When you count all the pressure he was under when they were down to Indy and Boston without Bosh. he stepped it up.





Rated R™ said:


> I don't get why people bring stats and comparison every time, why can't we just enjoy that James won?
> 
> What really is the point of mentioning stats and saying one player is better than the other? There is no point at all, think about it.
> 
> The games are done, the season is done, Miami won, that's it, why is everyone comparing playoff runs from the past now?


You guys are acting as if we were the guys that brought it up. Somebody said it was the best playoff run in the last 40 years, we disagreed and we debated about it.

There's nothing wrong with that. This is a thread to discuss basketball and it would be pretty boring if everyone agreed on everything.


----------



## Bushmaster

wonder if an excuse is that OKC was young. We didnt hear that when they beat the Spurs 4 in a row. Miami were underdogs from the time it was OKC vs the Spurs. everyone picked the West team regardless. This should make Lebrons win even greater


----------



## Zen

KD after the game. "It hurts. We are all brothers on this team. It hurts to go out like this. We made it to the Finals, which is cool for us, but it's tough. That's the only way I can explain it. I am proud of the guys and how we fought hard all season. i wouldn't want to play with anybody else or for any other city. I am blessed to be a part of this organization. We hold our heads high."


----------



## TKOK

DAT backpack.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

The ones debating against Bron aren't the ones who started the discussion and I don't see anything wrong with discussing.


Perfect Poster said:


> This playoff run from Lebron is certainly in the company as one of the best playoff runs ever. Anyway you want to look at it he's put up monstrous numbers this year comparable to Shaq/MJ/Hakeem/Duncan. You're complaining about all the 'dick sucking' when I could easily say you've been hating on Lebron these whole finals and are biased against him, clouting your judgment.


Nobody is complaining about dick sucking bro and I can give credit though I'm biased but I can just as easily say you're basing way too much on stats. 

You posted that 30/10/5 stat earlier and I can just as easily say Bron never did 35/7/6 like MJ did or 33/10/4.5/3 that Hakeem did or 31/15/3 that Shaq did. It's an arbitrary stat the type which ESPN has a hard on for. It's just like after Bron's game 6 against Boston, they said nobody had a 45/15/5ast game in 40+ years to make it stand out above the rest and give the impression that it was the most impressive game in the last 40 years.

We can agree to disagree but I'm not buying he had some sort of a top 5 or top 10 playoff run ever all things considered.


----------



## Notorious

SoupMan Prime said:


> wonder if an excuse is that OKC was young. We didnt hear that when they beat the Spurs 4 in a row. Miami were underdogs from the time it was OKC vs the Spurs. everyone picked the West team regardless. This should make Lebrons win even greater


It's funny because after they beat the Spurs people were saying that they weren't too young and now after they get throttled by the Heat, they're too young again.


----------



## Rush

SoupMan Prime said:


> wonder if an excuse is that OKC was young. We didnt hear that when they beat the Spurs 4 in a row. Miami were underdogs from the time it was OKC vs the Spurs. everyone picked the West team regardless. This should make Lebrons win even greater


They are young though, and for such a young side to go 1-1 and have to play 3 on the road is pretty tough.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

More incentive for them to change the 2-3-2 format.


----------



## Brye

Can't wait until October. :hb


----------



## HeatWave

Weren't too young, too inexperienced..Took 2nd trip to WCF..1st time around they got beat in 5..Moment too big..Same thing with NBA Finals..Experience is needed & not just from a role player or 2 but your main core..Last year helped Miami a lot this go around


----------



## #Mark

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Bron groupies out in full force ITT. Still the most overrated ever.


Lol, says the guy with Kevin Nash and Hulk Hogan in his sig. Give me a freaking break.

There's NOTHING anyone can say about Lebron's play. He carried this team through so much adversity this year. When Bosh went down and D-Wade was playing like a scrub, who willed Miami through Indiana and Boston? LBJ. He was on a mission and deserves every bit of credit. Never been happier with an NBA finals. 

OKC was great though, Durant and Westbrook are absolutely phenomenal. No doubt they'll be back, I wonder if they're gonna keep Ibaka over Harden now. God knows they won't be able to keep them both, this will be a very interesting off season for them.


----------



## Rated R™

Yeah, wtf was up with the 2-3-2? OKC fans could might as well say the scheduling cost them the championship.

It's pretty bad scheduling, even I as a Heat fan must admit.


----------



## #Mark

Rated R™ said:


> Yeah, wtf was up with the 2-3-2? OKC fans could might as well say the scheduling cost them the championship.
> 
> It's pretty bad scheduling, even I as a Heat fan must admit.


That's the standard finals format..


----------



## Headliner

The more important thing here is that Kobe is never winning another ring. 5 is it for him. :kobe2


----------



## Rated R™

#Mark said:


> That's the standard finals format..


Really? So how many times has the team that gets 3 games in a row won? I'm guessing all the time?


----------



## HeatWave

Only the 3rd time a team has swept all 3..Quit complaining about the format like it just started this year to give Miami the edge..smh


----------



## Rush

i've never liked 2-3-2. quit acting like its the world vs miami.


----------



## HeatWave

The format helps & hinders both..consecutive middle games at one place as well as games 6 & 7...it is what it is

:lmao @ Rush ..You should've read previous posts before you even responded


----------



## scrilla

so does HeatWave admit he's a Heat fan yet?


----------



## Magic

LEBRON THE GOAT JAMES. KING # 6.

#YOWARO

YOU ONLY WIN A RING ONCE. :bron


----------



## Rated R™

:lmao don't know why anyone would be ashamed to admit there a fan of a certain team, let alone for the NBA Champions.

Man up, HeatWave.


----------



## TomahawkJock

In my mind LeBron has the most rounded skill set of any player ever. Not saying he is the most dominant player of all time but hes the most well rounded ever. Deserved that first ring. You cant compare him to the Top 10 yet because he only has one ring, and he has like 10 years left in his career. Think about it? Has more pressure ever been put on an NBA player? You cant make jokes about him now world.


----------



## HeatWave

I'm a Heat fan because I defend them when I feel like they're being attacked for dumb reasons? Or is that nobody cares to pay attention when I do the same for Boston, Indiana, San Antonio, OKC, Denver & others?


----------



## Magic

WADE 2 RINGS, LEBRON 1 RING.

LEBRON GOAT #YOWARO


----------



## Rated R™

Lebron "THE GOAT" James said:


> WADE 2 RINGS, LEBRON 1 RING.
> 
> LEBRON GOAT #YOWARO


Another name change?


----------



## scrilla

changing my name to LakersWave, no I'm not a Lakers fan.


----------



## Magic

Rated R™ said:


> Another name change?


GOTTA REPRESENT THE GOAT. :bron


----------



## scrilla

WE ARE ALL WITNESSES to magic's downfall


----------



## HeatWave

scrilla said:


> changing my name to LakersWave, no I'm not a Lakers fan.


So you think my name has a sports meaning behind it? Been signed up since 2003 & gone through a few names..I honestly have no idea how I came up with this name or previous ones I had nor do I know how to change it..You must also think ECW's Heatwave ppv is the GOAT in my eyes correct?


----------



## Ghetto Anthony




----------



## That Guy

Just saw the game fully, would have thought it would have gone down more evenly and OKC would have been neck and neck with Miami. Am happy Heat got the win, I do mark out for them but I was surprised that there were points in the game where it was a 20+ point lead for Miami. I expected it to be back and forth throughout.

*Edit*. 

Do you guys think that the playoffs would have been a lot differently if Rose wasn't injured at the begining of it? personally I think they could have been the only team to have a chance to take out the Heat in their division, they have beaten them a few times in the regular season and looked strong.


----------



## Chismo

So, LeBron is a champ finally, congrats. He's a pussy, but he's the heart and soul of the Heat (lolWade), and even the stats shows it. 

And LMAO at fanboys and bandwagoners riding his dick anally with all the GOAT talk. ROFL



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Umm no. This is a perfect example of people being caught up in the moment and no, I’m not going to throw out last year’s finals just because it fits your agenda. You know how ridiculous that sounds, just ignoring a finals performance where it matters more than anywhere else?
> 
> Anyway, Duncan 03 had a better playoff run. He anchored both ends of the floor and made a much bigger impact on defense by virtue of being a big man which doesn't show up in the stats. He also did it with a much worse supporting cast. Bosh would be the clear-cut second best player on that team to put it into perspective. They were just a bunch of role players who leached off Duncan's dominance because Duncan drew much more defensive attention than Bron does freeing up shooters to spot up and cut across the lanes. Parker lived off Duncan’s screens when they ran screen and rolls back then.
> 
> Shaq 00-01 had a better playoff run. I'm not even going to go into this. Guy was putting up 30/15 demanding triple teams all over the place, actually anchoring the defense (yes Shaq actually put effort on D back then).
> 
> Hakeem 94-95. Just like Duncan, Hakeem didn’t have a good second option in 94 and had to carry his team on both ends of the floor. His team was terrible, the second option was Mad Max who shot something like 38% despite getting a lot of decent looks due to the attention he drew. He also dominated his competition to a greater degree. Hakeem embarrassed Ewing way worse than Bron did to Durant. Hell, he wasn’t even matched up with KD for the majority of the series. Hakeem also led the team in pts, rebs, asts, blks and stls in the playoffs (Bron has 4 of the 5). In 95, he led a 47 win team to a title going up against 4 of the best teams in the league (2 60 win teams and 2 others that won 55+). He embarrassed Robinson and outplayed Shaq. Put up 33/10/5 for the playoffs while being a great defender and came up clutch on every occasion like when they were down 2-1 vs Utah facing elimination and down 3-1 vs the Suns facing elimination.
> 
> MJ 91-93. Better than Bron at damn near every aspect of the game. Guy was putting up video game numbers throughout the playoffs. 41/9/6 in the finals in 93, 31/11 in the finals in 91 and something like 35/6/6 n the finals in 92 embarrassing his competition on the biggest stage. Drexler, Barkley and Magic were his competitors there and he made sure he looked the most dominant player on the floor by far. All this with elite defense just like Bron and a much more skilled, refined game.
> 
> Also, keep in mind MJ did his thing in a much more physical era where they didn't give out free throws like freebies. Ever since 05-06 where they really made the game easier for perimeter players with rule changes, people have set various record for FTA over a series, course of a season etc.


Awesome, awesome post. thumbs up


----------



## Magic

lol @ you denying the GOAT talk. Lebron James has a ring now, he's the GOAT and the clutchest player in the NBA.


----------



## That Guy

is "clutchest" even a word? 

and what did you mean when you said in the chatbox - "would I like to argue that"?


----------



## HeatWave

Chatbox?


And no clutchest is not a word...but it doesn't bring up a red squiggly line either...


----------



## Zen

I felt really bad for Durant..


----------



## Chismo




----------



## Irish Jet

Lebron = Most talented player of all time.

If he had Kobe/Jordan's mentality he would be simply unstoppable.


----------



## Notorious

There's a lot of people caught up in the moment right now about LeBron, which is understandable because did the same for Dirk last year.


----------



## Irish Jet

Notorious said:


> There's a lot of people caught up in the moment right now about LeBron, which is understandable because did the same for Dirk last year.


I hate Lebron, fucking hate him. He's a bitch with a bitch mentality. But in terms of athleticism and skill I've just never seen anyone close to him. Magic Johnson perhaps, but even then I'd say LeBron is the more complete talent.


----------



## Bushmaster

why does everyone keep saying he doesnt have that mentality when he wants to he shows it. does everyone forget his game in Detroit. One of the most clutch great performances ever. 

And Bad Guy i think it would have been alittle different if Rose wasnt injured. Ppl made a big deal when Miami beat them and asking if it was the end of their big 3 or how close they were to the Finals. But if Rose was healthy no way Boston would have beaten Chicago. The Bulls would lose to the Heat though. I think it will be a custom for the Bulls to have a great record and be #1 but lose to the Heat unless they get a great piece for Rose, Boozer has been garbage the last 2 years.

Heres a question would any of you say that talent wise that Lebron is better than jordan. 
I think Jordan is the greatest ever but i dont think skill wise he is greater than Lebron. When i heard about The Big O and looked up his numbers i never understood why he never gets any votes for GOAT based on numbers. Lebron is prob the closest. I just dont think we have seen anyone at his position that could play all positions in the game and is elite in defense, as a passer and rebounder.


----------



## Notorious

I wasn't disagreeing with you really.

Just saying a lot of people have begun overrating LeBron's career now like they did after Dirk won last year. Which is understandable like I said, because they're caught up in the moment.

Happy for LeBron though. Don't think he'll fulfill his not 1, not 2, not 3, not 4, not 5, not 6, not 7 promise but he'll probably end up with 2-3 rings.


----------



## Bushmaster

First Take is about to start. What will Bayless say i wonder.


----------



## MrMister

People already said Lebron was one of the best ever before this championship. Others would scoff at this since he'd never won a championship, which is a team accomplishment. 

Lebron James is a 3 time MVP. LOL, WHAT ELSE CAN DO? Be a 4 time MVP?

Here are the players that have more than 3 MVPs. Jordan, Chamberlain, Abdul-Jabaar, Russell. Yeah.


----------



## Bushmaster

he could have. I think he had better numbers than Rose last year but after The Decision i doubt many wanted to vote for him. Guy could win it every year if it was based soley on numbers but some ppl prob hate him or will get tired of him. Why else would ppl pick Durant over Lebron when he isnt as close as a defender as Lebron is, passer, and rebounder.


----------



## Notorious

LeBron is a top 15 player.

I don't think he's top 10.

I think if he wins another ring, he'll take Kobe or Shaq's spot in the top 10.


----------



## Bushmaster

Why do rings matter when discussing individuals though. getting rings is based on a team though. I could say Lebron is an overall better player than Kobe and numbers will most likely prove me right seeing how Lebron is a better passer, rebounder and more efficient scorer. But ppl bring up rings to say Kobe is better. Kobe had some great teams.


----------



## Notorious

SoupMan Prime said:


> Why do rings matter when discussing individuals though. getting rings is based on a team though. I could say Lebron is an overall better player than Kobe and numbers will most likely prove me right seeing how Lebron is a better passer, rebounder and more efficient scorer. But ppl bring up rings to say Kobe is better. Kobe had some great teams.


Kobe was also a great player and great players lead their teams to championships.

Rings aren't everything because if that was the case Bill Russell would be the unanimous GOAT.

But when determining the greatest players ever, rings certainly play a factor and to say they don't is delusional.

If MJ only had one ring would people still think he's the greatest ever? If KG had 6 rings he would be considered a unanimous top 10 player. But instead he's considered top 15-20.


----------



## MrMister

Kobe's 1st three were just as much if not more Shaq. Let's not revise history. Championships are really overrated when gauging a player's skill and place among the all time greats. It's the media's fault and too many people have bought into the bullshit.


----------



## Bushmaster

Kobe is a great player. Noone will disagree with that but i would say Lebron is a better overall player. He is a complete package. ive heard it before and agree with some ppl when they say if you put Kobe on those Cavs team they wouldnt be close to #1 in any season and had Lebron on those Lakers teams Kobe had recently he could have won the finals a couple of times. I know its opinion but based on the player i find it could be true seeing how Lebron is also a great passer and rebounder aswell a scorer. 

I think Lebron can win some more rings seeing how the East is lacking the competition. looks like it could be Heat vs OKC for the next 3 years maybe.


----------



## Notorious

They really aren't.

Answer the question. If MJ had one ring, would you still consider him the GOAT?

@Soupman: Yes LeBron is the better player skillwise. But when debating the greatest ever you have to bring in accolades, and in the accolades portion Kobe has the edge over LeBron. In the stats portion, LeBron is getting the better of Kobe.


----------



## MrMister

I don't consider Jordan the greatest really. Chamberlain, Russell, Magic, and others are up there. You've bought into the bullshit obviously.


----------



## Bushmaster

maybe team accolades but not individual ones. you would have to just focus on First Team All NBA, MVP's, All Star games, etc not team based things though.

how many MVP's does kobe have?


----------



## Notorious

Without naming names which player do you think has the better overall career?
*Player A*
Career stats of 28/7/7/2/1 on 48/33/75 shooting. In playoffs, 29/8/7/2/1 on 47/32/74 shooting.
1x Champion
1x Finals MVP
3x MVP
8x All-Star, 2x ASG MVP
1x Scoring Champion
8x All-NBA
4x All-Defensive Selection
Rookie of the Year

*Player B*
Career stats of 25/5/5/2/1 on 45/34/84 shooting. In playoffs, 26/5/5/1/1 on 45/33/82 shooting.
5x Champion
2x Finals MVP
1x MVP
14x All-Star, 4x ASG MVP
2x Scoring Champion
14x All-NBA Selection
12x All-Defensive Selection
All-Rookie 2nd Team


----------



## MrMister

Has player B played longer? I'm assuming this is Lebron and Kobe.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Notorious said:


> Without naming names which player do you think has the better overall career?
> *Player A*
> Career stats of 28/7/7/2/1 on 48/33/75 shooting. In playoffs, 29/8/7/2/1 on 47/32/74 shooting.
> 1x Champion
> 1x Finals MVP
> 3x MVP
> 8x All-Star, 2x ASG MVP
> 1x Scoring Champion
> 8x All-NBA
> 4x All-Defensive Selection
> Rookie of the Year
> 
> *Player B*
> Career stats of 25/5/5/2/1 on 45/34/84 shooting. In playoffs, 26/5/5/1/1 on 45/33/82 shooting.
> 5x Champion
> 2x Finals MVP
> 1x MVP
> 14x All-Star, 4x ASG MVP
> 2x Scoring Champion
> 14x All-NBA Selection
> 12x All-Defensive Selection
> All-Rookie 2nd Team


I dont think you can compare them at this point. LeBron has at least 8 more years.


----------



## Notorious

Yes he's played longer.

I think LeBron will pass up Kobe before his career is over but as of now, Kobe is still ahead.

Years played have little to no meaning when it comes to determining the greatest ever, at least IMO. Shaq played 6 or 7 more years in the NBA than Bill Russell and I don't think there's any sane person that ranks Shaq higher than Bill Russell on a GOAT list.


----------



## Bushmaster

i think when i see 5x champ i know who that is lol. I would say thats team though but looking at those number Lebron has better numbers in the regular season and in the post season. Lebron isnt even close to being done too. Like i said Lebron could win MVP every year because i would say he is miles ahead of Durant and everyone else.

Kobe is great for sure but i think he has been overrated by the media. Just like everyone says he is clutch. i remember reading something on espn with numbers and seeing them showed me that he misses much more than he makes. Its just when he makes those shots they show it every where all day and when he misses meh. Barkley has Lebron top 10 right now. If Lebron continues like this i could see him being top 5. The main problem would be ppl comparing him to Jordan and will skip all the intangibles and just focus on titles and rings.


----------



## Notorious

I think LeBron will be consensus top 10 in a max 2 years from now. He's not now but in 2 years he will be. Top 5 is definitely a possibility. And tbh if LeBron continues playing at this level for 4-5 more years he has every right to be compared to the likes of MJ, Magic, etc.


----------



## Bushmaster

but youll get those ppl who cant accept Lebron is talent wise better because guy is physically gifted. i just think the fact that the guy can play so many positions is an amazing passer and rebounder and scorer guy could easily be top 5 when he is done. 

Would you say he is the greatest talent ever in NBA. i brought up Big O earlier and guy never gets mentions for best ever but he is basically like Lebron as in scorer, rebounder and passer.

Mark Cuban is great lol.


----------



## Irish Jet

of course Championships matter with this level of player. It's the NBA, where stars dominate the sport. Obviously the players around them are important, but how many titles they win will always have a huge impact on where they are considered.

I've always thought that if LeBron had the mental strength of a Jordan he'd already have at least 3 rings.


----------



## Notorious

As far as all-round talent?

LeBron probably is the most talented ever.


----------



## Bushmaster

crazy thing is he keeps getting better. Getting a decent post game this year. if the guy practiced on jump shooting and free throw shooting he would be complete. 

One thing though i think Lebron is the best right now. But if Rondo ever got a consistent jumper i think he could easily be top 5 player maybe pass Durant cuz guy would be unstoppable. He would already be best PG in the NBA if he had a jumper but i would have him above superstars cuz he would do so much.


----------



## Notorious

Rondo with a jumper would be unquestionably the best PG in the NBA and maybe even best player. But if he ever gets that consistent jumper, that remains to be seen. It gets better every year.

As far as LeBron, yeah if he continues playing at an elite level he has top 5 greatest ever potential. But the thing with LeBron you have to worry about is when his athleticism declines, LeBron is gonna have a hard dropoff in production. LeBron isn't like Kobe, Nash, Dirk, KG, Duncan, etc. LeBron's game relies heavily on athleticism.


----------



## Bushmaster

Kobe's did to. but he changed alittle i guess, But i think the fact that Lebron is a great passer will help him alot. He will always be big and strong and if he gets better at shooting a jumper he shouldnt have a huge drop off. I dont think he'll slow down much unless he gets injured. He's had a career without any major injury which is good.

When do the Olympics start. I dont think they have set a team for US Basketball right. I can't fucking wait, i prefer US BBall over NBA cuz seeing these guys play together is amazing. Was amazing 4 years ago when Wade, Kobe and Lebron were killing everyone.

And i agree Rondo with a jumper could be best player in bball but i doubt the Media would give him that title. They are so in love with Durant now they. I remember Steve Smith saying he would have given MVP to Durant over Lebron and my head almost exploded. Lebron averaged 1 point less than Durant yet averaged about 8 rebounds and 7 assists a game and was an elite defender. Rondo could be the best but Rose and Paul will always get the attention.


----------



## Notorious

Kobe's game now doesn't rely on athleticism though. He's got a good jumper with a very good postgame.

As for USA Basketball, the roster deadline is July 7th. The first exhibition game is July 12 vs. the Dominican Republic. I love USA Basketball as well, favorite sports team.


----------



## Bushmaster

he's a good jump shooter but i call him a volume scorer. I think the game that best describes him was the elimination game against OKC. had 30 shots the whole game and 0 assists. He evolved once he wasnt as athletic as he was. Wade will probably go through the same thing next season or in 2 years. Lebron shouldnt have to worry about that soon though.

Im just excited cuz yeah Howard and Rose arent gonna play but there have been some elite players that have come up like K Love and Durant. wondring if Westbrook would be a good fit for the team. What i loved about 08 was they had many future Hall of Famers but they knew how to share the ball easily.


----------



## kobra860

Lebron "THE GOAT" James said:


> lol @ you denying the GOAT talk. Lebron James has a ring now, he's the GOAT and the clutchest player in the NBA.


Yeah he's so clutch that in the closing seconds of a game he'll pass it to Haslem.


----------



## MrMister

Notorious said:


> Kobe's game now doesn't rely on athleticism though. He's got a good jumper with a very good postgame.
> 
> As for USA Basketball, the roster deadline is July 7th. The first exhibition game is July 12 vs. the Dominican Republic. I love USA Basketball as well, favorite sports team.


I don't follow basketball that closely, but I remember him being a pretty poor shooter this season. He had some really bad games.

Looked him up. 45% for his career? That can't be considered good.


----------



## Notorious

Kobe's a good shooter he just chucks a lot so his percentage will be low.


----------



## kobra860

Notorious said:


> Kobe's a good shooter he just chucks a lot so his percentage will be low.


His chucking got really bad in the playoffs this year.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Alright.

Bulls need to destroy the core. Trade for Howard, sign Eric Gordon.

Rose, Gordon, Howard plus scrubs = come at me, bros. We could challenge the Heat.


----------



## Joel

Howard doesn't want to play in Chicago, so fuck him.

Fucking Boozer. If he was useful then we would be set.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Bulls Management needs to amnesty Boozer. He's awful.


----------



## Rush

You'd challenge the Heat right now if Rose hadn't shredded his ACL.


----------



## Notorious

Taj Gibson > Boozer.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Possibly, Rush. Still feel like the Heat would have won in 5 or 6, though.


----------



## GOON

kobra860 said:


> Yeah he's so clutch that in the closing seconds of a game he'll pass it to Haslem.


Clutch doesn't always equal performance in the final seconds. It's about performing when the pressure is on and the pressure was on LeBron from the opening tip of Game One until the third quarter of Game Five when the outcome wasn't in question anymore.


----------



## Notorious

The Bulls won't beat the Heat until D. Rose gets a good 2nd option.

Boozer sucks, Deng is inconsistent, Noah isn't a scorer, Hamilton isn't good enough anymore to be a 2nd option on a contending team.

My advise to the Bulls for this upcoming season without Rose, is to tank the season and draft Shabazz Muhammad.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Sign Eric Gordon with Boozer's money. 

He'd be a great 2nd option.


----------



## Notorious

Eric Gordon is still a question mark because of injuries.

Do the Bulls really need another potentially injury prone player?

Eric Gordon has missed significant time the last 2 seasons due to injury.


----------



## dxbender

http://www.sportsnet.ca/basketball/2012/06/22/lebron_james_nba_championship_wrestling/

lol, Lebron goes from Heel to Face by winning the nba championship


----------



## WWCturbo

Mikey Damage said:


> Alright.
> 
> Bulls need to destroy the core. Trade for Howard, sign Eric Gordon.
> 
> Rose, Gordon, Howard plus scrubs = come at me, bros. We could challenge the Heat.


Rose+Gordon+Howard = epic!!! I love your idea.:balo2


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

No he doesn't.


----------



## GOON

WWCturbo said:


> Rose+Gordon+Howard = epic!!! I love your idea.:balo2


Rose and Gordon might not be on the floor enough to challenge the Heat. Even then, Dwight doesn't want to go to Chicago and is hell bent on going to Brooklyn for whatever reason.


----------



## Chismo

Fuck what everyone else says, Kobe is second to Jordan.


----------



## B-Dawg

Orlando's not going to trade Dwight to Chicago. He doesn't want to be there, and they have no attractive trade assets. New Orleans is going to match any offer given to Gordon, too.

Derrick Rose = Tracy McGrady, btw. I could very easily see them both following the same career arc.


----------



## Mikey Damage

:bron3

I'm not feeling too confident about the Bulls. I think it's becoming apparent, for the Bulls to be continual title challengers...

Rose is going to have to be the Robin to someone's Batman.

Just need to find Batman. :kobe2


----------



## Notorious

Dwight isn't coming to Chicago for the simple fact that he said wherever he goes, he wants it to be his team.

If he goes to Chicago it'll still be considered by most to be Rose's team.


----------



## GOON

WWF said:


> Derrick Rose = Tracy McGrady, btw. I could very easily see them both following the same career arc.


Yeah, I've been saying the same thing. Rose plays with reckless abandon at times and injuries are going to take a toll on him eventually.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Meh. Rose could also follow DWade's arc.

Wade has not been exactly smooth, but better than T-Mac's.


----------



## HeatWave

Some are still saying Dwight's 1st option is still the Nets so I wouldn't count New Jersey out just yet..They're just not gonna watch everything implode right before their eyes as they're ready to re-debut





> There is growing speculation that the Thunder & coach Scott Brooks are far apart on a contract extension and the holdup could led to a split


Oh?


----------



## Mikey Damage

Phil Jackson to the Thunder. Almost a lock, imo.


----------



## TKOK

I heard the main thing is that Brooks wants a 4 year deal while the Thunder don't want to give him more than three.

Thunder would be stupid to get rid of Brooks.


----------



## HeatWave

Mark Cuban asked Skip what defensive schemes OKC used on LeBron last night & Skip said Sefalosha :lmao


----------



## Notorious

Marc Stein is saying that if the Thunder can't re-sign Scott Brooks that they'll try to pursue Phil Jackson or Jeff Van Gundy.

Also Danny Ainge that his offseason hopes is that the Celtics reload and not rebuild. GOD DAMMIT DANNY! The Big 3 era is over. REBUILD!


----------



## StarzNBarz

yea the big 3 era is so over that they were 1 win away fron the finals.

Seriously with a couple more pieces and more limited roles for kg and ray they can totally win the title next year.


----------



## Notorious

Fuck no if Ray Allen is back on this team I refuse to watch.


----------



## TKOK

If both Garnett and Allen leave would they have enough Cap space to sign any of the top free agents?


----------



## JSL

Lakers need to make some moves :no: . Ramon Sessions is a free agent because he opted out of his final year, and the only pg lakers have is Steve Blake :side:


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Phil coaching OKC would be legit. THeir offense is too predictable and iso-oriented and I'm sure he'll make a huge impact in that regard.


----------



## Notorious

TKOK! said:


> If both Garnett and Allen leave would they have enough Cap space to sign any of the top free agents?


Yeah but it's doubtful we can sign one.

Deron isn't coming to Boston.
New Orleans & Indiana will match whatever we offer Eric Gordon & Roy Hibbert.


----------



## JSL

Notorious said:


> Yeah but it's doubtful we can sign one.
> 
> Deron isn't coming to Boston.
> New Orleans & Indiana will match whatever we offer Eric Gordon & Roy Hibbert.


Celtics need to rebuild around rondo. and remember Jeff Green is coming back


----------



## Notorious

I didn't forget about THE FUTURE.


----------



## StarzNBarz

Come on KG and Ray take 1-2 mil deals. Trade up and draft Sullinger. Sign Hibbert. Healthy Jeff Green with a full training camp. A couple more free agents for the vet minimum. We good baby. Banner 18 right there.


----------



## Chismo

Will anyone meaningful come to LAL?


----------



## Notorious

StarzNBarz said:


> Come on KG and Ray take 1-2 mil deals. Trade up and draft Sullinger. Sign Hibbert. Healthy Jeff Green with a full training camp. A couple more free agents for the vet minimum. We good baby. Banner 18 right there.


Ray can take his weak-ass talents to South Beach for all I care.

Trade up? I'd much rather keep both of our 1st round picks then to trade up to draft a guy with a bad back. We have no shot at Hibbert, Indy's matching whatever comes their way

I would be fine with this offseason:
Re-sign KG on 2 year deal with a player option, he opts out after the 1st year to retire.
Re-sign THE FUTURE to a 2 year deal with a team option.
Re-sign Bass.
Sign O.J. Mayo.
Sign Omer Asik.
Draft Marquis Teague & Draymond Green.

Rondo/Teague
Bradley/Mayo
Pierce/Green
Bass/Green
KG/Asik


----------



## StarzNBarz

kg wants to move back to PF. Bass starting is never gonna win us a championship. He's much better suited getting 15 mins off the bench. Asik would be fine but I think he'll come at a very steep price. I dont really like teague or D. Green. How about Royce White


----------



## Notorious

I don't think Royce White will be there at the 21st pick, I hope he is though.

Chad Ford is saying that we've given Royce White a promise to draft him so we'll see.

I was hoping we could've gotten Meyers Leonard but he's going in the lottery, his draft stock rose high as hell after the combine.

The Heat won a title with Shane Battier starting at PF, the Mavs won a title with J.J. Barea starting at SG, the Spurs won a title with Fabricio Oberto starting. I think we could win a title with Brandon Bass as a starter.


----------



## Brye

Brandon Bass is good enough to start on a championship winning team. It's not like he's some stiff.

As for dem Nuggets, re-sign Javale and Miller plz. And then maybe snag up someone similar to Rudy Fernandez or a decent rebounder.


----------



## StarzNBarz

rudy fernandez sucks


----------



## GOON

StarzNBarz said:


> Trade up and draft Sullinger.


Would be an awful move.


----------



## Notorious

Corey Brewer > Rudy Fernandez.

JaVale impressed me in the playoffs, I think him playing with a coach like George Karl in a system like Denver will help his progression a lot.

The Nuggets need more frontcourt depth.


Ford's latest mock draft has the Celtics drafting Royce White & Andrew Nicholson and the Nuggets drafting Sullinger.


----------



## StarzNBarz

Sulley has too many haters...


----------



## HeatWave

Whoever takes Sullinger, I expect front office firings within 6-12 months


----------



## Brye

Notorious said:


> Corey Brewer > Rudy Fernandez.
> 
> JaVale impressed me in the playoffs, I think him playing with a coach like George Karl in a system like Denver will help his progression a lot.
> 
> The Nuggets need more frontcourt depth.
> 
> 
> Ford's latest mock draft has the Celtics drafting Royce White & Andrew Nicholson and the Nuggets drafting Sullinger.


Agreed on that actually.

And JaVale has started growing on me, especially since that platypus story. :lmao

Yeah, they could use another PF or C.


----------



## GOON

StarzNBarz said:


> Sulley has too many haters...


Ever heard of his back injury or are you just choosing to ignore that?


----------



## StarzNBarz

back problems are being blown up he'll be fine.


----------



## GOON

StarzNBarz said:


> back problems are being blown up he'll be fine.


Yet he was red flagged by doctors.

Let it go. He'll be a huge bust.


----------



## GOON

EDIT- oops.


----------



## StarzNBarz

you have your opinions i have mine. Thats why neither of us are experts. Now lets see how his career pans out.


----------



## Myst

JSL said:


> Lakers need to make some moves :no: . Ramon Sessions is a free agent because he opted out of his final year, and the only pg lakers have is Steve Blake :side:


I'm praying for Deron, although that seems unlikely. Would be epic though. I could EASILY see Dwight demand a trade to LA if we can somehow acquire Deron.


----------



## GOON

A back injury isn't an opinion.


----------



## Notorious

Myst said:


> I'm praying for Deron, although that seems unlikely. Would be epic though. I could EASILY see Dwight demand a trade to LA if we can somehow acquire Deron.


Dwight's not coming to LA because of Kobe.

Wherever he goes he wants to be THE man and he wants it to be HIS team.

He goes to the Lakers, Kobe's still the man and people will still consider the Lakers Kobe's team.


----------



## StarzNBarz

GOON said:


> A back injury isn't an opinion.


ok ya fuck. you dont think it will heal?


----------



## Chismo

Never knew Dwight's egocentric like that...


----------



## Notorious

Where the hell have you been?

Did you not watch the NBA this season with all his Orlando drama?


----------



## Chismo

I guess I wasn't paying that close attention... and Magic are my #2 team.


----------



## GOON

StarzNBarz said:


> ok ya fuck. you dont think it will heal?


It raised red flags for a reason.


----------



## Notorious

Here you go StarzNBarz.

http://espn.go.com/nba/draft2012/st...edically-red-flag-jared-sullinger-sources-say


----------



## HeatWave

GOON said:


> A back injury isn't an opinion.


Neither is him struggling to score over big men that were bigger than him this season :lmao


----------



## Notorious

Sullinger is DeJuan Blair 2.0 but instead of no ACL's he has a bad back.


----------



## Notorious

For anyone who's interested NBATV is gonna be having a Draft special coming at 6 CT.


----------



## Aid

I hope the Bulls can improve a little bit this offseason. With Rose most likely missing a good portion of the season, another leader for the floor could be great. Also a SG wouldn't hurt.


----------



## StarzNBarz

Notorious said:


> For anyone who's interested NBATV is gonna be having a Draft special coming at 6 CT.


whats it gonna be about?


----------



## Myst

Notorious said:


> Dwight's not coming to LA because of Kobe.
> 
> Wherever he goes he wants to be THE man and he wants it to be HIS team.
> 
> He goes to the Lakers, Kobe's still the man and people will still consider the Lakers Kobe's team.


I don't know why Dwight thinks he can be 'the man' when he's a liability in the 4th with his crap FT shooting. He isn't much of a scorer either. He seems more like a second fiddle, maybe not in terms of impact but offensively. He would still get his avg of around 20 pts on the Lakers though. But yeah, it'll never be considered 'his team'.


----------



## Notorious

Here's what my TV Guide says:
"An in-depth look is taken at the Draft Headquarters for various NBA teams before and during the NBA Draft to see how they prepare their boards to show what they think of the prospects they are considering and how things change as players are picked."


----------



## StarzNBarz

thanks might check it out for SULLEY


----------



## Aid

So who's going second overall in the draft? I heard Charlotte was trying to trade their pick because they didn't like anyone they could pick 2nd overall.


----------



## StarzNBarz

watch the special on NBATV to find out!


----------



## Notorious

This is my prediction for the draft order:
1. New Orleans - Anthony Davis
2. Charlotte - Thomas Robinson
3. Washington - Brad Beal
4. Cleveland - Harrison Barnes/Michael Kidd-Gilchrist
5. Sacramento - Harrison Barnes/Michael Kidd-Gilchrist
6. Portland - Andre Drummond


----------



## Magic

I guess it does kind of suck that this is a one clear superstar draft with all the other players having either immense potential or just a solid role player that can be used right away.


----------



## Aid

I like Michael Kidd-Gilchrist and Thomas Robinson, but Anthony Davis just seems like a huge star already compared to them. New Orleans certainly lucked out.


----------



## HeatWave

Charlotte & their blue chip draft picks eventually will pay off right? Vitale should do play by play for their games


----------



## Notorious

This shit on NBATV is shit.

Fucking liars, I thought they were gonna show some shit about 2012 draft. I don't give a damn about Steve Kerr & Mike Fratello's draft stories.

But anyway on to some more interesting shit, apparently Steve Nash has a "short-list" of three teams that are leading the race to sign him this offseason. Those three teams are Phoenix, Portland and Toronto.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Charlotte would take T-Rob. fpalm

Take Beal instead, imo.


----------



## HeatWave

Anyone see the vid of Brooks talking to his team in the huddle late in the 4th? Cool stuff


----------



## StarzNBarz

nash only wants to go to Toronto cause he's from Canada


----------



## Notorious

Mikey Damage said:


> Charlotte would take T-Rob. fpalm
> 
> Take Beal instead, imo.


Why take Beal when they've got Gerald Henderson?

They have no PF. D.J. White?


----------



## Mikey Damage

Trade away Henderson.

I do not believe in T-Rob at all. I think he's a bust.


----------



## StarzNBarz

Celtics will gladly take Hendo for one of their picks


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Notorious said:


> This shit on NBATV is shit.
> 
> Fucking liars, I thought they were gonna show some shit about 2012 draft. I don't give a damn about Steve Kerr & Mike Fratello's draft stories.
> 
> But anyway on to some more interesting shit, apparently Steve Nash has a "short-list" of three teams that are leading the race to sign him this offseason. Those three teams are Phoenix, Portland and Toronto.


WTF, just a couple of days ago, I heard he was stongly considering New York.


----------



## Perfect Poster

Pistons should get Meyers Leonard if he's there. Another big to pair with Monroe would be great. Otherwise it's likely Henson/Zeller.


----------



## Notorious

BrosOfDestruction said:


> WTF, just a couple of days ago, I heard he was stongly considering New York.


He said he would consider New York. But New York can't afford him anyway.


----------



## HeatWave

Phoenix trainers >>>> All

Nash isn't going anywhere





> . The NBA Finals averaged 16.8M TV viewers which = same amount of viewers as the 2012 Golden Globes & an Eagles-Bears MNF game in Nov.


----------



## GOON

Why would Steve Nash consider teams who have no chance to win the championship, especially at his age?


----------



## HeatWave

Dude said he won't chase rings


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Notorious said:


> He said he would consider New York. But New York can't afford him anyway.


Ok, that makes sense. I misheard in that case.


----------



## JSL

Myst said:


> I'm praying for Deron, although that seems unlikely. Would be epic though. I could EASILY see Dwight demand a trade to LA if we can somehow acquire Deron.


I pray for Deron as well, but im not getting my hopes up. If Lakers get Williams it will be a dream come true. They have a mini mid level expection maybe they can get someone that will help. 



Notorious said:


> He said he would consider New York. But New York can't afford him anyway.


I heard the same thing, New York has tons of free agents this year. Novak, Fieds, Lin, and maybe Jr Smith if he opts out.


----------



## Oracle

That list of teams is pure rubbish 

no way he has already crossed Dallas off his list


----------



## HeatWave

Didn't know just how much cap space Brooklyn really has, wow...They can create their own super team if they play their cards right


----------



## Notorious

The Warriors are saying if Brandon Roy does make a comeback, they're interested in signing him.

IMO if Roy comes back, I want him to go to Phoenix. And it's no secret why.


----------



## B-Dawg

Phoenix has Redd as their Knee-Injury washed up SG.


----------



## Bushmaster

its amazing how many great players have just regressed a ton due to injury. i remember Michael Redd was one of the better players around. remember it was him, Ray Allen and some other great shooter on the same team.


----------



## StarzNBarz

I dont think Redd and Ray played together. Ray Allen, Rashard Lewis, and Radmonovich (3 great shooters) played together in Seattle though. I dont think Redd was around when Ray was on the Bucks.


----------



## Zen




----------



## Bushmaster

lmao head that joke on 790 the Ticket. juan Howard waited 17 years and Bosh waited 65 million lol. 

I thought Redd played with the Bucks when Allen was there. maybe i was wrong just remember him having 2 other great shooters with him.


----------



## LarryCoon

I love Dan Lebatard's rants


----------



## HeatWave

Redd was drafted as his replacement after he got traded to Seattle if I recall as apart of that Gary Payton deal..Could be wrong though

Crazy part is Redd played on the redeem team..How crazy is that? Made Olympic team & won gold but injury plagued season before and after Olympics


----------



## Alco

LarryCoon said:


> I love Dan Lebatard's rants


I consider Dan Lebatard my hero, eventhough I don't like the Heat at all.


----------



## Notorious

SoupMan Prime said:


> lmao head that joke on 790 the Ticket. juan Howard waited 17 years and Bosh waited 65 million lol.
> 
> I thought Redd played with the Bucks when Allen was there. maybe i was wrong just remember him having 2 other great shooters with him.


He did for 2.5 seasons. He was Ray's backup and then when Ray got traded to Seattle for Gary Payton, Redd became the starting SG.

That Bucks team was ok, had Allen, Redd, Sam Cassell, Glenn Robinson, Tim Thomas, Anthony Mason but they were an average playoff team. Kinda like the Hawks. But unlike the Hawks they did have one ECF appearance.


And another bites the dust, D. Wade saying he might sit out the Olympics to heal his knee. Might is key word for will. So I guess this is the new finalist list:
PG's: CP3/Deron/Westbrook
SG's: Kobe/Gordon/Harden
SF's: LeBron/Durant/Melo/Gay/Iggy
PF's: Love/Bosh/Griffin/Davis/Odom
C's: Chandler
5 people gotta get cut.


----------



## IMPULSE

so if i listened to return of simba i can win championships like lebron. 

at least we've reached the part of the season where the wizards are somewhat relevant. i can also start up the wizards wagon for next year.


----------



## HeatWave

Thought LeBron already said no Olympics for him? and I doubt CP3 & Kobe plays

Walsh going back to the Pacers..Good for them


----------



## GOON

If "No Handles" Harrison Barnes or Andre Drummond go to the Wizards I might just declare myself a free agent in terms of NBA fandom. Thankfully Perry Jones III and Jared Sullinger's stock fell to the point where they have no chance to go to the Wizards as well.

Knowing Ernie Grunfeld though, he'll probably take some obscure European player with that third pick in an attempt to find the next Dirk or "No Handles" Harrison. Literally the worst GM in basketball.

If the pick isn't Brad Beal or Michael Kidd Gilchrist, I'm done.


----------



## IMPULSE

i already did that when the wizards drafted john wall. i claimed the wizards again eventually b/c the train wreck was irresistible to me. 

i still can't stand wall, i can't wait until he bolts.


----------



## GOON

I wouldn't consider John Wall "bad" (as he is nearly averaging a double-double), but he isn't great either. I'd say he's a middle of the road PG who does have some room to improve since he is only twenty years old. The problem is that he's the go to guy on the team and he isn't that kind of player, which is why they need to draft Bradley Beal to be that guy since he is more of a scorer than Wall is. 

I'm still shocked as to why Ernie Grunfeld is still the general manager and why Randy Wittman was hired as the permanent head coach. I would have either thrown money to John Calipari to be the coach or hired a young assistant. The trade with New Orleans was pretty awful as well since they didn't even get the 10th pick out of the deal. They seem to resist wanting to do a true rebuild but instead seem content with being 40 wins being their ceiling. It's truly baffling.


----------



## IMPULSE

i'm pretty sure the owner only cares about his hockey team and even then he doesn't shake things up that much.


----------



## GOON

The problem with Ted Leonsis is that he doesn't like to make changes. Hell, he kept the general manager of the Capitals even though they have failed in the postseason every year and when every other team would have made a change, he kept the same guy. He's not an owner who wants to win championships, I fear. He's just an owner who's happy to have a "good" team, not "great".


----------



## Notorious

Would LOL if Jordan drafts Beal to troll the Wizards.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

I remember the people comparing Wall to prime Wade.


----------



## IMPULSE

GOON said:


> The problem with Ted Leonsis is that he doesn't like to make changes. Hell, he kept the general manager of the Capitals even though they have failed in the postseason every year and when every other team would have made a change, he kept the same guy. He's not an owner who wants to win championships, I fear. He's just an owner who's happy to have a "good" team, not "great".


he's making cash off the caps though, which has caused him to be comfortable. he probably ignored the wizards b/c the caps were making a run or whatever and he heard how the wizards finished the season and found it promising enough to not change anything. 

the east's back end is so bad, teams that no business being in the playoffs find a way to get in.


----------



## GOON

I wish Dan Snyder owned the Wizards instead of the Redskins. At least the dude tries to assemble great times. He just goes about it the wrong way but I think he would flourish as a basketball owner (as well as a baseball owner).

The Wizards best hope is to put together a fine team between now and when Kevin Durant's contract expires in 2016 and throw the money at him for him to potentially return home to Washington. Huge longshot but it is really their only shot to matter in for next decade since God knows they suck at drafting.


----------



## IMPULSE

i thought about that, but that shit isn't happening. 

they have to find a good sob story to represent them at the lottery. they also have to win a lottery with a sure thing at number one.


----------



## GOON

IMPULSE said:


> i thought about that, but that shit isn't happening.
> 
> they have to find a good sob story to represent them at the lottery. they also have to win a lottery with a sure thing at number one.


I wouldn't rule it out if the Wizards put together a good enough team with Wall ending up being a solid PG and Beal or MKG living up to their potential. I cannot stress enough though that the Wizards need to have a good team in place for Durant returning to his home city to even be possible. 

I don't think the Wizards will be a lottery team next season and even if they are, it will be where they will get a low lottery pick and that is why I have a problem with that trade with New Orleans. It makes them a fine team (38-43 wins) but that is their ceiling. It is one thing to have 38-43 wins with a team full of young players (Like the Thunder) but another to have a 38-43 win season with veterans starting who have reached their ceiling. Had they gotten the tenth pick in return as well I would have zero problem with it since they could have gotten Bradley Beal or Michael Kidd-Gilchrist with the third pick and someone like Austin Rivers or Tyler Zeller with the tenth pick.


----------



## Notorious

Worst possible place in the NBA to be at least IMO is where the Rockets are.

Every year they have a winning record around 41-43 wins, 9th seed in the West every year, they get the 14th pick in the draft (lowest lottery pick) every year. It's like they never improve. They're the epitome of an average treadmill team with no direction.

With the New Orleans trade it's obvious that the Wizards are trying to I guess you can say "win now" to please John Wall but like the Rockets, I just see average team with a team like this in the future.

A good stat to go by is, of the last 10 teams to get the 8th seed (not including this year's Sixers), the following year they're a top 4 seed.


----------



## IMPULSE

he can go dance in another city. the wizards need to change their culture if they want a future. they can have all the young talent in the world, but they don't have the infrastructure to make them contribute. they just have stat stuffing knucklehead and volume shooters one deck. 

the thing that worries me about the wizards is if they ever get to the rockets situation they would be content. they could be stuck there, except in the east they be in the playoff team and the owner would be overjoyed.


----------



## Notorious

Wall is gonna bolt as soon as he becomes a FA unless Washington overpays him, which they probably will.

I don't even think Wall is a top 10 PG.
CP3
Rose
Deron
Westbrook
Rondo
Parker
Nash
Irving
Curry
Lawson


----------



## GOON

Notorious said:


> Worst possible place in the NBA to be at least IMO is where the Rockets are.
> 
> Every year they have a winning record around 41-43 wins, 9th seed in the West every year, they get the 14th pick in the draft (lowest lottery pick) every year. It's like they never improve. They're the epitome of an average treadmill team with no direction.
> 
> With the New Orleans trade it's obvious that the Wizards are trying to I guess you can say "win now" to please John Wall but like the Rockets, I just see average team with a team like this in the future.
> 
> A good stat to go by is, of the last 10 teams to get the 8th seed (not including this year's Sixers), the following year they're a top 4 seed.


Agreed and that is where the Wizards are going to be after this trade. The thing is that Okafor and Ariza have been regressing as well each year so this deal might not even get them to the playoffs after this year if the East somehow improves. This was a "win now" move but if their definition of winning is 43 wins, the team has no hope to ever matter. 



IMPULSE said:


> he can go dance in another city. the wizards need to change their culture if they want a future. they can have all the young talent in the world, but they don't have the infrastructure to make them contribute. they just have stat stuffing knucklehead and volume shooters one deck.
> 
> the thing that worries me about the wizards is if they ever get to the rockets situation they would be content. they could be stuck there, except in the east they be in the playoff team and the owner would be overjoyed.


The culture that the Wizards have right now is the reason why I want Michael Kidd-Gilchrist over any other player in the draft at their spot. He is not only a hard worker but seems to be a good kid who oozes potential. Also, if John Wall does develop into a good Point Guard, they can't afford to let him walk. A good Point Guard is, unless you have a LeBron James, Kevin Durant, or a Kobe Bryant on your team, the most important player on the court.

EDIT- I think Wall could become a top 10 Point Guard this season if he comes close to his potential. I don't think he'll ever break into the top five but I think he'll end up being better than Ty Lawson and Seth Curry if he learns to slow his game down and stop playing so damn out of control at times.


----------



## Notorious

Wall also has to improve his shooting.

But you also have to question what team will drop out of the playoffs and the Wizards will take their spot:
1. Bulls (Considering how good they were without Rose this past year, I wouldn't count on it unless they try to tank for Shabazz)
2. Heat (Seriously?)
3. Pacers (Nope, they're gonna make the playoffs again. Hibbert & George are gonna continue to improve.)
4. Celtics (Will remain in the playoffs as long as Rondo is on the team, especially with Danny Ainge saying he doesn't plan on rebuilding this offseason)
5. Hawks (Unless they blow the team up, will be back in the playoffs)
6. Magic (Unless they trade Dwight, will be back in the playoffs)
7. Knicks (They'll be back in the playoffs)
8. Sixers (The team with the highest chance at least IMO of missing the playoffs next year, especially if they trade Iggy like they've been trying to do)

And then you have to look at the other teams who will be competing with the Wizards for that spot:
The Pistons who are if they didn't get off to such a slow start would've made the playoffs this past year.
The Nets have a shit-load of cap space and if they're able to keep Deron plus put a solid supporting cast around him, they can very well make the playoffs.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Notorious said:


> Wall also has to improve his shooting.
> 
> But you also have to question what team will drop out of the playoffs and the Wizards will take their spot:
> 1. Bulls (Considering how good they were without Rose this past year, I wouldn't count on it unless they try to tank for Shabazz)
> 2. Heat (Seriously?)
> 3. Pacers (Nope, they're gonna make the playoffs again. Hibbert & George are gonna continue to improve.)
> 4. Celtics (Will remain in the playoffs as long as Rondo is on the team, especially with Danny Ainge saying he doesn't plan on rebuilding this offseason)
> 5. Hawks (Unless they blow the team up, will be back in the playoffs)
> 6. Magic (Unless they trade Dwight, will be back in the playoffs)
> 7. Knicks (They'll be back in the playoffs)
> 8. Sixers (The team with the highest chance at least IMO of missing the playoffs next year, especially if they trade Iggy like they've been trying to do)
> 
> And then you have to look at the other teams who will be competing with the Wizards for that spot:
> The Pistons who are if they didn't get off to such a slow start would've made the playoffs this past year.
> The Nets have a shit-load of cap space and if they're able to keep Deron plus put a solid supporting cast around him, they can very well make the playoffs.


Damn the East is terrible


----------



## HeatWave

Depending how much Hibbert improves next year, they may win the east..I'll chill though, but they were a good performance vs Orlando away from me picking them over Miami in 6 this year


----------



## Notorious

I was gonna say that but I figured it sounded a little crazy so I left it out.

Glad to see I'm not the only one who thinks that.


----------



## TomahawkJock

The Pacers are probably going to be the biggest challenge for the Heat in the East for years to come. Great young team.


----------



## HeatWave

and they may take Gordon away from the Hornets..I don't care what those insects say


----------



## StarzNBarz

They need a Point Guard and need to keep improving.

I don't think DC and George Hill are gonna get it done. George Hill was alright but they need some one better and put Hill on the bench. Steve Nash maybe?

Paul George needs to keep improving, as does Hibbert. Hibbert was in foul trouble for most of the Heat series and George dissapeared. Granger and West need to continue to be stead veterans. Yea I really like the Pacers and think they can challenge the Heat for years to come


----------



## Notorious

The Indiana front office has already said they're not pursuing Gordon because they don't pursue restricted FA's unless it's theirs.


----------



## HeatWave

Huh? That's an...odd reason


One of their PG's likely gotta go, can't see that working out..Don't know about their egos or anything but I have a feeling Collison rather be traded than come off the bench..


----------



## Notorious

The Mavs are saying they think there's a 70% chance Deron re-signs with Brooklyn.


----------



## IMPULSE

the mavs lost. everyone else won.


----------



## HeatWave

Deron knows Dwight still wants to go to Brooklyn..Dwight/Brooks/D-Will/Batum or Josh Smith?




> . The Bulls want to give Omer Asik and Taj Gibson new deals, so they’re exploring ways to trade Luol Deng and/or Joakim Noah to teams that can send them a trade exception and a No. 1 pick.


----------



## Notorious

For the Nets to get Smoov they'd probably have to give up Marswag.

I think this is a more likely lineup:
Deron
Marswag
Wallace
Humphries
Dwight


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

This thread is depressing the shit out of me

http://forums.realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=1189160&start=30


----------



## Notorious

Portland cursed them all.

Force Roy to retire early.
Oden has played 82 games in 5 seasons, hasn't played since the beginning of the 09-10 season.
LMA almost died.


----------



## StarzNBarz

It's alright though they still have Luke Babbit.


----------



## HeatWave

Madden cover = Portland Trailblazers ????


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

Notorious said:


> Portland cursed them all.
> 
> Force Roy to retire early.
> Oden has played 82 games in 5 seasons, hasn't played since the beginning of the 09-10 season.
> LMA almost died.


But if just if it all worked out like Pritchard had planned. Holy shit man. Dynasty. (Y)


----------



## Oracle

Notorious said:


> The Indiana front office has already said they're not pursuing Gordon because they don't pursue restricted FA's unless it's theirs.


Yup Herb simon is a cheap ass owner and on the topic of PG's Hill or DC is not going to lead us to a title i hope we trade our pick and DC and go in to the Lottery and get Kendall Marshall if all else fails Goran Dragic or Kyle Lowry


----------



## Oracle

and there is no way i would be giving Hibbert a max deal we would be crippled for years if we did he is NOT worthy of it let someone else overpay for him


----------



## Oracle

HeatWave said:


> Huh? That's an...odd reason
> 
> 
> One of their PG's likely gotta go, can't see that working out..Don't know about their egos or anything but I have a feeling Collison rather be traded than come off the bench..


He does he has already said as much wouldn't u be pissed off you lost your starting job because you got injured? seems unfair to me


----------



## StarzNBarz

why arent the pacers high on hibbert? pacers fan dont think hes worth that much money and are willing to part ways with him if he wont come cheap.. whos gonna start then amundson??? cmon.


----------



## Oracle

They are but Bird has already said that they wont match a max deal for him anyway


----------



## Notorious

The Nets saying they won't sign and trade Deron to the Lakers for Pau, only interested in Bynum but the Lakers aren't making him available.


----------



## TomahawkJock

If Derron goes to Dallas, could they challenge the Thunder? IMO they could.


----------



## Notorious

I don't think so.

The only teams who have a chance to challenge OKC IMO are the Clippers, Memphis if they're healthy and IMO Minnesota, who I think are gonna be a 50 win team this upcoming year.


----------



## Alco

Will Billups be fit to start next season? Clippers really need him.


----------



## TomahawkJock

I guess Derron and Dirk are the only two they would have. But Minnesota wont challenge OKC this upcoming year. They dont have the experience in the playoffs to be a legit challenger. I see Memphis and the Clippers though.


----------



## Notorious

Chauncey's a free agent, it depends on if the Clippers bring him back. He should be ok for next year though.

They probably won't beat them but it will be a hell of a series. I may be a little biased though because Minnesota is my 2nd favorite team after the Celtics and Rubio & Love are my favorite non-Celtics in the NBA.


----------



## TomahawkJock

I think they will make the playoffs and lose in the 1st-2nd round. I think they need one more year to develop. I like Beasley and Love. Great players. But they need Derrick Williams and Wesley Johnson to step up a little bit more. I like JJ Barea and Rubio as far as Point Guards go. I think they need a legit SG though. Johnson could become good though.


----------



## Notorious

Wes Johnson is awful and a bust.
Beasley is a FA and is most likely not coming back to Minnesota because him & Rick Adelman hate each other.

Hopefully Derrick Williams improves this year, when Love was injured the last 15 games of the season Derrick Williams got a chance to start but I wasn't impressed. As a starter, he averaged 11/6/1 on 39/25/60 shooting. Very mediocre. Williams started off the year good but hit the rookie wall.

I think the Wolves are gonna have a good offseason tbh.


----------



## Oracle

wait when does Rubio come back from his ACL


----------



## Notorious

The doctors said late September/early October so he should be back in time for some of the preseason/training camp.

He hasn't had any setbacks yet in rehab, so that's a good sign.


----------



## Magic

I still dont understand why the timberwolves, who have needed a center for forever, selected Johnson over Cousins. the immaturity issues shouldnt have stopped them from drafting a position that they greatly needed.


----------



## Notorious

They have a center.

His name is Nikola Pekovic.

Minny's biggest weakness is their wings.


----------



## HeatWave

Minnesota = OKC 3 yrs ago

Minnesota will be fine as long as they don't do anything boneheaded...Would prefer them to keep Beasley though or at least sign & trade the dude for a good 2-guard


----------



## Notorious

Yeah I think Beasley will get S&T'd but there's no way he remains in Minnesota. Him and Adelman do not get along at all, it would be in Beasley's best interest to not come back to the team. He will forever be in Adelman's doghouse just like Terrence Williams was in Houston.


----------



## HeatWave

I personally like Beasley as a player but I'm assuming Beasley still has some demons as he did in Miami


----------



## Notorious

That's the only reason I'm guessing.

There can't be any logical reason as to why Adelman starts Martell Webster over Michael Beasley.


----------



## Magic

Notorious said:


> They have a center.
> 
> His name is Nikola Pekovic.
> 
> Minny's biggest weakness is their wings.


Peko did well in the second half last season, but there is no denying that Cousins is better and would have been a far better pick than Johnson. And this isn't shocking as it was well known back then too that Cousins was the superior player.


And I'm still mad that we didn't get Beasley. I would have much preferred him over Hill or Sessions because he can actually score and he's damn good at it too.


----------



## Alco

Twitter said:


> Sports Illustrated ‏@SInow
> Report: The Miami Heat are interested in Steve Nash and Chris Kaman.


Heat with Nash/Kaman scare the shit out of me.


----------



## Notorious

Beasley is so streaky and inconsistent. One night he can drop 36 against the Heat and the next night he'll have 6 points against the Bobcats.

And yes I know Cousins is better than Pek and way better than Wes, but it's not like Minny doesn't have a center. The center position is the least of their worries. The Wolves last season the Wolves had top 5, the weakest SG/SF rotation in the NBA: Wes Johnson and Martell Webster starting with Wayne Ellington & Michael Beasley coming off the bench. Why Adelman wouldn't start Beasley over Webster is beyond me but still that is an awful wing rotation. Wes Johnson/Webster was the worst starting SG/SF combination in the NBA last season.

@Alcoholic: The Heat could probably get Kaman but they can't afford Steve Nash. Only if Steve Nash is willing to play for the minimum and I doubt he is. Steve would be a horrible fit with Miami anyway. Miami is one of those teams that isn't built for a pure PG like a Nash or Rondo. They're better off with an off-ball scoring PG like a Mario Chalmers.


----------



## IMPULSE

will the wolves stop drafting point guards? 

if they do that they might find success.


----------



## Notorious

They haven't drafted a PG since 09. :kobe


----------



## B-Dawg

Michael Beasley for Jason Richardson. :durant

Pretty sure that was a rumored deal around the deadline last season. Still would love for it to happen. Redick deserves more playing time; he's better than Richardson.


----------



## Magic

why do the Heat want a new PG so badly? Am I the only one that thinks is Chalmers is not only the perfect fit for the Heat, but also actually quite good and a nice part of the team? Norris Cole seems like a good backup too. All they really need is some GOOD front court depth. Actually not even good, just some average defensive guys that aren't in their late 30s or just terrible in general.


----------



## B-Dawg

Beasley for J-Rich. :durant

Pretty sure that was a legit rumor at the deadline last season, and I wouldn't mind it. Redick deserves more playing time, and is typically more productive than J-Rich when he's in the game.


----------



## Magic

Nash should go to the Lakers, take the min. contract and win a championship. :kobe3


----------



## B-Dawg

The servers on this site...

...OH BOY :bosh


----------



## HeatWave

The Orlando Tragic have just fired the Assistant GM as well as 4 scouts..Do they realize the draft is approaching?


----------



## Champ

lottery pick predictions

1 davis
2 robinson
3 beal
4 kidd-gilchrist
5 barnes
6 lillard
7 waiters
8 drummond
9 lamb
10 marshall
11 leonard
12 henson
13 rivers
14 zeller


----------



## Notorious

Don't know how to feel about Atlanta offering Danny Ferry the GM job.

I mean, he was so successful in Cleveland with LeBron right?


----------



## IMPULSE

blatche needs to get amnestied already

this thread is weird for me. it says new posts but i can't read them.


----------



## B-Dawg

HeatWave said:


> The Orlando Tragic have just fired the Assistant GM as well as 4 scouts..Do they realize the draft is approaching?


Hennigan is just cleaning house - it's what needs to be done, and given that he was a part of the Spurs' and Thunder's front offices, I'd trust him.


----------



## That Guy

IMPULSE said:


> blatche needs to get amnestied already*
> 
> this thread is weird for me. it says new posts but i can't read them.*




the entire section has that problem now. I asked Headliner about it via PM and he said he is aware of it but there isn't much that they can do right now. 

The whole section is behind on posts and new ones aren't seen at first.


----------



## Near™

Austin102 said:


> why do the Heat want a new PG so badly? Am I the only one that thinks is Chalmers is not only the perfect fit for the Heat, but also actually quite good and a nice part of the team? Norris Cole seems like a good backup too. All they really need is some GOOD front court depth. Actually not even good, just some average defensive guys that aren't in their late 30s or just terrible in general.


Even though he did great in the finals he is not the type of PG they need, in my opinion. LeBron basically plays Point Forward taking the ball down the court after change of possession and if we want to continue to see a monster LeBron catching the ball in the area where it is one dribble from the hoop or he can perform a low post move from that position, Chalmers isn't that guy. 


Miami needs Pass First Point Guard with the ability to drive and shoot some jumpers. Yes, it sounds like I am talking about Rondo here, but I am not. But Chalmers isn't going anywhere and like yourself, I think the 4 and 5 positions are the first that need to be addressed. Battier takes everyone out of their natural positions and that's a shame, so I am looking forward to him being a great sixth man, but he puts LeBron at the 4 and like I have mentioned before, Bosh is such a natural 4 that it pains me seeing him playing at center. 

Joel Anthony isn't a bad defender, but he produces little to no offense and actually hurts the Heat when it comes to spacing the floor. Not to mention 3.9 rebounds a game disgusts me. I want to see Miami with a Center that defends, rebounds and spaces. Hell, even if the player was terribly offensively, at least it wouldn't be detrimental. I am almost thinking a Ben Wallace-esque player. No, we aren't going to find someone who averaged 15 rebounds, an insane amount of blocks per game in his prime, but something premature to that would be great. Yeah, Ben couldn't make a free throw worth a damn, but Anthony only made 84 trips to the line all season. A trip to the free throw line, successful or not, is a plus in my book.

On another note, I really hope Cole stays on board, but he could be a valuable bargaining chip. Even though I have rattled on (probably because I haven't had any sleep) I don't see the Heat making many changes this off season.


----------



## timfly

Alot of Bulls-Deng trade rumors going around lately. If Bulls get Evans out of all this (like some rumors are suggesting) and a higher draft pick, I will be perfectly happy. Love Deng, but you can get alot out of him and apparently he is hurting the salary.

Can someone please explain to be the concept of the luxury tax because I have been hearing about it with the Bulls lately and honestly it confuses the hell out of me...


----------



## Notorious

Yeah Evans can create his own shot and would help Rose at that aspect but Evans is also a horrible shooter and an average defender at best.

Oh and since I'm the NBA Thread's new reporter, I guess it's only right. Apparently, the Rockets are trying to acquire two top-10 picks in the draft, right now they're trying to acquire the Kings 5th pick and Raptors 8th pick. The Rockets are making both their #14 & #16 picks available and maybe Kyle Lowry with the intention of keeping Dragic. Some suspect that the Rockets are trying to get the picks to make an offer for Dwight Howard.

And speaking of Dwight, my honest opinion is that he isn't gonna go to Brooklyn. Remember when everyone and their mother was so sure CP3 was going to the Knicks? And then he got traded to a team no one expected in the Clippers? Yeah...that's what I think will happen to Dwight, the Magic won't trade him for shit just so he can play in Brooklyn and they'll trade him to Houston to get some quality pieces back. If they can get Lowry, Parsons & Dalembert along with the two draft picks, then I say job well done Orlando.

Also, Toronto has emerged to be the front-runners to sign Steve Nash.


----------



## HeatWave

CP3 would have been with the Knicks if they didn't screw it up with the Melo trade

Nash to Raptors sorta makes sense..End career in Canada

If OKC does the Harden for #2 pick(Beal), Bobcats will be my #2 favorite position traffic jam team behind Sacramento


----------



## Notorious

How?

They'll only have Harden & Henderson.

As for Nash, yeah I'm guessing that's what he wants. Probably a dream come true for him to be able to play in his home country.


----------



## HeatWave

and Kemba! He's no PG..nah


----------



## Notorious

I don't know what the hell Kemba is.

Definitely not a PG, but I don't really think he's a SG. He has no position, worst place to be in the NBA.


----------



## Champ

brutal servers


----------



## HeatWave

Rockets steady trying give away ALL their talent for a big man..I'm starting to think one of these years they're just gonna tank a season


----------



## Stax Classic

Rockets should try for Josh Smith to pair him with Scola and Dragic. Kevin Martin and change?


----------



## Notorious

Why would they have both Smith & Scola?

More than likely they would lose Scola in the deal. Scola isn't that good anyway.

Lowry, Dragic and Parsons are the Rockets best players.

Speaking of trade scenarios, what do you guys think about this?
Rockets trade Lowry/#14 pick/#16 pick to the Kings for #5 pick/Jimmer?


----------



## TomahawkJock

This thread is fucked up.


----------



## Notorious

What?


----------



## HeatWave

Rockets ever put a lineup of Dragic/Jimmer/Parsons/Budinger/Scola on the floor, white America will rejoice..Even with Dragic out there

Seriously though, if they're gonna trade Lowry & a pick, see if Phoenix is willing to for Gortat


----------



## Genesis 1.0

They didn't even send Jared Sullinger an *invite* to the Draft. He really fucked himself by not coming out his breakout year, he was a Top 5 projection that year & now he's outside the Top 15 this year.

http://espn.go.com/nba/draft2012/story/_/id/8094012/2012-nba-draft-former-ohio-state-bucketes-star-jared-sullinger-not-invited-draft


----------



## HeatWave

Taj Gibson's birthday cake :lmao


----------



## Administrator

This is a test post, please ignore.


----------



## Stax Classic

Notorious said:


> Why would they have both Smith & Scola?
> 
> More than likely they would lose Scola in the deal. Scola isn't that good anyway.
> 
> Lowry, Dragic and Parsons are the Rockets best players.
> 
> Speaking of trade scenarios, what do you guys think about this?
> Rockets trade Lowry/#14 pick/#16 pick to the Kings for #5 pick/Jimmer?


What would the Hawks do with Scola?


----------



## IMPULSE

rockets should take blatche. it wouldn't happen but i need them to. they have that minnesota syndrome where they're obsessed with a position, it's tough getting over that addiction.


----------



## Notorious

Speaking of the Hawks, they signed Danny Ferry to be their new GM. His first work as GM, he sends out word to the rest of the NBA that he's looking to shake up the roster and potentially rebuild. It's about damn time.

Also, it just keeps getting worse for Sullinger. He wasn't invited to be apart of the Green Room during the draft which is were 14-16 players who are expected to be lottery picks sit with their family, agent, etc. and go shake Stern's hand. Looks like we've got DeJuan Blair 2.0.


----------



## Stax Classic

Only Dejaun Blair can produce with the lack of ligaments, Sullivan has a bad back.


----------



## StarzNBarz

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Only Dejaun Blair can produce with the lack of ligaments, *Sullivan* has a bad back.





> *Sullivan*





> *Sullivan*





> *Sullivan*


Sullivan....really?

watch Sullinger tear up the league.


----------



## HeatWave

I think Sullivan may do ok in the D-League, not sure..Depends if he can hold his own defensively in the paint as well as guard big men that can face up..Sturggled with that in college


----------



## B-Dawg

Sullinger reminds me quite a bit of LaMarcus Aldridge.

As for Dwight to Houston: Lowry/Dalembert/Patterson/Parsons and the high 1st rounder they'll get for Howard/Turkoglu/2013 2nd round pick. Draft Drummond with the pick. 

That doesn't work salary-wise, but they could work it out.


----------



## Notorious

Yeah checked it out on Trade Machine, the Rockets can't afford both Dwight & Hedo unless they trade Kevin Martin instead of one of Patterson & Parsons.


----------



## B-Dawg

I'm fine with Hennigan cleaning house (Fired 6 scouts & Assistant GM, hired Scott Perry as new Assistant GM), but firing Adonal Foyle? C'mon, man. You can't do that.


----------



## GOON

I question StarzNBarz's basketball knowledge based off of the fact that he thinks Sullinger is going to tear up the league.


----------



## Notorious

Sullinger is gonna be a solid starter at best in his career IMO.

I don't expect him to tear up any league unless it's D-League but if StarzNBarz wants to get his hopes up then by all means do what you want man.


----------



## GOON

I'm trying to soften the blow for when he ends up out of the league in five years due to his back.


----------



## Magic

Perry Jones and Barnes are going to tear shit up. :durant


----------



## GOON

Don't forget about Drummond.


----------



## HeatWave

Eh..Back issues can be worked out if given right team/staff imo..


Tragic still firing, still no coach...You'd think whoever would take the job would want some say in who they draft which makes me believe whoever takes the job is probably already there..


----------



## Magic

I like Jones and Barnes. Not really fond of Drummond but I'm hoping he becomes a legit center because that position is making a comeback.


----------



## Notorious

You expect Perry Jones to tear shit up?

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## GOON

Whoever takes Barnes probably won't have a job within the next three years. Same goes for whoever takes Jones. Jones just doesn't seem to care and Barnes had no handles at all and cannot create his own shot.


----------



## HeatWave

To me:

T-Rob/Zeller > PJIII, Drummond, Eyebrows, & Sullivan


----------



## Notorious

I agree with you on all of them except The Brow.


----------



## B-Dawg

Robinson is going to be shit.


----------



## Magic

PJ has the skills and talent, so yes, I do believe he can tear shit up. Although I haven't really watched a lot of college ball, except college ball hardly matters when you get to the NBA.


----------



## GOON

Agreed with Notorious. Perry Jones and Andre Drummond aren't going to be that great and Sullinger will be limited by injuries. Anthony Davis will be fine though. 

I wish the Wizards had demanded the 10th pick from New Orleans as well so they could have gotten Tyler Zeller since I, like you, like Zeller more than GEEKS like Jones and Drummond.


----------



## Notorious

I don't think Davis will win ROY.

I don't know who will I just have a feeling it won't be Davis.

And yes GOON, Zeller is the shit and will be better than Drummond.

Yes Magic, PJIII has the skills and talent but he doesn't have the work ethic or attitude which is why his draft stock has fallen and he went from top 5 in the beginning to late lottery now.


----------



## GOON

I don't think Davis is going to turn into this "great" player that ESPN is hyping him up to be. Don't get me wrong, I think he'll be fine but I think Bradley Beal will end up being the best player in this draft five years down the line.


----------



## HeatWave

Depends which teams alot of the guys go to..I'm not picking a ROY that's getting drafted to the Wiz or Bobcats..Situations just doesn't seem good for the potential draftees imo..


----------



## Notorious

@GOON: Me too. I think Beal is gonna be a star and will be the best SG in the NBA once Kobe & Wade are gone. I would say Shabazz but I have to see how he'll do in college first. He could end up being Sebastian Telfair 2.0


----------



## GOON

I might as well post this for reference come Thursday. I rank this based on who I think will be the best player and not just who is the consensus.

*GOON'S Big Board for the NBA 2012 Draft*

1. Bradley Beal, SG, Florida.
2. Anthony Davis, PF, Kentucky.
3. Michael Kidd-Gilchrist, SF, Kentucky.
4. Tyler Zeller, C, North Carolina.
5. Thomas Robinson, PF, Kansas.
6. Damian Lillard, PG, Weber State.
7. Kendall Marshall, PG, North Carolina.
8. Dion Waiters, SG, Syracuse.
9. Terrence Jones, PF, Kentucky.
10. Austin Rivers, SG, Duke.


----------



## Notorious

Did you see Austin Rivers' workout with the Wizards? He did awful.


----------



## GOON

Yeah, I didn't see that but I don't think it's THAT big of a deal. His jump shot is pretty awful but I think it can be fixed.


----------



## Notorious

He can't do anything good besides score, and if scoring's gonna be his main weapon he's has to improve his jumper.

Me personally, I have very low expectations for Austin in the NBA. I think he left school too early, and in my eyes is a smaller poor man's Kevin Martin.


----------



## GOON

I agree, but with that said I still think he'll be the tenth best player out of this draft. That isn't saying that he's going to be great, but basically saying that this draft is pretty weak.


----------



## Notorious

The draft is better than the last three. I don't think it will be better than 08 though which is underrated IMO.


----------



## GOON

The 2008 draft was pretty solid looking back in giving us stars like Rose, Love, and Westbrook. Gave us some pretty solid players as well in Eric Gordon, OJ Mayo, and Brook Lopez.

Let's not also forget that SERGE went in that draft as well.


----------



## Magic

Serge went in the draft the year after.

I still think this is a strong draft and if I'm right then I'm going to brag about it in three years.


----------



## GOON

Austin102 said:


> Serge went in the draft the year after.
> 
> I still think this is a strong draft and if I'm right then I'm going to brag about it in three years.


Nah, he went in 2008.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2008_NBA_Draft


----------



## HeatWave

Timberwolves admit mistake by now offering Brandon Roy 2 year deal...wowzers


----------



## Magic

how much are they offering him?


----------



## Notorious

He'll be a hell of a lot better than Wesley Johnson, Wayne Ellington and Malcolm Lee.

Plus, Rubio can make anybody look great.


----------



## Oracle

Piece of shit Donnie walsh why cant the pat be the past uhhhhh


----------



## HeatWave

Austin102 said:


> how much are they offering him?


Didn't say but I doubt he signs with them unless no other team gives him an offer..I'd personally expect him to only be interested in playoff teams that are a piece or two away


@Hypnotiq Do NOT tell me you're mad Walsh is going back to Indiana..DO NOT


----------



## Notorious

Roy should sign with Phoenix.

Look at what they did Michael Redd this past season. Look at what they did for GRANT HILL. The guy's legs were so banged up, played 135 games in 5 seasons, 82 games in a season you do the math. Comes to Phoenix and now he's approaching 40 and is still a solid starter playing in the NBA.


----------



## HeatWave

Phoenix makes the most sense but he's a guy even when he was hurt causing commotion about not wanting to come off the bench in Portland..Is he really gonna be cool sitting behind Dudley? Because I don't think PHX would play Roy at the 3 unless going small at times


----------



## Notorious

Would you rather come off the bench for Jared Dudley or Wesley Johnson?


----------



## HeatWave

Roy's answer would be neither, because if I recall, Matthews was starting in place of Roy & he's better than Dudley and Wes imo...Unless its a top guy like Kobe, Wade or someone, I don't think he's settling for bench minutes..Wants to go right to the starting lineup like RIP

But to seriously answer your question, Dudley


----------



## Notorious

Well you have to understand that maybe Roy has had a change of heart since then about coming off the bench to inferior players. And yes I was hoping you would say Dudley, if not I would've been a little worried.

Ray Allen and the Miami Heat apparently have mutual interest. Ray on the Heat would just be unfair, he's a one trick pony at this point in his career but dammit that one trick would be lethal in Miami. The floor spacing would be insane, LeBron & Wade driving and kicking it out to a wide open Ray Allen. Look at all the open looks guys like Chalmers, Battier, Miller, Jones, etc. get. Allen is a better shooter than all of them.


----------



## Oracle

Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA
Y! Sources: Chicago, Dallas and Indiana among contenders pursuing free agent Brandon Roy.

i would do back flips if we signed Roy


----------



## Notorious

Just happy Boston isn't pursuing him. Don't get me wrong, B. Roy is one of my favorite players but the last thing we need is another injury prone player.


----------



## Bushmaster

is Roy really trying to play. You guys have been talking about it but i always thought he wasnt really serious. Are his knees doing better?


----------



## Notorious

I guess.

Apparently he's only trying to come off the bench for 15-20 minutes because that's the most his knees can go per game.


----------



## Bushmaster

Does he need the money then. im sure he can get some position coaching on a team. If he retired due to long term risks why does it matter if he only plays 20 minutes off the bench. he isnt the first guy to retire due to injury he doesnt have to come back.


----------



## Notorious

I don't think he needs the money. I think it's moreso of him "missing the game" and wanting to try to give it one last go.

I agree with you, I don't think it's worth the risk. He has no cartilage in his knee and in his own words said that if he continued to play doctors say he wouldn't be able to walk when he got in his 50's. Hell no it's not worth the risk. B. Roy has made enough money to were he can live comfortably for the rest of his life without having to work. He could probably end up getting a coach job somewhere like you said. It's not worth it.


----------



## Magic

no, he's still getting paid his old contract because he got ammnestied so he's not in any money trouble. he probably just loved the game a lot and wants to play as long as possible. He should go to the Lakers.


----------



## Bushmaster

pop in 2k12 and create Brandon Roy or something. WOuld he really rather play 15-20 min a game for lets say 5 years rather than possibly not walking after he turns 50. if he does come i could see this being like a TJ Ford moment where you try to come back over and over then boom ur hurt again and instead of trying again you just call it quits. Fords was worst though.


----------



## Notorious

Ford was way worse. He injured his spinal cord his rookie year and was never the same.


----------



## Bushmaster

yeah but he kept trying to come back until that final time. i would just rather not have Roy go through something like that to understand yeah i need to just stay retired. he is young and theres plenty he can still do now with the money he has.


----------



## HeatWave

Extension to the tweet posted earlier by someone else



> NEW YORK – As ex-Portland Trail Blazer Brandon Roy plans his comeback to the NBA, the Chicago Bulls, Dallas Mavericks, Indiana Pacers and Minnesota Timberwolves have emerged as serious suitors to sign the former All-Star guard, league sources told Yahoo! Sports.
> Roy's recovery from chronic knee problems has been recently spurred by undergoing the platelet rich plasma therapy procedure that Lakers star Kobe Bryant popularized with NBA players, sources said. The blood spinning procedure gave profound relief to the knees of Bryant, Tracy McGrady and baseball star Alex Rodriguez..
> 
> 
> 
> The Golden State Warriors have also expressed strong interest with Roy. The Warriors' general manager, Bob Myers, was Roy's agent with the Wasserman Media Group.
> Pacers executive Kevin Pritchard made a draft day deal for Roy in 2006 as Blazers GM, and his relationship could play a pivotal part in Indiana's recruitment of Roy, sources said. Roy trusts Pritchard, and values the fact that he brought him to Portland. Nevertheless, Roy hasn't begun the process of narrowing his list of possibilities. After Thursday's draft, more teams could express interest in him.


Also, Minnesota offer was 2 yr for MLE


----------



## Oracle

Sounds like we have an advantage then because of Pritchard :hmm:


----------



## Notorious

2nd trade of the offseason.

Rockets trade Chase Budinger and Israeli Lior Eliyahu (Have no clue who that is) to the Wolves for the 18th pick.

Apparently the Rockets are trying to stockpile on draft picks so they can make Orlando an offer "they can't refuse".

If the Rockets can't get Dwight Howard they plan on pursuing Josh Smith as an alternative.


----------



## Magic

Or they could keep the picks and create a SUPER role playing team. 8*D


----------



## Notorious

Ok disregard that Kings trade, it's false.


----------



## tlk23

Today @TVFury: Terry Vandrovec talks to @traviskriens and tells us what it was like to work for the Bobcats during the worst season in NBA history.

http://archive.org/details/TvfuryPodcastBobcats


----------



## Notorious

The NBA has given the Celtics the Bobcats 2013 2nd round pick, which was owned by OKC.

The reason: The Celtics & Thunder were having a "dispute", the Celtics claimed that OKC knowingly traded "damaged goods" to them with Jeff Green. Basically, the Celtics accused the Thunder of trading Jeff Green knowing he had the heart problem but not saying anything to them. The league settled the dispute by giving the Celtics the pick.


----------



## IMPULSE

do nba trades not have physicals? 

like if you don't pass the physical then the trade fails. either way bobcats loss.


----------



## Notorious

I think they do.


----------



## HeatWave

Knicks did same thing with Cuttino Mobley correct? Knew he had s condition but played it off & traded him



Amare has been fined $50k for his comments to a fan on twitter...Hate when stuff like this happens where athletes are punished but fans can continue to get away with stuff & look like victims

Larry Bird rumored to step down..wow


----------



## Notorious

Yeah Amar'e called the fan a *** so they fined him.

I guess in their eyes, the athletes are "be role models and set the example."


----------



## HeatWave

But Stern can "Do you still abuse your wife" all he wants..Fact is Amare apologized to the dude & he still released the DM...So much for being a Knicks fan




> At 38, Nash is an unrestricted free agent and said he doesn't feel he needs a ring to validate his career. He's more interested in finding the right fit for him and isn't afraid to say money still matters. Via Sports Radio Interviews:
> 
> "I definitely feel like I want to be validated monetarily to an extent. Maybe not to the same extent, but it's still very important I think. Like I said in our business I think money in many ways represents respect because for example, if you sign with a team and you take half or less money, and then like I said earlier six months later they trade you. I mean it's one of those things where you can't in our business forgo money all the time. It has to be one of the factors, so it's not everything, but it is important and it'll be one of the factors involved."
> There's a certain thinking that Nash would be willing to take a veteran minimum deal to grab on to a spot with the Heat or Thunder, but clearly, he's interested in getting paid what he's still worth.
> 
> Or the Knicks, which has been speculated for some time. The Knicks can't pay much to Nash, especially since they aren't as close to some others to contending. He recently said he's considering the Knicks, but is clearly trying to keep all options open.
> 
> One team you can likely rule out though? The Lakers.
> 
> "The truth is I am bit old school. I think for me it would be hard to put on a Lakers jersey. That's just what it is. You play against them so many times in the playoffs and I just use them as an example with the uttermost respect for them and their organization. I think it was Larry Bird that was like he wouldn't play for them type thing. I kind of have that tendency. It is strange, but as a free agent you are free to go wherever you want and I'd have to consider everything regardless of the past or future.
> 
> You have to evaluate that moment, but it is…do you go there and everyone is like you went there and won a championship? Who cares? They won it the year before without you. Or is it better to go somewhere else and knock them off? These are all things that I think are fun to talk about, but at the end of the day I gotta make a decision that works best for me and my family and not really worry and put too many things into my decision.”


----------



## B-Dawg

Austin102 said:


> Or they could keep the picks and create a SUPER role playing team. 8*D


They already are.


----------



## GOON

Harrison Barnes didn't answer the question on First Take about not being able to create his own shot. He knows it's true. Haaaaaaa~!


----------



## HeatWave

> .Detroit has traded Ben Gordon and a protected future first-round pick to Charlotte for Corey Maggette


:lmao I love Charlotte


----------



## Notorious

Joe Dumars should be fired.

Worst GM in the fucking business. Seriously man?

But with Charlotte trading Maggette, is this pretty much guaranteeing they'll drafted Michael Kidd-Gilchrist?

HeatWave you were right when you said Charlotte was gonna stockpile on SG's.


----------



## Oracle

How long does Dumars have the guy is a clown of a GM


----------



## Oracle

Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA
The deal sends Detroit's 2013 first-round pick to Charlotte with lottery protection, sources tell Y!


----------



## B-Dawg

Well, they'll sure as hell end up in the Lottery, so they'll keep it most likely. I love that deal for Charlotte, though.


----------



## Notorious

Both teams are losers in this trade.

Ok, if I had to pick one winner, I pick Detroit. Got rid of Ben Gordon's awful contract and acquired an expiring with Maggette that will help give them some cap flexibility next offseason.


----------



## B-Dawg

I don't know, man. Gordon is still a very good scorer, which is something that Charlotte sorely lacked last season. Plus, they got rid of Maggette, which is always a plus.


----------



## HeatWave

I need Charlotte to pull a swerve & draft Beal..I'll literally die of laughter


----------



## Notorious

Gordon is a good shooter but he's very inconsistent.

Gordon's an undersized chucker who is an awful defender, Kemba's an undersized chucker who is an awful defender.

Two of those is never good.

@HeatWave: I've been saying all along that MJ's gonna pick Beal to troll Washington. :lmao


----------



## Magic

Kemba has potential. 

And Jordan is going to draft Shabazz and make him into the next Jordan. although he will fail and end up making him worse and probably make him cry as well.


----------



## Notorious

Kemba has to find a position first.

Can't play PG and isn't a SG.


----------



## HeatWave

If you're right & Jordan trolls Washington, he becomes early front runner for Exec of the year :lmao


----------



## Notorious

I would laugh even harder if Jordan picked Barnes.

Really after all these years what I've learned about Jordan the owner/GM, expect the unexpected. Never except anything logical.


----------



## HeatWave

He prefers diaper dandies..He'll every once in a while take a chance but most of these guys where bigs names and/or big names at big schools..UCONN, Duke, UNC, Texas...It's kinda like his idea of scouting players is watching big Monday on ESPN in the winter


----------



## Notorious

:lmao at the last line.


----------



## Notorious

Also another thing I forgot to mention about the Detroit/Charlotte trade, does this trade signify that the Pistons will select a SG in the draft. Dion Waiters & Austin Rivers both got lottery promises, Detroit has the 9th pick...


----------



## Perfect Poster

I'm just glad they got rid of Gordon. Definitely not worth the contract they gave him, they'll likely be in the lottery again next season, and they end up saving $14 million. Gordon isn't gonna be on their next contender, and hopefully they amnesty Villanueva to get some more crap off this team. Magette will be gone after this season, nbd.


----------



## Notorious

Maggette might not be that bad considering it's gonna be his contract year.


----------



## HeatWave

Some still saying Pistons are going big in the draft (Henson)...I have no idea what's going on anymore


----------



## Magic

Pistons need a center so Monroe can play PF.


----------



## Notorious

Monroe is a center.


----------



## Perfect Poster

Monroe has a more finesse game like a PF. Henson would give them a defensive presence and would let Monroe slide back to his natural position.


----------



## HeatWave

Henson can't play Center..He's more finesse & smaller than Monroe if I recall


----------



## Notorious

Henson is a PF, he is not a center. If the Pistons want to a draft a center then their best bet is to draft either Tyler Zeller or Meyers Leonard. IMO Zeller is better.


----------



## Kames

I think if you give Zeller a couple of years, he will be a solid starter.


----------



## Perfect Poster

Oh, didn't realize that. Personally I want Leonard because he is 7'0 and has a higher ceiling than Henson. It might take him a bit to develop but him & Monroe frontcourt could be nasty in a few years.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

The Raptors need to draft a shooter, Dion Waiters would be a bad idea. We're going to have the inside presence with Bargnani and Valinciunas for sure, I heard how if he didn't go last year, he would've been the second overall pick this year. The Raptors have the potential to create a playoff-capable team this draft and off-season.

Fingers crossed the Kings & Warriors can make use of the off-season and the draft too.


----------



## Oracle

Dion waiters will be a bust every player that's ever come from Syracuse thats picked in the Lottery is bar carmelo


----------



## StarzNBarz

When has Bargnani EVER been an inside presence? He's soffa den tissa paper.


----------



## HeatWave

> . Wizards want to make Bobcats nervous that if they trade 2 to Clev for 4 & 24, TRob, the guy the Cats covet, might not be there.


Who would the Cavs draft at 2?


----------



## cyrus_cesar

This yr crop looks to be an improvement over last yr. I didn't watch the lottery selections, but will tune into the draft. Who's going number 2 after Davis? Can't wait.


----------



## B-Dawg

HeatWave said:


> Who would the Cavs draft at 2?


Moving ahead of Washington to assure they get Beal.


----------

